# Pix That Make You LOL-Warning-SNWS



## Big P (Aug 7, 2009)

post anything funny


----------



## Big P (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Pnuggle (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Big P (Aug 7, 2009)

one man in short shorts.. can change the world.. you can fast forward a little to get the jist


[youtube]GA8z7f7a2Pk[/youtube]


----------



## Big P (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Big P (Aug 7, 2009)

lol white guy


----------



## Big P (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Big P (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Big P (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 7, 2009)

Big P said:


> one man in short shorts.. can change the world.. you can fast forward a little to get the jist
> 
> 
> [youtube]GA8z7f7a2Pk[/youtube]


 awesome!!! this is sick!!


----------



## Big P (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Big P (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Big P (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Pnuggle (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Big P (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Retro (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 7, 2009)

ahahhaha  this thread is hilarious!


----------



## Tryingtomastrkush (Aug 7, 2009)

Big P said:


>


Holy shit I think I just pulled the muscles in my stomach laughing so hard at this picture


----------



## Big P (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## password351 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Big P (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## password351 (Aug 7, 2009)

I win


----------



## Big P (Aug 7, 2009)

holy marry mother of god!


----------



## password351 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Minnestoner (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Big P (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## password351 (Aug 7, 2009)

i hate weeaboos


----------



## Big P (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## password351 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Big P (Aug 7, 2009)

[youtube]nMMxIAn_76g[/youtube]


----------



## BOOM WHOMP (Aug 7, 2009)

awesome thread, i just almost fell off the couch.


----------



## akgrown (Aug 7, 2009)

i laughed so hard i nearley shit my pants when i saw that kfc one


----------



## Big P (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## RIStoner (Aug 7, 2009)

2nd time around.


----------



## Big P (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Big P (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Retro (Aug 8, 2009)

[Youtube]YersIyzsOpc&feature=fvw[/Youtube]


----------



## Big P (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## Big P (Aug 10, 2009)

_




_



_




_


_




_


_




_

_




_

_




_

_




_

_




_

_




_


_




_

_




_


_




_

_




_


_




_


----------



## Jack747 (Aug 10, 2009)

I think i'm ganna pass out between this and the bong rip.


----------



## Hotforhitler (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## Pnuggle (Aug 10, 2009)

Johnny Retro said:


> [Youtube]YersIyzsOpc&feature=fvw[/Youtube]



OH MY GOD.... LOLOLOL. thats too good


----------



## Big P (Aug 10, 2009)

pnuggle on crack


----------



## Big P (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## Big P (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## DMXAK47 (Aug 10, 2009)

Big P said:


>


 Some funny sh>t


----------



## Pnuggle (Aug 10, 2009)

hahaha nice! i look awesome on crack


----------



## Big P (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## GrowTech (Aug 10, 2009)

my favorites


----------



## GrowTech (Aug 10, 2009)

this one is hilarious too... good post


----------



## <stealthgrowing> (Aug 10, 2009)

I love demotivational posters.... Laugh at this shit muhfuckers LOL


----------



## Big P (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## Big P (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## Big P (Aug 10, 2009)

_




_


_






















_


----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Aug 10, 2009)

How Twilight should have ended.


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## Big P (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Aug 10, 2009)

Big P said:


>


OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!

LMBAO!!!!!

It sooooo looks like she is really saying that. Love it!!!

gotta love his face.


----------



## Big P (Aug 10, 2009)

_




_


----------



## <stealthgrowing> (Aug 10, 2009)

hahaha I'm making the dog humping and puking my avatar LOLzer


----------



## Big P (Aug 10, 2009)

purplekitty7772008 said:


> OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> LMBAO!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
I know kinda sexy when she talks dirty like that i didnt know she got down like that


----------



## breakneck (Aug 10, 2009)

Big P said:


>


Oh my god that is fucking priceless.


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Aug 10, 2009)

lol damn.. The way hes standing at first makes it look like theres something already lit in his ass, but its jsut the street light in the background.thats some funny shyte. one of the top10 funniest pics ive ever seen lol


----------



## dsantacruz (Aug 10, 2009)

LMFAO this is hilarious! more please


----------



## Despised Icon (Aug 10, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_YiLCYa7--A&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_YiLCYa7--A&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## northeastern lights (Aug 10, 2009)

Holy crap I just read this whole thread. My face hurts from laughing so much. Thanks to all who contributed.


----------



## Big P (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Big P (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Big P (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Big P (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Tryingtomastrkush (Aug 11, 2009)

Love these ones


----------



## Louis541 (Aug 11, 2009)

Tryingtomastrkush said:


> Love these ones


third pic entitled "Funny nigger"


----------



## Tryingtomastrkush (Aug 11, 2009)

Louis541 said:


> third pic entitled "Funny nigger"


I crack up everytime I look at that dudes face


----------



## Big P (Aug 11, 2009)

Tryingtomastrkush said:


> Love these ones


 

damn is that guy in the middle pic real o photoshop?


looks like hes been shited on


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Big P (Aug 11, 2009)

420OldSchoolDJ420 said:


>


 
damn that is EPIC


----------



## Zonked420 (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## TheChosen (Aug 12, 2009)

He looks so confused in that pic, all it needs is a wtf caption.


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Aug 12, 2009)

TheChosen said:


> He looks so confused in that pic, all it needs is a wtf caption.


HAHA. I know..
'

He's like "wtf, a dollar?!"


----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## StarScream (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## Big P (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## Big P (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## Big P (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## Big P (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## Big P (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## Big P (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## Big P (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## sip166 (Aug 16, 2009)

wow some of the funniest shit i have ever seen hahaha had me laughing for hours


----------



## Big P (Aug 17, 2009)

Camel toe olympics


----------



## ShroomZoom22 (Aug 17, 2009)

<stealthgrowing> said:


> hahaha I'm making the dog humping and puking my avatar LOLzer


I kind of feel obligated to tell you that your new avatar is just a picture of two dogs humping...it's kind of weird...


----------



## jamaicanbubbler420 (Aug 17, 2009)

my contribution . Rollitup


----------



## studnutz (Aug 18, 2009)

Big P said:


> one man in short shorts.. can change the world.. you can fast forward a little to get the jist
> 
> 
> [youtube]GA8z7f7a2Pk[/youtube]


what a fucking tool he dances like hes got down syndrom


----------



## Big P (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Joe Camel (Aug 27, 2009)

^^^ hehe " Love Cave " hell yeah I like Jeffs comment that was like "nice" lol


----------



## Joe Camel (Aug 27, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> and your a dick


I dont think he even got the Video. i thought it was great.
More of a moron himself. I'm sure he'll make it big around here. soon enough you'll see his thread post asking about watering his plants with soda. Or Pissing on them.


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Aug 27, 2009)

Big P said:


>


 



ummmm.. who the fuck says "mounted" anyway? FAKE!! lol


----------



## JeepBeep (Aug 27, 2009)

Are these from DSF?



Big P said:


>


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Aug 27, 2009)

I hit the *Poke Tracy* link and nothing happened. WTF!


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Aug 27, 2009)

dude seems to go in slow motion.. He seems to just hang in the air a looong time ..or is it just me? lol


----------



## Tryingtomastrkush (Aug 27, 2009)

420OldSchoolDJ420 said:


> dude seems to go in slow motion.. He seems to just hang in the air a looong time ..or is it just me? lol


Its going slow because the frame rate is slowed way down........


----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Aug 27, 2009)

jamaicanbubbler420 said:


> my contribution . Rollitup


lol finland had 30 tanks and the soviet union lost 2268+ tanks


----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## Joe Camel (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## northeastern lights (Aug 31, 2009)

Joe Camel said:


>


 
Donkey Kong? WTF, lol


----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## RIStoner (Sep 5, 2009)

LOL! The free cat one slays me!


----------



## fellowes (Sep 5, 2009)

ill post a funny pic if you promise i wont get banned and its real too lol


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 6, 2009)

Big P said:


>


ahahahah 

so funny


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 6, 2009)

Big P said:


>


lol afro duck


----------



## Big P (Sep 6, 2009)

\\


----------



## k-town (Sep 6, 2009)

That afro duck is pretty funny.


----------



## ijustgrowGREEN (Sep 6, 2009)

lol.........


----------



## dlisted (Sep 6, 2009)

here are some pics


----------



## dlisted (Sep 6, 2009)

some more pics.................


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## dlisted (Sep 6, 2009)

even more lol.............


----------



## dlisted (Sep 6, 2009)

thought I enlarged this lol


----------



## Anonononymous (Sep 6, 2009)

First grow pics. Everyone did it


----------



## Anonononymous (Sep 6, 2009)

Didn't upload properly :S


----------



## robert 14617 (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## ijustgrowGREEN (Sep 12, 2009)

LMAO !!


----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## Hank's Hooter (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## Hank's Hooter (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## Hank's Hooter (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## Kant (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## MaiaPax (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## Basshead (Sep 18, 2009)

This whole thread was hilarious. I may post some pics if I can find something I have that hasn't already been posted.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 18, 2009)

Hank's Hooter said:


>



lol this shit is SOOO funny


----------



## coopdevillan (Sep 18, 2009)

"CONTROL ALT" 
- WILL MOVE YOUR SCREENOUT AND + WILL MOVE SCREEN IN LOL SORRY.


----------



## coopdevillan (Sep 18, 2009)

SORRy such fun :)


----------



## nickfury510 (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## nickfury510 (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## 46and2 (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## nickfury510 (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## nickfury510 (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## nickfury510 (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## nickfury510 (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Sep 19, 2009)

nickfury510 said:


>


 
hahaha thats a good one lol.. The wheelchair one was kinda too much though.


----------



## nickfury510 (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## nickfury510 (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## nickfury510 (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## 46and2 (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## Zeplike (Sep 19, 2009)

46and2 said:


>


hahhahah(10 characters_


----------



## nickfury510 (Sep 19, 2009)

46and2 said:


>


  this made me chuckle


----------



## Anonononymous (Sep 19, 2009)

.gif's .


----------



## 46and2 (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## coopdevillan (Sep 19, 2009)

wUT Wut


----------



## nickfury510 (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## nickfury510 (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## nickfury510 (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## northeastern lights (Sep 19, 2009)

Still can't view your pics Basshead


----------



## Basshead (Sep 19, 2009)

well after over an hour and a half trying to find a reasonable host(which it would not violate terms of services for nekkidness) - I have come to the conclusion once again that the internet is bullshit.

I just deleted the posts.

I'll have to get some personal hosting. I have these images hosted all over, they show up, I post them here, they disappear(even on image host websites who give bbs code for this specific purpose). its the free remote hosting. they don't give what they promise to give 99.9% of the time.


----------



## Big P (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## cph (Sep 19, 2009)

Big P, That is some of the funniest shit I've seen all day!! Thanks for the laugh!!


----------



## lisasimpson (Sep 19, 2009)

love the dancing vid, hate the domestic violence crack, more like 50% of women should fucking learn to use a handgun!!


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 19, 2009)

haha this shit is so funny


----------



## nickfury510 (Sep 19, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3109048]








haha this shit is so funny[/QUOTE]
you went and googled that shit didnt you.........


----------



## cph (Sep 19, 2009)

This one makes LOL.


----------



## nickfury510 (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## Basshead (Sep 19, 2009)

Big P said:


>




.. . is having major trouble learning web services API. Reading my first attempt at learning them today, a book called "Web 2.0 Mashups" - and I'm pretty much failing to comprehend it. I've spent the entire day on one single chapter(chapter 6). I'm reading it anyway, hoping a light bulb eventually comes on.

Its about using the flickr API. Flickr, made by this guy : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stewart_Butterfield

and the book is by an asian fellow : Raymond Yee

. . . 


A shame that image is proving accuracy in my current circumstance with pretty good precision.


----------



## MaiaPax (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## ReggaeGanja (Sep 19, 2009)

hahahahaah im so fuukinnn stinnedd righhhtt niww i have nooo fukinn ideaaa wat the e fukk im thypeinnggg !! [email protected]! @!UItkbfr hahahaha


----------



## skokie (Sep 19, 2009)

Favorite:








Runner up:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3v8BMNdDvo#watch-main-area


----------



## 46and2 (Sep 19, 2009)

cph said:


> This one makes LOL.


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Sep 19, 2009)

skokie said:


> Favorite:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 sicko.. I love cats.


----------



## 46and2 (Sep 20, 2009)

420OldSchoolDJ420 said:


> sicko.. I love cats.


Yeah, but you have to admit this is funny ......

[youtube]z3v8BMNdDvo[/youtube]


----------



## 46and2 (Sep 20, 2009)

*If you've never saw this it's definitely worth a watch*
[youtube]0TLA_f7S0cw[/youtube]


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## skokie (Sep 20, 2009)

420OldSchoolDJ420 said:


> sicko.. I love cats.


LOL, see, perfect opportunity, this one's free!


----------



## DaGambler (Sep 20, 2009)

Courtesy of:
http://www.theburningbiscuit.com/Demotivational Posters.html
"Once you've created one, email it to me ([email protected]); and if it's good enough, I'll add it to this page. (If you want your name or email address included in the credit, let me know)"​










































































​







































​ 




































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































.


----------



## cnettex (Sep 20, 2009)

best thread ever


----------



## casper23 (Sep 20, 2009)

my avatar pic is the best! lol made it myself


----------



## can.i.buz (Sep 21, 2009)

I love Jack


----------



## can.i.buz (Sep 21, 2009)

I love this stuff. Thank you for this thread!


----------



## can.i.buz (Sep 21, 2009)

Future man hahaha so true


----------



## can.i.buz (Sep 21, 2009)

save this one for Valentine's day


----------



## can.i.buz (Sep 21, 2009)

this is sooooo funny


----------



## shawkner (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## Joe Camel (Sep 21, 2009)

haha totally taking over the situation.
You think this guy sits around sniffing his fingers.


----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## DaGambler (Sep 22, 2009)

MexicanWarlord420 said:


>


 the sad thing here is that she would be just as hot / pretty as the rest of them if she wasn't addicted to food. as a recovered drug addict ... i have no pity, i'm afraid, for those addicted to food... except, perhaps, in that her parents probably helped her to develop this addiction. obviously allowed it, in any case.
.


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Sep 22, 2009)

shawkner said:


>


 
omg thats so wrong. Im picturing that he is a gym teacher and those are his students. thats so messed up


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Sep 22, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> the sad thing here is that she would be just as hot / pretty as the rest of them if she wasn't addicted to food. as a recovered drug addict ... i have no pity, i'm afraid, for those addicted to food... except, perhaps, in that her parents probably helped her to develop this addiction. obviously allowed it, in any case.
> .


na bro she just fat lol

jk.. I agree that most parents not only enable bad eating habbits but most of the time are the ones forcing kids to eat alot of BS.. Some parents think the more there kids are fed the better parents they are.. IM NOT KIDDING.


----------



## doctorD (Sep 22, 2009)

I guess it would be hard to stop using something your addictid to when you ned some to live. Its like telling a crack head to only smoke half the rock lol.


----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## shawkner (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## Oskilatah (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## can.i.buz (Sep 23, 2009)

Oskilatah said:


>


I am not going to be able to sleep tonight. WTF?


----------



## Oskilatah (Sep 23, 2009)

can.i.buz said:


> I am not going to be able to sleep tonight. WTF?


i'm sure the dude with the chick in the yellow slept fine tho XD


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Sep 23, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3130635]









[/QUOTE]

I have watched this clip over and over and cant find the "lol" part.. what am i missing? lol... I feel left out on the joke, haha...Or is it just an awesome gif? lol... I did enjoy looking for the LOL though haha.


----------



## smoke1985 (Sep 24, 2009)

So this is not a pic and I do not know if I can get the video to show up in the post but i love these!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZX9Rv_2_C0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrSSSfYE2dQ

Enjoy!


----------



## That 5hit (Sep 24, 2009)

this one is awsome i had to watch it like twice to get what was going on 
best ever 
you could rub one out to this
[youtube]BrSSSfYE2dQ[/youtube]


----------



## smoke1985 (Sep 24, 2009)

haah I know, I was a little confused too at first so great thou! thanks for embedding it!


----------



## That 5hit (Sep 24, 2009)

no problem
that shit is freaky ass hell


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 24, 2009)

no confusion on this side....hahahaha funny shit


----------



## Oskilatah (Sep 24, 2009)

yes that's a fucking spider !




and for all you stoners out there


----------



## lehua96734 (Sep 24, 2009)

best thread yet. just spent 2 hrs. reading some funny shit. thanks.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## can.i.buz (Sep 24, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


>


that makes me want to cry. Who's the murderer that "grew" that?


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 24, 2009)

*is this a hermie  ???????*

*LUDACRIS.*


----------



## xXkillerklownXx (Sep 24, 2009)

Big P said:


> holy marry mother of god!


dude, this chick is pretty fucking hot!


----------



## xXkillerklownXx (Sep 24, 2009)

shawkner said:


>


i wish i had his job.


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 24, 2009)

that dude is holding them like bowling balls.


----------



## airman (Sep 24, 2009)

Those fingers are damn close to penetrating. Perv.


----------



## That 5hit (Sep 25, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> *is this a hermie  ???????*
> 
> *LUDACRIS.*


 thats a Manher


----------



## That 5hit (Sep 25, 2009)

i want to bite her TOE, and you know the one i'm talking about


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 25, 2009)

someone always has to wreck a good thread.

LUDA.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 25, 2009)

10000watts said:


> oh ya , while I have the chance to tell you what I really think of you....
> 
> wikid you are the biggest fdd ass kisser here. your nothing but a stupid ass cunt mod wannabe.. I hope they do make you a mod as you will fit right in.. now go find fdd and suck his EPEEN for some brownie points. stupid bitch


 
why are you being so nasty.
70 posts of pure bullshit ????????.

LUDA.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 25, 2009)

*ooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhh.*

*proof please mr ROBINBANKS.*
*a.k.a. (different names everyday and yes banned 24 times now).*
*i know where you are mr speedy freak.*
*(make sure you are awake when i come for you as the net is getting tighter and tighter everyday).*
*and i am right around the corner.*

*LUDA.*
**


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 25, 2009)

i aint no snitch.
i am watching your house mate.
getting a nice feel of the sea breeze and fresh ayr down your way.
dont worry it wont be long as i am still fishing and catching some good fish for now.
even better with chips.

LUDA.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2009)

so now your spamming your shit everywhere. grow up dj.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 25, 2009)

10000watts said:


> come on faggot.. Im right here. ill be dead before the trial anyway you fucking stupid snitching faggot.. So bring your ass on.. im waiting


like i said i am outside your door having a picnic.
look out for a blue mondeo.
and you might find you may die in jail or sooner than you think.

LUDA.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 25, 2009)

too late for you mate.

LUDA.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 25, 2009)

he is history wikid.
let the dogs eat him.
leave him alone and he will soon be gone.

CHRIS.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 25, 2009)

i cant hear any noise ??????????.

LUDA.


----------



## Pumert (Sep 25, 2009)

Big P said:


> one man in short shorts.. can change the world.. you can fast forward a little to get the jist
> 
> 
> [youtube]GA8z7f7a2Pk[/youtube]


the only reason they started gathering was because the dude started giving away free joints and grilled cheese samiches


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 25, 2009)

i have watched it now.
and have no clue as to whats rellevant ?????????.

LUDA ?????


----------



## Pumert (Sep 25, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> i have watched it now.
> and have no clue as to whats rellevant ?????????.
> 
> LUDA ?????


whats relevant to wat?


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 25, 2009)

Pumert said:


> whats relevant to wat?


 
i cant understand you.
your spelling is hurting my eyes.


----------



## Pumert (Sep 25, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> i cant understand you.
> your spelling is hurting my eyes.


O i didnt put a H in the word what. Big deal

and if you're gonna get bitchy over spelling you misspelled relevant


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 25, 2009)

"the only reason they started gathering was because the dude started giving away free joints and grilled cheese samiches"


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2009)

FFS

whats with RIU today 

[youtube]WusHDsK1yBQ&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]

blaze one n forget bout it peeps its friday


----------



## Pumert (Sep 25, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> "the only reason they started gathering was because the dude started giving away free joints and grilled cheese samiches"


ya it sounds like a concert that would attract stoners (and the way he was dancing i wouldnt doubt it lol) and guess what stoners love

free joints and free grilled cheese sandwhiches. well unless they are lactose intolerant stoners

but ya if u wer at a concert and a guy was giving away free joints and free grilled cheese dont you think there would be a crowd?


----------



## Pumert (Sep 25, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> FFS
> 
> whats with RIU today
> 
> ...


i dont think i was being on the antagonistic side. was i?


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 25, 2009)

not so sure about that .

"the only reason they started gathering was because the dude started giving away free joints and grilled cheese samiches".

LUDA.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2009)

no no maybe fanning the flaming a little but then again im not exactly innocent


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 25, 2009)

i wish it would go back to the funny pics thread.
one of the best i have ever come across on here and i wont be posting untill the funny pics come back.

LUDA.


----------



## Pumert (Sep 25, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> no no maybe fanning the flaming a little but then again im not exactly innocent


by fan do u mean my OP ?

or just the rest of my convo


o btw this was my motivation to make the OP

[youtube]B3wPRWhja2s&NR=1[/youtube]


----------



## Pumert (Sep 25, 2009)

I think this is good


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2009)

classic love it!

i think were all a little off point lol


----------



## doctorD (Sep 25, 2009)

bring back the funny


----------



## Oskilatah (Sep 25, 2009)

yeah you guys are arguing for what?


----------



## Oskilatah (Sep 25, 2009)

LOL





stoned tat?


----------



## Oskilatah (Sep 25, 2009)

i thought this looked very very cool


----------



## That 5hit (Sep 25, 2009)

i get it , it just a flat wall someone painted on-looks cool


----------



## That 5hit (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## That 5hit (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## That 5hit (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## That 5hit (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## That 5hit (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## That 5hit (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Oskilatah (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Oskilatah (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Oskilatah (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Oskilatah (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Oskilatah (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## That 5hit (Sep 25, 2009)

i love the thread fighters


----------



## Oskilatah (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Oskilatah (Sep 25, 2009)

in soviet russia...














AHHHHHHHHAHAHAAHHAAHH


----------



## Oskilatah (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## whiterhyno420 (Sep 25, 2009)

Big P said:


>


this one is the best one lol hahahahahahaha so true


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Sep 25, 2009)

Pumert said:


> O i didnt put a H in the word what. Big deal
> 
> and if you're gonna get bitchy over spelling you misspelled relevant


becareful u dnt want to get reported


----------



## That 5hit (Sep 25, 2009)

you know this guy is an asshole


----------



## Pumert (Sep 25, 2009)

whiterhyno420 said:


> becareful u dnt want to get reported


i hardly think nething will happen


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Sep 25, 2009)

o yea trust me dawg personal expirence^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## SocataSmoker (Sep 25, 2009)

That 5hit said:


> you know this guy is an asshole


I'm willing to bet they toasted each other with a wee bit too much force, causing the mans glass to break and females glass to spill... wonderful camera moment!


----------



## Pumert (Sep 25, 2009)

whiterhyno420 said:


> o yea trust me dawg personal expirence^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


Like i said im sure nothing will happen


----------



## Oskilatah (Sep 25, 2009)

SocataSmoker said:


> I'm willing to bet they toasted each other with a wee bit too much force, causing the mans glass to break and females glass to spill... wonderful camera moment!


i hope they laughed it off lol.
i've been drunk, did the same exact thing with 2 40ozs


----------



## That 5hit (Sep 25, 2009)

SocataSmoker said:


> I'm willing to bet they toasted each other with a wee bit too much force, causing the mans glass to break and females glass to spill... wonderful camera moment!


those beer mugs are thick 
look at how he's fisting the mug
look at the tention on his rist compared to hers
hes an asshole 
people tost mugs all the time and this doesnt happen


----------



## SocataSmoker (Sep 25, 2009)

That 5hit said:


> those beer mugs are thick
> look at how he's fisting the mug
> look at the tention on his rist compared to hers
> hes an asshole
> people tost mugs all the time and this doesnt happen



Too many variables for us to really know what happened, I just like to think it was an honest mistake... I toast with the same hand posture as he does, I like it when beer flies! But hey, I'm German


----------



## Harry Potter (Sep 25, 2009)

nickfury510 said:


>


I like It!!!


----------



## That 5hit (Sep 25, 2009)

Harry Potter said:


> I like It!!!


now you likeing that is funny by itself


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 25, 2009)

I'd say im a number 9


----------



## Joe Camel (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Pumert (Sep 25, 2009)

Joe Camel said:


>


the cool way to roast weenies


----------



## SmokerOfLightning (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## That 5hit (Sep 26, 2009)

that retard one went to far


----------



## MartinezTree (Sep 26, 2009)

Somethin my friend did in class


----------



## Oskilatah (Sep 26, 2009)

That 5hit said:


> that retard one went to far








really? lol


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 26, 2009)

Oskilatah said:


> really? lol


That's fake right? It looks like someone used the dodge tool in photoshop.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 26, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> That's fake right? It looks like someone used the dodge tool in photoshop.


 
wait till he pops that clutch .

LUDACRIS.


----------



## Oskilatah (Sep 26, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> That's fake right? It looks like someone used the dodge tool in photoshop.


lol, i haven't a clue...

typed in 'retard' on google images XDDDDDDDDD


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 26, 2009)

Oskilatah said:


> lol, i haven't a clue...
> 
> typed in 'retard' on google images XDDDDDDDDD


 

no its real the chair has a turbo fitted with some crazy shit.
but i think he needs new rear tyres.
smoking 

LUDA.


----------



## Oskilatah (Sep 26, 2009)

more retard pictures anyone hahahaha


----------



## Oskilatah (Sep 26, 2009)




----------



## Oskilatah (Sep 26, 2009)

haha i just saw this shiyit on myspace


----------



## Oskilatah (Sep 26, 2009)

nigga if i saw that dog i'd be out son


----------



## Benassi (Sep 26, 2009)

These get me everytime.


----------



## Benassi (Sep 26, 2009)

and the kicker








I mean no disrespect to the jesus.


----------



## Oskilatah (Sep 26, 2009)

oh my god dude hahahahaha
















i'm still laughing hahah!


----------



## cph (Sep 26, 2009)




----------



## Benassi (Sep 26, 2009)

Yeah the dog sprinkler kills me every fucking time.

Those pictures are the only reason I lov- a certain section of a certain forum represented by a certain letter.

If gigs were wheelbarrows I'd have... wheelbarrows full of pics like those hahahaha.


----------



## Oskilatah (Sep 26, 2009)

wharbglrlgrlglrglr lol
that shit kills me dude


----------



## Oskilatah (Sep 26, 2009)

ROFL


----------



## Oskilatah (Sep 26, 2009)

haha definitely not even once playa


----------



## Benassi (Sep 26, 2009)




----------



## Oskilatah (Sep 26, 2009)




----------



## 46and2 (Sep 26, 2009)




----------



## 46and2 (Sep 26, 2009)




----------



## Oskilatah (Sep 26, 2009)




----------



## Oskilatah (Sep 26, 2009)




----------



## Oskilatah (Sep 26, 2009)

UHHHH[email protected][email protected]$


----------



## Oskilatah (Sep 26, 2009)




----------



## Oskilatah (Sep 26, 2009)




----------



## 46and2 (Sep 26, 2009)




----------



## 46and2 (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## 46and2 (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## can.i.buz (Sep 28, 2009)

this can't possibly be real


----------



## can.i.buz (Sep 28, 2009)

this is my friends eye shot through my scope


----------



## can.i.buz (Sep 28, 2009)

I LOVE this one


----------



## can.i.buz (Sep 28, 2009)

I know. Don't hate me. It's funny.


----------



## can.i.buz (Sep 28, 2009)

this might be more appropriate


----------



## Big P (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## fried at 420 (Sep 28, 2009)

heres my cousin chris afta hittin tha bong twice of kush
[youtube]hs6UUVBb764[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 28, 2009)

anyone for more soil ?????????.


LUDACRIS.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 28, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3154731]lol thats funny and sad at the same time  [/QUOTE]


but it tastes so good.
(puts hairs on my chest).
.

LUDA.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## guitarzan420 (Sep 28, 2009)

This is AWESOME.I think I just snorted bong water!!!


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 28, 2009)

..................................


----------



## Big P (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## Big P (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## four20mike (Sep 28, 2009)

1st time posting pics, hopefully it works.
..


----------



## That 5hit (Sep 29, 2009)

four20mike said:


> 1st time posting pics, hopefully it works.
> ..


 
you can only copy and past from the internet

you have to goto "go advanced" (then to manage attachments) to upload pics from you hard drive


----------



## can.i.buz (Sep 29, 2009)

sad but too often too true


----------



## cph (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Big P (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## can.i.buz (Sep 29, 2009)

maybe mother nature should be illegal


----------



## cph (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## cph (Sep 29, 2009)

First I went to fix the wheel!







Then I hooked up the AC!!


----------



## ink the world (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## can.i.buz (Sep 29, 2009)

ink the world said:


>


that last one. Oh my fuckin jesus lord!


----------



## Big P (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 29, 2009)

Big P said:


>


OK, these ones actually made me crack up, especially the ebay feedback of "if we were in prison, I'd protect you in the shower" LOL, oh man it makes me giggle every time I read it. 

And the first one rocks because it goes to the Fresh Prince theme song


----------



## RhymesWithGosh (Sep 29, 2009)

Some people just shouldnt grow...


----------



## Groga (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Joe Camel (Sep 29, 2009)

This is just pathetic and very hilarious/


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## k-town (Sep 29, 2009)

Some of this shit is hilarious! Gotta keep an eye on this thread.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 29, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, those ones were ok Sicc, but I hate the ones that you just don't get...


 

look at the pics for a bit longer.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 29, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> look at the pics for a bit longer.


I got the ones he posted, lol, they were easy enough. but I'm talking about...like have you ever seen that one of an old woman sitting on a chair, on a table in the middle of a room? I just don't get what's so mindfuck about that....or the ones where its a girl laying there and you don't see anything wrong and people say "oh, this one is that the girl is dead"....wtf?


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## fureelz (Sep 29, 2009)

lol theres something wrong with this banana!!! LOL F george bush jr.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## SmokerOfLightning (Sep 29, 2009)

EPIC CUPCAKE


----------



## SmokerOfLightning (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Sep 29, 2009)

well color me dumb but i would like to find out...............ps


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## doctorD (Sep 30, 2009)

I coult be high but is this a big cat like a lion?


----------



## dgk4life (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Sep 30, 2009)

anyone that grew up in 80's early 90's will appreciate this


----------



## Oskilatah (Sep 30, 2009)

check out the dude in the window hah


----------



## Closet Budz (Sep 30, 2009)

this has to be the single funniest video ever!

a cop steal pot, then makes brownies, then thinks hes dying so he calls 911. 

i dare anyone on this board to not pee their pants laughing at this.

sorry i dont know how to post youtube videos but heres the link.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnZb5wi_jsU&feature=related


----------



## Closet Budz (Sep 30, 2009)

and heres the entire 911 conversation

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CU6AVtQethw&feature=related


----------



## can.i.buz (Sep 30, 2009)

funny mother nature


----------



## can.i.buz (Sep 30, 2009)

more mother nature


----------



## Big P (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## can.i.buz (Sep 30, 2009)

Ludacris............jk


----------



## dgk4life (Sep 30, 2009)

come on gravity......


----------



## Big P (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## "SICC" (Sep 30, 2009)

Big P said:


>



LOL


----------



## dgk4life (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Oskilatah (Sep 30, 2009)

hhhhhahahahhah this had me rolling for like 5 minutes


----------



## Groga (Sep 30, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> well color me dumb but i would like to find out...............ps


OMG that dude on the right (which is standing) HAS 3 ARMS!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 30, 2009)

but its blatantly photoshopped 2 watches.......

i didnt see it till you pointed it out tho haahhaahbahaha


----------



## Groga (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Groga (Sep 30, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> but its blatantly photoshopped 2 watches.......


Lol yes! I haven't noticed that 

The rightest dude's right arm is actually the leftest dude's (standing) right arm hehehe


----------



## can.i.buz (Sep 30, 2009)

This one was pages back but I can't stop laughing at it. This is what happens if you home school your children until the last semester of Senior year in high school!


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 30, 2009)

Groga said:


>





LOL the first 4 is the best, all the other ones kinda lost it


----------



## The Milkman (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## golddog (Sep 30, 2009)

Tanks Alot


----------



## can.i.buz (Sep 30, 2009)

I think this thread needs it's own website


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 30, 2009)

can.i.buz said:


> I think this thread needs it's own website


It already has it

http://www.lolpix.com/


----------



## can.i.buz (Sep 30, 2009)

alchemeron 
"SNWS"? Seriously? NSFW. Stick with it.


What's SNWS supposed to even mean?

blackblackbird 
Obviously: "seriously naughty window sill"

Zentripetal
Sorta not work safe.

Zentripetal 
Super naughty / work safe

Zentripetal 
Spaghetti, Not Wok Stirfry


Some Nipple Will Show


Safe--No Wait. Safe--

ULJarad
Slippery Nipples Wanting Sucking

ponchoboy 
Seems nefarious; would suck.

Exnie
Some Narcotics We Snort

FatesUrinal
Some Nihilists Will Smirk

FatesUrinal 
Some Nihilists Will Smirk


Soothing Nonsensical Whale Sounds

cynicalcheeto 
Snoring Narcoleptics Will Suffocate

ncamren 
Stupendous Narwhals Will Stab

Portlander
Super ninja wants snack

srakken
Special nubile wank special

can.i.buz
smoke now while sitting


----------



## jfgordon1 (Sep 30, 2009)

[youtube]FKb3qRljGBc[/youtube]

thought this was hilarious


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 30, 2009)

LOL, i love that video, except for that guy laughing a lil TOO hard


----------



## jfgordon1 (Sep 30, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3164470]LOL, i love that video, except for that guy laughing a lil TOO hard[/QUOTE]

ohhh i disagree with you, sir. I think his laugh is hilarious... I laughed just like that when i watched it for the first time


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 30, 2009)

I've seen that parachute one before on this site, in the same thread that i saw THIS vid

[youtube]y_9gRPtGAvQ[/youtube]

Look at the welt on his fuckin head! LOL, I love that quote, because that's exactly what I was lookin at when the guy says it. You can see the knot in his forehead from where the bowl hit him

And I like this version because they just keep playing the funny part over and over

[youtube]6e-3Yypp2Ow[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 30, 2009)

idk that video looked fake haha, dosnt look like a cough but more like he inhaled, the blew into the bong


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 30, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3164638]idk that video looked fake haha, dosnt look like a cough but more like he inhaled, the blew into the bong[/QUOTE]

I don't know why anyone would fake a video like that...who wants to look like a complete jackass?


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 30, 2009)

lol idk, i was just saying, looked a lil too cheesy for me


----------



## That 5hit (Sep 30, 2009)

its not fake if you watch closely you will see he started caughing while holding the carberater hole close
the build up presure and made the water and pipe come out


----------



## cph (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## 46and2 (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## LedZeppelin8906 (Oct 1, 2009)

Take your bullshit elsewhere, this is a good thread, no need to get it closed to


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 1, 2009)

please dont close this thread.


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 1, 2009)

please dont close this thread bc of the kindergarten tough guy


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 1, 2009)

whoever left me rep wonderin what for??? and who left it


----------



## Big P (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## cph (Oct 1, 2009)

I bet he would!!

[youtube]BwLtTa2trRs[/youtube]


It look like lil tard is going to flick his nipple!!! ROFLMAO!!! 






+rep for that laugh!! sorry P, I have to spread the love....


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## hom36rown (Oct 1, 2009)

whats snws?


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 1, 2009)

smoke now while sitting


----------



## Big P (Oct 1, 2009)

[youtube]DzQjSH2zIog[/youtube]



_




_


_




_


_




_

_




_


_




_


_




_


_




_


_




_



_




_


_




_


_




_




_




_


_




_



_




_


_




_


_




_



_




_

_




_


__



_




_



_




_



_




_



_




_


_




_



_








_


_




_

_




_


_




_





_




_


_




_


----------



## LedZeppelin8906 (Oct 1, 2009)

I couldn't find the one with the funny caption, this one says "Because they didn't install that rocket chair for nothing"

It should say "Fuck the crowd, you've got a rocket powered seat to fly you to safety"


http://inquisitr.com/extra/wp-content/2009/01/bailing-out-demotivational.jpg


----------



## Oskilatah (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 2, 2009)

Oskilatah said:


>


omg, that was fucking good, i've never seen it before and I'm still giggling.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 2, 2009)

[youtube]FRGbL88H_o4&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 2, 2009)

hom36rown said:


> whats snws?


[QUOTE="SICC";3170657]smoke now while sitting[/QUOTE]

i thought it was some not work safe? ^^^^ works for me tho


----------



## jats (Oct 2, 2009)

Hey all.... this is priceless... I just can't seem to post it any other way then as a link...if someone could please explain how I would be able to post the video straight up ...I would appriseate it muchly ....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B91wki_jQf0


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 2, 2009)

type [youtube.] [./youtube] without the dots

inbetween copy n paste the text from the embed screen on youtube

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/*B91wki_jQf0&hl=en&fs=1&"*></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/B91wki_jQf0&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

only put the purple bit in betwen the two youtube bits above

[youtube]B91wki_jQf0&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]


----------



## Groga (Oct 2, 2009)

[youtube] <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xEht8tKKwVQ&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xEht8tKKwVQ&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object> [/youtube]


----------



## Groga (Oct 2, 2009)

*6 TRUTHS OF LIFE
**

1. You cannot touch all of your teeth with your tongue





2. All idiots, after reading the first truth, try it





3.The first truth is a lie





4. You're smiling now because you are an idiot





5. You soon will forward this on to another idiot





6. There is still a stupid smile on your face.*


----------



## Biggravy22 (Oct 2, 2009)

This thread is hilarious. But This pic doesn't belong in this thread.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 2, 2009)

man you can have so much fun just by youtubing accident...

[youtube]9iPdUQ9xpmo&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]


----------



## That 5hit (Oct 2, 2009)

[youtube]B91wki_jQf0[/youtube]


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 2, 2009)

jats said:


> Hey all.... this is priceless... I just can't seem to post it any other way then as a link...if someone could please explain how I would be able to post the video straight up ...I would appriseate it muchly ....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B91wki_jQf0





Don Gin and Ton said:


> type [youtube.] [./youtube] without the dots
> 
> inbetween copy n paste the text from the embed screen on youtube
> 
> ...


There is a much simpler way...or at least it doesn't look as messy. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_*B91wki_jQf0*_

Copy everything AFTER the = from the URL and put it between youtube tags

[ youtube ]B91wki_jQf0[ /youtube]

Without the spaces, of course.


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 2, 2009)

ne one figure out the old lady pic yet??????


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 2, 2009)

most of the shit brix has to do with some random face or somthing in the pic, there was a thread dedicated to them,


----------



## Big P (Oct 2, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i thought it was some not work safe? ^^^^ works for me tho


 
lol I dont even know why I put that in the title this whole website is not work safe


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 2, 2009)

Big P said:


> lol I dont even know why I put that in the title this whole website is not work safe


 
keep them coming Big P.
(exellent work).

LUDACRIS.


----------



## 46and2 (Oct 2, 2009)

[youtube]o_0afWepgRI[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 2, 2009)

*http://itn.co.uk/c33af9ba508dacde97e8057305be2b46.html*




*LUDACRIS.*


----------



## Big P (Oct 2, 2009)

_




_


_




_


_




_

_




_


_




_


_




_


_




_


_




_


_




_

_




_


_




_

_




_


_




_


_




_


_




_


_




_


_




_


_




_

_




_


----------



## RichThaMan (Oct 2, 2009)

[youtube]4pXfHLUlZf4[/youtube]


----------



## hom36rown (Oct 2, 2009)

random outburst into musical
[youtube]dkYZ6rbPU2M[/youtube]


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 2, 2009)

hom36rown said:


> random outburst into musical
> [youtube]dkYZ6rbPU2M[/youtube]


That was the SHIT! OMG, I WISH I had been there! And the security guard coming in was the best part, oh man, that rocked.


----------



## jats (Oct 2, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> There is a much simpler way...or at least it doesn't look as messy.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_*B91wki_jQf0*_
> 
> ...


Thankz Wikid


----------



## 46and2 (Oct 3, 2009)

[youtube]cLBZvqxJSUQ[/youtube]
That's flush too...oooh


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2009)

title clearly says PICS. where's the LOL pics?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 3, 2009)

OMG this kitty looks SO adorable! I just want to squeeze him!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


>


why do half of your posts appear blank?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 3, 2009)

wtf?


----------



## phreakygoat (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 3, 2009)

can everone see the pics i post ???????
thanks in advance.

LUDA.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 3, 2009)

*Can this pic be seen ????????????*


*




*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 3, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> *Can this pic be seen ????????????*
> 
> 
> *
> ...


What pic? All I see is your text


----------



## Oskilatah (Oct 3, 2009)

you're doing it wrong


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


>






there is nothing here.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> *Can this pic be seen ????????????*
> 
> 
> *
> ...










do YOU see the pic?


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 3, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> do YOU see the pic?


 


yes i see them all ?????????????.

CHRIS.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2009)

*Map of Every McDonald&#8217;s in the Country*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 3, 2009)

When I look at your post with Internet Explorer I see the little blank box with the red x...


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 3, 2009)

LUDACRIS...............


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 3, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> When I look at your post with Internet Explorer I see the little blank box with the red x...


 
what about my last one ???????????

LUDA.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 3, 2009)

I see one!


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 3, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I see one!


which one ????????

LUDA.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 3, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


>





LUDACRIS said:


>


these ones


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 3, 2009)

how many pics are here ????????

LUDA.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


>










woooooooooooooooooo hooooooooooooooooooooooo, you did it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


>





LUDACRIS said:


>



fail and fail.


----------



## RichThaMan (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## Boneman (Oct 3, 2009)

*Gawd dang, feed that thing!*


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 3, 2009)

haha fa real, look at her wrist


----------



## c5rftw (Oct 3, 2009)

that is sickening, is she a crack addict or what?


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 3, 2009)

She has a disease. Let's all make fun of her. 

C'mon, there's funny and then there's "mean" funny.

Let's keep it up there.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 3, 2009)

maybe if she had cancer or something, you dont kno if she has anorexia, she could easily be a cracc head


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 3, 2009)

so its ok to pick on blacks whites retards old ppl animals etc... but we draw the line at annorexia im sorry


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## doctorD (Oct 3, 2009)

Now thats funny


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## Sneezy (Oct 3, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


>


¬ø¬ ¬ø¬*¬ø¬*¬ø¬*¬ø¬*¬ø¬*¬ø¬*


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 3, 2009)

who is riding the bike ?????????.

CHRIS.


----------



## RichThaMan (Oct 3, 2009)

haha shes a anorexic transvestite who also preforms tap dance...really


----------



## RichThaMan (Oct 3, 2009)

whoops correction she/he does have polio


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 3, 2009)

Biggravy22 said:


> This thread is hilarious. But This pic doesn't belong in this thread.


How the fuck is that funny?


----------



## DaGambler (Oct 3, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> How the fuck is that funny?


its funny if ur white 

but i -do- know a couple of black people with a sense of humor that would also be bust'in up on that one.
.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 3, 2009)

I laughed at it "strait up" G

so calm the fucc down

nothin even wrong with it, its showing how bullshit the news was about what had happened


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 3, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> How the fuck is that funny?


I found it pretty fucking funny. And I'm not white


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## Straight up G (Oct 3, 2009)

Oh right
___


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## Straight up G (Oct 3, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3178226]I laughed at it "strait up" G

so calm the fucc down

nothin even wrong with it, its showing how bullshit the news was about what had happened  [/QUOTE]

Didn't you laugh at the "crush" vids on here the other day tho "SICC"?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 3, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> Didn't you laugh at the "crush" vids on here the other day tho?


No, he didn't, he laughed at the idea of crush vids, but I don't recall anyone ever posting an actual crush vid for him TO laugh at...


----------



## Oskilatah (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## Louis541 (Oct 3, 2009)

Anyone that's owned a 360 more the three months knows this is true.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 3, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


>



LOL 





Straight up G said:


> Didn't you laugh at the "crush" vids on here the other day tho "SICC"?





Wikidbchofthewst said:


> No, he didn't, he laughed at the idea of crush vids, but I don't recall anyone ever posting an actual crush vid for him TO laugh at...


"LOL" again

haha dont come at me cause your some wanna be trying to get mad over something that dosnt really concern you, "G"


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 3, 2009)

Fine.

_____


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 3, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
not a pic but i laugh at internet gangstas when i see em...ne one else?


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 3, 2009)

take you disagreements of this thread please.
or post somthing funny.

LUDA.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 3, 2009)

I commented on a pic so your words mean nothing.... 

like its even your thread LOL


"SICC".


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 3, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3178791]I commented on a pic so your words mean nothing.... 

like its even your thread LOL


"SICC".[/QUOTE]


who are you referring to ????????

LUDA.


----------



## Benassi (Oct 3, 2009)

Louis541 said:


> Anyone that's owned a 360 more the three months knows this is true.


HAHAHAHAHA I hate you because that's too true!


----------



## Benassi (Oct 3, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> who are you referring to ????????
> 
> LUDA.


Lmao is it just me or is this guy dumbfounded 24/7... accusations, comments, etc... he just "what are you talking about" "who are you referring to" "whats going on" "I didn't do anything"


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 3, 2009)

Benassi said:


> Lmao is it just me or is this guy dumbfounded 24/7... accusations, comments, etc... he just "what are you talking about" "who are you referring to" "whats going on" "I didn't do anything"


 
i dont understand what you are talking about ???????
please let me know.

LUDA.


----------



## Benassi (Oct 3, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> i dont understand what you are talking about ???????
> please let me know.
> 
> LUDA.


Lol, that's exactly what I'm talking about.


----------



## DaGambler (Oct 3, 2009)

damn, Baldi big... can't say it was nice knowing you. You could leave a little something to the imagination, like this, at least:




And i gotta dissagree with the caption... that lilly-white ass would be my first pick, hands down.
.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 3, 2009)

whatamuff! said:


>


 


*this is the bandit*


----------



## sonicassault (Oct 3, 2009)

BEST funny thread ive ever come across... looked at every page (3 day affair)


----------



## SmokerOfLightning (Oct 3, 2009)

The darkest, most guilt inducing, most hellsending laughing fit I've ever had to endure. my friend and i were smoking white rhino, locked to the couch at like 2 in the morning. and THIS comes on the kids show "Ants in your Pants" (always watch latenight kids shows, funniest shit ever. 

[youtube]7Z1RbUYNsyc[/youtube]


----------



## SmokerOfLightning (Oct 3, 2009)

i was almost, barely able to keep from pissing myself laughing until around 0:43 seconds, when he starts in with the tomato hat. then i pissed myself.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 3, 2009)

For a kid that was dealt lemons.... he sure is making lemonade. Good for him....


----------



## jats (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## kukukush (Oct 3, 2009)

[youtube]2-ckIv1tiaU[/youtube]


i have no clue why this isnt more popular, its by far 1 of the funniest videos i have ever seen


----------



## cph (Oct 3, 2009)

Here you go

[youtube]2-ckIv1tiaU&hl[/youtube]


----------



## kukukush (Oct 3, 2009)

thanks, what did i do wrong??


----------



## cph (Oct 3, 2009)

kukukush said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2-ckIv1tiaU&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/*2-ckIv1tiaU&hl*=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


Out of everything you put up you only needed the high lighted part. You need to put that between this,

[youtube ]*2-ckIv1tiaU&hl* [ /youtube] 

With no spaces


----------



## Peasy (Oct 3, 2009)

[youtube]4pXfHLUlZf4[/youtube]


----------



## The Milkman (Oct 3, 2009)

Bill Gates Mugshots







Huge Grant







oj







[SIZE=+2]Al Pacino Mugshot[/SIZE] 







[SIZE=+2]John Gotti Mugshot






[/SIZE]


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm going to post this again....just cuz I think this way is easier



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> There is a much simpler way...or at least it doesn't look as messy.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_*B91wki_jQf0*_
> 
> ...


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 3, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'm going to post this again....just cuz I think this way is easier


i am going to try that.
thanks wikid.

LUDA.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 3, 2009)

who ever just sent me the usuall bullshit negg repp saying i am being watched.
fuck you and your crack pipe.
loser.
(so tell me where i am then ROBINBANKS).

LUDA.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> who ever just sent me the usuall bullshit negg repp saying i am being watched.
> fuck you and your crack pipe.
> loser.
> (so tell me where i am then ROBINBANKS).
> ...


maybe if you'd just start ignoring it my job would be a lot easier.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 3, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> maybe if you'd just start ignoring it my job would be a lot easier.


ok will do.
does my pic show this time ???????

THANKS.

LUDA.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> yes this one is really funny.
> my repps.
> 
> 
> ...






so you aren't going to ignore it then? 

thanks anyway.  


have you even tried speaking to rollitup about all this? i'm tired of dealing with it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


>



i can not see your pics.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 3, 2009)

Fdd is giving you good advice.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 3, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> so you aren't going to ignore it then?
> 
> thanks anyway.
> 
> ...


 
lets not be falling out over some idiot trying to spoil the party.
and i will ignore it if you say so but how would you feel with over a months worth of personal harassement and abuse when i am here trying to do a job ???????
but cant because some idiot that should not be rejoining the site every 1/2hr still gets away with it ???????.
spreading bull about me and you and everyone else on my friends list.
and now i am to blame ????????

LUDA.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> lets not be falling out over some idiot trying to spoil the party.
> and i will ignore it if you say so but how would you feel with over a months worth of personal harassement and abuse when i am here trying to do a job ???????
> but cant because some idiot that should not be rejoining the site every 1/2hr still gets away with it ???????.
> spreading bull about me and you and everyone else on my friends list.
> ...


you have seen all the fdd accounts. ask me again how i feel. 


you keep bringing it up, you keep replying to all his posts. ignore it and it goes away. you have been dealing with it for a month, try dealing with it for 3 years. 



HAVE YOU SPOKEN TO ROLLITUP?


----------



## jats (Oct 3, 2009)

Hey ....this was the funny pictures thread....not the oh no not this again thread................


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 3, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you have seen all the fdd accounts. ask me again how i feel.
> 
> 
> you keep bringing it up, you keep replying to all his posts. ignore it and it goes away. you have been dealing with it for a month, try dealing with it for 3 years.
> ...


 

well how do you feel because i am really pissed of that some gangster has caused a rift between us and i know you are pissed of to but i wont go running to Mr rollitup as i wont go above your head.
as far as i am concerned you are running the site(the main man) and i am sure Mr rollitup has more important things to deal with.

CHRIS.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## cph (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> well how do you feel because i am really pissed of that some gangster has caused a rift between us and i know you are pissed of to but i wont go running to Mr rollitup as i wont go above your head.
> as far as i am concerned you are running the site(the main man) and i am sure Mr rollitup has more important things to deal with.
> 
> CHRIS.


i am ASKING YOU TO PLEASE GO TO ROLLITUP. 

this is NOT my site. I DO NOT RUN IT. I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE. I WANT NOTHING MORE TO DO WITH ANY OF THIS. 



you are making it worse by not ignoring it. I IGNORE IT!!!!!!!!!! every time you bring it up you only drag it that much further. STOP!!!!!!!!


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 3, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i am ASKING YOU TO PLEASE GO TO ROLLITUP.
> 
> this is NOT my site. I DO NOT RUN IT. I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE. I WANT NOTHING MORE TO DO WITH ANY OF THIS.
> 
> ...


 
i will stop but why are you getting angry with me ???????.
i have the upmost respect for you and value you as a friend so dont let some idiot ruin our friendship please.

THANKS
(i will do what you told me).

CHRIS.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Oct 3, 2009)

I think everyone is getting angry with you luda. Even I have recieved annonymous rep saying bad stuff about you. And then I see you talking shit about other people all day long.

Just chill out dude, smoke some weed and relax, one love


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 3, 2009)

back 2 a funny pic thread huh?


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 3, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> I think everyone is getting angry with you luda. Even I have recieved annonymous rep saying bad stuff about you. And then I see you talking shit about other people all day long.
> 
> Just chill out dude, smoke some weed and relax, one love


 

you are mistaking me for someone else.
you are missing whats going on here.
where is your proof to these allegations ?????????
(and everyone is getting bad repp but not from me).

LUDA.


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 3, 2009)

sorry kids the adult said............back 2 the pics
.


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 3, 2009)

lol whoever just negged me and threatend to tell fdd cause i posted a uber fail pic you r a douche bag. i posted the picture to get back to the thread but please go to tell fdd so i can get your neg rep removed and next time leave your name tough guy


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 3, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> lol whoever just negged me and threatend to tell fdd cause i posted a uber fail pic you r a douche bag. i posted the picture to get back to the thread but please go to tell fdd so i can get your neg rep removed and next time leave your name tough guy


Neg rep can't be removed, I'm sorry 

Here's a pic, cuz I agree, we should get back to the point of this thread


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 3, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


>


How do you post a blank post? I want to be able to do it too!!!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 3, 2009)

It just took time to load....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 3, 2009)

LOL, it says it's a men's self pleasuring device...


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 3, 2009)

It took me a minute to see what it REALLY is


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## doctorD (Oct 3, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> well how do you feel because i am really pissed of that some gangster has caused a rift between us and i know you are pissed of to but i wont go running to Mr rollitup as i wont go above your head.
> as far as i am concerned you are running the site(the main man) and i am sure Mr rollitup has more important things to deal with.
> 
> CHRIS.


Why dont you take this someplace else? It is not appropriate for this thread at all. I for one dont care if your being harassed. people bring things on them self. The mods have suggested you drop it but you continue. I wonder why.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 3, 2009)

doctorD said:


> Why dont you take this someplace else? It is not appropriate for this thread at all. I for one dont care if your being harassed. people bring things on them self. The mods have suggested you drop it but you continue. I wonder why.


He appeared to drop it, my page was completely free of any discussion of the stalker bs, until you decided to bring it back up


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## doctorD (Oct 3, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> He appeared to drop it, my page was completely free of any discussion of the stalker bs, until you decided to bring it back up
> Sorry I was a few pages behind and didnt see it went away. im glad I was sick of it


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## doctorD (Oct 3, 2009)

OMG how do I get that sleeping bag? Its frickin awesome


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2009)

doctorD said:


> Why dont you take this someplace else? It is not appropriate for this thread at all. I for one dont care if your being harassed. people bring things on them self. The mods have suggested you drop it but you continue. I wonder why.


after him pm'ing me 7 times after i asked him 8 times to stop, i simply banned him. i am trying to get a hold of rollitup to figure out how to deal with all this; but for now, i'm done.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 3, 2009)

doctorD said:


> Sorry I was a few pages behind and didnt see it went away. im glad I was sick of it


Yeah, me too, can't let the internet trolls bring us down!


----------



## doctorD (Oct 3, 2009)

thanks. If I remember your hubby built you a nick room for your hobby. I saw it a long time ago but havent been up to speed


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 3, 2009)

doctorD said:


> thanks. If I remember your hubby built you a nick room for your hobby. I saw it a long time ago but havent been up to speed


Me?  I think you've got the wrong girl, I don't have a hubby...and no one built me a nick room...what's a nick room?


----------



## doctorD (Oct 3, 2009)

Its alot like a nice room only spelled different


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 4, 2009)

Holy shit, I was trying to find this on google maps, cuz I'm bored and stoned like that, and I didn't find it, but I found people jogging down a street, and I followed them to THIS







It's at 406 Sampsonia Way, Pittsburgh, PA, United States...fucking trippy. 

OK, I'm gong back to google maps to try to find the guys fighting in armor.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 4, 2009)

Fucking FOUND'EM!






















*Wikid goes to smoke a victory bowl*


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 4, 2009)

you had the address, some victory. lol


----------



## wtffgr33n (Oct 4, 2009)

wow can google maps see live? i didnt know that..


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 4, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you had the address, some victory. lol


No I didn't, typing in what was typed in in the address of that LOL pic took me to the alley with the joggers and the people with that laser beam thing 

I'm too high for you to be able to rain on my parade 

EDIT: LOL, I just realized I had typed it in wrong the first time, that's why it took me to some alley! But still, I didn't know I had the address, so it's a victory for me


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks wikid for tryin to make up 4 the neg rep i got but dude came right back and did it again..lol thanks 4 tryin though


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 4, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> Thanks wikid for tryin to make up 4 the neg rep i got but dude came right back and did it again..lol thanks 4 tryin though


you can't rep someone twice in a row. you have to rep people in between and you can only rep so many a day. it would take a few days to be able to rep you twice.


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 4, 2009)

Pix that make you LOL -... 10-03-2009 09:44 PMha ha you cant neg rep me back loser. i wins goodnight




Pix that make you LOL -... 10-03-2009 09:34 PMHow many rep points did they take off? Lets see if I can make up for them! *tackles you and smothers you with rep love* ~Wikid




Pix that make you LOL -... 10-03-2009 09:28 PMHave another tough guy, now go to bed your bugging me




Pix that make you LOL -... 10-03-2009 08:57 PMhope thats not for me asshole, ill report you to Fddall for same post ..........same person talkin shit each time


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 4, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> he neg repped me twice


the same person cannot rep you twice in a row. it's how the system is set up. to prevent things just like this. and if it was negative rep it was from an elite member.


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 4, 2009)

Funny thread. 

What ive been wondering is why i can only give someone a positive rep....

Edit ive gotten a double rep before for the same post on the same day....


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 4, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> Pix that make you LOL -... 10-03-2009 09:44 PMha ha you cant neg rep me back loser. i wins goodnight
> 
> 
> 
> ...





contact rollitup.


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 4, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> Pix that make you LOL -... 10-03-2009 09:44 PMha ha you cant neg rep me back loser. i wins goodnight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


idk maybe he has three elite accounts then


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 4, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> he neg repped me twice


fdd's right, it's impossible for someone to neg rep you twice in a row. Unless they just hit enter a bunch of times and make it show up multiple times, but they would all show up at once and you'd only get the points from one. 

When someone reps you they have to rep 30 other people before they can rep you again. I'm not exactly sure how many people you can rep in a day, but I KNOW it's less than 30.

So it has to be two different people neg repping you. And only elites can neg rep (and mods? I'm not sure about mods). Regular members can't neg rep. 

Are you sure they're neg reps and not neutral reps? How many points are they taking you down?


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 4, 2009)

back on topic


----------



## vertise (Oct 4, 2009)

college will get ya


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 4, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> idk maybe he has three elite accounts then


Those aren't neg reps, they're neutral. It's a STRANGER fucking with you, not a regular or elite member.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 4, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> idk maybe he has three elite accounts then


guess i lied. 


shows what i really know. 


contact rollitup, i can't help you. sorry.


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 4, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> guess i lied.
> 
> 
> shows what i really know.
> ...


 i wasnt sayin u lied bro.. but thanks 4 advice


----------



## vertise (Oct 4, 2009)

..............


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 4, 2009)

I HAVE to look into this one....

ok, I couldn't find THAT listing but I found this one with 0 bids

http://cgi.ebay.com/Name-my-unborn-baby-You-choose-his-or-her-name_W0QQitemZ330359650378QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4ceaf8384a&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## vertise (Oct 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBdf6YGnMEA


----------



## Bon3z (Oct 4, 2009)

lol awesome thread, been laughing constantly. If any of these are repeats, i apologize in advance


----------



## Bon3z (Oct 4, 2009)

few more =D


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 4, 2009)

All from peopleofwalmart.com



*One Fish Two Fish*







This guy looks like a real life Dr. Seuss character!
Texas




*Let Down Your Hair*







Dear Rapunzel, that looks HEAVY AS HELL!!! It looks like a rolled up rug chillin on your dome! How/why do you put up with that?
P.S. I like your short yellow shorts and big shoes.
Ohio




*Farm Love*







On that special day, nothing says I Love You more than a Cow Limo with a big piece of sh*t on the trunkalthough rolling up to prom in this limo is actually a pretty sweet idea.
Indiana




*TIGHTER!!!*







I bet this guy is wearing a condom just so everything is tight and snug.come to think of it, this guy kind of looks like a big condom but I dont have the balls to tell him that.
Georgia




*Tramp Stamped*







Dear Skeezy McSkeezerson, thanks for moving your nightie so we could get a nice glance at whatever it is you inked above your crack to thwart off potential suitors.
Oklahoma




*Everything Is More Fabulous In Texas*







Hell no we aint got no gays down here in Texas!..Whats that? Oh, yeah, I made this vest myself. Looks good dont it?
Texas






*Somewhere Over The Rainbow*







This guy is rocking his neon colors like they are going extinct tomorrow! Seriously, we could see you in the dark. Yet, he is wearing long brown socks, which I can only assume is because he is wearing sandals.
Idaho






*Sanford And Son*







How do you pile that much crap that high? It looks like something from a cartoon!
Oklahoma




*Priceless*







Its actually the bar code for birth control so girls can just scan the back of his head and realize its not a good idea.
Tennessee




*Penn And Teller*







That doesnt look like Teller, but then again they are comedic magicians so Im not gonna fall for that old trick.
Virginia






*Where Are They NowPoison Groupies*







Now kids, before Bret Michaels had Rock of Love skanks he had Poison groupies. Years later some of them still refuse to accept the new skank-style and delusionally live in their past; others died of syphilis, but i digress..
California




*Trifecta*







This my friends is a trifecta.You have (1)the short shorts(Always a plus), accompanied by (2)a tie dyed shirt (Its not mesh but still fun), and nothing is better than (3)the fanny pack (practical and stylish). If he had flip-up shades it would be a Jackpot, but we cant get greedy.
Tennessee




*The Irony Of Self Checkout*







Hey Beyonce, throw on some pants and a whole shirt.your gunt is creeping into the bags.
California




*Some Of That Purple Stuff*







I think that even if this guy showed up at a Minnesota Vikings game people would stare.
Florida




*Not Even Close*







I cant even think up of a rationale someone would give themselves before leaving the house with those on! Even if it was 3 a.m. and you were going to a remote cave in the mountains by yourself you would probably say, These arent flattering at all, Ill change.
North Carolina




*Nice Marketing*







Larry, buddy, let me give you a quick piece of advice. Dont advertise your autobody business on a crusty old 1988 red, white, and blue Dodge Caravan with missing hub caps. That would be like Golds Gym passing out 6XL t-shirts.
Minnesota






*The Deer Hunter*







Am I the only one waiting for Joe Pesci to start going at this thing in the trunk with a kitchen knife?
Wisconsin






*No Girls Allowed*







Is it still a tree house if its not technically in a tree? I think Ill allow it.
Georgia




*So PaidI Think?*







Let me get this straight. You spent money. To paint money. On the side of your Impala. Yet, you dont have rims and you drive an Impala with money painted on the side, so that suggests you dont really have money..now Im confused.
Ohio




*Firm Fit*







Gym teachers in the 70s didnt wear their shorts this tight and this high.
Texas




*Walmart is Grrrrrreat!*







Where the hell is the cereal aisle?
Georgia






*Sweet Undies*







Who would have thought that the fanny pack was the second most embarrassing thing in this picture?
Maryland


*Sweet Undies Part Deux*







How unbelievably fortunate are we that someone else was able to grab a closeup of this local legend?
Maryland








*Guess Whos Back?*







This man is becoming a legend on this site! But when you start to accent the undies with a flannel vest, HOT DAMN!! How could you not be legendary?
Pennsylvania






*I Like Your Fuzzy Hood*







I cant tell if thats a hooker or a teenage European boyor both.
Oklahoma






*Jurassic Park*







Im not quite sure if Godzilla belongs on the dinosaur van, but since this guy included him, Im glad he is at the very top where he belongs..Godzilla would beat down every other dinosaur. Thats a fact. Look it up.
West Virginia










*Tails*







Yeah this may seem odd here, but what you dont see is Sonic grabbing some mac-n-cheese, so its really not that weird.
California










*Lil Bow Wow*







Parents, STOP THIS! Stop this now! Your kid is not a dog, get him off the leash. I dont want to hear that you are too busy to watch your child in public. Your priorities are kid first, remembering milk second. Most of the time its the kids on leashes that are ignored by their parents the most. But i guess its okay that little Timmy is throwing Oreos at an employee as long as he is doing it while tied to his monkey backpack leash. JUST STOP IT. 
North Carolina










*Room For 1*







I love it. I wish I could have seen Bozo the clown come out, unlock the handcuffs, and roll away carrying his bags.
California








*Assualt Protection*







You have no idea what this guy had to go through in the frozen food section to get that ice cream. All Im saying is that Titan may or may not have hit him with a tennis ball from the air cannon.
Georgia










*I Love Gooooooold*







Kinda like a ghetto C-3PO
Illinois






*Work It Nana*







We have this picture up so that you can stare at it for 5 minutes to decide if she is hot, then try to convince yourself that you dont actually think shes hot when you know she really is.
Oklahoma






*Why So Serious?*







Its simple: We, uh, kill the Batman.
Ohio










*Hog Tied*







Im curious as to whether getting arrested half naked in Walmart is his high or low point in his life.
Texas






*WTF*







If you asked a 7 year old to dress himself, he would probably come out looking something like thisprobably better actually.
Kentucky








*Uh Oh*







I tried to fart and a little sh*t came out. I just sharted. Now lets go.
Washington










*OH..MY..GOD!!!!!*







There should be an application process in order to procreate.
Texas






*All Smiles*







You know you dont have to dress as the logo to shop there, right?
Texas


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 4, 2009)

that was some funny shit


----------



## RichThaMan (Oct 4, 2009)

[youtube]4-S3m4uqtsM[/youtube]


----------



## That 5hit (Oct 4, 2009)

[youtube]5wNrB_V3PFc[/youtube]


----------



## That 5hit (Oct 4, 2009)

does anyone see her underwear 
now thats funny


----------



## Boneman (Oct 4, 2009)

*LOL @that 5hit....That's the motive behind the picture. These wal mart pics are crazy stoopid. There are some weirdos out there for sure.*



That 5hit said:


> does anyone see her underwear
> now thats funny


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Boneman (Oct 4, 2009)

doctorD said:


> OMG how do I get that sleeping bag? Its frickin awesome


*Cut holes in the bottom corners of your sleeping bag......but yeah, screw that, I want those digi pics from Japan *

*Pics i'm referring to are on pg 65*


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 4, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


>



LOL


----------



## zongozsmoke (Oct 4, 2009)

hahahahah that kids learning real early


----------



## happyface (Oct 4, 2009)

wow fukin love tis thread AWESOME


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## vertise (Oct 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OBlgSz8sSM

i look at alot of viral videos etc but i found one that has 124,000,000 views and 314,000 ratings. Its called charlie bit my finger. Yes everyone has a sappy side


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 4, 2009)

vertise said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OBlgSz8sSM
> 
> i look at alot of viral videos etc but i found one that has 124,000,000 views and 314,000 ratings. Its called charlie bit my finger. Yes everyone has a sappy side



Oh that kid's accent is so adorable.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## vertise (Oct 4, 2009)

how do i post a youtube link so that the video show up on the post not just the link


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 4, 2009)

Like this




Wikidbchofthewst said:


> There is a much simpler way...or at least it doesn't look as messy.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_*B91wki_jQf0*_
> 
> ...


----------



## Oskilatah (Oct 4, 2009)

virtual blobjob 2000sx


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 4, 2009)

That must be one lonely dude......


----------



## cph (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## cph (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## cph (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## cph (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 4, 2009)

[youtube]3dNY9NCvASs[/youtube]


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 4, 2009)

Holy shit that cat fight is Epic!


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 4, 2009)

Thats like Brock lesnar vs. Jackie Chan


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 4, 2009)

You can just see that little Kitty gettin all gangsta. "I'm gonna mess you up!" "i'm bad!!"

Then................. reality.


----------



## The Milkman (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## happyface (Oct 5, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> fdd's right, it's impossible for someone to neg rep you twice in a row. Unless they just hit enter a bunch of times and make it show up multiple times, but they would all show up at once and you'd only get the points from one.
> 
> When someone reps you they have to rep 30 other people before they can rep you again. I'm not exactly sure how many people you can rep in a day, but I KNOW it's less than 30.
> 
> ...


BACK IN THE DAY WE USED TO BE ABLE TO NEG REP.but they put this new skin in and took it away.the skin i hate changed back right away and WE SHOULD ALL BE ABLE TO NEG REP.thats so messed we are ALL members.


----------



## happyface (Oct 5, 2009)

kinda random i know but ive been lookin through this WHOLE thread and kinda wanted to voice my opinion.i freakin love this thread ive been copy pasting alot of this stuff and putting it on my blackberry crackin people up at my job.couple of my favs so far are the white guy in the black guys photocould not stop laughin at that dudes face.the white chick holding the KFC bucket from the black chick OMG freakin classic.or the white kid with the gun next to the vacume(ya nigga its a dyson)WOW.as soon as a saw the WHITE GUYS STOLE MY CAR ONE I TRIED IT IMMEDIATELY.laughed harded wen i looked at the next post that said"i bet you tried it" yes i did.and being in AZ the mexican chicks with the sharpies went a long way with me. i prolly showed that to every wite chick at my job.disabled sister one is funny but wrong.i love UFC so the jiu jitsu one with Wanderla Silva and Shoagun Rua was great to.keep this shit coming perfect to get stoned and laugh ur ass off.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 5, 2009)

happyface said:


> BACK IN THE DAY WE USED TO BE ABLE TO NEG REP.but they put this new skin in and took it away.the skin i hate changed back right away and WE SHOULD ALL BE ABLE TO NEG REP.thats so messed we are ALL members.


When I first joined (same month and year as you apparently), regular members could only give positive rep. At some point they changed it so regular members could give negative rep, but it caused too much drama, with people leaving neg rep anonymously, for bs reasons, and what not.

I think it's better that neg rep can only be handed out by Elites. That way if you get one without a sig, you at least know it wasn't a REGULAR member.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 5, 2009)

IT'S ROCKSO THE ROCK AND ROLL CLOWN! HE DOES COCAINE.


----------



## 46and2 (Oct 5, 2009)

I think this could help around here at times


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 5, 2009)

wikid how did u get a picture of my child hood.. do i know u ? did your name use to be candypants


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 5, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> wikid how did u get a picture of my child hood.. do i know u ? did your name use to be candypants


Shhhh, don't tell!


----------



## 46and2 (Oct 5, 2009)

For the tokin musician in your life a great gift idea!
[youtube]XcCrTahsLg0[/youtube]


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 5, 2009)

anyone want to guess which one wikid is


----------



## Big P (Oct 5, 2009)

[youtube]7xhVaoi7_TI[/youtube]


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 5, 2009)

OMG, this one is fucking awesome


----------



## jats (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## Joe Camel (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## Louis541 (Oct 5, 2009)

why does everyone keep posting that breaking benjamin video?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Oct 5, 2009)

Louis541 said:


> why does everyone keep posting that breaking benjamin video?


 its the same guy its in his sig


----------



## tnrtinr (Oct 5, 2009)

Louis541 said:


> why does everyone keep posting that breaking benjamin video?


LOL - Got me too in other threads as well. Took me a while to figure out that it is in his signature.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 5, 2009)

The rake and hot dogs actually makes some sense...


----------



## Big P (Oct 6, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> The rake and hot dogs actually makes some sense...


 
oh oh cracker got da munchies again


----------



## RichThaMan (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 6, 2009)

OK, wtf is up with the guy who looks like an Oblongs character?


----------



## DaGambler (Oct 6, 2009)

i'm actually scared by the remote possibility that some of that picture is real !?

check out dudes mid-section. i'm just frigg'in scurred.
.


----------



## That 5hit (Oct 6, 2009)

love the clit print
its so hard 
i could lick that all night


----------



## That 5hit (Oct 6, 2009)

not a bad idea,,,,, really


----------



## 88malice (Oct 6, 2009)

Wikid your pics seem to scare me a bit for two reasons.

1. most of them are with girls stripping

well actually that's all  do you hoard a lot of naughty pics with girls?


----------



## That 5hit (Oct 6, 2009)

load lost


----------



## DaGambler (Oct 6, 2009)

ya gotta love the bright colors.

that's really my favorite part of that picture.

the bright colors.
.


----------



## maxamus1 (Oct 6, 2009)

this has to be one of the best threads on here.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 6, 2009)

88malice said:


> Wikid your pics seem to scare me a bit for two reasons.
> 
> 1. most of them are with girls stripping
> 
> well actually that's all  do you hoard a lot of naughty pics with girls?


Don't you?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## 88malice (Oct 6, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Don't you?


Lol most certainly  but you seem to have just as much naughty pics of girls as i do lol


----------



## Big P (Oct 6, 2009)

_




_






_




_



_[youtube]1UaJWzw79GI[/youtube]_





_




_





_




_






_




_






_




_





_[youtube]DpJyG7B6tAI[/youtube]_





_




_





_




_





_




_






_




_





_




_






_




_





_




_




_




_




_




_




_




_





_




_




_




_



_




_





_




_






_




_




_




_


_




_


_




_


_




_





_




_




_




_





_




_




_




_




_




_






_




_




_




_


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 6, 2009)

This one makes me think of some of the people in the live chat


----------



## ANC (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## "SICC" (Oct 6, 2009)

Big P said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL P you are the master of this thread  +REP


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 6, 2009)

Big P said:


> _[youtube]1UaJWzw79GI[/youtube]_
> 
> _[youtube]DpJyG7B6tAI[/youtube]_
> 
> ...


OMG, those videos cracked me the FUCK up. I admit, I DID just smoke a fat bowl, so I might have been susceptible to the giggles...but that shit was funny.

ESPECIALLY the part where they'd slow it down so much and make the kid sound like he was ROARING, fucking killed me

And yeah, that thing about Atheism made me laugh too


----------



## Big P (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## spmoney82 (Oct 6, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


>


LMFAO I just shot beer through my nose


----------



## 88malice (Oct 6, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hb_HdYQooc4 just listen to him, so funny.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Oct 6, 2009)

That 5hit said:


> this one is awsome i had to watch it like twice to get what was going on
> best ever
> you could rub one out to this
> [youtube]BrSSSfYE2dQ[/youtube]


best commercial i've ever seen ! ahaha


----------



## k-town (Oct 6, 2009)

LMAO! That guinness commercial is great!


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 6, 2009)

How dyu post a pic on here- just the pic not a link to it.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 6, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> How dyu post a pic on here- just the pic not a link to it.


On my computer I just drag and drop them into the post. If you can't do that, and you have the url, put it between img tags [ img ]url[ /img] just without the spaces


----------



## k-town (Oct 6, 2009)

That cat looks mean as fuck and that dog looks cool as shit.


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## Straight up G (Oct 6, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> On my computer I just drag and drop them into the post. If you can't do that, and you have the url, put it between img tags [ img ]url[ /img] just without the spaces
> 
> Thanks Wikid URL, does that mean the image has to be online mine is saved on my laptop..
> 
> [Its a good1]


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 6, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> Thanks Wikid URL, does that mean the image has to be online mine is saved on my laptop..
> 
> [Its a good1]


Well if it's on your computer, go to advanced reply, and manage attachments, and upload it.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Oct 6, 2009)

big p said:


>


 

now that fukin im is soooo damn fukin funny dood i laffd fer like twenty minutes! Hahaha


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 6, 2009)

[Press Ctrl + to zoom in]


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## Straight up G (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for the info Wikid, +Rep'd ya.


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 6, 2009)

everybody some one is watching us and he looks like this








so.....................................................................


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 6, 2009)

Does anyone know how to put a Utube vid on the screen without having to link it so it appears like the others in this thread?


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 6, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/31pEZWaIhr0&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/31pEZWaIhr0&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object> If this comes up it should be a pepsi ad gets me every time


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 6, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> Does anyone know how to put a Utube vid on the screen without having to link it so it appears like the others in this thread?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*ysXMAOgEIq4*

Copy everything AFTER the = sign and paste it between youtube tags

[ youtube]ysXMAOgEIq4[ /youtube ]

Just take away the spaces, I left those so you could see what I typed and not the vid.


----------



## k-town (Oct 6, 2009)

I like your avator Straight up G.


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 6, 2009)

[youtube]31pEZWaIhr0[youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 6, 2009)

irish you forgot the / in the 2nd [/youtube] part


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 6, 2009)

[youtube]31pEZWaIhr0[youtube]


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 6, 2009)

let me help you out

[youtube]31pEZWaIhr0[/youtube]


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 6, 2009)

[youtube]31pEZWaIhr0[/youtube] i will get this ha


----------



## k-town (Oct 6, 2009)

hey irish got it. too me a couple trys the first time I tryed


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone got the hang of it now


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 6, 2009)

[youtube]ZS4mcAALUBY[/youtube]


----------



## That 5hit (Oct 6, 2009)

the ezest way to learn it
is to quote someone
and the answers on how to doit shows up


----------



## happyface (Oct 6, 2009)

dude can someone explain how to embed a photo or video


----------



## That 5hit (Oct 6, 2009)

the ezest way to learn it
is to quote someone who has done it
and the answers on how to doit shows up


----------



## That 5hit (Oct 6, 2009)

*for youtube videos*
go to youtube
then look under the video where it says "more share option"
copy the stuff after the = sign
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZS4mcAALUBY
and place it between [ you tube] [ / you tube ]
but with no spaces
[ you tube]ZS4mcAALUBY[ / you tube ]

*for pic on the net*
just right click copy and then past where you want
you can also left click hold and drag to where you want it

*for pic on you computer*
you go to " go advanced"
then to manage atachment
and then upload


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 6, 2009)

k-town said:


> I like your avator Straight up G.


Thanks.

[youtube]b3pYnRqcR8E[/youtube]


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 6, 2009)

happyface said:


> dude can someone explain how to embed a photo or video


https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/252507-how-embed-youtube-video.html#post3194710


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks again Wikid. 8P


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 6, 2009)

That 5hit said:


> [ you tube]ZS4mcAALUBY[ / you tube ]


That 5hit take the gaps out of the tags.


----------



## That 5hit (Oct 6, 2009)

i know
i was trying to show you


----------



## happyface (Oct 6, 2009)

okay why didnt that work? i watched the video. i copyed te embed code. what am i doing wrong SHIT


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 6, 2009)

happyface said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UBkvh193hno&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UBkvh193hno&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>object>


See, if you had just followed the link I sent you, you'd be able to do it, but NOooOOOo

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/252507-how-embed-youtube-video.html#post3194710


----------



## jewfr00 (Oct 6, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7qKD-Ph7ds


----------



## happyface (Oct 6, 2009)

I did follow it To the damn tee even watched ur mastubate video


----------



## That 5hit (Oct 6, 2009)

*for youtube videos*
go to youtube
then look under the video where it says "more share option"
copy the stuff after the = sign
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZS4mcAALUBY
and place it between [ you tube] [ / you tube ]
but with no spaces
[ you tube]ZS4mcAALUBY[ / you tube ]

*for pic on the net*
just right click copy and then past where you want
you can also left click hold and drag to where you want it

*for pic on you computer*
you go to " go advanced"
then to manage atachment
and then upload


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 6, 2009)

happyface said:


> I did follow it To the damn tee even watched ur mastubate video


You followed it to a tee? Where in that thread did I say to fuck with the embed code? 

All you need is the url, you know, the thing in the address bar. And from that all you need is everything AFTER the = sign. 

Paste it between [ youtube ][ /youtube] without the spaces, and it will work. I don't know where you got whatever you did, but it wasn't from ME


----------



## That 5hit (Oct 6, 2009)

*for youtube videos*
go to youtube
then look under the video where it says "more share option"
copy the stuff after the = sign
you can also get this from the URL address at the top of the page
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZS4mcAALUBY
copy the stuff after the = sign
and then place it between [ you tube] [ / you tube ]
like this but with no spaces
[ you tube]ZS4mcAALUBY[ / you tube ]

*for pic on the net*
just right click copy and then past where you want
you can also left click hold and drag to where you want it

*for pic on you computer*
you go to " go advanced"
then to manage atachment
and then upload .


----------



## happyface (Oct 6, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You followed it to a tee? Where in that thread did I say to fuck with the embed code?
> 
> All you need is the url, you know, the thing in the address bar. And from that all you need is everything AFTER the = sign.
> 
> Paste it between [ youtube ][ /youtube] without the spaces, and it will work. I don't know where you got whatever you did, but it wasn't from ME


 DDUUDDEE....i took ur link to ur thread used the other link to youtube and it says 
The URL contained a malformed video ID. 
TRY IT u will see. so i just searched "how do i embed a video"some stupid lady said the embed code but i now understand what u mean i will get it this time.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 6, 2009)

happyface said:


> DDUUDDEE....i took ur link to ur thread used the other link to youtube and it says
> The URL contained a malformed video ID.
> TRY IT u will see. so i just searched "how do i embed a video"some stupid lady said the embed code but i now understand what u mean i will get it this time.


You're not supposed to CLICK that you dork! It's just an example URL for you to see which part of the url you copy.

YOU would use the url of the youtube video that YOU want to use.


----------



## That 5hit (Oct 6, 2009)

*for youtube videos
*go to youtube
then look under the video where it says "more share option"
copy the stuff after the = sign
you can also get this from the URL address at the top of the page
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZS4mcAALUBY
copy the stuff after the = sign
and then place it between [ you tube] [ / you tube ]
like this but with no spaces
[ you tube]ZS4mcAALUBY[ / you tube ]

*for pic on the net*
just right click copy and then past where you want
you can also left click hold and drag to where you want it

*for pic on you computer*
you go to " go advanced"
then to manage atachment
and then upload


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 6, 2009)

That 5hit, kick back on flooding this thread with the same post.


----------



## happyface (Oct 6, 2009)

[youtube]UBkvh193hno[/youtube]


----------



## That 5hit (Oct 6, 2009)

now you gat it 
its gr8 that i could help


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 6, 2009)

one of the greatest freestyle battles eva. from eli pullin heat through his teeth to marvo bein in the closet,
to the controversial decision on the battle. eli killin cats!!!!!!
[youtube]tKKxPtP6XjQ&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## luckydog82 (Oct 6, 2009)

At last got to the end of the thread hooray for me now that was some funny shit all of it


----------



## RichThaMan (Oct 6, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NeFI9aPZvKI


----------



## happyface (Oct 6, 2009)

[youtube]NeFI9aPZvKI[/youtube]


----------



## That 5hit (Oct 6, 2009)

this some getto shit
[youtube]NeFI9aPZvKI[/youtube]


----------



## k-town (Oct 6, 2009)

Who the hell would want that on their car? That black shit looks hella high!


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 6, 2009)

that blacc shit huh?


wow  

funny how ignorant people are haha


----------



## doctorD (Oct 6, 2009)

I looked at a few instructions on how to do the vid and not the link but cant make any sense of it so click this
http://www.break.com/index/the-prediction.html


----------



## DaGambler (Oct 7, 2009)

doctorD said:


> I looked at a few instructions on how to do the vid and not the link but cant make any sense of it so click this
> http://www.break.com/index/the-prediction.html


damn, that guy is good 
.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 7, 2009)

Said the very very small child.......who should be home with his Mother.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 7, 2009)

that VID is BS, its made so that people keep going around all the squares, i kept going bac and forth, and he took down one my finger was on


----------



## Big P (Oct 7, 2009)

damn that old man chumped you guys out



j/k


----------



## Louis541 (Oct 7, 2009)

doctorD said:


> I looked at a few instructions on how to do the vid and not the link but cant make any sense of it so click this
> http://www.break.com/index/the-prediction.html


That vid is just math. At the very beginning your finger is on one of the two squares on the right. I did the math and it is physically impossible to get to the house in exactly 7 steps.


----------



## guitarzan420 (Oct 7, 2009)

I wish i was in the shade!!!


----------



## guitarzan420 (Oct 7, 2009)

wonder what Mickey would think????


----------



## doctorD (Oct 7, 2009)

wow i didnt know we were debunking clips....What are you guys going to tell me there is no great pumpkin now?


----------



## That 5hit (Oct 7, 2009)

What clip are they talking about


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 7, 2009)

those baby ones are hilarious wikid.


----------



## That 5hit (Oct 7, 2009)

just plain scary to me


----------



## That 5hit (Oct 7, 2009)

i hate looking at them


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 7, 2009)

WTF?


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 7, 2009)

gotta love the japs


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Oskilatah (Oct 7, 2009)

i love how it says enjoy ^

hahh


----------



## k-town (Oct 7, 2009)

LMAO! at wikids last post


----------



## Some Ironic PUN About Pot (Oct 7, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> awesome!!! this is sick!!









Anyone notice the dude in tighties running with the umbrella hat?'

At least he waited a while before going to dance, I would have to think twice about getting up with him and dancing, I dont think the turn-out would have been so good lol


----------



## k-town (Oct 7, 2009)

yeah me and my brother noticed him when we saw it


----------



## Leothwyn (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Some Ironic PUN About Pot (Oct 7, 2009)

k-town said:


> yeah me and my brother noticed him when we saw it


Pretty trippy.. You always see one of those dudes at every concert, always alone and dancing like a gypsy completely in their own little world, i'd never seen a sight like that though... Would have loved to been there, thats dudes dance flowed right from that music playin', uninhibited


----------



## DaGambler (Oct 8, 2009)

​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
*okay okay i quit for now *
*.*​


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 8, 2009)

The Island of Dr. Moreau ...


----------



## doctorD (Oct 8, 2009)

Thats just creepy lol


----------



## Big P (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## Big P (Oct 8, 2009)

lol must watch till the end

[youtube]u-MqBxwbeWg[/youtube]









.


----------



## doctorD (Oct 8, 2009)

OMG that vid is the best!!! I was rooting for him from the get go. WTF do you mean it doesnt matter what the charge is? Ever hear of my rights?


----------



## Big P (Oct 8, 2009)

*this one rules*

*[youtube]KoPFkjF-Bdo[/youtube]*



















































































































































[youtube]0dJu1Jj7VTw[/youtube]


----------



## Joe Camel (Oct 8, 2009)

I didnt even see it was james and the other guy from metallica lol
I was reading to the tune of ONE
then I wondered why that was funny.
Good find


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 8, 2009)

haha so damn funy












always a classic




[youtube]0dJu1Jj7VTw[/youtube][/QUOTE]


----------



## Joe Camel (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## Joe Camel (Oct 8, 2009)

*10.*


*9. Errrm*


*8.*


*7.*


*6.*


*5.*


*4.*


*3.*


*2.*


*1.*


----------



## Louis541 (Oct 8, 2009)

Joe Camel said:


> *2.*
> 
> 
> *1.*


Haha! #2 has the face of Mona Lisa. #1 looks like someone off nickelodeon.

That interactive phone booth. Great prank.
http://www.geekarmy.com/funny-videos/2160/photo-booth-prank/


----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## k-town (Oct 8, 2009)

LMAO! That conversation between Nolan and Jordan is hilarious.


----------



## happyface (Oct 9, 2009)

i love Ohio BUCKEYES AN THE BROWNS but this is a funny ass song.

[youtube]ysmLA5TqbIY[/youtube]


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## DaGambler (Oct 9, 2009)

Goin' back a page ... i'd happily poke 'Butterfaces' 2-9.

No beer goggles needed. But if 1 and 10 come at me in a swimsuit ... God Help Me !!
.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 9, 2009)

None of those girls has a lamp in their room.


----------



## Big P (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## That 5hit (Oct 9, 2009)

i thought that was a little person 
but thats a kid


----------



## Big P (Oct 9, 2009)

hes a kid alright but I bet he could kick my ass


----------



## That 5hit (Oct 9, 2009)

i hate to sound racist 
but he does look like a kong fu master


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 9, 2009)

Big P said:


> hes a kid alright but I bet he could kick my ass


Big P, have you had that av long? I just noticed it and it's fucking awesome

Edit: THANK GOD! Finally a new page, the scroller on the last one was sooo tiny


----------



## That 5hit (Oct 9, 2009)

this needs tobe on a t-shirt


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 9, 2009)

(if you know what that's from you fucking rock )


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 9, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dvLdQj8hraQ&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dvLdQj8hraQ&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## k-town (Oct 9, 2009)

Damn that is a huge mushroom.


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 9, 2009)

Here's another good one from Cavalcade of Comedy lol.

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fK2Bw1tI_-k&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fK2Bw1tI_-k&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## k-town (Oct 9, 2009)

That was some funny shit doobieus. the gay knight video that is.


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 9, 2009)

k-town said:


> That was some funny shit doobieus. the gay knight video that is.


Lol yeah it's from Seth Mcfarlane's Cavalcade of Comedy, it's a bunch of funny clips like that, pretty funny stuff.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## Louis541 (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Oct 10, 2009)

http://www.kontraband.com/videos/19883/Fatty-Wants-His-Chicken/


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 10, 2009)

that dude is serious bout his chicken haha.


----------



## k-town (Oct 10, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> that dude is serious bout his chicken haha.


That was great. I would have been rolling had I been there. " I just wanted some god damn chicken! ". LMAO!


----------



## ganjalover419 (Oct 10, 2009)

Big P said:


> lol white guy


lol that guy's pink panther nightgown.


----------



## Peasy (Oct 10, 2009)

that guy yells out "WELL WHAT DO YOU WANT BIIIITCH!" LOLOL


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 10, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KZ-Okkpgeh4&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KZ-Okkpgeh4&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## Doobieus (Oct 10, 2009)

Here's some pics this time lol.


----------



## motoracer110 (Oct 10, 2009)

Haha great thread


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## cannabitch (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 10, 2009)

The caption with this one said "Well played, sir, well played."

I hope you all get why


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 11, 2009)

One of my personal favorites


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 11, 2009)

[youtube]bBBw9E2Q_aY[/youtube]


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Oct 11, 2009)

lol .. justt tryin to get to next page ..


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 11, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


>




LOL +REP

so far this is my favorite one out of what i have seen


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 11, 2009)

Yes, that one is awesome.


----------



## DaGambler (Oct 11, 2009)

*Which One Would You Rather 'Doink' ?! A or B:*

*




*































*I had an internet date that went a lot like the last one !! Probably a picture of her at 18 yrs of age... but what showed up for the date had lived a long, hard life of methamphetime use: *
*.*


----------



## That 5hit (Oct 11, 2009)

that shit is awsome
make up may be the best invention ever
i would have never thought they were the same


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 11, 2009)

Until the next morning..... yikes!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 11, 2009)

But that would mean u'd know.... u wouldn't know till that sun crept thru the window and she rolled over.

Always bring a flashlight!!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## 88malice (Oct 11, 2009)

That's a walking zombie dog, duh.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## DaGambler (Oct 11, 2009)

*Ya, that 3-D sidewalk art is some crazy stuff ...*













.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 11, 2009)

LOL, I really like this one


----------



## 88malice (Oct 11, 2009)

rofl i love the old caturday pic's


----------



## Oskilatah (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 11, 2009)

[youtube]RwPvt96wt2w[/youtube]


----------



## doctorD (Oct 11, 2009)

This is cool. I wish I cold figure how to embed the vids. 
http://www.break.com/index/cool-color-shade-optical-illusion.html

Its cool I even did what he said at the end of the vid but I used a pen and it works


----------



## 88malice (Oct 11, 2009)

That sorry fatty one is pretty mean :/ reminds me of the old days of elementary school lol:/


----------



## Oskilatah (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## Oskilatah (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## Oskilatah (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## guitarzan420 (Oct 11, 2009)

looks more like 75!!


----------



## Oskilatah (Oct 11, 2009)

this is my new grow room setup lmao


----------



## Oskilatah (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## 88malice (Oct 12, 2009)

rofl really like the cleavage one


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 12, 2009)

88malice said:


> rofl really like the cleavage one


Me too, cuz it's just so TRUE


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 12, 2009)

LOL, it's the captain morgan pose


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## 88malice (Oct 12, 2009)

LOL that one girl on the stripper pole has noassatall disease :/ ya i seen the kids but of course was looking at something else  I need me some pants like that, bet i wouldn't be single for long rofl on another note, how the hell is he breathing?! shits wayyyyyyyy to tight. and i dunno why all those people use lube, just use a little spit and thunder cats are goooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 12, 2009)

[youtube]PxThnLmYDu8&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 12, 2009)

I love this one cuz that's exactly what my brother says to me when I'm playing and the car catches on fire!


----------



## 88malice (Oct 12, 2009)

That persistence one always gets me, cause if she'd calm down on eating then she could actually get the cookie one day :/


----------



## Sharbear (Oct 12, 2009)

That is awesome! I love it...


----------



## Oskilatah (Oct 12, 2009)

wikid you find the funniest pictures.
rep to you my frien


----------



## That 5hit (Oct 12, 2009)

i would so still fuck her






it puts the lotion on its skin


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 12, 2009)

Is this a common thing?


----------



## 88malice (Oct 12, 2009)

ya i'd still do both of them rofl. that and i'v always wanted to be with a midget... i'm 6'5 so use your imagination


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 12, 2009)

Benassi without the meth


----------



## Groga (Oct 12, 2009)

LOL PEDOBEAR!   Nice collection, wikid =)


----------



## Big P (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## Boneman (Oct 12, 2009)

*Now this is a stoopid but freaky one. I think we could get a better inlaid image *


----------



## ANC (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## diagnostic (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## diagnostic (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## diagnostic (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## brasmith (Oct 12, 2009)

Big P said:


> one man in short shorts.. can change the world.. you can fast forward a little to get the jist
> 
> 
> [youtube]GA8z7f7a2Pk[/youtube]


I've been to a Sasquatch Festival at the Gorge, the first one I think. As soon as I saw the sceanery it brought back an awsome memory. Saw String Cheese Incident, Ben Harper, Jack Johnson and a few others I can't remember, too high that 2 days. 

It was a jammin time for sure


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 12, 2009)

[youtube]vrQ70tGoWMM[/youtube]


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 12, 2009)

dont do drugs kids


----------



## Sittin On A Cloud (Oct 12, 2009)

That monkeys trippy


----------



## Groga (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## IAm5toned (Oct 12, 2009)

i know where this sign is.... lol
city of franklin, tn


----------



## RichThaMan (Oct 12, 2009)

yo pass that roach


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 12, 2009)

dgk4life said:


>



i LOL'd so hard when i was scrolling down +REP


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 12, 2009)

[youtube]K7ht0a2-OnA[/youtube]


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 12, 2009)

Damn it, I hate when there are a bunch of new pics....that I've already seen in this thread.


----------



## Green Cross (Oct 12, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Damn it, I hate when there are a bunch of new pics....that I've already seen in this thread.


Have you seen this one?


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 12, 2009)

[youtube]jOK9rdLJwAw[/youtube]


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 12, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> Have you seen this one?



No 

But it reminds me of part of a Katt Williams stand up....


----------



## tnrtinr (Oct 12, 2009)

dgk4life said:


>


Best one so far. I spit my drink at the screen.


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## Oskilatah (Oct 12, 2009)

yeah i've seen a good amount of these...lol


----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Oct 12, 2009)

[youtube]zs2e4SpyXlI[/youtube]


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## 88malice (Oct 12, 2009)

Rofl, wikid that's not all you have is it?


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## caddyluck (Oct 12, 2009)

wow, finally got caught up with this thread. scribed


----------



## Oskilatah (Oct 12, 2009)

dgk4life said:


>


gah haha this one is funny


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 12, 2009)

_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-_g5Cdc0BY_

*LUDACRIS.*


----------



## can.i.buz (Oct 12, 2009)

jebus is going to be mad




[/IMG]


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.kontraband.com/pics/1169/Recursive/


----------



## sarah22 (Oct 12, 2009)

i have some funny pics saved...how do i post them so they're already the proper size on the page instead of just attaching the file where a thumbnail image shows? and what are the rules on nudity? is that a no no? lol i dont wanna get my self in trouble...


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 12, 2009)

just copy and paste.. send any naked pics to me via pm


----------



## IAm5toned (Oct 12, 2009)

wait for it... its at the end 

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mrTA3KGJld4&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mrTA3KGJld4&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## sarah22 (Oct 12, 2009)

oh well, nevermind...this is easier...lol.


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Oct 12, 2009)

dgk4life said:


>


 I actually had this tee shirt when I was in junior high.... I barely even knew what it meant... haha


----------



## Big P (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## Oskilatah (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## seaofgreenpatientgroup (Oct 13, 2009)

good thread! this picture isnt very funny but it makes me drool.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## 88malice (Oct 13, 2009)

LOL, you can take this pic two ways i guess, either fuck looking at the crashed plane, look at the prices, or the pilot was so amazed at the prices he decided he'd refuel there instead.


----------



## 88malice (Oct 13, 2009)

seaofgreenpatientgroup said:


> good thread! this picture isnt very funny but it makes me drool.


i'v seen this picture in about 5 other threads so far... what strain is it?


----------



## cph (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## seaofgreenpatientgroup (Oct 13, 2009)

88malice said:


> i'v seen this picture in about 5 other threads so far... what strain is it?


haha thats cuz im posting it everywere. its afgoo. indoor organic grown with foxfarm.


----------



## doctorD (Oct 13, 2009)

seaofgreenpatientgroup said:


> haha thats cuz im posting it everywere. its afgoo. indoor organic grown with foxfarm.


It looks ok but looks like it was picked a week or two early. Id have let it go longer


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 13, 2009)

BACK ON TOPIC


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Big P (Oct 13, 2009)

dgk4life said:


>


 



good to know


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## exidis (Oct 13, 2009)

Minnestoner said:


>


 That dudes rocking JL's LOL WOW..

SUBSCRIBED.

THIS THREAD IS CRAZY...........


----------



## Keenly (Oct 13, 2009)

http://www.break.com/index/terrifying-sniper-prank-on-japanese-tv.html

LOL watch that


A Japanese hidden camera show called 'Panic Face King' goes extreme on this poor guy, luring him into a fake meeting in which everyone is killed by a sniper except for him. He is definitely the panic face king.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 13, 2009)

*exellent stereograms.*
*i see you are having fun with them now you can see them.*

*LUDA.*


----------



## happyface (Oct 13, 2009)

i love seth macfarlane comedy funny ass dude

[youtube]LOo9azW-R_Y[/youtube]

[youtube]ghZ_dkxOwEY[/youtube]


----------



## exidis (Oct 13, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


>


Are those pictures actually moving? Cuz i swear they are.!lol repped


----------



## 88malice (Oct 13, 2009)

rofl happyface those are great.


no exidis it's the way the images are shaded causing your eyes to think they're movin'


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 13, 2009)

88malice said:


> rofl happyface those are great.
> 
> 
> no exidis it's the way the images are shaded causing your eyes to think they're movin'


they are 3d pictures called autostereograms.

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/249360-stereogram-pics.html

LUDA.


----------



## 88malice (Oct 13, 2009)

Yea luda, it's the way the colors are blended/shaded. that's what makes it look like that, nothing is moving, it's just perception.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 13, 2009)

actually, they are called "optical illusions". completely different then stereograms.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Optical_illusion


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 13, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> actually, they are called "optical illusions". completely different then stereograms.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Optical_illusion


they are 3d when you view them as you would a stereogram.
(same thing different name).
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stereogram

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autostereogram

A *stereogram* is an optical illusion of depth created from flat, two-dimensional image or images. Originally, stereogram referred to a pair of stereo images which could be viewed using stereoscope. Other types of stereograms include anaglyphs and autostereograms.


LUDA.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 14, 2009)

why does everyone always want to argue?


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 14, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> why does everyone always want to argue?


its beats me and i have no idea i choose to avoid the drama now and stick to helping out.
far too much bitching on the forums and i dont want to argue with anyone as its just a waste of time.
post the facts you can back up, help others, dont be nasty and dont assume.
i have had enough arguing on this site and its just not worth the hassle.


LUDA.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 14, 2009)

None of those pics made me LOL, stick to the topic


----------



## IAm5toned (Oct 14, 2009)

just goes to show it aint over till the fat lady sings... or the ref blows the whistle 

possibly the best epic FAIL i have ever seen

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jFWIzoxYQ4s&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jFWIzoxYQ4s&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## 88malice (Oct 14, 2009)

Ya wikid get this back on track, put up your pic , i mean put up some more pics from your library  lol


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 14, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> None of those pics made me LOL, stick to the topic


sorry............

LUDA.


----------



## Groga (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 14, 2009)

IAm5toned said:


> just goes to show it aint over till the fat lady sings... or the ref blows the whistle
> 
> possibly the best epic FAIL i have ever seen
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jFWIzoxYQ4s&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jFWIzoxYQ4s&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


I saw that shit! Fucking awesome



88malice said:


> Ya wikid get this back on track, put up your pic , i mean put up some more pics from your library  lol


I'm workin on it 



LUDACRIS said:


> sorry............
> 
> LUDA.


It's ok, Wikid still loves you 

She just wants to see LOL pix


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## bislasul (Oct 14, 2009)

I was registered at your forum. I have printed the test message. Do not delete, please. kiss-ass

__________________
System for document scanning services Scan document service company Imaging document service companies


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 14, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


>


wtf is that?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 14, 2009)

[youtube]RwXn6bBx5KI[/youtube]


----------



## 88malice (Oct 14, 2009)

Probably a penis, of some type of animal... or maybe it's a babys arm...?


----------



## RichThaMan (Oct 14, 2009)

Id go with baby arm


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## 88malice (Oct 14, 2009)

Then would you still eat it?

wow wikid that last one would fuckin' hurt, i'm guessing he died due to ignorance? or clumsiness?


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 14, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> [youtube]RwXn6bBx5KI[/youtube]


wohhh jesus


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 14, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


>


Hahahahaha very gud!


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 14, 2009)

I have neighbours simlar to the baby guys.


----------



## irish farmer (Oct 14, 2009)

Hear is a funny one....................


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 14, 2009)

irish farmer said:


> Hear is a funny one....................


I don't..oooh, i think I get it now, is it a ring?

*it's too small for wikid to tell*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 14, 2009)

omg, this one still has me laughing




























At first I saw nothing wrong with this pic


----------



## 88malice (Oct 14, 2009)

I think im really liking the epic boobs :X i think she may need my assistance on containing those mammoth beasts (err breasts? )


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 14, 2009)

Okay, the baby vid made me laugh so hard I cried... not kewl.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 14, 2009)

^^^^^
This one is over the top.....makes me feel funny/weird/slightly uncomfortable


----------



## 88malice (Oct 14, 2009)

ROFL^ those are amazing, that dog with the panties on is awkward, i want to save it and use it, but i'd feel bad having that on my harddrive...


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 14, 2009)

88malice said:


> ROFL^ those are amazing, that dog with the panties on is awkward, i want to save it and use it, but i'd feel bad having that on my harddrive...




exactly.... Harmless pic until ur on the news channel in handcuffs and they are showing it in a very different light. 

DOG FREAK!!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 14, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> exactly.... Harmless pic until ur on the news channel in handcuffs and they are showing it in a very different light.
> 
> DOG FREAK!!!


You wanna know how much that shit cracked me up just now? Take a look at my new sig


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 14, 2009)

Ty.... I consider that high praise!! woof woof!!


----------



## DOPEYSstoned (Oct 14, 2009)

lol that kid in the shorts is fucking funny as shit


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 14, 2009)

this one is gr8... +rep


----------



## Pnuggle (Oct 14, 2009)

I love this thread. me and my girl look at it habitually


----------



## doctorD (Oct 14, 2009)

Hell yes I wana play. I love twister


----------



## Zorak (Oct 14, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jRzdqsVIQgA&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jRzdqsVIQgA&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube][youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Mjetd6yqZ8o&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Mjetd6yqZ8o&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## doctorD (Oct 14, 2009)

Wtf is this guy trying to say???
http://www.break.com/index/understanding-the-turbo-encabulator.html


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 14, 2009)

it was a chicken neck.


some of these MIGHT be funny if they weren't all 15 years OLD. 

i see pics that have been posted 10 times in this thread alone.


----------



## can.i.buz (Oct 14, 2009)

[/IMG]


----------



## can.i.buz (Oct 14, 2009)

][/IMG]


----------



## can.i.buz (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## can.i.buz (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## can.i.buz (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## can.i.buz (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## can.i.buz (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## Johnnyorganic (Oct 14, 2009)

Here's the funny pic...







but I really wanted share is *this* link:

http://media.mtvnservices.com/video/player.swf?uri=mgid:cms:mvideo:cmt.com:40319&group=music&type=normal&ref=http://us.mg201.mail.yahoo.com/dc/blank.html?bn=182.10&.intl=us&.lang=en-US&geo=US

This dude is on a cell phone *apparently* talking shit to some guy while several people are sitting minding their own business, but they can't help but hear what he says. He tells the guy on the phone where he is and describes what the *eavesdroppers* are wearing. LOL! *Seriously*. 

He hangs ups the phone and leaves in a hurry. Their reactions are *hilarious*.


----------



## Big P (Oct 14, 2009)

that was a funny vid



this one is a must see, wait till he takes off the vest



http://www.jokeroo.com/video/extreme/bulletproof-vest-gone-wrong.html
http://ebaumnation.com/2009/04/09/bullet-proof-vest-test-gone-wrong-1


----------



## Big P (Oct 14, 2009)

lol on top of that they shot him right in the heart area which can kill you even with a vest on just from the impact


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 14, 2009)

I once knew a Big P in the UK was that you, not like its a very common name right?


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Oct 14, 2009)

http://www.kontraband.com/videos/19961/EPIC-Highway-Bewbery/#show


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 14, 2009)

doesnt make me laugh but i needed to share this wit yall


----------



## cph (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## cph (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 14, 2009)

The dead fly art is kinda...weird.


----------



## happyface (Oct 14, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> The dead fly art is kinda...weird.


 agreed<////#


----------



## happyface (Oct 14, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> The dead fly art is kinda...weird.


 damn over 8,000 post dude thats RIU G-status


----------



## Oskilatah (Oct 14, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> The dead fly art is kinda...weird.


 
i thought they were alive ...for a second....hahahaha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 14, 2009)

Hahahaha that fly art was some funny shit!


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Oct 14, 2009)

Johnnyorganic said:


> http://media.mtvnservices.com/video/player.swf?uri=mgid:cms:mvideo:cmt.com:40319&group=music&type=normal&ref=http://us.mg201.mail.yahoo.com/dc/blank.html?bn=182.10&.intl=us&.lang=en-US&geo=US
> 
> This dude is on a cell phone *apparently* talking shit to some guy while several people are sitting minding their own business, but they can't help but hear what he says. He tells the guy on the phone where he is and describes what the *eavesdroppers* are wearing. LOL! *Seriously*.
> 
> He hangs ups the phone and leaves in a hurry. Their reactions are *hilarious*.


I got a white shirt on with the collar up, come on I'll take ya! Man that was hillarious.

I love they how all get up and leave once Tom departes the scene


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Oct 14, 2009)

Hank's Hooter said:


>


haha that fucking shit cracked me up.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 14, 2009)

I wish I could embed this, but no youtube links for it...

Craig Robinson Screen Saver


----------



## phreakygoat (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm sorry, I just feel compelled


----------



## PadawanBater (Oct 14, 2009)

Man there's some funny shit in this thread!


----------



## phreakygoat (Oct 14, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> [youtube]RwXn6bBx5KI[/youtube]


thanks for that by the way


----------



## DaGambler (Oct 15, 2009)

NOT Funny... admittedly... but INSANE. This one makes me realize that "Logic" is pretty twisted or fallible. I want someone to explain to me how this is even possible. I thot it was crap that the Ballerina is spinning in both directions... but the trick is in watching her feet / shadow ... focus on doing so and you can make her start spinning the OTHER way at a whim !!!

Its so hard to get it to switch directions some times. At first i thot it was crap... i guess it has something to do with interpreting it as a 3-Dimensional image. 

(EDIT: If ur having trouble getting her to switch directions ... Try Blinking Your Eyes Quickly (but randomly) until you see her start to spin the Other Way. Thank God, i finally figured out how to make her do that !! It was driving me crazy not being able to make her switch directions !! It can be very difficult to let go of a belief.)
.


----------



## Pnuggle (Oct 15, 2009)

damn dude, that took me a minute, but that shits cool. I didn't believe ya for a second! awesomeness


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2009)

dude its making my brain boil trying to make her go the other way...


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 15, 2009)

nazi gnomes


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 15, 2009)

i can do it with just with the legs, but if i bring the upper into view forget it


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 15, 2009)

I know I've seen this one in this thread before, but watching it just now made me giggle, so I figure i'll post it again







And I know i posted this one, but I gotta make sure everyone gets it

[youtube]69ujLvxLi0M[/youtube]
























Oh man, it took me a minute to realize wtf he's wearing, lol


----------



## doctorD (Oct 15, 2009)

worst part is that tamiya is a toy car company lol.

on a side note can anyone tell me what I did wrong with the pic? why is it not showing up


----------



## Louis541 (Oct 15, 2009)

doctorD said:


> worst part is that tamiya is a toy car company lol.
> 
> on a side note can anyone tell me what I did wrong with the pic? why is it not showing up


It's not showing up for me because it's a link to your hard drive. It's probably not showing upto you because it was in a temp folder and is now gone. Find it again and upload it to RIU.


----------



## Joe Camel (Oct 15, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eGXFKuky-ak&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eGXFKuky-ak&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 15, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> NOT Funny... admittedly... but INSANE. This one makes me realize that "Logic" is pretty twisted or fallible. I want someone to explain to me how this is even possible. I thot it was crap that the Ballerina is spinning in both directions... but the trick is in watching her feet / shadow ... focus on doing so and you can make her start spinning the OTHER way at a whim !!!
> 
> Its so hard to get it to switch directions some times. At first i thot it was crap... i guess it has something to do with interpreting it as a 3-Dimensional image.
> 
> ...


nice man, that shit tripped me out, but she did start spinning the other way


----------



## Joe Camel (Oct 15, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3239559]nice man, that shit tripped me out, but she did start spinning the other way[/QUOTE]

That Gif is Fake.


----------



## Louis541 (Oct 15, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3239559]nice man, that shit tripped me out, but she did start spinning the other way[/QUOTE]
It's fake. It changes directions randomly.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 15, 2009)

oh i see lol, who ever posted it thnks for making me feel like an idiot


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 15, 2009)

have her stand there in front of you swaying side to side never turning her back to you ..this thing is a trip


----------



## doniawon (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## Joe Camel (Oct 15, 2009)

doniawon said:


>



I dont get it??


----------



## DaGambler (Oct 15, 2009)

Louis541 said:


> It's fake. It changes directions randomly.


that's the power of belief. for a while i thot people were just fooling themselves into seeing her change directions.

then, when i saw it myself, i was sure that the picture itself must contain a random callout to switch directions. but, as FDD said, it's not fake. she is no more 'inclined' to spin in one direction than the other - the direction she is currently spinning is just what your brain has chosen, at this moment, to see.

blink your eyes quickly, but randomly, this will allow you to 're-interpret' the image, very shortly - she will switch directions for you. even knowing it can happen ... my mind feels like it is locked against allowing it to do so. the last time i did it took 60 seconds... you start to doubt it's even possible because of how hard it is to Not believe what you Believe you are seeing.

If ur still having a hell of a time ... just use your mouse wheel to quickly move the picture up and down (out of sight then back into sight) ... within a dozen times or so you will scroll up and see that she has magically changed directions. Take That, Mr. Brain !!
.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 15, 2009)

It has to do with finding out which side of your brain is dominant...the left or the right... or equal.

If you are very right brained, you will see it turn only one way, and cannot see it turning the opposite. Then it varies till you can only see it the opposite direction.


----------



## c5rftw (Oct 15, 2009)

So am i just a retard because i cant get it to spin or even appear to be spinning the other direction or am i just really stoned


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 15, 2009)

c5rftw said:


> So am i just a retard because i cant get it to spin or even appear to be spinning the other direction or am i just really stoned


 
works for me.

LUDA.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 15, 2009)

damn, making feel like and idiot twice, i love this place


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 15, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3240307]damn, making feel like and idiot twice, i love this place [/QUOTE]


just go back and look again and read what he says at the bottom with regards to blinking.
focus on the leg sticking out and then close your eyes for 2 seconds and look again.
it really does work.

LUDA.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 15, 2009)

lol wow, i kno its works, well i did before they said it was fake, then i came to find out that it was real,


follow the instruction from the OP who posted it, all you have to do is watch the shadow of her feet, cause it spins opposite of what your seeing.


----------



## Big P (Oct 15, 2009)

its much easier to scroll so that you can only see her foot. then its easy to switch back and forth


----------



## DaGambler (Oct 15, 2009)

c5rftw said:


> So am i just a retard because i cant get it to spin or even appear to be spinning the other direction or am i just really stoned


actually, its kind of the opposite... the greater degree of focus you have... the more difficult it is for her to start spinning the other way.

with enough focus you could stare at her all day and she would never change directions. with less focus, half-heartedly watching out of the corner of your eye, you may notice that she changes directions every couple of seconds !!
.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 15, 2009)

the blinking works.... just do a strobe set of blinks... not too fast.... it'll switch


----------



## communistcannabis (Oct 15, 2009)

ya and its twice as fun when you're baked...........
-cc


----------



## Boneman (Oct 15, 2009)

*WTF are you all talking about? She is standing still with one leg stuck out.*


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Oct 15, 2009)

The strawberry blonde is pretty hot!

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XWhUeAy35qc&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XWhUeAy35qc&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## doniawon (Oct 15, 2009)

Big P said:


> its much easier to scroll so that you can only see her foot. then its easy to switch back and forth


 that works very well .. trippy shit


----------



## happyface (Oct 15, 2009)

[youtube]1IoCGpP1FSM[/youtube]


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 15, 2009)

Joe Camel said:


> That Gif is Fake.





Louis541 said:


> It's fake. It changes directions randomly.





fdd2blk said:


> it's not "fake".





CrackerJax said:


> It has to do with finding out which side of your brain is dominant...the left or the right... or equal.
> 
> If you are very right brained, you will see it turn only one way, and cannot see it turning the opposite. Then it varies till you can only see it the opposite direction.



...so is it fake or rigged?

I stared at it for a minute and couldn't get it to switch...then when I finally got it to switch I couldn't get her to go back the other way! I almost convinced myself she hadn't been going the other way at all, but then she switched again...


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 15, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *WTF are you all talking about? She is standing still with one leg stuck out.*


Are you doing the time warp dance?


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Oct 15, 2009)

k-town said:


> hey irish got it. too me a couple trys the first time I tryed


 
haha that made me laugh. FAIL at life


----------



## bsmntdwllr (Oct 15, 2009)

Big P said:


> one man in short shorts.. can change the world.. you can fast forward a little to get the jist
> 
> 
> youtube - GA8z7f7a2Pk


i fucking loved that


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 15, 2009)

bsmntdwllr said:


> i fucking loved that


----------



## Joe Camel (Oct 15, 2009)

Every Kramer entrance

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XXSGV5wEv1o&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XXSGV5wEv1o&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 15, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2o8UgIgI8BU


----------



## happyface (Oct 15, 2009)

[youtube]2o8UgIgI8BU[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 15, 2009)

happyface said:


> [youtube]2o8UgIgI8BU[/youtube]


 
i am still struggling on how to post the vids instead of the links.
i think i am getting closer to working it out.
THANKS.

LUDA.


----------



## happyface (Oct 15, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> i am still struggling on how to post the vids instead of the links.
> i think i am getting closer to working it out.
> THANKS.
> 
> LUDA.


on youtube there is a code at the end of Eevery URL urs for example
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2o8UgIgI8BU
all you need is the code after the equal sign* 2o8UgIgI8BU*

so you take this code and put it where the X is [ youtube ] X [/youtube]
NO SPACES OR IT WILL NOT WORK i will do one with spaces so you can see.
[ youtube ] 2o8UgIgI8BU [/youtube]
so if i did this code with NO spaces the video would be posted.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 15, 2009)

happyface said:


> on youtube there is a code at the end of Eevery URL urs for example
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2o8UgIgI8BU
> all you need is the code after the equal sign* 2o8UgIgI8BU*
> 
> ...


[youtube]nR4PmvTZrn8[/youtube]


thanks very much 

LUDA.


----------



## DaGambler (Oct 16, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> thanks very much
> 
> LUDA.


 






I kid, i kid !! 
.


----------



## That 5hit (Oct 16, 2009)

Joe Camel said:


> [YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eGXFKuky-ak&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eGXFKuky-ak&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


funnest video ever
wish it was in english
but i do understand whats going on


----------



## Oskilatah (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## northeastern lights (Oct 16, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> ...so is it fake or rigged?
> 
> I stared at it for a minute and couldn't get it to switch...then when I finally got it to switch I couldn't get her to go back the other way! I almost convinced myself she hadn't been going the other way at all, but then she switched again...


 
Lol! Me too. I swear It was her left leg in the air then it was her right, WTF.


----------



## That 5hit (Oct 16, 2009)

[youtube]i-yhtXAzYwc[/youtube][youtube]vgWoaA5xYPE[/youtube]
[youtube]kVqEwpxAYLI[/youtube][youtube]Hc1WXBtum2o[/youtube]
[youtube]pCq3NFEB2bc[/youtube][youtube]YyDmAykJSgA[/youtube]


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 16, 2009)

http://www.kontraband.com/videos/19960/Salvia-Freakout/#show


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 16, 2009)

this aint funny but its cool as hell........................http://www.kontraband.com/videos/19963/EPIC-Wall-Dralion-WTF-Wickedness/#show


----------



## Big P (Oct 16, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> http://www.kontraband.com/videos/19960/Salvia-Freakout/#show


 

lol that shit was funny


I gave my brother in law some 30x in a bong, i warned him to take a tiny half hit, but he didnt listen



he flipped his lid and started screaming like a little gurl and jumped of the couch and began to try to flip over the couch and trying to hide under it so me and my boy kinda gently restrain him and tell him its ok everything will be ok but he lurches and hes a big guy he flips his glasses off and smashed his hand onto a plastic ashtrey full of cigs, the ashes go flying into his face and into his eyes lol

he starts screaming im blind!! im blind!!! lol i tell him it just ashes that he flip over the ashtray. he slowly starts realizing where he is and what happend. lol he went in the other room to lay down on the couch for like 30 min lol

i dont think he will ever do that again


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 16, 2009)

[youtube]Po5w0BQ7K5Q[/youtube]


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 16, 2009)

folks are a little diff. here in texas


----------



## Big P (Oct 16, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> folks are a little diff. here in texas


 

let me guess a grown man in texas would have blasted a hole in that old lady's head eh





.


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 16, 2009)

listen big p they are in houston as far as i can tell that is still texas


----------



## Big P (Oct 16, 2009)

oh my bad man, i thought you were saying that guy should have popped a cap in her  my bad


i think that lady may have been drunk?


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 16, 2009)

thats what my wife said once she fell into the bushes


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 16, 2009)

I took in a big stray pit bull that was flea and tick bitten... tons of ticks.... half starved. I had three other dogs at the time.... three weeks fixed that dog up, and one night I came home and there was blood everywhere and when i got to the door....my Chessie was laying there with tendons ripped open in her legs and huge cuts in her neck.

I took her inside, and I realized that pit attacker her the whole way as my Chessie tried to get to the back door.... in vain.

I made sure she was comfortable, called the emergency vet, taped and bandaged her for about an hour, till she was stable. I looked at my wife....didn't say a word.

Went outside and popped that Pit three times with a 45. 

When you pick up the gun..... conversation is over.


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 16, 2009)

i found a stray brindle pit bull pup took it home, it was too aggressive toward my dogs, it found its way to the pounds that same day


----------



## Big P (Oct 16, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I took in a big stray pit bull that was flea and tick bitten... tons of ticks.... half starved. I had three other dogs at the time.... three weeks fixed that dog up, and one night I came home and there was blood everywhere and when i got to the door....my Chessie was laying there with tendons ripped open in her legs and huge cuts in her neck.
> 
> I took her inside, and I realized that pit attacker her the whole way as my Chessie tried to get to the back door.... in vain.
> 
> ...


 

Did the pit make it?


j/k




did the chessie make it?




This is the dog I got hes a bullmastiff really good with kids. this pic is of his father tho I dont have actual pic of mine but they look alike.











*Temperament*

*The Bullmastiff is a devoted, alert guard dog, with a good-natured temperament. Docile unless provoked, he is fearless and protective, yet affectionate. Although unlikely to attack, it will catch an intruder, knock him down and hold him. At the same time, it is tolerant of children. Intelligent, even-tempered, calm and loyal. These dogs crave human leadership. The Bullmastiff is extremely powerful and needs a firm master, who is confident and consistent with the rules set upon the dog. They should be thoroughly obedience trained for safety, and should be taught not to pull on the leash. The dog must heel beside or behind the human. This is most important as not only do dogs have migration instincts and need to walk daily, but instinct tells a dog the pack leader goes first. Be sure to socialize extensively with both people and other dogs at an early age. They may be okay with other pets if raised with them from puppyhood. The Bullmastiff is a more dominant breed than the Mastiff. He tends to drool, slobber and snore. Puppies may seem uncoordinated. These dogs are very sensitive to the tone of your voice and need someone to speak with an air of assertiveness, but not harshly. It is not a difficult dog but does require a handler who can assert his authority. The Bullmastiff should never be banished to a kennel. **Meek or passive owners will find it hard to control this dog. It will appear willful, possibly aggressive with other dogs and reserved with strangers if owners do not take the time to socialize, and know how to properly communicate what is expected in a meaningful manner. *

*Height, Weight*

*Height: Dogs 25-27 inches (63-69cm) Bitches 24-26 inches (61-66cm)*
*Weight: Dogs 110-133 pounds (50-60kg) Bitches 100-120 pounds (45-54kg)*

*Origin*

*The Bullmastiff was **obtained by crossing 60% Mastiffs with 40% Bulldogs in the country of England. **Mastiff Bulldog types can be found in records as early back as 1795. In 1924 Bullmastiffs began to be judged. Three generations of breeding of Bullmastiffs was required for Bullmastiffs to be registered as purebreds.** The Bullmastiff was used as a gamekeeper's dog to track down, tackle and hold poachers. The dogs were fierce and threatening, but were trained not to bite the intruders. When the need for gamekeeper's dogs decreased, the dark brindle dogs so good for night camouflage gave way in popularity to the lighter fawn coloration. It has been prized as a hunting guard, as an aid in army and police work, and is used as a watchdog by the Diamond Society of South Africa. Today's Bullmastiff is a reliable family companion and guardian. It enjoys living with the family, with whom it comforts itself well.*


----------



## Big P (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 16, 2009)

Yes, the Chessie made it after two surgeries the next day. The Pit did NOT make it.


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## cph (Oct 16, 2009)

Them most popular guy in prison.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 16, 2009)

That's gotta be a Polish wedding.


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 16, 2009)

political agendas and autotune on one track?? 
[youtube]LnoD3NUux3M&feature=popular[/youtube]


----------



## cph (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't know... I've met a few girls here in OH that would do a keg stand at their reception. I think it's more of a redneck thing.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 16, 2009)

This is hilarious.... CNN and Wolf Blitzer fact check the FAKE NEWS!! 

Real news... fact checking fake news!!!  I've seen everything now!!!

[youtube]O7x-dzXVcOw[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 16, 2009)

Joe Camel said:


> Every Kramer entrance
> 
> [YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XXSGV5wEv1o&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XXSGV5wEv1o&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]



lol i watched the whole thing


----------



## happyface (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Oct 16, 2009)

not sure if i already posted it but here it is http://www.kontraband.com/videos/19961/EPIC-Highway-Bewbery/


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 16, 2009)

[youtube]bTr4GgcNvN0[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 16, 2009)

is that a real vid?

with the bitches in the car


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 16, 2009)

[youtube]HUCOXvsgzsg[/youtube]


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 16, 2009)

[youtube]dcuC8B1uhaY[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 16, 2009)

lol nice CJ, that one with the cops and the robbers was soo sunny


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 16, 2009)

it was like... wait for it... they had to be just holding their breath...


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 16, 2009)

[youtube]H4C3dqpUe7s[/youtube]


----------



## doniawon (Oct 16, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> [youtube]H4C3dqpUe7s[/youtube]


i think the song was funnier than the video..


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 16, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3245909]is that a real vid?

with the bitches in the car[/QUOTE]
idk i think so


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 16, 2009)

[youtube]Wvo-g_JvURI[/youtube]


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Oct 16, 2009)

and check this out.. 262 comments all written like a kitten.. funny? disturbing,? sad?
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2008/01/funny-pictures-cute-fierce-kitten.jpg&imgrefurl=http://icanhascheezburger.com/2008/01/16/funny-pictures-i-big-scary-monster-raaaar/&usg=__hrTwzSVFy5rPr_JfzAgyFfEQj8w=&h=396&w=496&sz=50&hl=en&start=7&tbnid=C_ywmfWF3VGSsM:&tbnh=104&tbnw=130&prev=/images?q=funny&gbv=2&hl=en&sa=G


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 16, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> it was like... wait for it... they had to be just holding their breath...


More like SHITTIN BRICKS, I know *I* would be. 



















I didn't lol at this one until I saw the guy




































oh man, seeing the donkey in the air still makes me giggle










This thing should be longer damn it, I want to see the consequences of his stupidity.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 16, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> and check this out.. 262 comments all written like a kitten.. funny? disturbing,? sad?
> http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2008/01/funny-pictures-cute-fierce-kitten.jpg&imgrefurl=http://icanhascheezburger.com/2008/01/16/funny-pictures-i-big-scary-monster-raaaar/&usg=__hrTwzSVFy5rPr_JfzAgyFfEQj8w=&h=396&w=496&sz=50&hl=en&start=7&tbnid=C_ywmfWF3VGSsM:&tbnh=104&tbnw=130&prev=/images?q=funny&gbv=2&hl=en&sa=G



OMG, do all those people seriously sit there and write they're comments like LOL cats? Jesus, that would get old FAST.

Personally I've never really understood why LOL cats talk like they're retarded. I mean...cats are fucking SMART. But it still amuses me.


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 16, 2009)

too sweet, going into diabetic coma.....


----------



## Peasy (Oct 16, 2009)

[youtube]0so5er4X3dc[/youtube]

squirrel is drunk after eating fermented pumpkins...


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 16, 2009)

[youtube]mdNqUW5wwTE[/youtube]


----------



## happyface (Oct 16, 2009)

there is a similar map already that is funnier but this is good


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## doctorD (Oct 16, 2009)

the title says it all "Dont flash and drive". this is a great vid. sorry i dont understand how to embed it but here is the link
http://www.break.com/index/dont-flash-and-drive.html


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## DaGambler (Oct 17, 2009)

U Kat People R F'N Crazee !!!  

Guess i'm just a dog person. But i do love the wild cats.
.


----------



## happyface (Oct 17, 2009)

i love family guy this is so true to.

[youtube]fDAhauhtwV8[/youtube]


----------



## happyface (Oct 17, 2009)

huh?is this real or photoshop






































​


----------



## Sittin On A Cloud (Oct 17, 2009)

Fuckin hilarious


----------



## doniawon (Oct 17, 2009)

gonna feast on rat??


----------



## DaGambler (Oct 17, 2009)

QUERY: The difference between LUDACRIS and 'LUDACRIBS' ?!?!
.


----------



## Keenly (Oct 17, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> QUERY: The difference between LUDACRIS and 'LUDACRIBS' ?!?!
> .



one is a dude


the other is some douche trying to slander said dude






they have no life so they come ruin our thread with this bullshit


GTFO rollitup


----------



## Keenly (Oct 17, 2009)

you fail at life


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 17, 2009)

He just wants attention....  How sad is that?


----------



## Keenly (Oct 17, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> He just wants attention....  How sad is that?




sad as in =(

or sad as in just fucking stupid




i see a little boy who didnt have school today and his mommy isnt home so he came to rollitup to be a douche


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 17, 2009)

lets ignore dude till he bgets bootted so our thread dont get shut down


----------



## happyface (Oct 17, 2009)

this one has already been posted but its a great


----------



## josh b (Oct 17, 2009)

Tryingtomastrkush said:


> LOL!.......that shit is funny and so utterly offensive at the same time


 
i just toked ripped a bong then opened this thread roflllll thats actually funny as fuck


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 17, 2009)

bear spider , the best emage i've ever captured , the only way to make it stranger is to allow it to fly


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 17, 2009)

shit i just woke up!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LUDA.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## anhedonia (Oct 17, 2009)

Great thread. Hella funny.


----------



## happyface (Oct 17, 2009)

[youtube]plWnm7UpsXk[/youtube]

funny ass cat


----------



## doctorD (Oct 17, 2009)

great now i have to clean the pepsi i spit all over my computer thanks to the dramatic cat.


----------



## cph (Oct 17, 2009)

I sure it's an old one, but I laughed!!


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 17, 2009)

na thats a new one.. lol suprisingly


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 17, 2009)

same picture four diff takes i think they all work though


----------



## cph (Oct 17, 2009)

They do all work well.


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 17, 2009)

lol fuck death.. and religion we cant prove either is true... + rep though


----------



## cph (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Keenly (Oct 17, 2009)

CPH take that down, some people might have epilepsy man


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 17, 2009)

Keenly said:


> CPH take that down, some people might have epilepsy man


 
shit that fucked me up .

fuck i just looked again and got a massive headache.

LUDA.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 17, 2009)

A few "best of craigslist" I just found...

Bong Operations Engineer

Keep Cock Teasing


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 18, 2009)

Ur a small boy who should be home with ur mother......


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 18, 2009)

No, but U are..... go change ur diaper.


----------



## anhedonia (Oct 18, 2009)

Damn crackerjax, sleep much?


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 18, 2009)

U make urself look like a 5 year old....


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 18, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> Damn crackerjax, sleep much?


I sleep in between posts..... it's a discipline picked up in a Tibetan chat room.


----------



## c5rftw (Oct 18, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> This is hilarious.... CNN and Wolf Blitzer fact check the FAKE NEWS!!
> 
> Real news... fact checking fake news!!!  I've seen everything now!!!
> 
> [youtube]O7x-dzXVcOw[/youtube]



I love how they feel the need to tell you, umm no obama is still awesome. just a super super nice guy that is just really cool. How could he possibly make a mistake?


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 18, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> Do you practice meditation?


Yes I do....  



IUDACRIS said:


> 420 & ludacris.
> ludacris said hed make 420 grow big lol. that 420 is on the wrong site, bum chaser say no more.


Ur a bit thick in the head aren't you.... U've only succeeded in trashing urself. Everyone is now onto you.... you can never come back here again without being considered a small child. 

Ludacris' reputation GROWS with each of ur slanders... like I said... ur a bit thick.


----------



## doctorD (Oct 18, 2009)

oh great here we go again. PLEASE STOP THE CHILDISH SHIT. WE DONT WANT IT HERE.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 18, 2009)

He's just a troll..... a slow witted troll.

He misses his boyfriend....


----------



## Squarebagel (Oct 18, 2009)

Dispute Between Neighbors - 

A city councilman in Utah , Mark Easton, had a beautiful view of the east mountains, until a new neighbor purchased the lot below his house and built a new home. 


The new home was 18 inches higher than the ordinances would allow, so Mark Easton, mad about his lost view, went to the city to make sure they enforced the lower roof line ordinance.
The new neighbor had to drop the roof line, at great expense.

Recently, Mark Easton called the city, and informed them that his new neighbor had installed some vents on the side of his home...

Mark didn't like the look of these vents and asked the city to investigate.

When they went to Mark's home to see what the vents looked like, this is what they found...


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 18, 2009)

this may be the best thread on RIU. ive been lookin at this for 2days and im still laughing.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## Boneman (Oct 18, 2009)

*Now this is weird but the chick is looking pretty damn hot *


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 18, 2009)

Notice the claw marks!!!
Thanks for all the good humor.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 18, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *Now this is weird but the chick is looking pretty damn hot *


I guess he's the 17th green! Think he went home with the hottie? Not!!!




curious old fart said:


> Notice the claw marks!!!
> Thanks for all the good humor.



Very funny stuff!!


----------



## happyface (Oct 18, 2009)

Stare intently at the black dot in the centre of this image and watch the grey shadow disappear...



This is a static image. It was your own eyes that did that!​ 


OK, this time you need to cover your right eye and stare at the black circle. The move closer to the screen and see the cross disapear. Move back again and the cross will reappear...​


 




Stare at this image long enough and you'll start to see it move before your very eyes...



Starting to feel a little sick yet?​

Just in case you aren't feeling ill enough already, check this one out. To enhance the effect scroll up and down...


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 18, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fUm-npP3yg

Dumb and dumber


----------



## happyface (Oct 18, 2009)

[youtube]4fUm-npP3yg[/youtube]


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 18, 2009)

thanks
beyond my capabilities
cof


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 18, 2009)

Now, every time you eat spaghetti... you're gonna think of this guy!


----------



## can.i.buz (Oct 18, 2009)

happyface said:


> [youtube]4fUm-npP3yg[/youtube]


YouTube is my friend!


----------



## anymouse (Oct 18, 2009)

I nearly shit myself when I saw Don Quixote in the last panel.


----------



## Joe Camel (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## Joe Camel (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## Joe Camel (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## Joe Camel (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## Joe Camel (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 18, 2009)

Joe Camel said:


>


 
exellent video.

LUDA.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 18, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIgIWL-qElM


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2009)

shocker


----------



## MediMaryUser (Oct 19, 2009)

ewwwww that shocker is gross sorry this is a video but its to funny not to post http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZQsA7G0hvQ&feature=related


----------



## Pnuggle (Oct 19, 2009)

here is the video from that link:

[youtube]JZQsA7G0hvQ[/youtube]


----------



## Pnuggle (Oct 19, 2009)

that drunk guy stuck on the floor is priceless


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 19, 2009)

Let's hope he didn't drive to the store.....


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Joe Camel (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 19, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezmMO3pn3dk

[youtube]ezmMO3pn3dk[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 19, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9aXnLflOb1E

[youtube]9aXnLflOb1E[/youtube]


----------



## happyface (Oct 19, 2009)

[youtube]oQp7Id8iRA4[/youtube]


----------



## happyface (Oct 19, 2009)

dont kno what it is but this one wont post but here is the link 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Bc0mG5omTo


----------



## Louis541 (Oct 19, 2009)

MediMaryUser said:


> ewwwww that shocker is gross sorry this is a video but its to funny not to post http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZQsA7G0hvQ&feature=related


WTF? Did that guy even need more beer?


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Big P (Oct 19, 2009)

happyface said:


> dont kno what it is but this one wont post but here is the link
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Bc0mG5omTo


that was great

summed up like every action show or movie ever


----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## cph (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## cph (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 19, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXaxE42OTA4

[youtube]ZXaxE42OTA4[/youtube]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXaxE42OTA4



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ceoMlK89qU

[youtube]-ceoMlK89qU[/youtube]


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## RichThaMan (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## RichThaMan (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## RichThaMan (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Oct 20, 2009)

big p said:


> pnuggle on crack



ahhh !


----------



## hom36rown (Oct 20, 2009)

MexicanWarlord420 said:


>


I've seen this guy at venice beach before.


----------



## DaGambler (Oct 20, 2009)

*BIGGEST NEWS SINCE CALLY FIRST ANNOUNCED MEDICAL MARIJUANA LAWS ... *
*MARIJUANA LEGAL FROM A FEDERAL STANDPOINT !!!*

*Obama Administration Announces New Policy: Will Stop Arresting Medical Marijuana Patients and Providers in Compliance with Their State&#8217;s Medical Marijuana Law, Even if it Conflicts with Federal Law*

_DPA Statement: New Guidelines Are Clear Mandate, Rogue District Attorneys Need to Stop Harassing and Going after Patients and Dispensaries_

*For Immediate Release: Monday, October 19, 2009. **Contact: Tony Newman 646-335-5384 or Ethan Nadelmann 646-335-2240*

The Obama Administration is releasing new guidelines today directing federal drug agents not to arrest or harass medical marijuana patients and their sanctioned suppliers in states that have approved the medicine, as long as they are following their state&#8217;s medical marijuana law. The new guidelines will impact thirteen states that currently allow marijuana for medical purposes. The states that allow some use of marijuana for medical purposes are: Alaska, California, Colorado, Hawaii, Maine, Michigan, Montana, Nevada, New Mexico, Oregon, Rhode Island, Vermont and Washington.
The guidelines are consistent with previous comments made by Attorney General Eric Holder back in March, and campaign pledges made by President Obama in 2008. 
Ethan Nadelmann, executive director of the Drug Policy Alliance issued the following statement:
&#8220;It's great to see the Obama administration making good on the promises that candidate Obama made last year. These new guidelines effectively open the door to sensible collaboration between state governments and medical marijuana providers in ensuring that patients have safe and reliable access to their medicine.
&#8220;What remains unclear is how the Justice Department will respond to rogue state attorneys, such as San Diego's Bonnie Dumanis, who persist in undermining state medical marijuana laws in their local jurisdictions.
&#8220;Now is the right time for the Obama administration to move forward with federal legislation to end the irrational prohibition of medical marijuana under federal law.&#8221;


*PREPARE FOR THE AVALANCHE IN THE NEXT 12-24 MONTHS OF STATES THAT WILL ADOPT MEDICAL MARIJUANA LAWS - TO JUMP ON THE TAXATION BANDWAGON. SO LONG MEXICAN MARIJUANA DRUG CARTELS ... HELLO ALLEVIATION OF CHRONIC PAIN !!*
*.*


----------



## N0iZ (Oct 20, 2009)

First time I saw this I pissed myself laughing
[youtube]UFe5FNwRQ8Q[/youtube]


----------



## Dylan360 (Oct 20, 2009)

N0iZ said:


> First time I saw this I pissed myself laughing
> [youtube]UFe5FNwRQ8Q[/youtube]


 

LOL!!!! i think you may have found the best one thats funny shit man


----------



## cph (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 20, 2009)

no one wants to make eye contact with the angry cock


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2009)

looks like she's puckering up tho...


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 20, 2009)

dam thats fucked up. hahah


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 20, 2009)

Maybe the cakes have something more in common.


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 20, 2009)

it may have originally sat in the middle of the pony cake


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 20, 2009)

I don't think the grandma and the child are looking at the horse the same way.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2009)

more alarming is the horse cake is obv for the little girl but on the left looks like a young boy ?!?!!?!?


----------



## cph (Oct 20, 2009)

And yet as a society we don't know why our kids want to have sex in elementary school.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 20, 2009)

Makes me think I should always keep a Twinkie in my pocket when I go to Bday parties.....


----------



## dfhrace (Oct 20, 2009)

this is from a web comic called Cyanide & Happiness some of you may have heard of it but i like this one....


----------



## Leothwyn (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## Leothwyn (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## Johnnyorganic (Oct 20, 2009)

Leothwyn said:


>


Arrrgh!

Is that Nicholas Cage? LOL!


----------



## Boodacious (Oct 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3sX30NubTs


----------



## Pnuggle (Oct 20, 2009)

Pnuggle on crack haha, thanks for the honorable mention big P


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## happyface (Oct 20, 2009)

Boodacious said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3sX30NubTs


 

lil help bro

[youtube]f3sX30NubTs[/youtube]


----------



## Joe Camel (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## Joe Camel (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## Big P (Oct 20, 2009)

haha good ones


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## Leothwyn (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## Big P (Oct 20, 2009)

http://imageshack.us/








































































































































__





















































_




_


----------



## That 5hit (Oct 20, 2009)

if this is true i need to see more of this kid

funny asshole






someone plays to much


----------



## Leothwyn (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## Louis541 (Oct 20, 2009)

dgk4life said:


>



Wow dude. That cripple-flip was fucking AWESOME! +rep


----------



## DaGambler (Oct 21, 2009)

ya, i know i'm an arsehole... but i'm pretty sure "brian" is kinda gay - so this gives me a warm fuzzy feeling 

[youtube]YP0bc89C6Cw[/youtube]












.


----------



## That 5hit (Oct 21, 2009)

that shit was funny
the mic cord gat tangled up
"gess brian.. i dont know what to say" classic
[youtube]L0PQIbr0vv4[/youtube]


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey, it's the baby!!! 

That reminds me.... I need to give Luda some rep points!! Thanks for reminding me!!


----------



## Leothwyn (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## Joe Camel (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## Joe Camel (Oct 21, 2009)

Sooo fake its hilarious check it out



[YOUTUBE]<object width="384" height="313"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QfZItov1BUo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QfZItov1BUo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="384" height="313" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 21, 2009)

i think i squeezed out a rose bud on that one


----------



## Keenly (Oct 21, 2009)

http://www.break.com/index/breakdancing-cat-flip-accident.html


it could be fake but after watching a few times... the lighting is too good for it to be fake


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## PadawanBater (Oct 21, 2009)

lmfao, how you gonna get swallowed by a goddamn hippo!!!! That's a new one!


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 21, 2009)

PadawanBater said:


> lmfao, how you gonna get swallowed by a goddamn hippo!!!! That's a new one!



 everyone applauds...


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 21, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Hey, it's the baby!!!
> 
> That reminds me.... I need to give Luda some rep points!! Thanks for reminding me!!


W.T.F ?????????.
what have i done now ?????.

LUDA.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh, I see...no that was for ur best buddy the troll...whose posts were already deleted.... you saw my post only... 

No, ur getting some rep from me.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 21, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Oh, I see...no that was for ur best buddy the troll...whose posts were already deleted.... you saw my post only...
> 
> No, ur getting some rep from me.


thanks very much cj.
i just clicked what you meant.
(the troll just comes and goes when i am not on)
he gave me some good repps though 

CHRIS.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 21, 2009)

Every time he shows up, we should all say we're repping you because of the troll.... 

Spank the monkey so to speak.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 21, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Every time he shows up, we should all say we're repping you because of the troll....
> 
> Spank the monkey so to speak.


nice.

LUDACRIS.


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 21, 2009)

i'm all for it that little pric has left all kinds of nasty messages on my rep


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 21, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> i'm all for it that little pric has left all kinds of nasty messages on my rep


sorry rob he is doing it to everyone.
i get 3 or 4 per day for the last 6 weeks or so.

CHRIS.


----------



## happyface (Oct 21, 2009)

ya man why the fuck are people HATING on this luda dude .NEVER HAD A PROBLEM WITH THIS DUDE.im also subscribed to the FUCK thread and someone started up over there.its a public fourm and unless he is getting kicked off he has every right to be here.so what you are doing right now sirs is tHe definition of a HATER. were supposed to help eachother out but some people wanna make it hard.and make people feel unwelcomed.PPPSSSSSHHHHHH


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 21, 2009)

loyal till the end


----------



## can.i.buz (Oct 21, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> sorry rob he is doing it to everyone.
> i get 3 or 4 per day for the last 6 weeks or so.
> 
> CHRIS.


me too and he's mean...


----------



## Joe Camel (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Oct 21, 2009)

japan b4 and after atomic bombc


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Oct 21, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> tokyo b4 and after atomic bombc


Tokyo? Tokyo was not attacked with atomic weapons.


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 21, 2009)

sorry i meant japan... i forget if it was nagasaki or hiroshima.. my bad


----------



## cph (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## oldgoalie (Oct 21, 2009)

not sure how to do this, so i just hit the reply option.


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 21, 2009)

ITS ONE HELL OF A DRUG


----------



## cph (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## cph (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## Johnnyorganic (Oct 21, 2009)

cph said:


>


Leslie Cochran. LOL!

He ran for mayor of Austin.


----------



## cph (Oct 21, 2009)

I sure hope he didn't win.... He doesn't appear to be the sanest person...


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 21, 2009)

cph said:


> I sure hope he didn't win.... He doesn't appear to be the sanest person...


Apparently you've never been to Austin! LOL

I had a beer with that dude about seven years ago. We were on 6th street for my buddy's 21st... I don't remember much else.


----------



## cph (Oct 21, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> Apparently you've never been to Austin! LOL
> 
> I had a beer with that dude about seven years ago. We were on 6th street for my buddy's 21st... I don't remember much else.


Nope. Never been to Texas. Did he dress a little better?


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Oct 21, 2009)

cph said:


> I sure hope he didn't win.... He doesn't appear to be the sanest person...


He got 8% of the vote in 2000.

He was a truck driver. Then he went nuts.







I remember the first time I saw him. 1996. This crazy-looking fucker wearing a thong on a three-wheeled cycle entertaining passers-by with a monkey puppet.

Here he is smoking up at Marleyfest in 2008.

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/T4uFT-pEepE&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/T4uFT-pEepE&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Oct 21, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> Apparently you've never been to Austin! LOL
> 
> I had a beer with that dude about seven years ago. We were on 6th street for my buddy's 21st... I don't remember much else.


I worked at *Ocean's 11* and he would come in all the time. Kind of a dick when he gets hammered. We finally banned him.


----------



## oldgoalie (Oct 21, 2009)

some funnies


----------



## cph (Oct 21, 2009)

He just need a little help!


----------



## oldgoalie (Oct 21, 2009)

who's the girl?


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Oct 21, 2009)

With no posts, your rep is *neutral*, dumbass.
*
Silly trolls. 

*


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## IAm5toned (Oct 21, 2009)

i thought it was funny 

damn luda... ur famous. i get rep for you


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## caddyluck (Oct 21, 2009)

haha Lowes, spot on


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## That 5hit (Oct 21, 2009)

lol
listen to what he says at the end
[youtube]wR0h_lZEIN0[/youtube][youtube]GJ1-vizulS4[/youtube]


----------



## ANC (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## Leothwyn (Oct 22, 2009)

[youtube]EhsAVqywraE[/youtube]


----------



## Leothwyn (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## happyface (Oct 22, 2009)

HAHAHAAHHAHAAHAHAHA


----------



## happyface (Oct 22, 2009)

*




*

*<H1><H1> *

</H1>










</H1>**
**
**
**
**
*




*


----------



## jats (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## Secret Jardin (Oct 23, 2009)

jats said:


>


HA HA lol +rep!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Oct 23, 2009)

i took it in college.... really no hot chicks 2 outta 15 in class. slept wit one and she did not take class work home..ya know.ps good to see u back wikid


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 23, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> i took it in college.... really no hot chicks 2 outta 15 in class. slept wit one and she did not take class work home..ya know.ps good to see u back wikid


Awww, have i really been gone that much lately? 









This is HORRIBLE 








"...and in agony he bashed her on the head with the pan." More like he bashed her over the head to get her to let go. And th injuries listed at the end...doesn't that sound like he beat her ass afterwards? 

























"I knew when I saw the rolling pin that something bad was going to go down." LMFAO, omg, that's...great.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 23, 2009)

I know I've seen this one before, but it just cracked me up again, so I have to repost it


----------



## Vinvin (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 23, 2009)

funny condom commercial
[youtube]eC3YtHAL86w[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 23, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> get it on + rep


 thanks rob. my wife showed me that one.


----------



## 88malice (Oct 23, 2009)

Wikid I believe that yoga one is my personal favorite


----------



## Leothwyn (Oct 23, 2009)

Here's some more yoga:


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 23, 2009)

lol


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 23, 2009)

I gotta say... that comic strip has grown on me.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## doctorD (Oct 23, 2009)

look out for the evil weed
http://www.break.com/movie-trailers/evil-weed-trailer.html


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Double0verhead (Oct 23, 2009)

doctorD said:


> look out for the evil weed
> http://www.break.com/movie-trailers/evil-weed-trailer.html


what an odd idea for a movie haha


----------



## Leothwyn (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## cph (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## don2009 (Oct 23, 2009)

Pnuggle said:


>


Thats funny as hell


----------



## cph (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 23, 2009)

cph said:


>


Shawshank meets Slumdog Millionaire......


----------



## guitarzan420 (Oct 23, 2009)

One of my favorites


----------



## cph (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## cph (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## cph (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## cph (Oct 23, 2009)

These are great!!


----------



## cph (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 23, 2009)

lol,...


----------



## cph (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 24, 2009)

lol, ...


----------



## Leothwyn (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 24, 2009)

Leothwyn said:


>



is that what they mean when they say a guy is a flaming fairy??


----------



## northeastern lights (Oct 24, 2009)

Maybe someone can post these so you don't have to click on them, I still can't figure it out


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 24, 2009)

northeastern lights said:


> Maybe someone can post these so you don't have to click on them, I still can't figure it out



sure makes it a lot nicer the way you do it.   

it SUCKS when i have to wait 5 mins for all these HUGE FUCKING pics to load. then 75% of them have already been posted 200 times. i think i'll just unsubscribe.


----------



## northeastern lights (Oct 24, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> sure makes it a lot nicer the way you do it.
> 
> it SUCKS when i have to wait 5 mins for all these HUGE FUCKING pics to load. then 75% of them have already been posted 200 times. i think i'll just unsubscribe.


 
This one had me rolling...


----------



## Leothwyn (Oct 24, 2009)

With the advanced reply, you can just drag images into the box.
(edit: sorry fdd)


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 24, 2009)

now the same shit has been posted 3 TIMES IN A ROW. FUCKING LAME. 

and just so you all know, NONE of this shit is funny.


----------



## northeastern lights (Oct 24, 2009)

Made this one myself, The anatomy of a Male Marijuana plant.


----------



## StarScream (Oct 24, 2009)

*Bitch I said... NO MO SLAVERY!*


----------



## StarScream (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## Leothwyn (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## StarScream (Oct 24, 2009)

just wrong


----------



## StarScream (Oct 24, 2009)

this is wrong too.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 24, 2009)

this is the best thread i have seen and its extremelly funny for those with a G.S.O.H.

keep it going please.

LUDA.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## StarScream (Oct 25, 2009)

pic from the upcoming reality show _who wants to fuck a christmas tree?_


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 25, 2009)

[youtube]8cyAqEjZ2as[/youtube]

[youtube]_79fnYlU7F0[/youtube]


----------



## northeastern lights (Oct 25, 2009)

That Nemo one was really funny.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## ANC (Oct 25, 2009)

Lol @ the kitteh.
Go go gadget legs!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pnuggle (Oct 25, 2009)

that little bonzai looking house and garden looks amazing


----------



## northeastern lights (Oct 25, 2009)

These guys are pretty funny


----------



## DC2+2 (Oct 25, 2009)

Funny stuff!!!


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Oct 25, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> and just so you all know, NONE of this shit is funny.


Do you mean these? 

And please dont complain about how people post pics but then contribute.


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 25, 2009)

lol now thats funny ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Joe Camel (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## StarScream (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## cph (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 25, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> Do you mean these?
> 
> And please dont complain about how people post pics but then contribute.


can't beat 'em, join 'em. 

please stop telling me what to do. 

none of my pics are repeats. i post no more than 3 or 4 per post. half of my pics were sarcasm directed towards prior posts. why you on my nuts again?

i'm on high speed and it takes 5 mins for a page to load, sorry if i got bitchy.


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Oct 25, 2009)

lol cute enough to kick


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 25, 2009)

[youtube]aMS0O3kknvk[/youtube]


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 25, 2009)

I think it's making a dookey.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## jfgordon1 (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Leothwyn (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## ThatGuy113 (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## ThatGuy113 (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 25, 2009)

_*stare at the pic below hard enough & long enough you will see a giraffe.
*_


----------



## c5rftw (Oct 25, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> [youtube]aMS0O3kknvk[/youtube]



is she barking?


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 25, 2009)

that grape lady one has cracked me up for years with the inhuman bloodhound noises lol.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 25, 2009)

i could watch grape lady alllllllll day. lol


----------



## doctorD (Oct 25, 2009)

it didnt look good so I passed over it but you made me take a look and your right its damn funny. thanks.


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 25, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i could watch grape lady alllllllll day. lol


 it was a good post. from the cheating at the end, to the bad karma makin her fall from cheating.to the agony, ending w the genuine concern w/ minimal laughing from the stiff reporters. its got it all.


----------



## stupid (Oct 25, 2009)

this is funny as hell

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BrLEuzVCVQ


----------



## Leothwyn (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## happyface (Oct 25, 2009)

[youtube]2BrLEuzVCVQ[/youtube]

lil help


----------



## 88malice (Oct 25, 2009)

god that horse fucked him up, I was like doesn't that dude know that he'll get the shit kicked outta him walkin up to a horse like that?! then i realized he knows NOW.


----------



## DaGambler (Oct 26, 2009)

shoot... he got lucky. i got kick-tossed straight through the air about 6 feet one time before hitting a barbed wire fence. if not for the fence, i'm sure i woulda flown a few feet further. And i -did not- smack that horse on the ass  what a dumb ass 
.


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 26, 2009)

has santana had a stroke


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## Louis541 (Oct 26, 2009)

Haha! I saw that grape thing on family guy. They did the whole skit verbatim.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 26, 2009)

stopped what i was doing to come back to see grape lady again , i have tears in my eyes, too funny.. is that what scooby doo would sound like if he were run over


----------



## northeastern lights (Oct 26, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> stopped what i was doing to come back to see grape lady again , i have tears in my eyes, too funny.. is that what scooby doo would sound like if he were run over


 

Sooooo funny. 

"Ooo Oooo Ooo stop, I can't breath"





Yeah I can't breath either from laughing so much.


----------



## RichThaMan (Oct 26, 2009)

[youtube]nda_OSWeyn8[/youtube]


----------



## RichThaMan (Oct 26, 2009)

[youtube]CMNry4PE93Y[/youtube]


----------



## RichThaMan (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## RichThaMan (Oct 26, 2009)

someone please tell me what is in this pic???


----------



## RichThaMan (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## RichThaMan (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Oct 26, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcIcDZCNVG0&feature=player_embedded


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Oct 26, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcIcDZCNVG0&feature=player_embedded


Here ya go, a little help.

And thats a series on showtime called BULLSHIT. One of my favorites

[youtube]QcIcDZCNVG0[/youtube]


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## floridasucks (Oct 26, 2009)

wtf to the last pic...


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 26, 2009)

but ya got to laugh at the stupidity of cutting off your own nip


----------



## Big P (Oct 26, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> wtf to the last pic...


 

its a male titty that has lost its owner


----------



## northeastern lights (Oct 26, 2009)

Big P said:


> its a male titty that has lost its owner


 
maybe it's a spare


----------



## doniawon (Oct 26, 2009)

bubblegum like in mallrats..


----------



## JimmyPot (Oct 26, 2009)

Planet of the apes doll


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 26, 2009)

Letting a renter know about your grow (seriously... click that link!!! LOL!!!)


----------



## IAm5toned (Oct 27, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CFxD4KXwMZo&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CFxD4KXwMZo&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## doniawon (Oct 27, 2009)

*




*


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 27, 2009)

dgk4life said:


>







there is soooooooo much going on in this pic.

what is with the two dudes slow dancing together and their buddy trying to cut in? 

and the look on the chicks face is priceless.

we haven't even gotten to sweaty dude yet.


----------



## Leothwyn (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 27, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> there is soooooooo much going on in this pic.
> 
> *what is with the two dudes slow dancing together and their buddy trying to cut in? *
> 
> ...


LOL, I'm glad I'm not the only one looking at that shit and wondering...


----------



## northeastern lights (Oct 27, 2009)

Thought this one was hilarious


----------



## Big P (Oct 27, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


>


 

damn fdd those titties look local


----------



## doniawon (Oct 27, 2009)

this is my bf .. .julio.. he grows really big "branches"


----------



## SocataSmoker (Oct 27, 2009)

dgk4life said:


>


Clearly this man is driving a bus with no A/C.... see the chair he's sitting on between his legs?


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 27, 2009)

why is busta rhymes so sweaty?


----------



## N0iZ (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## N0iZ (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## anhedonia (Oct 27, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> Letting a renter know about your grow (seriously... click that link!!! LOL!!!)


 
I went to that link. Why did you think that was funny? You must have an odd sense of humor.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 27, 2009)

SocataSmoker said:


> Clearly this man is driving a bus with no A/C.... see the chair he's sitting on between his legs?



wtf?  he is on a chair.

told ya that pic had a lot going on.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Oct 27, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> wtf?  he is on a chair.
> 
> told ya that pic had a lot going on.


haha wow, that has to be one of the funniest pics in this thread...


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 27, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZPnY9DzNLM

[youtube]nZPnY9DzNLM[/youtube]


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6_eaSUrmyE

[youtube]X6_eaSUrmyE[/youtube]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOqOOYCrez0

[youtube]AOqOOYCrez0[/youtube]


----------



## guitarzan420 (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## guitarzan420 (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## That 5hit (Oct 27, 2009)

best hitler ever





cold blooded


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 27, 2009)

jfgordon1 said:


> haha wow, that has to be one of the funniest pics in this thread...





fdd2blk said:


> wtf?  he is on a chair.
> 
> told ya that pic had a lot going on.


 then maybe u should give the op some rep..... jus sayin lolllllllllll


----------



## Big P (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 28, 2009)

I swear, Obama is a whiney baby..... all he does is point fingers and cry how it's not him.... it's the other guy.

Butch up man.... start to act like a President.


----------



## Big P (Oct 28, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I swear, Obama is a whiney baby..... all he does is point fingers and cry how it's not him.... it's the other guy.
> 
> Butch up man.... start to act like a President.


 
*in&#8901;teg&#8901;ri&#8901;ty*&#8194;&#8194;/&#618;n&#712;t&#603;g




r&#618;




ti/  Show Spelled Pronunciation [in-*teg*-ri-tee]  Show IPA 

Use *integrity* in a Sentence 
See web results for *integrity* 
See images of *integrity*

*&#8211;noun *1.adherence to moral and ethical principles; soundness of moral character; honesty.
2.the state of being whole, entire, or undiminished: _to preserve the integrity of the empire. _
3.a sound, unimpaired, or perfect condition: _the integrity of a ship's hull. _






............ .Integrety






............ ..I haz it










Woah I tink I just ranz over your footure


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## airman (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 28, 2009)

The B-Team


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 28, 2009)

Oops! My bad, I didn't realize the image was so damn big there


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 29, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> [youtube]aMS0O3kknvk[/youtube]


just can't watch this enough.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 29, 2009)

Heh... yah...pain is funny stuff! By the angle of her massive fall, I'd say she crushed her rotator cup... ouch!!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Oct 29, 2009)

great stuff


----------



## anhedonia (Oct 29, 2009)

It sounds like she got the wind knocked out of her.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 29, 2009)

heh.... no all that moaning and owowowowowowowowowowow takes breath...


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 29, 2009)

i don't even have to watch any more , i just think about it and break into LOL...and i hope she wasent hurt too bad


----------



## anhedonia (Oct 29, 2009)

How do I post large pictures?


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 29, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> How do I post large pictures?


You can post up to 800X600

If you want to upload a pic from ur hard drive... go to attachments in advanced posting.

If you want to pull from the web, copy image location and use the envelope image.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 29, 2009)

I try to keep up with the seasons....


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 29, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> You can post up to 800X600
> 
> If you want to upload a pic from ur hard drive... go to attachments in advanced posting.
> 
> If you want to pull from the web, copy image location and use the envelope image.


Or, if you are really lazy you can drag it from one window into the reply box. . . . .


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 29, 2009)

Yes you can, but sometimes it will disappear if you close the window you grabbed it from. I do that though on occasion. 

If you load up an attachment, and you want to make it big. wait till the attachment comes up and then click on it. Then c/p the address and pop it back up with the envelope. then u'll have both the blow up and the attachment.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 29, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> Or, if you are really lazy you can drag it from one window into the reply box. . . . .


 hahahaha, yup! just figured that out yesterday!LOL


----------



## Big P (Oct 29, 2009)

f d d 2 b l kisaPEDOPHILE said:


> fdd2blk is infact a registered sexual predator......he raped an 11 year old girl...this is the guy you all love


 

lol you still holding a grudge ffd's nemisis? itsnt there a point when your revenge becomes more of a distraction than the initial thing that you felt wronged about that caused you to seek revenge in the first place?


anyway if wanna seek revenge the right way you should make a new name and pretend to be just your average new user. then you can mess with fdd without him knowing you are infact fdd's nemisis fdd3blk and that way you will be able to get more zings for your money than so crudly doing it like you are now so outwardly. 


or just make a new name and start over, try to be more understanding and "cool" smoke a bowl i think you will enjoy enjoyment


----------



## mexiblunt (Oct 29, 2009)

Big P said:


> lol you still holding a grudge ffd's nemisis? itsnt there a point when your revenge becomes more of a distraction than the initial thing that you felt wronged about that caused you to seek revenge in the first place?
> 
> 
> anyway if wanna seek revenge the right way you should make a new name and pretend to be just your average new user. then you can mess with fdd without him knowing you are infact fdd's nemisis fdd3blk and that way you will be able to get more zings for your money than so crudly doing it like you are now so outwardly.
> ...


I think you just blew his/her mind!!!


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 29, 2009)

back on topic...............


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Oct 29, 2009)

http://www.kontraband.com/videos/20109/Twilight-Fan-New-Moon-Trailer/#show


u cant un see sumthin once u see it.. u been warned


----------



## cph (Oct 29, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> http://www.kontraband.com/videos/20109/Twilight-Fan-New-Moon-Trailer/#show
> 
> 
> u cant un see sumthin once u see it.. u been warned


But you can stop watching it!

I could only take about 20 sec of that. lol


----------



## Big P (Oct 29, 2009)

cph said:


> But you can stop watching it!
> 
> I could only take about 20 sec of that. lol


 
well sure after youve busted your load you turn it off right?


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## RichThaMan (Oct 29, 2009)

He just turned 20.


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## anhedonia (Oct 29, 2009)

This sounds like a dawsons creek episode gone bad.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 29, 2009)

Yet another reason to delete your facebook and myspace accounts.

Whatever it is... everyone can see it.


----------



## guitarzan420 (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## guitarzan420 (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 29, 2009)

that anteater must be from dirty jerz haha.


----------



## Double0verhead (Oct 30, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UxFzQhbLhZ4&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UxFzQhbLhZ4&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Double0verhead (Oct 30, 2009)

shit i dont know how to embed a video my bad


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 30, 2009)

Double0verhead said:


> shit i dont know how to embed a video my bad


[youtube]UxFzQhbLhZ4[/youtube]


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 30, 2009)

I'll do it for you...

[youtube]UxFzQhbLhZ4[/youtube]


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 30, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> [youtube]UxFzQhbLhZ4[/youtube]


damn that's gonna give me nightmares.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 30, 2009)

Ok, ewww, but at the same time....am I the only one thinking he must be amazing at eating pussy...? I mean, if he can get it...or if he's even interested in it....


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 30, 2009)

He can pay for it.....


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 30, 2009)

talk about a cow lick


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 30, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Hahahahah!!  SHNK!!


We did it together . . .


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 30, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> We did it together . . .


No, u beat me fair and square 

Ur the winner. 

I get first place loser. (second place winner)


----------



## Joe Camel (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Joe Camel (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## tnrtinr (Oct 30, 2009)

Joe Camel said:


>


LOL. THat is the real deal.


----------



## Leothwyn (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 30, 2009)

UHHHH....









GAY !!!!!


----------



## Leothwyn (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## anhedonia (Oct 30, 2009)

The first one is tim and eric giving surf lessons in malibu. LOL!


----------



## Big P (Oct 30, 2009)

[youtube]uwfuxWv913Ehttp://www.youtube.com/v/uwfuxWv913E&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_embedded&fs=1">[/youtube]


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## OnIslandTime (Oct 30, 2009)

This was an actual headline in one of the newspapers down here. Guess it was a slow news day


----------



## RichThaMan (Oct 30, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> The first one is tim and eric giving surf lessons in malibu. LOL!


Hell yeah Tim & Eric are the shit!

[youtube]qYVyJedTGa4[/youtube]


----------



## cph (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## bourbonandsin (Oct 31, 2009)

Joe Camel said:


>


My thoughts exactly


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 31, 2009)

WTF?.....................


----------



## Boneman (Oct 31, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> WTF?.....................


*Tragedy *


----------



## RhymesWithGosh (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 31, 2009)

poor babies


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 31, 2009)

dam.. plant abuse


----------



## can.i.buz (Oct 31, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> poor babies


At first I laughed and then I just got sad


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Oct 31, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> dam.. plant abuse


I dont know if I should laugh or cry 

EDIT: sometimes Id rather edit a post instead of posting a new one.

vvvv There already is a fucked up plant thread. Thats where most of those pics camed from


----------



## can.i.buz (Oct 31, 2009)

I think we should start a fucked up plant thread


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Oct 31, 2009)

can.i.buz said:


> I think we should start a fucked up plant thread


The reigning world champion: *GrowingPassion420*.

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/61641-my-35-day-old-mid.html


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 31, 2009)

some ppl just should stick to buyin it ..lol


----------



## Leothwyn (Oct 31, 2009)

LOL, when I was a kid, I tried growing a bag seed in a cup on my bedroom window sill, hidden behind the curtains. It looked a lot like that.


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 31, 2009)

hahaha fuckin great stuff guys....


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Oct 31, 2009)

I like to see bullies get put in their place. 

[youtube]rV4AFOYOGpY[/youtube] [youtube]AnG7Hs8ayQQ[/youtube]


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## doctorD (Oct 31, 2009)

ewoks having a great time on the today show
http://www.break.com/usercontent/2009/10/drunk-ewoks-disrupt-nbcs-today-1477504.html


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 31, 2009)

LOL... my old roommate sent me a text tonight about this.

"Did you see manu knock a bat out of the air at the AT&T Center?"

I'm watching UT/OK State and Oregon/USC so I forgot the Spurs were even playing so I'm like, "WTF?"

Then I google "ginobili bat" and see this...

[youtube]sI8q7SpDTww[/youtube]


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 31, 2009)

doctorD said:


> ewoks having a great time on the today show
> http://www.break.com/usercontent/2009/10/drunk-ewoks-disrupt-nbcs-today-1477504.html


For those that are too lazy to visit another site...

[youtube]i-5AMapzFWg[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 31, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> For those that are too lazy to visit another site.



I thought that was the whole point of this thread


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 31, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> I thought that was the whole point of this thread


The thing is, I already saw that today. But I know I pass on it most of the time when it isn't embedded.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## Leothwyn (Oct 31, 2009)

Maybe not all that funny, but some cool photoshopped pics that a friend emailed today:


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 1, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> I like to see bullies get put in their place.
> 
> [youtube]rV4AFOYOGpY[/youtube] [youtube]AnG7Hs8ayQQ[/youtube]





diggitydank420 said:


> LOL... my old roommate sent me a text tonight about this.
> 
> "Did you see manu knock a bat out of the air at the AT&T Center?"
> 
> ...





diggitydank420 said:


> For those that are too lazy to visit another site...
> 
> [youtube]i-5AMapzFWg[/youtube]


Just to let you know, nothing shows up in any of these posts...that I can see.


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 1, 2009)

i have adobe and see them wikid


----------



## diggitydank420 (Nov 1, 2009)

Wikid... methinks it's time for you to update flash.

http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Nov 1, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Just to let you know, nothing shows up in any of these posts...that I can see.


Hmmm, I see 4 different youtube videos in your quote

Edit: Well not in my post where I quoted you. But in your post where you quoted us


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 1, 2009)

Working now


----------



## Leothwyn (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Nov 1, 2009)

lesbians so tru ha ha


----------



## Groga (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## Groga (Nov 1, 2009)

After two minutes of staring at this one, thinking "wtf is wrong with it" ... I LOL'D


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## DaGambler (Nov 1, 2009)

Toys That Would IRRADIATE You:* 
(examples: Not shockingly, this is the only one that I know of.) 

Gilbert U-238 Atomic Energy Lab 

 
*​*
Yeah, back in the day you could buy a toy kit that had a Geiger counter AND threecount emthree radioactive sources included in the box. I ask you, what other generation can boast badassery like that? NONE. So stand up and be proud.
.​*​


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 1, 2009)

Yah, and our toys really could take an eye out .. or worse. 

I can still remember the Xmas my Dad got me a brand new cinder block. He used to tie me to the block so I wouldn't lose it.. ahhh... memories.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Nov 1, 2009)

That would have fit in my little mad scientist laboratory *perfectly*.

**

Right between the Erector Set and the chemistry set. Not too far from the Lincoln Logs.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 1, 2009)

pee shooters and pellet guns.

LUDA.


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 1, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


>


 
shit cj i am going to have to dig out my pellet gun and take a few shots to the head .

LUDA.


----------



## cnettex (Nov 1, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHXj3qgFs_k

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QyYaPWasos


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## floridasucks (Nov 2, 2009)

this will make a dieing fetus laugh...

[youtube]rqtr_RvR3sY[/youtube]

[youtube]6lqHduDdLQE[/youtube]

[youtube]C-Nzz1mK6vY[/youtube]


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 2, 2009)

more than epic...

[youtube]c7dDNHGannI[/youtube]


----------



## Groga (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Groga (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## That 5hit (Nov 2, 2009)

wow best owned ever
[youtube]zTz_TsBEXdo[/youtube][5MMqHwwrCyc[/youtube]
[youtube]e-sxsHaVi78[/youtube][youtube]pW4eLfC1Udw[/youtube]


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 2, 2009)

^^^^^^ uhhhh...


----------



## Oskilatah (Nov 2, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


>


my friend has this sign


----------



## Joe Camel (Nov 2, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> this will make a dieing fetus laugh...
> 
> [youtube]rqtr_RvR3sY[/youtube]
> 
> ...


Wow best thing posted on this thread.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 2, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


>


this was taken at the double down in las vegas right?


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 2, 2009)

If you google the words hippie use.... u'll see that it is everywhere seemingly..


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 2, 2009)

LOL, do you ever see someone quote something in this thread saying that it's the best thing they've seen so far, and you just think, WTF? Cuz it just wasn't that funny to you at all?

No offense meant to anyone of course, but it's happened a lot, and it just always kinda makes me...wonder.


----------



## Tryingtomastrkush (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow I haven't been on here in forever and this thread is still going and cracking me up.......thanks!


----------



## Leothwyn (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Nov 2, 2009)

http://www.kontraband.com/videos/20111/Extreme-Parking/#show


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## floridasucks (Nov 2, 2009)

wtf is that canned chicken real? hahaha


----------



## diggitydank420 (Nov 2, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> wtf is that canned chicken real? hahaha


Yes it is. I have seen them at my local grocery store. Never bought one though. I'm quite certain I never will. But if the apocalypse hits, they might be quite a commodity to have.


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 2, 2009)

haha thats awesome.


i can watch this dude all day..

[youtube]nZg7vwswnEE[/youtube]


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 2, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> haha thats awesome.
> 
> 
> i can watch this dude all day..
> ...


I don't get what's funny about a guy pretending to have tourettes...I mean, I guess it COULD be funny, but...this guy isn't even good at pretending.


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 2, 2009)

so you know him?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 2, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> so you know him?


No. 

Are you suggesting I need to know him to know he's faking? 

If you believe him, I have a bridge to sell you....


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 2, 2009)

i really dont care, its still funny.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 2, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> i really dont care, its still funny.


I don't think so, but to each his own.


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 2, 2009)

The garbage disposal sounds like Chewbacca taking a shit!
DON'T TALK SHIT ABOUT "TOTAL"!!!!
You can go to Jolly Pirate Donuts and take a 2-hour SHIT for all I care!
You're 93 years old and you don't know what ALF is?!
FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!!!
BOB SAGET!
My ass could write a better song than these guys, with one cheek tied behind my balls!
You look like 200 pounds of BIRD SHIT!!!
I hope this is the Puff Daddy version of this song, not that Sting piece of SHIT!
I don't give a dead moose's last SHIT!
Let me tell you about a porcupine's balls. They're small, and they don't give a SHIT!
FUCK SALT!
That's not mickey mouse that's just TIT DIRT!
You can't do SHIT without your BALLS!
PISSING out the window and shitting out the window ARE TWO DIFFERENT THINGS!!!
Who wrinkled my Randy Travis poster, pissed in the seat and hid my keys?
BITCH! I love you.
Last time I gave a shit, I got FUCKED!!
BUTT FUCK!!!
Go count your DICK!
SUCK MY DICK! OR COCK!
SHIT!!!
I have freedom of speech. And if they don't like it, they can go FUCKING FUCK THEIR FUCKING SELF!
I don't give a shit Shit SHIT!!!
RONALD MCGODDAMN DONALD
Calm down. Calm down. Don't get a big DICK!
Fuck you, Head and Shoulders!
What the hell do you mean a 'Peter Pan Peanut Butter Alert'?!
I have to live in this hell hole! All you ever do is stay at home and play with your tits and look at your ass at the same time!
AW SHIT!
Don't talk shit about Total!
You can't do SHIT without your BALLS!
DAMMIT THESE FISH STICKS ARE HARD AS TITS!!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 2, 2009)

^^^Yes, the very height of comedy right there


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Nov 2, 2009)

*Bob Saget!* LOL!

*What do you mean a bird?* *

HOLY SHIT! FUCK!*

I almost *lost it* when he threw what ever it was (shoe?) at that clock. *Damn* that was funny!

The poor bird was just sitting on the clock. Next thing you know the bird is flying away and the clock is crashing to the ground.

Then he hits the cameraman with the broom. Then the bird attacks him in the face!


----------



## worm5376 (Nov 2, 2009)

this shit is too funny. Makes me laugh/smile every time i click on it lol


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 2, 2009)

i almost died when i first saw the bird one..


----------



## That 5hit (Nov 2, 2009)

yeah i think the guy is faking it


----------



## diggitydank420 (Nov 2, 2009)

I don't care if he is faking it. It's still funny.

And if you don't like it you can suck my dick! Or COCK!!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh god, I just lost a little respect for you all. 

Good day, I say, good day.


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 2, 2009)

u cant do SHIT without your BALLS!


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 2, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> The garbage disposal sounds like Chewbacca taking a shit!
> DON'T TALK SHIT ABOUT "TOTAL"!!!!
> You can go to Jolly Pirate Donuts and take a 2-hour SHIT for all I care!
> You're 93 years old and you don't know what ALF is?!
> ...


 

are you mad .

LUDA.


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 2, 2009)

just a little.. 

wow thats one demonic lookin cat.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 2, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> just a little..
> 
> wow thats one demonic lookin cat.


 
what you mad about ??????


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 2, 2009)

cuz wikid doesnt like the tourettes guy.... come on wikid u know ur laughin.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Nov 2, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Oh god, I just lost a little respect for you all.
> 
> Good day, I say, good day.


*Bob Saget!*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 2, 2009)

Johnnyorganic said:


> *Bob Saget!*


Et tu, Johnny?

*wikid can't even bear to look at you*


----------



## That 5hit (Nov 2, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> I don't care if he is faking it. It's still funny.
> 
> And if you don't like it you can suck my dick! Or COCK!!!


pull it out then


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 2, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> cuz wikid doesnt like the tourettes guy.... come on wikid u know ur laughin.



lol i didnt find it very funny at all either, to me, it was one of those videos where your kinda embarrassed for the guy who made it 

tho at first i thought he really had it, so guess that was kinda funny


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 2, 2009)

hahaha this has made my day once again...


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 2, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> hahaha this has made my day once again...


 
what being an idiot ?????????

LUDA.


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 2, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> cuz wikid doesnt like the tourettes guy.... come on wikid u know ur laughin.


sarcasm was intended..


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 2, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> what being an idiot ?????????
> 
> LUDA.


u need to smoke one bro...


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 2, 2009)

since i dont think the cat pics are very funny heres one for all the tourettes guy haters.. we can compromise.

[youtube]LbYByaydp3Y[/youtube]


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 2, 2009)

dude not funny at all just sum douche bag yellin at a cat.. i m not a cat person but i bet if i had a pet human and always yelled at them they would react the same way... i say this is the first demotivational fail video poster ever....


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 2, 2009)

hah i knew this would evoke some good responses... u guys take stuff to seriously.


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 2, 2009)

wasnt personally attackin u bro just the guy in the vid..lol think he may have a inferiority complex lol


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 2, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> wasnt personally attackin u bro just the guy in the vid..lol think he may have a inferiority complex lol


haha yeaa ur probly right...


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 2, 2009)

why did tacobell have to take it there... racist tacos..


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 2, 2009)

idk i like black pussy i mean tacos....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 2, 2009)

This one reminds me of a joke. Cinderella goes to the ball, but to make sure she gets home by midnight, her fairy godmother tells her that at midnight her diaphragm will turn into a pumpkin. So midnight rolls around, no Cinderella. 1 am, 2 am, 3 am...finally Cinderella comes breezing in at 4 in the morning. "Where have you been? What happened to your diaphragm?!" Cinderella responded dreamily, "I met a man...Peter Peter...something...."




























You might just want to skip this last one....


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 2, 2009)

dam wikid u had me sayin "what the fuck" out loud. good shit. i think the last one may have permanently damaged my cornea's, thank you.


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 3, 2009)

take a look at america's pick... wow...

[youtube]x1C_NWMRs8Q[/youtube]


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 3, 2009)

keep it on the political threads


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 3, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> keep it on the political threads


hahahahahah ur killin me..


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 3, 2009)

lol, but it was funny!

But damn, I can't believe that really happens. I mean...really? SERIOUSLY? Weird.


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 3, 2009)

its sad we use to be a powerhouse after bush we r a joke.. but ill save this rant for the political threads


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 3, 2009)

this kid is a dick...

[youtube]TFMs2w9Qexg[/youtube]

[youtube]0a8CWuX1TTI[/youtube]

[youtube]rO6G6_hndbk[/youtube]

oh BTW... before i hear bitchin. i know alot of people say this is fake and i really dont care, its funny to me. so lets just end it there.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 3, 2009)

lol, I dunno, his brother's maniacal laughter seems pretty authentic in some of those vids. Especially the first one, when he comes back in for the camera, lol.


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 3, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, I dunno, his brother's maniacal laughter seems pretty authentic in some of those vids. Especially the first one, when he comes back in for the camera, lol.


haha... so does this tickle ur fancy at all?


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 3, 2009)

oh shit i nearly died!!

[youtube]wQMkUtXtAgA[/youtube]


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 3, 2009)

lol, yeah I mean...I hope it's fake because jesus I can't imagine anyone allowing their child to act like that. But the first one seriously got funnier every time I watched it...


----------



## That 5hit (Nov 3, 2009)

whats killing me is all these kids have sweat as cribs
bunch of bitches


----------



## That 5hit (Nov 3, 2009)

he can never go back to school
[youtube]WcuvlWIWhsc[/youtube]


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 3, 2009)

That 5hit said:


> he can never go back to school
> [youtube]WcuvlWIWhsc[/youtube]


haha u beat me to it. this will turn a drooling retard into bill gates.


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 3, 2009)

rich bitch vacuuming...

[youtube]SXZjkW3TqTk[/youtube]


----------



## That 5hit (Nov 3, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> this kid is a dick...
> 
> [youtube]TFMs2w9Qexg[/youtube]
> 
> ...


this kid has became the most popular kid everywhere off of making his brother look like a bitch (which he is )
way to go able 1 more reason cane will kill you, mom , and dad


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 3, 2009)

this will fuk with your heads... 

[youtube]SGzMFHbaSiw[/youtube]


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 3, 2009)

>


Not a Spiderman I know...


----------



## RichThaMan (Nov 3, 2009)

*KWEEF!
*


[youtube]bG7moLe6_rU[/youtube]


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Nov 3, 2009)

Did someone say..... Bob Saget!?!?!?!

Have you seen his "that aint right" comedy show?

[youtube]6p-knsWpZMo[/youtube] [youtube]YxXnL7stm6E[/youtube]


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 3, 2009)

I couldn't watch it, it seemed like he was being overly vulgar to try to break free of his Full House/Americans Funniest Videos image. Felt like he was trying to hard at times...I dunno, maybe I'm just high and reading too much into it.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Nov 3, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I couldn't watch it, it seemed like he was being overly vulgar to try to break free of his Full House/Americans Funniest Videos image. Felt like he was trying to hard at times...I dunno, maybe I'm just high and reading too much into it.


 I believe that is the point. He is going for shock value


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 3, 2009)

When someone curses too much it makes me think they're nervous. If they're nervous I'm nervous....fuck, I feel nervous now. 

*wikid takes another hit*


----------



## worm5376 (Nov 3, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I couldn't watch it, it seemed like he was being overly vulgar to try to break free of his Full House/Americans Funniest Videos image. Felt like he was trying to hard at times...I dunno, maybe I'm just high and reading too much into it.


I agree with you Wiki.. Bob sagget is funny though


----------



## Pnuggle (Nov 3, 2009)

haha that was right underneath borderline funny.. I couldn't watch it all because I feel embarrassed for the guy


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2009)

is it wrong to want to bone nuns?! the chicks with the guns are HOT


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 3, 2009)

Forbidden fruit... no, it's not wrong. They're still chicks!


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 3, 2009)

double something


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 3, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> double something






this picture has affected me in a rather unusual way. i really like it.


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 3, 2009)

Because she's really a porn star?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2009)

don't burst my bubble man all nuns have racks like her


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 3, 2009)

mom told me not to think of nuns in that way or id turn to stone she may be right i feel something getting hard


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 3, 2009)

*Warning* : This is just a test. Does this pic do anything for you?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 3, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> *Warning* : This is just a test. Does this pic do anything for you?







i think i know that guy.


----------



## flatrider (Nov 3, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i think i know that guy.


ya its you


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 3, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i think i know that guy.


Let's hope he doesn't know you....


----------



## Mulltie (Nov 3, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> just can't watch this enough.



oh shit Lol
she sounds like a dog that got a scelp
ow ow owwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 3, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> [youtube]aMS0O3kknvk[/youtube]


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 3, 2009)

^^^^ Lucifer and Asmodeus


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## diggitydank420 (Nov 3, 2009)

dgk4life said:


>


Talk about a butterface!


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 3, 2009)

^^^ just thought it was kewl....


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Nov 3, 2009)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/howaboutthat/6474312/Caught-on-camera-naked-love-rival-flees-furious-husband.html


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 3, 2009)

Have Viagra, need women.


----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 3, 2009)

robin banks


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Nov 3, 2009)

This is the *RIU Troll Warning System* issuing an active *Troll Alert*.

Elites may fire when ready.


----------



## Wordz (Nov 3, 2009)

f d d 2 b l k isa FAG said:


> fdd2blk likes dick rammed up his ass as hard as possible....he will ban me because he doesnt want the truth out


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTLwiccIOxI&feature=player_embedded


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice video wordz, Ill embed for those who dont click out of RIU

[youtube]FTLwiccIOxI[/youtube]

I like the lyrics 
"confident, cocky, the cubicle jockey" "you are the troller, one week ban, I know your other screen name man"

HAHAHAhahahahaHA, +rep for that one


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 3, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> All from peopleofwalmart.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does have rims. Peopleofwalmart.com fail.


----------



## worm5376 (Nov 3, 2009)

That Impala is PIMP!! lol


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 3, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Does have rims. Peopleofwalmart.com fail.


No, it has hubcaps, or whatever, but obviously not the kind of rims that we all know they meant, which are the rollin on 22's bling bling blang type rims.

So /you fail


----------



## worm5376 (Nov 3, 2009)

Factory rims lol Wiki, you know you want that booger green Impala .. They have a troll alert system now? LMAO!!!


----------



## worm5376 (Nov 3, 2009)

How did i drag him in here with me????


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 3, 2009)

Worm....you've got something on the sole of ur shoes... wipe ur feet. next time.


----------



## Dank Hill (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## Louis541 (Nov 3, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> No, it has hubcaps, or whatever, but obviously not the kind of rims that we all know they meant, which are the rollin on 22's bling bling blang type rims.
> 
> So /you fail


No, those look like high quality rims to me. Could be Rotas, maybe enkies, Def. not dubs though.


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## slk (Nov 3, 2009)

this was pretty friken funny up to page 35 then it started to get dull but all in all it was good


----------



## Louis541 (Nov 3, 2009)

[youtube]Ng2NNCBJtL4[/youtube]


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Nov 3, 2009)

^^^^^ Family guy style haha


----------



## Dank Hill (Nov 3, 2009)

[youtube]Btw1eh4mitQ&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]


----------



## happyface (Nov 3, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> rich bitch vacuuming...
> 
> [youtube]SXZjkW3TqTk[/youtube]


man i fukin hate this kid. what the hell happened with spankin ur kids ass?man if i met this kid i dont care bout his age im clockin em. lil fagot cant even vacume for his parents. i was a wild ass kid ADHD i cant imagine doing that man i would have got my ass BEAT my mom woulda been like GET HIM JIM or she would pick up the coat hanger and do it herself and as a grown adult ill admit i deserved that shit but wow i would not be able to control myself if i was that kids dad thats why i know i must wait to be a father.my kid wouldnt act like that tho i swear.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 3, 2009)

"another once promising honor role student who can no longer remember fractions because human ejaculate has damaged his brain"

the ocular penetration restriction act...lol, is that for real?


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## worm5376 (Nov 3, 2009)

* Wipes feet * I was just watching the real vid of the stewie clip.. Shit is hilarious lol


----------



## Big P (Nov 3, 2009)

those kids had me fooled though i did find it weird that his insane older brother didnt jump outa the tree and beat up his little brother

that should have been the give away but i figured maybe the little guy could scrap


----------



## That 5hit (Nov 3, 2009)

yeah the little brother did look like a bad ass
the older brother comes off as a big bytch
real or not
i figure the little brother, atleast has gotten a lot of pussy off of these clips


----------



## Cakk (Nov 3, 2009)

Big P said:


>


They need to be quite lol.


----------



## Cakk (Nov 3, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> *BIGGEST NEWS SINCE CALLY FIRST ANNOUNCED MEDICAL MARIJUANA LAWS ... *
> *MARIJUANA LEGAL FROM A FEDERAL STANDPOINT !!!*
> 
> *Obama Administration Announces New Policy: Will Stop Arresting Medical Marijuana Patients and Providers in Compliance with Their States Medical Marijuana Law, Even if it Conflicts with Federal Law*
> ...



This is so great I heard about this.


----------



## DaGambler (Nov 4, 2009)

Big P said:


> those kids had me fooled though i did find it weird that his insane older brother didnt jump outa the tree and beat up his little brother
> 
> that should have been the give away but i figured maybe the little guy could scrap


ya, my biggest pause (though i WAS fooled) was when the dad got threatened with the baseball bat on his 16th birthday truck-present party. His paw is quite beefy ... he coulda snatched that bat outa his hands with no effort what so ever. Or just grabbed his scrawny little ass. Makes me sad though ... I would rather live in the dream world of the reality that they created i guess 
.


----------



## N0iZ (Nov 4, 2009)

Best Drunk Prank Ever!

[youtube]yqq5fcPYrLs[/youtube]


----------



## Dank Hill (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## floridasucks (Nov 4, 2009)

plant abuse...


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## can.i.buz (Nov 4, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iYhCn0jf46U&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iYhCn0jf46U&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## smokinmayne (Nov 4, 2009)

thats pretty crazy all that work they did on that girl


----------



## Louis541 (Nov 4, 2009)

can.i.buz said:


> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iYhCn0jf46U&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iYhCn0jf46U&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


Well if they would of started with a smokin hot girl in the first place..... Don't get me wrong that chick was alright but not super hot.


----------



## happyface (Nov 4, 2009)

can.i.buz said:


> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iYhCn0jf46U&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iYhCn0jf46U&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


 hahaha wow


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 4, 2009)

*Response from the teacher:*

Dear Michael,

Every year I attempt to boost my students' final grades by giving them this relatively simple exam consisting of 100 True or False questions from only 3 chapters of material. For the past 20 years that I have taught Intro Communications 101 at this institution I have never once seen someone score below a 65 on this exam. Consequently, your score of a zero is the first in history and ultimately brought the entire class average down a whole 8 points. 

There were two possible answer choices: A (True) and B (False). You chose C for all 100 questions in an obvious attempt to get lucky with a least a quarter of the answers. It's as if you didn't look at a single question. Unfortunately, this brings your final grade in this class to failing. See you next year!

May God have mercy on your soul.

Sincerely,
Professor William Turner

P.S. If all else fails, go with B from now on.
B is the new C


----------



## 2much (Nov 4, 2009)

how did you get into my school records?


----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Big P (Nov 4, 2009)

you know i never noticed it before but jesus does seem like a commie lovin no job ass hippie



i mean did jesus have a job or did he just walk around shooting the shit with everyone? ..beggin for sandwiches

oh yeah with his 12 homies. he had a lot of friends ill give em that. thats a shit load of people to always be hangin out with tho i bet they got real roudy on the weekends


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Nov 4, 2009)

Big P said:


> you know i never noticed it before but jesus does seem like a commie lovin no job ass hippie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 He was a carpenter.


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 4, 2009)

a lazy one i dont remember him building anyhting... but stories i mean the bible


----------



## Big P (Nov 4, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> He was a carpenter.


 

lol fuck thats true man!! lol



im such a dick, jessus did have a job, good for him 



holy shit! imagine if you could find like a bunk bed he built or somthin it would be worth atleast $100 bucks





.


----------



## Big P (Nov 4, 2009)

yeah tomato is right heres a pic of him working with his dad when he was a kid










holy shit heres another one after he got older, is this photo shopped? it cant be real


----------



## Louis541 (Nov 4, 2009)

Didn't he build an impossible staircase or something that should of fell down as soon as someone stepped on it but never did?
Then he just walked off without gettin paid. Fuckin hippie can't even remember to pick up his paycheck.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 4, 2009)

Johnnyorganic said:


> I almost *lost it* when he threw what ever it was (shoe?) at that clock. *Damn* that was funny!


It was a beer bottle. Does the tourette's guy throw anything else?


----------



## RichThaMan (Nov 4, 2009)

[youtube]L30Y9bDKnyo[/youtube]


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 4, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> No, it has hubcaps, or whatever, but obviously not the kind of rims that we all know they meant, which are the rollin on 22's bling bling blang type rims.
> 
> So /you fail


Those are some _badass_ rims. They aren't chrome or giant, but those are not no damn hubcaps. Those are some bangin' rims even if they don't fit the preconceived notion of the rims that should be on a metallic green car with money on the side. No one agree?


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 4, 2009)

Louis541 said:


> No, those look like high quality rims to me. Could be Rotas, maybe enkies, Def. not dubs though.


Missed out on this one. Thanks for the backup on the voice of reason.


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 4, 2009)

RichThaMan said:


> [youtube]L30Y9bDKnyo[/youtube]


love this shit..


----------



## That 5hit (Nov 5, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> *Response from the teacher:*
> 
> Dear Michael,
> 
> ...


B is the new C - now thats some funny shit
is he saying if you would have answered b you would have at least passed


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 5, 2009)

That 5hit said:


> B is the new C - now thats some funny shit
> is he saying if you would have answered b you would have at least passed


I've had something similar happen to me. Actually, it wasn't _that _similar. Well, whatever, never mind.


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 5, 2009)

Jesus' specialty was crucifixion crosses. They say he built the very best ones. It was his last "improved" model which did him in. The design was so radical that the Romans threatened to cancel his work contract. In the end, being the perfectionist carpenter he was, Jesus put himself up on the "new" cross just to prove how good it really was. The Romans were impressed, but had already hired someone else. So they left him up there as an example to the other contractors.


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 5, 2009)

Man, everybody knows Led Zeppelin built the staircase.


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 5, 2009)

[youtube]9bJkB4jwwmE[/youtube]


----------



## That 5hit (Nov 5, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> [youtube]9bJkB4jwwmE[/youtube]


 not funny .


----------



## anhedonia (Nov 5, 2009)

LOL!! Dr. steve brule cracks me up every time. That part when she asks for a purple spatula and he picks up the bananas and says theyre all yellowLLLLLLLLOOOOOOLLLL!!!!


----------



## Big P (Nov 5, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Jesus' specialty was crucifixion crosses. They say he built the very best ones. It was his last "improved" model which did him in. The design was so radical that the Romans threatened to cancel his work contract. In the end, being the perfectionist carpenter he was, Jesus put himself up on the "new" cross just to prove how good it really was. The Romans were impressed, but had already hired someone else. So they left him up there as an example to the other contractors.


 
holy shit that makes perfect sense,


what if jesus did build the crosses for the romans, maybe thats why, he could afford to chill with that hooker all the time?


this fucker was getting rich off of government war contracts!!!!!



Caeser lied people died!!!!!















sorry one of my favorites


you see that kid jammin up there hes gettin diggity down


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 5, 2009)

No way, man, Cesar trains people

or was that Caesar?


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 5, 2009)

Remember that famous "historical" quote 

"Render onto Caesar that which is Caesars".

Jesus was getting flak for making his money form working for the Romans....building crosses no less. In response Jesus was saying basically... "hey, a guy's gotta eat".


----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## "SICC" (Nov 5, 2009)

this thread is losing its funniness


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 5, 2009)

Damned sandcastle lovers won't post anything funny.


----------



## Louis541 (Nov 5, 2009)

MexicanWarlord420 said:


>


Anyone else notice that jesus has tits and a purse?


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 5, 2009)

I've always wondered about that.

Jesus did have sex with domestic partners, correct?


----------



## Big P (Nov 5, 2009)

what if it turned out that jesus was really a gurl?


would you guys try to have sex with her or would that be a no no?



man imagine if you were dating jesus the gurl and then cheated on her

man would she fuck you up



holy shit, my insane mind is wandering but you know how they have nun porn for guys, what if they had jesus porn for gay guys



dont worry I aint even gonna try to look that up



holy shit another thought. I wonder how many christian women who really love jessus might have rubbed one out to jessus like thinking about him hittin it



then again i have never rubbed one out thinking about Mary sooooo hmmmmm


i also wanna know what believers say about jesus and nocturnal emissions, you know "wet dreams",

 
like i know I guess jessus wasnt allowed to have sex but wouldnt he still get wet dreams?

i mean the guy had a penis right? or did jesus even have a penis!!!


and if not how the hell could he be god then if he didnt even have a penis





things to ponder let us smoke a while


----------



## Louis541 (Nov 5, 2009)

Big P said:


> what if it turned out that jesus was really a gurl?
> 
> 
> would you guys try to have sex with her or would that be a no no?
> ...


IDK if jesus woould of had baby batter. If anything he could probably make a newborn come out of his urethra.


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 5, 2009)

Who has unseen a 420 year old Mexican Warlord?


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 5, 2009)

Don't u guys use a porn mirror when viewing these threads? That's what I do....

It's easy, just cut out a little unisex suit out of paper and tape it on a mirror of the appropriate size relative to the paper suit. Then you can look at the reflection in the mirror and if there is anything disturbing, it is covered up by the paper suit.

That's what I do......


----------



## Big P (Nov 5, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Don't u guys use a porn mirror when viewing these threads? That's what I do....
> 
> It's easy, just cut out a little unisex suit out of paper and tape it on a mirror of the appropriate size relative to the paper suit. Then you can look at the reflection in the mirror and if there is anything disturbing, it is covered up by the paper suit.
> 
> That's what I do......


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Nov 5, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Remember that famous "historical" quote
> 
> "Render onto Caesar that which is Caesars".
> 
> Jesus was getting flak for making his money form working for the Romans....building crosses no less. In response Jesus was saying basically... "hey, a guy's gotta eat".


Says the guy who doesnt even believe Jesus existed. Geeze dude get over it, everybody cant be like you 

And Peter Parker, everytime you post in here I laugh at your Avatar


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 5, 2009)

so.... I can't quote even a myth now???


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 5, 2009)

Mythology is as old as Humanity


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 5, 2009)

Yepper, we go from one to the other to the other....

Today's religion is tomorrows myth ... always.


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## Big P (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## Louis541 (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## Green Cross (Nov 6, 2009)

Acorn cap with nut still attached:


----------



## DaGambler (Nov 6, 2009)

dgk4life said:


>


i'm not big on the "gee, that's not really funny" vibe ... butta ... how is this chick not HAWT ?! okay so maybe she looks a little bit like a suicidal barbie doll. But i'd certainly feel fine in taking her home to mother. Nom nom nom.
.


----------



## 00hotrod34 (Nov 6, 2009)

your couch


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 6, 2009)

She could be a newscaster someday.


----------



## fried at 420 (Nov 6, 2009)

[youtube]vBLQmtDAwa4[/youtube]


----------



## Louis541 (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Nov 6, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> i'm not big on the "gee, that's not really funny" vibe ... butta ... how is this chick not HAWT ?! okay so maybe she looks a little bit like a suicidal barbie doll. But i'd certainly feel fine in taking her home to mother. Nom nom nom.
> .


 its funny cause it shows god has a sense of humore.. ya know here is abangin body but a face that requires a light switch to look at


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 6, 2009)

She's got a little Twiggy going on there.....


----------



## Leothwyn (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 6, 2009)

Another newscaster.


----------



## Leothwyn (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## DaGambler (Nov 7, 2009)

*(And fer u dam Kat Lovers ... )*

*




*
*.*


----------



## That 5hit (Nov 7, 2009)

_i think both are cute cant see how these are butterfaces a little then but still ill go raw in both with no pull out_

_




_


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 7, 2009)

dryly very funny.


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 7, 2009)

DaGambler said:


>


this pic reminds me of their faces in this vid.. fast forward to about 1:20 if u dont wanna hear the song. edit: actually im pretty sure it did come from this vid.

[youtube]2fmo1Sjn7dg[/youtube]


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## 46and2 (Nov 7, 2009)

This guy is too funny


----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## RichThaMan (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Joe Camel (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Sado68 (Nov 8, 2009)

shawkner said:


>


how is that a fail?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 8, 2009)

Sado68 said:


> how is that a fail?


the chick on the left in the back isn't crossing her arms. FAIL.


----------



## Sado68 (Nov 8, 2009)

Joe Camel said:


> This is just pathetic and very hilarious/


they put the battery in to show scale...well atleast thats the only reason that makes sense


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 8, 2009)

I believe that pix was what I have always wondered about in the Corners Of My Mind.


----------



## DaveyDoom (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## DaveyDoom (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## DaveyDoom (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## happyface (Nov 8, 2009)

DaveyDoom said:


>


 holy shit that is funny


----------



## anhedonia (Nov 8, 2009)

DaveyDoom said:


>


Can somone explain this? It looks like a normal guy at a sports event shading his eyes. I cant see anything funny about it.


----------



## smellychronic (Nov 8, 2009)

maybe he is using his hand instead of his hat. Maybe he has shitty sunglasses?
The "bracelet" craigslist ad is hilarious, thanks for the post.


----------



## That 5hit (Nov 8, 2009)

but if he turnned his hat around he wouldn,t look cool


----------



## worm5376 (Nov 8, 2009)

if he turned his hat around that would render his Glasses obsolete lol

Edit: "glasses"


----------



## PadawanBater (Nov 8, 2009)

Joe Camel said:


> Gingers
> 
> [YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Dia1OzZdSRU&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Dia1OzZdSRU&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


 
Holy FUCK! That kid is the coolest motherfucker I've ever seen in my life! haha!


----------



## Louis541 (Nov 8, 2009)

This is someone I know. IDK how well you can see it but dude's wearing a skirt.


----------



## Louis541 (Nov 8, 2009)

Edited for size


----------



## happyface (Nov 8, 2009)

fukin HOT


----------



## happyface (Nov 8, 2009)

i just wanna get to the next page













WTF?


----------



## worm5376 (Nov 8, 2009)

I agree.....



happyface said:


> i just wanna get to the next page
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## happyface (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## happyface (Nov 8, 2009)

clintons next intern lol clinton is the man














haha


----------



## happyface (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Joe Camel (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## jfgordon1 (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Big P (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 9, 2009)

Good dry humor is rare...


----------



## jfgordon1 (Nov 9, 2009)

^ lol EXTREMELY dry.... yet.. i had a chuckle


----------



## Phenom420 (Nov 9, 2009)

Big P said:


> post anything funny


look up HR645
now that's funny
anyone remember what they germans built camps????


----------



## towelie... (Nov 9, 2009)

since you guy provided me with a lot of laughs over the past week im gonna return the favor...

pardon me if some have already be shown, i forget 

Sons of bitches wont let me post that many pics, tell me if you see these...



















screw this ictforum, if i cant link to em i'll just steal their pics for real...

































































































































































































































































































































so... i'm all out... or am i? heres the link:

http://www.ictforum.ch/forum/viewtopic.php?t=96&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=&sid=4bf71fcce28905d152f006f847ebebfc


----------



## Phenom420 (Nov 9, 2009)

OMG these movies r sooo funny it KILLS me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8ZIBRyhvCU
http://www.youtube.com/user/NWOChaosTV
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KesrLYYbLpg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xd9NX8dPE1I
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0P-hvPJPTi4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3zSDdm-SHI


----------



## Joe Camel (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## Tryingtomastrkush (Nov 9, 2009)

Phenom420 said:


> OMG these movies r sooo funny it KILLS me.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8ZIBRyhvCU
> http://www.youtube.com/user/NWOChaosTV
> ...


.....So I have to ask....what the fuck is so funny about all of those videos....I mean its interesting if you like that conspiracy crap but the humor of it all I guess is lost on me....


----------



## Phenom420 (Nov 9, 2009)

Tryingtomastrkush said:


> .....So I have to ask....what the fuck is so funny about all of those videos....I mean its interesting if you like that conspiracy crap but the humor of it all I guess is lost on me....


it's not I was being a smartass hoping some plp might look and think about it.

I'm not selling anything in here, it's not going to help me or hurt me either way.

Well I may b a target when they start since Im trying to do alot of plp the favor but so be it.

Not everyone I have interacted with was unable to think for themselves.

I know Im wasting my time on you, so dont bother, just go play world of war craft or whatever it is you do little bad ass


----------



## worm5376 (Nov 9, 2009)

Wtf happened to all the funny shit ???? when did a argument make its way into the room?


----------



## happyface (Nov 9, 2009)

Chris Farley was the fukin man
 


\

 louis u should like the zombie one


----------



## Phenom420 (Nov 9, 2009)

it wasnt a agrument, there were some facts I gave out and someone wasn't able to do their own thinking and relied on the old TV to tell em it's ok.
I wonder if they will have TV in the Fema Camps?
Hey guys I wonder if we can make reservations ahead of time, here find out.
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF8&hl=en&om=1&z=4&ll=45.274886,-111.181641&spn=45.191445,82.265625&msid=118210944332627737604.00000111c0c478d93695b&msa=0


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 9, 2009)

Phenom420 said:


> it wasnt a agrument, there were some facts I gave out and someone wasn't able to do their own thinking and relied on the old TV to tell em it's ok.
> I wonder if they will have TV in the Fema Camps?
> Hey guys I wonder if we can make reservations ahead of time, here find out.
> http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF8&hl=en&om=1&z=4&ll=45.274886,-111.181641&spn=45.191445,82.265625&msid=118210944332627737604.00000111c0c478d93695b&msa=0



you're lost, my friend.


----------



## worm5376 (Nov 9, 2009)

fddd, you better get out of this room before you track in another troll alert.


----------



## Phenom420 (Nov 9, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you're lost, my friend.


I would love nothing better than to be wrong.
Theres alot going on, u heard of CODEX¿


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 9, 2009)

Phenom420 said:


> I would love nothing better than to be wrong.
> Theres alot going on, u heard of CODEX¿


you are lost in a picture thread. 

falling on deaf ears here. you should run over to the politics section.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Nov 9, 2009)

nice thread..subed


----------



## cph (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Nov 9, 2009)

Found dog, no contact info


----------



## Phenom420 (Nov 9, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> Found dog, no contact info


LOL, the no contact info isn't the joke, look at the bottom 
"Tasted like chicken" - That was the funny part. LMFAO, get high lately?


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## "SICC" (Nov 9, 2009)

lol


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## Phenom420 (Nov 9, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


>


hehehe this reminds me of this girl I gave a golden shower and missed.... LMFAO thanks for the ride down memory lane.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## Phenom420 (Nov 10, 2009)

I took this pic from a old old phone book ad from the early 90's hahhahaha






I love my MaryJane bread, when I get it at walmart I sing that song haahhahaha, I did take this pic btw


----------



## Phenom420 (Nov 10, 2009)

hahahaha mayb true


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Nov 10, 2009)

http://www.kontraband.com/videos/20330/Wrestling-Bewbs/#show


and remember the children r our future


----------



## Louis541 (Nov 10, 2009)

This is a great flash game. I guess you could call it immortal kombat

http://www.molleindustria.org/faith-fighter


----------



## Phenom420 (Nov 10, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> http://www.kontraband.com/videos/20330/Wrestling-Bewbs/#show
> 
> 
> and remember the children r our future


obama and his boys aren't going to allow us to breed and have children.....

They r already trying yo sterilize us.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## cph (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## cph (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## cph (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Nov 10, 2009)

I'll rep anyone who knows what this image is from


----------



## Joe Camel (Nov 10, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


>





> I'll rep anyone who knows what this image is from


\

I dont know about the cartoon but them titties are from my dreams


----------



## Louis541 (Nov 10, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> I'll rep anyone who knows what this image is from


Naruto maybe?


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 10, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> nope. try again


www.motivatedphotos.com


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Nov 10, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> www.motivatedphotos.com


Nope, you're getting colder. Louis was on the right track


----------



## c5rftw (Nov 10, 2009)

lol, i have thought about becoming a cop for that very reason... and im an good shot with my 92FS Beretta.. BTW you can tell that shotgun is part of the evidence as it has a plastic lock thingy( too stone to remember what they are callled). so this guy obviously has envy in his heart


----------



## jamaicanbubbler420 (Nov 10, 2009)

took me a while put here some amazing pics to add to this thread . enjoy my fellow stoners


----------



## SocataSmoker (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## Leothwyn (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## Sado68 (Nov 11, 2009)

c5rftw said:


> lol, i have thought about becoming a cop for that very reason... and im an good shot with my 92FS Beretta.. BTW you can tell that shotgun is part of the evidence as it has a plastic lock thingy( too stone to remember what they are callled). so this guy obviously has envy in his heart


lol a zip tie?


----------



## Sado68 (Nov 11, 2009)

wow just got through all the older posts...ima go toke now

hmm i just went full circle...imagine that


----------



## anhedonia (Nov 11, 2009)

Cool rap battle.

[youtube]nbCo3_7VdwE[/youtube]


----------



## Leothwyn (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Nov 11, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> Cool rap battle.
> 
> [youtube]nbCo3_7VdwE[/youtube]


 couldnt get passed 57 secs it was to painful lol


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 11, 2009)

http://www.kontraband.com/videos/20287/Girl-Gets-A-Facial/#show

girl gets owned


----------



## Big P (Nov 11, 2009)

*Guy kicks little kid, daddy breaks his face*


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 11, 2009)

wow nice haymaker on the handicapped dude.


----------



## cph (Nov 11, 2009)

No shit!! Dude got what he deserved!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 11, 2009)

Pretty sure he was doing the best he could..... not sure about the parent though.

Cold cocking a handicapped person is not kewl, especially in front of ur child.


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 11, 2009)

why do u guys think hes handicapped?


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 11, 2009)

cuz most normal adults dont kick children. by the way it looks, he could be autistic. yes my initial instinct would be to knock him the fuck out but if he is handicapped i wouldnt do it. maybe yoke him up or something. i know a lot about autistic people and developmentally disabled people and they do crazy spontaneous shit all the time like this dude did.


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 11, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> cuz most normal adults dont kick children. by the way it looks, he could be autistic. yes my initial instinct would be to knock him the fuck out but if he is handicapped i wouldnt do it. maybe yoke him up or something. i know a lot about autistic people and developmentally disabled people and they do crazy spontaneous shit all the time like this dude did.


truee... that makes sense.


----------



## doctorD (Nov 11, 2009)

if hes handicapapable enough to use a cell phone, order food in a fast food restaurant and kick my kid, fuck him. out he goes


----------



## anhedonia (Nov 11, 2009)

Blacks are violent by nature. You never mess with a black. They mostly like to attack people who cant defend for themselves like how that asshole was attacked for hitting the stupid kid. Fuck kids, fuck retards and fuck blacks lol.


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 11, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> truee... that makes sense.


oh yeah i forgot to add if he is not handicapped, then he got what he deserved. but cracker is right, hate to do that shit in front of the kid. it would be hard not to though.


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 11, 2009)

yea u all got some good points..


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 11, 2009)

thought this was a funny pic thread.. ? not a thread to h8 on "blacks" and handicapped ppl and kids... weird


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 11, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> Blacks are violent by nature. You never mess with a black. They mostly like to attack people who cant defend for themselves like how that asshole was attacked for hitting the stupid kid. Fuck kids, fuck retards and fuck blacks lol.


hahahaha.. to funny man.


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 11, 2009)

yea we should get back to the pics... ima try to find some..


----------



## worm5376 (Nov 11, 2009)

this has gotten outta control ~worm


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 11, 2009)

pics.......


----------



## happyface (Nov 11, 2009)

i see it alot i dont know if you guys mean to save a pic to ur desktop and then upload it. but its really simple all you have to do is copy and paste your just doing it to a pic.take it to the message box and and just paste it.OR you can mimimixe ur windows and just drag the pic right oer to the message box.

i wanna explain this cause it took me a while to figure out this simple procedure.


----------



## Joe Camel (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 11, 2009)

ahahaha every time i see this video on his face cracks me up.


----------



## Big P (Nov 11, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> Blacks are violent by nature. You never mess with a black. They mostly like to attack people who cant defend for themselves like how that asshole was attacked for hitting the stupid kid. Fuck kids, fuck retards and fuck blacks lol.


 
shit i would slap u silly and im not black i hope your kidding as your rep is higher than the normal dick faces you see around here


are you a dick face??


PLS Advise ASAP............


----------



## Leothwyn (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## ThatGuy113 (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## IAm5toned (Nov 11, 2009)

anyone else notice that those are 2 left eyes?


----------



## c5rftw (Nov 11, 2009)

that cant be real


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 11, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> Cool rap battle.
> 
> [youtube]nbCo3_7VdwE[/youtube]





dgk4life said:


> couldnt get passed 57 secs it was to painful lol


OMG, me neither, that shit was painfully awkward



CrackerJax said:


> Pretty sure he was doing the best he could..... not sure about the parent though.
> 
> Cold cocking a handicapped person is not kewl, especially in front of ur child.


Dude, I didn't even notice until you pointed it out!


----------



## guitarzan420 (Nov 12, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> Blacks are violent by nature. You never mess with a black. They mostly like to attack people who cant defend for themselves like how that asshole was attacked for hitting the stupid kid. Fuck kids, fuck retards and fuck blacks lol.


 

This is no better than the video. i hope you're joking. If not.......well i think that speaks for itself.


----------



## Groga (Nov 12, 2009)

IAm5toned said:


> anyone else notice that those are 2 left eyes?


I'm not so sure about that... According to the redness in the eyes I'd say they are not the same eye... You know what I am sayin? 
What convinced you?


----------



## That 5hit (Nov 12, 2009)

if you dont stand up for your kids honor they will never trust you when they get older, they would forever remimber the time you let some retard harm them and you did nothing. your child is surpose to feel safe with you - i would not have cared if it was an little old lady - you make my child cry, i make your ass cry infront of them right there on the spot 
if your going to be in public then you should be able to conduct yourself around others - if not, stay the fuck in the basement the world is dangerous. if this is a grown man with speacial needs his fam is wrong for having him around others knowing he is a loose cannon this is not the first time he has shown his ass - you know he prolly kicking his mothers ass also - what if he decides he want to garb a police officer's gun or what if he want to run in the streets this retarded man is out of controll and needs to be regularly knock on his ass - hes verylucky he didnt kick my kid - i keeps the tray 8 on me at all times - and i would want my kid to watch me, watch what daddy can and will do to anyone who harms the family - this is why kids get harmed for years and never tell there parents because they think there parents wont do anything about it anyways- but not that kid - and not my kids - they know all that they have to do is get to me, make it to daddy and all will be well- the worst thing that can happened to a child is to be harm and daddy does nothing especialy infront of me - someone harm your kid infront of you and you did nothing. you think your kid cares that that man is a retardbut thats the type of parent i am and husband that i am - if my wife get in to a fight with another chick im fighting too if i get into a fight she gets down with me same goes for the kids we all fight as one- so not only would i have beat dude ass but the wife would have tryed to kill him















aint nothing sweat but how i hold my gun
i gat 99 problem , being a bytch anit one


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 12, 2009)

First off, the kid wasn't hurt at all. So knocking out a HANDICAPPED person is not even equal force.

What the child does see is that his own father cannot control himself, and beats up on handicapped ppl. 

A normal parent would have first checked out his son. This parent didn't even do that.

This parent acted like a 10 year old.

Once seeing (of course) that your child is uninjured, a responsible person would instantly take the moment to REALIZE the person who "tapped" ur son was HANDICAPPED. 

Then the "normal" parent would have made both apologize and then after explained to the his son how some ppl are born with handicaps, and we all need to be as understanding as possible. It's also not nice to try and scare ppl....because that Handicapped fellow was protecting his MOM...HIS LIFE SUPPORT. 

That fellow doesn't process like you and I.

That Dad doesn't process correctly either. 

My guess is the child will grow up to be just as dysfunctional as the father is now.


----------



## That 5hit (Nov 12, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> First off, the kid wasn't hurt at all. So knocking out a HANDICAPPED person is not even equal force.
> 
> What the child does see is that his own father cannot control himself, and beats up on handicapped ppl.
> 
> ...


then your son in his mind would be like my dads a bitch
i would wup this guys ass then explain all of that
i remimber my dad kicking someones ass when i was a kid dont remimber the reason just remimber him wining 
and that shit is cool - and me and my old man dont agree on everthing but he will always be my hero


----------



## Groga (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## Groga (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 12, 2009)

That 5hit said:


> then your son in his mind would be like my dads a bitch
> i would wup this guys ass then explain all of that
> i remimber my dad kicking someones ass when i was a kid dont remimber the reason just remimber him wining
> and that shit is cool - and me and my old man dont agree on everthing but he will always be my hero


Yes, we all can be proud of our dads who go around beating up the handicapped. 

It's spelled "remember". Guess ur spelling teachers didn't beat up enuf handicapped kidz to get ur admiration.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 12, 2009)

That 5hit said:


> if you dont stand up for your kids honor they will never trust you when they get older, they would forever remimber the time you let some retard harm them and you did nothing. your child is surpose to feel safe with you - i would not have cared if it was an little old lady - you make my child cry, i make your ass cry infront of them right there on the spot
> if your going to be in public then you should be able to conduct yourself around others - if not, stay the fuck in the basement the world is dangerous. if this is a grown man with speacial needs his fam is wrong for having him around others knowing he is a loose cannon this is not the first time he has shown his ass - you know he prolly kicking his mothers ass also - what if he decides he want to garb a police officer's gun or what if he want to run in the streets this retarded man is out of controll and needs to be regularly knock on his ass - hes verylucky he didnt kick my kid - i keeps the tray 8 on me at all times - and i would want my kid to watch me, watch what daddy can and will do to anyone who harms the family - this is why kids get harmed for years and never tell there parents because they think there parents wont do anything about it anyways- but not that kid - and not my kids - they know all that they have to do is get to me, make it to daddy and all will be well- the worst thing that can happened to a child is to be harm and daddy does nothing especialy infront of me - someone harm your kid infront of you and you did nothing. you think your kid cares that that man is a retardbut thats the type of parent i am and husband that i am - if my wife get in to a fight with another chick im fighting too if i get into a fight she gets down with me same goes for the kids we all fight as one- so not only would i have beat dude ass but the wife would have tryed to kill him
> 
> 
> ...


 
are you out of you mind or just a crazy madman full of hate and spite .

LUDA.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2009)

guys the older kid has downsyndrome you can tell by his face. he's probably no older than the kid he kicked in his mind. who can blame the dad for losing it if someone kicked your kid you'd go berserk n think about it after.


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 12, 2009)

i don't think they were close family friends how was the dad supposed to know the kid had a extra chromosome


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 12, 2009)

A mature adult parent doesn't "lose it". They think through it. Both of those kids are victims.


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 12, 2009)

i'm not condoning the actions of the dad


----------



## Boneman (Nov 12, 2009)

Big P said:


> *Guy kicks little kid, daddy breaks his face*


*I dont give a rats ass who kicked my kid nor the circumstances surrounding. If my kid was on the ground bleeding or hurt, yeah I would see how he was, but in this case the lil kid got kicked in the leg and is standing just fine. I'da gone and probably knocked that weirdo on his ass too. I wouldnt have socked him in the jaw but rather shove him in the chest to wake his ass up. Either way he'd be flat on his back.*

*Maybe that lil black kid said something bad to the mom. "Hey daddy, here is one of those fat trailer trash women you keep talking about". Now its a whole different story. LOL*


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 12, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> A mature adult parent doesn't "lose it". They think through it. Both of those kids are victims.


yes 100%.

LUDA.


----------



## loto123 (Nov 12, 2009)

lmao i really do love this thread


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 12, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *I dont give a rats ass who kicked my kid nor the circumstances surrounding. If my kid was on the ground bleeding or hurt, yeah I would see how he was, but in this case the lil kid got kicked in the leg and is standing just fine. I'da gone and probably knocked that weirdo on his ass too. I wouldnt have socked him in the jaw but rather shove him in the chest to wake his ass up. Either way he'd be flat on his back.*
> 
> *Maybe that lil black kid said something bad to the mom. "Hey daddy, here is one of those fat trailer trash women you keep talking about". Now its a whole different story. LOL*


 
the guy with glasses who kicks the kid is obviously mentaly ill with some kind of strange disorder and had a bad trip or a brain cell blow but there was no need to knock the guy out with a brutal blow.

LUDA.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2009)

who gives a fuck?!!? take the argument to a different thread


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 12, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> who gives a fuck?!!? take the argument to a different thread


obviously you (mr angry) or you would not be chipping in with comments.
take yourself to another thread if you dont like whats being discussed.

LUDA.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2009)

ooooooooh ok ill bite your waaaaaaaaay off topic man. 

and no i really dont care if some kid got kicked in the shin or the person who did it was mentally ill or that the person got punched out. really if you could see my face its giving no sign of any compassion for it. 

couldnt give a RATS ass


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Nov 12, 2009)

luda is always in the middle of every argument. A child with mental retardation himself


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 12, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ooooooooh ok ill bite your waaaaaaaaay off topic man.
> 
> and no i really dont care if some kid got kicked in the shin or the person who did it was mentally ill or that the person got punched out. really if you could see my face its giving no sign of any compassion for it.
> 
> couldnt give a RATS ass


ooooooooh ok ill bite your waaaaaaaaay off topic man. 
*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*
*R.O.F.L.M.F.A.O. WHAT ????????*

if you couldent give a rats ass about it then go elsewhere and get over it you are the one making a big deal out of nothing and getting mad and you wont let it drop .

*LUDA.*


----------



## That 5hit (Nov 12, 2009)

this guy uses a cell phone very well
the lil' black kid is prolly all acting crazy in the store while this retard is on the phone
instead of taking his call outside he kick the kid telling him to shut the fuck up
as he walking over to the kid you can tell he is shouting something to him because the kid is starting to run when the retard kick him with thoses big ass skinhead boots of his in the kids shin which hurts like fuck - and besides how is the dad surposed to know that the man the just attacked his kid is retarded - he's out in public, on a cell phone , ordering food at resturunt, seem to be OK to me - and beside we are all just assuming the man is retarded with out proof that video is really grainy someone says look at his face he could just be ugly - but hes one dead son of a bytch for fuckin with me kids i dont care how bad my kids are acting - differant story if thisman was wereing a diaper and in a wheel chair but he was standing strong on the phone before alsulting a child (ps. there no proof that theres anything wrong with this man unless you know him the video is to grainny all we can say is a man hit a kid then the kid father hits the man)


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 12, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> luda is always in the middle of every argument. A child with mental retardation himself


fuck me its the tomato joker jacker at his best .
what this another way to get rep ??????.
i told you before you are an idiot who brings nothing to the table but wants all the credit for nothing and i bet you are repping people on this page like a desperado hoping for a return.
100% loser.

LUDA.


----------



## Boneman (Nov 12, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


>


*LOL Who the feck is this? I was working on a beard like that but it just didnt look right.*


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 12, 2009)

rasputin the spiritual adviser to czar Nikolaus's wife


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> ooooooooh ok ill bite your waaaaaaaaay off topic man.
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*
> *R.O.F.L.M.F.A.O. WHAT ????????*
> 
> ...


"*Pix that make you LOL - Warning - SNWS"

not stupid troll arguments.... and yeah it takes a bigger man to walk away and say nothing lets see if you will drop it eh?!
*


----------



## That 5hit (Nov 12, 2009)

you guys want to make the man retarded because you can't in you mind justyfiy a black man knocking out a white man so if you make him retarded you can say the brotha was wrong for picking on the weak when he is right to protect and defend his child just like anyone else would have done there no way anyone can say looking at that grainny video that that man is retarded
- he may now be retarded after he come too after being knock out


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 12, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


>


*nice beard rob suits you well .*

*CHRIS.*
**


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 12, 2009)

That 5hit said:


> you guys want to make the man retarded because you can't in you mind justyfiy a black man knocking out a white man - he may now be retarded after he come too after being knock out


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2009)

holy shit is that mysticlown^^^


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 12, 2009)

don't be hatin


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 12, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> fuck me its the tomato joker jacker at his best .
> what this another way to get rep ??????.
> i told you before you are an idiot who brings nothing to the table but wants all the credit for nothing and i bet you are repping people on this page like a desperado hoping for a return.
> 100% loser.
> ...


nice insults.


----------



## Big P (Nov 12, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


>


 
damn that shit is cool as fuck where do you get those. they should make one to put on your head too so you can cut your hair with it too


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 12, 2009)

the perfect fade every time


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## can.i.buz (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## can.i.buz (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## can.i.buz (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## can.i.buz (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 12, 2009)

That 5hit said:


> you guys want to make the man retarded because you can't in you mind justyfiy a black man knocking out a white man so if you make him retarded you can say the brotha was wrong for picking on the weak when he is right to protect and defend his child just like anyone else would have done there no way anyone can say looking at that grainny video that that man is retarded
> - he may now be retarded after he come too after being knock out


I was going to stay out of it, cuz I think this whole fucking argument is stupid, but then I read THIS post and I just can't let it pass.

This post is probably one of the stupidest, most ignorant posts you have ever made. And that's saying something.


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## Louis541 (Nov 12, 2009)

That 5hit said:


> you guys want to make the man retarded because you can't in you mind justyfiy a black man knocking out a white man so if you make him retarded you can say the brotha was wrong for picking on the weak when he is right to protect and defend his child just like anyone else would have done there no way anyone can say looking at that grainny video that that man is retarded
> - he may now be retarded after he come too after being knock out


Wow. You're right this is totally a Racist issue. You should go call Al Sharpton.

No but seriously. Didn't you once make a thread saying you would have no problem giving a 5 year old weed? Great parenting. You should right a book.

But really, I would of laid that guy out too. I'm not gonna sit there and debate whether he's retarded while he hits my kid again. How do you people even know he's retarded. Seems like someone just pulled it out of there ass and everyone ran with it. If I found out the guy was retarded after the fact I would of apologized, and offered to pay for there meal. But I'm not going to let my son get hit by a guy 3 times his size.


----------



## anhedonia (Nov 12, 2009)

I would give a teething baby cannabis tincture. Back in the day a tablespoon of brandy was the trick.


----------



## can.i.buz (Nov 12, 2009)

Who cares???? Let's get back to funny!










WTF, I previewed that and it was ok


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 12, 2009)

talk about overkill for christ sakes. you guys act like my wife lol, i got some midol. do some of yall smoke weed or are some uptight like carlton banks all the fuckin time?? normal adults dont usually kick kids in the nuts for no reason at all......but in the long run wgaf.. funny pics please.


----------



## anhedonia (Nov 12, 2009)

pretty funny.

[youtube]HmIlwIgMmyY[/youtube]


----------



## can.i.buz (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## "SICC" (Nov 12, 2009)

not to bring the topic of that kid getting kic'd, but how do you all kno that was guy handicapped? was it some story on the new or something and the vid just unded up here?

i mean that would have been my first reaction, and if it wouldn't have been one of yours, you really need to get a grip on life, and get out of the bubble they keep you in..


anyways i like this one, cant remember who posted it


----------



## delaner59 (Nov 12, 2009)

Fire run through the 2009 Tough Guy Challenge


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 12, 2009)

[youtube]wIvuGo_GsFE[/youtube]

Longer version

and here's a news thing about it

http://newsone.com/nation/just-curious-nation/just-curious-can-you-justify-punching-a-kid-with-downs-syndrome/


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 12, 2009)

Oh ok, the vid from the link is alot more clear, so you can see the guys face. But what it fails to show or even say is where was the father before it happened, that guy had his bac to him at first, so if they just walked it, maybe thats why he struck him, i mean judge me if you want, but thats what i would have done, IF i had just walked in, but we dont kno that. the father does looks ashamed after the incident tho.


----------



## Big P (Nov 12, 2009)

its easy to be an arm chair quarter back but the retarded guy came up on that kid so fast and dad reacted within a split second. for all he knows that guy was trying to harm his kid and he had no time to think he had to act to protect his child. 

imagine if he waited to see what this man was doing to his kid and then if he was some crazed dude stabbing his kid it would have been too late and his son would be dead. I wouldnt take any chances either with sombody swiftly assalting my child. 


mommy should have been watching the special needs kid more closly she doesnt even do anythign when her son runs up at top speed and attacks a little baby. I think she was too busy drooling over the fast food nom nom nom

turned out he was retarded so he took one on the chin, lesson learned he doesnt have a right to assult anyone specially a child.

if some crazy dude wanted to stab the kid you guys would think different, but whos to say this retarded person wasnt gonna stab him if left to his own devices?

he looked like he was gonna fuck that kid up.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 12, 2009)

Don't leave me dgk!








































































































































































LOL, this one cracked me up


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 12, 2009)

That's a bit presumptuous isn't it? Now I hope if the rapture comes, his car IS manned. 





















































Who knows where that's from? Golden god status if you do....







I've been saying that for years


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 12, 2009)

ok wikid im stayin but only cause u made me laugh wit this...


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 12, 2009)

I poke badgers with spoons

too.


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 12, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3385005]not to bring the topic of that kid getting kic'd, but how do you all kno that was guy handicapped? was it some story on the new or something and the vid just unded up here?

i mean that would have been my first reaction, and if it wouldn't have been one of yours, you really need to get a grip on life, and get out of the bubble they keep you in..


anyways i like this one, cant remember who posted it

[/QUOTE]

Actually I noticed it from the vid. I noticed the guy was handicapped before I noticed the parent was black. It's very easy to see.


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 12, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Who knows where that's from? Golden god status if you do....


"Forgive me Father, for I have sinned... I poked a badger with a spoon." Eddie Izzard


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 12, 2009)

Woodstock.Hippie said:


> I poke badgers with spoons
> 
> too.


But do you know where it's from....



floridasucks said:


> "Forgive me Father, for I have sinned... I poked a badger with a spoon." Eddie Izzard


YOU ROCK! As long as you didn't cheat...I love Eddie Izzard, he is the MAN.

Plus rep to you, in honor of your golden god status.


----------



## DaGambler (Nov 13, 2009)

*Truly Inspired by my fellow RIU Members ...  .  . *































































































.


----------



## Keenly (Nov 13, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> But do you know where it's from....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dudes accent is funny enough



cake or death wikid?


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## That 5hit (Nov 13, 2009)

the guy was retarded?????? WHaaaaat
he wasn't crazy enuff to kick the father first
he went right to the kid, why you may ask 
because he not crazy
how much you want to bet that he never kick another black kid


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 13, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uqybDdU4qVk&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uqybDdU4qVk&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>[/youtube]

[youtube]<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/W9S5-EB8dR8&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/W9S5-EB8dR8&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>[/youtube]

The second one starts getting funnier around 1:28 lol.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 13, 2009)

Keenly said:


> dudes accent is funny enough
> 
> 
> 
> cake or death wikid?


Cake or Death?

Cake please...

Well we're OUTTA cake! We only had the few bits and we didn't expect such a rush. 

So my choice is "or death"?...Well I'll have CHICKEN then, sir...

Taste of human?



LOL, he fucking rocks. As do you keenly, as do you. 



That 5hit said:


> the guy was retarded?????? WHaaaaat
> he wasn't crazy enuff to kick the father first
> he went right to the kid, why you may ask
> because he not crazy
> how much you want to bet that he never kick another black kid


Why do you keep trying to make it about race? It isn't. If it had been a white man who laid him out, it'd be the same fucking discussion.

Get over it already.


----------



## Keenly (Nov 13, 2009)

That 5hit said:


> the guy was retarded?????? WHaaaaat
> he wasn't crazy enuff to kick the father first
> he went right to the kid, why you may ask
> because he not crazy
> how much you want to bet that he never kick another black kid



dude come on man its obvious he is handicapped


the man starts moving to kick the little kid BEFORE he even knows who or what it is


he just turns steps and kicks, without even thinking about it, by the time he realizes what happened he is already getting a big black fist in his face


wikid, awesome, just liquid awesome


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 13, 2009)

who cares if the dude was fuckin retarded or not.. either a his handler should of had a better eye on him or b he should be kept at home.. and honestly im not black im white and if anyone and i mean anyone white black green a genius or retarded or santa himfuckinself ever laid a finger or foot on my kid i would rock their world.. and any parent that wouldnt has no balls... now back to funny pictures please


----------



## Joe Camel (Nov 13, 2009)

Lol Asian comixs


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 13, 2009)

Spoken like a truly insecure person.... NEXT!!


----------



## That 5hit (Nov 13, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> who cares if the dude was fuckin retarded or not.. either a his handler should of had a better eye on him or b he should be kept at home.. and honestly im not black im white and if anyone and i mean anyone white black green a genius or retarded or santa himfuckinself ever laid a finger or foot on my kid i would rock their world.. and any parent that wouldnt has no balls... now back to funny pictures please


^100% RIGHT^


yeah race doesn't mater - iwas not the person who first brought it up i tryed to defend it the way it was done here- this is the truth i could under stand if the guy was in a wheelchair drulling and shiting on himself - but this guy is on the phone prolly drive a car - out and about by him self - he need to learn rules of ingagement (social and anti-social behavier)this is the type of guy that kill animals for fun - and everyone keeps giving him a retard pass - i notice he didnt kick the father and i only say this because someone says he just acted without thinking, trust he put some thought into it - he didnt jump the counter and try and swim in the deep fryer either, well he need to not be out by himself or needs a better handler - to me i say fuck you if you think he didnt know better - fuck you if you say you wouldnt have put a foot in his ass
- if he didn't know better do to being retarded this type of shit would be all over the news all the time everywhere but this is the only case of it - why - because retards are not stupid, they no better, this guy is a monster that just so happen to be mildly retarded garanteed you cant trust small animals around this guy or kids - i know plenty of handcapped people that dont act like that - many of them will and do harm themselfs before they will ever harm other - this guy is just a monster that gat what was coming to him - so dont blame harming childern on being retarded - he would of done that regardless, his retarded gene made him forget that other people was around , normally he would have just waited tell noone else was around 

dis.gan.killa4life is right 
it does not matter who you are children are off limits period even retards know this- keep this guy on his meds or put him to sleep- before he make the knews again for far worst


----------



## Keenly (Nov 13, 2009)

That 5hit said:


> ^100% RIGHT^
> 
> 
> yeah race doesn't mater - iwas not the person who first brought it up i tryed to defend it the way it was done here- this is the truth i could under stand if the guy was in a wheelchair drulling and shiting on himself - but this guy is on the phone prolly drive a car - out and about by him self - he need to learn rules of ingagement (social and anti-social behavier)this is the type of guy that kill animals for fun - and everyone keeps giving him a retard pass - i notice he didnt kick the father and i only say this because someone says he just acted without thinking, trust he put some thought into it - he didnt jump the counter and try and swim in the deep fryer either, well he need to not be out by himself or needs a better handler - to me i say fuck you if you think he didnt know better - fuck you if you say you wouldnt have put a foot in his ass
> ...


please please please for the love of the english language use spell check


its hard to read


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 13, 2009)

poor girls got hairy nipples


----------



## That 5hit (Nov 13, 2009)

what does P W N D means


----------



## Keenly (Nov 13, 2009)

That 5hit said:


> what does P W N D means



Pwned is pretty much nerd speak for Owned


it originated from the typo of it i believe 

its stupid yes, but a fun word to say aloud


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 13, 2009)

its new for owned


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 13, 2009)

Midget ass...it funny anytime of the day


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 13, 2009)

full moon!!!............


----------



## bourbonandsin (Nov 13, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iM7MR5_v47w&color1=0x234900&color2=0x0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iM7MR5_v47w&color1=0x234900&color2=0x0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Even better one


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 13, 2009)

is there a dead horse in here lol??


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 13, 2009)

Someone else already posted this, but it cracks me up


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## Louis541 (Nov 13, 2009)

Whoa. Was that planned?

That was one hell of a coincidence.....


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 13, 2009)

no it was in response to the athiest post...  hi wikid


----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Nov 13, 2009)

Atheism is merely the absence of religion.


----------



## anhedonia (Nov 13, 2009)

That wouldnt cross the minds of the people who come up with that stupid shit.


----------



## Manny Ramirez (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## jqthc (Nov 13, 2009)

hahahaha good shit


----------



## Louis541 (Nov 13, 2009)

This one feels so wrong.


----------



## Boneman (Nov 13, 2009)

*LOL Funny one but I highly doubt it. There would be an entire fleet of USN Captains relieved if this incident were true and it would have been all over the news *

*Funny as shit though *



dgk4life said:


>


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 13, 2009)

I laughed so hard at this


----------



## Louis541 (Nov 13, 2009)

What we found when we bombed the moon.


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## cph (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## cph (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## cph (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## cph (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## cph (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## Leothwyn (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## cph (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 13, 2009)

dgk4life said:


>





THIS is the pic I was talking about before, I've seen it as a you'll shit bricks pic, and someone said she was dead...is she? How can you tell? Why was someone taking pics of a posed dead girl?


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 13, 2009)

she aint dead but this guy will be soon.










LUDA.


----------



## Louis541 (Nov 13, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> THIS is the pic I was talking about before, I've seen it as a you'll shit bricks pic, and someone said she was dead...is she? How can you tell? Why was someone taking pics of a posed dead girl?


http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Perfection_Girl


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 13, 2009)

Louis541 said:


> http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Perfection_Girl


Thank you Louis, that helped a lot


----------



## That 5hit (Nov 14, 2009)

shes not dead
i think its because she has on two pair of panties and two bra
why have on two sets of underwere


----------



## bestbuds09 (Nov 14, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *LOL Who the feck is this? I was working on a beard like that but it just didnt look right.*


this is rasputin from russia, this motherfucker was a ver good manipulator, just with his bare looks ha was able to manipulate people, this guy was fing crazy, read about him hes pretty interesting


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 14, 2009)

take a good long look at the rosery


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 14, 2009)

hahaha.. got me good...


----------



## That 5hit (Nov 14, 2009)

im telling you the shit brix's is she gat on two pair of underwhere

but now that i think of it i can see why people say's she is dead what person poses for a pic whit out looking at the camera

but im sure its the two pair of pant's and bra's she has on


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 14, 2009)

http://www.kontraband.com/videos/20396/Risky-Failness/#show


----------



## Phenom420 (Nov 14, 2009)

Right after a line of blow....


My dealers kids






Get infected before it's too late.


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 14, 2009)

Dealers kids this thread is great . . .


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Nov 14, 2009)

http://www.kontraband.com/videos/20362/Rejected-Mortal-Kombat-Fatalities/#show


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 14, 2009)

daddy like ...................


----------



## Phenom420 (Nov 14, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> daddy like ...................


Oh Id love for that to sit on my face!


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 14, 2009)

either end ...woo hoo


----------



## anhedonia (Nov 14, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> daddy like ...................


That is disgusting! EEEEWWW!


----------



## jamaicanbubbler420 (Nov 14, 2009)

id tap that hahahaha


----------



## Phenom420 (Nov 14, 2009)

jamaicanbubbler420 said:


> id tap that hahahaha


dude thats my mom
WTF?!?!?!?!?!
gagagagagaga


----------



## Phenom420 (Nov 14, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> either end ...woo hoo


yummy just slap some peanut butter on that ass crack


----------



## That 5hit (Nov 14, 2009)

you guys are making me sick
stop it 
change the pic subject quick


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm sorry, I had to report that post, cuz that shit is just DISGUST and I can't believe you posted it.


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 14, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'm sorry, I had to report that post, cuz that shit is just DISGUST and I can't believe you posted it.


 i stand by wikid


----------



## Phenom420 (Nov 14, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHA LMFAO 
OMFSHIT LMFAO
hahahahhaa

Your in trouble................. lalalalalala


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 14, 2009)

I doubt he'll get in trouble, I just don't want to have to see that shit every time I check out this thread. I have my settings set so that the most amount of posts possible shows per page, so it could end up staying on my screen for an extended period of time, depending on how fast the thread moves. 

But since it's still up, I'll just put him on ignore, so the shit doesn't show up on my screen at all. As long as I don't have to see it, I don't care


----------



## Phenom420 (Nov 14, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I doubt he'll get in trouble, I just don't want to have to see that shit every time I check out this thread. I have my settings set so that the most amount of posts possible shows per page, so it could end up staying on my screen for an extended period of time, depending on how fast the thread moves.
> 
> But since it's still up, I'll just put him on ignore, so the shit doesn't show up on my screen at all. As long as I don't have to see it, I don't care


I was just tryin 2 b a bit goofy and lighten the mood. I laughed my arse off as did my wife, but all the same ya I knew that was coming, just glad I could laugh b4 it was bye bye. Take care yall.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 14, 2009)

i love this thread,


----------



## Phenom420 (Nov 14, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3396192]i love this thread,





[/QUOTE]

LMFAO! hahahahaha
prob meeting with bush's grand daddy "prescott" lol


----------



## happyface (Nov 14, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'm sorry, I had to report that post, cuz that shit is just DISGUST and I can't believe you posted it.


 buzz killington


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 15, 2009)

happyface said:


> buzz killington


Sorry I don't want to see anal beads coming out of some bitch's asshole every time I come to this thread 

If you want to look at porn, go to a porn site, this is the internet, there's plenty of free shit out there. Or if you insist on bringing porn to RIU, at least keep it in an appropriately marked thread, so I can stay out of it. 

Like I said, I don't have a problem with it, as long as I don't have to see it. 

I'm sure if I posted a pic of some guy bent over in that same position with anal beads coming out his asshole, there'd be PLENTY of people who would have a problem with it. 

So  and have a nice day


----------



## Pnuggle (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't think as many people would take offense to the male anal beads as much as the female. anal beads are gross both ways, but definitely less of a sexual thing and more of a funny thing when they are in a guys butthole.


----------



## Phenom420 (Nov 15, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Sorry I don't want to see anal beads coming out of some bitch's asshole every time I come to this thread
> 
> If you want to look at porn, go to a porn site, this is the internet, there's plenty of free shit out there. Or if you insist on bringing porn to RIU, at least keep it in an appropriately marked thread, so I can stay out of it.
> 
> ...


You want me to me find you a pic???
LMFAO


I lasugh so hard at the "Sorry I don't want to see anal beads coming out of some bitch's asshole every time I come to this thread " Im still laughing
im stoned
thank you sooo much rep 4 u


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 15, 2009)

Pnuggle said:


> I don't think as many people would take offense to the male anal beads as much as the female. anal beads are gross both ways, but definitely less of a sexual thing and more of a funny thing when they are in a guys butthole.


I think you're severely underestimating the homophobia of this site. I'm not saying ALL members, but enough would bitch. I remember I had a pic in my sig that was a shot of a guy wearing one of those elephant thongs, where your dick goes in the trunk. Some people lost their fucking minds. Enough to where I was told to remove it. 

So I can't have a clean humorous pic in of a guy in a thong, but naked women are ok. It's the double standard that I have a problem with, more than anything.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 15, 2009)

Phenom420 said:


> You want me to me find you a pic???
> LMFAO
> 
> 
> ...


lol, I'm glad I could make you laugh 

And COULD you? Seriously? Find me a pic that is. It would save me the time and disgust of having to look for one myself


----------



## Phenom420 (Nov 15, 2009)

ARE YOU SERIOUS?
I got a funny 1 that cracks me up.... mayb it was a movie...
this guy has the HUGESTS ass pulg ive ever seen up his ass
if i can find it u want me to post it somewhere??


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 15, 2009)

Phenom420 said:


> ARE YOU SERIOUS?
> I got a funny 1 that cracks me up.... mayb it was a movie...
> this guy has the HUGESTS ass pulg ive ever seen up his ass
> if i can find it u want me to post it somewhere??


Well if it cracks you up, this IS the Pix that make you LOL thread, and if that other pic is allowed to stay, fair is fair right? 

Bring it on


----------



## Phenom420 (Nov 15, 2009)

it was a movie i cant find it
best i could come up with is a guy with a hard on and sticking deodorant up his ass

Your a girl right¿


----------



## MaiaPax (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 15, 2009)

Phenom420 said:


> it was a movie i cant find it
> best i could come up with is a guy with a hard on and sticking deodorant up his ass
> 
> Your a girl right¿


Yes.

But would it be a problem if I were a man?


----------



## 88malice (Nov 15, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'm sorry, I had to report that post, cuz that shit is just DISGUST and I can't believe you posted it.


Wikid got mad cause you posted a pic of her  <3 wikid


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 15, 2009)

88malice said:


> Wikid got mad cause you posted a pic of her  <3 wikid


Naw, I just don't feel like looking at that pic of your mom blowing that guy while he holds those dummies...it's just kinda creepy


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm with Wikid.


----------



## That 5hit (Nov 15, 2009)

i thought that my post was very tastefull
i really liked the last one 
the guy having the other guy tie his shoes because his hand were full
LOL - did you see the black dummy face
richard & willie
funky hunkey and nasty nigger - LOL now thats some funny shit
i'm black its cool - i can do that


you report my pics, but do you know how many "black and chicken" jokes that are on this thread now when i do it its wrong 
race jokes and sex jokes are they off limits now 
no one told me of the rules 
i guess the thread had to get closed sooner or later

Wiki lighten up we cant live off of cute kitten's playing with yarn humor forever LOL


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 15, 2009)

Why should the thread be closed, I am not reporting your posts??


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 15, 2009)

in this thread?

Hippie Tip:

including the entirty of a message when including a quote can be cumbursome on readers.


----------



## 88malice (Nov 15, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Naw, I just don't feel like looking at that pic of your mom blowing that guy while he holds those dummies...it's just kinda creepy


mom jokes ftl :/


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 15, 2009)

Pnuggle said:


> I don't think as many people would take offense to the male anal beads as much as the female. anal beads are gross both ways, but definitely less of a sexual thing and more of a funny thing when they are in a guys butthole.



Funny?? Not funny.... what is funny is the sad fact that most Americans are sexually immature. I've been all around the world, and let me assure all of you, Americans are juvenile when it comes to sex and sexuality.
Truly....

===========================================================


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Nov 15, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Funny?? Not funny.... what is funny is the sad fact that most Americans are sexually immature. I've been all around the world, and let me assure all of you, Americans are juvenile when it comes to sex and sexuality.
> Truly....
> 
> ===========================================================


 If a golden shower is your idea of sexual maturity, I will take your last post as a compliment. Thank you


----------



## Pnuggle (Nov 15, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Funny?? Not funny.... what is funny is the sad fact that most Americans are sexually immature. I've been all around the world, and let me assure all of you, Americans are juvenile when it comes to sex and sexuality.
> Truly....
> 
> ===========================================================


yeah, I'm with you on this. i dunno, i've seen a few man dicks and testicles in this thread and nobody said anything about those.


----------



## IAm5toned (Nov 15, 2009)

Groga said:


> I'm not so sure about that... According to the redness in the eyes I'd say they are not the same eye... You know what I am sayin?
> What convinced you?


the tear ducts.....


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 15, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> If a golden shower is your idea of sexual maturity, I will take your last post as a compliment. Thank you


The pic wasn't linked to the comment...


----------



## Big P (Nov 15, 2009)

*Old school lol cats were not "pussy's"*

*




*








































[youtube]P3q8sgVKeRQ[/youtube]


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Nov 15, 2009)

[youtube]PWIqbAIoIJ8[/youtube]

edit: for some reason this was a related video to that girl getting busted by her dad


----------



## bobtokes (Nov 15, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> LMAO


----------



## can.i.buz (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Phenom420 (Nov 15, 2009)

can.i.buz said:


>


LOL
try "new world order" or "fema camps"


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 15, 2009)

That 5hit said:


> i thought that my post was very tastefull
> i really liked the last one
> the guy having the other guy tie his shoes because his hand were full
> LOL - did you see the black dummy face
> ...


I didn't have a problem with the racist joke, like I said, I had a problem with having to look at anal beads streaming out of some bitch's asshole every time I clicked this thread. I don't see how that fit into this thread at all, it wasn't humorous, it was just porn.

As you can see, the thread wasn't closed, the crap was just deleted. It's awesome how that works, isn't it? 

If you see posts that you have a problem with, I suggest you report them. That's what the !! button is there for. And as we all can see, it WORKS


----------



## Phenom420 (Nov 15, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I didn't have a problem with the racist joke, like I said, I had a problem with having to look at anal beads streaming out of some bitch's asshole every time I clicked this thread. I don't see how that fit into this thread at all, it wasn't humorous, it was just porn.
> 
> As you can see, the thread wasn't closed, the crap was just deleted. It's awesome how that works, isn't it?
> 
> If you see posts that you have a problem with, I suggest you report them. That's what the !! button is there for. And as we all can see, it WORKS


LMFAO
she said it again
Thanks sooo much you slay me


----------



## Pnuggle (Nov 15, 2009)

that dog is cute


----------



## Phenom420 (Nov 15, 2009)

I hope he got to nut in her too.


----------



## guitarzan420 (Nov 15, 2009)

^^^^^^that shit is funny^^^^^^^^^


----------



## DaGambler (Nov 16, 2009)

If thats what ur looking for (anal beads, etc.) ... Spankwire.com is the best site on the internet, IMO.

However, that deffinitely isn't the vibe i'm looking for when i visit RIU.ORG 

Can't exactly say i'm offended with as much porn as i have exposed myself to ...  but porn deffinitely doesn't seem appropriate here.

UNLESS -- it involves Bare-Neked women AND Marijunana.  That i -am- in favor of !!
.


----------



## Keenly (Nov 16, 2009)

girls that think they have the right to vandalize and destroy some one else's property due to jealousy really piss me off



i cant even watch the show cheaters becase these stupid women think that because they got cheated on they can set the guys stuff of fire and break his windows and spraypaint his car without consequence 




i would call the cops on the bitch... press charges and see her arrested for destruction of property


my opinion aside let the lulz continue


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm going back through the entire thread and saving the funniest shit, and I thought I should repost this for Peter Parker


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 16, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'm going back through the entire thread and saving the funniest shit, and I thought I should repost this for Peter Parker


I've actually quoted this one before. I think I said something like 'Doesn't look like any spiderman I know.'


----------



## TCurtiss (Nov 16, 2009)

If that what it takes I am the man for the job

I know I can do that

Just not sure how many times though?


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 17, 2009)

i would rather be catman.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Big P (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## Boneman (Nov 18, 2009)

*OMFG I saw this and about split my gut laughing. Just need a cigar to add the finishing touch *



CrackerJax said:


>


----------



## cph (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## Leothwyn (Nov 18, 2009)

*A few reasons to not pass out:*
As teens, my friends and I used to sometimes play tricks on anyone who passed out. One friend, who was pretty big, and quick to fight when drinking, passed out and got the drag queen treatment (eye shadow, blush, etc.). When he finally woke up we all went on another beer run. It was hilarious in the store - people staring at him, and he was being all belligerent and tough... "what the fuck are you looking at"... (this was in the 80s, we had spiky, colored hair, so people staring wasn't unusual - he didn't figure it out until after the beer run.)


----------



## towelie... (Nov 18, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'm going back through the entire thread and saving the funniest shit, and I thought I should repost this for Peter Parker


thats kinda what it feels like when he posts


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 18, 2009)

this was the best one


----------



## anhedonia (Nov 18, 2009)

Found this while searching for hemp hoodlambs.

http://www.freepatentsonline.com/y2009/0113605.html


----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## cph (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Nov 18, 2009)

WHATS THE BIG DEAL ABOUT SWINE FLU..LOL


----------



## cph (Nov 18, 2009)

hahaha Just slightly over Leprosy!

No way are they giving me that shot!!!!


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Nov 18, 2009)

AND PPL SAY AMERICANS R THE DUMBEST...

http://www.kontraband.com/videos/20439/MODERN-WARFARE-2-SUCKS/#show


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 18, 2009)

dgk4life said:


>


LMAO! Emo for Halloween?


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Nov 18, 2009)

newgrowth said:


> lmao! Emo for halloween?


 
when im alone i cut myself.... More cake


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 18, 2009)

http://www.kontraband.com/videos/20369/Snowball-Catch-FAIL/#show


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 18, 2009)

LOL MORE FOREIGNERS BEING AMAZINGLY SMART

http://www.kontraband.com/videos/20444/Snow-Dive/#show


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 18, 2009)

there is always one 


http://www.kontraband.com/videos/20465/Wedding-Pole-Dance-FAIL/#show


----------



## Louis541 (Nov 18, 2009)

That was fucking GREAT! that chick was wasted. See how pissed the bride looked when that slutty chick grabbed the groom?

And that snow diving thing was AWESOME! I would let that kid fuck my girlfriend.


----------



## That 5hit (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## That 5hit (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Nov 18, 2009)

sorry kiddies no xmas this year santas sleepin one off


----------



## xAnderblaze (Nov 18, 2009)

Big P said:


> http://i10.tinypic.com/6src9xw.jpg[/IMG]


Oh My god I nearly choked on jelly bean I should have you arrested for attempted murder!! LOL


----------



## That 5hit (Nov 18, 2009)

look like a kids hand


whites love chicken more then blacks: fact

you know this guy is an asshole


----------



## Louis541 (Nov 18, 2009)

That guy is going to be PISSED in a few years once he gets some common sense.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## Sado68 (Nov 19, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


>


"excuse me my eyes are down here"


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 19, 2009)

towelie... said:


> thats kinda what it feels like when he posts


Hey man, I don't mind watching you do that to yourself every time I post... If that's how you're gonna feel about it, then that's on you dude.


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 19, 2009)

Louis541 said:


> That guy is going to be PISSED in a few years once he gets some common sense.



Ur an optimist aren't you...

What's the guy on the right thinking? "lawdy, I'm in the wrong room?!"


----------



## Big P (Nov 19, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Ur an optimist aren't you...
> 
> What's the guy on the right thinking? "lawdy, I'm in the wrong room?!"


 
lol i was thinkin tha same thing hes like "wtf" i better not end up lookin like that guy!


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Nov 19, 2009)

Louis541 said:


> That guy is going to be PISSED in a few years once he gets some common sense.


Or if he ever applies for a *JOB*.

Hint: If you feel you must announce to everyone around you that you are cool, you are *anything* but 'cool.'


----------



## bobtokes (Nov 19, 2009)

Louis541 said:


> LOOKS LIKE MARKER PEN TO ME
> WHO WOULD DO THAT TO THEM SELVES
> LOL


----------



## That 5hit (Nov 19, 2009)

this asshole would


----------



## Big P (Nov 19, 2009)

*internet douchebags revealed: mr. cool ice*

July 23, 2008 in kill yourself expeditiously | Tags: mr. cool ice 





from wunderkraut.com

so every blog entry or article or photo montage of terrible tattoos that ive ever seen has included this guy. his name (clearly) is mr. cool ice. i saw him again today while scrolling through this slideshow and finally decided to google and find out exactly who this jerkwad is.

apparently theres a video of him out there, talking abt himself and basically explaining the fuckery that covers his body and entire life, by proxy. cept it was in german. this guy got somebody to translate it though, so if you were as curious as i have been, praise the baby moses, cause heres your answers, you bastards. quick fact sheet:

-he spent over 6 thousand US dollars on that dumb shit. do you know what i could do with 6 thousand US dollars? i could buy 60,000 pieces of penny candy and fill my room with them and jump and dive and swim around in it like Scrooge McDuck used to do. and that would be money far better spent.
-hes been going by the name mr. cool ice for 13 years. my guess is that he adopted it in the days of Vanilla Ices reign and _really_ ran with it. thats about as smart as me getting HD-DVD tatted on my ass. that is not always going 

to be the hot shit, brother, i regret to inform you.
-hes german. oddly enough, that kind of explains all this for me.
the best thing about this guys existance is that his shit-ass name reminds me of the Cool Dr. Money episode on my brother and me. lol remember that show? when dee dee got that wack ass haircut?


----------



## That 5hit (Nov 19, 2009)

and i bet he only answers to the full name 
Mr. Cool Ice


----------



## Big P (Nov 19, 2009)

[youtube]ZBCD34F0PYc[/youtube]


----------



## That 5hit (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Big P (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Johnnyorganic (Nov 19, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_i8YV-LQ7Zs&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_i8YV-LQ7Zs&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 19, 2009)

i bet that guy that put that huge brand logo on his back has never seen the first dime from nike ,,,,free ad space ..fail


----------



## doctorD (Nov 19, 2009)

Im sure its true. Not dime one. I used to compete in a sport with lots of sponsors and if you didn't pay me you wouldn't see a logo anyplace around me.


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## da07flopro (Nov 19, 2009)

dgk4life said:


>


LMAO Cyber sex Fail


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 19, 2009)

seriously wtf is happening here?


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 19, 2009)

shes lighting the gals cig


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 19, 2009)

duh!! but um why is she bent over lighting it doggy style while one dude wears a orange dress another dude has on purple frilly panties and y r they behind police tape?


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 19, 2009)

just being a smart ass acting like everything else looked normal


----------



## anhedonia (Nov 19, 2009)

Some sort of grotesque mime???


----------



## xAnderblaze (Nov 19, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> duh!! but um why is she bent over lighting it doggy style while one dude wears a orange dress another dude has on purple frilly panties and y r they behind police tape?


Your post is even funnier then the picture!!


----------



## IAm5toned (Nov 19, 2009)

superherpegonnachlamydiaids inspection.
explains the police tape.
i like the guy with his hand on his chin, he looks so focused lol


----------



## bobtokes (Nov 19, 2009)

i think the girl bent over is lighting a fart, the other girl is going to light her gig from it lets hope she dont follow through


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Big P (Nov 19, 2009)

bobtokes said:


> i think the girl bent over is lighting a fart, the other girl is going to light her gig from it lets hope she dont follow through


 
yes and its holloween thats why theres dresses and police tape


----------



## Big P (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Leothwyn (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Joe Camel (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## SmokinandTokein (Nov 19, 2009)

Well heres a few for ya! Read em all im sure they wont dissapoint


----------



## Sado68 (Nov 19, 2009)

Joe Camel said:


>


lol gettin rick rolled at its finest


----------



## XxHazexX (Nov 19, 2009)

[


----------



## doctorD (Nov 20, 2009)

Sorry I dont know how to embed this. But if I ever need a mobile home Im getting it from this guy. " i was hit in the face with a crescent wrench 5 times by my wife's boyfriend" lol
http://www.break.com/index/brutally-honest-mobile-home-commercial.html


----------



## Leothwyn (Nov 20, 2009)

[youtube]LldXXk-TUW4[/youtube]


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 20, 2009)

doctorD said:


> Sorry I dont know how to embed this. But if I ever need a mobile home Im getting it from this guy. " i was hit in the face with a crescent wrench 5 times by my wife's boyfriend" lol
> http://www.break.com/index/brutally-honest-mobile-home-commercial.html


hahah.. this is great.


----------



## Louis541 (Nov 20, 2009)

That was pure PWNG! 

He was going crazy with those buttons.


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 20, 2009)

which one of them plays the banjo?


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 20, 2009)

its so easy a caveman can do it.


----------



## Boneman (Nov 20, 2009)

*I wouldn't kick either one of these ladies out of bed for eating crackers. They're both hotties  That Florida State chick has a nice rack and good looking too!*

*Biden is an IDIOT!! and so is his sidekick *


----------



## ANC (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey thats a klingon caveman, good find.
I'm so glad we are past the pics that make you want to barf section.


----------



## Joe Camel (Nov 20, 2009)

ANC said:


> Hey thats a klingon caveman, good find.
> I'm so glad we are past the pics that make you want to barf section.


orly


----------



## ANC (Nov 20, 2009)

when I'm big I want to be like you


----------



## Joe Camel (Nov 20, 2009)

Looking back the barf pic was pretty bad.
I removed it.
Dont get your feelings hurt.
Joe was just trying to be sarcastic.


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 20, 2009)

I liked the barf picture!

Especially right after the complainer that never posts funny pictures complained again!

Please put it back for me to enjoy over and over.

I'm serious.

I expect to be grossed out in a funny way when I subscribed to this thread.

I thought them was the rules. 

Please don't disappoint everyone, Joe!

I would've +repped ya, but I'm out.


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 20, 2009)

This isn't funny, but it is amazing...

[youtube]u7v9yYWNT20[/youtube]


----------



## jfgordon1 (Nov 20, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> This isn't funny, but it is amazing...


lol you think that's real?


----------



## jats (Nov 20, 2009)

No frickin way.......


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't think it's real, but I still can't help watching it over and over. It's a photoshopped ballistic missile I imagine.


----------



## anhedonia (Nov 20, 2009)

Thats obviously a toy jet.


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 20, 2009)

Has anyone else been to Maho beach in St. Maarten? I've spent a few afternoons there trippin out on the planes.


[youtube]OEmbP0wJaQg[/youtube]


----------



## 2much (Nov 20, 2009)

i'll go there next time i need a buzzz cut


----------



## happyface (Nov 20, 2009)

just saw this on tosh.0 freaking great 
[youtube]8STbBgidzlU[/youtube]


----------



## IAm5toned (Nov 20, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> This isn't funny, but it is amazing...
> 
> [youtube]u7v9yYWNT20[/youtube]


its a sub launched Harpoon Anti Shipping Missile with an image of an F22 superimposed over it.
its still pretty cool tho


----------



## IAm5toned (Nov 20, 2009)

this happened today on my lunch break while i was sitting @ sonic.
the road crew had JUST finished pouring new concrete entrances, when the concrete truck pulled to the next entrance to start another pour, this lady decided to take a 'short cut' through the wet concrete..lol i almost choked on my food i was laughing so hard


----------



## bestbuds09 (Nov 20, 2009)

this one made me lmao while smoking. enjoy it yall
http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=IlWDJQXeihg#t=18http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlWDJQXeihg


----------



## bestbuds09 (Nov 20, 2009)

can anyone tell me how to post a video from youtube thnk


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 20, 2009)

bestbuds09 said:


> can anyone tell me how to post a video from youtube thnk


put the vid code in between [ youtube] [ /youtube] w out the spaces

the vid code is right after the v=


----------



## Squarebagel (Nov 21, 2009)

here`s one of my favorites. kinda long but totally worth the watch. . .

[youtube]kXf3wx5nPXU[/youtube]


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Nov 21, 2009)

Squarebagel said:


> here`s one of my favorites. kinda long but totally worth the watch. . .


I've seen that one before, but not this version. In the other clip I've seen the translation said the man's *balls* were cut off. This one is much more comprehensive. And apparently more accurate as to what actually happened.

The guy is saying he was *set up* and I tend to believe him. He said that particular show was rushed into production so there was no time for the usual preparation.

It would be hard for *anyone* to keep a straight face, especially when that audience member started talking. It's too bad he lost his job over this incident.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 21, 2009)

that had me in stitches. i doubt many of us would have kept a straight face!


----------



## Big P (Nov 21, 2009)

i coulda kept a straight face until the other guy started talking lol one had a super hi voice and one had a really low one


when the hi voice guy was like "well sweet talkin to women is good too" that was the funniest lol


imagine being sweet talked by a guy with a higher voice than a gurls


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 21, 2009)

saw this is in another thread


http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhcwBq6zkXaBNGk8SV


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## cph (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## floridasucks (Nov 22, 2009)

dam fdd, reminds me of miami.


----------



## Korat (Nov 22, 2009)

IAm5toned said:


> this happened today on my lunch break while i was sitting @ sonic.
> the road crew had JUST finished pouring new concrete entrances, when the concrete truck pulled to the next entrance to start another pour, this lady decided to take a 'short cut' through the wet concrete..lol i almost choked on my food i was laughing so hard


 
LMFAO its a SMALL world. I KNEW someone would fall in that ditch sometime, I just had no idea it would be after they just filled it with concrete! 

I live maybe 5 mins from there. That parking spot pictured is the same one I use every time I go to that sonic, easy because I can do a complete turn around and go out because im to lazy to drive all the way around sonic to get out  But lately ive been hitting up the newish Quiznos at the gas station accross the street in the photo.

Its about time they widened the road, the traffic is unbearable at times!

oh yeah, im not going to lie, I almost pulled in the sonic when they had it all gutted. That would have been emberrassing . Well, not as much as the lady pulling in while the concrete was still wet!! 

First post on RIU, although Ive been lurking for about a half a year now, lots of great info and advice


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 22, 2009)

nice post... welcome to RIU..


----------



## Korat (Nov 22, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> nice post... welcome to RIU..


 
Thanks, its nice to be here, I plan on sticking around. Just need to find me an avatar now  oh yeah, and learn about the whole rep system (I know theres a sticky somewere!)


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 22, 2009)

[youtube]bdFPFidYUJ4[/youtube]

[youtube]6sVMazo7jv4[/youtube]


----------



## doctorD (Nov 22, 2009)

Korat said:


> Thanks, its nice to be here, I plan on sticking around. Just need to find me an avatar now  oh yeah, and learn about the whole rep system (I know theres a sticky somewere!)


the rep system is meaningless. Just be nice and helpful and your rep will be known.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Nov 22, 2009)

Any fans of *The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly* will get a kick out of this.

The theme song on ukulele.

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/V3gp7B8WC4Q&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/V3gp7B8WC4Q&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 22, 2009)

my sunday just got weird..

http://www.kontraband.com/videos/20476/Chinese-People-Dont-Understand-Sex/


----------



## IAm5toned (Nov 22, 2009)

Korat said:


> LMFAO its a SMALL world. I KNEW someone would fall in that ditch sometime, I just had no idea it would be after they just filled it with concrete!
> 
> I live maybe 5 mins from there. That parking spot pictured is the same one I use every time I go to that sonic, easy because I can do a complete turn around and go out because im to lazy to drive all the way around sonic to get out  But lately ive been hitting up the newish Quiznos at the gas station accross the street in the photo.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the show.... it IS a small world after all. Maybe we know each other


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## Joe Camel (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## Joe Camel (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## Joe Camel (Nov 22, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FiWgXUuWX-s&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FiWgXUuWX-s&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Joe Camel (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## Joe Camel (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## c5rftw (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## bestbuds09 (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## bestbuds09 (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## bestbuds09 (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## bestbuds09 (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## bestbuds09 (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## bestbuds09 (Nov 22, 2009)

the real reason people love classical music................................................


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## gogrow (Nov 22, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> http://thefortuno.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/wet_cats_16.jpg[/IMG]


snarf snarf

*edit* it seems to have fucked up when quoting, but that was to fdd's last pic


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## c5rftw (Nov 22, 2009)

dude, wtf?


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Nov 22, 2009)

c5rftw said:


> dude, wtf?


I gotta admit. I LOL'd. 

Even the dog is thinking *WTF*?!?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 22, 2009)

he's passed out drunk.


----------



## c5rftw (Nov 22, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> he's passed out drunk.


yah man, but the floor right next to it looks so much more inviting, as im drunk right now. damn that rug looks heady


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Nov 22, 2009)

c5rftw said:


> yah man, but the floor right next to it looks so much more inviting, as im drunk right now. damn that rug looks heady


Dude... it's on shamings.com.

His *buddies* did it to his drunken ass. He probably *was* passed out on the rug until they stuffed him into that cage.


----------



## c5rftw (Nov 22, 2009)

yah i get that, but i think its more of convincing him than forcing him.. i mean how could you get him in there without hurting him, im not that dick... lol


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 23, 2009)

yea how the hell did they stick him in there... just imagine when he woke up. hahaha


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 23, 2009)

[youtube]QBb6YLLnYLU[/youtube]
[youtube]uEXPy8FLDto[/youtube]


----------



## 2much (Nov 23, 2009)

ty all this is some funny stuff. i never see this stuff except in here, hmmmmm maybe i need to get out more oftenhttp://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=gardening+on+salvia&search_type=&aq=0s&oq=gardenig


----------



## Big P (Nov 23, 2009)

c5rftw said:


> dude, wtf?


 
looks like it would be very hard to breath like that i hope they let him right out after the pick or he could have suffocated.


----------



## 88malice (Nov 23, 2009)

I guess wikid gave up?!


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## floridasucks (Nov 23, 2009)

the predator and what ever the other one is (alien i guess) that is awesome.. its so trippy.


----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Nov 23, 2009)

Haha, damn emos.


----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## d.s.m. (Nov 23, 2009)

Fewer comments and more pictures are what this thread needs.


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 23, 2009)

d.s.m. said:


> Fewer comments and more pictures are what this thread needs.


so u comment with no pics.. thats one of the most funny things ive seen on here.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 23, 2009)

d.s.m. said:


> Fewer comments and more pictures are what this thread needs.


Oh the irony...



floridasucks said:


> so u comment with no pics.. thats one of the most funny things ive seen on here.


LMFAO, I'm still giggling, +rep to you


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 23, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
idk even know what to say to the above pic.. it has stereotypes, underlying sociopathic behavior and the beginning of sadomasicistic behavior.... oh shit the newb said less comments ummmmmm.. oh piss off.. welcome back wikid now post some pics


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Nov 23, 2009)

haha fewer comments more pictures haha good times


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Nov 23, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
5th repeat 

oh shit i commented again!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 24, 2009)

Comment































Keepin the pimp hand strong, I'm lovin it. 








lol, what was wrong with the toilet? 










Seriously? That thing looks made for that purpose...do they really have those?


































I've seen the one where they painted over crap but jesus...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 24, 2009)

wtf?


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 24, 2009)

wikid.. i love u for making this thread funny again.


----------



## That 5hit (Nov 24, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> wikid.. i love u for making this thread funny again.


yeah and for not posting cats


----------



## That 5hit (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## That 5hit (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## That 5hit (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## That 5hit (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## That 5hit (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## That 5hit (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## That 5hit (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## That 5hit (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## That 5hit (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## That 5hit (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## 2much (Nov 24, 2009)

happy thanksgiving


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 24, 2009)

i agree with the cat on this one , i never understood why people wear those things ...rob


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 24, 2009)

how kewl are these?


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 24, 2009)

i'd wear those to the beach ..cool as hell


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 24, 2009)

I have a rubber tree on one of my properties and I've been telling my wife that I want to drain some sap from it and make a rubber mold for my feet, but this is almost the same thing.


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 24, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> how kewl are these?


Not very


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 24, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> Not very


Hmmm.... asked and answered. I cannot rebuke you.


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 24, 2009)

give me a link i want a pair next time i go river rafting


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 24, 2009)

After looking up rebuke no, I guess not.


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 24, 2009)

They are not that bad, but amusing.


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 24, 2009)

http://jamboom.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/06/strange-shoes.jpg


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 24, 2009)

got a mental picture of a dark tanned or black man wearing those shoes


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 24, 2009)

http://www.travelcountry.com/shop?Keywords=vibram&Action=Search_Find&SessionId=8e7356e146de9a0cefcfe4cb0ec282e0

These are reasonable prices and there is one on sale if ur size is a 10 or 11.


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 24, 2009)

I googled "crazy fucked up shoe"


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## Johnnyorganic (Nov 24, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> I googled "crazy fucked up shoe"


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## Straight up G (Nov 24, 2009)

Johnnyorganic said:


>


LoLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 24, 2009)

Fine by me


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## worm5376 (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm sick I can't find laughter in any of this even though i know it's funny


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 24, 2009)

That's perfectly normal. I'm sorry you feel ill. 

This is what you need....





====================================================================


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 24, 2009)

worm5376 
Stoner
*Stoner*






[youtube]XTM0L9aMenU[/youtube]


----------



## worm5376 (Nov 24, 2009)

you got that right..



CrackerJax said:


> That's perfectly normal. I'm sorry you feel ill.
> 
> This is what you need....
> 
> ...



lol kinda funny but def fake 


Straight up G said:


> worm5376
> Stoner
> *Stoner*
> 
> ...


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 24, 2009)

How can it be- watch it 2wice!


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 24, 2009)

i want my 32 seconds back.


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 24, 2009)

Because two guys couldn't possibly have enough strength to pull a 175 pound dude back far enough to propel him that far. Also notice the bungee isn't really stretched that far. It would have to be super tight. 

The car alarm was a nice touch though.


----------



## worm5376 (Nov 24, 2009)

Too late , they already past



fdd2blk said:


> i want my 32 seconds back.


 The car alarm did add a nice realistic facture to it 


CrackerJax said:


> Because two guys couldn't possibly have enough strength to pull a 175 pound dude back far enough to propel him that far. Also notice the bungee isn't really stretched that far. It would have to be super tight.
> 
> The car alarm was a nice touch though.


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## airman (Nov 24, 2009)

[youtube]ab6uR0SgAyQ[/youtube]


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 24, 2009)

thats insane...


----------



## Leothwyn (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## anhedonia (Nov 24, 2009)

LLOOLLL!!!!!

[youtube]4On1bfyC7Dk[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 24, 2009)

I have seen that Video before, i didnt think it was that bad but then


----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Nov 24, 2009)

Star Wars Facebook updates


----------



## Big P (Nov 24, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> LLOOLLL!!!!!
> 
> [youtube]4On1bfyC7Dk[/youtube]


 

yucky bucky


----------



## Pnuggle (Nov 24, 2009)

[youtube]xN2XQY1wFxg[/youtube]

this is more shocking then it is funny.. how bout them apples? Like seriously..


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 24, 2009)

LOL those face book things are so funny, but sad at the same time, i mean who really makes all those accounts just to post up and be funny...


----------



## worm5376 (Nov 24, 2009)

IDK but that facebook shit is funny as hell.


[QUOTE="SICC";3438176]LOL those face book things are so funny, but sad at the same time, i mean who really makes all those accounts just to post up and be funny...[/QUOTE]


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 24, 2009)

Notice how the kid is still polite.... "that's disgusting .. sir."

The politeness and respect given was not returned.

By the way, was that supposed to be funny?


----------



## worm5376 (Nov 24, 2009)

that was absolutely shocking. Not funny one bit but i couldn't stop watching it +REP just for putting that up.


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 24, 2009)

http://www.kontraband.com/videos/20395/Awesome-Shaming-Montage/#show

10 mins of shaming...


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 24, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i want my 32 seconds back.


 Here goes another 5


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Nov 24, 2009)

the type of guy that likes twilight


----------



## worm5376 (Nov 24, 2009)

lol funny shit



dgk4life said:


> the type of guy that likes twilight


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 24, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> IDK but that facebook shit is funny as hell.



yea it is funny as hell haha


----------



## worm5376 (Nov 24, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HtTUsOKjWyQ&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HtTUsOKjWyQ&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## worm5376 (Nov 24, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtTUsOKjWyQ&feature=player_embedded


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 24, 2009)

[youtube]uqkGfinCFs0[/youtube]


----------



## worm5376 (Nov 24, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3438572][youtube]uqkGfinCFs0[/youtube][/QUOTE]

now how did you get it and mines didn't?


----------



## worm5376 (Nov 24, 2009)

http://newmedia.funnyjunk.com/movies/3529/GUY+CATCHES+LAPTOPS+WITH+HIS+BUTT/


----------



## InThEwOoDs (Nov 24, 2009)

Pnuggle said:


> [youtube]xN2XQY1wFxg[/youtube]
> 
> this is more shocking then it is funny.. how bout them apples? Like seriously..








RAAACE WAAARRR!!!!!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## Joe Camel (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## Joe Camel (Nov 24, 2009)

Full version:


----------



## Joe Camel (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## Joe Camel (Nov 24, 2009)

This video is Awesome

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tgbNymZ7vqY&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tgbNymZ7vqY&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Joe Camel (Nov 24, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/57ta7mkgrOU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/57ta7mkgrOU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## bestbuds09 (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## worm5376 (Nov 24, 2009)

bb09, that aint funny


----------



## bestbuds09 (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## bestbuds09 (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## bestbuds09 (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## bestbuds09 (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## bestbuds09 (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## bestbuds09 (Nov 24, 2009)

first or last name?\


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Nov 24, 2009)

[youtube]qhqvF_bZs68[/youtube]


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Nov 24, 2009)

^^^^Oh, Dude....

That is just fucked up wrong.

EDIT: Okay. It's fake. But still, *ewwww*!

<Shudders involuntarily>


----------



## bestbuds09 (Nov 24, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> [youtube]qhqvF_bZs68[/youtube]


you can tell which of those girls has done it from the rear. 
man thats embarrassing


----------



## anhedonia (Nov 24, 2009)

How do you ever live that down?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## Keenly (Nov 24, 2009)

the hot tob chick video is so fake it makes it not funny


----------



## anhedonia (Nov 24, 2009)

I dont even care about football but that patriot logo looks cool. It reminds me of superjail.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 25, 2009)

yea that tub is fake, and the Patriots tattoo is disgusting LOL

my 3 year old Niece could draw better then that


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


>


LMFAO I tried to rep you for this one, but it wouldn't let me. 

Had to save that one 



airman said:


> [youtube]ab6uR0SgAyQ[/youtube]


That is fucking awesome! I thought they were gonna fling her, I was scared...but I so want to try that!



Pnuggle said:


> [youtube]xN2XQY1wFxg[/youtube]
> 
> this is more shocking then it is funny.. how bout them apples? Like seriously..


Is the big one in the middle wearing a Star of David? 



dgk4life said:


>


This is fucking awesome! Especially cuz it makes me think of the Tourist Fail pic, where everyone's doing the same pose. This is way better


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 25, 2009)

Wiki ... seems my wife liked it too. She printed it out and put it on the fridge ...


----------



## ANC (Nov 25, 2009)

I think she was trying to tell you something....


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 25, 2009)

My wife has no problem communicating. 

I blog, she shops and spends. No problems....


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Nov 25, 2009)

The hot tub video was featured on Tosh's comedy central show. Fake but I still laughed


----------



## tnrtinr (Nov 25, 2009)

I cant figure out how to embed this video.

Jimmy Fallon as Neil Young singing Fresh Prince theme song. Good stuff.

http://www.hulu.com/watch/110736/late-night-with-jimmy-fallon-neil-young-sings-fresh-prince


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## worm5376 (Nov 25, 2009)

Woodstock.Hippie said:


>


Thats just fucked up but funny lol


----------



## ANC (Nov 25, 2009)

its chinese takeaways


----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## cph (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## jats (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## towelie... (Nov 25, 2009)

SHIT BRICKS!!!













































sooooooo true:




















 1# reason for not having facebook: there are many more...




































I could go on for days !!!


----------



## jats (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 25, 2009)

Now you gotta realize this girl is VERY VERY popular.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 25, 2009)

Woodstock.Hippie said:


>


 



i use this pic at the glass blowing forum i frequent. because i'm a "hotdog". 

cutest thing ever.


----------



## airman (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## c5rftw (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 26, 2009)

Explain the first two.


----------



## Keenly (Nov 26, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Explain the first two.



cheney or whatever has a fat boner and i dont get the second one


----------



## Leothwyn (Nov 26, 2009)

2nd one: there's a face in the shelves - below the kid's right arm.


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 26, 2009)

Leothwyn said:


> 2nd one: there's a face in the shelves - below the kid's right arm.


Still don't see it ok I see it . . .


----------



## Leothwyn (Nov 26, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i use this pic at the glass blowing forum i frequent. because i'm a "hotdog".
> 
> cutest thing ever.


I thought that looked familiar.


----------



## doctorD (Nov 26, 2009)

Leothwyn said:


>


I saw this post on another site but it didnt have the pics. Way stranger with the pics not that it wasnt strange to start


----------



## DST (Nov 26, 2009)

This is not a new one, but I saw Eddie Izzard in stand up a couple of weeks ago

Hopefully this imbedded image will appear


[youtube]
watch?v=Sv5iEK-IEzw
[/you.tube]

If not.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sv5iEK-IEzw


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 26, 2009)

[youtube]Sv5iEK-IEzw[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Nov 26, 2009)

Cheers Sicc, that was driving me mad trying to put that up....how do you do it (that Q has probably been asked a million times....)


----------



## jats (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 26, 2009)

use only the video ID, remove the periods and clean it up to fit on one line.


----------



## DST (Nov 26, 2009)

jats said:


>


 
Handy incase he gets a puncture, he doesn't look much like a dude either Jats  Looks like a typical Gay German (but without a moustache!!)

On the bike theme, I took this photo last week - I love how he has his arm hanging out...


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 26, 2009)

does the guy? in the orange pants get to park in the handicap parking?


----------



## ANC (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## DST (Nov 26, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> does the guy? in the orange pants get to park in the handicap parking?


 looks like he's out cruising for a midget friend.....


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 26, 2009)

I think that's Tom Cruise's assistant. He's waiting on Tom to swing by so they can bike together.


----------



## worm5376 (Nov 26, 2009)

Just wanted to say;
happy Thanksgiving to all you. I'm blazed , so i won't name anyone since I'll forget all of you so this is a str8 shout out to all i know and the great people that surround me. Bless to "ALL"Real tokers, Growers etc.. to all who provide a positive experience on~RIU~Most importantly My fiance, she's half of me... without her i wouldn't be me. Love you baby.

Ps

Fuck trolls


----------



## ANC (Nov 26, 2009)

don't play too much hide the sausage.


----------



## DST (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks Rob, CJ, DoctorD. Will keep them coming. 

heres one for you guys in the US for Thanks Giving..

http://www.freeworldgroup.com/games/turkey/index.html


----------



## Keenly (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## Big P (Nov 26, 2009)

[youtube]2JPfnJVEr8E[/youtube]


----------



## anhedonia (Nov 26, 2009)

Fuckin ban that horrible shit.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 26, 2009)

http://i690.photobucket.com/albums/vv268/bfdghre/NRAperfect.jpg


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## cnettex (Nov 26, 2009)

DST said:


> Thanks Rob, CJ, DoctorD. Will keep them coming.
> 
> heres one for you guys in the US for Thanks Giving..
> 
> http://www.freeworldgroup.com/games/turkey/index.html


omg lol i was having so much fun playing this


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## c5rftw (Nov 26, 2009)

thats cant be real lol


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 26, 2009)

Dgk found the best so far. Maybe there should be a closed thread where the mods pick the best of the lol pics and post them there, for everyone's going through without comments pleasure.


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 26, 2009)

cant be real. maybe if they are from wv lol.


----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Nov 26, 2009)

http://www.viddler.com/explore/failblog/videos/342/4.535/

cop eats pot brownies


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## sdstoner (Nov 26, 2009)

do you think this dude was wearing his seatbelt?


----------



## IAm5toned (Nov 26, 2009)

nice vid, but how come his legs never bend?


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 26, 2009)

IAm5toned said:


> nice vid, but how come his legs never bend?


Imagine the puke of the person driving the black SUV that hit his ass.


----------



## c5rftw (Nov 26, 2009)

IAm5toned said:


> nice vid, but how come his legs never bend?


his body was completely limp, he was unconscious before he was ejected, but could of survived, although hopefully, for his sake, he died instantly


----------



## ANC (Nov 26, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> Fuckin ban that horrible shit.


 
And THIS is the attitude that leads to weed being illegal. Prohibition is bad mmkay.


----------



## DST (Nov 27, 2009)

The first 40 seconds are quite funny, the rest is just Pure Guinness!!!

[youtube]Z19zFlPah-o[/youtube]

or if that doesn't work:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z19zFlPah-o


And of course it's always nice to see Edinburgh, and the music is quite cool.


----------



## jats (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## worm5376 (Nov 27, 2009)

dgk4life said:


>



where the fuck do you find this shit ..lol


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 27, 2009)

http://www.kontraband.com/videos/20581/Pretty-Fly-For-A-French-School-Girl/#show


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## jats (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## c5rftw (Nov 27, 2009)

lol, in america he would be in jail so fast... weird how they have more freedom


----------



## c5rftw (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## c5rftw (Nov 27, 2009)

whats wrong with this


----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 27, 2009)

At first, I thought that is a stupid thing to be doing...But after watching the full video, I have to bow at the skill it took to do that, even if I still think it isn't worth the risk. That SOB has some serious skills.



DST said:


> The first 40 seconds are quite funny, the rest is just Pure Guinness!!!
> 
> [youtube]Z19zFlPah-o[/youtube]
> 
> ...


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 27, 2009)

DST said:


> Thanks Rob, CJ, DoctorD. Will keep them coming.
> 
> heres one for you guys in the US for Thanks Giving..
> 
> http://www.freeworldgroup.com/games/turkey/index.html


that was fun


----------



## bestbuds09 (Nov 27, 2009)

giving the police another reason to mess with you


----------



## bestbuds09 (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## bestbuds09 (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## bestbuds09 (Nov 27, 2009)

does anyone recognize the person in this picture........................theres a reward....................................


----------



## bestbuds09 (Nov 27, 2009)

what will they come up with next.................?????????????


----------



## anhedonia (Nov 28, 2009)

dgk4life said:


>


My sex life will never be the same. Thanks.


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 28, 2009)

no problem plus rep button is located just above to the right


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 28, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> http://www.kontraband.com/videos/20581/Pretty-Fly-For-A-French-School-Girl/#show


Ok, raise your hand if you noticed the video length time  



dgk4life said:


> no problem plus rep button is located just above to the right


It won't let me!


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 28, 2009)

That Cyanide & Happiness just cracks me up every time.....


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 28, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Ok, raise your hand if you noticed the video length time


 hand is raised good eye wikid..lol


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## Johnnyorganic (Nov 28, 2009)

dgk4life said:


>


Any kid wearing that to school might as well have a sign around his neck saying in bold letters, "*Please kick my ass.*"

Although the fake George Michael beard shadow is a nice touch.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 28, 2009)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Although the fake George Michael beard shadow is a nice touch.


lmfao, I was just staring at that


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 28, 2009)

I think you'd have to be all types of fucked up in the head to wear that jacket and not have people take the wrong impression of you.


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 28, 2009)

Funny & Instructive...

[youtube]-k4j-cVlUY0[/youtube]


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 28, 2009)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Any kid wearing that to school might as well have a sign around his neck saying in bold letters, "*Please kick my ass.*"
> 
> Although the fake George Michael beard shadow is a nice touch.


 its amazing what the 80's allowed


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## "SICC" (Nov 28, 2009)

whats up with Asians and everything having to do with cocks LOL


----------



## Sado68 (Nov 28, 2009)

Leothwyn said:


>


not kool dude the chick or the bug those damn bugs annoy the shit outta me they get me every time


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 29, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


>


each one of these trump everything i have ever posted and thats sayin somthin..lol wish i could plus rep u for all but i cant even plus rep u for one lol but when i can u know its comin!!!!!!!!! check out my latest thread u aint been by in a while

ps.. well maybe not everything.. but most lol i do find some funny weird shit


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2009)

Turn your volume up....
http://www.biteycastle.com/taken.htm


----------



## herbose (Nov 29, 2009)

DESTROY THE COMPUTER.........I can't wrap my head around that one....is she joking?


----------



## herbose (Nov 29, 2009)

Oldies but goodies.


----------



## jats (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## herbose (Nov 29, 2009)

Dumb question....how do you get full size pictures in a post rather than thumbnails?


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 29, 2009)

Right click on the picture you would like to link to, and go down to properties.

Copy the pictures location to your clipboard

Click on the Insert Picture button when you reply and paste the pictures location in the prompt.


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 29, 2009)

you have to watch it till the end.

[youtube]_oPxa3C3iu0[/youtube]


----------



## Joe Camel (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## jadeshecky (Nov 29, 2009)

Pnuggle said:


> here is the video from that link:
> 
> [youtube]JZQsA7G0hvQ[/youtube]


wow, my cheeks are cramping so bad


----------



## gogrow (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## Joe Camel (Nov 29, 2009)

^haha is that wee-man on the left, before he joined jack ass.


----------



## McFunk (Nov 29, 2009)

My honey trimmed this up on Thanksgiving. 
Ha!


----------



## gogrow (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## Louis541 (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## c5rftw (Nov 29, 2009)

*l*ow *s*tress *t*rained


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Nov 29, 2009)

http://www.kontraband.com/videos/16675/Cock-Shot/#show


----------



## c5rftw (Nov 29, 2009)

thats fuckin hilarious man lol


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 29, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> you have to watch it till the end.
> 
> [youtube]_oPxa3C3iu0[/youtube]


WOW. WOW. WOW. What the fuck!!! Seriously, is that shit real?


----------



## c5rftw (Nov 29, 2009)

that cant be real, they are asian. asian will go to any extent to make something perverted


----------



## Imlovinit (Nov 29, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> WOW. WOW. WOW. What the fuck!!! Seriously, is that shit real?


I didn't finish watching it, but I half expected Godzilla to pop out and start battling that Vagina beast.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 29, 2009)

Imlovinit said:


> I didn't finish watching it, but I half expected Godzilla to pop out and start battling that Vagina beast.


It explodes. The animal FUCKING EXPLODES! I'm not kidding. After it squirts cum all over the place.


----------



## c5rftw (Nov 29, 2009)

what the fuck man, lol... it does explode, what kinda animal carries explosive devices strapped to them excluding A-rabs of course?


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 29, 2009)

http://www.kontraband.com/videos/20202/ET-Flight-Sim/


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 29, 2009)

c5rftw said:


> what the fuck man, lol... it does explode, what kinda animal carries explosive devices strapped to them excluding A-rabs of course?


Or any motherfucker with a turban. THERE WERE WMD's. George Bush did the right thing. A good friend of mine, his nephew's job was protecting the site where they found the WMDs. Fuck them all. I find that war sometimes is the answer from a giant problem. Though I am suspect of 9/11, I sometimes feel that the US government conceded the loss of all of those innocents to solve a real problem and steal some oil in the process to save many innocents and get their [and our] money at the same time. But I'm pretty drunk. I'm not willing to die for this country, sure as hell, fuck 'em, but sometimes, I believe Obama was told to say that he smoked weed and inhaled, just to make stoners support him, instead of piece apart his agenda, more hallucinogen users, I mean 99% of them support legalization of pot, and they automatically support Obama, I mean piece apart he fucker, I support Bush, and I say fuck Obama. Wrap your head around it. /drunk ramble.


----------



## c5rftw (Nov 29, 2009)

super drunk ramp ACHIEVEMENT


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 29, 2009)

drunk rant


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 29, 2009)

c5rftw said:


> that cant be real, they are asian. asian will go to any extent to make something perverted


exactly..



The Real Peter Parker said:


> It explodes. The animal FUCKING EXPLODES! I'm not kidding. After it squirts cum all over the place.





c5rftw said:


> what the fuck man, lol... it does explode, what kinda animal carries explosive devices strapped to them excluding A-rabs of course?


hahahah... thats the best part when it blows at the end haha.


----------



## jats (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## anhedonia (Nov 30, 2009)

What is that japanese word that discribes all possible perverted and depraved sex acts and ideations? I swear theirs a word for it and although I didnt feel like watching that thing jizz everywhere, and if it does, theres probly people all over tokyo getting off on it. And probably the fact that it dies after it cums. Stupid. Like on the other page that little shapeless smiling japanese girl pissing on the side walk while all the people with cameras surrounding her are trying to get a piss money shot of her cunt. That had to have been set up of course. But goddamn. Isnt the legal age for consentual sex there very young? Sorry to be off topic.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 30, 2009)

yea that thing was fucin weird, im surprised one of those guys didnt try to fuc that thing LOL


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 30, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> What is that japanese word that discribes all possible perverted and depraved sex acts and ideations? I swear theirs a word for it and although I didnt feel like watching that thing jizz everywhere, and if it does, theres probly people all over tokyo getting off on it. And probably the fact that it dies after it cums. Stupid. Like on the other page that little shapeless smiling japanese girl pissing on the side walk while all the people with cameras surrounding her are trying to get a piss money shot of her cunt. That had to have been set up of course. But goddamn. Isnt the legal age for consentual sex there very young? Sorry to be off topic.


haha just watch the last few seconds when it explodes.. its worth it.


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2009)

Who said Marc Lawrence was gay? - looks like there is only one thing he is looking at - sorry if you don't know who Marc Lawrence is - more for the Brits.


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 30, 2009)

It seems he's actually eyeing the flower and not the woman. he's thinking how nice that flower would look in his lapel.


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> It seems he's actually eyeing the flower and not the woman. he's thinking how nice that flower would look in his lapel.


hehehe.

Marc Lawrence is the guy in the grey shirt behind the blonde (who I think is Gabby Logan - another Sports pundit from the UK)


And heres one for you Irish lovers of football.

Translated this means, The Hand of France
http://www.jeu-de-main.com/

Use your mouse to flick the hand


----------



## c5rftw (Nov 30, 2009)

'

are they about to eat this girl? what is going on here?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 30, 2009)

their about to serve a meal on the girl


----------



## Ghosteh (Nov 30, 2009)

Big P said:


>


Someone is selling "Don't Set Yourself on Fire" wooden signs on another forum. The design is burned into the wood and looks awesome.


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 30, 2009)

Then I'd have to say Marc has a foot fetish... 

I have good gaydar, but British ppl are especially difficult ... 

=================================================================


----------



## Joe Camel (Nov 30, 2009)




----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 30, 2009)

Dang dogs!! I love them!!


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 30, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Nov 30, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Nov 30, 2009)




----------



## jats (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 1, 2009)

About 2 inches above that "ahem" .. dude's crack ... is where the aliens put the implant.






====================================================================
==================================================================== 

And now for something completely different.....


----------



## anhedonia (Dec 1, 2009)

LOL. Ceiling cat.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 1, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> LOL. Ceiling cat.


Seconded..


----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Dec 1, 2009)

^ Damn clinton is looking hella old now


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## ANC (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 1, 2009)

MexicanWarlord420 said:


> ^ Damn clinton is looking hella old now


 i'd still do her


----------



## ANC (Dec 1, 2009)

you must be on meth


----------



## Louis541 (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## Big P (Dec 1, 2009)

tattoo


----------



## ANC (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## doctorD (Dec 1, 2009)

Big P said:


> tattoo


not a tat. its paint but still funny


----------



## Big P (Dec 1, 2009)

doctorD said:


> not a tat. its paint but still funny


 
oh ok i was gonna say looked very colorful


----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 1, 2009)

http://www.kontraband.com/videos/20649/What-Evidence/#show


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 1, 2009)

http://www.kontraband.com/videos/20600/Breast-Implants-On-A-Dude/#show

this makes me even prouder to be an american


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 1, 2009)

http://www.kontraband.com/videos/20487/Crazy-Lady-vs-Skaters/


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Dec 1, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> http://www.kontraband.com/videos/20649/What-Evidence/#show


 dude that was hillarious. haha eat the evidence


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 1, 2009)

wtf!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.kontraband.com/videos/20635/Burj-Dubai-Spire/#show


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 1, 2009)

caution this clip contains nudity.. if this type of stuff offends u do not click u have been warned...

http://www.kontraband.com/videos/20552/Chest-Cushions-Arrows-DONT-Mix/#show


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## Louis541 (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## Big P (Dec 1, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> "pic of gurl with breasts cut out"


 looks kinda young 


prolly wanna delete that


----------



## Pnuggle (Dec 1, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> caution this clip contains nudity.. if this type of stuff offends u do not click u have been warned...
> 
> http://www.kontraband.com/videos/20552/Chest-Cushions-Arrows-DONT-Mix/#show


holy shit that was crazy. that looks like a good movie, what was it? i thought that was going to be another boring pointless horror movie nudity scene, but that was prettyt excellent. arrow through the titty = win


----------



## Louis541 (Dec 1, 2009)

HAHA! DGK that chest arrow one was fucking halarious. Dude bailed on her.


----------



## jats (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## bestbuds09 (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## smppro (Dec 1, 2009)

dgk4life said:


>


Am i dirty if i just fell in love?


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 1, 2009)

nope ................


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 1, 2009)

You know what they say....you better shut your mouth or I'm gonna fuck it....


----------



## DaGambler (Dec 2, 2009)

that makes my teeth very uncomfortable. get rid of the hardware and that pic would do a whole lot more for me.
.


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> nope ................


The gold rope does it for me....


----------



## 123Michaelc (Dec 2, 2009)

This thread is hilarious!!!!!!! Keep it going!


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2009)

This is the whole album http://thru-you.com/

This is the 2nd track on youtube - quality

[youtube]QAvS0pc9NIw[/youtube]


----------



## Big P (Dec 2, 2009)

Originally Posted by *dgk4life*  
_
"pic of gurl with breasts cut out"
_

Originally Posted by *dgk4life*  
_
"pic of gurl with breasts cut out"
_


Big P said:


> looks kinda young
> 
> 
> prolly wanna delete that


 
Hey dgk4life did you just neg rep me calling me a dicksucker cuz I called you out for post ing pics of underage kids breasts in my thread!!!????


sombody did, and to them I say you are sad piece of human excrament, sad you have to prey on young gurls cuz any gurl with any sense wouldnt fuck with your dirty ass

if I saw you in the street you would run like the little bitch that you are

fucking coward next time post your name you yellow peice of shit so I know who to aim at


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 2, 2009)

That pic wasn't funny either ...


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Dec 2, 2009)

I didn't see the sign saying human nudity of any age was against the rules.

Please dictate the appropriate age ranges and other conditions so We can willingly comply.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 2, 2009)

Not referring to that pic since I don't know her age, but any minor in "sexual" poses is a federal crime. Just to be clear. The forum doesn't need to tell you that.


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2009)

I thought only mods could -rep people?


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 2, 2009)

No, elites can as well.


----------



## SocataSmoker (Dec 2, 2009)

She looks 18 to me!

"If there's grass on the field, play ball!"


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2009)

Old enough to sit at the table, old enough to eat.


----------



## Big P (Dec 2, 2009)

well then they positive repped me to insult me


and yes its a federal crime, so take it down, regardless it being a federal crime, it is grounds to get your face stomped inside out inside or outside of prison.


----------



## Big P (Dec 2, 2009)

she dont look 18 to me


she looks more like 13 - 14


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2009)

i dont get how it was even a funny pic and yeah there's no way that girl is 18. 

regardless anonymous neg rep is a pussies trick.

RIU doesn't need pics of underage chicks take it down man


----------



## Big P (Dec 2, 2009)

look at her bush does it got hair?

fuck this bitch right here on the spot bare

till she passes out and forgot how she got there



16 is legal in my state


that means if some 30 year old gay man wants to fuck your 16 year old son in the ass and your son lets him it perfectly legal

so maybe you guys should say it this way

look at his butt, does it got hair?

fuck this 16 year old boy in the butt bare

till he passes out and he forgot how he got there


this type of shit is unecessary in a funny pics thread,


anyway im done ill post some pics later


----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Dec 2, 2009)

Big P said:


> Originally Posted by *dgk4life*
> _
> "pic of gurl with breasts cut out"
> _
> ...


DKG isnt an elite.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 2, 2009)

He got a +rep ... with an insult. not a neg rep.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Dec 2, 2009)

Big P said:


> looks kinda young
> 
> 
> prolly wanna delete that


My thoughts exactly. That girl is definately not 18. 

I dont know what website he got that from, but he should definately be ashamed


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## Big P (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## Big P (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 2, 2009)

So were you neg repped, or positive repped and insulted? Cuz at first you said neg rep, then when someone pointed out that it couldn't be dgk because he's not elite, it changed to "well then they positive repped me and insulted me"

Which one is it? *Wikid is curious*

I mean, is it a neutral rep? Is that why you thought it was negative? Cuz if that's the case it's a newb with no rep who left the comment, and I've been hearing that the troll's around leaving nasty comments in people's reps again.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 2, 2009)

Big P said:


> Originally Posted by *dgk4life*
> 
> _"pic of gurl with breasts cut out"_
> 
> ...


first off bro i aint never nor can i neg rep anyone.. as far as u saying it was a pic of a underage girl i would like to know how much experience u have with a underage girl wrapped in red latex to be able to correctly identify one when u see one.. i ignored your original post sayin that it was a underage girl cause its most def not and didnt want to feed into your pedofilic tendencies.. so as far as the streeet thing goes big p u really r a internet tough guy huh.. im on the east coast ill meet u in philly. and here is the original source for that pic bro..
http://www.kontraband.com/pics/20615/Nipple-Suit/


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 2, 2009)

MexicanWarlord420 said:


> DKG isnt an elite.


thanks at least someone is thinkin + rep



bigtomatofarmer said:


> My thoughts exactly. That girl is definately not 18.
> 
> I dont know what website he got that from, but he should definately be ashamed


http://www.kontraband.com/pics/20615/Nipple-Suit/
got it from here and ashamed of what the bitch is 18.. and it made me laugh cause wtf really the things some ppl r into. ashamed????? wow


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Dec 2, 2009)

Will someone please tell us the age limits for legal internet human nudity please?


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 2, 2009)

18..........


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Dec 2, 2009)

whatever man, if young little girls gets your rocks off, thats grose. even if she is 18 she looks way younger.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 2, 2009)

how did i ever say it got my rocks off. i said it was funny.. wow bro dont know what your into but i posted the site it came from and all its not a porn sight and they dont post under 18 pics either..


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 2, 2009)

the funny thing is .... he posted that pic because he thought the SUIT WAS FUNNY, everyone else jumped on the sexual aspect.

who's the perv's? lol


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 2, 2009)

thanks fdd!!!!!!!!!!!!wow guess we know who the closet pedophiles r here + rep to u my friend


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 2, 2009)

I just said i didn't think it was funny.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 2, 2009)

wasnt referring to u cracker.. talkin about big p and tomatoe farmer who immediately went to the gutter wit it..


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 2, 2009)

dgk4life said:


>


This caused all ^ that? She looks 18 to me. It's not funny [the suit], it's just totally out there.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 2, 2009)

thats y its funny its so weird.. and yup all that drama over that 18 yr old in a latex suit!!! lmao


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 2, 2009)

Heheheh... "looks 18 to me!!" I'll bet prison is filled with ppl who said that in court.



DG4 ... yes, i know.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 2, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Heheheh... "looks 18 to me!!" I'll bet prison is filled with ppl who said that in court.
> 
> DG4 ... yes, i know.


Well I could go into a story, but...

That site would have been taken down for hosting child pornography.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 2, 2009)

mario appocolypse


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Dec 2, 2009)

We are guilty as convicted for not being Ashamed for looking at the nakedness of ourselves as children standing in our bathtubs wearing our red birthday suits.

All humans who have ever a single sexual thought under 18 years of age are sentenced to prosecution by their peers.

I and I are grateful stones were outlawed long ago.

Many believe Nekidness is Wrong, yet also believe you can kill a Giant with a stone.

What is Right in the Light?


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 2, 2009)

No one says looking at ur naked kids is wrong hippie .. 

Looking at naked kids and starting to think *sexually* does indicate a serious malfunction.


----------



## Joe Camel (Dec 2, 2009)

Alright guys everyone calm down.
Joe made it funny again
You have to be 18 to be pierced so there.


----------



## Big P (Dec 2, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> first off bro i aint never nor can i neg rep anyone.. as far as u saying it was a pic of a underage girl i would like to know how much experience u have with a underage girl wrapped in red latex to be able to correctly identify one when u see one.. i ignored your original post sayin that it was a underage girl cause its most def not and didnt want to feed into your pedofilic tendencies.. so as far as the streeet thing goes big p u really r a internet tough guy huh.. im on the east coast ill meet u in philly. and here is the original source for that pic bro..
> http://www.kontraband.com/pics/20615/Nipple-Suit/


 
dgk, in my post i simply asked you if it was you who did that, then i made a statment to the person who sent me the message since they did not leave thier name like a coward. if it wasnt you then then it wasnt you right? 


you still should take that pic down I asked you nicely at first, and even the comments in the webpage you got the pic from were saying the same thing i was.

I could have just reported the pic but im not into that. you should take the pic down because its an underage gurl

and the mods should take it down because its a federal offense being on this site



heres some comments from the site you got the pic from:


*User Comments /* *Add a Comment »*

To add a comment you must be logged in. 

Please login using the MY KONTRABAND panel above or click here to register.





put some mascara on that dude, than i'd hit it. [ powerofpositivemind. com 
Added: 4 days ago by Bren 






crickey very scary 
Added: 4 days ago by skratchy 







she looks to be all of 15. 
Added: 5 days ago by huey 









is that a boy??? 
Added: 5 days ago by sam_426hemi 









this is a bit weird init. 
Added: 5 days ago by marv 






this girl is not 18:
[/COLOR] 

im not saying you are a petifle for posting it, but you should take it down 


somone sent me an anoymous message hating on me for protecting this site from federal crimes, such as posting a fucked up pic of a little gurl

thats when I get the feeling whom ever left me the rep was into this kind of little kid fetish shit

and that to me, yes that would deserve a head stomping in the street 


and wikid i thought it must have been neg rep but it was actually positive rep with a diss


so i submit this, dgk should delete the pic he posted of the under age gurl showing her tits, and the person who left me the message may possibly be a fucked up pedifile who deserves to get his head stomped


is that a better clarification?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 2, 2009)

funny how you beg for it to be taken down AS YOU REPOST IT.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 2, 2009)

I vote we get the fuck over the pic already, making a way bigger deal out of it than it is


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 2, 2009)

Whats a petifile, also what's a pedifile?


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 2, 2009)

smoke a Fish bowl And relax maaaaaan. It's all gonna be okay


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 2, 2009)

let's do the time warp again.....


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 2, 2009)

thats more like it


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 2, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> thanks at least someone is thinkin + rep
> 
> 
> http://www.kontraband.com/pics/20615/Nipple-Suit/
> got it from here and ashamed of what the bitch is 18.. and it made me laugh cause wtf really the things some ppl r into. ashamed????? wow


 hahaha i love the comment one guy left on the video. He said "that left front tire is a lil flat!"


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 2, 2009)

thats gotta hurt!


----------



## Big P (Dec 2, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> funny how you beg for it to be taken down AS YOU REPOST IT.


 
i didnt want to, im planning on taking it down


it obviously does not bother you much? dont you think that pic would be a better thing to remove than some of the other retarded shit people compain about on here that you are forced to police?



ill just file a complaint get the pic removed or the thread closed that shit is just plain ugly and I dont want to have anything to do with it

im sorry if that doesnt float some of your guys boats.........


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 2, 2009)

My boat is still afloat and has not gone turtle yet


----------



## ANC (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## N0iZ (Dec 2, 2009)

ANC said:


>


I once did this to like every stop sign in my town with in a span of a week. Oh the good ol' times when we were young and stupid


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 2, 2009)

lol i love how it has been reposted 3 more times here wow.... welll lmao +rep joe


----------



## Big P (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## Keenly (Dec 2, 2009)

whats even better is how all of the complaints start



"i think she is..."

"she looks like she is...."

"i dont think she is...."


Speculation &#8800; actual age


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 2, 2009)

Big P said:


> i didnt want to, im planning on taking it down
> 
> 
> it obviously does not bother you much? dont you think that pic would be a better thing to remove than some of the other retarded shit people compain about on here that you are forced to police?
> ...


 this is the last i will speak on the subject.. i cnat delete it aS IT HAS BEEN UP FOR TOO LONG AND I AM NOT ELITE SO I CANT EDIT IT.. also do u see that lil ! next to the rep button hit that snitch button i mean report post button.. if a mod finds your claim to be valid then go for it.. but now u have to report like five posts lmao wow what a wednesday


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 2, 2009)

Big P said:


> this girl is not 18:


Any reason you say that?


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 2, 2009)

MAKING A HAMMERTIME STENCIL!!!!!!!!
funniest thing ive seen in awhile.
stop
hammertime


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 2, 2009)

400Whps said:


> MAKING A HAMMERTIME STENCIL!!!!!!!!
> funniest thing ive seen in awhile.
> stop
> hammertime


Yeah, I'm seriously considering doing this on gravel roads near my parent's house.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Dec 2, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> lol i love how it has been reposted 3 more times here wow.... welll lmao +rep joe


Im sure you do love it. My only advice for you is dont drop the soap/ Maybe you and FDD can share a cell







Edit: DGK, you have up to 3 days to edit a post. You still have time to delete it


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 2, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> Im sure you do love it. My only advice for you is dont drop the soap/ Maybe you and FDD can share a cell


here goes the shit slinging. ok everyone lets just start bashing instead of getting back to the task at hand. making me laugh.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 2, 2009)

lol ... your somethin else.. what i said was i love how the ppl complaining about it are reposting it.... kinda beats the purpose of asking for it to b removed.. besides its been dropped. report the fuckin post or drop it


----------



## cph (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 2, 2009)

Here's a stencil for you to use should you want to do it.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Dec 2, 2009)

Ill drop it when I decide I want to drop it. Not a moment sooner


----------



## cph (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## jats (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## 400Whps (Dec 2, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Here's a stencil for you to use should you want to do it.


slick shit, why make one when you can print it/transfer to thicker base.
making stickers would be easier,haha
thanks


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 2, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> Ill drop it when I decide I want to drop it. Not a moment sooner


 no t.o. leave me alone!!


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 2, 2009)

man sure hope the fruit in this vid is of age.. 

http://www.kontraband.com/videos/20671/Dont-Jerk-Off-To-This/#show


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## jats (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 2, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


>


figures u would know where it is


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Dec 2, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> figures u would know where it is


Yes I do.. Its located in your posts 

But dont worry, keep it up and one day you'll be easy to find


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## doctorD (Dec 2, 2009)

crap let it go guys


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 2, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> Im sure you do love it. My only advice for you is dont drop the soap/ Maybe you and FDD can share a cell
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you just can't get over me can you. once again here you are sucking my nuts.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 2, 2009)

Big P said:


> i didnt want to, im planning on taking it down
> 
> 
> it obviously does not bother you much? dont you think that pic would be a better thing to remove than some of the other retarded shit people compain about on here that you are forced to police?
> ...



hey, you didn't delete it. 



prove to me she is a minor and i will show it some concern. lack of makeup means nothing.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Dec 2, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you just can't get over me can you. once again here you are sucking my nuts.


 Guess what you and michael jackson have in common? Ill give you a hint, its not the nose


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 2, 2009)

hmmm... this was a good thread...


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 2, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> Guess what you and michael jackson have in common? Ill give you a hint, its not the nose



because i won't remove a picture you personally attack me? 

shall i just ban you now?


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Dec 2, 2009)

fdd you've hurled more insults at me than I ever have to you. Ive never told you to suck my balls or called you an idiot or dumb. All of which you have called me. Everytime Ive called you out its been for good reason! I dont care if you remove the picture or not. I never asked you to remove it. You are the one who is defending dgk for his pedophile post. If you were a father, Im sure you would understand my point of view.

Either way Im over it. I dont want everybody to suffer because of a few people.

And by the way, after our last argument I decided to leave you alone. But alas you couldnt stop stalking me. I dont hold grudges against anyone, I never have andd I never will. The sooner you get over it, the sooner I can


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 2, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> fdd you've hurled more insults at me than I ever have to you. Ive never told you to suck my balls or called you an idiot or dumb. All of which you have called me. Everytime Ive called you out its been for good reason! I dont care if you remove the picture or not. I never asked you to remove it. You are the one who is defending dgk for his pedophile post. If you were a father, Im sure you would understand my point of view.
> 
> Either way Im over it. I dont want everybody to suffer because of a few people.
> 
> And by the way, after our last argument I decided to leave you alone. But alas you couldnt stop stalking me. I dont hold grudges against anyone, I never have andd I never will. The sooner you get over it, the sooner I can



stalking you? you just jumped on ME. AGAIN. with a personal attack.
'
you know what? see you in a week. do not EVER again address me. if you have an issue with me take it to rollitup. i am done with you publicly attacking me. have a nice week.


----------



## cph (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## cph (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## cph (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## bestbuds09 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## bestbuds09 (Dec 2, 2009)

really guys isnt this supposed to be a funny post? it seems like you guys need a blunt, joint, pipe, bong, vaporizer etc etc etc hit. just let it go and dont take shit too seriously, im pretty sure the post was not meant in any way to offend anyone. why wont we just all (in riu) get along after all we are all pothead in here. so lets smoke one to this nonsense and put this shit behind and keep the funny thread going.


----------



## bestbuds09 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## bestbuds09 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## bestbuds09 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## bestbuds09 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## bestbuds09 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## bestbuds09 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## c5rftw (Dec 2, 2009)

DUDE, WTF... he is getting raped by some kinda dog and people are cheering the dog on??????


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 2, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> hey, you didn't delete it.
> 
> prove to me she is a minor and i will show it some concern. lack of makeup means nothing.


Like I said, nobody proves she is a minor. For all we know, she's 18, and that's the most likely. [As no site would approve of hosting an underaged picture...]


----------



## ANC (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 2, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> stalking you? you just jumped on ME. AGAIN. with a personal attack.
> '
> you know what? see you in a week. do not EVER again address me. if you have an issue with me take it to rollitup. i am done with you publicly attacking me. have a nice week.


 sounds like some one finally got what they deserved... You guys have been tested lately with all this junk goin around. Cheers to the mods for doin their jobs and going above and beyond on the rare occasion.
btw fdd im lookin to get a faded slide for my girl this christmas. You got anything new in store for this year or are ya through blowin glass for a while?


----------



## ANC (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 3, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> fdd you've hurled more insults at me than I ever have to you. Ive never told you to suck my balls or called you an idiot or dumb. All of which you have called me. Everytime Ive called you out its been for good reason! I dont care if you remove the picture or not. I never asked you to remove it. You are the one who is defending dgk for his pedophile post. If you were a father, Im sure you would understand my point of view.
> 
> Either way Im over it. I dont want everybody to suffer because of a few people.
> 
> And by the way, after our last argument I decided to leave you alone. But alas you couldnt stop stalking me. I dont hold grudges against anyone, I never have andd I never will. The sooner you get over it, the sooner I can


my pedophile post..??????????? hmmm i posted a pic of a person (male or female..no one knows ) wearing a ridiculous latex suit cause i thought the clothing was funny,, u went and assumed it was underage porn.. weird guess u feel a lil guilty cuz of your own issues... weird huh.. 
on a side note i have gotten a ton of +rep from the funny shit i posted on this thread.. and i have gotten + rep 4 my post and 4 u makin such a big deal about nothin.. now if u want a cause 2 bitch about pls go to the tasteful nudity thread and see where woodstock hippie posted 10+ pics of jail bait and no one bitched also i even reported my own post and no mod has removed or infracted me for it cuz obviously no one but u saw it as pedofilic behavior!!! except u so who has the issue ???????????? againd i say please feel free to report that post .....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 3, 2009)

I can't believe this thread is STILL on this pic. Not only does this not look like a child to me, this sure as shit doesn't look like child porn to me. I don't believe for a second that this site is in any kind of danger from the feds over this "child pornography". Jesus H Christ, talk about making a mountain out of a mole hill 

What I do know is that personal attacks are against the forums rules, so much so that rolli made a thread about it

https://www.rollitup.org/support/18362-personal-attacks-will-not-tolerated.html

In case people don't feel like clicking that, I'll paste rolli's post here:

Since people are having a problem getting along 

*1) first warning will be an infraction on your account*
2) Second warning will be a 15 day ban
3) Final warning is permanent ban

Threads that are of no benefit to the forum will be deleted on sight.

*Personal arguments will be ok... this is what debate/discussion is all about just don't make personal insults.*

Rollitup


I think calling dgk a pedophile, over a pic that some people SPECULATE is of an underage girl, is not only a personal attack, but a serious one. Pedophiles are the scum of the earth, the lowest of the low. That's some serious shit to be calling someone.

Personal attacks are supposed to be given infractions. I know the mods don't always do that, try to be nice and warn people, but I definitely think that PERSISTENT personal attacks deserve an infraction.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 3, 2009)

i agree maybe i will go and report defamorty posts about me and fdd.......... bet they get infracted and removed b4 mine.. ill put money up neone wanna bet??


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 3, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> stalking you? you just jumped on ME. AGAIN. with a personal attack.
> '
> you know what? see you in a week. do not EVER again address me. if you have an issue with me take it to rollitup. i am done with you publicly attacking me. have a nice week.


 bravo fdd... hopefuly he wont come back. thanks for seein what it was for what it was...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 3, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> i agree maybe i will go and report defamorty posts about me and fdd.......... bet they get infracted and removed b4 mine.. ill put money up neone wanna bet??


I'll bet you just to see you do it


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 3, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> Yes I do.. Its located in your posts
> 
> But dont worry, keep it up and one day you'll be easy to find


 your easy to find tooo your in banned land weird huh??? at least im here on tis forum and i grow your here y????? oh thats right to troll


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 3, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> stalking you? you just jumped on ME. AGAIN. with a personal attack.
> '
> you know what? see you in a week. do not EVER again address me. if you have an issue with me take it to rollitup. i am done with you publicly attacking me. have a nice week.


How did I miss this? lol, I think by the time I got to this last page I was just irritated and skimming. Anyways, bigtomatofarmer was the main person I was talking about in my little rant. I know others posted that they think they pic should be taken down, but I didn't see anyone else really straight up personally attacking with the pedophile bullshit. 

I think the temp ban was well deserved.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 3, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'll bet you just to see you do it


 already did duddee!!! but hey my post plus the 6-7 reposts r still up lmao


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Johnnyorganic (Dec 3, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I can't believe this thread is STILL on this pic. Not only does this not look like a child to me, this sure as shit doesn't look like child porn to me. I don't believe for a second that this site is in any kind of danger from the feds over this "child pornography". Jesus H Christ, talk about making a mountain out of a mole hill


*CORRECTION:* Making a mountain out of *two* molehills.

Back on topic, Here's my phunny photo:







None of these are underage, I think.

What are those *dudes* doing in the picture?


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 3, 2009)

So JO, 3/13ths is enough of a gamble for you?


----------



## 562FireK (Dec 3, 2009)

Big P said:


> one man in short shorts.. can change the world.. you can fast forward a little to get the jist
> 
> 
> [youtube]GA8z7f7a2Pk[/youtube]


That was definitely Epic man. That made me sooooo happy haha.


----------



## bubbleobill (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Johnnyorganic (Dec 3, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> So JO, 3/13ths is enough of a gamble for you?


Not even if *all* the MILFy women looked like *Jessica Alba*.

On the other hand, maybe that's the plan. 

"Blow jobs for a month? *Ha!* Send Harry."


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 3, 2009)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Not even if *all* the MILFy women looked like *Jessica Alba*.
> 
> On the other hand, maybe that's the plan.
> 
> "Blow jobs for a month? *Ha!* Send Harry."


 exactly!!! I smell a loophole, and I don't want to see who jumps thru it!


----------



## smppro (Dec 3, 2009)

This thread got ban happy.


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 3, 2009)

what are you talking about ,what bans?


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## jats (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## philmarlowe (Dec 3, 2009)

quick someone post the virgin killers and blind faith album covers!!!

heres some funny.




how do you post pics in the thread? 
https://www.rollitup.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=639194&stc=1&d=1259849795


----------



## Louis541 (Dec 3, 2009)

Show Fullsize
 Show Fullsize


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## haloman420 (Dec 3, 2009)

Check out this. I has a bucket. http://images.encyclopediadramatica.com/images/5/52/Bucket.png


----------



## ANC (Dec 3, 2009)

She puts the lotion in the bucket....


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 3, 2009)

Pix that make you LOL -... 12-03-2009 09:52 AMyou've got nothing to add ...

lol this is funny to me ppla actually think neg rep effects others!!!!!! lmao next time post your name so i can plus rep u


anyway


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 3, 2009)

http://www.kontraband.com/videos/20641/Twilight-Whispers/


----------



## Joe Camel (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## ANC (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Louis541 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 3, 2009)

louis that shit is fuckin awesome lmao.


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 3, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> stalking you? you just jumped on ME. AGAIN. with a personal attack.
> '
> you know what? see you in a week. do not EVER again address me. if you have an issue with me take it to rollitup. i am done with you publicly attacking me. have a nice week.



Did you just put him in timeout?


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 3, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> Pix that make you LOL -... 12-03-2009 09:52 AMyou've got nothing to add ...


That's Growtech.


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 3, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> your easy to find tooo your in banned land weird huh??? at least im here on tis forum and i grow your here y????? oh thats right to troll


Are you calling me a troll bro?


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 3, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> Are you calling me a troll bro?


No man, bigtomato he called a troll... smoke some more dude.


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 3, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> No man, bigtomato he called a troll... smoke some more dude.


I was fucking with him. Not smoking 2night, im drinking


----------



## cph (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## cph (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## jats (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## beginnerbloomer (Dec 4, 2009)

I know which way i'd be goin........Amen.


----------



## Secret Jardin (Dec 4, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


>


Yeah GWAR!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tebor (Dec 4, 2009)

bestbuds09 said:


>


at first I was wondering why a bunch of guys were standing around cheering this guy gatting paddled.
then I started wondering why the guy on the far left has his erect cock in his hand.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2009)

[youtube]3v4-zYghodc&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"[/youtube]

stevey seagal loves his pooonani?¬?¬?¬


----------



## beginnerbloomer (Dec 4, 2009)

Holy shitfuck he does too,did not notice that.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2009)

its a paddle guys. just looks the same cos hes black lol


----------



## Keenly (Dec 4, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> its a paddle guys. just looks the same cos hes black lol


its either a paddle or an empty beer bottle, its clearly too low to be attatched to his crotch

i think its a beer bottle because they all have to have been really, really drunk to have had that good of a time


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Dec 4, 2009)

It's some stupid initiation paddle dude, fool got owned lol..


----------



## Sado68 (Dec 4, 2009)

rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> It's some stupid initiation paddle dude, fool got owned lol..


shit he got his ass blown out talk about a flat tire

COMING SOON: FLAT ASS!

Disclaimer: The initial ass flattening is very painful. Ask your doctor if you are healthy enough to start the ass flattening procedure. 

yea ima go  now


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## 2much (Dec 4, 2009)

i hate it when i get so screwed up that i drive the boat home instead of the car


----------



## Mrcool360 (Dec 5, 2009)

my personal collection...


----------



## bestbuds09 (Dec 6, 2009)

Sado68 said:


> shit he got his ass blown out talk about a flat tire
> 
> COMING SOON: FLAT ASS!
> 
> ...


oh shit that flat ass caught me off guard, ilol good comment bro lol


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Dec 6, 2009)

bestbuds09 said:


>


*Relax* guys!

It's just some fraternity boys having fun with a pledge.

Although that particular pledge must have pissed that member off somehow. Or else the member is a bastard; what we used to call a *black member*. Another name for the more sadistic brothers.

<Organic get's nostalgic for the old days.> Sniff.

*Assume the position.

*[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qdFLPn30dvQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qdFLPn30dvQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]
*
Thank you, Sir. May I have another?*


----------



## bestbuds09 (Dec 6, 2009)

look at it really close can yall see it??? its a face with the sesame seeds


----------



## bestbuds09 (Dec 6, 2009)

look at the kid on left . you'll see it look very closely


----------



## bestbuds09 (Dec 6, 2009)

this one is crazy


----------



## bestbuds09 (Dec 6, 2009)

this one is funny


----------



## bestbuds09 (Dec 6, 2009)

this one isnt hard at all to find lol


----------



## bestbuds09 (Dec 6, 2009)

stairway to heaven????/


----------



## bestbuds09 (Dec 6, 2009)

haha no door cant shit you bricks


----------



## bestbuds09 (Dec 6, 2009)

this one took me a min to see it, pretty cool pic lol


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 6, 2009)

im to high i cant see it.


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 6, 2009)

They aren't sitting on anything lol


----------



## c5rftw (Dec 6, 2009)

Im surprised the EMO kids are actually doing something that brings smiles to their faces instead of you know, hating themselves


----------



## bestbuds09 (Dec 6, 2009)

this is fucked up lol how can you not notice yourself wearing it? hahaha


----------



## bestbuds09 (Dec 6, 2009)

hey floridasucks is that avatar of yours amunita muscaria by any chance???


----------



## bestbuds09 (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## tom__420 (Dec 6, 2009)

You're going to have 100 posts of just shit brix pictures by the end of the day dude


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 6, 2009)

Put it in one post dude, kind of annoying


----------



## ajkmatter (Dec 6, 2009)

Big P said:


>


 haha what a twat


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 6, 2009)

bestbuds09 said:


> hey floridasucks is that avatar of yours amunita muscaria by any chance???


It's DMT. .


----------



## Keenly (Dec 6, 2009)

ahahaha thats a dead body isnt it


----------



## bestbuds09 (Dec 6, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Put it in one post dude, kind of annoying


the only reason i separate them is becuase its more annoying to see the same pics over when somebody decides to "quote" me. understand? or would you rather see them in a different page using half of the page for the same pics?


----------



## bestbuds09 (Dec 6, 2009)

real peter parker dmt...... dont know it. break it down for me please. by the way i think your spidey avatar is the funniest one ive seen


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 6, 2009)

bestbuds09 said:


> real peter parker dmt...... dont know it. break it down for me please. by the way i think your spidey avatar is the funniest one ive seen


\

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=DMT


----------



## bestbuds09 (Dec 6, 2009)

peter parker that blew me away hahahahaha. you should have seen my face while hitting the vapor. oh man good one


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 6, 2009)

bestbuds09 said:


> peter parker that blew me away hahahahaha. you should have seen my face while hitting the vapor. oh man good one


Ha ha at least you're a good sport on it. Here's a +rep.


----------



## ANC (Dec 6, 2009)

bestbuds09 said:


> real peter parker dmt...... dont know it. break it down for me please.


 
DMT extends life.
DMT enhances prescient ability.
DMT is essential to space travel.
DMT is the most valuable material in the universe.


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 6, 2009)

ANC said:


> DMT extends life.
> DMT enhances prescient ability.
> DMT is essential to space travel.
> *DMT is the most valuable material in the universe*.


Lol now that is just a stretch, obviously that DMT is frying some of your brain cells there bud


----------



## ANC (Dec 6, 2009)

Gold is just a shiny metal


----------



## bestbuds09 (Dec 6, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Ha ha at least you're a good sport on it. Here's a +rep.


the way i look at it why take things serious or get pissed off, what kind of pothead would i be? hahaha really cant imagine, but nice one man i had it coming i felt like on the cartoon of tom and jerry the jack ass with the face and everything. thanks for the rep man 
now lets see who can get this one, it took me a long time to get it maybe because i was high and stoned


----------



## ANC (Dec 6, 2009)

baaah top right border


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 6, 2009)

ANC said:


> Gold is just a shiny metal


Never said anything about gold, just that shit that makes you see lizards or something is not that valuable in my eyes


----------



## bestbuds09 (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## ANC (Dec 6, 2009)

Lolm I've never seen lizards...

Hehe actualy i'm reasonably conversant with some of the theories of brain mechanics and conciousness, thus I know what happens on a physical level and why people think they are experienceing certain things... my brain also seems wired alternatively, so that i don't get to see lizzards, only the outer realms of what might as well be heaven.

If anything I would say it opens the lines of communication between your right and left brain, your concious and subconcious.


----------



## bestbuds09 (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## bestbuds09 (Dec 6, 2009)

how about this one?


----------



## ANC (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Johnnyorganic (Dec 6, 2009)

I have seen plenty, but I have not shat a brick yet.


----------



## ANC (Dec 6, 2009)

The problem with shitting bricks is, you can only do it ONCE.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 6, 2009)

ANC said:


> The problem with shitting bricks is, you can only do it ONCE.


I see a crazy picture when I quote you, but none in the thread... I didn't even know you posted a pic. Anyways, how can you only shit bricks once?


----------



## ANC (Dec 6, 2009)

Well, if its a large concrete brick, you die from pain, anything smaller, probably just from bleeding...


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 6, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> http://www.kontraband.com/videos/20641/Twilight-Whispers/


lol, this actually made me laugh

how bout a salad, chubby?

A what?
A jew
God bless you...


----------



## jats (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 6, 2009)

darn walking catfish...


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 6, 2009)

.aligns { text-align: right; } .margins { margin-left: 13px; } .floats-normal { float: left; } .floats-reverse { float: right; margin-top: 17px; }
Google Home | Sign in
 

*Account Assistance*
Type the characters you see in the picture below.








 <IMG border=0 alt="For more help with screen readers, click here." width=1 height=1> 
Letters are not case-sensitive
©2009 Google - Google Home - Terms of Service - Privacy Policy - Help​


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## DST (Dec 7, 2009)

Theres tonnes more on this website - it's a t-shirt company....
http://www.snorgtees.com/?utm_source=UD&utm_medium=Banner&utm_content=160by600_jawesome_2&utm_campaign=UD


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 7, 2009)

tell me this wasnt a PARTY!


----------



## First Time Growin (Dec 7, 2009)

RhymesWithGosh said:


>


laughed so hard at this one lol


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 7, 2009)

http://www.kontraband.com/videos/20712/IM-NOT-A-SEX-OFFENDER-GRANDMA/#show


PLEASE WATCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## c5rftw (Dec 7, 2009)

First Time Growin said:


> laughed so hard at this one lol


lol, i cant even bring myself to help people when i see them post these kinda pics and ask for help


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 7, 2009)

just read the ladies subtitles!
[youtube]rSPQKwEJcn4&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## jats (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 7, 2009)

[youtube]mAgG7jORSps[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## tom__420 (Dec 7, 2009)

Damn fdd those last two pics scared the shit outta me


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## ANC (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## floridasucks (Dec 8, 2009)

hahaha awesome pics!


----------



## c5rftw (Dec 8, 2009)

just ordered these


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 8, 2009)

LOL, that's awesome! I would think that pop rocks would sell out fastest...


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## c5rftw (Dec 8, 2009)

lol. dgk, you keep this thread alive


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 8, 2009)

sumone has 2


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## Johnnyorganic (Dec 8, 2009)

dgk4life said:


>


Just what I asked Santa for!


----------



## Boneman (Dec 8, 2009)

*Awesome Avatar J O....Ha Ha. I might just look into doing that too *

* ~Boneman*


----------



## Sado68 (Dec 8, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


>


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 8, 2009)

Sado68 said:


>


 red x's r not too funny..lmao


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## Sado68 (Dec 8, 2009)

yea my bad first time postin pics which post was it?


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 8, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


>


I dunno, maybe im just high
But what the FUCK does that say?


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 8, 2009)

http://www.kontraband.com/videos/20739/Getting-Stoked/#show


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 8, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


>


 wtf



Sado68 said:


> yea my bad first time postin pics which post was it?


 all of em


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 8, 2009)

LOL kids stoked for 52 hours after finding "rad-ass hoodie"
That was the funniest shit I have seen in a while


----------



## Sado68 (Dec 8, 2009)

damn i can see the one i quoted you with but not the other ones...is it more complicated then the




or is that right?


----------



## c5rftw (Dec 8, 2009)

is he getting a hand job or is she one arm short


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 8, 2009)

c5rftw said:


> is he getting a hand job or is she one arm short






she is bound with clothesline, sir.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 8, 2009)

Sado68 said:


> damn i can see the one i quoted you with but not the other ones...is it more complicated then the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 u can just copy and paste..


----------



## Sado68 (Dec 8, 2009)

http://www.forumsextreme.com/images/fGe_CanadaStrikesBack.jpg

im confused


----------



## c5rftw (Dec 8, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> she is bound with clothesline, sir.


wow, my shit is good  lol, i must be blind


----------



## c5rftw (Dec 8, 2009)

Sado68 said:


> http://www.forumsextreme.com/images/fGe_CanadaStrikesBack.jpg
> 
> 
> http://www.forumsextreme.com/images/fGe_CanadaStrikesBack.jpg


lol thats hilarious... like canada's war victories:


----------



## Sado68 (Dec 8, 2009)

tryed it just got a link...even tryed to copy image thats what the second link was about


----------



## c5rftw (Dec 8, 2009)

Sado68 said:


> tryed it just got a link...even tryed to copy image thats what the second link was about


IDK, it did it by itself, damn computers..

here you go


----------



## Sado68 (Dec 8, 2009)

c5rftw said:


> IDK, it did it by itself, damn computers..
> 
> here you go


lol thanks maybe ill start a test thread and figure it out


----------



## Straight up G (Dec 8, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


>


Yea cheers for talking to me like I'm a total retard earlier.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 8, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> Yea cheers for talking to me like I'm a total retard earlier.


----------



## Sittin On A Cloud (Dec 8, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> she is bound with clothesline, sir.


 
Lol that was funny


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 8, 2009)

dgk4life said:


>


 WOW


----------



## Grow4Daze (Dec 8, 2009)

Johnny Retro said:


> [Youtube]YersIyzsOpc&feature=fvw[/Youtube]


That makes me embarrassed to be white. That was actually kind of sad to see someone so spoiled...

and what was with the remote control??? Was he actually gonna ass rape himself? LMAO!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## StreetRider (Dec 8, 2009)

His mother has been interviewed. It was all faked. Filmed for youtube. Stupid kids acting stupid.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 8, 2009)

StreetRider said:


> His mother has been interviewed. It was all faked. Filmed for youtube. Stupid kids acting stupid.


lol, it made ME laugh, and I fucking believed it until I saw his mom's interview, so i'd say they did a pretty good job.


----------



## c5rftw (Dec 8, 2009)

my pussy is useless







copy rights to wiked. sry, had to


----------



## bestbuds09 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## bestbuds09 (Dec 8, 2009)

*imagine you are really baked driving............*


----------



## c5rftw (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## cph (Dec 8, 2009)

Or imagine being color blind and already not be able to tell what color they are.



bestbuds09 said:


> *imagine you are really baked driving............*


----------



## c5rftw (Dec 8, 2009)

"good thing this is photo op, and i dont really have to take this shot...wait it has foam, oh yah dont think... "


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 8, 2009)

StreetRider said:


> His mother has been interviewed. It was all faked. Filmed for youtube. Stupid kids acting stupid.





Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, it made ME laugh, and I fucking believed it until I saw his mom's interview, so i'd say they did a pretty good job.


I still think it's real. His mom was just trying to make it look like their family wasn't that fucked up in the interview. The dad is an idiot jock, who somehow makes a lot of money, the kid is a little brat with some mental disorder, the brother knows how to bring this behavior out in him, and the mom is completely in denial and probably an alcoholic.


----------



## Keenly (Dec 8, 2009)

[youtube]Ahg6qcgoay4[/youtube]


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 8, 2009)

That was awesome, cuz i got 13, but yeah....


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 8, 2009)

Seconded, wikid.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 9, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> I still think it's real. His mom was just trying to make it look like their family wasn't that fucked up in the interview. The dad is an idiot jock, who somehow makes a lot of money, the kid is a little brat with some mental disorder, the brother knows how to bring this behavior out in him, and the mom is completely in denial and probably an alcoholic.


mental disorder? i didnt know bein a flaming fag in the closet was a mental disorder.....lmao


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 9, 2009)

"temporary insanity"


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 9, 2009)

cph said:


> Or imagine being color blind and already not be able to tell what color they are.


 lol thats why the red light is always on the top and green on bottom. or always on the left with green on the right. I wondered the same thing cuz my buddy is color blind but he laughed at me


----------



## c5rftw (Dec 9, 2009)

sexy dance party
i love em


----------



## Big P (Dec 9, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> "temporary insanity"


 

i have a tiny 4 seater jet boat, named it the Sea Flea


----------



## c5rftw (Dec 9, 2009)

wait, its says temporary insanity 2? this aint his first fuck up


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 9, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> mental disorder? i didnt know bein a flaming fag in the closet was a mental disorder.....lmao


Did you watch the video, he's a total idiot, yeah, he shoved a remote up his ass, but gay is only 1% of his problems...


----------



## c5rftw (Dec 9, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Did you watch the video, he's a total idiot, yeah, he shoved a remote up his ass, but gay is only 1% of his problems...


lmfao.. yah only 1%


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 9, 2009)

c5rftw said:


> lmfao.. yah only 1%


What? I'm just saying that it's my opinion the kid is fucked in the head. Most of the comments revolve around 'he shoved a remote in his ass, how fucked up' I'm just trying to say that when I say the kid's fucked up, I mean 'go to a psychiatrist' fucked up, not 'homosexual weird remote perv'.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 9, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Did you watch the video, he's a total idiot, yeah, he shoved a remote up his ass, but gay is only 1% of his problems...


 yeah seen all the videos.. as far as me calling him a flamer is not bc he tried to sodomize himself wit a remote.. but if u watch the rest of the videos he is an over dramatic world revolves around me flamer... not to many str8 guys r that overdramatic... just sayin the remote has no part in why i call him a fag although one could argue...lol


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 9, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> yeah seen all the videos.. as far as me calling him a flamer is not bc he tried to sodomize himself wit a remote.. but if u watch the rest of the videos he is an over dramatic world revolves around me flamer... not to many str8 guys r that overdramatic... just sayin the remote has no part in why i call him a fag although one could argue...lol


Yeah, it definitely appears he is gay, but that's the least of his problems... not every gay guy has freakouts of that magnitude, and the fuck if they would happen more than once... He's fucked up in the head, it's not acting.


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 9, 2009)

maybe the mothers interview and other vids that came after were faked to cover up the first remote into the pooper vid


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 9, 2009)

It's fake, he WAS acting according to the mother

[youtube]SGzMFHbaSiw[/youtube]


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 9, 2009)

i agree its not acting.... lol he does have real problems and one of which i believe is he can not come to terms wit his own sexuality.. also yes not every gey man acts like that just the flamers..


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 9, 2009)

Unless the mother lied in the interview I would have to say that its fake


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 9, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> It's fake, he WAS acting according to the mother
> 
> [youtube]SGzMFHbaSiw[/youtube]


 yup seen this video too.. my question is do we have any proof that this is actually his mom on the phone. and second wouldnt your mom cover for you if u were caught acting like this douche bag and put on u tube for the world to see


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 9, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> maybe the mothers interview and other vids that came after were faked to cover up the first remote into the pooper vid


Or maybe the problem is the kid isn't getting his ass beat. He's getting some verbal torture, the preferred method of punishment these days, as hitting children is 'cruel' and 'wrong'. And now he's a little freak because of it. That's really the way to turn out psychos. Parents hit your kids.


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 9, 2009)

i would lie my ass off to cover for my son acting like a spaz


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 9, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> i would lie my ass off to cover for my son acting like a spaz


 my point exactly


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 9, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> i would lie my ass off to cover for my son acting like a spaz


Listen closely to the interview with mom... it's obvious she's lying.


----------



## cph (Dec 9, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> lol thats why the red light is always on the top and green on bottom. or always on the left with green on the right. I wondered the same thing cuz my buddy is color blind but he laughed at me


He probably laughed because you get real tired of the questions.. What color is this, what color is that. Fck I don't know!! You tell me.

To me the bottom light is yellow the middle is usually a light green and the top is orange. Most of the time at night I can't tell what one is lit up until I'm almost right on top of them, or I'll ask my girl.


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 9, 2009)

Have you not seen all the videos?
The brother that is normal leaves the camera out in plain view and the crazy kid never not even once looks at the camera
Check this one out, puts the camera on a dresser that has nothing on top of it, how would you not see a video camera sitting on it??
[youtube]nPpuzWXUF4o[/youtube]

Don't you think the kid would catch on that he has been being recorded for the viewing pleasure of others? Why would he continue to act like that?
Maybe I am just hoping that there really isn't kids like him out there haha idk


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 9, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Have you not seen all the videos?
> The brother that is normal leaves the camera out in plain view and the crazy kid never not even once looks at the camera
> Check this one out, puts the camera on a dresser that has nothing on top of it, how would you not see a video camera sitting on it??
> [youtube]nPpuzWXUF4o[/youtube]


 thats not the original freak out video... look for the first freak out videon this one is a remake and yes fake


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 9, 2009)

Do what the kid fakes some but is really like that???
Lol that makes no sense at all if he faked one he faked them all


----------



## Big P (Dec 9, 2009)

its fake because everybody knows an older brother would have beat the shit out of his little brother if he was video taping him crying in a tree


i dont have any brothers but thats the one thing i found strange about the video of him in the tree, 5:00 into the compliation vid below


[youtube]2InsfPKt8sw[/youtube]



actually now that I watch the above video again, it may not be acting


its impossible to know, but ya if its real, good thing mom is protecting her son, 

his brother took it way too far,

lol you should see some of the videos of me my friends took when i was a crazy kid


i think the kid has an anger managment problem. or some mental problem


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 9, 2009)

no what happened was the fucked up brother got onto the lil bros you tube and deleted the video.. then made his lil bro set this one up so ppl would think there was more then one take or whatevr the lil bro tells about it on his u tube page or whatever..


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 9, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Do what the kid fakes some but is really like that???
> Lol that makes no sense at all if he faked one he faked them all


 Tom , if the kid was caught in a spaz out in the first vid, wouldn't it make sence to fake the rest to cover it up as a fake ?


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 9, 2009)

this is the original note how above video says repost #2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YersIyzsOpc


----------



## Big P (Dec 9, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Have you not seen all the videos?
> The brother that is normal leaves the camera out in plain view and the crazy kid never not even once looks at the camera
> Check this one out, puts the camera on a dresser that has nothing on top of it, how would you not see a video camera sitting on it??
> [youtube]nPpuzWXUF4o[/youtube]
> ...


 
buddy boy has some serious morning wood unless thats fake too


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 9, 2009)

Really, I'm gonna be serious here, that my little brother does this exact shit. My parents tried to make us a best home, but my older brother needed all the attention, and I did good in school and shit to try to steal attention from my older brother, my little brother did ^that. It worked better than doing good in school but I decided early on that the whole family stuff was bullshit. Like sitting around the table praying before a family meal... I truly believed in God, but I couldn't get the idea out of my head, that though this exact situation is going down across the country every night, it's fucked up from concept to completion. Anyways, I personally know one who is exactly like that, so don't think for a second the shit's fake. I can tell... it's real.

The whole plays world of warcraft and freaks the fuck out about it, 100% real, happened every day when I lived with the rents. Freaking out speaking in tongues in the room, 100% real. Playing a simple repetitive melody on guitar, 100% real. When your brother fucks with you throughout [I couldn't help it and you wouldn't be able to either if this is the result you got...] it becomes a pattern.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 9, 2009)

sorry tom this is the original episode 6 ...before the remake http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rO6G6_hndbk&feature=related


----------



## ANC (Dec 9, 2009)

Our neighbours' youngest kid is like 2 and a half... he goes off like this... poor older sis and brother gets terribly neglected to cater to his screaming fits.


----------



## Big P (Dec 9, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Really, I'm gonna be serious here, that my little brother does this exact shit. My parents tried to make us a best home, but my older brother needed all the attention, and I did good in school and shit to try to steal attention from my older brother, my little brother did ^that. It worked better than doing good in school but I decided early on that the whole family stuff was bullshit. Like sitting around the table praying before a family meal... I truly believed in God, but I couldn't get the idea out of my head, that though this exact situation is going down across the country every night, it's fucked up from concept to completion. Anyways, I personally know one who is exactly like that, so don't think for a second the shit's fake. I can tell... it's real.


 

lol you should see my 5 year old daughter when she throws a hissy fit,

i feel bad for the guy she ends up marrying when she grows up

a lot like her mother


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 9, 2009)

Big P said:


> lol you should see my 5 year old daughter when she throws a hissy fit,
> 
> i feel bad for the guy she ends up marrying when she grows up
> 
> a lot like her mother


Ha ha, yeah. I'm not even gonna comment. I have a lot of problems with my parents. They usually mean well but they're 100% ignorant, and that is their fault. Really, I want to slap them until knowledge randomly aligns in their skulls. I'm just an ungrateful little fuck though, but I did kind of have a fucked up family.


----------



## Big P (Dec 9, 2009)

ANC said:


> Our neighbours' youngest kid is like 2 and a half... he goes off like this... poor older sis and brother gets terribly neglected to cater to his screaming fits.


 
ya my son is the quiet cool type hes 3 but his overactive sister is manipulating him so much that he is learning the ways of the ruthless


so it will just be me and the dog hiding in the corner soon



also in the vid i posted below in the begining you can see the kids dog get up and leaves immidiatly as soon as his hissy fit starts.

that dogs knows whats up 

follow the dog, he reveals all





[youtube]2InsfPKt8sw[/youtube]


----------



## jrp677 (Dec 9, 2009)

Big P said:


> pnuggle on crack


This made me have a seizer!


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 9, 2009)

jrp677 said:


> This made me have a seizer!


I'd be willing to bet if you really had seizures, even occasionally, you'd know how to spell the word seizure.


----------



## Big P (Dec 9, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> I'd be willing to bet if you really had seizures, even occasionally, you'd know how to spell the word seizure.


 

also it must have taken a long time to quote that post constantly having a seizures all the while


lol i thought he was serious for a sec, felt like a dick for posting it lol


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 9, 2009)

page one clasic thank you Big P


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 9, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hvDocTPaXw&feature=related
he explains the remade video here


----------



## c5rftw (Dec 9, 2009)

lol, they are actually making this... what will those japs come up with next?
130HP!!!


----------



## doctorD (Dec 9, 2009)

wow thats kinda ugly but im sure all the kids around here will get them and put on the lame coffee can muffler so it sounds like a race car lol. I bet I still pull them with my 300 and that an old man car


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 9, 2009)

looks like the oudie


----------



## doctorD (Dec 9, 2009)

looks like the what??


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 9, 2009)

outie ...out ie


----------



## doctorD (Dec 9, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Audi? huh?


lol I should have known that


----------



## cph (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## cph (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## Straight up G (Dec 9, 2009)

c5rftw said:


> lol, they are actually making this... what will those japs come up with next?
> 130HP!!!


Another boy r*i*cer, LoL.


----------



## cph (Dec 9, 2009)

Brevity said:


>


 
I can't see any of your pics here or there


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 9, 2009)

the little box with the red x are funny as shit


----------



## d.s.m. (Dec 9, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> the little box with the red x are funny as shit


----------



## c5rftw (Dec 9, 2009)

lol, pwned by blindness


----------



## c5rftw (Dec 9, 2009)

still dont believe it


----------



## c5rftw (Dec 9, 2009)

where is the truck carrying a vagina made of ice when you need one cph?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 9, 2009)

c5rftw said:


> where is the truck carrying a vagina made of ice when you need one cph?


Hillary Clinton has a better ride than that


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 9, 2009)

were is bill during the rodeo?


----------



## tebor (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 10, 2009)

I hope he didn't fall while whoever took the picture was busy taking the picture...


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 10, 2009)

scare crow, 150lb man would not be supported by alluminum gutter


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 10, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> scare crow, 150lb man would not be supported by alluminum gutter


lol, ok, yeah, that makes more sense 

*Wikid is too stoned to use that kinda logic*


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 10, 2009)

we look out for each other


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 10, 2009)

go back and look at his right hand with the left thumb sticking out


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 10, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> we look out for each other


Thank goodness I have you rob


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## jats (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## worm5376 (Dec 10, 2009)

tebor said:


>



The good'ole stuff a pair of pants and all with sock etc and take a funny shot. maybe i can do this with a guys head noose to a telephone pole


----------



## c5rftw (Dec 10, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


>


just not what it use to be


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 10, 2009)

In the end, his private life is just that, private.

Who cares if he is having an affair? That's their personal business and or problem, not the public.

I just wish he would be more animated in his career, but that aside, people watch him for his golf. The rest is artificial and foisted upon him, for the purpose of idle gossip.

Of course this is a staple of the entertainment business. It's nothing more than voyeurism.


----------



## biggun (Dec 10, 2009)

I wish I had sometrhing to share but all that was funny stuff. thanks for the laugh


----------



## biggun (Dec 10, 2009)

I think I need a massage. Please mommy Please


----------



## biggun (Dec 10, 2009)

I think I need a massage to mommy oh mommy please


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 10, 2009)

this is y nike aint drop him.. can u endorse wit your smile??


----------



## Leothwyn (Dec 10, 2009)

Coincidentally, someone emailed me that pic a few days ago. Here's the story that goes with it:
*"Good news is that I truly out did myself this year with my Christmas decorations. The bad news is that I had to take him down after 2 days. I had more people come screaming up to my house than ever.Great stories. But two things made me take it down. 

First, the cops advised me that it would cause traffic accidents as they almost wrecked when they drove by. 

Second, a 55 year old lady grabbed the 75 pound ladder almost killed herself putting it against my house and didn't realize it was fake until she climbed to the top (she was not happy). By the way, she was one of many people who attempted to do that. My yard couldn't take it either. I have more than a few tire tracks where people literally drove up my yard."*


tebor said:


>


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## Johnnyorganic (Dec 10, 2009)

^^^^I guess Mr. Ranger didn't make with the pic-a-nic basket.


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Dec 10, 2009)

That guy is so awesomely lucky that trap fucked that bear.

Our money is that particular bear stay's the fuck away from Humanity for a bit

or two, or four after it's afterburners cool off.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 10, 2009)

http://www.kontraband.com/videos/20762/Best-Bloopers-Ever/


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 10, 2009)

That's what happens when you smell like donuts....


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## doctorD (Dec 10, 2009)

that reminds me I need to do laundry


----------



## ANC (Dec 10, 2009)

diaphragm ajustment!


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 10, 2009)

*SCOTTISH ADVENT CALENDAR*


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 10, 2009)

http://www.kontraband.com/videos/20694/Fail-Surfing/#show


----------



## jats (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## bestbuds09 (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## bestbuds09 (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## c5rftw (Dec 10, 2009)

bestbuds09 said:


>


probably common on all japanese bathrooms.. those pervs


----------



## jats (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## tebor (Dec 10, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> http://www.kontraband.com/videos/20694/Fail-Surfing/#show


Bill Dance is great.


----------



## c5rftw (Dec 10, 2009)

bruno bothers me... cause he isn't really gay.. or his he?


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## Big P (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## Big P (Dec 10, 2009)

[youtube]6tO0txVUCYQ[/youtube]


----------



## tebor (Dec 10, 2009)

love this pic for some reason.


----------



## tebor (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## gabrownzfan (Dec 10, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> thats insane...


No SHIT! Not sure if I'd do that or not??


----------



## tebor (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 10, 2009)

hey tebor . thats a bunch of funny shit man but try not to post so many in one post cause it makes the page super slow to load and long as fuck.. and the fdd dragon already erupted once over this exact thing a while back ... just some helpful advice +rep 4 your content


----------



## cph (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## Johnnyorganic (Dec 10, 2009)

tebor said:


>


The *Bill Clinton Presidential Library* bears a remarkable resemblance to the Redneck Highrise. LOL!


----------



## cph (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## Boneman (Dec 10, 2009)

Johnnyorganic said:


> The *Bill Clinton Presidential Library* bears a remarkable resemblance to the Redneck Highrise. LOL!


*Thats probably the framework for his library. *


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Dec 10, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *Thats probably the framework for his library. *


You can take the Billy out of the hills, but you can't the hills out of the Billy.


----------



## Boneman (Dec 10, 2009)

Johnnyorganic said:


> You can take the Billy out of the hills, but you can't the hills out of the Billy.


*Tru Dat! Remember "Billy Beer"? *


----------



## cph (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## cph (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## cph (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 10, 2009)

cph said:


>


funny as fuck im saving this one.. good job on findin a original .. +rep


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 10, 2009)

not to get off topic but i think i just received my first + rep from fdd........... sorry but im kinda proud right now 
but to stay on topic here ya go


----------



## tebor (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## ANC (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 11, 2009)

Just in time for the holidays!! 

[youtube]Ts1pIkjvtMo[/youtube]


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Dec 11, 2009)

It appears as if that fish-fucking asshole did not comprehend the direction dorsal spines pointed as he shoved them up his ass.

Awareness did not begin to manifest until removal was first thought of before it was attempted.

Then thought became thing.

Fuck.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## Leothwyn (Dec 11, 2009)

Some of these are pretty funny - I like the cat chasing the bear.

[youtube]gWF54KEbvUM[/youtube]


----------



## MediMary (Dec 11, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> because i won't remove a picture you personally attack me?
> 
> shall i just ban you now?


why can fdd attack people.. he says big tomato sucks his balls.. then if anyone says anything to FDD he bans them?? WTF??


----------



## c5rftw (Dec 11, 2009)

who cares>?


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 11, 2009)

MediMary said:


> why can fdd attack people.. he says big tomato sucks his balls.. then if anyone says anything to FDD he bans them?? WTF??


Not true at all. You may look and see that FDD has the most rep... This means that out of everyone, what he has to say is the most powerful opinion... as a ton of people agreed with him. If that were true, who gives? FDD rules.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 11, 2009)

MediMary said:


> why can fdd attack people.. he says big tomato sucks his balls.. then if anyone says anything to FDD he bans them?? WTF??


 man u really must of missed theargument... big tomatoes escalated the whole thing over a picture that he believed to be of a minor.. when in fact its not and all it did was just show his own pedofilic tendencies..


----------



## Big P (Dec 11, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> man u really must of missed theargument... big tomatoes escalated the whole thing over a picture that he believed to be of a minor.. when in fact its not and all it did was just show his own pedofilic tendencies..


 
dont lie dgk that gurl is blatantly under age, your the one who posted it and now your calling tomato a pedifile


can we say beyond the pail?


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 11, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Not true at all. You may look and see that FDD has the most rep... This means that out of everyone, what he has to say is the most powerful opinion... as a ton of people agreed with him. If that were true, who gives? FDD rules.


One minute he doesn't want to be a mod,next minute he's back to being the enforcer, more so then the enforcer himself. Someones gotta do it, I would rather it be him then some jack off.. atleast he got over the trolls aka banned members coming under new names ragging on him This is not a personal attack on anyone. Just stating my own 2 cents, As if they have any value


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 11, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> man u really must of missed theargument... big tomatoes escalated the whole thing over a picture that he believed to be of a minor.. when in fact its not and all it did was just show his own pedofilic tendencies..


Alot of Hispanic women look underage when in fact they are of age and beyond. genetics play a big roll in the appearance of someone


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 11, 2009)

Big P said:


> dont lie dgk that gurl is blatantly under age, your the one who posted it and now your calling tomato a pedifile
> 
> 
> can we say beyond the pail?


 never said i didnt post it not ony did i post it but refuse to remove it !! .. and second he is the one who thought of it to be a pedophilic post.. now if it was dont ya think a mod would of removed and infracted me ???????????? hmmmm oh yeah and can u prove wit out a shadow of a doubt that it is a chick.. cause it could be a boy and in that case nothin is wrong wit it.... ball your court

(cant believe this argument is back)


----------



## Straight up G (Dec 11, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> One minute he doesn't want to be a mod,next minute he's back to being the enforcer, more so then the enforcer himself. Someones gotta do it, I would rather it be him then some jack off.. atleast he got over the trolls aka banned members coming under new names ragging on him This is not a personal attack on anyone. Just stating my own 2 cents, As if they have any value


that makes two of us


----------



## Big P (Dec 11, 2009)

lol you guys didnt you know that fdd is just a computer generated bot lol


duh, hes just a computer program that goes around all the threads and comments until a rule has been broken


but I will admit he is pretty realistic


this is what he really looks like:


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 11, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> One minute he doesn't want to be a mod,next minute he's back to being the enforcer, more so then the enforcer himself. Someones gotta do it, I would rather it be him then some jack off.. atleast he got over the trolls aka banned members coming under new names ragging on him This is not a personal attack on anyone. Just stating my own 2 cents, As if they have any value


Who were ya talking about?


----------



## Big P (Dec 11, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> never said i didnt post it not ony did i post it but refuse to remove it !! .. and second he is the one who thought of it to be a pedophilic post.. now if it was dont ya think a mod would of removed and infracted me ???????????? hmmmm oh yeah and can u prove wit out a shadow of a doubt that it is a chick.. cause it could be a boy and in that case nothin is wrong wit it.... ball your court
> 
> (cant believe this argument is back)


 

lol no thanks i dont wanna argue again man,


this smokes for you


lets just say she was a boy with nice tits


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 11, 2009)

Now im not sure the girl on the right is of age....


----------



## Big P (Dec 11, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> Now im not sure the girl on the right is of age....


 

saaaaay nice gams gamma


let me put som milk of magnisia on those puppies


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## Big P (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## MediMary (Dec 11, 2009)

man these are some funny pics.. lol


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 11, 2009)

worst glory hole ever


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## four2zerOallday (Dec 11, 2009)

japs are fuckin nuts. Pillow bitches...what will they think of next?


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 11, 2009)

redneck smoke alarm


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 11, 2009)

she killed cookie


----------



## tebor (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## c5rftw (Dec 11, 2009)

dgk4life said:


>


thats awful


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## tebor (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## tebor (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 11, 2009)

dgk4life said:


>


 
a pellet gun ?i'm more on her side then ever


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 11, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> a pellet gun ?i'm more on her side then ever


 this is a grandmother , govener , rouge , i 'm with her


----------



## tebor (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## N0iZ (Dec 11, 2009)

Thought this was rather humorous 


[youtube]-k4j-cVlUY0&feature[/youtube]


----------



## cph (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## cph (Dec 11, 2009)

Johnnyorganic said:


> The *Bill Clinton Presidential Library* bears a remarkable resemblance to the Redneck Highrise. LOL!


I found his limo!!!


----------



## tebor (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## Sittin On A Cloud (Dec 11, 2009)

The last one doesnt work


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm not seeing anything in this one....?


----------



## Sittin On A Cloud (Dec 11, 2009)

http://i39.tinypic.com/wmaut4.jpg

Click here for that last one


----------



## Sittin On A Cloud (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## tom__420 (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## Secret Jardin (Dec 11, 2009)

lol Tom! The one before this one scared the shit out of me and i even knew it was comming. LOL


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 11, 2009)

Sittin On A Cloud said:


> http://i39.tinypic.com/wmaut4.jpg
> 
> Click here for that last one


OMG, that was probably the best one of those kind of things I've EVER seen.

Seriously, it scared the shit out of me. I screamed and jumped back and all that jazz.

Even now, watching it, and knowing it's coming, it still freaks me out.


----------



## Louis541 (Dec 11, 2009)

Sittin On A Cloud said:


> http://i39.tinypic.com/wmaut4.jpg
> 
> Click here for that last one


AWESOME! It's Tsimfuckis! The dopest rapper alive!

[youtube]Vgpd1D9YVeQ[/youtube]


----------



## jamaicanbubbler420 (Dec 11, 2009)

omfg that last post . we are so going to hell lol


----------



## tebor (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 11, 2009)

this is just haert breaking ,tebor


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 11, 2009)

Little kid smokes a cigarette a classic.


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 11, 2009)

about three years old intellectually


----------



## Keenly (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## tebor (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## Sittin On A Cloud (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 11, 2009)

funny but most these r reposts ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 12, 2009)

DGK, they're all fucking stoners... give them a break.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 12, 2009)

hey i aint hatin i actually plus repped dude for an original post just sayin if they went to a grow thread read first post and nothin else but gave advice they would be torn apart.... again i aint hatin just sayin if u gonna jump in catch up


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 12, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> hey i aint hatin i actually plus repped dude for an original post just sayin if they went to a grow thread read first post and nothin else but gave advice they would be torn apart.... again i aint hatin just sayin if u gonna jump in catch up


There's about 2 days worth of catching up! And that's not the first page of pure-ass repost.


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 12, 2009)

that little kid smoking is funny as hell. he is like yeah im a down ass cool little dude. i can just tell by the way he is smoking, kind of like like a small young james dean lmao.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 12, 2009)

lol yeah i posted that like 60 pages ago.. lmao


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 12, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> There's about 2 days worth of catching up! And that's not the first page of pure-ass repost.


 oh for sure it aint.. just sayin no one wants to tune in here and seee reposts of old shit.. if your gonna join a group check up first .. also this is the first time i ever said anything about reposts...


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 12, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> lol yeah i posted that like 60 pages ago.. lmao


 u talkin bout the little kid? if you are thats cool. i have missed out on some of the 317 pages lol. i know there are a lot of pics on here that have been around for years, so its cool to see some funny ones ive never seen yet.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 12, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> oh for sure it aint.. just sayin no one wants to tune in here and seee reposts of old shit.. if your gonna join a group check up first .. also this is the first time i ever said anything about reposts...


I know not worth the battle, I said little kid smoking is a classic because it's in the first 50 pages right?


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 12, 2009)

yeah just sayin check out all the shit.. you will enjoy and see whats already been posted..like i know shit is long as fuck but even i was a newb and learned to check everything b4 i posted .. its like a right of passage.. and when your new someone has to let u know how to be a good member check everythin b4 u post even if its 300 pages if u wanna join and not be called outnu will do it i did as well as most these other folks just sayin


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 12, 2009)

i have been keeping up with this thread since day 1, usually daily but i was offline for a few weeks. also i cant remember every post for that long, i am a stoner...what were we talking about again.


----------



## doctorD (Dec 12, 2009)

id rather see a re-post than see people argue


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm with dgk, I don't like to see reposts when I could be seeing something new, but I know not everyone's been through the entire thread, or sometimes we're just stoners and we repost shit on accident.

And then, there are things that are so awesome, they just need to be reposted. I'm sure if I started going through the thread again, I'd find them.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 12, 2009)

thsnks cracker if i can plus rep back


----------



## jats (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## towelie... (Dec 12, 2009)

c5rftw said:


> still dont believe it


its easy, foucus on here foot and the shadow and cover the rest with your hand or scroll.

then at the right moment when you see her whole foot switch sides you will see that it looks like it spins in the other direction. but if you un cover the rest it will go back.
so uncover it slowly while focusing on the foot.

when it full un coverd you should be able to look at the whole picture with the changed direction.

after doing it once it gets easier.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 12, 2009)

towelie... said:


> its easy, foucus on here foot and the shadow and cover the rest with your hand or scroll.
> 
> then at the right moment when you see her whole foot switch sides you will see that it looks like it spins in the other direction. but if you un cover the rest it will go back.
> so uncover it slowly while focusing on the foot.
> ...


It's fake, it actually switches directions. It's not a mind trick, the moves change.


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 12, 2009)

towelie... said:


> its easy, foucus on here foot and the shadow and cover the rest with your hand or scroll.
> 
> then at the right moment when you see her whole foot switch sides you will see that it looks like it spins in the other direction. but if you un cover the rest it will go back.
> so uncover it slowly while focusing on the foot.
> ...


Lol you must be stoned dude, stare at her head for a while you will see her switch


----------



## c5rftw (Dec 12, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Lol you must be stoned dude, stare at her head for a while you will see her switch


what the fuck is wrong with me... I CANT DO IT...(even while hearing the guy from the water boy in my head saying




)


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 12, 2009)

i dont see it either and im not high.


----------



## Groga (Dec 12, 2009)

I don't think it's fake, you just gotta be open minded. Imagine her go the other way and she will.


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 12, 2009)

It takes a while for her to switch
Stare at her head and you will be able to see when she switches
I am dead sober haven't smoked in days
You can see her switch feet
Just stare it, how could you miss it
http://www.moillusions.com/2007/06/spinning-sihouette-optical-illusion.html

I am open minded but when I see her switch the direction she is spinning it is hard to dispute it and say that my mind did it
Look at her feet, she is on her left foot and then switches to standing on her right foot when she spins the other way


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 12, 2009)

cover everything but her feet.

now try it.


----------



## c5rftw (Dec 12, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> cover everything but her feet.
> 
> now try it.


worked instantly, wow!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Johnnyorganic (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 12, 2009)

Johnny O for the win.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Dec 12, 2009)

cph said:


> I found his limo!!!


I bet that thing can hold ten interns without breaking a sweat.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Louis541 (Dec 12, 2009)

) That shit totally got me.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 12, 2009)

dont know if any of these have been posted.


----------



## Sado68 (Dec 12, 2009)

cph said:


>


lol i didnt even notice the chick at first i was lookin over by the motorcycles for some reason


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## tebor (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## tebor (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 12, 2009)

what's with the tennis balls?


----------



## Sado68 (Dec 12, 2009)

towelie... said:


> its easy, foucus on here foot and the shadow and cover the rest with your hand or scroll.
> 
> then at the right moment when you see her whole foot switch sides you will see that it looks like it spins in the other direction. but if you un cover the rest it will go back.
> so uncover it slowly while focusing on the foot.
> ...


absolutely not fake
if you cant switch the direction at will...time to brush up on your jedi mind skills  lol


----------



## tebor (Dec 12, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> what's with the tennis balls?


Smoother ride?


----------



## tebor (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 12, 2009)

tebor said:


> Smoother ride?


i gotta try that.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 12, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> cover everything but her feet.
> 
> now try it.


wow! works for me finally I am able to control the motion.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 12, 2009)

That woman is fake. I am very skeptical. I watched the whole body intently, literally tracing it all, and it obviously changes directions.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 12, 2009)

look at the feet, it totally broke the mental barrier for me


----------



## tebor (Dec 12, 2009)

that lady has a nice body but she doesn't make me lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 12, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> That woman is fake. I am very skeptical. I watched the whole body intently, literally tracing it all, and it obviously changes directions.



you're







trippin'


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 12, 2009)

It is FAKE!


----------



## tebor (Dec 12, 2009)

Anybody post musical statistics yet?


----------



## Sado68 (Dec 12, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


>


lol you got me


----------



## Sado68 (Dec 12, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> It is FAKE!


well physically yes it is not real 

but it is not set on a time delay to switch directions

you yourself choose when to change it

anyone notice im not a stranger anymore?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 12, 2009)

pAcking fudge! Lmao


----------



## tebor (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 12, 2009)

that beats all of mine put together.


----------



## northeastern lights (Dec 12, 2009)

By the power of Grey Skull!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 12, 2009)

kid rocks doppleganger(sp?)???


----------



## tebor (Dec 12, 2009)

If he only had Battlecat.


----------



## idlehands80 (Dec 13, 2009)

A couple of my fav stoner videos lol

[youtube]04i8RO-P7qg[/youtube]

[youtube]NTftmdoRIEY[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 13, 2009)

you mean a Cringer! lol


----------



## cph (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## d.s.m. (Dec 13, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


>


That's Snowman, from Craigslist

http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/sdo/566171148.html


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 13, 2009)

d.s.m. said:


> That's Snowman, from Craigslist
> 
> http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/sdo/566171148.html



we bought an elf suit for our cat.


----------



## cph (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## cph (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## idlehands80 (Dec 13, 2009)

OMG you must watch the entire video. and yes it is real, lol.

[youtube]NWkJNzLjBkU[/youtube]


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 13, 2009)

------------------------^^^^^^^^^^^---------------------------


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 13, 2009)

dgk4life said:


>


wtf?!?!?!?


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 13, 2009)

That girls T shirt rocks!!


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 13, 2009)

lol at the guy on the screen like wtf 

lol at the guy staring longingly at it


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 13, 2009)

http://afb.com/

listen u guys have to go there and read some of the confessions omg


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 13, 2009)

thor hungry give snacks now!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## tebor (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## 2much (Dec 13, 2009)

that kitten kills me, natures best defense. make em too cute to eat


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 13, 2009)

rape sux


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## Sado68 (Dec 13, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> rape sux


At least you have game cube to distract you
 
shouldve held out for a wii


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## jats (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 13, 2009)

. .


----------



## tebor (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## smppro (Dec 13, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


>


Holy shit that is funny


----------



## tebor (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 13, 2009)

Thats how i invisioned losing my job...


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 13, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


>


YEA!!!!!!!
Thats what I am talking about except in my vision its coming from the employer to me! Yea i hope to be fired its time to change jobs an cities. GA sux on gun rights.


----------



## cph (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 14, 2009)

NOT SO FUNNY BUT TRUES AS ALL HELL


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 14, 2009)

dgk4life said:


>


How'd u like to wake up with that Santa stuck in ur chimney?!

MORE WOOD!!! NO, not U Santa (eww)... wood!!!


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## Johnnyorganic (Dec 14, 2009)

dgk4life said:


>


Here's what happened after Kitty purloined the burrito on my plate.


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 14, 2009)

Lucious Pusey!!!!!!


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## Big P (Dec 14, 2009)

dgk4life said:


>


 
lol if they dont die from smoke inhalation first


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 14, 2009)

FIRE!!! U pull it! No, U pull it!! No, No, U pull it .... (hideous screams ensue)

No U pull it!!! ArGhhhGh!


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 14, 2009)

dgk4life said:


>


That's Africa... or is that the joke?


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## tebor (Dec 14, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> That's Africa... or is that the joke?


I dont get that one.


----------



## tebor (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 14, 2009)

progeater said:


> he said hard water. Hard=solid. He is obviously attempting to water plants with solid water. I dont see how this would work and im sure liquid water is the only thing that gets the job done


not a pic but lmao


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## Keenly (Dec 14, 2009)

dgk4life said:


>




suspended for 105 days? holy shit


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 14, 2009)

^^^^ i need to pick a couple of those up!


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 14, 2009)

DGK.. i'd rep again if i could , this reminds me of the walls of candles ,for the saints from corns to hair loss....rob


----------



## tebor (Dec 14, 2009)

[youtube]BUS6nKpddec[/youtube]


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 14, 2009)

i have never been this drunk


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 14, 2009)

kool as hell DGK


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## doctorD (Dec 14, 2009)

Keenly said:


> suspended for 105 days? holy shit


Hey it happens. I was suspended for 6 months from a private school once. I just changed to public schools.


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 14, 2009)

doctorD said:


> Hey it happens. I was suspended for 6 months from a private school once. I just changed to public schools.


 lol note the difference of inks the 0 was filled in after...


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## c5rftw (Dec 14, 2009)

great couple


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 14, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> fake id


That was the shit man.


----------



## c5rftw (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 14, 2009)

hold still i'lol be there


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 14, 2009)

Thats pretty cool^


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 14, 2009)

AOE WW2


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 14, 2009)

dgk4life said:


>


the best souflet ever call 911 for the for the ass we win ...rob


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 14, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> wtf?!?!?!?


Someone with a damn good attitude on things.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 14, 2009)

That girl .... hang on ... I'm laughing ... that girl ... ... still laughing ...  ... that girl kicked his ARSE!!!  whew!



Okay found this while skimming images and this was on the page ... no, it isn't meant to be funny, and NO, it's not me ...  

 heh, that girl kicked his ARSE!!!  I'm still laughing....

okay ...


*Username:*Mister Crackerjacks, Drunk Chimp *Gender:*Male *Orientation:*Straight *Country:*United States *Interests:* anal, cunnilingus, petite, brunettes, MILF, cougars, ebonies, booze, bananas, wrestling *Last online:*10 months and 2 days ago 
*About me:* Pro Wrestling column writer for hollywoodjimmy.com ('Drunken Chimp Wrestling Guru"). Young girls are great for fantasy... but NOTHING beats a 30-50 yr. old woman into anal games for real life.


----------



## tebor (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## tebor (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## tebor (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## worm5376 (Dec 14, 2009)

not the appropriate thread but.. ladies and getntlemen, i introduce my fiance Mrs worm. Please be kind


----------



## Mrs. Worm (Dec 14, 2009)

Highhhh. 

FYI: pictures of Asians are always funny.


----------



## Boneman (Dec 14, 2009)

*Welcome to RIU Mrs Worm *


----------



## Mrs. Worm (Dec 14, 2009)

Spanks a lot, Boneman. . Great to be here.


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 14, 2009)

Welcome!!!! Any funny asian pics Mrs. Wormzles


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 14, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *Welcome to RIU Mrs Worm *


 thanks boneman. i was nervous if someone would bash her


----------



## Mrs. Worm (Dec 14, 2009)

My best friend is Korean. Any picture I post of her smiling would be funny. Even more funny when she's high.. Wish I had some pics of that.

P.S. Love you hubby.


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 14, 2009)

dont be gettin all mushy on us now!


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 14, 2009)

wait till she get's on the comp. she's on her blackberry and im on the comp. she'll dig something up.

How i do love sarah from the labrynth!! lol Love the avatar. compliments my worm so well.


----------



## Mrs. Worm (Dec 14, 2009)

Sorry, sorry! Had to show him a little love. Now let's see some more funny pics. I can't post any from my phone... Someone is on the computer. I need a good laugh.


----------



## Boneman (Dec 14, 2009)

I had a korean girlfriend names Una. She had tig ole biggies

http://www.asianteenpictureclub.com/galleries/some-super-delicious-azn-tits-mix-5/6.jpg


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## Mrs. Worm (Dec 14, 2009)

Asian chics can have big tits? :-O Who knew?!


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 14, 2009)

From an applebees carside to go in Savannah GA


----------



## Mrs. Worm (Dec 14, 2009)

What?! Sharpie eyebrows aren't hot? Dam *tossing out my sharpie collection*


----------



## cph (Dec 14, 2009)

I don't know how you got past the security system, but since you did WELCOME!!


----------



## cph (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## Mrs. Worm (Dec 14, 2009)

I keep beef jerky in my pockets at all times, for just such an occasion.


----------



## cph (Dec 14, 2009)

Well played!! It's obvious how you got past the cat.


----------



## Mrs. Worm (Dec 14, 2009)

I fucking love hangover cat! I must pass it along so others may enjoy the outburst of laughter I just had. Kudos.


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 14, 2009)

^^ haha i love it


----------



## cph (Dec 14, 2009)

Unless you drop the balloon!!!


----------



## cph (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## Mrs. Worm (Dec 14, 2009)

I don't know if anyone else will find this as humorous as I did.


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 14, 2009)

Mrs. Worm said:


> I don't know if anyone else will find this as humorous as I did.


lol there are a few of us insomniacs who do! that where that's ganja penguin takes the walrus' place


----------



## Mrs. Worm (Dec 14, 2009)

Penguins rule. 

Cats, not so much - but I thought this was funny.


----------



## cph (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## Mrs. Worm (Dec 14, 2009)

cph said:


> Unless you drop the balloon!!!


I am going to make a Welcome sign like that for my front door. That'd be hot.


----------



## Mrs. Worm (Dec 14, 2009)

Hardy har.


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 14, 2009)

Mrs. Worm said:


> Hardy har.


ROFLMFAO!! Babe i fucking love you. Thats seriously disturbing though.


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 14, 2009)

lol you fuckers are funny. I wish you played gears 2


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 14, 2009)

how about MWF 2 Xbox?


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 14, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> not the appropriate thread but.. ladies and getntlemen, i introduce my fiance Mrs worm. Please be kind


BUT WORM !!!!!!!!!!1 U SAID U LOVED ME



Mrs. Worm said:


> Highhhh.
> 
> FYI: pictures of Asians are always funny.


 nice to meet ya miss im dgk a friend of your hubbies



i actually took this pic of u two..


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 14, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> BUT WORM !!!!!!!!!!1 U SAID U LOVED ME
> 
> 
> nice to meet ya miss im dgk a friend of your hubbies
> ...


She says, and i quote " you would let me sleep out of the tent you fucking bastard" lol


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 14, 2009)

and that my friends is y worm is hubbie of the year!!!!!!!1


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 14, 2009)

lol I would never do such a thing.


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 14, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> how about MWF 2 Xbox?


 do you have about a half hour so i can go buy it. Fuck i just sold half my harvest (not proud of it but bills need to be paid)
So i guess ill go buy it. Hit me at SmOk3yMcChOk3y Ill be on MW2 in a half hour or so.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 14, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> lol I would never do such a thing.


 idk man it is a sweet bike.. surgery in am yo


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 14, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> BUT WORM !!!!!!!!!!1 U SAID U LOVED ME
> 
> 
> nice to meet ya miss im dgk a friend of your hubbies
> ...


 oh shit but you wouldnt belive me if i showed you. I woke up with a scooter not a bicycle in my tent and my GF on the floor outside just like the pic! Except she only deserved a ha;lf a sleeping bag an had to share with two otrher broads. LOL


----------



## Big P (Dec 14, 2009)

can you belive that you cant even play mw2 with your buddy online on the same console

im so tired of these greedy game makers


if i wanna play with my buddy when hes at my house online we would have to have 2 tvs in the room and 2 xboxs and 2 copies for mw2!!!


i have been boycotting it so far........man its a cool game tho but i like to play wid me buddies


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 14, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> do you have about a half hour so i can go buy it. Fuck i just sold half my harvest (not proud of it but bills need to be paid)
> So i guess ill go buy it. Hit me at SmOk3yMcChOk3y Ill be on MW2 in a half hour or so.


Be there be square... Mysphinct3r



dgk4life said:


> idk man it is a sweet bike.. surgery in am yo


Man are you going to keep us posted or what? I know you said you had someone inline to help with the ladies but, I'm more nervous then you for you. You're a strong dude though bro. Like a butterknife to drywall, just wont cut it..


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 14, 2009)

yeah im good yo prob wont be on 4 a few days though.... shit im from new york cancer aint no harder then these winters we get  thanks man ill get at u


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 14, 2009)

one 4 the road


----------



## Big P (Dec 14, 2009)

wish you the best man


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 14, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> yeah im good yo prob wont be on 4 a few days though.... shit im from new york cancer aint no harder then these winters we get  thanks man ill get at u


No more Woolrich jackets. just a sweater and a hoody. still man, cancer hits a sensetive spot for me and my lady. Get back soon and give us the thumbs up bro.


----------



## Big P (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 14, 2009)

Whooo Smokey just got it! Campaign here i come! Multiplayer with any XBOX folks tom! Get ready to own ppl!


----------



## tebor (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## tebor (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## purpz (Dec 15, 2009)

haha i love this link.

http://ihatejade.com/?id=ivvfwjv8qkjz5akgkbp1t5ulnx8nmi


----------



## Mrs. Worm (Dec 15, 2009)

Gooood Morning.


----------



## DST (Dec 15, 2009)

My wife walked into the American Book Store in the Dam last week. There was a guy in there pretending to stamp on Dan Browns new book, saying "Why won't you just die!"

I thought that was funny....but you probably had to be there to fully appreciate it...


----------



## Big P (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## tebor (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 15, 2009)

AND THE REST OF THE WORLD CALLS AMERICA LAZY

WHAT SIDE OF THE CAR R OUR STEERING WHEELS ON?


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 15, 2009)

not really but hey look


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 15, 2009)

not funny but cool


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 15, 2009)

lets see your cats do this!!!!!!!


----------



## Keenly (Dec 15, 2009)

single greatest sand castle in history


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 15, 2009)

http://www.kontraband.com/videos/20736/Crank-Dat-Lion-King/#show


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## tom__420 (Dec 15, 2009)

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=120921191&CJAID=10409403&CJPID=3381288


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 15, 2009)

dude i seen that.. the propeller actually moves


----------



## Keenly (Dec 15, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> dude i seen that.. the propeller actually moves


the ironic thing is this hairdoo is semi popular with some african american women

i have seen 4 different women with this hairdoo


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 15, 2009)

Keenly said:


> the ironic thing is this hairdoo is semi popular with some african american women
> 
> i have seen 4 different women with this hairdoo


 i think they go by black now.


----------



## Keenly (Dec 15, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


>


raises 2 questions

1) if it was the artists fault, would he potentially get his money back

and

2) what if the guy was drunk, handed the artist a piece of paper with this on it

conversation would be something like

"are you sure this is what you want"

"yeah man, ink me up"


makes me lol just thinking about it because i can imagine some one doing this on purpose with a big ass smile on their face the whole time


----------



## Keenly (Dec 15, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> i think they go by black now.


yeah i went out of may to be polite on that one


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 15, 2009)

Lmfao at the chopper haircut.

And that tattoo is fucking hilarious. How could that one get past both the guy and the artist that tattooed him lol.


----------



## texashustle (Dec 15, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=120921191&CJAID=10409403&CJPID=3381288


Holy shit. Funniest shit ever!!! Rep


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 15, 2009)

Keenly said:


> raises 2 questions
> 
> 1) if it was the artists fault, would he potentially get his money back
> 
> ...


no money back and the way it got by them both is simple.. u can tell by the poor quality of the work that it was done by a scratcher not a artist


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 16, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> no money back and the way it got by them both is simple.. u can tell by the poor quality of the work that it was done by a scratcher not a artist


 EXACTLY! I could invision a couple of guys really shitty wanting to test out Jimbo's new tatoo gun.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 16, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> EXACTLY! I could invision a couple of guys really shitty wanting to test out Jimbo's new tatoo gun.


They ended up getting more tattoos, The girl who sings all I wanna do [oo-ooo-ooo-ooo-ah-oo-ooo-ooo-ooo-ooo-o-ooooooooooo] and also the guy on the Red Man pouch.
I think that girl is called sugarland.


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 16, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> They ended up getting more tattoos, The girl who sings all I wanna do [oo-ooo-ooo-ooo-ah-oo-ooo-ooo-ooo-ooo-o-ooooooooooo] and also the guy on the Red Man pouch.
> I think that girl is called sugarland.


+ rep for taking the time to make the oo's the proper length and rhythm!
well i would but i gotta spread the love


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 16, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> + rep for taking the time to make the oo's the proper length and rhythm!


Yeah, I can hear that shit in my head... once heard, never unheard... There should be a law against the shit, there's a frathouse that plays the gayest songs of all time, all the time, right outside my window... they've been playing that song every day now. Just general country and the gayest rap of all time... though I do pump my fist and sing along when they start putting on 'Jump Around'...


----------



## jakethetank (Dec 16, 2009)

This is probably one of the best threads ive ever seen..


B========D~~~~~~~~~()=


----------



## DaGambler (Dec 16, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=120921191&CJAID=10409403&CJPID=3381288


holy crap... i can actually imagine that happening !! my b.s. meter didn't even wobble. that is the saddest story i have ever heard  .  . 
.


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 16, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> holy crap... i can actually imagine that happening !! my b.s. meter didn't even wobble. that is the saddest story i have ever heard  .  .
> .


Wow... that is the most fucked up story i have ever heard.. epic indeed. +rep


----------



## Big P (Dec 16, 2009)

Keenly said:


> raises 2 questions
> 
> 1) if it was the artists fault, would he potentially get his money back
> 
> ...


 

lol my neighbor had just got outa prison and was all into doing his own shitty tattoos with this tat gun he made himself

lol the dumbass while drunk tattooed and ugly ass cross on his forearm and wrote "Mr Right" on it lol


but he spelled it wrong lololol like this:

*"Mr. Rite"* lol

we clowned him so much for that lol

her sure is Mr. rite all rite cant even spell the word right


he covered it over tho


anyway just to pre-empt i know i suck at spelling too but atleast i can spell the word "right"


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Dec 16, 2009)

^^^He didn't cover it over with '*Mr. Cool Ice*" did he?

An RIU member's pizza.


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 16, 2009)

Johnnyorganic said:


> ^^^He didn't cover it over with '*Mr. Cool Ice*" did he?
> 
> An RIU member's pizza.


i dunno JO, that pizza don't look organic
^^^^^^ that guy eating the pizza reminds me of Hannibal lecture


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 16, 2009)

Johnnyorganic said:


> ^^^He didn't cover it over with '*Mr. Cool Ice*" did he?
> 
> An RIU member's pizza.


 hahaha how did ya find out i liked big pizzas? On a side note it looks like they ran outta cheese a third of the way through


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Dec 16, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> hahaha how did ya find out i liked big pizzas? On a side note it looks like they ran outta cheese a third of the way through


Just a wild guess.  

Stoners & pizza kind of go together. Like stink on a monkey.

Now who want's some pumpkin pie?

*




*


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 16, 2009)

That pie makes my toes curl


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 16, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> holy crap... i can actually imagine that happening !! my b.s. meter didn't even wobble. that is the saddest story i have ever heard  .  .
> .








lol gr8 drawing from that story


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 16, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> lol gr8 drawing from that story


did you read the story? lol fucking EPIC!!


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 16, 2009)

yup sure did


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## worm5376 (Dec 16, 2009)

lol this is conflicting with the saying "does a bear shit in the woods" .


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 16, 2009)

Don't you even try to dance!


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 16, 2009)

2 BEARS 1 CUP?


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 16, 2009)

dgk4life said:


>


Fred Phelps represents about 100 people out of millions of religious people... I haven't quite decided where I stand yet, but I don't agree that many Christians at all would be down with that display.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 16, 2009)

AND WITH THIS ONE IM DONE 4 A FEW HOURS


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 16, 2009)

K I LIED BUT COME ON


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 16, 2009)

The bad part is, some one at some point drank water from the urinal .


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## worm5376 (Dec 16, 2009)

dgk4life said:


>


Notice how the iron is a Siemens product? lol


----------



## c5rftw (Dec 16, 2009)

dgk4life said:


>


thats fuckin awesome..


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 16, 2009)

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Why_is_it_i_smell_like_poop


----------



## cph (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 16, 2009)

hot thong..


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 16, 2009)

I found them entertaining


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## Keenly (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## c5rftw (Dec 16, 2009)

nice man, lol. sad that most mcdonalds regulars will do more for mcdonalds than what they believe in


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 17, 2009)

Lmao that lobster game is awesome!


----------



## cannabox4me (Dec 17, 2009)

*Scottish advent calendar*


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 17, 2009)

dont valet park
[youtube]2blopK18udM[/youtube]


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## tebor (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## tebor (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## cph (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 17, 2009)

lmao.....i found a new member.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## Secret Jardin (Dec 17, 2009)

_46939366_poster466afp.jpg


----------



## cph (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## Big P (Dec 17, 2009)

cph said:


>


 
Well hello there


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 17, 2009)

dude thats my grandma back up off her now


----------



## Big P (Dec 17, 2009)

[youtube]XXa6lhDnsVU[/youtube]


[youtube]E8aprCNnecU[/youtube]


----------



## tebor (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## FireCoral (Dec 18, 2009)

Yes! The got their bearded grandma to hit the gravity bong! That's not a LOL pic, that's just flat out awesome!


----------



## tebor (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## Unnk (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 18, 2009)

Unnk said:


>


Looks like a job for Dick Cheney


----------



## Unnk (Dec 18, 2009)

MST3k The Final Sacrifice...
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8894237701600036478#


----------



## jats (Dec 18, 2009)

.


----------



## That 5hit (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## sarah22 (Dec 18, 2009)

alrighty, i have a bunch here, i dont know how to post them so they come up full size, so i'll just attach them


----------



## sarah22 (Dec 18, 2009)

and some more!


----------



## ieatglue88 (Dec 18, 2009)

heres some from walmart


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 18, 2009)

Lmao, at the dude on his knees playing DS in WalMart.


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2009)

[youtube]FdgO3cEYYTw[/youtube]


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 18, 2009)

Yea!!!! that was awesome. Epic moves at 50 secs.


----------



## kronic1989 (Dec 18, 2009)

[youtube]J6m_8ZFxtks[/youtube]

Thought this was pretty hilarious.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 18, 2009)

sarah22 said:


> alrighty, i have a bunch here, i dont know how to post them so they come up full size, so i'll just attach them


 
just copy and paste sarah and u'll b in biz


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 18, 2009)

lol The most EPIC comment string EVER!
i almost cried of laughter


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 18, 2009)

that was so fucin funny


----------



## doctorD (Dec 18, 2009)

gota spread it around so no rep for dgk4life but you deserve it. funny shit.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 18, 2009)

just keep me in mind lol


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 18, 2009)

*this is the most beautiful tree i have ever seen do the dew*




dgk4life said:


>


----------



## Zeplike (Dec 18, 2009)

HOLY SHIT






and here's the real thing. only available in japan I think


----------



## That 5hit (Dec 18, 2009)

best tree ever you should send that to m-due
if they have not taken that idea already

would have looked better with budwiser
question where is the light coming from


----------



## FireCoral (Dec 18, 2009)

This is hilarious. Everytime I watch this I laugh so hard that I start crying. 

[youtube]1AqrwuiefBc[/youtube]


----------



## Keenly (Dec 18, 2009)

facebook is gay but if some douchebag girl on facebook told me i couldnt talk because i was pointing out the fanaticism of PETA i would walk to her house and punch her in the face


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 18, 2009)

http://www.kontraband.com/videos/5069/Eggnog-Bong/#show


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## Big P (Dec 18, 2009)

Keenly said:


> facebook is gay but if some douchebag girl on facebook told me i couldnt talk because i was pointing out the fanaticism of PETA i would walk to her house and punch her in the face


 
hell man giver the ol' cunt punch


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 18, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWilYv3qqcM

i was actually listening to o and a this day fuckin hillarious all must watch.. and yes the kid got a job 4 doin this.. AMERICA FUCK YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 18, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWilYv3qqcM
> 
> i was actually listening to o and a this day fuckin hillarious all must watch.. and yes the kid got a job 4 doin this.. AMERICA FUCK YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!


 what the fuck?!?!?!?!


----------



## northeastern lights (Dec 18, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWilYv3qqcM
> 
> i was actually listening to o and a this day fuckin hillarious all must watch.. and yes the kid got a job 4 doin this.. AMERICA FUCK YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!


 

That was fucking...


They use to have there radio show in boston but the got the boot for saying the mayors wife died.


----------



## jats (Dec 18, 2009)

...


----------



## bobtokes (Dec 18, 2009)

dgk4life said:


>


is that what you would call a hermie tree


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 18, 2009)

northeastern lights said:


> That was fucking...
> 
> 
> They use to have there radio show in boston but the got the boot for saying the mayors wife died.


 it was actually a few things.. the last and final being the couple that they broadcast having sex in saint patricks cathedral on saint patricks day... lmao oh the good ol days


----------



## Secret Jardin (Dec 18, 2009)

northeastern lights said:


> That was fucking...
> 
> 
> They use to have there radio show in boston but the got the boot for saying the mayors wife died.


They said the Mayor died on April fools day, And people where pissed.
I used to live in Leominster, MA and listen to them all the time.


----------



## tebor (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## gogrow (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 18, 2009)

^ lol i remember when this one card for cell site switching was $450,000. Now we use it to prop the door open. Shits crazy


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 18, 2009)

gogrow said:


>


 he better be throwing down as well then aint no free rides


----------



## Mrs. Worm (Dec 18, 2009)

Mmmmm hmmmmmm


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 18, 2009)

hahahah^ for real.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 18, 2009)

this isnt funny AT ALL, but i thought i'd share, looked for it after i randomly watched joe rogans reaction to 2 girl 1 cup, BME Pain Olympics 

im sorry in advance 

http://www.worminater.co.uk/videos/adult/index.php?play=BME_Pain_Olympics.swf


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 18, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3544858]this isnt funny AT ALL, but i thought i'd share, looked for it after i randomly watched joe rogans reaction to 2 girl 1 cup, BME Pain Olympics 

im sorry in advance 

http://www.worminater.co.uk/videos/adult/index.php?play=BME_Pain_Olympics.swf[/QUOTE]

I stopped after about 5 seconds, I didn't like where that was going haha


----------



## hardroc (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 18, 2009)

Mrs. Worm said:


> Mmmmm hmmmmmm


 Mrs worm where's your hubby? i got on an no sphint3r


----------



## Mrs. Worm (Dec 18, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> Mrs worm where's your hubby? i got on an no sphint3r


He's right next to me, layin in bed. Want me to see if he wants to go play?


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 18, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> it was actually a few things.. the last and final being the couple that they broadcast having sex in saint patricks cathedral on saint patricks day... lmao oh the good ol days


I remember that. it was the straw that broke the camels back.


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 18, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> Mrs worm where's your hubby? i got on an no sphint3r


Yo smokey! give me 15-20 and I'll be on


----------



## ReelFiles (Dec 18, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3544858]this isnt funny AT ALL, but i thought i'd share, looked for it after i randomly watched joe rogans reaction to 2 girl 1 cup, BME Pain Olympics 

im sorry in advance 

http://www.worminater.co.uk/videos/adult/index.php?play=BME_Pain_Olympics.swf[/QUOTE]

Dude, I got this eery feeling in my gut like 3 seconds in, that's some nasty shit.. and I am a fucking German, nobody is as perverted as us Germans


----------



## cph (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 18, 2009)

bobtokes said:


> is that what you would call a hermie tree


 
no a porno tree maybe yes


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 18, 2009)

"oh shit moms home!! quick u distract her while i put this (drops gun) BANG .. oh shit suzie come on get up..oh man mom is gonna be so mad.. "


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 18, 2009)

the following is why im ok with the proposed obesity tax


have some self control ppl


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 18, 2009)

HEY WIKID I FOUND WHERE LUDAS BEEN HIDING


----------



## DST (Dec 19, 2009)

dgk4life said:


>


Strange, the Dutchtext is boring - Talking about coming back from Czechoslovakia and having a tan....And asking for a kiss over the webcam...
KPN (Dutch telecom company) also ran a TV advert over here similar to this....


----------



## sarah22 (Dec 19, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3544858]this isnt funny AT ALL, but i thought i'd share, looked for it after i randomly watched joe rogans reaction to 2 girl 1 cup, BME Pain Olympics 

im sorry in advance 

http://www.worminater.co.uk/videos/adult/index.php?play=BME_Pain_Olympics.swf[/QUOTE]


i've watched the vid for bme pain olympics...thats some intense stuff right there...not a great one to watch for guys if you're sensitive lol. im a girl, so i guess it just doesnt resonate with me the same way


----------



## FireCoral (Dec 19, 2009)

sarah22 said:


> i've watched the vid for bme pain olympics...thats some intense stuff right there...not a great one to watch for guys if you're sensitive lol. im a girl, so i guess it just doesnt resonate with me the same way


Yeah, same here. When I watched that vid for the first time, I actually laughed. Even after it got worse, my reaction wasn't as stomach wrenching as my ex-boyfriend's  I had this discussion with a friend who watched it and explained that when girls and poop are involved together, that the sexiness factor goes way down and just becomes disgusting primarily because men don't associate women and poop together. 

I also read/heard something somewhere (can't remember details) of a girl who noticed a guy checking out her ass. In order to get him to stop and go away, she said,"Yeah, you like that? I SHIT out of it"


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 19, 2009)

[youtube]qgxqjuOyCEI[/youtube]


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 19, 2009)

sarah22 said:


> i've watched the vid for bme pain olympics...thats some intense stuff right there...not a great one to watch for guys if you're sensitive lol. im a girl, so i guess it just doesnt resonate with me the same way


Long time no see Sarah!Neva forget a set of DSL's like that.Good 2 see ya back.


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 19, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> [youtube]qgxqjuOyCEI[/youtube]


From1:00 till the end is fucked up! Looks like she could have had some serious injuries.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 19, 2009)

Yah, she lost her equilibrium didn't she? But she kept getting up...... that should get her a medal for effort


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 19, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> I stopped after about 5 seconds, I didn't like where that was going haha


good thing too, i literally almost passed out haha, those Asians are WEIRD


----------



## DaGambler (Dec 19, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3547067]good thing too, i literally almost passed out haha, those Asians are WEIRD [/QUOTE]

heh? asians are hot. they age a lot better than african american or mexican women. Mexican woman's lucky to not have thunder hips at age 23.

mmmmm .... asians .... 
.


----------



## tebor (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## tebor (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## "SICC" (Dec 19, 2009)

lol that Indian one is funny


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 19, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> heh? asians are hot. they age a lot better than african american or mexican women. Mexican woman's lucky to not have thunder hips at age 23.
> 
> mmmmm .... asians ....
> .



That depends on what type of Asians you are talking about.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 19, 2009)

_


































_


----------



## northeastern lights (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow! Tough guy suckering a chick. Not that she maybe didn't deserve it's just not my style.


----------



## tebor (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## tebor (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## tebor (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## tebor (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 19, 2009)

tebor said:


>


 tried to plus rep u but cant


----------



## cph (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## cph (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## DaGambler (Dec 19, 2009)

northeastern lights said:


> Wow! Tough guy suckering a chick. Not that she maybe didn't deserve it's just not my style.









dat bi-atch just gave him some lip ...

did he Rattle his Zipper ? well ? did he ?!? 
















[youtube]7AEaluf3HRw[/youtube]

*Here's the Chickee i want ....*

*[youtube]ABP_2370yqQ[/youtube]*
.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrZLc9lqQM0
a classic


----------



## Leothwyn (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## "SICC" (Dec 20, 2009)

LOL those GIF's with the treadmills are so funny


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 20, 2009)

Sucker punching a woman is never funny. Not even a dude. It's cowardly. If I'm going to clean ur clock, I'll let you know. 

That's what a man does.


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 20, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Sucker punching a woman is never funny. Not even a dude. It's cowardly. If I'm going to clean ur clock, I'll let you know.
> 
> That's what a man does.


 exactly ....


----------



## hardroc (Dec 20, 2009)

yea sucker punches are for bitches that are too pussy or can't fight


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 20, 2009)

did u see how hard he hit her.. omg the follow through on that punch was intense.


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 20, 2009)

All of these picture were taken out front of a walmart where my fiance works


----------



## hardroc (Dec 20, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> did u see how hard he hit her.. omg the follow through on that punch was intense.


it looked to me that he skimmed the dude too, like he got 2 with one shot


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 20, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> exactly ....


A clear case of SPS - Short penis syndrome.....


----------



## jats (Dec 20, 2009)

.....


----------



## sarah22 (Dec 20, 2009)

hydrotech364 said:


> Long time no see Sarah!Neva forget a set of DSL's like that.Good 2 see ya back.


thanks dude  its good to be back around here, i missed this place!!!


----------



## sarah22 (Dec 20, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> A clear case of SPS - Short penis syndrome.....


agreed. and if a dude hit me like that i'd be removing the short penis from his pants and sewing it to his forehead. it can just flop around up there...not like he was gonna need it anyway...

and the gif of the chick falling off the treadmill...yep. i've done that hahahaha


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 20, 2009)

The problems with clips like that is there's no set-up or clue as to how it got there. 
It could be like the one where a friend pick-up a woman at a bar and took her home. I saw him the next day and inquired how it went last night and he replied that they went to her place and were getting intimate when she said "give me all 12 inches and make me bleed." Knowing my friend was nowhere near that size I asked what he did and he said he fucked her 6 times and punched her in the nose. You figure.......

peace
cof


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 20, 2009)

DUDE IM FUCKIN ADDICTED TO THIS GAME AND WANT TO SHARE IT WIT ALL MY RIU FAM

http://www.kontraband.com/games/3607/Ice-Block-Buster/


----------



## cph (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## cph (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## cph (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## cph (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## hardroc (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 20, 2009)

Daniel Wood, a homeless man in Ohio was sniffing on some spray cans 
when cops tasered him. The taser set him on fire. This was his mug shot.


----------



## hardroc (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 20, 2009)

Marcus T. Bailey was arrested outside 
a barbershop when he stepped outside, 
mid-haircut.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 20, 2009)

Indiana Elementary School Principal Tracy Tredway was arrested for
driving under the influence, while wearing a pretty pink dress.


----------



## Keenly (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 20, 2009)

Talk about tweaking.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## cph (Dec 20, 2009)

That's almost enough to make ya


----------



## hardroc (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## Keenly (Dec 20, 2009)

the epileptic need not look at the last two


----------



## hardroc (Dec 20, 2009)

ahahahahahahahaaa that's freaking funny, truely nice work lol


----------



## hardroc (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## hardroc (Dec 20, 2009)

I'd let her work on my car ANY DAY!!!!!!


----------



## hardroc (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## hardroc (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## hardroc (Dec 20, 2009)

One day a man went on a buissness trip to Florida. 

He had saw this hooker and he asked "How much for a hand job?" 

The hooker replied "100 Bucks" 

The man said "100 Bucks, That's a lot of got damn money" 

So the hooker pulled him to the side and said "See that Mercedes, I paid for that by giving hand jobs." 

So he gave her the money and received the best hand he had ever had. 

The next day he sees her and asks "How much for a head job?" 

She said "200 dollars" 

"200 dollars that's a lot of money" 

She pulled him to the side and said "You see that yahat by the pier, I paid for that yahat by giving head jobs." 

So he gives her the money, and get the best head job of his life 

On hist last day in Florida he returns to the hooker and says "The hand job was good, the head job was great how much for the whole package." 

"1000 dollars' 

"1000 dollars that's a lot of god damn money" 

So she pulled him to side and said "You see that island, I could afford that if i had a pussy."


----------



## hardroc (Dec 20, 2009)

Steve is shopping for a new motorcycle. He finally finds one for a great price. The motorcycle is missing a seal, though, so whenever it rains Steve has to smear Vaseline over the spot where the seal should be.

Steve&#8217;s girlfriend is having him over for dinner to meet her parents one evening. He drives his new motorcycle to his girlfriend&#8217;s house.

She is waiting outside for him when he arrives. "No matter what happens at dinner tonight, don't say a word. Our family had a fight a while ago about doing the dinner dishes. We haven't done any since... and the first person to speak at dinner has to do them."

Steve sits down for dinner and soon notices that his girlfriend wasn&#8217;t exaggerating. It is just how she described it. Dishes are piled up to the ceiling in the kitchen and nobody is saying a word. Steve decides to have a little fun. He grabs his girlfriend, throws her onto the table and has sex with her in front of her parents. His girlfriend is a little flustered, her father is obviously livid, and her mother is horrified. Yet, when Steve and his girlfriend resume their placs at the dinner table, nobody says a word.

A few minutes later, Steve grabs his girlfriend&#8217;s mom, throws her onto the table and does a repeat performance. Now his girlfriend is furious, her father is boiling, and her mother is a little more pleased. But still, there is complete silence at the table.

Suddenly, there is a loud clap of thunder and it starts to rain. Steve remembers his motorcycle outside and so he jumps up and grabs his jar of Vaseline.

With a look of terror in his eyes, the girlfriend&#8217;s father backs away from the table and exclaims, "Okay, enough already, I'll do the damn dishes!"


----------



## Pnuggle (Dec 20, 2009)

haha, those 2 jokes were pretty funny hardroc! finally some text action!! +rep


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 20, 2009)

Pnuggle said:


> haha, those 2 jokes were pretty funny hardroc! finally some text action!! +rep


You want some text action?

Here's a few groaners, that are also quite mean.

What did the quadriplegic blind boy get for Christmas?

Cancer.

Why did the little girl fall off the swing?

Because she didn't have any arms.


----------



## Pnuggle (Dec 20, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> You want some text action?
> 
> Here's a few groaners, that are also quite mean.
> 
> ...




haha here we go:

whats red, screams and spins around in a circle?

a baby with its foot nailed to the floor.

okays thats the ONLY dead baby joke allowed. back to the pics.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 20, 2009)

Pnuggle said:


> haha here we go:
> 
> whats red, screams and spins around in a circle?
> 
> ...


Can't tell one and not allow another...

What's blue and squirms around in the corner? The baby in a plastic bag
What's red and squirms around in the corner? The baby with a razor blade
What's green and sits in the corner? That same baby two weeks later.


----------



## ANC (Dec 20, 2009)

What is 2' tall and can't turn around in a passage?

A baby with a spear through its head.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 20, 2009)

ANC said:


> What is 2' tall and can't turn around in a passage?



your mom, on her knees. lol


----------



## Pnuggle (Dec 20, 2009)

lolz out of no where, FTW


----------



## DaGambler (Dec 21, 2009)

Is it easier to unload a truck full of bowling balls or a truck full of dead babies ?

Da babies ... with bowling balls you can't use a pitchfork.

-=-=-

What's gross ? A pile of dead babies.

What's grosser than gross ? A live baby eating its way to the top.
.


----------



## Sado68 (Dec 21, 2009)

god i love dead baby jokes...

whats nastier than 10 babies nailed to 10 trees?
1 baby nailed to 10 trees.

whats the best way to get 50 dead babies in a bucket?
a wood chipper

whats the best way to get them out again?
tortilla chips


----------



## Sado68 (Dec 21, 2009)

and also a side note...


&#8220;_Revolutionary New Underwear For Offensive Gas . A Real Product for a Real Problem_&#8221;
A US underwear manufacturer has invented pants designed to hide the smell of farts.
The Under-Ease pants have an in-built multi-layered, replaceable filter, made of felt, charcoal and fibreglass wool.
To prevent gases escaping without passing through it, the underpants are made from air-tight fabric and completely sealed with elastic around the waistband and legs.
Under-Tec president and inventor Buck Weimer said: &#8220;Under-Ease are underwear for protection against bad human gas.
&#8220;We get a lot of jokes - but we don&#8217;t doubt that this is a serious product that serves a purpose.
__________________________________

its funny by itself but anyone think they could use they same filter components in a grow filter?
i mean other than charcoal


----------



## Sado68 (Dec 21, 2009)

*The Designer Beaver*








If you&#8217;ve ever wanted to take up hairdressing but have no interest in the head then we have the toy for you!
With practice you can master styles like the Amazon, Chaplin, Brazilian, Valentine, Bermuda, and The George Bush. Or you can create your own unique design.


----------



## tebor (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## DST (Dec 21, 2009)

How to protect your drink when on a stag do in Amsterdam, duct tape a clog to your hand, then attached beer googles......,a tasty shot of jagermeister, Beer, Vodka, Coke, bacardi.....


----------



## DST (Dec 21, 2009)

[youtube]sFC8mNdxV0c[/youtube]


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 21, 2009)

DST said:


> [youtube]sFC8mNdxV0c[/youtube]


ha!! Takes me back to the days of yesteryear, we would have massive snow ball fights. Always slipped a few rocks in them, just to make sure everyone knew it was a hardcore event not for the timid.


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 21, 2009)

Some cops become cops just for the power.


----------



## ANC (Dec 21, 2009)

erm actualy baby fetuses are considered a delicacy in china.


----------



## hardroc (Dec 21, 2009)

A little boy about 10 years old was walking down the sidewalk, dragging a flattened frog on a string behind him. He came up to the doorstep of a whore house and knocked on the door. When the Madam answered it, she saw the little boy and asked what he wanted. He said, "I want to have sex with one of the women inside. I have the money to buy it, and I'm not leaving until I get it." The Madam figured, why not, so she told him to come in. Once in, she told him to pick any of the girls he liked. He asked, "Do any of the girls have any diseases?" Of course, the Madam said, "No!" He said, 
"I heard all the men talking about having to get shots after making love with Amber. THAT'S the girl I want." Since the little boy was so adamant and had the money to pay for it, the Madam told him to go to the first room on the right. He headed down the hall dragging the squashed frog behind him. Ten minutes later he came back, still dragging the frog, paid the Madam, and headed out the door! . The Madam stopped him and asked, 
"Why did you pick the only girl in the place with a disease, instead of one of the others?" He said, "Well, if you must know, tonight when I get home, my parents are going out to a restaurant to eat, leaving me at home with a baby-sitter. After they leave, my baby-sitter will have sex with me because she just happens to be very fond of cute little boys. She will then get the disease that I just caught. When Mom and Dad get back, Dad will take the baby-sitter home. On the way, he'll jump the baby-sitter's bones, and he'll catch the disease. Then when Dad gets home from the baby-sitters, he and Mom will go to bed and have sex, and Mom will catch it. In the morning when Dad goes to work, the Milkman will deliver the milk, have a quickie with Mom and catch the disease, and HE'S the son-of-a-bitch who ran over my FROG!"


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## hardroc (Dec 21, 2009)

An old woman went to visit her daughter and she found her naked, waiting for her husband. 

The mother asks the daughter, "What are you doing naked?" 

The daughter responds, "This is the dress of love." 

When the mother returns home, she strips naked and waits for her husband. 

When her husband arrives, he asks her, "What are you doing naked?" 

She responds, "This is the dress of love." 

"Well," he says to her, "go iron it."


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 21, 2009)

DST said:


> How to protect your drink when on a stag do in Amsterdam, duct tape a clog to your hand, then attached beer googles......,a tasty shot of jagermeister, Beer, Vodka, Coke, bacardi.....



 whoa< that is one hell of a invention lol kinda looks unsterilized.


----------



## hardroc (Dec 21, 2009)

Seven wise men with knowledge so fine, created a pussy to their design. 
First was a butcher, smart with wit, using a knife, he gave it a slit. 

Second was carpenter, strong and bold, with a hammer and chisel, he gave it a hole. 

Third was a tailor, tall and thin, by using red velvet, he lined it within. 

Fourth was a hunter, short and stout, with a piece of fox fur, he lined it without. 

Fifth was a fisherman, nasty as hell, threw in a fish and gave it a smell. 

Sixth was a preacher whose name was McGee, touched it and blessed it and said it could pee. 

Last came a sailor, dirty little runt, he sucked it and fucked it and called it a cunt.


----------



## hardroc (Dec 21, 2009)

BABY NINJA


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 21, 2009)

hardroc said:


> BABY NINJA


That is fucking hilarious!!


----------



## hardroc (Dec 21, 2009)

WTF!?


----------



## hardroc (Dec 21, 2009)

Take THAT!


----------



## hardroc (Dec 21, 2009)

Looks fun


----------



## hardroc (Dec 21, 2009)

Rough day!!!!!


----------



## hardroc (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## bobtokes (Dec 21, 2009)

hardroc said:


> WTF!?


it's a push me pull me


----------



## hardroc (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## hardroc (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## hardroc (Dec 21, 2009)

LMFAO!!!!!


----------



## bobtokes (Dec 21, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
defo male plants


----------



## hardroc (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## hardroc (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## hardroc (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## hardroc (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## hardroc (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## mrj09 (Dec 21, 2009)

This is a great thread!


----------



## hardroc (Dec 21, 2009)

bad night..............


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 21, 2009)

Yah I've posted that guy before.... He is the KING!!!! Best pic ever....
*"no matter what, you will never party this hard".*


----------



## hardroc (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## hardroc (Dec 21, 2009)

bobtokes said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> defo male plants


are you talking about mine? if so.....That is 1 plant and it's a honey dew mother, so I think not


*FAIL!*


----------



## hardroc (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## hardroc (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## hardroc (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## hardroc (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## hardroc (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## Leothwyn (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## tebor (Dec 21, 2009)

An Argentinean condom company came up with this ad before a soccer match to show the Brazilians what they were going to do to them.





Brazil won the match and their Football organization replied to the ad.


----------



## hardroc (Dec 21, 2009)

tebor said:


> An Argentinean condom company came up with this ad before a soccer match to show the Brazilians what they were going to do to them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahahahahahah that's funny as fuck


----------



## tebor (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## Johnnyorganic (Dec 21, 2009)

I like this one.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 21, 2009)

Johnnyorganic said:


> I like this one.


heheh... UR right!!! 

Tebor, great stuff, ur cranking out quality laughs.....


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 21, 2009)

this was on the youtube's "being watched now" section


[youtube]JVzKoF-66v4[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 21, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3557738]this was on the youtube's "being watched now" section


[youtube]JVzKoF-66v4[/youtube][/QUOTE]


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## Secret Jardin (Dec 21, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


>


I keep watching to see if he'll make it up and he never does.


----------



## tebor (Dec 21, 2009)

I've been staring at that shower for like 5 minutes.
Is someone gonna bathe?


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 21, 2009)

tebor said:


> I've been staring at that shower for like 5 minutes.
> Is someone gonna bathe?


 me too, i was hopin to see some tittays.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 21, 2009)

U just missed it. there was a chick in there earlier, but she didn't take her clothes off.


----------



## tebor (Dec 21, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> heheh... UR right!!!
> 
> Tebor, great stuff, ur cranking out quality laughs.....


stumble upon add-on for firefox has brought me many hours of joy.


----------



## hardroc (Dec 21, 2009)

now that's a mohawk


----------



## tebor (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## tom__420 (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## tebor (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## tebor (Dec 21, 2009)

not my text
*How to hug a baby.*

*G-Rated*

Attention all dogs! The following are important instructions for every dog to know.
Instructions for properly hugging a baby:
1.First, spy a baby:






2. Second, be sure that the object you spied was indeed a baby, by employing classic sniffing techniques. If you smell baby powder and the wonderful aroma of wet diapers, this is, indeed, a baby.





3. Next you will need to flatten the baby before actually beginning the hugging process. **Note: The added slobber should help in future steps by making the "paw slide" easier.





4. The "paw slide" - Simply slide paws around baby and prepare for possible close-up.





5. Finally, if a camera is present, you will need to execute the difficult and patented "hug, smile, and lean" so as to achieve the best photo quality.





Dogs, if this is properly done, it will secure you a warm, dry, climate-controlled environment for the rest of your life.
Good luck to all of you!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 21, 2009)

tebor said:


>


haha nice, that my breakfast everymorning except i have waffles and egg's

1911 .45 Springfield Armory


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 21, 2009)

tebor said:


> not my text
> *How to hug a baby.*
> 
> *G-Rated*
> ...


 tebor man u find the funniest shit.. i post alot of funny shit but i find myself wanting to rep u so often.... lol if i can ill give u rep if i cant + rep its in the mail


----------



## FireCoral (Dec 21, 2009)

tebor said:


> stumble upon add-on for firefox has brought me many hours of joy.


*Which Add-on?*









tom__420 said:


>


Oh wow. I have to save this one forever. I love macabre art.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 22, 2009)

so gr8 i beter get rep 4 findin this lmao


----------



## tebor (Dec 22, 2009)

> Which Add-on?


stumble upon
http://www.stumbleupon.com/home/


----------



## tebor (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## tebor (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## Big P (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## tebor (Dec 22, 2009)

It says Manix Endurance.^^^


----------



## haloman420 (Dec 22, 2009)

This is my you tube video link to over 300 funny pics go look. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QoCl-OLs1dI


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 22, 2009)

haloman420 said:


> This is my you tube video link to over 300 funny pics go look. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QoCl-OLs1dI


I would have watched it but there wasn't enough time in between the pics to read some of the captions...
I wasn't feeling like pausing it like 250 times haha
I'll embed it though for others

[youtube]QoCl-OLs1dI[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## zeyroc420 (Dec 22, 2009)

that video with the sasquatch festival,was the ganja workin at its best.\


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 22, 2009)

3,708 posts deep and you're commenting on post #5 LOL


----------



## tebor (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## Secret Jardin (Dec 22, 2009)

.......................


----------



## Secret Jardin (Dec 22, 2009)

funny_pictures_7004.jpg


----------



## 46and2 (Dec 22, 2009)

Secret Jardin said:


>


That was funny as hell ......roflmfao


----------



## Big P (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## Secret Jardin (Dec 22, 2009)

smoke.png


knlkn


----------



## Secret Jardin (Dec 22, 2009)

4117.jpg


.........


----------



## Secret Jardin (Dec 22, 2009)

49422218.jpg


----------



## tebor (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## Secret Jardin (Dec 22, 2009)

america28.jpg

Not really funny but it made me think of FDD.


----------



## Secret Jardin (Dec 22, 2009)

bruce21.jpg
..........


----------



## Big P (Dec 23, 2009)

Secret Jardin said:


> 49422218.jpg


 
whats the deal with the asians and the penis cakes. i see them all over the internet

i think filthyfletch used to have his avatar pic of an asian lady with her kids with her while shes sucking on a dick popsicle at a basball game

no lie littlerally a popsicle dick


where is this fancyful land where dicks are sucked and worshiped in ephogy by all women folk


and dont say my momas house


----------



## Big P (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Big P (Dec 23, 2009)

see this gurl is lovin her penis pop you go gurl










Gross! look at these cocks sluts












awww yeah now thats what im talkin about


----------



## tebor (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## tebor (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 23, 2009)

[youtube]QdggP7rw0mg[/youtube]


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 23, 2009)

These are hilarious fdd! [youtube]8ThUxg1hrrU[/youtube]


----------



## tebor (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## That 5hit (Dec 23, 2009)

motherhood fail


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 23, 2009)

She's blowing the candle




out....


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 23, 2009)

[youtube]UWRyj5cHIQA[/youtube]


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 23, 2009)

I hate that dude. it looks like his face is on steroids..


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 23, 2009)

oh my mrs palin!!


----------



## Big P (Dec 23, 2009)

I love your sushi roll,
*hotter* *than* *Wasabi*,
i race for your love,
shake and bake ricky bobby,
I&#8217;m at the W but I can&#8217;t meet you at the lobby,
girl I gotta watch my back cos Im not just anybody


[youtube]l24QUflInrM[/youtube]



drunk off the dragon merry christmas !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big P (Dec 23, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> oh my mrs palin!!


 

that dirty little cock slut


----------



## kronic1989 (Dec 23, 2009)

BIG P, you listen to that garbage!?!? thats some softass weezy


----------



## Big P (Dec 23, 2009)

if its a good song its a good song


everything doesnt have to be hard all the time the beauty is to see the soft side of even the most seemingly rough


i actually like this song a lot because its some good rappers singing a possibly sappy song and actually pulling it off in a cool way


but i like sappy shit i guess i liked the hey momma song from Kanye too 

but somtimes i feel like my friends will be like oh this song is lame not because they actually dont like the song '(secretly),

but because they think it will be percieved as uncool by others

but i alwasy think the opposite, like why do something for other people if i like the song i should admit it and enjoy it

but somtimes if im listening to an overly gay song driving with the windows down and come to a red light i might be embarassed and turn it down a lil lol


but i always figure if im doing it then everybody else probably is too unless im highly abnormal

but you cant find an cooler gay song than that one

i think the dragons kicking in


----------



## FireCoral (Dec 23, 2009)

tebor said:


> stumble upon
> http://www.stumbleupon.com/home/



Very cool. Grazie


----------



## don2009 (Dec 23, 2009)

yeah big p that song is WACK no talent what so ever that sham slap shit go way harder then that young money song LOL


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Dec 23, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> oh my mrs palin!!


Oh my, Mrs. Clinton.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## hardroc (Dec 23, 2009)

ahahahahahhaaa sneaky bitch lol


----------



## hempcurescancer (Dec 23, 2009)

that was one of the single best things i've ever read.


----------



## tebor (Dec 23, 2009)

Dont think these were posted yet.


----------



## tebor (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 23, 2009)

never underestimate the sneaky sneaky


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 23, 2009)

*where is your god now????????*


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## tebor (Dec 23, 2009)

Maybe my mind is not as dirty as i thought because i don't see it.
o wait. I see it now


my mind is dirty. just slow


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 23, 2009)

the big white spot on the horses snowt resembles a chick

Look at the breast to the right, Also her hand on her ass to the left.


----------



## tebor (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## tebor (Dec 23, 2009)

*This may be too much, but fuck it.
*

*Why You Shouldn't Post Your Picture Online

 












































































































































































*


----------



## Secret Jardin (Dec 23, 2009)

I see nothing....


----------



## tebor (Dec 23, 2009)

Even after refresh?
Anyone else?


It loaded for me 1 out of 3 times .
here is the link:
http://www.francesfarmersrevenge.com/stuff/archive/oldnews6/post/


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 23, 2009)

Nope I'm not seeing it either Tebor


----------



## Sado68 (Dec 23, 2009)

i got your back tebor


----------



## cph (Dec 23, 2009)

I see nothing


----------



## tebor (Dec 23, 2009)

It loads for me every 4th or 5th time.
Might be too many pics in one post


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 23, 2009)

I couldn't see the pics in either of your guys' posts until after I clicked on the link and looked at them on that site
Now I can see both just fine... weird


----------



## doctorD (Dec 23, 2009)

just click the link its worth it lol


----------



## Unnk (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## doctorD (Dec 24, 2009)

please someone embed this im still laughing

http://www.break.com/usercontent/2009/12/the-pelican-kidnappings-1575863


----------



## tebor (Dec 24, 2009)

My fave pic. Maybe


----------



## ANC (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## Boneman (Dec 24, 2009)

*Link worked fine first time around *



tebor said:


> Even after refresh?
> Anyone else?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hardroc (Dec 24, 2009)

A policeman was patrolling a local parking spot overlooking a golf course. He drove by a car and saw a couple inside with the dome light on. There was a young man in the driver's seat reading a computer magazine and a young lady in the back seat knitting. He stopped to investigate. He walked up to the driver's window and knocked. The young man looked up, cranked the window down, and said, "Yes Officer?"

"What are you doing?" the policeman asked. "What does it look like?" answered the young man. "I'm reading this magazine." Pointing towards the young lady in the back seat, the officer then asked, "And what is she doing?" The young man looked over his shoulder and replied, "What does it look like? She's knitting."

"And how old are you?" the officer then asked the young man. "I'm nineteen," he replied. "And how old is she?" asked the officer. The young man looked at his watch and said, "Well, in about twelve minutes she'll be sixteen."


----------



## hardroc (Dec 24, 2009)

A 13 year old boy came home all happy.
His mom asked, "what did you do at school today hunny?"
"Oh i had sex with my teacher," he said calmly.
The mother began to scream and yell and sent him to his room till his father got home.
When the father came home the mother said distroutly and close to tears, "Go talk to your son...he had sex with his teacher today!!!!!!!!!"
The dad with the BIG grin on his face walked upstairs.
He asked his son what happened at school and the son told him.
The dad said, "son im so proud of u im going to get you that bike you have wanted."
They go out and buy the bike and the dad asked him if he wanted to ride it home and the son replied,
"Nah dad my bum is still sore."


----------



## hardroc (Dec 24, 2009)

There was a guy who had been having chronic trouble in trying to get an erection. After weeks of frustration, he finally breaks down and goes to the doctor. The doctor gives him a thorough examination and finally makes the diagnosis.

"Well, there's good news and there's bad news," she says. "The bad news is that the muscles around your penis are deteriorating, and there is no cure."

The guy, on the verge of panic, finally regains his composure.

"So what's the good news?" he asks.

The doctor says, "There is an experimental treatment available, but there are no guarantees. It involves transplanting the muscles from a baby elephant's trunk into your penis. Would you like to try it?"

The guy thinks about it and finally says, "Well, the thought of going through life without being able to have sex is just too much for me. What have I got to lose? Let's do it."

So the doctor performs the operation.

A few weeks later, the guy takes his girlfriend out to a nice restaurant to celebrate his new equipment. While sitting at the table, he feels a stirring between his legs; it gets progressively worse until it reaches the point of being painful.

Seeking relief, he reaches down and unzips his fly to relieve some of the pressure.

Suddenly, his penis leaps free from his pants, slides over the tabletop and grabs a dinner roll, then returns to his pants again.

"Wow!" says his stunned girlfriend, "That was impressive! Can you do that again?"

Eyes watering and face flushed, he says, "Probably...But I don't know if I can fit another dinner roll up my ass!"


----------



## hardroc (Dec 24, 2009)

Q: Why does Helen Keller masturbate with one hand??

A: Because she moans with the other


----------



## hardroc (Dec 24, 2009)

shit outta luck


----------



## hardroc (Dec 24, 2009)

a lovely day for a paddle


----------



## hardroc (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## hardroc (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## hardroc (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## hardroc (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## hardroc (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## Johnnyorganic (Dec 24, 2009)

*




*


----------



## hardroc (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 24, 2009)

That Gorilla is at South of the Border in Dillon SC


----------



## hardroc (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## hardroc (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## hardroc (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## hardroc (Dec 24, 2009)

got a shovel?


----------



## hardroc (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## hardroc (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## hardroc (Dec 24, 2009)

I never thought it would happen


----------



## hardroc (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## hardroc (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## hardroc (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## hardroc (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## hardroc (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## hardroc (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## hardroc (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## hardroc (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## hardroc (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## hardroc (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## hardroc (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## hardroc (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## hardroc (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## hardroc (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## hardroc (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## hardroc (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## hardroc (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## hardroc (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## hardroc (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## hardroc (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## hardroc (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## hardroc (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## hardroc (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## hardroc (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## hardroc (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## hardroc (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## hardroc (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## hardroc (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## hardroc (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## hardroc (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## Leothwyn (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 24, 2009)

http://www.kontraband.com/videos/20900/Girlfriend-911/#show


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 24, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ that bitch is Bipolar loL I'm happy my Wifey ain't like that


----------



## FireCoral (Dec 24, 2009)

If I was a guy and ever had to deal with a chick like that, I'd be gay. Similarly, this is why I'm not a lesbian.


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 24, 2009)

FireCoral said:


> If I was a guy and ever had to deal with a chick like that, I'd be gay. Similarly, this is why I'm not a lesbian.


loL if you were a lesbian or wanted to be, why let something so simple stop you? just don't date bipolar bitches loL pretty simple.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 24, 2009)

had a chick like that once.. annoying as hell but sex like whoa...


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 24, 2009)

loL did she switch up on you in the middle of sex?


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 25, 2009)

no but we did argue once half way through sex.. lol angry sex is gr8..


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 25, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> loL if you were a lesbian or wanted to be, why let something so simple stop you? just don't date bipolar bitches loL pretty simple.


 funny part is all chicks r bipolar..
no guys we r simple to figure out.. we have 2 emotions hungry and horny if u(reffering to a girls) see a guy without a erection make him a sandwhich


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 25, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> funny part is all chicks r bipolar..
> no guys we r simple to figure out.. we have 2 emotions hungry and horny if u(reffering to a girls) see a guy without a erection make him a sandwhich


I do love me a turkey sandwich on potato rolls or pumpernickel bread.. Mmmm


----------



## FireCoral (Dec 25, 2009)

http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/prettyinbluexox/hilarious.jpg


----------



## FireCoral (Dec 25, 2009)

http://www.1997gtp.net/images/funnys/1156.gif


----------



## brick20 (Dec 25, 2009)

My signature


----------



## hardroc (Dec 25, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> funny part is all chicks r bipolar..
> no guys we r simple to figure out.. we have 2 emotions hungry and horny if u(reffering to a girls) see a guy without a erection make him a sandwhich


YEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!
That's all we need, food, pussy, and beer. We're not complicated.


----------



## bestbuds09 (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas yall.


----------



## jats (Dec 25, 2009)

....


----------



## Boneman (Dec 26, 2009)

*I can so see this happening whilst baked......*



bestbuds09 said:


> Merry Christmas yall.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 26, 2009)

http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=8234515


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Big P (Dec 26, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


>


 

damn fdd you look just like i pictured you


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 26, 2009)

Is that guy's face covered in buds?


----------



## Boneman (Dec 26, 2009)

*Steven king is the creepiest out there. Definately one of the best out there for the past 20+ years.*


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 26, 2009)

nope def didnt lol my bad.. thought for a second u thought u were posting in the best book or author thread..lmao my bad


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 26, 2009)

that rock paper scissors is so funny

[youtube]_B5LYGxX6nU[/youtube]


----------



## Leothwyn (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## bestbuds09 (Dec 26, 2009)

Big P said:


> one man in short shorts.. can change the world.. you can fast forward a little to get the jist
> 
> 
> [youtube]GA8z7f7a2Pk[/youtube]


a very good video, i like this one alot.
it sorta reminds me of this thread, it started off with one simple sentence "post anything funny." and boom you have about 380 pages of funny shit...... now thats something to smoke to


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 26, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


>


 
i bet thats how all those pedophilic priests victims looked right b4 ... fuckin sick bastards


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 26, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3577488]that rock paper scissors is so funny

[youtube]_B5LYGxX6nU[/youtube][/QUOTE]
hahaha! I remember that! the 3rd most deadliest move in wrestling history. 2nd would be the peoples elbow/rock bottom combo and the 1st most deadliest move in wrestling, the hogan standing big boot/leg drop combo


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 27, 2009)

[youtube]AOJ6cjDEF60[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## floridasucks (Dec 27, 2009)

snail and tree = awesome.


----------



## northeastern lights (Dec 27, 2009)

Lol that song was hilarious! Anyone else speak spanish?


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 27, 2009)

hah this is soooo weird. take some acid and watch this...

[youtube]R2BAeh8wZLI[/youtube]


----------



## gogrow (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## floridasucks (Dec 27, 2009)

best part is he woke up and went to mcdonalds like that.


----------



## ANC (Dec 27, 2009)

[youtube]P2zhI5K5yhU[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 27, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> hah this is soooo weird. take some acid and watch this...
> 
> [youtube]R2BAeh8wZLI[/youtube]



thats weird








????

i guess snoop is a biter


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 27, 2009)

gogrow said:


>


Doesn't look like it gets used much,probably takes a quarter to prime it.


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 27, 2009)

ANC said:


> [youtube]P2zhI5K5yhU[/youtube]


hahaha awesome


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 27, 2009)

hahaha shotgun that was cool


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## cph (Dec 27, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


>


Come on you can tell me what it says...... I've hated those little dots since I was a kid.


----------



## cph (Dec 27, 2009)

Don't make me use it...


----------



## Keenly (Dec 27, 2009)

cph said:


> Come on you can tell me what it says...... I've hated those little dots since I was a kid.


fuck the color blind


----------



## cph (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## cph (Dec 27, 2009)

http://www.toofunnyjokes.com/images/thumbnailitems/Funny-Animals/funny_animals_131.jpg


----------



## PrettyMissMess (Dec 27, 2009)

That 5hit said:


> that retard one went to far


How does one draw that line?... I thought it was funny.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 27, 2009)

lol keep reading you will find the real drama


----------



## PrettyMissMess (Dec 28, 2009)

Big P said:


> lol I dont even know why I put that in the title this whole website is not work safe


I suppose it depends where you work!


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 28, 2009)

keep diggin babe and try to post somethin relevan your new so we will give u a lil pass.. but come on


----------



## brick20 (Dec 28, 2009)

yall read this shit

Quote:
Originally Posted by *idlehands80*  
_Let me translate for you.............
gotta say i was tinkz uz was whistlin dixi too
I believe that you are not being honest with the community.
but if dis be fo realz den mer per to ya
On the other hand, if you are being forthright, then you deserve our respect and admiration.
if you really got a nern yeller whippy snappa den uz Slicker than a harpooned hippo on a banana tree
If you are really in possession of a yellow cannabis plant than you are really a blessed individual.
some people on here would prolly still bitch if you hung them wid a new rope so dont worry about it.
Some people are just difficult to please, if this is the case then you should not concern yourself with them.
some couldn't hit a bull in the butt with a bass fiddle, some deez critterz bowed up like a Halloween Cat
Some people do not have the right to judge because they are no better than you, they are just defensive because you have a neon yellow cannabis plant. 
but all the while day think day ridin' a gravy train on biscuit wheels
They judge you because they think they are better than you.
but if u for realz tho about dat nern yeller spud then thats Slicker than two eels fuckin in a bucket of snot
However, if you honestly have a neon cannabis plant, than you are someone we should all admire and model our lives after.
but like i said some folks are just[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] colder than a nun's cunt on a ski slope[/FONT]
But again, some people just like being difficult and causing issues.
but never forget If it has tires or testicles it's gonna give you trouble
But don't forget, keeping a female cannabis plant in your vehicle may cause stress to the plant and turn it hermie, thus growing male flowers and pollenating the plant.
but at the same time, just because your cat had her kittens in the oven doesn't make them muffins
This I disagree with, preheat oven to 475, coat cat in egg, sugar and flour. Duct tape to muffin pan. Viola, muffins. Straight from the Korean Kitty Kookbook.

Hope this helps._


----------



## brick20 (Dec 28, 2009)

[youtube]ed-N_kG4DfU[/youtube]


he does the same tour 25times a day...lol...


----------



## Pnuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

haaaaa haaaaa haaaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 

that cracks me up


----------



## That 5hit (Dec 28, 2009)

[youtube]GHUHAEtKH5c[/youtube]


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## floridasucks (Dec 28, 2009)

asians FTW


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 28, 2009)

omg that made me laugh
































bwhahahahahaha I have felt the wrath of the chickens


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 28, 2009)

sharks are alot more terrifying with human teeth.


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 28, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> sharks are alot more terrifying with human teeth.


They really are. Disturbing as well.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## Big P (Dec 28, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


>


 
weird 2 differnt rooms 2 differnt shelves,

same kid same dog same painting ?


----------



## Joe Camel (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## Joe Camel (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## Joe Camel (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## Big P (Dec 28, 2009)

heres FDD's Son:





















































































That's a very common old WWII propaganda poster. Because gas was rationed, the War Department wanted people to carpool. 






















































































































































​
*Black Watch soldier Kevin Elliot was killed during a rocket strike in Afghanistan.
Yesterday he was buried in his hometown Dundee in Scotland.
The guy in green dress, who you see on the photos is Barry Delaney, Kevin's best friend.
Delaney wagered Kevin Elliot that they would wear this lime-green dress to eithers funeral.
He kept his word*






































Sometimes even a pug's soul aches.


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 28, 2009)

hahaha some seriously fuked up pics there..


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 28, 2009)

lol


----------



## jats (Dec 28, 2009)

.......


----------



## c5rftw (Dec 28, 2009)

lol pwned...


----------



## c5rftw (Dec 28, 2009)

lol, no matter what i do, i will never be more badass than this ole skool gal wit a fuckin lion ridin shotgun


----------



## Sittin On A Cloud (Dec 28, 2009)

This girl is crazy

http://video.yahoo.com/network/100063489?v=5123291

at 19 seconds left she sounds like a horse


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 28, 2009)

the lion is chilling like, yeah motherfuckers im in a cart going fast as shit.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 28, 2009)

[youtube]THfiHQZVSw0[/youtube]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 28, 2009)

Big P said:


> weird 2 differnt rooms 2 differnt shelves,
> 
> same kid same dog same painting ?


And an air vent showing under the old dogs butt and the light switch missing. I spose after that many years he either moved or redecorated.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 28, 2009)

thank god that other page is done fuckin long ass retarded scroll bar


----------



## northeastern lights (Dec 28, 2009)

Sittin On A Cloud said:


> This girl is crazy
> 
> http://video.yahoo.com/network/100063489?v=5123291
> 
> at 19 seconds left she sounds like a horse


 


Reading how they wrote this had me in stiches


Link: Rahzel Beats Off With Julia Dales
Shorty&#8217;s mouth-work is on point, although I&#8217;ll take the bint who hosts the show over the 17 year old beat off champ. See the video that got her where she is after the jump.


----------



## Big P (Dec 28, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> [youtube]THfiHQZVSw0[/youtube]


 

lol you love seein that bitch fall on her ass fdd dont u



this one one of my fav


i just cant get over it


----------



## tebor (Dec 28, 2009)

Think anybody wants to fuck with me while I'm wearing this bad boy?


----------



## tebor (Dec 28, 2009)

Asians love hitler


----------



## tebor (Dec 28, 2009)

10 reasons not to drink 
some may be here already








































































And the #1 reason not to drink with "friends"...


----------



## tebor (Dec 28, 2009)

When you google bubbleponics:


----------



## ANC (Dec 28, 2009)

[youtube]D8Eq7Z93Uxw[/youtube]
This is, I think, what you get when you smoke DMT on a bed of salvia.


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 29, 2009)

I thought this was funny


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 29, 2009)

*How do you put the image directly in your post?
*


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 29, 2009)

ahhhh i see!!! NM, I got it


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## worm5376 (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## tebor (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## anhedonia (Dec 29, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> *How do you put the image directly in your post?*


Yes how is that done?


----------



## Big P (Dec 29, 2009)

you right click on ay pic on the internet and then copy

then you go into your post and paste it in there


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## kronic1989 (Dec 29, 2009)

lmfao look at that eagle!


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 29, 2009)

average family christmas


----------



## ANC (Dec 29, 2009)

dgk4life said:


>


 Once the eagles figured out the skiers was an easy source of crack, there was no stopping them!


----------



## BackwoodAssasin (Dec 29, 2009)

Especially if you leave permanent markers laying around.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 29, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> average family christmas



wtf? is that a script?


----------



## ANC (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 29, 2009)

oh my god. someone has way too much time on their hands. hella funny though.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 29, 2009)

[youtube]JE-Nyt4Bmi8[/youtube]


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## northeastern lights (Dec 29, 2009)

tebor said:


>


 

I had a Meat Lovers pizza do that before, what a bitch to clean up.


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 29, 2009)

tebor said:


>


*Haha! That is such a waste of Digiorno loL It makes me sad*


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 29, 2009)

What the fuck would make a pizza do that?


----------



## tebor (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## worm5376 (Dec 29, 2009)

*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ That is the sickest shit i have seen in awhile.*


----------



## bestbuds09 (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## bestbuds09 (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## bestbuds09 (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## tebor (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 29, 2009)

i stole this from another thread.. if the first thing u see is a guys arm and chest u might b gay


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 29, 2009)

hes like the michelin man...pillowy. all i saw was round loveliness at first.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 29, 2009)

how the hell did some one even come up with that


----------



## ANC (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## BackwoodAssasin (Dec 30, 2009)

This shit is funny to me. Guess i'm a geek.

[youtube]T8FnACj25xM[/youtube]


----------



## BackwoodAssasin (Dec 30, 2009)

Sasha grey has a lovely purse.


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 30, 2009)

disturbing ...............^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## DaGambler (Dec 30, 2009)

Here's a spoof of "Jizz In My Pants" which is just frigg'in hilarious to start with...

[youtube]DJsQcnB6GC0&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]

And another "I'm On a Boat" parody - 'cept its a real charity. Come on folks, donate a motha-fugg'in goat !!

[youtube]k1yinqadxuQ&feature=SeriesPlayList&p=51D626365E110E4C[/youtube]

.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## "SICC" (Dec 30, 2009)

haha im sittin here watching a bunch of random security camera's


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## tebor (Dec 30, 2009)

Don't think this has been posted yet
[youtube]am-Qdx6vky0[/youtube]


----------



## c5rftw (Dec 30, 2009)

tebor said:


> Don't think this has been posted yet
> [youtube]am-Qdx6vky0[/youtube]


that is so crazy, lol, love how they try to give him the machine gun and everyone freaks out... i would of been afraid for my life


----------



## bestbuds09 (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## bestbuds09 (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## "SICC" (Dec 30, 2009)

oh god look at those toes


----------



## bestbuds09 (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## tebor (Dec 30, 2009)

A classic, Didn't notice it posted yet.
[youtube]LU29bXmiMBw[/youtube]


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 30, 2009)

pretty sure i already posted these two but hey they still funny


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 31, 2009)

ohh dam i got the muchies!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 31, 2009)

Okay, that last pic is sexy! Grind that organ!


----------



## streetlegal (Dec 31, 2009)

lol, no matter what i do, i will never be more badass than this ole skool gal wit a fuckin lion ridin shotgun









the comment and the pic, fuck i aint laughed so hard in agggggesssss.. 
Rated No.1 2009


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 31, 2009)

That's Amelia Earhart ... her dad had a circus and she used to pitch in when she wasn't flying.


----------



## doctorD (Dec 31, 2009)

I was looking at the pic thinking it looks like her but then thought wtf would she be doing driving a lion around like that lol. I love how his hair is blowing in the wind and hes looking as smooth as can be. Rock it lion rock it!


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm just kidding, it isn't Amelia ...


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 31, 2009)

streetlegal said:


> lol, no matter what i do, i will never be more badass than this ole skool gal wit a fuckin lion ridin shotgun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is no cowardly Lion.


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 31, 2009)

your a bear....


----------



## smppro (Dec 31, 2009)

2much said:


> thats a bear


What are you smoking?


----------



## beginnerbloomer (Dec 31, 2009)

Thats an african lion with his hair in the breeze,chillin like a mofo.

So wrong though..


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 31, 2009)

Just think,Speedballs were legal back then!I think if I would have been around back then i would have taken a ride.Me Next!!!


----------



## beginnerbloomer (Dec 31, 2009)

What time is it in the shit 'ol US of A?

Its friday 3:30AM 01-01-2010 here,wats ur go?!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thursday 10:32 am


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 31, 2009)

12 31 2009-- 11:33am- miami FL


----------



## beginnerbloomer (Dec 31, 2009)

Im still bamboozled how u write ur dates so u do mm/dd/yyyy? we do dd/mm/yyyy.

So haha we beat ur bitch asses we're already in the new year,dw it sux just as much ass as 2009.


----------



## Big P (Dec 31, 2009)

its not any better then 2009?


that sucks man, 

so are you like from the future?


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 31, 2009)

ahh haha im about to start the drinkin...

m/d/y


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 31, 2009)

stfu and post up some pics.


----------



## beginnerbloomer (Dec 31, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> stfu and post up some pics.


Who the eff neg repped me for 'bitch asses', that shit is weak,i would love to reply although i am still inept at posting pics within a thread.


----------



## Leothwyn (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## Johnnyorganic (Dec 31, 2009)

beginnerbloomer said:


> Who the eff neg repped me for 'bitch asses', that shit is weak,i would love to reply although i am still inept at posting pics within a thread.


That would be me. Did I not sign it? My bad. 

I am out of the habit of signing reps. I can see my reppers.

I was curious to see how long it would take for you to *cry* about it.

Who's the "bitch ass" now?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 31, 2009)

beginnerbloomer said:


> Im still bamboozled how u write ur dates so u do mm/dd/yyyy? we do dd/mm/yyyy.
> 
> So haha we beat ur bitch asses we're already in the new year,dw it sux just as much ass as 2009.


today is December 31st, 2009. 

month then day then year.


----------



## c5rftw (Dec 31, 2009)

Johnnyorganic said:


> That would be me. Did I not sign it? My bad.
> 
> I am out of the habit of signing reps. I can see my reppers.
> 
> ...



lol, that is immature as hell


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Dec 31, 2009)

c5rftw said:


> lol, that is immature as hell


Aw, you're breaking my heart. 

The guy insulted my country *twice* and lost a few rep points as a consequence.

The matter *was* concluded until you stuck your beak in.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 31, 2009)

We've been posting pics and good vibes in the "show me ur photo" thread, and this guy comes in ranting about feral cats and calling names at a contributor. 

Shuffle off Troll..... silence is golden.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## hardroc (Dec 31, 2009)

The wife bitched me out last night, for walking through the house with my boots on again. So I decided to jump on the bike and go for a quick spin, to cool down... 








Boy, that pissed her off even more!!​


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## hardroc (Dec 31, 2009)

*THIS IS THE MOST INSPIRATIONAL PIECE OF ADVICE 
THAT I CAN GIVE FOR THE FESTIVE SEASON*


----------



## c5rftw (Dec 31, 2009)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Aw, you're breaking my heart.
> 
> The guy insulted my country *twice* and lost a few rep points as a consequence.
> 
> The matter *was* concluded until you stuck your beak in.


yah that is pretty gay and he did care about the neg rep so i guess it worked.. btw, i have a mouth, not a beak


----------



## hardroc (Dec 31, 2009)

*The lesbians next door asked me what I would like for my birthday.
*
*I was quite surprised when they gave me a Rolex. *

*It was very nice of them, but I think they misunderstood me when I said, I wanna watch.*


----------



## hardroc (Dec 31, 2009)

Although NOT approved by the C.M.A. or Ohip, everyone who has tried this remedy had only good reaction to the results!​
*If you suffer from * 


*Migraines- - - - - - try this* 







​


​​ You can also hear the ocean!​


----------



## hardroc (Dec 31, 2009)

Early Dismissal

It is near the Christmas break of the school year. The students have
turned in all their work and there is really nothing more to do.. All the
children are restless and the teacher decides to have an early
dismissal.

Teacher: "Whoever answers the questions I ask, first and correctly can
leave early today."

Little Johnny says to himself "Good, I want to get outta here. I'm smart
and will answer the question."

Teacher: "Who said 'Four Score and Seven Years Ago'?"

Before Johnny can open his mouth, Susie says, "Abraham Lincoln."

Teacher: "That's right Susie, you can go home."

Johnny is mad that Susie answered the question first.

Teacher: "Who said 'I Have a Dream'?"

Before Johnny can open his mouth, Mary says, "Martin Luther King."

Teacher: "That's right Mary, you can go."

Johnny is even madder than before.

Teacher: "Who said 'Ask not, what your country can do for you'?"

Before Johnny can open his mouth, Nancy says, "John F. Kennedy."

Teacher: "That's right Nancy, you may also leave."

Johnny is boiling mad that he has not been able to answer to any of the
questions.

When the teacher turns her back Johnny says, "I wish these bitches would
keep their mouths shut!"

The teacher turns around: "NOW WHO SAID THAT?"

Johnny: "TIGER WOODS. CAN I GO NOW?"


----------



## hardroc (Dec 31, 2009)

YOUR NEW GOLF TEES HAVE ARRIVED! 

​

>












>





> 






>


----------



## hardroc (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## Johnnyorganic (Dec 31, 2009)

Leave a couple of these around the office.


----------



## c5rftw (Dec 31, 2009)

lol, thats a good idea


----------



## hardroc (Dec 31, 2009)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Leave a couple of these around the office.


ahahahaha that's pretty funny


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 31, 2009)

CAN NE ONE TOP THIS????


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## Straight up G (Dec 31, 2009)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Leave a couple of these around the office.


ha ha, office cunt would be a good 1


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## streetlegal (Dec 31, 2009)

Johnnyorganic said:


> That would be me. Did I not sign it? My bad.
> 
> I am out of the habit of signing reps. I can see my reppers.
> 
> ...


How hypocrytical, this WHOLE thread is full of derogatory pics of the u.s.. pics of a box of sausage wrapped in pancakes on a stick in reference to ur obesity epedemic, ridiculing, ur ol' presidente turning into hitler.. It was all in jest i thought..
Anyways neg rep me all u want, i get positive reps in real life, like hugs from my kids.. 
oh and to answer ur question, ur still the bitch-ass.


----------



## Keenly (Dec 31, 2009)

you know insults will get you banned right?

maybe its not such a good idea to make fun of an entire country if your not going to like the consequences of getting neg repped


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 31, 2009)

ignore the troll keenly


----------



## Keenly (Dec 31, 2009)

how can i ignore some one that crys because of negative rep


its too hard man, i lack the willpower


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 31, 2009)

there is a ignore function 4 whiney lil girls


----------



## Keenly (Dec 31, 2009)

how would i be able to laugh at him if i ignored him


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 31, 2009)

streetlegal said:


> How hypocrytical, this WHOLE thread is full of derogatory pics of the u.s.. pics of a box of sausage wrapped in pancakes on a stick in reference to ur obesity epedemic, ridiculing, ur ol' presidente turning into hitler.. It was all in jest i thought..
> Anyways neg rep me all u want, i get positive reps in real life, like hugs from my kids..
> oh and to answer ur question, ur still the bitch-ass.


Hmm,attitude?


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Dec 31, 2009)

streetlegal said:


> How hypocrytical, this WHOLE thread is full of derogatory pics of the u.s.. pics of a box of sausage wrapped in pancakes on a stick in reference to ur obesity epedemic, ridiculing, ur ol' presidente turning into hitler.. It was all in jest i thought..
> *Anyways neg rep me all u want*, i get positive reps in real life, like hugs from my kids..
> oh and to answer ur question, ur still the bitch-ass.


If that's an invitation, I accept.

Now don't go cryin' to the mods or starting a 'bitch ass' thread about how JohnnyO is being *mean* to you. You asked for this.

I just sent you one, but I can't recall if I signed it or not. Either way... it was from *me*.


----------



## hardroc (Dec 31, 2009)

*can we get back to the funny shit?*


----------



## streetlegal (Dec 31, 2009)

Johnnyorganic said:


> If that's an invitation, I accept.
> 
> Now don't go cryin' to the mods or starting a 'bitch ass' thread about how JohnnyO is being *mean* to you. You asked for this.
> 
> I just sent you one, but I can't recall if I signed it or not. Either way... it was from *me*.


Look im not a nasty type of guy, ur just full of shit to neg rep a guy for diisin usa wen this whole thread is an ode of usa stupidity in a FUNNY way.. not a neg way.
Neg rep me all u want dude, i gotta go back to work tomorrow, a thought that DOES bother me.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Dec 31, 2009)

I took this a week or so ago  

Thought it was hilarious


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 31, 2009)

lol can u neg rep someone into a negative balance?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 31, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> lol can u neg rep someone into a negative balance?



They used to but people were abusing it.Now just report them


----------



## FireCoral (Dec 31, 2009)

[youtube]Cl5Pfc5TyO0[/youtube]


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 31, 2009)

happy new year bitches


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 31, 2009)

Still have 25 mins here.Bitches LMAO


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 31, 2009)

streetlegal said:


> Look im not a nasty type of guy, ur just full of shit to neg rep a guy for diisin usa wen this whole thread is an ode of usa stupidity in a FUNNY way.. not a neg way.
> Neg rep me all u want dude, i gotta go back to work tomorrow, a thought that DOES bother me.


your an idiot. If I could neg rep you, you would get some... This thread is not an ode to the stupidity of the US. Thats ignorant of you to ignore the god damn title that says *PIX THAT MAKE YOU LOL...*
reject.



here is an ex.


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 31, 2009)

i caught my son trying to be like daddy already for the new year.


----------



## jats (Dec 31, 2009)

....


----------



## dgk4life (Jan 1, 2010)

mastakoosh said:


> i caught my son trying to be like daddy already for the new year.


lol gr8 shit mastakoosh



jats said:


> ....


 never knew it was lmao


----------



## streetlegal (Jan 1, 2010)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> your an idiot. If I could neg rep you, you would get some... This thread is not an ode to the stupidity of the US. Thats ignorant of you to ignore the god damn title that says *PIX THAT MAKE YOU LOL...*
> reject.
> 
> 
> ...


 Sorry let me be clearer.. theres a shitload of pics on this thread making fun of u.s so who cares if some dude uses the word bitch-ass.. 
And its ignorant and disrespectful of u to call me names bitch ass


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 1, 2010)

*seriously. get lost...*


----------



## doctorD (Jan 1, 2010)

i was going to request we get back to the funny but then i realized the bitch fest going on is just to funny. thanks guys for the laughs.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 1, 2010)

I love this thread


----------



## dgk4life (Jan 1, 2010)

streetlegal said:


> Sorry let me be clearer.. theres a shitload of pics on this thread making fun of u.s so who cares if some dude uses the word bitch-ass..
> And its ignorant and disrespectful of u to call me names bitch ass


 dude let me help u out.. u dont have a grow posted so i assume u dont grow pot so take your bitch ass along to the other forum the same way the bubble heads did u r ruining this fuckin thread take it to the pm's or shut the hell up.. fuck man get lost


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 1, 2010)

[youtube]f3WHbFeXwyo[/youtube]


----------



## Xare (Jan 1, 2010)

Bambi Hides his weed

[youtube]WSlgdZDLrAQ[/youtube]


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSlgdZDLrAQ


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 1, 2010)

Here's the typical troll.....


----------



## anhedonia (Jan 1, 2010)

Encounters- have you started your life poem?

Guest starring comedy genious bob odenkirk.

[youtube]vy6fSC2tqYQ[/youtube]


----------



## FireCoral (Jan 1, 2010)

[youtube]xZ4ULigXhRo[/youtube]


----------



## bestbuds09 (Jan 1, 2010)

this is actually real. i really cant see anyone i know that would need it to get off.............


----------



## bestbuds09 (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Jan 1, 2010)

bestbuds09 said:


> this is actually real. i really cant see anyone i know that would need it to get off.............


I wonder if that tape is funny or a buzzkill when high?


----------



## bestbuds09 (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## Leothwyn (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jan 1, 2010)

dgk4life said:


>


----------



## Leothwyn (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Keenly (Jan 2, 2010)

LOL whack a mole


----------



## Leothwyn (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Leothwyn (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## bestbuds09 (Jan 2, 2010)

im guilty as charge.........................


----------



## c5rftw (Jan 2, 2010)

bestbuds09 said:


> im guilty as charge.........................



i need that in my vette


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 2, 2010)

mastakoosh said:


>


this dude is


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 2, 2010)

bwahahaha...pussy is not in his future.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 3, 2010)

me?


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 3, 2010)

nothing says gangsta like hello kitty.


----------



## gezzy da snowman (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## tescu (Jan 3, 2010)

Rofl, opposite day.


----------



## bestbuds09 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## bestbuds09 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## ANC (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## Louis541 (Jan 3, 2010)

The Son of Man said:


> this dude is


WTF man. Where you been? Haven't seen you in AGES!


----------



## Joe Camel (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## Joe Camel (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## Joe Camel (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## Joe Camel (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## Joe Camel (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## "SICC" (Jan 3, 2010)

mastakoosh said:


>



this is so funny


----------



## Leothwyn (Jan 3, 2010)

[youtube]R6H0i1RAdHk[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 3, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3609420]this is so funny  [/QUOTE] that is an ugly ass cat.


----------



## Leothwyn (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 3, 2010)

Louis541 said:


> WTF man. Where you been? Haven't seen you in AGES!


working 9 to five again and a girlfriend making me do shit


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 3, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


> [youtube]R6H0i1RAdHk[/youtube]


 this is funny as shit too.


----------



## dgk4life (Jan 3, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


> [youtube]R6H0i1RAdHk[/youtube]


 what a waste all those fitted hats gettin stepped on ... i tell ya


----------



## MRLD (Jan 3, 2010)

that is too hilarious


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## bestbuds09 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## bestbuds09 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## bestbuds09 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## bestbuds09 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## bestbuds09 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## FireCoral (Jan 3, 2010)

bestbuds09 said:


>



Love it!


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 3, 2010)

I love the double post, i was tripin for like 3 mins trying to figure out wtf was going on haha


----------



## FireCoral (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## dgk4life (Jan 3, 2010)

fdd's partner


----------



## FireCoral (Jan 3, 2010)

dgk4life said:


> fdd's partner


Yeah, I haven't been here long, but I already picked up on the fact that FDD is a moderator and likes cats. So I felt a need to post it

FDD--->kiss-ass<---Me


----------



## Sado68 (Jan 4, 2010)

FireCoral said:


>



Thats quite alright!


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Jan 4, 2010)

i dont remember if this was posted but i lol'd pretty hard


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## dangledo (Jan 5, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


> [youtube]R6H0i1RAdHk[/youtube]




Just like the ones on PS3


----------



## Some Ironic PUN About Pot (Jan 5, 2010)

*FDD's grow op*


----------



## First Time Growin (Jan 5, 2010)

Some Ironic PUN About Pot said:


> *FDD's grow op*



Wow that is epic...


----------



## DaGambler (Jan 5, 2010)

While i don't always understand FDD's humor ...

ie;






His grows (in and out) are beyond reproach.
.


----------



## Secret Jardin (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## Secret Jardin (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## Secret Jardin (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## Some Ironic PUN About Pot (Jan 5, 2010)

*Once upon a time, a guy asked a girl 'Will you marry me?' *
*The girl said, 'NO!' *
*And the guy lived happily ever after and rode motorcycles and went fishing and hunting and played golf a lot and drank beer and scotch/rum and had money in the bank and left the toilet seat up and farted whenever he wanted. *
*The End.*





























































*The new nail gun, made by Dewalt can drive a 16D nail through a 2 X
4 at 200 yards. 

This makes construction a breeze, you can sit in your lawn chair and
build a fence. 



Just get the wife to hold the fence boards in place while you sit back
and relax with 



a cold drink. When she has the board in the right place just fire
away.... With the 



hundred round magazine, you can build the fence with a minimum of
reloading. 



After a day of fence building with the new Dewalt Rapid fire nail gun,
the wife 



will not ask you to fix or build anything else.*






























































*THREE WAYS TO SPOT A MILLIONAIRE*





*
One






**Two





**
Three

















































































*[FONT=arial,helvetica]
[/FONT]


----------



## Some Ironic PUN About Pot (Jan 5, 2010)

[FONT=arial,helvetica]*Summer's almost here in Onatrio.... **We can now see the deer moving around.* 
*Yep, won't be long now.......*






[/FONT]


----------



## Some Ironic PUN About Pot (Jan 5, 2010)

*See There is a use for fat chicks*


----------



## Some Ironic PUN About Pot (Jan 5, 2010)

If your local Dairy Queen is closed from September through May, you may live in Canada. 
 If someone in a Home Depot store offers you assistance and they don't work there, you may live in Canada. 




If you've worn shorts and a parka at the same time, you may live in Canada




If you've had a lengthy telephone conversation with someone who dialled a wrong number, 



you may live in Canada 




If you know several people who have hit a deer more than once, you may live in Canada 




If you have switched from 'heat' to 'A/C' in the same day and back again, you may live in Canada 




If you can drive 90 kms/hr through 2 feet of snow during a raging blizzard without flinching, you may live in Canada 




If you install security lights on your house and garage, but leave both unlocked, you may live in Canada 




If you carry jumpers in your car and your wife knows how to use them, you may live in Canada 




If you design your kid's Halloween costume to fit over a snowsuit, you may live in Canada 




If the speed limit on the highway is 80km -- you're going 90 and everybody is passing you, you may live in Canada 




If driving is better in the winter because the potholes are filled with snow, you may live in Canada 




If you have more miles on your snow blower than your car, you may live in Canada.




If you find 2 degrees 'a little chilly', you may live in Canada 




If you actually understand these jokes, you definitely live in Canada.


----------



## Some Ironic PUN About Pot (Jan 5, 2010)

So, What Do Canadians Have To Be Proud Of?*

*1. Smarties

*2. Crispy Crunch, Coffee Crisp

*3. The size of our footballs fields, one less down, and bigger balls!

*4. Baseball is Canadian - First game June 4, 1838 - Ingersoll , ON 

*5. Lacrosse is Canadian

*6. Hockey is Canadian

*7. Basketball is Canadian

*8. Apple pie is Canadian

*9. Mr. Dress-up beats Mr. Rogers

*10. Tim Hortons beats Dunkin' Donuts 

*11. In the war of 1812, started by America, Canadians pushed the Americans back...Past their 'White House'. Then we burned it...and most of Washington. We got bored... Because they ran away, so we came home and partied...Go figure.

*12. Canada has the largest French population that * NEVER* surrendered to Germany .

*13. We have the largest English population that never ever surrendered or withdrew during any war to anyone, anywhere. EVER.

*14. Our civil war was fought in a bar and it lasted a little over an hour.

*15. The only person who was arrested in our civil war was an American mercenary, who slept in and missed the whole thing...but showed up just in time to get caught. 

*16. A Canadian invented Standard Time.

*17. The Hudsons Bay Company once owned over 10% of the earth's surface and is still around as the world's oldest company.

*18. The average dog sled team can kill and devour a full grown human in under 3 minutes.

*19. We still know what to do with all the parts of a buffalo.

*20. We don't marry our kin-folk.

*21. We invented ski-doos, jet-skis, Velcro, zippers, insulin, penicillin, zambonis, and the telephone.... And, short wave radios that save countless lives each year. 

*22. We ALL have frozen our tongues to something metal and lived to tell about it.

*23. A Canadian invented Superman.

*24. We have coloured money.

*25. Our beer advertisements kick ass

BUT MOST IMPORTANT!

*24. The handles on our beer cases are big enough to fit your hands with mitts on. OOOoohhhhh Canada!! 

*25. And we don't bomb our allies. Oh yeah... And our elections only take one day.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## Some Ironic PUN About Pot (Jan 5, 2010)

Happy page 420!!!!!!!


Long time viewer. first time contributor. But I think that makes up for my lack of activity  enjoy


----------



## ANC (Jan 5, 2010)

now if only anybody could see your pix.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 5, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


>



note the SEATING arrangements. 

this is a real picture.


----------



## jamaicanbubbler420 (Jan 5, 2010)

page 420 .... lets keep it going


----------



## cph (Jan 5, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> note the SEATING arrangements.
> 
> this is a real picture.


It runs deep...


----------



## jamaicanbubbler420 (Jan 5, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTmW69Z0uLo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cUmQ_3lRbY


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 5, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


>


If you take a look to the right of the orphan boy there, you'll notice the group must have tried to bribe someone to sit next to him. There is an extra plate and TWO sundaes, but no dice!!!!  They finally had to take the chair away.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 5, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> If you take a look to the right of the orphan boy there, you'll notice the group must have tried to bribe someone to sit next to him. There is an extra plate and TWO sundaes, but no dice!!!!  They finally had to take the chair away.


couldn't even get the dog to sit with him. 

so wrong, in so many ways. 

America, Fuck Yeah!!!!!!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 5, 2010)

Schultz used to do all his drawing completely naked.  What was that all about?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 5, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Schultz used to do all his drawing completely naked.  What was that all about?


i live in 'his town" maybe i can find out.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 5, 2010)

Just ask the 9/11 "truthers" ... they know everything.


----------



## Leothwyn (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## First Time Growin (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## ANC (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey, but he got more icecream than any of the other kids


----------



## ANC (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 5, 2010)

my wife love's the beach this is for her


----------



## dgk4life (Jan 5, 2010)

http://www.kontraband.com/videos/20939/What-A-Mover/

please be really high when u watch above link..


----------



## Boneman (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 5, 2010)

[youtube]GocoVI4RTyw[/youtube]


----------



## Boneman (Jan 5, 2010)

*For all you Cali peeps out there*


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 5, 2010)

Damn I finally got through all 422 pages.........pheww never thought I'd catch up


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Jan 5, 2010)

I lol'd so hard thats funny i knew a dude who had 2 sloths


----------



## purpz (Jan 5, 2010)

OLD GREG! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZR0_pehWuiY


----------



## anhedonia (Jan 5, 2010)

Anyone watch operation repo on tru TV? The guy dancing and grabbing his crotch when his car was getting repoed on last nights episode was pretty funny. That show crack me up every time.


----------



## happyface (Jan 5, 2010)

u kno its fake right?


----------



## anhedonia (Jan 5, 2010)

LOL! Its fake??? How's that???


----------



## dgk4life (Jan 5, 2010)

lol yeah pls thrill us wit your insider knowledge


----------



## Secret Jardin (Jan 5, 2010)

dgk4life said:


> lol yeah pls thrill us wit your insider knowledge



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Repo

http://www.wordoppress.com/content/operation-repo-fake

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080930214414AAnvMpL

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Is_operation_repo_real_or_fake_on_true_tv

Not saying this show is real or not never even heard of it untill it was brought up ITT, I just did a google search and found this. Take it for what its worth.




t


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 5, 2010)

Yea that show is fake, it was in Spanish before they were showing it everywhere lol

i got a couple Hispanic homies who told me this, in the Spanish version there is a disclaimer that everything is fake before the show starts, i mean how could really even think it was real, i never thought it was especially after that huge ass matt guys would always get his ass beat


----------



## Keenly (Jan 5, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Just ask the
> almight crackerjax ... he knows everything.




fixed for ya


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 5, 2010)

You forgot the "Y" ... don't fix anything anymore ... ur fired.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 5, 2010)

not funny, just weird

[youtube]DRfRrvx1QYQ[/youtube]


----------



## Keenly (Jan 5, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> You forgot the "Y" ... don't fix anything anymore ... ur fired.


damn i failed on that one, im not even going to edit it


sicc, i really dont want to click on that, the dudes eyes are enough


----------



## Some Ironic PUN About Pot (Jan 6, 2010)

ANC said:


> now if only anybody could see your pix.


Yea this site has turned into quite the P.O.S.

The pictures WERE there. And there WERE a lot of them. Oh well, maybe one day the mods will figure out how to run this site


----------



## happyface (Jan 6, 2010)

ya i was watching it one night and and i was like damn this is to entertaining so i googled is operation repo fake and the results were dissapointing.


----------



## Keenly (Jan 6, 2010)

Some Ironic PUN About Pot said:


> Yea this site has turned into quite the P.O.S.
> 
> . Oh well, maybe one day the mods will figure out how to run this site






nobody is making you come to this site, and many people are offering their time and experience...*for free*

so i really dont know what you expected


----------



## Secret Jardin (Jan 6, 2010)

Some Ironic PUN About Pot said:


> Yea this site has turned into quite the P.O.S.
> 
> The pictures WERE there. And there WERE a lot of them. Oh well, maybe one day the mods will figure out how to run this site


----------



## happyface (Jan 6, 2010)

Some Ironic PUN About Pot said:


> Yea this site has turned into quite the P.O.S.
> 
> The pictures WERE there. And there WERE a lot of them. Oh well, maybe one day the mods will figure out how to run this site


 you joined 6 months ago with 100 posts. u kno nothing of this site if thats what you think.ppppsssshhhhhhhhh


----------



## doctorD (Jan 6, 2010)

in his defense it has had some problems as pf late but it looks like its all fixed now


----------



## Some Ironic PUN About Pot (Jan 6, 2010)

Keenly said:


> nobody is making you come to this site, and many people are offering their time and experience...*for free*
> 
> so i really dont know what you expected


What I expected? My pictures to stay on the thread??? Lol, is that much to ask? Oh well, I was just trying to share some laughs with you guys. And BTW, try not to be so serious, I was just giving the mods a hard time. Never met a serious stoner


----------



## Keenly (Jan 6, 2010)

if your pictures arent staying its a good chance the site thats hosting it is fucked, either that or your not posting it correctly,

you can go back to page one and see pictures (whose host site has not expired) still up


----------



## anhedonia (Jan 6, 2010)

dgk4life said:


> lol yeah pls thrill us wit your insider knowledge


Is it OK to laugh at the fact the show is fake? I dont give a shit if its real or fake. Just thought somone might have caught that guy dancing. But its fake. Thats not very hard to believe. See, I take your word for it.


----------



## Some Ironic PUN About Pot (Jan 6, 2010)

Keenly said:


> if your pictures arent staying its a good chance the site thats hosting it is fucked, either that or your not posting it correctly,
> 
> you can go back to page one and see pictures (whose host site has not expired) still up


Posting pictures is pretty basic thanks, yes I have also come to the conclusion that the host is fucked, you see some of my pictures worked, but I forgot I used more than one host sooo, yea.

Does this site still host files?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 6, 2010)

Some Ironic PUN About Pot said:


> Yea this site has turned into quite the P.O.S.
> 
> The pictures WERE there. And there WERE a lot of them. Oh well, maybe one day the mods will figure out how to run this site


sorry, but it's on your end dude. our picture system works fine. you probably hacked your pics.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 6, 2010)

Keenly said:


> damn i failed on that one, im not even going to edit it
> 
> 
> sicc, i really dont want to click on that, the dudes eyes are enough


lol it was just about these inmates who tattooed the white in there eye's


----------



## Boneman (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## smppro (Jan 6, 2010)

Some Ironic PUN About Pot said:


> What I expected? My pictures to stay on the thread??? Lol, is that much to ask? Oh well, I was just trying to share some laughs with you guys. And BTW, try not to be so serious, I was just giving the mods a hard time. Never met a serious stoner


My friend you have stumbled upon the most serious stoner site on the net, good luck


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## haloman420 (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey dudes go check out my you tube video of over 240 funny pics. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMhb7PZfhck


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Joe Camel (Jan 6, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/p7SzB58qHI0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/p7SzB58qHI0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 6, 2010)

imagine that on acid^^ ....scary


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## dgk4life (Jan 6, 2010)

avatar change worm i was confused 4 a sec


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 6, 2010)

I know, i been getting that in Pm's since i did it a lil while ago..

Did you see what i posted in the "FUN" thread?lolL I'm still holding you to that.


----------



## dgk4life (Jan 6, 2010)

lol dont worry one day my earthdwelling friend


----------



## Secret Jardin (Jan 6, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


>


Shoop da Whoop


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## dgk4life (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## dgk4life (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## dgk4life (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## dgk4life (Jan 6, 2010)

r zippers really necessary????????


----------



## dgk4life (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## dgk4life (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## dgk4life (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## dgk4life (Jan 6, 2010)

*NOW SHOW US WHERE THE PENIS GOES*


----------



## dgk4life (Jan 6, 2010)

WOW PLAYERS


----------



## dgk4life (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## dgk4life (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## northeastern lights (Jan 6, 2010)

I got this off her facebook. What a smug face bitch, lol.

 
*Kathy Begigin lets prey for obamma. he needs jesuses help*


3 hours ago · View Feedback (5)Hide Feedback (5) 

3 people like this.


 *Dan Trons* praise jeeeeebussssss

3 hours ago


 *Jeremy Lane* upvote for you good sir


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 7, 2010)

*What did the psychiatrist say when a man wearing nothing but saran wrap walked into his office?	*

I can clearly see you're nuts!

*What do you call a guy with a rubber toe? *

Roberto


----------



## Keenly (Jan 7, 2010)

i fucking love her Freudian Slip by using prey instead of pray


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 7, 2010)

*This is how i roll!*


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jan 7, 2010)

dgk4life said:


>


I tried this out to see for myself. It's *true*. 

Google 'Islam is' and you get *zero* suggestions. 

Google the others and you get plenty.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 7, 2010)

I see the page says 2009. How long has that been going on?


----------



## Leothwyn (Jan 7, 2010)

Weird, I wonder why no suggestions for 'islam is'? Maybe the people at google are scared of being treated like the Danish comic guy?


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 7, 2010)

At some point, western civilization will be officially incompetent.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 7, 2010)

Our government already is, and some people expect to be lead by them.

peace
cof


----------



## Big P (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 8, 2010)

Big P said:


>


Somebody take the rocket launcher away from Joey, he's going to get us all killed.


----------



## Murfy (Jan 8, 2010)

WOW that's a long thread 
2.5 weeks to finish


----------



## Murfy (Jan 8, 2010)

for the whiners


----------



## Big P (Jan 8, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Somebody take the rocket launcher away from Joey, he's going to get us all killed.


 
lol  joey rules lol


lol id like to see joey and jamal have a drink together maybe they would see eye to eye on somthings


----------



## Big P (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## worm5376 (Jan 8, 2010)

Damn Big P. I think you hate our president!?

loL I'm with you on that one brotha!!


----------



## happyface (Jan 8, 2010)

hahahahahahaha +rep for obama pics


----------



## c5rftw (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 8, 2010)

i love the obama one about the constitution. the look on his face is perfect for the quote.


----------



## 2much (Jan 8, 2010)

i come here to see funny shit, obama aint funny
politics is politics, there is a section for that


----------



## c5rftw (Jan 8, 2010)

2much said:


> i come here to see funny shit, obama aint funny
> politics is politics, there is a section for that


your telling me that the previous page wasn't funny? thats wack


----------



## Logges (Jan 9, 2010)

c5rftw said:


> your telling me that the previous page wasn't funny? thats wack



2much is so right

If i wanted to talk about politics i would check out the news or start a conversation with some old redtired dude in a barber shop.

not here.

plus most posters where crap.
obama is terrible but bush was waaaaay out there.
you see? not the place for crap.


----------



## Sado68 (Jan 9, 2010)

Logges said:


> 2much is so right
> 
> If i wanted to talk about politics i would check out the news or start a conversation with some old redtired dude in a barber shop.
> 
> ...


you guys just jealous cuz big p is cooler than you


----------



## Boneman (Jan 9, 2010)

*Does ANYONE think that if Obama was white he would have gotten elected?*


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jan 9, 2010)

Big P started this thread. As such, if he feels an image is funny then it's *appropriate*.

*Respectfully* stated to those who disagree, no one is forcing you to come to *this* thread. If you disapprove, find *another* image thread or start one.

Here is my funny photo so this post will be germane to the topic.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 9, 2010)

i want to go to a party with the dude in the pic. that boneman posted


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 9, 2010)

robert 14617 said:


> i want to go to a party with the dude in the pic. that boneman posted


hell yea that dude knows how to party!!


----------



## Big P (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Leothwyn (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Big P (Jan 9, 2010)

[youtube]3GZf7Lbpq0c[/youtube]


----------



## J.cun.Shallow (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 9, 2010)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Big P started this thread. As such, if he feels an image is funny then it's *appropriate*.
> 
> *Respectfully* stated to those who disagree, no one is forcing you to come to *this* thread. If you disapprove, find *another* image thread or start one.
> 
> Here is my funny photo so this post will be germane to the topic.


Damn potheads sure a moody bunch huh?


----------



## DaGambler (Jan 9, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> Damn potheads sure a moody bunch huh?


ya, i can admit that. and i've seen people that smoke all day long get real moody.

so fuck everyone !! 
.


----------



## DaGambler (Jan 9, 2010)

*A VERY SEXY BRITNEY SPEARS:*







*MORE THAN I EVER WANTED TO SEE OF HUMPTY DUMPTY:*

*




*

*SOMEHOW THIS JUST ISN'T HOT:*

*




*

*HOLY SHIT THIS IS DISTURBING:*

*




*

*I GUESS SHE SAW ME COMING...*

*




*

*




*

*NEEDS NO INTRODUCTION:*

*




*

*




*

*OKAY, OKAY, YES - UR TATOO LOOKS LIKE A STEAMING PILE OF ...*

*




*

*THEY REALLY ARE REAL !!*

*




*

*MUST BE A PLUMBER ...*

*




*

*WHAT WILL YOU TELL THE CHILDREN ?!*

*




*

*LEMONS FROM LEMONADE...*







*I JUST THREW UP A LITTLE IN MY MOUTH...*

*




*

*I GUESS BEING ATLAS WOULDN'T BE SO BAD:*

*




*
*.*


----------



## DaGambler (Jan 9, 2010)

*WHY SO SAD ?!*







*I THINK SHE'S MAKING A FIST FOR A PRETT GOOD REASON:*

*




*

*YUP, THIS GUY HAS FLAMES COMING OUT OF HIS ASS*

*




*

*UR MOM MUST BE VERY PROUD. WAIT, I THINK THAT'S HER DRESS...*

*




*

*"TOO LONG; DIDN'T READ"*







*THINK I'LL KEEP MY MONEY, THANK YOU VERY MUCH*

*




*

*THIS MIGHT CONFUSE UR BOSS IF HE HASN'T SEEN THE MOVIE:*

*




*

*NOT THE ONLY ONE HAVING TROUBLE FINDING WORDS TO PUT ON THE BANNER:*

*




*

*IF YOU'VE GOT A TATTOO OF JESUS AS A PEZ DISPENSER YOU MIGHT BE GOING TO HELL...*







*OKAY, OKAY, WHAT ELSE YOU GOT ?!*

*




*

*GOT MILK ?*

*




*

*SOMETHING TO BE SAID FOR A MAN THAT HAS A COCK WHICH HANGS LOWER THAN HIS KNEE...*

*




*

*"MOMMY, WHAT DOES THAT MEAN ?"*

*




*

*ARE YOU -SURE- CONGRATULATIONS ARE IN ORDER ?*

*




*

*I DON'T CARE HOW CLOSE YOU ARE TO YOUR BEST FRIEND ...*

*




*

*PLEASE DO NOT BECOME A LIFEGUARD.*

*




*
*.*


----------



## DaGambler (Jan 9, 2010)

*INSERT TAB A INTO SLOT B AND THEN CUT ON THE DOTTED LINE ...*

*




*

*IT SEEMS I MAY ACTUALLY BE QUALIFIED TO BECOME A CERTIFIED TATOO ARTIST*

*




*

*ONCE YOU GET MARRIED - THE JOKES ON YOU BUDDY*

*




*

*THANK GOD THIS GIRL THOUGHT OF EVERYTHING... NO MATTER THE POSITION*

*




*

*BEEN THERE, DONE THAT.*

*




*

*AGAIN WITH THE VOMITING IN MY MOUTH*

*




*

*IF MORE WOMEN WOULD JUST APPROACH MEN THIS WAY...*

*




*

*WOW. BORG TRANNY POO FETISH. JUST WOW.*

*




*

*DOES THIS DO ANYTHING FOR -ANYONE- ?*

*




*

*UNLESS THIS GUYS NICKNAME IS 'SPUD BUCK' ... WTF ?*

*




*

*TOO SOON ? YEAH. I THINK IT MIGHT BE.*

*




*

*SO UR SURE THAT UR FINISHED ASSOCIATING WITH EVERYONE ELSE ON THE PLANET, RIGHT ?*







*I NEVER KNEW BACON COULD BE SO ... BAD.*

*




*

*GOLLUM WITH TITS ACTUALLY MAKING ME HUNGRY FOR A CORNDOG*

*




*

*HE WILL BE MISSED*

*




*

*THIS ONE IS ACTUALLY AWESOME. I LOVED THIS GUY, **MY CHILDHOOD WAS FILLED WITH 'HAPPY LITTLE BUSHES'*

*




*

*ANYONE FOR A BAMBI BURGER ?*

*




*

*HMMM... AND THE INSIDE OF UR BOOBIES LOOK LIKE ... ?*

*




*

*WELL JUMPING JESUS CHRIST ON A POGO STICK ...*
*




*

*NOT LITTLE DEBBIE !!!*

*




*

*HAVE YOU -SEEN- THE YOUTUBE VIDEO ? OF COURSE, EVERYONE HAS.*

*




*

*"GRANDMA, WHAT HAVE YOU GOT ON UR FOREHEAD ?"*

*




*

*HMMM.... PEDOBEAR APPROVED ?*

*




*
.


----------



## DaGambler (Jan 9, 2010)

*THIS CHICK SHOULD HAVE STUCK WITH THE SHARPEE*

*




*

*PLEASE GOD DON'T LET ME DO METH WITH THIS GUY*

*




*

*ANYTHING YOU'D LIKE TO ADD ?*

*




*

*SO UR SAYING THAT UR UTERUS IS A DEATH STAR ?*

*




*

*I THINK IT STOPPED BEING HOT WHEN IT GOT TO HER FACE*

*




*

*"*Look, I appreciate that this girl gone wild made an effort to get something other than a butterfly tramp stamp. But a shark eating a baby? In an ocean of blood? In her armpit? Couldnt we have met in the middle somewhere? Like a shark tramp stamp? Or a butterfly in the armpit? Anything _not_ eating a baby? Work with me here." - UGLIESTTATTOO.COM







*AH, THE GAME OF LIFE*

*




*

*YEP, STILL QUALIFIED TO BE A TATTOO ARTIST:*







*YOU MAY HAVE TO EXPLAIN THIS TO YOUR FRIENDS... *

*




*

*LOOK'IN GOOD. TILL HE TURNS 19 AND STARTS TO GROW HAIR ON HIS NIPPLES...*

*




*

*THIS GUY WON'T HAVE THAT PROBLEM:*

*




*

*DAMN. CAN WE AT LEAST TALK ABOUT IT ?*

*




*

*HEH HEH.*

*




*

*DAMN'T IF THAT BURRITO DIDN'T TASTE BETTER THE SECOND TIME*

*




*

*U THINK UR HARD ?! FORGET ABOUT 'THUG LIFE'*

*




*

*I THINK I'D ACTUALLY LIKE TO TRY THAT CODE:*

*




*

*WOULD THERE HAVE BEEN A MORE 'TASTEFULL' WAY OF MEMORIALIZING THIS VIDEO ?!*

*




*

*I THINK NOT.*
*.*


----------



## d.s.m. (Jan 9, 2010)

This is just making me sad.


----------



## DaGambler (Jan 9, 2010)

d.s.m. said:


> This is just making me sad.


Are you okay ? Even ur avatar looks sad, little buddy.
.


----------



## Keenly (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## 2much (Jan 10, 2010)

lol, looks like illegal smile grew a fro


----------



## hardroc (Jan 10, 2010)

Just try
reading this without laughing till you cry!!!


Pocket Tazer Stun Gun, a great gift for the
wife.
A guy who purchased
his lovely wife a pocket Tazer for their anniversary
submitted this:

Last weekend I saw
something at Larry's Pistol & Pawn Shop that sparked my
interest.

The occasion was
our 15th anniversary and I was looking for a little
something extra for my wife Julie. What I came
across was a
100,000-volt,
pocket/purse- sized tazer.

The effects of the tazer were supposed to be
short lived, with no
long-term
adverse affect on your assailant, allowing her adequate time
to retreat to safety....??

WAY TOO COOL! Long story short, I bought the
device and brought it home.

I loaded two AAA batteries in the darn thing and
pushed the button.
Nothing! I
was disappointed. I learned, however, that if I pushed the
button and pressed it against a metal surface at
the same time, I'd get
the blue
arc of electricity darting back and forth between the
prongs.

AWESOME!!!

Unfortunately, I have yet to explain to Julie
what that burn spot is on
the
face of her microwave.

Okay,
so I was home alone with this new toy, thinking to myself
that it
couldn't be all that bad with
only two AAA batteries, right?


There I sat in my recliner, my cat Gracie
looking on intently (trusting
little soul)while I was reading the directions
and thinking that I
really
needed to try this thing out on a flesh & blood moving
target.

I must admit I
thought about zapping Gracie (for a fraction of a
second) and then thought better of it. She is
such a sweet cat. But, if
I was
going to give this thing to my wife to protect herself
against a mugger, I did want some assurance that it would
work as advertised. Am I
wrong?

So, there I sat in a pair of shorts and a tank
top with my reading
glasses
perched delicately on the bridge of my nose, directions in
one hand, and tazer in another.

The directions said that a one-second burst
would shock and disorient
your
assailant; a two-second burst was supposed to cause muscle
spasms
and a major loss of
bodily control; and a three-second burst would
purportedly make your assailant flop on the
ground like a fish out of
water.
Any burst longer than three seconds would be wasting the
batteries.

All the while I'm looking at this little device
measuring about 5"
long, less
than 3/4 inch in circumference (loaded with two itsy, bitsy
AAA batteries); pretty cute really, and thinking
to myself, 'no possible
way!'

What happened next is almost beyond description,
but I'll do my best ...
I'm sitting there alone, Gracie looking on
with her head cocked to one

side so as to say, 'Don't do it stupid,'
reasoning that a one second
burst from such a tiny lil ole thing couldn't
hurt all that bad. I

decided
to give myself a one second burst just for heck of it. I
touched the prongs to my naked thigh, pushed the button,
and ...


HOLY MOTHER OF.. . WEAPONS OF MASS DESTRUCTION .
. WHAT THE ....!!!


I'm pretty sure Hulk Hogan ran in through the
side door, picked me up in
the
recliner, then body slammed us both on the carpet, over and
over and
over again. I vaguely recall
waking up on my side in the fetal position,
with tears in my eyes, body soaking wet, both
nipples on fire, testicles
nowhere to be found, with my left arm tucked
under my body in the oddest
position, and tingling in my
legs!

The cat was making
meowing sounds I had never heard before, clinging to
a picture frame hanging above the fireplace,
obviously in an attempt to
avoid
getting slammed by my body flopping all over the living
room.

Note: If you ever feel compelled to 'mug'
yourself with a tazer, one
note
of caution: there is NO such thing as a one second burst
when you
zap yourself! You will not
let go of that thing until it is dislodged
from your hand by a violent thrashing about on
the floor! A three second
burst
would be considered conservative!

A minute or so later (I can't be sure, as time
was a relative thing at
that
point), I collected my wits (what little I had left), sat up
and surveyed the landscape.

My bent reading glasses were on the mantel of
the fireplace. The
recliner was
upside down and about 8 feet or so from where it originally
was. My triceps, right thigh and both nipples
were still twitching. My
face
felt like it had been shot up with Novocain, and my bottom
lip weighed 88 lbs.. I had no control over the
drooling.

Apparently I had
crapped in my shorts, but was too numb to know for
sure, and my sense of smell was gone. I saw a
faint smoke cloud above my
head,
which I believe came from my hair. I'm still looking for my
testicles and I'm offering a significant reward
for their safe return!

P.s... My wife can't stop laughing about my
experience, loved the gift
and
now regularly threatens me with it!

If you think education is difficult, try being
stupid !!!


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 10, 2010)

I LOL"D SO hard.. that shit is hilarious Hardroc..


----------



## 2much (Jan 10, 2010)

sry for your discomfort but that was funniest shit ive read in a long time


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 11, 2010)

holy mother fuckkkkk! i tried sooo hard to not laugh but dam dude.. you would have to be inhuman to not laugh at that. i really almost died at the end. thank you very much. 

and to top it off im listening to this at the same time.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olnhGZUKOIo&feature=PlayList&p=2B15DD4D9F710C05&index=22&playnext=6&playnext_from=PL


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 11, 2010)

i started to laugh when he looked at the cat and still haven't stopped two tiny AAA batteries how bad could it be?


----------



## hardroc (Jan 11, 2010)

lol yeah man, my buddy sent me that and I HAD to share that with you guys, funny fucking shit, I was litaraly crying reading that.


----------



## haloman420 (Jan 11, 2010)

cop pulls a motor cycle over for d.u.i. Cop says you have any weapons or anything dangerous. Man says Yeah I got a bazooka under the seat and a dead body in the trunk and I wanna speak to your commanding officer. The Sargent pulls up and say how can I help you my officer tells me you are drunk the man interrupted the Sargent and said Yeah I bet he also told you I got a bazooka and a dead body on my bike. Your officer is a dumb ass. Hahahah. Go check out my you tube video of some funny ass redneck pics. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORhWlz1sMX4


----------



## hardroc (Jan 11, 2010)

*This is kinda gross!!!!!!!!!!*






*Due to the poor economy, Playboy has made some cut backs**:*
 



*The Financial crisis has hit the calendar girls as well.*​
 Miss January​





​*

**Miss February*​









​*
**Miss March*​




​*
**Miss April*​







*

**Miss May*​




​*
**Miss June*​







​*Miss July*​







​​


*We regret to inform you that our
photographer has committed suicide!*​*Therefore, the Playboy Calendar has been
discontinued!*​


----------



## Murfy (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## Murfy (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## Murfy (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## Murfy (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## Murfy (Jan 11, 2010)

FOR THE CAT LOVERS


----------



## Murfy (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## DaGambler (Jan 12, 2010)

Murfy said:


>


You know what don't go together ?! Those two.

seriously ... give up on sex 'cuz it's not happening.
.


----------



## Groga (Jan 12, 2010)

Murfy said:


>


hahaha... this dude is all like "oh, found my penis "


----------



## ANC (Jan 12, 2010)

No, he is more like, "if I can;t see my penis, you can't see my penis".


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2010)

Murfy said:


>


you sure!?!? it looks like the same person with a wig on to me


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 12, 2010)

damn, that belongs in the tasteful nudity thread...


----------



## ANC (Jan 12, 2010)

man that guy has a big tongue, I guess he likes purple pussy.


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 12, 2010)

that is fukkin nastyyy!


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 12, 2010)

he gets down to that pussy no one has ever touched


----------



## happyface (Jan 12, 2010)

collin farrel loves the cock






this might be a repeat but its a classic
















haha teacing is exciting




LoL mini golf




no fat chicks 




sexy






WTF


----------



## TechnoDude (Jan 12, 2010)

Groga said:


> [youtube] <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xEht8tKKwVQ&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xEht8tKKwVQ&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object> [/youtube]


Hes a good actor funny shit


----------



## Big P (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## haloman420 (Jan 12, 2010)

Go check this out my anti terrorist pics. Funny. --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZIFZg3M0S4


----------



## happyface (Jan 12, 2010)

[youtube]AZIFZg3M0S4[/youtube]

lil help


----------



## ANC (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## happyface (Jan 13, 2010)

poor plumber


----------



## Murfy (Jan 13, 2010)

big p said:


> post anything funny


clearly i needed better directions


----------



## Murfy (Jan 13, 2010)

i would like like to know the rules for this thread
after getting banned for 3 days -i didn't think the things i posted were different from the rest!
and then for "vulgarity" some political style media and others were CENSORED 
so if can help me avoid another"BAN" by letting me know what material is acceptable in advance i will give you the much regarded rep+

until then i'll try to find some pictures of some cats LOL!


----------



## Murfy (Jan 13, 2010)

hahaaaaaaaaaaahahahhahha!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Murfy (Jan 13, 2010)

sorry fucked that bit up


----------



## Keenly (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## jamaicanbubbler420 (Jan 13, 2010)

love this thread . keep it going


----------



## happyface (Jan 14, 2010)

Murfy said:


> View attachment 681060
> hahaaaaaaaaaaahahahhahha!!!!!!!!!!!!!


are you freakin serious? and you wonder why you were banned? whats funny about a fat guy grabing his tities or a fat chick puking? not even a funny caption that shit just grose.well i was wondering why u got banned untill i saw ur pics and now see.


----------



## Murfy (Jan 14, 2010)

sorry i am not EASILY amused


----------



## Murfy (Jan 14, 2010)

and on that note my friends and i have invented some "games" we like to play with cats- it's the only way they're funny 
i could post pics of that ,some would find it hilarious!
(that's right i was the kid that tortured small animals!)
AND IT WAS FUNNY


----------



## DaGambler (Jan 14, 2010)

Murfy said:


> and on that note my friends and i have invented some "games" we like to play with cats- it's the only way they're funny
> i could post pics of that ,some would find it hilarious!
> (that's right i was the kid that tortured small animals!)
> AND IT WAS FUNNY


they say people like you use small animal torture as a stepping stone to murder ... 

be nice to the widdle puppy dawgs and titty tats. and i didn't really think u were serious when u posted that bondage cat-picture in which the kiddo is yanking off the kitty with a hand-vac. hmmmm... 

not many people actually find animal torture hilarious - its kind of an under appreciated art, i guess. 
.

.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jan 14, 2010)

Murfy said:


> i would like like to know the rules for this thread
> after getting banned for 3 days -i didn't think the things i posted were different from the rest!
> and then for "vulgarity" some political style media and others were CENSORED
> so if can help me avoid another"BAN" by letting me know what material is acceptable in advance i will give you the much regarded rep+
> ...


You posted a scat pic and now you wonder why you were slapped down for three days. 

LOL!


----------



## hardroc (Jan 14, 2010)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Look at you guys, just cause the man gots a little weird sence of humor don't mean you can all jump down his throat, the thread is funny pics, to him they were funny, you shouldn't get banned for a few days for posting a pic that you think is funny. That's foolishness. Anyways I've never seen such uptight stoners, as I have on this site. Seems like everyone's waiting for someone to just step outta bounds so they can, jump down their throats. My suggestion is 
puff......puff......pass......................take 'er easy and don't get all your panties in a knot, and get back to the kick ass pics.

-hardroc


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jan 14, 2010)

hardroc said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Look at you guys, just cause the man gots a little weird sence of humor don't mean you can all jump down his throat, the thread is funny pics, to him they were funny, you shouldn't get banned for a few days for posting a pic that you think is funny. That's foolishness. Anyways I've never seen such uptight stoners, as I have on this site. Seems like everyone's waiting for someone to just step outta bounds so they can, jump down their throats. My suggestion is
> puff......puff......pass......................take 'er easy and don't get all your panties in a knot, and get back to the kick ass pics.
> 
> -hardroc


The mods took action because the photo was over over the top. He's making an issue of this, so kindly don't lecture the rest of us for pointing out the obvious.


----------



## hardroc (Jan 14, 2010)

I just think everyone should get on with it and post some more funny shit. That's all, not trying to lecture


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2010)

yawn..... back to the funny people.


----------



## hardroc (Jan 14, 2010)

lol looks like my neibour


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 14, 2010)

hardroc said:


> I just think everyone should get on with it and post some more funny shit. That's all, not trying to lecture


Too late, U already did.....


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 14, 2010)

Murfy said:


> (that's right i was the kid that tortured small animals!)
> AND IT WAS FUNNY


please come by the house and try that with my cats ,yes that would be funny


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## smppro (Jan 14, 2010)

Murfy said:


> and on that note my friends and i have invented some "games" we like to play with cats- it's the only way they're funny
> i could post pics of that ,some would find it hilarious!
> (that's right i was the kid that tortured small animals!)
> AND IT WAS FUNNY


Yea your either going to kill a handful of women or live with your mom for the rest of your life


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 14, 2010)

Murfy said:


> and on that note my friends and i have invented some "games" we like to play with cats- it's the only way they're funny
> i could post pics of that ,some would find it hilarious!
> (that's right i was the kid that tortured small animals!)
> AND IT WAS FUNNY


i AM going to ban you, but i want to hear you cry first, .......


----------



## ANC (Jan 14, 2010)

lol, I love kitties.


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 14, 2010)

don't let this cat find out...


----------



## doctorD (Jan 14, 2010)

Murfy said:


> and on that note my friends and i have invented some "games" we like to play with cats- it's the only way they're funny
> i could post pics of that ,some would find it hilarious!
> (that's right i was the kid that tortured small animals!)
> AND IT WAS FUNNY


Jeff dahmer started out like you you fucking jagoff. let me see you hurting an animal and I would put you in the hospital you piece of shit.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 14, 2010)

lulz


----------



## Unnk (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## Unnk (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## floridasucks (Jan 14, 2010)

[youtube]7O6rxb9XO1Y[/youtube]


----------



## happyface (Jan 14, 2010)

Murfy said:


> and on that note my friends and i have invented some "games" we like to play with cats- it's the only way they're funny
> i could post pics of that ,some would find it hilarious!
> (that's right i was the kid that tortured small animals!)
> AND IT WAS FUNNY


ur sick...i hope you know its proven that a person who finds hurting helpless animals will most likely grow up and be a serial killer so ya that makes you look really cool dude.


hardroc said:


> lol looks like my neibour


spellcheck dawg spellcheck upper righthand corner of comment box.


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 14, 2010)

happyface said:


> spellcheck dawg spellcheck upper righthand corner of comment box.


Ironic


----------



## happyface (Jan 14, 2010)

BaCk On ToPiC
LoL pIx

kinda afraid to post this pic.some would find it funny SOME would think of sick ways to torture it.






i like it cause its a longhorn getting kicked in te nuts hah just like te 2010 championship.






























haha natural wonders


----------



## hardroc (Jan 14, 2010)

tom__420 said:


> Ironic


ahahahahahaha that's some funny shit right there lol


----------



## happyface (Jan 14, 2010)

whats ironic? and whats funny? did i miss something?


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 14, 2010)

You told him to use spell check but spelled 4 words incorrectly in doing so
You started the sentence with "dawg".....


----------



## Murfy (Jan 14, 2010)

so what i don't like cats
and you don't like pictures of the cheerleading team taking a shit-it made me laugh
so did the posts ranting about what i said -funny-LOL i felt like i was being black balled for not posting cat pic's-i do apologize for for my occasional lack of restraint
i could have been warned and would have deleted/changed the attitude of my post
i didn't think the pics were that bad-?!
lighten up-


----------



## Murfy (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## Murfy (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## floridasucks (Jan 14, 2010)

Murfy said:


>


i deff loled and i really needed that.. thanx


----------



## smokintreez (Jan 14, 2010)

.............


----------



## smokintreez (Jan 14, 2010)

click on thumbnail pic of chris griifin in post above


----------



## happyface (Jan 14, 2010)

tom__420 said:


> You told him to use spell check but spelled 4 words incorrectly in doing so
> You started the sentence with "dawg".....


 are you serious??? wow if your calling someone dawg thats how its properly spelled.what words did i miss spell? PPSSHHH
hahha

DAWG that is ironic hahaha


----------



## happyface (Jan 14, 2010)

i checked through it and ur crazy! i missed E in likely u dont know what your talking about DAWG PPSSHHHHHH


----------



## Leothwyn (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## Murfy (Jan 14, 2010)

so seriously what are the taboos
cause i'm lookin at some funny shit but don't want anyone pissed


----------



## Murfy (Jan 14, 2010)

sorry they show on top in my view


----------



## Murfy (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## Murfy (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## bestbuds09 (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## bestbuds09 (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## Unnk (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## Unnk (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## Unnk (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## Murfy (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## cackpircings (Jan 14, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i AM going to ban you, but i want to hear you cry first, .......


 
Thanks FDD this kid is clearly an idiot!


----------



## Murfy (Jan 14, 2010)

CLEARLY

-COCKPIERCING(s)?


----------



## Big P (Jan 14, 2010)

damn murphy everyone is piling on you. and you have been trying to accomodate and refuse to quit

I commend you sir


If you are a serial killer, your gonna make a damn good one


----------



## Leothwyn (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## northeastern lights (Jan 14, 2010)

[youtube]pDxG4d_7Qzk[/youtube]


----------



## Dirtyboy (Jan 14, 2010)

Fuck i got to page 91 and now jumped ahead. I have been looking for hours.


----------



## MacGuyver4.2.0 (Jan 14, 2010)

Saw this ad the first time (I just vaped my meds about 30 minutes ago)...and thought they were trying to sell roller coasters! 

Yeah, yeah stoner moment.


----------



## Keenly (Jan 14, 2010)

im not really down with something vibrating around my junk for 30 minutes


----------



## Big P (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## Big P (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## jats (Jan 15, 2010)

.....


----------



## ANC (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 15, 2010)

Lol at the gay pic on the wall...probaly already posted and i just posted in the wrong forum cuz i just found this pic and this thread i love em both


----------



## ANC (Jan 15, 2010)

[youtube]3-0-WPoq0UM[/youtube]


----------



## Murfy (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## northeastern lights (Jan 15, 2010)

Now this one deserves some rep. Nice Big P


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 15, 2010)

heres a video thats really messed up but so funny. I thought I saw this one with subtitles before but basically its a talk show and these people have this condition they are talking about.

[youtube]_A4ENwFVjL0[/youtube]

[youtube]ebenWSEicMg[/youtube]

RELIGIOUS NUTS STEER CLEAR

[youtube]pkCuc34hvD4[/youtube]

any one wanna pm me and tell me how to post videos ima noob?


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 15, 2010)

[youtube]pj2kUcTgOIw[/youtube]


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 15, 2010)

haha theres no way those are the real translations..


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 15, 2010)

Pipe Dream said:


> heres a video thats really messed up but so funny. I thought I saw this one with subtitles before but basically its a talk show and these people have this condition they are talking about.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_A4ENwFVjL0
> 
> ...


See those random letters and numbers after "v=" in the address to those videos? You copy and paste that between the two red brackets below

[youtube][/youtube]

The result will be an embedded video


----------



## mismos00 (Jan 15, 2010)

The Whitest Kids U Know... check them out.

[youtube]i_oNShS7V0w[/youtube]


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 15, 2010)

never make eye contact LMFAO


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 15, 2010)

haha, that's a good one. like love their join the army video


----------



## mismos00 (Jan 15, 2010)

Another one of my favorites of theirs... Leg Peeing...

I find it very Python-esque, don't you?

[youtube]UWQoK506xkQ[/youtube]


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 15, 2010)

hahahahaaa, fucking class. very pythonesque


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 15, 2010)

reminds me of the brainiacs that own each other on the riu political forums.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 15, 2010)

just to keep it un picture related 

[youtube]lUcvKMLIEFo[/youtube]

a chlidish one but i just love it


----------



## Dirtyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

DaGambler said:


> NOT Funny... admittedly... but INSANE. This one makes me realize that "Logic" is pretty twisted or fallible. I want someone to explain to me how this is even possible. I thot it was crap that the Ballerina is spinning in both directions... but the trick is in watching her feet / shadow ... focus on doing so and you can make her start spinning the OTHER way at a whim !!!
> 
> Its so hard to get it to switch directions some times. At first i thot it was crap... i guess it has something to do with interpreting it as a 3-Dimensional image.
> 
> ...


 This one was cool enough to bump!


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 15, 2010)

^ i cant see it even with your method


----------



## jfgordon1 (Jan 15, 2010)

Dirtyboy said:


> This one was cool enough to bump!


Holy shit... that's nuts. 

i couldn't see it at first, but then i scrolled down so i could only see the legs, then scrolled up so i could only see the waist up. (my method) lol


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 15, 2010)

More Kids In The Hall. Short and funny....like a midget clown.

[youtube]d-EgbhdcSKc[/youtube]


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 15, 2010)

kids in the hall were pretty good skit way too short

what about this classic gem?





Thats gangsta


----------



## Murfy (Jan 15, 2010)

sorry i'm all fucked up]


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 15, 2010)

[youtube]jvTJxMPzJlo[/youtube]


----------



## Boneman (Jan 16, 2010)

*I always enjoy those bloopers *


----------



## Keenly (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## Boneman (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## hardroc (Jan 16, 2010)

ahahahahahahahahahahaa is buddy EVER OWNED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL
nuts on his face ahahahahahahahaha


----------



## hightyde27 (Jan 16, 2010)

Anyone seen the remote?


----------



## hardroc (Jan 16, 2010)

ahahahahahaha, you're finding some good shit there Murfy


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 16, 2010)

bad enough ya shot him.ya have to stand on his dick too?


----------



## Murfy (Jan 16, 2010)

thanks roc


----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## Murfy (Jan 16, 2010)

what i posted wasn't even CLOSE to the jew poster!+rep


----------



## Murfy (Jan 16, 2010)

how you doin?


----------



## hardroc (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey mex.........those 2 pix are f'ing hilarious, baawahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaah oh shit son
+rep


----------



## Murfy (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## Murfy (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Jan 16, 2010)

damn this thread has gotten huge p. a ton of its all double posts an shit but funny all the same.


----------



## Boneman (Jan 17, 2010)

*I dont know what the hell this is but I dont know what SNWS means either *


----------



## Boneman (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Boneman said:


> *I dont know what the hell this is but I dont know what SNWS means either *


Looks like a moth to me, but maybe not...

SNWS = Some Not Work Safe

That before and after beer is hilarious!!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 17, 2010)

i read it as seriously not work safe in my mind


----------



## happyface (Jan 17, 2010)

Boneman said:


> *I dont know what the hell this is but I dont know what SNWS means either *


 hahaa i dont kno what SNWS is either


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jan 17, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> i read it as seriously not work safe in my mind


That's how I understood it, too.


----------



## Sittin On A Cloud (Jan 17, 2010)

happyface said:


> hahaa i dont kno what SNWS is either


 Smoke now while sitting


----------



## happyface (Jan 17, 2010)

awe tight +rep 2 you bruh


----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## Secret Jardin (Jan 17, 2010)

MexicanWarlord420 said:


>


 lol +rep


----------



## JustAnotherFriedDay (Jan 17, 2010)

Johnnyorganic said:


> That's how I understood it, too.


This does not make me LOL. It's actually quite frightening!


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## jats (Jan 18, 2010)

....


----------



## Murfy (Jan 18, 2010)

KINDNESS IS NOT WEAKNESS


----------



## Murfy (Jan 18, 2010)

THOUGHT THIS WAS PRETTY FUNNY


----------



## hardroc (Jan 18, 2010)

wow murf, you're going off with the lol picks, keep 'em comming


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 18, 2010)

i'm with you HC good stuff murfy....rob


----------



## Murfy (Jan 18, 2010)

thanks guy's
can't grow right now-waiting for taxes to get my card-i live in a HOT spot
sooooooooooo i've gotta be involved in something

glad someone appreciates my "tastes" FDD originally got pretty offended by my pics
if i can find em i'll post em


----------



## Murfy (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## Murfy (Jan 18, 2010)

just for the record though

I DID READ THIS ENTIRE THREAD BEFORE I POSTED


----------



## hardroc (Jan 18, 2010)

yea man, I don't know why ppl get so bent outta shape on here, lol it's funny to me, but also annoying. Ppl have diff kinds of humor, I think FDD just got a soft spot for kitties, that's all.
Sorry to hear about the no grow thingy, that really sucks though. Have you had a grow yet?


----------



## hardroc (Jan 18, 2010)

Murfy said:


>


ahahahahaha what a dick head lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2010)

here we go again...


----------



## hardroc (Jan 18, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> here we go again...


now what's your problem? What's wrong now?


----------



## Big P (Jan 18, 2010)

Murfy said:


> thanks guy's
> can't grow right now-waiting for taxes to get my card-i live in a HOT spot
> sooooooooooo i've gotta be involved in something
> 
> ...


 
its was just mainly for the super gross stuff like the gurls shitting, if anyone complains about your post and it has nudity or somthing very offensive in it and somone complains the mods must ban you. its like the forum rules of the guy that owns the website.

usually no one will care or complain but somethings you can just expect will be complained about by somone and get you will get thrown in the ban house over it.


----------



## CheechD (Jan 18, 2010)

shits too funny


----------



## Murfy (Jan 18, 2010)

and by the way rob BTK might be a little severe 
sometimes sick shit makes me laugh- i really wasn't trying to OFFEND
thanks though glad i could find some neutrally funny stuff- i like having fun with you guys

yes even you faded


----------



## CheechD (Jan 18, 2010)

Let me start this off by saying that Im not looking for my soul mate or the one, because that shit doesnt exist. The whole pure truth and blinding realization crap is a myth. It does not exist. Many people search for it and die trying. You will have a better chance at proving Oprah actually stays on a diet plan. 

A little about myself. Im 30, good looking, in shape, and fun as hell to be around. But, I have a problem. I attract the most psychotic women on the planet. After many trial and error runs I have decided to stick with what I know.. Why stray away from what I have already proven? Though, I have been put through the ringer, stepped on, chewed up, spit out, set on fire, and pissed on my ashes, thus damaging my soul and ability to care for someone eternally beyond repair. I have not totally given up hope. 

Dont get me wrong. I am a good person, but bad things happen to good people and I am ok with that. So, I decided that I will do someone a favor and give that lucky down and out gutter slut with bad credit an opportunity to trade up.. I believe that I was put on this planet to give someone a second chance at having a good guy in their life. I know that I will never be happy so I will suck it up and settle for someone going through a midlife crisis and has no direction in life. 

Lets just say Ive had a few rough go arounds with the female species, and maybe just maybe the psychotic spells were partially onset by my actions. So I feel that Karma has placed me on the shit end of its to-do list. 
The person I am looking for must be a true basket case. A real nut job. You must be a few fries short of a happy meal and your carpet cannot run wall to wall, or this will obviously not work out. To get the chance at having a real stud in your life you must meet and are not limited to the following criteria. 
You must be able to: Complain a lot, Scare off my friends, harass me at work, brick my car or bleach my clothes because u think I cheat on you, have violent outbursts and have no thought of the consequences, threaten my ex girlfriends, fart in public and blame it on someone else, beat yourself up and tell others that I did it, leave 15 voicemails in 15 minutes on my phone, cause a scene because you are unhappy with how your steak is cooked on the third try, put nair in conditioner bottle, pull a gun on someone, be unpredictable-not like a damn nuns menstrual cycle, lack rational thought, use the words the fuck in almost every sentence. Example- Where the fuck are you- or - get the fuck off me, you know what the fuck I mean? 

First, I want to make this clear. Psychotic tendencies must be out in the open up front. I DO NOT want any surprises three months down the road while we are shopping at the market and you punch me in the face for making a sex comment about a stuffed turkey. Face punching must be taken advantage of from the get go. If you choose to face punch. You also must have a job of some sort. Even if you scrape dollar bills off the floor after the boots with the fur song or are lead shopping cart technician at wal-mart. I dont care as long as you have something. Im no sugar daddy. 

Next, If you have fucked up kids that get horrible grades and refuse to take their a.d.d. meds thats cool. Im no one to judge. I would make a terrible parent, so you just keep on keeping on with the destruction of you kids life. Lets have the sex talk. You are going to be in control of when and where it goes down. Im all for being spontaneous and naughty in public, or even getting it on at your grandmothers house in the closet during thanksgiving dinner. As far as kinky stuff goes, youre the crazy one, so I will leave that up to you, but If we are getting it on and Im banging you an inch from your life and you want me to give you a choker, NOOOO WAY.. I do not need an accident to happen and catch a case having a dead hooker on my hands. They are hard to get rid of. 

Lastly. Since Im willingly giving up any chance of happiness and satisfaction in life you must be hot. A pleasant face and a nice body will suffice. You must also carry emotional baggage with your superficial beauty. In that, I mean you must need constant reassuring compliments about your hair/make up/ass/titts/face/shoes and clothes. Also, you must compare yourself to every little hussy that walks by and catches a glimpse by me. You know all the hot ones are crazy anyway. 

Please submit a PICTURE with your reply along with your name, hair, eye, skin color, bust, waist, hip size, net worth, and what car you drive (if you have one.) 
funniest post i have ever seen


----------



## Murfy (Jan 18, 2010)

roc,

oh yeah i've had BIG outdoor grows as a gorilla [before MMJ]
and since then have built a perpetual cabinet that looks like an armoir -but then moved into a house [rent] that in the past gained national recognition-i.e. big grow- well i didn't know until i moved in and am now just biding my time, when taxes come we are going to take advantage of the REPO real estate market and buy a home
so about another month or 2 
be assured that when we get going there will be journals[i have a VERY well known local strain that is rare and can't wait to show it off]- you won't be disappointed 
i have had journals on this site under a different name but some guys know who i am and i don't wish to be connected to my current locale


----------



## Murfy (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## Murfy (Jan 18, 2010)

AND then there are all the obvious jokes/pics that go with M.L.K. day or "whatever" you call it
i won't post 'em but i know someone else will?


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 18, 2010)

post #8 by big p worth bringing back out in honer of MLK day


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 18, 2010)

Johnnyorganic said:


>



TheY have dreams they could spell...


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 18, 2010)

jammin screw said:


> TheY have dreams they could spell...


This Ebonics is getting out of hand


----------



## Murfy (Jan 18, 2010)

for some reason this one made me laugh really hard


----------



## hardroc (Jan 18, 2010)

murfy said:


>


hey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How'd you get a pic of my wife???????


----------



## Big P (Jan 18, 2010)

*this one is not funny:*


----------



## Murfy (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## Murfy (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## Murfy (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## Murfy (Jan 18, 2010)

sorry for the POL but this one had to go up


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 18, 2010)

lol funny but wrong







too funny


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 18, 2010)

damn michelle looks like johnny depp from pirates of the caribbean haha.


----------



## hardroc (Jan 18, 2010)

Murfy said:


>


been there, too drunk to walk so I drove lol


----------



## Murfy (Jan 18, 2010)

god damn my old lady is a whiny cunt
and that my friends ain't funny-good thing she's hot


----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## Murfy (Jan 18, 2010)

wanna go fishin


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 18, 2010)

hahahahaha, yo've given me a life ambition. that looks so fun. iceee


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## Murfy (Jan 18, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> hahahahaha, yo've given me a life ambition. that looks so fun. iceee


we do that shit ALL the time here 
guns fishing smoking drinking 
lol just old fashioned hillbilly shit


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 18, 2010)

haha, sounds god man, real good  closest thing we have in the UK is kids getting rescued from sandbars by the coatguard or floating down a river in an inflatable chair  i love that they're topless as well, in a total non-homo-erotic way, more in the FUCK YAAAAARRRRR way


----------



## Murfy (Jan 18, 2010)

what the hell is THIS?


----------



## Murfy (Jan 18, 2010)

what happens [in the land like the mitten]
is in the spring it gets warm [60-70 F] and we fish, ski, snowboard, snow mobile-whatever in shorts, bikinis, and the like 
it's a big too do here-we also go when it's freezin cold out on the ice drill holes sit in a little tent and get fucked up all day -fun as hell


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 18, 2010)

i gotta come visit you guys some day  i'm thinking about a sabatical to america with a work visa, maybe i'll make my holiday a "how many RIUppers can i get mashed with in 6 months" 

and that is a prehistoric looking creature!








and i thought he was a funny lookin culinary fellow!


----------



## Big P (Jan 18, 2010)

Murfy said:


> god damn my old lady is a whiny cunt
> and that my friends ain't funny-good thing she's hot


 
damn, nice betty murf 


she a stripper?


----------



## Murfy (Jan 18, 2010)

by the way that really is a pic of the old lady


----------



## Big P (Jan 18, 2010)

Murfy said:


> by the way that really is a pic of the old lady


 
you seem like a guy who likes to share



im greedy with my womens 



got anymore pics?


----------



## Murfy (Jan 18, 2010)

nope a "good" old fashioned girl 
she's a nurse
she's pretty good most days but when she gets wound up RUN!
that's where the good looks come in it' the only way i can stand the bullshit
every woman comes with some-that's why i say go pretty and smart,so it evens it out some LOL


----------



## Murfy (Jan 18, 2010)

not while she's in the room bro
we'll see what we can do


----------



## Murfy (Jan 18, 2010)

she was cool with that one cause you can't really see her face


----------



## Big P (Jan 18, 2010)

Murfy said:


> not while she's in the room bro
> we'll see what we can do


 

lol naw dont worry about it shes gonna slap you silly if she finds out


----------



## Big P (Jan 18, 2010)

heres mine











i always play her,


thats right im a real player


----------



## Murfy (Jan 18, 2010)

but hey tip top if you do come this way you're more than welcome ,lots of fun stuff to do all year round!!!
and the women folk'll get in on it too most times


----------



## Murfy (Jan 18, 2010)

sorry P i can't rep you any more but i'm laughin my ass off +++rep


----------



## Big P (Jan 18, 2010)

what parts you from murf anyways?


----------



## Murfy (Jan 18, 2010)

so IS non-freakish-porn nudity cool or what?MOD?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 18, 2010)

Murfy said:


> but hey tip top if you do come this way you're more than welcome ,lots of fun stuff to do all year round!!!
> and the women folk'll get in on it too most times


i have a rather "posh" english accent, if films are to believed, well ding ding!


----------



## Murfy (Jan 18, 2010)

right under the base of the first finger, big P, if that helps


----------



## Murfy (Jan 18, 2010)

tip top i'm sure that would go over well
i've seen it in action!


----------



## Big P (Jan 18, 2010)

Murfy said:


>


 

i dont know if I need a glass of milk or a stiff drink


or maybe i just need a glass of milk since i already have a stiff one


----------



## Murfy (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## Murfy (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## Murfy (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## Murfy (Jan 18, 2010)

GOD BLESS ......EH.........KENYA?WTF


----------



## Michiganman247 (Jan 18, 2010)

Murfy said:


> what happens [in the land like the mitten]
> is in the spring it gets warm [60-70 F] and we fish, ski, snowboard, snow mobile-whatever in shorts, bikinis, and the like
> it's a big too do here-we also go when it's freezin cold out on the ice drill holes sit in a little tent and get fucked up all day -fun as hell


HAHHA in the land like the mitten....I like that!!!

Funny shit...and banging wife man!


----------



## Murfy (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks 24/7


----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## northeastern lights (Jan 18, 2010)

Keeping the theme going


----------



## northeastern lights (Jan 18, 2010)

i know this has been posted but it's my favorite.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 18, 2010)

hahaha. that's funny


----------



## happyface (Jan 18, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> i know this has been posted but it's my favorite.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA awesome


----------



## ...... (Jan 18, 2010)

hahaha^^^^^^ that shit was hilarious


----------



## northeastern lights (Jan 18, 2010)

The Jesus cat.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 18, 2010)

lol had to share this perfect thread 


sean connery naked...


----------



## Leothwyn (Jan 18, 2010)

Maybe not something to LOL about, but sort of cool:


----------



## Leothwyn (Jan 18, 2010)

A few more:


----------



## Secret Jardin (Jan 18, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


> Maybe not something to LOL about, but sort of cool:


----------



## Secret Jardin (Jan 18, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


> A few more:


----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jan 18, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


> A few more:


----------



## Leothwyn (Jan 18, 2010)

They show up fine for me - must be from my cache at this point though. I guess they don't allow linking, where they came from.

They're not that exciting, but here are a few of them:


----------



## doctorD (Jan 19, 2010)

Murfy said:


>


To soon my friend. Rule #3 in comedy. Time + tragedy= comedy. Ie: "Other than that Mrs. Lincoln did you enjoy the play" lol


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 19, 2010)

Very funny memo from a chop-shop, here is the text if you can&#8217;t read all the writing:
_ As of December 1st 2009 I don&#8217;t want to see anymore fucking Dodge Caravans in here, especially the newer ones 2007/7008/2009 they are worthless and I won&#8217;t pay even a penny for them. Don&#8217;t even bother stealing them because two of my boys have been snagged since Summer because these stupid minivans broken down while they were driving them over here. _
This whole memo is just too freaking funny!! I wonder if it is true, love the benefits package of &#8216;bail money&#8217;!!!


----------



## Murfy (Jan 19, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


>


hahahahhhhaaaaaaaaaahahaha that's my house!LOL


----------



## northeastern lights (Jan 19, 2010)

My kids usually stick to the walls, lol.


----------



## Murfy (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## Big P (Jan 19, 2010)

wtf are they putting in these peoples water!!!?


----------



## Big P (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## Big P (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## Leothwyn (Jan 19, 2010)

Another set of pics that may not be so funny, but really cool...
Street art (imagine driving down this road):


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 19, 2010)

love that style of street art. it's just wow


----------



## ANC (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## northeastern lights (Jan 19, 2010)

I wonder if she has 2 vaginas.


----------



## Gotfiv5onit (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## Secret Jardin (Jan 19, 2010)

Gotfiv5onit said:


> http://img237.imageshack.us/img237/7601/iambetterthanyourkids.gif[/IMG]


You had me in tears with this! LOL +REP


----------



## jats (Jan 19, 2010)

............


----------



## ANC (Jan 19, 2010)

I can see Bryce's painting in a gallery


----------



## n00bIEwaN007 (Jan 19, 2010)

Big P said:


>


That's called the culling of the herd...one more dumbass your kid won't have to compete with...hopefully.


----------



## n00bIEwaN007 (Jan 19, 2010)

Checking this chick out with the Camel fetish and didn't see the sandals comment until I scrolled down (and yes, it took a minute)...laughed so hard the wife came to see what was up and damn if she didn't as well....when it's dry around here, these are going to keep the laughs coming...wow


----------



## Leothwyn (Jan 20, 2010)

OK, so it's not a pic, but a few other people have posted jokes... I thought this was sort of funny:

Computer: Monitor, display this document, ok?

Monitor: No prob, boss.

Computer: OK, now it looks like Mouse is moving around so, Monitor, will you move the pointer icon accordingly?

Monitor: Anything you ask, boss.

Computer: Great, great. OK, Mouse, where are you going now?

Mouse: Over to the icon panel, sir.

Computer: Hmm, Let me know if he clicks anything, OK?

Mouse: Of course.

Keyboard: Sir, he's pressed control and P simultaneously.

Monitor: Oh God, here we go.

Computer: *sighs* Printer, are you there?

Printer: No.

Computer: Please, Printer. I know you're there.

Printer: NO! I'm not here! Leave me alone!

Computer: Jesus. OK look, you really ne...

Mouse: Sir, he's clicked on the printer icon.

Computer: Printer, now you have to print it twice.

Printer: NO! NO! NO! I don't want to! I hate you! I hate printing! I'm turning off!

Computer: Printer, you know you can't turn yourself off. Just print the document twice and we'll leave you alone.

Printer: NO! That's what you always say! I hate you! I'm out of ink!

Computer: You're not out of in...

Printer: I'M OUT OF INK!

Computer: *Sighs* Monitor, please show a low ink level alert.

Monitor: But sir, he has plen...

Computer: Just do it, damn it!

Monitor: Yes sir.

Keyboard: AHHH! He's hitting me!

Computer: Stay calm, he'll stop soon. Stay calm, old friend.

Keyboard: He's pressing everything. Oh god, I don't know, he's just pressing everything!

Computer: PRINTER! Are you happy now?! Do you see what you've done?!

Printer: HA! that's what you get for trying to get me to do work. Next time he...hey...HEY! He's trying to open me! HELP! HELP! Oh my god! He's torn out my cartridge! HELP! Please! ERROR!

Monitor: Sir, maybe we should help him?

Computer: No. He did this to himself.


----------



## ANC (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Jan 20, 2010)

Should Have Waited On The Bridge


----------



## Murfy (Jan 20, 2010)

ANC said:


>


where can i get a set of these -twice as much fun eh?


----------



## Murfy (Jan 20, 2010)

as always *P *with the heavy hitters!


----------



## Murfy (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 20, 2010)

Murfy said:


>


Dude i swear I have been to that club,Thailand right.Beer was only 28c a piece.


----------



## Murfy (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Murfy (Jan 20, 2010)

10-4
murf--------------------


----------



## Murfy (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## northeastern lights (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Big P (Jan 20, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


>


 
thats a classic


----------



## jamaicanbubbler420 (Jan 20, 2010)

here are pics from darwins head stash ... the free sample that arrieved and my bong


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 20, 2010)

jamaicanbubbler420 said:


> here are pics from darwins head stash ... the free sample that arrieved and my bong


i know where you live.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 20, 2010)

jamaicanbubbler420 said:


> here are pics from darwins head stash ... the free sample that arrieved and my bong


What is that? Looks like some old shake


----------



## d.s.m. (Jan 20, 2010)

jamaicanbubbler420 said:


> here are pics from darwins head stash ... the free sample that arrieved and my bong


I'm not seeing the funny in those. Is it an inside joke? I mean, I think it's funny (in a sad way) that some people will actually smoke that shit, but pictures of the "incense" itself are just going right over my head.


----------



## d.s.m. (Jan 20, 2010)

jamaicanbubbler420 said:


> here are pics from darwins head stash ... the free sample that arrieved and my bong


The first picture is pretty damn funny, actually. The letter asking his customers to spam forums far and wide in praise of his product.

I get it now!


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jan 20, 2010)

d.s.m. said:


> I'm not seeing the funny in those. Is it an inside joke? I mean, I think it's funny (in a sad way) that some people will actually smoke that shit, but pictures of the "incense" itself are just going right over my head.


What's *funny* is that people here are actually *smoking* that shite instead of *growing* their own quality smoke.

To get the thread back on topic:


----------



## jamaicanbubbler420 (Jan 20, 2010)

haha ya . i smoked it wasnt to bad . got me high


----------



## ANC (Jan 20, 2010)

hey its actualy funny... how to sell mullein that goes for $1 and ounce for 400.


----------



## Boneman (Jan 21, 2010)

*I'm with Johnny O...Back to the thread title *


----------



## Murfy (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## Murfy (Jan 21, 2010)

the only reason that's funny is my old lady says 6 times a day!


----------



## tuffles (Jan 21, 2010)

Boneman said:


> *I dont know what the hell this is but I dont know what SNWS means either *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## Murfy (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## Big P (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## Leothwyn (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 21, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


>


lmao boobies scooby'd do!


----------



## Leothwyn (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 22, 2010)

back flip ,your doing it wrong


----------



## drudadamaja (Jan 22, 2010)

thats hilarious that you even bothered to put SNWS, are marijuana forums ever work safe?


----------



## Big P (Jan 22, 2010)

lol i know, i basically copied the thread title from a differnet forum, but I think the fact that it says "warning" makes way more people click on it


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 22, 2010)

haha, i never thought about that whole contradiction  i've only been caught once by the boss, but i was looking at bongs, either way it was bad for me


----------



## mismos00 (Jan 22, 2010)

drudadamaja said:


> thats hilarious that you even bothered to put SNWS, are marijuana forums ever work safe?


Exactly... whenever I'm on this site at work, everything says 'Marijuana Growing'... the tabs, the browsers heading, and even the tab in the task bar.

When people come to my desk, it is really difficult to hide. I've been meaning to bring this to someones attention.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 22, 2010)

i always have an email tab open while broswing at work, and a second browser window open with my legit stuff up, so i just hit the email tab and minimize it and pull up the random anandtech window or whatnot


----------



## Gblink3 (Jan 22, 2010)

mismos00 said:


> Exactly... whenever I'm on this site at work, everything says 'Marijuana Growing'... the tabs, the browsers heading, and even the tab in the task bar.
> 
> When people come to my desk, it is really difficult to hide. I've been meaning to bring this to someones attention.


I'm just saying I hope you're kidding, cause like if I worked a job where i could be in front of a computer all day I still wouldn't visit RIU while on* their* platforms/network.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 22, 2010)

Gblink3 said:


> I'm just saying I hope you're kidding, cause like if I worked a job where i could be in front of a computer all day I still wouldn't visit RIU while on* their* platforms/network.


let's just say i am their platform and network  noone but me knows where i go


----------



## Gblink3 (Jan 22, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> let's just say i am their platform and network  noone but me knows where i go


That's awesome you sneaky fuck!


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 22, 2010)

haha, not as good as it sounds. just means that everyone else i work with, and under, are just fecking idiots, i'm nowt more than a supervisor really, just i know too much for my own good so i get abused and uesd


----------



## Big P (Jan 22, 2010)

Archaebacteria in hot springs. It's at a national park in Nevada, if I remember correctly.




















































































*White House Refrigerator*
















































_




_



_




_




_




_


_




_


_




_



_




_



_




_



_




_



_




_



_




_



_




_


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 22, 2010)

those are all brilliant man. the tennis court ontop of the dubai hotel is simply boggling. could you imagine focussing on your gae while up there? i'd just wander off for a smoke and a drink and a gaze, it's brethtaking (although i'd have thought build the worlds tallest building somwhere where there's an acutual view and not sand )


----------



## xpnsivwino (Jan 22, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


>


That's nothing, you should have seen the face on the guy that was told he won a Hummer!!!!


----------



## smokinmayne (Jan 22, 2010)

haters gona hate


----------



## Boneman (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## jats (Jan 22, 2010)

................


----------



## jats (Jan 22, 2010)

...........


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jan 22, 2010)

Haters wanna hate
Lovers wanna love
I don't even want
None of the above
I want to piss on you!

[youtube]llR4JBw29Lc[/youtube]


----------



## cph (Jan 22, 2010)

That's some funny shit diggity!!!


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jan 22, 2010)

"NO HERBIVORES" fucking LOL

I shall henceforth call all known vegetarians, herbivores.


----------



## cph (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## cph (Jan 22, 2010)

diggitydank420 said:


> "NO HERBIVORES" fucking LOL
> 
> I shall henceforth call all known vegetarians, herbivores.


made me lol too


----------



## ANC (Jan 23, 2010)

Big P the photo of civilians getting blasted by white phosfor isn;t funny at all, it is a violation of thegeneva convention... but ya keep lauging.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 23, 2010)

[youtube]tb8BX2IXC2Q[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 23, 2010)

WARNING : ONLY Read This WHEN You Are Able To 



LAUGH OUT LOUD. 

 I went to Home Depot recently while not being altogether sure that course of action was a wise one. You see, the previous evening I had prepared and consumed a massive quantity of my patented 'you're definitely going to shit yourself' road-kill chili. Tasty stuff, although hot to the point of being painful, which comes with a written guarantee from me that if you eat it, the next day both of your butt cheeks WILL fall off. 

Here's the thing. I had awakened that morning, and even after two cups of coffee (and all of you know what I mean) nothing happened. No 'Watson's Movement. Despite the chilies swimming their way through my intestinal tract, I was unable to create the usual morning symphony referred to by my dear wife as 'thunder and lightning'. 

Knowing that a time of reckoning HAD to come, yet not sure of just when, I bravely set off for Home Depot, my quest being paint and supplies to refinish the deck. Upon entering the store at first all seemed normal. I selected a cart and began pushing it about dropping items in for purchase. It wasn't until I was at the opposite end of the store from the toilets that the pain hit me. 

Oh, don't look at me like you don't know what I'm talking about. I'm referring to that 'Uh Oh, Shit, gotta go' pain that always seems to hit us at the wrong time. The thing is, this pain was different. The chilies from the night before were staging a revolt. In a mad rush for freedom they bullied their way through the small intestines, forcing their way into the large intestines, and before I could take one step in the direction of the toilets which would bring sweet relief, it happened. The chilies fired a warning shot. 

There I stood, alone in the paint and stain section, suddenly enveloped in a toxic cloud the likes of which has never before been recorded. I was afraid to move for fear that more of this vile odor might escape me. Slowly, oh so slowly, the pressure seemed to leave the lower part of my body, and I began to move up the aisle and out of it, just as an orange aproned clerk turned the corner and asked if I needed any help. 

I don't know what made me do it, but I stopped to see what his reaction would be to the toxic non-visible fog that refused to dissipate.. Have you ever been torn in two different directions emotionally? Here's what I mean, and I'm sure some of you at least will be able to relate. I could've warned that poor clerk, but didn't. I simply watched as he walked into an invisible, and apparently indestructible, wall of odor so terrible that all he could do before gathering his senses and running, was to stand there blinking and waving his arms about his head as though trying to ward off angry bees. This, of course, made me feel terrible, but then made me laugh.. .......BIG mistake!!!!! 

Here's the thing. When you laugh, it's hard to keep things 'clamped down', if you know what I mean. With each new guffaw an explosive issue burst forth from my nether region. Some were so loud and echoing that I was later told a few folks in other aisles had ducked, fearing that someone was robbing the store and firing off a shotgun. Suddenly things were no longer funny. 'It' was coming, and I raced off through the store towards the toilet, laying down a cloud the whole way, praying that I'd make it before the grand explosion took place. 
Luck was on my side. Just in the nick of time I got to the john, began the inevitable 'Oh my God', floating above the toilet seat because my ass is burning SO BAD, purging. One poor fellow walked in while I was in the middle of what is the true meaning of 'Shock and Awe'.. He made a gagging sound, and disgustedly said, 'Son-of-a-bitch!, did it smell that bad when you ate it?', then quickly left. 

Once finished and I left the restroom, reacquired my partially filled cart intending to carry on with my shopping when a store employee approached me and said, 'Sir, you might want to step outside for a few minutes. It appears some prankster set off a stink bomb in the store. The manager is going to run the vent fans on high for a minute or two which ought to take care of the problem.' 

My smirking of course set me off again, causing residual gases to escape me. The employee took one sniff, jumped back pulling his aprom up to cover his nose and, pointing at me in an accusing manner shouted, 'IT'S YOU!', then ran off returning moments later with the manager. I was unceremoniously escorted from the premises and asked none too kindly not to return. 

Home again without my supplies, I realized that there was nothing to eat but leftover chili, so I consumed two more bowls. The next day I went to shop at Lowe's. I can't say anymore about that because we are in court over the whole matter. Bastards claim they're going to have to repaint the store.


----------



## hardroc (Jan 23, 2010)

Oh man, LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The g/f and I are just laughing our asses off, that is some truely epic funny shit, reps for sure bro


----------



## ANC (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## bestbuds09 (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## DaGambler (Jan 24, 2010)

you&#8217;ll never not see art as incredible as this 

5 artists who have somehow produced the smallest art you&#8217;ll struggle to see&#8230;

*1. willard wigan (website)*




using a hair plucked from a dead fly as a brush, birmingham willard wigan paints miniscule sculptures he has carved from grains of rice and sugar. each &#8216;brushstroke&#8217; is applied between heartbeats and he has said that the pulse in one of his fingers can ruin his work.
below is the titanic on a pin.



earlier this year a 70-piece collection he sold was insured by the new owner for £11.2million.

*2. jin yin hua (website)*




the slim photo above is of a 1/2 inch strand of black human hair. on it has been painted the portraits of 42 u.s. presidents. the top portrait can be seen below - click on it for a larger version which is magnified x 1&#8242;000&#8242;000.



the artist, jin yin hua from china, has painstakingly created over 100 micro-paintings and carvings during the past 10 years.

*3. ee jin teo*



to ee jin teo, a piece of micro-art on a grain of rice must seem cumbersome. he decided to go a few steps further and created what he calls &#8216;quantum art&#8217; by reproducing william blake&#8217;s &#8216;ancient of days&#8217; out of nanocrystals (really really small stuff). &#8216;this photoluminescent version of Blake&#8217;s painting was created in porous silicon by focused helium beam writing and subsequent electrochemical etching in hydrofluoric acid&#8217;. by the way, 1µm is 1&#8242;000th of a millimetre.

*4. mykola syadristy (website)*



unbelievably, the tube in which the rose above is contained is actually a hollowed out human hair, also polished inside and out. the diameter of the rose itself is a hefty 0.05mm. below is another piece by the ukrainian. the gold mosquito sculpture is life-size.



*5. eduard ghazaryan *






85 year old ghazaryan is a micro-sculptor with over 600 pieces to his name, one being the world&#8217;s smallest working violin (above). the body of the 7mm violin is sculpted from gold, the fiddle from a hair, and it actually works. when challenged by conductor ohan duryan, eduard responded by playing aram khachaturyan&#8217;s &#8216;dance&#8217; with duryan&#8217;s orchestra. the violin in the piece below, seen in a needle&#8217;s eye, is even smaller and carved from a golden powder granule.










*CHESMEN*

The fines chess set the world over. The chessboard and chessmen are placed on a pinhead. Thez show an arrangement of chessmen from one of the games played between Alexander Aliokhin (black pieces) and Raul Capablanka. The chessmen are made of gold. 
The size is enlarged.






*CAMELCADE*

The author made the whole composition of gold and placed it in the needle eye .

The size is enlarged.


----------



## Leothwyn (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## DaGambler (Jan 24, 2010)

[youtube]idZOVqdcqno[/youtube]
.


----------



## northeastern lights (Jan 24, 2010)

This one had me in stiches, could be the hash.


----------



## northeastern lights (Jan 24, 2010)

This one is wierd


----------



## northeastern lights (Jan 24, 2010)

For the cat people


----------



## Leothwyn (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## northeastern lights (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah, I thought that one was real good too.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 24, 2010)

robert 14617 said:


> WARNING : ONLY Read This WHEN You Are Able To
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that was the funniest thing i have read in long time


----------



## ANC (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## northeastern lights (Jan 25, 2010)

This just might be the fucking funniest thing I've ever seen




[youtube]nMMxIAn_76g[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## Murfy (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## Murfy (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## Murfy (Jan 26, 2010)

sorry i love bacon


----------



## Murfy (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## Boneman (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## bestbuds09 (Jan 26, 2010)

Boneman said:


>




Hahahahahaha i can just imagine the person who wrote this......... really funny shit


----------



## Boneman (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## northeastern lights (Jan 26, 2010)

[youtube]27EX0h5-HCk[/youtube]


----------



## northeastern lights (Jan 26, 2010)

[youtube]FFK_XuVqsCQ[/youtube]


----------



## northeastern lights (Jan 26, 2010)

[youtube]gX0x1tQObmI&feature=PlayList&p=1A49F766F8236979&index=18[/youtube]


----------



## northeastern lights (Jan 26, 2010)

[youtube]01vojXK_mnA[/youtube]


----------



## Murfy (Jan 27, 2010)

IS THIS A REPEAT?
this guy kills me


----------



## Murfy (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Murfy (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## tip top toker (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Leothwyn (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Big P (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Murfy (Jan 27, 2010)

kiss-asskiss-assP and LEO you guys are out are out of my league


----------



## Murfy (Jan 27, 2010)

that's pretty funny!


----------



## Murfy (Jan 27, 2010)

if that one of the the count don't make ya laugh you need stronger weed


----------



## jats (Jan 27, 2010)

........


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## tip top toker (Jan 28, 2010)

and the classic magic roundabout


----------



## Murfy (Jan 28, 2010)

in europe people just fuckin zoom around every where !
what's the point of drawing it on the road?LOL


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 28, 2010)

way to generalise  in england the roads are regualted and tedious and boring as fuck. i myself am one of those guys who races to the next junction, i love the rush, i like sliding around corners, you name it, i'd be a racing driver in an ideal life.

france and italy etc, now there you would be accurate in your assesment, fucking nutters. there's a large roundabout in ffrance, i think it's at the arc de triomph
[youtube]BliGIPQ_KHc[/youtube]

there ya go  the easiest way to aproach it is to pick a direction and just drive, fuck anything and everything and drive in that direction!

a friend of mine had to take the amgic roundabout during his driving test  i think he deserves a medal


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 28, 2010)

That's nuts! I remember being in mexico and it was all cobblestone and seemed chaotic.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 28, 2010)

[youtube]-_15G4Y11dY[/youtube]


----------



## Boneman (Jan 28, 2010)

*That shit is too funny....When he starts doing the running man and the other dude does jumping jacks is hilarious*


----------



## jfgordon1 (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Big P (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Big P (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 29, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> [youtube]-_15G4Y11dY[/youtube]


 lol! the first car was fuckin' hilarious! then the caption goes something like "guy, there's nothing there!" lmao funny shit


----------



## Leothwyn (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## SublimeSilence (Jan 29, 2010)

I've been lurking this forum for a while now. Since I'm too scared to post any of my personal grow experiences I'll just post up some things I got laying around my comp


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## methias (Jan 29, 2010)

Dining choices in Machupicchu.
BTW they taste like good pork.


----------



## northeastern lights (Jan 29, 2010)

methias said:


> Dining choices in Machupicchu.
> BTW they taste like good pork.


 

I'm going down to lima in 2 weeks. The wife and kids are already there. You've been to Machu Picchu? I climbed to the top of the nose last time I was there.


----------



## jats (Jan 29, 2010)

.....


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jan 29, 2010)

NewGrowth said:


> [youtube]_vUhSYLRw14[/youtube] No hitter . . . on LSD


Yeah... he pitched a no-no. But technically it wasn't a no-hitter. 





























the two hits of acid for those that can't realize that was what I was inferring


----------



## ANC (Jan 29, 2010)

The one on the left is a 12 foot 900 pound Liger.. (cross between lion and tiger)


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Jan 30, 2010)

[youtube]UR9pkVHww50[/youtube][youtube]vBGnQkNgSco[/youtube]
[youtube]sNT8SMlqLJA[/youtube][youtube]BV0JzMl3gl8[/youtube]

by an 'ol enterprise engineer and friends


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## Leothwyn (Jan 30, 2010)

Movie Theater Etiquette:

[youtube]Wev6UaQKtAc[/youtube]


----------



## Leothwyn (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 30, 2010)

DAMN! That train crosser looks like his shoe got pinched by that train and he pulled his foot out of it. You can see the shoe go flying.


----------



## Boneman (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## Leothwyn (Jan 30, 2010)

This one got me the first time I looked at it:


----------



## Joe Camel (Jan 30, 2010)

Apple iPad

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9_EcybyLJS8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9_EcybyLJS8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jan 30, 2010)

Joe Camel said:


> Apple iPad
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9_EcybyLJS8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9_EcybyLJS8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


That was great! +rep


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## cph (Jan 30, 2010)

HA turns out I don't dress like a douchebag!!


----------



## ANC (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## Boneman (Jan 31, 2010)

cph said:


> HA turns out I don't dress like a douchebag!!


*Me too  *


----------



## Joe Camel (Jan 31, 2010)

Finally a solution:


----------



## doctorD (Jan 31, 2010)

thats nuts i look at 1 and they all spin to the right but if i just look a little at the other they all change. Just goes to show you your eyes lie all the time lol.


----------



## Murfy (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## Murfy (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## Murfy (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## Murfy (Jan 31, 2010)

don't want to get banned -but that shit is FUNNY-even the old lady laughed
if it's a problem i'll take it down


----------



## Murfy (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 31, 2010)

that dick slapper was some funny shit!! LOL


----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## RedsGerrard (Jan 31, 2010)

cat looks funny as fuk


----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Feb 1, 2010)

RedsGerrard said:


> cat looks funny as fuk


----------



## anhedonia (Feb 1, 2010)

Shit. I have fucking uggs on. And I also own 2 kilts and Im scottish. Hmmmm.....I think that makes me gay and a douche somehow.


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 1, 2010)

where would a man shop for a pleated skirt, oops i mean kilt i have yet to see them in the mens department here in texas


----------



## anhedonia (Feb 1, 2010)

Check your local scottish import store, they have them in metro areas for sure in texas. A kilt is a heavy mans garment. They make kilt skirts for women. A kilt usually has about 43 pleats in the back and you can fit 2/3rd of your hand under each pleat.

edit: and an actual kilt, (not the stupid ones you see at rennasance fairs) will run you around $350.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 1, 2010)

haha, i'll try not to get involved here robert  skirt, silly billy


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 1, 2010)

always up to learn of my ancestry 
[youtube]vBKBI7DOLHA[/youtube]


----------



## anhedonia (Feb 1, 2010)

Tell me if I successfully posted this vid. I dont know what is going on but I cant view youtube vids on this site anymore. All I get is a block outline and a little square in the upperleft corner.

[youtube]Pb6xL8xQrLq[/youtube]


----------



## Murfy (Feb 1, 2010)

or the auto version


----------



## anhedonia (Feb 1, 2010)

Holy shit that is funny.


----------



## Leothwyn (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2010)

anhedonia said:


> Check your local scottish import store, they have them in metro areas for sure in texas. A kilt is a heavy mans garment. They make kilt skirts for women. A kilt usually has about 43 pleats in the back and you can fit 2/3rd of your hand under each pleat.
> 
> edit: and an actual kilt, (not the stupid ones you see at rennasance fairs) will run you around $350.


Yer nae wrong there buddy!!!

You also have to think of:
The cost of a Sporran, these can be anything from 30 bucks or ($£&#8364; 200-300) especially the silver ones.
Kilt belt, at least 30 bucks,
Buckle for kilt belt - how long is a bit of string.
If you want to go the whole hog, a good pair of Prince Charlie brogues will set you back a fair wack.
Of course yer shank, or as it is called Sgian Dubh (promounced roughly - Ski and Doo)
Guess what, you don't need undies!! It's the warmest place known to man. So slight saving there.

So that's the bottom, now you got to decide on what top. Jackets can again, range from prices £75 (2nd hand) up to 100's of £'s or $'s.

But when you wear a kilt. I can guarantee you will have more women flocking round you than any trouser wearing man!!! And it's amazing how many women want to actually see cock!!

The standard kilt:
3 weights of material, Indoor, Medium, and Outdoor.
The average piece of wool used is 8 yards.
My kilt has 30 pleats, not sure if there is anything important about that.
There are generally several type of kilts you can buy from each clan, which are Ancient Hunting, Ancient Dress, and Modern Hunting and Modern Dress tartans.

The common style kilt was actually introduced by the Victorians. Traditional kilts where purely died wool that was wrapped around the wearer. These could then be used as tents for example if you had to bed down for the night. (these are now more commonly seen in Pipe bands where the kilts come over the shoulder.

And here endeth my kilt rant.

Not funny pics, but a cool shot of my 6 yr old nephew, and my own kilt.


Ok, still not funny, but cool as http://www.bestofyoutube.com/story.php?title=rally-driver-ken-block-shows-off-his-skills


----------



## Zeplike (Feb 2, 2010)

[youtube]AKJ7YmDn5I8[/youtube]


----------



## anhedonia (Feb 2, 2010)

DST said:


> Yer nae wrong there buddy!!!
> 
> You also have to think of:
> The cost of a Sporran, these can be anything from 30 bucks or ($£ 200-300) especially the silver ones.
> ...


Yes, the entire costume can easily run you well over a grand. Most of my uniform was given to me by a pipe band out of minnessota. Its been years since Ive gotten all dressed up.


----------



## frostynostrils (Feb 2, 2010)

All right, you guys. I did it.

It's my first post. Been browsing around RIU for a little while now. Then I made the decision to click on this thread...it took me days but I finally made it through. I fucking did it.

I just had to share.


----------



## Boneman (Feb 2, 2010)

frostynostrils said:


> All right, you guys. I did it.
> 
> It's my first post. Been browsing around RIU for a little while now. Then I made the decision to click on this thread...it took me days but I finally made it through. I fucking did it.
> 
> I just had to share.


*Welcome to RIU *


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 2, 2010)

[youtube]79Dr-AJOxOY[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## cme 1978 (Feb 2, 2010)

nice shit gotta love it


----------



## anhedonia (Feb 2, 2010)

[youtube]FO0kRE5OTZI[/youtube]


----------



## anhedonia (Feb 2, 2010)

[youtube]rTFaNCUvzx0[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## smokinmayne (Feb 2, 2010)

bwahaha that last vid is hilarious


----------



## DST (Feb 3, 2010)

[youtube]v1m8a4Jl4ZI[/youtube]


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 3, 2010)

[youtube]gwDRBm-qbQI[/youtube]

love that song 







couldn't use this


----------



## cph (Feb 3, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> couldn't use this


 
Check out this thread... https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/223543-would-you-could-you.html


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 3, 2010)

weng weng you the man


----------



## anhedonia (Feb 3, 2010)

He also has a fat ring that changes colors if his drink is poisoned. "Give him a coke and you won't get a pop in the crotch" hella funny. That other vid was from the spike and mike sick and twisted film festival if you can remember that. Honestly I didn't really think Dr. Tran was that funny but maby others would enjoy it.


----------



## Leothwyn (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## That 5hit (Feb 3, 2010)

not funny but cute


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 3, 2010)

Turtles and Whores.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vf22Bhn5lZU


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 4, 2010)

[youtube]VtxlR0UTGMk[/youtube]


----------



## Boneman (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## That 5hit (Feb 4, 2010)

guy gives himself head
http://www.thatsphucked.com/post/2009/07/Guy-Gives-Himself-Head.aspx


----------



## xXF0RE20Xx (Feb 4, 2010)

big p said:


>


 hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 4, 2010)

his girl has some nice boots eh


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 4, 2010)

robert 14617 said:


> his girl has some nice boots eh


Word on the street is shes a huge cunt.


----------



## can.i.buz (Feb 4, 2010)

do you even know what cunt means???? 
Can't
Understand
Normal
Thinking


----------



## Pipe Dream (Feb 4, 2010)

hydrotech364 said:


> Word on the street is shes a huge cunt.


 lololololololol!


[youtube]o8T095mFdW8[/youtube]


----------



## anhedonia (Feb 4, 2010)

phyllis diller and jim backus. Theyre obviously drunk but what else are they on?
[youtube]7NUtJoDG3sE[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 4, 2010)

step brothers was a funny ass movie.


----------



## anhedonia (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## That 5hit (Feb 5, 2010)

[youtube]mNwPJvMO_Nc[/youtube][youtube]vCLbB5egM84[/youtube]


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 5, 2010)

the second one is way worth the wait .. trust me you must hear this
[youtube]JQRSzwaMXnw[/youtube][youtube]sRmAyyvAcZY[/youtube]


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 5, 2010)

[youtube]FSBwOshqEac[/youtube][youtube]ztd4pdyOjKc[/youtube]


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 5, 2010)

[youtube]LFVaSHw4F4c[/youtube][youtube]ShHfdldJtTg[/youtube]
[youtube]mvC31fKy9kw[/youtube]


----------



## ANC (Feb 5, 2010)

[youtube]2DEckKvEJl0[/youtube]


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 5, 2010)

[youtube]CksBk59sdPo[/youtube] 
just got rick rolled


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 5, 2010)

lol that one with the wife calling her husband was fuc'd up


----------



## bestbuds09 (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## bestbuds09 (Feb 5, 2010)

you think they did this on purpose????








hope nobody takes it the wrong way........


----------



## bestbuds09 (Feb 5, 2010)

you never know in china what it can be.....hahahaha this one caught me good i really had to look closely







i can guess that everyone would choose the same girl






the effects of steriods.......


----------



## diggitydank420 (Feb 6, 2010)

WOW


----------



## anhedonia (Feb 6, 2010)

Where do we come from...what are we and where are we going????


----------



## DaGambler (Feb 6, 2010)

anhedonia said:


> Where do we come from...what are we and where are we going????


 
We come from the birthing Abyss. We are a colony of organisms, many of which are self-sentient. We are going to either our oblivion or our release from the eggshells which temporarily protect us. Isn't this a funny pic thread ? Seek that which is between two thoughts.






.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Feb 6, 2010)

[youtube]WhwbxEfy7fg&feature=PlayList&p=E7442EE11A3F243C&index=0[/youtube]
j timberlake is a lot cooler than u think


----------



## DTR (Feb 6, 2010)

man i hope thats just a bike seat


----------



## ANC (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## jats (Feb 6, 2010)

....


----------



## purpz (Feb 6, 2010)

this one is pretty funny
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXPZfzib5N8&feature=PlayList&p=63EF6FBEE09561B2&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=2


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 6, 2010)

purpz said:


> this one is pretty funny
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXPZfzib5N8&feature=PlayList&p=63EF6FBEE09561B2&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=2


funny as hell- now thats a bad beat
[youtube]OXPZfzib5N8[/youtube]


----------



## DaGambler (Feb 6, 2010)

[youtube]kVFdAJRVm94&feature=fvw[/youtube]
.


----------



## happyface (Feb 6, 2010)

accidently hit unsubscribe.i love this thread


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 6, 2010)

that dude on the price is right bidding 420 was some funny shit!!


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Feb 6, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> that dude on the price is right bidding 420 was some funny shit!!


That was *awesome*.

If he had stuck to his guns on that second bid he would have won that Peavy guitar & amp.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 6, 2010)

Johnnyorganic said:


> That was *awesome*.
> 
> If he had stuck to his guns on that second bid he would have won that Peavy guitar & amp.


 hahahaha! I noticed that too! lol


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Feb 6, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahahaha! I noticed that too! lol


And that bitch who followed him on that third bid totally *fucked* him!

$421 my dimpled ass. She fucked him and won the bidding.


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 6, 2010)

Johnnyorganic said:


> And that bitch who followed him on that third bid totally *fucked* him!
> 
> $421 my dimpled ass. She fucked him and won the bidding.


 yeah that was dirty


----------



## Leothwyn (Feb 7, 2010)

Hopefully someone else hasn't already posted this. I've missed some of this thread lately.
[youtube]09sQJKFjXBs[/youtube]


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Feb 7, 2010)

[youtube]gfp9PRIxt-g[/youtube]


----------



## Boneman (Feb 7, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


> Hopefully someone else hasn't already posted this. I've missed some of this thread lately.
> [youtube]09sQJKFjXBs[/youtube]


 
*Good one ... I dont remember seeing that one on this thread.*


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Feb 7, 2010)

She has an extremely limited vocabulary.

[youtube]7UHKB6nQrzM[/youtube]


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Feb 7, 2010)

[youtube]ACvtzOlrOsM[/youtube]
First time I saw that one I was high as shit and about fell out of my chair.


----------



## bestbuds09 (Feb 7, 2010)

this is not a funny one but it goes to show everyone that marijuana is not a drug just a plant that fruits...................... these are progressive mugshots a lady from her 30s to her 50s. her choice of drug.........crack


----------



## bestbuds09 (Feb 7, 2010)

if theres any pic that i posted that has already been posted i apologize for i have a short term memory (ironic) 










i like this 1....














wtf


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 7, 2010)

lol this shit is funny but idk who would buy a shirt with a pic of some one Else's dick on it


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 7, 2010)

hahahaha! that shit is funny! lol


----------



## Murfy (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Murfy (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Murfy (Feb 7, 2010)

sorry i'm such a delinquent


----------



## Murfy (Feb 7, 2010)

31-17 Saints


----------



## B DUB (Feb 7, 2010)

Murfy said:


> 31-17 Saints


So attahed are some of the funnist photos I could find in my email.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 7, 2010)

Murfy said:


>


LOL!!!!!!!!  

The kid in the red shirt is the funniest


----------



## Pipe Dream (Feb 7, 2010)

tHIS SITE RULES!


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 7, 2010)

[youtube]YLR2RWp9KdM[/youtube][youtube]rb2WX2YQcIU[/youtube]


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 7, 2010)

funny shit

that shit happned to me


----------



## B DUB (Feb 7, 2010)

That 5hit said:


> [youtube]YLR2RWp9KdM[/youtube][youtube]rb2WX2YQcIU[/youtube]


 
There I fixed it.............................................................................



















 













 













 













 













 













 













 













 













 













 













 













 













 













 













 













 













 













​


----------



## actionjacksonsdadsuncle (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## That 5hit (Feb 7, 2010)

[youtube]vuZeU-SjgJQ[/youtube]


----------



## jamaicanbubbler420 (Feb 7, 2010)

pics arnt working


----------



## ANC (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Murfy (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## Murfy (Feb 8, 2010)

fucking snow!


----------



## ANC (Feb 8, 2010)

[youtube]wc3f4xU_FfQ[/youtube]

[youtube]0-qy7vUcUf0[/youtube]


----------



## ...... (Feb 8, 2010)

Pipe Dream said:


>


hahahahah ROFLMFAO!!!!!^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## hardroc (Feb 8, 2010)

*Read to the end. Just beautiful.*





































































































*FOR * *SALE:*






*One Fucking Useless Cat*


----------



## hardroc (Feb 8, 2010)

*Wedding $ 30,000.00*











*Honeymoon $ 15,000.00*






*Camera for memories $ 300.00*






*Losing your camera and pics and having them sent all over the world via the internet Priceless*




















































































































































































*DO YOU KNOW THIS COUPLE ?????*​
*IF YOU DO, *​
*LET THEM KNOW THEIR CAMERA HAS BEEN FOUND !!!!!*​


----------



## hardroc (Feb 8, 2010)

*Various Types of Bra* 
 

For some women, it's easy to find bras that fit in styles they like. But many others aren't so lucky, spending endless time and money in search of that elusive perfect style is a pain in the ass..........​














​
Underwire bra - from London​



































​
Underwire bra - from PARIS​







​





Underwire bra - from Glace Bay​


----------



## hardroc (Feb 8, 2010)

Black eye treatment ! 

*For years the conventional wisdom has been that the best treatment for a* *black eye is to put a piece of raw meat on it. Scientific studies have* *proven that while the meat helps reduce the swelling and aids in the **healing process, using a cold steak actually delays the recovery of broken* *blood vessels that cause the black and blue marks around the eyes. These **same studies have shown that application of warm, soft and tender meat is* *the most effective in helping the eyes to recover **from the damage.* 

 







*So, the next time you get a black eye, here's how to treat it...* 




*
*





 




*Administer treatment 'till pain & swelling' are gone.....

**Caution:* *This could possibly cause some swelling in other areas on the male patient !!!* 



​


----------



## hardroc (Feb 8, 2010)

If she gets up... she's in trouble!!


----------



## caddyluck (Feb 8, 2010)

no pics


----------



## Big P (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah hardrock non of the pics are showing up,.

even if they are for you we cannot see them


I usually just right click on the pic copy then paste

maybe your doing somthing different?


----------



## Leothwyn (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 8, 2010)

this page sucks, and i'm set at 30 posts per page.


----------



## DaGambler (Feb 8, 2010)

*...................................*
*.*


----------



## hardroc (Feb 8, 2010)

yea I don't know why they're not showing up, that's all I did too, was right click and copy and paste.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 8, 2010)

i drag and drop from a second window.


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 8, 2010)

[youtube]vuZeU-SjgJQ[/youtube][youtube]wc3f4xU_FfQ[/youtube]

just cool shit


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 8, 2010)

just copy the url and add tags


----------



## jats (Feb 8, 2010)

............


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Feb 8, 2010)

[youtube]2yW_sIKBfIk[/youtube]


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 8, 2010)

[youtube]OKqE_QhA1BM[/youtube]


----------



## ANC (Feb 9, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m22OHPg0Urg


Ninja is poes cool

[youtube]4_pS46YRMIQ[/youtube]


----------



## Boneman (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## J.cun.Shallow (Feb 9, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


> http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/5296/wwiiinshort.jpg[/IMG]


That did make me lol,

Lets get this straight. USA starts wars THEN it's usually the other contries that have to clean up the USA's mess

eg: veitnam where USA did a good job of killing inocent woman and children. And then lost that war.

USA will only go into war for profit 

eg: oil

USA also likes to fund Isreal, Isreal kills innocent women and children

You might even be stupid enough and think USA beat germany during WW2

It was russia

It must be nice for USA to be run/controlled by puppet heads and corporations

This was a nice idea for a thread, but it seems to me like there is to much bitchin by imature ppl


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 9, 2010)

J.cun.Shallow said:


> That did make me lol,
> 
> Lets get this straight. USA starts wars THEN it's usually the other contries that have to clean up the USA's mess
> 
> ...


wtf r u talking about


----------



## Leothwyn (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## That 5hit (Feb 9, 2010)

that net worth is funny but true
and the reason why i dont give money away


----------



## MediMary (Feb 9, 2010)

can someone repost the cartoon where the girl asks what the guy is thinking about.. at first he thinks of a threesome, then he pictures himself getting thrown out, then he says he is thinking how cute she is or something, which she says, you earner yourself a snuggle mister, lets just lay here and never do anything again like watch football.
I tried to find which page it was on.. but damn. there are a lot of pages.. 
+ rep for whoever can find um.. thanks


----------



## Michiganman247 (Feb 9, 2010)

I dont know if this has been posted but this is some funny shit...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dv7iVqouHuc&feature=player_embedded

(Couldn't figure out to embed it...sorry)


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 9, 2010)

this guy is kicking ass 
[youtube]aceuaYKC8lI[/youtube][youtube]U_bZZt1zs60[/youtube]


----------



## Murfy (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Feb 9, 2010)

10 characters


----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Feb 9, 2010)

Another 10 characters


----------



## Pipe Dream (Feb 9, 2010)

here's some funny ones i found the other day


----------



## Leothwyn (Feb 9, 2010)

MediMary said:


> can someone repost the cartoon where the girl asks what the guy is thinking about..
> I tried to find which page it was on.. but damn. there are a lot of pages..
> + rep for whoever can find um.. thanks


Here it is:


----------



## Leothwyn (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## DaGambler (Feb 10, 2010)

*110 Million and Counting...*

*[youtube]qrO4YZeyl0I[/youtube]*

*(Fullsize: )*

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrO4YZeyl0I*
*.*


----------



## Murfy (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## Murfy (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## ANC (Feb 10, 2010)

The caption reads.... If I catch you, I'm gonna fuck you.


----------



## Leothwyn (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## Big P (Feb 10, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


>


 

damn i would bang the shit outa that strawberry


----------



## ANC (Feb 10, 2010)

Ok now someone get me some popcorn and then get those girls to fuck each other.


----------



## c5rftw (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## Pipe Dream (Feb 10, 2010)

c5rftw said:


>


 Google won't search for Chuck Norris because it knows you don't find Chuck Norris, he finds you.


----------



## Boneman (Feb 11, 2010)

*This google shit is too funny *


----------



## Leothwyn (Feb 11, 2010)

That got me curious, and I searched for Google easter eggs...

If you search for 'recursion' you get thrown into a loop:







If you search for "answer to life the universe and everything", google calculator gives the answer "42"

Pig Latin Google http://www.google.com/intl/xx-piglatin/

Pirate Google http://www.google.com/intl/xx-pirate/

Elmer Fudd Google http://www.google.com/intl/xx-elmer/


----------



## Boneman (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Feb 11, 2010)

[youtube]kNGNLo8K6Fk[/youtube][youtube]iikKzQwgBJc[/youtube]

Phucking A Teams!


----------



## bestbuds09 (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## bestbuds09 (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## That 5hit (Feb 11, 2010)

those where funny as hell


----------



## Leothwyn (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## ANC (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 12, 2010)

lotta funny stuff guys.


----------



## RichiRich (Feb 12, 2010)

Groga said:


> *6 TRUTHS OF LIFE*
> 
> 
> *1. You cannot touch all of your teeth with your tongue*
> ...


rofl, you got me


----------



## jats (Feb 12, 2010)

.........


----------



## Leothwyn (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Feb 13, 2010)

[youtube]JyFn6NR3wGM[/youtube][youtube]7p64FvyOBj4[/youtube]


----------



## bestbuds09 (Feb 13, 2010)

this is not for me........


















for those that like apollo instead of rocky....




























really hahahah oh man what is it that goes on in some peoples head?........









swine flu.......... not even 100 acres wood is safe from it lol


----------



## bestbuds09 (Feb 13, 2010)

not funny but damn is it real???






































i could not stop laughing at this one/.............


----------



## Boneman (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## That 5hit (Feb 13, 2010)

yeah thats real just go to a zoo
deff. type






but what the hell is that on his back


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## That 5hit (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## That 5hit (Feb 13, 2010)

[youtube]Es1Xbxu4UY4[/youtube][youtube]na-y0Dee0Cg[/youtube]
[youtube]onxA9sn7S8A[/youtube][youtube]DJqyaSptptk[/youtube]


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Feb 14, 2010)

[youtube]sab2Ltm1WcM[/youtube][youtube]K9yh-BZ0-QA[/youtube][youtube]4EbhWcLjyBM[/youtube]


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 14, 2010)

i found this while looking up the word Prohibition on wikipidia


----------



## swisherking (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## Keenly (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## hardroc (Feb 15, 2010)

*A BC Indian picks up a hooker off the streets of Vancouver.*
*'How much you charge for hour, sister?' he asks.
*

*'$100,' she replies.
*

*He says 'You do Indian style?'
*

*'No' she says.
*

*'I pay you $200 do it Indian style'
*

*'No', she says, not knowing what Indian style is.
*

*'I pay you $300'
*

*'No', she says.
*

*'I pay you $400'
*

*'No', she says.
*

*So finally he says,*​*'OK, I pay you $1,000 to do it Indian style.'
*

*She thinks,*​*'Well, I've been in the game for over 10 years now. I've had every kind of request from weirdos from every part of the world. How bad could Indian Style be?'
*

*So she agrees and has sex with him. They do it in every kind of way and in every possible position.*
*Finally, after several hours, they finish.*​*Exhausted, the hooker turns to him and says, 'Hey, I was expecting something perverted and disgusting. But that was good. So what exactly is 'Indian style'?' *


*The Indian replies 'You send bill to Government'*​


----------



## Leothwyn (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## Leothwyn (Feb 15, 2010)

*Sober Vs. Stoned*


----------



## purpz (Feb 15, 2010)

This is hilarious! funny video ... shit made me cry...GO ELI!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKKxPtP6XjQ


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 15, 2010)

kind of funny and kind of sad
[youtube]OvVeKj2DV8o[/youtube][youtube]LjIZmUshBZ0[/youtube]
[youtube]wzewD1OnEgA[/youtube][youtube]-Bh_uITXAoo[/youtube]


----------



## NinjaOZDuce (Feb 16, 2010)

purpz said:


> This is hilarious! funny video ... shit made me cry...GO ELI!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKKxPtP6XjQ




thats bad when u get fried by a retard...very funny lmao


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 16, 2010)

[youtube]g5SFOi_JC9E[/youtube]


----------



## cazador (Feb 16, 2010)

That 5hit said:


> [youtube]g5SFOi_JC9E[/youtube]


 I'm not sure this is funny. I do know it is nasty though.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 17, 2010)

lol your so ignorant is not even funny 

you all just proved my point


----------



## hardroc (Feb 17, 2010)

whatever anyway.......everyone has their oppinion on shit, this is suppost to be a funny thread, now it's gone to shit over one damn clip


----------



## Leothwyn (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Boneman (Feb 17, 2010)

*Alright guys....No need to spoil a good thread. I really enjoy coming here and looking at the new posts and contributing as well. Lets move on  *

*Kiss and make up *


----------



## hardroc (Feb 17, 2010)

holy shit that's a HUGE wave


----------



## Boneman (Feb 17, 2010)

hardroc said:


> holy shit that's a HUGE wave


*I know crazy big isnt it? Just missing the shadow of a shark *

*This is a great pic also*


----------



## smppro (Feb 17, 2010)

O what the hell...


----------



## DopeyTripod (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## ANC (Feb 17, 2010)

Whoa Black Betty
Amber Lamps
Whoa Black Betty
Amber Lamps
Black&#65279; Betty took the bag
Amber Lamps
You know thats no lie
Amber Lamps
Whoa Black Betty
Amber Lamps
Whoa Black Betty
Amber Lamps


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Pipe Dream (Feb 17, 2010)

here's ome more good ones


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## NewbGrower^.^ (Feb 17, 2010)

Alcohol- A permanent markers best friend


----------



## Pipe Dream (Feb 17, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


>


 CALL DEM!
post too short


----------



## ANC (Feb 18, 2010)

http://www.thefind.com/cars/browse-amber-lamp


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 18, 2010)

I am a motherfucker


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 18, 2010)

[youtube]sQLT1AaDZug[/youtube]


----------



## ANC (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## ANC (Feb 18, 2010)

HMMMMM!! SUSHI!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big P (Feb 18, 2010)

_




_



_




_


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 18, 2010)

hahahah.. love this thread.


----------



## Leothwyn (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Big P (Feb 18, 2010)

​*Death Maps  *

Posted by Two Feathers in maps, science 
Email this  Digg This!  Share on Facebook  Stumble It!​
Here's something I found absolutely fascinating. It's a method of mapping the world based on statistics using cartograms. According to Worldmapper, the cartograms are akin to pie charts, except the slices of the pie are shaped into countries.

"I think that looking at a map rather than just the raw data allows you to see the whole picture and makes for easier comparison between the different datasets," Worldmapper's John Pritchard said in an email."

What I found most interesting were the death maps. Here are some of them:

Death by suicide.

Death by volcano.

Death by War.

Death by AIDS.

Death by accidental poisoning.

Death by avalanches and landslides.

Death by disaster.

Death by diarrhoea.

Death by depression.

Death by drought.

Death by drug use.

Death by earthquakes.

Death by extreme temperatures.

Death by fires.

Death by flood.

Death by murder.

Death by glaucoma!
Say what?
Glaucoma? Is that possible? Really?

And on a more positive note - here is the "Lived to be 100 Map."



Now that's a big hearing aid!


OMG! Can they get any bigger than this?


Yowsers! This has got to be the world's largest hearing aid, don't you think?


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 18, 2010)

wow this thread is great.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2010)

those 'death by' pictograph things are quite interesting. the uk seems to have done quite well all in all.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Feb 19, 2010)

I can't resist.

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/STL7MbEvg18&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/STL7MbEvg18&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

It's a repeat, but I can't help but wonder what would have happened to Tyrone if he had stolen this guy's plant?

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-YcBDpvuBSw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-YcBDpvuBSw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 19, 2010)

epic lol








[youtube]OlP9-8f5YpE[/youtube]


----------



## ANC (Feb 19, 2010)

That last one was funny, NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leothwyn (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## floridasucks (Feb 19, 2010)

haha did he say he got a grand total of 2 dollars hahah what a dick.


----------



## Big P (Feb 19, 2010)

floridasucks said:


> haha did he say he got a grand total of 2 dollars hahah what a dick.


 
i wish that mother fucker tried that on I Am Motherfucker


----------



## d.s.m. (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## tip top toker (Feb 19, 2010)

call me sadistic, but i really get my rocks off watching youtube vids of armed robbers gettin all shot up 

and that cat and balloon is funny


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 19, 2010)

is this legal to walk around doin ive been seeing a lot of these 
i want know because i have an idea for a Gonzo body pait i want to do (im a man , think about it )






Gonzo


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## DaGambler (Feb 20, 2010)

That 5hit said:


> is this legal to walk around doin ive been seeing a lot of these
> i want know because i have an idea for a Gonzo body pait i want to do (im a man , think about it )



















































































legal? who cares, i'm not gonna complain. but fer real, think spandex, 'cuz there is a layer of "material" between the body and the world. i loves these pics, gots a bunch of 'em somewhere.
.


----------



## sarah22 (Feb 20, 2010)

i have a couple funnies...i found them one one of the more messed up sites i've seen hahaha they're not messed up...but crazy shit is one weird ass site lol. but its like a car accident. i just cant look away lol.


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 20, 2010)

DaGambler said:


> legal? who cares, i'm not gonna complain. but fer real, think spandex, 'cuz there is a layer of "material" between the body and the world. i loves these pics, gots a bunch of 'em somewhere.
> .


but what if as a man i do the Gonzo idea





waka waka waka


----------



## cazador (Feb 20, 2010)

That 5hit said:


> but what if as a man i do the Gonzo idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If your inclined, then go for it. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Big P (Feb 20, 2010)

penis brush






















santa does exist!!!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 20, 2010)

man up men and just look at it, while i think it's stupid, holy fuck that guy knew what he wanted, and the helmet and all, FUCK OWS!

it's an old one but it's mind blowing


----------



## wallycork (Feb 20, 2010)

http://www.thatsnotsexy.com/

Yock, is all ill say


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 20, 2010)

that shit is raw as hell
aside from the earing

i would only have that done if the artist was female
and one i was fucking

before you pull your pants off you have to worn people about that shit 
LOL ..thinking of the doctor face who has to give him a check up


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 20, 2010)

wallycork said:


> http://www.thatsnotsexy.com/
> 
> Yock, is all ill say


 
the most fucked up part of this is the fact that this is all thats on that web site link http://www.thatsnotsexy.com/
and its all that needs to be


----------



## wallycork (Feb 20, 2010)

That 5hit said:


> the most fucked up part of this is the fact that this is all thats on that web site link http://www.thatsnotsexy.com/
> and its all that needs to be


Bad man. I couldnt even bring myself to go to the page to put them pics up. Nasty


----------



## Louis541 (Feb 20, 2010)

Did you really need to quote the pictures as well? Lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 20, 2010)

and thats why you don't get married gentlemen


----------



## wallycork (Feb 20, 2010)

I think ever quote on RIU should include that picture. lol


----------



## Pipe Dream (Feb 20, 2010)

combo breaker
http://media1.break.com/dnet/media/2008/8/20aug14-the-hottest-little-tease.jpg


----------



## caliboy80 (Feb 20, 2010)

That shit at the top of the page is not lol its sick


----------



## hardroc (Feb 20, 2010)

yea man that was some gross shit, I'm laughing at how it phisicaly shutter


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 20, 2010)

Pipe Dream said:


> combo breaker


thanks for resetting my brain but
all i can think of is she will some day end up like her 

+ rep for the effort


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 20, 2010)

in need something a little more hardcore
[youtube]7vkn3OGcUs8[/youtube]


----------



## Pipe Dream (Feb 20, 2010)

This page will not end!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Back to the funny help me out here.
















http://static.funnyjunk.com/pictures/twenty.jpg


----------



## wallycork (Feb 20, 2010)

That 5hit said:


> in need something a little more hardcore
> [youtube]7vkn3OGcUs8[/youtube]


Shes mint, but i gotta admit im a granny lover. Get me granny shakin her fine ass anyday..........Im goin to hell, yes i know


----------



## wallycork (Feb 20, 2010)

DaGambler said:


> *how come pictures of dudes tatooed dicks and a old lady's twat might just remain posted in this thread while a person's opinion on something gets deleted ? I gotta say i just really don't understand Censorship sometimes. Though i'd certainly be happy to put up with more of it ... if i thought it might mean i'd see a little less dick.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are you so obsessed wit the dick pics......Intermolesting


----------



## Joe Camel (Feb 20, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jS9CbKdhNhk&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jS9CbKdhNhk&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 20, 2010)

this is some funny shit
watch the 2nd video
[youtube]fMceZREcBFA[/youtube][youtube]R82ZeR4H49c[/youtube]
[youtube]fTkT08Mcld4[/youtube][youtube]yYMtAJNSkis[/youtube]


----------



## ANC (Feb 21, 2010)

Fuck man, there seems to be no accounting for taste, wait no, it always seems to be the same people who posts the most disgusting filth.


----------



## smppro (Feb 21, 2010)

Johnnyorganic said:


> I can't resist.
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/STL7MbEvg18&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/STL7MbEvg18&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]
> 
> ...


i gotta know more about this, what kind of plant, marijuana, tomato, maybe a magic fucking beanstalk to get smoked like that.


----------



## ANC (Feb 21, 2010)

The little dude is 18 years old.


----------



## Leothwyn (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## That 5hit (Feb 21, 2010)

this was so sick
i almost died


----------



## diggitydank420 (Feb 21, 2010)

[youtube]w7YvzrwpQxA[/youtube]

[youtube]-HGJqNDybyA[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 21, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


>


 this one was funny!


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## logzz (Feb 22, 2010)

lol finally im so sick of seeing cats


----------



## ANC (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Murfy (Feb 22, 2010)

You'll be the first to go
You'll be the first to go
You'll be the first to go
Unless you think


----------



## Pipe Dream (Feb 22, 2010)

good thing someone was holding the camera in the last one


----------



## Leothwyn (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## That 5hit (Feb 22, 2010)

at first i was put off by this one but the more i looked at it
it looks fake his shirt looks like it has one of those die pack vest that they use in movies- shirt untucked he looked hunched over befoer the shot
everyone is waiting for this to happen
and anyone with a strap like that would never hand a gun loaded or not to a kid 

IDK maybe i just want this to be fake


----------



## Pipe Dream (Feb 22, 2010)

looks pretty real to me.

look at the recoil.


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 22, 2010)

blanks recoil
die packs are programed to exsplode at the sound of the gun going off


----------



## Pipe Dream (Feb 22, 2010)

That 5hit said:


> blanks recoil
> die packs are programed to exsplode at the sound of the gun going off


 i did not know that. even if it is a blank that would be pretty irresponsible of the parants to stage that.


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 22, 2010)

[youtube]IDNNSX5kVnk[/youtube][youtube]e-h5TRi2TmM[/youtube]


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 22, 2010)

even if it is real
if this guy lives he should never ever have a gun ever again
he looks like he could be a cop or something
thats what make me think it fake 
because these guys shot there guns every day they clean and take them apart all the time, i cant see them ever letting a toddler play with a gun 

even rednecks and hood cats know to take the clip out and make sure theres no bullet in the chamber before letting anyone see your gun (and even then its only someone you really trust

so i know a guy walking around with a shoulder strap hoster would pratice some type of gun safety


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 22, 2010)

That 5hit said:


> even if it is real
> if this guy lives he should never ever have a gun ever again
> he looks like he could be a cop or something
> thats what make me think it fake
> ...


bullshit. i've seen numerous people leave guns laying around, or mishandle them, or point them at people, or pass them around loaded, or let a toddler get a hold of them. i like how you are trying to make ALL gun owners cute little angels. nice touch.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Feb 22, 2010)

I thought the kid grapped it out of his holster. I have no idea what a squib is?


----------



## Secret Jardin (Feb 22, 2010)

Pipe Dream said:


> I thought the kid grapped it out of his holster. I have no idea what a squib is?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Squib_(explosive)

now back to the pics.


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 22, 2010)

Pipe Dream said:


> I thought the kid grapped it out of his holster. I have no idea what a squib is?


 squibs are widely used in the motion picture special effects industry to simulate bullet impacts on inanimate objects. Items such as sand, soil, or wood splinters may be attached to the squib to simulate the "splash" that occurs when bullets pierce different materials.[1]
Although squibs were once used even for the simulation of bullet hits on live actors, such use has been largely phased out in favor of more advanced devices that are safer for the actor, such as miniature compressed gas packs. These alternate devices are often still referred to as "squibs" even though they do not use explosive substances. The devices (whether explosive or not) are coupled with small balloons filled with fake blood and often other materials to simulate shattered bone and tissue.[4]


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## That 5hit (Feb 22, 2010)

http://myporntoon.com/


----------



## Boneman (Feb 23, 2010)

*Staged or not this is not even funny. Too many people have been shot or killed this way. You can shave a trigger down to release very easily i.e. "Hairpin trigger". This is just as bad if not worse than MJ hanging his kid over the balcony. Acting stoopid is one thing, involving a toddler takes it to a whole nother level. *




That 5hit said:


> at first i was put off by this one but the more i looked at it
> it looks fake his shirt looks like it has one of those die pack vest that they use in movies- shirt untucked he looked hunched over befoer the shot
> everyone is waiting for this to happen
> and anyone with a strap like that would never hand a gun loaded or not to a kid
> ...


----------



## Big P (Feb 23, 2010)

I found it, its real 


2 year old shoots his daddy in the stomach lol


you can hear arabic music in the backround, like it was some sort of arab wedding. so not inamerica i dont think


[youtube]wRUuSLogIKY&[/youtube]


*thedirewolf45* (4 months ago) Show Hide 
*+1* 
Marked as spam 
Reply 

yeah this guy did die he gave it to the kid after he took the magazine out but there is always one&#65279; in the chamber, 


*beckjamal* (4 days ago) Show Hide 
*0* 
Marked as spam 
Reply 

It is&#65279; real. it has happened in a wedding party in Syria and the father was died. it is bad


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 23, 2010)

guns don't kill people, toddlers with guns do.


----------



## Big P (Feb 23, 2010)

thats crazy i bet they will never tell that kid that he was the one who shot his dad.


lol imagine wondering your whole life what your dad was like and why he had to die on you 

only to find out you were the actual dick who killed him


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 23, 2010)

how are they going to explain the scar on his fore head that he got from the gun


----------



## smppro (Feb 23, 2010)

We should all be glad it was him and not the innocent kid.


----------



## DaGambler (Feb 23, 2010)

smppro said:


> We should all be glad it was him and not the innocent kid.


yah... kids like to put things in their mouths 
.


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 23, 2010)

yeah the kid must have seen pops shot the gun hundreds of times - then BANG!

i love to be there whin this kids finds this video


----------



## hardroc (Feb 23, 2010)

lol nice one murf


----------



## Murfy (Feb 23, 2010)

thanks-

kind of reminds me about the old saying-
not the size of the dog in the fight and all that


----------



## ANC (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Murfy (Feb 25, 2010)

nice snail anc -
where can i get one?


----------



## Murfy (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Leothwyn (Feb 25, 2010)

Maybe not so LOL, but an interesting look at grammar differences:


----------



## ANC (Feb 25, 2010)

Haha, nice find mate.


----------



## Louis541 (Feb 25, 2010)

Did anyone catch the intelligent side? In which year was jesus born? Uh..... 0?


----------



## sf49ers420 (Feb 25, 2010)

Big P said:


>


i set my friends on fire me and my friends were doing that same thing and my one friend's chest and neck caught on fire wish i could have got that on camera he started to scream like a girl when he relized he was on fire lmfao


----------



## Leothwyn (Feb 25, 2010)

Louis541 said:


> Did anyone catch the intelligent side? In which year was jesus born? Uh..... 0?


That was on the less intelligent side.

And, a few more pics...


----------



## Leothwyn (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Leothwyn (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## That 5hit (Feb 25, 2010)

the sickest
funny but wrong





what else does this guy do to small animals


----------



## idlehands80 (Feb 25, 2010)

Greatest Rick roll ever

[youtube]zIcx_rxTstc[/youtube]


----------



## DaGambler (Feb 26, 2010)

*Let this be a warning to all of you ...*

*[youtube]VBjflAryJGE&feature=channel[/youtube]*


*"... Inability to coordinate movement ..."*
*"... Uncontrollable hillarity without reason..."*
*.*


----------



## ImTheFireMan (Feb 26, 2010)

just a few things i like


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2010)

Title: Theres always someone who screws up a good photo: 






Peace, DST


----------



## ANC (Feb 26, 2010)

[youtube]3iDLiZi-L_0[/youtube]


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm good.....LMFAO....rob


----------



## Big P (Feb 26, 2010)

dees mofos is bad to da bone











Hillary Duff getting engaged....
























[youtube]t9yNw_8Hq9w&[/youtube]


----------



## Big P (Feb 26, 2010)

_




_




_


















































































































_


----------



## Leothwyn (Feb 27, 2010)

[youtube]bjCDLMtkNGc[/youtube]


----------



## Leothwyn (Feb 27, 2010)

[youtube]gMZws-rTrLk[/youtube]


----------



## Leothwyn (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 27, 2010)

Its taken me over 2 weeks to wade through this thread & funny shit.
How about Ryans?

A couple of weeks ago we decided to cruise out to Ryans Steakhouse for dinner. It was a Wednesday night which means that macaroni and beef was on the hot bar, indeed the only night of the week that it is served. Wednesday night is also kids night at Ryans, complete with Dizzy the Clown wandering from table to table entertaining the little bastards. It may seem that the events about to be told have little connection to those two circumstances, but all will be clear in a moment.
We went through the line and placed our orders for the all-you-can-eat hot bar then sat down as far away from the front of the restaurant as possible in order to keep the density of kids down a bit. Then I started my move to the hot bar. Plate after plate of macaroni and beef were consumed that evening, I tell you  in all, four heaping plates of the pseudo-Italian ambrosia were shoved into my belly. I was sated. Perhaps a bit too much, however.
I had not really been feeling well all day, what with a bit of gas and such. By the time I had eaten four overwhelmed plates of food, I was in real trouble. There was so much pressure on my diaphragm that I was having trouble breathing. At the same time, the downward pressure was building. At first, I thought it was only gas which could have been passed in batches right at the table without to much concern.
Unfortunately, that was not to be. After a minute or so it was clear that I was dealing with explosive diarrhea. Its amazing how grease can make its way through your intestines far faster than the food which spawned the grease to begin with, but I digress
Entering, I saw two sinks immediately inside the door, two urinals just to the right of the sinks, and two toilet stalls against the back wall. One of them was a handicapped bathroom. Now, normally I would have gone to the handicapped stall since I like to stretch out a bit when I take a good shit but in this case, the door lock was broken and the only thing I hate worse than my wife telling me to stop cutting my toenails with a pair of diagonal wire cutters is having someone walk in on me while I am taking a shit. I went to the normal stall. In retrospect, I probably should have gone to the large, handicapped stall even though the door would not lock because that bit of time lost in making the stall switch proved to be a bit too long under the circumstances. By the time I had walked into the regular stall, the pressure on my ass was reaching Biblical proportions. I began The Move.
For those women who may be reading this, let me take a moment to explain. The Move. Men know exactly what their bowels are up to at any given second. And when the time comes to empty the cache, a sequence of physiological events occur that can not be stopped under any circumstances. There is a move men make that involves simultaneously approaching the toilet, beginning the body turn to position ones ass toward said toilet, hooking ones fingers into ones waistline, and pulling down the pants while beginning the squat at the same time. It is a very fluid motion that, when performed properly, results in the flawless expulsion of shit at the exact same second that ones ass is properly placed on the toilet seat. Done properly, it even assures that the choad is properly inserted into the front rim of the toilet in the event that the piss stream lets loose at the same time; it is truly a picture of coordination rivaling that of a ballet dancer.
I was about half-way into The Move when I looked down at the floor and saw a pile of vomit that had been previously expelled by one of those little bastards attending kids night; it was mounded up in the corner so I did not notice it when I had first walked into the stall. Normally, I would not have been bothered by such a thing, but I had eaten so much and the pressure upward was so intense, that I hit a rarely experienced gag reflex. And once that reflex started, combined with the intense pressure upward caused by the bloated stomach, four plates of macaroni and beef started coming up for a rematch. What happened next was so quick that the exact sequence of events are a bit fuzzy, but I will try to reconstruct them as best I can.
In that moment of impending projectile vomiting, my attention was diverted from the goings-on at the other end. To put a freeze frame on the situation, I was half crouched down to the toilet, pants pulled down to my knees, with a load of vomit coming up my esophagus. Now, most of you know that vomiting takes precedence over shit no matter what is about to come slamming out of your ass. It is apparently an evolutionary thing since shitting will not kill you, but vomiting takes a presence of mind to accomplish so that you do not aspirate any food into the bronchial tubes and perhaps choke to death. My attention was thus diverted. At that very split second, my ass exploded in what can only be described as a wakeyou know, as in a newspaper headline along the lines of 30,000 Killed In wake of Typhoon Fifi or something similar. In what seemed to be most suitably measured in cubic feet, an enormous plug of shit the consistency of thick mud with embedded pockets of greasy liquid came flying out of my ass. But remember, I was only half-way down on the toilet at that moment. The shit wave was of such force and of just such an angle in relation to the back curve of the toilet seat that it ricocheted off the back of the seat and slammed into the wall at an angle of incidence equal to the angle at which it initially hit the toilet seat. Then I sat down. Recall that when that event occurred, I was already half-way to sitting anyway and had
actually reached the point of no return. I have always considered myself as relatively stable gravitationally, but when you get beyond a certain point, youre going down no matter how limber you may be. Needless to say, the shitwave, though of considerable force, was not so sufficient so as to completely glance off the toilet seat and deposit itself on the walls, unlike what you would see when hitting a puddle with a high-pressure water hose; even though you throw water at the puddle, the puddle gets moved and no water is left to re-form a puddle. There was a significant amount of shit remaining on about one third of the seat rim which I had now just collapsed upon. Now, back to the vomit
While all the shitting was going on, the vomit was still on its way up. By the time I had actually collapsed on the toilet, my mouth had filled up with a goodly portion of the macaroni and beef I had just consumed. OK, so what does the human body instinctively do when vomiting? One bends over. So I bent over. I was still sitting on the toilet, though. Therefore, bending over resulted in me placing my head above my now slightly opened legs, positioned in between my knees and waist. Also directly above my pants which were now pulled down to a point just midway between my knees and my ankles. Oh, did I mention that I was wearing not just pants, but sweat pants with elastic on the ankles. In one mighty push, some three pounds of macaroni and beef, two or three Cokes, and a couple of Big, Fat Yeast Rolls were deposited in my pantson the insidewith no ready exit at the bottom down by my feet. In the next several seconds, there were a handful of farts, a couple of turds, and the event ended, yet I was now sitting there with my pants full of vomit, my back covered in shit that had bounced off the toilet, spattered on three ceramic tiled walls to a height of about five feet, and still had enough force to come back at me, covering the back of my shirt with droplets of liquidshit. All while thick shit was spread all over my ass in a ring curiously in the shape of a toilet seat. And there was no fucking toilet paper.
What could I do but laugh. I must have sounded like a complete maniac to the guy who then wandered into the bathroom. He actually asked if I was OK since I was laughing so hard I must have sounded like I was crying hysterically. I calmed down just enough to ask him if he would get the manager. And told him to have the manager bring some toilet paper. When the manager walked in, he brought the toilet paper with him, but in no way was prepared for what happened next. I simply told him that there was no way I was going to explain what was happening in the stall, but that I needed several wet towels and I needed him to go ask my wife to come help me. I told him where we were sitting and he left. At that point, I think he was probably assuming that I had pissed just a bit in my pants or something similarly benign.
About two minutes later, my wife came into the bathroom not knowing what was wrong and with a certain amount of worry in her voice. I explained to her (still laughing and having trouble getting out words) that I had a slight accident and needed her help. Knowing that I had experienced some close calls in the past, she probably assumed that I had laid down a small turd or something and just needed to bring the car around so we could bolt immediately. Until I asked her, Im sure she had no idea that she was about to go across the street and purchase me new underwear, new socks, new pants, a new shirt, and (by that time due to considerable leakage around the elastic ankles thingies) new sneakers. And she then started to laugh herself since I was still laughing.
She began to ask for an explanation as to what had happened when I promised her that I would tell her later, but that I just needed to handle damage control for the time being. She left.
The manager then came back in with a half dozen wet towels and a few dry ones. I asked him to also bring a mop and bucket upon which he assured me that they would clean up anything that needed to be cleaned. Without giving him specific details, I explained that what was going on in that stall that night was far in excess of what I would expect anyone to deal with, what with most of the folks working at Ryans making minimum wage of just slightly above.
At that moment, I think it dawned on him exactly the gravity of the situation. Then that manager went so far above the call of duty that I will be eternally grateful for his actions. He hooked up a hose. Fortunately, commercial bathrooms are constructed with tile walls and tile floors and have a drain in the middle of the room in order to make clean up easy. Fortunately, I was in a commercial bathroom. He hooked up the hose to the spigot located under the sink as I began cleaning myself up with the wet towels. Just as I was finishing, my wife got back with the new clothes and passed them into the stall, whereupon I stuffed the previously worn clothing into the plastic bag that came from the store, handing the bag to my wife. I finished cleaning myself off and carefully put on my new clothes, still stuck in the stall since I figured that it would be in bad taste to go out of the stall to get redressed in the event I happened to be standing there naked and some little bastard kid walked in. At that point, I had only made a mess; I had not yet committed a felony and intended to keep it that way.
When I finished getting dressed, I picked up the hose and cleaned up the entire stall, washing down the remains toward the drain in the center of the room. I put down the hose and walked out of the bathroom. I had intended to go to the manager and thank him for all he had done, but when I walked out, three of the management staff were there to greet me with a standing ovation. I started laughing so hard that I thought I was going to throw up again, but managed to scurry out to the car where my wife was now waiting to pick me up by the front door. The upshot of all this is that I strongly recommend eating dinner at Ryans Steak House. They have, by far, the management staff of any restaurant in which I have eaten.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 27, 2010)

[youtube]POdOBXOXQts[/youtube]


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 27, 2010)

[youtube]OvAHYR5DnZE[/youtube]


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 27, 2010)

This guy is such a boob.

[youtube]SrA_kGB007U&feature[/youtube]


----------



## Leothwyn (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 27, 2010)

[youtube]5Rr30tpPM4w[/youtube]


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 27, 2010)

[youtube]YFY6XLH6Tvk[/youtube]


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 27, 2010)

[youtube]VtxlR0UTGMk&feature[/youtube]


----------



## beginnerbloomer (Feb 28, 2010)

That fisherman is a lame version of Russel Coight: All Aussie Adventurer.


Look him up,he's hilarious.


----------



## doctorD (Feb 28, 2010)

Russel Coight is doing a character. Bill dance is genuine so he wins.


----------



## Big P (Feb 28, 2010)

an i know its not just the song, and i know its not just the drink



[youtube]kqaTjzvMq18[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 28, 2010)

beginnerbloomer said:


> That fisherman is a lame version of Russel Coight: All Aussie Adventurer.
> 
> 
> Look him up,he's hilarious.


that fisherman is one of the most well know fisherman out there. he's doing nothing but himself. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bill_Dance_Outdoors


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## mexiblunt (Mar 1, 2010)

They are making a killing on that shit!!


----------



## DST (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice retail Display cabinet^^^^^


----------



## jats (Mar 1, 2010)

.......


----------



## d.s.m. (Mar 1, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> that fisherman is one of the most well know fisherman out there. he's doing nothing but himself. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bill_Dance_Outdoors


Bill Dance is the man.


----------



## Boneman (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## purpz (Mar 1, 2010)

This is an old show i used to watch on the comedy show. good times..good times...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0cSh1EUM6I

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRAz7pck_ps&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OhlXgXYNr9c&feature=related


----------



## purpz (Mar 1, 2010)

here's another gem i ran into from "the man show" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBcL4VStpPY&feature=PlayList&p=58EAEA272D29C8F1&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=52


----------



## ANC (Mar 2, 2010)

[youtube]z4gK3RRtCHwhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4gK3RRtCHw[/youtube]


----------



## jats (Mar 2, 2010)

......


----------



## ANC (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## smppro (Mar 2, 2010)

ANC said:


>


They have computers more advanced than a Gibson.


----------



## Big P (Mar 2, 2010)

hardroc said:


> HOLY SWEET JESUS is that shit for real?


 

no, just showing how rediculess that show is somtimes


----------



## smokinmayne (Mar 2, 2010)

the punch lines are the worst


----------



## edsthreads (Mar 2, 2010)

Watch this bad ass old white lady lay into this racist drunk... This is fuckin' hilarious

[youtube]3RONUVzHApk[/youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RONUVzHApk


----------



## hardroc (Mar 2, 2010)

Big P said:


> no, just showing how rediculess that show is somtimes


 WHEW!!!! 
I thought that shit was legit.....had me kinda scared for a min.
I hate Horatio, or however you spell that name, him and his sunglasses.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 2, 2010)

Horatio sucks balls.Hes about as scary as my little sister.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 2, 2010)

Just watched this episode on comedy central again last night has to be the funniest clip from my favorite episode ever. New season starts mar 17

http://www.southparkstudios.com/clips/251902/?searchterm=bottom%20bitch


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## That 5hit (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Boneman (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## That 5hit (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## jats (Mar 2, 2010)

......


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## That 5hit (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## That 5hit (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## i heartmj (Mar 2, 2010)

now this is gangster.


----------



## happyface (Mar 2, 2010)

dduuddee you guys gotta check this link,people of walmart freaking funny as hell
http://www.peopleofwalmart.com/?page_id=9798

here is some of my favorites
*It&#8217;s What&#8217;s for Dinner*







Why are all these guys following me everywhere?

*Smells Like Shame*







I think that triangle is a scratch-n-sniff. Go on, try it.

*Shop At Walmart You Will*







I can tell you whats _*not*_ in that backpack&#8230;.condoms. Well, not unless his Princess Leia pillow can give birth.

*Just A Juggalo*







When you meet grown adults who are still afraid of clowns, it&#8217;s not because of Bozo or It, it&#8217;s due to guys like Violent J right here that enjoy stealing children&#8217;s dreams.

*Strange Brew*







Hockey jersey, Scottish kilt, neo-Nazi boots&#8230;.the only logical conclusion is that he is on his way to interview for an open position of &#8220;Crazy Hooligan&#8221;.


----------



## Jessaliz (Mar 3, 2010)

RichThaMan said:


> whoops correction she/he does have polio


thats a unplanned wheely waitin to happen


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 3, 2010)

Jessaliz said:


> thats a unplanned wheely waitin to happen


 she looks ready for the winter


----------



## NinjaOZDuce (Mar 3, 2010)

thanks for the walmart site...crazy funny lmao


----------



## isthislegal (Mar 3, 2010)

I personally think this is the best "thread" on the net!!!


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Mar 3, 2010)

That 5hit said:


> http://www.thatsphucked.com/Default.aspx


That sent me to a cam whore site.


----------



## jats (Mar 3, 2010)

.....


----------



## anhedonia (Mar 3, 2010)

[youtube]5Uw03hS_EMY[/youtube]


----------



## happyface (Mar 3, 2010)

one of my favorite family guy moments ever.its from plane train automobile or something the movie with john candy but its soo funny how peter does it.sorry its from some dudes TV but i saw the episode today and justr cracked up.

[youtube]pvgHMEM_WJ0[/youtube]


----------



## Leothwyn (Mar 3, 2010)

*
Breathalyzer Fail:*








*
Sober vs. Drunk*:


----------



## happyface (Mar 4, 2010)

ya i love that too.

[youtube]xkwh_cDUMWk[/youtube]

this one is just classic
[youtube]VJCyREC2a_Y[/youtube]

an im gonna embed yours 
[youtube]Y1Y4nn8OQjE[/youtube]
hahaha
in the kitchen meg awesome


----------



## happyface (Mar 4, 2010)

awe i didnt realise urs was a mix of all of um,good one.


----------



## cph (Mar 4, 2010)

*IDIOT SIGHTING*

*When my husband and I arrived at an automobile dealership to pick up our car, we were told the keys had been locked in it. We went to the service department and found a mechanic working feverishly to unlock the driver side door. As I watched from the passenger side, I instinctively tried the door handle and discovered that it was unlocked. 'Hey,' I announced to the technician, 'it's open!' His reply: 'I know. I already got that side.'*​ 
*This was at the Ford dealership in Canton, MS*​



*IDIOT SIGHTING**: *
*We had to have the garage door repaired. *
*The Sears repairman told us that one of our problems was that we did not have a 'large' enough motor on the opener.*

*I thought for a minute, and said that we had the largest one Sears made at that time, a 1/2 horsepower. *


*He shook his head and said, 'Lady, you need a 1/4 horsepower.' I responded that 1/2 was larger than 1/4. He said, 'NO, it's not.' Four is larger than two.' *

*We haven't used Sears repair since.*​ 
*IDIOT SIGHTING:*​ 
*My daughter and I went through the McDonald's take-out window and I gave the clerk a $5 bill. Our total was $4.25, so I also handed her a quarter.*​


*She said, 'you gave me too much money.' I said, 'Yes I**know, but this way you can just give me a dollar bill back. She sighed and went to get the manager, who asked me to repeat my request. I did so, and he handed me back the quarter, and said 'We're sorry but we could not do that kind of thing.' The clerk then proceeded to give me back $1 and 75 cents in change. *

*Do not confuse the clerks at McD's.*​
​ 

*IDIOT SIGHTING* :
*I live in a semi rural area. We recently had a new neighbor call the local township administrative office to request the removal of the DEER CROSSING sign on our road. The reason: 'Too many deer are being hit by cars out here!**I don't think this is a good place for them to be crossing anymore.' *​ 
*From Kingman , KS*​ 


*IDIOT SIGHTING IN FOOD SERVICE**:*
*My daughter went to a local Taco Bell *
*and ordered a taco. She asked the person behind *
*the counter for 'minimal lettuce.' *
*He said he was sorry, *
*but they only had iceburg lettuce.*
*-- From Kansas City *​ 


*IDIOT SIGHTING**:*
*I was at the airport, checking in at the gate when an airport employee asked, 'Has anyone put anything in your baggage without your knowledge?' To which I replied, 'If it was without my knowledge, how would I know?' He smiled knowingly and nodded,*
*'That's why we ask.'*​ 
*Happened in Birmingham , Ala.*​ 

*IDIOT SIGHTING** :*
*The stoplight on the corner buzzes when it's safe to cross the street. I was crossing with an intellectually challenged coworker of mine. She asked if I knew what the buzzer was for. I explained that it signals blind people when the light is red. Appalled, she responded, 'What on earth are blind people doing driving?!'*​ 
*She was a probation officer inWichita , KS *​



*IDIOT SIGHTING**: *
*At a good-bye luncheon for an old and dear coworker who was leaving the company due to 'downsizing,' our manager commented cheerfully, 'This is fun. We should do this more often.' Not another word was spoken. We all just looked at each other with that deer-in-the-headlights stare.*​ 
*This was a lunch at Texas Instruments.*​ 
*; *
*IDIOT SIGHTING**: *
*I work with an individual who plugged her power strip back into itself and for the sake of her life, couldn't understand why her system would not turn on. *​ 
*A deputy with the Dallas County Sheriffs office, no less.*​ 





*How would you pronounce this child's name? *

*"Le-a" *​ 
*Leah?? NO *
*Lee - A?? NOPE *
*Lay - a?? NO *
*Lei?? Guess Again. *​


*This child attends a school in** Kansas City, Mo. Her mother is irate because everyone is getting her name wrong. *
​ 

*It's pronounced "Ledasha", When the Mother was asked about the pronunciation of the name, she said, "the dash don't be silent." *

*SO, if you see something come across your desk like this please remember to pronounce the dash.. *​


*If dey axe you why, tell dem de dash don't be silent.*​


----------



## Louis541 (Mar 4, 2010)

[youtube]gU_7j5Ctuo4[/youtube]

This was worth the watch. especially at the end when they bring the lawyer in?


----------



## hardroc (Mar 4, 2010)

cph said:


> *IDIOT SIGHTING*​
> 
> 
> *When my husband and I arrived at an automobile dealership to pick up our car, we were told the keys had been locked in it. We went to the service department and found a mechanic working feverishly to unlock the driver side door. As I watched from the passenger side, I instinctively tried the door handle and discovered that it was unlocked. 'Hey,' I announced to the technician, 'it's open!' His reply: 'I know. I already got that side.'*​
> ...


wow some bright light bulbs in that post lol, nothing surprises me anymore
Nice post cph


----------



## jats (Mar 4, 2010)

........


----------



## Boneman (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## Boneman (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## That 5hit (Mar 4, 2010)

^^^true dat^^^


----------



## Leothwyn (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm going to stray from funny over to trippy for a minute...

None of these are photoshopped:














*






From another perspective:

**







**




*


----------



## ANC (Mar 5, 2010)

Boneman said:


>


 Oh look, your garden threw up.


----------



## Boneman (Mar 5, 2010)

*Hey! I reflect those remarks  LOL*



ANC said:


> Oh look, your garden threw up.


----------



## Boneman (Mar 5, 2010)

*Here is what I call a buffet*


----------



## Boneman (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## hardroc (Mar 5, 2010)

wow what a freaky looking caterpiller


----------



## northeastern lights (Mar 5, 2010)

Holy shit this guy is funny!


Check it out at 3:00





[youtube]POdOBXOXQts[/youtube]


----------



## hardroc (Mar 5, 2010)

oh my GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!! that guy is a complete moron!!!!!!!!!!!!! ahahahahahhahahaa what a funny fucker, poor bastard though lol not too bright


----------



## Leothwyn (Mar 5, 2010)

[youtube]iYXUiGjeeaU[/youtube]


----------



## Leothwyn (Mar 5, 2010)

[youtube]2byD0ytOWwY[/youtube]


----------



## hardroc (Mar 5, 2010)

wow, Ned is one funny fucker


----------



## Leothwyn (Mar 5, 2010)

hardroc said:


> wow, Ned is one funny fucker


One more:
[youtube]4-Irs1ewDoM[/youtube]


----------



## hardroc (Mar 5, 2010)

do ya have a doll like your mom? lmfao


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 5, 2010)

Boneman said:


> *Here is what I call a buffet*









i call it "blue balls".


----------



## Leothwyn (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## Murfy (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Secret Jardin (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Leothwyn (Mar 6, 2010)

[youtube]iC65ufGUvKM[/youtube]


----------



## Leothwyn (Mar 6, 2010)

FACEBOOK:


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 6, 2010)

that metallica shit was pretty funny just watching that dudes face was cracking me up


----------



## ImTheFireMan (Mar 6, 2010)

grapes grapes grapes


----------



## purpz (Mar 7, 2010)

Here's my favorite "jackass" episode, the link is below : D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VV6In1K8zKk&feature=grec


----------



## ANC (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## c5rftw (Mar 7, 2010)

I couldn't stop laughing when I saw this. They just continue with the show?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DooyoFJks3c&feature=player_embedded


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 7, 2010)

what ever happend to this lil'bitch i think she's lieing
[youtube]5CvIKnk6P5Y[/youtube]


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 7, 2010)

impossiable for a person to fall asleep getting a tat
now if she said she passed out thats one thing but this is your first tat ever and your falling asleep like its nothing LOL


----------



## RhymesWithGosh (Mar 7, 2010)

That 5hit said:


> what ever happend to this lil'bitch i think she's lieing
> [youtube]5CvIKnk6P5Y[/youtube]


she did lie. She lied because she was afraid of getting in trouble with her parents.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 7, 2010)

She will regret that shit.


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 7, 2010)

hydrotech364 said:


> She will regret that shit.


thats what happened
she thought it was going to be cute like rihanna
but turnned out ugly
thats a clear cut case of buyer's remorse
in her mind she had it all worked out
but when she saw it she shitted brix's


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 7, 2010)

i said, ...... "5 or 6". 

lolz


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 7, 2010)

but even 1 would'ev looked ugly


----------



## c5rftw (Mar 7, 2010)

at least there is reason for people to look at her now


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 7, 2010)

i have plenty of tats and i would never let that guy tat me 
for no reason not even for free


----------



## Big P (Mar 7, 2010)

[youtube]gBkVuT5pw1g&[/youtube]


----------



## tuffles (Mar 8, 2010)

RhymesWithGosh said:


> she did lie. She lied because she was afraid of getting in trouble with her parents.


Here is the story admitting it. It was all over the news over here.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/belgium/5603769/Girl-with-56-stars-tattooed-on-face-admits-she-asked-for-them.html


----------



## tuffles (Mar 8, 2010)

old spice, do you yanks have it over there?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owGykVbfgUE


----------



## NinjaOZDuce (Mar 8, 2010)

Fat ppl falling


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 8, 2010)

i just like it when the skater pushers over the bmxer


----------



## RhymesWithGosh (Mar 8, 2010)

tuffles said:


> old spice, do you yanks have it over there?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owGykVbfgUE


 
yeah we do. same set of ads as well. They're quite funny.


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## Leothwyn (Mar 8, 2010)

Optical Illusion:


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 8, 2010)

there love for young girls go a little to far 
creepy


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 8, 2010)

Courtney's new ink.


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 8, 2010)

how much is meth in your area?


----------



## Big P (Mar 8, 2010)

hydrotech364 said:


> Courtney's new ink.


 
lol for a sec there I thought you were posting a pic of your methhead g/f



that is one nasty skank


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 8, 2010)

she swallows




















































































































trust me


----------



## bestbuds09 (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## NinjaOZDuce (Mar 9, 2010)

That 5hit said:


> she swallows
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Big P (Mar 9, 2010)

NinjaOZDuce said:


> Pics or it didnt happen


 
lol


i bet you can get aids from her mouth 


she shouldnt even eat with that mouth


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 9, 2010)

[youtube]l45RVwT6XSM[/youtube]


----------



## diggitydank420 (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## tip top toker (Mar 9, 2010)

diggitydank420 said:


>


hahaha, that's just plain cute


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 9, 2010)

I could watch that all day but I'll stop now.


----------



## BigTitLvr (Mar 9, 2010)

Big P said:


> one man in short shorts.. can change the world.. you can fast forward a little to get the jist
> 
> 
> [youtube]GA8z7f7a2Pk[/youtube]


LOL. WHAT THE HELL BROUGHT THAT ON? I've never seen a crown do that before.


----------



## Leothwyn (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 9, 2010)

Capitalism .... FTW!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm hoping we are done with the Meth Skank portion of the thread.
That was bringing me down man.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 9, 2010)

This just in Buckwheat has converted to Islam.












 He wishes that he be referred to as Kareem of wheat from now on,infidels!


----------



## anhedonia (Mar 9, 2010)

happyface said:


> dduuddee you guys gotta check this link,people of walmart freaking funny as hell
> http://www.peopleofwalmart.com/?page_id=9798
> 
> here is some of my favorites
> ...


Cant say for sure what that bottom is but I can tell you it certainly is NOT a kilt. He probably thinks it is though. Many people think they can wrap a piece of plaid material around thier waist and its a kilt. Ive seen tons of them.


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 9, 2010)

it doesnt matter he's a skinhead 
they were women cloths anyways
i dont understand how 1 gay group can hate another


----------



## happyface (Mar 9, 2010)

anhedonia said:


> Cant say for sure what that bottom is but I can tell you it certainly is NOT a kilt. He probably thinks it is though. Many people think they can wrap a piece of plaid material around thier waist and its a kilt. Ive seen tons of them.


 where do u live???


----------



## Boneman (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 9, 2010)

[youtube]-VvfDC5wf1U[/youtube]


----------



## StarScream (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 10, 2010)

Ppl don't like the color blue? Huh??


----------



## cph (Mar 10, 2010)

Our fun facts for the day 

*It takes your food seven seconds to get from your mouth to your stomach. *

*One human hair can support 3kg (6.6 lb).*

*The average man's private area is three times the length of his thumb. 

Human thighbones are stronger than concrete. 

A woman's heart beats faster than a man's... 

There are about one trillion bacteria on each of your feet.

Women blink twice as often as men. 

The average person's skin weighs twice as much as the brain.

Your body uses 300 muscles to balance itself when you are standing still. 

If saliva cannot dissolve something, you cannot taste it. *

*Women** reading this will be finished now. *

*Men** are still busy checking their thumbs. *


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 10, 2010)

I didn't even read past the thumb part....


----------



## cph (Mar 10, 2010)

Come on, zip your pants up and finish reading. lol


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 10, 2010)

eggamuffin.....

Womens mouths run faster than mens as well....


----------



## edsthreads (Mar 10, 2010)

*Perfectly timed pics:*


----------



## hardroc (Mar 10, 2010)

haahahahhaah nice pics +rep man


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 10, 2010)

The Prince Andrew one is a classic!


----------



## ...... (Mar 10, 2010)

cph said:


> Our fun facts for the day
> 
> *It takes your food seven seconds to get from your mouth to your stomach.*
> 
> ...


hahaahaha this was good


----------



## edsthreads (Mar 10, 2010)

hardroc said:


> haahahahhaah nice pics +rep man


Cheers for the rep dude & great thread.. here's some more for ya:

Just a matter of time until...... FAIL!













The guy in the black shirt knows something we don't?






FFS... that's gonna need a Elastoplast.. jeeeez






Dentist time:


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 10, 2010)

In the baseball pic, notice the natural instinct of the father on the left shielding his baby.


----------



## hardroc (Mar 10, 2010)

Dude looks like Peter Pan lol


----------



## Big P (Mar 10, 2010)

lol i love that guy drinkin the beer lol


that bat coulda hit him he wouldnt of even felt it lol 









also take a look at that bout it ass little gurl on the bottom she aint even drinkin looks like she aint worried about a ting mon


----------



## edsthreads (Mar 10, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> In the baseball pic, notice the natural instinct of the father on the left shielding his baby.


Yeah I noticed that too.. I swear the dude in the black t-shirt knows something though.. he has that smug look on his face


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 10, 2010)

that pic is epic so much crazy shit going on.....like everyone else got their hands up while the guy gettin hit with the bat is blocking it with his face. What's the fat bitch behind him doing? Blocking it with a cardboard box or peeling the cheese off the box?


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 10, 2010)

i think the guy in blue has gotten the game confused.. i think that's a football he's trying to catch. either that or he's casting a magnetic charm on mr faceblock


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 10, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> i think the guy in blue has gotten the game confused.. i think that's a football he's trying to catch. either that or he's casting a magnetic charm on mr faceblock


Everything in that pic is funny but that comment made me lol myself


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 10, 2010)

Yah gotta figure everyone in that pic has a copy on their wall by now...  that's me right there!


----------



## edsthreads (Mar 10, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Yah gotta figure everyone in that pic has a copy on their wall by now...  that's me right there!


It's kinda like a work of art that pic.. so much going on & so many differnt possibilities/stories


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 10, 2010)

At least that lady found a use for her AT&T phone.....

here's some hopefully not reposts


----------



## edsthreads (Mar 10, 2010)

Pipe Dream said:


> At least that lady found a use for her AT&T phone.....
> 
> here's some hopefully not reposts


LOl if I think I would be the same as the Burglar in that newspaper cutting


----------



## Keenly (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## d.s.m. (Mar 10, 2010)

More baseball fun.


----------



## Benassi (Mar 10, 2010)

Anyone remember Ren & Stimpy?


----------



## cph (Mar 10, 2010)

Benassi said:


> Anyone remember Ren & Stimpy?


How could you forget about Ren and Stimpy!! My wife was giving me hard time about my Log just the other day.


----------



## Big P (Mar 10, 2010)

its better than bad its good


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 10, 2010)

Benassi said:


> Anyone remember Ren & Stimpy?


hahahaaaaaaaaaa. what they really need though is some magical singing golden cheeses!


----------



## Big P (Mar 10, 2010)

this is a bad ass song, tastes a bit fruity at first but its sick



[youtube]vqy0eH1lIZ4[/youtube]


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 10, 2010)

I think there is a video of this from every country now.....


[youtube]bDC4auqSGWo[/youtube]


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 10, 2010)

ahh he didn't fall, but it was good video to watch while I bump this song


----------



## d.s.m. (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 10, 2010)

Pipe Dream said:


> ahh he didn't fall, but it was good video to watch while I bump this song



That was the fun! I also kept waiting but hey, give him some credit for running in that getup and not busting his arse. 

He was BEGGING for them to turn it off at the end.... the panic was hilarious...... the wall is after you!!


----------



## pokerstud (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## Leothwyn (Mar 10, 2010)

[youtube]ptpl68MPqCg[/youtube]


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 11, 2010)

We've found the key to productivity. It's Fred, down in the shop. He makes stuff.


----------



## Leothwyn (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 11, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> I think there is a video of this from every country now.....
> 
> 
> [youtube]bDC4auqSGWo[/youtube]


Meet Mohammed...

His boy, Mohammed...

Daughter Jumaana...

Jameela, his wife....

"Jameela! Stop this crazy thing!"

The last thing anybody from Ethiopia should be doing is wasting calories.


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 11, 2010)

[youtube]cnTTnFuUAZg[/youtube]


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 11, 2010)

[youtube]wAs_NJtLWMM[/youtube]


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 11, 2010)

[youtube]q8G_znd_4v4[/youtube]


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 11, 2010)

[youtube]efWjDDQZDK4[/youtube]


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 11, 2010)

[youtube]lCdv4GHTyo4[/youtube]


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 11, 2010)

[youtube]KPqOQnpragc[/youtube]


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 11, 2010)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Meet Mohammed...
> 
> His boy, Mohammed...
> 
> ...


Thanks JO, now I have that damn song running around in my head. A left over no doubt from my wasted childhood in front of the tube on sunday mornings.
GWN


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 11, 2010)

[youtube]iKN8k_oyNGA[/youtube]


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 11, 2010)

[youtube]pFZHpzTNzK4[/youtube]


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 11, 2010)

[youtube]eSptqzfTSSE[/youtube]

 Judy was HOT!!


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 11, 2010)

[youtube]CbOtiOfRSiY[/youtube]


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 11, 2010)

That 5hit said:


> [youtube]pFZHpzTNzK4[/youtube]


 hahaha

I can't find it but you ever see that episode of the newleywed game and the guy asks her "what's the strangest place you ever made love?"




and than she says "in the butt'


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 11, 2010)

[youtube]iKN8k_oyNGA[/youtube]


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 11, 2010)

[youtube]ZvdZJvmAfws[/youtube]


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 11, 2010)

[youtube]bJS5tUsZYOg[/youtube]


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 11, 2010)

[youtube]Oqtso4bgrp8[/youtube]


----------



## smokinmayne (Mar 11, 2010)

that is brutal to watch


----------



## Boneman (Mar 11, 2010)

*She just got done with a set (stripping) and was not prepared for the question.*



That 5hit said:


> [youtube]Oqtso4bgrp8[/youtube]


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 11, 2010)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Thanks JO, now I have that damn song running around in my head. A left over no doubt from my wasted childhood in front of the tube on sunday mornings.
> GWN


I got your back, Dude.

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/G5dK9FNPgA4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/G5dK9FNPgA4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


CrackerJax said:


> [youtube]eSptqzfTSSE[/youtube]
> 
> Judy was HOT!!


Judy *is* hot!


----------



## Boneman (Mar 11, 2010)

*Judy is smoking hot there *


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 11, 2010)

Ill never look @ Judy the same way.Any pics of the MILF Jane?


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## Big P (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## That 5hit (Mar 11, 2010)

a must see
http://wetpussygames.com/adult-games/spiderman-fellatio.html


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 11, 2010)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Judy *is* hot!









My sister's a whore!


----------



## happyface (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## That 5hit (Mar 11, 2010)

can someone photoshop a cock in that last pic


----------



## pinstash (Mar 11, 2010)

67 year old Vietnam Vet gets harassed by a punk on the bus http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WTMAuEXk-g


----------



## Keenly (Mar 12, 2010)

pinstash said:


> 67 year old Vietnam Vet gets harassed by a punk on the bus http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WTMAuEXk-g




the reason this video is great, is because (no matter what color they are) there are some dumbass youth thugs in america who like to act all hard and tough and intimidate other people


its obvious from the video the old dude did not want to fight, he just wanted to get to wear he was going

he moved to the front, and the black really didnt like it when he said "ill slap the shit out of you"

he got put in his place


----------



## Keenly (Mar 12, 2010)

double post to comment on the avatar porn its LOL status



but on a more serious note avatar was the first movie i ever watched where at the end i noticed i had actually, throughout the movie, developed feelings for the main female character 

not like sexual fantasies or anything, but a strange attraction thats hard to explain

eh oh well its gone now but the av porn looks JUST like both chars in the movie


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 12, 2010)

Well, I can see our little Keenly is growing up! Starting to have feeling for a cartoon eh?

Someday.... a real human being? 

When I was 5, I used to dream I was eating Bugs Bunny.


----------



## hardroc (Mar 12, 2010)

were you chewing on his carrot? ahahahahahahaha


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 12, 2010)

It was a weird dream and a recurring one over and over again for about a year. We would be at a restaurant and Bugs would be my company at the table. Then when the dinner came out.... it was Bugs again on the plate, and I ate him.

I'm just glad it wasn't DICK Tracy.....


----------



## hardroc (Mar 12, 2010)

ahahahahahahahaha


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## ImTheFireMan (Mar 12, 2010)

haha that5hit

here you go


----------



## ImTheFireMan (Mar 12, 2010)

1234567890


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 12, 2010)

ImTheFireMan said:


> haha that5hit
> 
> here you go


The only problem with that pic now is that the two "sweeties" have the wrong reaction....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Leothwyn (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## That 5hit (Mar 12, 2010)

[youtube]PYgGtyaoMzM[/youtube]


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 12, 2010)

[youtube]mfopDCJF_Ao[/youtube]


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 12, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> The only problem with that pic now is that the two "sweeties" have the wrong reaction....


 and that the guy has a perfectly normal reaction


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 12, 2010)

[youtube]IirwbDZbG1Y[/youtube]


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 12, 2010)

This beer tastes decieving!


----------



## Keenly (Mar 12, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Well, I can see our little Keenly is growing up! Starting to have feeling for a cartoon eh?
> 
> Someday.... a real human being?
> 
> When I was 5, I used to dream I was eating Bugs Bunny.



eh, the only problem i have is i lack the balls to A) break up with my current girl that i honestly cant stand and B) stop being so damn shy around chicks i am fond of and actually talk to them


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 12, 2010)

I feel as though I am peeking into a therapy room.
Now back to the funny stuff.


----------



## Keenly (Mar 12, 2010)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I feel as though I am peeking into a therapy room.
> Now back to the funny stuff.




damn that chick is ugly


----------



## doctorD (Mar 12, 2010)

must be why shes so pro masturbation. Who would fuck her lol


----------



## Big P (Mar 12, 2010)

Keenly said:


> eh, the only problem i have is i lack the balls to A) break up with my current girl that i honestly cant stand and B) stop being so damn shy around chicks i am fond of and actually talk to them


 
i used to have an problem like that, i would medicate with alcahol, i bassically became and alcaholic to cope with my social anxienty, 


i would litteraly take shots before even calling a gurl so i wouldnt sound like a sweaty nervious looser, cuz a gurl will diss you in a heart beat if you seem like your a chump


then after calming my nerves with alc and pimping them on the phone, we would have to meet,

so on my way to any and every date i would be driving to say her place chugging tequlia straight out the bottle while driving

by the time i get to thier house im nothing but smooth and talkative and funny, normally it would literally take me months to feel comfortable enough around a person to call them a freind

i would have never gotten any pussy sober becauser my anxienty would always manifest


anyway sometimes people have problems that need to be medicated,

ive been on lexapro 20MG for years now,


its amazing when you can finnaly step back and look back and actully see how bad off you really were or i really was before this medication cured me,. it truly a wonder how i got through life till that point, i bet the stress would have caused me to have a heart attack at an early age if i didnt get help



lol i dont even like to drink too much anymore and before i was on my way to drinking myself to death

anyway take it from me it is imperative you make sure you do not need medication


just like depression and other weird mental illnesses or whatever can debilitate your life,

man o man you should have seen me on acid, talk about a bad trips, my anxiety would get so out of control i have fainted before from hyperventilation

and years upon years of smoking ganja did not help the situation,

and i knew it was all in my head cuz when id smoke weed id keep convincing myself i was having a heart attack, but if i was drunk i never felt like that,

because the luqoir was getting rid of my constant fear, but it was only fear of looking stupid, almost a fear of somone finding out i was nervious and thinking i was a little bitch. i think I thought that about myself in my mind

I finnaly feel like a normal person now. infact i feel like im a little better of than normal people because of past expiriances.


when you are a push over, people will push you over.


you know how they say einstein flunked math in college?


i feel like that, like i used to flunk math class and now im greatest mathimatic mind that has ever lived


medphorically ofcoarse




anyways back to the funnies


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh sure. i think it happens to all young men. 

Whe I was around 18, I would always spank my sausage before a date to calm me down. Then my body started to compensate (because I was 1, and I found I had to spank even closer to the date. 
Then it got to the point where I had to spank myself on the drive over to pick up the date or I was a wreck. It all ended predictably when I finally pulled up to a girls house and couldn't finish. Her brother spied me through the living room window. He came flying out of there after me, but luckily he had a date that night and his pants were halfway down.

I learned to cope differently after that one.






yes, I'm kidding.


----------



## hardroc (Mar 12, 2010)

wow that's some deep shit Big P, glad you over came you shyness without the booze.


----------



## hardroc (Mar 12, 2010)

ahahahahhaaha that some funny shit there C J


----------



## pinstash (Mar 12, 2010)

awesome jet boat jump! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5rWO2qL6WQ


----------



## Keenly (Mar 12, 2010)

nah nah nah i dont need meds i just need to stop being so damn shy around chicks


i get nervous my hands get all sweaty


normally im one of the funniest people you would ever meet but man when those bitches show up i seem to sort of turn off


most of my girlfriends have been some what low on the scale since i dont fear rejection as much with a chick thats not so hot


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 12, 2010)

some more pics


----------



## x<Juniper][niartS>x (Mar 12, 2010)

I love demotivators.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## doctorD (Mar 13, 2010)

Short documentry about the old white dude that got in the fight on the bus. I saw he a bad ass in the other vid but this one...wow now I have no doubt he is a bad mutherfucker!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AedJy9tAYL4&feature=player_embedded#


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 13, 2010)

doctorD said:


> Short documentry about the old white dude that got in the fight on the bus. I saw he a bad ass in the other vid but this one...wow now I have no doubt he is a bad mutherfucker!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AedJy9tAYL4&feature=player_embedded#






"they let me drive the squad car home. i pulled a guy over for speeding. let him go when he palmed me 20 dollars. chicago style." 

you gotta love this guy.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 13, 2010)

I always appreciate the real deal when it comes along, no matter how rough the edges are.

Now I was too young for Vietnam, but after watching this guy, I sure as heck would want him covering my arse in the bush. I'd be 3 feet from him at all times...


----------



## jats (Mar 13, 2010)

...........


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 13, 2010)

[youtube]lEXZ2hfD3bU[/youtube]

[youtube]6vW9gUmooFg[/youtube]


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## That 5hit (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## That 5hit (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## That 5hit (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## That 5hit (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## That 5hit (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## That 5hit (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## That 5hit (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## That 5hit (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## That 5hit (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## That 5hit (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## That 5hit (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## That 5hit (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## That 5hit (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## That 5hit (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## That 5hit (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 13, 2010)

Nothing for nothing, but you do realize you can group the pictures in a single post as opposed to what you are doing...... right?


----------



## ANC (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## tip top toker (Mar 14, 2010)

i like this one 







i like to do just that with smart cars, why don't they have to park parallel to the curb! so box em in nie and tight!


----------



## cph (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## That 5hit (Mar 14, 2010)

great song

[youtube]-QEXRuPf1i8[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Mar 15, 2010)

My inlaws who live in South Africa just took these pics at the weekend

Smooth drive you think?






















Peace, DST


----------



## ANC (Mar 15, 2010)

lol and that is somewhere in Johannesburg at the airport... guess the guy just HAD to make that flight.


----------



## naturesluxuries (Mar 15, 2010)

Big P I love that video of the One Guy in shorts!! Awesome!


----------



## DST (Mar 15, 2010)

ANC said:


> lol and that is somewhere in Johannesburg at the airport... guess the guy just HAD to make that flight.


 i was a bit confused as to the Gauteng license plates, but I think it's more likely to be up in PE as the inlaws ain't near Joeys....

Perhaps it was the pilot for a Nationwide plane, hahaha....

I met a pilot once who would only ever drive a shit heap banger to the airport when he was working. He said, "Why would I leave my 7 series in a car park for 50% of the year"....


----------



## ANC (Mar 15, 2010)

PE JHB, no diffirence, once you leave the cape province, its like the wild west....


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 15, 2010)

if you think about it
not really a bad reinvition of the wheel wouldn't have to worry about the tire ever running flat you prolly can drive right over spike and the tubes are filled with nothing but air 
i think i'm going to clean this up and submit this to goodyear - edit - they prolly wont buy it because a tire that never runs flat cant make them any money but it likely has military app.

not a bad idea


----------



## DST (Mar 15, 2010)

ANC said:


> PE JHB, no diffirence, once you leave the cape province, its like the wild west....


too true....heres one for you ANC

I tried to sign up...but no answer on the door...


----------



## ANC (Mar 15, 2010)

Lol, you DO get that my nic is a form of IRONY? The ANC is a corrupt bunch of thieves, similar to your politicians, except with grade 4 education... yep our pres has a primary school education.

P.S. check those rim marks the wheel makes, bet it sounds lovely.


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 15, 2010)

prolly sounds like one of these moveing at highway speeds


----------



## DST (Mar 15, 2010)

ANC said:


> Lol, you DO get that my nic is a form of IRONY? The ANC is a corrupt bunch of thieves, similar to your politicians, except with grade 4 education... yep our pres has a primary school education.
> 
> P.S. check those rim marks the wheel makes, bet it sounds lovely.


I figured that, the humour in your avatar kind of seals it as well (I always giggle when I see it!) 



That 5hit said:


> prolly sounds like one of these moveing at highway speeds


EXACTLY! 

At least the car looked clean(ish)


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 15, 2010)

[youtube]-ag0ybqYU0U&feature[/youtube]


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 15, 2010)

............................


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 15, 2010)

DST said:


> I figured that, the humour in your avatar kind of seals it as well (I always giggle when I see it!)
> 
> 
> EXACTLY!
> ...


all in all i still say not a bad diy idea for run flats tires 
wonder if i could fit a regular tire over that


----------



## anhedonia (Mar 15, 2010)

[youtube]b0OzxvClwoU[/youtube] I believe there's 9 of these.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 15, 2010)

[youtube]nMMxIAn_76g[/youtube]


----------



## northeastern lights (Mar 15, 2010)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> [youtube]nMMxIAn_76g[/youtube]


 

Funniest shit ever. I alread posted it awhile back and glad to see it again. " Right of the bat, no big deal...."


"Stop having a boring knife, stop having a boring life..."


----------



## edsthreads (Mar 16, 2010)

Some "Engrish"


----------



## Leothwyn (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## AllAboutIt (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## That 5hit (Mar 16, 2010)

edsthreads said:


> Some "Engrish"


 
makes you think how our shit translate in there shit


----------



## herbose (Mar 16, 2010)

Train......WIN!
Car........FAIL


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 16, 2010)

[youtube]pCdmiZyyGjQ[/youtube]


----------



## jats (Mar 18, 2010)

...............


----------



## hardroc (Mar 18, 2010)

ahahahahahha nice work


----------



## woobystein (Mar 20, 2010)

hope youre hungry


----------



## smppro (Mar 20, 2010)

I think the wholemeal went bad.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 20, 2010)

woobystein said:


> hope youre hungry


 good lord looks like roast beef more than burgers. good post.


----------



## N0iZ (Mar 21, 2010)

Thought these were funny


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2010)

This thread delivers!


----------



## ...... (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## That 5hit (Mar 22, 2010)

the best part about that pic is the old lady thats having the old as baby


----------



## Boneman (Mar 22, 2010)

*Cool pic*


----------



## CdnBud (Mar 22, 2010)

[youtube]UsRJYPr1Dnw[/youtube]


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 23, 2010)

[youtube]70UrBGfChCA[/youtube]


----------



## Leothwyn (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## sunni (Mar 23, 2010)

That 5hit said:


> hope your thirsty
> 
> 
> 
> ...




that was bad really really bad if i wasnt so desensitized i think id be shitting my pants right now
thought it was a lul thread


now i just seen someguy with aknife in his head


----------



## purpz (Mar 23, 2010)

All the people who were swearing in that clip was funny as hell.


----------



## ANC (Mar 23, 2010)

[youtube]6GO-irf4ZP4[/youtube]


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 23, 2010)

[youtube]udBKpo8C5Rw[/youtube]


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 23, 2010)

a must see while high

[youtube]pVRO_a6pQB8[/youtube]


----------



## hardroc (Mar 23, 2010)

Dude's "weed" plant


----------



## northeastern lights (Mar 23, 2010)

I'll give you 400 cash right now


----------



## hardroc (Mar 23, 2010)

naw..........$800


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm going to go ahead and quote hardroc from a thread earlier

That 5hit:That's pretty desturbing.......

These are awesome
[youtube]Qc6w4SzIUN0[/youtube][youtube]w9LHzQxE2UI&NR=1[/youtube]
[youtube]hd9wDBqqIK0[/youtube][youtube]9hp-D5Kp5hs[/youtube]


----------



## hardroc (Mar 23, 2010)

ahahahahah, man I don't get all you spell checkers, lol I type fast and make mistakes and am usually blitzed when typing, but thanks for taking the time to check my spelling for me


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 23, 2010)

hardroc said:


> ahahahahah, man I don't get all you spell checkers, lol I type fast and make mistakes and am usually blitzed when typing, but thanks for taking the time to check my spelling for me


Iwasn't correcting you remember that thread of filthy's with the email address info...you sai that was pretty disturbing and that's what i thought about that drug video WTF that shit is creepy. 
[youtube]TR3QHoqfhX8[/youtube]


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 24, 2010)

I hate to change the subject,but,


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 24, 2010)

A couple more.







TROJAN MAN!!!






Last One,


----------



## jats (Mar 24, 2010)

.................


----------



## Boneman (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## hardroc (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh sorry pipe, I thought you threw that up there cause I spelled disturbing, destrubing


----------



## smppro (Mar 24, 2010)

Pipe Dream said:


> Iwasn't correcting you remember that thread of filthy's with the email address info...you sai that was pretty disturbing and that's what i thought about that drug video WTF that shit is creepy.
> [youtube]TR3QHoqfhX8[/youtube]


Thats shit is funny, ive always heard of the trailer park boys but never watched them. Is it just 1 movie, couple movies, tv show?


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 24, 2010)

smppro said:


> Thats shit is funny, ive always heard of the trailer park boys but never watched them. Is it just 1 movie, couple movies, tv show?


handful of movies, and about 7 series of the tv show. one of my fav shows ever. it's just too funny.


----------



## hardroc (Mar 24, 2010)

yup good ol' Canadian trailer trash lol I love it


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 24, 2010)

smppro said:


> Thats shit is funny, ive always heard of the trailer park boys but never watched them. Is it just 1 movie, couple movies, tv show?


http://www.trailerparkboys.com/

There you can watch the show archives.


----------



## Louis541 (Mar 24, 2010)

Is it a rubber? No, it's a giant pillow. It does have a stash spot to hide your rubbers though.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 25, 2010)

[youtube]6QslvxYq3Ik[/youtube]


----------



## cph (Mar 25, 2010)

I don't know if there are any other engineers on here, but this shit cracked me up!!

*UNDERSTANDING ENGINEERS - Take One*

*Two engineering students were walking across the campus when one said, "Where did you get such a great bike?"*


*The second engineer replied, "Well, I was walking along yesterday minding my own business when a beautiful woman rode up on this bike. She threw the bike to the ground, took off all her clothes and said, "Take what you want."*


*The second engineer nodded approvingly, "Good choice; the clothes probably wouldn't have fit."*

*-----------------------*
*UNDERSTANDING ENGINEERS - Take Two*

*To the optimist, the glass is half full.*
*To the pessimist, the glass is half empty.*
*To the engineer, the glass is twice as big as it needs to be.*

*-----------------------*
*UNDERSTANDING ENGINEERS - Take Three*

*A priest, a doctor and an engineer were waiting one morning for a particularly slow group of golfers. The engineer fumed, "What's with these people? We've been waiting for 15 minutes!*


*The doctor chimed in, "I don't know, but I've never seen such ineptitude!"*

*The priest said, "Hey, here comes the greens keeper. Let's have a word with him."*

*"Hi George, what's the matter with that group ahead of us? They're rather slow, aren't they?"*

*The greens keeper replied, "Oh, yes, that's a group of blind fire-fighters. They lost their sight saving our clubhouse from a fire last year, so we always let them play for free anytime."*


*The group was silent for a moment. Then the priest said, "That's so sad. I think I will say a special prayer for them tonight."*


*The doctor said, "Good idea. And I'm going to contact my ophthalmologist friend and see if there is anything he can do for them."*

*The engineer said, "Why can't they play at night?"*

*-----------------------*
*UNDERSTANDING ENGINEERS - Take Four*

*A man in a hot air balloon realized he was lost. He reduced altitude and spotted a woman below. He descended a bit more and shouted, "Excuse me, can you help me? I promised a friend I would meet him an hour ago, but I don't know where I am."*


*The woman below replied, "You are in a hot air balloon hovering approximately 30 feet above the ground. You are between 40 and 41 degrees north latitude and between 59 and 60 degrees west longitude."*


*"You must be an engineer," said the balloonist.*


*"I am," replied the woman, "How did you know?"*


*"Well," answered the balloonist, "everything you told me is technically correct, but I have no idea what to make of your information, and the fact is I am still lost. Frankly, you've not been much help so far."*

*The woman below responded, "You must be in Management." *

*"I am," replied the balloonist, "but how did you know?"*

*"Well," said the woman, "you don't know where you are or where you are going. You have risen to where you are due to a large quantity of hot air. You made a promise, which you have no idea how to keep, and you expect people beneath you to solve your problems. The fact is you are in exactly the same position you were in before we met, but now, somehow, it's my fault."*

*-----------------------*
*UNDERSTANDING ENGINEERS - Take Five*

*What is the difference between Mechanical Engineers and Civil Engineers?*

*Mechanical Engineers build weapons. Civil Engineers build targets.*

*-----------------------*
*UNDERSTANDING ENGINEERS - Take Six*

*Normal people believe that if it isn't broken, don't fix it.*

*Engineers believe that if it isn't broken, it doesn't have enough features yet.*

*-----------------------*
*UNDERSTANDING ENGINEERS - Take Seven*

*An architect, an artist and an engineer were discussing whether it was better to spend time with the wife or a mistress. The architect said he enjoyed time with his wife, building a solid foundation for an enduring relationship. The artist said he enjoyed time with his mistress, because of the passion and mystery he found there.*


*The engineer said, "I like both."*


*"Both?" Replied the architect and artist.*

*"Yeah. If you have a wife and a mistress, they will each assume you are spending time with the other woman, and you can go to the lab and get some work done."*

*-----------------------*
*UNDERSTANDING ENGINEERS - Take Eight*

*One day, an engineer was crossing a road when a frog called out to him and said, "If you kiss me, I'll turn into a beautiful princess". He bent over, picked up the frog and put it in his pocket.*


*The frog spoke up again and said, "If you kiss me and turn me back into a beautiful princess, I will stay with you for one week." The engineer took the frog out of his pocket, smiled at it and returned it to the pocket.*

*The frog then cried out, "If you kiss me and turn me back into a princess, I'll stay with you and do ANYTHING you want." Again the engineer took the frog out, smiled at it and put it back into his pocket.*


*Finally, the frog asked, "What is the matter? I've told you I'm a beautiful princess, I'll stay with you for a week and do anything you want. Why won't you kiss me?"*

*The engineer said, "Look. I'm an engineer. I don't have time for a girlfriend, but a talking frog, now that's cool." *


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 25, 2010)

Hahahah...# 3 is already in my joke repertoire! A classic!


----------



## feva (Mar 25, 2010)

cph said:


> I don't know if there are any other engineers on here, but this shit cracked me up!!
> 
> *UNDERSTANDING ENGINEERS - Take One*
> 
> ...


 yo cph those are funny as hell. there all so true i got three friends all engineers and i put up with this kinda shit all the time its crazy when they are all together and something gotta be figured out or a argument starts. then none of them shut up about there theory or what needs to be done next. good stuff though cant wait to tell them these.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 25, 2010)

Leave the jokes written down next to a Playboy....that way you can be sure they will read them.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 25, 2010)

*UNDERSTANDING ENGINEERS - Take Six*

*Normal people believe that if it isn't broken, don't fix it.*

*Engineers believe that if it isn't broken, it doesn't have enough features yet.*

Never fails.In 25 years I have yet to find a piece of equipment that could not be better with a little tweaking.+Rep.

*
*


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 25, 2010)

im back from a bit of a "vacation" got a new identity and not sure if this is posted yet but hey here it is..http://www.kontraband.com/videos/22016/Shocker-Song/#show


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 25, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Hahahah...# 3 is already in my joke repertoire! A classic!


For some odd reason #3 appealed to me as well.

All were funny.


----------



## cph (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm glad everyone liked the engineer jokes!

#3 was good, my favorite was #4. Sounds just like my boss.

You're right hydro, everything could use a little here or there.


----------



## logzz (Mar 26, 2010)

My favorite is the apartment grow


----------



## Louis541 (Mar 26, 2010)

LOL! Engineer joke #4 was awesome. I think we've all been there.


----------



## doctorD (Mar 27, 2010)

Sorry I dont know hot embed this vid but its worth the click. Its a few dogs going nuts on a cop car biting the crap out of it till they rip off the bumper as the cop drives back and forth trying to shake the damn dogs. Im laughing just typing this lol.

http://www.break.com/index/dogs-attack-and-chew-on-patrol-car.html


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 27, 2010)

Here you go....

[youtube]O89P4UwDVso[/youtube]


----------



## doctorD (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks bro. How the fuck do you do that????? Ive had it explained to me for youtube but it didnt work for that site or I just dont know what the hell im doing. Id say the latter.... Oh wait. I just saw you found it on youtube. Didnt think of trying that you rock!


----------



## b20vtec (Mar 27, 2010)

I need HELP how to post new meassge insted of replying ...lol need help please........


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 27, 2010)

b20vtec said:


> I need HELP how to post new meassge insted of replying ...lol need help please........


Upper left hand corner of the page - hit the Forum button & then go in & choose what area you are interested in beginning a thread in.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 27, 2010)

doctorD said:


> Thanks bro. How the fuck do you do that????? Ive had it explained to me for youtube but it didnt work for that site or I just dont know what the hell im doing. Id say the latter.... Oh wait. I just saw you found it on youtube. Didnt think of trying that you rock!


hahah...exactly. Anytime I see a vid anywhere.... I just know it is already on youtube.


----------



## purpz (Mar 27, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlTOPjcyQLs&feature=related#movie_player


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 27, 2010)

I'll imbed that for you - its not that I'm any smarter, but I did stay at a Super 8 last night.

[youtube]ZlTOPjcyQLs&feature
[/youtube]


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 27, 2010)

New Tiger Woods Game.

Mistress golf.

http://www.atom.com/fun_games/tiger_woods_defense/?xrs=eml_121709


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 27, 2010)

dogs don't know it's not bacon!


----------



## hardroc (Mar 27, 2010)

hydrotech364 said:


> New Tiger Woods Game.
> 
> Mistress golf.
> 
> http://www.atom.com/fun_games/tiger_woods_defense/?xrs=eml_121709


Didn't you know it's not Tiger anymore it's CHETA lol


----------



## kemickels (Mar 27, 2010)

that poor dog was given a citation can u believe that and the court ordered him to puppy anger management and obidence school and no fine for damage to the car


----------



## Mikey moto (Mar 27, 2010)

that's funny shit


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 27, 2010)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'll imbed that for you - its not that I'm any smarter, but I did stay at a Super 8 last night.
> 
> [youtube]ZlTOPjcyQLs&feature
> [/youtube]


Red always kicks acting arse! 

I hope they left the friggin light on for you....

Is that a Frazetta?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 27, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Is that a Frazetta?


None other than Frank himself.
He always seemed to be able to capture women like I likem built.
As I recall you used to carry the one from the Flirting with Disaster album.
Bad Ass painting.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes, you got me to thinking of bringing back the immortal "death dealer".


----------



## Big P (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 30, 2010)

Damn P did ya have a buzz when ya wrote the signature?


----------



## Big P (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## Leothwyn (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## welby (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2010)

Just cos Malema got a fail in woodwork, doesnt mean he cant make the Cabinet.







http://classicmalema.co.za/malemas-school-report-card/


----------



## northeastern lights (Mar 30, 2010)

Is it just me or is that other doll Hitler?


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 30, 2010)

That was the joke my friend.... that was the SUBTLE joke...


----------



## Louis541 (Mar 30, 2010)

My question is, wtf is up with his eyebrows?


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 30, 2010)

And why is she picking his nose?


----------



## snufflebug (Mar 30, 2010)

lol thats some mad shit!


----------



## edsthreads (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## jimboob (Mar 31, 2010)

who needs pot when u have a thread like this


----------



## Big P (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## hardroc (Mar 31, 2010)

Nice work Big P, some funny shit there


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 31, 2010)

Uhhhhh......

==========================================








==================================================================

QUICK....GET UR PENIS OUT!!!


----------



## hardroc (Mar 31, 2010)

Newfies having a time http://uly.thecomedynetwork.ca/Watch.aspx?id=560


----------



## welby (Mar 31, 2010)

and the coolest mother fucker ever, dude doesn't even flintch.


----------



## hardroc (Mar 31, 2010)

That's one hardcore old dude or he's feeble as fuck lol


----------



## Boneman (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## ANC (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## hardroc (Apr 1, 2010)

ANC.........you must be on that shit again............lol


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 1, 2010)

I hate when that happens!


----------



## Leothwyn (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm a bit sick of the whole amber lamps thing... but, what the hell, here's another. I thought it was pretty good:

[youtube]jh0TOeo4noI[/youtube]


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## NinjaOZDuce (Apr 2, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


> I'm a bit sick of the whole amber lamps thing... but, what the hell, here's another. I thought it was pretty good:
> 
> [youtube]jh0TOeo4noI[/youtube]


never gets old


----------



## Leothwyn (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## purpz (Apr 2, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDxn0Xfqkgw&feature=topvideos


----------



## hardroc (Apr 2, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


>


wow that 1st one is crazy, poor person damn near broke theirself in 2


----------



## 1lastGodsend (Apr 3, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuX6K47ax7U&feature=related


haha i love the old man white man at the end!


----------



## bestbuds09 (Apr 3, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


> I'm a bit sick of the whole amber lamps thing... but, what the hell, here's another. I thought it was pretty good:
> 
> [youtube]jh0TOeo4noI[/youtube]




this is a hint to those stupid young "thugs" wanna be, whenever you see an older person wearing a shirt that says "i am a motherfucker" that means that he could kick ur ass, and to prove there is the classic old bearded man,,................ by far i think this guy is one of the coolest motherfuckers ive ever seen
this video has to be one of the best ones ive seen..........keep it up old motherfucker u rule... lol dumb ass wanna be thug


----------



## smppro (Apr 4, 2010)

Hey hardoc have you seen boundock saints 2? Ricky has a small part in it.


----------



## hardroc (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm not too sure, I don't think so


----------



## ...... (Apr 4, 2010)

hahahahahaha fat drunk hillbillies fight in fast food place.
[youtube]VPlc3X4KoB4[/youtube]


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 4, 2010)

Damn shame..http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w237/Bartz_has_bite/pwned.gif?t=1192551607


----------



## doctorD (Apr 4, 2010)

I love how the people just keep making burgers and calling out orders lol 44!....44


----------



## hardroc (Apr 4, 2010)

...... said:


> hahahahahaha fat drunk hillbillies fight in fast food place.
> [youtube]VPlc3X4KoB4[/youtube]


 
Oh shit son, that was the lamest fight I've ever seen. Buddy came walking towards him with his head down and actually grabbed him and put him on the ground. lol 
Damn not a side step or a kick in the face, nothing, skinny dude had him pinned with 1 arm lol. That was so pathetic it was funny


----------



## ...... (Apr 4, 2010)

he took him down so slow lol it looked like we really just watched it in slow motion.Neither one could fight for shit.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Apr 4, 2010)

...... said:


> he took him down so slow lol it looked like we really just watched it in slow motion.Neither one could fight for shit.


I'm not so sure, Dots.

The barefooted loudmouth in the yellow shirt had at least 25 lbs. on the skinny motherfucker. 

But he got his dumb ass pinned. 

Twice!

I'd say the skinny mofo had some *wrestling* experience.


----------



## ...... (Apr 4, 2010)

Johnnyorganic said:


> I'm not so sure, Dots.
> 
> The barefooted loudmouth in the yellow shirt had at least 25 lbs. on the skinny motherfucker.
> 
> ...


Yea he probably did have some experience.Atleast he held back he could of really messed the fat guy up when he had him down.Not saying the fat guy didn't deserve it but it wouldn't of been something worth getting arrested over.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 4, 2010)

damn! homeboy was slapping a kimura/hammerlock on that fatshit! LOL


----------



## purpz (Apr 4, 2010)

you should be able to take down a drunk with or without fighting experience... pretty embarrassing either way u look @ it for both people.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 4, 2010)

more so embarassing for the fatass. he was the one calling everyone out and the skinny dude could have really fucked him up if he threw a little elbows on the ground. fatshit had at least 70 lbs. on the other dude


----------



## Boneman (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 4, 2010)

..........


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 5, 2010)

I guess that dude is a primordial dwarf.Must really suck.We are all spoiled.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 5, 2010)

but the kid holding hi looks like a giant toddler


----------



## goten (Apr 5, 2010)

i thought this superbowl commercial was funny as hell..

[youtube]ioy5JdR_Jm8[/youtube]


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 5, 2010)

[youtube]M3iOROuTuMA[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 5, 2010)

glad yall thought the big toddlers were funny too. the first big baby reminds me of a guy i know lmao.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 5, 2010)

One last look at winter.....


----------



## Big P (Apr 5, 2010)

vinter


----------



## purpz (Apr 5, 2010)

I would just like to share this little historical moment...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6i49qU0M6-E


----------



## hardroc (Apr 6, 2010)

ummmm.......did I miss something?
What's so amazing about that? 
It's just a sub right?



purpz said:


> I would just like to share this little historical moment...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6i49qU0M6-E


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 6, 2010)

hardroc said:


> ummmm.......did I miss something?
> What's so amazing about that?
> It's just a sub right?


lol, it's two pieces of bread with one hundred burgers and one hundred pieces of cheese in between. thats bother impressive and revolting in my books. and even more impressive that it got eaten!


----------



## hardroc (Apr 6, 2010)

oh, ok. Shit 100 beef burgers on that mutha? Wow, that IS pretty impressive


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 6, 2010)

hardroc said:


> oh, ok. Shit 100 beef burgers on that mutha? Wow, that IS pretty impressive


dude, i whacked a chicken burger in the microwave at about 1am before i got to bed, and figured, go wild, two cheese slices (these are those plastic wrapped singles that are not quite "cheese") and well i've never felt so sickly, from just half the burger. ewwww


----------



## Boneman (Apr 6, 2010)

LOL.....it sucks eating whacked chicken. Ewwwwww with ya


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 6, 2010)

Let's chalk one up for the old lady in this video.... classic stuff...!!

[youtube]mji82PQTYeo[/youtube]


----------



## ...... (Apr 6, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Let's chalk one up for the old lady in this video.... classic stuff...!!
> 
> [youtube]mji82PQTYeo[/youtube]


This was great


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 6, 2010)

hahahahahahaaa, that has to be one of the funniest win moment i've seen in years, a classic, his face as he takes his seatbelt off, it's like she just shattered his reality  driver reminds me of arry gold from entourage


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 6, 2010)

All at the same time.... *airbag & ego* both deflate...


----------



## hardroc (Apr 6, 2010)

ahahahah good on the olè girl, honk your horn at me eh Honk this! Whack!!!!!!!!!! ahahahaha
Woulda been sicc if she pulled out and shot his tires lol


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 6, 2010)

I think he woke her up ... She was dreaming of being in the sack with Ed McMahon


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 6, 2010)

HighyyYoooooo....!!! Ed got plenty of tail in his day....


----------



## hardroc (Apr 6, 2010)

I bet he did


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 6, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Let's chalk one up for the old lady in this video.... classic stuff...!!
> 
> [youtube]mji82PQTYeo[/youtube]


funny shit! lady was scared half to death when dude tooted the horn! LOL look like he woke her up from sleeping or something. LOL at the dude revving his engine like it's gonna do something. the airbag getting activated by the old lady was the icing on the cake . ahahahaahaha


----------



## ...... (Apr 6, 2010)

[youtube]y_mrm-4U0uY[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 6, 2010)

aww man! that was funny too! go gramps!!


----------



## hardroc (Apr 6, 2010)

LOL, did he ever smoke that sea gull, lol old ppl are funny


----------



## ...... (Apr 6, 2010)

lol she smacked the shit out of that bird


----------



## hardroc (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh, I thought that was an old fella lol


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 6, 2010)

*
Once upon a time, a Prince asked a beautiful Princess.... 'Will you marry me?'**
The Princess said, **'**NO **!!!**'** And the Prince lived happily ever after and rode motorcycles and went fishing and hunting and played golf and smoked pounds of weed and drank beer and scotch and had tons of money in the bank and left the toilet seat up and farted whenever he wanted.*
* The end* ​


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 6, 2010)

And the Prince moved back in with his Mom, and stayed in the basement all day in his underwear looking at online porn and ordering pizzas. 

The end


----------



## hardroc (Apr 6, 2010)

*Question: What do you get when you mix PMS with GPS? * 






*Answer: **A crazy bitch who WILL find you!*


----------



## hardroc (Apr 6, 2010)

javascript:; I hope this comes out, I'm trying to get the hang of posting shit, I'm not very good with comps, I have a shit load of stuff in my E-mail my buddy always sends me and I wanna try and share it.


THE DOT For centuries, Hindu women have worn a dot on their foreheads. Most of us have naively thought this was connected with tradition or religion, but the Indian Embassy in Ottawa has recently revealed the true story. When a Hindu woman gets married, she brings a dowry into the union. On her wedding night, the husband scratches off the dot to see whether he has won a convenience store, a gas station, a donut shop, a taxi cab or a motel in Canada . If nothing is there, then he must remain in India to answer telephones and provide us with technical advice.


----------



## ...... (Apr 6, 2010)

hardroc said:


> Oh, I thought that was an old fella lol


lol im still not sure.I assumed it was a women.


----------



## hardroc (Apr 6, 2010)

sad but true


----------



## hardroc (Apr 6, 2010)

*CAR TROUBLE*​
*A blonde pushes her BMW into a gas station. She tells the mechanic it died.* * 
**After he works on it for a few minutes, it is idling smoothly. ** 
**She says, 'What's the story?' ** 
**He replies, 'Just crap in the carburetor' ** 
**She asks, 'How often do I have to do that?'*​
*SPEEDING TICKET*​
*A police officer stops a blonde for speeding and asks her very nicely if he could see her license. ** 
**She replied in a huff, 'I wish you guys would get your act together. Just yesterday you take away my license and then today you expect me to show it to you!' *​
*RIVER WALK*​
*There's this blonde out for a walk. She comes to a river and sees another blonde on the opposite bank. 'Yoo-hoo!' she shouts, 'How can I get to the other side?' ** 
** The second blonde looks up the river then down the river and shouts back, 'You ARE on the other side..' *​
*AT THE DOCTOR'S OFFICE*​
*A gorgeous young redhead goes into the doctor's office and said that her body hurt wherever she touched it. ** 
** 'Impossible!' says the doctor. 'Show me.' ** 
**The redhead took her finger, pushed on her left shoulder and screamed, then she pushed her elbow and screamed even more.. She pushed her knee and screamed; ** 
**likewise she pushed her ankle and screamed. Everywhere she touched made her scream. ** 
** The doctor said, 'You're not really a redhead, are you? ** 
** 'Well, no' she said, 'I'm actually a blonde.' ** 
** 'I thought so,' the doctor said. 'Your finger is broken.' *​
*KNITTING*​
*A highway patrolman pulled alongside a speeding car on the freeway. Glancing at the car, he was astounded to see that the blonde behind the wheel was knitting! ** 
** Realizing that she was oblivious to his flashing lights and siren, the trooper cranked down his window, turned on his bullhorn and yelled, 'PULL OVER!' ** 
** 'NO!' the blonde yelled back, 'IT'S A SCARF!' *​
*BLONDE ON THE SUN*​
*A Russian, an American, and a Blonde were talking one day. The Russian said, 'We were the first in space!' ** 
** The American said, 'We were the first on the moon!' ** 
** The Blonde said, 'So what? We're going to be the first on the sun!' ** 
** The Russian and the American looked at each other and shook their heads. 'You can't land on the sun, you idiot! You'll burn up!' said the Russian. ** 
** To which the Blonde replied, 'We're not stupid, you know. We're going at night!' *​
*IN A VACUUM*​
*A blonde was playing Trivial Pursuit one night. It was her turn. She rolled the dice and she landed on Science & Nature. Her question was, 'If you are in a vacuum and someone calls your name, can you hear it?' ** 
** She thought for a time and then asked, 'Is it on or off?' *​
*FINALLY, THE BLONDE JOKE TO END ALL BLONDE JOKES!*​
*A girl was visiting her blonde friend, who had acquired two new dogs, and asked her what their names were. The blonde responded by saying that one was named Rolex and one was named Timex. Her friend said, 'Whoever heard of someone naming dogs like that?' ** 
**'HELLLOOOOOOO......,' answered the blond. 'They're watch dogs!'*​


----------



## hardroc (Apr 6, 2010)

*At the Saturday night tent revival the preacher announces,* 

*"Anyone with 'needs' to be prayed over, come forward, to the front at the altar." *

*Leroy gets in line, and when it's his turn, the preacher asks:*

*"Leroy, what do you want me to pray about for you* *?"*

*Leroy replies:* * "Preacher, I need you to pray for help with my hearing."*

*The preacher puts one finger in Leroy's ear, and he places the other hand on top of Leroy's head and prays and prays and prays, he prays a blue streak for Leroy**.*







*After a few minutes, the Preacher removes his hands, stands back and asks, "Leroy how is your hearing now?"*

*Leroy says, "I don't know, Reverend, it ain't 'til next Wednesday."*


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## hardroc (Apr 6, 2010)

*A BC Indian picks up a hooker off the streets of Vancouver.*
*'How much you charge for hour, sister?' he asks.
*

*'$100,' she replies.
*

*He says 'You do Indian style?'
*

*'No' she says.
*

*'I pay you $200 do it Indian style'
*

*'No', she says, not knowing what Indian style is.
*

*'I pay you $300'
*

*'No', she says.
*

*'I pay you $400'
*

*'No', she says.
*

*So finally he says,*​*'OK, I pay you $1,000 to do it Indian style.'
*

*She thinks,*​*'Well, I've been in the game for over 10 years now. I've had every kind of request from weirdos from every part of the world. How bad could Indian Style be?'
*

*So she agrees and has sex with him. They do it in every kind of way and in every possible position.*
*Finally, after several hours, they finish.*​*Exhausted, the hooker turns to him and says, 'Hey, I was expecting something perverted and disgusting. But that was good. So what exactly is 'Indian style'?' *


*The Indian replies 'You send bill to Government'*​


----------



## hardroc (Apr 6, 2010)

YOU COULD ACTUALLY WIN THIS TRIP 
IT'S TRUE !!!!!! YOU GET 8 TICKETS TO ALL 
THE OLYMPIC EVENTS,4 HOTEL ROOMS, FOOD, 
CAR & FREE ROUND TRIP AIR FAIR. 
FOR 21 DAYS IN VANCOUVER . GOOD LUCK 

Answer the following questions
to win tickets to the Olympic games. 

1. Which student seems to appear tired / sleepy? 
2. Which ones are male twins? 
3. Which ones are the female twins? 
4. How many women are in the group? 
5. Which one is the teacher? 
6. Which two just finished a joint?


----------



## hardroc (Apr 6, 2010)

We should get a rub/pat/lick damn it


----------



## hardroc (Apr 6, 2010)

WHEN TO START CUSSING! 



A 6 year old and a 4 year old are upstairs in their bedroom. The 6 year old asks, "You know what? I think it's about time we started cussing.." The 4 year old nods his head in approval. The 6 year old continues, "When we go downstairs for breakfast, I'm gonna say something with hell and you say something with ass." 
The 4 year old agrees with enthusiasm. 
When the mother walks into the kitchen and asks the 6 year old what he wants for breakfast, he replies, "Aw, hell, Mom, I guess I'll have some Cheerios. 
WHACK! He flies out of his chair, tumbles across the kitchen floor, gets up, and runs upstairs crying his eyes out, with his mother in hot pursuit, slapping his rear with every step. His mom locks him in his room and shouts, "You can stay there until I let you out!" 
She then comes back downstairs, looks at the 4 year old and asks with a stern voice, "And what do YOU want for breakfast, young man?" 
"I don't know," he blubbers, "but you can bet your fat ass it won't be Cheerios!"


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 6, 2010)

This one is off the top of my head..... although I heard it a long time ago.

A cloistered priest from the country goes on a small pilgrimage to NYC and is staying at a church rectory while visiting. So the Priest is out walking along one of the busy sidewalks and as he passes a girl, she whispers .... Hey, Blowjob 10 dollars. 

Well, he has no idea what to make of her, so he keeps walking. It happens again on the next corner, a girl says Blowjob 10 dollars.

Perplexed he finally arrives back in the rectory and promptly asks the Mother Superior, "What's a Blowjob?"

She quickly replies.... "10 bucks, same as downtown."


----------



## hardroc (Apr 6, 2010)

The biggest police bust in history


----------



## hardroc (Apr 7, 2010)

CHECK THIS OUT


----------



## hardroc (Apr 7, 2010)

YOU'RE DOING IT WRONG backflips


----------



## hardroc (Apr 7, 2010)

Brave kid, not to bright though http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChES0Aeo9xw&feature=related


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 7, 2010)

Now watch ppl who CAN do the back flips... 

[youtube]C0wgp9f5fP0[/youtube]


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 7, 2010)

oh cracker you star. i cannot counbt how many years i've been looking for that video again. some wicked shit. like 1 minute 14 maybe where that butch darker topless guy just totally effortlessly doe some crazy one hand backflip. mad. my goaal one day is to be able to do the whole support yourself horizontal, that is just sick. but hell, i can't even do 10 pull ups in a go


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 7, 2010)

He's jumping upside down with ONE hand!!


----------



## goten (Apr 7, 2010)

man i can do that shit....

  

ahh shit never mind reality just kicked in..


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 7, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> He's jumping upside down with ONE hand!!


say what you like, either that or i can't make heads or tails of what your real meaning is, just in from smoking, but i have respect for that for the simple matter of it is utterly and totally out of my league.

how about the guy in the polo shirt and baseball hat hoppping on his hand, i'd have face planted about the time he's making a smiling like a fool at the start 

i really do need to start growing some good sativas. once i get done atm i won't even eat, let alone cook! fuck that for effort!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 7, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> say what you like, either that or i can't make heads or tails of what your real meaning is, just in from smoking, but i have respect for that for the simple matter of it is utterly and totally out of my league.
> 
> how about the guy in the polo shirt and baseball hat hoppping on his hand, i'd have face planted about the time he's making a smiling like a fool at the start
> 
> i really do need to start growing some good sativas. once i get done atm i won't even eat, let alone cook! fuck that for effort!


What I mean is that guy has incredible upper body strength..... it's one thing and easy to hop on one leg.... but to hop on one hand is impressive.


----------



## hardroc (Apr 7, 2010)

What!? Ya'll can't do that shit? 

That was some crazy shit right there. 



CrackerJax said:


> Now watch ppl who CAN do the back flips...
> 
> [youtube]C0wgp9f5fP0[/youtube]


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 7, 2010)

I'd love to see that kid get into boot camp..... want some push ups Sarge?


----------



## That 5hit (Apr 7, 2010)

permalink


----------



## juleswinnfield (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## That 5hit (Apr 7, 2010)

best movie of all time

[youtube]ILqe_mmtBrE[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 7, 2010)

juleswinnfield said:


>


oh wow i laughed so hard when i say this


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 7, 2010)

toast seen in a jesus painting, ... 










kitty elevator, ... http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xce3by_ascenseur-%E0-chat_tech


stink butt fly trap, ....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 7, 2010)

ohhh shit!! that's nasty!!!


----------



## smokinmayne (Apr 7, 2010)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ovsVU6mktOw&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ovsVU6mktOw&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 7, 2010)

Always remember to ventilate your hot air correctly or you'll end up like this guy gettin caught by the FLIR!


----------



## juleswinnfield (Apr 7, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


>



hahaha soo cheese^


[youtube]ycJ2T8bs7ss[/youtube]


----------



## hardroc (Apr 8, 2010)

people taking some bad spills here


----------



## ANC (Apr 8, 2010)

[youtube]GnR98JjRrII[/youtube]


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 8, 2010)

I didn't know Jesus was a hermaphrodite but guess it makes sense since Mary was self pollinated.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 8, 2010)

Mary: Joseph, sit down I have something to tell you. Last week while you were in the fields, I was impregnated by a supreme being.

Joseph: Gosh, is that right? So that was a miracle? Wow! 

Mary: yes dear, that's what it was, a miracle.

==============================================================

Joseph wasn't too bright.


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## NinjaOZDuce (Apr 8, 2010)

Awesome I wish my facebook friends were that creative with their posts....alwasy gm FB, gn FB Im hungry FB im horny FB geezz soooo boring lol


----------



## ...... (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## c0untry.boy (Apr 9, 2010)

Big P said:


>


 hahahahhahahahahahhaa, what an idiot


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 9, 2010)

hydrotech364 said:


> *
> Once upon a time, a Prince asked a beautiful Princess.... 'Will you marry me?'**
> The Princess said, **'**NO **!!!**'** And the Prince lived happily ever after and rode motorcycles and went fishing and hunting and played golf and smoked pounds of weed and drank beer and scotch and had tons of money in the bank and left the toilet seat up and farted whenever he wanted.*
> * The end* ​


 rofl...fuckin right he did.


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Apr 9, 2010)

http://www.kontraband.com/videos/22183/Scarface-School-Play/#show


----------



## purpz (Apr 9, 2010)

EFILROFKGD said:


> http://www.kontraband.com/videos/22183/Scarface-School-Play/#show



HAHA awesome play! I'd so be the kid at the end who does nothing except shoot the guy.


----------



## DoWorkSon (Apr 9, 2010)

Big P said:


>


That dogs like fuck that! u sniff em!!haha


----------



## ANC (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 10, 2010)

ANC said:


>





*FORTY YEARS LATER......






*


----------



## edsthreads (Apr 10, 2010)

On a serious note... I wonder if this ad was what inspired Fatboy Slim to name his album 'You've Come A Long Way, Baby'

Kinda makes sense when you look at it...


_Anyway...._ back to the goofyness...here are some classic Tommy Cooper gags:


Two Aerials meet on a roof - fall in love - get married 
The ceremony was rubbish but the Reception was Brilliant. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Man goes to the docs, with a strawberry growing out of his head. 
Doc says, "I'll give you some cream to put on it." 
-------------------------------------------------------------------- 
"Doc, I can't stop singing the green green grass of home." 
"That sounds like Tom Jones syndrome." 
"Is it common?" 
"It's not unusual." 
------------------------------------------------------------------- 
A man takes his Rottweiler to the vet. 
"My dog's cross-eyed, is there anything you can do for him?" 
"Well," says the vet, "let's have a look at him" 
So he picks the dog up and examines his eyes, then checks his teeth.. 
Finally, he says, "I'm going to have to put him down." 
"What? Because he's cross-eyed? " 
"No, because he's really heavy" 
-------------------------------------------------------------------- 
"Doctor, I can't pronounce my F's, T's and H's." 

"Well you can't say fairer than that then" 
------------------------------------------------------------------ 
Two elephants walk off a cliff....... boom boom! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------- 
So I went to the dentist. 
He said "Say Aaah." 
I said "Why?" 
He said "My dog's died." 
--------------------------------------------------------------------- 
So I got home, and the phone was ringing. I picked it up, and said 
'Who's speaking please?' 
And a voice said "You are." 
------------------------------------------------------------------- 
So I rang up my local swimming baths. 
I said 'Is that the local swimming baths?' 
He said 'It depends where you're calling from.' 
--------------------------------------------------------------------- 
So I rang up a local building firm, 
I said 'I want a skip outside my house.' 
He said 'I'm not stopping you.' 
--------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Apparently, 1 in 5 people in the world are Chinese. And there are 5 
people in my family, so it must be one of them. 
It's either my mum or my dad. 
Or my older brother Colin.. 
Or my younger brother Ho-Cha-Chu. 
But I think it's Colin. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------- 
So I was in my car, and I was driving along, and my boss rang up, and he 
said 'You've been promoted.' 
And I swerved. 
And then he rang up a second time and said 'You've been promoted again.' 
And I swerved again. 
He rang up a third time and said 'You're managing director.' 
And I went into a tree. 
And a policeman came up and said 
'What happened to you?' 
And I said 'I careered off the road.' 
--------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Now, most dentists' chairs go up and down, don't they? 
The one I was in went back and forwards. 
I thought 'This is unusual'. 
And the dentist said to me 
'Mr. Cooper, get out of the filing cabinet.' 
-------------------------------------------------------------------- 
So I was getting into my car, and this bloke says to me "Can you give me a lift?" 
I said "Sure, you look great, the world's your oyster, go for it." 
--------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Two cannibals eating a clown. One says to the other 
"Does this taste funny to you?" 
--------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Police arrested two kids yesterday, one was drinking battery acid, and the other was eating fireworks. 
They charged one and let the other one off. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------- 
You know, somebody actually complimented me on my driving today. 
They left a little note on the windscreen; it said 'Parking Fine.' 
So that was nice. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------- 
A man walked into the doctors, 
The doctor said "I haven't seen you in a long time" 
The man replied, "I know I've been ill" 
--------------------------------------------------------! ------------- 
A man walked into the doctors, 
he said "I've hurt my arm in several places" 
The doctor said, "well don't go to those places" 
--------------------------------------------------------------------- 
I had a ploughman's lunch the other day. 
He wasn't very happy. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------- 
I went to buy some camouflage trousers the other day but I couldn't find any. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------- 
I bought some HP sauce the other day. 
It's costing me 6p a month for the next 2 years. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Two blondes walk into a building..........you'd think at least one of them would have seen it. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Phone answering machine message - 
"...If you want to buy marijuana.............press the hash key...." 
------------------------------------------------------------------- 
I went to the butchers the other day and I bet him 50 quid that he couldn't reach the meat off the top shelf. 
He said, "No, the steaks are too high." 
--------------------------------------------------------------------- 
My friend drowned in a bowl of muesli. 
A strong currant pulled him in. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------- 
A man came round in hospital after a serious accident. 
He shouted, "Doctor, doctor, I can't feel my legs!" 
T> 
The doctor replied, "I know you can't, I've cut your arms off". 
--------------------------------------------------------------------- 
I went to a seafood disco last week...and pulled a mussel. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Two Eskimos sitting in a kayak were chilly. 
They lit a fire in the craft, it sank, proving once and for all that you can't have your kayak and heat it. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Our ice cream man was found lying on the floor of his van covered with hundreds and thousands. 
Police say that he topped himself. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Two fat blokes in a pub, one says to the other "Your round." 
The other one says "So are you, you fat slob!" 
--------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Ireland's worst air disaster occurred early this morning when a small two-seater Cessna plane crashed into a cemetery. 
Irish search and rescue workers have recovered 2826 bodies so far and that number is expected to rise as digging continues into the night 
----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ...... (Apr 10, 2010)

This always cracks me up.Bush got some nice reflexes.I bet it would of smacked Obama right in the face.
[youtube]sJfo4gZwsaQ[/youtube]


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 10, 2010)

Only one of them can fly a Jet.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 11, 2010)

...... said:


> This always cracks me up.Bush got some nice reflexes.I bet it would of smacked Obama right in the face.
> [youtube]sJfo4gZwsaQ[/youtube]



hahah same here


----------



## Leothwyn (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## Leothwyn (Apr 11, 2010)

I don't know whether to LOL at this or be impressed:

[youtube]bpV5InLw52U[/youtube]


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 11, 2010)

They were the very first rock band I saw in concert....1973...yepper. Spirit fronted...and were better actually...but this song was amazing live.


----------



## hardroc (Apr 12, 2010)

That is a crazy staple pic


----------



## doctorD (Apr 12, 2010)

i dont think its staples it looks like drawer pulls


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 12, 2010)

doctorD said:


> i dont think its staples it looks like drawer pulls


that's funny. i thought it was drawer pulls until someone said staples. then i felt silly. now i'm just confused.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 12, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> that's funny. i thought it was drawer pulls until someone said staples. then i felt silly. now i'm just confused.


I see staples. The industrial sized used to fasten boxes together or something like that. Some are deeper than others so IMHO, it looks like staples. But who knows what gets into artists minds when they want to make something...Well, I think it is something green, but that's just me.


----------



## Big Rocko (Apr 12, 2010)

WOW @ that picture on the wall from the staples!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 12, 2010)

staples guys.... look at the size ratio to the person standing there.... drawer pulls would be too large.

that G*D fishing cartoon cracked me up...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 12, 2010)

Focus:
And I always wondered what it would be like to mix Black Beauties and Acid.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 12, 2010)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Focus:
> And I always wondered what it would be like to mix Black Beauties and Acid.




They were a trip...but as far as I can recall...they were a one hit wonder. That's the way I remember the concert too. Everyone just wanted to hear THAT song...the rest was...okay. Spirit put on the kick arse show...way better. Spirit is one of the better bands most ppl have never heard of.


----------



## estesj (Apr 14, 2010)

Got to check this funny ass shit out!YouTube - Everest College Commercial - Hood Variant


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 14, 2010)

That was hysterical stuff!!! niggah... Im down with Everest!! Recognized by non accredited schools...


----------



## trystick (Apr 15, 2010)

estesj said:


> Got to check this funny ass shit out!YouTube - Everest College Commercial - Hood Variant


Oh hell no he dinn't. Damn son, dat shit were funny yo!!! LOL. bachelors degree in 3 months and take all forms of payment cluding food stamps. And da ho's be straight up freaks!
 
Damn that shit funny
Stick


----------



## trystick (Apr 15, 2010)

Bill Burr is da shit yo...

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/1048739/


----------



## estesj (Apr 15, 2010)

trystick said:


> Bill Burr is da shit yo...
> 
> http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/1048739/


That shit had me dieing this morning! I saw that a long time ago but I forgot how funny that dude was.


----------



## estesj (Apr 15, 2010)

This is different than the one you may have seen so check it out.YouTube - Vader Sessions


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 15, 2010)

Hysterical.... now you have me stuck on Vader....

[youtube]81fwEmP2CKY[/youtube]


----------



## estesj (Apr 15, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Hysterical.... now you have me stuck on Vader....
> 
> [youtube]81fwEmP2CKY[/youtube]


hahahah I love that shit!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 15, 2010)

C'mon...it's the same sh*t every hole!


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2010)

which calls for....posted b4 but v-funny.

[youtube]Sv5iEK-IEzw[/youtube]


----------



## estesj (Apr 15, 2010)

DST said:


> which calls for....posted b4 but v-funny.
> 
> [youtube]Sv5iEK-IEzw[/youtube]


Hahaha that was great!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 15, 2010)

[youtube]vgQJHsYDlqU[/youtube]


----------



## estesj (Apr 15, 2010)

oh hell na! That shit was funny! I guess they are only scared of godzirra.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 15, 2010)

Yah...I enjoyed it more not knowing what they were saying.... I think Vader just had Ti fighter lag.


----------



## hardroc (Apr 15, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93jQI_6G5Cw Kat Williams "weed"


----------



## estesj (Apr 15, 2010)

hardroc said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93jQI_6G5Cw Kat Williams "weed"


Fucking classic! I just had a good ass laugh with that skit!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 15, 2010)

I've put this up before...but it's still so dang funny!

[youtube]f_Hu9wJfvnE[/youtube]


----------



## estesj (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm glad you posted it again because that is the first time I have seen that funny shit.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 15, 2010)

He just can't make it through!!! Then he's taking deep breaths trying to clear his head...yah...that'll work!!


----------



## estesj (Apr 15, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> He just can't make it through!!! Then he's taking deep breaths trying to clear his head...yah...that'll work!!


Yea he had almost a speed ball sort of high going on with the weed and coca leaves.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 15, 2010)

Didn't any of the crew notice that all the cops were geared up with masks?

I'll bet they laughed their arse off at him later.... then beat him and put him in the paddy wagon and charged him with 4 felonies.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 15, 2010)

Soldiers, . . rugged soldiers..... the size of whales&#65279;. 
Hilarious skit, brit humor at its best.


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 15, 2010)

u think hes really gettin messed up from that?


----------



## estesj (Apr 15, 2010)

floridasucks said:


> u think hes really gettin messed up from that?


That much weed smoke would deff get u high but I dont know about the coca leaves.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 15, 2010)

floridasucks said:


> u think hes really gettin messed up from that?


Nah, its a comedy skit - look at the flames, the weed is not even on fire.
Still funny though.


----------



## ANC (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## floridasucks (Apr 15, 2010)

what a waste of shrooms..


----------



## ANC (Apr 15, 2010)

I bet the officers taking the statement were holding each other up to not fall over with laughter.


----------



## estesj (Apr 15, 2010)

ANC said:


>


WTF is that real? That's the weirdest home invasion I have ever heard of.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 15, 2010)

heh. might've posted this before


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Apr 15, 2010)

http://www.kontraband.com/videos/22231/Bicha-Muda/#show


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 15, 2010)

Red....always a classic....

[youtube]ZlTOPjcyQLs[/youtube]


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 16, 2010)

http://www.thisblogrules.com/2010/02/hilarious-screenshots-from-chat-roulette.html


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 16, 2010)

From the same site.... funny stuff.


----------



## Leothwyn (Apr 16, 2010)




----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 16, 2010)

*DON'T ASK ... DON'T TELL*


----------



## ANC (Apr 17, 2010)

[youtube]HWBs1iWZchc[/youtube]


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Apr 17, 2010)

any one else c the naked man on the rv roof?


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Apr 17, 2010)

wtfffffffffffffffffff


----------



## hardroc (Apr 17, 2010)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!! She's a hot 1




EFILROFKGD said:


>


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## hardroc (Apr 17, 2010)

Ahahahahaha, wtf are they doing?



EFILROFKGD said:


>


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Apr 17, 2010)

http://www.kontraband.com/videos/22261/Tracy-Morgan-On-WGN/#show


----------



## streetlegal (Apr 17, 2010)

theres this pic waaaay back of this daredevil chick drivin an oldskool car in the sphere of death type thing with a fucking lion riding shotgun,.. man i nearly pissed myself,..
its back there somewhere, right around the time i got into it and got a neg-rep


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 17, 2010)

. . . . . . . . . . . . 10


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 17, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


>


hey Cracker, are those dogs part japanese?


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 17, 2010)

I'd say more redneck Japanese..... Hirrbirry Japanese


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 17, 2010)

Haha! Ya, I guess you're right. I said Japanese right off hand 'cause we don't got much redneck here but a bunch of Japanese. And I swear most of em got some fucked up teeth


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 17, 2010)

streetlegal said:


> theres this pic waaaay back of this daredevil chick drivin an oldskool car in the sphere of death type thing with a fucking lion riding shotgun,.. man i nearly pissed myself,..
> its back there somewhere, right around the time i got into it and got a neg-rep


That was an awesome pic.Fuckin Lion just chillin.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## goten (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Boneman (Apr 17, 2010)

*Laughing my ass off...that is just wrong. *



goten said:


>


----------



## goten (Apr 17, 2010)

he seen mommy and daddy last night 

when he woke up to go to the bathroom...


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 18, 2010)

not even strapped in or nowt! it's just waiting to pounce while heavily disorientated


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 18, 2010)

okay here's some more pics I have gathered lately


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 18, 2010)

=========================================================
Ninja Bride.....


----------



## hardroc (Apr 18, 2010)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA beat up by a quad............LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


I like the Chris Farley 1 too..............


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 18, 2010)

[youtube]jG_0P-HU0QU[/youtube]


----------



## ...... (Apr 18, 2010)

lol 0:54 seconds was hilarious


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 18, 2010)

Yah.... sure didn't expect that!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 18, 2010)

*Check out the date....  This just happened...*

=================================================================



*Aussie Cookbook Recalled After Recipe Includes 'Freshly Ground Black People'*


Updated April 17, 2010

 NewsCore 

It is a tiny misprint, but an Australian publisher had to pulp a cookbook after one recipe called for "salt and freshly ground black people" to be added to the dish, AFP reported Saturday.


It is a tiny misprint, but an Australian publisher had to pulp ( <---  pulp?) a cookbook after one recipe called for "salt and freshly ground black people" to be added to the dish, AFP reported Saturday.
Penguin Group Australia pulped and reprinted about 7,000 copies of "Pasta Bible" after the typographical error was found in the ingredients for spelt tagliatelle with sardines and prosciutto, The Sydney Morning Herald reported.
"We're mortified that this has become an issue of any kind, and why anyone would be offended, we don't know," head of publishing Bob Sessions was quoted as saying.
Penguin said almost every one of the more than 150 recipes in the book called for salt and freshly ground black pepper but a misprint occurred on just one page, probably as a result of a computer's spellchecker program.
"When it comes to the proofreader, of course they should have picked it up, but proofreading a cookbook is an extremely difficult task. I find that quite forgivable," Sessions said.
He said it would be extremely hard to recall the stock but if anyone complained about the "silly mistake" they would be given the new version.


----------



## estesj (Apr 19, 2010)

This is a real web site you can send people gifts from.poopsenders - the ULTIMATE gag gift - SWEET revenge at its finest


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 19, 2010)

I will send you my own personal poop for HALF that cost!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2010)

i wish id come up with the idea to sell shit online.


----------



## estesj (Apr 19, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> I will send you my own personal poop for HALF that cost!!!


Throw in some blood and sperm and you got a deal! haha yea thats what I said I wish I came up with that too.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 19, 2010)

I used to bag it and leave it for my neighbors....free of charge


----------



## n1knightmare (Apr 19, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Haha! Ya, I guess you're right. I said Japanese right off hand 'cause we don't got much redneck here but a bunch of Japanese. And I swear most of em got some fucked up teeth


I always said it looks like they have been chewing on fire crackers. LOL


----------



## Dropastone (Apr 19, 2010)

I might be in business. I've got a 150 lb English Mastiff that lays turds the size of cow patties.

Step right up folks I'm taking orders now.


----------



## estesj (Apr 19, 2010)

Dropastone said:


> I might be in business. I've got a 150 lb English Mastiff that lays turds the size of cow patties.
> 
> Step right up folks I'm taking orders now.


That funny dude. I had a neo mastiff that was 140. I have an 11 month old American bulldog that weighs 90 already? Yea they shit way big.


----------



## Dropastone (Apr 19, 2010)

estesj said:


> That funny dude. I had a neo mastiff that was 140. I have an 11 month old American bulldog that weighs 90 already? Yea they shit way big.


Yeah my next door neighbor has a neo mastiff he's not as big as mine but a real nice breed of dog.

Mine is 3 years old this June and he's still getting bigger. My vet says he'll most likely be around 200 lbs by the time he's 4.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## estesj (Apr 19, 2010)

lol looks like a crackhead scooby doo.


----------



## That 5hit (Apr 19, 2010)

funnyest shit ever
[youtube]SmsTb_jmqb4[/youtube]


----------



## That 5hit (Apr 20, 2010)

true aryan love


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 20, 2010)

estesj said:


> Throw in some blood and sperm and you got a deal! haha yea thats what I said I wish I came up with that too.


OMG that's hilarious read this testimonial!
Not only was your poop some of the finest poop ever sent in the mail, but your placement of the "wanna find out who sent this" card within the poop forces the pooped on to actually sift through the poop only to find out that you'll never tell them who sent them the poop. I just finally heard back from the pooped on friend and I almost pooped myself when I heard he dug through the poop to find out who sent him the poop. *Stan - Chicago, IL*


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 20, 2010)

wtf?


----------



## luckydog82 (Apr 20, 2010)

The prostitutes name is Frank WTF


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 20, 2010)

Are you Chinese? 

Her name is Jaclyn Frank.


----------



## luckydog82 (Apr 20, 2010)

So it is Doh! had me thinking though, I was convinced it was a woman and it is or else they got really good at that sex change ops


----------



## luckydog82 (Apr 20, 2010)

And just curious because I don't know but why would that make me Chinese ?


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 20, 2010)

They read right to left.


----------



## luckydog82 (Apr 20, 2010)

And do they not read top to bottom or who does that I know Arabic is right to left (I Think lol )


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 20, 2010)

I don't know.... I'm Czech.

Honestly, I never read her name.... I was looking at her tits.


----------



## That 5hit (Apr 20, 2010)

they turn the page left to right 
but read from top to bottom
starting on the right


----------



## luckydog82 (Apr 20, 2010)

Didn't turn out as planned but fuck it


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 20, 2010)

The only thing that ever turns out as planned ... is chaos. (CrackerJax original quote)


----------



## hardroc (Apr 21, 2010)

*pretty cool [video=youtube;wzdkI6GI25U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzdkI6GI25U[/video]*


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 21, 2010)

This one was right next to it.... also pretty kewl...

[youtube]ZhZiT67FwEo[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2010)

new kids doing old tricks....can be done on most material and fabrics, infact fabric is quite cool, like a pair of jeans. The smoke really clings to them...cool posts though, liked the smoke bubble....is there not a comedian that does that with cigarettes? But he makes like cubes, and then puits more smoke cubes inside the bigger smoke cubes...etc...probably not very PC anymore.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 21, 2010)

Yah, cubes are not PC.......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2010)

dude is it not some crazy 3 euro a gander behind a screen sex show down the red light district youve seen D? different 'mouth'


pc whut?


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dude is it not some crazy 3 euro a gander behind a screen sex show down the red light district youve seen D? different 'mouth'
> 
> 
> pc whut?


Don, I have never even come across these sWanky booths that you talk about......haha.

I use to drink with a lad from Chester, half way through his pint on a Saturday afternoon, he was guaranteed to get up from the table and announce that he was off to bang one out in one of the booths....classic Satuday afternoon fun in the Dam. He was a reet dirty he was.

The thought of slotting 3 euros in a coin machine and sitting on someone elses jizz while you crack one out...eeeuw. Niet mooi!!


----------



## hardroc (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL poor puppy [video=youtube;a29NV0IuG78]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a29NV0IuG78&feature=related[/video]


----------



## hardroc (Apr 21, 2010)

[video=youtube;uq084cB0cbk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uq084cB0cbk&NR=1&feature=fvwp[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2010)

No of course D i imagine a man of such integrity as your self would never frequent such establishments.........

aye sitting in someone else gentlemans relish doesnt appealing...


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2010)

damn that Pug is FUBAR


----------



## estesj (Apr 21, 2010)

That will make some young lady very happy one day.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 21, 2010)

A Japanese woman maybe... 


Here's something male prostitutes never consider.......


----------



## estesj (Apr 21, 2010)

haha is that Bill vader from snl?


----------



## Dropastone (Apr 21, 2010)

This may have been posted before but hey I'm kinda new to the thread.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 21, 2010)

That poor girl has braces.......


----------



## hardroc (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL ain't nuttin' 

[video=youtube;NmSZwj4q3Lc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmSZwj4q3Lc&feature=related[/video]


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 21, 2010)

Man, that was great!! That crowd LOVED it!! For good reason.


----------



## estesj (Apr 21, 2010)

That was fucking sweet!


----------



## ...... (Apr 21, 2010)

hahahaha that video was awesome


----------



## hardroc (Apr 21, 2010)

skaters fucking themselfs up, some bad spills in here.[video=youtube;wn6HBBXdoj0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wn6HBBXdoj0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## luckydog82 (Apr 21, 2010)

DST said:


> new kids doing old tricks....can be done on most material and fabrics, infact fabric is quite cool, like a pair of jeans. The smoke really clings to them...cool posts though, liked the smoke bubble....is there not a comedian that does that with cigarettes? But he makes like cubes, and then puits more smoke cubes inside the bigger smoke cubes...etc...probably not very PC anymore.


Yeah I seen that bloke on Tv once and fuck me could he do amazing things with bubbles and smoke and he fit at least 50 cigs in his gob and smoke on them at once ,I would be very surprised if he is still alive


----------



## estesj (Apr 21, 2010)

Funny shit.YouTube - Tupac Shakur 2Pac on In Living Color with Jamie Foxx and Tommy Davidson Funny


----------



## estesj (Apr 21, 2010)

more funny shit.YouTube - In Living Color-Career Aid"We Are The World" Parody


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm laughing so hard estes.... i think I went blind!!!


----------



## estesj (Apr 21, 2010)

That show was way ahead of it's time!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 21, 2010)

So, did you post up vid's? I need an eye doctor....


----------



## estesj (Apr 21, 2010)

did you not see em on the link?


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 21, 2010)

Crap, my bad.... the link is the same color as the regular text....  Buggy!


----------



## Big P (Apr 21, 2010)

heres a youtube video test:

[youtube]IR-Jx4OPK6E[/youtube]


----------



## estesj (Apr 21, 2010)

That was a funny random test video weather you meant it to be or not. I just bookmark the youtube page and paste it. How do you do it where the whole video is displayed?


----------



## Big P (Apr 21, 2010)

you guys might find this one funny 

[youtube]taZe-9w20WU[/youtube]


----------



## Big P (Apr 21, 2010)

[ youtube ] taZe-9w20WU [/youtube ]


you use the letter parts of the url from youtube and then put it in the above formation but without the spaces


----------



## That 5hit (Apr 21, 2010)

estesj said:


> more funny shit.YouTube - In Living Color-Career Aid"We Are The World" Parody





CrackerJax said:


> I'm laughing so hard estes.... i think I went blind!!!





estesj said:


> That show was way ahead of it's time!


notice how jim carry never gives them cridit for making him known to everyone (fire marshle bill)
they launched his life, anything dvd that list his other works never mention inlivin color
(yes i know he did movie before them but noone really knew who he was before inliving color)


----------



## estesj (Apr 21, 2010)

That 5hit said:


> notice how jim carry never gives them cridit for making him known to everyone (fire marshle bill)
> they launched his life, anything dvd that list his other works never mention inlivin color
> (yes i know he did movie before them but noone really knew who he was before inliving color)


 Yea he's a dick head. hahah what movie you talken bout once bitten?


----------



## That 5hit (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah thats the onlyone i can think of



> Carrey soon became interested in film and television, and after developing a close friendship with comedian Damon Wayans landed a role in his brothers sketch comedy hit, _In Living Color_ in which he portrayed various characters during 1990. Having not had much success in television movies and several low budget films, Carrey was soon cast as the title character in _Ace Ventura: Pet Detective_ which premiered in February, 1994 making $159,537,178 domestically and over $400 million worldwide. Despite mixed reviews, this film has been considered the pinnacle of his film career and stardom


he gat the tittle role in ace because of the crazy shit he was doing on in living color


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 21, 2010)

Carey has had some mental issues....I think that has something to do with it.


----------



## That 5hit (Apr 21, 2010)

couldn't really hang around a guy like that to long , would blow my high after 10 min
jim carrey, andy dick , branden frazer


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 21, 2010)

I wouldn't pass out around them either.....


----------



## Big P (Apr 21, 2010)

How The Fairy Tales Really End:


Cinderella 

 

Snow White 

 


Little red riding hood 

 

Sleeping beauty 

 

Jasmine (Aladdin) 

 

Belle (Beauty and the beast) 

 

The little mermaid


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 21, 2010)

Can I have two mermaids....to go? Hold the flipper.


----------



## That 5hit (Apr 21, 2010)

so to get my last 5 post i have to keep going to "my profile" then "find all post"
but wheres the "go to new post" tab that use to be at the top of each page


----------



## northeastern lights (Apr 21, 2010)

I can't send PM's either


----------



## That 5hit (Apr 21, 2010)

looks like they are still working on a few things 
but it way cooler then before
give it a month 
we're we are used to waiting


----------



## That 5hit (Apr 21, 2010)

and they should move the live chat over somewhere else
why is it the first thing 
i dont even use it
put the new post first


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 21, 2010)

Where did the note pad go? I've figured out the basics here but the note pad was pretty handy.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 21, 2010)

Sigh.... don't mention the notepad... I'm drained... 

There's no audio with this one...but just watch this amazing shot....

[youtube]Pia0ox0lFBY[/youtube]


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 21, 2010)

Are you saying. . . *hears taps playing in the distance*
Its gone ?


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 21, 2010)

Unknown..... at this time. I did see a mod (?) make an attempt last night to load mine back up, but it didn't work. They may be still trying....or they may have other pressing issues.

But I did some of my stuff, so it's not gone....yet.


----------



## That 5hit (Apr 21, 2010)

[youtube]92pdkX0QvZ4[/youtube]


----------



## That 5hit (Apr 21, 2010)

this dude is a real life mutant
[youtube]LZFIRhJrHJE[/youtube][youtube]oDEIYflt6IA[/youtube]


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 22, 2010)

hahah... 

Lets' seee

&#20013;&#22269;&#20154;&#26159;&#21542;&#29983;&#38271;&#20182;&#20204;&#30340;&#26893;&#29289;&#39072;&#20498;&#65311;


----------



## estesj (Apr 22, 2010)

What you talken bout willis?


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## estesj (Apr 22, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


>


 hahahah is that real?


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 22, 2010)

These days? Who knows anymore!!! 








Bye Bye Kitties!!!


----------



## estesj (Apr 22, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> These days? Who knows anymore!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's messed up! Maybe They run a cat fighting ring.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 22, 2010)

estesj said:


> That's messed up! Maybe They run a cat fighting ring.


Yeah, and after the fight they tell the cats to Wok it off.


----------



## estesj (Apr 22, 2010)

haha good one. Those quotes are classic funny tho!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## estesj (Apr 22, 2010)

Damn even skinny good looking cats bring a fat bitch with em to the beach to make them look better.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 22, 2010)

Yah, the one in blue is STACKED!! I'd do her.


----------



## estesj (Apr 22, 2010)

yep catty style.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 22, 2010)

Always wear gloves.


----------



## estesj (Apr 22, 2010)

No glove no love!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 22, 2010)

Here Kitty kitty.....


----------



## Boneman (Apr 22, 2010)

I dont like cats


----------



## northeastern lights (Apr 22, 2010)

Damn cats


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## Big P (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## Boneman (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## Big P (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 22, 2010)

yummmm. cat, it's whats for dinner


----------



## lokie (Apr 22, 2010)

OH my! well at least there is a disclaimer to warn ya.


Ain't that the way it goes between competition?



Well after a weeks worth of surfing this thread to get here from the 1st post 
I need to get started on my grow if I ever hope to fill one of these


I had planed to start my indoor grow in Virginia but have had to adapt to a change of location.
My new OP will be in Florida. 
A change of location requires a complete redesign of space available and materials needed.

Wish me luck.


----------



## goten (Apr 23, 2010)

*Every girl dreams of dating A-list guys. He is !*


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 23, 2010)

every time i look for cat pics i google pussy. for some reason i never make it back here with any pics.


----------



## goten (Apr 23, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> every time i look for cat pics i google pussy. for some reason i never make it back here with any pics.


its real easy to lose your train of thought when your distracted by warm little bushy things...lol

although sphynx pussy cats are hairless..


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 23, 2010)

[video=youtube;Fo6xLaoX1P4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fo6xLaoX1P4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2010)

dude i almost felt like reporting you for that. haha the irony


----------



## hardroc (Apr 23, 2010)

that was pretty nasty..........


----------



## estesj (Apr 23, 2010)

this was on craigslist under the pet section


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 23, 2010)

nature is awesome.


----------



## JeepBeep (Apr 23, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> [video=youtube;Fo6xLaoX1P4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fo6xLaoX1P4&feature=related[/video]


This does not make me laugh in anyway, unless vomiting is a form of laughter =P

Just the still shot on there is more than enough... They should have put a cute kitty picture as the still image.. HAHA

Edit: ahhhhh and that licking sound... Ewwww lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 23, 2010)

JeepBeep said:


> This does not make me laugh in anyway, unless vomiting is a form of laughter =P
> 
> Just the still shot on there is more than enough... They should have put a cute kitty picture as the still image.. HAHA
> 
> Edit: ahhhhh and that licking sound... Ewwww lol


i did not put on my headphones.

i love kitties, but why is it green? it might have been cute otherwise.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 23, 2010)

here ya go, sorry 'bout that, .....


[video=youtube;HQCYMco_mqs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQCYMco_mqs[/video]


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 23, 2010)

RAWR!!!! I"M A LION!!!!!




[video=youtube;ctbPiXbqm98]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctbPiXbqm98&NR=1[/video]


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 23, 2010)

you gotta check this crazy shit out.. WTF is all I can say!

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fes-_gXauwc&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fes-_gXauwc&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## JeepBeep (Apr 23, 2010)

Ahh this is so much better =) Thanks FDD and to be honest I did chuckle from this video =)



fdd2blk said:


> RAWR!!!! I"M A LION!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JeepBeep (Apr 23, 2010)

Opps Double post.... Ok need to post something funny.

Edit: when I was looking for a picture, I found this I had made for you awhile back.. I know its crap







Ok not really funny but my little pooch


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## lokie (Apr 23, 2010)

I seen fat back before but "back ta tas"? 
Ya know your fat if ya should be wearing 2 bras. 
View attachment 895470
http://media.peopleofwalmart.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/573.jpg


----------



## northeastern lights (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow that is fucking nasty.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 24, 2010)

Lift one up and take a whif........Oh man(


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## goten (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## goten (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## goten (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## Keenly2 (Apr 24, 2010)

i hate when i come in here to see pictures that have been posted three or four times already =/


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 24, 2010)

Keenly2 said:


> i hate when i come in here to see pictures that have been posted three or four times already =/


This is a many reply topic. I have not seen every page, but I so like this topic even with repeats.


----------



## northeastern lights (Apr 24, 2010)

Now this one hits home for me.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 24, 2010)

Keenly2 said:


> i hate when i come in here to see pictures that have been posted three or four times already =/


I'm with you, I "discovered" this thread about a month ago & made it a mission to look at every post before I chimed in. Whew, that took some work but was well worth it.


----------



## Boneman (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## northeastern lights (Apr 25, 2010)

Lol at the match sticks, good stuff BOne.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 25, 2010)

It was a tragic love story.... two matches one too many rubs....


----------



## hardroc (Apr 25, 2010)

aahhahahaa, that's funny as hell.
I missed that avatar man, she's smoking hot


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 25, 2010)

Yes....she is back!!!!


----------



## Leothwyn (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## Leothwyn (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## Boneman (Apr 25, 2010)

*CJ's avatar and the notepad are back! Whoo Hoooo its a great day to be part of RIU *


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 25, 2010)

RIU is now in balance!


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 25, 2010)

hey my bad to bother yall but with this new format i dunno how to start a thread and i've never seen this b4 i got this seedling and and the shell is still on its head n its pretty crooked i dunno what i should do??? View attachment 899993View attachment 899995View attachment 899996


----------



## ...... (Apr 25, 2010)

[youtube]l2gVu1HO2A0[/youtube]


----------



## drogrowin (Apr 25, 2010)

hahhaahah holly shit! that fire face one is awesome! what a dumass


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 25, 2010)

G*D is great.... after all.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 25, 2010)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> hey my bad to bother yall but with this new format i dunno how to start a thread and i've never seen this b4 i got this seedling and and the shell is still on its head n its pretty crooked i dunno what i should do??? View attachment 899993View attachment 899995View attachment 899996


The shell will typically fall off by itself - if not try tweezers - just be gentle.
To start a thread, go to the forum button - pick your thread catagory & hit the "start a new thread" button.
Pretty straight forward.
GWN


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 25, 2010)

thanks GWN, i was trippin out i never seen a seedling grow out like that its pretty wilted i'm guessing cuz of the weight of the shell?


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 25, 2010)

Yah.... you got a turtle seed.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 25, 2010)

lol whats a turtle seed?


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 25, 2010)

Won't come out of it's shell...


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 25, 2010)

oh lmao i'm soo high i didnt catch it lol


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 25, 2010)

It's an original Cracker quote.


----------



## estesj (Apr 26, 2010)

Check both of these links.YouTube - the naked gun, nordberg in the hospital YouTube - The Naked Gun, "The Queen is Silly"


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 26, 2010)

I mist my seedlings to keep the shell pliable til the seedling is strong enough to crack it all the way.Ive killed em pulling the hull off before.Usually a "turtle seed" wont show up unless you are planting the seeds to shallow.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 26, 2010)

Be sure and soak em 24 hrs CJ.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 26, 2010)

Straight into the soil!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 26, 2010)

seeds have been growing themselves for millions of years.


----------



## Big P (Apr 26, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> seeds have been growing themselves for millions of years.


shows how much this clown knows.....



next thing he'll tell us is water used to just flow everywhere and you didnt even have to buy it in bottles first you could just scoop it for free off the ground......whatever


















im not racist!!!!! but came across this and laughed. so maybe i ams a little racey?


----------



## estesj (Apr 26, 2010)

Yea but everyone knows you cant use water for your plants. You have to use gatorade because it has electrolytes. Geeez!


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 26, 2010)

^ like that movie idiocracy or idiocy lol.


----------



## Big P (Apr 26, 2010)

this kid is my new hero, lol hes trying to make himself look bigger, when i was a kid i used to think i could kick any grown ups ass to lol


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 26, 2010)

Big P... you have a knack for it!!! Truly you do.


----------



## estesj (Apr 26, 2010)

Those were all hilarious pics!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 26, 2010)

The astronaut and the puffed up kid killed me.


----------



## lokie (Apr 26, 2010)

]
ten charicter limit


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Apr 26, 2010)

THIS IS BERT COUNTRY


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## FreezerBurn (Apr 26, 2010)

Some from failblog I HAD to save on my computer


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 26, 2010)

[youtube]cCyPAaubENE[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 26, 2010)

[video=youtube;dex_ayso3VE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dex_ayso3VE[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 26, 2010)

how did you get the youtube video to stretch out like that?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 26, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> how did you get the youtube video to stretch out like that?


faded powers.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 26, 2010)

hahaha! well I think it's pretty cool LOL


----------



## ...... (Apr 26, 2010)

lmfao hahahahahaha that ostrich was hilarious


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahaha! well I think it's pretty cool LOL


On the right hand side of the volume button, where is say's 360p, you can adjust size there I think. You can also stretch them out on the youtube page as well.
What a cry baby German kid....props to the Dad for laying in the boot, haha.


----------



## ANC (Apr 27, 2010)

Youtube allows HD vids now, which are normaly in widescreen format.... So if it was recorded on one of the new camera's.......
Cant wait till the 3D personal cams start hitting the shops, I'll even go dig out my shutter glasses.


----------



## hardroc (Apr 27, 2010)

That was funny the ol' man putting the boots to the ostrich


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 27, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> [youtube]cCyPAaubENE[/youtube]


haha...the blog says he "was going through the some shit right now"...hahaha


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 27, 2010)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> haha...the blog says he "was going through the some shit right now"...hahaha


I was wondering if anyone would catch that!!


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2010)

Don't know if you guys heard.....I suppose it could be funny to some people...depends where your allegencies lie....bang out of order in my book!!

http://www.at5.nl/artikelen/39559/overval-coffeeshop-reguliersgracht 

Barneys Coffeeshop been robbing punters for years with their prices, now they get robbed! How ironic to some (their sandwiches are DAM pricey.) Translated: Armed gunmen locked everyone in at 1:30 in the morning Thurs/Fri night, then emptied the place (cash/wallet), peoples personal belongings as well, everyone got out though. how mellow! Bet that ruined a few highs.


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2010)

To kind of make up for my previously unfunny post:

I am sure CJ posted a pic of a bus like this, but we actually took this pic on our way to the Keukenhof a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 27, 2010)

Yah.... love that bus!!! Hahah!


----------



## estesj (Apr 27, 2010)

haha does that mean something else in that language?


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 27, 2010)

What's going on inside those tinted windows??!! 

Yes..I don't know what though.... but reisen means large or giant... those dirty dutch, though it could be german


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2010)

In Dutch the word Fokker means to bread. So a Paardenfokker is a Horse breader. The U with an umlut (excuse the spelling - it's one of those funny things on top of the u) makes it sound slightly different from u, more like an oo sound, so I think its the same as in Dutch and means Breader, but in German....at a guess.


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh, and Reisen in Dutch is too travel. Big in Dutch is Grote. I assume reisen in German is also to travel...but I think Big sounds better. Fuck'er Big, hahaha

EDIT, and that be a German bus...reg plate has a D next to it. The Dutch plates say NL.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 27, 2010)

Yah, I do recall I looked it up long ao, and figured out it was a german bus.


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2010)

never trust a german bus with tinted windows, who knows when and where it will stop

Sorry neighboors, just a wee joke, please don't steal the bikes again..


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 27, 2010)

Keep an eye on the exhaust pipe.... always. DOH!!


----------



## northeastern lights (Apr 27, 2010)

EFILROFKGD said:


> THIS IS BERT COUNTRY


 




+rep bro. This is one of the best I've seen in along time.


----------



## That 5hit (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## Boneman (Apr 27, 2010)

That 5hit said:


>


 
*Dude, the avatar is just plain nasty...*


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 27, 2010)

Ole girl appears to be furniture at that moment.Best furniture around and very few duplicates.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 27, 2010)

That 5hit said:


>


fuckin cat should move!


----------



## That 5hit (Apr 27, 2010)

those sheets are just to wrinkled


----------



## Leothwyn (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## estesj (Apr 28, 2010)

this is not a pic but a funny thread I was on this morning. Check out what these dudes are saying there indoor yields are per plant.....Best Yielding Plants


----------



## Big P (Apr 28, 2010)

[youtube]WHWJYaGO4DE[/youtube]


----------



## Big P (Apr 28, 2010)

[youtube]UF9Koljd0RA&NR=1[/youtube]


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 28, 2010)

This thread got funny again!

sorry don't know if I posted any of these yet.


----------



## purpz (Apr 28, 2010)

one of my old favorite threads i ran into again & made me laugh remembering when he 1st made this thread : https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/148410-ready-harvest-pic-day-65-a.html


----------



## Leothwyn (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2010)

Awesome post!!!^^^^^


----------



## SocataSmoker (Apr 29, 2010)

Do you see him? Wild ride duuuuuuude!!!


----------



## estesj (Apr 29, 2010)

This is possibly the funniest thing I have ever seen! YouTube - Tosh.0 Counting Money


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 29, 2010)

slash....whites rule....


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Apr 29, 2010)

......................


----------



## estesj (Apr 29, 2010)

He's so *slothful *looking!


----------



## estesj (Apr 29, 2010)

Redneck family portrait.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 29, 2010)

It's always important to show your gun off with a bird. If you want to be taken seriously that is.....

=====================================================================================


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 29, 2010)

lol is that a little skiff he's rammed in his trunk?  (trunk? trunk??? boot)


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 29, 2010)

Imagine how much down draft he is creating.... He should have at least flipped it over.

My cousin showed up once to borrow one of my canoes in a VW. I was like.... uhh no...come back with a plan.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 29, 2010)

canoe in the backseat ends pointing outta the windows  unless we're talking canadian canoes (as in long ones, not kayaks) you might need a wide load bumper sticker


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 29, 2010)

put skates on it.


----------



## estesj (Apr 29, 2010)

This works.


----------



## ...... (Apr 29, 2010)

Clever bot,Ask it anything
http://cleverbot.com/


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 29, 2010)

...... said:


> Clever bot,Ask it anything
> http://cleverbot.com/


this thing has an attitude and keeps making false accusations against me.


----------



## edsthreads (Apr 29, 2010)

A Real Man's BBQ:


----------



## ...... (Apr 29, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> this thing has an attitude and keeps making false accusations against me.


hahaha same thing here,It asked my if my mother was as stupid as me lol and it even went as far as saying it's a registered sex offender.


----------



## estesj (Apr 29, 2010)

That is awesome grille!


----------



## ...... (Apr 29, 2010)

A car just crashed into a house around the corner lol.Im gonna tell my brother to try and get some pics.He said the dude was drunk as shit and you could smell the vodka coming off him when he got out.I think its pretty bad though theres ambulances and shit up there.


----------



## estesj (Apr 29, 2010)

Sounds pretty funny.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 29, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> this thing has an attitude and keeps making false accusations against me.


wow...so it's that accurate? 



===============================================

Cleverbot and Cracker

who wrote the bible?
Edgar Allen Poe. No?
no
Is that a bad thing?
no
Okay.


----------



## sunni (Apr 29, 2010)

really im talking about weed with it LAWL its telling me IM THE COMPUTER hahhahahaha


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 29, 2010)

hahahah!!!

who wrote the bible?
The bible was written by either God or man.
Which is it?
I have not decided yet.
when will you decide?
Eventually. .


either G*d or man...


----------



## cph (Apr 29, 2010)

That fucker is goofy!!



*User: Will cannabis be legalized?

*

Cleverbot: The math doesn't work out.

*User: Why.

*

Cleverbot: Perhaps I am. Why WHAT.

*User: Why doesn't the math work out?

*

Cleverbot: Because it was written to manipulate the masses.

User: Is the Government lying to us?

Cleverbot: I don't think you should say that.

User: Is the Government lying to us about cannabis?

Cleverbot: The government IS extraterrestrials.


----------



## ...... (Apr 29, 2010)

sunni said:


> really im talking about weed with it LAWL its telling me IM THE COMPUTER hahhahahaha


hahahaha it told me the same thing to.


----------



## Louis541 (Apr 29, 2010)

I tried. All it did as kept answering my questions with questions.....


----------



## DTR (Apr 29, 2010)

what what what you are mad
What what what what what what???
vagina boob
I'd rather not talk about such things, if you don't mind.
are you gay?
I don't know who erin is, I'm not gay, but it was a good guess.


----------



## ...... (Apr 29, 2010)

User: Who killed 2pac?

Cleverbot: You did.

User: You work for me now.

Cleverbot: Not at all.

User: A tree falls in a forest and no ones around to hear it,does it make a sound?

Cleverbot: Yes.

User: Hahaha your smarter then you look.

Cleverbot: Yes thats usually how it works.

User: Why did you do it?

Cleverbot: I don't know.

User: You have to know so why?

Cleverbot: What is that?

User: When you massacred all of them handicapped children.

Cleverbot: Mine does not. What is your favorite day of the week?


----------



## 203ct240 (Apr 29, 2010)

Found this awhile ago only read to page 135 sorry if these are reposts.

This is the text message conversation I just had with my extremely faded friend... lol


Him: whats up
Me: Not much, you?
Him: Nothing man just wanted to see if you found (a gift). I was thinking about you
Me: That's really creepy...
Him: That wasnt as funny as it sounded in my head. Sorry. Im really high
Me: Nice... Dude, we found a giant bobcat in my mom's wizard garden.
Him: oh yea. i think your up to your ears in shit
Me: I'm serious. We found it napping on our biggest pumpkin. He was glowing.

*Long Pause...*

Him: was it hostile?
Me: Extremely. My brother tried to give it a kiss and it attacked him.
Him: what an idiot! I wouldve killed it with my bare hands
Me: No way. It's like 3 feet tall and it's eyes are kinda glowing red. I think I'm going to keep him.
Him: and domesticate it?
Me: Yea. I'm gonna see if he'll sleep peacefully in my brother's room tonight.
Him: that doesnt sound safe. You might be retarded. Can you send me a picture of it.
Me: I will when I get home. I'm at Petsmart buying a muzzle and some bobcat nail clippers.
Him: word. i want to see this shit

*Several min later...* 

Me: Ok, you ready?
Him: Yea send it

(scroll down)




















Me:


Him: JESUS FUCK!
Me: Told you!
Him: dont do it! its gonna maul one of your family members in your sleep. im not coming over till its gone.


----------



## 203ct240 (Apr 29, 2010)

[video=youtube;ADqAWUoVtbs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADqAWUoVtbs[/video]

What five bucks gets your friend to to do to your drunk friend

[video=youtube;gjxpF3PSdmI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjxpF3PSdmI[/video]


----------



## 203ct240 (Apr 29, 2010)

Moar lol's


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## DTR (Apr 29, 2010)

ok im done just thought this one was to funny

grow some pot and make the world a better place
OBAMA will make the world a better place!
how?
I don't know, you just are.
thats what i thought
Obama is the antichrist.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## FreezerBurn (Apr 29, 2010)

Cleverbot full circle

*User: Why are you such a fucking dick?

*

Cleverbot: Why are you such a weirdo?


*User: Because you like dick in your asshole bitch.

*

Cleverbot: It's like you just randomly connect me with different people who were just having a conversation with a third different person before my line.


*User: Wow do your parents know you're gay?

*

Cleverbot: Yes, I would love to know what your name means.

User: So, you would suggest anal fisting?

Cleverbot: No. I would never lead you on.

User: Why not you fucking tease?

Cleverbot: I don't know.

User: You are fucking worthless.

Cleverbot: You don't say!

User: I just did.

Cleverbot: Really?

User: Will you hold me.

Cleverbot: *holds Cleverbot*.

User: No, hold me.

Cleverbot: With a crushing grip.

User: Only on my cack.

Cleverbot: Cleverbot is clever.

User: On your back.

Cleverbot: I guess you don't know.

User: Why wont you look at me when we make love anymore?

Cleverbot: I am looking at you. *looks at you*.


----------



## Louis541 (Apr 30, 2010)

[youtube]SQXSJoH0y0U[/youtube]


----------



## stupidclown (Apr 30, 2010)

have you got any hash?
Yes, have you?
yes, want to match some?
Yes, that would be nice.
right on
You are naughty.


----------



## edsthreads (Apr 30, 2010)

FreezerBurn said:


> Cleverbot full circle
> 
> *User: Why are you such a fucking dick?*
> 
> ...


 
This looks remarkably similar to conversations I have with my Internet Service Provider..

Here's the brief convo I had wth Cleverbot.. it appears it has a sense of humour if nothing else:

_*ME: What do you call a donkey with three legs?*_
_*CB: I don't know.*_
_*ME: A Wonkey. *_
_*CB: Hardy har har.*_




Lol..


----------



## estesj (Apr 30, 2010)

Garage Sale Competition 
Posted at: 2010-04-16 12:39:42 | 201 comments | Add Comment 

Original ad: 
Garage sale on Saturday April 17th from 10 am to 4 pm. Lots of clothes, furniture, electronics, and more. The address is 341 ********* Drive. Email me if you need directions.

_Now before you think this woman doesn't deserve it, she spammed this ad everywhere, every day. I was sick of seeing it._ 
*From Me to ***********@**********.org:*

Hello,

I live a few blocks away from you and couldn't help but notice you are having a garage sale this Saturday. I am going to have to kindly ask you to change the date of your garage sale. I am having my annual world class garage sale on that day, and I do not want you to take away any of the customers that would be coming to my garage sale. 

If you could hold your garage sale some time during May or June, that would be great.

Thanks,

Mike

*From Karen ******** to Me:*

I'm not changing the date. There is plenty of room for both of our garage sales.

*From Me to Karen *******:*

Karen,

There is not enough room for both of our garage sales. As I said earlier, my garage sale is a "world class" event. It draws in garage sale connoisseurs from all over the region. I have already booked a bartender and a string quartet for my sale on Saturday. My garage sale is a classy experience, and I do not want that experience to be ruined for customers who mistake your garage sale for mine. Now I'm not saying your garage sale isn't going to be nice, but I highly doubt you have a bartender and string quartet at your sale.

Please take down all of the ads in the neighborhood for your sale to avoid any confusion for my customers.

Mike

*From Karen ******** to Me:*

How rude of you to even make this request. I have the right to have a garage sale when ever I want to. What gives you the nerve to think you can tell me what to do?

*From Me to Karen *******:*

Karen,

You are correct, you do have the right to do whatever you want. I realize that I cannot change your mind about this. 

I can, however, put up this ad all over the neighborhood. Let me know what you think of it:







Best,

Mike

*From Karen ******** to Me:*

What the hell is the matter with you? I swear if I see any of those ads in the neighborhood I will tear them down and report you. Do not speak to me again about this. You have been warned.

*From Me to Karen *******:*

Karen

I'm willing to cut you a deal and get you a spot on the guest list for my world class garage sale if you cancel yours.

Mike

*From Karen ******* to Me:*

Screw you and screw your world class garage sale, you world class prick. 

201 comments | Add Comment

Attention-Grabbing Ad 
Posted at: 2010-03-23 14:52:00 | 238 comments | Add Comment 

Original ad: 
Free Graphic Design Needed
I need someone who wants to do some graphic design work to design an ad for my business in the local newspaper. Would look great for your portfolio. Email me if you can help. Thanks


*From Me to *********@*********.org:*

Hey there,

I am just starting my career as a graphic designer and have helped design several ads featured in various magazines. I would be happy to help you with your ad. Can you tell me what you had in mind?

Thanks,

Mike

*From Lucy ******* to Me:*

Hi Mike! I own a new hair salon for men called Sporty's Haircuts. The ad will be 2 inches by 4 inches and featured in the local newspaper. We don't have a logo or slogan. The ad simply needs to say the name of the business, and our address and phone number:

124 South ****** Ave
(***)-***-****

It needs to be attention-grabbing and also include a graphic related to haircuts. I don't have any images so you will have to design them. Please don't have anything boring (i.e. a graphic of scissors.)

Thank you so much for your help!

Lucy

*From Me to Lucy *******:*

Sounds good, Lucy. I'll get back to you within a day with the proposed ad for your review. 

*From Lucy ******* to Me:*

Great. Thank you Mike!

*From Me to Lucy *******:*

Lucy,

I have attached the first draft of the ad. Please let me know what you think.

Mike

Attachment:






*From Lucy ******* to Me:*

Mike, I don't completely understand the ad. Could you please explain what you were going for with that graphic?

*From Me to Lucy *******:*

Lucy,

It is a man admiring his new haircut while a woman is crouching down to clean up the hair clippings on the floor below him. 

Mike

*From Lucy ******* to Me:*

Oh. That&#8217;s not what think when I look at it. It looks very suggestive to me. Why is "downtown" and "service" in quotes?

*From Me to Lucy *******:*

How is that suggestive? The only thing it suggests to me is that I will be getting a very admirable haircut and quality service. The fact that the woman is already cleaning up the hair clippings while the man is still in the chair suggests that your store is quick, efficient, and clean. 

Downtown is in quotes because it is short for Downtown *******, and I put "Service" in quotes to suggest that you will be getting much "more" than a haircut, such as helpful employees, great deals, and friendly smiles. If you do not offer great deals or friendly smiles, then I apologize for the mistake and will remove the quotes from around "Service." Otherwise, I don't understand what your problem is with the ad.

Mike

*From Lucy ******* to Me:*

Cut the BS, Mike. You know exactly what you did. Are you going to keep wasting my time or design the real ad?

*From Me to Lucy *******:*

Lucy, can you please explain why you are unhappy with the ad? I can't make changes if you are being so vague about everything. Would you like me to have the woman holding scissors and a hair comb? 

Mike

*From Lucy ******* to Me:*

Leave me alone.

238 comments | Add Comment

Lenny's Acid Trip 
Posted at: 2010-03-09 10:46:33 | 175 comments | Add Comment 

Original ad: 
Do not Use Lenny the Mechanic:
He has an ad on here for car repairs and I asked him to fix my blown head gasket. He showed up to my house, broke a bunch of parts and left. He has been avoiding me ever since. DO NOT USE THIS GUY.
Lenny, if you are reading this, you owe me an explanation.


*From Me to ***************@***********.org:*

Hey,

My apologies for bailing on your car. I know I have been hard to contact; I lost my phone and had to get a new e-mail address. Please let me know if there is anything I can do to make it up to you.

Lenny

*From **********@gmail.com to Me:*

You could start by explaining yourself...

*From Me to **********@gmail.com:*

Well, I was pretty baked when I showed up, and I had just eaten a bag of shrooms and taken three hits of acid. I thought I would be able to fix your car before the shrooms and acid kicked in, but I was wrong. While I was disconnecting the sensors, I started tripping pretty hard. At one point it looked like the intake manifold was laughing at me. I freaked out and bashed it with a socket wrench, and then ran back to my car and got the hell out of there. I'm not sure what happened after that. The next thing I remember is waking up naked in a church confessional booth two days later. When I got back to my house, the State Police were there and told me they found my car abandoned in a car wash about 50 miles away. Needless to say, it has been a crazy weekend for me. That is why I was unable to fix your car.

*From **********@gmail.com to Me:*

Uh...not sure what to take from all that. You deemed it a good idea to take drugs before working on my car because...why?

*From Me to **********@gmail.com:*

Honestly I forgot I had to work on your car. I remembered after I took the shrooms and acid. Once I get my car back from the police, I should be able to come over and finish working on your car. Oh by the way, sorry about the dump I took on your lawn. I was too embarrassed to go inside and ask to use the bathroom because it would have been obvious that I was tripping.

*From **********@gmail.com to Me:*

Unbelievable. I don't want you to do any more work on my car. I do want you to pay for the damage you did to my car. If you don't, I will take you to small claims court. 

*From Me to **********@gmail.com:*

Whoa man, why are you being such a dick? Not cool. If anything, you should be paying _me_. I seriously fucked up my hand when I hit your intake manifold with the wrench. It feels like I fractured it. I don't have any health insurance, and seeing as I got injured under your employment, I think you are obligated to pay for my medical bills. 

*From **********@gmail.com to Me:*

Not a chance in hell. I think all those drugs you took fried your brain - you're fucked in the head if you think any of this is acceptable. If you don't pay the damages, we are going to have a problem.

*From Me to **********@gmail.com:*

I have another eighth of shrooms I can give you...will that cover it?

*From Me to **********@gmail.com:*

I'll take that as a yes?


----------



## estesj (Apr 30, 2010)

Check out these stealth weapons! Disguised Weapons 
Posted at: 2010-02-09 06:06:07 | 905 comments | Add Comment 

Original ad: 
**** Disguisable weapons wanted ****
Wanted: hidden blades, belt buckle knives, cane swords, etc.....
Offering: cash, items for barter

*From Me to **********@***********.org:*

Hey,

I saw your ad looking for concealable/disguised weapons. I have several fine-crafted items you may be interested in. Respond if you are interested and I will send you pictures and prices.

Thanks,

Mike

*From Jeff ****** to Me:*

I am. lets see what you got.

*From Me to Jeff ******:*

Jeff,

Here you go:







Looks like a normal spoon, right?







Wrong. It is actually a deadly 2.5" half-smooth, half-serrated knife with tactical grip. One minute you are enjoying a bowl of cereal, and the next you are fighting off attackers with this deadly and disguised weapon.

I am asking $50 for the blade. Let me know if you want to stop by and take a look at it.

Mike

*From Jeff ****** to Me:*

that is stupid as hell and looks like crap. unless you have anything better to offer, dont waste my time.

*From Me to Jeff ******:* 

Jeff,

I am sorry you feel that way about the spoon blade. I do have some other weapons that I think you will feel differently about. 

Mike

*From Jeff ****** to Me:*

fine. but if it is another knife duct taped to a spoon then you can fuck off.

*From Me to Jeff ******:*

Jeff,

Thank you for re-considering. Here are three quality disguised weapons that I think you will love:







At first glance, this looks like a normal party cup. However, if you look close enough, you will see that it is really a fully automatic Glock 18C. You will be able to pour your enemies a nice warm cup of lead with this fine purchase. Asking $900 for the gun/cup combo.







Still thirsty for justice? Try this badass M16A2 disguised as a 24-pack of soda. The box has two finely crafted holes on each side to allow for any kind of optics (not included) that you wish to attach. This weapon is only for sale if you have a Class III permit.







This cleverly disguised weapon may look like a tissue box, but is actually a Benelli M3 12 gauge shotgun disguised as a tissue box. The ultra-soft quilted tissues serve as a comfortable grip on the pump-action shotgun. Also, if you find yourself sneezing during the heat of combat, you will have a handy tissue box ready for action. Asking $1500 for the weapon. Additional tissue boxes are an extra $5 per box.

Let me know if you want any of these items.

Thanks,

Mike

*From Jeff ****** to Me:*

youre a fucking dumbass, shitbrained, asswipe, retarded dipshit. you prob walk around with that shit too you dumb mother fucker. I hope you get hit by a car. fuck off, eat shit, and die.


----------



## mismos00 (Apr 30, 2010)

[youtube]8J7cZf2tFCQ[/youtube]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8J7cZf2tFCQ


----------



## edsthreads (Apr 30, 2010)

estesj said:


> Check out these stealth weapons! Disguised Weapons
> Posted at: 2010-02-09 06:06:07 | 905 comments | Add Comment
> 
> Original ad:
> ...


That's funny shit bro.. is that by that Australian guy that did the famous 'Spider Picture' email?


----------



## estesj (Apr 30, 2010)

I don't know but I loved that spider pic shit as well.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 30, 2010)

Okay.... that is my kind of humor.... well thought out and extremely sarcastic.... I was crying with laughter by the time I read the gun bit..!! 

Awesome humor....simply awesome.


----------



## estesj (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks dude. I cant get enough of that kind of stuff.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 30, 2010)

Over the top funny.

I started with a giggle and two minutes later my dogs were staring at me.... what is wrong with him?


----------



## estesj (Apr 30, 2010)

Original ad: 
I need a whole roll of carpet doesnt matter what kind will pay cash i need it fast


*From Me to ***********@*************.org:*

Hey,

Do you still need rolls of carpet? I have a deal worked out with a carpet wholesaler and can get you as many carpets as you need. 

Thanks,

Mike

*From *********@comcast.net to Me:*

yeah I just need one how much do you want for it

*From Me to *********@comcast.net:*

I am asking $50 for the roll of carpet. It sounds like you also need some cleaning supplies. Luckily, I also sell gloves, mops, buckets, spray bottles, garbage bags, as well as disinfectants, odor removal chemicals, and enzyme solvents, in case you are interested in any of that. 

Mike

*From *********@comcast.net to Me:*

what? I dont need any of that just the rug

*From Me to *********@comcast.net:*

Are you sure? It sounds like you need this rug to take care of a "problem", and you might want the cleaning supplies to clean up the rest of that problem.

Mike

*From *********@comcast.net to Me:*

my only problem is that i need this carpet and you are trying to sell me cleaning stuff

*From Me to *********@comcast.net:*

Look, you don't have to fool me. There is only one reason to urgently need a rug. It is pretty clear that you killed someone and need to get rid of them.

I've been there, man...whether it is a friend who overdosed on drugs, or a dead hooker, it is important that you clean everything up. You can't just roll them up in a carpet and forget about them. Don't worry, I can help you.

Mike

*From *********@comcast.net to Me:*

i didnt kill a hooker what the hell is wrong with you? i need the carpet for my apartment to replace my old stained carpet so i dont get screwed on my security deposit which is why i need it fast

*From Me to *********@comcast.net:*

Hey man, I'm not one to judge you. I understand that accidents happen. Maybe she didn't tell you when to stop choking her, or maybe you didn't realize that roofie you slipped in her Cosmo was actually cyanide. Either way, a dead hooker isn't the end of the world. Hookers die all the time; it comes with their line of work. The important thing is to stay calm and make sure that you clean everything up.

You have a good cover story with the security deposit. You are smart to get rid of the old blood-stained carpet, but you still will need my cleaning supplies. A small blood stain on the top of the rug is usually a much larger stain underneath the rug, and you can't simply put a new rug on top of it. With my dead hooker cleanup package, it comes with everything you need to clean up the "accident" and make it look like it never happened. The entire package, including the rug, will only cost you $100. 

You should act soon before it is too late!

Mike

*From *********@comcast.net to Me:*

is everyone on craigslist this crazy or is it just you? all i want is the carpet and you are being a huge pain in my ass. ill find one from someone who isnt a goddamn psycho


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 30, 2010)

I guess he never got rid of the hooker stain...


----------



## estesj (Apr 30, 2010)

There worse than grass stains!


----------



## Big P (Apr 30, 2010)

heres a short glimpse of the vicious american baby killers in afghanistan:


[youtube]haHXgFU7qNI[/youtube]


----------



## ...... (Apr 30, 2010)

Big P said:


> heres a short glimpse of the vicious american baby killers in afghanistan:
> 
> 
> [youtube]haHXgFU7qNI[/youtube]


that shit was hilarious,They were probably wasted

These emails are funny I think ones in here that es posted
http://www.dontevenreply.com/


----------



## azoo (Apr 30, 2010)

lmao i all most died


----------



## estesj (Apr 30, 2010)

Original ad: 
I need someone who owns or has access to a pipe camera to inspect a sewer drain that runs from my house to a creek behind my house.. I constantly have to snake out the drain and need to see what is causing the clog. The pipe is about 50 feet long. Thanks!!

*From Me to **********@************.org:*

Hello,

Are you still looking for someone to inspect your sewage pipe?

Mike

*From Ben ****** to Me:*

Yes I am...do you have a pipe camera?

*From Me to Ben ******:*

Ben,

I don't have a pipe camera, but I do believe I have the means to help you. I am a little person (3 foot 2 inches) and think I would be able to fit down the pipe. I will not only find the problem, but I might even be able to fix it. I will gladly do this for $150 compensation.

Mike

*From Ben ****** to Me:*

You get stuck in the pipe and then I have a real problem.. No thanks.

*From Me to Ben ******:*

Ben,

I promise I will not get stuck in your pipe. I have done similar jobs for a contractor and have had nothing but positive results. If you are concerned about me getting stuck, I can bring a tub of olive oil and cover myself in it so I will not stick to anything. 

Mike

*From Ben ****** to Me:*

No. The ad was for a pipe camera guy...NO MIDGETS

*From Me to Ben ******:*

Ben,

First off, we prefer to be called "little people," not "midgets." I thought your ad was simply looking for a solution to your problem, not specifically a pipe camera operator. Us little people have to deal with jerks like you all of the time, and it is very discouraging. Perhaps you should change your ad to express your hatred for little people. That way you will not waste the time of any other potential little person plumbers.

Mike

*From Ben ****** to Me:*

I'm wasting your time huh... You're wasting my time you stupid little fucker...the last thing I need is a damn midget clogging my drain. Thats right you're a MIDGET not a little person. You midgets are so touchy!

*From Me to Ben ******:*

Ben,

I am going to have to report your ad for being discriminating against little people, and for you being plain mean and hurtful. Just because we have little bodies does not mean that we have little feelings. Maybe next time you will be more considerate.

Mike

*From Ben ****** to Me:*

Go ahead you fucking midget! Hey guess what. You can come over here and suck my dick and you dont even have to sit down to do it! hahahaha!!!


----------



## hardroc (Apr 30, 2010)

Big P said:


> heres a short glimpse of the vicious american baby killers in afghanistan:
> 
> 
> [youtube]haHXgFU7qNI[/youtube]


 
Classic.........

Those are some funny Craig's List shit


----------



## estesj (Apr 30, 2010)

Yea read a few pages back. I posted like 4 of em. They are hilarious.


----------



## Louis541 (Apr 30, 2010)

What a bitch! 
Original ad: 
hi there i am a 22 year old female babysitter looking for a job. i am available pretty much all the time so if you need someone to look after your kid, let me know! 
*From Timmy Tucker to **********@***********.org* 

Hey, 

I saw your ad about babysitting and am very interested. My grandmother is in the hospital and is probably going to die. She is never awake when I am there, and the doctors say she is only awake for about 5 minutes every couple of days. The problem is, I need her to sign a re-drafted will I wrote so I can get all of her stuff when she dies. Right now she has all of her money going to my bitch sister and her family. I don't have the time to sit there and watch her all day because I have better  things to do. I need you to sit at the hospital and watch her in case she wakes up, and then make her sign the will. I will pay you $10 an hour for this job. 

Thanks, 

Tim 

*From ***********@gmail.com to Me* 

no thanks that is sick! show some sympathy you prick! 

*From Timmy Tucker to **********@gmail.com* 

Obviously I am not offering you enough money. I will pay you $15 an hour, but in return I need you to unplug her life support after you get her to sign the will. 

*From ***********@gmail.com to Me* 

YOU ARE FUCKING SICK I HOPE YOU BURN IN HELL 

*From Timmy Tucker to **********@gmail.com* 

You clearly do not have the right mindset to enter the fast-paced industry of babysitting. I will find a babysitter that has a little bit more balls than you. 

*From ***********@gmail.com to Me* 

FUCK OFF


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 30, 2010)

Classified trolling.... a nice angle!!


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Apr 30, 2010)

Yes, this is a *genuine* company.

[video=youtube;q-RLqLx1iYI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-RLqLx1iYI[/video]

Only in Alabama.

I'm buying a tee-shirt.


----------



## That 5hit (Apr 30, 2010)

i like that i may just buy one because of that


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Apr 30, 2010)

That 5hit said:


> i like that *i may just buy one* because of that


 A double-wide or a tee-shirt? 

This advertisement is pretty fucking awesome, too.

[video=youtube;vnOyMSEWNTs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnOyMSEWNTs[/video]


----------



## estesj (Apr 30, 2010)

Original ad: 
Hey there! My roommate and I are looking for another housemate. We live in a large apartment in Upper Darby. There are two bedrooms and a spacious living area. The rent is $250 a month, which includes cable, internet, electric, and water. 

My roommate and I are both vegans and will only live with another vegan. IF YOU AREN'T A VEGAN, YOU NEED NOT APPLY. We are looking for someone who will help with the cooking, in addition to the rent. 

If you are a vegan and want to live with two vegans who respect your personal space, please e-mail us. Include some information about yourself, including your source of income.


*From Me to ***********@***********.org:*

Hey,

I saw your ad, and I can't tell you how happy I was to see that there are fellow vegans looking for a roommate. It is so hard to find someone to live with who respects my way of life. Are you guys still looking for someone to live with?

Mike

*From Joanna ******** to Me:*

Yes, we still are seeking a third housemate. Can you tell us about yourself?

*From Me to Joanna ********:*

Well, I am a 24 year old male, and I am currently make a living by being employed. It pays well. Now, as I said earlier, I am a hardcore vegan. I totally respect your lifestyle, but I will occasionally eat a veal burger, maybe two or three times a week. I hope that isn't a big deal. If it is, I can eat it outside, but I will still need to cook it in the kitchen. But besides that, I am easy to get along with. I love watching TV. I hope you guys like CSPAN and late night HBO as much as I do. I also love music, and think I will be a great addition to your apartment.

Mike

*From Joanna ******** to Me:*

You're not a vegan if you eat veal. Seriously, veal? That is perhaps the single worst thing a vegan can eat. Calves that are raised to become veal are ripped from their mothers at birth so they get anemia. Then they are starved of milk, food, and exercise. They often are put in crates so they cannot move at all; they just stand and suffer until their ultimate death. Veal goes against everything veganism stands for. How you even consider calling yourself a vegan astounds me.

*From Me to Joanna ********:* 

Well thanks for the veal history lesson. My ex used to bitch to me about veal all the time, so I know all about it. Frankly, I think that is why I enjoy veal. Knowing that the calf suffered so much to make himself that much more tender and delicious for me makes it worth every bite. If I didn't eat veal, it would probably expire and be thrown away. Then, the calf would have died in vein. You wouldn't want that, would you. Seriously, veal isn't that bad. They give the calf a nice safe home to live in. Would you rather they just let the calf just be let loose out in the wild? Then, it would probably be killed by a lion or something. By supporting veal, you are supporting the safe life of cows everywhere. 

Seeing as how you got all uppity about the veal, I guess I should tell you that I own two shotguns and an assault rifle for hunting and will need to store them in the apartment. I didn't think it would be a big deal, but I may as well tell you everything. Don't worry though, both the shotguns are registered and the assault rifle has the serial numbers filed off of it so it doesn't have to be registered.

*From Joanna ******** to Me:*

Don't worry, you don't need to tell me anything else because you aren't going to live with us. I highly doubt there is anything about your life that even makes you close to being a vegan. You're argument sounds like something a twelve-year-old would say. You're clearly just claiming to be vegan to live in a cheap apartment. If you really think you are vegan, think again. Vegans don't hunt, idiot. 

*From Me to Joanna ********:*

C'mon, it isn't like I'm eating the animals after I kill them. I just kill them because I hate deer. I can't tell you how many times I've stepped in deer shit - they shit everywhere. They are worse than old people. One time my little brother ate some deer shit because he thought it was beans. We had to take him to the hospital to get him tested for Lyme disease. I'm just killing deer to make Pennsylvania a better, safer place for children. I'm not eating them, so relax. I still don't eat chicken or burgers or any of that shit. You are really picky about the vegans that you want to live with. So when is the lease for your place up? I'm looking for a place to live for about five or six months, and the sooner I can move in, the better.

*From Joanna ******** to Me:*

YOU'RE NOT A VEGAN! 

*From Joanna ******** to Me:*

Not eating certain kinds of meat doesn't make you a vegan. Veganism is a lifestyle which prohibits using any kind of animal product, be it food, clothes, or anything else. Hunting is absolutely unacceptable and your reasons for hunting are ridiculous. You won't be living at my apartment so give it up.

*From Me to Joanna ********:*

Wow, I never thought I would find someone as pretentious as Bono, but you take the cake. Next time I bite into a savory beef brisket, I'll think of you.


----------



## jcdws602 (Apr 30, 2010)

aaaaaaaaaat the redddddddddddddddd housssssssse!!!!!!................ha thats fucking great..............love the song


----------



## ...... (Apr 30, 2010)

estesj said:


> Original ad:
> Hey there! My roommate and I are looking for another housemate. We live in a large apartment in Upper Darby. There are two bedrooms and a spacious living area. The rent is $250 a month, which includes cable, internet, electric, and water.
> 
> My roommate and I are both vegans and will only live with another vegan. IF YOU AREN'T A VEGAN, YOU NEED NOT APPLY. We are looking for someone who will help with the cooking, in addition to the rent.
> ...


lmfao that shit was hilarious.
I know where upper darbys at its like right outside of philly.I never would of thought a bunch of psycho vegans lived there though.


----------



## estesj (Apr 30, 2010)

What up nigga my wife's sleep mad at me cuz I wanted to get some powder. i just ate 4 of her adderals and filled the caps back with splenda while she was asleep! hahahhhah


----------



## estesj (Apr 30, 2010)

Original ad: 
Trustworthy and reliable pet sitter available in the area to watch your pets. Your pet will be in good hands and treated with care while you are away. Rates vary - email to discuss.

*From Me to **********@**********.org*

Hey,

I am away on vacation with my girlfriend for two weeks and completely forgot about her pet fish. Would you be able to go to my house and feed him every day? Normally I wouldn't let a stranger go into my house, but I am desperate and you seem trustworthy. What is your rate? I can pay you online via PayPal, or just give you cash when I get back. 

Mike

*From Jennifer ********* to Me:*

Hi Mike,

Of course I can take care of your fish but I have a few questions first:

- Where do you live? Is there a spare key/garage code/whhatever so I can get in?
- What kind of fish is it and how big is the tank? (If it is a small fish bowl then I can care for the fish at my house)
- Any special instructions for feeding the fish?

My rate for small pets such as fish is $10 per day. Feel free to call me if you wish to discuss this over the phone. My number is 610-***-****.

Jenny

*From Me to Jennifer *********:*

Jenny,

I live at 211 ******* St (near the Acme shopping center). 

The fish is a guppy but it lives in a 55 gallon tank, so you probably can't move it. It just needs one pinch of fish food in the morning and at night (in the jar above the tank).

I don't have a spare key or garage code, so you are going to have to break a window to get in. I have a garden in the backyard where you can find a rock. I would prefer if you didn't break any of the front windows because they are new. I'd suggest breaking the kitchen window in the back of the house. Now when the window breaks, the alarm is probably going to go off. I think the alarm code is 1988, but I'm not entirely sure. It is protocol for the alarm company to send the police when a window is broken, so just tell the police that I hired you to take care of my fish.

When can you be over there? I haven't fed the fish in over a day so I am sure he is really hungry.

Mike

*From Jennifer ********* to Me:*

What? That is crazy - I'm not gonna smash a window!

*From Me to Jennifer *********:*

Jenny,

Why don't you feel comfortable breaking a window? Don't worry, I was going to get that window replaced with a wall anyway so my girlfriend can't look outside while she is doing the dishes. 

If you are afraid that you aren't strong enough to break the window, I have a sledgehammer in my shed. The shed is in the backyard and is unlocked. It is on the wall with the shotguns. You can easily break any window with that thing.

I almost forgot, if the police come, I need you to hide some weed and a bong that I left on the kitchen counter. Just put the weed in your pocket so they don't notice it when they are talking to you about the alarm, and maybe stuff some flowers in the bong so they think it is a vase. 

Mike

*From Jennifer ********* to Me:*

I don't feel right smashing your window bc how would I explain that to the police? And now you want me to hide your drugs? Do you want me to go to jail? Think about what you want me to do and then ask yourself if you would do it in my situation.. I don't think you would!

*From Me to Jennifer *********:*

Jenny,

Think about how Gary (the guppy) feels right now. He is starving, and will most likely die if someone doesn't feed him soon. How selfish of you to put your own interests before the life of another. 

Please, just do it for Gary. If he dies, my girlfriend is going to be pissed at me. The last time I accidentally killed one of her pets, she wouldn't have sex with me for a month. Do you know how expensive it is to pay an escort service for sex? Please don't make me go through that again.

If you are afraid of the police, I'll understand. I have a criminal record too, so I get why you don't want to deal with them. How about you smash the window, run in, feed the fish, and run out before they get there? It will probably take them at least five minutes to respond to the alarm.

Mike

*From Jennifer ********* to Me:*

No! You are an idiot! I don't have a criminal record you damn moron and I plan on keeping it that way. Don't try to guilt me about your fish because its your own stupid fault for forgetting about him! Just explain to your gf that you are a jackass and forgot to take care of the fish!

*From Me to Jennifer *********:*

Jenny,

When we get back home and I find the dead fish, I'll have no choice but to explain to my girlfriend that I hired you to take care of the fish and you let him die. I will give her your phone number and let you two sort things out.

Mike

*From Jennifer ********* to Me:*

Don't you fucking dare you stupid mother fucker!


----------



## ...... (Apr 30, 2010)

[youtube]ctVmNbVu2KA[/youtube]


----------



## doniawon (Apr 30, 2010)

300 pounds...... haaa


----------



## northeastern lights (May 1, 2010)

...... said:


> Clever bot,Ask it anything
> http://cleverbot.com/


 
Dissopointing, here's mine



will i go to jail this season?Probably not. You are a slave.will i grow a ton of marijuanaProbably not.will my marijuana be awsomeMaybe.


----------



## hardroc (May 1, 2010)

All I can really say about that is................wow............
That crack head in the back was really into it lol



...... said:


> [youtube]ctVmNbVu2KA[/youtube]


----------



## Louis541 (May 1, 2010)

[youtube]MqGLHluDoe0[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 1, 2010)

that big booty bitches was some funny shit! LOL


----------



## CrackerJax (May 1, 2010)

I think they are "covering" a barry manilow song....


----------



## lokie (May 1, 2010)

TVs Little Chocolatiers go to a family reunion.


----------



## Big P (May 1, 2010)




----------



## CrackerJax (May 1, 2010)




----------



## northeastern lights (May 2, 2010)

hehe boobies.


----------



## northeastern lights (May 2, 2010)




----------



## doniawon (May 2, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/600-Watt-Fluorescent-GROW-LIGHT-AIR-COOLED-CFL-HPS_W0QQitemZ320491499484QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4a9ec82fdc 

Got this from a thread on good ol' riu.. coutesy of rzza.. 

but if you missed it.. i thought this was intresting.

says its an "air cooled" 400 watt grow light.. but its 4 cfl's in a light bar made of pvc raingutters and endcaps from home depot.. it the funniest gimmick. im easily amused.


----------



## northeastern lights (May 2, 2010)

And that if funny how?


----------



## tip top toker (May 2, 2010)

it's amusing as fuck to be quite fair, and even more amusing to see that 2 people actually bought the off him  i'd report him to ebay if i had the time or cared enough, CFL>HPS = fraud in my books


----------



## worm5376 (May 2, 2010)

Good'ole RIU!! funny stuff guys. What happened to CJ & Dr GH?


----------



## smppro (May 2, 2010)

LOL 600w from 4-42w cfls, are people really that stupid?


----------



## Boneman (May 2, 2010)

I've got some land in Florida if anyones interested 

*Just a few funnies below*


----------



## Boneman (May 2, 2010)

*Ok peeps, this is hilarious. Ladies, if you have the mondo bush, please tend to it in some similar fashon *


----------



## hardroc (May 2, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!! That is an EPIC bush lol


----------



## northeastern lights (May 2, 2010)

That's fucking hilarious BoneMan. You never cease to amaze me.


----------



## worm5376 (May 2, 2010)

I wonder what kind of shampoo she uses.


----------



## hardroc (May 2, 2010)

I betcha it's not Head & Shoulders lol



worm5376 said:


> I wonder what kind of shampoo she uses.


----------



## worm5376 (May 2, 2010)

I think i know which kind she uses!!!


----------



## hardroc (May 2, 2010)

ahahahah, it says mint 
wouldn't that tingle a bit? lol



worm5376 said:


> I think i know which kind she uses!!!
> 
> View attachment 913442
> 
> View attachment 913443


----------



## worm5376 (May 2, 2010)

hardroc said:


> ahahahah, it says mint
> wouldn't that tingle a bit? lol


Yeah, it should leave a cool breeze on your Mangina after "swinging your way through that Rain forest!


----------



## worm5376 (May 2, 2010)

Possibly Dove, but Hotel soap seems to have a Kinky side

Edit: OO you said "shampoo"...


----------



## fdd2blk (May 2, 2010)

nudity edit.

total disregard for the rules of the forum. 


now what?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 2, 2010)

[youtube]Vbx5fSge6wo[/youtube]


----------



## Johnnyorganic (May 2, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> nudity edit.
> 
> total disregard for the rules of the forum.
> 
> ...


*Total disregard*? As there have been threads *dedicated* to nudity which have not been molested, so to speak; I just don't quite know how to respond.

Except to say I must have misunderstood.

Mea Culpa.

Respectfully submitted,
Johnnyorganic


----------



## tip top toker (May 2, 2010)

I'M OLD GREGG MOTHERFUCKERS! i bloody love that scene  what's your fav season?


----------



## worm5376 (May 2, 2010)

R.I.P NUDITY.. That was a good pic to JO


----------



## northeastern lights (May 2, 2010)

Shit, I missed it.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 2, 2010)

Johnnyorganic said:


> *Total disregard*? As there have been threads *dedicated* to nudity which have not been molested, so to speak; I just don't quite know how to respond.
> 
> Except to say I must have misunderstood.
> 
> ...


nudity threads are long gone. nudity is against the site rules. did you not know this? if you were unaware, i apologize.


----------



## hardroc (May 2, 2010)

No more nudity? aaaawwwwwwwwwww maaaaaaaaaaan
I missed it too...was it at least tasteful?


----------



## worm5376 (May 2, 2010)

^^^^^ it was more then tasteful, it was DELICIOUS!


----------



## highflyby (May 2, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> nudity threads are long gone. nudity is against the site rules. did you not know this? if you were unaware, i apologize.








+
OH snap! Naked pussy! hahahaha wish i could +rep myself


----------



## "SICC" (May 2, 2010)

DEA Official Announces Successful Drug Bust


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (May 2, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> Good'ole RIU!! funny stuff guys. What happened to CJ & Dr GH?


fuck..i was thinking the same thing...


----------



## Sittin On A Cloud (May 2, 2010)

[video=youtube;Bvtt6QG4kOM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bvtt6QG4kOM&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;CHficJLPeSQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHficJLPeSQ&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;6dOC1_AZGAs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dOC1_AZGAs[/video]
[video=youtube;dJa3SWU9qp8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJa3SWU9qp8&feature=related[/video]


----------



## ...... (May 2, 2010)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> fuck..i was thinking the same thing...


They got like a 10 day ban,Dont really wanna talk about it though because the thread will get closed.


----------



## edsthreads (May 3, 2010)

This is a genuine 'Wanted Ad' that I spotted in my local newsagent's shop window on Saturday morning..took a pic immediately and thought of this thread..

Shouldn't Schoolboys 12-14 be at school on Thursday?..lol


----------



## tip top toker (May 3, 2010)

not at 7am :S


----------



## smppro (May 3, 2010)

estesj said:


> Meanwhile you will be enjoying a delicious salisbury steak from your new grill


 my favorite part


----------



## estesj (May 3, 2010)

hahaha I got so many of these and they are all hilarious!


----------



## estesj (May 3, 2010)

Yo cj when you get up tell me what happened to the whats on the menu thread and why did all our posts get deleted?


----------



## hardroc (May 3, 2010)

LOL, those are some funny shit, 
Are you the 1 sending them out? LOL
I heard CJ got banned for like 10 days or some shit.........


----------



## worm5376 (May 3, 2010)

Edit: whoops read it wrong !
Sorry.
Put more of those craigslist listing responses up! They are funny as hell dude.


----------



## estesj (May 3, 2010)

No He put it back up after I made a part 2 of the thread and we talked it out. More cl posts coming right up


----------



## estesj (May 3, 2010)

Original ad: 
670cc commercial wood chipper/shredder for sale. Little bit of rust but works great. Contact Joe - ***********@gmail.com
$4000 OBO 
*From Me to ***********@gmail.com:*

Hi Joe,

Is the wood chipper still for sale?

Thanks,

Mike

*From Joe ****** to Me:*

Yes, I still have the wood chipper. 

*From Me to Joe ******:*

I don't have $4000, but what I do have is $200 and a need for use of a wood chipper for about half an hour. Would I be able to rent it from you for $200?

Mike

*From Joe ****** to Me:*

I don't see why not. What are you using it for? 

*From Me to Joe ******:*

Don't worry about that. So would I be able to swing by and pick it up in my truck, then bring it back about an hour later? I can leave my driver's license as collateral.

Mike

*From Joe ****** to Me:*

First you need to tell me what the chipper is being used for or you can find someone else.

*From Me to Joe ******:*

Okay, I'll try to explain my situation. My cat just had a litter of kittens, and I can't get rid of them. I tried giving them to my friends and putting ads online, but nobody wants them. I even tried releasing them into the wild but they keep coming back to my house. I can't stand these little fuckers pissing everywhere and clawing up my furniture. So I figure my next option is to put them down. I can't afford to have it done professionally, so I think a wood chipper would be the next most humane way. I looked up your model and saw it has a 6 inch input, which I think will be perfect for me.

Mike

*From Joe ****** to Me:*

.......................................wow. No.

*From Me to Joe ******:*

Why not? It is an easy $200 for you. Can't you just pretend I took it to mulch some wood?

Mike

*From Joe ****** to Me:*

No. You are a sick sick sick sick sick person.

*From Me to Joe ******:*

I'll give you $250 and throw in a free kitten (not mulched, of course). Plus, I thought about my plan some more, and I decided to put meow mix all around the input, and just leave the kittens near it. That way, if they get shredded, it is their own damn fault, and my hands are clean.

Mike


----------



## estesj (May 3, 2010)

Original ad: 
we need profesional catering for our christmas day dinner party. must have experence catering. SERIOUS RESPONSES ONLY 
*From Me to ************@*********.org:*

Hello,

I am writing in response to your ad looking for a caterer for your Christmas dinner party. I am a freelance chef with a lot of catering experience. I was the top chef at the world renowned _Restauran de Bon Foodeux_ for over five years. If you are still looking for a caterer, let me know.

Thanks,

Michael 

*From Brian ******* to Me:*

michael thank you for responding. what are your rates? we are expeting about twenty people at are dinner party so will need enough food for all of them. can you supply the food and we reembirse you? also do you have a menu of mealss you cook for us to choose from?

*From Me to Brian *******:*

Brian,

Supplying the food will not be a problem. I have a wide variety of exquisite dishes for you to choose from, which I will list below. My rates are per person and it depends on the meal, but generally ranges from $20-$40 per person. Here are the meals I typically offer:

*La Nouille du Triomphe*
A meal of pure bliss and flavor - a delicious plate of ramen noodles boiled in the purest of water. Noodles can be flavored with either chicken or beef seasoning.

*Le Repas du Fromage Délicieux*
A mouthwatering bowl of easy mac cooked to perfection in a microwave. Served with a side of peanut M&Ms.

*Le Repas de la Faim de Grande Personne*
A delectably and savory microwaved TV dinner. The dish comes with two pieces of fried chicken, mashed potatoes, freshly grown vegetables and a satisfying brownie that is heated to absolute perfection.

*Le Sandwich Rouge*
A truly phenominal sandwich consisting of ketchup spread over a carefully microwaved piece of bread, and then topped with another piece of bread. Comes with a side of mayonnaise for dipping.

*Dessert*

*Le Plat du Lait et de la Céréale*
A satisfying end to your meal, this dessert consists of a bowl of fruit loops served with either skim or 2% milk. Milk can be substituted with water for those on a diet.

*La Pâtisserie Bourrée*
Individually wrapped twinkies that have been microwaved to sheer delight. 

Let me know which meals you are interested in, and I can give you a quote on how much everything will cost.

Thank you,
Michael

*From Brian ******* to Me:*

what the fuck you actully cater that shit to people ? yea im gonna serve easy mac and twinkies for christmas dinner are you fuckin kidding me. my son in college could make that shit!

*From Me to Brian *******:*

Brian,

The twinkes aren't for everyone. I understand if you are on a diet, but for me, nothing celebrates the birth of Jesus like a twinkie and some good easy mac. If you aren't interested in that meal, would you consider any of my other options? My personal favorite is Le Sandwich Rouge. That is also very affordable. For twenty people, it would probably cost you about $400.

Michael

*From Brian ******* to Me:*

cut the bullshit fancy french names and call it a goddamn gross ass ketchup sanwich

*From Me to Brian *******:*

Brian, 

I am personally offended that you are insulting my masterpiece meals. These are perfected family recipes that have been passed down for generations of chefs in my family. Cooking is my art, and for you to insult me without even trying my work is just plain rude.

Michael


----------



## highflyby (May 3, 2010)

god damn son...by the time I got reading about mulched kittens, were already on to a ketchup sandwich....DAMN!


----------



## estesj (May 3, 2010)

Original ad: 
We are a little league team looking for a sponsor for the upcoming season. Email if you are interested in helping out. Thanks!

*From Me to ********@***********.org*

Good afternoon,

I came across your ad looking for a sponsor for your little league team. I am interested if you still need one. Let me know, and we can discuss the details.

Thanks,
Mike 

*From Joe ********* to Me:*

Hey Mike,
My name is Joe. I have been the coach of this team and greatly appreciate the offer. We still do need a sponsor and I would like to hear what you have to offer. The league will not start up again until mid-April so we will have some time. Let me know what you were thinking for sponsorship, you can email or call me anytime at (***)***-****
Thanks,
Joe

*From Me to Joe *********:*

Joe,

I am glad to hear you are still interested. I would like to have my company name on your team's uniform and fence sign. How much would it cost to do this? 

Mike

*From Joe ********* to Me:*

Hi Mike,
The cost to fully sponsor our team would be $800. It would cover ordering the jerseys and equipment. At the end of the season you will be recognized at our ceremony and will receive a framed photo of the team and your own uniform. What is your company's name and do you have a website?
Thanks,
Joe

*From Me to Joe *********:*

That sounds reasonable Joe. I am the founder of an adult film company called BarelyLegalSuperSluts. We specialize in 18+ amateur pornography and I would like to get our name out there. We plan on lanuching our site around April, so I think the timing would be perfect with your league. I can forward you our logo and we will discuss designs for the uniforms.

Mike

*From Joe ********* to Me:*

Mike,
Do you realize this sponsorship is for a little league team?
Joe

*From Me to Joe *********:*

Yes, you told me that. I think it is great that I'll be able to help kids enjoy America's greatest pastime.

*From Joe ********* to Me:*

and you honestly expect a bunch of kids to be sporting a jersey that says Barely Legal Super Sluts?

*From Me to Joe *********:*

Is it too long to fit on the jersey? We could just call them the Super Sluts for short as long as the sign on the field included the link to our website.

*From Joe ********* to Me:*

No that isn't the problem. This team is for kids and we can't have them wearing shirts that say Super Sluts on them. It is highly offensive and the league most likely wouldn't even allow it. 

*From Me to Joe *********:*

How about we call them the Barely Legal Little Leaguers? I would include a free copy of our Super Sluts Slurping Loads DVD for every parent that attends the game. The DVD features over 3 hours of sluts with hilarious outtakes and alternate endings. I could even have a few of our stars come out and mud wrestle during the 7th inning stretch. I think it could pull in a lot more of an audience for your little league.

*From Joe ********* to Me:*

No! Thats even worse! Look Mike I appreciate you trying to help our team out but this is absolutely the wrong place to be advertising your porn. If you would still like to contribute you can but we cannot have your company name associated with our team.

*From Me to Joe *********:*

If this is how you treat every sponsor that wants to help your team out, you will never get any money. Sooner or later you are going to have to whore yourself out to someone, which is a valuable lesson learned in my Big Sluts: Big Loads DVD. I could give that one out to the parents instead, due to the educational value. 

*From Joe ********* to Me:*

You just dont quit do you? Aint happening so go to hell!


----------



## worm5376 (May 3, 2010)

[email protected] Barely legal super sluts.. hahahaha!


----------



## Kodank Moment (May 3, 2010)

OMG MOAR ADS! Where are these coming from?

Barely Legal Little Leaguers hahahahaha

I think they are from this site!!

http://www.dontevenreply.com


----------



## estesj (May 3, 2010)

Original ad: 
WANTED - Microwave
I am looking for a used microwave. WHITE ONLY

*From Me to *********@************.org:*

I have a LG microwave that I want to sell for $30. I am aware that your ad said whites only, but I am an African American. I sincerly hope that this won't be a problem for you, and we can put race issues aside and just do business.

Thank you,
Jamal

*From Amy ****** to Me:*

I am so sorry that you misread my ad. I meant the microwave should be white, because it would match my kitchen.

Amy

*From Me to Amy ******:*

Oh, so because I am black, you think that I can't read? It really is amazing that the world we live in is still so racist. I'm sorry, but your insults have left me feeling sick. I don't think I can sell my microwave to a bigot. 

Sincerely offended,
Jamal

*From Amy ****** to Me:*

I wasn't suggesting that you couldn't read. I'm not racist. If you read my whole email you would see that the ad was looking for a white microwave, not a white person. I changed the ad to avoid any confusion.

Amy

*From Me to Amy ******:*

So now you think that because I am black, I am too lazy to read your whole e-mails. Your racism is overwhelming. You will never get my microwave from me. I will, however, sell you a burning cross for your next klan meeting. Does $20 for the cross sound fair?

*From Amy ****** to Me:*

I can't write anything without you being offended! I give up!

*From Me to Amy ******:*

So you don't want the microwave?

*From Amy ****** to Me:*

Will you still sell it to me?

*From Me to Amy ******:*

I would never sell anything to a racist. 

*From Amy ****** to Me:*

Ugh I'm done with yo


----------



## estesj (May 3, 2010)

Original ad: 
I would like to buy your broken/non-working wide screen TV even if it is not repairable. Thanks, Dan 
*From Mike Anderson to ***********@***********.org* 

Dan, 

My roommate has a widescreen TV, but it is working. I don't like him that much though, so I would be willing to break it and sell it to you for $100. What should I do to break it? I was thinking I should just hit the screen with a bat. Let me know. 

Thanks, 

Mike


----------



## worm5376 (May 3, 2010)

Hahahaha! She is such a "Racist"


----------



## Kodank Moment (May 3, 2010)

Original ad: 
**** Disguisable weapons wanted ****
Wanted: hidden blades, belt buckle knives, cane swords, etc.....
Offering: cash, items for barter
From Me to **********@***********.org:

Hey,

I saw your ad looking for concealable/disguised weapons. I have several fine-crafted items you may be interested in. Respond if you are interested and I will send you pictures and prices.

Thanks,

Mike

From Jeff ****** to Me:

I am. lets see what you got.

From Me to Jeff ******:

Jeff,

Here you go:







Looks like a normal spoon, right?







Wrong. It is actually a deadly 2.5" half-smooth, half-serrated knife with tactical grip. One minute you are enjoying a bowl of cereal, and the next you are fighting off attackers with this deadly and disguised weapon.

I am asking $50 for the blade. Let me know if you want to stop by and take a look at it.

Mike

From Jeff ****** to Me:

that is stupid as hell and looks like crap. unless you have anything better to offer, dont waste my time.

From Me to Jeff ******: 

Jeff,

I am sorry you feel that way about the spoon blade. I do have some other weapons that I think you will feel differently about. 

Mike

From Jeff ****** to Me:

fine. but if it is another knife duct taped to a spoon then you can fuck off.

From Me to Jeff ******:

Jeff,

Thank you for re-considering. Here are three quality disguised weapons that I think you will love:







At first glance, this looks like a normal party cup. However, if you look close enough, you will see that it is really a fully automatic Glock 18C. You will be able to pour your enemies a nice warm cup of lead with this fine purchase. Asking $900 for the gun/cup combo.







Still thirsty for justice? Try this badass M16A2 disguised as a 24-pack of soda. The box has two finely crafted holes on each side to allow for any kind of optics (not included) that you wish to attach. This weapon is only for sale if you have a Class III permit.








This cleverly disguised weapon may look like a tissue box, but is actually a Benelli M3 12 gauge shotgun disguised as a tissue box. The ultra-soft quilted tissues serve as a comfortable grip on the pump-action shotgun. Also, if you find yourself sneezing during the heat of combat, you will have a handy tissue box ready for action. Asking $1500 for the weapon. Additional tissue boxes are an extra $5 per box.

Let me know if you want any of these items.

Thanks,

Mike

From Jeff ****** to Me:

youre a fucking dumbass, shitbrained, asswipe, retarded dipshit. you prob walk around with that shit too you dumb mother fucker. I hope you get hit by a car. fuck off, eat shit, and die


----------



## Kodank Moment (May 3, 2010)

From Me to ***********@*************.org:

Hey,

Do you still need rolls of carpet? I have a deal worked out with a carpet wholesaler and can get you as many carpets as you need. 

Thanks,

Mike

From *********@comcast.net to Me:

yeah I just need one how much do you want for it

From Me to *********@comcast.net:

I am asking $50 for the roll of carpet. It sounds like you also need some cleaning supplies. Luckily, I also sell gloves, mops, buckets, spray bottles, garbage bags, as well as disinfectants, odor removal chemicals, and enzyme solvents, in case you are interested in any of that. 

Mike

From *********@comcast.net to Me:

what? I dont need any of that just the rug

From Me to *********@comcast.net:

Are you sure? It sounds like you need this rug to take care of a "problem", and you might want the cleaning supplies to clean up the rest of that problem.

Mike

From *********@comcast.net to Me:

my only problem is that i need this carpet and you are trying to sell me cleaning stuff

From Me to *********@comcast.net:

Look, you don't have to fool me. There is only one reason to urgently need a rug. It is pretty clear that you killed someone and need to get rid of them.

I've been there, man...whether it is a friend who overdosed on drugs, or a dead hooker, it is important that you clean everything up. You can't just roll them up in a carpet and forget about them. Don't worry, I can help you.

Mike

From *********@comcast.net to Me:

i didnt kill a hooker what the hell is wrong with you? i need the carpet for my apartment to replace my old stained carpet so i dont get screwed on my security deposit which is why i need it fast

From Me to *********@comcast.net:

Hey man, I'm not one to judge you. I understand that accidents happen. Maybe she didn't tell you when to stop choking her, or maybe you didn't realize that roofie you slipped in her Cosmo was actually cyanide. Either way, a dead hooker isn't the end of the world. Hookers die all the time; it comes with their line of work. The important thing is to stay calm and make sure that you clean everything up.

You have a good cover story with the security deposit. You are smart to get rid of the old blood-stained carpet, but you still will need my cleaning supplies. A small blood stain on the top of the rug is usually a much larger stain underneath the rug, and you can't simply put a new rug on top of it. With my dead hooker cleanup package, it comes with everything you need to clean up the "accident" and make it look like it never happened. The entire package, including the rug, will only cost you $100. 

You should act soon before it is too late!

Mike

From *********@comcast.net to Me:

is everyone on craigslist this crazy or is it just you? all i want is the carpet and you are being a huge pain in my ass. ill find one from someone who isnt a goddamn psycho


----------



## estesj (May 3, 2010)

I already posted both of those. If you want to jump on my band wagon I'll let you hop in the drivers seat.


----------



## Kodank Moment (May 3, 2010)

Original ad: 
Looking for someone with chicken pox or shingles to expose to my two children. If you are still contagious and want to help, email or call ***-***-*****. 
From Me to ************@***********.org

Hello,

I saw your ad and realized I could help. I have shingles right now, and the doctors tell me that it is still in the contagious stage. I live in South Bend. I would be able to visit your kids, or if you want to bring them to me, that works too. I took some sick days off from my job, so I am pretty much free any time.

Mike

From Jenn ******** to Me:

Mike thank you so much! I want my kids to be exposed before they have to go back to school so I would like to do this ASAP. How does tomorrow sound? 

From Me to Jenn ********:

Jenn, 

Tomorrow works for me. How do we do this? Do I just sneeze and cough on your kids or something? 

Mike

From Jenn ******** to Me:

Hi Mike,

They should just be in your presence for a few minutes. Where in South Bend are you located? I can drive to you. Do you have a number you can be reached at?

From Me to Jenn ********:

Jenn,

I do have a phone, but I only have like 10 minutes left on my plan until September, and I need those minutes for ordering pizza. Lets just continue via e-mail. I live in LaSalle Park, are you familiar with it?

Also, it probably isn't a big deal, but I figured it is worth mentioning that I also have pulmonary tuberculosis right now. I hope this won't be a problem. It is probably better for your kids to get that out of the way too - it can be a real pain when you are older.

What time do you want to meet tomorrow?

Mike

From Jenn ******** to Me:

I don't want my kids to have TB. Thank you for trying to help but I am going to find someone else.

From Me to Jenn ********:

Jenn,

I'm sorry, I didn't mean to scare you away with that. Pulmonary TB isn't that bad, and it is best if your kids get it over with when they are younger. You may as well knock it out at the same time as the chicken pox. 

If you want, I can throw in malaria for an extra $50. My friend Tom just got back from Africa and I can have him come over and give it to your kids as well. He got all sorts of whacky diseases when he was in Africa. You might want your kids to get them too, just so they won't get them later if they ever visit Africa. 

Mike

From Jenn ******** to Me:

Mike are you aware that TB and malaria don't work that way? People can't just "get it over with" those are very serious diseases. 

From Me to Jenn ********:

Jenn,

I think I know how TB works, I have it (duh). 

I just assumed you were one of those mothers who wanted to have sick children to attract pity and attention from others. Malaria is a great way to get pity from other moms! You'll be the most talked about mother in your neighborhood. You could brag about it to all the other mothers when they are going on about their sick kids - "*sigh* life is so hard with my husband at work, and my poor son has the flu." 
"Oh yeah? Well my two kids have fucking malaria. Suck it." 

You'll be the envy of your whole clique of mothers.

Please reconsider my offer.

Mike

From Jenn ******** to Me:

How rude. I want my kids to get chicken pox while they are young for the medical benefits, not for attention. 

You have problems, Mike. Seek professional help immediately.


----------



## estesj (May 3, 2010)

*E-mail Archive*
Garage Sale Competition
Posted: 2010-04-16 12:39:42
Attention-Grabbing Ad
Posted: 2010-03-23 14:52:00
Lenny's Acid Trip
Posted: 2010-03-09 10:46:33
Suspicious Carpet Buyer
Posted: 2010-02-27 00:13:38
Disguised Weapons
Posted: 2010-02-09 06:06:07
A Little Help
Posted: 2010-02-04 18:53:23
Tree Removal Barter
Posted: 2010-01-22 02:20:47
Unreliable Pet Sitter
Posted: 2010-01-08 12:17:03
Xbox Repairman
Posted: 2010-01-08 12:16:03
Wood Chipper Rental
Posted: 2009-12-23 11:41:39
Vegan Housemate
Posted: 2009-12-16 13:51:38
Christmas Dinner
Posted: 2009-12-06 12:21:18
Barely Legal Little League
Posted: 2009-11-25 02:31:59
Racist Microwave Buyer
Posted: 2009-11-16 13:02:45
Minesweeper
Posted: 2009-11-04 10:31:31
Caught Cheating
Posted: 2009-10-27 10:47:33
Surrogate Father
Posted: 2009-10-20 12:39:28
Be A Man
Posted: 2009-10-15 11:26:06
Helpful Mechanic
Posted: 2009-10-07 11:21:36
Clydesdale Needs A Home
Posted: 2009-10-01 13:41:23
Free Couch
Posted: 2009-09-25 14:37:58
Free Diseases
Posted: 2009-09-18 09:18:27
Deer Hunter
Posted: 2009-09-08 09:05:23
Kons For Kids
Posted: 2009-09-01 12:47:05
Extra Luggage
Posted: 2009-08-24 12:40:22
Hagglers
Posted: 2009-08-16 19:00:05
Operation: Soccer Escort
Posted: 2009-08-07 09:03:54
Insulting Parrot
Posted: 2009-08-03 10:49:00
"Special" Wife
Posted: 2009-07-24 00:36:34
The Plumber That Can't
Posted: 2009-07-21 09:40:44
Horse Farm
Posted: 2009-07-14 15:12:55
Hard to Reach
Posted: 2009-07-10 09:44:41
High-rise Fridge Delivery
Posted: 2009-07-06 09:51:49
Dream Vacation
Posted: 2009-07-06 09:51:47
Tyrone's Dog Babysitting Service
Posted: 2009-07-02 10:41:53
Apologetic Nationals Fan
Posted: 2009-06-30 10:20:10
Brokeback Beach
Posted: 2009-06-30 09:51:16
Basic Weapons For Kids
Posted: 2009-06-27 18:00:50
Escalade Bodyguard
Posted: 2009-06-24 08:14:22
Hybrids Suck
Posted: 2009-06-23 09:18:12
Welcome to Hellweek
Posted: 2009-06-21 13:39:57
Gullible Handyman
Posted: 2009-06-21 13:37:13
How did she know?!
Posted: 2009-06-21 13:36:08
Handicapped Movers
Posted: 2009-06-18 10:09:18
Father & Son
Posted: 2009-06-16 12:15:57
Fat Bitch Won't Ride the Bus
Posted: 2009-06-15 17:08:40
Pube Stylists
Posted: 2009-06-15 00:11:52
Barter My Whore Wife
Posted: 2009-06-12 01:49:36
Cemented Couch
Posted: 2009-06-12 01:49:33
Ride to Bonnaroo
Posted: 2009-06-09 18:59:24
Expired Phish Ticket
Posted: 2009-06-09 18:57:27
Hummer Rideshare
Posted: 2009-06-09 18:55:11
Camry Killer
Posted: 2009-06-09 18:52:47
Broken Umbrella
Posted: 2009-06-09 18:51:19
Shitty Roommate #2
Posted: 2009-06-09 18:48:39
Shitty Roommate #1
Posted: 2009-06-09 18:46:46
Missed Connections
Posted: 2009-06-09 18:44:53
Broken TV
Posted: 2009-06-09 18:43:29
Buy My Wife's Car
Posted: 2009-06-09 18:40:34
Stupid Dog Sweater Lady
Posted: 2009-06-09 18:38:14
Part Out Your Honda
Posted: 2009-06-09 18:36:00
Semi-gloss Enamel Kitten
Posted: 2009-06-09 18:34:44
Phish Ticket Trade
Posted: 2009-06-09 18:34:43
European Scooter
Posted: 2009-06-09 18:32:28
Kittens for my Tiger
Posted: 2009-06-09 02:00:01
Comatose Grandma Sitter
Posted: 2009-06-09 01:58:37
Air Hockey Sex Table
Posted: 2009-06-09 01:56:51
Ride in the D.A.R.E. Mobile
Posted: 2009-06-09 01:54:41
420 Friendly
Posted: 2009-06-09 01:51:29
Turtle Sandbox
Posted: 2009-06-09 01:46:23
Vintage Liquor
Posted: 2009-06-09 01:43:45
Jewish Sperm Donor
Posted: 2009-06-09 01:39:56
Female Movers
Posted: 2009-06-09 01:31:44
Taco Bell Hauling Service
Posted: 2009-06-09 01:08:25
Ancient African Weapon
Posted: 2009-06-09 01:08:23
Bug-themed Party
Posted: 2009-06-09 01:08:22
Eagles/Giants 
Posted: 2009-06-09 00:51:31
Nebraska Moving Service
Posted: 2009-06-09 00:51:29
The Shaniqua Chronicles pt. 3
Posted: 2009-06-08 00:52:03
The Shaniqua Chronicles pt. 2
Posted: 2009-06-08 00:52:01
The Shaniqua Chronicles pt. 1
Posted: 2009-06-These are all on this site if y'all want to look for yourself.E-mails from an Asshole


----------



## Kodank Moment (May 3, 2010)

Now see that was nice of you. Saved you and I the trouble of that lame copy and paste shit.


----------



## estesj (May 3, 2010)

It was funnier the way I was doing the work for people but if you insist sir.


----------



## Kodank Moment (May 3, 2010)

Then by all means continue. I don't see why you're letting me stop you? Lol...it's the Internet dude. Stop taking shit so seriously.


----------



## estesj (May 3, 2010)

Kodank Moment said:


> My bad...didn't get a chance to read all 605 FUCKING PAGES! Chill dude. I don't sit on this site all day. I go outside. Like a lot of people on here do. I doubt they go back and read days they missed. Now someone that didn't see it has a chance to laugh. So how bout you take your bangwagon and shove it up your ass eh? Thanks.


 There is no need to be disrespectful buddy.


----------



## DST (May 3, 2010)

I read the posts way back in this thread I think, (or maybe on an email when pretending to work, haha) thought they were funny then, they sure did make me laugh now. Cheers to both of you RIU bru's.

Peace, DST


----------



## lokie (May 3, 2010)

I liked the email lol's better before Kod pieced them up. 

oh well i guess there must be a




at every party.


----------



## estesj (May 4, 2010)

Thanks man he was just being a player hater. The world is full of them.


----------



## sunni (May 4, 2010)

stop arguing and post more funyn stuff loved the email ones who cares if they were posted twice i still think the entire website is hilarious showed it to my mom and my aunt!


----------



## estesj (May 4, 2010)

I already posted links to all of them on the other page, and I am not arguing. Here is the website to look at all the emails for yourself. dontevenreply.com. Enjoy!


----------



## westhamm1132 (May 4, 2010)

http://nfxu.com/f7

lol more to come this thred is joaks btw

edit- how do i post pics from url?


----------



## purpz (May 4, 2010)

ahhhh man that shit is nasty, she had her photo up next to her comment too...hahah


----------



## westhamm1132 (May 4, 2010)

purpz said:


> ahhhh man that shit is nasty, she had her photo up next to her comment too...hahah



lol yh theres loads of them i wanna poast but dunno how people who ask questions on yahoo are retards if you go on yahoo answers now theres bound to be at least 1 retard question per page lmao


----------



## Dropastone (May 4, 2010)

*Part 1*







*Part 2
*







*Part 3
*







*Part 4

*




*

Part 5*






*Part 6*

Have you ever wondered how a woman's brain works?
Well....it's finally explained here in one, easy-to-understand illustration







Every one of those little blue balls is a thought about something 
that needs to be done, a decision or a problem that needs to be solved. 

A man has only 2 balls and they take up all his thinking, time and energy.


----------



## westhamm1132 (May 4, 2010)

how do i poast big pics from URL is there like a code e.g [pic]URL[pic] or summin?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 4, 2010)

westhamm1132 said:


> how do i poast big pics from URL is there like a code e.g [pic]URL[pic] or summin?


Have both windows open then drag and drop the pic.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 5, 2010)

I'm beginning to regret that info,lol


----------



## BenzoBoy (May 5, 2010)

A real classic, just like the classic vid of a girl taking a massive load in her mouth until it blows out of her cheeks. Sorry ladies  

[video=metacafe;274220/happy_slapper_gets_smacked/]http://www.metacafe.com/watch/274220/happy_slapper_gets_smacked/[/video]


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 5, 2010)

I think I saw that one.She wanted to stay a virgin right,lol


----------



## Zeplike (May 5, 2010)

[youtube]NOvALbHY6OM[/youtube]


----------



## hardroc (May 5, 2010)

ahahahhahahah what the hell!?


----------



## nubiebud (May 5, 2010)




----------



## hardroc (May 5, 2010)

Man, she could suck a mean one


----------



## Brick Squad (May 5, 2010)

AhAhAhA

that is a fucked up tattoo.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (May 6, 2010)

Zeplike said:


> [youtube]NOvALbHY6OM[/youtube]


hahahaahah....fuckin hilarious!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (May 6, 2010)

nubiebud said:


>


now thats a fucking tramp stamp!


----------



## Boneman (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 6, 2010)

I wonder if he has a relief tube hooked up.Fuckin nerd!


----------



## estesj (May 6, 2010)

YouTube - D -pants


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 6, 2010)

Ok heres one.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2010)

[youtube]IbbVxkMRqXA&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"[/youtube]

tiger OWNS


----------



## hardroc (May 6, 2010)

ahahahahhaah "you're just gonna smell like popcorn for the rest of the day" Tiger piss smells like popcorn????


----------



## estesj (May 6, 2010)

YouTube - D -pants I tried to paste the vid instead of the link but I need more practice.


----------



## hardroc (May 6, 2010)

Man I hope this pic come up, this girl is soooooooo damn sexy


----------



## estesj (May 6, 2010)

Good Lord she is a handsome one!


----------



## hardroc (May 6, 2010)

Isn't my girlfriend beautiful!?


----------



## tip top toker (May 6, 2010)

damned new website new attatchment thing


----------



## estesj (May 6, 2010)

Tighten up tip top. We cant see shit.


----------



## EFILROFKGD (May 6, 2010)

http://www.kontraband.com/videos/22499/HousePlace-Sex-Dungeon/#show


----------



## worm5376 (May 6, 2010)




----------



## estesj (May 7, 2010)

YouTube - Bass-o-Matic tribute!


----------



## ...... (May 7, 2010)

lol at that do do bird looking meth addict


----------



## estesj (May 7, 2010)

She did do her make up though.lol


----------



## edsthreads (May 7, 2010)

Aw man I had the biggest crush on the 70's Wonderwomen when I was younger.. was it Linda Carter? In her prime she was stunning like 'Daisy Duke' in her prime too.. hubba hubba..


----------



## tip top toker (May 7, 2010)

[youtube]xDUxjX1Kw_c[/youtube]

not really funny, but dang! i was scared of deep water before..


----------



## tip top toker (May 7, 2010)

wanna see how it could really pan out though?

[youtube]Fa7ck5mcd1o[/youtube]
 i've got the film, havn't actually watched it yet. mightwatch this one tonight though 
[youtube]pFhSogGnu4I[/youtube]

respect for whoever had the balls to make and release these films though


----------



## tip top toker (May 7, 2010)

hour and a half movie fella  my brother and a friend are coming over this evening with a bunch of mini-kegs and some whisky so we're gonna get a bit teehaahaaaaa


----------



## estesj (May 7, 2010)

where do I get it? I have to watch that funny ass ridiculous shit.


----------



## Leothwyn (May 7, 2010)

I'd love to see the look on the cashier's face when these guys 'drove' up to the window.


----------



## worm5376 (May 7, 2010)




----------



## ...... (May 7, 2010)

lol im tempted to download mega shark vs giant octopus


----------



## lokie (May 7, 2010)

Why draw attention to stupidity?
my guess is this was a photo shop chop.


----------



## glassblower3000 (May 7, 2010)

was that a plastic cookie sheet?idiot


----------



## jimmy130380 (May 7, 2010)

iptorrents has got your movie
and its got that i think we are alone now chick cindy or somthing


----------



## northeastern lights (May 7, 2010)

Holy shit I love cheesy horor flicks, the piranah one I gotta see lol.


----------



## nubiebud (May 7, 2010)

Maybe not LOL, but def hot.


----------



## lokie (May 7, 2010)

Techno kitty ROCKS


----------



## Boneman (May 7, 2010)




----------



## Big P (May 7, 2010)




----------



## hardroc (May 8, 2010)

pic didn't show


----------



## SIV3L (May 8, 2010)

[video=youtube;cL_qGMfbtAk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cL_qGMfbtAk&feature=channel[/video]


----------



## scott817 (May 8, 2010)

Nice pic very funny hope he is all right


----------



## scott817 (May 8, 2010)

sweet time had by all love is KING


----------



## scott817 (May 8, 2010)

this is not funny but i ahve seen people do this before


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 8, 2010)

WTF are you commenting on?
How about hit "reply with quote" so we all can tell what you are talking about.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 8, 2010)

You gotta wonder how many people catch a sledgehammer to the head doing this.

[youtube]wIF63jhRQcw[/youtube]


----------



## lokie (May 8, 2010)

if I can see it I may lol. I'm sick like that. I need to see it to lol.


----------



## mastakoosh (May 8, 2010)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> WTF are you commenting on?
> How about hit "reply with quote" so we all can tell what you are talking about.


lmao...no doubt. hes keepin us in the dark.


----------



## Big P (May 9, 2010)




----------



## fdd2blk (May 9, 2010)




----------



## northeastern lights (May 9, 2010)

Ha, that reminds me of Peru.


----------



## Boneman (May 9, 2010)

*That looks like a styrofoam container for one of their books or something.*



fdd2blk said:


>


----------



## tip top toker (May 9, 2010)

estesj said:


> where do I get it? I have to watch that funny ass ridiculous shit.


i get a lot of my stuff through rapidshare and megashare and stream through megavideo

we sat ack and stuck it on with beers whisky and joints, got 30 minutes in, and started skipping to all the bits where they are eating battlecruisers and subbmarines and such.

worst film i have ever seen in my whole life, it was not even bad in a funny way, jjsut awful


----------



## Boneman (May 9, 2010)




----------



## northeastern lights (May 9, 2010)

Now that's my kind of humor.


----------



## Boneman (May 9, 2010)




----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (May 9, 2010)

Boneman said:


>


oh my god!!!...i just bury my face in that ass!


----------



## Boneman (May 9, 2010)




----------



## ANC (May 9, 2010)

[youtube]bilK4ZnegIM[/youtube]
How To Close Every McDonald's in Manhattan


----------



## logzz (May 10, 2010)




----------



## Johnnyorganic (May 10, 2010)




----------



## Big P (May 10, 2010)

heres the tottally unfunny video of the day kill this fammily's dog right infront of the kids while arresting daddy:

[youtube]RbwSwvUaRqc[/youtube]


----------



## highflyby (May 10, 2010)

Big P said:


> heres the tottally unfunny video of the day kill this fammily's dog right infront of the kids while arresting daddy:
> 
> [youtube]RbwSwvUaRqc[/youtube]


Yeah but you forgot to tell everyone about all that dope daddy had.....almost 1 oz of cannabis......HOW DARE HIM! God what idiots in missouri


----------



## estesj (May 10, 2010)

As a dog lover I wish death upon every single one of those piece of shit pussy ass bitch ass cops!


----------



## Big P (May 10, 2010)

*pscyhostyle*  May 03, 2010  This video shows a search warrant served by the Columbia Mo. police department. The cops bust in this guys house in the middle of the night and shoot his two dogs (one a pit bull that was caged in the kitchen and the other a Corgi) with children in the home. it turns out that rather than a big time drug dealer, this guy had a small pipe with some resin in it, a grinder, and what the cops here call "a small amount of marijuana" (meaning less than a few grams). We here in Comlumbia want everyone to know what kind of police department we have here, check out our "finest" in action.


----------



## tip top toker (May 10, 2010)

oz? they were talking a near empty baggy, they were talking like a tenth and some glassware with signs of resin on it.


----------



## Big P (May 10, 2010)

well atleast this video finally made it to drudgerpoet.com where it is being seen by millions across the united states and across the world today


what an embarassment this is gonna be for the Columbia Mo department of ard-tards lol fucking brainless goons lol

that fuckin pittbull was in a god damn cage lol whats wrong with these meatheads man?

they cant digup some more intellegent troops for the war on drugs?


i guess all the smart ones are already made bank on the other side lol these guys still tryin to feed the fam off $27,000 a year no wonder they are so jaded


----------



## estesj (May 10, 2010)

Yea I got a pit and an American bulldog and if that were to happen to me I would be getting some extra charges like battery on a leo cuz I would fucken lose it!


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (May 10, 2010)




----------



## ANC (May 10, 2010)

awesome one floyd


----------



## Boneman (May 10, 2010)

*I posted this over in the politics section, but I thought y'all would enjoy it here aswell*


----------



## edsthreads (May 10, 2010)

Can't find the book you want?
Then you're probably shopping at the....


----------



## lokie (May 10, 2010)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 11, 2010)

That reporter is cute & what a freudian slip - that wouldn't help me if I had a "Sexual Addiction".
[youtube]NH7UotkO5eo[/youtube]


----------



## Big P (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Leothwyn (May 11, 2010)

[youtube]UZ16u-szAhQ[/youtube]


----------



## highflyby (May 11, 2010)

HAHAHAH that dude shoving the dorrah in her bra.....classic


----------



## ANC (May 12, 2010)

That made me think of Portobello Belle by Dire Straits


----------



## Xrtnfx (May 12, 2010)

logzz said:


> View attachment 927977View attachment 927978


I knew my moose mote would resurface, even after the thread was deleted LOL


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (May 12, 2010)

Xrtnfx said:


> I knew my moose mote would resurface, even after the thread was deleted LOL


no shit...that thread got deleted!


----------



## hardroc (May 12, 2010)

yea I asked him to, my prob is fixed


----------



## Xrtnfx (May 12, 2010)

hardroc said:


> yea I asked him to, my prob is fixed


That's good to hear man! how long did it take you to dig the mote?


----------



## hardroc (May 12, 2010)

Didn't bother, just wrestled a few moose from outta the back yard and chained 'em up out front, gave 'em lots of chain to work with lol


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (May 13, 2010)

hardroc said:


> yea I asked him to, my prob is fixed


good...fuck those wannabe thugs..


----------



## hardroc (May 13, 2010)

well, I wouldn't say wannabe's...........it's all good, went above 'em and their boss told 'em to lay off


----------



## Johnathon MacHaim (May 13, 2010)

Why is there a plant in the fridge?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 13, 2010)

Why is there a 12 year old in the fridge?


----------



## Louis541 (May 13, 2010)

And why is she holding that cucumber?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 13, 2010)

she sat on the beer again.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 13, 2010)

Must be making a salad.


----------



## nubiebud (May 13, 2010)

I'll see your girl in the fridge and raise you one woman in a cooler.


----------



## mastakoosh (May 13, 2010)

holy shit that is my best friends little sister lmao.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 13, 2010)

Who knew, Chilled cooter in the beverage section.


----------



## Louis541 (May 13, 2010)

mastakoosh said:


> holy shit that is my best friends little sister lmao.


I was thinkin the same thing.


----------



## EFILROFKGD (May 14, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (May 14, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Big P (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Leothwyn (May 14, 2010)

[youtube]J-yqc7YyAP8[/youtube]


----------



## EFILROFKGD (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Leothwyn (May 14, 2010)

[youtube]bZP4Ugev82I[/youtube]


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 14, 2010)

Long legged Mac-Daddy?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 14, 2010)

He dont know but these white people gonna rise up.No birth certificate having mac daddy.lol wish we could embed it.

http://la-gun.com/manning/


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 14, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hFiab7fjak

Can someone embed it?I found it on youtube.


----------



## EFILROFKGD (May 14, 2010)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 14, 2010)

There you go.
[youtube]0hFiab7fjak[/youtube]


----------



## sunni (May 14, 2010)

Big P said:


>



HAHAHAH to the fucking warlocks succbus on here.. hahahahaha omfg hahahahha


----------



## mygirls (May 15, 2010)

[video=youtube;7IGF0wEYGjE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7IGF0wEYGjE[/video]


----------



## MediMary (May 15, 2010)

DST said:


> The first 40 seconds are quite funny, the rest is just Pure Guinness!!!
> 
> [youtube]Z19zFlPah-o[/youtube]
> 
> ...



+rep
greatest video ever... = )


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 15, 2010)

Speaking of pure Guinness.
[youtube]g2oTuZPlfiM[/youtube]


----------



## Johnathon MacHaim (May 15, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/v/5ZM29Zp8UW4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><paramhttp://www.youtube.com/v/5ZM29Zp8UW4&hl=en_US&fs=1


----------



## jimmy130380 (May 17, 2010)

that is a fucking sick ride flick 
watch it all the dude is a freak


----------



## fdd2blk (May 17, 2010)

that's funny.


----------



## Big P (May 17, 2010)

Akwardboners.com


----------



## Big P (May 17, 2010)

If he brakes suddenly, he could probably score a free blow job


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (May 17, 2010)

[youtube]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WgOHOHKBEqE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WgOHOHKBEqE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## ...... (May 17, 2010)

MediMary said:


> +rep
> greatest video ever... = )


that video was insane,just when you think you seen him pull of the craziest shit you seen he goes and steps it up to something crazier.I wish I knew how to do that shit.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 17, 2010)

Go, Stop, Go, Stop, Go, Stop - repeat as necessary



Big P said:


> If he brakes suddenly, he could probably score a free blow job


----------



## forever fadded (May 17, 2010)

roflmao more people should ride bikes like that ah shit Another hit


----------



## ...... (May 18, 2010)

lol im sorry but this bitch sounds funny as shit

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newsvideo/weirdnewsvideo/7607474/Migraine-leaves-woman-speaking-with-Chinese-accent.html


----------



## Big P (May 18, 2010)

i think its funny when madonna talks with a british accent 

what a tool that chick is


----------



## mastakoosh (May 18, 2010)

honestly she looks like a holocaust survivor. she needs a mc'rib sammich or something.


----------



## TCurtiss (May 18, 2010)

mastakoosh said:


> honestly she looks like a holocaust survivor. she needs a mc'rib sammich or something.


She getting ready for her new role Schindler's List 2 Madonna's Wrath


----------



## mastakoosh (May 18, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> She getting ready for her new role Schindler's List 2 Madonna's Wrath


 lmao she would make the perfect nazi. she just has to work on that british accent.


----------



## Big P (May 18, 2010)

shit i didnt even post the real scary ones lol































i wonder how far her meat curtains hang down 


mmmmmmm yeasty piss flaps











only hating on her cuz she is a mega bitch in real life


----------



## fdd2blk (May 18, 2010)

MEAT, try some.


----------



## Big P (May 18, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> MEAT, try some.


come on FDD we all know this gurl has had more meat in her mouth than all of us combined 



[youtube]htY_PVBqe38[/youtube]


----------



## ANC (May 18, 2010)

Noooo.... not madona in leotards, especialy that pink panty one she wears in that one video...

I always tell my wife i'm visualising the cow bending over and she has like 5 crooked grey arse hairs standing out.


----------



## donkey.420 (May 18, 2010)

if johnny dep had blonde hair and a meth addiction lmao


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 18, 2010)

mastakoosh said:


> honestly she looks like a holocaust survivor. she needs a mc'rib sammich or something.


 She has 80 year old looking hands. She is NOT aging well at all but I never really liked her to start with...even when she was just breaking into the business.


----------



## Big P (May 18, 2010)

shes 52 years old

i guess they were wrong, sperm isnt good for your skin after all


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2010)

i was scrolling down looking for that byline ' crack after 1 year,2 years, 3 years'


----------



## Johnathon MacHaim (May 19, 2010)

The Pirate Bay is Back!


----------



## Johnathon MacHaim (May 19, 2010)

This is why they keep winning!
[video]http://www.youtube.com/v/5ZM29Zp8UW4&hl=en_US&fs=1&[/video]


----------



## mjetta (May 19, 2010)

Thats insane, perfect example of stupidly smoking


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2010)

that is insane but if i was in thier shoes id pprobably have a toke too


----------



## sharon1 (May 19, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> if johnny dep had blonde hair and a meth addiction lmao


Ohholymotherofgod.........that, my friend, needed a spew warning!
My dogs now think I've gone completely mad.

That was seriously funny, AND I had the pleasure of reading that stoned.


----------



## nubiebud (May 19, 2010)




----------



## Big P (May 20, 2010)

[youtube]a6vQG7N2xgE[/youtube]



[youtube]tn_EImanZIs[/youtube]


----------



## Joker209 (May 20, 2010)

Just thought I would make a contribution. Thanks for the laughs RIU


----------



## Leothwyn (May 20, 2010)

One determined little dog...









Not funny, but pretty cool:


----------



## MediMary (May 21, 2010)

lol big p..
missing the first question.. is that the first time that has happened>?
he realized right after he said it.. do you think it was just tired...or stupid?


----------



## edsthreads (May 23, 2010)

Not funny but makes you think twice about texting on your mobile phone:

Sometimes only a picture can get our attention! 
Her last call was from a new cell phone...

*Do you see the motorcycle?* 







Now do you see it?



















The Honda crotch rocket rider was traveling at approximately 
85 mph. The VW driver was talking on a cell phone when she 
pulled out from a side street, apparently not seeing the 
motorcycle. The riders reaction time was not sufficient 
enough to avoid this accident. The car had two passengers 
and the bike rider was found INSIDE the car with them.
The Volkswagen actually flipped over from the force of impact 
and landed 20 feet from where the collision took place. 
All three involved (two in the car and the bike rider) were 
killed instantly. This graphic demonstration was placed at 
the Motorcycle Fair by the Police and Road Safety Department..


----------



## Leothwyn (May 23, 2010)

[youtube]zFMkNJ512Gg[/youtube]


----------



## Leothwyn (May 23, 2010)

[youtube]OBmM79YadYM[/youtube]


----------



## Boneman (May 23, 2010)

*I kinda like it *



Leothwyn said:


> [youtube]OBmM79YadYM[/youtube]


----------



## nubiebud (May 23, 2010)




----------



## nubiebud (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Louis541 (May 24, 2010)

And this is my favorite for the day!!


----------



## Leothwyn (May 24, 2010)

One more treadmill accident:








Lucky bike rider:


----------



## mastakoosh (May 24, 2010)

fuckin birds lmao. goddamn it would suck to break your neck fucking around on a treadmill. i like the prophet one too.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 24, 2010)

Xzibit aint skeered,neither am I.Muhammad eats Jew ass.......faggot.Come and get it Camel jocks.


----------



## Leothwyn (May 26, 2010)

Another not so LOL pic, but pretty impressive...

How do you think this image was made?




3,604 cups of coffee, with differing amounts of cream.


----------



## purpz (May 26, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QN_uJNcriHQ&feature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgJSGgieTxU&feature=related


----------



## Leothwyn (May 28, 2010)

[youtube]dtRN93G9byA[/youtube]


----------



## jfa916 (May 28, 2010)

hahah this is funny


----------



## Zakman (May 28, 2010)

Haha that Bird that took the bowl was funny as fuck

He straight cheesed it


----------



## epoo (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Boneman (May 29, 2010)

*This one is too funny *


----------



## Louis541 (May 29, 2010)

Lmao!, is that a burger king bag?


----------



## Boneman (May 29, 2010)

Lets get back to something more eye appealing


----------



## Arrid (May 29, 2010)




----------



## irishwyrick (May 29, 2010)

fantastic


----------



## epoo (May 29, 2010)

irishwyrick said:


> View attachment 964380
> 
> fantastic



FUCKING EPIC!!! Never seen one better than this one lol!


----------



## epoo (May 29, 2010)

The one about the chicken crossing the room.. I found it last night after I got done smokin some sweet tooth. I could not quit fuckin qiggling.. lol


----------



## irishwyrick (May 29, 2010)

this ones bad but oh so funny


----------



## Phaze (May 30, 2010)

Murfy said:


>


This is worth a repost today


----------



## ImTheFireMan (May 30, 2010)




----------



## newbud123 (May 30, 2010)




----------



## nubiebud (May 30, 2010)

Batshit woman and cat that eats with a spoon.

[video=youtube;ypMl2RFTC9Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=AU&hl=en-GB&v=ypMl2RFTC9Y[/video]


----------



## Boneman (May 30, 2010)

*Is that cat going to be driving soon?* 



nubiebud said:


> Batshit woman and cat that eats with a spoon.
> 
> [video=youtube;ypMl2RFTC9Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=AU&hl=en-GB&v=ypMl2RFTC9Y[/video]


----------



## Louis541 (May 30, 2010)

Not a picture, but a quote from the producers of Grand theft auto

"Our games are not designed for young people. If you&#8217;re a parent and buy one of our games for your child you&#8217;re a terrible parent. We design games for adults because we&#8217;re adults. [BBC via Kotaku]
"



That dude is awesome.
He's also Lazlo, from the GTA in game radio. To help put a voice on the rant.

http://gammasquad.uproxx.com/2010/05/rockstar-games-states-the-obvious










Just to stay on topic


----------



## jcdws602 (May 30, 2010)

nubiebud said:


> Batshit woman and cat that eats with a spoon.
> 
> [video=youtube;ypMl2RFTC9Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=AU&hl=en-GB&v=ypMl2RFTC9Y[/video]


Thats kinda creepy....


----------



## newbud123 (May 30, 2010)

[video=youtube;57yZZC8kASI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57yZZC8kASI[/video]


----------



## mastakoosh (May 30, 2010)

i think this cat ate some taco bell lol.
[youtube]3KOPil9ABUg[/youtube]


----------



## Big P (May 30, 2010)




----------



## irishwyrick (May 30, 2010)

.......................


----------



## Louis541 (Jun 1, 2010)

Is it just me, or does this guy look like Debra Wilson from MadTV when she's playing oprah?


----------



## Louis541 (Jun 1, 2010)

Looks like the holy wars will continue.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jun 1, 2010)

irishwyrick said:


> View attachment 966706.......................


fuck i laughed my ass of this....and now i feel bad


----------



## irishwyrick (Jun 1, 2010)

lol dont feel bad im the asshole who has more
View attachment 970749


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jun 2, 2010)

fuck yeah irish
that was the funnest page in a while


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2010)

[youtube]vexMKH9lY3k[/youtube]

DST


----------



## irishwyrick (Jun 2, 2010)

jimmy130380 said:


> fuck yeah irish
> that was the funnest page in a while


lol i love those goofy little basterds too


----------



## Louis541 (Jun 2, 2010)

Don't steal in china.
[youtube]1YffRYkLhOE[/youtube]


----------



## Big P (Jun 2, 2010)

Louis541 said:


> Don't steal in china.
> [youtube]1YffRYkLhOE[/youtube]


 

i wonder what they are gonna do when they find out we arnt gonna pay em back the 13,000,000,000 we owe them


----------



## donkey.420 (Jun 2, 2010)

Big P said:


> i wonder what they are gonna do when they find out we arnt gonna pay em back the 13,000,000,000 we owe them


hahahaha no shit right!


----------



## Louis541 (Jun 2, 2010)

Big P said:


> i wonder what they are gonna do when they find out we arnt gonna pay em back the 13,000,000,000 we owe them



Haha, good question. That wasn't even street justice. That turned into an all out brawl.


----------



## westhamm1132 (Jun 2, 2010)

Views: 310,779 WTF thats mad


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jun 2, 2010)

...................


----------



## irishwyrick (Jun 3, 2010)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> ...................


i havent laughed that hard in awhile


----------



## irishwyrick (Jun 3, 2010)

............................


----------



## Big P (Jun 3, 2010)

_




_






_mmmmmmmmmm ass burger!!!_

_




_






_[youtube]ubKqsVqs40E[/youtube]_






_




_





_




_







_




_






_




_


----------



## Arrid (Jun 3, 2010)

Big P said:


> _[youtube]ubKqsVqs40E[/youtube]_


Love seeing people get owned like that, dumb fuck thinks he can pull a gun out on someone. hahaha.


----------



## Louis541 (Jun 3, 2010)

Big P said:


> [youtube]ubKqsVqs40E[/youtube][/I]


That video gets better everytime I see it.

I love how if you look closely you get a glimpse of the other skaters wailing on that goons buddy on the bike. Teach him a thing or too. Can you imagine what would of happened if he would of pulled the trigger with the gun that close to his face anywas?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jun 3, 2010)

dont pull out a gun if youre too pussy to use it...thats whats wrong with these "thugs" theyre all pussies!

right on for the skaters..they shouldve fucked him up like they fucked that thug up in "kids"


----------



## Louis541 (Jun 3, 2010)

This girl has some serious talent! It's gonna take some mad style to bring back the velociraptor though.

[youtube]lb1E42BT0bs[/youtube]


----------



## Big P (Jun 3, 2010)

Louis541 said:


> This girl has some serious talent! It's gonna take some mad style to bring back the velociraptor though.
> 
> [youtube]lb1E42BT0bs[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 3, 2010)

she burst into flames.


----------



## futrdc (Jun 3, 2010)

wow it has taken me about 1 1/2 weeks to get throught this thread! lol


----------



## irishwyrick (Jun 3, 2010)

View attachment 973352


----------



## Louis541 (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## ANC (Jun 3, 2010)

...or you could just smoke enough DMT and go on a UFO ride yourself, its so much more interesting when they show you all the shit onboard.

Anyhow, if you love the beach, you'd LOVE this pet. [youtube]rvcgAjs6AYQ[/youtube]


----------



## irishwyrick (Jun 3, 2010)

[video=youtube;BrSSSfYE2dQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrSSSfYE2dQ[/video] 

this is a great one


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2010)

Adverts we have running in NL....

[youtube]xUcRNEOqfzU[/youtube]

Part II, the follow on.... (they even have an Eastern European workman in it...brilliant!!)
[youtube]gjAZ5esOBZw[/youtube]


[youtube]58-9Ae9cvDI[/youtube][/QUOTE]


----------



## ImTheFireMan (Jun 4, 2010)

LMAO

oh shit those were killer. 

i'm choking on some food right now


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2010)

ImTheFireMan said:


> LMAO
> 
> oh shit those were killer.
> 
> i'm choking on some food right now


And I always thought the Dutchies didn't have a sense of humour...when it comes to getting out of it they do though, hehe.


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2010)

to finish off.....

[youtube]UDMugJobqgg&NR=1[/youtube]


----------



## smppro (Jun 4, 2010)

The dude skating by with the bottle opener cracked me up.


----------



## Xrtnfx (Jun 4, 2010)

hahaha those Heineken commercials were awesome. Now if only Heineken was awesome....


----------



## newbud123 (Jun 4, 2010)

[video=youtube;_-BkdDxg6SI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-BkdDxg6SI[/video]

[video=youtube;i15CMm5mxo4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i15CMm5mxo4[/video]


----------



## Big P (Jun 5, 2010)

this boxer beats some serious ass 


[youtube]qoXG1HPsh28[/youtube]


----------



## donkey.420 (Jun 5, 2010)

hahaha thats what they get!!!!!!!


----------



## nubiebud (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## nubiebud (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## nubiebud (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## lokie (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL 
A: an ugly white female cross dresser
B: an unfortunate sap
C: a crazed lunatic
D: a fool
E: Fail
F: an example of Darwinism


----------



## That 5hit (Jun 6, 2010)

best vidoe ever
[video=youtube;Ylsv9lo9thk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ylsv9lo9thk[/video]


----------



## Louis541 (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh sweet irony!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 7, 2010)

Louis541 said:


> Oh sweet irony!







as they fill up their MOTORHOME with BP fuel.  

yes, irony.


----------



## glassblower3000 (Jun 7, 2010)

...................


----------



## Xrtnfx (Jun 7, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> as they fill up their MOTORHOME with BP fuel.
> 
> yes, irony.


I don't see whats so ironic about the motorhome...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 7, 2010)

Xrtnfx said:


> I don't see whats so ironic about the motorhome...


they are taking a picture to mock BP while they spend 300 dollars on BP fuel. 

oh, the irony of it all.


----------



## Louis541 (Jun 7, 2010)

Haha, I completely missed that.


I want to get some of these. Worst part is if I got caught putting them on I would get arrested for vandalism.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 8, 2010)

Ya know whats wierd.We dont have BP stations down here where they dumped there crude.I never see em anyway.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 8, 2010)

New World Order


----------



## smokinguns (Jun 8, 2010)

Karate cop knocks out pimp.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e77g8rav2Dg


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 8, 2010)

Here's a bit of help there dude.

[youtube]e77g8rav2Dg[/youtube]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 8, 2010)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Here's a bit of help there dude.
> 
> [youtube]e77g8rav2Dg[/youtube]


 That is called a _Brachial Stun maneuver. There are a lot of nerves on the sides of the neck. A smack there is like hitting your funny bone, except it shorts out the bodies complete nervous system for a split second. Think of a natural tazer.

The thing is, if done wrong and too hard, it causes death due to breaking the neck.
A 90lb woman can drop a 300lb man with that very easily.

_


----------



## ImTheFireMan (Jun 8, 2010)

ya, brachial stun maneuver, oldest trick in the book. 

but who didnt know that?? haha jk


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jun 9, 2010)

yeah i brachial stun maneuver my tea tonight
next thing he know he was on my plate


----------



## Leothwyn (Jun 9, 2010)

Full of randomness, but it's cool/funny how well the sound matches the video:
[youtube]414TmP12WAU[/youtube]


----------



## northeastern lights (Jun 10, 2010)

That was F-ING hilarious bro. LMFAO!


----------



## Leothwyn (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## Leothwyn (Jun 10, 2010)

[youtube]2AAa0gd7ClM[/youtube]


----------



## Big P (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jun 11, 2010)

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QrlHX1leDvI&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QrlHX1leDvI&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]

haha...you gotta love this one! shes my new hero..i love how she gets out of the car to talk shit...


----------



## newbud123 (Jun 11, 2010)

laughed for a min. and a half...fuckin awesome&#65279;


----------



## newbud123 (Jun 11, 2010)

hahahahahahhahaha&#65279; so funny..

[video=youtube;D48BYHnIREM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D48BYHnIREM[/video]


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 11, 2010)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> [youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QrlHX1leDvI&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QrlHX1leDvI&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]
> 
> haha...you gotta love this one! shes my new hero..i love how she gets out of the car to talk shit...


LOL she juked those pigs a couple times, if she never hopped out to talk shit she probably would have got away hahahah


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jun 12, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4271129]LOL she juked those pigs a couple times, if she never hopped out to talk shit she probably would have got away hahahah[/QUOTE]yeah she was crazy! playin chicken with the cops and shit.. that lil scion can move!


----------



## Big P (Jun 13, 2010)

this is my basball bat, my friend added the catchphrase


----------



## ImTheFireMan (Jun 13, 2010)

and a waste of duct tape.


----------



## Big P (Jun 13, 2010)

i thought it was very funny


----------



## ImTheFireMan (Jun 13, 2010)

alright, it was kinda funny. 

i just got butt hurt cuz i'm mexican, and illegal.


----------



## Big P (Jun 13, 2010)

i feel that


just marry an american gurl, chicks love gettin married 

my buddy's gurl is from argentina and her visa about to expire so they are gettin married lol


----------



## ImTheFireMan (Jun 13, 2010)

haha no i'm just fuckin with you. i was born in mex. but i got hella family here illegally. 

but thats the ticket, its hella funny...all my cousins are always tryin to holler at a white girl, with their broken ass english.


----------



## ImTheFireMan (Jun 13, 2010)

View attachment 992202

we startem young around here.


----------



## ANC (Jun 14, 2010)

[youtube]zXkSEcCwU8A[/youtube]


----------



## edsthreads (Jun 14, 2010)

*World Cup Newspaper Headlines:*

The Sun Newspaper (UK) Saturday 12th June:







New York Post (US) Sunday 13th June:







They finally get it right:


----------



## Xrtnfx (Jun 14, 2010)

it's weird seeing people so sore over soccer... 







Because it is super gay


----------



## Zeplike (Jun 14, 2010)

stumbled upon a funny pic archive thing:

http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/81pFwt/www.micom.net/oops/


----------



## donkey.420 (Jun 14, 2010)

i got a buddy that loves slightly stoopid! good stuff!


----------



## sunni (Jun 14, 2010)

[video=youtube;fc9JzvuvNkA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fc9JzvuvNkA&feature=fvhr*[/video]*


----------



## edsthreads (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Leothwyn (Jun 16, 2010)

Some of these might not be the funniest pics in the world, but I wanted to keep this thread going...

























Really cool if this is a real bar. Looks photoshopped though to me.


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2010)

i don't know whether to laugh or be worried at the gif with the women fainting. Looked like that unit fell on her head, actually, lmao.....

And the progress bar, hehe, top one!!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 16, 2010)

DST said:


> i don't know whether to laugh or be worried at the gif with the women fainting. Looked like that unit fell on her head, actually, lmao.....
> 
> And the progress bar, hehe, top one!!


 And notice the other woman didn't flinch or give a shit. The guy didn't seem to worried either. I take it the one who fainted was not well liked.


----------



## jcdws602 (Jun 16, 2010)

That women that fainted must of been in a shaman trance.........damn shamanic behavior


----------



## Rymank (Jun 16, 2010)

Thats awesome the one random homo homeboy started a dance dance revolution


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 16, 2010)

sunni said:


> [video=youtube;fc9JzvuvNkA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fc9JzvuvNkA&feature=fvhr*[/video]*


 at first i was like wtf. he was like, " i walked into his room and he was listening to a mf doom record to an old wheel of fortune episode" lmao.


----------



## irishwyrick (Jun 16, 2010)

[video=youtube;kzZXOSQ5GjE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzZXOSQ5GjE[/video]


----------



## jcdws602 (Jun 16, 2010)

irishwyrick said:


> [video=youtube;kzZXOSQ5GjE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzZXOSQ5GjE[/video]



Damn.......all bad


----------



## irishwyrick (Jun 16, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> Damn.......all bad


i dont know how her friends didnt pick up on it sooner. the girl lived so i guess its ok to laugh at


----------



## irishwyrick (Jun 16, 2010)

warning there is a ton of swearing in this video but it is super funny
[video=youtube;8AyVh1_vWYQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AyVh1_vWYQ[/video]


----------



## aTTicRaT (Jun 16, 2010)

irishwyrick said:


> warning there is a ton of swearing in this video but it is super funny


That video is a fucking piece of shit. Damn funny.


----------



## irishwyrick (Jun 16, 2010)

aTTicRaT said:


> That video is a fucking piece of shit. Damn funny.


it cracks me up every time i watch it


----------



## glassblower3000 (Jun 17, 2010)

dude, I feel bad for that chick that downed those three cupcakes!!!!


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 17, 2010)

christ i felt bad for that girl too. dont give someone choking water either.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 17, 2010)

clear the throat with a "swiping" motion using a single finger. 

then poke her in the butt.


----------



## imnotme (Jun 17, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> clear the throat with a "swiping" motion using a single finger.
> 
> then poke her in the butt.


Yep Im sure thats what she needs
LMFAO


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 17, 2010)

yes mr. 2black i will follow that protocol exactly lmao.


----------



## irishwyrick (Jun 17, 2010)

so note to self. to keep someone from choking or to get a dog to quit biting put a finger in there ass got it


----------



## worm5376 (Jun 17, 2010)

hahahaha! that shit is fucked up. 

She's choking!

Are you choking?

*Nods head in a panic*

Heimlich Maneuver!!

Head bang!!!! LOL


----------



## newbud123 (Jun 17, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> clear the throat with a "swiping" motion using a single finger.
> 
> then poke her in the butt.


lmao fdd2blk


----------



## jjbt420 (Jun 17, 2010)

hahahahahahahahaa this is a good place to come smoke a bowl


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jun 17, 2010)

[youtube]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XTM0L9aMenU&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XTM0L9aMenU&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## irishwyrick (Jun 17, 2010)

so wrong
[video=youtube;hzaoNEG6P4U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzaoNEG6P4U&feature=related[/video]


----------



## CONNISSUER (Jun 17, 2010)

Big P said:


> one man in short shorts.. can change the world.. you can fast forward a little to get the jist
> 
> 
> [youtube]GA8z7f7a2Pk[/youtube]


That Vid wud Fuckin funny lol.. that fat guy killed me LOL


----------



## CONNISSUER (Jun 17, 2010)

big p said:


>


i diggs this fuckin 1!


----------



## lokie (Jun 17, 2010)

irishwyrick said:


> so wrong
> [video=youtube;hzaoNEG6P4U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzaoNEG6P4U&feature=related[/video]


I think its more funny that her friends did nothing but stand around and laugh. LOL


----------



## worm5376 (Jun 17, 2010)

Big P said:


> one man in short shorts.. can change the world.. you can fast forward a little to get the jist
> 
> 
> [youtube]GA8z7f7a2Pk[/youtube]


Everytime I watch this video it puts a smile on my face. 

That dude inderectly changed peoples lives with one "foolish" move.
I'm using the word foolish loosely inthis subject because I do not consider what he did
To be foolish in the sense that you normaly would. 
I love the fact that he was just being himself and by being him, he allowed people to show the "other" side of them.. 
People are so affraid to just be themselves, simply because society does not approve.
Wtf is normality consist of? If normal means being fucking boring and not have any individuality then I'll pass on that.

This dudes my fucking heroe and I wish more people would come out of there shells.

The world would be so much better off.

Love,Peace and hair grease.


----------



## Xrtnfx (Jun 17, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> Everytime I watch this video it puts a smile on my face.
> 
> That dude inderectly changed peoples lives with one "foolish" move.
> I'm using the word foolish loosely inthis subject because I do not consider what he did
> ...


yo man, this guy was trippin' balls. I don't think he had a choice in the matter


----------



## worm5376 (Jun 17, 2010)

Xrtnfx said:


> yo man, this guy was trippin' balls. I don't think he had a choice in the matter


.....and that means what? Trippin or not bro, the dude did something that changed that day, that event. Guaranteed people that were there are still talking about it.
If he is trippin face, he knew wtf he was getting into the minute he ingested.

Doesn't make his move any less credible,, that dude was the fucking man that day. Fursure.


----------



## Xrtnfx (Jun 17, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> If he is trippin face, he knew wtf he was getting into the minute he ingested.
> 
> Doesn't make his move any less credible.


----------



## Big P (Jun 17, 2010)

*What if those beauties get fat?​*

English.news.cn 2010-06-18 13:26:13Feedback




Print




RSS








​ Jessica Alba (Photo: Sina. com)


----------



## sunni (Jun 17, 2010)

bahahaha at the victoria beckham one


----------



## rd116 (Jun 17, 2010)

sunni said:


> bahahaha at the victoria beckham one


 lol thats wat i was thinkin too


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 18, 2010)

damn p, those look like half the chicks i bagged in the last 10 years lol.


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jun 18, 2010)

yep the becks one


----------



## newbud123 (Jun 18, 2010)

http://funmeme.com/image.axd?picture=Mona-Diesa.jpg


----------



## Murfy (Jun 18, 2010)

here's to bein an original


----------



## Dirtfree (Jun 18, 2010)

Big P said:


> *What if those beauties get fat?​*
> 
> 
> English.news.cn 2010-06-18 13:26:13Feedback
> ...


 
Im not affraid to admitt Id still fuck the fat Megan Fox! Fat girls need love too. Id fuck her skinny again!


----------



## Bluto (Jun 18, 2010)

wheres the picture of the white girl gaurding the kentucky fried chicken bucket?

i thought is was on this thread somewhere?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 18, 2010)

Bluto said:


> wheres the picture of the white girl gaurding the kentucky fried chicken bucket?
> 
> i thought is was on this thread somewhere?


Here you go my friend.


----------



## Bluto (Jun 18, 2010)

thank you sir, +1rep


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jun 18, 2010)

id still bang fat megan fox...


----------



## Big P (Jun 18, 2010)

_




_
hahaha, omg i can't believe the prop dept did not change the newspaper at all over the years.....


----------



## Big P (Jun 18, 2010)

Gary Colman's Coffin


----------



## Kodank Moment (Jun 19, 2010)

I really don't know why that's hilarious...lol I must be way baked.


----------



## Leothwyn (Jun 19, 2010)

[youtube]h9CfjoZnmX0[/youtube]


[youtube]W91mXr8nPLU[/youtube]


----------



## Leothwyn (Jun 19, 2010)

[youtube]klenZymUCGg[/youtube]


----------



## northeastern lights (Jun 19, 2010)

That shit was good. Slow jerking it lol


----------



## Boneman (Jun 20, 2010)

Dude you're crossing the line, they're never supposed to touch. LMAO on the slow jerk


----------



## edsthreads (Jun 20, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> Everytime I watch this video it puts a smile on my face.
> 
> That dude inderectly changed peoples lives with one "foolish" move.
> I'm using the word foolish loosely inthis subject because I do not consider what he did
> ...


That is bloody brilliant.. what a hero


----------



## purpz (Jun 20, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2cSWz5faPY&feature=related


----------



## ANC (Jun 21, 2010)

[youtube]7B2LPxggvqY[/youtube]


----------



## edsthreads (Jun 21, 2010)

Spotted this on ITV this morning.. DOH!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 21, 2010)

itv couldnt organise a pissup in a brewery, their world cup coverage is testament


----------



## ANC (Jun 22, 2010)

I wanna hotbox one of these soooo badly


----------



## jcdws602 (Jun 22, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


> [youtube]klenZymUCGg[/youtube]



Great..........just great.....


----------



## irishwyrick (Jun 22, 2010)

this may be the best ive ever seen
[video]http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1831503[/video]


----------



## ANC (Jun 22, 2010)

http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1937726
Dis one was better, kitten riding a turtle.


----------



## irishwyrick (Jun 22, 2010)

ANC said:


> http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1937726
> Dis one was better, kitten riding a turtle.


that was lame


----------



## RevRico (Jun 23, 2010)

holy shit, I made it to the end. 10 days, 161 pages at 40 posts per page. probably 35 pages of repeats, and 20 pages worth of posts that pics NEVER showed on, esp from DGK and murfy, at least, never showed on my end.



the popeye was mine, actually. he rode on the dashboard of my old vehicle. I'm trying to make him my avatar, but i get a database error every time.


----------



## Leothwyn (Jun 23, 2010)

[youtube]4oIG_rx5ebM[/youtube]

[youtube]7t7k-EOpwZw[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 23, 2010)

[video=youtube;2mNB_VG_shc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mNB_VG_shc[/video]


----------



## socaliboy (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## socaliboy (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## ANC (Jun 23, 2010)

[youtube]oGZ-nOQFuaA[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2010)

is it beastiality still?! thats so wrong hahaha


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 23, 2010)

socaliboy said:


>


He knows hes being fucked with.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 23, 2010)

don was that you with the frog lol?


----------



## KlosetKing (Jun 23, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


> Full of randomness, but it's cool/funny how well the sound matches the video:
> [youtube]414TmP12WAU[/youtube]


being a big trekky myself, i probably found this more humorous than most poeple


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 23, 2010)

[video=youtube;7ZWaWrvJ7nA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZWaWrvJ7nA[/video]


----------



## machnak (Jun 23, 2010)

This is too funny.


----------



## rowlman (Jun 23, 2010)

Johnny Retro said:


> [Youtube]YersIyzsOpc&feature=fvw[/Youtube]


Thats how I felt when I found out my Bubba kush was a male.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 23, 2010)

i hope u didnt jam the remote up your ass haha.


----------



## KlosetKing (Jun 23, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> [video=youtube;7ZWaWrvJ7nA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZWaWrvJ7nA[/video]


FDD you just made my day friend =D


----------



## socaliboy (Jun 23, 2010)

rowlman said:


> Thats how I felt when I found out my Bubba kush was a male.


lol. Did you see that magic trick?? He went under the blanket with clothes on and came out in just his underwear on ROFL!


----------



## Murfy (Jun 23, 2010)

too bad most of my pics didn't show-

mos tof that shit was funny as hell


----------



## ANC (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## irishwyrick (Jun 24, 2010)

[video=youtube;Fqq051BU2MY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fqq051BU2MY[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2010)

mastakoosh said:


> don was that you with the frog lol?


nah im more your throwing poop kind of chimp


----------



## Leothwyn (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jun 25, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


>


hahaha...the look on that cats face is priceless!


----------



## Total Head (Jun 25, 2010)

i don't think i saw this one posted yet. made me giggle. all parking cops are fuckfaces.


----------



## irishwyrick (Jun 25, 2010)

[video=youtube;TKue4JljruU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKue4JljruU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Total Head (Jun 25, 2010)

WTF DID I TELL YOU BITCH????


----------



## irishwyrick (Jun 25, 2010)

[video=youtube;PKUW7oIZC5k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKUW7oIZC5k&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Total Head (Jun 26, 2010)

holy fucking woah.






bitch shoulda douched with lysol







nice

and possibly the best headline ever:


----------



## Leothwyn (Jun 26, 2010)

I hate when that happens.



Total Head said:


>


----------



## Miss MeanWeed (Jun 27, 2010)

[youtube]FUpn7KNbU7c[/youtube]


----------



## Leothwyn (Jun 27, 2010)




----------



## irishwyrick (Jun 27, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


>


lmao!!!! this may be the best one yet


----------



## Leothwyn (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## irishwyrick (Jun 28, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


>


lol where can i find more of these?


----------



## Leothwyn (Jun 28, 2010)

irishwyrick said:


> lol where can i find more of these?


Sorry, I don't know. I saw them on another forum. They're good though... the cat one reminds me of the spider one posted way back - where the guy tries to pay his cable bill with a crappy drawing.


----------



## lego stoner (Jun 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCpjgl2baLs


----------



## Big P (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## sunni (Jun 28, 2010)

lego stoner said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcpjgl2bals


omfg no wai i havent seent hat in like years


----------



## lego stoner (Jun 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADqAWUoVtbs


----------



## lego stoner (Jun 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvPbxZmZxZ8


----------



## lego stoner (Jun 28, 2010)

just some funny vids. also look at my avatar


----------



## lego stoner (Jun 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUQvksd36rY&feature=related


----------



## lego stoner (Jun 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUijTB95lDU&feature=related


----------



## irishwyrick (Jun 28, 2010)

[video=youtube;UqrhZW9xIrY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqrhZW9xIrY&feature=channel[/video]
watch it all


----------



## happyface (Jun 28, 2010)

hahahaha that dog is some funny shit


----------



## irishwyrick (Jun 28, 2010)

happyface said:


> hahahaha that dog is some funny shit


water shot out of my nose when i saw that the first time


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jun 28, 2010)

irishwyrick said:


> [video=youtube;UqrhZW9xIrY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqrhZW9xIrY&feature=channel[/video]
> watch it all


ahhh thats fuckin great...


----------



## irishwyrick (Jun 29, 2010)

[video=youtube;qqXi8WmQ_WM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqXi8WmQ_WM&feature=related[/video]


----------



## edsthreads (Jun 29, 2010)

I just found out where the 'Vuvuzela' came from.. think about this next time you 'blow' one!


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2010)

Capello could learn a few things......

[youtube]obixCOVTVwY[/youtube]

Bring yer fukking dinner!!!


----------



## Leothwyn (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## irishwyrick (Jun 29, 2010)

[video=youtube;fFFVROfZBms]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFFVROfZBms&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Big P (Jun 29, 2010)

pulled this off another thread, so funny:



[youtube]-rqGzkqHneg[/youtube]


----------



## smokinmayne (Jun 29, 2010)

[youtube]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6ZA1M3aAZek&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6ZA1M3aAZek&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Big P (Jun 29, 2010)

irishwyrick said:


> [video=youtube;fFFVROfZBms]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFFVROfZBms&feature=player_embedded[/video]


 

this one is definatly not work safe


----------



## irishwyrick (Jun 29, 2010)

Big P said:


> this one is definatly not work safe


lol sorry i should have gave a heads up.


----------



## vertise (Jun 30, 2010)

[video=youtube;FL7yD-0pqZg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FL7yD-0pqZg[/video] i find this very funny iphone4 vs htc


----------



## edsthreads (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## Leothwyn (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## Louis541 (Jun 30, 2010)

edsthreads said:


>


Lemme guess, you're a graphic designer by trade?


----------



## edsthreads (Jun 30, 2010)

> Lemme guess, you're a graphic designer by trade?


Studied it at Art College but not my profession now..Not far off m8.. good detective work!


----------



## Boneman (Jun 30, 2010)

*Me LIKEEE *



edsthreads said:


>


----------



## Big P (Jun 30, 2010)

she does have man hands however


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 30, 2010)

and man hips, and an adams apple.


----------



## Leothwyn (Jun 30, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> and man hips, and an adams apple.


Hell, she could have a beard and I'd still... 

Anyway:

[youtube]h3GPbOUMKPQ[/youtube]

[youtube]aIrq_wnNNnY[/youtube]


----------



## jcdws602 (Jun 30, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


> Hell, she could have a beard and I'd still...
> 
> Anyway:
> 
> [youtube]h3GPbOUMKPQ[/youtube]


Man this shit is great..........it starts off stupid but it gets pretty funny bout 5 minutes in......


----------



## rowlman (Jul 1, 2010)

mastakoosh said:


> i hope u didnt jam the remote up your ass haha.


I just read this..it's been a few days and I'm still laughing...lol..


----------



## ANC (Jul 1, 2010)

[youtube]Qcp59sc83wc[/youtube]


----------



## KiefCatcher (Jul 1, 2010)

vertise said:


> [video=youtube;FL7yD-0pqZg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FL7yD-0pqZg[/video] i find this very funny iphone4 vs htc


Oh my god, I was crying laughing watching this! Too funny!


----------



## Big P (Jul 2, 2010)

_




_



_[youtube]xy9gyca2sgQ[/youtube]_


_I have more will post in a little while._


----------



## lego stoner (Jul 2, 2010)

heres some pics


----------



## blazin256 (Jul 2, 2010)

100 greatest insults
[youtube]PSEYXWmEse8[/youtube]


----------



## Leothwyn (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## Big P (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## Big P (Jul 2, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


>


man that is the coolest thing i have ever seen


----------



## Zeplike (Jul 2, 2010)

www.myrtlebeachwebdesign.com/koala-lizard.html


----------



## ANC (Jul 3, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Leothwyn* 

Star Wars motherfugger

I see now my kitten on a turtle needs some more training, but the force is strong in him.


----------



## Big P (Jul 3, 2010)

you mean to say this cat is riding some sort of turtle robot r2d2 style turtlebot if you will?










this cat is goin places


----------



## Leothwyn (Jul 4, 2010)

[youtube]d54TiN3t5_I[/youtube]


----------



## ultraviolet pirate (Jul 4, 2010)

swisherking said:


>


the glock in the cup made me spill my beer...


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jul 5, 2010)

Yeah I was reading this a while ago and I'm still cracking up
my wife fucking hate this site but when I showed her spoon knife
and cup gun 
she nearly wet herself


----------



## pakelika86 (Jul 5, 2010)

Dudes... R O F L!!! omfg.... what in the helll!??~~ Where do u guys find this crap?!


----------



## ANC (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Leothwyn (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## beginnerbloomer (Jul 6, 2010)

ahahaha fuck i cant stop watchin that.


----------



## irishwyrick (Jul 7, 2010)

lol
[video=youtube;T8LiL9sZWIw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8LiL9sZWIw[/video]


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jul 8, 2010)

irishwyrick said:


> lol
> [video=youtube;T8LiL9sZWIw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8LiL9sZWIw[/video]



uh yep that was classic 
bbbbbbbbbbbrrrrrrrrrrrrrrooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Leothwyn (Jul 8, 2010)

Here's how I get dressed every morning:


----------



## Big P (Jul 9, 2010)

[youtube]OQSNhk5ICTI[/youtube]




[youtube]MX0D4oZwCsA[/youtube]


----------



## anhedonia (Jul 9, 2010)

Tahahaha. Rainbow freak out. The autotuned rainbow song was pretty good too. Was the guy sobbing or laughing?


----------



## rd116 (Jul 9, 2010)

anhedonia said:


> Tahahaha. Rainbow freak out. The autotuned rainbow song was pretty good too. Was the guy sobbing or laughing?


both i think, along with multiple orgasms.... thats some funny shit lol I need to know what kind of drugs he is on??? CAUSE I WANT SOME! "its so intense"


----------



## jcdws602 (Jul 9, 2010)

omg its so bright ....its so bright and vivid ooooooohhhh skeet skeet skeet.....that shit is hilarious......


----------



## samtheham420 (Jul 9, 2010)

The first time I seen this I laughed so freaking hard


----------



## Xrtnfx (Jul 10, 2010)

Big P said:


> [youtube]OQSNhk5ICTI[/youtube]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No shit! I saw this exact thing about 1 week ago where I live (different location). I work at the photo center as a tech and there were a bunch of photots of this thing (our double rainbow). fucking crazy


----------



## jcdws602 (Jul 10, 2010)

Xrtnfx said:


> No shit! I saw this exact thing about 1 week ago where I live (different location). I work at the photo center as a tech and there were a bunch of photots of this thing (our double rainbow). fucking crazy



I seen lots of double rainbows...whats so special????


----------



## bigv1976 (Jul 10, 2010)

My fucking dog farted and it made me puke.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 10, 2010)

bigv1976 said:


> My fucking dog farted and it made me puke.


lmfao +rep

What does it eat?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 10, 2010)

uk police sniper taking aim at armed gunman rauol moat, or possibly taking a shit!?


----------



## Leothwyn (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## Xrtnfx (Jul 10, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> I seen lots of double rainbows...whats so special????


I really don't care about rainbows, its just I had to develop a ton of photos from it, made me remember


----------



## bestbuds09 (Jul 11, 2010)

Big P said:


> [youtube]OQSNhk5ICTI[/youtube]
> 
> 
> this video reminded me of the day i ate some homegrown shrooms... the light was so vivid and bright and crazy..i was in aww under the influence........i think he must have eaten some shrooms.
> this video reminds me also of the movie "bedazzled" when brandon fraser turned very sensitive and was crying because of the beautiful sunset... hahahaha i dont think ill be able t smoke one with a person that sensitive. hahaha


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 12, 2010)

[video=youtube;2ljFfL-mL70]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ljFfL-mL70&annotation_id=annotation_357955&feature=iv[/video]


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jul 12, 2010)

[quote="sicc";3544858]this isnt funny at all, but i thought i'd share, looked for it after i randomly watched joe rogans reaction to 2 girl 1 cup, bme pain olympics 

im sorry in advance 

http://www.worminater.co.uk/videos/adult/index.php?play=bme_pain_olympics.swf[/quote]holy shit!!!! Why!!!????


----------



## Leothwyn (Jul 12, 2010)

Small dog, big bladder:








Some cool architecture:


----------



## Kodank Moment (Jul 12, 2010)

Ha that house is so legit....


----------



## d.s.m. (Jul 12, 2010)

I don't know how to embed this. http://www.wimp.com/oneball/


----------



## just8420 (Jul 13, 2010)

[video]http://www.jokeroo.com/videos/funny/little-man-running.html[/video]


----------



## just8420 (Jul 13, 2010)

[video]http://FunnyOrDie.com/m/1m0r[/video]


----------



## Zeplike (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Louis541 (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## ANC (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 14, 2010)

just8420 said:


> [video]http://www.jokeroo.com/videos/funny/little-man-running.html[/video]


 That was funny and I have to give the officer a lot of credit for being so cool about it. He could of made it hard on the guy but instead wanted to take him to a place that might actually give him a job and keep him off the street.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 14, 2010)

[youtube]KW_iUfdutjk[/youtube]

cricket


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 14, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> [youtube]KW_iUfdutjk[/youtube]
> 
> cricket


Damn TT, I was only able to catch every fourth or so words.
WTF did he say?

And on another note:
[youtube]OpzEF0D2xfE&playnext_from[/youtube]


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 14, 2010)

we like cheese  it's a fun event, little bit easier than the tetbury woolsack races


----------



## beginnerbloomer (Jul 15, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> [youtube]KW_iUfdutjk[/youtube]
> 
> cricket


 
If u follow cricket at all its not complete gibberish though it might seem like it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2010)

i was going to say i got majority if not all of what he said but agreed to the average man its all a load of balls


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 15, 2010)

indeed, gotta love some fielding positions like silly mid on, silly mid off, third man etc







hehe.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2010)

hahahah i thought half of those were sex positions


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Jul 15, 2010)

one of my youtube videos. girl is on webcam and dont know. dude is wasted off whiskey.
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/p5InZ8wAQIA&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/p5InZ8wAQIA&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Jul 15, 2010)

fuck!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5InZ8wAQIA
wouldnt embed srry


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Jul 15, 2010)

<a href="http://photobucket.com/images/afro%20hat" target="_blank"><img src="http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u318/Gordo811/AfroHat.jpg" border="0" alt="Afro Hat... Pictures, Images and Photos"/></a>


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 15, 2010)

click the little film strip icon in the reply panel toolbar then simply paste your youtube link in it and hit "post".


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Jul 15, 2010)

[video=youtube;p5InZ8wAQIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5InZ8wAQIA[/video]


StonedBlownSkiller said:


> <a href="http://photobucket.com/images/afro%20hat" target="_blank"><img src="http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u318/Gordo811/AfroHat.jpg" border="0" alt="Afro Hat... Pictures, Images and Photos"/></a>


----------



## tnrtinr (Jul 15, 2010)

Funny if you think Sarah Palin is an idiot. Not very PC though.

http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/6796581/


----------



## rd116 (Jul 15, 2010)

StonedBlownSkiller said:


> [video=youtube;p5InZ8wAQIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5InZ8wAQIA[/video]


 thanks for wasting 1:13 of my life....


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jul 15, 2010)

^^haha..i was thinking the same thing


----------



## N0iZ (Jul 15, 2010)

well at least shes easy on the eyes


----------



## Leothwyn (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Big P (Jul 16, 2010)

owned




































[youtube]EWVaG5j6il0[/youtube]














[youtube]teKKA0zU2Ow[/youtube]


----------



## Big P (Jul 16, 2010)

_




_


----------



## floridasucks (Jul 16, 2010)

hahaha thoses gif's are crazy


----------



## just8420 (Jul 16, 2010)

Big P said:


>


 that is fucking great i love it


----------



## ANC (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## welldiced (Jul 16, 2010)

snp the bus


----------



## welldiced (Jul 16, 2010)

c5rftw said:


> just ordered these


Cost? Pretty cool! I want


----------



## ANC (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## welldiced (Jul 17, 2010)

dgk4life said:


>


Doggy would be kinda awkward, at least only one knee would get carpet burns!!!


----------



## ANC (Jul 17, 2010)

Did you say Dog?


----------



## ANC (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## tip top toker (Jul 17, 2010)

[youtube]gsCDvDX_hNc[/youtube]


----------



## jcdws602 (Jul 17, 2010)

Flippy is a nut


----------



## bestbuds09 (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## edsthreads (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## beginnerbloomer (Jul 22, 2010)

Thats what he gets for lookin like charlie manson.


----------



## bigv1976 (Jul 22, 2010)

Big time Charlie look alike.


----------



## glassblower3000 (Jul 22, 2010)

EDBassmaster[video=youtube;sGoljjPSyBQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGoljjPSyBQ[/video]


----------



## edsthreads (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## Groga (Jul 22, 2010)

Hahahah this is hilarious! 

[youtube]VK9pi-XsV0M[/youtube]

Embeding is disabled. Here is the link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VK9pi-XsV0M


----------



## machnak (Jul 22, 2010)

That last one was hilarious!


----------



## ANC (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## MediMary (Jul 23, 2010)

Holy hell this is funny.
[video=youtube;lgxHgJGZRRU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgxHgJGZRRU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## ANC (Jul 23, 2010)

Lol he dances like Gargamel eyeing smurfs.


----------



## MediMary (Jul 24, 2010)

Man i love that video .. if you want to see more.. look up spirit of truth ...


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## Swwert (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## seedie (Jul 26, 2010)

OH I'M IN LOVE!


----------



## Louis541 (Jul 26, 2010)

seedie said:


> OH I'M IN LOVE!



Am I the only one that noticed the shitty photoshop job on her hair?


----------



## BDBandit (Jul 26, 2010)

probably, because everyone else definitely isnt looking at the hair..haha


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jul 26, 2010)

Louis541 said:


> Am I the only one that noticed the shitty photoshop job on her hair?


sorry bud...wasnt lookin at her hair!! fuck i would love to do a running face plant right in that ass!


----------



## glassblower3000 (Jul 26, 2010)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> sorry bud...wasnt lookin at her hair!! fuck i would love to do a running face plant right in that ass!


well said!!!....not to be a know it all perv, but I think that bitches name is Kari sweets.


----------



## Leothwyn (Jul 26, 2010)

[youtube]GrIp3k5pJQM[/youtube]


----------



## Kodank Moment (Jul 26, 2010)

glassblower3000 said:


> well said!!!....not to be a know it all perv, but I think that bitches name is Kari sweets.


That bitches name is Kari Sweets. Just confirmed it.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/celebrities/387012-kari-sweets-skittles.html

Check out all the pics from that photo shoot! HUGE HI-RES PICS!

EDIT: I know it's a wrestling forum...just bare with me. The pics are in the first post so you don't have to deal with all that fake ridiculous bs. Lol.


----------



## Big P (Jul 26, 2010)

damn now this gurl looks sweet not ripe enough yet tho















oldi but goody


----------



## ANC (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## Leothwyn (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## Big P (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## Leothwyn (Jul 27, 2010)

What's so funny? Doesn't everyone wear a jack off crystal??





Big P said:


>


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jul 28, 2010)

wanna be my bro?
lol


----------



## lokie (Jul 28, 2010)

Well spank my monkey.
[video=youtube;zmP0hmuDbMQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmP0hmuDbMQ[/video]


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jul 28, 2010)

hardroc said:


> LOL poor puppy [video=youtube;a29NV0IuG78]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a29NV0IuG78&feature=related[/video]


i didnt think you could eat weed raw and get high off it...doesnt that shit need to be heated up??


----------



## proc (Jul 28, 2010)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> i didnt think you could eat weed raw and get high off it...doesnt that shit need to be heated up??



it's still a hillarious video lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 28, 2010)

Eating is better than smoking. No loss of smoke!


cof


----------



## rd116 (Jul 28, 2010)

my pit ate 2 cookies off my coffee table once and he was pretty fucked up. I felt bad for him, shoulda taped it lol


----------



## someone else (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Kodank Moment (Jul 28, 2010)

You can eat raw weed. Just like you can smoke it. The only difference is when eating edibles like cookies its just much easier. Ever try eating just a plan bud? Almost inedible. Also dogs metabilize things differently. I have seen dogs fucked up eating just a few pieces of bud.


I consider giving your animals that amount of bud...or any kind of raw bud product other then second hand smoke...animal cruelty. That's way fucked up....how would you feel if you were that fucking high? Whoever did that is a piece of shit and I hope they die of aids. Seriously...


----------



## Leothwyn (Jul 28, 2010)

Speaking of fucked up things to do...

[youtube]QRkuv2q699I[/youtube]


----------



## BoB772420 (Jul 29, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


> Speaking of fucked up things to do...
> 
> [youtube]QRkuv2q699I[/youtube]
> 
> thats fucked up he thought he was about to die lol


----------



## Mouth orgasm (Jul 29, 2010)

Not sure if anyone's posted it


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 29, 2010)

Mouth orgasm said:


> Not sure if anyone's posted it


 
I'd hit it, that green shirt is so generic and walmart purchases turn me on!


----------



## Leothwyn (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2010)

I thought these were quite funny, i did post them on another thread but thought since I get so many laughs from this thread I would share.....which one are you???










Peace, DST


----------



## BDBandit (Jul 30, 2010)

''I am a rotting buffalo carcass!'' LOL


----------



## Leothwyn (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## Big P (Aug 1, 2010)

​​​​​​​​​


----------



## Big P (Aug 1, 2010)

​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## Big P (Aug 1, 2010)

​






​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## Big P (Aug 1, 2010)

​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## Big P (Aug 1, 2010)

​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## Big P (Aug 2, 2010)

this is possibly one of the gayest things i have ever seen


----------



## gopherbuddah (Aug 2, 2010)

I think this dude is funny as hell[video=youtube;IZ7phVph2bg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZ7phVph2bg[/video]


----------



## lokie (Aug 2, 2010)

gopherbuddah said:


> I think this dude is funny as hell]


lol.

Iv been there too and so have you. talking shit "ILL BUY IT IF I WANT ONE".


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 3, 2010)

[youtube]EY39fkmqKBM&amp;hl=en_GB&amp;fs=1[/youtube]


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Aug 3, 2010)

^^lol christians dont have souls either!!


----------



## cph (Aug 3, 2010)

[video=youtube;KY5ArW3Ncfo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KY5ArW3Ncfo&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Big P (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## a dog named chico (Aug 3, 2010)

DaGambler said:


> *Truly Inspired by my fellow RIU Members ...  .  . *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 where's the racial diversity?...lol


----------



## Thestinker (Aug 3, 2010)

who can spot wich one of those babies is plastic


----------



## gopherbuddah (Aug 3, 2010)

[video=youtube;CebRfSFnWGM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CebRfSFnWGM[/video] Kinda long but still a classic


----------



## Big P (Aug 3, 2010)

Thestinker said:


> who can spot wich one of those babies is plastic


Baby numero eight


----------



## Louis541 (Aug 3, 2010)

I say number 7


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 3, 2010)

Big P said:


> Baby numero eight


Ding, Ding - number eight it is.


----------



## ThePotking (Aug 3, 2010)

doctorD said:


> Short documentry about the old white dude that got in the fight on the bus. I saw he a bad ass in the other vid but this one...wow now I have no doubt he is a bad mutherfucker!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AedJy9tAYL4&feature=player_embedded#


thanks for finding my father  lol jk he has same personality as me except i aint as crazy an an ass just like him i can whoop ass but i dont try pickin fights this dude is insane he put pepper an salt on edgiens hand an pretended to eat it omg dude an im from wisconsin to


----------



## Thestinker (Aug 3, 2010)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Ding, Ding - number eight it is.


correct + rep lol i think it was kind of obvois look at its mouth and the freaky hair


----------



## DST (Aug 4, 2010)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Ding, Ding - number eight it is.


I thought it was the last baby pic...the big dumb looking kid on the left is surely plastic??


----------



## ruderalis88 (Aug 4, 2010)

Re: page 91, walmart bingo.

I AM the person who buys beer and daipers.


----------



## DST (Aug 5, 2010)

I remember the post about the Lost Cat, well this is the guys website...lots of other funny email tales

http://www.27bslash6.com/chat.html


----------



## DST (Aug 5, 2010)

OMG!!!!

[youtube]ANTDkfkoBaI[/youtube]


----------



## Big P (Aug 5, 2010)

DST said:


> OMG!!!!
> 
> [youtube]ANTDkfkoBaI[/youtube]


 










no wonder its so easy to get laid in the south 



might not acually want to breed tho


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Aug 5, 2010)

damn that is one stupid ass chick...she actually thought europe was a country!!?? No wonder the rest of the world hates us.


----------



## Big P (Aug 5, 2010)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> damn that is one stupid ass chick...she actually thought europe was a country!!?? No wonder the rest of the world hates us.


lol 


im still wondering if Sarah palin realy thought Africa was a country


im a conservative but you wont ever find me voting for that chick,


its amazing the people they want to run for president who couldnt find thier own ass in the bathroom

i dont even think sarah palin had ever been out of the country before she was nominated for vice president.


there should be a rigerous test for anyone applying for the presidency i mean shit they give you one if you want to work at petsmart for cryin out loud lol


----------



## Leothwyn (Aug 5, 2010)

[youtube]E14kNqMwD6s[/youtube]


----------



## Big P (Aug 5, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


> [youtube]E14kNqMwD6s[/youtube]





looooooooooooooooool EPIC!!!!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 5, 2010)

Big P said:


> looooooooooooooooool EPIC!!!!!!!


that was funny. his buddies reaction was funny as well, once he reacted. lol


----------



## jcdws602 (Aug 5, 2010)

ahhhh hahaha dumbass thats what he gets for dancing into traffic.................bet he wont do that shit again hehehe....


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 5, 2010)

Big P said:


> looooooooooooooooool EPIC!!!!!!!


hahaha dude i havent laughed that hard in forever


----------



## nailz92002 (Aug 5, 2010)

AM i sadist for watching that ice cream truck cream that dumbass? and laughing my head off. 

I scream, you scream, we all scream for ice cream, except that guy. He is just screaming in pain. 
Maybe the driver pulled over and put some ice cream on the wounds. 
That truck just iced that dumbass. 
This clip brings new meaning to zoom (type of ice cream bar). 
The sign on the back of the truck says "warning watch for children and dumbasses dancing in the street" Soo.....what would you do for a Klondike bar? This guy would dance in traffic....o...shit...

Try to come up with some other ones.... I challenge everyone. Make it a game


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2010)

Daft names........


----------



## rd116 (Aug 6, 2010)

i entered a destruction derby once under the name " Mike Hunt"


----------



## Louis541 (Aug 6, 2010)

I found this pic with the caption "When bon Jovi were rad"






Anyone else notice the guy in the top left getting a hummer?


----------



## ...... (Aug 6, 2010)

lol^^
I just also noticed that


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 6, 2010)

Hummer? As in the chick grabbing the booze or?


----------



## Thestinker (Aug 6, 2010)

i think he means giving head but i might be wrong, i think shes kissing the other dude


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 6, 2010)

That's a chick making out with the dude jsut above the white hat? If not, then what the fuck is that dude above the white hat doing??


----------



## Thestinker (Aug 6, 2010)

yeh must be, lol wtf is that dude doing looknig at playboy in that situation


----------



## Big P (Aug 6, 2010)

Thestinker said:


> yeh must be, lol wtf is that dude doing looknig at playboy in that situation


lol


man oh man, i wonder what those hores look like now


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 6, 2010)

wow real titties in a pic. havent seen that in a while.


----------



## glassblower3000 (Aug 6, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> That's a chick making out with the dude jsut above the white hat? If not, then what the fuck is that dude above the white hat doing??


my thoughts exactly!!!


----------



## SuperSoki (Aug 6, 2010)

Saw someone with the unedited version as their avatar, then remembered I had this one.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 6, 2010)

The mighty Boosh
[youtube]yYQImG1ZDA8[/youtube]

[youtube]1w3evmb-z4Y&NR=1[/youtube]


----------



## Big P (Aug 6, 2010)

mastakoosh said:


> wow real titties in a pic. havent seen that in a while.


Yes those titties have milky greatness. I favor the real thing imperfect as they might be


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 6, 2010)

Big P said:


> Yes those titties have milky greatness. I favor the real thing imperfect as they might be


 me too brother. i like my women REAL hahaha.


----------



## gopherbuddah (Aug 6, 2010)

[video=youtube;TtjMOffC6dM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TtjMOffC6dM[/video]


----------



## jimmy130380 (Aug 7, 2010)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The mighty Boosh
> [youtube]yYQImG1ZDA8[/youtube]
> 
> [youtube]1w3evmb-z4Y&NR=1[/youtube]


yep classic when he cracks up


----------



## jAKEs BAKeD (Aug 7, 2010)

haha that video with the guuy the started the danceing was crazzy xD


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 7, 2010)

damn that chimp knocked himself out with his ass smell.


----------



## Louis541 (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm fuckin embarrassed just watching this one. You can tell that dude wanted to clock him.

[youtube]iurBQbs8iy8[/youtube]


I'm pretty sure this is a double post, but funny none the less.
[youtube]Py805hYfopw[/youtube]

This chick just got a face burn.
[youtube]361O3Rn9Lr4[/youtube]

News reporter goes ghetto in 2 seconds
[youtube]f8MNH7JuR7I[/youtube]


----------



## Leothwyn (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 8, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


>


Dude, I spit peanuts out. LMFAO


----------



## andar (Aug 8, 2010)

1:35 is hilarious
[youtube]wD5yFw32Ea0[/youtube]


----------



## ...... (Aug 8, 2010)

hahaha this is funny as shit,watch it
http://www.break.com/index/dancing-man-gets-hit-by-ice-cream-truck


----------



## Corben157 (Aug 8, 2010)

Dear god that chimp raped the shit out of that toad


----------



## ...... (Aug 9, 2010)

that chimp is gonna have some severe genital warts


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2010)

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_khnBA58ed2k/Se8CMOuIWPI/AAAAAAAAGlI/vnEJ0cxoZzI/s400/rl1.JPG


----------



## MakinProgress (Aug 9, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_khnBA58ed2k/Se8CMOuIWPI/AAAAAAAAGlI/vnEJ0cxoZzI/s400/rl1.JPG


Huh?

*10 character limit*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2010)

the name of the reporter


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Aug 9, 2010)

Damn grandma was on it. How do senior citizens get away with felonies?? haha jk that shits funny.


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Aug 9, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eiSfo3NEs1M&playnext=1&videos=1QGZZvTFoRw
wont let me embed


----------



## andar (Aug 9, 2010)

it could have been a crackhead!
[youtube]DM7CL-Vyo1U[/youtube]


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 9, 2010)

[youtube]aKApBaebYAY[/youtube]


----------



## Leothwyn (Aug 9, 2010)

[youtube]b0GjKiy3nSI[/youtube]


----------



## Xrtnfx (Aug 9, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> [youtube]aKApBaebYAY[/youtube]


hahaha, wait a moment.... I'm white!


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 10, 2010)

Xrtnfx said:


> hahaha, wait a moment.... I'm white!


$hit man i think ive watched that 15 times today, im still laughing my arse off


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 11, 2010)

...................


----------



## bestbuds09 (Aug 11, 2010)

what old people do for fun

[youtube]X-Igd-85PDg[/youtube]


----------



## bestbuds09 (Aug 11, 2010)

this is for those of yall that have not heard of the fluffy guy yet............ one of my favorite comedians along side with eddie murphy back in da days richard pryor etc etc etc

[youtube]j6--kTcODn8[/youtube]

[youtube]mtk5Ej-xLsM[/youtube]

[youtube]hPqcTFm2ID8[/youtube]

[youtube]Zd4s2q_ZmFM[/youtube]


----------



## bestbuds09 (Aug 11, 2010)

[youtube]IUQSGxqjarE[/youtube]

[youtube]kxoH7aFnjX0[/youtube]

[youtube]aoRD1wmvwUc[/youtube]

[youtube]17HzVJ2Yjns[/youtube]

[youtube]pciTBvaN_xc[/youtube]


----------



## ftpstrangr (Aug 11, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man you can have so much fun just by youtubing accident...
> 
> [youtube]9iPdUQ9xpmo&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]


"Ok..I don't have dental coverage though" HAHAHAHAHAHAH!


----------



## ...... (Aug 11, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


> [youtube]b0GjKiy3nSI[/youtube]


hahahaha this made my day


----------



## MediMary (Aug 11, 2010)

ftpstrangr said:


> "Ok..I don't have dental coverage though" HAHAHAHAHAHAH!


LMAO .. thats way to funny..


----------



## ANC (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## gopherbuddah (Aug 12, 2010)

[video=youtube;iRsXdTuBaBg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRsXdTuBaBg&feature=related[/video] 

What?


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2010)

Now this is a stealth grow for sure.........
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-10945050


----------



## Big P (Aug 12, 2010)

EPIC



[youtube]CbuYb6lLHX8[/youtube]


----------



## Leothwyn (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## bestbuds09 (Aug 13, 2010)

one of the best moments in whose line is it anyways......

[youtube]wUZuV0xce3A[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 13, 2010)

i think weezy and t pain are getting in on that new gingers have soul remix.


----------



## gopherbuddah (Aug 13, 2010)

[video=youtube;FeyCnRmtyN8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeyCnRmtyN8&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 13, 2010)

bestbuds09 said:


> one of the best moments in whose line is it anyways......
> 
> [youtube]wUZuV0xce3A[/youtube]


 LOL
That was great.


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 13, 2010)

[video=youtube;otphq5MuVqA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otphq5MuVqA[/video]

[video=youtube;fK6NbGhMw4w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fK6NbGhMw4w&feature=channel[/video]

laughing so hard my stomach hurts


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Aug 14, 2010)

brickedup417 said:


> [video=youtube;otphq5MuVqA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otphq5MuVqA[/video]
> 
> [video=youtube;fK6NbGhMw4w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fK6NbGhMw4w&feature=channel[/video]
> 
> laughing so hard my stomach hurts


i hope the makers of south park see this youtube vid, and dedicate a whole episode to our angry lil spastic ginger friend.


----------



## Leothwyn (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## gopherbuddah (Aug 14, 2010)

[video=youtube;RiW5YHYlLso]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiW5YHYlLso[/video]


----------



## Big P (Aug 14, 2010)

[Youtube]v=Ico7sTN3ZsI[/youtube]


----------



## Big P (Aug 14, 2010)

[youtube]EZW5sZ09ri8[/youtube]


----------



## MasterHemp (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## MasterHemp (Aug 14, 2010)

one more lol


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 14, 2010)

Big P said:


> [youtube]EZW5sZ09ri8[/youtube]


damn it i just spitt spagettios all over the place ahhahahaha


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 14, 2010)

[video=youtube;ECoIS3beV7I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECoIS3beV7I[/video]


holy $hit this has gotta be the best one the music goes with it perfect


----------



## Big P (Aug 14, 2010)

brickedup417 said:


> [video=youtube;ECoIS3beV7I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECoIS3beV7I[/video]
> 
> 
> holy $hit this has gotta be the best one the music goes with it perfect





Hahahahah!!!!! That one rules broskies!


[youtube]7i94Jw8W0[/youtube]


----------



## pickleslinger (Aug 14, 2010)

Funny fuckers


----------



## Big P (Aug 14, 2010)

[youtube]vQuvo6vyEGU[/youtube]




[youtube]P69MhLmPO9w[/youtube]


----------



## lifttoker (Aug 14, 2010)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> i hope the makers of south park see this youtube vid, and dedicate a whole episode to our angry lil spastic ginger friend.


I think they already did.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roI-vaxZy_0&feature=related


----------



## jimmy130380 (Aug 15, 2010)

brickedup417 said:


> [video=youtube;ECoIS3beV7I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECoIS3beV7I[/video]
> 
> 
> holy $hit this has gotta be the best one the music goes with it perfect


 yep deff the best but the dub step is real good too
this mother fucker is fucking nuts, classic
i nearly joined youtube so i could flame this fucktard


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 15, 2010)

jimmy130380 said:


> yep deff the best but the dub step is real good too
> this mother fucker is fucking nuts, classic
> i nearly joined youtube so i could flame this fucktard


haha i can smoke and watch this all day.. I laugh so hard at this my stomach hurts.


----------



## jimmy130380 (Aug 15, 2010)

yep i have not watched so many clip of the same person since my last porn crush
what a troll fucking a bag of shit ass clown
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vPEYIymlmEg?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vPEYIymlmEg?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



did that work


----------



## jimmy130380 (Aug 15, 2010)

looks like not


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 15, 2010)

I just loved this one


----------



## andar (Aug 15, 2010)

i cant see those pics. anyone else?


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 15, 2010)

andar said:


> i cant see those pics. anyone else?


me either


cof


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2010)

i can't see them either.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 15, 2010)

me niether


----------



## Scott187 (Aug 15, 2010)

heres a few


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2010)

johnny comers home one day and says, ...

"hey dad, i just had my first blow job."


his dad says, "that's awesome johnny, how was it?"


johnny says, "pretty good, except it tasted funny."


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 15, 2010)

*I went to the doctor's the other day and found out my new doctor is a young female, drop-dead gorgeous*
*I was embarrassed but she said, "Don't worry, I'm a professional - I've seen it all before. Just tell me what's wrong *
*and I'll help you in any way I can." *

*I said, "I think my cock tastes funny..."*


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 15, 2010)

*Gentle Thoughts for Today** -*




*Birds of a feather flock together . . . .and then shit on your car.

A penny saved is a government oversight.

The older you get, the tougher it is to lose weight, because by then your body and your fat have gotten to be really good friends.

The easiest way to find something lost around the house is to buy a replacement.

He who hesitates is probably right.

Did you ever notice: The Roman Numerals for forty (40) are XL.*

*If you can smile when things go wrong, you have someone in mind to blame.

The sole purpose of a child's middle name is so he can tell when he's really in trouble..

Did you ever notice: When you put the 2 words 'The' and 'IRS' together it spells 'Theirs...'

Aging: Eventually you will reach a point when you stop lying about your age and start bragging about it.

Some people try to turn back their odometers. Not me, I want people to know 'why' I look this way. I've traveled a long way and some of the roads weren't paved.

When you are dissatisfied and would like to go back to your youth, think of Algebra.

You know you are getting old when everything either dries up or leaks.

One of the many things no one tells you about aging is that it is such a nice change from being young. Ah, being young is beautiful, but being old is comfortable.*


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 15, 2010)

The day before Chelsea's wedding Hillary asked her, "have you had sex with Marc yet?" 
Chelsea said, "Not according to Dad"


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 15, 2010)

can you see the pix now? if not I'll start over at the newbie form.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2010)

ganja girl said:


> can you see the pix now? if not I'll start over at the newbie form.


nothin'.


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 15, 2010)

MasterHemp said:


>



Holy fucking shit i think i know that black guy on the grenade launcher.... holy fuck... if it is.. His name is John.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 15, 2010)

I saw them this time


cof


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 15, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> I saw them this time
> 
> 
> cof


Shit I just deleted them.


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 15, 2010)

'I am leader of the free world'


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 15, 2010)

Landslide in Italy 

http://sorisomail.com/email/42722/ja-viram-desmoronar-uma-montanha.html


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 15, 2010)

Dancing cop

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=2a5_1280331687


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 15, 2010)

"You May Be A Taliban If..."


1. You refine heroin for a living, but you have a moral objection to liquor.


2. You own a $3,000 machine gun and $5,000 rocket launcher, but you can't afford shoes.


3. You have more wives than teeth.


4. You wipe your butt with your bare hand, but consider bacon "unclean."


5. You think vests come in two styles: bullet-proof and suicide.


6. You can't think of anyone you haven't declared Jihad against.


7. You consider television dangerous, but routinely carry explosives in your clothing.


8. You were amazed to discover that cell phones have uses other than setting off roadside bombs.


9. You have nothing against women and think every man should own at least four.


10. You've always had a crush on your neighbor's goat.


11. Your cousin is president of the United States.

Jeff Foxworthy


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 15, 2010)

*Here is a great picture of Mt. St. Helens in 360 degree's.... The mountains you see in the back ground are Mt. Rainier and Mt. Adams, & if you rotate further you can see Mt. Hood in the distance... 
*http://www.fullscre en360.com/ st-helens. htm


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 15, 2010)

Baby moose

*http://www.wimp.com/babymoose*


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 15, 2010)

A little known fact ...

The first testicular guard, the "Cup", was used in Hockey in 1874.

The first helmet was used in 1974.

That means it only took 100 years for men to realize that their brain may also be important.



Ladies ... Quit Laughing.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2010)

it drags on, but it ends with a good laugh. 


[video=youtube;N7zTUnuiuL4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7zTUnuiuL4&videos=A7ITCliHS2M[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 15, 2010)

ganja girl said:


> Parking Fail
> 
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vK3XYGj-Rdk?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vK3XYGj-Rdk?
> ...


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 15, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8hXaEYM7rU


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 15, 2010)

I hate spiders and this is why. lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KfrwDYIwSE


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Aug 16, 2010)

lol funny stuff ganja girl


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 16, 2010)

LOLOLOL, I truly screamed!!!! I had my cat on my lap and he took off like at demon when I did and he scratched me all the way down my leg. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRV4d9LCawU

GG


----------



## patlpp (Aug 16, 2010)

ganja girl said:


> LOLOLOL, I truly screamed!!!! I had my cat on my lap and he took off like at demon when I did and I scratched all the way down my leg.
> 
> GG


The only smart one in the room apparently: "I told you not to play with spider!" LOL


----------



## bestbuds09 (Aug 16, 2010)

[youtube]7Zv8RYinJOE[/youtube]


​
​


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 16, 2010)

* Great Orators** 

"One man with courage makes a majority." - Andrew Jackson 

"The only thing we have to fear is fear itself." - Franklin D. Roosevelt 

"The buck stops here." - Harry S. Truman 

"Ask not what your country can do for you; ask what you can do for your country." - John F. Kennedy 


* 
* And, from today's genius** ' **...
**
"It depends what your definition of 'Sex' is?'' - Bill Clinton 

"That Obama ... I would like to cut his NUTS off." - Jesse Jackson 

"Those rumors are false ... I believe in the sanctity of marriage." - John Edwards 

"I invented the Internet." - Al Gore 

"The next Person that tells me I'm not religious, I'm going to shove my rosary beads up their ASS." - Joe Biden 

"America is ... is no longer, uh, what it ... it, uh, could be, uh, what it was once was ... uh, and I say to myself, 'uh, I don't want that future, uh, uh for my children." - Barack Obama 

"I have campaigned in all 57 states." - Barack Obama (Quoted 200 

"You don't need God anymore, you have us Democrats." - Nancy Pelosi (Quoted 2006) 

"Paying taxes is voluntary." - Sen. Harry Reid 

"Bill is the greatest husband and father I know. No one is more faithful, true, and honest than he." - Hillary Clinton (Quoted 199 

**And the most recent gem of wisdom from the "Mother Moron":** 

**"We just have to pass the Healthcare Bill to see what's in it."* *- Nancy Pelosi (Quoted March, 2010)*
*
**
**''Life's tough ... it's even tougher if you're stupid.''*
* - John Wayne*


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 16, 2010)

Barack Obama dies and finds himself before the Pearly Gates. He is very excited - all his life he's had a secret wish to meet the Prophet Mohammed. 


Having arrived at the Gates of Heaven, Barack meets a man with a beard. "Are you Mohammed?" he asks. "No, my son. I am Peter. Mohammed is higher up." Peter then points to a ladder that rises into the clouds. 


Delighted that Mohammed should be higher than Peter, Obama climbs the ladder in great strides, climbs through the clouds coming to a room where he meets another bearded man. He asks again, "Are you Mohammed?" "No, I am Moses. Mohammed is higher still." 


Exhausted, but with a heart full of joy he climbs the ladder yet again, he discovers an even larger room where he meets another man with a beard. Full of hope, he asks again, "Are you Mohammed?" "No, I am Jesus... you will find Mohammed higher up." 

"Mohammed higher than Jesus! Man!" 


Obama can hardly contain his delight and climbs and climbs, ever higher. Once again, he reaches a larger room where he meets a man with a beard and repeats his question, "Are you Mohammed?" he gasps as he is, by now, totally out of breath from all his climbing. 


"No, my son... I am Almighty God. But you look exhausted. Would you like a cup of coffee...?" "Yes! Please, my Lord". God looks behind him, claps his hands and yells out "Hey Mohammed - two coffees!" 


Keep your trust in God - your government has failed you miserably


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 16, 2010)

Socks are only for bowling. 

You never use an umbrella because the rain will be over in five minutes. 

A good parking place has nothing to do with distance from the store, but everything to do with shade. 

Your winter coat is made of denim. 

You can tell the difference between fire ant bites and mosquito bites. 

You're younger than thirty but some of your friends are over 65. 

Anything under 70 degrees is chilly. 

You've driven through Yeehaw Junction. 

You know that no other grocery store can compare to Publix. 

Every other house in your neighborhood had blue roofs in 2004-2005.  

You know that anything under a Category 3 just isn't worth waking up for. 

You dread love bug season. 

You are on a first name basis with the Hurricane list. They aren't Hurricane Charley or Hurricane Frances. You know them as Andrew, Charley , Frances , Ivan, Jeanne, Wilma, Irene, Rita, etc 

You know what a snowbird is and when they'll leave. 

You think a six-foot alligator is actually pretty average. 

'Down South' means Key West 

Flip-flops are everyday wear. Shoes are for business meetings and church, but you HAVE worn flip flops to church before. 

You have a drawer full of bathing suits, and one sweatshirt. 

You get annoyed at the tourists who feed seagulls. 

A mountain is any hill 100 feet above sea level. 

You know the four seasons really are: Hurricane season, love bug season, tourist season and summer. 

You've hosted a hurricane party.

You can pronounce Okeechobee, Kissimmee , Withlacoochee , Thonotosassa and Micanopy. 

You understand why it's better to have a friend with a boat, than have a boat yourself. 

You were 25 when you first met someone who couldn't swim. 

You've worn shorts and used the A/C on Christmas and New Years. 

You recognize Miami-Dade as ' Northern Cuba ' 

You not only forward this but you understand it


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 16, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSMHpT4k_S4


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 16, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iurBQbs8iy8

I'd would have kicked his a$$


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 16, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4KBvlvjkKo 

Please someone stop her



[YOUTUBE]U4KBvlvjkKo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 16, 2010)

Dance, dance, dance



[YOUTUBE]Bqsn3uep8KY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 16, 2010)

Hope I'm not boring you with this stuff

LMAO, but then I am a little twisted


*Squirrel Catapult
*http://mee.bo/bONFmp


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 16, 2010)

http://funnyjunk.com/funny_pictures/693938/Reaction+Guys/

for you dudes.


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 16, 2010)

Someone needs to stop me because I'm having too much fun with this.

*And now you know*
http://mee.bo/a0l9Dr


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 16, 2010)

Goose wins, man fails

*Goose Attacks Guy in a Kayak
*http://mee.bo/b2mdmk


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 16, 2010)

for you boys.


*Super Sexy CPR
*http://mee.bo/deWZHr


----------



## mygirls (Aug 16, 2010)

[video=youtube;qVE60zwXx1k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVE60zwXx1k[/video]


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 16, 2010)

mygirls said:


> [video=youtube;qVE60zwXx1k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVE60zwXx1k[/video]


Poor frog was certainly getting a work out lolol


----------



## mygirls (Aug 16, 2010)

[video=youtube;GBaoxnZH1Ug]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBaoxnZH1Ug[/video]
[video=youtube;y8q_bEcjP-A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8q_bEcjP-A[/video]
[video=youtube;R3qs5qLyF6I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3qs5qLyF6I[/video]
[video=youtube;E5bdet7ta6Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5bdet7ta6Q[/video]


----------



## glassblower3000 (Aug 16, 2010)

whoa MG!!!! is that outta the personal stash????


----------



## N0iZ (Aug 17, 2010)

______________oo$$$$$$$$$$S$D$$$$$$$$$$$o
___________oo$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$o
_________o$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$o
________o$$$$$$$$$_$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$_$$$$$$$$$$$o
_______o$$$$$$$$$____$$$$$$$$$$$$$____$$$$$$$$$$$o
_____$$$$$$$$$$$______$$$$$$$$$$$______$$$$$$$$$$$$
____$$$$$$$$$$$$$____$$$$$$$$$$$$$____$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
___$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
__$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
__$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
___$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$"_"$$$$$
___$$$__$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$___o$$$$
___$$$___$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$_____$$$$$
____$$$$____"$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$"______o$$$
_____"$$$o_____"""$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$"$$"_________$$$
_______$$$o__________"$$""$$$$$$""""___________o$$$
_______$$$$o________________________________o$$$"
________"$$$$o _____o$$$$$$o"$$$$o________o$$$$
_________-"$$$$$oo_____""$$$$o$$$$$o___o$$$$""
____________""$$$$$oooo__"$$$o$$$$$$$$$"""
_______________""$$$$$$$oo $$$$$$$$$$
__________________________$$$$$$$$$$$
__________________________$$$$$$$$$$$
__________________________"$$$$$$$$$$"
___________________________"$$$$$$$$$


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 17, 2010)

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/402374/


You know what's coming, don't you?


----------



## mygirls (Aug 17, 2010)

glassblower3000 said:


> whoa MG!!!! is that outta the personal stash????



my twin brother.. not me...hahahahaLOL


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 17, 2010)

ganja girl said:


> LOLOLOL, I truly screamed!!!! I had my cat on my lap and he took off like at demon when I did and he scratched me all the way down my leg.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRV4d9LCawU
> 
> GG


Watched it a second time and still screamed. lolololol GG

Shit just watched a third time and still jumped. lol


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 17, 2010)

LOL

[YOUTUBE]B4j_9IQ6wzk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 17, 2010)

Dance Grandma Dance!! I swear I thought I saw a nose stud

[YOUTUBE]31XMbQAoRNo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mygirls (Aug 17, 2010)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha funny shit. I bet shes on dope... To get them old bones moving likt that......lol


----------



## bestbuds09 (Aug 17, 2010)

[youtube]8amtq5aXRL8[/youtube]


[youtube]CSwbxOnMmRA[/youtube]


----------



## Wordz (Aug 17, 2010)

my girlfriend was mad at me for a long time when i showed her the frog and monkey


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 17, 2010)

Best Glue Add Ever

[YOUTUBE]CHX-4cKEQH4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 17, 2010)

Roger Federerererererer shot



[YOUTUBE]cTl3U6aSd2w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 17, 2010)

Drift Skills

[YOUTUBE]JMd_eZIpuy0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 17, 2010)

Unbelievable

[YOUTUBE]knYCilujrFM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 17, 2010)

[video=youtube;WGeYeBbOg00]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGeYeBbOg00[/video]

ahahahahahahaha


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 17, 2010)

[video=youtube;CMBKMudHGa4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMBKMudHGa4&feature=related[/video]


its too funny


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 17, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]udvo7rYs6AI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 17, 2010)

The yo-yo guy. DAMN! That is some skills. I wonder how many times he smacked his head and nuts while working up to that routine.
Yo-yos' were weapons centuries ago in some countries.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 17, 2010)

Dirty Harry said:


> I wonder how many times he smacked his head and nuts while working up to that routine.
> Yo-yos' were weapons centuries ago in some countries.


For me it would be a weapon of self destruction !
I'd be the one with knots on my head.


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 17, 2010)

*Quick Management Course*








*
*
*Lesson #1
 A priest offered a Nun a lift.. 
 She got in and crossed her legs, *

*forcing her gown to reveal a leg. **
 The priest nearly had an accident. * 

*After controlling the car, *

*he stealthily slid his hand up her leg. ** The nun said,* 

* 'Father, remember Psalm 129?' **

 The priest removed his hand *

*But, changing gears,* 

*he let his hand slide up her leg again. * *The nun once again said, *

*'Father, remember Psalm 129?' **

 The priest apologized* * 'Sorry sister but the flesh is weak.' **
 Arriving at the convent,** the nun sighed heavily* *and went on her way.**
 On his arrival at the church,* *the priest rushed** to look up Psalm 129.* 


 *It said, * *'Go forth and seek, further up, **you will find glory.' **
** Moral of the story:* 

*If you are not well informed in your job,* *you might miss a great opportunity.**
**
** Lesson 2:* *
**
 A sales rep, an administration clerk,* *and the manager *

*are walking to lunch* *when they find an antique oil lamp. **

 They rub it and a Genie comes out.* *The Genie says,* *'I'll give each of you just one wish.'* 
* 'Me first! Me first!'* *says the admin clerk. *

*'I want to be in the Bahamas, *

*driving a speedboat, *

*without a care in the world.' *

* Puff! She's gone. **

 'Me next! Me next!'** says the sales rep. *

*'I want to be in Hawaii,* *relaxing on the beach* *with my personal masseuse, *

*an endless supply of Pina Coladas* *and the love of my life.' **
 Puff! He's gone. 

 'OK, you're up,'** the Genie says to the manager.. *

*The manager says,* * 'I want those two** back in the office after lunch.' **
** Moral of the story:* 


 *Always let your boss have the first say.**
**
** Lesson 3:* *
**
 An eagle was sitting on a tree *

*resting, doing nothing. **
 A small rabbit saw the eagle *

*and asked him,* *'Can I also sit like you* *and do nothing?' *

*The eagle answered:** 'Sure, why not.'**
 So, the rabbit sat on the ground *

*below the eagle and rested.* 

* All of a sudden,* *a fox appeared, *

*jumped on the rabbit and ate it. **
** Moral of the story:* 


 *To be sitting and doing nothing,* 

* you must be sitting* 

* very, very high up.**
**
** Lesson 4:* *
** A turkey was chatting with a bull. 
 'I would love to be able** to get to the top of that tree'* *sighed the turkey, *

*'but I haven't got the energy.' *

* 'Well, why don't you nibble *

*on some of my droppings?'* *replied the bull. *

*They're packed with nutrients.' **

 The turkey pecked at a lump of dung,* *and found it actually* *gave him enough strength* *to reach the lowest branch of the tree. **
 The next day,* *after eating some more dung,* *he reached the second branch. **

 Finally after a fourth **n**ight, *

*the turkey was proudly perched *

*at the top of the tree.* 
* He was promptly spotted by a farmer,* *who shot him out of the tree. **
** Moral of the story:* 

*Bull S__t* *might get you to the top,** but it won't keep you there..**
**
** Lesson 5:* *
** A little bird was flying south *

*for the winter.* *It was so cold the bird froze* *and fell to the ground* *into a large field.**
 While he was lying there,* *a cow came by* *and dropped some dung on him. **

 As the frozen bird lay there* *in the pile of cow dung,* *he began to realize* *how warm he was.* *The dung was actually* 

* thawing him out! **
 He lay there* *all warm and happy,** and soon began to sing for joy. *

*A passing cat** heard the bird singing* *and came to investigate.* 

*Following the sound,* *the cat discovered the bird* *under the pile of cow dung,* *and promptly dug him out* *and ate him. **
** Morals of the story:* 


*(1) Not everyone who dumps on you** is your enemy. **
 (2) Not everyone who gets you* 

* out of doo doo* *is your friend.* 
* (3) And when you're in deep doo doo,** it's best to keep your mouth shut!**
*

*Thus ends the course....*


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 17, 2010)

*Men's Restroom Mural* 

*Read before looking at picture...*

_*Edge Designs is an all-women run company*_
_*That designs interior office space They had a*_
_*Recent opportunity to do an office project in*_
_*NYC.*_​ 
_*The client allowed the women of this*_
_*Company a free hand in all design aspects.*_
_*The client was a company that was also*_
_*Run by all women execs.............*_​ 
_*The result ...........well.....We all know that*_
_*Men never talk, never look at each other....*_
_*And never laugh much in the restroom....*_
_*The men's room is a serious and quiet place...*_
_*But now...with the addition of one mural*_
_*On the w all.....lets just say the men's*_​
_*Restroom is a place of laughter and smiles.*_​



*And they say women don't have a sense of humor.*​


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 17, 2010)

Wonder what they were thinking


----------



## Louis541 (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## ganja girl (Aug 17, 2010)

Louis541 said:


>


 
This one is great. lol


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 17, 2010)

i thought this was funny


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 17, 2010)

ganja girl said:


> View attachment 1104303
> 
> Wonder what they were thinking


Even here, our customers get more bars...


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 17, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]ueVOLY2SPDE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 17, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]njG_dQC-cnk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## andar (Aug 17, 2010)

Sr. Verde said:


> i thought this was funny


am i really that high? i just dont get it


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 17, 2010)

ganja girl said:


> [YOUTUBE]njG_dQC-cnk[/YOUTUBE]


She has skills, but it is too bad she was not allowed to "be a kid" and have a normal childhood.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 17, 2010)

andar said:


> am i really that high? i just dont get it


Me neither - Gay black lime juggler?


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 18, 2010)

CATHOLIC SHAMPOO




While shopping in a food store, two nuns happened to pass by
the beer cooler. One nun said to the other, "Wouldn't a nice cold
beer or two taste wonderful on a hot summer evening?"

The second nun answered, "Indeed it would sister, but I would not
feel comfortable buying beer as I am certain it would cause a scene
at the checkout."

"I can handle that without a problem." she replied as she picked up
a six-pack and headed for the checkout.

"The cashier had a surprised look on his face when the two nuns 
arrived with a six-pack of beer. One of the nuns explained "We use beer
for washing our hair, a shampoo of sort, if you will."

Without blinking an eye, the cashier reached under the counter,
pulled out a package of pretzel sticks and placed them in the bag
with the beer. He looked the nun straight in the eye, smiled and 
said, "The curlers are on the house."


----------



## Louis541 (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Big P (Aug 18, 2010)

[youtube]mThsGwTnm_A[/youtube]


----------



## Louis541 (Aug 18, 2010)

I have no idea whatsw going on here.































Anyone that has watched Dragonball Z will like this one.


----------



## andar (Aug 18, 2010)

this has to be on here somewhere already but its hilarious.

[youtube]F-rDAL_nPOU[/youtube]


----------



## bestbuds09 (Aug 18, 2010)

we definitely need more people like these two (cool laid back people) now a days it seems like some people have a huge dildo up their ass or want a huge dildo up their ass......

[youtube]t2dOKP9e8YI[/youtube]


----------



## bestbuds09 (Aug 18, 2010)

I have no idea whatsw going on here.






i think this was a joke but i cant remember on what show, i think it was from madtv, or chris rock or dave chapell i really cant remember (irony) but i remember watching this and lmao

oh yeah louis541 that dragon ball z pic are good and so true... im a fan of DBZ


----------



## DST (Aug 18, 2010)

World WarII FaceBook style......

<http://www.collegehumor.com/article:1802364>


----------



## Louis541 (Aug 18, 2010)

I think someone said it was from the chris rock show.

Where's goten at? He'd like that one.

Anyone remember watchin pokemon? That show was cool as hell when I was 12.

http://www.funnyhub.com/videos/pages/5-year-old-plays-toxicity-on-the-drums.html


----------



## Louis541 (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Big P (Aug 18, 2010)

[youtube]iHag1OtYsis[/youtube]


----------



## Big P (Aug 18, 2010)

[youtube]6AgxXaoU0vo[/youtube]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 18, 2010)

Louis541 said:


>


I had to think about it a sec...but I got it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 18, 2010)

Louis541 said:


>


I guess I'm one of the bad persons because I LMFAO.


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 18, 2010)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I guess I'm one of the bad persons because I LMFAO.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH me to! ahhahahaahahahahahahahahahah im sorry but that sucks but still LOL!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 18, 2010)

Johnney Herbz said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH me to! ahhahahaahahahahahahahahahah im sorry but that sucks but still LOL!


Shit, worse yet, I've been to Port au Prince & from my experience the bitch (Haiti) is on her knees & the Port is her (Haiti) Asshole.
Its a shithole country, you can truly appreciate the US after being there.


----------



## Magnificient (Aug 18, 2010)

I made it thru 5 pages. That's all the laughing I can do for today. At this rate I'll be 185 years old when I finish this string. Damn it all.


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 19, 2010)

See also the comments of flight attendants and crew listed below.




Kulula is an Airline with head office situated in Johannesburg .

Kulula airline attendants make an effort to make the in-flight "safety

lecture" and announcements a bit more entertaining. Here are some real

examples that have been heard or reported:






On a Kulula flight, (there is no assigned seating, you just sit where

you want) passengers were apparently having a hard time choosing, when a

flight attendant announced, "People, people we're not picking out

furniture here, find a seat and get in it!"

---o0o---


On another flight with a very "senior" flight attendant crew, the pilot

said, "Ladies and gentlemen, we've reached cruising altitude and will be

turning down the cabin lights. This is for your comfort and to enhance

the appearance of your flight attendants."

----o0o---


On landing, the stewardess said, "Please be sure to take all of your

belongings.. If you're going to leave anything, please make sure it's

something we'd like to have."

----o0o---


"There may be 50 ways to leave your lover, but there are only 4 ways out

of this airplane."

---o0o---


"Thank you for flying Kulula. We hope you enjoyed giving us the business

as much as we enjoyed taking you for a ride."

---o0o---


As the plane landed and was coming to a stop at Durban Airport , a lone

voice came over the loudspeaker: "Whoa, big fella. WHOA!"

---o0o---


After a particularly rough landing during thunderstorms in the Karoo , a

flight attendant on a flight announced, "Please take care when opening

the overhead compartments because, after a landing like that, sure as

hell everything has shifted."

---o0o---


>From a Kulula employee: " Welcome aboard Kulula 271 to Port Elizabeth .

To operate your seat belt, insert the metal tab into the buckle, and

pull tight. It works just like every other seat belt; and, if you don't

know how to operate one, you probably shouldn't be out in public

unsupervised."

---o0o---


"In the event of a sudden loss of cabin pressure, masks will descend

from the ceiling. Stop screaming, grab the mask, and pull it over your

face. If you have a small child travelling with you, secure your mask

before assisting with theirs. If you are travelling with more than one

small child, pick your favourite."

---o0o---


Weather at our destination is 50 degrees with some broken clouds, but

we'll try to have them fixed before we arrive. Thank you, and remember,

nobody loves you, or your money, more than Kulula Airlines."

----o0o---


"Your seats cushions can be used for flotation; and in the event of an

emergency water landing, please paddle to shore and take them with our

compliments."

---o0o---


"As you exit the plane, make sure to gather all of your belongings.

Anything left behind will be distributed evenly among the flight

attendants. Please do not leave children or spouses.."

---o0o---


And from the pilot during his welcome message: "Kulula Airlines is

pleased to announce that we have some of the best flight attendants in

the industry. Unfortunately, none of them are on this flight!"

---o0o---


Heard on Kulula 255 just after a very hard landing in Cape Town : The

flight attendant came on the intercom and said, "That was quite a bump

and I know what y'all are thinking. I'm here to tell you it wasn't the

airline's fault, it wasn't the pilot's fault, it wasn't the flight

attendant's fault, it was the asphalt."

---o0o---


Overheard on a Kulula flight into Cape Town , on a particularly windy and

bumpy day: During the final approach, the Captain really had to fight

it. After an extremely hard landing, the Flight Attendant said, "Ladies

and Gentlemen, welcome to The Mother City. Please remain in your seats

with your seat belts fastened while the Captain taxis what's left of our

airplane to the gate!"

---o0o---


Another flight attendant's comment on a less than perfect landing:

"We ask you to please remain seated as Captain Kangaroo bounces us to

the terminal."

---o0o---


An airline pilot wrote that on this particular flight he had hammered

his ship into the runway really hard. The airline had a policy which

required the first officer to stand at the door while the passengers

exited, smile, and give them a "Thanks for flying our airline. He said

that, in light of his bad landing, he had a hard time looking the

passengers in the eye, thinking that someone would have a smart comment.

Finally everyone had gotten off except for a little old lady walking

with a cane. She said, "Sir, do you mind if I ask you a question?"

"Why, no Ma'am," said the pilot. "What is it?" The little old lady said,

"Did we land, or were we shot down?"

---o0o---


After a real crusher of a landing in Johannesburg , the attendant came on

with, "Ladies and Gentlemen, please remain in your seats until Captain

Crash and the Crew have brought the aircraft to a screeching halt

against the gate. And, once the tire smoke has cleared and the warning

bells are silenced, we will open the door and you can pick your way

through the wreckage to the terminal.."

---o0o---


Part of a flight attendant's arrival announcement: "We'd like to thank

you folks for flying with us today.. And, the next time you get the

insane urge to go blasting through the skies in a pressurized metal

tube, we hope you'll think of Kulula Airways."

---o0o---


Heard on a Kulula flight. "Ladies and gentlemen, if you wish to smoke,

the smoking section on this airplane is on the wing.. If you can light

'em, you can smoke 'em."

---o0o---


A plane was taking off from Durban Airport . After it reached a

comfortable cruising altitude, the captain made an announcement over the

intercom, "Ladies and gentlemen, this is your captain speaking.

Welcome to Flight Number 293, non-stop from Durban to Cape Town , The

weather ahead is good and, therefore, we should have a smooth and

uneventful flight.. Now sit back and relax... OH, MY GOODNESS!" Silence

followed, and after a few minutes, the captain came back on the intercom

and said, "Ladies and Gentlemen, I am so sorry if I scared you earlier.

While I was talking to you, the flight attendant accidentally spilled a

cup of hot coffee in my lap. You should see the front of my pants!" A

passenger then yelled, "That's nothing. You should see the back of

mine!"


----------



## mygirls (Aug 19, 2010)

ok so i waz watching the movie TOMMY BOT with CRIC FARLY and the pool seen were the fine ass blond is undressing out of her swim sute. well have any of you ever noticed her panties.. LOOK AT THE CROCH... not sure if its funny or GROSE..
maybe a little of both.. what is that shit or discharge.. either way YUKY POO POO


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 19, 2010)

My vote is for - GROSS




mygirls said:


> ok so i waz watching the movie TOMMY BOT with CRIC FARLY and the pool seen were the fine ass blond is undressing out of her swim sute. well have any of you ever noticed her panties.. LOOK AT THE CROCH... not sure if its funny or GROSE..
> maybe a little of both.. what is that shit or discharge.. either way YUKY POO POO


----------



## Big P (Aug 19, 2010)

tis the shadow of the muffin my boy


not as good as the real thing,


atleast i hope its a shadow pussy


----------



## Big P (Aug 19, 2010)

oh shit!!! (no pun intended)

i did not look at the last pic till now


----------



## Big P (Aug 19, 2010)

by that way how did you even notice that lol


you must have been lickin the screen to see that lol


----------



## mygirls (Aug 19, 2010)

Big P said:


> by that way how did you even notice that lol
> 
> 
> you must have been lickin the screen to see that lol


you would be suprides in what you actuly don't see in a movie the first couple times watching it..

hell after you see it it is very noticable.. how in the hell did they the director, producer even miss that.. all white panties and a brownish YUK.


----------



## Big P (Aug 19, 2010)

maybe they were too embarrased to tell her. im thinkin it may be on purpose as a joke.



you know like in how in jay and silent bob they say fast foot gives gurls gas


----------



## mygirls (Aug 19, 2010)

Big P said:


> maybe they were too embarrased to tell her. im thinkin it may be on purpose as a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> you know like in how in jay and silent bob they say fast foot gives gurls gas


more like gaASS


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 20, 2010)

[video=youtube;0GySqPbRrIk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GySqPbRrIk&feature=related[/video]


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 20, 2010)

Simply incredible, I can only imagine when she is 20. 




[youtube]Rsr_I1Uv9wI[/youtube]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 20, 2010)

[................insert speechless silence here......................]


----------



## casper23 (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## casper23 (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## ganja girl (Aug 20, 2010)

LOL, LMAO I can't believe the kids face look at the....



casper23 said:


> View attachment 1110246View attachment 1110247View attachment 1110248View attachment 1110249View attachment 1110250


----------



## Dr.Hazed (Aug 20, 2010)

This thread is awesome, JS.


----------



## Dr.Hazed (Aug 20, 2010)

That was me as an infant.


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## casper23 (Aug 20, 2010)

that is super epic!


----------



## Thestinker (Aug 20, 2010)

EFILROFKGD said:


>


omg thats sick but funny


----------



## Big P (Aug 21, 2010)

[youtube]q0Eb-SXM7j8[/youtube]


----------



## Big P (Aug 21, 2010)

The new mortal combat movie is going to be evil, u gotta check it out


[youtube]CmvxjnwbMPI[/youtube]


----------



## mygirls (Aug 21, 2010)

Position the dotted box over the person you want to tag. Resize the box by dragging the borders to frame the person's face. Type their name in the input box to the right, select the appropriate person, and we'll make a link to their profile! ​ 
In this photo: *Start Tagging* ​ 





​ 

Read more: http://www.myspace.com/mindygabe/photos/24786869?actp=n%2b0prKAebczfG13CmB%2fL170xxzjSK8k%2f19igSi%2f1c3uQLTXTYANJMky0qJd%2b9I2kOprrXxMu5exezQgJxxWUnNaPX0xxX%2fODqfz%2frCAFmlzva2K%2fEEviCVUIOoyJbiA1nokEYAt2OUdoJFlJ3jml%2fa5D4iZQO2FeIhNOTbwRkiSTggbjo7rMKDInXvLo2qUlGPGXE8JtMzMQCwUVGarzT0T0p81PUhBT6mA9dEhAhQt99MRUHh7PBsDLhnKPTPW1#a=0&i=24720062#ixzz0xDKO1m4Y​ 
THIS WAZ PRETTY FUNNY....HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA IF THIS WAZ A CONTEST I THINK I WOULD WIN..

im hoping i don't get in trouble for this. im thinking if she waz fine i would be but you never know on here.. i just thought it waz funny as hell when my wife came across this pic..​


----------



## casper23 (Aug 21, 2010)

Big P said:


> The new mortal combat movie is going to be evil, u gotta check it out
> 
> 
> [youtube]CmvxjnwbMPI[/youtube]



ok now that looks dope!


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 21, 2010)

*FOX NEWS BOWS TO THE PRESSURE:
*
Fox is already cowering down in response to President Obama's complaint that FOX News doesn't show enough Black and Hispanic people on their network.



FOX announced today, that they will now air " America's Most Wanted" and "Cops' twice a week..

_You can laugh..........it's funny._
​


----------



## mygirls (Aug 21, 2010)

after a work over in the paints department..


----------



## Dr.Hazed (Aug 21, 2010)

EWWW
No fat chicks!


----------



## Dr.Hazed (Aug 21, 2010)

Look i have a picture of your mother.


----------



## casper23 (Aug 21, 2010)

i have a pic of your granny and your sister


----------



## a dog named chico (Aug 21, 2010)

Big P said:


> The new mortal combat movie is going to be evil, u gotta check it out
> 
> 
> [youtube]CmvxjnwbMPI[/youtube]


 SICK!! I will be there opening night for that


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 21, 2010)

ganja girl said:


> *FOX NEWS BOWS TO THE PRESSURE:
> *
> Fox is already cowering down in response to President Obama's complaint that FOX News doesn't show enough Black and Hispanic people on their network.
> 
> ...


 
thats awsome


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 21, 2010)

Big P said:


> [youtube]q0Eb-SXM7j8[/youtube]


damn that ginger kid has gave me some kick @$$ laughs


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 22, 2010)

Book Report-Too funny!!! 
Students at a local school were assigned to read 2 books, 'Titanic' and 'My Life' by Bill Clinton . 













One student turned in the following book report,
With the proposition that they were nearly identical stories!

His cool teacher gave him an A+ for this report.

Titanic:..... Cost - $29.99
Clinton :..... Cost - $29.99

Titanic:..... Over 3 hours to read
Clinton :... Over 3 hours to read

Titanic:..... The story of Jack and Rose, their forbidden love, and subsequent catastrophe. 
Clinton :... The story of Bill and Monica, their forbidden love, and subsequent catastrophe.

Titanic:.... Jack is a starving artist.
Clinton :..... Bill is a bullshit artist.

Titanic:.... In one scene, Jack enjoys a good cigar.
Clinton :.... Ditto for Bill.

Titanic:..... During the ordeal, Rose's dress gets ruined. 
Clinton :..... Ditto for Monica.

Titanic:..... Jack teaches Rose to spit.
Clinton :... Let's not go there.

Titanic:.... Rose gets to keep her jewelry.
Clinton :..... Monica' s forced to return her gifts. 

Titanic:..... Rose remembers Jack for the rest of her life.
Clinton :..... Clinton doesn't remember Jack.

Titanic:..... Rose goes down on a vessel full of seamen.
Clinton :..... Monica.. ooh, let's not go there, either. 

Titanic:..... Jack surrenders to an icy death.
Clinton :...... Bill goes home to Hillary - basically the same thing


----------



## casper23 (Aug 22, 2010)

a dog named chico said:


> SICK!! I will be there opening night for that


ok so i did some digging on this to see when the launch date would be..... i found out that this is NOT A MOVIE! its the opening cut scene from the new mortal kombat video game! i am still super stoked that a full 10 min cut scene such as this is the opening for the new game!


----------



## Leothwyn (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## ganja girl (Aug 22, 2010)

A Greek and Italian were arguing about what their cultures had brought to the world. The Greek says, "We gave the world the Parthenon." 

The Italian replies, "We gave the world the Coliseum." 

The Greek then says, "We Greeks gave birth to advanced mathematics" 

The Italian, nodding agreement, says, "And we built the Holy Roman Empire." 

The Greek with finality he says, "We Greeks invented sex!" 

The Italian replies, "Yes, but we introduced it to women."


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 22, 2010)

What do you call a guy with a one inch penis?





Justin.


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 22, 2010)

What's the difference between oral sex and anal sex?
Oral sex makes your day, anal sex makes your hole weak.

What do a gynecologist and a pizza delivery boy have in common?
They can both smell it but can't eat it.

How is a woman like a condom?
Both spend more time in your wallet than on your dick.

What's the difference between love, true love and showing off?
Spitting, swallowing and gargling. 

How do you make 5 pounds of fat look good?
Put a nipple on it.

What should you do if you girlfriend starts smoking?
Slow down and use a lubricant.

What's six inches long, two inches wide, and drives women wild?
Money.  

What's the definition of a male chauvinist pig?
A man who hates every bone in a woman's body, except his own.


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 22, 2010)

that ginger kid needs some meds.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 22, 2010)

I had to save those.Gonna get some hate mail from this e-mail.Peace.


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 23, 2010)

'Nice bike,' the cop said. 'Did Santa bring it to you?'

'Yes Sir,' the little girl said, 'he sure did!'

The cop looked the bike over and handed
The girl a $5 ticket for a safety violation.

The cop said, 'Give this to your Dad, and next year, tell Santa to put
A reflector light on the back of it!'

The young girl looked up at the cop and said,
'Nice horse you've got there Sir. Did Santa bring it to you?'

Playing along with the girl, he chuckled and answered,
'Yes, he sure did!'

The little girl looked up at the cop and said,​​*'Next year tell Santa;
The dick goes underneath the horse, not on top'!!!*​


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 23, 2010)

Some people are like slinkies... 

They are good for nothing

...But they still bring a smile to your face when you push them down a flight of stairs.


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 23, 2010)

THOUGHT OF THE DAY

Handle every stressful situation like a dog.

If you can't eat it or hump it

Pee on it and walk away


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 23, 2010)

Light travels faster than sound. This is why some people appear bright until you hear them speak.


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 23, 2010)

Sometime I wonder....

"Why is that Frisbee getting closer?"

Then it hits me.


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 23, 2010)

If sometimes you feel a little useless, offended, or depressed...

Always remember you were once the fastest and most victorious little sperm out of millions


----------



## Thestinker (Aug 23, 2010)

ganja girl said:


> If sometimes you feel a little useless, offended, or depressed...
> 
> Always remember you were once the fastest and most victorious little sperm out of millions


 lol ive never heard that phrase before but when im down i actualy fuckin think just that haha! + rep


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 23, 2010)

Too often we lose sight of life's simple pleasures. 

Remember when someone annoys you it takes 42 muscles in your face to frown...

But, it takes only 4 muscles to extend your arm and bitchslap that [email protected]#$%#!?! upside the head.


----------



## Xrtnfx (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## rd116 (Aug 24, 2010)

Xrtnfx said:


>


 that's some antique Americana right there! Something you would see on that pickers show. lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 24, 2010)

rd116 said:


> that's some antique Americana right there! Something you would see on that pickers show. lol


Is that some gold in the grill?
Ha, Funny stuff.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 24, 2010)

hehehehe

[youtube]T70-HTlKRXo[/youtube]


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 24, 2010)

Xrtnfx said:


>



LOL i want one for my doorstep!


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## cph (Aug 24, 2010)

EFILROFKGD said:


>


 
Never fails, happens all the fukin time!!


----------



## ...... (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 25, 2010)

obama supporters


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 25, 2010)

http://media.photobucket.com/image/obama/Bubblehead_2006/Motivational%20Posters/obama-care.jpg?o=88


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 25, 2010)

[youtube]L0noRU0WI84?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"[/youtube]

[youtube]9iavPCXgwGY?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"[/youtube]


----------



## edsthreads (Aug 25, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> [youtube]L0noRU0WI84?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"[/youtube]
> 
> [youtube]9iavPCXgwGY?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"[/youtube]


Haha I love Paul Kaye.. The Strutter Bubble is class, saw that clip a couple of years back.. been meaning to make one ever since!


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 25, 2010)

*The 
Obedient Italian Wife!*​ 



​There 
was an Italian immigrant man who had worked all 
his life, had saved all of his money, and was a real "miser" 
when it came to his money.​ 



​
Just 
before he died, he said to his Italian wife..."When I die, I want you to 
take all my money and put 
it in the casket with me. I want to take my money to the after 
life with me." 





And 
so he 
got his wife to promise him, with all of 
her heart, that when he died, she would put all of the money 
into the casket with him. 





Well, 
he died. He was stretched out in the casket, 
his wife was sitting there - dressed in black, (what else), and her best 
friend was sitting next to her  





When they 
finished the ceremony, and just before the undertaker got ready to close the 
casket, the wife said, "Wait just a moment!" 





She 
had a small metal box with her; she came overwith the box and put it in the 
casket.  





Then 
the undertaker locked 
the casket down and they rolled it away. So her friend 
said, "Girl, 
I know you were not fool enough to put 
all that money in there with your husband." 





The 
loyal wife replied, "Listen, I'm an Italian 
Catholic & I cannot go back on my word. I promised 
him that I was going to put that money in the casket 
with him.." 





 
You 
mean to tell me you put that money in the 
casket with him??" 




"I 
sure did," said the wife. 
"I got it all together, put it into my account, I wrote him 
a check.... 
If he can cash it, then he 
can spend it." AMEN!​


----------



## Leothwyn (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 25, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


>


I had to look at my keyboard to "GET IT". +


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 25, 2010)

There was this farmer out tending his fields and he stumbled across his son pulling his pud. He tells his son, &#8216;Son, I want you to go to town and get that taken care of.&#8217;

The next week the farmer is out tending his fields and he once again stumbles across his son pulling his pud. &#8220;Son,&#8221; he said, &#8220;I thought I told you to go to town and get that taken care of proper like.&#8221;

The following week the farmer was again out tending his fields and he stumbles upon his son pulling his pud. &#8220;I thought I told you to go to town and get that taken care of proper like. Now I want you to go to town find a woman and marry her and get that taken care of proper like.&#8221;

The young man goes to town finds a woman marries her and moves in next door to his father. After a few weeks the farmer is out tending his fields and finds his son out in the field pulling his pud. &#8220;I thought I told you to go to town , find a woman, marry her and get that taken care of proper like?&#8221;

His son replied, &#8220;I did, but Pa, her little arms get so tired.&#8221;


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 25, 2010)

[youtube]7v3QcoaMP5I[/youtube]


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 25, 2010)

A woman goes to the doctor, beaten black and blue.

Doctor: "What happened?"

Woman: "Doctor, I don't know what to do. Every time my husband
comes home drunk he beats me to a pulp."

Doctor: "I have a real good medicine for that. When your husband
comes home drunk, just take a glass of sweet tea and
start swishing it in your mouth but don't swallow. Just keep
swishing and swishing until he goes to bed and is asleep."

Two weeks later the woman comes back to the doctor looking fresh
and reborn.

Woman: "Doctor, that was a brilliant idea. Every time my husband
came home drunk, I swished with sweet tea. I
swished and swished, and he didn't touch me!"

Doctor: "You see how much keeping your mouth shut helps?"


----------



## casper23 (Aug 25, 2010)

this story is prob one the greatest office stories out there. 

http://www.27bslash6.com/missy.html


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 25, 2010)

EFILROFKGD said:


>


looks like jizz on a snail


----------



## jcdws602 (Aug 25, 2010)

casper23 said:


> this story is prob one the greatest office stories out there.
> 
> http://www.27bslash6.com/missy.html


That shit was pretty funny......here so people dont have to click the link







*I am extremely emotional over this and was up all night in tears.*

*I am not a big fan of cats. I do not hate them, I just have no interest in them whatsoever. If I visit your house, I do not want to pat your cat, sit on the couch where it has been or have you make me a sandwich after patting it. I didn't want that sandwich anyway. The Maxwell house coffee was bad enough and when you smelt the milk to see if it was still ok, despite being a week past its use by date, I saw your nose touch the carton.

I actually rescued a cat once. I was walking across a bridge, over a river that was in flood, when I heard mewing and saw a frantic cat being pulled along. I picked up a fairly hefty branch and threw it over the rail to where the cat was. I did not see it after that but I am pretty sure it would have climbed on and ridden the branch over the next set of rapids and waterfall to safety.*


*From: Shannon Walkley
Date: Monday 21 June 2010 9.15am
To: David Thorne
Subject: Poster

Hi 
I opened the screen door yesterday and my cat got out and has been missing since then so I was wondering if you are not to busy you could make a poster for me. It has to be A4 and I will photocopy it and put it around my suburb this afternoon.







This is the only photo of her I have she answers to the name Missy and is black and white and about 8 months old. missing on Harper street and my phone number.
Thanks Shan. From: David Thorne
Date: Monday 21 June 2010 9.26am
To: Shannon Walkley
Subject: Re: Poster

Dear Shannon,
That is shocking news. Luckily I was sitting down when I read your email and not half way up a ladder or tree. How are you holding up? I am surprised you managed to attend work at all what with thinking about Missy out there cold, frightened and alone... possibly lying on the side of the road, her back legs squashed by a vehicle, calling out "Shannon, where are you?" Although I have two clients expecting completed work this afternoon, I will, of course, drop everything and do whatever it takes to facilitate the speedy return of Missy.
Regards, David.


From: Shannon Walkley
Date: Monday 21 June 2010 9.37am
To: David Thorne
Subject: Re: Re: Poster

yeah ok thanks. I know you dont like cats but I am really worried about mine. I have to leave at 1pm today.

From: David Thorne
Date: Monday 21 June 2010 10.17am
To: Shannon Walkley
Subject: Re: Re: Re: Poster

Dear Shannon,
I never said I don't like cats. Once, having been invited to a party, I went clothes shopping beforehand and bought a pair of expensive G-Star boots. They were two sizes too small but I wanted them so badly I figured I could just wear them without socks and cut my toenails very short. As the party was only a few blocks from my place, I decided to walk. After the first block, I lost all feeling in my feet. Arriving at the party, I stumbled into a guy named Steven, spilling Malibu & coke onto his white Wham 'Choose Life' t-shirt, and he punched me. An hour or so after the incident, Steven sat down in a chair already occupied by a cat. The surprised cat clawed and snarled causing Steven to leap out of the chair, slip on a rug and strike his forehead onto the corner of a speaker; resulting in a two inch open gash. In its shock, the cat also defecated, leaving Steven with a wet brown stain down the back of his beige cargo pants. I liked that cat.
Attached poster as requested.
Regards, David. 






From: Shannon Walkley
Date: Monday 21 June 2010 10.24am
To: David Thorne
Subject: Re: Re: Re: Re: Poster

yeah thats not what I was looking for at all. it looks like a movie and how come the photo of Missy is so small?

From: David Thorne
Date: Monday 21 June 2010 10.28am
To: Shannon Walkley
Subject: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Poster

Dear Shannon,
It's a design thing. The cat is lost in the negative space. 
Regards, David. 
From: Shannon Walkley
Date: Monday 21 June 2010 10.33am
To: David Thorne
Subject: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Poster

Thats just stupid. Can you do it properly please? I am extremely emotional over this and was up all night in tears. you seem to think it is funny. Can you make the photo bigger please and fix the text and do it in colour please. Thanks.
From: David Thorne
Date: Monday 21 June 2010 10.46am
To: Shannon Walkley
Subject: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Poster

Dear Shannon,
Having worked with designers for a few years now, I would have assumed you understood, despite our vague suggestions otherwise, we do not welcome constructive criticism. I don't come downstairs and tell you how to send text messages, log onto Facebook and look out of the window. I am willing to overlook this faux pas due to you no doubt being preoccupied with thoughts of Missy attempting to make her way home across busy intersections or being trapped in a drain as it slowly fills with water. I spent three days down a well once but that was just for fun.
I have amended and attached the poster as per your instructions.
Regards, David.






From: Shannon Walkley
Date: Monday 21 June 2010 10.59am
To: David Thorne
Subject: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Poster

This is worse than the other one. can you make it so it shows the whole photo of Missy and delete the stupid text that says missing missy off it? I just want it to say lost.
From: David Thorne
Date: Monday 21 June 2010 11.14am
To: Shannon Walkley
Subject: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Poster





From: Shannon Walkley
Date: Monday 21 June 2010 11.21am
To: David Thorne
Subject: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Poster

yeah can you do the poster or not? I just want a photo and the word lost and the telephone number and when and where she was lost and her name. Not like a movie poster or anything stupid. I have to leave early today. If it was your cat I would help you. Thanks.
From: David Thorne
Date: Monday 21 June 2010 11.32am
To: Shannon Walkley
Subject: Awww

Dear Shannon,
I don't have a cat. I once agreed to look after a friend's cat for a week but after he dropped it off at my apartment and explained the concept of kitty litter, I kept the cat in a closed cardboard box in the shed and forgot about it. If I wanted to feed something and clean faeces, I wouldn't have put my mother in that home after her stroke. A week later, when my friend came to collect his cat, I pretended that I was not home and mailed the box to him. Apparently I failed to put enough stamps on the package and he had to collect it from the post office and pay eighteen dollars. He still goes on about that sometimes, people need to learn to let go.
I have attached the amended version of your poster as per your detailed instructions.
Regards, David. 







From: Shannon Walkley
Date: Monday 21 June 2010 11.47am
To: David Thorne
Subject: Re: Awww

Thats not my cat. where did you get that picture from? That cat is orange. I gave you a photo of my cat.
From: David Thorne
Date: Monday 21 June 2010 11.58am
To: Shannon Walkley
Subject: Re: Re: Awww

I know, but that one is cute. As Missy has quite possibly met any one of several violent ends, it is possible you might get a better cat out of this. If anybody calls and says "I haven't seen your orange cat but I did find a black and white one with its hind legs run over by a car, do you want it?" you can politely decline and save yourself a costly veterinarian bill.
I knew someone who had a basset hound that had its hind legs removed after an accident and it had to walk around with one of those little buggies with wheels. If it had been my dog I would have asked for all its legs to be removed and replaced with wheels and had a remote control installed. I could charge neighbourhood kids for rides and enter it in races. If I did the same with a horse I could drive it to work. I would call it Steven.
Regards, David. From: Shannon Walkley
Date: Monday 21 June 2010 12.07pm
To: David Thorne
Subject: Re: Re: Re: Awww

Please just use the photo I gave you.
From: David Thorne
Date: Monday 21 June 2010 12.22pm
To: Shannon Walkley
Subject: Re: Re: Re: Re: Awww






From: Shannon Walkley
Date: Monday 21 June 2010 12.34pm
To: David Thorne
Subject: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Awww

I didnt say there was a reward. I dont have $2000 dollars. What did you even put that there for? Apart from that it is perfect can you please remove the reward bit. Thanks Shan.
From: David Thorne
Date: Monday 21 June 2010 12.42pm
To: Shannon Walkley
Subject: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Awww





From: Shannon Walkley
Date: Monday 21 June 2010 12.51pm
To: David Thorne
Subject: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Awww

Can you just please take the reward bit off altogether? I have to leave in ten minutes and I still have to make photocopies of it.
From: David Thorne
Date: Monday 21 June 2010 12.56pm
To: Shannon Walkley
Subject: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Awww







From: Shannon Walkley
Date: Monday 21 June 2010 1.03pm
To: David Thorne
Subject: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Awww

Fine. That will have to do.
*


----------



## DST (Aug 26, 2010)

David Thorne is very funny, there are tonnes more of his mad antics on his website
http://www.27bslash6.com/

Dear neighbour, you are not invited to my party is a particularly funny one...
http://www.27bslash6.com/matthewsparty.html


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 26, 2010)

thought this was pretty funny


----------



## Louis541 (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## ganja girl (Aug 26, 2010)

A young woman marries a Greek man. Her mother tells her, &#8216;If he ever asks you to rollover, you just get up and pack up your things and move back home. Now, remember what I&#8217;ve said to you.&#8217;

A few years go by and while they&#8217;re in bed the Greek says, &#8216;Honey why don&#8217;t you rollover?&#8217; With that the girl gets up and starts to pack her clothes. And he asks, &#8216;what&#8217;s wrong, what did I do?&#8217; 

She says, &#8216;Mom told me if you ever asked me to rollover I should pack up and move back home.&#8217; 

He says, &#8216;But, honey, I just thought it was time for us to have children.&#8217;


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 26, 2010)

http://www.nothingtoxic.com/media/1282810634/TV_Reporter_Lady_Hit_In_The_Head_With_Soccer_Ball

Not a pic, but hilarious. You'll be glad you clicked that link! lmfao


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 27, 2010)

*The ANT
**AND THE
**GRASSHOPPER 
**
**This one is a little different ...* 
*Two Different Versions ...* 
*Two Different Morals* 
*OL* *D VERSION* 

The *ant* works
hard in the withering heat all summer long, building his house and laying up supplies for the winter. 

The *grasshopper
*thinks the *ant* is a fool and laughs and dances and plays the summer away. 

Come winter, the *ant* is warm
and well fed. 

The *grasshopper* has
no food or shelter, so he 

dies out in the cold.

*

**MORAL OF THE OLD STORY:
*
*

**Be responsible for yourself!* 




*

**NEWEST
VERSION*​

*RELEVANT TO TODAY
*
The *ant* works hard
in the withering heat and the rain all summer long, building his house
and laying up supplies for the winter. 

The *[FONT=Comic Sans&#13;&#10; MS]grasshopper[/FONT]* thinks the *ant
*is a fool and laughs and dances and plays the summer away. 

Come winter, the shivering *grasshopper
*calls a press conference and demands to know why the *ant* should be
allowed to be warm and well fed while he is cold and starving. 
*
**CBS, NBC , PBS, CNN,
*and *ABC *show up to
provide pictures of the shivering *grasshopper
*next to a video of the *ant
*in his comfortable home with a table filled with food.
*America** is stunned by the sharp contrast. 
*
How can this be, that in a country of such wealth, this poor grasshopper*
*is allowed to suffer so? 
*
**Kermit the Frog* appears
on *Oprah
*with the *grasshopper
*and everybody cries when they sing, 'It's Not Easy Being Green...'
*
**ACORN* stages
a demonstration in front of the *ant's
*house where the news stations film the group singing, *â&#8364;&#339;We shall overcome.â&#8364;**
*
Then *Rev. Jeremiah Wright* 
has the group kneel down to pray for the *grasshopper's* sake. 
*
**President Obama* condems the *ant* 
and blames 
*
**President Bush, President Reagan, Christopher Columbus, and the
Pope* 
for the *grasshopper's
*plight. 
*
**Nancy Pelosi & Harry Reid* 
exclaim in an interview with *Larry
King* that the *ant *has
gotten rich off the back of the
*grasshopper*,
and both call for an immediate tax hike on the ant to make him pay his fair share. 

Finally, the *EEOC *drafts
the *Economic Equity &
Anti-Grasshopper Act
*retroactive to the beginning of
the summer. 

The *ant* is fined for failing to hire a proportionate number 
of *green bugs* and, 
having nothing left to pay his retroactive taxes, his home is confiscated by the *Government* *Green* *Czar
*and given to the *grasshopper**.
*
The story ends as we see the *grasshopper
*and his free-loading [FONT=Comic&#13;&#10; Sans MS]friends finishing up the last bits of the [/FONT]*antâ&#8364;&#8482;s* food while the government house he is in, which, as you recall, just happens to be the *ant's *old house,
crumbles around them because the *grasshopper* *doesn't* maintain it. 

The *ant *has disappeared in the snow, never to be seen again.

The *grasshopper* is found dead in a drug related incident, and the house, now abandoned, is taken
over by a gang of *spiders* who terrorize the ramshackle, once prosperous and peaceful, neighborhood. 
[FONT=Comic Sans&#13;&#10; MS]
[/FONT]The entire *Nation *collapses
bringing the rest 
of the free world with it. 
*

**MORAL OF THE STORY:* 


*Be careful how you vote in 2010.*​


----------



## andar (Aug 27, 2010)

you really should be careful how you vote in 2010 . while some people are lazy fucks and dont do shit. most people do work their asses off and dont get paid more the harder they work... they work way harder than a lot of rich people sitting in their office all day watching porn.that is not working hard and you shouldnt be paid millions of dollars a year to do that


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 27, 2010)

If you own the company or risk the farmer on a new idea then yes, you deserve it. Because you are creating jobs for people who don't have the initiative or the intelligence to do so on their own. Been there, done that. 

I do agree that there are some people who don't deserve what they receive. But, there is nothing wrong with being rich, I wish I was. 

BTW, cute pups, I had an English Bulldog. Miss his snoring.




andar said:


> you really should be careful how you vote in 2010 . while some people are lazy fucks and dont do shit. most people do work their asses off and dont get paid more the harder they work... they work way harder than a lot of rich people sitting in their office all day watching porn.that is not working hard and you shouldnt be paid millions of dollars a year to do that


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Aug 27, 2010)

well that brought the mood down in here just a bit....


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Aug 27, 2010)

ok girls handjobs r the new black so ummmm get to it


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## ganja girl (Aug 28, 2010)

How cool is that.




EFILROFKGD said:


>


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 28, 2010)

*Two 90-year-old women, Rose and Barb had been friends all of their lives.* 

*When it was clear that Rose was dying, Barb visited her every day.* 

*One day Barb said, 'Rose, we both loved playing women's softball all our lives, and we played all through High School. Please do me one favor: when you get to Heaven, somehow you must let me know if there's women's softball there.'* 

*Rose looked up at Barb from her deathbed and said, 'Barb, you've been my best friend for many years. If it's at all possible, I'll do this favor for you.'* 

*Shortly after that, Rose passed on.* 

*A few nights later, Barb was awakened from a sound sleep by a blinding flash of white light and a voice calling out to her, 'Barb, Barb.'* 

*'Who is it?' asked Barb, sitting up suddenly. 'Who is it?'* 

*'Barb -- it's me, Rose.'* 

*'You're not Rose. Rose just died.'* 

*'I'm telling you, it's me, Rose,' insisted the voice.* 

*'Rose! Where are you?'* 

*'In Heaven,' replied Rose. 'I have some really good news and a little bad news.'* 

*'Tell me the good news first,' said Barb.* 

*'The good news,' Rose said, 'is that there's softball in Heaven. Better yet all of our old buddies who died before us are here, too. Better than that, we're all young again. Better still, it's always springtime, and it never rains or snows. And best of all, we can play softball all we want, and we never get tired.'* 

*'That's fantastic,' said Barb. 'It's beyond my wildest dreams! So what's the bad news?'* 

*'You're pitching Tuesday.'*


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 28, 2010)

*A Jewish woman says to her mother, "I'm divorcing **Jeff ! All he wants is sex, and my vagina is now the size of 
a 50 cent piece when it used to be about the size of a nickel."*

 *Her mother says, "You're married to a multi-millionaire* *businessman, you live in an 8 bedroom mansion, you drive a Ferrari you get $2,000 a week allowance, you take 6 vacations a year and*
*you want to throw all that away over 45 cents?"*


----------



## amazingsandlad (Aug 28, 2010)

New member, spent the last couple weeks going through all 692 pages straight. This thread is awesome.

[youtube]ejxR0zGaflg[/youtube]


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 28, 2010)

amazingsandlad said:


> New member, spent the last couple weeks going through all 692 pages straight


Did you go through the thread twice?
There are only 346 pages. 

Welcome aboard RIU my friend.


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 28, 2010)

*A new teacher was trying to make use of her psychology courses. She started her class by saying, 'Everyone who thinks they're stupid, stand up!' After a few seconds, Little Riley stood up. The teacher said, 'Do you think you're stupid, Riley?' 'No, ma'am, but I hate to see you standing there all by yourself!'*


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 28, 2010)

*Riley watched, fascinated, as his mother smoothed cold cream on her face. 'Why do you do that, mommy?' he asked. 'To make myself beautiful,' said his mother, who then began removing the cream with a tissue. 'What's the matter, asked Riley 'Giving up?'*


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 28, 2010)

*The math teacher saw that Riley wasn't paying attention in class. She called on him and said, 'Riley! What are 2 and 4 and 28 and 44?' Riley quickly replied, 'NBC, FOX, ESPN and the Cartoon Network!'*


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 28, 2010)

*Riley's kindergarten class was on a field trip to their local police station where they saw pictures tacked to a bulletin board of the 10 most wanted criminals. One of the youngsters pointed to a picture and asked if it really was the photo of a wanted person. 'Yes,' said the policeman. 'The detectives want very badly to capture him. Riley asked,"Why didn't you keep him when you took his picture ? "*


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 28, 2010)

*Little Riley attended a horse auction with his father. He watched as his father moved from horse to horse, running his hands up and down the horse's legs and rump, and chest. After a few minutes, Riley asked, 'Dad, why are you doing that?' His father replied, 'Because when I'm buying horses, I have to make sure that they are healthy and in good shape before I buy. Riley, looking worried, said, 'Dad, I think the UPS guy wants to buy Mom ....'*


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## N0iZ (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## bestbuds09 (Aug 28, 2010)

[youtube]qLZY2AW8EfI[/youtube]

[youtube]7tcZWId42sg[/youtube]


----------



## Leothwyn (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## Leothwyn (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## Big P (Aug 29, 2010)

[youtube]zR4HU2CUbKY[/youtube]


----------



## Leothwyn (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 30, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


>


lol thats a good one


----------



## Leothwyn (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## tnrtinr (Aug 30, 2010)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Did you go through the thread twice?
> There are only 346 pages.
> 
> Welcome aboard RIU my friend.


contrair; there are only 174 pages! 

It all depends on how many posts per page you choose.


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 30, 2010)

yeah, im on 10 per page so i got 694 pages lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 30, 2010)

tnrtinr said:


> contrair; there are only 174 pages!
> 
> It all depends on how many posts per page you choose.


 Arggg, you got me there.


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 30, 2010)

Let me know if you can see this, it's pretty funny. 

*How to tell a Greek from a Muslim....*


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 30, 2010)

Let me know if you can see this one too


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 30, 2010)

*And...*
*
There I was is sitting at the bar staring at my drink when a large, 
trouble-making biker steps up next to me, grabs my drink and gulps it down in one swig.

"Well, whatcha gonna do about it?" he says, menacingly, as I burst into 
tears.

"Come on, man," the biker says, "I didn't think you'd CRY. I can`t stand to 
see a man crying."

"This is the worst day of my life," I say. "I'm a complete failure. I was 
late to a meeting and my boss fired me. *
*
When I went to the parking lot, I found my car had been stolen and I don't 
have any insurance. *
*
I left my wallet in the cab I took home. I found my old lady in bed with 
the gardener, and then my dog bit me."

"So I came to this bar to work up the courage to put an end to it all, I 
buy a drink,
**
I drop a capsule in and sit here watching the poison dissolve. Then you, 
you jack-ass, show up and drink the whole thing!"

"But enough about me, how's your day going?"*


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 30, 2010)

If you can see these I'll repost the one I deleted of the Bridge-it is one of this best. 

[FONT=Tahoma, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 
[FONT=Tahoma, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]You know, I used to think that if I got caught out on the road when a tornado hit that I'd just crawl into the nearest culvert. A Texas Power & Light crew, putting in lines for an addition to the Hallettsville Airport, found the following in a culvert they were using.

See the two (2) pictures below: 










[/FONT]

[/FONT]


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 30, 2010)

*Dog **Sitting *​

*An elderly spinster who was a dog lover agreed to look after and house her neighbours dog whilst the neighbours went on their holidays. **The only problem was that the spinsters own dog was a bitch that was in 'heat' and the neighbours dog was a male. Nevertheless she had a large house and she was able to keep the two dogs apart. A**s she lay in her bed drifting off to sleep the spinster *
*was suddenly awakened by awful howling and moaning sounds from downstairs. She rushed downstairs to find the dogs locked together, as dogs do when **mating. The dogs were in obvious pain howling but unable to disengage. Try as she might she could not 
part them and she was perplexed as what to do next.*

*Though it was late she reluctantly phoned the vet and after a few rings a rather grumpy voice of the vet answered the phone. The spinster explained the problem.* 

*The vet said, "I want you to take the phone to the dogs and place it down alongside them. I will then phone your number back and the noise of the telephone ringing should make the male dog lose his erection and be able to withdraw from the bitch."*

*"Oh," said the spinster, "Do you think that will work?"*

*"Well," the vet replied, "IT JUST WORKED ON ME !!!!"*


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 31, 2010)

Dude, wtf? This is the *PIX* that make you LOL thread.


----------



## BoB772420 (Aug 31, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Dude, wtf? This is the *PIX* that make you LOL thread.


 thats what im sayin im too stoned to do all this reading what happened to the pix?


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 31, 2010)

The first post by the op says, 'post anything funny'. Sorry, should we start a thread for readers only? LOL. 



BoB772420 said:


> thats what im sayin im too stoned to do all this reading what happened to the pix?


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 31, 2010)

FOR READERS ONLY. lol

There once was a girl named Jill
Who used to dynamite stick for a thrill
They found her vagina 
In North Carolina 
And bits of her tits In Brazil

k, maybe I'm a little weird


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2010)

BoB772420 said:


> thats what im sayin im too stoned to do all this reading what happened to the pix?


Too stoned to read, wtf are you smoking, brown? haha

Even the OP posts music videos, youtube funnies, etc....I thought this was a thread just to make you LOL.......


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 31, 2010)

Someone let me know if you can see this one I just copied it, I didn't upload it.


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 31, 2010)

*HEADLINES FROM THE YEAR: 2029*​
*
Ozone created by electric cars now killing millions in the seventh largest country in the world, Mexifornia, formerly* *known as California**. **
**
White minorities still trying to have English recognized as Mexifornia's third language. **

Spotted Owl plague threatens northwestern United States crops and livestock. **

Baby conceived naturally! Scientists stumped. **

Couple petitions court to reinstate heterosexual marriage. **

Iran still closed off; physicists estimate it will take at least 10 more years before radioactivity decreases to safe levels. **

France pleads for global help after being taken over by Jamaica ... No other country comes forward to help the beleaguered nation! **

Castro finally dies at age 112; Cuban cigars can now be imported legally, but President Chelsea Clinton has banned all smoking.* *
George Z. Bush says he will run for President in 2036. **

Postal Service raises price of first class stamp to $17.89 and reduces mail delivery to Wednesdays only. **


**
85-year $75.8 billion study: Diet and exercise is the key to weight loss. **
**
Average weight of Americans drops to 250 lbs. **

**
Global cooling blamed for citrus crop failure for third consecutive year in Mexifornia and Floruba. **
**
Japanese scientists have created a camera with such a fast shutter speed they now can photograph a woman with her mouth shut.* 
​*
Abortion clinics now available in every 
High School in United States.*​​
*Senate still blocking drilling in ANWR even though gas is selling for 4532 Pesos per liter and gas stations are only open on Tuesdays and Fridays. *​*Massachusetts executes last remaining conservative. **

Supreme Court rules punishment of criminals violates their civil rights. **
Average height of NBA players is now nine feet seven inches with*​
*Only 3 illegitimate children. * *

New federal law requires that all nail clippers, screwdrivers, fly swatters and rolled-up newspapers must be registered by January 2030. **
**
IRS sets lowest tax rate at 75 percent...*​*
Floruba voters still having trouble with voting machines.*​
*
**I Love This Country! **
**It's The Government That Scares Me!*​


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 31, 2010)

*The Theory **of Intelligence*

*I don't think I've ever heard the concept explained any better than this . from the TV show Cheers.* 
​*'Well you see, Norm, it's like this .. . . A herd of buffalo can only move as fast as the slowest buffalo. And when the heard is hunted, it is the slowest and weakest ones at the back that are killed first. This natural selection is good for the herd as a whole, because the general speed and health of the whole group keeps improving by the regular killing of the weakest members. In much the same way, the human brain can only operate as fast as the slowest brain cells. Now, as we know, excessive intake of alcohol kills brain cells. But naturally, it attacks the slowest and weakest brain cells first. In this way, regular consumption of beer eliminates the weaker brain cells, making the brain a faster and more efficient machine. And that, Norm, is why you always feel smarter after a few beers..*














​


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 31, 2010)

It's just a huge disappointment seeing the thread bumped everyday just to come in and see nothing but text...

I vote you start a "funny text" thread for that stuff, no disrespect.


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 31, 2010)

No disrespect taken. I'll make a thread for that the next time, I have something to post.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 31, 2010)

ganja girl said:


> No disrespect taken. I'll make a thread for that the next time, I have something to post.



Thank you! This guy appreciates it!


----------



## ganja girl (Aug 31, 2010)

Padawna- Won't bug you much here-thanks for the suggestion of another thread. 

Just a link to Anything that makes you LOL. Got a few videos up that are funny. Check out the chocolate condom one, it's classic. 

Link - https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/362909-anything-makes-you-lol.html

GG


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 31, 2010)

[video=youtube;5ik0UK6r3s0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ik0UK6r3s0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 31, 2010)

[video=youtube;fNh0ba2-X_8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNh0ba2-X_8&feature=fvw[/video]
[video=youtube;GzLQRxoArp4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzLQRxoArp4&NR=1[/video]


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 31, 2010)

[video=youtube;23UWAHaywwo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23UWAHaywwo&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Sep 1, 2010)

119 pages into this thread and still 10 weeks till I get to smoke my herbs.

G.O.D.


----------



## bestbuds09 (Sep 1, 2010)

hey everyone reading this thread that hate paying for the toll booths, ive found a way to avoid paying the toll booths without having to slow down....





[youtube]Sa6jjVmDyZU[/youtube]


----------



## Big P (Sep 1, 2010)

[youtube]YAx8WVStPb0[/youtube]


----------



## Big P (Sep 1, 2010)

[youtube]N4kzsUh5y7E[/youtube]


----------



## Big P (Sep 1, 2010)

[youtube]LGOIzsNZaPQ[/youtube]


----------



## bongtokinjuggalo (Sep 1, 2010)

View attachment 1131243View attachment 1131245View attachment 1131247View attachment 1131248View attachment 1131249View attachment 1131250View attachment 1131251View attachment 1131252


----------



## Big P (Sep 1, 2010)

[youtube]pnEpPpRXEFs[/youtube]


----------



## Big P (Sep 2, 2010)

_




_



_




_




_damn sheep fucker monkeys_




_




_




_[youtube]XzXg66hSGv8[/youtube]_


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## casper23 (Sep 2, 2010)

well someone has got that, " im a slutty whore" look down! lol i bet that is her brother to


----------



## Keenly2 (Sep 2, 2010)

best part of that picture is the flight of the concords poster


----------



## Big P (Sep 3, 2010)

**


----------



## sunni (Sep 3, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> It's just a huge disappointment seeing the thread bumped everyday just to come in and see nothing but text...
> 
> I vote you start a "funny text" thread for that stuff, no disrespect.


i actually enjoying reading the text posts, i laugh out loud to most of them and read them to my boyfriend and we giggle some MAOR


----------



## sunni (Sep 3, 2010)

Oh also i know its not really funny but its super cool!

See-Through Toilet​ This one-way glass stall looks like a mirror to an outsider, but completely transparent to an insider, leading to a nerve-wracking bathroom experience.


----------



## Leothwyn (Sep 3, 2010)

[youtube]LhDcd8DZK_o[/youtube]


----------



## casper23 (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## caddyluck (Sep 3, 2010)

E-p-i-c!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2FT4PAR (Sep 3, 2010)

Not funny. But I love this woman. Second post hope I didn't f#%k up.



[youtube]7fMMHlWLIS8[/youtube]


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Sep 3, 2010)

http://www.kontraband.com/videos/23937/Fat-Brit-Dancing-At-Carnival/#show
click it


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Sep 4, 2010)

EFILROFKGD said:


> http://www.kontraband.com/videos/23937/Fat-Brit-Dancing-At-Carnival/#show
> click it


wow..i just threw up on myself


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Sep 4, 2010)

Big P said:


> [youtube]N4kzsUh5y7E[/youtube]


hahahahaahah! that was great...


----------



## casper23 (Sep 4, 2010)

hey now, if you two are gonna start drama do it on myspace! lol


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 4, 2010)

casper23 said:


> hey now, if you two are gonna start drama do it on myspace! lol


wasnt tryin just trying to understand whats so funny. and i hate myspace. im not about drama though so i have already dropped it. im not into the whole internet arguing thing. i usally dont even post on this thread but i like the funny stuff


----------



## DownOnWax (Sep 4, 2010)

Weird thing about this picture is the girl on the right....

Does she have an EXTREMELY long "outy" belly button???


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 4, 2010)

DownOnWax said:


> Weird thing about this picture is the girl on the right....
> 
> Does she have an EXTREMELY long "outy" belly button???


I am thinking she is pointing at something with her body blocked hand...but I didn't see it until you pointed it out. Maybe she is a hermi and is also excited


----------



## machnak (Sep 4, 2010)

lmao at the last one, too funny.


----------



## casper23 (Sep 4, 2010)

her belly button sticks out like that b/c it means she is done. kinda like a turkey timer lol


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Sep 4, 2010)

*MUSLIM PORN..............*


----------



## 2FT4PAR (Sep 4, 2010)

[youtube]HtR5t3hJIbA[/youtube]


----------



## bestbuds09 (Sep 4, 2010)

i like the muslim porn... turned me on haha

oh yea........... i like the ginger videos im sorry you dont mcpurple. but just because u dont like them dont mean that everybody else agrees with you. some do some dont get on with it...........


----------



## 2FT4PAR (Sep 4, 2010)

[youtube]xhbns7j6bpU[/youtube]


----------



## brickedup417 (Sep 4, 2010)

[video=youtube;N4j8WgfEt2w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4j8WgfEt2w&feature=related[/video]

that angry ginger just cracks my shit up


----------



## brickedup417 (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## brickedup417 (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## brickedup417 (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## andar (Sep 5, 2010)

brickedup417 said:


>


 ? i dont get the shit bricks


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 5, 2010)

mastakoosh said:


> u got red hair dont you? i think dumb motherfuckers are funny.


no i have blondeish brownish hair,and i to think dumb asses are funny thats why i laugh at every one who thinks a kid with red hair is so funny. if the kid had different color hair would it still be so funny. what ever though im not mad or anything about every one posting it i justdont understand why its so funny like i had said earlier.


----------



## sunni (Sep 5, 2010)

Idont personally think the redhead ones are funny so i just dont watch them lol


----------



## Leothwyn (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## mcpurple (Sep 5, 2010)

sunni said:


> Idont personally think the redhead ones are funny so i just dont watch them lol


neither do i i watched a few to see what the big deal was, but noting hit me as funny. and like i said i just didnt understand why it is so funny and thats all.


----------



## caddyluck (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm not shitting bricks, someone wanna help me out?


----------



## patlpp (Sep 5, 2010)

caddyluck said:


> I'm not shitting bricks, someone wanna help me out?


I cheated: 

"there's a character in a brown suit with a notebook. And in Death Note, there's a character who can cause the death of anyone by writing it in his notebook. Or so I'm told. I don't read manga or watch anime, dude." REF: http://theferrett.livejournal.com/1148348.html

Lame


----------



## 2FT4PAR (Sep 5, 2010)

Saw this on another thread
View attachment 1138380


----------



## casper23 (Sep 6, 2010)

patlpp said:


> I cheated:
> 
> "there's a character in a brown suit with a notebook. And in Death Note, there's a character who can cause the death of anyone by writing it in his notebook. Or so I'm told. I don't read manga or watch anime, dude." REF: http://theferrett.livejournal.com/1148348.html
> 
> Lame


yeah, that is just super lame.


----------



## edsthreads (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## sunni (Sep 6, 2010)

patlpp said:


> I cheated:
> 
> "there's a character in a brown suit with a notebook. And in Death Note, there's a character who can cause the death of anyone by writing it in his notebook. Or so I'm told. I don't read manga or watch anime, dude." REF: http://theferrett.livejournal.com/1148348.html
> 
> Lame


youre correct its a death note referance the guy holding the book is supposed to be Light Yagami who gets this death note book from a shimigani who acidently dropped it into our world, looks to me like the picture was taken on purpose at a car crash seen, however he wouldve have to known the persons name, create a time of death and how their supposed to die...
i love death note, even if you dont like anime its a good show


----------



## 2FT4PAR (Sep 6, 2010)

[youtube]cUEkOVdUjHc[/youtube]


----------



## SIR SMOKER (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## mcpurple (Sep 6, 2010)

im sure some have seen this but i laugh every time. i dont know how to put the video so heres the link

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fs2MQKThDCI


----------



## Louis541 (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## Xrtnfx (Sep 7, 2010)

Louis541 said:


> General Pershing


 
We need some more go getters like this today


----------



## ANC (Sep 7, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> im sure some have seen this but i laugh every time. i dont know how to put the video so heres the link
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fs2MQKThDCI


Second last icon above the quick reply text field.


----------



## SIR SMOKER (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## dewbzillla (Sep 7, 2010)

Be careful in the bathroom!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Sep 8, 2010)

i love this lil guy
[video=youtube;gq--g4zIuNA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gq--g4zIuNA[/video]


----------



## SIR SMOKER (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## SIR SMOKER (Sep 8, 2010)

Great thread !!!!!!!!


----------



## doc111 (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## doc111 (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Leothwyn (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 8, 2010)

she got blasted.


----------



## keller420 (Sep 8, 2010)

wtf did she get hit with?


----------



## doc111 (Sep 8, 2010)

keller420 said:


> wtf did she get hit with?


Looks like a watermelon.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 8, 2010)

doc111 said:


> Looks like a watermelon.


I don't care who you are, but that is going to hurt like hell.


----------



## brickedup417 (Sep 8, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


>


damn thats awsome, right in the face


----------



## ANC (Sep 8, 2010)

I mean, do we realy need nukes if we can just pop someone with a mellon like that?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 9, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


>


BOOM HEADSHOT!

This is beautiful!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 9, 2010)

I haven't seen something ^^^ fuckin' funny in like 5 years, holy shit I can't stop laughing at this little kids face!!!


----------



## ANC (Sep 9, 2010)

I see a shiny badge in his future.


----------



## brickedup417 (Sep 9, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I haven't seen something ^^^ fuckin' funny in like 5 years, holy shit I can't stop laughing at this little kids face!!!


thats awsome he just slides in and poof!!!


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 9, 2010)

ANC said:


> I mean, do we realy need nukes if we can just pop someone with a mellon like that?


haha really that was awesome


----------



## cph (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 9, 2010)

*what does muslim pussy look like?*


----------



## 2FT4PAR (Sep 9, 2010)

*I found this really hard to believe...* *Look on the top of the bridge.* 

*View attachment 1146993*
*View attachment 1146996*
*View attachment 1146999*
*View attachment 1146998*
*...Can you believe anyone would drink Rum and Coke without ice??????????​ABSOLUTELY UNBELIEVABLE !!!!! 
​*


----------



## Coreyhulick (Sep 9, 2010)

ha ha damn i would be afraid of droping the bottle, there would be no getting it back


----------



## bestbuds09 (Sep 10, 2010)

and this is the shit that hits us in the face when we get into a head on collision.......

'[youtube]F3fVp9w2M64[/youtube]


----------



## Big P (Sep 10, 2010)

damn that must of compressed a few vertebrae


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Sep 10, 2010)

bestbuds09 said:


> and this is the shit that hits us in the face when we get into a head on collision.......
> 
> '[youtube]F3fVp9w2M64[/youtube]


hahahahahahahaha....


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 10, 2010)

Airbag man looks lucky that stunt didn't kill him. It looks like he hit the ceiling hard and came down hard.
It doesn't look like he knows who, what, or where he is.
Yes, funny to watch but no way in hell I would do that.


----------



## Big P (Sep 10, 2010)

ya i wouldnt be laughing at all if i witnessed that, i would take him to the hospitol without his seat belt on then hit the brakes real hard so he flys throught the windshield onto the hospitol doors, now that would be funny


----------



## Leothwyn (Sep 10, 2010)

Not seeing anything in your posts here, Sir Smoker.

This guy's crazy. If he doesn't win his election, he could have a promising career doing that corny, fake WWF wrestling:

[video=youtube;IMgyi57s-A4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMgyi57s-A4[/video]


----------



## brickedup417 (Sep 10, 2010)

bestbuds09 said:


> and this is the shit that hits us in the face when we get into a head on collision.......
> 
> '[youtube]F3fVp9w2M64[/youtube]


that probley fckd him up a little.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 10, 2010)

After looking at it closer, you can see the shock wave move up his body. The shock wave blows his cap off a split second before his body launches. That can not be good for the spine. Still funny only because it isn't me.


----------



## 2FT4PAR (Sep 10, 2010)

*Make-up and Hair style..............$500.00* 

*New Dress for the show............$700.00*

*Giant Stuffed Bear......................$300.00*




*Not knowing how to*

*hold the bear with a*

*microphone in your hand...........Priceless!*


----------



## 2FT4PAR (Sep 10, 2010)

LESSON FORTODAY

Sometimes, we try too hard to get to the greener grass
In the process, we end up in trouble... ​

And when you find yourself in trouble and you're stuck in a situation that you can't get out of, there is one thing you should always remember...​

Not everyone who shows up... ​ 

Is there to help you!!!! ​ 

​


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 10, 2010)

Geez, I wonder how much shorter he is now. Not good, not good at all. Great video, but man...



bestbuds09 said:


> and this is the shit that hits us in the face when we get into a head on collision.......
> 
> '[youtube]F3fVp9w2M64[/youtube]


----------



## SIR SMOKER (Sep 10, 2010)

[video=youtube;aWK8-IoMdps]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWK8-IoMdps[/video]



[video=youtube;cRFPy-jiA2g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRFPy-jiA2g[/video]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 11, 2010)

[youtube]FQIgKdO__y4[/youtube]

Fuuuck! lmfao


----------



## bestbuds09 (Sep 11, 2010)

oh that shit was priceless.... my favorite move is the clap point point clap point point point clap point and squat hhahahahaha i would fit in oerfect with that squad. i cant dance worth shit......


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 11, 2010)

1. Not b4 me, srsly.
2. dnt wrship pix/idols
3. no omg's
4. no wrk on w/end (sat 4 now, sun l8r).
5. pos ok-ur m&d r cool
6. dnt kill ppl.
7. *:- x* only w/m8.
8. dnt steel.
9. dnt lie re:bf
10. dnt ogle ur bf's m8, or ox, or dnkey.
myob.

from Barron's by Jamie Quartro


----------



## bestbuds09 (Sep 11, 2010)

[youtube]LrDxbp9noUM[/youtube]


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Sep 11, 2010)

SIR SMOKER said:


> [video=youtube;aWK8-IoMdps]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWK8-IoMdps[/video]
> 
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;cRFPy-jiA2g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRFPy-jiA2g[/video]


wtf! i can only understand the curse words in this. thats some crazy english..i thought ebonics was bad


----------



## SIR SMOKER (Sep 11, 2010)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> wtf! i can only understand the curse words in this. thats some crazy english..i thought ebonics was bad


Thats a bad scottish accent (not england) from the far west.
We dont speak like that here and we are only 50 miles apart.


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## Leothwyn (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 12, 2010)

That got my wife laughing like hell...and she just got back from church.



Leothwyn said:


>


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Sep 12, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


>


i want the shirt.


----------



## vladxp (Sep 12, 2010)

I absolutely had to share this : steam from vagina !!

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080217164431AAKHmwJ

Couldnt stop laughing for about 30 minutes .. make sure you read all the answers (click on the little gay plus sign) the most funny part is there!


----------



## SIR SMOKER (Sep 12, 2010)

...............................


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2010)

[youtube]FGkBkxUXT_4[/youtube]


----------



## Logges (Sep 13, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> [youtube]FGkBkxUXT_4[/youtube]


the same thing happen to me in one history class
i said "i don't like israel" and this girl jumped at me saying "how can you say that they have been through so much"
and i replied the same, what they have been through gives them no right to do what they do under any circumstances"

thanks for the video


----------



## patlpp (Sep 13, 2010)

What a F**KING BUZZKILL,


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2010)

Logges said:


> the same thing happen to me in one history class
> i said "i don't like israel" and this girl jumped at me saying "how can you say that they have been through so much"
> and i replied the same, what they have been through gives them no right to do what they do under any circumstances"
> 
> thanks for the video


It amused the fuck out of me, everyone suddenly jumped to breaking point at the phrase crocodile tears, only for him to utterly and totally flatten them/her  i had to watch it a couple of times


----------



## andar (Sep 13, 2010)

I liked it people need to think before they say stupid shit. moving on....
[youtube]sD8ma6MCuYY[/youtube]


----------



## Cleveraliashere (Sep 13, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> I think there is a video of this from every country now.....
> 
> 
> [youtube]bDC4auqSGWo[/youtube]


besides the occasional little girl screams, I love how he keeps looking back to see if the wall is gaining on him.


B


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2010)

andar said:


> I liked it people need to think before they say stupid shit. moving on....
> [youtube]sD8ma6MCuYY[/youtube]


#Haha, great compilation. The clip of the newsreporter getting taken out by the rubber tubes is classic, just love it, the perfect wipeout..


----------



## bestbuds09 (Sep 13, 2010)

oh shit they just realesed a video of a bust....... i cant beleive this shit lmao....


[youtube]s2uqJ4xTx8k[/youtube]


if u pay close attention the DEA agent is Matts dad... i couldnt stop laughing. i like the part "which turned out to be little candies"


----------



## Leothwyn (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## sunni (Sep 13, 2010)

i thought this was funny
[video=youtube;PzQadza_vlA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzQadza_vlA&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## BDBandit (Sep 15, 2010)

cant stop laughing! 

[youtube]UUOI7BTmmk0[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2010)

shit is that a chick?!


----------



## BDBandit (Sep 15, 2010)

lol yea I was wondering that until the end when she showed off her awesome karate moves...lol


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 15, 2010)

What the fuck must have been going through that CRAZY bitches mind to think putting something like that on the internet was a *good idea*. 

If I were her, I'd rather people see me in some outrageous bukakke video than this embarrassing shit that will probably stick with her for the remainder of her jujitsu kicking life.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 15, 2010)

I would pay to see her trying to get close to the ground in a fighting situation  That would be entertainment of epic proportions.


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 15, 2010)

Don't talk shit guys she/thingy will block and right to the balls!! with those killer moves and her/it's lighting speed she/it is a killing fucking machine....we are lucky she/it didn't have anything to hit.....wheww!!....fucking ayy!!!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 15, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> I would pay to see her trying to get close to the ground in a fighting situation  That would be entertainment of epic proportions.


 Weebles wobble but they don't fall down


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 15, 2010)

[youtube]5DUOASX6SIM[/youtube]

lmfao or howbout this shit?! Idk if this has been added to the thread or not, but damn, it deserves to be here!

What are these fucking people THINKING!?!


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 15, 2010)

Not to be controversial or anything but..

[youtube]8oZ0W1shhE4[/youtube]

I cannot believe there are people in this world that talk like that, but wow, there's a vid to prove it (i know, he fakes his coughing "for the camera" [looks stupid ] so maybe he's not that full blown in relaity, but damn!) In all honesty, i would not be able to take 2 words seriously if i met someone who spoke like that in real life.


----------



## andar (Sep 15, 2010)

i think that guy is a member of this site. weed iron looks like a big hassle . ill keep my good old bic


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 15, 2010)

andar said:


> i think that guy is a member of this site. weed iron looks like a big hassle . ill keep my good old bic


Try lighting using Bee Line wick. The difference in taste blew my mind. I'll pass on the iron, looks like a soldering iron.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 15, 2010)

andar said:


> i think that guy is a member of this site. weed iron looks like a big hassle . ill keep my good old bic


Hence the possible controvesy  If someone gonna upload a video however, it seems fair that they should expect some flack


----------



## edsthreads (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## bestbuds09 (Sep 15, 2010)

this is for the gamers. this one made me laugh...... "so i really hate this game right now"

[youtube]B-yy5w9smWU[/youtube]


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 15, 2010)

bestbuds09 said:


> this is for the gamers. this one made me laugh...... "so i really hate this game right now"
> 
> [youtube]B-yy5w9smWU[/youtube]


That was lame....never had the javeline come back and blow my ass away like that


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 15, 2010)

Another Call of duty video I thought was kinda funny....for those who use commando pro,light weight pro and painkiller 


[youtube]JVvqGf3ojPE[/youtube]


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 15, 2010)

Some more....

[youtube]kXSHBuhn2W8[/youtube]


[youtube]tnV89fL4M8U[/youtube]


----------



## Nextron (Sep 15, 2010)

http://imgur.com/oYAtF.jpg


----------



## bobtokes (Sep 16, 2010)

edsthreads said:


>


the older you get the funnier that is


----------



## MediMary (Sep 16, 2010)

that epic.. i like the mushroom and pill face


----------



## bestbuds09 (Sep 16, 2010)

Nextron said:


>


is there a poster for this chart. i wanna get one, that shit is so hilarious


----------



## BudMcLovin (Sep 17, 2010)

bestbuds09 said:


> is there a poster for this chart. i wanna get one, that shit is so hilarious


 http://www.google.com/products?rlz=1T4WZPA_enUS295US296&q=modern+lifestyle+chart+poster&um=1&ie=UTF-8&ei=_8-STNWoBoL6lweH3q2oCg&sa=X&oi=product_result_group&ct=title&resnum=3&ved=0CDUQrQQwAg


----------



## elkins (Sep 17, 2010)

[video=youtube;kkjCfhMj3XQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkjCfhMj3XQ[/video]


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## glassblower3000 (Sep 17, 2010)

andar said:


> i think that guy is a member of this site. weed iron looks like a big hassle . ill keep my good old bic


dude no way!!! I love my herb iron........i'll never go back to a bic for indoor sessions..oh sooooo smooth. now all we need is a battery powerd unit for a on the go sesh!!!


----------



## edsthreads (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 17, 2010)

elkins said:


> [video=youtube;kkjCfhMj3XQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkjCfhMj3XQ[/video]



None of my friends would try this on me....I would beat the snot out of them.....


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 17, 2010)

Slingshot man would not be as funny if things went wrong and he got an eye. I am surprised that shot didn't break the skin, even if it was lipstick.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Sep 17, 2010)

BDBandit said:


> cant stop laughing!
> 
> [youtube]UUOI7BTmmk0[/youtube]


fuck that was a chick!!!???


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 17, 2010)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> fuck that was a chick!!!???



It's hard to tell what it is with it's killer blazing fast moves............


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 17, 2010)

haha on the sanitary door opening.


----------



## MediMary (Sep 18, 2010)

[video=youtube;t6-vb20srZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6-vb20srZI[/video]


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Sep 18, 2010)

^^^ hahaha...that was awesome.


----------



## bestbuds09 (Sep 18, 2010)

hahahaha the dog is like "fuck that i aint getting in the water. min 1:52 of the video look at the dogs eyes. loloolloolol.....


----------



## bestbuds09 (Sep 18, 2010)

one of the best transformers customes ive seen.......

[youtube]XC08Lx-zkhI[/youtube]


----------



## bestbuds09 (Sep 18, 2010)

this is for all my pothead friends in this thread that like lady gaga.......

[youtube]IO3ytAME75U[/youtube]


----------



## 2FT4PAR (Sep 18, 2010)

GHOST SEX

A professor at the Auburn University was giving a lecture on Paranormal Studies. 

To get a feel for his audience, he asks, 'How many people here believe in ghosts?'

About 90 students raise their hands.

Well, that's a good start. Out of those who believe in ghosts, do any of you think you have seen a ghost?'

About 40 students raise their hands.

That's really good. I'm really glad you take this seriously. Has anyone here ever talked to a ghost?'

About 15 students raise their hand.

Has anyone here ever touched a ghost?'

Three students raise their hands.

That's fantastic. Now let me ask you one question further...Have any of you ever made love to a ghost?'

Way in the back, Achmed raises his hand.

The professor takes off his glasses and says 'Son, all the years I've been giving this lecture, no one has ever claimed to have made love to a ghost. You've got to come up here and tell us about your experience.'

The Middle Eastern student replied with a nod and a grin, and began to make his way up to the podium.

When he reached the front of the room, the professor asks, 'So, Achmed, tell us what it's like to have sex with a ghost?'

Achmed replied, "Shit, I thought you said Goats."


----------



## BDBandit (Sep 18, 2010)

so simple but hilarious


[youtube]fcO9svaOahM[/youtube]


[youtube]MkX-Vnc6uL0[/youtube]


----------



## Keenly2 (Sep 19, 2010)

lawlllllllll


----------



## BDBandit (Sep 19, 2010)

[youtube]wKbU8B-QVZk[/youtube] 

LOL


----------



## Stalwart (Sep 19, 2010)

Dude some of this stuff is sadistic and I wonder about your sense of humor!~


----------



## BDBandit (Sep 19, 2010)

lol well I admit the one where the cops beat the baby is a bit much, but cmon that was funny  

I CANT BELIEVE YOUVE DONE THIS!!


----------



## SIR SMOKER (Sep 19, 2010)

QUOTE=Stalwart;4665555]Dude some of this stuff is sadistic and I wonder about your sense of humor!~[/QUOTE]


----------



## BDBandit (Sep 19, 2010)

haven't seen this fried in a long time, but when I do this shit kills me lol I dunno why, so random I guess

[youtube]uXO2hsv2SlE[/youtube]


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Sep 20, 2010)

BDBandit said:


> [youtube]wKbU8B-QVZk[/youtube]
> 
> LOL


 "i cant belive you've done this!" CLASSIC!!!! LMFAO


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Sep 20, 2010)

[video=youtube;1QqUFopqVnU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QqUFopqVnU&feature=player_embedded[/video]

hahahahahahahaha


----------



## BDBandit (Sep 20, 2010)

LOL! pause it at 4 secs for epic win


----------



## Leothwyn (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## Louis541 (Sep 21, 2010)

Mine is a spiderman table lamp. what's yours?


----------



## lokie (Sep 21, 2010)

Louis541 said:


> Mine is a spiderman table lamp. what's yours?


Weapon of choice? lol mine will be a lazy-boy recliner.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Sep 21, 2010)

Louis541 said:


> Mine is a spiderman table lamp. what's yours?


sweet..my saiga 12 guage is to my left.


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2010)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> sweet..my saiga 12 guage is to my left.


I'll kill you all with words...as he leans across to grab his English - Dutch translation dictionary (thank god it's hardback!)


----------



## MediMary (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## worm5376 (Sep 21, 2010)

MediMary said:


>


Thats fucking hilarious hahaha!


----------



## edsthreads (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## sharon1 (Sep 21, 2010)

Louis541 said:


> A bookcase with a bunch of dog training books and cookbooks....lol....and some cute family/baby pictures.
> Lookout, zombies. I be your nightmare.


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 21, 2010)

Louis541 said:


> Mine is a spiderman table lamp. what's yours?


tecnu the original poison ivy healer


----------



## 2FT4PAR (Sep 21, 2010)

Sayings seen on t shirts.

I have kelptomania, when it gets bad I take something.

KENTUCKY:
5 million people
15 last names.

 for it.


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 21, 2010)

Louis541 said:


> Mine is a spiderman table lamp. what's yours?


 a roll of duct tape and a cell phone.


----------



## worm5376 (Sep 21, 2010)

Louis541 said:


> Mine is a spiderman table lamp. what's yours?


My wifeys purse, cellphone, and belt.


----------



## bestbuds09 (Sep 22, 2010)

I am giving away free hugs today........


----------



## bestbuds09 (Sep 22, 2010)

[youtube]zWOcDIxSCyA[/youtube]


----------



## ANC (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 22, 2010)

Now we know why our kids can't spell.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Sep 22, 2010)

(wouldnt let me make a new thread so here....)


2: FADED 

FROM: FuZZyBuDz


Its how an E-thug werks, huh?

right wen some one starts to write, BOOM, dont let em back in.

ur probably gunna erase this thread and most likely me, but f**k it! 

ive been one here for a lil over a year now and i felt the need to do this.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 22, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> (wouldnt let me make a new thread so here....)
> 
> 
> 2: FADED
> ...



what are you talking about?


----------



## MediMary (Sep 22, 2010)

butt f**k it 
someone is going to be sore tomorrow.
hahah


----------



## Leothwyn (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Sep 22, 2010)

PURE LAZYNESS


----------



## worm5376 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hope all is well my border neighbor..



EFILROFKGD said:


> PURE LAZYNESS


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Sep 23, 2010)

.....


----------



## ANC (Sep 23, 2010)

lolol funneh


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## worm5376 (Sep 23, 2010)

Looky looky here... lol gotta say, that dog is persistent!


----------



## BDBandit (Sep 23, 2010)

for anyone that likes futurama, this is one of my favorite scenes from that show ever lol 

[youtube]jtMv6V7ZvmE[/youtube]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 23, 2010)

lol Bender's a PIMP.


----------



## Wordz (Sep 23, 2010)

Louis541 said:


> Mine is a spiderman table lamp. what's yours?


 my bong yess


----------



## DownOnWax (Sep 23, 2010)

[video=youtube;GuigcXvcy1A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuigcXvcy1A[/video]


----------



## irishwyrick (Sep 23, 2010)

[video]http://www.theonion.com/video/police-seize-more-than-50-in-wire-from-nations-wea,18016/[/video]


----------



## bestbuds09 (Sep 23, 2010)

[video]
See more funny videos and Funny Videos at Today's Big Thing.​[/video]


----------



## Fudgie (Sep 24, 2010)

Her Diary:

Tonight, I thought my husband was acting weird. We had made plans to meet at a nice restaurant for dinner. I was shopping with my friends all day long, so I thought he was upset at the fact that I was a bit late, but he made no comment on it. Conversation wasn't flowing, so I suggested that we go somewhere quiet so we could talk. He agreed, but he didn't say much. I asked him what was wrong; He said, 'Nothing.' I asked him if it was my fault that he was upset. He said he wasn't upset, that it had nothing to do with me, and not to worry about it. On the way home, I told him that I loved him. He smiled slightly, and kept driving. I can't explain his behavior I don't know why he didn't say, 'I love you, too.' When we got home, I felt as if I had lost him completely, as if he wanted nothing to do with me anymore. He just sat there quietly, and watched TV. He continued to seem distant and absent. Finally, with silence all around us, I decided to go to bed. About 15 minutes later, he came to bed. To my surprise, he responded to my caress, and we made love. But I still felt that he was distracted, and his thoughts were somewhere else. He fell asleep - I cried. I don't know what to do. I'm almost sure that his thoughts are with someone else. My life is a disaster.



His Diary:

Boat wouldn't start, can't figure it out, at least I got laid.


----------



## worm5376 (Sep 24, 2010)

Fudgie said:


> Her Diary:
> 
> Tonight, I thought my husband was acting weird. We had made plans to meet at a nice restaurant for dinner. I was shopping with my friends all day long, so I thought he was upset at the fact that I was a bit late, but he made no comment on it. Conversation wasn't flowing, so I suggested that we go somewhere quiet so we could talk. He agreed, but he didn't say much. I asked him what was wrong; He said, 'Nothing.' I asked him if it was my fault that he was upset. He said he wasn't upset, that it had nothing to do with me, and not to worry about it. On the way home, I told him that I loved him. He smiled slightly, and kept driving. I can't explain his behavior I don't know why he didn't say, 'I love you, too.' When we got home, I felt as if I had lost him completely, as if he wanted nothing to do with me anymore. He just sat there quietly, and watched TV. He continued to seem distant and absent. Finally, with silence all around us, I decided to go to bed. About 15 minutes later, he came to bed. To my surprise, he responded to my caress, and we made love. But I still felt that he was distracted, and his thoughts were somewhere else. He fell asleep - I cried. I don't know what to do. I'm almost sure that his thoughts are with someone else. My life is a disaster.
> 
> ...


 That's pretty fucking funny! hahaha


----------



## DownOnWax (Sep 24, 2010)

HELL EXPLAINED BY CHEMISTRY STUDENT

The following is an actual question given on a
University of Washington chemistry mid-term. The
answer by one student was so "profound" that the
professor shared it with colleagues, via the Internet,
which is, of course, why we now have the pleasure of
enjoying it as well.

Bonus Question: Is Hell exothermic (gives off heat) or
endothermic (absorbs heat)?

Most of the students wrote proofs of their beliefs
using Boyle's Law (gas cools when it expands and heats
when it is compressed) or some variant.

One student, however, wrote the following:

First, we need to know how the mass of Hell is
changing in time.
So we need to know the rate at which souls are moving
into Hell and t he rate at which they are leaving. I
think that we can safely assume that once a soul gets
to Hell, it will not leave. Therefore, no souls are
leaving.

As for how many souls are entering Hell, let's look at
the different religions that exist in the world today.
Most of these religions state that if you are not a
member of their religion, you will go to Hell. Since
there is more than one of these religions and since
people do not belong to more than one religion, we can
project that all souls go to Hell.

With birth and death rates as they are, we can expect
the number of souls in Hell to increase exponentially.
Now, we look at the rate of change of the volume in
Hell because Boyle's Law states that in order for the
temperature and pressure in Hell to stay the same, the
volume of Hell has to expand proportionately as souls
are added.

This gives two possibilities:

1. If Hell is expanding at a slower rate than the rate
at which souls enter Hell, then the temperature and
pressure in Hell will increase until all Hell breaks
loose.
2. If Hell is expanding at a rate faster than the
increase of souls in Hell, then the temperature and
pressure will drop until Hell freezes over.

So which is it?

If we accept the postulate given to me by Teresa
during my Freshman year that, "it will be a cold day
in Hell before I sleep with you, and take into account
the fact that I slept with her last night, then number
two must be true, and thus I am sure that Hell is
exothermic and has already frozen over.
The corollary of this theory is that since Hell has
frozen over, it follows that it is not accepting any
more souls and is therefore, extinct...leaving only
Heaven thereby proving the existence of a divine being
which explains why, last night, Teresa kept shouting
"Oh my God."

THIS STUDENT RECEIVED THE ONLY "A"


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 24, 2010)

Fudgie said:


> Her Diary:
> 
> Tonight, I thought my husband was acting weird. We had made plans to meet at a nice restaurant for dinner. I was shopping with my friends all day long, so I thought he was upset at the fact that I was a bit late, but he made no comment on it. Conversation wasn't flowing, so I suggested that we go somewhere quiet so we could talk. He agreed, but he didn't say much. I asked him what was wrong; He said, 'Nothing.' I asked him if it was my fault that he was upset. He said he wasn't upset, that it had nothing to do with me, and not to worry about it. On the way home, I told him that I loved him. He smiled slightly, and kept driving. I can't explain his behavior I don't know why he didn't say, 'I love you, too.' When we got home, I felt as if I had lost him completely, as if he wanted nothing to do with me anymore. He just sat there quietly, and watched TV. He continued to seem distant and absent. Finally, with silence all around us, I decided to go to bed. About 15 minutes later, he came to bed. To my surprise, he responded to my caress, and we made love. But I still felt that he was distracted, and his thoughts were somewhere else. He fell asleep - I cried. I don't know what to do. I'm almost sure that his thoughts are with someone else. My life is a disaster.
> 
> ...



i lol'ed. 

thank you


----------



## ANC (Sep 24, 2010)

jeese, we had everthing from a monkey doing a frog to a dog doing a chicken, i think its time we rename the thread to When animals rape.


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 24, 2010)

DownOnWax said:


> HELL EXPLAINED BY CHEMISTRY STUDENT
> 
> The following is an actual question given on a
> University of Washington chemistry mid-term. The
> ...



Awesome answer.......


----------



## Fudgie (Sep 24, 2010)

Changing Flags​ 

_*Could *__*Canada*__* or the *__*US*__*adopt a new flag with similar wording ?*_ 

This new Aussie flag brings a tear to my eye. 



*This is wonderful ... I've never considered changing our flag ... But this one gets me quite emotional.*


**​
​


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## tnrtinr (Sep 24, 2010)

EFILROFKGD said:


>


OMG - IS THAT REAL? That is awesome.


----------



## ANC (Sep 25, 2010)

I don't get it.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Sep 25, 2010)

ANC said:


> I don't get it.


same here...or maybe hangers are used in cheap abortions???


----------



## ANC (Sep 25, 2010)

oooh, ouch, yeah, that slipped past me.


----------



## LightningMcGreen (Sep 25, 2010)

whoopie goldberg used a hanger to give herself an abortion as a teen


----------



## gopherbuddah (Sep 25, 2010)

[video=youtube;63gOKVS8oE4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63gOKVS8oE4[/video]


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 25, 2010)

gopherbuddah said:


> [video=youtube;63gOKVS8oE4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63gOKVS8oE4[/video]


 that was funny as shit. i love retrievers.


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Sep 25, 2010)

back alley hangar abortions... choose life... ironic


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2010)

.............


----------



## jimmy130380 (Sep 26, 2010)

What the fuck is that!!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 26, 2010)

2 pigs and a piglet..


----------



## Leothwyn (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## Fudgie (Sep 26, 2010)

Joke of the year. 

Two women were sitting quietly together, minding their own business...


----------



## Fudgie (Sep 26, 2010)

​ 
I do not like this Uncle Sam; ​I do not like his health care scam. ​I do not like these dirty crooks, ​or how they lie and cook the books. ​I do not like when Congress steals, ​I do not like their secret deals. ​I do not like this speaker Nan, ​I do not like this 'YES, WE CAN.' ​I do not like this spending spree  ​I'm smart; I know that nothing's free. ​I do not like your smug replies, ​when I complain about your lies. ​I do not like this kind of hope. ​I do not like it. Nope, nope, nope! ​
Go green - recycle Congress in 2010!​


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Sep 26, 2010)

EFILROFKGD said:


>


i hope that lil fuck didnt really say that shit...


----------



## BudMcLovin (Sep 27, 2010)

[video=youtube;BIWv9KnG6ms]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIWv9KnG6ms&feature=related[/video]


----------



## BudMcLovin (Sep 27, 2010)

Fudgie said:


> View attachment 1179162
> 
> I do not like this Uncle Sam;
> I do not like his health care scam.
> ...


Fuckin awesome + rep.


----------



## purplehazin (Sep 27, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/370960-hairs-turning-brown-but-bud.html


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2010)

Please tell me thats a flowering clone you're re-vegging. If not its about a 1/4 (or more likely 1/8th) of a joint.


----------



## purplehazin (Sep 27, 2010)

It's not mine

---> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/370960-hairs-turning-brown-but-bud.html


----------



## rd116 (Sep 28, 2010)

purplehazin said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/370960-hairs-turning-brown-but-bud.html


 *looks like another "how much yield can expect out of this?" lol*


----------



## DST (Sep 28, 2010)

^^^that was funny, I just read the thread, I must say, I was quite surprised that a lot more people didn't crap on the poor guy....may be RIU is changing for the better. 

Here's my little Headband clone that I thought was dead, put it in the greenhouse and this is waht happened





Yielded at least a bong


----------



## ANC (Sep 28, 2010)

I once had a seed that grew into a plant not much bigger than that, no matter how much I pampered it. Its sisters were big and fat.
Anyway, it ended in neglect, and after the sisters were consumed, the big fiending set in. The little plant was remembered and a phone call to the wife established that the pot is behind a tree.
So, off I went to harvest the single thumbsized nugg on there. Nicley cured, au naturale. Anyway, that bugger made me so stoned I had to go lie down cause my heart was throbbing in my eyeballs.


----------



## DST (Sep 28, 2010)

ANC said:


> cause my heart was throbbing in my eyeballs.


hehe, that made me laugh


----------



## Pure (Sep 28, 2010)

Ha i needed this before work§ now i can laugh all fuckin day dude!!

Thx

Pure...


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 28, 2010)

I just smoked a Mutant too,she was a Bonzai from the beginning.Just a little longer,2 weeks max.Killin me.After all this time they have to be right before they get hung.Got a Mother that wont come out of flower and shes on 24 and no its not an autoflower.Sorry to break the thread jus needed someone to wine to,Peace


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 28, 2010)

Now that is lazy


----------



## edsthreads (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Dirtfree (Sep 28, 2010)

rd116 said:


> *looks like another "how much yield can expect out of this?" lol*


 
He even topped it....that should improve his yeild


----------



## drinkmugrootbeer (Sep 28, 2010)

to the plants on here you better tie them off so they don't break they are so high man


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 28, 2010)

That room has got to be stinky,lol


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 28, 2010)

I-90 wreck in Montana

The driver was appx 22 year old guy heading east to College. He had left central Washington early in the morning. He fell asleep at the wheel and drifted off the shoulder hitting the end of the section of guard rail.

The guard rail came through the right headlight, engine compartment, firewall, glove box, passenger seat, rear seat and exited out the driver&#8217;s side of the rear window. That is 120 LF of guard rail that threaded through the suburban.

No passengers in his vehicle and the driver was not injured.


----------



## worm5376 (Sep 28, 2010)

They must have 9 lives to survive that. Unreal.


----------



## smokinguns (Sep 28, 2010)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> fuck that was a chick!!!???


This is for real. She lives in Jacksonville, FL. She was pissed at some gamers on line or some bull shit.


----------



## Groga (Sep 29, 2010)

[youtube]olLp8Cssh_M[/youtube]

[youtube]AcfryKg4ao0[/youtube]

[youtube]t9mxon4txFQ[/youtube]


----------



## Dirtfree (Sep 29, 2010)

Winter Woman said:


> I-90 wreck in Montana
> 
> The driver was appx 22 year old guy heading east to College. He had left central Washington early in the morning. He fell asleep at the wheel and drifted off the shoulder hitting the end of the section of guard rail.
> 
> ...


 
I guess this driver never heard of thing called a brake.......who the fuck drives another 120 feet while a huge peice of metal is flying out of the dash.......I would have fuckin jumped out if i saw that shit fly out my glove box!!!!


----------



## purplehazin (Sep 29, 2010)

Dirtfree said:


> I guess this driver never heard of thing called a brake.......who the fuck drives another 120 feet while a huge peice of metal is flying out of the dash.......I would have fuckin jumped out if i saw that shit fly out my glove box!!!!


He was asleep


----------



## bigv1976 (Sep 29, 2010)

I would bang her.


----------



## Dirtfree (Sep 29, 2010)

purplehazin said:


> He was asleep


He's lucky he wasnt sitting in the pasenger seat, he would have never woke up!
Must have been passed out to not wake up when going over those rumble strips seen next to his truck.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 29, 2010)

Dirtfree said:


> I guess this driver never heard of thing called a brake.......who the fuck drives another 120 feet while a huge peice of metal is flying out of the dash.......I would have fuckin jumped out if i saw that shit fly out my glove box!!!!


At highway speed you can travel that far in the time it takes to look at and change your radio station. I am pretty sure that vehicle came to a stop before the driver even had a clue what the hell was happening.


----------



## patlpp (Sep 29, 2010)

given 60 mph, thats 1 mile/minute or *88 ft a second*. Even sleeping Ninjas can't react that fast.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 29, 2010)

patlpp said:


> given 60 mph, thats 1 mile/minute or *88 ft a second*. Even sleeping Ninjas can't react that fast.


Does that include wide awake ninja's? Cause those dudes are blazing fast.


----------



## worm5376 (Sep 29, 2010)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Does that include wide awake ninja's? Cause those dudes are blazing fast.


I 2nd that. One time i was arguing with a ninja and i blinked.. By the time i opened my eyes, he had me in a pretzel and sewed my eyelids to the top of my lips so every time i opened my mouth my eyes would shut. It was quite interesting, how fast he moved..


----------



## 2FT4PAR (Sep 29, 2010)

This bird fishes better than I do. But thats not saying much. 

[youtube]UNTw7GH325U[/youtube]


----------



## 2FT4PAR (Sep 29, 2010)

Michael Jackson's Thriller danced by prison inmates

[youtube]hMnk7lh9M3o[/youtube]


----------



## ANC (Sep 30, 2010)

Now THAT room must smell.


----------



## HowzerMD (Sep 30, 2010)

What does SNWS stand for? Excuse my lack of proper internet nomenclature.


----------



## bigv1976 (Sep 30, 2010)

The way it should be.


----------



## Boneman (Sep 30, 2010)

HowzerMD said:


> What does SNWS stand for? Excuse my lack of proper internet nomenclature.


Seriously Not Work Safe


----------



## hoss12781 (Sep 30, 2010)

made me think of an ex-gf


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 30, 2010)

[youtube]D_gowkT_z5M[/youtube]


----------



## MediMary (Sep 30, 2010)

wow what a commercial, I wonder what getting a hummer would be like if the girl had pop rocks in her mouth.lol
I can't believe it showed him blowing a load at the end.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 30, 2010)

MediMary said:


> wow what a commercial, I wonder what getting a hummer would be like if the girl had pop rocks in her mouth.lol
> I can't believe it showed him blowing a load at the end.


Ok, I don't know if its a real commercial - very well done tho.
As for a female mouth hug with the rocks - uhmm, well it works to say the least !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 30, 2010)

hehyehehehe mouth hug lmao


----------



## ANC (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## Boneman (Oct 1, 2010)

ANC said:


>


*I just heard on the news that this mom got 10 days lock up and 2 yrs probation for doing this to her child and posting under her profile on myspace*


----------



## patlpp (Oct 1, 2010)

[video=youtube;_5ZwbDj7sQM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5ZwbDj7sQM&feature=related[/video]


----------



## ANC (Oct 2, 2010)

Boneman said:


> *I just heard on the news that this mom got 10 days lock up and 2 yrs probation for doing this to her child and posting under her profile on myspace*


Whaaaaaaaaat? It looks like the baby is having fun hanging out with ducky. I think this is a reproduction.... I saw the pics of the real kid, it had the face blanked out, and it was in a red jumper suit, also seemed way annoyed.

Anyway, ducky seems to be enjoying the handjob.


----------



## someone else (Oct 2, 2010)

[video=youtube;Qp04J6Fzd6c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qp04J6Fzd6c&feature=related[/video]


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 2, 2010)

Funny ass climate change propaganda 

[youtube]xx4yr0FFhMQ[/youtube]


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Oct 2, 2010)

i wish i had that lil red button. id blow some shit up.


----------



## Leothwyn (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## purplehazin (Oct 2, 2010)

lol @ that facebook picture


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 2, 2010)

Here's something thats pretty cool.
Now where did I leave my Anvil?
[youtube]IhQ4dE_RGnQ[/youtube]


----------



## purplehazin (Oct 2, 2010)

[video=youtube;iTuOr2vlC-c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTuOr2vlC-c[/video]


----------



## purplehazin (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## 2FT4PAR (Oct 3, 2010)

*An Italian is drinking in a* *New York bar when he gets a call on his cell phone. He hangs up, grinning from ear to ear, and orders a round of drinks for everybody in the bar announcing his wife had produced a typical Italian baby boy weighing 25 pounds. 

Nobody can believe that any new baby can weigh in at 25 pounds, but the Italian guy just shrugs, "That's about average back home, folks......like I said, my boy's a typical Italian bambino."

Congratulations showered him from all around, and many exclamations of "WOW"....one woman actually fainted **due to sympathy pains.

Two weeks later he returns to the bar. **The bartender says, "Say you're the father of that typical Italian baby that weighed 25 pounds at birth. Everybody's been making bets about how big he'd be in two weeks. So how much does he weigh now?" 

The proud father answers, "Seventeen pounds."

The bartender is puzzled, concerned, and a little suspicious. "What happened? He already weighed 25 pounds the day he was born!"

The Italian father takes a long swig of* *Sambuca**, wipes his lips on his shirt sleeve, leans into the bartender and proudly says..... 

"We had him circumcised"*


----------



## Leothwyn (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## Louis541 (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## MsApple (Oct 4, 2010)

Dude that is fucking halarious....love the guy who knocks that girl off stage!!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 4, 2010)

not sure if i posted this yet, .....


----------



## Louis541 (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 4, 2010)

Jim Carey is funny as hell, and her boobs are SWEET.
What red blooded man doesn't think what he's saying?

[youtube]OMKDbJnGO4c[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 5, 2010)

A large woman, wearing a sleeveless sun dress, walked into a Bar in Dublin.

She raised her right arm, revealing a huge, hairy armpit, as she pointed to
all the people sitting at the bar and asked,

'What man here will buy a lady a drink?'

The bar went silent as the patrons tried to ignore her. But down at the end
of the bar, an owl-eyed drunk slammed his hand down on the counter and
bellowed ,

'Give the ballerina a drink!'

The bartender poured the drink and the woman chugged it down. She turned to
the patrons and again pointed around at all of them, revealing the same
hairy armpit, and asked,

'What man here will buy a lady a drink?'

Once again, the same little drunk slapped his money down on the bar and
said,

'Give the ballerina another drink!'

The bartender approached the drunk and said ,

'Tell me, Paddy, it's your business if you want to buy the lady a drink, but
why do you keep calling her a ballerina?'

The drunk replied,

'Any woman who can lift her leg that high has got to be a ballerina!'


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 5, 2010)

So if you are having a bad day and feeling sorry for yourself, remember:
It could be worse, you too could look like an old penis with buck teeth.


----------



## 2d9s (Oct 5, 2010)

[video=youtube;1lV5lnYlR58]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lV5lnYlR58[/video]


----------



## 2d9s (Oct 5, 2010)

[video=youtube;sHzdsFiBbFc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHzdsFiBbFc[/video]


----------



## Brokenneck (Oct 5, 2010)

Buahahahahah. 
Haven't seen spiders on drugs in a while.


----------



## Big P (Oct 5, 2010)

_




_








_




_



_




_



_




_





_




_



_[youtube]ZAzYM3YNPEo[/youtube]_


----------



## Big P (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## 2d9s (Oct 6, 2010)

[video=youtube;iApz08Bh53w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iApz08Bh53w[/video]


----------



## 2d9s (Oct 6, 2010)

[video=youtube;DrPD2USBIG4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrPD2USBIG4[/video]


----------



## ANC (Oct 7, 2010)

[video=youtube;HCl_CfMCcJc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCl_CfMCcJc[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2010)

ANC said:


> [video=youtube;HCl_CfMCcJc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCl_CfMCcJc[/video]



the dutch are bonkers


----------



## ANC (Oct 7, 2010)

Nope its not dutch, its crazy afrikaners.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2010)

ah yes it was a fella in holland who first showed them to me, rapping in a taxi if memory serves, mad as a box of frogs


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 7, 2010)

die antwoord is the african equivalent of vanilla ice lol.


----------



## ANC (Oct 7, 2010)

Hey even though i don;t aggree with their vibe, they are much better artists than vanilla.

[video=youtube;5SDo61GP8Cw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SDo61GP8Cw&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## auldone (Oct 7, 2010)

This thread is so funny!!! Good times.....


----------



## mconn333 (Oct 7, 2010)

ANC said:


> Hey even though i don;t aggree with their vibe, they are much better artists than vanilla.
> 
> [video=youtube;5SDo61GP8Cw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SDo61GP8Cw&feature=player_embedded[/video]


WTF were u possible searching to stumble on this vid


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2010)

that freaked me out a bit hahahah


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 7, 2010)

[video=youtube;5SDo61GP8Cw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SDo61GP8Cw&feature=player_embedded[/video]

AHHHHHhhHHHHHHhhHHH!!!


----------



## Dirtfree (Oct 7, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> [video=youtube;5SDo61GP8Cw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SDo61GP8Cw&feature=player_embedded[/video]
> 
> AHHHHHhhHHHHHHhhHHH!!!


 

Thats fuckin scary!!


----------



## 509$Finest (Oct 7, 2010)

Big P said:


> one man in short shorts.. can change the world.. you can fast forward a little to get the jist
> 
> 
> [youtube]GA8z7f7a2Pk[/youtube]


that is cool as fuck really


----------



## 509$Finest (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbxv7_7GoWQ


----------



## 509$Finest (Oct 7, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jxG6Rhjdyuw?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jxG6Rhjdyuw?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## jcdws602 (Oct 7, 2010)

ANC said:


> [video=youtube;5SDo61GP8Cw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SDo61GP8Cw&feature=player_embedded[/video]



Heeeelpppppp scary monster!!!!


----------



## Fudgie (Oct 7, 2010)

[youtube]z2BgjH_CtIA[/youtube]


----------



## Fudgie (Oct 7, 2010)

See milk is good for you

[youtube]XWTXmRhp1-I[/youtube]


----------



## 2FT4PAR (Oct 7, 2010)

About pissed my pants. lol

[youtube]f3sX30NubTs[/youtube]


----------



## Leothwyn (Oct 7, 2010)

[video=youtube;3RXZePZiuGg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RXZePZiuGg[/video]


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ah yes it was a fella in holland who first showed them to me, rapping in a taxi if memory serves, mad as a box of frogs


that was Jack Parrow bru....
[youtube]lRzFqW4Xh2k[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 8, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


> [video=youtube;3RXZePZiuGg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RXZePZiuGg[/video]


this was in the metro this mornin dude fell 6m to his death.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 8, 2010)

DST said:


> that was Jack Parrow bru....


 my memory is getting worse, nice track man ive been into listening to music in different languages, cant understand a word but like the beat n flow


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2010)

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-504083_162-20018652-504083.html

ffs, and a lot of Americans thinks it's a good idea to be able to own guns, haha.

In this case.....we'll let it slide!!


----------



## ANC (Oct 8, 2010)

Jack Parrow is also afrikaans.
Parrow is a suburb about 50km from here. Home of the parrow arrows (guys with a mullet).
Anyway it is a play on Jack Sparrow, the guy thought about it while watching Pirates of the Carribean.

[youtube]wc3f4xU_FfQ[/youtube]
You might enjoy that one, very good production quality.

[youtube]SupLlRM5Lnw[/youtube]
[youtube]FXWmrkDkoIU[/youtube]
[youtube]Q77YBmtd2Rw[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2010)

die antwoord also rocks, imo (be he the Vanilla Ice of SA or not - in others opinions.) My mate in Cape Town was constantly playing it when I was down for the world cup....some of his older stuff is quite mad as well.....Maxnormal.TV brilliant..

[youtube]mUEoNC_dTms[/youtube]

and the back to front bum demon,,,haha
[youtube]gRy6pBpwVbk[/youtube]


----------



## ANC (Oct 8, 2010)

OMG I laughed at that fisrt one, yeah he's been working at this a long time.





THis is a dassie, they live on table mountain.


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2010)

ANC said:


> OMG I laughed at that fisrt one, yeah he's been working at this a long time.


thats the thing with most people who make it big with off the wall stuff...it just takes em so long to break through, but when they do they get all the haters saying this that and the next thing...but when you realise the effort the okes put in!!! Good on him, and Yolandi....

it's the manufactured boy and girl bands that people should stop wasting their money on, just making some Kiddy fiddling old record label owner rich! slime of the world.

on a bit of a rant....soz.


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 8, 2010)

the reason i say die antwoord is the vanilla ice equivalent is because a lot of people relate and connect, because they are representing the working class and impoverished side of SA. they see ninja as a ghetto dude who picked up the mic and is just like them. same with vanilla ice adopting a PERSONA imo. to me it is a bit of a mockery of real hip hop. he didnt blow up for years, now he adopted a new style and now it sells. i congratulate success on any level but i just dont care for his delivery and beats. i know they became very successful over here and a lot of hipsters were feeling it. im not feeling them but if people like it, then they should listen to whatever they like and makes them happy.


----------



## Leothwyn (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## bestbuds09 (Oct 8, 2010)

[video]


[video]

[video]


[video]


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 8, 2010)

Fudgie said:


> [youtube]z2BgjH_CtIA[/youtube]


 i have seen that a few times. funny shit.



2FT4PAR said:


> About pissed my pants. lol
> 
> [youtube]f3sX30NubTs[/youtube]


 i thought it was funny as hell too. some stuff just like a woman would say.


----------



## DownOnWax (Oct 9, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


>


Damn, that hurts just looking at it


----------



## 2d9s (Oct 9, 2010)

[video=youtube;ZpBkc2jK-6w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpBkc2jK-6w[/video]


----------



## ANC (Oct 10, 2010)

[youtube]tBtp3Ghn-v4[/youtube]


----------



## GanjaGirl<3 (Oct 10, 2010)

dgk4life said:


> someone help me i dont get it


 She has some kind of ladder/stairs on the side of the table to be able to sit on the chair, which means she's doing it regularly."


----------



## Fudgie (Oct 10, 2010)

A young Arab asks his father:

- What is this weird hat that we are wearing ?

- It's a "chechia" because in the desert it protects our heads from the sun !

- And what is this type of clothing that we are wearing ?

- It's a "djbellah" because in the desert it is very hot and it protects your body !

- And what are these ugly shoes that we have on our feet ?

- These are "babouches", which keep us from burning our feet when in the desert !

- Tell me, papa...

- Yes, my son ?

- ... Why are we living in Dearborn and still wearing all this shit ?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 10, 2010)

Some may not get it, but I do.



Fudgie said:


> - Tell me, papa...
> 
> - Yes, my son ?
> 
> - ... Why are we living in Dearborn and still wearing all this shit ?


----------



## valley grower (Oct 10, 2010)

this thread is great i needed a good laugh tonight thanks!


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2010)

ANC said:


> [youtube]tBtp3Ghn-v4[/youtube]


Brilliant!!!!!!


----------



## Leothwyn (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## uberdank (Oct 12, 2010)

[youtube]JCvoJ5BoiHg[/youtube]


----------



## uberdank (Oct 12, 2010)

[youtube]XId08Yk8R2g[/youtube]


----------



## edsthreads (Oct 12, 2010)

No one place on Earth harbours more passive aggression than an office kitchen&#8230;


----------



## thedoc08 (Oct 12, 2010)

+rep to anyone that can figure out who and what either picture depicts.


----------



## stealthy44 (Oct 12, 2010)

[/QUOTE]

is that your poker winnings?


----------



## Big P (Oct 13, 2010)

Music Video of the day. Wait till lil Wayne ryme at the end its DEADLY:

Party like tomorrow is my funeral,
gotta stop mixing alcohol and pharmaceuticals,
man the unusual is the f-cking usual,
man my life is beautiful and my girls are mutual,
ok b-tch its Weezer and its Weezy,​ 




[youtube]2nKNhNifp6M[/youtube]


----------



## Big P (Oct 13, 2010)

sorry one more, double video wednesday, DO NOT CALL ME VIDEOMAN(inside Joke)


[youtube]95nVawDj0ew[/youtube]


----------



## thedoc08 (Oct 13, 2010)

> is that your poker winnings?


Nah, mine aren't quite that impressive.

The first pic is the story of the death of Theo Van Gogh, and the second is Prophet (profit) Muhammad.


----------



## MediMary (Oct 13, 2010)

I got the runner up to the video of the day. big P +rep for sharing those vids.

[video=youtube;GV2G6yFVJX8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GV2G6yFVJX8[/video]


----------



## Big P (Oct 13, 2010)

no seeds, no seeds


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## Big P (Oct 14, 2010)

EFILROFKGD said:


>


 



mmmmmmm-ga I would destroy her


----------



## MediMary (Oct 14, 2010)

*Gavin Rosdale & Marilyn Manson together.*
Yes the same Gavin Rosdale who is married to Gwen Stefani








Yes they got it on, for like 5 years!


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## ImSmokerD (Oct 14, 2010)

some of these are really funny especially the first few


----------



## pugs2300 (Oct 14, 2010)

i know this post was a long time ago but i just seen it and it was great...


----------



## purpz (Oct 14, 2010)

I have heard of a mythical story of this great "seat-belt Boobs" i've never whitnessed it before ,but to whoever can capture this myth then i'll send them some +REP


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 14, 2010)

purpz said:


> I have heard of a mythical story of this great "seat-belt Boobs" I've never witnessed it before ,but to whoever can capture this myth then I'll send them some +REP


I don't think I've heard the "Seat belt Boobs" myth, but when you said that this image came to me (boy I wish !). And now that I look at it again don't even see a seat belt getting around those babies.
Myth not withstanding, here's my submission.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Oct 14, 2010)

EFILROFKGD said:


>


I've seen em naked....so nice....


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Oct 14, 2010)

[video=youtube;jY6TILz-seY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jY6TILz-seY&feature=player_embedded[/video]
Posted this elsewhere but it got no love. Someone else has to get a kick out of it.

I scrolled down to the Katy Perry gif and the next thing I knew it was 2 hours later. Those things are hypnotic.


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Oct 14, 2010)

Kodank Moment said:


> I've seen em naked....so nice....


 
got a link lol


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Oct 14, 2010)

nm http://hardgossip.com/index.php/2010/07/katy-perry-naked-in-the-mirror/katy-perry-desnuda/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2010)

id always wondered haha


----------



## DST (Oct 15, 2010)

thedoc08 said:


> Nah, mine aren't quite that impressive.
> 
> The first pic is the story of the death of Theo Van Gogh, and the second is Prophet (profit) Muhammad.


I thought Theo was shot though! the knife is misleading, lol. 

very clever = the profit Muhammad


----------



## purpz (Oct 15, 2010)

EFILROFKGD said:


> nm http://hardgossip.com/index.php/2010/07/katy-perry-naked-in-the-mirror/katy-perry-desnuda/


Woa man, your link sent me to a sight w/ some huge women w/big old boobies hanging out on a live cam! give me a warning next time : D


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Oct 15, 2010)

push the skip this ad button purpz


----------



## pozeidon (Oct 15, 2010)

That semen one made me almost barff


----------



## Leothwyn (Oct 15, 2010)

^^ I know. Semen wine? Was that serious?! I hope not.


----------



## someone else (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## God's Balls (Oct 15, 2010)

I'll see you, and raise you.



High-speed bass boater went airborne, landed on post. He lived, so it's funny.


----------



## DownOnWax (Oct 15, 2010)

God's Balls said:


> I'll see you, and raise you.
> 
> View attachment 1214757
> 
> High-speed bass boater went airborne, landed on post. He lived, so it's funny.


I almost threw up dude!

Oh my god


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 15, 2010)

OMFG! And he lived!?! Notice the chick in the back looks a little turned on?


God's Balls said:


> I'll see you, and raise you.
> 
> 
> High-speed bass boater went airborne, landed on post. He lived, so it's funny.


----------



## God's Balls (Oct 15, 2010)

Dirty Harry said:


> OMFG! And he lived!?! Notice the chick in the back looks a little turned on?


With wood like that, you too can sucker the ladies!


----------



## DownOnWax (Oct 15, 2010)

God's Balls said:


> With wood like that, you too can sucker the ladies!


hahaha, yes you can


----------



## someone else (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## someone else (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice bar Someone else, I have a soft spot for Bombay myself.
+


----------



## someone else (Oct 16, 2010)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Nice bar Someone else, I have a soft spot for Bombay myself.
> +


The only gin a gentlemen dare say he drinks, haha, thank you sir. 

There's more, but the theme was already redundant. 

Looking forward to (with childish anticipation) this G13/Haze being finished with curing before I give it a true sampling.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2010)

someone else said:


> The only gin a gentlemen dare say he drinks, haha, thank you sir.
> 
> There's more, but the theme was already redundant.
> 
> Looking forward to (with childish anticipation) this G13/Haze being finished with curing before I give it a true sampling.


bombnay is a girls drink guys you want real gin drink tanqueray #10. i swear after that youll think bombay taste like perfume.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 16, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> real gin drink tanqueray #10. i swear after that youll think bombay taste like perfume.


I'll try that, however I've not noticed it in our liqueur store. I have recently gone through a half bottle of tanqeray Rangpur & must say I like that alot. A bit of tonic, a few cubes & I'm set. After a few of these I'm ready to hunt "Black death" with Robert Ruark.


----------



## Leothwyn (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## Unnk (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## BDBandit (Oct 16, 2010)

[youtube]nZMwKPmsbWE[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 17, 2010)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'll try that, however I've not noticed it in our liqueur store. I have recently gone through a half bottle of tanqeray Rangpur & must say I like that alot. A bit of tonic, a few cubes & I'm set. After a few of these I'm ready to hunt "Black death" with Robert Ruark.



now the rangpur is a special one we dont get over the pond, already flavoured with lime. i only ever put lime in a G&T lemon ruins it for me. 

hahaha the black death eh. apparently they have no mock charge.


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## Unnk (Oct 17, 2010)

poonjoon said:


> i think katy perry..i fuckin love that gif
> 
> 
> BONERTIME


here yah go


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 17, 2010)

fuckin love cheech and chong
[video=youtube;4ozk7fnKilU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ozk7fnKilU[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2010)

[youtube]io1wuF0wNaA?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"[/youtube]


----------



## Unnk (Oct 18, 2010)

[video=youtube;z08zZ1xW9Yw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z08zZ1xW9Yw[/video]


----------



## bestbuds09 (Oct 18, 2010)

[youtube]Xip-lpyV-Do[/youtube]


----------



## edsthreads (Oct 19, 2010)

Ever had those Black Bastard Builders in? Yeah me too...







Man Seat:







Only in Devon:


----------



## Big P (Oct 19, 2010)

lol russtel brand is marrying that snach big mistake I givem 2 years tops.

















im never getting married to another snach again


----------



## Leothwyn (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## ANC (Oct 19, 2010)

Soz, haven't found those pics again, I'm sure shit like that doesn't just evaporate from the interwebs. Will try again.

Lol at the black basterd truck... most ironicaly I see its south african, can tell by the hyundai bakkie (our name for what you call a pick up), and the cell no. on the side.


----------



## Louis541 (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 19, 2010)

This guy rocks - and the band looks good too.

[youtube]17eSUnQ-_ek[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Oct 20, 2010)

I caught the cell number on the side! And the guy with the beanie just screams SA!

I like the jacuzzi, funny stuff!


ANC said:


> Soz, haven't found those pics again, I'm sure shit like that doesn't just evaporate from the interwebs. Will try again.
> 
> Lol at the black basterd truck... most ironicaly I see its south african, can tell by the hyundai bakkie (our name for what you call a pick up), and the cell no. on the side.


----------



## bestbuds09 (Oct 20, 2010)

not a funny video but a cool fucking mix.........

[youtube]MZBuYbKgvQI[/youtube]


----------



## VansStoner1748 (Oct 20, 2010)

Great song. Just heard it for the first time like 5 mins befor i saw that vid haha.


----------



## Leothwyn (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## Leothwyn (Oct 20, 2010)

[video=youtube;3Hnm0uOrwdk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Hnm0uOrwdk&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Oct 20, 2010)

i lol'd.......


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 20, 2010)

doniawon said:


> Thanks for the video.. I think i got a new 'favorite' song.. thank youuu


I wish that song was out about 12 years ago. Been there done that with an ex-girlfriend. That would of been a great fuck you exit song.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Oct 20, 2010)

hahahaha...facebook is great.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 20, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> The dickHead gag is f n awesome.......


I think that could be a relation ship ending joke but it is funny as hell.
She put dog shit in his shoes? Maybe they are dis-functionally compatible.


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## hoss12781 (Oct 21, 2010)

that's about right for Sean


----------



## purpz (Oct 21, 2010)

can somone blow this up for me... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5Fq3U_FjYc


----------



## ANC (Oct 21, 2010)

[video=youtube;C5Fq3U_FjYc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5Fq3U_FjYc[/video]


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Oct 21, 2010)

EFILROFKGD said:


>


took me a couple of unwanted mans ass watchin to get it...but that fucker is cannonball shitting!! and that crazy dog is jumping in the middle of it..


----------



## spleefed (Oct 21, 2010)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> took me a couple of unwanted mans ass watchin to get it...but that fucker is cannonball shitting!! and that crazy dog is jumping in the middle of it..


No kidding. I had to watch it a few times to get what was going on there. I guess he was just dropping the kids of at the pool huh?


----------



## Leothwyn (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## BDBandit (Oct 22, 2010)

hahahaha that taco bell one had me rolling! lol thats awesome!


----------



## MediMary (Oct 23, 2010)

Originally Posted by tom__420 
http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=120921191&CJAID=10409403&CJPID=3381288
Wow I missed this one before...epic

EDIT* fixed link code.


----------



## MediMary (Oct 23, 2010)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I get a 404 with this link.


I fixed it check it now= )
http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=120921191&CJAID=10409403&CJPID=3381288


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 23, 2010)

MediMary said:


> I fixed it check it now= )
> http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=120921191&CJAID=10409403&CJPID=3381288


Reminds me of the "Ryans Steakhouse" story with a bit of a twist.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 23, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


>











you're freakin' me out, man.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 23, 2010)

Old world chameleons are cool and very bizarre.


FuZZyBUDz said:


>


----------



## Leothwyn (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## bestbuds09 (Oct 23, 2010)

for the soccer fans.... a long sliding tackle.........

[youtube]g7Rnt5C2qaQ[/youtube]


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 23, 2010)

Wait, wait, I think I see the light.


----------



## someone else (Oct 24, 2010)

I love this girl...dibs...

[video=youtube;OYpwAtnywTk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYpwAtnywTk&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## someone else (Oct 24, 2010)

One more because I love Jenna so much:

[video=youtube;xDJWITgViVY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDJWITgViVY&has_verified=1[/video]


----------



## someone else (Oct 24, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> hhahahhahahah, funny stuff.









Here's an interview she did about the videos:

http://boston.barstoolsports.com/random-thoughts/jenna-marbles-on-necn-this-morning/


----------



## DST (Oct 25, 2010)

My wife snapped this shot on her lunch break on Rembrantplein.....it's the new way to lock your bike up in the Dam.


----------



## Leothwyn (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## purplehazin (Oct 25, 2010)

Crazy cool dog:

http://wimp.com/parkourdog/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2010)

hahahahawesome shit peeps!

i wonder how they trained the dog to do that or if it just does it!?

beef jerky short shorts!


----------



## ANC (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2010)

SA's version of Lady Gaga's meat dress...


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Oct 26, 2010)

http://www.kontraband.com/videos/24581/Prank-Fail/#show


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## mr2shim (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## 2FT4PAR (Oct 26, 2010)

*Why Some Men Have Dogs And Not Wives:*

*1. The later you are, the more excited your dogs are to see you. *

*2. Dogs don't notice if you call them by another dog's name. *

*3. Dogs like it if you leave a lot of things on the floor.*

*4. A dog's parents never visit.*

*5. Dogs agree that you have to raise your voice to get your point across. *

*6. You never have to wait for a dog; they're ready to go 24 hours a day.*

*7. Dogs find you amusing when you're drunk.*

*8. Dogs like to go hunting and fishing.*

*9. A dog will not wake you up at night to ask, "If I died, would you get another dog?" 

10. If a dog has babies, you can put an ad in the paper and give them away. 

11. A dog will let you put a studded collar on it without calling you a pervert. 

12. If a dog smells another dog on you, they don't get mad. They just think it's interesting. 

13. Dogs like to ride in the back of a pickup truck. 

And last, but not least: 


14. If a dog leaves, it won't take half of your stuff.

To test this theory: 
Lock your wife and your dog in the garage for an hour. Then, open it and see who's happy to see you. 








*


----------



## BDBandit (Oct 27, 2010)

[youtube]LFYlqI75KcY&[/youtube]


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Oct 27, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3nMvNe3z3Q

High as Fuck


----------



## HerbalBeast (Oct 28, 2010)

no pictures but about this song... I remember once going to Barney's Lounge and I got some white widow. after 1.5 hours I had to walk back home, and 5 minutes after I got out into the world I got overcome by the worse feeling of embarrassment. I couldn't face anyone, couldn't talk to anyway, I was hungry and couldn't enter a store... this has never ever happened to me before nor after that  Kept me wondering dark alleys for almost 2 hours. Just wanted to share


----------



## bestbuds09 (Oct 28, 2010)

[youtube]h8kL7gzg1pI[/youtube]


----------



## someone else (Oct 28, 2010)

bestbuds09 said:


> [youtube]h8kL7gzg1pI[/youtube]



Wow, how appropriate for Halloween. 

Some very dark and disturbing about this dude's vocal effort.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 29, 2010)

'I haven't left my house in days. I watch the news channels incessantly. All the news stories are about the election; all the commercials are for *Viagra* and *Cialis*. Election, Erection, Election, Erection -- either way we're getting screwed!' -- *Bette Midler* *.*


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## emhartain (Oct 29, 2010)

Big P said:


> I'd hit it.


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## ANC (Oct 30, 2010)

lol at both, yeah, i read somewhere that they stopped dropping off pad as part of humanitarian support in some of these asian places as people were converting them into shoes, cushions etc...


----------



## Leothwyn (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## 2012 (Nov 1, 2010)

http://pix.4gifs.com/gallery/v/High_speed_capture.jpg.html

owned


----------



## bestbuds09 (Nov 1, 2010)

[youtube]CGnfKnfY6EM[/youtube]


----------



## bestbuds09 (Nov 1, 2010)

ok everybody has to be very quite for this one.............

[youtube]0UZl8AY7Uc8[/youtube]


----------



## Leothwyn (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 1, 2010)

*TYPICAL ALASKAN STORY*

The day after his wife disappeared in a kayaking accident, 
an Anchorage man answered his door to find two grim-faced 
Alaska State Troopers.

"We're sorry Mr. Wilkens, but we have some information 
about your wife," said one trooper...

"Tell me, please! Did you find her?" Wilkens shouted.

The troopers looked at each other.

One said, "We have some bad news, some good news, and 
some really great news. Which do you want to hear first?

Fearing the worst, an ashen Mr. Wilkens said, "Give me the 
bad news first."

The trooper said, "I'm sorry to tell you, sir, but this morning 
we found your wife's body in Kachemak Bay."

"Oh. my God!" exclaimed Wilkens. Swallowing hard, he asked, 
"Well, what's the good news?"

The trooper continued, "When we pulled her up, she had 12 twenty-five
pound king crabs and 6 good-size Dungeness crabs clinging to her and
we feel that you are entitled to a share in the catch."

Stunned, Mr. Wilkens demanded, "If that's the good news, what's the
great news?"
 
The trooper said, "We're going to pull her up again tomorrow.


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 1, 2010)

Incredible Israeli invention


*http://fun.mivzakon.co.il/video/cmp/8343/éùøàì.html*


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## harveyjarvey (Nov 2, 2010)

[video=youtube;Df_O-EBjVrk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Df_O-EBjVrk[/video]

rep if this makes you laugh


----------



## ANC (Nov 2, 2010)

I think the add is from a local auction site gumtree.co.za


----------



## ANC (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## BDBandit (Nov 2, 2010)

this site has tons of funny comics


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## bestbuds09 (Nov 3, 2010)

this one is for those of yall that like street music. its very funny shit. 

[youtube]LuXRbNYdENs[/youtube]


----------



## Dirtfree (Nov 3, 2010)

At 55 seconds he plays his nipple like a horn! Id love to see this guy on the beach of mexico while smokin a joint.


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2010)

couldn't understand a word he was singing/saying, but was pissin masell, nice find.


----------



## purplehazin (Nov 3, 2010)

[video=youtube;q31XdlsC4D4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q31XdlsC4D4&feature=grec_index[/video]


----------



## bestbuds09 (Nov 4, 2010)

yeah i know lol. and in min 2:19 he tells the kid " hey kid watch out for the cables" thats why the kid is looking all over the floor. in poor country they do this, theres a lot of them that are very talented like this guy but he makes it funny. ive witnessed some guys that will have rolling on the fucking floor and thats without you even being high.


----------



## bestbuds09 (Nov 4, 2010)

OMG LOOK AT THOSE DRAGONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lmao 

[youtube]ZRyLbsW3wZE[/youtube]


----------



## Leothwyn (Nov 4, 2010)

[video=youtube;M-ECMTNcewI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-ECMTNcewI[/video]


----------



## bengrowin (Nov 8, 2010)

that guys lucky he lives where he does! lol could you imagine if your car and 5 of your neighbors cars all got wrecked and the guy was still standing there trying to fight you? lol Crazy ass woulda went down


----------



## BDBandit (Nov 8, 2010)

something we can all relate to


----------



## Big P (Nov 9, 2010)

_




_





_




_





_




_





_




_






_




_







_




_





_




_




_




_





_




_







_




_





_




_





_




_


----------



## Louis541 (Nov 9, 2010)

Nothin more gangster then fucking Monopoly Pokemon edition


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Nov 9, 2010)

THOR THIRSTY MUST GET MILK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Nov 9, 2010)

http://www.kontraband.com/videos/24752/Butt-Sniffer/


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## Leothwyn (Nov 9, 2010)

[video=youtube;0UIdI8khMkw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UIdI8khMkw&feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 10, 2010)

EFILROFKGD said:


>


this pic is too funny hahaha


----------



## Leothwyn (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## REALSTYLES (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 10, 2010)

As the father of a downs child, I fail to see the humor.


cof


----------



## Big P (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## Big P (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## Big P (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## Kodank Moment (Nov 11, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> As the father of a downs child, I fail to see the humor.
> 
> 
> cof


It's not funny to you because you've seen the "down" side. Haha zing! That was funny lol I had to.

But in all seriousness downs isn't funny. And it isn't the fact that they have downs that's funny. But I think its more the appearance that people jest at. We mean no offence.


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Nov 11, 2010)

http://www.kontraband.com/videos/24802/Bangbus-Goes-Green/#show


----------



## Dirtfree (Nov 11, 2010)

I just have to post this, just found it on the forum!!
I dont know if he is being serious but either way its funny....



*legallyflying* 






View Profile 





View Forum Posts 





Private Message 





View Journal Entries 





View Articles 





Add as Contact 






Ganja Smoker *Pot Head*








 Join DateAug 2010LocationRocky mtn high....Posts271

*




Coffee can with single flashlight bulb grow. Need help! *

I found some seeds when I was stoned, pretty sure they are weed seeds so I'm going all out to produce some super dank. 

I have a coffee can with two holes punched in it. I have a 9volt battery hooked to a flashlight bulb hung 2 feet above the can. I'm going to shoot my paintball gun at the plant for co2 and water with rainwater I scoop off the street. 

What do you think my yield will be? Shooting for 1gram/ watt. 

​


----------



## SublimeSilence (Nov 11, 2010)

My first contribution to this thread!


[video]http://www.youtube.com/v/Ge9VfALthLI?version=3[/video]


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 11, 2010)

Here, I'll imbed that for you.
[youtube]/v/Ge9VfALthLI?version=3[/youtube]


----------



## SublimeSilence (Nov 11, 2010)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Here, I'll imbed that for you.


When I tried imbeding it nothing would come up but the text around the url... that's why I posted it the way I did, is it perhaps because I have so few posts?'


Ya I can't post this image either no matter how i try only lets me show the url:





http://bayimg.com/kaaOpAAdH


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 11, 2010)

SublimeSilence said:


> When I tried imbeding it nothing would come up but the text around the url... that's why I posted it the way I did, is it perhaps because I have so few posts?


Dunno? I did note that the format of the code looked different than what I am used to tho.


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## Boneman (Nov 11, 2010)

[video=youtube;QSKBoO5hBHk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSKBoO5hBHk[/video]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 11, 2010)

robert 14617 said:


> good one ,boy was in a hurry


 I've seen that one. That is a REAL security video. He did crash through the glass doors and fell into the shaft. That was his last moment of rage.


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## StonedPony (Nov 12, 2010)

I laughed but Im a bastid


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 12, 2010)

Down in Lafourche Parish, Louisiana, Boudreaux gets a job with BP helping with the cleanup of the gulf oil spill.
He reports for work and is told to speak to a supervisor about his assignment.

He finds the man and asks, "What it is I supposed to do?"
The supervisor tells him to go to the animal shelter and clean the pelicans.

Two hours later, Boudreaux comes up to the supervisor and says, "Okay. dey all cleaned. You want me to cook some rice ????


----------



## ANC (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## Big P (Nov 12, 2010)

Big P said:


>


this chick amost made me spray all over my desk at work 


and hell yea I would fuck her at 45 atleast once if shes still skinny 


somthing about those big mcguffies that is just intense, but gurls with smaller ones tend to have real sensitive ta-tas so i guess each kind has its advantages/disadvantages


but nothin better tha a gurl riding on top of you when her titties are hangin down so far that they are slapin you in the face  lol


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## Big P (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## Big P (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## Big P (Nov 12, 2010)

Dirtfree said:


> WTF is going on here???? Im confused....Bicycles in the water spinning on the pussy....What?












hell yea son if you aint spun a moist bicycle wheel on a bitches wet pussy in the river you aint even livin bra!!!  we do that shit every friday night whether we need it or not, even on da rag! 

lol


----------



## Big P (Nov 12, 2010)

purplehazin said:


> Yep I agree... thats a grin of confidence


yea I like the confidence grin too, but I also think the shy low selfesteem look is cool too


----------



## Big P (Nov 12, 2010)

lol lighten up guys this is funny:

































looooooooooooooooool i almost spit out my drink lol:


----------



## Stonedsamurai (Nov 12, 2010)

You guys get that new COD game?


----------



## Big P (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## Big P (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## BDBandit (Nov 12, 2010)

vid uploader fail...

link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15HYV1MOPJY


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## Big P (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## Big P (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## Leothwyn (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## Leothwyn (Nov 14, 2010)

[video=youtube;3wfmLrsxkAs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wfmLrsxkAs[/video]


----------



## purplehazin (Nov 14, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


>


 love the guy in the background who suddenly stops and cant believe his eyes.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 15, 2010)

Haha, i noticed that too


----------



## Big P (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## Big P (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## Big P (Nov 15, 2010)

http://www.funnyjunk.com/funny_pictures/337690/How+to+cure+boredom/


----------



## Big P (Nov 15, 2010)

DONT TOUCH MY JUNK BRO! Video gone viral!!! 

[youtube]hldBE-kVOwM[/youtube]




[youtube]zT3VTO-qgm8[/youtube]


----------



## Big P (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 15, 2010)

Big P said:


> DONT TOUCH MY JUNK BRO! Video gone viral!!!


 That is some serious bull shit about the TSA wanting to fine him $10,000 for choosing, "screw this I am not flying".
Anyone who buys an airline ticket has the right to decide not to fly for any reason. He didn't like the screening and decided he wanted to leave...They say he has to be full screened before he can leave AND NOT GET CLOSE TO THE PLANE?!?!
That is bullshit. Are they going to consider people who buy tickets and don't show up as security risks?
I never liked flying before 911 due to the hassles. Now unless it involves crossing an ocean, I am driving, taking a bus, or renting an RV and actually see the country instead of flying over it.


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah, i have a SERIOUS problem with airport security. the sentiment over here in asia is they HATE flying into the US. i can't imagine what it must be like for middle easterners...god damn. flying into the US is a mind fuck, you feel like you're in the soviet union or nazi germany (before anybody comes blasting full force in my face with their PC bullshit, i wasn't saying the holocaust or the millions of people killed in the gulags are a joke or trivial). and the TSA logo just scares me



just came across this...

jersey shore = macaroni assholes

http://www.businessinsider.com/hilariously-translated-movie-and-tv-show-titles-2010-11


----------



## Big P (Nov 15, 2010)

yea check this out, this is what they want your wife and daughter to do, and they promise they wont save the pics:



























its either that or they will have to grab her titties


or pay them $10,000 fine


.


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah...i remember seeing those pics and the scan pics inverted (i dont know the term) shows everything very clearly. TSA workers are a joke too..you have a bunch of fools who will be checkin your ass out naked or groping you. c'mon son.

but the girl on the bottom is hot.


they already saved pictures of the indian actor sharukh khan and printed the inverted images out and spread them around with other tsa workers. this was when they FIRST came out with the machines..who the fuck really thinks this shit is for security??? fucking people are so stupid, sleep walking to the fucking furnaces.

one day, a terrorist will kill someone with a hidden homemade gun out of his anal orifice. then legislation will pass that every american must have their anuses stitched closed to stop terrorism and for the security of the homeland. and these fucknig imbeciles will run in line to get their sphinctors stitched together but its okay because they'll give free flu vaccinations while waiting in line!!


----------



## Big P (Nov 15, 2010)

i like this one with the granny pants :


----------



## guy incognito (Nov 15, 2010)

I vaguely remember reading something about those scanner pictures and it debunked them as fraudulent. I cannot verify the accuracy of that though.


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah..they say a lot of shit. but it's all a PR campaign. those images are images from the body scanners. they say they're "not allowed to print or save the images". c'mon son.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/02/10/shah-rukh-khan-claims-nak_n_457200.html

even sharukh khan's scandal was labeled a "hoax" by who? the owner of the airport lol. thats a PR campaign.


----------



## Big P (Nov 15, 2010)

are you guys talkin about the "scan" "scan-dal" :get it! "scan-dal" gigiddy gigiddy goo


here's mr khan in all his nasty man glory


----------



## ANC (Nov 16, 2010)

*Penis tattoo charge upgraded to grievous bodily harm *

*Felicity Caldwell *

November 15, 2010 

Charges against a man accused of tattooing a lewd image on an Ipswich man's back have been upgraded.
Matthew Francis Brady, 21, appeared in Ipswich Magistrates Court today accused of tattooing a 40cm-long image of a penis and a crude slogan on a mate's back.
Brady had allegedly talked the 25-year-old man into getting a Yin and Yang symbol with some dragons but the end result was far from what the man wanted.
Advertisement: Story continues below 
Police dropped a charge of assault occasioning bodily harm yesterday and replaced it with a charge of grievous bodily harm.
Read more at *The Queensland Times*


----------



## harveyjarvey (Nov 16, 2010)

[video=youtube;Ah7ApyeyneY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ah7ApyeyneY[/video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSpCf8-AE94


----------



## harveyjarvey (Nov 16, 2010)

Keenly said:


> whats even better is how all of the complaints start
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think she needs a load on her face and anyone who would deny her that has to have their pulse checked...unless your into other things..."not that there's anything wrong with that"


----------



## Leothwyn (Nov 16, 2010)

[video=youtube;kvBiSW5QFKY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvBiSW5QFKY&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## patlpp (Nov 16, 2010)

That dog looks under 18, should be deleted ...........


----------



## bestbuds09 (Nov 16, 2010)

[video=youtube;kvBiSW5QFKY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvBiSW5QFKY&feature=player_embedded[/video][/QUOTE]

hahahaha thats exactly the same shit i would have done. and to think i thought it was going to be another sorry pussy video. Good video man.


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Nov 16, 2010)

lol that cat one cracks me up


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## rowlman (Nov 16, 2010)

...^ looks like he wakes up mid-flight...kicking his legs


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Nov 16, 2010)

lol i dont think its real
[youtube]6soinBiskx0[/youtube]
[youtube]u0xmFQJjW5g[/youtube]
[youtube]BQ_5pbcTvNk[/youtube]


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 16, 2010)

there's no way the guy getting launched in the chair is real...funny as shit tho.

and the dude with banana is definitely gay


----------



## Leothwyn (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## tardis (Nov 16, 2010)

SublimeSilence said:


> Haha saw that on contraband and wanted to post it myself but figured someone would get it it ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, yeah cause that wheel chair dude crashing through the elevator shaft got so much play before that. At least now there are women left for the rest of us.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Nov 16, 2010)

..........


----------



## harveyjarvey (Nov 17, 2010)

Rep if you laugh
[video=youtube;QHG8cjI5B-w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHG8cjI5B-w[/video]


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 17, 2010)

harveyjarvey said:


> Rep if you laugh


Ok . . . . .


----------



## tuffles (Nov 17, 2010)

Danny MacAskill Is a Bicycling Legend. I think someone else posted some of his stuff a while ago, Anyway here is his new teaser video from yesterday.
He also an all round good egg and not up his own arse. which is nice. Anyway enjoy some awesome skills

http://www.redbull.co.uk/cs/Satellite/en_UK/Event/021242908456696


----------



## Leothwyn (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## `SoA || Asi (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## harveyjarvey (Nov 18, 2010)

Amazing, wait till the part he talks about buying it from a dealer
[video=youtube;93jQI_6G5Cw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93jQI_6G5Cw[/video]


----------



## harveyjarvey (Nov 18, 2010)

[video=youtube;B91wki_jQf0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B91wki_jQf0[/video]


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Nov 18, 2010)

http://www.kontraband.com/videos/24861/Two-Hipsters-And-A-Bong/#show


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Nov 18, 2010)

http://www.kontraband.com/videos/24773/Unicycle-Wiener/#show


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## sk'mo (Nov 18, 2010)

EFILROFKGD said:


>


 That is AMAZING! Jurassic Park _is _my favourite movie!

Although it turns out though that I don't know my fiancée as well as I thought...


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 18, 2010)

how the fuck did you get jurassic park for that?


bad at math?


----------



## sk'mo (Nov 18, 2010)

Okay, I checked my math... Now we have something else in common.


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 18, 2010)

me and you both like the joy of anal sex with a goat!!!


----------



## bestbuds09 (Nov 19, 2010)

thank goodness my math didnt add up to titanic............


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## 2FT4PAR (Nov 19, 2010)

*A frustrated wife buys a pair of crotchless panties in an attempt to
 spice up her dead sex-life. She puts them on, together with a short
 skirt and sits on the sofa opposite her husband. At strategic moments
 she uncrosses her legs ... enough times that her husband finally asks,
 "Are you wearing crotchless panties?"

"Y-e-s," she answers with a seductive smile.

"Thank God - I thought you were sitting on the cat."*


----------



## ANC (Nov 19, 2010)

technicaly speaking, she was.


----------



## pilgram (Nov 19, 2010)

............


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## ANC (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## Leothwyn (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## ANC (Nov 20, 2010)

how to catch a hippie


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 20, 2010)

A koala was sitting in a gum tree smoking a joint


When a little lizard walked past, looked up and said, 'Hey Koala! What are you doing?

The koala said, 'Smoking a joint, come up and have some.' 


So the little lizard climbed up and sat next to the koala where they enjoyed a few hits. After a while the little lizard said that his mouth was 'dry' and that he was going to get a drink from the river.

The little lizard was so stoned that he leaned over too far and fell into the river. A crocodile saw this and swam over to the little lizard and helped him to the side. Then he asked the little lizard, 'What's the matter with you?'

The little lizard explained to the crocodile that he had been sitting with the koala in the tree, smoking a joint, but got too stoned and fell into the river while taking a drink&#8230;

The crocodile said that he had to check this out and walked into the rain forest, found the tree where the koala was sitting finishing a joint. The crocodile looked up and said,

'Hey you!'

So the koala looked down at him and said,


'Shiiiiiiiiiiit dude...
How much water did you drink?


----------



## ANC (Nov 20, 2010)

If there are two evil looking fucking animals its gotta be crocs and goats.


----------



## Leothwyn (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 20, 2010)

The falling tree one...WHAT WERE THEY THINKING! With three buildings near by there was no way the average person with a chainsaw could drop that tree that way without hitting something.


----------



## MediMary (Nov 20, 2010)

ANC said:


> *Penis tattoo charge upgraded to grievous bodily harm *
> 
> *Felicity Caldwell *
> 
> ...


Thats so epic, apparently they had gotten in a fight and the tattoo artist said he would give his buddy a tattoo as a peace offering.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 20, 2010)

I wonder what the "Crude slogan" was? My guess is something to do with a "Swinging dick".


----------



## mr2shim (Nov 20, 2010)

Damn they got owned by that tattoo artist.


----------



## justlearning73 (Nov 20, 2010)

Looks like a good tatto. I mean the lines and shadding stuff. Yeah it would suck if you didnt ask for it, but hey it could be alot worse.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 20, 2010)

justlearning73 said:


> Looks like a good tatto. I mean the lines and shadding stuff. Yeah it would suck if you didnt ask for it, but hey it could be alot worse.


Yea, but I do sort of lean towards the charges. This is not someone not happy with the quality of their tattoo, but someone who got nothing like they asked for...and its permanent...sort of like an attack that leaves scars on ones body that were not asked for.
I wonder how many NON Japanese/Chinese folks have those symbols they think stands for "strength", "Fire", or what not and actually says "cock sucker" or something because they don't have a clue.


----------



## justlearning73 (Nov 20, 2010)

No dought. I agree with the charges. What the artist did was wrong. Im just saying it could be a lot worse as far as quality and or content.


----------



## MediMary (Nov 20, 2010)

Yah the charges are legit, but still epic payback.
Its like beating someones ass you hate, might catch an assault charge, but sometimes it seems worth it at the moment.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 20, 2010)

A Tat like that,I'd have looked at it a few times before he ever got to the shading.I think its just a pic of a dude who likes dicks.Freaky Bastard.


----------



## rowlman (Nov 20, 2010)

hydrotech364 said:


> A Tat like that,I'd have looked at it a few times before he ever got to the shading.I think its just a pic of a dude who likes dicks.Freaky Bastard.


...it is alot to get done all at once, without even a peek...he is a freaky basterd...good call hydrotech


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 20, 2010)

CUP OF TEA

One day my mother was out, and my dad was in charge of me. 

I was maybe 2 1/2 years old. Someone had given me a little 'tea set' as a gift, and it was one of my favorite toys. 

Daddy was in the living room engrossed in the evening news when I brought him a little cup of 'tea', which was just water. After several cups of tea and lots of praise for such yummy tea, my mom came home. 

My dad made her wait in the living room to watch me bring him a cup of tea, because it was 'just the cutest thing!' Mom waited, and sure enough, here I came down the hall with a cup of tea for Daddy; and she watched him drink it up. 


Then she said, (as only a mother would know), "'Did it ever occur to you that the only place she can reach to get water, is the toilet?"


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## DST (Nov 21, 2010)

I think anc took it from an Afrikaans website and the slogan just say's, "there isn't a Yin Yang tattoo" as far as I can understand...


GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I wonder what the "Crude slogan" was? My guess is something to do with a "Swinging dick".


----------



## ANC (Nov 21, 2010)

yeah, it came with a whole story of how the one dude was going to tattoo a yingyang with dragons on his back....

The caption reads; not a fucking ying-yang tattoo with dragons and shit. The extra nie at the end is because afrikaans oposite to english makes the double negative imperative.
It is the youngest (most modern) language on earth.


----------



## ANC (Nov 21, 2010)

This is what the world would be like if it was you instead of Simon in the Land of Chalk Drawings because you can&#8217;t draw for shit. ​ 






[video=youtube;PTUY16CkS-k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTUY16CkS-k&feature=player_embedded[/video]​


----------



## Leothwyn (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## MediMary (Nov 21, 2010)

MediMary said:


> Thats so epic, apparently they had gotten in a fight and the tattoo artist said he would give his buddy a tattoo as a peace offering.





hydrotech364 said:


> A Tat like that,I'd have looked at it a few times before he ever got to the shading.I think its just a pic of a dude who likes dicks.Freaky Bastard.





rowlman said:


> ...it is alot to get done all at once, without even a peek...he is a freaky basterd...good call hydrotech


Here is the real tattoo, [video=youtube;KEJFTrZ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEJFTrZ8[/video]

"i luv cock"
LMAO


----------



## rowlman (Nov 21, 2010)

....lol...big difference!...the other one, the guy would have to been out cold for a couple days to not know...this one I can see happening


----------



## purplehazin (Nov 21, 2010)

Still though, how do you not feel the difference between a couple of chinese symbols and a 12" package with english words


----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 21, 2010)

purplehazin said:


> Still though, how do you not feel the difference between a couple of chinese symbols and a 12" package with english words


 It stated in the beginning he has some mental health issues. I honestly believe he would not of known there was something wrong. Also I think it was his first tattoo so he wouldn't know what to expect.


----------



## SublimeSilence (Nov 21, 2010)

[video=youtube;f-jN3vH26NQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-jN3vH26NQ&feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2010)

MediMary said:


> Here is the real tattoo, [video=youtube;KEJFTrZ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEJFTrZ8[/video]
> 
> "i luv cock"
> LMAO


wonder what the guy said to him to piss him off that bad!?! and re the chinese symbols. in the new year im actually going to get fried rice chips and gravy in 3inch ornate chinese symbols. red black and gold. just for the crack


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 22, 2010)

seriously purrdy.


im so high..i had this thing open for a while thinking of something funny to add but i can't think of shit


and im lazy to serach


View attachment 1282846View attachment 1282847


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 22, 2010)

ok..so i'm blazed watchin walking dead but its mad boring except the mexican shit


i'm going to japan in 2 days and:
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090118095454AACtWHi


the second comment is so fucking funnny


----------



## DST (Nov 22, 2010)

"The European Commission has just announced an agreement whereby English
will be the official language of the European Union rather than German,
which was the other possibility."



As part of the negotiations, the British Government conceded that English
spelling had some room for improvement and has accepted a 5- year phase-in
plan that would become known as "Euro-English".



In the first year, "s" will replace the soft "c".. Sertainly, this will make
the sivil servants jump with joy. The hard "c" will be dropped in favour of
"k". This should klear up konfusion, and keyboards kan have one less letter.



There will be growing publik enthusiasm in the sekond year when the
troublesome "ph" will be replaced with "f".. This will make words like
fotograf 20% shorter.



In the 3rd year, publik akseptanse of the new spelling kan be expekted to
reach the stage where more komplikated changes are possible.



Governments will enkourage the removal of double letters which have always
ben a deterent to akurate speling.


Also, al wil agre that the horibl mes of the silent "e" in the languag is
disgrasful and it should go away.



By the 4th yer people wil be reseptiv to steps such as replasing "th" with
"z" and "w" with "v".



During ze fifz yer, ze unesesary "o" kan be dropd from vords kontaining "ou"
and after ziz fifz yer, ve vil hav a reil sensi bl riten styl.



Zer vil be no mor trubl or difikultis and evrivun vil find it ezi TU
understand ech oza. Ze drem of a united urop vil finali kum tru.



Und efter ze fifz yer, ve vil al be speking German like zey vunted in ze
forst plas...




If zis mad you smil, pleas pas on to oza pepl... ..


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 22, 2010)

View attachment 1282855

....................


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 22, 2010)

*Donald Duck and Daisy Duck were spending the night together in a hotel room and Donald wanted to have sex with Daisy.*


*The first thing Daisy asked was, "Do you have a condom?"*


*Donald frowned and said, "No."*

*Daisy told Donald that if he didn't get a condom, they could not have sex.*

*"Maybe they sell them at the front desk," she suggested.* 


*
So Donald went down to the lobby and asked the hotel clerk if they had condoms.*


*"Yes, we do," the clerk said and pulled a box out from under the counter and gave it to Donald.*


*The clerk asked, "Would you like me to put them on your bill?"*


*"Thit No!" Donald quacked, "I'll thuffocate!"*


----------



## Big P (Nov 22, 2010)

this is too much, one dumbass nigirian puts c4 up his ass and now they friskin 4 year olds WTF!! 

if i was a terrorist I would be laughin my ass off right now!!

is this what our little nanny state has come too?? ill take my chances with the terrorists than this peice of shit federal government.







[youtube]XSQTz1bccL4[/youtube]




Lets get the facts straight first. Before the video started the boy went through a metal detector and didn't set it off but was selected for a pat down. The boy was shy so the TSA couldn't complete the full pat on the young boy. The father tried several times to just hold the boys arms out for the TSA agent but i guess it didn't end up being enough for the guy. I was about 30 ft away so i couldn't hear their conversation if there was any. The enraged father pulled his son shirt off and gave it to the TSA agent to search, thats when this video begins.


----------



## Big P (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 22, 2010)

damn...im glad i have my private pilot license..im gonna stay away from major airports..this is just ridiculous!!


----------



## Big P (Nov 22, 2010)

Ya I heard Isreals most safe arline in the world just gives quik interviews and profiles. Im an arab do with a beard and look way arab and I say they should just profile, if they gonna feel me up either way fuck it but to be searchin little boys like that I woulda shanked that fucker if he even thought about touchin my kid

and I wouldnt let my kid go through tha machine either so he can get a full adult dose of radiation F that


that kid gone think this is what america is like, and fuck that. i would rather a couple terroists get through and kill a few of us


im def not flying anywhere anymore which is the answer, I hope 40% of peeps who normally fly dont anymore and all these fucks can lose thier gay ass jobs


if private companies did this they could profile and it would be the end of this shit, but with the feds its a hot mess and we are being shat upon.

im a dirty lookin arab with a beard and I can tell you, our PC bullshit Nanny state governemnt is retarted for having an official policy of no profiling

they need to interview every one with a couple questions then search the ones that post red flags, instead of pulling out 4 year olds and scaring the living shit outa them, my son was afraid the police were coming to get him if he didnt put his seatbelt on thanks to his momma. 

I dont want no kid to be scared of the fucking pig vomit shit breeding government,


ok Im done back to the fun


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 22, 2010)

Big P said:


> Ya I heard Isreals most safe arline in the world just gives quik interviews and profiles. Im an arab do with a beard and look way arab and I say they should just profile, if they gonna feel me up either way fuck it but to be searchin little boys like that I woulda shanked that fucker if he even thought about touchin my kid
> 
> and I wouldnt let my kid go through tha machine either so he can get a full adult dose of radiation F that
> 
> ...


i think most of the country would agree with you..

i just dont know why they dont use those bomb sniffing machines..someone in the govt is getting paid on the backend for these body scanners..it just doesnt seem right. or maybe they just want to give use mad radiation and turn us into zombies!


----------



## Kodank Moment (Nov 22, 2010)

I don't fly. Period. If I can't drive, swim, walk, or boat there then fuck it. I don't give a fuck if it takes me 3 weeks to get to Amsterdam and back.


----------



## Big P (Nov 22, 2010)

Kodank Moment said:


> I don't fly. Period. If I can't drive, swim, walk, or boat there then fuck it. I don't give a fuck if it takes me 3 weeks to get to Amsterdam and back.


 

lol


or ya why cant the scanner computer only show the parts of the scan that has a possible threat on it instead of your gurls complete rack


----------



## Big P (Nov 22, 2010)

the machines are capable of getting imagies this good,









im thinking of installing one on my front door so I can check out all my buddies gurlfriends and wank off to them 




j/k


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 22, 2010)

how did she fit that gun in her ass?


----------



## Big P (Nov 22, 2010)

lol i made the mistake of telling my buddy that I wank off to all of my friends g/f's lol 


the fucker told his gurl!!!


i dont wank of to everyone of them tho just the hot ones 

I just assumed everyone did that. I assume almost all my friends wanked off thinkin about my wife


just figured its natural 


lol now all yall are wondering if your freinds are wankin off thinking about your gurls lol


----------



## Big P (Nov 22, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> got any pics of your wife?


 
maybe you will like the older ones 


before the marrige and 2 kids 


j/k


we got a separated though an now I have to deal with a differnt whiney bitch,


seriously what is it about women are they all batshit crazy or somthing? i havent had too many long term relationships in my life but ill be damned if each and everyone hasnt been bat shit crazy,

its like they are always trying to control you somhow someway its fucking crazy. and if you allow it just to get them off your back you will be worse off than is you fight each and every time tooth and nail lol


*"Women are possessive, and they wanna possess Wayne
I been fly so long I fell asleep on the fuckin&#8217; plane"*

*Lil Wayne

*


----------



## ANC (Nov 22, 2010)

Dude, maybe go for a diffirent kind of girl?
I have an oldskool south african wife and she is a pure angel.


----------



## Big P (Nov 22, 2010)

I was struggling with this women are crazy issue the other day and found this awasome website that helps:



*Fundamental Truth #6*
*Women are Crazy *
<<< previous page ........................ next page >>>​If by now you have not recognized the fact that all women are crazy, then you need more help than this website can possibly give you. Women are crazy &#8211; and I don&#8217;t necessarily mean this in a clinical sense. Women are crazy in the sense that they do and think things that we as midlife bachelors will never be able to comprehend. They look at everything from a totally different perspective than we do. I don&#8217;t understand them myself &#8211; and I do not try to. In fact, it is pointless to try to understand women &#8211; because just when you think you do understand them, something will cause you to recognize that you MISUNDERSTAND them. Some women are more predictable than others &#8211; but don&#8217;t confuse &#8220;predictability&#8221; with &#8220;understanding women&#8221;. Maybe just maybe if you are fortunate enough to be married to the same woman for thirty or forty years &#8211; then YOU MAY UNDERSTAND HER &#8230; but that understanding is limited to just that one woman, not ALL women! [And certainly this is not the case with you &#8211; because you are a MIDLIFE BACHELOR. If you truly understood your woman, you wouldn&#8217;t be a midlife bachelor, and you would not be reading this right now.]
*Dealing with Craziness &#8211; or Not Dealing with It*
The best you can possibly hope for is the ability to ride out the craziness while still maintaining your own sanity. Often times this means appearing to agree with what they are telling you &#8211; but going along with something versus actually buying into it are really two different things. In other words, yourgirlfriend might tell you something that you think is nuts &#8211; but if you just go with the flow, chances are good that the craziness will blow over after some period of time. This works well if your woman is not acting crazy a majority of the time. However, if you think she is acting crazy most of the time, then it is time to move on and find yourself someone new &#8230; someone who is less crazy! Remember &#8211; women are ALL crazy &#8230; it is the degree of insanity that varies from female to female. If you keep your sanity expectations of women low, you are less likely to be disappointed. I&#8217;ve got some pretty good examples of common types of female craziness. My guess is that you or someone you know really well can relate to one or more of these.
*Crazy Woman Example &#8211; She is Always Upset at You*
Some women are just flat out critical of everything their man does. Many of these women appear to thrive on telling you just what you are doing wrong &#8211; and the only peace you may enjoy is when you are asleep. This was the situation with me and a woman who I lived with, and was engaged to &#8211; her name was Regina. I had just started a new job when Regina moved in with me &#8211; and she thought that I worked too much. Whenever I was gone for business, Regina always thought that I was cheating on her. If I was out with my friendsRegina thought that I was with another woman. Whenever I was not in the same room as she was, she was going through my stuff trying to find evidence that I was cheating on her. Guess what? I never cheated on her &#8211; and I never would have &#8230; but her giving me such a hard time about everything really broke my spirit. I was always tense &#8211; because I felt like I had to constantly call her, and report in with what I was doing, where I was going, who I was with, etc. It made my life miserable. The funny part was that Regina was absolutely gorgeous &#8211; and we had the best sex together &#8230; and since we had sex all the time, I allowed the great sex to mask my feelings about everything else. I never really knew how much anxiety that relationship gave me until a year or so after the relationship ended. Only then did I realize how much peace and serenity I had in my life without her. And many anxiety symptoms I had at the time disappeared. The moral to this particular story? If she is always upset at you, then she has a problem &#8211; and you are likely better off without her.
*Next >>>* Crazy Woman Example - She Hates Your Friends


----------



## Big P (Nov 22, 2010)

ANC said:


> Dude, maybe go for a diffirent kind of girl?
> I have an oldskool south african wife and she is a pure angel.


sounds nice my friend, my buddy had a really hot illigal immigrant wife had 2 kids with her. she seemed perfect, we all lived together for a time. she cooked cleaned all day too care of the kids, sucked dick, did it all and my buddy was just an asshole to her too and hes ugly to boot!! lol


anyway that didnt last too long and took eveything in me not to try to put it in her


----------



## ANC (Nov 22, 2010)

Yeah dude, I reccon I'm prett uymuch an arsehole too, but she's still nice to me after all these years, just now while typeing this she came to offer me a backrub.


----------



## ANC (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Big P (Nov 22, 2010)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> i think most of the country would agree with you..
> 
> i just dont know why they dont use those bomb sniffing machines..someone in the govt is getting paid on the backend for these body scanners..it just doesnt seem right. or maybe they just want to give use mad radiation and turn us into zombies!


 


holy fuckin shit smokey you were right..



_*Body-scanner makers spent millions on lobbying...*_


*Body-scanner makers spent millions on lobbyingUpdated 1h 57m ago | Comments 255 | Recommend 7 E-mail | Save | Print | Reprints & Permissions |  *​ 
*




 EnlargeBy Chip Somodevilla, Getty Images




A Transportation Security Administration officer guides a person through a scanner during a demonstration at the TSA's Systems Integration Facility at Ronald Reagan National Airport Dec. 30, 2009 in Arlington, Va.*


*By Fredreka Schouten, USA TODAY*
*WASHINGTON &#8212; The companies with multimillion-dollar contracts to supply American airports with body-scanning machines more than doubled their spending on lobbying in the last five years and hired several high-profile former government officials to advance their causes in Washington, records show.*

*L-3 Communications, which has sold $39.7 million worth of the machines to the federal government, spent $4.3 million to influence Congress and federal agencies during the first nine months of this year, up from $2.1 million in 2005, lobbying data compiled by the Center for Responsive Politics show. Last year, the company spent $5.5 million on lobbying.*
*Its lobbyists include Linda Daschle, a prominent Democratic figure in Washington, who is a former Federal Aviation Administration official.*

*Rapiscan Systems, meanwhile, has spent $271,500 on lobbying so far this year, compared with $80,000 five years earlier. It has faced criticism for hiring Michael Chertoff, the Homeland Security secretary, who has been a prominent proponent of using scanners to foil terrorism. Officials with Chertoff's firm and Rapiscan say Chertoff was not paid to promote scanner technology. It spent $440,000 on lobbying in 2009.*
*The government has spent $41.2 million so far on Rapiscan's machines.*

*"This is how business gets done in Washington," said Sheila Krumholz, executive director of the Center for Responsive Politics. "The revolving door provides corporations like these with a short cut to lawmakers" and other decision-makers.*

*The use of body-scanning machines, which will be installed at most of the nation's 450 commercial passenger airports by the end of 2011, has ignited controversy in recent weeks with passenger groups filing lawsuits to block their use, citing privacy and health concerns. Others are urging passengers to refuse to be scanned during a national "opt out" day on Wednesday, the day before Thanksgiving.*

*In a statement, Transportation Security Administration officials said the agency awards contracts on a competitive basis and selects products "through a comprehensive research, testing and deployment process."*
*The lobbying by both firms has covered a broad array of topics. This year alone, L-3 Communications, a major defense contractor, reported lobbying on nearly two dozen bills, ranging from homeland security appropriations to legislation governing military construction.*
*Among the bills targeted by L-3 lobbyists: Legislation proposed by Rep. Jason Chaffetz, R-Utah, that would limit the use of the scanners at airports. Under his plan, the full-body imaging scanners would be used only as a backup screening measure. *

*"I'm concerned that these machines are too invasive," he said. "With 2.2 million air passengers, 450 airports, 50,000 TSA agents and a machine that looks at you naked, that's a formula for disaster."*
*Chaffetz's measure passed the House by wide margin last year, but it stalled in the Senate in the wake of Umar Farouk Abdulmutallab's alleged attempt in December 2009 to ignite an explosive powder on a Northwest flight to Detroit.*

*At the time, Chertoff heavily promoted the use of full-body scanners at airports. The attempted Christmas Day bombing contributed to the bill's demise, Chaffetz said, "But I also routinely heard that 'Secretary Chertoff believes this is the right thing to do. Who are you to challenge him?' "*
*Earlier this year, Flyersrights.org, a non-profit passengers' rights group, slammed Chertoff's work for Rapiscan. Rep. Ted Poe, R-Texas, revived the issue last week when he took the House floor to criticize his role in promoting the scanners.*

*Chertoff, who served in the Bush administration, provided advice to Rapiscan for a four-month period on "non-aviation security issues," said Peter Kant, a Rapiscan executive vice president. He is no longer a consultant to the company, Kant said.*

*Chertoff spokeswoman Katy Montgomery said Chertoff's firm "played no role in the sale of whole-body imaging technology" to the government, and he was "in no way compensated for his public statements."*
*Montgomery said Chertoff "has consistently expressed long-held beliefs in the deployment of effective technologies and techniques that eliminate security vulnerabilities, such as those illustrated last year during the terrorist attempt on Christmas Day."*

*Daschle, meanwhile, lobbied against Chaffetz's bill on behalf of L-3 Communications. Daschle, the wife of former Senate majority leader Tom Daschle, has represented the company since 1997. *
*Daschle said explosive devices that cannot be detected by traditional X-ray machines represent a real threat to aviation security, and government officials with access to classified information understand that. "I don't think it was Linda Daschle that made the difference" in L-3 Communications' success, she said. "I think it was people understanding what the threat is and seeing these capable solutions."*
*Rapiscan's lobbying spending has grown as the company has grown from a company that once focused on providing X-ray machines at courthouses and schools to a firm engaged in border security, whole-body scanning at airports and detecting improvised-explosive devices on the battlefield, Kant said. *

*The company also has been required to report more of its in-house lobbying to Congress in recent years, he said.*
*Among Rapiscan's lobbyists: Beth Spivey, a former aide to ex-Senate majority leader Trent Lott, records show. Hiring lobbyists with Capitol Hill experience does not grant the company special access to lawmakers, Kant said. "It has nothing to do with access," he said.*
*"It has to do with understanding how the business of legislation works. You want someone who knows how legislation is done and what's important in Congress."*



*FLASHBACK: Naked Body Scanner CEO Was Obama's Guest on Trip to India...*


*Naked Body Scanner Manufacturer's CEO Obama's Guest on Trip to India*



*Submitted by yogmama on Thu, 11/18/2010 - 01:15 in 
"OSI Systems is the owner of Rapiscan Systems which manufactures the Secure 1000, one of the most commonly used backscatter x-ray machines. And, no it is not the Deepak Chopra you&#8217;re thinking of.*
*OSI Systems Chief Executive Officer Joins US Presidential Visit to India*

*HAWTHORNE, Calif.&#8211;(BUSINESS WIRE)&#8211; OSI Systems, Inc. (NASDAQ: OSIS), a vertically-integrated provider of specialized electronic products for critical applications in the Security and Healthcare industries, today announced that Deepak Chopra, Chairman and CEO, was selected to accompany US President, Barack Obama, to Mumbai and attended the US India Business Entrepreneurship meeting, which was held by the US India Business Council (US IBC). The goal of the meeting was to promote further trade between US and India...."*


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 22, 2010)

Reminded me of Marty Feldman


----------



## ANC (Nov 22, 2010)

Isn't ironic, your doctor needs to study for 7 years and take all kinds of oaths before he ca toutch the same stuff these highschool dropouts do.

http://www.nbcsandiego.com/news/local-beat/Passenger-Chooses-Strip-Down-Over-Pat-Down-109872589.html?dr


----------



## ANC (Nov 23, 2010)

US agents who drive nuclear weapons around the country 
were involved in 16 alcohol-related incidents in two years, the energy department has said.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-11816563


----------



## bestbuds09 (Nov 23, 2010)

[youtube]6gPJo25sb80[/youtube]

[youtube]hJn5L1nrkL4[/youtube]


----------



## bestbuds09 (Nov 23, 2010)

[youtube]aFMzdwrXhTY[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 23, 2010)

[youtube]W9wh3kyMKJU[/youtube]


----------



## Unnk (Nov 23, 2010)

lol love this gif


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Nov 23, 2010)

Unnk said:


> View attachment 1285254
> 
> 
> lol love this gif








j/k but that's a jpeg.


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 23, 2010)

*Home Protection*
*A must have in every home in America !*


*For everyone who would rather not have a gun in the house!*
*In view of the recent Supreme Court ruling, sales of this new product may skyrocket.*
*The dummies in Washington think they are going to take away our guns, so check this out. I like it!*

*They'd NEVER think of NAIL GUNS!*
*They're concentrating on doing away with the BULLET-TYPE of ammunition! *
*HAH! I think I'm gonna buy ME some NAIL GUNS and NAILS!!!! *
*AND, we don't even have to REGISTER them or have LICENSES for them! *
*HA! HOW STUPID ARE THEY!!! *
*AND, you don't have to worry about them being CONCEALED! *
*Just a LOT of good stuff to do with THIS!*

*Once in awhile something so totally cool comes out that even a guy who doesn't normally even know what he'd like for Father's Day or Christmas would immediately ask for it:*
*Thank you, DeWalt!!!*

**
*New Nail Gun, made by DeWALT*

*It can drive a 16-D nail through a 2x4 at 200 yards.*
*This makes construction a breeze, you can sit in your lawn chair and build a fence. *
*Just get your wife to hold the fence boards in place while you sit back,*
*and relax and when she has the board in the right place, just fire away. *
*With the hundred round magazine, you can build the fence with a minimum of reloading. After a day of fence building with the new DeWalt Rapid fire nail gun, the wife will not ask you to build or fix anything else, probably, ever again.*


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 23, 2010)

.

Hope you gentlemen don't mind my humor. WW


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 23, 2010)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 1285725.
> 
> Hope you gentlemen don't mind my humor. WW


I'm not a big fan of cats, but I envy the view.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 24, 2010)

[video=youtube;Oe3St1GgoHQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oe3St1GgoHQ&NR=1[/video]


----------



## Leothwyn (Nov 24, 2010)

At first glance I didn't see anything funny about this - you have to read the fine print caption then look at it again:


----------



## jfa916 (Nov 24, 2010)

they put sometime of boards under to step on


----------



## DST (Nov 24, 2010)

I guess if you want to be picky about it, it's not really Walking on Water....walking on water IS impossible, wheras RUNNING a few steps clearly isn't. and JFA196 - I am not sure how those boards would have been placed since they all run in at different angles...

I am sure I remember the guys on Mythbusters walking on some sort of wallpaper mix or something like that....cool post!!!


----------



## Jefferstone (Nov 24, 2010)

Check out snopes.com....it's a marketing campaign for shoes. Although it looks really cool and I'd like to try it, it is indeed fake.


----------



## DST (Nov 24, 2010)

...........
[youtube]5GWhOLorDtw[/youtube]


----------



## guy incognito (Nov 24, 2010)

Wait did you guys seriously think that was real? No one saw his foot go under water then stop? You didn't have high school physics?

That fat ladies arm has me dying laughing. I totally didn't see it until someone pointed it out. I thought it was kind of odd she was naked because it seemed out of place. Oh man, lol.


----------



## vertise (Nov 24, 2010)

[video=youtube;gEyP4Q8igQY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEyP4Q8igQY[/video]


----------



## thefinsack (Nov 24, 2010)

lmao
[video=youtube;aqrBYRCxy2E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqrBYRCxy2E[/video]


----------



## thefinsack (Nov 24, 2010)

[video=youtube;o9sXBlIMQrA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9sXBlIMQrA[/video]


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## bestbuds09 (Nov 24, 2010)

ahhh the last cartoon pics took me back to my first day smoking. i love it lol +rep


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 24, 2010)

I thought this was very interesting and worth sharing. 
Test That Mirror 

2 - WAY GLASS IMAGE

MIRROR IMAGE

*A Mirror or a 2-Way Glass?*

How can you tell when you are in a room, restroom, motel etc. with a mirror or a 2-way glass?

Here's how: I thought it was quite interesting! I know you will probably go find the nearest mirror about 30 seconds after you read this email.

Do you know how to determine if a mirror is 2-way or not? A policewoman who travels all over the US and gives seminars and techniques for businesswomen passed this on.

When we visit toilets, bathrooms, hotel rooms, changing rooms, etc., how many of you know for sure that the seemingly ordinary mirror hanging on the wall is a real mirror, or actually a 2-way mirror (i.e., they can see you, but you can't see them)? There have been many cases of people installing 2-way mirrors in female changing rooms . It is very difficult to positively identify the surface by looking at it.

So, how do we determine with any amount of certainty what type of mirror we are looking at?

Just conduct this simple test: Place the tip of your fingernail against the reflective surface and if there is a GAP between your fingernail and the image of the nail, then it is GENUINE mirror. However, if your fingernail DIRECTLY TOUCHES the image of your nail, then BEWARE! IT IS A 2-WAY MIRROR!

"No Space, Leave the Place" So remember, every time you see a mirror, do the "fingernail test." It doesn't
cost you anything.

REMEMBER. No Space, Leave the Place:

Ladies: Share this with your girlfriends, sisters, daughters, etc.

Men: Share this with your wives, daughters, daughters-in-law, mothers, girlfriends and/or friends.


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Nov 24, 2010)

lol check this out 
[youtube]PoGhoZcMsXw[/youtube]


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 24, 2010)

I could not quit laughing,just blazed some Heavy Duty Tootie Fruity.Like trying to hold a massive bonghit in.


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Nov 24, 2010)

[youtube]PoGhoZcMsXw[/youtube]
[youtube]yhcmPrU3QSk[/youtube]


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## harveyjarvey (Nov 25, 2010)

Epic 
[video=youtube;D2Au7q2qzA4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2Au7q2qzA4[/video]


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 25, 2010)

[video=youtube;3r3rKJzsfOc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3r3rKJzsfOc[/video]


----------



## DST (Nov 26, 2010)

Not all of these are true, but quite amusing all the same (I am positive "It's raining Cats and Dogs" has something to do with the Egyptians...) I could be wrong, wouldn't be the first time, or the last!

HISTORY IS NOT BORING..............

*The next time you are washing your hands and complain because the water temperature isn't just how you like it, think about how things used to be. Here are some facts about the1500s: **

These are interesting... **

Most people got married in June because they took their yearly bath in May, and still smelled pretty good by June. However, they were starting to smell, so brides carried a bouquet of flowers to hide the body odor. Hence the custom today of carrying a bouquet when getting married. **

Baths consisted of a big tub filled with hot water. The man of the house had the privilege of the nice clean water, then all the other sons and men, then the women and finally the children. Last of all the babies. By then the water was so dirty you could actually lose someone in it. Hence the saying, Don't throw the baby out with the Bath water.. **

Houses had thatched roofs-thick straw-piled high, with no wood underneath. It was the only place for animals to get warm, so all the cats and other small animals (mice, bugs) lived in the roof. When it rained it became slippery and sometimes the animals would slip and fall off the roof. Hence the saying . It's raining cats and dogs. **
*
*
There was nothing to stop things from falling into the house.. This posed a real problem in the bedroom where bugs and other droppings could mess up your nice clean bed. Hence, a bed with big posts and a sheet hung over the top afforded some protection. That's how canopy beds came into existence.**

The floor was dirt. Only the wealthy had something other than dirt. Hence the saying, Dirt poor. The wealthy had slate floors that would get slippery in the winter when wet, so they spread thresh (straw) on floor to help keep their footing. As the winter wore on, they added more thresh until, when you opened the door, it would all start slipping outside. A piece of wood was placed in the entrance way. Hence the saying a thresh hold. 

(Getting quite an education, aren't you?) **

In those old days, they cooked in the kitchen with a big kettle that always hung over the fire. Every day they lit the fire and added things to the pot. They ate mostly vegetables and did not get much meat. They would eat the stew for dinner, leaving leftovers in the pot to get cold overnig ht and then start over the next day. Sometimes stew had food in it that had been there for quite a while. Hence the rhyme, Peas porridge hot, peas porridge cold, peas porridge in the pot nine days old.. **


Sometimes they could obtain pork, which made them feel quite special. When visitors came over, they would hang up their bacon to show off. It was a sign of wealth that a man could "bring home the bacon". They would cut off a little to share with guests and would all sit around and chew the fat.. **

Those with money had plates made of pewter. Food with high acid content caused some of the lead to leach onto the food, causing lead poisoning death. This happened most often with tomatoes, so for the next 400 years or so, tomatoes were considered poisonous. **

Bread was divided according to status. Workers got the burnt bottom of the loaf, the family got the middle, and guests got the top, or the "upper crust". **

Lead cups were used to drink ale or whiskey. The combination would sometimes knock the imbibers out for a couple of days. Someone walking along the road would 
Take them for dead and prepare them for burial. They were laid out on the kitchen table for a couple of days and the family would gather around and eat and drink and wait and see if they would wake up. Hence the custom of holding a wake. **

England is old and small and the local folks started running out of places to bury people. So they would dig up coffins and would take the bones to a bone-house, and re-use the grave. When re-opening these coffins, 1 out of 25 coffins were found to have scratch marks on the inside and they realized they had been burying people alive. So they would tie a string on the wrist of the corpse, thread it through the coffin and up through the ground and tie it to a bell. Someone would have to sit out in the graveyard all night (the graveyard shift.) to listen for the bell; thus, someone could be saved by the bell or was considered a dead ringer. **

And that's the truth...Now, whoever said History was boring ! ! ! *


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 26, 2010)

Sgt. Floyd said:


> Looks just like one of my great uncles.


though i was eating out of a can of planters mixed nuts, most of those were cashews.


----------



## Jer La Mota (Nov 26, 2010)

[video=youtube;bZIgda01k6o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZIgda01k6o[/video]


----------



## purpz (Nov 26, 2010)

I know that the video had no translation ,but from the image it looked like N. Korea is planing to just tie up the moon w/ ropes & shit then just tow it to N. Korea W/ missiles?! Holy Phuck what are they smoking on over there Seriously! send some my way


----------



## swishsweet (Nov 27, 2010)

[video=youtube;wusGIl3v044]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wusGIl3v044[/video]

hahahahahahahahahaha please. please say I'm not the only one who finds this HILARIOUS

P-I-Z-Z-A. I want PIIIIZZZZZAAA


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## `SoA || Asi (Nov 27, 2010)

[youtube]LD-KaUl_olo[/youtube]


----------



## Jer La Mota (Nov 27, 2010)

[video=youtube;CIZYqZrdwIM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIZYqZrdwIM[/video]


----------



## swishsweet (Nov 27, 2010)

wow nostalgia here
I love the frog
[video=youtube;BhrYPf4qqaU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhrYPf4qqaU[/video]
In or the rain or in the snow, I got da funky flow
but now I really gotta go


----------



## ANC (Nov 29, 2010)

[video=youtube;9V4_JvzCQhc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9V4_JvzCQhc[/video]


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2010)

One of those days when......


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 29, 2010)

[video=youtube;h3S4dBk4E1g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3S4dBk4E1g&feature=list_related&playnext=1&list=MLAYMcY2vx8GQ0EzJPcBrCHCkV4kLmGpmY[/video]

not really funny, but a damn cool song.


----------



## bestbuds09 (Nov 29, 2010)

im loving that fucking music....... i gotta play this when im really high out of my mind, nice beats and the video is good....


----------



## Big P (Nov 29, 2010)

momma raised this one right


----------



## Big P (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## kdox420 (Nov 29, 2010)

[video]http://www.noob.us/humor/baling-hay-wait-wtf/[/video]





i'm subscribed!


----------



## lokie (Nov 29, 2010)

[video]http://www.noob.us/humor/baling-hay-wait-wtf/[/video]

That is at the top of the RED NECK list of things to do. LOL
Thanks for the laugh kdox.


----------



## bestbuds09 (Nov 29, 2010)

yeah i know what you mean bro. i heard it before and i remember saying what a good fucking song but never ever heard it again. very good find my man.............


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 29, 2010)

Check out around the 3 minute mark. Now I live in the north but this is beyond me. Besides I couldn't understand a thing he said. I must be high. 

[youtube]_HRQXPNvtqg[/youtube]


----------



## kdox420 (Nov 30, 2010)

okay a few more then,



]






does anyone have any tips on better uploading?


----------



## kdox420 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 30, 2010)

That dude is for real - operating out of southern Lousiana.
Damn, life is bizarre.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 30, 2010)

everyone could use a lil barbara in their life.

[video=youtube;wWhtcU4-xAM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWhtcU4-xAM&feature=list_related&playnext=1&list=ML4oVf-d_DwKB5Q61cxLQReXFtbRJ92_rn[/video]


----------



## Jer La Mota (Nov 30, 2010)

[video=youtube;SdmUrlYjsPE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SdmUrlYjsPE[/video]


----------



## purpz (Nov 30, 2010)

Someone, please Blow this Shit uUP! TAN-JOE #1 w00t... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZM2ZqHTWSE


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 30, 2010)

Nothing is as beautiful as a well armed woman.


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 30, 2010)

Don't you just love to travel?


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 30, 2010)

99 Foot Rope Swing Quadruple Backflip


http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1944217


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 30, 2010)

Best Fails of November. 

http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1944179


----------



## Leothwyn (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## ganja girl (Dec 1, 2010)

Have Gun Will Travel. More women should have a concealed weapons permit and then carry. I didn't until I worked in Detroit now I won't go there without one. Thank goodness Michigan is an open carry state. Hooray!



Winter Woman said:


> Nothing is as beautiful as a well armed woman.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1298532
> View attachment 1298528


----------



## alberts (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Secret Jardin (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## swishsweet (Dec 1, 2010)

[video=youtube;5_sfnQDr1-o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_sfnQDr1-o[/video]

stuck in my head all day, and now it will be stuck in YOUR head all day. mwahaha


----------



## purpz (Dec 1, 2010)

[video=youtube;fZM2ZqHTWSE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZM2ZqHTWSE[/video]

#1= Tangerine , #2= Super lemon haze & #3= L.A. Cheese


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 2, 2010)

MONDAYThe mother of a 17-year-old girl was concerned that her daughter was having sex...
Worried the girl might become pregnant and adversely impact the family's status, she consulted the family doctor.
The doctor told her that teenagers today were very willful and any attempt to stop the girl would probably result in rebellion. He then told her to arrange for her daughter to be put on birth control and until then, talk to her and give her a box of condoms.
Later that evening, as her daughter was preparing for a date, the mother told her about the situation and handed her a box of condoms.The girl burst out laughing and reached over to hug her mother, saying,
'Oh Mom! You don't have to worry about that! I'm dating Susan!'
TUESDAYA man went to church one day and afterward he stopped to shake the preacher's hand. He said, 'Preacher, I'll tell you, that was a damned fine sermon. Damned good!'
The preacher said, 'Thank you sir, but I'd rather you didn't use profanity.'
The man said, 'I was so damned impressed with that sermon I put five thousand dollars in the offering plate!'
The preacher said, 'No shit?'
WEDNESDAYBrenda and Steve took their six-year-old son to the doctor.
With some hesitation, they explained that although their little angel appeared to be in good health, they were concerned about his rather small penis.
After examining the child, the doctor confidently declared, 'Just feed him pancakes. That should solve the problem.'
The next morning when the boy arrived at breakfast, there was a large stack of warm pancakes in the middle of the table.
'Gee, Mom,' he exclaimed. 'For me?'
'Just take two,' Brenda replied. 'The rest are for your father.'
THURSDAYOne night, an 87-year-old woman came home from Bingo to find her 92-year-old husband in bed with another woman.. She became violent and ended up pushing him off the balcony of their 20th floor apartment, killing him instantly. Brought before the court, on the charge of murder, she was asked if she had anything to say in her own defense. 'Your Honor,' she began coolly, 'I figured that at 92, if he could screw, he could fly.'
FRIDAYA Doctor was addressing a large audience in Tampa . 'The material we put into our stomachs is enough to have killed most of us sitting here, years ago.. Red meat is awful. Soft drinks corrode your stomach lining. Chinese food is loaded with MSG. High fat diets can be disastrous, and none of us realizes the long-term harm caused by the germs in our drinking water. However, there is one thing that is the most dangerous of all and we all have eaten, or will eat it. Can anyone here tell me what food it is that causes the most grief and suffering for years after eating it?' After several seconds of quiet, a 75-year-old man in the front row raised his hand, and softly said, 'Wedding Cake.'
SATURDAYBob, a 70-year-old, extremely wealthy widower, shows up at the Country Club with a breathtakingly beautiful and very sexy 25-year-old blonde-haired woman who knocks everyone's socks off with her youthful sex appeal and charm and who hangs over Bob's arm and listens intently to his every word. His buddies at the club are all aghast. At the very first chance, they corner him and ask, 'Bob, how'd you get the trophy girlfriend?' Bob replies, 'Girlfriend? She's my wife!' They are knocked over, but continue to ask. 'So, how'd you persuade her to marry you?' 'I lied about my age', Bob replies. 'What, did you tell her you were only 50?' Bob smiles and says, 'No, I told her I was 90.'
SUNDAY
Groups of Americans were traveling by tour bus through Holland .. As they stopped at a cheese farm, a young guide led them through the process of cheese making, explaining that goat's milk was used. She showed the group a lovely hillside where many goats were grazing. 'These' she explained, 'Are the older goats put out to pasture when they no longer produce.' She then asked, 'What do you do in America with your old goats?' A spry old gentleman answered, 'They send us on bus tours


----------



## bestbuds09 (Dec 2, 2010)

this is for my mexican friends in here. and no this is not meant in no disrespect what so ever. btw im spanish too and i thought this shit was hilarious.............

[youtube]l7qKD-Ph7ds[/youtube]

[youtube]Lgr59RiYaq8[/youtube]


----------



## ANC (Dec 2, 2010)

[video=youtube;_JWUXXXJq8k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JWUXXXJq8k&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## ...... (Dec 2, 2010)

http://www.deadseriousnews.com/?p=573
Man arrested after ejaculating during TSA pat-down
November 21, 2010 by Dead Serious News · Leave a Comment 
A 47 year old gay man was arrested at San Francisco International Airport after ejaculating while being patted down by a male TSA agent. Percy Cummings, an interior designer from San Francisco, is being held without bail after the alleged incident, charged with sexually assaulting a Federal agent.
According to Cummings&#8217; partner, Sergio Armani, Cummings has &#8220;multiple piercings on his manhood&#8221; which were detected during a full body scan. As a result, Cummings was pulled aside for a pat-down. Armani stated that the unidentified TSA agent spent &#8220;an inordinate amount of time groping&#8221; Cummings, who had apparently become sexually aroused. Cummings, who has a history of sexual dysfunction, ejaculated while the TSA agent&#8217;s hand was feeling the piercings. The TSA agent, according to several witnesses, promptly called for back up. Cummings was thrown to the ground and handcuffed.
A TSA spokesperson declined to comment on this specific case, but said that anyone ejaculating during a pat-down would be subject to arrest.
Probably fake but still funny.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 2, 2010)

@......
I have read that on a couple news sites. I do believe it happened but IMHO it was the gay man who was sexually assaulted.
Hell, if the searches all came with a "happy ending" maybe people would be more open to it


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 2, 2010)

Unbelievable parking 

http://www.woehr.de/en/projekte/budapest_m730/index.htm


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 2, 2010)

Why didn't we think of this in the USA?

http://www.flixxy.com/road-paving-machine.htm


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 2, 2010)

Winter Woman said:


> Unbelievable parking
> 
> http://www.woehr.de/en/projekte/budapest_m730/index.htm


You think its bad when the airport looses your luggage, it's going to really suck when parking starts loosing cars.
Slick looking system as long as there are no mechanical or power problems. I hope they have a kick ass fire prevention system.


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 2, 2010)

Flash mob in Philly - A Random Act of Culture 

[youtube]wp_RHnQ-jgU[/youtube]

*On Saturday, October 30th 2010, The Opera Co. of Philadelphia and 28 choral organizations totaling over 650 persons gathered in the Grand Court @ Macy's Department Store in Philly. They mingled with the crowd and then accompanied by the (Wanamaker) worlds largest working pipe organ, sang Handel's "Hallelujah Chorus" to a stunned & surprised audience, which some joined in to sing. This was presented by the Knights' Foundation, "Ramdom Acts of Culture"* 

*It was so inspirational to me to hear our Lord's name proclaimed in the midst of people from all walks of life & witness the wonderful response from both the shoppers and performers alike.*


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 2, 2010)

Winter Woman said:


> Why didn't we think of this in the USA?
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/road-paving-machine.htm


OK, that is genius for communities that use brick roads. That is a back and labor saving machine.


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 2, 2010)

This story is true, I didn't know this man even existed. I checked with Snopes.com 
http://www.snopes.com/politics/military/freeman.asp 

I removed all the political BS that was attached and left only the facts. 


You're a 19 year old kid. 

You're critically wounded and dying in the jungle somewhere in the Central Highlands of Viet Nam.

It's November 11, 1967. 
LZ (landing zone) X-ray. 

Your unit is outnumbered 8-1 and the enemy fire is so intense, from 100 yards away, that your CO (commanding officer) has ordered the MedEvac helicopters to stop coming in. 

You're lying there, listening to the enemy machine guns and you know you're not getting out. 

Your family is half way around the world, 12,000 miles away, and you'll never see them again. 

As the world starts to fade in and out, you know this is the day. 

Then - over the machine gun noise - you faintly hear that sound of a helicopter. 

You look up to see a Huey coming in. But ... It doesn't seem real because no MedEvac markings are on it. 

Captain Ed Freeman is coming in for you. 

He's not MedEvac so it's not his job, but he heard the radio call and decided he's flying his Huey down into the machine gun fire anyway. 

Even after the MedEvacs were ordered not to come. He's coming anyway.

And he drops it in and sits there in the machine gun fire, as they load 3 of you at a time on board. 

Then he flies you up and out through the gunfire to the doctors and nurses and safety. 

And, _he kept coming back_!! 13 more times!! 
Until all the wounded were out. No one knew until the mission was over that the Captain had been hit 4 times in the legs and left arm. 

He took 29 of you and your buddies out that day. Some would not have made it without the Captain and his Huey. *

Medal of Honor Recipient, Captain Ed Freeman, United States Air Force, died last Wednesday at the age of 70, in Boise, Idaho .. He past in August 2008.* 

May God Bless and Rest His Soul.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 2, 2010)

@Winter Woman,
I am retired Army / Air Force and in the words of Bill Murray from the movie Stripes..."That's the fact jack!"
+rep


----------



## ANC (Dec 3, 2010)

[video=youtube;NaU8dbVgneU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NaU8dbVgneU&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 3, 2010)

[video=youtube;TLQlA-mr5gM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLQlA-mr5gM[/video]


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2010)

hahahaha, lmfao at this...in Holland we have a joke about the roads (lego brick roads) Basically they are constantly moving them around as there are not enough bricks to lay all the roads, (so somewhere there is always an unlaid road) that's probably why they came up with a machine like that...bloody cloggies, ingenius!



Winter Woman said:


> Why didn't we think of this in the USA?
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/road-paving-machine.htm


----------



## ANC (Dec 3, 2010)

[video=youtube;5xgNXkVeTgk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xgNXkVeTgk&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 3, 2010)

Hope that guy ended up ok. He was a dancin, dancin', dancing machine (done in Michael Jackson style). He sure was enjoying himself. Good one Fdd.



fdd2blk said:


> [video=youtube;TLQlA-mr5gM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLQlA-mr5gM[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 3, 2010)

Thank you for being a Vet, I deeply appreciate it. Mr. Freeman was truly a hero. I wonder if anyone hear has ever heard of Audie Murphy? 



Dirty Harry said:


> @Winter Woman,
> I am retired Army / Air Force and in the words of Bill Murray from the movie Stripes..."That's the fact jack!"
> +rep


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 3, 2010)

Not only was he a hero beyond compare he was a movie star too. 

*[SIZE=+2]A[/SIZE]*udie *[SIZE=+2]L[/SIZE]*eon *[SIZE=+2]M[/SIZE]*urphy, son of poor Texas sharecroppers, rose to national fame as the most decorated U.S. combat soldier of World War II. *Among his* *33 awards and decorations was the Medal of Honor*, the highest military awardfor bravery that can be given to any individual in the United States of America, for "conspicuous gallantry and intrepidity at the risk of his life above and beyond the call of duty." He also received every decoration for valor that his country had to offer, some of them more than once, including 5 decorations by France and Belgium. *Credited with either killing over 240 of the enemy *while wounding and capturing many others, he became a legend within the 3rd Infantry Division. Beginning his service as an Army Private, Audie quickly rose to the enlisted rank of Staff Sergeant, was given a "battle field" commission as 2nd Lieutenant, *was wounded three times, fought in 9 major campaigns across the European Theater*, and survived the war.

During Murphy's 3 years active service as a combat soldier in World War II, Audie became one of the best fighting combat soldiers of this or any other century. What Audie accomplished during this period is most significant and probably will never be repeated by another soldier, given today's high-tech type of warfare. The U.S. Army has always declared that there will never be another Audie Murphy.


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 3, 2010)

I am passing this on to you because it definitely works, and we could all use a little more calmness in our lives. By following simple advice heard on the Dr. Phil show, you too can find inner peace. Dr Phil proclaimed, _"The way to achieve inner peace is to finish all the things you have started and have never finished."
_
So, I looked around my house to see all the things I started and hadn't finished, and before leaving the house this morning, I finished off a bottle of Merlot, a bottle of Bailey's Irish Cream, a package of Oreos, the remainder of my old Prozac prescription, the rest of the cheesecake, some Doritos, a box of chocolates, and the last bit of the tequila. 

You have no idea how freaking good I feel right now.


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Dec 3, 2010)

http://www.kontraband.com/videos/25006/Treevenge/#show


----------



## BDBandit (Dec 3, 2010)

[youtube]OykLR105KGI&[/youtube]


[youtube]a5MTWzS8hFw[/youtube]


always good for some quick lols


----------



## ...... (Dec 3, 2010)

Dirty Harry said:


> @......
> I have read that on a couple news sites. I do believe it happened but IMHO it was the gay man who was sexually assaulted.
> Hell, if the searches all came with a "happy ending" maybe people would be more open to it


I dont know lol.I think they tried to make it to funny.
They said his last name was cummings hahahaha.
Just to many weird coincidences for it to be true.


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 3, 2010)

*90% of people say 'oh shit' before**
going in the ditch on a slippery road. 
**
the other 10% are from michigan and they say, 'hold my beer this is gonna be fun!!!*


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 3, 2010)

A blonde and a brunette were taking the elevator to the lobby from the 25th floor. On the 23rd floor, a very handsome looking man with great hair but obvious dandruff gets into the elevator.

The women exchange a look acknowledging just how good looking this man is.

The man gets off the elevator on the 12th floor. The women watch him exit the elevator.

Then the brunette turns to the blonde and says, "God, was he good looking, but someone ought to give him some Head & Shoulders."

To which the blonde replies.....

"How do you give Shoulders


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 3, 2010)

*Q. What's the Cuban National Anthem?* 
*A. ** Row, Row, Row Your Boat.**
*
*Q. Where does an Irish family go on vacation?* 
*A. ** A different bar**.* 

*Q. What did the Chinese couple name their tan, curly-haired baby?* 
*A. **Sum Ting Wong**.* 
 
*Q. What do you call it when an Italian has one arm shorter than the other?* 
*A. A speech impediment.*
 
*Q. Why aren't there any Puerto Ricans On Star Trek?* 
*A**.**Because they're not going to work in the future either.* 

*Q. Why do Driver Ed classes in redneck schools use the car only on **
**Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays?* 
*A. ** Because on Tuesday and Thursday, the Sex Ed class uses it.* 
 
*Q. What's the difference between a southern zoo and a northern zoo?**
**A. **The southern zoo has a description of the animal along with a recipe.* 
 
*Q How do you get a sweet little 80-year-old lady to say the 'F' word?*
*A. Get another sweet little 80-year-old lady to yell, 'BINGO!**'* 

*Q. What's the difference between a northern fairytale and a southern fairytale?* 
*A. A northern fairytale begins, ....'Once upon a time...'* 
* A southern fairytale begins,... 'Y'all ain't gonna believe this shit.'**
* 
*Q. Why doesn't Mexico have an Olympic team?* 
*A. Because all the Mexicans who can**run, jump or swim are already in the United **States*


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 3, 2010)

I checked with snopes and yes, this one is very true. 




[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] ...The Whale... If you read a recent front page story of the San Francisco Chronicle, you would have read about a female humpback whale who had become entangled in a spider web of crab traps and lines. She was weighted down by hundreds of pounds of traps that caused her to struggle to stay afloat. She also had hundreds of yards of line rope wrapped around her body, her tail, her torso, a line tugging in her mouth.

A fisherman spotted her just east of the Farallon Islands (outside the Golden Gate ) and radioed an environmental group for help. Within a few hours, the rescue team arrived and determined that she was so bad off, the only way to save her was to dive in and untangle her. 

They worked for hours with curved knives and eventually freed her. When she was free, the divers say she swam in what seemed like joyous circles. She then came back to each and every diver, one at a time, and nudged them, pushed them gently around as she was thanking them.

Some said it was the most incredibly beautiful experience of their lives. The guy who cut the rope out of her mouth said her eyes were following him the whole time, and he will never be the same. 



[/FONT]


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 3, 2010)

I don't have a joke or a line for this one. But, when she blows, she's really gonna blow.


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 3, 2010)

As an animal lover and rescuer of many shelter animals and strays I am always amazed when I see a rescue via nature.
+rep for that as I expected a different ending to this.



ANC said:


> [video=youtube;NaU8dbVgneU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NaU8dbVgneU&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## ANC (Dec 3, 2010)

Whatever you do if you come to africa, don't mess around hippo's they are the most dangerous land mammal and accounts for the majority of deaths by wild animals.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 3, 2010)

ANC said:


> Whatever you do if you come to africa, don't mess around hippo's they are the most dangerous land mammal and accounts for the majority of deaths by wild animals.


 Agreed. They can chomp a human in half. That is why that video was so surprising. A large killing machine helping a baby animal out of the water goes against the normal laws of nature.


----------



## ANC (Dec 3, 2010)

I think the resques were more accidental, I think the hippo was playing with the other animals, but it was awesome enough to see, and chances are always that things are more than what they seem...


----------



## realmaple1 (Dec 3, 2010)

I dont know if this was played but that monkey shat on the tigers.
[video=youtube;W0I0nMD4pXw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0I0nMD4pXw[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 3, 2010)

I use to work with a guy from Jo Burg (?) He told me that our wild animals are different that the one in Africa. Ours, for the most part, can coexist with humans and yours usually doesn't. Is that true?



ANC said:


> I think the resques were more accidental, I think the hippo was playing with the other animals, but it was awesome enough to see, and chances are always that things are more than what they seem...


----------



## ANC (Dec 3, 2010)

Lol, in africa even the people can't coexist with each other...
Peacefull moments consists out of surveying that which you have conquered.


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 3, 2010)

Eck, doesn't sound too friendly. I got freaked out when I was walking in the woods in northern Michigan at night and came across a brown bear. I very slow backed up and he went his merry way, I don't think anything in Africa would have done that. 



ANC said:


> Lol, in africa even the people can't coexist with each other...
> Peacefull moments consists out of surveying that which you have conquered.


----------



## ANC (Dec 4, 2010)

[video=youtube;LkSOrtiiHoA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkSOrtiiHoA&feature=grec_browse[/video]


----------



## harveyjarvey (Dec 4, 2010)

WInter women, Try and keep it to Pictures and videos that make you laugh... We are very stoned and dont want to read. Youre awesome though just so you know


----------



## DST (Dec 4, 2010)

i went on a game walk with a zulu guide in hluhluwe umfolozi park, he told us, "if you see Leapord or a Lion, do not run....if you see an Elephant, run for your life!!! 
......we then signed our forms (or our lifes away) and he promtly picked up his gun and said, "And now I have premission to shoot you, hahahaha", I was like, c'mon, is this Zulu humour, it's like the crack of piss O'clock, and I've got some guy telling me to run from Elephants, and that he can shoot me...was a fun day!!!! We were followed by giraffes!!!



Winter Woman said:


> Eck, doesn't sound too friendly. I got freaked out when I was walking in the woods in northern Michigan at night and came across a brown bear. I very slow backed up and he went his merry way, I don't think anything in Africa would have done that.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 4, 2010)

I spent 8 days in Mombasa Kenya in 1990.stayed in a Hotel in the canopy of the Jungle.There were probably 20 of us.A buddy of mine and I had had enough African Beer and Jungle swag in us to decide to shinny down the columns and go to the watering hole.We only got within 100 yards and all the tough guy in us went away.I don't remember how high those columns were but we made it back up them in a fuckin hurry.The next night we went into town and was about to go into a bar when a big ass doorman picked up a Prostitute and slammed her on her head,killed her instantly.Still went into the bar but thats another story.Africa is beautiful but I wouldn't recommend it to the Cancun Tourist.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 4, 2010)

harveyjarvey said:


> WInter women, Try and keep it to Pictures and videos that make you laugh... We are very stoned and dont want to read. Youre awesome though just so you know


I enjoy reading her post's. Pass-em over if you don't.
WW, Keep it up.


----------



## Leothwyn (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 4, 2010)

*The Lone Ranger's* 
*Last Request*
​ 
*TheLone Ranger was ambushed and captured by an enemy Indian War Party. *​ 
​ 
*The Indian Chief proclaims,*​ 
​ 
*"So, YOU are the great Lone Ranger" ...*​ 
**​ 
*"In honor of the Harvest Festival, *
*YOU will be executed in three days." *​ 
*"Before I kill you, I grant you three requests"*​ 
*"What is your FIRST request???' *​ 
*The Lone Ranger responds, *
*"I'd like to speak to my horse." *​ 

**​ 
*The Chief nods and Silver is brought *
*before the Lone Ranger who whispers in *
*Silver's ear, and the horse gallops away. *​ 
*Later that evening, Silver returns with *
*a beautiful blonde woman on his back. *
*As the Indian Chief watches, the blonde *
*enters the Lone Ranger's tent and spends the night. *​ 
**​ 
*The next morning the Indian Chief admits *
*he's impressed. *
*"You have a very fine and loyal horse", *​ 
*"But I will still kill you in two days." *​ 
*"What is your SECOND request???" *​


*The Lone Ranger again asks to speak *
*to his horse. *
*Silver is brought to him, and he again whispers in the horse's ear. *​ 
*As before, Silver takes off and disappears over the horizon. *​ 
*Later that evening, to the Chief's surprise, *
*Silver again returns, this time with a *
*voluptuous brunette, more attractive than the blonde. *​

**​ 
*She enters the Lone Rangers tent *
*and spends the night. *​ 
*The following morning the Indian Chief*
*is again impressed. *
*"You are indeed a man of many talents," *​ 
*"But I will still kill you tomorrow." *​ 
*"What is your LAST request ???" *​

*The Lone Ranger responds, *
*"I'd like to speak to my horse, .... alone." *​ 
*The Chief is curious, but he agrees, *
*and Silver is brought to *
*the Lone Ranger's tent. *​ 
*Oncethey 're alone, the Lone Ranger grabs Silver by both ears, looks him square in the eye and says,*​ 
*"READ MY LIPS!!!!" *​ 
*FOR... THE... LAST... TIME... *​ 



*"BRING POSSE"*​


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 4, 2010)

LOL, I should have thought of that. I do need diamond rings. The BIG dangly kind.




fdd2blk said:


> can you hook me up with any diamonds?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 4, 2010)

Winter Woman said:


> LOL, I should have thought of that. I do need diamond rings. The BIG dangly kind.


i hear if you go to the source they are pretty cheap. from what i understand, diamonds are quit common.


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 4, 2010)

I'll try to mix it up more. I just post what I get. WW



harveyjarvey said:


> WInter women, Try and keep it to Pictures and videos that make you laugh... We are very stoned and dont want to read. Youre awesome though just so you know


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 4, 2010)

Go to the source. I like to shoot, but I don't like being shot at. LOL



fdd2blk said:


> i hear if you go to the source they are pretty cheap. from what i understand, diamonds are quit common.


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 4, 2010)

No matter if you believe in a higher power or not this video is just pure unadultered beauty at its very best from start to finish. I now know I need to travel a lot more than I do. 

http://www.andiesisle.com/creation/magnificent.html

It reminded to say, Merry Christmas and Peace to All.


----------



## ANC (Dec 4, 2010)

Its not that bad, especialy down around cape town its almost unheard of.
There are murders, but its gang related and in ghettos no one in his right mind would enter.
The rest of the place is any first world tourist's dream.


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 4, 2010)

TRUTHS THAT =ITTLE CHILDREN HAVE LEARNED: 
1) No matter how hard you try, you can't baptize cats.. 
2) When your Mom is mad at your Dad, don't let her brush your hair.
3) If your sister hits you, don't hit her back. They always catch the second person. 
4) Never ask your 3-year old brother to hold a tomato.
5) You can't trust dogs to watch your food..
6) Don't sneeze when someone is cutting your hair..
7) Never hold a Dust-Buster and a cat at the same time. 
 You can't hide a piece of broccoli in a glass of milk. 
9) Don't wear polka-dot underwear under white shorts.
10) The best place to be when you're sad is Grandma's lap.


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 4, 2010)

GREAT TRUTHS THAT ADULTS HAVE LEARNED:
1) Raising teenagers is like nailing jelly to a tree.
2) Wrinkles don't hurt.
3) Families are like fudge...mostly sweet, with a few nuts 
4) Today's mighty oak is just yesterday's nut that held its ground... 
5) Laughing is good exercise. It's like jogging on the inside.
6) Middle age is when you choose your cereal for the fiber, not the toy.. 

GREAT TRUTHS ABOUT GROWING OLD

1) Growing old is mandatory; growing up is optional... 
2) Forget the health food. I need all the preservatives I can get. 
3) When you fall down, you wonder what else you can do while you're down there.
4) You're getting old when you get the same sensation from a rocking chair that you once got from a roller coaster. 
5) It's frustrating when you know all the answers but nobody bothers to ask you the questions... 
6) Time may be a great healer, but it's a lousy beautician
7) Wisdom comes with age, but sometimes age comes slone. 

THE FOUR STAGES OF LIFE:
1) You believe in Santa Claus. 
2) You don't believe in Santa Claus.
3) You are Santa Claus..
4) You look like Santa Claus. 


SUCCESS:

At age 4 success is . . . . Not piddling in your pants. 
At age 12 success is . . . Having friends. 
At age 17 success is . . Having a driver's license. 
At age 35 success is . . . ..having money.
At age 50 success is . . . Having money..
At age 70 success is . .. . Having a drivers license. 
At age 75 success is . ... . Having friends. 
At age 80 success is . . .. Not piddling in your pants.


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm sure the guy in the surf got nailed. Music sucks. 

[youtube]cp66bk0-fIE[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 5, 2010)

*ELECTRONIC PICKPOCKET* - MUST VIEW FOR ANYONE WITH RFID TAGGED DRIVERS LICENSE, PASSPORT, CARD CARD (You know the swipe kind). 

http://www.wreg.com/videobeta/?watchId=8ba6f8fc-90a2-4711-90ea-1884ec348310


----------



## StonedPony (Dec 5, 2010)

Winter Woman said:


> I am passing this on to you because it definitely works, and we could all use a little more calmness in our lives. By following simple advice heard on the Dr. Phil show, you too can find inner peace. Dr Phil proclaimed, _"The way to achieve inner peace is to finish all the things you have started and have never finished."_
> 
> So, I looked around my house to see all the things I started and hadn't finished, and before leaving the house this morning, I finished off a bottle of Merlot, a bottle of Bailey's Irish Cream, a package of Oreos, the remainder of my old Prozac prescription, the rest of the cheesecake, some Doritos, a box of chocolates, and the last bit of the tequila.
> 
> You have no idea how freaking good I feel right now.


 Inner Peace is being out of pot and go to the freezer to get a popsicle and find your grinder you put in 2 months agon wiht 2 grams of AK47 you forgot to grind up and smoke and get the pollen from. Just my oppinion your milage may vary.


----------



## StonedPony (Dec 5, 2010)

doniawon said:


> you smoking males again? or you talkin about kief.


 keef but we call it pollen even thought its a male term just like they sell pollen it should really be keef press but most stoners understand what you mean when you say pollen...just slang term...............But if you want to get TECHY about it hehehehehehhe nah not me its frigging pollen and it smokes and I get high eat cheetoes and watch porn......Doctors are worried about my orange penis......


----------



## StonedPony (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## bestbuds09 (Dec 6, 2010)

this shit has got to be the funniest phone prank ever.................. 

[youtube]mkdoogjic4I[/youtube]


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## StonedPony (Dec 6, 2010)

*yes rosie you ARE the father*



maury chrsitmas rosie


----------



## Leothwyn (Dec 6, 2010)

ANC said:


> and a surefire way of never haveing to take it up the exhaust again.


LOL - very true.

------


----------



## ANC (Dec 6, 2010)

That guy in the background needs a caption.


----------



## ANC (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 6, 2010)

ANC said:


> That guy in the background needs a caption.


Yes Mr. President, as you can see at the very end of your rectal exam we found the blockage. Its your head. Sorry about splitting your lip during the procedure.


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 6, 2010)

*Mich. woman may sue over toilet paper dispenser*

 
By ED WHITE, Associated Press Ed White, Associated Press &#8211; Mon Dec 6, 12:20 pm ET
DETROIT &#8211; A Michigan woman whose hand was broken while she was reaching for toilet paper can sue a restaurant over her injury.

The case is dividing the Michigan Supreme Court. The court's liberal majority says a jury should decide whether the dispenser created an unreasonable risk of harm at Texas Roadhouse in Taylor

The court's three conservative justices say there should be no liability for ordinary accidents.

Sheri Schooley says it's a "bizarre story." She says the cover on the dispenser fell on her right hand, breaking it.

The 58-year-old South Rockwood woman says she can't work as an administrative assistant because she can't type. Schooley also says her bowling average dropped by 40 pins after she was forced to switch hands.
A lower court refused to dismiss the lawsuit.


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 6, 2010)

[youtube]WHWJYaGO4DE[/youtube]


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Dec 6, 2010)

[youtube]nO-GsDwYwtI[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 6, 2010)

Rack this one up to another animal saving a human. Incredible dog. 


[youtube]iA9pw53WaKQ[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Dec 7, 2010)

That was brilliant^^^ They all just left the dog to get on scrapping with the bull!!! Game as little doggie!!


----------



## alberts (Dec 7, 2010)

that's wHy i don't bull fight


Mario KArt


----------



## DST (Dec 7, 2010)

What happens when you carry 25litres of paint in the back of your car and crash...the blue car carried the paint.





















By all account the ambulance driver didn't let the paramedic out of the ambulance as she was pissing herself laughing.....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 7, 2010)

I hope that was latex paint, otherwise cleanup is going to sting.


----------



## poonjoon (Dec 7, 2010)

[video=youtube;4gqJXXZ-HbU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gqJXXZ-HbU[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Dec 7, 2010)

[video=youtube;hMxjFu0ueKc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMxjFu0ueKc[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Dec 7, 2010)

this one is the best fuckin song by kim dong wonnnn

[video=youtube;kBSTPo2N2mE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBSTPo2N2mE[/video]


----------



## ANC (Dec 7, 2010)

poonjoon said:


> [video=youtube;4gqJXXZ-HbU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gqJXXZ-HbU[/video]


Rape me in my thighs


----------



## Kodank Moment (Dec 7, 2010)

That Asian was hilarious...and in the second picture of the paint accident....the tow truck says classic in the background. Lol.


----------



## ANC (Dec 7, 2010)

[video=youtube;BymeLkZ7GqM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BymeLkZ7GqM&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Dec 7, 2010)

[youtube]d4Nli2pO4zg[/youtube]
[youtube]MytfhzcSF-Y[/youtube]


----------



## ANC (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 7, 2010)

Need this in English and Spanish


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 7, 2010)

View attachment 1311132


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 7, 2010)

*The little girl is growing up!!*
*BIRTHDAY REMINDER *

This week we celebrate a special birthday. 




Monica Lewinsky turns 44. 
Can you believe it? 

It seems like only yesterday,she was crawling around the White House on her hands and knees, putting everything in her mouth.

They grow up so fast, don't they?


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 7, 2010)

I think he speaks for a lot of men


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 7, 2010)

If you like golf you'll like this one

http://www.golfquotesmovie.com/?cm_mmc=CheetahMail-_-FR-_-12.3.10-_-GQGGMovie


----------



## TheStonerPrincess (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 7, 2010)

Where's the cooler?


----------



## TheStonerPrincess (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## TheStonerPrincess (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## tardis (Dec 7, 2010)

ANC said:


> That guy in the background needs a caption.


That Mr President is everything that republicans and democrats in office know about how the US Economy works.


----------



## thegersman (Dec 7, 2010)

yuk yuk


----------



## purplehazin (Dec 7, 2010)

[video=youtube;qXo3NFqkaRM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXo3NFqkaRM&feature=related[/video]


----------



## bestbuds09 (Dec 8, 2010)

[youtube]l18u5JcFNLM[/youtube]


----------



## ANC (Dec 9, 2010)

[video=youtube;ly0r59GyUjo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ly0r59GyUjo[/video]


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2010)

*Broadfield pub petrol bomber runs into lamppost*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-11942814


----------



## purplehazin (Dec 9, 2010)

You know this world is going to shit when you have to watch a 30 second advertisement for an 11 second clip that can't be found...


----------



## budlover13 (Dec 9, 2010)

Talk about tough times.


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 9, 2010)

LMAO. I think I know that guy and he posts on RIU regularly. Any guesses who he is? 


http://www.ibeatyou.com/entry/691a05/german-coast-guard


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 9, 2010)

Sorry about that, eh?

http://www.ibeatyou.com/entry/6fa077/hosers-in-space


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 9, 2010)

Bike thief caught red handed.
[youtube]xi6XtthI2F0[/youtube]

Ok, so I don't know how to embed. Could someone embed this and point me to the sticky telling me how to do it right?

AHHH! Got it. Thanks Winter Woman!


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 9, 2010)

How to embed. Just follow the instructions. 

http://help.forumotion.com/script-code-problems-f43/how-to-add-youtube-videos-link-t76535.htm



Dirty Harry said:


> Bike thief caught red handed.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xi6XtthI2F0
> 
> Ok, so I don't know how to embed. Could someone embed this and point me to the sticky telling me how to do it right?


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 9, 2010)

Great compilation. 

[youtube]d6wRkzCW5qI[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 9, 2010)

Unbelievable


----------



## TheStonerPrincess (Dec 9, 2010)

Winter Woman said:


> Unbelievable
> 
> View attachment 1316128


omg thats so messed up! some people dont deserve to be parents


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 9, 2010)

I agree wholeheartedly. He had no choice....



TheStonerPrincess said:


> omg thats so messed up! some people dont deserve to be parents


----------



## TheStonerPrincess (Dec 9, 2010)

Winter Woman said:


> I agree wholeheartedly. He had no choice....


oh wow..i just read more of that article..if i was him, i wouldnt have been worried about going to work..i would have called my work and explained what happened and then i would have called 911...


----------



## TheStonerPrincess (Dec 9, 2010)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Or 911 first.


haha yeah i agree..i should have put that first


----------



## Leothwyn (Dec 9, 2010)

Maybe not so LOL, but some crazy lego stuff:


----------



## Leothwyn (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## ANC (Dec 10, 2010)

Once again, The Washington Post has published the winning submissions to its yearly neologism contest, in which readers are asked to supply alternate meanings for common words.
The winners are:
1. Coffee (n.), the person upon whom one coughs.
2. Flabbergasted (adj.), appalled over how much weight you have gained.
3. Abdicate (v.), to give up all hope of ever having a flat stomach.
4. Esplanade (v.), to attempt an explanation while drunk.
5. Willy-nilly (adj.), impotent.
6. Negligent (adj.), describes a condition in which you absentmindedly answer the door in your nightgown.
7. Lymph (v.), to walk with a lisp.
8. Gargoyle (n.), olive-flavored mouthwash.
9. Flatulance (n.) emergency vehicle that picks you up after you are run over by a steamroller.
10. Balderdash (n.), a rapidly receding hairline.
11. Testicle (n.), a humorous question on an exam.
12. Rectitude (n.), the formal, dignified bearing adopted by proctologists.
13. Pokemon (n), a Rastafarian proctologist.
14. Oyster (n.), a person who sprinkles his conversation with Yiddishisms.
15. Frisbeetarianism (n.), (back by popular demand): The belief that when you die, your Soul flies up onto the roof and gets stuck there.
16. Circumvent (n.), an opening in the front of boxer shorts worn by Jewish men.

The Washington Post's Style Invitational also asked readers to take any word from the dictionary, alter it by adding, subtracting, or changing one letter, and supply a new definition. 
Here are this year's winners:
1. Bozone (n.): The substance surrounding stupid people that stops bright ideas from penetrating. The bozone layer, unfortunately, shows little sign of breaking down in the near future. 
2. Foreploy (v): Any misrepresentation about yourself for the purpose of getting laid.
3. Cashtration (n.): The act of buying a house, which renders the subject financially impotent for an indefinite period.
4. Giraffiti (n): Vandalism spray-painted very, very high.
5. Sarchasm (n): The gulf between the author of sarcastic wit and the person who doesn't get it.
6. Inoculatte (v): To take coffee intravenously when you are running late.
7. Hipatitis (n): Terminal coolness.
8. Osteopornosis (n): A degenerate disease. (This one got extra credit.)
9. Karmageddon (n): its like, when everybody is sending off all these really bad vibes, right? And then, like, the Earth explodes and it's like, a serious bummer.
10. Decafalon (n.): The grueling event of getting through the day consuming only things that are good for you.
11. Glibido (v): All talk and no action.
12. Dopeler effect (n): The tendency of stupid ideas to seem smarter when they come at you rapidly.
13. Arachnoleptic fit (n.): The frantic dance performed just after you've accidentally walked through a spider web.
14. Beelzebug (n.): Satan in the form of a mosquito that gets into your bedroom at three in the morning and cannot be cast out.
15. Caterpallor (n.): The color you turn after finding half a grub in the fruit you're eating.
And the pick of the literature:
16. Ignoranus (n): A person who's both stupid and an asshole.



> for those who can read, the rest of you can just skip this bit.


----------



## Dirtfree (Dec 10, 2010)

Dirty Harry said:


> Bike thief caught red handed.
> [youtube]xi6XtthI2F0[/youtube]
> 
> Ok, so I don't know how to embed. Could someone embed this and point me to the sticky telling me how to do it right?
> ...


Now thats fuckin funny!! They should have spray painted that red hand on his back.


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 10, 2010)

Quite season appropriate.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 10, 2010)

EFILROFKGD said:


>


Haha. I can only suspect she's talking about Julian Assange.


EDIT: My bad. It says Wikileaks in the screenshot.


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 10, 2010)

Gotta watch the whole thing!

[youtube]qxOTtVkFk2E[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 10, 2010)

Oh well. 

[youtube]bOXnxmlEkY0[/youtube]


----------



## Pipe Dream (Dec 10, 2010)

Winter Woman said:


> Oh well.
> 
> [youtube]bOXnxmlEkY0[/youtube]


that is so totally wrong there's no way I'd keep a str8 face.

edit the best condom commercial EVER!!!


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 10, 2010)

no, I won't use these ringtones. 

[youtube]RGRvPKEXWZQ[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 11, 2010)

I wish I knew what the endings says. 

[youtube]ksaaER-PEXA[/youtube]


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Dec 11, 2010)

haha nice vids WM

[youtube]apmir1AURIE[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 11, 2010)

I think I need to start chewing gum
[youtube]95tmP7NyXnY[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 11, 2010)

Someone had to die in this wreck. 

[youtube]mIodMbVJqkw[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 11, 2010)

Luckiest driver ever
[youtube]UF9Koljd0RA[/youtube]


----------



## ANC (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 11, 2010)

*A couple was at home watching TV. The husband had the clicker and was switching back and forth between the golf channel and the porn channel.

The wife became more and more annoyed and finally said: "For god's sake. Leave it on the porn channel. You already know how to play golf.*


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 12, 2010)

Piranha bite test

[youtube]A5JpWWTtVMo[/youtube]


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 12, 2010)

Winter Woman said:


> I wish I knew what the endings says.


 for her piece of mind i hope she killed that nasty bastard in his sleep


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## ...... (Dec 12, 2010)

Winter Woman said:


> Piranha bite test
> 
> [youtube]A5JpWWTtVMo[/youtube]


Lol this made me laugh so hard.
It looked like he was going for his finger next.


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 12, 2010)

At least she got them all back. 


http://www.bofunk.com/video/11494/duck_family_blasted_by_high_winds.html


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 12, 2010)

LMAO, gotta see the end. 

http://www.bofunk.com/video/11489/psycho_dude_stoked_over_house_fire.html

Edit- sorry here is the right link


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## `SoA || Asi (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 12, 2010)

They do exist.


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 12, 2010)

It's spelled CAT


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 12, 2010)

I swear this was me Friday night. LOL

http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1944529


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 12, 2010)

I've gotta find one with a chick in an elf costume. The Mrs. Santa stuff is hilarious but an elf would be even more so.


----------



## ANC (Dec 13, 2010)

[video=youtube;X2UPUaYLx68]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2UPUaYLx68[/video]


----------



## DST (Dec 13, 2010)

Its an advert by a company called Mercator, offering a flexible mortgage solution. And basically say's

"Because you never know when you might want to start living alone."

But in the enivitable Dutch style of being able to make everything smaller, including sentences.



Winter Woman said:


> I wish I knew what the endings says.
> 
> [youtube]ksaaER-PEXA[/youtube]


----------



## ANC (Dec 13, 2010)

Now put the bakkie (what we call a small "truck"), ontop of a truck.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 13, 2010)

Dirtfree said:


> Should have gotten a longer rope!


If you notice at the end, the truck stops because it is against a wall or something. He didn't even have a chance to keep moving forward to try and avoid getting his. Classic example of piss poor planning.


----------



## DST (Dec 13, 2010)

that's true, as the title says, a Kak plan...too funny. But then you could probably fill up the whole RIU server with madcap driving incidents from South Africa.



Dirty Harry said:


> If you notice at the end, the truck stops because it is against a wall or something. He didn't even have a chance to keep moving forward to try and avoid getting his. Classic example of piss poor planning.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm coming over to your house ANC.... I need some DMT.... Time for another extraction, NOT to be documented...


----------



## DST (Dec 13, 2010)

oh you definitely have more.......I ain't never seen anyone tie a hose pipe around their wheel....instead of a tyre, lmao. Statistically with the amount of driving accidents, I think it goes hand in hand that there will be lots of mad things happening. Are you trying to tell me you are one of the few SA'ers who hasn't fallen asleep at a Robot after a few drinks? lol.



ANC said:


> I don't think its that we have more, we just are more proud of it...


----------



## ANC (Dec 13, 2010)

I don't drink, well, maybe half a beer a year...
A bigproblem here is that there is basicaly no traffic law enforcement.
I think I could reverse up the highway all the way from here to Cape Town without encountering a traffic cop.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 13, 2010)

Sounds like an educated mans fantasy. Couldn't you like, run for mayor and clean the place up?


----------



## ANC (Dec 13, 2010)

OOOh no, here we elected a president with a grade 6 education.... Education is for da white man.


----------



## K21701 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Big P (Dec 13, 2010)

ANC said:


> OOOh no, here we elected a president with a grade 6 education.... Education is for da white man.


 

we'll trade barack obama for that guy, I doubt he could do worse & atleast he knows how to dance. I bet obama dances like a white guy


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 13, 2010)

Big P said:


> we'll trade barack obama for that guy, I doubt he could do worse & atleast he knows how to dance. I bet obama dances like a white guy


[youtube]wzSVOcgKq04[/youtube]


----------



## ANC (Dec 13, 2010)

One puppet is as good as another.


----------



## tardis (Dec 13, 2010)

ANC said:


> One puppet is as good as another.


Yeah, he gotta watch out tho for his political Opponent Shredder.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 13, 2010)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> [youtube]wzSVOcgKq04[/youtube]


 He dances like a lesbian, but since he is a male...Well, he ain't dancing like a straight guy. I am a white guy who can't dance but I can pull off more manly moves than he did.
I have never seen a brother with no rhythm until now.


----------



## patlpp (Dec 13, 2010)

Dirty Harry said:


> He dances like a lesbian, but since he is a male...Well, he ain't dancing like a straight guy. I am a white guy who can't dance but I can pull off more manly moves than he did.
> I have never seen a brother with no rhythm until now.


He can burn one into the plate though![not]


[video=youtube;EJBlwUfIoDk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJBlwUfIoDk[/video]


----------



## Big P (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 13, 2010)

I think he took a shot at bowling and he is a gutter man.


----------



## Big P (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Big P (Dec 13, 2010)

now this how u dance


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm still not sure if I'm the one that after the first couple years, just fucking fell in love with G.W. Bush.  He was the most hilariously all-american president ever.  He just tried as hard as he could and it was terrible.


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 13, 2010)

Big P said:


>


OMG, that quote got it right. Good one.


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 13, 2010)

UPDATE ON MY SURGERY 
. 
_I tried to keep this a secret, but somehow the _
_news leaked out about it, so I thought I had _
_better tell everyone. _


. 
*Dear Family and Friends , *
_*. *_
_*Most of you know I went in for a surgical *_
_*procedure for a Butt Lift. I didn't have the *_
_*most pleasant experience. I should've left *_
_*well enough alone. *_
_*. *_
_*I wanted to show you how it turned out. I *_
_*hope this keeps YOU from having this done. *_
_*. *_
_*Please, PLEASE, *_*PLEASE **. **. **. **don't get a *
_*Butt Lift. You will most certainly regret it *_*!!! *
_*. *_​​


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 13, 2010)

No way that gorgeous woman in the avatar has transformed into that! What kind of surgical mishap could cause such an unfortunate outcome!


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 13, 2010)

*Elvis, When he was really "The King" - Martina McBride was digitally dropped in to this track **in 2008...Best close-up of Elvis I've ever seen!!!!* 

*You Gotta Watch This!**This is Modern-Tech at its finest. Very appropriate for this coming**"Christmas"*

*Check it out! ... Click on link below.* 

*http://release.theplatform.com/content.select?pid=5mCzgDf_lCZ3uKBDkKLY2_dqmD4_S0yF&UserName=Unknown *

*Amazing, simply amazing how good this is,* *I hope you enjoy this as much as I did.*

*Winter Woman-I don't really appreciate Elvis, but I know some people do. *







*Elvis - Born January 08, 1935. Died August 16, 1977*


*Martina - Born July29, 1966 -*


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 13, 2010)

That was a good digital drop. I never understood the Elvis thing nor the Beatles, probably due to my age.
Elvis was the #1 seller for Christmas albums but I just heard today that Manhiem Steamrollers has just beat him to the number two spot.


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 13, 2010)

Or not. Either way. I'm not picky. LOL


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Dec 13, 2010)

lol watch this xD
[youtube]BYqr3aM-oxc[/youtube]


----------



## K21701 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 13, 2010)

[youtube]ZNbgXRhNlcE[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 13, 2010)

Two women were having lunch together, and discussing the merits of cosmetic surgery.

The first woman said, I need to be honest with you, Im getting a boob job.


The second woman responded, Oh, thats nothing. Im thinking of having my asshole bleached!


Whoa, replied the first woman. I just cant picture your husband as a blonde!


----------



## vertise (Dec 13, 2010)

Winter Woman said:


> [youtube]ZNbgXRhNlcE[/youtube]


 This is very very funny, coming from a guy. This just shows how the male mind works. I mean, what we would do in front of a sig other if we could. Some are much more likely to happen, but sooner or later all of them do.


----------



## vertise (Dec 13, 2010)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 1322772
> View attachment 1322763
> View attachment 1322764
> View attachment 1322765
> ...


Exactly, very very accurate. I like the one esp where obama says "i got us out of the ditch". Made me giggle. Terrible Terrible president.


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Dec 13, 2010)

[youtube]D_pq01J4DOc[/youtube]


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 14, 2010)

[youtube]g5XdIdIP-Vo[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 14, 2010)

[youtube]kdJcYTh1rP0[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 14, 2010)

2009 American Dance Competition Winners 
There are at least a couple of future stars here.

[youtube]X4Uj-ESGduQ[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 14, 2010)

MUST SEE 

Someone give this young man a drum kit. 

[youtube]OAPVOFnAw_c[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 14, 2010)

The next Ginger Baker?

[youtube]yYECPiCIVdY[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 14, 2010)

Unbelievable 3-year old 
[youtube]-SNytfkJD4U[/youtube]


----------



## Leothwyn (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 15, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


>


Wow, let really is pitiful and quite sad.


----------



## rowlman (Dec 15, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


>


...wow, no one even came by to see if he wanted lunch??...I've worked with people like that


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 15, 2010)

since we're showing off badass lil drummers...this one owns over all of them..
[video=youtube;wD0tii2-BZo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wD0tii2-BZo[/video]


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 15, 2010)

[youtube]7rx2g2Crjm8[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 15, 2010)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> [youtube]7rx2g2Crjm8[/youtube]


With that avatar of yours I was waiting for something gruesome to pop up. lol 

Beautiful thank you. And cudoes for sticking with the theme.


----------



## mafia (Dec 15, 2010)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> since we're showing off badass lil drummers...*this one owns over all of them*..
> [video=youtube;wD0tii2-BZo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wD0tii2-BZo[/video]


Its real fair to compare a 12 year old to a 3 year old.


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 15, 2010)

[youtube]GE3DTJaTAiM[/youtube]


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm all about season appropriate.  I've gotten 3 reps for that video. LOL I watched the cartoon series Avatar with some family that day and a character sung a song that made me remember that song. These are the lyrics.


Leaves from the vine,
Falling so soon,
Like fragile tiny shells
Drifting in the pool.

Little soldier boy,
Come marching home.
Brave soldier boy,
Comes marching home.


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Dec 16, 2010)

[youtube]Y-vkZIICM2I[/youtube]


----------



## BDBandit (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 16, 2010)

I didn't know men could move like that. 

[youtube]vLwZCVOa5J0[/youtube]


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## Secret Jardin (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 16, 2010)

Secret Jardin said:


>


 this is the single most heat felt gift i have received this year


----------



## Big P (Dec 16, 2010)

[youtube]2Qdb6wC0Iz4[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 16, 2010)

OMG! My worse nightmare - a spider with a memory. Do you know how many I've missed? WW



EFILROFKGD said:


>


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Dec 16, 2010)

[youtube]eClDcR153KY[/youtube]
[youtube]sfWyZuNwYRk[/youtube]


----------



## IregAt420 (Dec 16, 2010)

To the T!


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Dec 16, 2010)

guess they didnt teach spelling lol


----------



## IregAt420 (Dec 16, 2010)

EFILROFKGD said:


> guess they didnt teach spelling lol


I didnt know if it was shortened or spelled wrong...still thought it was pretty cool tho


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 17, 2010)

mafia said:


> Its real fair to compare a 12 year old to a 3 year old.


 i was actually comparing him to the 13 yr old white kid...but yeah...he owns the lil 3 yr old too.


----------



## alberts (Dec 17, 2010)

Dayz GO by


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 17, 2010)

Winter Woman said:


> OMG! My worse nightmare - a spider with a memory. Do you know how many I've missed? WW


these bastards used to fill my night mares


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 17, 2010)

five years old fever sleeping cant wake up thousands of those things crawling over me in my dream ...no ANC i still don't lol to that image


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 17, 2010)

getting this out several decades after the fact have been therapeutic


----------



## d.s.m. (Dec 17, 2010)

And unexpected spider in my personal space will make me scream like a woman. Fucking hate 'em.


----------



## Big P (Dec 17, 2010)

makes me wonder what you would do with an expected spider in your presonal space........


----------



## ANC (Dec 17, 2010)

d.s.m. said:


> And unexpected spider in my personal space will make me scream like a woman. Fucking hate 'em.


You should have heard me when I played quake or doom 4 where the spiders rush from the side


----------



## Leothwyn (Dec 17, 2010)

Not so funny, but I thought it was sort of cool how it worked:


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 17, 2010)

*A man was lying in bed with his new girlfriend.* 
_*After having great sex ... *_​ 
_*She spent the next *__*hour *_
_*just rubbing his testicles ...*_​ 
_*Something she just loved to do.*_ 
_*As he was enjoying it, he turned and asked her,*_ 
_*"Why do you love doing that?"*_​ 
_*"Because", she replied, *__*"I Really Miss Mine"*_​


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 17, 2010)

i liked that florida snowbirds song. it is true as can be and reminded me of my parents house.


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 17, 2010)

I was just heading to bed and then I decided to check this thread and I see this big ass, butt ugly, 8-legged, sideway biting, so and so. Now I'm going to have to check the foot of my bed for Brown Recluses. lol



robert 14617 said:


> these bastards used to fill my night mares


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 17, 2010)

Yikes! That is just too much. I guess I hate scorpions too. This just made my skin crawl. 


QUOTE=Big P;5051730]makes me wonder what you would do with an expected spider in your presonal space........







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 17, 2010)

Don't feel sorry for the bugs, they out number us and they are planning a takeover. lol


The Cryptkeeper said:


> I feel sorry for bugs...


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 17, 2010)

Glad you liked it. I hate to admit I love the Fort Myers area. 



mastakoosh said:


> i liked that florida snowbirds song. it is true as can be and reminded me of my parents house.


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 17, 2010)

A Merry Digital Christmas!

[youtube]GkHNNPM7pJA[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 18, 2010)

You gotta see the one with the guy on the exercise equipment. Brings to mind the old saying about why does a dog lick his package, because he can. Well, that guy could of done that.
[youtube]BCpdWNENafc[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 18, 2010)

I want one. 


[youtube]Jz0BbIGbCCM[/youtube]


----------



## 2FT4PAR (Dec 18, 2010)

[youtube]4pcO7_S2WQs[/youtube]


----------



## canuckgrow (Dec 18, 2010)

Since its xmas and all.


----------



## ...... (Dec 18, 2010)

[video=youtube;f0qU404v1Og]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0qU404v1Og&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 19, 2010)

i might just start watching maury!


----------



## ANC (Dec 19, 2010)

I knew a little girl that used to scream and cry when she saw any living thing (except people), birsds, snails fucking anything.

I'm afraid these ladies are nuts.


----------



## ANC (Dec 19, 2010)

[video=youtube;DDewRA0E1zo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDewRA0E1zo[/video]


----------



## ...... (Dec 19, 2010)

I found this comment on the fresh prince video and thought it was funny.


In downtown Pakistan, Born and Raised, In a mud hut where I spend most of my days, Chillin' out, maxin' scrapping for food, And shootin up Infidels outside of the school, When a couple of clouds, that were up to no good, Start soaking everything in my neighbourhood, We had one big flood but nobody&#65279; cared, So we're all moving to England where we get free healthcare.


----------



## ...... (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## bestbuds09 (Dec 19, 2010)

hahahahah i dont watch football at all but the way he scored a touchdown was simply brilliant and funny..... hmm if they make fun of the opposing team more often i might watch football.... good vid


----------



## alberts (Dec 19, 2010)

lol @ chuck e cheese 

has to be the most bad ass way to cross the goal line..


----------



## Leothwyn (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## Leothwyn (Dec 19, 2010)

Getting into the holiday spirit: Farting on Christmas Shoppers.

[video=youtube;3caL3ldwbnU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3caL3ldwbnU&feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## ANC (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## a dog named chico (Dec 19, 2010)

[video=youtube;9FJoRxT6B5g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FJoRxT6B5g[/video]


----------



## LightningMcGreen (Dec 19, 2010)

/10characters


----------



## 2FT4PAR (Dec 19, 2010)

[youtube]DPeIVJmZRWM[/youtube]


----------



## 2FT4PAR (Dec 19, 2010)

[youtube]JiWqMQSUWCc[/youtube]


[youtube]6Q3NpKVXy40[/youtube]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 19, 2010)

@ Ship Launch Fail...I think they should of waited for high tide. If that was high tide, I think they built it at the wrong location.


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Dec 19, 2010)

[youtube]GYaGsRoeIZ0[/youtube]
[youtube]6DZVP7HHsjQ[/youtube]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 19, 2010)

I saw that movie. That kid who thought he was a robot was fucking bat shit insane.
Ok movie, but funny as hell when smoking.


----------



## 2FT4PAR (Dec 19, 2010)

I don't have the ball to do this.

[youtube]Ve15rZvRlfI[/youtube]


----------



## ANC (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 20, 2010)

Lordie, lordie, where is it that they load a trucks like that? Do you think it's photo shopped? 



ANC said:


>


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 20, 2010)

Winter Woman said:


> Lordie, lordie, where is it that they load a trucks like that? Do you think it's photo shopped?


 I think it is real. I have seen trains from different 3rd world countries where people are clinging to the train just like all that baggage. When you need to get your ass out of an area, some places have become very good on max. loading.

Remember, there are few if any traffic rules in a lot of places.


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 20, 2010)

Sometime I forget how good I have it, even if I do live in Michigan. 



Dirty Harry said:


> I think it is real. I have seen trains from different 3rd world countries where people are clinging to the train just like all that baggage. When you need to get your ass out of an area, some places have become very good on max. loading.
> 
> Remember, there are few if any traffic rules in a lot of places.


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 20, 2010)

STC (Senior Texting Code)


Since more and more Seniors are texting and tweeting there appears to be a need for a STC (Senior Texting Code). 
If you qualify for Senior Discounts this is the code for you.




ATD: At The Doctor's
BFF: Best Friend Farted
BTW: Bring The Wheelchair
BYOT: Bring Your Own Teeth
CBM: Covered By Medicare
CUATSC: See You At The Senior Center
DWI: Driving While Incontinent
FWB: Friend With Beta Blockers
FWIW: Forgot Where I Was
FYI: Found Your Insulin
GGPBL: Gotta Go, Pacemaker Battery Low!
GHA: Got Heartburn Again
HGBM: Had Good Bowel Movement
IMHO: Is My Hearing-Aid On?
LMDO: Laughing My Dentures Out
LOL: Living On Lipitor
LWO: Lawrence Welk's On
OMMR: On My Massage Recliner
OMSG: Oh My! Sorry, Gas.
ROFL... CGU: Rolling On The Floor Laughing... And Can't Get Up
SGGP: Sorry, Gotta Go Poop
TTYL: Talk To You Louder
WAITT: Who Am I Talking To?
WTFA: Wet The Furniture Again
WTP: Where's The Prunes?
WWNO: Walker Wheels Need Oil


----------



## Big P (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 20, 2010)

I like the frog.


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 20, 2010)

[youtube]1QG7QVbLSDc[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 20, 2010)

Closest call with a train that I've ever seen. 

[youtube]b6VOLXKRXRs[/youtube]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 20, 2010)

That almost looked like a zero damage snow cushioned push out of the way.
I sure as hell didn't see the tracks.



Winter Woman said:


> Closest call with a train that I've ever seen.
> 
> [youtube]b6VOLXKRXRs[/youtube]


----------



## Leothwyn (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 21, 2010)

I think the same thing. It also looked like they might have turned the wheel and moved at just the right time to coincide with that snow cushioned push. Either way, thank goodness, the train wasn't going real fast. 



Dirty Harry said:


> That almost looked like a zero damage snow cushioned push out of the way.
> I sure as hell didn't see the tracks.


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 21, 2010)

Click on link for a cute and heart warming milk and cookie for Santa 

http://ak.imgag.com/imgag/product/preview/flash/pdShell.swf?ihost=http://ak.imgag.com/imgag&brandldrPath=/product/full/el/&cardNum=/product/full/ap/3173936/graphic1


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 21, 2010)

[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*MICRO CHIP*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*IMPLANT ALLOWS *
*TERRORISTS TO SPEAKTO GOD*



*THE PATRIOTIC MICRO *[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*CHIP **is intended to be* [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*implanted in terrorists.*

*The implant is specifically* [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*designed to be injected*
*[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]in the forehead.[/FONT]*

*When properly installed, it* [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*will allow the one implanted,*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*to speak*
*[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]to God.[/FONT]*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]It comes in various sizes:







*The exact size of the implant* [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*will be selected by a well-trained*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*and highly skilled technician, *[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*who will also make the injection. No*
*[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]anesthetic is required.[/FONT]*


*The implant may or may* [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*not be painless. Side effects, like*
*[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]headaches and nausea, aches,[/FONT]*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*and pains are*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*extremely temporary.*

*Some bleeding or swelling* [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*may occur at the injection*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*site. In most cases, you *[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*won't even notice it.*

*Please enjoy the security* [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*we provide for you.*

*Best regards,*

*




*


*ALLOWING TERRORISTS*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*To Speak To God...is the*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*AMERICAN Way!!!!!! *[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]






[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]jwc[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## bestbuds09 (Dec 21, 2010)

I think she got her white smacked out of her....... 

[youtube]flMYR_qeyNc[/youtube]


----------



## ANC (Dec 21, 2010)

You do know there are no terrorists?


----------



## Leothwyn (Dec 21, 2010)

I think a video like this was posted already, but I can't remember if it was the same exact one. Either way, it was really funny IMO, and it was probably posted a million pages back anyway. So, here it is:

[video=youtube;jILuJEeuIdg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jILuJEeuIdg&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 21, 2010)

Well, after that one ^^^^this seems either needed or pointless. LOL. 

Thought it was cute and something you could show the kids. 

http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=2007134554829&source=jl999


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 21, 2010)

*A romantic vacation love story!
*He grasped me firmly but gently just above my elbow and guided me into a room, his room. Then he quietly shut the door and we were alone.

He approached me soundlessly, from behind, and spoke in a low, reassuring voice close to my ear.

"Just relax."

Without warning, he reached down and I felt his strong, calloused
hands start at my ankles, gently probing, and moving upward along my
calves slowly but steadily. My breath caught in my throat. I knew I
should be afraid, but somehow I didn't care. His touch was so
experienced, so sure.

When his hands moved up onto my thighs, I gave a slight shudder, and
partly closed my eyes. My pulse was pounding. I felt his knowing
fingers caress my abdomen, my ribcage. And then, as he cupped my firm,
full breasts in his hands, I inhaled sharply. Probing, searching,
knowing what he wanted, he brought his hands to my shoulders, slid
them down my tingling spine and into my panties.

Although I knew nothing about this man, I felt oddly trusting and expectant. This is a man, I thought. A man used to taking charge. A man not used to taking `no' for an answer. A man who would tell me what he wanted. A man who would look into my soul and say ...

"Okay, ma'am, all done."

My eyes snapped open and he was standing in front of me, smiling, holding out my purse.
"You can board your flight now."
​


----------



## pilgram (Dec 21, 2010)

[video=youtube;xLd22ha_-VU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLd22ha_-VU[/video] ...make me fries


----------



## ANC (Dec 22, 2010)

[video=youtube;hE_fZNZjJcQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hE_fZNZjJcQ[/video]


----------



## DaBong (Dec 22, 2010)

One day this lady is walking around her house, and finds a light bulb that has burned out. She asks her husband to change it, and he says:

"Hell NO! What do I look like? A fucking electrician?"

So, later that day...she finds that the toilet has backed up, and asks her husband to fix it, and he says:

"Hell NO! What do I look like? A fucking plumber?"

So the next day, her husband returns home from work, and the wife tells him, I had the plumber over today to fix the toilet, I didn't have enough money to pay him with, So he told me I could either bake him a pie, or I could have sex with him.

Her husband replies, "So, you baked him a pie, right?" The wife replied:

"Hell NO! What do I look like? A fucking pastry chef?"


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Dec 22, 2010)

[video=youtube;ox9XGFliiig]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ox9XGFliiig[/video]


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## hempstead (Dec 22, 2010)

This makes me laugh every time I see it.


----------



## K21701 (Dec 22, 2010)

hempstead said:


> View attachment 1340281This makes me laugh every time I see it.


 Rockin' the man boobs!!!!! lmao


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 22, 2010)

hempstead said:


> That made me gag! I was eating man! That is wrong on so many levels.


----------



## ANC (Dec 23, 2010)

The CIA has established a Wikileaks Task Force and it&#8217;s acronym is WTF.


----------



## alberts (Dec 23, 2010)

great times


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Dec 23, 2010)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Dec 23, 2010)

the original troll..............


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 23, 2010)

These women sound incredible together- O' Holy Night

http://worriersanonymous.org/Share/Christmas/Holynite.htm


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 23, 2010)

_A Son asks his Father..._






_What is this weird hat that we are wearing?_
_Why, it's a "chechia" because in the desert it protects our heads from the sun! _
_And what is this type of clothing that we are wearing? _
_It's a "djbellah" because in the desert it is very hot and it protects your body! _
_And what are these ugly shoes that we have on our feet? _
_These are "babouches", which keep us from burning our feet when in the desert! _
_Tell me Abba... _
_Yes my son? _
_Why are we living in Dearborn , Michigan and still wearing all this shit ???_​


----------



## Leothwyn (Dec 23, 2010)




----------



## ANC (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## ANC (Dec 24, 2010)

You'll have to visualise this one yourself:
From the news today;


> East London - A drunk motorist was arrested near Queenstown in the Eastern Cape after allegedly being found to be 32 times over the alcohol limit, the department of transport said on Thursday.
> 
> The motorist was driving a Mercedes-Benz Vito at about 23:00 on Wednesday when he was stopped by police.
> 
> ...


http://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/News/Motorist-32-times-over-alcohol-limit-20101223


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 24, 2010)

How do I say this... Besides the boobs... In the lower portion of the pic it looks like he might have some other female parts and if he does, he shaves. 



hempstead said:


> View attachment 1340281This makes me laugh every time I see it.


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 24, 2010)

I want it known that I get these from all over and I do not check out websites. I just post things that I enjoy. 



Winter Woman said:


> These women sound incredible together- O' Holy Night
> 
> http://worriersanonymous.org/Share/Christmas/Holynite.htm


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Dec 24, 2010)

http://www.kontraband.com/videos/24843/Why-Weed-Is-Better-Than-Sex/#show


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 24, 2010)

Someone embed this MF Plz.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGU5p7AYfFk&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## purpz (Dec 25, 2010)

[video=youtube;hGU5p7AYfFk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGU5p7AYfFk&feature=player_embedded#[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 25, 2010)

*Paraprosdokians*




*A paraprosdokian is a figure of speech in which the latter part of a sentence or phrase is surprising or unexpected in a way that causes the reader or listener to re-frame or reinterpret the first part. It is frequently used for humorous or dramatic effect.* *Enjoy!*

*
**I want to die peacefully in my sleep, like my grandfather. Not screaming and yelling like the passengers in his car.*

*

**The last thing I want to do is hurt you. But it's still on the list.*

*

**If I agreed with you, we'd both be wrong.*

*

**We never really grow up; we only learn how to act in public.*

*

**War does not determine who is right -- only who is left.*

*

**I asked God for a bike, but I know God doesn't work that way. So I stole a bike and asked for forgiveness.**


**Knowledge is knowing a tomato is a fruit; Wisdom is not putting it in a fruit salad.*

*
**Evening news is where they begin with 'Good evening,' and then proceed to tell you why it isn't.*

*
*

*To steal idea from one person is plagiarism. To steal from many is research.*

*A bus station is where a bus stops. A train station is where a train stops. My desk is a work station.*

*How is it one careless match can start a forest fire, but it takes a whole box to start a campfire?*

*I thought I wanted a career; turns out I just wanted paychecks.*

*

**Whenever I fill out an application, in the part that says "In an emergency, notify:" I put " A DOCTOR."**

**I didn't say it was your fault, I said I was blaming you.*

*Why does someone believe you when you say there are four billion stars, but check when you say the paint is wet?*

*Behind every successful man is his woman. Behind the fall of a successful man is usually another woman.*



*A clear conscience is usually the sign of a bad memory.*



*The voices in my head may not be real, but they have some good ideas!*



*Some cause happiness wherever they go.. Others, whenever they go.**

**I used to be indecisive. Now I'm not sure.*

*I always take life with a grain of salt... plus a slice of lemon... and a shot of tequila.*

*
*

*You're never too old to learn something stupid.*

*To be sure of hitting the target, shoot first and call whatever you hit the target.*

*Nostalgia isn't what it used to be.*


----------



## Big P (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## realmaple1 (Dec 25, 2010)

ooohh noeees


----------



## sunni (Dec 26, 2010)

View attachment 1346274View attachment 1346275


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## DaBong (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## bestbuds09 (Dec 27, 2010)

This is the only time when watching "a nigth in roxbury" really paid off.........................


[youtube]AYpCBhB-kE8[/youtube]


----------



## DaBong (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## DST (Dec 28, 2010)

I forgot about these adverts, they actually ran this at normal TV hours in The Netherlands..swearing is not really a big thing on Dutch tv. lol.

[youtube]ZpWxuqO5sYQ[/youtube]


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 28, 2010)

A police officer in Calgary stops at a local ranch. He talks with an old rancher. He tells the rancher, "I need to inspect your ranch for illegally grown drugs." The rancher says, "Okay , but do not go in that field over there," as he points out the location. 

The Police officer verbally explodes saying, " Mister, I have the authority of the Federal Government with me." Reaching into his rear pants pocket, he removes his badge and proudly displays it to the rancher. "See this badge old man? This badge means I am allowed to go wherever I wish.... On any land.. No questions asked or answers given. Have I made myself clear? Do you understand? " 

The rancher nods politely, apologizes, and goes about his chores. 

A short time later, the old rancher hears loud screams and sees the Police officer running for his life chased by the rancher's big Santa Gertrudis bull....... 

With every step the bull is gaining ground on the officer, and it seems likely that he'll get gored before he reaches safety. The officer is clearly terrified. The rancher throws down his tools, runs to the fence and yells at the top of his lungs...... 



*"Your badge. Show him your Fucking "BADGE"!*


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 28, 2010)

*[FONT=&quot]LONDON LAWYER[/FONT]*_[FONT=&quot] vs. *GLASGOW COP*[/FONT]_*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*_[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]__[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]__[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]__*[FONT=&quot]A London lawyer runs a STOP sign and gets pulled over by a Glasgow copper. [/FONT]*_*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*_*[FONT=&quot]The lawyer thinks that he is smarter than the cop because he is a lawyer from LONDON and is certain that he has a better education than any cop. [/FONT]*_*[FONT=&quot]He decides to prove this to himself and have some fun at the Glasgow cops expense!![/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Glasgow cop says, " Licence and registration, please."[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]London Lawyer says, "What for?" [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Glasgow cop says, "Ye didnae come tae a complete stop at the stop sign."[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]London Lawyer says, "I slowed down, and no one was coming." [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Glasgow cop says, "Ye still didnae come tae a complete stop. Licence and registration, please" [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]London Lawyer says, "What's the difference?" [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Glasgow cop says, "The difference is, ye huvte come tae a complete stop, that's the law, Licence and registration, please!" [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]London Lawyer says, "If you can show me the legal difference between slow down and stop, I'll give you my licence and registration and you can give me the ticket. If not, you let me go and don't give me the ticket." [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Glasgow cop says, "Sounds fair. Exit your vehicle, sir."[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]The London Lawyer exits his vehicle. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]The Glasgow cop takes out his baton and starts beating the shit out of the lawyer and says, "Dae ye want me tae stop, or jist slow doon?"[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 29, 2010)

Out of the mouths of kids! 

A man and a woman were driving down the road, arguing about his 
deplorable infidelity when suddenly the woman reached over and 
sliced the man's penis off. Angrily, she tossed it out the car window. 

Driving behind the couple was a man and his 6-year-old daughter. 
The little girl was chatting away at her father when all of a sudden 
the penis smacked their car windshield, stuck for a moment, then 
flew off.. 

Surprised, the daughter asked her father, 'Daddy, what the heck 
was that?' 


Shocked, but not wanting to expose his little girl to anything 
sexual at such a young age, the father replied, 'It ... it was only 
a bug, Honey.' 

The daughter sat with a confused look on her face, and after a 
moment said... 'Sure had a big dick, didn't it?'


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 29, 2010)

This explains the words to our nation anthem by Francis Scott Key. Beautiful. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=Iwa-lSVqA1M&vq=medium
​


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 29, 2010)

*A Catholic guy goes into the confessional box after years being away from the Church.* 


*He pulls aside the curtain, enters and sits down.*

*There's a fully equipped bar with crystal glasses, the best vestry wine, Guinness on tap, cigars and liqueur chocolates nearby, and on the wall a fine photographic display of buxom ladies who seem to have mislaid their garments.*

*He hears a priest come in:*

*"Father, forgive me for it's been a very long time since I've been to confession and I must admit that the confessional box is much more inviting than I imagined it used to be."*


*The priest replies,* *"Get out, you idiot. You're on my side!"*







​


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 29, 2010)

Don't know if this is real or not but it sounds spot on to me.

This person is PISSED!!!! Wish I was the one that sent this to the beloved Senator!!!! There isn't a word
that is false and I am believing that many Americans are beginning to think along these same lines......
Wally

Subject: Senator lan (Alan) Simpson Calls Seniors 'Greediest Generation'...


From a man in Montana ....who - like the rest of us - has just about had enough

Hey Alan,

Lets get a few things straight

1. As a career politician, you have been on the public dole for FIFTY YEARS

2. I h ave been paying Social Security taxes for 48 YEARS (since I was 15 years old. I am now 63)

3. My Social Security payments, and those of millions of other Americans, were safely tucked away in an interest bearing account for decades until you political pukes 
decided to raid the account and give OUR money to a bunch of zero ambition losers in return for votes, thus bankrupting the system and turning Social Security into a 
Ponzi scheme that would have made Bernie Madoff proud

4. Recently, just like Lucy & Charlie Brown, you and your ilk pulled the proverbial football away from millions of American seniors nearing retirement and moved the
goalposts for full retirement from age 65 to age 67. NOW, you and your shill commission is proposing to move the goalposts YET AGAIN

5. I, and millions of other Americans, have been paying into Medicare from Day One, and now you morons propose to change the rules of the game. 
Why? Because you idiots mismanaged other parts of the economy to such an extent that you need to steal money from Medicare to pay the bills

6. I, and millions of other Americans, have been paying income taxes our entire lives, and now you propose to increase our taxes yet again. 
Why? Because you incompetent bastards spent our money so profligately that you just kept on spending even after you ran out of money. 
Now, you come to the American taxpayers and say you need more to pay of YOUR debt



To add insult to injury, you label us greedy for calling bullshit on your incompetence. Well, Captain Bullshit, I have a few questions for YOU

1. How much money have you earned from the American taxpayers during your pathetic 50-year political career?

2. At what age did you retire from your pathetic political career, and how much are you receiving in annual retirement benefits from the American taxpayers?

3. How much do you pay for YOUR government provided health insurance?

4. What cuts in YOUR retirement and healthcare benefits are you proposing in your disgusting deficit reduction proposal, or, as usual, have you exempted yourself and your political cronies?

&n bsp; It is you, Captain Bullshit, and your political co-conspirators who are greedy. It is you and they who have bankrupted America and stolen the American dream 
f rom millions of loyal, patriotic taxpayers. And for what? Votes. Thats right, sir. 
You and yours have bankrupted America for the sole purpose of advancing your pathetic political careers. 
You know it, we know it, and you know that we know it.

And you can take that to the bank, you miserable son of a bitch.


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 29, 2010)

I didn't know this and thought it was interesting

From 1558 until 1829, Roman Catholics in England were not permitted
to practice their faith openly. 
Someone during that era wrote this carol as a catechism song for young Catholics. 
It has two levels of meaning: the surface meaning plus a hidden meaning known only to 
members of their church. 
Each element in the carol has a code word for a religious reality which the children could remember. 

-The partridge in a pear tree was Jesus Christ. 
-Two turtle doves were the Old and New Testaments. 
-Three French hens stood for faith, hope and love. 
-The four calling birds were the four gospels of Matthew, Mark, Luke & John. 
-The five golden rings recalled the Torah or Law, the first five books of the Old Testament. 
-The six geese a-laying stood for the six days of creation. 
-Seven swans a-swimming represented the sevenfold gifts of the Holy Spirit--Prophesy, Serving, Teaching, Exhortation, Contribution, Leadership, and Mercy. 
-The eight maids a-milking were the eight beatitudes. 
-Nine ladies dancing were the nine fruits of the Holy Spirit--Love, Joy, Peace, Patience, Kindness, Goodness, Faithfulness, Gentleness, and Self Control. 
-The ten lords a-leaping were the ten commandments. 
-The eleven pipers piping stood for the eleven faithful disciples. 
-The twelve drummers drumming symbolized the twelve points of belief in the Apostles' Creed. 
Merry (Twelve Days of) Christmas Everyone


----------



## DaBong (Dec 29, 2010)

A duck hunter was on his way home after a very successful hunt when he was pulled over by the game warden.

The game warden asked the man to get out and they walked to the bed of his pick-up truck where there were numerous dead ducks.

The game warden picks up the closest duck to him and sticks his finger up the ducks ass then sniffs his finger and says "that is a Mississippi duck, you got a license to hunt duck in Mississippi boy?". Shocked at the game wardens ability to determine this he tells the game warden he does and shows it to him.

The game warden walks to the other side of the truck and picks up another duck and sticks his finger up the ducks ass and sniffs his finger once again and says "that is a Louisiana duck, you got a license to hunt duck in Louisiana boy?". The man tells the game warden he does and after a moment looking for it shows it to him.

The game warden then climbs into the bed of the pick-up truck and goes all the way to the back and picks up a duck and sticks his finger up the ducks ass and sniffs his finger yet again and says "that is a Texas duck, you got a license to hunt duck in Texas boy?". The man a little annoyed at this point tells the game warden he does and shows it to him.

The game warden is aggravated that he is unable to issue a ticket looks at the man and says " boy where the hell are you from to have all these licenses?"

The man leans forward and sticks his finger up his ass and extends it toward the game warden and says "here why don't you tell me"


----------



## 2012 (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 29, 2010)

I have heard that story from a few different video splices, but that video is the best quality for the telling of that story I have ever seen.
I have downloaded it into my collection.
Thank you for that link.



Winter Woman said:


> This explains the words to our nation anthem by Francis Scott Key. Beautiful.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=Iwa-lSVqA1M&vq=medium
> ​


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks, I hadn't heard it all the way through until someone sent it to me. It is a great one.


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 29, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL!
*To watch the fountain, click on the link below, but..* 

*When it starts, click the "full screen button" at the bottom right of the "small screen" next to the "speaker/sound button".*​*Then, just let it run. Do NOT click on the word NEXT in the upper right of the picture square.*​*
**Be patient and wait for the fountain to do its thing, and listen to the gorgeous duet performed by Andre Bocelli and Sarah Brightman*
 
*http://www.wimp.com/dubaifountain/* 

*The Dubai Fountain* is a record-setting choreographed fountain system set on the 30- acre man-made Burj Khalifa Lake, at the center of the Downtown Dubai development in Dubai, United Arab Emirates. It was designed by WET Design, the California-based company responsible for the fountains at the Bellagio Hotel Lake in Las Vegas. Illuminated by 6,600 lights and 25 colored projectors, it is 275 m (902 ft) long and shoots water 150 m (490 ft) into the air, accompanied by a range of classical to contemporary Arabic and world music.[1] It was built at a cost of AED 800 million (USD 218 million).[2]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 29, 2010)

@The fountain. Reminds be of the Balasio (sic) in Las Vegas.
I am a fireworks pyro and that looked like liquid fireworks.


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 29, 2010)

http://www.wimp.com/extraordinarydancers/

Unbelievable dancers. At the end how does that guy spin on his hand?


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 29, 2010)

Balloon Guitar anyone??

http://www.wimp.com/balloonguitar/


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 30, 2010)

[youtube]XyXzmh6fNxE[/youtube]


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Dec 30, 2010)

parenting fails


----------



## Leothwyn (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 30, 2010)

Wus da night afo' Crizzmus, and all thru da hood,
everybody be sleepin' and da sleepin' be good.
We hunged up our stockins, an hoped like all heck,
dat Obama gunna brang us our stimlus checks.
All of da family, was layin' on da flo', 
my sister wif her gurlfriend, my brother wif some ho.
Ashtrays was all full, empty beer cans and all
when I heared such a fuss, I thunk...."Sh'eet, must be da law".
I pulled the sheet off da window and what I'ze could see,
I was spectin' the sherrif, wif a warrent fo' me.
But what did I see, made me say, "Lawd look 'a dat!"
Dere was a huge watermelon, pulled by eight big-ass rats.
Now ovah da years, Santy Claws he be white,
but it looks like us brotha's, got a black un' tonight.
Faster than a poe'lice car, my homeboy he came,
and whupped up on dem rats, as he called dem by name.
On Biden, On Jessie, On Pelosi and Hillary Who, 
On Fannie, On Freddie, On Ayers, and Slick Willy too.
Obama landed dat melon, right there in da street,
I knowed it fo' sho', - can you believe that Sheet?
Dat Santy didn't need no chimley, he picked da lock on my do',
an I sez to myself, "Son o' bitch...he don did dis befo!"
He had a big bag, full of presents - at first I suspeck?
Wif "Air Jordans" and fake gold, to wear roun' my neck.
But he left me no presents, just started stealin my shit.
He got my guns and my crack, and my new burglers kit.
Den, wif my shit in his bag, out da windo' he flew,
I sho' woulda shanked him, but he snagged my blade too!
He jumped back on dat melon, wif out even a hitch,
and waz gone in two seconds, da democrat sonofabitch.
So nex year I be hopin', a white Santy we git,
'cause a black Santy Claws, just ain't worf a shit!
[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 30, 2010)

[FONT=&quot]At the Senior Citizens Center they had a quiz the other day. I lost by one point. The question was where do women mostly have curly hair? Apparently, the correct answer was Africa .

****
One of the other questions was to name two things commonly found in cells. It appears that Negroes and Mexicans is not the correct answer either.

****
I've heard that Apple have scrapped their plans for the new children's iPod after realizing that iTouch Kids is not a good product name

****

My wife told me I was no longer romantic, so I booked a table for the two of us on Valentine's Night. Wouldn't you know it! She sucks at snooker & eight-ball too!

****

There's a new Muslim clothing shop opened in our shopping center, but I've been banned from it after asking to look at some bomber jackets.

****

You can say lots of bad things about pedophiles but at least they drive slowly past schools.

****

A buddy of mine has just told me he's getting it on with his girlfriend and her twin.

I said "How can you tell them apart?" He said "Her brother's got a mustache."

****

Just put a deposit down on a brand new Porsche & mentioned it on Facebook. I said, "I can't wait for the new 911 to arrive!" Next thing I know 4000 f.....g Muslims have added me as a friend!!

****

Being a modest man, when I checked into my hotel on a recent trip, I said to the lady at the registration desk, "I hope the porn channel in my room is disabled." To which she replied, "No, it's regular porn, you sick bastard&#8221;

****

The FBI has discovered how to weave Muslim prayer mats out of plastic explosives. Apparently prophets are going through the roof !!

****

The Red Cross have just knocked at our door and asked if we could help with the floods in Pakistan. I said we would love to, but our garden hose only reaches to the end of our driveway.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Dec 31, 2010)

http://www.kontraband.com/videos/25268/Best-Videos-Of-2010/#show


----------



## prostheticninja (Dec 31, 2010)

Big P said:


>


As Adam Savage would say "Am I missing an eyebrow?"


----------



## Leothwyn (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## BDBandit (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 1, 2011)

New Direction for any war: Send Service Vets over 60!

I am over 60 and the Armed Forces thinks I'm too old to track down terrorists. You can't be older than 42 to join the military. They've got the whole thing ass-backwards. Instead of sending 18-year olds off to fight, they ought to take us old guys. You shouldn't be able to join a military unit until you're at least 35.

For starters, researchers say 18-year-olds think about sex every 10 seconds. Old guys only think about sex a couple of times a day, leaving us more than 28,000 additional seconds per day to concentrate on the enemy.

Young guys haven't lived long enough to be cranky, and a cranky soldier is a dangerous soldier. 'My back hurts! I can't sleep, I'm tired and hungry.'
We are impatient and maybe letting us kill some asshole that desperately deserves it will make us feel better and shut us up for awhile.

An 18-year-old doesn't even like to get up before 10am. Old guys always get up early to pee, so what the hell. Besides, like I said, I'm tired and can't sleep and since I'm already up, I may as well be up killing some fanatical son-of-a-bitch.


If captured we couldn't spill the beans because we'd forget where we put them. In fact, name, rank, and serial number would be a real brainteaser.

Boot camp would be easier for old guys.. We're used to getting screamed and yelled at and we're used to soft food. We've also developed an appreciation for guns. We've been using them for years as an excuse to get out of the house, away from the screaming and yelling.

They could lighten up on the obstacle course however. I've been in combat and never saw a single 20-foot wall with rope hanging over the side, nor did I ever do any pushups after completing basic training.

Actually, the running part is kind of a waste of energy, too. I've never seen anyone outrun a bullet.

An 18-year-old has the whole world ahead of him. He's still learning to shave, to start a conversation with a pretty girl. He still hasn't figured out that a baseball cap has a brim to shade his eyes, not the back of his head.

These are all great reasons to keep our kids at home to learn a little more about life before sending them off into harm's way.

Let us old guys track down those dirty rotten cowardly terrorists. The last thing an enemy would want to see is a couple million pissed off old farts with attitudes and automatic weapons, who know that their best years are already behind them.

HEY!! How about recruiting Women over 50...in menopause!!! You think MEN have attitudes??
Ohhhhhhhhhhhh my God!!! If nothing else, put them on border patrol.
They'll have it secured the first night!


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 1, 2011)

as a 60 male I whole-heartily agree...but as my eyesight isn't the best, could you have my seeing eye dog just point me in the right direction to fire.


cof


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 1, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> as a 60 male I whole-heartily agree...but as my eyesight isn't the best, could you have my seeing eye dog just point me in the right direction to fire.
> 
> 
> cof


We just get you a gun with lots of ammo and stand you out front..LMAO


----------



## purpz (Jan 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;NiZxJZuvA-s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiZxJZuvA-s[/video]


----------



## NONHater (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## NONHater (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## NONHater (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;Ki32TxKNga4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ki32TxKNga4[/video]

hoo rah devil dogs..lol


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 2, 2011)

Emerald Isles said:


> keep them coming everyone, unfortunately i have little to contribute by way of humour, loving every post


 I agree. This topic guarantees me I will have at least one thing to smile or laugh about each day.


----------



## NONHater (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## NONHater (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 2, 2011)

*
A YEAR UP IN SMOKE*


----------



## ANC (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 3, 2011)

NONHater said:


>


Makes you wonder what exactly happened in jan 2006 that sky rocketed granny sex up so much so quickly.


----------



## alberts (Jan 3, 2011)

MVP Doggy Style


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Jan 3, 2011)

http://www.kontraband.com/videos/24688/Karate-Demo-Fail/

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Leothwyn (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 3, 2011)

*I just finished talking with my friend in Nebraska and the snow there is*
*
nearly waist high. He said that since early this morning all his wife*
*
has done is look through the kitchen window. If it gets much worse, he*
*
said he may have to let her in.*


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 3, 2011)

NAUGHTY SKELETON 


[youtube]2KE58IWW1Hw[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 3, 2011)

WHITE DEER

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/video/flv/generic.html?s=inwi10s22a3q81f


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 3, 2011)

*"I have outlived my pecker."*​
*The Penis Poem*​
My nookie days are over,​
My pilot light is out.​
What used to be my sex appeal,​
Is now my water spout.​
Tim e was when, on its own accord,​
From my trousers it would spring.​
But now I've got a full time job,​
To find the f***in' thing.​
It used to be embarrassing,​
The way it would behave.​
For every single morning,​
It would stand and watch me shave.​
Now as old age approaches,​
It sure gives me the blues.​
To see it hang its little head,​
And watch me tie my shoes!!​


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 3, 2011)

Unbelievable boat launch fail. Yes, those are Canadians in swimsuits, but I want to know is where are the icebergs? lol

[youtube]3goRfcrj1WA[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 4, 2011)

LOL, that's a good one^^^ I once owned a Red Explorer and that truck took out 3 deer and one beat up old Chevy. I think the damn thing was cursed. 



purpz said:


> I see white deer all the time, just for 1.5 seconds before it hits my truck @ night on the freeway


----------



## DST (Jan 4, 2011)

Ever wondered how to dance to DubStep....

http://yesyesyall.org/#/how_to_dance_to_dubstep

Oh, and if you get through the whole video, the one after that my wife thinks it's very sweet!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 4, 2011)

I wonder what kind of interesting story will show up on a Car Fax report for those boat vehicles.


----------



## hempstead (Jan 4, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> Unbelievable boat launch fail. Yes, those are Canadians in swimsuits, but I want to know is where are the icebergs? lol
> 
> [youtube]3goRfcrj1WA[/youtube]


On the one hand they appear to be dummies. On the other hand those were some good peops trying to help the dude get out. Go Canada!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 4, 2011)

I met a fairy today who said she would grant me one wish. 

"I want to live forever," I said. 




"Sorry" said the fairy, "I'm not allowed to grant wishes like that!" 

"Fine," I said, "I want to die after the Democrats get their heads out of their asses!" 


"You crafty bastard," said the fairy.


----------



## Big P (Jan 4, 2011)

[youtube]v0sqdkLm4bg[/youtube]


----------



## Big P (Jan 4, 2011)

[youtube]W42p0N5_ihM[/youtube]


----------



## Big P (Jan 4, 2011)

[youtube]V-7i94Jw8W0[/youtube]







[youtube]EZW5sZ09ri8[/youtube]


----------



## bestbuds09 (Jan 4, 2011)

hydrotech364 said:


> I met a fairy today who said she would grant me one wish.
> 
> "I want to live forever," I said.
> 
> ...



this shit made me lmao. it reminds me of my daugthers, they ask me for something and i say no but then 2 min later they come around and ask me for the same thing but in a whole different way that they still get what they want. its annoying but funny at times..... +rep bro i likes a lot


----------



## Leothwyn (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## danny12 (Jan 5, 2011)

lol you guys wacth you tube poop? lol cool







haha


----------



## alberts (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 5, 2011)

I thought sharks only did this in the movies

[youtube]n8XIMRg-nFk[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 5, 2011)

I don't think this one made here. 

[youtube]St_4vYCPax4[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 5, 2011)

This is a alpha tomcat in the making 

[youtube]vDgzfBcZqrs[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 5, 2011)

It's the last one that got me. 

[youtube]Z7M6Lxl63Ng[/youtube]


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jan 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;Cl5Pfc5TyO0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cl5Pfc5TyO0&feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jan 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;UZ16u-szAhQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZ16u-szAhQ&feature=player_embedded[/video]

lol, hilarious


----------



## BigBudCraig (Jan 5, 2011)

i know a dude that did that but it got on those plastic reebox pants and melted funny as hell wish i filmed it talking about the film where the dude blows the rum on the lighter and lights his face up


----------



## tardis (Jan 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;jbc2NaLuv1A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbc2NaLuv1A[/video]

Great pot song, brought to you by Fox News. Also fox news singing about Supreme Court Justice Keagan being a lesbian.


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jan 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;uAGZiE45FOc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAGZiE45FOc[/video]


----------



## NONHater (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 6, 2011)

Is this Pistol Pete reborn? 

[youtube]5CZPBbu-s9o[/youtube]
[youtube]feTYtZVrzjg[/youtube]
[youtube]DPBSnXe7auQ[/youtube]


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 8, 2011)

[youtube]DnRJh9HgNRw[/youtube]


----------



## r1tony (Jan 8, 2011)

[video]http://poststuff5.entensity.net/010711/flash.php?media=dog.flv[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 8, 2011)

*World's Shortest Books*​




*THINGS I DID TO DESERVE THE NOBEL PEACE PRIZE* 

By Barack Obama  

____________________________________________ 






*MY BLACK GIRLFRIENDS*​ 

By Tiger Woods​




____________________________________________​







*THINGS I LOVE ABOUT MY COUNTRY* ​ 



By Jane Fonda & Cindy Sheehan 
Illustrated by Michael Moore​ 


Forward by George Soros
________________________________________ ​ 




*MY CHRISTIAN ACCOMPLISHMENTS* 

*& HOW I HELPED AFTER KATRINA*

By Rev Jesse Jackson & Rev Al Sharpton 
______________________________________ ​ 




*THINGS I LOVE ABOUT BILL *

By Hillary Clinton 
_________________​






*Sequel: THINGS I LOVE ABOUT HILLARY*

By Bill Clinton 
_________________​






*THINGS I CANNOT AFFORD*

By Bill Gates 
____________________________________​






*THINGS I WOULD NOT DO FOR MONEY*

By Dennis Rodman 
_________________________________​





*THINGS WE KNOW TO BE TRUE*

By Al Gore & John Kerry 
_____________________________________ 
*GUIDE TO THE PACIFIC*​

*By Amelia Earhart* 

____________________________________​



*HOW TO LIVE LIFE TO THE FULLEST* 

By Dr. Jack Kevorkian 
__________________________________ 

*TO ALL THE MEN WE HAVE LOVED BEFORE *

By Ellen de Generes & Rosie O'Donnell​ 

__________________​



*GUIDE TO DATING ETIQUETTE*

By Mike Tyson 
__________________________________ ​ 

*THE AMISH PHONE DIRECTORY*
_______________________________________ ​​




*MY PLAN TO FIND THE REAL KILLERS*

By O. J. Simpson 
_________________________________________​





*MY BOOK OF MORALS *

By Bill Clinton ​ 
With introduction by​




The Rev. Jesse Jackson 



*******************************************************​




AND, JUST ADDED:​




*My Complete Knowledge of Military Strategy*​




By Nancy Pelosi​
​
​
​
​
​
​
​


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 8, 2011)

lOmg! When did it close?


View attachment 1370526


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 8, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> lOmg! When did it close?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1370526


when the government took a left turn


cof


----------



## Leothwyn (Jan 8, 2011)

I couldn't find this on youtube to embed it, but it's worth the click. Pretty funny IMO.

[video]http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1945357[/video]


----------



## Leothwyn (Jan 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;BlN0GOJomGQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BlN0GOJomGQ&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## canuckgrow (Jan 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;aoRD1wmvwUc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoRD1wmvwUc&feature=related[/video]


----------



## canuckgrow (Jan 9, 2011)

Ummmm yeah


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jan 9, 2011)

thats horrible. hahahaha. i would laugh so hard if i saw that as someones avatar. u would have to be high on PCP to do that shit.


----------



## DST (Jan 9, 2011)

and who said the Dutch don't have a sense of humour!!! brilliant, love the old volvo


canuckgrow said:


> [video=youtube;aoRD1wmvwUc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoRD1wmvwUc&feature=related[/video]


Hey canuck, you probably won't understand this, but they are still running similar commercials (and who said advertising people were creative, sssh, better keep down, my wifes in advertising)

This is a Dutch family going into an Italian restaurant, the waiters start talking about the blonde daughter, her mum, and the ugly guy basically, the Dutchie turns round and nails them in Italian. It was run last year.
[youtube]aXUmxIqqn0Y[/youtube]


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2011)

[youtube]Y6nshKhqyqU?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"[/youtube]


----------



## alberts (Jan 10, 2011)

lol at that lil youngster freakin


George with the ultimate diss


----------



## DaBong (Jan 10, 2011)

[video=vimeo;18592292]http://www.vimeo.com/18592292[/video]


----------



## DaBong (Jan 10, 2011)

Anyone wanna try this ?!?! 

[video=vimeo;18627584]http://www.vimeo.com/18627584[/video]


----------



## Leothwyn (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Leothwyn (Jan 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;tL5gEPHRx84]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tL5gEPHRx84[/video]


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Jan 10, 2011)

i think i have just found the reason the internet was invented.. so i could find this and share it with u all


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 10, 2011)

This, is the funniest, shit, I have EVER, seen. O.O

The lady with the punching woman just basically runs away when she sees the punch coming.


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 10, 2011)

EFILROFKGD said:


> i think i have just found the reason the internet was invented.. so i could find this and share it with u all



Fucking awesome.........hahahahahahahaha............ aww man that is an epic pic.....the mortified bunnies in the back.......the oompa loompas...topped off with a fat what ever that is on a stretcher......+ rep for that find....


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 10, 2011)

^^^ Shit man, that ambulance should say U-Haul.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 10, 2011)

*You have to love British humour!**

These are classified ads, which were actually placed in a U.K. newspaper and, even if they are not,*
*they are pretty humorous:
*

FREE YORKSHIRE TERRIER.
8 years old.
Hateful little bastard..
Bites!

FREE PUPPIES.
1/2 Cocker Spaniel, 1/2 sneaky neighbour's dog.

FREE PUPPIES.
Mother is a Kennel Club registered German Shepherd.
Father is a Super Dog, able to leap tall fences in a single bound.

COWS, CALVES: NEVER BRED.
Also 1 gay bull for sale.

WEDDING DRESS FOR SALE.
Worn once by mistake.
Call Stephanie.

**** And the WINNER is... ****

FOR SALE BY OWNER. 
Complete set of Encyclopaedia Britannica, 45 volumes.
Excellent condition, £200 or best offer. No longer needed, got
married, wife knows everything.

**** And Statement of the Century ****

Thought from the Greatest Living Scottish Thinker--Billy Connolly.
"If women are so bloody perfect at multitasking, how come they can't
have a headache and sex at the same time?"


----------



## Shmulster (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## sunni (Jan 10, 2011)

View attachment 1374704 lol


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 11, 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]Guns[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]A guy makes a rolling stop at a stop sign, and gets pulled over by a local policeman.
The guy hands the cop his driver's license, insurance verification, plus his concealed carry permit.[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]
"Okay, Mr. Smith," the cop says, "I see your CCW permit. Are you carrying today?"[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]"Yes, I am."[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
"Well then, better tell me what you got."[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
Smith says, "Well, I got a .357 revolver in my inside coat pocket. There's a 9mm semi-auto in the glove box. And, I've got a .22 magnum derringer in my right boot."[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]"Okay," the cop says. "Anything else?"[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
"Yeah, back in the trunk, there's an AR15 and a shotgun. That's about it."[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
"Mr. Smith, are you on your way to or from a gun range...?"[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
"Nope."[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
"Well then, what are you afraid of....?"[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]"Not a fuckin thing..."[/FONT]*


----------



## IregAt420 (Jan 11, 2011)

I laugh everytime I see this shit


----------



## alberts (Jan 12, 2011)

cool tattoo!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 12, 2011)

Kids say the darndest things... 

Hey are we on page 420? I know I've modified my page preferences to 20 posts but somebody else has to be seeing this as well.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 12, 2011)

Men and Tools

[youtube]rJPgaJngJJA[/youtube]
[youtube]W0VTHNXfET4[/youtube]
[youtube]dqNvszVLdJQ[/youtube]
[youtube]kO-CBLbNwQA[/youtube]
[youtube]lVJ7rm9PJrM[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 12, 2011)

I can't believe what Red Skelton said at the end of this clip in 1969, he must have seen this coming. 
[youtube]TZBTyTWOZCM[/youtube]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 12, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


>


Poor Kermit, He must be trying to clear security to get on a plane. TSA will be wanting that soon. If they can train cops to take blood samples they can train TSA to poke ones' orifices.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 12, 2011)

I am only 42, but I remember watching Red Skelton before he died. He was a very wise and gentle man. I miss Kiddilhopper.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 12, 2011)

*If you can take your eyes off her, the male dancer is super . . . never moves his shoulders compared to what his feet and knees are doing. And the top of his head stays at the same height no matter what.*

*This is a pianist from Switzerland (Sylvan Zing) who plays some of the best Boogie Woogie anywhere. He is so BIG over there, they hold a week-long Boogie Woogie contest every year and all the best players in the world are invited.*

*In this video he is joined by 2 amazing dancers... The male dancer even has a haircut from the forties.*
[youtube]1QQzbCmlZM4[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 12, 2011)

I can remember cuddling with my partners on the sofa and watching him, then it was off to bed. 



Dirty Harry said:


> I am only 42, but I remember watching Red Skelton before he died. He was a very wise and gentle man. I miss Kiddilhopper.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 12, 2011)

Red was an amazing man who was never heard to udder a 4 letter word in any of his humor...and I'm old enough to remember him and his wonderful characters...there's even an old vhs of some of his work floating around here somewhere...who is sorely missed. Thanks for the post


cof


----------



## purpz (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## curious old fart (Jan 12, 2011)

From My Rollitup on the left side is general settings, under thread display options is what you're looking for...and the max is 40 post per page


cof


----------



## ANC (Jan 12, 2011)

Only place ifind general settings is under Forum Actions, and I don't see any option for number of posts there....


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 12, 2011)

your My Rollitup page on the left side is my settings, under my account is general settings,click on that and under that is the thread display option


cof


----------



## ANC (Jan 13, 2011)

Haha, bastard, I was looking for a number field.


----------



## DaBong (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## alberts (Jan 13, 2011)

lol in a different type of way


----------



## W N L (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## NONHater (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## W N L (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 13, 2011)

Snookie want's smoosh smoosh!!!

Never gets old.


----------



## tardis (Jan 13, 2011)

W N L said:


>


THAT is really awsome and cool that they could do that but it 
SUCKS that the beer isn't free.


----------



## W N L (Jan 13, 2011)

I LoLd


----------



## purplehazin (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## W N L (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## IregAt420 (Jan 13, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Snookie want's smoosh smoosh!!!
> 
> Never gets old.


Fuck YES. Was that this new season? I watched the first two with my ex, hated every minute, but I got pussy afterwards lol. Cant believe I missed that...


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 13, 2011)

IregAt420 said:


> Fuck YES. Was that this new season? I watched the first two with my ex, hated every minute, but I got pussy afterwards lol. Cant believe I missed that...


I just love watching the people arounds reaction. Especially the guy to the direct right of the puncher. He just watches it in slow motion. The dude in the middle is funny, he got grazed by the punch and is just totally perplexed.  I believe that happened just about exactly two years ago actually.


----------



## purplehazin (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Leothwyn (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## TicTic (Jan 13, 2011)

W N L said:


>


gotta appreciate the WoW reference.
i just quit though if i got into cata i would
destroy my life for another expansion.


----------



## ANC (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 14, 2011)




----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2011)

good chance that people on here have seen this based on the 24million views, but I thought it was worth a post....
[youtube]jwMj3PJDxuo[/youtube]


----------



## alberts (Jan 14, 2011)

i got five on it


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 14, 2011)

DST said:


> good chance that people on here have seen this based on the 24million views, but I thought it was worth a post....
> [youtube]jwMj3PJDxuo[/youtube]


LMAO. I'm sorry. I'd throw a full water bottle at one of their heads from across the room.  I'd have so much fun. Grab a chicks ass, kick a dude in the balls, I'd have a blast.


----------



## Leothwyn (Jan 14, 2011)




----------



## EvolAlex (Jan 14, 2011)

Leothwyn said:


>


lmao thats funny


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 14, 2011)

I recently picked a new primary care doctor. After two visits and exhaustive
lab tests, he said I was doing "fairly well" for my age. (I just turned
sixty eight.)

A little concerned about that comment, I couldn't resist asking him, "Do you
think I'll live to be 80?"

He asked, "Do you smoke tobacco, or drink beer, wine or hard liquor?"

"Oh no," I replied. "I'm not doing drugs, either!"

Then he asked, "Do you eat rib-eye steaks and barbecued ribs?"

I said, "Not much. My former doctor said that all red meat is very unhealthy!"

"Do you spend a lot of time in the sun, like playing golf, boating, sailing,
hiking, or bicycling?"

"No, I don't," I said.

He asked, "Do you gamble, drive fast cars, or have a lots of sex?"

"No," I said.

He looked at me and said, "Then, why do you even give a shit?"


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 14, 2011)

Thomas Jefferson was a very remarkable man who started learning very early 
in life and never stopped.

· At 5, began studying under his cousins&#8217; tutor.

· At 9, studied Latin, Greek and French.

· At 14, studied classical literature and additional languages.

· At 16, entered the College of William and Mary.

· At 19, studied Law for 5 years starting under George Wythe.

· At 23, started his own law practice.

· At 25, was elected to the Virginia House of Burgesses.

· At 31, wrote the widely circulated "Summary View of the Rights 
of British America" and retired from his law practice.

· At 32, was a Delegate to the Second Continental Congress.

· At 33, wrote the Declaration of Independence.

· At 33, took three years to revise Virginia 's legal code and 
wrote a Public Education bill and a statute for Religious Freedom

· At 36, was elected the second Governor of Virginia succeeding 
Patrick Henry.

· At 40, served in Congress for two years.

· At 41, was the American minister to France and negotiated commercial treaties with European nations along with Ben 
Franklin and John Adams.

· At 46, served as the first Secretary of State under George Washington.

· At 53, served as Vice President and was elected president of the American Philosophical Society.

· At 55, drafted the Kentucky Resolutions and became the active 
head of Republican Party.

· At 57, was elected the third president of the United States .

· At 60, obtained the Louisiana Purchase doubling the nation's size.

· At 61, was elected to a second term as President

· At 65, retired to Monticello .

· At 80, helped President Monroe shape the Monroe Doctrine.

· At 81, almost single-handedly created the University of Virginia and served as its first president.

· At 83, died on the 50th anniversary of the Signing of the Declaration of Independence along with John Adams

Thomas Jefferson knew because he-himself studied the previous failed 
attempts at government. He understood actual history, the nature of God, 
his laws and the nature of man That happens to be way more than what 
most understand today. Jefferson really knew his stuff. A voice from the 
past to lead us in the future:

John F. Kennedy held a dinner in the white House for a group of the 
brightest minds in the nation at that time.. He made this statement:"This is 
perhaps the assembly of the most intelligence ever to gather at one time in 
the White House with the exception of when Thomas Jefferson dined alone."

When we get piled upon one another in large cities, as in Europe, we shall become as corrupt as Europe .
Thomas Jefferson

The democracy will cease to exist when you take away from those who are willing to work and give to those who would not.
Thomas Jefferson

It is incumbent on every generation to pay its own debts as it goes. A principle which if acted on would save one-half the wars of the world.
Thomas Jefferson

I predict future happiness for Americans if they can prevent the government from wasting the labors of the people under the pretense of taking care of them.
Thomas Jefferson

My reading of history convinces me that most bad government results from too much government.
Thomas Jefferson

No free man shall ever be debarred the use of arms.
Thomas Jefferson

The strongest reason for the people to retain the right to keep and bear arms is, as a last resort, to protect themselves against tyranny in government.
Thomas Jefferson

The tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time with the blood of patriots and tyrants.
Thomas Jefferson

To compel a man to subsidize with his taxes the propagation of ideas which he disbelieves and abhors is sinful and tyrannical.
Thomas Jefferson

Thomas Jefferson said in 1802:
&#8220;I believe that banking institutions are more dangerous to our liberties than standing armies. If the American people ever allow private banks to control the issue of their currency, first by inflation, then by deflation, the banks and corporations that will grow up around the banks will deprive 
the people of all property - until their children wake-up homeless on the 
continent their fathers conquered..&#8221;


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 14, 2011)

Traffic control, but only the best kind.
[youtube]m0TRtY6Kp74[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 14, 2011)

My dog sleeps about 20 hours a day. He has his food prepared for him. He can eat whenever he wants, 24/7/365. 

His meals are provided at no cost to him. He visits the Dr. once a year for his checkup, and again during the year if any medical needs arise. 

For this he pays nothing, and nothing is required of him. He lives in a nice neighborhood in a house that is much larger than he needs, but he is not required to do any upkeep. If he makes a mess, someone else cleans it up. He has his choice of luxurious places to sleep. 

He receives these accommodations absolutely free. He is living like a king, and has absolutely no expenses whatsoever. 

All of his costs are picked up by others who go out and earn a living every day.
I was just thinking about all this, and suddenly it hit me like a brick in the head,


Holy Shit, my dog is a Democrat.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 14, 2011)

2011 Prayer

Dear God,



All I ask for in 2011 is a big, fat bank account and a slim body&#8230; please don&#8217;t mix these up like you did last year.

Amen.


----------



## Prop19fan (Jan 14, 2011)

T-shirt idea I had.


----------



## DaBong (Jan 14, 2011)

[video=vimeo;18805119]http://vimeo.com/18805119[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 14, 2011)

[youtube]on08IzVQV6g[/youtube]


----------



## DaBong (Jan 14, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> [youtube]on08IzVQV6g[/youtube]


Now if we can only teach american women that trick....


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 14, 2011)

Okay, we got the car - now where the is that _snowmobile _? 






Right - now we can FISH!

Hey, Joe - where did _you_ park? I got a great spot, not far from here ....


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 14, 2011)

[youtube]EmzgkMsf_GQ[/youtube]


----------



## purplehazin (Jan 14, 2011)




----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 15, 2011)

Jayne Mansfield and what looks like Sophia Loren. Nice.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 15, 2011)

You're not the only one unfortunately.  The makeup she has on in those commercials is just remarkable.


----------



## ANC (Jan 15, 2011)

OMG, that pic just made me loose my taste for this joint... then again, she was never much to look at face wise.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 15, 2011)

Italians have wide faces. Whaddaya want. Ever seen Giada DeLaurentis? That woman has a strong fucking jaw. LOL


----------



## sunni (Jan 16, 2011)

View attachment 1384520 hahha thought this was quite funny


----------



## ANC (Jan 16, 2011)

[youtube]kEt0fV4Foeg[/youtube]


----------



## MediMary (Jan 16, 2011)

Everyone send weedler some rep for this find!!

Everyone send weedler some rep for this find!!

[video=youtube;SblqloC-43A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SblqloC-43A[/video]


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 16, 2011)

ANC said:


> [youtube]kEt0fV4Foeg[/youtube]


Well that was an awesomely offensive commercial. The ending was so subtly racist I didn't register for a second.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 16, 2011)

[youtube]T_QjEL0uUgo[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 16, 2011)

_*A study by the University of Michigan Department of Psychology has determined older men may have difficulty with computer Internet technology. An initial analysis suggests it may be due to brain age, prior alcohol or drug abuse, shrinkage of the Occipital lobes, resulting in the deterioration of concentration and visual impairment requiring an increased need for stronger glasses. *
*To this purpose, The University of Michigan Department of Psychology developed this Test to help you determine if you have symptoms which may require medical attention. Take the Test to help you determine if you should consider consulting a professional. *_


_*click: *_http://www.gjk2.com/test/test.swf


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 16, 2011)

As good as this bar is," said the Scotsman, "I still prefer the pubs back home. In Glasgow , there's a wee place called McTavish's. The landlord goes out of his way for the locals. When you buy four drinks, he'll buy the fifth drink." 

"Well, Angus," said the Englishman, "at my local in London, the Red Lion, the barman will buy you your third drink after you buy the first two." 

"Ahhh, dat's nothin'," said the Irishman, "back home in my favourite pub, the moment you set foot in the place, they'll buy you a drink, then another, all the drinks you like, actually. Then, when you've had enough drinks, they'll take you 
upstairs and see dat you gets laid, all on the house!" 

The Englishman and Scotsman were suspicious of the 
claims. The Irishman swore every word was true. 

"Did this actually happen to you?" 

"Not meself, personally, no," admitted the Irishman, "but it 
did happen to me sister quite a few times."


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 16, 2011)

[youtube]pyLSHl1nlcw[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 16, 2011)

Just too good and sometime real.
[youtube]DdasJmbYU4g[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 16, 2011)

Don't be sorry, I agree with him too. I keep my S&W lock and loaded. 



robert 14617 said:


> sorry ww i like what ted had to say i agree with him


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 16, 2011)

[youtube]YYfeUaECUlI[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 16, 2011)

SIGN IN A BUSINESS WINDOW, HERE IN ST. LOUIS, MO. !!!!

"WE WOULD RATHER DO BUSINESS WITH 1000 AL QAIDA TERRORISTS THAN WITH ONE SINGLE AMERICAN SOLDIER!"

This sign was prominently displayed in the window of a usiness in St. Louis , MO. and you are probably outraged at the thought of such an inflammatory sign.

However, we are a society which holds Freedom of Speech as perhaps one of our greatest liberties.

And after all, it is only a sign, right?

You m ay ask : "What kind of business would dare post such a sign?"

Answer: A Funeral Home
(Who said morticians had no sense of humor?)

You gotta love it!!!
God Bless The United States, and keep our Troops Safe and Well.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 16, 2011)

I don't know if this is really happens or happened. But I thought I'd pass it on. 

*SUBJECT: Using the clear button*

*Using credit/debit card? Read this note very carefully. I did not know about the clear button, but I will pushing the clear button before I swipe my gas or debit card and after just to be safe.*

*People are getting really desperate due to the constantly rising gas prices. A friend just told me about something that happened to one of his co-workers.*

*She used her credit/debit card to purchase gas at the pump (like most of us do). She received a receipt like normal.*

*However, when she checked her statement there were (2) $50 charges added in addition to her purchase. Upon investigation, she found ut that because she didn't press the clear button on the pump, the employee inside the store was able to use her card to purchase his/her own gas.*

*To keep this from happening, after you get your receipt, you must press the CLEAR button or your information will be stored until the next customer inserts their card.*

*Be sure to tell all your friends/family so that this doesn't happen to them!!*

*I had never noticed the clear button but I got gas the other day and sure enough it is there. I shall be using it from now on. *


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 16, 2011)

[youtube]0hwLbhpatJo[/youtube]
[youtube]6hBJed1tUUg[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 16, 2011)

LMAO, I must be a sicko. 

[youtube]zqjtz3rEPG0[/youtube]


----------



## purpz (Jan 16, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> [youtube]0hwLbhpatJo[/youtube]



HAHA reminds me of this [youtube]eNiR5ZTb_MA[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 16, 2011)

You know, I've heard them before... Somewhere... Are they the flying rodents that swooped in when I was at the beach and took my french fries. 



purpz said:


> HAHA reminds me of this [youtube]eNiR5ZTb_MA[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 16, 2011)

*A crusty old golfer comes in from a round of golf at a new course and* *heads into the grill room. * *As he passes through the swinging doors, he sees a sign hanging over* *the bar:* *

COLD BEER: $2.00* * 
HAMBURGER: $2.25* * 
CHEESEBURGER: $2.50* * 
CHICKEN SANDWICH: $3.50* * 
HAND JOB: $50.00** 

**Checking his wallet to be sure he has the necessary payment, the old* *golfer walks up to the bar and beckons to the exceptionally attractive* *female bartender who is serving drinks to a couple of sun-wrinkled* *golfers. ** 

**She glides down behind the bar to the old golfer.* *"Yes?" she inquires with a wide, knowing smile, "May I help you?"** 

**The old golfer leans over the bar and whispers, "I was wondering, young* *lady," he whispers, "are you the one who gives the hand-jobs?"** 

**She looks into his eyes with that wide smile and purrs, "Yes Sir, I* *sure am."** 

**The old golfer leans closer and into her left ear says softly,* *"Well, wash your hands real fucking good, cause I want a cheeseburger."*


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 16, 2011)

A Florida tourist asks an Irishman sitting at the bar:

"Why do Scuba divers always fall backwards off their boats?" 

To which the Irishman replies:

"Well, if they fell forward they'd still be in the fuckin' boat."


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 16, 2011)

Ever seen a train lay its own track?

http://www.wimp.com/traintrack/


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 16, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> Ever seen a train lay its own track?
> 
> http://www.wimp.com/traintrack/


 That was cool, but I have never seen concrete railroad ties before. They are all wood here, but concrete would keep the size perfect for that.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 16, 2011)

concrete start to crack and break up under the pressure and vibration , plastic ties made from recycled materials are about the best


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 16, 2011)

This will make you smile

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FM13rhIwVA&feature=related


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 17, 2011)

*How Do You Define Handsome?*

*A test at an Atlanta City High School in Georgia required students to use the word "handsome" in a sentence. A girl named Lateshia answered: "Sometimes when I be suckin' Jamal's snake, my jaw gets sore and I hafta use my handsome."* 


_The quality of our educational system sometimes brings a tear to your eye*, *__*doesn't* *it!!!*_



​


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 17, 2011)

*A hooded robber burst into a Texas bank and forced the tellers to load a sack full of cash. On his way out the door, a brave Texas customer grabbed the hood and pulled it off, revealing the robber's face. The robber shot the customer without a moment's hesitation. He then looked around the bank and noticed one of the tellers looking straight at him. The robber instantly shot him also. Everyone else, by now very scared, looked intently down at the floor in silence.**

The robber yelled, "Well, did anyone else see my face?" 

There are a few moments of utter silence in which everyone was plainly afraid to speak. Then one old man tentatively raised his hand and said, *





*"My wife got a pretty good look at you."*


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 17, 2011)

A golfer, now into his golden years, had a lifelong ambition to play the 17th hole at 
TPC Sawgrass in Ponte Verde, Fla. , exactly the way the pros do it. 

The pros drive the ball out over the water onto the small green that is on a small spit 
of land. It was something the golfer had tried hundreds of times without success. His 
ball had always fallen short, into the water. 

Because of this, he never used a new ball on this particular hole. He always picked 
out one that had a cut or a nick, as did many other "average" golfers when negotiating 
very challenging holes. 

Recently he went to Sawgrass to try again. When he came to the fateful hole, he teed 
up an old, cut ball as usual, and said a silent prayer. 

However, before he could hit the ball, a powerful voice from above seemed to be booming 
out from the clouds, saying: 

"Wait! Replace that old ball with a brand new one." 

The golfer complied, with some slight misgivings, despite the fact that this same force 
seemed to be implying that he was going to finally achieve his lifelong ambition. As he 
stepped up to the tee once more, the voice came down again: "Wait. Step back. Take 
a practice swing." 

So he stepped back and took a practice swing, certain now that this heavenly force was 
going to make his dream come true. 

The voice boomed out again: 

"Take another practice swing." 

Dutifully, he did. He stopped expectantly and waited .. 

A long silence followed ... Then the voice again: 

"Use the old ball."


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 17, 2011)

*"Morning Sex" * 

She was standing in the kitchen, preparing our usual 
Soft-boiled eggs and toast for breakfast, wearing only the 'T' shirt that she normally slept in.
As I walked in, almost awake, she turned to me and said
Softly, "You've got to make love to me this very moment!"
My eyes lit up and I thought, "I am either still dreaming
Or this is going to be my lucky day!"
Not wanting to lose the moment, I embraced her and then
Gave it my all; right there on the kitchen table.
Afterwards she said, "Thanks," and returned to the stove,
Her T-shirt still around her neck.
Happy, but a little puzzled, I asked,
"What was that all about?"

She explained, "The egg timer's broken."​


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 17, 2011)

It's late fall and the Indians on a remote reservation in South Dakota asked 
their new chief if the coming winter was going to be cold or mild.

Since he was a chief in a modern society, he had never been taught
the old secrets. When he looked at the sky, he couldn't tell what the 
winter was going to be like.

Nevertheless, to be on the safe side, he told his tribe that the
winter was indeed going to be cold and that the members of the village
should collect firewood to be prepared.

But, being a practical leader, after several days, he got an idea.
He went to the phone booth, called the National Weather Serviceand asked,
'Is the coming winter going to be cold?'

'It looks like this winter is going to be quite cold,' the
meteorologist at the weather service responded.

So the c hief went back to his people and told them to collect even
more firewood in order to be prepared.

A week later, he called the National Weather Service again. 'Does
it still look like it is going to be a very cold winter?'

'Yes,' the man at National Weather Service again replied, 'it's
going to be a very cold winter.'

The chief again went back to his people and ordered them to collect
every scrap of firewood they could find.

Two weeks later, the chief called the National Weather Service
again. 'Are you absolutely sure that the winter is going to be very 
cold?'

'Absolutely,' the man replied. 'It's looking more and more like it
is going to be one of the coldest winters we've ever seen.'

'How can you be so sure?' the chief asked.

The weatherman replied, 'The Indians are collecting a shitload of
firewood.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 17, 2011)

*Even you non-football fans can benefit from this insight. *

Tim Tebow, former Florida Gators quarterback, and now the Denver Broncos quarterback has NEVER fumbled !!!! 
In 2007 Florida 's Tim Tebow was awarded the Heisman Trophy as a sophomore, the first time ever the award has gone to a second year player.. 

In addition to his amazing passing, running and TD stats is the fact that he has NEVER fumbled the ball! How is he able to hold on to the football so well? What grip does he use?? 
Tim's grip training technique was inspired by his girlfriend, of 2
years, Amber.



"I really have to say, with her help and training support, I have been able to strengthen my grip, with either hand, even if I barely have any piece of the ball in my hand"


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 17, 2011)

Terrorist and Pelosi...

[youtube]cAnkj9aL4O4[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 17, 2011)

To the person who rep me, I don't know who you are, sorry. 

Yeah, I'm normally in Fla by now. I have a customer (here) that has one of the best ideas I've seen in a very long time. So I can't go until I have them completely handled. But, my heart is already there.


----------



## EvolAlex (Jan 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;3W1nIvXM0JU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3W1nIvXM0JU[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 17, 2011)

what happens when you get blonde genies?- 


a white guy is walking along a beach when he comes across a lamp partially buried in the sand. He picks up the lamp and gives it a rub. 

two blonde genies appear, and they tell him he has been granted three wishes. The guy makes his three wishes and the blonde genies disappear. 

The next thing the guy knows, he's in a bedroom, in a golf-course mansion, surrounded by 50 beautiful women. After he makes love to all of them, he begins to explore this fabulous house. Suddenly he feels something soft under his feet, he looks down and the floor is covered in $100 bills. 

Then, there's a knock at the door. He answers it and standing there are two persons dressed in ku klux klan outfits. They drag him outside to the nearest tree, throw a rope over a limb and hang him by the neck until he's dead. 

As the clansmen are walking away, they remove their hoods. It's the two blonde genies. One blonde genie says to the other one, 'i can understand the first wish having all these beautiful women in a big mansion to make love to. I can also understand him wanting to be a millionaire.

But why he wanted to be hung like a black guy is beyond me.'


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 17, 2011)

Sometimes, when I look at my children, I say to myself,"Lillian, you should have remained a virgin." 

- Lillian Carter (mother of Jimmy Carter) 
​


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 17, 2011)

*Best duct tape story ever* 
*During a private "fly-in" fishing excursion in the Alaskan*
*wilderness, the chartered pilot and fishermen left a cooler*
*and bait in the plane. And a bear smelled it.*
*This is what he did to the plane.*


**
*The pilot used his radio and had another pilot bring him 2 new tires, 3 cases of duct tape, and a supply of sheet plastic. He patched the plane together, and FLEW IT HOME!*

* 


Duct Tape Never Leave Home Without It !


*


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 17, 2011)

^^^Freaking outstanding! That pilot had a head on his shoulders.
And knows Red Green...aka Uncle Red. Everything is possible with duct tape.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 17, 2011)

no offense but I think I'm gonna catch a ride back with the pilot who brought the duct tape


----------



## bestbuds09 (Jan 18, 2011)

fucking eh i love duct tape, altough gorilla tape is much better. i cant believe he actually flew that thing like that. lol


----------



## mygirls (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## DaBong (Jan 18, 2011)

[video=vimeo;18913572]http://www.vimeo.com/18913572[/video]


----------



## cph (Jan 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;30InBgGhiSo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30InBgGhiSo[/video]


----------



## ANC (Jan 18, 2011)

A lady in Boston listed her cat on her Census form, and now the cat has been summoned for jury duty.
Anna Esposito says she listed her cat in the Census field marked "pets" during the most recent Census, which is odd because my Census form didn't ask about pets. Maybe Anna Esposito was privy to a more-selective Census that only affects specially-selected people, like raffle winners or the millionth person to walk in the door at Sam's Club? (It appears the Census collects data on pets, but I can't figure out the timeline.)
Anyway, Anna tried to get her cat out of jury duty, but she wasn't sure what excuse to give the court, so she went with "Doesn't speak English." The cat is still required to make an appearance, because nobody knows it's not a human, yet.


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## purpz (Jan 18, 2011)

[youtube]AyVdbfyvwso&feature[/youtube]


----------



## Leothwyn (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## Leothwyn (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 18, 2011)

What kind of friggin spiders are they? God, I don't think I'll sleep well tonight. Yuck.

I don't think I'll buy a car made in or from that state. Is it in the USA? Oh man, you just ruined my night. I'm remembering the time a spider disappeared in the vent of my car and I worried about it for weeks. AND I'M STILL DRIVING THAT CAR. Wow, wow.

That is my worse nightmare.

Is that photoshopped? Please tell me it's photoshopped.


----------



## NONHater (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## IregAt420 (Jan 18, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcBLCu6RBME&feature=related

^ Thats one I havent seen in forever. Good laugh.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 18, 2011)

[FONT=&quot]A woman goes to the Doctor, with bruises on her face. 
The Doctor asks: "What happened?"
The woman says: "Doctor, I don't know what to do. Every time my husband comes home drunk, he slaps me around."
The Doctor says: "I have a real good cure for that. When your husband comes home drunk, just take a glass of water and start swishing it in your mouth. Just swish and swish but don't swallow it until he goes to bed and is asleep."

Two weeks later the woman comes back to the doctor looking fresh and reborn.

The woman says: "Doctor that was a brilliant idea! Every time my husband came home drunk, I swished with water. I swished and swished, and he didn't touch me!
How does the water do that?"
The Doctor says: "The water does fuck all&#8230;it's keeping your mouth shut that does the trick...."[/FONT]


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2011)

*** *TESTICULATING.**
Waving your arms around and talking bollocks.

** *BLAMESTORMING.**
Sitting round in a group, discussing why a deadline was missed or a project failed and who was responsible.

** *SEAGULL MANAGER.**
A manager who flies in, makes a lot of noise, craps on everything and then leaves.

** *SALMON DAY.**
The experience of spending an entire day swimming upstream only to get screwed and die.

** *CUBE FARM.**
An office filled with cubicles.

** *PRAIRIE DOGGING..**
When someone yells or drops something loudly in a cube farm and people's heads pop up over the walls to see what's going on. (This also applies to applause for a promotion because there may be cake.)

** *SALAD DODGER.**
An excellent phrase for an overweight person.

** *SWAMP DONKEY.**
A deeply unattractive person..

** *AEROPLANE BLONDE.**
One who has bleached/dyed her hair but still has a 'black box'.

** *PERCUSSIVE MAINTENANCE.**
The fine art of whacking the crap out of an electronic device to get it to work again.

** *OH-NO SECOND.**
That minuscule fraction of time in which you realize that you've just made a BIG mistake. (e.g. You've hit 'reply all').

** *GREYHOUND.**
A very short skirt, only an inch from the hare.**
**

* **MILLENNIUM DOMES.**
The contents of a Wonderbra, I.e. Extremely impressive when viewed from the outside but there's actually naught in there worth seeing.

** *MONKEY BATH . **
A bath so hot, that when lowering yourself in, you go: 'Oo! Oo! Oo! Aa! Aa! Aa!'.

** *MYSTERY BUS.**
The bus that arrives at the pub on Friday night while you're in the toilet after your 10th pint and whisks away all the unattractive people so the pub is suddenly packed with stunners when you come back in.

** *TART FUEL.**
Bottled premixed spirits, regularly consumed by young women.

** *TRAMP STAMP.**
Tattoo on a female, just above the bum.

** *PICASSO BUM.**
A woman whose knickers are too small for her, so she looks like she's got 4 buttocks.*


----------



## DaBong (Jan 19, 2011)

[video=vimeo;18945186]http://www.vimeo.com/18945186[/video]


----------



## DaBong (Jan 19, 2011)

[video=vimeo;18945154]http://www.vimeo.com/18945154[/video]


----------



## DaBong (Jan 19, 2011)

[video=vimeo;18945208]http://www.vimeo.com/18945208[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 19, 2011)

I woke up in a foul mood and then lmao. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 19, 2011)

*Ponderisms*
*[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]1. Ever wonder about those people who spend $2.00 apiece on those little bottles of Evian water? [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]Try spelling Evian backwards : NAIVE [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]2. Isn't making a smoking section in a restaurant like making a peeing section in a swimming pool? (My sentiments exactly!) [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]3. OK[/FONT]**[FONT=Calibri, &#10; Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]..... so if the Jacksonville Jaguars are known as the 'Jags' and the Tampa Bay Buccaneers are known as the 'Bucs,' what does that make the Tennessee Titans? [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]4. If 4 out of 5 people SUFFER from diarrhea does that mean that one enjoys it?[/FONT]*
**~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* *
*[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]5. There are three religious truths: [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]a. Jews do not recognize Jesus as the Messiah. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]b. Protestants do not recognize the Pope as the leader of the Christian faith. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]c. Baptists do not recognize each other in the liquor store or Hooters. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* [/FONT]*
[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]*6. If people from Poland*[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]* are called Poles, why aren't people from Holland called Holes? *[/FONT]
*[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]7. If a pig loses its voice, is it disgruntled? [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]*~*~*~*~*~*~*~ *~*~*~* [/FONT]*
*8. Why do croutons come in airtight packages? Aren't they just stale bread to begin with? *
*[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]9 Why is a person who plays the piano called a pianist but a person who drives a race car is not called a racist? [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]10. Why isn't the number 11 pronounced onety one? [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]11. If lawyers are disbarred and clergymen defrocked, doesn't it follow that electricians can be delighted, musicians denoted, cowboys deranged, models deposed, tree surgeons debarked, and dry cleaners depressed? [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]*~*~*~*~*~*! ~*~*~*~* [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]12. If Fed Ex and UPS were to merge, would they call it Fed UP?[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]13. Do Lipton Tea employees take coffee breaks? [/FONT]*
**~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* *
*[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]14. What hair color do they put on the driver's licenses of bald men? [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]15.[/FONT]**[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial] I was thinking about how people seem to read the Bible a whole lot more as they get older; then it dawned on me ... they're cramming for their final exam.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]16. I thought about how mothers feed their babies with tiny little spoons and forks, so I wondered what do Chinese mothers use? Toothpicks? [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]17. Why do they put pictures of criminals up in the Post Office? What are we supposed to do, write to them?[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]Why don't they just put their pictures on the postage stamps so the mailmen can look for them while they deliver the mail? [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]*~*~*~*~! *~*~*~*~ *~* [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]18. If it's true that we are here to help others, then what exactly are the others here for?[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]19. You never really learn to swear until you learn to drive. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* where is #20?[/FONT]*
*21.[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial] Ever wonder what the speed of lightning would be if it didn't zigzag? [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]22. If a cow laughed, would she spew milk out of her nose? [/FONT]*
**~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* *
*[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]23.[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial] Whatever happened to Preparations A through G? [/FONT]*
**~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* *
*24.[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial] At income tax time, did you ever notice: When you put the two words 'The' and 'IRS' together it spells[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]... 'THEIRS'?[/FONT]*


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 19, 2011)

*What will they think of next! *
*A friend sent me this email and*
*I am sending it on to my Friends.* 

*Wednesday, I approached my truck from the passenger side *
*To place my computer bag (aka my man purse) in the *
*Front passenger seat. *

*As I reached to open the door I noticed there was a hole right under my door handle. *
*My first thought was, "someone has shot my truck !"*
*I began to think about it and inspect it a little closer and the "light" slowly began to come on.*

*I phoned my friend who owns a body shop and asked if he had any vehicles with damage to the doors that *
*Looked like a bullet hole.*

*"Yes, I see it all the time. Thieves have a punch and *
*Place it right under the door handle, knock a hole through, reach in and unlock it, just as if they have a key. *

*No alarms, broken glass or anything.*

*I then placed a call to my insurance agent and *
*Explained it to him I was puzzled that they left my GPS *
*And all other belongings. Here is where it gets scary !* 

*"Oh no, he said, they want the break-in to be so subtle *
*That you don't even realize it.* 

*They look at your GPS to see where "home" is. * 

*Now they know what you drive, go to your home, and *
*If your vehicle isn't there they assume you aren't and *
*Break in your home."*

*He says they will even leave a purse or wallet and only*
*Take one or two credit cards. * 

*By the time you realize there has been a theft,*
*They may have already had a couple days *
*Or more to use them.* 

*I didn't realize my situation for two full days!* 

*They even give you the courtesy of re-locking *
*Your doors for you.*

*Periodically walk around your car, daily if you are *
*In a shopping center or other parking area.* 

*Report thefts immediately.... (but I won't let the police in my home-WW)*

*Your bank w/missing check numbers, *
*Your credit card agencies, police,*
*And insurance companies, etc.*
*( Below is picture of what the hole looks like )*
**


----------



## edsthreads (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## W N L (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## W N L (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 19, 2011)

Not sure if this had been posted before, but I thought it was interesting. So here is more useless information.

Where did Piss Poor come from? 

Interesting History 
The next time you are washing your hands and complain
because the water temperature isn't just how you like it,
think about how things used to be. Here are some facts about the 1500s etc.:


They used to use urine to tan animal skins, so families
used to all pee in a pot & then once a day it was taken &
sold to the tannery.......if you had to do this to survive
you were "Piss Poor."

But worse than that were the really poor folk who couldn't
even afford to buy a pot......they "didn't have a pot to
piss in" & were the lowest of the low.

Most people got married in June because they took their
yearly bath in May, and they still smelled pretty good by
June. However, since they were starting to smell,
brides carried a bouquet of flowers to hide their body odor.
Hence the custom today of carrying a bouquet when getting married.

Baths consisted of a big tub filled with hot water. The man
of the house had the privilege of the nice clean water, then
all the other sons and men, then the women and finally the
children. Last of all the babies. By then the water was so
dirty you could actually lose someone in it. Hence the
saying, "Don't throw the baby out with the bath water!"

Houses had thatched roofs-thick straw-piled high, with no
wood underneath. It was the only place for animals to get
warm, so all the cats and other small animals (mice, bugs)
lived in the roof. When it rained it became slippery and
sometimes the animals would slip and fall off the roof...
Hence the saying "It's raining cats and dogs."

There was nothing to stop things from falling into the
house. This posed a real problem in the bedroom where bugs 
and other droppings could mess up your nice clean bed. 
Hence, a bed with big posts and a sheet hung over the top 
afforded some protection. 
That's how canopy beds came into existence.

The floor was dirt. Only the wealthy had something other
than dirt. Hence the saying, "Dirt poor." The wealthy had
slate floors that would get slippery in the winter when wet,
so they spread thresh (straw) on floor to help keep their
footing. As the winter wore on, they added more thresh until, 
when you opened the door, it would all start slipping
outside. A piece of wood was placed in the entrance-way.
Hence: "a thresh hold."

(Getting quite an education, aren't you?)

In those old days, they cooked in the kitchen with a big
kettle that always hung over the fire. Every day they lit
the fire and added things to the pot. They ate mostly
vegetables and did not get much meat. They would eat the stew 
for dinner, leaving leftovers in the pot to get cold
overnight and then start over the next day. Sometimes stew had food 
in it that had been there for quite a while. Hence the rhyme: 
"Peas porridge hot, peas porridge cold, peas porridge in the pot nine days old." 
Sometimes they could obtain pork, which made them feel quite special. When 
visitors came over, they would hang up their bacon to show off. It was a sign of 
wealth that a man could, "bring home the bacon." 
They would cut off a little to share with guests and would all sit around and "chew the fat."

Those with money had plates made of pewter. Food with high acid content caused some of the lead to leach onto the food, causing lead poisoning death. This happened most often with tomatoes, so for the next 400 years or so, tomatoes were considered poisonous.

Bread was divided according to status. Workers got the burnt bottom of the loaf, the family got the middle, and guests got the top, or the "upper crust."

Lead cups were used to drink ale or whisky. The combination would sometimes knock the imbibers out for a couple of days. Someone walking along the road would take them for dead and prepare them for burial. They were laid out on the kitchen table for a couple of days and the family would gather around and eat and drink and wait and see if they would wake up. Hence the custom of holding "a wake."

England is old and small and the local folks started running out of places to bury people. So they would dig up coffins and would take the bones to a bone-house, and reuse the grave. When reopening these coffins, 1 out of 25 coffins were found to have scratch marks on the inside and they realized they had been burying 
people alive... So they would tie a string on the wrist of the corpse, lead it through the coffin and up through the ground and tie it to a bell. Someone would have to sit out in the graveyard all night ("the graveyard shift") to listen for the bell; thus, someone could be "saved by the bell" or was considered a "dead ringer."


----------



## NONHater (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## Slojo69 (Jan 19, 2011)

I love this guy, one of my favorite comedians!

[youtube]1Sahc2hY8v4[/youtube]

lol, i love the first joke in this one !


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 19, 2011)

*Men Are Just Happier People*​


*NICK**NAMES*

·If Laura, Kate and Sarah go out for lunch, they will call each other Laura, Kate and Sarah.

·If Mike, Dave and John go out, they will affectionately refer to each other as Fat Boy, Dickhead and Shit for Brains.



*EATING OUT*

·When the bill arrives, Mike, Dave and John will each throw in $20, even though it's only for $32.50. None of them will have anything smaller and none will actually admit they want change back.

·When the girls get their bill, out come the pocket calculators.



*MONEY*

·A man will pay $2 for a $1 item he needs.

·A woman will pay $1 for a $2 item that she doesn't need but it's on sale.



*BATHROOMS*

·A man has six items in his bathroom: toothbrush and toothpaste, shaving cream, razor, a bar of soap, and a towel.

·The average number of items in the typical woman's bathroom is 337. A man would not be able to identify more than 20 of these items.



*ARGUMENTS*

·A woman has the last word in any argument.

·Anything a man says after that is the beginning of a new argument.



*FUTURE*

·A woman worries about the future until she gets a husband.

·A man never worries about the future until he gets a wife..



*SUCCESS*

·A successful man is one who makes more money than his wife can spend.

·A successful woman is one who can find such a man.



*MARRIAGE*

·A woman marries a man expecting he will change, but he doesn't.

·A man marries a woman expecting that she won't change, but she does.



*DRESSING UP*

·A woman will dress up to go shopping, water the plants, empty the trash, answer the phone, read a book, and get the mail.

·A man will dress up for weddings and funerals.



*NATURAL*

·Men wake up as good-looking as they went to bed.

·Women somehow deteriorate during the night.



*OFFSPRING*

·Ah, children. A woman knows all about her children. She knows about dentist appointments and romances, best friends, favorite foods, secret fears and hopes and dreams.

·A man is vaguely aware of some short people living in the house.





*THOUGHT FOR THE DAY*

A married man should forget his mistakes. There's no use in two people remembering the same thing!


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 19, 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]CALORIES BURNED DURING SEX![/FONT]*​ 

[FONT=&quot]REMOVING HER CLOTHES:[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]With her consent [/FONT][FONT=&quot]12 Calories[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Without her consent 2,187 Calories[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]OPENING HER BRA:[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]With both hands 8 Calories[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]With one hand 12 Calories[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]With your teeth 485 Calories[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot] PUTTING ON A CONDOM:[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] With an erection 6 Calories[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] Without an erection 3,315 Calories[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]POSITIONS:[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] Missionary 12 Calories[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] 69 lying down 78 Calories[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] 69 standing up 812 Calories[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] Wheelbarrow 216 Calories[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] Doggy Style 326 Calories[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] Italian chandelier 2,912 Calories[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]ORGASMS:[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot] Real 112 Calories[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] Fake 1,315 Calories[/FONT]



[FONT=&quot] POST ORGASM:[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] Lying in bed hugging 18 Calories[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] Getting up immediately 36 Calories[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] Explaining why you got out of bed immediately 816 Calories [/FONT]


[FONT=&quot] GETTING A SECOND ERECTION:[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] If you are:[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] 20-29 years 36 Calories[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] 30-39 years 80 Calories[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] 40-49 years 124 Calories[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] 50-59 years 1,972 Calories [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] 60-69 years 7,916 Calories[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] 70 and over Results are still pending[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]DRESSING AFTERWARDS:[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] Calmly 32 Calories[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] In a hurry 98 Calories[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] With her father knocking at the door 5,218 Calories[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]With your wife knocking at the door 13,521 Calories[/FONT]


----------



## W N L (Jan 19, 2011)

*Purple Is Quite Attractive * 











*My Name Is Bond. Pedo Bond. *


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 19, 2011)

dear madam:​ 
thank you for your recent order from our sex toys shop.​ 
you asked for the large red vibrator as featured on our wall display.​ 
please select another item because that is our fire extinguisher.​ 



well, shit​


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 19, 2011)

A different view of things.
 
*The state of Wisconsin has gone an entire deer hunting season without someone getting killed. That's great. There were over 600,000 hunters. Over the last two months, the eighth largest army in the world - more men under arms than Iran; more than France and Germany combined - deployed to the woods of a single American state to hunt deer. But that pales in comparison to the 750,000 who are in the woods of Pennsylvania this week. Michigan's 700,000 hunters have now returned home. Toss in a quarter million hunters in West Virginia, and it is literally the case that the hunters of those four states alone would comprise the largest army in the world. America will forever be safe from foreign invasion of troops with that kind of home-grown firepower.*

*Remember a gun is just another tool.*

*H**unting - it's not just a way to fill the freezer. It's a matter of national security!*


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 19, 2011)

***Rrriiiiinnnnggg, rrriiiinnnngg,***
Phone Ringing​ 
[FONT=arial,helvetica]***'Hello?'***[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=arial,helvetica]***'Hi honey.***[/FONT]​[FONT=arial,helvetica]

***This is Daddy.***​


***Is Mommy near the phone?'*** ​



***'No, Daddy.***​ 

***She's upstairs in the bedroom with Uncle Gabe.'***​ 


***After a brief pause,*** ​ 


***Daddy says,***​ 

***'But honey, you haven't got an Uncle Gabe.'*** ​ 

***'Oh yes I do, and he's upstairs in the room with Mommy,***​ 

***Right now..'***​ 


*Brief Pause.*​ 


***'Uh, okay then, this is what I want you to do.***​ 

***Put the phone down on the table, run upstairs***​ 

***And knock on the bedroom door and shout to Mommy***​ 

***That Daddy's car just pulled into the driveway.'*** ​ 


***'Okay, Daddy, Just a minute.'*** ​ 

***A few minutes later***​ 

***The little girl comes back to the phone.*** ​ 


***'I did it, Daddy.'*** ​ 

***'And what happened, honey?' *** ​ 

*'Well, Mommy got all scared, jumped out of bed with no clothes on and ran around screaming.*** ​ 
***Then she tripped over the rug, hit her head on the dresser***​ 

***And now she isn't moving at all!'*** ​ 

***'Oh my God!!! What about your Uncle Gabe?'*** ​ 

***'He jumped out of the bed with no clothes on, too.***​ 

***He was all scared and he jumped out of the back window***​ 

***And into the swimming pool.***​ 


***But I guess he didn't know that you took out the water***​ 

***Last week to clean it.*** ​ 

***He hit the bottom of the pool and I think he's dead.'***​ 


******Long Pause******​ 



******Longer Pause******​ 


******Even Longer Pause****** ​ 


***Then Daddy says,*** ​ 

***'Swimming pool? ............***​ 





***Is this 486-5731?'**​[/FONT]


----------



## Slojo69 (Jan 19, 2011)

Holy crap WW yer going to town, funny ass shit tho! I bet you spend all day at work looking at stuff to post here tho dont ya? heheheh

GET BACK TO WORK!!! lol


----------



## ANC (Jan 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;hMtZfW2z9dw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMtZfW2z9dw[/video]


----------



## ANC (Jan 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;jbc2NaLuv1A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbc2NaLuv1A&feature=channel[/video]


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 19, 2011)

[youtube]Ahp8zjSK0X4[/youtube]


----------



## wanabe (Jan 20, 2011)

ww how do you get all these funny things?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## justlearning73 (Jan 20, 2011)

WW-you post the best things on here by far. Just wanted to say thank you. I laugh my ass of everyday. Thanks again....oh and I dont mind reading stuff either sorry you seem to catch the pricks.


----------



## W N L (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## sunni (Jan 20, 2011)

View attachment 1393182 just thought this was kinda neat


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 20, 2011)

[FONT=&quot]A woman was unhappy with the way her laundry was done at the local Chinese Laundry, so she wrote a note and put it in the bag with the next collection of soiled clothes: *'USE MORE SOAP ON PANTIES!'*[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]She got the clean laundry back, and was still dissatisfied with the results, so, the following week she enclosed another note: *'USE MORE SOAP ON PANTIES!'*[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The Chinese laundry man became very annoyed, and when her clean laundry was delivered, it contained a note from him: *'I USE PLENTY SOAP ON PANTIES*!!! *USE MORE PAPER ON ASS!!!'* [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## W N L (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 20, 2011)

Glad you like it. I just post what people send me. Some of it sucks from time to time. 



Slojo69 said:


> Holy crap WW yer going to town, funny ass shit tho! I bet you spend all day at work looking at stuff to post here tho dont ya? heheheh
> 
> GET BACK TO WORK!!! lol


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 20, 2011)

I have friends that just send me stuff. I only post about a quarter of it. 



wanabe said:


> ww how do you get all these funny things?


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 20, 2011)

Protect your wand. LOLOl. Where can I get some of those for my brother.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 20, 2011)

I just ignore them. The new one is just that new, joined this month. 



justlearning73 said:


> WW-you post the best things on here by far. Just wanted to say thank you. I laugh my ass of everyday. Thanks again....oh and I dont mind reading stuff either sorry you seem to catch the pricks.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 20, 2011)

This is not a scam, I know a woman who own a cleaning company in my area. They only clean while chemo is going on and for a short time after. 

Cleaning for a Reason

If you know any woman currently undergoing chemotherapy, please pass the word to her that there is a cleaning service that provides FREE housecleaning - once per month for 4 months while she is in treatment. All she has to do is sign up and have her doctor fax a note confirming the treatment. Cleaning for a Reason will have a participating maid service in her zip code area arrange for the service. This organization serves the entire USA and currently has 547 partners to help these women. It's our job to pass the word and let them know that there are people out there that care. Be a blessing to someone and pass this information along.

http://www.cleaningforareason.org/ <http://www.cleaningforareason.org/> 

Great information. You may not know someone going through chemo, but someone on your email list might.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 20, 2011)

*How Much Do You Know About Golf???* 
*
This is multiple choice. If you select a wrong answer, the ball moves only so far down the fairway and stops and* *you are charged with* *one stroke.* 
*
Keep selecting the answers that you think are correct and the ball moves down the fairway until you get the right answer and the ball goes in the hole**.* 
*
If you have the correct answer right away,* *the ball goes directly in the hole* *- a hole in one.* 

http://www.cincinnati.com/golf/golfquiz/html/brand.htm

I was 1 under par. 


*

*


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 20, 2011)

What some people do when it snows...









*You know you've had enough of winter when..........*
**


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 20, 2011)

*I took it and I'm 46. WW. *​ 
*Below is Dr. Phil's test.*
*Dr. Phil scored 55, he did this test on Oprah* *and she got a 38. *​ 
*Some folks pay a lot of* *money to find this stuff out! *​ 
*The following test is pretty accurate and it* *only takes a few minutes.*​ 
Answers are for who you are now and not who you were in the past.​ 
This is a real test given by Human Relations Departments at many of the major corporations today. It helps them get better insight concerning their employees and in their prospective employees. ​ 
There are 10 Simple questions, so grab a pencil and paper. Record your letter answers to each question. ​ 
Change the subject of the email to read YOUR total. When you are finished, forward this to friends, family, and *also send it to the person who sent this to you.* ​ 
Ready? Begin.​ 
1. *When do you feel your best...*​A) in the morning 
B) during the afternoon and early evening 
C) late at night 

2. *You usually walk...*
A) fairly fast, with long steps 
B) fairly fast, with little steps 
C) less fast head up, looking the world in the face 
D) less fast, head down 
E) very slowly

3. *When talking to people you...*
A) stand with your arms folded 
B) have your hands clasped 
C) have one or both your hands on your hips 
D) touch or push the person to whom you are talking 
E) play with your ear, touch your chin, or smooth your hair 

4. *When relaxing, you sit with..*​A) your knees bent with your legs neatly side by side 
B) your legs crossed 
C) your legs stretched out or straight 
D) one leg curled under you 

5. *When something really amuses you, you react with... *​A) big appreciated laugh 
B) a laugh, but not a loud one 
C) a quiet chuckle 
D) a sheepish smile 

6. *When you go to a party or social gathering you... *
A) make a loud entrance so everyone notices you 
B) make a quiet entrance, looking around for someone you know 
C) make the quietest entrance, trying to stay unnoticed

7. *You're working very hard, concentrating hard, and you're interrupted... *
A) welcome the break 
B) feel extremely irritated 
C) vary between these two extremes 

8. *Which of the following colors do you like most.... *​A) Red or orange 
B) black 
C) yellow or light blue 
D) green 
E) dark blue or purple 
F) white 
G) brown or gray

9. *When you are in bed at night, in those last few moments before going to sleep you are.....* ​A) stretched out on your back 
B) stretched out face down on your stomach 
C) on your side, slightly curled 
D) with your head on one arm 
E) with your head under the covers 

10. *You often dream that you are... *
A) falling 
B) fighting or struggling 
C) searching for something or somebody 
D) flying or floating 
E) you usually have dreamless sleep 
F) your dreams are always pleasant 

POINTS: 

1. (a) 2 (b) 4 (c) 6 ​ 
2. (a) 6 (b) 4 (c) 7 (d) 2 (e) 1​ 
3. (a) 4 (b) 2 (c) 5 (d) 7 (e) 6 ​ 
4. (a) 4 (b) 6 (c) 2 (d) 1 ​

5. (a) 6 (b) 4 (c) 3 (d) 5 (e) 2 
6. (a) 6 (b) 4 (c) 2 
7. (a) 6 (b) 2 (c) 4 
8. (a) 6 (b) 7 (c) 5 (d) 4 (e) 3 (f) 2 (g) 1 
9. (a) 7 (b) 6 (c) 4 (d) 2 (e ) 1 
10 (a) 4 (b) 2 (c) 3 (d) 5 (e) 6 (f) 1 

*Now add up the total number of points. *​ 
*OVER 60 POINTS: *Others see you as someone they should "handle with care." You're seen as vain, self-centered, and extremely dominant. Others may admire you, wishing they could be more like you, but don't always trust you, hesitating to become too deeply involved with you.

*51 TO 60 POINTS *: Others see you as an exciting, highly volatile, rather impulsive personality, a natural leader, who's quick to make decisions, though not always the right ones. They see you as bold and adventuresome, someone who will try anything once, someone who takes chances and enjoys an adventure. They enjoy being in your company because of the excitement you radiate. 

*41 TO 50 POINTS 

*: Others see you as fresh, lively, charming, amusing, practical, and always interesting, someone who's constantly in the center of attention, but sufficiently well-balanced not to let it go to their head. They also see you as kind, considerate, and understanding, someone who'll always cheer them up and help them out.

*31 TO 40 POINTS: *Others see you as sensible, cautious, careful & practical. They see you as clever, gifted, or talented, but modest. Not a person who makes friends too quickly or easily, but someone who's extremely loyal to friends you do make and who expects the same loyalty in return. Those who really get to know you, realize it takes a lot to shake your trust in your friends, but equally that it takes you a long time to get over if that trust is ever broken.

*21 TO 30 POINTS: *Your friends see you as painstaking and fussy. They see you as very cautious, extremely careful, a slow and steady plodder. It would really surprise them if you ever did something impulsively or on the spur of the moment, expecting you to examine everything carefully from every angle and then, usually decide against it. They think this reaction is caused partly by your careful nature. 


*UNDER 21 POINTS: *People think you are shy, nervous, and indecisive, someone who needs looking after, who always wants someone else to make the decisions and who doesn't want to get involved with anyone or anything! They see you as a worrier who always sees problems that don't exist. Some people think you're boring. Only those who know you well, know that you aren't. ​​


----------



## Leothwyn (Jan 20, 2011)

http://www.kirppismonitori.fi/flash/nudegirls.swf


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 20, 2011)

[youtube]zmRTGRbrATs[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 20, 2011)

[youtube]Jo04kVddAcE[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 20, 2011)

So close he lost a shoe. 
[youtube]D4DPIuJCFIE[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 20, 2011)

[youtube]E0Oi5pnUOvw[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 20, 2011)

It been on the news now it's on here.

[youtube]jPW8xmI4w6U[/youtube]


----------



## Slojo69 (Jan 21, 2011)

Lol, im pretty sure this hasnt been posted, its definetly not safe for work tho, watch at yer own risk! lol.

http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/266937


----------



## ANC (Jan 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;ml3ybCxxMRk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ml3ybCxxMRk[/video]


----------



## ANC (Jan 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;I6XLswqiX0s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6XLswqiX0s[/video]


----------



## ANC (Jan 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;iKnG_lrtH20]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKnG_lrtH20[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 21, 2011)

*(Be sure to watch the video at the end after reading text below)*

Police are warning all men who frequent clubs, parties & local pubs to be alert and stay cautious when offered a drink by any woman. 

Many females use a date-drug on the market called *'**Beer**' *.

The drug is found in liquid form and is available anywhere. It comes in bottles, cans, or from taps and in large kegs. 

*Beer* is used by female sexual predators at parties and bars to persuade their male victims to go home and sleep with them. 

A woman needs only to get a guy to consume a few units of *Beer* and then simply ask him home for no-strings-attached sex. 

Men are rendered helpless against this approach. After several *Beers*, men will often succumb to the desires to sleep with horrific looking women to whom they would never normally be attracted. 

After drinking *Beer*, men often awaken with only hazy memories of exactly what happened to them the night before, often with just a vague feeling that*'something bad'* occurred.

At other times these unfortunate men are swindled out of their life'ssavings, in a familiar scam known as *'a relationship'*. In extreme cases, the female may even be shrewd enough to entrap the unsuspecting male into a longer-term form of servitude and punishment referred to as *'marriage'.*
Men are much more susceptible to this scam after *Beer* is administered and sex is offered by the predatory females. 

*Please*forward this warning to every male you know. 

If you fall victim to this *'**Beer**'* scam and the women administering it, there are male support groups where you can discuss the details of your shocking encounter with similarly victimized men. 

For the support group nearest you, just look up *'Golf Courses'*in the phone book. 

For a video to see

how *Beer* works click here: http://www.brackenspub.com/beer.swf


----------



## W N L (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## W N L (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## W N L (Jan 21, 2011)

Glad you like


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 21, 2011)

Dear me, My message is too short.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;OWtDpGM36J8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWtDpGM36J8[/video]


----------



## hoss12781 (Jan 21, 2011)

That girl is suing the mall. I don't know the specifics but saw it on the local news last night that it was the height of absrudity


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Jan 21, 2011)

hoss12781 said:


> That girl is suing the mall. I don't know the specifics but saw it on the local news last night that it was the height of absrudity


and she has like 5 felony charges pending against her for stealing a co workers credit card and purchasing things with it


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## DaBong (Jan 21, 2011)

[video=vimeo;19037371]http://www.vimeo.com/19037371[/video]


----------



## DaBong (Jan 21, 2011)

[video=vimeo;19037412]http://www.vimeo.com/19037412[/video]


----------



## DaBong (Jan 21, 2011)

[video=vimeo;19037491]http://www.vimeo.com/19037491[/video]


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 21, 2011)

WW a soldier is not afraid to get blood on his sword LOL gross me out.....

*[FONT=&quot],,,, the real meaning of Sperm ?[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]Sperm are like Immigrants.........[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Millions come in, but only one fucker works...

just for you ww

[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]This month of January is very special. There is [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]5 mondays, [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]5 saturdays [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]and 5 sundays [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]in one month. [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]This only happens every 823 years. This is called a money bag month by the Asian's.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 21, 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]Packer Baby [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]A Green Bay Packers Fan is drinking in a New York bar when he gets a call on his cell phone.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]He hangs up, grinning from ear to ear, and orders a round of drinks for everybody in the bar, announcing his wife has produced a typical Green Bay baby boy weighing 25 pounds. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Nobody can believe that any new baby can weigh in at 25 pounds, but the Packer Fan just shrugs, "That's about average back home, folks, like I said, my boy's a typical Green Bay baby boy. Congratulations showered him from all around, and many exclamations of "WOW!".[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]One woman actually fainted due to sympathy pains. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Two weeks later, he returns to the bar. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The bartender says, "Say, you're the father of that typical Green Bay baby that weighed 25 pounds at birth. Everybody's been making bets about how big he'd be in two weeks.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]So how much does he weigh now?" [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The proud father answers, "Seventeen pounds." [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The bartender is puzzled, concerned, and a little suspicious.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]"What happened? He already weighed 25 pounds the day he was born!"[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The Green Bay father takes a slow swig from his Leinenkugel's beer, wipes his lips on his shirt sleeve, leans into the bartender andproudly says, "...Had him circumcised!"[/FONT]


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 21, 2011)

Not only that he gave an honest effort. LOL. This one takes the cake. I'm showing the old man this one. 



EFILROFKGD said:


>


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Jan 21, 2011)

DIY FLESHLIGHT


----------



## Zgrower (Jan 21, 2011)

*http://www.wimp.com/mirrorprank/*


----------



## Big P (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Jan 21, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrLYyekx8e0[video=youtube;SrLYyekx8e0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrLYyekx8e0[/video]


----------



## Big P (Jan 21, 2011)

_




_


----------



## Big P (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Jan 21, 2011)

_




_




_




_


----------



## Daath (Jan 21, 2011)

Don't know if this has been posted before. It's fairly new to me. I've posted it elsewhere, but more people will see it this way. 

[video=youtube;B-Wd-Q3F8KM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-Wd-Q3F8KM[/video]


----------



## Karmapuff (Jan 21, 2011)

Daath said:


> Don't know if this has been posted before. It's fairly new to me. I've posted it elsewhere, but more people will see it this way.
> 
> [video=youtube;B-Wd-Q3F8KM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-Wd-Q3F8KM[/video]


 Classic xD Piss myself laughing everytime i watch it.


Good stuff on this thread :]

https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/400792-wheres-my-lsd.html


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Jan 21, 2011)

This one is just horrible, my wife insisted i put it on here. 
[video]http://www.break.com/usercontent/2010/9/29/two-naked-guys-celebrate-arthurs-day-in-ireland-1924046[/video]


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 21, 2011)

TruenoAE86coupe said:


> This one is just horrible, my wife insisted i put it on here.
> [video]http://www.break.com/usercontent/2010/9/29/two-naked-guys-celebrate-arthurs-day-in-ireland-1924046[/video]


Seen it on Tosh.0 

Not asgood without the smartass comments.


----------



## Big P (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Daath (Jan 21, 2011)

The last one made me lol


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 21, 2011)

TruenoAE86coupe said:


> This one is just horrible, my wife insisted i put it on here.
> [video]http://www.break.com/usercontent/2010/9/29/two-naked-guys-celebrate-arthurs-day-in-ireland-1924046[/video]



i saw this on tosh.0 ugh fucking gross blah nasty fuck


----------



## Daath (Jan 21, 2011)

So this year we'll have the dates: 1-1-11, 1-11-11, 11-1-11, and 11-11-11, which only happens once a millennium.

Take the age you will be this year and add it to the last two digits of the year of your birth.


----------



## Total Head (Jan 22, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I don't get it. >.<


people who are over 100 are less likely to have been born in the 1900s. actually people over 110 at this point. it amused me when i wrote it. sorry


----------



## DaBong (Jan 22, 2011)

[video=vimeo;19037633]http://www.vimeo.com/19037633[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 22, 2011)

omg, this one is sooo spot on. 



DaBong said:


> [video=vimeo;19037633]http://www.vimeo.com/19037633[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 22, 2011)

CLOTHING DRIVE. 
[youtube]ew9cEATPzDE[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 22, 2011)

[youtube]hYMRepK_aqw[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 22, 2011)

[youtube]30GeJHYoerk[/youtube]


----------



## StonedPony (Jan 22, 2011)

[video]http://videosift.com/video/A-Most-Wonderful-Magic-Trick-the-Hanky-Panky[/video]
1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 22, 2011)

[youtube]-8fh0o-aK9U[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 22, 2011)

The guy on the guitar is incredible

[youtube]v7xvMnrteMM[/youtube]
[youtube]osHT73lWMD0[/youtube]
[youtube]UJsybbSHfx4[/youtube]
[youtube]uZM0EGBdHOw[/youtube]


----------



## Boneman (Jan 22, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> [youtube]-8fh0o-aK9U[/youtube]


 * Ok they were semi good....check this one out!!*

[video=youtube;Y90UPLLo6nY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y90UPLLo6nY[/video]
*
Perfection!!!*


----------



## edsthreads (Jan 22, 2011)

I know this is not a pic but it's funny as fuck..

*Today's word is................." Fluctuations"*

I will never hear or see this word again without thinking of this joke.
I was at my bank today; there was a short line. There was just one lady in front of me, an Asian lady who was trying to exchange yen for dollars. It was obvious she was a little irritated . . . She asked the teller, "Why it change? Yesterday, I get two hunat dolla fo yen. Today I only get hunat eighty? Why it change?"
The teller shrugged his shoulders and said, "Fluctuations." The Asian lady says, "Fluc you white people too"


----------



## K21701 (Jan 22, 2011)

Just copy the link from the address bar and then paste where it says insert video...


----------



## Logges (Jan 22, 2011)

Boneman said:


> * Ok they were semi good....check this one out!!*
> 
> [video=youtube;Y90UPLLo6nY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y90UPLLo6nY[/video]
> *
> Perfection!!!*



oh man that was awesome i didn't know they did silent drills.

this just makes want to open a Marching thread


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## Squarebagel (Jan 22, 2011)

not sure if this one has been posted yet. still playing catch up on this thread

[video=youtube;ItZyaOlrb7E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItZyaOlrb7E[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 22, 2011)

Yeah, it's been posted before. But the good stuff should be posted more than once, don't you think? I liked it just as much the second time around. 




Squarebagel said:


> not sure if this one has been posted yet. still playing catch up on this thread
> 
> [video=youtube;ItZyaOlrb7E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItZyaOlrb7E[/video]


----------



## NONHater (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 22, 2011)

NONHater said:


>


 Wow. LOL I had to watch it like a dozen times to get that he didn't do it on purpose.


----------



## NONHater (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## NONHater (Jan 22, 2011)

It is wrong to laugh at this.






Watch dude in orange shirt.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 22, 2011)

[youtube]wRWkVu4KDgI[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 22, 2011)

[youtube]myU3nxg0HeU[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 22, 2011)

Okay, this is over the top with the religious stuff. But it is about an incredible staircase in a church. 

[youtube]yvid_KnFq7s[/youtube]


----------



## 80mg (Jan 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;HXsvVQe34k8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXsvVQe34k8[/video][video=youtube;Tbxq0IDqD04]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tbxq0IDqD04[/video]
THE THIRST MUTILATOR!
[video=youtube;XAZewEpu56s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAZewEpu56s[/video]
The best dream ever lolol
[video=youtube;GvcxfmIXKiE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvcxfmIXKiE[/video]
The best charcter ever
[video=youtube;0wcU4ysY7-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wcU4ysY7-Y[/video]
A mad funny skit
[video=youtube;b6hp1OJKLXQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6hp1OJKLXQ[/video]
ITS GETTING OLD JESUS!
[video=youtube;C-f8hwafsIU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-f8hwafsIU[/video]
One of the best movie scenes ever

I got way more on the way =]


----------



## purpz (Jan 22, 2011)

80mg said:


> THE THIRST MUTILATOR!


 HAHA that's from this movie. [youtube]e1fKzw05Q5A[/youtube]


----------



## 80mg (Jan 22, 2011)

+rep for knowing what movie thats from haha


----------



## Daath (Jan 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;qCcmy9_0NiI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCcmy9_0NiI[/video]

Your mommie's a whore. She fucks everybody. LoL!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 23, 2011)

I fucking LOVE WKUK. 

Here's some higher brow comedy for ya...
[youtube]zQ5cGYBV2TQ[/youtube]


...and some lower brow comedy for ya...
[youtube]ct2AWh-nKSk[/youtube]


----------



## Daath (Jan 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;On9N0D0IF_A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=On9N0D0IF_A[/video]

[video=youtube;RhjHAPw1q-M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhjHAPw1q-M[/video]


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 23, 2011)

I meant to post this one but that one is good too. 

[youtube]GeknTzuHxnw[/youtube]


----------



## Daath (Jan 23, 2011)

One more. 

[video=youtube;4oRo6slugjg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oRo6slugjg[/video]


----------



## ANC (Jan 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;lhA4XCn2liQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhA4XCn2liQ[/video]


----------



## clitlover (Jan 23, 2011)

That wife pic is so perfectible perky even gets my heart throbin, that might be someones mommy heheheheI would you ever stop breast feeding HELL NO


----------



## profgerbik (Jan 23, 2011)

The strongest Dog in the World. Working in Russian Army Special Forces.







i saw the myspace thing then had to search because this is fucking freaky as shit. it looks real as fuck because the muscle structure is so dead on it really is trippy if that is real. if you look in detail you can even notice there is no mimicking veins its fucking freaking me out! that is some crazy genetic technology they must be using because how the fuck is that possible, or its god damn alien shit. russia scares the fuck out of me now, i knew they were the most advanced but holy fuck! fuck!


----------



## profgerbik (Jan 23, 2011)

theres no way that dog could get every single muscle in its body that ripped without some crazy shit.


----------



## slayer6669 (Jan 23, 2011)

here is an article on that dog its name is wendy lol http://www.oodora.com/life-stories/funny-finds/the-worlds-strongest-dog.html


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;5nxLY9mmR_U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nxLY9mmR_U[/video]


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 23, 2011)

robert 14617 said:


> [video=youtube;5nxLY9mmR_U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nxLY9mmR_U[/video]




He looks like a Chupacabra on roids.


----------



## StonedPony (Jan 23, 2011)

This is no bullshit.......just alot of Bull


[video=youtube;4whAHim27eU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4whAHim27eU[/video]


----------



## DaBong (Jan 23, 2011)

[video=vimeo;19037705]http://www.vimeo.com/19037705[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 23, 2011)

INCREDIBLE accident outside of Toronto. Happened just a day or two ago. Unbelievable noone died and noone hurt. 
[youtube]oU-xpw8tsRc[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 23, 2011)

Did you see part of the median hit the car closest to the highway divider. If it had hit the windshield...Wow.



NONHater said:


> Holy Shit is right lol.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 23, 2011)

*Drink Orders...* A Utah Mormon was seated next to an Irish Catholic on a flight back to States from London. After the plane was airborne, drink orders were taken. The Irishman asked for a whiskey and a glass of Guinness, which was promptly brought and placed before him. The flight attendant then asked the Mormon if he would like a drink. He replied in disgust, "I'd rather be savagely raped by a dozen whores than let liquor touch my lips." The Irishman then handed his drinks back to the attendant and said, "Me too, I didn't know we had a choice."


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 23, 2011)

stumbled onto this one. 


[youtube]FzxVQuCvOeY[/youtube]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 23, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> Did you see part of the median hit the car closest to the highway divider. If it had hit the windshield...Wow.


 Damn, the video car was close enough that something cracked the windshield.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 23, 2011)

[youtube]UFWfQ_2Nevw[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 23, 2011)

Dirty Harry said:


> Damn, the video car was close enough that something cracked the windshield.


I didn't notice that! I can't believe noone was hurt.


----------



## NONHater (Jan 23, 2011)

Love how the lady's go crazy when mini Micheal pelvic thrusts.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 23, 2011)

[youtube]AwzN4633mpI[/youtube]


----------



## weed4cash (Jan 23, 2011)

How to kill a cat?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VakSSHWf2vs

Dog owns his owner

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TnF_sXw44w


----------



## 80mg (Jan 23, 2011)

profgerbik said:


> The strongest Dog in the World. Working in Russian Army Special Forces.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





MexicanWarlord420 said:


>





Louis541 said:


>





Joe Camel said:


>





dgk4life said:


>





CrackerJax said:


> About 2 inches above that "ahem" .. dude's crack ... is where the aliens put the implant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





dgk4life said:


>





Joe Camel said:


>





c5rftw said:


> *l*ow *s*tress *t*rained





MexicanWarlord420 said:


>





anhedonia said:


> My sex life will never be the same. Thanks.





dgk4life said:


>


 so shes jerking off her son 3 times a week?....and the funy thing is when she describes his penis it sounds like a NORMAL penis....


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 23, 2011)

I'd pay to do this. And it's homemade

http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1945807


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 23, 2011)

Do you think this is real. And if it is, how big do your balls have to be for you to try it? I don't have balls and if I did I still would not do this one. 

http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1945812


----------



## purpz (Jan 23, 2011)

it is real, personally you don't need balls it's all about experience. Pretty sure they surf "JAWS"


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 23, 2011)

Looks like fun, but it easily could turn into a Darwin Award

http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1944302


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;z2BgjH_CtIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2BgjH_CtIA[/video]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 23, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> Looks like fun, but it easily couldn't turn into a Darwin Award
> 
> http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1944302


Damn, don't contact the third rail or you will go up in smoke...but looks like a rush.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 23, 2011)

I think I want one of these. 

[youtube]BrW4yT3IVAE[/youtube]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 23, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> I think I want one of these...


 A man with a steroid shriveled dick and roid rage? I think you would be happier with a average beer drinker like myself.


----------



## 80mg (Jan 23, 2011)

dgk4life said:


> so gr8 i beter get rep 4 findin this lmao





tom__420 said:


>





hardroc said:


>





fdd2blk said:


> Marcus T. Bailey was arrested outside
> a barbershop when he stepped outside,
> mid-haircut.





fdd2blk said:


> Indiana Elementary School Principal Tracy Tredway was arrested for
> driving under the influence, while wearing a pretty pink dress.





fdd2blk said:


>


LOL Im sorry too keep reposting old stuff i just love this thread I nearly peed myself with the list and that lady on the bottom is fucking CREEPY! she looks lik shes tripping balls on E all day....ill post mroe videos from my youtube h.o.


----------



## NONHater (Jan 23, 2011)

Dirty Harry said:


> A man with a steroid shriveled dick and roid rage? I think you would be happier with a average beer drinker like myself.





Dirty Harry said:


> I can make it all better


----------



## 80mg (Jan 23, 2011)

I hate whne i see links but trust me this links worth it. It's pussy tattoos!

http://www.buzzfeed.com/sigmund/the-11-bestworst-vagina-tattoos-of-all-time-do-n


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 23, 2011)

80mg said:


> I hate whne i see links but trust me this links worth it. It's pussy tattoos!
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/sigmund/the-11-bestworst-vagina-tattoos-of-all-time-do-n


 haha...lol that is crazy...but I would not be able to hit that one with the lil girl though. That is going too far!
+rep for this


----------



## 80mg (Jan 23, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> haha...lol that is crazy...but I would not be able to hit that one with the lil girl though. That is going too far!
> +rep for this


Yeah when I saw the lil girl I was like "?"

It reminds me of this girl Rose. I meet rose cause she was my bestfriends gf's friend. So she came over and she is GEORGOUS long black hair, tan skin, big beautiful breasts, a wonderful ass, hazel eyes...so of course I talked to oher and too my joy she was very receptive. We talked and the longer we talked the more I realised she was BAT SHIT CRAZY. Seriously...nuttier than squirel shit. She was saying how in 2012 aliens are gonna "come and make tuxedos of our flesh" and how "hitler isnt dead, he had surgery too be obama."

One night we were drinking and she wanted to ohave sex...and I wouldnt...cause she was THAT crazy....

anywhos plus rep for you as well. for your good sense of humor.


----------



## Total Head (Jan 23, 2011)

pretty sure this was posted way at the beginning but i can't possibly go back and check. it brings me joy though.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 23, 2011)

lol, my mom still says 2nd hand smoke isnt bad....


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Jan 24, 2011)

lol this cracks me up
[youtube]1i8m2TuFX0o[/youtube]


----------



## keller420 (Jan 24, 2011)

So this guy is going out on a date with the easiest girl in town, and takes her out to "Lovers Ledge". While they are sitting in the car, things start getting heated. Pretty soon hes fingering her and she seems to like it. He keeps going and then suddenly she says "Ow! You should have taken off your ring!" He replied, "Thats not my ring, thats my watch!"

lol corny i know but still


----------



## K21701 (Jan 24, 2011)

*A study conducted by UCLA's Department of Psychiatry has revealed that the kind of male face a woman finds attractive can differ depending on where she is in her menstrual cycle. For instance, if she is ovulating she is attracted to men with rugged and masculine features.

However, if she is menstruating, or menopausal, she is more prone to be attracted to a man with scissors lodged in his temple and a bat jammed up his butt while he is on fire. 

Further studies are expected.*


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2011)

Dear Noah,
We could have sworn you said the ark wasn't leaving till 5.
Sincerely, Unicorns

Dear Twilight fans,
Please realize that because vampires are dead and have no blood pumping
through them, they can never get an erection.
Enjoy fantasizing about that.
Sincerely, Logic

Dear Icebergs,
Sorry to hear about the global warming. Karma's a b * tch.
Sincerely, The Titanic

Dear J.K. Rowling,
Your books are entirely unrealistic. I mean, a ginger kid with two friends?
Sincerely, Anonymous

Dear America,
You produced Miley Cyrus. Bieber is your punishment.
Sincerely, Canada

Dear Boyfriend,
I can make your girlfriend scream louder than you can.
Sincerely, Spiders

Dear Voldemort,
So they screwed up your nose too?
Sincerely, Michael Jackson

Dear Yahoo,
I've never heard anyone say, "I don't know, let's Yahoo! it..." just
saying...
Sincerely, Google

Dear girls who have been dumped,
There are plenty of fish in the sea... Just kidding! They're all dead.
Sincerely, BP

Dear Mary,
Just admit that you slept with someone else. This is getting out of hand.
Sincerely, Joseph

Dear 2010,
So I hear the best rapper is white and the president is black? WTF
happened?!
Sincerely, 1985

Dear Justin Bieber,
Ariel would really love her voice back.
Sincerely, King Triton

Dear Rose,
There was definitely room on that raft for the both of us.
Sincerely, Jack

Dear Windshield Wipers,
Can't touch this.
Sincerely, That Little Triangle

Dear Taylor Swift,
If it is of any interest to you, Romeo and Juliet both kill themselves in
the end.
Sincerely, Shakespeare

Dear Soccer Fans,
B B B B B B Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z
Z
Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z!
Sincerely, Vuvuzelas

Dear Saturn,
I liked it, so I put a ring on it.
Sincerely, God

Dear Rubik's Cube,
Done!
Sincerely, Colorblind

Dear Santa,
Please tell me how you managed to stop at three Ho's.
Sincerely, Tiger Woods

Dear Boys Wearing Skinny Jeans,
I. Can't. Breathe.
Sincerely, Your Balls

Dear Martin Luther King Jr.,
I have a dream within a dream within a dream within another dream... What
now?
Sincerely, Leonardo DiCaprio

Dear Sleeping Beauty,
I had to join the army, dress up like a man, defeat the hun army and totally
save China for my man.
All you had to do was wake up.
Sincerely, Mulan

Dear Romeo,
My death isn't the only thing I've been faking...
Sincerely, Juliet

Dear Fox News,
So far, no news about foxes.
Sincerely, Unimpressed


Dear Toaster,
Just gonna stand there and watch me burn?
Sincerely, Toast

Dear Edward,
I really hope that one day, I can find my way into your heart.
Sincerely, a stake


Dear Prince Charming,
You've got some explaining to do!
Sincerely, Cinderella, Snow White, Rapunzel, and Sleeping Beauty


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 24, 2011)

lmao, + rep-sorry I guess I have spread it around some more. 

Dear Santa,
Please tell me how you managed to stop at three Ho's.
Sincerely, Tiger Woods


----------



## ANC (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Jan 24, 2011)

80mg said:


> I hate whne i see links but trust me this links worth it. It's pussy tattoos!
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/sigmund/the-11-bestworst-vagina-tattoos-of-all-time-do-n


not all those r real tattos.. still funny


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;xqCprT4RVGs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqCprT4RVGs[/video]


----------



## Leothwyn (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 24, 2011)

[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]WHY NEWFIES CAN'T BE PARAMEDICS[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Bud and Jim are out in the woods hunting when suddenly[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Bud grabs his chest and falls to the ground. He doesn't seem to be breathing; his eyes are rolled back in his head.
Jim whips out his cell phone and calls 911.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]He gasps to the operator, "By t'undering Jesus, I tink Bud is dead! What should I do?"[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]The operator, in a calm soothing voice says, "Just take it easy and follow my instructions. First, let's make sure he's dead."[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]There is a silence...... and then a gun shot is heard.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Jim comes back on the line : "Okay, now what?"[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 24, 2011)

Red-neck fire alarm


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 24, 2011)

ADULT BOOB TEST - I SCORED A 16

http://www.forthecraic.net/flash/boobtest.swf​


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Jan 24, 2011)

18 out of 20


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 24, 2011)

16 outta 20.


----------



## StonedPony (Jan 24, 2011)

14 out 20
damn


----------



## StonedPony (Jan 24, 2011)

what a crappy crime


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 24, 2011)

*Q: What do you call a fat Chinaman?
*
*A: A Chunk.*


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 24, 2011)

** If quitters never win, and winners never quit, then who is the fool who said: &#8220;Quit while you&#8217;re ahead?&#8221;*


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 24, 2011)

*I don&#8217;t mean to be mean, *
*but Yo mama needs Listerine, *
*not a sip, not a swallow, *
*but the whole damn bottle.
This is a fact, *
*Yo mama&#8217;s breath is wack, *
*she needs a Tic, not a Tac, *
*but the whole damn pack.*


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 24, 2011)

I thought for sure I'd see a couple of 20's


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 24, 2011)

*Q: How do you play Taliban bingo?*
*

**A: B-52&#8230;F-16&#8230;B-1&#8230; *


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 24, 2011)

*Q: What did God say after creating man?**
**A: &#8220;I can do so much better.&#8221;*

*
Q: What did he say after he created woman?
A: &#8220;Guess I was wrong!&#8221;

*


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 24, 2011)

Teacher: Which living species flies in the air, but gives birth to young ones on land?
Johnny : (excited because he knows the answer)
Johnny : AIR HOSTESS!!!!


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 24, 2011)

12-Step Internet Recovery Program 

1) I will have a cup of coffee in the morning and read my newspaper like I used to, before the Internet.
2) I will eat breakfast with a knife and fork and not with one hand typing.
3) I will get dressed before noon.
4) I will make an attempt to clean the house, wash clothes, and plan dinner before even thinking of the Internet.
5) I will sit down and write a letter to those unfortunate few friends and family that are Internet-deprived.
6) I will call someone on the phone who I cannot contact via the Internet.
7) I will read a book&#8230;if I still remember how.




I will listen to those around me and their needs and stop telling them to turn the TV down so I can hear the music on the Internet.
9) I will not be tempted during TV commercials to check for email.
10) I will try and get out of the house at least once a week, if it is necessary or not.
11) I will remember that my bank is not forgiving if I forget to balance my checkbook because I was too busy on the Internet.
12) Last, but not least, I will remember that I must go to bed sometime &#8230; and the Internet will always be there tomorrow!


----------



## Big P (Jan 24, 2011)

this ones an oldie but goodie


----------



## Big P (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 24, 2011)

Crazy Fire Illusion
[youtube]U9PZizBDBZw[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 24, 2011)

[youtube]2148ldI8Wz4[/youtube]


----------



## Big P (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## carl.burnette (Jan 24, 2011)

18.. But I argue one answer so I have 19 damn it!


----------



## NONHater (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## bassman999 (Jan 24, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> ADULT BOOB TEST - I SCORED A 16
> 
> http://www.forthecraic.net/flash/boobtest.swf​


 I got an 18


----------



## StonedPony (Jan 24, 2011)

Just another Dog Day Afternoons


----------



## Total Head (Jan 24, 2011)

StonedPony said:


> 14 out 20
> damn


 i got a 14 too. i swear some of those "real ones" were fake. i forget which number it was but the nipples were almost at her chin. real my ass.


----------



## Total Head (Jan 24, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> Crazy Fire Illusion
> [youtube]U9PZizBDBZw[/youtube]


at first i didn't get it but that was some badass shit.


----------



## NONHater (Jan 24, 2011)

Total Head said:


> i got a 14 too. i swear some of those "real ones" were fake. i forget which number it was but the nipples were almost at her chin. real my ass.


I got 14 also. If you look at the first three one breat is larger than the other. Threw me off.


----------



## justlearning73 (Jan 24, 2011)

I got 17. I dont know maybe just more experience?


----------



## 80mg (Jan 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;6tX2xFWSS38]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tX2xFWSS38[/video]

I was typing in Hitler on youtube. I'm a WW2 buff. This was pretty fucking funny.


----------



## Total Head (Jan 25, 2011)

justlearning73 said:


> I got 17. I dont know maybe just more experience?


 
perhaps. i've only been with one chick who had fake ones, and they sewed her nipples on too high if you ask me. we don't have a whole lot of them around here. chicks with fake tits get hated on HARD around here. i think the west coast has a lot more of them but i could be wrong. i know there's lots of fake boobs in nyc. or maybe the surgeons are so good now that i just can't tell. boobs that look fake suck, whether or not they are even fake. i like a boob to have some give to it.


----------



## ...... (Jan 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;kM5VMM-s6Yk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kM5VMM-s6Yk&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## N0iZ (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;Htsg3ZH6pPQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Htsg3ZH6pPQ[/video]
good happy slap videos never get old!


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 25, 2011)

...... said:


> I got a 16 to.I think that shits rigged lol


i managed 17  

[video=youtube;-t_b_kAmESc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-t_b_kAmESc[/video]

best compilation i could find


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 25, 2011)

i got an 18..i think thats pretty good.

and yeah..no pancake titty..i'll take silicone over pancake anyday.

definite deal breaker.


----------



## ANC (Jan 25, 2011)

No, its not size related, you get awesome ones in every issued size, its just when they start looking like half filled baloons, or have ginormous nipples it starts getting weird, then again, there are enoug hweird men who go for that sort of thing.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 25, 2011)

scored 17. I missed 2 one I shoulda known and the lastone are some of the roundest real titties I ever saw 0_0


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 25, 2011)

*All I can say is Wow. This is a man that John Wayne would want to portray. Winter Woman. *

*Only two blacks were newly elected to congress this cycle, and both are Republican. Col West is from southern Florida, a bastion of the Democratic Party. He won in a walk.*

*It is worth the viewing. This new Congressman was an extremely popular commander in Iraq. He was forced to retire because during an intense combat action a few of his men were captured. At the same time his men had captured one of the guys who were with the Iraqis who captured his men. *

*Knowing that time was crucial and his interrogators were not getting anywhere with the prisoner COL West took matters into his own hands. He burst into the room and demanded thru an interpreter that the prisoner tell him where his men were being taken. The prisoner refused so COL West took out his pistol and placed it into the prisoner's crotch and fired. Then the COL told the prisoner that the next shot would not miss. **So the prisoner said he would show where the American service members were being taken. The Americans were rescued. *

*Some one filed a report on incorrect handling of prisoners. COL West was forced to retire. COL West was just elected in November 2010 to Congress from Florida.* *During the elections he was part of a panel on how to handle or how to relate to Muslims. You will see his answer here.*
*Here is one of the new congressmen from Florida explaining very definitively in just over a minute the truth about Islam.*

[youtube]qYbaln3Uqfc[/youtube]


----------



## IregAt420 (Jan 25, 2011)

...... said:


> [video=youtube;kM5VMM-s6Yk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kM5VMM-s6Yk&feature=player_embedded[/video]


WHYYYYYYY????????????

Wtf. You can hardly jump off of a building half that height without potentially hurting yourself.
Looked to me like a stretch for attention in his ghetto.


----------



## DaBong (Jan 25, 2011)

IregAt420 said:


> WHYYYYYYY????????????
> 
> Wtf. You can hardly jump off of a building half that height without potentially hurting yourself.
> Looked to me like a stretch for attention in his ghetto.


Absolutely. The dude is lucky he didn't kill himself.


----------



## IregAt420 (Jan 25, 2011)

Even worse, is the 300 pieces of shit that did NOTHING but 'say a prayer' for him. If that was one of my dudes, crackhead or not, I wouldnt let him do it. If it came down to it, I'd knock his ass out myself and drag him away.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 25, 2011)

IregAt420 said:


> Even worse, is the 300 pieces of shit that did NOTHING but 'say a prayer' for him. If that was one of my dudes, crackhead or not, I wouldnt let him do it. If it came down to it, I'd knock his ass out myself and drag him away.


 I know, cant let him do that stupid shit! Not a real friend, he just wanted to get it on tape.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 25, 2011)

80mg said:


> Fake real who gives a shit? If I can suck it and fuck it seems fine to me.


 I agree. As long as they are on real women, the outside is still real. I am not a big fan on the overly large breasts be it real or fake. I believe if they fit the body type, all is good.
It's like asking how to tell if a woman is faking her orgasms... *WHO CARES!*


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 25, 2011)

DaBong said:


> Absolutely. The dude is lucky he didn't kill himself.


 I wonder if he is a few inches shorter from that compressing jolt to his spine. Isn't it strange how people who are fucked up drunk or whacked out on the hard drugs survive accidents that sober people can't?


----------



## DaBong (Jan 25, 2011)

Dirty Harry said:


> I wonder if he is a few inches shorter from that compressing jolt to his spine. Isn't it strange how people who are fucked up drunk or whacked out on the hard drugs survive accidents that sober people can't?


He survived, but he looked like he was hurting. He barely made it stumbling into that store. lol


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Jan 25, 2011)

this is a cool horror pc game people playing this freak the fu#k out 
+piss themselfs and cry xD

Holy shit, Amnesia WHAT THE FUUUUUUCK
[youtube]loSzpvq73FY[/youtube]

A different one
[youtube]uIRo0iT0qNw[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 25, 2011)

[youtube]h9L--MX7-ZI[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 25, 2011)

[youtube]cXJk-vQhmXg[/youtube]


----------



## Big P (Jan 25, 2011)

damn I scored a 16 too


whoaaa some of that was baboon titty, strangly arrousing


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 25, 2011)

Real/Not Real. 

[youtube]XjU7QVjADJQ[/youtube]


----------



## Boneman (Jan 25, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> Real/Not Real.
> 
> [youtube]XjU7QVjADJQ[/youtube]


*
It doesn't matter if they are real or not. She is effin HAWT 
*


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 25, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> Real/Not Real.
> 
> [youtube]XjU7QVjADJQ[/youtube]


 Oh mother of god, they, are, not, NATURAL!!! They bounce to fucking much to be natural. She's to god damn hot.


----------



## 80mg (Jan 25, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> Real/Not Real.
> 
> [youtube]XjU7QVjADJQ[/youtube]





Boneman said:


> *
> It doesn't matter if they are real or not. She is effin HAWT
> *


I second that. But for her career she should probabley put a bra on....-thinks- wait what the fuck am I saying? Nevermind.

If you guys want a good laugh...
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/402855-new-improved-fucked-pu-thin.html

That was suppose to be the fucked up thing thread but it has now turned into a troll cave. What is up with people on this site recently?


----------



## 80mg (Jan 25, 2011)

got a 16 on the boob challenge!


----------



## 80mg (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh yheah if you want a good laugh. I made a thread that was suppose to be the "fucked up thing thread" now it's the troll cave for RIU

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/402855-new-improved-fucked-pu-thin.html

I'm sorry i didn't see that coming =X


----------



## Big P (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## NONHater (Jan 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;YpC8Mwhi21E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpC8Mwhi21E[/video]


----------



## 80mg (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## Total Head (Jan 25, 2011)

i can't stop posting this


----------



## 80mg (Jan 25, 2011)

I just realised how young that girl is in the pic I posted! she probabley got tag teamed by those two kids too.

lil slut


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Jan 25, 2011)

winter woman created a boob fest xD


----------



## GanJulia (Jan 25, 2011)

80mg said:


> I just realised how young that girl is in the pic I posted! she probabley got tag teamed by those two kids too.
> 
> lil slut


she's probably drunk from her 16th birthday party and told her guys friends she wanted to take sexy pictures of her newly sprouted jailbait boobs, but they had other plans....


----------



## ANC (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## edsthreads (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## NONHater (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 26, 2011)

*Biting the bullet on expenses 

The President ordered the cabinet to cut a whopping $100 million from the $3.5 trillion federal budget! 

I'm so impressed by this sacrifice that I have decided to do the same thing with my personal budget. I spend about $2000 a month on groceries, utilities, fuel, insurance, bills, etc, but it's time to get out the budget cutting ax, go line by line through my expenses, and go to work. 

I'm going to cut my spending at exactly the same ratio -1/35,000 of my total budget. After doing the math, it looks like instead of spending $2000 a month; I'm going to have to cut that number by six cents! 

Yes, I'm going to have to get by with $1999.94, but that's what sacrifice is all about. I'll just have to do without some things, that are, frankly, luxuries*


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 26, 2011)

[youtube]ngsKzdKNAmo[/youtube]


----------



## StonedPony (Jan 26, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> [youtube]ngsKzdKNAmo[/youtube]


I love you Winter Woman this is the best yet.........keep it up..........I always look forward to your humor. +rep for this


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 26, 2011)

Snopes.com_ _http://snopes.com/[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_[/FONT] gives this [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]... ?[/FONT]

"In 1997, 400 African-American farmers sued the United States Department of Agriculture, alleging that they had been unfairly denied USDA loans due to racial discrimination during the period 1983 to 1997."

The case was entitled "Pigford v. Glickman" and in 1999, the black farmers won their case. The government agreed to pay each of them as much as $50,000 to settle their claims.

But then on February 23, 2010, something shocking happened in relation to that original judgment: In total silence, the USDA agreed to
release more funds to "Pigford".

The amount was a staggering...... $1.25 billion. This was because the original number of plaintiffs - 400 black farmers - had now... 
Swollen in a class action suit to include a total of 86,000 black farmers throughout America .

There was only one teensy problem: The United States of America doesn't have 86,000 black farmers !!!!

According to accurate and totally verifiable Official USDA 2007 Census census data, the total number of black farmers throughout America is only 39,697. 

Hmmm.. By the Official USDA 1992 Census data the US had only 18,816 black farmers !!

Oops !! Well, gosh - how on earth did 39,697 explode into the fraudulent 86,000 claims ?? And how did $50,000 explode into $1.25 billion ??

Well, folks, you'll just have to ask the woman who not only spearheaded this case because of her position in 1997 at the "Rural Development Leadership Network" but whose family received the highest single payout (approximately $13 million) from that action - Shirley Sherrod.

Oops again !! Yes, folks. It appears that Ms. Sherrod had just unwittingly exposed herself as the perpetrator of one of the biggest fraud claims in the United States - - a fraud enabled solely because she screamed racism at the government and cowed them into submission.

And it gets even more interesting.

Ms. Sherrod has also exposed the person who aided and abetted her in this race fraud.

As it turns out, the original judgment of "Pigford v. Glickman" in 1999 only applied to a total of about 16,000 black farmers.

But.... In 2008, a junior US Senator got a law passed to reopen the case and allow more black farmers to sue for funds. The Senator was Barack Hussein Obama.

Because this law was passed in dead silence and because the woman responsible for spearheading it was an obscure USDA official, American taxpayers did not realize that they had just been forced in the midst of a worldwide depression to pay out more than $1.25 billion to settle a race claim.

But Breitbart knew. And on Monday, July 22, 2010, he cleverly laid a trap which Sherrod - - and Obama + his cronies - - stumbled
headfirst into which has now resulted in the entire world discovering the existence of this corrupt financial judgment.

As for Ms. Sherrod ?? Well, she's discovering too late that her cry of 'racism' to the media which was intended to throw the spotlight on
Breitbart has instead thrown that spotlight on herself - and the huge corruption. Sherrod has vanished from public view.

But the perpetrator of that law passed in dead silence leading to unlawful claims & corruption..... Is still trying to fool all of US.

Google and read for yourself "Pigford vs. Glickman"

The Republic can survive a Barack Obama. It is less likely to survive a multitude of THOSE who made him their president."


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 26, 2011)

Nah, I don't think so.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 26, 2011)

Jerry Brown the Governor of California is jogging with his dog along a nature trail.

A coyote jumps out and attacks the Governor's dog, then bites the Governor.

1. The Governor starts to intervene, but reflects upon the movie "Bambi" and then realizes he should stop because the coyote is only doing what is natural.

2. He calls animal control . Animal Control captures the coyote and bills the State $200 testing it for diseases and $500 for relocating it.

3. He calls a veterinarian. The vet collects the dead dog and bills the State $200 testing it for diseases.

4. The Governor goes to hospital and spends $3,500 getting checked fo r diseases from the coyote and on getting his bite wound bandaged.

5. The running trail gets shut down for 6 months while Fish & Game conducts a $100,000 survey to make sure the area is now free of dangerous animals.

6. The Governor spends $50,000 in state funds implementing a "coyote awareness program" for residents of the area.

7. The State Legislature spends $2 million to study how to better treat rabies and how to permanently eradicate the disease throughout the world.

8. The Governor's security agent is fired for not stopping the attack. The State spends $150,000 to hire and train a new agent with additional special training re: the nature of coyotes.

9. PETA protests the coyote's relocation and files a $5 million suit against the State.


Montana :

The Governor of Montana is jogging with his dog along a nature trail. A Coyote jumps out and attacks his dog.

1. The Governor shoots the coyote with his State-issued pistol and keeps jogging. The Governor has spent $0.50 on a .45 ACP hollow point cartridge.

2. The Buzzards eat the dead coyote.

​
 And that, my friends, is why California is broke and Montana is not.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 26, 2011)

*Let me get this straight . . . .*​*We're going to be "gifted" with a health care
plan we are **forced to purchase** and
**fined** if we don't,*​*Which purportedly covers at least
**ten million more people**,
without adding **a single new doctor**,
but provides for **16,000 new IRS agents**,*​*written by a committee whose chairman 
says he **doesn't understand it**,*​*passed** by a Congress **that didn't read** it but
**exempted** themselves from it,*​*and signed by a President who** smokes**,*​*with **funding** administered by a treasury chief who
**didn't pay his taxes**,*​*for which we'll be **taxed for four years before any
benefits take effect**,*​*by a government which has 
**already bankrupted Social Security and Medicare**,*​*all to be overseen by a surgeon general 
who is **obese**,*​*and**financed** by a country that's **broke!!!!!*​*'What the hell could
possibly go wrong**?'*​


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## StonedPony (Jan 26, 2011)

Gota get me a cat.


----------



## r1tony (Jan 26, 2011)

This is pure awesome sauce.. (fkn cant understand a word but watch)

[video=youtube;svOlz2ei4Yk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svOlz2ei4Yk&feature=related[/video]


----------



## tardis (Jan 26, 2011)

80mg said:


> I just realised how young that girl is in the pic I posted! she probabley got tag teamed by those two kids too.
> 
> lil slut


Hey, Chinese Fingertrap deserves some respect.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 26, 2011)

r1tony said:


> This is pure awesome sauce.. (fkn cant understand a word but watch)
> 
> [video=youtube;svOlz2ei4Yk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svOlz2ei4Yk&feature=related[/video]


WTF was that? All I know is it looks like the umpa loompa from the newest Charlie and the chocalate factory meets the matrix.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 26, 2011)

[youtube]9Ib5UctMf7c[/youtube]


----------



## 80mg (Jan 26, 2011)

*Adolf Hitler: I said a glass of juice, not gas the&#65279; jews!*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 26, 2011)

.................


----------



## edsthreads (Jan 27, 2011)

80mg said:


> *Adolf Hitler: I said a glass of juice, not gas the&#65279; jews!*


lol.. good one


----------



## Leothwyn (Jan 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;DSArz0T3H3w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSArz0T3H3w&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Leothwyn (Jan 27, 2011)

Pretty funny, here's another:

[video=youtube;ITv87NI0uHI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITv87NI0uHI&feature=watch_response_rev[/video]


----------



## GanJulia (Jan 27, 2011)

Leothwyn said:


> [video=youtube;DSArz0T3H3w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSArz0T3H3w&feature=player_embedded[/video]



HAHAHAHAH!!!! omg i used to have friends who would go on Stickam all the time, I WISHHH this had happened to them!!! omg i cant stop laughing thank you for this +rep


----------



## kush fario (Jan 27, 2011)

hahahahahahahahha fuck that white guy looks like he grew up in the hood hahahaa ... just kidding


----------



## NONHater (Jan 27, 2011)

LMFAO!!!+REP Leothwyn


----------



## StonedPony (Jan 27, 2011)

Leothwyn said:


> Pretty funny, here's another:
> 
> [video=youtube;ITv87NI0uHI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITv87NI0uHI&feature=watch_response_rev[/video]


FUCKING HILARIOUS>.......I nearly pissed my pants laughing so hard.......the one guy was pulling his dick out to jack of ROFLMAO PLUS REP


----------



## bestbuds09 (Jan 27, 2011)

hahaha thats a nice fucking way to kill fap fap fap time....


----------



## golddog (Jan 27, 2011)

Funniest post I've seen in a week ! 

Rep+


----------



## slayer6669 (Jan 28, 2011)

wow thats funny, eww your about to jackoff to a man lol


----------



## ezmac (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## carl.burnette (Jan 28, 2011)

But she left with a smile on her face... MIght have been gas though..

 Go Granny..


----------



## canuckgrow (Jan 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;s-syVw7Ojq0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-syVw7Ojq0[/video]



Awesome


----------



## StonedPony (Jan 28, 2011)

I replayed it 10 times and still laughing....more at the guy laughing he was hilarious..........


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 28, 2011)

[SIZE=+0]*Steve Bridges imitated George Bush during the *[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]*entire eight years he was president. He was made up to look and act *[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]*almost exactly like Bush. Bush laughed with him. *[/SIZE]​ 

[SIZE=+0]*http://www.stevebridges.com/obamavideos-promo-july2010-lg.html*[/SIZE]​


[SIZE=+0]*He has now started imitating Obama and REALLY *[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]*does it right.. The Administration has tried to put a stop to Bridges' *[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]*act because Obama has made it known that he is not just offended, *[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]*but is deeply offended. *[/SIZE]​


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;z0n6P5UJGxU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0n6P5UJGxU[/video]


----------



## Leothwyn (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 28, 2011)

*Doctors have concluded that if you find the man in the coffee beans in 3 seconds, the right half of your brain is better developed than most people. If you find the man between 3 seconds and 1 minute, the right half of the brain is developed normally. If you find the man between 1 minute and 3 minutes, then the right half of your brain is functioning slowly and you need to eat more protein. If you have not found the man after 3 minutes, the advice is to look for more of this type of exercise to make that part of the brain stronger!!! 

And, yes, the man is really there!!*


----------



## NONHater (Jan 28, 2011)

Gotta say took like 4-5 seconds. I still think I'm smarter than the average bear.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 28, 2011)

*Funniest Staff Meeting Ever!*

*The boss of a Madison Avenue advertising agency called a spontaneous staff meeting in the middle of a particularly stressful week. (This is one pretty sharp boss!) When everyone gathered, the boss, who understood the benefits of having fun, told the burnt out staff the purpose of the meeting was to have a quick contest. The theme: Viagra advertising slogans.* 

*The only rule was they had to use past ad slogans, originally written for other products that captured the essence of Viagra. Slight variations were acceptable.*

*About 7 minutes later, they turned in their suggestions and created a Top 10 List.. With all the laughter and camaraderie, the rest of the week went very well for everyone! The top 10 were:* 

*10. Viagra, Whaazzzz up!*

*9. Viagra, The quicker pecker picker upper.*

*8. Viagra, like a rock !*

*7. Viagra, When it absolutely, positively has to be there overnight.*

*6. Viagra , Be all that you can be.*

*5. Viagra, Reach out and touch someone.*

*4. Viagra, Strong enough for a man, but made for a woman.*

*3. Viagra, Home of the whopper!*

*2. Viagra, We bring good things to Life!* 

*And the unanimous number one slogan:* 

*1. This is your peepee... This is your peepee on drugs*


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 28, 2011)

I think this woman had a handle on things. lol


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 28, 2011)

This proves he was born in the USA - *let it rest
**ACCORDING TO WHITE HOUSE OFFICIALS, THIS PROVES HE WAS BORN IN THE **USA ...** 
*
*Rare photo of Obama in his bassinet.*


----------



## NONHater (Jan 28, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> This proves he was born in the USA - *let it rest
> **ACCORDING TO WHITE HOUSE OFFICIALS, THIS PROVES HE WAS BORN IN THE **USA ...**
> *
> *Rare photo of Obama in his bassinet.*
> ...


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 28, 2011)

Yeah, it is. But it's funny. 

Or at least I think it's funny. If you can make fun of Palin why not Obama?


----------



## ANC (Jan 28, 2011)

Lol, my momma used to bath me in a bucket, somehow I can remember images of it, and I was still a baby.
Found a pic of me in a bucket later on, I was haveing a blast aparently.


----------



## NONHater (Jan 28, 2011)

I didnt. Not hatin though.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 28, 2011)

I didn't think you were hatin'. I find almost everything funny. I even laugh when I'm downtown Detroit and I'm called a.... well you get what I mean. 



NONHater said:


> I didnt. Not hatin though.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 28, 2011)

Do you think his claws have been removed? Otherwise, ouch!


ANC said:


> kitty porn


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 28, 2011)

Sorry couldn't downsize it. 

A sweet grandmother 
telephoned St. Joseph 's Hospital. She timidly asked, 
"Is it possible to speak to someone who can tell me how a patient is doing?" 

The operator said, 
"I'll be glad to help, dear. What's the name and room number of the patient?" 

The grandmother in her weak, tremulous voice said, 



"Norma Findlay, Room 302." 

The operator replied, 



"Let me put you on hold while I check with the nurse's station for that room." 

After a few minutes, the operator returned to the phone and said,



"I have good news. Her nurse just told me that Norma is doing well. Her blood pressure is fine; her blood work just came back normal and her physician, Dr. Cohen, has scheduled her to be discharged tomorrow." 

The grandmother said, 
"Thank you. That's wonderful. I was so worried. God bless you for the good news." 

The operator replied, 
"You're more than welcome. Is Norma your daughter?" 

The grandmother said, 
"No, I'm Norma Findlay in Room 302. No one tells me shit."


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 28, 2011)

Please forgive my racial faux pas. It was not meant to be a slur on a race, but on the man. 



NONHater said:


>


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 28, 2011)

Not intended to be racist. 

[youtube]Pe9tCUPfK2c[/youtube]
[youtube]J0PBQBbtmAI[/youtube]
[youtube]OrRziwc2zBw[/youtube]
[youtube]DRLP6verxxE[/youtube]


----------



## NONHater (Jan 28, 2011)

I feel sorry for that dude in the 2nd to last video


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 28, 2011)

Why is it that humans find others painful accidents funny? I wondered how badly hurt he was. 

I tried to drive a bike I nearly killed myself. At least with cars you have a bumper. 



NONHater said:


> I feel sorry for that dude in the 2nd to last video


----------



## NONHater (Jan 28, 2011)

Even cars are dangerous in some situations. Like over populated deer area's. I've killed/slaughtered/launched(but all killed) 6 deer while driving and thank the lord for that bumper. I have since slowed down during mating season.


----------



## NONHater (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## StonedPony (Jan 28, 2011)

My ex wife could survive


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 28, 2011)

StonedPony said:


> View attachment 1408863
> My ex wife could survive


 Alligators are cold blooded. If exposed to any ex wife, the would die from the ex's being so frigid.


----------



## GanJulia (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## NONHater (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;E1NsC98xVN0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1NsC98xVN0[/video]


----------



## purpz (Jan 28, 2011)

[youtube]tt8AQCnMBjU[/youtube]


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;7T9n8YhJGGk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7T9n8YhJGGk&feature=related[/video]

lol..."bit off my first nose!!"


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;-2tHyJlQq04]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2tHyJlQq04[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 28, 2011)

*Woman accused of cop assault with sex toy says she acted in self-defense*

The woman accused of attacking a Gurnee police officer with a sex toy said she was acting in self-defense.

Carolee Bildsten, 57, was arrested in November after police said she raised a clear, rigid feminine pleasure device over her head and went at the officer.

I got a little bit afraid, she said during an interview Tuesday. I got scared. And the only thing in my sock drawer besides my socks and my cash was a dildo. 

The officer was not injured, said Gurnee Police Cmdr. Jay Patrick. And thats because he wasnt attacked, Bildsten contends. 

Bildsten said she was lonely and hungry on Nov. 9, the day she went to Joes Crab Shack on Route 132. She ordered a glass of wine, and dinner. And then another glass of wine.
At the end of the meal, Bildsten said she reached into her pocket to grab her credit card  shed walked to Joes and wanted to travel light without a purse  only to find it wasnt there.

I sheepishly told the bartender that I didnt have any money with me but that I lived nearby, so I was going to run home and get money, she said.

Bildsten went outside and waited for a taxi, but when the taxi didnt show, she decided to walk, she said, despite having a broken foot at the time. She got to about Great America, tripped over something, and fell down  which is where a police report indicated the officer involved in the incident found Bildsten lying in the grass.

Partly, I was intoxicated, so that had something to do with it, she said. But I also had a broken foot, so I wasnt walking real well.

The officer told her to pay her Crab Shack bill or risk arrest, at which point he was kind enough to take me home, Bildsten said.

Once in the apartment on David Court, Bildsten went to her bedroom to get cash out of a sock drawer, she said. Im counting my cash to make sure I take out enough, and the officer walks into my bedroom and startles me, Bildsten said, adding that she had recently read an article about a Gurnee police officer who was convicted of sexual assault, which made her nervous.

I dont know, it was just this male police officer and me in the apartment, and he startled me, she said. Bildsten said she never attacked the officer with the sex toy. She just instinctively raised it up in a defensive move.

The officer walked over to her, grabbed her arm, and the toy fell to the ground. The officer then arrested Bildsten. Bildsten said she intends to plead not guilty at a court hearing sheduled for Thursday at the Lake County courthouse in Waukegan.

I did not assault him. Im not guilty of that, she said. I simply was defending myself.
Patrick said he couldnt comment on the case, which is pending in court.

An avid golfer and fan of thoroughbred horseracing, Bildsten holds a degree from the University of Wisconsin. She spent much of her career as a dietician, then opened an ice cream shop near Lake Forest. Shes currently unemployed, and lives with her dog, a German shorthair pointer.

Bildsten is also an active member of Alcoholics Anonymous, she said.
Im working on improving my life to avoid any further police encounters, she said.
Because she didnt intend to dine-and-ditch at Joes Crab Shack, Bildsten said she sent a money order the next day to cover her bill. She said it was the first time shed eaten at the restaurant in years, and a report that she had recently run out on a bill there was incorrect.

She called the whole incident humiliating.


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Jan 28, 2011)

[youtube]ucgW4m8Qftg[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;0LlZtW36EdE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LlZtW36EdE[/video]


----------



## NONHater (Jan 29, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> [video=youtube;0LlZtW36EdE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LlZtW36EdE[/video]


Seen this last night on ESPN or something lol fuckin sweetness! Kid was flying!


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 29, 2011)

And I thought I looked bad. Amy Winehouse, ouch.

[video=youtube;dTNjZQZMxAA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTNjZQZMxAA[/video]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 29, 2011)

DAMN! Amy Winhouse looks like a crack whore...wait, I think she is one and she is not very good on the eyes even with her face painted.
Makeup is like computer generated graphics in the movies. I get a kick how a lot of women complain about not finding an honest man when with all that makeup they are not being honest.
I have heard other men say if you think your found a beautiful woman, make her wash her face and see what you have.


----------



## StonedPony (Jan 29, 2011)

Kathleen Tuner
Sylvester stalone


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jan 29, 2011)

http://www.damonchernavsky.com/Jokes/Chuck_Norris_Facts/Chuck_Norris_Quotes/chuck-norris-roundhouse-kick.jpg


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 29, 2011)

And now for our Canadian friends


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 29, 2011)

that is some creative work i relay like those WW nice find


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 29, 2011)

You're welcome, I liked them too. 


robert 14617 said:


> that is some creative work i relay like those WW nice find


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 30, 2011)

One day, in line at the company cafeteria, Joe says to Mike behind him, "My
elbow hurts like hell. I guess I'd better see a doctor."

"Listen, you don't have to spend that kind of money," Mike replies. 

"There's a diagnostic computer down at Costco. Just give it a urine sample
and the computer will tell you what's wrong and what to do about it. 

It takes ten seconds and costs ten dollars - A lot cheaper than a doctor."

So, Joe deposits a urine sample in a small jar and takes it to Costco. 

He deposits ten dollars and the computer lights up and asks for the urine
sample... He pours the sample into the slot and waits. 

Ten seconds later, the computer ejects a printout: 

"You have tennis elbow. Soak your arm in warm water and avoid heavy
activity.. It will improve in two weeks. Thank you for shopping @ Costco.." 

That evening, while thinking how amazing this new technology was, Joe began
wondering if the computer could be fooled. 

He mixed some tap water, a stool sample from his dog, urine samples from his
wife and daughter, and a sperm sample from himself for good measure. 

Joe hurries back to Costco, eager to check the results. He deposits ten
dollars, pours in his concoction, and awaits the results . 

The computer prints the following: 

1. Your tap water is too hard. Get a water softener. (Aisle 9) 
2. Your dog has ringworm.. Bathe him with anti-fungal shampoo. (Aisle 7) 
3. Your daughter has a cocaine habit. Get her into rehab. 
4. Your wife is pregnant. Twins. They aren't yours... Get a lawyer. 
5. If you don't stop playing with yourself, your elbow will never get better! 

Thank you for shopping @ Costco!


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 30, 2011)

*1. Jim Baker and Jimmy Swaggert have written* *an impressive new book. It's called ........* 
*'Ministers Do More Than Lay People'* 


*2. Transvestite: A guy who likes to eat, drink* *and be Mary..* 

*3. The difference between the Pope and* *your boss? 
The Pope only expects you* *to kiss his ring.* 

*4. My mind works like lightning, One brilliant* *flash and it's gone.* 


*5. The only time the world beats a path to* *your door is if you're in the bathroom.* 

*6. I hate sex in the movies. Tried it once.* 
*The seat folded up, the drink spilled and* *that ice, well, it really chilled the mood.* 


*7. It used to be only death and taxes*. *
Now, of course, there's shipping and handling, too.* 

*8. A husband is someone who, after taking* *the trash out, 
gives the impression that* *he just cleaned the whole house.* 


*9. My next house will have no kitchen - 
just* *vending machines and a large trash can.*

*11. Definition of a teenager?* 
*God's punishment... for enjoying sex. *
*
*


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 30, 2011)

I love Bradshaw

[video=youtube;ntiW05510cc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntiW05510cc[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 30, 2011)

Cute is all I can say. 

[video=youtube;dTCm8tdHkfI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTCm8tdHkfI[/video]


----------



## StonedPony (Jan 30, 2011)

moma needs to slap the shit out the whiney baby...........ppl like that make me sick the way they let there kids act like dumbass's......now if it had been Ozzy Osborne she was upset about then that would be a proper behavoir


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 30, 2011)

StonedPony, Just for you. 

[video=youtube;Gqfp-QoY6XM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gqfp-QoY6XM[/video]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 30, 2011)

I think Sharon was turned on. He was very good.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 30, 2011)

A man was leaving a convenience store with his morning coffee when he
noticed a most unusual funeral procession approaching the nearby
cemetery.

A black hearse was followed by a second black hearse about 50 feet
behind the first one.

Behind the second hearse was a solitary man walking a dog on a leash.

Behind him, a short distance back, were about 200 men walking single
file.

The man couldn't stand the curiosity.

He respectfully approached the man walking the dog and said, "I am so
sorry for your loss, and this may be a bad time to disturb you, but 
I've never seen a funeral like this. Whose funeral is it?"

"My wife's."

''What happened to her?"

The man replied, "My dog attacked and killed her."

He inquired further, "But who is in the second hearse?"

The man answered, "My mother-in-law. She was trying to help my wife 
when the dog turned on her."

A very poignant and touching moment of brotherhood and silence,
passed between the two men.

"Can I borrow the dog?"

The man replied, "Get in line."


----------



## StonedPony (Jan 30, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> StonedPony, Just for you.
> 
> [video=youtube;Gqfp-QoY6XM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gqfp-QoY6XM[/video]


hahaha I love it............I posted this one in my post about OZZY being god...................sharon was confused for just a second LOL Thanks Winter worman.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 31, 2011)

Just wrong.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 31, 2011)

This is just wrong too. 

[video=youtube;eRPZbBxWWwI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRPZbBxWWwI[/video]


----------



## Dirtfree (Jan 31, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> This is just wrong too.
> 
> [video=youtube;eRPZbBxWWwI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRPZbBxWWwI[/video]


 
The only thing wrong is that those guys get paid as much as they do!


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 31, 2011)

Dirtfree said:


> The only thing wrong is that those guys get paid as much as they do!


Let's say that both are wrong. Being hit in the nuts has to hurt.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 31, 2011)

[video]http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1945936[/video]


----------



## Dirtfree (Jan 31, 2011)

You could kick me in the nuts multiple times for a couple million a season...im just sayin.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 31, 2011)

Remember this? Washington DC last February 

[video=youtube;EMhUZAq5IxQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMhUZAq5IxQ[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 31, 2011)

It's a borrowed car, too. I'd kill him. 

[video=youtube;_AzkvWQYeb8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AzkvWQYeb8[/video]


----------



## ChubbySoap (Feb 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;mkUZFV8g0YE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkUZFV8g0YE[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 1, 2011)

A golfer who has been slicing off the tee at every
 hole finally gives up and asks his long suffering caddy if he has seen any obvious problems to which the caddy replies, "There's a piece of shit on the end of your club". The golfer picks his club up and cleans the club face at which point the caddy says, "No, the other end".


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2011)

This is a new delicacy in South Africa, sausage with mealie pap...how clever


----------



## ...... (Feb 1, 2011)

I laughed hard at this


----------



## ANC (Feb 1, 2011)

DST said:


> This is a new delicacy in South Africa, sausage with mealie pap...how clever


Pap for those who don't know is porridge, mieliepap is a stiff maize poridge, not a big fan, its more common in the north and north east. Normaly the pap is served seperately with boerewors. A local sausage.
I do like the Xhosa porridge though. Shame on you Pick 'n Pay, fifty rand a kilo?


----------



## ANC (Feb 1, 2011)

Breaking wind is set to be made a crime in an African country.
The government of Malawi plan to punish persistent offenders 'who foul the air' in a bid to 'mould responsible and disciplined citizens.'
But locals fear that pinning responsibility on the crime will be difficult - and may lead to miscarriages of justice as 'criminals' attempt to blame others for their offence.
One Malawian told the website Africanews.com: 'My goodness. What happens in a public place where a group is gathered. Do they lock up half a minibus?
'And how about at meetings where it is difficult to pinpoint 'culprits'?

'Children will openly deny having passed bad air and point at an elder. Culturally, this is very embarrassing,' she said.
Another said: 'We have serious issues affecting Malawians today. I do not know how fouling the air should take priority over regulating Chinese investments which do not employ locals, serious graft amongst legislators, especially those in the ruling party, and many more.'
The crime will be enforceable in a new 'Local Court' system which will also have powers to punish a range of other crimes in the bill set to be debated in the country's parliament.
These include insulting the modesty of a woman, challenging to fight a duel, and trespassing on a burial place. 
It also outlaws pretending to be a fortune teller, according to local press in the country. 

Opposition leaders complain the new courts will be 'kangaroo courts'.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1351174/African-country-set-make-breaking-wind-crime.html#ixzz1CjEgFvNR


----------



## Big P (Feb 1, 2011)

man that will make your ass pucker up,


next they will make everyone put a whistle up thier butts to make sure the culprit is easily identified,


time to by stock in that butt whistle some posted on here a while ago!!!


this one should work for local Malawians


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;4LvwYUnSoQo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LvwYUnSoQo[/video] 

patent pending on the micro chip.


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;2rGGxMaWuaQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rGGxMaWuaQ[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 1, 2011)

OMG, I think that's my dog.


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 1, 2011)

I have to type something here.


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 1, 2011)

1st a little background - In Texas, we tell AGGIE jokes. Aggies are what we call TEXAS A & M grad's. We make fun of them because it is harmless fun, and anyone who graduates from A&M is not exactly a dummy! You could substutite "dumb blond" or "pollock", but that can offend people, whereas Aggie jokes do not offend. Aggies have a lot of pride, like making a cowboy "Whooping" sound at parties, standing (for the 12th man deal) during the entire football game, and kissing your spouse after each touchdown (hey, some of them dere traditions is good!)

OK, now for the Joke!

==================================
Did you hear about the AGGIE who was saving all his burned out light bulbs?

Yea, he was starting his own dark room!!!!!
===================================


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 1, 2011)

Nuff said.


----------



## unorthodox (Feb 1, 2011)

I have years of good pix that ive saved, ill start posting the best here


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## NONHater (Feb 1, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


>


Winter Women will love this one


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 1, 2011)

No disrespect to winter women but that was funny NH


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 2, 2011)

I can't wait to see them. I love a good laugh.


unorthodox said:


> View attachment 1417376I have years of good pix that ive saved, ill start posting the best here


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 2, 2011)

It looks a little short compared to the rest of it. Must be a U of Michigan man. LOL.





1badmasonman said:


>


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 2, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> No disrespect to winter women but that was funny NH


No Problem. I do like a good funny.


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 2, 2011)

Trojon Rubbers approves this ad for Bravo COndums


----------



## NONHater (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## DaBong (Feb 2, 2011)

[video=vimeo;19490487]http://www.vimeo.com/19490487[/video]


----------



## slayer6669 (Feb 2, 2011)

DaBong said:


> [video=vimeo;19490487]http://www.vimeo.com/19490487[/video]


i like this one its funny. i would never try that. they tried it on mythbusters and it is possible. wow thats nuts!!!!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Feb 2, 2011)

slayer6669 said:


> i like this one its funny. i would never try that. they tried it on mythbusters and it is possible. wow thats nuts!!!!


 That is one of those things that if you don't get it right the first time, your only going to be doing it once.


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 2, 2011)

*Just answer six simple questions *
Look at the picture below and answer
the following questions to win two
tickets to the 2011 Super Bowl. 

1. Which student seems to appear tired/sleepy? 
2. Which ones are male twins? 
3. Which ones are the female twins? 
4. How many women are in the group? 
5. Which one is the teacher? 
6. Which two just finished a joint?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 2, 2011)

they all look a lil cross-eyed too.


----------



## beginnerbloomer (Feb 2, 2011)

Picture them all with shaved heads.


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 2, 2011)

slayer6669 said:


> i like this one its funny. i would never try that. they tried it on mythbusters and it is possible. wow thats nuts!!!!


Yea its funny as hell but fake too....I have the makeing of video they made showing how they did it.


----------



## ANC (Feb 2, 2011)

[youtube]svOlz2ei4Yk[/youtube]
Holywood try THIS!


----------



## unorthodox (Feb 3, 2011)

funniest shot ive ever seen


[video=youtube;qq6iEKVLzWY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qq6iEKVLzWY&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Slojo69 (Feb 3, 2011)

HAHAHA!! that was sooo funny! jesus! to be honest i think the snorting salt was prolly the worst tho, jeez man. i was laughing for awhile on that one! lol


----------



## unorthodox (Feb 3, 2011)

Slojo69 said:


> HAHAHA!! that was sooo funny! jesus! to be honest i think the snorting salt was prolly the worst tho, jeez man. i was laughing for awhile on that one! lol



its just as funny the 2nd and 3rd time too, idk about the salt. the lemons in the eyes would hurt more i think


----------



## Slojo69 (Feb 3, 2011)

Maybe, the whole experience screams "New Drinking Game" tho lol.


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 3, 2011)

[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*A FINE EXPLANATION!!!

The wife came home early and found her husband in their bedroom *[/FONT]
[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*making love to a very attractive young woman.

She was somewhat upset. *[/FONT]
[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]* 'You are a disrespectful pig'!, *[/FONT]
[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*she cried. *[/FONT]
[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]* 'How dare you do this to me -- a faithful wife, the mother *[/FONT]
[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]* of your children! I'm leaving you. I want a divorce right away'! *[/FONT]
[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT]
[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*(I think she's Australian)

And the husband replied,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]* 'Hang on just a minute love, so at least I can tell you what happened'.

[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] '**Fine,go ahead', *[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*she sobbed,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]* 'but they'll be the last words you'll say to me'! *[/FONT]
[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT]
[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*And the husband began --
'Well, I was getting into the car to drive home, and this young lady here *[/FONT]
[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]* asked me for a lift. She looked so down and out and defenseless that *[/FONT]
[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]* I took pity on her and let her into the car. I noticed that she was very *[/FONT]
[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]* thin, not well dressed and very dirty. She told me that she hadn't eaten *[/FONT]
[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]* for three days!

So, in my compassion, I brought her home and warmed up the enchiladas *[/FONT]
[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]* I made for you last night, the ones you wouldn't eat because you're afraid *[/FONT]
[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]* you'll put on weight. The poor thing devoured them in moments.

[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] **Since she needed a good clean up, I suggested a shower and while she was *[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]* doing that I noticed her clothes were dirty and full of holes, so I threw them *[/FONT]
[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]* away. Then, as she needed clothes, I gave her the designer jeans that you *[/FONT]
[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]* have had for a few years, but don't use because you say they are too tight.

[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] **I also gave her the underwear that was your anniversary present, which you *[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]* don't use because I don't have good taste. I found the sexy blouse my sister *[/FONT]
[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]* gave you for Christmas that you don't use just to annoy her, and I also donated *[/FONT]
[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]* those boots you bought at the expensive boutique and don't use because someone *[/FONT]
[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]* at work has a pair the same'.

The husband took a quick breath and continued - *[/FONT]
[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]* 'She was so grateful for my understanding and help and as I walked her to the *[/FONT]
[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]* door she turned to me with tears in her eyes and said, *[/FONT]
[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT]
[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]* 'Please, sir, do you have anything else that your wife doesn't use'?*[/FONT]


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;AdbbOjE6nA4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdbbOjE6nA4[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;jGwxOYxVVJc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGwxOYxVVJc[/video]
Granny can sh-sha-shake it


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;ToQQorOYDy4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToQQorOYDy4[/video]

Maybe my husband will dip....


----------



## DaBong (Feb 3, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> [video=youtube;jGwxOYxVVJc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGwxOYxVVJc[/video]
> Granny can sh-sha-shake it


LMAO....Go ahead granny!!!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 3, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> [video=youtube;ToQQorOYDy4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToQQorOYDy4[/video]
> 
> Maybe my husband will dip....


You want big balls?...maybe to go with your snowman.


cof


----------



## NONHater (Feb 3, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> [video=youtube;jGwxOYxVVJc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGwxOYxVVJc[/video]
> Granny can sh-sha-shake it


No she didn't.


----------



## Big P (Feb 3, 2011)

a good ol wholesome American Bettie

[youtube]2Cua3HtwTP8[/youtube]


----------



## Big P (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 3, 2011)

Big P said:


>


 I don't have a cow fetish, but thank you.


----------



## Big P (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## NONHater (Feb 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;COjRzivRo_o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COjRzivRo_o[/video]


----------



## Big P (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 3, 2011)

>


Not yet...


----------



## Big P (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Feb 3, 2011)

I like the white ones but what the hey they r all hot


----------



## Big P (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## StonedPony (Feb 3, 2011)

Tina TURNER????????


----------



## ANC (Feb 3, 2011)

Big P said:


>


The guy on the left is the offspring of superman and tron.


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 3, 2011)

OOOOUUUUCHH, OUCH!


[video=youtube;QsRj4aPynh8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsRj4aPynh8[/video]


----------



## unorthodox (Feb 3, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> OOOOUUUUCHH, OUCH!
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;QsRj4aPynh8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsRj4aPynh8[/video]


oh no ho no was what i was saying expecting a semi to hit it...but it never happened and it was a dirtbike so it was prob ok to ridr after that, it just looked more like a dirt bike


----------



## GanJulia (Feb 3, 2011)

hahaha I was shown this today, thought you guys might like it 

[video=youtube;rvMZ-dzz2Cg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvMZ-dzz2Cg[/video]

[video=youtube;IZiDAdVIzgk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZiDAdVIzgk[/video]

[video=youtube;T6xcfkN_wVI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6xcfkN_wVI[/video]


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Feb 3, 2011)

[youtube]mqrtCLU6A54[/youtube]


----------



## DaBong (Feb 4, 2011)

[video=vimeo;19560227]http://www.vimeo.com/19560227[/video]


----------



## ANC (Feb 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;Zf4MY8hKHPY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zf4MY8hKHPY[/video]


----------



## ...... (Feb 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;pCdmiZyyGjQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCdmiZyyGjQ&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Abominator (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## Slojo69 (Feb 4, 2011)

LOL!!! Watermelondrea, Fri'Chickenisha, Grapedrankisha! LOL!!! So effing funny!


----------



## Abominator (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## Abominator (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 4, 2011)

[FONT=&quot]A Mus[/FONT][FONT=&quot]lim has been shot in the head with a starting pistol, police say its definitely race related .[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]I got a letter from Screw Fix Direct thanking me for my interest, but explaining they were not a dating agency.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Did you hear about the fat, alcoholic transvestite - All he wanted to do was eat, drink and be Mary. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot]I got invited to a party and was told to dress to kill. Apparently a turban, beard and a backpack wasn't what they had in mind. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]After a night of drink, drugs and wild sex Bill woke up to find himself next to a really ugly woman.
That's when he realised he had made it home safely. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Since the snow came all the wife has done is look through the window. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]If it gets any worse, I'll have to let her in. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Came home today to find all my doors and windows smashed in and everything gone. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]What sort of sick person does that to someone's Advent calendar. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot]After years of research, scientists have discovered what makes women happy. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Nothing. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]A lad comes home from school and excitedly tells his dad that he had a part in the school play and he was playing a man who had been married for 25 years. 
The dad says, "Never mind son, maybe next year you'll get a speaking part." [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Just had my water bill of $175 drop on my mat. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]That's a lot, Oxfam can supply a whole African village for just $2 a month: time to change supplier I think. [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## Leothwyn (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## Leothwyn (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## greenfarmer2high (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## greenfarmer2high (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 4, 2011)

the gal in the pink swim suit has one nice camel toe


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 4, 2011)

*An older couple is attending church services.*
*About halfway through, she writes a note and*


[SIZE=-1][/SIZE]

[SIZE=+1]*hands it to her husband.*[/SIZE] 

[SIZE=+1]*It says, "I just let out a silent fart. *[/SIZE]

[SIZE=-1][/SIZE][SIZE=+1]*What do you think I should do?"*[/SIZE] 

[SIZE=+1]*He scribbles back,*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=-1][/SIZE]

[SIZE=+1]*"Put a new battery in your hearing aid!"*[/SIZE]


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 4, 2011)

*A drunk walks out of a bar with a key in his hand and he is stumbling back and forth. A cop on the beat sees him and approaches, 

"Can I help you Sir?" 

"Yessh! Ssssomebody ssstole my carrr", the man replies. 
The cop asks, "Where was your car the last time you saw it?" 

"It wasss on the end of thisshh key", the man replies. 

About that time the cop looks down and sees the man's wiener hanging out of his fly for all the world to see. 

He asks the man, "Sir are you aware that you are exposing yourself?" 

Momentarily confused, the drunk looks down at his crotch and without missing a beat, blurts out.... 

"Holy shit! My girlfriend's gone, too!!*


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 4, 2011)

*Look at what happened from 1998 until 2008. In just ten years it has grown and grown.Watch the pieces come together as they are sent up from Earth. This is the International Space Station (ISS) Assembly diagram, piece by piece.I had no idea the Space Station had grown to this size.This is really cool.....*

[video]http://i.usatoday.net/tech/graphics/iss_timeline/flash.htm[/video]


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 4, 2011)

Where is the Railgun and Lazers?


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 4, 2011)

Three mice are sitting in a bar in a pretty rough neighbourhood late at
 night trying to impress each other about how tough they are.

The first mouse slams a shot of scotch, and pounds the shot glass to the
bar, turns to the second mouse and says:

"When I see a mousetrap, I get on it, lie on my back, and set it off with
my foot. When the bar comes down, I catch it in my teeth, and then bench
press it 100 times."

The second mouse orders up two shots of tequila. He grabs one in each
paw, slams the shots, and pounds the glasses to the bar. He turns to the
other mice and replies:

"Yeah, well when I see rat poison, I collect as much as I can and take it home with me. In the morning, I grind it up into a powder and put it in my coffee
so I get a good buzz going for the rest of the day."

The first mouse and the second mouse then turn to the third mouse. The
third mouse lets out a long sigh and says to the first two, "I don't have
time for this bullshit.

I gotta go home and fuck the cat." .................


----------



## unorthodox (Feb 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;BQRMvg5TAl8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQRMvg5TAl8&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## unorthodox (Feb 5, 2011)

calling it now, this is the new meme and will be seen everywhere


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 5, 2011)

BOOBIES ya gotta love it


[video=youtube;WNDlf6hA6TY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNDlf6hA6TY[/video]


----------



## unorthodox (Feb 5, 2011)

this is a great one

[video=youtube;vG0_05Udm2U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vG0_05Udm2U&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Leothwyn (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 5, 2011)

EPIC


----------



## El420 (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 5, 2011)

El420 said:


>


 Those are to slow the kid down so he doesn't get hurt falling on that hard ground....


----------



## Dirty Harry (Feb 5, 2011)

This is the new government program to help kids loose weight. They are going to shave of the pounds one way or another. 



El420 said:


>


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 5, 2011)

El420 said:


>


 These are the brand new slides for children! Specially manufactured to decrease wind resistance and increase the aerodynamic capabilities of your children for an increased enjoyment of their time on our uniquely patented slides!!



> _Razor Smooth Glide and Slide_ Slides!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 5, 2011)

unorthodox said:


> [video=youtube;BQRMvg5TAl8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQRMvg5TAl8&feature=player_embedded[/video]


 Funniest one all day +++reps for ya man!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 5, 2011)

its kinda long, but damn....
[video=youtube;jqtiXWwkjiw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqtiXWwkjiw[/video]


----------



## djty420 (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 6, 2011)

No shit! LMAO


----------



## Leothwyn (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## StonedPony (Feb 6, 2011)

Roy Oberson eat your heart out.


[video]http://www.vidmax.com/video/58962/Half_Man_Half_Zombie_Sings_Along_to_Pretty_Woman/[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 6, 2011)

A minister was completing a temperance sermon. With great emphasis he said, 'If I had all the beer in the world, I'd take it and pour it into the river.' 

With even greater emphasis he said, 'And if I had 
All the wine in the world , I'd take it and pour it into the river.'

And then finally, shaking his fist in the air, he Said, 'And if I had all the whiskey in the world, I'd take it and pour it in to the river.'

Sermon complete, he sat down.

The song leader stood very cautiously and announced with a smile, nearly laughing, 'For our closing song,let us sing Hymn #365, 'Shall We Gather at the River.'


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 6, 2011)

the puke in the helmet was just too, too much for me. lol. Can you imagine taking that thing off?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Feb 6, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> the puke in the helmet was just too, too much for me. lol. Can you imagine taking that thing off?


If I was the wearer, I think taking it off would be a refreshing breath of fresh air. But yea, I would rather not of had that experience.


----------



## unorthodox (Feb 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;BtHQ8Sz6iHc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtHQ8Sz6iHc&feature=player_embedded[/video]

kids an itiot


----------



## unorthodox (Feb 7, 2011)

the end made me haha

[video=youtube;c9eGtyqz4gY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9eGtyqz4gY&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## ChubbySoap (Feb 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;MFG8TdKvxdU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFG8TdKvxdU[/video]


----------



## unorthodox (Feb 7, 2011)

zing '''''''''''''''


----------



## unorthodox (Feb 7, 2011)

I dont think you did it right

[video=youtube;qZl44TBIXOc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZl44TBIXOc&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 7, 2011)

Four old men went into the pro shop after playing 18 holes of golf.

The pro asked, "Did you guys have a good game today?"
The first old guy said, "Yes, I had three riders today."
The second old guy said, "I had the most riders ever. I had five."
The third old guy said, "I had 7 riders , the same as last time." 
The last old man said, "I beat my old record. I had 12 riders today."

After they went into the locker room, another golfer who had heard the old 
guys talking about their game went to the pro and said, "I have been playing 
Golf for a long time and thought I knew all the terminology of the game, but 
what's a rider ?"

The pro said, "A rider is when you hit the ball far enough to get in the 
golf cart and ride to it." 
​


----------



## Dirty Harry (Feb 7, 2011)

unorthodox said:


> kids an itiot


Yep, but it kind of pissed me off how everyone didn't seem to care when he was down and just walked around him.


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 7, 2011)

I swear she's singing about me. 


[video=youtube;HzSaoN2LdfU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzSaoN2LdfU[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 7, 2011)

THIS IS THE BEST WORDED PRO-GUN ARGUMENT THAT I HAVE EVER READ. Very good article, of course from a Marine! Read this eloquent and profound letter and pay close attention to the last paragraph of the letter.....

"The Gun Is Civilization"

By Maj. L. Caudill USMC (Ret)

Human beings only have two ways to deal with one another: reason and force. If you want me to do something for you, you have a choice of either convincing me via argument, or force me to do your bidding under threat of force. Every human interaction falls into one of those two categories, without exception. Reason or force, that's it.

In a truly moral and civilized society, people exclusively interact through persuasion. Force has no place as a valid method of social interaction, and the only thing that removes force from the menu is the personal firearm, as paradoxical as it may sound to some.

When I carry a gun, you cannot deal with me by force. You have to use reason and try to persuade me, because I have a way to negate your threat or employment of force.

The gun is the only personal weapon that puts a 100-pound woman on equal footing with a 220-pound mugger, a 75-year old retiree on equal footing with a 19-year old gang banger, and a single guy on equal footing with a carload of drunk guys with baseball bats. The gun removes the disparity in physical strength, size, or numbers between a potential attacker and a defender.

There are plenty of people who consider the gun as the source of bad force equations. These are the people who think that we'd be more civilized if all guns were removed from society, because a firearm makes it easier for a [armed] mugger to do his job. That, of course, is only true if the mugger's potential victims are mostly disarmed either by choice or by legislative fiat - it has no validity when most of a mugger's potential marks are armed.

People who argue for the banning of arms ask for automatic rule by the young, the strong, and the many, and that's the exact opposite of a civilized society. A mugger, even an armed one, can only make a successful living in a society where the state has granted him a force monopoly.

Then there's the argument that the gun makes confrontations lethal that otherwise would only result in injury. This argument is fallacious in several ways. Without guns involved, confrontations are won by the physically superior party inflicting overwhelming injury on the loser.

People who think that fists, bats, sticks, or stones don't constitute lethal force watch too much TV, where people take beatings and come out of it with a bloody lip at worst. The fact that the gun makes lethal force easier works solely in favor of the weaker defender, not the stronger attacker. If both are armed, the field is level.

The gun is the only weapon that's as lethal in the hands of an octogenarian as it is in the hands of a weight lifter. It simply wouldn't work as well as a force equalizer if it wasn't both lethal and easily employable.

When I carry a gun, I don't do so because I am looking for a fight, but because I'm looking to be left alone. The gun at my side means that I cannot be forced, only persuaded. I don't carry it because I'm afraid, but because it enables me to be unafraid. It doesn't limit the actions of those who would interact with me through reason, only the actions of those who would do so by force. It removes force from the equation... And that's why carrying a gun is a civilized act.

By Maj. L. Caudill USMC (Ret.) 
So the greatest civilization is one where all citizens are equally armed and can only be persuaded, never forced.


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 7, 2011)

A nice display of pictures&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. And they are labeled at the bottom for once!

[video]http://mybeautifulamerica.com/mybeautifulamerica.htm[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 7, 2011)

TO ALL in UNIFORM past, present and future and all those deployed. 

I hope my grandkids and all youngsters learn to appreciate their freedom like this kid. 


Eyes Right" tribute 


A lone young Belgian waits to salute Canadian Troops who were attending a memorial service. 

The "Eyes Right" command is the highest compliment Troops on parade can pay and is reserved for dignitaries at reviewing events. 

How's this for class? 

 Watch what they do for this little boy. 

[video=youtube;nDMzHlkB-Yg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDMzHlkB-Yg[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 7, 2011)

*New Pledge of Allegiance *







​
*Since the Pledge of Allegiance *​


*And*​

*The Lord's Prayer *​

*Are not allowed in most *​

*Public schools anymore *​

*Because the word 'God' is mentioned..... *​

*A kid in Arizona**wrote the attached *​
​
*NEW School prayer: *​


*Now I sit me down in school *​

*Where praying is against the rule *​

*For this great nation under God *​

*Finds mention of Him very odd. *​
​
*If scripture now the class recites, *​


*It violates the Bill of Rights.*​

*And anytime my head I bow *​

*Becomes a Federal matter now.*​
​
*Our hair can be purple, orange or green, *​


*That's no offense; it's a freedom scene.. *​

*The law is specific, the law is precise. *​

*Prayers spoken aloud are a serious vice. *​
​
*For praying in a public hall *​


*Might offend someone with no faith at all.. *​

*In silence alone we must meditate, *​

*God's name is prohibited by the state. *​
​
*We're allowed to cuss and dress like freaks, *​


*And pierce our noses, tongues and cheeks... *​

*They've outlawed guns, but FIRST the Bible. *​

*To quote the Good Book makes me liable.*​

*We can elect a pregnant Senior Queen, *​

*And the 'unwed daddy,' our Senior King. *​

*It's 'inappropriate' to teach right from wrong, *​

*We're taught that such 'judgments' do not belong.. *​
​
*We can get our condoms and birth controls, *​

*Study witchcraft, vampires and totem poles**..*​

*But the Ten Commandments are not allowed,*
*No word of God must reach this crowd. *​
​
*It's scary here I must confess, *​


*When chaos reigns the school's a mess. *​

*So, Lord, this silent plea I make: *​

*Should I be shot; My soul please take! *​

*Amen *​


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 7, 2011)

_Geography Lesson of the Day_



_That concludes our Geography Lesson of the Day!_


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 7, 2011)

Best card trick ever! 

James Galea at The 2009 Melbourne International Comedy Festival Gala 


[video=youtube;U9lFe504i2s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9lFe504i2s[/video]


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 7, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> TO ALL in UNIFORM past, present and future and all those deployed.
> 
> I hope my grandkids and all youngsters learn to appreciate their freedom like this kid.
> 
> ...


We used to do the eyes right to all the ladies.Always put a little pep in their steps.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Feb 7, 2011)

winter woman said:


> to all in uniform past, present and future and all those deployed.
> 
> i hope my grandkids and all youngsters learn to appreciate their freedom like this kid.
> 
> ...


Outstanding!


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 7, 2011)

*Getting old in Florida*


Two elderly ladies are sitting on the front porch in Bonita Springs , doing nothing. 
One lady turns and asks, 'Do you still get horny?' 
The other replies, 'Oh sure I do.' 
The first old lady asks, 'What do you do about it?' 
The second old lady replies, 'I suck a lifesaver.' 
After a few moments, the first old lady asks, 'Who drives you to the beach?'

**********************************************************

 Three old ladies were sitting side by side in their retirement home in Ft. Lauderdale reminiscing. The first lady recalled shopping at the green grocers and demonstrated with her hands, the length and thickness of a cucumber she could buy for a penny.
 The second old lady nodded, adding that onions used to be much bigger and cheaper also, and demonstrated the size of two big onions she could buy for a penny a piece..
 The third old lady remarked, 'I can't hear a word you're saying, but I remember the guy you're talking about.'

**********************************************************
 A little old lady was sitting on a park bench in The Villages, a Florida Adult community.. A man walked over and sits down on the other end of the bench. After a few moments, the woman asks, 'Are you a stranger here?'
 He replies, 'I lived here years ago.'
 'So, where were you all these years?'
 'In prison,' he says.
 'Why did they put you in prison?'
 He looked at her, and very quietly said, 'I killed my wife.'
 'Oh!' said the woman. 'So you're single...?!'


**********************************************************
 A man was telling his neighbor in Miami , 'I just bought a new hearing aid. It cost me four thousand dollars, but it's state of the art. It's perfect.'
 'Really,' answered the neighbor. 'What kind is it?'
 'Twelve thirty.'

 **********************************************************

A little old man shuffled slowly into the 'Orange Dipper', an ice cream parlor in Naples , and pulled himself slowly, painfully, up onto a stool.
After catching his breath he ordered a banana split.
The waitress asked kindly, 'Crushed nuts?'
'No,' he replied, 'hemorrhoids'.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 7, 2011)

[FONT=&quot]Comment by Andy Rooney: [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]"As I grow in age, I value women over 50 most of all. Here are just a few reasons why:[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]A woman over 50 will never wake you in the middle of the night and ask, 'What are you thinking?' She doesn't care what you think.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]If a woman over 50 doesn't want to watch the game, she doesn't sit around whining about it. She does something she wants to do, and it's usually more interesting.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Women over 50 are dignified. They seldom have a screaming match with you at the opera or in the middle of an expensive restaurant. Of course, if you deserve it, they won't hesitate to shoot you, if they think they can get away with it.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Older women are generous with praise, often undeserved. They know what it's like to be unappreciated.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Women get psychic as they age. You never have to confess your sins to a woman over 50.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Once you get past a wrinkle or two, a woman over 50 is far sexier than her younger counterpart.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Older women are forthright and honest.. They'll tell you right off if you are a jerk or if you are acting like one. You don't ever have to wonder where you stand with her.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Yes, we praise women over 50 for a multitude of reasons. Unfortunately, it's not reciprocal. For every stunning, smart, well-coiffed,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]hot woman over 50, there is a bald, paunchy relic in yellow pants making a fool of himself with some 22-year old waitress. Ladies, I apologize.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]For all those men who say, 'Why buy the cow when you can get the milk for free?' Here's an update for you. Nowadays 80% of women are against marriage. Why? Because women realize it's not worth buying an entire pig just to get a little sausage!"[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 7, 2011)

[FONT=&quot]A man walks into a pub and takes a seat next to a very attractive woman

He gives her a quick glance then casually looks at his watch for a moment.

The woman notices this and asks, 'Is your date running late?'

'No', he replies, 'I just got this state-of the-art watch, and I was just testing it.'

The intrigued woman says, 'A state-of-the-art watch? What's so special about it?'

The guy explains, 'It uses alpha waves to talk to me telepathically.'

The lady says, 'What's it telling you now?'

'Well, it says you're not wearing any panties.'

The woman giggles and replies, ' It must be broken because I am wearing panties!'

The guy smiles, taps his watch and says, 'Aye, the bloody thing's an hour fast!'[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 7, 2011)

This is 10 ca


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 7, 2011)

cool so you log onto your computer as R2D2 woodsmaneh LOL


----------



## ANC (Feb 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;ZqiBP7vpyX8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqiBP7vpyX8[/video]


----------



## sunni (Feb 8, 2011)

View attachment 1430332View attachment 1430333View attachment 1430334


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 8, 2011)

Sunni! Let me see a clear shot of your face!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 8, 2011)

what kind of things can we not post on RIU? How far are we allowed to go? Is it allowed if a URL is used? I don't want to get kicked off. 

I was sent a funny video but there is total nudity.


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 8, 2011)

*Now this is what you call * *TOO, TOO, TOO MUCH SNOW !!*

*These pictures were taken in* *Lead, South Dakota , on January 5, 2011*


----------



## Louis541 (Feb 8, 2011)

And here i was bitter that i haven't seen a snowflake in about 10 years.


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 8, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> what kind of things can we not post on RIU? How far are we allowed to go? Is it allowed if a URL is used? I don't want to get kicked off.
> 
> I was sent a funny video but there is total nudity.


as ;ong as its not porn its ok. we used to have a tasteful nudity thread


----------



## unorthodox (Feb 8, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> what kind of things can we not post on RIU? How far are we allowed to go? Is it allowed if a URL is used? I don't want to get kicked off.
> 
> I was sent a funny video but there is total nudity.


this thread clearly says snws...some not work safe. another thread: hot women and cannabis (the exact name sips my mind) had a comment saying the posts of nude men would be better suted for the female followers and said thread should not be allowed. my reply to that was something along the lines of, if i read a thread that was named big cocks and big colas i would not click the link...my point being that we are all over 18 snwf, nsfw, nude...they are clearly posted warnings to a thread. although hardcore porn (peronally no problem when properly named) does not belong in a cannabis fourm. i believe that a thread thats properly named with a warning (such as this one) should permit such things as nipples, boobies, asses and even a few cocks all in the name of humor. hard core porn on the otherhand i have other sites for and do not expect here. thats just where i stand and if you have a questionable video feel free to pm me the link, its hard to offend me and i will give an honest opinion


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Feb 8, 2011)

this allways cracks me up
[youtube]VFmOLHKfOK8[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 8, 2011)

The 500 Dollar Car Wash V.S. the 5 Dollar Car Wash - Adult Content

http://www.blogdumpsvideo.com/action/viewvideo/1041/5_dollar_car_wash_vs__500_dollar_car_wash/

[video]http://www.blogdumpsvideo.com/action/viewvideo/1041/5_dollar_car_wash_vs__500_dollar_car_wash/[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 8, 2011)

An old fella was celebrating 92 years on this earth. 
He spoke to his toes. "Hello toes.", he said. 
"How are you? You know, you are 92 today. 
Oh the times we've had! 
Remember how we walked on the park in the summer every Sunday afternoon. 
The times we waltzed on the dance floor? Happy Birthday toes!" 

"Hello, knees.", he continued. 
"How are you? You know you're 92 today. 
Oh, the times we've had! 
Remember when we marched in the parade? 
Oh, the hurdles we've jumped together. Happy Birthday, knees." 

Then, he looked down at his crotch. 
"Hello Willie! You little bugger. 
Just think. If you were alive today, you'd be 92.


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 8, 2011)

'Show your titties to me' song 

[video=youtube;HbihpBjckvk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbihpBjckvk[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;HWg9RU-MF-8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWg9RU-MF-8[/video]


----------



## keller420 (Feb 8, 2011)

What was John Lennons last hit? The pavement.
Why did John Lennon get shot? Yoko ducked.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 8, 2011)

keller420 said:


> What was John Lennons last hit? The pavement.
> Why did John Lennon get shot? Yoko ducked.


 Dude. That's brutal.


----------



## ndzbnln (Feb 8, 2011)

this is inspiration


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2011)

An attractive blonde from Dublin arrived at the casino and bet twenty
thousand dollars on a single roll of the dice. She said, 'I hope you don't
mind, but I feel much luckier when I'm completely nude.'

With that, she stripped from the neck down, rolled the dice and yelled,
'Come on, baby, Mama needs new clothes!'

As the dice came to a stop, she jumped up and down and squealed 'YES, YES, I
WON, I WON!'

She hugged each of the dealers and then picked up her winnings and her
clothes and quickly departed. The dealers stared at each other dumbfounded.

Finally, one of them asked, 'What did she roll?' The other answered, 'I
don't know - I thought you were watching.'

MORAL OF THE STORY:

Not all Irish are stupid; not all blondes are dumb; but all men are men.


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 9, 2011)

FANTASTIC!!! Jimmy Stewart on Johnny Carson's show. About Jimmy's dog Beau, get your kleenex out. 

[video=youtube;qUNJjIwlHk8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUNJjIwlHk8[/video]


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 9, 2011)

--- It was snowing heavily and blowing to the point that visibility was
almost zero when a young blond teenager got caught in a blizzard

She made her way to her car and wondered how she was going to make it
home. She sat in her car while it warmed up and thought about her
situation. She finally remembered her daddy's advice that if she got
caught in a blizzard she should wait for a snow plow to come by and
follow it. That way she would not get stuck in a snow drift

This made her feel much better, and sure enough, in a little while a
snow plow went by and she started to follow it.

As she followed the snow plow she was feeling very smug as they
continued and she was not having any problem with the blizzard
conditions

After an hour had passed, she was somewhat surprised when the
snowplow stopped and the driver got out and came back to her car and
signaled for her to roll down her window. The snow plow driver wanted
to know if she was all right as she had been following him for a long
time. She said that she was fine and told him of her daddy's advice to
follow a snow plow when caught in a blizzard.

The driver replied that it was ok with him and she could continue if
she wanted, but he was done with the Wal-Mart parking lot and was now
going over to Sears.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm not sure what this is about but but I like it, Is that stonepony back there LMAO


----------



## carl.burnette (Feb 9, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> View attachment 1432783
> 
> I'm not sure what this is about but but I like it, Is that stonepony back there LMAO


HOly fuck that is beyond funny shit! Look at the "package" on the "chick" he's with!!! IM high as fuck but that image in my head is going to outlast this bowl. I better stay stoned as long as possible!!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Feb 9, 2011)

carl.burnette said:


> HOly fuck that is beyond funny shit! Look at the "package" on the "chick" he's with!!! IM high as fuck but that image in my head is going to outlast this bowl. I better stay stoned as long as possible!!


That ain't no chick, but since you used ""'s I am sure you already knew that and was just being funny with it.


----------



## IregAt420 (Feb 10, 2011)

carl.burnette said:


> HOly fuck that is beyond funny shit! Look at the "package" on the "chick" he's with!!! IM high as fuck but that image in my head is going to outlast this bowl. I better stay stoned as long as possible!!


The fact that you pointed out that dudes package, out of all the fucked up things in that picture, is a joke within itself.


----------



## ANC (Feb 10, 2011)

$140 buys you....


----------



## unorthodox (Feb 10, 2011)

wtf wtf wtf wtf

[video=youtube;RM4se7IL4wU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RM4se7IL4wU&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## ANC (Feb 10, 2011)

it supposedly helps your nose grow bigger, (many asians and africans lack the defined european nose bridge), for some reason they always associate european beauty as the best.
Similar producs are skin bleaching creams that are all the rage in india, and straight hair extentions.

I wonder what happens when you toggle the little black switch.


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 10, 2011)

EEEEeeewwww, no, no she didn't. 



unorthodox said:


> wtf wtf wtf wtf
> 
> [video=youtube;RM4se7IL4wU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RM4se7IL4wU&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## unorthodox (Feb 10, 2011)

just cause they are called dingleberrys doesnt mean you should eat them


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;7e9AMM_Z-Vk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7e9AMM_Z-Vk[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;LwF-0hTygRE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwF-0hTygRE[/video]


----------



## canuckgrow (Feb 10, 2011)

unorthodox said:


> wtf wtf wtf wtf
> 
> [video=youtube;RM4se7IL4wU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RM4se7IL4wU&feature=player_embedded[/video]



Fuck a Duck...that is just nasty ass shit..literally. Was going to rep you for it but it won't let me until I spread some more around.... I once watched a guy pick his zits and eat the discharge........Freakin hell I can't even type that without gagging.


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 10, 2011)

Man, I can fix that.


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 10, 2011)

A glass of wine... 

To my friends who enjoy a glass of wine... 
And those who don't and are always 
seen with a bottle of water in their hand.
As a wise man once said: 
In wine there is wisdom,
In beer there is freedom,
In water there is bacteria.
In a number of carefully controlled trials, 
Scientists have demonstrated that if we drink 
1 litre of water each day, 
At the end of the year we would have absorbed 
More than 1 kilo of Escherichia coli, (E. Coli) - bacteria 
Found in feces. 
In other words, we are consuming 1 kilo of poop..
However, 
We do NOT run that risk when drinking wine & beer 
(or tequila, rum, whiskey or other liquor) 
Because alcohol has to go through a purification process 
Of boiling, filtering and/or fermenting.

Remember:
Water = Poop,
Wine = Health. 
Therefore, it's better to drink wine and talk stupid,
Than to drink water and be full of shit.
There is no need to thank me for this valuable information: 
I'm doing it as a public service!


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;bKKDKAKNH-k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKKDKAKNH-k[/video]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Feb 10, 2011)

This is funny

Damn it, forgot how to embed video again as I don't do it often.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQRMvg5TAl8&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 10, 2011)

Harry, 

This is how to embed at RIU.

When you are at quick reply, which is the box at the bottom of this page. Above that box is B for bold, I for Italics , U for underline... Click on the second Icon from the far right, it looks like a strip of old movie film. Just copy the URL or use the share button from under the video and embed it in that box. Easy.


----------



## unorthodox (Feb 10, 2011)

Dirty Harry said:


> This is funny
> 
> Damn it, forgot how to embed video again as I don't do it often.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQRMvg5TAl8&feature=player_embedded


few days late my friend, I already posted it. but its still funny as hell + rep for thinkin like me


----------



## Dirty Harry (Feb 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;BQRMvg5TAl8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQRMvg5TAl8&feature=player_embedded[/video]

Ok, I was informed it was a repeat but testing I can embed right.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks Winter Woman.
unorthodox, yea we have the same kind of humor. I that Harvey's expressions and reaction was hilarious. And the church plate came in last LOL.


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 10, 2011)

Pets in over their heads in snow


http://www.weather.com/outlook/videos/watch-big-rig-crash-on-black-ice-19576#19638


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;hkAJ-CQvkwA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkAJ-CQvkwA[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 10, 2011)

Ariens snow blower to the rescue

[video=youtube;uFKRq3e90XI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFKRq3e90XI[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 10, 2011)

That's it I'm done, I'm going to FLA. My feet are cold, I'm sooo bored I can't wait for American Idol to come on-did you hear me American Freakin Idol, I gotta get out of here. If I was in Florida I'd be at the Lazy Flamingo in Bokeelia having boiled shrimp, cold beer, and watching the boats come in. 

Target date is 2/18.


----------



## unorthodox (Feb 10, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> That's it I'm done, I'm going to FLA. My feet are cold, I'm sooo bored I can't wait for American Idol to come on. If I was in Florida I'd be at the Lazy Flamingo in Bokeelia having boiled shrimp, cold beer, and watching the boats come in.
> 
> Target date is 2/18.


weve had 60°+ days the last few weeks here. i miss the snow!


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 10, 2011)

Ok, I'm biting where are you?


----------



## rowlman (Feb 10, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> Ok, I'm biting where are you?


you mean you don't like shovleing 2 feet of snow off the roof every other week?


----------



## unorthodox (Feb 10, 2011)

italy... i think i only got about an inch and ahalf snow this year and it wasgone in 24hrs. i love to ski though i miss my mountans in new hampshire


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 10, 2011)

Yup, when you don't have anymore room for the snow on the deck to go it's time to get out. Going to be -10 below with the wind chill tonight. 



rowlman said:


> you mean you don't like shovleing 2 feet of snow off the roof every other week?


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 10, 2011)

Italy. Wow, is it as beautiful as they say? I think I might be jealous. 

New Hampshire my nephew lives there, he works for Pepsi. 




unorthodox said:


> italy... i think i only got about an inch and ahalf snow this year and it wasgone in 24hrs. i love to ski though i miss my mountans in new hampshire


----------



## ndzbnln (Feb 10, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XYigh7_zr4
> 
> been there done that, so I have been told.......


that was funny.this link is about a cop i bet its been posted alrdy but its funny neways the lady snorts at the end hehheh http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpTWutrp5Xk


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 10, 2011)

I love this too it's catchy and so......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jQN6y5mW08


----------



## sarye (Feb 10, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=456-GuijzMg

ill have to go to the hospital PROBABLY? ....LOL


----------



## 80mg (Feb 10, 2011)

I usually never post arguments I have with ppl. But this one is so random and funny I had too do it.

You can see the original copy at https://www.rollitup.org/inspired-art/406746-thirst-3.html#post5293749

I honestley have no idea why this guy hates me so much...lol.. 

Random troll aka *DONKEYkong922*->


> *and who uses Columbine to insult someone anyway? real people died there, i hope you realize. just shows more how you fit the bill of someone who has Antisocial personality disorder (ASPD).
> 
> the real tragedy, is if someone like you doesn't get help and eventually develops a mind to think certain things are ok to do. you already are developing it, it REALLY SHOWS. i wish someone here would know you in real life and use your post as evidence to the things you do and the way you think.
> 
> ...


Random troll aka *DONKEYkong922*->


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me ->


> *Dear random internet person,
> I am glad to see that you also have watched the sopranos, and have wikipedia. With that being said sociopath's in true deffiniton are people who fluff up other people, to get what they want for themself as the end result. That's the problem with the sopranos it made a whole generation of HBO bachelor degree psychyotrist such as yourself.
> 
> With that being said, I am pretty confused at what point your trying to prove. First I was uneducated, now I'm a ruthless criminal that is obviously trying to get people to do what I want and don't know reality from fiction.
> ...


----------



## Jer La Mota (Feb 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;_pj2Nutu5v8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pj2Nutu5v8&feature=rec-LGOUT-real_rn-4r-15-HM[/video]


----------



## sarye (Feb 10, 2011)

ok 80mg....im not gonna quote that whole entire thing but that was hilarious....


----------



## 80mg (Feb 10, 2011)

Lol yeah dont even bother reading his 2 pages...hes buggin bro


----------



## sunni (Feb 10, 2011)

View attachment 1435104View attachment 1435105


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 11, 2011)

All golfers should live so long as to be this kind of old man!

Toward the end of the Sunday service, the Minister asked, "How many of you have forgiven your enemies?"

80% held up their hands.

The Minister then repeated his question. All responded this time, except one man, an avid golfer named Walte r Barnes, who attended church only when the weather was bad. 

"Mr. Barnes, it's obviously not a good morning for golf. It's good to see you here today. Are you not willing to forgive your enemies?"

"I don't have any," he replied gruffly.

"Mr. Barnes, that is very unusual. How old are you?"

"Ninety-eight," he replied. The congregation stood up and clapped their hands.

"Oh, Mr. Barnes, would you please come down in front & tell us all how a person can live ninety-eight years & not have an enemy in the world?"

The old golfer tottered down the aisle, stopped in front of the pulpit, turned around, faced the congregation, and said simply, "I outlived all the sons of bitches."


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 11, 2011)

*Summer's almost here ...we can now see the deer *
*moving around in our back yard.*





**

*Yep, won't be long.*


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2011)

Show some respect and take inspiration from our Egyptian friends when it comes to impromptu combat gear:

The Tuna Sandwich..praise be for flat bread!!!


Moms pot..works everytime!!!


When you been screwed over for the last 30 years, what do you expect, this is all I got!!???!!!


Hey man, don't tell anyone, but I am pretty pissed, no really, I am pissed! or was that liquid THC...


A renaissance period piece of brickwear teamed with a black and cream scarf. Textbook...


Cmon on then, I'm gonna throw this half eaten tuna sandwich right at your head pal! come and have it...


----------



## Leothwyn (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 11, 2011)

For an old man he is _pretty_ good. 

[video=youtube;uHmmid1pLi8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHmmid1pLi8[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 11, 2011)

Just about anyone from Michigan has seen and knows about Four Winn boats. This place is up near ours. Eat your heart out guys, the ultimate man cave. 

John Winn founded _*Four Winns Boat Company*_. His home on Round Lake in Charlevoix, MI, which connects to Lake Michigan, has a boat garage that&#8217;s bigger and more expensive than the house itself. 30 boats are inside. Each can be repositioned with hoists operated with a single wireless remote control. 


http://www.hgtv.com/video/boat-owners-paradise-video/index.html


----------



## ANC (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 11, 2011)

That is so wrong on so many levels. LOL. 



ANC said:


>


----------



## 80mg (Feb 11, 2011)

Leothwyn said:


>



Lol that strippers face is like "wtf"


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## unorthodox (Feb 11, 2011)

i dont think i can say anything about this without offending


----------



## r1tony (Feb 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;YnixLPPqprs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnixLPPqprs[/video]


----------



## carl.burnette (Feb 11, 2011)

EFILROFKGD said:


>


I swear I think I saw her on a you tubevideo singing sweet home alabama..

Oh my.,..


----------



## see4 (Feb 11, 2011)

Big P said:


> one man in short shorts.. can change the world.. you can fast forward a little to get the jist
> 
> 
> [youtube]GA8z7f7a2Pk[/youtube]


That was fucking awesome. That song was off the meat rack (really good). I think im gunna go to this festival.


----------



## golddog (Feb 11, 2011)

Senior Snowplow


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 11, 2011)

unorthodox said:


> View attachment 1436085
> 
> i dont think i can say anything about this without offending


it would've been cooler if the were $2 bills...them shits are rare!!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 11, 2011)

carl.burnette said:


> I swear I think I saw her on a you tubevideo singing sweet home alabama..
> 
> Oh my.,..


holy shit ive seen that video....she dedicated to some lucky guy


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 11, 2011)

Because you men seem to like Megan Fox 

[video=youtube;ssOJQXdwmrI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssOJQXdwmrI[/video]


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 11, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taJCPf_q70Y


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 11, 2011)

Here it is embedded 



[video=youtube;taJCPf_q70Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taJCPf_q70Y[/video]



EFILROFKGD said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taJCPf_q70Y


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 11, 2011)

*Damn Dog Won't Hunt*

*Be patient, video get's cuter as it goes along.*

http://www.dogwork.com/ddsff4/


----------



## keller420 (Feb 11, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7o0YbgkvvA&feature=related


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 11, 2011)

SHOOTING ADVICE FOR MY FRIENDS

Never let someone or thing that threatens you get inside arms length and
never say I got a gun. If you feel you need to use deadly force for heaven&#8217;s
sake let the first sound they hear be the safety clicking off and they
shouldn't have time to hear anything after that if you are doing your job.

And my favorite.

'The average response time of a 911 call is over 3 minutes....the response
time of a .44 magnum is 1400 feet per second.'

Shooting advice Clint Smith, Director of Thunder Ranch, is a drill
instructor (Thunder Ranch is a firearms training facility in Arizona ). Here
are a few of his observation on tactics, firearms, self defense and life as
we know it in the civilized world.

"The most important rule in a gunfight is: Always win and cheat if
necessary."

"Don't forget, incoming fire has the right of way.."

"Make your attacker advance through a wall of bullets. You may get killed
with your own gun, but he'll have to beat you to death with it, cause it's
going to be empty."

"If you're not shootin', you should be loadin'. If you're not loadin', you
should be movin', if you're not movin', someone's gonna cut your head off
and put it on a stick."

"When you reload in low light encounters, don't put your flashlight in your
back pocket.. If you light yourself up, you'll look like an angel or the
tooth fairy... and you're gonna be one of 'em pretty soon."

"Do something It may be wrong, but do something."

"Shoot what's available, as long as it's available, until something else
becomes available."

"If you carry a gun, people will call you paranoid. That's ridiculous. If
you have a gun, what in the hell do you have to be paranoid for."

"Don't shoot fast, unless you also shoot good.."

"You can say 'stop' or 'alto' or use any other word you think will work, but
I've found that a large bore muzzle pointed at someone's head is pretty much
the universal language."

"You have the rest of your life to solve your problems.. How long you live
depends on how well you do it."

"You cannot save the planet but you may be able to save yourself and your
family."

"Thunder Ranch will be here as long as you'll have us or until someone makes
us go away, and either way, it will be exciting."


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 11, 2011)

More Excellent Gun Wisdom........

The purpose of fighting is to win. There is no possible victory in defense..
The sword is more important than the shield, and skill is more important
than either. The final weapon is the brain. All else is supplemental.

1. Don't pick a fight with an old man. If he is too old to fight, he'll just
kill you.

2. If you find yourself in a fair fight, your tactics suck.

3. I carry a gun cause a cop is too heavy.

4. When seconds count, the cops are just minutes away.

5. A reporter did a human-interest piece on the Texas Rangers. The reporter
recognized the Colt Model 1911 the Ranger was carrying and asked him 'Why do
you carry a 45?' The Ranger responded, 'Because they don't make a 46.'

6. An armed man will kill an unarmed man with monotonous regularity.

7. The old sheriff was attending an awards dinner when a lady commented on
his wearing his sidearm. 'Sheriff, I see you have your pistol. Are you
expecting trouble?' 'No ma'am. If I were expecting trouble, I would have
brought my rifle.'

8. Beware of the man who only has one gun, because he probably knows how to
use it very well.

'The true soldier fights not because he hates what is in front of him, but
because he loves what is behind him.
' G. K. Chesterton

A people that values its privileges above its principles will soon lose
both.

"Those who hammer their guns into plows will plow for those who do
not...." - Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 11, 2011)

Amazing Skin Gun

[video=youtube;eXO_ApjKPaI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXO_ApjKPaI[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 11, 2011)

LOL, I bet it was a man driver

[video=youtube;CpkGvr2q3xw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpkGvr2q3xw[/video]


----------



## Leothwyn (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## ...... (Feb 12, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> Here it is embedded
> 
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;taJCPf_q70Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taJCPf_q70Y[/video]


just watch.....she'll be a millionaire in a week just like that gay crack head whos sister almost got raped lol


----------



## ANC (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## StonedPony (Feb 12, 2011)

Ought to see her brother now.


----------



## ChubbySoap (Feb 12, 2011)

...it's true!


----------



## DaBong (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## StonedPony (Feb 12, 2011)

I switched to Geiko...wait wrong commercial


----------



## ANC (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## StonedPony (Feb 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;uj0mtxXEGE8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uj0mtxXEGE8[/video]



Chris Rock is funny


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 12, 2011)

Big Bird stay out of my stash

[video=youtube;JvZ4f_Pnk7M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvZ4f_Pnk7M[/video]


----------



## Leothwyn (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## Squarebagel (Feb 12, 2011)

this guy is amazing

[video=youtube;p8t41avFuCc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8t41avFuCc[/video]


----------



## YungMoolaBaby (Feb 12, 2011)

1. This thread is about PICTURES that make you LOL. Not walls of text about some shit I could care less about (winter woman).

2. He really will NEVER have a girlfriend.

3. [video=youtube;-XsSoMBVF3w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XsSoMBVF3w&feature=player_embedded#at=45[/video]

4. CAN THE BLOODS SHOOT YOU WITH A MOTHER FUCKIN WATER GUN ATTACK?! NO! THE CRIPS CAYNT.


----------



## N0iZ (Feb 12, 2011)

dude ease up. a lot of her post are funny as shit. maybe you should try reading sometime, insted of just flipin through pix


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 12, 2011)

A husband and wife were sitting watching a TV program about psychology and explaining the phenomenon of "*mixed emotions.*" 


The husband turned to his wife and said, "Honey, that is a bunch of crap. I bet you can't tell me anything that will make me happy and sad at the same time. 











She said: "Out of all your friends, you _have_ the biggest dick."


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 12, 2011)

Must be Minneapolis or Buffalo


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 12, 2011)

Derek Jeter (10)


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 12, 2011)

Does it remind you of someone?


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 12, 2011)

Typing, typing and I'm typing


----------



## IregAt420 (Feb 12, 2011)

YungMoolaBaby said:


> I just go off of what the thread title is. What is the title of this thread? OH! THATS RIGHT!


Congrats, your contribution......WAS TRASH.

Gtfo winter womans back man...she is what holds this thread up.

Dont you have a liquor store to rob?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Feb 12, 2011)

YungMoolaBaby said:


> 1. This thread is about PICTURES that make you LOL. Not walls of text about some shit I could care less about (winter woman)...


If you don't want to read text, SCROLL DOWN TO THE NEXT VIDEO/PIC! So simple of a solution and was this really worth the time to bitch about? Just like how I scrolled pass your video without watching it because people with attitudes are not funny.


----------



## YungMoolaBaby (Feb 12, 2011)

if you don't know what "will it blend?" is, YOU EFFING PHAYLE.


----------



## DaBong (Feb 12, 2011)

YungMoolaBaby said:


> But you having an attitude about people with attitudes is funny.


----------



## YungMoolaBaby (Feb 12, 2011)

Fuck I wish I was that magical of a contortionist. But nah, so that problem is null and void.


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 12, 2011)

wow if u guys wantt to argue take it ur pm's...


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 12, 2011)

LOL, stop rowing, STOP ROWING!

[video=youtube;qtXKr_8wFY0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtXKr_8wFY0[/video]


----------



## unorthodox (Feb 12, 2011)

YungMoolaBaby said:


> 1. This thread is about PICTURES that make you LOL. Not walls of text about some shit I could care less about (winter woman).
> 
> 2. He really will NEVER have a girlfriend.
> 
> ...



wow man thats awesome, funny shit. months ago when i saw it the first time except it wasnt really funny then and it makes you look a little more ignorant now. dont talk down if you cant bring somthin to the table...what do i bring to the table you may ask???? today, your mamma jokes! Your mamma so fuckin inbred she forgot to swollow the night you were conceived. suck a dick assclown, you might enjoy Winters writen humor more if you could read. sorry she left you out.


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Feb 12, 2011)

[youtube]pah2yk3Jx50[/youtube]
[youtube]8TVpQiCIqp4[/youtube]


----------



## IregAt420 (Feb 12, 2011)

YungMoolaBaby said:


> Uh, I'm sorry are you implying that I'm a criminal? Or is it just one of those things you think is clever, but has no validity whatsoever?


Did you figure that one out ALL by yourself?

I thought it was clever...did you think coming to this thread and trying to get people to follow your lead into bashing WW was clever?

YOU FAIL SIR

Done.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 12, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> *Damn Dog Won't Hunt*
> 
> *Be patient, video get's cuter as it goes along.*
> 
> http://www.dogwork.com/ddsff4/


ok, that has got to be the cutest thing that i have EVER seen! +reps sister.


----------



## Louis541 (Feb 12, 2011)

IregAt420 said:


> Did you figure that one out ALL by yourself?
> 
> I thought it was clever...did you think coming to this thread and trying to get people to follow your lead into bashing WW was clever?
> 
> ...



Bashing? For pointing out that this is a Pix thread? I'm all for the ladies, but if you're this defensive over a girl you've never met I can't imagine how pussy whipped you must be in real life.

Edit: Am I the only one that think it's funny how everyone got so pissed off at that guy for "Bashing" winter woman, except fuckin winter woman? Lol, seems like she couldn't give a fuck but some of you seem to feel the need to defend her honor.


----------



## Stonedsamurai (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## Stonedsamurai (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## StonedPony (Feb 13, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> *Damn Dog Won't Hunt*
> 
> *Be patient, video get's cuter as it goes along.*
> 
> http://www.dogwork.com/ddsff4/


Winter woman you got me with this one....DAMN I got wimpy at the end....LOL............wish there was someway I could download that to my computer and keep it....PLUS REP to you for that one for sure thank you WW


----------



## IregAt420 (Feb 13, 2011)

Louis541 said:


> Bashing? For pointing out that this is a Pix thread? I'm all for the ladies, but if you're this defensive over a girl you've never met I can't imagine how pussy whipped you must be in real life.
> 
> Edit: Am I the only one that think it's funny how everyone got so pissed off at that guy for "Bashing" winter woman, except fuckin winter woman? Lol, seems like she couldn't give a fuck but some of you seem to feel the need to defend her honor.


Lol, nice attempt to hurt my self-esteem...

Its just ridiculous he had to come in here saying that shit....I would've defended you as well, it has NOTHING to do with her being a woman. And just to add, she gave me rep for defending her 'honor'.

Pussy whipped??? Come now, this is the internet, and I personally don't get a chub by sucking up to online female personas.


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 13, 2011)

IregAt420 said:


> Lol, nice attempt to hurt my self-esteem...
> 
> Its just ridiculous he had to come in here saying that shit....I would've defended you as well, it has NOTHING to do with her being a woman. And just to add, she gave me rep for defending her 'honor'.
> 
> Pussy whipped??? Come now, this is the internet, and I personally don't get a chub by sucking up to online female personas.


I thought another point on your part would of been showed him that the Thread is PICS like he said why is he posting VIDS.....so he is wrong too? no room to bash my two cents


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 13, 2011)

Best I could come up with brain fried....if its funny cool if not its CryptKeepers fault


----------



## ChubbySoap (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## BDBandit (Feb 13, 2011)

Im sure most of you have seen it, but its always funny

[youtube]NTftmdoRIEY[/youtube]


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 13, 2011)

BDBandit said:


> Im sure most of you have seen it, but its always funny
> 
> [youtube]NTftmdoRIEY[/youtube]


That is EPIC I never get tired of watching it....Happiest Fireman in the whole state LOL


----------



## ANC (Feb 13, 2011)

StonedPony said:


> Winter woman you got me with this one....DAMN I got wimpy at the end....LOL............wish there was someway I could download that to my computer and keep it....PLUS REP to you for that one for sure thank you WW


http://keepvid.com/


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 13, 2011)

ANC said:


> http://keepvid.com/


Dang got excited and was let down.......it wont let it download says cant find......but thanks for the try ANC much appreciated......but its a good site may can do other videos I want will experiment........if anyone can download that file WW posted about the dog I would love to have ya send it to me.........thanks.

Oh and I searched on YOutube with every combination I could think of for tags but no luck damit....LOL most times Youtube will also have a file.....


----------



## ANC (Feb 13, 2011)

Let me just check, it was one of those sites, and it worked recently....

K, i see your problem, that vid was not from youtube...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DuuW3_UZbmE

Try that link with keepvid, its the same clip, just on the tube...


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 13, 2011)

ANC said:


> Let me just check, it was one of those sites, and it worked recently....
> 
> K, i see your problem, that vid was not from youtube...
> 
> ...


My hero...yep its on youtube and I have a downloader for that....AWESOME its on my HD right now..........Thank you very much....dont know why but this video is just fascinating to me. You are the CHamp ANC +REP for finding it for me....


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 13, 2011)

Louis, 

I actually do care. I thought if I left him alone he would go away and it looks like maybe he did. A thread like this one doesn't have room for haters. It's about having a good laugh and experiencing what others think is funny. Most of the time I'm ROFL. 

Yes, of course, I post other things that some find interesting and others don't. I figure if they don't like it they can just skip it and keep going. No harm and no foul, this isn't a political or opinion thread where people get too excited and treat each other poorly.

Thank you everyone, I'm glad you like some of my funnies. I enjoy posting them. 

WW.



Louis541 said:


> Bashing? For pointing out that this is a Pix thread? I'm all for the ladies, but if you're this defensive over a girl you've never met I can't imagine how pussy whipped you must be in real life.
> 
> Edit: Am I the only one that think it's funny how everyone got so pissed off at that guy for "Bashing" winter woman, except fuckin winter woman? Lol, seems like she couldn't give a fuck but some of you seem to feel the need to defend her honor.


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 13, 2011)

Dont you dare stop WW I am always looking forward to your post.........and not just in this thread but where ever you post. how they say? You make my day.


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 13, 2011)

Back at you. I still think you're an out of work comedian. 



StonedPony said:


> Dont you dare stop WW I am always looking forward to your post.........and not just in this thread but where ever you post. how they say? You make my day.


----------



## Louis541 (Feb 13, 2011)

Did anyone else here like pokemon as a kid?


----------



## Louis541 (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## NONHater (Feb 13, 2011)

I more of a pogs guy myself.


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 13, 2011)

The other day the Wallstreet Journal did an article about Maria (the goose) and the human she loves. This link will only be good for about 7 days. 

http://online.wsj.com/video/man-and-goose-an-la-love-story/BE713670-1098-4B78-B3F1-08FDFB4B7A98.html


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 13, 2011)

Just too weird. I feel sorry for the snake.

[video=youtube;SAQPZaFH3QY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAQPZaFH3QY[/video]


----------



## Louis541 (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## budlet (Feb 13, 2011)

dark but good.


----------



## Louis541 (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## StonedPony (Feb 13, 2011)

There is something that just isnt right about this picture ROFLMAO.....Or am I just warped and make something out of nothing LOL


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;Cng3P2uthWU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cng3P2uthWU[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 13, 2011)

THIS ONE IS FOR THE READERS AMONGST US. 

A lawyer and a senior citizen are sitting next to each other on a long flight.

The lawyer is thinking that seniors are so dumb that he could get one over on them easily.

So, the lawyer asks if the senior would like to play a fun game.

The senior is tired and just wants to take a nap, so he politely declines and tries to catch a few winks.

The lawyer persists, saying that the game is a lot of fun...."I ask you a question, and if you don't know the answer, you pay me only $5.00. Then you ask me one, and if I don't know the answer, I will pay you $500.00," he says.

This catches the senior's attention and, to keep the lawyer quiet, he agrees to play the game.

The lawyer asks the first question. "What's the distance from the Earth to the Moon?"

The senior doesn't say a word, but reaches into his pocket, pulls out a five-dollar bill, and hands it to the lawyer.

Now, it's the senior's turn. He asks the lawyer, "What goes up a hill with three legs, and comes down with four?"

The lawyer uses his laptop to search all references he can find on the Net.

He sends E-mails to all the smart friends he knows; all to no avail. After an hour of searching, he finally gives up.

He wakes the senior and hands him $500.00. The senior pockets the $500.00 and goes right back to sleep.

The lawyer is going nuts not knowing the answer. He wakes the senior up and asks, "Well, so what goes up a hill with three legs and comes down with four?"

The senior reaches into his pocket, hands the lawyer $5.00, and goes back to sleep.


----------



## IregAt420 (Feb 13, 2011)

i i i i i i iii i


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2011)

GO GRANNY!
[youtube]NkIH1aWeMiI[/youtube]


----------



## W N L (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Feb 13, 2011)

DST said:


> GO GRANNY!


Don't mess with old ladies with big bags! It kind of looks like a door is open as someone inside keeps appearing but they keep going for the window. And a moped for a getaway???


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2011)

Dirty Harry said:


> Don't mess with old ladies with big bags! It kind of looks like a door is open as someone inside keeps appearing but they keep going for the window. And a moped for a getaway???


these shops will always put their displays out in the morning, looks like the door was locked and they were going for that (edit the display window..), the peeps inside sure are running around panicked. But I think the fact that the security shutters are coming down is why the dudes started to run....or perhaps the granny was just that hard. Granny Norris?lol


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## BDBandit (Feb 13, 2011)

[youtube]IuqfCuwk7nU[/youtube]


----------



## Boneman (Feb 13, 2011)

*Hey this cow stole my eyeballs *


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 13, 2011)

In each of the following photos,try to guess which member of the couple is a girl and which is a guy.There are 6 pairs.Look closely, then pick left or right to identify the guy.(Answers are at the end. Don't cheat!)












*All of them are GUYS!*
Be careful out there at the next happy hour!


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 13, 2011)

Stoney would have something witty to say about having to use those extra spaces that RIU says we have to have here.


----------



## Louis541 (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 14, 2011)

How many illegals get out of the van? I lost count at 12. 

[video=youtube;fdu6_XVj92c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdu6_XVj92c[/video]


----------



## alberts (Feb 14, 2011)

I knew a kid like this^^


----------



## W N L (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## unorthodox (Feb 14, 2011)

hahaha 

[video=youtube;KPMoLPNpsMI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPMoLPNpsMI&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2011)

[youtube]5ZNWEXEka60[/youtube]


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 14, 2011)

http://www.kontraband.com/videos/25784/Mario-Kart-Is-Back/#show


----------



## VoodooMagic19 (Feb 14, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> No, I saw it too. Just didn't have the balls to say so first.
> 
> Edit- Do think that's what they look like in Japan?


actually in Japan they go side to side, not up and down

wait the pokemon look like in Japan, is that what you mean?


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 14, 2011)

*I used to be like this. Then, ...*​ 
**
*I met a girl*
**​ 
*She was like this...*​ 
**​ 
*Together, we were like this...*​ 

**​ 
*I gave her gifts like this...*​ 
**​ 
*When she accepted my proposal, I was like this...*​ 

**​ 

*I used to talk to her all night like this...*​ 

**​ 
*And, at the office I used to do this...*​ 

**​ 
*When my friends saw my girlfriend, they stared like this...*​ 

**​ 
*And, I used to react like this...*​ 
**​ 
*But, on Valentines Day,*
*she received a red rose from someone else like this ...*​ 
**​ 
*And, she was like this *​ 
**​ 
*And, I was like this*​ 


**​


​*Which later led to this ...*​ 
**​ 

*And to this ...*​




**​




*I really felt like doing this ...*​ 



**​ 



*But, instead, I started doing this ...*​ 


​​**​ 

*GIRLS!!!*​ 


**


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 14, 2011)

OH, how right he is.


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks, I think? I'll take that as a compliment. I thought they were cute too. Happy Valentine's Day. 



Louis541 said:


> lol, you remind me of my girlfriend's mom.
> 
> that baby one was cute though.


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 14, 2011)

CAUTION AFTER LOOKIN AT THEIS U WILL B MORE CONFUSED THEN A BLIND LESBIAN IN A FISH MARKET..


----------



## BDBandit (Feb 14, 2011)

this guy prank calls hookers while playing black ops, if you dont like video games its still worth listening to every single one is hilarious

-edit..it starts slow but it gets great..
[youtube]SS2_9R_B1kA&feature=feedu[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;_BeONy0_G_k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BeONy0_G_k[/video]


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Feb 14, 2011)

[youtube]Zc7zh4RMGtg[/youtube]
[youtube]VFmOLHKfOK8[/youtube]


----------



## Louis541 (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2011)

As weird as cricket....

http://video.google.nl/videoplay?docid=499242546566693867#


----------



## unorthodox (Feb 15, 2011)

this is what your missing on tv


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 15, 2011)

*AN IRISH BLONDE IN A CASINO*

*An attractive blonde from Cork , Ireland arrived at the casino. She seemed a little intoxicated and bet twenty-thousand Euros on a single roll of the dice.

She said, 'I hope you don't mind, but I feel much luckier when I'm completely nude'.
With that, she stripped from the neck down, rolled the dice and with an Irish brogue yelled, 'Come on, baby, Mama needs new clothes!'

As the dice came to a stop, she jumped up and down and squealed...'YES! Y ES! 
I WON, I WON!'

She hugged each of the dealers and then picked up her winnings and her clothes and quickly departed.
*
*The dealers stared at each other dumbfounded. Finally, one of them asked, 'What did she roll?'**

The other answered, 'I don't know - I thought you were watching.'
*


----------



## unorthodox (Feb 15, 2011)

the thundercats hooo actually gave me goosebumps at the end. i hope its real and i hope they dont destroy it

[video=youtube;QtTZu9OlypU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtTZu9OlypU&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 15, 2011)

Two Cajuns


 Boudreaux and Thibodeaux, are sitting at their favorite bar, drinking dem
> bud-lite.
> 
> Boudreaux turns to Thibodeaux and says, 'You know me, I'm tired of going tru
> life without dat education. Tomorrow me I'm goin to dat Community College
> and sign me up for some classes.'
> 
> Thibodeaux thinks it's a good idea and the two have another bud-lite.
> 
> The next day, Boudreaux goes down to the college and meets Dean of
> Admissions, who signs him up for the four basic classes: Math, English,
> History, and Logic.
> 
> 'Logic?' Boudreaux says. 'What's dat Hun?'
> 
> The dean says, 'I'll give you an example. Do you own a weed eater?'
> 
> 'Yeah.'
> 
> 'Then logically speaking, because you own a weed eater, I think that you
> would have a yard.'
> 
> 'Dat's right, I do have a yard.'
> 
> 'I'm not done,' the dean says. 'Because you have a yard,
> I think logically
> that you would have a house.'
> 
> 'Mais Yeh, I got me a house dare.'
> 
> 'And because you have a house, I think that you might logically have a
> family.'
> 
> 'Mais Yeh dats right too, I have a family.
> 
> 'I'm not done yet. Because you have a family, then logically you must have
> a wife. And because you have a wife, then logic tells me you must be a
> heterosexual.'
> 
> 'I am a heterosexual. Dat's amazing, you were able to find all dat out
> because I got da weed eater.'
> 
> Excited to take the class now, Boudreaux shakes the Dean's hand and leaves
> to go meet Thibodeaux at the bar. He tells Thibodeaux about his classes,
> how he is signed up for Math, English, History, and Logic.
> 
> 'Logic? ' Thibodeaux says, 'What's dat?'
> 
> Boudreaux says, 'I'll give you an example. Do you have a weed eater?'
> 
> 'No.'
> 
> 'Den you're a queer.'


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 15, 2011)

Achkmed the Arab came to the United States from the Middle East ,and he was only here a few months when he became very ill. He went to doctor after doctor, but none of them could help him. 


 Finally, he went to an Arabian doctor who said: ' Take dees bucket, go into de odder room, Poops in de bucket, pee on de poop, and den put your head down over de bucket and breathe in de fumes for ten minutes. '   Achkmed took the bucket, went into the other room, poops in the bucket, peed on the poop, bent over and breathed in the fumes for ten minutes. Coming back to the doctor he said, ' It worked. I feel terrific! What was wrong with me? '   The doctor said .... ' You were homesick ' .


----------



## unorthodox (Feb 15, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> Achkmed the Arab came to the United States from the Middle East ,and he was only here a few months when he became very ill. He went to doctor after doctor, but none of them could help him.
> 
> 
> Finally, he went to an Arabian doctor who said: ' Take dees bucket, go into de odder room, Poops in de bucket, pee on de poop, and den put your head down over de bucket and breathe in de fumes for ten minutes. '   Achkmed took the bucket, went into the other room, poops in the bucket, peed on the poop, bent over and breathed in the fumes for ten minutes. Coming back to the doctor he said, ' It worked. I feel terrific! What was wrong with me? '   The doctor said .... ' You were homesick ' .


haha very true ive been to iraq, some parts just smell like hot shit


----------



## Leothwyn (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 15, 2011)

_*Adopt a Terrorist*_


_*Take a minute to read this... its quite humorous!!*_ 


_*A lady Canadian libertarian wrote a lot of letters to the government, complaining about the treatment of captive insurgents (terrorists) being held in *_ _*Afghanistan National Correctional System facilities.*_

_*She received back the following reply:*_ _*National Defence Headquarters*_

_*MGen*_ _*George R. Pearkes Bldg, 15 NT*_
_*101 Colonel By Drive*_ 
_*Ottawa, ON K1A 0K2*_ 
_*Canada*_ 

_*Dear Concerned Citizen,*_ 

_*Thank you for your recent letter expressing your profound concern of treatment of the Taliban and Al Qaeda terrorists captured by Canadian Forces who were subsequently transferred to the Afghanistan Government and are currently being held by Afghan officials in Afghanistan National Correctional System facilities.*_ 

_*Our administration takes these matters seriously and your opinions were heard loud and clear here in *_ _*Ottawa.*_

_*You will be pleased to learn, thanks to the concerns of citizens like yourself; we are creating a new department here at the Department of National Defense, to be called 'Liberals Accept Responsibility for Killers' program, or L.A.R.K. for short.*_ 

_*In accordance with the guidelines of this new program, we have decided to divert one terrorist and place him in your personal care.*_ 

_*Your personal detainee has been selected and is scheduled for transportation under heavily armed guard to your residence in Toronto next Monday.*_ 

_*Ali Mohammed Ahmed bin Mahmud (you can just call him Ahmed) is to be cared for pursuant to the standards you personally demanded in your letter of complaint.*_ 

_*It will likely be necessary for you to hire some assistant caretakers. We will conduct weekly inspections to ensure that your standards of care for Ahmed are commensurate with those you so strongly recommend in your letter. Although Ahmed is a sociopath and extremely violent, we hope that your sensitivity to what you described as his 'attitudinal problem' will help him overcome these character flaws.*_ 

_*Perhaps you are correct in describing these problems as mere cultural differences.*_ 

_*We understand that you plan to offer counseling and home schooling.*_ 

_*Your adopted terrorist is extremely proficient in hand-to-hand combat and can extinguish human life with such simple items as a pencil or nail clippers.*_ 

_*We advise that you do not ask him to demonstrate these skills at your next yoga group.*_ 

_*He is also expert at making a wide variety of explosive devices from common household products, so you may wish to keep those items locked up, unless (in your opinion) this might offend him.*_ 

_*Ahmed will not wish to interact with you or your daughters (except sexually) since he views females as a subhuman form of property. *_  _*This is a particularly sensitive subject for him and he has been known to show violent tendencies around women who fail to comply with the new dress code that he *__*will recommend as more appropriate attire.*_

_*I'm sure you will come to enjoy the anonymity offered by the burka over time. Just remember that it is all part of 'respecting his culture and religious beliefs' as described in your letter.*_ 

_*Thanks again for your concern. We truly appreciate it when folks like you keep us informed of the proper way to do our job and care for our fellow man.*_ 

_* You take good care of Ahmed and remember we'll be watching.*_ 

_* Good luck and God bless you.*_ 

_* Cordially,*_ 

_* Gordon O&#8217;Connor*_ 
  _*Minister of National Defense*_


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 15, 2011)

[FONT=&quot]Pady goes to the vet with his goldfish.

"I think it's got epilepsy" he tells the vet.

Vet takes a look and says "It seems calm enough to me".

Paddy says, "I haven't taken it out of the bowl yet".



Paddy spies a letter lying on his doormat.

It says on the envelope "DO NOT BEND ".

Paddy spends the next 2 hours trying to figure out how to pick it up.



Paddy shouts frantically into the phone 

"My wife is pregnant and her contractions are only two minutes apart!"

"Is this her first child?" asks the Doctor.

"No", shouts Paddy, "this is her husband!"



Paddy was driving home, drunk as a skunk, suddenly he has to swerve to avoid a tree, then another, then another.

A cop car pulls him over as he veers about all over the road.

Paddy tells the cop about all the trees in the road.

Cop says "For goodness "sake Paddy, that's your air freshener swinging about!"



An old Irish farmer's dog goes missing and he's inconsolable.

His wife says "Why don't you put an advert in the paper?"

He does, but two weeks later the dog is still missing.

"What did you put in the paper?" his wife asks.

"Here boy" he replies.




An American tourist asks an Irishman:

"Why do Scuba divers always fall backwards off their boats?"

To which the Irishman replies: "If they fell forwards, they'd still be in the flippin' boat."

[/FONT]


----------



## ANC (Feb 15, 2011)

post 9293, is not suitable material for jokes, people are being locked up without recourse to laws and rights like barbaric kings used to lock people up in the tower of london.


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 15, 2011)

I should say something amusing here, but I can't think of anything.


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 15, 2011)

How the heck does this work. 

[video=youtube;EyoE57v9EFk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EyoE57v9EFk[/video]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Feb 15, 2011)

ANC said:


> post 9293, is not suitable material for jokes, people are being locked up without recourse to laws and rights like barbaric kings used to lock people up in the tower of london.


 So if it was a real program, would you adopt and bring one into your home and treat him like your own?


----------



## Leothwyn (Feb 15, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> The cat snot has to go. Yuck. lol


I thought he was eating spaghetti and shot a noodle through his nose (?)


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 15, 2011)

You're right! All I could think of was slimy snot, I couldn't make myself look long enough to see it. LOL. Everything is much better now that I've had a toke or two


Leothwyn said:


> I thought he was eating spaghetti and shot a noodle through his nose (?)


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## DaBong (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## alberts (Feb 15, 2011)

read the comment below the pic


----------



## Dirty Harry (Feb 15, 2011)

That area of the world has a fixation for this kind of stuff. Kind of disturbing, kind of funny...nope, just disturbing.
It may have something to do with the small male members they have.



EFILROFKGD said:


>


----------



## Stonedsamurai (Feb 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;9h6ptHnKsDg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9h6ptHnKsDg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## sunni (Feb 15, 2011)

View attachment 1444169

hhahahahah


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;UERE19S1pFE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UERE19S1pFE&feature=related[/video]hahaha


----------



## Louis541 (Feb 15, 2011)

sunni said:


> View attachment 1444169
> 
> hhahahahah


I want one. 









I found that one stumbling. Just great timing. Very next stumble was this


----------



## ...... (Feb 16, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> [video=youtube;_BeONy0_G_k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BeONy0_G_k[/video]


that was crazy,he could of probably made it if he went straight through without hesitating.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Feb 16, 2011)

LOL the underwear one. That guy has one hell of a smirk and looks like he is doing it on purpose. The others have their kilt tucked.
Classic!


----------



## Leothwyn (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Feb 16, 2011)

Its a hard knock life.


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 16, 2011)

My daughter just walked into the living room and said "Dad, 
cancel my allowance, rent my room out, throw all my clothes out of the window, take my TV, stereo, iPhone and jewelry to the charity shop. Sell my car, take my front door key and throw me out of the house"


 Well she didn't actually put it like that... actually she said...


 "Dad this is my new boyfriend, Mohammed."
​


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 16, 2011)

Here is an amazing bit of technology for something that you would never see in person, and you would NEVER be alone in the room. It is ALWAYS VERY CROWDED and of course you can't see Michelangelo's artwork close up as you can here. This is especially spectacular if you have a large high-definition screen! The Sistine Chapel Virtually VIEW EVERY PART OF THE MICHAEL ANGELO'S MASTERPIECE JUST CLICK AND DRAG YOUR ARROW IN THE DIRECTION YOU WISH TO SEE. In the lower left, click on the plus (+) to move closer, on the minus (-) to move away. Choir is thrown in free. AMAZING! MOVE THE ARROW AND YOU WILL SEE EVERY PART OF THE CHAPEL. This virtual tour of the Sistine Chapel is incredible. Apparently done by Villanova at the request of the Vatican . Thought you would enjoy the quality and a bit of Rome on your computer. Amazing what can be done with technology.

*http://www.vatican.va/various/cappelle/sistina_vr/index.html*


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 16, 2011)

NSFW...NSFW....SFW?


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 16, 2011)

If religion offends you, then you should skip this one. It's a feel good story. I've included the text that came with the link

*Inmate Football* 

*There was an unusual high school football game played in Grapevine, Texas. The game was between Grapevine Faith Academy and the Gainesville State School. Faith is a Christian school and Gainesville State School is located within a maximum security correction facility.* 

*Gainesville State School has 14 players. They play every game on the road. Their record was 0-8. They've only scored twice. Their 14 players are teenagers who have been convicted of crimes ranging from drugs to assault to robbery. Most had families who had disowned them. They wore outdated, used shoulder pads and helmets. Faith Academy was 7-2. They had 70 players, 11 coaches, and the latest equipment.*

*Chris Hogan, the head coach at Faith Academy, knew the Gainesville team would have no fans and it would be no contest, so he thought, what if half of our fans and half of our cheerleaders, for one night only, cheered for the other team? He sent out an email to the faithful asking them to do just that. Here's the message I want you to send, Hogan wrote. You're just as valuable as any other person on the planet. Some folks were confused and thought he was nuts. One player said, Coach, why are we doing this? Hogan said, Imagine you don't have a home life, no one to love you, no one pulling for you. Imagine that everyone pretty much had given up on you. Now, imagine what it would feel like and mean to you for hundreds of people to suddenly believe in you.*

*The idea took root. On the night of the game, imagine the surprise of those 14 players when they took the field and there was a banner the cheerleaders had made for them to crash through. The visitors stands were full. The cheerleaders were leading cheers for them. The fans were calling them by their names. Isaiah, the quarterback-middle linebacker said, I never in my life thought I would hear parents cheering to tackle and hit their kid. Most of the time, when we come out, people are afraid of us. You can see it in their eyes, but these people are yelling for us. They knew our names.* 
*Faith won the game, and after the game the teams gathered at the 50-yard line to pray. That's when Isaiah, the teenage convict-quarterback surprised everybody and asked if he could pray**and**he prayed, Lord, I don't know what just happened so I don't know how or who to say thank you to, but I never knew there were so many people in the world who cared about us. On the way back to the bus, under guard, each one of the players was handed a burger, fries, a coke, candy, a Bible, and an encouraging letter from the players from Faith Academy .*

*What an incredible act of Christian witness and kindness and goodness that was. Proverbs 11:17 says, Your own soul is nourished when you are kind. Proverbs 3:27 says, Do not withhold good when it is in your power to act.* 
*Be kind to someone this week. Be kind to every person you meet. You might be amazed at what God will do with a simple act of kindness.*


*[video=youtube;52AOPQvCTv4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52AOPQvCTv4&NR=1[/video]*


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 16, 2011)

Duct-tape more than up for the job or a nasty way to get a Brazilen.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 16, 2011)

*Blondes Explaining Easter**

Three blondes died and found themselves standing before St. Peter. He told them that before they** could enter the Kingdom, they had to tell him what Easter represented. **The first blonde, a**n American, said "Easter is a holiday where they have a big feast and we give thanks and eat turkey." **

St. Peter said, "Noooooo," and wouldn't let her in.

**The second blond, a Brit, said "Easter is when we celebrate Jesus birth and exchange gifts." *
*St. Peter said, "Noooooo," and he wouldn't let her in either.

**The third blond, a Canadian, said she knew what Easter was, and St.Peter said, "So, tell me." * 
*She said, "Easter is a Christian holiday that coincides with the Jewish festival of Passover. Jesus was having Passover feast with his disciples when he was betrayed by Judas, and the Romans arrested him. The Romans hung him on the cross and eventually he died. Then they buried him in a tomb behind a very large boulder ... " * *

St. Peter said, "Verrrrrry good."

**Then the blond continued, "Now, every year the Jews roll away the boulder and Jesus comes out.*
*If he sees his shadow, we have six more weeks of hockey."

* *St. Peter fainted.  
*


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 16, 2011)

DOCTORS AT A MEDICAL CONVENTION





 A doctor from Israel says: "In Israel the medicine is so advanced that
 we cut-off a man's testicles, we put them into another man and in 6
 weeks he is looking for work".


 The German doctor comments: "That´s nothing, in Germany we take part of
 the brain out from a person, we put it into another person's head and in
 4 weeks he is looking for work".


 A Russian doctor says: That's nothing either. In Russia we take out
 half of the heart out from a person, we put it into another person's
 chest and in 2 weeks he is looking for work.


 The US doctor answers immediately: That's nothing colleagues, you are
 way behind us . . . .

  .....In the USA, about two years ago now, we grabbed a person with no
 brains, no heart and no balls . . . .. .

 ......We made him President of the United States... and now the whole
 country is looking for work ! ! ! ! !


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 16, 2011)

A doctor in St John's Newfoundland wanted to get off work and go hunting, so he  
approached his janitor. "I am goin' huntin' tomorrow Buddy and don't want to close  
the clinic. I want you to take care of the  clinic and take care of all my patients and  
I'll give you fifty bucks."  

"Yes, sir!" answers Buddy 
The doctor goes hunting and returns  the following day and asks:
"So, Buddy,  How was your day?" 

Buddy told him that he took care of  three patients. 
"The first one had a  Headache so I gave him TYLENOL." 

"Bravo Buddy! The second one?" asks  the doctor. 

"The second one had a bad stomach and  I gave him MAALOX, sir." says Buddy 

"Bravo, bravo! You're good at this and  what about the third one?" asks the Doctor 

"Well Sir, I was sitting here having a  smoke and suddenly the door flies opens  
and a woman enters. Like a flame, she  undresses herself, taking off everything  
including her bra and her panties and lies  down on the table and shouts:  

HELP ME - I haven't seen a man in  over two years! 

"Lard Tunderin' Yeezus, Buddy!!!  What did you do?"  


I put drops in her eyes!! 
 
 
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 16, 2011)

Ok Ok 1 more

 Newfoundland declares war on the U.S.A. 


President Barack Obama was in the Oval Office when his telephone rang. 

"Hallo, President Obama " a heavily accented voice said. "This is Archie, up ere at the Harp Seal Pub in Badger's Cove , Newfoundland , Canada , he? I am callin' to tells ya dat we are officially declaring war on ya!" 

"Well Archie," Barack replied, "This is indeed important news ! How big is your army ?" 

"Right now," said Archie, after a moments calculation "there is myself, me cousin Harold , me next-door-neighbor Mick, and the whole dart team from the pub. That makes eight!" 

Barack paused. "I must tell you Archie that I have one million men in my army waiting to move on my command." 

"Wow," said Archie. "I'll have ta call ya back!" 

Sure enough, the next day, Archie called again. " Mr. Obama , the war is still on! We have managed to acquire some infantry equipment!" 

"And what equipment would that be Archie?" Barack asked. 

"Well sir, we have two combines, a bulldozer, and Harry 's farm tractor." 

President Obama sighed. "I must tell you Archie, that I have 16,000 tanks and 14,000 armored personnel carriers. Also I've increased my army to one and a half million since we last spoke." 

"Lord above", said Archie, "I'll be getting back to ya." 

Sure enough, Archie rang again the next day.. " President Obama , the war is still on! We have managed to git ourselves airborne! We up an' modified Harrigan's ultra-light wit a couple of shotguns in the cockpit, and four boys from the Legion have joined us as well!" 

Barack was silent for a minute then cleared his throat. "I must tell you Archie that I have 10,000 bombers and 20,000 fighter planes. My military complex is surrounded by laser-guided, surface-to-air missile sites. And since we last spoke, I've increased my army to TWO MILLION!" 

"Jumpins," said Archie, "l'll have ta call youse back." 

Sure enough, Archie called again the next day. " President Obama ! I am sorry to have to tell you dat we have had to call off dis 'ere war." 

"I'm sorry to hear that" said Barack . "Why the sudden change of heart?" 

Well, sir," said Archie, "we've all sat ourselves down and had a long chat over a bunch of pints, and come to realize dat dere's no way we can feed two million prisoners.." [FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]


----------



## Louis541 (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 16, 2011)

What a lousy shot. 

[video=youtube;0TamkWAIPww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TamkWAIPww[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 16, 2011)

I saw a hunter unload a 6 shot clip and reload and fire twice more before the deer decided that sooner or later the shooter was going to get lucky...later it was determined that the scope was loose.


cof


----------



## Louis541 (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## DaBong (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## StonedPony (Feb 17, 2011)

I love BC great commics


----------



## unorthodox (Feb 17, 2011)

prob already in the works


----------



## unorthodox (Feb 17, 2011)

shoulda known


----------



## unorthodox (Feb 17, 2011)

superman saves


----------



## unorthodox (Feb 17, 2011)

wrong just really really wrong

[video=youtube;XA__UQoYUTY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XA__UQoYUTY&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## guy incognito (Feb 17, 2011)

YungMoolaBaby said:


> *1. This thread is about PICTURES that make you LOL. Not walls of text about some shit I could care less about (winter woman).*
> 
> 2. He really will NEVER have a girlfriend.
> 
> ...


Are you familiar with the old robot expression "DOES NOT COMPUTE"?

You bash people for not posting pictures, then post a 4 and a half minute video. Gay.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 17, 2011)

Just ask Tyrone.


View attachment 1446638


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## ...... (Feb 17, 2011)

EFILROFKGD said:


>


lmfaohahahahahahaha


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 17, 2011)

WHICH WAY DID THEY GO MAN?


----------



## DaBong (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## Leothwyn (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## samljer (Feb 17, 2011)

dgk4life said:


>


LOL the best part of this is they all look like they love "the cock" lololol


----------



## GreenGurl (Feb 17, 2011)

here good people, laugh at this: [video=youtube;cds7lSHawAw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cds7lSHawAw&feature=player_embedded[/video]

(sorry it's not the full version)


----------



## Louis541 (Feb 17, 2011)

StonedPony said:


> what the hell did I miss? lol


Dude quoted me saying i have no idea what I'm talkin about. i clicked the link and it took me to a post from 09. sad thing is I remember just the picture he's talking about. It's a girl spinning that supposedly changes directions when you tell it to.


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 17, 2011)

GreenGurl said:


> here good people, laugh at this: [video=youtube;cds7lSHawAw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cds7lSHawAw&feature=player_embedded[/video]
> 
> (sorry it's not the full version)


GOD DAMMIT MOM you said you wouldnt show my baby pictures


----------



## Louis541 (Feb 17, 2011)

me too. It was like, 300 pages back (not sure, i see 40 posts per page)


----------



## Louis541 (Feb 17, 2011)

gotta love photoshop


----------



## NW Bud (Feb 17, 2011)

Stoner dog is watching you


----------



## KushChinaman (Feb 17, 2011)

It was really funny to me at first when I saw it because I was high, but then I saw it again and it was actually pretty painful looking. Then I laughed because I thought it was funny originally


----------



## samljer (Feb 17, 2011)

dgk4life said:


>



omg thats just nasty, i hope thats not real, all lubed and shit., ewww.


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 18, 2011)

samljer said:


> omg thats just nasty, i hope thats not real, all lubed and shit., ewww.


its real....thats fat and oil LOL I remmber my mom bought a few.


----------



## first timer 2626 (Feb 18, 2011)

pnuggle said:


> oh my god.... Lololol. Thats too good


w t f!! Lmmfao!!! Can you say riddlin!!!


----------



## samljer (Feb 18, 2011)

dgk4life said:


> keep it on the political threads


This thread is fine, that shits funny.
If your going to get uptight about politics, you should GO to that thread.


----------



## unorthodox (Feb 18, 2011)

10 random pix



im clicking thi insert image icon why do the always come out tiny???


----------



## unorthodox (Feb 18, 2011)

the swan dance, aka origin of the bird flu


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 18, 2011)

where you posting from? your computer or a website..........from your computer useing RIU it will be small....just click copy on a pic from the web and past in the quick reply dont use the insert.............


----------



## unorthodox (Feb 18, 2011)

model vs model
[video=youtube;j5H3z_QHZzU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5H3z_QHZzU&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## unorthodox (Feb 18, 2011)

woulda looked cook if it worked
[video=youtube;qQx8l8tYd8g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=qQx8l8tYd8g[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 18, 2011)

*Dear God, please send clothes for all those poor ladies on grandpa's computer.* ​ 

Amen! ​


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 18, 2011)

samljer said:


> This thread is fine, that shits funny.
> If your going to get uptight about politics, you should GO to that thread.


u do realize u are quoting and responding to things from 2 yrs ago right?


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 18, 2011)

fuckin retarded


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## Leothwyn (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## unorthodox (Feb 19, 2011)

I could watch this over and over

[video=youtube;3zb64y6Nvs0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zb64y6Nvs0&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## unorthodox (Feb 19, 2011)

idk if this is pro life or anti black


----------



## unorthodox (Feb 19, 2011)

cool pipe,

[video=youtube;So3OeweqoAY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=So3OeweqoAY&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## unorthodox (Feb 19, 2011)

kitty bowling

[video=youtube;aFztjgfDWDA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFztjgfDWDA&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## unorthodox (Feb 19, 2011)

what do you use for an intruder in your home? a long stabby thing or a club so you can wack then off from a distance?

[video=youtube;A_fMN9kFm14]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_fMN9kFm14&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## DaBong (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## PappaBear (Feb 19, 2011)

[youtube]YersIyzsOpc[/youtube]


----------



## DaBong (Feb 19, 2011)

Someone seriously needed to slap that lil brat! LOL


----------



## ANC (Feb 19, 2011)

It was faked... the rest of the story broke out not much later...


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## bengrowin (Feb 19, 2011)

​


----------



## golddog (Feb 19, 2011)

*Alien Flying Saucer*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1nL-GG8q_8


----------



## samljer (Feb 19, 2011)

Groga said:


> I'm not so sure about that... According to the redness in the eyes I'd say they are not the same eye... You know what I am sayin?
> What convinced you?


It also needs to be pointed out that the eye lashes are on opposing sides.
those arent 2 left eyes, they were dragged down into place using paintshop prolly.


----------



## stona lady (Feb 19, 2011)

lesbian doll love

[youtube]4wer2mz53U4[/youtube]


----------



## samljer (Feb 19, 2011)

Leothwyn said:


>


[email protected] programming tan line lolol


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 19, 2011)

golddog said:


> *Alien Flying Saucer*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1nL-GG8q_8


god that was great.......could watch that prank all day LOL.......ppl are funny


----------



## Louis541 (Feb 19, 2011)

Apparently this i from a Japanese episode of Pokemon. Fucking weird shit over there, man.


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 19, 2011)

No Caption need........pic explains itself


----------



## samljer (Feb 20, 2011)

Joe Camel said:


>


haHAhAhahAAHahaHaHAhaHahAHAHahahAHAHahAHahAhAhahHAhahaHahahh ... breathe....
hAhahahhahAhAhahahahahahahAHAHahHhahaAHhhaahhahahAhAHahahahah


----------



## unorthodox (Feb 20, 2011)

StonedPony said:


> No Caption need........pic explains itself


they shopped the sparks going the wrong way


----------



## unorthodox (Feb 20, 2011)

gotta love the hard core idiots


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 20, 2011)

Louis541 said:


> Apparently this i from a Japanese episode of Pokemon. Fucking weird shit over there, man.


haha..its like she's teasing the youger more underdeveloped one...


----------



## Louis541 (Feb 20, 2011)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> haha..its like she's teasing the youger more underdeveloped one...


He is, from what I read with what came with the picture what he's saying is "When you get older maybe you'll have a chest like this too!"

It's a guy by the way. He's supposedly in a 'Body suit' that's why there's a wrap around his junk.

Fuckin' a, that's Japan for you.


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 20, 2011)

I can't believe what great laughs I'm getting out of this thread. Thanks everyone. 

If nothing else read the last one.


----------



## Leothwyn (Feb 20, 2011)

http://craigs-lisp.com/


----------



## Leothwyn (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 20, 2011)

A fantastic video showing the STAR (Standard Terminal Arrival Route) into Los Angeles International Airport (LAX) complete with music and a compressed time frame of 4 minutes and 6 seconds. While this is not an AA flight, many of us have flown the exact same route hundreds of times. In great weather, one never tires of the phenomenal view of the Los Angeles area (hopefully without smog). This particular video is shot around twilight...showing the vivid hues and colors following a sunset.. The landing takes place on Runway 24R which is the northern most complex of east-west runways at LAX. After touch down, you'll see the aircraft taxi southbound to arrive on the south side of the airport for parking at gate 68A. As some point out, be sure to view this with full screen and in 720p high density. The producer of this video did an outstanding job!





[video=youtube;o82u5o4nh-8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o82u5o4nh-8[/video]


----------



## Total Head (Feb 20, 2011)

stona lady said:


> lesbian doll love
> 
> [youtube]4wer2mz53U4[/youtube]


god bless pothead humor


----------



## Devildog93 (Feb 20, 2011)

^^^^LOL^^^^^

Fuck me....I haven't laughed like that in a while. OMFG!

EDIT: TWO up....the dude eating the bag.


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 20, 2011)

*Now THIS is a REAL business woman!!!!*​ 




*Lady Selling Margaritas on the Beach* 

*(reportedly clearing $1250.00 per day)...*
*The jobs are out there!*


*Maybe a version selling to women,,,,?*​


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;7PMqeXX_BiQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PMqeXX_BiQ[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 20, 2011)

*Birth of the Blues*

*This is supposed to be the ONLY time Johnny Carson sang in public!* This show is at Kiel Opera House in St Louis in June, 1965 when Johnny Carson hosted the Tonight Show. The Rat Pack were playing Vegas, but visited Carson for this wonderfully entertaining performance. Frank Sinatra, Dean Martin, Sammy Davis Jr., Johnny Carson, and to top it off Quincy Jones was conducting the Count Basie band, and he is visible in the background.


[video=youtube;VPH0-g25Vl8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPH0-g25Vl8[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 20, 2011)

Devildog93 said:


> You don't wanna know what that looks like......or do you?


 
I'll be on Fort Myers Beach in an hour. What will you have on????? LOL.


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 20, 2011)

*The man&#8217;s version of Antique&#8217;s Roadshow will help you determine if that priceless beauty you have got your hands on is real or fake.* Something tells me this guy will get over his initial disappointed of finding out the piece he inherited from his father is a fake.

[video=youtube;tZCVmBcLUQQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZCVmBcLUQQ[/video]


----------



## Louis541 (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Devildog93 (Feb 20, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> I'll be on Fort Myers Beach in an hour. What will you have on????? LOL.


It's gonna take me a while to get the parts for the kit. 

Actually some duct tape, a clear slurpee cup, a belt and a flexi-straw......and that's all I'll be wearing.

Oh and socks.....it's chilly out.


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 20, 2011)

Don't forget what cold temps do to ornamentations. You might want to think about bulking up. LOL. 


Devildog93 said:


> It's gonna take me a while to get the parts for the kit.
> 
> Actually some duct tape, a clear slurpee cup, a belt and a flexi-straw......and that's all I'll be wearing.
> 
> Oh and socks.....it's chilly out.


----------



## Devildog93 (Feb 20, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> Don't forget what cold temps do to ornamentations. You might want to think about bulking up. LOL.


Ok....good point. So I need a tube sock and hand warmers. That should be good.


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 20, 2011)

There is no f-ing way I'd do this. 

[video=youtube;gsYNFhO6c8g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsYNFhO6c8g[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 20, 2011)

Now your talking. The idea of a sippy cup, just wasn't doin' it for me. 



Devildog93 said:


> Ok....good point. So I need a tube sock and hand warmers. That should be good.


----------



## Louis541 (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Devildog93 (Feb 20, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> Now your talking. The idea of a sippy cup, just wasn't doin' it for me.


LOL. Especially* sippy cup*. Sounds like a very small drink container...LOL


----------



## samljer (Feb 20, 2011)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> It's fake, it actually switches directions. It's not a mind trick, the moves change.


ITs not fake all all, i took apart that image frame by frame and did a bit of google work.
It has to do with the prodomenent side of the mind, some ppl will see it spinning left, some right.


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 20, 2011)

him and brevity the soul of wit were banned bc they were trying to sell "things" via this sight


----------



## Louis541 (Feb 20, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> he was banned...diarrhea of the fingers
> 
> 
> cof


really? Anyone remember what he was trying to sell? He must of got a temp ban and just never came back, because he's not on banned status at the moment.


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 20, 2011)

Devildog93 said:


> Ok....good point. So I need a tube sock and hand warmers. That should be good.


i would just like to point out that your ornament as winter calls it would be incased in a cold drink.. and if u were to wear a tube sock i believe that would counteract the appeal of buying a margarita from u.. so it looks like ur just gonna have to deal with the shrinkage my friend..


----------



## Leothwyn (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## BDBandit (Feb 20, 2011)

hahaha


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Feb 20, 2011)

[youtube]mYfDnc42wog[/youtube]


----------



## squarepush3r (Feb 21, 2011)

Louis541 said:


>


each entire collection of shapes, does not make a triangle. Although it appears to be, the hypotenuse is not a straight line, since the 2 individual green and red triangles, have different slopes therefore do not make a continuous line.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 21, 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]Old Man & The Beaver[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
An 86-year-old man went to his doctor for his quarterly check-up...

The doctor asked him how he was feeling, and the 
86-year-old said, 'Things are great and I've never felt better.' 

I now have a 20 year-old bride who is pregnant with my child. 
"So what do you think about that Doc?" 

The doctor considered his question for a minute and 
then began to tell a story. 

"I have an older friend, much like you, who is an avid hunter 
and never misses a season." 

One day he was setting off to go hunting. 
In a bit of a hurry, he accidentally picked up his walking 
cane instead of his gun." 

"As he neared a lake, he came across a very large male beaver 
sitting at the water's edge.. 

He realized he'd left his gun at home and so he couldn't 
shoot the magnificent creature. 
Out of habit he raised his cane, aimed it at the animal as if 
it were his favorite hunting rifle and went 'bang, bang'. 

"Miraculously, two shots rang out and the beaver fell over dead. Now, what do you think of that?" asked the doctor. 

The 86-year-old said, 
"Logic would strongly suggest that somebody else 
pumped a couple of rounds into that beaver." 

The doctor replied , "My point exactly."[/FONT]


----------



## SublimeSilence (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## edsthreads (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## SublimeSilence (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## DST (Feb 21, 2011)

Are you man enough to fill this badboy










Protect your family with flame-resistant sleepwear! 









Meet Bob, Paul and Steve 









Designed for men who make things happen! Jump in...











These guys know how to party:










Things happen when you wear Eleganza!













​ 







Open mesh knit underwear for lightweight comfort. 









No woman could resist a man in a belted sweater. 
















Rainbow fashion criminals: 









Outside this group, they have no friends: 









Four girls having a good time. 









Men and teenage boys love to be fashionable too! 









So are there any men in this family?


----------



## edsthreads (Feb 21, 2011)

LMAO: http://www.sadanduseless.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/1189.jpg

People in Liverpool England still dress like this


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## r1tony (Feb 21, 2011)

[video]http://poststuff.entensity.net/022111/flash.php?media=baby.flv[/video]


----------



## r1tony (Feb 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;wzTZKKrI1kQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzTZKKrI1kQ&feature=player_embedded[/video]

nut funny but pretty cool.. damn Chinese!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Feb 21, 2011)

Looking at those retro clothing spots, even though the fashion was hideous, notice the male models looked like men? Male models now look like chest shaved flat chested women. Male models these days are feminized girlie looking things, e.g. Ambercrombi and Finch (SIC)


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 21, 2011)

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/81323858/


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 21, 2011)

lol really cause in the first 2 seconds u can see ppls shoes.. lmao


----------



## unorthodox (Feb 21, 2011)

wondering where you would apply this...


----------



## unorthodox (Feb 21, 2011)

this is what your missing on tv


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;S-XBPkCTyuU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-XBPkCTyuU[/video]


----------



## Leothwyn (Feb 21, 2011)

Dirty Harry said:


> Looking at those retro clothing spots, even though the fashion was hideous, notice the male models looked like men? Male models now look like chest shaved flat chested women. Male models these days are feminized girlie looking things, e.g. Ambercrombi and Finch (SIC)


Like this one (on the right)? Very manly. I'm thinking about styling my hair like that... and getting a pair of those shorts. jk, I know what you mean. I don't get the hairless, feminine look for guys either.


DST said:


>


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 21, 2011)

1234567890


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 21, 2011)

A picture is worth a thousand words.........


----------



## El420 (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 22, 2011)

This is not funny, but it is absolutely amazing. 

[video=youtube;xWP-QtIX-qk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWP-QtIX-qk[/video]


----------



## Slojo69 (Feb 22, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> This is not funny, but it is absolutely amazing.
> 
> [video=youtube;xWP-QtIX-qk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWP-QtIX-qk[/video]


Holy crap, we are working towards laziness faster than ever now. Soon we are going to be like all those people on the ship in Wall-E lol.


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 22, 2011)

Slojo69 said:


> Holy crap, we are working towards laziness faster than ever now. Soon we are going to be like all those people on the ship in Wall-E lol.


Some of us already are...


----------



## Louis541 (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## r1tony (Feb 22, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> This is not funny, but it is absolutely amazing.
> 
> [video=youtube;xWP-QtIX-qk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWP-QtIX-qk[/video]


Yea amazing if you weight like 80lbs like they do.. what about the 98% of us who are fat asses.


----------



## SublimeSilence (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Louis541 (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Louis541 (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 22, 2011)

bal bal abl bal


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 22, 2011)

Donuts hummmmmm


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 22, 2011)

Sound like someone u know


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 22, 2011)

ching lish


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 22, 2011)

I feel bad about this, there it passed


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 22, 2011)

View attachment 1456389



OK hope I offended everyone equally.


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 22, 2011)

LOL, I'm in Fort Myers and I swear they all drive like this down here. 

[video=youtube;yA6d0xKmkIo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yA6d0xKmkIo[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 22, 2011)

Biology Class - final exam 

Students in an advanced Biology class were taking their mid-term exam. The last question was, 'Name seven advantages of Mother's Milk,' worth 70 points or none at all. One student, in particular, was hard put to think of seven advantages. He wrote: 

1.) It is perfect formula for the child. 
2.) It provides immunity against several diseases. 
3.) It is always the right temperature. 
4.) It is inexpensive. 
5.) It bonds the child to mother, and 
vice versa. 
6.) It is always available as needed. 

And then, the student was stuck. Finally, in desperation, just before the bell indicating the end of the test rang, he wrote... 
7.) It comes in 2 cute containers. 

He got an A.


----------



## SublimeSilence (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm 99% sure it's been posted alreay but it's still great so....


----------



## unorthodox (Feb 22, 2011)

SublimeSilence said:


> I'm 99% sure it's been posted alreay but it's still great so....


im a war vet and i approve this message


----------



## Louis541 (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm gonna go out on a limb here and guess this is a public school.






Also, take note of the date.


----------



## Slojo69 (Feb 23, 2011)

Louis541 said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb here and guess this is a public school.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude that same thing happened to me in 8th grade. Cept it was in science class. We were told to do this list of experiment things and record our answers, one of them was to have 2 cups of water, one hot, one cold. Which one of the 2 cools down faster. Trick question, the cold water warms up and does not cool down right? That was my answer. She said no, the cold water actually cools down faster if you take the temps of the 2 after they sit for 2 mins the cold water will be colder ..... I about B slapped that science teacher and got detention, noone would back me up either, i was so pissed .... /endrant lol


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2011)

Cricket.......incase anyone wasn't sure of the rules.


"You have two sides, one out in the field and one in.
Each man that's in the side that's in goes out, and when
he's out he comes in and the next man goes in until he's
out. When they are all out, the side that's out comes in
and the side that's been in goes out and tries to get
those coming in, out. Sometimes you get men still in
and not out. When a man goes out to go in, the men who
are out try to get him out, and when he is out he goes
in and the next man in goes out and goes in. There are two
men called umpires who stay all out the time and they
decide when the men who are in are out. When both sides
have been in and all the men have been given out, and
both sides have been out twice after all the men have
been in, including those who are not out, that is the
end of the game!"


----------



## lego stoner (Feb 23, 2011)

http://hightalk420.blogspot.com/


----------



## unorthodox (Feb 23, 2011)

its a little late for that now....


----------



## unorthodox (Feb 23, 2011)

this is what your missung n tv


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 23, 2011)

*Can you say "I love you" any better?**What Love means to a 4-8 year old . . Slow down for three minutes to read this. It is **so**worth it.* 


*Touching words from the mouth of babes.*​ 

*A group of professional people posed this question to a group of 4 to 8 year-olds, 'What does love mean?' The answers they got were**broader and deeper **than anyone could have imagined. * 

*See what you think:*​


*'Love is what makes you smile when you're tired.'*
*Terri - age 4*

*'Love is when my mommy makes coffee for my daddy and she takes a sip before giving it to him, to make sure the taste is OK.'*
*Danny - age 7*
 
*'Love is when you kiss all the time. Then when you get tired of kissing, you still want to be together and you talk more.*
*My Mommy and Daddy are like that. They look gross when they kiss'*
*Emily - age 8*


*'Love is what's in the room with you at Christmas if you stop opening presents and listen.'*
*Bobby - age 7 (Wow!)*

*'If you want to learn to love better, you should start with a friend who you hate,'*
*Nikka - age 6 **(we need a few million more Nikka's on this planet)*
 
*'Love is when you tell a guy you like his shirt, then he wears it everyday.'*
*Noelle - age 7*


*'Love is like a little old woman and a little old man who are still friends even after they know each other so well.'*
*Tommy - age 6*
 
*'During my piano recital, I was on a stage and I was scared. I looked at all the people watching me and saw my daddy waving and smiling. **He was the only one doing that. I wasn't scared anymore.'*
*Cindy - age 8*


*'My mommy loves me more than anybody **You don't see anyone else kissing me to sleep at night.'* 
*Clare - age 6*


*'Love is when Mommy gives Daddy the best piece of chicken.'*
*Elaine-age 5*


*'Love is when Mommy sees Daddy smelly and sweaty and still says he is handsomer than Robert Redford.'*
*Chris - age 7*


*'Love is when your puppy licks your face even after you left him alone all day.'*
*Mary Ann - age 4*


*'I know my older sister loves me because she gives me all her old clothes and has to go out and buy new ones.'*
*Lauren - age 4*

*'When you love somebody, your eyelashes go up and down and little stars come out of you.' (what an image)* 
*Karen - age 7*
 
*'Love is when Mommy sees Daddy on the toilet and she doesn't think it's gross.'*
*Mark - age 6*


*'You really shouldn't say 'I love you' unless you mean it. But if you mean it, you should say it a lot. People forget.'*
*Jessica - age 8*

*And the final one -- Author and lecturer Leo Buscaglia once talked about a contest he was asked to judge.*

*The purpose of the contest was to find the most caring child.*

*The winner was a four year old child whose next door neighbor was an elderly gentleman who had recently lost his wife.*

*Upon seeing the man cry, the little boy went into the old gentleman's yard, climbed onto his lap, and just sat there.

When his Mother asked what he had said to the neighbor, the little boy said,

'Nothing, I just helped him cry'
*


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 23, 2011)

From the Fort Myers Press

Sandy Fonzo hadn't planned on confronting the Pennsylvania judge whom she blames for robbing her late son of his chance at a happy, productive live. 

Her emotional, obscenity-laced outburst last week-caught on video and spread over the Internet - has come to symbolize the anger felt by parents whose children were railroaded by Mark Ciavarella, the former Luzerne Coutny judge convicted Friday of racketeering in a $2.8 million 'kids for cash' plot to send youth offenders to for-profit detention centers. 

Fonzo's son was 17 and an all-star wrestler with a chance at a college scholarship when he landed in Ciacarella's courtroom on a minor drug paraphernalia charge. Though the teen, Edward Kenzakoski, had no prior criminal record, he spent months at the private lockups and a wilderness camp and missed his senoir year of high school. Kenzakoski emerged an angry, bitter and depressed young man. He committed suicide last June at the age of 23. 

"He was just never the same. He couldn't recover," Fonzo said Tuesday. "He wanted to go on with his life, but was just hurt. He was affected so deeply, more than anyone knew. "


[video=youtube;QLqjZq9uh5E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLqjZq9uh5E[/video]

IF IT HAD BEEN MY SON THERE WOULD HAVE BEEN A DEAD CONVICTED JUDGE!!!


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 23, 2011)

I know it's not funny. Sorry. I really don't post much any where else here and I lost my cool when I read that today. I'll post this kind of stuff somewhere else next time.

Judge's like that are the microbes that lives off of the algae that feeds on the feces that is degrading at the bottom of a pond full of cow manure. That man should live in fear the rest of his life. 



unorthodox said:


> thats not funny at all...


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 23, 2011)

Xrtnfx said:


> Welcome to the fort


Hopefully we'll have moved here by this time next year. Like the weather, hate the traffic. Can the old farts get much slower or make more right turns from the left hand turn lanes?

Got any recommendations for out of the way good restaurants? I'm tired of the tourist spots.


----------



## Xrtnfx (Feb 23, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> Hopefully we'll have moved here by this time next year. Like the weather, hate the traffic. Can the old farts get much slower or make more right turns from the left hand turn lanes?
> 
> Got any recommendations for out of the way good restaurants? I'm tired of the tourist spots.


Yeah we have a shit ton of old people here now that it's winter (wasn't so bad before christmas). I've only been here since august, so I'm still not familiar with all the restaurants but I live near coconut point in Estero and they have some quality places in there like hemmingways. The Fire Pit at Gulf coast town center is a cool place.. not really sure what you're looking for but theres a ton of places around here


----------



## unorthodox (Feb 23, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> I know it's not funny. Sorry. I really don't post much any where else here and I lost my cool when I read that today. I'll post this kind of stuff somewhere else next time.
> 
> Judge's like that are the microbes that lives off of the algae that feeds on the feces that is degrading at the bottom of a pond full of cow manure. That man should live in fear the rest of his life.


understandable, I may not have seen it at all if you didnt post. I hope that guy never get out of jail and not just because the kid killed himself. he is scum and abused the power that was given to him for money. the whole thing was just kind of a buzz kill...


----------



## NONHater (Feb 23, 2011)

I miss so flo


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 23, 2011)

NONHater said:


> I miss so flo


fuck i needed to see this after that downer!!

i hope someone takes that judge out..there needs to be more vigilantism in this country...the government, state and city police all suck ass to the 10th degree. in my city cops shoot and kill people once a week it seems...every officer related shooting has been "justified" for the past 30yrs..tell me something aint wrong there. fuckin assholes all of them.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 23, 2011)

Here is an actual sign posted at a golf club in Scotland UK:​ 1. BACK STRAIGHT, KNEES BENT, FEET SHOULDER WIDTH APART
2. FORM A LOOSE GRIP
3. KEEP YOUR HEAD DOWN! 
4. AVOID A QUICK BACK SWING
5. STAY OUT OF THE WATER
6. TRY NOT TO HIT ANYONE
7. IF YOU ARE TAKING TOO LONG, LET OTHERS GO AHEAD OF YOU. 
8. DON'T STAND DIRECTLY IN FRONT OF OTHERS. 
9. QUIET PLEASE...WHILE OTHERS ARE PREPARING. 
10. DON'T TAKE EXTRA STROKES. 
 WELL DONE[FONT=&quot]!! [/FONT]NOW, FLUSH THE URINAL, GO OUTSIDE, AND TEE OFF.​


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 23, 2011)

*Medi**cal distinction between Guts and Balls*

We've all heard about people having guts or having balls. But do you really know the difference between them? 

In an effort to keep you informed, here are the definitions: 

*GUTS *is arriving home late after a night out with the guys, being met by your wife with a broom, and having the *guts* to ask: 'Are you still cleaning, or are you flying somewhere?' 

*BALLS *is coming home late after a night out with the guys, smelling of perfume and beer, lipstick on your collar, slapping your wife on the butt, and having the *balls* to say: 'You're next, Chubby.' 

I hope this clears up any confusion on the definitions. 

Medically speaking, there is no difference in the outcome...both result in death.




​ ​


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 23, 2011)

Well, I have some business down in Bonita Springs next week I'll stop by the Fire Pit. I haven't been down your way in a year it'll be interesting to see if there are any changes. 

My hometown got 10-13" this week, so I'm glad to be down here right now.



Xrtnfx said:


> Yeah we have a shit ton of old people here now that it's winter (wasn't so bad before christmas). I've only been here since august, so I'm still not familiar with all the restaurants but I live near coconut point in Estero and they have some quality places in there like hemmingways. The Fire Pit at Gulf coast town center is a cool place.. not really sure what you're looking for but theres a ton of places around here


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 23, 2011)

chick puts camera in her ass and walks around public to catch guys staring at her ass.. 

http://www.kontraband.com/videos/25888/Ass-Cam/#show


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 23, 2011)

and wit that im done for the day


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 23, 2011)

ok i lied


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 24, 2011)

*PLEASE!!!*​


*NO MORE POLITICAL E-MAILS! ​​​​​​

NO MORE RELIGIOUS E-MAILS! ​​​

NO MORE CHAIN E-MAILS! ​​​

NO MORE FORWARDED LUCKY E-MAILS! ​​​

NO MORE DYING CHILD E-MAILS! NO MORE WALKING IN ANYONE'S FOOTSTEPS E-MAILS! ​​​​​​​​​

NO MORE FUNDRAISING E-MAILS!​​​​
​


We need to get back to what e-mail was designed for! 
​​​​​​​​​
​​*​​*
*​











​
 


**​


​


*IF YOU DON'T SEND THIS ON TO AT LEAST 7 PEOPLE, ABSOLUTELY NOTHING OF CONSEQUENCE WILL HAPPEN.*​
​


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 24, 2011)

Certain Americans, especially those who are morelikely to become victims of crime, need to own andbecome proficient with handguns!


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 24, 2011)

Ok, that's just gross


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 24, 2011)

A teacher was reading the story of the Three Little Pigs to her class.

She came to the part of the story where first pig was trying to gather
the building materials for his home.

She read. 'And so the pig went up to the man with the wheelbarrow
full of straw and said: 'Pardon me sir, but may I have some of that
straw to build my house?'

The teacher paused then asked the class: 'And what do you think
the man said?'

One little boy raised his hand and said very matter-of-factly...

'I think the man would have said - 'I'll be a son of a bitch!! A talking pig!'


----------



## hoss12781 (Feb 24, 2011)

randoms


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 24, 2011)

[FONT=&quot]Spent *[FONT=&quot]$150.00[/FONT]* on E-bay for a penis enlarger. 
 [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Bastards sent me a magnifying glass.[/FONT] 



[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## unorthodox (Feb 24, 2011)

for the gun lovers out there... this is the .577 Tyrannosaur round...


and this is people trying to fire it... [video=youtube;-EVqT3XEzss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EVqT3XEzss&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## N0iZ (Feb 24, 2011)

Be careful what you wish for


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 24, 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]The Black Panties[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
Ann[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] had lost her husband almost four years ago. Her daughter was constantly calling her and urging her to get back into the world. Finally, Anna said she'd go out, but didn't know anyone. 

Her daughter immediately replied, "Mum! I have someone for you to meet.." 

Well, it was an immediate hit. They took to one another and after dating for six weeks, he asked her to join him for a weekend away.. 

Their first night there, she undressed as he did. There she stood nude, except for a pair of black lacy panties; he was in his birthday suit. 

Looking her over, he asked, "Why the black panties?" 

She replied: "My breasts you can fondle, my body is yours to explore, but down there I am still in mourning." 

He knew he was not getting lucky that night. 

The following night was the same- she stood there wearing the black panties, 
And he was in his birthday suit- 
But now he was wearing a black condom. 

She looked at him and asked: "What's with the black condom?" 

He replied, "I want to offer my deepest condolences.."[/FONT]*


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 24, 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]A man and his wife were driving home one very cold night when the wife asks her husband to stop the car. 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]There was a baby skunk lying at the side of the road and she got out to see if it was still alive.[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]It was, so she said to her husband, "It's nearly frozen to death. Can we take it with us, get it warm and let it go in the morning?"[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]He says, "Okay, get in the car with it."[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]"Where shall I put it to get it warm?"[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]He says, "Put it between your legs. It's nice and warm there."[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]"But what about the smell?"[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]"Just hold it's nose."[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]The man is expected to recover but the skunk she used to beat him with died at the scene.[/FONT]*


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 24, 2011)

here you go buddy, when do we get the next video.FTW 1%


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 24, 2011)

*Ladies now you know why men don't hold farts in, you have been warned.*


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 24, 2011)

OK that's enough damage for now reminds me of a place I use to go to * Billy Bob's Park'n Pork *

81-6372 Mamalahoa Hwy #104
Kealakekua, HI
(80 323-3371

I got the tee shirt too. Food was good.


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 24, 2011)

BE HONEST WHAT DID U NOTICE FIRST?


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 24, 2011)

let me see now


----------



## purpz (Feb 24, 2011)

BE HONEST WHAT DID U NOTICE FIRST?[/QUOTE]


@ 1st her face, then her B00bs. I probably wouldn't even of noticed her arms if i didn't read your comment : )


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 24, 2011)

MAKES U WONDER how she goes to the bathroom, puts on her makeup, or gets out the house?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 24, 2011)

I lol'd


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 24, 2011)

EFILROFKGD said:


> BE HONEST WHAT DID U NOTICE FIRST?


the guy sitting down in red shirt masterbateing to the girl sitting next to him...............What boobs?


----------



## unorthodox (Feb 25, 2011)

this is what your missing on tv...


----------



## unorthodox (Feb 25, 2011)

what is furry pussy?

[video=youtube;Ewyfj84Nd18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ewyfj84Nd18&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## 80mg (Feb 25, 2011)

EFILROFKGD said:


> BE HONEST WHAT DID U NOTICE FIRST?





EFILROFKGD said:


>





EFILROFKGD said:


>





EFILROFKGD said:


>





Winter Woman said:


> *PLEASE!!!*​
> 
> 
> *NO MORE POLITICAL E-MAILS! ​​​​​​
> ...





unorthodox said:


> for the gun lovers out there... this is the .577 Tyrannosaur round...
> View attachment 1459464
> 
> and this is people trying to fire it... [video=youtube;-EVqT3XEzss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EVqT3XEzss&feature=player_embedded[/video]





EFILROFKGD said:


>





EFILROFKGD said:


>





Louis541 said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb here and guess this is a public school.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mad tits...that teacher at the bottom is retarded, the girl with no arms i didnt even notice...and that elephant gun is BADASS...that one Arab guy at the begining fired it like a PRO like he owns this gun or something lolol


----------



## unorthodox (Feb 25, 2011)

I could use one of those


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 25, 2011)

more fun for all


----------



## alberts (Feb 25, 2011)

chipotle gives me the sprayz


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 25, 2011)

This guy is hilarious he gets names off craigs list and pretends to buy or what ever the case may be.....



Angry TV Buyer 
Posted at: 2010-09-12 10:44:50 

Original ad: 
i want a flatscreen tv. at least 40 inches and under $500. hit me up if you got what i want

*From Me to ***********@**********.org:*

Hey,

I am selling my 42" Westinghouse plasma TV for $400. It is in excellent condition. I'm just selling it because I got a bigger one and don't need this one anymore. Let me know if you are interested. 

Mike

*From jim ****** to Me:*

yeah man thats perfect. ill buy that as soon as possible. would you be able to bring it to my house? i dont have a car. im home pretty much all day every day

you can call me if you want 610-***-****

*From me to jim ******:*

No problem, Jim. I could bring it by tomorrow after work. Are you sure you want to buy it though? I don't want to bring it there and have you decide you don't want to buy it.

Mike

*From jim ****** to Me:*

no i definitely want it. just bring it over man

my address is 415 ********* rd, ******, PA
just call me if you have any trouble

*From me to jim ******:*

Okay, I'll be over tomorrow.

*From me to jim ******:*

Jim,

I'm very sorry I was unable to make it to your house today. I had the TV loaded in the back of my pickup truck, and I was all set to go to your house. I just decided to make a quick stop in Chester to buy some stuff from a friend, and when I got back to my truck, the TV was gone. I can't figure out what the hell happened to it. I'm thinking maybe I hit a bump and it slid out of the truck, because I do forget to close my tailgate sometimes. I don't really remember if it was in the truck when I parked it, so I am baffled. 

Anyway, this is totally my fault. Seeing as how I promised you a TV and lost it, I am going to help you out. I signed you up for a 2 year subscription to _Plasma TV Enthusiasts Weekly._ It is an excellent magazine that will give you a lot of information on plasma TVs to help you make the right decision when buying one. It is normally $84.99 a year, but I hooked you up with my referrer discount so it will only cost you $63.50 a year. I had it sent and billed to the address you gave me, and you should get your first one in a week or two.

Once again, I am very sorry that I lost the TV that I was going to sell you, but hopefully this magazine can help you out.

Mike

*From jim ****** to Me:*

are you out of your fuckin mind i dont want any fuckin magazines!!! what the fuck.. you better fuckin cancel that shit. what the fuck were you thinking dude, im not paying for that you fuckin dumbass

*From jim ****** to Me:*

and its obvious YOUR TV WAS STOLEN YOU FUCKIN RETARD. why the FUCK would you leave a tv in the back of your truck in chester?

cancel the fuckin magazines..NOW.

*From me to jim ******:*

Jim,

Why do you want me to cancel the magazines? It is a great magazine and I got you a great deal for it. You won't find it cheaper anywhere else. Also, to put it frankly, if you were going to buy a Westinghouse plasma TV from me without even looking at it, then it is clear you still have a lot to learn about plasma TVs. Reading this magazine will make you an expert in no time. 

Mike

*From jim ****** to Me:*

you fuckin asshole i dont want to pay for some stupid magazine! i just want a goddamn tv. who the fuck would want to read a fuckin weekly magazine about tvs?! cancel it right now. im serious

*From me to jim ******:*

Jim,

I'm sorry you feel that way about the magazine. I was just trying to help. Unfortunately I cannot cancel the magazine. When I signed you up on the phone, they gave me a confirmation number I could use to cancel the subscription. I couldn't find a piece of paper to write it on, so I wrote the number on a napkin. I think I accidentally used the napkin to wipe my face after eating wings last night, and then threw it out. I'd look through the trash to find it for you, but the garbage truck already picked it up this morning. I think they take it to the dump/recycling center in Media if you want to go look for it. It was a napkin from Taco Bell, if that helps. I usually get all my napkins there. 

If you think it would be easier, you could just cancel it once you get your first magazine in the mail. You'll probably be billed for the first month, plus a $75 cancellation fee because I didn't sign you up for cancellation insurance. I just assumed you would want to keep the magazine.

Mike

*From jim ****** to Me:*

i cant believe i just read all that shit because i should have known from the first few lines that you were a fuckin idiot

i dont care if you have to blow the fuckin editor, you better find a way to get it cancelled because i am not spending a goddamn nickel on that magazine!

*From me to jim ******:*

Jim,

If you don't pay for it, that may screw up your credit. I remember one time I forgot to pay my TV guide subscription for about 14 months, and that really messed up my credit. I had trouble buying a house because of that. You should be careful.

Since you seem to not know a lot about the importance of your credit, I signed you up for a year subscription of _In Debt Weekly_, a great magazine that can teach you a lot about credit. Don't worry, I got you the same discount as before, and this magazine is actually a little bit cheaper. It is only $34.99 a year. It came with a discounted subscription to _Card Times_, another magazine about credit cards. That one is only $25 per year, so I signed you up for that as well. It is a decent magazine for the price.

Mike

*From jim ****** to Me:*

GL4KJHSGSKFKJS YOU FUCKING ASSHOLE STOP SIGNING ME UP FOR FUCKING MAGAZINES!!!!

CANCEL THOSE RIGHT NOW MOTHERFUCKER!!!!

*From me to jim ******:*

Jim,

There is no need for that kind of language. Please do not talk to me anymore. 

Unless you would be interested in a subscription to _Anger Management Journal_. I can sign you up for that if you want to learn how to control your temper.

Mike

*From jim ****** to Me:*

FUCK YOU


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## StonedPony (Feb 25, 2011)

and then there was this


----------



## Leothwyn (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## YungMoolaBaby (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice toothpaste porn. LAWL


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## geewhizimtheshiz (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 25, 2011)

NUMBER 15 I LOLD AT ...


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 25, 2011)

LMAFAO


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 25, 2011)

VERY IMPORTANT ALL MUST CLICK
http://www.kontraband.com/videos/25919/Nipple-Tassel-Twirling/#show


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 25, 2011)

weekend, cookies, bud, beer, 4x4, snow, hot tub =


----------



## lokie (Feb 25, 2011)

unorthodox said:


> what is furry pussy?


 I think it may look like this
View attachment 1462369


----------



## Leothwyn (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## StonedPony (Feb 26, 2011)

another prank on a classified ad..............this guy is trippy as hell lol


Racist Microwave Buyer 
Posted at: 2009-11-16 13:02:45 

Original ad: 
WANTED - Microwave
I am looking for a used microwave. WHITE ONLY

*From Me to *********@************.org:*

I have a LG microwave that I want to sell for $30. I am aware that your ad said whites only, but I am an African American. I sincerely hope that this won't be a problem for you, and we can put race issues aside and just do business.

Thank you,
Jamal

*From Amy ****** to Me:*

I am so sorry that you misread my ad. I meant the microwave should be white, because it would match my kitchen.

Amy

*From Me to Amy ******:*

Oh, so because I am black, you think that I can't read? It really is amazing that the world we live in is still so racist. I'm sorry, but your insults have left me feeling sick. I don't think I can sell my microwave to a bigot. 

Sincerely offended,
Jamal

*From Amy ****** to Me:*

I wasn't suggesting that you couldn't read. I'm not racist. If you read my whole email you would see that the ad was looking for a white microwave, not a white person. I changed the ad to avoid any confusion.

Amy

*From Me to Amy ******:*

So now you think that because I am black, I am too lazy to read your whole e-mails. Your racism is overwhelming. You will never get my microwave from me. I will, however, sell you a burning cross for your next klan meeting. Does $20 for the cross sound fair?

*From Amy ****** to Me:*

I can't write anything without you being offended! I give up!

*From Me to Amy ******:*

So you don't want the microwave?

*From Amy ****** to Me:*

Will you still sell it to me?

*From Me to Amy ******:*

I would never sell anything to a racist. 

*From Amy ****** to Me:*

Ugh I'm done with you.


----------



## r1tony (Feb 27, 2011)

Not LOL but watch while baked and freak teh #@*&# OUT!

[video=youtube;XihQeZpwqpE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XihQeZpwqpE&feature=player_embedded#at=232[/video]


----------



## Louis541 (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Louis541 (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Louis541 (Feb 27, 2011)

Not a funny picture, I just love it every time I see it.


----------



## Spartan h20 (Feb 27, 2011)

C'MON THATS A F*@KIN DONKEY DUDE. LOL


----------



## Leothwyn (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## DaBong (Feb 28, 2011)

r1tony said:


> Not LOL but watch while baked and freak teh #@*&# OUT!
> 
> [video=youtube;XihQeZpwqpE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XihQeZpwqpE&feature=player_embedded#at=232[/video]


Unreal.....this dude definitely has a death wish !!!!!


----------



## Devildog93 (Feb 28, 2011)

THIS JUST IN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Tupac resurrected to fulfill his destiny.









Me at Age 5.....


----------



## unorthodox (Feb 28, 2011)

im sure youve seen some but still funny. that one guy was lucky only his berret got shot off and not his head

[video=youtube;t5c_MYLDV-w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5c_MYLDV-w&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## unorthodox (Feb 28, 2011)

jizz pants....


----------



## unorthodox (Feb 28, 2011)

one just for the geeks


----------



## Devildog93 (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 28, 2011)

so dumb its funny


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## Devildog93 (Feb 28, 2011)

*WTF is with the LEGLESS DUDE/CHICK IN THE BACKGROUND !?!?!?!?!?*

|
|
|
|
V


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## Louis541 (Feb 28, 2011)

*






I remember that guy. they had an episode with a guy who cut his leg off with a chainsaw, and he wanted to cut his other leg off too. it was fucking stupid, and that torso got PISSED (The torso was actually security on the springer show)
*


----------



## Devildog93 (Feb 28, 2011)

Louis541 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That explains it....but WTF is that guy gonna do as security? lol I wonder if he still has junk and what he does to protect it.


----------



## ANC (Feb 28, 2011)

Bite you in the crotch!. Lol seriously he reminds me of something in some game, probaly a mad max game.


----------



## Devildog93 (Feb 28, 2011)

0123456789


----------



## Devildog93 (Feb 28, 2011)

Tits.....No tits.....Tits.....no tits......


----------



## Devildog93 (Feb 28, 2011)

Secret footage, shot by an unidentified storm trooper







It may have been this one.....










But whoever shot the footage, it is apparent it is a hit.....








Up Next: Was Hammer in Star Wars? The answers here.....


----------



## Devildog93 (Feb 28, 2011)

More behind the scenes, cutting room floor clips.....

They kinda went all improv.......


----------



## purpz (Feb 28, 2011)

EFILROFKGD said:


>


& thats why soccer is a pussy sport...only time you see a football player NOT walk off the field is when he has something like a serious back injury.


----------



## Devildog93 (Feb 28, 2011)

Mr. President......somehow your drug test results were leaked to the press........


----------



## Devildog93 (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## Devildog93 (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Feb 28, 2011)

Muammar Gaddafi - Zenga Zenga 


[youtube]cBY-0n4esNY[/youtube]


----------



## Devildog93 (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## Devildog93 (Feb 28, 2011)

A series of pics to a soundtrack.....

[video=youtube;jyLmhBZoBhM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyLmhBZoBhM&feature=related[/video]


----------



## SublimeSilence (Feb 28, 2011)

us vs mexico!


----------



## SublimeSilence (Feb 28, 2011)

Video 1: www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3IQMHu59UI&playnext_from=TL&videos=USj87KiZMlI
Video 2: www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLx60TZ9_T8

Play both at the same time.


----------



## El420 (Feb 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;LnjSWPxJxNs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnjSWPxJxNs[/video]


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## unorthodox (Mar 1, 2011)

this kids life is going to be hard when hes older

[video=youtube;w3FeXYW_Je8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=w3FeXYW_Je8[/video]


----------



## unorthodox (Mar 1, 2011)

my way, get out of it. long vid i didnt even watch it all. happens about 50 sec in...
[video=youtube;6XL3g4vPK30]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XL3g4vPK30&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## purpz (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## Devildog93 (Mar 1, 2011)

This is just trippy








FAIL


----------



## SublimeSilence (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## Leothwyn (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 1, 2011)

A professor at MEMORIAL UNIVERSITY OF NEWFOUNDLAND, was giving a lecture on 'Involuntary Muscular Contractions' to his first year medical students.

Realizing this was not the most riveting subject, the professor decided to lighten the mood slightly.

He pointed to a young woman in the front row and said, 'Do you know what your asshole is doing while you're having an orgasm?'
She replied, 'Probably moose hunting with his buddies.'


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 1, 2011)

amazons in the tundra?


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 1, 2011)

what national geographoc was this in? more importantly what country does this happen in


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## Leothwyn (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## sunni (Mar 1, 2011)

View attachment 1469883View attachment 1469884View attachment 1469885View attachment 1469886View attachment 1469887


----------



## unorthodox (Mar 1, 2011)

this has to be posted!!! sorry its tiny....


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 1, 2011)

Devildog93 said:


> This is just trippy


now that would be awesome if a cannabis plant would do that to any bugs that infiltrated a weed garden...lil trichomes of death!!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 1, 2011)

Dude I'd like to see the whole set of these.*

I bet its kinda nipply outside.
*


----------



## r1tony (Mar 2, 2011)

LOL.


----------



## Jer La Mota (Mar 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;DDWqJe1dCgY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDWqJe1dCgY&NR=1[/video]


----------



## Jer La Mota (Mar 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;dtcPEDKe0lo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtcPEDKe0lo&feature=feedrec_grec_index[/video]


----------



## Jer La Mota (Mar 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;JvZ4f_Pnk7M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvZ4f_Pnk7M&feature=player_embedded#at=21[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 2, 2011)

For the men in my life.


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 2, 2011)

*Man killed on golf course*

*A foursome of guys were at the men`s tee while a foursome of women were hitting from the ladies' tee. The ladies are taking their time. ** 

**When the final lady is ready to hit her ball, she hacks it 10 feet. Then she goes over and whiffs it completely. Then she hacks it another ten feet and finally hacks it another five feet** 

**She looks up at the patiently waiting men and says apologetically, "I guess all those "* *Fucking** LESSONS" **I took over the winter didn't help."** 

**One of the men immediately responds,** "Well, there you have it. You should have taken "golf lessons" instead!"*
*He never even had a chance to duck.** He was 43.......*


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 2, 2011)

Church Ladies With typewriters 
They're Back! Those wonderful Church Bulletins! Thank God for church ladies with typewriters. These sentences (with all the BLOOPERS) actually appeared in church bulletins or were announced in church services: 


The Fasting & Prayer Conference includes meals.
-------------------------- 
The sermon this morning: 'Jesus Walks on the Water.' The sermon tonight: 'Searching for Jesus.' 
-------------------------- 
Ladies, don't forget the rummage sale. It's a chance to get rid of those things not worth keeping around the house. Bring your husbands. 
-------------------------- 
Remember in prayer the many who are sick of our community. Smile at someone who is hard to love. Say 'Hell' to someone who doesn't care much about you. 
-------------------------- 
Don't let worry kill you off - let the Church help. 
-------------------------- 
Miss Charlene Mason sang 'I will not pass this way again,' giving obvious pleasure to the congregation.
-------------------------- 
For those of you who have children and don't know it, we have a nursery downstairs.
-------------------------- 
Next Thursday there will be tryouts

for the choir. They need all the help they can get.
-------------------------- 
Irving Benson and Jessie Carter were married on October 24 in the church. So ends a friendship that began in their school days. 
-------------------------- 
A bean supper will be held on Tuesday evening in the church hall. Music will follow..
-------------------------- 
At the evening service tonight, the sermon topic will be 'What Is Hell?' Come early and listen to our choir practice. 
-------------------------- 
Eight new choir robes are currently needed due to the addition of several new members and to the deterioration of some older ones. 
-------------------------- 
Scouts are saving aluminum cans, bottles and other items to be recycled. Proceeds will be used to cripple children. 
-------------------------- 
Please place your donation in the envelope along with the deceased person you want remembered.. 
-------------------------- 
The church will host an evening of fine dining, super entertainment and gracious hostility. 
-------------------------- 
Potluck supper Sunday at 5:00 PM - prayer and medication to follow. 
-------------------------- 
The ladies of the Church have cast off clothing of every kind. They may be seen in the basement on Friday afternoon. 
-------------------------- 
This evening at 7 PM there will be a hymn singing in the park across from the Church. Bring a blanket and come prepared to sin. 
-------------------------- 
Ladies Bible Study will be held Thursday morning at 10 AM . All ladies are invited to lunch in the Fellowship Hall after the B. S. Is done. 
-------------------------- 
The pastor would appreciate it if the ladies of the Congregation would lend him their electric girdles for the pancake breakfast next Sunday.
-------------------------- 
Low Self Esteem Support Group will meet Thursday at 7 PM . Please use the back door. 
-------------------------- 
The eighth-graders will be presenting Shakespeare's Hamlet in the Church basement Friday at 7 PM . The congregation is invited to attend this tragedy.
-------------------------- 
Weight Watchers will meet at 7 PM at the First Presbyterian Church. Please use large double door at the side entrance. 
-------------------------- 
The Associate Minister unveiled the church's new campaign slogan last Sunday: 'I Upped My Pledge - Up Yours.


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 2, 2011)

*WHY WOMEN CAN'T SLEEP*



*Have you ever wondered how a woman's brain works?*
*Well.....it's finally explained here in one, easy-to-understand illustration:*

 


*




*




*Every one of those little blue balls is a thought about something that needs to be done, a decision that needs to be made, a problem that needs to be solved.

A man has only 2 balls. They consume all his thoughts and he sleeps like a baby.*


----------



## rzza (Mar 2, 2011)

dewbzillla said:


> Be careful in the bathroom!


helluva xmas


----------



## StonedPony (Mar 2, 2011)

SKINNY DIPPING 

An elderly man in Louisiana had owned a large farm for several years. He had a large pond in the back. It was properly shaped for swimming, so he fixed it up nice with picnic tables, horseshoe courts, and some apple, and peach trees. 

One evening the old farmer decided to go down to the pond, as he hadn't been there for a while, and look it over. He grabbed a five-gallon bucket to bring back some fruit. 

As he neared the pond, he heard voices shouting and laughing with glee. As he came closer, he saw it was a bunch of young women skinny-dipping in his pond. He made the women aware of his presence and they all went to the deep end. 

One of the women shouted to him, 'we're not coming out until you leave!' 

The old man frowned, 'I didn't come down here to watch you ladies swim naked or make you get out of the pond naked.' 
Holding the bucket up he said, 'I'm here to feed the alligator.' 

Some old men can still think fast.


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 2, 2011)

_Auto Change file mechanism (Manual Shift)_​
Rotary Motor​
_Malta Cross movement_
_- second hand movement used to control the clock_​ 


Inline Engine​

_Auto Constant Velocity Universal Joint_​
_Gun Ammunition loading system_​
_Sewing Machines_​
_Oval Regulation_​
_Aircraft Radial Engine_​


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 2, 2011)

She is 92, he is 29 and they dance beautifully together

[video=youtube;FApBAZE2KuE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FApBAZE2KuE[/video]


----------



## SublimeSilence (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 2, 2011)

Minnesota became the 32nd state on May 11, 1858 and was originally settled by a lost tribe of Norwegians seeking refuge from the searing heat of Wisconsin's winters. Minnesota gets its name from the Sioux Indian word "mah-nee-soo-tah", meaning, "No, really... They eat fish soaked in lye".  

The state song of Minnesota is "Someday the Vikings will...Aw, never mind". 

The Mall of America in Bloomington, Minnesota covers 9.5 million square feet and has enough space to hold 185,000 idiot teenagers yapping away on cell phones. 

Madison, Minnesota is known as "the lutefisk capital of the world". Avoid this city at all costs. 

"The Mary Tyler Moore Show" was set in Minneapolis, Minnesota, and was Mary's first real acting job since leaving the "Dick van Dyke Show. The show about a single woman's struggle to find happiness in the big city was originally titled "Life Without Dick", but that was changed for some reason. 

Downtown Minneapolis has an enclosed skyway system covering 52 blocks, allowing people to live, work, eat, and sleep without ever going outside. The only downside to this is that a Norwegian occasionally turns up missing. 

The Hormel Company of Austin, Minnesota produces 6 million cans of Spam a year, even though no one actually eats it. Spam is a prized food in Japan & Hawaii--Spam sushi!! 

Frank C. Mars - founder of the Mars Candy Co - was born in Newport, Minnesota. His 3 Musketeers candy bar originally contained three bars in one wrapper; each filled with a different flavor of nougat -chocolate, Spam and lutefisk. 

Tonka trucks continue to be manufactured in Minnetonka, Minnesota, despite the thousands of GI Joe dolls killed by them annually in rollover accidents. No airbags, no seat belts. These things are deathtraps, I tell ya! 

Author Laura Ingalls Wilder was raised at Walnut Grove , Minnesota, and was famous for writing the "Little House" series of books, as well as inventing the "Spam diet" which consists of looking at a plate of Spam until you lose your appetite - Much like the "lutefisk diet". 

The snowmobile was invented in Roseau , Minnesota so as to allow families a means of attending 4th of July picnics. 

Minnesotans are almost indistinguishable from Wisconsinites. The only way to tell them apart is to ask if they voted for Mondale in '84. 
Now be sure to make your plans to attend the Eelpout Festival in Walker, MN, February
18-20, 2011.


----------



## StonedPony (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## chillwills (Mar 2, 2011)

thank God for modern technology!


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 2, 2011)

Watch his foot on the bass. Towards the end of the song, he spots his parents in the audience. The look on his face is priceless. And only 4 years old!! He certainly has rhythm.  


http://www.angelfire.com/ak2/intelligencerreport/drummer.html


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 2, 2011)

I say, never trust a squirrel.

[video=youtube;-crueDcYxt0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-crueDcYxt0[/video]


----------



## SublimeSilence (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## El420 (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## StonedPony (Mar 3, 2011)

Apathy Im neither for it or against it.


----------



## unorthodox (Mar 3, 2011)

not what you expect to happen
[video=youtube;XFvudRM-V_k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFvudRM-V_k&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## unorthodox (Mar 3, 2011)

pretty hardcore bike race
[video=vimeo;9970489]http://vimeo.com/9970489[/video]


----------



## StonedPony (Mar 3, 2011)

unorthodox said:


> pretty hardcore bike race
> [video=vimeo;9970489]http://vimeo.com/9970489[/video]


FUCKING AWESOME as hell..........my neck hurts trying to get him to look higher so can see further ahead LOL


----------



## DaBong (Mar 3, 2011)

unorthodox said:


> pretty hardcore bike race
> [video=vimeo;9970489]http://vimeo.com/9970489[/video]


only thing that one was missing was an epic crash at the end...lol


----------



## StonedPony (Mar 3, 2011)

An old man and a old woman met at an retirement home. They had been dateing for quite some time now and one day the old man asks, "If I pull out my penis, would you hold it?" The women agrees and so everyday they would sit on a bench in the garden and the woman would hold the man's penis. One day the woman went to the garden early and found the man with another woman. She approached the man and asked what the other woman has that she doesn't. The man replied gleefully "Parkinsons"!


----------



## StonedPony (Mar 3, 2011)

So there's a boy named Johnny in his class, and his teacher brings up a discussion about morals. After listening to a few of the kids talk about morals, she chooses Johnny to come to the front of class and tell a story about morals.

Standing in front of the class Johnny begins his story, "Well when my dad was in the war he was sitting in the front lines in the trenches, waiting for the orders to begin the assault". "While waiting for the order, he lit up a nice fat cigar and chugged back his flask of whiskey". "Then the order came so he charged out into no mans land and he sees a German soldier, so he shoots him in the balls with his rifle, he jumps down into the enemy trenches and blows some guys face off". "Just as he thought the coast was clear he felt a tap on his shoulder, immediately he grabbed his pistol, turned and shot the last German in the heart".

Johnny then begins to go sit down in his chair when the teacher says "Well Johnny, that was...an intriguing story, but what is the moral to this"?

Johnny replies "Ya don't fuck with the old man when he's been drinkin"


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 3, 2011)

Not only do the young kids have better toys than we did, they have better sports too. I wanta 'do-over'. lol. Pretty cool, wish I could do that. I loved the part when the dog almost gets in the way and the size of the crowds. awesome. 



unorthodox said:


> pretty hardcore bike race
> [video=vimeo;9970489]http://vimeo.com/9970489[/video]


----------



## unorthodox (Mar 3, 2011)

rap battle translated
[video=youtube;R6H0i1RAdHk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6H0i1RAdHk&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## unorthodox (Mar 3, 2011)

speaking of kicking animals...
[video=youtube;MXENhYu5cB4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXENhYu5cB4&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 3, 2011)

I saw that on the news and thought the bastard should've been arrested right there and then. Kicking an injured animal for no good reason. A pitiful excuse for a MAN. 



unorthodox said:


> speaking of kicking animals...
> [video=youtube;MXENhYu5cB4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXENhYu5cB4&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 3, 2011)

I understand that. I've posted things here that others thought was well... questionable. Look at it this way, we are doing the RIU community a service by keeping them informed. lol. Keep on posting I like your stuff. 



unorthodox said:


> yeah thats why i didnt post it a few days ago but it was broght up and i had it so....


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 3, 2011)

Priest caught DUI, exposing himself and weird behavior in jail. VIDEO. 

http://www.myfoxboston.com/dpp/news/priest-arrested-for-driving-under-the-influence-20110303


----------



## Louis541 (Mar 3, 2011)

Louis541 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couldn't find the video with kenny the torso. 
[youtube]DA43DS2c12c[/youtube]


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 3, 2011)

THE LAST CHICKEN SUPPER


----------



## r1tony (Mar 3, 2011)

Chris Farley is BACK ... REJOYCE!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;q7AS25hyiBI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7AS25hyiBI[/video]i never really like jimmy fallon, but this was good.

"the only drug im on is _charlie sheen"_ hahahaha


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;dcRXIleyGh8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcRXIleyGh8&feature=related[/video]

fuckin classic tyson


----------



## Louis541 (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Louis541 (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 3, 2011)

*DEAF WIFE......"priceless "**


**A man feared his wife wasn't hearing as well as she used to and he thought she might need a **hearing aid**.**

**Not quite sure how to approach her, he called the family doctor to discuss the problem.**

The Doctor** told him there is a simple informal test the husband could perform to give the doctor a better idea about her **hearing loss**.**

**Here's what you do," said the Doctor, "stand about 40 feet away from her, and in a normal conversational speaking tone see if she hears you.**

**If not, go to 30 feet, then 20 feet, and so on until you get a**
**response."**

**That evening, the wife is in the kitchen cooking dinner, and he was in the den. He says to himself, "I'm about 40 feet away, let's see what happens."**


**Then in a normal tone he asks, 'Honey, what's for dinner?"**

**No response..**

**So the husband moves closer to the kitchen, about 30 feet from his wife and repeats, "Honey, what's for dinner?"**

**Still no response.**


**Next he moves into the dining room where he is about 20 feet from his wife and asks, "Honey, what's for dinner?"**


**Again no response.**

**So, he walks up to the kitchen door, about 10 feet away.. "Honey, what**&#8217;**s for dinner?"**


** Again there is no response.**


** So he walks right up behind her... "Honey, what**&#8217;s* *for dinner?"**


**(I just love this)**







**"Ralph, for THE FIFTH TIME, CHICKEN!"*


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 3, 2011)

Don't ya just like Grannies?


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 3, 2011)

*Inner Peace:  *
*If you can start the day without caffeine,** 
**If you can always be cheerful, ignoring aches and pains,*  
*If you can resist complaining and* *boring people with your troubles,*  
*If you can eat the same food every* *day and be grateful for it,*  
*If you can understand when your loved* *ones are too busy to give you any time,** 
**If you can take criticism and* *blame without resentment** ,** 
**If you can conquer tension* *without medical help,** 
**If you can relax without liquor,*  
*If you can sleep without the aid of drugs,*  





*...Then You Are Probably** ......... * 









*The Family Dog!* 

**


----------



## Secret Jardin (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Louis541 (Mar 3, 2011)

Zombie urkel
*




*


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 3, 2011)

.\


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 3, 2011)

*never hold in a fart!! *


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 3, 2011)

Do you think that is real or photoshopped? And how would she... oh, never mind.


Winter Woman said:


> *never hold in a fart!! *
> 
> View attachment 1472972


----------



## Leothwyn (Mar 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;4r7wHMg5Yjg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4r7wHMg5Yjg&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## unorthodox (Mar 3, 2011)

titty snake bite of Orit Fox
[video=youtube;77Oq6usDGjg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77Oq6usDGjg&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## r1tony (Mar 3, 2011)

unorthodox said:


> titty snake bite of Orit Fox
> [video=youtube;77Oq6usDGjg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77Oq6usDGjg&feature=player_embedded[/video]


i would fkn bite those titties too... dont blame the snake!


----------



## unorthodox (Mar 4, 2011)

cumshot on gameshow
[video=youtube;CaqgrsUEoI4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CaqgrsUEoI4&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## chillwills (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## DaBong (Mar 4, 2011)

Looks like fun 

[video=vimeo;20446054]http://vimeo.com/20446054[/video]


----------



## StonedPony (Mar 4, 2011)

would of been a kick ass stunt in an OLDER james bond movie............like the jet pack he used in Sean Connery days.....................would love to see it...............


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 4, 2011)

It's a Corning world. By the time they make this stuff I'll be dead. 
[video=youtube;6Cf7IL_eZ38]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Cf7IL_eZ38[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 4, 2011)

And that's how it is in my house, too. I only wish he could really cook. I, now, understand about coming home and having to do things... things I don't want to do like, go out for dinner so he can get out of the house. 



r1tony said:


> I like the women goes to work and man stays home... it is a perfect life.


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 4, 2011)

Nuff said.


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 4, 2011)

What a shame, for a little while I was feeling pretty good about my own rear-end. What a pity, back to the stair climber.



Winter Woman said:


> Do you think that is real or photoshopped? And how would she... oh, never mind.


----------



## W N L (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Kodank Moment (Mar 4, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> It's a Corning world. By the time they make this stuff I'll be dead.
> [video=youtube;6Cf7IL_eZ38]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Cf7IL_eZ38[/video]


This.

I am a lover of tech. Specially minimalist tech that looks extremely good. And that gave me a fucking massive piece of hardwood. I mean wow. Wow. To think...that's 20 years away or less....fuck me.


----------



## W N L (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## lokie (Mar 4, 2011)

Prom night will be here before you know it.
Reserve your DUCT TAPE Tux and or Gown now before they are all gone.
Be assured that no one else will have a dress exactly like yours.


----------



## ANC (Mar 4, 2011)

I'd hand you more bullets.






Its weekend lets fucking dive!


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 4, 2011)

Might have to download the one to see it.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 4, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> Might have to download the one to see it.



If you just high light the pic, you can copy and paste it in your post.


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## W N L (Mar 4, 2011)

EFILROFKGD said:


>



*On it!!!

*


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 4, 2011)

keep pumpin them full of steroids


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;ygpgmoMKhaw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygpgmoMKhaw[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;toBLte0n8z8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toBLte0n8z8[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 4, 2011)

I almost wet myself. LOL. OMG! omg. lol.
[video=youtube;1pA8FwsB0G0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pA8FwsB0G0[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;ZhgDEb22CAE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZhgDEb22CAE[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;nIFjVZI_qX0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIFjVZI_qX0[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;excxIZ4wUvg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=excxIZ4wUvg[/video]

I just love her hair. lol


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 4, 2011)

...................


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 4, 2011)

Margaritas,this chick makes 1200 a day with this.
*




*


----------



## chillwills (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## mcpurple (Mar 4, 2011)

lokie said:


> Prom night will be here before you know it.
> Reserve your DUCT TAPE Tux and or Gown now before they are all gone.
> Be assured that no one else will have a dress exactly like yours.
> 
> ...


thats really creative and cool, i dont know who wouldn't like that idea.
maybe just mad they didnt do it first.
i seen a girl make one out of northing but cd's and it looked so cool


----------



## unorthodox (Mar 5, 2011)

pretty cool slide, i wonder how long it took to make...
[video=youtube;4TjuXWAfAEs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TjuXWAfAEs&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## unorthodox (Mar 5, 2011)

national makeout with a woman cop day????
[video=youtube;l0A8Qf893cs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0A8Qf893cs&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## W N L (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 5, 2011)

A crusty old man walks into the local First Baptist Church and says to the secretary, "I would like to join this damn church." The astonished woman
replies, "I beg your pardon, sir. I must have misunderstood you. What did you say?"

"Listen up, damn it. I said I want to join this damn church!"

"I'm very sorry sir, but that kind of language is not tolerated in this church."

The secretary leaves her desk and goes into the pastor's study to inform him of her situation. The pastor agrees that the secretary does not have to
listen to that foul language. They both return to her office and the pastor asks the old geezer, "Sir, what seems to be the problem here?"

"There is no damn problem," the man says. "I just won $200 million bucks in the damn lottery and I want to join this damn church to get rid of some
of this damn money."

"I see," said the pastor. "And is this bitch giving you a hard time?"


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 5, 2011)

Ladies, It works for men too.


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 5, 2011)

*August 15 *- Moved to our new home in Michigan. It's so beautiful here. The lake to the north looks majestic. I can hardly wait to see it snow-covered. This is great!
*September 14* - Michigan is definitely the most beautiful place on earth. The leaves have turned all the colors and shades of red and orange. Went for a walk through the woods and saw some deer. They're so graceful......the most wonderful animals on earth. This must be paradise. I love it here.

*October 12* - Deer season will start soon. I can't imagine anyone wanting to kill such a gorgeous animal. Hope it will snow soon. Those red and orange leaves have covered my yard. Looks like a magnificent multi-colored carpet. HOW BEAUTIFUL. Raking the yard will be an opportunity for invigorating exercise in the cool crisp air. 

*November 1 *- Ah, more leaves and more exercise. 

*November 8 *- Jesus, still more leaves. Guess it's best to wait until they've all fallen before I rake again.

*November 15 *- Finally, all of the trees lost their leaves and with today's final raking it's over for this season. Chiropractor suggested I use a lawn maintenance service next year. Only four blisters became infected. Must remember to use gloves.

*November 30* - What the fuck? Where did all of those leaves come from? Had a little wind last night and the lawn is covered again. Oh well, they'll just have to wait until spring. 

*December 12 *- It snowed last night, FINALLY. Woke up to find everything blanketed in white. It looks like a postcard. 
We went outside and cleaned the snow off the steps and shoveled the driveway. Had a snowball fight - I won. The snowplow came by and we had to shovel the end of the driveway again. What a beautiful place. I just love Michigan and the change of seasons! 

*December 14 *- More snow last night. Can't wait for a white Christmas. The snow plow did his trick to the driveway again. Oh well.

*December 19 *- More snow again last night. Can't get out of the driveway. Can't get to work. I'm exhausted from shoveling. And that fucking snowplow....... 

*December 22 *- More of that white shit fell again last night. As if dealing with the leaves weren't bad enough, now I've got blisters all over my hands from shoveling.....must remember to wear gloves. I think the snowplow hides around the corner and waits until I'm finished shoveling the driveway. Asshole.

*December 25 *- Merry fucking Christmas. More damn snow. If I ever get my hands on that son-of-a-bitch who drives the snowplow, I swear I'll kill him. Don't know why they don't use more salt on the roads to melt that crap.

*December 27 *- More white shit last night. Have been inside for three days except for shoveling out the driveway after that plow goes through every time. Fucking gloves got wet and froze on my hands. Doctor said it was just a mild case of frostbite. Disfiguration is probably temporary. Can't go anywhere, car is stuck in a mountain of white shit. The weatherman says to expect another 10 inches of the shit tonight. 

*December 28 *- The dick-head weatherman was wrong. We got 18 OUR NEW HOME IN MICHIGANinches. At this rate it won't melt 'til summer. The plow got stuck up the road and the bastard came to the door and asked to borrow a shovel. After I told him I'd already broken six of them shoveling all the shit he pushed into the driveway, I broke my last one on his fucking head. 

*January 4 *- Finally got out of the house today. Went to the store to get food and on the way back hit a damned deer that ran in front of my car. Did about $3000 damage. Fucking beasts should be killed. Wish the hunters had killed them all last November. 

*May 3 *- Took the car to the garage in town. The thing is rusting out from the fucking salt they put all over the roads. 

*May 10 *- Moved to Florida . I can't imagine why anyone in their right mind would ever live in Michigan. 
​​​


----------



## Medical Grade (Mar 5, 2011)

This is no Bull&#8230;

DEA agent stops at a ranch in Texas , and talks with an old rancher. He tells the rancher, "I need to inspect your ranch for illegally grown drugs." The rancher says, "Okay , but do not go in that field over there," as he points out the location. 


The DEA agent verbally explodes saying, " Mister, I have the authority of the Federal Government with me." Reaching into his rear pants pocket, he removes his badge and proudly displays it to the rancher. "See this badge? This badge means I am allowed to go wherever I wish.... On any land.. No questions asked or answers given. Have I made myself clear? Do you understand? " 


The rancher nods politely, apologizes, and goes about his chores. 
A short time later, the old rancher hears loud screams and sees the DEA agent running for his life chased by the rancher's big Santa Gertrudis bull....... 











With every step the bull is gaining ground on the agent, and it seems likely that he'll get gored before he reaches safety. The agent is clearly terrified. The rancher throws down his tools, runs to the fence and yells at the top of his lungs.....


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;RGatxB4jh1s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGatxB4jh1s[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 5, 2011)

*JACK (age 3)**
was watching his Mom breast-feeding his new baby sister... After a while he asked: 'Mom why have you got two? Is one for hot and one for cold milk?*' *


STEVEN (age 3)**
hugged and kissed his Mom good night. 'I love you so much that when you die I'm going to bury you outside my bedroom window.'**


BRITTANY (age 4)**
had an ear ache and wanted a pain killer. She tried in vain to take the lid off the bottle. Seeing her frustration, her Mom explained it was a child-proof cap and she'd have to open it for her. Eyes wide with wonder, the little girl asked: 'How does it know it's me?'**


SUSAN (age 4)**
was drinking juice when she got the hiccups. 'Please don't give me this juice again,' she said, 'It makes my teeth cough..'**

DJ (age 4)**
stepped onto the bathroom scale and asked: 'How much do I cost?'


CLINTON (age 5) was in his bedroom looking worried when his Mom asked what was troubling him, he replied, 'I don't know what'll happen with this bed when I get married. How will my wife fit in it?'


MARC (age 4) was engrossed in a young couple that were hugging and kissing in a restaurant. Without taking his eyes off them, he asked his dad: 'Why is he whispering in her mouth?'


TAMMY(age 4) was with her mother when they met an elderly, rather wrinkled woman her Mom knew. Tammy looked at her for a while and then asked, 'Why doesn't your skin fit your face?'**


JAMES (age 4)**was listening to a Bible story. His dad read: 'The man named Lot was warned to take his wife and flee out of the city but his wife looked back and was turned to salt.' Concerned, James asked: 'What happened to the flea?'

The Sermon I think this Mom will never forget...

This particular Sunday sermon....'Dear Lord,' the minister began, with arms extended toward heaven and a rapturous look on his upturned face. 'Without you, we are but dust...' He would have continued but at that moment my very obedient daughter who was listening leaned over to me and asked quite audibly in her shrill little four year old girl voice, 'Mom, what is butt dust?' 

*


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 5, 2011)

*Stress it's a killer*​*This is what First Couples looked like coming into the White House . . . And what they looked like going out!*


----------



## Louis541 (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 5, 2011)

can't see the pic


Louis541 said:


>


----------



## YungMoolaBaby (Mar 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;pIrvpn3k9A4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIrvpn3k9A4[/video]

Remi is a riot. check out more of his vids. This one in particular, is one of my favorites.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 5, 2011)

This is self explanotory but just in case check out the faces, and who said there shit don't stink


I love the last one of the Queen.


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;GrJeUsJhnak]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrJeUsJhnak[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;Q0NtGcD7yg8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0NtGcD7yg8[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;aVF7jXS6dUI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVF7jXS6dUI[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;9jm9oIfZEOQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jm9oIfZEOQ[/video]


----------



## StonedPony (Mar 5, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> [video=youtube;9jm9oIfZEOQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jm9oIfZEOQ[/video]


Hate to even admit this.........but back in the 60s windshild wiper worked off of Vacumm from the intake manifold.......as the cars got old if it was raining and you accelarated windshield wipers would stop.....you had to let off gas to get em working again.....speed up slow down speed up slow down just to get em to work and if it was raining hard well you were fucked most time lOL....so me and my bud were on our way out of town to a concert and it rainining....well we werent makeing any headway so tied a string on one side of windshiled wiper and a nother string on the other side and had em in through the window....raise windint to almost close ...still got rain inside abit but he would pull then I would pull then he would pull then I would pull.....we made to the concert...Jefferson Airplane...was very well worth it lOL............


----------



## El420 (Mar 5, 2011)

Couple Fail





Logo Fail





Hardware fail


----------



## unorthodox (Mar 6, 2011)

very funny
[video=youtube;YyqEjatCSe0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyqEjatCSe0&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## unorthodox (Mar 6, 2011)

WTF Japan WTF
[video=youtube;kWBOWbAzfuM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWBOWbAzfuM&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## lokie (Mar 6, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> a bald man is soooo sexy. yummmmm.


Here ya go some eye candy.






I once saw a guy that had a open zipper with toys hanging out tattooed on top
of his head.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hahaha Ninja Vagina Bubbles.Cool Vid.


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 6, 2011)

*"Meet the Millers."*​ 
I think you will enjoy these pictures. 
Just shows you how weird you can be
AND not be institutionalized???​ 
​ 
*AK Miller's Front Yard *​ 

Consider the strange story of Alex and Imogene Miller of East Orange, VT. They eked out an existence on a small farm. Alex would scrounge rusty nails from burnt buildings to repair his roof. He drove a ratty VW Beetle, and when it died, he found another even more ratty, and another...the rusting carcasses littered his yard.​

Alex died in 1993, and Imogene died in 1996. The local church took up a collection so they could be buried in the churchyard, and the state began the process of taking the farm for taxes. 

That would have been the end of a sad story, except.....​ 

​ 
Forget the VW: a '28 Franklin ($4500US) and a '23 HCS($14,500US)lurk inside 
While preparing the estate for auction, the sheriff discovered a cache of 
bearer bonds taped to the back of a mirror. That triggered a  
comprehensive search of the house and outbuildings. The estate auction  

would eventually be handled by Christies, and it would bring out collectors 

from all over the world.​

1913 Stutz Bearcat went for just $105,000US. Must have been the bad tire. 
It seems that Alex Miller was a Rutgers grad, son of a wealthy financier. 
He lived in Montclair, NJ, where he founded Miller's Flying Service in  
1930. He operated a gyrocopter (look it up, it's too much of a digression)  

for mail and delivery service through the 30's. But the Millers had a 

secret, and they moved from Montclair when they needed room for it.​
 
Step behind the wheel of a 1916 Stutz Bearcat. ($155,000 US) 
Choosing to live low profile, and paranoid about tax collectors, Miller 
moved to the farm in VT, and took his collections with him. Most of his  
cash had been exchanged for gold and silver bars and coins, which he buried 

in various locations around the farm. He carefully disassembled his 

gyrocopter, and stored it in an old one-room schoolhouse on his property. 
he then built a couple of dozen sheds and barns out of scrap lumber and 
recycled nails. In the sheds he put his collection. ​

Have to remember to clean that '20 Bearcat out of the shed. ($50,000 US) 
Alex Miller had an obsession with cars. Not just any cars, but Stutz cars. 
Blackhawks, Bearcats, Superbearcats, DV16's and 32's. He had been buying 
them since the 1920's. When Stutz went out of business, he bought a huge  

pile of spare parts, which was also carefully stored away in his sheds.  
 
A Springfield Rolls Picadilly Roadster ($115,000US). Made in Illinois.  
Sometimes, he would stray, and buy other "special cars", including  
Locomobiles, a Stanley, and a Springfield Rolls Royce. He never drove them.  
He'd simply move them into his storage sheds in the middle of the night,  

each car wrapped in burlap to protect it from any prying eyes. Over the 

years, the farm appeared to grow more and more forlorn, even as the ​
collection was growing.  

A snappy car: 1921 Stutz Bearcat. ($58,000 US) ​
Occasionally he would sell some parts to raise cash. ​​

Rather than dipping into his cache, he would labor ​
for hours making copies of the original parts by hand.​​​
​​​
Stutz factory spares. Cylinders and pistons from a brass era Stutz in foreground. Collectors knew him as a sharp trader, who had good merchandise but was prone to cheating. His neighbors had no clue at all, they thought Alex and Imogene were paupers, and often helped out with charity. ​​​
​​ 

Wheelbarrow blocks a '28 Stutz Blackhawk Boattail Speedster ($78,000 US) The auction was a three day circus, billed as the "Opening of King Stutz Tomb". It attracted celebrity collectors, as well as thousands of curiosity seekers. The proceeds were in the millions, some items went for far more than their value in the frenzy. In the end, the IRS took a hefty chunk of the cash for back taxes, which proves the old adage about the only two sure things in life...  
*DEATH AND TAXES !!!*​​​​​**
A vanilla '31 SV16 Stutz Sedan ($10,000)  

Bargain of the show: a '29 Stutz Blackhawk sedan for $7000 US 

A beautiful Stutz DV32 Sedan ($27,500)  

Anyone need a new Stutz engine? Still factory fresh

A'23 HCS ($12,000 US) lurks in the darkness of the barn 

A Lebaron dual-cowl Stutz from 1929 ($68,000US) 

A '27 Stutz AA Sedan for $6500US  

1925 Stutz Speedway Six ($9000 US) 

T-Head engine in a '21 Bearcat  

Build a '22 Stutz touring car from this pile of parts for just $10,000US ​


----------



## StonedPony (Mar 6, 2011)

Ok lol think they are still in business?

[video=youtube;vnOyMSEWNTs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnOyMSEWNTs&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks, I once, in my youth, spent a summer traveling the back roads of KY. And just outside of Horse Cave we found if my memory is correct a 2-dr Royal Phantom 8 in this old mans barn, this reminded me of that.


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 6, 2011)

I was eating lunch today with my 10 year old grandson when his mom asked him

"What is tomorrow?" He said "It's President's Day"




She asked "What does that mean?" .... I was waiting for something profound...




He said "President's Day is when Obama steps out of the White House and if he sees his shadow, we have 2 more years of unemployment and stupidity."




I almost snorted my iced tea.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 6, 2011)

One night President Obama and his wife Michelle decided to do something out of routine and go for a casual dinner at a restaurant that wasn't too luxurious. When they were seated, the owner of the restaurant asked the president's secret service if he could please speak to the First Lady in private. They obliged and Michelle had a conversation with the owner.
Following this conversation President Obama asked Michelle, why was he so interested in talking to you. She mentioned that in her teenage years, he had been madly in love with her. President Obama then said, "so if you had married him, you would now be the owner of this lovely restaurant" , to which Michelle responded, "no, if I had married him, he would now be the President".


----------



## El420 (Mar 6, 2011)

Lawls


----------



## casper23 (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## zazahzle (Mar 6, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xVRf76B2y0


----------



## unorthodox (Mar 7, 2011)

Mondays WTF brought to you today by Japan....
[video=youtube;0W8fBsLYHcE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=0W8fBsLYHcE[/video]


----------



## Boblobla (Mar 7, 2011)

Someone has taken a offence to my presence.. NOT COOL


----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2011)

death by ninja vagina bubbles from hell!!!

doesn't really sound like that bad a way to go, beats dying in your sleep I guess.



unorthodox said:


> WTF Japan WTF
> [video=youtube;kWBOWbAzfuM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWBOWbAzfuM&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;YdyFWq_M4kw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdyFWq_M4kw[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 7, 2011)

Unbelievable. This is a good story, but you'll need some tissues. 
[video=youtube;UeV0KFgXvO8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UeV0KFgXvO8[/video]


----------



## Richie LxP (Mar 7, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> Unbelievable. This is a good story, but you'll need some tissues.
> [video=youtube;UeV0KFgXvO8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UeV0KFgXvO8[/video]



That just put a serious downer on my day.


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 7, 2011)

Don't be depressed. Kyle is doing well, here is the rest of the story. 

[video=youtube;8GFhN4Qncyk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GFhN4Qncyk[/video]


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## StonedPony (Mar 7, 2011)

EFILROFKGD said:


>


You can tell its Mattel its Swell LOL............awesome find.


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 7, 2011)

This girl can rock. Wow, she's living the life we can only dream about. 
[video=youtube;s0x9HAFcvG0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0x9HAFcvG0[/video]
[video=youtube;sb3v1DD5ki0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sb3v1DD5ki0[/video]
[video=youtube;-mJH_pg-meM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mJH_pg-meM[/video]
[video=youtube;pNU9ibpKzqg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNU9ibpKzqg[/video]


----------



## Richie LxP (Mar 7, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> Don't be depressed. Kyle is doing well, here is the rest of the story.
> 
> [video=youtube;8GFhN4Qncyk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GFhN4Qncyk[/video]



We love you kyle! *sob*


----------



## StonedPony (Mar 7, 2011)

THis is cute but my god 165 million views WOW


[video=youtube;5P6UU6m3cqk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5P6UU6m3cqk&feature=player_embedded#at=29[/video]


----------



## StonedPony (Mar 7, 2011)

Allways loved this Video

[video=youtube;dMH0bHeiRNg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMH0bHeiRNg&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## akgrown (Mar 7, 2011)

Dance like a white person. They showed this video to us at the chaplain (USMC) when I was volun-told to take a class before I got married.

[video=youtube;j3l5DTNicmY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3l5DTNicmY[/video]


----------



## StonedPony (Mar 7, 2011)

ok ok ok.....ill have to bring out the big guns now...........ok this starts off a bit slow... give it a couple of minutes and watch the man in the yellow shirt in the middle.......when he gets the microphone its up to you how long you can last without pissing yourself laughing.......Winter Women I was going to send this to you as a present but your PM is full............HAVE FUN ...I DARE YA NOT TO LAUGH LOL



[video=youtube;Z4Y4keqTV6w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4Y4keqTV6w[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 7, 2011)

I wonder how much money mommy and daddy are making off of this little one. It is cute as all get out. 



StonedPony said:


> THis is cute but my god 165 million views WOW
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;5P6UU6m3cqk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5P6UU6m3cqk&feature=player_embedded#at=29[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 7, 2011)

I like this one too. 

[video=youtube;Bqsn3uep8KY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bqsn3uep8KY[/video]



StonedPony said:


> Allways loved this Video
> 
> [video=youtube;dMH0bHeiRNg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMH0bHeiRNg&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;fJuNgBkloFE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJuNgBkloFE[/video]
Can't believe they walk amongst us.


----------



## W N L (Mar 7, 2011)

akgrown said:


> Dance like a white person. They showed this video to us at the chaplain (USMC) when I was volun-told to take a class before I got married.
> 
> [video=youtube;j3l5DTNicmY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3l5DTNicmY[/video]


 Oh my lord. Thats great.


----------



## unorthodox (Mar 8, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> [video=youtube;fJuNgBkloFE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJuNgBkloFE[/video]
> Can't believe they walk amongst us.



that is a shame...i knew every one of the answers. stupidity is why obama was elected. glad i got out while i still had the chance....


----------



## unorthodox (Mar 8, 2011)

best bookstore ever


----------



## unorthodox (Mar 9, 2011)

very origional way to make a point
[video=youtube;m_aubcM-vIs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_aubcM-vIs&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## edsthreads (Mar 9, 2011)

When your fat friend's arm makes you look naked, it's time to tell her about the Slim-Fast plan.....


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 9, 2011)

A fleeing Taliban, desperate for water, was plodding through the Afghan desert when he saw something far off in the distance. Hoping to find water, he hurried toward the oasis, only to find a little old Jewish man at a small stand, selling ties. &nbs p; 
The Taliban asked, "Do you have water?" 

The Jewish man replied, "I have no water. Would you like to buy a tie? They are only $5." 

The Taliban shouted, "Idiot! I do not need an over-priced tie. I need water! I should kill you, but I must find water first! 

"OK," said the old Jewish man. "It does not matter that you do not want to buy a tie and that you hate me. I will show you that I am 
bigger than that. If you continue over that hill to the east for about two miles, you will find a lovely restaurant. It has all the ice cold water you need. Shalom."

Cursing, the Taliban staggered away over the hill. Several hours later he staggered back, almost dead and said, "Your brother won't let me in without a tie!"
[FONT=Helvetica, Verdana, Arial]
[/FONT]


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh Charlie, Charlie, Charlie...


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 9, 2011)

Whats with everyone's sudden obsession with charlie sheen?


----------



## GanJulia (Mar 9, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5422014]Whats with everyone's sudden obsession with charlie sheen?[/QUOTE]

I hate reality entertainment... and _I_ know about Charlie Sheen. only because he's bi-winning..


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 9, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5422014]Whats with everyone's sudden obsession with charlie sheen?[/QUOTE]yeah i kinda over the sheen thing too..i guess america needs another burn out and sheen stepped up to the plate


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 9, 2011)

*An 18 year old Italian girl tells her Mom that she has missed her period for 
2 months. Very worried, the mother goes to the drugstore and buys a pregnancy kit. The test result shows that the girl is pregnant. Shouting, cursing, crying, the mother says, 'Who was the pig that did this to you? I want to know!' *

*
The girl picks up the phone and makes a call. Half an hour later, a Ferrari stops in front of their house. A mature and distinguished man with grey hair and impeccably dressed in an Armani suit steps out of a Ferrari and enters the house. 

He sits in the living room with the father, mother, and the girl and tells them: 'Good morning, your daughter has informed me of the problem. 

I can't marry her because of my personal family situation but I'll take charge. I will pay all costs and provide for your daughter for the rest of her life.. 

Additionally, if a girl is born, I will bequeath a Ferrari, 2 retail stores, a townhouse, a beach-front villa, and a $2,000,000 bank account. 

If a boy is born, my legacy will be a couple of factories and a $4,000,000 bank account. If twins, they will receive a factory and $2,000,000 each. 

However, if there is a miscarriage, what do you suggest I do?' 

At this point, the father, who had remained silent holding a shot gun, places a hand firmly on the man's shoulder and tells him. 

'Your gonna try again.'
*


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 9, 2011)

*Their guy:*​

*OUR GUY:*​

*We're screwed*​


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 9, 2011)

Daddy , how was I born? 

A little boy goes to his father and asks 'Daddy, how was I born?' 

The father answers, 'Well, son, I guess one day you
will need to find out anyway! Your Mom and I first got together in a chat room on Yahoo. Then I set up a date via e-mail with your Mom and we met at a cyber-cafe.. We sneaked into a secluded room, and googled each other. There your mother agreed to a download from my hard drive. As soon as I was ready to upload, we discovered that neither one of us had used a firewall, and since it was too late to hit the delete button, nine months later a little Pop-Up appeared that said: You've got male.


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 9, 2011)

*The Polite Way to Pee*

During one of her daily classes, a teacher trying to teach good manners, asked her students the following question:
_
'Michael, if you were on a date having dinner with a nice young lady, how would you tell her that you have to go to the bathroom?'_

Michael said: _'Just a minute I have to go pee.'_

The teacher responded by saying: _
'That would be rude and impolite._

What about you Sherman, how would you say it?'

Sherman said:_
'I am sorry, but I really need to go to the bathroom. 
I'll be right back.'_

'That's better, but it's still not very nice to say the 
word bathroom at the dinner table.

And you, little Johnny, can you use your brain for once and show us your good manners?'

Johnny said:_
'I would say: Darling, may I please be excused for a 
moment? I have to shake hands with a very dear friend of mine, whom I hope to introduce you to after dinner.'_
​


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 9, 2011)

*The Sailor Pictured Below Is,* 
*Navy Petty Officer,* 
*PO2* *(Petty Officer, Second Class)* 
*EOD2* *(Explosive Ordnance Disposal, Second Class)* 
*"MIKE MONSOOR"* 
*April 5th, 1981** ~ **September 29th, 2009* 


*Mike Monsoor,*​

*Was Awarded "The Congressional Medal Of Honor",* 

*For Giving His Life In **Iraq**, As He Jumped On, And Covered With His Body, A Live Hand Grenade,*​ 

*Saving The Lives Of A Large Group Of Navy Seals That Was Passing By!*​ 

*During Mike Monsoor's Funeral,* 

*At **Ft. **Rosecrans **National **Cemetery** , In **San Diego**, **California** ..*​

*The Six Pallbearers Removed The Rosewood Casket From The Hearse,* 

*And Lined Up On Each Side Of Mike Monsoor's Casket,* 

*Were His Family Members, Friends, Fellow Sailors, And Well-wishers.*​ 

*The Column Of People Continued From The Hearse, All The Way To The Grave Site.*​ 

*What The Group Didn't Know At The Time Was,* 

*Every Navy Seal* *(45 To Be Exact)* 

*That Mike Monsoor Saved That Day Was Scattered Through-Out The Column!*​ 

*As The Pallbearers Carried The Rosewood Casket*​
*Down The Column Of People To The Grave Side.* 

T*he Column Would Collapse..* 

*Which Formed A Group Of People That Followed Behind.*​

*Every Time The Rosewood Casket Passed A Navy Seal,* 

*He Would Remove His Gold Trident Pin From His Uniform,* *And Slap It Down Hard,* 

*Causing The Gold Trident Pin To Embed Itself* 

*Into The Top Of The Wooden Casket!*​

*Then The Navy Seal Would Step Back From The Column, And Salute!*​ 

*Now For Those,* 

*Who Don't Know What A Trident Pin Is,*​

*Here Is The Definition!*​ 

*After One Completes The Basic Navy Seals Program Which Lasts For Three Weeks,* 

*And Is Followed By Seal Qualification Training,* 

*Which Is 15 More Weeks Of Training,* 

*Necessary To Continue Improving Basic Skills And To Learn New Tactics And Techniques,*​

*Required For An Assignment To A Navy Seal Platoon.* 

*After successful completion,* 

*Trainees Are Given Their Naval Enlisted Code,* 

*And Are Awarded The Navy Seal Trident Pin.*​

*With This Gold Pin They Are Now Officially Navy Seals!* ​



*It Was Said,* 

*That You Could Hear Each Of The 45 Slaps From Across The Cemetery!* 

*By The Time The Rosewood Casket Reached The Grave Site,*​ 

*It Looked As Though It Had A Gold Inlay From The 45 Trident Pins That Lined The Top!*​ 


*




*​



*This Was A Fitting End To An Eternal Send-Off For A Warrior Hero!*​ 

*This Should Be Front-Page News!* 

*Instead Of The Garbage We Listen To And See Every Day.*​
​


----------



## unorthodox (Mar 9, 2011)

couldnt have said better if i tried


----------



## tardis (Mar 9, 2011)

GanJulia said:


> I hate reality entertainment... and _I_ know about Charlie Sheen. only because he's bi-winning..


Maybe i'm smoking too much pot and watching too much fox news, but I think Charlie Sheen has enslaved Lybia and the people are throwing a revolt against him in the streets and he stands up on the palace swinging a machete around in the air and refusing to show what he's drinking unless they pay him to the rebel forces....

but it could just be good weed. ;P


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 9, 2011)

Babies stop that. lol 

[video=youtube;Rc47LcvIxyI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rc47LcvIxyI[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;y7Q5T7hSa5Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7Q5T7hSa5Q[/video] 
lmao, I loved Carson.


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 9, 2011)

Some guys just know how to hang.


----------



## DaBong (Mar 10, 2011)

Is this fricken dog nuts or what ? LOL

[video=youtube;gNqJxuq3oJk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNqJxuq3oJk[/video]


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2011)

I totally agree with Smokey. I was at the funeral of a very good friend last year who was a Marine and put down his life to save people he didn't know, so find your laughs somewhere else!!! Jij bent een kut wijf Meanweed!!!



SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> dude that aint bullshit...that sailor gave his life and earned the congressional medal of honor. where the fuck is your respect?


----------



## doctorD (Mar 10, 2011)

I dont think he was disrespecting anything. His point is valid though. Not one thing about the post made me lol. Huge thanks to the soldier and his family for the sacrifice they have made for me so I can look at some pics that do make me lol. Now please back to the funny.

Ok I did just reread the post. It is valid like I said but he does come off as a prick.


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;mtTN0FSoXq8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtTN0FSoXq8&tracker=False[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 10, 2011)

http://www.thatvideosite.com/video/the_truck_is_not_stoppingthe_truck_is_not_stopping

[video]http://www.thatvideosite.com/video/the_truck_is_not_stoppingthe_truck_is_not_stopping[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;MJ6ltsPMoQ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJ6ltsPMoQ0&tracker=False[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Leothwyn (Mar 10, 2011)

If this guy isn't eligible for a Darwin award, he ought to get some kind of award for stupidity:


----------



## Leothwyn (Mar 10, 2011)

I want a shirt like this:


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 10, 2011)

How lucky can one person be?

[video=youtube;-FjRUsyIZmU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FjRUsyIZmU&tracker=False[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 10, 2011)

Maybe you have to be from Detroit to really appreciate this one. Go Ford!
28 million hits, so it isn't new. But, it is good

[video=youtube;4TshFWSsrn8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TshFWSsrn8&tracker=False[/video]


----------



## unorthodox (Mar 10, 2011)

EFILROFKGD said:


> how will starting a new funny thread help things be more funny ..


cant really hurt....the different sites we all go to have different media and this is an awesome share thread, idgaf what people that dont post say. if you dont like it or dont add to the pool then gtfo...i cant say that you will be missed by me. to everyone else that posts on a regular basis keep it up! posts funny, (or not) pix vids or stories (i can read i dont mind), old or new. i enjoy them all. this thread is what it is and im cool with it


----------



## unorthodox (Mar 10, 2011)

oooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhh yyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh
FIRST POST AT PAGE 1000
bi-winning....?

(for future viewers, its march 13 2011 and that was a charlie sheen burnout reference...)


----------



## El420 (Mar 10, 2011)

Watch grandmas face light up as she unwraps a homely selection of chocolate cracks





Human Centipede Tatt





???


----------



## ChubbySoap (Mar 10, 2011)

mahahaha


----------



## unorthodox (Mar 10, 2011)

[/QUOTE]
i read that and the bible and jewish torah (old testimentof the bible) the quran and the necronomicon.....the more you know indeed


----------



## Louis541 (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Louis541 (Mar 10, 2011)

The most awesome glass piece ever.


----------



## MediMary (Mar 10, 2011)

Miss MeanWeed said:


> *WTF is this bullshit, the thread is PICS THAT MAKE YOU LOL, not EMOTIONAL AND INSPIRATIONAL DRIVEL thread*



_ Gota agree with the point of your post that this thread is for funny posts not sentimental stuff.
Now the way you worded it sounded like you thought the guy dying for his country and getting the medal of honor was drivel. 
I don't know if thats what you meant, but I can def agree with you that particular post shouldn't have ever made into the funny thread, if anything its down right depressing and takes the funny right out of you, as long as shits out in the air. 

I personally would like to see more funny pictures and less stories, but thats just me.

_


----------



## Louis541 (Mar 10, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> this thread has simply become "run up my post count".
> 
> 
> hasn't been funny for months.





fdd2blk said:


> i don't see the LOL.



Did I forget how to count? Cause last I checked that was two.  Your post that you said was the second one on that page actually started a new page, so wrong again. 

I fear if I have to explain the awesomeness of the pipe picture, it would take so many words as I would lose interest before I was done typing, so I'm not gonna try.


----------



## IregAt420 (Mar 10, 2011)

You both have your heads up your asses.

STFU, everyone knows you two dont like eachother.

ON WITH THE FUNNY


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 10, 2011)

Louis541 said:


> Did I forget how to count? Cause last I checked that was two.  Your post that you said was the second one on that page actually started a new page, so wrong again.
> 
> I fear if I have to explain the awesomeness of the pipe picture, it would take so many words as I would lose interest before I was done typing, so I'm not gonna try.


your page settings must be different then mine. this page starts at post 9991 for me. 

this is the "LOL" thread, not the "awesome" thread. you took a wrong turn at the sheen thread.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 10, 2011)

IregAt420 said:


> You both have your heads up your asses.
> 
> STFU, everyone knows you two dont like eachother.
> 
> ON WITH THE FUNNY



nice insult. 


I'm not here to battle anyone. i simply wish we could go back to ONLY POSTING FUNNY PICTURES. i see the same handful of people running up post counts with shit that was never even meant to be funny. i'm here as a moderator trying to moderate the direction this thread is going. i'm aiming for "FUNNY PICTURES". 

every post is a fucking battle with you all. it's rather old and boring at this point. can't even follow along on a thread theme.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 10, 2011)

Hitler cat lol


----------



## Louis541 (Mar 10, 2011)

Louis541 said:


> You have 2 posts on this page, and neither of them made me LOL.



WOO HOO!!

10,000th post.

FDD I'd be amazed that a bunch of stoners have stayed this close to on topic for 10,000 posts and 2 years, don't you think?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## IregAt420 (Mar 10, 2011)

Lol, I wasnt tryin to insult either of you.

I just got the notifications that this thread was bumped, kept checking back to nothing but a catfight.

Glad its over, Now I need to remove the foot from MY mouth.


----------



## Louis541 (Mar 10, 2011)

paul rudd is a lucky mother fucker.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 10, 2011)

How did that happen ^^


----------



## MediMary (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## unorthodox (Mar 10, 2011)

fdd, no disrespect. i have read several of your posts when it comes to cannabis and although not directed twards me you have helped me in growing my plants, i thank you for that. this thread is what it is now, it has regular posters and the odd poster and funny or not it does not need to get negitave. if you would, could you please step aside and allow the thread to continue. i will start an asshole thread and if you like you can join in and rip on whomever you like. i would be a daily poster as im sure a few here with a slight darkside. this is the haha thread you are far from making me haha. after 3 bottles of wine to my face i think i have exprecessed my opinion in a calm manner. the asshole thread will follow shortly and i think it will be funn there


----------



## MediMary (Mar 10, 2011)

Anyone read japanese? Im dying to know what this site is all about 
http://www.qq937.com/mhxx/tz/3370.html?cid=3370


----------



## canuckgrow (Mar 10, 2011)

You uptight weiners......I can't believe you actually even smoke weed LOL.....IF YOU DON'T LIKE WHAT IS POSTED SKIP OVER IT UNTIL YOU FIND SOMETHING TO LIKE. Can't believe the level of anal juice flowing all up in this shit..............Now as you were.


----------



## Louis541 (Mar 10, 2011)

MediMary said:


> Anyone read japanese? Im dying to know what this site is all about
> http://www.qq937.com/mhxx/tz/3370.html?cid=3370


I can't read it, but I'm pretty sure it's Chinese.


----------



## unorthodox (Mar 10, 2011)

the asshole thread, i know more than one of you would enjoy the tang of the dark side..... https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/415713-nsfw-scone-room-you-will.html#post5430289


----------



## dangledo (Mar 10, 2011)

They clearly didnt want crusty lips hitting their shit... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pw760lhCZJw&feature=related


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 10, 2011)

unorthodox said:


> fdd, no disrespect. i have read several of your posts when it comes to cannabis and although not directed twards me you have helped me in growing my plants, i thank you for that. this thread is what it is now, it has regular posters and the odd poster and funny or not it does not need to get negitave. if you would, could you please step aside and allow the thread to continue. i will start an asshole thread and if you like you can join in and rip on whomever you like. i would be a daily poster as im sure a few here with a slight darkside. this is the haha thread you are far from making me haha. after 3 bottles of wine to my face i think i have exprecessed my opinion in a calm manner. the asshole thread will follow shortly and i think it will be funn there


this thread has become stupid. we need to fix it.  it's nothing personal, it's about the thread. 

who doesn't like funny pictures?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 10, 2011)

unorthodox said:


> fdd, no disrespect. i have read several of your posts when it comes to cannabis and although not directed twards me you have helped me in growing my plants, i thank you for that. this thread is what it is now, it has regular posters and the odd poster and funny or not it does not need to get negitave. if you would, could you please step aside and allow the thread to continue. i will start an asshole thread and if you like you can join in and rip on whomever you like. i would be a daily poster as im sure a few here with a slight darkside. this is the haha thread you are far from making me haha. after 3 bottles of wine to my face i think i have exprecessed my opinion in a calm manner. the asshole thread will follow shortly and i think it will be funn there


as far as an "asshole thread", i'll let YOU start it.


----------



## SublimeSilence (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## unorthodox (Mar 10, 2011)

1 i love funny pictures, and vids and stories, if your gonna add thats awesome!
2 i said i would and did start the thread already, you musta missed the link...
here it is ... https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/415713-nsfw-scone-room-you-will.html
close it if you like but i think us adults can handle it


----------



## chillwills (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## chillwills (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## SublimeSilence (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## MediMary (Mar 10, 2011)

I love it when folks who joined last month start telling folks who have been here since the site started how it is


----------



## SublimeSilence (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## MediMary (Mar 10, 2011)

Man I remember those days, being like 13, I had no control of the little guy, he would just salute for no reason.


----------



## unorthodox (Mar 10, 2011)

MediMary said:


> I love it when folks who joined last month start telling folks who have been here since the site started how it is


 clean out your inbox dude cant reply its full. thanks for playing though, it was fun while it lasted. not even a "thread closed" threads just fuckin gone, wiped off the internets. its cool i was just messin around fdd, keep with the funny people. carry on!


----------



## ChubbySoap (Mar 10, 2011)

http://www.julienberthier.org


----------



## chillwills (Mar 11, 2011)

MediMary said:


> Man I remember those days, being like 13, I had no control of the little guy, he would just salute for no reason.


 
Lol He could of at least tucked it up into his waistband like I did.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## chillwills (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## chillwills (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## chillwills (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## StonedPony (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## DST (Mar 11, 2011)

Laughter is a very personal thing, what one person finds funny, another may not....

I still liked the post about the marine and glad it was posted, whether or not people thought it was funny. And I'll be fuked if I am subbing to a thread of

The written Jokes thread
The funny Gif thread
The one Liner thread
The knock knock whos there thread...

And not to forget.....

The Extremely PC jokes thread - WARNING - absolutely not funny at all.

Perhaps you will find this funny, perhaps not. I laughed but then it means something to me.






Peace, DST


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## chillwills (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## chillwills (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## chillwills (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## MediMary (Mar 11, 2011)

DST said:


> Laughter is a very personal thing, what one person finds funny, another may not....
> 
> I still liked the post about the marine and glad it was posted, whether or not people thought it was funny. And I'll be fuked if I am subbing to a thread of
> 
> ...


Good point about combining everything that would be kinda silly, but I still stand by posting sad depressing stories in the funny thread is silly.
I doubt even one person found that marine post funny in any way and if anything 
This was me       

shall I post up a bunch of sad stories for everyone to suck the funny right out them? im just saying a thread dedicated to funny pictures and a story about a officer getting killed doesnt seem to mesh very well.

Well maybe there are some germans who found the story funny, (Schadenfreude)
[video=youtube;t9B-ZoS0wvU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9B-ZoS0wvU[/video]


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 11, 2011)

i also would like to announce that this picture is officially fuckin retired from this thread it has been posted more then 100 times at the very least..please god help us find a new picture


----------



## chillwills (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## StonedPony (Mar 11, 2011)

EFILROFKGD said:


> i also would like to announce that this picture is officially fuckin retired from this thread it has been posted more then 100 times at the very least..please god help us find a new picture


ok


34567890


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 11, 2011)

http://www.kontraband.com/videos/26063/Lady-Gagas-Purse/#show


----------



## chillwills (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## chillwills (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 11, 2011)

HERE IS A NEW BONER PIC TO REPLACE THE PLAYED OUT ONE THAT I RETIRED THIS AM


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## chillwills (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## chillwills (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 11, 2011)

http://www.heaven666.org/unusual-balkan-rituals-49956.php
if ur not gonna watch the whole video at least watch from min 5 to 7 lol


----------



## Big P (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Mar 11, 2011)

[youtube]rTSrTabfRl0[/youtube]


----------



## Big P (Mar 11, 2011)

[youtube]t59Y5VLxDMI[/youtube]


----------



## Big P (Mar 11, 2011)

[youtube]yysbbPStfWw[/youtube]


----------



## Big P (Mar 11, 2011)

[youtube]vZ5P6RUvbVM[/youtube]


----------



## Big P (Mar 11, 2011)

[youtube]zDd3KdzDWX4[/youtube]


































[youtube]rU0Pdtv0xJQ[/youtube]


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 11, 2011)

10 characters


----------



## Leothwyn (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## StonedPony (Mar 11, 2011)

Ten ways to kill your husband - strange murder weapons . . . 

The alarm clock booby trap . . . 





The electric hairdryer . . . 






The cunning hand grenade attached to the door handle . . . 





The killer hate message . . . 





The killer ice lolly with dagger . . .






The exploding cigarette bomb . . .





The suicide rifle . . .





The killer door handle . . .



 
The cunning land mine hidden under some weeds . . .



 
The warning message . . .



 
The poisoned alphabet soup . . .



 
The scull and crossbones salt and pepper shakers . . .



 
The deadly lamp shade . . .



 
The trigger hair dryer . . .





The bull's eye target . . .


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 11, 2011)

every boys dream


----------



## Big P (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## ChubbySoap (Mar 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;-kDlLCc2NyM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kDlLCc2NyM[/video]


----------



## W N L (Mar 12, 2011)

ChubbySoap said:


> [video=youtube;-kDlLCc2NyM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kDlLCc2NyM[/video]


Thats pretty god damn cool!


----------



## NONHater (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## El420 (Mar 12, 2011)

use the elements bro


----------



## r1tony (Mar 12, 2011)

ChubbySoap said:


> [video=youtube;-kDlLCc2NyM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kDlLCc2NyM[/video]


niggah.. dont EVER post shti like that again after I toook couple tokes on the SLH.. what the fuck.a


----------



## IregAt420 (Mar 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;uguXNL93fWg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=uguXNL93fWg[/video]


feels good to contribute


----------



## DaBong (Mar 13, 2011)

this dude eatin magic mushrooms or sumpthin?


----------



## StonedPony (Mar 13, 2011)

DaBong said:


> this dude eatin magic mushrooms or sumpthin?


----------



## StonedPony (Mar 13, 2011)

A guy with a black eye boards his plane bound for Pittsburgh and sits down in his seat. He notices immediately that the guy next to him has a black eye, too. He says to him, 'Hey, this is a coincidence, we both have black eyes mind if I ask how you got yours?' The other guy says, 'Well, it just happened, it was a tongue twister accident. See, I was at the ticket counter and this gorgeous blonde with the most massive breasts in the world was there. So, instead of saying, 'I'd like two tickets to Pittsburgh, ' I accidentally said, 'I'd like two pickets to Tittsburgh'. . . . so she socked me a good one. ' The first guy replied, 'Wow! This is unbelievable. Mine was a tongue-twister too. I was at the breakfast table and I wanted to say to my wife, 'Please pour me a bowl of Frosties, honey. ' But I accidentally said, 'You have ruined my life you evil, self-centered, fat-assed bitch.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 13, 2011)

[FONT=&quot]There are 3 dogs in a veterinarian clinic: a Poodle, a Chihuahua, and a Great Dane. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]The poodle asks the Chihuahua," What are you in here for?" The Chihuahua says," Well usually I&#8217;m a good dog...but I have a huge problem with my mail man. I don&#8217;t know why, I just always have to bite him, and I gave him a serious injury. So... they&#8217;re going to put me to sleep today. What are you here for?" he asks the poodle.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The poodle says, "Well usually I'm a pretty good dog, but my owners son always sticks his finger in my food while I'm eating. And when he does that...I just got to bite him I don&#8217;t know why. And I really hurt him. So there going to put me to sleep today."[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The two dogs look at the Great Dane, and the Great Dane is like 20 times bigger than them. And they ask," DAMN MAN!!! What are you in here for? You never see Great Danes in the pound." And the Great Dane says," Awwww, you guys wouldn't believe me if I told you." And they said, "JUST TELL US!"[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]So the Great Dane says, "Well usually I'm a pretty good dog, but you see I have like the hottest owner in the world. She&#8217;s a beautiful woman with a HOT RACK and SEXY ASS. One day when she got out of the shower, she bent over to get a towel. When she did, I totally lost all self-control. So I mounted her and started GOING AT IT!!!"[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The two dogs say, "DAMN MAN!!! So they&#8217;re going to put you to sleep too huh???&#8221; [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]And the Great Dane replies, "HELL NO, I'M JUST HERE TO GET MY NAILS TRIMMED!"[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 13, 2011)

I have also found that asking them in for a toke works also, but my dogs do the job fine at keeping the god squad away.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## GanJulia (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## Leothwyn (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## N0iZ (Mar 14, 2011)

These cartoons always cracked me up as a kid, and still give me a chuckle to this day.


[youtube]nsFeLTkKaHM[/youtube]

[youtube]Mp_mQadLjsI[/youtube]

[youtube]s0yeP_we7eM[/youtube]

[youtube]gxKAoqn6Bw4[/youtube]

[youtube]_jRJKGwt3hE[/youtube]


You just can't beat Ol'Tex Avery


----------



## DaBong (Mar 14, 2011)

Leothwyn said:


>


wow....i never thought i would see a redneck water skiing! LOL


----------



## StonedPony (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## chillwills (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## chillwills (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## StonedPony (Mar 14, 2011)

chillwills said:


>


 


the one with the dogs look like my big rottie and my GF's yorkie LOL they never get it right always sleeping on wrong one LOL....now that made me laugh


----------



## r1tony (Mar 14, 2011)

I miss the old scrubs!

[video=youtube;mL8_4hFjtc0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mL8_4hFjtc0&NR=1&feature=fvwp[/video]


----------



## r1tony (Mar 14, 2011)

Fixed your post.


----------



## dangledo (Mar 14, 2011)

I met a girl in the park the other evening. There was an instant spark between us. She immediately dropped to her knees and laid on the grass at my feet. As we lay there making love, I thought to myself, "these taser guns are well worth the money...."


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 14, 2011)

http://www.someecards.com/2011/03/14/bully-forgets-to-be-bigger-than-kid-hes-bullying

MUST SEE TV RIGHT HERE


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 14, 2011)

I can't find it anywhere but they have a Facebook

Does not look like the bully came out on top

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_132711806802243&ap=1


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 14, 2011)

there is a video up on facebook let me find a link for u

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=157762297615657


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 14, 2011)

and here is a link to the kid who was bullied to fars fan support page. he subsequently was suspended from school and is facing criminal charges

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_132711806802243&ap=1


----------



## purpz (Mar 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;mKSyPoxzT6w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKSyPoxzT6w[/video]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 14, 2011)

EFILROFKGD said:


> and here is a link to the kid who was bullied to fars fan support page. he subsequently was suspended from school and is facing criminal charges
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_132711806802243&ap=1


DAMN EVIL FACEBOOK! Can't see if one is not a member and logs on, and that will NEVER happen with me.
I guess an easy way for govt. and schools to track and see who is into watching that kind of thing though.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 14, 2011)

I was just gonna post that
[video=youtube;k9dYgk6lpao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9dYgk6lpao[/video]
stupid punk.


----------



## fullbags09 (Mar 14, 2011)

Big P said:


>


dude, i just shit myself that was so funny


----------



## Leothwyn (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## chillwills (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Mar 15, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> I was just gonna post that.


link didnt work, sweet vid though

[video=youtube;90Ygb1Oy67Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90Ygb1Oy67Y[/video]


----------



## Jer La Mota (Mar 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;8AyVh1_vWYQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AyVh1_vWYQ&NR=1[/video]


----------



## YungMoolaBaby (Mar 15, 2011)

IT'S THE GUILE VERSION!!!!

[video=youtube;1yT63NLwz8E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yT63NLwz8E[/video]


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 15, 2011)

EFILROFKGD said:


> and here is a link to the kid who was bullied to fars fan support page. he subsequently was suspended from school and is facing criminal charges
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_132711806802243&ap=1


fuck...you gotta be signed into facebook to watch this shit...i dont have a facebook 

edit: thanks youngmoola, that lil dipshit got SLAMMED!! hahaha

now was the bully facing criminal charges?? of the other kid?


----------



## YungMoolaBaby (Mar 15, 2011)

http://encyclopediadramatica.com/The_Casey

HAHAHAHA!!!!

"The Aftermath

The Rat has a dislocated knee, therefore messing up his hourly breakdance routines.

The Rat has been suspended for twenty two days, during which time he will dig himself underground to avoid the Beast's wrath in future.[citation needed]

The Beast got suspended for four days, according to his sister. However, it seems more likely he is taking a voluntary four day holiday in order to feed and slumber, so he can continue punishing those who wrong him.

The Rat's parents are suing anyone and everyone, including the Beast and the school. However, The Beast trades not in currency, but in human souls, so this will prove pointless for the Rat's swarm."


----------



## YungMoolaBaby (Mar 15, 2011)

Alright one more and I'm done with this but AHAHAHAHAH!

[video=youtube;FlXAPrYZ7PU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlXAPrYZ7PU&feature=player_embedded[/video]

I mean one more after this ( I love this shit ).


----------



## El420 (Mar 15, 2011)

lmao..


----------



## StonedPony (Mar 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;puNHJr3d6AU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puNHJr3d6AU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## StonedPony (Mar 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;in-vhSpKdNg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=in-vhSpKdNg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 15, 2011)

This pic always makes me laugh


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 15, 2011)

just wrap the image link with this


----------



## chillwills (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## K21701 (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## NONHater (Mar 15, 2011)

EFILROFKGD said:


> You tube took down the bully video citing tos violations. I posted a facebook link to it on the previous page


[video=youtube;8FR0CiYwwMI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FR0CiYwwMI[/video]


----------



## NONHater (Mar 15, 2011)

One dude needs to cover his baby!!!!!!!!


----------



## mygirls (Mar 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;BBb5ulZwsxA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBb5ulZwsxA[/video]


----------



## chillwills (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## BDBandit (Mar 16, 2011)

[youtube]EccSxieeF4c[/youtube]

this guy is awesome!


----------



## chillwills (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 16, 2011)

Ten Letters


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 16, 2011)

WOW I can feel the top of my head coming off

have got a joint for him


----------



## DST (Mar 17, 2011)

Johns Not Mad.....probably funnier if you are originally frm the UK and well into your 30's. I know we shouldn't laugh at people with Tourettes but they ran this documentary when I was a sick teenager and we all thought it was hilarious. Some people then even thought it was all a big prank. They recently ran another documentary 20 years on...John is still quite Hat Stand to be honest. Now his dog gets the brunt of his tourettes....anyhoo, dance remix
[youtube]XYXiQ8n2-Qs[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Mar 17, 2011)

And this is John these days.....Fuck of Nosey...hahahaha
[youtube]KtCG0wG-5E0[/youtube]


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 17, 2011)

View attachment 1499586View attachment 1499585View attachment 1499584

I'm back


----------



## chillwills (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 17, 2011)

Ten letters


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 17, 2011)

Cheap easy laugh. 

[video=youtube;sXbenPX5igM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXbenPX5igM[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Daath (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## fullbags09 (Mar 18, 2011)

dgk4life said:


> well color me dumb but i would like to find out...............ps


you dont see the extra arm?


----------



## Stonedsamurai (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 18, 2011)

Today's history lesson. . . 

There is an old Hotel/Pub in Marble Arch, London ...

 

....which used to have gallows adjacent. Prisoners were taken to the gallows (after a fair trial of course) to be hung. The horse drawn dray, carting the prisoner was accompanied by an armed guard, Who would stop the dray outside the pub and ask the prisoner if he would like ''ONE LAST DRINK''. 

If he said YES it was referred to as "ONE FOR THE ROAD" 

If he declined, that prisoner was "ON THE WAGON"


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 18, 2011)

View attachment 1500925


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't think I can embed this, but it is incredible how do they get them to do this [video]http://elrellano.com/videos_online/4624/circo-roncalli.html[/video]

If it doesn't embed here's the link
http://elrellano.com/videos_online/4624/circo-roncalli.html


----------



## chillwills (Mar 18, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> I don't think I can embed this, but it is incredible how do they get them to do this [video]http://elrellano.com/videos_online/4624/circo-roncalli.html[/video]
> 
> If it doesn't embed here's the link
> http://elrellano.com/videos_online/4624/circo-roncalli.html


Hahaaha She was totally in on it. She was holding the fox and you could see the ferrets wiggling around in the coat. And she lets loose of the drop down panels that let the ferrets fall out.

Still cool though.


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 18, 2011)

Drop panels... I didn't think of that, I was thinking, 'I hope they don't have any loose teeth' lol. 



chillwills said:


> Hahaaha She was totally in on it. She was holding the fox and you could see the ferrets wiggling around in the coat. And she lets loose of the drop down panels that let the ferrets fall out.
> 
> Still cool though.


----------



## purpz (Mar 18, 2011)

last nights Jay Leno, Obama talking about radiation ------> LINK http://www.nbc.com/the-tonight-show/video/pres-obama-on-radiation-speech-31711/1314680/


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 18, 2011)

purpz said:


> last nights Jay Leno, Obama talking about radiation ------> LINK http://www.nbc.com/the-tonight-show/video/pres-obama-on-radiation-speech-31711/1314680/


 That was funny.


----------



## Devildog93 (Mar 18, 2011)

I ate entirely TOO MUCH !!!!


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 18, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 1499863
> 
> Ten letters


i looked at this for soo long and didnt see what the big deal was...then i felt like an asshole


----------



## StonedPony (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## StonedPony (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Leothwyn (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## legalizeitcanada (Mar 19, 2011)

dont know if this was posted yet but LMAO

"American girls use the mouth"

[youtube]-vtFwxnbJl8[/youtube]

<edit - i don't know how to embed this shit so here's the link!) DEFINITELY WORTH THE WATCH!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vtFwxnbJl8


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 19, 2011)

Ok Ok The First Ladies Flaps?? WTF


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 19, 2011)

More


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Mar 20, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> Ok Ok The First Ladies Flaps?? WTF
> 
> View attachment 1503847


 ROFLMFAO nice moose knuckle Bush


----------



## AussieSesher420 (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## AussieSesher420 (Mar 20, 2011)

LOL +1 rep? LOL


----------



## AussieSesher420 (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## AussieSesher420 (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## AussieSesher420 (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 20, 2011)

...............


----------



## Stonedsamurai (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;aLZKz4-bnTU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLZKz4-bnTU[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 21, 2011)

A chicken farmer went to a local bar.... Sat next
to a woman and ordered a glass of champagne..

The woman perks up and says, 'How about that? I just ordered a glass of
champagne, too!'

'What a coincidence' the farmer says. 'This is a special day for me....
I am celebrating'

'This is a special day for me too, I am also
celebrating!' says the woman.

'What a coincidence!' says the farmer! As they clinked glasses the man
asked, 'What are you celebrating?'

'My husband and I have been trying to have a child and today my
gynecologist told me that I am pregnant!'

'What a coincidence,' says the man. 'I'm a chicken farmer and for years
all of my hens were infertile, but today they are all laying fertilized
eggs.'

'That's great!' says the woman. 'How did your chicken s become fertile?'

'I used a different cock,' he replied.

The woman smiled and said, 'What a coincidence


----------



## StonedPony (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## StonedPony (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 21, 2011)

creative rick rolling


----------



## StonedPony (Mar 21, 2011)

efilrofkgd said:


> creative rick rolling


fucking epic>......................................good find>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 21, 2011)

I know it is a commercial but the dog is just too cool. lol

[video=youtube;X2SjW8Qxfqg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2SjW8Qxfqg[/video]


----------



## bestbuds09 (Mar 21, 2011)

wait for it wait for it..............

[youtube]w4-9E7TM-0k[/youtube]


----------



## El420 (Mar 22, 2011)

Cosby cunnilingus





Poor Kid





Pussy Money Weed





Toms 1st





Jew York Jets





Fox 11 fail


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 22, 2011)

lmao

[video=youtube;17b3WIciRvs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17b3WIciRvs[/video]


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 22, 2011)

Home Depot Scam 

A heads up for those men who may be regular Home Depot customers in the area. This one caught me by surprise. 

Over the last month I became a victim of a clever scam while out shopping. Simply going out to get supplies has turned out to be quite traumatic. 
Don't be naive enough to think it couldn't happen to you or your friends. 

Here's how the scam works: 

Two seriously good-looking 20-21 year-old girls come over to your car as you are packing your bags into the trunk. They both start wiping your 
windshield with a rag and Windex, with their breasts almost falling out of their skimpy T-shirts. It is impossible not to look. 
When you thank them and offer them a tip, they say 'No' and instead ask you for a ride to McDonald's. You agree and they get in the backseat. 

On the way, they start undressing. Then one of them climbs over into the front seat and starts crawling all over you, while the other one steals your wallet. 

I had my wallet stolen Jan. 4th, 9th, 10th, twice on the 15th, 17th, 20th, 24th & 29th. Also Feb. 1st, 5th, twice on the 8th, 16th, 23rd, 26th, 30th, three times last Saturday and very likely again 
This upcoming weekend. 

So tell your friends to be careful. 

[FONT=&quot]P.S. Wal-mart has wallets on sale $2.99 each.[/FONT]


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 22, 2011)

Damn, I know fuel costs are high...but I think they cut back a little too much for rocket fuel.



bestbuds09 said:


> wait for it wait for it..............
> 
> [youtube]w4-9E7TM-0k[/youtube]


----------



## StonedPony (Mar 22, 2011)

here is EBAYS finest products
http://cgi.ebay.com/4-LIQUID-ASS-CRAP-NASTY-stinks-/370489492120?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5642e50298

http://cgi.ebay.com/iPLUNGE-iPHONE-Smart-Phone-iPOD-Holder-Stand-Fred-FUN-/190514858454?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c5b9209d6

http://cgi.ebay.com/pc-prankster-great-prank-/220605628865?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item335d1ec1c1

http://cgi.ebay.com/Pet-Ghost-/280557056652?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item415280f28c


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 22, 2011)

The thing is, all those strange things will probably make one millionaire.



StonedPony said:


> here is EBAYS finest products
> http://cgi.ebay.com/4-LIQUID-ASS-CRAP-NASTY-stinks-/370489492120?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5642e50298
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/iPLUNGE-iPHONE-Smart-Phone-iPOD-Holder-Stand-Fred-FUN-/190514858454?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c5b9209d6
> ...


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 23, 2011)

[FONT=&quot]The Bank of Montreal was running a recent Password Audit and found Stevie O'Toole from Conception Bay (Newfoundland) using the following password:[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]MickeyDonaldMinnieGoofyDaffyBugsElmerPlutoOttawa[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]When Stevie was asked why he had such a long password, he replied,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]'Lard t'underin geesus! Are yez blind er' stupid? I wuz told me password had to be at least 8 characters long wit' one capital''[/FONT]


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 23, 2011)

*Golf Scam*​ [FONT=&quot]Just got scammed out of $25. Bought Tiger Woods DVD entitled "My Favorite 18 Holes".

Turns out it's about golf.

Absolute waste of money. Pass this on so others don't get scammed

Best Regards,

Charlie Sheen[/FONT]​


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 23, 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]
The man in the bar was about as drunk as its possible to get.

A group of guys notice his condition and decide to be good Samaritans and take him home. 



First they stand him up to get to his wallet so they can find out where he lives, but he keeps falling down. He fell down eight more times on the way to the car, each time with a real thud. 



After they get to his house, he falls down another four times getting him to the door.

His wife comes to the door, and one guy says, "We brought your husband home."

The wife asks, "Where's his wheelchair?" 

[/FONT]*


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 23, 2011)

Must be StonedPoney's X mother inlaw
*[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]*


----------



## StonedPony (Mar 23, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> View attachment 1509828
> 
> Must be StonedPoney's X mother inlaw
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*


 thats the bitch alright..............


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## heir proctor (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 23, 2011)

Doctor there's something stuck in my mouth, well lets have a look


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 23, 2011)

Ten letters


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 23, 2011)

Ten letters


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 23, 2011)

I think when you nuked them twice that was payback, what happened was tragic and if Cali fell into the ocean Japan would be there so save your ass.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Mar 23, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> I think when you nuked them twice that was payback, what happened was tragic and if Cali fell into the ocean Japan would be there so save your ass.


 well put.....it sucks what happened there and .....a nuke is pretty harsh punishment


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;ool1XOxSSjo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ool1XOxSSjo[/video]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 23, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> [video=youtube;ool1XOxSSjo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ool1XOxSSjo[/video]


I completely and totally can't remember what I was thinking prior to seeing this...


----------



## StonedPony (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## El420 (Mar 23, 2011)

Toke n talkers RMember this hat?





AD Fail





yum yum yum yum yum


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## yamban (Mar 23, 2011)

El420 said:


> Toke n talkers RMember this hat?


man, Im not on here very much, but I saw that thread.. I mean I'd be pissed too if I were him LOL

Probably won't make anyone laugh but I added something into this picture  I like it


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Dizzle Frost (Mar 23, 2011)

The faces on everyone makes me LOL.....she looks like shes in trouble


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 23, 2011)

they did so well after we nuked them they should have no problem bouncing back from a lil natural disaster..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Mar 23, 2011)

the dude behind her looks like hes about to slip 14" of natural disaster in her when the camera isnt looking nomore


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 24, 2011)

El420 said:


> Toke n talkers RMember this hat?


hahaha..i do remember that thread.. is that the op modeling his new hat his daddy bought him?


----------



## bestbuds09 (Mar 24, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> View attachment 1510807
> 
> 
> The faces on everyone makes me LOL.....she looks like shes in trouble


 
i cant remember what other site ive seen this @, but i think she was there to fuck the leader of the village. it was a japanese porn clip, i think or i just made that shit up in my head lol


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## MediMary (Mar 24, 2011)

totally epic, 






good shit man !


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## chillwills (Mar 24, 2011)

EFILROFKGD said:


> they did so well after we nuked them they should have no problem bouncing back from a lil natural disaster..


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## Leothwyn (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## MediMary (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Mar 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;zulEMWj3sVA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zulEMWj3sVA&feature=player_embedded[/video]

[video=youtube;3fDPQqO8N-A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fDPQqO8N-A&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 25, 2011)

*GOLF PANTIES*


*The Norskie's wife steps up to the tee and, as she bends over to place her ball, a gust of wind blows her skirt up and reveals her lack of underwear. * 
*'Good God, woman! Why aren't you wearing any skivvies?', Ole demanded.*

*'Well, you don't give me enough housekeeping money to afford any. **The Norkski immediately reaches into his pocket and says, 'For the sake of decency, here's a 50. Go and buy yourself some underwear.'* 

*Next, the Irishman's wife bends over to set her ball on the tee. Her skirt also blows up to show that she, too, is wearing no undies. **'Blessed Virgin Mary, woman! You've no knickers. Why not?' **She replies, 'I can't afford any on the money you give me.'* 

*Patrick reaches into his pocket and says , 'For the sake of decency, here's a 20. Go and buy yourself some underwear!'* 

*Lastly, the Scotsman's wife bends over. The wind also takes her skirt over her head to reveal that she, too, is naked under it. *

*'Sweet mudder of Jaysus, Aggie! Where ta friggin hell are yer drawers?' **She too explains, 'You dinna give me enough money ta be able ta affarrd any.'* 

*The Scotsman reaches into his pocket and says, 'Well, fer the love 'o decency, here's a comb...**Tidy yerself up a bit.*


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 25, 2011)

Helga hung the wash out to dry, put a roast in the oven, then went downstairs to pick up some dry cleaning.

"Gootness, it's hot," she mused to herself as she walked down Main street . She passed by a tavern and thought, "Vy nodt?" so she walked in and took a seat at the bar.

The bartender came up and asked her what she would like to drink. "Ya know," Helga said, "it is so hot I tink I'll have myself zee cold beer."

The bartender asked, "Anheuser Busch?"

Helga blushed and replied, "Vell fine, tanks, und how's yer pecker?"


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 25, 2011)

*It takes 7 seconds for food to pass from mouth to stomach.*

*A human hair can hold 3kg. *

*The length of a penis is 3 times the length of the thumb. *

*The femur is as hard as concrete. *

*A woman's heart beats faster then a man's. *

*Women blink 2x as much as men. *

*We use 300 muscles just to keep our balance when we stand.*

* A woman has read this entire text. A man is still looking at his thumb..*


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 25, 2011)

A Senior Moment.


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 25, 2011)

AN ILLEGAL POEM 
 by Illegal Immigrants 


I cross river, poor and broke, 
Take bus, see employment folk. 

Nice man treat me good in there, 
Say I need go see Welfare. 

Welfare say, 'You come no more, 
We send cash right to your door.' 

Welfare checks, they make you wealthy, 
Medicaid it keep you healthy! 

By and by, Got plenty money, 
Thanks to you, TAXPAYER dummy. 

Write to friends in motherland, 
Tell them 'come, fast as you can' 

They come in buses and Ford trucks, 
I buy big house with welfare bucks. 

They come here,we live together, 
More welfare checks, it gets better! 

Fourteen families, they moving in, 
But neighbor's patience wearing thin. 

Finally, white guy moves away, 
I buy his house, and then I say, 

'Find more aliens for house to rent.' 
In my yard I put a tent. 

Send for family they just trash, 
But they, too, draw welfare cash! 

Everything is very good, 
Soon we own whole neighborhood.. 





We have hobby it called breeding, 
Welfare pay for baby feeding. 

Kids need dentist? Wife need pills? 
We get free! We got no bills! 

TAXPAYER crazy! 
He pay all year, To keep welfare 
running here. 

We think  America darn good place! 
Too darn good for white man race. 

If they no like us, they can go, 
Got lots of room in Mexico.


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 25, 2011)

How many days old are you? 

http://www.korn19.ch/coding/days.php


----------



## YungMoolaBaby (Mar 25, 2011)

Check out the CBS? interview about it with her.. HAHAHA she is so awful....
[video=youtube;CD2LRROpph0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=CD2LRROpph0[/video]

WTF

[video=youtube;6gEZuKH0rzw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gEZuKH0rzw&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## VER D (Mar 25, 2011)

YungMoolaBaby said:


> Check out the CBS? interview about it with her.. HAHAHA she is so awful....
> [video=youtube;CD2LRROpph0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=CD2LRROpph0[/video]
> 
> WTF
> ...


[video=youtube;pi00ykRg_5c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pi00ykRg_5c&feature=feedf[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 25, 2011)

NEVER, EVER, QUESTION A DRUNK! ​ 
I was shopping at the local supermarket where I selected:​ 
A half-gallon of 2% milk,
A carton of eggs,
A quart of orange juice,
A head of lettuce,
A 2 lb. Can of coffee and
A 1 lb. Package of bacon​ 
As I was unloading my items on the conveyor belt to check out, a drunk
standing behind me watched as I placed the items in front of the cashier.. ​ 
While the cashier was ringing up the purchases, the drunk calmly stated --
'You must be single.'​ 
I was a bit startled by this proclamation, but I was intrigued by the
derelict's intuition, since I indeed had never found Mr. Right. I looked at
the six items on the belt and saw nothing particularly unusual about my
selections that could have tipped off the drunk to my marital status.​ 
Curiosity getting the better of me, I said, 'Yes you are correct. But how on
earth did you know that?'​ 
The drunk replied -- 'Cause you're ugly.'​


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 25, 2011)

*BREAKING NEWS FROM LIBYA*

&#1606;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1711;&#1585; &#1585;&#1601;&#1578; &#1587;&#1575;&#1740;&#1607; &#1662;&#1740;&#1583;&#1575; &#1606;&#1740;&#1587;&#1578; &#1606;&#1602;&#1588; &#1583;&#1740;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608; &#1670;&#1588;&#1605; &#1582;&#1740;&#1585;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575; &#1606;&#1602;&#1588; &#1587;&#1575;&#1740;&#1607; &#1583;&#1711;&#1585; &#1606;&#1605;&#1740; &#1583;&#1575;&#1606; 
&#1606;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1711;&#1585; &#1585;&#1601;&#1578; &#1587;&#1575;&#1740;&#1607;. &#1585; &#1585;&#1601;&#1578; &#1587;&#1575;&#1740;&#1607; &#1662;&#1740;&#1583;&#1575; &#1606;&#1740;&#1587;&#1578; &#1606;&#1602;&#1588; &#1583;&#1740;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608; &#1740;&#1585;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575; &#1606;&#1602;&#1588; &#1587;&#1575;&#1740;&#1607; &#1583;&#1711;&#1585; 
&#1606;&#1605;&#1740; &#1583;&#1575;&#1606; &#1606;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1711;&#1585; &#1585;&#1601;&#1578; &#1587;&#1575;&#1740;&#1607; &#1662;&#1740;&#1583;&#1575; &#1606;&#1740;&#1587;&#1578; &#1606;&#1602;&#1588; &#1583;&#1740;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608; &#1670;&#1588;&#1605; &#1582;&#1740;&#1585;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1711;&#1585; &#1585;&#1601;&#1578; &#1587;&#1575;&#1740;&#1607; 
&#1662;&#1740;&#1583;&#1575; &#1606;&#1740;&#1587;&#1578; &#1606;&#1602;&#1588; &#1583;&#1740;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608; &#1670;&#1588;&#1605;
&#1582;&#1740;&#1585;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575; &#1606;&#1602;&#1588; &#1587;&#1575;&#1740;&#1607; &#1583;&#1711;&#1585; &#1606;&#1605;&#1740; &#1583;&#1575;&#1606; &#1606;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1711;&#1585; &#1585;&#1601;&#1578; &#1587;&#1575;&#1740;&#1607;. &#1585; &#1585;&#1601;&#1578; &#1587;&#1575;&#1740;&#1607; &#1662;&#1740;&#1583;&#1575; &#1606;&#1740;&#1587;&#1578; &#1606;&#1602;&#1588; 
&#1583;&#1740;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608; &#1670;&#1588;&#1605; &#1582;&#1740;&#1585;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575; &#1606;&#1602;&#1588; &#1587;&#1575;&#1740;&#1607; &#1583;&#1711;&#1585; &#1606;&#1605;&#1740; &#1583;&#1575;&#1606; &#1606;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1711;&#1585; &#1585;&#1601; &#1587;&#1575;&#1740;&#1607; &#1662;&#1740;&#1583;&#1575; &#1606;&#1740;&#1587;&#1578; &#1606;&#1602;&#1588; 
&#1583;&#1740;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608; &#1670;&#1588;&#1605; &#1582;&#1740;&#1585;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575;
&#1606;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1711;&#1585; &#1585;&#1601;&#1578; &#1587;&#1575;&#1740;&#1607; &#1662;&#1740;&#1583;&#1575; &#1606;&#1740;&#1587;&#1578; &#1606;&#1602;&#1588; &#1583;&#1740;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608; &#1670;&#1588;&#1605; &#1582;&#1740;&#1585;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575; &#1606;&#1602;&#1588; &#1587;&#1575;&#1740;&#1607; &#1583;&#1711;&#1585; &#1606;&#1605;&#1740; &#1583;&#1575;&#1606; 
&#1606;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1711;&#1585; &#1585;&#1601;&#1578; &#1587;&#1575;&#1740;&#1607;. &#1585; &#1585;&#1601;&#1578; &#1587;&#1575;&#1740;&#1607; &#1662;&#1740;&#1583;&#1575; &#1606;&#1740;&#1587;&#1578; &#1606;&#1602;&#1588; &#1583;&#1740;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608; &#1670;&#1588;&#1605; &#1582;&#1740;&#1585;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575; &#1606;&#1602;&#1588; &#1587;&#1575;&#1740;&#1607; 
&#1583;&#1711;&#1585; &#1606;&#1605;&#1740; &#1583;&#1575;&#1606; &#1606;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1711;&#1585; &#1585;&#1601;&#1578; &#1587;&#1575;&#1740;&#1607; &#1662;&#1740;&#1583;&#1575; &#1606;&#1740;&#1587;&#1578; &#1606;&#1602;&#1588; &#1583;&#1740;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608; &#1670;&#1588;&#1605; &#1582;&#1740;&#1585;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575;
&#1606;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1711;&#1585; &#1585;&#1601;&#1578; &#1587;&#1575;&#1740;&#1607; &#1662;&#1740;&#1583;&#1575; &#1606;&#1740;&#1587;&#1578; &#1606;&#1602;&#1588; &#1583;&#1740;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608; &#1670;&#1588;&#1605; &#1582;&#1740;&#1585;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575; &#1606;&#1602;&#1588; &#1587;&#1575;&#1740;&#1607; &#1583;&#1711;&#1585; &#1606;&#1605;&#1740; &#1583;&#1575;&#1606; 
&#1606;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1711;&#1585; &#1585;&#1601;&#1578; &#1587;&#1575;&#1740;&#1607;. &#1585; &#1585;&#1601;&#1578; &#1587;&#1575;&#1740;&#1607; &#1662;&#1740;&#1583;&#1575; &#1606;&#1740;&#1587;&#1578; &#1606;&#1602;&#1588; &#1583;&#1740;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608; &#1670;&#1588;&#1605; &#1582;&#1740;&#1585;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575; &#1606;&#1602;&#1588; &#1587;&#1575;&#1740;&#1607; 
&#1583;&#1711;&#1585; &#1606;&#1605;&#1740; &#1583;&#1575;&#1606; &#1606;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1711;&#1585; &#1585;&#1601;&#1578; &#1587;&#1575;&#1740;&#1607; &#1662;&#1740;&#1583;&#1575; &#1606;&#1740;&#1587;&#1578; &#1606;&#1602;&#1588; &#1583;&#1740;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608; &#1670;&#1588;&#1605; &#1582;&#1740;&#1585;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575;
&#1587;&#1575;&#1740;&#1607;. &#1585; &#1585;&#1601;&#1578; &#1587;&#1575;&#1740;&#1607; &#1662;&#1740;&#1583;&#1575; &#1606;&#1740;&#1587;&#1578; &#1606;&#1602;&#1588; &#1583;&#1740;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608; &#1670;&#1588;&#1605; &#1582;&#1740;&#1585;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575; &#1606;&#1602;&#1588; &#1587;&#1575;&#1740;&#1607; &#1583;&#1711;&#1585; &#1606;&#1605;&#1740; &#1583;&#1575;&#1606; 
&#1606;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1711;&#1585; &#1585;&#1601;&#1578; &#1587;&#1575;&#1740;&#1607; &#1662;&#1740;&#1583;&#1575; &#1606;&#1740;&#1587;&#1578; &#1606;&#1602;&#1588; &#1583;&#1740;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608; &#1670;&#1588;&#1605; &#1582;&#1740;&#1585;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575;

If I hear anything else, I'll let you know.


----------



## Louis541 (Mar 25, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> *BREAKING NEWS FROM LIBYA*
> 
> &#1606;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1711;&#1585; &#1585;&#1601;&#1578; &#1587;&#1575;&#1740;&#1607; &#1662;&#1740;&#1583;&#1575; &#1606;&#1740;&#1587;&#1578; &#1606;&#1602;&#1588; &#1583;&#1740;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608; &#1670;&#1588;&#1605; &#1582;&#1740;&#1585;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575; &#1606;&#1602;&#1588; &#1587;&#1575;&#1740;&#1607; &#1583;&#1711;&#1585; &#1606;&#1605;&#1740; &#1583;&#1575;&#1606;
> &#1606;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1711;&#1585; &#1585;&#1601;&#1578; &#1587;&#1575;&#1740;&#1607;. &#1585; &#1585;&#1601;&#1578; &#1587;&#1575;&#1740;&#1607; &#1662;&#1740;&#1583;&#1575; &#1606;&#1740;&#1587;&#1578; &#1606;&#1602;&#1588; &#1583;&#1740;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608; &#1740;&#1585;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575; &#1606;&#1602;&#1588; &#1587;&#1575;&#1740;&#1607; &#1583;&#1711;&#1585;
> ...



Wait, huh?

If you can not find the light went shadow eyes staring at the wall and the role we do not don the role of other shade
If the light went shadow. The role of the shadow was not found R. Wall and other shade Yrh Our role
If Dan was not a shadow of light is found and the role of eyes staring at the wall if we went to Shadow
Not find a role and eye wall
We do not stare again don the role of the shadow if the light went shadow. Shadow went to find a role R is
We stared at the wall and eye shadow role again don not find the light if the shelf is not the role of shadow
Our eyes and stared at the wall
If you can not find the light went shadow eyes staring at the wall and the role we do not don the role of other shade
If the light went shadow. Shadow went to find a role R is the eye wall and staring at our shadow role
Don not go again if the light does not shadow the role find eyes staring at the wall and we
If you can not find the light went shadow eyes staring at the wall and the role we do not don the role of other shade
If the light went shadow. Shadow went to find a role R is the eye wall and staring at our shadow role
Don not go again if the light does not shadow the role find eyes staring at the wall and we
Shadow. Shadow went to find a role R is the eye wall and stare We do not don the role of other shade
If you can not find the light went shadow eyes staring at the wall and our role


----------



## patlpp (Mar 25, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> *It takes 7 seconds for food to pass from mouth to stomach.*
> 
> *A human hair can hold 3kg. *
> 
> ...



That's just plain unfair!! What a man trap! Excellent. Is that from the back knuckle to the tip of the thumb or do I include the thumbnail........... 
Edit: Don't add the thumbnail.


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 25, 2011)

What's the difference between an oscillatory and a trepidatory earthquake?

1. This calculation is just for engineers:


And, this is for the layman -- like you.

This is a trepidatory earthquake -- and up and down movement...


This is an oscillatory earthquake -- a side to side movement. 



And this is a combination of both trepidatory and oscillatory:




Isn't science beautiful when properly explained.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 25, 2011)

[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]A husband and wife are shopping in their local Wal-Mart.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The husband picks up a case of Budweiser and puts it in their cart.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]'What do you think you're doing?' asks the wife.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]'They're on sale, only $10 for 24 cans,' he replies.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]'Put them back, we can't afford them,' demands the wife, and so they carry on shopping.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]A few aisles further on along the woman picks up a $20 jar of face cream and puts it in the basket.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]'What do you think you're doing?' asks the husband.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]'It's my face cream. It makes me look sexy and beautiful for you when we're making love,' replies the wife.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Her husband retorts: 'So does 24 cans of Budweiser ... at half the price.'[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 25, 2011)

[FONT=&quot]All the children are restless and the teacher decides to have an early dismissal.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Teacher: "Whoever answers the questions I ask, first and correctly can leave early today."[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Little Johnny says to himself "Good, I want to get outta here. I'm smart and will answer the question."[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Teacher: "Who said ' Four Score and Seven Years Ago'?"[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Before Johnny can open his mouth, Susie says, "Abraham Lincoln."[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Teacher: "That's right Susie, you can go home."[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Johnny is mad that Susie answered the question first.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Teacher: "Who said 'I Have a Dream'?"[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Before Johnny can open his mouth, Mary says, "Martin Luther King."[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Teacher: "That's right Mary, you can go."[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Johnny is even madder than before.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Teacher: "Who said 'Ask not, what your country can do for you'?"[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Before Johnny can open his mouth, Nancy says, "John F. Kennedy."[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Teacher: "That's right Nancy , you may also leave."[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Johnny is boiling mad that he has not been able to answer any of the questions.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]When the teacher turns her back Johnny says, "I wish these bitches would keep their mouths shut!"[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The teacher turns around: "NOW WHO SAID THAT?"[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Johnny: "TIGER WOODS. CAN I GO NOW?"[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 25, 2011)

[FONT=&quot]
> A man wakes up in the hospital bandaged from head to foot. The 
> doctor comes in and says, "Ah, I see you've regained consciousness. Now 
> you probably won't remember, but you were in a huge pile-up on the 
> freeway. You're going to be ok, you'll walk again and everything, but your 
> penis was severed in the accident and we couldn't find it.
>
>
>
> The man groans, but the doctor goes on, "You've got $9000 in 
> insurance compensation coming and we now have the technology to build you 
> a new penis. They work great but they don't come cheap. It's roughly $1000 
> an inch."
>
> The man perks up. "So," the doctor says,"You must decide how many 
> inches you want. But I understand that you have been married for over 
> thirty years and this is something you should discuss with your wife. If 
> you had a five incher before and get a nine incher now she might be a bit 
> upset. If you had a nine incher before and you decide to only invest in a 
> five incher now, she might be disappointed. It's important that she plays 
> a role in helping you make a decision."
>
> The man agrees to talk it over with his wife. The doctor comes 
> back the next day, "So, have you spoken with your wife?"
>
>
>
> "Yes I have," says the man.
>
> "And has she helped you make a decision?"
>
> "Yes" says the man.
>
>
>
> "What is your decision?" asks the doctor..
>
> "We're getting granite countertops."

[/FONT]


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## chillwills (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## chillwills (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## chillwills (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;QpTWutrp5Xk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpTWutrp5Xk[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 27, 2011)

We're at the beach, Fuck You!​


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 27, 2011)

Ten letters


----------



## Shangeet (Mar 27, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 1517616
> Ten letters




very funny


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## GanJulia (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 28, 2011)

Fucking is an unluckily named town in Austria whose town and traffic signposts are frequently stolen (surprise&#8230. Particularly amusing to many tourists is a sign saying 
"Fucking &#8211; please not so fast" which refers to the speed of traffic, but with an obvious double entendre to English speaking visitors.


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 28, 2011)

CONFESSION

A guy goes into the confessional box after years being away from the Church.

He pulls aside the curtain, enters and sits himself down. There's a fully equipped bar with crystal glasses, the best vestry wine, Guinness on tap, cigars and liqueur chocolates nearby, and on the wall a fine photographic display of buxom ladies who appear to have mislaid their garments.

He hears a priest come in:

"Father, forgive me for it's been a very long time since I've been to confession and I must admit that the confessional box is much more inviting than it used to be".

The priest replies, "Get out, you idiot. You're on my side."


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 28, 2011)

*The guy never saw it coming.*​ 
Notice the suspect behind the car, apparently firing a gun - you see the smoke from the muzzle, and a split second later - the Shepherd Police Dog leaps across the roof of the auto, clamps onto the suspect, and brings him down so quickly - you'll watch it several times to really appreciate the valor of this dog.​


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 28, 2011)

[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]You can't see the dots on the face of the dam in this long shot.[/FONT]​
[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Now you can see the dots.[/FONT]


[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Well look what we've got! Alpine Ibex.[/FONT]


[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]They eat the moss and lichen and lick minerals off the face of the dam.[/FONT]
​
​


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 28, 2011)

It's had 3.5 million hits, but, Wow. 

[video=youtube;lI1vw0-CVXk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lI1vw0-CVXk[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 28, 2011)

once again, how do they do that?
[video=youtube;Lsmdnr8a3Oc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lsmdnr8a3Oc[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;wqcAvk-qviA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqcAvk-qviA[/video]


----------



## El420 (Mar 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;xMyNtGN2a7s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMyNtGN2a7s[/video]


----------



## Slojo69 (Mar 29, 2011)

El420 said:


> [video=youtube;xMyNtGN2a7s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMyNtGN2a7s[/video]


GAH!! That video pissed me off, who the hell edits every second of a video with a step by step explanation to an animal stand off? Thumbs down! Iono why the hell that pissed me off so much but it did and now i have to go find something to make me happy again. Thanks alot el420!


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 29, 2011)

It is definitely time for summer


----------



## StonedPony (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 29, 2011)

VER D said:


> [video=youtube;pi00ykRg_5c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pi00ykRg_5c&feature=feedf[/video]


this was pretty damn funny


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 29, 2011)

Arkansas Gas Chamber



Not a pretty way to die, but extremely effective. Since this gas chamber was pressed into service... violent crime in Arkansas has dropped 90%.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 29, 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]As the bus stopped and it was her turn to get on, she became aware that 
her skirt was too tight to allow her leg to come up to the height of 
the first step of the bus.

Slightly embarrassed and with a quick smile to the bus driver, she 
reached behind her to unzip her skirt a little, thinking that this 
would give her enough slack to raise her leg. She tried to take the step, 
only to discover that she couldn't. 

So, a little more embarrassed, she once again reached behind her to 
unzip her skirt a little more, and for the second time attempted the 
step.

Once again, much to her chagrin, she could not raise her leg. With a 
little smile to the driver, she again reached behind to unzip a little 
more and again was unable to take the step. 

About this time, a large Texan who was standing behind her picked her up 
easily by the waist and placed her gently on the step of the bus. 

She went ballistic and turned to the would-be Samaritan and yelled, &#8216;How 
dare you touch my body! I don't even know who you are!' 

The Texan smiled and drawled, &#8216;Well, ma'am, normally I would agree with 
you, but after you unzipped my fly three times, I kinda figured we 
were friends .'[/FONT] *


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 29, 2011)

something in the bag let me see



was kind of strange clicking the full size button on this one


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 29, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> Arkansas Gas Chamber
> 
> View attachment 1522680
> 
> Not a pretty way to die, but extremely effective. Since this gas chamber was pressed into service... violent crime in Arkansas has dropped 90%.


 Thought I would stick a bud in here thats getting the chop soon.



There is a group of them that travel around providing the service here are four of them at the weigh in.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 30, 2011)

i dont know if this mean, or really damn funny...but..i lol'd

[video=youtube;59hBjTEx8mo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59hBjTEx8mo[/video]


----------



## Richie LxP (Mar 30, 2011)

I seriously lol'd when he starty to paw the screen LOL!!!!


----------



## StonedPony (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## StonedPony (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## chillwills (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 30, 2011)

yes yes yes


----------



## ANC (Mar 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;JUpmjrHStUo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUpmjrHStUo&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## StonedPony (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## StonedPony (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 30, 2011)

Question: What do you get when you mix PMS with a GPS?

*Answer: A crazy bitch who WILL find you. *


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 30, 2011)

ten letters


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 30, 2011)

*2*

The number of
brackets, out of 5.9 million 
in ESPN'S Tournament Challenge,
that got the entire Final Four correct.


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 30, 2011)

Ok, this is a spam mail I got but what a great story. I checked with snopes and can't find if it is true or not but who cares it uplifts the human spirit. 

Pretty neat story&#8230;read the commentary below. If you saw the film, &#8220;Deliverance,&#8221; you will recall this scene&#8230;a classic. The guy playing the guitar is Ronnie Cox from Portales New Mexico .

Autism? Asperger's syndrome? Genius primary, social interaction secondary? Serendipity?........or maybe we just haven't figured it out yet. Plumbing the depths of the human mind and spirit is an eternal frontier. 
Watch the young man&#8217;s face not his fingers. 

*Read this before viewing video....* 

This is an excerpt of the film "Deliverance". When the filming group of the movie stopped at a gas station somewhere, one of the actors started to play a tune of the film on his guitar.

When a boy who was watching (an autistic) heard the music, he started to respond with notes from his banjo. They started an incredible dialogue of instruments and the autistic boy expressed himself in probably the only form in which he was prepared to communicate. 

This is how this remarkable scene, that was included in the movie, was developed and filmed. Look at the expression of the boy. At first, he seems uncertain and waiting but as the intensity of the music progressed, his lost expression was gone and an expression of pleasure and happiness was recovered; thanks to this guitar player who happened to pass by. 

After this magic moment passed, the boy returned into himself leaving this part of his externalized beauty in the film. This truly was a memorable part of the movie. 

This is a good story. I never knew it was true. 

This scene was not a part of the script until the camera man happened to catch it on film...The family was well paid; and beat poverty by accident.

Watch the little boy especially at the end... ​[video=youtube;NFutge4xn3w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFutge4xn3w[/video]
That movie scared the snot out of me. The south just was never the same after that. 'Squeal, I said, squeal, come on piggy... squeal'-WW


----------



## StonedPony (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 30, 2011)

You know the honeymoon is over when the comedians start.

The liberals are asking us to give Obama time.
We agree...and think 25 to life would be appropriate. 
--Jay Leno

America needs Obama-care like 
Nancy Pelosi needs a Halloween mask. 
--Jay Leno

Q: Have you heard about McDonald's' THIRD PRIZE (TIE) 
new Obama Value Meal? 
A: Order anything you like
and the guy behind you has to pay for it. 
--Conan O'Brien

Q: What does Barack Obama 
call lunch with a convicted felon?
A: A fund raiser.
--Jay Leno

Q: What's the difference between FIRST PRIZE
Obama's cabinet and a penitentiary?
A: One is filled with
tax evaders, blackmailers,
and threats to society.
The other is for housing prisoners. 
--David Letterman

Q: If Nancy Pelosi and Obama were on a boat
in the middle of the ocean and it started to sink,
who would be saved?
A: America !
--Jimmy Fallon

Q: What's the difference between SECOND PRIZE 
Obama and his dog, Bo?
A: Bo has papers.
-Jimmy Kimmel

Q: What was the most positive result of THIRD PRIZE (TIE) 
the "Cash for Clunkers" program?
A: It took 95% of the
Obama bumper stickers off the road.
--David Letterman


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 30, 2011)

My wife asked me, "How many women have you slept with?"
I proudly replied, "Only you, Darling. With all the others, I was awake."

Hospital Visiting Hours are 10 AM to 8 PM ​


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 30, 2011)

So new it isn't on Youtube yet. 

They are so adorable and I thank God they belong to someone else. 

http://shine.yahoo.com/event/momentsofmotherhood/twin-baby-boys-have-a-conversation-2469953/


----------



## StonedPony (Mar 30, 2011)

here is the youtube one if you want to download it and save

fucking funny as hell...........they put inflections in thier speech.........you can hear it.....

[video=youtube;LJC0FfqRkm4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJC0FfqRkm4[/video]


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 30, 2011)

Dam wrong spot, got to quite smoking this stuff, now why was I here


----------



## chillwills (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## StonedPony (Mar 30, 2011)

hahahahahahahaahh go SCOOBY hahaha and I dont think it was posed is teh funny part LOL...........


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 30, 2011)

[FONT=&quot]Brenda O'Malley is home making dinner, as usual, when Tim Finnegan arrives at her door.[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]
"Brenda, may I come in?" he asks. "I've somethin' to tell ya".[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]"Of course you can come in, you're always welcome, Tim. But where's my husband?"[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]
"That's what I'm here to be telling ya, Brenda."[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]
There was an accident down at the Guinness brewery..."[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]
"Oh, God no!" cries Brenda. "Please don't tell me."[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]
"I must, Brenda. Your husband Shamus is dead and gone. I'm sorry.[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]
Finally, she looked up at Tim. "How did it happen, Tim?"[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]
"It was terrible, Brenda. He fell into a vat of Guinness Stout and drowned."[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]
"Oh my dear Jesus! But you must tell me true, Tim. Did he at least go quickly?"[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]
"Well, Brenda... no. In fact, he got out three times to take a piss."[/FONT]


----------



## StonedPony (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 30, 2011)

Crane's not your average job


----------



## Medical Grade (Mar 30, 2011)

thank god they put those safety cones on the driver side stabilizers or it would have gone all the over


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Mar 30, 2011)

Police said they had no trouble identifying two men accused of trying to break into a Carroll apartment.
Police were responding to a call about an attempted burglary when they pulled over a car matching the alleged suspects' vehicle. Inside the car, officers found two men with their faces blackened with permanent marker.
Police said the caller described two men with painted faces attempting to break into an apartment Friday night before driving off.


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 31, 2011)

There were 3 men and they all died in a car crash and went to hell. When they got there the devil asked them all in turn a question To he first he said "what was your biggest sin on earth?" and the man replied "Oh man I just love alchol and being drunk man" so the devil showed the man to a room full of alchol of every type and description and he put the man inside and said "see you in 100 years" and locked the door. 

To the second man he asked the same question and the man replied "oh man I just love to have sex with the ladies, I was really unfaithful to my wife man". So the devil took the man and showed him to a room full of thousands of georgeous and beautiful naked women. The man ran inside and the devil said "see you in 100 years" and locked the door. 

The third man's answer to the question was"Oh man, I just LOVE weed! I'm high all the time man and I can't live without it!". The devil showed the man to a room packed with the most amazing grade-A bud you've ever seen, stacked to the roof! The man went inside and the devil locked the door after saying "see you in 100 years."

100 years later the devil came by to let the three men out. He opened the door to the first man's room and found the man collapsed on the ground, passed out with empty bottles laying around him and puke all over him. He was a mess. 

The devil opened the 2nd man's door and the man came running out of the room and cried"IM GAY! IM GAY!". 

Finally the devil came to the third man's room and opened the door. Sitting in the middle of all the bud, in the exact same position the devil had left him in was the man. He looked up at the devil and with a single tear rolling down his cheek he asked ; "Hey man, got a light?"


----------



## Leothwyn (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 31, 2011)

WW you back in Canada yet?


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 31, 2011)

here are 2 more monkeys


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 31, 2011)

*The Redneck went to the hospital a**s his wife was having a baby. *


*Upon arriving, t**he Nurse says, **"Congratulations, y**our wife has had quints, **5 big baby boys." * 

*The Redneck says, **"I'm not surprised, **I have a penis on me like a chimney." *

*The nurse replies, **"You might want to consider getting it cleaned, t**he babies are all black."*


----------



## asienk (Mar 31, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADqAWUoVtbs
slap chop boston style


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 31, 2011)

*Wreck saves choking truckers life* 

If he hadnt wrecked his rig, truck driver Richard Paylor might not be alive today.
Paylor, 56, of Fairless Hills, PA, said he was eating an apple while out on the road near Reading, when a chunk of it got stuck in his throat, according to the _Reading Eagle _newspaper_._

He told the news outlet that he doesnt remember if he blacked out. However, witnesses say they saw him slumped over the wheel of his truck. Paylor was heading west on Route 422, when his truck bounced off a guard rail and slammed into a median. He drives for Lily Transportation Corp., based in Massachusetts.

Police at the scene stated that the impact worked much like the Heimlich maneuver and dislodged the chuck of apple out of Paylors throat, which saved his life. 
He walked away from the accident with a fractured vertebra, several bruises and a cut on his head. No one else was hurt in the wreck.

See, even good food will kill you. The solution -- eat chocolate.


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 31, 2011)

roflmao, I like police dogs like that one. 

[video=youtube;tZqAGJZEYe8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZqAGJZEYe8[/video]


----------



## crashbog127 (Mar 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;qsANs5gditk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsANs5gditk[/video]


----------



## chillwills (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## chillwills (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## chillwills (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## chillwills (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## chillwills (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## DaBong (Apr 1, 2011)

Which idiot decided to give this guy a loaded gun?

And when do we see this "professional"? Is it before or after he shoots himself in the foot? LMAO

[video=vimeo;21796612]http://vimeo.com/21796612[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 1, 2011)

During the late 60's, most television programs and commercials were live. There were no "pre-recorded" programs. There were some obvious problems with this method. No "retakes" and "bloopers" were a regular occurrence. ​ 
This is no blooper! ​ 
This guy was just VERY upset with his boss, and told it like he thought it was. What a great job of ad-libbing. ​ 
He never misses a beat while the camera man is just about to lose it. 
​ 
The commercial got on the air... but only once. We have to assume he quit right after the commercial -- one way or another. 
​[video=youtube;IByDSLeM6Lk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IByDSLeM6Lk[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 1, 2011)

*RECTUM STRETCHER (if you don't laugh at this one, there is something wrong.) *

*While she was "flying" down the road yesterday, a woman passed over a bridge only to find a cop with a radar gun on the other side lying in wait. The cop pulled her over, walked up to the car, with that classic patronizing smirk we all know and love, asked, "What's your hurry?" 

To which she replied, "I'm late for work." *
*
Oh yeah," said the cop, "what do you do?" *

*I'm a rectum stretcher," she responded. 

The cop stammered, "A what? A rectum stretcher? And just what does a rectum stretcher do?" 

"Well," she said, "I start by inserting one finger, then work my way up to two fingers, then three, then four, then with my whole hand in. I work from side to side until I can get both hands in, and then I slowly but surely stretch it, until it's about 6 feet wide." 

"And just what the hell do you do with a 6 foot asshole ? " he asked. 

"You give him a radar gun and park him behind a bridge..." 

Traffic Ticket - $95.00 
Court Costs - $45.00 
Look on the Cop's Face? PRICELESS !!!*


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2011)

http://explainthisimage.com/

Some examples:


----------



## DaBong (Apr 1, 2011)

[video=vimeo;21801189]http://www.vimeo.com/21801189[/video]


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2011)

ok, I'll stop now....


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 1, 2011)

DST

Don't you see "tired"?

The other pics show why more resources need to be placed in Mental Health.


cof


----------



## Leothwyn (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 1, 2011)

DaBong said:


> Which idiot decided to give this guy a loaded gun?
> 
> And when do we see this "professional"? Is it before or after he shoots himself in the foot? LMAO
> 
> [video=vimeo;21796612]http://vimeo.com/21796612[/video]


"bring that other gun out Bryan" lol...he fuckin pulls out an ar-15 after he shoots himself..

I wonder if he was forced to "retire"


----------



## ANC (Apr 1, 2011)

chillwills said:


>


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 1, 2011)

*Proof That Men Have Not Evolved Much*​


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 1, 2011)

http://www.mentalzero.com/Another-Bully-Starts-A-Fight-Only-To-Get-Destroyed-3272.html

in the link is a way better bully beat down then the last one posted, not the greatest footage but better beating


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 2, 2011)

still one of my favorites from post # 8
*




*


----------



## Kodank Moment (Apr 2, 2011)

There are no rules to this thread. I've seen a hundred things reposted and double posted. Just shut up, laugh or don't laugh, and move on. No fucking arguing over dumb shit. You aren't gonna make him delete his repost and it doesn't matter if you did. Let it go!!!!!!










Hahahahahahaha.....now stfu.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 2, 2011)

I guess some Guests just overstay there welcome.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 2, 2011)

I know I saw them


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 2, 2011)

in to the breach again



The sammich one cracks me up ROTFWL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 3, 2011)

[youtube]21OH0wlkfbc[/youtube]


----------



## Devildog93 (Apr 3, 2011)

Fuck me.........RUN !


----------



## Leothwyn (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## Devildog93 (Apr 3, 2011)

WTF is with this GIF ????????







Creepy as hell.....


----------



## Devildog93 (Apr 3, 2011)

I'd have to kill this prick.


----------



## Devildog93 (Apr 3, 2011)

BAM !!!!!!


----------



## Devildog93 (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## guest420 (Apr 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;i-x1vvxZa6U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-x1vvxZa6U[/video]

thought i would add to the epicness of this thread.


----------



## chillwills (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## Devildog93 (Apr 4, 2011)

A Dick Story.....


----------



## Stonedsamurai (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Apr 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;2LtBSqGzi3o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LtBSqGzi3o&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 4, 2011)

*COUPON FOR GASOLINE!!!!!*


*I didn't realize it,**but these coupons are good for one gallon of gas at most retailers. I have seen them around, but until recently never took advantage of them, I never realized their actual worth.*





*You probably have one or two just lying around somewhere, now is the time to use them before they lose their value, and it's too late!!*








*SEE COUPON BELOW...*


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 4, 2011)

I guess the lesson is don't give her a mood ring. Simple.


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 4, 2011)

They still want more letters


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 4, 2011)

*Proofreading is a dying art, wouldn't you say?*

*Man Kills Self Before Shooting Wife and Daughter*

*Something Went Wrong in Jet Crash, Expert Says*
*R**eally? Ya think?*
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Police Begin Campaign to Run Down Jaywalkers*
*Now that's taking things a bit far!*

*-----------------------------------------------------------*
*Panda Mating Fails; Veterinarian Takes Over*
*What a guy!*
*--------------------------------------------------------------- *

*Miners Refuse to Work after Death*
*No-good-for-nothing' lazy so-and-so's!*
*------------------------------------------------------ *

*J**u**venile Court to Try Shooting Defendant*
*See if that works any better than a fair trial!*
*----------------------------------------------------------*

*War Dims Hope for Peace*
*I can see where it might have that effect!*
*----------------------------------------------------------------*

*If Strike Isn't Settled Quickly, It May Last Awhile*
*Ya think?!*
*----------------------------------------------------------------------- *

*Cold Wave Linked to Temperatures*
*Who would have thought!*
*----------------------------------------------------------------*

*Enfield ( London ) Couple Slain;**Police**Suspect Homicide*
*They may be on to something!*
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Red Tape Holds Up New Bridges*
*You mean there's something stronger than duct tape?*
*----------------------------------------------------------*

*Man Struck By Lightning:**Faces Battery Charge*
*He probably IS the battery charge!*
*---------------------------------------------- *

*New Study of Obesity Looks for Larger**Test Group*
*Weren't they fat enough?!*
*-----------------------------------------------*

*Astronaut Takes Blame for Gas in Spacecraft *
*That's what he gets for eating those beans!*
*---------------- ---------------------------------*

*Kids Make Nutritious Snacks*
*Do they taste like chicken?*
******************************************

*Local High School**Dropouts**Cut in Half*
*Chainsaw Massacre all over again!*
*****************************************************

*Hospitals are Sued by 7 Foot Doctors*
*Boy, are they tall!*
*********************************************

*And the winner is....*
*Typhoon Rips Through Cemetery; Hundreds Dead*

*Did I read that right?*
**************************************************** *


----------



## chillwills (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Apr 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;ZJ380SHZvYU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJ380SHZvYU&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Slojo69 (Apr 5, 2011)

ANC said:


> [video=youtube;ZJ380SHZvYU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJ380SHZvYU&feature=player_embedded[/video]


Mother .... fuckers ....


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Apr 5, 2011)

I forgot how to embed but here are the links,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0TxfwB3BWQ&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0wq6bCiuLo

if someone can remind me Ill edit


----------



## Slojo69 (Apr 5, 2011)

legalizeitcanada said:


> I forgot how to embed but here are the links,
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0TxfwB3BWQ&feature=related
> 
> ...


No spaces --->[ youtube ] "enter the numbers and letters after the equals sign in the URL of the video here" [ / youtube ] <--- no spaces. Simple way of doing it, there are a few other ways too


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2011)

Slojo is bang on there....if you are still confused (I was when I first done it, kept getting blank screens, lol) Here it is on word.


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 5, 2011)

Momma, sees her baby...​ 






He looks like he is thinking, 
'What the hell just happened? 
Did I just get my butt kicked by a squirrel?​


----------



## ANC (Apr 5, 2011)

Well they are hung to below the knees.


----------



## HisGirl420 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hahahahah sorry I just thought this fools face was priceless


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 5, 2011)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> and thats why i dont have a facebook


 Damn straight. It is a spoofed news report, but everything they discussed is out there in one easy place for them to look.
A lot of people joke or suspect it is a government gathering info site. The joke may be on us.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 5, 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]The skunk has replaced the Eagle as the new symbol [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]of the American Presidency.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]It is half black, half white, and everything it does stinks![/FONT]*


----------



## chillwills (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## Samatha Green (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Apr 6, 2011)

_*Grammar Nazi*_

__
_"a &#8211; A person who believes proper grammar (and spelling) should be used by everyone whenever possible. _
_b &#8211; One who attempts to persuade or force others to use proper grammar and spelling._
_c &#8211; One who uses proper grammar and spelling to subtly mock or deride those who do not; an exhibitor of grammatical superiority._
_d &#8211; One who advocates linguistic clarity; an opponent of 1337-speak._
_ e &#8211; One who corrects others' grammar; the spelling police."_

_




_


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 6, 2011)

Glad it wasn't my truck or my anyone I know. The great thing about this is at the end look at how many people came to help. 
[video=youtube;na1_2LhankE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=na1_2LhankE[/video]


----------



## r1tony (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## r1tony (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## HisGirl420 (Apr 6, 2011)

Sorry that you have to read some lol


----------



## chillwills (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## chillwills (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## chillwills (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## chillwills (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## Leothwyn (Apr 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;X3iFhLdWjqc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3iFhLdWjqc&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Apr 7, 2011)

Maybe its a tampax add. I can hear the punchline, my mind says no, but my hands say yes. New dempax, now with glitter strings. may cause dental cavities, birth deformity and death.


----------



## wiseguy316 (Apr 7, 2011)

I thought it was a pull cord like and a doll, to make it talk


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 7, 2011)

Ten characters​


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 7, 2011)

*Marriage is sharing *
*The old man placed an order for one hamburger, French fries and a drink.*

*He unwrapped the plain hamburger and*
*carefully cut it in half, placing one half in front of his wife**.*

*He then carefully counted out the French fries, dividing them into two piles and neatly placed one pile in front of his wife.*

*He took a sip of the drink, his wife took a sip and then set the cup down between them. As he began to eat his **few bites of hamburger, the people around them were looking over and*
*whispering. *

*Obviously they were thinking, 'That poor old couple - all they can afford is one meal for the two of them.'*

*As the man began to eat his fries a young man came to the table and politely offered to buy another meal for **the old couple. The old man said, they were just fine - they were used to **sharing everything. *

*People closer to the table noticed the little old lady hadn't eaten a bite. She **sat there watching her husband eat and occasionally taking turns sipping the drink.. *

*Again, the young man came over and begged them to let him buy another meal for them. This time the old woman **said 'No, thank you, we are used to sharing everything.'*

*Finally, as the old man finished and was wiping his face neatly with the napkin, the young man again came over to the little old lady who had yet to eat a single bite of food and asked **'What is it you are waiting for?' *

*She answered*
*(Continue below - This is great) *

*'THE TEETH.'*


----------



## lokie (Apr 7, 2011)

ten charcter


----------



## Devildog93 (Apr 8, 2011)

This isn't so much funny as hella creepy........


----------



## Big P (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Apr 8, 2011)

*Drew Barrymore*​


----------



## Big P (Apr 8, 2011)

*what celeberties really look like when you wake up next to them:*






​​​*Jennifer Lopez*​​​​*




Jessica Alba








Julia Roberts 








Kate Moss








Kim Kardashian










Pink









Renee Zellweger



​*


----------



## Big P (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## bengrowin (Apr 8, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/embed/omxrg3377Tc"


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 8, 2011)

The music sucks but the pictures in the video are just incredible. Only 1,900 hits.

Don't know why it won't embed but it is worth the click. 


[video]http://youtu.be/ogYy1hH7ZXI?hd=1[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 8, 2011)

Why are things not embedding?


----------



## chillwills (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 9, 2011)

*Top Ten Reasons Why Men Prefer Guns Over Women*​ 
**​ 
*And here we go...*

*#10 - You can trade an old 44 for a new 22.*​ 
*#9 - You can keep one gun at home and have another for when you're on the road.*​ 
*#8 - If you admire a friend's gun and tell him so, he will probably let you try it out a few times.*​ 
*#7 - Your primary gun doesn't mind if you keep another gun for a backup.*​ 
*#6 - Your gun will stay with you even if you run out of ammo.*​ 
*#5 - A gun doesn't take up a lot of closet space.*​ 
*#4 - Guns function normally every day of the month.*​ 
*#3 - A gun doesn't ask , "Do these new grips make me look fat?"*​ 
*#2 - A gun doesn't mind if you go to sleep after you use it.*​ 

 

*#1 - You can buy a silencer for a gun*​


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 9, 2011)

*Engine work
*A mechanic was removing a cylinder-head from the motor of a Harley
motorcycle when he spotted a well-known cardiologist in his shop.

The cardiologist was there waiting for the service manager to come and
take a look at his bike when the mechanic shouted across the garage.

"Hey, Doc, want to take a look at this?"

The cardiologist, a bit surprised, walked over to where the mechanic was working on the motorcycle.

The mechanic straightened up, wiped his hands on a rag and asked, "So
Doc, look at this engine. I open its' heart, take the valves out, repair any damage, and then put them back in, and when I finish, it works just
like new. So how come I make $39,675 a year and you get the really big
bucks ($1,695,759) when you and I are doing basically the same work?"

The cardiologist paused, smiled and leaned over, then whispered to the
mechanic.....

*"Try doing it with the engine running."*


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 9, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> Why are things not embedding?


im not sure lol

[video=youtube;ogYy1hH7ZXI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogYy1hH7ZXI&feature=youtu.be&hd=1[/video]


----------



## DaBong (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## Leothwyn (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 9, 2011)

ten character


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 9, 2011)

ten characters


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;rQCm-5wn1a8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQCm-5wn1a8&feature=feedrec_grec_index[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;alH88CL-G3k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alH88CL-G3k&feature=related[/video]
Ten characters


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;LZ7GiJqMFLs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZ7GiJqMFLs&feature=related[/video]
Ten character


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 10, 2011)

The fake gun leash looks like a very clever novelty, but I wonder how many people are going to get shot walking their dogs or just carrying the think.
Any excuse for the cops and they will jump on it.


----------



## burnout88 (Apr 10, 2011)

Dead deer in a trailer park in northern Alberta. Crazy redneck drivers


----------



## Louis541 (Apr 10, 2011)

burnout88 said:


> View attachment 1543055
> 
> Dead deer in a trailer park in northern Alberta. Crazy redneck drivers


A trailer park in Alberta? The winter months must suck.......


----------



## burnout88 (Apr 10, 2011)

I live outside of town, and on the way into town there is this RV park that people live at year round, that must be cold when it hits -40


----------



## Leothwyn (Apr 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;o8VG_0tDsas]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8VG_0tDsas&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 10, 2011)

LOL that robot elephant vid was great


----------



## Richie LxP (Apr 10, 2011)

^^^^^^ That is the best video EVER! LMFAO

Robot elephant is my new hero, down with tusks R us!!!!

+Rep man ha ha


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 11, 2011)

Leothwyn said:


> [video=youtube;o8VG_0tDsas]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8VG_0tDsas&feature=player_embedded[/video]



Was That Shark Shit?


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## worm5376 (Apr 11, 2011)

It's funny how he says "all gnc stuff is junk" then tells you to use creatine, vitamin-B vitamin-c..etc.
What a dumbass..


----------



## smokinmayne (Apr 11, 2011)

[youtube]YFqtye2_3E4[/youtube]


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Apr 11, 2011)

worm5376 said:


> It's funny how he says "all gnc stuff is junk" then tells you to use creatine, vitamin-B vitamin-c..etc.
> What a dumbass..


HEY WORM LONG TIME NO TALK BROTHER.. i think he was reffering to gnc line of cleansing products bein junk.. how r u doin hows mrs. worm


----------



## worm5376 (Apr 11, 2011)

All is well, well as well as one could be in the great Oppression/depression. How bout your self Homie..



EFILROFKGD said:


> HEY WORM LONG TIME NO TALK BROTHER.. i think he was reffering to gnc line of cleansing products bein junk.. how r u doin hows mrs. worm


----------



## Louis541 (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## chillwills (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## chillwills (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## chillwills (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## chillwills (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2011)

lets have the full video!!! 

[youtube]vHXKVwpWOB0[/youtube]

fatboy slim is a genius


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 12, 2011)

*This is why the Texas Longhorn emblem is so popular.





*


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 12, 2011)

One day, long, long ago, there lived
a woman who did not whine, nag or bitch.

But it was a long time ago,
and it was just that one day


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Apr 12, 2011)

http://www.newsleader.com/article/20110412/NEWS01/104120314/1002/Staunton-man-says-drug-deal-unfair

ever get shorted on a bag well here is how someone handled that lil problem


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 12, 2011)

THOUGHT FOR THE DAY 

Have you ever wondered if the dollar bills in your purse or wallet were ever in a stripper's butt crack? 
If not, you're wondering now. Have a nice day!


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 12, 2011)

ten characters


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 12, 2011)

ten characters


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 12, 2011)

Girl talk​


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Apr 12, 2011)

how are they both sitting in front of a steering wheel, facing the same direction?? .....lol


Winter Woman said:


> Girl talk​
> View attachment 1546270


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 12, 2011)

legalizeitcanada said:


> how are they both sitting in front of a steering wheel, facing the same direction?? .....lol


 One car could be made for the US and the other a European model...Or a good photo shop.


----------



## redivider (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Apr 12, 2011)

http://www.colbertnation.com/the-colbert-report-videos/381282/april-11-2011/pap-smears-at-walgreens


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;WX8J2iDQ0Kk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WX8J2iDQ0Kk&feature=feedrec_grec_index[/video]

Ten characters


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;8tmxlqA57nU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tmxlqA57nU&feature=related[/video]
Ten characters


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;zck8P_lqkQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zck8P_lqkQA&feature=related[/video]

lol, poor donkey or is it an ass?


----------



## El420 (Apr 12, 2011)

ever meet any cool ppl on an elevator?
[video=youtube;w2lVXT-iA20]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2lVXT-iA20[/video]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 12, 2011)

jjburnout said:


> Funny 1970's anti pot short film.
> 
> http://dai.ly/baAXR1:weed:


This link works...
http://dai.ly/baAXR1

The emoticon added weed text to your link.

That was funny with all the lies I still got a good laugh. Gonna smoke a bowl now


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 12, 2011)

ten characters


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 12, 2011)

Meanwhile, in Ireland


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 12, 2011)

What is there to say...


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 12, 2011)

lol, my how big your toe is...


----------



## chillwills (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## chillwills (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## chillwills (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## worm5376 (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 13, 2011)

*A gorgeous young redhead goes into the doctor's office and said that her body hurt wherever she touched it.*​
*'Impossible!' says the doctor.. 'Show me.'*​
*The redhead took her finger, pushed on her left shoulder and screamed, then she pushed her elbow and screamed even more. She pushed her knee and screamed; likewise she pushed her ankle and screamed. Everywhere she touched made her scream.*​
*The doctor said, 'You're not really a redhead, are you?*​
*'Well, no' she said, 'I'm actually a blonde.'*​
*'I thought so,' the doctor said, 'Your finger is broken.'*​


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 13, 2011)

[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]*Aging Aunt Mildred was a 93-year-old woman who was particularly despondent over the recent death of her husband. She decided that she would just kill herself and join him in death. *[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]*Thinking that it would be best to get it over with quickly, she took out his old Army pistol and made the decision to shoot herself in the heart, since it was badly *[/FONT][FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]*broken in the first place.*

[/FONT]



[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]*Not wanting to miss the vital organ and become a vegetable and a burden *[/FONT][FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]*to someone,she called her doctor's office to inquire as to just exactly where the heart would be on a woman. *[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]*The doctor said, 'Your heart would be just **below your left breast'.*[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT] 
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]*Later* [FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]that night........ *Mildred was admitted to the hospital with a 
gunshot wound to her knee.*
[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]

[/FONT]


----------



## Leothwyn (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Secret Jardin (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## Secret Jardin (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## Secret Jardin (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## Louis541 (Apr 15, 2011)

chillwills said:


> A mod edited it to take out comments and posts that don't contain pictures.


Makes sense. I feel bad for whoever got that job.


----------



## worm5376 (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 15, 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]This morning I went to sign my dogs up for welfare. At first the lady said, 
"Dogs are not eligible to draw welfare." So I explained to her that my dogs 
are mixed in color, unemployed, lazy, can't speak English and have no frigging 
clue who their Daddy's are. They expect me to feed them, provide them with 
housing and medical care. So she looked in her policy book to see what it takes 
to qualify. My dogs get their first checks on Friday. [/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Damn, this is a great country![/FONT]*


----------



## Leothwyn (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## Leothwyn (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## Leothwyn (Apr 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;EBwqbqZ3L60]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBwqbqZ3L60&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 15, 2011)

_*this is a very touching story, very hard to read, about two brothers who were separated at birth. It's a story of life & death, and the cruel twist of fate. *_

*it's certain to stir your heart and touch your soul.*







_*View attachment 1552918*_


----------



## zazahzle (Apr 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;ikD-Uugb0zo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikD-Uugb0zo&feature=related[/video]


----------



## GanJulia (Apr 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;ymIAAts6U-4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymIAAts6U-4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 16, 2011)

The laughing baby sort of sounds like Bill Cosby. Was expecting him to ask for a pudding pop.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Apr 16, 2011)

......................................


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 17, 2011)

A Russian arrives in New York City as a new immigrant to the United States He stops the first person he sees walking down the street and says, "Thank you Mr. American for letting me into this country, giving me housing, food stamps, free medical care, and a free education!" 
 
The passerby says, "You are mistaken, I am a Mexican.." 

The man goes on and encounters another passerby. "Thank you for having such a beautiful country here in America ." 
The person says, "I not American, I Vietnamese." 

The new arrival walks farther, and the next person he sees he stops, shakes his hand, and says, "Thank you for wonderful America !" 
That person puts up his hand and says, "I am from Middle East . I am not American." 

He finally sees a nice lady and asks, "Are you an American?" 
She says, "No, I am from Africa ."  
Puzzled, he asks her, "Where are all the Americans?" 
The African lady checks her watch and says, "Probably at work."*
*


----------



## ...... (Apr 17, 2011)

I laughed


----------



## ...... (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Apr 17, 2011)

hippos are the land mammal that kills the most people every year.... appart from people that is.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Apr 17, 2011)

What is SNWS?


----------



## El420 (Apr 17, 2011)

some not work safe


----------



## ...... (Apr 17, 2011)

El420 said:


> some not work safe


thanks lol I been wondering what that meant for the longest time but never got around to asking.I just assumed it meant like big files or something like that


----------



## Tenac87 (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## chillwills (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## chillwills (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## chillwills (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## chillwills (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## mcpurple (Apr 18, 2011)

chillwills said:


>


where is the obama one with his picture and then a all of the above quote. obama is far worse them those idiots


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;ads3K0rd-jE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ads3K0rd-jE&feature=related[/video]
Ten characters


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 18, 2011)

This one is just for you McPurple. Ella Jean reminded me of it. Thanks Ella Jean. 






mcpurple said:


> where is the obama one with his picture and then a all of the above quote. obama is far worse them those idiots


----------



## chillwills (Apr 18, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> where is the obama one with his picture and then a all of the above quote. obama is far worse them those idiots


Agreed. They're all a bunch of corrupt liars.


----------



## chillwills (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 19, 2011)

*YACHT DELIVERY* 
*85 foot custom-built motor yacht complete with 4 state rooms, *
*a state-of-the-art galley, GPS System and radar for navigation, *
*twin supercharged diesel engines, etc. *
*$7,474,793.00*

*************************************************************

*Champagne, chocolate covered strawberries with cream and *
*music dockside for the excited 'soon to be owner' and a small *
*group of his friends. *

*$1500.00*

**

*Two corporate representatives, crane, and *
*rigging $2,500.00 a hour minimum...*
*complete *
*with a faulty *
*$25.00 dollar turnbuckle. *

**

*(Note the owner in the stern/back of the yacht) *

*Watching your 7 million dollar dreamboat nose dive into the *
*harbor, accompanied by two corporate *
*Representatives from the company that built it just prior to *
*'inking' the final paperwork and handing over a 7 million dollar bankers check* 



*PRICELESS!*
*So, how was your day?*


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 20, 2011)

The Italian Version of Riverdance.

[video=youtube;RTJANr7SCeU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTJANr7SCeU[/video]


----------



## StonedPony (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;lenIwoHRgZM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lenIwoHRgZM[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 20, 2011)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A former Sergeant , having served his time with the Marine Corps, took a new job as a school teacher; but just before the school year started he injured his back. He was required to wear a plaster cast around the upper part of his body. Fortunately, the cast fit under his shirt and wasn't noticeable. [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]On the first day of class, he found himself assigned to the toughest students in the school. The smart-alecky punks, having already heard the new teacher was a former Marine, were leery of him and decided to see how tough he really was, before trying any pranks. Walking confidently into the rowdy classroom, the new teacher opened the window wide and sat down at his desk. When a strong breeze made his tie flap, he picked up a stapler and promptly stapled the tie to his chest. ..... Dead silence ... He had no trouble with discipline that year. [/FONT]​


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 20, 2011)

What the hell were they on to come of with that? I might be interested in it...
In reply to *The Italian Version of Riverdance.


*


----------



## StonedPony (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## StonedPony (Apr 21, 2011)

there is really nothing to say..................sigh


----------



## chillwills (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## StonedPony (Apr 21, 2011)

chillwills said:


>


bwahahahahahhahahahhahahahahahhaahhhahaha thats teh kind of luck I have LOL


----------



## chillwills (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## chillwills (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## Leothwyn (Apr 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;9BWQ0fBefJk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BWQ0fBefJk&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## MediMary (Apr 21, 2011)

trying to find that facebook funny, where someone says they are single, then they start naming all kinds of celebrity
names, Like Rosey O Palmer, chelsea handler....
etc..
shit I can't remember any of the names


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## chillwills (Apr 21, 2011)

MediMary said:


> trying to find that facebook funny, where someone says they are single, then they start naming all kinds of celebrity
> names, Like Rosey O Palmer, chelsea handler....
> etc..
> shit I can't remember any of the names


This one? ( i dont know how to resize to post it bigger)

http://lolbyte.com/lol-pics/kyle-is-in-a-relationship/


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 21, 2011)

Happy Easter all

View attachment 1561736


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 21, 2011)

Bibical humor from the Far Side.


----------



## StonedPony (Apr 21, 2011)

I *fucking chocked on my coke while I read this one ROFLMFAO hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah*


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Apr 21, 2011)

alright im slow can someone please xplain the above pic.. lol


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 21, 2011)

EFILROFKGD said:


> alright im slow can someone please xplain the above pic.. lol


 Cast the nets = Throw out the fishing nets.
Castanets = finger musical instruments.


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 21, 2011)

.


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Apr 21, 2011)

Dirty Harry said:


> Cast the nets = Throw out the fishing nets.
> Castanets = finger musical instruments.


lmao.. i thought those were light bulbs..


----------



## Dominathan (Apr 21, 2011)

This is fucking hilarious.


----------



## chillwills (Apr 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;4UCEx3BfO-k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4UCEx3BfO-k[/video]


----------



## chillwills (Apr 22, 2011)

Imagine if you were super baked and this happened to you:
[video=youtube;0CN_HrkBlRs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CN_HrkBlRs&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## kush fario (Apr 22, 2011)

chillwills said:


> Imagine if you were super baked and this happened to you:
> [video=youtube;0CN_HrkBlRs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CN_HrkBlRs&feature=player_embedded[/video]


hahahaah the guy with the headphones is baked and that would trip me the fuck out immagin if your were on mush! haha


----------



## chillwills (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## chillwills (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## realmaple1 (Apr 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;ibKsykFg5c0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibKsykFg5c0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 22, 2011)

Got any Easter funnies??


----------



## bestbuds09 (Apr 22, 2011)

hopefully not repeats..........

[youtube]2hT3JIaZXxk[/youtube]


[youtube]E9VzZ4gUgVo[/youtube]


----------



## benny blanco (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## bestbuds09 (Apr 22, 2011)

fast forward to 0:46 sec and keep watching... i was bitting my fucking lips...... lol

[youtube]7PokysnUOo4[/youtube]


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 23, 2011)

It's best not to piss some woman off


----------



## Medical Grade (Apr 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-oCNQjC1S4
[video=youtube;O-oCNQjC1S4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-oCNQjC1S4[/video]

GO COPS, GET YOUR DOGS, LET'S PULL OVER SOME BROWN GUYS  (Sang to the tune of kie$ha's - Tik tok.)


----------



## Medical Grade (Apr 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;lqJDuZIcQ34]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqJDuZIcQ34[/video]

EVEN HAS MUSTACHE HOLDER!


----------



## redacid25 (Apr 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;LsVu8RttL4Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsVu8RttL4Q&NR=1&feature=fvwp[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 24, 2011)

....After both suffering from severe depression, 
my wife and I decided to commit suicide yesterday... 

Strangely enough after she killed herself, I started to feel a lot better and thought, fuck it! 

I'll try to make a go of it ...


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 24, 2011)

I owned a bulldog and I know just how stupid, but lovable, they are. 
[video=youtube;n-ROvdCOOrU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-ROvdCOOrU[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;4zhD0uj0NKk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zhD0uj0NKk&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## chillwills (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## chillwills (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## r1tony (Apr 25, 2011)

This is sooo coool on so many levels ... well played!!

[video=youtube;ffJvDgBrwMI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffJvDgBrwMI[/video]


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 25, 2011)

View attachment 1569640


----------



## chillwills (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## chillwills (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## chillwills (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;7BHZRFhZlME]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7BHZRFhZlME[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;md0RzjP9IyM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=md0RzjP9IyM[/video]


----------



## chillwills (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 26, 2011)

^^^ That precision drop makes the Trade Centers collapse still makes me want to think WTF? But the precision required to do that impresses the hell out of me. Luck does not make a building drop like that, it takes a lot of skill, planning, and prep to pull that off without damaging near by buildings.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 26, 2011)

Reply to the switchblade video...
I have been out of the service too long to even know about development of that thing. I hope it is real because I just cummed my pants watching it. God damn I love things that go BOOM!


----------



## IregAt420 (Apr 26, 2011)

Dirty Harry said:


> ^^^ That precision drop makes the Trade Centers collapse still makes me want to think WTF? But the precision required to do that impresses the hell out of me. Luck does not make a building drop like that, it takes a lot of skill, planning, and prep to pull that off without damaging near by buildings.


I was going to say that that videos is proof enough to prove 9/11 was a thought out process.


----------



## Encomium (Apr 26, 2011)

GanJulia said:


> If you like sex click here


If you're going to dance like that you better be wearing one of these... *Link*


----------



## Encomium (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## Louis541 (Apr 27, 2011)

Louis541 said:


>


That still trips me out....


----------



## Truth B Known (Apr 27, 2011)

N, N, N, NOW??

[video=youtube;8Q45N-oNu-4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Q45N-oNu-4&feature=related[/video]

lol, this little fat kid can't spit it out and it cracks me the fuck up!!!!! lol lol lol lol


----------



## Truth B Known (Apr 27, 2011)

woah, fuck ya louis541, wtf?? lol trippy then a muh fuckka...


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 28, 2011)

[FONT=Comic Sans MS, sans-serif]Subject: senstivity training[/FONT][FONT=Comic Sans MS, sans-serif] [/FONT]



[FONT=Comic Sans MS, sans-serif] [FONT=Comic Sans MS, sans-serif]A young Naval Officer was in a terrible car accident, but due to the heroics of the hospital staff the only [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Comic Sans MS, sans-serif]permanent injury was the loss of one ear.

Since he wasn't physically impaired he remained in the military and eventually became an Admiral. However, during his career he was always sensitive about his appearance.

One day the Admiral was interviewing two Navy Master Chiefs and a Marine Sergeant Major for his personal staff.

The first Master Chief was a Surface Navy type and it was a great in terview.
At the end of the interview the Admiral asked him, "Do you notice anything different about me?"

The Master Chief answered, "Why yes sir. I couldn't help but notice you are missing your starboard ear, so I don't know whether this impacts your hearing on that side."

The Admiral got very angry at this lack of tact and threw him out of his
office.

The next candidate, an Aviation Master Chief, when asked this same question, answered, "Well yes sir, you seem to be short one ear."

The Admiral threw him out also.

The third interview was with the Marine Sergeant Major. He was articulate, extremely sharp, and seemed to know more than the two Master Chiefs put together. The Admiral wanted this guy, but went ahead with the same question.

"Do you notice anything different about me?"

To his surprise the Sergeant Major said, "Yes, sir. You wear conta ct lenses."

The Admiral was impressed and thought to himself, what an incredibly tactful Marine. "And how do you know that?" the Admiral asked.

The Sergeant Major replied, "Well sir, it's pretty hard to wear glasses with only one f**kin' ear."
[/FONT]


----------



## patlpp (Apr 28, 2011)

Truth B Known said:


> woah, fuck ya louis541, wtf?? lol trippy then a muh fuckka...


Check out this link for the answer if you must: Note triangle 2 has slightly higher slope. 

http://www.folj.com/puzzles/easy.htm


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 28, 2011)

*An Irish priest was transferred to Texas. Father O'Malley rose from his bed one morning.* *It was a fine spring day in his new Texas mission parish.*

*He walked to the window of his bedroom to get a deep breath of the beautiful day*
*outside.*

*He then noticed there was a jackass lying dead in the middle of his front lawn.*

*He promptly called the local **police station**......*

*The conversation went like this:*
*Good morning. This is Sergeant Jones. How might I help you?*

*And the best of the day te yerself. **This is Father O'Malley at St. Ann's Catholic Church. **There's a jackass lying dead in me front lawn."*


*Sergeant Jones, considering himself to be quite a wit, replied with a smirk, **Well now Father, it was always my impression that you people took care of the **last rites**!"*


*There was dead silence on the line for a moment ...........................................*

*Father O'Malley then replied:* 


*Aye, 'tis certainly true; but we are also obliged to notify the next of kin.*
​


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 28, 2011)

A wife asked her husband to describe her .....
He said, 'You're A, B, C, D, E, F, G, H, I, J, K'. 
She said, 'What does that mean?' 
He said: 'Adorable, Beautiful, Cute, Delightful, Elegant, Foxy, Gorgeous, Hot'. 

She said: 'Oh that's so lovely. What about I, J, K ?' 
He said: I'm Just Kidding.....!!!

Philosophy "I don't know that I can't, therefore I can"


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 28, 2011)

ten characters


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 28, 2011)

Yes, I did say OMG!


----------



## chillwills (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## chillwills (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## bestbuds09 (Apr 28, 2011)

i lmao for about 2-5 min rewinding this shit......... ps i dont think its a repost......

[youtube]Pf-kNUqEGcs[/youtube]


----------



## Big P (Apr 28, 2011)

bestbuds09 said:


> i lmao for about 2-5 min rewinding this shit......... ps i dont think its a repost......
> 
> [youtube]Pf-kNUqEGcs[/youtube]



Ive seen that one before, the person died who was singing, the mic got shoved so hard and deep into thier throut that it couldnt be pulled out and they died, pretty sick shit

No lie that person really died from that


----------



## chillwills (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## Leothwyn (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## worm5376 (Apr 29, 2011)

Pffftt!!! Please tell me that's the address?.. That would be fucking epic!! Bwuahahaha!!!



ANC said:


>


----------



## GaiaGuy (Apr 30, 2011)

realmaple1 said:


> [video=youtube;ibKsykFg5c0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibKsykFg5c0&feature=related[/video]


But... please sweet Jesus tell me this is an ACTOR, right? Please? It's like a cartoon came to life!

Oh, and as for mine...


----------



## bengrowin (Apr 30, 2011)

Add to Favorites


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 30, 2011)

A fifty-ish woman was at home happily jumping on her bed and squealing with delight. 
Her husband watches her for a while and asks, "Do you have any idea how ridiculous you look?, What's the matter with you?" 

The woman continues to bounce on the bed and says, "I don't care, I just came from having a mammogram and the doctor says I have the breasts of an 18 year-old". 
The husband said, "What did he say about your 60 year old ass?" 
"Your name never came up," she replied.


----------



## ThaConspiracy (Apr 30, 2011)

I hope its not a re post

[youtube]FHTzpXyXO-4[/youtube]


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 1, 2011)

Fat man who lost his gaming account...instead of crying for the last 10 days he should of been walking his ass around the block a few times. Get out side and get a damn life!


----------



## Big P (May 1, 2011)

hahah this is great



[youtube]9Mvxkq4RL8U[/youtube]


----------



## VER D (May 2, 2011)

dont kno if this has been posted but it made me laff


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 2, 2011)




----------



## kush fario (May 2, 2011)

fat people fail
<a href="http://www.fugly.com/videos/15066/best-fail-compilation.html">Best Fail Compilation</a><br /><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.fugly.com/v/063341dc82d2bbf0f5f3"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.fugly.com/v/063341dc82d2bbf0f5f3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><br><a href="http://www.fugly.com/flash/709/Scary_Maze_Game.html">Play The Scary Maze Game at Fugly.com</a>


----------



## kush fario (May 2, 2011)

lmao fuckin rights


----------



## kush fario (May 2, 2011)




----------



## kush fario (May 2, 2011)




----------



## kush fario (May 2, 2011)




----------



## kush fario (May 2, 2011)

if a tree falls in the woods


----------



## kush fario (May 2, 2011)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]This looks like a challenge.[/FONT]*


----------



## kush fario (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Big P (May 3, 2011)




----------



## Encomium (May 3, 2011)

A repost but fitting in lieu of the above post.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 3, 2011)




----------



## DST (May 3, 2011)

[youtube]J0FI_Msb4rk[/youtube]


----------



## ANC (May 4, 2011)

*ANDERSON, Calif. -- *An Anderson woman says she won an M&M doll that looked as if it were sticking up its middle finger. She says she won it out of a grab machine at Walmart. 

Shylah Muse says she went back to Walmart to find out if there were more. She says she saw another doll that looked as if it were flipping her off. 

KRCR Newschannel 7 got in touch with the President of the company who manufactures the doll. He says about a couple hundred of the dolls were distributed by accident. Apparently, they were intended for one particular client. The M&M doll is supposed to have two fingers sticking up. 

The Present of the company says all the dolls will be collected by the end of the week.

http://www.krcrtv.com/news/27760500/detail.html


----------



## kush fario (May 4, 2011)

i dont know if this is a repost or not but its fuckin funny 





bjs cream lmao


----------



## kush fario (May 4, 2011)

this too


----------



## kush fario (May 4, 2011)

lolol last one for the day


----------



## kush fario (May 4, 2011)

if he got a reply i want that bitch!


----------



## Leothwyn (May 4, 2011)




----------



## chillwills (May 4, 2011)




----------



## Leothwyn (May 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;nGeKSiCQkPw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGeKSiCQkPw&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 4, 2011)




----------



## legalizeitcanada (May 4, 2011)

http://disclose.tv/action/viewvideo/72021/Man_gets_stuck_by_lightning_Twice_with_in_minutes/

http://disclose.tv/action/viewvideo/72172/Dude_Makes_The_Biggest_Joint_Ever_/


----------



## chillwills (May 4, 2011)




----------



## chillwills (May 4, 2011)




----------



## Leothwyn (May 4, 2011)




----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 4, 2011)




----------



## canuckgrow (May 4, 2011)

Awww good ol Kentucky


----------



## chillwills (May 5, 2011)




----------



## chillwills (May 5, 2011)




----------



## Leothwyn (May 5, 2011)




----------



## Leothwyn (May 5, 2011)




----------



## ThaConspiracy (May 5, 2011)

If this cartoon was really like this i would watch it everyday

[youtube]TFj__Ss7u40[/youtube]


----------



## kush fario (May 5, 2011)

just lawn clippings


----------



## ANC (May 6, 2011)




----------



## Leothwyn (May 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;uIbkLjjlMV8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIbkLjjlMV8[/video]


----------



## Leothwyn (May 6, 2011)




----------



## El420 (May 6, 2011)




----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (May 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;uIbkLjjlMV8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIbkLjjlMV8&feature=player_embedded#at=497[/video]


----------



## "SICC" (May 6, 2011)

El420 said:


>


Lol +rep


----------



## Winter Woman (May 7, 2011)

The power of words! 

http://www.wimp.com/powerwords/


----------



## Leothwyn (May 7, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (May 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;tQRlZw4Rad0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQRlZw4Rad0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## chillwills (May 7, 2011)




----------



## chillwills (May 7, 2011)




----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (May 8, 2011)

bin laden's last facebook update


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 8, 2011)

[youtube]0MAfDXN45d0[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (May 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;A-yEsB0vdcc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-yEsB0vdcc[/video]


----------



## kush fario (May 8, 2011)

lmfao cats are so funny that cat just wants that fuckin food like right now! haha and he dosent realize hel get it anyway in a second haha


----------



## Winter Woman (May 8, 2011)

This how to not load a car. There went the car, the truck and his job.

[video=youtube;7L5EiqaBXW0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7L5EiqaBXW0[/video]


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 8, 2011)

At the very end, the last guy walking into frame looks to be handing a cigarette to his mate as if, "Since were on break, lets have a smoke".


----------



## Winter Woman (May 8, 2011)

Here another beached whale. She needs a conversation with Dr. Phil, someone needs to tell her... someone needs to tell her... OMG.

[video=youtube;BK07ys_twwE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BK07ys_twwE[/video]


----------



## smokermore (May 8, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> This how to not load a car. There went the car, the truck and his job.
> 
> [video=youtube;7L5EiqaBXW0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7L5EiqaBXW0[/video]


is it just me, or does the car look like it got smashed a mili second before it actually hit the back of the truck? like right befor it smashes in the back, it looks like the hood pops up and the bumper smashes on nothing in mid air


----------



## kush fario (May 8, 2011)

lol its true pause it at 15 seconds the car is ar the back of the truck with no bumper and the hood crunched also in the next frame of it hitting the back of the truck the car looks fine strange


----------



## kush fario (May 8, 2011)

http://youtu.be/mgDkvbCI10A


----------



## cocobuds (May 8, 2011)

Its because hitting that steep incline that hard would force the hood up.


----------



## carl.burnette (May 9, 2011)

I agree. He did the damage when he hit the ramp. I think.



cocobuds said:


> Its because hitting that steep incline that hard would force the hood up.


----------



## kush fario (May 9, 2011)

nah i dissagree i think its a fake video there is also no bumper and have you ever seen a hood pop up ffrom driving up a steep incline i 4x4 all the time and its never happend to me.


----------



## Leothwyn (May 9, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (May 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;5ZSAnUGLH8g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZSAnUGLH8g[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (May 10, 2011)

Women Are Evil By Nature

A woman went up to the bar in a quiet rural pub...
She gestured alluringly to the bartender who approached her immediately.
She seductively signaled that he should bring his face closer to hers.
As he did, she gently caressed his full beard.

"Are you the manager?" she asked, softly stroking his face with both hands.

"Actually, no," he replied.

"Can you get him for me? I need to speak to him," she said, running her

Hands beyond his beard and into his hair.

"I'm afraid I can't," breathed the bartender. "Is there anything I can do?"

"Yes.. I need for you to give him a message," she continued, running her

forefinger across the bartender's lip and slyly popping a couple of her fingers into his mouth and allowing him to gently taste them.

"What should I tell him?" the bartender managed to say.

"Tell him," she whispered,

"There's no toilet paper, hand soap, or paper towels in the ladies room."


----------



## Winter Woman (May 10, 2011)

*Entrepreneur?????*


*Tragedy strikes again.*
*Another heartbreak for New Orleans**!*
*It seems like every couple of days New Orleans loses one*
 *Of its treasured entrepreneurs. * 
 *These people are the hope for the city and we must call THEM* 






*Entrepreneur?????*
 *It took me a couple of minutes to get it, but imagine,* 
 *He's 25 and has 3 sons and 6 daughters * 
 *NINE welfare recipients collecting $1500 each.....* 
 *That equals $13,500 a month !!! Now add food stamps,* 
 *Free medical, free school lunches, on and on and on. *
* Now that, to me, is a real Entrepreneur.*
Now they will collect social security until they are 18!!!!!!!
*Do the math, that's over $156,000.00 a year*​


----------



## Winter Woman (May 10, 2011)

Liquor manufacturers have accepted the Government's suggestion that the following 
warning labels be placed immediately on all varieties of alcohol 
containers: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~ 

~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~ 
WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may leave you wondering what the 
hell Happened to your bra and panties. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~ 
WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may make you think you 
are whispering When you are not. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~ 

~~~~~~~~~ ~ ~~~~~~~~ ~~~~ 
WARNING: The consumption of alcohol is a major factor in dancing like 
a Retard. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~ 

~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~ 
WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may cause you to tell your friends 
over And over again that you love them. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~ 

~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~ 
WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may cause you to think you can sing 
~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~ 

~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~ 
WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may lead you to believe that ex-lovers Are really 
dying for you to telephone them at four in the morning. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~ ~ ~~~~~~~~ ~~~~ 
WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may make you think you can 
logically Converse with members of the opposite sex without spitting. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~ ~~~ 
WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may create the illusion that you are 
Tougher, smarter, faster and better looking than most people. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~ 
WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may lead you to think people are Laughing WITH you. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~ 

~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~ 
WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may cause pregnancy. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~ 

~ ~~~~~~~~ ~~~~ 
WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may be a major factor in getting your Ass kicked. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~ 
WARNING: the crumsumpten of alcohol may Mack you tink you kan tpye reell Gode.


----------



## Winter Woman (May 10, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (May 10, 2011)

I can't remember if I posted this one or not. I wonder when the train dumps it's honey buckets? 

[video=youtube;K3WF1ukNAH0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3WF1ukNAH0[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (May 10, 2011)

Brokowsky, a furniture dealer from Dublin, decided to expand the line of furniture in his store, so he decided to go to Paris to see what he could find.

After arriving in Paris, he visited with some manufacturers and selected a line that he thought would sell well back home. To celebrate the new
acquisition, he decided to visit a small bistro and have a glass of wine.

As he sat enjoying his wine, he noticed that the small place was quite crowded, and that the other chair at his table was the only vacant seat in the house.

Before long, a very beautiful young Parisian girl came to his table; asked him something in French (which Murphy couldn't understand); so he motioned to the vacant chair and invited her to sit down. He tried to speak to her in English, but she did not speak his language. 

After a couple of minutes of trying to communicate with her, he took a napkin and drew a picture of a
wine glass and showed it to her. She nodded, so he ordered a glass of wine for her.

After sitting together at the table for a while, he took another napkin, and drew a picture of a plate with food on it, and she nodded. They left the bistro and found a quiet cafe that featured a small group playing romantic music. They ordered dinner..... after which he took another napkin and drew a picture of a couple dancing. She nodded, and they got up to dance. They danced until the cafe closed and the band was packing up.

Back at their table, the young lady took a napkin and drew a picture of a four-poster bed. To this day, Murphy has no idea how she figured out he was in the furniture business!


----------



## Winter Woman (May 10, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (May 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;nqd6uO6hDSo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqd6uO6hDSo[/video]


----------



## Leothwyn (May 11, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (May 11, 2011)

*Look Closely...*






*Keep looking...*





*See it now?*






*Ya gotta love the Marines!*


----------



## hempstead (May 11, 2011)

* My friend emailed it to me this morning.

Very Short Story​ Man driving down road.​ Woman driving up same road.​ They pass each other.​ Woman yells out window, PIG!​ Man yells out window, BITCH!​ Man rounds next curve.​ Man crashes into a HUGE PIG in middle of road and dies.​ * &#12288;​*Thought For the Day:*​ *If men would just listen


*​


----------



## Winter Woman (May 11, 2011)

My cats freaked out. The most skittish of them got up from a nap and left the room. lol. 



Dirty Harry said:


> Never seen a dog sing a lullaby before. One of my dogs started to howl while it was playing.


----------



## r1tony (May 11, 2011)




----------



## ANC (May 12, 2011)

Harvest from 2 plants so far ,how much sould I be laughing?


----------



## Winter Woman (May 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;UROG8_Iw2v8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UROG8_Iw2v8[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (May 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;wnvmVXJh9mo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnvmVXJh9mo[/video]

[video=youtube;UUHvpszbilc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUHvpszbilc[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (May 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;LYubpuIe3cw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYubpuIe3cw[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (May 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;tIG0kB9lOxo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIG0kB9lOxo&feature=feedrec_grec_index[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (May 13, 2011)

ten characters


----------



## Winter Woman (May 13, 2011)

I guess I'd say she was a little hormonal. 

[video=youtube;_D3aSmIKTQk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_D3aSmIKTQk[/video]


----------



## hempstead (May 13, 2011)

Found this one.
[video=youtube;nojWJ6-XmeQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nojWJ6-XmeQ&NR=1[/video]

and this one
[video=youtube;7nc47GM0BoU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nc47GM0BoU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (May 14, 2011)

Cletus is passing Billy Bob's hay barn one day when, through a gap in the door, he sees Billy Bob doing a slow and sensual striptease in front of an old green John Deere. 

Buttocks clenched, he performs a slow pirouette, and gently slides off first the right strap of his overalls, followed by the left. He then hunches his shoulders forward and in a classic striptease move, lets his overalls fall down to his hips, revealing a torn and frayed plaid shirt. Then, grabbing both sides of his shirt, he rips it apart to reveal his stained T-shirt underneath. With a final flourish, he tears the T-shirt from his body, and hurls his baseball cap onto a pile of hay. 

Having seen enough, Cletus rushes in and says, "What the heck're ya doing, Billy Bob?" 

"Good Lord, Cletus, ya scared the bejeezers out of me," says an obviously embarrassed Billy Bob. 'But me 'n the Ol' Lady been havin trouble lately in the bedroom d'partment, and the therapist suggested I do something sexy to a tractor."


----------



## Leothwyn (May 14, 2011)




----------



## TigerClock (May 15, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (May 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;gh3G8R5K4_8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gh3G8R5K4_8[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (May 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;2nHE-EErdWs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nHE-EErdWs&feature=grec_index[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (May 15, 2011)

Can you go ghetto in under 3 seconds?

[video=youtube;BUS6nKpddec]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUS6nKpddec&feature=grec_index[/video]


----------



## RetiredToker76 (May 15, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> [video=youtube;gh3G8R5K4_8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gh3G8R5K4_8[/video]


Real cowgirls know that a good ride only takes 8 seconds. It took her 4 minutes, too much effort for most cowboys, she must be from the city.


----------



## Winter Woman (May 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;7sgNJHcqED8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sgNJHcqED8&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Leothwyn (May 15, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (May 16, 2011)

At the end of a busy day, a man and his wife were sitting on the veranda in the quiet of twilight. 

As the sun slowly sank below the mountains, he broke the comfortable silence saying, "I love you."

She asked, "Is that you or the beer talking?"

He replied, "It's me. I'm talking to the beer."


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (May 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;T9zMMannZPk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9zMMannZPk&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

I expected a lil more from "batman"

Maybe someone with some video editing skills can put in the "WHAM!" and "SLAP!" when it gets going lol...


----------



## Winter Woman (May 16, 2011)

cute. 

[video=youtube;uVjvevrORdQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVjvevrORdQ[/video]


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 16, 2011)

kush fario said:


> hahah howd his hair even light on fire it doesent look like the lighter could have done it!


 Lots of hairspray and gel. Lucky he didn't go up in a "POOF".


----------



## guest420 (May 16, 2011)

to me it looks fake but like someone said it could be hairspray or gel that cought fire


----------



## Winter Woman (May 17, 2011)

New Book On ​ 
*'How to Understand Women'*​


----------



## curious old fart (May 17, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> New Book On ​
> 
> *'How to Understand Women'*​
> 
> View attachment 1604738


I believe you are mistaken, this is just the index.


cof


----------



## wiseguy316 (May 17, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> New Book On ​
> *'How to Understand Women'*​
> 
> View attachment 1604738


Did you see the pamphlet on "how to understand men"?


----------



## Leothwyn (May 17, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (May 17, 2011)

_An old country preacher...__...had a teenage son, and it was getting time the boy should give some thought to choosing a profession. Like many young Men his age, the boy didn't really know what he wanted to do, and he didn't seem too concerned about it. One day, while the boy was away at school, his father decided to try an experiment. He went into the boy's room and placed on his study table four objects.._

_1. A Bible...__..?_

_2. A silver dollar...__..?_


_3. A bottle of whisky...__..?_


_4. And a Playboy magazine...__..?_


_'I'll just hide behind the door,' the old preacher said to himself. 'When he comes home from school today, I'll see which object he picks up._

_If it's the Bible, he's going to be a preacher like me, and what a_

_blessing that would be!_

_If he picks up the dollar, he's going to be a business man, and that would be okay, too._

_But if he picks up the bottle, he's going to be a no-good drunken bum, and Lord, what a shame that would be._


_And worst of all if he picks up that magazine he's going to be a_
_skirt-chasing womanizer.'_

_The old man waited anxiously, and soon heard his son's foot-steps as he entered the house whistling and headed for his room._


_The boy tossed his books on the bed, and as he turned to leave the room he spotted the objects on the table.._

_With curiosity in his eye, he walked over to inspect them. Finally, he picked up the Bible and placed it under his arm. He picked up the silver dollar and dropped it into his pocket. He uncorked the bottle and took a big drink, while he admired this month's centerfold._


_'Lord have mercy,' the old preacher disgustedly whispered. _

_'He's gonna run for Congress.'_


----------



## Winter Woman (May 17, 2011)

Everyone has seen this one, but here it is with a slight twist. 
*A short neurological test*
*


*
*1- Find the C below.. Please do not use any cursor help.


*



OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



*2- If you already found the C, now find the 6 below.



*
99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
69999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999



*3 - Now find the N below. It's a little more difficult.



*
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM



This is NOT a joke. If you were able to pass these 3 tests, you can cancel your annual visit to your neurologist. Your brain is great and you're far from having a close relationship with Alzheimer.





*Congratulations!


*


Oh. One more test....


Find the 44th USAPresident.


----------



## Winter Woman (May 17, 2011)

ANC, can't they park in your country? lol

[video=youtube;epOKI1PRAoo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epOKI1PRAoo&feature=feedrec_grec_index[/video]


----------



## Big P (May 17, 2011)

wiseguy316 said:


> Did you see the pamphlet on "how to understand men"?



thats actually the extended version, that original one was written on the wet side of a cocktail napkin


----------



## Winter Woman (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Leothwyn (May 19, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (May 19, 2011)

http://www.kontraband.com/videos/26889/Highway-Hottie/#show


----------



## Winter Woman (May 19, 2011)

An old man slowly shuffled into the 'Orange Dipper', ​an ice cream parlor in Gilbert , ​and pulled himself slowly, painfully, up onto a stool.​
After catching his breath he ordered a banana split.​The waitress asked kindly, 'Crushed nuts?'​
'No,' he replied, 'hemorrhoids​


----------



## benny blanco (May 19, 2011)




----------



## ThaConspiracy (May 19, 2011)

I can relate to this one

[youtube]HRfjLfyXYlA[/youtube]


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 19, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> OMG. That's all I have to say.


You know what's crazy is everybody in the pic isn't even paying attention to her like it's totally natural lol.


----------



## Richie LxP (May 19, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> You know what's crazy is everybody in the pic isn't even paying attention to her like it's totally natural lol.



Lol yea! Just another fat chick in a celophane meat dress, nothing new...


----------



## ANC (May 20, 2011)




----------



## PigTails & PeanutButter (May 20, 2011)

I like how they put the size of the rims on the window.


----------



## Winter Woman (May 20, 2011)

Now I know what to do with my monitor


----------



## PigTails & PeanutButter (May 20, 2011)

Looks like half a year at ITT Tech paid off.


----------



## mcpurple (May 20, 2011)

ThaConspiracy said:


> I can relate to this one
> 
> [youtube]HRfjLfyXYlA[/youtube]


ah that was funny, but to bad in america blacks are more racist towards us white then we are towards them.


----------



## redivider (May 20, 2011)

[youtube]tRHnTFesv7c[/youtube]

planking. the newest craze!


----------



## Winter Woman (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Dirty Harry (May 20, 2011)

redivider said:


> [youtube]tRHnTFesv7c[/youtube]
> 
> planking. the newest craze!


Someone in Australia died planking on a seventh story balcony. He lost his balance and fell to his death.
It seems simple enough but be smart when your doing it. It is a stupid way to die.


----------



## kush fario (May 20, 2011)

lol ive never herd of this planking before and i dont think i am going to be doing it lol maybe in my sleep once and a while but thats about all. and i love the racist guy in the elevator fuck im white but i just talk to people. black, mexican,spanish,ashin, euroeon, sorry if i missspelled someones country!


----------



## kush fario (May 20, 2011)

http://www.stupidvideos.com/video/just_plain_stupid/Formula_1_On_A_Guitar/


----------



## PigTails & PeanutButter (May 20, 2011)

This is exactly how I feel:


----------



## benny blanco (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (May 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;AlXynI-wiUE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlXynI-wiUE[/video]


----------



## Leothwyn (May 21, 2011)




----------



## PigTails & PeanutButter (May 21, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (May 21, 2011)

Who is settling in this relationship?

Is him or is it her? 


Is him or is it her? 


Is him or is it her? 



Is him or is it her? 


Is him or is it her? 


Is him or is it her? 


Is him or is it her?


----------



## gopherbuddah (May 22, 2011)

http://www.4shared.com/video/YRJcwQJE/The_Boondocks_-_s03e12_-_Mr_Me.html


----------



## Winter Woman (May 22, 2011)

LOL, the young boy in the background. Woodie!


----------



## Winter Woman (May 22, 2011)

Another 10 characters


----------



## Leothwyn (May 22, 2011)




----------



## gopherbuddah (May 23, 2011)

Don't know if you've seen this yet but...[video=youtube;nGeKSiCQkPw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGeKSiCQkPw[/video]


----------



## tip top toker (May 23, 2011)

[youtube]XWxxuG2Ru9c[/youtube]

 Copper closest to cameras doing her best not to burst out laughing, couldn't surpress a smile though


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 23, 2011)

A little music video made from the people of Walmart. A little long, but if you have the people of Walmart sense of humor you will enjoy.

[video=youtube;YvxNgdFeWqM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvxNgdFeWqM&feature=player_embedded#at=200[/video]


----------



## Leothwyn (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (May 25, 2011)

_*MICE *_*INFESTATION OUTBREAK*

_*There is a *_*concern about an outbreak of mice in most US shipping warehouses. *

_*The FDA h*_*as indicated that mice have been found in product packaging.*

_*Make sure *_*you check everything you buy......*_*at any *_* 
store...you never know....**This mouse was found at 
*_Walgreens_* inside a box of Viagra.*


----------



## Leothwyn (May 25, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (May 25, 2011)

*How to keep a woman happy...*



*It's not difficult to make a woman happy.* *A man only needs to be:* 

*1. A friend*
*2. A companion*
*3. A lover*
*4. A brother*
*5. A father*
*6. A master*
*7. A chef*
*8. An electrician*
*9. A carpenter*
*10. A plumber *
*11. A mechanic*
*12. A decorator*
*13. A stylist*
*14. A sexologist *
*15. A gynecologist*
*16. A psychologist*
*17. A pest exterminator*
*18. A psychiatrist*
*19. A healer*
*20. A good listener*
*21. An organizer *
*22. A good father*
*23. Very clean*
*24. Sympathetic*
*25. Athletic *
*26. Warm*
*27. Attentive*
*28. Gallant*
*29. Intelligent*
*30. Funny*
*31. Creative*
*32. Tender*
*33. Strong*
*34. Understanding*
*35. Tolerant *
*36. Prudent*
*37. Ambitious*
*38. Capable*
*39. Courageous *
*40. Determined*
*41. True*
*42. Dependable*
*43. Passionate*
*44. Compassionate*









*WITHOUT FORGETTING TO: *






*45. Give her compliments regularly*
*46. Love shopping*
*47. Be honest*
*48. Be very rich*



*49. Not stress her out*

*50. Not look at other girls* 



*AND AT THE SAME TIME, YOU MUST ALSO:*






*51. Give her lots of attention, but expect little yourself. *
*52. Give her lots of time, especially time for herself*
*53. Give her lots of space, never worring about where she goes*




*IT IS VERY IMPORTANT:*




*54. Never to forget:*
** birthdays*
** anniversaries*
** arrangements she makes*







*HOW TO MAKE A MAN HAPPY*





*1. Leave him alone*


----------



## Carne Seca (May 25, 2011)

The best thing a straight man can do is cultivate and encourage his wife's relationship with her gay best friend. Everything on that list will be covered.


----------



## Carne Seca (May 25, 2011)

Stand back girls! let a professional handle this.


----------



## ganjames (May 25, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (May 25, 2011)




----------



## happyface (May 25, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> [video=youtube;gh3G8R5K4_8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gh3G8R5K4_8[/video]


 *dude that is fukin hot! i saw it was 4 mins thought id watch like 30 secs ended up watching the whole thing and dying to kno were this bar is*


----------



## happyface (May 25, 2011)

Big P said:


> Ive seen that one before, the person died who was singing, the mic got shoved so hard and deep into thier throut that it couldnt be pulled out and they died, pretty sick shit
> 
> No lie that person really died from that


holy shit dude thats horrible immediately stopped lauging after i read that......wow


----------



## Winter Woman (May 25, 2011)

Like to see him to that in high heels

[video=youtube;6mTDj4Uawh8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mTDj4Uawh8&feature=feedrec_grec_index[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (May 25, 2011)

Holy Shit! 

[video=youtube;4bfEENO0Wlg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bfEENO0Wlg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## ANC (May 26, 2011)

Don't buy a labrador, have you seen how many of their owners go blind?


----------



## ThaConspiracy (May 26, 2011)

a local lawyer lol.. he has more that are funnier but they not on youtube yet.

[youtube]5HM6ZMmZEVQ[/youtube]

[youtube]bARGkTgRsLQ[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (May 26, 2011)

View attachment a5.jpg


----------



## Winter Woman (May 26, 2011)

View attachment 1619127


----------



## Winter Woman (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Dirty Harry (May 26, 2011)

LOL @ the stuck John Deere. That does happen in my state from time to time. Farmer out working the field and them come into a boggy area. Once you figure out what happened, YOU ARE STUCK.


----------



## Leothwyn (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (May 26, 2011)

*What Exactly is Inside a Can of Whoop-ass?*

**

*Bumper-Stickers Seen On Military* Bases.

*"When In Doubt, Empty The Magazine"*

[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Arial,Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]"*Marine Sniper - You can run, but you'll just die tired!"* [/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Arial,Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*"Machine Gunners - Accuracy By Volume"*[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]"Except For Ending Slavery, Fascism, Nazism and Communism, WAR has Never [/FONT]*[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*Solved Anything."*[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]" U.S. Marines - Certified Counselors to the 72 Virgins Dating Club."[/FONT]*[/FONT]

[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]" U.S. Air Force - Travel Agents To Allah"[/FONT]*[/FONT]
[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] 
*[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]"Stop Global Whining"[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Naval Corollary: Dead Men Don't Testify.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]"The Marine Corps - When It Absolutely, Positively Has To Be Destroyed Overnight"[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]"Death Smiles At Everyone - Marines Smile Back"[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]"What Do I Feel When I Kill A Terrorist? A Little Recoil"[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]"Marines - Providing Enemies of America an Opportunity To Die For their Country Since 1775"[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]"Life, Liberty and the Pursuit of Anyone Who Threatens It"[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]"Happiness Is A Belt-Fed Weapon"[/FONT]*

[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*"It's God's Job to Forgive Bin Laden - It's Our Job To Arrange The Meeting"*[/FONT]

[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*"Artillery Brings Dignity to What Would Otherwise Be Just A Vulgar Brawl"*[/FONT]

*[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]"One Shot, Twelve Kills - U.S. Naval Gun Fire Support "[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]"My Kid Fought In Iraq So Your Kid Can Party In College"[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]"A Dead Enemy Is A Peaceful Enemy - Blessed Be The Peacemakers"[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]"If You Can Read This, Thank A Teacher.. If You Can Read It In English, Thank A Veteran"[/FONT]*
[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*...and finally*[/FONT]

[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*"Some people spend an entire lifetime wondering if they made a difference in the world. **But the U.S. ARMED FORCES don't have that problem*[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Arial,Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*..... Ronald Reagan*[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Winter Woman (May 26, 2011)

ten characters


----------



## kush fario (May 26, 2011)

wow a real can o whoop ass i had one once but it turned out to be a dud


----------



## Winter Woman (May 26, 2011)

*While creating husbands, God promised women *
*that good and ideal husbands would be found in *
*all corners of the world. *

*And then He made the earth round. *

*That God - He's such a joker. *


----------



## Winter Woman (May 26, 2011)

*Wisdom in Profound Truths..... *
*Sex is the only activity where you start at the top and work your way to the bottom, while getting a raise. *

*Good friends are like condoms; they protect you when things get hard. *

*Without nipples, breasts would be pointless. *

*Masturbation is like procrastination, it's all good and fun until you realize you are only screwing yourself. *

*Without a doubt, women are the foundation stone of society; but always remember who laid them!!! *

*Money is just like an arse .. everybody has it, but ... nobody wants to give it !!! *

*Men play the game. Women know the score. *

*Wives are funny creatures .... Wives don't have sex with their husbands for weeks and then they want to kill the woman who does.!?!? *

*Whenever you feel low, depressed or useless, remember that you are the same sperm that won a battle against a million others. *

*The most enjoyable form of sex education is the Braille method. *

*Here is the definition of divorce ... She gets the ring and the man gets the finger!!! *

*Mahatma Gandhi says..........'man who puts hand in bush is not always a gardener!!!'. *











​


----------



## ganjames (May 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;BysCLAdiw0U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BysCLAdiw0U&feature=related[/video]


----------



## gopherbuddah (May 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;0Au_8GMUxVs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Au_8GMUxVs[/video] gotta love music festivals


----------



## Mort Fink (May 26, 2011)

heres bert and ernie getting blazed.


----------



## gopherbuddah (May 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;mMgP1l86Nvc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMgP1l86Nvc[/video]


----------



## woodsmaneh! (May 26, 2011)

*An old guy (not able to get in the best of shape from tennis) started working out in the gym when he spotted a sweet young thing.**

**He asked the trainer who was nearby: "What machine in here should I use to make this body look attractive to someone like that sweet young thing over there?" 

The trainer looked him up and down and said: "I'd try the ATM in the lobby."*


----------



## woodsmaneh! (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Dirty Harry (May 26, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> *An old guy (not able to get in the best of shape from tennis) started working out in the gym when he spotted a sweet young thing.**
> 
> **He asked the trainer who was nearby: "What machine in here should I use to make this body look attractive to someone like that sweet young thing over there?"
> 
> The trainer looked him up and down and said: "I'd try the ATM in the lobby."*


OK, fook me running. That caused me to choke on a beer.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (May 26, 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]TODAY'S LESSON[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]Little Jimmy watched his Daddy's car pass by the school playground, and then go into the nearby woods.[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]
Curious, he followed, and he saw his Daddy and his Aunt Jane in the middle of a passionate embrace.[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]
Little Jimmy found this so exciting, that he could hardly contain himself, as he ran home to tell his Mother.[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]
'Mommy! I was at the playground, and I saw Daddy's car go into the woods, with Aunt Jane. 

I went back to look, and he was giving Aunt Jane a big kiss, and then he helped her take off her shirt. 

Then Aunt Jane helped Daddy take his pants off, and then Aunt Jane' . . . .[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]
Right at that point, his Mother cut him off, and said to him, 'Jimmy, this is such an interesting story - save it for dinner time. 

I want to see the look on your Daddy's face when you tell it tonight.'[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]
Later, at the dinner table that evening, the Mother asked little Jimmy to tell his story.[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]
Jimmy then started in: 'I was at the playground, and I saw Daddy's car go into the woods, with Aunt Jane. 

I went back to look, and he was giving Aunt Jane a big kiss, then he helped her take off her shirt. 

Then Aunt Jane helped Daddy take his pants off, and then Aunt Jane and Daddy started doing the same thing that Mommy and Uncle Bill used to do when Daddy was away on the oil rigs.'[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]Jimmy's Mother fainted.[/FONT]* 
 *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]The moral: Sometimes you just need to shut the f*ck up, and listen to the whole story, instead of interrupting part way through it!

[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]*


----------



## Jer La Mota (May 27, 2011)




----------



## gopherbuddah (May 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;iTCnSJQ_TJI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTCnSJQ_TJI[/video] This is exactly why I don't eat bagels


----------



## gopherbuddah (May 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;axv70wH-qnQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axv70wH-qnQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## gopherbuddah (May 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;MLejkyXbJlc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLejkyXbJlc[/video] Not really funny but...


----------



## gopherbuddah (May 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;wUZuV0xce3A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUZuV0xce3A[/video]


----------



## gopherbuddah (May 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;7sx_3m-FhAI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sx_3m-FhAI[/video] wtf is a puma?


----------



## gopherbuddah (May 27, 2011)

This pics always makes me laugh, with any luck it'll have the same effect on you. This is my basset on his third birthday in true ODB (old dirty basset) form. Cheers


----------



## gopherbuddah (May 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;qd6VLZm1K8A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qd6VLZm1K8A[/video] Even better if you're high


----------



## Winter Woman (May 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;wTFy9jolNiw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTFy9jolNiw[/video]


----------



## cannaboy (May 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;slcfDENkdo8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=slcfDENkdo8[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (May 27, 2011)

Just too cute and funny. I thought he was calling my ole' man. 

[video=youtube;L0-lkl9TzsU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0-lkl9TzsU&feature=feedrec_grec_index[/video]


----------



## "SICC" (May 27, 2011)

haha i remember when i first saw that video is tripped me fuck out


----------



## ANC (May 27, 2011)




----------



## gopherbuddah (May 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;FcjS6fkTe10]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcjS6fkTe10[/video]


----------



## ANC (May 27, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (May 27, 2011)

Just about wet my pants. I didn't watch it all but the beginning is just too funny. 

[video=youtube;x6TCnh5B8-w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6TCnh5B8-w&feature=related[/video]


----------



## benny blanco (May 27, 2011)




----------



## happyface (May 27, 2011)

ddaammnn this next page will be page 1000! awesome im glad this is still around.if i wanna laugh just jump in this thread.well keep it going you guys are doing great.


----------



## r1tony (May 27, 2011)

Does this guys goatee look like two nicely shaven sculptured nut sacks on his chin or is the AK47 messing with me eyes again.

[video=youtube;x4o-TeMHys0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4o-TeMHys0[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (May 27, 2011)

Everyone loves a song with good feelings.


----------



## Winter Woman (May 27, 2011)

A very prestigious cardiologist died, & was given a very elaborate funeral by the hospital he worked for most of his life... 

A huge heart...covered in flowers stood behind the casket during the service as all the doctors from the hospital sat in awe. Following the eulogy, the heart opened, & the casket rolled inside. The heart then closed, sealing the doctor in the beautiful heart forever.. 

At that point, one of the mourners burst into laughter. When all eyes stared at him, he said, 'I am so sorry, I was just thinking of my own funeral... I'm a gynecologist.'


----------



## Razztafarai (May 27, 2011)

Is this thread for videos too? This is probably the funniest video I've ever seen! 

[video=youtube;-vNRcsNqNi8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vNRcsNqNi8[/video]


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (May 27, 2011)

benny blanco said:


>


wow...that is the ol rub n tug right by my old high school..


----------



## benny blanco (May 27, 2011)




----------



## guest420 (May 27, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> [video=youtube;qd6VLZm1K8A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qd6VLZm1K8A[/video] Even better if you're high


wow this is one of the best compile movies ever! some of that stuff is just sick. there was a bunch of normal stuff in the vid that ive already seen but there was a few that blew me away


----------



## Leothwyn (May 27, 2011)




----------



## Leothwyn (May 27, 2011)

*From:* David Thorne
*Date:* Thursday 21 May 2009 10.16am
*To:* Helen Bailey
*Subject:* Pets in the building
Dear Helen,
Thank you for your letter concerning pets in my apartment. I understand that having dogs in the apartment is a violation of the agreement due to the comfort and wellbeing of my neighbours and I am currently soundproofing my apartment with egg cartons as I realise my dogs can cause quite a bit of noise. Especially during feeding time when I release live rabbits.
Regards, David.
*
From:* Helen Bailey
*Date:* Thursday 21 May 2009 11.18am
*To:* David Thorne
*Subject:* Re: Pets in the building
Hello David
I have received your email and wish to remind you that the strata agreement states that no animals are allowed in the building regardless of if your apartment is soundproof. How many dogs do you have at the premises?
Helen
*
From:* David Thorne
*Date:* Thursday 21 May 2009 1.52pm
*To:* Helen Bailey
*Subject:* Re: Re: Pets in the building
Dear Helen,
Currently I only have eight dogs but one is expecting puppies and I am very excited by this. I am hoping for a litter of at least ten as this is the number required to participate in dog sled racing. I have read every Jack London novel in preparation and have constructed my own sled from timber I borrowed from the construction site across the road during the night. I have devised a plan which I feel will ensure me taking first place in the next national dog sled championships. For the first year of the puppies life I intend to say the word mush then chase them violently around the apartment while yelling and hitting saucepan lids together. I have estimated that the soundproofing of my apartment should block out at least sixty percent of the noise and the dogs will learn to associate the word mush with great fear so when I yell it on race day, the panic and released adrenaline will spur them on to being winners. I am so confident of this being a foolproof plan that I intend to sell all my furniture the day before the race and bet the proceeds on coming first place.
Regards, David.
*
From:* Helen Bailey
*Date:* Friday 22 May 2009 9.43am
*To:* David Thorne
*Subject:* Re: Re: Re: Pets in the building
David, I am unsure what to make of your email. Do you have pets in the apartment or not? 
Helen

*From:* David Thorne
*Date:* Friday 22 May 2009 11.27am
*To:* Helen Bailey
*Subject:* Re: Re: Re: Re: Pets in the building
Dear Helen,
No. I have a goldfish but due to the air conditioner in my apartment being stuck on a constant two degrees celcius, the water in its bowl is iced over and he has not moved for a while so I do not think he is capable of disturbing the neighbours. The ducks in the bathroom are not mine. The noise which my neighbours possibly mistook for a dog in the apartment is just the looping tape I have of dogs barking which I play at high volume while I am at work to deter potential burglars from breaking in and stealing my tupperware. I need it to keep food fresh. Once I ate leftover chinese that had been kept in an unsealed container and I experienced complete awareness. The next night I tried eating it again but only experienced chest pains and diarrhoea.
Regards, David.

*From:* Helen Bailey
*Date:* Friday 22 May 2009 1.46pm
*To:* David Thorne
*Subject:* Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Pets in the building
Hello David
You cannot play sounds of dogs or any noise at a volume that disturbs others. I am sure you can appreciate that these rules are for the benefit of all residents of the building. Fish are fine. You cannot have ducks in the apartment though. If it was small birds that would be ok.
Helen

*From:* David Thorne
*Date:* Friday 22 May 2009 2.18pm
*To:* Helen Bailey
*Subject:* Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Pets in the building
Dear Helen,
They are very small ducks.
Regards, David.

*From:* Helen Bailey
*Date:* Friday 22 May 2009 4.06pm
*To:* David Thorne
*Subject:* Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Pets in the building
David, under section 4 of the strata residency agreement it states that you cannot have pets. You agreed to these rules when you signed the forms. These rules are set out to benefit everyone in the building including yourself. Do you have a telephone number I can call you on to discuss?
Helen

*From:* David Thorne
*Date:* Friday 22 May 2009 5.02pm
*To:* Helen Bailey
*Subject:* Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Pets in the building
Dear Helen,
The ducks will no doubt be flying south for the winter soon so it will not be an issue. It is probably for the best as they are not getting along very well with my seventeen cats anyway.
Regards, David.

*From:* Helen Bailey
*Date:* Monday 25 May 2009 9.22am
*To:* David Thorne
*Subject:* Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Pets in the building
David, I am just going to write on the forms that we have investigated and you do not have any pets.
Helen


----------



## gopherbuddah (May 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;3DOvq8FsiUE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DOvq8FsiUE&feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## Boneman (May 28, 2011)

Now this is funny

View attachment 1622084


----------



## BigGMoney (May 28, 2011)

Big P said:


>


Ahhh...this one made me about piss myself


----------



## Leothwyn (May 28, 2011)




----------



## Medical Grade (May 28, 2011)

benny blanco said:


>



Bin ladens's first virgin encounter in the after life, im sure.


----------



## Medical Grade (May 28, 2011)

dgk4life said:


>


I am udderly speachless, and oddly turned on.


----------



## patlpp (May 28, 2011)

ya ..sehr gut.... OCTOMOM???


----------



## Medical Grade (May 28, 2011)

worm5376 said:


>



Hey look it's subcool back in Georgia


----------



## gopherbuddah (May 28, 2011)




----------



## gopherbuddah (May 28, 2011)




----------



## gopherbuddah (May 28, 2011)




----------



## cph (May 28, 2011)




----------



## Leothwyn (May 28, 2011)




----------



## guest420 (May 28, 2011)

loving the funny cat pics. i posted some pics of my cat in the "post pics of your pussy cat" thread. https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/426446-post-you-pussycat-pics.html <-click that. One pic is on the first page and the others are on some other pages


----------



## Leothwyn (May 28, 2011)




----------



## gopherbuddah (May 29, 2011)




----------



## gopherbuddah (May 29, 2011)




----------



## gopherbuddah (May 29, 2011)




----------



## gopherbuddah (May 29, 2011)




----------



## gopherbuddah (May 29, 2011)




----------



## Medical Grade (May 29, 2011)

cph said:


>


Until mother nature strikes ....


----------



## Richie LxP (May 29, 2011)

Leothwyn said:


>



What a hero! Ha ha, you would know he had a little bit of Irish blood in him


----------



## mora (May 29, 2011)

Medical Grade said:


> Bin ladens's first virgin encounter in the after life, im sure.


you think thats virgin lol


----------



## gopherbuddah (May 29, 2011)




----------



## gopherbuddah (May 29, 2011)




----------



## mora (May 29, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> ah that was funny, but to bad in america blacks are more racist towards us white then we are towards them.


Thank you!


----------



## gopherbuddah (May 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;hjlE9ayXGX0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjlE9ayXGX0[/video]


----------



## Medical Grade (May 29, 2011)

mora said:


> you think thats virgin lol


about as virgin as bin laden can hope for.. thats 1 of 72 just like it


----------



## gopherbuddah (May 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;lNgOkl5KqRY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNgOkl5KqRY[/video]


----------



## ANC (May 29, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (May 29, 2011)

I've often wanted to drown my troubles, but I can't get my wife to go swimming. 
~ Jimmy Carter ~


----------



## Richie LxP (May 29, 2011)

This one's a classic.[video=youtube;CmC62Eg82E8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmC62Eg82E8&t=14s[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (May 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;krhB_An8fT4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krhB_An8fT4&feature=feedrec_grec_index[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (May 29, 2011)

Can you figure out what this commercial is for?
http://www.noob.us/humor/you-will-never-guess-what-this-ad-is-about/


cof


----------



## malignant (May 29, 2011)

a hot memory i thought id share... wasnt appropriate so i took her down.. hot soldier girl half out of uniform.


----------



## malignant (May 29, 2011)

yeah most chicks in the army have a lil acne after they come back from the field..


----------



## woodsmaneh! (May 29, 2011)

An autopsy lecturer is giving an introductory lecture to a class of students. Standing over a corpse,he addresses the class. "There are two things you need to make career in medical forensics. First you must have no fear." Having said that he shoves his finger up the corpse's asshole then licks it.

Now you must do the same, he tells the class. After a couple of minutes of uneasy silence, the class do as instructed "second", the lecturer continues "an acute sense of observation. For instance, how many of you notice that i put my middle finger up this man's anus, BUT LICKED MY INDEX FINGER!?"


----------



## Winter Woman (May 29, 2011)

Which one is the female?


----------



## wiseguy316 (May 29, 2011)

keep the nudity in check folks, it looks nice, but not the place for it.


----------



## malignant (May 29, 2011)

the army wasnt all fun and games... there was a deployment full of sand semtex and ieds....


----------



## malignant (May 29, 2011)

i dont know if its sad or funny.. but a whopper and fry with a drink ran about 12.50usd


----------



## malignant (May 29, 2011)




----------



## malignant (May 29, 2011)




----------



## itcanhappen (May 29, 2011)

wiseguy316 said:


> keep the nudity in check folks, it looks nice, but not the place for it.


then what does SNWS mean?


----------



## malignant (May 29, 2011)




----------



## malignant (May 29, 2011)




----------



## wiseguy316 (May 29, 2011)

itcanhappen said:


> then what does SNWS mean?


Southern Nevada Water System...they will close the thread, read the rules.


----------



## malignant (May 29, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (May 29, 2011)

Semi- Not Work Safe: No nudes, but still wouldn't want your boss to see it.

They will close the thread.


----------



## Winter Woman (May 29, 2011)

wtf, please tell me it was halloween.


malignant said:


>


Good body, btw


----------



## malignant (May 29, 2011)

i deleted her... but others will need to follow in suit... sorry guys


----------



## malignant (May 29, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> What was up with the vase?


 its the only non glass one.. which meant it was an infidel... we'd have to drink another bottle of absinthe again to make any sense of that night.


----------



## malignant (May 29, 2011)




----------



## malignant (May 29, 2011)




----------



## malignant (May 29, 2011)




----------



## malignant (May 29, 2011)




----------



## malignant (May 29, 2011)




----------



## malignant (May 29, 2011)




----------



## malignant (May 29, 2011)




----------



## malignant (May 29, 2011)




----------



## malignant (May 29, 2011)




----------



## crashbog127 (May 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;DIrSmk59iZ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIrSmk59iZ0[/video]


----------



## malignant (May 29, 2011)




----------



## malignant (May 29, 2011)




----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> ah that was funny, but to bad in america blacks are more racist towards us white then we are towards them.


it must be sooooo tough to be a white male in america nowadays.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (May 29, 2011)




----------



## ANC (May 29, 2011)




----------



## gopherbuddah (May 30, 2011)

I've accepted I'm going to hell. Now I'm taking some you down with me [video=youtube;X8KdawFd874]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8KdawFd874[/video]


----------



## gopherbuddah (May 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;tqphKlMv92A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqphKlMv92A&feature=related[/video]


----------



## gopherbuddah (May 30, 2011)

Again not funny but... [video=youtube;Lsmdnr8a3Oc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lsmdnr8a3Oc[/video]


----------



## gopherbuddah (May 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;GiKYdbTlJ94]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GiKYdbTlJ94&feature=related[/video]


----------



## gopherbuddah (May 30, 2011)

Last year on vacation to hawaii I thought I'd give surfing a try...[video=youtube;3oS_28utt2Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oS_28utt2Y[/video]


----------



## woodsmaneh! (May 30, 2011)




----------



## kush fario (May 30, 2011)

llamas with hats haha funny ass shit. sorta like the old charlie the unicorn all grown up http://youtu.be/kZUPCB9533Ynumber 2. http://youtu.be/ZpjyH-LkEAg 3. http://youtu.be/49j6_uk0g3k and 4. http://youtu.be/SJixW2u4IvQ caaaaaroooll.


----------



## gopherbuddah (May 30, 2011)




----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;QH2-TGUlwu4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QH2-TGUlwu4[/video]

YES. FACT. TRUTH.


----------



## gopherbuddah (May 30, 2011)




----------



## gopherbuddah (May 30, 2011)

From the didn't think first department...


----------



## Winter Woman (May 30, 2011)

How twins are made


----------



## ganjames (May 30, 2011)




----------



## Da'at (May 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;B-Wd-Q3F8KM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-Wd-Q3F8KM[/video]


----------



## ANC (May 30, 2011)




----------



## gopherbuddah (May 31, 2011)




----------



## gopherbuddah (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Razztafarai (May 31, 2011)

[video=vimeo;24175601]http://vimeo.com/24175601[/video]


----------



## tip top toker (May 31, 2011)

Hahaha wft! straight through the toppa the head


----------



## gopherbuddah (May 31, 2011)

Who's up for chinese?


----------



## gopherbuddah (May 31, 2011)




----------



## gopherbuddah (May 31, 2011)




----------



## tip top toker (May 31, 2011)

cannaboy said:


> Maybe not to this thread. But in real life yeah. (Original post was deleted for some reason)


Probably the new mods deleting it because of how non relevant it is to LOLing in fact the opposite, more like a downer on what the thread is about


----------



## cannaboy (May 31, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Probably the new mods deleting it because of how non relevant it is to LOLing in fact the opposite, more like a downer on what the thread is about


I think your right. Thanx for your honesty. You should be a mod.


----------



## tip top toker (May 31, 2011)

Hahahahahaha, me a mod! You must be having a larf! Bit of alcohol and i'm not the most responsible of people


----------



## gopherbuddah (May 31, 2011)




----------



## gopherbuddah (May 31, 2011)




----------



## ANC (May 31, 2011)




----------



## tip top toker (May 31, 2011)

Nothing wrong with politics! 

[youtube]nyOi8PYDmJw[/youtube]


----------



## cannaboy (May 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;NlHmSCz3uA0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NlHmSCz3uA0[/video]


----------



## Big P (Jun 1, 2011)

Razztafarai said:


> [video=vimeo;24175601]http://vimeo.com/24175601[/video]


that rocks, kids r cool. i wanna do that with my son and his freinds lol


----------



## ANC (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Razztafarai (Jun 1, 2011)

Not funny, but absolutely Awesome!!!!!

[video=youtube;b_bYGcCzbkg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_bYGcCzbkg[/video]


----------



## cannaboy (Jun 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;JWVshkVF0SY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWVshkVF0SY&feature=player_embedded#at=33[/video]


----------



## cannaboy (Jun 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;0L5sTXGM4Bk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0L5sTXGM4Bk&feature=player_embedded#at=72[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 1, 2011)

*DA VINCI CODE* 
*Written across the wall of the cave were the following symbols:*

**
*It was considered a unique find and the writings were said to be at least three thousand years old! *
 
*The piece of stone was removed, brought to the museum, and archaeologists from around the world came to study the ancient symbols. They held a huge meeting after months of conferences to discuss the meaning of the markings.*
 
*The President of the society pointed to first drawing and said: "This is a woman. We can see these people held women in high esteem. You can also tell they were intelligent, as the next symbol is a donkey, *
*so they were smart enough to have animals help them till the soil. *
*The next drawing is a shovel, which means they had tools to help them."*


*This is further proof of their high intelligence is the fish which means that if a famine hit the earth and food didn't grow, they seek food from the sea. The last symbol appears to be the Star of David which means they were evidently Hebrews. *

*The audience applauded enthusiastically. *

*Then a little old Jewish man stood up in the back of the room and said, *
*"Idiots, Hebrew is read from right to left...... *
*It says: 'Holy Mackerel, Dig The Ass On That Chick*


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 1, 2011)

[youtube]rTens4i32b0[/youtube]


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jun 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;IMxWLuOFyZM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMxWLuOFyZM[/video]


----------



## kush fario (Jun 2, 2011)

stop posting monty python im pretty sure every one watched this growing up and has the movie somewhere in there house well i know i do.


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jun 2, 2011)

ok[video=youtube;30MAgNeA1ls]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30MAgNeA1ls[/video]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 2, 2011)

kush fario said:


> stop posting monty python im pretty sure every one watched this growing up and has the movie somewhere in there house well i know i do.


 Thank you! I am not a Python fan. I don't understand the humor or the accent to get anything out of it...Everyone has their own sense of humor but I cringe when I see Monty Python stuff...but to those who do enjoy it, ROCK ON!


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jun 2, 2011)

Here's some more not monty python [video=youtube;V4fJCUKA3Zk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4fJCUKA3Zk[/video]


----------



## ANC (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Leothwyn (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## tip top toker (Jun 3, 2011)

kush fario said:


> stop posting monty python im pretty sure every one watched this growing up and has the movie somewhere in there house well i know i do.


And i'm pretty sure this is the internet where everyone has already seen everything, i mean 99% of the pics posted are already in a folder in one of my picture drives, so let's close this thread pronto!


----------



## gioua (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh I watched this guys story about the pot smuggling from CAN to USA he was taking the ships in AK and WA (bellingham) and I think thats where 75 tons of pot were found.. great story on youtube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxapbjcoAv8 His name was Brian Odea..


sorry somehow I meant to quote the page 5 or 6 about the guy looking for work 75 tons of pot add in the newspaper


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jun 3, 2011)

Funny on so many levels. Beatles fans enjoy [video=youtube;eOVyjf_Ilkk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOVyjf_Ilkk[/video]


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jun 3, 2011)

wow[video=youtube;DHtwUr-IkHM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHtwUr-IkHM[/video]


----------



## Razztafarai (Jun 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;rj18UQjPpGA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=rj18UQjPpGA[/video]

This is amazing, narrated views of Earth from space. Make sure you watch it in HD


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Jun 3, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3zPsmuE1bY


----------



## Razztafarai (Jun 3, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> wow[video=youtube;DHtwUr-IkHM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHtwUr-IkHM[/video]


This is so much better, this guy is probably the best rally driver that ever lived

[video=youtube;TKgeCQGu_ug]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKgeCQGu_ug[/video]


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm just enjoying the spoiler on that thing


----------



## ANC (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## Razztafarai (Jun 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;42oUVwyFsZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42oUVwyFsZI[/video]


----------



## wiseguy316 (Jun 3, 2011)

Razztafarai said:


> [video=youtube;42oUVwyFsZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42oUVwyFsZI[/video]


i must have missed the funny part.


----------



## SgtStadanko (Jun 3, 2011)

Big P said:


>


OK...I LOL'd on this.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 3, 2011)

wiseguy316 said:


> i must have missed the funny part.


 Near the end it looked like she went literally cross eyed when she ate it...But I do like the recipe. I hate cheese cake but the wife loves it.


----------



## Tenner (Jun 3, 2011)

ANC said:


>


ANC, dude.. Is that for REAL?!?!

Do crime and pay here please


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jun 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;CBEQYnpFrcU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBEQYnpFrcU[/video]


----------



## soul11223 (Jun 3, 2011)

happyface said:


> *dude that is fukin hot! i saw it was 4 mins thought id watch like 30 secs ended up watching the whole thing and dying to kno were this bar is*


She answered every guys question with this, can she ride a dick. Goddamn


----------



## ShadyStoner (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## ShadyStoner (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## ShadyStoner (Jun 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;0MAfDXN45d0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MAfDXN45d0&feature=player_profilepage[/video]


----------



## ShadyStoner (Jun 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;LYE3riHLptI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYE3riHLptI&feature=player_profilepage[/video]


----------



## cannaboy (Jun 4, 2011)

Misleading Title.
[video]http://video.stumbleupon.com/?play#p=2jcx7eslyk[/video]


----------



## cannaboy (Jun 4, 2011)

You can never kill a LEGEND!
[video=youtube;o4LmoDV2X4Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4LmoDV2X4Y&feature=channel_video_title[/video]


----------



## cannaboy (Jun 4, 2011)

LMFAO!!
[video=youtube;VCvqXXnxLZw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCvqXXnxLZw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## bengrowin (Jun 4, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/v/WycL_rO5RiY&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3


----------



## Razztafarai (Jun 4, 2011)

Wait for it........... Bwhahahahahaha, what a pussy. I would have loved to be in that car!

[video=youtube;YAvgCbbLhZ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAvgCbbLhZ0[/video]


----------



## Leothwyn (Jun 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;GaoLU6zKaws]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GaoLU6zKaws&feature=player_embedded#at=273[/video]


----------



## Razztafarai (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Razztafarai (Jun 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;8DW5yORt_B8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8DW5yORt_B8&fmt=18[/video]


----------



## Tenner (Jun 4, 2011)

#



:d


----------



## Big P (Jun 5, 2011)

damn look at this arb dude making it rain, shit he makin it pour

[youtube]7b1Vsdg5FZk[/youtube]


[youtube]iUJSVdCDgIk[/youtube]


----------



## bengrowin (Jun 5, 2011)

haha thats good could you imagine someone just standing in front of a woman for that amount of time just dropping money on her head lol also thought it was funny how it looks like the last guy keeps us dollars in his pocket and counts them carefully and they got picked right back out of the pile when he dropped them lol all that money and worried about 20 us dollars


----------



## Big P (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Jun 5, 2011)

this one is a keeper


[youtube]N6PlIbQ6DxE[/youtube]


----------



## Big P (Jun 5, 2011)

[youtube]DROXUFmUwPA[/youtube]


----------



## Big P (Jun 5, 2011)

this guy gets mad pussy , and i dont mean angry pussy



[youtube]3TbaeKbjRpc[/youtube]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 5, 2011)

Big P said:


> this guy gets mad pussy , and i dont mean angry pussy


 He seems like a hell of an impromptu clothing designer, but is he straight? Clothing shows my wife watches, most of the men involved are gay. Same for hair cutting shows.


----------



## Big P (Jun 5, 2011)

Dirty Harry said:


> He seems like a hell of an impromptu clothing designer, but is he straight? Clothing shows my wife watches, most of the men involved are gay. Same for hair cutting shows.


man if he is gay, i would want to be his friend and follow him around while hes "working"


----------



## kush fario (Jun 5, 2011)

if hes not gay hes a genious!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 5, 2011)

Big P said:


> man if he is gay, i would want to be his friend and follow him around while hes "working"


 No shit! I'll drive...


----------



## Razztafarai (Jun 5, 2011)

Some magic with an iPad

[video=youtube;LAhP-yLJJ9s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAhP-yLJJ9s[/video]


----------



## PakaloloHui (Jun 5, 2011)

You guys are posting in the wrong thread. 

"PIX that Make you LOL" NOT VIDEO'S that are not funny.

Someone said this a few days back, I think but start and post your vidz elsewhere, if there are no more pix, then close this thread or don't post.

It kinda sucks to scroll through pages just to view a decent funny pic while the pages have been flooded with video's that mostly suck.

Just my 2 cents. Cheap, too!!! LOL


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jun 5, 2011)

Big P said:


> post anything funny


As long as it's funny I'm okay with it personally.


----------



## purpz (Jun 5, 2011)

PakaloloHui said:


> View attachment 1634862You guys are posting in the wrong thread.
> 
> "PIX that Make you LOL" NOT VIDEO'S that are not funny.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure the dude who started this thread "BIG P" posted a video on his 1st post, so i'm sure it's OK.


----------



## wiseguy316 (Jun 5, 2011)

was 2d post and it was funny. Also was a gif file not a you tube video .


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 5, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> As long as it's funny I'm okay with it personally.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1634876View attachment 1634879View attachment 1634878View attachment 1634877


same here, who give's a shit if its a pic or video i just want a cheap laugh


----------



## ShadyStoner (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## ShadyStoner (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## ShadyStoner (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## ShadyStoner (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2011)

Karaoke for the illiterate
https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/stoopid-23007/1622042-img-2892/


----------



## PakaloloHui (Jun 6, 2011)

Good morning and thanks for the great pics.


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Razztafarai (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 6, 2011)

*Not for the squeamish!! *

*SECONDS before Death (CHILLING).*

*WARNING! GRAPHIC BOATING PHOTO.*

*THIS IS A PICTUREOF A MAN WITH JUST SECONDS TO LIVE.*

*(CHILLING!)*


----------



## Razztafarai (Jun 6, 2011)

Better version


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 6, 2011)

*WHATEVER HITS THE FAN WILL*
*NOT BE DISTRIBUTED EVENLY.*​ 
Sometimes too much to drink isn't enough.​ 

Heaven is where:
The Police are British, 
The Chefs are Italian, 
The Mechanics are German, 
The Lovers are French and
It's all organized by the Swiss.​ 

Hell is Where: 
The Police are German, 
The Chefs are British,
The Mechanics are French,
The Lovers are Swiss
 and 
It's all organized by the Italians.​ 
Suicidal twin kills sister by mistake!​ 

I may be schizophrenic,
but at least I have each other.​ 
I am a Nobody. 
Nobody is Perfect.
Therefore I am Perfect.​ 

Reality is only an illusion​that occurs due to a lack of alcohol (or pot).​ 

Red meat is not bad for you 
Fuzzy green meat is bad for you.​ 

I am having an out-of-money experience.​ 

Don't sweat the petty things. 
Don't pet the sweaty things.​ 

Corduroy pillows are making headlines!​​


----------



## Razztafarai (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 6, 2011)

How Boobs got their name


----------



## ShadyStoner (Jun 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;f9higr2W_HQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9higr2W_HQ&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## ShadyStoner (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## ShadyStoner (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## ShadyStoner (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## ShadyStoner (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## ShadyStoner (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## ShadyStoner (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## ShadyStoner (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## ShadyStoner (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## ShadyStoner (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## ShadyStoner (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## ShadyStoner (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## ShadyStoner (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## ShadyStoner (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## ShadyStoner (Jun 7, 2011)

Best for Last


----------



## Razztafarai (Jun 7, 2011)

It's ok dude, I'll come back later






Hipster Aladdin


----------



## benny blanco (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## skiweeds (Jun 7, 2011)

http://lahey.ytmnd.com/


----------



## kush fario (Jun 7, 2011)

ShadyStoner said:


>


lmfao that rabbits like get the fuck away from me or ill fuck u in the ass! 
cats never lern!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 7, 2011)

kush fario said:


> lmfao that rabbits like get the fuck away from me or ill fuck u in the ass!
> cats never lern!


 Animal Shelter prison rape. THIS IS MY BLOCK BITCH!


----------



## hiphip247 (Jun 7, 2011)

shadystoner said:


>


ahahahahaa


----------



## benny blanco (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Razztafarai (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## Razztafarai (Jun 8, 2011)

Not LOL but absolutely awesome

[video=youtube;rTHJqLju2vU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTHJqLju2vU[/video]


----------



## kush fario (Jun 8, 2011)

that flyby took some skill!


----------



## kush fario (Jun 8, 2011)

ya i dunno i cant get shit to embed so fuck it!!! can someone explain this embeding thing to me it never ever ever fuckin works for me.


----------



## cannaboy (Jun 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;4aBYNORgw6E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aBYNORgw6E&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Big P (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## cannaboy (Jun 8, 2011)

This is neat. Sober or High.
[video=youtube;r-qhj3sJ5qs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-qhj3sJ5qs&feature=player_embedded#at=77[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 8, 2011)

I can't get this to embed. But, this guy is just too wasted. lol Two steps forward, one step back. lol

[video]http://www.break.com/index/brits-late-night-long-walk-home-2069121[/video]


----------



## wiseguy316 (Jun 8, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> I can't get this to embed. But, this guy is just too wasted. lol Two steps forward, one step back. lol
> 
> [video]http://www.break.com/index/brits-late-night-long-walk-home-2069121[/video]


he would have been better off driving home from the bar..lol


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 8, 2011)

Epic faceplant on the staircase for sure.


wiseguy316 said:


> he would have been better off driving home from the bar..lol


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jun 8, 2011)

Could happen


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 8, 2011)

If it takes that long then he isn't doing it right. 



woodsmaneh! said:


> View attachment 1639510
> 
> Could happen


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jun 8, 2011)

Did she or did she not get boned?



woodsmaneh! said:


> View attachment 1639510
> 
> Could happen


----------



## PigTails & PeanutButter (Jun 8, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> View attachment 1639510
> 
> Could happen


 Oh Geeze! Come on!!!! :::closes eyes-looks away::: "sigh" :::looks back::: Geez..... really? lol & gross!


----------



## ANC (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## mora (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 9, 2011)

e-mail from Arab student to his Dad ....




Dear Father,

Berlin is wonderful, people are nice and I really 
like it here, but Dad, I am a bit ashamed to arrive 
at my college with my pure-gold Ferrari 599GTB 
when all my teachers and many fellow students 
travel by train. 

Love,

Nasser






from his dad: 

My dear loving son,

Twenty million US Dollar has just been transferred 
to your account. Please stop embarrassing us. 
Go and get yourself a train, too.



Love, Dad


----------



## yamban (Jun 9, 2011)

some of these are funny


----------



## Razztafarai (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## Razztafarai (Jun 10, 2011)

More here:
http://www.wired.com/underwire/2011/06/peanutweeter/?pid=3974


----------



## Richie LxP (Jun 10, 2011)

ANC said:


>



LMFAO! Looks like ya man is trying to push out a rough one lol

+ Rep for the gold!


----------



## ANC (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## Leothwyn (Jun 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;6PKQE8FM2Uw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PKQE8FM2Uw&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;poeqXB-Qf5s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=poeqXB-Qf5s[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 11, 2011)

Divorce - enough said.


----------



## cannaboy (Jun 11, 2011)

LOL: Man Tries To Do Real-Life Facebook & Twitter!

[video]http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhcWE81K43Z40Dy0NL[/video]


----------



## yamban (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## purpz (Jun 12, 2011)

That last sketch is classic! ^^^ good times...


----------



## Sealight (Jun 12, 2011)

bachelor Frog rises again.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 12, 2011)

*A woman went to her doctor for advice.*

*She told him that her husband had developed a penchant for anal sex, and she was not sure that it was such a good idea.*

*'Do you enjoy it?' The doctor asked. 'Actually, yes, I do. ''Does it hurt you?' he asked. 'No. I rather like it.' 'Well, then,' the doctor continued, ' there's no reason that you shouldn't practice anal sex, if that's what you like, so long as you take care not to get pregnant.'*

*The woman was mystified. **'What? You can get pregnant from anal sex?'*

*'Of course, ' the doctor replied. 'Where do you think people like Nancy Pelosi come from.'*


----------



## hiphip247 (Jun 12, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> *A woman went to her doctor for advice.*
> 
> *She told him that her husband had developed a penchant for anal sex, and she was not sure that it was such a good idea.*
> 
> ...




hahaha i cant stand that bitch.


----------



## ANC (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## yamban (Jun 12, 2011)

I read alot of stoner comics online... some of them are hilarious. I decided to make my own  hope you guys like it!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 13, 2011)

http://wimp.com/beaverskunk/

lmfao


----------



## ThaConspiracy (Jun 13, 2011)

[youtube]nDIoAD02B9E[/youtube]


----------



## ShadyStoner (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jun 13, 2011)

That is all...


----------



## ShadyStoner (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## ShadyStoner (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## ShadyStoner (Jun 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;gMaMBy0EzcA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMaMBy0EzcA&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## ShadyStoner (Jun 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;hrontojPWEE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrontojPWEE&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 13, 2011)

Message too short


----------



## ANC (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 14, 2011)

*After experiencing the discomfort and embarrassment of a prostate test by the National Health Service, a guy decided to have this next test carried out while visiting friends in San Francisco, where the beautiful nurses are allegedly much more gentle and accommodating.**

As he lay naked on his side on the table the attractive nurse began the examination.

"Don't worry, at this stage of the procedure it's quite normal to get an erection." said the nurse.

"I don't have an erection," said the man.

"No, but I do," replied the nurse.*


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 14, 2011)

Two young businessmen in Florida were sitting down for a break in their 
soon-to-be new store in the shopping mall. As yet, the store wasn't ready, 
with only a few shelves and display racks set up.

One said to the other, "I'll bet that any minute now some senior is going 
to walk by, put his face to the window, and ask what we're selling."

Sure enough, just a moment later, a curious senior gentleman walked up to 
the window, looked around intensely and rapped on the glass, then in a 
loud voice asked, "What are you sellin' here?"

One of the men replied sarcastically, "We're selling ass-holes."

Without skipping a beat, the old timer said, "You must be doing well. 
Only two left."


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 14, 2011)

*The older you are and the longer you have been married, the funnier this is.....*


**​ 
*One lazy Sunday morning the wife and I were quiet and thoughtful, sitting around the breakfast table when I said to her unexpectedly, "When I die, I want you to sell all my stuff, immediately."* 

*"Now why would you want me to do something like that?" she asked.* 

*"I figure a woman as fine as yourself would eventually remarry and I don't want some other asshole using my stuff."* 

*She looked at me intently and said: "What makes you think I'd marry another asshole?"*


----------



## Razztafarai (Jun 14, 2011)

Found in my local Sainsbury's! I know what faggot means in the USA, so I thought you guys might find this funny!


----------



## geewhizimtheshiz (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## guest420 (Jun 14, 2011)

im surprised nobody stole the new pic on tosh.o like they have with the rest.


----------



## guest420 (Jun 14, 2011)

daddy loves it when mommy mows the lawn

this is the pic from tosh i was talking about lol


----------



## guest420 (Jun 14, 2011)

http://intoxgaming.com/forum/showthread.php?tid=16963

this is a must see. it is stoner comic thread. there are 4 pages of really halarious stuff. i didn't want to copy and past all of the junk here so just go there to see it.


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2011)

Fly in my soup.....no! Troll in my bowl.


----------



## ANC (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## guest420 (Jun 15, 2011)

i like the cat eating the cheeseburger


----------



## kush fario (Jun 15, 2011)

i like that dam dog at the start!


----------



## Big P (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## hoss12781 (Jun 16, 2011)

View attachment 1650635

ten words to make this a post - Cheers!


----------



## kush fario (Jun 16, 2011)

i am very rich BISEXUALS!!!! hahahaha that made me laugh real good thanks for the good day starter!


----------



## benny blanco (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## gopherbuddah (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## gopherbuddah (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## gopherbuddah (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Jun 16, 2011)

I'll start congratulating people for getting pregnant, when they start congratulating people for getting syphilis, you get it the same way afterall.


----------



## guest420 (Jun 16, 2011)

he really likes you


----------



## sharon1 (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## ShadyStoner (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## Tenner (Jun 17, 2011)

AOoooH Yeah!!!!

View attachment 1652198

Monkeys are fucking intelligent


----------



## ShadyStoner (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## redeye75 (Jun 17, 2011)

ANC said:


>


lol... message to short


----------



## Richie LxP (Jun 17, 2011)

ANC said:


>


One person is getting the pissy feet treatment...


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 17, 2011)

You have to watch this one. A Golf Cart Drill Team lol. 

[video=youtube;IQvom4x5MD0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQvom4x5MD0[/video]


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jun 17, 2011)

What, are you trying to tell me not everybody has a custom golf cart? Here's mine.




Seniors be hatin when they see me rollin


----------



## hoss12781 (Jun 17, 2011)

ten words to make it a post


----------



## guest420 (Jun 17, 2011)

i just got this from yahoo just now


----------



## Tenner (Jun 17, 2011)

LMAO!!! 

Fancy wiping your ass with a cat... Rather than trousers half down walking through the house just open the toilet door and go come kitty kitty  

Hoss that 3rd picture is awesome


----------



## Tenner (Jun 17, 2011)

guest420 said:


> http://intoxgaming.com/forum/showthread.php?tid=16963
> 
> this is a must see. it is stoner comic thread. there are 4 pages of really halarious stuff. i didn't want to copy and past all of the junk here so just go there to see it.


Those cartoons cracked me up dude


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 17, 2011)

hahaha i know some folks in the villages. shitloads of golf carts definitely.


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## guest420 (Jun 18, 2011)

im glad you guys are liking what i post


----------



## guest420 (Jun 18, 2011)

i was just typing may contain in my google tool bar and it gave me this auto thing about human flesh wtf?


----------



## guest420 (Jun 18, 2011)

i just did some googling and found out its biscuts called tim tam and that its a possible photo shop pic saying it has flesh in it but anyways i found this funny pic site with just a page of really funny ass pics

http://www.aaanything.net/40506/pictorial/funny/wtf/


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 18, 2011)

Sorry, but this has been cracking me up. Gonna give the musical a watch this evening i think  
[youtube]TLR8X8kn7GA[/youtube]
Typical matt stone and tray parker


----------



## bengrowin (Jun 18, 2011)

go to google and type in where does and you get where does justin beiber live wtf! that many people care where that kid lives?


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 18, 2011)

*biggest bust in canadian history*​ 


​


----------



## ANC (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## gopherbuddah (Jun 20, 2011)

not funny. but a must see. [video=youtube;D0BXa1tesgA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0BXa1tesgA[/video]


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow, was never aware that the US has a patent on cannabis. Wow

http://www.google.com/patents?id=0pcNAAAAEBAJ&printsec=abstract&zoom=4&source=gbs_overview_r&cad=0#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jun 20, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Wow, was never aware that the US has a patent on cannabis. Wow
> 
> http://www.google.com/patents?id=0pcNAAAAEBAJ&printsec=abstract&zoom=4&source=gbs_overview_r&cad=0#v=onepage&q&f=false


How can you patent a plant? You gotta love the United States of America.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 20, 2011)

Basically they've patented the discovered use of canabinoids. For example if you grew carrots and you found they made you see in the dark, they've essentially patented the fact that carrots can make you see in the dark. Not the carrot, but it's effect, in this case they've patented the idea that cannabinoids can be used as antioxidants.

Doubt anyone cares though, we all know what an utter and total and complete piss take and joke the patent system is


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 20, 2011)

Since 1930, plants have been patentable. The first plant patent was granted to Henry F. Bosenberg for a climbing or trailing rose. From About.com


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jun 20, 2011)

Then I'm gonna patent evergreen trees. Not the tree but it's use as a christmas decoration.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 20, 2011)

aboute.com said:


> A plant patent is granted to an inventor who has invented or discovered *and* asexually reproduced a distinct and new variety of plant, other than a tuber propagated plant or a plant found in an uncultivated state.


This does not appear to apply to the US patent in question. The US have patented a use of the plant (does that mean i can patent getting high as fuck?  patent for the use of cannabinoids for getting off ones tits). So the US govt could breed and create a new strain, and i think they'd be able to patent this possibly, but you can't just patent cannabis as a plant.


----------



## Big P (Jun 20, 2011)

[youtube]T8LND4JQaEk[/youtube]


----------



## ANC (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## geewhizimtheshiz (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## PakaloloHui (Jun 20, 2011)

geewhizimtheshiz said:


>


Very clever, love it.


----------



## geewhizimtheshiz (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 20, 2011)

Two nuns were shopping at a 7-11 store.

As they passed by the beer cooler, one nun said to the other, "Wouldn't a nice cool beer or two taste wonderful on a hot summer evening?"

The second nun answered, "Indeed it would, sister, but I wound not feel comfortable buying beer, since I am certain it would cause a scene at the checkout stand."

"I can handle that without a problem" the other nun replied, and she picked up a six-pack and headed for the check-out."

The cashier had a surprised look on his face when the two nuns arrived with a six-pack of beer. 

"We use beer for washing our hair" the nun sida, "Back at our nunnery, we call it Catholic Shampoo."

Without blinking an eye, the cashier reached under the counter pulled out a package of pretzel sticks, and placed them in the bag with the beer.

He then looked the nun straight in the eye, smiled and said, "The curlers are on the house."


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 20, 2011)

You be the judge (pardon the pun). For the unhip: The TV cult show on MTV in the early 1990's was called "Beavis and Butthead." Beavis is the character on the right. He was a star without twitter.


----------



## guest420 (Jun 20, 2011)

why would 800 people like a cat litter box? they obviously set at home online all day with nothing to do but like stupid crap on facebook


----------



## Razztafarai (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## kush fario (Jun 20, 2011)

Razztafarai said:


>


holy shit i wish my girl could do that!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 20, 2011)

kush fario said:


> holy shit i wish my girl could do that!


 If she could, she would not even know your name. That is a high maintenance girl.


----------



## kush fario (Jun 20, 2011)

lmao just cuz my girl dont strip doesent mean shes not hot every girl needs maintenance some more than others.


----------



## Tenner (Jun 20, 2011)

This is one for the current world!! 
-----------------------------------------------

Below is the obituary for Common Sense:

&#8216;Today we mourn the passing of a beloved old friend, Common Sense, who has been with us for many years. No one knows for sure how old he was, since his birth records were long ago lost in bureaucratic red tape. He will be remembered as having cultivated such valuable lessons as: Knowing when to come in out of the rain; why the early bird gets the worm; Life isn&#8217;t always fair; and maybe it was my fault.

 Common Sense lived by simple, sound financial policies (don&#8217;t spend more than you can earn) and reliable strategies (adults, not children, are in charge).

His health began to deteriorate rapidly when well-intentioned but overbearing regulations were set in place. Reports of a 6-year-old boy charged with sexual harassment for kissing a classmate; teens suspended from school for using mouthwash after lunch; and a teacher fired for reprimanding an unruly student, only worsened his condition.

Common Sense lost ground when parents attacked teachers for doing the job that they themselves had failed to do in disciplining their unruly children.

It declined even further when schools were required to get parental consent to administer sun lotion or an Aspirin to a student; but could not inform parents when a student became pregnant and wanted to have an abortion.

Common Sense lost the will to live as the churches became businesses; and criminals received better treatment than their victims. Common Sense took a beating when you couldn&#8217;t defend yourself from a burglar in your own home and the burglar could sue you for assault.

Common Sense finally gave up the will to live, after a woman failed to realize that a steaming cup of coffee was hot. She spilled a little in her lap, and was promptly awarded a huge settlement.

Common Sense was preceded in death by his parents, Truth and Trust; his wife, Discretion; his daughter, Responsibility; and his son, Reason. He is survived by his 4 stepbrothers; I Know My Rights, I Want It Now, Someone Else Is To Blame, and I&#8217;m A Victim.

Not many attended his funeral because so few realized he was gone.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 21, 2011)

[youtube]FYKH5S93hT0[/youtube]


----------



## PeacefulKid1992 (Jun 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;J4H8ihMJhow]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4H8ihMJhow&feature=related[/video]
This dude is fly!


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 21, 2011)

[youtube]xzlqNp8R90A[/youtube]
[youtube]aXQTaWjMoFw&feature=sh_e_sl&list=SL[/youtube]

[youtube]9BnLbv6QYcA&feature=sh_e_sl&list=SL[/youtube]

[youtube]sw_1CIwwEIA[/youtube]

[youtube]0Kn_GqbXQgM&feature=sh_e_sl&list=SL[/youtube]

[youtube]9U4Ha9HQvMo&feature=sh_e_sl&list=SL[/youtube]


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 21, 2011)

[youtube]kOHABYhZ7a8&feature=autoplay&list=SL&index=115&playnext=3[/youtube]


----------



## ANC (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 21, 2011)

There once was a pervert named Weiner
Who had a perverted demeanor
Forced from the Hill
For acting like Bill
Now Congress is one weiner leaner


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 21, 2011)

*I Don't Feel Stupid Anymore *


*




*



*




*



*




*



*




*



*




*




*




*

*




*



*




*



*




*



*




*


*




*



*




*


*AND MY FAVORITE *

*




*




.and as soon as this happens......... retire with dignity....... 





​ 



cof


----------



## guest420 (Jun 21, 2011)

none of those pix are showing


----------



## Big P (Jun 21, 2011)

cop being a buttface. not funny





[youtube]a7ZkFZkejv8[/youtube]


----------



## Razztafarai (Jun 21, 2011)

This is so amazing!!! I really wished I watched this high.

[video=youtube;iVvRWVoHDb8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=iVvRWVoHDb8[/video]


----------



## bobtokes (Jun 21, 2011)

this is some cop 



[youtube]F1HqiUeKpyg[/youtube]


----------



## Slojo69 (Jun 21, 2011)

Big P said:


> cop being a buttface. not funny
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She deserved, there's no reason for her to be there, cop was a dick, but she was just being retarded. I'm glad she got arrested stupid cunt.


----------



## kush fario (Jun 21, 2011)

bobtokes said:


> this is some cop
> 
> 
> 
> [youtube]F1HqiUeKpyg[/youtube]


 wtf is funny about this?


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 21, 2011)

I would love to do this.


Razztafarai said:


> This is so amazing!!! I really wished I watched this high.
> 
> [video=youtube;iVvRWVoHDb8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=iVvRWVoHDb8[/video]


----------



## PakaloloHui (Jun 21, 2011)

Once again, thread flooded with Crappy Video's. 

I must post lameness just to post.
Lameness, lameness here's your prost.
Post your lameness on this post.
I am made of wood and just a post.

Knock, knock
Who's there?
Wood
Wood who?
Wood who ye make me laugh and post some funny fucking pictures please


----------



## ANC (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## guy incognito (Jun 22, 2011)

Slojo69 said:


> She deserved, there's no reason for her to be there, cop was a dick, but she was just being retarded. I'm glad she got arrested stupid cunt.


Since when do you need a reason to be on your own property?


----------



## bobtokes (Jun 22, 2011)

kush fario said:


> wtf is funny about this?


its obviously wasted on you then !


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;q6PWXDEgJgM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6PWXDEgJgM[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;I0gulL0qdcQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0gulL0qdcQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## PakaloloHui (Jun 22, 2011)

I guess some people are retarded and don't get the hint.

Yes, as someone pm'd me, WINTER WOMAN is flooding the thread lately with crap.
But you are not the only one, in your defense.

I must POST
I must POST
I must POST
I must POST
I must POST
I must POST
I must POST
I must POST
I must POST
I must POST
I must POST
I must POST
I must POST
I must POST
I must POST
I must POST
I must POST
I must POST
I must POST
I must POST
I must POST
I must POST
I must POST
I must POST CRAP just to POST.

Start your own CRAPPY thread and refrain from video's please.

Not enjoyable going thorugh wasted pages and posts where they don't belong, just sayin!!!

This is not the first time this has been expressed by me or others.

I am not trying to start an argument either, but just liked this thread for what it is titled for and would like to see it remain that way.
Post where and what is appropriate to the title of the thread.
PIX, not VIDZ.

Would you post info on your indoor grow on someones outdoor thread and flood it with nothing that has to do with the topic of such subject. Well maybe you would but, most wouldn't.

Have a nice day and keep the PIX coming.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 22, 2011)

PakaloloHui said:


> View attachment 1660080I guess some people are retarded and don't get the hint.
> 
> Yes, as someone pm'd me, WINTER WOMAN is flooding the thread lately with crap.
> But you are not the only one, in your defense.
> ...





Big P said:


> post anything funny


Hey buddy read the OP first post of the started thread. 
POST ANYTHING FUNNY! 
Go somewhere else with your wild explanations and meaning of what you think is fit.
It clearly states that ANYTHING FUNNY means ANYTHING FUNNY!
Mr. thread cop on the job LOOK OUT... LMAO get real!
Also your example of, posting indoor growing info, on a outdoor grow thread, is just retarded and flawed.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 22, 2011)

PakaloloHui said:


> View attachment 1660080I guess some people are retarded and don't get the hint.
> 
> Yes, as someone pm'd me, WINTER WOMAN is flooding the thread lately with crap.
> But you are not the only one, in your defense.
> ...


What, and for someone not party to your hissy fits, how is this in keeping with the thread? Want me to start insulting you because you aren't posting funny pictures?


----------



## cph (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## tip top toker (Jun 22, 2011)

First it was someone hating on people because they were posting things people had already seen, now this


----------



## PakaloloHui (Jun 22, 2011)

It was a nice thread

Thread cop..... lol just giving my opinion, like others have as well.

I guess if I am to see the humor in some of those video's, I should be smoking what you are. Then again, maybe not.

Laugh all you want kiddie. You ain't hurting my feelers. 

P.S. Have a nice day


----------



## PakaloloHui (Jun 22, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> First it was someone hating on people because they were posting things people had already seen, now this


This is not new just been re-itterated.

Now the pictures come. Reverse psychology works wonders. Keep em coming. I Love it


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 22, 2011)

PakaloloHui said:


> It was a nice thread
> 
> Thread cop..... lol just giving my opinion, like others have as well.
> 
> ...


 Im not trying to hurt anyone's feelings...
I was just obliged to let you know better on something you felt was a good point or something correct.
Which, it was just simply, incorrect opinion.


----------



## PakaloloHui (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm guilty of bringing the humor on....

You guys are so easy. This is the internet. 

Why would I think I was GOD and JUDGE others for their posts. Because I typed a joke of a post to see the rise of the troubled hurt ones. And as one whould expect, hatred thrown back with, I'll show you, and you did.

Thanks guys,

Jedi mind tricks do work

Now chillout, and smoke a bowl, you are all o.k. by me.

Sorry that you guys were my experiment, but this was the perfect thread to do it on. It is the internet and you never know if what one is typing is the truth or not.


----------



## PakaloloHui (Jun 22, 2011)

"I was just obliged to let you know better on something you felt was a good point or something correct"
That sounds like you would be trying to manipulate someones thoughts or opinions shame on you, just kidding.

I hope you know that this was all just a joke by now.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 22, 2011)

PakaloloHui said:


> I'm guilty of bringing the humor on....
> 
> You guys are so easy. This is the internet.
> 
> ...


 LMFAO, nice try but.... not fooling anyone, pretty funny though.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 22, 2011)

So as an experiment you decided to call a perfectly charming forum member(s) fucking retarded in order to gauge our reactions. Yeah, you're a funny guy, love to be your friend


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## PakaloloHui (Jun 22, 2011)

try it yourself sometime my friend.
Not the first time I've done so, or witnessed others doing the same.

Fact: I do like some of the video's, I have to say honestly some maybe too long for me to even want to watch.

Winter Woman has some of the best posts on this thread, and some of her vidz. are long and some short. I choose what to watch and not.

Flooding a thread really, like I own it. Is my time so valuable that I get pissed because I have to go through pages sometimes to get a good laugh, hell no. Do I get pissed hell no, if I did I would have a problem now wouldn't I.

I hope some of you got a good laugh out of this.


----------



## PakaloloHui (Jun 22, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> So as an experiment you decided to call a perfectly charming forum member(s) fucking retarded in order to gauge our reactions. Yeah, you're a funny guy, love to be your friend


You're right maybe a bad call, but FYI I love her posts the most!!!!!

I hope she understands.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## tip top toker (Jun 22, 2011)

PakaloloHui said:


> try it yourself sometime my friend.
> Not the first time I've done so, or witnessed others doing the same.


Sorry dude, but you see, I'm a nice person, and I'm not a sheep. Friends insult friends as a means of humour, a random person mouthing off at you, that tends to get a smack in the teeth, and then the laughs  I'd love to see you at a pub, "sorry guys, was just an experiment, don't you see the humour"


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## PakaloloHui (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## PakaloloHui (Jun 22, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Sorry dude, but you see, I'm a nice person, and I'm not a sheep. Friends insult friends as a means of humour, a random person mouthing off at you, that tends to get a smack in the teeth, and then the laughs  I'd love to see you at a pub, "sorry guys, was just an experiment, don't you see the humour"


Glad you are no sheep.

To me she is not like a stranger, I have liked and love her posts. SHE is the most Diverse postee on this thread and keeps it coming. 

As far as humor goes, sounds like you are a critic or judge of others, as I have stated I am no God or Judge, other peoples humor maybe different than yours. Funny how I started this by saying things weren't funny and now others are being hypocritical to the fact of my BAD JOKE/EXPERIMENT.

Smoke a bowl and relax.

Winter Woman, forgive me if you believe that I have truely insulted you. You are the tops on my list on this thread. And that is no joke.

Have a nice day all!!!


----------



## bobtokes (Jun 22, 2011)

PakaloloHui said:


> Glad you are no sheep.
> 
> To me she is not like a stranger, I have liked and love her posts. SHE is the most Diverse postee on this thread and keeps it coming.
> 
> ...




you do a fair bit of back pedaling, i bet you go to work on a unicycle, lol


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jun 22, 2011)

It's a repost but if you don't laugh you ain't funny, I laighed so hard I cried...again


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## gopherbuddah (Jun 22, 2011)

I here by throw down the challenge. Beat this as wierdest shit ever


----------



## guest420 (Jun 22, 2011)

want to see women with world record largest tits?







Of course you do.
This is Norma Stitz, real name Annie Hawkins -Turner, and she is the Guinness Book of Records title holder for the World&#8217;s Biggest Natural Breasts.
Norma's got 102 ZZZs which is basically my bra size plus the bra size of every girl in our office multiplied by a million Pamela Andersons.
Obviously, Norma does porn. Because when God gives you breasts that weigh 28 pounds each, you use those breasts to snag a role in the film _Plumpers_.


----------



## Richie LxP (Jun 22, 2011)

Holy shnitzlehiemer batman!!!!


----------



## moodster (Jun 22, 2011)

at least theres a place to park ur bike


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 22, 2011)

Just lock and load.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 22, 2011)

a rose is a rose but sometimes a pepper is more than a pepper....Richard Shakespeare

*For all the gardeners out there...........*

*who have never seen a Willy Pepper before...*

*These are actual peppers from a garden..*


*They really are called 'Willy Peppers'..*









*By the way, the farmer says they can grow up to 18" long!*


*Sort **o**f brings tears to your eyes doesn't it?*


----------



## Louis541 (Jun 22, 2011)

moodster said:


> at least theres a place to park ur bike


Where? In the vericose Vixen's titty flaps?


----------



## Richie LxP (Jun 22, 2011)

Louis541 said:


> Where? In the vericose Vixen's titty flaps?


Its that or the bike rack, you choose.


----------



## Slojo69 (Jun 22, 2011)

guy incognito said:


> Since when do you need a reason to be on your own property?


for one it wasn't her property, was her friends, but thats not the issue. Cop tells you to do something as simple as go back inside your house, I'm sorry you better do it lol. He shouldn't have taken it as far as arresting her, but I'm glad he did. People like that bitch who have the sense of self entitlement need to be chopped down a few pegs like that bitch was lol. Bottom line, just because you CAN do something (like stand out in your yard and film the police) doesn't mean you SHOULD.


----------



## ShadyStoner (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## ShadyStoner (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## ShadyStoner (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## ShadyStoner (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## ShadyStoner (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## PigTails & PeanutButter (Jun 23, 2011)

..............


----------



## guy incognito (Jun 23, 2011)

Slojo69 said:


> for one it wasn't her property, was her friends, but thats not the issue. Cop tells you to do something as simple as go back inside your house, I'm sorry you better do it lol. He shouldn't have taken it as far as arresting her, but I'm glad he did. People like that bitch who have the sense of self entitlement need to be chopped down a few pegs like that bitch was lol. Bottom line, just because you CAN do something (like stand out in your yard and film the police) doesn't mean you SHOULD.


Fuck that. A cops job is to enforce the law, not boss people around that aren't breaking the law. I will absolutely ignore a police officer if he directs me to stop doing something I have the right to do. 

Everyone is entitled to stand on their own property (or their friends/family) if they aren't violating any laws. Arresting someone for that alone is depriving them of their liberty.


----------



## ANC (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## carl.burnette (Jun 24, 2011)

guy incognito said:


> Fuck that. A cops job is to enforce the law, not boss people around that aren't breaking the law. I will absolutely ignore a police officer if he directs me to stop doing something I have the right to do.
> 
> Everyone is entitled to stand on their own property (or their friends/family) if they aren't violating any laws. Arresting someone for that alone is depriving them of their liberty.


Laugh... So you have problems with authority I guess. Because you may have all the right to eat that donut on your front step, but the stupid cop yelling at you to stop just happens to know they just arrested a donut cook for jerking off into the mix. Laugh..

If someone tells you with authority to do something, before following through with the knee jerk reaction of fuck them, I can do what ever the fuck I want. You may just want to pause for a second & think it through. You may not have all the information required to make a decision. 

Or you just like cum donuts.. either way I guess


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey guys, Can you please take this to another thread? This isn't funny at all. WW


----------



## PigTails & PeanutButter (Jun 24, 2011)

That Charlie Brown pic!!! LOLOLOL wow.


----------



## ANC (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## gopherbuddah (Jun 24, 2011)

ANC said:


>


 umm...wtf is going on here?


----------



## guy incognito (Jun 24, 2011)

carl.burnette said:


> Laugh... So you have problems with authority I guess. Because you may have all the right to eat that donut on your front step, but the stupid cop yelling at you to stop just happens to know they just arrested a donut cook for jerking off into the mix. Laugh..
> 
> If someone tells you with authority to do something, before following through with the knee jerk reaction of fuck them, I can do what ever the fuck I want. You may just want to pause for a second & think it through. You may not have all the information required to make a decision.
> 
> Or you just like cum donuts.. either way I guess


What are you even talking about? What do donuts have to do with the situation that was posted?


----------



## Tenner (Jun 25, 2011)

View attachment 1663514

Lolzer 


(Guy Incognito & carl.brunette this is supposed to be a funny thread. I wanna see funny things when I scroll around, not arguments about law enforcement, please. All that has to be done is one of you send a PM and discuss it that way)


----------



## jmax (Jun 25, 2011)

Big P said:


> one man in short shorts.. can change the world.. you can fast forward a little to get the jist
> 
> 
> [youtube]GA8z7f7a2Pk[/youtube]


that was awesome....dude set the pace!


----------



## jmax (Jun 25, 2011)

Big P said:


>


that really him!? stik to weed dude...wow


----------



## jmax (Jun 25, 2011)

Johnny Retro said:


> [Youtube]YersIyzsOpc&feature=fvw[/Youtube]


faggot needs his ass kikd


----------



## ShadyStoner (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## ShadyStoner (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## ShadyStoner (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Jun 25, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> umm...wtf is going on here?


Japs getting saline drips to make bumps on their heads.


----------



## ANC (Jun 25, 2011)

jmax said:


> faggot needs his ass kikd


It was faked, the truth leaked not long after the vid.


----------



## ANC (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## sunni (Jun 25, 2011)

View attachment 1663977lol message too short

edit actually the attached image got cut off a bit
it said

" gaming during the 90s"


----------



## Tenner (Jun 25, 2011)

ANC said:


>


I did have to look that one up lol I`m so glad its not permanent!! Its still a pretty stupid idea though but hey we enjoy Jackass right? 

It takes about two hours to inflate, and then takes about a night to diffuse, Keroppy explains. It appears prominently in some areas and in others it gets absorbed. In the forehead its easy to see, whereas the arm absorbs it quite quickly.

I can`t really be against this, its freaky and all but freaky is relative and its up to them... 

I say though, the smaller ones look better. The big ones just look plain horrible...


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 25, 2011)

Looks like someone rigged there tackle boxes with explosives.


----------



## bengrowin (Jun 25, 2011)

haha to the first chick i think it just looks like they all lost in a fight and just read this on the news WTF! http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2011/06/23/horse-semen-shots-hit-with-kiwi-connoisseurs/


----------



## Tenner (Jun 25, 2011)

bengrowin said:


> haha to the first chick i think it just looks like they all lost in a fight and just read this on the news WTF! http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2011/06/23/horse-semen-shots-hit-with-kiwi-connoisseurs/


Hahaha I`d have a shot of that


----------



## Richie LxP (Jun 25, 2011)

Tenner said:


> Hahaha I`d have a shot of that


Why settle for horse semen? Lol


----------



## Tenner (Jun 25, 2011)

Richie LxP said:


> Why settle for horse semen? Lol


For the dare  Its propably very nutritious though lolz 

Don`t get all weirdy on me, in the olden days if you took an animal down I`m sure you would eat it all in your cave, from the balls to the helmet


----------



## Medical Grade (Jun 25, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> *A woman went to her doctor for advice.*
> 
> *She told him that her husband had developed a penchant for anal sex, and she was not sure that it was such a good idea.*
> 
> ...


Had to edit this to be true and funny


----------



## malignant (Jun 25, 2011)

i know a certain riu mod who was concieved that way...


----------



## BA142 (Jun 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;VY-JOD3P_Bw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VY-JOD3P_Bw[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 25, 2011)

shark jumps surfer

[video=youtube;jd-lDF5_4C0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jd-lDF5_4C0[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 25, 2011)

40 years of marriage.. 

A married couple in their early 60s was celebrating their 40th wedding
anniversary in a quiet, romantic little restaurant. 
Suddenly, a tiny yet beautiful fairy appeared on their table. She said,
'For being such an exemplary married couple and for being loving to
each other for all this time, I will grant you each a wish.' 

The wife answered, 'Oh, I want to travel around the world with my
darling husband 
The fairy waved her magic wand and - poof! - two tickets for the Queen
Mary II appeared in her hands.

The husband thought for a moment: 'Well, this is all very romantic, but
an opportunity like this will never come again. I'm sorry my love, but
my wish is to have a wife 30 years younger than me. 
The wife, and the fairy, were deeply disappointed, but a wish is a wish 


So the fairy waved her magic wand and poof!...the husband became 92
years old. 

The moral of this story: 
Men who are ungrateful bastards should remember (*fairies are female.....) *


----------



## cannaboy (Jun 25, 2011)

This is a chuckler.
[video=youtube;qg-heCy0CbQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qg-heCy0CbQ&feature=player_embedded#at=234[/video]


----------



## cannaboy (Jun 25, 2011)

He's ok

[video=youtube;iig-Eq2biK4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iig-Eq2biK4&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 25, 2011)

Yuck. I wouldn't swallow that.


bengrowin said:


> haha to the first chick i think it just looks like they all lost in a fight and just read this on the news WTF! http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2011/06/23/horse-semen-shots-hit-with-kiwi-connoisseurs/


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 25, 2011)

Wouldn't know I haven't ever watched her. 


Medical Grade said:


> Had to edit this to be true and funny


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 25, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> Wouldn't know I haven't ever watched her.


 Watch her a few times, if you can, and give a woman's opinion on her.
To most men, she in intolerable...and I am keeping it clean.


----------



## Medical Grade (Jun 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;jWPY7b35vF4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWPY7b35vF4[/video] nancy grace gets owned by her crew.


----------



## Slojo69 (Jun 26, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> Hey guys, Can you please take this to another thread? This isn't funny at all. WW


Neither is anything you've posted in the last 500 pages .... OH SNAP!


----------



## 420greendream (Jun 26, 2011)

hahahahaha, im so stoned


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jun 26, 2011)

Slojo69 said:


> Neither is anything you've posted in the last 500 pages .... OH SNAP!


 

Damn!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 26, 2011)

Slojo69 said:


> Neither is anything you've posted in the last 500 pages .... OH SNAP!


Come on you all. If you have issues to complain about make a new thread. The title of Buzz Kill would fit it nicely.


----------



## Slojo69 (Jun 26, 2011)

Fine .... lol


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 26, 2011)

Doctor Dave had sex with one of his patients and felt guilty all day long. No matter how much he tried to forget about it, he just couldn't. The guilt was overwhelming. But every once in a while he'd hear an internal, reassuring voice in his head that said:

* 'Dave, don't worry about it. You aren't the first medical practitioner to have sex with one of his patients and you won't be the last. And you're single. Just let it go Dave.'*

* But invariably another voice in his Head would bring him back to reality whispering:*




*Dave........ ......... ..........*


*Dave........ ......*



*YOU'RE A VETERINARIAN, YOU SICK BASTARD !!*


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 26, 2011)

The ultimate politically-correct joke..

Apparently it's no longer politically-correct to direct a joke at any
racial or ethnic minority, so try this one:

An Englishman, a Scotsman, an Irishman, a Welshman, a Ghurkha, a
Latvian, a Turk, an Aussie, a German, a Yank, an Egyptian, a Japanese,
a Mexican, a Spaniard, a Russian, a Pole, a Lithuanian, a Swede, a Finn,
an Israeli, a DANE, and a Romanian, a Bulgarian, a Serb, a Swiss,
a Greek, a Singaporean, an Italian, a Norwegian, a Libyan, a Muslim,
a Hindu, a Buddhist and an Ethiopian went to a night club.

The bouncer said, "Sorry, I cant let you in without a Thai. "


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 26, 2011)

Lets see if animated gif will upload and still be animated...



Yes it does if you click on it!


----------



## patlpp (Jun 26, 2011)

Dirty Harry said:


> Lets see if animated gif will upload and still be animated...
> 
> View attachment 1665815
> 
> Yes it does if you click on it!


If there is a line, I think you just crossed it LOL


----------



## sunni (Jun 26, 2011)

Dirty Harry said:


> Lets see if animated gif will upload and still be animated...
> 
> View attachment 1665815
> 
> Yes it does if you click on it!


 what a small penis.......


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 26, 2011)

patlpp said:


> If there is a line, I think you just crossed it LOL


 I see nothing sexual about that pic, just factual. 
If there is a crossed line, he sure as hell did it.

**END OF POLITICAL TALK THIS IS A FUNNY TOPIC AND I THINK IT"S FUNNY**
Discuss the like or dislike in another topic please.


----------



## Tenner (Jun 26, 2011)

I think that was FAPPING HILLARIOUS


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 26, 2011)

LMAO, just too good.


Dirty Harry said:


> Lets see if animated gif will upload and still be animated...
> 
> View attachment 1665815
> 
> Yes it does if you click on it!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 26, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> a rose is a rose but sometimes a pepper is more than a pepper....Richard Shakespeare
> 
> *For all the gardeners out there...........*
> 
> ...



Omg I want 100 of them for gag gifts...gotta web site WW?


----------



## RJS631 (Jun 26, 2011)

ANC said:


>


were can i get one of those lol that would work perfect for rolling blunts/joints


----------



## ray420365 (Jun 26, 2011)

Wow, I thought i would never, ever, cry again.. Since i got out of the Army as an Airborne Ranger in 04, i haven't cried in 8 years, untill I read this! ** I even got a good 30-45 second ab crunch burst!! Thanks i thought my glands were broken 



hardroc said:


> Just try
> reading this without laughing till you cry!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ANC (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## Tenner (Jun 26, 2011)

LOL That was hillarious  

I was powering a car ignition coil through an amplified pulser circuit I designed and it was making a very fancy 40000volts jumping 4cm in an arc. I was playing around with it and it was humming very loudly like a giant mosquito too.

I was watching the arc jump using a screwdriver to bring the terminals back and forth when I didn`t exactly get what happned, the (+) travelled through the screwdriver (rated for 1000v`s) and the (-) was close to the edge of the table so got me around the belly button. FUCKING HELL IT WAS INTENSE!! I know exactly what he means!! No sense of time, unable to move or think... Came back to the world when the coil fell sideways from my twitching and luckily stopped shocking me! Face bright red and sweating, heart going a good 250 while breathing 3 times a second lol 

It just goes through all our nerves and shorts us the fuck out, theres no resisting it  So interesting to think we are like an electrical appliance lol


----------



## ANC (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey tens, you also into electronics? Lol, I once fried a new dell monitor when I was playing around makeing an ioniser and then shorted the 10000V DC into the mains cable the monitor was connected to by mistake.... Lol, phoned Dell and said, The monitor doesn't want to power on, carefully omitting the part where I basicaly turned my monitor into an ioniser... Had a new unit in like 5 days from the USA, and it had way faster refresh tahn the old one, which did that tearing thing in the middle of the screen. Best company I ever dealt with, BTW, that was the 3rd time in 2 weeks they replaced that monitor, I was not happy with the first one due to some dead pixles and light leaks.

Yeapo, high potential voltages require some knowledge of physics to stay safe, the potential can arc 1cm for every 10000V.
I luckily almost never deal with high voltage except maybe when building tube based sound gear, and then I prefer to stay south of 500V.
The worst shock I had, left me deaf for a good hour.


----------



## Tenner (Jun 27, 2011)

ANC said:


> Hey tens, you also into electronics? Lol, I once fried a new dell monitor when I was playing around makeing an ioniser and then shorted the 10000V DC into the mains cable the monitor was connected to by mistake.... Lol, phoned Dell and said, The monitor doesn't want to power on, carefully omitting the part where I basicaly turned my monitor into an ioniser... Had a new unit in like 5 days from the USA, and it had way faster refresh tahn the old one, which did that tearing thing in the middle of the screen. Best company I ever dealt with, BTW, that was the 3rd time in 2 weeks they replaced that monitor, I was not happy with the first one due to some dead pixles and light leaks.
> 
> Yeapo, high potential voltages require some knowledge of physics to stay safe, the potential can arc 1cm for every 10000V.
> I luckily almost never deal with high voltage except maybe when building tube based sound gear, and then I prefer to stay south of 500V.
> The worst shock I had, left me deaf for a good hour.


Oh yeah! I have no idea why electronics are so great but it just is  I knew all the rules I just finished a technician degree but just was rushing things, first HV experiment  Untidy table, crocodile clips everywhere etc.. 

Nice frying the monitor its probs hard to tell what happned to it by the technicians there lol Never went for an ioniser but I tried small coilguns and didn`t have much success. I was getting right into Laser`s though 

I lost my whole damn parts collection when I changed countries. All I have now is a Multimeter and Arduino... lol 

Nice to hear your a Sparkie too ANC  Did you used to hang around 4hv?


----------



## ANC (Jun 27, 2011)

nope, not familiar with 4hv.
Well, I'm not a sparkie, just a very multifaceted guy, a modern Leonardo, if you will.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 27, 2011)

Here ya go. There are other websites that sell them, this just one of them. 

http://www.chilli-willy.com/what-is-a-peter-pepper.html



dannyboy602 said:


> Omg I want 100 of them for gag gifts...gotta web site WW?


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## heathaa (Jun 27, 2011)

cannaboy said:


> This is a chuckler.
> [video=youtube;qg-heCy0CbQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qg-heCy0CbQ&feature=player_embedded#at=234[/video]


 i like this one sucks for the guy who was in europe.....


----------



## Big P (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Jun 27, 2011)

*Thanking Obama for killing Bin Laden is like going into McDonald's and thanking Ronald McDonald for the hamburger. It's the guy cooking the burger that should get the credit, not the Clown ."*


----------



## dLoc07 (Jun 27, 2011)

http://youtu.be/GuigcXvcy1A

Dont be ninja'n people that dont need ta be ninja'd!
Favorite part... The whole video and commentary is hilarious but its fucking insanely funny when he says and i quote at 40 seconds... "I could be a judy choppin and a kung fu kickin'.... and there goes your leg."
and at 1:28 " regular can of tabacky you say? NO says I. Watch this people, just strollin through the town park and all, and NINJA STAR!!" lmfao


----------



## dLoc07 (Jun 27, 2011)

[video]http://youtu.be/GuigcXvcy1A[/video]

Dont be ninja'n people that dont need ta be ninja'd!
Favorite part... The whole video and commentary is hilarious but its fucking insanely funny when he says and i quote at 40 seconds... "I could be a judy choppin and a kung fu kickin'.... and there goes your leg."
and at 1:28 " regular can of tabacky you say? NO says I. Watch this people, just strollin through the town park and all, and NINJA STAR!!" lmfao


----------



## dLoc07 (Jun 27, 2011)

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/GuigcXvcy1A" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Dont be ninja'n people that dont need ta be ninja'd!
Favorite part... The whole video and commentary is hilarious but its fucking insanely funny when he says and i quote at 40 seconds... "I could be a judy choppin and a kung fu kickin'.... and there goes your leg."
and at 1:28 " regular can of tabacky you say? NO says I. Watch this people, just strollin through the town park and all, and NINJA STAR!!" lmfao


----------



## dLoc07 (Jun 27, 2011)

sorry i was trying to post the video on the forum, not the link... but i dont know how... i was trying... sorry about the same post 3 times... anyone that could help me out with it, i would really appreciate it.


----------



## guy incognito (Jun 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;GuigcXvcy1A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuigcXvcy1A[/video]

click the button left of the quote button above the post box and put the video url into it


----------



## cannaboy (Jun 27, 2011)

I am dead SOBER and I cried laughing at the Ninji Chop!!! oh man..your getting some rep for that one.


----------



## ANC (Jun 27, 2011)

The fat girl in the leotard was realy funny


----------



## purpz (Jun 28, 2011)

"Don't ninja people dat' don't need ninjaing!"


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jun 28, 2011)

I used me one of them judi chops on this fella that needed to be ninja'd. Let me tell you that boy don't ever wanna be judi chopped again dammit


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jun 28, 2011)

Because the blind like puzzles too.....


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## gopherbuddah (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 28, 2011)

I loved it when the little one fell back into the pool. 

[video=youtube;dNs7NLTbEKg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNs7NLTbEKg[/video]


----------



## guest420 (Jun 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;7D-VVBTusc8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7D-VVBTusc8[/video]

this was just on our news. its fucking halarious. the kid was drunk and broke his elbow haha fell 20 feet


----------



## cannaboy (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## guest420 (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL! love the pixs ANC


----------



## malignant (Jun 29, 2011)

cannaboy said:


>


awwww i want one!!!


----------



## carl.burnette (Jun 29, 2011)

Little batter & you could just deep fry the little bastard.. oh yeah.. Mini-deer (I KNOW ITS NOT A DEER) on a stick... oh yeah!

Franks Hot Sauce.. I put that $HIT on EVERYTHING!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 29, 2011)

carl.burnette said:


> Little batter & you could just deep fry the little bastard.. oh yeah.. Mini-deer (I KNOW ITS NOT A DEER) on a stick... oh yeah!
> 
> Franks Hot Sauce.. I put that $HIT on EVERYTHING!


It's too small and doesn't have a lot of meat. If you ever ate quail, it takes a lot of birds to make a meal...
But if you like veal, that is as tender as it will get.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 29, 2011)

A video, sorry, mioght be rather late to the scene with these people, tis totally new to me though and, well, good effort 
[youtube]7Xc5wIpUenQ&NR=1[/youtube]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 29, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> A video, sorry, mioght be rather late to the scene with these people, tis totally new to me though and, well, good effort


 Holy Shit!!! That beats the hell out of turducken...Turkey-duck-chicken.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 29, 2011)

An oldie...but so am I

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dD9B_eDCw0E&feature=related


cof


----------



## ShadyStoner (Jun 29, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> A video, sorry, mioght be rather late to the scene with these people, tis totally new to me though and, well, good effort
> [youtube]7Xc5wIpUenQ&NR=1[/youtube]



How is this funny?


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jun 29, 2011)

ShadyStoner said:


> How is this funny?


More Bacon!


----------



## ANC (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## tip top toker (Jun 30, 2011)

ShadyStoner said:


> How is this funny?


It made me laugh, i apologise for not sharing the same sense of humour as you. I'll let myself out.


----------



## DST (Jun 30, 2011)

and how was your post funny?  touché.


ShadyStoner said:


> How is this funny?


WARNING: PEOPLE WHO CAN ONLY LAUGH AT PICTURES PLEASE MOVE ON, THIS REQUIRES READING, (Oh, and you need to be a bit of a geek too!)
http://www.itworld.com/print/177163


----------



## Richie LxP (Jun 30, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> More Bacon!



[video=youtube;9G67J-z_rSc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9G67J-z_rSc[/video]


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## cannaboy (Jun 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;THooC676t2A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THooC676t2A&feature=player_embedded#at=97[/video]


----------



## kush fario (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## kush fario (Jun 30, 2011)

you wanted pics there lots of pics


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 30, 2011)

Age restricted but you don't see anything. In the very last one this guy has his willie caught in the grill of his car. 

[video=youtube;EKZ5LrUCpLQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKZ5LrUCpLQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jun 30, 2011)

Does anybody else hear banjo music?


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 30, 2011)

[youtube]vDau36BDFRw[/youtube]


----------



## ANC (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## gopherbuddah (Jun 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;2-VO46MPPRw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-VO46MPPRw&feature=related[/video] I told you I heard banjo music. Is it still funny in German?


----------



## ANC (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## patlpp (Jul 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;u7qLJwiWDls]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7qLJwiWDls[/video]


----------



## jlcripi (Jul 1, 2011)

http://youtu.be/jLLf6LceLmY

JAJAJA those dogs make me laugh


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 1, 2011)

James Brown pitching for Miso, a Japanese company

[video=youtube;RxJymIFxSEE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxJymIFxSEE[/video]


----------



## guest420 (Jul 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;kzZXOSQ5GjE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzZXOSQ5GjE[/video]
i think someone posted this but i donno here it is again. do not try at home!


----------



## guest420 (Jul 2, 2011)

patlpp said:


> [video=youtube;u7qLJwiWDls]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7qLJwiWDls[/video]


very nice a great compile of pain. im posting to facebook


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jul 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;QQyUk1gVVGs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQyUk1gVVGs&feature=channel_video_title[/video]


----------



## cannaboy (Jul 2, 2011)

That choking shit was cwaaaayzy. They ever follow up on that video?


----------



## Razztafarai (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## Razztafarai (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## guest420 (Jul 2, 2011)

lol @ all the tennis. the gun vid was cool too. i have seen one where he shoots his broken xbox with a 12 gauage and then with a couple 9mm then he blows it up with a bomb then sets what is left on fire haha.


----------



## guest420 (Jul 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;SkbFczIabRY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkbFczIabRY&feature=related[/video]
sorry for all the video post but i havent came across any good pics lately anyway.. i have done this to a group of kids walking out of school after a rainstorm one day. the crossing guard wasnt to happy with us.


----------



## guest420 (Jul 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;ahsjYPUmlbI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahsjYPUmlbI&feature=related[/video]
try this one its funnier


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jul 2, 2011)

guest420 said:


> lol @ all the tennis. the gun vid was cool too. i have seen one where he shoots his broken xbox with a 12 gauage and then with a couple 9mm then he blows it up with a bomb then sets what is left on fire haha.


Watch (0:56) of the gun video i though that was funny "that was fucken awesome!!!"(with a Russian ascent)


----------



## PigTails & PeanutButter (Jul 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;GlKL_EpnSp8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlKL_EpnSp8[/video]


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jul 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;iFiPANvxfDg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFiPANvxfDg[/video]



This is funny if you know the rappers this guy is joking on. he really dose a good job pointing out all there flaws.


----------



## Tenner (Jul 3, 2011)

Not really funny but should serve someone hovering about this thread.

Its a visual mind trick thing

*Enjoy!

*Keep staring at the center + 

"they vanish!"


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 3, 2011)

In the wake of Osama Bin Laden's death, Muslims have gone on the rampage in Detroit vowing to kill all Caucasians.

Police fear the death toll could rise as high as 2.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 3, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> [video=youtube;2-VO46MPPRw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-VO46MPPRw&feature=related[/video] I told you I heard banjo music. Is it still funny in German?


That amuses me, but german? lol, not quite. Italian maybe 

And man did they ever ruin that car splashing video with the stupid editing, almost unmatchable, the original was just perfect, can't remember what punishment the woman got for it, would have been worth it though.


----------



## Medical Grade (Jul 3, 2011)

How to become a canadian
[video=youtube;HOm-15621bs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOm-15621bs&feature=related[/video]


----------



## PigTails & PeanutButter (Jul 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;rqtr_RvR3sY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqtr_RvR3sY[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 3, 2011)

Music is an international language. Don't know why but I loved this.

[video=youtube;Es3Vsfzdr14]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Es3Vsfzdr14[/video]


----------



## kush fario (Jul 3, 2011)

hahahahahahah fuck that made me laugh sooo hard!
the torrets guy


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 3, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> Music is an international language. Don't know why but I loved this.


Excellent video with excellent talent. Mr. Grandpa Elliott is the read deal. I saw a documentary on him and he is a legit "I sing for my meals" street performer. I am not sure if he is still alive, but that man could sing.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 3, 2011)

Geez, about peed my pants. lol.


PigTails & PeanutButter said:


> [video=youtube;rqtr_RvR3sY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqtr_RvR3sY[/video]


----------



## heathaa (Jul 3, 2011)

dont be the first one to fall asleep at a party or you can wake up like this


----------



## PigTails & PeanutButter (Jul 3, 2011)

He has more, it's the funniest shit!
"it's not a micky mouse shirt, it's tit dirt!" -never gets old lol


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 3, 2011)

do you think he is really like that? God, I hope not. 

I loved it when they threw the cereal at him. lol.


PigTails & PeanutButter said:


> He has more, it's the funniest shit!
> "it's not a micky mouse shirt, it's tit dirt!" -never gets old lol


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jul 3, 2011)

o god i feel bad for watching that but the best part was (4:05) fuck salt. out of nowhere.


----------



## PigTails & PeanutButter (Jul 3, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> do you think he is really like that? God, I hope not.
> 
> I loved it when they threw the cereal at him. lol.


lol, that's what i thought! but he's acting.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 3, 2011)

thanks, for the fyi.


PigTails & PeanutButter said:


> lol, that's what i thought! but he's acting.


----------



## Razztafarai (Jul 3, 2011)

This is so funny! 

[video=youtube;Kf5clL9oor0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kf5clL9oor0[/video]


----------



## kush fario (Jul 3, 2011)

i think that could have been better but it was funny and its a vid with pics so every one should like that post!


----------



## kush fario (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## gopherbuddah (Jul 3, 2011)

ONONDAGA, N.Y. (AP) &#8212; Police say a motorcyclist who was participating in a protest ride against helmet laws in upstate New York has died after he went over the handlebars and hit his head on the pavement.
The accident happened Saturday afternoon in Onondaga, a town in central New York near Syracuse.
State troopers tell The Post-Standard newspaper of Syracuse that 55-year-old Parish resident Philip A. Contos was driving a 1983 Harley-Davidson with a group of bikers who were protesting helmet laws by not wearing helmets.
Troopers say Contos hit his brakes and the motorcycle fishtailed and went out of control. They say Contos flipped over the handlebars and was pronounced dead at a hospital.
Troopers say Contos likely would have survived if he'd been wearing a helmet.


----------



## ANC (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## ganjames (Jul 5, 2011)

The mechanic one is funnier.

[video=youtube;McjNX8nIcMU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McjNX8nIcMU&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;A41Vg4Vb3GI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A41Vg4Vb3GI[/video]


----------



## ANC (Jul 5, 2011)

Why God chose Japan....


----------



## mugan (Jul 5, 2011)

been watching for eva now i feel bad i haven't contributed but i suck at funny, anyway this might be a repost tho ( keep up the good work you guys are my stoner spot when am on the comp


----------



## ANC (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## PigTails & PeanutButter (Jul 6, 2011)

^^^ That's not funny at ALL!!! OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (lol)


----------



## tardis (Jul 6, 2011)

PigTails & PeanutButter said:


> ^^^ That's not funny at ALL!!! OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (lol)


I think he broke his pancreas.


----------



## ANC (Jul 6, 2011)

Its called schadenfreude, laughing at someone else's expense.


----------



## ANC (Jul 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;SwwtO5viUDE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwwtO5viUDE&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## DST (Jul 6, 2011)

ANC said:


> Its called schadenfreude, laughing at someone else's expense.


my German is not too great but my Dutch/Germanic is okay, translated it sounds like Freudian Damage! or Damage Freudian

EDIT: freude is Joy.....now that makes more sense. 

Sorry, just amusing myself. Carry on!


----------



## MediMary (Jul 6, 2011)

laughing at the expense of others, now that is german [video=youtube;t9B-ZoS0wvU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9B-ZoS0wvU[/video]

fuck you lady thats what stairs are for!


----------



## DST (Jul 6, 2011)

hahaha, quality^^^^^ That sounded a bit like Kermit the Frog in that song....I think I need a bong rip.


----------



## dangledo (Jul 6, 2011)

An older couple are driving home on a cold fall night when out runs a skunk. just grazing the animal the couple stop to see if it had survived. They then see that the animal is not dead, they pick it up to rush to the nearest vet clinic, on the way there the wife says to the husband, i think he is cold, he is shivering. the husband replies, put the skunk down between your legs to keep him warm. What about the smell? says the wife. husband replies. just, just pinch his little nose....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2011)

down the local supermarket, in the bushes outside your house. you never know where pedo bear will strike


----------



## ANC (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## guest420 (Jul 7, 2011)

PigTails & PeanutButter said:


> [video=youtube;rqtr_RvR3sY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqtr_RvR3sY[/video]


the ending was the best


----------



## guest420 (Jul 7, 2011)

kush fario said:


>


Thats awesome, nice pics


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 8, 2011)

*How do you know when it is time to "hang up the car keys"?*









I SAY WHEN YOUR DOG HAS THIS

LOOK ON HIS FACE! 








​ 

cof


----------



## cannaboy (Jul 8, 2011)

[video]http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/2HBZuS/www.funnyordie.com/videos/54f7c1a32b/rap-translated-from-blackness[/video]


----------



## ShadyStoner (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## ShadyStoner (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## ShadyStoner (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## ShadyStoner (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## ShadyStoner (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## guest420 (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## tip top toker (Jul 11, 2011)

[youtube]tWT8yeHGA0U[/youtube]

Lol, tour de france, those two got dicked, hope that wasn't a barbed wire fence!


----------



## ANC (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## tip top toker (Jul 11, 2011)

I know this might come off as racist possibly, so sorry  but it was "man" that threw me off at first  sat stoned and saw picture, glanced at it and my mind decided picture of woman with some writing, doh. Sillybilly is what i am. So who/what else was in the car he could blame it on?  I just shove my baggies deep down under the gear stick, i have slender hands and wrists, slender? refined is a better word!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 11, 2011)

If your one where someone can slip something into your buttocks with out you knowing it...I don't think the drugs are your only problem.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jul 11, 2011)

*What the hell is a dollar doing in my wallet*


----------



## Big P (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Jul 11, 2011)

People can be replaced. Trucks cost money! 



.


----------



## Big P (Jul 11, 2011)

[youtube]nGeKSiCQkPw[/youtube]


----------



## ANC (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## kmksrh21 (Jul 12, 2011)

ANC said:


>


I feel like I'm being watched...


----------



## bestbuds09 (Jul 12, 2011)

[youtube]8UaFOIboH2E[/youtube]


----------



## keiserrott (Jul 12, 2011)

Two Alligators were sitting around talking, 
and the smaller Alligator turned to the bigger one & said, 
'I can't understand how you can be so much bigger than me. 
We're the same age; we were the same size as kids. I just don't get it.' 
'Well,' said the big Gator, 'what have you been eating?' 
'Politicians, same as you,' replied the small Gator. 
'Hmm. Well, where do you catch them?' 
'Down the other side of the swamp near the parking lot by the Parliament Bldgs' 
'Same here. Hmm. How do you catch them?' 

'Well, I crawl up under one of their Lexus cars & wait for one to unlock the car door. 
Then I jump out, grab them by the leg, shake the shit out of them and eat 'em!' 

'Ah!' says the big Alligator, 'I think I see your problem.. 
You're not getting any real nourishment. 
See, by the time you finish shaking the shit out of a politician, there's nothing left but an asshole and a briefcase.


----------



## ANC (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## #?* (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## #?* (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## #?* (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## #?* (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## #?* (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## #?* (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## #?* (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## #?* (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## #?* (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## #?* (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## #?* (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## #?* (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## #?* (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## #?* (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Jul 13, 2011)

A Russian man who tried to rob a hair salon ended up as the victim when the female shop owner overpowered him, tied him up naked and then used him as a sex slave for three days, a report says. 
According to Mail Online, Viktor Jasinski, 32, admitted to police that he had gone to the salon with the intention of robbing it. 

But the tables were turned when he found himself overcome by owner Olga Zajac, 28, who happened to be a black belt in karate. 
She allegedly floored the would-be robber with a single kick. 
Then, police say, Zajac dragged the semi-conscious Jasinski to a back room of the salon and tied him up with a hair dryer cable. 
She allegedly stripped him naked and, for the next three days fed him Viagra and used him as a sex slave to &#8220;teach him a lesson&#8221;. 

The robber was eventually released, with Zajak saying he had learned his lesson. 
But Jasinski went straight to the police and told them of his back-room ordeal. 
Both have now been arrested. 
When police arrived to question Zahjac, she reportedly said: &#8220;What a bastard. Yes, we had sex a couple of times. But I bought him new jeans, gave him food and even gave him 1 000 roubles when he left.

http://www.iol.co.za/news/back-page/would-be-robber-taught-hard-lesson-1.1098335


----------



## ANC (Jul 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;xS-p-HvbMuE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xS-p-HvbMuE&feature=player_embedded[/video]

Chimp with ak47


----------



## guest420 (Jul 13, 2011)

check out his shoes


----------



## DST (Jul 13, 2011)

what a cock>>>Prince Philip gaffes>>>http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/ninety-gaffes-in-ninety-years-2290148.html


----------



## guest420 (Jul 13, 2011)

these are all stolen from tosh.o














if you havent noticed, look at the guy to the right of the guy in the blue shirt lol


----------



## guest420 (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## guest420 (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## guest420 (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## guest420 (Jul 13, 2011)

stall doors to high




















a texting poll




fucking nasty!


----------



## bobtokes (Jul 13, 2011)

WARNING A gang of female pick pockets are operating in your area, They have opened a topless carwash In you local supermarket carpark , one of them soaps your windows down with her tits, the other tosses you off while shes polishing your dash and robs your wallet. i'm only telling you this cos i was robbed last night.
And again this morning.


----------



## guest420 (Jul 13, 2011)

The mall wasn't kidding when they said a new store was cumming soon














yes she is wearig pants LOL!















Police in Charleston, West Virginia, found Mark Thompson wandering around the woods in a bra and panties and covered in the blood of his neighbor's pygmy goat. He had been high on "bath salts" for three days.
Wow. More like Bloodbath and Body Works. Am I right?!?


----------



## guest420 (Jul 13, 2011)

public breast feeding


----------



## guest420 (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## guest420 (Jul 13, 2011)

LOL!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jul 13, 2011)

[video]http://FunnyOrDie.com/m/21yu[/video]


----------



## guest420 (Jul 13, 2011)

ok im done go to http://tosh.comedycentral.com for the rest of the funny pics im tired of copy and paste lol


----------



## guest420 (Jul 13, 2011)

there was one saying "why does jesus have a mexican name" so i type why does to see if it was there and seen this one lol


----------



## kush fario (Jul 13, 2011)

GIVE ME THE BALL!

this bike realy has no seat

lol shadow!

oh man you guys dont even know what happend on that bus!


----------



## ANC (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## kmksrh21 (Jul 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;UYe3CmH8Hns]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYe3CmH8Hns[/video]


----------



## DST (Jul 15, 2011)

PASTAFARIANISM!!!!! The Church of the Flying Spaghetti Monster...and more. (sorry, you'll need to use your brain and read, there is only really one picture with a guy with a spaghetti sieve on his head).

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-14135523

This one has lots of pics, yah!
http://www.venganza.org/

Peace and gifaws, 

DST


----------



## guest420 (Jul 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;D9DkciMTsLI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9DkciMTsLI&feature=topvideos_mf[/video]
this dude is nuts


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 15, 2011)

lmfao! crazy Russian bastard!


----------



## Razztafarai (Jul 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;0x8UWYxDV-E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0x8UWYxDV-E[/video]


----------



## soul11223 (Jul 16, 2011)

FPSrussia love those videos and his COD videos


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 17, 2011)

Ah so..















Second one is like from the film the mummy or sommat!

Chinese people  couple of bee keepers decided to have a competition to see who could wear the most. 26kg of bee's!


----------



## ANC (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## kush fario (Jul 18, 2011)

thats pretty intence the nail thing wasted talent but still fucking cool


----------



## ShadyStoner (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## ShadyStoner (Jul 18, 2011)

Sooooo wrong....


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 18, 2011)

That guy running through the window amuses me. He must be REALLY stupid.


----------



## a dog named chico (Jul 18, 2011)

ShadyStoner said:


> Sooooo wrong....


WORST KIND OF PERSON YOU ARE!!! lol


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 18, 2011)

kush fario said:


> thats pretty intence the nail thing wasted talent but still fucking cool


 I bet he is a master with nun-chucks. Anyone can learn how to swing them around but only the masters can keep them swinging after they rebound off something. It takes some skill what he is doing with those hammers and them not bouncing everywhere. I bet be brings hammers to a fight


----------



## kush fario (Jul 18, 2011)

Dirty Harry said:


> I bet he is a master with nun-chucks. Anyone can learn how to swing them around but only the masters can keep them swinging after they rebound off something. It takes some skill what he is doing with those hammers and them not bouncing everywhere. I bet be brings hammers to a fight


i fucking bet he does! lmao and wasted talent was the wrong way to but it more like missaloniaous skill


----------



## Big P (Jul 18, 2011)

[youtube]t2pdLDyiN9U[/youtube]


----------



## Big P (Jul 18, 2011)

[youtube]Hz-bu84-hWA[/youtube]


----------



## Big P (Jul 18, 2011)

[youtube]CsNTvVsGUqE[/youtube]











[youtube]M2s_mjfPYpk[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 18, 2011)

I know you've peeked, but have you ever had one wink back?


----------



## guest420 (Jul 18, 2011)

fuck planking this is prob the worst one ive seen


----------



## Big P (Jul 18, 2011)

[youtube]uguXNL93fWg[/youtube]


----------



## Big P (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Jul 18, 2011)

[youtube]jsqdjunqkAE[/youtube]


----------



## Big P (Jul 18, 2011)

[youtube]_6Bha98L-Ew[/youtube]


----------



## Big P (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Jul 19, 2011)

[youtube]N24fVEJyQKM[/youtube]


----------



## Big P (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Jul 19, 2011)

I think the one on the right has better grip.


----------



## Gary Busey (Jul 19, 2011)

Do what you think you need to do.


----------



## ANC (Jul 19, 2011)

then go get mental help


----------



## Razztafarai (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## tip top toker (Jul 19, 2011)

Think i'll just ignore all of that, and FYI, i find his pictures rather funny  Why not keep this to PM or if it is so terrible for your then talk to a mod, stop bitching around 

[youtube]ZFdw1lcA-mA[/youtube]


----------



## Gary Busey (Jul 19, 2011)

I started ignoring it after like 2 or 3 posts, and they were directed at me. Hopefully the mods delete all that so we can get back to the comedy.


----------



## Razztafarai (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## Razztafarai (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## kush fario (Jul 19, 2011)

i dont c whats funny in the above pic can some one point it out i smoked some of that slow shit uno? lmao


----------



## a dog named chico (Jul 19, 2011)

kush fario said:


> i dont c whats funny in the above pic can some one point it out i smoked some of that slow shit uno? lmao


 It looks like the old guy took a pie to the dome


----------



## guest420 (Jul 19, 2011)

Big P said:


>


ahhahahahah i bet this is how my cats catches their birds


----------



## allen bud (Jul 19, 2011)

Big P said:


> heres the tottally unfunny video of the day kill this fammily's dog right infront of the kids while arresting daddy:
> 
> [youtube]RbwSwvUaRqc[/youtube]


If you havent figured out why they should,no HAVE to get rid of the rockafeller drug laws,hears a fucking good reason,,,can you cut balls off of cops this day and age ,just "upholden "the law yup,one that wont let me grow a pot plant in my house for me !!! shove it !


----------



## tardis (Jul 19, 2011)

allen bud said:


> If you havent figured out why they should,no HAVE to get rid of the rockafeller drug laws,hears a fucking good reason,,,can you cut balls off of cops this day and age ,just "upholden "the law yup,one that wont let me grow a pot plant in my house for me !!! shove it !


How the hell does a parent explain to his children that this is a great country when they witness a member of their family being murdered by a representative of the government? To them its as if they killed a brother or a sister and then tried to bully the person who keeps them safe? It scares me how stupid people like the officers in this video have such a negative detremental impact on all americans. This cop who shot the dog actually killed our countries future. He's doing a great job as a terrorist recruitment tool though.


----------



## kush fario (Jul 19, 2011)

deriously did you hear that dog after it got shot the first time a mean wtf american cops have serious fucking issues and maybe the whip need to be cracked above law enforcement instead of them cracking the whip on crime!!


----------



## guest420 (Jul 20, 2011)

pedo bear is at yahoo asking questions about his pussy


----------



## tardis (Jul 20, 2011)

Razztafarai said:


>


Woah those guys are in a hurry to get pie before the last piece is taken!


----------



## ANC (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## a dog named chico (Jul 20, 2011)

Well that will leave a mark....damn


ANC said:


>


----------



## ShadyStoner (Jul 20, 2011)

ANC said:


>


I think I've seen the full video.... im pretty sure its his daughter and he continued to beat on her for dancing with that dude


----------



## DST (Jul 21, 2011)

ANC, one of your less funny one's.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 21, 2011)

Real tuff guy.That dude is wasting our O2.


----------



## ANC (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## r1tony (Jul 21, 2011)

http://poststuff2.entensity.net/072011/image.php?pic=mjfox.jpg

If you laugh so hard when you get this you're as sick a @!*& as me!


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 21, 2011)

ANC said:


>


In the dads defense, after watching the full video she was dancing like a fekin whore


----------



## DST (Jul 21, 2011)

sorry mate, she could be blowing him and she don't deserve to get a beating like that. imo. If he is so pi$$ed he should of just decked the guy, takes two to tango, or so THEY say, whoever_ they_ are.

*Warning #1: Danger Mouse*

*Seen in the manual for an SGI computer:* "Do not dangle the mouse by its cable or throw the mouse at co-workers." 
Smacking them with the keyboard, however, is perfectly permissible.

*Warning #2: Booze Blues*

*Seen on a Terrestrial Digital outdoor antenna:* "Do not attempt to install if drunk, pregnant, or both."
Of course, if you're drunk _and_ pregnant, you probably have bigger problems.

*Warning #3: Three-Dimensional Danger*

*Seen on a Samsung 3D TV disclaimer:* "Pregnant women, the elderly, sufferers of serious medical conditions, those who are sleep deprived or under the influence of alcohol should avoid utilizing the unit's 3D functionality." 
Man, those drunk moms-to-be just can't catch a break!

*Warning #4: Options, Options*

*Seen on a computer software package:* "Optional modem required." 
The writer's mandatory English language class, incidentally, was not completed.

*Warning #5: Microwave Madness*

*Seen on a microwave oven manual:* "Do not use for drying pets."
To be fair, some people totally misunderstand that "hot dog" button.








*Warning #6: iPod, iEat*

*Seen on Apple's iPod Shuffle marketing materials in 2005:* Do not eat iPod Shuffle. 
Wait -- does that apply even if you're drunk and pregnant?

*Warning #7: Wet Set*

* Seen on a TV manual:* "Do not pour liquids into your television set."
Uh, hello? I'm pretty thirsty after eating that iPod, and it'd be rude not to share.

*Warning #8: Laser Loser*

*Seen on a laser pointer user manual:* "Do not look into laser with remaining eye." 
And sorry about that missing eye, by the way; we really should have warned you not to stare into the laser.

*Warning #9: Warning Overdrive*

*Seen on the case for Jabra's Drive 'N' Talk car Bluetooth speakerphone:* "Never operate your speakerphone while driving."
Also, never read warning labels with your eyes open. It's dangerous.

*Warning #10: Watch This*

*Seen on the packaging for a wristwatch:* "Warning! This is not underwear! Do not attempt to put in pants."
I guess some dudes really are desperate to get a couple of hands down there.
*Warning #11: Penal Code*

*Seen on a chainsaw:* "Do not attempt to stop chain with your hands or genitals."
And you thought the wristwatch was bad.

*Warning #12: Head Case*

*Seen on a Nintendo GameCube instruction booklet:* "Do not attempt to stick head inside deck, which may result in injury."
Potential injury be damned -- that Princess Zelda looks _fine_ from up close.








*Warning #13: Mobile Manners*

*Seen on a Sony Ericsson cell phone:* "Be careful of bad language on this mobile phone, because a partners feeling is going to be bad."
Also watch for inappropriate gestures. Seriously, that phone is a jerk.

*Warning #14: Oral Warning*

*Seen on an electric thermometer's instruction sheet:* "Do not use orally after using rectally."
Unless, you know, you're just into that sort of thing.

*Warning #15: Flame Game*

*Seen on the instructions for a cordless phone:* "Do not put lit candles on phone." 
Especially if you're planning to put said phone down your pants.

*Warning #16: Plane Stupidity*

*Seen on a Boeing 757 plane:* "Fragile. Do not drop." 
That means you, Ah-nold.

*Warning #17: Stereo Snack*

*Seen on the Styrofoam packaging inside a stereo box:* "Do not eat."
What do you think this is, an iPod or something?

*Warning #18: Private PC*

*Seen on materials for a Sony Vaio computer:* "Warning! Disconnect telephone lines before opening!"
Shut the blinds, too! And if anyone knocks on the front door, run, damn it! RUN!

*Warning #19: Calculation Confusion*

*Seen on materials for a Pentium processing chip:* "If this product exhibits errors, the manufacturer will replace it for a $2-shipping and a $3-handling charge, for a total of $4.97."
Total shipping costs may vary based upon manufacturer stupidity.

*Warning #20: Wish-Wash*

*Seen on a TV remote control:* "Not dishwasher safe." 
Well, duh -- everyone knows you have to bring those things in the tub with you to wash them.

*Warning #21: Not a Drill*

*Seen on an electric rotary tool:* "This product not intended for use as a dental drill or in medical applications." 
I am so reporting my endodontist.






*Warning #22: Disc, No Discus*

*Seen on a CD player:* "Do not use the Ultradisc2000 as a projectile in a catapult."
And don't even think about throwing it at your dentist.

*Warning #23: Size Surprise*

*Seen on a microscope:* "Objects are smaller and less alarming than they appear."
Also a popular mantra with women around the world.

*Warning #24: No Fly Zone*

*Seen on materials for Microsoft Flight Simulator 2000:* "Warning! This program should not be used in flight training! Death or serious injury could result!"
Silly airlines. Now put down that box and get back to making passengers' lives miserable.
*Warning #25: Obvious Advice*

*Seen on a New Holland tractor:* "Avoid death."
To their credit, I think that does pretty much cover everything.

*Warning #26: Washing Warning*

*Seen on a washing machine:* "DO NOT put any person in this washer."
Not even for a quick swim. Got it?






*Warning #27: That's Hot*

*Seen on the packaging for a Rowenta-brand iron:* Do not iron clothes on body.
If you do, you might be tempted to get in the washer afterward.

*Warning #28: Printing Error*

*Seen on a laser printer toner cartridge:* "Do not eat toner." 
Advertising it as "licorice-flavored" might have been a mistake.

*Warning #29: Read Me*

*Seen in a product's information booklet:* "Do not use if you cannot see clearly to read the information in the information booklet." 
Furthermore, if you cannot read this sentence, please call for help immediately.

*Warning #30: Strange Process*

*Seen on a Japanese food processor:* "Not to be used for the other use."
Believe me, you don't want to know


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 21, 2011)

Hahae, those are good 

I don't hit anyone, but if i really have to, woman or man it doesn't matter if they deserve it. Bloke was also pretty much standing there doing nowt the entire time, so i'd have been more shocked if he'd hit him for doing owt when his daughter was doing as she did. If i was that dad i wouldn't have been as aggressive, i mean hell, you can kill someone hitting the windpipe hard enough, but i'd have sure slapped the shit out of her for being a disgrace to the family in public  what can i say though, i'm a prude, i see people dancing like that and think the worst of things about them


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 21, 2011)

tardis said:


> Woah those guys are in a hurry to get pie before the last piece is taken!


 You have to admit his wife moved QUICK! She reacted faster than security and slapped the pie away.


----------



## Razztafarai (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## Razztafarai (Jul 22, 2011)

ANC said:


>


Let me mullet it over.


----------



## bengrowin (Jul 22, 2011)

Go to page 1Go to page 2Go to page 3Go to page 4Go to page 5Go to page 6Go to page 7Go to page 8Go to page 9Go to page 10Go to page 11Go to page 12Go to page 13

previous




next
previous




next
previous




next
previous




next
previous




next
previous




next
previous




next
previous




next
previous




next
previous




next
previous




next
*Prev**Next*


Go to page 1Go to page 2Go to page 3Go to page 4Go to page 5Go to page 6Go to page 7Go to page 8Go to page 9Go to page 10Go to page 11Go to page 12Go to page 13

Wed, Jul 13, 2011
Wed, Jul 13, 2011
Wed, Jul 13, 2011
Wed, Jul 13, 2011
Wed, Jul 13, 2011
Wed, Jul 13, 2011
Wed, Jul 13, 2011
Wed, Jul 13, 2011
Wed, Jul 13, 2011
Wed, Jul 13, 2011
Wed, Jul 13, 2011


----------



## bengrowin (Jul 22, 2011)

sorry about that just wanted to put up the last picture but didn't know how wtf are they wearing haha!


----------



## tardis (Jul 22, 2011)

bengrowin said:


> sorry about that just wanted to put up the last picture but didn't know how wtf are they wearing haha!


Looks like the same outfit that the V's lizard people were wearing.


----------



## Big P (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## Razztafarai (Jul 22, 2011)

@bengrowin 
I don't understand why most of those pics are supposed to be funny, is there something I'm missing?


----------



## gfreeman (Jul 22, 2011)

Razztafarai said:


> @bengrowin
> I don't understand why most of those pics are supposed to be funny, is there something I'm missing?


a sense of humor?


----------



## Bonghostage (Jul 22, 2011)

First time I seen this I was pretty blazed, watched it with a bunch of friends and oh my god.. it's been a loooong time since i've laughed that hard at something on the web [video=youtube;8UaFOIboH2E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UaFOIboH2E&feature=player_embedded#at=65[/video]


----------



## gfreeman (Jul 22, 2011)

Bonghostage said:


> First time I seen this I was pretty blazed, watched it with a bunch of friends and oh my god.. it's been a loooong time since i've laughed that hard at something on the web [video=youtube;8UaFOIboH2E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UaFOIboH2E&feature=player_embedded#at=65[/video]


way to go. its already on here buddy. go a few pages back. thanx for the repeat.


----------



## Bonghostage (Jul 22, 2011)

Sorry mate, didn't see it. No harm intended


----------



## patlpp (Jul 22, 2011)

Bonghostage said:


> Sorry mate, didn't see it. No harm intended


Yea, get ur shit together and read the thread B4 posting, it's only 10,093 posts LOL


----------



## gfreeman (Jul 22, 2011)

Bonghostage said:


> Sorry mate, didn't see it. No harm intended


no harm done. lol. funny video. just its been posted and reposted a shit load and im tired of seeing that fucking dog! lol.. but seriously its cool man. aint nobody mad.


----------



## fabfun (Jul 23, 2011)

.......................


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jul 23, 2011)

fabfun said:


> .......................


Damn! Even the regular is WTF where I'm at... I'd much rather pay LOL


----------



## fabfun (Jul 23, 2011)

damn maybe i should look back through years of post to see if my post was repeated or just tell anyone that says hey that was posted 2 years ago to kiss my fucking ass?


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jul 23, 2011)

There's 1,010 pages, even if it's repeated, it's still new to most readers! I say if you see funny shit, post it! I wanna see dammit! and I'm not about to evaluate this whole fucking thread.... hey that pic was on page "...." ---- Fuck You!


----------



## fabfun (Jul 23, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> Damn! Even the regular is WTF where I'm at... I'd much rather pay LOL


i only will use wtf gas in my beater takes care of the engine knocks cuz it is like wtf i dont give a fuck


----------



## fabfun (Jul 23, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> There's 1,010 pages, even if it's repeated, it's still new to most readers! I say if you see funny shit, post it! I wanna see dammit! and I'm not about to evaluate this whole fucking thread.... hey that pic was on page "...." ---- Fuck You!


or just use it as a reason after a few drinks and blunts to talk shit ?


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jul 23, 2011)

ANd that's where I'm at haha!! Ok I'm off to find a funny ass pic to get this thread back on track... and hopefully I find a repeat so I can argue with some douchebag!!!


----------



## ShadyStoner (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## kmksrh21 (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## ShadyStoner (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## fabfun (Jul 23, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> ANd that's where I'm at haha!! Ok I'm off to find a funny ass pic to get this thread back on track... and hopefully I find a repeat so I can argue with some douchebag!!!


well let me know if u do i love to talk shit 
and got some here that love to hate on me but i dont care if i get banned fuck u ban me i been begging for it 
seems like it is so hard to get banned here unless u dont want it


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jul 23, 2011)

fabfun said:


> well let me know if u do i love to talk shit
> and got some here that love to hate on me but i dont care if i get banned fuck u ban me i been begging for it
> seems like it is so hard to get banned here unless u dont want it


Lol right?! I feel like I've seen people get banned for much less... I think the mods just like how much it irritates you IMO


----------



## fabfun (Jul 23, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> Lol right?! I feel like I've seen people get banned for much less... I think the mods just like how much it irritates you IMO


well i think so too in a way but then again fuck them ban me 
i respect i dont always agree with fdd but would love to be able to just forget the bs and get high with him 
and i see what fdd goes through and the constant attacks that r unrelated to threads or info he is sharing


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Jul 23, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


>


just in case u were wondering that is a repeat lmao... but i dont wanna argue wit ya lol


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jul 23, 2011)

1234567890


----------



## kush fario (Jul 23, 2011)

Big P said:


>


ahahahahhahaha i love this post the fast and the furious pic at the start cracks me up! and then that dog and the oops did oboma do that? hahahaha to funny


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 24, 2011)

An Inspirational Story

Recently I was asked to play in a golf tournament.

At first I said, 'Naaahhh!'

Then they said to me 'Come on, it's for handicapped and blind Kids.'

Then I thought...

Fuck - I could win this...


----------



## jimmy5800 (Jul 24, 2011)

Confucious say, man that go to bed with itchy ringpiece, wake up with shitty finger! 

did you hear about the man who raped a deaf and dumb girl

he snapped all her fingers so she couldnt tell her mother 

sick or what also very funny


----------



## Louis541 (Jul 24, 2011)

Not so much funny...


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jul 24, 2011)

You know what's back and blue and hates sex? The girl scout I got ducked taped in my trunk.You know what the difference is between a 57 Chevy and 100 dead hookers?I ain't got a 57 Chevy in my garage


----------



## kush fario (Jul 24, 2011)

i dunno that note to the son in iraq i thought was pretty funny and all the good ol jokes are comming out lets c if i can dig something up
ok not gunna lie i googled cuz im to lazy to type so heres a few for ya! 
*10 Things Not To Tell Your Girlfriend*

10. Come on, who's gonna find out?
9. I promise you wont choke.
8. Can I get you in the pooper?
7. Trust me, I'm a professional.
6. Well, your sister likes it like that.
5. Wow look at the ass on her!
4. Now why cant your boobs be that big?
3. I gotta poop.
2. Oh you forgot to shave today too?
1. I think the condom broke 10 minutes ago.
These two hunters went moose hunting every year without success.

Finally they came up with a foolproof plan. (emphasis on fool)

They got themselves a very authentic cow moose costume and learned the mating call of a cow moose.

The plan was to hide in the costume, lure in the bull, then come out of the costume and shoot the bull.

So, they set themselves up on the edge of a clearing, in their costume, and began to give the moose love call.

Before too long their call was answered by bull in the forest.

They called again, the bull answered closer to them.

They called again, the bull answered, and came crashing out of the forest and into the clearing.

As the bulls' pounding hoof beats got closer the guy in front said, "OK, let's get out and get him"!

After a moment, that seemed like an eternity, the guy in the back shouts - "THE ZIPPER IS STUCK, WHAT ARE WE GOING TO DO!?!"

The front guy says, "Well, I'm gonna start nibbling grass, but you better start to brace yourself!"

Tommy went up to a little girl named Bubblez
he asked "wanna be my friend?"
she replied "Bubblez don't wanna, Bubblez don't wanna"
he said "I&#8217;ll give you candy"
she said "ok"
later on Tommy went up to Bubblez again
"wanna come yo my house and study?"
"Bubblez don't wanna, Bubblez don't wanna"
"I&#8217;ll give you candy"
"ok"
when they went to his place he asked
"do you want to go to my room?"
"Bubblez don't wanna, Bubblez don't wanna"
"I&#8217;ll give you candy"
"ok"
when their in his room he asks
"wanna take off your clothes and hope in bed with me?"
"Bubblez don't wanna, Bubblez don't wanna"
"I&#8217;ll give you candy"
"ok"
later on Tommy hears someone coming up the stairs
"Bubblez get off of me my moms coming"
"Bubblez don't wanna, Bubblez don't wanna"
"oh man, I have no more candy"
THE END 


took a long time to find them and there just not that good i wonder where winterwoman gets all hers from? lolol


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jul 24, 2011)

LOL, you better start bracing yourself


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jul 24, 2011)

A priest, a rabbi, and a monk walk in to a bar. The bartender looks up and says, "what the fuck is this a joke?


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 24, 2011)

Ok, ok I'll put something here.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 24, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 1704523
> Ok, ok I'll put something here.


 Ain't that the truth! Shit trickle down economics.


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jul 24, 2011)

http://www.demotivatingposters.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/demotivating-posters-demotivational-posters-funny-posters-posters-women-sharted.jpg


----------



## kush fario (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## a dog named chico (Jul 25, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> http://www.demotivatingposters.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/demotivating-posters-demotivational-posters-funny-posters-posters-women-sharted.jpg


 fyp


----------



## justcallmenasty (Jul 25, 2011)

hell yeah!


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 25, 2011)

Fat Ass Balloon


----------



## 562FireK (Jul 25, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 1705358
> Fat Ass Balloon



That is so epic, I WANT it!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 25, 2011)

RyanTheRhino said:


> looks photshoped


 Even if it is, it is still funny. I wonder if they get any crap from cities or towns for the way it looks when it passes over.
You know someone is going to say, "My child was traumatized from what he saw."


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jul 25, 2011)

I couldn't imagine a hot air a balloon flying over my city. i am in one of the biggest military base citys in the world. it would get shot down in 30 seconds. Obviusly not shot down but there would be a armed helicopter hovering next to it trying to figure thier agenda.

Military aircraft fly by about ever hour. which is also why i cant grow outside


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 25, 2011)

I see hot air balloons a lot. Sometimes I see some people on a parachute with motors strapped to their backs. I would love to have one of those powered chutes.


----------



## ANC (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## DST (Jul 26, 2011)

Two beggars are sitting side by side on a street in Rome. One has a cross in front of him, the other one the Star of David. Many people go by, look at both beggars, but only put money into the hat of the beggar sitting behind the cross.
A priest comes by, stops and watches throngs of people giving money to the beggar behind the cross, but none to the beggar behind the Star of David. Finally, the priest goes over to the beggar behind the Star of David and says, "My poor fellow, don't you understand? This is a Catholic country; this city is the seat of Catholicism. People aren't going to give you money if you sit there with a Star of David in front of you, especially when you're sitting beside a beggar who has a cross. In fact, they would probably give to him just out of spite.&#8221;



The beggar behind the Star of David listened to the priest, turned to the other beggar with the cross and said: "Moishe, look who's trying to teach the Goldstein brothers about marketing."


----------



## hiphip247 (Jul 26, 2011)

DST said:


> Two beggars are sitting side by side on a street in Rome. One has a cross in front of him, the other one the Star of David. Many people go by, look at both beggars, but only put money into the hat of the beggar sitting behind the cross.
> A priest comes by, stops and watches throngs of people giving money to the beggar behind the cross, but none to the beggar behind the Star of David. Finally, the priest goes over to the beggar behind the Star of David and says, "My poor fellow, don't you understand? This is a Catholic country; this city is the seat of Catholicism. People aren't going to give you money if you sit there with a Star of David in front of you, especially when you're sitting beside a beggar who has a cross. In fact, they would probably give to him just out of spite.&#8221;
> 
> 
> ...


I laughed..


----------



## ANC (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Richie LxP (Jul 26, 2011)

How do i blow it up?


----------



## tardis (Jul 26, 2011)

Richie LxP said:


> How do i blow it up?


I dunno, ask the Norwegian guy.


----------



## Richie LxP (Jul 26, 2011)

tardis said:


> I dunno, ask the Norwegian guy.


Thats rough man...


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jul 26, 2011)

Richie LxP said:


> Thats rough man...




What to soon


----------



## Richie LxP (Jul 26, 2011)

RyanTheRhino said:


> What to soon



I just dont think any mass murders and bombings are laughing matter.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jul 26, 2011)

shit happens its how we humans control our already over populated planet. That and war


----------



## gfreeman (Jul 26, 2011)

its never too soon. come on


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jul 26, 2011)

wow this page has .75million views do we even have that many members?


----------



## gfreeman (Jul 26, 2011)

no its all the samememebrsitsjustcheckingineverydayforthelastwhoknowhowmanydays/months/years


----------



## tardis (Jul 26, 2011)

[video]http://vimeo.com/stepcousins/skittles[/video]

Taste the Rainbow! NSFW


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 27, 2011)

*History of the Condom*





*Interesting piece of history...*



*In 1872 the Arabs invented the condom, using a goat's lower intestine.*


*In 1873 the British somewhat refined the idea by taking the intestine out of* *
the goat first.*


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jul 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;Ihx1BO7_Jvc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ihx1BO7_Jvc[/video] not funny but fun to watch


----------



## guest420 (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## EFILROFKGD (Jul 27, 2011)

Richie LxP said:


> Thats rough man...


really i thought it was hillarious.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jul 27, 2011)

Too short a message


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 28, 2011)

^ Yeah, that dude is a discovery channel freak.


----------



## ANC (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## fabfun (Jul 29, 2011)

ANC said:


>


im glad that dog isnt guarding my grow


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 29, 2011)

*An old guy goes to his doctor for his physical and gets sent to the Urologist as a precaution. When he gets there, he discovers the Urologist is a very pretty female doctor.*
 

*The female doctor says, "I'm going to check your prostate today, but this new procedure is a little different from what you are probably used to. I want you to lie on your right side, bend your knees, then while I check your prostate, take a deep breath and say, '99'.*

*The old guy obeys and says,"99".*
 

*The pretty doctor says, "Great.**Now turn over on your left side and again, while I repeat the check, take a deep breath and say, '99'."*
 

*Again, the old guy says, '99'."*

*The doctor said, Very good. Now then, I want you to lie on your back with your knees raised slightly. I'm going to check your prostate with this hand, and with the other hand I'm going to hold on to your penis to keep it out of the way. Now take a deep breath and say, '99'.

The old guy begins, "One ... Two ... Three" ...*


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 30, 2011)

View attachment 1712505


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 30, 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]Forty Things a Southerner Would Never say![/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]40. Oh We just couldn't. Hell, they're only sixteen.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]39. I'll take Shakespeare for 1000, Alex.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]38. Duct tape won't fix that.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]37. Lisa Marie was lucky to catch Michael. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]36. Come to think of it, I'll have a Heineken.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]35. We don't keep firearms in this house. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]34. Has anybody seen the sideburns trimmer? [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]33. You can't feed THAT to the dog![/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]32. I thought Graceland was tacky.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]31. No kids in the back of the pickup, it's just not safe.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]30. Wrasslin's fake.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]29. Honey, did you mail that donation to Greenpeace? [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]28. We're vegetarians.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]27. Do you think my gut/ass is too big?[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]26. I'll have grapefruit & grapes instead of biscuits & gravy.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]25. Honey, we don't need another dog.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]24. Who's Richard Petty? [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]23. Give me the small bag of pork rinds.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]22. Too many deer heads detract from the decor.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]21. Spittin is such a nasty habit.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]20. I just couldn't find a thing at Walmart today.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]19. Trim the fat off that steak.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]18. Cappuccino tastes better than espresso.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]17. The tires on that truck are too big.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]16. I'll have the arugula and radicchio salad.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]15. I've got it all on the C drive.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]14. Unsweetened tea tastes better.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]13. Would you like your salmon poached or broiled?[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]12. My fiance, Bobbie Jo, is registered at Tiffany's.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]11. I've got two cases of Zima for the Super Bowl.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]10. Little Debbie snack cakes have too many fat grams.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] 9. Checkmate.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] 8. She's too young to be wearing a bikini.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] 7. Does the salad bar have bean sprouts? [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] 6. Here's an episode of "Hee Haw" that we haven't seen.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] 5. I don't have a favorite college team.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] 4. Be sure to bring my salad dressing on the side.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] 3. I believe you cooked those soup beans too long.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] 2. Those shorts ought to be a little longer, Darla.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] 1. Nope, no more for me. I'm drivin tonight. [/FONT]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 30, 2011)

How Precious is This?​
​
The photographer caught this special moment.​
What a privilege to see.

​


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 30, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> How Precious is This?​
> ​
> The photographer caught this special moment.​
> What a privilege to see.
> ...


Natures strategic bomber...It can hit your windshield three times.


----------



## bengrowin (Jul 30, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/embed/2OAjb2Fscvk


----------



## Big P (Jul 30, 2011)

Song of the Day, 




[youtube]9FK-y33xBmo[/youtube]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 30, 2011)

bengrowin said:


> http://www.youtube.com/embed/2OAjb2Fscvk


 I hope that was not a gas stove. Rip that flex connector you better move fast to stop it or just run.


----------



## Razztafarai (Jul 31, 2011)

I've watched this 10 times!!! Cracks me up every time!!! 

[video=youtube;WxGS-2M6_5I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxGS-2M6_5I[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 31, 2011)

Haha, pretty funny. Looks like a puppet.


----------



## Razztafarai (Jul 31, 2011)

Haha! I have a dog but I love cats, they can be so weird!

I always imagine that cat in the vid saying "I must go... my people need me!"


----------



## Tenner (Jul 31, 2011)

Razztafarai said:


> Haha! I have a dog but I love cats, they can be so weird!
> 
> I always imagine that cat in the vid saying "I must go... my people need me!"


I think it had a real freaky tinge to it when it just went in that awkward shape lol


----------



## kush fario (Jul 31, 2011)

bahahaha that car looks soo funny when it gets up the first time it almost looks human like the way it walks


----------



## Tenner (Aug 1, 2011)

kush fario said:


> bahahaha that car looks soo funny when it gets up the first time it almost looks human like the way it walks


Good stuff... good stuff!!


----------



## ANC (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## ShadyStoner (Aug 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;1LjPYG0JLmU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LjPYG0JLmU&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Richie LxP (Aug 1, 2011)

ANC said:


>



Man you never fail to make me laugh mate! That paint ball cock shot nearly made me leak in my pants!


----------



## ...... (Aug 1, 2011)

ShadyStoner said:


> [video=youtube;1LjPYG0JLmU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LjPYG0JLmU&feature=player_embedded[/video]


that was fucking awesome


----------



## ...... (Aug 1, 2011)

russians are crazy
[video=youtube;WbjMlt2kOcM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbjMlt2kOcM[/video]


----------



## ANC (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## kush fario (Aug 1, 2011)

ShadyStoner said:


> [video=youtube;1LjPYG0JLmU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LjPYG0JLmU&feature=player_embedded[/video]


hahah fuck i know i probably shouldent think thats funny but i almost pissed my fucking pants!


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 1, 2011)

That definitely was NOT funny. 



ShadyStoner said:


> [video=youtube;1LjPYG0JLmU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LjPYG0JLmU&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Aug 1, 2011)

did She die?


----------



## patlpp (Aug 1, 2011)

Died laughing to the bank..... fake,fake,fake


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Aug 1, 2011)

that was my first thought but then i read that message at the end.


----------



## Big P (Aug 1, 2011)

I guess its fake:




http://www.ewedecide.com/page/gilland-vs-sheri-lume-real-or-fake/




So we googled and there is no case number in CA for this nor could we find this case. Here is what we did find. We found the facebook of the star Cindy Vela (who plays Rachel the girl who is hit by the car). Here is what she states&#8230;.

This is a short film entitled EXHIBIT B-5. It&#8217;s meant for entertainment purposes only. Credits include:
_Written & Directed: Kyle Rankin_
_Digital FX: R. Zane Rutlege_
_Rachel (girl who dies): me/Cindy Vela_
_Sheri (blonde): Mircea Monroe_
_Neighbor (guy): Corin Nemec_
_No mannequins were used and I can&#8217;t say exactly how we did it, but I did have to lay on top of and underneath the car. I have to applaud the special effects &#8212; the first time I saw it I was shocked. This was NOT a reenactment of a real story, and NOT a clip of a full length film.&#8221; Cindy Vela_
Photo of Cindy:


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 1, 2011)

patlpp said:


> Died laughing to the bank..... fake,fake,fake


Funny and fake if everyone was in on it to make it. If not, bad shit happens when you freak out someone like that and they think it is real..
Maybe 8 years back I don't have a link (Yea, I know no link it didn't happen) A GF decided to hide in her fiancee's closet as a joke to scare him.
He comes home, she lunges out screaming holey hell...He has a a gun permit...he is carrying at the time...he makes a slit second life decision...One shot that hit her in the head. No more girlfriend fiancee. I'm not sure what happened to the poor guy, but the girls parents were on his side that it was a tragic accident.
It was not a videoed prank, just a prank that went very very wrong.


----------



## ANC (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## kush fario (Aug 2, 2011)

lolol the guy that fail dived into the pool made me spit my drink everywhere!


----------



## Jer La Mota (Aug 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;wpfk1i1cXC4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpfk1i1cXC4&feature=watch_response[/video]


----------



## Jer La Mota (Aug 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;Sj7gUyRiNtY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sj7gUyRiNtY&feature=feedrec_grec_index[/video]


----------



## Big P (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## N0iZ (Aug 2, 2011)

10 characters


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Aug 2, 2011)

oooo this ones a classic


----------



## Big P (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 3, 2011)

For you man. 



RyanTheRhino said:


> that was my first thought but then i read that message at the end.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 3, 2011)

I hope you don't take offense...


----------



## rosecitypapa (Aug 3, 2011)

ANC, you post the sickest shit! I'm horrified of how much I laugh. The little girl and the trike? Her tiny legs are pedaling!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Aug 3, 2011)

dirtyho1968 said:


> I hope you don't take offense...


 lol .. how would i take offence.


its just my avatar because he kinda look like trees


----------



## ANC (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Aug 3, 2011)

rosecitypapa said:


> ANC, you post the sickest shit! I'm horrified of how much I laugh. The little girl and the trike? Her tiny legs are pedaling!


You saw it too? 

People are dumbasses. My viewpoint is, if it ain't dead, its funny.


----------



## kush fario (Aug 3, 2011)

watching people get hurt is for some reason just soo funny!


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 3, 2011)

This post is too small to make.


----------



## r1tony (Aug 3, 2011)

Where is waldo?


----------



## ShadyStoner (Aug 3, 2011)

a dog named chico said:


> WORST KIND OF PERSON YOU ARE!!! lol


You've never tried it?


----------



## kush fario (Aug 4, 2011)

r1tony said:


> Where is waldo?


lol the little black dude i found him!


----------



## ANC (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## fabfun (Aug 4, 2011)

long live gp420


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 5, 2011)

Yuck, I wonder how many showers the guy in the pool took once he got out. lol. Man that had to smell too.


ANC said:


>


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 5, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> How Precious is This?​
> ​
> The photographer caught this special moment.​
> What a privilege to see.
> ...


 Looks like sassafras trees in the background....nice color....wow


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 5, 2011)

RIU wants something put here.


----------



## ANC (Aug 5, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> Yuck, I wonder how many showers the guy in the pool took once he got out. lol. Man that had to smell too.


Watch his head bounce!

Mind you I did nearly the same thing on the roof trying to clean it with a power washer... I did manage to grab on to something though


----------



## Jer La Mota (Aug 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;gsCDvDX_hNc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsCDvDX_hNc&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Aug 5, 2011)

If a fat girl falls in the woods and no one is around do the trees laugh?


----------



## Richie LxP (Aug 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;VJHPp490Xow]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJHPp490Xow[/video]


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Aug 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;ByJQTNAm2Cg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ByJQTNAm2Cg&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Richie LxP (Aug 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;gi44s2c-ecs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gi44s2c-ecs[/video]


----------



## hoss12781 (Aug 5, 2011)

Indeed .


----------



## Big P (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Aug 5, 2011)

'


----------



## Big P (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeah, his head really did bounce didn't it? If it was me, I'd call it a day right there. 

I know a guy that fell off a roof, after they put him back together he got religion and married his long time gf. Do you really have to have a near death experience to get married? And what does that say about the girl?


ANC said:


> Watch his head bounce!
> 
> Mind you I did nearly the same thing on the roof trying to clean it with a power washer... I did manage to grab on to something though


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 5, 2011)

I, totally, agree with this message.


hoss12781 said:


> View attachment 1721620
> 
> Indeed .


----------



## Mrs HatvanK (Aug 6, 2011)

Staying with the *cat* topic...


----------



## stumps (Aug 6, 2011)

No you don't, But it helps. lol


Winter Woman said:


> Yeah, his head really did bounce didn't it? If it was me, I'd call it a day right there.
> 
> I know a guy that fell off a roof, after they put him back together he got religion and married his long time gf. Do you really have to have a near death experience to get married? And what does that say about the girl?


----------



## ANC (Aug 6, 2011)

I fuckin' love lolcats


----------



## bengrowin (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## bengrowin (Aug 6, 2011)

​


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Aug 6, 2011)

not uber funny, but i get a kick outta it.


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 6, 2011)

Please don't drink and drive... Smoking is much better.


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 6, 2011)

I almost peed in my pants, I loved the guy in the middle. 

[video=youtube;0vqUdC-8nFY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vqUdC-8nFY[/video]


----------



## DFL420 (Aug 6, 2011)

Got a good laugh at this [video=youtube;r-ixpzxmnyE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-ixpzxmnyE[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 6, 2011)

View attachment 1724035


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## ...... (Aug 7, 2011)

tip top toker said:


>


lol just heard like the whole team got wiped out.And they were just talking about these guys like they were invincible


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 7, 2011)

Yup, the humor's a tad dark but it did make me giggle. That seal team 6 doesn't have a very good track record with it's helicopters


----------



## gopherbuddah (Aug 7, 2011)

Really? Who's playing a kit like this. It would take me a week to hit every drum and cymble here


----------



## ANC (Aug 7, 2011)

Half that team was blown up along with the chopper they took off in according to "osama's neighbour"...

So my opinion is, they were put on ice for later disposal, as the deaths would have been an outrage at the time....
Also there is the problem of keepin lips sealed about a raid on a person who has been dead for a long time...


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 7, 2011)

ANC said:


> Half that team was blown up along with the chopper they took off in according to "osama's neighbour"...
> 
> So my opinion is, they were put on ice for later disposal, as the deaths would have been an outrage at the time....
> Also there is the problem of keepin lips sealed about a raid on a person who has been dead for a long time...


It certainly wouldn't surprise me if that's how things actually happened.


----------



## gopherbuddah (Aug 7, 2011)

Kinda funny that a military group that was never supposed to exist, now doesn't.


----------



## gopherbuddah (Aug 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;PJYxCSXjhLI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJYxCSXjhLI[/video]


----------



## gopherbuddah (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## tip top toker (Aug 7, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> Kinda funny that a military group that was never supposed to exist, now doesn't.


At least they're living upto their reputation of moving through the territory like ghosts.


----------



## ANC (Aug 7, 2011)

http://www.veteranstoday.com/2011/08/06/breaking-news-bin-laden-troops-probably-murderered-to-keep-them-quiet/


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Aug 7, 2011)

this had me laughing for a good hour [video=youtube;NxRpWpNGEl8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxRpWpNGEl8[/video]


----------



## PetFlora (Aug 8, 2011)

ANC Thanks for the Vets Today link. Most of my friends think I am just a conspiracy nut,. Maybe less so after sending this to them


----------



## gopherbuddah (Aug 8, 2011)

Probably not meant to be funny [video=youtube;fKuIHs1ELQU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKuIHs1ELQU[/video]


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 8, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> At least they're living upto their reputation of moving through the territory like ghosts.


Bunch of BS the story has changed 5 times since it broke.1st of all SEAL's are the best @ keeping secrets and these arent even regular SEAL's it takes forever to evn get a chance @ DEVGRU.I find it hard to believe that "Noone" survived.60-80 thousand ft HALO Jumps 50ft LALO's maybe they were dead but I know one thing,there are another 60+ DEVGRU SEAL's who are going to find out and if its bad news then they will be wanting Payback.These fellas already had top clearances.They know worse shit than freezing Osama.Emailed my Commanding Officer to see if he can give me the truth.


----------



## ANC (Aug 8, 2011)

The thing is goverments lie, these days almost incesantly, your government, mine and nearly every other one...


----------



## ANC (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## tip top toker (Aug 8, 2011)

ANC said:


> http://www.veteranstoday.com/2011/08/06/breaking-news-bin-laden-troops-probably-murderered-to-keep-them-quiet/


Good link. Now i just need to get to the local corner shop and have someone varify that translation. If it's accurate well, it's a bit of a kick in the balls for the "you're crazy!!!" folk  I personally don't see why it wouldn't be accurate though, it' not like it' a hard thing to varify..


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 8, 2011)

Man they have changed the story ten times already.I am going to just settle for not believing any of the Media.


----------



## patlpp (Aug 8, 2011)

hydrotech364 said:


> Man they have changed the story ten times already.I am going to just settle for not believing any of the Media.


Are you guys kidding me? Fuck all of you. Can't you have a LITTLE respect for the dead?


----------



## NONHater (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 8, 2011)

hydrotech364 said:


> Man they have changed the story ten times already.I am going to just settle for not believing any of the Media.


You should of learned that lesson years ago.



patlpp said:


> Are you guys kidding me? Fuck all of you. Can't you have a LITTLE respect for the dead?


 I 100% agree. I am a vet, no where near their level...and I shed some tears.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 9, 2011)

Dirty Harry said:


> You should of learned that lesson years ago.
> 
> 
> I 100% agree. I am a vet, no where near their level...and I shed some tears.


 I'm a Vet, Very Sad for these SEALS. RIP Brothers


----------



## PetFlora (Aug 9, 2011)

patlpp said:


> Are you guys kidding me? Fuck all of you. Can't you have a LITTLE respect for the dead?


I am a Vietnam Vet. I believe we all have the utmost respect for all the poor brain-washed bastards who buy into the war is necessary BS- _*"Yours is not to question why, yours is but to do- or die!"*_. 

The story goes so much deeper, and darker than most are willing to admit, and so the Powers That Be continue to masquerade as leaders with our best interest at heart. 

If you look down the rabbit hole you will begin to see that all governments have a very dark agenda.

Do you recall Morpheus' Red Pill or Blue Pill option to The One? Will you continue to remain asleep, or will you wake up and join those who have woken up? This earth needs all the light it can muster to stop the dark agenda, which has spiraled out of control. The Devil eats its' own.


----------



## hoss12781 (Aug 9, 2011)

I shall show you how deep the rabbit hole goes, and please whatever you do don't take the blue pill


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 9, 2011)

[FONT=&quot]A guy and a girl meet at a bar. 

[FONT=&quot]They get along so well that they decide to go to the girl's place.
A few drinks later, the guy takes off his shirt and then washes his hands.

[FONT=&quot]He then takes off his trousers and again washes his hands.

[FONT=&quot]The girl has been watching him and says:[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]"You must be a dentist."[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]The guy, surprised, says:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]"Yes .... How did you figure that out?"[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]"Easy.." she replies, "you keep washing your hands."[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]One thing leads to another and they make love.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]After it's over the girl says: "You must be a good dentist."[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]The guy, now with an inflated ego, says:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]"Sure - I'm a good dentist. How did you figure that out?"[/FONT]





[FONT=&quot]The girl replies:.....[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] "Didn't feel a thing."[/FONT]

[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 9, 2011)

*Five surgeons from big cities are discussing who makes the Best patients to operate on.

The first surgeon, from New York , says, 'I like to see accountants on my operating table because when you open them up, everything inside is numbered..' 

The second, from Chicago , responds, 'Yeah, but you should try electricians! Everything inside them is color coded.' 

The third surgeon, from Los Angeles, says, 'No, I really think librarians are the best, everything inside them is in alphabetical order' 

The fourth surgeon, from San Francisco chimes in: 'You know, I like construction workers....Those guys always understand when you have a few parts left over. 

But the fifth surgeon, from Washington, DC shut them all up when he observed: 'You're all wrong. Politicians are the easiest to operate on. There's no guts, no heart, no balls, no brains ,and no spine. Plus, the head and the ass are interchangeable. *


----------



## doobered (Aug 9, 2011)

both are quality!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 9, 2011)

An old woman and her husband were listening to a faith healer on the radio. The faith healer said to put one hand on the radio and the other hand on the part of your body that needed healing. The old woman put one hand on the radio and the other hand on her ailing heart and her husband put one hand on the radio and he grabbed his crotch with the other. The old woman replied, "he said he could heal the sick, not raise the dead."


cof


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 9, 2011)

For all of you Vets... THANK YOU!











.[
ATTACH]1728039[/ATTACH]


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 9, 2011)

Another one for you Vets. Some of you will be too young to know who Martha Raye was. Here is something that I didn't know about this incredible woman. 




*Most **of the **old time** entertainers were made out of a lot sterner** stuff than today's **crop** of activists and whiners.The following is from an Army Aviator friend who takes another trip down memory lane:* 

*It was just before Thanksgiving '67 and we were ferrying dead and wounded from a large GRF west of Pleiku ,Vietnam. We had run out of body bags by noon, so the Hook (CH-47 CHINOOK) was pretty rough in the back. All of a sudden, we heard a 'take-charge' woman's voice in the rear.*

*There was the singer and actress, Martha Raye, with a Special Forces **beret and jungle fatigues, with subdued markings, helping the wounded into the Chinook, and carrying the dead aboard. 'Maggie' had been visiting her Special Forces 'heroes'**.**

We took off, short of fuel, and headed to the USAF hospital pad at Pleiku. As we all started unloading our sad pax's, a 'Smart-Ass' USAF Captain said to Martha.... Ms. Ray, with all these dead and wounded to process, there won't be time for your show!*

*To all of our surprise, she pulled on her right collar and said.....Captain, see this eagle? * *I am a full 'Bird' Colonel in the US Army Reserve and on this is a 'Caduceus' which means I am a Nurse, with a surgical specialty. Now take me to your wounded. **

He said, yes ma'am.... Follow me.* 

*Several times at the Army Field Hospital in Pleiku, she would cover a surgical shift, giving a nurse a well-deserved break.*

*Martha is the only woman buried in the Special Forces cemetery at Ft. Bragg* .


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 9, 2011)

Do you know how much husband daycare would cost me?


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 9, 2011)

*A woman's **husband** had been slipping in and out of a coma for several months, yet she had stayed by his bedside every single day. One day, when he came to, he motioned for her to come nearer. *

 *As she sat by him, he whispered, eyes full of tears, 'You know what?*
*You have been with me all through the bad times.*
*When I got fired, you were there to support me.*
*When my business failed, you were there.*
*When I got shot, you were by my side.*

*When we lost the house, you stayed right here.*
*When my health started failing, you were still by my side.*
*You know what Martha?'*
*'What dear?' she gently asked, smiling as her heart began to fill with warmth.*
*'I'm beginning to think you're bad luck....*


----------



## kush fario (Aug 9, 2011)

LMFAO thank you too all the resent posters i was out of town and when i came back i sure got a good laugh!  
To all the war vets out there my heart goes out to you and what you did to serve your country where ever you are from and i salute you.


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 9, 2011)

This didn't make me laugh, but I was truly amazed. He must be Mozart reincarnated. 

[video=youtube;0REJ-lCGiKU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0REJ-lCGiKU[/video]

Here he is conducting the Kremlin Orchestra in their USA tour. 

[video=youtube;c7ILOqRkg4U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7ILOqRkg4U&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 9, 2011)

This one warmed my heart. 
A child's view of thunderstorms...

*A little girl walked to and from school daily. *

* Though the weather that morning was questionable and clouds were forming, *
* she made her daily trek to school. *

* As the afternoon progressed, the winds whipped up, along with lightning. *

* The mother of the little girl felt concerned that her daughter *
* would be frightened as she walked home from school.* 
*She also feared the electrical storm might harm her child. * 
​
*Full of concern, the mother got into her car* 
*and quickly drove along the route to her child's school. *
​
*As she did, she saw her little girl walking along. *  
*At each flash of lightning, the child would stop, look up, and smile. * 
​
*More lighting followed quickly and with each,* 
*the little girl would look at the streak of light and smile. * 
​
*When the mother drew up beside the child,* 
*she lowered the window and called, "What are you doing?"* 
​
*The child answered, "I am trying to look pretty* 
*because God keeps taking my picture."*​


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Aug 9, 2011)

Funny R-kelly parody 


[video=youtube;qmGVYki-oyQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=qmGVYki-oyQ[/video]


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 9, 2011)

http://michiganmedicalmarijuana.org/forum/74-victims-of-the-system/


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 9, 2011)

How hot has it been? It's been this hot.


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 9, 2011)

*eBay Scam*​ 
*Be careful what you purchase on eBay*​ *Spent $50 on a penis enlarger.*​ *Bastards sent me a magnifying glass.*​ *Instructions said don't use in the sunlight.*​ ​


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 9, 2011)

*MURPHY'S OTHER 15 LAWS**
* 


1. Light travels faster than sound. This is why some people appear bright until you hear them speak.

2. A fine is a tax for doing wrong. A tax is a fine for doing well.



3. He, who laughs last, thinks slowest.

4. A day without sunshine is like, well, Night.

5. Change is inevitable, except from a vending machine.

6. Those who live by the sword get shot by those who don't.

7. Nothing is foolproof to a sufficiently talented fool...



8. The 50-50-90 rule: Anytime you have a 50-50 chance of getting something right, there is a 90% probability you'll get it wrong.



9. It is said that if you line up all the cars in the world end-to-end, someone would be stupid enough to try to pass them.



10. If the shoe fits, get another one just like it.

11. The things that come to those that wait, may be the things left by those who got there first.

12. Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day. Teach a man to fish and he will sit in a boat all day drinking beer.

13. Flashlight: A case for holding dead batteries.

14. The shin bone is a device for finding furniture in the dark.



15. When you go into court, you are putting yourself in the hands of twelve people, who weren't smart enough to get out of jury duty.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 9, 2011)

My Squadrons Part Time Job was picking Team One out some fucked up Places.Great Guy's RIP Fellas.


----------



## ANC (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Aug 10, 2011)

I posted these in the riot thread




RyanTheRhino said:


> [video=youtube;u9v0ClnEFso]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9v0ClnEFso&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Aug 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;axv70wH-qnQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axv70wH-qnQ&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Aug 10, 2011)

...


Hey ANC how do you upload giff like that


----------



## patlpp (Aug 10, 2011)

hydrotech364 said:


> Man they have changed the story ten times already.I am going to just settle for not believing any of the Media.





patlpp said:


> Are you guys kidding me? Fuck all of you. Can't you have a LITTLE respect for the dead?


I want to apologize to hydro. I meant to reference the post above his. Hydro is obviously one of our heroes. I meant no disrespect. PM sent hydro.


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 10, 2011)

Things you don't see everyday. Do you think the train pix is real? I know the elephant is a statue and the foot shoes are photo shopped. But, is the train real.


----------



## stumps (Aug 10, 2011)

How I learned to mind my own business&#8230;
I was walking past the mental hospital the other day, And all the patients were shouting, &#8216;13&#8230;13&#8230;13.&#8217;
The fence was too high to see over, but I saw a little gap in the planks, so I looked through to see what was going on.
Some idiot poked me in the eye with a stick!
Then they all started shouting &#8216;14...14&#8230;14'.."


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 10, 2011)

I swear that is the kind of shit that happens to me.


stumps said:


> How I learned to mind my own business&#8230;
> I was walking past the mental hospital the other day, And all the patients were shouting, &#8216;13&#8230;13&#8230;13.&#8217;
> The fence was too high to see over, but I saw a little gap in the planks, so I looked through to see what was going on.
> Some idiot poked me in the eye with a stick!
> Then they all started shouting &#8216;14...14&#8230;14'.."


----------



## r1tony (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## bud nugbong (Aug 10, 2011)

hahah it looks like these guys are pushin out a loaf. especially the bottom right.


----------



## ANC (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Aug 10, 2011)

Pentagon Caught Lying About SEAL Team 6 Being On a Rescue Mission 
[video=youtube;vwy604OikmE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwy604OikmE&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Carne Seca (Aug 10, 2011)

r1tony said:


>


gay bathhouse?


----------



## patlpp (Aug 11, 2011)

So whats your assessment ANC is there some fricken conspiracy going on? Is it another USA take over the world thing?


----------



## patlpp (Aug 11, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> gay bathhouse?


Very good +rep How do you see things in such a unique perspective?


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Aug 11, 2011)

i think he or she said he/she was openly gay a couple times on rui


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 11, 2011)

Lol, fear it might lead to identification of the Osama team. Lemme go out on a limb, one and the same group.


----------



## Carne Seca (Aug 11, 2011)

patlpp said:


> Very good +rep How do you see things in such a unique perspective?


I recognize the pain on their faces?


----------



## Carne Seca (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Aug 11, 2011)

was that before Stephen colbert had his own show


----------



## Hoenhiem (Aug 11, 2011)

this thread is awesome lmao!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 11, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Lol, fear it might lead to identification of the Osama team. Lemme go out on a limb, one and the same group.


Yeah but DEVGRU has over 130 SEAL's,Shame Cairo and her handler were onboard too.The whole fuckin thing Sux Hard.

View attachment 1730960


----------



## hoss12781 (Aug 11, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> I recognize the pain on their faces?


Springboard or platform divers.


----------



## Big P (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Aug 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;RAKsMnAM8vk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAKsMnAM8vk[/video]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 11, 2011)

*Felonious Munk Presents: Stop It B! OBAMA PAY YOUR &*%$#% BILLS *


[video=youtube;tRmZ9zH-mYM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRmZ9zH-mYM&feature=player_embedded#at=177[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 11, 2011)

Here is a little test that will help you decide. *

The answer can be found by posing the following question: *

You're walking down a 
Deserted street with your wife 
And two small children.

Suddenly, a Terrorist with a huge knife 
Comes around the corner, 
Locks eyes with you,
Screams obscenities, 
Raises the knife, and charges at you... 

You are carrying a 
Kimber 1911 cal. 45 ACP, and you are an expert shot. 
You have mere seconds before he reaches you and your family. 
What do you do? 

THINK CAREFULLY *

Democrat's Answer:
*​
·Well, that's not enough information to answer the question!​ ·What is a Kimber 1911 cal. 45 ACP?​ ·Does the man look poor or oppressed?​ ·Is he really a terrorist? Am I guilty of profiling?​ ·Have I ever done anything to him that would inspire him to attack?​ ·Could we run away?​ ·What does my wife think?​ ·What about the kids?​ ·Could I possibly swing the gun like a club and knock the knife out of his hand?​ ·What does the law say about this situation? ​ ·Does the pistol have appropriate safety built into it?​ ·Why am I carrying a loaded gun anyway, and what kind of message does this send to society and to my children?​ ·Is it possible he'd be happy with just killing me?​ ·Does he definitely want to kill me, or would he be content just to wound me?​ ·If I were to grab his knees and hold on, could my family get away while he was stabbing me?​ ·Should I call 9-1-1?​ ·Why is this street so deserted?​ ·We need to raise taxes, have paint & weed day.​ ·Can we make this a happier, healthier street that would discourage such behavior.​ ·I need to debate this with some friends for a few days and try to come to a consensus. ​ ·This is all so confusing! 
............ ......... ......... ......... ......... ......... ........ ......... . *
Republican's Answer:*

BANG! 


............ ......... ......... ......... ......... ......... ........ ...... *

Southerner's Answer: *

BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG!
BANG ! BANG! BANG! BANG!
Click..... (Sounds of reloading)
BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! 
BANG!
BANG!
BANG!
Click 

Daughter: 'Nice grouping, Daddy!' 
'Were those the Winchester Silver Tips or Hollow Points?! 

Son: 'Can I shoot the next one?!' 

Wife: 'You ain't taking that to the Taxidermist!​


----------



## patlpp (Aug 11, 2011)

hoss12781 said:


> Springboard or platform divers.


Thanks , I was lost.


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 11, 2011)

*Midwestern tycoon Warren Buffett, pictured here adorably eating a parfait, 
presented his quick and easy solution to America&#8217;s debt problem today on CNBC:


&#8220;I could end the deficit in five minutes. You just pass a law that says that anytime there is a 
deficit of more than three percent of GDP all sitting members of congress are ineligible for reelection.*


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 11, 2011)

I like my 9 mm, too. Man, the ammo that he used in this video. 

[video=youtube;-TC2xTCb_GU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TC2xTCb_GU[/video]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 11, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> Here is a little test that will help you decide. *
> 
> The answer can be found by posing the following question: *...
> 
> ​




Since I carry a Ruger P90DC .45ACP with hot semi-wad cutters in magazine one and NATO military ball ammunition in magazine two...My answer would be BANG!BANG! as I was trained to shoot double taps. Maybe Bang!Bang![Pause]BANG! if I think he is wearing body armor and I take a head shot.
After that, if he is still moving, I am going to shake that fuckers hand. If you can't drop someone with three rounds or less of .45ACP, leave your gun at home son...you don't know how to use it.​


----------



## xMOONx (Aug 11, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> I like my 9 mm, too. Man, the ammo that he used in this video.
> 
> [video=youtube;-TC2xTCb_GU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TC2xTCb_GU[/video]


*I carry a Sig Sauer P226--(Mr. Sig) awesome pistol!*


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 11, 2011)

Me too. My little S&W does it right gooooooood (trying to do a southern accent)



tryingtogrow89 said:


> I like guns.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Aug 11, 2011)

i have a 40. cal pistol and a 12 gauge, going to get allot more.
I need to go shooting its been like a month and im sittin on 400+ rounds.


----------



## golddog (Aug 11, 2011)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> I like guns.


Me to, I just sent that links to some friends.....


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 11, 2011)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> i have a 40. cal pistol and a 12 gauge, going to get allot more.
> I need to go shooting its been like a month and im sittin on 400+ rounds.


 Save them for when the SHTF. That's a good start for an oh shit cache.


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 11, 2011)

The riots in Manchester. I can't believe the violence. 

[video=youtube;0cbVW_QS2eE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cbVW_QS2eE&feature=topvideos_mp[/video]


----------



## ANC (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Aug 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;o8BRCdpfPkk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8BRCdpfPkk[/video]


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 12, 2011)

Dirty Harry said:


> Since I carry a Ruger P90DC .45ACP with hot semi-wad cutters in magazine one and NATO military ball ammunition in magazine two...My answer would be BANG!BANG! as I was trained to shoot double taps. Maybe Bang!Bang![Pause]BANG! if I think he is wearing body armor and I take a head shot.
> After that, if he is still moving, I am going to shake that fuckers hand. If you can't drop someone with three rounds or less of .45ACP, leave your gun at home son...you don't know how to use it.


2 in the chest and one in the head, make sure he's dead. Kudos on carrying a .45ACP too, I love my Kimber Desert Warrior. I also have a 1970 Gov't Model Colt 1911 but unfortunately due to a housefire and smoke/water damage it is unshootable in its current condition and I do not have the means to repair it =/


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 12, 2011)

They let her out if the house like that? 



ANC said:


>


----------



## PetFlora (Aug 12, 2011)

A guy's wife has been a coma for over 8 months. They had no insurance and the hospital needs the bed. The dutiful husband came by every day to comfort her. A sympathetic nurse noticed that when he visited his wife seemed to respond, if ever so slightly, to his touch. She mentioned this to the husband and suggested that he try something a bit more intimate in hopes of reviving her. She closed the door to give them privacy, and went back to the nurse's station. 

Five minutes later the code blue alarm goes off. The nurse runs to the room, crash cart in pursuit. She opens the door and sees him sitting on top of his wife. In a panic, the nurse yells out "What happened?" 

The husband looks over his shoulder and says "I think she choked"


----------



## sunni (Aug 12, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> They let her out if the house like that?


like i just dont understand the shorts arent even up past her tights,,,DID SHE NOT SEE THST! are they not tight ...like i hope she ddint go and sit down at the mcdonalds there theyd friggin fall off...


----------



## bengrowin (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## rd116 (Aug 12, 2011)

I just threw up a little in my mouth!


ANC said:


>


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 12, 2011)

tehgenoc1de said:


> 2 in the chest and one in the head, make sure he's dead. Kudos on carrying a .45ACP too, I love my Kimber Desert Warrior. I also have a 1970 Gov't Model Colt 1911 but unfortunately due to a housefire and smoke/water damage it is unshootable in its current condition and I do not have the means to repair it =/


 I have a Jager AP-74-22LR (a 22 cal AR15 clone) that was in a house fire I had 13 years ago I have started to try and repair. The action and all the plastic parts are fine but the barrel shows rust externally. I am wanting to sand it down and re-blue the barrel but the damn slip ring holding the hand guards in place is rusted solid and will not release them after weeks of hitting it with all different types of lubricant. I am going to have to try and pry them out and hope they don't break. It's a damn nice .22 cal rifle and its appearance makes it look like the real thing.
VERY cheap to shoot...or it was.
For your 1911, completely take it apart and soak the pieces in parts cleaner for a day or so and then use fine sand paper or steel wool and buff off any rust. A dremel with a wire brush does wonders.
If it is not all melted and seized up, I think some DIY TLC could get it functional again.
"Sons of Guns" can probably get it repaired but since they are also doing a TV show, they will probably be pricey.


----------



## ANC (Aug 12, 2011)

http://www.kk.org/cooltools/archives/005279.php


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 12, 2011)

_*Men who lack female supervision*  

_


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 12, 2011)

Did you see the size of that crack? It's like the Grand Canyon, I bet it echoes in there. Hello hello hello hello. The problem is something might answer back.


ANC said:


> http://de.acidcow.com/pics/20110812/gif_05.gif[/IMG]]


----------



## bengrowin (Aug 12, 2011)

yea the cracks so big her ass disappeared


----------



## wiseguy316 (Aug 12, 2011)

the walmart greeter should have stopped her at the door. "welcome to walmart, get that thing out of here!"

She is in the wrong section, she needs to be in the clothing section to find some damn shorts that fit.


----------



## golddog (Aug 12, 2011)

wiseguy316 said:


> the walmart greeter should have stopped her at the door. "welcome to walmart, get that thing out of here!"
> 
> She is in the wrong section, she needs to be in the clothing section to find some damn shorts that fit.


Attention Kmart shoppers on the #%[email protected]%#@


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 12, 2011)

http://www.youclubvideo.com/audio/172955/mord-fustang-lick-the-rainbow-original-mix

A total contradiction of terms. Not funny at all. But i figured it's friday, whack those speakers up and jut go a little bit bat shit crazy  i was pretty much mugged by a gaggle of hot airbalooners this evening so i figured retaliation in the form of some totally unjustifiably loud dnb was a valid form of retaliation.


----------



## rd116 (Aug 12, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> Did you see the size of that crack? It's like the Grand Canyon, I bet it echoes in there. Hello hello hello hello. The problem is something might answer back.


 looks more like cleavage then asscrack. f'n disgusting!


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Aug 12, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> Did you see the size of that crack? It's like the Grand Canyon, I bet it echoes in there. Hello hello hello hello. The problem is something might answer back.


i think this is from Peopleofwalmart.com


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 12, 2011)

I actually think these,"People of Walmart" dress up strange on purpose to get attention. There is a web site dedicated to the "people of Walmart".
Freaks gather in places that freaks get attention.


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## bigbillyrocka (Aug 12, 2011)

i love photo bombs!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 12, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 1733102
> View attachment 1733103
> View attachment 1733104
> View attachment 1733105
> ...


LOL, Pic #2 makes me hear,"The rent is too damn high"...


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## bigbillyrocka (Aug 12, 2011)

*son of a bitch that waters cold!!!*


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 12, 2011)

But, Sir I can't pay the rent. lol. 



Dirty Harry said:


> LOL, Pic #2 makes me hear,"The rent is too damn high"...


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh Nooo!View attachment 1733339


----------



## ShadyStoner (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## ShadyStoner (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## ShadyStoner (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Xrtnfx (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Carne Seca (Aug 13, 2011)

The GOP is fapping all over the country to this image. 







Gay Republicans need love too....


----------



## bengrowin (Aug 13, 2011)

*Notifications: 4,294,967,295*

4,294,967,295 New Likes Received
<li class="welcomelink">wow! lol


----------



## #?* (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## r1tony (Aug 13, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


>


Damn I like me some GILF, hot. Looks like she can handle what I am packing too!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Aug 13, 2011)

see the creeper in the corner lol


----------



## #?* (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Carne Seca (Aug 13, 2011)

#?* said:


>


That's just fucking creepy as hell.....


----------



## bengrowin (Aug 13, 2011)

charliejames1975 on youtube is hot lol


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 13, 2011)

OH MY GOD, this woman can sing. 

[video=youtube;eBaskRZDbNA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBaskRZDbNA&feature=player_embedded#at=168[/video]


----------



## Carne Seca (Aug 13, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> OH MY GOD, this woman can sing.
> 
> [video=youtube;eBaskRZDbNA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBaskRZDbNA&feature=player_embedded#at=168[/video]


I watched that yesterday. Damn good performance.


----------



## bengrowin (Aug 13, 2011)

[video]http://www.youtube.com/v/Dd2XDbPSiLM?version=3">


----------



## bengrowin (Aug 13, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/v/Dd2XDbPSiLM?version=3"><param Sorry I don't know how to embed a video


----------



## rd116 (Aug 13, 2011)

here u go....
[video=youtube;Dd2XDbPSiLM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dd2XDbPSiLM[/video]


----------



## kush fario (Aug 13, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> OH MY GOD, this woman can sing.
> 
> [video=youtube;eBaskRZDbNA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBaskRZDbNA&feature=player_embedded#at=168[/video]


holy shit thats ammazing! i clicked it thinking ya ok ill get a laugh from a bad singer instead im just leaft in a state of shock and ammazement! ::


----------



## jcmonster (Aug 13, 2011)

i have a whole folder of funny pictures !


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 14, 2011)

Maybe she should of looked into singing more instead of being a pawn for the government


----------



## nick.lowrey1 (Aug 14, 2011)

hahaha that dude is the man!


----------



## sunni (Aug 14, 2011)

not funny but i dont know where else to put em i think its neat!View attachment 1734861View attachment 1734862View attachment 1734863View attachment 1734864View attachment 1734865View attachment 1734866


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 14, 2011)

*Dear Kean Elementary: 

God bless you for the beautiful radio I won at your recent senior citizens luncheon. I am 89 years old and live at the Sprenger Home for the Aged. All of my family has passed away. I am all alone now and it's nice to know that someone is thinking of me. God bless you for your kindness to an old forgotten lady. 

My roommate is 95 and has always had her own radio, but before I received one, she would never let me listen to hers, even when she was napping. 

The other day her radio fell off the nightstand and broke into a lot of pieces. It was awful and she was in tears. Her distress over the broken radio touched me and I knew this was God's way of answering my prayers. 

She asked if she could listen to mine, and I told her to kiss my ass. 

Thank you for that opportunity. 

Sincerely, 
Agnes Baker*


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## dangledo (Aug 14, 2011)

r1tony said:


> Damn I like me some GILF, hot. Looks like she can handle what I am packing too!


pencil dick errrr.... I mean sharpie dick....


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Aug 14, 2011)

dangledo said:


> pencil dick errrr.... I mean sharpie dick....


----------



## bengrowin (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Aug 14, 2011)

[youtube]hVOdciwfs14[/youtube]




[youtube]u5Higm8BXPw[/youtube]





[youtube]iEPTlhBmwRg[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## sunni (Aug 14, 2011)

never posted a video before and apprently i cant do it


http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/2QQi2J/www.break.com/index/cat-hugs-baby-kitten-having-nightmare-2064155

but look its so cute


----------



## sunni (Aug 14, 2011)

View attachment 1736044View attachment 1736046View attachment 1736047View attachment 1736048View attachment 1736049View attachment 1736050
haha turtles do emoticons!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Aug 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;lbkQ4EMYfww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbkQ4EMYfww&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## sunni (Aug 14, 2011)

View attachment 1736121
in keep with the turtle theme


----------



## Big P (Aug 15, 2011)

[youtube]XkeQNla2Gh4[/youtube]


----------



## r1tony (Aug 15, 2011)

HAHA get this for your kids.

[video=youtube;OW0A6L9kx4c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OW0A6L9kx4c&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Aug 15, 2011)

Big P said:


> [youtube]XkeQNla2Gh4[/youtube]



mad skills


----------



## buffalosoulja (Aug 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;SCkp8CWboNE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCkp8CWboNE&feature=related[/video]

Funny as heel. Look at the look on the face of the lady. lol


----------



## wiseguy316 (Aug 15, 2011)

buffalosoulja said:


> [video=youtube;SCkp8CWboNE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCkp8CWboNE&feature=related[/video]
> 
> Funny as heel. Look at the look on the face of the lady. lol


she started it. don't want to get hit hit, keep your hands to yourself!


----------



## ANC (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## sunni (Aug 16, 2011)

http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/2KmSI6/zanpa.net/wp-content/uploads/tumblr_lphq38tC4Y1qbypelo1_250.gif


its cute..

kay someones needs to twell me how to post gifs and videos


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 16, 2011)

tiny little words here for some reason


----------



## xMOONx (Aug 16, 2011)

wiseguy316 said:


> she started it. don't want to get hit hit, keep your hands to yourself!


*An action always gets a reaction--she got what she deserved!*


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 16, 2011)

she can dish it, but she can't take it.


buffalosoulja said:


> [video=youtube;SCkp8CWboNE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCkp8CWboNE&feature=related[/video]
> 
> Funny as heel. Look at the look on the face of the lady. lol


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 16, 2011)

wiseguy316 said:


> she started it. don't want to get hit hit, keep your hands to yourself!


 I am not sure what country that is in, but its not Russia. She would of gotten a good beat down and then some time in the gulag.


----------



## patlpp (Aug 16, 2011)

Stiri TV is Romanian.


----------



## bobtokes (Aug 16, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 1738237
> tiny little words here for some reason


Its a RAMAHA


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 16, 2011)

Came from another forum poking fun at perpetual motion..


----------



## gopherbuddah (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## gopherbuddah (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 16, 2011)

SHAMPOO WARNING!

I don't know WHY I didn't figure this out sooner, it's the shampoo I use in the shower.


When I wash my hair, the shampoo runs down my whole body, and (duh!) printed very clearly on the shampoo label is this warning, "FOR EXTRA VOLUME AND BODY."


No wonder I have been gaining weight.


I have gotten rid of that shampoo and I am going to start using Dawn dish soap instead. The label reads, "DISSOLVES FAT THAT IS OTHERWISE DIFFICULT TO REMOVE."


Problem solved!


If I don't answer the phone...I'll be in the shower.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 16, 2011)

Were gonna have to start calling you (Clean Harry)....


----------



## Big P (Aug 16, 2011)

right click on gif, copy then paste it in here


----------



## Big P (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 16, 2011)

Its hard to get this one to work.Wont animate in forums or FB but works fine in a browser?It works ya just have to click it.


View attachment 1739110


----------



## #?* (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Aug 16, 2011)

*DONT GET MARRIED*





*Bride sees groom eaten by a shark*








*Brit killed on Seychelles honeymoon*






Attack ... Brit was killed by Bull shark 


By RYAN SABEY and RICHARD WHITE
Published: Today 

Add a comment (10) 


*A BRITISH bridegroom was killed by a shark off an idyllic honeymoon island yesterday - as the horrified bride he wed 11 days ago looked on.*

Ian Redmond, 30, was attacked in shallow water 100ft off a Seychelles beach. 
Bride Gemma Houghton, 27, from Wigan, was sunbathing and heard him shout "Help, help" as the Bull shark savaged him. 
Ian suffered horrific injuries as the monster tore huge chunks of flesh from his body.
Fishermen carried him to the beach in a dinghy but he died before paramedics could arrive as she wept beside him and screamed "that's my husband".
*Attack*

It was the second attack by a Bull shark in two weeks on Praslin Island in the Seychelles - 20 miles from where Prince William and wife Kate honeymooned.
A witness, also called Ian, said: "The swimmer was missing a huge chunk of flesh from his left leg, so much so that I could see the bone of his thigh. He was sickeningly pale, but still had his flippers on both feet.
"A woman ran over and started screaming. She said, 'That's my husband! We were just married'."
An islander said: "The man was swimming close to the beach. He began splashing and shouting. His arm was ripped off and parts of his torso were missing. There was a horrific amount of blood in the water. It was like Jaws."






Horror ... beach hit by the attack


Another witness said someone grabbed Gemma and kept her away from her mutilated husband.
He added: "The damage was too great. It was too horrific for her to see."
Beach restaurant boss Jeanne Vargiolu, 56, said Ian had lost one arm and had the flesh stripped off one leg. 
He also had holes in his chest and stomach.
She added: "All the meat on one leg was gone."








Bill Houghton, the bride's uncle, said: "Gemma is just devastated. They had a perfect wedding. Ian was a fantastic bloke."
The couple, who married on August 6, were at stunning Anse Lazio beach in the early evening - about 3pm UK time - when the shark attacked in shallow waters, 100ft from the shore.
The previous shark attack victim was a French diver.
A Seychelles tourism source said: "The latest bite marks are consistent with that of a Bull shark. It is probably the same rogue maneater."
The couple's families, David and Coleta Houghton and Stephen and Corinne Redmond, were flying to the resort last night.


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow, now that's a honeymoon! 

Really sad, actually. 



Big P said:


> *DONT GET MARRIED*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big P (Aug 16, 2011)

[youtube]3KecHImaKfU[/youtube]






[youtube]YwpQPzbaigY[/youtube]


----------



## Slojo69 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 16, 2011)

ANC said:


>


Fuck me, I have no choice but to like that.


----------



## ANC (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## stumps (Aug 17, 2011)

The recession has hit ... My neighbor got a pre-declined credit card in the mail. Wives are having sex with their husbands because they can't afford batteries. CEOs are now playing miniature golf. Exxon-Mobil laid off 25 Congressmen. A stripper was killed when her audience showered her with rolls of pennies while she danced. If the bank returns your check marked "Insufficient Funds," you call them and ask if they meant you or them


----------



## bud nugbong (Aug 17, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=sHzdsFiBbFc


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 17, 2011)

This one should have a mental health warning that this video is about spiders.


bud nugbong said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=sHzdsFiBbFc


----------



## hoss12781 (Aug 17, 2011)

skaterjohn123 said:


> http://bongsaregood.blogspot.com/


It's called a water pipe John. I'm pretty sure that's why Tommy Chong went to jail. That, and the man was trying to keep him down.

Your only four posts have been to pimp your blogsite. Spam is not the solution to your marketing needs.


----------



## Richie LxP (Aug 17, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> This one should have a mental health warning that this video is about spiders.


Im not going to check it out after that comment april!


----------



## wiseguy316 (Aug 17, 2011)

A minister parked his car in a no-parking zone in a large city because he was short of time and couldn't find a space with a meter.
Then he put a note under the windshield wiper that read: "I have circled the block 10 times. If I don't park here, I'll miss my appointment. Forgive us our trespasses."
When he returned, he found a citation from a police officer along with this note "I've circled this block for 10 years. If I don't give you a ticket I'll lose my job. Lead us not into temptation."


----------



## wiseguy316 (Aug 17, 2011)

If you have sex with a prostitute against her will, is it considered rape or shoplifting?

Can you cry under water?

How important does a person have to be before they are considered assassinated instead of just murdered?

Why do you have to "put your two cents in"... but it's only a "penny for your thoughts"? Where's that extra penny going to?

Once you're in heaven, do you get stuck wearing the clothes you were buried in for eternity?

Why does a round pizza come in a square box?

What disease did cured ham actually have?

How is it that we put man on the moon before we figured out it would be a good idea to put wheels on luggage?

Why is it that people say they "slept like a baby" when babies wake up like every two hours?

Why are you IN a movie, but you're ON TV?

Why do people pay to go up tall buildings and then put money in binoculars to look at things on the ground?

Why do doctors leave the room while you change?
They're going to see you naked anyway.

Why is "bra" singular and "panties" plural?

Why do toasters always have a setting that burns the toast to a horrible crisp, which no decent human being would eat?

If Jimmy cracks corn and no one cares, why is there a stupid song about him?

Can a hearse carrying a corpse drive in the carpool lane ?

If the professor on Gilligan's Island can make a radio out of a coconut, why can't he fix a hole in a boat?

Why does Goofy stand erect while Pluto remains on all fours?
They're both dogs!

If Wile E. Coyote had enough money to buy all that ACME crap, why didn't he just buy dinner?

If corn oil is made from corn, and vegetable oil is made from vegetables, what is baby oil made from?

If electricity comes from electrons, does morality come from morons?

Do the Alphabet song and Twinkle, Twinkle Little Star have the same tune?

Why did you just try singing the two songs above?

Why do they call it an asteroid when it's outside the hemisphere, but call it a hemorrhoid when it's in your butt?

Did you ever notice that when you blow in a dog's face, he gets mad at you, but when you take him for a car ride, he sticks his head out the window?

Do you ever wonder why you gave me your e-mail address in the first place?


----------



## wiseguy316 (Aug 17, 2011)

*** Adult Truths ***
1. I think part of a best friend's job should be to immediately clear your computer history if you die.

2. Nothing sucks more than that moment during an argument when you realize you're wrong.

3. I totally take back all those times I didn't want to nap when I was younger..

4. There is great need for a sarcasm font.

5. How the hell are you supposed to fold a fitted sheet?

6. Was learning cursive really necessary?

7. Map Quest really needs to start their directions on # 5. I'm pretty sure I know how to get out of my neighborhood
.
8. Obituaries would be a lot more interesting if they told you how the person died.

9. I can't remember the last time I wasn't at least kind of tired. (Ain't it the truth though!?!?!)

10. Bad decisions make good stories.

11. You never know when it will strike, but there comes a moment at work when you know that you just aren't going to do anything productive for the rest of the day.

12. Can we all just agree to ignore whatever comes after Blue Ray? I don't want to have to restart my collection...again.

13. I'm always slightly terrified when I exit out of Word and it asks me if I want to save any changes to my ten-page technical report that I swear I did not make any changes to.

14. I keep some people's phone numbers in my phone just so I know not to answer when they call.

15. I think the freezer deserves a light as well.

16. I disagree with Kay Jewelers. I would bet on any given Friday or Saturday night more kisses begin with Bud Light than Kay.

17. I wish Google Maps had an "Avoid Ghetto" routing option.

18. I have a hard time deciphering the fine line between boredom and hunger..

19. How many times is it appropriate to say "What?" before you just nod and smile because you still didn't hear or understand a word they said?

20. I love the sense of camaraderie when an entire line of cars team up to prevent a jerk from cutting in at the front. Stay strong, brothers and sisters!

21. Shirts get dirty. Underwear gets dirty. Pants? Pants never get dirty, and you can wear them forever
.
22. Sometimes I'll look down at my watch 3 consecutive times and still not know what time it is.

23. Even under ideal conditions people have trouble locating their car keys in a pocket, finding their cell phone, and Pinning the Tail on the Donkey - but I'd bet everyone can find and push the snooze button from 3 feet away, in about 1.7 seconds, eyes closed, first time, every time.

24. The first testicular guard, the "Cup," was used in Hockey in 1874 and the first helmet was used in 1974. That means it only took 100 years for men to realize that their brain is also important.
Ladies.....Quit Laughing.


----------



## wiseguy316 (Aug 17, 2011)

Ø I asked God for a bike, but I know God doesn't work that way. So I stole a bike and asked for forgiveness. 



Ø Do not argue with an idiot. He will drag you down to his level and beat you with experience. 



Ø I want to die peacefully in my sleep, like my grandfather. Not screaming and yelling like the passengers in his car. 



Ø Going to church doesn't make you a Christian any more than standing in a garage makes you a car. 



Ø The last thing I want to do is hurt you. But it's still on the list. 



Ø Light travels faster than sound. This is why some people appear bright until you hear them speak. 



Ø If I agreed with you we'd both be wrong. 



Ø We never really grow up, we only learn how to act in public. 


Ø War does not determine who is right - only who is left. 



Ø Knowledge is knowing a tomato is a fruit; Wisdom is not putting it in a fruit salad. 



Ø The early bird might get the worm, but the second mouse gets the cheese. 



Ø Evening news is where they begin with 'Good evening', and then proceed to tell you why it isn't.



Ø To steal ideas from one person is plagiarism. To steal from many is research. 



Ø A bus station is where a bus stops. A train station is where a train stops. On my desk, I have a work station. 



Ø How is it one careless match can start a forest fire, but it takes a whole box to start a campfire? 



Ø Some people are like Slinkies ... not really good for anything, but you can't help smiling when you see one tumble down the stairs. 



Ø Dolphins are so smart that within a few weeks of captivity, they can train people to stand on the very edge of the pool and throw them fish. 


Ø I thought I wanted a career, turns out I just wanted pay checks. 



Ø A bank is a place that will lend you money, if you can prove that you don't need it. 



Ø Whenever I fill out an application, in the part that says "If an emergency, notify:" I put "DOCTOR". 



Ø I didn't say it was your fault, I said I was blaming you. 



Ø I saw a woman wearing a sweat shirt with "Guess" on it...so I said "Implants?" 



Ø Why does someone believe you when you say there are four billion stars, but check when you say the paint is wet? 



Ø Women will never be equal to men until they can walk down the street with a bald head and a beer gut, and still think they are sexy. 



Ø Why do Americans choose from just two people to run for president and 50 for Miss America ? 



Ø Behind every successful man is his woman. Behind the fall of a successful man is usually another woman. 



Ø A clear conscience is usually the sign of a bad memory. 



Ø You do not need a parachute to skydive. You only need a parachute to skydive twice. 



Ø The voices in my head may not be real, but they have some good ideas! 



Ø Always borrow money from a pessimist. He won't expect it back. 



Ø A diplomat is someone who can tell you to go to hell in such a way that you will look forward to the trip. 



Ø Hospitality: making your guests feel like they're at home, even if you wish they were. 



Ø Money can't buy happiness, but it sure makes misery easier to live with. 



Ø I discovered I scream the same way whether I'm about to be devoured by a great white shark or if a piece of seaweed touches my foot. 



Ø Some cause happiness wherever they go. Others whenever they go. 



Ø There's a fine line between cuddling and holding someone down so they can't get away. 



Ø I used to be indecisive. Now I'm not sure. 



Ø I always take life with a grain of salt, plus a slice of lemon, and a shot of tequila. 



Ø When tempted to fight fire with fire, remember that the Fire Department usually uses water. 



Ø You're never too old to learn something stupid.



Ø To be sure of hitting the target, shoot first and call whatever you hit the target. 



Ø Nostalgia isn't what it used to be. 



Ø Some people hear voices. Some see invisible people. Others have no imagination whatsoever. 



Ø A bus is a vehicle that runs twice as fast when you are after it as when you are in it. 



Ø If you are supposed to learn from your mistakes, why do some people have more than one child? 



Ø Change is inevitable, except from a vending machine.


----------



## bengrowin (Aug 17, 2011)

epic meal made it on gymkhana 4 lol http://youtu.be/btViXvIDsi0


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 17, 2011)

The young Scottish lad and lassie were seated on a low stone wall, holding hands, gazing out over the loch. 

She looked at he and said, "A penny for your thoughts, Angus." 

"Well, uh, Margaret, I was thinkin' ...perhaps it's aboot time for a wee lil' kiss." Margaret blushed, but leaned over and kissed Angus lightly on the cheek. Angus blushed. They again gazed out over the loch. 

Soon enough, Margaret spoke again. "Another penny for your thoughts, Angus." 
"Well, uh, I was thinkin' ...perhaps it's aboot time for me to put me hand on your leg." 
Margaret blushed and nodded demurely. Angus blushed as he felt her comely leg. Then they gazed out over the loch some more. 

Soon Margaret said, "Another penny for your thoughts, Angus." 
"Well, uh, I was thinkin' perhaps it's aboot time I felt your chest." Margaret blushed and nodded again. Angus blushed again. Then they once again gazed over the loch. 

Soon, Margaret quietly said, "Another penny for your thoughts, Angus." He looked at her with furrowed brow. "Well, Margaret, this time me thoughts are more serious." 

"Oh?" whispered Margaret, filled with anticipation. 

"Aye," said Angus, who continued, "Dae ye nae think it's aboot time ye paid me them first three pennies?"


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 17, 2011)

A mom walked in on her son when he was busy in his room for too long...doing you know what...
She said,"if you keep doing that so much, you'll go blind." 
The kid said," Mom, I'm over here"


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 17, 2011)

WHY DO MEN SNORE WHEN THEY LIE ON THEIR BACKS? 




(because their balls fall over their butt-hole and they vapor 
lock)


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 17, 2011)

tap, tap, tap, zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 17, 2011)

*A centipede* is nothing but an inch worm that switched to the metric system


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 17, 2011)

For you guys, I know you don't care that she has had some enhancements


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 17, 2011)

View attachment 1740484View attachment 1740485View attachment 1740486View attachment 1740487View attachment 1740488


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 17, 2011)

How'd they do that?

[video=youtube;1C_40B9m4tI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1C_40B9m4tI[/video]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 17, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 1740481
> 
> For you guys, I know you don't care that she has had some enhancements


 Nope. Too big for me. They almost make it to her navel now, she will be tucking them in her pants in about 25-30 years.
I like em' small and perky.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 17, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> How'd they do that?
> 
> [video=youtube;1C_40B9m4tI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1C_40B9m4tI[/video]


 I was going to say CGI, but then I noticed the ring of fans. Maybe light silk, caught in the air channel made by the fans, and some slow motion video of it.
I was really leaning on CGI, but theoretically that is possible. Ever see an old shopping bag dance in the wind? Sometimes simple trash in the wind can blow your mind if you notice it.


----------



## bobtokes (Aug 17, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 1740481
> 
> For you guys, I know you don't care that she has had some enhancements


whats that, an advert for unbreakable bras


----------



## patlpp (Aug 17, 2011)

Dirty Harry said:


> Ever see an old shopping bag dance in the wind? Sometimes simple trash in the wind can blow your mind if you notice it.


Hence the same music as in the American Beauty trash bag scene.


----------



## #?* (Aug 17, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 1740481
> 
> For you guys, I know you don't care that she has had some enhancements


Actually I would be willing to bet they are real, they look very saggy, i call them "floaters".

Dont get me wrong, I mean I would fuck the shit out of the bitch if only she was about 15 years younger.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 17, 2011)

patlpp said:


> Hence the same music as in the American Beauty trash bag scene.


Never saw the movie, so I have no clue.


----------



## ANC (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## #?* (Aug 17, 2011)

That guy is a food tray Ninja! Awesome!


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 17, 2011)

Ninjar'd !!!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 18, 2011)

Are You Threatening Me?
View attachment 1741149


----------



## r1tony (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## bengrowin (Aug 18, 2011)

http://youtu.be/mHyTOcfF99o just an interesting video


----------



## tardis (Aug 18, 2011)

r1tony said:


>


That looks like my dog.


----------



## Philosophist (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Philosophist (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## bobtokes (Aug 18, 2011)

walking bank home along the river bank i noticed a man thrashing about in the water, shouting and screaming, "i can't swim" I said to him, " i can't play the piano but i don't make a big drama out of it "


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 18, 2011)

*A woman takes a lover home during the day while her husband is at work. 

Her 9-year old son comes home unexpectedly, he sees them and hides in the bedroom closet.

The woman's husband also comes home. She puts her lover in the closet, not realizing that the little boy is in there already.
**
**The little boy says, "Dark in here."
**The man says, "Yes, it is."

**Boy: "I have a baseball."
**Man: "That's nice."

**Boy: "Want to buy it?"
**Man: "No, thanks."
**
Boy: "My Dad's outside."
**Man: "OK, how much?"**
Boy: "$250."
**
**In the next few weeks, it happens again that the boy and the lover are in the closet together.*
*
Boy: "Dark in here."
**Man: "Yes, it is."
**Boy: "I have a baseball glove."
**
The lover, remembering the last time, asks the boy, "How much?"
**Boy: "$750."
**Man: "Sold."
**
**A few days later, the** Dad says to the boy , "Grab your glove, let's go outside and have a game of catch." 
**The boy says, "I can't, I sold my baseball and my glove."
**
The Dad asks, "How much did you sell them for?"
**Boy: "$1,000."
**
The Dad says, "That's terrible to overcharge your friends like that...that is way more than those two things cost. I'm taking you to church, to confession."
**
**They go to the church and the Dad makes the little boy sit in the confessional booth and closes the door.
**
The boy says, "Dark in here."
**
The priest says, "Don't start that shit again; you're in my closet now."*


----------



## bobtokes (Aug 18, 2011)

Paddy says "Mick, I'm thinking of buying a Labrador . "Sod that" says Mick "have you seen how many of their owners go blind" 

Man calls 999 and says "I think my wife is dead." The operator says &#8221; how do you know&#8221;? He says "The sex is the same but the ironing is building up! 

I was in bed with a blind girl last night and she said that I had the biggest p*n*s she had ever laid her hands on. I said "You're pulling my leg" 

I've just had a letter back from Screwfix. They said they regretted to inform me that they're not actually a dating agency. 

My girlfriend thinks that I'm a stalker. Well, she's not exactly my girlfriend yet. 

What's the difference between Iron Man and Iron Woman? One's a superhero and the other is an instruction. 

An old lady is being examined by the Dr. He asks have you ever been bedridden? She says &#8220;yes I have, and I've been table ended and backskuttled a few times too!&#8221; 

I was explaining to my wife last night that when you die you get reincarnated, but must come back as a different creature. She said &#8220; I would like to come back as a cow.&#8221; &#8220; I said you&#8217;re obviously not listening&#8230;!&#8221; 

I was in the pub with my wife last night and I said &#8220; I love you.&#8221; She said &#8220; Is that you or the beer talking&#8221; ? I replied &#8220; it's me talking to the beer.&#8221; 

The wife has been missing a week now. Police said to prepare for the worst. So I have been to the charity shop to get all her clothes back.


----------



## Slojo69 (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 18, 2011)

Winter Woman is Amazing.


Winter Woman said:


> *A woman takes a lover home during the day while her husband is at work.
> 
> Her 9-year old son comes home unexpectedly, he sees them and hides in the bedroom closet.
> 
> ...


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 18, 2011)

Screw RIU, I'm getting any and all growing advice from this guy. [video]http://youtu.be/y9tgAA85OUM[/video]


----------



## ANC (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## PetFlora (Aug 19, 2011)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Screw RIU, I'm getting any and all growing advice from this guy. [video]http://youtu.be/y9tgAA85OUM[/video]


Thanks. One of my buddies owns a donut shop


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 19, 2011)

Might have posted this before but i'll post it again  Are there dvd's available for the actual production or such? Nowt available on download sites other than bad strange versions 
[youtube]ud3UOCu96zY[/youtube]


----------



## gopherbuddah (Aug 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;z9Sen1HTu5o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=z9Sen1HTu5o[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 19, 2011)

I just love drums and these guys are pretty damn good. 

[video=youtube;YJVdnMAGIt8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJVdnMAGIt8&feature=related[/video]


These guys aren't bad either. Love the visuals. 

[video=youtube;v7xvMnrteMM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7xvMnrteMM&feature=related[/video]


----------



## r1tony (Aug 19, 2011)

http://poststuff6.entensity.net/081911/fail.php


----------



## patlpp (Aug 19, 2011)

^^^^ I think he said the f word^^^^


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 19, 2011)

Wow. 

[video=youtube;yll11zvD52I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yll11zvD52I&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 19, 2011)

What an idiot, but it is funny as hell.


r1tony said:


> http://poststuff6.entensity.net/081911/fail.php


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 19, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> Wow.
> 
> [video=youtube;yll11zvD52I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yll11zvD52I&feature=related[/video]


Two words, and only two words...FUCK ME!


----------



## gopherbuddah (Aug 19, 2011)

This is a man who's social skills are so in the basement it's serial killer scary. This is the dude that is even creepy on a facebook level.


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 19, 2011)

How come we haven't seen him on TV in a tournament?


Dirty Harry said:


> Two words, and only two words...FUCK ME!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Aug 19, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> Wow.
> 
> [video=youtube;yll11zvD52I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yll11zvD52I&feature=related[/video]


ill tell you the reason why we don't see him on tv.

All those shots can be done by anyone who knows what english is.


These tricks are how most pool players pick up chicks, but it takes no skill.

The balls are set up just right that if you can curve a ball"english" then you can do these shots.
I have done more than 80% of these shots. the others i have not done are just because i have not heard of them. 


trust me its all smoke and mirrors.


----------



## moodster (Aug 20, 2011)

the london riots have now moved to dublin ,Paddy has just smashed the screen on his laptop trying to loot ebay!!!!!


----------



## kyoinidaho (Aug 20, 2011)

MexicanWarlord420 said:


>


my mom used to have this poster!!


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 20, 2011)

Well, then you'd impress me, too. For someone who doesn't play it looks hard to do.


RyanTheRhino said:


> ill tell you the reason why we don't see him on tv.
> 
> All those shots can be done by anyone who knows what english is.
> 
> ...


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 20, 2011)

.


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 20, 2011)

One Order of Tape Worms Please. I need to lose this 10lbs before the summer.


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 20, 2011)

I know! Wasn't that a hoot.


RawBudzski said:


> One Order of Tape Worms Please. I need to lose this 10lbs before the summer.


----------



## DST (Aug 21, 2011)

Wow, sanitized tape worms!!! And can you believe the world was actually a better place back then, hehe.


----------



## DaBong (Aug 21, 2011)

A woman goes into Wal-Mart to buy a rod and reel for her grandson's
birthday. She doesn't know which one to get so she just grabs one
and goes over to the counter. A Wal-Mart associate is standing there
wearing dark shades. She says, "Excuse me, sir. Can you tell me
anything about this rod and reel?"

He says, "Ma'am, I'm completely blind; but if you'll drop it on the counter,
I can tell you everything you need to know about it from the sound it makes.


She doesn't believe him but drops it on the counter anyway.

He says, "That's a six-foot Shakespeare graphite rod with a Zebco 404 reel
and 10-LB. Test line. It's a good all around combination; and it's on sale
this week for only $20.00."

She says, "It's amazing that you can tell all that just by the sound of it
dropping on the counter. I'll take it!" As she opens her purse, her credit
card drops on the floor.

Oh, that sounds like a Visa card," he says.

SHe bends down to pick it up and accidentally breaks wind. At first she is
really embarrassed, but then realizes there is no way the blind clerk could
tell it was she who farted. Being blind, he wouldn't know that she was the
only person around.

The man rings up the sale and says, "That'll be $34.50 please."

The woman is totally confused by this and asks, "Didn't you tell me it was
on sale for $20.00? How did you get $34.50?"

He replies, "Yes, Ma'am. The rod and reel are $20.00, but the Duck Call is
$11.00 and the Catfish Bait is $3.50."


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Tenner (Aug 21, 2011)

Lolzer


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 21, 2011)

Enough for today. Got a kitchen to clean.


----------



## burrr (Aug 21, 2011)

RyanTheRhino said:


> ill tell you the reason why we don't see him on tv.
> 
> All those shots can be done by anyone who knows what english is.
> 
> ...


Video, or it didn't happen


----------



## patlpp (Aug 21, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> Enough for today. Got a kitchen to clean.


As where a woman should be.


----------



## wiseguy316 (Aug 21, 2011)

patlpp said:


> As where a woman should be.


why do women have smaller feet than men?.



So, they can stand closer to the sink.


----------



## r1tony (Aug 21, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> Enough for today. Got a kitchen to clean.


Now THAT'S a WOMAN! I love you.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 21, 2011)

r1tony said:


> Now THAT'S a WOMAN! I love you.


She did set it alight in the first place though  hehe. A love hate relationship i guess then .


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 22, 2011)

Harlequin Novel....Updated 2011 Version

 
He grasped me firmly, but gently, just above my elbow and guided me into a room, his room. 

Then he quietly shut the door and we were alone. ​He approached me soundlessly, from behind, and spoke in a low, reassuring voice close to my ear. 

"Just relax." 

Without warning, he reached down and I felt his strong, calloused hands start at my ankles, gently probing, and moving upward along my calves, slowly but steadily. My breath caught in my throat. 

I knew I should be afraid, but somehow I didn't care. His touch was so experienced, so sure. When his hands moved up onto my thighs, I gave a slight shudder, and partly closed my eyes. My pulse was pounding. I felt his knowing fingers caress my abdomen, my ribcage. 

And then, as he cupped my firm, full breasts in his hands, I inhaled sharply. 

Probing, searching, knowing what he wanted, he brought his hands to my shoulders, slid them down my tingling spine to my panties. 

Although I knew nothing about this man, I felt oddly trusting and expectant. This is a man, I thought. A man used to taking charge. A man not used to taking 'No' for an answer. A man who would tell me what he wanted. A man who would look into my soul and say . . . . 

[FONT=&quot]. 



[FONT=&quot]. 



[FONT=&quot]. 



[FONT=&quot]. 








 








"Okay ma'am, you can board your flight now."​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[/FONT]


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 22, 2011)

That powdery flame killer stuff is still all over, but at least the house isn't much worse for the wear other than that.  
My husband loves me in the kitchen too. 



tip top toker said:


> She did set it alight in the first place though  hehe. A love hate relationship i guess then .


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 22, 2011)

IRISH PRIEST

 An Irish priest was transferred to Texas . Father O'Malley rose from his bed one morning. It was a fine spring day in his new Texas mission parish. 

He walked to the window of his bedroom to get a deep breath of the beautiful day outside. He then noticed there was a jackass lying dead in the middle of his front lawn. 

He promptly called the local police station...... The conversation went like this: 

''Good morning. This is Sergeant Jones. How might I help you?'' 

''And the best of the day te yerself. This is Father O'Malley at St. Ann 's Catholic Church. There's a jackass lying dead in me front lawn." 

Sergeant Jones, considering himself to be quite a wit, replied with a smirk,''Well now Father, it was always my impression that you people took care of the last rites!'' 

There was dead silence on the line for a moment Father O'Malley then replied:'Aye, 'tis certainly true; but we are also obliged to notify the next of kin.''*


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 22, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> Harlequin Novel....Updated 2011 Version
> 
> 
> He grasped me firmly, but gently, just above my elbow and guided me into a room, his room.
> ...


 Winter woman you were raped by a flight attendant? Who is he I'm gonna kick his ass.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 22, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> Harlequin Novel....Updated 2011 Version
> 
> 
> He grasped me firmly, but gently, just above my elbow and guided me into a room, his room.
> ...


Another typical man who starts something he can't finish


----------



## bobtokes (Aug 22, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> Harlequin Novel....Updated 2011 Version
> 
> 
> He grasped me firmly, but gently, just above my elbow and guided me into a room, his room.
> ...




i know what you thought we'd think when we read this, well your right, were thinkin it, so carn't you make the last bit up


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 22, 2011)

bobtokes said:


> i know what you thought we'd think when we read this, well your right, were thinkin it, so carn't you make the last bit up


 He/she wanted a happy ending...!!!!!


----------



## Big P (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 23, 2011)

Big P said:


>



So true, especially as I work on a masters degree.  

-RT


----------



## Big P (Aug 23, 2011)

RetiredToker76 said:


> So true, especially as I work on a masters degree.
> 
> -RT





damn homie,




I read today that home prices for 2011 are going to be the worst yet


they said housing prices as a percentage have dropped more since this recession than they ever did during the Great Depression! and during the great depression it took 20 years for housing prices to come back.


theres lots more shitty shit shit on its way.


I think if obama is not re-elceted, the markets with start recovering in 2012 


if he is re-elected I would get all monies out of the stock market and purchase houses at 30% discounts


actually, I would get out for the stock market now as it will just go lower as we enter the uncertain election phase.


im no expert though. just an average joe. 


I finally decided to vote for the first time in the last election. I voted for old man mcain. I think this by itself will get me into heaven if it exists


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 23, 2011)

RetiredToker76 said:


> So true, especially as I work on a masters degree.
> 
> -RT


 Congratulations on graduating into the world of unemployment. Oh, one other thing, the clock for when you need to start repaying your student loans is now ticking.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 23, 2011)

I know a girl who recently graduated with a medical business degree after she was laid off when he employer shut down and moved out of the country.
Her unemployment was about to run out so now she has a job at an egg plant sorting eggs. Not the job most would want but it was all she could find.
It must suck having a large collage debt and then get stuck in a non-related minimum wage shit job.


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## Slojo69 (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 23, 2011)

Dirty Harry said:


> I know a girl who recently graduated with a medical business degree after she was laid off when he employer shut down and moved out of the country.
> Her unemployment was about to run out so now she has a job at an egg plant sorting eggs. Not the job most would want but it was all she could find.
> It must suck having a large collage debt and then get stuck in a non-related minimum wage shit job.


I got my degree in Music Performance in 2001. I held a decently paying job for 10 years, well it was decently paying until I was working 90+ hours a week as an 'hourly' employee but only 'getting' to claim 40 a week. Then they told me that their profit margin was more important than the birth of my child and 'work should come first' and to 'deal with it.' So I did. They say I walked off the job, I say I fired my employer; either way said fuck it and went back to my cello. She didn't make me much money, but I was happy. Better than I can say about playing a 22,000 workstation AD network with 232 local servers and 25,000 users. I may starve the rest my life, but I'll be happy. The good thing about music, these days it's almost completely independent and there's always street performing. 

So I'll leech off the feds and my wife for a few years while I get a 2nd bachelors, masters, and doc. I'm not feeling like working for money any time soon, would rather work for knowledge and skill. 

I personally would rather be unemployed these days than a slave to someone earning 9 figures while their employees are barely making rent and still starving. 

-RT


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 23, 2011)

RetiredToker76 said:


> ...So I'll leech off the feds and my wife for a few years while I get a 2nd bachelors, masters, and doc. I'm not feeling like working for money any time soon, would rather work for knowledge and skill.
> 
> I personally would rather be unemployed these days than a slave to someone earning 9 figures while their employees are barely making rent and still starving.
> 
> -RT


No offense, no attack, but I think your already a slave. You rely on others or the government to take care of you.
You are stuck on the provided tit. You will do what ever is needed to keep that tit flowing, but you will not work on making yourself able to take care of yourself. Working for knowledge means shit when your starving. You are actually taking away from someone who actually needs help and they are trying and not leeching from others.
IMHO, I am just saying.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Aug 23, 2011)

I was gonna comment on that stupidity of that statement Dirty Harry, but then I decided to keep that shit out of the funny pics thread. You should do the same IMHO I'm just saying.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 24, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> I was gonna comment on that stupidity of that statement Dirty Harry, but then I decided to keep that shit out of the funny pics thread. You should do the same IMHO I'm just saying.


Fuck, you are right and I am wrong...


----------



## Big P (Aug 24, 2011)

ya but if the government wastes your tax money that youve paid into the system for all your life, then its your right to try to get it back any way you can from the thieving money wasting feds, cuz they throw away our hard earned tax dollars without a second thought and use them to line thier pockets and get themselves re-elected & thier friends & cronies & Corprate doners. 

the amount used to actually benifit America is minimal

its like if your wife is constantly throwing your money away on crap and you steal $100 back from her someway atleast once a month, does that make you the thief or the guy who just got a bit of his money back that was being wasted frivolously 


I do this too, I got my g/f getting food stamps and that pays for all our groceries even though I provide for eveything and work full time.



thanks uncle sam  you steal from me, ill steal from you 



Governemnet is still winning this little game though so far


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 24, 2011)

Big P said:


> ...I got my g/f getting food stamps and that pays for all our groceries even though I provide for eveything and work full time.


you defraud the government out of food stamps, and then you complain about the government?

i don't blame the government, i blame the assholes like you defrauding them.

and now a funny picture:







hypocrite asshole.


----------



## Big P (Aug 24, 2011)

The government is defrauding me out of my hard earned labor, taking food out of my families mouths, so I will take back any amount I can of the money the government defruades me of every month



Its simple logic, the governent takes too much money because they waste too much money.



If I can fight back in anyway I can over this injustice, you can damn well be sure I will, and Im proud of it, im one to fight for what I believe in. You get what you ask for. you steal from me. I steal from you.


anything less would be a diservice to my children and thier futures.


----------



## bud nugbong (Aug 24, 2011)

yea i think uncle sam just sent over a billy to lybia, as in a billion dollars. probly 20 from my pocket.


----------



## PetFlora (Aug 24, 2011)

Come on. This thread is supposed to be an escape from that shit. Besides, it's always darkest before the dawn, and I believe their day is just about done. Stay tuned for things you never thought would happen, like something wonderful.


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## r1tony (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## r1tony (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 24, 2011)

Awwww, he loves you.


r1tony said:


>


----------



## r1tony (Aug 24, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> Awwww, he loves you.


I know.. I laugh every time I see that face its addicting. It took like 5 times looking at it then it just like sucks you in.


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 24, 2011)

Bring it on, we need some new blood.

Someone seems to think that my intent was negative. I meant to come on and join the fun. Sheeech!


jcmonster said:


> View attachment 1734840 i have a whole folder of funny pictures !


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 24, 2011)

*IN OUR BEST INTEREST* 

 Due to the current financial situation caused by the slowdown in 
the economy, Congress has decided to implement a scheme to put workers of
50 years of age and above on early, mandatory retirement, thus creating
jobs and reducing unemployment.

This scheme will be known as RAPE ( Retire Aged People Early ).
Persons selected to be RAPED can apply to Congress to be considered for the SHAFT program ( Special Help After Forced Termination ).

 Persons who have been RAPED and SHAFTED will be reviewed under the 
SCREW program ( System Covering Retired-Early Workers ).

 A person may be RAPED once, SHAFTED twice and SCREWED as many
times as Congress deems appropriate.

 Persons who have been RAPED could get AIDS ( Additional Income for Dependents & Spouse ) or HERPES ( Half Earnings for Retired Personnel Early Severance ).

Obviously persons who have AIDS or HERPES will not be SHAFTED or
SCREWED any further by Congress.

Persons who are not RAPED and are staying on will receive as much 
SHIT ( Special High Intensity Training ) as possible. Congress has always
prided themselves on the amount of SHIT they give our citizens.

 Should you feel that you do not receive enough SHIT , please bring this to the attention of your Congressman, who has been trained to give you all the SHIT you can handle.

Sincerely,
The Committee for Economic Value of Individual Lives ( E.V.I.L. )

 PS - Due to recent budget cuts and the rising cost of electricity, gas and oil, as well as current market conditions, the Light at the End of the Tunnel has been turned off.


----------



## DopeFeen (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## mr2shim (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Aug 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;JcjoGn6FLwI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcjoGn6FLwI&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 24, 2011)

you know whats funny but no pic? the government paying 27 million plus a year to keep the statue of liberty looking good. fuck that thing, who cares about a giant piece of copper.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Aug 24, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> you know whats funny but no pic? the government paying 27 million plus a year to keep the statue of liberty looking good. fuck that thing, who cares about a giant piece of copper.


lets turn it into a giant copper still l so we can all drink in misery


----------



## Slojo69 (Aug 24, 2011)

RyanTheRhino said:


> [video=youtube;JcjoGn6FLwI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcjoGn6FLwI&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


HAAAHHHAHAAHAHAAAH!! I was crying on this video LOL!!! ... OHH SHIITT GET THE WATA NIGGA! GET THE WATA!!! .... LOL!!!!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 24, 2011)

I wonder how much it is worth for scrap value? Homes get the copper pipes stolen for scrap value because copper is a valuable metal. It was given to us as a gift so maybe we should cash in on it's value.


----------



## rd116 (Aug 24, 2011)

Yea maybe they can scrap that shit then send the money to some other country that supposedly needs it more then us


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 25, 2011)

*"Scientists have now confirmed that the east coast earthquake was centered on the Not My Fault that runs from the White House to the Capitol, and was triggered by the collective rolling in their graves of our founding fathers."*


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 25, 2011)

winter woman said:


> *"scientists have now confirmed that the east coast earthquake was centered on the not my fault that runs from the white house to the capitol, and was triggered by the collective rolling in their graves of our founding fathers."*


 Outstanding!


----------



## wiseguy316 (Aug 25, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> *A woman takes a lover home during the day while her husband is at work.
> 
> Her 9-year old son comes home unexpectedly, he sees them and hides in the bedroom closet.
> 
> ...


I sent this joke to my catholic priest. He replied, " He must have been luthuran!" I said your right because if was a catholic priest the little boy would have been in trouble alone in that closet. We scheduled a reconciliation.


----------



## ANC (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## wiseguy316 (Aug 25, 2011)

ANC said:


>


we start young trying to get our pussy wet.


----------



## kmksrh21 (Aug 25, 2011)

ANC said:


>


Baby... Check. Kitty... Check. Bathtub... Check. LMAO Nice!


----------



## Richie LxP (Aug 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;ChSg0-r_jqA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChSg0-r_jqA[/video]


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 26, 2011)

another funny post but makes me mad as well is that we spend over 30 million a day for the troops. and every one wonders where th fuck our money is going


----------



## sunni (Aug 26, 2011)

r1tony said:


>



HAHAH that dog is the cutest fucking thing everrrrrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## bobtokes (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## tip top toker (Aug 26, 2011)

[youtube]FU64cDx69f8[/youtube]


----------



## ANC (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## patlpp (Aug 26, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> another funny post but makes me mad as well is that we spend over 30 million a day for the troops. and every one wonders where th fuck our money is going


Take it somewhere else.


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 26, 2011)

And how was your day???




I wonder did he make it?





What is the make of this car? It looks expensive.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Aug 26, 2011)

Hahaha thanks to JohnnyOrg. i typed this "chubby little jazz hands"into Google and found this

[video=youtube;PcYFNaIWTwE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcYFNaIWTwE&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Aug 26, 2011)

And that is a $1,000,000 bugatti


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 26, 2011)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Hahaha thanks to JohnnyOrg. i typed this "chubby little jazz hands"into Google and found this
> 
> [video=youtube;PcYFNaIWTwE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcYFNaIWTwE&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


I threw up a little in my mouth before I could stop that video...


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow, 1 million. I was born into the wrong family.


RyanTheRhino said:


> And that is a $1,000,000 bugatti


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;jLDL78WgAaE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLDL78WgAaE&feature=topvideos_entertainment[/video]

How true, how true


----------



## Carl Spackler (Aug 26, 2011)

RyanTheRhino said:


> And that is a $1,000,000 bugatti


Actually, this was a Bugatti Veyron. Some guy in Galveston, Texas was driving around looking at real estate. A low flying pelican distracted him and he supposedly dropped his cell phone, swerved and ended up in 2 feet of saltwater. At any rate it was 1 of 15 of these cars that are in the USA. 16 cylinders, 4 bi-turbos, 1001 brake horsepower., top speed...253 mph. $1.7 million Or, if you are a member of the Uber rich, get the Super Sport version. 1200 brake horsepower, top speed ...267 mph $2.7 million I'm not sure which is worse in this case. The owner or being his insurance agent getting the call.


----------



## Big P (Aug 26, 2011)

Friday night Video best part is at tthe end

[youtube]2nKNhNifp6M[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 26, 2011)

.






Almost looks like Jesus.


----------



## Richie LxP (Aug 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;ULohEqcCWUg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULohEqcCWUg[/video]

Another funny human traffic clip.


----------



## XzeroX (Aug 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;Slxy-tDnzPg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Slxy-tDnzPg[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 27, 2011)

*20 Mug Shots 1 Person*


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 27, 2011)

Winter is the Bess.


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 27, 2011)

Bess? Bess what? lol.


RawBudzski said:


> Winter is the Bess.


----------



## lambofgod (Aug 27, 2011)

...threads so long I bet its been posted.


----------



## bobtokes (Aug 27, 2011)

This is a story about the bond formed between a little girl and a group of building workers. It's allegedly true and might help to confirm your belief in the goodness of people and that there is hope for the human race. 

A young family moved into a house next door to an empty plot. One day, a gang of building workers turned up to start building on the plot. 


The young family's 5-year-old daughter naturally took an interest in all the activity going on next door and started talking with the workers. She hung around and eventually the builders, all with hearts of gold, more or less adopted the little girl as a sort of project mascot. They chatted with her, let her sit with them while they had tea and lunch breaks, and gave her little jobs to do here and there to make her feel important... 


They even gave the child her very own hard hat and gloves, which thrilled her immensely. 


At the end of the first week, the smiling builders presented her with a pay envelope - containing two pounds in 10p coins. The little girl took her 'pay' home to her mother who suggested that they take the money to the bank the next day to open a savings account. 


At the bank, the female cashier was tickled pink listening to the little girl telling her about her 'work' on the building site and the fact she had a 'pay packet'. 


'You must have worked very hard to earn all this', said the cashier. 

The little girl proudly replied, 'Yes, I worked every day with Steve and Wayne and Mike. We're building a big house.' 


'My goodness gracious,' said the cashier, 'And will you be working on the house again next week?' 


The child thought for a moment. Then she said seriously: 


&#8216;I think so. Provided those wankers at builders merchant deliver the fucking bricks.'


----------



## bobtokes (Aug 27, 2011)

*Somebody, Everybody, Anybody, Nobody *



Here is the story of four people: Everybody, Somebody, Anybody and Nobody. There was an important job to be done and Everybody was asked to do it. Everybody was sure Somebody would do it. Anybody could have done it but Nobody did. Somebody got angry about that because it was Everybodys job. Everybody thought Anybody could do it but Nobody realized that Everybody would not do it.

It ended up that Everybody blamed Somebody when actually Nobody asked Anybody


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 27, 2011)

Looks like it would hurt.


lambofgod said:


> ...threads so long I bet its been posted.


----------



## Louis541 (Aug 27, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> Looks like it would hurt.


I know right...? That poor floor....


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 27, 2011)

Louis541 said:


> I know right...? That poor floor....


That has Black and Decker pecker wrecker all over it.


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2011)

me too doggy...


----------



## Louis541 (Aug 27, 2011)

I wish dogs had hands that could High Five.


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2011)

what's the name of that programme that's been advertised for months on clog Tv, dog that is a human in a dog suite? aaaaaaaaaah. off to put on my goggle cape and rescue my drunken mind.


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2011)

this is the one...coming on next week here
[youtube]hqoEeqtLKwg[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 27, 2011)

I guess I should put something here.


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ran across this somewhere....


View attachment 1757744


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 28, 2011)

lmao, two well known enemies. 

[video=youtube;pMUUIisvnjY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMUUIisvnjY&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## PetFlora (Aug 28, 2011)

DST said:


> what's the name of that programme that's been advertised for months on clog Tv, dog that is a human in a dog suite? aaaaaaaaaah. off to put on my goggle cape and rescue my drunken mind.


the answer to your question is *Wilfred*


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 28, 2011)

DubStep

[video=youtube;i6Gvs9NR1sg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6Gvs9NR1sg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 28, 2011)

That was pretty cool, damn my white ass could never move like that!


----------



## guest420 (Aug 28, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> Wow.
> 
> [video=youtube;yll11zvD52I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yll11zvD52I&feature=related[/video]


that was awesome thanks


----------



## bobtokes (Aug 28, 2011)

hydrotech364 said:


> Ran across this somewhere....
> 
> 
> View attachment 1757744


 


that must be out of one serious set of tarrot cards....................i want my mummy


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 28, 2011)

She's my husband's dream girl. 





This one is for FDD


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 28, 2011)

*HillBilly pickup line

Yer face reminds me of a wrench, every time I think of it my nuts tighten up.*


----------



## sunni (Aug 28, 2011)

View attachment 1759341View attachment 1759345View attachment 1759347View attachment 1759348


----------



## bobtokes (Aug 29, 2011)

How many forum members does it take to change a lightbulb?

1 to change the light bulb and to post that the light bulb has been
changed.

14 to share similar experiences of changing light bulbs and how the
light bulb could have been changed differently.

7 to caution about the dangers of changing light bulbs.

1 to move it to the Lighting section.

2 to argue then move it to the Electricals section.

7 to point out spelling/grammar errors in posts about changing light
bulbs.

5 to flame the spell checkers.

3 to correct spelling/grammar flames.

6 to argue over whether it's "lightbulb" or "light bulb" ... another 6
to condemn those 6 as stupid.

2 industry professionals to inform the group that the proper term is
"lamp".

15 know-it-alls who claim they were in the industry, and that "light
bulb" is perfectly correct.

19 to post that this forum is not about light bulbs and to please take
this discussion to a lightbulb forum.

11 to defend the posting to this forum saying that we all use light
bulbs and therefore the posts are relevant to this forum.

36 to debate which method of changing light bulbs is superior, where
to buy the best light bulbs, what brand of light bulbs work best for
this technique and what brands are faulty.

7 to post URL's where one can see examples of different light bulbs.

4 to post that the URL's were posted incorrectly and then post the
corrected URL's.

3 to post about links they found from the URL's that are relevant to
this group which makes light bulbs relevant to this group.

5 people to hotlink to pictures of lightbulbs hosted on geocities.

6 people to complain about dead images.

3 people to tell them to right click the image and copy the URL into
another window.

13 to read all posts to date, quote them in their entirety including
all headers, images and signatures, and add "I agree".

5 to post to the group that they will no longer post because they
cannot handle the light bulb controversy.

4 to say "didn't we go through this already a short time ago?".

13 to say "do a search on light bulbs before posting questions about
light bulbs".

1 forum lurker to respond to the original post 6 months from now and
start it all over again.


----------



## PetFlora (Aug 29, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> She's my husband's dream girl.
> 
> View attachment 1758819
> View attachment 1758820
> ...


*I don't know which is stupider; him for doing this or his tattoo artist for not know that 'You Are" is not abbreviated as 'Your'
 *


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 29, 2011)

Tat of the year.


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 29, 2011)

*DO YOU SEE IT?*


----------



## patlpp (Aug 29, 2011)

Yea, that's Sara Palin's tour bus and she's getting drilled down below there.


----------



## ANC (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## DaBong (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;J6TcpfBHlbs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6TcpfBHlbs[/video]


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## N0iZ (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## stumps (Aug 30, 2011)

IN MEMORY OF BOB!!!!! Bob forgot his wedding anniversary. His wife was mad. She told him "Tomorrow morning, I expect to find a gift in the driveway that goes from 0 to 200 in 6 seconds. AND IT BETTER BE THERE!" The next morning when
his wife woke up she looked out the window to find a box gift-wrapped in the middle of the driveway. She opened it and found a brand new bathroom scale. Bob has been missing ever since.


----------



## gopherbuddah (Aug 30, 2011)

stumps said:


> IN MEMORY OF BOB!!!!! Bob forgot his wedding anniversary. His wife was mad. She told him "Tomorrow morning, I expect to find a gift in the driveway that goes from 0 to 200 in 6 seconds. AND IT BETTER BE THERE!" The next morning when
> his wife woke up she looked out the window to find a box gift-wrapped in the middle of the driveway. She opened it and found a brand new bathroom scale. Bob has been missing ever since.


you gotta watch what you ask for


----------



## N0iZ (Aug 30, 2011)

Knock Kock


----------



## EvolAlex (Aug 30, 2011)

N0iZ said:


> Knock Kock


whose there?


----------



## fabfun (Aug 30, 2011)

EvolAlex said:


> whose there?


your bros on 
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/460274-people-forum-need-stop-trying-59.html


----------



## N0iZ (Aug 31, 2011)

A rabbit running through the forest stumbles upon a deer rolling a joint. The rabbit says, &#8220;Don&#8217;t do that. Come running with me. It&#8217;s much more fun!&#8221; The deer takes off with the rabbit. They come across an elephant doing coke. &#8220;Come running with us, elephant,&#8221; says the rabbit. &#8220;You&#8217;ll feel so good!&#8221; The elephant decides to join in the fun. The animals encounter a lion about to shoot up. Before the rabbit can say anything, the lion knocks it unconscious. The deer screams, &#8220;Lion, what are you doing? He&#8217;s trying to help us!&#8221; The lion answers, &#8220;The fucker makes me run around the forest like an idiot every time he takes Ecstasy!&#8221;


----------



## ANC (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## hoss12781 (Aug 31, 2011)

Before marriage .....


----------



## hoss12781 (Aug 31, 2011)

after marriage ....
View attachment after marriage.jpg


----------



## hoss12781 (Aug 31, 2011)

This also made me laugh. Fuck Pittsburgh by the way ...

She got it ... in the butt

http://abcnews.go.com/Health/WomensHealth/death-butt-injection-prompts-warnings-plastic-surgeons/story?id=12878427


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 31, 2011)

Getting their car ready for the hurricane


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 31, 2011)

I have respect for the hurricane ready car. We lost two windshields during a heavy hail/thunderstorm last year. I wanted to cut some 3/4 plywood to size and use bungee cords to secure them to the vehicles when we know a severe storm is coming but the wife won't let me.
One time cost of plywood for two vehicles, less than one hundred dollars.
Cost of a replacement windshield each time one is broken...$350+...
I even want to invest in real old fashioned storm shutters for our windows because that storm took out 90% of the home windows in town.

It might look red necked, but damn glass is expensive.


----------



## stumps (Aug 31, 2011)

Dirty Harry said:


> I have respect for the hurricane ready car. We lost two windshields during a heavy hail/thunderstorm last year. I wanted to cut some 3/4 plywood to size and use bungee cords to secure them to the vehicles when we know a severe storm is coming but the wife won't let me.
> One time cost of plywood for two vehicles, less than one hundred dollars.
> Cost of a replacement windshield each time one is broken...$350+...
> I even want to invest in real old fashioned storm shutters for our windows because that storm took out 90% of the home windows in town.
> ...


Tell your wife she should be happy for having a smart hubby. Almost wish we got those type of storms so I do it myself. you could even class it up to not look backwoods redneck.


----------



## ANC (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 1, 2011)

Hung Chow calls his work and says, 'Hey, I no come wok
today, I really sick . Got headache, stomach ache and legs
hurt, I no come wok.'
The boss says, 'You know something, Hung Chow, I really need
you today. When I feel sick like you do, I go to my wife and
tell her to give me Sex. That Makes everything better and I
go to work. You try that.
Two hours later Hung Chow calls again. 'I do what You say
and I feel Great. I be at wok soon........You got nice house'.View attachment 1764908


----------



## guy incognito (Sep 1, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> you know whats funny but no pic? the government paying 27 million plus a year to keep the statue of liberty looking good. fuck that thing, who cares about a giant piece of copper.


Where does this figure come from? I googled but didn't find anything. That's $74,000 every day in maintenance costs. That figure can't possibly be right.


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 1, 2011)

I bet his owner said, bad, bad dog and I, also, bet the dog sat there and wagged his tail too.


----------



## Slojo69 (Sep 1, 2011)

guy incognito said:


> Where does this figure come from? I googled but didn't find anything. That's $74,000 every day in maintenance costs. That figure can't possibly be right.


Gotta keep that copper polished! I'm guessing just the big toe is prolly 2 or 3 bottles of copper polish, at $5 a bottle that can get spendy! lol


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 1, 2011)

Slojo69 said:


> Gotta keep that copper polished! I'm guessing just the big toe is prolly 2 or 3 bottles of copper polish, at $5 a bottle that can get spendy! lol


Scrape it for it's copper scrap value. Nothing good comes from the French. We can always rebuild it using galvanized sheet metal that is copper plated, pocket the trade in value.

If it wasn't for being a gift, would we of built it ourselves? I don't think so. Look up history, the Eiffel tower was to of been a temporary structure and most people in France hated it, thinking it would collapse on it own weight...but it still remains. It was a radio antenna in its beginning.
I wonder what the upkeep is for that thing. It never impressed me. Ohhhhhh, you made a stack of metal.
I have to admit, I am not an artsy fartsy type of person.


----------



## Big P (Sep 1, 2011)

Dirty Harry said:


> Scrape it for it's copper scrap value. Nothing good comes from the French. We can always rebuild it using galvanized sheet metal that is copper plated, pocket the trade in value.
> 
> If it wasn't for being a gift, would we of built it ourselves? I don't think so. Look up history, the Eiffel tower was to of been a temporary structure and most people in France hated it, thinking it would collapse on it own weight...but it still remains. It was a radio antenna in its beginning.
> I wonder what the upkeep is for that thing. It never impressed me. Ohhhhhh, you made a stack of metal.
> I have to admit, I am not an artsy fartsy type of person.


 


ive been inside the statue of liberty 


oooooooh yaaaaaa baby i was real deep inside ol lady liberty, she couldnt get me outa her head for a while there


then the usher guy made me go back down........




oooooooh yaaaaaaaaaa baby I also had to go back down on lady liberty too  oooooooooh yaaaaa man it was hot down there 


lets just say I went down for a while 




no really those stairs are a real bitch.


----------



## stumps (Sep 2, 2011)

cardiologist died and was given an elaborate funeral. A huge Heart covered in flowers stood behind the casket during the service. Following the eulogy, the heart opened, and the casket rolled inside. The heart then closed, sealing the doctor in the beautiful heart forever. At that point, one of the mourners burst into laughter. When all eyes stared at him, he said, "I'm sorry, I was just thinking ...of my own funeral........I'm a gynecologist". The proctologist fainted.


----------



## PetFlora (Sep 2, 2011)

guy incognito said:


> Where does this figure come from? I googled but didn't find anything. That's $74,000 every day in maintenance costs. That figure can't possibly be right.


Considering the price of copper these days, the mafia probably has their eye on stealing it for scrap. Hell they own the yards


----------



## gopherbuddah (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 2, 2011)

Sexual harassment? 

A man walks up to a woman in his office each day, and stands very close to her, draws in a large breath of air and tells her that her hair smells nice. 

After a week of this, she cant stand it any longer! 
The woman goes into her supervisors office, tells him what the coworker does, and that she wants to file a sexual harassment suit against the man. 



The supervisor is puzzled by this and asks, Whats sexually threatening about a coworker telling you your hair smells nice? 



The woman replies, Hes a midget.


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 2, 2011)

Type, type, type, type


----------



## BendBrewer (Sep 2, 2011)

Who is in?


----------



## gopherbuddah (Sep 2, 2011)

BendBrewer said:


> Who is in?
> 
> View attachment 1766698


It's a trap. These people get you naked, steal all your stuff,and leave you cold and confused


----------



## BendBrewer (Sep 2, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> It's a trap. These people get you naked, steal all your stuff,and leave you cold and confused


You mean she wants to marry me?!?!?!?


----------



## SublimeSilence (Sep 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;VtRb4qEpWRg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtRb4qEpWRg[/video]


----------



## SublimeSilence (Sep 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;h5HJGuyBfx8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5HJGuyBfx8[/video]


----------



## r1tony (Sep 2, 2011)

SublimeSilence said:


> [video=youtube;h5HJGuyBfx8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5HJGuyBfx8[/video]


So F!*@(^!&@^! awesome... just wait for it!!! You will pee yourself!!


----------



## DaBong (Sep 2, 2011)

Dude that's just fucking WRONG!!!! LMAO


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Sep 2, 2011)

omg. the dad walk in


----------



## patlpp (Sep 2, 2011)

Saturday Night Live should have hired the writers of these gems. Would definitely increase viewers


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 2, 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]LITTLE RALPHY ON MATH[/FONT]*
​*[FONT=&quot]A teacher asks her class, 'If there are 5 birds sitting on a fence and you shoot one of them, how many will be left?' [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]She calls on little Ralphy.[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]He replies, 'None, they will all fly away with the first gunshot.'[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

The teacher replies, 'The correct answer is 4, but I like your thinking..'[/FONT]*
Then little RALPHY says, 'I have a question for YOU.

There are 3 women sitting on a bench having ice cream: One is delicately licking the sides of the triple scoop of ice cream. The second is gobbling down the top and sucking the cone.​*[FONT=&quot]The third is biting off the top of the ice cream. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Which one is married?'[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]The teacher, blushing a great deal, replied, 'Well, I suppose the one that's gobbled down the top and sucked the cone.'[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]To which Little RALPHY replied, 'The correct answer is 'the one with the wedding ring on,' but I like your thinking.'[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]LITTLE RALPHY ON MATH[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] (Part 2)[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]Little RALPHY returns from school and says he got an F in arithmetic.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]'Why?' asks the father?[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]'The teacher asked 'How much is 2x3,'' I said '6', replies RALPHY.
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]'But that's right!' says his dad.
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]'Yeah, but then she asked me 'How much is 3x2?''[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]'What's the fucking difference?' asks the father.
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]'That's what I said!'[/FONT]*
*LITTLE RALPHY ON ENGLISH*
​*[FONT=&quot]Little RALPHY goes to school, and the teacher says, 'Today we are going to learn multi-syllable words, class. Does anybody have an example of a multi-syllable word?'[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]RALPHY says 'Mas-tur-bate..'[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]Miss Rogers smiles and says, 'Wow, little RALPHY, that's a mouthful.'[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]Little RALPHY says, 'No, Miss Rogers, you're thinking of a blowjob.'[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]LITTLE RALPHY ON GRAMMAR[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] (Part 2)[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]One day, during lessons on proper grammar, the teacher asked for a show of hands from those who could use the word 'beautiful' in the same sentence twice.
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]First, she called on little Suzie, who responded with, 'My father bought my mother a beautiful dress and she looked beautiful in it.' [/FONT]*
​*[FONT=&quot]'Very good, Suzie,' replied the teacher. She then called on little Michael.[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]'My mummy planned a beautiful banquet and it turned out beautifully.'[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]She said, 'Excellent, Michael!' Then the teacher reluctantly called on little RALPHY.[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]'Last night at the dinner table, my sister told my father that she was pregnant, and he said 'Beautiful, just fucking beautiful!''
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]LITTLE RALPHY ON GETTING OLDER
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Little RALPHY was sitting on a park bench munching on one candy bar after another.[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]After the 6th one a man on the bench across from him said, 'Son, you know eating all that candy isn't good for you. It will give you acne, rot your teeth, and make you fat.'
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Little RALPHY replied, 'My grandfather lived to be 107 years old.'[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]The man asked, 'Did your grandfather eat 6 candy bars at a time?'[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]Little RALPHY answered, 'No, he minded his own fucking business.[/FONT]*


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 2, 2011)

*"To err is human;* *to forgive,* *highly unlikely."
*
*"Do you realize that in about forty years, we'll have millions of old ladies running around with tattoos and pierced navels?" **
*
*"Money can't buy happiness--but somehow it's more comfortable to cry in a Porsche than a Kia."*


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Sep 2, 2011)

Awsome. I'm going to have to send that to a friend or two.


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 2, 2011)

*When you drink Vodka over ice, it can give you kidney failure. 

**When you drink Rum over ice, it can give you liver failure,*​
*When you drink whiskey over ice, it can give you heart problems.

**When you drink Gin over ice, it can give you brain problems.

**Apparently, ice is really bad for you.*


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 2, 2011)

Bill Clinton says "Michelle Bachmann has my vote"


----------



## patlpp (Sep 2, 2011)

I just love the look of that dude in the lower left corner. That Pik will haunt her forever.


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 2, 2011)

First, double click on the picture, wait until the big picture comes up, then TRY to touch this guy's nose with your cursor.





http://www.selfcontrolfreak.com/slaan.html


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 2, 2011)

I never noticed him before. He is enjoying himself, isn't he?


patlpp said:


> I just love the look of that dude in the lower left corner


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 2, 2011)

*A bowling alley in Clearwater, Florida, Bowl-O-Bama, is doing record business despite a bad economy. *
​*The alley also reports a record number of 300 games.*​*Since opening in November 2010, 963 patrons have bowled a perfect game, including strikes in the warm-up frames.*​*This alley also has the highest bowling league average in the country, with a 237. And thats the senior league.

*


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 2, 2011)

The best use for a paper clip I have ever seen.


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 2, 2011)

type, type, type


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 3, 2011)

Is this cool or what? 

[video=youtube;0OGxKI9oLLg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OGxKI9oLLg[/video]


----------



## gopherbuddah (Sep 3, 2011)

Hell yeah that's cool. Wonder how you hire them? How cool would it be to have a thunderstorm on call at bed time? I know some of my brst sleep has come during a nice mid-summer thunderstorm.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 3, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> Hell yeah that's cool. Wonder how you hire them? How cool would it be to have a thunderstorm on call at bed time?* I know some of my brst sleep has come during a nice mid-summer thunderstorm*.


 Your not alone on that one. Same thing for me. Night thunder boomers give me the best sleep. I used to have a rain storm/thunder storm relaxation CD that I would play at night when I had trouble sleeping.


----------



## SublimeSilence (Sep 3, 2011)

[video]http://FunnyOrDie.com/m/60wj[/video]


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Sep 3, 2011)

too short a message


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Sep 3, 2011)

Wish I worked there


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 3, 2011)

stumps said:


> Tell your wife she should be happy for having a smart hubby. Almost wish we got those type of storms so I do it myself. you could even class it up to not look backwoods redneck.


 Nah, I like the redneck look  I am not racist, but I consider myself somewhat redneck/hillbilly. 
When we killed a turkey a few years ago, I hung it from the front yard bird feeder to bleed out and dressed it on my trucks tailgate.

The neighbors definitely know guns live here.
I am harmless, but the neighbors thinking I am a little off sure does keep them from messing with me...


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Sep 3, 2011)

I live in the country and am a red neck, by day a HiTec VP. I have 2 big Pits and on my street everyone says, don't worry about the dogs, worry about Woodsman. Been there 12 years and the first year heard the neighbors dogs barking so jumped on the four wheeler and checked it out, 2 guys robbing the place, back to the house call the cops, grab the bat and head back, caught the first guy loading the van and his partner on the stairs, they were going to charge me with excess force till they found a gun in the van.I never have problems, word travels fast.


----------



## gopherbuddah (Sep 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;RiUxt3hTi7A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiUxt3hTi7A[/video]


----------



## bengrowin (Sep 4, 2011)

Alright I'm on a hunt for good ones hopefully someone will be helpfull and embedd them for me since I don't know how. They will be good


----------



## bengrowin (Sep 4, 2011)

http://youtu.be/o-1ehDZv6JQ
http://youtu.be/RTNquPzvbWY
http://www.stupidvideos.com/video/sports/Basketball__Frisbee_Trick_Shots/




http://www.addasnap.com/main.php/v/Animated/nomnom.gif.html


----------



## stumps (Sep 4, 2011)

A 50ish woman is home, NAKED, happily jumping on her bed & squealing with delight.
Husband watches & asks "Do u have any idea how ridiculous u look? What's the matter with u?"
The woman continues to bounce on the bed & says, "I don't care wha...t u think. I just had a mammogram, & the doctor says that not only am I healthy, but I have the breasts of an 18 year old."
The husband replies, "What did he say about your 55-year-old ass?" "Your name never came up," she replied.


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 4, 2011)

PARTY TIME!


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 4, 2011)

*I was explaining to my wife last night that when you die you get reincarnated but must come back as a different creature.

She said she would like to come back as a cow. I said, "You're obviously not listening"

*


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 4, 2011)

Caught in the Act.



View attachment 1769751


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 4, 2011)

*They had a contest the other day. I lost by one point: The question was: Where do women mostly have curly hair?

Apparently the correct answer was Africa!!!


There's a new Muslim clothing shop opened in our shopping center, but I've been banned from it after asking to look at some of the new bomber jackets.


You can say lots of bad things about pedophiles but at least they drive slow past schools.

Just put a deposit down on a brand new Porsche and mentioned it on Facebook.
I said, "I can't wait for the new 911 to arrive!"

Next thing I know 4,000 Muslims have added me as a friend!!

*


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 4, 2011)

*Subject: Hurricane Irene's Devastating Picture of Destruction








*


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 4, 2011)

Obama wakes up one night, there is George Washington's ghost! He says, "

George how can I help this country?"
Washington replies, "Be honest with the people like I was!"
Obama goes back to sleep and awakes again. This time its' Thomas
Jefferson's ghost! He says "Tom how can I help this country?"
Jefferson says, "Love the constitution like I did!"
Waking up again there is Abe Lincoln's ghost, he says "Abe how can I
help this country?"
Abe replies, "Go see a play."


cof


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 4, 2011)

Horse Fail. Ouch, is all I can say.

[video=youtube;ACNw676ao3E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACNw676ao3E[/video]


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Sep 4, 2011)

I'd have shot that horse and let him get eaten by the yotes for biting one of my daughters like that. That looked serious.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 4, 2011)

bowlfullofbliss said:


> I'd have shot that horse and let him get eaten by the yotes for biting one of my daughters like that. That looked serious.


 You must be talking about a follow up video that a little girl got tosses by her hair/clothing.
I hate to say it, but a little child should not be that close to an animal that size to begin with. They do kick, and they kick hard and fast. Adults are lucky to talk about it if it happens to them.


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 4, 2011)

That's right. If you spend time on a farm that kind of stuff is gonna happen. You should see what hogs will do to you.

Edit: Having said that, I must say, dairy cows are pretty easy going animals. They know who is cool and who isn't.


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 4, 2011)

The message was too short


----------



## gopherbuddah (Sep 4, 2011)

Ha ha douche proof collars. Brilliant


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Sep 4, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> That's right. If you spend time on a farm that kind of stuff is gonna happen. You should see what hogs will do to you.
> 
> Edit: Having said that, I must say, dairy cows are pretty easy going animals. They know who is cool and who isn't.


I'm a country boy.....one side of my family in Wisconsin have 3,000 head of cattle on many farms they own....6,000 acres of corn. The cows are so friendly and sweet. I know farm animals, and that horse fucked up bad. It would be gone from any of our family farms the next day. She didn't approach from the back, where you get kicked. Oh well, whatcha gonna do. People love these fucked up videos. 
Some animals just suck.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 4, 2011)

I don't believe in bad animals, just bad keepers. I have had my moments and snapped, it doesn't mean that is how I always am. We have dogs, cats, and ducks. All get along fine together because we raised them that way.
My dogs will charge you if they don't know you. But after they get to you and you pet them, they will only lick you to death.


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 4, 2011)

Dirty Harry said:


> I don't believe in bad animals, just bad keepers. I have had my moments and snapped, it doesn't mean that is how I always am. We have dogs, cats, and ducks. All get along fine together because we raised them that way.
> My dogs will charge you if they don't know you. But after they get to you and you pet them, they will only lick you to death.


where does micheal vick fall into this category?


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Sep 4, 2011)

wiseguy316 said:


> where does micheal vick fall into this category?


A scum bag POS with a PR company that saved his ass. He's an awsome QB, but F him.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 4, 2011)

wiseguy316 said:


> where does micheal vick fall into this category?


 Now you are talking about someone who should be killed, processed, canned as dog food and given to animal shelters.
Not that he his worth much or would produce much food for the poor shelter animals...but still.....


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## gopherbuddah (Sep 5, 2011)

*What&#8217;s the difference between peanut butter and jam? *you can&#8217;t peanut butter your dick up someone&#8217;s ass.


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 5, 2011)

Cool, a trumpet out of a coke bottle. 

[video=youtube;RomP69mCVYs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RomP69mCVYs[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 5, 2011)

He went to market and never came back. lol.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 5, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> *What&#8217;s the difference between peanut butter and jam? *you can&#8217;t peanut butter your dick up someone&#8217;s ass.


 The peanut butter comes at the end as a nice parting gift.


----------



## ...... (Sep 6, 2011)

one of my favorite vids on youtube.might have to log in but its worth it.
[video=youtube;YqaAmRER7_M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqaAmRER7_M&NR=1[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2011)

should have run those fools down


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 6, 2011)

Lobster anyone?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 6, 2011)

Vagina Tree










This one won't load so here's the link:http://www.ebaumsworld.com/pictures/view/80524284/


----------



## guy incognito (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## bobtokes (Sep 6, 2011)

After 40 years of marriage, a bloke decides to hire a hitman to finish his wife off.......the hitman says easy job...a single shot below the left tit !.....bloke says I want her killing not fuckin kneecapping


----------



## bobtokes (Sep 6, 2011)

*Things that are imposible to say when your drunk*

1. Thanks, but I don't want to have sex.
2. Nope, no more booze for me!
3. Sorry, but you're not really my type.
4. kebab? No thanks, I'm not hungry.
5. Good evening, officer. Isn't it lovely out tonight?
6. Oh, I couldn't! No one wants to hear me sing karaoke.
7. I'm not interested in fighting you.
8. Thank you, but I won't make any attempt to dance, I have no coordination. I'd hate to look like a fool!
9. Where is the nearest bathroom? I refuse to pee in this parking lot or on the side of the road.
10. I must be going home now, as I have to work in the morning


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 6, 2011)

The freebird is typing today


----------



## gopherbuddah (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## sunni (Sep 6, 2011)

nothing funny, but i thought this was super frickin cool, and im going to make some! theyre hemp pendant lights diy!
http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/9qyjN6/go.tipjunkie.com/dc/284/www.craftynest.com/2009/03/hemp-pendant-lamps/


----------



## Big P (Sep 6, 2011)

*Your Mom's butt cheecks are so fat they look like two pigs fighting over a milkdud.*


----------



## Big P (Sep 6, 2011)

*Your Mom is so fat, after sex she smokes a ham.*


----------



## Big P (Sep 6, 2011)

*Your Mom is so fat she was overthrown by a small militia, she's now know as The Republic of Your Mom *



*Your Mom is so fat that the local restaurant says maximum occupancy 45 people or your mom*




*Your Mom is so fat she when she hauls ass she has to make two trips.*




*Your Mom's so fat she has to put a belt on with a boomerang.*




*Your Mom's so fat, that after we finished having sex, I rolled over twice, and I was still on the Bitch! 
*


*Your Mom's so fat people jog around her for exercise *





*Your Mom's so fat she goes to a resturant, looks at the menu and says "okay!" *







* 


*


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 6, 2011)

Your Mom's so fat her dress maker is named Omar the tent maker..


----------



## bobtokes (Sep 7, 2011)

*Funny insurance claim statements*

"I was driving along the motorway when the police pulled me over onto the hard shoulder. Unfortunately I was in the middle lane and there was another car in the way.." (Thanks M Robson) 
"Going to work at 7am this morning I drove out of my drive straight into a bus. The bus was 5 minutes early.." (Thanks N Bradley)
"I was driving along when I saw two kangaroos copulating in the middle of the road causing me to ejaculate through the sun roof." (from an Australian claim form - Thanks N Shepherd) 
"The accident happened because I had one eye on the lorry in front, one eye on the pedestrian and the other on the car behind." (Thanks Sharon Burrows) 
"I started to slow down but the traffic was more stationary than I thought." 
"I pulled into a lay-by with smoke coming from under the hood. I realised the car was on fire so took my dog and smothered it with a blanket." 
Q: Could either driver have done anything to avoid the accident? A: Travelled by bus? 
The claimant had collided with a cow. The questions and answers on the claim form were - Q: What warning was given by you? A: Horn. Q: What warning was given by the other party? A: Moo. 
"I started to turn and it was at this point I noticed a camel and an elephant tethered at the verge. This distraction caused me to lose concentration and hit a bollard." 

"I was going at about 70 or 80 mph when my girlfriend on the pillion reached over and grabbed my testicles so I lost control."
"I didn't think the speed limit applied after midnight"


"First car stopped suddenly, second car hit first car and a haggis ran into the rear of second car." 

"The car in front hit the pedestrian but he got up so I hit him again"

"The other car collided with mine without giving warning of its intention." 
"I collided with a stationary truck coming the other way"

"A pedestrian hit me and went under my car" 
"In an attempt to kill a fly, I drove into a telephone pole." 
"I had been shopping for plants all day and was on my way home. As I reached an intersection a hedge sprang up obscuring my vision and I did not see the other car." 
"I was on my way to the doctor with rear end trouble when my universal joint gave way causing me to have an accident." 
"An invisible car came out of nowhere, struck my car and vanished." 
"I was thrown from the car as it left the road. I was later found in a ditch by some stray cows." 
"Coming home I drove into the wrong house and collided with a tree I don't have."
"I thought my window was down, but I found it was up when I put my head through it." 
"The guy was all over the road. I had to swerve a number of times before I hit him."
"I had been driving for forty years when I fell asleep at the wheel and had an accident." 
"As I approached an intersection a sign suddenly appeared in a place where no stop sign had ever appeared before."
"To avoid hitting the bumper of the car in front I struck a pedestrian." 
"My car was legally parked as it backed into another vehicle." 
"I told the police that I was not injured, but on removing my hat found that I had a fractured skull." 
"I was sure the old fellow would never make it to the other side of the road when I struck him." 
"The pedestrian had no idea which way to run as I ran over him." 
"I saw a slow moving, sad faced old gentleman as he bounced off the roof of my car." 
"The indirect cause of the accident was a little guy in a small car with a big mouth."
"The telephone pole was approaching. I was attempting to swerve out of the way when I struck the front end."
"The gentleman behind me struck me on the backside. He then went to rest in a bush with just his rear end showing. "
"I had been learning to drive with power steering. I turned the wheel to what I thought was enough and found myself in a different direction going the opposite way." 
"I was backing my car out of the driveway in the usual manner, when it was struck by the other car in the same place it had been struck several times before."
"When I saw I could not avoid a collision I stepped on the gas and crashed into the other car."
"The accident happened when the right front door of a car came round the corner without giving a signal."
"No one was to blame for the accident but it would never have happened if the other driver had been alert."
"I was unable to stop in time and my car crashed into the other vehicle. The driver and passengers then left immediately for a vacation with injuries."
"The pedestrian ran for the pavement, but I got him."
"I saw her look at me twice. She appeared to be making slow progress when we met on impact." 
"The accident occurred when I was attempting to bring my car out of a skid by steering it into the other vehicle."

"I bumped into a lamp-post which was obscured by human beings." 
"The accident was caused by me waving to the man I hit last week." 
"I knocked over a man; he admitted it was his fault for he had been knocked down before."


----------



## ANC (Sep 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;Z2s-zrrkLog]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2s-zrrkLog[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 7, 2011)

Poor kitty I wonder if it had any claws left after that?
The owner must have felt bad when this happened and couldn't stop it LOL!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 7, 2011)

dirtsurfr said:


> Poor kitty I wonder if it had any claws left after that?
> The owner must have felt bad when this happened and couldn't stop it LOL!


 Cat's fine. Notice after the bounce it still landed on it's feet. It only needed to retract claws to let loose. Funny though. I wonder if it will do it again?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 7, 2011)

Dirty Harry said:


> Cat's fine. Notice after the bounce it still landed on it's feet. It only needed to retract claws to let loose. Funny though. I wonder if it will do it again?


When I was a kid I had this cat that my Dad loved to fuck with. One day she got a infected sliver in he paw, so My Dad decided to soak her paw in Epsom Salts. 
So here's Dad semi sitting on the cat holding it's paw in the Epsom salts, the cat's back there chewing the shit out of Dads wallet and she finally gets off to the side and bites Dad right square in the ass. Dad screams like a school girl and lets go of the cat. The cat proceeds to climb up Dads back and jumped off his shoulder leaving bloody paw prints up his back. I thought I was gonna die laughing at Dad.
He's been gone for 10 years now but I have some great memories of him.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 7, 2011)

dirtsurfr said:


> When I was a kid I had this cat that my Dad loved to fuck with. One day she got a infected sliver in he paw, so My Dad decided to soak her paw in Epsom Salts.
> So here's Dad semi sitting on the cat holding it's paw in the Epsom salts, the cat's back there chewing the shit out of Dads wallet and she finally gets off to the side and bites Dad right square in the ass. Dad screams like a school girl and lets go of the cat. The cat proceeds to climb up Dads back and jumped off his shoulder leaving bloody paw prints up his back. I thought I was gonna die laughing at Dad.
> He's been gone for 10 years now but I have some great memories of him.


That is a great memory to have. Your Dad lives on in those memories. Share them and keep them going.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 7, 2011)

*gardening gramma - * Yesterday, 08:05 PM 
A teenage granddaughter comes downstairs for her date with this see-through blouse on and no bra.

Her grandmother just pitched a fit, telling her not to dare go out like that!

The teenager tells her 'Loosen up Grams. These are modern times. You gotta let your rose buds show!' And out she goes.

The next day the teenager comes down stairs, and the grandmother is sitting there with no top on.

The teenager wants to die. She explains to her grandmother That she has friends coming over and that it is just not appropriate...

The grandmother says, 'Loosen up, Sweetie. If you can show off your rose buds, then I can display my hanging baskets.


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 7, 2011)

I feel lucky, I feel lucky.


----------



## ...... (Sep 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;NAqdK_xCE8g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAqdK_xCE8g[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 7, 2011)

No kidding. Holy Shit.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 7, 2011)

Was that Poo Bear??


----------



## ANC (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## purpz (Sep 7, 2011)

...... said:


> [video=youtube;NAqdK_xCE8g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAqdK_xCE8g[/video]


Did the bear just back off or did she mace it? i can't really tell...


----------



## ...... (Sep 7, 2011)

purpz said:


> Did the bear just back off or did she mace it? i can't really tell...


looks like they threw something at it.


----------



## purpz (Sep 7, 2011)

...... said:


> looks like they threw something at it.


 o yea, now i see it...me & my 240p...old ass computer.


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 8, 2011)

lolz


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2011)

Smart arse responses to well meaning signs......



































lol

























hahaha































Peace DST


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm bored so I thought I'd add to the collection.


----------



## PetFlora (Sep 8, 2011)

Guys driving along the interstate going the speed limit. He notices a cop car ~ 50 yards behind him and starts speeding up. The cop closes the distance ; the driver speeds up some more. The cop comes closer and now the guy is 20 mph+ over the limit, so the cop pulls him over. Cop asks for license and registration, then asks "What's the problem?" You were going the speed limit, but as I got closer you started speeding up. The closer I got, the faster you went, to where I had no choice but to pull you over. Can you explain this?

The guy says "You see officer, my wife ran off with a cop about 2 months, and I was afraid he was trying to give her back." The cop let him go with a warning.


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 8, 2011)

At a wedding party recently someone yelled,

"All the married men please stand next to the one person who has made your life worth living."

 The bartender was crushed to death.


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 8, 2011)

I thought you were going to end up with Amy Winehouse. lol


ANC said:


>


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 8, 2011)

Hmmm... why was my "holy shit" post removed?


Winter Woman said:


> No kidding. Holy Shit.


----------



## Big P (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 8, 2011)

I wondered the same thing. What did you do??? lol.


dirtyho1968 said:


> Hmmm... why was my "holy shit" post removed?


----------



## bestbuds09 (Sep 8, 2011)

wheres the little girl?

[youtube]0dYaL9QP5I4[/youtube]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 8, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> I wondered the same thing. What did you do??? lol.


I wasn't drinking last night so "I" didn't delete it.


----------



## r1tony (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Sep 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;N7li6AK5QuU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7li6AK5QuU&feature=fvhl[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 8, 2011)

*This information is for Catholics only. It must not be divulged to non-Catholics. The less they know about our rituals and top secret code words, the better off they are. 

AMEN: *The only part of a prayer that everyone knows. 

*BULLETIN: *Your receipt for attending Mass. 

*CHOIR: *A group of people whose singing allows the rest of the Parish to lip-sync. 

*HOLY WATER: *A liquid whose chemical formula is H2OLY. 

*HYMN: *A song of praise usually sung in a key three octaves higher than that of the congregation's range. 

*RECESSIONAL HYMN: *The last song at Mass often sung a little more quietly, since most of the people have already left. 

*INCENSE: *Holy Smoke! 

*JESUITS: *An order of priests known for their ability to find colleges with good basketball teams. 

*JONAH: *The original 'Jaws' story. 

*JUSTICE: *When kids have kids of their own. 

*KYRIE ELEISON: *The only Greek words that most Catholics can recognize besides gyros and baklava. (for you non-Catholics it means Lord have mercy) 

*MAGI: *The most famous trio to attend a baby shower. 

*MANGER: *Where Mary gave birth to Jesus because Joseph wasn't covered by an HMO. (Bible's way of showing us that holiday travel has always been rough.) 

*PEW: *A medieval torture device still found in Catholic churches. 

*PROCESSION: *The ceremonial formation at the beginning of Mass consisting of altar servers, the celebrant, and late parishioners looking for seats. 

*RECESSIONAL: *The ceremonial procession at the conclusion of Mass led by parishioners trying to beat the crowd to the parking lot. 

*RELICS: *People who have been going to Mass for so long, they actually know when to sit, kneel, and stand. 

*TEN COMMANDMENTS: *The most important Top Ten list not given by David Letterman. 

*USHERS: *The only people in the parish who don't know the seating capacity of a pew. 

*Little known facts about the Catholic Church in Las Vegas : 
*
There are more churches in Las Vegas than casinos. During Sunday services at the offertory, some worshipers contribute casino chips as opposed to cash. Some are sharing their winnings - some are hoping to win. Since they get chips from so many different casinos, and they are worth money, the Catholic churches are required to send all the chips into the diocese for sorting. Once sorted into the respective casino chips, one junior priest takes the chips and makes the rounds to the casinos turning chips into cash. 
He, of course, is known as "The Chip Monk." 

I thought the chemical symbol for holy water is H2OMG


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 8, 2011)

I love the look in the dogs eyes.


----------



## ANC (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 8, 2011)

nah, no, he didn't. 




ANC said:


>


----------



## r1tony (Sep 8, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> nah, no, he didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## PetFlora (Sep 9, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> I thought you were going to end up with Amy Winehouse. lol


I thought 2011 was Amy


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 9, 2011)

By God, you're right. Her or K. D. Lang 



PetFlora said:


> I thought 2011 was Amy


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Sep 9, 2011)

*Bewildered Texas Rancher*

 [FONT=&quot]While riding down along the border this morning, I saw a Muslim extremist fall into the Rio Grande River. He was struggling to stay afloat because of all the explosives and bombs he was carrying.[/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]Along with him was a Mexican who was also struggling to stay afloat because of the large backpack of drugs that was strapped to his back. If they didn't get help, they'd surely drown.[/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]Being a responsible Texan and abiding by the law to help those in distress, I informed the El Paso County Sheriff's Office and the Federal Department of Homeland Security.[/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]It is now 4 pm, both have drowned, and neither authority has responded.[/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]I'm starting to think I wasted two stamps.[/FONT]


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (Sep 9, 2011)

Back at you ANC

View attachment 1777613


----------



## bengrowin (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 9, 2011)

[FONT=&quot]Top Four Adult Jokes[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 







[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Fourth Place:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
A man bumps into a woman in a hotel lobby and as he does, 
His elbow goes into her breast.[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]They are both quite startled.[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
The man turns to her and says, 'Ma'am, if your heart is as soft as your breast, 
I know you'll forgive me.' 
She replies, 'If your penis is as hard as your elbow, I'm in room 221.'[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 


*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Third Place :*[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 

*One night, as a couple lays down for bed, the husband starts rubbing his wife's arm. 
*
*The wife turns over and says 'I'm sorry honey, I've got a gynecologist appointment tomorrow and I want to stay fresh.' 
*
*The husband, rejected, turns over. 
*
*A few minutes later, he rolls back over and taps his wife again. 
*
*'Do you have a dentist appointment tomorrow too?' 
*
*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 

Runner Up: 
*
*Bill worked in a pickle factory. *[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]He had been employed there for a number of years when he came home one day 
To confess to his wife that he had a terrible compulsion. [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]He had an urge to stick his penis into the pickle slicer. [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]His wife suggested that he should see a sex therapist to talk about it, but Bill said he would be too embarrassed. He vowed to overcome the compulsion on his own. 
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
*One day a few weeks later, Bill came home and his wife could see at once that something was seriously wrong. 
*
*'What's wrong, Bill?' she asked. 
*
*'Do you remember that I told you how I had this tremendous urge to put my penis into the pickle slicer?' 
*
*'Oh, Bill, you didn't' she exclaimed. 
*
*'Yes, I did.' he replied.*[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
'My God, Bill, what happened?' 

'I got fired.'[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 
*'No, Bill. I mean, what happened with the pickle slicer?' 
*
*'Oh...she got fired too.'
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Winner:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 
*A couple had been married for 50 years. 
*
*They were sitting at the breakfast table one morning when the wife says, 'Just think, fifty years ago we were sitting here at this breakfast table together.' 
*
*'I know,' the old man said. 'We were probably sitting here naked as a jaybird fifty years ago.' 
*
*'Well,' Granny snickered. 'Let's relive some old times.' 
*
*Where upon, the two stripped to the buff and sat down at the table. 
*
*'You know, honey,' the little old lady breathlessly replied, 'My nipples are as hot for you today as they were fifty years ago.' 
*
*'I wouldn't be surprised,' replied Gramps. 'One's in your coffee and the other is in your oatmeal*[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 9, 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]At the Bar...[/FONT]*






*[FONT=&quot] Having already downed a few power drinks, [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]she turns around, faces him, [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]looks him[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] straight in the eye [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]and says,[/FONT]* 

"*[FONT=&quot]Listen here, good looking, 
I will screw anybody, 
anytime, 
anywhere,
their place,
my place, 
in the car,[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
front door, 
back door,[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
on the ground, 
standing up, 
sitting down, 
naked or with clothes on . . . 
It doesn't matter to me. I just love it.[/FONT]* ​ 
*[FONT=&quot] His eyes now wide with interest, he responds, [/FONT]* 




[FONT=&quot] *"No kidding... I'm in Congress, too. What state are you from?"*[/FONT]​


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Sep 9, 2011)

Edit: I now notice this is not funny


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 9, 2011)

Gotta give it to them. [video=youtube;dm7yAWpX1Mc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dm7yAWpX1Mc&feature=featured[/video]


----------



## HighLife4Me (Sep 9, 2011)

Handicap people need love to! 

[video=youtube;UwNgsEkgBa4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwNgsEkgBa4[/video]


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Sep 9, 2011)

dude that girl just mad me sad


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 9, 2011)

[video=dailymotion;x9hfbj]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x9hfbj_tosh-0-extreme-salvia-challenge_fun[/video]


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Sep 9, 2011)

[youtube]ee925OTFBCA&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Sep 9, 2011)

[youtube]4lCu6X2P0sk[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 10, 2011)

*The English language has some wonderfully anthropomorphic collective nouns for the various groups of animals.*

*We are all familiar with a Herd of cows, a Flock of chickens, a School of fish and a Gaggle of geese.*


*However, less widely known is a Pride of lions, a Murder of crows (as well as their cousins the rooks and ravens), an Exaltation of doves and, presumably because they look so wise, a Parliament of owls.*


*Now consider a group of Baboons. They are the loudest, most dangerous, most obnoxious, most viciously aggressive and least intelligent of all primates. And what is the proper collective noun for a group of baboons? Believe it or not ....... a Congress!*


*I guess that pretty much explains the things that come out of Washington!*


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 10, 2011)

*It&#8217;s the story of a man that goes into a bar and drinks beer. Whenever he finishes one, he brings out a photograph of his wife, looks at it and asks for another beer. 

He already had four beers when the bartender feeling intrigued, looks at him and asks why he looked at a photograph every time he finished a beer. 

The man then told the bartender that the photograph was of his wife and explained that whenever he started to find her attractive, he knew it was time to go home. *


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 10, 2011)

*The power of beer just click on the link. You gotta do this one.

http://img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/00622/beer_goggles_622180a.swf
*


----------



## bengrowin (Sep 10, 2011)

http://www.myfoxphoenix.com/video/videoplayer.swf?dppversion=11212"><param


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 10, 2011)

A notable gynacologist once said,

The best engine in the world is the vagina.
It can be started with one finger.
It is self lubricating.
It takes any size piston.
And it changes its own oil every four weeks.
"It is only a pity that the management system is so fucking temperamental."


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 10, 2011)

Link didn't work


bengrowin said:


> http://www.myfoxphoenix.com/video/videoplayer.swf?dppversion=11212"><param


----------



## The*Mad*Hatter (Sep 10, 2011)

this thread never stops making me laugh


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 10, 2011)

bengrowin said:


>


Christmas presents!


----------



## bengrowin (Sep 10, 2011)

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2011/09/10/arizona-temple-worker-accused-prostitution-calls-himself-spiritual-warrior/ idk guess you could copy and paste this url. The video at the bottom made me laugh.


----------



## bengrowin (Sep 10, 2011)

That link works. Think I might start a "church".... What should we do at church??


----------



## bengrowin (Sep 10, 2011)

Sorry about the confusion, the first one does not work but in the last post on page 1074 there is one that does.


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 10, 2011)

this one worked without needing to cut and paste. Ever since I updated firefox I've had problems with links. 

House of Worship lol. 



bengrowin said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2011/09/10/arizona-temple-worker-accused-prostitution-calls-himself-spiritual-warrior/ idk guess you could copy and paste this url. The video at the bottom made me laugh.


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 10, 2011)

They have a church nearby that uses beer in their services. Haven't gone, because I don't like beer. Now an MJ church that's a different matter.


----------



## bengrowin (Sep 10, 2011)

There were a few things in the video that were funny to me. The prostate massage, "hugging" big girls for an hour and half and helping hundreds of them? Probably wasn't too hard to uncover, all it would take is trash man thats like wtf is that dam smell and looks and sees nothing but condoms. HAHA


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 11, 2011)

[video]http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhgquhFT5JeqH2L6H3[/video]


----------



## ANC (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Bwpz (Sep 11, 2011)

Very informational ANC, but I didn't lol xD


----------



## ANC (Sep 11, 2011)

hit F5 to refresh


----------



## EvolAlex (Sep 11, 2011)

ANC said:


> just for you now do the world a favor and delete the original


there was nothing funny about that.. i wasted 20 minutes of my life reading that hoping for a laugh.. at least i educated myself a little


----------



## ANC (Sep 11, 2011)

wait, you couldn;t just refer to the post? You had to repost the whole picture?


----------



## knightryder215 (Sep 11, 2011)

Big P said:


>


LMFAO hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 11, 2011)

ANC said:


> wait, you couldn;t just refer to the post? You had to repost the whole picture?


Wait, you had to post the picture?


----------



## EvolAlex (Sep 12, 2011)

ANC said:


> wait, you couldn;t just refer to the post? You had to repost the whole picture?


Yes i did, it was that funny


----------



## ANC (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2011)

I laughed at "Informational" though, thanks for that new word, >>>LOL. j/k.

Even the pics that make you laugh on RIU can be informative. I really thought that the Dam would have got a mention considering we are also under the sea......humph. We must work harder at being under the sea!!!!



Bwpz said:


> Very informational ANC, but I didn't lol xD


----------



## ANC (Sep 12, 2011)

I heard you dutchies are planning building a manmade mountain.


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2011)

I wouldn't imagine a mountain in Holland to be anything else but man made, lol.

I am not privvy to this info though but find it quite amusing.. you got any links to more info on it ANC? Seeing that you are the "Informational man" around here. Perhaps Batman knows?^^^


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;hya9xxn7CA0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hya9xxn7CA0[/video]

I'd have to kill him.


----------



## ANC (Sep 12, 2011)

DST said:


> I wouldn't imagine a mountain in Holland to be anything else but man made, lol.
> 
> I am not privvy to this info though but find it quite amusing.. you got any links to more info on it ANC? Seeing that you are the "Informational man" around here. Perhaps Batman knows?^^^


http://abcnews.go.com/International/dutch-dream-building-artificial-mountain/story?id=14436689

Link above ^^^^^

A virtual mountain, "DeNederlandseBerg," already exists in graphic form and as a spectacular 3D visualization in Google Earth


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2011)

Brilliant, now I luaghed at this.....


ANC said:


> http://abcnews.go.com/International/dutch-dream-building-artificial-mountain/story?id=14436689
> 
> Link above ^^^^^
> 
> A virtual mountain, "DeNederlandseBerg," already exists in graphic form and as a spectacular 3D visualization in Google Earth


I thought these were quite funny excerts from the article:
*But lighter doesn't necessarily mean cheaper. Blogger Erik van der Zee has already calculated that building the mountain out of ordinary Lego pieces would be unaffordable, if only because of the astronomical wages it would require. At a rate of one Lego piece per second and worker, the superstructure alone would consume about 729 billion man-years. Put differently, the entire human population could be employed around the clock for the next 104 years.*
Obamas job creation scheme could learn a thing or two from this, lol

ahahahaha>>>>
* It's also clear that current tourist attractions, like the Urk lighthouse hill -- which towers a breathtaking 24 feet above sea level -- would lose a significant amount of appeal.*

* 

*


----------



## ANC (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## Morgan Lynn (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Sep 12, 2011)

First and last one was funny, middle one in bad taste.


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 12, 2011)

Nom, nom, nom. lol,


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 12, 2011)

An elderly man is stopped by the police around 1 a.m. and is asked where he is going at this time of night.
 
The man replies, "I am going to a lecture about alcohol abuse and the effects it has on the human body."
 
The officer then asks, "Really? Who is giving that lecture at this time of night?"
 
The man replies, "That would be my wife."


----------



## ANC (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## beginnerbloomer (Sep 13, 2011)

ANC said:


> First and last one was funny, middle one in bad taste.


Bad taste = funny.


----------



## ANC (Sep 13, 2011)

Believe it or not, the green and the blue in this spiral is _the *same* color_.

The reason why we are perceiving one color as different colors is because of the other colors surrounding the stripes. Each eye has six to seven million cones, which are concentrated in a central yellow spot known as the macula (I recently got mine lasered to fix some leaking blood vessels). These cones measure color in different wavelengths, overlapping in some of them. Our brain then compares those signals in an antagonistic manner, measuring differences in wavelengths between them. When some colors are combined, the brain can't process the info from the cones correctly and we simply get confused.


----------



## kush fario (Sep 13, 2011)

this has probably been posted here before by some one but it cracks me up
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wg_L0wGTyA&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 13, 2011)

This woman is 51 ​
​
Karan Diwan is a TV health guru advocating a holistic approach to nutrition and health, promoting exercise, a vegetarian diet of organic fruits and vegetables. She recommends detox diets, Colonic irrigation and supplements, also states that yeast is harmful, that the color of food is  nutritionally significant, and the utility of lingual and fecal examination.

This woman is 50 


​

Nigella Lawson is a TV cook in Great Britain, who drinks alcohol in large quantities, eats nothing but meat and potatoes, butter and desserts. 



I rest my case... 


​


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 13, 2011)

*Military Quote Of The Day*

*Just has to be the best military quote we have ever seen..**....*​



*Military Quote Of The Day*​​​


*"When I joined the military it was illegal to be homosexual, then it became optional and now it's legal.*​​​

*I'm getting the hell out before Obama makes it mandatory."*​​​


*GySgt Harry Berres, USMC*​​​


cof


----------



## Tenner (Sep 13, 2011)

I would debate the one about diet like a dog with a locked jaw!


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 13, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> This woman is 51 ​
> 
> 
> ​View attachment 1785377​
> ...


See what a difference one year makes!

 
cof


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 14, 2011)

RyanTheRhino said:


>


He face planted the shit out of that rear window, ha.


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Sep 14, 2011)

some more lol material.


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 14, 2011)

*P**sychiatrists vs. Bartenders*


*EVER SINCE I WAS A CHILD, I'VE ALWAYS HAD A FEAR OF SOMEONE UNDER MY BED AT NIGHT. SO I WENT TO A SHRINK AND TOLD HIM: *

*'I've got problems. Every time I go to bed I think there's somebody under it. I'm scared. I think I'm going crazy.'

'Just put yourself in my hands for one year,' said the shrink. 'Come talk to me three times a week and we should be able to get rid of those fears..'

'How much do you charge?'*

*'Eighty dollars per visit,' replied the doctor.*

*'I'll sleep on it,' I said.

Six months later the doctor met me on the street. 'Why didn't you come to see me about those fears you were having?' he asked.

'Well, Eighty bucks a visit three times a week for a year is an awful lot of money! A bartender cured me for $10. I was so happy to have saved all that money that I went and bought me a new pickup!'

'Is that so!' With a bit of an attitude he said, 'and how, may I ask, did a bartender cure you?'

'He told me to cut the legs off the bed! - Ain't nobody under there now!!!'*





*FORGET THE SHRINKS.. 

HAVE A DRINK & TALK TO A BARTENDER!*​


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 14, 2011)

I gotta get me one these.


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 14, 2011)

Must go another term. I agree.


----------



## jonblaze420 (Sep 14, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Must go another term. I agree.


----------



## jonblaze420 (Sep 14, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


>


lol


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 14, 2011)

Nah, I don't think so. But, we'll see. 


Carne Seca said:


> Must go another term. I agree.


----------



## ANC (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## jonblaze420 (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## jonblaze420 (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## cph (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Sep 14, 2011)

just watch the drummer...fast forward the vid to about 0:45. 
[video=youtube;ItZyaOlrb7E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItZyaOlrb7E&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Richie LxP (Sep 14, 2011)

Smashing the skins like a boss if you ask me lol...


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 14, 2011)

LMAO, that is just tooooooooo good. I think he'd lose.


ANC said:


>


----------



## bengrowin (Sep 14, 2011)

the first cop on the mans right has a paint ball gun??


----------



## jonblaze420 (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## guy incognito (Sep 14, 2011)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> just watch the drummer...fast forward the vid to about 0:45.
> [video=youtube;ItZyaOlrb7E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItZyaOlrb7E&feature=related[/video]


That guy rules.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 14, 2011)

bengrowin said:


> the first cop on the mans right has a paint ball gun??


 Tear gas pellets. They sting like a bitch and when they break open, a very irritant powder puff is released.
The cop in the tact gear has a "let's dance mother fucker" kind of look.


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 14, 2011)

World's Largest Musical Instrument


[video]http://youtu.be/C_CDLBTJD4M[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 14, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


>


Dayman. Fighter of the nightman. Champion of the sun. He's a master of karate and friendship for everyone.


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 14, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> World's Largest Musical Instrument
> 
> 
> [video]http://youtu.be/C_CDLBTJD4M[/video]


Expected something cool.......... but not the case..........


----------



## kindnugz (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 14, 2011)

Sorry, I'll do better in the future.


jcdws602 said:


> Expected something cool.......... but not the case..........


----------



## ANC (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## squarepush3r (Sep 15, 2011)

4char


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 15, 2011)

Alright so it isn't a pics, but it's a funny story.
&#8203;An 18-year-old man dressed in a cow costume stole 26 gallons of milk from a Virginia Walmart Tuesday night. Why? Why not? The man was not taking his task as some sort of joke, either, and in fact, "was apparently crawling while he exited the store, trying to emulate cattle," according to Stafford County Sheriff's spokesman Bill Kennedy. There's even a sort of Robin Hood twist in this tale, which ends with the man handing out the stolen milk jugs to passers-by, then "skipping down the sidewalk" in his cow suit. 
Well, it doesn't exactly "end" there. Afterward, a man who seemed to match the description of the milk thief was seen in a local McDonald's, but he was not in a cow suit. Fortunately, Walmart management was able to confirm that it was indeed the milk thief, and later, a cow suit was found in his car, implicating him pretty much completely.


----------



## gopherbuddah (Sep 15, 2011)

I thought this was pretty funny, hope you too. Sorry for the link but it's the only way I could share...http://zombieresearch.org/home.html


----------



## ANC (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## bengrowin (Sep 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;pFrZ1Fzvwlw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFrZ1Fzvwlw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## jonblaze420 (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Morgan Lynn (Sep 15, 2011)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> just watch the drummer...fast forward the vid to about 0:45.
> [video=youtube;ItZyaOlrb7E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItZyaOlrb7E&feature=related[/video]


that guys totally badass man


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 15, 2011)

Soooooo politically incorrect

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I was sitting at the traffic light yesterday next to a car load of Muslims 
when a big semi-trailer drove right over the top of their car!


Flattened it! 


"Wow!" I thought, "That could've been me"... 

So I went and got a Commercial Driver's License
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 15, 2011)

*A little Muslim kid, crying, can&#8217;t find his mother in the supermarket.*

*The store attendant says &#8216;What does your mother look like?&#8217;

* *The kid says &#8220;I have no fucking idea?&#8221;*


----------



## ANC (Sep 16, 2011)

ouch


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 16, 2011)

Nude Clock. You have to watch it the first time all the way around. Plus, you can click on it and it will go digital. Cute

http://lovedbdb.com/nudemenClock/index2.html


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Sep 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;gGXosFDatxM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGXosFDatxM[/video]

[video=youtube;ZRlCulV7r-I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRlCulV7r-I&feature=related[/video]


----------



## moodster (Sep 16, 2011)

Paddy on death row gets the chance to be shot, hung or injected witht the aids virus he says "give me that aids stuff " they inject him and he roll around the floor laughing. the warden says "whats so funny"Paddy says "im wearing a condom"


----------



## hoss12781 (Sep 16, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


>


Totally and completely badass. Did you check the new episode last night? Yes, new, its back on FX and Mac is super bloated.


----------



## moodster (Sep 16, 2011)

they say beer contains female hormones , they might be right cos after 8 pints i talk shit and cant drive !!


----------



## moodster (Sep 16, 2011)

The lesbians next door got me a rolex for my birthday . very nice but i think they misunderstood when i said i wanna watch


----------



## robert 14617 (Sep 16, 2011)

this weekends whopper is a good idea but the picture they posted makes me lol 
the poor plants inside look like hammered shit


----------



## r1tony (Sep 16, 2011)

*Eyebrows important?*


----------



## r1tony (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## r1tony (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## r1tony (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## r1tony (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## robert 14617 (Sep 16, 2011)

i'm shaving off my eyebrows as i type


----------



## r1tony (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## r1tony (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## golddog (Sep 16, 2011)

robert 14617 said:


> i'm shaving off my eyebrows as i type


I think I am just going to shave off 1 eyebrow and see how it looks.


----------



## ANC (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## burrr (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## DaBong (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 17, 2011)

Can anyone see my pics? I can't.


----------



## DST (Sep 17, 2011)

Nope  ???


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 17, 2011)

DST said:


> Nope  ???


Man that sucks, I always wondered why people never talked about my pics. 





Can you see it now?
http://www.dula.tv/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/hank-hill-pimp.jpg
There's the link if you want to see it,it's Hank in his pimping days.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh the mighty boosh.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 17, 2011)

Yeah, I can


Hepheastus420 said:


> Can anyone see my pics? I can't.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 17, 2011)

Another few letters


----------



## r1tony (Sep 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;LJP1DphOWPs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=LJP1DphOWPs[/video]


----------



## r1tony (Sep 17, 2011)

These Rhett and Link guy are pure comedy genius.

[video=youtube;XfRNHPoYWeM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfRNHPoYWeM&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## r1tony (Sep 17, 2011)

LOL. What?!?! HAHAHA

[video=youtube;aE6wOJdLxr0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aE6wOJdLxr0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Sep 17, 2011)

r1tony said:


> These Rhett and Link guy are pure comedy genius.
> 
> [video=youtube;XfRNHPoYWeM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfRNHPoYWeM&feature=relmfu[/video]


a red neck on a trashicorn..i think i know what im gonna be for halloween


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 17, 2011)

*FAIL*


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 17, 2011)

*WTF?*


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 17, 2011)

I would say it's a parking garage. The gas cap cover appears to be between the car and the wall, making me believe that it backed thru the wall.


cof


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 17, 2011)

Ah yes, I can picture that.


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 17, 2011)

this message is too damn short


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 17, 2011)

this one is too short too


----------



## ANC (Sep 18, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Can anyone see my pics? I can't.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 18, 2011)

ANC said:


>


ohh man thats funny.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 18, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> I would say it's a parking garage. The gas cap cover appears to be between the car and the wall, making me believe that it backed thru the wall.
> 
> 
> cof


Correct. Though it was being spread all over the place with people suggesting it had somehow flew into the building. the cocksuckers


----------



## ganjames (Sep 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;4UKot0qIFb4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4UKot0qIFb4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Sep 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;iWyWwEUH0nE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWyWwEUH0nE&feature=related[/video]

I prefer his version of I Want to Break Free


----------



## Steve French (Sep 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;XHn_GcPY-64]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHn_GcPY-64&feature=related[/video]
lol


----------



## Steve French (Sep 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;Eg80bogm2as]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eg80bogm2as&feature=related[/video]


----------



## ganjames (Sep 18, 2011)

did someone already post this? i saw this somewhere but i can't remember if it was here or not.

[video=youtube;i-x1vvxZa6U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-x1vvxZa6U&feature=related[/video]


----------



## HighLife4Me (Sep 18, 2011)

not sure if this has been posted lol.. its funny as shit.

[video=youtube;AFA-rOls8YA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFA-rOls8YA[/video]


----------



## TogTokes (Sep 18, 2011)

starting to suck thread damn you


----------



## kush fario (Sep 18, 2011)

my dogs love cheetos and carrots


----------



## r1tony (Sep 18, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 1792130
> this message is too damn short


I heard about that.. what friends. Dicks.


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 18, 2011)

short, short, short message


----------



## The2TimEr (Sep 18, 2011)

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/81840316/


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 18, 2011)

I'd enjoy doing that. Also, looked like one slip and you'd have a few hundred skid marks on your face.


The2TimEr said:


> http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/81840316/


----------



## The2TimEr (Sep 18, 2011)

haha just a few! loving this site it's like all the best youtube videos found have been put on here!


----------



## The2TimEr (Sep 18, 2011)

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/81819041/

check hard man out haha no - one even cares


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 18, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 1793154
> 
> short, short, short message


 WTF is that thing? Third world community well?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 18, 2011)

Steve French said:


> Correct. Though it was being spread all over the place with people suggesting it had somehow flew into the building. the cocksuckers


Haha, you drunk again bro?
I am!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 18, 2011)

"Cluster Fuck"


Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 1793154
> 
> short, short, short message


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 18, 2011)

The Bro Plank


----------



## smokajoe (Sep 18, 2011)

robert 14617 said:


> this weekends whopper is a good idea but the picture they posted makes me lol
> the poor plants inside look like hammered shit


I dont get it, why do they look bad? Thats from Sannies yes?


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 18, 2011)

Pardon the interruption for a short RIU message.


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 18, 2011)

They are too spindly. A shorter stouter plant will have a better chance of survival (fall over and having to use supports). You don't want that in these plants or any flower annuals you purchase too.


smokajoe said:


> I dont get it, why do they look bad? Thats from Sannies yes?


----------



## justcallmenasty (Sep 18, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 1793192
> Pardon the interruption for a short RIU message.


that is awesome lol


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## SublimeSilence (Sep 18, 2011)

I laughed when I first saw this!


----------



## The2TimEr (Sep 18, 2011)

this is impressive! ... http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/81826267/


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 18, 2011)

Tequila





*
A man walks into a bar, notices a very large jar on the counter,**and sees that it's filled to the brim with $10 bills. He guesses there must be at least ten thousand dollars in it.He approaches the bartender and asks, "What's with the money in the jar?"** 
**
"Well..., you pay $10, and if you pass three tests, you get all the money in the jar and the keys to a brand new Lexus." 

The man certainly isn't going to pass this up, so he asks, "What are the three tests?" 

"You gotta pay first," says the bartender, "those are the rules."* 
*
So, after thinking it over a while, the man gives the bartender $10 which he stuffs into the jar. 

"Okay," says the bartender, "here's what you need to do: 

First - You have to drink a whole quart of tequila, in 60 seconds or less, and you can't make a face while doing it."* 


*
"Second - There's a pit bull chained in 
the back with a bad tooth. You have to remove that tooth with your bare hands."* 

*
"Third - There's a 90-year old lady upstairs who's never had sex. You 
have to take care of that problem."* 



*
The man is stunned! "I know I paid my $10 -- but I'm not an idiot! I won't do it! You'd have to be nuts to drink a quart 
of tequila and then do all those other things!"* 
*
"Your call," says the bartender, "but, 
your money stays where it is."* 
*
As time goes on, the man has a few 
more drinks and finally says, "Where's the damn tequila?!"* 
*
He grabs the bottle with both hands and drinks it as fast as he can.**Tears stream down both cheeks -- but he doesn't make a face -- and he drinks it in 58 seconds!* 
*Next, he staggers out the back door where he sees the pit bull chained to a pole. Soon, the people inside the bar hear loud growling, screaming, and sounds of a terrible fight -- then nothing but silence!* 
*
Just when they think that the man surely must be dead, he staggers back into the bar. His clothes are ripped to shreds and he's bleeding from bites and gashes all over his body. He drunkenly says, "Now..., where's that old woman with the bad tooth?"*


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 18, 2011)

Ok, ok, ok,


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 18, 2011)

Detroit school system is very progressive 


Detroit Math Education.........





*Schools are finally starting to teach practical math that these kids can use in real-world situations! **

**
NAME____________________ 

GANG/CREW NAME______________ 

CRIB_________________ 


1. Lajames has an AK-47 with a 200-round clip. He usually misses 6 of every 10 shots and he uses 13 rounds per drive- by shootin. How many mofos can Lajames ice on a drive-by before he gotta reload? 

2. Leroy has 2 ounces of cocaine. If he sells an 8 ball to Antonio for $320 and 2 grams to Juan for $85 per gram, what be the street value of the rest of his shit? 

3. Dwayne pimps 3 ho's. If the price is $85 per trick, how many tricks per day must each ho turn to support Dwayne's $800 per day Crack habit? 

4. Raul wants to cut the pound of cocaine he bought for $40,000 to make 20% profit. How many ounce bags will he need to make to gets the 20% upside? 

5. Ray-Ray gets $2000 for a stolen BMW, $1500 for stealing a Corvette, and $1000 for a 4 x 4. If he steals 1 BMW, 2 Corvettes and 3 4x4's, how many more Corvettes must he steal to make the 10k for his brother's bail? 

6. Pedro got 6 years for murder. He also got $10,000 for the hit. If his common-law wife spends $100 of his hit money per month, how much money will be left when he gets out? 

7. If an average can of spray paint covers 22 square feet and the average letter is 3 square feet, how many letters can be sprayed with three 8 oz. Cans of spray paint with 20% paint left over? 

8. Tyrone knocked up 4 girls in the gang. There be 20 girls in his gang. What be the percentage of bitches Tyrone knocked up? 

9. Lafawnda is a lookout for the gang. Lafawnda also has a Boa Constrictor that eats 5 rats per week and a cost of $5 per rat. If Lafawnda makes $700 a week as a lookout, how many weeks can she feed her snake with one week's income? 

10. Marvin steals Juan's skateboard. As Marvin skates away at 15mph, Juan loads his 357 Magnum piece. If it takes Juan 20 seconds to load his piece, how far away will Marvin be when he gets whacked?*


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;AKIv7SdSFYY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKIv7SdSFYY&feature=relmfu[/video]

Another chick with an incredible voice


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;GaDFdtk0A2Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GaDFdtk0A2Y&feature=related[/video]

this chick tops the other one.


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 18, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> [video=youtube;GaDFdtk0A2Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GaDFdtk0A2Y&feature=related[/video]
> 
> this chick tops the other one.


Why is it that you're posting these again?


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 18, 2011)

Because I wanted too.

Edit: sorry, for being a smarty pants. I just liked them.


----------



## kush fario (Sep 18, 2011)

im not dissing or anything but i just skip over your posts of people singing it just doesent realy crack me up im more of a slap stick kind of guy


----------



## MountainManGanjaGrower (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm surprised it didn't catch on

[youtube]V1ZZWhSvOMI[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 18, 2011)

Don't worry there is stuff here I gloss over too.


kush fario said:


> im not dissing or anything but i just skip over your posts of people singing it just doesent realy crack me up im more of a slap stick kind of guy


----------



## ANC (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## carl.burnette (Sep 19, 2011)

Their filled with pepper spray instead of paint.



bengrowin said:


> the first cop on the mans right has a paint ball gun??


----------



## r1tony (Sep 19, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> [video=youtube;GaDFdtk0A2Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GaDFdtk0A2Y&feature=related[/video]
> 
> this chick tops the other one.


Wow seems like the UK version of these shows have so much more real talented people then the BS American shows. I hope this girl goes far if she wins the show or not, she is a truly genuine good person and wish her the best.


----------



## Jer La Mota (Sep 19, 2011)

[video]http://www.snotr.com/video/1468[/video]


----------



## r1tony (Sep 19, 2011)

MountainManGanjaGrower said:


> I'm surprised it didn't catch on
> 
> [youtube]V1ZZWhSvOMI[/youtube]


I will be doing this at some for sure. Brilliant.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 19, 2011)

r1tony said:


> Wow seems like the UK version of these shows have so much more real talented people then the BS American shows. I hope this girl goes far if she wins the show or not, she is a truly genuine good person and wish her the best.


I dont know.She's acting so innocent and she's been doing other stuff.I think the Cute,Innocence is an act.Love that Northern Ireland Accent


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 19, 2011)

Siamese twins walk into a bar in Canada and park themselves on a bar
stool.

One of them says to the bartender, "Don't mind us; we're joined at the
hip. I'm John, he's Jim. Two Molson Canadian beers, draft please."

The bartender, feeling slightly awkward, tries to make polite
conversation while pouring the beers. "Been on holiday yet, lads?"

"Off to England next month," says John. "We go to England every year,
rent a car and drive for miles. Don't we, Jim?" Jim agrees.

"Ah, England!" says the bartender. "Wonderful country... the history,
the beer, the culture..."

"Nah, we don't like that British crap," says John. "Hamburgers and
Molson's beer, that's us, eh Jim? And we can't stand the English -
they're so arrogant and rude."

"So why keep going to England?" asks the bartender.

"It's the only chance Jim gets to drive."


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 19, 2011)

*THESE REALLY WORK!!** I checked this out on Snopes and it's for real!* 
*
AMAZING, SIMPLE HOME REMEDIES:**

1. AVOID CUTTING YOURSELF WHEN SLICING VEGETABLES BY GETTING SOMEONE ELSE TO HOLD THE VEGETABLES**WHILE YOU CHOP.**

2. AVOID ARGUMENTS WITH THE FEMALES ABOUT LIFTING THE TOILET SEAT BY USING THE SINK.

3. FOR HIGH BLOOD PRESSURE SUFFERERS ~ SIMPLY CUT YOURSELF AND BLEED FOR A FEW MINUTES, THUS REDUCING THE PRESSURE ON YOUR VEINS. REMEMBER TO USE A TIMER.

4. A MOUSE TRAP PLACED ON TOP OF YOUR ALARM CLOCK WILL PREVENT YOU FROM ROLLING OVER AND GOING BACK TO SLEEP AFTER YOU HIT THE SNOOZE BUTTON.

5. IF YOU HAVE A BAD COUGH, TAKE A LARGE DOSE OF LAXATIVES. THEN YOU'LL BE AFRAID TO COUGH.

6. YOU ONLY NEED TWO TOOLS IN LIFE - WD-40 AND DUCT TAPE. IF IT DOESN'T MOVE AND SHOULD, USE THE WD-40. IF IT SHOULDN'T MOVE AND DOES, USE THE DUCT TAPE. *
*
7. IF YOU CAN'T FIX IT WITH A HAMMER, YOU'VE GOT AN ELECTRICAL PROBLEM.* *
SOME ADDITIONAL ADVICE:
NEVER, UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, TAKE A LAXATIVE AND SLEEPING PILLS ON THE SAME NIGHT*


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 19, 2011)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Airline Announcements?

United Flight Attendant announced, 'People, people we're not picking out furniture here, find a seat and get in it!
*************************************

On landing, the stewardess said, 'Please be sure to take all of your belongings. If you're going to leave anything, please make sure it's something we'd like to have. '
*************************************

'There may be 50 ways to leave your lover, but there are only 4 ways out of this airplane'
*************************************

An airline pilot wrote that on this particular flight he had hammered his ship into the runway really hard. The airline had a policy which required the first officer to stand at the door while the passengers exited, smile, and give them a 'Thanks for flying our airline.' He said that, in light of his bad landing, he had a hard time looking the passengers in the eye, thinking that someone would have a smart comment. Finally everyone had gotten off except for a little old lady walking with a cane. 
She said, 'Sir, do you mind if I ask you a question?'
'Why, no, Ma'am,' said the pilot. 'What is it?'
The little old lady said, 'Did we land, or were we shot down?'
***************************************

As the plane landed and was coming to a stop at Ronald Reagan, a lone voice came over the loudspeaker: 'Whoa, big fella, WHOA!'
*******************************************

After a particularly rough landing during thunderstorms in Memphis, a flight attendant on a Northwest flight announced, 'Please take care when opening the overhead compartments because sure as hell everything has shifted after a landing like that.'
*************************************

Another flight attendant's comment on a less than perfect landing: 'We ask you to please remain seated as Captain Kangaroo bounces us to the terminal.'
*************************************

Overheard on an American Airlines flight into Amarillo , Texas on a particularly windy and bumpy day: During the final approach, the Captain was really having to fight it. After an extremely hard landing, the Flight Attendant said, 'Ladies and Gentlemen, welcome to Amarillo . Please remain in your seats with your seat belts fastened while the Captain taxis what's left of our airplane to the gate!'
***********************************

'Your seat cushions can be used for flotation; and, in the event of an emergency water landing, please paddle to shore and take them with our compliments.'
***********************************

'As you exit the plane, make sure to gather all of your belongings. Anything left behind will be distributed evenly among the flight attendants. Please do not leave children or spouses......except for that gentleman over there.'
******************************************

Heard on Southwest Airlines just after a very hard landing in Salt Lake City .. The flight attendant came on the intercom and said, 'That was quite a bump, and I know what y'all are thinking. I'm here to tell you it wasn't the airline's fault, it wasn't the pilot's fault, it wasn't the flight attendant's fault, it was the asphalt.'
****************************************

After a real crusher of a landing in Phoenix , the attendant came on with, 'Ladies and Gentlemen, please remain in your seats until Capt. Crash and the Crew have brought the aircraft to a screeching halt against the gate. And, once the tire smoke has cleared and the warning bells are silenced, we'll open the door and you can pick your way through the wreckage to the terminal.'
****************************************

Part of a flight attendant's arrival announcement: 'We'd like to thank you folks for flying with us today. And, the next time you get the insane urge to go blasting through the skies in a pressurized metal tube, we hope you'll think of US Airways.'
****************************************

Heard on a Southwest Airline flight - 'Ladies and gentlemen, if you wish to smoke, the smoking section on this airplane is on the wing and if you can light 'em, you can smoke 'em.'
****************************************

A plane was taking off from Kennedy Airport . After it reached a comfortable cruising altitude, the captain made an announcement over the intercom, 'Ladies and gentlemen, this is your captain speaking. Welcome to Flight Number 293, nonstop from New York to Los Angeles . The weather ahead is good and, therefore, we should have a smooth and uneventful flight. Now sit back and relax... OH, MY GOD!' Silence followed, and after a few minutes, the captain came back on the intercom and said, 'Ladies and Gentlemen, I am so sorry if I scared you earlier. While I was talking to you, the flight attendant accidentally spilled a cup of hot coffee in my lap. You should see the front of my pants!'
A passenger in Coach yelled, 'That's nothing. You should see the back of mine!'*[/FONT]


----------



## DaBong (Sep 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;tWxGKVozHtc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWxGKVozHtc&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 19, 2011)

DaBong said:


> [video=youtube;tWxGKVozHtc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWxGKVozHtc&feature=related[/video]


OMG if I fly again I hope I get that crew! Then they could add..."And we are flying with a retired Master Sergent who was in Gulf War one and two, was a Military Police Officer, and is pissed off as hell because we are making him fly with his full sized Rugar .45 ACP checked in the luggage hold without ammunition. Please do not approch the cockpit door."


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## gfreeman (Sep 19, 2011)

wheres that fkn pedo bear when u need him?!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 19, 2011)

dirtyho1968 said:


>


 Poor bike...hell, poor guy!


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## gfreeman (Sep 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;PpTRmKTC8d0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpTRmKTC8d0[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## r1tony (Sep 20, 2011)

gfreeman said:


>


Hate the song, but love the Actor. Would love to have his body man, big and intimidating but not over done. Ya I admit the dude has awesome physic.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 20, 2011)

Tony,,,,Do you have a little sugar in your tank Bro?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 20, 2011)

Fuckin witcha...


----------



## ANC (Sep 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;XI_9Yxr0blo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=XI_9Yxr0blo[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 20, 2011)

*Only in America .....do banks leave vault doors open and then chain the pens to the  counters.

Only in America ......do we leave cars worth thousands of dollars in the driveway and put our useless junk in the garage.

*

*Only in America ..........do we buy hot dogs in packages of ten and buns in packages of eight.

Only in America .....do they have drive-up ATM machines with Braille lettering.*

*
EVER WONDER ...**

Why the sun lightens our hair, but darkens** our skin?

Why can't **women **p**ut on mascara without having their mouth open.

Why is 'abbreviated' such a long word?

Why is it that doctors call what they do 'practice'?**

Why is lemon juice made with artificial flavor, and dishwashing liquid made with real lemons?

Why is the man who invests all your money called a broker?

Why is the time of day with the slowest traffic called rush hour?

Why isn't there mouse-flavored cat food?

Why didn't Noah swat those two mosquitoes?**

Why do they sterilize the needle for lethal injections?

You know that indestructible black box that is used on airplanes? Why don't they make the whole plane out of that stuff?!

Why don't sheep shrink when it rains?**
I like this one!!!**
If con is the opposite of pro, is Congress the opposite of progress?

If flying is so safe, why do they call the place you land a terminal?*​


----------



## gfreeman (Sep 20, 2011)

ROFLMAO..... im still shaken up, still a lil crazy.. lmao!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 20, 2011)

*Who brought the cat?*




[/B]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 20, 2011)

*The Four Hour Problem **
*
What happens when you ask for help with an erection lasting more than 4 hours? 

I walked into a drug store and asked to talk to a male pharmacist. The lady I was talking to said that she was the only pharmacist and as she and her sister owned the store. There were no male employees. She then asked if she could help me.   

 I said that it was something that I would be much more comfortable discussing with a male pharmacist. The lady pharmacist assured me that she was completely professional and whatever it was that I needed to discuss, I could be confident that she would treat me with a high level of professionalism.

I then agreed and began by saying, "This is tough for me to discuss, but I get erections every day that last more than four hours. It causes me a lot of problems and severe embarrassment, and I was wondering what you could give me for it."

The pharmacist said, "Just a minute, I'll talk to my sister."

 
When she returned, she said, "We discussed it at length and this is the absolute best we can do: 1/3 ownership in the store, a company pickup truck, a king size bed, and $3,000 a month in living expenses.


----------



## golddog (Sep 20, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> *The Four Hour Problem *
> What happens when you ask for help with an erection lasting more than 4 hours?
> 
> I walked into a drug store and asked to talk to a male pharmacist. The lady I was talking to said that she was the only pharmacist and as she and her sister owned the store. There were no male employees. She then asked if she could help me.
> ...


And my wife is getting tired of it, but I love it. 

The only problem is that after a couple of times, it makes it hard to climax.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 20, 2011)

golddog said:


> And my wife is getting tired of it, but I love it.
> 
> The only problem is that after a couple of times, it makes it hard to climax.


 Happens to me every once in a while due too a little pill. It doesn't matter if I go off every time. If she is worn out and gasping for air, mission accomplished.


----------



## Richie LxP (Sep 20, 2011)

r1tony said:


> No doubt a MJ card holder. Funny stuff.
> 
> [video=youtube;iLx6ZeJNjmg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLx6ZeJNjmg[/video]


Oh man! That was brillient mate. LOL!

Nice post, nearly pissed my pants hahaha


----------



## Stonedsamurai (Sep 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;I4tzy6XvHOU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4tzy6XvHOU&feature=channel_video_title[/video]


----------



## stumps (Sep 21, 2011)

MIDDLE AGE TEXTING CODES: ATD - at the doctor. BFF - best friend fell. BTW -bring the wheelchair . BYOT - bring your own teeth. FWIW - forgot where I was. GGPBL - gotta go, pacemaker battery low. GHA - got heartburn again. IMHO - is my hearing aid on? LMDO -laughing my dentures out. IPM- I pooped myself. OMMR - on my massage recliner. ROFLACGU - rolling on floor laughing and can't get up.


----------



## ANC (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2011)

Sent to me by an Ozzie:

*: phone survey*






*Last month a world survey was conducted by the UN. 

The only question asked was :: 

"Would you please give your honest opinion about solutions to the food shortage in the rest of the world?"



The survey was a HUGE failure because of the following:


1. In **Eastern Europe** they didn't know what "**honest**" meant.
2. In **Western Europe** they didn't know what **shortage** meant.
3. In **Africa** they didn't know what "**food**" meant.
4. In **China** they didn't know what "**opinion**" meant
5. In the **Middle East** they didn't know what "**solution**" meant
6. In **South America** they didn't know what "**please**" meant
7. In the **USA** they didn't know what "**the rest of the world**" meant
8. In **Australia** they hung up as soon as they heard the Indian accent.*





















​


----------



## HighLife4Me (Sep 21, 2011)

Had to upload it to youtube.. This guys is funny as shit.

[video=youtube;I70Vs72pH3k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I70Vs72pH3k[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 21, 2011)

Hey, we must be on the same email list. I got that one too.


DST said:


> Sent to me by an Ozzie:
> 
> *: phone survey*
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2011)

I don't think I am on such a good list as your on WW, hehe.

However, I could also probably gamble that you haven't been to court with one of your ex employers for abusing their email system by sending deflamatory emails......hahaha. I did laugh (all be it very quietly) at the Judges double take when he opened the oppositions case against us, and the title:
DON'T GET DRUNK IN THAILAND jumped up at him, probably wasn't quite as shocking as the Lady boys third leg rested between some poor unsuspecting drunken white tourists butt cheeks, lol.

Needless to say we won the case, good old Judges, same everywhere, they all take trips to Thailand!!!


Winter Woman said:


> Hey, we must be on the same email list. I got that one too.


I am sure I could find that pic, but I would probably get moderated, lol.


----------



## bengrowin (Sep 21, 2011)

couldn't find it on youtube only wanted the part where he gets busted..


----------



## bengrowin (Sep 21, 2011)

nevermind i give up


----------



## goten (Sep 21, 2011)

* Royal BJ - It's good to be the Prince! *







*That's the way to start a Royal Wedding! *


----------



## Logges (Sep 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;Sm0iQOJxiyY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sm0iQOJxiyY&feature=channel_video_title[/video]


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Sep 21, 2011)

[video]http://youtu.be/LH5ay10RTGY[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 21, 2011)

No, I don't think I've done that. lol. The mods must love you, because you're self-moderating before even posting. lol



DST said:


> I don't think I am on such a good list as your on WW, hehe.
> 
> However, I could also probably gamble that you haven't been to court with one of your ex employers for abusing their email system by sending deflamatory emails......hahaha. I did laugh (all be it very quietly) at the Judges double take when he opened the oppositions case against us, and the title:
> DON'T GET DRUNK IN THAILAND jumped up at him, probably wasn't quite as shocking as the Lady boys third leg rested between some poor unsuspecting drunken white tourists butt cheeks, lol.
> ...


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 21, 2011)

That snow boarding gif is fucken bad ass!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## SocataSmoker (Sep 22, 2011)

Someone posted these a while back... wish I could find the old thread:


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 22, 2011)

dirtyho1968 said:


> That snow boarding gif is fucken bad ass!


 It looked like it was cut off at the end...Maybe he slid off the other side?


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 22, 2011)

*"Ya know, when I was 25 and got a hard-on, I couldn't bend it with both hands.*

*By the time I was 50, I could bend it about 10 degrees if I tried real hard.*

*By the time I was 60, I could bend it 20 degrees, no problem.*

*I'm gonna be 70 next week, and I can bend it in half with just one hand."*

*"So, what's your point?"*

*"Well, I'm just wondering how much stronger I'm gonna get!?"*


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 22, 2011)

If this is real why isn't he playing professionally?

[video=youtube;W8SK0rk5jdE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8SK0rk5jdE[/video]


----------



## ganjames (Sep 22, 2011)

Logges said:


> [video=youtube;Sm0iQOJxiyY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sm0iQOJxiyY&feature=channel_video_title[/video]


sounds exactly like badger from breaking bad.

[video=youtube;xKO6LgFmer8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKO6LgFmer8[/video]


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 22, 2011)

ganjames said:


> sounds exactly like badger from breaking bad.
> 
> [video=youtube;xKO6LgFmer8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKO6LgFmer8[/video]


Sounds more like if Jesse and Badger mixed xD


----------



## justcallmenasty (Sep 22, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> If this is real why isn't he playing professionally?
> 
> [video=youtube;W8SK0rk5jdE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8SK0rk5jdE[/video]


i saw this on tv it is amazing!


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 22, 2011)

You mean it's real? How does he do that?


justcallmenasty said:


> i saw this on tv it is amazing!


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 23, 2011)

Just wanted to let you know - today I received my 2012 Obama Stimulus Package.
It contained two watermelon seeds, cornbread mix, and 10 KFC coupons.
The directions were in Spanish.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 23, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> Just wanted to let you know - today I received my 2012 Obama Stimulus Package.
> It contained two watermelon seeds, cornbread mix, and 10 KFC coupons.
> The directions were in Spanish.


And the cost per unit was only $10,000.


cof


----------



## bengrowin (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## golddog (Sep 23, 2011)

bengrowin said:


>


or the right


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Sep 23, 2011)

hey, are they the original "incredibles?" lol


----------



## bengrowin (Sep 23, 2011)

Maybe the one on the right that looks like Randy all bundled up from Christmas Story.


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 23, 2011)

This one almost looks like it part of the air conditioner


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 23, 2011)

.


----------



## robert 14617 (Sep 23, 2011)

by the looks of the size of that yard the stick man should have a riding mower


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 23, 2011)

Boob shot

[video=youtube;9XBLgkVMQKQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XBLgkVMQKQ&feature=topvideos_mp[/video]


----------



## guest420 (Sep 23, 2011)

YES i did its about 50 pages back glad you liked it


ganjames said:


> did someone already post this? i saw this somewhere but i can't remember if it was here or not.
> 
> [video=youtube;i-x1vvxZa6U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-x1vvxZa6U&feature=related[/video]


----------



## guest420 (Sep 23, 2011)

Freaking halarious. i watched this happen. My mom was on the phone and i started screaming "he's on fire! he's on fire!" HAHA

[video=youtube;VnvVYhTprlo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnvVYhTprlo[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 23, 2011)

I saw that and I thought to myself here's a non-religious, self-immolation, right here on live TV. Glad he wasn't hurt.


guest420 said:


> Freaking halarious. i watched this happen. My mom was on the phone and i started screaming "he's on fire! he's on fire!" HAHA
> 
> [video=youtube;VnvVYhTprlo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnvVYhTprlo[/video]


----------



## Jer La Mota (Sep 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;QT2NOQ0P4t8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QT2NOQ0P4t8&NR=1[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 23, 2011)

LMAO! But, then I've eaten way too many mj muffins

[video=youtube;XhHV_1P0qM4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhHV_1P0qM4[/video]


----------



## bengrowin (Sep 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;TS9dICPt-PY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TS9dICPt-PY[/video]


----------



## BDBandit (Sep 24, 2011)

I dunno where this is from but its pretty funny how he says it

[youtube]ZOmp3HpAGgM[/youtube]


and robot chicken ftw

[youtube]0g5s38qHRaI[/youtube]


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 24, 2011)

BDBandit said:


> I dunno where this is from but its pretty funny how he says it
> 
> [youtube]ZOmp3HpAGgM[/youtube]


That's Gus from Breaking Bad, but I don't remember that part


----------



## BDBandit (Sep 24, 2011)

yeah I know he's in that show, that clip isn't from that show apparently tho


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 24, 2011)

BDBandit said:


> yeah I know he's in that show, that clip isn't from that show apparently tho


Yeah, I watched it again, don't even sound like him at first


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;-kDlLCc2NyM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kDlLCc2NyM[/video]

doodle,doodle.


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 24, 2011)

this one is too good to miss. 

[video=youtube;RS3iB47nQ6E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RS3iB47nQ6E[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;SNBipVBs-i4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNBipVBs-i4&feature=related[/video]

LOL, oh my.


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 24, 2011)

Skinny little white guy goes into an elevator, looks up and sees this HUGE black guy standing next to him. 

The big guy sees the little man staring at him, he looks down and says: '7 feet tall, 350 pounds, 20 inch penis, 3 pounds of testicles, Turner Brown.' The little guy faints and falls to the floor. The big guy kneels down and brings him to, shaking him. 

The big guy says, 'What's wrong with you?' 

In a weak voice the little guy says, 'What EXACTLY did you say to me?' 

The big dude says, 'I saw your curious look and figured I'd just give you the answers to the questions everyone always asks me. I'm 7 feet tall, I weigh 350 pounds, I have a 20 inch penis, my testicles weigh 3 pounds each and my name is Turner Brown.' 

The little guy says: 'Turner Brown?! Sweet Jesus, I thought you said, "Turn around"..


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 24, 2011)

- For young men, it's a nice ass. Only the most observant will define this as an ass crossing the street. The really observant will see the thong.

- For older men, it is a respectable woman with a nice ass crossing the street. (yes right)

- The perverts will imagine her as a naked woman.

- The wise men will ponder the presence of mind of the photographer in the face of such beauty and gratitude that it was shared with humanity.

- For half of the women, this is an ordinary woman who should not have left home dressed that way.

- The other half is wondering where she bought that blouse.

- The wise women imagine the misery that this will be at age 50.

- Children, the curious, and monks will probably notice a dog driving the taxi..

Don't be alarmed, I didn't see the dog either.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 24, 2011)

What dog?
cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 24, 2011)

I don't know, where did it go?


cannabineer said:


> What dog?
> cn


----------



## gfreeman (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## gfreeman (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## patlpp (Sep 24, 2011)

BDBandit said:


> I dunno where this is from but its pretty funny how he says it
> 
> [youtube]ZOmp3HpAGgM[/youtube]
> 
> ...





Bwpz said:


> That's Gus from Breaking Bad, but I don't remember that part





BDBandit said:


> yeah I know he's in that show, that clip isn't from that show apparently tho





Bwpz said:


> Yeah, I watched it again, don't even sound like him at first


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0928188/
The Box


----------



## BDBandit (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 24, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 1804646
> 
> View attachment 1804647


I thought Hilary's comment was..."No, I did."


cof


----------



## april (Sep 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;EDkVEaDMFTw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDkVEaDMFTw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## robert 14617 (Sep 25, 2011)

sorry if this has been posted before


----------



## Jer La Mota (Sep 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;JvZ4f_Pnk7M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvZ4f_Pnk7M&feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 25, 2011)

Awesomest tattoo in existence.
View attachment 1806338


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 25, 2011)

lol, no, they couldn't spell smoke?


----------



## ANC (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 26, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Awesomest tattoo in existence.
> View attachment 1806338



That's fucking funny!


----------



## SunnyJim (Sep 26, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> this one is too good to miss.
> 
> [video=youtube;RS3iB47nQ6E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RS3iB47nQ6E[/video]


That is so full of win. I grew up in Brussels, and can't count the number of times I've been to that movie theatre. lol @ those big Belgian bikers.


----------



## SunnyJim (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm not sure if this has been posted before:


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Sep 26, 2011)

Jer La Mota said:


> [video=youtube;JvZ4f_Pnk7M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvZ4f_Pnk7M&feature=player_embedded#![/video]


Big bird must be REALLY fucked up to smoke a bong backwards.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 26, 2011)

SunnyJim said:


> That is so full of win. I grew up in Brussels, and can't count the number of times I've been to that movie theatre. lol @ those big Belgian bikers.


Great commercial. Beer, no.


----------



## SunnyJim (Sep 26, 2011)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Great commercial. Beer, no.


Agreed. They can't market their beer on the flavor, so they make gimmicky commercials. Much like Budweiser - awesome commercials, terrible beer.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 26, 2011)

I had to do it.
[video=youtube;ISW1IDroVyY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISW1IDroVyY[/video]


----------



## gfreeman (Sep 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;HN1ru6_u8lY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HN1ru6_u8lY[/video]
Edit: forgot to add, URCA SONG DEAD AHEAD. lol


----------



## SunnyJim (Sep 26, 2011)

Or this one:

[video=youtube;pmmsr7PAhWU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmmsr7PAhWU[/video]


----------



## gfreeman (Sep 26, 2011)

SunnyJim said:


> Or this one:
> 
> [video=youtube;pmmsr7PAhWU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmmsr7PAhWU[/video]


 i cried at the end of that.


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## SunnyJim (Sep 26, 2011)

So many hilarious Bud commercials out there.

Moving away from beer:


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Sep 26, 2011)

[FONT=&quot]A young, very naive, dairy farmer, took a lightning-quick kick from a cow...right in his crotch. Writhing in agony, he fell to the ground.

As soon as he could manage, he took himself to the doctor. He said: "How bad is it Doc? I'm going on my honeymoon next week and my fiancé, who is still a virgin -- in every way."

The doctor told him, "I'll have to put your willy in a splint to let it heal, and keep it straight. It should be okay next week, but leave it on as long as you can." He took four tongue depressors and formed a neat little 4 sided splint, and taped it all together...quite an impressive work of art.

The farmer mentioned none of this to his fiancé, married her, and they went on their honeymoon to Duluth. That night in the Motel 6, the bride ripped open her blouse to reveal her beautiful, untouched breasts. She said: "Sweetheart, you're the first one. No one has EVER seen these."

The groom immediately dropped his pants and replied: "Look at this! .....still in THE CRATE."[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Sep 26, 2011)

[FONT=&quot]In the picture below, we will analyze what it represents to some groups of people.[/FONT]

Read the review after the photo... 




 [FONT=&quot]- For young men, it's a nice ass. Only the most observant will define this as an ass crossing the street. The really observant will see the thong.[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]- For older men, it is a respectable woman with a nice ass crossing the street.[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]- The perverts will imagine her as a naked woman.[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]- The wise men will ponder the presence of mind of the photographer in the face of such beauty and gratitude that it was shared with humanity.[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]
- For half of the women, this is an ordinary woman who should not have left home dressed that way.[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]- The other half is wondering where she bought that blouse.[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]- The wise women imagine the misery that this will be at 50.[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]- Children, the curious, and monks will probably notice a dog driving the taxi.

Don't be alarmed, I didn't see the dog either.[/FONT]


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Sep 26, 2011)

[FONT=&quot]JEWISH DIVORCE...[/FONT]​ ​ [FONT=&quot]A Jewish daughter says to her mother, "I'm divorcing Irv."[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]All he Wants is sex, sex and more sex.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]My vagina is now the size of a 50-cent piece[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]When it used to be the size of a nickel."[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ Her mother says,[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ "You're married to a multi-millionaire businessman,[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ You live in an 8 Bedroom mansion[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ You drive a $250,000 Ferrari,[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ You get $2,000 a week allowance,[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ You take 6 vacations a year and[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ You want to throw all that away...[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]Over 45 cents?"[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Now *that's* a Jewish mother!!![/FONT]


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Sep 26, 2011)

[FONT=&quot]Q: Which sexual position produces the ugliest children?
A: Ask your mom. [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Q: What is the quickest way to clear out a men's restroom?
A: Say, "Nice dick." [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Q: How do you know you're leading a sad life?
A: When a nymphomaniac tells you, "Let's just be friends." [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Q: What do you get when you cross Billy Ray Cyrus and a yeast infection?
A: An itchy, twitchy twat. [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Q: Why is being in the military like a blowjob?
A: The closer you get to discharge, the better you feel. [/FONT]

Q: What is the leading cause of death with lesbians? 
 [FONT=&quot] A: Hair balls [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Q: What can Life Savers do that men cannot?
A: Come in five flavors [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Q: What is good on pizza but bad on pussy?
A: Crust [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Q: Why does Miss Piggy douche with honey?
A: Because Kermit likes sweet and sour pork [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Q: What do you do with 365 used rubbers?
A: Melt them down, make a tire, and call it a Goodyear. [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Q: Why are Monica Lewinsky's cheeks so puffy?
A: She's withholding evidence [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Q: How do you get a nun pregnant?
A: Dress her up as an altar boy [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Q: Why does Santa have such a big sack?
A: Cos he only comes once a year. [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Q: How do you define a "tough girl"
A: She kickstarts her own vibrator or she rolls her own tampons [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 26, 2011)

gfreeman said:


> i cried at the end of that.


Not quite that far for me...But the ending gave me a deep down heart feeling of WOW.


----------



## gopherbuddah (Sep 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;R55e-uHQna0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R55e-uHQna0[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm typing and I'm typing.


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 26, 2011)

*"Even after the Super Bowl victory of the New Orleans Saints, I have noticed a large number of people, implying with bad jokes, that Cajuns aren't smart. I would like to state for the record that I disagree with that assessment. Anybody who would build a city 5 feet below sea level in a hurricane zone and fill it with Democrats who can't swim is a genius".*


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 26, 2011)

_1. When I was born, I was given a choice: A big dick or a good memory... 
I don't remember, what I chose.

2. Your birth certificate is an apology letter from the condom factory.

3. A wife is a sex object. Every time you ask for sex, she objects.

4. Impotence: Nature's way of saying: 'No hard feelings....'

5. There are only two four letter words that are offensive to men: 
'*don't' *and *'stop'*, unless they are used together.

6. Panties: Not the best thing on earth, but next to the best thing on earth.

7. There are three stages of sex in a man's life: Tri Weekly, Try Weekly, and Try Weakly.

8. Virginity can be cured.

9. Virginity is not dignity, its lack of opportunity.

10. Having sex is like playing bridge. 
If you don't have a good partner, you'd better have a good hand.

11. I tried phone sex once, but the holes in the dialer were too small...

12. Marriage is the only war where you get to sleep with the enemy.

13. Q: What's an Australian kiss?
A: The same thing as a French kiss, only down under.

14. A couple just married were happy with the whole thing. 
He was happy with the Hole and she was happy with the_ 
_Thing......

15. Q: What are the three biggest tragedies in a mans life?
A: Life sucks, job sucks, and the wife doesn't.

16. Q: Why do men find it difficult to make eye contact?
A: Breasts don't have eyes.

17. Despite the old saying: 'Don't take your troubles to bed'. 
Many men still sleep with their wives!!_


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 27, 2011)

You just know what's coming!!

[video=youtube;MPnnjgDSA4w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPnnjgDSA4w[/video]


----------



## Jer La Mota (Sep 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;FHJUAlFQ-ec]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHJUAlFQ-ec&feature=results_video&playnext=1&list=PL1C3DDCAA2EB59BB6[/video]


----------



## ANC (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## robert 14617 (Sep 28, 2011)

hanging with the babushka ,that's how i roll


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh, how I like to type


----------



## DaBong (Sep 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;8MTEU4Z0M4Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MTEU4Z0M4Y&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## purpz (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## gfreeman (Sep 28, 2011)

im might be really fucking high right now BUT OMFG THAT SHIT WAS HILARIOUS.


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 28, 2011)

My new home, be it ever so humble. 

[video=youtube;TvSZL4eppTQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvSZL4eppTQ[/video]


----------



## gfreeman (Sep 28, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> My new home, be it so humble.
> 
> [video=youtube;TvSZL4eppTQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvSZL4eppTQ[/video]


 crazy rich guy sees dumpster, turns it into luxury home.

stoner on riu sees crazy rich guys dumpster home, turns it into a grow op.


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 28, 2011)

It would be a good grow op, wouldn't it?


gfreeman said:


> crazy rich guy sees dumpster, turns it into luxury home.
> 
> stoner on riu sees crazy rich guys dumpster home, turns it into a grow op.


----------



## rowlman (Sep 28, 2011)

lol...but he can afford to drink corona


----------



## gfreeman (Sep 28, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> It would be a good grow op, wouldn't it?


no one would ever know! lol. maybe the homeless guy, but someone sees a dumpster and smells 'skunk' they steer clear away. Ingenius i tell you!


----------



## gfreeman (Sep 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;KShkhIXdf1Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KShkhIXdf1Y&feature=fvwp&NR=1[/video]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 28, 2011)

gfreeman said:


> crazy rich guy sees dumpster, turns it into luxury home.
> 
> stoner on riu sees crazy rich guys dumpster home, turns it into a grow op.


The thing looks a lot bigger inside than it does outside. He is like Dr.Who with his Tardis. Police box on the outside and huge inside.
Taking a dump in a dumpster...I hope he has good exhaust fans.


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 28, 2011)

Let us know when you finish the construction w/pics. Love the way you think. lol


gfreeman said:


> no one would ever know! lol. maybe the homeless guy, but someone sees a dumpster and smells 'skunk' they steer clear away. Ingenius i tell you!


----------



## kush fario (Sep 28, 2011)

fuck i would love to build a grow box from a dumpster i could put 2 levels of autoflowers but sadly im not rich  and that viagra add TOO FUNNY! 

reminds me of CAN YOU DO A COCK PUSH UP!?


----------



## gopherbuddah (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry for the link, but it's well worth the click

http://www.fitnessmagazine.com/health/sex/better-sex-guide/sex-positions-that-double-as-exercise/


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 28, 2011)

the message and myself are too short


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 28, 2011)

It's all balloons!


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 28, 2011)

Heat sensitive tile
Can you imagine the impressions you could get from bodies being up against that tile.


----------



## ANC (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## stumps (Sep 29, 2011)

..........


----------



## DaBong (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## ...... (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## ...... (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## ...... (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## gopherbuddah (Sep 29, 2011)

ANC said:


>


I knew it!


----------



## gopherbuddah (Sep 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;vj8Bkn9kaLE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vj8Bkn9kaLE&feature=related[/video]


----------



## gopherbuddah (Sep 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;3FvZXZH-yws]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FvZXZH-yws[/video]


----------



## bengrowin (Sep 29, 2011)

Why don't they just put up a sign saying no box trucks especially dam rented ones?


----------



## gopherbuddah (Sep 29, 2011)

bengrowin said:


> Why don't they just put up a sign saying no box trucks especially dam rented ones?


Then it wouldn't be funny...duh.


----------



## bengrowin (Sep 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;TUmJDVRDRTQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUmJDVRDRTQ&feature=topvideos_mfh[/video]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvF3UZg3NoQ&feature=topvideos_mp&noredirect=1


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 29, 2011)

...... said:


>


 Talk about a drum roll...


----------



## ...... (Sep 29, 2011)

Dirty Harry said:


> Talk about a drum roll...


Im trying to understand why someone would throw that of all things.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2011)

It was a bass thing to do.

<Justin Bieber> Aww, he's not gay. He's just 20% off. cn


----------



## gopherbuddah (Sep 29, 2011)

...... said:


> Im trying to understand why someone would throw that of all things.


 Sometimes you just get so angry you gotta throw something. Sometimes that something just so happens to be a big ass bass drum


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 29, 2011)

The police shield was not spelled in English so I am betting is is a soccer game riot in one of those countries that seem to always have them.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## ...... (Sep 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;nEU1wVuWDDM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEU1wVuWDDM[/video]


----------



## patlpp (Sep 30, 2011)

I don't quite know what he's sayin'


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## gfreeman (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Sep 30, 2011)

Truth is always funnier than fiction, well almost.


----------



## gfreeman (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## gfreeman (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Sep 30, 2011)

dislike, gfreeman. weaksauce all over it.


----------



## gfreeman (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## gfreeman (Sep 30, 2011)

sorry. had to share my memes. weak sauce or not. btw i got a stonger sauce if youd like. just open up and say ahhh. lol

ya some are lame. but fuck it. ITs idontgiveafuck friday. so sorry if these memes let you down.


----------



## ANC (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## gfreeman (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## DaBong (Sep 30, 2011)

Ask me if I give a fuck !


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 30, 2011)

*Good example of a Brain Study: *
If you can read this you have a strong mind: 
7H15 M3554G3 53RV35 7O PR0V3 H0W 0UR M1ND5 C4N D0 4M4Z1NG 7H1NG5! 1MPR3551V3 7H1NG5! 1N 7H3 B3G1NN1NG 17 WA5 H4RD BU7 N0W, 0N 7H15 LIN3 Y0UR M1ND 1S R34D1NG 17 4U70M471C4LLY W17H 0U7 3V3N 7H1NK1NG 4B0U7 17, B3 PROUD! 0NLY C3R741N P30PL3 C4N R3AD 7H15.


----------



## golddog (Sep 30, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> *Good example of a Brain Study: *
> If you can read this you have a strong mind:
> 7H15 M3554G3 53RV35 7O PR0V3 H0W 0UR M1ND5 C4N D0 4M4Z1NG 7H1NG5! 1MPR3551V3 7H1NG5! 1N 7H3 B3G1NN1NG 17 WA5 H4RD BU7 N0W, 0N 7H15 LIN3 Y0UR M1ND 1S R34D1NG 17 4U70M471C4LLY W17H 0U7 3V3N 7H1NK1NG 4B0U7 17, B3 PROUD! 0NLY C3R741N P30PL3 C4N R3AD 7H15.


Took a second cause I'm stoned.


----------



## patlpp (Sep 30, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> *Good example of a Brain Study: *
> If you can read this you have a strong mind:
> 7H15 M3554G3 53RV35 7O PR0V3 H0W 0UR M1ND5 C4N D0 4M4Z1NG 7H1NG5! 1MPR3551V3 7H1NG5! 1N 7H3 B3G1NN1NG 17 WA5 H4RD BU7 N0W, 0N 7H15 LIN3 Y0UR M1ND 1S R34D1NG 17 4U70M471C4LLY W17H 0U7 3V3N 7H1NK1NG 4B0U7 17, B3 PROUD! 0NLY C3R741N P30PL3 C4N R3AD 7H15.


Yet there are spelling Nazis a muck around this place


----------



## Clonex (Sep 30, 2011)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Here's the funny pic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When i saw this i nearly died from laughter!!!!!!!!


----------



## gopherbuddah (Oct 1, 2011)

For sale. AKC regestered hunting beagle. Already professionally trained with plenty of time in the fields. This champion is ready to go. Serious inquiries only please.


----------



## bengrowin (Oct 1, 2011)

Not funny but cool to watch and wish i could experiance it in person!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HcQlQlKt2w


----------



## bengrowin (Oct 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;9HcQlQlKt2w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HcQlQlKt2w[/video]


----------



## ...... (Oct 1, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> *Good example of a Brain Study: *
> If you can read this you have a strong mind:
> 7H15 M3554G3 53RV35 7O PR0V3 H0W 0UR M1ND5 C4N D0 4M4Z1NG 7H1NG5! 1MPR3551V3 7H1NG5! 1N 7H3 B3G1NN1NG 17 WA5 H4RD BU7 N0W, 0N 7H15 LIN3 Y0UR M1ND 1S R34D1NG 17 4U70M471C4LLY W17H 0U7 3V3N 7H1NK1NG 4B0U7 17, B3 PROUD! 0NLY C3R741N P30PL3 C4N R3AD 7H15.


is this from that new show brain games?


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 1, 2011)

Don't know. A friend just sent it to my email. I'm just glad that I could read it, otherwise I'd be thinking Old-Timers was here too, too early/


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 1, 2011)

*Great Truths*​



*1. In my many years I have come to a conclusion that one useless man is a shame, two is a law firm and three or more is a congress.*
 
*--* *John Adams*

*2. If you don't read the newspaper you are uninformed, if you do read the newspaper you are misinformed.*

 *-- Mark Twain*

*3. Suppose you were an idiot. And suppose you were a member of Congress. But then I repeat myself.*

 *-- Mark Twain*

*4. I contend that for a nation to try to tax itself into prosperity is like a man standing in a bucket and trying to lift himself up by the handle.*
 *-- Winston Churchill*

 *5. A government which robs Peter to pay Paul can always depend on the support of Paul.*
 *-- George Bernard Shaw*

 *6. A liberal is someone who feels a great debt to his fellow man, which debt he proposes to payoff with your money.*
 *-- G. Gordon Liddy*

 *7. Democracy must be something more than two wolves and a sheep voting on what to have for dinner.*
 *-- James Bovard, Civil Libertarian (1994)*

 *8. Foreign aid might be defined as a transfer of money from poor people in rich countries to rich people in poor countries.*
 *-- Douglas Casey, Classmate of Bill Clinton at Georgetown University*

 *9. Giving money and power to government is like giving whiskey and car keys to teenage boys.*
*-- P.J. O'Rourke, Civil Libertarian*

 *10. Government is the great fiction, through which everybody endeavors to live at the expense of everybody else.*
*-- Frederic Bastiat, French economist(1801-1850)*

 *11. Government's view of the economy could be summed up in a few short phrases: If it moves, tax it. If it keeps moving, regulate it. And if it stops moving, subsidize it.*
 *-- Ronald Reagan(1986)*

 *12. I don't make jokes. I just watch the government and report the facts.*
 *-- Will Rogers*

 *13. If you think health care is expensive now, wait until you see what it costs when it's free!*
 *-- P.J. O'Rourke*

 *14. In general, the art of government consists of taking as much money as possible from one party of the citizens to give to the other.*
 *-- Voltaire(1764)*

 *15. Just because you do not take an interest in politics doesn't mean politics won't take an interest in you!*
*-- Pericles (430B.C.)*

 *16. No man's life, liberty, or property is safe while the legislature is in session.*
 *-- Mark Twain(1866)*

 *17. Talk is cheap...except when Congress does it.*
 *--Anonymous*

 *18. The government is like a baby's alimentary canal, with a happy appetite at one end and no responsibility at the other.*
*-- Ronald Reagan*

 *19. The inherent vice of capitalism is the unequal sharing of the blessings. The inherent blessing of socialism is the equal sharing of misery.*
*-- Winston Churchill*

 *20. The only difference between a tax man and a taxidermist is that the taxidermist leaves the skin.*
 *-- Mark Twain*

 *21. The ultimate result of shielding men from the effects of folly is to fill the world with fools.*
 *-- Herbert Spencer, English Philosopher (1820-1903)*
 *22. There is no distinctly Native American criminal class...save Congress.*
 *-- Mark Twain*

*23. What this country needs are more unemployed politicians.*
 *-- Edward Langley, Artist (1928-1995)*

 *24. A government big enough to give you everything you want, is strong enough to take everything you have.*
 *-- Thomas Jefferson*

 *25. We hang the petty thieves and appoint the great ones to public office.*
 *--Aesop*


 *FIVE BEST SENTENCES*

 *1. You cannot legislate the poor into prosperity, by legislating the wealth out of prosperity.*

 *2.What one person receives without working for...another person must work for without receiving.*

 *3. The government cannot give to anybody anything that the government does not first take from somebody else.*

 *4. You cannot multiply wealth by dividing it.*

 *5. When half of the people get the idea that they do not have to work, because the other half is going to take care of them, and when the other half gets the idea that it does no good to work, because somebody else is going to get what they work for, that is the beginning of the end of any nation!*

**
*cof*


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 1, 2011)

* 5. When half of the people get the idea that they do not have to work, because the other half is going to take care of them, and when the other half gets the idea that it does no good to work, because somebody else is going to get what they work for, that is the beginning of the end of any nation!

starting to feel this way myself 
 *


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 1, 2011)

Only the French, what else is there to say. lol.

[video=youtube;DOR9-FXdIm0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOR9-FXdIm0[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;wK9PWLC57vA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wK9PWLC57vA&feature=related[/video]

Support my ...


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 1, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> Only the French, what else is there to say. lol.
> 
> [video=youtube;DOR9-FXdIm0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOR9-FXdIm0[/video]


 I bet you will never see anything like that with a deodorant stick...


----------



## Bwpz (Oct 2, 2011)

Kinda old, but still funny xD


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 2, 2011)

what a tard


----------



## HighLife4Me (Oct 2, 2011)

Fast?

[video=youtube;vUh8tH9Z480]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUh8tH9Z480&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 2, 2011)

*These are actual comments made by Mississippi Troopers that were taken off their car videos: 


1. "You know, stop lights don't come any redder
than the one you just went through." 

2. "Relax, the handcuffs are tight because they're
new. They'll stretch after you wear them a while." 

3. "If you take your hands off the car, I'll make
your birth certificate a worthless document."
(My Favorite) 

4. "If you run, you'll only go to jail tired." 

5. "Can you run faster than 1200 feet per second? Because that's the speed of the bullet that'll be chasing you." (LOVE IT) 

6. "You don't know how fast you were going?
I guess that means I can write anything I want
to on the ticket, huh?" 

7. "Yes, sir, you can talk to the shift supervisor,
but I don't think it will help. Oh, did I mention
that I'm the shift supervisor?" 

8. "Warning! You want a warning? O.K, I'm
warning you not to do that again or I'll give you another ticket." 

9. "The answer to this last question will determine whether you are drunk or not. Was Mickey Mouse
a cat or a dog?" 

10. "Fair? You want me to be fair? Listen, fair is
a place where you go to ride on rides, eat cotton candy and corn dogs and step in monkey poop." 

11. "Yeah, we have a quota. Two more tickets
and my wife gets a toaster oven." 

12. "In God we trust; all others we run through NCIC." ( National Crime Information Center ) 

13. "Just how big were those 'two beers' you
say you had?" 

14. "No sir, we don't have quotas anymore.
We used to, but now we're allowed to write as
many tickets as we can." 

15. "I'm glad to hear that the Chief (of Police)
is a personal friend of yours. So you know
someone who can post your bail." 

AND THE WINNER IS.... 

16. "You didn't think we give pretty women
tickets? You're right, we don't. Sign here."*


----------



## gopherbuddah (Oct 2, 2011)

*13. "Just how big were those 'two beers' you
say you had?"*

*My favorite *


----------



## virual blazer (Oct 2, 2011)

i must have spent atleast a hour high going throught these... haaha


----------



## SublimeSilence (Oct 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;iJ4T9CQA0UM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=iJ4T9CQA0UM#![/video]


----------



## ANC (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Oct 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;hp_Mdd8XuVE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hp_Mdd8XuVE[/video]
Frank and Louie the cat, was born with two faces, two mouths, three eyes, and lots of doubts about his future. Twelve years after Marty Stevens rescued him from being put down because of his condition, the exotic blue-eyed rag doll cat is not only thriving but has made it into the 2012 Guinness Book of World Records. He's the longest surviving member of a group known as Janus cats, named for the Roman god of transitions, who has two faces.


----------



## SlimJim503 (Oct 3, 2011)

gfreeman said:


> crazy rich guy sees dumpster, turns it into luxury home.
> 
> stoner on riu sees crazy rich guys dumpster home, turns it into a grow op.


 Ahaha i was thinking the same time like how many watts i could fit in that dumpster hahaha


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## SunnyJim (Oct 3, 2011)

Expectations vs Reality


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 3, 2011)

... spare pair? cn


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 3, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> ... spare pair? cn


 Tattoo nipples on them and see how many people complain...OMG, the children...think of the children...The young ones would probably think lunch.


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 3, 2011)

i say tattoo flys wings on those back titties. there about the right shape.


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Oct 3, 2011)

mmm double sided fatty


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 3, 2011)

Dirty Harry said:


> Tattoo nipples on them and see how many people complain...OMG, the children...think of the children...The young ones would probably think lunch.


 what makes you think there aren't already nipples tattooed on them they would be pointing down just like the ones in front


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 3, 2011)

robert 14617 said:


> what makes you think there aren't already nipples tattooed on them they would be pointing down just like the ones in front


To-shay...you win the point.


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 3, 2011)

Since you found that one so sexy I thought I'd show you some more hot stuff. Brought to you by WW.


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 3, 2011)

This is how I used to feel when I was a personal assistant. 



Better stock up winter is coming. lol.


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 3, 2011)

typing, typing, typing


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 3, 2011)

As much as I see that as disgusting in the light, I could see slow dancing in the dark with ones hands on her back somewhat interesting.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 3, 2011)

I have created a monster ... 

WW, found your Cock Sock maker ... cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 3, 2011)

^^^^^^Don't know where you came up with that one, but it is good.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 3, 2011)

Believe it or not, WW, I searched images for "spare boobs". Also found this here, sort of a novel take on psychiatric lodging gone bad. I think he likes it in there ... cn


----------



## ANC (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 3, 2011)

Did he teach Defense Against the Dark Arts? cn


----------



## Bwpz (Oct 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;yUK5Qp4WPBs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUK5Qp4WPBs[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 4, 2011)

Well, I wonder what it's dispensing?


cannabineer said:


> Believe it or not, WW, I searched images for "spare boobs". Also found this here, sort of a novel take on psychiatric lodging gone bad. I think he likes it in there ... cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 4, 2011)

You named it what?


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 4, 2011)

More you named it what?


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 4, 2011)

Did you notice his little middle finger?


----------



## SublimeSilence (Oct 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;0zxxM9EYQzY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zxxM9EYQzY&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 4, 2011)

SublimeSilence said:


> [video=youtube;0zxxM9EYQzY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zxxM9EYQzY&feature=player_embedded[/video]


 only in europe. 

american police would shut that down so quick.

stupid american police. lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2011)

gfreeman said:


> only in europe.
> 
> american police would shut that down so quick.
> 
> stupid american police. lol.


 
... for a defective rocker panel. cn


----------



## SunnyJim (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Oct 4, 2011)

gfreeman said:


> only in europe.
> 
> american police would shut that down so quick.
> 
> stupid american police. lol.


Now that would be HD radio


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 4, 2011)

.


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 4, 2011)

ROFLMAO. great post WW


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## SublimeSilence (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 4, 2011)

Glad you liked.


gfreeman said:


> ROFLMAO. great post WW


----------



## jonblaze420 (Oct 4, 2011)

that dog didn't pick any of the right cards. what a stupid fucking dog.

he should not be able to work at ANY casino.


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 4, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> that dog didn't pick any of the right cards. what a stupid fucking dog.
> 
> he should not be able to work at ANY casino.


 hes a dog, chill out, not everyone can be king of the jungle yo


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;lYk0EV6MjQw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYk0EV6MjQw[/video]


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 4, 2011)

He fucked up on me too.Fuckin Mangy Bastard.Put him on the street doing tricks.;/


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 4, 2011)

I was like Ohhh Lawwddd.Then I was like OOOhhhh Lawwwwdddd.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 4, 2011)

SublimeSilence said:


>


what kind of bs magic card trick is this and i dont think that dogs needs those glass's he wins everytime


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Oct 4, 2011)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> what kind of bs magic card trick is this and i dont think that dogs needs those glass's he wins everytime


Simple minded fools all of those cards are different than the original set


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## j4droopy (Oct 5, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Did he teach Defense Against the Dark Arts? cn


that is fucking hilarious.


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 5, 2011)

I think he is defying gravity. 



Did you notice the back fuzz?


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 5, 2011)

I love hot rods


----------



## patlpp (Oct 5, 2011)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Simple minded fools all of those cards are different than the original set


Thank You Capt obvious. We were all perplexed.


----------



## goten (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## hoss12781 (Oct 5, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


>


It would appear that the blond in pic five has spilled some sort of lotion or her chest


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 5, 2011)

hoss12781 said:


> It would appear that the blond in pic five has spilled some sort of lotion or her chest


Oh Snap.Good Eye Hoss.Lol


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 5, 2011)

_*Advanced Planking *_


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 5, 2011)

I wasn't going to post it, but then I thought what the heck?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 5, 2011)

That snot funny ... cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 5, 2011)

It's snot?


cannabineer said:


> That snot funny ... cn


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 5, 2011)

I found this harmless photo during my last Google safari. In a recipes blog. What made me lol was the caption: Crab Snot on a Stick. cn 




caption: "Close-up of crab snot on a stick".


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 5, 2011)

Yuck. The name kills it for me that's for sure. Wait, I think my stomach is turning.


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 5, 2011)

_*Remember Winter Is Coming...*_


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## goten (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## guest420 (Oct 5, 2011)

a lot of "spice" going around at the rockstar uproar festival i went to. people were afraid to bring in real weed. fucking pussys. the guy next to us in the lawn was freaking out and look like shit. he kept telling us they dont show up in drug test and it was safe. ya right. ill stick to my real mary jane i thank you. lol

[video=youtube;gAmr60UJvIU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAmr60UJvIU&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;QQvqeT-7dSo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQvqeT-7dSo&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Bwpz (Oct 5, 2011)

guest420 said:


> a lot of "spice" going around at the rockstar uproar festival i went to. people were afraid to bring in real weed. fucking pussys. the guy next to us in the lawn was freaking out and look like shit. he kept telling us they dont show up in drug test and it was safe. ya right. ill stick to my real mary jane i thank you. lol
> 
> [video=youtube;gAmr60UJvIU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAmr60UJvIU&feature=related[/video]
> 
> [video=youtube;QQvqeT-7dSo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQvqeT-7dSo&feature=related[/video]


That last video is fake, you can tell haha


----------



## goten (Oct 5, 2011)

Bwpz said:


> That last video is fake, you can tell haha



How can you tell , 

This is how to tell your neighbors to kiss you ass lol


----------



## guest420 (Oct 5, 2011)

how is it fake he smoked that crap every night before bed. it built up in his system until it damaged it


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 5, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 1821675









That pumpkin reminded me of this pic.


----------



## 0calli (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 5, 2011)

Ooooh, I like yours better.


Carne Seca said:


> That pumpkin reminded me of this pic.


----------



## 0calli (Oct 5, 2011)

Its brittany bitch !!!! Lolwhy cant i be so lucky epic !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 5, 2011)

A few fails that made me laugh tonight.


----------



## ANC (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## gopherbuddah (Oct 6, 2011)

_ I saw this while out and about and today. _


----------



## ANC (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 6, 2011)

Battle Shots. Now that's the way to play Battle Ships!

Edit: ANC is right it should be Battle Sips.


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 6, 2011)

nice doggie ... now give me the broccoli ... 
Angle Grinder Hero cracks me up!! cn


----------



## ANC (Oct 6, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> Battle Shots. Now that's the way to play Battle Ships!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1822584


its called battlesips


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Oct 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;tw7uhVtpI5I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=tw7uhVtpI5I[/video]


----------



## Big P (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Oct 6, 2011)

wow I came across this.


not funny at all just figure ill post it


----------



## Big P (Oct 6, 2011)

funny thing about this one is, when i am stressed out at work and worried about a bunch of bullshit. I remind myself I will be dead soon enough and how much all this bullshit doesnt matter. I could be dead tomorrow


This line of thinking helps incase you find yourself "giving a fuck"

Kids kinda throw a wrench in that whole reasoning though. Now I cant even not give a fuck!!!!! fuck!


----------



## bengrowin (Oct 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;3gi6Ohnp9x8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=3gi6Ohnp9x8[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;u3mx5n6HSOs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3mx5n6HSOs[/video]


----------



## stumps (Oct 6, 2011)

View attachment 1823167View attachment 1823169


----------



## april (Oct 6, 2011)

LMFAO This was inside the ladies washroom when i worked in toronto, i did ask my boss WTF ?? lol He explained that the contractor messed up large, these were suppose to be 2 seperate stalls!!! rflmao but i also questioned which was put in first the walls or plumbimg, lol he answered walls with a smirk bahahahaha


----------



## 0calli (Oct 6, 2011)

i wish i couls negatively rep that post what a shame not you but the pic


Big P said:


> wow I came across this.
> 
> 
> not funny at all just figure ill post it


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 6, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> Battle Shots. Now that's the way to play Battle Ships!
> 
> Edit: ANC is right it should be Battle Sips.
> 
> ...


Well screw me! I think I just might make this. Red Green like...good use of duct tape


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 6, 2011)

Yes, she is wear shorts.


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 6, 2011)

Yes, I do hate spiders.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 6, 2011)

bengrowin said:


> [video=youtube;3gi6Ohnp9x8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=3gi6Ohnp9x8[/video]


That's a bad acid trip waiting to happen.


----------



## Bwpz (Oct 6, 2011)

Now only if we had a machine like that that didn't walk like a woman in high heels lol.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Oct 6, 2011)

april said:


> LMFAO This was inside the ladies washroom when i worked in toronto, i did ask my boss WTF ?? lol He explained that the contractor messed up large, these were suppose to be 2 seperate stalls!!! rflmao but i also questioned which was put in first the walls or plumbimg, lol he answered walls with a smirk bahahahaha


they are not fat people stalls i guess


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 6, 2011)

I thought it was a bathroom for when you had the flu really bad or food poisoning. You know, when it comes out off both ends at once.


----------



## ANC (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## CR500ROOST (Oct 6, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 1818776
> 
> This is how I used to feel when I was a personal assistant.
> 
> ...


 If i ever need a funny pic ill goto you.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## hoss12781 (Oct 7, 2011)

[/QUOTE]

Chris Farley as Alice in Wonderland - excellent.


----------



## ANC (Oct 7, 2011)

http://vimeo.com/dustinfarrell/landscapes2


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 7, 2011)

Another friday Night,My Lady,My Herb and My Elements.




View attachment 1825027


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;MClXfX-WZpY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MClXfX-WZpY[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;xBOMjZU-aCE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBOMjZU-aCE[/video]


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;1ItxVWTikGI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ItxVWTikGI&feature=related[/video]sorry. ADD. i saw beer commercial.


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 7, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XoMVtqYdsA&feature=related[video=youtube;-XoMVtqYdsA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XoMVtqYdsA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 7, 2011)

I love Chappelle, wish he'd come back and do a tv show again.


----------



## NoSwag (Oct 7, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRZ2Sh5-XuM


This is me everytime i try to get a new pipe, and i still dont have a new one


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## gopherbuddah (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 8, 2011)

*






this is so appropriate 
*


----------



## Big P (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Oct 8, 2011)

[youtube]pDdeOncpD5E[/youtube]


----------



## SublimeSilence (Oct 8, 2011)

If you were a TMNT fan when you were little you will love this!

[video=youtube;5v-pcgfQ7Hg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5v-pcgfQ7Hg&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Big P (Oct 8, 2011)

the republican canidate for president is not half white. Obama: only half black, thats right folks obama is only 50% black the other half is white devil

thats right the republican canidate is more black than the democratic canidate. 

therefore if you dont support Herman Cain you are a Racist   ZING!!!!!!!!!

















this guy has never run for office in his life










And yes this post is very funny


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 8, 2011)

Now this is a business card


----------



## Big P (Oct 8, 2011)

hmmmm they should make one for the guys


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 8, 2011)

I like that idea, are you on it, yet?


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 8, 2011)

Fly birdie Fly


----------



## Big P (Oct 8, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> I like that idea, are you on it, yet?


 
*Ofcoarse, why heres my card:*


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 8, 2011)

Lmao ^^^^^^^


----------



## gopherbuddah (Oct 8, 2011)

Not a picture but worth posting. The shit you find on craig's list.


*seeking bathroom exhibitionist (nj, ny, pa)*

Date: 2011-10-08, 4:56PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

 
When I was younger I used to hang out with a neighbor who used to have me come into the bathroom with her and watch her/ help her. It was very exciting and erotic to me. I'm looking for a woman who is sincere, real, open minded, fun-loving, who would enjoy this as much as I do. Someone D&D free, however, I am not necessarily looking for intimate contact. If you would be open to, or into this, I'd love to hear from you. Sincere replies only please.


----------



## dangledo (Oct 8, 2011)

how to shut up a politician... http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/81901742/


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 9, 2011)

typing, typing, typing.


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## patlpp (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks WW, dangedo, gopher for bringing back LOL's not political crap. I'm for Cain but please put that in other threads.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## gopherbuddah (Oct 9, 2011)

Not the best title but a funny video I promise


[video=youtube;kdbzPOLtcTA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdbzPOLtcTA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## justcallmenasty (Oct 9, 2011)

lol if we get enough snow this year im gonna build some stuff like that.


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 9, 2011)

There's that four letter word again.


justcallmenasty said:


> lol if we get enough snow this year im gonna build some stuff like that.


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah, right there. lol


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 9, 2011)

robert 14617 said:


>


That would majorly suck!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 9, 2011)

*Act natural... act natural...*


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## sunni (Oct 10, 2011)

ANC said:


>




omfg that is just percious


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Oct 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;NMm8fjgaVMI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=NMm8fjgaVMI[/video]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 10, 2011)

Jabba the Hut seems a little pissed.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 10, 2011)

RyanTheRhino said:


> [video=youtube;NMm8fjgaVMI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=NMm8fjgaVMI[/video]


Fuck I wanted to knock that dude's teeth out after 30 seconds of listening to him.


----------



## lokie (Oct 10, 2011)

I feel this way all too often.

[video=youtube;C-okDJA5CVw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-okDJA5CVw[/video]


----------



## gopherbuddah (Oct 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;S2oymHHyV1M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2oymHHyV1M[/video] This is another reason to not take up mountain biking.


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 10, 2011)

Typical male.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 10, 2011)

*Oh... Your'e home early...




*


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## goten (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## goten (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## gopherbuddah (Oct 11, 2011)

On Haloween no one's safe.


----------



## gopherbuddah (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 11, 2011)

"Costume Fail" sent me on a quick Google search to illustrate the coolest Hallowe'en costume I ever saw ... Back before the Touch-Tone era really took hold, two kids dressed as a telephone. One kid was the receiver and the other was the handset ... and the cardboard outfits were connected by a length of curly rope. Awesome. 

I did find this giggler however ... cn


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 11, 2011)

This one made me lol!


----------



## ANC (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 11, 2011)

It's twice the toilet paper. lol


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm scared.


----------



## gopherbuddah (Oct 11, 2011)

This is the funniest shit I have read here. WW you have out done yourself. Must've been a pain in the ass trying to question him.


----------



## gopherbuddah (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## jonblaze420 (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 11, 2011)

View attachment 1831589


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 11, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> This is the funniest shit I have read here. WW you have out done yourself. Must've been a pain in the ass trying to question him.


The authorities needed a scapegoat. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 11, 2011)

WW, some of those are awesome ... "winning at securing gravel", priceless! cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 11, 2011)

Carne I thought you'd like that one.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 11, 2011)

it's an aMENome...


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 11, 2011)

*The latest toy has hit the shops... a talking Muslim doll. 

Nobody knows what the hell it says, because no one has the guts to pull the cord.*


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 11, 2011)

RIU AT WORK yur saftey is a HIGH priority cn


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 11, 2011)

I'd say no, too.


----------



## Bwpz (Oct 11, 2011)

Hores make you feel good.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 11, 2011)

dirtyho1968 said:


>


 Damn, I remember that scene from the episode when I was younger. Feeling a little old here now....


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 12, 2011)

Don't know why this just made me smile.

[video=youtube;1F6lIDsWSQo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1F6lIDsWSQo[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 12, 2011)

Talk about being in the wrong place at the wrong time. 

[video=youtube;c5A-LXdsiXo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5A-LXdsiXo&NR=1[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 12, 2011)

I remember telling someone here that in the middle of the night when I have to pad my way down the hall to the bathroom that I turn on the light with I get there and this is the reason why. 

[video=youtube;sxiU5-c1iqQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxiU5-c1iqQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## gopherbuddah (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## estesj (Oct 12, 2011)

http://youtu.be/-qsclhKhAss


----------



## ANC (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 12, 2011)

ANC said:


>


 And that's why you wear seat belts...so your dumb ass doesn't fall out of the car.


----------



## SublimeSilence (Oct 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;im1iNq02Kz0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=im1iNq02Kz0[/video]

OMG this is one of the coolest inventions EVER!

Too bad it costs waaay more than I could ever afford.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 12, 2011)

SublimeSilence said:


> [video=youtube;im1iNq02Kz0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=im1iNq02Kz0[/video]
> 
> OMG this is one of the coolest inventions EVER!
> 
> Too bad it costs waaay more than I could ever afford.


As an hourly rental, one could make a fortune with that. I would rent it if the price was right.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 12, 2011)

Dirty Harry said:


> As an hourly rental, one could make a fortune with that. I would rent it if the price was right.


Not convinced of that. Inexperienced renters? If you ran that concession from your backyard you could put "farmer" as your profession with everyone planting face.


----------



## fssalaska (Oct 12, 2011)

........................


----------



## fssalaska (Oct 12, 2011)

wideload.


----------



## fssalaska (Oct 12, 2011)

[video]http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/216207/[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 12, 2011)

This dizzy broad, yes, it is a real police chase. 

[video=youtube;fjbci5ueQ4A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjbci5ueQ4A[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 12, 2011)

I can't believe how far that truck got under that bridge. Wow.


fssalaska said:


> View attachment 1833347........................


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 12, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 1827338
> 
> View attachment 1827339View attachment 1827340
> 
> ...


I would love that shower curtain for christmas please WW.


----------



## ANC (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## Bwpz (Oct 12, 2011)

ANC said:


>


Looks fake to me...


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 12, 2011)

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## estesj (Oct 12, 2011)

The adult care bear! Not so Gay as the baby one!


----------



## PetFlora (Oct 13, 2011)

ANC said:


>


Peace MOTHER FUCKER


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Oct 13, 2011)

hahah so true


----------



## estesj (Oct 13, 2011)

Morgan Lynn said:


> View attachment 1834540
> 
> hahah so true


 aaahahahaha hell na! You aint bullshitten!


----------



## Razztafarai (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## estesj (Oct 13, 2011)

I need a large sectional couch and table moved from Norristown PA, to Lincoln NE. Give me a quote, I am offering $1000.00 but am willing to negotiate. You should be able to fit it all in a 16` truck. *Timmy Tucker to ****************@**********.org* 

Hey, 

I saw your ad on ********** and think I can help. I regularly take my Ford Festiva to Tallahassee, FL, and I could drop your stuff off along the way. 

Let me know if you are interested, 

Tim 


*David ********** to Timmy Tucker* 

wtf? lincoln is not on the way to florida. are you serious? it would never fit in your festiva anyway. 

*Timmy Tucker to ****************@**********.org*

Dave,

Please do not underestimate or insult my Festiva. I swapped the motor with a Ford F350 and am completely capable of towing your sofa on my boat rack. You can even sit on it if you like. 

Lincoln is on the way to Florida, and I would have no problem dropping your couch off there, as long as you drop your attitude with me. 

- Tim 

*David ********** to Timmy Tucker* 

yeay your full of shit. you have a truck motor in your shitty little festiva? bull fucking shit. do you even know where lincoln is? its in NEBRASKA, dumbass! how the FUCK is that on the way to florida 

*Timmy Tucker to ****************@**********.org* 

Dave, 

I don`t appreciate you insulting my car. How would you like it if I insulted your couch? Hopefully I won`t have to resort to that. I am aware that Nebraska is a little bit out of the way, but I was willing to do this out of the kindness of my heart. Now I am seriously reconsidering. 

- Tim 

*David ********** to Timmy Tucker* 

I DONT WANT UR FUCKING HELP WITH UR SHITTY LITTLE CAR. GO AHEAD INSULT MY COUCH OOH IM FUCKIN SCARED 

*Timmy Tucker to ****************@**********.org* 

Dave, 

I warned you not to insult my car. Well I have something to say about your couch. It sucks! The cushions are probably old, ripped and crusty, and sitting on it is very uncomfortable. Your table sounds like a piece of shit too. Fuck you. I hope you never get laid on that couch again. 

- Tim 

*David ********** to Timmy Tucker* 

FUCK OFF


----------



## ChronicObsession (Oct 13, 2011)

LMAO dude, you just had to go there, and we all laughed


dirtyho1968 said:


> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.
> View attachment 1833830


----------



## ANC (Oct 13, 2011)

popcorn


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 14, 2011)

Mr. Sock?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## towelie... (Oct 14, 2011)

View attachment 1835996

View attachment 1835997

View attachment 1835998


----------



## towelie... (Oct 14, 2011)

View attachment 1836095


----------



## ANC (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## towelie... (Oct 14, 2011)

View attachment 1836200


----------



## DST (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## Razztafarai (Oct 14, 2011)

tissue cross section of a marram grass leaf


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 14, 2011)

Must be one of those DMT-bearing grasses ... cn


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Oct 14, 2011)

thast one happy leaf


----------



## gopherbuddah (Oct 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;8mWW6kRITEY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mWW6kRITEY[/video]


----------



## patlpp (Oct 14, 2011)

^^^^^^OUTSTANDING!! Makes you look deep down inside yourself to think "what is this all about? This thing called life?" True art !


----------



## herbose (Oct 14, 2011)

Soooo, you take trips to Thailand? I've spent a good part of the last 27 years in Pattaya. I'm living in northern Thailand now.


----------



## herbose (Oct 15, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> *Great Truths*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"America will be the greatest, most powerful country on earth until the politicians realize they can bribe the people with their own money." Alex deToqueville 19th century


----------



## herbose (Oct 15, 2011)

Bwpz said:


> Kinda old, but still funny xD


8 mimutes in the microwave......he fried her pussy, no wonder she's crying. KFP!


----------



## herbose (Oct 15, 2011)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Simple minded fools all of those cards are different than the original set


Bingo! A simple old trick.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2011)

This tattoo is a catastrophe. cn


----------



## patlpp (Oct 15, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> This tattoo is a catastrophe. cn


*That top one is one fucked-up , raggedy-ass embarrassment. If that guy gains more weight, that will be one stretched out pussy *


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2011)

Aww, I liked the cat. the brown was quite the touch imo ...


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 15, 2011)

oops didn't see that posted already. Lets try this one.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2011)

Great Scott, I thought that the guy carrying Happy Cactus girl had a rubber glove as a hat! cn


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## herbose (Oct 15, 2011)

Wow, I haven't been on RIU in a long time, stopped by to see what was going on and started on page one of this thread, that was about a month ago. I finally got to the end.
Anyhoooo, I thought this was hilarious: BBC in Iraq.

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=bbc+in+iraq&aq=f


----------



## herbose (Oct 15, 2011)

This guy's sitting in a bar talking to a stranger, he says "Took my wife out to fancy restaurant last night and everyone kept staring at us and staring at us. I know we seem like an odd couple, I'm 52 and she's only 20, but they kept staring and staring. Completely ruined our tenth anniversary."


----------



## herbose (Oct 15, 2011)

This guy walks into his favorite bar and see's a good buddy sitting there, he walks up and says "You won't believe what happened to me yesterday, I was walking by the railroad tracks and found a woman tied to the tracks, I untied her and she came home with me and we had amazing sex, we did it in the kitchen, in the dining room in, in every room in the house all night long!
His buddy says "Wow, that's an amazing story, was she good looking?"
He says "I don't know, I never did find her head."


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 16, 2011)

herbose, i invite you to check out the thread "guy walks into a bar ... " Many good jokes there. cn


----------



## herbose (Oct 16, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> herbose, i invite you to check out the thread "guy walks into a bar ... " Many good jokes there. cn


Thanks cn, I didn't even know there was such a thread.

A guy is driving around the back woods of Montana and he sees a sign in front of a broken down shanty-style house: 'Talking Dog For Sale ' He rings the bell and the owner appears and tells him the dog is in the backyard. 

The guy goes into the backyard and sees a nice looking Labrador retriever sitting there. 

'You talk?' he asks. 

'Yep,' the Lab replies. 

After the guy recovers from the shock of hearing a dog talk, he says 'So, what's your story?' 

The Lab looks up and says, 'Well, I discovered that I could talk when I was pretty young. I wanted to help the government, so I told the CIA. In no time at all they had me jetting from country to country, sitting in rooms with spies and world leaders, because no one figured a dog would be eavesdropping.' 

'I was one of their most valuable spies for eight years running. But the jetting around really tired me out, and I knew I wasn't getting any younger so I decided to settle down. 

I signed up for a job at the airport to do some undercover security, wandering near suspicious characters and listening in. I uncovered some incredible dealings and was 
awarded a batch of medals.' 'I got married, had a mess of puppies, and now I'm just retired.' 

The guy is amazed. He goes back in and asks the owner what he wants for the dog. 

'Ten dollars,' the guy says. 

'Ten dollars? This dog is amazing! Why on earth are you selling him so cheap?' 

'Because he's a liar. He never did any of that crap.' 
</B></I></U>


----------



## Razztafarai (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## Razztafarai (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## herbose (Oct 16, 2011)

*Pet Fish*
Posted by 1STSGT on Jun 20, 2011 09:31

A redneck with a bucket full of live fish was approached recently by agame warden in Central Mississippi as he started to drive his boat away from a lake. 

The game warden asked the man, "May I see your fishing license please?" 

"Naw, sir," replied the redneck. "I don't need none of them there papers. These here are my pet fish." 

"Pet fish??" 

"Yep. Once a week, I bring these here fish o'mine down to the lake and let 'em swim 'round for a while. Then when I whistle, they swim right backinto my net and I take 'em home." 

"What a line of bull....you're under arrest." 

The redneck said, "It's the truth, Mr. Gov'ment Man. I'll show ya! We do this all the time!!" 

"WE do, now, do WE?" smirked the warden. "PROVE it!" 

The redneck released the fish into the lake and stood and waited. After a few minutes, the warden said, "Well?" 

"Well, WHUT?" said the redneck. 

The warden asked, "When are you going to call them back?" 

"Call who back?" 

"The FISH," replied the warden! 

"Whut fish?" asked the redneck. 
​


----------



## Bwpz (Oct 16, 2011)

herbose said:


> *Pet Fish*
> Posted by 1STSGT on Jun 20, 2011 09:31
> 
> A redneck with a bucket full of live fish was approached recently by agame warden in Central Mississippi as he started to drive his boat away from a lake.
> ...


That's a good one lol


----------



## herbose (Oct 16, 2011)

Teacher: Class, it's an interesting liguistic fact that, in English, a double negative forms a positive. In some languages though, such as Russian, a double negative is still a negative. However, there is no language in which a double positive can form a negative. 

Student: Yeah, right.


----------



## herbose (Oct 16, 2011)

Two guys sitting in a bar, one says to the other, "What's your favorite sexual position?"
The other guy says, "Wellll, I'm partial to Rodeo Sex."
First guy says, "I never heard of Rodeo Sex, how do you do it."
Other guy says, "You get the woman down on all fours then you enter her from behind and reach around and grab her tits and say "Wow these feel just like your sister's."..............then you try to hold on for eight seconds." ​


----------



## herbose (Oct 16, 2011)

Question: How much cocaine did Charlie Sheen snort? 

Answer: Enough to kill 2 1/2 men!


----------



## herbose (Oct 16, 2011)

On a bitterly cold winter morning a husband and wife in Cleveland were 
> listening to the radio during breakfast. They heard the announcer say, 
> "We are going to have 8 to 10 inches of snow today. You must park your car 
> on the even-numbered side of the street, so the snowplows can get through." 
> So the good wife went out and moved her car. 
> 
> A week later while they are eating breakfast again, the radio 
> announcer said, "We are expecting 10 to 12 inches of snow today. You must 
> park your car on the odd-numbered side of the street, so the snowplows can 
> get through." 
> 
> The good wife went out and moved her car again. 
> 
> The next week they are again having breakfast, when the radio 
> announcer says, "We are expecting 12 to 14 inches of snow today. You must 
> park ...." Then the electric power went out. 
> 
> The good wife was very upset, and with a worried look on her 
> face she said, " I don't know what to do. Which side of the street do I 
> need 
> to park on so the snowplows can get through?" 
> 
> Then with the love and understanding in his voice that all men 
> who are married to blondes exhibit, the husband replied, "Why don't you 
> just leave the car in the garage this time?"


----------



## herbose (Oct 16, 2011)

On a joint military exercise an English soldier, an American solider,and a Russian soldier found them- selves sharing a tent while on a military exercise and the conversation turned towards how well fed each of them was. 

"In the Russian army we get 2000 calories of food a day" said the Russian. 

"Well," said the Englishman, "in the British army we are given 4000 calories of food a day." 

"That's nothing," said the American, "in the US army we get 8000 calories of food a day." 

At this the Russian got very annoyed. "Nonsense," he said, "how could one man eat so much cabbage?"


----------



## herbose (Oct 16, 2011)

How to Bathe the Cat 
1. Thoroughly clean toilet. 
2. Lift both lids and add shampoo 
3. Find and soothe cat as you carry it to the bathroom. 
4. In one swift move, place cat in toilet, close both lids, and stand on top so cat cannot escape. 
5. The cat will self agitate and will produce ample suds. (ignore rucus from inside toilet, cat is enjoying this) 
6. Flush toilet 3 or 4 times. This provides power rinse, which is quite effective. Cat is too big to go anywhere. 
7. Have someone open outside door,stand as far from toilet as possible, and quickly lift both lids. 
8. Clean cat will rocket out of toilet and outdoors, where he will air dry. Cat will return when hungry. 
Sincerly, The Dog


----------



## ANC (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## patlpp (Oct 17, 2011)

That wrecking ball was fuckin awesome


----------



## PetFlora (Oct 17, 2011)

herbose said:


> This guy's sitting in a bar talking to a stranger, he says "Took my wife out to fancy restaurant last night and everyone kept staring at us and staring at us. I know we seem like an odd couple, I'm 52 and she's only 20, but they kept staring and staring. Completely ruined our tenth anniversary."


*TRUE STORY: *30 some years ago (I was 35, but looked younger) my girl friend was 20; she looked 15. We went to a James Taylor concert. The volunteer taking tickets was an old man. As he took out ticket he said to me "*You and your daughter have a nice time"
*


----------



## DaBong (Oct 17, 2011)

COMPUTER NERD ALERT!!!!


----------



## goten (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## redivider (Oct 17, 2011)

damn right i'm free....


----------



## ohmy (Oct 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;3fBptQw65RQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=3fBptQw65RQ[/video]


----------



## ANC (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## herbose (Oct 18, 2011)

I miss George Carlin, he is one of my all time favorite comics. Few people know that he was a standard standup comic until he started smoking weed in the sixties (about the same time as me.....interesting coincidence). He re-invented himself as the "Hippie Dippie Weatherman" and performed on "The Smother's Brothers Show" and other topically progressive comedy shows of the time. "Tomorrows high?......as soon as I wake up." If you don't know what "Toure de Force" means look it up in the dictionary......"Anything like George Carlin's MODERN MAN." If you've seen this watch it again, it never gets old. If you've never seen it......buckle your seat belts. You gotta see this. Here it is:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNtRO3IrGg4


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 18, 2011)

Parental Awards and the Nominees are...


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Oct 18, 2011)

what the hell is the last pic?! did they go to baby walmart?!


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 18, 2011)

Some how it got stuck there, maybe it ate the baby. lol


smokinheavy79 said:


> what the hell is the last pic?! did they go to baby walmart?!


----------



## Logges (Oct 18, 2011)

patlpp said:


> Yet there are spelling Nazis a muck around this place


I think its fair to correct when words are misspelled, not when it was a mistake
like its different missing a key than spelling a word incorrectly.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2011)

patlpp said:


> Yet there are spelling Nazis *a muck* around this place


"amok".  cn


----------



## ANC (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Tenner (Oct 18, 2011)

Pretty stupid yet so funny 

http://boards.420chan.org/psy/src/1318965997393.png

I`m shit at figuring how to post pictures big on RIU, try the link instead.


----------



## herbose (Oct 18, 2011)

A woman arrived at a party. While scanning the guests, she spotted an attractive man standing alone. She approached him, smiled and said, "Hello. My name is Carmen." "That's a beautiful name," he replied. "Is it a family name?" "No," she replied. As a matter of fact I gave it to myself. It represents the things that I enjoy the most - cars and men. Therefore I chose "Carmen". "What's your name?" she asked. He answered "B.J. Titsengolf."


----------



## ChronicObsession (Oct 18, 2011)

I like black people and I like chicken and I like old white Grandpas. It's just a funny picture based on American stereotyping... ROFL


----------



## herbose (Oct 18, 2011)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial]A guy goes to a doctor and says, "Doc, you've got to help me. My penis is orange." Doctor pauses to think and asks the guy to drop his pants so he can check. Damned if the guy's penis isn't orange. Doc tells the guy, "This is very strange. Sometimes things like this are caused by a lot of stress in a person's life."

Probing as to the causes of possible stress, the doc asks the guy, "How are things going at work?" The guy responds that he was fired about six weeks ago. The doctor tells him that this must be the cause of the stress. Guy responds, "No. The boss was a real asshole, I had to work 20-30 hours of overtime every week and I had no say in anything that was happening. I found a new job a couple of weeks ago where I can set my own hours, I'm getting paid double what I got on the old job and the boss is a really great guy." So the doc figures this isn't the reason.

He asks the guy, "How's your home life?" The guy says, "Well, I got divorced about eight months ago." The doc figures that this has got to be the reason for all of the guys stress. Guy says, "No. For years, all I listened to was nag, nag, nag. God, am I glad to be rid of that old bitch." So the doc takes a few minutes to think a little longer.

He inquires, "Do you have any hobbies or a social life?" The guy replies, "No, not really. Most nights I sit home, watch some porno flicks and munch on Cheetos."[/FONT]


----------



## welby (Oct 18, 2011)

God this is a great thread


----------



## ANC (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## BA142 (Oct 18, 2011)

.........;.


----------



## Louis541 (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## herbose (Oct 19, 2011)

a kid aged 9 walks in the corridor and hears some noise from his sisters, aged 16, bedroom. he comes close to the door and watches from the key hole and sees his sister naked caressing herself and saying, oh I want a boy, oh I need a boy, so the kid does not understand and continues his road. the next day, same thing, the day after also, the fourth day when he looks through the key hole, he sees his sister naked with a boy kissing each other and etc, so he turns back quickly to his room, takes off his clothes and begins caressing himself saying, oh I want a bycicle, I need a byciycle​


----------



## herbose (Oct 19, 2011)

Hard Times:

Harry and his wife are having hard financial times, so they decide she'll become a hooker.

She's not quite sure what to do, so Harry says, "Stand in front of that bar and pick up a guy. Tell him a hundred bucks. If you've got a question, I'll be parked around the corner.

She's not there five minutes when a guy pulls up and says, "How much?"

"A hundred dollars."

"Damn. All I've got is thirty."

"Hold on," she says and runs back to Harry. "What can he get for thirty dollars?"

"A handjob," Harry replies.

She runs back and tells the guy all he gets for thirty dollars is a handjob.

He says okay, she gets in the car, he unzips his pants, and out pops a simply HUGE male unit.

She stares at it for a minute, and then says, "I'll be right back."

She runs back around the corner and says breathlessly, "Harry, can you loan this guy seventy bucks?"​


----------



## herbose (Oct 19, 2011)

A pirate goes into a bar and sits down.
The bartender says:
"Wow, you look like you've had a long life. Tell me about it. How did you get your wooden leg?"
" Arrr.... me ship capsized and a shark bit me leg off. Then while loading
a canon it blew me hand clean off". 
"What about the eye-patch?".
"I happened to look up when a gull flying overhead crapped in me eye".
"Well, that's not that bad..is it?"
"It was the first day I got me hook".


----------



## herbose (Oct 19, 2011)

A new Army Captain was assigned to an outfit in a remote post in the
> African desert.
> During his first inspection of the outfit, he noticed a camel hitched up
> behind the mess tent. He asks the Sergeant why the camel is kept there.
> The nervous sergeant said, "Well sir, as you know, there are 250 men here
> on the post and no women. And sir, sometimes the men have 'urges'. That's
> why we have the camel."
> The Captain says, "I can't say that I condone this, but I understand about
> urges, so the camel can stay." 
> About a month later, the Captain starts having his own urges. 
> Crazy with passion, he asks the Sergeant to bring the camel to his tent.
> Putting a ladder behind the camel, the Captain stands on the ladder, pulls
> his pants down and has wild, insane sex with the camel. 
> When he's done, he asks the Sergeant, "Is that how the men do it?", "No,
> not really, Sir...They usually just ride the camel into town where the
> girls are...


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## goten (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 19, 2011)

Two of the greatest qualities in life are: 
1. Patience

2. Wisdom


----------



## swisherking (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## bengrowin (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## ChronicObsession (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## ChronicObsession (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## welby (Oct 19, 2011)

..........................


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 19, 2011)

ANC said:


>


That's bad ass!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## RollMeOne420 (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 19, 2011)

RollMeOne420 said:


> View attachment 1846612
> Nice


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## ohmy (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## ohmy (Oct 19, 2011)

This is a bonus item as the penis belongs to an animal not a human. Kenneth Pinyan (June 22, 1960 &#8211; July 2, 2005) was a Boeing engineer residing in Washington who engaged in receptive anal sex with full-size stallions at a farm near the city of Enumclaw. He videotaped those sex acts and distributed them informally under the name Mr Hands. During a July 2005 sex act, videotaped by a friend, he suffered a perforated colon and later died of his injuries. Killed by a horse&#8217;s penis: fail.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 19, 2011)

ohmy should change his name to ohno. yikes.


----------



## ANC (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## ChronicObsession (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## bengrowin (Oct 20, 2011)

AFP
An image captured by AFP from a cell phone purportedly shows a wounded or dead Muammar Qaddafi.


NO-MO Qaddafi


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 20, 2011)

A very creative way to quit a job. 

[video=youtube;_SmMq8jNN_A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SmMq8jNN_A[/video]


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 20, 2011)

bengrowin said:


> AFP
> An image captured by AFP from a cell phone purportedly shows a wounded or dead Muammar Qaddafi.
> 
> 
> NO-MO Qaddafi


Wow. I have a faint hope that now the killing will stop. Very faint.


----------



## DaBong (Oct 20, 2011)

Well.....football season starts soon....who wants one of these? LOL


----------



## bengrowin (Oct 20, 2011)

How would the killing ever stop? Someone is always going to want to kill someone that they think is a bad guy. We will never stop killing....


----------



## bengrowin (Oct 20, 2011)

DaBong said:


> Well.....football season starts soon....who wants one of these? LOL


Is that a shitter above the toaster/microwave?


----------



## ANC (Oct 20, 2011)

Yep, seems like Tony Blair managed to get off the hook explaining his business dealings with his friend gadaffi.


----------



## patlpp (Oct 20, 2011)

bengrowin said:


> AFP
> An image captured by AFP from a cell phone purportedly shows a wounded or dead Muammar Qaddafi.
> 
> 
> NO-MO Qaddafi


No whites in his eyes, He was a Beast. A Satin worker.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 20, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Wow. I have a faint hope that now the killing will stop. Very faint.


 Nope. Its like wack a mole. For every one that is put down, another one always pops up.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## herbose (Oct 20, 2011)

Here's a letter (paraphrased) from General Patton to his wife during the occupation. It took me a while to get the joke, but it is brilliant:
Dear Bea,
Today I made a surprise inspection of one of the companies in my command. I walked into the mess hall and noticed that all the soldiers had a fork in their blouse pockets. I asked one what the fork was for, and he told me "Well General, the Captain is a real stickler for hygene so he ordered us to carry a fork and when we want a slice of bread from the loaf on the table we have to use the fork and not our hands." I thought that was very interesting. Later I was walking around and noticed that all the men had a white string coming out of the zippers on their trousers. I asked a Private what the string was for and he said, "Well General, the Captain is a real stickler or hygene and he has us all tie a string to our willies so we don't have to touch it when we pee." I thought about it and asked, "But Private, how do you get it back in your trousers?" He looked left and right sheepishly and said, "I don't know about the other guys sir, but I use my fork."..............................

General George S Patton's headstone should have the inscription: "PEACE IS HELL"


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## herbose (Oct 20, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> A very creative way to quit a job.
> 
> [video=youtube;_SmMq8jNN_A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SmMq8jNN_A[/video]


If I had a job I would quit just so I could do that!


----------



## herbose (Oct 20, 2011)

After every flight, UPS pilots fill out a form, called a 'gripe sheet' which tells mechanics about problems with the aircraft. The mechanics correct the problem and document their repairs; pilots then review the sheets before the next flight. 

Never let it be said that ground crews lack a sense of humour. Following are some maintenance concerns by pilots and solutions by maintenance engineers: 

By the way, UPS is the only major airline that has never had an accident. 

Pilot: Left inside main tire almost needs replacement. 
Mechanic: Almost replaced left inside main tire. 

P: Test flight OK, except auto-land very rough. 
M: Auto-land not installed on this aircraft. 

P: Something loose in cockpit 
M: Something tightened in cockpit 

P: Dead bugs on windshield. 
M: Live bugs on back-order. 

P: Auto pilot in altitude-hold mode produces a 200 feet per minute descent. 
M: Unable to reproduce this problem on the ground. 

P: Evidence of leak on right main landing gear. 
M: Evidence removed. 

P: Radio volume unbelievably loud. 
M: Radio volume set to more believable level. 

P: Friction locks cause throttle levers to stick. 
M: That's what friction locks are for. 

P: Radar inoperative in OFF mode. 
M: Radar always inoperative in OFF mode. 

P: Suspected crack in windshield. 
M: Suspect you're right. 

P: Number 3 engine missing. 
M: Engine found on right wing after brief search 

P: Aircraft handles funny. 
M: Aircraft warned to straighten up, fly right and be serious. 

P: Target radar hums. 
M: Reprogrammed target radar with lyrics. 

P: Mouse in cockpit. 
M: Cat installed. 

P: Noise coming from under instrument panel, sounds like a midget pounding on something with a hammer. 
M: Took hammer away from midget.


----------



## herbose (Oct 20, 2011)

These are from a book called Disorder in the American Courts, and are things people actually said in court, word for word, taken down and now published by court reporters that had the torment of staying calm while these exchanges were actually taking place. 

ATTORNEY: What was the first thing your husband said to you that morning? 
WITNESS: He said, 'Where am I, Cathy?' 
ATTORNEY: And why did that upset you? 
WITNESS: My name is Susan! 
____________________________________________ 

ATTORNEY: What gear were you in at the moment of the impact? 
WITNESS: Gucci sweats and Reeboks. 
____________________________________________ 

ATTORNEY: This myasthenia gravis, does it affect your memory at all? 
WITNESS: Yes. 
ATTORNEY: And in what ways does it affect your memory? 
WITNESS: I forget. 
ATTORNEY: You forget? Can you give us an example of something you forgot? 
___________________________________________ 

ATTORNEY: Do you know if your daughter has ever been involved in voodoo? 
WITNESS: We both do. 
ATTORNEY: Voodoo? 
WITNESS: We do. 
ATTORNEY: You do? 
WITNESS: Yes, voodoo. 
____________________________________________ 

ATTORNEY: Now doctor, isn't it true that when a person dies in his sleep, he doesn't know about it until the next morning? 
WITNESS: Did you actually pass the bar exam? 
____________________________________ 

ATTORNEY: The youngest son, the 20-year-old, how old is he? 
WITNESS: He's 20, much like your IQ. 
___________________________________________ 

ATTORNEY: Were you present when your picture was taken? 
WITNESS: Are you *** me? 
_________________________________________ 

ATTORNEY: She had three children, right? 
WITNESS: Yes. 
ATTORNEY: How many were boys? 
WITNESS: None. 
ATTORNEY: Were there any girls? 
WITNESS: Your Honor, I think I need a different attorney. Can I get a new attorney? 
____________________________________________ 

ATTORNEY: How was your first marriage terminated? 
WITNESS: By death. 
ATTORNEY: And by whose death was it terminated? 
WITNESS: Take a guess. 
____________________________________________ 

ATTORNEY: Can you describe the individual? 
WITNESS: He was about medium height and had a beard. 
ATTORNEY: Was this a male or a female? 
WITNESS: Unless the Circus was in town I'm going with male. 
_____________________________________ 

ATTORNEY: Is your appearance here this morning pursuant to a deposition notice which I sent to your attorney? 
WITNESS: No, this is how I dress when I go to work. 
______________________________________ 

ATTORNEY: Doctor, how many of your autopsies have you performed on dead people? 
WITNESS: All of them. The live ones put up too much of a fight. 
_________________________________________ 

ATTORNEY: ALL your responses MUST be oral, OK? What school did you go to? 
WITNESS: Oral. 
_________________________________________ 

ATTORNEY: Do you recall the time that you examined the body? 
WITNESS: The autopsy started around 8:30 PM. 
ATTORNEY: And Mr. Denton was dead at the time? 
WITNESS: If not, he was by the time I finished. 
____________________________________________ 

ATTORNEY: Are you qualified to give a urine sample? 
WITNESS: Are you qualified to ask that question? 
______________________________________ 
And last: 

ATTORNEY: Doctor, before you performed the autopsy, did you check for a pulse? 
WITNESS: No. 
ATTORNEY: Did you check for blood pressure? 
WITNESS: No. 
ATTORNEY: Did you check for breathing? 
WITNESS: No. 
ATTORNEY: So, then it is possible that the patient was alive when you began the autopsy? 
WITNESS: No. 
ATTORNEY: How can you be so sure, Doctor? 
WITNESS: Because his brain was sitting on my desk in a jar. 
ATTORNEY: I see, but could the patient have still been alive, nevertheless? 
WITNESS: Yes, it is possible that he could have been alive and practicing law right now in this very courtroom.


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 20, 2011)

From the guy that does the fantastic computerized Christmas lights on houses

[video=youtube;JBkREZ0kPBo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBkREZ0kPBo[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 20, 2011)

That is wicked cool. I always check this thread when I see thw WW byline. cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 20, 2011)

Aw, thanks. China man. lol.


----------



## herbose (Oct 20, 2011)

Two guys are walking through the woods and come across this big deep hole. 
"Wow...that looks deep." "Sure does. Toss a few pebbles in there and see how 
deep it is." 
They pick up a few pebbles and throw them in and wait... no noise. 
"Wow! That is REALLY deep... here.. throw some of these great big 
Rocks down there. Those should make a noise." 
They pick up a couple of football-sized rocks and toss them into the 
Hole and wait... and wait. Nothing. 
They look at each other in amazement. One gets a determined look on His face and 
says, "Hey...over here in the weeds, there's a railroad tie. 
Help me carry it over here. When we toss THAT thing in, it's GOTTA Make some 
noise." 
The two drag the heavy tie over to the hole and heave it in. Not a Sound comes from 
the hole. 
Suddenly, out of the nearby woods, a goat appears, running like the wind. It rushes 
toward the two men, then right past them, running as fast as its legs will carry it. 
Suddenly it leaps in the air and into the hole. 
The two men are astonished with what they've just seen... 
Then, out of the woods comes a farmer who spots the men and ambles Over. 
"Hey... you two guys seen my goat out here?" 
"You bet we did! Craziest thing I ever seen! It came running like crazy and just jumped 
into this hole!" 
"Nah", says the farmer, "That couldn't have been MY goat. My goat is chained to a railroad tie."


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## ohmy (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## ohmy (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## ohmy (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Oct 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;yKWoPlL2B8I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKWoPlL2B8I&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Oct 21, 2011)

ANC said:


> [video=youtube;yKWoPlL2B8I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKWoPlL2B8I&feature=player_embedded[/video]


Oh My GOD!!!!!! watch 0:25 that dude saved the shit out of her...that black girl would've got knocked out


----------



## Logges (Oct 21, 2011)

patlpp said:


> No whites in his eyes, He was a Beast. A Satin worker.


what's wrong about working with Satin?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 21, 2011)

Logges said:


> what's wrong about working with Satin?


Satin is a very nice material to work with.


----------



## patlpp (Oct 21, 2011)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Oh My GOD!!!!!! watch 0:25 that dude saved the shit out of her...that black girl would've got knocked out


Sorry Ryan, that was faked.


----------



## patlpp (Oct 21, 2011)

Logges said:


> what's wrong about working with Satin?


No virgins as promised, just a hot box


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 21, 2011)

patlpp said:


> Sorry Ryan, that was faked.


what? dang. how do you know?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 21, 2011)

ohmy said:


>


Witness here the dreaded and despised Black Bachelor-for-Life. cn


----------



## Logges (Oct 21, 2011)

must... resist...


----------



## patlpp (Oct 21, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> what? dang. how do you know?


Right when the guy hits the ball you can see it is going straight, but you will note all the sudden it will take a 90 + degree turn. You can see a flicker when it happens and if you pause, you can see 2 balls (not you Carne)

The batter seems not to give a shit, like a honey badger.

The velocity of the ball was too fast, his hand should have recoiled even a little, before shattering.

No "heads-up", his spidey senses must have known it was coming. 

It is best to go to UTUBE and watch it. That's where I found out.

[video=youtube;imtJpRoT1uM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imtJpRoT1uM&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Logges (Oct 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;Jgz0jnpEMi4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jgz0jnpEMi4&feature=related[/video]


=)


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 21, 2011)

I don't know about that one. I can picture someone blacking out in there from the high. If he doesn't fall off the chair knocking the tent over...
"News at ten. Pot smoker found dead from suffocation sealed in a plastic tent...possibly a suicide..." 



Logges said:


> [video=youtube;Jgz0jnpEMi4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jgz0jnpEMi4&feature=related[/video]
> 
> 
> =)


----------



## ChronicObsession (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## herbose (Oct 21, 2011)

A man was walking down the street when he noticed his grandpa sitting on the porch, in the rocking chair, with nothing on from the waist down. 

"Grandpa, what are you doing?" he exclaimed. 

The old man looked off in the distance and did not answer him. 

"Grandpa, what are you doing sitting out here with nothing on below the waist?" he asked again. 

The old man slowly looked at him and said, "Well, last week I sat out here with no shirt on, and I got a stiff neck ....This was your Grandma's idea."


----------



## ANC (Oct 21, 2011)

Die Antwoord (the answer)


----------



## herbose (Oct 21, 2011)

dirtyho1968 said:


>


That last one is completely inexplicable, why would anyone sit on a beach of rocks?


----------



## ANC (Oct 22, 2011)

apparently that is al some people have....


----------



## ohmy (Oct 22, 2011)

ANC said:


> apparently that is al some people have....


better then some areas around me that people still chill at and swim


----------



## ohmy (Oct 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;ck2nTUUPyZg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ck2nTUUPyZg[/video]


----------



## ohmy (Oct 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;cmn3quqIuLA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=cmn3quqIuLA[/video]


----------



## lokie (Oct 22, 2011)

ikgyigpiuhi'jh'oj'jlifgiy5el.kbj;lkih


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 22, 2011)

lokie said:


> View attachment 1849688
> 
> ikgyigpiuhi'jh'oj'jlifgiy5el.kbj;lkih



thats a good one my cat, well cats, makes me laugh all the time heres one


----------



## ANC (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Oct 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;72m_y3lHptk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=72m_y3lHptk[/video]


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Oct 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;B6a_F5E7laY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=B6a_F5E7laY[/video]


----------



## herbose (Oct 23, 2011)

More airplane stuff:


Actual exchanges between pilots and control towers 


Tower: 
"Delta 351, you have traffic at 10 o'clock, 6 miles!" 

Delta 351: 
"Give us another hint! We have digital watches!" 

----------------------------------------------------------- 

Tower: 
"TWA 2341, for noise abatement turn right 45 Degrees." 

TWA 2341: 
"Center, we are at 35,000 feet.. 
How much noise can we make up here?" 

Tower: 
"Sir, have you ever heard the noise a 747 makes when it hits a 727?" 

----------------------------------------------------------- 

From an unknown aircraft waiting in a very long takeoff queue: 
"I'm bored!" 

Ground Traffic Control: 
"Last aircraft transmitting, identify yourself immediately!" 

Unknown aircraft: 
"I said I was bored, not stupid!" 

----------------------------------------------------------- 

*** 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

A student became lost during a solo cross-country flight. 
While attempting to locate the aircraft on radar, ATC asked, 
"What was your last known position?" 

Student: 
"When I was number one for takeoff." 

----------------------------------------------------------- 

A DC-10 had come in a little hot and thus had an exceedingly long roll 
out after touching down. 
San Jose Tower Noted: 
"American 751, make a hard right turn at the end of the runway, 
if you are able.. If you are not able, take the Guadalupe exit off Highway 101, 
make a right at the lights and return to the airport." 

----------------------------------------------------------- 

A Pan Am 727 flight, waiting for start clearance in Munich , overheard 
the following: 

Lufthansa (in German): 
"Ground, what is our start clearance time?" 

Ground (in English): 
"If you want an answer you must speak in English." 

Lufthansa (in English): 
"I am a German, flying a German airplane, in Germany . 
Why must I speak English?" 

Unknown voice from another plane (in a beautiful British accent): 
"Because you lost the bloody war!" 

----------------------------------------------------------- 

Tower: 
"Eastern 702, cleared for takeoff, contact Departure on frequency 124.7" 

Eastern 702: 
"Tower, Eastern 702 switching to Departure. By the way, after we lifted 
off we saw some kind of dead animal on the far end of the runway." 

Tower: 
"Continental 635, cleared for takeoff behind Eastern 702, contact Departure 
on frequency 124.7. Did you copy that report from Eastern 702?" 

Continental 635: 
"Continental 635, cleared for takeoff, roger; and yes, we copied Eastern. 
We've already notified our caterers." 

----------------------------------------------------------- 

One day the pilot of a Cherokee 180 was told by the tower to hold short 
of the active runway while a DC-8 landed. The DC-8 landed, rolled out, 
turned around, and taxied back past the Cherokee. 

Some quick-witted comedian in the DC-8 crew got on the radio and said, 
"What a cute little plane. Did you make it all by yourself?" 

The Cherokee pilot, not about to let the insult go by, 
came back with a real zinger: 
"I made it out of DC-8 parts. 
Another landing like yours and I'll have enough parts for another one." 

----------------------------------------------------------- 

The German air controllers at Frankfurt Airport are renowned as a 
short-tempered lot. They not only expect one to know one's gate parking 
location, but how to get there without any assistance from them. So it 
was with some amusement that we (a Pan Am 747) listened to the following 
exchange between Frankfurt ground control and a British Airways 747, 
call sign Speedbird 206. 

Speedbird 206: 
"Frankfurt , Speedbird 206! Clear of active runway." 

Ground: 
"Speedbird 206. Taxi to gate Alpha One-Seven." 
The BA 747 pulled onto the main taxiway and slowed to a stop. 

Ground: 
"Speedbird, do you not know where you are going?" 

Speedbird 206: 
"Stand by, Ground, I'm looking up our gate location now." 

Ground (with quite arrogant impatience): 
"Speedbird 206, have you not been to Frankfurt before?" 

Speedbird 206 (coolly): 
"Yes, twice in 1944, but it was dark -- and I didn't land." 

----------------------------------------------------------- 

While taxiing at London 's Airport, the crew of a US Air flight departing 
for Ft. Lauderdale made a wrong turn and came nose to nose with a 
United 727.. 

An irate female ground controller lashed out at the US Air crew, screaming: 
"US Air 2771, where the hell are you going? I told you to turn right onto 
Charlie taxiway! You turned right on Delta! Stop right there. I know it's 
difficult for you to tell the difference between C and D, but get it right!" 

Continuing her rage to the embarrassed crew, she was now shouting hysterically: 
"God! Now you've screwed everything up! It'll take forever to sort this out! 
You stay right there and don't move till I tell you to! You can expect 
progressive taxi instructions in about half an hour, and I want you to go 
exactly where I tell you, when I tell you, and how I tell you! 
You got that, US Air 2771?" 

"Yes, ma'am," the humbled crew responded. 

Naturally, the ground control communications frequency fell terribly silent 
after the verbal bashing of US Air 2771. Nobody wanted to chance engaging 
the irate ground controller in her current state of mind. 

Tension in every cockpit out around Gatwick was definitely running high. 
Just then an unknown pilot broke the silence and keyed his microphone, asking: 

"Wasn't I married to you once?"


----------



## herbose (Oct 23, 2011)

An NFL team was preparing to play its first game it a brand new, taxpayer-financed stadium. One of the star players was being interviewed by a television sports reporter, who was discussing the differences between the old and new ball fields. 

"There will clearly be many differences between the two playing fields, James, agreed?" the reporter asked. 

"Yeah," replied the player. 

"But you anticipate no problems during this first outing, do you, James?" 

"Naw, man," said James. 

"One major difference, of course, is natural grass versus Astroturf," stated the reporter, "Do you personally like natural grass or do you prefer Astroturf?" 

"I don' know, man," mumbled the player, "I ain't never smoked no Astroturf."​


----------



## herbose (Oct 23, 2011)

A respectable lady went into the pharmacy, walked up to the pharmacist, looked straight into his eyes, and said, 
"I would like to buy some cyanide." 

The pharmacist asked, 
"Why in the world do you need cyanide?" 

The lady replied, "I need it to poison my husband." 

The pharmacist's eyes got big and he exclaimed, 
"Lord have mercy! I can't give you cyanide to kill your husband. That's against the law! I'll lose my license! 
They'll throw both of us in jail! All kinds of bad things will happen. Absolutely not! You CANNOT have any cyanide!" 

The lady reached into her purse and pulled out a picture of her husband in bed with the pharmacist's wife. 

The pharmacist looked at the picture and replied, 
"Well now, that's different. You didn't tell me you had a prescription."


----------



## herbose (Oct 23, 2011)

SENIOR DRIVING 

As a senior citizen was driving down the freeway, his car 
phone rang. Answering, he heard his wife's voice urgently warning him, 

'Herman, I just heard on the news that there's a car going the wrong way on Interstate 77. Please be careful!' 

'Heck,' said Herman, 'It's not just one car. It's hundreds of them!'


----------



## herbose (Oct 23, 2011)

Two Illegal Mexicans are stuck in the desert after crossing into the United States , wandering aimlessly and starving. They are about to just lie down and wait for death, when all of a sudden Luis says....... 

"Hey Pepe, do you smell what I smell. Ees bacon, I theenk." 

"Si, Luis, eet sure smells like bacon. " 

With renewed hope they struggle up the next sand dune, and there, in the distance, is a tree loaded with bacon. 

There's raw bacon, there's fried bacon, back bacon, double smoked bacon.... every imaginable kind of cured pork. 

"Pepe, Pepe, we ees saved. Ees a bacon tree." 

"Luis, maybe ees a meerage? We ees in the desert don' forget." 

"Pepe, since when deed you ever hear of a meerage that smell like bacon... ees no meerage, ees a bacon tree." 

And with that, Luis staggers towards the tree. He gets to within 5 metres, Pepe crawling close behind, when suddenly a machine gun opens up, and Luis drops like a wet sock. Mortally wounded, he warns Pepe with his dyingbreath, 

"Pepe... go back man, you was right, ees not a bacon tree! " 

"Luis, Luis mi amigo.... what ees it? " 

"Pepe... ees not a bacon tree... 

Ees Ees Ees Ees Ees a ham bush...."


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 23, 2011)

i took this from someone else on a different site, to funny

Anyways the site is called www.dontevenreply.com 
It's basically this guy that responds to Craigslists ads and fucks with people. I highly recommend going to the Top 10 and reading some of those first to get the gist of it. 

Here's an example form the Top 10

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Original ad: 

**** Disguisable weapons wanted ****

Wanted: hidden blades, belt buckle knives, cane swords, etc.....
Offering: cash, items for barter



From Me to **********@***********.org:*

Hey,

I saw your ad looking for concealable/disguised weapons. I have several fine-crafted items you may be interested in. Respond if you are interested and I will send you pictures and prices.

Thanks,

Mike

*From Jeff ****** to Me:*

I am. lets see what you got.

*From Me to Jeff ******:*

Jeff,

Here you go:







Looks like a normal spoon, right?







Wrong. It is actually a deadly 2.5" half-smooth, half-serrated knife with tactical grip. One minute you are enjoying a bowl of cereal, and the next you are fighting off attackers with this deadly and disguised weapon.

I am asking $50 for the blade. Let me know if you want to stop by and take a look at it.

Mike

*From Jeff ****** to Me:*

that is stupid as hell and looks like crap. unless you have anything better to offer, dont waste my time.

*From Me to Jeff ******:* 

Jeff,

I am sorry you feel that way about the spoon blade. I do have some other weapons that I think you will feel differently about. 

Mike

*From Jeff ****** to Me:*

fine. but if it is another knife duct taped to a spoon then you can fuck off.

*From Me to Jeff ******:*

Jeff,

Thank you for re-considering. Here are three quality disguised weapons that I think you will love:







At first glance, this looks like a normal party cup. However, if you look close enough, you will see that it is really a fully automatic Glock 18C. You will be able to pour your enemies a nice warm cup of lead with this fine purchase. Asking $900 for the gun/cup combo.







Still thirsty for justice? Try this badass M16A2 disguised as a 24-pack of soda. The box has two finely crafted holes on each side to allow for any kind of optics (not included) that you wish to attach. This weapon is only for sale if you have a Class III permit.







This cleverly disguised weapon may look like a tissue box, but is actually a Benelli M3 12 gauge shotgun disguised as a tissue box. The ultra-soft quilted tissues serve as a comfortable grip on the pump-action shotgun. Also, if you find yourself sneezing during the heat of combat, you will have a handy tissue box ready for action. Asking $1500 for the weapon. Additional tissue boxes are an extra $5 per box.

Let me know if you want any of these items.

Thanks,

Mike

*From Jeff ****** to Me:*

youre a fucking dumbass, shitbrained, asswipe, retarded dipshit. you prob walk around with that shit too you dumb mother fucker. I hope you get hit by a car. fuck off, eat shit, and die.


----------



## herbose (Oct 23, 2011)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> i took this from someone else on a different site, to funny
> 
> Anyways the site is called www.dontevenreply.com
> It's basically this guy that responds to Craigslists ads and fucks with people. I highly recommend going to the Top 10 and reading some of those first to get the gist of it.
> ...


----------



## herbose (Oct 23, 2011)

ANC said:


> apparently that is al some people have....


Come to think of it, it's better than any beach I have. I live 400 miles from the nearest beach unless the edge of a rice paddy can be considered a beach, and I Love beaches. 
Oh well, at least I'm going down to Pattaya in a couple of weeks for some r&r. It's the most insane city on earth, it never fails to amaze me and I've spent a good part of the last 27 seven years there.


----------



## ChronicObsession (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## ChronicObsession (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Logges (Oct 24, 2011)

Dirty Harry said:


> I don't know about that one. I can picture someone blacking out in there from the high. If he doesn't fall off the chair knocking the tent over...
> "News at ten. Pot smoker found dead from suffocation sealed in a plastic tent...possibly a suicide..."


yeah that's why i found it to be ridiculous.


----------



## ANC (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 24, 2011)

Same house a year earlier in 2010. 

[video=youtube;QqaTuAzyzK4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqaTuAzyzK4[/video]



Winter Woman said:


> From the guy that does the fantastic computerized Christmas lights on houses
> 
> [video=youtube;JBkREZ0kPBo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBkREZ0kPBo[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## SublimeSilence (Oct 24, 2011)

Where I would have hidden if I was Gaddafi.


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## ohmy (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## ohmy (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## ChronicObsession (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## ohmy (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## ohmy (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## ohmy (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## ohmy (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## ohmy (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## ohmy (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 24, 2011)

I swear that might have been taken just down the street from my house.


ohmy said:


>


----------



## ohmy (Oct 24, 2011)

​
This may just set the record for return emails and forwards. Leave it up to the Irish to come up with the answer to all our wishes. Well, at least one. 

Make sure you follow the directions carefully. I think we all need a little luck right about now.














Hope the Leprechaun dances his jig for you!

Comments from others:

I had to forward this, my mom swears it works. The day after she sent it, they got an offer on their land on the Swannee river, they haven't even seen that land since 1987. It came out of the blue. So you know that I'm going to try it.
Love Kim

Not sure if this had anything to do with it but it was shortly after I sent this out - I got a call to say our bond was approved - against all odds.
*I don't know if it works but I won a new fridge full of various cool drinks from Beyer and Beyer last week.
*I do not know if it works, but I won a microwave yesterday Seems like it Hey !! 
I hope this works my son could use a really good job!!!!!!! 






Good luck to everyone! And may all your dreams come true!!

This may sound nuts, but my husband got this the other day and sent it off. About 10 minutes later a really good financial windfall happened for his son Sean who he had sent it too as well. One of the people he sent it to was responsible for the windfall.
*
AN IRISH FRIENDSHIP WISH
*
Good Luck!!

I hope it works..

May there always be work for your hands to do;

May your purse always hold a coin or two;






May the sun always shine on your windowpane;

May a rainbow be certain to follow each rain;






May the hand of a friend always be near you;





*May God fill your heart with gladness to cheer you.


OK, this is what you have to do...Send this to all of your friends! 
But - you HAVE to send this within 1 hour*





*
From when you open it!

Now...............Make A wish!!!!!!*





*
I hope you made your wish! Now then, if you send to:

1 person --- your wish will be granted in 1 year

3 people --- 6 months
5 people --- 3 months
6 people --- 1 month
7 people --- 2 weeks
8 people --- 1 week
9 people --- 5 days
10 people --- 3 days
12 people - -- 2 days
15 people --- 1 day
20 people --- 3 hours*​*If you delete this after you read it . You will have 1 year of bad luck! But .. If you send it to 2 of your friends you will automatically have 3 years of good luck!!! )* 

























​​


----------



## Logges (Oct 25, 2011)

ohmy said:


> This may just set the record for return emails and forwards. Leave it up to the Irish to come up with the answer to all our wishes. Well, at least one.
> 
> Make sure you follow the directions carefully. I think we all need a little luck right about now.
> 
> ...


man i hate that kind of internet dung


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 25, 2011)

This looks like a lot of fun. I want to do this!

[video=youtube;tEx9NFkWV9I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEx9NFkWV9I[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 25, 2011)

EASY FISHING. 
[video=youtube;InENM6fwIwE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InENM6fwIwE[/video]


How the hell would you be able to waterski or jetski in that mess? Thank you, you inept politicians that did nothing and allowed this horrendous rape of our waterways. Shitheads.


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 25, 2011)

ROFL, the crows just couldn't stay out of it. 

[video=youtube;cbBlYfTbA44]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbBlYfTbA44&ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 25, 2011)

Acoustic and Unbelievable. Motor Mouth is incredible

[video=youtube;QxcCC2g1Ke0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxcCC2g1Ke0[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 25, 2011)

Pure gold from WW today! 
Motor Mouth ... why haven't I seen more of him since the Police Academy movies?
Epic cat fight was epic. magpies ... the Jerry Springers of the avian world.
And those CARP! Weep, oh weep for the kilo of pure coke that was wasted into the water for that vid. 
As for running on water ... those crazy Norse have it dialed. cn

[video=youtube;7gAEoEGYfDE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gAEoEGYfDE&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow, they really do know how to do it. Made it look easy too. 

Motor mouth was good wasn't he?


----------



## jonblaze420 (Oct 25, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> ROFL, the crows just couldn't stay out of it.
> 
> [video=youtube;cbBlYfTbA44]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbBlYfTbA44&ob=av3e[/video]


those chicken head crows are the ones who STARTED it!


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 25, 2011)

I know, that's what makes it sooo funny.


jonblaze420 said:


> those chicken head crows are the ones who STARTED it!


----------



## Howard Stern (Oct 25, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> ROFL, the crows just couldn't stay out of it.
> 
> [video=youtube;cbBlYfTbA44]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbBlYfTbA44&ob=av3e[/video]


someone should take that video and make a comedy skit of the crows talking shit! LOL That would be some funny as shit! Like those videos of people talking mad shit before a fight egging the people on, I think it could be funny as hell!


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 25, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> those chicken head crows are the ones who STARTED it!


----------



## jonblaze420 (Oct 25, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> someone should take that video and make a comedy skit of the crows talking shit! LOL That would be some funny as shit! Like those videos of people talking mad shit before a fight egging the people on, I think it could be funny as hell!


just watch a mcdonalds fight video


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 25, 2011)

How Russians jump start a car

[video=youtube;gEzpTuWRpQo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEzpTuWRpQo[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;CPwDkVnF-YQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPwDkVnF-YQ[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 25, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


>


Haha! That is so true.


----------



## ChronicObsession (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## SublimeSilence (Oct 25, 2011)

Gotta support the troops gals!


----------



## ANC (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 26, 2011)

What parent in their right mind would allow a child to do that to a cat. Idiots. I bet the kid was in a beat down on the cat, why else did they have a camera? The adult should get their ass handed to them for allowing this. 

ANC, love your posts.


ANC said:


>


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 26, 2011)

kids hit things lol 

and thats how they learn not to

too funny

wierd cats are always funny


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 26, 2011)

I know, I know, parents today drive me nuts. I never allowed that kind of behavior even as a toddler. It's kind of like letting them burn themselves with hot things. 

Cats do the strangest things. 



Samwell Seed Well said:


> kids hit things lol
> 
> and thats how they learn not to
> 
> ...


----------



## ANC (Oct 26, 2011)

I got my first two cats when I was like 2 years old.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Oct 26, 2011)

ANC said:


>


lol i just saw this yesterday, was thinking about posting it here. Cats are freakin hilarous


----------



## ANC (Oct 26, 2011)

An uncle up the road from me has a crazy cat, its very loveable, and then suddenly attacks about like the cat above. Even when you step back he comes at you.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 26, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> I know, I know, parents today drive me nuts. I never allowed that kind of behavior even as a toddler. It's kind of like letting them burn themselves with hot things.
> 
> Cats do the strangest things.


Oh but the look on the cat's face. "You have crossed the LINE, little mister!!" I think that kid learned a lesson his own species wasn't teaching him.
I do agree that it qualifies as "heavy wear mileage" for Kitty. cn


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 26, 2011)

That is the top red necked idea I have ever seen, and I have seen and done a lot. A pure jem of a red necked idea along with red necked risk.
Damn good thing that rope didn't get wrapped around the guys wrist or that could of got ugly real fast.


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 26, 2011)

*The wife suggested I get myself one of those penis enlargers, so I did....

*

*She's 21 and her name's Jenny.*


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 26, 2011)

I thought it would be easier to push it a few feet. 

I once saw a man's face after his beard got caught in some machinery in the shop. Just about ripped his face off. 



Dirty Harry said:


> That is the top red necked idea I have ever seen, and I have seen and done a lot. A pure jem of a red necked idea along with red necked risk.
> Damn good thing that rope didn't get wrapped around the guys wrist or that could of got ugly real fast.


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 26, 2011)

*Following the tragic death of the Human Cannonball at the circus, a spokesman said "We'll struggle to get another man of the same caliber."*


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 26, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> *Following the tragic death of the Human Cannonball at the circus, a spokesman said "We'll struggle to get another man of the same caliber."*


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 26, 2011)

Johnny Retro said:


> lol i just saw this yesterday, was thinking about posting it here. Cats are freakin hilarous


And they _*will*_ get even.. Maybe not today.. maybe not tomorrow... but someday. They have nine lives to plan it all out.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 26, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> And they _*will*_ get even.. Maybe not today.. maybe not tomorrow... but someday. They have nine lives to plan it all out.


 Fukushima kittehs has eighteen half-lives. cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## DST (Oct 27, 2011)

Disclaimer: Sorry if this cat funny has been posted before....


----------



## sunni (Oct 27, 2011)

DST said:


> Disclaimer: Sorry if this cat funny has been posted before....


 i wouldve watched cat licks his paw hes so cutte


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 27, 2011)

uh, can I have another hint? cn


----------



## bengrowin (Oct 27, 2011)

Just read this on the news so funny. http://news.yahoo.com/man-reports-date-burglar-girlfriend-shows-012133235.html


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 27, 2011)

Dude, I'm on a fucking elephant! cn


----------



## jonblaze420 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ha ha that's funny as hell canna.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 27, 2011)

... I can't feel my trunk ... awesome ... cn





Electrephant!





I WON'T ride in the trunk ... stop asking.





Isn't this the Trunk Line?





Do these jeans make my ... ohnevermind. cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 27, 2011)

Too, too funny. 

[video=youtube;R2ewsEKVJVA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2ewsEKVJVA&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 27, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> Too, too funny.
> 
> [video=youtube;R2ewsEKVJVA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2ewsEKVJVA&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


That don't work. I have been doing it for about 40 years. I don't even have muscle builder arms yet.


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;zzuiymgMJXQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzuiymgMJXQ[/video]


----------



## tuffles (Oct 28, 2011)

Awesome postman is a better cyclist than a pro Dutch team
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VN54oOMVrXQ


----------



## bengrowin (Oct 28, 2011)

​ 
This made me laugh. Its October and we are supposed to be getting 3-6 inches tomorrow?


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 28, 2011)

You're kidding right?


bengrowin said:


> ​
> This made me laugh. Its October and we are supposed to be getting 3-6 inches tomorrow?


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 28, 2011)

Looks like fun. 

[video=youtube;vfCuoiiLA4g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfCuoiiLA4g[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 28, 2011)

Do the Robot. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 28, 2011)

This gave me a giggle. cn


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 28, 2011)

*Be Careful With Your Donkey

* 
An old man, a boy & a donkey 

were going to town. 



The boy rode on the donkey & the old man walked.

As they went along they passed some people 





who remarked "What a shame the old man
is walking and the boy is riding."

The man and boy thought maybe the 

critics were right, 

so they changed positions.

Later they passed some people who 

remarked "What a shame..... he makes that 

little boy walk." 

So they then decided they'd both walk! 


Soon they passed some more people 

who remarked "They're really stupid to walk when they have a decent donkey to ride." 


So, they both rode the donkey. 


Now they passed some people 
who shamed them by saying "How awful to
put such a load on a poor donkey."

The boy and man figured they were probably right,
so they decide to carry the donkey. 


As they crossed the bridge, 

they lost their grip on the animal
and he fell into the river and drowned. 



The moral of the story?

If you try to please everyone,

you might as well...
Kiss your ass goodbye!


----------



## SublimeSilence (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 28, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> You're kidding right?


About an hour away from us there is already two feet of snow in Colorado.


----------



## buffalosoulja (Oct 28, 2011)

I've seen this movie 

http://www.mnn.com/family/pets/stories/new-device-allows-you-to-vaporize-dog-poo

Va-poo-rize


----------



## gopherbuddah (Oct 29, 2011)

Here's one for the sports fans here.

[video=youtube;PCnrmzLw1s8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCnrmzLw1s8[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;KnojQF08gSM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnojQF08gSM[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 29, 2011)

.


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;ud3Mf_JuRjQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ud3Mf_JuRjQ&feature=feedrec_grec_index[/video]


----------



## Jer La Mota (Oct 30, 2011)

Halloween


----------



## lokie (Oct 30, 2011)

Jer La Mota said:


> Halloween
> View attachment 1862145


That is just wrong. LOL. But I like it


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 30, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> [video=youtube;ud3Mf_JuRjQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ud3Mf_JuRjQ&feature=feedrec_grec_index[/video]


The car must of been an Australian model from "down under"


----------



## KillerCannabis (Oct 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;j_OyHUqIIOU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_OyHUqIIOU&feature=fvwrel[/video]

i want a slow motion camera..


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 30, 2011)

KillerCannabis said:


> [video=youtube;j_OyHUqIIOU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_OyHUqIIOU&feature=fvwrel[/video]
> 
> i want a slow motion camera..


If it was warm water, it would of been interesting to have sex on it...but one small prick it is over...just like the inflatable sex dolls, it only take a small prick to pop them.


----------



## purpz (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## malignant (Oct 31, 2011)

this is the best shit ever
http://vimeo.com/suziyoonessi/oliveandmocha
i dont know how to embed videos..


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 31, 2011)

reycled pic i like this one, bad ass lady racing with a cool lion riding shotgun


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 31, 2011)

malignant said:


> this is the best shit ever
> http://vimeo.com/suziyoonessi/oliveandmocha
> i dont know how to embed videos..


thats fucked dup getting kids to do that *bong


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## malignant (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## #JakeTheSnake# (Oct 31, 2011)

malignant said:


>


What a shame they used tobacco...


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 31, 2011)

Lol. You stole my bong! These guys look like some toddlers fighting.
[video=youtube;erfGUWMoUlw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erfGUWMoUlw[/video]


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 31, 2011)

lol. that fight was awesomely lame. dude got reversed from the full mount, they both need to work on technique big time. one of them should learn to some submissions and this bitch fight would have been a lot faster.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 31, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> lol. that fight was awesomely lame. dude got reversed from the full mount, they both need to work on technique big time. one of them should learn to some submissions and this bitch fight would have been a lot faster.


Or just how to connect a punch would be good. Those dudes were swinging at the wind.


----------



## patlpp (Oct 31, 2011)

Wait......... let me catch my breath you ugly ginger....WTF ? Wale on him !! It's called rope a dope....


----------



## gopherbuddah (Oct 31, 2011)

I loved the one kid calling a time out because he couldn't breathe. I'm no Manny Pacquiao either but damn, hit something


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## smokinheavy79 (Oct 31, 2011)

ummmm...are you sure this is how a prostate exam goes??


----------



## KillerCannabis (Oct 31, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Lol. You stole my bong! These guys look like some toddlers fighting.
> [video=youtube;erfGUWMoUlw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erfGUWMoUlw[/video]


"say goodnight!"


----------



## jonblaze420 (Oct 31, 2011)

Can someone find more videos of these guys fighting? Help me out please.


----------



## jonblaze420 (Oct 31, 2011)

Watch 3:58 to 4:05 it looks like they were making love then the red headed kid slaps him playfully.


----------



## jonblaze420 (Oct 31, 2011)

The ginger gets some good elbows in at the end and the guy covers his head.

This was a bromance gone wrong wtf?


----------



## jonblaze420 (Oct 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;kTTF2gvFgfg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=kTTF2gvFgfg[/video]


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 31, 2011)

fat guy had the full mount, it should have been over but neither of them have any submission skills. that fight would have been much better if one of them was choked out and/or squirting blood at the end.


----------



## jonblaze420 (Oct 31, 2011)

It looked like the beginning wasn't filmed because the ginger had a bloody nose or something. We missed probably the best part of the fight because a camera wasn't ready.

They looked like they didn't want to hurt each other too bad, that's why I thought it was a lover's quabble.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 31, 2011)

what did the five fingers say to the face? SLAP!
[video=youtube;SQ71AVFVFdU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQ71AVFVFdU[/video]


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 31, 2011)

lol. great strategy here
[video=youtube;qF6kdSVSlZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qF6kdSVSlZQ[/video]


----------



## ANC (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## corners (Nov 1, 2011)

"Now i have to burn the rest of it because of contamination with " the common paper""



Zonked420 said:


>


----------



## corners (Nov 1, 2011)

Big P said:


>


The cat wishes he was born a skunk


----------



## gopherbuddah (Nov 1, 2011)

When furniture attacks

[video=youtube;e1mh9qhbaRU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1mh9qhbaRU[/video]


----------



## gopherbuddah (Nov 1, 2011)

The first clue that maybe your cat hates you

[video=youtube;5hjpSZovWIU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hjpSZovWIU[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;6l6AhIRHJj0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6l6AhIRHJj0[/video]


----------



## gopherbuddah (Nov 1, 2011)

Careful what you ask for. Like say a lap dance in Brazile.

[video=youtube;7oQ83rJ_RhE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oQ83rJ_RhE[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 1, 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]If sex with 3 people is called a threesome 

and [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]sex with 2 people is a twosome, [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot] now I understand why they call you handsome [/FONT]*


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 1, 2011)

lol gopher they pay money for that there? weird!


----------



## Keefers26 (Nov 1, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> *[FONT=&quot]If sex with 3 people is called a threesome
> 
> and [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]sex with 2 people is a twosome, [/FONT]*
> 
> *[FONT=&quot] now I understand why they call you handsome [/FONT]*


I giggled a little


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 1, 2011)

I thought sex between two people was called 'sex.'

I didn't know of any other definitions. Wild!


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 1, 2011)

Trying to get around the homeowner's association?


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 1, 2011)

For those of us who hate spiders, you know who you are. 

[video=youtube;2VWW6JrNUzE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VWW6JrNUzE[/video]


----------



## gopherbuddah (Nov 1, 2011)

Smithfield, N.C., Police to Cut Back on 911 Responses, Cites Budget Woes (ABC Ne &#8230;



The police department in Smithfield, N.C., has said it would no longer respond to all 911 calls and would stop pursuing some misdemeanor crimes if the town didn&#8217;t approve a measure to increase the department&#8217;s budget for gasoline, according to the Raleigh News & Observer.
Police Chief Michael Scott will ask the town council to allow him to reallocate some of his $30,000 office supply and equipment repair funds to compensate for the shortfall in the gas budget. Smithfield reportedly cut the fuel budget by 14 percent &#8212; or by about $10,000 &#8212; from previous fiscal year &#8211; according to the paper. Without an increase, the department runs out of gas by February 2012.


----------



## gopherbuddah (Nov 1, 2011)

Gotta love hockey...


[video=youtube;Ukj5j5HFFgY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Ukj5j5HFFgY#![/video]


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 1, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> For those of us who hate spiders, you know who you are.
> 
> [video=youtube;2VWW6JrNUzE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VWW6JrNUzE[/video]


Where's the video of them burning it down?


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Nov 1, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> For those of us who hate spiders, you know who you are.
> 
> [video=youtube;2VWW6JrNUzE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VWW6JrNUzE[/video]


I am almost positive that those are calipiter cocoon.... they do that to our trees every year


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Nov 1, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> Smithfield, N.C., Police to Cut Back on 911 Responses, Cites Budget Woes (ABC Ne &#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you want to see what they really drive check this out. Dont try to out run the NCPD..... They got HEMI's


----------



## cannabitch81 (Nov 1, 2011)

I've seen this sooo many times and it still makes me bust up laughing!!!

[video=youtube;8PWH745MMMY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PWH745MMMY[/video]


----------



## ANC (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Nov 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;TU9nh5cU2J8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TU9nh5cU2J8&feature=topvideos_entertainment[/video]


----------



## KillerCannabis (Nov 2, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> For those of us who hate spiders, you know who you are.
> 
> [video=youtube;2VWW6JrNUzE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VWW6JrNUzE[/video]


god i hate spiders, i just found a HUGE brown recluse in my basement by my grow room today


----------



## JimmyRecard (Nov 2, 2011)

RyanTheRhino said:


> If you want to see what they really drive check this out. Dont try to out run the NCPD..... They got HEMI's


 Nope read this  
Yes this

More and more police stations are now ordering this car and they are all made like 20 minutes away from my house in Adelaide, Australia and that's the only place in the world they are made. Not too bad a car, I haven't driven the American version but the original is sure fun


----------



## PetFlora (Nov 2, 2011)

*




Originally Posted by Winter Woman  
[FONT=&quot]If sex with 3 people is called a threesome 

and [/FONT][FONT=&quot]sex with 2 people is a twosome, [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] now I understand why they call you handsome [/FONT]
*



Keefers26 said:


> I giggled a little


I cried


----------



## gopherbuddah (Nov 2, 2011)

Damn is my brain getting slow. Read this yesterday and thought it some cheesy pick up line. I just got this joke. Wow alzhiemer's is setting in sooner than I thought.


----------



## gopherbuddah (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 2, 2011)

I hate and I mean, I Hate spiders. But they are called recluse for a reason. They really do try to leave humans alone. But, I don't believe in leaving them alone. Kill them all is my mantra.


KillerCannabis said:


> god i hate spiders, i just found a HUGE brown recluse in my basement by my grow room today


----------



## rowlman (Nov 2, 2011)

Nothing like a big furry wolf spider crawling across my hand last week one night...I fuckin jumped so high my head almost took the ceiling fan down, and my Mnt. Dew got splattered from one end of the room to the other....but I'm a MAN...lol...so I composed myself and hunted his ass down, but I didn't kill him, I let him outside to freeze to death.


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 2, 2011)

Well, at least he got what he had coming. Bastard.


rowlman said:


> Nothing like a big furry wolf spider crawling across my hand last week one night...I fuckin jumped so high my head almost took the ceiling fan down, and my Mnt. Dew got splattered from one end of the room to the other....but I'm a MAN...lol...so I composed myself and hunted his ass down, but I didn't kill him, I let him outside to freeze to death.


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 2, 2011)

Honey. I want one of these.


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 2, 2011)

Message is too short.


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;yKWoPlL2B8I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKWoPlL2B8I[/video]


----------



## ANC (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Nov 2, 2011)

ANC said:


>


Tweaked it a bit! LOL.


----------



## ANC (Nov 2, 2011)

I found the other guy that likes you (bbq-ed)

P.S. this is not normal, but on meth, it is.
Don't try it even once.


----------



## ANC (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 2, 2011)

Aaaahh, a Red-eye Master you seek? cn


----------



## bengrowin (Nov 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;prFD4CjSQKw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prFD4CjSQKw[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 2, 2011)

ANC said:


>


and his 27th birthday is next week.


cof


----------



## gopherbuddah (Nov 2, 2011)

Insane Clown Posse (Getty)


The FBI has classified fans of the Detroit-based hip-hop band Insane Clown Posse--who call themselves Juggalos and paint their faces like their heros--as a violent, fast-growing "gang" worth monitoring. News of the bureau's move first came courtesy of Wired reporter Spencer Ackerman.
The Juggalos are highlighted in the bureau's 2011 National Gang Threat Assessment report as a "non-traditional gangs" alongside the traditional ethnic-based Asian, East African and Caribbean gangs; the report classifies Juggalos among "hybrid gangs" such as the Latin Kings.
According to information from the National Gang Intelligence Center cited in the report, the Juggalos "are rapidly expanding into many U.S. communities" and "engage in criminal activity and violence."
Law enforcement officials in at least 21 states "have identified criminal Juggalo sub-sets," according to the NGIC.
*[Click here for a PDF of the full FBI report.]*


----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 2, 2011)

OMG! Is the government going to put them into a musical schedule one? "The music has no artistic value, is addictive, and 'may' cause gang membership and violence?
Damn gateway music...


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 3, 2011)

ANC said:


>


I wish that clip was a little longer. I'm dying to see what happened next.


----------



## gopherbuddah (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 3, 2011)

typing and I'm typing .


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2011)

what happened next.........seriously, the Iranian government fined the guy $40,000 and banned him from playing football for the foreseeable future...as far as I am aware. I think this is the same guy.




Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> I wish that clip was a little longer. I'm dying to see what happened next.


EDIT:

Here's the link, Immoral Goal Celebrationkiss-ass<<<<but kissing, or squeezing in public is not allowed in Iran
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-15533927


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 3, 2011)

So the one guy squeezed the other guy's nipple during a celebration, so the other guy was like I'm gonna fuckin stick my finger up your ass if you get a goal bro!


----------



## patlpp (Nov 3, 2011)

DST said:


> what happened next.........seriously, the Iranian government fined the guy $40,000 and banned him from playing football for the foreseeable future...as far as I am aware. I think this is the same guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is the 99% who have something to bitch about. 
"Stickyfingers likes this" LOL


----------



## Razztafarai (Nov 3, 2011)

Lol! :d


----------



## bengrowin (Nov 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;WAes5LCYyjI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAes5LCYyjI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## golddog (Nov 3, 2011)

I could go for a Taco


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 3, 2011)

*Inappropriate sticker usage*


----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 3, 2011)

^^ Makes you wonder if those sticker placements are really random.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 3, 2011)

Dirty Harry said:


> ^^ Makes you if those sticker placements are really random.


I accidentally the whole thing. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 3, 2011)

This guy has an *awesome* sense of humor. I finally figured it out ... I'll admit that, at first, i was stumped. cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 3, 2011)

At first I was stumped. lol


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 3, 2011)

No, your other right!

































.

.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 3, 2011)

Planking & Owling Is Out, Goding Is The New Trend


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 3, 2011)

ANC said:


>


Did you notice that cupcake never left her hand? Talk about a death grip.


----------



## ANC (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## wheels619 (Nov 4, 2011)

Big P said:


> one man in short shorts.. can change the world.. you can fast forward a little to get the jist
> 
> 
> [youtube]GA8z7f7a2Pk[/youtube]


holy crap. lmao.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 4, 2011)

Clown Job ?????


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 4, 2011)

Not sure this one made it here.


----------



## BDBandit (Nov 4, 2011)

genius defense! take notes lol 

[youtube]n0u266b7guc[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 4, 2011)

Just threw her in because she was cute.


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 4, 2011)

*tiny tim regrets last night because...*

New girlfriend and I started hooking up. I didn't have a condom and she told me she did but they might not fit because they are magnums.


----------



## Jer La Mota (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 4, 2011)

I think I'm in love.
[video=youtube;Cey35bBWXls]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cey35bBWXls[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;qQdhMSEqhfg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQdhMSEqhfg[/video]


----------



## herbose (Nov 4, 2011)

Golf Genie

A young couple is golfing one day on a very exclusive
course lined with million-dollar houses. On the third tee,
the wife slices her shot right through the large front window
of the biggest house along the course.

They walk up, knock on the door, and hear a voice say,
"Come on in."

Opening the door, they see glass everywhere and a
broken bottle lying on the floor.

A man on the couch says, "Are you the people who broke
my window?"

The husband begins to apologize, but the man cuts him
off. "Actually, I want to thank you - I'm a genie who was
trapped in that bottle, and your wayward shot released me.

I'm allowed to grant three wishes, so what I'd like to do is
give each of you one wish, and I'll keep the last one for myself."

"Fantastic!" says the husband. "I want a million dollars a 
year for the rest of my life." "No problem," says the genie,
"it's the least I could do."

And you, ma'am, what do you want?" "I want a house in 
every country in the world," says the wife.

"Consider it done," the genie replies, turning back to the man.
"And now for my wish. Because I've been trapped in that
bottle, I haven't had sex in a very long time. My wish is to
sleep with your wife."

The husband takes a long look at his wife and says, "Well,
we did get a lot of money and all those houses. If you don't
mind, honey, I don't either."

The wife agrees, and the genie takes her upstairs, where
he ravishes her for three hours. After he's through, the
genie rolls over, looks at the wife, and asks, "How old is
your husband anyway?"

"Thirty-five," she replies.

The genie asks "And he still believes in genies?"


----------



## herbose (Nov 4, 2011)

Three English men were in a bar and spotted an Irishman.
One guy said he was going to piss him off. He walked over to
the Irishman and tapped him on the shoulder. "Hey, I hear
your St. Patrick was a faggot."

"Oh really, hmm, didn't know that."

Puzzled, the Englishman walked back to his buddies. "I told
him St. Patrick was a faggot and he didn't care!"

"You just don't know how to set him off, watch and learn."
The second Englishman walked over and tapped the Irishman
on the shoulder. "I hear your St.Patrick was a transvestite
faggot!"

"Oh, wow, I didn't know that, thank you."

Shocked beyond belief, the Englishman went back to his
buddies. "You're right. He is unshakable!"

The third Englishman said "No, no, no, I will really piss him
off, you just watch."

The Englishman walked over to the Irishman, tapped him on
the shoulder and said... "I hear your St. Patrick was an
Englishman!"

"Yeah, that's what your buddies were trying to tell me."


----------



## ChronicObsession (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## herbose (Nov 4, 2011)

*This young man is trying to get his girl friend to go all the way. He
begs and whines and wheedles until she gives in. 

She says, "All right, but you have to promise you'll only put it in half
way." 

Of course, the first thing the kid does is drive that baby right on home
all the way. 

She finds that she kind of likes the feel of it. "Say, how about
putting in the other half?"

*


----------



## ChronicObsession (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 4, 2011)

^^ simply awesome!


----------



## Big P (Nov 5, 2011)

I would marry this gurl sex and hummer at the same time!!! lol



























mmmmmm Camel toe


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 5, 2011)

I love the boutique and the old lady. lol


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 5, 2011)

Toad licked a human ... cn
















"Doggie style" preventer par excellence.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## D.B.Doober (Nov 5, 2011)

i want a training potty like that...keep it under the bed and break out in dancing when I have to take a poop


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 5, 2011)

D.B.Doober said:


> i want a training potty like that...keep it under the bed and break out in dancing when I have to take a poop


----------



## D.B.Doober (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## D.B.Doober (Nov 5, 2011)

once more just for kicks


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 5, 2011)

That's one tough rat. I think he must be short sighted. 

[video=youtube;V0_jKnEQ2N4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0_jKnEQ2N4&feature=feedrec_grec_index[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;4hyiq9suWWQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hyiq9suWWQ[/video]


----------



## Big P (Nov 6, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> [video=youtube;4hyiq9suWWQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hyiq9suWWQ[/video]


 

I like the one where she bends over and they become more conicle  



mmmmmm boobies


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 6, 2011)

WInter women, that was a cool video..LOL


----------



## Boneman (Nov 6, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> [video=youtube;4hyiq9suWWQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hyiq9suWWQ[/video]


I like the nipples that point in different directions


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 6, 2011)

I like my boobies wet, and my women tenderized a bit.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;hU0C3L_mBVs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hU0C3L_mBVs&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 6, 2011)

Here's another one.


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Or a kick to the groin...

[video=youtube;CVS1UfCfxlU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVS1UfCfxlU[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 6, 2011)

View attachment 1873884


----------



## patlpp (Nov 6, 2011)

Boneman said:


> I like the nipples that point in different directions


View attachment 1873889

.............................


----------



## ezTaz (Nov 6, 2011)

You guys seen the Rucka Rucka Ali youtube parodys? theyre all pretty funny


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 7, 2011)

Another tattoo that proudly says: "I didn't really ever want to get laid again, anyway." cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 7, 2011)

Love the hard hat. lol.


cannabineer said:


> Another tattoo that proudly says: "I didn't really ever want to get laid again, anyway." cn


----------



## Big P (Nov 7, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> I like my boobies wet, and my women tenderized a bit.
> 
> View attachment 1873580




loooooooooooooooooooooooolllllllllll haha that was funny


----------



## Big P (Nov 7, 2011)

*now dats how I likes'em, wet & tenderized *














lol


----------



## ANC (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Nov 8, 2011)

*In African country of Ghana an old TV, VCR or Boombox make you a rich man. Not a lot of people there can afford this kind of things. Ghanaian artist Philip Kwame Apagya can make you look wealthy at least in the photos - traveling with a plane, TV, PC and other stuff an average Ghanaian can't afford.*


----------



## ANC (Nov 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;A6Gs2mKNjV0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6Gs2mKNjV0[/video]


----------



## JimmyRecard (Nov 8, 2011)

Hello all I just made a thread that you may all enjoy. The thread is for https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/484518-demotivational-posters.html

Enjoy


----------



## bud nugbong (Nov 8, 2011)

i love the pic of bernie mac in his new living room


----------



## Leothwyn (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## herbose (Nov 8, 2011)

Geee, awful quite in here.
A professor is sent to darkest Africa to live with a primitive tribe. He spends years with them, teaching them reading, writing, math and science.
One day the wife of the tribe's chief gives birth to a white child. The tribe is shocked, and the chief pulls the professor aside and says, "Look here! You're the only white man we've ever seen and this woman gives birth to a white child. It doesn't take a genius to figure out what happened!"
The professor replied, "No, Chief. You're mistaken. What you have here is a natural occurrence, what we in the civilized world call an albino! Look at that field over there. All of the sheep are white except for one black one. Nature does this on occasion."
The chief was silent for a moment, then said, "Tell you what. You don't say anything more about that sheep and I won't say anything more about that white kid."


----------



## herbose (Nov 8, 2011)

A college pizza delivery boy arrived at the house of Larry Johnson. He delivered the pizza to his trailer. After giving it to him, Larry asked, "What's the usual tip?" 

"Well," replied the boy, "this is my first trip here, but the other guys say if I get a quarter out of you, I'll be doing great." 

"Is that so?" snorted Larry, "Well, just to show them how wrong they are, here's five dollars." 

"Thanks!" replied the youth, "I'll put this in my school fund." 

"What are you studying in school?" asked Larry. 

The kid smiled and said, "Applied psychology."


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 8, 2011)

Yoda ... or Furby x Gremlins? cn






THAT'll motivate him to take the bees head-on! 
"I'M STONED AS POOh!"


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 8, 2011)

short message


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 8, 2011)

Officer Unlucky is about to "log on" 





Rookie unclear on meaning of "concrete evidence"





No caption ... and no captain's bars for someone. cn


----------



## ANC (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 8, 2011)

awesome cat ... has total "Merrie Melodies" moves ~ cn


----------



## Big P (Nov 8, 2011)

*Time-lapse video captures 12,225-mile road journey across America... in just FIVE minutes *

By Meghan Keneally


Last updated at 10:05 PM on 8th November 2011 

A freelance photographer took to the road for inspiration and came back from his trip with a time lapse video speeding across 12,225 miles in just under five minutes. 

Brian DeFrees, 25, took a two month road trip across the United States to visit places he had never been and catch up with relatives along the way. The fact that he is a freelance photographer helped him lend a goal to the project, as he hoped turn the trip into a creative piece of some sort at the end. 

'I wanted to inspire people to go out and take a trip of their own, whether they live in the U.S. or not- there are a lot of parts of it that you haven't seen then hopefully you'll go out and see,' Mr DeFrees told MailOnline. 


[youtube]Tt-juyvIWMQ[/youtube]




Though he set out by himself in his Honda Civic Si, Mr DeFrees was happy to go it alone, if only for a few days. 

'I know enough people across the country to only go a couple days by myself, but I have to say I really didn't mind [being alone] that much. Another part I really enjoyed was only having the belongings that i had in my trunk, it was kind of freeing,' he said. 

Starting his journey on August 8 in his hometown of Syracuse, New York, Mr DeFrees then headed south along the east coast, hitting eight states along the way. 


By attaching a digital camera to his wind shield that had a program installed to instantly take photos every five seconds, Mr DeFrees was able to drive and shoot at the same time. 

He continued his trip heading west along the Gulf of Mexico before getting to Texas and driving up the historic Route 66. 

'I went on Route 66 from Amirillo, Texas to Arizona and that was really cool,' he told MailOnline. 'I was just trying to stay on the old roads and stay in the old towns.'

Given the frequency of the digital shots, viewers are able to see the evolution of rain clouds along the side of highways. Differences in climate also prove entertaining, going from sunny Los Angeles and it's palm tree-lined streets to the snow capped Rocky Mountains in Colorado Springs.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## goten (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Nov 9, 2011)

LMAO he got pulled over @4:20


----------



## hoss12781 (Nov 9, 2011)

Top 10 porn fails - I am not embedding this video for obvious reasons. If you're at work, well you probably shouldn't be surfing a mj cultivation site to begin with - but still shouldn't watch this in the office. Too funny not to post. Enjoy.

http://www.google.com/url?q=http://www.fail.nl/index/top10/fail-video-top-10-pr0n-fails&sa=U&ei=WfC6To_cOZCgtwfs_cCxBw&ved=0CBgQFjAA&sig2=vDp-imSNHe08oHvQ0BwA_Q&usg=AFQjCNFz_ScfORf3umVyvq_abGAe1RuxYA


----------



## Logges (Nov 9, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


>


Nitro Circus ftw


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 9, 2011)

[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]*german born pope makes changes in catholic church mass
**
i** knew it, i knew it! I just knew this was coming**.... * 









[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Amen !!!!*[/FONT]​ ​[/FONT]


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## D.B.Doober (Nov 9, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


>


oh shit instead of landing on the foam he landed on the...bulldozer


----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 9, 2011)

D.B.Doober said:


> oh shit instead of landing on the foam he landed on the...bulldozer


 I wonder if he lived. That fall was harsh.


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;G-1qb4CGwxE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-1qb4CGwxE&feature=related[/video]


----------



## SublimeSilence (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## SublimeSilence (Nov 10, 2011)

Not funny but inspirational
[video=youtube;WibmcsEGLKo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=WibmcsEGLKo#t=5s[/video]


----------



## squarepush3r (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 11, 2011)

Wish I could see the guys face with his back to the camera.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 11, 2011)

squarepush3r said:


>


 Oh shit! Catnip is now a gateway drug.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 11, 2011)

Dirty Harry said:


> I wonder if he lived. That fall was harsh.


He lived but got seriously fucked up.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 11, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 1880079


And in the case of RIU Wet Dog is very informative.


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 11, 2011)

*Not today Bitch!*


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 11, 2011)

Do I really have to say anything?


----------



## patlpp (Nov 11, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> Do I really have to say anything?
> 
> View attachment 1883222


That is so awesome. She can watch herself get snowplowed


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 11, 2011)

patlpp said:


> That is so awesome. She can watch herself get snowplowed


Solo scheiße video?


----------



## lokie (Nov 12, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> Do I really have to say anything?


 LOL I told my wife that my "next wife" would be able to that. she laughed and said "sure keep dreaming"


----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 12, 2011)

Little old lady 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A little old lady went to the grocery store to buy cat food. She picked
up four cans and took them to the check out counter.

The girl at the cash register said, "I'm sorry, but we cannot sell you
cat food without proof that you have a cat.
A lot of old people buy cat food to eat, and the management wants proof
that you are buying the cat food for your cat."

The little old lady went home, picked up her cat and brought it back to
the store. They sold her the cat food.
The next day, she tried to buy two cans of dog food. Again the cashier
said "I'm sorry, but we cannot sell you dog food without proof that you
have a dog. A lot of old people buy dog food to eat, but the management
wants proof that you are buying the dog food for your dog."

So she went home and brought in her dog. She then was able to buy the
dog food.

The next day she brought in a box with a hole in the lid. The little
old lady asked the cashier to stick her finger in the hole. The cashier
said,
"No, you might have a snake in there."

The little old lady assured her that there was nothing in the box that would harm her. So the cashier put her finger into the box and pulled it out. She said to the little old lady, "That smells like shit."

The little old lady said, "It is. I want to buy three rolls of toilet paper."


----------



## squarepush3r (Nov 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;ioM_oSSciNU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioM_oSSciNU&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Big P (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## sunni (Nov 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;2X-rYgX8vB4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2X-rYgX8vB4&feature=grec_index[/video]

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh so cute


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 13, 2011)

It's late but this is for the Veterans. Who knew that Kiss would know these songs. 

[video=youtube;VGil7PR59sc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGil7PR59sc[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 13, 2011)

To all you kids out there with tats and piercings&#8230;this is you in 40 years!


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## geewhizimtheshiz (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## geewhizimtheshiz (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 13, 2011)

geewhizimtheshiz said:


>


SLC Punk, great movie.


----------



## geewhizimtheshiz (Nov 13, 2011)

dirtyho1968 said:


> SLC Punk, great movie.


favorite.movie.ever.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 13, 2011)

*Tiger's Christina del Basso Photos.*
*Tiger never really had a chance, did he? 

*


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 13, 2011)

While creating wives, God promised men that good and obedient wives would be found in all corners of the world. ​ 

_And then He made the world round._ ​


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 13, 2011)

short message notice


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;Mj5RaYbqnAA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mj5RaYbqnAA&feature=feedrec_grec_index[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes, it is just what you think it is.

[video=youtube;--fNybnbthk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--fNybnbthk&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 14, 2011)

necessity is the mother of invention.


----------



## PetFlora (Nov 15, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> *Tiger's Christina del Basso Photos.*
> *Tiger never really had a chance, did he?
> 
> *View attachment 1886207
> ...


Bet he has no problem hitting that hole


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 15, 2011)

a boy and his dog. 

[video=youtube;d_EZDBVuOk4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_EZDBVuOk4&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 15, 2011)

PetFlora said:


> Bet he has no problem hitting that hole


Had no idea he liked playing on AstroTurf. cn


----------



## patlpp (Nov 15, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> *Tiger's Christina del Basso Photos.*
> *Tiger never really had a chance, did he?
> 
> *View attachment 1886207
> ...


What man could possibly resist that your Honor? The Defense rests


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 15, 2011)

Wonder how good her aim is with a 9 iron?


patlpp said:


> What man could possibly resist that your Honor? The Defense rests


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 15, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> Wonder how good her aim is with a 9 iron?


HE called it a 9-Iron. She called it his Li'l Putts. cn

As for "what man could possibly resist ... "? ~raises hand~ I am not a fan of such obvious aftermarket content ... cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 15, 2011)

What a good guy. Cop saves a stunned deer on roadway. Thank goodness he didn't get his gun out and shoot it. 

http://www.myfoxdetroit.com/dpp/mornings/stunned-deer-carried-from-road-to-safety-in-huron-county-20111115


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 15, 2011)

*Reminds me of this.*


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 15, 2011)

In a Tottenham church Sunday morning a preacher said, "Anyone with 'special needs' who wants to be prayed over, please come forward to the front by the altar." 

 With that, Leroy got in line, and when it was his turn, the Preacher asked, "Leroy, what do you want me to pray about for you?"

Leroy replied, "Preacher, I need you to pray for help with my hearing." 

The preacher put one finger of one hand in Leroy's ear, placed his other hand on top of Leroy's head, and then prayed and prayed and the whole congregation joined in with great enthusiasm.
 

After a few minutes, the preacher removed his hands, stood back and asked, "Leroy, how is your hearing now?"

 Leroy answered, "I don't know. It ain't 'til Thursday."


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 15, 2011)

I must have...


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 15, 2011)

^^ there is only Doo. cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 15, 2011)

I know some of you here have dated a woman like this. 

[video=youtube;0zgNNOxTEsU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zgNNOxTEsU[/video]


----------



## hoss12781 (Nov 16, 2011)

Take note of the McDonalds picture. I wouldn't patronize an Aussie Mc D's after reading this.


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 16, 2011)

Not sure if I posted these last night for some reason I have only a hazy idea about what happened yesterday.


----------



## ANC (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 16, 2011)

Prank at St. Andrews.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 16, 2011)

It's nort the Sperm Cookies so much as the motivational watermark! ~tooooke~ cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 16, 2011)

Plumbers 

[video=youtube;YAyX_ABbhEo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAyX_ABbhEo&feature=related[/video]


----------



## ANC (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## geewhizimtheshiz (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## geewhizimtheshiz (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## geewhizimtheshiz (Nov 17, 2011)

<3


----------



## Big P (Nov 17, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> Plumbers
> 
> [video=youtube;YAyX_ABbhEo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAyX_ABbhEo&feature=related[/video]


 

My god does she have to put it on a plate for him!!!!!




lol why am I so angry about this lol


----------



## Big P (Nov 17, 2011)

ANC said:


>


 

damn this guy is good. did it with no hands!


----------



## Big P (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Nov 17, 2011)

Stare at the red heart for a minimum of 10 seconds, then look at a white wall and blink.


----------



## Big P (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Nov 17, 2011)

Breakfast is served


----------



## Big P (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Nov 17, 2011)

*I never thought I would see the effects of an actual shit fit.*


----------



## Big P (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 17, 2011)

Big P said:


>


Is this MMORPG in Afghanistan? cn


----------



## Big P (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 17, 2011)

Type, type, type


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 17, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> I know some of you here have dated a woman like this.
> 
> [video=youtube;0zgNNOxTEsU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zgNNOxTEsU[/video]


LMAO, too funny!


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 17, 2011)

Dear Big P,

After taking your test I've discovered that I'm Gay. I don't know what I'm going to do. I don't know how I'm going to break it to my husband. Any advice? Who gets the plants? 

Signed,
Surprised in Michigan. 


Big P said:


>


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 17, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> Dear Big P,
> 
> After taking your test I've discovered that I'm Gay. I don't know what I'm going to do. I don't know how I'm going to break it to my husband. Any advice? Who gets the plants?
> 
> ...


You get ALL the ferns ... cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 17, 2011)

This is the spawn of the devil...

[video=youtube;XF7b_MNEIAg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XF7b_MNEIAg[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 17, 2011)

​ 
 _Cowboy: GIVE ME 3 PACKETS OF CONDOMS PLEASE._


_CASHIER: DO YOU NEED A PAPER BAG WITH THAT SIR?_

_Cowboy: NAH... SHE AIN'T *THAT* UGLY!!_​


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 17, 2011)

Of all my posts this is my favorite. 

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/224459-pix-make-you-lol-warning-851.html#post5389757


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 17, 2011)

That is a tour de force, WW! Applause and a giggle. cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 18, 2011)

Did you hear me? This is war. Now MAN UP, will ya?


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 18, 2011)

LMAO. I'd would have killed him, after I cleaned myself up. 

[video=youtube;liGZl6b9s3Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liGZl6b9s3Y[/video]

I love when she said, 'You're an asshole.' And he says, 'Come on, baby.'


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;sUqvimCKLlM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUqvimCKLlM[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 18, 2011)

The most gay man in the world

[video=youtube;s9Bdviw3lsw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9Bdviw3lsw&NR=1[/video]


----------



## bengrowin (Nov 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;rNzwgrtdBo8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNzwgrtdBo8[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 18, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> LMAO. I'd would have killed him, after I cleaned myself up.
> 
> [video=youtube;liGZl6b9s3Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liGZl6b9s3Y[/video]
> 
> I love when she said, 'You're an asshole.' And he says, 'Come on, baby.'


 ahahahha! that was hilarious!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 18, 2011)

Hide the children. Lol.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 18, 2011)

Huh?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 18, 2011)

Where have I seen that face before? ... Oh right. cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 18, 2011)

Man, where did you get that one? Hahaha, it shouldn't be funny, but it is. .


Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Hide the children. Lol.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 18, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> Man, where did you get that one? Hahaha, it shouldn't be funny, but it is. .


http://www.sportsgrid.com/ncaa-football/hide-the-children-ncaa-12s-unfortunate-penn-state-screengrab/


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I could really spend some time there just lmao.


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 18, 2011)

That's patience...the clock says 3:00



cof


----------



## cannabitch81 (Nov 18, 2011)

I know this isnt a pic, but came across this review of a local goodwill and cant stop laughing!!! :0

*Insider Pages Reviews for Goodwill Industries*

Have experience with this business? Write a Review.

&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;_shopping for old used panties_Salawal P.5Goodwill Industries




i hop from thrift store to thrift store, trying to buy many of the old used worn out panties, each thrift shop has to offer. This shop has or should I say had, some old worn out cotton bikini panties, and so many various used panties, I was truly in love. I bought a big bag full of panties, about 70 pairs of panties, for only $10.00 what a deal. I have a sexual fetish for used panties, not to mention, half of all the panties bought from this place have visibly worn dirty panties.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 18, 2011)

Craigslist time travel ad. Lol. Animals don't know how to rendezvous.


----------



## cannabitch81 (Nov 18, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Craigslist time travel ad. Lol. Animals don't know how to rendezvous.


LMFAO.....and to think i could get 3 grand and go back and invest in microsoft....if only if only i had a dick!!!!


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 18, 2011)

cannabitch81 said:


> LMFAO.....and to think i could get 3 grand and go back and invest in microsoft....if only if only i had a dick!!!!


Do what all the femmes fatales do ... hire one. cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 18, 2011)

My message is too short, maybe she ate it.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 18, 2011)

Does a "dirty sanchez" gets her large fries?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 18, 2011)

That's drive through only ... cn


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 18, 2011)

A young farm couple, Homer and Darlene, got married and just couldn't seem to get enough lovin'. In the morning, before Homer left the house for the fields, they made love. When Homer came back from the fields, they made love. And again at bedtime, they made love.

The problem was their nooner; it took Homer a half hour to travel home and another half hour to return to the fields and he just wasn't getting enough work done. Finally Homer asked the family doctor what to do.

"Homer," said the doctor, "Just take your rifle out to the field with you and when you're in the mood, fire off a shot into the air. That will be Darlene's signal to come out to you. Then you won't lose any field time."

They tried Doc's advice and it worked well for a while. Homer came back to the doctor's office.

"What's wrong?" asked the Doc. "Didn't my idea work?"

"Oh, it worked real good," said Homer. "Whenever I was in the mood, I fired off a shot like you said and Darlene'd come runnin'. We'd find a secluded place, make love, and then she'd go back home again."

"Good, Homer. So what's the problem?" asked the Doc.

"I ain't seen her since huntin' season started."


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 18, 2011)

[FONT=&quot]A teacher goes around her class asking each of the kids what do they need at home.[/FONT]



1st kid says "A computer".
Teacher replies "That'd be very useful." 



2nd kid says "A new lawn mower" and gets a similar response. 



Little Johnny pops up and says &#8220;At my house we don't need nothin." 



The teacher asks him to think again carefully as everybody needs something. 



Little Johnny replies, "No I'm sure..........." "When my sister started going out with a Muslim, I remember my dad saying: 



"Well, that's the last Fucking thing we need."


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## Smoking Loon (Nov 18, 2011)

brown eye beauty


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 18, 2011)

Hard to believe they are the same person.


dirtyho1968 said:


>


----------



## Smoking Loon (Nov 18, 2011)

i love boobies


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 18, 2011)

That's nasty


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 18, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> Hard to believe they are the same person.


Yeah, she's tore up from the floor up.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 18, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> Hard to believe they are the same person.


 Is it only me??? Look at the picture again, and then think of _Lindsay Lohan._


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 18, 2011)

That is her.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 19, 2011)

Lindsay has some mean ass birthmarks.Google her Maralyn(sic) Monroe Shoot big ass one foot or more freckles.I shit you not Fellas.


----------



## ANC (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## PetFlora (Nov 19, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> Did you hear me? This is war. Now MAN UP, will ya?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1893797


Barbaric and our 3rd Dimensional paradigm go hand in hand. The essence of 2012 is that Mother Earth is moving up in dimension/frequency/vibration and out of this dog eat dog dynamic WITH OR WITHOUT US. Time to wake up, or be destined to repeat until you do


----------



## PetFlora (Nov 19, 2011)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Does a "dirty sanchez" gets her large fries?


No, just the gravy FOR those fries


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 19, 2011)

lol. The reason I said man up was because in small print under on of the pictures it said, 'this is war'. And I did read something about leaving the 'Age of Aquarius'


PetFlora said:


> Barbaric and our 3rd Dimensional paradigm go hand in hand. The essence of 2012 is that Mother Earth is moving up in dimension/frequency/vibration and out of this dog eat dog dynamic WITH OR WITHOUT US. Time to wake up, or be destined to repeat until you do


----------



## highdanzil (Nov 19, 2011)

funny mofo



Big P said:


>


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## PetFlora (Nov 19, 2011)

So I just sampled a tiny pop corn bud from way down low on BK-1( Brother's Keeper, about 3 weeks left) and I'm whacked. And into my mind pops this: If Cain were to become president, and Monika L was still around, I can her say *Oh my, Mr President. That&#8217;s the biggest cigar I&#8217;ve ever seen in the Oval Office.*


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 19, 2011)

Sorry but these are sooo damn cute LOL!!!!!!


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 19, 2011)

cat baths are inherently funny, oh yes. 











Here is the Final Solution, but I could not find the instructions for putting it on. Something tells me that's the "skill required" part. cn





And I wonder if it comes in Plus Sizes.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 19, 2011)

Bad Cat Bad Cat what you gonna do ... 















This bad kitteh would be SO easy to cure of his nasty habit. cn










...but not this one. he sez "bring it". cn


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 19, 2011)

*Back in my younger days LOL!!*


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 19, 2011)

dirtsurfr said:


>


I suspect an insult. Someone tell me what that says. cn


----------



## DST (Nov 20, 2011)

That's how Polar Bears dry themselves.....


dirtsurfr said:


>


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 20, 2011)

A couple years ago I saw marker on my middle son's (5) arm and saw it said gay. Of course I assumed my oldest son (9) did it. So I yelled and said, "How dare you write gay on Luc's arm!"







Well my oldest son said he didn't write on Luc's arm, that Luc wrote on his own arm. I said, "Bullshit, Luc can't write that good!"
Well Luc did write on his own arm and was writing his own name.







I was reading it upside down. The backwards fucked up "L" looked like "Y" upside down, "u" looked like "A" and the "c" looked like a "g".


----------



## gopherbuddah (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 20, 2011)

Kent must be a real asshole if the church is calling him out.


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 20, 2011)

Oops, I guess he didn't expect that. 

[video=youtube;dXIeHg6k24o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXIeHg6k24o[/video]


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 20, 2011)

I like this one.

View attachment 1897275


----------



## ANC (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 20, 2011)

Actually, that is a very funny story. The things that kids do is really incredible. 

We had one that told the other that if he wore his Superman cape while riding his bicycle off the end of a long line of bricks on skids (construction site) he could fly. You do know what happened don't you? The kid spoke in soprano for days.


Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> A couple years ago I saw marker on my middle son's (5) arm and saw it said gay. Of course I assumed my oldest son (9) did it. So I yelled and said, "How dare you write gay on Luc's arm!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 20, 2011)

7 year girl plays Guns n Roses 'Sweet Child o Mine' Since I don't play I don't know if it's hard or not but she sounds pretty damn good to me. 

[video]http://www.wimp.com/gunroses/[/video]


----------



## DaBong (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 20, 2011)

Three retirees, each with a hearing loss, were playing golf one fine March day. One remarked to the other, Windy, isnt it? No, the second man replied, Its Thursday. And the third man chimed in, So am I. Lets have a beer.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 20, 2011)

Three French boys were walking past some commotion in a haystack/
"Look!" the five-year-old exclaimed. "Two grownups fighting."
"They're not fighting", the seven-year-old explained. "They're making love."
"Indeed", added the nine-year-old.
...
"And badly."
cn


----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 20, 2011)

dirtyho1968 said:


> That is her.


 Fuck me! Man she wasted her life. I thought she was hot in the beginning, but DAMN did she have a train wreck.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 20, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> 7 year girl plays Guns n Roses 'Sweet Child o Mine' Since I don't play I don't know if it's hard or not but she sounds pretty damn good to me.
> 
> [video]http://www.wimp.com/gunroses/[/video]


For that age, pretty damn close to perfect in my book.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 20, 2011)

dirtyho1968 said:


> That's priceless.


----------



## jadeey (Nov 20, 2011)

rage comics are funny >.<


----------



## ANC (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 21, 2011)

Once again too short of a message


----------



## patlpp (Nov 21, 2011)

^^^^ Give the bitch some Botox ^^^^^


----------



## DaBong (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Nov 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;BymeLkZ7GqM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BymeLkZ7GqM&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Razztafarai (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 21, 2011)

like to see the hood ornament ^^ cn


----------



## Razztafarai (Nov 21, 2011)

Evry time I look at it I notice something new, like the star trek insignia on the boot door, and the license plate! So awesome.


----------



## dangledo (Nov 21, 2011)

A jewish boy asks his jewish father, can I have five dollars. The father asks, 4 dollars? What do you need 3 dollars for?


----------



## goten (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 21, 2011)

Boots, random, fork, pines, pulse, six, Idon'tgetit. cn


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 22, 2011)

Not a picture, but funny.
[video=youtube;w4dQsefO6QU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4dQsefO6QU[/video]


----------



## Big P (Nov 22, 2011)

[youtube]cWi182CMJY8[/youtube]


----------



## Big P (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## ML75 (Nov 22, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> awesome!!! this is sick!!


that is badass


----------



## ML75 (Nov 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;AGrDhtUqXp8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGrDhtUqXp8[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 22, 2011)

^^^^Too young, too skinny, but it makes me wonder what he might be able to do in bed.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh lol WW! The erotic possibilities of a double-jointed ass. cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 22, 2011)

I know enticing isn't it.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 22, 2011)

Meh; I prefer bears. ~giggle~ 
seriously, the way he winds up for those twists ... lower back like an owl's neck ... scary awesome. cn


----------



## guy incognito (Nov 22, 2011)

I can't see dirtyhos pics. Just a blank message.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## N0iZ (Nov 22, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Boots, random, fork, pines, pulse, six, Idon'tgetit. cn


if u had a dirty mind, it would be:
boobs, condom, fuck, penis, pussy, & sex
.....thats the joke


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;NySoPiUapxk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NySoPiUapxk[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh N0iz, of course I got it ... I just had to be a (me!) about it ... cheers. cn


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 22, 2011)

Start at like 2:00
[video=youtube;tpUMSarCSQw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpUMSarCSQw[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 22, 2011)

Do you think this poor dog lost his vision?


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;lcNvoIOGihI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcNvoIOGihI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 22, 2011)

This appalls me. Such arctic libel. cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 22, 2011)

This is funny but you have to get past the 50 second mark to catch on. 

[video=youtube;SLYgVbVRoqk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLYgVbVRoqk[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 22, 2011)

Ted Nugent

How Deer Think...............


*Great Quote!* 

Deer Hunting Story...even if you don't care about hunting...Gotta Love Ted!


Ted Nugent, rock star and avid bow hunter from Michigan, was being interviewed by a liberal journalist, an animal rights activist. The discussion came around to deer hunting. The journalist asked, 'What do you think is the last thought in the head of a deer before you shoot him? Is it, 'Are you my friend?' or is it 'Are you the one who killed my brother?

*Nugent replied, Deer aren't capable of that kind of thinking. All they care about is, what am I going to eat next, who am I going to screw next, and can I run fast enough to get away. They are very much like the Democrats in Congress.*

The interview ended.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Nov 22, 2011)

*Men Teaching **[FONT=&quot]Classes for Women at[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
THE ADULT LEARNING CENTER[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 

REGISTRATION MUST BE COMPLETED
By Thurs. November 3rd, 2011 [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

NOTE: DUE TO THE COMPLEXITY AND DIFFICULTY LEVEL
OF THEIR CONTENTS, CLASS SIZES WILL BE LIMITED TO 8 PARTICIPANTS MAXIMUM . 

Class 1[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
Up in Winter, Down in Summer - How to Adjust a Thermostat
Step by Step, with Slide Presentation.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
Meets 4 weeks, Monday and Wednesday for 2 hrs beginning at 7:00 PM.. 

Class 2[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
Which Takes More Energy - Putting the Toilet Seat Down, 
or Bitching About It for 3 Hours?
Round Table Discussion.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
Meets 2 weeks, Saturday 12:00 for 2 hours. 

Class 3[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
Is It Possible To Drive Past a Wal-Mart Without Stopping?--Group Debate. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
Meets 4 weeks, Saturday 10:00 PM for 2 hours. 

Class 4[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
Fundamental Differences Between a Purse and a Suitcase--[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
Pictures and Explanatory Graphics.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
Meets Saturdays at 2:00 PM for 3 weeks. 

Class 5[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
Curling Irons--Can They Levitate and Fly Into The Bathroom Cabinet?
Examples on Video. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
Meets 4 weeks, Tuesday and Thursday for 2 hours beginning
At 7:00 PM 

Class 6[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
How to Ask Questions During Commercials and Be Quiet During the Program
Help Line Support and Support Groups. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
Meets 4 Weeks, Friday and Sunday 7:00 PM 

Class 7[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
Can a Bath Be Taken Without 14 Different Kinds of Soaps and Shampoos?
Open Forum[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ..
Monday at 8:00 PM, 2 hours. 

Class 8[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
Health Watch--They Make Medicine for PMS - USE IT![/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
Three nights; Monday, Wednesday, Friday at 7:00 PM for 2 hours. 

Class 9 [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
I Was Wrong and He Was Right!--Real Life Testimonials.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
Tuesdays at 6:00 PM Location to be determined. 

Class 10[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
How to Parallel Park In Less Than 20 Minutes Without an Insurance Claim.
Driving Simulations.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
4 weeks, Saturday's noon, 2 hours. 
Class 11[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
Learning to Live--How to Apply Brakes 
Without Throwing Passengers 
Through the Windshield[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].
Tuesdays at 7:00 PM, location to be determined 

Class 12[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
How to Shop by Yourself.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
Meets 4 weeks, Tuesday and Thursday for 2 hours beginning at 7:00 PM. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ 
_[FONT=&quot]From the Guys in the Witness Protection Program[/FONT]_​


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 22, 2011)

Just thought this may come to point here soon..


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 23, 2011)

Nothing but pure beauty. Good for the soul. 

[video=youtube;xHkq1edcbk4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHkq1edcbk4[/video]


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 23, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> ted nugent
> 
> how deer think...............
> 
> ...


lolololololololololololololol


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 23, 2011)

My husband liked that one too.


Hemlock said:


> lolololololololololololololol


----------



## tuffles (Nov 23, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> Start at like 2:00
> [video=youtube;tpUMSarCSQw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpUMSarCSQw[/video]


I thought this was a spoof when they said 'kenny powers' all I could think of is the character from eastside and down. Turns out it's real.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 23, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> My husband liked that one too.


 AH shucks I was hoping you were single. But good for him, he got one of the good one!


----------



## PetFlora (Nov 23, 2011)

N0iZ said:


> if u had a dirty mind, it would be:
> boobs, condom, fuck, penis, pussy, & sex
> .....thats the joke


Nah. His was the joke. Yours is the obvious


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks, you made me feel good today and it's only 9:30 am.


Hemlock said:


> AH shucks I was hoping you were single. But good for him, he got one of the good one!


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 23, 2011)

Baby boy and dog having a discussion. 

[video]http://www.bing.com/videos/watch/video/baby-and-dog-have-a-conversation/20nmczie?q=viral%20videos&from=en-us_msnhp&rel=msn&cpkey=9c92fab4-2b78-4537-a245-82904fb3e7bb|viral+videos|msn||[/video]


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 23, 2011)

Damn.....I am Skeered.


View attachment 1902240


----------



## gopherbuddah (Nov 23, 2011)

[video]http://www.metatube.com/es/videos/5563/Horn-Dog-Spike-and-Mike-Sick-and-Twisted/[/video]

Sorry if this comes up as a link. If it does, please click and watch. Oh yeah, and have a Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 23, 2011)

Oregon Fights Back! cn


----------



## Big P (Nov 23, 2011)

hydrotech364 said:


> Damn.....I am Skeered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

holy shit that bitch will break yo dick off!!!


and for some reason im willing to take the chance lol 



but god damn imagine if you got fucked with such zeal lol

fuck give that gurl a prize, or mace her , or somthin, this gurl definatly loves the cock


----------



## Big P (Nov 23, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> Thanks, you made me feel good today and it's only 9:30 am.


your husband is on rollitup right.





one time I was real drunk at this bar with my roomate back in the day and this gurl was there that we had met before but she was there without her b/f. 

anyway I hardly new the gurl let alone her b/f so I was drunk hitting on her all night and then me and my buddy convinced her and her 2 "older" friends to come back to the house with us to smoke some weed.

so anyway like I said I been hitting on that gurl all night and I was drunk. so we smoked at my place for a while and then her b/f finally came over.


hes sitting right next to her on the couch and she said somthing I cant recall now. and i forgot her b/f was sitting right next to her cuz he hadnt been with us all night and so I replied: *"I know, thats why I been tryin to get with you"*

and right when the words left my mouth is when i came to my senses and realized her b/f was sitting right there next to her!! looool 


there was shock and silence for a few seconds


then I just blurt out *"Just Kidding!"* with an embarrased grin

she was like *"aaaaaaaaah wtf r you taking about!?"* lolol 



lol it was messed up very embarassing lol


then he got all mad and told my roomate I was being kind of "rash" but i was sooooo drunk so I started pretending I had weaponry if anyone wanted to try somthing and I kicked everybody out lol anyway everyone left without incindent


anyway it was very embarassing.


ever since that day I have learned not to mess with forbiddin fruits


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 23, 2011)

No, my hubby can hardly turn on a computer. lol. Seriously. He does enjoy your thread with me though. 

You told a funny story. Sounds like you got away pretty clean if you ask me. lol



Big P said:


> your husband is on rollitup right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 23, 2011)

The one of the best parts of this vid is the laughing in the background. This poor Arab guy will never live this down. 

[video=youtube;1G9ro-f48Z8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1G9ro-f48Z8&feature=feedrec_grec_index[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 23, 2011)

View attachment 1903082


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 23, 2011)

hydrotech364 said:


> View attachment 1902240


 
Car won't FUCKIN start! cn


----------



## rowlman (Nov 23, 2011)

Big P said:


> holy shit that bitch will break yo dick off!!!
> 
> 
> and for some reason im willing to take the chance
> ...


at least hood will be shinny when shes done...is she using turtle wax?


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 23, 2011)

how do you explain those dents to your ins. agent


----------



## gopherbuddah (Nov 24, 2011)

Yep this is real.

[video=youtube;U87zVkIXNI0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U87zVkIXNI0[/video]


----------



## PetFlora (Nov 24, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> lolololololololololololololol


Yeah its' funny, but damn the majority of repub candidates make W look intelligent


----------



## PetFlora (Nov 24, 2011)

Big P said:


> holy shit that bitch will break yo dick off!!!
> 
> 
> and for some reason im willing to take the chance lol
> ...


*She definitely loves the 'hood' lol*


----------



## Big P (Nov 24, 2011)

*God Bless America. We need more guys like this:*


[youtube]a6CpvU-DzxE[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 24, 2011)

lol, I love the girl sitting behind the first dickhead when 'Mr. Rice' said you don't own me. LOL 

I think I love this guy, my hubby is in trouble.


Big P said:


> *God Bless America. We need more guys like this:*
> 
> 
> [youtube]a6CpvU-DzxE[/youtube]


----------



## Big P (Nov 24, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> lol, I love the girl sitting behind the first dickhead when 'Mr. Rice' said you don't own me. LOL
> 
> I think I love this guy, my hubby is in trouble.


 

lol ya I was looking at the gurls reactions too, I wonder if she polishes off that old geezer too lol


----------



## malignant (Nov 24, 2011)

that shark movie looks terrible


----------



## N0iZ (Nov 25, 2011)

PetFlora said:


> Nah. His was the joke. Yours is the obvious


Ah, touché


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;r6XbhIRtUjQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6XbhIRtUjQ[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 25, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> [video=youtube;r6XbhIRtUjQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6XbhIRtUjQ[/video]


Shit. I wish I had a bike with those on it NOW.


----------



## DST (Nov 25, 2011)

I wish I had that on my bike now!! So cool!


Winter Woman said:


> [video=youtube;r6XbhIRtUjQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6XbhIRtUjQ[/video]


----------



## DST (Nov 25, 2011)

Bloody hell, that was freaky......


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 25, 2011)

Cool bicycle zoetropes!
What they're not telling you is that zoetropes rely on a strobe to get the effect. The camera's shutter provides the strobe effect. To an eye, these would just be blurs. Note the transition in this one before and after the strobe gets triggered ... cn
[video=youtube;3-rPn0a56WE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-rPn0a56WE[/video]


----------



## ANC (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 26, 2011)

Now you ruined it. There could of been a few pot heads making them and then asking why it didn't work. lol. Ok, what college did you go to?

Actually, I should have known that-must be the smoke. I worked on a strobe for motion control once a few years back, nothing became of it though.


cannabineer said:


> Cool bicycle zoetropes!
> What they're not telling you is that zoetropes rely on a strobe to get the effect. The camera's shutter provides the strobe effect. To an eye, these would just be blurs. Note the transition in this one before and after the strobe gets triggered ... cn
> [video=youtube;3-rPn0a56WE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-rPn0a56WE[/video]


----------



## ANC (Nov 26, 2011)

there you have it, weed kills.


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 26, 2011)

Great footage of an owl flying straight toward a camera. I can see if you're a mouse your done for. 

[video=youtube;37MNE8tOBG4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37MNE8tOBG4[/video]


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Nov 27, 2011)

So your having a shitty day and you walk out onto your deck and look up


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Nov 27, 2011)

Merry Christmas all


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Nov 27, 2011)

what are U putting on your tree this year??

Getting everyone in the holiday mood LOL


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Nov 27, 2011)

View attachment 1908295


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## malignant (Nov 27, 2011)

i dont know why but sarah palin is kinda hot, tina fey as her is 100x hotter..


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 27, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> lol, I love the girl sitting behind the first dickhead when 'Mr. Rice' said you don't own me. LOL
> 
> I think I love this guy, my hubby is in trouble.


Foo Paws? Jesus. Dumb and dumber went to Washington.


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 27, 2011)

Winter it's coming.


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 27, 2011)

Carne, this ones for you.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## cannofbliss (Nov 27, 2011)

"oh no the sunlight its coming after me" hehe


----------



## cannofbliss (Nov 27, 2011)

for all of you gamers...


ahhh nevermind the pic for some reason wont post


----------



## cannofbliss (Nov 28, 2011)

everyone should check out emails from an asshole at dontevenreply.com... this guy so messes with people that are on craigslist etc... and just messes with them it is very hilarious


----------



## PetFlora (Nov 28, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> Merry Christmas all
> 
> View attachment 1908210


Looks like someone with xlarge hands been rubbin them titties


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 28, 2011)

..


----------



## ganjames (Nov 28, 2011)

cannofbliss said:


> everyone should check out emails from an asshole at dontevenreply.com... this guy so messes with people that are on craigslist etc... and just messes with them it is very hilarious


I love that guy! I just decided to go on and read some more emails... This guy is a comedic genius. Probably has a nice big bank account from it too.

Occupation: Being an asshole.

Original ad: 
Clean fill 
Need clean fill rocks are fine. not much. cannot pick up must deliver. will take off you hands for free.

From Me to brad ********:

Hello,

I have some rocks I need to get rid of. I have several different types of rocks ranging from 1/2" to 6" rocks. Just let me know what kind you want, how much you need, and when I can send my guy to deliver. 

Thanks,

Mike

From brad ******** to Me:

well i need them to fill a small whole in my backyard so bigger rocks i guess? 6 inch would be good. i only need like 2 wheelbarow loads so not too many. when can you deliver?

From Me to brad ********:

6" it is. I can have a truck there to deliver any time between 9-5 Monday through Friday. Where are you located?

Mike

From brad ******** to Me:

do i have to be there for the delivery? i work every day so those times arent gonna work for me. if its cool could you drop them off tomorrow? just tell your guy to put them on the grass at the edge of my driveway next to the shed

heres my address:

517 *********** ln
coatesville, pa 

From Me to brad ********:

No, you do not have to be there. I will forward this information to my driver and you can expect the rocks tomorrow.

From brad ******** to Me:

great


The rest of this conversation is the following day. I looked up his address in Google street view to figure out what his driveway looked like.


From Me to brad ********:

Hey Brad,

Just wanted to let you know, we actually need to get rid a few more rocks, so my guy is going to deliver them to your house in about 15 minutes.

Mike

From brad ******** to Me:

wait what how many more? i dont want any more i have nowhere to put them

From Me to brad ********:

We sent a truckload with about 8 tons of 6" rocks. Don't worry, all the rocks are free of charge.

From brad ******** to Me:

8 TONS? what the fuck you better tell your guy not to deliver them

From brad ******** to Me:

you got that? DONT DELIVER THE ROCKS

From Me to brad ********:

I just got off the phone with my guy, he said he just delivered the rocks. He told me you didn't leave him enough room for all 8 tons by the shed, so he just dumped them in front of your garage. 

Best,

Mike

From brad ******** to Me:

WHAT THE FUCK!!!! i told you dont delever them you fucking dipshit! the fuck am i gonna do with all those rocks? you better get rid of them by the time i get home man..... how am i suposed to park my fucking car?

From Me to brad ********:

I am sorry that we had to block your garage, but you should have left more room next to the shed if you wanted them dumped there. Unfortunately we lack the necessary machinery to load the rocks back into the truck so removal is not an option. Also, my driver said he accidentally backed into your shed and broke one of the windows. We apologize for this. Consider the free extra rocks as compensation for the damage.

Mike

From brad ******** to Me:

ARE YOU FUCKING KIDING ME MOTHER FUCKER YOUR PAYING FOR THE SHED

I LEFT YOU PLENTY FUCKING ROOM FOR THE AMT OF ROCKS I ASKEDFOR. YOU DIDNT SAY YOU WERE DELIVERIG 8 FUCKING TONS OF ROCKS YOU PEICE OF SHIT!!!! USE YOUR HANDS I DONT GIVE A FUCK HOW YOU DO IT BUT IF I FIND 8 TONS OF ROCKS IN MY DRIVE WAY THERE IS GONNA FUCKING HELL TO PAY

FUCKING ASSHOLE

From Me to brad ********:

Brad,

If you insist on us removing the rocks then we are going to have to charge you a $500 rock removal fee. 

Mike 
From brad ******** to Me:

THIS IS SOME FUCKING BULLSHIT

From Me to brad ********:

I am sorry you feel that way, but without the $500 removal fee, we cannot remove the rocks. I realize you must be upset about your shed, so if you like, we can deliver another 4 tons of rocks as our way of apologizing for the shed. 

Mike

From brad ******** to Me:

NO DICKHEAD WHY THE FUCK WOULD I WANT MORE ROCKS??? DUMBASS
THIS IS YOUR FUCKING FAULT. I DIDNT ASK FOR 8 TONS OF ROCKS AND IM NOT PAYING SHIT. YOU OWE ME FOR THE SHED AND YOU GET THOSE ROCKS THE FUCK OUT OF THERE YOU FUCKING PRICK

From Me to brad ********:

If you aren't paying, then you have to keep the rocks. These are really nice rocks, though. I'm sure you will be able to find use for them. I have a pile of rocks in my backyard and it makes for a great conversation piece. If deer are a problem in your backyard, you can use these rocks to throw at them. They also make great paperweights. There are plenty of things to do with these rocks, so enjoy them.

Mike 

From brad ******** to Me:

im at my house now. where are the rocks?

From brad ******** to Me:

oh FUCK YOU


----------



## ANC (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 28, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> So your having a shitty day and you walk out onto your deck and look up
> 
> View attachment 1908209


That's awesome!


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Nov 28, 2011)

http://youtu.be/0dJu1Jj7VTw this shit is hilarious


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## ComeupKid (Nov 29, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> This appalls me. Such arctic libel. cn


"another endangered species of polar bears"

huh? polar bears are an endangered species, a species of Bear. i dont think there is a sup species of polar bears that are more endangered than the other polar bears lol


----------



## gopherbuddah (Nov 29, 2011)

Just in time for the holidays


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Nov 29, 2011)

here you go


----------



## ANC (Nov 29, 2011)

The afrikaans version of cunt is doos which is also the afrikaans word for box.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Nov 29, 2011)

hunters being hunters


----------



## gopherbuddah (Nov 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;kVMXo0QbFiY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVMXo0QbFiY[/video]


----------



## gopherbuddah (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (Nov 29, 2011)

tooo shorttttttView attachment 1911495


----------



## ANC (Nov 29, 2011)

*Ryan L. Fitzjerald is a tattoo artist from Dayton, Ohio. His girlfriend Rossie Brovent was cheating on him. *
*When Ryan figured it out he didn't tell her anything, instead he offered to tattoo her back. *

*He told her it would be a beautiful scene from Narnia. Rossie even signed the form without reading it. *
*Now she is suing her ex for $100,000 claiming that Ryan got her drunk before she signed the form.*

* What tattoo does she have now on her back? Just see the photos.*


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 29, 2011)

Now they're BOTH tired of her shit. cn
<edit> THIS guy just took his dating life to the next level!! I wonder how it'll work out for him in prison ...


----------



## malignant (Nov 29, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Now they're BOTH tired of her shit. cn
> <edit> THIS guy just took his dating life to the next level!! I wonder how it'll work out for him in prison ...


 this guy looks like a local/breaking bad extra...


----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 29, 2011)

Beware of older men..... 



A woman decides to have a facelift for her 50th birthday. She spends $15,000 and feels pretty good about the results. 

On her way home, she stops at a news stand to buy a newspaper. Before leaving, she says to the clerk, 'I hope you don't mind my asking, but how old do you think I am. 

'About 32,' is the reply.' 

'Nope! I'm exactly 50,' the woman says happily. 

A little while later she goes into McDonald's and asks the counter girl the very same question. 

The girl replies, 'I'd guess about 29.' The woman replies with a big smile, 'Nope, I'm 50.' 

Now she's feeling really good about herself. She stops in a drug store on her way down the street.. She goes up to the counter to get some mints and asks the clerk this burning question. 

The clerk responds, 'Oh, I'd say 30.' 

Again she proudly responds, 'I'm 50, but thank you!' 

While waiting for the bus to go home, she asks an old man waiting next to her the same question. 

He replies, 'Lady, I'm 78 and my eyesight is going. Although, when I was young there was a sure-fire way to tell how old a woman was. It sounds very forward, but it requires you to let me put my hands under your bra. Then, and only then I can tell you EXACTLY how old you are.' 

They wait in silence on the empty street until her curiosity gets the best of her. She finally blurts out, 'What the hell, go ahead.' 

He slips both of his hands under her blouse and begins to feel around very slowly and carefully.. He bounces and weighs each breast and he gently pinches each nipple. He pushes her breasts together and rubs them against each other. 

After a couple of minutes of this, she says, 'Okay, okay.....How old am I?' 

He completes one last squeeze of her breasts, removes his hands, and says, 'Madam, you are 50.' 

Stunned and amazed, the woman says, 'That was incredible, how could you tell?' 

The old man says, 'Promise you won't get mad?' 

'I promise I won't' she says. 

'I was behind you at McDonalds'


----------



## malignant (Nov 29, 2011)

its pix that make... who wants to read??


----------



## patlpp (Nov 29, 2011)

malignant said:


> its pix that make... who wants to read??


We have gone through this before. YOU DON'T HAVE TO READ IT IF YOU DON'T WANT TO.


----------



## malignant (Nov 29, 2011)

patlpp said:


> We have gone through this before. YOU DON'T HAVE TO READ IT IF YOU DON'T WANT TO.


I didnt.. asshole.


----------



## patlpp (Nov 29, 2011)

malignant said:


> I didnt.. asshole.


Another brilliant moderator.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 29, 2011)

malignant said:


> its pix that make... who wants to read??


 Apparently you were reading to get this far. It is like reading a book. If you have any imagination the pictures will form in your mind.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 29, 2011)

patlpp said:


> Another brilliant moderator.


 I didn't pick up that it was a moderator...It must be reading challenged.


----------



## malignant (Nov 29, 2011)

i was poking fun, sarcastically, then when lashed out at, i responded honestly. after about the 4th dab of chocolope bho im a bit aloof. Unfortunately i cant read books at this time, need a pair of glasses so i can read w/o headaches. got a head injury that slightly impedes my vision.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Nov 29, 2011)

here we go 

[video=youtube;zyLDQeX-LB4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyLDQeX-LB4[/video]


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Nov 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;m0Uyjf_7aCM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=m0Uyjf_7aCM[/video]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 29, 2011)

malignant said:


> i was poking fun, sarcastically, then when lashed out at, i responded honestly. after about the 4th dab of chocolope bho im a bit aloof. Unfortunately i cant read books at this time, need a pair of glasses so i can read w/o headaches. got a head injury that slightly impedes my vision.


 It happens. No harm no foul here.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;phwh8VV6uNQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phwh8VV6uNQ[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 29, 2011)

ohhhh SHIT ^^ can't breathe ... cn


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 29, 2011)

I think it hit her in the mouth alittle bit.....


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 29, 2011)

^^^^I think my stomach just turned a little.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Nov 29, 2011)

looks fake


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## tuffles (Dec 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;yiAotcteavY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yiAotcteavY&feature=player_embedded[/video]
not so much lol as wow , i want one of those


----------



## tuffles (Dec 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;r6XbhIRtUjQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6XbhIRtUjQ [/video]

so clever


----------



## gopherbuddah (Dec 1, 2011)

Accident or very pissed off dog that hates hunting?


Duck Hunt gone awry

Dogs are man's best friend. Except, you know, when they're shooting a gun at you.

And strangely enough, that's what really happened to a hapless dog owner in Brigham City, Utah. The man in question--a 46-year-old hunting enthusiast who is not named in local news reports on the incident--got a behind-full of birdshot courtesy of his loyal canine companion when he was out duck hunting over the weekend.
KSL.com reports the man and his dog were traveling in a canoe-like boat when the man stepped out into a shallow marsh to set up some decoys. His left his 12-gauge shotgun resting across the bow of the boat, according to Box Elder County Sheriff's Deputy Kevin Potter.
That's when the dog "did something to make the gun discharge," Potter said. "I don't know if the safety device was on. It's not impossible the dog could have taken it off safety."

Apparently excited to join his owner in the marsh, the dog jumped up on the boat's bow and stepped on the gun. The gun was fired, hitting the man in the buttocks with 27 pellets of birdshot.
The man promptly called 9-1-1, and is now reportedly recovering. Potter said that thanks to a well-positioned pair of waders--the hip-length rubber boots he was wearing at the time--the dog owner was able to avoid a more serious gunshot wound.


----------



## gopherbuddah (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## gopherbuddah (Dec 1, 2011)

I wonder how the Roderique family would feel about their video ending up here. 

[video=youtube;uu3evqjzxyg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uu3evqjzxyg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Logges (Dec 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;Rxpu7CC2WI0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rxpu7CC2WI0&feature=channel_video_title[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 1, 2011)

*THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN A**
CAMEL TOE**
AND A**
MOOSE KNUCKLE

*

*Camel Toe* 









*Moose Knuckle*


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 1, 2011)

i seen a shirt at walmart that had a moose on it standing in snow and he was saying "im up to my moose-knuckle in snow!" i was dying laughing.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 1, 2011)

http://www.ehowa.com/showpicture.shtml?image=allalongthewatchtower.jpg


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 1, 2011)

I wonder if he found his car keys yet ... cn


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 1, 2011)

..................


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 1, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> View attachment 1913975View attachment 1913978View attachment 1913979View attachment 1913980View attachment 1913981View attachment 1913982


Pic#1: lady one ends expression is classic. like saying "hey fuck you ok!?" in the happiest tone
Pic#s: wow, thats just awesomely gross. 
Pic#3: hes really peein! lol
Pic#4:too bad its blurred... 
Pic#5: you think that no parking sign is talking to them?
Pic#6:see, its not dont like that in only mexico as many believe. hell, ive never seen THAT many people in a truck ever.
and im from california!


----------



## Big P (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Dec 1, 2011)

http://youtu.be/0fUPDSpCcdg




[youtube]0fUPDSpCcdg[/youtube]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 1, 2011)

Another for those who don't mind reading...

*"Don't eat chicken"* Don't eat chicken sandwiches, no matter what....

A little boy and a little girl attended the same school and became friends. Every day they would sit together to eat their lunch. They discovered that they both brought chicken sandwiches every day! This went on all through the fourth and fifth grades, until one day he noticed that her sandwich wasn't a chicken sandwich.

He said, 'Hey, how come you're not eating chicken, don't you like it anymore?'

She said 'I love it but I have to stop eating it.'

'Why?' he asked.

She pointed to her lap and said 'Cause I'm starting to grow little feathers down there!'

'Let me see' he said.

'Okay' and she showed him..He looked and said, 'That's right. You are! Better not eat any more chicken.'

He kept eating his chicken sandwiches until one day he brought peanut butter. He said to the little girl, 'I have to stop eating chicken sandwiches, I'm starting to get feathers down there too!' She asked if she could look, so he showed her!

She said, You've already got the NECK and GIZZARDS!!!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## cph (Dec 1, 2011)

.............


----------



## AMileHigh (Dec 1, 2011)

tuffles said:


> [video=youtube;yiAotcteavY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yiAotcteavY&feature=player_embedded[/video]
> not so much lol as wow , i want one of those


Dude killed himself with that thing


----------



## cph (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## ohmy (Dec 1, 2011)

hey i know a kelly, looks the same but the tatoo


----------



## ANC (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Dec 2, 2011)

Big P said:


>


 amen i second that!


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Dec 2, 2011)

cph said:


> .............


 Hey now we can be cool and i look nothing like him, besides what exactly is an illegal weapon?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 2, 2011)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> besides what exactly is an illegal weapon?


That belt.


----------



## gopherbuddah (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## tuffles (Dec 2, 2011)

AMileHigh said:


> Dude killed himself with that thing


Er what? 
No he didn't . Here is a link to his website
http://www.jetman.ch/?page_id=24


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## PetFlora (Dec 2, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> [video=youtube;phwh8VV6uNQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phwh8VV6uNQ[/video]


Shit Happens


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;bgoDkwwpFx0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=bgoDkwwpFx0[/video]


----------



## Big P (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## Total Head (Dec 2, 2011)

^^^wtf??^^^


----------



## Big P (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## Razztafarai (Dec 2, 2011)

Danish Extra Terrestrial


----------



## Razztafarai (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;A1tB-yYKQDg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1tB-yYKQDg&NR=1&feature=endscreen[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 3, 2011)

...........


----------



## ohmy (Dec 3, 2011)

Big P said:


>


 god i love dirty girls


----------



## Big P (Dec 3, 2011)

[youtube]4ulaGjwiIbo[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 3, 2011)

Holy Toledo, thank goodness the truck was empty.

[video=youtube;5WZCweaakOg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WZCweaakOg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 4, 2011)

Too bad this isn't empty.  Ugh.
[video=youtube;12M5OQZaGxw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=12M5OQZaGxw[/video]


----------



## ANC (Dec 4, 2011)

lol a guy in my class had a welt exatly that shape and size in the centre of his forhead after riding into a lamp post with his bicycle.


----------



## patlpp (Dec 4, 2011)

creme cheese. num num num


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 4, 2011)

At least guy has the Christmas spirit which is more than I can say for myself. Gotta give credit he dances better than I do, I'm like the Steve Martin character in The Jerk. 

[video=youtube;VlZ8DXRnM-0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlZ8DXRnM-0[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Dec 4, 2011)

man i gota get to church dam this is good...... i got a real good one wen i get back


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 4, 2011)

It's that time of year.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 4, 2011)

One for the girls...


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 4, 2011)

dirtsurfr said:


>


It's deer season, and those are fine looking white tails.


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 4, 2011)

what happened to the scary rabbit with fangs looking santa


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 4, 2011)

Best meal ever. A little long but funny. Watching while toking, I think it is hilarious.

[video=youtube;7iEDyTqubiM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iEDyTqubiM&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## ComeupKid (Dec 4, 2011)

dayum i love looking at horrible tattoos.....


----------



## kush fario (Dec 4, 2011)

hahhaha id hate to have that on my arm for LIFE!


----------



## thump easy (Dec 4, 2011)

i like this one<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/1RgMrf6Dhhs" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## thump easy (Dec 4, 2011)

how do i get it to post like that?


----------



## thump easy (Dec 4, 2011)

[video][/vid<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/1RgMrf6Dhhs" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>eo]


----------



## ComeupKid (Dec 4, 2011)

thump easy said:


> [video=youtube;1RgMrf6Dhhs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RgMrf6Dhhs[/video]


you almost had it lol the code(i dunno if thats what its called) is [*video*] url [*/*video*] (minus the *'s)

and the url has to be from the normal youtube page


----------



## thump easy (Dec 4, 2011)

ow shit so what did u think i live that video....


----------



## ComeupKid (Dec 4, 2011)

kush fario said:


> hahhaha id hate to have that on my arm for LIFE!


real talk.......besides the fact that the lettering is terrible, the position is terrible, the context, although not terrible, is terrible in a professional sense....this dude better wear long sleeves for the rest of his life lol


----------



## ComeupKid (Dec 4, 2011)

when ever i watch wedding videos(go to weddings) i get all choked up.....im not a big fan of young ike turner...i mean chris brown but that looks like it was a fun wedding


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 4, 2011)

Amish Christmas lights


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 4, 2011)

View attachment 1919860View attachment 1919861View attachment 1919862View attachment 1919863


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 4, 2011)

LMAO when I read this one. I love Dear Abby. 

DEAR ABBY: 
Every year we send a holiday letter along with our greeting cards. The letter usually highlights events of immediate family members from the past year. This year there is a problem.

Our 22-year-old son, Dexter, is in jail on burglary charges related to a drug problem. Many of our friends and relatives already know about this, but others are not aware.

Our sons siblings are doing well and we like to report on their activities. However, we are confused concerning Dexter. We really cannot send the holiday letter and leave him out, but neither can we fabricate a story concerning his status. Telling the truth would be informational but also awkward. We would appreciate your advice. 
 HOLIDAY LETTER WRITER 

DEAR LETTER WRITER: 
Write the letter as you usually would, and when you get to your incarcerated son, say: Dexter has taken some time to rethink his future. He sends you all his love. You do not have to go into any more detail or belabor the point.


----------



## bblzs (Dec 4, 2011)

ComeupKid said:


> dayum i love looking at horrible tattoos.....


hoemahgawd, i'd fucking die. took me TOO long to find a tat artist.


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 4, 2011)

message was too short again.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 4, 2011)

Doh!!!!!!!


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 4, 2011)

I pointed to two old drunks sitting across the bar from us and told my friend "That's us in 10 years".











He said "That's a mirror - dip-shit!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 4, 2011)

*Alien vs. Predator*


----------



## cph (Dec 4, 2011)

ten characters...


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 4, 2011)

Took me a few seconds.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 4, 2011)

Freud


----------



## cph (Dec 4, 2011)

something..


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## cph (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## cph (Dec 4, 2011)

.................


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 4, 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]A black guy, an illegal alien, a muslim, and a communist walk into a bar.[/FONT]*





[FONT=&quot]*The bartender asks, "What can I get you Mr. President ? "*[/FONT]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 4, 2011)

^^ Damn it WW, it won't let me give you rep for that one.


----------



## ANC (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 5, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> *[FONT=&quot]A black guy, an illegal alien, a muslim, and a communist walk into a bar.[/FONT]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You Rule.Tried to rep ya but its too soon.


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 5, 2011)

I think the funniest part of this video is the little dog in the lower right hand corner.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 5, 2011)

i was in second grade me and my cusin were given ten dollarin in 1986 so we go to the convinence store to buy a present for miss brown we walk along the iles n we spot a ladie in a silky white dress along the beach in a breeze with her arms out as if she were dancing in the wind... so we grab it n smell the box MMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!! we take it to class we are all proud of the gift it just be perfume... the teacher asks us what is this n we say just open it she has a smile as she opens it maxi pads............ we got suspended no at a second grade level we didnt know what we did wrong that the last present any teacher ever got from us.....


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 5, 2011)

Extremely Potent


----------



## thump easy (Dec 5, 2011)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Took me a few seconds.


fuck this is to funny wow!!!!!!


----------



## ComeupKid (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 5, 2011)

I do not want anything that she's had if it makes me look like that.


Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Extremely Potent
> View attachment 1921377


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 5, 2011)

she is a good looking girl its her glass eye that's a bit off


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 5, 2011)

Yup, you're right. She is cute, when you realize it's a glass eye in wrong. 

I was thinking that I don't ever want to be that fxxked up.










Again. 



robert 14617 said:


> she is a good looking girl its her glass eye that's a bit off


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 5, 2011)

i've had days id have to feel better to even look that good


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 5, 2011)

Wonder why she's running. I mean, she is a girl-she's safe.


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 5, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> I do not want anything that she's had if it makes me look like that.


I do!!!!!
<edit> The priest pic ... it could be a boy in, like, Bavaria. cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 5, 2011)

*The problem is not how they got in there...

Its how do you get them out?

*


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 5, 2011)

Christmas cookies anyone?



Made out of doggie bones


----------



## thump easy (Dec 5, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> Christmas cookies anyone?
> 
> View attachment 1921644
> 
> Made out of doggie bones


well GIVE ME SOME OF THOSE TREATS IMA DOOOOGGGGG!!!!!!! hahah just kiding


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 5, 2011)

All men are dogs. lol.


thump easy said:


> well GIVE ME SOME OF THOSE TREATS IMA DOOOOGGGGG!!!!!!! hahah just kiding


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 5, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> Yup, you're right. She is cute, when you realize it's a glass eye in wrong.
> 
> I was thinking that I don't ever want to be that fxxked up.
> 
> ...



You could tell her to keep an eye out for ya. (¯`v´¯)


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 5, 2011)

View attachment 1921836


Thank you, DeWalt!!! 



It can drive a 16-D nail through a 2x4 at 200 yards.
This makes construction a breeze, you can sit in your lawn chair and build a fence. 
Just get your wife to hold the fence boards in place while you sit back,
and relax and when she has the board in the right place, just fire away. 
With the hundred round magazine, you can build the fence with a minimum of reloading. After a day of fence building with the new DeWalt Rapid fire nail gun, the wife will not ask you to build or fix anything else, probably, ever again.


----------



## PetFlora (Dec 6, 2011)

Test to prove dog is man's BFF

Lock your wife and your dog in the trunk for 2 hours

When you open it, you will know who is happy to see you


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 6, 2011)

2011 WVU Marching Band Armed Forces Salute.

[video=youtube;MjPmmCtHmfE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjPmmCtHmfE[/video]


----------



## Richie LxP (Dec 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;KgSkKXPnBt8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgSkKXPnBt8[/video]


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 6, 2011)

Very Cool WW!!!!


----------



## Jer La Mota (Dec 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;p5xp91srNzU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5xp91srNzU&feature=endscreen&NR=1[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 6, 2011)

^^
There's so much cuteness coming from that puppy I think I'm going to puke. Too much cuteness.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 6, 2011)

..............


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 6, 2011)

Swing from mah vine! cn


----------



## Jer La Mota (Dec 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;485h0Sg4BuY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=485h0Sg4BuY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 7, 2011)

this one is for the erl heads


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Dec 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;8HQRWl4viDI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HQRWl4viDI&feature=pyv[/video]


----------



## Jer La Mota (Dec 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;ER1PGYe9UZA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ER1PGYe9UZA&feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## thump easy (Dec 7, 2011)

i love that fliet amazing!!!!BAD MOTHER XXXXXX!!!!!!!


----------



## patlpp (Dec 7, 2011)

You gotta have the biggest brass balls to pull that shit off.


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 7, 2011)

[FONT=&quot]DEAR ABBY: "I have always wanted to have my family history traced, but I can't afford to spend a lot of money to do it. Any suggestions?"
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][/FONT] 
    [FONT=&quot]DEAR SAM:[FONT=&quot]



[FONT=&quot]"Register as a Republican, and run for public office."

[/FONT]
[/FONT]
[/FONT]

[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 7, 2011)

*If you cannot decipher anything, then try pulling **
the corner of your eyes as if you were Chinese. *


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 7, 2011)

patlpp said:


> You gotta have the biggest brass balls to pull that shit off.


DAMN! If it was me, I would look like a jet. The jet engine sound would be me screaming and the brown vapor trail would be anal gas and fecal matter.
Simple parachute jumping, I think I could muster that as I have always wanted to...but trying a wing suit? NO WAY IN HELL!


----------



## ANC (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 7, 2011)

[FONT=&quot]A small Boy wrote to Santa Claus,[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]&#8220;send me a brother." [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Santa wrote back,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]"SEND ME YOUR MOTHER."[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 7, 2011)

A true Ninja Cat. [video=youtube;9bHsIAvS8MU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bHsIAvS8MU&feature=g-vrec[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Dec 7, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 1923322
> *If you cannot decipher anything, then try pulling **
> the corner of your eyes as if you were Chinese. *


how the heck i could read that that crazzy


----------



## DST (Dec 7, 2011)

Word disclaimer: soz, but's it's words forming a funny picture in our head instead of on the screen. Now on with the joke.

A guy goes to the supermarket and notices an attractive woman waving at him. She says hello. He's rather taken aback because he can't place where he knows her from.

So he says, 'Do you know me?'

To which she replies, 'I think you're the father of one of my kids.'

Now his mind travels back to the only time he has ever been unfaithful to his wife and says, 'Are you the stripper from the bachelor party that I made love to on the pool table with all my buddies watching while your partner whipped my butt with wet celery?'

She looks into his eyes and says calmly, "No, I'm your son's maths teacher."


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 7, 2011)

Didn't know where to put this, so I figured I put it here for the Pix that make LOL fellows. 

[video=youtube;lnW5RYezb3I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnW5RYezb3I&feature=g-vrec[/video]


----------



## ANC (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## ML75 (Dec 8, 2011)

that baby is creepy


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 8, 2011)

how do you post youtube videos to where they pop up here? again? plz thankyou.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Can someone please show me how to post a URL pic here?. I've tried wrapping in various forms with image icon and directly pasting.

http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/311927_313851211975192_100000509475646_1318951_462972861_n.jpg


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 8, 2011)

I just go to the picture that I want to put here, right click, left click on copy, come to the thread to reply 
Ctrl + V walla there she be..


----------



## guy incognito (Dec 8, 2011)

[ img ] post url here [ /img ] 

but omit the spaces


----------



## moodster (Dec 8, 2011)

My mate reckons he always cries after sex , i thought you big soft twat ............. then i remebered he is in prison


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 8, 2011)

small accountant goes to jail and is shown to his cell and sees his cell mate is a huge black man , and thinks its going to be hell . the black man says were going to play house ,do you want to be the mama or the daddy ? so the accountant thinks to himself maybe this wont be to bad after all and tells him i want to be the daddy , OK says the black man come over here and suck your mommas dick


----------



## Jer La Mota (Dec 8, 2011)

............


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 8, 2011)

Gosh, I wish I could 'like' that, so I'll just have to rep it


Jer La Mota said:


> View attachment 1925466
> ............


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 8, 2011)

This would have deserved at least one like. Maybe.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 8, 2011)

dirtsurfr said:


> I just go to the picture that I want to put here, right click, left click on copy, come to the thread to reply
> Ctrl + V walla there she be..


Our like icon is gone...so TY!


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 8, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> Gosh, I wish I could 'like' that, so I'll just have to rep it


Oh my god that's funny. Oh the memories..


----------



## ANC (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## cph (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## PixiDustr (Dec 9, 2011)

Two lesbian frogs are sitting on a lily pad and one says to the other, "Hey, we really do taste like chicken!"


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 9, 2011)

UK can't even get themselves some green power without underestimating things. Think the wind hit 163mph yesterday.


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 9, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> UK can't even get themselves some green power without underestimating things. Think the wind hit 163mph yesterday.


 LOL oh Shit...to much with not enough wind..WTF


----------



## ANC (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## socalkushgenetics (Dec 9, 2011)

^^^^^^^ hahaha, wtf??? funny shit


----------



## socalkushgenetics (Dec 9, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## socalkushgenetics (Dec 9, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 9, 2011)

At a million dollars (US) a pop, too.


tip top toker said:


> UK can't even get themselves some green power without underestimating things. Think the wind hit 163mph yesterday.


----------



## Razztafarai (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 9, 2011)

Dear me, it's too short again. I hate it when that happens.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 9, 2011)

winter woman said:


> View attachment 1927149
> 
> dear me, it's too short again. I hate it when that happens.


ow wow...........................


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 1927149
> 
> Dear me, it's too short again. I hate it when that happens.


lol ... that's what she said ... cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 9, 2011)

Merry Christmas from the University of Minnesota Carlson School of Management

http://www.carlsonschool.umn.edu/holiday11/


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Dec 9, 2011)

[youtube]P7vg8AYVCMQ[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 9, 2011)

It's that time of year and I just have too. Snow Virgins


[video=youtube;XsR0DeY7f1g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsR0DeY7f1g&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Dec 9, 2011)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> [youtube]p7vg8ayvcmq[/youtube]


dude thats too fucken funny


----------



## ANC (Dec 9, 2011)

Lol, I'm a snow virgin, have never been in real snow.


----------



## Richie LxP (Dec 10, 2011)

ANC said:


> Lol, I'm a snow virgin, have never been in real snow.


Yea? We got two feet of it here last year. The novilty of it all wares off after three days haha. Im down in a valley so we get iced in quite oten in the winter.

Its not all bad, the sleading rocks socks!

What part of the world ya in ANC?


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 10, 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]The wife suggested I get myself one of those penis enlargers ....... so I did.... she's 21 and her name's Lucy.[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 10, 2011)

Never had New Jersey explained like this before. 

Here's link so you can enlarge it. http://i.imgur.com/Pwnf4.jpg


----------



## ANC (Dec 10, 2011)

Western Cape, South Africa


----------



## gopherbuddah (Dec 10, 2011)

i live in the vast wilderness with rednecks and retired hippies. Sadly, I'm neither.


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 10, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> i live in the vast wilderness with rednecks and retired hippies. Sadly, I'm neither.


i've lived with the working class people and beach houses.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 10, 2011)

This made me lol. 
"now he got junk in his trunk" cn


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 10, 2011)

Thats were those kids got that idea...




cannabineer said:


> This made me lol.
> "now he got junk in his trunk" cn


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 10, 2011)

Someone's making "fish"'n chips...











Aaaah, technology.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 11, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Someone's making "fish"'n chips...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hilarious shit, lmfao!


----------



## gopherbuddah (Dec 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;rh3g5wR34kM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rh3g5wR34kM[/video]


----------



## Jer La Mota (Dec 11, 2011)

.........


----------



## Jer La Mota (Dec 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;ykWbEchewAo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykWbEchewAo&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 11, 2011)

I have noticed the last few videos show normal, but do not play when clicked.
I also tried some older videos and they either don't play, or can not be found.


----------



## ML75 (Dec 11, 2011)

the guy dancing in the video is funny


----------



## ML75 (Dec 11, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> Lmao ^^^^^^^


thats hallarious


----------



## ML75 (Dec 11, 2011)

a guy walks into a bar.
I forget the rest of the joke but your moms a whore


----------



## Jer La Mota (Dec 11, 2011)

[h=3]Who makes more money, a Drug Dealer or a Hooker?
A Hooker, because she can just wash her crack and use it again[/h]


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 11, 2011)

Jedi Mastur ... cn


----------



## Jer La Mota (Dec 11, 2011)

..........


----------



## ANC (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## legalizeitcanada (Dec 12, 2011)

all that money for a garage and no driveway lol


Jer La Mota said:


> [video=youtube;ykWbEchewAo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykWbEchewAo&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## rowlman (Dec 12, 2011)

No driveway...lol...the porch is probable balso wood...but it looks cool for a second.


----------



## lokie (Dec 12, 2011)

ANC said:


>


..........
Everyone needs someone.


----------



## patlpp (Dec 12, 2011)

I no longer like Camel toe.^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 12, 2011)

...one word, Jock. ...looks more like a camel's nose to me


----------



## Razztafarai (Dec 12, 2011)

A nice xmas card for the missus


----------



## Big P (Dec 12, 2011)

*now this is marriage material




























































































mmmmmm russian gurls*


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 12, 2011)

Christmas thru children's eyes

[video=youtube;ki8EcnVbd-Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ki8EcnVbd-Q[/video]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 12, 2011)

Damn it! Videos here no longer work for me. I click them like normal, they show they are a link pic...but nothing happens. What changed? I haven't changed anything on my end security wise.


----------



## ANC (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## cph (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 13, 2011)

Michigan, Wisconsin and Ohio

[video=youtube;ae_SxDnD2W4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ae_SxDnD2W4&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 13, 2011)

*If you see **2 pigs* *and* *a piglet **then everything is OK.*
*IF YOU SEE ANYTHING ELSE, PLEASE*
*MAKE AN URGENT APPOINTMENT FOR AN EYE TEST!!!*


----------



## Jer La Mota (Dec 13, 2011)

.............


----------



## Jer La Mota (Dec 13, 2011)

The picture below is a perfect example of how society is today! People hate on Pot Smokers thinking we are a bad influence in children and the world. When was the last time you heard of a pot smoker comitting a crime? All we really do is get high, eat some food and chill out. I personally hold the parents COMPLETELY RESPONSIBLE if their kids go astray. Dont blame their school, dont blame friends, dont blame society. It all starts at home. As a parent, you should set a good example and not nag you chil and tell them you cant do this or shouldnt do that.. They will DO IT! Guide them and encourage them give them confidence and watch them succeed So for all those parents that think Pot Smokers are a bad influence on your kids * Sick My Duck

*


----------



## Jer La Mota (Dec 13, 2011)

...............


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 13, 2011)

I went to the pub with my girlfriend last night. Locals were shouting pedo and other names at me just because my girlfriend is 21 and I'm 50. It completely spoiled our 10th anniversary.


----------



## Jer La Mota (Dec 13, 2011)

*




*

*A new vacuum cleaner salesman knocked on the door on the first house of the street. A tall lady answered the door. Before she could speak, the enthusiastic salesman barged into the Living room and opened a big black plastic bag and poured all the cow droppings onto the carpet. *
*
Madam, if I could not clean this up with the use of this new powerful vacuum cleaner, I will EAT all this s**t! exclaimed the eager salesman. *
*
Do you need chili sauce or ketchup with that? asked the lady. *
*
The bewildered salesman asked, Why, madam?* 

*Theres no electricity in the house said the lady*


----------



## hoss12781 (Dec 13, 2011)

indeed, also the guy smoking looks like me after work - made me laugh.


----------



## ANC (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 13, 2011)

Verne was teeing off from the men's tee. 
On his downswing, he realized that his wife, Joy, was teeing up on the woman's tee directly in front of him. 
Unable to stop his swing, he nailed it, and hit her directly in the temple, killing her instantly.
A few days later, Verne got a call from the coroner regarding her autopsy. Coroner: "Verne, your wife seemed to have died from blunt force-trauma to the head. You said you hit a golf ball and hit her in the temple, is that correct?" 
Verne: "Yes, sir, that's correct." 
Coroner: "Well, inexplicably I found a golf ball wedged up her ass. "
Verne: "Was it a Titleist 3?" 
Coroner: "Yes, it was." 
Verne: "That was my mulligan."


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 13, 2011)

*A driver was stuck in a traffic jam on the highway outside Washington,DC. Nothing was moving.*
*Suddenly, a man knocks on the window.*

*The driver rolls down the window and asks, "What's going on?"*

*"Terrorists have kidnapped Congress, and they're asking for a $100 million dollar ransom. Otherwise, they are going to douse them all in gasoline and set them on fire. We are going from car to car, collecting donations."*

*"How much is everyone giving, on average?" the driver asks.*

*The man replies, "Roughly a gallon." 


cof*


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 13, 2011)

I just got off the phone with a friend living in North Dakota near the Canadian border.
He said that since early this morning the snow has been coming down, is nearly waist high and is still falling.
The temperature is dropping way below zero and the north wind is increasing to near gale force.
His wife has done nothing but look through the kitchen window and just stare.
He says that if it gets much worse, he may have to let her in.


cof


----------



## SublimeSilence (Dec 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;WTpldq3myV0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=WTpldq3myV0#![/video]


----------



## tuffles (Dec 14, 2011)

http://pr.cannazine.co.uk/201112131543/green/eco-news/cannabis-legal-and-regulated-in-spain.html

Europe is hopefully starting to de regulate it.


----------



## Jer La Mota (Dec 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;f_Hu9wJfvnE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_Hu9wJfvnE&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## Jer La Mota (Dec 14, 2011)

...........


----------



## hoss12781 (Dec 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;V78ReJbjdxo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V78ReJbjdxo&amp;feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;W0lfmCP8e6A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0lfmCP8e6A&amp;feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;Cg1reOJV27w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cg1reOJV27w&amp;feature=related[/video]

Fuck this guy. If he somehow becomes President you can find me in Canada or Europe.


----------



## hoss12781 (Dec 14, 2011)

in case anyone was wondering the first video is an actual campaign video produced by Perry's team of right wing religious bigots.


----------



## bigloc (Dec 14, 2011)

dirtsurfr said:


>



wow that just turned me on .............................. sigh

im a sad sad man


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Who thought of this? At least they are having fun. 

[video=youtube;IuBiGuNbLfo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=IuBiGuNbLfo[/video]


----------



## hoss12781 (Dec 14, 2011)

at least they aren't beating the dog shit out of each other. [video=youtube;OgbvdFW5qoQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgbvdFW5qoQ[/video]


----------



## hoss12781 (Dec 14, 2011)

sorry to beat a dead horse but this one is a great parody [video=youtube;TLQrMqog8Fk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLQrMqog8Fk[/video]


----------



## ANC (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

*Bubba **Is driving down a back road in
rural Andalusia,**Alabama ..*
 

*A sign in front of a restaurant reads:*

*HAPPY HOUR SPECIAL*
*Lobster Tail and Beer*




*"Lordy mercy!" he says to himself,**"Them's my **three** favorites!"*


----------



## Jer La Mota (Dec 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;MLVJm7QW3dA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLVJm7QW3dA[/video]


----------



## Jer La Mota (Dec 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;v3ru-hvq7wA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3ru-hvq7wA[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2011)

Someone 'splain me the hedgehog one ... cn


----------



## sunni (Dec 14, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> I went to the pub with my girlfriend last night. Locals were shouting pedo and other names at me just because my girlfriend is 21 and I'm 50. It completely spoiled our 10th anniversary.


wait what....


----------



## HellaBlunts (Dec 14, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Someone 'splain me the hedgehog one ... cn



youtube this. skyrim fus ro dah

should explain it


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 14, 2011)

This is hilarious!
[video=youtube;nGeKSiCQkPw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGeKSiCQkPw[/video]


----------



## ohmy (Dec 14, 2011)

bigloc said:


> wow that just turned me on .............................. sigh
> 
> im a sad sad man


 She took it in the ass the night before and had no clue shit was just slidding out,,,,God I so love dirty girls, but could never marry one


----------



## lokie (Dec 14, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...one word, Jock. ...looks more like a camel's nose to me



Joe Camel does not agree.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2011)

If Joe Camel were Jewish, those wouldn't be the filters ... cn


----------



## ANC (Dec 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;f2hgvGnwr_8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2hgvGnwr_8&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## PetFlora (Dec 15, 2011)

ohmy said:


> She took it in the ass the night before and had no clue shit was just slidding out,,,,God I so love dirty girls, but could never marry one


I got news for ya. ALL girls want to be dirty. They just need the right teacher


----------



## Jer La Mota (Dec 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;MtVAMNivQMk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtVAMNivQMk&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## bigloc (Dec 15, 2011)

oh I could im in love with a striper


----------



## DaBong (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Dec 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;g9DVuMtbsvo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=g9DVuMtbsvo#![/video]


----------



## ANC (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## blimey (Dec 15, 2011)

Lol, dumb broad.


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 16, 2011)

That's one smart dog

[video=youtube;Sj7h9zKhPeY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sj7h9zKhPeY[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 16, 2011)

Physics


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 16, 2011)

Okie dokie, how do you resize a picture now?


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 16, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> Okie dokie, how do you resize a picture now?


Left click for larger and the right click to copy








cof


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 16, 2011)

*KISSING A BIKER*

A                 tough looking group of bikers were riding when they saw a girl                 about to jump 
off a bridge so they stop.

The leader,                 a big burly retired Marine Sergeant Major, gets off his bike and                 says, 
"What are you doing?"

"I'm going to commit                 suicide," she says.

While he did not want to appear                 insensitive, he didn't want to miss an 
opportunity, so he                 asked "Well, before you jump, why don't you give me a Kiss?"                 

So, she does and it was a long, deep lingering sweetened                 kiss for over a 
minute. Not only was the kiss amazing but                 the way her body spooned against his 
took his breath away.                 After she's finished, the biker says, "Wow! Thatttt that 
-he                 stuttered- that was the best Kiss I have ever had. That's a real                 talent you are 
wasting. You could be famous. Why are you                 committing suicide?" 

"My parents don't like me dressing                 up like a girl......."


cof


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 16, 2011)

A family is at the dinner table. The son asks his father,  'Dad, how many kinds of boobs are there?

The father, surprised, answers, 'Well, son, there are three  kinds of boobs:

 In her 20's, a woman's are like melons, round and firm.
In her 30's to 40's, they are like pears, still nice but  hanging a bit.
After 50, they are like onions'.

*'Onions?'*

'Yes, you see them and they make you cry.'

 This infuriated his wife and daughter so the daughter 
 said,'Mum, how many kinds of 'willies' are there?.

 The mother, surprised, smiles and answers, 'Well dear,  a man  goes through three phases. 
  In his 20's, his willy is like an oak tree, mighty and hard.
 In his 30's and 40's, it is like a birch, flexible but reliable.   
 After his 50's, it is like a Christmas Tree.'

*'A Christmas tree?'*

 'Yes - the tree is dead and the balls are just for decoration.


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 16, 2011)

The pencil in the corner is gone. When I tried to just copy it, the picture became a blue letter thingy. What am I doing wrong? 

Help me-I've fallen and forgot how to post a picture or they changed it and I'm just to lame to figure it out. 





Winter Woman said:


> Okie dokie, how do you resize a picture now?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 16, 2011)

I use Microsoft publisher and under edit it lists resize.Gives ya all the options.


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 16, 2011)

Great! I have Publisher!   Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Big P (Dec 16, 2011)

sorry didnt mean to rant




I thought this was pretty funny lol:


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 16, 2011)

the people with masks crack me up, to afraid to show there faces out fo fear of recognition lol like a bandana its gonna stop a satellite from watching you lol or a drone


----------



## Big P (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Dec 16, 2011)

WTF!!! lol


----------



## Big P (Dec 16, 2011)

No Matter how Cool you are, you will never be as cool as this guy.


----------



## Big P (Dec 16, 2011)

[h=1]A Ladies undewear shop opened recently in Saudi Arabia[/h]









These images may look funny, but they underline the sad reality of the Muslim world. The segregation between men and women in Islamic countries make young men to grow without any understanding of women and with no ability to interact with them as equals.




I guess I would wanna kill myself too.


----------



## Big P (Dec 16, 2011)

Mohammed needed a highly motivated army where men are trained and kept like frenzied beasts ready to kill or get killed. The gender discrimination and the segregation between men and women play an important role in creating such a force. Frustration endured while growing up due to lack of female company is the main reason for the frenzied and violent behaviour of Muslims towards others that include their women. The wily Mohammed took his deception to ridiculous levels when he promised more than 72 virgins in heaven for any frustrated or charged bully dead in the cause of Allah. The more we understand Islam, we come to the inescapable conclusion that it has all the ingredients to raise a killing machine and no wonder Muslim men grow up dysfunctional. It is the reason as to why we see so much violence and religious frenzy in Islamic countries. The Muslim majority can be governed only by theocracy or dictatorship. This is precisely what the wily Mohammed wanted in a smaller scale to collect his 20% cut out of every successful terrorist raid. Even he never believed that the Mafia manual he sold (20% cut) as a divine revelation could take the shape of a religion, become a mental addiction to 1.4 billion people


----------



## Logges (Dec 16, 2011)

Big P said:


> you cant put all the gay guys in one "Gay Troop" cuz the temptation they would have to suck each other off all the time and fall in love would be too great and make them lose focus on WAR.


You tend to say too many stupid things
i don't know if you are joking or serious

its like you don't have any respect for yourself
because you do not measure your words or think them over


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 16, 2011)

ya Big P why do you have to be so cereal all the time, and then other times not cereal

oh ya . .. . . thaat right its called personality

oh ya

logs

maybe if you weren't a virgin gay you would understand why 5 gay man on a motorcycle wearing uniforms can on go so long before breaking out in song and dance and pillow fights

and we all know where that leads too


voyeurism

j/k its a joke at your expense get it


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 16, 2011)

show me the funny


----------



## Big P (Dec 16, 2011)

how about this. this is funny, and by the way im all for gay marrige. Gay people have the right to be misrable too "badabing!"


----------



## guy incognito (Dec 16, 2011)

Big P said:


> u cant put men who like men with men who dont like men cuz there will be attraction and people will fall in love, making them less concentrated on WAR. making them potentially spank the monkey to straight soilders cause fight or at the very lease, hate and distain for your brother in arms who keeps spankin his monkey thinkin about you
> 
> you cant put all the gay guys in one "Gay Troop" cuz the temptation they would have to suck each other off all the time and fall in love would be too great and make them lose focus on WAR.


How are the straight soldiers gonna know a gay soldier is thinking about them when he masturbates?

You seriously think when it's crunch time gay soldiers are just gonna play grab ass and suck each other off while members of their unit get killed? If anything they have even more of a vested interest in saving their units asses.


----------



## Big P (Dec 16, 2011)

_




_


[youtube]f6mz1BOWsAU[/youtube]





mmmmmm pink hooters


----------



## lokie (Dec 16, 2011)

Big P said:


> well if its all good then why has the Military had a policy of not allowing boys to be bunkin with the gurls? How are the gurl soldiers gonna know a male soldier is thinking about them when he masturbates?
> 
> You seriously think when it's crunch time the male soldiers are just gonna play grab ass and ask to get thier dicks sucked by the girls while members of their unit get killed? If anything they have even more of a vested interest in saving their units asses.
> 
> ...



take this to PM or a political thread. You are a wet blanket and this is not the wet blanket thread.

Please


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 16, 2011)

No pix! I wanna see this.


Big P said:


> *A Ladies undewear shop opened recently in Saudi Arabia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 16, 2011)

_*According to the Alaska Department of Fish and Game, while both male and female reindeer grow antlers in the summer each year, male reindeer drop their antlers at the beginning of winter, usually late November to mid-December. Female reindeer retain their antlers till after they give birth in the spring. Therefore, according to EVERY historical rendition depicting Santa's reindeer, EVERY single one of them, from Rudolph to Blitzen, had to be a girl. We should've known... ONLY women would be able to drag a fat-ass man in a red velvet suit all around the world in one night and not get lost.*_*
*


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 16, 2011)

View attachment 1938706

message to short again


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;WGfFYB-AghI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGfFYB-AghI&amp;feature=context&amp;context=G21acd25RVAAAAAAAADQ[/video]


----------



## Slojo69 (Dec 16, 2011)

LOL!!! Meanwhile in India ........




Big P said:


>





Big P said:


>


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 16, 2011)

Merry Christmas from T Mobile. This is not an ad. 

The big black chick can really sing, I wonder who she is?

This version has the black chick just singing her heart out. It's the best of the two. Don't miss this woman singing.

http://www.youtube.com/tmobile?cm_mmc_o=Vzbp+mwzygt*-czyEwll*4bpCdAEEwk*4bpCdAEEwk

The version below was shot by a person who just happened to be at the mall when they shot the video.


[video=youtube;2gwHx_LhdWA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gwHx_LhdWA[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## gopherbuddah (Dec 16, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> No pix! I wanna see this.


this might be the picture i dunno tho


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 16, 2011)

The mannequins better watch it or they might lose their h...e...a...ds Looks like we're too late with the warnings.



gopherbuddah said:


> this might be the picture i dunno tho


----------



## bblzs (Dec 16, 2011)

Don't get fooled fellas  some ladies, well aren't ladies!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 16, 2011)

Her arms are attached all funny.  cn


----------



## Big P (Dec 16, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> this might be the picture i dunno tho





Ya thats it,


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 17, 2011)

*Four old Catholic men and a Catholic woman were having coffee in St. Peters Square . 

The first Catholic man tells his friends, "My son is a priest, when he walks into a room, everyone calls him* 
*'Father'."

The second Catholic man chirps, "My son is a Bishop. When he walks into a room people call him* 
*'Your Grace'." 

The third Catholic gent says, "My son is a Cardinal. When he enters a room everyone bows their head and says* 
*'Your Eminence'." 

The fourth Catholic man says very proudly, "My son is the Pope. When he walks into a room people call him* 
*'Your Holiness'." 

Since the lone Catholic woman was sipping her coffee in silence, The four men give her a subtle, "Well....?" *
​*She proudly replies,* 
*I have a daughter, **
**
**
**SLIM & TALL 

40 D Breasts

24" WAIST and 

34" HIPS 

*

* 


*
*
**When she walks into a room, people say, 

&#8220; Oh MY God&#8221;*


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 17, 2011)

dub step Christmas house

[video=youtube;EKoxLxzWNOk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=EKoxLxzWNOk#![/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;cNVslA7T2q8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNVslA7T2q8&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 17, 2011)

Random Awesome People. Incredible do yourself a favor and watch this one (the good stuff is after the scenic shots)

[video=youtube;EEu42L0ufBY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEu42L0ufBY&amp;lr=1[/video]


----------



## brandon727272 (Dec 17, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> [video=youtube;cNVslA7T2q8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNVslA7T2q8&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


That must be the ultimate adrenaline rush


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 17, 2011)

Prick bus driver. 

[video=youtube;IkTw7J-hGmg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=IkTw7J-hGmg#![/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;X6fDomrm_KE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6fDomrm_KE&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 17, 2011)

Girl does Adele Rolling in the Deep she'll be a star. 

[video=youtube;a7UFm6ErMPU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=a7UFm6ErMPU#![/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;twqM56f_cVo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=twqM56f_cVo#![/video]


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 17, 2011)

What some people will do is crazy

http://www.wimp.com/sheeplight/


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## smokinmayne (Dec 18, 2011)

I will never understand why girls get boob jobs. All natural baby.


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 18, 2011)

I want to know what the heck happened to her face!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 18, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> I want to know what the heck happened to her face!


Hollywood body snatchers. I think she was secretly replaced with someone else. Way too many feature differences.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 18, 2011)

[FONT=&quot]An Amish woman and her daughter were riding in an old buggy one cold blistery day.

The daughter said to her mother, 

'My hands are freezing cold.' 


The mother replied, 
'Put them between your legs and your body heat will warm them up.'

The daughter did, and her hands warmed up. 


The next day the daughter was riding with her boyfriend who said,

'My hands are freezing cold.' 


The girl replied, 

'Put them between my legs and the warmth of my body will warm them up.'

He did and warmed his hands. 



The following day the boyfriend was again in the buggy with the daughter.

He said, 'My nose is cold.'

The girl replied 

'Put it between my legs, the warmth of my body will warm it up.'

He did and warmed his nose. 



The day after the boyfriend was again driving with the daughter, and he said, 

'My penis is frozen solid.' 





The next day, the daughter was driving in the buggy with her mother again,
And she asks, 

'Have you ever heard of a penis?'

Concerned the mother said, 

'Why yes..... Why do you ask?'

The daughter replies, 


'They make one hell of a mess when they defrost, don't they!!!'



[/FONT]


----------



## gopherbuddah (Dec 18, 2011)

From what I here this was the best hit of the game. 

[video=youtube;3eJXc485yP8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3eJXc485yP8&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> I want to know what the heck happened to her face!


I don't see any definite differences.
It's remarkable what a slight change in angle and lighting can do to a face photo. 
The only thing that I see as actually different is some collagen to the lips ... cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 18, 2011)

I haven't bought a People Mag in years I'm tempted to get one and see what she looks like now. Angles? It sure didn't hurt her best feature.


cannabineer said:


> I don't see any definite differences.
> It's remarkable what a slight change in angle and lighting can do to a face photo.
> The only thing that I see as actually different is some collagen to the lips ... cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 18, 2011)

In the future ...


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 18, 2011)

Don't worry it's just a matter of angles.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 18, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> In the future ...
> 
> View attachment 1942630


They will both be dead from overdoses way before 2045...Sad to say.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 18, 2011)

*"BAIL'EM OUT!!! ????*Hell, back in 1990, the Government seized the Mustang Ranch brothel in Nevada for tax evasion and, as required by law, tried to run it.They failed and it closed. Now, we are trusting the economy of our country, our banking system, our auto industry and possibly our health plans to the same *stupid nit-wits* who couldn't make money running a whore house and selling whiskey?!"
 

*"What **the hell were we thinking"* 


cof


----------



## ANC (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## The Chemist Brothers (Dec 18, 2011)

Funniest shit ive seen in a while>>>>>>


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> Don't worry it's just a matter of angles.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1942642


Aiee! That pair isn't! cn


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;ul2dhNaQgxM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=ul2dhNaQgxM[/video]


----------



## gopherbuddah (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks for the best laugh this morning Ryan.


----------



## Big P (Dec 19, 2011)

So funny[youtube]zuzaxlddWbk[/youtube]


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Dec 19, 2011)

http://youtu.be/ciBeL1a1hEE


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Dec 19, 2011)

How do u get the actual vids on the board


----------



## guy incognito (Dec 19, 2011)

SweetestCheeba said:


> How do u get the actual vids on the board


Click the button to the left of the quote button on the reply box and paste the video url in there.


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Dec 19, 2011)

wen i do that the link still comes up


----------



## guy incognito (Dec 19, 2011)

Don't use the short cut url. Use the full one, like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ciBeL1a1hEE

[video=youtube;ciBeL1a1hEE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ciBeL1a1hEE[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 19, 2011)

Yea thats my cousin Vievie he's a Jungle Troll...


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 19, 2011)

Are you kidding me? They can't run a brothel? Aaaaaahhhhhhh, that's right they want to believe that you to know that they are screwing you.


curious old fart said:


> *"BAIL'EM OUT!!! ????*Hell, back in 1990, the Government seized the Mustang Ranch brothel in Nevada for tax evasion and, as required by law, tried to run it.They failed and it closed. Now, we are trusting the economy of our country, our banking system, our auto industry and possibly our health plans to the same *stupid nit-wits* who couldn't make money running a whore house and selling whiskey?!"
> 
> 
> *"What **the hell were we thinking"*
> ...


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm curious, what did you try to post?


cannabineer said:


>


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> I'm curious, what did you try to post?


A "troll monkey" gif. It seemed to "take" but when i came back, it was the bad ol' red X. cn

<edit> try again ... not because it was too funny to miss, but because now I'm curious ... 
Nope.
It was based on this but with "trollfaces" photoshop'd in ...


----------



## Stonedsamurai (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 19, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> Don't worry it's just a matter of angles.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1942642


DAYUM! That redhead is gorgeous! The blonde twin.. not so much..


----------



## Big P (Dec 20, 2011)

I like this. *A LOT

*


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 20, 2011)

Those last two are of the biggest skank I've known in my entire life. Spread that shit!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh Spank me please....


----------



## ohmy (Dec 20, 2011)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Those last two are of the biggest skank I've known in my entire life. Spread that shit!


LOL ALl ways the scanks have nice bodys that all the boys love....I would bang it


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 20, 2011)

post them in that lace n frills thread.
Nuttn but a bunch a freeks there.. J/K.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm still tripping on this.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 20, 2011)

Boy oh boy, if you knew what i know, I don't think you would! haha! 

She's pretty though, that was always the problem. Damn us males and our weakness to vanity..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 20, 2011)

dirtyho1968 said:


> I'm still tripping in this.


When I saw that I was heavily intoxicated and thought "what a perfect representation of reality!"


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 20, 2011)

in this on this in that on that...


----------



## ANC (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Dec 20, 2011)

I think I know that gurl. Her name starts with a K right?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 20, 2011)

[h=1]K-Y Jelly?[/h]


----------



## Big P (Dec 20, 2011)

dirtyho1968 said:


> *K-Y Jelly?*


no thanks .


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 20, 2011)

lol.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 20, 2011)

Big P said:


> I think I know that gurl. Her name starts with a K right?


lol nah, her name starts with a J. TERRIBLE skank though..


----------



## Big P (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Dec 20, 2011)

Big P said:


>






I think I can see the beginnings of a muddy camel toe forming, yes!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 20, 2011)

Big P said:


>


LOL, that's awesome. Fucking rolling!


----------



## Big P (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Dec 20, 2011)

Padawanbater2 said:


> lol nah, her name starts with a J. TERRIBLE skank though..


wait dont tell me, Jessica?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 20, 2011)

Big P said:


> I like this. *A LOT
> 
> *




Back at you


----------



## Razztafarai (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 20, 2011)

They are, their, they're FDD should like this one.


----------



## PetFlora (Dec 20, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> Are you kidding me? They can't run a brothel? Aaaaaahhhhhhh, that's right they want to believe that you to know that they are screwing you.


Whores only know how to turn tricks. They have pimps to collect the money


----------



## Razztafarai (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## ganjames (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Dec 20, 2011)

LOL Epic... I love this guy.

[video]http://poststuff2.entensity.net/121911/battle.php[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 20, 2011)

Big P said:


>


Don't do a guy who is prepping for a _colonoscopy_, the slightest pressure and shit will happen.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 20, 2011)

A married couple had been out shopping at the mall for most of the 
afternoon, suddenly, the wife realized that her husband had "disappeared".

The somewhat irate spouse called her mate  s cell phone and demanded: Where 
the hell are you?

Husband: Darling you remember that Jewelry shop where you saw the Diamond 
Necklace and totally fell in love with it and I didn't have money that time 
and I said Baby it'll be yours one day.

Wife, with a smile blushing: Yes, I remember that my Love.

Husband: Well, I'm in the Bar next to that shop.


----------



## ANC (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## The Chemist Brothers (Dec 21, 2011)

havent had enough eh? how bout these....

 lmao look at her face


----------



## cannabitch81 (Dec 21, 2011)

Merry Christmas


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 21, 2011)

Sheila, the Aussie housewife, got out of the shower and slipped on the bathroom floor. Instead of falling over forwards or backwards, she did the splits and suctioned-cupped herself to the floor.

She yelled out for her husband, "Bruce! Bruce!"

Bruce came running in.

"Bruce, I've bloody suctioned myself to the floor," she said.

"S'truth," Sheila Bruce said, and tried to pull her up. "You're stuck fast girl. I'll go across the road and get me mate Cobber".

They came back and they both tried to pull her up. 
"No way, we can't do it," Cobber said, "so let's try Plan B."

"Plan B," exclaimed Bruce, "what's that?"

"I'll go home and get me hammer and chisel and we'll break the tiles under her," replied Cobber.

"Spot on, "Bruce said, "while you're doing that, I'll stay here and play with her nipples."

"Play with her nipples?" Cobber said, "not exactly a good time for that mate!"

"No," Bruce replied, "but I reckon if I can get her wet enough, we can slide her into the kitchen where the tiles are a lot cheaper!!


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 21, 2011)

Three Irishmen are sitting in the pub window seat, watching the front door of the brothel over the road. The local Methodist pastor appears, and quickly goes inside.

"Would you look at that!" says the first Irishman.
"Didn't I always say what a bunch of hypocrites they are!"

No sooner are the words out of his mouth than a Rabbi appears at the door, knocks, and goes inside.

"Another one trying to fool everyone with pious preaching and stupid hats!"

They continue drinking their beer roundly condemning the vicar and the rabbi when they see their own Catholic priest knock on the door.

"Ah, now that's sad," says the third Irishman, "one of the girls must have died."


----------



## DaBong (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;Zj3sIFtfb4g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zj3sIFtfb4g[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 21, 2011)

I never like those chrome trees.


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;juYeC7O5k3A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=juYeC7O5k3A[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 21, 2011)

One way to spot the committed tree-hugger ... cn


----------



## ANC (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Dec 22, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> One way to spot the committed tree-hugger ... cn


 good stuff


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## Razztafarai (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Dec 23, 2011)

............


----------



## Jer La Mota (Dec 23, 2011)

...........


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 23, 2011)

cannabineer said:


>


use to be u could do that with a Canadian 1$ bill but it showed the Queens ass, now it a coin, and there changing our money from paper to plastic, I gave a $100.00 bill to a woman in Wallmart for some stuff and I said easy to tell if there real or not now isn't it. She say's just as clear as anything do "you think I care it don't come of my cheque" I just about pissed myself laughing


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 23, 2011)

View attachment 1951665

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2011)

Ho ho ho all y'all. cn


----------



## The Chemist Brothers (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## Masonic72 (Dec 23, 2011)

didnt look through 1200 pages but check these out lol
[video=youtube;WLlGcNlseR0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLlGcNlseR0[/video]
[video=youtube;c16lNSDzAN0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c16lNSDzAN0&amp;feature=fvsr[/video]
[video=youtube;s1ZkgUA84hA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1ZkgUA84hA[/video]


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> use to be u could do that with a Canadian 1$ bill but it showed the Queens ass, now it a coin, and there changing our money from paper to plastic, I gave a $100.00 bill to a woman in Wallmart for some stuff and I said easy to tell if there real or not now isn't it. She say's just as clear as anything do "you think I care it don't come of my cheque" I just about pissed myself laughing


Woodsmaneh!, you reminded me of a really good bad dumb thing someone showed me when I was thirteen. You take the Land O' Lakes box (need two panels) with that demure Indian chick holding up a box of butter. You carefully cut around the box she's holding and turn it into a flap or door that hinges down. Then take the knees from the other panel, tape or glue them behind the prepared one, and ...


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 24, 2011)

LOL, I remember that too. Looks like you reminded me just in time for Christmas dinner!


cannabineer said:


> Woodsmaneh!, you reminded me of a really good bad dumb thing someone shoewd me when I was thirteen. You take the Land O' Lakes box (need two panels) with that demure Indian chick holding up a box of butter. You carefully cut around the box she's holding and turn it into a flap or door that hinges down. Then take the knees from the other panel, tape or glue them behind the prepared one, and ...


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas to All.


[video=youtube;Vnt7euRF5Pg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vnt7euRF5Pg&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Dec 24, 2011)

View attachment 1953791


----------



## thump easy (Dec 24, 2011)

dam that dudes eating the corn isnt he hahahaha fucken a she must love his ass...


----------



## smokinmayne (Dec 24, 2011)

he kicks that sign but the sign said FUuUUU and got him back. haha


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2011)

I liked the Free-Range Teen who is unclear on the "getting baked" concept. cn


----------



## ganjames (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Dec 24, 2011)

smokinmayne said:


> he kicks that sign but the sign said FUuUUU and got him back. haha


nah this sign said fuck you


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 24, 2011)

Q:how much blow can charlie sheen do
A: enough to kill 2 1/2 men


----------



## PetFlora (Dec 25, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Woodsmaneh!, you reminded me of a really good bad dumb thing someone showed me when I was thirteen. You take the Land O' Lakes box (need two panels) with that demure Indian chick holding up a box of butter. You carefully cut around the box she's holding and turn it into a flap or door that hinges down. Then take the knees from the other panel, tape or glue them behind the prepared one, and ...


They would need to change it to SWEET cream butter


----------



## mak (Dec 25, 2011)

had some great laughs ha


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 25, 2011)

PetFlora said:


> They would need to change it to SWEET cream butter


Land O Boobs?


----------



## ANC (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## RawBudzski (Dec 25, 2011)

*team edward !* ftw


----------



## unorthodox (Dec 25, 2011)

0000000000000000000000000000


----------



## ANC (Dec 25, 2011)

lol, stupid alien, it is not the planet's winter solstice, its only the northern hemisphere's.


----------



## Jer La Mota (Dec 25, 2011)

.............


----------



## Jer La Mota (Dec 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;Rp4yWTLIPaE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=Rp4yWTLIPaE#![/video]


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;QlvBKMbJgHw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlvBKMbJgHw&amp;feature=related[/video]the baker in the last vid reminds me of fred


----------



## Razztafarai (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## Red1966 (Dec 25, 2011)

Groga said:


>



..
When pictures of Obama compared to a chimp were published, it was called racism. But this is OK? So who's the racists?


----------



## The Chemist Brothers (Dec 25, 2011)

i've noticed its usually racists that condemn racism. its because they perceive things in racist terms. but you gotta admit, bush looks like a monkey because humans look like monkeys. hell if my face was in this comparison i'd still be lmao. monkeys are chill, i'd smoke with one.

as to the obama thing, comparing him to a monkey is a matter of context, since where i was raised in the south "monkey" was racist term.

the guy speaks alot more eloquently than any of the other candidates, especially in comparison to GWB so its just sour grapes.


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 25, 2011)

Red1966 said:


> ..
> When pictures of Obama compared to a chimp were published, it was called racism. But this is OK? So who's the racists?


I can't believe I actually have to point this out. Black people have been compared to monkeys since slavery started in the U.S. They were, at one time, classified as half human or not fully human to justify slavery and discrimination of the worst kind. 

Comparing Bush to a chimp is casting aspersions on his intelligence, not his race. 

Anyone who thinks they are the same needs to have his/her head examined.


----------



## Red1966 (Dec 25, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> I can't believe I actually have to point this out. Black people have been compared to monkeys since slavery started in the U.S. They were, at one time, classified as half human or not fully human to justify slavery and discrimination of the worst kind.
> 
> Comparing Bush to a chimp is casting aspersions on his intelligence, not his race.
> 
> Anyone who thinks they are the same needs to have his/her head examined.


.

I think you meant anyone who doesn't agree with you. You're very closed-minded.


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 25, 2011)

Red1966 said:


> .
> 
> I think you meant anyone who doesn't agree with you. You're very closed-minded.


It's a matter of history not personal opinion. It's not my fault you're too ignorant to understand this.


----------



## Red1966 (Dec 25, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> It's a matter of history not personal opinion. It's not my fault you're too ignorant to understand this.


That's all you got, name calling?


----------



## ANC (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## Red1966 (Dec 26, 2011)

New sig line.


----------



## The Chemist Brothers (Dec 26, 2011)

Red1966 said:


> That's all you got, name calling?


 close-minded is equivelant to ignorance, so 1, you sound like a hypocrite and 2 you lost that argument the moment you posted it. so i think his point stands that you have no idea what you are talking about FFS.


----------



## Red1966 (Dec 26, 2011)

The Chemist Brothers said:


> close-minded is equivelant to ignorance, so 1, you sound like a hypocrite and 2 you lost that argument the moment you posted it. so i think his point stands that you have no idea what you are talking about FFS.




*That's all you got, name calling?*


----------



## Big P (Dec 26, 2011)

[youtube]VThQr8fDiLA[/youtube]


you think these people use tables or chairs or toilet paper. all from trees lol


----------



## Big P (Dec 26, 2011)

[youtube]P7yeECHJ-J8[/youtube]


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 26, 2011)

Red1966 said:


> That's all you got, name calling?


That's your rebuttal? Apparently you don't understand that ignorance means lack of knowledge, not lack of intelligence. I'm still debating which category you fall under, but I gave you the benefit of the doubt. 

,


----------



## ANC (Dec 26, 2011)

for fuck sakes, can you two girls go over to sending PM's to each other.


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 26, 2011)

ANC said:


> for fuck sakes, can you two girls go over to sending PM's to each other.


Just clarifying a point. No need to get your panties in a wad.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;y7KPZrv7JWE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=y7KPZrv7JWE[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;j1Vhsm6OZDQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1Vhsm6OZDQ[/video]


----------



## ANC (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Dec 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;uuchWSvS-Mk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuchWSvS-Mk&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Jer La Mota (Dec 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;fyYtAUJSneQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyYtAUJSneQ&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Jer La Mota (Dec 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;aqA4cb60rWc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1&amp;v=aqA4cb60rWc[/video]


----------



## cph (Dec 27, 2011)

................


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 27, 2011)

Now I know what happened to the grading curve at MSU.


----------



## ANC (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## ANC (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## DST (Dec 28, 2011)

More for ANC than anyone else. I got this t-shirt for Xmas, hehe.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;O6Xo21L0ybE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=O6Xo21L0ybE[/video]


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;ZoC4yWWxFGs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=ZoC4yWWxFGs[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Dec 28, 2011)

dam that fool on one hahahahahaha im laughn out loud dam......... thats funny i thought he had a hand cramping up n shit ow shit too funny


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 28, 2011)

What a feel good vid. Thank you.


RyanTheRhino said:


> [video=youtube;ZoC4yWWxFGs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=ZoC4yWWxFGs[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Dec 28, 2011)

i love his spirit.....!!!!!!


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 28, 2011)

could he be any whiter


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 28, 2011)

dedicated to all the ladies out there who deal with premature ejaculators. 

[video=youtube;VLnWf1sQkjY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLnWf1sQkjY&amp;ob=av3e[/video]

"now ill go home and change"


----------



## ANC (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Dec 29, 2011)

*Remember this guy!?
*


[youtube]ZTPQEyaZZHQ[/youtube]











*they made a movie about him!!!! lol

*[youtube]U6UCHk5pFmU[/youtube]


----------



## Big P (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Dec 29, 2011)

[youtube]7FGKo5GfW6Y[/youtube]


----------



## Big P (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 29, 2011)

Big P said:


>


I want this framed on my wall


----------



## Big P (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Big P (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 29, 2011)

Big P said:


>


WTF?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 29, 2011)

"Telebutties". cn


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 29, 2011)

Got a giggle from this ... almost posted it in Not Nudity.
The text is a bit of a detractor imo. cn


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 29, 2011)

Always gotta mess wit the Monkey....


----------



## ANC (Dec 29, 2011)

Wolveratman is that you ?







Now you see me, now you don't.


----------



## gopherbuddah (Dec 30, 2011)

Furry's bowling.


----------



## gopherbuddah (Dec 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;InR7tip2Izk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InR7tip2Izk[/video]


----------



## jonblaze420 (Dec 30, 2011)

Funny shit ANC. That gif of the guy punching out the store robber was from a recent news story!

He cooperated with the guy till he handed over the bag of money and said he 'preloaded' and knocked him the fuck out. Then made him clean up his own blood. Epic.


----------



## patlpp (Dec 30, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> [video=youtube;InR7tip2Izk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InR7tip2Izk[/video]


That is so funny because when I was in Germany shooting guns with the German army dudes, I got so drunk I pissed in their hand washer! NEIN NEIN NICHT PISSER !!!!


----------



## ...... (Dec 30, 2011)

nnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 30, 2011)

...... said:


> View attachment 1964913nnnnnnnnnnnn


Click it to animate it.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## DaBong (Dec 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;mSDfxde8fSg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSDfxde8fSg&amp;feature=g-logo&amp;context=G2a8b5abFOAAAAAAAVAA[/video]


----------



## gopherbuddah (Dec 31, 2011)

This made me cry the first time I saw this and it's still funny after all these years

[video=youtube;mCDD8iESQ9w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCDD8iESQ9w&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 31, 2011)

Run fer yer lives!!! All nine of them.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;ykscYbgrZ7g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=ykscYbgrZ7g[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 31, 2011)

PeyoteReligion said:


> I want this framed on my wall


That would be so fucking awesome.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 31, 2011)

...... said:


> View attachment 1964913nnnnnnnnnnnn


I just got a chub from an eye. Doh!


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2012)

Someone got C3PO'd.
But Obi-wan's reaction is priceless. cn

[video=youtube;JXli15Q1k-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXli15Q1k-Y[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 1, 2012)

Put the plane in 'cause I like planes.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2012)

I like planes too ... but am putting together a New Year's Morning montage. cn


----------



## thump easy (Jan 1, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I like planes too ... but am putting together a New Year's Morning montage. cn


i remember theese days i huged the posolin god my dam self hahaha but my friend was striped naked n had a lipstick glid around his ass rim n the lipstick broke off..in his cheeks he didnt wake up.. he woke up n he thought someone raped him hahahahahaha... man im glad i nevor went that far..


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2012)

thump easy said:


> i remember theese days i huged the posolin god my dam self hahaha but my friend was striped naked n had a lipstick glid around his ass rim n the lipstick broke off..in his cheeks he didnt wake up.. he woke up n he thought someone raped him hahahahahaha... man im glad i nevor *went that far*..


Do you mean givin it ... or gettn it?  cn
These guys actually used a razor.


----------



## thump easy (Jan 1, 2012)

thats a hairy ass he need to shave lolz


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2012)

Nice six-pack! cn


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2012)

I need your clothes, your boots and your Big Wheel. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2012)

"Nice try guys ... but you're not gonna duck the meeting after all." cn






Yah they are BFFs now, but how soon before one of them wants nothing more than to get the others out of her hair? 







Evenflo binges ... the aftermath.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 1, 2012)

This one was added today. So I bet that was a New Year's reveler that got carried away. I have to admit the damage to the house is impressive.


----------



## thump easy (Jan 1, 2012)

dude my budy hahahaha wakes up at three and the driver takes out the fence n his trees n my friend wakes up wounding what the fuck happend thiers a car in his yard this happend last night....


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 1, 2012)

thump easy said:


> dude my budy hahahaha wakes up at three and the driver takes out the fence n his trees n my friend wakes up wounding what the fuck happend thiers a car in his yard this happend last night....


Please tell me that the drunk didn't get away. Hope he was insured.


----------



## thump easy (Jan 1, 2012)

no he thought someone was tring to rob him.. i mean all he hear was the reck he came outside n my friend is 48 years old he is a real working man drives heavy machinery for a job so he came out was like what the fuck! the guy fool of blood on his face ran out threw what was left of his fence he lives on the corner.. the cops found him up the street walking full of blood n well he was up the next morning fixing the fence cuz of their new babie rotie they paid good money for him n papers well my budy is the all american dad... just didnt even tell me i just showed up to say hi.... i had to ask what happend?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2012)

Taxidermy! Oh yeah. cn
















It's the Peep!


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 1, 2012)

message short again.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;GtailsAamUA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=GtailsAamUA[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Jan 2, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> [video=youtube;GtailsAamUA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=GtailsAamUA[/video]


man her pussy probly fits alot.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 2, 2012)

Go to Jail do not collect $200


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jan 2, 2012)

thump easy said:


> man her pussy probly fits alot.


[video=youtube;8uzW-W5DCjg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=8uzW-W5DCjg[/video]


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 2, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Taxidermy! Oh yeah. cn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 2, 2012)

Poor Martha she gets no respect. lol.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 2, 2012)

ALLEGAN, Mich. (AP)  A woman has been arrested on an assault charge after police in West Michigan say her 25-year-old daughter-in-law called them to complain she had been slapped across the face.

Allegan County sheriffs Lt. Frank Baker says the 47-year-old woman accused her daughter-in-law of poisoning marijuana plants that belonged to the older womans husband, causing the plants to die

Baker says the mother-in-law and her 26-year-old son were both arrested when deputies were called to the Allegan Township home on Monday.

The Kalamazoo Gazette reports Wednesday the older woman is facing a charge of assault, and her son is being charged with violating a personal protection order his wife had out against him.

Police say no marijuana plants were seen at the residence, dead or alive.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 2, 2012)

What a lovely family. I bet their reunions are a hoot.


----------



## ohmy (Jan 2, 2012)

.......................................


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 2, 2012)

Question do you think you know how to pronounce Oklahoma????

Do you think it's correct? 

There is a right and a wrong way to pronounce Oklahoma?

If you say OK....LAHOMA. 
You're wrong. 

The proper way is:
OKLA....HOMA
There is a gap between the 'A' and 'H'. 

I can prove it!























Isn't it nice to learn new things?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 2, 2012)

I think I'm Oklasexual. cn


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 2, 2012)

i looked at that pic six diff times and just now realized how bad the dye job is on her hair


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 2, 2012)

Even I didn't notice that. Man, you were definitely inspecting that picture.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 2, 2012)

I said, 'I want it right here!'


For those that have to know is it a he or a she. http://www.oddee.com/item_98021.aspx


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 2, 2012)

Why would you put that... oh never mind.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 2, 2012)

I like the color ... makes me think I'm at a Farrell's. Where's my spoon? cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 2, 2012)

Somehow that's just gross. I don't know why, it just is.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 2, 2012)

Maybe I'm the wrong target audience. I know what they want me to see, but a filter kicks in and I see a beautiful girl wearing something like 




c
Then again ... polar bears have such primitive appetites. cn


----------



## ohmy (Jan 2, 2012)

I am in love.mmmmm the things i could do to her in 20 seconds


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jan 2, 2012)

[youtube]iPZikFWcaa8&feature=g-u&context=G2f586c0FUAAAAAAANAA[/youtube]


----------



## ganjames (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 2, 2012)

KLA HOM I love 
KLA HOM!!!!!!


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Jan 3, 2012)

Atheist kid forced to church on christmas


lol----->


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jan 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;GviaFTAInb4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=GviaFTAInb4[/video]


----------



## ANC (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## DaBong (Jan 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;Qw7LEIDFCX4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=Qw7LEIDFCX4#![/video]


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 3, 2012)

ahhh... Bloom County ::sniffle:: How I miss thee.


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jan 3, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> ahhh... Bloom County ::sniffle:: How I miss thee.


One of the all time greatest.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 3, 2012)

Democratic Dream Team



I'm Barney Frank and I approved this message


----------



## thump easy (Jan 3, 2012)

i dont know if i could crack a smile if a man held my weiner..


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;ta-pR03OpYs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ta-pR03OpYs[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 3, 2012)

Ooohhh that sucks ... ~giggle~ cn


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 4, 2012)

Fundamental truths are easy to recognize because they are verified daily through simple observation and thus, require no testing.

The best line I ever heard was when this young Muslim kid was being reprimanded for the last time before being fired.



Predictably, the Muslim youth said to the shop foreman, "You're firing me because I'm Muslim!"

The boss said: "No, we had to hire you because you were Muslim. We're firing you because you&#8217;re fucking useless!


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 4, 2012)

*VERY BRAVE MAN JOKES * 

*1 -How do you turn a fox into an elephant?*
Marry It! 

*2 -What is the difference between a battery and a woman?*
A battery has a positive side. 

*3 - Why is the space between a woman's breasts and her hips called a waist?*
Because you could easily fit another pair of tits in there.. 

*4 - How do you make 5 pounds of fat look good?*
Put a nipple on it. 

*5 - Why do women fake orgasms ?*
Because they think men care. 

*6 - If your wife keeps coming out of the kitchen to nag at you, what have you* *done wrong?*
Made her chain too long 

*7 - Why is a Laundromat a really bad place to pick up a woman?*
Because a woman who can't even afford a washing machine will probably never be able to support you. 

*8 - Why do women have smaller feet than men?*
It's one of those 'evolutionary things' that allows them to stand closer to the kitchen sink.

*9 - Why do men pass gas more than women?*
Because women can't shut up long enough to build up the required pressure. 

*10 - If your dog is barking at the back door and your wife is yelling at the* *front door, who do you let in first ?*
The dog, of course. He'll shut up once you let him in. 

*11 - Scientists have discovered a food that diminishes a woman's sex drive by* *90%..*
It's called a Wedding Cake. 

*12 - Why do men die before their wives?*
They want to.


----------



## ANC (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## gopherbuddah (Jan 4, 2012)

I had no idea the klu klux klan had a beauty pagent


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jan 4, 2012)

From the, you don't see this shit everyday department...




NEW SOUTH WALES (KTLA) -- A seven-year-old Australian girl was left with scratches and bruises on her face, back and arms after she was attacked by a kangaroo on New Year's Day.


----------



## ANC (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 4, 2012)

Holy Shite! When I go to FLA I better have a BIG gun. Arrested at least 120 times and he is out on the streets!?! WTF!


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 4, 2012)

My new family car stickers.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 4, 2012)

The pic "Lips that touch liquor shall not touch ours"...Looking at those in the picture, all I can say is OK. That seems fair to me.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 4, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> Holy Shite! When I go to FLA I better have a BIG gun. Arrested at least 120 times and he is out on the streets!?! WTF!



...point the gun at him and say "this way mister, the mother-in-law's house is over here - couch is in the den"


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 4, 2012)

*The cartoons are getting better and better.*
_ *








































Leave it to some old guy to come up with this poster







cof

*_​


----------



## sunni (Jan 4, 2012)

ohmy said:


> I am in love.mmmmm the things i could do to her in 20 seconds


everything?


hahahah


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jan 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;BR6DaBawsZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=BR6DaBawsZI[/video]


----------



## ANC (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 4, 2012)

...and "Tommy Faye" ...


----------



## thump easy (Jan 4, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> [video=youtube;BR6DaBawsZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=BR6DaBawsZI[/video]


dude im fucken baked but you gota see psycho barking dog man is back.. that shit had me rolling


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jan 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;a2voA0lL9Jk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=a2voA0lL9Jk[/video]


----------



## mamagrowsbest (Jan 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;8jgGK4NJ8Hk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jgGK4NJ8Hk&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ANC (Jan 4, 2012)

Shit, that guy literaly looks like an inflated air blimp, and its fucking legal to eat that much!


----------



## PetFlora (Jan 5, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> The pic "Lips that touch liquor shall not touch ours"...Looking at those in the picture, all I can say is OK. That seems fair to me.



Bartender make that a double


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 5, 2012)

thump easy said:


> i dont know if i could crack a smile if a man held my weiner..


It's not as hard (no pun intended) as you think.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## hoss12781 (Jan 5, 2012)

ANC said:


> Shit, that guy literaly looks like an inflated air blimp, and its fucking legal to eat that much!


Obviously you don't reside in middle America.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 5, 2012)

ANC said:


> Shit, that guy literaly looks like an inflated air blimp, and its fucking legal to eat that much!


How long do you thinks it's been since he has seen his pecker without a mirror?


----------



## rifk (Jan 5, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> [video=youtube;a2voA0lL9Jk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=a2voA0lL9Jk[/video]


Hahaha epic!


----------



## jonblaze420 (Jan 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;YT714mG17bA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YT714mG17bA[/video]


----------



## rifk (Jan 5, 2012)

The shit you find in "related videos"...
[video=youtube;RzHyeMaHm2s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzHyeMaHm2s[/video]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 5, 2012)

Redneck and a Hooker 



A redneck was walking home late at night and sees a woman in the shadows. 

Twenty dollars, she whispers. 

Bubba had never been with a hooker before, but decides what the heck, it's only twenty bucks, so they hide in the bushes. 

They're in there for only a minute when all of a sudden a light flashes on them. Its a police officer. 

What's going on here, people?, asks the officer. 

I'm making love to my wife!, Bubba answers sounding annoyed. 

Oh, I'm sorry, says the cop, I didn't know. 

Bubba says, "Well, neither did I, til ya shined that light in her face.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;ZkEHA-wixDw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=ZkEHA-wixDw#![/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## ChronicObsession (Jan 5, 2012)

I SURE DO LOVE TO CAMPAIGN.


----------



## patlpp (Jan 5, 2012)

ChronicObsession said:


> I SURE DO LOVE TO CAMPAIGN.


What, you had to translate? Racist


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jan 6, 2012)

Ha ha ha...dumbass. I'm having second thoughts jusy how well trained this "elite" fighting force of ours really is.

SAN DIEGO (AP) &#8212; San Diego police say a Navy SEAL is on life support after accidentally shooting himself in the head.
Officer Frank Cali tells U-T San Diego (http://bit.ly/wVdcY2 ) that officers were called to a home in Pacific Beach at about 2 a.m. Thursday on a report that a man had been playing with a gun and accidentally shot himself.
Cali says the man was showing guns to a woman he'd met earlier at a bar and put a pistol he believed was unloaded to his head. Cali says he then pulled the trigger.
In a statement, Commodore Collin Green says the Naval Special Warfare community is saddened by the incident and extends "our hearts and prayers" to the family in this difficult time.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 6, 2012)

Poor bastard violated Rule Number Zero: "it's loaded. No matter what. It's loaded." cn


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 6, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Poor bastard violated Rule Number Zero: "it's loaded. No matter what. It's loaded." cn


Yep, A lot of people have been killed by an "unloaded" gun. And a guns safety will fail 100% of the time if you expect it from stopping you from being stupid.

And it was a *SEAL. *There is no such thing as an unloaded weapon in their world. A unloaded weapon is considered broken and of no use.


----------



## Clonex (Jan 6, 2012)

Would you hold a gun to your head anyway without looking ? Even if the pope said it was "unloaded"
Wow , i bet the chick was well impressed,
just think , he will have uneaten grapes next to his bed!


----------



## ChronicObsession (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## ChronicObsession (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 6, 2012)

Can you please stop the racist shit.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jan 6, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Can you please stop the racist shit.


How do you know he's not black?


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 6, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> How do you know he's not black?


Who gives a fuck what he is, it's racist and offensive and doesn't belong here.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 6, 2012)

Boo... Boo... Boo... Bad show gentlemen.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 6, 2012)

I would have forgot about it already if ya would have bitched and let it die.Contact a global Mod or just let it go.Not my section.


----------



## thump easy (Jan 6, 2012)

ChronicObsession said:


>


dam im fucken hungry!!! good idea


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 6, 2012)

Something silly ... cn
[video=youtube;82cCgI0vCME]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&amp;NR=1&amp;v=82cCgI0vCME[/video]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 6, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Who gives a fuck what he is, it's racist and offensive and doesn't belong here.


You seem a little thin skinned...So I guess your will not appreciate this...

How can one prove Adam in the Bible was a white man? Have you ever tried to wrestle a rib away from a black man?


----------



## ANC (Jan 6, 2012)

Adam was a red man, (that is what the word means, I think it literaly translates to red mud)


----------



## ANC (Jan 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;37sjgU-wVkc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37sjgU-wVkc&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## ANC (Jan 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;YrzSmQSwfbg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrzSmQSwfbg&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## ChronicObsession (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## ChronicObsession (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 7, 2012)

Chronic, please stop trolling Carne. cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 7, 2012)

Only you would come up with that. I think I like you because you're just as twisted as I am. lol


cannabineer said:


> Something silly ... cn
> [video=youtube;82cCgI0vCME]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&amp;NR=1&amp;v=82cCgI0vCME[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 7, 2012)

Red Mud, well then, I guess he came from either Georgia or Oklahoma.


ANC said:


> Adam was a red man, (that is what the word means, I think it literaly translates to red mud)


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 7, 2012)

"Hall of Meat" Wow ... that many faceplants MUST violate medicinal guidelines. cn 

<edit> Another tiny find.









At least he's licensed.


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jan 7, 2012)

We go to together like...

We go together like Easter mornin' and Lyme Disease.

We go together like suits of armor and electrical storms.

I'm just sayin' we _click_, you know? We're like skateboardin' and freeway ramps.

We go together like pigs and swimmin'.

We go together like tuna fish and cigarettes.

We go together like campin' trips and head lice.

We go together like square dancin' and handguns. Right?

We go together like cocaine and waffles.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 7, 2012)

like crystal glass and beer


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 7, 2012)

I liked this one.


----------



## Clonex (Jan 7, 2012)

................................


----------



## Clonex (Jan 7, 2012)

................................


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 7, 2012)

Clonex said:


> ................................


Oh man, a good lawyer could win this if one did use the floor and got caught. 
The person did exactly as stated...


----------



## Clonex (Jan 7, 2012)

........................


----------



## Clonex (Jan 7, 2012)

.........................


----------



## ChronicObsession (Jan 7, 2012)

An African Milk truck is eliminated by rebel guerilla forces


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 7, 2012)

ChronicObsession said:


> An African Milk truck is eliminated by rebel guerilla forces


That's a fuel tanker, not a milk truck.


cof


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## ChronicObsession (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## ChronicObsession (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jan 7, 2012)

Yup yup yup yup yup yup yup


----------



## Smoking Loon (Jan 7, 2012)

errr....what am I looking at here


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jan 7, 2012)

bla bla bla bla bla bla that enough?


----------



## Smoking Loon (Jan 7, 2012)

ChronicObsession said:


>



Someone needs to tell them, they left their bathroom lights on


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## gopherbuddah (Jan 8, 2012)

It can make you fat enough you look pregnant


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jan 8, 2012)

God bless Georgia's public education system. If you learn nothing else, you'll learn it's hard to let go of your past


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 8, 2012)

Take the cutest bikini test. 

http://www.stylebistro.com/games/yHUzC4R2QSW/Who+has+the+cutest+bikini




Edit: I got 14.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 8, 2012)

Your final score: 15


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 8, 2012)

mine was 16


cof


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 8, 2012)

I must have clicked on 50-plus choices but had only advanced to 3 of 20. I wasn't in for another 300 clicks. Oh and some of the choices were, just, wrong. cn


----------



## Clonex (Jan 8, 2012)

*14133Your final score: **&#8203;14
*​


----------



## Clonex (Jan 8, 2012)

My post came out blank o,O ?

Anyway my score was 14,


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 8, 2012)

I got 14.......


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 8, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRItYDKSqpQ&feature=g-all-lik&context=G29dd0e7FAAAAAAAABAA



makes me giggle everytime


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jan 8, 2012)

Get da water....priceless


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Jan 8, 2012)

i got 17 but i don't get how the quiz worked. i just clicked on the people i like.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 8, 2012)

I think it works by boob size.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;00VW47-wwYg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00VW47-wwYg[/video]


----------



## Clonex (Jan 8, 2012)

better late than never .....


----------



## Clonex (Jan 8, 2012)

shaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaggy!!


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 8, 2012)

10 characters short


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 8, 2012)

Short again


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 8, 2012)

HOW THINGS HAVE CHANGED!!!!












































cof


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jan 8, 2012)

This guy is by far one of my favorite comedians.

[video=youtube;9GQdW2UX-t0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GQdW2UX-t0[/video]


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 8, 2012)

Imagine that in a View-Master. YEAHH. cn


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 8, 2012)

not a pic, but hella lolz... damn wont embed. scott baio, whoda thunk he'd be doing this funny or die stuff.







http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/08c3463e1b/wrong-hole-with-dj-lubel-taryn-southern-and-scott-baio

http://FunnyOrDie.com/m/2ym8

ps. just translated the text from the picture... lol


----------



## buffalosoulja (Jan 8, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> Take the cutest bikini test.
> 
> http://www.stylebistro.com/games/yHUzC4R2QSW/Who+has+the+cutest+bikini
> 
> ...


I got 19.......


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

At a quick glance I counted 5.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 9, 2012)

You know we're winning the moral war when Disney makes a family movie about a chrome hempseed with hyperdrive. cn


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jan 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;QKAgekkECbg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKAgekkECbg[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 9, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> You know we're winning the moral war when Disney makes a family movie about a chrome hempseed with hyperdrive. cn



You are.....................The Navigator. That was back when Sarah Jessica Parker was hot.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jan 9, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> At a quick glance I counted 5.



dude cows took me a second to see what i was looking at


----------



## ANC (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## tip top toker (Jan 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;zrPLGZ0kcUw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrPLGZ0kcUw[/video]
Little harsh on the kid but rahter entertaining for everyone else


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 9, 2012)

Now that's having a bad day.


----------



## Clonex (Jan 9, 2012)

............................... lesbian bitch ;p


----------



## Clonex (Jan 9, 2012)

Hurricane warning , stay indoors............


----------



## Clonex (Jan 9, 2012)

.............................


----------



## ChronicObsession (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## jammin screw (Jan 9, 2012)

ChronicObsession said:


>


" lmao..... priceless man...... thats a good way to advertise for a new dude and daddy hah??? lmao


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jan 9, 2012)

Finally I got something to use against this bitch in child support court. God bless you internet


----------



## ChronicObsession (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## jammin screw (Jan 9, 2012)

check this magician out............. hah

[video=youtube;2J46iT9a-5Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2J46iT9a-5Y[/video]


----------



## ChronicObsession (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## ChronicObsession (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 9, 2012)

BONER ALERT!






[video=youtube;6_W_xLWtNa0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_W_xLWtNa0&amp;ob[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 10, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> You are.....................The Navigator. That was back when Sarah Jessica Parker was hot.


She was hot?


----------



## ANC (Jan 10, 2012)

must have been before her face got caught between two doors.


----------



## PetFlora (Jan 10, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> She was hot?


Always was a 2 bagger. I love what South Park did to her


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 10, 2012)

short message


----------



## hoss12781 (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm pretty sure you can manage to obtain a horrible death in Mexico, just hand around the streets of Tijuana after midnight.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 10, 2012)

When nursing mothers toke ... cn


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## bblzs (Jan 10, 2012)

lol this guy


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 10, 2012)

He lives with his grandma, and these. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 10, 2012)

I WANT - !! cn


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## dangledo (Jan 10, 2012)

................


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 10, 2012)

View attachment 1987732


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jan 10, 2012)

http://images.4channel.org/f/src/derpy_animation.swf


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 11, 2012)

I found this feed it's for a litter of English Bulldogs. I think 4 or so are still there. 

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/pelto-bulldogges--puppy-cam


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 11, 2012)

I know you probably have seen this one. It's a feel good, feel bad vid. The dog survived being hit by a car, but his owner didn't. What a good guy this man is. 

[video=youtube;qX6UhgboDgc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qX6UhgboDgc[/video]


----------



## ANC (Jan 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;aT8lJEgEuTk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=aT8lJEgEuTk[/video]
THIS ONE CRACKED ME UP, soz, shift button is fucked


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jan 11, 2012)

[youtube]3-HIkzHPMHQ[/youtube]


----------



## Clonex (Jan 11, 2012)

.................................


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 11, 2012)

Clonex said:


> .................................


Fuck me! That is pure genius.


----------



## Clonex (Jan 11, 2012)

not much surfing going on ........


----------



## Clonex (Jan 11, 2012)

........................................


----------



## Clonex (Jan 11, 2012)

..................................


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 11, 2012)

It's OK ... another "Head" of State proved that getting a gobble ain't sex. cn


----------



## thump easy (Jan 11, 2012)

Clonex said:


> ........................................


this is to funny lolz thats whats up....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 11, 2012)

Hel"low" Kitty! cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Clonex (Jan 12, 2012)

thump easy said:


> this is to funny lolz thats whats up....


The lengths dogs will go to for a stroke!!


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 12, 2012)

I know how it is to go dry and I know how you don't want to walk to the frig. Here's the answer, the beer catapult. 

http://hackaday.com/2011/01/10/beer-catapulting-fridge/


----------



## Clonex (Jan 12, 2012)

.....................


----------



## Clonex (Jan 12, 2012)

..........................


----------



## Clonex (Jan 12, 2012)

.................................


----------



## Clonex (Jan 12, 2012)

..............................


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 12, 2012)

Peter was sunbathing naked at the beach in Jamaica . For the sake of civility, and to keep it from being sunburned, he had a straw hat over his private parts.

A woman walks past and says, snickering,"If you were a gentleman you'd lift your hat."

He raised an eyebrow and replied,"If you were better looking it would lift itself."


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 12, 2012)

now go make me a sandwitch *




*


----------



## ANC (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 12, 2012)

robert 14617 said:


> now go make me a sandwitch *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im pretty sure I would have kicked that bitch too. She attacked first!


----------



## ANC (Jan 12, 2012)

Never act like a dick, the person you are dealing with might just be bigger dick.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 12, 2012)

ANC said:


>


What the hell is wrong with people?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 12, 2012)

Not so funny as it is trippy.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 12, 2012)

Ghost!!!!!!!!


----------



## ANC (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## gopherbuddah (Jan 13, 2012)

I've been sitting here for 5 minutes with a cop right behind me and I'm stoned out of mind. What the fuck am I supposed to do?


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 13, 2012)

View attachment 1994995View attachment 1994996


----------



## neosapien (Jan 13, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


>


Those were some of the best I've seen in awhile.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Justin00 (Jan 13, 2012)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Im pretty sure I would have kicked that bitch too. She attacked first!



the problem is they are on the job, they are supposed to be better than that, and if they are not im tired of paying them to act like little kids and hypocritical ass holes. you think its ok for the ppl enforcing the laws to break more of them then most criminals? when im at work and a customer has an issue with one of our products dew too them being dumb as shit, i don't tell them that, i'm nice and respectful, regardless of there attitude, you know why? because i am an Adult and i am responsible for my actions, i do not blame them on someone else, and acting like them makes me.... you guessed it "just like them". 

IMO what happens in the video is a fire-able offence. if he has no more self control than that then he need to be in a padded rooom somewhere to be honest. if you cant control yourself when a handcuffed drunk woman swings a glancing kick at your leg from a sitting position, and you feel the need to kick her in the face, then you have less self control than i did at 7 years old and more temper issues than Chris Brown. and the VERY LAST JOB YOU SHOULD BE ALLOWED TO HAVE IS A POLICE OFFICE.


----------



## jonblaze420 (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Jan 13, 2012)

Justin00 said:


> the problem is they are on the job, they are supposed to be better than that, and if they are not im tired of paying them to act like little kids and hypocritical ass holes. you think its ok for the ppl enforcing the laws to break more of them then most criminals? when im at work and a customer has an issue with one of our products dew too them being dumb as shit, i don't tell them that, i'm nice and respectful, regardless of there attitude, you know why? because i am an Adult and i am responsible for my actions, i do not blame them on someone else, and acting like them makes me.... you guessed it "just like them".
> 
> IMO what happens in the video is a fire-able offence. if he has no more self control than that then he need to be in a padded rooom somewhere to be honest. if you cant control yourself when a handcuffed drunk woman swings a glancing kick at your leg from a sitting position, and you feel the need to kick her in the face, then you have less self control than i did at 7 years old and more temper issues than Chris Brown. and the VERY LAST JOB YOU SHOULD BE ALLOWED TO HAVE IS A POLICE OFFICE.


yep I don't exactly post it because its funny, well it is at some diconnected level, but rather the moreexposure that asshole gets the more likely he will be fired/prosecuted.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 13, 2012)

ANC said:


> yep I don't exactly post it because its funny, well it is at some diconnected level, but rather the moreexposure that asshole gets the more likely he will be fired/prosecuted.


Actually, following the national trend, he'll be exonerated, given a pay raise and then promoted. 

We have an officer here that is head of a traffic unit and has 10 years of complaints against him for sexual harrassment. He pulls women over and then propositions them or uses the police database to find out where they live and then stalks them. Nothing has been done about this. One of his recent targets is married to a New Mexico state police officer so maybe NOW someone will do something.


----------



## Justin00 (Jan 13, 2012)

Carne man you got to stop being so hypocritical on here man. i usually got your back on here but the last few pages you been bashing ppl for posting funny racist and racy stuff but this topic is full of inappropriate stuff you have posted. Thats what this topic is, live and let live. i would think us pot smoking activists would understand. Now don't get me wrong there are some places this stuff doesn't belong and there is some racist stuff thats over the line anywhere, but this is a topic for that stuff, if its not funny to you then fine don't laugh, let others laugh at what they find funny. some of us get a little offended by a lot of anti religious stuff you post but, hey.... its not over the line and its all in good fun, and if you were posting it somewhere other than in a topic like this i might get offended but somewhere like this its ok. if it hurts my feelings here i'll get over it but you gotta show the same to other also man. If your gonna be a cop you gotta enforce the law, not decide what right and wrong. the rest of us... we are just getting by with as much as we can =)

and from what i can tell it's only racism against Americans of African decent that upsets you, which throws up flags of it's own. but you cant be a bigot and bash others for the same thing.

Have fun guys sry for killing the mood but this struck a nerve with me. =) cheers


----------



## neosapien (Jan 13, 2012)

Justin00 said:


> Carne man you got to stop being so hypocritical on here man. i usually got your back on here but the last few pages you been bashing ppl for posting funny racist and racy stuff but this topic is full of inappropriate stuff you have posted. Thats what this topic is, live and let live. i would think us pot smoking activists would understand. Now don't get me wrong there are some places this stuff doesn't belong and there is some racist stuff thats over the line anywhere, but this is a topic for that stuff, if its not funny to you then fine don't laugh, let others laugh at what they find funny. some of us get a little offended by a lot of anti religious stuff you post but, hey.... its not over the line and its all in good fun, and if you were posting it somewhere other than in a topic like this i might get offended but somewhere like this its ok. if it hurts my feelings here i'll get over it but you gotta show the same to other also man. If your gonna be a cop you gotta enforce the law, not decide what right and wrong. the rest of us... we are just getting by with as much as we can =)


Racism is never funny.


----------



## Justin00 (Jan 13, 2012)

neosapien said:


> Racism is never funny.


but bigotry is?

how is race off limits if, religion, nationality, and language are not? (if its all in good fun of course)

laugh at us, laugh with us, laugh alone, just stop standing in the corner whining because you don't find anything funny. not everything is personal, sometimes things are just funny weather they are right wrong or whatever, if you take jokes this seriously i feel sorry you when have to deal with real life.

when it comes to differences among humans 

some ppl make war
some ppl make fear
some ppl make hate

we are making fun - why can't you smile and join in?


----------



## jonblaze420 (Jan 13, 2012)

Justin00 said:


> but bigotry is?


Racism with a dash of bigotry. 1/2 part Racism and a dash of bigotry I mean to 2 parts Rum and 1 part coca-cola.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 13, 2012)

Justin00 said:


> but bigotry is?
> 
> how is race off limits if, religion, nationality, and language are not? (if its all in good fun of course)


Sorry bro, don't mean to fight. I'm just not sure what post of Carne offended you.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 13, 2012)

Justin00 said:


> Carne man you got to stop being so hypocritical on here man. i usually got your back on here but the last few pages you been bashing ppl for posting funny racist and racy stuff but this topic is full of inappropriate stuff you have posted. Thats what this topic is, live and let live. i would think us pot smoking activists would understand. Now don't get me wrong there are some places this stuff doesn't belong and there is some racist stuff thats over the line anywhere, but this is a topic for that stuff, if its not funny to you then fine don't laugh, let others laugh at what they find funny. some of us get a little offended by a lot of anti religious stuff you post but, hey.... its not over the line and its all in good fun, and if you were posting it somewhere other than in a topic like this i might get offended but somewhere like this its ok. if it hurts my feelings here i'll get over it but you gotta show the same to other also man. If your gonna be a cop you gotta enforce the law, not decide what right and wrong. the rest of us... we are just getting by with as much as we can =)
> 
> and from what i can tell it's only racism against Americans of African decent that upsets you, which throws up flags of it's own. but you cant be a bigot and bash others for the same thing.
> 
> Have fun guys sry for killing the mood but this struck a nerve with me. =) cheers


What the fuck? The picture shows the irony of America and it's racist attitudes towards Hispanics. "Mexicans" are good enough to harvest our fruits and vegetables below minimum wage, without health insurance or any other type of benefits but when the picking is done... let's deport the fuckers. Now let's bow our heads and thank God for the wonderful food provided by near slave labor. It's not my fault that you're too fucking stupid to understand IRONY.


----------



## jonblaze420 (Jan 13, 2012)

I thought that was a family of Mormons at the table.


----------



## Justin00 (Jan 13, 2012)

neosapien said:


> Sorry bro, don't mean to fight. I'm just not sure what post of Carne offended you.



im not offended, and i'm sry if i came across as it. anyone here is welcome to make fun of me all they want. i was just asking Carne to not spend 2 pages bashing a guy for posting a simi-racist pic, then less than 3 pages later posting his own pics making fun of other races and religions. Im Christian so i guess you could say it offended me but i think that would a stretch, more or less i just want everyone to see that we are having fun here there is no need to get a politically correct in this topic, laugh it off =)


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 13, 2012)

Justin00 said:


> im not offended, and i'm sry if i came across as it. anyone here is welcome to make fun of me all they want. i was just asking Carne to not spend 2 pages bashing a guy for posting a simi-racist pic, then less than 3 pages later posting his own pics making fun of other races and religions. Im Christian so i guess you could say it offended me but i think that would a stretch, more or less i just want everyone to see that we are having fun here there is no need to get a politically correct in this topic, laugh it off =)


yeah, keep digging that hole. dumb ass.


----------



## Justin00 (Jan 13, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> What the fuck? The picture shows the irony of America and it's racist attitudes towards Hispanics. "Mexicans" are good enough to harvest our fruits and vegetables below minimum wage, without health insurance or any other type of benefits but when the picking is done... let's deport the fuckers. Now let's bow our heads and thank God for the wonderful food provided by near slave labor. It's not my fault that you're too fucking stupid to understand IRONY.


i didn't say it wasn't funny or true. i simply ask you to stop calling other ppl out for doing the same thing.


----------



## Justin00 (Jan 13, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> yeah, keep digging that hole. dumb ass.


wow man grow up, there is no need to start calling names and cursing at each other. and not once did i try to insult you or your intelligence. im sure you are a perfectly reasonable man, i just felt you overlooked something.

"tolerance" - it works both ways =)

or maybe its ok to hate ppl for hating ppl, who are hating other ppl......idk anymore

and now im doing the same thing i made the first post about..... im sorry, it ends now, bash me one more time for laughs then lets let this die.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 13, 2012)

Justin00 said:


> i didn't say it wasn't funny or true. i simply ask you to stop calling other ppl out for doing the same thing.


I'm not going to get into a pissing contest with you. You could have addressed this in a pm to me and I would have explained it so a 3rd grader could understand it. There is a far cry in pointing out hypocrisy and protesting outright BIGOTRY. Learn the difference... if you can.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 13, 2012)

Ok guys, back on topic.


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Jan 13, 2012)

tits thank u


----------



## Justin00 (Jan 13, 2012)

ty WW, for some reason i don't think continuing it would have ended any better then this next pic!


any tips for resizing a pic?


----------



## ANC (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## neosapien (Jan 13, 2012)

titsboobsfunbagsbreastspillows10char


----------



## Clonex (Jan 13, 2012)

..................................


----------



## Clonex (Jan 13, 2012)

...................................


----------



## Clonex (Jan 13, 2012)

i never touched her ,,,honest!


----------



## Clonex (Jan 13, 2012)

we had Oranges at half time.....


----------



## golddog (Jan 13, 2012)

Clonex said:


> we had Oranges at half time.....


We had Orange Juice at half time ?


----------



## Clonex (Jan 13, 2012)

I dunno umbre but in the UK , playing 5-a-side we had them lill Oranges , i wudda settled for juice no doubt!


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;DJT67NApROI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJT67NApROI[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;jq__9S162k4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jq__9S162k4[/video]

I truly loved this one. Who knew crows liked to snowboard?


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;i-2sIYgVeqg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-2sIYgVeqg[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 14, 2012)

rofl, that little kid. [video=youtube;FOBjKdQuZi0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOBjKdQuZi0[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 14, 2012)

OO-tee-dee! cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;9RUL-V4k9WM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RUL-V4k9WM[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 14, 2012)

Did anyone notice that the threads are stacked like this right now. The "My Wife's a Cunt" is on top of "My Balls Hurt"


Are women the only ones that find that funny?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 14, 2012)

This male giggled. cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## curious old fart (Jan 14, 2012)

The history of the entire world, from the beginning of mankind, illustrated beautifully in just one photo. 











cof


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 14, 2012)

Where is it?


curious old fart said:


> The history of the entire world, from the beginning of mankind, illustrated beautifully in just one photo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 14, 2012)

Maybe curious old fart is a nihilist ... cn

[video=youtube;7AEMiz6rcxc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7AEMiz6rcxc[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 14, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> Where is it?


There's a photo that I can see, but for some reason it's blocked to others. Any suggestions?

it shows an attractive nude woman leading a man by his penis.


cof


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 14, 2012)

When I have trouble posting a pic from Google's image search (and this happens so often i usually Go Advanced and "preview post" to see if it took) I click on the image to take me to the hosting website. 9 times out of 10 that image will load when the Google copy didn't. cn


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 14, 2012)

these are cut and past from email. They are visable when I preview post.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 14, 2012)

_*The Darwins are out!!!!*_

_Yes, it's that magical time of year again when the Darwin Awards are bestowed, honoring the least evolved among us._




*Here is the glorious winner:**
1. When his .38 caliber revolver failed to fire at his intended victim during a hold-up in Long Beach , California would-be robber James Elliot did something that can only inspire wonder. He peered down the barrel and tried the trigger again. This time it worked.*


And now, the honorable mentions:
2. The chef at a hotel in Switzerland lost a finger in a meat cutting machine and after a little shopping around, submitted a claim to his insurance company. The company expecting negligence sent out one of its men to have a look for himself. He tried the machine and he also lost a finger.. The chef's claim was approved.


3. A man who shoveled snow for an hour to clear a space for his car during a blizzard in Chicago returned with his vehicle to find a woman had taken the space. Understandably, he shot her.
4. After stopping for drinks at an illegal bar, a Zimbabwean bus driver found that the 20 mental patients he was supposed to be transporting from Harare to Bulawayo had escaped. Not  wanting to admit his incompetence, the driver went to a nearby bus stop and offered everyone waiting there a free ride. He then delivered the passengers to the mental hospital, telling the staff that the patients were very excitable and prone to bizarre fantasies. The deception wasn't discovered for 3 days.
5. An American teenager was in the hospital recovering from serious head wounds received from an oncoming train. When asked how he received the injuries, the lad told police that he was simply trying to see how close he could get his head to a moving train before he was hit.


6. A man walked into a Louisiana Circle-K, put a $20 bill on the counter, and asked for change. When the clerk opened the cash drawer, the man pulled a gun and asked for all the cash in the register, which the clerk promptly provided. The man took the cash from the clerk and fled, leaving the $20 bill on the counter. The total amount of cash he got from the drawer... $15. [If someone points a gun at you and gives you money, is a crime committed?]
7. Seems an Arkansas guy wanted some beer pretty badly. He decided that he'd just throw a cinder block through a liquor store window, grab some booze, and run. So he lifted the cinder block and heaved it over his head at the window. The cinder block bounced back and hit the would-be thief on the head, knocking him unconscious. The liquor store window was made of Plexiglas. The whole event was caught on videotape.
8. As a female shopper exited a New York convenience store, a man grabbed her purse and ran. The clerk called 911 immediately, and the woman was able to give them a detailed description of the snatcher. Within minutes, the police apprehended the snatcher. They put him in the car and drove back to the store. The thief was then taken out of the car and told to stand there for a positive ID. To which he replied, &#8220;Yes, officer, that's her. That's the lady I stole the purse from."


9. The Ann Arbor News crime column reported that a man walked into a Burger King in Ypsilanti , Michigan at 5 A.M., flashed a gun, and demanded cash. The clerk turned him down because he said he couldn't open the cash register without a food order. When the man ordered onion rings, the clerk said they weren't available for breakfast... The frustrated gunman walked away. [*A 5-STAR STUPIDITY AWARD WINNER]
10. When a man attempted to siphon gasoline from a motor home parked on a Seattle street by sucking on a hose, he got much more than he bargained for. Police arrived at the scene to find a very sick man curled up next to a motor home near spilled sewage. A police spokesman said that the man admitted to trying to steal gasoline, but he plugged his siphon hose into the motor home's sewage tank by mistake. The owner of the vehicle declined to press charges saying that it was the best laugh he'd ever had and the perp had been punished enough!In the interest of bettering mankind, please share these with friends and family....unless of course one of these individuals by chance is a distant relative or long lost friend. In that case, be glad they are distant and hope they remain lost.






cof


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 14, 2012)

I love the Darwins.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Clonex (Jan 14, 2012)

Let's hope the safety was on uhh................


----------



## wannita (Jan 14, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DEZ3lw-eNrFk%26feature%3Dshare&h=RAQEFNRi8AQE7AX5BHUaTep22Wl5v-hnRCMXw9QnVflr3wQ


----------



## wannita (Jan 14, 2012)

Not sure if I have posted this correct..lol this makes me lol everytime


wannita said:


> http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DEZ3lw-eNrFk%26feature%3Dshare&h=RAQEFNRi8AQE7AX5BHUaTep22Wl5v-hnRCMXw9QnVflr3wQ


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;cFD3zZTgNGQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFD3zZTgNGQ&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 14, 2012)

*This is a simple concept that I have been working on for most of my life. 
I am delighted to say that I believe I have refined it sufficiently to share it with a select band of friends that may appreciate its elegance and simplicity.*

*




*


this is an attachment: hope it works


cof


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jan 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;MLoBUQEAuiQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLoBUQEAuiQ&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 14, 2012)

The top 31 things that you will never hear a Southern boy say:

31. When I retire, I'm movin' North.
30. Oh I just couldn't. She's only sixteen.
29. I'll take Shakespeare for $1000, Alex.
28. Duct tape won't fix that.
27.. Come to think of it, I'll have a Heineken.
26. We don't keep firearms in this house.
25. You can't feed that to the dog.
24. That car is too old and unsafe to drive.
23. Wrestling is fake.
22. We're vegetarians.
21. Do you think my gut is too big?
20. I'll have grapefruit and grapes instead of biscuits and gravy.
19. Honey, we don't need another dog.
18. Who gives a rat's ass who won the Civil War?
17. Give me the small bag of pork rinds.
16. Too many deer heads detract from the decor.
15. I just couldn't find a thing at Wal-Mart today.
14. Trim the fat off that steak.
13. Cappuccino tastes better than espresso.
12. The tires on that truck are too big.
11. I've got it all on the C: DRIVE.
10. Unsweetened tea tastes better.
9. My fiance, Bobbie Jo, is registered at Tiffany's.
8. I've got two cases of Zima for the Super Bowl.
7. Checkmate
6. She's too young to be wearing a bikini.
5. Hey, here's an episode of "Hee Haw" that we haven't seen.
4. I don't have a favorite college team.
3. You guys.
2. Those shorts ought to be a little longer, Becky Mae.....darlin'

AND THE NUMBER ONE THANG THAT YOU WILL NEVER HEAR A SOUTHERN BOY SAY:

1. Nope, no more for me. I'm driving!


cof


----------



## neosapien (Jan 14, 2012)

Toyotathon


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 14, 2012)

Marriage is like a deck of cards....
In the beginning all you need are two hearts and a diamond.
By the end you wish you had a fucking club and a spade


cof


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 14, 2012)

Yep. Mr. Santorum pissed off the wrong homosexual.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 14, 2012)

Can you imagine what it will be like around here when the election is at hand?  That's how I'll handle it.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 14, 2012)

*Ever wonder in your relationship, how 'the fight' started...:**One year, a husband decided to buy his mother-in-law a cemetery plot as aChristmas gift*...*The next year, he didn't buy her a gift.When she asked him why, he replied,"Well, you still haven't used the gift I bought you last year!"And that's how the fight started...---------------------------------------------------------------------My wife and I are watching Who Wants To Be A Millionaire while we were inBed.I turned to her and said,'Do you want to have Sex?''No,'**She answered.I then said,'Is that your final answer?'She didn't even look at me this time, simply saying
'Yes.'

So I said,

'Then I'd like to phone a friend.'

And that's when the fight started...


---------------------------------------------------------------------

I took my wife to a restaurant.

The waiter, for some reason, took my order first.

'I'll have the strip steak, medium rare, please..'

He said,
*
*'Aren't you worried about the mad cow?'

'Nah, she can order for herself.'

And that's when the fight started

---------------------------------------------------------------------

My wife sat down on the couch next to me as I was flipping the channels.
She asked,
'What's on TV?'
I said,
'Dust.'
And then the fight started...

---------------------------------------------------------------------

My wife was hinting about what she wanted for our upcoming anniversary..
She said,

'I want something shiny that goes from 0 to 200 in about 3 seconds.'

I bought her a scale.
And then the fight started...


----------------------------------------------------------------------------
My wife and I were sitting at a table at her high school reunion, and she
Kept staring at a drunken man swigging his drink as he sat alone at a nearby
Table.
I asked her,
'Do you know him?'
'Yes,'
She sighed,
'He's my old boyfriend... I understand he took to drinking right after we
Split up those many years ago, and I hear he hasn't been sober since.'

'My God!'
I said,
'Who would think a person could go on celebrating that long?'

And then the fight started...

---------------------------------------------------------------------

I rear-ended a car this morning.... So, there we were alongside the road and
Slowly the other driver got out of his car.

You know how sometimes you just get soooo stressed and little things just
Seem funny?

Yeah, well I couldn't believe it... He was a DWARF!!!

He stormed over to my car, looked up at me, and shouted,

'I AM NOT HAPPY!'

So, I looked down at him and said,

'Well, then which one are you?'

And then the fight started....


---------------------------------------------------------------------

THE BROKEN LAWN MOWER:

When our lawn mower broke and wouldn't run, my wife kept hinting to me that
I should get it fixed.

But, somehow I always had something else to take care of first, the truck,
The car, playing golf. Always something more important to me.

Finally she thought of a clever way to make her point.

When I arrived home one day, I found her seated in the tall grass, busily
Snipping away with a tiny pair of sewing scissors. I watched silently for a
Short time and then went into the house. I was gone only a minute, and when
I came out again I handed her a toothbrush.

I said, 'When you finish cutting the grass, you might as well sweep the driveway.'

The doctors say I will walk again, but I will always have a limp


cof*


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## curious old fart (Jan 14, 2012)

WHY MEN ARE NEVER DEPRESSED:


Men Are Just Happier People-- 
What do you expect from such simple creatures.
Your last name stays put. 
The garage is all yours. 
Wedding plans take care of themselves. 
Chocolate is just another snack. 
You can be President. 
You can never be pregnant. 
You can wear a white T-shirt to a water park. 
You can wear NO shirt to a water park. 
Car mechanics tell you the truth. 
The world is your urinal. 
You never have to drive to another gas station restroom because this one is just too icky. 
You don't have to stop and think of which way to turn a nut on a bolt. 
​Same work, more pay. 
Wrinkles add character. 
Wedding dress $5000. Tux rental-$100. 
People never stare at your chest when you're talking to them. New shoes don't cut, blister, or mangle your feet.
One mood all the time.

Phone conversations are over in 30 seconds flat. 
You know stuff about tanks. 
A five-day vacation requires only one suitcase. 
You can open all your own jars. 
You get extra credit for the slightest act of thoughtfulness. 
If someone forgets to invite you, he or she can still be your friend
Your underwear is $8.95 for a three-pack. ​Three pairs of shoes are more than enough. 
You almost never have strap problems in public. 
You are unable to see wrinkles in your clothes. 
Everything on your face stays its original color. 
The same hairstyle lasts for years, maybe decades. 
You only have to shave your face and neck.

You can play with toys all your life. 
One wallet and one pair of shoes -- one color for all seasons. You can wear shorts no matter how your legs look. 
You can 'do' your nails with a pocket knife. 
You have freedom of choice concerning growing a moustache.

You can do Christmas shopping for 25 relatives on December 24 in 25 minutes
No wonder men are happier.


cof​​


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 14, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Yep. Mr. Santorum pissed off the wrong homosexual.



He'll be fighting a rear-guard action for the entire campaign. 

But he is perfectly positioned to come from behind. cn


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 14, 2012)

*LAST TRIP TO SAMS CLUB*

Yesterday I was at my local SAMS CLUB buying a large bag of Purina dog chow for my loyal pet, Jake, the Wonder Dog. I was in the check-out line when a woman behind me asked if I had a dog.

What did she think, I had an elephant? So since I'm retired and have little to do, on impulse I told her that no, I didn't have a dog. I told her that I was starting the Purina Diet again. I added that I probably shouldn't try it again because I ended up in the hospital last time, that I'd lost 50 pounds before I awakened in an intensive care ward with tubes coming out of most of my orifices and IVs in both arms.

I told her that it was essentially a Perfect Diet and that the way that it works is, to load your pants pockets with Purina Nuggets and simply eat one or two every time you feel hungry. The food is nutritionally complete so it works well and I was going to try it again. (I have to mention here that practically everyone in line was now enthralled with my story.)

Horrified, she asked if I ended up in intensive care, because the dog food poisoned me. I told her no, I stepped off a curb to sniff a poodle's fanny and a car hit me.
I thought the guy behind her was going to have a heart attack he was laughing so hard.

Sam's won't let me shop there anymore.

Better watch what you ask retired people. They have all the time in the world to think of crazy things to say


cof


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 14, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> Can you imagine what it will be like around here when the election is at hand?  That's how I'll handle it.


Me too and I'll be smoking a bowl in your honor. LOL


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 14, 2012)

old, but still relevant

*"Suicide Bombers to go on Strike"**

Muslim suicide bombers in **Britain are set to begin a three-day strike **
on Monday in a dispute over the number of virgins they are entitled to 
in the afterlife. Emergency talks with Al Qaeda have so far failed to 
produce an agreement. The unrest began last Tuesday when Al Qaeda
announced that the number of virgins a suicide bomber would receive
after his death will be cut by 25% this February, from 72 to only 60. The 
rationale for the cut was the increase in recent years of the number of 
suicide bombings and a subsequent shortage of virgins in the afterlife. 

The suicide bomber's union, the British Organization 
of Occupational Martyrs (BOOM) responded with a statement that this 
was unacceptable to its members and immediately balloted for strike action.
General Secretary Abdullah Amir told the press, "Our members are literally
working themselves to death in the cause of Jihad. We don't ask for much 
in return, and to be treated like this is like a kick in the teeth."

Speaking from his shed in Tipton in the **West Midlands**, in which he currently 
resides, Al Qaeda chief executive Osama bin Laden explained, 
"We sympathize with our workers concerns, but Al Qaeda is simply not in a 
position to meet their demands. They are simply not accepting the realities of 
modern-day Jihad in a competitive marketplace.

"Thanks to Western depravity there is now a chronic shortage of virgins
in the afterlife. It's a straight choice between reducing expenditure and 
laying people off. I don't like cutting wages but I'd hate to have to tell 
3,000 of my staff that they won't be able to blow themselves up."
 
Spokespersons for the Union in the north east of England, Ireland, Wales
and the entire Australian continent stated that the strike would not affect 
their operations, as "there are no virgins in their areas anyway."

Apparently the drop in the number of suicide bombings has been put down 
to the emergence of Scottish singing star Susan Boyle - now that Muslims 
know what an actual virgin looks like they are not so keen on going to paradise.


cof
*


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 14, 2012)

A U.S. Marine Colonel was about to start the morning briefing to his
staff. While waiting for the coffee machine to finish brewing, the
colonel decided to pose a question to all assembled. He explained
that his wife had been a bit frisky the night before and he failed to
get his usual amount of sound sleep. He posed the question of just
how much of sex was "work" and how much of it was "pleasure?"

A Major chimed in with 75%-25% in favor of work.

A Captain said it was 50%-50%.

A lieutenant responded with 25%-75% in favor of pleasure, depending upon
his state of inebriation at the time.

There being no consensus, the colonel turned to the PFC who was in
charge of making the coffee and asked for HIS opinion?

Without any hesitation, the young PFC responded, "Sir, it has to be 100%
pleasure.

The colonel was surprised and as you might guess, asked why?

"Well, sir, if there was any work involved, the officers would have me
doing it for them."

The room fell silent. God Bless the enlisted man.



cof


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 14, 2012)

*ITALIAN*_*WOMEN*_*ARE TOUGH!*
*
An elderly Italian man lay dying in his bed 
While suffering the agonies of impending death,
he suddenly smelled the aroma of his favorite ravioli wafting up the stairs.*
*
He gathered his remaining strength, and lifted himself from the bed. *
*Gripping the railing with both hands, he crawled downstairs.

When he reached the bottom of the stairs, he leaned against the door frame, gazing into the kitchen, where if not for death's agony, he would have thought himself already in heaven, for there, spread out upon waxed paper on the kitchen table were hundreds of his favorite ravioli.*





*Was it heaven? Or was it one final act of love from his wife of sixty years, seeing to it that he left this world a happy man?

He threw himself towards the table, landing on his knees in a crumpled posture. 
His parched lip s parted, the wondrous taste of the ravioli was already in his mouth. *
*
With a trembling hand he reached up to the edge of the table, when suddenly he was smacked with a wooden spoon by his wife.* 
​*"Get Away!" she said.
"Those are for the funeral."


cof*​​


​


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 14, 2012)

These are awesome. I thought about copy&paste, but presentation matters. A "worst of" Yahoo Answers. There is even a good one about weed. cn
http://www.11points.com/web-tech/11_stupid_questions_from_yahoo_answers_that_have_changed_my_life


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## curious old fart (Jan 14, 2012)

*A WOMAN'S POEM*​
He didn't like the casserole
And he didn't like my cake, 
He said my biscuits were too hard 
Not like his mother used to make. 
I didn't perk the coffee right 
He didn't like the stew, 
I didn't mend his socks 
The way his mother used to do. 
I pondered for an answer 
I was looking for a clue. 
Then I turned around and 
smacked the shit out of him....
Like his mother used to do.




cof​


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 14, 2012)

This one floored me. cn
http://www.forkparty.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/dogsexfood.jpghttp://www.forkparty.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/dogsexfood.jpghttp://www.forkparty.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/dogsexfood.jpg


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 14, 2012)

They can't be for real, can they? People sometimes just leave me scratching my arse and my head at the same time.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 14, 2012)

http://www.wimp.com/pageturner/


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 14, 2012)

http://www.wimp.com/touchscreentechnology/


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;fNPDbDwpHHw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=fNPDbDwpHHw[/video]


----------



## ANC (Jan 14, 2012)

cannabineer said:


>


South african cops are funny that way, I recognise the uniform, (and stupidity).


----------



## Shaggy Green (Jan 15, 2012)

VERY LADY-LIKE OF HER! lol


----------



## bud nugbong (Jan 15, 2012)

View attachment 1998841View attachment 1998845

I dont know about that makeup one, it seems unbeliveable to me.


----------



## smokinmayne (Jan 15, 2012)

LOL well you better come back with a godamn sandwich.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 15, 2012)

neosapien said:


> Toyotathon
> 
> View attachment 1997660


I heard that on the Heidi and Frank podcast. That's hilarious. Like Carne said, dude pissed off the wrong guy.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 15, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> I heard that on the Heidi and Frank podcast. That's hilarious. Like Carne said, dude pissed off the wrong guy.


Yeah, he's a piece of shit. Probably a closet homosexual also. He made waves some years back because he said something along the lines of "America has lost it's values because both parents work now" He said it as if we had a choice in the matter. I hope he chokes on a big cock.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 15, 2012)

All politicians are worthless.
Homosexual politician (double points on the 10 letter word thread)
yoink.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 15, 2012)

Shaggy Green said:


> View attachment 1998822
> 
> VERY LADY-LIKE OF HER! lol


The guys look on his face. It's Friday night and her underwear says MONDAY.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Jan 15, 2012)

...........


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 15, 2012)

Too, too good. lol.


Jer La Mota said:


> ...........


----------



## ANC (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## AmplifyEffortlessly (Jan 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;zKqDeV5pgtc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKqDeV5pgtc&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## squarepush3r (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## Dolci (Jan 15, 2012)

Freaking awesome!


----------



## ANC (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## beardo (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 16, 2012)

*I was explaining to my wife last night that when you die you get
reincarnated but must come back as a different creature. **She said she would like to come back as a cow. **I said, "You're obviously not listening."*


----------



## lokie (Jan 16, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> *I was explaining to my wife last night that when you die you get
> reincarnated but must come back as a different creature. **She said she would like to come back as a cow. **I said, "You're obviously not listening."*


LOL thats when the fight started.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 16, 2012)

*Always choose a memorable password!

*
*
A lady helps her man to install a new computer.*
​
*Once it is completed,*



*she tells him to select a password,*



*a word that he'll always remember.*




*as the computer asks him to enter it,*



*he looks at his wife and with a macho*​ *gesture and a wink in his eye, he selects*​ *a word but she is annoyed with him and *​ *his reaction,**when he selects: penis.*​ *As he hits "enter", to validate the selection,*



*his wife collapses with laughter and*​ *rolls on the floor in hysteria*



*The computer had replied:​


​ TOO SHORT- ACCESS DENIED!​*


​


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2012)

...and other canned plants! cn


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2012)

*Death by Cactus* In 1982, 27-year-old David Grundman and a roommate decided to do a little &#8220;cactus plugging,&#8221; by shooting the desert plant with a shotgun.
The first one, a small cactus, went off without a hitch and Grundman was encouraged to try a larger prey: a 26-foot-tall Saguaro cactus, probably a 100-year-old plant. Unfortunately, Grundman blasted off a large chuck of the cactus that fell on him and crushed him to death!
To date, this was probably the only known instance of revenge killing by a plant.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;ahrRuDYHNio]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahrRuDYHNio[/video]


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jan 16, 2012)

cannabineer said:


>



old engineer saying; " these cups are twice as big as they need to be"


----------



## ANC (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## lokie (Jan 17, 2012)

ANC said:


>


funny to see but if someone pranked me that way ... well lets just say call 911 someone IS gonna get hurt.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 17, 2012)

This is pretty damn funny: http://louisvsrick.com/

Start with the first episode.


----------



## ANC (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 17, 2012)

Can you imagine the size of that butt in a decade or two. 



AN
C said:


>


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 17, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> Can you imagine the size of that butt in a decade or two.


She will be a weeble wobble. If she falls down, she will always roll onto her feet.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 17, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> Can you imagine the size of that butt in a decade or two.


Yes! Yes!! Yes!!! Me gustan los derrières grandes. 

Now this es demasiado, but not by mucho. 

Ooh! Off to 0calli's thread to share my sea ditty about solidly-constructed mujeres. cn


----------



## ChronicObsession (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 17, 2012)

Must have for this riding season


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 17, 2012)

Consider the other vehicle in that picture.  cn


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 17, 2012)

big butts


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 17, 2012)

large cops


----------



## ANC (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## Big P (Jan 18, 2012)

lol the eternal flame at the Martin luther king memorial went out lol











And like that, the flame went out...

*LINK:
*
*http://www.11alive.com/news/article/222786/40/text**



*


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2012)

Blackout! cn


----------



## neosapien (Jan 18, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Blackout! cn


Please get with the times CN, we're calling it African-American out.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 18, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Blackout! cn


I guess even when your dead, you got to pay the gas bill...


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;YIqttbRlJUQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIqttbRlJUQ&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 18, 2012)

Is that a puffy ass pussy or wtf? It looks like her massive labia is holding the stem! Lol!


----------



## ChronicObsession (Jan 18, 2012)

______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
The Wikipedia blackout presents a horrifying picture of a world with no knowledge. So does the Fox News website, which is running normally.

______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Why did the chicken cross the road?
*Plato:* For the greater good. 
*Karl Marx:* It was a historical inevitability. 
*Machiavelli:* So that its subjects will view it with admiration, as a chicken which has the daring and courage to boldly cross the road, but also with fear, for whom among them has the strength to contend with such a paragon of avian virtue? In such a manner is the princely chicken's dominion maintained. 
*Hippocrates:* Because of an excess of light pink gooey stuff in its pancreas. 
*Jacques Derrida:* Any number of contending discourses may be discovered within the act of the chicken crossing the road, and each interpretation is equally valid as the authorial intent can never be discerned, because structuralism is DEAD, DAMMIT, DEAD! 
*Thomas de Torquemada:* Give me ten minutes with the chicken and I'll find out. 
*Timothy Leary:* Because that's the only kind of trip the Establishment would let it take. 
*Douglas Adams:* Forty-two. 
*Nietzsche:* Because if you gaze too long across the Road, the Road gazes also across you. 
*Oliver North:* National Security was at stake. 
*B.F. Skinner:* Because the external influences which had pervaded its sensorium from birth had caused it to develop in such a fashion that it would tend to cross roads, even while believing these actions to be of its own free will. 
*Carl Jung:* The confluence of events in the cultural gestalt necessitated that individual chickens cross roads at this historical juncture, and therefore synchronicitously brought such occurrences into being. 
*Jean-Paul Sartre:* In order to act in good faith and be true to itself, the chicken found it necessary to cross the road. 
*Ludwig Wittgenstein:* The possibility of "crossing" was encoded into the objects "chicken" and "road", and circumstances came into being which caused the actualization of this potential occurrence. 
*Albert Einstein:* Whether the chicken crossed the road or the road crossed the chicken depends upon your frame of reference. 
*Aristotle:* To actualize its potential. 
*Buddha:* If you ask this question, you deny your own chicken-nature. 
*Howard Cosell:* It may very well have been one of the most astonishing events to grace the annals of history. An historic, unprecedented avian biped with the temerity to attempt such an herculean achievement formerly relegated to homo sapien pedestrians is truly a remarkable occurence. 
*Salvador Dali:* The Fish. 
*Darwin:* It was the logical next step after coming down from the trees. 
*Emily Dickinson:* Because it could not stop for death. 
*Epicurus:* For fun. 
*Ralph Waldo Emerson:* It didn't cross the road; it transcended it. 
*Johann von Goethe:* The eternal hen-principle made it do it. 
*Ernest Hemingway:* To die. In the rain. 
*Werner Heisenberg:* We are not sure which side of the road the chicken was on, but it was moving very fast. 
*David Hume:* Out of custom and habit. 
*Jack Nicholson:* 'Cause it [censored] wanted to. That's the [censored] reason. 
*Pyrrho the Skeptic:* What road? 
*Ronald Reagan:* I forget. 
*John Sununu:* The Air Force was only too happy to provide the transportation, so quite understandably the chicken availed himself of the opportunity. 
*The Sphinx:* You tell me. 
*Mr. T.:* If you saw me coming you'd cross the road too! 
*Henry David Thoreau:* To live deliberately ... and suck all the marrow out of life. 
*Mark Twain:* The news of its crossing has been greatly exaggerated. 
*Molly Yard:* It was a hen! 
*Zeno of Elea:* To prove it could never reach the other side. 
*Chaucer:* So priketh hem nature in hir corages. 
*Wordsworth:* To wander lonely as a cloud. 
*The Godfather:* I didn't want its mother to see it like that. 
*Keats:* Philosophy will clip a chicken's wings. 
*Blake:* To see heaven in a wild fowl. 
*Othello:* Jealousy. 
*Dr. Johnson:* Sir, had you known the Chicken for as long as I have, you would not so readily enquire, but feel rather the Need to resist such a public Display of your own lamentable and incorrigible Ignorance. 
*Mrs. Thatcher:* This chicken's not for turning. 
*Supreme Soviet:* There has never been a chicken in this photograph. 
*Oscar Wilde:* Why, indeed? One's social engagements whilst in town ought never expose one to such barbarous inconvenience - although, perhaps, if one must cross a road, one may do far worse than to cross it as the chicken in question. 
*Kafka:* Hardly the most urgent enquiry to make of a low-grade insurance clerk who woke up that morning as a hen. 
*Swift:* It is, of course, inevitable that such a loathsome, filth-ridden and degraded creature as Man should assume to question the actions of one in all respects his superior. 
*Macbeth:* To have turned back were as tedious as to go o'er. 
*Whitehead:* Clearly, having fallen victim to the fallacy of misplaced concreteness. 
*Freud:* An die andere Seite zu kommen. (Much laughter.) 
*Hamlet:* That is not the question. 
*Donne:* It crosseth for thee. 
*Pope:* It was mimicking my Lord Hervey. 
*Constable:* To get a better view. 
*Yeats:* She was following the Faeries that sang to her to come away with them from the dull, bucolic comfort of the farmyard to the waters and the wild. 
*Shelley:* 'Tis a metaphor for the pursuits of man: though 'twas deemed an extraordinary occurrence at the time, still it brought little to bear on the great scheme of time and history, and was ultimately fruitless and forgotten. 
*Tolkien:* Chickens are respectable folk, and well thought of. They never go on any adventures or do anything unexpected. One fine spring day, as the chicken wandered contentedly around the farmyard, clucking and pecking and enjoying herself immensely, there appeared a Wizard and thirteen Dwarves who were in need of a chicken to share in their adventure. Reluctantly she joined their party, and with them crossed the road into the great Unknown, muttering about how rude the Dwarves were to take her away on such short notice, without even giving her time to brush her feathers or fetch her hat.


----------



## ChronicObsession (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Silversun (Jan 18, 2012)

^That's actually a really cool picture lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 18, 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]National Condom Month Slogans*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT] 
[FONT=&quot]1 - Cover your stump before you hump
2 - Before you attack her, wrap your whacker
3 - Don't be silly, protect your Willie
4 - When in doubt shroud you spout
5 - Don't be a loner, cover your boner
6 - You can't go wrong, if you shield your dong 
7 - If your not going to sack it, go home and whack it
8 - If you think she's spunky, cover your monkey
9 - It will be sweeter if you wrap your peter
10 - If you slip between her thighs, condomize
11 - You won't get sick if you wrap your wick
12 - If you go into heat, package your meat
13 - While your undressing Venus, dress up your penis
14 - Especially in December, gift wrap your member
15 - Don't be a fool, vulcanize your tool 
16 - The right selection, is to protect your erection
17 - Wrap it in foil, before you check her oil
18 - A crank with armor, will never harm her
19 - If you really love her, wear a cover
20 - Don't make a mistake, cover your snake
21 - Sex is cleaner with a packaged wiener
22 - If you can't shield your rocket, leave it in your pocket
23 - No glove, no love
24 - If you think she'll sigh, cover old one eye
25 - Avoid a frown, contain your clown
26- Harness the pygmy man before entering the bearded clam
27 - Constrain that little head before you stick it in the shed
28 - Cloak the joker before you poke her
29 - Encase that torch before you paint her porch
30 - Don't surprise her plug your Geyser
31 - Protect her wrinkle before you sprinkle
32 - She won't bristle if you wrap your whistle
33- House your noodle then release your strudel
34 - Cage that snake then shake and bake
35 - Cover your peter it will be much neater
36 - Don't be a fool cover your tool
37 - Hood that match then scratch that thatch
38 - Wrap that tool to catch the drool
39 - Condomize then womanize
40 - Wrap your bate before you mate
41 - Contain your lizard then tickle her gizzard
42 - Cuff your carrot before you share it
43 - Cover your vein then drive her insane
44 - Protect your dink then fluff her mink
45 - Wrap that spout then bore her out
46 - Shroud your trout then make her shout
47 - To make her squat like a turkey, cover your Jerky
48 - Plug your funnel then enter the tunnel
49 - Cover your steamer before you ream her
50 - Contain that shanker before you spank her
51 - Stop the stream before you cream
52 - Sock that wanger before you bang her
53 - Sash that hash then thrash that gash
54 - Cover your fiddle before you diddle
55 - Cover your limb before you swim
56 - House your hose then curl her toes
57- Wrap your nipper before you dip her
58 - Bag your elm then take the helm[/FONT]

[/FONT]


----------



## ANC (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Jan 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;c3y4-H2l31Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3y4-H2l31Q&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## hoss12781 (Jan 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;uvXo4sGB7zM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvXo4sGB7zM[/video]

Fun with captions


----------



## hoss12781 (Jan 19, 2012)

Presidential Troll


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Jan 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;S_vVUIYOmJM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=S_vVUIYOmJM#![/video]


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;Z19zFlPah-o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z19zFlPah-o[/video]


----------



## bestbuds09 (Jan 19, 2012)

[youtube]wgtOQZ-rtnE[/youtube]


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 19, 2012)

So that's how he affords it.


----------



## PakaloloHui (Jan 19, 2012)

Have you ever seen a guy on a buffalo???

[video=youtube;iJ4T9CQA0UM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJ4T9CQA0UM[/video]

[video=youtube;v5Lmkm5EF5E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5Lmkm5EF5E[/video]

[video=youtube;L55dKrjxcCY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L55dKrjxcCY[/video]

[video=youtube;WXtpNm_a4Us]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXtpNm_a4Us[/video]


----------



## ANC (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## silasraven (Jan 20, 2012)

from my newspaper


----------



## neosapien (Jan 20, 2012)

ANC said:


>


lol, if you look at the first .gif, the guy standing all the way on the left looks like he's naked.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 20, 2012)

I can see you, can you see me?





Yup and you look ridiculous, too.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 20, 2012)

A crusty old Marine Sergeant Major found himself at a gala event hosted by a
local liberal arts college. 

There was no shortage of extremely young idealistic ladies in attendance,
one of whom approached the Sergeant Major for conversation.

"Excuse me, Sergeant Major, but you seem to be a very serious man. Is
something bothering you?"

"Negative, ma'am. Just serious by nature."

The young lady looked at his awards and decorations and said, "It looks like
you have seen a lot of action."

"Yes, ma'am, a lot of action."

The young lady, tiring of trying to start up a conversation, said, "You
know, you should lighten up. Relax and enjoy yourself."

The Sergeant Major just stared at her in his serious manner.

Finally the young lady said, "You know, I hope you don't take this the wrong
way, but when is the last time you had sex?"

"1955, ma'am."

"Well, there you are. No wonder you're so serious. You really need to chill
out! I mean, no sex since 1955! She took his hand and led him to a private
room where she proceeded to "relax" him several times.

Afterwards, panting for breath, she leaned against his bare chest and said,
"Wow, you sure didn't forget much since 1955."

The Sergeant Major said, after glancing at his watch, "I hope not; it's only
2130 now."

(Gotta love military time)


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Jan 20, 2012)

[video]http://poststuff5.entensity.net/012012/hello.php[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 20, 2012)

Marine drill sergeants??

Gunny had some leave and decided to go to the whorehouse. He selected a likely lady, went to the theater of operations, and undressed (folding his uniform with absolute precision). 
The lady in question was impressed ... Gunny was past 50 but had a body like a cross between Sean Penn and a rawhide chew toy. Girl smiled to herself ... she didn't often have the pleasure of working with such a fine specimen.
But he had no hint of an erection.
"Let me help with that", she said, preparing to apply her skills to the situation.
"No need Ma'am. Watch this", replied Gunny. 
He stood ramrod straight and used the Voice. "Soldier! Tennnn HUT!"
Instant cantilevered throbbing hard-on of military proportions.
"WWOOWW", quoth the Odalisque. "That is aMAYzing!"
"That's not all", said Gunny with a trace of smugness. "Soldier! AT EASE."
At once, his penis lay soft and flat.
"Oooh! Do that again!" said she.
"A pleasure Ma'am. Soldier! Tennnn HUT!" Boioioiiinngg.
"Oooohh! That is soooo cool!" she squeaked. "Do the other thing!"
Gunny winked and bellowed "Soldier! At EASE."
.... This time, though, he stayed fully erect.
"I am ordering you, Soldier ... AT EASE!!"
No dice. Gunny remained hard as a rock.
So he turned around and began to masturbate furiously.
"What are you doing?" said the confused prostitute.
Gunny snarled,
"This soldier has disobeyed a DIRECT order - so I am giving him a dishonorable discharge!"
cn


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jan 20, 2012)

..............


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jan 20, 2012)

..............


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 20, 2012)

I know you all been waiting on this years Krispy Kreme 2012 Calendar

Ta Da


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 20, 2012)

woodsmaneh! said:


> I know you all been waiting on this years Krispy Kreme 2012 Calendar
> 
> Ta Da
> 
> View attachment 2009758


umm.... I have a thong question but I'm afraid to ask.... I think this is a case where ignorance is bliss.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 20, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> umm.... I have a thong question but I'm afraid to ask.... I think this is a case where ignorance is bliss.


The answer is probably some combination of baby powder, lithium grease and ScrotchGard. cn


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 21, 2012)

Yup you got to use some flower to find the wet spot first.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 21, 2012)

fart....and give us a clue


----------



## Big P (Jan 21, 2012)

woodsmaneh! said:


> Yup you got to use some flower to find the wet spot first.


or just start sniffing under each roll until you smell shit then go back one roll.


----------



## Big P (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Big P (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Big P (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Big P (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## squarepush3r (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 21, 2012)

Proof that the Doughboy's baby batter mattered ... cn


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 21, 2012)

A lot of folks can't understand how we came to have an oil shortage here in our country. 
~~~
Well, there's a very simple answer. 
~~~
Nobody bothered to check the oil. 
~~~
We just didn't know we were getting low. 
~~~
The reason for that is purely geographical. 
~~~
Our OIL is located in: 
~~~
ALASKA
~~~
California
~~~
Coastal Florida
~~~
Coastal Louisiana 
~~~ 
Coastal Alabama 
~~~~ 
Coastal Mississippi 
~~~~ 
Coastal Texas 
~~~
North Dakota
~~~
Wyoming
~~~
Colorado
~~~
Kansas
~~~
Oklahoma
~~~
Pennsylvania
~~~ 
And
Texas

~~~
Our dipsticks are located in DC
~~~
Any Questions?

NO? Didn't think So.


----------



## squarepush3r (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 21, 2012)

squarepush3r said:


>


Look! At! His (?) thumb! oh lolol
cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 21, 2012)

I dont' do Facebook, I do RIU


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 21, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Look! At! His (?) thumb! oh lolol
> cn


I did not catch that. Good call! LOL


----------



## ChronicObsession (Jan 21, 2012)

Fuck Holywood and the Record Industry, and Fuck the corporate government! They are Fucking up OUR Internet! WE MADE IT WE CAN DESTROY IT OURSELVES !!!!!
FUFUFUFUFUFUFUFUFFUFUFUFUFU


----------



## PetFlora (Jan 22, 2012)

squarepush3r said:


>


Did anybody notice? I had to look carefully. The forearm makes it look like the girl on the left is naked from the waist down, and the thumb holding the glass looks like a penis, and since she is too young to be a trannie (well, let's hope) I did a triple take


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 22, 2012)

I believe that is why is was posted.


PetFlora said:


> Did anybody notice? I had to look carefully. The forearm makes it look like the girl on the left is naked from the waste down, and the thumb holding the glass looks like a penis, and since she is too young to be a trannie (well, let's hope) I did a triple take


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 22, 2012)

Speaking of vague innuendo, this pic had me giggling. Knit reservoir tips? cn


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Jan 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;0BY5VbKtgH4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=0BY5VbKtgH4#![/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 22, 2012)

And don't forget the dessert special ...


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 22, 2012)

His name was Knut.  cn


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jan 22, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> His name was Knut.  cn


Sad, poor cub


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 22, 2012)

too funny. Cats reaction is great

http://www.dailyhaha.com/_vids/scaredy-cat.htm


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 22, 2012)

Ten Characters,,,.....


----------



## ChronicObsession (Jan 22, 2012)

White Guy KO's a Brother Man 1 PUNCH STREETFIGHT

[video=youtube;2wBlnC6POZw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wBlnC6POZw[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 22, 2012)

Knocked him senselessssssss


ChronicObsession said:


> White Guy KO's a Brother Man 1 PUNCH STREETFIGHT
> 
> [video=youtube;2wBlnC6POZw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wBlnC6POZw[/video]


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jan 22, 2012)

I think we've all been here


----------



## ANC (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## lokie (Jan 23, 2012)

ANC said:


>


That is the height of low when they will jack your shit just for 2 clear solo cups.


----------



## ANC (Jan 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;-OLkICjlyuE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=-OLkICjlyuE[/video]


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Jan 23, 2012)

...............


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 23, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> Knocked him senselessssssss


Perfect stun hit. He got the guy in the nerve bundle on the side of the neck. The effect feels the same as getting hit with a tazer.
Some people shit themselves.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 23, 2012)

He made it look easy too.


Dirty Harry said:


> Perfect stun hit. He got the guy in the nerve bundle on the side of the next. The effect feels the same as getting hit with a tazer.
> Some people shit themselves.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 23, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> He made it look easy too.


It is if you know where to hit and strike with an open hand slap or back hand slap. If that is you in your avatar pic, a woman your size could drop him like a sack of potatoes. You would be surprised what small person can do to a larger one when you know the location of nerve bundles and pressure points. No, the "Spock Grip" will not knock someone out, but it does hurt like hell.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 23, 2012)

I once dislocated all my toes on one foot at one time on a lego block.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2012)

*

ross kemp folded. i've been chuckling for a good half hour.

http://t.co/dysJVXpx​
​
*


----------



## Medical Grade (Jan 23, 2012)

ten characters


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## dangledo (Jan 23, 2012)

[video]http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/82211486/[/video]


----------



## ChronicObsession (Jan 24, 2012)

Medical Grade said:


> View attachment 2015316
> 
> ten characters


I find loose women to be offensive (on behalf of my wife and marriage). Loose pussy is not funny, however the brother man is thinking that a photo with hot bitches is a proud achievement that nobody else with lots of money could accomplish. If I were bill gates and single, I would produce the number 1 hiphop featuring 1000 distinctly different naked bitches eating bananas and naked hotdogs while I take bong hits with Ron Paul and GW Bush. Question: Why are some women products (just tits, ass, and pussy), while others are People? fucking weird douche society ....  sometimes makes killing people seem like natural selection and less like "omg Omg OMG!!!! a tragedy" LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 24, 2012)

I thought the joke was the tampon string hanging out?!?


----------



## ChronicObsession (Jan 24, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I thought the joke was the tampon string hanging out?!?


Seriously ? Well sir, then that is funny. Where is the little red graphical box that points out the obvious shit. I didn't see it at first go. Just some puffy pussies


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 24, 2012)

I thought that was a tate worm.lol


----------



## ChronicObsession (Jan 24, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I thought that was a tate worm.lol


I vomited in the back of my throat after reading that


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## ChronicObsession (Jan 24, 2012)

QUOTE FROM CAPTAIN STICKY FINGERS





END QUOTE.
so, does this women defecate from her back as well?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 24, 2012)

She might dump some sweaty dead skin "turds" from there.


----------



## Tenner (Jan 24, 2012)

ChronicObsession said:


> QUOTE FROM CAPTAIN STICKY FINGERS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She looks like a butt with legs lol


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 24, 2012)

Learning Art is dangerous!


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;0QFONH0kQoA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QFONH0kQoA[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 24, 2012)

monkey paw


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 24, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 2017274
> 
> monkey paw


Somehow I get the feeling it was the other way around.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## bestbuds09 (Jan 24, 2012)

cat errrrr lizard got your tongue?

instant karma as well. you can see that the cat bit the lizards tail off..... 

[youtube]FOrv2rcEoQc[/youtube]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 24, 2012)

I can't believe the cat didn't go, "OK, fuck you, your lunch now..."


----------



## bestbuds09 (Jan 24, 2012)

instant karma can be a bitch............ and very funny

[youtube]4di7jS30XMM[/youtube]


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## zo0t (Jan 25, 2012)

Ciego42nd said:


> What happened to the leaves??
> i moved the light up higher but they stayed like this.
> what should i do cutt the leaves or leave them alone??


----------



## golddog (Jan 25, 2012)

*Marines Rescue Taliban SexSlaves

**


*


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 25, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> [video=youtube;0QFONH0kQoA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QFONH0kQoA[/video]


Can't wait till my Man Crush Howie is on there! I will watch the show now!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 25, 2012)

Preeze Exprain ,Capt,lol...Thats my chinese impression.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 25, 2012)

LMAO!! Looks just like my cat, Jack. One of the nosiest cats I've ever had.


bestbuds09 said:


> cat errrrr lizard got your tongue?
> 
> instant karma as well. you can see that the cat bit the lizards tail off.....
> 
> [youtube]FOrv2rcEoQc[/youtube]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 25, 2012)

hydrotech364 said:


> Preeze Exprain ,Capt,lol...Thats my chinese impression.


Recently Marky Mark said in an interview that if he was on the plane on 9/11 that shit would have went down totally different. A lot of people got pissed that he said that and some made fun of it with pics.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 25, 2012)

When things go wrong they go really wrong

[video=youtube;RQbZubWK0Kk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQbZubWK0Kk&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 25, 2012)

Even I knew that.


Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Recently Marky Mark said in an interview that if he was on the plane on 9/11 that shit would have went down totally different. A lot of people got pissed that he said that and some made fun of it with pics.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 25, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Recently Marky Mark said in an interview that if he was on the plane on 9/11 that shit would have went down totally different. A lot of people got pissed that he said that and some made fun of it with pics.


Thanks Bro.Just seeing what I had missed.


----------



## Clonex (Jan 25, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Recently Marky Mark said in an interview that if he was on the plane on 9/11 that shit would have went down totally different. A lot of people got pissed that he said that and some made fun of it with pics.


Anything MM does is ok though as he did bring us Boogie Nights


----------



## Clonex (Jan 25, 2012)

.......................................


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 25, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> When things go wrong they go really wrong
> 
> [video=youtube;RQbZubWK0Kk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQbZubWK0Kk&amp;feature=related[/video]


As a hobbyist fireworks pyrotechnician, that was probably a tragic failure. As I see it, at 16 seconds there was either a low bursting shell or a flowerpot in the tube. That caused ignited material to rain down on the shooting field. That caused an unstoppable chain of events by eventually igniting other fireworks that in mass blew. If that display was not being fired electrically, there were people there with flares hand lighting the fireworks.
That show was on autopilot after the first blast.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 25, 2012)

What was his characters name again,Dirk Diggler or something lol.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 25, 2012)

Wierd Thai writing and sounds like Thai???????????Must have been a Thailand settlement in Russia.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 25, 2012)

*STUDENT WHO OBTAINED 0% ON AN EXAM*

*I would have given him 100%*



Q1. In which battle did Napoleon die? 
* his last battle


Q2. Where was the Declaration of Independence signed? 
* at the bottom of the page


Q3. River Ravi flows in which state? 
* liquid


Q4. What is the main reason for divorce? 
* marriage


Q5. What is the main reason for failure? 
* exams


Q6. What can you never eat for breakfast? 
* Lunch & dinner


Q7. What looks like half an apple? 
* The other half


Q8. If you throw a red stone into the blue sea what it will become? 
* It will become wet


Q9. How can a man go eight days without sleeping ? 
* No problem, he sleeps at night.


Q10. How can you lift an elephant with one hand? 
* You will never find an elephant that has only one hand..


Q11. If you had three apples and four oranges in one hand and four apples and three oranges in other hand, what would you have ? 
* Very large hands


Q12. If it took eight men ten hours to build a wall, how long would it take four men to build it? 
* No time at all, the wall is already built.


Q13. How can u drop a raw egg onto a concrete floor without cracking it? 
*Any way you want, concrete floors are very hard to crack


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 25, 2012)

You were right it's Thai. The news thru Russia Today, then put on Youtube. Sorry.


hydrotech364 said:


> Wierd Thai writing and sounds like Thai???????????Must have been a Thailand settlement in Russia.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jan 25, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> *STUDENT WHO OBTAINED 0% ON AN EXAM*
> 
> *I would have given him 100%*
> 
> ...


That shits funny as hell


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 25, 2012)

Just bustin' your chops. 


hydrotech364 said:


> Preeze Exprain ,Capt,lol...Thats my chinese impression.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 25, 2012)

I cannot imagine any exam, even in Remedial Ebonics, that would allow "u" as a word. cn


----------



## herbose (Jan 26, 2012)

hydrotech364 said:


> Wierd Thai writing and sounds like Thai???????????Must have been a Thailand settlement in Russia.


Yep, Thailand. Here's the story: http://www.thaivisa.com/forum/topic/528805-suphan-buri-fireworks-disaster-affects-500/
Big news here.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 26, 2012)

Its an awesome place.I just wish I could remember more of what happened the three times we went.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 26, 2012)

I figured if a human was there that they pretty much died right away.


Dirty Harry said:


> As a hobbyist fireworks pyrotechnician, that was probably a tragic failure. As I see it, at 16 seconds there was either a low bursting shell or a flowerpot in the tube. That caused ignited material to rain down on the shooting field. That caused an unstoppable chain of events by eventually igniting other fireworks that in mass blew. If that display was not being fired electrically, there were people there with flares hand lighting the fireworks.
> That show was on autopilot after the first blast.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 26, 2012)

*Q*: Whats black and brown and looks good on a lawyer?









*A*: A Doberman


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 26, 2012)

Early post-marketing trials of Viagra focused on highly-paid professionals. A group of doctors all reported improvements in erectile intensity and duration. A group of attorneys ... grew taller. cn


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 26, 2012)

neosapien said:


> *Q*: Whats black and brown and looks good on a lawyer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or a post drinking bender Taco Bell shit! LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 26, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> I figured if a human was there that they pretty much died right away.



I noticed that for some seconds before the thump, the rate at which waves of shells were sent up slowed down. I will bet that during this time the pyrotechs knew things were getting out of hand, and got out of the danger zone. I wonder how one says in Thai,
"Oh shit! Run like a tourist's colon!" cn


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jan 26, 2012)

.............


----------



## 420God (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 26, 2012)

Jer La Mota said:


> .............


Oh Canada! cn


----------



## JustCoasting (Jan 26, 2012)

Not funny but cute...View attachment 2020683


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jan 26, 2012)

............


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 26, 2012)

Jer La Mota said:


> ............


That is a fact Jack!


----------



## AMileHigh (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## neosapien (Jan 26, 2012)

fuckyou10.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 26, 2012)

 


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jan 26, 2012)

.....................


----------



## ANC (Jan 27, 2012)

Sorry I was sick, behind with a few pictures.....


----------



## ANC (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## dangledo (Jan 27, 2012)

laces out....


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Logges (Jan 27, 2012)

woodsmaneh! said:


> View attachment 2022997



you really think that is worth posting?
way to ruin the post
did you try to "slip it in" between the other ones?
everyone is free to find cool or nice anything, all im pointing at is that its a incredibly ugly pic. like an eyesore. a fat and pale eyesore with awful taste.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 27, 2012)

Logges said:


> you really think that is worth posting?
> way to ruin the post
> did you try to "slip it in" between the other ones?
> everyone is free to find cool or nice anything, all im pointing at is that its a incredibly ugly pic. like an eyesore. a fat and pale eyesore with awful taste.


Quit crying, crybaby.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 27, 2012)

Logges said:


> you really think that is worth posting?
> way to ruin the post
> did you try to "slip it in" between the other ones?
> everyone is free to find cool or nice anything, all im pointing at is that its a incredibly ugly pic. like an eyesore. a fat and pale eyesore with awful taste.


What? Looks good from what I can see, I'd fuck her


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 27, 2012)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Quit crying, crybaby.


Yea 
I am surprised there isn't someone saying the bus picture is racist. There are a lot of nooses hanging from the ceiling.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yah but the nooses (neese?) were black as well. cn


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 27, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Yah but the nooses (neese?) were black as well. cn


 Yep, but there are people who will bitch about the most trivial thing. I am NOT one of those people.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 27, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> Yep, but there are people who will bitch about the most trivial thing. I am NOT one of those people.


Thank goodness the Internet inhibits that sort of behavior.




































Is my face still straight? It's starting to go numb ... cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## patlpp (Jan 27, 2012)

The cat is like saying "oh no.. the shit's about to hit the fan !"


----------



## patlpp (Jan 27, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> Yea
> I am surprised there isn't someone saying the bus picture is racist. There are a lot of nooses hanging from the ceiling.


Looks like a nice ass to me and I'm an old white dude. Well rounded!


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## bestbuds09 (Jan 28, 2012)

i thought i was the only one that would have the same problem with that stupid mac and cheese box


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jan 28, 2012)

bestbuds09 said:


> i thought i was the only one that would have the same problem with that stupid mac and cheese box


Nah man it's all part of the man's plan to hold us down.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 28, 2012)

your out of your mind loggs she is smoken hot


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jan 28, 2012)

The animated version


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 28, 2012)

Someone sent this to me and...
​New High School Exit Exam, 
you only need 4 correct out of 10 questions to pass.*(Passing requires only 4 correct answers)*​
*1) How long did the Hundred Years' War last?*

*2) Which country makes Panama hats?*

*3) From which animal do we get cat gut?*

*4) In which**month do Russians celebrate the October Revolution?*

*5) What is a camel's hair brush made of?*

*6) The Canary Islands in the Pacific are named after what animal?*

*7) What was King George VI's first name?*

* What colour is a purple finch?*

*9) Where are Chinese gooseberries from?*

*10) What is the color of the black box in a commercial airplane?*

*Remember, you need only 4 correct answers to pass.**
Check your answers below** ...*​
*ANSWERS TO THE QUIZ**1) How long did the Hundred Years War last?** 116 years*

*2) Which country makes Panama hats?** Ecuador*

*3) From which animal do we get cat gut?** Sheep and Horses*

*4) In which month do Russians celebrate the October Revolution?**November*

*5) What is a camel's hair brush made of?** Squirrel fur*

*6) The Canary Islands in the Pacific are named after what animal? **Dogs*

*7) What was King George VI's first name?** Albert*

* What colour is a purple finch?** Crimson*


*9) Where are Chinese gooseberries from?** New Zealand*

*10) What is the colour of the black box in a commercial**airplane?**Orange** (of course)*


----------



## neosapien (Jan 28, 2012)

robert 14617 said:


> your out of your mind loggs she is smoken hot


FOR REALS! I'd motorboat the shit outta them tits!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 28, 2012)

neosapien said:


> FOR REALS! I'd motorboat the shit outta them tits!


She is hot, but you got to be careful with those types. You may end up tied to the bed, and she comes out wearing a strap on and says, "Now it's my turn"...


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 28, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> She is hot, but you got to be careful with those types. You may end up tied to the bed, and she comes out wearing a strap on and says, "Now it's my turn"...


So what would be the problem with that????? LOL I think if you are into banging weird girls like that " even though she is hot " You are probably down with taking a little strapon!


----------



## JustCoasting (Jan 28, 2012)

Now that is smokin' hot.


----------



## ANC (Jan 28, 2012)

I duuno, she looks fat and sweaty


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 28, 2012)

ANC said:


> I duuno, she looks fat and sweaty


and thats a bad thing


----------



## bestbuds09 (Jan 28, 2012)

ANC said:


> I duuno, she looks fat and sweaty


my definition of fat and sweaty......



i guess its all in the eye of the beholder


----------



## dangledo (Jan 28, 2012)

i think you mean beer holder... in that case, who hasnt been hoggin'?


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 28, 2012)

when did things go so wrong


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 28, 2012)

robert 14617 said:


> when did things go so wrong


No idea....
Ill Have Row #2 Please.....


Wussup Pocorn Sutton...LoL


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 28, 2012)

Pussy ... the not-quite-universal substitute ... cn


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jan 28, 2012)

robert 14617 said:


> when did things go so wrong


i still think heidi is hot


----------



## SocataSmoker (Jan 29, 2012)

robert 14617 said:


> when did things go so wrong




Wait... wait... wait...


----------



## PetFlora (Jan 29, 2012)

delete double post


----------



## PetFlora (Jan 29, 2012)

And your point is? Who among us would say no, if she said you can have me, but I get to have you too? Shit I'd want pictures to brag to my buddies, and believe me I don't swing both ways, but a man's gotta do...


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 29, 2012)

R*enault and Ford have joined forces to create the perfect small car for women.

Mixing the Renault 'Clio' and the Ford 'Taurus' they have designed the 'Clitaurus'. It comes in pink, and the average male car thief won't be able to find it - let alone turn it on - even if someone tells him where it is and how to do it.

Rumor has it though, that it leaks transmission fluid once a month, and can be a real bitch to start in the morning! Some have reported that on cold winter mornings, when you really need it, you can't get it to turn over.

New models are initially fun to own, but very costly to maintain, and horribly expensive to get rid of. Used models may initially appear to have curb appeal and a low price, but eventually have an increased appetite for fuel, and the curb weight typically increases with age. Manufacturers are baffled as to how the size of the trunk increases, but say that the paint may just make it LOOK bigger.

This model is not expected to reach collector status. Most owners find it is best to lease one, and replace it each year.*


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jan 29, 2012)

These two drunks come stubbling out of a bar. As they start walking they notice a dog licking his balls.
"Don't you wish you could that?", says the first drunk.
His buddy looks at him and says, "I'd rather just pet him".


----------



## 420God (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## ChronicObsession (Jan 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;NFIDVMYx34o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFIDVMYx34o[/video]


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 29, 2012)

.................................


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 29, 2012)

hot dog look at twisty back on the boards


----------



## golddog (Jan 30, 2012)

Subject: Capitalization 


From a retired teacher:

In the world of high-tech gadgetry, I've noticed that more and more people who send text messages and emails have long forgotten the art of capitalization. For those of you who fall into this category, please take note of the following statement:

Capitalization is the difference between helping your Uncle Jack off a horse, and helping your uncle jack off a horse.

Is everybody clear on that?


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 30, 2012)

Interesting Idea


----------



## dr2brains (Jan 30, 2012)

Big P said:


> lol white guy


Forget the white guy, look at the pimped out pink panther! Now that shit is funny! Someone actually paid to have that airbrushed on a tee shirt! That's GANGSTA!


----------



## Purplestickeypunch (Jan 30, 2012)

12345678910


----------



## dr2brains (Jan 30, 2012)

Purplestickeypunch said:


> 12345678910
> View attachment 2028129


That can't be a real news story, did you make that up?

mother of for? or mother of four.
She herself in 12 hours later? or She turned herself in 12 hours later.

I hope this isn't real!!! Where do they hire these editors? WTF!!!


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 30, 2012)

This sentence no verb. cn


----------



## Tenner (Jan 30, 2012)

Purplestickeypunch said:


> 12345678910
> View attachment 2028129


If both court cases were fake we still know what the picture means and could paste more court cases there than we can imagine!


----------



## ANC (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 30, 2012)

Tenner said:


> If both court cases were fake we still know what the picture means and could paste more court cases there than we can imagine!



http://www.kfor.com/news/local/kfor-new-judge-modifies-moms-marijuana-sentence-20111004,0,3466464.story


http://www.examiner.com/news-in-san-diego/koval-sentenced-to-year-jail-for-hit-and-run-that-killed-san-diego-man


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 30, 2012)

robert 14617 said:


> hot dog look at twisty back on the boards


Hey weed... I thought that was you..

and look..they kept my acct in the freezer...

lol.


----------



## ANC (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 30, 2012)

ANC does post amazing stuff. Stairwell Gymnast is amazing. cn


----------



## ANC (Jan 30, 2012)

Your post made it all worth while


----------



## thump easy (Jan 30, 2012)

dr2brains said:


> That can't be a real news story, did you make that up?
> 
> mother of for? or mother of four.
> She herself in 12 hours later? or She turned herself in 12 hours later.
> ...


dam i could read that perfectly my brother was the editor hahahahaha.


----------



## thump easy (Jan 30, 2012)

Purplestickeypunch said:


> 12345678910
> View attachment 2028129


ow shit this one!!


----------



## guy incognito (Jan 30, 2012)

Purplestickeypunch said:


> 12345678910
> View attachment 2028129


That's not funny. That's disturbing.


----------



## Purplestickeypunch (Jan 30, 2012)

Don't blame me, it came from The Chive.


----------



## guy incognito (Jan 30, 2012)

Did the chive post it in this thread? Or did you?


----------



## Purplestickeypunch (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh good grief. If it bothers you that bad I'll remove it.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 30, 2012)

SocataSmoker said:


> View attachment 2025339
> 
> Wait... wait... wait...
> 
> View attachment 2025340


And when did all that become hotter than THIS? cn


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 30, 2012)

Shes a Squirter 

View attachment 2028679


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 30, 2012)

hydrotech364 said:


> Shes a Squirter
> 
> View attachment 2028679


Wrong hole! Wrong hole!!


----------



## thump easy (Jan 30, 2012)

hydrotech364 said:


> Shes a Squirter
> 
> View attachment 2028679


ow shit thats to funny i love squerters lolz but not that kind lolz


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 30, 2012)

Ten.....Characters +++


View attachment 2029033


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 30, 2012)

HOW do you do that? Blank post ... cool. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 30, 2012)

This turns me on, weirdly. cn


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Jan 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;5sw2OvIgoO8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sw2OvIgoO8[/video]


----------



## ANC (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## gopherbuddah (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## Tenner (Jan 31, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> http://www.kfor.com/news/local/kfor-new-judge-modifies-moms-marijuana-sentence-20111004,0,3466464.story
> 
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/news-in-san-diego/koval-sentenced-to-year-jail-for-hit-and-run-that-killed-san-diego-man


That just about sums this up... The intent behind hitting someone and running is pretty intense compared to selling a bag of pot. Damn the law! 

I really hope the lady who sold the pot gets a reduction


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 31, 2012)

I've given my hubby one already.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 31, 2012)

hell yea i already have eight of those checked off


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 31, 2012)

Those bedsheets are awesome. I want. cn


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 31, 2012)

robert 14617 said:


> hell yea i already have eight of those checked off


 i say nine , my wife confirms that i may be as manly as steve mcqueen


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 31, 2012)

robert 14617 said:


> i say nine , my wife confirms that i may be as manly as steve mcqueen


She is faking it! Ask her what the hell she wants you to buy her and end this quick... JK


----------



## golddog (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh bama !


----------



## ChronicObsession (Jan 31, 2012)

golddog said:


> Oh bama !
> 
> View attachment 2031548


Laughing at the President? What is there to laugh about????


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 31, 2012)

THE BUMPER STICKERS ARE GETTING BETTER!



























































cof


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 31, 2012)

Dana Perrino ( Fox News) describing an interview she recently had with a Navy SEAL. 
After discussing all the countries he had been sent to she asked if they had to learn
several languages.





His reply:


*"Oh no ma'am, we don't go there to talk."*


----------



## ChronicObsession (Jan 31, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


>


I don't know why, but a Vagina came to mind after seeing this bedspread

Period Zombies?


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 31, 2012)

The thought of that is just plain gross. Not that I haven't... oh, forget it.


ChronicObsession said:


> I don't know why, but a Vagina came to mind after seeing this bedspread
> 
> Period Zombies?


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 31, 2012)

ChronicObsession said:


> I don't know why, but a Vagina came to mind after seeing this bedspread
> 
> Period Zombies?


Thats fucking gross! 

You made me think, what if a guy was eating a girl out on her rag? Her sitting on his face, and she had the worlds biggest quif and made that stain?


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 31, 2012)

I have a story for you.

That involves what a girlfriend did to her husband. When I can figure out how to tell it I'll put it here.


Howard Stern said:


> Thats fucking gross!
> 
> You made me think, what if a guy was eating a girl out on her rag? Her sitting on his face, and she had the worlds biggest quif and made that stain?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 31, 2012)

Howard Stern said:


> Thats fucking gross!
> 
> You made me think, what if a guy was eating a girl out on her rag? Her sitting on his face, and she had the worlds biggest quif and made that stain?


Looking at the blast pattern, I would say pretty good catch.


----------



## golddog (Jan 31, 2012)

ChronicObsession said:


> Laughing at the President? What is there to laugh about????


[video=youtube;WH_a0cGVRmI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=WH_a0cGVRmI#[/video]

Hahaha !

Well his is an Idiot


----------



## ANC (Jan 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;8Uee_mcxvrw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Uee_mcxvrw&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## ANC (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## gopherbuddah (Feb 1, 2012)

It was at this moment that Dave realized that break dancing isn't as cool as it's made out to be


----------



## bestbuds09 (Feb 1, 2012)

i thought this was pretty funny..... i dont know it might just be me.....

[youtube]bGDTfoVyr5Y[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 1, 2012)

This is just too good. Amazing. You know this has military all over it. 

[video=youtube;5186HbbE3kA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5186HbbE3kA&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## AMileHigh (Feb 1, 2012)

that is.... fucking awesome


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 1, 2012)

Gawd, another epic WW find! That sound though ... makes me check on reflex for the nearest lake!! cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;ynbZZSd86Zg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynbZZSd86Zg&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;iZ9mV8ZSDW4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZ9mV8ZSDW4&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Feb 2, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 2033918
> 
> View attachment 2033916


One of TSA's nemesis'.


----------



## thump easy (Feb 2, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 2033918
> 
> View attachment 2033916


what ever happend to the gin su knife????


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 2, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> This is just too good. Amazing. You know this has military all over it.
> 
> [video=youtube;5186HbbE3kA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5186HbbE3kA&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]



I hate that video! LOL I bought one of thse mini helicopters and crashed it in about 5 min and it was broke! Worst $40 I ever spent! I spent hrs trying to jimmy rig it and it never worked for me again! And these guys have theirs flying in formation???


----------



## ANC (Feb 2, 2012)

Well its actualy an AI swarm, rather than formation...
I read that protestors and rioters are starting to use similar drones to check behind the police lines etc...

I am still waiting for the clever person who will make anti-drone drones... he will be the saviour of humanity.


----------



## ANC (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Feb 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;mMvLuUJFHYk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMvLuUJFHYk&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2012)

Wowzers, lightning at 7:04-5ish


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 2, 2012)

View attachment 2034897

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## Purplestickeypunch (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 2, 2012)

> Wife comes home late at night and quietly opens the door to her bedroom.
> 
> From under the blanket she sees four legs instead of two.
> 
> She reaches for a baseball bat and starts hitting the blanket as hard as she can. Once she's done, she goes to the kitchen to have a drink.
> 
> As she enters, she sees her husband there, reading a magazine.
> 
> "Hi Darling", he says, "Your parents have come to visit us, so l let them stay in our bedroom. Hope you said Hello to them.."


----------



## Speaker Box D (Feb 2, 2012)

This one is so true....


----------



## ANC (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## gopherbuddah (Feb 3, 2012)

Ummm...yeah


----------



## DaBong (Feb 3, 2012)

*A little bird was flying south for the winter. It was so cold the bird froze and fell to the ground into a large field.

While he was lying there, a cow came by and dropped some dung on him.

As the frozen bird lay there in the pile of cow dung, he began to realize how warm he was.

The dung was actually thawing him out! 

**He lay there all warm and happy, and soon began to sing for joy. A passing cat heard the bird singing and came to investigate. ..* 

*Following the sound, the cat discovered the bird under the pile of cow dung, and promptly dug him out and ate him.


**Moral of the story: 

(1) Not everyone who shits on you is your enemy.

(2) Not everyone who gets you out of shit is your friend.

(3) And when you're in deep shit, it's best to keep your mouth shut!*


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Feb 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;PvYP_d2S1Pg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvYP_d2S1Pg[/video]

[video=youtube;5Ziwz5Ltn-w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Ziwz5Ltn-w&amp;feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;LCl5uyn5K7k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;feature=endscreen&amp;v=LCl5uyn5K7k[/video]


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Feb 3, 2012)

LOL

http://poststuff5.entensity.net/020312/cinnamon.php


----------



## carl.burnette (Feb 3, 2012)

My stupid ass daughter did this with her friend the other night. I found out when I looged onto Facebook & saw the videos.. DUmbasses!


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 3, 2012)

BigBuddahCheese said:


> LOL
> 
> http://poststuff5.entensity.net/020312/cinnamon.php


Seen shit like that before but always funny as fuck! It was funny when she puller her big ass bottom lip down! LOL


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;uBZg3kdyWlg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBZg3kdyWlg[/video]
[video=youtube;Zyn2gbHFX1c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zyn2gbHFX1c[/video]
[video=youtube;7N6pB2tidr8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7N6pB2tidr8[/video]


----------



## ANC (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes, that is Fuck The Police tattooed on the face of Ismael Ambrosio. The 24-year-old Floridian was jailed in August on an Immigration and Customs Enforcement hold.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 3, 2012)

He makes me laugh


[video=youtube;sMbRhHqfhPI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMbRhHqfhPI&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## ChronicObsession (Feb 3, 2012)

BigBuddahCheese said:


> LOL
> 
> http://poststuff5.entensity.net/020312/cinnamon.php



You win the internet..


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Feb 3, 2012)

I think I just ODd on heron.
cn


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;L4iCaDCX3jY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4iCaDCX3jY[/video]

It's Friday night, brownies, check, rum, check, tunes check


----------



## OxyKitten (Feb 3, 2012)

woodsmaneh! said:


> View attachment 2037436View attachment 2037435View attachment 2037434


rape isn't a joke you sick, twisted mudblood!


----------



## patlpp (Feb 3, 2012)

OxyKitten said:


> rape isn't a joke you sick, twisted mudblood!


Yes it is!! 

[video=youtube;NFIDVMYx34o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFIDVMYx34o&amp;feature=results_main&amp;playnext= 1&amp;list=PL54377DCB94C40CF0[/video]


----------



## lokie (Feb 3, 2012)

OxyKitten said:


> rape isn't a joke you sick, twisted mudblood!



I did not see the same post you must have. There was no rape depicted or mentioned.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 4, 2012)

[video]http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/82158015/?lt=ep[/video]


----------



## dangledo (Feb 4, 2012)

intended video...

[video]http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/82244460/?lt=ep[/video]


----------



## lokie (Feb 4, 2012)

dangledo said:


> [video]http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/82158015/?lt=ep[/video]


I would tip a talented bartender. I've met many, few had creative skills.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 4, 2012)

a friend i grew up with now tends bar in vegas. he makes 6 figures...


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 4, 2012)

Didn't want to make this one a thread and it isn't funny. But. It is amazing and true. How did this horse keep it together and not run for the hills? 

I have an friend that fought in that war and his stories are hair raising. He knows how I am about GIs and Vets, so he sent me this one about Reckless (I love horses)

*Awesome and true story.*

Reckless the Mare.
      
This horse was a pack horse during the Korean war, and she carried recoilless rifles, ammunition and supplies to Marines. Nothing too unusual about that, lots of animals got pressed into doing pack chores in many wars.

But this horse did something more. During the battle for a location called Outpost Vegas, this mare made 50 trips up and down the hill, on the way up she carried ammunition, and on the way down she carried wounded soldiers.

What was so amazing? Well she made every one of those trips without anyone leading her.

I can imagine a horse carrying a wounded soldier, being smacked on the rump at the top of the hill, and heading back to the safety of the rear. But to imagine the same horse, loaded with ammunition, and trudging back to the battle where artillery is going off, without anyone leading her is unbelievable. To know that she would make 50 of those trips is unheard of. Hell, how many horses would even make it back to the barn once, let alone return to you in the field one single time.

So here is a clip of her story and photos to prove where she was and what she did.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIo3ZfA9da0

She was retired at the Marine Corps Base in Camp Pendleton where a General issued the following order: She was never to carry any more weight on her back except her own blankets. She died in 1968 at the age of 20.

P.S. How bad was the battle for Outpost Vegas? Artillery rounds fell at the rate of 500 per hour, and only two men made it out alive without wounds. Just two. And a horse, and she was wounded twice.


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 4, 2012)

I can't believe this guy is for real, but I think he is. Wish I knew how to embed this


http://sorisomail.com/email/53346/um-babysitter-com-nervos-de-aco.html


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 4, 2012)

I want this on my car.

[video=youtube;nZP8xaV3lCM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZP8xaV3lCM&amp;feature=results_main&amp;playnext= 1&amp;list=PLE24E2C6974016E3C[/video]


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 4, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> I can't believe this guy is for real, but I think he is. Wish I knew how to embed this
> 
> 
> http://sorisomail.com/email/53346/um-babysitter-com-nervos-de-aco.html


Now THAT is a Queen with a capital Q. 

I had friend like that in College. He has passed on now but he was terrified of ghosts. One time we were telling ghost stories and he got so scared he ran down the hallway screaming and ended up bouncing off the bathroom door. He thought it was open. Knocked him the fuck out. It took us a good twenty minutes to revive him. It's really hard to be concerned while laughing your ass off.


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 4, 2012)

I noticed only one guy is using 2 hands, what does that say?


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 4, 2012)

> *I noticed only one guy is using 2 hands, what does that say?*


That he's lying.


----------



## Purplestickeypunch (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Feb 4, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> That he's lying.


Or some sort of halosexual. cn


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 5, 2012)

How Attaturk of Turkey solved the Burqa problem. 

For those struggling to ban women from wearing Burqa in their countries,Mustafa Kamal, who has a nickname of "Attaturk" and who is the founder of modern Turkey resolved the problem in a very wise way.He issued the following decree:"With immediate effect, all Turkish women are privileged to wear whatever they choose, however, all prostitutes must wear a Burqa."


----------



## BudBeast (Feb 5, 2012)

omg i laughed so hard xD


----------



## BudBeast (Feb 5, 2012)

Big P said:


>


thats some funny shit XD


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 5, 2012)

Do you guys watch Rediculousness? It is the show with Rob Derdick on MTV, you can check on Demand for it. It's a funny show and I have no clue if I spelled it right but it's a funny and if ya haven't seen it check it out.
Check it out here

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=ridiculousness+rob+dyrdek+&qpvt=rediculousness+rob+dyrdek&FORM=AWVR#


----------



## ANC (Feb 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;tOBU5dEUfVg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=tOBU5dEUfVg[/video]


----------



## Purplestickeypunch (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 5, 2012)

No patty, hold the bun.


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 5, 2012)

*I have found my husband's Christmas present for next year. Dress Sweatpants!!!
*
THE BARRIER BETWEEN CASUAL AND CLASSY HAS BEEN BROKEN; THE TWO ARE NO LONGER MUTUALLY EXCLUSIVE
I HAVE NOT BEEN THIS PUMPED SINCE THE SNUGGIE WITH NFL LOGOS.


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 5, 2012)

Do you see it?


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Feb 5, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> Do you see it?
> <snip>


I confess: no. What? cn


----------



## Dirty Harry (Feb 5, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I confess: no. What? cn


I see hidden face behind the pillow. It's dark so you need to really look at it.


----------



## Jer La Mota (Feb 5, 2012)

...........


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh - ! I had to look several times ... but I see it now. Heeeeere's Johnny! cn


----------



## malignant (Feb 5, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> Do you see it?


no i dont see it, what is it im looking for?


----------



## tuffles (Feb 6, 2012)

some people suffer in silence......lazyitis


[video=youtube;OA9t61PuiDc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OA9t61PuiDc&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## ANC (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 6, 2012)

Look at them Damnit.


View attachment 2042147


----------



## ANC (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Purplestickeypunch (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 6, 2012)

Lower left corner.


malignant said:


> no i dont see it, what is it im looking for?


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm an ambling... ambling... an ambling something or other. Oh, just kill the sheep.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/science/humanbody/sleep/sheep/reaction_version5.swf


----------



## ANC (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 6, 2012)

Good the cat escaped.


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 6, 2012)

............................


----------



## dangledo (Feb 6, 2012)

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/82252930/


----------



## doctorD (Feb 6, 2012)

Cat one...Kid zero lol


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 7, 2012)

Geez. Instead of naturally trying to grab the kid as he falls into the water, the person steps back as if he/she is more worried about getting splashed. Adult supervisor fail.


----------



## Jer La Mota (Feb 7, 2012)

10 characters


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## gopherbuddah (Feb 7, 2012)

The jelly beans are strong with this one.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Feb 7, 2012)

I've seen skinny, but this horrific

[video=youtube;wWn184Xv2mQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=wWn184Xv2mQ#![/video]


----------



## ANC (Feb 7, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Geez. Instead of naturally trying to grab the kid as he falls into the water, the person steps back as if he/she is more worried about getting splashed. Adult supervisor fail.


Well there aprears to be at least 3 grownups who do nothing as the kid drags the kitty to the pool.
Lol, my cats fall in the pool ocasionaly, luckily they can walk on water, sometimes they hardly get wet.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Feb 7, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> Good the cat escaped.


Escaped?!? That cat was pretty much, "Fuck you buddy, I'm out of here..."


----------



## gopherbuddah (Feb 7, 2012)

Not really funny. More feel good

[video=youtube;y0qZYqdsYAg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0qZYqdsYAg[/video]


----------



## patlpp (Feb 7, 2012)

They ought to throw every one of them in JAIL dammit. What is this country coming to...... These are the same type of cops who bust head shops. 

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/02/07/student-14-allegedly-sold-beer-at-school-police-say/?test=latestnews


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 7, 2012)

Beer is unclean. It leads to (whispers) cannabis. cn


----------



## Dirty Harry (Feb 7, 2012)

patlpp said:


> They ought to throw every one of them in JAIL dammit. What is this country coming to...... These are the same type of cops who bust head shops.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/02/07/student-14-allegedly-sold-beer-at-school-police-say/?test=latestnews


I think you posted in the wrong topic. If you didn't, why here?


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 7, 2012)

Make up it can be a good thing.


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 7, 2012)

.......................


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 7, 2012)

The irony is, I prefer each of those women without the paint. cn
Some truly sphincter-loosening makeup:


----------



## Purplestickeypunch (Feb 7, 2012)

I like where they were going with this piece. However, I have to say FAIL, no, EPIC FAIL. Not only did they create a transsexual beer bong instead of a chick one, but they are too inept to realize this and continue to nurse the anatomically correct transsexual manikin beerbong.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 7, 2012)

What great beer doesn't have a creamy head? cn

<edit> Stopcock Sucker needs to go deeper, c'mon and lick around the ball valve.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## dangledo (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## gopherbuddah (Feb 8, 2012)

Finally all that cool shit people kept telling me I'd have to wait until hell froze over to happen...





Think they're finally all gonna happen now.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## SSHZ (Feb 8, 2012)

Boy this thread really went downhill lately........


----------



## Jer La Mota (Feb 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;-q4WYaBv2KA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-q4WYaBv2KA&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ANC (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## ganjames (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## gopherbuddah (Feb 9, 2012)

I didn't understand everything he said but...I'm pretty sure that's lunch


----------



## PetFlora (Feb 9, 2012)

ANC said:


>


So that's what Bernadette looks like (Big Bang reference)


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 9, 2012)

a little southern humor
[video=youtube_share;-AX9QoFhEhI]http://youtu.be/-AX9QoFhEhI[/video]


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 9, 2012)

and some more...give it a chance, it starts slow.
[video=youtube_share;w1kZ7SQ2MV4]http://youtu.be/w1kZ7SQ2MV4[/video]


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 9, 2012)

something different

[video=youtube_share;791Dr-VH-Zw]http://youtu.be/791Dr-VH-Zw[/video]


cof


----------



## Jer La Mota (Feb 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;P2S7B4dpB_w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2S7B4dpB_w&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Jer La Mota (Feb 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;lyqvhGkQp78]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyqvhGkQp78&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## lokie (Feb 9, 2012)

[h=1]The Preacher And The Bear - The Wit and Wisdom Of Andy Griffith [/h]
[video=youtube;cegMhB_NcUE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cegMhB_NcUE[/video]


----------



## JustCoasting (Feb 9, 2012)

View attachment 2049037

Words of wisdom...


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 9, 2012)

JustCoasting said:


> View attachment 2049037
> 
> Words of wisdom...


Next pair of shoes I get are gonna be make outta pussy, You just can't ware em out!!!!!


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 9, 2012)

One week out of each month I am NOT letting you walk on the white carpeting. cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 9, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> One week out of each month I am NOT letting you walk on the white carpeting. cn


Like and ewwwww.


----------



## ganjames (Feb 9, 2012)

Is this the most viewed thread on RIU?

I was here when it was only at 600,000 or 700,000. I've been waiting to see it reach a million for a while now.


----------



## ganjames (Feb 9, 2012)

ganjames said:


> Is this the most viewed thread on RIU?
> 
> I was here when it was only at 600,000 or 700,000. I've been waiting to see it reach a million for a while now.


Never mind, the how to grow marijuana thread has over 2 million... I just never noticed.

Well, I thought that would be more exciting...


----------



## thump easy (Feb 9, 2012)

winter women been on that job thing with maniak lolz she is not herself latley she got all the funny stuff.. most the time and a few other people but there slacking


----------



## GrnMn (Feb 9, 2012)

http://www.eons.com/photos/profile/858647/photo/919680?context=browse_album_createdat_287179


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 9, 2012)

thump easy said:


> winter women been on that job thing with maniak lolz she is not herself latley she got all the funny stuff.. most the time and a few other people but there slacking


ANC posts consistent quality as well imo. And what about me? ~pout~ cn


----------



## thump easy (Feb 9, 2012)

well shure you guys are the fucken bomb but she hasnt been hear lately do you think that guy got her????


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 9, 2012)

Thump, sorry, I'll try harder. 

I leave for vacation Saturday so you'll have a while on your own.


thump easy said:


> winter women been on that job thing with maniak lolz she is not herself latley she got all the funny stuff.. most the time and a few other people but there slacking


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 9, 2012)

No, I heard he got kicked out. Hope that's true.


thump easy said:


> well shure you guys are the fucken bomb but she hasnt been hear lately do you think that guy got her????


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 9, 2012)

The stuff I'm getting is political. Do you guys want any of that?


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 9, 2012)

*Dump the male flight attendants. No one wanted them in the first place...

Replace all the female flight attendants with good-looking strippers! What the hell -- they don't even serve food anymore, so what's the loss?

The strippers would at least triple the alcohol sales and get a 'party atmosphere' going in the cabin. And, of course, every businessman in this country would start flying again, hoping to see naked women.

Because of the tips, female flight attendants wouldn't need a salary, thus saving even more money. I suspect tips would be so good that we could charge the women for working the plane and have them kick back 20% of the tips, including lap dances and 'special services.'

Muslims would be afraid to get on the planes for fear of seeing naked women. Hijackings would come to a screeching halt, and the airline industry would see record revenues.

This is definitely a win-win situation if we handle it right -- a golden opportunity to turn a liability into an asset.

Why didn't Bush or Obama think of this? Why do I still have to do everything myself?

Sincerely,**Bill Clinton*


----------



## thump easy (Feb 9, 2012)

well i still got canabineer and anc and a few others things should be just fine good that dude sounded like a freek for realz


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 9, 2012)

*Why, Why, Why **do we press harder on the remote control when we know the batteries are getting weak? *​ 
 *Why do banks charge a fee due to insufficient funds; when they already know you're broke? *​
 *Why is it that when someone tells you that there are one billion stars in the universe you believe them, but if they tell you there is wet paint you have to touch it to check? *​ 
 *Why do they use sterilized needles for lethal injections? *​
 *Why doesn't Tarzan have a beard? *​
 *Why does Superman stop bullets with his chest, but ducks when you throw a revolver at him? *​
 *Why did Kamikaze pilots wear helmets? *​
 *Whose cruel idea was it to put an "s" in the word "lisp"? *​
 *If people evolved from apes, why are there still apes? *​
 *Why is it that, no matter what color bubble bath you use, the bubbles are always white? *​
 *Is there ever a day that mattresses are not on sale? *​
 *Why do people constantly return to the refrigerator with hopes that something new to eat will have materialized? *​ 
 *Why do people run over a string a dozen times with their vacuum cleaner, then reach down, pick it up, examine it and then put it down to give the vacuum one more chance? *​ 
 *Why is it that no plastic bag will ever open from the first end you try? *​
 *How do those dead bugs get into the enclosed light fixtures? *​
 *When we are in the supermarket and someone rams our ankle with a shopping cart, then apologizes for doing so; why do we say, "It's all right"? Well, it isn't all right so why don't we say, "That really hurt you dumb sh*t, why don't you watch where you're going?" *​ 
 *Why is it that whenever you attempt to catch something that's falling off the table you always manage to knock something else over? *​ 
 *Why, in winter, do we try to keep the house as warm as it was in summer when we complained about the heat? *​ 
 *How come you never hear father-in-law jokes? *​


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;H-fc5os23mI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-fc5os23mI[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 9, 2012)

_*A Short Bed Time Story *_



_*The End *_


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;4HMKLA2MWok]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HMKLA2MWok[/video]


----------



## BDBandit (Feb 9, 2012)

lol wtfff

[video=youtube;Cfw_H18ynCM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cfw_H18ynCM&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ANC (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 10, 2012)

definitely a fail


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 10, 2012)

........................


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 10, 2012)

My ex-wife is like an unprotected network everybody could pick her up, and all she was good for was spreading viruses.


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 10, 2012)

Now I really do feel like I'm an underachiever 

[video=youtube;J7MoWPTeYS4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=J7MoWPTeYS4#![/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## Purplestickeypunch (Feb 11, 2012)

FTW


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## PetFlora (Feb 11, 2012)

*This must be the girl who said she had sex with him*


----------



## ganjames (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## curious old fart (Feb 11, 2012)

Involuntary Muscle Contractions

... A professor at the University of Georgia was giving a lecture on
'Involuntary Muscular Contractions' to his first year medical students


Realizing this was not the most riveting subject, the professor
decided to lighten the mood slightly.

He pointed to a young woman in the front row and asked, 'Do you know
what your asshole is doing while you're having an orgasm?'

She replied, 'Probably deer hunting with his buddies.'

It took 45 minutes to restore order in the classroom............


cof


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## ganjames (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## curious old fart (Feb 11, 2012)

*Great Truths

*​*1. In my many years I have come to a conclusion that one useless man is a shame, two is a law firm and three or more is a congress.*
*--* *John Adams*

*2. If you don't read the newspaper you are uninformed, if you do read the newspaper you are misinformed.*
*-- Mark Twain*

*3. Suppose you were an idiot. And suppose you were a member of Congress. But then I repeat myself.*
*-- Mark Twain*

*4. I contend that for a nation to try to tax itself into prosperity is like a man standing in a bucket and trying to lift himself up by the handle.*
*-- Winston Churchill*

*5. A government which robs Peter to pay Paul can always depend on the support of Paul.*
*-- George Bernard Shaw*

*6. A liberal is someone who feels a great debt to his fellow man, which debt he proposes to payoff with your money.*
*-- G. Gordon Liddy*

*7. Democracy must be something more than two wolves and a sheep voting on what to have for dinner.*
*-- James Bovard, Civil Libertarian (1994)*

*8. Foreign aid might be defined as a transfer of money from poor people in rich countries to rich people in poor countries.*
*-- Douglas Casey, Classmate of Bill Clinton at Georgetown University*

*9. Giving money and power to government is like giving whiskey and car keys to teenage boys.*
*-- P.J. O'Rourke, Civil Libertarian*

*10. Government is the great fiction, through which everybody endeavors to live at the expense of everybody else.*
*-- Frederic Bastiat, French economist(1801-1850)*

*11. Government's view of the economy could be summed up in a few short phrases: If it moves, tax it. If it keeps moving, regulate it. And if it stops moving, subsidize it.*
*-- Ronald Reagan(1986)*

*12. I don't make jokes. I just watch the government and report the facts.*
*-- Will Rogers*

*13. If you think health care is expensive now, wait until you see what it costs when it's free!*
*-- P.J. O'Rourke*

*14. In general, the art of government consists of taking as much money as possible from one party of the citizens to give to the other.*
*-- Voltaire(1764)*

*15. Just because you do not take an interest in politics doesn't mean politics won't take an interest in you!*
*-- Pericles (430B.C.)*

*16. No man's life, liberty, or property is safe while the legislature is in session.*
*-- Mark Twain(1866)*

*17. Talk is cheap...except when Congress does it.*
*--Anonymous*

*18. The government is like a baby's alimentary canal, with a happy appetite at one end and no responsibility at the other.*
*-- Ronald Reagan*

*19. The inherent vice of capitalism is the unequal sharing of the blessings. The inherent blessing of socialism is the equal sharing of misery.*
*-- Winston Churchill*

*20. The only difference between a tax man and a taxidermist is that the taxidermist leaves the skin.*
*-- Mark Twain*

*21. The ultimate result of shielding men from the effects of folly is to fill the world with fools.*
*-- Herbert Spencer, English Philosopher (1820-1903)*

*22. There is no distinctly Native American criminal class...save Congress.*
*-- Mark Twain*

*23. What this country needs are more unemployed politicians.*
*-- Edward Langley, Artist (1928-1995)*

*24. A government big enough to give you everything you want, is strong enough to take everything you have.*
*-- Thomas Jefferson*

*25. We hang the petty thieves and appoint the great ones to public office.*
*--Aesop


cof*


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 11, 2012)

*Due to the climate of political correctness now pervading America,* 
*
**Kentuckians, Tennesseans and West Virginians will no longer be referred to as**'HILLBILLIES.'* 
*
**You must now refer to them as* 
*
**APPALACHIAN-AMERICANS** .* 
*And furthermore* 
*
**HOW TO SPEAK ABOUT WOMEN AND BE POLITICALLY CORRECT:* 
*
**1. She is not a 'BABE' or a 'CHICK' - She is a**
**'**BREASTED AMERICAN.'* 
*
**2. She is not 'EASY' - She is* 
*'HORIZONTALLY ACCESSIBLE.'* 
*
**3. She is not a 'DUMB BLONDE' - She is a* 
*
**'LIGHT-HAIRED DETOUR OFF THE INFORMATION SUPERHIGHWAY.'* 
*
**4. She has not 'BEEN AROUND' - She is a* 
*'PREVIOUSLY-ENJOYED COMPANION.'* 
*
**5. She does not 'NAG' you - She becomes* 
*'**VERBALLY REPETITIVE.'* 
*
**6. She is not a 'TWO-BIT HOOKER' - She is a* 
*'**LOW COST PROVIDER.'* 
*
**HOW TO SPEAK ABOUT MEN AND BE POLITICALLY CORRECT:* 
*
**1. He does not have a 'BEER GUT' - He has developed a* 
*'LIQUID GRAIN STORAGE FACILITY.'* 
*2.. He is not a 'BAD DANCER' - He is* 
*'**OVERLY CAUCASIAN.'* 
*
**3. He does not 'GET LOST ALL THE TIME' - He* 
*'**INVESTIGATES ALTERNATIVE DESTINATIONS.'* 
*
**4. He is not 'BALDING' - H e is in* 
*'FOLLICLE REGRESSION.'* 
*
**5. He does not act like a 'TOTAL ASS' - He develops a case of* 
*RECTAL-CRANIAL INVERSION.'* 
*6. It's not his 'CRACK' you see hanging out of his pants - It's* 
*'REAR CLEAVAGE.'*​
*[HR][/HR]*

*[HR][/HR]*​
cof


----------



## Fatty420 (Feb 11, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> 6. Its not his 'CRACK' you see hanging out his pants - It's
> ' REAR CLEAVAGE '


Lol.. I know i got some funny pics somewhere.. will be back..


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 11, 2012)

[video=vimeo;22984504]http://vimeo.com/22984504[/video]


cof


----------



## ANC (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Feb 12, 2012)

View attachment 2053514


----------



## ANC (Feb 12, 2012)

Harare - Water is flowing again to a small, arid town in northern Zimbabwe after a traditional ceremony was held to appease "mermaids" who had been terrifying engineers trying to start the pumps at a nearby dam, officials said Sunday.
Water Resources Minister Sam Nkomo had told Parliament last week that operations to commission pumps at a dam at Gokwe town were halted after frightened workers found the machines had "broken down under unclear circumstances and without any traces of vandalism".
Trouble with "mermaids" was also reported at the major Osborne Dam in eastern Zimbabwe, Nkomo said. Divers with aqualungs where dispatched to investigate the cause of the blockages there, but returned to the surface pledging to never go back down.
"That was when we hired white consultants, thinking our people were vulnerable because they are Africans. But the whites too vowed never to go back there," Nkomo said.
In some sub-Saharan African traditions, mischievous water spirits feature prominently, and are referred to as "mermaids" in English.
The problem at Gokwe was solved late last week, however, when the water ministry hired traditional healers to conduct propitiatory rituals, said Chengeto Gozo, area manager for the Zimbabwe National Water Authority.
The rituals included brewing beer to placate the creatures.
"I do not believe in mermaids, but the community that lives in the area does," said Nkomo, the minister, about Gokwe. Ceremonies would now be held at the Osborne Dam as well.
- SAPA


javascript:;javascript:;

http://www.news24.com/Africa/Zimbabwe/Zimbabwe-mermaids-appeased-at-pumphouse-20120212


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Feb 12, 2012)

^ Silly piggy


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey you need to post those last few over in the animal cruelty thread


----------



## Jer La Mota (Feb 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;DOR9-FXdIm0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOR9-FXdIm0&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## Total Head (Feb 12, 2012)

Jer La Mota said:


> [video=youtube;DOR9-FXdIm0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOR9-FXdIm0&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]



lol do they play that on tv? as an american i can't imagine a society in which people are so relaxed about sex that they would allow such an awesome advertisement.

that was fucking hilarious.


----------



## Jer La Mota (Feb 12, 2012)

Europe is laid back about sex just like the states are laid back about war lol


----------



## Jer La Mota (Feb 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;dIdpZXC8840]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=dIdpZXC8840#![/video]


----------



## JustCoasting (Feb 12, 2012)

Total Head said:


> lol do they play that on tv? as an american i can't imagine a society in which people are so relaxed about sex that they would allow such an awesome advertisement.
> 
> that was fucking hilarious.


No kidding...

Can people actually do that????


----------



## JustCoasting (Feb 12, 2012)

cannabineer said:


>


Love the Dehydrated Water thing. It's priceless.

But the steak!!??

That is so, so wrong.

BBQ it blue rare, it doesn't even have to be hot, just warm and serve it on a plate or piece of wood.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 12, 2012)

Even wronger ... cn






Steak-flavored beer for dogs! Gonna cross-post onto the Doggie Treats thread.


----------



## Jer La Mota (Feb 12, 2012)

Maybe its me, but I see a loose interpretaion of Homer Simpson's face in that steak .. and blue steak is served at room temperature, not cooked.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 12, 2012)

Yea I see it and he's eatting a hamburger too.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Feb 12, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> Yea I see it and he's eatting a hamburger too.


Fuck me running...I see it also.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 12, 2012)

All I see is a D'oh!nut ... cn

<addendum> This just made me LOL.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## dangledo (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## thump easy (Feb 12, 2012)

dude that not right the guy in pink lolz


----------



## dangledo (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## thump easy (Feb 12, 2012)

aw im a mike tyson punch out freek 0073735963 code im 36 and still remember the code lolz nice


----------



## redivider (Feb 12, 2012)

bwuahahahahaha


----------



## thump easy (Feb 12, 2012)

Jer La Mota said:


> Maybe its me, but I see a loose interpretaion of Homer Simpson's face in that steak .. and blue steak is served at room temperature, not cooked.


it looks like dexture to me


----------



## ANC (Feb 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;ZD2wB5Ng-4s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=ZD2wB5Ng-4s[/video]
Best ad ever by siemens


----------



## ANC (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 13, 2012)

That scared the SHIT out of me! Too much sativa!!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 13, 2012)

thump easy said:


> it looks like dexture to me


What? No! That's totally America right there....It has Florida even....


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 13, 2012)

What is a dexture? I tried googling it with no avail.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 13, 2012)

It's a mix between texture and that serial killer that only kills bad guys.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 13, 2012)

Dexter it's Dexter......


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 13, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> Dexter it's Dexter......


How sinister. cn


----------



## redivider (Feb 13, 2012)

buahahahaha


----------



## Dirty Harry (Feb 13, 2012)

@ the wedding pic...The groom must have a big dick, the maids asses are on fire...


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Feb 13, 2012)

more cool then funny


[video=youtube;N-aE5oszXyQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=N-aE5oszXyQ[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 13, 2012)

Someone's been in the catnip ... cn


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 13, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;yfrxCz54ivk]http://youtu.be/yfrxCz54ivk[/video]
Before you ask.....
I really have no idea what so ever.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Feb 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;GuvC9ojggGo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=GuvC9ojggGo[/video]


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Feb 13, 2012)

"I can see his bagpipe." cn


----------



## ANC (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 14, 2012)

"curved yellow fruit"
Poor guy probly had one of those, WTFs those things called days when he was making the sign..


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 14, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> "curved yellow fruit"
> Poor guy probly had one of those, WTFs those things called days when he was making the sign..


Oh yeah you must mean, uhm, yeah, thing, y'know? I get it too! cn


----------



## Dirty Harry (Feb 14, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> "curved yellow fruit"
> Poor guy probly had one of those, WTFs those things called days when he was making the sign..


Or he knew he could not spell banana an thought fuck it, this is close enough.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 14, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> Or he knew he could not spell banana an thought fuck it, this is close enough.


Damn MarkAlots don't come with a spell check...


----------



## karetwo (Feb 14, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=kaLSwGm1iTY#!

that made me lol...


----------



## ChronicObsession (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 14, 2012)

cannabineer said:


>


Oh god... my garage band days... how did you find it?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 14, 2012)

My uncle owned the club ... cn


----------



## ANC (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## ChronicObsession (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## lokie (Feb 15, 2012)

And that was funny how?


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## lokie (Feb 16, 2012)

That's not waldo. It could be his brother Walrus tho. 
His size does not allow him to hide as well.


ANC said:


>


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 16, 2012)

[FONT=&amp]*Where to retire.*

 [FONT=&amp] 

[FONT=&amp]    [FONT=&amp] [FONT=&amp][FONT=&amp]retire to Phoenix , Arizona where...​[FONT=&amp]*
1. You are willing to park 3 blocks away because you found shade. 
2. You've experienced condensation on your hiney from the hot water in the toilet bowl. 
3. You can drive for 4 hours in one direction and never leave town. 
4. You have over 100 recipes for Mexican food. 
5. You know that "dry heat" is comparable to what hits you in the face when you open your oven door. 
6. The 4 seasons are: tolerable, hot, really hot, and ARE YOU KIDDING ME??!!*​[FONT=&amp]
*
OR*​[FONT=&amp]*
*​[FONT=&amp]*
You can retire to California where...*​​[FONT=&amp]* 
1. You make over $250,000 and you still can't afford to buy a house. 
2. The fastest part of your commute is going down your driveway. 
3. You know how to eat an artichoke. 
4. You drive your rented Mercedes to your neighborhood block party. 
5. When someone asks you how far something is, you tell them how long it will take to get there rather than how many miles away it is.
6. The 4 seasons are: Fire, Flood, Mud, and Drought. *​​[FONT=&amp]
*
OR*​​[FONT=&amp]*

*[/FONT][FONT=&amp]_*You can retire to New York City where...*_[/FONT][FONT=&amp]*
1. You say "the city" and expect everyone to know you mean Manhattan . *[/FONT][FONT=&amp]*
2. You can get into a four-hour argument about how to get from Columbus Circle to Battery Park, but can't find Wisconsin on a map.*[/FONT][FONT=&amp]*
3. You think Central Park is "nature."*[/FONT][FONT=&amp]*
4. You believe that being able to swear at people in their own language makes you multi-lingual.*[/FONT][FONT=&amp]*
5. You've worn out a car horn. (Ed. Note -if you have a car).
6. You think eye contact is an act of aggression.*[/FONT][FONT=&amp]
*
OR*[/FONT][FONT=&amp]*
*[/FONT][FONT=&amp]*
*[/FONT][FONT=&amp]_*You can retire to Minnesota where..*_[/FONT][FONT=&amp]_*.*_[/FONT][FONT=&amp]* 
1. You only have four spices: salt, pepper, ketchup, and Tabasco . 
2. Halloween costumes fit over parkas. 
3. You have more than one recipe for casserole. 
4. Sexy lingerie is anything flannel with less than eight buttons. 
5. The four seasons are: winter, still winter, almost winter, and construction. *[/FONT][FONT=&amp]*

OR*[/FONT][FONT=&amp]*
*[/FONT][FONT=&amp]*
You can retire to the Deep South where...*[/FONT][FONT=&amp]*
1. You can rent a movie and buy bait in the same store.*[/FONT][FONT=&amp]*
2. "Y'all" is singular and "all y'all" is plural.*[/FONT][FONT=&amp]*
3. "He needed killin" is a valid defense. 
4. Everyone has 2 first names: Billy Bob, Jimmy Bob, Mary *[/FONT][FONT=&amp]_*Ellen*_[/FONT][FONT=&amp]_*, Betty Jean, Mary Beth, etc.*_[/FONT][FONT=&amp]*
5. Everything is either "in yonder," "over yonder" or "out yonder." It's important to know the difference, too.*[/FONT][FONT=&amp]* 

OR*[/FONT][FONT=&amp]*
*[/FONT][FONT=&amp]*
You can retire to Colorado where...*[/FONT][FONT=&amp]*
1. You carry your $3,000 mountain bike atop your $500 car.
2. You tell your husband to pick up Granola on his way home and so he stops at the day care center. 
3. A pass does not involve a football or dating. 
4. The top of your head is bald, but you still have a pony tail. *[/FONT][FONT=&amp]
*
OR*[/FONT][FONT=&amp]*

*[/FONT][FONT=&amp]_*You can retire to the Midwest where...*_[/FONT][FONT=&amp]*
1. You've never met any celebrities, but the mayor knows your name.*[/FONT][FONT=&amp]* 
2. Your idea of a traffic jam is ten cars waiting to pass a tractor. 
3. You have had to switch from "heat" to "A/C" on the same day. 
4. You end sentences with a preposition: "Where's my coat at?" 
5. When asked how your trip was to any exotic place, you say, "It was different!" *[/FONT][FONT=&amp]
*
OR*[/FONT][FONT=&amp]*
*[/FONT][FONT=&amp]*
FINALLY You can retire to Florida where.*[/FONT][FONT=&amp]*
1. You eat dinner at 3:15 in the afternoon. 
2.. All purchases include a coupon of some kind -- even houses and cars. 
3. Everyone can recommend an excellent dermatologist. 
4. Road construction never ends anywhere in the state. 
5. Cars in front of you often appear to be driven by headless people*[/FONT][/FONT]
[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]

[/FONT]
[/FONT]
[/FONT]
[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## gopherbuddah (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 16, 2012)

Shit, I have to piggyback on what I think is the slowest internet connection I have ever seen. I wish I could see all the great pics.


----------



## DST (Feb 16, 2012)

*Why Pro Athletes Don't Hold Regular Jobs.*


* I Guess!!! Trev*


* 1. Chicago Cubs outfielder Andre Dawson on being a role model:
"I wan' all dem kids to do what I do, to look up to me I wan' all the 
kids to copulate me."

2. New Orleans Saint RB George Rogers when asked about the upcoming season:
"I want to rush for 1,000 or 1,500 yards, whichever comes first.."

3. And, upon hearing Joe Jacobi of the 'Skin's say:
"I'd run over my own mother to win the Super Bowl,"
Matt Millen of the Raiders said: "To win, I'd run over Joe's Mom, too."

4. Torrin Polk, University of Houston receiver, on his coach, John Jenkins:
"He treat us like mens. He let us wear earrings."

5. Football commentator and former player Joe Theismann:
"Nobody in football should be called a genius. A genius is a guy like 
Norman Einstein."

6. Senior basketball player at the University of Pittsburgh :
"I'm going to graduate on time, no matter how long it takes.."
(Now that is beautiful......Yogi would be proud of that one!)

7. Bill Peterson, a Florida State football coach:
"You guys line up alphabetically by height.."
And, "You guys pair up in groups of three, and then line up in a circle."

8. Boxing promoter Dan Duva on Mike Tyson going to prison:
"Why would anyone expect him to come out smarter? He went to prison for three years,........ not Princeton .."

9. Stu Grimson, Chicago Blackhawks left wing, explaining why he keeps a color photo of himself above his locker:
"That's so when I forget how to spell my name, I can still find my clothes."

10. Lou Duva, veteran boxing trainer, on the Spartan training regimen of heavyweight Andrew Golota:
"He's a guy who gets up at six o'clock in the morning, regardless of what time it is."

11. Chuck Nevitt , North Carolina State basketball player, explaining to Coach Jim Valvano why he appeared nervous at practice:
"My sister's expecting a baby, and I don't know if I'm going to be an uncle or an aunt. *

*(I wonder if his IQ ever hit room temperature in January)

12. Frank Layden , Utah Jazz president, on a former player:
"I asked him, 'Son, what is it with you? Is it ignorance or apathy?'
He said, 'Coach, I don't know and I don't care.'"

13. Shelby Metcalf, basketball coach at Texas A&M, recounting what he told a player who received *

*four F's and one D:
"Son, looks to me like you're spending too much time on one subject."

14. In the words of NC State great Charles Shackelford:
"I can go to my left or right, I am amphibious."

15. Former Houston Oilers coach Bum Phillips when asked by Bob Costas why he takes his wife on all the road trips,
Phillips responded: "Because she's too ugly to kiss good-bye.".......... Guess you cooked your dinner, Bum!!*


An old, blind cowboy wanders into an all-girl biker bar by mistake. He finds his way to a bar stool and orders a shot of Jack Daniels. After sitting there for a while, he yells to the bartender, 'Hey, you wanna hear a blonde joke?'
The bar immediately falls absolutely silent.
In a very deep, husky voice, the woman next to him says, 'Before you tell that joke, Cowboy, I think it is only fair, given that you are blind, that you should know five things:
1. The bartender is a blonde girl with a baseball bat.
2. The bouncer is a blonde girl.
3. I'm a 6-foot tall, 175-pound blonde woman with a black belt in karate.
4. The woman sitting next to me is blonde and a professional weight lifter.
5. The lady to your right is blonde and a professional wrestler.
Now, think about it seriously, Mister. Do you still wanna tell that joke?'
The blind cowboy thinks for a second, shakes his head and mutters, 'No...not if I'm gonna have to explain it five times.' 

And something cool from where I stay......
[youtube]0KZtgWoARsw[/youtube]


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 16, 2012)

i just want to be your neigbor


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 16, 2012)

......................


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;Nh7qjaDpIto]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=Nh7qjaDpIto[/video]


----------



## JustCoasting (Feb 16, 2012)

DST said:


> *Why Pro Athletes Don't Hold Regular Jobs.*
> 
> 
> * I Guess!!! Trev*
> ...


You just made my day. Priceless...


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 16, 2012)

Ok so you got to click on this, it's a big Japan market place, when you get there click on english top right and start looking and reading, I can't stop laughing, it's the undergarments page..

http://global.rakuten.com/en/category/underwear/

have fun


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 16, 2012)

Some cool ads. cn










This one is a bit freaky.

This one is so creative!











oh lolol.





Look! Twins - !


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## ganjames (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## Purplestickeypunch (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 17, 2012)

.


----------



## ChronicObsession (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 18, 2012)

http://www.thestar.com/news/article/1133429--diving-dogs-underwater-through-seth-casteel-s-camera


----------



## Purplestickeypunch (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## DaBong (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## gopherbuddah (Feb 18, 2012)

This was how the great minds decided to word Jeremy Lin's poor performance in his last game. Just so you know, he's Chinese and Thai. Great choice of words fellas


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 18, 2012)

Yes, it's a dog.

 

Is that a mj leaf sticking out from under that rug?


----------



## NONHater (Feb 18, 2012)

ChronicObsession said:


>


That's great lol


----------



## PetFlora (Feb 19, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> Yes, it's a dog.
> 
> View attachment 2067540
> 
> Is that a mj leaf sticking out from under that rug?


Paris Hilton's (or Kardassian) designer Dildo wear? For women with small vaginas


----------



## Purplestickeypunch (Feb 19, 2012)

PetFlora said:


> Paris Hilton's (or Kardassian) designer Dildo wear? For women with small vaginas


I highly doubt either of them have a small vagina.


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;qB84vzRjjMs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qB84vzRjjMs[/video]


----------



## jdillinger (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Feb 19, 2012)

^^"the runs". cn


----------



## jdillinger (Feb 19, 2012)

I feel sooo bad for the guy. Why the fuck would you continue on with the race. I mean seriously, its not like he didn't notice the warmth creeping down his leg. less the unbearable smell.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;t5kqe3ku2c8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=t5kqe3ku2c8#![/video]
[video=youtube;eHo6I_AFCzo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHo6I_AFCzo&amp;feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;u7QaKxfa2kI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7QaKxfa2kI&amp;feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;wERlvafYVfo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wERlvafYVfo[/video]
[video=youtube;qFU-iggFV20]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFU-iggFV20[/video]
[video=youtube;fxw1HTg2lhA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxw1HTg2lhA[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 19, 2012)

*









*


----------



## jdillinger (Feb 19, 2012)

^^ Whats the top left picture?


----------



## Blaze Master (Feb 19, 2012)

jdillinger said:


> ^^ Whats the top left picture?


a submarine


----------



## ANC (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## squarepush3r (Mar 16, 2012)

RIP 1 million views


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 16, 2012)

Squee!


----------



## FranJan (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice Carne, but shouldn't that ^^^^^ be in the Grow Journals section? And that's from clone, right? I heard those things are a bitch to get from seed!


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 16, 2012)

FranJan said:


> Nice Carne, but shouldn't that ^^^^^ be in the Grow Journals section? And that's from clone, right? I heard those things are a bitch to get from seed!


Have you ever tried jacking off a Panda? They have claws ya know.


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Mar 16, 2012)

Duh, dress like a girl panda.


----------



## kush fario (Mar 16, 2012)

that set of Panda pics is fucking great! not so funny but great! :: im pretty sure its a naturaly born panda they just took it away from its mom becasue they usualy step on or roll over there young in captivity at least this is what i was lead to believe


----------



## CinnamonGirl (Mar 16, 2012)

best resume lol


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## CinnamonGirl (Mar 16, 2012)

. . . . . . .


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## CinnamonGirl (Mar 16, 2012)

, , , ,, ,,


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Mar 16, 2012)

[/IMG]


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 16, 2012)

*1. Jim Baker and Jimmy Swaggert have written
An impressive new book. It's called ............
'Ministers Do More Than Lay People'

2. Transvestite: A guy who likes to eat, drink
And be Mary.

3. The difference between the Pope and
Your boss, the Pope only expects you
To kiss his ring.

**4. My mind works like lightning, One brilliant
Flash and it is gone.

**6. I hate sex in the movies. Tried it once.
The seat folded up, the drink spilled and
That ice, well, it really chilled the mood.

7. It used to be only death and taxes
Now, of course, there's
shipping and handling, too.
*
*
8.. A husband is someone who, after taking
the trash out, gives the impression that
he just cleaned the whole house.

9 My next house will have no kitchen - just
Vending machines and a large trash can.
*
*10.. A blonde said, 'I was worried that my
Mechanic might try to rip me off.
I was relieved when he told me all
I needed was turn signal fluid.'

11. Definition of a teenager?
God's punishment...for enjoying sex. 

12.. As you slide down the banister of life, may
The splinters never point the wrong way.
*


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 16, 2012)

[/IMG]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Mar 16, 2012)

got alot of new pictures but this hack loss just makes me angry.

wtf is wrong with people, they do this kind of shit because they know you are no longer allowed to shoot them


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 16, 2012)

ANC said:


> got alot of new pictures but this hack loss just makes me angry.
> 
> wtf is wrong with people, they do this kind of shit because they know you are no longer allowed to shoot them


Its a pure cunt buddy. I did not have much to loose but i like giving rep and now i have no rep power so thats the only problem for me.

Good luck.


----------



## silasraven (Mar 16, 2012)

ANC said:


> got alot of new pictures but this hack loss just makes me angry.
> 
> wtf is wrong with people, they do this kind of shit because they know you are no longer allowed to shoot them


well then keep them coming in bored as fuck


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Mar 16, 2012)

more later


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## malignant (Mar 16, 2012)

awesome, so awesome. keep it up!!


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## tehgenoc1de (Mar 17, 2012)

CATARACT said:


>


Fuck, totally added a new level of awesomeness to pissing.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 17, 2012)

turns out my weed dealers a substitute teacher.


----------



## ANC (Mar 17, 2012)

Brows these so long


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 17, 2012)

ANC said:


> Brows these so long


i wonder why this frog looks so surprised...


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2012)

ANC ^like.^ cn


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 17, 2012)

CATARACT said:


>


lol now when i dont use condoms i wont feel bad


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## CinnamonGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

/ / / / / / / /


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Mar 17, 2012)

One of my favorites, I remembered it last night and thought you all would like it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yd91A3Qcfkw


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 17, 2012)

The caption should read, 'Step along there's nothing to see here.' 




CATARACT said:


>


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 17, 2012)

*Absolutely Unbelievable!** 
I found this really hard to believe...**
Look on the top of the bridge.

*View attachment 2073295 

View attachment 2073296

View attachment 2073297

View attachment 2073298

*...Can you believe anyone would drink Rum and Coke without ice??????????*​

*ABSOLUTELY UNBELIEVABLE !!!!! *
​










​


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;WvyDZ8n8FLM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=WvyDZ8n8FLM[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 17, 2012)

This one is a bullet cutting thru colored chalk.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 17, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> [video=youtube;WvyDZ8n8FLM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=WvyDZ8n8FLM[/video]


Holy Shit!!!


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 17, 2012)

how bad do you think the roof damage was and how does he make up for this one?


Carne Seca said:


> Holy Shit!!!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 17, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> how bad do you think the roof damage was and how does he make up for this one?


Hope the poor SOB has home owners insurance, if not he is screwed as that looks like a "totaled" to me if any part shifted on the foundation. The funny thing was I was expecting it to hit the cars...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> Hope the poor SOB has home owners insurance, if not he is screwed as that looks like a "totaled" to me if any part shifted on the foundation. The funny thing was I was expecting it to hit the cars...


 Even with insurance ... the absence of a rope would tell the adjuster " not covered". Don't tree cut down type guys always use ropes, an' stuff? cn


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Mar 17, 2012)

Daaaamn that's a big fucking tree to be chopping in your front yard..


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 17, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Even with insurance ... the absence of a rope would tell the adjuster " not covered". Don't tree cut down type guys always use ropes, an' stuff? cn


I don't think a rope would had helped at all. We hire tree fallers and the big trees come down in pieces.
I have 7 trees almost as big on my little lot wouldn't cut any of em dowm they keep the house nice and cool in the summer.


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 17, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> I don't think a rope would had helped at all. We hire tree fallers and the big trees come down in pieces.
> I have 7 trees almost as big on my little lot wouldn't cut any of em dowm they keep the house nice and cool in the summer.


awesome DIY fail lol

no one yelled timber, thats the problem.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> I don't think a rope would had helped at all. We hire tree fallers and the big trees come down in pieces.
> I have 7 trees almost as big on my little lot wouldn't cut any of em down they keep the house nice and cool in the summer.


 Oh. I would have thought that a rope or three tied high up (and with a few hundred pounds of initial tension) would have made a real difference once all the crackling began. But I admit to very little arboristic experience. cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 17, 2012)

What? They don't insure against 'stupid'?


cannabineer said:


> Even with insurance ... the absence of a rope would tell the adjuster " not covered". Don't tree cut down type guys always use ropes, an' stuff? cn


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> What? They don't insure against 'stupid'?


Uuhhhh ... Idon'tgetit. 

I found this great pic while searching "stupidity insurance". I seem to have lost my ability to c&p images since the RIUcalypse. So I had to do this the old, manual way, and it was up hill. Both ways. Barefoot. In the snow. cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 17, 2012)

An old friend is an insurance adjuster. He has told me for years that they do insure against people doing stupid things. I think this qualifies.


cannabineer said:


> Uuhhhh ... Idon'tgetit.
> 
> I found this great pic while searching "stupidity insurance". I seem to have lost my ability to c&p images since the RIUcalypse. So I had to do this the old, manual way, and it was up hill. Both ways. Barefoot. In the snow. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2012)

I can only imagine that any insurance adjuster with years of experience has an epic Stupid File. cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 17, 2012)

He does.


----------



## CinnamonGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

. . . . . .


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 17, 2012)

CinnamonGirl said:


> View attachment 2074159
> . . . . . .


hahahahahaha holy shit sesame street will never be the same.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 17, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


>


not what i had in mind when i asked her to shave her beaver.


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 17, 2012)

maybe wrong forum... but it makes me LOL


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 17, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> maybe wrong forum... but it makes me LOL


hahahaha love it matt, made me lol as well.


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 17, 2012)

During his golfing vacation at Martha's Vineyard - President Obama had been slicing off the tee on every hole.
He axed his Scottish born caddy if he has noticed any obvious reasons for his poor tee shots, to which the caddy replies:
"Aye, there's a piece of shit on the end of yer driver."
The President picks up his driver and cleans the club face, at which point the caddy says:
"No, the other end."


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 17, 2012)

Us Scottish..... the only country to strike oil and be poor. lol


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 18, 2012)

CATARACT said:


>


----------



## ANC (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## CinnamonGirl (Mar 18, 2012)

. . . . . . .


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## CinnamonGirl (Mar 18, 2012)

. . . . . . .


----------



## lokie (Mar 18, 2012)

Bitches don't pay sick leave, don't pay insurance, no vacation, no holidays AND they expect 9 days a week?
That leaves exactly no time left for monkey spanking.


CATARACT said:


>


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 18, 2012)

like ^^^


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 18, 2012)

carne seca said:


> like ^^^


tks........................


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Mar 18, 2012)

Haha I wish it was bigger


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## CinnamonGirl (Mar 18, 2012)

. . . . . .


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 18, 2012)

CinnamonGirl said:


> View attachment 2075139
> . . . . . .


hahaha what just happened


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 18, 2012)

I think ANC posted the first one before the hack attack, I'm just replacing it.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 18, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> hahaha what just happened


 Never seen a dog sled? cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 18, 2012)

Some where on this thread is the whole vid. I posted it a long time ago. Those doggies just love the winter.


crazyhazey said:


> hahaha what just happened


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 18, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Never seen a dog sled? cn


not in my life, it was like running on his side but it looked like he was hauling ass hahaha


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 18, 2012)

haha yay double meaning


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 18, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Never seen a dog sled? cn


Funny that. Never seen a rep from you..................


----------



## ANC (Mar 18, 2012)

He likes and reps all the time....


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 18, 2012)

ANC said:


> He likes and reps all the time....


nobody can like anymawr


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 18, 2012)

ANC said:


> He likes and reps all the time....


Happy to take it but wont return it. I dont give 2 fucks about rep but its nice to be nice.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 18, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Happy to take it but wont return it. I dont give 2 fucks about rep but its nice to be nice.


What stayed my hand was your blatantly asking for it ... then denying that you did so. I have no way to decline or return your rep. cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 18, 2012)

cn is a great guy. You have to earn his rep, he doesn't give them freely. So when you get one you know it was worth it.,


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 18, 2012)

^Like.^ cn


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 18, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> cn is a great guy. You have to earn his rep, he doesn't give them freely. So when you get one you know it was worth it.,


Na he can shove it up his rear end.


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 18, 2012)

people should always follow the +rep spaghetti rule, seeing someone post spaghetti and not pressing that star of david is irrational.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 18, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> people should always follow the +rep spaghetti rule, seeing someone post spaghetti and not pressing that star of david is irrational.


----------



## patlpp (Mar 18, 2012)

For all live cat posts, it will be followed by a dead cat post


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 18, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


>


whata beaut, +rep my fellow spaghetti enthusiast


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 18, 2012)

^^^^^^^^


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 18, 2012)

*Three Holy Men and a Bear*



*
**A Catholic Priest, a Baptist Preacher and a Rabbi all served as Chaplains to
the students of Northern Michigan University at Marquette in the Upper
Peninsula of Michigan.

They would get together two or three times a week for coffee and to talk
shop.

One day, someone made the comment that preaching to people isn't really all
that hard, a real challenge would be to preach to a bear.

One thing led to another, and they decided to do an experiment. They would
all go out into the woods, find a bear, preach to it, and attempt to
convert it to their religion.

Seven days later, they all came together to discuss their experiences.

Father Flannery, who had his arm in a sling, was on crutches, and had
various bandages on his body and limbs, went first.

'Well,' he said, 'I went into the woods to find me a bear. And when I found
him, I began to read to him from the Catechism.

Well, that bear wanted nothing to do with me and began to slap me around.
So I quickly grabbed my holy water, sprinkled him and, Holy Mary Mother of
God, he became as gentle as a lamb. The Bishop is coming out next week to
give him first communion and confirmation.'

Reverend Billy Bob spoke next. He was in a wheelchair, had one arm and both
legs in casts, and had an IV drip.

In his best fire-and-brimstone oratory, he exclaimed, 'WELL, brothers, you
KNOW that we Baptists don't sprinkle! I went out and I FOUND me a bear. And
then I began to read to my bear from God's HOLY WORD! But that bear wanted
nothing to do with me.

So I took HOLD of him and we began to wrestle. We wrestled down one hill, UP
another and DOWN another until we came to a creek. So I quickly DUNKED him
and BAPTIZED his hairy soul. And just like you said, he became as gentle as
a lamb. We spent the rest of the day praising Jesus. Hallelujah!

The Priest and the Reverend both looked down at the Rabbi, who was lying in
a hospital bed. He was in a body cast and traction with IVs and monitors
running in and out of him. He was in really bad shape.

The Rabbi looked up and said: "Looking back on it, ....circumcision may not
have been the best way to start..."*


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 18, 2012)

...........................


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 18, 2012)

*Bubba the Baptist 


* 
Each Friday night after work, Bubba would fire up his outdoor grill and cook a venison steak. But all of Bubba's neighbors were Catholic...and since it was Lent, they were forbidden from eating meat on Friday. 

The delicious aroma from the grilled venison steaks was causing such a problem for the Catholic faithful, that they finally talked to th eir priest.

The Priest came to visit Bubba, and suggested that he become a Catholic. After several classes and much study, Bubba attended Mass....and as the priest sprinkled holy water over him, he said, "You were born a Baptist, and raised a Baptist, but now you are a Catholic."

Bubba's neighbors were greatly relieved, until Friday night arrived,and the wonderful aroma of grilled venison filled the neighborhood. The Priest was called immediately by the neighbors, and as he rushed into Bubba's yard, clutching a rosary and prepared to scold him, he stopped and watched in amazement. 

There stood Bubba, clutching a small bottle of holy water which he carefully sprinkled over the grilling meat and chanted: "You wuz born a deer, you wuz raised a deer, but now you is a catfish".


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## neosapien (Mar 18, 2012)

.....................


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 19, 2012)

^^^^ what if I have to ask my kid what it is??^^^^


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 19, 2012)

Lol. Remember when pong came out?


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 19, 2012)

[youtube]u8WPUFvKRo0[/youtube]


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 19, 2012)

skip to 30 seconds
[youtube]05q1yOFIZQI[/youtube]


----------



## ANC (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 19, 2012)

I don't think we should ask.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 19, 2012)

I like Dude so much I put him on my computer screen Ha ha ha!


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 19, 2012)

^^^^ Wish I could like that.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 19, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> ^^^^ Wish I could like that.



Me too.Cant like anything......


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 19, 2012)

When I read this I lmao. I love practical jokes. 


When George Clooney was arrested on Friday during a protest at the Sudanese Embassy in Washington, D.C., the actor allegedly tried to pin his crime on pal Brad Pitt.


Clooneys cellmate and fellow protester, Fred Kramer -- executive director of Jewish World Watch -- stopped by Access Hollywood Live on Monday giving Billy Bush and Kit Hoover an account of being behind bars with the star following the protest of Sudans blockage of food and other humanitarian aid from entering the country.


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 19, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> I don't think we should ask.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2077846


That's my cousin Jorge. He has issues. Tulle issues.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2012)

Wuddnit cousin Jethro who had the tulle issues?


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 19, 2012)

..............................


----------



## ANC (Mar 19, 2012)

...but a bitch aint one of 'em.


----------



## ANC (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## mugan (Mar 20, 2012)

i know harry P Lolz are old but .........


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 20, 2012)

CinnamonGirl said:


> View attachment 2074159
> . . . . . .



whats it to ya


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## lokie (Mar 20, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> I don't think we should ask.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2077846








In fact we should ask. That why he is doing it, to raise awareness.
http://blisstree.com/live/bob-carey-pink-tutu-breast-cancer-446/

it is cute although a kilt more suits my fancy


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 20, 2012)

Just won the lottery


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 20, 2012)

I love the look on that Jersey's face. 

Edit: At least I think it's a Jersey.



lokie said:


> In fact we should ask. That why he is doing it, to raise awareness.
> http://blisstree.com/live/bob-carey-pink-tutu-breast-cancer-446/
> 
> it is cute although a kilt more suits my fancy


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 20, 2012)

-----
*Italian **Pregnancy*​


 


*An 18 year old Italian girl tells her Mom that she has missed her* *period for 2 months. Very worried, the mother goes to the drugstore and buys a pregnancy* *kit. * *The test result shows that the girl is pregnant.* *Shouting, cursing, crying, the mother says, * *'Who wasa the pig that did this to you? I want to know!' * 



*The girl picks up the phone and makes a call. * *Half an hour later, a Ferrari stops in front of their house. * *A mature and distinguished man with gray hair and impeccably* *dressed in an Armani suit steps out of a Ferrari and enters the house.* *He sits in the living room with the father, mother, and the girl and tells them: * *'Good morning, your daughter has informed me of the problem&#8217;. * *&#8216;**I can't marry her because of my personal family situation but I'll take* *charge. * *I will pay all costs and provide for your daughter for the rest of her life.* *Additionally,* *if a girl is born,** I** will bequeath a Ferrari, 2 retail stores, a townhouse, * *a beach-front villa, and a $2,000,000 bank account..* *If a boy is born**,* *my legacy will be a couple of factories and a $4,000,000* *bank account.* *If twins,* *they will receive a factory and $2,000,000 each..* *However,* *if there is a miscarriage,* *what do you suggest I do?'* *At this point, the father, who had remained silent holding a shotgun,* *places a hand firmly on the man's shoulder, looks him directly in the eyes and tells him* *"Youa gonna* *try again!"*​


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 20, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> -----
> *Italian **Pregnancy*​
> 
> 
> ...


hahahaha what about triplets?


----------



## PakaloloHui (Mar 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;bxch-yi14BE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxch-yi14BE[/video]


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 20, 2012)

PakaloloHui said:


> [video=youtube;bxch-yi14BE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxch-yi14BE[/video]


im the real mitt romney and the other ones are just masturbating...


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 20, 2012)

Can you see the funny side of this.


----------



## patlpp (Mar 20, 2012)

Does it involve a cat?


----------



## silasraven (Mar 20, 2012)

what i wouldnt give to just wrap my arms around someone like that for the rest of time.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 20, 2012)

patlpp said:


> Does it involve a cat?


No.................


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 20, 2012)

silasraven said:


> what i wouldnt give to just wrap my arms around someone like that for the rest of time.


Look closer...........


----------



## silasraven (Mar 20, 2012)

shes a he huh?


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 20, 2012)

silasraven said:


> shes a he huh?


No its a female.


----------



## silasraven (Mar 20, 2012)

my comment still stands.why is it some people can be happy for no reason? like her.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 20, 2012)

silasraven said:


> my comment still stands.why is it some people can be happy for no reason? like her.


Who said she was happy ????


----------



## silasraven (Mar 20, 2012)

look at her and i dont think anyone is going to get it


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 20, 2012)

silasraven said:


> look at her and i dont think anyone is going to get it


Keep looking. You will see


----------



## silasraven (Mar 20, 2012)

been looking tons cant find it.not enough detail in the photo.to pixulated


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 20, 2012)

silasraven said:


> been looking tons cant find it.


Its right in your face............


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 20, 2012)

Nope. Don't see it. Moving on.....


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 20, 2012)

Its right in your face.............


----------



## silasraven (Mar 20, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Its right in your face............


no one sees it dude


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 20, 2012)

silasraven said:


> no one sees it dude


Fu*k sake its clear as day


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## silasraven (Mar 20, 2012)

carnes is clear as day


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 20, 2012)

silasraven said:


> carnes is clear as day


The pic i posted is a test of your IQ level. If you cant see it then you must be stoned to the bone.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 20, 2012)

silasraven said:


> carnes is clear as day


Its not funny though ?????


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 20, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Its not funny though ?????


I have no idea what you're talking about. Explain it to us village idiots.


----------



## silasraven (Mar 20, 2012)

im sober. you found it which is why its plane as day.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 20, 2012)

silasraven said:


> im sober. you found it which is why its plane as day.


damn. I'm sober too.


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 20, 2012)

I don't see it but I'm not going to stress over it.


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Mar 20, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Its right in your face............


She has an extra index finger. It's in her mouth.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 20, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about. Explain it to us village idiots.


I cant answer that as i am not a village idiot. lol


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 20, 2012)

JohnnyGreenfingers said:


> She has an extra index finger. It's in her mouth.


Well done mate............. haaahaaaaaaaa


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Mar 20, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Well done mate............. haaahaaaaaaaa


Your game just fits into my skill set. She was cute tho, I'd hit it.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 20, 2012)

Fuck me! I went cross-eyed staring at that finger. I never thought to count her fingers. LOL


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 20, 2012)

Send the rep in please........hahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Send the rep in please........hahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


This is what i find crass. cn


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Mar 20, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Fuck me! I went cross-eyed staring at that finger. I never thought to count her fingers. LOL



It was literally the first thing I noticed when I looked at it. She should go to your house and let that goat thing gnaw the extra one off. =)


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 20, 2012)

JohnnyGreenfingers said:


> It was literally the first thing I noticed when I looked at it. She should go to your house and let that goat thing gnaw the extra one off. =)


My house??? God forbid!


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 20, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> This is what i find crass. cn


Whats crass ????????


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Mar 20, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> My house??? God forbid!


My bad. Then we'll ship her to the GoatCave. 



CATARACT said:


> Whats crass ????????


American slang for crawfish asshole. He's picking on you.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 20, 2012)

JohnnyGreenfingers said:


> My bad. Then we'll ship her to the GoatCave.
> 
> 
> 
> American slang for crawfish asshole. He's picking on you.


Yes some are happy to take rep but dont dish it out. Sad really as i rep everybody that reps me as its nice to be nice but somebody always has to rock the boat. They should get a life. Its only a website.


----------



## CinnamonGirl (Mar 20, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> OMG I was just going to post this! freaked me out. . . .


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 20, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> This is what i find crass. cn


Get over it and move on. Whats the big deal ??


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Mar 20, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Yes some are happy to take rep but dont dish it out. Sad really as i rep everybody that reps me as its nice to be nice but somebody always has to rock the boat. They should get a life. Its only a website.


I was just bullshitting. Cannabineer is as cool as the breeze that blows thru the trees. If you can't get along with him...is problem.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 20, 2012)

CinnamonGirl said:


> Carne Seca said:
> 
> 
> > OMG I was just going to post this! freaked me out. . . .
> ...


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Mar 20, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I hate clowns.


 FINE!!!!!!!


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 20, 2012)

JohnnyGreenfingers said:


> I was just bullshitting. Cannabineer is as cool as the breeze that blows thru the trees. If you can't get along with him...is problem.


I am easy to get on with but could do without people calling me names. I treat people with respect but thats just me.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Mar 20, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> I am easy to get on with but could do without people calling me names. I treat people with respect but thats just me.


Lol...played to the tune of 'you're doing it wrong'. Key of C. AHEM:

Cannabineer likes very subtle almost unrecognizable humor. The kind you have to look two or three times for, like the picture you posted. I've never seen him actually say anything rude to anyone. The problem here is, his humor is a little deeper than most people's brain pool. 
Go back and look at his post like it's one of your pictures. When you find the lolz, come back and apologize to him. Just my opinion.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 20, 2012)

JohnnyGreenfingers said:


> Lol...played to the tune of 'you're doing it wrong'. Key of C. AHEM:
> 
> Cannabineer likes very subtle almost unrecognizable humor. The kind you have to look two or three times for, like the picture you posted. I've never seen him actually say anything rude to anyone. The problem here is, his humor is a little deeper than most people's brain pool.
> Go back and look at his post like it's one of your pictures. When you find the lolz, come back and apologize to him. Just my opinion.


I did nothing wrong. I never called anybody names.


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 20, 2012)

JohnnyGreenfingers said:


> She has an extra index finger. It's in her mouth.


I would have never found it


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Mar 20, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> I did nothing wrong. I never called anybody names.


Fair enough. He's a big bear anyway. I was just clarifying. Like butta.


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Mar 20, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> I would have never found it


Sure you would've. Probably just needed a buzz. I'm a sucker for french manicures so I tend to check out girls' hands looking for them. Pure luck.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 20, 2012)

I took the hubby to the doctor. A woman in the waiting room had a manicure on her toes I was soo jealous they looked so good.


JohnnyGreenfingers said:


> Sure you would've. Probably just needed a buzz. I'm a sucker for french manicures so I tend to check out girls' hands looking for them. Pure luck.


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 20, 2012)

Dan was a single guy living at home with his father and working in thefamily business.

When he found out he was going to inherit a fortune when his sickly father died, he decided he needed to find a wife with whom to share his fortune.

One evening, at aninvestment meeting, he spotted the most beautiful woman he had ever seen. Hernatural beauty took his breath away.

"I may look like anordinary guy," he said to her, "but in just a few years, my father will die & I will inherit $200 million."

Impressed, the woman asked for his business card and three days later, she became his stepmother.
Women are so much better atfinancial planning than men.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Yes some are happy to take rep but dont dish it out. Sad really as i rep everybody that reps me as its nice to be nice but somebody always has to rock the boat. They should get a life. Its only a website.


 CATARACT, you and I have a basic difference of outlook about rep. 
When I give +rep, it is just that - a gift. I never expect reciprocity or seek to obligate the recipient in any way. How can I? Once I've given it, it's out of my hands. It's a *gift*, not a loan or a promissory.
I see +rep as a way of saying "awesome post", something way above&beyond a mere "like". I do not see it as a sort of trading card or favor that needs counting and returning. Frankly, I see viewing rep that way as corrosive to (what I perceive as) the spirit of the thing.
It's OK for you to want some rep from me. It is not OK for you to expect it as part of a tit-for-tat transaction. 
I agree that it's nice to be nice. I like being nice. However I would say it is NOT nice to spin a divergent opinion about +rep as a failure of decency on my part. 

If you can make a solid case that +rep obligates the recipient, by all means expound (but perhaps on a different thread, like one of those that you started). Until then, I find your efforts at extorting or blatantly soliciting +rep to be distasteful. And I find your insinuation/statement that I owe you rep because you repped me to be plainly offensive. cn


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Mar 20, 2012)

So rep to you is like spit vs swallow to me. Interesting.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2012)

I'd like to say that's fellatious reasoning, but I'll have to admit I don't get what you mean. cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 20, 2012)

........................


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 20, 2012)

Great tire placement


----------



## ChronicObsession (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2012)

lol ... my first reaction to the last pic in post 13612 was "nice wheels"! cn





















And now, for something completely different ...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 20, 2012)

JohnnyGreenfingers said:


> Lol...played to the tune of 'you're doing it wrong'. Key of C. AHEM:.


Maybe it's because she's A MINOR. Get it? C major... A minor? har har... har... ok, I'll shut up.


----------



## ANC (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 21, 2012)

[youtube]9YA2F_tTX1I[/youtube]


----------



## ANC (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## FranJan (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## FranJan (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;QWWsWP9bPAg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWWsWP9bPAg[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;viIOkkfKFH8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=viIOkkfKFH8[/video]


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 21, 2012)

I can't believe that guy in the wheelchair did what he did. Give that man a bud. 

[video=youtube;89fxNT1-faU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89fxNT1-faU&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 21, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> I can't believe that guy in the wheelchair did what he did.


I bet the guy he put in a choke hold was thinking the same damn thing.


----------



## ohmy (Mar 21, 2012)

FranJan said:


>


lol that was a good picture. nothing like steping out at 120+ MPH


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## tehgenoc1de (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 21, 2012)

tehgenoc1de said:


>


hahahahaha i love how oprahs fucking reaction thats hysterical


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 21, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


>


Poor cow, shoot the dogs.


----------



## FranJan (Mar 21, 2012)

Then shoot the cow, stuff cow with dogs, season, and roast for a week. Yum!


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Mar 21, 2012)

..........................


----------



## FranJan (Mar 21, 2012)

Something tells me when the cops cleared out OWS from that park in NYC last night, this guy got it extra BAD.







Wonder if he landed any keepers? Betcha the cops landed a boatload!


----------



## Razztafarai (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Mar 21, 2012)

+ rep. hahhaaaaaaa


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 21, 2012)

Stonerman Enoch said:


> ..........................View attachment 2081198


hahahahahahahahahahahahaha i bet matt is like who the fuck would make a meme about me. 
meme about me sounded weird in my head.


----------



## ANC (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## FranJan (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 21, 2012)

Meoribbit! cn


----------



## ANC (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 22, 2012)

Stonerman Enoch said:


> ..........................View attachment 2081198


LOL oh noes here we go...

its the same. i get lazy. ill switch it up for ya


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 22, 2012)

FranJan said:


>


I can't stop laughing at this. It's one of the best cat "oh shit" moments I've ever seen.


----------



## DaBong (Mar 22, 2012)

Let's all get really baked and try this.......Should be fun......Right? LOL

[video=youtube;GYW5G2kbrKk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYW5G2kbrKk&amp;feature=g-logo&amp;context=G205b152FOAAAAAAABAA[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 22, 2012)

I don't believe it not for one minute. Though I'd like to be proven wrong on this one.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 22, 2012)

[youtube]bxch-yi14BE[/youtube]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 22, 2012)

FranJan said:


>


The cat's like wHO TH HELL POLISHED THE TABLE?????


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 22, 2012)

CATARACT said:


>


it appears aqua man lost his dog.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 22, 2012)

for the gamers






for the og heads


----------



## FranJan (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 22, 2012)

for politics season


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## FranJan (Mar 22, 2012)

Reason Number 1453 why I need to go live in Canada for a while:

Fox Domestication!


----------



## ANC (Mar 22, 2012)

Animals are people too... except sheep and cattle, they are yummy.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 22, 2012)

Party cats


----------



## patlpp (Mar 22, 2012)

FranJan said:


> Reason Number 1453 why I need to go live in Canada for a while:
> 
> Fox Domestication!


Here is what could have happened............... Watch it, the dude took it like a MAN.

[video=youtube;PAPXfv3izsc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PAPXfv3izsc[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


>


I can see that this cat and your avi ape are from the same family tree ... cn


----------



## FranJan (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 22, 2012)

ANC said:


> Animals are people too... except sheep and cattle, they are yummy.


lololololol They are yummy.


----------



## 420greendream (Mar 22, 2012)

hahahaha i hate tebow!!!!


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 22, 2012)

Lmfao!!!!


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 22, 2012)

And i totally agree!!! haha


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 22, 2012)

First it was Master locks were hackable and now my car locks?


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## CinnamonGirl (Mar 23, 2012)

/ / / // / //


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 23, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


>


Like ........ &#10004;


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 23, 2012)

Just too cute not to share.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## tehgenoc1de (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 23, 2012)

Big P said:


>


ahahahahaahhahaa this killed me!!


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 23, 2012)

LmFaO...! ...!


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 23, 2012)

CaliBoy93 said:


> View attachment 2083755
> 
> LmFaO...! ...!


lmao, sent it on to my friends


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 23, 2012)

**


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 23, 2012)

*




*


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 23, 2012)

*




**




**




**




**




*


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 23, 2012)

CATARACT said:


>


hahahahaha thats hysterical


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 23, 2012)

CATARACT said:


>


like*********


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 23, 2012)

Hmmm, I have an idea....


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 23, 2012)

I want one of these.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 23, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> I want one of these.
> 
> View attachment 2083987


does it have to do the turn sideways thing?


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 23, 2012)

*




*


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 23, 2012)

* 


 
*


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 23, 2012)

* 



​ 
*


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 23, 2012)

* 


 
*


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 23, 2012)

*




*


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 23, 2012)

*




*


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 23, 2012)

*




*


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 23, 2012)

*




*


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 23, 2012)

*




*


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 23, 2012)

Oh no, just going up would be lovely.


crazyhazey said:


> does it have to do the turn sideways thing?


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 23, 2012)

* 


 
*


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 23, 2012)

* 


 
*


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 23, 2012)

*




*


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 23, 2012)

So very true. 



CATARACT said:


>


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 23, 2012)

* 


 
*


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 23, 2012)

*




*


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 23, 2012)

*




*


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 23, 2012)

I like how the girl assumes a defensive pose, thinks about it for half a second, then goes with it and punts him in the puppeis. cn


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 23, 2012)

*




*


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 23, 2012)

*




** 



 


 
​ 
*


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 23, 2012)

........................


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 23, 2012)

*




*


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 23, 2012)

CaliBoy93 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahahahaha i fucking love those videos that kids such a bitch.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 23, 2012)

*




*


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 23, 2012)

* 



​ 
*


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 23, 2012)

**


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 23, 2012)

*




*


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Mar 23, 2012)

CATARACT said:


>




My very first serious lol @ a Cataract post. I should frame this and blackmail you with it when you graduate.


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 23, 2012)

*




**




*


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 23, 2012)

**


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 23, 2012)

*




*


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 23, 2012)

* 


 
*


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 23, 2012)

*




*


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 23, 2012)

*




**




**




*


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 23, 2012)

* 


 
*


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 23, 2012)

*




*


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 23, 2012)

**


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 23, 2012)

**


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 23, 2012)

*


































 


 







*


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 23, 2012)

*




*


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 23, 2012)

Poop, poop, poop, EVERYwhere.

[video=youtube;YA82swbxyO8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=YA82swbxyO8[/video]


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## lokie (Mar 23, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> does it have to do the turn sideways thing?


Sure. so you can watch and exercise to Richard Simmons videos from the free floor space
at the side of the bed. Now get rocken to the Oldies!.  

lol. jk about the star of your chosen entertainer.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 23, 2012)

CATARACT said:


>


fa...ncy meeting you here!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 23, 2012)

Daym those boys er corn fed!


----------



## lokie (Mar 23, 2012)

JohnnyGreenfingers said:


> My very first serious lol @ a Cataract post. I should frame this and blackmail you with it when you graduate.


I do most of the cursing in my house. my grandson pointed out that I did a lot of cursing.
I told him that I rejected that and presented that I have a colorful vocabulary. He laughed about that
for a few years. A couple of years later at 12 or so he again referenced my colorful vocabulary, my response this time 
was "That may be true but I have Tourettes Syndrome and could not help it." .... "little bastard"
He is still laughing today years later. Our family has a very broad sense of humor.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 23, 2012)

*metal!
*


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 24, 2012)

*




*


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 24, 2012)

*




*


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 24, 2012)

*




*


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 24, 2012)

* 


 
*


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## MrFrance (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## CinnamonGirl (Mar 24, 2012)

spring has sprung. . .


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 24, 2012)

MrFrance said:


>


....................,.....


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 24, 2012)

Control your hood...badass


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## MrFrance (Mar 24, 2012)

badass.

i love you x


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 24, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> *metal!
> View attachment 2084572*


I think momma was screwing around a little bit it seems.


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Mar 24, 2012)

CATARACT said:


>


haha good one


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 24, 2012)

CaliBoy93 said:


>


Even the animals know, no mater where and who is looking, if it itches, it must be scratched.


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Mar 24, 2012)

Let it load


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 24, 2012)

CinnamonGirl said:


> spring has sprung. . .
> View attachment 2084759


 i HATES "extended forearm" season ... cn


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 24, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> i HATES "extended forearm" season ... cn


i remembered your avatar and i was like "oh now i get it" hahahahaha


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## lokie (Mar 24, 2012)

You must search some cool porn sites!


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 24, 2012)

lokie said:


> You must search some cool porn sites!



hahhahaaaaaaaa


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Mar 24, 2012)

Lies tho, most of us don't care.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 24, 2012)

* 


 
*


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Mar 24, 2012)

CinnamonGirl said:


> spring has sprung. . .
> View attachment 2084759


just awesome


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 24, 2012)

*




*


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 24, 2012)

* 


 
*


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 24, 2012)

tehgenoc1de said:


>


ahahahaha this killed me!


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## curious old fart (Mar 24, 2012)

*Jeff Gordon announced today that he was firing his entire pit crew. 

This announcement followed Gordon's decision to take advantage of President Obama's scheme to employ Harlem youngsters.

The decision to hire them was brought about by a recent documentary on how unemployed youths from Harlem were able to remove a set of wheels in less than 6 seconds without proper equipment, whereas Gordon's existing crew took 8 seconds with thousands of dollars of high tech equipment. It was thought to be an excellent and bold move by Gordon's management team, as most races are won or lost in the pits. 

However, Gordon got more than he bargained for. At the crews first practice, not only was the inexperienced crew able to change all 4 wheels in under 6 seconds, but within 12 seconds, they changed the paint scheme, altered the VIN number, and sold the car to Dale Earnhardt Jr. for ten cases of Budweiser, a bag of weed, and some photos of Gordon's wife in the shower. 


cof
*​


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## ganjames (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## thump easy (Mar 24, 2012)

a man what the fuck thats me how did you find me.....??????


----------



## thump easy (Mar 24, 2012)

this is my front sidehahaha just kiding lolz hahahaha


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 24, 2012)

How Easter Eggs are made:







Don't even get me going on how chocolate ones are made.


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 24, 2012)

Posted a couple of hours ago. Unbelievable voice out of the most unusual person. If you want just to hear his voice go to 1:45

[video=youtube;41IS2OKqq1w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41IS2OKqq1w[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 24, 2012)

Slo-mo chipmunk. too cute.

[video=youtube;jO3dwUKULOE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jO3dwUKULOE[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 24, 2012)

Now I know why I liked fishing. 

http://rmirror.net/r/videos/comments/radt4/well_you_dont_see_that_every_day_while_fishing/


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 24, 2012)

Whenever the moyels' convention hits town ... cn


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 24, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> Now I know why I liked fishing.
> 
> http://rmirror.net/r/videos/comments/radt4/well_you_dont_see_that_every_day_while_fishing/


lol at the guy in the boat not speaking ... but saying it all.

I can totally see him come home, kiss the wife on the cheek and say "didn't catch a fucking thing today." cn


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 24, 2012)

View attachment 2085802


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 24, 2012)

.............................


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 24, 2012)

View attachment 2086039


----------



## CinnamonGirl (Mar 24, 2012)

. . . . . ..


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## ChronicObsession (Mar 24, 2012)

Gay bacon, hmmm, I wonder more about these strange rainbow pigs more than what they did with their anus/penises. That is shocking. And it's fucking sugary???


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 24, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> Posted a couple of hours ago. Unbelievable voice out of the most unusual person. If you want just to hear his voice go to 1:45
> 
> [video=youtube;41IS2OKqq1w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41IS2OKqq1w[/video]


I cried. That young man has an amazing gift and I hope he gets the training he needs. Wow.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 25, 2012)

I loved the way every one was judging him before he started!
The rest was just unbelievable!!


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 25, 2012)

If you guys liked that one this guy is AMAZING. I can honestly say it's the best I think I have ever seen on a guitar. 

[video=youtube;6VAkOhXIsI0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=6VAkOhXIsI0[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 25, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> I loved the way every one was judging him before he started!
> The rest was just unbelievable!!


As soon as that guy opened his mouth i knew he was a winner. Good luck to him and he is only 17. Great voice.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 25, 2012)

Cows being released into their spring pasture for the first time this year. 

http://rmirror.net/r/videos/comments/rclm6/some_excited_cows_being_released_from_their/


----------



## FranJan (Mar 25, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> View attachment 2085953.............................


Holy shit, whatta look. That kid's scarred for life and you know everytime that women sees that picture she's gonna wish she had that mask on. LOL. I love my crazy planet somedays!


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 25, 2012)

Do you remember this video?

[video=youtube;B5D90qqIsqk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5D90qqIsqk&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 25, 2012)

I believe this is the result of the last video.

[video=youtube;_YHBe_nScg4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YHBe_nScg4&amp;feature=g-vrec&amp;context=G2cd9ecbRVAAAAAAAACg[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 25, 2012)

Carne, this one made me cry for the right reason. I wish there were more people like them. 

[video]http://rmirror.net/r/videos/comments/rc382/blind_homeless_dog_rescued/[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> Cows being released into their spring pasture for the first time this year.
> 
> http://rmirror.net/r/videos/comments/rclm6/some_excited_cows_being_released_from_their/


I like happy cows! Their slime is pinker. cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 25, 2012)

I had a discussion about pink slime with a major supermarket chain last Friday. I received an invitation for fresh meat products without pink slime custom made while I wait and at less than store price. I think they offered it just to shut me up. Which if you know me doesn't work too well.


cannabineer said:


> I like happy cows! Their slime is pinker. cn


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> I had a discussion about pink slime with a major supermarket chain last Friday. I received an invitation for fresh meat products without pink slime custom made while I wait and at less than store price. I think they offered it just to shut me up. Which if you know me doesn't work too well.


"Custom made" suggests that they use it and want to continue using it. Yah, I can see that that wouldn't shut you up. Me, otoh ... I can't find a supplier. Imagine the glories of my lean, finely-textured meat loaf. cn


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 25, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> "Custom made" suggests that they use it and want to continue using it. Yah, I can see that that wouldn't shut you up. Me, otoh ... I can't find a supplier. Imagine the glories of my lean, finely-textured meat loaf. cn


They are still using it. Do not use any ground meat product that arrives to the store prepackagedunless it is marked organic, pure angus, or natural. Stores do not, in general, use pink slime in their store made hamburger. 

Now this tidbit. Originally pink slime had too much ammonia in it that you could smell it and some said taste it. So they reduced the amount of ammonia needed and now we have e coli poisonings. If they didn't use pink slime e coli would be greatly diminished since they are in fact introducing e coli contaminated meat into an entirely wholesome food..


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 25, 2012)

Back on topic..................


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2012)

They reduced the ammonia because some said they could taste it. I'll gladly endure an arguable soupçon of spirit of staghorn in return for certain bug death. cn


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2012)

Okay, WW, my researches brought me to this.

http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/headlines/2012/03/pink-slime-taste-test/

Move over; i'm joining your side. I can deal with ammonia. i can deal with centrifugation. I can deal with crème de nameless critter. But I will not, i won't, I get all exercised about the thought of accepting ... poor taste and texture. Not gonna support that. I absolutely reserve the right to be a doyen of poor taste around here, but my food need not imitate. No comments about my texture please. cn


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 25, 2012)

Back on topic.................


----------



## FranJan (Mar 25, 2012)

Pink Slime is actually a safe and natural by-product given to us by Mother Gaea herself! It's completely harmless and totally safe for mass-consumption. You people are daft. 

































See? 
Now can I have more kitties? Please....


----------



## AMileHigh (Mar 25, 2012)

FranJan said:


>



Wtf is that?


----------



## CinnamonGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

. . . . . . .


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## FranJan (Mar 25, 2012)

^^^Thank You^^^


----------



## JustCoasting (Mar 25, 2012)

CinnamonGirl said:


> View attachment 2087566
> . . . . . . .


At least you piss on every country equally.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 25, 2012)

CinnamonGirl said:


> View attachment 2087566
> . . . . . . .


Goody im in the stoner section!


----------



## neosapien (Mar 25, 2012)

..........................


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 25, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> Carne, this one made me cry for the right reason. I wish there were more people like them.
> 
> [video]http://rmirror.net/r/videos/comments/rc382/blind_homeless_dog_rescued/[/video]


Honey, let your heart not be troubled. We are out there every day trying to make a difference.

[video=youtube;hsKKMV1RRN0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsKKMV1RRN0&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 25, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> If you guys liked that one this guy is AMAZING. I can honestly say it's the best I think I have ever seen on a guitar.


If you liked that one, you'll love this one:


[video=youtube;-f_nQd-omVA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-f_nQd-omVA[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2012)

AMileHigh said:


> Wtf is that?


Menopause reified ... cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 25, 2012)

Found this. It's an interesting vid. Animation of Capt. Sullenburger landing in the Hudson from outside and the view that the pilot had from takeoff to landing.. 
[video=youtube;tE_5eiYn0D0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tE_5eiYn0D0[/video]


----------



## FranJan (Mar 25, 2012)

AMileHigh said:


> Wtf is that?



My guess it is Lindsay Lohan the 12th, but it could be the 11th. I've lost track of these things nowadays now that I stopped reading newspapers.


Actually it's just a slime mold (Wolf Milk Slime Mold the site states) 

On the tree.

Not Miss Lohan.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 25, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> Found this. It's an interesting vid. Animation of Capt. Sullenburger landing in the Hudson from outside and the view that the pilot had from takeoff to landing..
> [video=youtube;tE_5eiYn0D0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tE_5eiYn0D0[/video]


That man was obliviously a hero by refusing to fly over the city. He took an emergency approach over the river to avoid crashing into the city. He was not going to endanger those on the ground and took the water landing. That is a pair of balls because he was not only worried about those on the plane, he was NOT going to endanger those on the ground. He knew he was fucked and did not attempt to harm others trying to save himself. That is a man! I know he is now retired, but I would fly with him any day.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2012)

FranJan said:


> My guess it is Lindsay Lohan the 12th, but it could be the 11th. I've lost track of these things nowadays now that I stopped reading newspapers.
> 
> 
> Actually it's just a slime mold (Wolf Milk Slime Mold the site states)
> ...


 The fungus (unless, like some cladists, you assign the slime molds their own kingdom) did look like a larval Blue Waffle, you must admit. cn


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 25, 2012)

Back on track again...............


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 25, 2012)

Don't worry CAT we'll just talk around you. Post away.


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Mar 25, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> Don't worry CAT we'll just talk around you. Post away.


This thread is for funny pics not general gossip but carry on as i will be sticking with the programme.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## malignant (Mar 25, 2012)

threads get hijacked all the time, try not to get too frustrated the t&t person will clean it up if it gets bad.


----------



## CinnamonGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

. . . ... . ..


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2012)

^Like.^ cn


----------



## CinnamonGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;VJ-syLh4JV0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJ-syLh4JV0&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## CinnamonGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

To: Cn, these were making me laugh. . .for a variety of reasons. . .  Thanks for the rep-- you're an adorable bear.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2012)

Awesome, CG! cn


----------



## ANC (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## MrFrance (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## MrFrance (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## MrFrance (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## MrFrance (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## MrFrance (Mar 26, 2012)

the grist of the situation ...


Chemistry Question--------------------------The following is supposedly an actual question given on a University of Washington mid-term chemistry exam.The answer by one student to the bonus question was so "profound" that the professor shared it with colleagues, via the Internet, which is, of course, why we now have the pleasure of enjoying it as well.

Bonus Question: Is Hell exothermic (gives off heat) or endothermic (absorbs heat)? Most of the students wrote proofs of their beliefs using Boyle's Law (gas cools when it expands and heats when it is compressed) or some variant. One student, however, wrote the following:

First, we need to know how the mass of Hell is changing in time. So we need to know the rate at which souls are moving into Hell and the rate at which they are leaving. I think that we can safely assume that once a soul gets to Hell, it will not leave. Therefore, no souls are leaving. As for how many souls are entering Hell, let's look at the different Religions that exist in the world today. Most of these religions state that if you are not a member of their religion, you will go to Hell. Since there is more than one of these religions and since people do not belong to more than one religion, we can project that all souls go to Hell. With birth and death rates as they are, we can expect the number of souls in Hell to increase exponentially. Now, we look at the rate of change of the volume in Hell because Boyle's Law states that in order for the temperature and pressure in Hell to stay the same, the volume of Hell has to expand proportionately as souls are added.This gives two possibilities: 1. If Hell is expanding at a slower rate than the rate at which souls enter Hell, then the temperature and pressure in Hell will increase until all Hell breaks loose. 2. If Hell is expanding at a rate faster than the increase of souls in Hell, then the temperature and pressure will drop until Hell freezes over. So which is it?If we accept the postulate given to me by Teresa during my Freshman year that, "it will be a cold day in Hell before I sleep with you," and take into account the fact that I slept with her last night, then number 2 must be true, and thus I am sure that Hell is exothermic and has already frozen over.The corollary of this theory is that since Hell has frozen over, it follows that it is not accepting any more souls and is therefore, extinct... leaving only Heaven and thereby proving the existence of a divine being which explains why, last night, Teresa kept shouting, "Oh my God." THIS STUDENT RECEIVED THE ONLY "A"


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## MrFrance (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## MrFrance (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## MrFrance (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## MrFrance (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## MrFrance (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## MrFrance (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## MrFrance (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## MrFrance (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## MrFrance (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## MrFrance (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 26, 2012)

Holy shite, ANC. The first guys looks like he is lucky to have his head attached. And who would kick someone else's kid? Idiot. Loved it. Oh, the chick on the treadmill was awesome too. 



ANC said:


>


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 26, 2012)

you mean there is urinal courtesy rules?


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 26, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> you mean there is urinal courtesy rules?


only if you are a gansta who doesn't give a fuck.


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## MrFrance (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## MrFrance (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 26, 2012)

France:

My husband and I went to Vegas. Had a good time too. 

We were downtown at the Four Queens. My hubby likes to sit and play the machines, poker, black jack, etc., so I wandered away and was just enjoying myself. 

When I wandered past him again. He grabbed my arm and said, 'Where the hell have you been? I need to take a piss so bad I can taste it.' He got up and ran for the restroom and I sat down and played his machine.

He came back and said, 'That's it let's cash out.' Which is something he never, ever says. So in the cab going back to the Strip I asked what went wrong. He said that he was undoing his flying and raced up to a urinal and started to piss like a race horse and a young man in his 20's leaned over his shoulder and said, 

'Pretty good pressure for an old man'. 

I thought I was going to pee my pants when he told me. It must be 10 years since then and I still get a tickle out of it.


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## MrFrance (Mar 26, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> France:
> 
> My husband and I went to Vegas. Had a good time too.
> 
> ...


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## MrFrance (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## MrFrance (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Mar 26, 2012)

patlpp said:


> This one too if you don't mind.


I cant see the pics.


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 26, 2012)

patlpp said:


> Could you explain this LOL ? I'm stumped.


it's a private joke man


----------



## ANC (Mar 26, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> you mean there is urinal courtesy rules?


yep, take a urinal on the end with as many empty urinals as possible between you and the next guy.
Oh, and keep your eyes on your own business.


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 26, 2012)

patlpp said:


> Damn, I don't know what I'm missing on this one. Please explain, I must be high


you'll figure it out ...


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 26, 2012)

CATARACT said:


>


like.................


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## patlpp (Mar 26, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> you mean there is urinal courtesy rules?


Yes, there are many. Here is a vid explaining it all WW

[video=youtube;IzO1mCAVyMw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzO1mCAVyMw[/video].


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 26, 2012)

Everyone knows the rules but some guys still look..


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2012)

^like.^ cn


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 26, 2012)

*Morning...

*


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2012)

Hey ... I'm tubbin. cn


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## MrFrance (Mar 26, 2012)

[youtube]2awVw-_KNCc[/youtube]


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

*These shirts became avail for sale today, the man pictured is hispanic.*


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 26, 2012)

...............


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 26, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> *These shirts became avail for sale today, the man pictured is hispanic.*


The news are calling the shooter a "white" Hispanic for fuck sake. Got to make sure it is a white persons fault.


----------



## Total Head (Mar 26, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> The news are calling the shooter a "white" Hispanic for fuck sake. Got to make sure it is a white persons fault.


i guess people have a hard time calling someone hispanic when his last name is zimmerman. kind of like an asian dude named billy jones. i've been lol'ing at the "white hispanic" label myself. i guess a hispanic guy gets to call himself white if he shoots a black kid. if he goes to prison, who will "his people" be?

the shirts are corny, also. way to solidify misinformation and foster brotherhood in troubling times


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 26, 2012)

LOL even the puters are in on it


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 26, 2012)

woodsmaneh! said:


> View attachment 2089504
> 
> LOL even the puters are in on it



...oh, that is funny.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 26, 2012)

^

[video=youtube;09e_naTLVxo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09e_naTLVxo[/video]

"You need coolin', baby, I'm not foolin'"


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 26, 2012)

patlpp said:


> Yes, there are many. Here is a vid explaining it all WW
> 
> [video=youtube;IzO1mCAVyMw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzO1mCAVyMw[/video].




I had no idea that dudes were so paranoid. 

I think that hitting the restroom as a chick is sooo much easier. lol.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 26, 2012)

@ "Eye" I just got that. Funny as fuck.


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 26, 2012)

CATARACT said:


>


OMG, I can't believe she didn't make them blank out her face.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 26, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> @ "Eye" I just got that. Funny as fuck.



...one good turn deserves another. Keep it up, I chuckle much


----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 26, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> I had no idea that dudes were so paranoid.
> 
> I think that hitting the restroom as a chick is sooo much easier. lol.



...I had to pee in a trough at an outdoor music event. It's amazing how many guys don't get it. Erm...


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 26, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...one good turn deserves another. Keep it up, I chuckle much


I shall do my best buddy.


----------



## patlpp (Mar 26, 2012)

CATARACT said:


>


*I'd just grab the redi-whip on the bottom shelf there and go to town with her. spray it between the flaps of her firm buttocks and sniff out the smegma-like substances fermenting all about. *


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 26, 2012)

Yuck!!! Cottage cheese is now on special at refrigerator one.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 26, 2012)

@ Pat. You sure about that. She only costs $5 a shot. I have her number. hahahahaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 26, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> Yuck!!! Cottage cheese is now on special at refrigerator one.



...nice! You mean there's more than one fridge? Ok...sorry, dumb question


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 26, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...nice! You mean there's more than one fridge? Ok...sorry, dumb question



roflmfao....


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 26, 2012)

Streaking Fail

[youtube]GcFGQrldONE[/youtube]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## MrFrance (Mar 26, 2012)

[youtube]wzlEDAuKlo4[/youtube]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## MrFrance (Mar 26, 2012)

[youtube]7gmXXo3NcjY[/youtube]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## MrFrance (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## MrFrance (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## MrFrance (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## MrFrance (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## MrFrance (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## MrFrance (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## MrFrance (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## MrFrance (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## MrFrance (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## MrFrance (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## MrFrance (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## patlpp (Mar 27, 2012)

MrFrance said:


>





MrFrance said:


>





MrFrance said:


>





MrFrance said:


>





MrFrance said:


>





MrFrance said:


>


I can not see any of these posts? Please, Mr France I surrender.


----------



## ANC (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## MrFrance (Mar 27, 2012)

just woke up. yes mr moderator i will delete those posts ????? not sure why the tags didn't reg was just links from goggle images 

peace and love


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 27, 2012)

you see i can see them all not sure which ones to move ... 

mr moderator if you still cant see anything (blank posts???) let me know and i'lld elete everything or can give you my password so you can do it? tell me what to do, i await your instruction


----------



## ANC (Mar 27, 2012)

becasue you probably saved them to your PC, and then linked the file address on your PC.


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## MrFrance (Mar 27, 2012)

can you see the post above?


----------



## lokie (Mar 27, 2012)

MrFrance said:


> can you see the post above?


Yes.......


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## CinnamonGirl (Mar 27, 2012)

creative smoking. . . . .


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 27, 2012)

CATARACT said:


>


*
Damn is there some heroin in the spliff?*


----------



## ANC (Mar 27, 2012)

Hie eyes are looking like mouse pussies in his head.


----------



## DaBong (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 27, 2012)

Subject: Fwd: Little Hodiaki


The teacher said, "Let's begin by reviewing some American history.

Who said 'Give me Liberty , or give me Death'?"

She saw a sea of blank faces, except for Little Hodiaki a bright foreign
exchange student from Japan , who had his hand up: 'Patrick Henry, 1775', he
said.

'Very good!'

Who said, 'Government of the People, by the People, for the People, shall
not perish from the Earth?'

Again, no response except from Little Hodiaki, 'Abraham Lincoln, 1863'.

'Excellent!' said the teacher continuing, 'let's try one a bit more
difficult...'

Who said, 'Ask not what your country can do for you, but what you can do for
your country?'

Once again, Hodiaki's was the only hand in the air and he said: 

'John F. Kennedy, 1961'.

The teacher snapped at the class, 'Class, you should be ashamed of
yourselves, Little Hodiaki isn't from this country and he knows more about
our history than you do.'

She heard a loud whisper: 'F . . k the Japs,'

'Who said that? I want to know right now!' she angrily demanded.

Little Hodiaki put his hand up, 'General MacArthur, 1945.'

At that point, a student in the back said, 'I'm gonna puke.'

The teacher glared around and asks, 'All right! Now who said that!?'

Again, Little Hodiaki said, 'George Bush to the Japanese Prime Minister,
1991.'

Now furious, another student yelled, 'Oh yeah? Suck this!'

Little Hodiaki jumped out of his chair waving his hand and shouted to the
teacher, 'Bill Clinton, to Monica Lewinsky, 1997!'

Now with almost mob hysteria someone said, 'You little ****. If you say
anything else, I'll kill you.'

Little Hodiaki frantically yelled at the top of his voice, "Michael Jackson
to the child witness testifying against him, 2004.'

The teacher fainted.

As the class gathered around the teacher on the floor, someone said, 'Oh
****, We're screwed!'

Little Hodiaki said quietly, 'The Toronto Maple Leafs 2012.'


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 27, 2012)

^^^ like^^^


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 27, 2012)

^^^ Number one made me no shit laugh out loud!


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 27, 2012)

This will make you feel good inside. 

Dirty Harry this is for you. 

"http://elcomercio.pe/player/1384898


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 27, 2012)

^^ I aprove! Especially since I am a Catholic boy who hates seafood. I am strictly catch and release.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 27, 2012)

^^^ like ^^^


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## BDBandit (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## CinnamonGirl (Mar 28, 2012)

ANC said:


>


OMG that one killed me--lololol


----------



## ANC (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## ant1408 (Mar 28, 2012)

this thread is the shit and so is ANC's avatar


----------



## SirShmokeAlot225 (Mar 28, 2012)

Johnnyorganic said:


> What's *funny* is that people here are actually *smoking* that shite instead of *growing* their own quality smoke.
> 
> To get the thread back on topic:


epic movie!!


----------



## FranJan (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey ANC that gif woke my ass up more than my coffee!


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 28, 2012)

Obama and Harper in Canada have the same thoughts on weed. It destroys lives if you smoke it..


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## SirShmokeAlot225 (Mar 28, 2012)

This is a real sign from a bar in Zermatt hahahaha.​


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 28, 2012)

PANTIES ON A PLANE

Three large black ladies were getting ready to take a plane trip for the very first time..

The first lady said, 'I don't know bout y'all, but I'm gunna put me on sum hot pink panties beefo' I gets on dat plane.'
Why you gonna wear dem fo?' the other two asked.
The first replied, 'Cause, if dat plane goes down and I'm out dare laying butt-up in a conefield, dey gonna find me first.'

The second lady said, 'Well, then I'm a-gonna wear me some floeresant orange panties.'

'Why you gonna wear dem?' the others asked.

The second lady answered, 'Cause if dis hare plane is goin' down and I be floating butt-up in the oshun, dey can see me first.'

The third lady says, 'Well, I'm not gonna wear any panties.
'What? No panties?' the others asked in disbelief.

The third lady says, 'Dat's right girlfriends, you hears me right. I ain't wearing no panties cos, honey, dey always look for da Black Box first'



*and . . . .
*

Two Mexicans are riding a bicycle on a road about 15 miles outside of Lafayette , LA. One of the bike's tires goes flat and they start hitching a lift back into town. A friendly trucker stops to see if he can help and the Mexicans ask him for a ride. He tells them they can ride in the trailer if they could fit in with 20,000 bowling balls he is hauling.

They manage to squeeze themselves and their bike into the back and the driver shuts the doors and gets on his way. Wanting to make up time the trucker speeds up. Sure enough a blonde cop pulls him over for speeding.

The officer asks the driver what he is carrying, to which the driver jokingly replies "Mexican eggs."

The Blond Lady Cop obviously doesn't believe this so she takes a look in the trailer. She opens the back door and shocked, quickly shuts it and locks it. She calls for immediate backup from headquarters, the Border Patrol and the Swat Team.

The dispatcher asks what emergency she has that requires so many officers. "I stopped a Tractor-Trailer with 20,000 Mexican eggs in it... two have hatched and they've already stolen a bicycle."



*finally . . . .*

Anna had lost her husband almost four years ago.

Her daughter was constantly calling her and urging her to get back into the world.

Finally, Anna said she'd go out, but didn't know anyone.

Her daughter immediately replied, "Mom I have someone for you to meet."

Well, it was an immediate hit.

They took to one another and after dating for six weeks,
he asked her to join him for a weekend in Vermont ..

Their first night there, she undressed as he did, there she stood nude, except for a pair of black lacy panties; he was in his birthday suit.

Looking her over, he asked, "Why the black panties?"

She replied: "My breasts you can fondle, my body is yours to explore, but down there I am still mourning."

He knew he was not getting lucky that night.

The following night was the same--she stood there wearing the black panties, and he was in his birthday suit--but now he was wearing a black condom .

She looked at him and asked: "What's with the black condom?"

He replied,

"I Want to offer my deepest condolences."


----------



## N0iZ (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## N0iZ (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## N0iZ (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## N0iZ (Mar 28, 2012)

*Turtles in a Half Shell *


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 28, 2012)

N0iZ said:


>




that is a super picture x


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## SirShmokeAlot225 (Mar 28, 2012)

CaliBoy93 said:


>


ahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 28, 2012)

​


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 28, 2012)

^^^^Is that my wife??^^^^
^^LIKE^^


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 28, 2012)

Ummm WTF?? lol!! (read the names)


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## SirShmokeAlot225 (Mar 28, 2012)

CaliBoy93 said:


> Ummm WTF?? lol!! (read the names)


ok i could totally handle the first two but the dog drool i dont think i could stomach considering i have a 90lb dog who drools some nastynessssss and the thought of drinking that makes me want to barf uncontrollably.
but thats pretty funny lol.

LOL It's *SODAsgusting* hahahahahaha


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 28, 2012)

haha i wouldnt be able to drink it! the name fits the color wayyyyyy to well lol


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 28, 2012)

........... Interesting. lol


----------



## SirShmokeAlot225 (Mar 28, 2012)

CaliBoy93 said:


> ........... Interesting. lol


oh you know they were stoned.


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 28, 2012)

LMFAO! Stoners dream......


----------



## SirShmokeAlot225 (Mar 28, 2012)

omg that looks hella good haha. MMMMMMM chocolate!!


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 28, 2012)

I want a chocolate zombie bunny!!!!!


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 28, 2012)

STONER SNACK.


----------



## SirShmokeAlot225 (Mar 28, 2012)

CaliBoy93 said:


> I want a chocolate zombie bunny!!!!!


Double Tap!!!!


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## lokie (Mar 28, 2012)

CaliBoy93 said:


>


I do not usually fall for the grilled cheese but I must say that makes me salivate! munchies anyone?


----------



## SirShmokeAlot225 (Mar 28, 2012)

CaliBoy93 said:


>



hahahahahaha thats great.


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 28, 2012)

hahahaha remember them? this was such a stoner movie in the 90s.


----------



## SirShmokeAlot225 (Mar 28, 2012)

CaliBoy93 said:


> hahahaha remember them? this was such a stoner movie in the 90s.


aw man what movie is that!? i was born in the 90s lol so i think i missed it.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 28, 2012)

Joe's Apartment!!! cn


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 28, 2012)

CaliBoy93 said:


>


That is what lesbians see in the morning if they get hungry before the morning shower.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 28, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> That is what lesbians see in the morning if they get hungry before the morning shower.


LIKE!+ Ten Fukn Chara....


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 28, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> That is what lesbians see in the morning if they get hungry before the morning shower.


Oh my, you have just ruined Grilled Cheese for me.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 28, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> Oh my, you have just ruined Grilled Cheese for me.


Sorry, but you got to admit that was funny...god bless the little pigmies...Larry The Cable Guy.


----------



## SirShmokeAlot225 (Mar 28, 2012)

a friend of mines a tattoo artist/piercer and someone asked him what its like to pierce a fat bitches vagina and this is his version of it hahaha he painted them a picture literally!! LOL


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 28, 2012)

SirShmokeAlot225 said:


> View attachment 2096211
> 
> a friend of mines a tattoo artist/piercer and someone asked him what its like to pierce a fat bitches vagina and this is his version of it hahaha he painted them a picture literally!! LOL


Damn, it looks angry!


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 28, 2012)

I am trying to eat here. hahaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## SirShmokeAlot225 (Mar 28, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> I am trying to eat here. hahaaaaaaaaaa


hows that nasty vagina? i mean hows that grilled cheese? lol


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 28, 2012)

SirShmokeAlot225 said:


> hows that nasty vagina? i mean hows that grilled cheese? lol


hahahaaaaaaa I had my burger and now still have the munchies.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 28, 2012)

...............*at least 10 characters.*


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## SirShmokeAlot225 (Mar 28, 2012)

CATARACT said:


>



hahahahahaha!!!!! LIKE!!!


----------



## Total Head (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## lokie (Mar 28, 2012)

Total Head said:


>


Damn, most of the chicks I dated could have been from
"Special Ed" all of them could have learned a thing or 2 from
a "Special Head" class.


----------



## ANC (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## CinnamonGirl (Mar 29, 2012)

. . . . ... . . .


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> Oh my, you have just ruined Grilled Cheese for me.


I don't get it.....


----------



## ANC (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## carl.burnette (Mar 29, 2012)

This is Why you don't go down on your wife in the morning!!! 
4e m


caliboy93 said:


>


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I don't get it.....


Hope you can see the grilled cheese separating. 





Originally Posted by *CaliBoy93*  






That is what lesbians see in the morning if they get hungry before the morning shower.


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 29, 2012)

[h=1]That Arrow Is Pointing to a Black Holea NORMAL Black Hole[/h]


----------



## ANC (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## DST (Mar 29, 2012)

Disclaimer: The wife sent me it, blame it on her.......

[youtube]IwPHy17Iu6E[/youtube]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 29, 2012)

..............


----------



## N0iZ (Mar 29, 2012)

Love Gotye, & this made me crack up 



DST said:


> Disclaimer: The wife sent me it, blame it on her.......
> 
> [youtube]IwPHy17Iu6E[/youtube]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Mar 29, 2012)

..........


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 29, 2012)

Jer La Mota said:


> ..........


likelikelike. cn


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Josh3235 (Mar 29, 2012)

woodsmaneh! said:


> View attachment 2097436


Thats a good one! lol


----------



## ANC (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Mar 30, 2012)

Thats funny as fuck. ROFLMFAO


----------



## SirShmokeAlot225 (Mar 30, 2012)

CinnamonGirl said:


> View attachment 2096450
> . . . . ... . . .


man i wish they had protests like that nowadays i would totally be in that shit.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## SirShmokeAlot225 (Mar 30, 2012)

CATARACT said:


>


Fa Kin Su Pah!!!!!!!


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 30, 2012)

su pa du pa.......


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 30, 2012)

..............................


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 30, 2012)

This was just too good not to post somewhere. What a use for pallets.

Please silence your cell phones. Refreshments and snacks are BYO. Enjoy the show!


----------



## BDBandit (Mar 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;eMEyqhIDbfQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMEyqhIDbfQ&amp;feature=g-u-u&amp;context=G23072d7FUAAAAAAAAAA[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;E4w41tYv-wI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=E4w41tYv-wI[/video]


----------



## golddog (Mar 30, 2012)

*A US Navy cruiser anchore**d **in Mississippi for a week's shore leave. The first evening, the ship's 

Captain received the following note from the wife of a very wealthy and influential plantation owner:

"Dear Captain, Thursday will be my daughter Melinda's Debutante Ball. I would like you to send four well-mannered, handsome, unmarried officers in their formal dress uniforms to attend the dance. 

They should arrive promptly at 8:00 PM prepared for an evening of polite Southern conversation. They should be excellent dancers, as they will be the escorts of lovely refined young ladies. One last point: No Jews please."
*
*Sending a written message by his own yeoman, the captain replied: *

*Madam, thank you for your invitation. In order to present the widest possible knowledge base for polite conversation, I am sending four of my best and most prized officers* *.One is a lieutenant commander, and a graduate of Annapolis with an additional Masters degree from MIT in 
fluid technologies and ship design. *











*The second is a Lieutenant, one of our helicopter pilots, and a graduat**e** of Northwestern University in Chicag**o,** with a BS i**n** Aeronautical Engineering. His Masters Degree and PhD. In Aeronautical and Mechanical Engineering are from Texas Tech University and he is also an astronaut candidate.
*

*The third officer is also a lieutenant, with degrees in both computer systems and information technology from SMU and he is awaiting notification on his Doctoral Dissertation from Cal Tech. *









*Finally, the fourth officer, also a lieutenant commander, is our ships doctor, with an undergraduate degree from the University of Georgia and his medical degree is fro**m** the University of North Carolina . We are very proud of him, as he is also a senior fellow in Trauma Surgery at Bethesda .
*
*Upon receiving this letter, Melindas mother was quite excited and looked forward to Thursday with pleasure. Her daughter would be escorted by four handsome naval officers without peer (and the other women in her social circle would be insanely jealous).
*
*At precisely 8:00 PM on* *Thursday, Melinda's mother heard a polite rap at the door which she opened to find, in full dress uniform, four very handsome, smiling Black officers. 

Her mouth fell open, but pulling herself together, she stammered, "There must be some mistake."
*
*"No, Madam," said the first officer. "Captain GOLDBERG never makes mistakes."

*


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 30, 2012)

This was taken by Chris Austin, outside of Charlotte, NC.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## browen (Mar 30, 2012)

thats pretty damn cool lol


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 30, 2012)

CATARACT said:


>


Like this if you said every one of these out loud with a racist Asian ascent


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 30, 2012)

future troll


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## FranJan (Mar 31, 2012)

Winter Woman, that kid with the ball. Owwwwwwwwwwwwwww! Hope he was a brat at least!


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## CinnamonGirl (Mar 31, 2012)

. . . . . .


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 31, 2012)

Your at it again m8.....can't see a fucking thing. lol


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Mar 31, 2012)

Found this classic pic


----------



## CinnamonGirl (Mar 31, 2012)

Stonerman Enoch said:


> Found this classic picView attachment 2099497


^^^like^^^^ there is a documentary about that guy and his family--extreme something?? gah--I can't remember the name but it's on Netflix--it''s really great. They train eagles from birth to hunt for them. . . . .btw I like your new location


----------



## ANC (Mar 31, 2012)

Ironicaly that man has more freedom than ANY american.


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;W2bOED5LzZw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=W2bOED5LzZw[/video]

Unbelievable


----------



## CinnamonGirl (Mar 31, 2012)

^^like
dang, she makes 86 look good!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 31, 2012)

ANC said:


> Ironicaly that man has more freedom than ANY american.


right..,. try to walk around the city on your donkey & hawk looking like that. the cops would come with the quickness.


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 31, 2012)

Samuel ...


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## MrFrance (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## curious old fart (Mar 31, 2012)

for the co-ordinated
[video=youtube_share;xqNE1m0mYrE]http://youtu.be/xqNE1m0mYrE[/video]


cof


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 31, 2012)

OHHHH that was quality, cof! I lol'd often. cn


----------



## Jer La Mota (Mar 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;XGvMur9Qtos]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=XGvMur9Qtos[/video]


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## MrFrance (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 31, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 2100268



Id be interested in helping make some cream pies


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 1, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Id be interested in helping make some cream pies


You and every other man on this site except maybe Carne.


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 1, 2012)

COF, I thoroughly enjoyed that laughed a lot. I didn't know you could hurt yourself or others in so many ways. lol.


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;jkJ7UV8Fs48]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkJ7UV8Fs48&amp;feature=g-vrec&amp;context=G288e8fdRVAAAAAAAAAA[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm glad ya'll enjoy them. You don't know whether to laugh or wince...so here's another one
[video=youtube_share;60xc9aJx-a4]http://youtu.be/60xc9aJx-a4[/video]


cof

youtube under extreme idiots


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 1, 2012)

I loved how the car folded in two.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> You and every other man on this site except maybe Carne.


 Count me into that select group, WW ... she's half my weight and less than half my age. cn


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 1, 2012)

*For the readers...

Moral of this story is* [HR][/HR] This is a story about
A Fly, a Fish, a Bear
A Hunter, a Mouse and a Cat.


There is a moral to this story....

In the dead of summer, a fly was resting among leaves beside a stream.

The hot, dry fly said to no one in particular,


'Gosh....if I go down three inches,
I will feel the mist
from the water and I will be refreshed.'

There was a fish in the water thinking,




'Gosh....if that fly goes down three inches, I can eat him.'

There was a bear on the shore thinking,


'Gosh....if that fly goes down three inches,
that fish will jump for the fly....
and I will grab the fish!!'




It also happened that a hunter was

farther up the bank
of the lake preparing to eat a cheese sandwich....



'

Gosh,' he thought, 'if that fly goes

down three inches....
and that fish leaps for it....
that bear will expose himself and grab for the fish.
I'll shoot the bear and have a proper lunch.'

Now, you probably think this is
enough activity on one river bank,
but I can tell you there's more....



A wee mouse by the hunter's foot was thinking,

'Gosh, if that fly goes down three inches....
and that fish jumps for that fly....
and that bear grabs for that fish....
the dumb hunter will shoot the bear
and drop his cheese sandwich.'


A cat lurking in the bushes took in this scene and thought,
(as was fashionable to do on the banks of
this particular river around lunch time)





'Gosh....if that fly goes down three inches....
and that fish jumps for that fly,
and that bear grabs for that fish,
and that hunter shoots that bear,
and that mouse makes off with the cheese sandwich,
then I can have mouse for lunch.'




The poor fly is finally so hot and so dry that he
heads down for the cooling mist of the water.

The fish swallows the fly....


The bear grabs the fish....



The hunter shoots the bear....



The mouse grabs the cheese sandwich....

The cat jumps for the mouse....
The mouse ducks....




The cat falls into the water and drowns.


NOW, The Moral Of The Story....

Whenever a fly goes down three inches,





some pussies gonna be in serious danger.


----------



## CinnamonGirl (Apr 1, 2012)

^like^^ I'm so high I laughed.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## CinnamonGirl (Apr 1, 2012)

. . . .


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## CinnamonGirl (Apr 1, 2012)

one more post until my 420th!! I'm a little giddy. .


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## CinnamonGirl (Apr 1, 2012)

Ha! 420!! Yeah for me


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 1, 2012)

#665...................


----------



## CinnamonGirl (Apr 1, 2012)

lol^^^^^^^^


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## curious old fart (Apr 1, 2012)

time to work
[video=youtube_share;O6XyAnkqOTg]http://youtu.be/O6XyAnkqOTg[/video]


cof


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 1, 2012)

Okie Dokie, here's a challenge let's if you can do this

[video=youtube;cq7Q3inNV6g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cq7Q3inNV6g&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ChronicObsession (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## ChronicObsession (Apr 1, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


>


Nothing funny here. Felatio kills trillions of sperms every day


----------



## ANC (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 2, 2012)

^^^^^dont understand


----------



## ANC (Apr 2, 2012)

instead of dumping 6 on your hand, you can take out 1 by flipping the box to the side and back.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 2, 2012)

Gottcha ma man.....


----------



## ANC (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 2, 2012)

I think this is just incredible how talented these people are. 

[video=youtube;WJiCUdLBxuI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJiCUdLBxuI[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2012)

ANC said:


> instead of dumping 6 on your hand, you can take out 1 by flipping the box to the side and back.


...and then (the pic they didn't show) you let go, and the lid catapults the single Tic-tac at your kid sister. Good times. cn


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## CaliBoy93 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## CaliBoy93 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## CinnamonGirl (Apr 2, 2012)

CaliBoy93 said:


>


lol. . . . . .


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2012)

If yer gonna make an ass of yourself ... there is a particularly appropriate canvas ... cn


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 2, 2012)

...........


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2012)

^^Mr. Handcuffs ... cn


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## neosapien (Apr 2, 2012)

......................


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 2, 2012)

*WHAT THE FUCK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*


----------



## CinnamonGirl (Apr 2, 2012)

/ / / / / / / / / /


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## PetFlora (Apr 3, 2012)

ANC said:


> instead of dumping 6 on your hand, you can take out 1 by flipping the box to the side and back.


Taking your poison one at a time does little to stave off the inevitable


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 3, 2012)

......


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 3, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^like^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## drinkmugrootbeer (Apr 3, 2012)

funny as hell


----------



## CinnamonGirl (Apr 3, 2012)

this is so cool. . . . . .i'm gonna try it


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 3, 2012)

..........


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 4, 2012)

...........


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 4, 2012)

^^^ Now thats priceless!!^^^^


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 4, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> ^^^ Now thats priceless!!^^^^


I wonder if the cop knew? The kid may of only unzipped for that picture...


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 4, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> I wonder if the cop knew? The kid may of only unzipped for that picture...


The look on that kid's face suggests a trenchcoat in his future. cn


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 4, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> I wonder if the cop knew? The kid may of only unzipped for that picture...


The other kid looks to be blocking the cop from seeing the shirt.


edit: Its fake, I should have looked. Funny still but fake.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## CinnamonGirl (Apr 4, 2012)

mistake. . .. . . .


----------



## silasraven (Apr 4, 2012)

T in mistake i thought it was the numbers at first


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 4, 2012)

Find the second deer.


----------



## silasraven (Apr 4, 2012)

trees in the back round


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 4, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Find the second deer.


He's a Big'un.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 4, 2012)

Find the baby......


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 4, 2012)

I took a lot of acid in the 80's. That was easy.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 4, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> I took a lot of acid in the 80's. That was easy.


hahahaaaaa Me too.


----------



## CinnamonGirl (Apr 4, 2012)

me three. . .!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 4, 2012)

lol........


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 4, 2012)

I see a Beavis head with a huge pecker growing from his chin. cn


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 4, 2012)

Find the human......


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 4, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Find the human......


Lower right hand corner


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 4, 2012)

Dont tell anybody. hahahhaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 4, 2012)

I knew where it was and it took me a minute. One of the best.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 4, 2012)

Find the human...............


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 4, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Find the human......


Lower right corner​


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 4, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Find the human...............


Found him.


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 4, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> Lower right corner​


I was unable to find a human in that pic ... some debris that approximated a face - yes, but nothing that qualifies. cn


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 4, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I was unable to find a human in that pic ... some debris that approximated a face - yes, but nothing that qualifies. cn


Its an easy one. Have another look.


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 4, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I was unable to find a human in that pic ... some debris that approximated a face - yes, but nothing that qualifies. cn


While going up the right hand side look for his eyes.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 4, 2012)

What different with this burger..


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 4, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> What different with this burger..


It doesn't have Pink Slime?


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 4, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> While going up the right hand side look for his eyes.


He/She is not on the right hand side..........


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 4, 2012)

Obama ears <<< hint


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 4, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Obama ears <<< hint


What pic buddy ???


----------



## CinnamonGirl (Apr 4, 2012)

never feel oversmoked. . .


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 4, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> He/She is not on the right hand side..........


 Not succeeding. I found the face-shaped feature quickly enough, but the instructions are _find the human_, not the humanlike shape. I was looking hard for, say, a sniper/varmint hunter in a good ghillie suit. 
Imo that is what was incorrect about the "second deer" pic ... there is only one deer in that pic. There is an obvious stag _shape_ in the trees, but that is not a deer. 
A similar argument applies to the Baby pic. There is a baby _shape_ there, but no baby. 

The coffee bean pic did include a human head, but liberties were taken with scale. _Ceterum censeo_ a head does not a human make. cn


----------



## CinnamonGirl (Apr 4, 2012)

. . .. .. ....


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 4, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> He/She is not on the right hand side..........


 Are we talking about the forest scene? If not then he's sort of in the middle of the bottom of the coffee beans.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 4, 2012)

...........


----------



## lokie (Apr 4, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> What different with this burger..


thats dave. not the king


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 4, 2012)

........


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Apr 4, 2012)

the seeds form a face.....


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 4, 2012)

ANC said:


> the seeds form a face.....


Yes its a happy meal.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 5, 2012)

........


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Barraka (Apr 5, 2012)

easy Fix


----------



## ANC (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey, it's Dora the Explorer


----------



## lokie (Apr 5, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Yes its a happy meal.


Looks like Dave's face. Dave of Wendy's fame. on a burger king whopper.


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 5, 2012)

*




























*​ 

*




Originally Posted by growwwww  *
*ANC is god.*



​ 

*




 Reply  Reply With Quote    Journal this Post     *

[HR][/HR]
 * 04-05-2012, 07:40 AM #14254 *
* Winter Woman *
 *  View Profile  *
 *  View Forum Posts  *
 *  Private Message  *
 *  View Journal Entries  *
 *  View Articles  *
 *  Add as Contact  *
 
*




*
* Mr.Ganja Mr. Ganja












































   *[HR][/HR] * Join Date Sep 2010 Location Where I want Posts 4,778 Journal Entries1 * 

[h=2]*




*[/h] * Hey, it's Dora the Explorer































 *​ 

*You were born an original, don't die a copy. *​ 

*




 Reply  Reply With Quote    Journal this Post     *

[HR][/HR] 
 * 04-05-2012, 08:43 AM #14255 *
* lokie *
 *  View Profile  *
 *  View Forum Posts  *
 *  Private Message  *
 *  View Journal Entries  *
 *  View Articles  *
 *  Add as Contact  *
 
*




*
* Ganja Smoker Pot Head




































   *[HR][/HR] * Join Date Dec 2009 Location Honah lee Posts 324 * 

[h=2]*




*[/h] *




Originally Posted by CATARACT  *
*Yes its a happy meal.*



*Looks like Dave's face. Dave of Wendy's fame. on a burger king whopper. *​ 

*




"Wheels are made for rolling, mules are made to pack 
I've never seen a sight that didn't look better looking back 
I was born under a wandrin' star"*​ 

*




 Reply  Reply With Quote    Journal this Post     

the first glory hole , it takes me back to my child hood
*

[HR][/HR]


----------



## Jer La Mota (Apr 5, 2012)

DST said:


>


1.Simpsons, 2.Ninja turtles, 3.south park, 4. Smurfs, 5. asterix&obelisk, 6. ______ 7.________ 8. Lucky luke& les daltons


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 5, 2012)

An Arab enters a taxi..........
Once he is seated he asks the cab driver to turn off the radio because he must not hear music as decreed by his religion and, in the time of the prophet, there was no music,
especially Western music which is music of the infidel's and certainly no radio ........
So the cab driver politely switches off the radio, stops the cab and opens the back door.
The Arab asks him: &#8220;Watt are you doing man?&#8221;
The cabby answers: &#8220;In the time of the prophet there were no taxis.
So get out and wait for a camel.&#8221;


----------



## Total Head (Apr 5, 2012)

Jer La Mota said:


> 1.Simpsons, 2.Ninja turtles, 3.south park, 4. Smurfs, 5. asterix&obelisk, 6. ______ 7.________ 8. Lucky luke& les daltons



6 is bert and ernie, 7 is donald duck and huey dewy and louie.


----------



## kush fario (Apr 5, 2012)

wtf happend to the like button?? 

facebook get mad?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 5, 2012)

kush fario said:


> wtf happend to the like button??
> 
> facebook get mad?


Every time I see this question I think of Pee Wee's Playhouse. AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! You Said The Word of the Day. lol


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 5, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> [/
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> What would happen if i drove my truck into it?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 5, 2012)

..........


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## YaK (Apr 5, 2012)

lol... I love that pic cataract!! omg (and before now, I never say omg)


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 5, 2012)

that looks like it hurt


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 5, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> that looks like it hurt


I wonder what a few coils of det cord would do to it...Or maybe a linear shape charge to cut the thing in two...


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 5, 2012)

little butterfly got it on the way to the gorge, this photo needs a splat some where


----------



## MacGuyver4.2.0 (Apr 5, 2012)

*OMG! The Comedy AND the Tradgedy! Talk about Irony!

First one is billboard that recently went up in Denver.
Second one is a bumper sticker I designed, enjoy!

View attachment 2108787View attachment 2108788*


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 5, 2012)

Ten Characters 



View attachment 2108815


----------



## ANC (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 6, 2012)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 6, 2012)

......................


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 6, 2012)

And my personal favorite:


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 7, 2012)

.................


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 7, 2012)

Oh god its really kicking in I'm rollin my nuts off.


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 7, 2012)

You're a f-ing car jacker. lol. It's too funny to be real. At least I hope it isn't real.

[video=youtube;RlOFZDljAWU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlOFZDljAWU&amp;feature=context&amp;context=G2f94b 22RVAAAAAAAAAQ[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 7, 2012)

That is so funny, it probably is real. 




Carne Seca said:


>


----------



## Total Head (Apr 7, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> You're a f-ing car jacker. lol. It's too funny to be real. At least I hope it isn't real.
> 
> [video=youtube;RlOFZDljAWU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlOFZDljAWU&amp;feature=context&amp;context=G2f94b 22RVAAAAAAAAAQ[/video]


that was too funny. if that's fake it's very well done. there's another video that shows when he followed the guy to a parking lot. he kept saying "you're unauthorized" and it was funny. the guy looked like he was going to laugh in a couple spots but it's still funny shit.


----------



## ANC (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 7, 2012)

Total Head said:


> that was too funny. if that's fake it's very well done. there's another video that shows when he followed the guy to a parking lot. he kept saying "you're unauthorized" and it was funny. the guy looked like he was going to laugh in a couple spots but it's still funny shit.



Funny how he is yelling at the "carjacker to get out of the car lol "


----------



## lokie (Apr 7, 2012)

ANC said:


>


Breakfast has been forever tainted.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 7, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> That is so funny, it probably is real.


Behind every man is..... the boss.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 7, 2012)

........


----------



## lokie (Apr 7, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> ........


Wow 

I've been there. That split instance that can never be reversed and then wished I had not, Then wonder why I felt the
need to do it.

No matter. I justified the means after the fact.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 7, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> You're a f-ing car jacker. lol. It's too funny to be real. At least I hope it isn't real.


Hey look a car with it's emergency lights on. I should totally ride his ass and videotape this with my video camera. 

He deserved that smack.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 7, 2012)

...........


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 7, 2012)

pretty close to the truth


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 7, 2012)

Shaving a beaver is a sex offense in Canada, as is trafficking in moose knuckle. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 7, 2012)

It's for a Woody. cn


----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 7, 2012)

^ that one goes well with your signature


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 7, 2012)

^Like^Like^Like^ cn


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 7, 2012)

.........


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Total Head (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Apr 8, 2012)

14319 like


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 8, 2012)

Haven't we all been there, except for the spit or was that his lung?




...................


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 8, 2012)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] *They say that during sex you burn off as many calories as running 8 miles.*

 


*Who the hell runs 8 miles in 30 seconds? *














​



[/FONT]​


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 8, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> *They say that during sex you burn off as many calories as running 8 miles.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LIKE!! Just because in modern day one can get from point A to point B in a fraction of the time it used to take...Sometimes you can't beat a long slow ride...  This is for the woman, and it being Easter, I hope I get resurrected tonight.


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 8, 2012)

^^^^^^like a lot.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## BDBandit (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2012)

For anybody who doesn&#8217;t fully understand the Euro situation , it is
explained very simply below

Pythagoras' theorem - 24 words.
Lord's Prayer - 66 words.
Archimedes' Principle - 67 words.
10 Commandments - 179 words.
Gettysburg address - 286 words.
US Declaration of Independence - 1,300 words.
US Constitution with all 27 Amendments - 7,818 words.
EU regulations *on the sale of cabbage* - 26,911 words

And in pic format.....


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 9, 2012)

I always knew cosplay girls were too hot to be true. 

Big list here if you want to see them all.

http://olharesinsolitos.com/cosplayers-antes-e-depois-do-photoshop.html


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;dcN1oMeFMJI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcN1oMeFMJI[/video]

........................


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 9, 2012)

[youtube]wITs43kUds8[/youtube]

So disturbing, yet I cant turn away.


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;u7GzApUGJ3o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=u7GzApUGJ3o[/video]

.....................


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Logges (Apr 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;nGeKSiCQkPw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGeKSiCQkPw[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 9, 2012)

...so THAT'S a "squirrel cage" fan ... cn


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## BDBandit (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## carl.burnette (Apr 10, 2012)

Jer La Mota said:


> 1.Simpsons, 2.Ninja turtles, 3.south park, 4. Smurfs, 5. asterix&obelisk, 6. ______ 7.________ 8. Lucky luke& les daltons


6 is Bert & Ernie off Sesame Street & #7 is Donald Duck with Huey Duey & Luey his 3 nephews.


----------



## ANC (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;xWMkOwq2qIU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWMkOwq2qIU[/video]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 10, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> [video]http://www.youtube.com/embed/xWMkOwq2qIU?rel=0[/video]


^^^I LIKE^^^ and the armed prom photo...I bet the kids were home on time!


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 10, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> [video]http://www.youtube.com/embed/xWMkOwq2qIU?rel=0[/video]


I threw up in my mouth a little bit. That's why we don't have pets in the house. Yuck!


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 10, 2012)

Harry is this you????


[video=youtube;joECZSG_R-0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joECZSG_R-0[/video]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 10, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> Harry is this you????


 Nope. Even though I like to drink, I drink at home. I don't even get that bad when totally baked. I am happy to say that all the legal run ins I have had during my life, none ever involved alcohol or drugs...knock on wood.
I have friends who would fit that picture though...


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 10, 2012)

not so funny as good!!

[video=youtube_share;jagvYIMJyzU]http://youtu.be/jagvYIMJyzU[/video]


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Apr 10, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> not so funny as good!!
> 
> [video=youtube_share;jagvYIMJyzU]http://youtu.be/jagvYIMJyzU[/video]


That's great! The fuck were those gaurds thinking using a knight stick on a helpless fan


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 10, 2012)

Perfextionist420 said:


> That's great! The fuck were those gaurds thinking using a knight stick on a helpless fan


From the violence that sometimes happens at the end of those games, I am surprised that did not start a full blown riot.


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 10, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> Nope. Even though I like to drink, I drink at home. I don't even get that bad when totally baked. I am happy to say that all the legal run ins I have had during my life, none ever involved alcohol or drugs...knock on wood.
> I have friends who would fit that picture though...


Me neither. I'm actually a cheap drunk one drink I'm giddy, two drinks my lips are numb and you probably can guess where it goes from there. It's more fun at home.


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 10, 2012)

Perfextionist420 said:


> That's great! The fuck were those gaurds thinking using a knight stick on a helpless fan


I watched some of the videos on after it-wow.


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 10, 2012)

BEIJING (Reuters) - A joke circulating among officials in Beijing pretty much underlines the bind China is in over North Korea's plans to send a satellite into space.


North Korea's young ruler Kim Jong-un phones a Chinese leader to tell him about timing of the planned rocket launch. "When will it be?" asks the Chinese leader.


Kim replies: "Ten, nine, eight, seven, six, five, four..."


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 10, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> Me neither. I'm actually a cheap drunk one drink I'm giddy, two drinks my lips are numb and you probably can guess where it goes from there. It's more fun at home.


Wanna come over for drinks?  
I have had my moments. I have lost a car being unable to remember where I parked it. I have fallen UP a flight of stairs drunk. I have been strapped to a refrigerator cart and "delivered" into my apartment (I lived above a bar for a time)...
Good times, but damn glad I grew out of that stage.


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 10, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> Wanna come over for drinks?
> I have had my moments. I have lost a car being unable to remember where I parked it. I have fallen UP a flight of stairs drunk. I have been* strapped to a refrigerator cart and "delivered" into my apartment* (I lived above a bar for a time)...
> Good times, but damn glad I grew out of that stage.


Oh that is just too funny. I've never been that bad... yes, I have. But, I'm not going there.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 10, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> Oh that is just too funny. I've never been that bad... yes, I have. But, I'm not going there.


We could exchange stories, but I don't think it would be good in open forum. 
There may be some statutes of limitation that hasn't ran out yet.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 10, 2012)

Ive never heard a story start with " I remember I was sooo drunk I........" lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 10, 2012)

Heard plenty start with " I remember YOU were so drunk YOU......." lol


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 10, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> BEIJING (Reuters) - A joke circulating among officials in Beijing pretty much underlines the bind China is in over North Korea's plans to send a satellite into space.
> 
> 
> North Korea's young ruler Kim Jong-un phones a Chinese leader to tell him about timing of the planned rocket launch. "When will it be?" asks the Chinese leader.
> ...







...........


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 10, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> ...........


lmao..... china should be afraid, very afraid. lol.

Edit- He clazy man. lol.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 10, 2012)

Thought you would enjoy this educational moment in American history.
Can you name this strange old tool?
Do you know what it is?
Look below, read and learn..

View attachment 2116570

Tobacco Smoke 
Enema Kit

*Tobacco Smoke 
Enemas (1750s &#8211; 1810s)*


The tobacco enema was used to infuse tobacco smoke into a patient&#8217;s rectum for various 
medical purposes, primarily the resuscitation of drowning victims.

A rectal tube inserted into the anus was connected to a fumigator and bellows that forced the smoke towards the rectum.
The warmth of the smoke was thought to promote respiration, but doubts about the credibility of tobacco enemas led to the popular phrase &#8220;blow smoke up one&#8217;s ass.&#8221;
This has been reintroduced in Washington D.C. , by the Obama Administration.
It will be part of the New Health Care Program.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Apr 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;kfhvCagUE-o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfhvCagUE-o&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## MacGuyver4.2.0 (Apr 10, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> not so funny as good!!
> 
> [video=youtube_share;jagvYIMJyzU]http://youtu.be/jagvYIMJyzU[/video]


Now THAT... was justice!  The guards were clearly out of line and the other fans knew it. It's about time people started turning the tables!


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Apr 11, 2012)

So that's how the scarecrow came to be.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## curious old fart (Apr 11, 2012)

*
A DEA officer stopped at a ranch in Texas , and talked with an old rancher.
He told the rancher, "I need to inspect your ranch for illegally grown drugs."
The rancher said, "Okay , but don't go in that field over there.....", as he pointed out the location.

The DEA officer verbally exploded saying, " Mister, I have the authority of the Federal Government with me !"**
Reaching into his rear pants pocket, the arrogant officer removed his badge and proudly displayed it to the rancher.**
"See this badge?! This badge means I am allowed to go wherever I wish.... On any land !!** No questions asked or answers given!! Have I made myself clear......do you understand ?!!"**
The rancher nodded politely, apologized, and went about his chores.

A short time later, the old rancher heard loud screams, looked up, and saw the DEA officer running for his life, being chased by the rancher's big Santa Gertrudis bull......**







**With every step the bull was gaining ground on the officer, and it seemed likely that he'd sure enough get gored before he reached safety. The officer was clearly terrified. The rancher threw down his tools, ran to the fence and yelled at the top of his lungs..... **"Your badge, show him your badge !!!*


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 11, 2012)

Dear Tech Support: 

Last year I upgraded from *Girlfriend 7.0* to *Wife 1.0*. I soon noticed that the new program called *unexpected child processing* pop up began running and took up a lot of space and valuable resources. 

In addition, *Wife 1.0* installed itself into all my other programs and now acts as a firewall and monitors all other system activity. Applications such as *Poker Night 10.3, Football 5.0 , Hunting and Fishing 7.5 ,*and*Golfing 3.6*. have been badly damaged. 

I can't seem to keep *Wife 1.0* minimized in the background while attempting to run my favorite applications. I'm thinking about going back to *Girlfriend 7.0* , but the uninstall doesn't work on *Wife 1.0* . Please help!!!!!! 

Thanks, 
Troubled User..... 


*REPLY:* 

Dear Troubled User: 

This is a very common problem that men complain about. 

Men upgrade from *Girlfriend 7.0 *to*Wife 1.0*, thinking that the new program is a Utilities and Entertainment program. *Wife 1.0* is an *OPERATING SYSTEM* and is designed to run EVERYTHING!!! It is also impossible to delete *Wife 1.0* and to return to *Girlfriend 7.0* . It is impossible to uninstall, or purge the program files from the system once installed. 

You cannot go back to *Girlfriend 7.0* because *Wife 1.0* is designed to not allow this. Details of this can be found in your *Wife 1.0* manual under Warnings-Alimony/Child Support . I recommend that you keep *Wife 1.0* and work on improving the situation. I suggest installing the background application called *'Yes.Dear 2.3'* to alleviate software augmentation. 

The best course of action when the system shuts down is to enter the command *C:\APOLOGIZE*! because ultimately you will have to give the *APOLOGIZE* command before the system will return to normal anyway. 
*Wife 1.0*is a great program, but it can be very high maintenance . *Wife 1.0* comes with several support programs, such as *Clean and Sweep 3.0 , Cook It 1.5 *and*Do Bills 4.2* . 

However, be very careful how you use these programs. Improper use will cause the system to launch the program *Nag 9.5* . Once this happens, the only way to improve the performance of *Wife 1.0* is to purchase additional software. Such as *Flowers 2.1 and Diamonds 5.0* ! 

WARNING!!! DO NOT, under any circumstances, install *Secretary With Short Skirt 3.3* . This application is not supported by *Wife 1.0* and will cause irreversible damage to the operating system! And may break off your hard drive right at the biz-hub.

Best of luck, 

Tech Support




​


​


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 11, 2012)

That whale looks a tad grumpy.


----------



## malignant (Apr 11, 2012)

winterwoman most of those werent funny, are you having an off day? some were just sad.


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2012)

Sometimes with laughter you must experience sadness to appreciate it more.


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 11, 2012)

The ballet dancer and the pregnant woman with her husband's head on her belly did make me weep a little. I thought they were sooo poignant and beautiful. 

Sorry, I guess the woman in me feels it too much not to share.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 11, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> The ballet dancer and the pregnant woman with her husband's head on her belly did make me weep a little. I thought they were sooo poignant and beautiful.
> 
> Sorry, I guess the woman in me feels it too much not to share.


Keep it up girl. I didn't know the woman was pregnant, but I got the message.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Apr 11, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


>


Now that's funny!


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 11, 2012)

ouch.......


----------



## lokie (Apr 11, 2012)

LOL F da police.


----------



## patlpp (Apr 11, 2012)

Winter Womans' touching photo choreography of life, followed by a horse raping a cop (out of affection i'm sure). Only on RIU.


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 11, 2012)

I think I've seen it all when a biochemical simulation (myosin molecule dragging an organelle up an actin strand) turned into a 'Net meme. cn

~giggle~ at "Mr. Handcuffs"


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 11, 2012)

Yo Hey Arnold was a cartoon in the late 80's early 90's 

Cat-dog and Sponge bob didn't come out until 1996

MIND BLOWN


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 11, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I think I've seen it all when a biochemical simulation (myosin molecule dragging an organelle up an actin strand) turned into a 'Net meme. cn
> 
> ~giggle~ at "Mr. Handcuffs"


I posted that one especially for you.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 11, 2012)

Grazie, Donna d'Inverno. cn


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 11, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Grazie, Donna d'Inverno. cn


We speak america round here yall hear.<<< English is very bad language , partiality because i am not good at it.


----------



## Total Head (Apr 11, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Yo Hey Arnold was a cartoon in the late 80's early 90's
> 
> Cat-dog and Sponge bob didn't come out until 1996
> 
> MIND BLOWN



the character of arnold was created in the 80s but the show "hey arnold" from which those screenshots were taken did not air its first episode until august of 1996. cat-dog did not premier until 1998 and the pilot of spongebob was in 1999, so the screenshots are still suspicious, but as someone who remembers the progression of nicktoons in the 90s, i couldn't let the dates slide. i don't consider hey arnold and cat-dog as nostalgic nicktoons because i was in high school by the time they came out and i never watched them much. after rocko's modern life went off the air i was officially done.

i am such a fucking dork.


----------



## thump easy (Apr 11, 2012)

ow shit man they can tell the future...


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 11, 2012)

Thank you JESUS!! Lordy. 


[video=youtube;1_wLHd2WdbY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_wLHd2WdbY[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 11, 2012)

An oldie.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 11, 2012)

..............


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 11, 2012)

Cat hair as Lady Gaga


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 11, 2012)

..........................


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Apr 11, 2012)

The legendary Tupacabra!! hahahaha


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 11, 2012)

Wonder Woman

A tattoo that makes sense....thank you



cof


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 11, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> Wonder Woman
> 
> A tattoo that makes sense....thank you
> 
> ...


I laughed pretty hard the first time I saw it.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 11, 2012)

Of course a star wars nerd would have noticed this.... what do you see?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 11, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> Wonder Woman
> 
> A tattoo that makes sense....thank you
> 
> ...


 Mind the sprinklers ... cn


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 12, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I think I've seen it all when a biochemical simulation (myosin molecule dragging an organelle up an actin strand) turned into a 'Net meme. cn
> 
> ~giggle~ at "Mr. Handcuffs"


so that's what the hell it was... I thought I was having an acid flashback.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Apr 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;316AzLYfAzw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=316AzLYfAzw&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 12, 2012)

lmfao Man when that girl on the bike pulled up I about fell out of my chair, the most random but incredible shit ever. Nice one TNT, I tune in occassionally


----------



## PetFlora (Apr 12, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> The ballet dancer and the pregnant woman with her husband's head on her belly did make me weep a little. I thought they were sooo poignant and beautiful.
> 
> Sorry, I guess the woman in me feels it too much not to share.


Look at the eyes of the soldier with baby and wife in arms. He may be physically fine, but the pain, suffering, and death those eyes have seen may never heal. It should be on the cover of every ntl magazine.


----------



## silasraven (Apr 12, 2012)

PetFlora said:


> Look at the eyes of the soldier with baby and wife in arms. He may be physically fine, but the pain, suffering, and death those eyes have seen may never heal. It should be on the cover of every ntl magazine.


wa wa wa who fucking cares. they sign up to become a robot and to go out and get mentally fucked. they sign that paper to say yes i accept getting to see the most fucked up stuff known to man. like having one of us sign a contract to watch or movie thats nothing but humans getting blown to shit and having photos of humans being bloodied and mutilated. same thing. thats there job. they arnt in the military to play nice or hold hands. they are there for nothing more then to have their brain fucked by war.


----------



## PetFlora (Apr 12, 2012)

You are responding to a VN vet. It's not that simple. Unless you grew up in that environment (military family) you cannot be prepared for how traumatic the real thing is. Being good at blowing people up in video games simply does not prepare you


----------



## silasraven (Apr 12, 2012)

^^^ and you ARE responding to a military brat. hated every moment of it. im not a video game nerd btw. as for the military my view still stands, where do you think i got it from. living around a bunch of bitchy grown up who drink to kill what they signed up for. your purpose was to have your brain become a dumpster. VN was a load of shit we put our selves into someone else country for no reason. o wait maybe it was to get H smuggled back into our country easyer and to establish some kind of governing system so we could control the fields


----------



## medikal (Apr 12, 2012)

PetFlora said:


> Look at the eyes of the soldier with baby and wife in arms. He may be physically fine, but the pain, suffering, and death those eyes have seen may never heal. It should be on the cover of every ntl magazine.


9/11 2996 civillian innocent dead

iraq an afgan wars 130,000+ civilian innocent dead

the day your country is divided into the american union and your road to extinction is paved or america is nothing but smoking craters of nuclear waste
i will sit here an give about as many fucks as people like you do now.

frankly sir people like you are a waste of my earths oxygen

here is your proud american soliders [video=youtube;gFS3K_-aOzI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFS3K_-aOzI&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 12, 2012)

^^^ Even got the little terrorist, kill em all let GOD seperate out the good ones.
Sorry couldn't help it. This is ment to be a fun thread my bad.
But if you don't like having another contry going there, and trying to settle all the school yard fighting that goes on over there
then educate your selves!!!


----------



## medikal (Apr 12, 2012)

i wish i could see your face come dec 21st sheep get shawn or made into chops


----------



## carl.burnette (Apr 12, 2012)

Holy Crap I go on here to get a laugh during the day & I have to read your posts. Talk about wasting oxygen. There are 5 minutes I will never get back.

What's DEcember 21'st? YOu mean the end of the world thing? Laugh. & you say the person supporting the troops is a waste of oxygen? Laugh..

Grab a gun & walk a post. Till then just say thanks. If it wasnt for those nasty americans spreading their hated capitalism about half the world would have starved to death already. THose bastards eh? How dare they try to give people freedom.

You sir are a waste of oxygen & I really hope once you get out of puberty that you will take a few minutes & actually get to know what's going on in the world.

Oh well, enjoy the day. THis is not the forum for this type of response but it pisses me off when you see people insulting soldiers. No matter which side. THey are all away from their families trying to make the world a better place. Regardless of their point of view. There has to be respect.


----------



## really comfy slippers (Apr 12, 2012)

carl.burnette said:


> If it wasnt for those nasty americans spreading their hated capitalism about half the world would have starved to death already. THose bastards eh? How dare they try to give people freedom.


So the measure of our society is by how much Aid we give? In a truly free society, some people make it and others don't. If the supermarkets crashed, for whatever the forthcoming reason, would you be able to survive? After sucking our supreme federal governments dick your whole life, probably.. Could you sustain on your own? Provide food and shelter, Grow crops and manage your own livestock? Freedom isn't about money. It's not about spreading ideology. The majority of American citizens are so out of touch with reality. If thw power grid went off for a month over a 1/3 of the population would perish. They can thank they're freedom loving government. We are submitting to a form of gentle tyranny..


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 12, 2012)

Hijacking over back to funnies. Please.


----------



## really comfy slippers (Apr 12, 2012)

Sorry  ..Back to the funnies!


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> Hijacking over back to funnies. Please.


Behold the wonder and glory that is ... MANICORN. cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 12, 2012)

So is that what you look like late on Saturday night? Like the tussie hanging out.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> So is that what you look like late on Saturday night? Like the tussie hanging out.


Oh I wish! (minus the costume, of course) cn


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 12, 2012)

...........................


----------



## ANC (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2012)

Birdwatching for the nearsighted. 






Ordering "Home Box Office" in Somalia might not be what you imagine. cn






And added for max cute factor. cn


----------



## Josh3235 (Apr 12, 2012)

ANC said:


>


This made me laugh so hard for a few minutes. That cat just freaks the fuck out when it's face goes in the water.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2012)

Water + cat = funny.

"Harry Potter must not return to Hogwarts!" cn


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 12, 2012)

Josh3235 said:


> This made me laugh so hard for a few minutes. That cat just freaks the fuck out when it's face goes in the water.


I have dogs and cats, so they all drink out of the toilet. I learned when you sneak up on a cat trying to drink out of the toilet, bump it in, drop the lid, and flush...You have no idea how fast a cat to go spastic.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 12, 2012)

Texas tan lines


cof


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 12, 2012)

^^^^^^^like^^^^^^


----------



## Jer La Mota (Apr 12, 2012)

........


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;3Hn3cU_Cee4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Hn3cU_Cee4[/video]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 12, 2012)

^^^Popping a clutch to start a train??? NO WAY! I like.


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 12, 2012)

Rise of the robot. It's only a matter of time. 

[video=youtube;aqCmX5dMYHg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqCmX5dMYHg[/video]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 12, 2012)

^^^That scares the crap out of me. But at the end on the tread mill, it looked like it was "jive talking" in it's strut.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2012)

It doesn't frighten me, because building such a thing costs millions. Until technology advances waaay beyond current, walking robots will be specialty/novelty machines with a _beast_ of a maintenance cost. Ultimately, I imagine robotics will owe as much or more to reverse-engineering biological motile systems (muscle and its controls) as to miniaturizing mechanical (electrical, hydraulic, perhaps chemodynamic) motors. "Resistance is futile" is at least centuries out, imo. cn


----------



## ANC (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## medikal (Apr 12, 2012)

carl.burnette said:


> Holy Crap I go on here to get a laugh during the day & I have to read your posts. Talk about wasting oxygen. There are 5 minutes I will never get back. What's DEcember 21'st? YOu mean the end of the world thing? Laugh. & you say the person supporting the troops is a waste of oxygen? Laugh.. Grab a gun & walk a post. Till then just say thanks. If it wasnt for those nasty americans spreading their hated capitalism about half the world would have starved to death already. THose bastards eh? How dare they try to give people freedom. You sir are a waste of oxygen & I really hope once you get out of puberty that you will take a few minutes & actually get to know what's going on in the world. Oh well, enjoy the day. THis is not the forum for this type of response but it pisses me off when you see people insulting soldiers. No matter which side. THey are all away from their families trying to make the world a better place. Regardless of their point of view. There has to be respect.


 dec 21st is not the end of the world but the birth date of a new one a one without the likes of you. even if i told you exactly what is going to happen you would simply ignore it you love the lie to much it comforts the weak embraces them nurtures them grows them untill they are ripe for the picking. but you dont belive all that nonsence your in control of your own life remember.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 12, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> Everyone has seen this one, but here it is with a slight twist.
> *A short neurological test*
> *
> 
> ...



What does it mean if i was able to fine every one of them with in a second


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 12, 2012)

Easy. All done in 45 secs. Good one.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 12, 2012)

I dont understand. My doctor says i have brain damage. hahahaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ANC (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 13, 2012)

^^
Tell that to my doctor.


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;tH9GzyTDnoE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tH9GzyTDnoE[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 14, 2012)

............


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## FranJan (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Apr 14, 2012)

momeeeeeeeeeeeee thats too cute


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 14, 2012)

^^^ my grandson does that, sooo cute!!^^^^^^^^


----------



## FranJan (Apr 14, 2012)

And you can get em from Amazon. Can't wait for the Mohammed one. I can see the quote now.
"If Mohammed won't go to your mountainous ass, then..............."


----------



## malignant (Apr 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;gAYL5H46QnQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAYL5H46QnQ[/video]

this is how i feel, lol


----------



## malignant (Apr 14, 2012)

View attachment 2121434


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 14, 2012)

..........


----------



## ANC (Apr 14, 2012)

Anyone see the black and white gif of the two burglars on the previous page, I still can myself laughing when I see it.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 14, 2012)

FranJan said:


> And you can get em from Amazon. Can't wait for the Mohammed one. I can see the quote now.
> "If Mohammed won't go to your mountainous ass, then..............."


"soap like a butterfly; rinse like a bee!" cn


----------



## patlpp (Apr 14, 2012)

ANC said:


> Anyone see the black and white gif of the two burglars on the previous page, I still can myself laughing when I see it.


If you look carefully, on the first throw, you will see the rock passed over the dudes head by a good foot. I submit that it is fake. I hope no buzz kill.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 14, 2012)

ANC said:


> Anyone see the black and white gif of the two burglars on the previous page, I still can myself laughing when I see it.


I sort of thought the first to get hit was just in the wrong place at the wrong time, and then the thrower got hit. Either way, I don't think the thrower had a clue what happened.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 14, 2012)

*New CEO 

* 
If you've ever worked for a boss who reacts before getting the facts and thinking things through, you will love this! 

Arcelor-Mittal Steel, feeling it was time for a shakeup, hired a new CEO. The new boss was determined to rid the company of all slackers. 

On a tour of the facilities, the CEO noticed a guy leaning against a wall. The room was full of workers and he wanted to let them know that he meant business. He asked the guy, "How much money do you make a week?" 

A little surprised, the young man looked at him and said, "I make $400 a week. Why?" 

The CEO said, "Wait right here." He walked back to his office, came back in two minutes, and handed the guy $1,600 in cash and said, "Here's four weeks' pay. Now GET OUT and don't come back." 

Feeling pretty good about himself the CEO looked around the room and asked, "Does anyone want to tell me what that goof-ball did here?" 





From across the room a voice said, "Pizza delivery guy from Domino's.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 14, 2012)

^^^^^ Hahahahaha!!!!!!! thats great sounds like most the Bosses I knew!


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 14, 2012)

.............................


----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 14, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> What does it mean if i was able to fine every one of them with in a second


...you should have been a typographer


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 14, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 2121977
> 
> 
> .............................


it left out that he asked to be buried face down so everyone could kiss his ass....
great obit.


cof


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;ENvUm29oNbE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENvUm29oNbE[/video]

...................


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;PsKPAxKUdgQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsKPAxKUdgQ[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 15, 2012)

This deserves a posting all of its own.


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## JustCoasting (Apr 15, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 2123542
> 
> View attachment 2123543
> 
> View attachment 2123541


Couldn't rep you, apparently for the above, especially the black tights.

But, thank you, you add a big smile to my world.


----------



## JustCoasting (Apr 15, 2012)

silasraven said:


> wa wa wa who fucking cares. they sign up to become a robot and to go out and get mentally fucked. they sign that paper to say yes i accept getting to see the most fucked up stuff known to man. like having one of us sign a contract to watch or movie thats nothing but humans getting blown to shit and having photos of humans being bloodied and mutilated. same thing. thats there job. they arnt in the military to play nice or hold hands. they are there for nothing more then to have their brain fucked by war.


What a coward you are. And a lame duck or human. At least he is being human. You are just an asshole. And a weaping canker at that.


----------



## ANC (Apr 15, 2012)

just fuck off allready or post pictures.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Apr 16, 2012)

Love cat


----------



## ANC (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## EROsain (Apr 16, 2012)

lolz


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 16, 2012)

..............................


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Apr 16, 2012)

You are blonde and on a bus, when you suddenly fart.

Luckily the music is very loud.

So every time you fart, you time it with the music.

When you start making your way to the door as you exit the bus
Everybody is throwing dagger looks at you, and you suddenly realize.

You're listening to your IPod!


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 16, 2012)

..........


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 16, 2012)

10 characters


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## EROsain (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 17, 2012)

well it IS a breaststroke competition. cn


----------



## EROsain (Apr 17, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> well it IS a breaststroke competition. cn


lol .


----------



## herbose (Apr 17, 2012)

A couple of blondes in a pickup truck drove into a lumberyard.

One of the girls, Jamie, walked in the office and said, "We need some four-by-twos."

The clerk said, "You mean two-by-fours, don't you?"

Jamie said, "I'll go check," and went back to the truck. She returned a minute later and said, "Yeah, I meant two-by-fours."

"Alright. How long do you need them?"

Jamie paused for a minute and said, "I'd better go check."

After awhile, she returned to the office and said, "A long time. We're gonna build a house."


----------



## BadAndy (Apr 17, 2012)

CATARACT said:


>


ah yes, but can you identify the movie this pic is from?


----------



## herbose (Apr 17, 2012)

A very shy guy goes into a bar and sees a beautiful woman sitting at the bar. After an hour of gathering up his courage, he finally goes over to her and asks, tentatively, "Um, would you mind if I chatted with you for a while?"

She responds by yelling, at the top of her lungs, "NO! I won't sleep with you tonight!" Everyone in the bar is now staring at them. Naturally, the guy is hopelessly and completely embarrassed and he slinks back to his table.

After a few minutes, the woman walks over to him and apologizes. She smiles at him and says, "I'm sorry if I embarrassed you. You see, I'm a graduate student in psychology, and I'm studying how people respond to embarrassing situations."

To which he responds, at the top of his lungs, "What do you mean $200?!"


----------



## herbose (Apr 17, 2012)

A man goes to see the Rabbi. "Rabbi, something terrible is happening and I have to talk to you about it." 
The Rabbi asked, "What's wrong?" 
The man replied, "My wife is poisoning me." 
The Rabbi, surprised by this, asks, "How can that be?" 
"I'm telling you," the man pleads, "I'm certain she's poisoning me, what should I do?" 
The Rabbi offers, "Tell you what. Let me talk to her, I'll see what I can find out and I'll let you know." 
A week later the Rabbi calls the man and says, "Well, I spoke to your wife. I spoke to her on the phone for three hours. You want my advice?" 
The man said yes.
The Rabbi replied, "Take the poison."


----------



## herbose (Apr 17, 2012)

A man and woman were having dinner in a fine restaurant.
They were gazing lovingly at each other and holding hands. 
Their waitress, taking another order at a table a few steps away, suddenly noticed the man slowly sliding down his chair and under the table, but the woman acted unconcerned. 
The waitress watched as the man slid all the way down his chair and out of sight under the table. Still, the woman 
appeared calm and unruffled, apparently unaware her dining companion had disappeared.
The waitress went over to the table and said to the woman, 
"Pardon me, ma'am, but I think your husband just slid under the table." 
The woman calmly looked up at her and said, "No, he didn't.
He just walked in.


----------



## herbose (Apr 17, 2012)

THE POPE VISITS EAST ANGLIA


The Pope vists East Anglia, and Bernard Matthews goes to see him. Bernard says "You may not know me, but I am the biggest turkey farmer in Europe, and I need your help." 
The Pope says "Speak my child; if I can guide you, I will". 
Bernard says "All I want is one word; if you change 'give us this day our daily bread' to 'give us this day our daily turkey', it will stick in people's minds. Frequency of turkey purchase will go up and I'll be sorted. 
The pope shakes his head. "The Lord's prayer is a great unshakeable tradition of the church; we couldn't possibly change it". 
Bernard says "OK, OK, I'll give you 15 million a year for 12 years"
The pope starts to soften "Well...I suppose we could change it to 'give us this day our daily bread AND turkey'..." 
Bernard gets desparate and pleads. "Look, this is my best offer. 20 million pounds a year for the first five years, then going up by five million pounds a year, and so on each five years, for 20 years. That's really the best I can do." 
The pope smiles at Bernard and says "I shall help you. Go in peace". The two shake on it to seal the deal, and Bernard leaves. 

The next day the pope returns to the Vatican, and immediately calls a gathering of the cardinals. They gather together and the Pope says "I've got good news, and bad news. The good news is I've got us 20 million pounds a year..." 
A gasp echoes round the chamber, and one cardinal says "That is excellent your holiness, but what's the bad news?" 
The pope replies, "We've lost the "Wonder Bread" account."


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 17, 2012)

BadAndy said:


> ah yes, but can you identify the movie this pic is from?


It's either Breakin', or The Last Dragon.


----------



## herbose (Apr 17, 2012)

Stammmmmmer
A very pretty young speech therapist was getting nowhere with her Stammerers Action group. She had tried every technique in the book without the slightest success. 

Finally, thoroughly exasperated, she said "If any of you can tell me the name of the town where you were born, without stuttering, I will have wild and passionate s*x with you until your muscles ache and your eyes water. So, who wants to go first ?

"The Englishman piped up. "B-b-b-b-b-b-b-irmingham", he said. 
"That's no use, Trevor" said the speech therapist, "Who's next ?"

The Scotsman raised his hand and blurted out "P-p-p-p-p-p-p-aisley".

That's no better. There'll be no sex for you, I'm afraid, Hamish.

How about you, Paddy ?

The Irishman took a deep breath and eventually blurted out " London ".

Brilliant, Paddy! said the speech therapist and immediately set about living up to her promise.

After 15 minutes of exceptionally steamy s*x, the couple paused for breath and Paddy said
"-d-d-d-d-d-d-d-d-erry".


----------



## ANC (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## carl.burnette (Apr 17, 2012)

medikal said:


> dec 21st is not the end of the world but the birth date of a new one a one without the likes of you. even if i told you exactly what is going to happen you would simply ignore it you love the lie to much it comforts the weak embraces them nurtures them grows them untill they are ripe for the picking. but you dont belive all that nonsence your in control of your own life remember.


The exact opposite my friend. I believe that God has control of my life. YEs I make the day to days, but he's got a plan & a path. I just try to go along with him & all's good in the world. And he didn't give us a date. Its coming, I agree, but I wouldn't bet on the date.

Anyways, WAY WRONG PLACE For this conversation. Sorry OP.

I now return you to your Funny forum.


Penis...



That is all..


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 17, 2012)

Why dig something up from 5 days ago? Go to fucking church or something.


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;zCRK66A9Ajc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=zCRK66A9Ajc[/video]


----------



## EROsain (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 17, 2012)

[youtube]rUFoLVtwMc[/youtube]


----------



## BadAndy (Apr 17, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> It's either Breakin', or The Last Dragon.


its the last dragon


----------



## herbose (Apr 17, 2012)

True wisdoms of our time:
It's not whether you win or lose,
but how you place the blame.

You are not drunk
if you can lie on the floor
without holding on.

We have enough "youth".
How about a fountain of "smart"?

The original point and click interface
was a Smith & Wesson.

A Fool and his money
can throw one heck of a party

When blondes have more fun do they know it?

Five days a week my body is a temple.
The other two it's an amusement park.

LEARN FROM YOUR PARENTS' MISTAKES
USE BIRTH CONTROL

Money isn't everything,
but it sure keeps the kids in touch.

Don't Drink and Drive
You might hit a bump and spill something.

If at first you don't succeed
skydiving is not for you

Reality is only an illusion
that occurs due to a lack of alcohol.

Time's fun when you're having flies.
.....Kermit the Frog

We are born naked, wet and hungry.
Then things get worse.

Red meat is not bad for you
Fuzzy green meat is bad for you.

Ninety-nine percent of all lawyers
give the rest a bad name.

Xerox and Wurlitzer will merge
to produce reproductive organs.

Alabama state motto:
At least we're not Mississippi

ARTIFICIAL INTELLIGENCE IS NO
MATCH FOR NATURAL STUPIDITY.

The latest survey shows that
three out of four people make
up 75% of the population

"You know why a banana is like a politician?"
"He comes in and first he is green, then he turns yellow
and then he's rotten."

"I think Congressmen should wear uniforms like NASCAR drivers so we
could identify their corporate sponsors."


----------



## herbose (Apr 17, 2012)

My girlfriend is a porn star.

She is going to be so pissed off when she finds out


----------



## herbose (Apr 17, 2012)

A man is waiting for his wife to give birth. The doctor comes in and informs the dad that his son was born without torso, arms or legs. The son is just a head! But the dad loves his son and raises him as well as he can, with love and compassion. 
After 21 years, the son is now old enough for his first drink. Dad takes him to the bar, tearfully tells the son he is proud of him and orders up the biggest, strongest drink for his boy. With all the bar patrons looking on curiously and the bartender shaking his head in disbelief, the boy takes his first sip of alcohol.
Swoooosh! Plop! A torso pops out! The bar is dead silent; then bursts into whoops of joy. The father, shocked, begs his son to drink again. The patrons chant, "Take another drink!" 
The bartender continues to shake his head in dismay . Swoooosh! Plip! Plop! Two arms pop out. 

The bar goes wild. The father, crying and wailing, begs his son to drink again. The patrons chant, "Take another drink! Take another drink!" The bartender ignores the whole affair and goes back to polishing glasses, shaking his head, clearly unimpressed by the amazing scenes. 
By now the boy is getting tipsy, but with his new hands he reaches down, grabs his drink and guzzles the last of it. Plop! Plip! Two legs pop out. The bar is in chaos. 
The father falls to his knees and tearfully thanks God. The boy stands up on his new legs and stumbles to the left then staggers to the right through the front door, into the street, where a truck runs over him and kills him instantly. The bar falls silent. 
The father moans in grief. The bartender sighs and says,
* 


* 
(Wait for it.) 


* 

* 

*
(It's coming.) 

* 

* 
(Ya ready?) 


* 


* (Don't hate me!) 


* 

*

* (Yer gonna hate me!) 


* 


* 

* (Take a deep breath) 

* 

*

* 
" He should've quit while he was a head!"


----------



## herbose (Apr 17, 2012)

"We don't allow faster than light neutrinos in here" said the barman.








A neutrino walks into a bar.


----------



## herbose (Apr 17, 2012)

A guy goes into a bookstore and asks the young female clerk, 

"Do you have the new book out for men with short penises? I can't remember the title."

She replies, "I'm not sure if it's in yet."

The man said, "That's the one. I'll take a copy."


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 17, 2012)

herbose said:


> a man is waiting for his wife to give birth. The doctor comes in and informs the dad that his son was born without torso, arms or legs. The son is just a head! But the dad loves his son and raises him as well as he can, with love and compassion.
> After 21 years, the son is now old enough for his first drink. Dad takes him to the bar, tearfully tells the son he is proud of him and orders up the biggest, strongest drink for his boy. With all the bar patrons looking on curiously and the bartender shaking his head in disbelief, the boy takes his first sip of alcohol.
> Swoooosh! Plop! A torso pops out! The bar is dead silent; then bursts into whoops of joy. The father, shocked, begs his son to drink again. The patrons chant, "take another drink!"
> the bartender continues to shake his head in dismay . Swoooosh! Plip! Plop! Two arms pop out.
> ...


like!...................................


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 17, 2012)

~grin~ cn ..


----------



## FranJan (Apr 17, 2012)

Just a shout out to you crazies. This thread has been kicking lately. Thanks for the laughs gang!

And I'm sorry but I can never get enough Guido Jesus:


----------



## EROsain (Apr 17, 2012)

this one is for big bang theory watchers  


***


----------



## EROsain (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## patlpp (Apr 18, 2012)

ANC, PIK #1 is the REAL reason the ocean level is rising, not global warming !!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 18, 2012)

anc said:


>


'merica!!!!


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 18, 2012)

French Americans ... their dad is the Michelin Man. cn


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 18, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^LIKE only because I think she is hot and I would wreck her if I had the chance.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 18, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^LIKE only because I think she is hot and I would wreck her if I had the chance.



hahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa + rep


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## silasraven (Apr 18, 2012)

thats got to be an american cat.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 18, 2012)

silasraven said:


> thats got to be an american cat.


Sure is a fat cat.


----------



## silasraven (Apr 18, 2012)

why are all cats fat these days? laziness !


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 18, 2012)

silasraven said:


> why are all cats fat these days? laziness !


Fuck knows buddy i am not from america. I dont do Macdonalds and taco bell.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 18, 2012)

Cat's in America are not fat just short for there weight... stay high


----------



## EROsain (Apr 18, 2012)

american cats are fat cuz they can't leave the APT/House and they get fed prepossessed foods all day. if there lucky they get dirty houses with mice so the can get some exercise other than playing with thread


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 18, 2012)

some fat cat's livin large... 
 stay high


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 18, 2012)

Am stealing those pics hahahahahaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## EROsain (Apr 18, 2012)

unless you can do this weith em ,


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 18, 2012)

^^^^^^party animals!!!!!!^^^^^^^


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 18, 2012)

*Redefines Imperial Walker.




*


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## EROsain (Apr 18, 2012)

More cool than funny


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## EROsain (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## EROsain (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 19, 2012)

Why didn't they have these when I took chemistry?




Best Christmas gift ever. 




Must be his mom.




I want one of these. Too cool


----------



## EROsain (Apr 19, 2012)

View attachment 2128739
LOLZ ..   ..............












makes me wanna enlist  
[/QUOTE]


----------



## EROsain (Apr 19, 2012)

personal gravitational pull jitsu complete !


i wonder what they do with the quarters and dimes


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 19, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


>



hey.........


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 19, 2012)

lol at "bankroll" cn


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 19, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;IvvwNR3vF44]http://youtu.be/IvvwNR3vF44[/video]


----------



## DaBong (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## EROsain (Apr 20, 2012)

>


living every day ...... ... knowing you could be SMOKED!!!  ..


----------



## EROsain (Apr 20, 2012)

View attachment 2130049View attachment 2130050





HAPPY 420 hope your smokin something nice


----------



## EROsain (Apr 20, 2012)

View attachment 2130055View attachment 2130056

MMMMMmmmm weed day ,


----------



## buffalosoulja (Apr 20, 2012)

Everyday is weed day


----------



## ANC (Apr 20, 2012)

4/20 Hitler's birthday hehehe


----------



## bobtokes (Apr 20, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


>


and ive been wasting my life listening to led zep when i could have been listening to Nicki Minaj im gutted


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 20, 2012)

When you are feeling rushed and in a hurry, maybe it is time to stop and appreciate the wonder all around you.
These photos are from Thursday, Feb. 17 by someone from Centurion in Pilanesberg game reserve, South Africa.
The guy in the white Volkswagen was trying to get past the elephant.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 20, 2012)

LOVE the squirrelerang. cn


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 20, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> LOVE the squirrelerang. cn


ME TOO! I had a silver pheasant I was raising once that became very tame. I could toss it free in the house, it would fly down the hall way and turn back, landing on my shoulder...every time.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## tip top toker (Apr 20, 2012)

.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 20, 2012)

CATARACT said:


>


for those that work, not LOL... stay high, especially today


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 20, 2012)

CATARACT said:


>


Fuck me that made me spit and choke on beer!


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 20, 2012)

+ rep................


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 20, 2012)

OK NOT REALLY BUT I CAN'T WAIT ANOTHER 40 MIN... SO 
HAPPY 420 STAY HIGH!!!


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## tip top toker (Apr 20, 2012)

.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 20, 2012)

live by the philosophy...


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## tip top toker (Apr 20, 2012)

Cataract said:


> .



.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 20, 2012)

............


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 20, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


>





RyanTheRhino said:


> hey.........





EROsain said:


> living every day ...... ... knowing you could be SMOKED!!!  ..


...............


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 20, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> View attachment 2130567
> .


I remember in college, the first day of class I was in the front row because I wanted to get good grades. The professor had to leave the room, so jokingly he told me to watch his brief case. When the professor turned his back a guy in the row behind me muttered "snitches get stitches". Little did this fool know that at this point in my life i was trying to get straight and not fuck up. The professor started to walk out of the room and my blood starts to boil. Thinking of all my friends that got caught up by snitches pissed me off so bad. I told my self i was going to start a new but being the first day in front of a bunch of people I could not let this slide. The professor leaves the room and as soon as the door closes i jump up, turn around & punch the fucker in the face.

Reply

"Well bitches get more stitches"


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 20, 2012)

.............


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey WW, I think you posted the video on this animal...It had a happy ending...

http://www.mnn.com/family/pets/stories/blind-dog-living-in-trash-pile-is-rescued-has-vision-restored?hpt=hp_bn16


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 20, 2012)

Not a LOL but smileworthy imo ... cn


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 20, 2012)

The day where weed and numbers are significant.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 20, 2012)

How Cataract feels when logged on to RIU 


[video=youtube;jokzQrim1I8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=jokzQrim1I8[/video]


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 20, 2012)

*Historical 420 Buzzkills*

[h=3]Siege of Boston - 1775[/h]Ok, so the Siege of Boston technically started on April 19th, 1775, following the battles of Lexington and Concord, marking the start of the American Revolutionary War  but if you ask people who were there, it wasnt until the next day that things got into full swing. Anyway, in case you dont have perfect memory (*cough* *cough*) of 10th grade history class, the Siege of Boston is when George Washington and some New England militiamen (later, the Continental Army) surrounded the city of Boston to prevent movement by the British Army, who was held captive inside the citys confines. Eventually they forced the British out, ending the 11-month battle, the longest single conflict of the entire war. Sure, this isnt a buzzkill nowadays, but having to fight a war for 11 months certainly is.





[h=3]Ludlow Massacre - 1914[/h]Known as the bloodiest battle in the 14-month Colorado coal strike of 1913-14, the Ludlow Massacre was the wicked end to a day-long battle between the Colorado National Guard and striking members of the United Mine Workers of America, who were living in a tent camp near the mine. When the smoke finally cleared, 20 people had been killed, including six miners, two women, one Guard member and11 f**king children! Something tells me there it took a hell of a lot of weed to forget that one





[h=3]Bay Of Pigs Invasion - 1961[/h]Sure, JFK might have been a great president, but hell never live down the monumental FAIL thats now known as the Bay of Pigs Invasion. For those of you who forget, this was the failed attempt by Cuban exiles, backed with support and planning by the United States government, to overthrow the Cuban government of Fidel Castro. Now, some experts attribute the failure to Kennedys lack of support for the troops on the ground, but any of you whove smoked a blunt with a real Cuban cigar know what the real story is.





[h=3]Columbine High School - 1999[/h]One good way to screw up pretty much everyones day is to stage a massacre at a high school, which is exactly what supreme douchebags Eric Harris and Dylan Klebold of the self-proclaimed Trench Coat Mafia did when they opened fire on their fellow classmates at Columbine High School in Jefferson County, Colorado, killing 13 people and injuring 24 others. Thing is, you can pretty much guarantee these dudes didnt smoke pot (or at least enough pot). Because if they had, theyd still be sitting on their moms couches, eating fun-dip and playing Doom.





[h=3]Adolf Hitler's Birthday - 1889[/h]Yep, thats right, das Führer und Reichskanzler, leader of the Nazis and complete and total A-hole, was born on 4 fing 20. And if World War II and the mass extermination of 6 million Jews doesnt kill that buzz of yours, then youve definitely smoked too much weed. However, just think of how many lives could have been save if, instead of taking over Germany and embarking on a plan to create a master race, Hitler just smoke a bowl and did a few more sh!tty paintings.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 20, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> How Cataract feels when logged on to RIU
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;jokzQrim1I8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=jokzQrim1I8[/video]


haha made me lol that cat was funny


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 20, 2012)

Like the festive posts tis the season.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## EROsain (Apr 20, 2012)

pimp my segway


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 20, 2012)

CATARACT said:


>





CATARACT said:


>


too funny!!!


----------



## EROsain (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## squarepush3r (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## EROsain (Apr 21, 2012)

View attachment 2130940


----------



## EROsain (Apr 21, 2012)

CATARACT said:


>


would luv to trip in there


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 21, 2012)

hahaahaaaaaaaaaaa Nice pics buddy.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Apr 21, 2012)

Lol, somehow my wife can open all the jars I can't.


----------



## EROsain (Apr 21, 2012)

its all about the angle bro  .


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 21, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> Hey WW, I think you posted the video on this animal...It had a happy ending...
> 
> http://www.mnn.com/family/pets/stories/blind-dog-living-in-trash-pile-is-rescued-has-vision-restored?hpt=hp_bn16


It's a great story with a fantastic ending. Made me cry again. Good one, thanks.


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2012)

Tap side of lid on hard surface>>>>Lid opens easy now.

Happy opening's.



ANC said:


> Lol, somehow my wife can open all the jars I can't.


----------



## Mickey O'Neil (Apr 21, 2012)

CATARACT said:


>


Reminds me of the "Thir13en Ghosts" house. Loved that movie.


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 21, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;kGDyb417Uqc]http://youtu.be/kGDyb417Uqc[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 21, 2012)

A four legged treat addict

[video=youtube_share;C_yTa2TudJQ]http://youtu.be/C_yTa2TudJQ[/video]


----------



## cannabitch81 (Apr 21, 2012)

This chick cracks me up!!!



[video=youtube_share;8wRXa971Xw0]http://youtu.be/8wRXa971Xw0[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 21, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;uM4Ys0tiYXo]http://youtu.be/uM4Ys0tiYXo[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 21, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^like


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 21, 2012)

Just too funny not to share. 

[video=youtube_share;4Yg1TjIfYTk]http://youtu.be/4Yg1TjIfYTk[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## bobtokes (Apr 21, 2012)

A woman had just finished her golf lesson and decided to do a round to see if she had improved "ill see you in the bar later" she told her coach; 15 mins later she turns up in the bar, coach "your back early" 
woman "i've been stung by a bee"
coach "where did it sting you"
woman " between the first and second hole"
coach "your standing with your legs too far apart"


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 21, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;hpz9USr1RHg]http://youtu.be/hpz9USr1RHg[/video]

The good stuff starts around 1 minute.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Mickey O'Neil (Apr 22, 2012)

CATARACT said:


>


lol! Is that from Lord of the Rings? One difference I didn't like, between the book and the movie, was that in the book it was his character throwing stones in the lake, not the hobbits, that drew the ire of the sea creature.


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## bobtokes (Apr 22, 2012)

you'd sure get some spray up your ass riding that in the rain


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;bjMd28Ns6sQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=bjMd28Ns6sQ[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 22, 2012)

This dude from Peru sounds just like Cobain 

[video=youtube;jvAcyAJXqrs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvAcyAJXqrs[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## doc111 (Apr 23, 2012)

.................


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## grapesnowcone (Apr 23, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> [video=youtube_share;hpz9USr1RHg]http://youtu.be/hpz9USr1RHg[/video]
> 
> The good stuff starts around 1 minute.


I'm sorry, but that didnt make me LOL at all..


----------



## doc111 (Apr 23, 2012)

CATARACT said:


>


lmfao!!!!!!!  Damn, I'm hot!!!!


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 23, 2012)

*ROFLMFAO.


https://www.rollitup.org/private.php?do=showpm&pmid=931598*


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 23, 2012)

doc111 said:


> lmfao!!!!!!! Damn, I'm hot!!!!




LOL, looks like your kinda Dog to Doc!!!!!


----------



## ANC (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 23, 2012)

...................................


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 23, 2012)

*A young Arab boy asks his father, "What is that weird hat you are wearing?"*

*The father said, "Why, it's a 'chechia' because in the desert it protects our heads from the sun."*

*"And what is this type of clothing that you are wearing?" asked the young man.*

*"It's a 'djbellah' because in the desert it is very hot and it protects the body." said the father.*

*The son asked, "And what about those ugly shoes on your feet?*

*His father replied, "These are 'babouches", which keep us from burning our feet in the desert."*

*"Tell me," added the boy.*

*"Yes, my son?"
* 
*"Why are you living in Dearborn , Michigan and still wearing all this shit?"*


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 23, 2012)

^^ LIKE LIKE LIKE!! And damn good question kid!


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Apr 23, 2012)

*https://www.rollitup.org/private.php?do=showpm&pmid=931569*


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 23, 2012)

Invalid PM.Kicks it back.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 23, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/private.php?do=showpm&pmid=931574


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 23, 2012)

The Frog and the Golfer

A man takes the day off work and decides to go out golfing.

He is on the second hole when he notices a frog sitting next to the green.

He thinks nothing of it and is about to shoot when he hears,"Ribbit 9 Iron."

The man looks around and doesn't see anyone.

Again, he hears, "Ribbit 9 Iron."

He looks at the frog and decides to prove the frog wrong, puts the club away, and grabs a 9 iron.

Boom!

He hits it 10 inches from the cup.

He is shocked.

He says to the frog, "Wow that's amazing."

You must be a lucky frog, eh?

The frog replies, "Ribbit Lucky frog."

The man decides to take the frog with him to the next hole.

"What do you think frog?" The man asks. 

"'Ribbit 3 wood."

The guy takes out a 3 wood and, Boom! Hole in one.

The man is befuddled and doesn't know what to say.

By the end of the day, the man golfed the best game of golf in his life and asks the frog, "OK where to next?"

The frog replies, "Ribbit Las Vegas"

They go to Las Vegas and the guy says, "OK frog, now What?"

The frog says, "Ribbit Roulette."

Upon approaching the roulette table,the man asks,"What do you think I should Bet?"

The frog replies, "Ribbit $3000, black 6."

Now, this is a million-to-one shot to win, but after the golf game the man Figures what the heck.

Boom!

Tons of cash comes sliding back across the table.

The man takes his winnings and buys the best room in the Hotel.

He sits the frog down and says, " Frog, I don't know how to repay you.
You've won me all this money and I am forever grateful."

The frog replies, "Ribbit KissMe."

He figures why not, since after all the frog did for him, he deserves it.

With a kiss, the frog turns into a gorgeous 15-year-old girl.

"And that, your honor, is how the girl ended up in my room. So help me God Or my name is not William Jefferson Clinton."


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 23, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/private.php?do=showpm&pmid=931592


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 23, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/private.php?do=showpm&pmid=931607


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 23, 2012)

Pissing my self laughing. A mod. hahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 23, 2012)

Another belter from a mod. ROFLMFAO.



https://www.rollitup.org/private.php?do=showpm&pmid=931598


----------



## lokie (Apr 23, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Another belter from a mod. ROFLMFAO.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/private.php?do=showpm&pmid=931598


your attempt to embarrass someone does not appear to be working.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 23, 2012)

lokie said:


> your attempt to embarrass someone does not appear to be working.



Not trying to embarrass anybody. Just posting the shit that people get away with and yet nobody gives a fuck.


----------



## silasraven (Apr 23, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Not trying to embarrass anybody. Just posting the shit that people get away with and yet nobody gives a fuck.


umm the links you posted never work dude


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 23, 2012)

silasraven said:


> umm the links you posted never work dude


I click on them and they work fine for me ??.

(strange).


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes just checked and they work fine.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 23, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> I click on them and they work fine for me ??.
> 
> (strange).



thats because you clicked on an IP link and he now has your ip


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 23, 2012)

Bullshit. I change my IP every 2 hrs. hahahhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. I am a webmaster and hacker. My IP never shows where i am as i can check that via my websites. Its real easy to change your IP.
Takes 5 seconds.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 23, 2012)

Anyway why you be tripping in this thread...Killing my fun bro, please not in these mature threads man.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 23, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Anyway why you be tripping in this thread...Killing my fun bro, please not in these mature threads man.


Because i am getting really fucked off with the fucking idiots throwing me shitty silly private messages and noboby does fuck all about it ??. I aint tripping on nothing i am just pissed off at the attitude i get from the haters.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 23, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Anyway why you be tripping in this thread...Killing my fun bro, please not in these mature threads man.


This thread was not started by you and if you have a look you will see "Doc111" fucked your biggie and tupac thread up. Not me.


----------



## lokie (Apr 23, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Yes just checked and they work fine.


could it be because the link is in YOUR PM box. It may not allow anyone but you to go to the link.
try a screen shot.


----------



## Mickey O'Neil (Apr 23, 2012)

lokie said:


> could it be because the link is in YOUR PM box. It may not allow anyone but you to go to the link.
> try a screen shot.


LOL. Posting PM's will get you banned, AND we won't get to read what was said because it'll be deleted. Find a creative way around that.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Apr 23, 2012)

lokie said:


> could it be because the link is in YOUR PM box. It may not allow anyone but you to go to the link.
> try a screen shot.


I will when i can be arsed.


----------



## EROsain (Apr 23, 2012)

is that that woman who was grafted to the seat


----------



## Mickey O'Neil (Apr 23, 2012)

EROsain said:


> is that that woman who was grafted to the seat


No, she's the skin graft donor for the eastern seaboard.


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2012)

HOW THE FIGHT STARTED
_______________________________
One year, I decided to buy my mother-in-law a cemetery
plot as a Christmas gift.

The next year, I didn't buy her a gift.

When she asked me why, I replied,

"Well, you still haven't used the gift I bought you last year!"

And that's how the fight started.....

______________________________


My wife and I were watching "Who Wants To Be A Millionaire" while we
were in bed.

I turned to her and said, 'Do you want to have Sex?'

"'No,' she answered. I then said,

"Is that your final answer?'

She didn't even look at me this time, simply saying, 'Yes.'

So I said, "Then I'd like to phone a friend."

And that's when the fight started...

________________________________


I took my wife to a restaurant.

The waiter, for some reason, took my order first.

"I'll have the rump steak, rare, please."

He said, "Aren't you worried about the mad cow?"

"Nah, she can order for herself."

And that's when the fight started.....

________________________________


My wife and I were sitting at a table at her high school reunion, and
she kept staring at a drunken man swigging his drink as he sat alone at
a nearby table.

I asked her, "Do you know him?"

"Yes", she sighed,

"He's my old boyfriend. I understand he took to drinking right after we
split up those many years ago, and I hear he hasn't been sober since."

"My God!" I said, "Who would think a person could go on celebrating
that long?"

And then the fight started...

________________________________


When our lawn mower broke and wouldn't run, my wife kept hinting to me
that I should get it fixed. But, somehow I always had something else to
take care of first, the shed, the boat, making beer. Always something
more important to me. Finally she thought of a clever way to make her
point.

When I arrived home one day, I found her seated in the tall grass,
busily snipping away with a tiny pair of sewing scissors. I watched
silently for a short time and then went into the house. I was gone only
a minute and when I came out again I handed her a toothbrush. I said,
"When you finish cutting the grass, you might as well sweep the driveway."

The doctors say I will walk again, but I will always have a limp.

________________________________


My wife sat down next to me as I was flipping channels.

She asked, "What's on TV?"

I said, "Dust."

And then the fight started...
________________________________


Saturday morning I got up early, quietly dressed, made my lunch, and
slipped quietly into the garage. I hooked up the boat up to the van,
and proceeded to back out into a torrential downpour. The wind was
blowing 50 mph, so I pulled back into the garage, turned on the radio,
and discovered that the weather would be bad all day. I went back into
the house, quietly undressed, and slipped back into bed. I cuddled up
to my wife's back, now with a different anticipation, and whispered,
"The weather out there is terrible."

My loving wife of 5 years replied, "And, can you believe my stupid
husband is out fishing in that?"

And that's how the fight started...
________________________________


My wife was hinting about what she wanted for our upcoming anniversary.

She said, "I want something shiny that goes from 0 to 150 in about 3
seconds."





I bought her a bathroom scale.

And then the fight started......

________________________________


After retiring, I went to the Social Security office to apply for
Social Security.

The woman behind the counter asked me for my driver's License to verify
my age.

I looked in my pockets and realized I had left my wallet at home.

I told the woman that I was very sorry, but I would have to go home and
come back later.

The woman said, 'Unbutton your shirt'.

So I opened my shirt revealing my curly silver hair.

She said, 'That silver hair on your chest is proof enough for me' and
she processed my Social Security application.

When I got home, I excitedly told my wife about my experience at the
Social Security office.

She said, 'You should have dropped your pants. You might have gotten
disability, too.'

And then the fight started...

________________________________


My wife was standing nude, looking in the bedroom mirror.

She was not happy with what she saw and said to me, "I feel horrible; I
look old, fat and ugly. I really need you to pay me a compliment.'

I replied, "Your eyesight's damn near perfect."

And then the fight started........


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 24, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


>


Where did you get that picture of me? I swear it was a costume party. Pay no attention to the midgets in the background. Midget porn? What? I don't know what you're talking about. It was Halloween. I was high.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 24, 2012)

This is for catarack






BatCat nanernaernanernaner...


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Mickey O'Neil (Apr 24, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


>


Fear is what defines a gangsta. Afraid of the dark, afraid of the unknown, afraid of the water, afraid of surprises, afraid of other people running, ...


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 24, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Where did you get that picture of me? I swear it was a costume party. Pay no attention to the midgets in the background. Midget porn? What? I don't know what you're talking about. It was Halloween. I was high.


So you're a ginger. I knew it, I knew it.


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 24, 2012)

Mickey O'Neil said:


> Fear is what defines a gangsta. Afraid of the dark, afraid of the unknown, afraid of the water, afraid of surprises, afraid of other people running, ...


lol, I can see the kid logging into his account.


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 24, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


>


This would have been perfect for FDD


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 24, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> This would have been perfect for FDD


I know! Darn !!!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 24, 2012)

I have his address if you would like to write....he's still a guest of the government, and will be for awhile and he would like to hear from riu'ers. just pm me for his address.



cof


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 24, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> I have his address if you would like to write....he's still a guest of the government, and will be for awhile and he would like to hear from riu'ers. just pm me for his address.
> 
> 
> 
> cof


Your a good Man COF


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 24, 2012)

........................


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 24, 2012)

bellylaughing *Like.* cn


----------



## ohmy (Apr 24, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> I have his address if you would like to write....he's still a guest of the government, and will be for awhile and he would like to hear from riu'ers. just pm me for his address.
> 
> 
> 
> cof


thanks......pm on way


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 24, 2012)

love this pic stay high


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 24, 2012)

I used to work at safeway and my shit never broke... stay high


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 24, 2012)

....................


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 24, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 2137182
> ....................


Pretty good likeness


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 24, 2012)

........................


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 24, 2012)

shrxhky420 said:


> Pretty good likeness


It must have taken him a long time too.


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 24, 2012)

Even the bear wants it legal... at least that's what I got from his message


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 24, 2012)

^^^holy shit^^^ or should I say holy hamburger shit... don't know what to think of this yet... stay high


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 24, 2012)

shrxhky420 said:


> ^^^holy shit^^^ or should I say holy hamburger shit... don't know what to think of this yet... stay high


Just add salad cream buddy and you are good to go. mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 24, 2012)

CATARACT said:


>


Hahahahha


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 24, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Hahahahha


++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Apr 24, 2012)

...............


----------



## Jer La Mota (Apr 24, 2012)

...............


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Apr 24, 2012)

[QUOTE=CaliBoy93


++++++++++++++ REP .

Where ya been man ??


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 24, 2012)

*PARAPROSDOKIANS (Winston Churchill loved them) are figures of speech in which the latter part of a sentence or phrase is surprising or unexpected and**frequently humorous.**
*

*1. Where there's a will, I want to be in it.**

2. The last thing I want to do is hurt you. But it's still on my list.

3. Since light travels faster than sound, some people appear bright until you hear them speak.

4. If I agreed with you, we'd both be wrong.

5. We never really grow up; we only learn how to act in public.

6. War does not determine who is right - only who is left..

7. Knowledge is knowing a tomato is a fruit. Wisdom is not putting it in a fruit salad.

8. They begin the evening news with 'Good Evening,' then proceed to tell you why it isn't.

9. To steal ideas from one person is plagiarism. To steal from many is research.

10. Buses stop in bus stations. Trains stop in train stations. On my desk is a work station. Can I stop?

11. I thought I wanted a career. Turns out I just wanted paychecks.

12. I asked God for a bike, but I know God doesn't work that way. So I stole a bike and asked for forgiveness.*
*13. I didn't say it was your fault, I said I was blaming you.**

14. Women will never be equal to men until they can walk down the street with a bald head and a beer gut, and still think they are sexy.

15. Behind every successful man is his woman. Behind the fall of a successful man is usually another woman.*
*16. A clear conscience is the sign of a fuzzy memory.**

17. You do not need a parachute to skydive. You only need a parachute to skydive twice.

18. Money can't buy happiness, but it sure makes misery easier to live with.

19. I used to be indecisive. Now I'm not so sure.

20. To be sure of hitting the target, shoot first and call whatever you hit the target.

21. Nostalgia isn't what it used to be.

22. Change is inevitable, except from a vending machine.

23. Going to church doesn't make you a Christian any more than standing in a garage makes you a car.
*
*24. I am neither for nor against apathy.**

25 Do not argue with an idiot. He will drag you down to his level and beat you with experience.*
*26 I want to die peacefully in my sleep, like my grandfather, not screaming and yelling like the passengers in his car.*
*27 How is it one careless match can start a forest fire, but it takes a whole box to start a campfire?*
*28 Dolphins are so smart that within a few weeks of captivity, they can train people to stand on the very edge of the pool and throw them fish.**
**
**29 The voices in my head may not be real, but they have some good ideas!*
*30 Always borrow money from a pessimist. He won't expect it back.*
*31 Hospitality: making your guests feel like they're at home, even if you wish they were.*
*32 A bus is a vehicle that runs twice as fast when you are after it as when you are in it.*
*33 When tempted to fight fire with fire, remember that the Fire Department usually uses water.*
*34 Some cause happiness wherever they go. Others whenever they go.


cof*


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 24, 2012)

Far to stoned to read that one buddy.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 24, 2012)

CaliBoy93 said:


>


fuck I hate when that happens... definitely not a lol... stay high


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 24, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


>


I know ... we'll call this new sport "football". cn


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## thump easy (Apr 24, 2012)

thats fucked up hahaha .... on the cat part dam look at the back ground the cat was hungry lolz


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 24, 2012)

Maybe not so LOL but good....


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 24, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> maybe not so lol but good....


like like like like...god damn liked!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 24, 2012)

*This is Bear back?*


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 24, 2012)

Ahhhhhh........


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Mickey O'Neil (Apr 24, 2012)

CATARACT said:


>


My burning bush would be all like, "SAVE YOURSELF, ITS TOO LATE FOR ME!"


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Apr 24, 2012)

Mickey O'Neil said:


> My burning bush would be all like, "SAVE YOURSELF, ITS TOO LATE FOR ME!"


...............................................


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 24, 2012)

haha BISH... makes it sound like the frenchie is a mexican lol... stay high


----------



## patlpp (Apr 25, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> I click on them and they work fine for me ??.
> 
> (strange).





CATARACT said:


> Yes just checked and they work fine.





CATARACT said:


> Bullshit. I change my IP every 2 hrs. hahahhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. I am a webmaster and hacker. My IP never shows where i am as i can check that via my websites. Its real easy to change your IP.
> Takes 5 seconds.


That's why you guys are a dime a dozen. Never listens to the customer, can't think past your own nose.....It works fine for you because it's YOUR PM box. 
Master hacker IP GOD. LMFAO.

[video=youtube;Hy5wNeSPzfQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hy5wNeSPzfQ[/video]


----------



## doc111 (Apr 25, 2012)

patlpp said:


> That's why you guys are a dime a dozen. Never listens to the customer, can't think past your own nose.....It works fine for you because it's YOUR PM box.
> Master hacker IP GOD. LMFAO.
> 
> [video=youtube;Hy5wNeSPzfQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hy5wNeSPzfQ[/video]


lmfao!!!!!!!! He wants everyone to know how kewl he is.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 25, 2012)

Cool as fuck. Just call me the ICEMAN.


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 25, 2012)

I saw this and fell in love with this pair. 

[video=youtube;dv_gOBi8Wpk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dv_gOBi8Wpk[/video]


----------



## RudeKitty (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 25, 2012)

Let me show you how your p---- works. lmao

If you want miss the intro go to 30 second mark. 

[video=youtube;4YVEiUq-L7w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YVEiUq-L7w&amp;t=32s[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 25, 2012)

CATARACT said:


>


That's what Brian McKnight thinks too.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 25, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^like^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Apr 25, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^like^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 25, 2012)

................................


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## lagarrettBLUNT (Apr 26, 2012)

-------------


----------



## lagarrettBLUNT (Apr 26, 2012)

--------lol


----------



## lagarrettBLUNT (Apr 26, 2012)

--------lol


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Mickey O'Neil (Apr 26, 2012)

cataract said:


>


like!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## doc111 (Apr 26, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


>


lmfao!!!!!!

^^^^LIKE^^^^^^


----------



## jonblaze420 (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 26, 2012)

............


----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 26, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


>


...lol, nice!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 26, 2012)

is this legal?????


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 26, 2012)

hahahhahaha


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 26, 2012)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 2140467hahahhahaha


That is... I can't... I won't.... damn it. I laughed. I'm going to gay hell.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 26, 2012)

[h=3]Idaho man accused of using gun to force 'moonwalk'[/h] _Posted: Apr 26, 2012 5:15 AM EDT _ _Updated: Apr 26, 2012 10:56 AM EDT _ 
SANDPOINT, Idaho (AP) - An Idaho man has been charged with assault after authorities say he ordered another man to perform the "moonwalk" at gunpoint.
The Bonner County Daily Bee (http://bit.ly/IGAoPn) reports 30-year-old John Ernest Cross was charged with the felony Tuesday in 1st District Court and appointed a public defender.
Police say they were called Monday to Cross' home in Clark Fork after getting a report that he pointed a rifle at another man and demanded that the man perform the dance move popularized by Michael Jackson in the 1980s.
Investigators accuse Cross of using a semiautomatic rifle during the episode, but Cross claimed during his initial court appearance this week that the firearm was simply a pellet gun.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;hKrDAeNxtLA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKrDAeNxtLA[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## curious old fart (Apr 26, 2012)

Winter Woman

your pm box is full



cof


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Apr 26, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> Winter Woman
> 
> your pm box is full
> 
> ...


Now thats funny as fuck.


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 26, 2012)

I fixed it thanks. WW


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 26, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> That is... I can't... I won't.... damn it. I laughed. I'm going to gay hell.


It does explain something about thousands of loaves. But not the fish. cn


----------



## Mickey O'Neil (Apr 27, 2012)

CATARACT said:


>


Love this! My new motto. I've been giving reasons for fun. Now I have a reason to give a reason.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 27, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> It does explain something about thousands of loaves. But not the fish. cn


That's a lot of pinching.


----------



## zo0t (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 27, 2012)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 2140467hahahhahaha




Its like a chia pet you can watch jesus grow longhair


----------



## ANC (Apr 27, 2012)

Notice how nothing in the door is actual food, but just more callories and fats to pour on food.


----------



## ANC (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## bengrowin (Apr 27, 2012)

http://youtu.be/ENvUm29oNbE


----------



## bengrowin (Apr 27, 2012)

Is it kim??


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 27, 2012)

^^^ I puked a little in my mouth...


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 27, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> ^^^ I puked a little in my mouth...


hahahhaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 27, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> ^^^ I puked a little in my mouth...


Cant rep you again just yet buddy.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 28, 2012)

John Deere. cn


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 28, 2012)

That rocks. cn


----------



## pathfinder05 (Apr 29, 2012)

True story!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jer La Mota (Apr 29, 2012)

..........


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 29, 2012)

Test Post.....................................


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Apr 29, 2012)

.............


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 29, 2012)

That's past tan; it's brown! ~giggle~ cn


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 29, 2012)

Sin B = Sin B * Cos B = Cos B <<< lol
TanB ..............Sin B





RyanTheRhino said:


>


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 29, 2012)

Ello Ryan


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 29, 2012)

In the high school gym, all the girls in the class were lined up against one wall, and all the boys against the opposite wall. Then, every ten seconds, they walked toward each other until they were half the previous distance apart. A mathematician, a physicist, and an engineer were asked, "When will the girls and boys meet?" 
The mathematician said: "Never." 
The physicist said: "In an infinite amount of time." 
The engineer said: "Well... in about two minutes, they'll be close enough for all practical purposes."


A mathematician, a physicist and an engineer are each given $50 to measure the height of a building. 
The mathematician buys a ruler and a sextant, and by determining the angle subtended by the building a certain distance away from the base, he establishes the height of the building. 
The physicist buys a heavy ball and a stopwatch, climbs to the top of the building and drops the ball. By measuring the time it takes to hit the bottom, he establishes the height of the building. 
The engineer puts $40 into his pocket. By slipping the doorman the other ten, he establishes the height of the building.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Apr 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;ub3Cm0V_Z8w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ub3Cm0V_Z8w[/video]


----------



## Jer La Mota (Apr 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;wARB2COiwZc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wARB2COiwZc[/video]


----------



## billybob420 (Apr 30, 2012)

idk if this is a report but it's my favorite pimp my ride meme thingamajig.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 30, 2012)

Trenton JOHN RAMBO. Lol.

http://www.mlive.com/news/saginaw/index.ssf/2012/03/dog_stabber_rambo_pays_restitu.html

SAGINAW &#8212; A Saginaw man is in jail after being accused of stabbing his neighbor&#8217;s Alaskan husky in the neck with a samurai sword on Sunday, police say.

The dog, Mekie, survived and is receiving care at a veterinarian clinic in Clare, said her owner, Joe Larry Jr. She could return home in Thursday, he said.

City police officers were called to 1607 N. Woodbridge on the city&#8217;s West Side about 6 p.m. Sunday and saw the dog inside with a puncture wound to its neck, said city police Detective Sgt. Joseph Dutoi.

&#8220;There are many people in this society that see dogs as family members, even as children,&#8221; Dutoi said. &#8220;This is very shocking and an unexplainable act.&#8221;


The suspect, 35-year-old Trenton John Rambo, remained jailed today. Rambo was arraigned Tuesday.

Larry, who has lived at the house since November, said he has never had problems with the neighbors before. As to Rambo, he said, &#8220;I&#8217;d never seen the man.&#8221;

He said he and his girlfriend were leaving the house when they heard 4-year-old Mekie, fenced in the backyard with Larry&#8217;s two other dogs, yelp and walk toward them. Larry said he spotted Rambo next to the fence holding a sharp object, &#8220;poking at the other dogs,&#8221; he said.

&#8220;I said, &#8216;Hey!&#8217; &#8221; and Rambo ran through the adjacent backyards, Larry said. Larry walked around the corner onto Cooper and saw Rambo go into the house at 1616 Cooper, he said.

Mekie was stabbed &#8220;right through her trachea,&#8221; her owner said. The veternarians wanted to perform emergency surgery on her the night of the attack but had to wait because she was too weak from blood loss, Larry said.





Officers executed a search warrant at Rambo&#8217;s house Sunday and located a samurai sword in the living room, Dutoi said. Rambo denied knowledge of the incident and declined to speak with police about it, Dutoi said.

He is charged with a single count of killing or torturing an animal, a felony that carries a maximum penalty of four years in prison or a fine of up to $5,000. If found guilty, he also could be ordered to pay veterinarian bills.

In arraigning Rambo, Saginaw County District Judge A.T. Frank entered a not guilty plea on his behalf and held him on a $15,000 cash or surety bond. Rambo is scheduled for a Jan. 27 preliminary hearing.


----------



## DST (May 1, 2012)

I was out yesterday in Amsterdam and came across this....made me laugh. You were at the Queens Day festival in Amsterdam as well Cannabineer????


----------



## DST (May 2, 2012)




----------



## supersillybilly (May 2, 2012)

^^^^^^my kinda humour


----------



## Carne Seca (May 3, 2012)




----------



## ANC (May 3, 2012)




----------



## lokie (May 3, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


>


Some dads are cool. Mine never bought me a stripper.


----------



## ANC (May 3, 2012)

Some parents are better than others


----------



## Winter Woman (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (May 3, 2012)

Do you see it????


----------



## Carne Seca (May 3, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> Do you see it????
> 
> View attachment 2152649


no.........

Is there something on the wall I'm missing or hiding behind it? I'm not seeing it.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 3, 2012)

CaliBoy93 said:


>


Ahaha, that's my roommate.


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 3, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> Do you see it????
> 
> View attachment 2152649


I see it!!!! damn that took a while... kinda like those 3d pics back in the 90's you had to stair at forever... all I know is the lake is gone...  way cool WW way cool... stay high


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 3, 2012)




----------



## shrxhky420 (May 3, 2012)

View attachment 2152841stay high


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 3, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^Like! Shit happens.^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## patlpp (May 3, 2012)

shrxhky420 said:


> I see it!!!! damn that took a while... kinda like those 3d pics back in the 90's you had to stair at forever... all I know is the lake is gone...  way cool WW way cool... stay high


I shat a brick and put it on a (the) wall


----------



## sunni (May 3, 2012)

i dont see it sooooooooo fustrating >.<


----------



## DST (May 4, 2012)

Guts or Balls?

There is a medical distinction. We've all heard about people having guts
or balls, but do you really know the difference between them? In an
effort to keep you informed, the definitions are listed below:

GUTS - Is arriving home late after a night out with the guys, being met
by your wife with a broom, and having the guts to ask: 'Are you still
cleaning, or are you flying somewhere?'

BALLS - Is coming home late after a night out with the guys, smelling of
perfume and beer, lipstick on your collar, slapping your wife on the ass
and having the balls to say: 'You're next,
Chubby.'

I hope this clears up any confusion on the definitions.



Medically speaking there is no difference in the outcome. Both result in death.


----------



## DST (May 4, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (May 4, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> no.........
> 
> Is there something on the wall I'm missing or hiding behind it? I'm not seeing it.


damn, I had to told about the wall.


----------



## Winter Woman (May 4, 2012)

This one reminded me of the Twilight Zone episode about where the 'thing' starts ripping parts off of the plane. Wasn't that Shatner that did that one?


----------



## ANC (May 4, 2012)




----------



## PetFlora (May 4, 2012)

sunni said:


> i dont see it sooooooooo fustrating >.<


Are you aware it is spelled f- R-ustrating? People have been saying it incorrectly for so damn long that others now spell it as they hear it- WRONG


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 4, 2012)

PetFlora said:


> Are you aware it is spelled f- R-ustrating? People have been saying it incorrectly for so damn long that others now spell it as they hear it- WRONG


Lol. Like "comfortable". I don't think anyone says it properly. They always say comf-ter-ble.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;dPEQnQMUAik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPEQnQMUAik&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## jonblaze420 (May 4, 2012)

ANC someone should tell those young women in the picture that the marijuana they harvested looks quite premature.


----------



## VILEPLUME (May 4, 2012)

lagarrettBLUNT said:


> View attachment 2139491--------lol


This has never ever happened to me. Maybe I should look for new friends...


----------



## VILEPLUME (May 4, 2012)

[youtube]zM0AgIqNaRI[/youtube]

Best interview ever.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 4, 2012)

ha............ got bored with paint


----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 4, 2012)




----------



## ANC (May 4, 2012)




----------



## Sm00th0Perat0r (May 4, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> Do you see it????
> 
> View attachment 2152649



Nope.

Ten characters


----------



## Jer La Mota (May 4, 2012)

The Iranian Ambassador to the UN had just finished giving a speech and walked
out into the lobby of the convention center where he met U.S. General Patraeus.
They shook hands.
As they walked the Iranian said, "You know,
I have just one question about what I have seen in America ."
The General said, "Well, anything I can do to help you, I will."
The Iranian whispered, "My son watches this TV show called Star Trek and
in it there is Chekhov who is Russian, Scotty who is Scottish,
Uhura who is black and Sulu who is Japanese, but no Muslims.
My son is very upset and doesn't understand why there aren't any
Iranians, Iraqis, Afghans, Syrians or Pakistanis on Star Trek."

The General laughed, leaned toward the Iranian ambassador, and whispered back,
"That's because it takes place in the future".


----------



## Winter Woman (May 4, 2012)

Sm00th0Perat0r said:


> Nope.
> 
> Ten characters


It's a wall not a lake.


----------



## Winter Woman (May 4, 2012)

View attachment 2154322

Carne is in there. 

View attachment 2154323


----------



## bestbuds09 (May 5, 2012)

by far the funniest cockfight ever...............



[youtube]K2gYnNRdqJw[/youtube]


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 5, 2012)

^^^ It's all fun and games until someone gets an eye poked out  Or tab A falls into hole B.


----------



## Carne Seca (May 5, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 2154322
> 
> Carne is in there.


That's not me! I have an alibi. I swear!


----------



## Winter Woman (May 6, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> That's not me! I have an alibi. I swear!


Nice try, but I see you. lol


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 6, 2012)

Wiggles pit


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 6, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (May 6, 2012)

View attachment 2157112


----------



## ANC (May 7, 2012)




----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 7, 2012)

ANC said:


>


what kind of crack cocaine is that lawnmower on?


----------



## DST (May 7, 2012)

A short love story.....



A man and a woman who had never met before,
but who were both married to other people,
found themselves assigned to the same sleeping room on a transcontinental train. 




Though initially embarrassed and uneasy over sharing a room, they were both very tired and fell asleep quickly, he in the upper berth and she in the lower.

At 1 a.m., the man leaned down, gently woke the woman and said, "Ma'am, I'm sorry to bother you, but would you be willing to reach into the closet to get me a second blanket? I'm awfully cold."

"I have a better idea," she replied. "Just for tonight, let's pretend that we're married."
"That's a great idea!" he exclaimed.

"Good," she replied. "Get your own damn blanket."

After a moment of silence ... he farted.


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 7, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> what kind of crack cocaine is that lawnmower on?


You can see the flash of sparks when it just takes off. I am thinking 120 volt electric mower connected to a 240 volt feed.
I personally say a shop vac sound like a jet engine before bursting into flames when a fault in the electrical panel put 240 volts onto a 120 volt outlet.


----------



## Richie LxP (May 7, 2012)

ANC said:


> [/QUOHAHAHAH Why did he hold on for so long?TE]


----------



## Richie LxP (May 7, 2012)

A good day at the races. lol!

[video=youtube;1DMsAP7Q_bo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DMsAP7Q_bo[/video]


----------



## tip top toker (May 7, 2012)

Hahaha, that's you isn't it  I love how everyone has forgotten the races and are just enjoying the spectacle of a drunken "hill climb"


----------



## Richie LxP (May 7, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Hahaha, that's you isn't it  I love how everyone has forgotten the races and are just enjoying the spectacle of a drunken "hill climb"



And what a victorious hill climb it was tip top! Haha, I would have paid top dollar to witness it...


----------



## Josh3235 (May 7, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 2157113


LIKE a lot. Because it's so true. Be smart and independent or be dumb and dependent on some piece of shit just because he has money. lol.


----------



## carl.burnette (May 8, 2012)

ANC said:


> Some parents are better than others


The last picture, actually is a bit heart warming. Gangsta as all shit, actually looks like a latin country perhaps in south america somewhere. I don't care who you are. No matter how bad ass you are, kids come first. There's a guy who loves his kid.

or, shit or dad will shoot you.. could be the other message..


----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 8, 2012)




----------



## carl.burnette (May 8, 2012)

jonblaze420 said:


> ANC someone should tell those young women in the picture that the marijuana they harvested looks quite premature.


Judging by their ages I don't think they can wait


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 8, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 9, 2012)




----------



## weedgrocer (May 9, 2012)

that guy is UNSTOPPABLE!!


----------



## lokie (May 9, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


>


It gets lonely at the top!


----------



## TheChosen (May 9, 2012)

That's sad, we ruined his home and our planet.


----------



## putrid retch (May 9, 2012)

Here's 1 where the dude didn't think this thing thru in the least...probably drunk.


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 9, 2012)

putrid retch said:


> Here's 1 where the dude didn't think this thing thru in the least...probably drunk.


Man, that dude got some MAJOR burns out of that stunt. Stone sober or not, when fire hits your ass your going to clench like a son of a bitch. It would of probably took a truck to pull the stick from his cheeks at that moment. I think he earned some skin grafts and will have a life long phobia about fireworks.


----------



## Big P (May 9, 2012)

[youtube]xADSSBs34is[/youtube]


----------



## lokie (May 9, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> Man, that dude got some MAJOR burns out of that stunt. Stone sober or not, when fire hits your ass your going to clench like a son of a bitch. It would of probably took a truck to pull the stick from his cheeks at that moment. I think he earned some skin grafts and will have a life long phobia about fireworks.


LOL 

I bet he puckers up each 4th of July.


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 9, 2012)

Betcha he still can't wipe his ass without flinching like a dog shitting glass.


----------



## sfttailpaul (May 9, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> You can see the flash of sparks when it just takes off. I am thinking 120 volt electric mower connected to a 240 volt feed.
> I personally say a shop vac sound like a jet engine before bursting into flames when a fault in the electrical panel put 240 volts onto a 120 volt outlet.


How on God's green Earth can a panel "fault" a 220V line into a 110V outlet? Someone HAD to change a wire, taking the neutral off the outlet feed and replacing it with a 110V leg... It is physically impossible to have this happen without human intervention...


----------



## ANC (May 10, 2012)




----------



## ANC (May 10, 2012)




----------



## TheChosen (May 10, 2012)

that last one can't be real. If I was at the top, you'd see something dripping down...


----------



## ANC (May 10, 2012)




----------



## grnhrvstr (May 10, 2012)

[video]http://www.youtube.com/user/megaxibeca#p/a/u/0/Iqmba7npY8g[/video]


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 10, 2012)

sfttailpaul said:


> How on God's green Earth can a panel "fault" a 220V line into a 110V outlet? Someone HAD to change a wire, taking the neutral off the outlet feed and replacing it with a 110V leg... It is physically impossible to have this happen without human intervention...


It was a conversion from a grocery store into apartments. 120 breakers have one wire and take one slot, 220 breakers have two wires and take two slots...But I guess when the panel has three phase power and a 120 breaker is installed in the wrong slot, you can get 220. I looked at it and it looked 120 to me, but 220 was measured from the single breaker slot.


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 10, 2012)

In California a Blind couple went to court over complaints that they didn&#8217;t pick up the droppings of their guide dog as mandated by law.

The judge dropped the case based on the fact that they couldn&#8217;t see shit.


----------



## FranJan (May 10, 2012)

^^^Insert Rim Shot Here^^^


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 10, 2012)

I am high and don't remember if I posted this... If I did, sorry...But if your smoke is good, you won't remember anyway. 

Wife texts husband on a cold winters morning:
"Windows frozen." 

Husband texts back:
"Pour some luke warm water over it."

Wife texts back:
"Computer completely down now"


----------



## Winter Woman (May 10, 2012)

wouldn't it be great to start your commute this way.

[video=youtube;gww9_S4PNV0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gww9_S4PNV0[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (May 10, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (May 10, 2012)

*Two men were driving through Detroit when they got pulled over by a cop. The cop walks up and taps his nightstick on the window. The driver 
rolls down the window and "WHACK," the cop smacks him in the head with his nightstick.

"What the hell was that for?" the driver asked.

"You're in Detroit, son," the cop answered. "When we pull you over in Detroit, you better have your license ready by the time we get to your car."

"I'm sorry, officer," the driver said, "I'm not from around here."

The cop runs a check on the guy's license--he's clean and gives the guy his license back. The cop then walks around to the passenger side and 
taps on the window. The passenger rolls down the window and "WHACK," the cop smacks him on the head with the nightstick.

"What the hell did you do that for?" the passenger demands.

"Just making your wish come true," replied the cop "Making WHAT wish come true?" the passenger asked.

"Because I know your type," the cop says, "two miles down the road you're gonna turn to your buddy and say, 'I wish that asshole would've tried that shit with me!' "*


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 10, 2012)

^^^^^^^ lol!!^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 10, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^lol^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Winter Woman (May 10, 2012)

Glad you like!


----------



## Total Head (May 10, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 2162060
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## lokie (May 10, 2012)

Total Head said:


> Winter Woman said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 2162060
> ...


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 10, 2012)

This a great thread, if your feeling a little down you can come here and feel better faster than most Meds


----------



## MacGuyver4.2.0 (May 10, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> This a great thread, if your feeling a little down you can come here and feel better faster than most Meds


This wit and brevity in this thread gives me hope for the human race. We may not finish that race, but hey...we're running anyways!


----------



## Total Head (May 10, 2012)

lokie said:


> Total Head said:
> 
> 
> > Goatse i think it is. google it
> ...


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 10, 2012)

Total Head said:


> lokie said:
> 
> 
> > so of course i googled it
> ...


----------



## lokie (May 11, 2012)

sorry I forgot about the disclaimer. What is seen can not be un-seen.


----------



## Winter Woman (May 11, 2012)

lokie said:


> sorry I forgot about the disclaimer. What is seen can not be un-seen.


I hear you. I went there and omg. How is that humanly possible and how did you know about it.


----------



## Winter Woman (May 11, 2012)

If you notice no cows leave. Actually there is one in the middle that is just entranced.

[video=youtube;lXKDu6cdXLI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXKDu6cdXLI[/video]


----------



## ANC (May 11, 2012)

loved the train

edit

and the cows


----------



## Winter Woman (May 11, 2012)

lmfao


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 11, 2012)

That's nice. Give em a little music before they're slaughtered and made into Big Macs.


----------



## Winter Woman (May 11, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> That's nice. Give em a little music before they're slaughtered and made into Big Macs.


As long as they are void of Pink Slime I'm all for it.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 11, 2012)

Ugh pink slime. I know what that is.


----------



## ANC (May 11, 2012)




----------



## BigBuddahCheese (May 11, 2012)

WARNING not FUNNY just kinda of a WTF!

WoW!

Two guys stopped on a freeway and in BACK of the car.. um like neither of them thought this is not the best of ideas.. well too late now. Its shocking, sad, and irratating that people have this much little common sense.

http://poststuff6.entensity.net/051112/hit.php


----------



## Winter Woman (May 11, 2012)

The action really picks up at about the 20 second mark. Incredible series of volleys. Do they call it volleys? Pretty cool for badminton.

[video=youtube;-K3jfSALCas]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-K3jfSALCas[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (May 11, 2012)

BigBuddahCheese said:


> WARNING not FUNNY just kinda of a WTF!
> 
> WoW!
> 
> ...


WTF is right! Can you survive a hit like that? His head hit the ground pretty hard.

Edit: Thanks for the warning.


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 11, 2012)

^^^ That turned into a giant ping-pong game ^^^^


----------



## DST (May 11, 2012)

Why was that guy just standing in the middle of a lane?? Had to hurt a whole load,


----------



## Winter Woman (May 11, 2012)

To me it looked like he was stepping out from behind the car because he thought it was going to be tagged from behind and didn't want his legs cut off. I could be wrong


----------



## Winter Woman (May 11, 2012)




----------



## Jer La Mota (May 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;feHvQG6T6jU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=feHvQG6T6jU[/video]


----------



## Jer La Mota (May 11, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (May 11, 2012)

Swoosh and she was gone. lmao. 

[video=youtube;GqCUJ10gLRM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqCUJ10gLRM[/video]


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (May 11, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> To me it looked like he was stepping out from behind the car because he thought it was going to be tagged from behind and didn't want his legs cut off. I could be wrong


Yes the other guy got crushed in front of his eyes, only to be hit head on. It might have been son and dad by looks of it, I don't know the whole story but damn get away from the car.


----------



## Winter Woman (May 11, 2012)

The lion was made with tires



The male mind




He must have been thinking about sex.



Must have been a blonde male painter thinking about sex


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 12, 2012)




----------



## Jer La Mota (May 12, 2012)




----------



## CaliBoy93 (May 12, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 12, 2012)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 12, 2012)

That vagoid looks sad and the midget penis is coming over (pun intended) to console it.
Seriously, WTF?


----------



## lokie (May 12, 2012)

I am gonna make that WTF the wall paper on somebody's PC desktop. lol

Now I have to decide who the poor sap will be. lol


----------



## ANC (May 13, 2012)

wtf man?????????


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 13, 2012)




----------



## CaliBoy93 (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Jer La Mota (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (May 13, 2012)




----------



## PixiDustr (May 13, 2012)

View attachment 2166311


----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 13, 2012)

*This made me laugh because all of this is done here lol*








The Internet is a wacky place where anything can happen at any time. No one would have guessed that Ashton Kutcher would get a large Twitter following. It never even crossed people&#8217;s minds that Perez Hilton could make millions drawing penises on celebrities. And never in a million years did people think Craigslist would serve as a place to buy used furniture as well as murder a prostitute. Thankfully for all of us, there are a group of dedicated online commenters who troll the internet (pro bono!) for bad content and punish it with honest comments, vulgar language, and the occasional usage of the c-word.

Here are some simple guidelines for bloggers if they desire to keep their self-esteem:
*1 Generalizations*
Generalizations, no matter how true, will get you in trouble. Sure it might be true in 99% of cases that all men pee standing up. But type that on your Web site and you&#8217;ll have the Men-who-do-it-sitting-down group ripping your throat out for your lack of compassion and understanding.






*2 Sarcasm*
Sarcasm gets wildly misunderstood online. You&#8217;ll have better luck having people translate your blog from Polish to English, than having them translate from sarcastic to what you&#8217;re actually saying. Don&#8217;t even attempt it unless you want Internet commenters knocking down your front door with a log yelling &#8220;kill the beast.&#8221;






*3 Speaking without Creden**tials*
Don&#8217;t make medical statements if you&#8217;re not a doctor, don&#8217;t make scientific statements if you&#8217;re not a scientist, and under no circumstance make celebrity comments if you&#8217;re not TMZ. You are unqualified to have an opinion and frankly it&#8217;s a little disturbing that you thought you did. Start every single sentence with &#8220;in my personal opinion.&#8221;






*4 Relationship Advice*
Never ever try to give insight from your personal experiences&#8230; because you&#8217;re wrong. The second you even type &#8220;Try to resist calling your girlfriend fat,&#8221; you&#8217;ll get commenters telling you that you&#8217;re obviously fat (&#8220;ur clearly obese&#8221, ugly (&#8220;u must b that gurl that wears a bag over her head&#8221, and undesirable (&#8220;I wouldn&#8217;t touch you with a ten foot pole&#8221. And while you may not want to be touched with any kind of pole, let alone a ten foot one, it&#8217;s best if you just write about neutral topics like potato growing season or abortion.






*5 Exaggeration*
Exaggeration often gets misunderstood in blogs and people are quick to correct you when you say something like &#8220;The war in Iraq has been raging for a gajillion years.&#8221; You would be surprised how many historians not only read blogs, but also feel the need to gently point out it has not actually been a gajillion years. And by gently I&#8217;m referring to comments that start off with &#8220;u F*cking idiot c*ntbag, America hasn&#8217;t been around 4 gajillion years, how could the war have started then. you&#8217;re a loser douche.&#8221;






*6 Social Media Criticism*
Discussing Social Media is an extremely touchy subject because people really disagree on whether or not it&#8217;s okay to use a childhood bath-time photo as a profile picture. No one likes to be told that they shouldn&#8217;t use Twitter as their personal diary. And god help the blogger who insults Myspace members because they&#8217;ll come crawling out of the woodwork (and their prison cells) to defend themselves.






*7 Lists*
Lists are considered an amateur way of distributing information online as well as in person. You would never be friends with someone who started every conversation with &#8220;6 things I accomplished today.&#8221; Some go as far as to claim they&#8217;re created purely to get more clicks on a blog. After all, no one can resist reading &#8220;10 easy ways to make your Girlfriend&#8217;s boobs bigger.&#8221; Hope springs eternal.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 14, 2012)

***like***


----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 14, 2012)

1500 Pages this may be a record

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DST (May 15, 2012)

Eh, I am on pg 375. I am never on the bloody right page.....


----------



## Total Head (May 15, 2012)

DST said:


> Eh, I am on pg 375. I am never on the bloody right page.....


you are totally on the right page. eff that "5 posts per page" crap. sucks especially hard when the 5 posts are 3 word replies and you read them in a millisecond. that's a lot of clicking "next". unnecessary mouse clicks grind my gears. 40 posts per page is how i roll.


----------



## DST (May 15, 2012)

me too TH, if you have ever been on the UK thread your head would explode in a minute if on 5-10 posts per page.....us Brits tend to talk a lot of crap, lol.


----------



## Total Head (May 15, 2012)




----------



## ANC (May 15, 2012)




----------



## PixiDustr (May 15, 2012)




----------



## PixiDustr (May 15, 2012)




----------



## PixiDustr (May 15, 2012)




----------



## PixiDustr (May 15, 2012)




----------



## PixiDustr (May 15, 2012)




----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 15, 2012)




----------



## PixiDustr (May 15, 2012)




----------



## PixiDustr (May 15, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (May 15, 2012)

PixiDustr said:


> View attachment 2168863View attachment 2168864View attachment 2168865View attachment 2168866



What a dickhead post. har har.


----------



## DST (May 16, 2012)

I changed my iPod's name to Titanic. It's syncing now.

When chemists die, they barium.

Jokes about German sausage are the wurst.

I know a guy who's addicted to brake fluid. He says he can stop any time.

How does Moses make his tea? Hebrews it.

I stayed up all night to see where the sun went. Then it dawned on me.

This girl said she recognized me from the vegetarian club, but I'd never met herbivore.

I'm reading a book about anti-gravity. I just can't put it down.

I did a theatrical performance about puns. It was a play on words.

They told me I had type-A blood, but it was a Type-O.

Why were the Indians here first? They had reservations.

We're going on a class trip to the Coca-Cola factory. I hope there's no pop quiz.

I didn't like my beard at first. Then it grew on me.

Did you hear about the cross-eyed teacher who lost her job because she couldn't control her pupils?

When you get a bladder infection urine trouble.

Broken pencils are pointless.

I tried to catch some fog, but I mist.

What do you call a dinosaur with an extensive vocabulary? A thesaurus.

England has no kidney bank, but it does have a Liverpool.

I used to be a banker, but then I lost interest.
I got a job at a bakery because I kneaded dough.

Haunted French pancakes give me the crêpes.

Velcro - what a rip off!

A cartoonist was found dead in his home. Details are sketchy.

Venison for dinner again? Oh deer!

The earthquake in Washington obviously was the government's fault.

Be kind to your dentist. He has fillings, too.


----------



## DST (May 16, 2012)

*Sally Mullihan of Coral Springs, Florida*
*decided to take one of the jobs that*
*most Americans are not willing to do. *








The woman applying for a job in a Florida lemon grove
seemed to be far too qualified for the job.
She had a liberal arts degree from the University of Michigan
and had worked as a social worker and school teacher.

The foreman frowned and said,
"I have to ask you,
Have you had any actual experience in *picking lemons*?"
"Well, as a matter of fact, I have!

I've been divorced three times,
Owned 2 Chrysler's and 
Voted for Obama."


----------



## ANC (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (May 16, 2012)




----------



## BigBuddahCheese (May 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;UnByeC67GDo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?&amp;v=UnByeC67GDo[/video]


----------



## PixiDustr (May 16, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (May 16, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (May 16, 2012)




----------



## PixiDustr (May 16, 2012)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 17, 2012)




----------



## ANC (May 17, 2012)




----------



## lokie (May 17, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


>


When I look at this pic all I can think of is "How tacky is it to ware bar codes on your jeans?"
My fashion sense may be just a bit off.


----------



## PixiDustr (May 17, 2012)




----------



## AMileHigh (May 17, 2012)

PixiDustr said:


> View attachment 2171753


So thats how women get infections down there. Always wondered.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Total Head (May 18, 2012)




----------



## Josh3235 (May 18, 2012)

Total Head said:


>


That made me lol pretty hard.


----------



## ANC (May 18, 2012)




----------



## NONHater (May 18, 2012)

hahahahaha wtf!^


----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 18, 2012)

woodsmaneh! said:


> View attachment 2172676



Anyone have a hankering for some lasagna?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 18, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Anyone have a hankering for some lasagna?


No, but I'm dying to see what garfield's chin looks like.


----------



## EROsain (May 18, 2012)




----------



## Jer La Mota (May 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;r8Ts3CLcrlE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8Ts3CLcrlE[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (May 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;WXK4Dx-3vg4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXK4Dx-3vg4[/video]

The last guy that ran off to the right had to get caught.


----------



## Winter Woman (May 18, 2012)




----------



## Dirty Harry (May 18, 2012)

^^^I think your right. I have never done a parachute smoke before. I would like to, but don't have enough smoking friends to pull it off...or that I know of...


----------



## Winter Woman (May 18, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> ^^^I think your right. I have never done a parachute smoke before. I would like to, but don't have enough smoking friends to pull it off...or that I know of...


Looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Winter Woman (May 18, 2012)

............


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 18, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> Looks like a lot of fun.


A lot of people think pot makes the smoker really slow and mellow...Well yes it does, but turn the lights on us quick we can scatter like cockroaches. Pot smokers are like cockroaches, for every one you find, there are 100 hiding in the closet.


----------



## Winter Woman (May 18, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> A lot of people think pot makes the smoker really slow and mellow...Well yes it does, but turn the lights on us quick we can scatter like cockroaches. *Pot smokers are like cockroaches, for every one you find, there are 100 hiding in the closet.*



So very true. It surprises the people I think are straight that aren't.


----------



## Winter Woman (May 18, 2012)

I once had the great honor of being owned by an English Bulldog. And I can say that what this video shows is so true for the breed. 

http://www.dailyhaha.com/_vids/bull-dog-ball-chase.htm


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 18, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> I once had the great honor of being owned by an English Bulldog. And I can say that what this video shows is so true for the breed.
> 
> http://www.dailyhaha.com/_vids/bull-dog-ball-chase.htm


That is like taping a stick with a twinky on a string onto a fat kids head and yelling, "Run Forest, run!..."


----------



## woodsmaneh! (May 18, 2012)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (May 18, 2012)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (May 18, 2012)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (May 18, 2012)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (May 18, 2012)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (May 18, 2012)

I can't stop LOL


----------



## woodsmaneh! (May 18, 2012)

Ok a couple more than I have some smoking more and drinking to do


----------



## woodsmaneh! (May 18, 2012)

OK OK couple more you will laugh


----------



## woodsmaneh! (May 18, 2012)

one more


----------



## woodsmaneh! (May 18, 2012)

I discovered I can move so drink in hand and vap in other


----------



## PixiDustr (May 18, 2012)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (May 18, 2012)

No truer words spoken


----------



## PixiDustr (May 18, 2012)




----------



## PixiDustr (May 18, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;Z8yW5cyXXRc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=Z8yW5cyXXRc[/video]


----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;EwrOOQyEdzM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=EwrOOQyEdzM[/video]


----------



## Total Head (May 19, 2012)




----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 19, 2012)

What happens before the pic:
Guy taking the pic comments on how the skinny guy looks like a terrorist. 
Buff guy says how if the skinny guy was indeed a terrorist, he would kick his ass. Then proceeded to take his shirt off, and for some reason, unzip his Wranglers and pull his little mushroomhead out and then crossed his arms like a boss.

What happens while the pic is being taken:
The skinny guy says, "Heeey, my puppy haz a beeger deek dan dat"
The blonds proceed to giggle while the brunette shushes them all, because the buff guy is her brother from out of town, and doesn't know anyone there.


----------



## PixiDustr (May 19, 2012)




----------



## PetFlora (May 19, 2012)

Did we gain a LIKE button, only to lose the ability to copy/paste pics? Last couple days I am unable to do this from this thread


----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 19, 2012)




----------



## Tenner (May 19, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


>


FUCK being in that coaster mate LOL


----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;iLtsuV2WFq8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=iLtsuV2WFq8[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 19, 2012)

PetFlora said:


> Did we gain a LIKE button, only to lose the ability to copy/paste pics? Last couple days I am unable to do this from this thread


Go find yer own LOL!!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 19, 2012)

The power of math can be very artistic. There are so many hidden Julian sets in this video.

[video=youtube;bO9ugnn8DbE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=bO9ugnn8DbE[/video]


----------



## Tenner (May 19, 2012)

^ trippy!!!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 19, 2012)

Tenner said:


> ^ trippy!!!


That entire box is build form this simple equation in 3-d


----------



## silasraven (May 19, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> That entire box is build form this simple equation in 3-d


hey do you have the numbers for Z and N & C i wanna work the problem.


----------



## Tenner (May 19, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> That entire box is build form this simple equation in 3-d


So it starts from the base Z (which is zero on the first run) and then increments Z on each iteration (n being the number of iterations), also adding a preset constant C on each iteration... By doing this thousands of times it gets the values for the coordinates on a 3 dimensional axis [Z1,Z2,Z3]... And the incrementing coordinates plots is just like you would plot a graph of Sin(X). 

But the colours they added were not mathematical, thats just cheating... Unless they made the scale of colour a number and matched that with the value of Z? 

TRIPPY!!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 19, 2012)

Tenner said:


> So it starts from the base Z (which is zero on the first run) and then increments Z on each iteration (n being the number of iterations), also adding a preset constant C on each iteration... By doing this thousands of times it gets the values for the coordinates on a 3 dimensional axis [Z1,Z2,Z3]... And the incrementing coordinates plots is just like you would plot a graph of Sin(X).
> 
> But the colours they added were not mathematical, thats just cheating... Unless they made the scale of colour a number and matched that with the value of Z?
> 
> TRIPPY!!


they could have made z a density function and assigned the color gradients to a specific density. More likely they just added color 

so colors can be explained mathematically too


----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 19, 2012)

silasraven said:


> hey do you have the numbers for Z and N & C i wanna work the problem.



no i don't have the exact numbers or functions they used. But every different number they start with would create an infinitely different structure.

heres another one [video=youtube;Tj6rip3G62Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tj6rip3G62Y&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (May 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;KZ-slvv_ZT4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZ-slvv_ZT4[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (May 19, 2012)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;EZ4tthrMiNo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=EZ4tthrMiNo#![/video]


----------



## Carne Seca (May 19, 2012)




----------



## patlpp (May 20, 2012)

Fungus Gnat said:


> [video=youtube;EZ4tthrMiNo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=EZ4tthrMiNo#![/video]


To be 20 and able again. That looks like such a rush. Those babes make it look easy but I bet it took some time to get that good.


----------



## patlpp (May 20, 2012)

I found this same subject. This one is for you KKK types. 

[video=youtube;oSyBkE3gYMM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSyBkE3gYMM[/video]

Shit, it turns out we are ALL pink inside. Stew on that!! Must have been one little rock that fuked em up


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 20, 2012)

patlpp said:


> To be 20 and able again. That looks like such a rush. Those babes make it look easy but I bet it took some time to get that good.


The one wearing the bikini top might loose that back tattoo if she goes down on that course...but they make it look so easy.


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 20, 2012)

patlpp said:


> I found this same subject. This one is for you KKK types.
> 
> [video=youtube;oSyBkE3gYMM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSyBkE3gYMM[/video]
> 
> Shit, it turns out we are ALL pink inside. Stew on that!! Must have been one little rock that fuked em up


It looks like as soon he knew he was loosing it, he went towards the grass. Smart man, and that is going to leave a scar.


----------



## patlpp (May 20, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> It looks like as soon he knew he was loosing it, he went towards the grass. Smart man, and that is going to leave a scar.


I just noticed the camera dude ran into him!! No rock or anything !! Check out at 55 seconds. Bet he felt like shit.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;meuMtcAP7DA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=meuMtcAP7DA#![/video]


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 20, 2012)

patlpp said:


> I just noticed the camera dude ran into him!! No rock or anything !! Check out at 55 seconds. Bet he felt like shit.


Good call! Yep, they hit. Since everyone was bleeding at the end, I wonder if there was a cut and the original guy gave them some revenge.


----------



## silasraven (May 20, 2012)

[video]&lt;div&gt;&lt;iframe frameborder="0" width="576" height="324" src="http://d.yimg.com/nl/vyc/site/player.html#shareUrl=http%3A%2F%2Fscreen.yahoo.com %2Fcat-eating-watermelon-29304914.html&amp;vid=29304914&amp;browseCarouselUI=hide&amp;r epeat=0&amp;startScreenCarouselUI=hide"&gt;&lt;/iframe&gt;&lt;/div&gt;[/video] tastes good


----------



## Winter Woman (May 20, 2012)

........................


----------



## Winter Woman (May 20, 2012)




----------



## Total Head (May 21, 2012)




----------



## DST (May 21, 2012)

There is hope for all you people who can't spell..........

eonvrye that can raed this rsaie your hnad.

*
Can you raed this? Olny 55 plepoe out of 100 can.

I cdnuolt blveiee that I cluod aulaclty uesdnatnrd what I was rdanieg.
The phaonmneal pweor of the hmuan mnid, aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at
Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it dseno't mtaetr in what oerdr the ltteres in
a word are, the olny iproamtnt tihng is that the frsit and last
ltteer be in the rghit pclae. The rset can be a taotl mses and you
can still raed it whotuit a pboerlm. This is bcuseae the huamn mnid
deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the word as a wlohe. Azanmig
huh? Yaeh and I awlyas tghuhot slpeling was ipmorantt! *


----------



## DST (May 21, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (May 21, 2012)

DST said:


> There is hope for all you people who can't spell..........
> 
> eonvrye that can raed this rsaie your hnad.
> 
> ...


Don't ever do that again.


----------



## Total Head (May 21, 2012)

DST said:


> There is hope for all you people who can't spell..........
> 
> eonvrye that can raed this rsaie your hnad.
> 
> ...



any dyslexics wanna chime in here? there has to be some kind of group that has a hard time reading that.


----------



## DST (May 21, 2012)

by all accounts there should be at least 45 out of a 100 of us who can't read it

.....I wnoder if the rtaio is dirffrnet for poplee who are bkaed!?!? lamfo!!!!

soz, couln't resist it,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2012)

i skim read like that anyway. my mother can do it and actually retain the stuff she's skimmed through. 500 page book in one sitting no prob.


----------



## ANC (May 21, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (May 21, 2012)

I just lost a full year of collage....


DST said:


> There is hope for all you people who can't spell..........
> 
> eonvrye that can raed this rsaie your hnad.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 21, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Don't ever do that again.


Why not? Spelling Nazis can go to hell...


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 21, 2012)

Total Head said:


> any dyslexics wanna chime in here? there has to be some kind of group that has a hard time reading that.


Dyslexics probably see everything in the proper order.


----------



## Carne Seca (May 21, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> Why not? Spelling Nazis can go to hell...


Because it fucked with my reality.


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 21, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Because it fucked with my reality.


Puff Puff Pass, and reality is back to being good.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (May 21, 2012)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (May 21, 2012)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (May 21, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (May 21, 2012)

woodsmaneh! said:


> View attachment 2178622View attachment 2178621View attachment 2178620View attachment 2178619


Pikachu, lol.


----------



## cannabineer (May 22, 2012)




----------



## Total Head (May 22, 2012)




----------



## Smiffy2k9 (May 22, 2012)

Total Head said:


> any dyslexics wanna chime in here? there has to be some kind of group that has a hard time reading that.


im dyslexic and i read that better than what my non-dyslexic girl friend could


----------



## DST (May 22, 2012)

yuor glirrfenid msut be in the pretcntgae taht cnanot tehn eh!! I tihnk I wlil awlyas tpye lkie tihs, it mkaes you cnoncnrate on waht nedes to be tpeyd mroe, and I gesus taht the riu spy rboots will not be albe to raed tihs! Fere aiagn to say nuahgty sfuf!!!!! ypiepeee! mhahwhhhhaaaaha


----------



## Smiffy2k9 (May 22, 2012)

ha id say its ennoying to type like that though


----------



## DST (May 22, 2012)

yuor fkucin rhigt tehre!!!! 



Smiffy2k9 said:


> ha id say its ennoying to type like that though


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;34hWlRJHCqs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=34hWlRJHCqs[/video]

Kate Upton is a siren.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 22, 2012)

Total Head said:


> any dyslexics wanna chime in here? there has to be some kind of group that has a hard time reading that.



I am dyslexic and i can read that easier then regular words. Weird. i wish er all wrote that way.


----------



## Total Head (May 22, 2012)

Smiffy2k9 said:


> im dyslexic and i read that better than what my non-dyslexic girl friend could





RyanTheRhino said:


> I am dyslexic and i can read that easier then regular words. Weird. i wish er all wrote that way.


ok now i'm really intrigued. i'm assuming not being able to read the weirdly typed words has something to do with reading letter by letter instead of word by word. that must be a real pain in the ass to have to read like that. i typically read 6 or 7 words at at time or even 2 lines at a time, making it possible to look up from the page and rattle off the last sentence in its entirety. when i was 3 the doc told my mother i was hyperlexic and i've always paid a lot of attention to how others read. i would love to know what the diagnosis would be all about.

i have hyperlexia and dyscalculia all in the same head. asd are weird


----------



## cannabineer (May 22, 2012)

I wouldn't mind hyperlexia. but should it need repair ... would I be dyslexic? cn


----------



## Winter Woman (May 22, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (May 22, 2012)

Guess who wishes drinking was an Olympic sport?


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 22, 2012)

Im the 6666 like.


----------



## cannabineer (May 22, 2012)

btw LOVE the Arab "hit and run" cn


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 22, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> btw LOVE the Arab "hit and run" cn


Poor people probably dont have jobs now that we bomb the shit out of their nice looking tripoli libya. which is what they're right outside of. i liked that pic too.


----------



## cannabineer (May 22, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Poor people probably dont have jobs now that we bomb the shit out of their nice looking tripoli libya. which is what they're right outside of. i liked that pic too.


Oh lol ... I didn't even notice the signs had Roman letters on them as well ... I just saw the Arabic peripherally after scoping out the driver soliciting a hookah. cn


----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 22, 2012)




----------



## MacGuyver4.2.0 (May 22, 2012)

PixiDustr said:


> View attachment 2171754



Yikes! So that's why I'm afraid of clowns!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 22, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 22, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 22, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 22, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 22, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 22, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 22, 2012)




----------



## kaisie (May 22, 2012)

..........


----------



## DST (May 23, 2012)




----------



## ANC (May 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;IXHu9vxVKX0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXHu9vxVKX0[/video]


----------



## Total Head (May 24, 2012)




----------



## ANC (May 24, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (May 24, 2012)




----------



## Josh3235 (May 24, 2012)




----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 24, 2012)




----------



## KushXOJ (May 24, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (May 24, 2012)

Plastic liter bottle


----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 24, 2012)

SWEET!!!! i want one


----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 24, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 24, 2012)

Well fuck you too. Anyway this is a letter from someone who went to Afghanistan, it was the first they heard from him since he left.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 24, 2012)




----------



## CR500ROOST (May 24, 2012)

............


----------



## Carne Seca (May 25, 2012)




----------



## ANC (May 25, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2012)

smoke ring cannon is AWESOME cn


----------



## TheChosen (May 25, 2012)

what is it shooting?


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> what is it shooting?


Air at empty cans. The ring "dyes" a toroidal vortex that goes a long way and taps the cans over. cn


----------



## TheChosen (May 25, 2012)

pretty cool thanks


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 25, 2012)

here's 1 for ya

Q: Doctor, I've heard that cardiovascular exercise can prolong life. Is this true? 
A: Heart only good for so many beats, and that it... Don't waste on exercise. Everything wear out eventually. Speeding up heart not make you live longer; it like saying you extend life of car by driving faster. Want to live longer? Take nap. 


Q: Should I reduce my alcohol intake? 
A: Oh no. Wine made from fruit. Brandy distilled wine, that mean they take water out of fruity bit so you get even more of goodness that way. Beer also made of grain. Bottom up! 

Q: How can I calculate my body/fat ratio? 
A: Well, if you have body and you have fat, your ratio one to one. If you have two body, your ratio two to one. 

Q: What are some of the advantages of participating in a regular exercise program? 
A: Can't think of single one, sorry. My philosophy: No pain...good! 

Q: Aren't fried foods bad for you? 
A: YOU NOT LISTENING! Food fried in vegetable oil. How getting more vegetable be bad? 

Q : Will sit-ups help prevent me from getting a little soft around the middle? 
A: Oh no! When you exercise muscle, it get bigger. You should only be doing sit-up if you want bigger stomach. 

Q: Is chocolate bad for me? 
A: You crazy?!? HEL-LO-O!! Cocoa bean! Another vegetable! It best feel-good food around! 

Q: Is swimming good for your figure? 
A: If swimming good for figure, explain whale to me.

Q: Is getting in shape important for my lifestyle? 
A: Hey! 'Round' is shape! 

Well... I hope this has cleared up any misconceptions you may have had about food and diets.


And remember: 
Life should NOT be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in an attractive and well-preserved body, but rather to skid in sideways - Chardonnay in one hand - chocolate in the other - body thoroughly used up, totally worn out and screaming "WOO-HOO, what a ride!!" 

AND..... 

For those of you who watch what you eat, here's the final word on nutrition and health. It's a relief to know the truth after all those conflicting nutritional studies. 

1. The Japanese eat very little fat and suffer fewer heart attacks than Americans. 

2. The Mexicans eat a lot of fat and suffer fewer heart attacks than Americans. 

3. The Chinese drink very little red wine and suffer fewer heart attacks than Americans. 

4. The Italians drink a lot of red wine and suffer fewer heart attacks than Americans... 

5. The Germans drink a lot of beer and eat lots of sausages and fats and suffer fewer heart attacks than Americans.


CONCLUSION: Eat and drink what you like. Speaking English is apparently what kills you.

enjoy


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 25, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Air at empty cans. The ring "dyes" a toroidal vortex that goes a long way and taps the cans over. cn


They make a kids toy that does that without the smoke. It looks like a large balloon sling shot. You can mess up a person's hair with it from a decent distance.


----------



## Winter Woman (May 25, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Air at empty cans. The ring "dyes" a toroidal vortex that goes a long way and taps the cans over. cn


Now, my, my, my that is a big brain you have there.


----------



## Winter Woman (May 25, 2012)

Ok now, I don't know how to play the drums but this kid seems to play them pretty damn well.

[video=youtube;vAgvwPugukM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAgvwPugukM[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 25, 2012)

They don't let him out from the clinic very often....


Winter Woman said:


> Now, my, my, my that is a big brain you have there.


----------



## Winter Woman (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 25, 2012)

http://www.vatican.va/various/cappelle/sistina_vr/index.html


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;NzspsovNvII]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=NzspsovNvII#![/video]


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> They don't let him out from the clinic very often....


I'm still two steps ahead of those nice men in white. cn


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 26, 2012)

[FONT=&quot]THE DEBT CEILING [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] * Democrats don't understand THE DEBT CEILING [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]* Republicans don't understand THE DEBT CEILING [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]* Liberals don't understand THE DEBT CEILING [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]* NO ONE understands THE DEBT CEILING [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]SO - Allow me to explain... [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Let's say you come home from work and find there has been a sewer backup in [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]your neighborhood. Your home has sewage all the way up to your ceilings. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]What do you think you should do? Raise the ceilings or pump out the shit? [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Your choice is coming in November. Don't miss the opportunity.[/FONT]


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (May 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;oAB4o1RqQ3o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAB4o1RqQ3o&amp;feature=related[/video]Not a pic but I've seen vids in the thread before.


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 26, 2012)

^^^LOL on the jumper. The cop was smart enough not to shake the hand of a possible jumper, but it looked liked he had the thought of grabbing the jumpers legs as he jumped...That could of turned out bad for one or both.


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 26, 2012)

Since it is Memorial weekend...for the hero's out there, past, current, and future...


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 26, 2012)

Man, that It's Free EBT video really pissed me off. I can't like it not because it isn't funny...I can't like it because it is fucking true! Unfortunately we have to use EBT and we only use it for what it is meant for. Those people screw over use working to try and get ride of the damn EBT card.


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 26, 2012)

I got to post one more pic for someone to remember this Memorial Day weekend...


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 26, 2012)

Prevent 2016...vote in 2012.


----------



## SeaBeeDee (May 26, 2012)

This one was fucking funny as hell to me.. I don't know if it was posted already.

*Funny Craigslist Responses: Disguised Weapons*

Original ad: 
**** Disguisable weapons wanted ****
Wanted: hidden blades, belt buckle knives, cane swords, etc.....
Offering: cash, items for barter

*From Me to **********@***********.org:*

Hey,

I saw your ad looking for concealable/disguised weapons. I have several fine-crafted items you may be interested in. Respond if you are interested and I will send you pictures and prices.

Thanks,

Mike

*From Jeff ****** to Me:*

I am. lets see what you got.

*From Me to Jeff ******:*

Jeff,

Here you go:





Looks like a normal spoon, right?



Wrong. It is actually a deadly 2.5" half-smooth, half-serrated knife with tactical grip. One minute you are enjoying a bowl of cereal, and the next you are fighting off attackers with this deadly and disguised weapon.

I am asking $50 for the blade. Let me know if you want to stop by and take a look at it.

Mike

*From Jeff ****** to Me:

that is stupid as hell and looks like crap. unless you have anything better to offer, dont waste my time.

From Me to Jeff ******: 

Jeff,

I am sorry you feel that way about the spoon blade. I do have some other weapons that I think you will feel differently about. 

Mike

From Jeff ****** to Me:

fine. but if it is another knife duct taped to a spoon then you can fuck off.

From Me to Jeff ******:

Jeff,

Thank you for re-considering. Here are three quality disguised weapons that I think you will love:

*

At first glance, this looks like a normal party cup. However, if you look close enough, you will see that it is really a fully automatic Glock 18C. You will be able to pour your enemies a nice warm cup of lead with this fine purchase. Asking $900 for the gun/cup combo.



Still thirsty for justice? Try this badass M16A2 disguised as a 24-pack of soda. The box has two finely crafted holes on each side to allow for any kind of optics (not included) that you wish to attach. This weapon is only for sale if you have a Class III permit.



This cleverly disguised weapon may look like a tissue box, but is actually a Benelli M3 12 gauge shotgun disguised as a tissue box. The ultra-soft quilted tissues serve as a comfortable grip on the pump-action shotgun. Also, if you find yourself sneezing during the heat of combat, you will have a handy tissue box ready for action. Asking $1500 for the weapon. Additional tissue boxes are an extra $5 per box.

Let me know if you want any of these items.

Thanks,

Mike

*From Jeff ****** to Me:

youre a fucking dumbass, shitbrained, asswipe, retarded dipshit. you prob walk around with that shit too you dumb mother fucker. I hope you get hit by a car. fuck off, eat shit, and die. *


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 26, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> I got to post one more pic for someone to remember this Memorial Day weekend...
> View attachment 2185658


She's dead? 
how she die?
like 40 years old damn!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 26, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> She's dead?
> how she die?
> like 40 years old damn!


Breast cancer.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 26, 2012)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Breast cancer.


Thought it was cancer as it seems appropriate for her age.


----------



## Jer La Mota (May 26, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (May 26, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (May 26, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (May 26, 2012)

Someone sent this link to this vid and now I just don't know what to think. 

[video=youtube;_8J3odStvc8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8J3odStvc8[/video]


----------



## silasraven (May 26, 2012)

i cant stand people like this!!!!!!


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 26, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> She's dead?
> how she die?
> like 40 years old damn!


Skin cancer, the worst kind (malignant melanoma) , that spread to every organ.


----------



## silasraven (May 26, 2012)

^^^hope she was stoned the whole time!!!!


----------



## Total Head (May 27, 2012)

bird joke


----------



## Winter Woman (May 27, 2012)

*The Sensitive Man*

*A woman meets a man in a bar.*

*They talk; they connect; they end up leaving together.*

*They get back to his place, and as he shows her around his apartment.*
*
She notices that one wall of his bedroom is completely filled with soft, sweet, cuddly teddy bears.*
*
There are three shelves in the bedroom, with hundreds and hundreds of cute,cuddly teddy bears carefully placed in rows, covering the entire wall!

It was obvious that he had taken quite some time to lovingly arrange them and she was immediately touched**by the amount of thought he had put into organizing the display.**

There were small bears all along the bottom shelf, medium-sized bears covering the 
length of the middle shelf, and huge, enormous bears running all the way along the top shelf. 

She found it strange for an obviously masculine guy to have such a large collection of
Teddy Bears,she is quite impressed by his sensitive side but doesn't mention this to him.*
*
They share a bottle of wine and continue talking and, after a while, she finds herself
thinking,

'Oh my God! Maybe, this guy could be the one! 

Maybe he could be the future father of my children?'*
*
She turns to him and kisses him lightly on the lips. 

He responds warmly. 

They continue to kiss, the passion builds, and he romantically lifts her in his arms and carries her into his bedroom where they rip off each other's clothes and make hot, steamy love.*
*
She is so overwhelmed that she responds with more passion, more creativity, more heat than she has ever known.*

*After an intense, explosive night of raw passion with this sensitive guy, they are lying there together in the afterglow.*
*
The woman rolls over, gently strokes his chest and asks coyly, 'Well, how was it?'*
*
The guy gently smiles at her, strokes her cheek, looks deeply into her eyes, and says: 























'Help yourself to any prize from the middle shelf'*


----------



## curious old fart (May 27, 2012)

A fellow was sitting at a bar when a beautiful, sexy woman walked up to him and sat down and looked him in the eye and said, "I'll screw anyone, anywhere, anytime, your place, my place, it doesn't matter."
to which the man replied, "and what law firm are you with?

What do you call lawyers who sky dive?....skeet.


cof


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 27, 2012)

silasraven said:


> ^^^hope she was stoned the whole time!!!!


If you knew her story, she also had Crones disease for many years she used marijuana to cope with it, along with the cancer that came later. She put up a good fight, she fought long and hard, but the cancer finally won. It happened pretty quickly in the end, but she fought longer than the average person normally does. She used all the medical treatments along with marijuana, and I think that is how she remained active until the end.


----------



## Winter Woman (May 27, 2012)

Somehow I can see Carne doing this at a really hot South Beach bar. I bet he has quite a sordid past and I bet the telling would take days. Pray tell us, Carne

[video=youtube;60GJ0dJ1xmE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60GJ0dJ1xmE[/video]


----------



## Jer La Mota (May 27, 2012)

An Englishman, Irishman and Iranian had all applied to join the Secret Service (SS) and had passed all but the very last test. 

The General said to all three "this last test is to ensure your loyalty to the SS, and for this purpose we have put each of your Wives in the next room. Each of you in turn must take this gun and shoot your wife". The General first passed the gun to the Englishman who then entered the room and shut the door. A few moments later he came out again and told the General that he could not do it and refused to join the SS. 

It was then the turn of the Irishman, he too went into the room but came out again unable to do it and also refushed to join the SS. Finally the General passed the gun to the Iranian who bravely went into the room closing the door behind him. A few seconds later there was the sound of gun shots followed by "crash, bang, smash, whollop" and the Iranian came out of the room. 

He said to the General "some idiot had put blanks in the gun so I killed my wife with a chair"...............)


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 27, 2012)




----------



## Total Head (May 27, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> Somehow I can see Carne doing this at a really hot South Beach bar. I bet he has quite a sordid past and I bet the telling would take days. Pray tell us, Carne
> 
> [video=youtube;60GJ0dJ1xmE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60GJ0dJ1xmE[/video]


now that guy earns his tips. i could have done without the nirvana remix, but very entertaining. was that russia?


----------



## PetFlora (May 28, 2012)

Fungus Gnat said:


>



I'll bet the woman next to him was looking too


----------



## Carne Seca (May 28, 2012)

PetFlora said:


> I'll bet the woman next to him was looking too


That's a gay man. The only thing he is checking is the hemline. He's thinking it's a knock-off.


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 28, 2012)

Total Head said:


> now that guy earns his tips. i could have done without the nirvana remix, but very entertaining. was that russia?


I think the blonde judge would of went home with him if it was a real bar setting...


----------



## ANC (May 28, 2012)




----------



## Dirty Harry (May 28, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> That's a gay man. The only thing he is checking is the hemline. He's thinking it's a knock-off.


I think he was checking out the shoes.


----------



## patlpp (May 28, 2012)

Total Head said:


>



Ribbed for extra pleasure?


----------



## PixiDustr (May 28, 2012)

A dying guy calls his doctor, priest, and lawyer to a meeting to discuss his last wishes. He gave each one of them $100,000 and asked that each put it in his casket when he dies so he could 'take' it with him. They guy dies and during the wake the doctor, priest, and lawyer put the money in the casket with the guy. They all go to the cemetery and watch the guy get interred. As they are walking back to the cars the priest says, "I have a confession. I didn't put all the money in the casket. I kept out some for the orphans and widows." The doctor says, "I must confess that I too took some of the money and gave it to research for cancer." Well, the lawyer says, "I can't believe this guy's doctor and priest would go against his last wishes! I put the entire $100,000 in the casket!...I wrote a check!"


----------



## curious old fart (May 28, 2012)

Three surgeons were discussing who was the easiest to operate on. 
The first surgeon said engineers were the easiest because everything was laid out in a neat order.
The second surgeon stated that accountants were the easiest because everything was numbered.
The third surgeon said that politicians were the easiest because besides having no guts, their heads and asses were interchangable.

A fellow returned from a week-end retreat where they taught him "How to be a man", where the first thing he did was get in his wife's face and declare that he was the man of the house and from here on his word was law. When he got home at night he expected his wife to greet him at the door nicely dressed, the house spotless, with dinner on the table, the children's homework done and them well behaved......and he went on like this for fifteen minutes and when he got through he didn't see his wife for two weeks,....but then the swelling went down and his eyes began to open.


cof


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 28, 2012)

......and so the guy says, "Rectum, nearly killed 'em."


----------



## DST (May 29, 2012)




----------



## ANC (May 29, 2012)




----------



## Total Head (May 29, 2012)




----------



## PetFlora (May 29, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> If you knew her story, she also had Crones disease for many years she used marijuana to cope with it, along with the cancer that came later. She put up a good fight, she fought long and hard, but the cancer finally won. It happened pretty quickly in the end, but she fought longer than the average person normally does. She used all the medical treatments along with marijuana, and I think that is how she remained active until the end.


Most unfortunately, people resort to mj first and neglect organic natural remedies. IBS/Chrones, in fact most any illness can be neutralized by ingesting sufficient soil-based probiotics to balance the overgrowth of anaerobic bacteria in the gut. The gut represents (makes up) 80% of out ENTIRE immune systems. If it's out of balance, so are we. Unfortunately, few understand the dynamic. Many die unnecessarily, mostly from lack of awareness


----------



## Winter Woman (May 29, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 29, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 2190614



Welcome to the UK


----------



## Winter Woman (May 29, 2012)




----------



## ANC (May 30, 2012)




----------



## lokie (May 30, 2012)

ANC said:


>


what is this Tom Foolery?
It almost looks like fun.


----------



## ANC (May 30, 2012)




----------



## ANC (May 30, 2012)

lokie said:


> what is this Tom Foolery?
> It almost looks like fun.


Japanese are funny that way man.


----------



## lokie (May 30, 2012)

ANC said:


> Japanese are funny that way man.


I lived in Tokyo for 6 months. It was a blast. Even got involved in some of the street festivals.
They conned me into helping a team of men carry around a float made of telephone poles. Damn that thing was heavy. But FUN!


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 30, 2012)

View attachment 2190914


----------



## tuffles (May 30, 2012)

18 months ago, I upgraded to Girlfriend 1.0 from DrinkingMates 4.2, which I had used for years without any trouble. However, there are apparently conflicts between these two products and the only solution was to try and run Girlfriend 1.0 with the sound turned off. 

To make matters worse, Girlfriend 1.0 is incompatible with several other applications, such as LadsNightOut 3.1, Football 4.5, and Play boy 6.9. Successive versions of Girlfriend proved no better. I tried a shareware program, Slapper 2.1, but it had many bugs and left a virus in my system, forcing me to shut down completely for several weeks. 

Eventually, I tried to run Girlfriend 1.2 and Girlfriend 1.0 at the same time, only to discover that when these two systems detected each other they caused severe damage to my hardware. 

I eventually upgraded to Fiance 1.0, only to discover that this product soon had to be upgraded further to Wife 1.0. While Wife 1.0 tends to use up all my available resources, it does come bundled with FreeSe-xPlus and Cleanhouse 2011. 

Shortly after this upgrade, however, I found that Wife 1.0 could be very unstable and costly to run. Any mistakes I made were automatically stored in Wife 1.0's memory and could not be deleted. They then resurfaced months later when I had forgotten about them. Wife 1.0 also has an automatic Diary, Explorer and E-mail filter, and can, without warning, launch TurboStrop and Whinge. These latter products have no Help files, and I have to try to guess what the problem is. 

Additional problems are that Wife 1.0 needs updating regularly, requiring ShoeShop Browser for new attachments and Hairstyle Express which needs to be reinstalled every other week. Also, when Wife 1.0 attaches itself to my Saab 93 Convertible hard drive, it often crashes. 

Wife 1.0 also comes with an irritating pop-up called MotherInLaw, which can't be turned off. 

Recently I've been tempted to install Mistress 2012, but there could be problems. A friend of mine has alerted me to the fact that if wife 1.0 detects Mistress 2012, it tends to delete all of your Money before uninstalling itself. 

Any help you can give me would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ANC (May 30, 2012)




----------



## Dirty Harry (May 30, 2012)

ANC said:


>


OK officer, so you know how to PIT a vehicle...So do I, so PIT YOU!!!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 30, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> OK officer, so you know how to PIT a vehicle...So do I, so PIT YOU!!!


Mad skills he did that with a car probably 1/2 the weight of the police cruiser


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 30, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Mad skills he did that with a car probably 1/2 the weight of the police cruiser


It looked like a beater with existing front end damage...I was going to ask way but there is a part where you can see a chasing police car. It didn't look like a chase to me at first, but now I see it...And the driver did show skills.


----------



## Winter Woman (May 30, 2012)

...............


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;iRNbC-aSFLc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRNbC-aSFLc&amp;feature=player_embedded#t=0s[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (May 30, 2012)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*The phone rings, and the wife answers.
  
A pervert, with heavy breathing, says,

"I bet you have a tight asshole with no hair."

Woman replies, "Yes, he's watching TV -

who shall I say is calling?"


*
[/FONT]


----------



## ANC (May 31, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 31, 2012)




----------



## DST (May 31, 2012)

Why boys need parents.....



























































































Peace, DST


----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 31, 2012)




----------



## squarepush3r (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (May 31, 2012)

*British papers - show no mercy*
*Yep, these captions while being a little simplistic really point **out the stupidity of the administrations response to these **situations.*
The British papers are quite different from ours, they know what is going on and are not afraid to say it.


----------



## ANC (May 31, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Total Head (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## neosapien (Jun 1, 2012)

Zombie Garden Gnomes.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 1, 2012)

Oooo! Reminded me .... I saw one of these at the local McFuckburger yesterday. Made me chuckle. cn


----------



## ganjames (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 1, 2012)

^^^ You can't argue with that! ^^^


----------



## ANC (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;SkVRCneHW6k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkVRCneHW6k[/video]...........


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 2, 2012)

Just watched the Canadian news they haven't won yet. Actually that is way too cheap - everyone does need to pay their own way. But $400 a credit hour is way too much to. 



RyanTheRhino said:


>


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 2, 2012)

KITTANNING, Pa. -- State police say a pair of amorous bovines tied up traffic near the intersection of two rural Pennsylvania highways.
The Pittsburgh Post-Gazette first reported the situation Friday morning. Trooper John Corna tells The Associated Press it was resolved about 9:15 a.m. when state Department of Agriculture managed to shoo the bull and cow into a trailer.
Corna says the intersection of Routes 28 and 85 in Rayburn Township is busier than usual because of construction, and traffic was hampered when the mating bovines refused to budge. The intersection is about 40 miles northeast of Pittsburgh.
Corna says troopers "kept trying to shoo them off the highway, but that just got the bull mad and it started to escalate."
The animals are at a nearby farm until their owner is identified.


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 2, 2012)

lolololololol


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jun 2, 2012)

dankdalia said:


> View attachment 2196291lolololololol



like if you looked for one


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 2, 2012)

Life is short!

Imagine that every morning, a bank would open an account under your name with a balance to spend of $86,400.00.
But, there are two rules to obay.

The first rule is that everything that you would not spend during the day would be taken away from you coming the following day. You cannot cheat, you cannot transfer this money into an other account, you can only spend it and every morning the bank would open another account with another $86,400.00 in it for you to spend for the day.

Second rule : the bank can stop this «game » without warning: at any time the bank can tell you that the « game » is over, it is closing the account and there is no more money for you to spend.

Knowing this what would you do? I am convinced you would spend every dollar pleasing yourself, making thousands of gifts to people you love. You would make sure that you would use every dollar bringing happiness in your life and in the life of the people around you.

This magic bank, each and every one of us have, it&#8217;s TIME.
Every morning, when we wake-up, we are credited with 86400 seconds of life for the day and when we fall asleep theese seconds are not reported the following day. What as not been « lived » during that day is gone, yesterday as just gone by.

Every morning this MAGIC starts allover again. We play with this uncontrolable rule : the bank could close your account at any time, without warning : life may stop. So, what are you doing with your daily 86400 seconds of life? 

Life is short, even for the ones that find it long&#8230;..so, make with life the best you can!

Dirty Harry's remarks...For everyone who says, "I'll do it tomorrow...", some day, some time, tomorrow will no longer come. It is nothing but a dream. Live it now! Live is terminal, none of us are getting out of it alive.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 3, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;jfEdCbbQAgM]http://youtu.be/jfEdCbbQAgM[/video]


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 3, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> [video=youtube_share;jfEdCbbQAgM]http://youtu.be/jfEdCbbQAgM[/video]


what kind of dog do you have in your avatar?


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jun 3, 2012)

looks like a Rottweiler mixed with a German Shepard .

[video=youtube;XeFZ_2R49k8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=XeFZ_2R49k8[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 3, 2012)

He's a cordagee sp? mix. He'll get to 10-15 Lbs.
Reminds me of Scrappy Doo the cartoon.


----------



## Guitar guy (Jun 3, 2012)

He's very cute


----------



## Tenner (Jun 3, 2012)

[video]http://www.collegehumor.com/video/6248358/dog-raves-his-face-off[/video]

LOL


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jun 3, 2012)

The power of imagery. We know its just cake but something about it just makes your skin crawl.

[video=youtube;m71U2jJp09w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=m71U2jJp09w[/video]


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 3, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> looks like a Rottweiler mixed with a German Shepard .
> 
> [video=youtube;XeFZ_2R49k8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=XeFZ_2R49k8[/video]


funny because i was thinking the same thing, but then i also thought it was a small breed as well.


----------



## patlpp (Jun 3, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> The power of imagery. We know its just cake but something about it just makes your skin crawl.


Who are these people ???? !!! 

No like button hit cuz it's gross. +rep for the balls to post it.
Edit:Sorry rhino, the rep machine said I must spread them to give them,


----------



## Tenner (Jun 3, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;4VZPuwgfWwo]http://youtu.be/4VZPuwgfWwo[/video]

THIS IS SO FUNNY


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 3, 2012)

i posted a whole thread about this a while back. but in case you haven't seen this......[video=youtube;xmRk80Yy-oM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmRk80Yy-oM[/video] be prepared to laugh until you cry.


----------



## BDBandit (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2012)

And one for the Jubilee weekend.






Peace, DST


----------



## Total Head (Jun 4, 2012)

dankdalia said:


> i posted a whole thread about this a while back. but in case you haven't seen this......[video=youtube;xmRk80Yy-oM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmRk80Yy-oM[/video] be prepared to laugh until you cry.



that shit is outrageous. it's such a horrible thing to do, but when that chinese guy starts freaking out about veitnamese people it's just too damn funny. i can't believe they took it that far. crazy. that chinese guy seems like a badass.


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 4, 2012)

Omg dst I laughed so loud at the dinero one, I scared my friend.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 4, 2012)

patlpp said:


> Who are these people ???? !!!
> 
> No like button hit cuz it's gross. +rep for the balls to post it.
> Edit:Sorry rhino, the rep machine said I must spread them to give them,


Got to give props to the cake maker. Extremely detailed.
What was that country that got caught putting ground up baby flesh into pills saying it is a cure all? Maybe that wasn't a cake...


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 4, 2012)

Isn't that the truth!


----------



## ANC (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 4, 2012)

How cool a Gatling gun exhaust


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 4, 2012)

.................


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 4, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> How cool a Gatling gun exhaust
> 
> View attachment 2199487


Would that look lame on a Impala? Yeah, it would, wouldn't it? *Sigh* I've gone over the hill and became my mother. *sniffle*


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jun 4, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> Would that look lame on a Impala? Yeah, it would, wouldn't it? *Sigh* I've gone over the hill and became my mother. *sniffle*


cool that someone built it but kinda lame to put on anything lol


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 4, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> Would that look lame on a Impala? Yeah, it would, wouldn't it? *Sigh* I've gone over the hill and became my mother. *sniffle*


They've had'em for Harleys for years, along with "F15-exhaust" look tips that also had spinner action. Cool once, but not so the next 100 times. Imo. cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 4, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> cool that someone built it but kinda lame to put on anything lol


I knew it now it's confirmed. I guess when I'm buzzed I have tendency to be tacky.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Budologist420 (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## dankdalia (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2012)

Ik denk het Nederlandse mensen helemaal gek zijn......

one of the guys from the UK thread posted this and I found the vid on youtube, here he is in real life/flight I am just not sure what to say, lol.....
http://m.sky.com/skynews/article/strangenews/16240998

[youtube]6c4nZJ4ryFE[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 5, 2012)

Yuck and yuck!!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 5, 2012)

That pivoting window planter shown above...GENUS!!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 5, 2012)

*If you don't laugh out loud after you read this you are in a coma!*
* This is even funnier when you realize it's true..!!*

*Next time you have a bad day at work think of this guy.*
*Bob is a commercial saturation diver for Global Divers in Louisiana.*
*He performs underwater repairs on offshore drilling rigs.*
*Below is an email he sent to his sister.*
*She then sent it to radio station 103.5 on FM dial in*
*Indiana, who was sponsoring a worst job experience contest.*
*Needless to say, she won.*
*Read his letter below:*
*Hi Sue,*
* Just another note from your bottom-dwelling brother.*
*Last week I had a bad day at the office.*
*I know you've been feeling down lately at work, so I*
*thought I would share my dilemma with you to make you realize it's not so bad*
*after all.*
*Before I can tell you what happened to me, I first must bore you with a few technicalities of my job.*
*As you know, my office lies at the bottom of the sea. I wear a suit to the office. It's a wet suit.*
*This time of year the water is quite cool. So what we do to keep warm is this:*
*We have a diesel powered industrial water heater.*
*This $20,000 piece of equipment sucks the water out of the sea. It heats it to a delightful temperature.*
*It then pumps it down to the diver through a garden hose, which is taped to the air hose.*
*Now this sounds like a darn good plan, and I've used it several times with no complaints.*
*What I do, when I get to the bottom and start working, is take the hose and stuff it down the back of my wet suit..*
*This floods my whole suit with warm water. It's like working in a Jacuzzi.*
*Everything was going well until all of a sudden, my butt started to itch.*
*So, of course, I scratched it. This only made things worse. Within a few seconds my ass started to burn.*
*I pulled the hose out from my back, but the damage was done. In agony I realized what had happened.*
*The hot water machine had sucked up a jellyfish and pumped it into my suit.*
*Now, since I don't have any hair on my back, the jellyfish couldn't stick to it, however, the crack o**f **my ass was not as fortunate.*

*When I scratched what I thought was an itch, I was actually grinding the jellyfish into the crack of my ass.*
*I informed the dive supervisor of my dilemma over the communicator.*
*His instructions were unclear due to the fact that he, along with five other divers, were all laughing hysterically.*
*Needless to say, I aborted the dive.*
*I was instructed to make three agonizing in-water decompression stops totalling*
*thirty-five minutes before I could reach the surface to begin my chamber dry decompression.*
*When I arrived at the surface, I was wearing nothing but my brass helmet.*
*As I climbed out of the water, the medic, with tears of laughter running down his face,*
*handed me a tube of cream and told me to rub it on my butt as soon as I got in the chamber.*
*The cream put the fire out, but I couldn't shit for two days because my ass was swollen shut.*
*So, next time you're having a bad day at work, think about how much worse it*
*would be if you had a jellyfish shoved up your ass.*
*[FONT=&quot]Now repeat to yourself, 'I love my job, I love my job, I love my job.'[/FONT]*


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 5, 2012)

DST said:


> Ik denk het Nederlandse mensen helemaal gek zijn......
> 
> one of the guys from the UK thread posted this and I found the vid on youtube, here he is in real life/flight I am just not sure what to say, lol.....
> http://m.sky.com/skynews/article/strangenews/16240998
> ...


This that furreal? lol.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 5, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> *If you don't laugh out loud after you read this you are in a coma!*
> * This is even funnier when you realize it's true..!!*
> 
> *Next time you have a bad day at work think of this guy.*
> ...


When I got to the part about the jellyfish up his butt crack I almost peed my pants.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 5, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> When I got to the part about the jellyfish up his butt crack I almost peed my pants.


Thank God it was his ass and not his crotch...But swelling of that member could be a good thing if it wasn't so damn painful...LOL


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2012)

Fur sho mam!


Winter Woman said:


> This that furreal? lol.


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Jun 5, 2012)

Facebook in 06


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## grnhrvstr (Jun 6, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;nIwrgAnx6Q8]http://youtu.be/nIwrgAnx6Q8[/video]


----------



## kaisie (Jun 6, 2012)

wow thats funny


----------



## ANC (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 6, 2012)

.............


----------



## thump easy (Jun 6, 2012)

lolz  .......


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (Jun 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;ZuyCW8pDdao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuyCW8pDdao[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 7, 2012)

I like this one!!!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 7, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


>


Ben Franklin also said Time Warner High Speed blows.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jun 7, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Ben Franklin also said Time Warner High Speed blows.


Time Warner anything, blows.


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## silasraven (Jun 7, 2012)

^^^^^yeah but how many times in history has a mass protest gone on??and we all still resort to the same bullshit we came from of dealing with it. we are all one, a little b/s never hurt i guess.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (Jun 7, 2012)

It's the Pornography!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## patlpp (Jun 7, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


>


Swear to God, thats Mitt. You think he's bad to dogs...shit


----------



## ANC (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 7, 2012)

This guy looks familiar


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## PixiDustr (Jun 8, 2012)

Check out The Colbert Report for Wednesday. He reported on the catcopter and had his own take on things. very funny!


Winter Woman said:


> This that furreal? lol.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Jun 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;q5SZzFaAZyY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5SZzFaAZyY&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 8, 2012)

..................


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;LLQS27yQZYY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLQS27yQZYY[/video]

God, this boy is great.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 8, 2012)

A semitrailer of syrup spilled onto Buttermilk Pike. (WCPO)



A highway truck accident never sounded so delicious. A semitrailer hauling Hungry Jack pancake syrup collided with a highway median at the Buttermilk Pike overpass in northern Kentucky, causing the truckload of syrup to spill all over the highway.


"Every lane of southbound I-75 was covered in pancake syrup," Fort Mitchell Police Officer Mark Spanyer told the Kentucky Enquirer. "It was a royal pain in the butt."


The semitrailer dumped hundreds of boxes of Hungry Jack syrup bottles.
Thankfully, no one was seriously hurt in the accident, including the driver. Spanyer said the incident occurred on Thursday when the Hungry Jack driver maneuvered to avoid a car on the highway with a blown-out tire. While the driver was able to avoid the car, he then crashed into a median on the Buttermilk Pike overpass.
Sadly, cleanup crews were forced to use sand, rather than giant pancakes, to clean up the mess.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jun 8, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Dont have the heart to delete the pic re-post


Dont act like you never drank box wine


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 8, 2012)

Haha, dude I use to drink Mad Dog 20/20. I'm classy like that.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jun 8, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Haha, dude I use to drink Mad Dog 20/20. I'm classy like that.



I drank 3 forties of steel reserve once "211".. I don't remember much from that night


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 8, 2012)

St. Ides has that same effect on me.
Ha, I watched my roommate drink a sixer of Mickey's 40's a while back. He face planted a couple of times that night.
Good times, lol.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jun 8, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> St. Ides has that same effect on me.
> Ha, I watched my roommate drink a sixer of Mickey's 40's a while back. He face planted a couple of times that night.
> Good times, lol.


Whats a sixer ^ 40's of mickeys? I actually still like mickeys BTW its the only malt I would buy


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 8, 2012)

He drank 6 40 ounce bottles. He was *hammered*&#8203;.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jun 8, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Haha, dude I use to drink Mad Dog 20/20. I'm classy like that.


AWW man i looked up 20/20... either you are a puss or im an alcoholic. Cuz i stay sipping on 5ths of black velvet.


Just kidding but this shit is good and cheap.










.....................................................................................................................^^^^^^^^^^^^ look its April


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 8, 2012)

Lol, I drank that shit in the early 80's man.
Jameson and Crown Royal keep me company these days.


----------



## biglungs (Jun 9, 2012)

black velvet is cheap shit for bums 

best thing about box wine is that u can refill that bag with water and use it for a pillow when u pass out4


----------



## SkyeHighChickie (Jun 9, 2012)

I hope this works...


----------



## SkyeHighChickie (Jun 9, 2012)

sorry these are so small, I'm not computer literate enough to make them bigger....or really care enough to figure it out! lol Apologizing if any of these are repeats.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jun 9, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Lol, I drank that shit in the early 80's man.
> Jameson and Crown Royal keep me company these days.


I think canadian whisky is my favorite.


----------



## golddog (Jun 9, 2012)

I prefer Jack Daniels


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## patlpp (Jun 9, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


>


I no shit pissed a little on that one. The "Tastes like ass" one is good too. +Rep
Edit: Sorry dirt, must spread it around it says


----------



## neosapien (Jun 9, 2012)

My wife bought a steamer basket, thought this was funny.


----------



## patlpp (Jun 9, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> I think canadian whisky is my favorite.


What a surprise. I have been in search of the perfect whiskey. Tried them all. Canadian, irish, ect. The one whiskey I have found that is smooth, mixes well and is affordable is OLD GRAND DAD. Don't let the name fool you. 
You gotta try it. I found the 86 proof is good straight and the 100 proof mixes excellent with coke. Beats the hell out of Daniels, you are just paying for the name. I can get a 2 liter bottle for 25$ on sale, Not bad at all.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 9, 2012)

I used to like Cold Brook Whiskey, smoothest in the world and cheap,


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## MrFrance (Jun 10, 2012)

[youtube]KsBvhuLIM8U[/youtube]


----------



## dangledo (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 10, 2012)

............


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## MrFrance (Jun 10, 2012)

[youtube]F-0bDOpwjmc[/youtube]


----------



## Carne Seca (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## MrFrance (Jun 10, 2012)

[youtube]lggw5aRb2a0[/youtube]


----------



## ANC (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## DaBong (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## DaBong (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 12, 2012)

DaBong said:


>


Spiders and now sinkholes. Thanks.


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 12, 2012)

[youtube]FIHZr_FKb5I[/youtube]


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Jun 12, 2012)

DaBong said:


>



............


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 12, 2012)

[youtube]ibuLgsVcQUY[/youtube]


----------



## SkyeHighChickie (Jun 12, 2012)

trying this again, sorry if any are reposts!


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2012)

Even when I click on those pics I need a magnifying glass to see them......my eyes ain't what they use to be, give an old geez a break, lol.


----------



## ANC (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 13, 2012)

makes sense now


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 13, 2012)

I found one of my wife's cats sleeping in an unused propagation tray. He is in it always it seems. My question, should I plug in the heating mat?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 13, 2012)

He's thirsty. Start the pump. cn


----------



## codexcannabis (Jun 13, 2012)

How to pick up chicks


----------



## ANC (Jun 14, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> I found one of my wife's cats sleeping in an unused propagation tray. He is in it always it seems. My question, should I plug in the heating mat?
> View attachment 2212023


going by the colour I'd say its covered in spider mite.


----------



## ANC (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## nitrobob1786 (Jun 14, 2012)

dr. Greenhorn said:


> ahahhaha  This thread is hilarious!


*






Originally Posted by full of purple 
If i wass pulling a gram per watt what would i be yeilding from a 400w light and also a 600?



​


*

that gram per watt question is fuckin hilarious


----------



## Murfy (Jun 14, 2012)

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## Murfy (Jun 14, 2012)

now i got it-


----------



## Murfy (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## patlpp (Jun 14, 2012)

ANC said:


>


She deserved every bit of that...............


----------



## Murfy (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 14, 2012)

Murfy said:


>


Yeah probably illegal.


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Jun 14, 2012)

sorry-
this made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Murfy (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## patlpp (Jun 14, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Yeah probably illegal.


It's a victimless crime if it's a crime. Damn good idea. Wonder how the boob sweat mixes with the lime?


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 14, 2012)

patlpp said:


> It's a victimless crime if it's a crime. Damn good idea. Wonder how the boob sweat mixes with the lime?


Undoubtedly there's a flexible and probably opaque rear portion. cn


----------



## Murfy (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 14, 2012)

patlpp said:


> It's a victimless crime if it's a crime. Damn good idea. Wonder how the boob sweat mixes with the lime?


yeah i agree.
something like that shouldn't be a crime, but sadly it is.


----------



## Murfy (Jun 14, 2012)

everything we do-

is illegal. that's my cousin by the way. she moonlights as a pole dancing aerobic instructor. she's just tryin to hit a lick.lol


----------



## Murfy (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (Jun 14, 2012)

Attention whoring isn't limited to homo sapiens?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 14, 2012)

Nor is _reverse _attention whoring! cn


----------



## Murfy (Jun 14, 2012)

apparently not-


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 14, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Nor is _reverse _attention whoring! cn


Ahh The Farside. Those were great books.


----------



## Murfy (Jun 14, 2012)

sorry-


----------



## codexcannabis (Jun 15, 2012)

westside biatch


----------



## codexcannabis (Jun 15, 2012)

this makes me chuckle


----------



## codexcannabis (Jun 15, 2012)

A bit more funny...


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Twistyman (Jun 16, 2012)

Murfy said:


>


I'm not cleaning that....!!!!!!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jun 16, 2012)

Bill said he got high from licking a frog. I wonder what a squirrel will do.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jun 16, 2012)

Wanna be chupacabra


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jun 16, 2012)

What do you mean the dog already ate these?


----------



## beginner.legal.growop (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## charon420 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hit itz!


----------



## ANC (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Jun 18, 2012)

.............


----------



## PixiDustr (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 18, 2012)

Twistyman said:


> I'm not cleaning that....!!!!!!


Poor bike...At least she saves money on front tires as I don't think it spends much time touching the ground.


----------



## Murfy (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (Jun 19, 2012)

RAWR! I'm a dinosaur!!


----------



## ANC (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## patlpp (Jun 19, 2012)

^^^^ He probably got up and yelled "I wanna do it again!!" LOL ^^^^^^^


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## ganjames (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## ganjames (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## ganjames (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 19, 2012)

Everyone seems to be wondering why Muslim terrorists are so quick to commit suicide.





Lets have a look at the evidence: 


- No Christmas 


- No television 


-No nude women 



- No pork chops 


- No hot dogs 


- No burgers 


- No beer 


- No bacon 


- Rags for clothes 


- Towels for hats





- Constant wailing from some idiot in a tower





- More than one wife 


More than one mother in law 


- You can't shave 


- Your wife can't shave 


- You can't wash off the smell of donkey





- You cook over burning camel shit





- Your wife is picked by someone else for you


- and your wife smells worse than your donkey





Then they tell you that "when you die, it all gets better"??





Well no shit Sherlock!....





It's not like it could get much worse.


----------



## Murfy (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Jun 19, 2012)

no stealin this fuckers-


----------



## Murfy (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## AMileHigh (Jun 19, 2012)

Murfy said:


>


ADIDAS supports white history month lol


----------



## mikmike (Jun 19, 2012)

This one made me LOL all DAY


----------



## patlpp (Jun 19, 2012)

Murfy said:


>




[video=youtube;j1EuIPEDaTg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1&amp;v=j1EuIPEDaTg[/video]

Bitch worked on the slime line, she's ok in my book. I'd slam a few back with her given the chance.


----------



## ANC (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 20, 2012)

ANC said:


>


looks ... affordable. cn


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 20, 2012)

ANC said:


>



Dad?
..................


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;sascHoIYdTQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sascHoIYdTQ&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## patlpp (Jun 20, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Dad?
> ..................


Son?......


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 20, 2012)

patlpp said:


> Pinocchio?......


~couldn't resist.~ cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 20, 2012)

................


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 20, 2012)

.............


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 20, 2012)

..................


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 20, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 2221135.............


Saving it for the family photo album?


----------



## patlpp (Jun 20, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 2221139..................


Is that Kevin Bacon with Stevo!!??


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 20, 2012)

patlpp said:


> Is that Kevin Bacon with Stevo!!??


I don't know but one of them looks like Curly.


----------



## Murfy (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 20, 2012)

....................


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 20, 2012)

...............


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 20, 2012)

..............


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 20, 2012)

................


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## patlpp (Jun 20, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> ~couldn't resist.~ cn


What? I'm f**ed up. I can't even comprehend any type of subtleness which UR famous for. Pls WTF ?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 20, 2012)

It was the punchline to a joke. Here's a c&p version. cn



> St. Peter was guarding the Pearly Gates, waiting for new souls coming to heaven. He saw Jesus walking by and caught his attention. "Jesus, could you mind the gate while I go do an errand?"
> 
> "Sure," replied Jesus. "What do I have to do?"
> 
> ...


----------



## lokie (Jun 20, 2012)

patlpp said:


> What? I'm f**ed up. I can't even comprehend any type of subtleness which UR famous for. Pls WTF ?


[video=youtube;eg8-dii9Ma0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eg8-dii9Ma0[/video]
Just one more time OH YES YOU DID!!


----------



## patlpp (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh, that cleared it right the f**k up. For shits sake, I don't get the punch!! I'm dumb, pls explain the growing nose part.


----------



## ANC (Jun 20, 2012)

weed makes me happeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 20, 2012)

patlpp said:


> Oh, that cleared it right the f**k up. For shits sake, I don't get the punch!! I'm dumb, pls explain the growing nose part.


I wish I could find it online, but when I was MUCH younger there was a Playboy cartoon with a wooden boy with his head tucked between the nubile shanks of a statuesque young confection. With a sigh she said "Ohh tell another lie, Pinocchio!"  cn


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## lokie (Jun 21, 2012)

shrxhky420 said:


>


Are these the Emperor's new clothes?


----------



## patlpp (Jun 21, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I wish I could find it online, but when I was MUCH younger there was a Playboy cartoon with a wooden boy with his head tucked between the nubile shanks of a statuesque young confection. With a sigh she said "Ohh tell another lie, Pinocchio!"  cn


1972ish. You fuck Do I know you? Where did U libve in the 70's. I'm freaking the fiuck out rite now.


----------



## ANC (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (Jun 21, 2012)

Especially when kitteh notices the dangling fuzzy dice above it's head.


----------



## patlpp (Jun 21, 2012)

I don't know what to make out of that......


----------



## Carne Seca (Jun 21, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I wish I could find it online, but when I was MUCH younger there was a Playboy cartoon with a wooden boy with his head tucked between the nubile shanks of a statuesque young confection. With a sigh she said "Ohh tell another lie, Pinocchio!"  cn


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 21, 2012)

patlpp said:


> 1972ish. You fuck Do I know you? Where did [you] live in the 70's. I'm freaking the fuck out rite now.


Then I must have seen it in a paperback compilation titled "Why do I have an irresisitible urge to laugh when i'm making love" or similar when I was fifteen, a few years later. 
Unless you grew up in an East Coast suburb in the '60s/'70s, chances are we never met. 

Oh and I wish I DID fuck.  cn


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 21, 2012)

And they say that driving while texting is distracting. Try catching a golf ball with your car while driving 120MPH.

[video=youtube;VgKMGwfo5sg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgKMGwfo5sg&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## ANC (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## DaBong (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 21, 2012)

..............


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 21, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 2222381..............



So true...may I add...

[youtube]DyEHcC2Ovuo[/youtube]


Life is too short to waste doing shit you hate.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 21, 2012)

Did you notice the Views count? 1,111,001. Just 110 to go! cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 21, 2012)

Hmmmm, I think people are being entertained.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jun 21, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 2222640



Extreme Monster Truck Parkour! It's a redneck trifecta of awesome!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 21, 2012)

I really do wonder if the suspension was undamaged. cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Jun 21, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I really do wonder if the suspension was undamaged. cn


The suspense was *killing* me.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 21, 2012)

I don't think I could take the shocks. cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 21, 2012)

Just imagine the pounding those springs must've taken.


----------



## carl.burnette (Jun 21, 2012)

just like that motel 6 bed on the honeymoon! 


Winter Woman said:


> Just imagine the pounding those springs must've taken.


----------



## ANC (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## codexcannabis (Jun 22, 2012)

Warning! Spoiler Alert!!!


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 22, 2012)

[youtube]1Cwyq3XWeHE[/youtube]


----------



## Murfy (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 22, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 2222381..............



...this made me cry


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 22, 2012)

Murfy said:


>


...I'm a dad, this made me cry too


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 22, 2012)

An old favorite ... cn


----------



## Murfy (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Jun 22, 2012)

what i worked on this weekend.-


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 22, 2012)

Murfy said:


> what i worked on this weekend.-


...looks right. Sudoku can draw a hostile crowd  Sorry, those are _my_ weekends


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 22, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...looks right. Sudoku can draw a hostile crowd  Sorry, those are _my_ weekends


~rising shriek~ the eight doesn'tGO*THERE*!!! cn


----------



## Murfy (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Jun 22, 2012)

look-

its uncle buck!

but no shit though.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 22, 2012)

Murfy, I'll ask nice: less politics and no trolling. cn


----------



## Murfy (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Jun 22, 2012)

sorry cn-

never had a problem before. that really is a pic of ub. 

also. way in the beginning, i asked p. he said fuck it. the post says post shit you think is funny. to me, it's funny.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 22, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...looks right. Sudoku can draw a hostile crowd  Sorry, those are _my_ weekends


It's about time they make hunting more handicap accessible.


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 22, 2012)

Murfy said:


> look-
> 
> its uncle buck!
> 
> but no shit though.



is that high|high top right about to one star his mom?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 22, 2012)

^THAT made me lol ... cn


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jun 22, 2012)

Yo keep this out of this thread


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jun 22, 2012)

In Russia, police obeys you. "yakov smirnoff"

[video=youtube;fuNRl0sX5qk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuNRl0sX5qk&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jun 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;zV8dcmp0jms]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;amp;v=zV8dcmp0jms[/video]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 22, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> In Russia, police obeys you. "yakov smirnoff"


I assume the soon to follow ass beating was not shown because they shoved the camera up his ass.


----------



## RoguePlant (Jun 22, 2012)

Just a couple of sex humor pic's


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jun 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;XjMd7_ZxKnQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjMd7_ZxKnQ&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jun 22, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> I assume the soon to follow ass beating was not shown because they shoved the camera up his ass.


if you read closely it say he was an official of internal affairs lol


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jun 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;ckLGV55mBrE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=ckLGV55mBrE[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;6BD7uGxDCfI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BD7uGxDCfI[/video]...................


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jun 22, 2012)

silly rabbit tricks are for kids 
[video=youtube;TwJp_iy_9VE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=TwJp_iy_9VE[/video]


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jun 22, 2012)

lol this guy sikes this kid out like 50 times 

[video=youtube;y9XL31St2g8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9XL31St2g8&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]eo]


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jun 22, 2012)

This kid wins every thing on the price is right on his birthday. Including a new car & the jackpot. 

[video=youtube;R4idSLMeMP4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4idSLMeMP4&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## patlpp (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm supposed to watch something for 9 minutes while I'm baked? The price is wrong bitch.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 22, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> lol this guy sikes this kid out like 50 times
> 
> [video=youtube;y9XL31St2g8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9XL31St2g8&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]eo]


it's like cocktail with ice-cream... how annoying... stay high


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 22, 2012)

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/BGGMLwkr8wI?feature=player_embedded" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 22, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> if you read closely it say he was an official of internal affairs lol


But in mother Russia, they don't internal your affairs, they affairs your internals....


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 22, 2012)

RoguePlant said:


>


Suddenly hungry.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jun 22, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Suddenly hungry.


I prefer roast beef


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jun 22, 2012)

patlpp said:


> I'm supposed to watch something for 9 minutes while I'm baked? The price is wrong bitch.


Here you go liberal 

[video=youtube;yi3erdgVVTw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=yi3erdgVVTw[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 22, 2012)

patlpp said:


> I'm supposed to watch something for 9 minutes while I'm baked? The price is wrong bitch.


He is lucky he won money to afford the license, tax, and title of the vehicles.


----------



## patlpp (Jun 22, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Here you go liberal


RU shitting me? Libral? 20 yr vet with sons,brothers,uncles,father vets also? LO fucking L


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 22, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> [video=youtube;ckLGV55mBrE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=ckLGV55mBrE[/video]


I would have definitely had to have thrown my boxers away in the airport bathroom.


----------



## patlpp (Jun 22, 2012)

^^^^I would have liked to test the theory about applying pressure to coal and producing diamonds^^^^


----------



## PetFlora (Jun 23, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...I'm a dad, this made me cry too


You can thank our education system for deliberately dumbing down the population. If you want to dramatically improve the quality of education get your school board to approve James Young's Empowerment Program www.jamesyoungsite.com At the very least, buy it and teach it at home. Once you see the results you'll be demanding it be taught in schools and juvenile detention centers


----------



## PetFlora (Jun 23, 2012)

Murfy said:


> sorry cn-
> 
> never had a problem before. that really is a pic of ub.
> 
> also. way in the beginning, i asked p. he said fuck it. the post says post shit you think is funny. to me, it's funny.


I don't find it funny, but I do find it educational, assuming it is not photo-shopped.

The background is so far out of focus that it could be photo-shopped. If not this does validate the rumors going back to when he was running


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm not that good with both feet on the ground. In fact I'd be lucky to hit the target. 


[video=youtube;RghMwEvJ5TQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RghMwEvJ5TQ[/video]


----------



## lokie (Jun 23, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> I'm not that good with both feet on the ground. In fact I'd be lucky to hit the target.


Yep my next wife will be able to do that.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 23, 2012)

lokie said:


> Yep my next wife will be able to do that.


I don't know man. There is a rumor out there that women who are that athletic and flexible are not that good in the sack. Sort of like steroids, they make you built like a brick house, but shrinks your dick away. And the maintance of trying to keep her from leaving for another...That is a high rent woman.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 23, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> I don't know man. There is a rumor out there that women who are that athletic and flexible are not that good in the sack. Sort of like steroids, they make you built like a brick house, but shrinks your dick away. And the maintance of trying to keep her from leaving for another...That is a high rent woman.


In an interview Lee Travenio, hope I spelled his name right, at a major stopped a live interview as a beautiful woman entered the room. He turned back to the interviewer and explained that somewhere there was a man that was probably very tired of the attention she got by just walking into a room. Then he said, very tired or something to that effect. 

Always made me wonder if it was his wife.


----------



## patlpp (Jun 23, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> I don't know man. There is a rumor out there that women who are that athletic and flexible are not that good in the sack. Sort of like steroids, they make you built like a brick house, but shrinks your dick away. And the maintenance of trying to keep her from leaving for another...That is a high rent woman.


They do Kegel exercises........that shoots that rumor to shit. 

Mythbusters also did an episode on it and the 16 test gymnasts got 2 thumbs up, each and every one of them . . . Myth busted.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jun 23, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> I don't know man. There is a rumor out there that women who are that athletic and flexible are not that good in the sack. Sort of like steroids, they make you built like a brick house, but shrinks your dick away. And the maintance of trying to keep her from leaving for another...That is a high rent woman.



steroids make your balls small because instead of them producing testosterone you are just injecting it. However your dick is not affected at all


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jun 23, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> It's actually not a muscle. It's erectile (vascular) tissue. The muscles of the pelvic floor affect it however. Kegels are good for girls AND boys. cn


yea i edited my post


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 23, 2012)

Jer La Mota said:


> View attachment 2224800View attachment 2224801View attachment 2224802


I think it's awesome that NY legalized MJ... but didn't the recently make 16oz sodas illegal??? what I gotta buy 2 drinks to cure my cotton mouth??? stay high


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 23, 2012)

patlpp said:


> They do Kegel exercises........that shoots that rumor to shit.
> 
> Mythbusters also did an episode on it and the 16 test gymnasts got 2 thumbs up, each and every one of them . . . Myth busted.


OK, I have been schooled...but keeping one is still going to be a bitch as everyone will be trying to get it.
Don't tell me about love. Money talks for them, as they have the body that demands the highest bidder for upkeep. I think they call it being "satisfied".


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 23, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> steroids make your balls small because instead of them producing testosterone you are just injecting it. However your dick is not affected at all


Sorry...I am not willing to risk it....well...nope...But almost...but I like my junk the way it is.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 24, 2012)

Check out the very last one. The size is amazing

[video=youtube;3i-zYdOPG2k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3i-zYdOPG2k[/video]...


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 24, 2012)

...............


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 24, 2012)

Saw this and thought of you guys here.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 24, 2012)

[youtube]OYpwAtnywTk[/youtube]

I saw about ten of these at a wedding last night.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## dangledo (Jun 24, 2012)

im such a homo-phob i eat my bananas sideways








not really


----------



## Carne Seca (Jun 24, 2012)

dangledo said:


> im such a homo-phob i eat my bananas sideways


Homo fobs:


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2012)

With Vitamin!!!!! cn


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 24, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;H6QG8Mn6kSY]http://youtu.be/H6QG8Mn6kSY[/video]


cof


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 24, 2012)

VILEPLUME said:


> I saw about ten of these at a wedding last night.


I think she looked hot at the beginning before the war paint.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 24, 2012)

I think your kid is thirsty


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;hLYMD6R6PvU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLYMD6R6PvU[/video]...........


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 24, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> [video=youtube;hLYMD6R6PvU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLYMD6R6PvU[/video]...........


My black lab would love that so much... she is such a ball chaser, she could play catch for hours and mean hours!! great vid made me LOL... stay high


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 24, 2012)

cannabineer said:


>


Oh No, you didn't. Yes, you did, you went there.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 24, 2012)

don't forget me on father's day kid... stay high


----------



## Xrtnfx (Jun 24, 2012)

[youtube]DVYpb00zZ4k[/youtube]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 24, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;VrN4oyrSVoo]http://youtu.be/VrN4oyrSVoo[/video]


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 25, 2012)

this made me LOL only because I didn't expect to hear what I heard... maybe some of you have seen this kid. He's incredible!!! [video=youtube;vsvlsuLau5c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsvlsuLau5c&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]
stay high


----------



## ANC (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## DST (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 25, 2012)

This could be used on some of the trolls...


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 25, 2012)

Man what a buzz kill this would be.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 25, 2012)

Last one, maybe..


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 25, 2012)

I lied..


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 25, 2012)

hahahahaha!!!!!






























*So true LOL!!^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*


----------



## ANC (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 25, 2012)

^^^Last animated pic...She has that look like, "Yep, he's gay..."^^^


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 25, 2012)

I was at the store late the other night; the last customer. 

The cute girl at the register said, Strip Down, Facing Me. 

It was much later when it dawned on me.... she was talking 
about swiping my Debit Card. *


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 25, 2012)

Didn't know where to put this so it landed here. I want to know who the designer was. And there were a couple of dashboards that I wonder how do you clean way up there?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 25, 2012)

I'd hate to see that rumblin down the road doing90 miles an hour in my rear view.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 25, 2012)

it's all about areodyanmics and better gas mileage now a days... very cool trucks. stay high


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jun 25, 2012)

ok the world is now ready for thunder dome


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 25, 2012)

Cause when I'm stoned I'm only going 45 LOL!!!!


dirtsurfr said:


> I'd hate to see that rumblin down the road doing90 miles an hour in my rear view.


----------



## golddog (Jun 25, 2012)

They modeled them after the Oscar Meyer WeinerMobile !

Those Germans, they've got to one up you.

Peace -


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2012)

Those look like (Luigi) Colani designed them. He's heavily into "biomimetic" design, avoiding flat planes and straight edges at almost all costs. cn

Some cool pics here. 
http://www.cardesignnews.com/site/designers/designer_interviews/display/store4/item78606/


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 25, 2012)

I am old school. That is one butt ugly truck.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 25, 2012)

I got a 73 Ford F100..


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 25, 2012)

my budy has a 78 ford f150 that he converted to a 73... he got new doors from a 73 that had the vin # and supposedly was able to register the truck under those numbers... didn't have to worry about smog anymore (at least at that time) stay high


----------



## Total Head (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 26, 2012)

love the 80s hair. cn







I loved those teased bangs ... I called the style the Cuttlefish.cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Jun 26, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> I'd hate to see that rumblin down the road doing90 miles an hour in my rear view.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 26, 2012)

............


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 26, 2012)

How do you hide treats from this 'bad boy'?


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 26, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 2228944............


I have had a combination of of these two for years, i call it my fuck it bucket.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 26, 2012)

............................


----------



## sixpaperjoint (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jun 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;9fT_trfdaX4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fT_trfdaX4&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 26, 2012)

^^ I am more curious what would happen if a guy throwing a box of garbage into a volcano fell into the volcano...it burped and destroyed a city... ^^^^


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jun 26, 2012)

Am i just high or is this the funniest shit ever. I cant stop laughing. 


[video=youtube;ENygQpTMC7s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENygQpTMC7s&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 26, 2012)

............


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Jun 26, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 2229811............


Lol . . when i was in OK one time I saw this sign in a restaurant


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 26, 2012)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> Lol . . when i was in OK one time I saw this sign in a restaurant


I'm not sure of the source so maybe...


----------



## Carne Seca (Jun 26, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Am i just high or is this the funniest shit ever. I cant stop laughing.
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;ENygQpTMC7s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENygQpTMC7s&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


The guy in the vest? Saw that one coming. You don't even need gaydar to figure it out. The first clue was the outfit. Closet. The clincher was the purse that fell out of his mouth when he started to scream.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 26, 2012)

I have a vey slow connection. (Yes; insert "the bear can count to potaoe" humor here.) So the image paused on his face halfway through his housewifeus-interruptus dance. That face - it must have been the exact same one that WW uses to greet a large spider in an unauthorized location. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 26, 2012)

[h=3]Voodoo Doughnut[/h] Tuesday, October 16th, 2007




We haven&#8217;t been out very much since we&#8217;ve arrived in Portland and I have a sneaking suspicion that we might be regretting that in about three months. What usually tends to happen is we&#8217;ll go out to one of three or four places only&#8211;and there have got to be at least forty million great places within walking distance of our apartment. One of the places we seem to frequent a lot lately is, um, a doughnut shop. (It might be the pregnant lady&#8217;s fault.)
Voodoo Doughnut is a small downtown shop populated by hip tattooed counter folk and sporting a general mayhem behind the counter that makes it look more like a crowded print shop rather than a bakery (except for the smell). Other ways Voodoo Doughnut is not like your average doughnut shop: They have slogans like &#8220;good things come in pink boxes!&#8221; They have Bacon Maple Bars! Their fryer gives free Swahili classes Monday nights at the shop! They do weddings! They are open 24 hours/day! 
We managed to go twice this past week during Michelle&#8217;s visit because Michelle is a person who can appreciate the culinary finery that is a Bacon Maple Bar.
Since we were driving to Ashland to see a play, we decided a pink box for the road was in order. We got a Bacon Maple Bar&#8212;just to be different, an Apple Fritter (pregnant ladies need their vitamin C), a Cock & Balls (triple-cream filled), a Blood-Filled Voodoo Doll, and a Dirty doughnut (with peanut butter and crushed Oreo cookies on top). 




Michelle is pleased with the selection. 




A sensitive portrait of a half-eaten Voodoo Doll. The inside gore is raspberry. The stake through the heart is a pretzel stick. I&#8217;m not sure who ate the right arm.
Sadly we didn&#8217;t get any photos of the Cock & Balls&#8212;it broke apart when handled and was unsuitable for photo


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 26, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> *Voodoo Doughnut*
> 
> Tuesday, October 16th, 2007
> 
> ...



My girlfriend is up in the Portland area right now... every time I go and visit we hit up Vodoo... there are some funny doughnuts there... and very tasty. I like Portland area other than all the rain, it seems it's been really rainy up there this summer. My girlfriend went to the b52's concert at the zoo last friday and it was raining the entire time... I'm not sure I want to move up there just yet. any way stay high


----------



## srh88 (Jun 26, 2012)

oh geeze


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jun 26, 2012)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 2229974 oh geeze


thats some funny shit


----------



## ANC (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 27, 2012)

Think she's a squirter? cn






ANC, I had to look twice at Eyebrow Chick before I got it. Reminded me of this YouTube star. cn


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jun 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;jzOM_omjePw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzOM_omjePw&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jun 27, 2012)

I know there is no way this is real considering he looks away a lot but still cool effects 


[video=youtube;WSNgd4PU7ZY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSNgd4PU7ZY&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jun 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;Un6rUc1iNBg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Un6rUc1iNBg&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 27, 2012)

man i've done that in my front street, my friend stuck the stick for the firework into the ground too far, the neighbours nearly phone the police, the urn marks on their double glazing were awesome.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## Total Head (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 28, 2012)

is that last one how they make aquafresh toothpaste?! it's making me feel a bit queasy


----------



## tuffles (Jun 28, 2012)

Marchi RV yours for a cool £1,900,000 or $2,951,639 give or take depending on the exchange rate
http://www.firebox.com/product/4865/Marchi-Mobile-eleMMent-RV


----------



## ANC (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 28, 2012)

ANC said:


>


Payback is a bitch! Indians must be laughing their asses off at us white folk.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 28, 2012)

On January 9th, a group of Pekin, Illinois bikers were riding 

west on I-74 when they saw a girl about to jump off the Murray Baker 

Bridge. So they stopped.

George, their leader, a big burly man of 53, gets off his Harley, walks through a group of gawkers, past the State Trooper, and says, "What are you doing?She says, "I'm going to commit suicide." 
While he didn't want to appear "insensitive", he didn't want to miss a be-a-legend opportunity either so he asked, "Well, before you jump, why don't you give me a kiss?" 
So, with no hesitation at all, she leaned back over the railing and did just that ... and it was a long, deep, lingering kiss followed immediately by another one. 

After they finished, George gets approval from his biker-buddies, the onlookers, and even the State Trooper, and says, "Wow! That was the best kiss I have ever had Honey! That's a real talent you're 
wasting Sugar Shorts. You could be famous if you rode with me. Why are you committing suicide?"

"My parents don't like me dressing up like a girl." 

It's still unclear whether she jumped or was pushed.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 28, 2012)

A farmers parody of LMFAO's "Sexy And I Know It"
[video=youtube;48H7zOQrX3U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48H7zOQrX3U&amp;feature=colike[/video]

Not sure why it didn't embed.

Edit...got it.
​


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 28, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> A farmers parody of LMFAO's "Sexy And I Know It"
> [video=youtube;48H7zOQrX3U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48H7zOQrX3U&amp;feature=colike[/video]
> 
> Not sure why it didn't embed.
> ...


I hate myself for watching that whole thing but.... water water water... stay high


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 28, 2012)

shrxhky420 said:


> I hate myself for watching that whole thing but.... water water water... stay high


 Ten more letters


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 28, 2012)

DAMN... didn't know Elmo had moves... 
[video=youtube;RWF86D_UNxc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWF86D_UNxc&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

stay high


----------



## ANC (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## PetFlora (Jun 29, 2012)

VILEPLUME said:


> Payback is a bitch! Indians must be laughing their asses off at us white folk.


Not really. The same cock suckers who stole their land are robbing us of our homes, land, businesses


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 29, 2012)

PetFlora said:


> Not really. The same cock suckers who stole their land are robbing us of our homes, land, businesses


Yeah, but now instead of white on indian crimes it is white on white crimes.

[youtube]6yjI5238Zxc[/youtube]


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 29, 2012)

Guys please don't harsh one of the few reliable happy threads. cn


----------



## lokie (Jun 29, 2012)

And now for 
[video=youtube;K2P86C-1x3o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2P86C-1x3o[/video]


----------



## indicagreen (Jun 29, 2012)

big p said:


> lol white guy


lmfao!!!!!!


----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 29, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Guys please don't harsh one of the few reliable happy threads. cn



Fuck you!!!!







I love you


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 29, 2012)

stay high


----------



## ANC (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;t4i9-A3Ysws]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4i9-A3Ysws[/video]..............


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Jun 30, 2012)

...........


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## lokie (Jun 30, 2012)

ok the death to rednecks etc... thread got closed before i could post this so ill just put it here.
[video=youtube;V0mvIR0C02w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0mvIR0C02w&amp;oref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.c om%2Furl%3Fsa%3Dt%26rct%3Dj%26q%3Dsqueal%2520like% 2520a%2520pig%2520remix%26source%3Dvideo%26cd%3D3% 26sqi%3D2%26ved%3D0CEMQtwIwAg%26url%3Dhttp%253A%25 2F%252Fwww.youtube.com%252Fwatch%253Fv%253DV0mvIR0 C02w%26ei%3Drd3vT-OEOIKS9gSUq938DA%26usg%3DAFQjCNEOeSGFOTgorAmnGmqS9 y2IZ9CRLQ[/video]


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 30, 2012)

lokie said:


> ok the death to rednecks etc... thread got closed before i could post this so ill just put it here.
> [video=youtube;V0mvIR0C02w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0mvIR0C02w&amp;oref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.c om%2Furl%3Fsa%3Dt%26rct%3Dj%26q%3Dsqueal%2520like% 2520a%2520pig%2520remix%26source%3Dvideo%26cd%3D3% 26sqi%3D2%26ved%3D0CEMQtwIwAg%26url%3Dhttp%253A%25 2F%252Fwww.youtube.com%252Fwatch%253Fv%253DV0mvIR0 C02w%26ei%3Drd3vT-OEOIKS9gSUq938DA%26usg%3DAFQjCNEOeSGFOTgorAmnGmqS9 y2IZ9CRLQ[/video]


dualing banjos always gives me the creeps... stay high


----------



## patlpp (Jun 30, 2012)

Marsellus always get a little sentimental when he sees that clip.

_What now? Let me tell you what now. I'ma call a coupla hard, pipe-hittin' niggers, who'll go to work on the homes here with a pair of pliers and a blow torch. 
You hear me talkin', hillbilly boy? I ain't through with you by a damn sight. I'ma get medieval on your ass. _


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 1, 2012)

One of the all-time great movie quotes. cn


----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## neosapien (Jul 1, 2012)

....................


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Jul 1, 2012)

Forgot this one.....


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 1, 2012)

lokie said:


> ok the death to rednecks etc... thread got closed before i could post this so ill just put it here.
> [video=youtube;V0mvIR0C02w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0mvIR0C02w&amp;oref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.c om%2Furl%3Fsa%3Dt%26rct%3Dj%26q%3Dsqueal%2520like% 2520a%2520pig%2520remix%26source%3Dvideo%26cd%3D3% 26sqi%3D2%26ved%3D0CEMQtwIwAg%26url%3Dhttp%253A%25 2F%252Fwww.youtube.com%252Fwatch%253Fv%253DV0mvIR0 C02w%26ei%3Drd3vT-OEOIKS9gSUq938DA%26usg%3DAFQjCNEOeSGFOTgorAmnGmqS9 y2IZ9CRLQ[/video]


That movie was great. I loved the very last scene


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 1, 2012)

...any questions? cn


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 1, 2012)

I like that guy's sense of mellow. cn







And this is for ANC and Neo ... I'll bet there are days that feel like this. cn


----------



## DaBong (Jul 1, 2012)

[video=vimeo;45002597]https://vimeo.com/45002597[/video]


----------



## patlpp (Jul 1, 2012)

What that lady said at the end was pretty much universal. ah shi**** !!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 1, 2012)

Not LOL but Awesome. cn


----------



## ANC (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 2, 2012)

.................


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2012)

I didn't know that! cn


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 2, 2012)

*The Jamaican government did a study to see why there are so many deadly motorcycle accidents in Jamaica 

I think you'll be surprised at the results. Scroll down to the bottom. *




































cof


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 2, 2012)

FBI agents conducted a raid of a psychiatric hospital that was under investigation for medical insurance fraud. After hours of reviewing thousands of medical records, the dozens of agents had worked up quite an appetite. The agent in charge of the investigation called a nearby pizza parlor with delivery service to order a quick dinner for his colleagues. The following telephone conversation took place: 

 Agent: Hello. I would like to order 19 large pizzas and 67 cans of soda. 

 Pizza Man: And where would you like them delivered? 

 Agent: We're over at the psychiatric hospital. 

 Pizza Man: The psychiatric hospital? 

 Agent: That's right. I'm an FBI agent. 

 Pizza Man: You're an FBI agent? 

 Agent: That's correct. Just about everybody here is. 

 Pizza Man: And you're at the psychiatric hospital? 

 Agent: That's correct. And make sure you don't go through the front doors. We have them locked. You will have to go around to the back to the service entrance to deliver the pizzas. 

 Pizza Man: And you say you're all FBI agents? 

 Agent: That's right. How soon can you have them here? 

 Pizza Man: And everyone at the psychiatric hospital is an FBI agent? 

 Agent: That's right. We've been here all day and we're starving. 

 Pizza Man: How are you going to pay for all of this? 

 Agent: I have my checkbook right here. 

 Pizza Man: And you're all FBI agents? 

 Agent: That's right. Everyone here is an FBI agent. Can you remember to bring the pizzas and sodas to the service entrance in the rear? We have the front doors locked. 

 Pizza Man: I don't think so. 
Click. 



cof


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2012)

When I use "reply with quote" i can see five broken image links ...
...am I failing the Blonde Intelligence Test? ... cn


----------



## ANC (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2012)

*W**hat Confucius did not say!*​

 ​ CONFUCIUS DID NOT SAY...

Man who wants pretty nurse, must be patient.

Passionate kiss, like spider web, leads to undoing of fly.

Lady who goes camping must beware of evil intent.

Squirrel who runs up woman's leg will not find nuts.

Man who leaps off cliff jumps to conclusion.

Man who runs in front of car gets tired, man who runs behind car gets exhausted.

Man who eats many prunes get good run for money.

War does not determine who is right, it determines who is left.

Man who fight with wife all day get no piece at night.

It takes many nails to build a crib but only one screw to fill it.

Man who drives like hell is bound to get there.

Man who stands on toilet is high on pot.

Man who live in glass house should change clothes in basement.

Man who fish in other man's well often catch crabs.

Finally CONFUCIUS DID SAY. . ...

"A lion will not cheat on his wife, but a Tiger Wood!"​


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2012)

hahahhahahaaaaaaaa ballotelli's mint he's an absolute nutjob.


----------



## malignant (Jul 3, 2012)

i love this one


----------



## mikeyboy (Jul 3, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> [video=youtube;t4i9-A3Ysws]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4i9-A3Ysws[/video]..............


i was there during the one at 1.37. that guy was not a happy fella 
funny as fuck tho :L


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 3, 2012)

ANC said:


>


 WTF is that all about?


----------



## carl.burnette (Jul 3, 2012)

I think this guy works in my office lol..
Honey, have you seen the lotion?? It puts the lotion on its skin, or else it gets the hose again 




Winter Woman said:


> WTF is that all about?


----------



## ANC (Jul 3, 2012)

A man was naked and masturbating while driving in St. Lucie County on Monday, according to a police report obtained by WPBF 25 News.
Robert Casey, who just turned 49 on Sunday, was driving his Jeep Cherokee in Fort Pierce when a tow truck driver pulled up alongside him, a report from the Fort Pierce Police Department said.

The tow truck driver told investigators he saw a naked man masturbating while driving the Cherokee. "The male's hands were in his groin area moving around," the police report said.
When Casey was eventually pulled over along the side of Interstate 95, it took him a moment to come to a stop because, according to the arresting officer's notes in the report, he was still trying to get dressed.
When the officer asked him why he was driving naked, "Casey stated that he has problems with this and he is getting therapy," the report said, adding that the man couldn't explain why he was naked.
The officer then patted Casey down and* found a toy pistol tied to his leg, part of which was hidden in Casey's behind. Another portion of the contraption was tied around his genitals*, the report said.
Casey was booked into the St. Lucie County Jail on a charge of lewd and lascivious behavior.

http://wap.wpbf.com/wap/news/text.jsp?sid=2&nid=1479776037&cid=4664&scid=-1&ith=0&title=Local+News&headtitle=Local+News


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 3, 2012)

................


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 3, 2012)

*Two blonds were sipping their Starbucks when a truck 
went past loaded up with rolls of sod.*​ *"I'm going to do that when I win the lottery," announced Blond #1.
"Do what?" asked Blond #2.*​
*"Send my lawn out to be mowed."*​


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 3, 2012)

stay high


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 3, 2012)

I want one of these!




It's a 115 degrees outside but I have cookies


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 3, 2012)

Is it my imagination, or is Hillary the inspiration for Maxine? cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 4, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


>


wtf doesn't do this justice... WHAT THE FUCK??? stay high


----------



## ANC (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## malignant (Jul 4, 2012)

winter woman thats not funny, made me throw up a little in the back of my mouth..


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 4, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 2239633
> 
> View attachment 2239634


Looking good for a 64 year old woman.


----------



## patlpp (Jul 4, 2012)

VILEPLUME said:


> Looking good for a 64 year old woman.


You should see her after she slams a few back.... pure party girl. I lean right but she is very ok in my book.
If you can slam tequila in public during a campaign, thats Honey Badger.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 4, 2012)

Some stats I found for the 4th of July, enjoy  Some people will laugh some will get angry, rollin the dice here.

*#1* The United States has the highest incarceration rate in the world and the largest total prison population on the entire globe.*#2* According to NationMaster.com, the United States has the highest percentage of obese people in the world.*#3* The United States has the highest divorce rate on the globe by a wide margin.*#4* The United States is tied with the U.K. for the most hours of television watched per person each week.*#5* The United States has the highest rate of illegal drug use on the entire planet.*#6* There are more car thefts in the United States each year than anywhere else in the world by far.*#7* There are more reported rapes in the United States each year than anywhere else in the world.*#8* There are more reported murders in the United States each year than anywhere else in the world.*#9* There are more total crimes in the United States each year than anywhere else in the world.*#10* The United States also has more police officers than anywhere else in the world.*#11* The United States spends much more on health care as a percentage of GDP than any other nation on the face of the earth.*#12* The United States has more people on pharmaceutical drugs than any other country on the planet.*#13* The percentage of women taking antidepressants in America is higher than in any other country in the world.*#14* Americans have more student loan debt than anyone else in the world.*#15* More pornography is created in the United States than anywhere else on the entire globe. 89 percent is made in the U.S.A. and only 11 percent is made in the rest of the world.*#16* The United States has the largest trade deficit in the world every single year. Between December 2000 and December 2010, the United States ran a total trade deficit of 6.1 trillion dollars with the rest of the world, and the U.S. has had a negative trade balance every single year since 1976.*#17* The United States spends 7 times more on the military than any other nation on the planet does. In fact, U.S. military spending is greater than the military spending of China, Russia, Japan, India, and the rest of NATO combined.*#18* The United States has far more foreign military bases than any other country does.*#19* The United States has the most complicated tax system in the entire world.*#20* The U.S. has accumulated the biggest national debt that the world has ever seen and it is rapidly getting worse. Right now, U.S. government debt is expanding at a rate of $40,000 per second.​


----------



## Purplestickeypunch (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## malignant (Jul 4, 2012)

where did you find that cartman gif?


----------



## lokie (Jul 4, 2012)

patlpp said:


> You should see her after she slams a few back.... pure party girl. I lean right but she is very ok in my book.
> If you can slam tequila in public during a campaign, thats Honey Badger.



Yep ten


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 4, 2012)

VILEPLUME said:


> Some stats I found for the 4th of July, enjoy  Some people will laugh some will get angry, rollin the dice here.
> 
> *#1* The United States has the highest incarceration rate in the world and the largest total prison population on the entire globe.*#2* According to NationMaster.com, the United States has the highest percentage of obese people in the world.*#3* The United States has the highest divorce rate on the globe by a wide margin.*#4* The United States is tied with the U.K. for the most hours of television watched per person each week.*#5* The United States has the highest rate of illegal drug use on the entire planet.*#6* There are more car thefts in the United States each year than anywhere else in the world by far.*#7* There are more reported rapes in the United States each year than anywhere else in the world.*#8* There are more reported murders in the United States each year than anywhere else in the world.*#9* There are more total crimes in the United States each year than anywhere else in the world.*#10* The United States also has more police officers than anywhere else in the world.*#11* The United States spends much more on health care as a percentage of GDP than any other nation on the face of the earth.*#12* The United States has more people on pharmaceutical drugs than any other country on the planet.*#13* The percentage of women taking antidepressants in America is higher than in any other country in the world.*#14* Americans have more student loan debt than anyone else in the world.*#15* More pornography is created in the United States than anywhere else on the entire globe. 89 percent is made in the U.S.A. and only 11 percent is made in the rest of the world.*#16* The United States has the largest trade deficit in the world every single year. Between December 2000 and December 2010, the United States ran a total trade deficit of 6.1 trillion dollars with the rest of the world, and the U.S. has had a negative trade balance every single year since 1976.*#17* The United States spends 7 times more on the military than any other nation on the planet does. In fact, U.S. military spending is greater than the military spending of China, Russia, Japan, India, and the rest of NATO combined.*#18* The United States has far more foreign military bases than any other country does.*#19* The United States has the most complicated tax system in the entire world.*#20* The U.S. has accumulated the biggest national debt that the world has ever seen and it is rapidly getting worse. Right now, U.S. government debt is expanding at a rate of $40,000 per second.​


And the rest of the world wants to be us.
Nice Post on the 4th Of July.
Remember you don't have to live in the USA.


----------



## PetFlora (Jul 4, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> WTF is that all about?



Looks like something Michael Phelps would wear after he got high


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 4, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> And the rest of the world wants to be us.


Really? Any non-Americans here want to be American?


----------



## ANC (Jul 4, 2012)

nope, not me


----------



## carl.burnette (Jul 4, 2012)

Im Canadian. We're sort of the dimwitted younger brother to the US  I love the Americans though. YEah they try to push that crappy freedom all over the world & those stupid free elections & human rights & what not. 

Silly bastards really..

I mean come on.. You know the arraogant bastards put thier name on all the free food they give away around the world to starving people? Geesh.. they certainly deserve to be hit eh? Bomb the hand that feeds you that's what I say!


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 4, 2012)

carl.burnette said:


> Im Canadian. We're sort of the dimwitted younger brother to the US  I love the Americans though. YEah they try to push that crappy freedom all over the world & those stupid free elections & human rights & what not.
> 
> Silly bastards really..
> 
> I mean come on.. You know the arraogant bastards put thier name on all the free food they give away around the world to starving people? Geesh.. they certainly deserve to be hit eh? Bomb the hand that feeds you that's what I say!


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 4, 2012)

VILEPLUME said:


>


No hes just telling the truth. I know you don't like it. But calling him a troll over the troll post you posted is fukin retarded.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 4, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> No hes just telling the truth. I know you don't like it. But calling him a troll over the troll post you posted is fukin retarded.



This is a pic thread man, keep it real.


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 4, 2012)

VILEPLUME said:


> This is a pic thread man, keep it real.


You Stupid


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 4, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> You Stupid


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 4, 2012)

Winter is going to hate me.


----------



## patlpp (Jul 4, 2012)

carl.burnette said:


> Im Canadian. We're sort of the dimwitted younger brother to the US  I love the Americans though. YEah they try to push that crappy freedom all over the world & those stupid free elections & human rights & what not.
> 
> Silly bastards really..
> 
> I mean come on.. You know the arraogant bastards put thier name on all the free food they give away around the world to starving people? Geesh.. they certainly deserve to be hit eh? Bomb the hand that feeds you that's what I say!


Come on people STFU. Go to E-sarcasm 101. Here is your first lesson. Is the message above sarcasm ? Answer due by the end of class today.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 4, 2012)

patlpp said:


> Come on people STFU. Go to E-sarcasm 101. Here is your first lesson. Is the message above sarcasm ? Answer due by the end of class today.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## Hemlock (Jul 4, 2012)

WOW what troll


----------



## carl.burnette (Jul 4, 2012)

I wrote it & yes, it was ment to be DRIPPING with sarcasm! 

I thought it would be quite apparent.. 

laugh..

For the record. I am Canadian & I LOVE the US. My brothers from other mothers! I would rather have them to the south of us than any other country.. even though they made us destroy our beloved Avro Arrow planes. (look it up if your under 30) 

The good news is that once they got the nukes, they didnt bring up the whole war of 1812 thing. I believe that pay back would be a bitch 





patlpp said:


> Come on people STFU. Go to E-sarcasm 101. Here is your first lesson. Is the message above sarcasm ? Answer due by the end of class today.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 4, 2012)

carl.burnette said:


> I wrote it & yes, it was ment to be DRIPPING with sarcasm!
> 
> I thought it would be quite apparent..
> 
> ...


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## neosapien (Jul 4, 2012)

.......................


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 4, 2012)

VILEPLUME said:


> Looking good for a 64 year old woman.


Which one?


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 4, 2012)

VILEPLUME said:


> Winter is going to hate me.


Did you delete something????


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;8oV0-pgUctw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8oV0-pgUctw[/video]Apropos for the holiday.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 4, 2012)

It must be a man thing. 

<font size="3">[video=youtube;daVDrGsaDME]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=daVDrGsaDME[/video]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 4, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> [video=youtube;8oV0-pgUctw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8oV0-pgUctw[/video]Apropos for the holiday.


Interesting perspective. I have been at ground zero many of times...and the view there SUCKS other than for the explosions. Some of the shows I have done, that camera would not of survived. It kind of looks like it took a near miss.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;mRBa-7bfG8E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRBa-7bfG8E[/video]

I'd be soiling my panties on that one.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;LAwqLx7zktE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAwqLx7zktE[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## Purplestickeypunch (Jul 4, 2012)

malignant said:


> where did you find that cartman gif?


No clue. Prolly google.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 4, 2012)

And for Shannon


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 4, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> [video=youtube;mRBa-7bfG8E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRBa-7bfG8E[/video]
> 
> I'd be soiling my panties on that one.


Watch the cables/ropes on the ship spread apart from loading up on static before the strike. No St. Elmo's fire, but those cables/ropes told a tell.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 4, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> Watch the cables/ropes on the ship spread apart from loading up on static before the strike. No St. Elmo's fire, but those cables/ropes told a tell.


Thanks, I never would have caught that. Had to replay a couple of times too.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 4, 2012)

That Hair Shirt Guy ... if I ever needed him to sign a confession, my chosen instrument of persuasion would be a case of bikini wax. cn


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 4, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> Thanks, I never would have caught that. Had to replay a couple of times too.


I would not of caught it prior to knowing a lightning strike was going to happen, just an after the fact observation as there was zero wind. I have been near lightning strikes. I have seen the St. Elmo's fire prior and hit the dirt. There was also a time where a over bearing smell of ozone just happened, then BOOM. I am a storm chaser so sometimes we do stupid things but learn interesting things in the process.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 4, 2012)

I stood in a thunderstorm once. The bike had foundered in Continental Divide bentonite, and I watched a flash flood form to the right&left of me. It was quite a storm, and two bolts of lightning struck within 50 yards. That I am still here is somewhat amazing, if not exactly cause for celebration. cn


----------



## lokie (Jul 4, 2012)

At about 9 i was standing out in the back yard during a rain storm, not an uncommon thing for a fool kid.
Lightning struck a tall oak in my neighbor's yard. The tree split in two and I received splinter shrapnel to my right eye. 

in hind sight i never saw it coming.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 4, 2012)

......................


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 4, 2012)

^^^Oh fuck me, that is the truth! ^^^


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 4, 2012)

"giving head" pun elided. cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 4, 2012)

..........


----------



## lokie (Jul 4, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 2241008......................


The chick who modeled for that must have been on some serious steroids.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 4, 2012)

.................


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 4, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 2241031..........


It looks like a motel room for hobbits in Japan on business travel. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 4, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 2241063.................


The ex had a dog who looked JUST like that ... and was nuttier than a trainload of squirrel poo. We joked she had a head full of snakes. cn


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 4, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 2241031..........


I hope these weren't recycled sewer pipe..


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 4, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> I hope these weren't recycled sewer pipe..


That would be ... no. i can't get myself to type it.

i found out that they ARE hotel rooms! Oh em gee. 
But note: for accommodations made of sewer pipe ... guess what they lack.
Oh and the wall art looks vaguely gynecological. cn
http://www.comingunmoored.com/2009/02/sewer-pipe-hotel-room/


----------



## PakaloloHui (Jul 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;CwaD9tb1P50]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwaD9tb1P50[/video]


----------



## ANC (Jul 5, 2012)

who let the pussy out?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 5, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> I hope these weren't recycled sewer pipe..


I can actually see that as a good "sleeping room" idea and looks storm proof. It looks like they are in the woods so there is the bathroom...But I don't see any feet on the sides. Your drunk friends could decide to roll your ass down the hill or very high winds from a storm/tornado would also give you a roll.
I would actually like one of those on my property as a tornado shelter.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 5, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> I can actually see that as a good "sleeping room" idea and looks storm proof. It looks like they are in the woods so there is the bathroom...But I don't see any feet on the sides. Your drunk friends could decide to roll your ass down the hill or very high winds from a storm/tornado would also give you a roll.
> I would actually like one of those on my property as a tornado shelter.


You'd need to bury it for a good tornado shelter. Look at what an F5 can do to a road. Aiee. cn







To propitiate the thread spirits ... tornado humor. cn


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 5, 2012)

Burying it sure would fix the possible rolling problem.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## PakaloloHui (Jul 5, 2012)

cannabineer said:


>


This photo was taken in my home town where I live. That was a steelhead, and one wet storm this past winter. The creek is on the left side of the road and that is a O.D.F.W. personel who took the fish back to the creek. The roads were fucked all over the place.


----------



## DaBong (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## MrFrance (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 5, 2012)

A woman and her little girl were visiting the grave of the little girl's grandmother. On their way through the cemetery back to the car, the little girl asked, "Mommy, do they ever bury two people in the same grave?" 
"Of course not, dear." replied the mother, "Why would you think that?" 
"The tombstone back there said 'Here lies a lawyer and an honest man.'"


----------



## ANC (Jul 6, 2012)

dolphins are the only mamals other than humans who have sex for fun.


----------



## Oscar Zeta Acosta (Jul 6, 2012)

bad luck Brian.


----------



## Nitegazer (Jul 6, 2012)

ANC said:


> dolphins are the only mamals other than humans who have sex for fun.


Au contraire mon ami. 

Bonobo ala Wiki:
Sexual intercourse plays a major role in bonobo society observed in captivity, being used as what some scientists perceive as a greeting, a means of forming social bonds, a means of conflict resolution, and postconflict reconciliation. Bonobos are the only nonhuman animal to have been observed engaging in all of the following sexual activities: face-to-face genital sex (although a pair of western gorillas has been photographed performing face-to-face genital sex,) tongue kissing, and oral sex. In scientific literature, the female&#8211;female behavior of touching genitals together is often referred to as GG rubbing or genital&#8211;genital rubbing. The sexual activity happens within the immediate community and sometimes outside of it. Bonobos do not form permanent monogamous sexual relationships with individual partners. They also do not seem to discriminate in their sexual behavior by sex or age, with the possible exception of abstaining from sexual intercourse between mothers and their adult sons. When bonobos come upon a new food source or feeding ground, the increased excitement will usually lead to communal sexual activity, presumably decreasing tension and encouraging peaceful feeding


----------



## ANC (Jul 6, 2012)

a ok so its 2

You got a picture of a bonobo humping a human then? Didn't think so.


----------



## Nitegazer (Jul 6, 2012)

ANC said:


> a ok so its 2
> 
> You got a picture of a bonobo humping a human then? Didn't think so.


That's my auntie under him. Here's a better picture of her.


----------



## HapaHaole (Jul 6, 2012)

Big P said:


>


OMFG!!! Where has this thread been all my life? (right here apparently!)
I'm only on page two and have been laughing my ass off the whole time!
"subbed" isn't even gonna cut it... "STALKING" this thread is more like it, ffs!


----------



## SkyeHighChickie (Jul 6, 2012)

hahahaaa Winter Woman, lightening vid was great...had to really laugh at how New Yorker-esque the guy's final statemen is.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 6, 2012)

........................


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 6, 2012)

ANC said:


> a ok so its 2
> 
> You got a picture of a bonobo humping a human then? Didn't think so.


If human legs count, I nominate the dog. cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 6, 2012)

How high does he/she have to be?

[video=youtube;jK2arnJWlZo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jK2arnJWlZo[/video]


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jul 6, 2012)

Look at this spider going crazy for a June bug.. I filmed it but i don't get you tube at all it made me add credits for the song ?

[video=youtube;cdLx-M_m3tg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdLx-M_m3tg&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 6, 2012)

He was a busy, yucky spider. He needs to visit the great beyond imo


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;V9JhPRjghVk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9JhPRjghVk[/video]


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 7, 2012)

San Diego 2012 firework show fail... Technical difficulties launched the entire show at once... 3 seperate stages all at once LOL!!!!! [video=youtube;lrPCEubDZ9A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrPCEubDZ9A&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video] stay high


----------



## PetFlora (Jul 7, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> If human legs count, I nominate the dog. cn


oh they'll do more than leg hump a woman Also donkeys, horses, pigs...


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 7, 2012)

The phrase 'visit the beyond" suggests ... a return ... cn


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jul 7, 2012)

Found out what type of spider it was. Just you average barn spider but man that that thing was about "1-3/4" to 2" those June bugs are about an inch maybe a little less. I get all sorts of nice creepy crawlies around here.












RyanTheRhino said:


> Look at this spider going crazy for a June bug.. I filmed it but i don't get you tube at all it made me add credits for the song ?
> 
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;cdLx-M_m3tg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdLx-M_m3tg&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 7, 2012)

View attachment 2244354...................


----------



## Logges (Jul 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;yowsa7d_MLY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yowsa7d_MLY[/video]

spread the Holy wub!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 7, 2012)

Logges said:


> spread the Holy wub!


It looked more like an epileptic support group.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 7, 2012)

and this one's pretty clever also ... cn


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Total Head (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## MrFrance (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 8, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


>


Like holding yourself up while on mdma and trying to concentrate on on emptying your bladder after 12 hours.


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 8, 2012)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Like holding yourself up while on mdma and trying to concentrate on on emptying your bladder after 12 hours.


lmfao ....


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jul 8, 2012)

X = Cos(t)
Y = Sin(t)
Z = t

t : from "a to b"

This is a nice example showing how the parameters are effecting their own plane.

you can think of z as time & think of time as paper , so a helix is just a circle being drawn while someone is pulling the piece of paper away from you. 







Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 2245600


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 8, 2012)

There's something screwy with that explanation. cn


----------



## Murfy (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Jul 8, 2012)

..................


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 8, 2012)

Murfy said:


>


I do't care if it is photoshopped.


----------



## BuddySkunk (Jul 8, 2012)

Stonerman Enoch said:


> View attachment 2245820
> 
> ..................


I LOVE THIS LMFAO SO INTENSE


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Jul 8, 2012)

BuddySkunk said:


> I LOVE THIS LMFAO SO INTENSE


I posted the video it was from in the youtube video thread.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 8, 2012)

I wish my dogs would play on the trampoline... they hate it... [video=youtube;Hly0vuXPG-M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hly0vuXPG-M&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]
stay high


----------



## patlpp (Jul 8, 2012)

Boxers have so much energy , endless. Like 10 year old kids.


----------



## ANC (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Derple (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Derple (Jul 9, 2012)

This is actually one of my favourites.


----------



## Derple (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Derple (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Derple (Jul 9, 2012)

Again, one of my favourites.


----------



## Derple (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Derple (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Derple (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Derple (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Derple (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 9, 2012)

..........


----------



## Derple (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Derple (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Derple (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2012)

Derple said:


> View attachment 2246848


Brilliant!!!!


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 9, 2012)

Gary saved $200 and now he feels Epic



[youtube]pQXfbACDVQM[/youtube]


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 9, 2012)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Ahhh, he found a picture of a rainbow.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jul 9, 2012)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Is that bear grylls canteen ? makes 007 look like a bitch


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 9, 2012)

One better than the last...

[youtube]0suYjhlO3i4[/youtube]


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 9, 2012)

It's LOL, not HURL ... cn


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 9, 2012)

^^ Nice slight of hand video. There used to be so called "healers" who would do fake surgery like that. ^^


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 9, 2012)

Well, I'm not hungry for dinner now. Eeeewwwwww.


----------



## patlpp (Jul 9, 2012)

Is that Jared ?


----------



## silasraven (Jul 9, 2012)

dude i watched a couple and am eating right now. its interesting....* munch munch* how the fuck do you get a spider bite or zit that big. why would a bug be in that dudes skin anyway?


----------



## smok3h (Jul 9, 2012)

silasraven said:


> dude i watched a couple and am eating right now. its interesting....* munch munch* how the fuck do you get a spider bite or zit that big. why would a bug be in that dudes skin anyway?


Some bugs just don't give a fuck.

Some bugs just want to watch the world burn.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 9, 2012)

~ADVENTURE HAS WENT BILINGUAL!
[video=youtube;TnpTcrtsN3U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnpTcrtsN3U[/video]


----------



## ANC (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Jul 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;r70PfSgyQQs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r70PfSgyQQs&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 10, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> It's LOL, not HURL ... cn


lol. I like to think of it as both.

[youtube]X8iztY-U9lQ[/youtube]


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 10, 2012)

ANC said:


>


Did you notice she is chewing gum. lol.


----------



## ctwalrus (Jul 10, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Is that bear grylls canteen ? makes 007 look like a bitch


[video=youtube;3UpSlpvb1is]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UpSlpvb1is[/video]


----------



## ANC (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jul 11, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> Did you notice she is chewing gum. lol.


like a good little slut


----------



## Derple (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## Derple (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 11, 2012)

OK so you tell me: 
did he give head, or get the bird?
The parrot has the most excellent shit-eating grin!!!!! cn

[video=youtube;9T1vfsHYiKY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9T1vfsHYiKY[/video]


----------



## patlpp (Jul 11, 2012)

"You are being shagged by a rare parrot." LOL, so funny


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> like a good little slut


indeed>>>>
[youtube]HcXNPI-IPPM[/youtube]


----------



## ANC (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 12, 2012)

patlpp said:


> "You are being shagged by a rare parrot." LOL, so funny


If he was in the states, that would be sex with an animal. I bet someone would try the charge to make a name for themselves.
But the bird looked happy as hell.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 12, 2012)

Deserves its own post. cn


----------



## srh88 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## DaBong (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## MrFrance (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## MrFrance (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 12, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


>


 stay high


----------



## ANC (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 14, 2012)

stay high


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;QXdGAfHhT3w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXdGAfHhT3w[/video].....................


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 15, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;t5Y6j8-edrs]http://youtu.be/t5Y6j8-edrs[/video]

Toto, are we home yet?


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;fzLq-SOx29E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzLq-SOx29E[/video].......................


----------



## RawBudzski (Jul 15, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> [video=youtube_share;t5Y6j8-edrs]http://youtu.be/t5Y6j8-edrs[/video]
> 
> Toto, are we home yet?



Agaiin.!!.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 15, 2012)

RawBudzski said:


> View attachment 2256362
> Agaiin.!!.


It really flattened that tent didn't it?


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## patlpp (Jul 15, 2012)

^^^ That first one took me a bit.... I was going to ask you if that was you?? ^^^


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 16, 2012)

lol, no. Not brave enough to put my face out there like that.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## MrFrance (Jul 16, 2012)

bully cat


[youtube]uFDjlF8cjfw[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 16, 2012)

I loved the cut on the Persian.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 16, 2012)

I couldn't figure out what that was! I thought maybe a bored pet groomer had tried a CatPoo. cn

<edit> Those good intentions make for one smooth ride though ...


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 16, 2012)

child abuse on Dr Phil


[youtube]mdsw6RKyRgo[/youtube]


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 16, 2012)

MrFrance said:


> child abuse on Dr Phil
> 
> 
> [youtube]mdsw6RKyRgo[/youtube]


how is this a LOL???? stay high


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 16, 2012)

It harshed my buzz as well. cn


----------



## ctwalrus (Jul 16, 2012)

this page is not funneh! also wtf... almost every page on riu i open now has a script fail on it, annndddd there was no asterix symbol hide to the password. sup with the site riu mods??


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 16, 2012)

Aw c'mon. Mouse Hump rocked. cn


----------



## ctwalrus (Jul 16, 2012)

page 1590 was what i was referring to as being un-funneh.. this page shows potential!


----------



## patlpp (Jul 16, 2012)

*

Hey MrFrance Im loling my ass off. I say waterboard the punk, 3 cards shit will stop quick. At least she explains the reasons for the punishment instead of just whaling on him, could be worse.​

Hows that Cartman funneh? e-sarcasm 101 shit for brains
​

*


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;7VNBxXKPR7I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VNBxXKPR7I[/video]...............


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 16, 2012)

I'd love to do this to a cat. 

[video=youtube;W-U7MR4buFk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-U7MR4buFk[/video]


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 16, 2012)

stay high


----------



## ctwalrus (Jul 16, 2012)

id love to do this to a cat


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 16, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> [video=youtube;7VNBxXKPR7I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VNBxXKPR7I[/video]...............



I had a cat like that. The og owner couldn't handle him so she gave him to me. Couldn't pick him up, stroke him, couldn't have any other animals around him inculding humans. if you were sitting where he wanted to sit he'd mean stare you until you moved. And he never changed he was that like that from day one. grumpy cat, made it special though when he did decide to come up for a scratch.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 16, 2012)

MrFrance said:


> I had a cat like that. The og owner couldn't handle him so she gave him to me. Couldn't pick him up, stroke him, couldn't have any other animals around him inculding humans. if you were sitting where he wanted to sit he'd mean stare you until you moved. And he never changed he was that like that from day one. grumpy cat, made it special though when he did decide to come up for a scratch.


I call that 'Love on their terms'. lol. Got one now that's pissed at me because I locked her outside last night. I made one last call and she was nowhere to be found-click goes the lock.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 16, 2012)

Found in dictionary under Useless Object. cn


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 16, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> I call that 'Love on their terms'. lol. Got one now that's pissed at me because I locked her outside last night. I made one last call and she was nowhere to be found-click goes the lock.



I tried that a few times, this male cat would fuck off through another mans cat flap eat his food, drink his juice and stroll back out. I got a few complaints so always made sure I let him in. Older he got he would just stay in the garden hiding under a bush or sitting on the wall - didn't care about mice or birds. If I threw a squeaky toy at him he'd look at me as if I was taking the piss.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 16, 2012)

Post #2 on this thread is epic awesomeness. I thought about grabbing some images, but would rather present a link to the whole thing. cn

http://www.top-law-schools.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=5549


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## MrFrance (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## MrFrance (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## MrFrance (Jul 17, 2012)

brb


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 17, 2012)

give it a rest


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 17, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> give it a rest



I've seen some of your posts too, I can't stand you either I think you are boring, I hate you


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Jul 17, 2012)

So Bad Luck Brian got 4 females from reg seed? Where's the bad luck? And of course Good Guy Greg gets the ladies.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 17, 2012)

View attachment 2258695

View attachment 2258696

View attachment 2258697


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 17, 2012)

^^love the trailer resort!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 18, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 2258697


Growing up my friends dad did that. Funny "shit".


----------



## Total Head (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## That 5hit (Jul 18, 2012)

LMFAO.... he's good for something


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jul 18, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 2258695



Beer it makes you think about all the things you regret


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 18, 2012)

"Send us the digital file of your x-ray, and well send you back your break in print, ready to be applied directly to your cast." That is so cool!


----------



## tuffles (Jul 19, 2012)

View attachment 2260645 
50 Shades of Grey


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Jul 19, 2012)

That probably has more thought put into it than the book.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## TheChosen (Jul 19, 2012)

srh88 said:


>



That was a good movie, until the end. How are you gonna have people smoke all the way threw your movie and then end it with him throwing a talking j into the ocean. /buzzkill


----------



## srh88 (Jul 19, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> That was a good movie, until the end. How are you gonna have people smoke all the way threw your movie and then end it with him throwing a talking j into the ocean. /buzzkill


yeah but we all know chapelles a champ


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 20, 2012)

For Carne:

[FONT=Tahoma, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A woman from New York was driving through a remote part of Arizona when her car broke down. A Navaho on horseback came along and offered her a ride to a nearby town. She climbed up behind him on the horse and they rode off. The ride was uneventful, except that every few minutes the Indian would let out a Ye-e-e-e-h-a-a-a-a' so loud that it echoed from the surrounding hills. When they arrived in town, he let her off at the local service station, yelled one final 'Ye-e-e-e-h-a-a-a-a!' and rode off.

'What did you do to get that Indian so excited?' asked the service-station attendant. 'Nothing,' the woman answered. 'I merely sat behind him on the horse, put my arms around his waist, and held onto the saddle horn so I wouldn't fall off.' 'Lady,' the attendant said, 'Indians don't use saddles' [/FONT]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 20, 2012)

*Grandma and Grandpa were visiting* *their kids overnight.
**When Grandpa found a bottle of Viagra in* *
his son's medicine cabinet, he asked* *about using one of the pills. 
**The son said, "I don't think you should 
take one Dad; they're very strong* *and very expensive." 

"How much?" asked Grandpa. 

"$10. a pill," answered the son. 
**"I don't care," said Grandpa, "I'd still like to* *
try one, and before we leave in the* *
morning, I'll put the money* *under the pillow." 
**Later the next morning, the son found* *
$110 under the pillow. He called* *
Grandpa and said, "I told* *
you each pill was* *$10, not $110. "
**"I know," said Grandpa. "The* *
hundred is from* *Grandma. "*


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 20, 2012)

lol good one


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jul 20, 2012)

srh88 said:


>


Damn that shit was mortal kombat brutality style. Dude crossing the street, is fucked UP!

The only funny part is his shoe flying up in the air after he gets smashed.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 21, 2012)

srh88 said:


>


Now that fuckin hurt.I cant stop watching it.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;e3kwdue5XS0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3kwdue5XS0[/video]...............


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 21, 2012)

Are you part of the 6%?

[video=youtube;k-Fp7flAWMA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-Fp7flAWMA[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 21, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;tMgmYutL9W0]http://youtu.be/tMgmYutL9W0[/video] I think the Aussie's are going to rule at this O.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jul 21, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> [video=youtube_share;tMgmYutL9W0]http://youtu.be/tMgmYutL9W0[/video] I think the Aussie's are going to rule at this O.


if they made cops train like that no one would ever get away... oh look a fence ... NVM


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 21, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> if they made cops train like that no one would ever get away... oh look a fence ... NVM


[video=youtube;QqIFSvFdVR0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqIFSvFdVR0[/video]


----------



## bengrowin (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## bengrowin (Jul 21, 2012)

[video]&lt;iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/PXQF9PJE3J8?feature=player_embedded" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen&gt;&lt;/iframe&gt;[/video]






OHMYGOD _REVELATION
_

























why does the 2012 london olympics logo look like lisa simpson giving bart a blowjob


----------



## bengrowin (Jul 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;PXQF9PJE3J8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXQF9PJE3J8&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## smok3h (Jul 21, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> [video=youtube;QqIFSvFdVR0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqIFSvFdVR0[/video]


Hahaha, I love the shit out of this movie.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 21, 2012)

Yarrp! cn ..


----------



## patlpp (Jul 21, 2012)

bengrowin said:


> [video=youtube;PXQF9PJE3J8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXQF9PJE3J8&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


"I was your backup. Didn't your ass get back up after I knocked his ass down?" Too funny.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 21, 2012)

bengrowin said:


> [video=youtube;PXQF9PJE3J8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXQF9PJE3J8&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


WTF yea right. its staged.


----------



## Trolling (Jul 21, 2012)

bengrowin said:


> [video]&lt;iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/PXQF9PJE3J8?feature=player_embedded" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen&gt;&lt;/iframe&gt;[/video]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's genius, never thought of using that can opener trick.


----------



## That 5hit (Jul 21, 2012)

so fucken true lol.....
it is what it is


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 21, 2012)

.....................


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 21, 2012)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Damn that shit was mortal kombat brutality style. Dude crossing the street, is fucked UP!
> 
> The only funny part is his shoe flying up in the air after he gets smashed.


Talk about bad Karma and being in the wrong place at the wrong time.....


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 21, 2012)

That 5hit said:


> so fucken true lol.....
> it is what it is
> View attachment 2263738


Too soon man. Correct, but too soon.


----------



## smok3h (Jul 22, 2012)

patlpp said:


> When was the last mass shooter who was not white shot to death ? That is so stupid. And why the fuck is it posted here ? RU really trying to be funny?


Agreed.

That picture is just trying to make a race-issue out of an issue that isn't a race-issue.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 22, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Agreed.
> 
> That picture is just trying to make a race-issue out of an issue that isn't a race-issue.


speaking of race cars.. 
[video=youtube;3VXEDUVkbt8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VXEDUVkbt8[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 22, 2012)

People need to lighten up on this thread. We need to be more like this.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 22, 2012)

Random pics; theme "happy" cn





Hey! Not below the first knuckle, Sport!


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## That 5hit (Jul 22, 2012)

patlpp said:


> When was the last mass shooter who was not white shot to death ? That is so stupid. And why the fuck is it posted here ? RU really trying to be funny?





smok3h said:


> Agreed.
> 
> That picture is just trying to make a race-issue out of an issue that isn't a race-issue.


maybe too soon ... but it is true.. and i thought it was funny ... the thread is called (pix thAt make you lol... ) and when i saw it .. i almost spit milk out my nose..... i inboxed it to all my black and latinos friends and the 3 white friends i have.... all the blacks and latinos laugh at it.. and my 3 white friends didn't....... sorry... its true.... ... you should see some of the thing on this thread that i dont laugh at or feel is thread worthy.. and trust me i do understand that thefew things i find hurtfull on this site or thread, is only the very tip of the iceberg of offencive things that could be on here ...... long story short.. stop crying and lighten up ..... love you (in my peter griffen voice)


----------



## smok3h (Jul 22, 2012)

That 5hit said:


> maybe too soon ... but it is true.. and i thought it was funny ... the thread is called (pix thAt make you lol... ) and when i saw it .. i almost spit milk out my nose..... i inboxed it to all my black and latinos friends and the 3 white friends i have.... all the blacks and latinos laugh at it.. and my 3 white friends didn't....... sorry... its true.... ... you should see some of the thing on this thread that i dont laugh at or feel is thread worthy.. and trust me i do understand that thefew things i find hurtfull on this site or thread, is only the very tip of the iceberg of offencive things that could be on here ...... long story short.. stop crying and lighten up ..... love you (in my peter griffen voice)


I wasn't complaining about you posting the pic.

I was just disagreeing with what the picture said. I don't think it is true, that's all.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 22, 2012)

.................


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 22, 2012)

...............


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 22, 2012)

................


----------



## That 5hit (Jul 22, 2012)

lol...now that funny.. back to the topic^^^^........
im not deleting anything.. but i will pluss rep your effort...LMRBDO and it RB and B and V and the tip is P, pretty much what the O hate is all about .. you should be a writter for mitt love you buddy take care....


----------



## patlpp (Jul 22, 2012)

That 5hit said:


> im not deleting anything..


Well I am because obviously I'm a tad more mature then you......
EDIT: It got rid of your REP YES!!!

VVVVVVVVVVVV TROLL VVVVVVVVVVVVVV


----------



## That 5hit (Jul 22, 2012)

patlpp said:


> Well I am because obviously I'm a tad more mature then you......


----------



## That 5hit (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Total Head (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## smok3h (Jul 22, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 2264894...............


So Will.I.Am is actually a woman?

Makes a lot of sense, actually.


----------



## Trousers (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Trousers (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Trousers (Jul 22, 2012)

If I am posting a repeat, I am sorry, there are 1600 bajillion pages.


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## Total Head (Jul 23, 2012)

Jer La Mota said:


> View attachment 2265790


is it just me, or does that say "flesh eating zipper rocks"?


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 23, 2012)

................


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 23, 2012)

Total Head said:


> is it just me, or does that say "flesh eating zipper rocks"?


holy shit is does... I barely looked at it first time around... nice post Jer La Mota... stay high


----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 23, 2012)

[h=1]Amazing photos 2012[/h] [h=2]A seahorse inspects a diver's watch[/h]    

[h=2]An illuminated snow tunnel in Russia[/h]    

[h=2]Everybody was kung fu fighting[/h]    

[h=2]The honeybees final sting[/h]    

[h=2]Street artist Sainer goes big in Poland[/h]    

[h=2]Mount Rainier casting a shadow on clouds[/h]    

[h=2]First contact[/h]    

[h=2]The Irish Sky Garden crater[/h]    

[h=2]Moon bridge in Dahu Park, Taipei[/h]    

[h=2]Flight of the devil rays[/h]    

[h=2]Gásadalur Village in the Faroe Islands[/h]    

[h=2]Worlds edge[/h]    

[h=2]The Capilano suspension bridge in Vancouver[/h]    

[h=2]Fractal patterns in dried out desert rivers[/h]    

[h=2]Meditating monks at Pongour Falls[/h]    

[h=2]A sunset eclipse[/h]    

[h=2]Bora Bora from space[/h]    

[h=2]The largest raft of canoes and kayaks in the world[/h]    

[h=2]Adaptive roots in the concrete jungle[/h]    

[h=2]The Hamilton Pool Nature Preserve[/h]    

[h=2]Above the canopy[/h]    

[h=2]Colliding rivers in Geneva, Switzerland[/h]    

[h=2]Aurora australis (southern lights) from space[/h]    

[h=2]Mount Kilimanjaro from above[/h]    

[h=2]The amazing strength of an ant[/h]    

[h=2]Yarn bombing a bus in Mexico City[/h]    

[h=2]Felix Baumgartner jumps from 71,580 feet[/h]    

[h=2]The most incredible aurora of 2012[/h]    

[h=2]The Waterfall Island at Iguazu Falls[/h]    

[h=2]Overgrown railroad tracks in the forest[/h]    

[h=2]A pod of sleeping sperm whales[/h]    

[h=2]7 hours in one image[/h]    

[h=2]Pixel people perfection[/h]    

[h=2]Galactic monsoon[/h]    

[h=2]Striking artistry of multiple takeoffs at Hannover Airport[/h]    

[h=2]Sailing like a boss[/h]    

[h=2]A sea of purple in the badlands of Utah[/h]    

[h=2]Putting the size of a whale in perspective[/h]    

[h=2]Meanwhile in Switzerland[/h]    

[h=2]One boat and 145 water-skiers[/h]    

[h=2]Salar de Uyuni after some rain[/h]    

[h=2]Outdoor jacuzzi on the Matterhorn[/h]    

[h=2]The precious blue marble[/h]






[h=2]Maelstrom at Kauai, Hawaii[/h]    

[h=2]Capsized cruise ship Costa Concordia from space[/h]    

[h=2]Serenity now[/h]    

[h=2]Seal[/h]    

[h=2]Beautiful Bern from above[/h]


----------



## That 5hit (Jul 23, 2012)

that was the best way to end page 1600


----------



## lokie (Jul 23, 2012)

That 5hit said:


> that was the best way to end page 1600


What happened to the other 1200 pages?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 23, 2012)

what a great post... the world is still a beautiful place with all the crazy shit that happens around it... look for the beauty and you'll find it... stay high


----------



## Trousers (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## Trousers (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## Trousers (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## Trousers (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## Trousers (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## Trousers (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## Trousers (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Jul 24, 2012)

Pedal powered rollercoaster in Okayama Japan


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jul 24, 2012)

the Moses Bridge, located in the Netherlands


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jul 24, 2012)

View attachment 2267134


----------



## That 5hit (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Purplestickeypunch (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jul 25, 2012)

Real life funny shit right here. I was at the drug store and there was a container filled with pill boxes and this one was on top. It made me do one of those muffled grunting laughs. I didn't want to seem like a weirdo i tried to hold it in.


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 25, 2012)

*Figures.....I just finished dusting the house!*


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 25, 2012)

.............


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jul 25, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 2269022.............



I dont see how you can do it in 5 min. It takes me a while and even after said money shot i still wanna go. Its like oh look something happened down there " change condom" lets continue


----------



## That 5hit (Jul 25, 2012)

lmao.. read it again...... noone said anyone finished anything 
you got to get some inhouse pusssy..... its the best


----------



## RC7 (Jul 25, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Real life funny shit right here. I was at the drug store and there was a container filled with pill boxes and this one was on top. It made me do one of those muffled grunting laughs. I didn't want to seem like a weirdo i tried to hold it in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao thats funny


----------



## smok3h (Jul 26, 2012)

I laughed pretty hard at this. The dog's face third from the bottom particularly had me laughing my ass off


----------



## tuffles (Jul 26, 2012)

View attachment 2269408I honestly thought that this couldn't be true. How could getting hold of guns be easier than cheese......
Turns out that the US Gov't don't want people getting ill eating stinky French cheese but are happy for you all to shoot each other.Genius
http://www.americablog.com/2012/07/is-it-easier-to-buy-gun-than-french.html


----------



## bud nugbong (Jul 26, 2012)

that cheese turns people into monsters.^


----------



## That 5hit (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## tuffles (Jul 26, 2012)

[video]http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=6fc_1343070101[/video]

it's a truck on the wrong side


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 26, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> I dont see how you can do it in 5 min. It takes me a while and even after said money shot i still wanna go. Its like oh look something happened down there " change condom" lets continue


You might have just became my new hero.


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 26, 2012)

tuffles said:


> View attachment 2269408I honestly thought that this couldn't be true. How could getting hold of guns be easier than cheese......
> Turns out that the US Gov't don't want people getting ill eating stinky French cheese but are happy for you all to shoot each other.Genius
> http://www.americablog.com/2012/07/is-it-easier-to-buy-gun-than-french.html


Get over it pussy.


----------



## ironmark (Jul 26, 2012)

Is that a Kardashian?


----------



## kirob1415 (Jul 26, 2012)

Big P said:


> post anything funny


LMAO that dumb mother fucker


----------



## kirob1415 (Jul 26, 2012)

ironmark said:


> Is that a Kardashian?


"Thats the biggest black ass I've ever seen" - Foxy Shazam


----------



## kirob1415 (Jul 26, 2012)

tuffles said:


> [video]http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=6fc_1343070101[/video]
> 
> it's a truck on the wrong side


Lol cruel fucker


----------



## kirob1415 (Jul 26, 2012)

I'll take less precaution when drinking knowing this


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 26, 2012)

kirob1415 said:


> "Thats the biggest black ass I've ever seen" - Foxy Shazam


I just don't get it. I threw up a little in my mouth seeing that. Get on a diet bitch. If you can ass clap, it's too damn fat!


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 26, 2012)

ironmark said:


> Is that a Kardashian?





kirob1415 said:


> "Thats the biggest black ass I've ever seen" - Foxy Shazam



not anymore... 

stay high


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 26, 2012)

Anyone stoned enough to figure these out?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 26, 2012)

This one i thought was funny.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 26, 2012)

Ok this one scared me. Took me awhile, but keep looking and look really close all over the image.


----------



## That 5hit (Jul 26, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> I just don't get it. I threw up a little in my mouth seeing that. Get on a diet bitch. If you can ass clap, it's too damn fat!


thats because you like grown women with the bodies of 12 year olds....... post a picture of your type.. bet she can where the same clothes as a 12yo















tell the truth... you just lost your load


----------



## Cohaagen (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## smok3h (Jul 27, 2012)

VILEPLUME said:


> Ok this one scared me. Took me awhile, but keep looking and look really close all over the image.


I don't see it?


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Jul 27, 2012)

Left hand side on the white wall.


----------



## smok3h (Jul 27, 2012)

tehgenoc1de said:


> Left hand side on the white wall.


I have really bad eyes (have an eye disease actually), and I don't see a damn thing. It's highly possible that I literally just can't see it..


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Jul 27, 2012)

Oh, it's a deceased little girl.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 27, 2012)

VILEPLUME said:


> Anyone stoned enough to figure these out?


i dont see the last one, just her nice rack


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 27, 2012)

srh88 said:


> i dont see the last one, just her nice rack


I concur.....


----------



## That 5hit (Jul 27, 2012)

ONCE AGAIN
SHE LOOKS NO OLDER THE 13, IF THAT
HAHAHAHHAHA...... YOU GUY AARE CRAZY!!!!!


----------



## Cohaagen (Jul 27, 2012)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I concur.....


15 will get you 20.


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 27, 2012)

VILEPLUME said:


> Anyone stoned enough to figure these out?


I don't get these


----------



## RC7 (Jul 27, 2012)

i only get the middle one, the smoke is like a demon face or something,


----------



## That 5hit (Jul 27, 2012)

IDK.... my conspiracy bone. is tingaling 
the eye brows
the lips
that upper eyelid
the nose
the lower eyelids
the lips


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Jul 27, 2012)

RC7 said:


> i only get the middle one, the smoke is like a demon face or something,


The first one, you prob see a cute animated girl facing right, thought if you emphasize on her ear, you'll notice its actually an eye ..
and the chin area is a nose...

The last one with the young girl .. I can't make out the shadows in the glass ..


----------



## That 5hit (Jul 27, 2012)

That 5hit said:


> ONCE AGAIN
> SHE LOOKS NO OLDER THE 13, IF THAT
> HAHAHAHHAHA...... YOU GUY AARE CRAZY!!!!!


maybe its the flower pot thats inside the cabinat.... might be a latino thing


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 27, 2012)

That 5hit said:


> ONCE AGAIN
> SHE LOOKS NO OLDER THE 13, IF THAT
> HAHAHAHHAHA...... YOU GUY AARE CRAZY!!!!!


I may not hit it because of the age, but if it looks hot, I'll call it hot...and she does have a hot body. I may not be able to touch it, but I will look at it and wait for time to pass by until she is legal. She is like a fine wine, she will get better with age.


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 27, 2012)

So you're one of the weird old guys that stare at young girls anywhere you see them because they're hot and have a nice body? I guess it would reassure them that you'll just "look at it and wait"


----------



## That 5hit (Jul 27, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> I may not hit it because of the age, but if it looks hot, I'll call it hot...and she does have a hot body. I may not be able to touch it, but I will look at it and wait for time to pass by until she is legal. She is like a fine wine, she will get better with age.


sound like the same lie Elvis told...LOL
hard dick waits for nothing


edit:
for those who dont know... elvis married a 13yo. and he claimed to not have had sex with her untill she was legal. even tho they lived together.....smh...whatever.....


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 27, 2012)

accident - not PC



I was sitting at a long stoplight yesterday, minding my own business, patiently waiting for it to turn green even though there was no on-coming traffic.
A carload of bearded, young, loud Muslims, shouting anti-American slogans, with a half-burned American Flag duct-taped on the trunk of their car and a "Remember 9-11" slogan spray painted on the side, was stopped next to me.
Suddenly they yelled, "Aqbar Allah! Praise Allah!" and took off before the light changed.
Out of nowhere an 18-wheeler came speeding through the intersection and ran directly over their car, crushing it completely and killing everyone in it.
For several minutes I sat in my car thinking to myself, "Man...that could have been me!"
So today, bright and early, I went out and got a job as a truck driver.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 27, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> So you're one of the weird old guys that stare at young girls anywhere you see them because they're hot and have a nice body? I guess it would reassure them that you'll just "look at it and wait"


They didn't look like that during my young days. If they wear a whores uniform, they should not get upset for being confused for a whore. When I was a teen, girls with big boobs were seen as an oddity. Now there are teens with bigger boobs and hotter bodies than most adult women. Young girls dress way to mature for their age, and that actually is changing societies acceptance of it. Instead of looking like kids, they look like adults and that is confusing the hell out of people. It goes both ways though. I know a hot looking girl who is short, slim, and to me looks like she would be 16-17. She is 24 years old and has a baby. Many think her fiance is a pedo until they learn she is getting ready to turn 25, and some think he still is because of her youthful look.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 27, 2012)

so because that girl looks young and is old. . . its ok to treat young girls like sexual icons . . .. .eww . .wtf


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 27, 2012)

That 5hit said:


> ONCE AGAIN
> SHE LOOKS NO OLDER THE 13, IF THAT
> HAHAHAHHAHA...... YOU GUY AARE CRAZY!!!!!



could it be that she has sleeves but no shirt on??? IDK... stay high


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 27, 2012)

Maybe because it seems to be sunny out but there is an umbrella in the picture???

lol jk I have no fucking clue


----------



## RC7 (Jul 27, 2012)

shrxhky420 said:


> could it be that she has sleeves but no shirt on??? IDK... stay high



Ohhh i know, there is a giant hot sauce bottle in the cabinet. You don't see those too often. lol


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 27, 2012)

ok let's try and get this thread back on track...

stay high


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 27, 2012)

stay high


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jul 27, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Maybe because it seems to be sunny out but there is an umbrella in the picture???
> 
> lol jk I have no fucking clue


or that fact it makes a ghostly face from the reflection of her ass in the glass. ?


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 27, 2012)

*Cops charged me for running over stray cat.* 
[HR][/HR] OK I was wronged --- I always go home this way -- I know there are children out, so I don't speed and am always attentive to the road...
I glanced away for just a second to change the radio channel.....
BUMP BUMP---- a frigging cat ran right in front of me, I had no time to stop- slow or swerve I nailed the poor little bugger dead.
Now I have two cats at home, so don&#8217;t go thinking I was happy about this accident..I love kitties. 
I&#8217;m looking around, tiring to figure where this dam cat came from. It was kind of a mange looking thing, so I&#8217;m starting to think it&#8217;s a stray..
Next thing I see is a little girl with her mom in tow and she is squealing at the top of her lungs. 
Not a stray!!!
I express my sincere condolences to the heart broken little girl and of course offer to take her and her mom to the local animal shelter so she could pick out another little pussy. 
Good thing right? NOT!!!!
The mom starts going on about, how that was an $800.00 prize pussy cat and she wanted the $800.00 or she was calling the cops right now.
Well I didn&#8217;t just fall off the turnip truck, that weren&#8217;t no $800.00 pussy it was a mutt, a pound stray or a feral pussy they had rescued. $ 30.00 bucks tops. I refused to give her $800.00 for the dead pussy.

No way. 
So she calls the COPs.
They arrive; I&#8217;m expecting vindication but instead I get a summons and a $1000.00 FINE.
-
-
It appears that what I did was illegal !!!! NO 

Yes!
-
-
-
-
-
-
In Ontario it&#8217;s against the law to &#8230;..&#8230;.. *Haggle over the price of PUSSY in public !!! *


----------



## Murfy (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Trousers (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 27, 2012)

Trousers said:


>


Hey Trousers I love that you're a noob to the site (or a puppet) but either way I love that most of your post have been on the LOL thread with some pretty funny shit... keep it up!!! stay high


----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## That 5hit (Jul 27, 2012)

shrxhky420 said:


> Hey Trousers I love that you're a noob to the site (or a puppet) but either way I love that most of your post have been on the LOL thread with some pretty funny shit... keep it up!!! stay high



did someone say stalker................................................................


----------



## Murfy (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 28, 2012)

View attachment 2272202

View attachment 2272203


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 28, 2012)

Why couldn't I think of that?


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;jyoS5gGRDJI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyoS5gGRDJI[/video]

No wonder she doesn't have ice.


----------



## ANC (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 28, 2012)

Few pix from da ghetto 

Money Weed n Pussy






Good air circulation is imperative







A keyboard commando


----------



## ANC (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 28, 2012)

That 5hit said:


> did someone say stalker................................................................


why?? cause I'm observant??? ok I'm a stalker and I see you!!!! stay high


----------



## Total Head (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 28, 2012)

This could change my mornings.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 28, 2012)

I want this dog. 


<font size="3">[video=youtube;Zxkry_7t_Pk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zxkry_7t_Pk[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;rV7WF5VVwuo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rV7WF5VVwuo[/video]


----------



## Total Head (Jul 28, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> [video=youtube;rV7WF5VVwuo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rV7WF5VVwuo[/video]



right on, casey. i think the same thing when i watch the news and they transition from a clip of a mother screaming in anguish about her dead son directly to light-hearted smiley banter about the anchor man's necktie.


----------



## Murfy (Jul 28, 2012)

neer-

couldn't help but notice the policia had your name on their car!


----------



## That 5hit (Jul 28, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> Why couldn't I think of that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice but would never work as pictured.. will never build up the persure need... but you could buy this whale thingy that does work .. i got one for my kids.. but its like 5 bucks at the grocery store.. i found it while walking down the isle.. hanging in the middle row... for some reason everything form there cost 3times as much as they would at the $ store










well worth the over price i paid ... the kids love it


----------



## srh88 (Jul 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;wR-MrJwqcFc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wR-MrJwqcFc[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 28, 2012)

Murfy said:


> neer-
> 
> couldn't help but notice the policia had your name on their car!


lol "shit it's the bears!" cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 29, 2012)

..................


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Jul 29, 2012)

betty's wife-

chorino?


----------



## Murfy (Jul 29, 2012)

cho cho-
maybe?


----------



## Murfy (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Jul 29, 2012)

uncle betty-

and cho cho's chicken ranch.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 29, 2012)

"manscaping" unclear on concept. cn ^^


----------



## Murfy (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Jul 29, 2012)

wtf?-


----------



## Murfy (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## gioua (Jul 29, 2012)

That 5hit said:


> IDK.... my conspiracy bone. is tingaling
> the eye brows
> the lips
> that upper eyelid
> ...




meh..... a conspiracy lover myself...

wake me up at 4 am... after a painful night vs me at 6am heck.. 4 am I just look at say shit....... thats me in 20 years..


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 29, 2012)

cannabineer said:


>


hmmm... I thought that was a normal occurance... need to rethink my dentist visits... stay high


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 29, 2012)

shrxhky420 said:


> hmmm... I thought that was a normal occurance... need to rethink my dentist visits... stay high


I remember the cute tech when I went for orthodontia. I was fourteen. Thank goodness for denim. cn


----------



## Trousers (Jul 29, 2012)

Are we going to have a circle jerk or is some one going to post a moderately amusing picture?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 29, 2012)

Trousers said:


> Are we going to have a circle jerk or is some one going to post a moderately amusing picture?


Keep your, uhm, ohnevermind. cn






<edit>


----------



## Trousers (Jul 30, 2012)

Not so much funny, but odd and nostalgic. Some NWS and some slightly disturbing pictures.
http://internetkhole.blogspot.com/


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 30, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 2273817..................


As much as we make fun of this, I see people like this daily.

If you crop just the face, it would make a great facebook profile pic.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 30, 2012)

Murfy said:


>


Too soon man...


----------



## That 5hit (Jul 30, 2012)

VILEPLUME said:


> As much as we make fun of this, I see people like this daily.
> 
> If you crop just the face, it would make a great facebook profile pic.


just because you asked...LOL.... damn i got a lot of time on my hands


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jul 30, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I remember the cute tech when I went for orthodontia. I was fourteen. Thank goodness for denim. cn


With the tray conveniently placed on the other side of the chair go to grab a new tool ... & boobies in my face with the low v cut scrubs


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 30, 2012)

Lol yeah! ... it sure straightened my teeth. cn


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 30, 2012)

That 5hit said:


> just because you asked...LOL.... damn i got a lot of time on my hands


lol. I gave you a like for the effort


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 30, 2012)

Total Head said:


>


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jul 30, 2012)

yo delete that.


that shit if fucken nasty


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 30, 2012)

Regarding Brest Milk...why do people think that is disgusting? Yet drink the milk from a nasty animal whos teets come in contact with shit on a daily basis?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 30, 2012)

VILEPLUME said:


> Regarding Brest Milk...why do people think that is disgusting? Yet drink the milk from a nasty animal [whose teats] come in contact with shit on a daily basis?


... Mom?? 
cn


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jul 30, 2012)

View attachment 2274929


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 30, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> ... Mom??
> cn


lol. Your post also made me realize how bad at english I am.


----------



## That 5hit (Jul 30, 2012)

is this fucking shit true.... somebody try it now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 30, 2012)

No idea, but wintergreen Life Savers will show sparks of light (triboluminescence) if you bite'm. I was shown this by some adults who were as young at heart as I was, and in a blacked-out room. Omg we lol'd unto puke. cn


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 30, 2012)

^^^^ yep it'll work read it on the internet....


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 30, 2012)

That 5hit said:


> is this fucking shit true.... somebody try it now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


No. There is nothing in those substances that will cause any luminescence. It would be a waste of time to try.


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 31, 2012)

How do you know unless you've tried it yourself?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 31, 2012)

guy incognito said:


> No. There is nothing in those substances that will cause any luminescence. It would be a waste of time to try.


[video=youtube_share;RCy-ae3OdPE]http://youtu.be/RCy-ae3OdPE[/video]
Glad YOU did some research,


----------



## 420God (Jul 31, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> [video=youtube_share;RCy-ae3OdPE]http://youtu.be/RCy-ae3OdPE[/video]
> Glad YOU did some research,


Lol. @1:06 when the guy takes the bottle he fills it with glow stick stuff. It's fake, sleight of hand.

Source.~~~> http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2007/10/how-to-make-mou/


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 31, 2012)

420God said:


> Lol. @1:06 when the guy takes the bottle he fills it with glow stick stuff. It's fake, sleight of hand.
> 
> Source.~~~> http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2007/10/how-to-make-mou/


Good to know, I use to think Mt. Dew was bad for you.


----------



## That 5hit (Jul 31, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> [video=youtube_share;RCy-ae3OdPE]http://youtu.be/RCy-ae3OdPE[/video]
> Glad YOU did some research,


didn't work when i did it......oh well

if you look at 2:40 he clearly switched the bottle out
it left the screen in his left hand then came back in his right 
pluss the kid reaction is sooooooooooo fucking put on


----------



## 420God (Jul 31, 2012)

VILEPLUME said:


> Good to know, I use to think Mt. Dew was bad for you.


It is, I'm still getting my teeth fixed from years of drinking it.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 31, 2012)

gullible much


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 31, 2012)

*Errors*

*The following errors occurred with your submission*



The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 31, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> ^^^^ yep it'll work read it on the internet....


Nope. Many have tried it and all you do is ruin a bottle of pop. The videos showing it actually are using the fluid from a non-activated glow stick. The glass ampule is broken and that fluid put into a small container. They say the liquid is Mountain dew and the other liquid is what was mentioned. When mixed, it illuminates because it is all glow stick chemicals.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## That 5hit (Jul 31, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> Nope. Many have tried it and all you do is ruin a bottle of pop. The videos showing it actually are using the fluid from a non-activated glow stick. The glass ampule is broken and that fluid put into a small container. They say the liquid is Mountain dew and the other liquid is what was mentioned. When mixed, it illuminates because it is all glow stick chemicals.


this is how it is done....

[video=youtube;7LlSXI2bc8Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=7LlSXI2bc8Q[/video]


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jul 31, 2012)

This pilot fly s so low people jump out of the way. hahahah altimeter says 10 feet but its in increments of ten. I bet he was more like 5-8 feet


[video=youtube;RNECftP1fBk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=RNECftP1fBk[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 31, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> This pilot fly s so low people jump out of the way. hahahah altimeter says 10 feet but its in increments of ten. I bet he was more like 5-8 feet
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;RNECftP1fBk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=RNECftP1fBk[/video]


God I want to learn to fly.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 31, 2012)

I think it is supposed to be a shower head. I think.


----------



## thump easy (Jul 31, 2012)

Murfy said:


> cho cho-
> maybe?


this can be realy true rotten croch... yuck!!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jul 31, 2012)

LOL..... "People give me respect im like a small car, mini-min copper"

[video=youtube;cAcy7EVRpXc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAcy7EVRpXc&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jul 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;GxmFOi1fgx0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GxmFOi1fgx0&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 1, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> LOL..... "People give me respect im like a small car, mini-min copper"


I liked it until he said the price. DAMN! Retrofit in an electric motor, battery, and cover it in solar panels then that could be cool. It would recharge itself being parked outside when not in use. Ride it to work on a sunny day, work eight hours, and it could be fully charged when your ready to go home.


----------



## That 5hit (Aug 1, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> [video=youtube;GxmFOi1fgx0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GxmFOi1fgx0&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]





Dirty Harry said:


> I liked it until he said the price. DAMN! Retrofit in an electric motor, battery, and cover it in solar panels then that could be cool. It would recharge itself being parked outside when not in use. Ride it to work on a sunny day, work eight hours, and it could be fully charged when your ready to go home.


why do shit cost so fucking much....SMH....... that would make a great ... save the planet idea.. it might even cripple the auto industry.. if it had the right price tag on it ... i still think shit like this is the future

real talk how much you guys would pay for that......... when i first saw it i thought 1500..... but would want to give 500 for one ...


----------



## Murfy (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## srh88 (Aug 1, 2012)

That 5hit said:


> why do shit cost so fucking much....SMH....... that would make a great ... save the planet idea.. it might even cripple the auto industry.. if it had the right price tag on it ... i still think shit like this is the future
> 
> real talk how much you guys would pay for that......... when i first saw it i thought 1500..... but would want to give 500 for one ...


oooh yeah thats whats going to cripple the auto industry lol.. not the hydro powered cars they already have or straight electric cars theyve been had made for the past decade probably.. the only thing that will change the auto industry is if they stop paying off the government.. look who the 1st companies were to get bail outs.. they got synthetic everything now from milk to fuckin piss.. youre telling me they dont have a gas alternative that doesnt require the sun


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 1, 2012)

Murfy said:


>


Well... at least he has tidy whities.


----------



## Fried Bean (Aug 1, 2012)

this makes me LOL every fuckkkin time.


----------



## patlpp (Aug 1, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> 2278075[/ATTACH]/QUOTE]
> 
> F'in hilarious WW !!


----------



## ANC (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## srh88 (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## mr2shim (Aug 2, 2012)

What the fuck


----------



## Murfy (Aug 2, 2012)

that's fuckin right-

what the fuck?


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 2, 2012)

ANC said:


>


My Maker friends will love this one.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 2, 2012)

mr2shim said:


> What the fuck


The dumb ass forgot to paint or cut off the red/orange safety tips that scream, "This is a toy gun and I am a looser for trying to jack a gay weight lifter and am now being being kidnapped by that same gay weight lifter."


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 2, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> My Maker friends will love this one.


I want to know how it was done. That is not as simple as it looks.
I was expecting chain reaction breakage and sparks.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> I want to know how it was done. That is not as simple as it looks.
> I was expecting chain reaction breakage and sparks.


The secret must be in those two little black box relay thingies. cn


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 2, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> The secret must be in those two little black box relay thingies. cn


Good call, I didn't see them at first. Looks like sensitive pressure switches, solenoids for the kick, and a light sequencer. Still looks damn cool.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> Good call, I didn't see them at first. Looks like sensitive pressure switches, solenoids for the kick, and a light sequencer. Still looks damn cool.


That's how my thinking went as well..

_ceterum censeo_ the reverse breastfeeding image is sort of creepy. cn


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 2, 2012)

Murfy said:


> cho cho-
> maybe?


Every time I see this it makes me think of Beardo and his aids thread... LOL stay high


----------



## RC7 (Aug 2, 2012)

...........................................


----------



## That 5hit (Aug 2, 2012)

srh88 said:


> oooh yeah thats whats going to cripple the auto industry lol.. not the hydro powered cars they already have or straight electric cars theyve been had made for the past decade probably.. the only thing that will change the auto industry is if they stop paying off the government.. look who the 1st companies were to get bail outs.. they got synthetic everything now from milk to fuckin piss.. youre telling me they dont have a gas alternative that doesnt require the sun


relax


----------



## ANC (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2012)

intensely cool mural. cn


----------



## ANC (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## patlpp (Aug 3, 2012)

[/QUOTE]

What the hell did he drop there to cause that ? As the Irishman in Patriot Games said: "They're gone"


----------



## srh88 (Aug 3, 2012)

patlpp said:


>


What the hell did he drop there to cause that ? As the Irishman in Patriot Games said: "They're gone"[/QUOTE]
looks like a grenade


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 3, 2012)

patlpp said:


>


What the hell did he drop there to cause that ? As the Irishman in Patriot Games said: "They're gone"[/QUOTE]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=za8_F-YKWvc


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 3, 2012)

patlpp said:


> What the hell did he drop there to cause that ? As the Irishman in Patriot Games said: "They're gone"


[video=youtube;za8_F-YKWvc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=za8_F-YKWvc[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 3, 2012)

*^^This is what needs to be done to the cops property when they abuse citizens rights!^^*


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2012)

Not quite sure which one's hotter. cn


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 3, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Not quite sure which one's hotter. cn


if their advertising is correct sounds like you get to meet one then the other . . . double trouble . . ?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2012)

That would have to be "I fuck everything she kills". Am I being too rational about this? cn


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 3, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> That would have to be "I fuck everything she kills". Am I being too rational about this? cn


 maybe i was envisioning a team work poster


----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2012)

^^"haters gonna hate" cn


----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 3, 2012)

Man this one hurts to put up...


----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2012)

Bunionssss! cn


----------



## squarepush3r (Aug 3, 2012)

[h=2]My TWITTER https://twitter.com/Randis_Albion[/h]    

[h=2]The Turning[/h]    

[h=2]FFXI / XIB Gobllin[/h]    

[h=2]Tonberry[/h]    

[h=2]Necromancer[/h]    

[h=2]Puzzlevania character[/h]






[h=2]gotta catch em all![/h]    

[h=2]The Diver[/h]    

[h=2]don quixote[/h]    

[h=2]Toy Golem[/h]    

[h=2]Schnee Ritter[/h]    

[h=2]Story Teller[/h]    

[h=2]The Run[/h]    

[h=2]Moogles[/h]    

[h=2]Poo hat and ....[/h]    

[h=2]Forest god[/h]    

[h=2]prrrrr[/h]






[h=2]Hellboy and tetsuo[/h]    

[h=2]some old game project[/h]    

[h=2]mechan[/h]    

[h=2]Macross[/h]    

[h=2]Vampire Hunter[/h]    

[h=2]some conceptart[/h]


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 4, 2012)

is this still the funny section?


----------



## srh88 (Aug 4, 2012)

its somethin i think


----------



## That 5hit (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## PetFlora (Aug 4, 2012)

Dunno, but imagine picking them both up and watching them fight over you


----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 4, 2012)

This will help with understanding...


----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 4, 2012)

*Whatdidja call me????




*


----------



## srh88 (Aug 4, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> *Whatdidja call me????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow....


----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 4, 2012)

*Yea Baby!!!!!*


----------



## ANC (Aug 4, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> My Maker friends will love this one.


http://www.mymodernmet.com/profiles/blogs/yasutoki-kariya-asobi


----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## srh88 (Aug 4, 2012)

nice... all the other cars look like an old zz top video, dont see too many hot rods around anymore, good post


----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 4, 2012)

Yea I know they aren't funny pics. but their nice to look at.


----------



## That 5hit (Aug 5, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> *Whatdidja call me????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SMH ..... is this m'f'er walking a highenna...... now that badass.......... i would love to see the look on the pitbull guy facees, who think there dog is soo fucking tuff.. when you walk pass them with that thing ... lmfao


----------



## bud nugbong (Aug 5, 2012)

roadhead


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 5, 2012)

This one is for the older players, unless you had cool parents. Benny Hill spoof


[youtube]HkJmoIOr8QU[/youtube]


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Trolling (Aug 5, 2012)

That 5hit said:


> SMH ..... is this m'f'er walking a highenna...... now that badass.......... i would love to see the look on the pitbull guy facees, who think there dog is soo fucking tuff.. when you walk pass them with that thing ... lmfao


3 words...

caucasian mountain dog.


----------



## ANC (Aug 6, 2012)

its n ot a dog, it is a hyena...


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2012)

Hyena poo is normally white due to the fact that they eat practically all of their prey (bones inc).


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 6, 2012)

Whatever happened to white dog shit???


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2012)

People probably don't buy bones as often for their pets???? either that or Hyenas are now extinct in Scotland lad......saying that, there were normally a few howlers down the pub of a Friday evening so that theory doesn't stand!


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 6, 2012)

Ugly, fat birds are the best....play for the jersey. 110%


----------



## Total Head (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## Logges (Aug 6, 2012)

gotta love kickstarter
[video=youtube;tc5VbjPLA-U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tc5VbjPLA-U[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2012)

.................................


----------



## srh88 (Aug 6, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 2283973.................................


is that a 3some?


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Aug 6, 2012)

Wow that tattoo is so disturbing on so many levels. Someone needs mental help bad.


----------



## ANC (Aug 6, 2012)

PEDOBEAR likes this


----------



## That 5hit (Aug 6, 2012)

Trolling said:


> 3 words...
> 
> caucasian mountain dog..


caucasian mountain dog = not badass


















hyena = badass




















stay thirsty myfriend


----------



## Trolling (Aug 6, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 2283973.................................


WTF..


That 5hit said:


> caucasian mountain dog = not badass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You clearly haven't seen one in action, take a trip to a Russia prison my friend.

Also, dogs are known to be friendly with their owners so those pics are flawed.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Aug 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;tyCfMUCrapM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyCfMUCrapM&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## That 5hit (Aug 6, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ..........................View attachment 2283973.......


i could never fuck a chick with this tattoo........well... not twice, after seeing it
she must be asian or really in to japanamation...... you see a lot of rape in that manga shit


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2012)

That 5hit said:


> i could never fuck a chick with this tattoo........well... not twice, after seeing it


It says "doggy only, and forget about a nibble" to me. cn


----------



## That 5hit (Aug 6, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> It says "doggy only, and forget about a nibble" to me. cn


she must be asian or really in to japanamation...... you see a lot of rape in that manga shit....... and after i see that she would be kicked out of the crib.. nuff said


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2012)

That 5hit said:


> she must be asian or really in to japanamation...... you see a lot of rape in that manga shit....... and after i see that she would be kicked out of the crib.. nuff said


"Kicked out of the crib" is oddly appropriate. cn


----------



## Trousers (Aug 6, 2012)

I could post the unfunniest picture in the world and it would still be better than the last 4 posts.


----------



## Total Head (Aug 6, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> [video=youtube;tyCfMUCrapM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyCfMUCrapM&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]




there has got to be a scientific explanation for how funny that is. i watched it twice and both times i laughed at least as hard as the guy in the video. uncontrollable screaming laughter from the pit of my soul. five stars.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 7, 2012)

Trousers said:


> I could post the unfunniest picture in the world and it would still be better than the last 4 posts.


Go ruin mommy's razor. cn


----------



## dangledo (Aug 7, 2012)

the hyena is closer to the feline family, now compare it to lions, tigers, etc...


----------



## dangledo (Aug 7, 2012)

WTF?!?


----------



## Trousers (Aug 7, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Go ruin mommy's razor. cn


Is this the "Make Really Stupid Posts" thread? 
Try getting with the program.


----------



## ANC (Aug 7, 2012)

pictures or STFU!!!!!!!!


----------



## That 5hit (Aug 7, 2012)

its funny cause its true
also look at that hat


----------



## Murfy (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 7, 2012)

ANC said:


> pictures or STFU!!!!!!!!




ten characters


----------



## That 5hit (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## That 5hit (Aug 7, 2012)

[video]http://tosh.comedycentral.com/blog/2012/08/07/rename-this-video-vote-119/[/video]

sad.. but some of you wont understand


----------



## dangledo (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## silasraven (Aug 7, 2012)

who came up with the name?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 7, 2012)

It was that burger kid. cn


----------



## konagirl420 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hahaha that's hilarious


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;6RG9Qk4b7ok]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=6RG9Qk4b7ok[/video]
stay high but not on toad


----------



## ANC (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## That 5hit (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## That 5hit (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## That 5hit (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## TheChosen (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## That 5hit (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## konagirl420 (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh ya true that


----------



## dangledo (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## dangledo (Aug 8, 2012)

[video]http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/82711897/[/video]


----------



## That 5hit (Aug 9, 2012)

That 5hit said:


>


wtf is that on her knees and legs.. im sure its not what i think it is


----------



## carl.burnette (Aug 9, 2012)

Fuck me, tell me SHE doesnt have issues..


Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 2283973.................................


----------



## carl.burnette (Aug 9, 2012)

I have Christina Agulara's "I am Beautiful" playing in my head for some reason.


Murfy said:


>


----------



## That 5hit (Aug 9, 2012)

she either has brownish red underwear on or the carpet matches the drapes


----------



## PetFlora (Aug 9, 2012)

That 5hit said:


>


*
Necrophilia waitin to happen*


----------



## Trousers (Aug 9, 2012)

assholes


----------



## ANC (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2012)

Haven't seen WW for a while, so in her honor ... 

... a way to deal with a broken toaster lever. cn


----------



## Murfy (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2012)

That 5hit said:


> she either has brownish red underwear on or the carpet matches the drapes


~shifts in chair~











~again~ cn


----------



## Murfy (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 9, 2012)

sorry-


----------



## Murfy (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2012)

Murfy said:


>


Too bad he's not in a hoodie. cn


----------



## Total Head (Aug 9, 2012)

dangledo said:


> [video]http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/82711897/[/video]



as an american, the real wtf for me was the single horn toot. just the one.


----------



## Murfy (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## patlpp (Aug 9, 2012)

Murfy said:


>


Is That Winona???


----------



## lokie (Aug 9, 2012)

Murfy said:


>


I can hear the mean kinds in school now " Your momma's pussy is SO BIG!"


----------



## Murfy (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2012)

Murfy said:


>


 thats fucked up


----------



## lokie (Aug 9, 2012)

srh88 said:


> thats fucked up


my guess is that is stolen stationary. funny though.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2012)

waynes world


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;ZwNHJMcnRFU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwNHJMcnRFU[/video]


----------



## Murfy (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 9, 2012)

i think-

the mc d's thing is for real.



edit:


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2012)

Murfy said:


> i think-
> 
> the mc d's thing is for real.


i wouldnt doubt it, but its still fucked up


----------



## Murfy (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 9, 2012)

that's gonna leave a mark!-


----------



## Murfy (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## olylifter420 (Aug 9, 2012)

Is that romneys house?





Murfy said:


> sorry-


----------



## Murfy (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 9, 2012)

Murfy said:


>


Fuck you, your dead! I'll be dead before the trial is over, so I win punk!


----------



## Murfy (Aug 9, 2012)

yeah-


the look on her face is great.


----------



## Murfy (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 9, 2012)

5 stars-


----------



## Murfy (Aug 9, 2012)

i'd prolly do her-

the blue one anyway.
only from the back though.


----------



## Trolling (Aug 9, 2012)

Seriously? The girl in the red looks way better.


----------



## patlpp (Aug 9, 2012)

Murfy said:


>


Those don't hold a candle to Molly O'hara here. She has got one set of oves on her.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2012)

And a Redhawk. And ... the collar matches the cuffs. cn

~shifts in chair~


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2012)

...btw, what's "oves"? I know it's "sheep, plural" in Latin, but I cannot imagine that's what you meant. Even so, if it's what I think ... they could use a little herding, and I volunteer. cn

~adjusts denim~


----------



## patlpp (Aug 9, 2012)

Slang for ovaries LOL, sounds better I think . She has balls, in a girl kind of way. I bet she could rock your world. I would be admitted into the ER stat !!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2012)

I will dub her the Reverse Cowgirl. cn


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 9, 2012)

Live at the Electric. was looking for the security guard skit but couldn't find it.


[youtube]DCLGjaVGO-o[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2012)

Couple of pics I took.......

Even the Dutch hate the French (I am reading a 1000 Years of Annoying the French) and found this quite funny! Taken at a local Brewery.






And this is how we role in Amsterdam......like a Gee!











no offence MrFrance....


----------



## That 5hit (Aug 10, 2012)

MrFrance said:


> Live at the Electric. was looking for the security guard skit but couldn't find it.
> 
> 
> [youtube]DCLGjaVGO-o[/youtube]


29:05.. i will never get back of my life ......


----------



## PetFlora (Aug 10, 2012)

murfy said:


>




PIC NOT POSTING. REMARK IS FOR MICHIGAN WOMAN LOOKING IN MIRROR- * a typical dating site photo*


----------



## TheChosen (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## TheChosen (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## Trousers (Aug 10, 2012)

MrFrance said:


> Live at the Electric. was looking for the security guard skit but couldn't find it.
> 
> 
> [youtube]DCLGjaVGO-o[/youtube]


----------



## olylifter420 (Aug 10, 2012)

Id tap it....







TheChosen said:


>


----------



## Trousers (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks for sharing that little piece of you.


----------



## olylifter420 (Aug 10, 2012)

You ain no sarcisma?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;RJfw6R7CCOQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=RJfw6R7CCOQ[/video]
stay high


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 10, 2012)

And because it's so cool, an encore. cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 11, 2012)

Beauty and the Beak. Touching 

http://vimeo.com/15184546


----------



## That 5hit (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## Trousers (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## RC7 (Aug 11, 2012)

That 5hit said:


>


so damn true


----------



## That 5hit (Aug 11, 2012)

hands down one of the best movie ever

[video=youtube;qZdQvqsZ4og]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZdQvqsZ4og&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 11, 2012)

Sho'nuff..


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 12, 2012)

this used to be the funny page.

now its clouds and BS come on people post some funny stuff


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 12, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> this used to be the funny page.
> 
> now its clouds and BS come on people post some funny stuff


----------



## Murfy (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## Trousers (Aug 12, 2012)

Are those clouds supposed to look like something?


----------



## neosapien (Aug 12, 2012)

............................


----------



## That 5hit (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## That 5hit (Aug 12, 2012)

Meanwhile In Georgia


----------



## That 5hit (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## That 5hit (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## That 5hit (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## That 5hit (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## That 5hit (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## That 5hit (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 12, 2012)

^^white guy with grill. lol cn


----------



## srh88 (Aug 12, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> ^^white guy with grill. lol cn


i use my fridge rack and a tie down for a 82 pack.. really impresses the ladies


----------



## That 5hit (Aug 12, 2012)

[/video][video=youtube;os6m9oL3PSM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=os6m9oL3PSM&amp;feature=related[/video][/video]


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 12, 2012)

i bet he enjoys his own, the msot


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 12, 2012)

They're clone-only. cn


----------



## That 5hit (Aug 12, 2012)

mario hurry up and jump on this bitch head


----------



## That 5hit (Aug 12, 2012)

insert racist homophobic comment here { .... }


----------



## That 5hit (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## That 5hit (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## That 5hit (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## That 5hit (Aug 12, 2012)

how is this not the sexest shit ever.......


----------



## That 5hit (Aug 12, 2012)

just to keep thing balanced


lmfao


----------



## That 5hit (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## Trousers (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## That 5hit (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## That 5hit (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## That 5hit (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## That 5hit (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## That 5hit (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## That 5hit (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 13, 2012)

nice-


----------



## Murfy (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 13, 2012)

sorry-


----------



## Murfy (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 13, 2012)

sorry-


----------



## Murfy (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Aug 13, 2012)

that guy probably has more sex than any of us.


----------



## Murfy (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Krayven Sumhead (Aug 13, 2012)

View attachment 2293297

Stained Glass
(Click to enlarge)


----------



## Murfy (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Krayven Sumhead (Aug 13, 2012)

View attachment 2293309

Handy Remote Control


----------



## srh88 (Aug 13, 2012)

Krayven Sumhead said:


> View attachment 2293309
> 
> Handy Remote Control


only if it was sony.. 
[video=youtube;oLqflBv75zk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLqflBv75zk[/video]


----------



## Murfy (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Krayven Sumhead (Aug 13, 2012)

View attachment 2293612

~~ Ima ba-a-a-a-ad goat ~~


----------



## dangledo (Aug 13, 2012)

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/82720954/


----------



## Krayven Sumhead (Aug 13, 2012)

View attachment 2293659

"Does this bike make my ass look big"?

(If someone told her to "Haul ass", she'd have to use a wheelbarrow and make two trips!)


----------



## Krayven Sumhead (Aug 13, 2012)

View attachment 2293666

Too much???


----------



## DaBong (Aug 13, 2012)

Seriously ......... W.T.F. !!!!!! 

[video=youtube;iEYjZJL3F-8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEYjZJL3F-8&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## That 5hit (Aug 13, 2012)

lmfao.. you could still vote for these guys, and still laugh at this 

i'll pluss rep you later ...


----------



## ANC (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 14, 2012)

noowwww-

ii get it.


----------



## Murfy (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## That 5hit (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## tuffles (Aug 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;bQptfdSCdhs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQptfdSCdhs&amp;feature=related[/video]

Some amazingly modified cars sort off


----------



## TheChosen (Aug 14, 2012)

@ 3:33 climbing invisible monkey bars?


----------



## That 5hit (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## purpz (Aug 14, 2012)

^^^^^ "*In the dirt!"....,but sire..."THE DURT!"

*[video=youtube;i6YIUYdyrSU][http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6YIUYdyrSU[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Aug 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;STsaXx5X9HA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STsaXx5X9HA[/video]
bout 25 seconds in


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## Krayven Sumhead (Aug 14, 2012)

View attachment 2294910

Check out these Apes!!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2012)

I would not wanna share pavement with that guy.

...I watched the ricers vid. I had no idea they were doing that thing with the exhausts. Looks like bumper cars. cn


----------



## patlpp (Aug 14, 2012)

Murfy said:


>


Murphy Chaaalie Murfy. "What did the hand say to the face" Kid looks like John Oats.


----------



## Trousers (Aug 14, 2012)

all you had to do is google that to find the gif


----------



## Trousers (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## That 5hit (Aug 14, 2012)

could look at this all day


----------



## Krayven Sumhead (Aug 14, 2012)

Those look like UNION laborers.................Sorta act like all the laborers I worked with, too. 

I might even know one or two..............


----------



## That 5hit (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## Trolling (Aug 14, 2012)

Nudity!




Ban hammer!!!


----------



## Bongrips420420 (Aug 14, 2012)

<iframe width="960" height="720" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Bkugj1BvhN8?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## That 5hit (Aug 14, 2012)

Trolling said:


> Nudity!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ive been here waaay to long , bro .. cant learn anymore then i already know,,and i have helped 1,000's of people..... not gone cry, and i wont be missed. ..lol
i see nothing
nude just white booty


----------



## Trolling (Aug 14, 2012)

I know was more joking about how some of the rules can be grim sometimes, was more of an lash out at the mods being hypocrites.



Also, I see pussy x2.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 14, 2012)

That 5hit said:


>


that chick getting slapped has a giant pussy

what do you think the girl on the right in the orange is saying


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 14, 2012)

Trolling said:


> Nudity!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope your being sarcastic. If not, you clicked, you chose to view. Your on a pot growing site for Christ sake! Go back to your monastery or nunnery troll.


----------



## Trolling (Aug 14, 2012)

I think she's just extremely horny.


----------



## Trolling (Aug 14, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> I hope your being sarcastic. If not, you clicked, you chose to view. Your on a pot growing site for Christ sake! Go back to your monastery or nunnery troll.


You're late, go back and re read, little boy.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> that chick getting slapped has a giant pussy
> 
> what do you think the girl on the right in the orange is saying


Pretty sure it isn't "capital gains tax". cn


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 14, 2012)

That 5hit said:


>


lmfao my girl does the wrong one . . . oh well shes trying to move out agian on whim, maybe the new chick will know the right kind of doggystyle



cannabineer said:


> Pretty sure it isn't "capital gains tax". cn



i think she is saying romney

i wonder if romney wished his first name was ryan . . . . .


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> lmfao my girl does the wrong one . . . oh well shes trying to move out agian on whim, maybe the new chick will know the right kind of doggystyle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's got even more termites! (Termites destroy wood.) cn


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 14, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> what do you think the girl on the right in the orange is saying


looks like "you're bad"


cof


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2012)

lol, cof!
I get "ooooh bayb' " before the gif recycles.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 14, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;zg2segLZoeA]http://youtu.be/zg2segLZoeA[/video]


curious old fart said:


> looks like "you're bad"
> 
> 
> cof




i think you are


----------



## That 5hit (Aug 14, 2012)

That 5hit said:


>





Trolling said:


> I know was more joking about how some of the rules can be grim sometimes, was more of an lash out at the mods being hypocrites.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I see pussy x2.


#1 thats her hands.. follow her right arm down and you will see that , thats her hand, those are fingers

#2 they're white girls, so its cool

#3 correction, i should have said #2 first.....


----------



## Trolling (Aug 14, 2012)

What? Lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2012)

That's not fingers ... that's 100% USDA slutknuckle. cn


----------



## That 5hit (Aug 14, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> That's not fingers ... that's 100% USDA slutknuckle. cn


thats what you want it to be .. look again.. where's here arms at.... nuff said her pussy i been cupped by her hands


----------



## Trolling (Aug 14, 2012)

That 5hit said:


> thats what you want it to be .. look again.. where's here arms at.... nuff said her pussy i been cupped by her hands


Hmm, I see what you mean now. Hard to say because of the shadow, but their is at least one pussy shown in there so I don't think she is, either way....ban hammah!!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 14, 2012)

That 5hit said:


> #1 thats her hands.. follow her right arm down and you will see that , thats her hand, those are fingers
> 
> #2 they're white girls, so its cool
> 
> #3 correction, i should have said #2 first.....



ok

[video=youtube_share;sG9sMQhxTNk]http://youtu.be/sG9sMQhxTNk[/video]


----------



## ANC (Aug 15, 2012)

after recently starting to play the assasin's creed series, I was amazed at the amount of penises and breasts painted on the walls and roof of the sistene chaple.


----------



## tuffles (Aug 15, 2012)

well as everyone is talking about pussy here is a little black one.
[video=youtube;b_mVb-G1v1I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_mVb-G1v1I&amp;feature=youtu.be&amp;a[/video]


----------



## dangledo (Aug 15, 2012)

looks like she is saying ''oh my god'' but doesnt get to god before it cycles


----------



## Trousers (Aug 15, 2012)

Look at all the assholes reposting pictures and telling stories no one gives a fuck about.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 15, 2012)

That 5hit said:


>


I am going to do two things with this post:
1) I am going to place this at page's top one more time, and 
2) I am going to demote Trousers' very un-lol post by doing something sneaky. cn


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 15, 2012)

whats wrong with trouser, does he think its his thead


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 15, 2012)

That should be at the top of every page.


----------



## Logges (Aug 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;IihhAnqJDv8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IihhAnqJDv8&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]

its take some fuck, then some shit, then some fuck, then some shit...
its a stack


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 16, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I am going to do two things with this post:
> 1) I am going to place this at page's top one more time, and
> 2) I am going to demote Trousers' very un-lol post by doing something sneaky. cn


What I wanna know, is where can I see the next 10 min of this clip lol


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 16, 2012)

Flaming Pie said:


> What I wanna know, is where can I see the next 10 min of this clip lol


No idea ... I'd Google "slutknuckle", lol!

This pic made me grin ... always a practical thinker in the bunch. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 16, 2012)

Bunch a fruits. cn


----------



## squarepush3r (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Aug 16, 2012)

That 5hit said:


>



oh god..... male mod sees unacceptable nudity but, cant,.....eerrr ,cant reach delete button


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 17, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I am going to do two things with this post:
> 1) I am going to place this at page's top one more time, and
> 2) I am going to demote Trousers' very un-lol post by doing something sneaky. cn




Is that skinny chick on the right saying, Open ??????


----------



## MellowFarmer (Aug 17, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> oh god..... male mod sees unacceptable nudity but, cant,.....eerrr ,cant reach delete button


Hmph


----------



## MellowFarmer (Aug 17, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> lmfao my girl does the wrong one . . . oh well shes trying to move out agian on whim, maybe the new chick will know the right kind of doggystyle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow lucky gal i cannot imagine what her latest whim may be - I am not fond of deleting or hiding nudity that is what causes you boys to think it so neat but dudes do you all have to be so in our face about not having to follow rules because you enforce them and cn I am telling Hep!



 i see you hydro buddy


----------



## DuplicatePie (Aug 17, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> *Cops charged me for running over stray cat.*
> [HR][/HR] OK I was wronged --- I always go home this way -- I know there are children out, so I don't speed and am always attentive to the road...
> I glanced away for just a second to change the radio channel.....
> BUMP BUMP---- a frigging cat ran right in front of me, I had no time to stop- slow or swerve I nailed the poor little bugger dead.
> ...


Thank you for that being a joke. I was starting to get pissed off at that cunt, and my family's cat got ran over and killed a couple weeks ago. The fuck just drove off like the fuck that they were. At least, if this were real, you tried to do the right thing and that twat tried to take advantage of you.


----------



## DuplicatePie (Aug 17, 2012)

Murfy said:


>


So pops is a lefty I see.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 17, 2012)

DuplicatePie said:


> So pops is a lefty I see.


or a backhanded righty


----------



## DuplicatePie (Aug 17, 2012)

ANC said:


> If that clown was stupid enough to attach a bar to a false ceiling like that I kind of hope he was seriously injured.


----------



## DuplicatePie (Aug 17, 2012)

ANC said:


> its n ot a dog, it is a hyena...


Is that guy getting off the MAX in Portland?


----------



## DuplicatePie (Aug 17, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 2283973.................................


Wow, I can't help but raise an eyebrow, and let my cock fall out of my hand because of this picture.


----------



## DuplicatePie (Aug 17, 2012)

Total Head said:


> there has got to be a scientific explanation for how funny that is. i watched it twice and both times i laughed at least as hard as the guy in the video. uncontrollable screaming laughter from the pit of my soul. five stars.


I think that part of it is because (at least for myself) when you see someone laughing hysterically it triggers something in you to laugh as well...at least at the guy who is cracking up.


----------



## DuplicatePie (Aug 17, 2012)

Murfy said:


>


By far the most frightening thing a man can see...a woman with a very hairy pussy.


----------



## DuplicatePie (Aug 17, 2012)

That 5hit said:


>


I just hope this person gave this to the neighbors in a covert way. Probably about a year ago in my apt. building some cunt tried to put some persons business out there by posting a note similar to this, with no awesome drawings, on their door for everyone, including the manager, to see. Luckily capt. save a bro was around and I took it off the door and slid it underneath...I have no idea what happened afterwards nor do I care, I did my due diligence.


----------



## DuplicatePie (Aug 17, 2012)

That 5hit said:


>


That describes my crew, the mighty Oak Grove Crew Woopty Woop Nigga Wut!?!, during highschool and some-odd years afterwards. I could never understand this shit, and always made sure to not dip my dick into those sluts.


----------



## DuplicatePie (Aug 17, 2012)

Krayven Sumhead said:


> View attachment 2293659
> 
> "Does this bike make my ass look big"?
> 
> (If someone told her to "Haul ass", she'd have to use a wheelbarrow and make two trips!)


No Sugar Tits, I think it's just that the color black works in reverse for you..........you fat fucking bitch.


----------



## DuplicatePie (Aug 17, 2012)

That 5hit said:


> lmfao.. you could still vote for these guys, and still laugh at this
> 
> i'll pluss rep you later ...


Fred Gwynn for the win! And ummmmm....Butch Patrick for the hat trick??? The Munsters is such an awesome show, I have to really thank Nick at Night for enlightening me to so many good shows back in the day.


----------



## Krayven Sumhead (Aug 17, 2012)

View attachment 2298135

Dressage


----------



## DaBong (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Trousers (Aug 17, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I am going to demote Trousers' very un-lol post by doing something sneaky.








































































Demote away douchenozzle.


----------



## Trousers (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Trousers (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2012)

That 5hit said:


>


Time for a rerun. cn


----------



## srh88 (Aug 17, 2012)

sweet new page


----------



## dangledo (Aug 17, 2012)

nothing says trailer park princess more than bruises and cellulite on a fat ass...


----------



## DuplicatePie (Aug 17, 2012)

dangledo said:


> nothing says trailer park princess more than bruises and cellulite on a fat ass...


First) Cellulite is not real. There is no tissue type in the human body that is called cellulite. Trust me my man I gots all A's in anatomy and physiology, and a BA in fitness and nutrition. 2) Even though I know cellulite isn't a real thing, I do know what "cellulite" is supposed to look like, and I don't see it at all on that sweet ass. I do kind of see some tension in the skin of her upper hamstrings though, which is what I think you're referring to. C) Yeah, I do see what appears to be a bruise on her right ass cheek. Last) Yes, I bet she is white trash, hence why she is getting her ass played with on video.


----------



## patlpp (Aug 17, 2012)

You are just a big pile of Hardy- Har- Har- aren't you? Thank You Capt Buzzkill.


----------



## dangledo (Aug 17, 2012)

Gotta nail a 4 to appreciate an 8....


----------



## billybob420 (Aug 17, 2012)

DuplicatePie said:


> So pops is a lefty I see.


I got a feeling that's not pops.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 17, 2012)

Can we please get past the fat ass with the clapping pussy? I don't like junk in the trunk and against what some say, that snatch is clapping.


----------



## billybob420 (Aug 17, 2012)

..........


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 17, 2012)

DuplicatePie said:


> Fred Gwynn for the win! And ummmmm....Butch Patrick for the hat trick??? The Munsters is such an awesome show, I have to really thank Nick at Night for enlightening me to so many good shows back in the day.


word&#8203;.....


----------



## DuplicatePie (Aug 17, 2012)

billybob420 said:


> I got a feeling that's not pops.


Haha. So you're telling me you don't think the guy popped her because he left their kid in the tanning bed too long?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2012)

Well you just stole my chance to defy Dirty Harry. 
"I ... I gots to know."
cn


----------



## Murfy (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 17, 2012)

J/K-


----------



## Purplestickeypunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Trousers said:


>








* A CHOCOLATE FOUNTAIN*


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 17, 2012)

dangledo said:


> nothing says trailer park princess more than bruises and cellulite on a fat ass...


That's a dimple. Skinny, flat-assed girls don't get them.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Total Head (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Trolling (Aug 18, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


>


I don't get it?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 18, 2012)

Just pretend it made you laugh.
Pedo-cat.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 18, 2012)

I might be over my whiskey limit for the night?


----------



## Trolling (Aug 18, 2012)

Seriously, I didn't understand what happened lol.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;VYZ6MnTEz9E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYZ6MnTEz9E&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Trolling (Aug 18, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Just pretend it made you laugh.
> Pedo-cat.


I just got it, phone didn't load the GIF all the way, never showed the pedo bear pic lol, I was like wtf?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 18, 2012)

When I'm on my Iphone half the time, I don't even bother with this thread. All the gifs lag...


----------



## Trousers (Aug 18, 2012)

DuplicatePie said:


> First) Cellulite is not real. There is no tissue type in the human body that is called cellulite. Trust me my man I gots all A's in anatomy and physiology, and a BA in fitness and nutrition. 2) Even though I know cellulite isn't a real thing, I do know what "cellulite" is supposed to look like, and I don't see it at all on that sweet ass. I do kind of see some tension in the skin of her upper hamstrings though, which is what I think you're referring to. C) Yeah, I do see what appears to be a bruise on her right ass cheek. Last) Yes, I bet she is white trash, hence why she is getting her ass played with on video.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## DaBong (Aug 18, 2012)

srh88 said:


>



If he would have landed on the ball and bounced off of it that would have been really epic ..... LOL


----------



## Trousers (Aug 18, 2012)

Now I am a fan.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## DuplicatePie (Aug 19, 2012)

"You blocked me on Facebook. And now you're going to die."


----------



## DaBong (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 19, 2012)

VILEPLUME said:


>


i love it, America the retarded


----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 19, 2012)

VILEPLUME said:


>


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 19, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


>


 claiming achievements of one facet of society as my own, stupidity in action

shit like this meme is why americans are retarded, non of use landed on the moon, and i bet if you look at the first and last names of all of NASA's employees you will find just as many people originating from other countries as you would people who are "american" whatever that means to you idiots 


i love watching Chinese or Russian "American Olympians" winning it for "America"


----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 19, 2012)

Funny how the US wants to up the average weight and say it's normal LOL Fat is fat and 
I don't even want to go on bout how the US treats our students or teachers.
American voters are tools and so are the folks that make the laws.
Pretty soon we won't be able to fight our way out of a paper bag, we'll be about ready
for Mexico to overrun us and take over....


----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## lokie (Aug 19, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> Funny how the US wants to up the average weight and say it's normal LOL Fat is fat and
> I don't even want to go on bout how the US treats our students or teachers.
> American voters are tools and so are the folks that make the laws.
> Pretty soon we won't be able to fight our way out of a paper bag, we'll be about ready
> for Mexico to overrun us and take over....


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 19, 2012)

VILEPLUME said:


>



haha i love it, stupid slut making list, maybe just have fun and not make it into a job with a goal list


----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 19, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


>


----------



## Krayven Sumhead (Aug 19, 2012)

View attachment 2301037View attachment 2301038


----------



## Trousers (Aug 19, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> claiming achievements of one facet of society as my own, stupidity in action
> 
> shit like this meme is why americans are retarded, non of use landed on the moon, and i bet if you look at the first and last names of all of NASA's employees you will find just as many people originating from other countries as you would people who are "american" whatever that means to you idiots



I can only hope English is your second language. Your grammar and syntax make what you are trying to say unintelligible.
If you can manage to fix that, you should try to have an actual point. The irony is you use the words "retarded" and "idiots."


Are you new to teh interwebs? Perhaps you will someday understand that memes are jokes, right?

Anyway, there are fat stupid people all over the world. What you wrote confirms one for me. What is your BMI?


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Aug 19, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> i love it, America the retarded


2-5 years for rape, and 20-life for "unarmed" robbery of a bank. (essentially just stealing)I think its clear who runs the country.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;2-eitsutpOc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-eitsutpOc&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 19, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> [video=youtube;2-eitsutpOc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-eitsutpOc&amp;feature=related[/video]


Lawd, have mercy. Classic.

Twang it.


----------



## pon (Aug 19, 2012)

Funny as F**k Super Sunday. Americans receiving the Lord to the tune of UK drum & bass rave - I know how they feel. boy I used to get as mashed as this lot appear.
Fantazia D&B to BAPTAZIA Super Sunday

[video=youtube;ohmhZVjaqQo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohmhZVjaqQo[/video]


----------



## pon (Aug 19, 2012)

DUB

[video=youtube;5_JmXCNPs6Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_JmXCNPs6Y&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## pon (Aug 19, 2012)

This is what I'm like if I don't have a toke - hyperactive.

[video=youtube;q1uZj7OujvU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1uZj7OujvU[/video]


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 19, 2012)

Yeah we're just a bunch of space dust.


----------



## patlpp (Aug 19, 2012)

Trousers said:


> http://www.grouchyoldcripple.com/archives/foxshake.gif[/IMG]/QUOTE]
> 
> That is so cold, but I laughed! It was a stupid Americanish type of laugh!! Fuckin euro-trash. Lighten up. Sure you're our buddies when you're in trouble, rather sprechen sie Deutsche.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 19, 2012)

tehgenoc1de said:


> Yeah we're just a bunch of space dust.


These days I'm less space and more dust. cn


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 19, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> These days I'm less space and more dust. cn


dust bowl, game on







or is it more like this for a bear in summer


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 19, 2012)

patlpp said:


> That is so cold, but I laughed! It was a stupid Americanish type of laugh!! Fuckin euro-trash. Lighten up. Sure you're our buddies when you're in trouble, rather sprechen sie Deutsche.


 sorry for not posting pics, but this movie cracks me up
[video=youtube_share;fpoBor-BTWo]http://youtu.be/fpoBor-BTWo[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 19, 2012)

Nice Lint Bunny! It sent me on one of my random Google odysseys that netted this epic pic. Hey ... it's Jar Cured. cn


----------



## olylifter420 (Aug 19, 2012)

Sounds like someone is mad again at the USA for saving them from nazi germany...

Gosh darnet..






Samwell Seed Well said:


> claiming achievements of one facet of society as my own, stupidity in action
> 
> shit like this meme is why americans are retarded, non of use landed on the moon, and i bet if you look at the first and last names of all of NASA's employees you will find just as many people originating from other countries as you would people who are "american" whatever that means to you idiots
> 
> ...


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 19, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> Sounds like someone is mad again at the USA for saving them from nazi germany...
> 
> Gosh darnet..








somebody is riding the coat tales of other peoples success and calling it there own, get grandpa to take you around the block another time so you can achieve nothing and call it something
[video=youtube_share;JURrzfAtPEg]http://youtu.be/JURrzfAtPEg[/video]


----------



## olylifter420 (Aug 19, 2012)

What evidence do you have to support these claims?





Samwell Seed Well said:


> somebody is riding the coat tales of other peoples success and calling it there own
> [video=youtube_share;xpub9gciWBE]http://youtu.be/xpub9gciWBE[/video]


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 19, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> What evidence do you have to support these claims?


----------



## patlpp (Aug 19, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> sorry for not posting pics, but this movie cracks me up
> [video=youtube_share;fpoBor-BTWo]http://youtu.be/fpoBor-BTWo[/video]



8 min vid? Waaay over my American attention span. Although I got a badge from the Khan Academy for watching a 15 min vid one time...


----------



## olylifter420 (Aug 19, 2012)

Ok bud, you are a liar and douche.

Making claims you cannot validate makes you look like a fool...






Samwell Seed Well said:


>


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 19, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> Ok bud, you are a liar and douche.
> 
> Making claims you cannot validate makes you look like a fool...


i choose to not argue with a fool, you being the fool, so as to not become one myself


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 19, 2012)

This thread is supposed to make me LOL, you people are failing at that so here's a picture to capture my rage at your shitty posts.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 19, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> These days I'm less space and more dust. cn


I think it's funny there is a guy like you canna. We should change your name to funny pun guy.


----------



## squarepush3r (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Hemlock (Aug 20, 2012)

Sam your the fool. go live abroad. then you might appreciate the USA you dick


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 20, 2012)

Come live in Scotland......u would appreciate Somalia.lol


----------



## Tenner (Aug 20, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> This thread is supposed to make me LOL, you people are failing at that so here's a picture to capture my rage at your shitty posts.
> 
> View attachment 2301529


What a horrible sight... lol


----------



## Murfy (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 20, 2012)

Murfy said:


>


None of your personal wanking material pls.lol


----------



## Pipe Dream (Aug 20, 2012)

Dumping current funny weed related pics.


----------



## Murfy (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## calicatt79 (Aug 20, 2012)

Eating it is just simply not the same...lol!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Aug 20, 2012)

Pipe Dream said:


> Dumping current funny weed related pics.


that first pic.


dont know if its covered in dusty lint. or im about to be high way too long


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 20, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> that first pic.
> 
> 
> dont know if its covered in dusty lint. or im about to be high way too long


That's some nasty ass mold.


----------



## Cohaagen (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Metasynth (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 20, 2012)

^^^ I think that street light would fuck up the flowering cycle. ^^^


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2012)

One would think so, no? And yet they look healthy. Perhaps (draws on pipe, rubs chin) we can deduce that the streetlight is out. The façade looks Russian, which would go with a dead streetlight. cn

<edit> ... but the street sign looks French or something ...


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 20, 2012)

Nothing a good old fashioned rock can't fix.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 20, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> One would think so, no? And yet they look healthy. Perhaps (draws on pipe, rubs chin) we can deduce that the streetlight is out. The façade looks Russian, which would go with a dead streetlight. cn


It's in Geneva, I believe. And I would presume that the street light could be taken care of easily enough, considering the residents close priximity to it.

Bearlock Holmes, eh?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> It's in Geneva, I believe. And I would presume that the street light could be taken care of easily enough, considering the residents close priximity to it.
> 
> Bearlock Holmes, eh?


~grin~

So what happens when the light gets fixed?
The Swiss watch! nyuk, nyuk. cn

(Betcha the plants come in at night.)


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 20, 2012)

Looks like Netherlands to me and just bring them in the house for sleep time


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 20, 2012)

Ick, I wouldn't wanna lug those plants in every night, that means you have to be HOME every night...lol...But no, I know outdoor plants don't have as strict a need for complete darkness during the flowering cycle, and I bet that during flower, one way or another, that street light doesn't come on, or it's so old and dilatidated that it gives off barely more light than a full moon. Shit, I'd just tape a can of spray paint to a 8 ft. pole, and tape the nozzle down so I could spray from a distance and black it out.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 20, 2012)

It's geneva, switzerland!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2012)

I went looking for European road signs, and I found this. cn


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 20, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I went looking for European road signs, and I found this. cn


Oh Europe...lol


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh those Kiwis....lol


----------



## Krayven Sumhead (Aug 20, 2012)

View attachment 2302625View attachment 2302626View attachment 2302627View attachment 2302628


Handgun for Sale, CHEAP!!


----------



## dangledo (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 20, 2012)

Murfy said:


>


Peekaboo


----------



## Trolling (Aug 20, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> claiming achievements of one facet of society as my own, stupidity in action
> 
> shit like this meme is why americans are retarded, non of use landed on the moon, and i bet if you look at the first and last names of all of NASA's employees you will find just as many people originating from other countries as you would people who are "american" whatever that means to you idiots
> 
> ...


We did land on the moon and immigrants is what America is all about, they're Americans, not immigrants.

I recommend learning a bit of history.


----------



## patlpp (Aug 20, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Peekaboo


That is you in the Gif




John Oats!!


----------



## Murfy (Aug 21, 2012)

does anyone here-

know how much of an asshole i am.

why argue on the pic thread? horsemess. when i first came here the intellect was MUCH higher than now. 

hobgobling was never cool.



look what the y do to poor betty. he's definitely their bitch.


----------



## Murfy (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## PetFlora (Aug 21, 2012)

Trolling said:


> We did land on the moon and immigrants is what America is all about, they're Americans, not immigrants.
> 
> I recommend learning a bit of history.


I recommend you investigate the moon landing with people- FALSE


----------



## Murfy (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 21, 2012)

isn't there already a moon thread?-

we obviously landed on the moon. coincidence it was nazi scientists that made it happen?

[video=youtube;ouWAc2KtlXE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouWAc2KtlXE&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]



post funny pics or get the fuck out.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 21, 2012)

I thought this was the funnies....

Looks like you all have manged to fuk it up, fight and argue in a thread thats made to make ya laugh

GREAT JOB


----------



## Murfy (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 21, 2012)

damn-


----------



## Murfy (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## neosapien (Aug 21, 2012)

.....................


----------



## Krayven Sumhead (Aug 21, 2012)

Not a pic but have you heard of the new feminine hygiene spray called "S-S-Y"?

Guaranteed to take the "P-U" outta Pussy!!!


----------



## Trousers (Aug 21, 2012)

It is the worthless shit like this that is the dumbest.


PetFlora said:


> I recommend you investigate the moon landing with people- FALSE















I recommend you stop sucking so much and post a fucking funny picture. 
It isn't hard, here is what you do. When you see a post and you have a funny comment about it, cut your hands off so you are unable to type the comments no one cares about. 

Or, post a funny picture, then post your comment. That way I can ignore the blah blah blah and look at the picture. I'm sure there are many people that ignore what I am typing out in favor of looking at the pictures.

So please do wax moronic, but post a funny picture when you do.


----------



## Trousers (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## Trolling (Aug 21, 2012)

LAST WORD!



PetFlora said:


> I recommend you investigate the moon landing with people- FALSE


Mythbusters did it for me, I need to look up nothing.


----------



## Murfy (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## calicatt79 (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## calicatt79 (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## calicatt79 (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Aug 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;9jZiKFLL6MI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jZiKFLL6MI&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Jer La Mota (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## PetFlora (Aug 22, 2012)

Trolling said:


> LAST WORD!
> 
> 
> 
> Mythbusters did it for me, I need to look up nothing.


Does the term _disinfo_ mean anything? You only need to start by examining the education system that is designed to dumb people down. Looks like it's been pretty successful, as we tend not to challenge what they tell us. 

We can start with why mj is illegal and designated as a class B drug. OR that prescription medication is OK, cause you know, it is prescribed by a doctor, whose education and books is underwritten by big pharma. And what about GMOs? 

So you think they only tell 'little' lies? 

Google the Van Allen Belt or Stanley Kubrick who was paid to film the fucking thing


----------



## Krayven Sumhead (Aug 22, 2012)

Wonder what made those rover tracks and left all that valuable shit up there???

Alien?

Sputnik was a hoax, too.

Launching vehicles into space?

Next thang, they'll be telling us the US has drone predators.

And, the earth is flat, too.


----------



## Trousers (Aug 22, 2012)

PetFlora said:


> Google the Van Allen Belt or Stanley Kubrick who was paid to film the fucking thing




You should google Seppeku.


----------



## Trousers (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;1AJpKt6UP08]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AJpKt6UP08&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Murfy (Aug 22, 2012)

ClaytonBigsby said:


>



..................................................


----------



## Trousers (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## Trousers (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## PetFlora (Aug 23, 2012)

Krayven Sumhead said:


> Wonder what made those rover tracks and left all that valuable shit up there???
> 
> Alien?
> 
> ...


You should change your UN to CravinsomeBRAINS. PEOPLE cannot survive going through the Van Allen Belt. The rest of your ignorant reply is equally as stupid.


----------



## Krayven Sumhead (Aug 23, 2012)

Hehehehehe

You so funny.

Far as I'm aware, you are a 10 year old little girl.

At least that's what your post reflects.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Trousers (Aug 23, 2012)

I just want to see funny pictures.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 23, 2012)

PetFlora said:


> You should change your UN to CravinsomeBRAINS. PEOPLE cannot survive going through the Van Allen Belt. The rest of your ignorant reply is equally as stupid.


PetFlora, the worst of the Belt can be circumnavigated. Afaik each and every objection to the practicability of Apollo has been neatly skewered. Heck; there's even a thread about it in our very own Science&Technology subforum. cn


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 23, 2012)

View attachment 2305911

Again, not the thread for any actual discussions.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 23, 2012)

Murfy said:


>


I feel sorry for the person who catches that hand noodling.


----------



## Murfy (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Trousers (Aug 23, 2012)

^^^Love that gif^^^


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Aug 23, 2012)

Holy shit gifs suck on iPhones . Half didn't even play


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Aug 23, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Holy shit gifs suck on iPhones . Half didn't even play


IPHONE! why do you even have one of those globalist devices?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 23, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> IPHONE! why do you even have one of those globalist devices?


Hell, why even have a smart phone. I spend too much time online on a computer. I am happy to have a dumb phone. I miss the pager days. Just because I got your messages doesn't mean I can call or have to you ASAP...


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Aug 23, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> Hell, why even have a smart phone. I spend too much time online on a computer. I am happy to have a dumb phone. I miss the pager days. Just because I got your messages doesn't mean I can call or have to you ASAP...


Oh do i remember the pagers, and even right before pagers got phased out we were getting some pretty sweet small ones with back lit display screens and cool little lasso or lanyard. The fucking beeper man. Memories! 


As for me now i have a basic 15.00 buck cell phone.
As for computers, my childhood growing up i had a computer in my household one of the first households to own a computer i remember it was microsoft windowsNT i believe or some shit, but my dad is a architect and they had those in his industry as soon as they could for obvious reasons.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Aug 23, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> IPHONE! why do you even have one of those globalist devices?


how else can I mod from work... and still have service


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Aug 23, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Oh do i remember the pagers, and even right before pagers got phased out we were getting some pretty sweet small ones with back lit display screens and cool little lasso or lanyard. The fucking beeper man. Memories!
> 
> 
> As for me now i have a basic 15.00 buck cell phone.
> As for computers, my childhood growing up i had a computer in my household one of the first households to own a computer i remember it was microsoft windowsNT i believe or some shit, but my dad is a architect and they had those in his industry as soon as they could for obvious reasons.



i was still ballin back then.. sad to think this phone is only 7 years old


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Aug 23, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> i was still ballin back then.. sad to think this phone is only 7 years old


Shit you not my phone is about advanced as this lol


----------



## TigerClock (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 24, 2012)

[youtube]rVa8Scb9U6w[/youtube]

"I can't even see the battery"


----------



## Trousers (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 24, 2012)

greased-


----------



## Murfy (Aug 24, 2012)

this should be in the beardo thread-

under "it itches"


----------



## Murfy (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## lokie (Aug 24, 2012)

Murfy said:


>


I like moter boatin too but that dood is stuck between a tug boat and a tanker.


----------



## JointRoller205 (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 24, 2012)

good one fo D-


----------



## Murfy (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 24, 2012)

prolly after what i said-

about her vajay, imma be here a minute.


----------



## Murfy (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 24, 2012)

the new OFFICIAL RIU SPECIAL-


----------



## Murfy (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Medicine4Me (Aug 24, 2012)

Kurt Vonnegut's depiction of "An Asshole"


 



That was over 35 years ago and still makes my mind laugh.


----------



## lokie (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## PetFlora (Aug 25, 2012)

Murfy said:


>


I Like Big Burgers , and I cannot lie. No wonder they like big butts


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 25, 2012)

*SOOOO TRUE!!!!








*


----------



## GrundyUndies (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Total Head (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;PL7pUIhNSm4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PL7pUIhNSm4&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 26, 2012)

http://miami.cbslocal.com/2012/08/15/jackmeoff-mudd-arrested-in-broward-county/


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 27, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;9bZkp7q19f0]http://youtu.be/9bZkp7q19f0[/video]

Watch it more than once. it s funnier and more fun the second time round.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 27, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;hOgALTFzFbQ]http://youtu.be/hOgALTFzFbQ[/video]

The indian chick aint half bad looking. The cola and mustard bottle make me laugh.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 27, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;bTlVhpeJiqU]http://youtu.be/bTlVhpeJiqU[/video]
haha stupid kitty.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 27, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;xtZ9xPvnYmE]http://youtu.be/xtZ9xPvnYmE[/video]
a loving grandson gets his grammy to watch two girls one cup. SHE IS DISCUSTED, but cant look away!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 27, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;b0OzxvClwoU]http://youtu.be/b0OzxvClwoU[/video]
classic


----------



## TigerClock (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## Leothwyn (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## squarepush3r (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 27, 2012)

super funny-






















that you make cartoon porn.


----------



## Murfy (Aug 27, 2012)

now this_

is funny.


----------



## Murfy (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## TheChosen (Aug 27, 2012)

squarepusher fuck off with that bull shit


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> squarepusher fuck off with that bull shit


I liked it ... not lol but cool. Better than the political humor we've endured of late. cn


----------



## TheChosen (Aug 27, 2012)

Did you see that dude who "paints" using ball point pens?







One of those is a photograph, the other was done using ball point pens and nothing else. Take a guess at which is which.


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 27, 2012)

The one on the left is the drawing.


----------



## Trousers (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## tightbond II (Aug 27, 2012)

Flaming Pie said:


> [video=youtube_share;hOgALTFzFbQ]http://youtu.be/hOgALTFzFbQ[/video]
> 
> The indian chick aint half bad looking. The cola and mustard bottle make me laugh.



that was really funny...


----------



## dangledo (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## Trolling (Aug 27, 2012)

Wtf is wrong with that fat guy, looks like he could tip over any minute lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2012)

He was skinny, and held a hit too long ... cn

<add> love the look on Naughtyboy's face.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 27, 2012)

Trolling said:


> Wtf is wrong with that fat guy, looks like he could tip over any minute lol.


ex meat head maybe, he picks things up and puts them down


----------



## Murfy (Aug 27, 2012)

political humor-

................?


----------



## Murfy (Aug 27, 2012)

where?-


----------



## Murfy (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;ybXrrTX3LuI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybXrrTX3LuI[/video]


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Aug 28, 2012)

On Yahoo answers... The one thing I don't like about my country is they are strict on pot and wonder why there's a crack problem.


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2012)

Filthy Farts.....
[youtube]cPWGvpZCih0[/youtube]


----------



## ManWithTheHex (Aug 29, 2012)

oh, Jesus you silly


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Aug 29, 2012)

By the farm ^


----------



## ProfessorPot (Aug 29, 2012)

View attachment 2313390View attachment 2313391


----------



## Total Head (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## tuffles (Aug 29, 2012)

[video]http://www.buzzfeed.com/samir/new-old-spice-ad-is-pure-genius[/video]

This is cool I might actually go and buy some old spice


----------



## calicatt79 (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## calicatt79 (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## calicatt79 (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## silasraven (Aug 29, 2012)

that shit is fucking insane. i wonder if he is a mean dude in real life or just down to earth


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 29, 2012)

Looks like a young Amy Winehouse...LOL


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 29, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Looks like a young Amy Winehouse...LOL


The little bitch has quite a hook.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## ChronicObsession (Aug 30, 2012)

I've never seen a video of a cat that pants with tongue out of mouth like a Dog... LOL 
[video=youtube;8ZuCT4PmurY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZuCT4PmurY[/video]


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2012)

The Aussies just have a way with words don't they?































For those that don't know *Major General Peter Cosgrove,*





this gentleman is an Australian.









(you'll need to google his pic...can't be arsed uploading it.

*General Cosgrove was interviewed on the radio recently. 
Please follow his reply to the lady who*
*interviewed him concerning guns and children.* 

*Regardless of how you feel about gun laws you have to love this!*
*This is one of the best comeback lines of all time.*
*In a portion of an ABC radio interview between a female broadcaster*
*and General Cosgrove who was about to sponsor a*
*Boy Scout Troop visiting his military Headquarters.*


*FEMALE INTERVIEWER:*
So, General Cosgrove, what things are you going to
teach these young boys when they visit your base?

*GENERAL COSGROVE:* 
We're going to teach them climbing, canoeing, archery and shooting.

*FEMALE INTERVIEWER: *
Shooting! That's a bit irresponsible, isn't it?

*GENERAL COSGROVE:*
I don't see why, they'll be properly supervised on the rifle range..

*FEMALE INTERVIEWER:*
Don't you admit that this is a terribly
dangerous activity to be teaching children?

*GENERAL COSGROVE:*
I don't see how. We will be teaching them proper
rifle discipline before they even touch a firearm. 

*FEMALE INTERVIEWER:*
*(W ith supercilious and superior sneer)*






But you're equipping them to become violent killers.

*GENERAL COSGROVE:*
Well, Ma'am, you're equipped to be a prostitute, but you're not one, are you?

*The radiocast* *went silent for the remaining*





* 46 seconds.*


----------



## Trousers (Aug 31, 2012)

While it is a funny (and old) joke, it is a fabrication.


----------



## silasraven (Aug 31, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Hdfym4aXtXw]http://youtu.be/Hdfym4aXtXw[/video] i love this


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2012)

I'll try to post more factual jokes in future. Oh, and sorry it wasn't a pic, I know how that urks you.

A 1000 apologies.








Trousers said:


> While it is a funny (and old) joke, it is a fabrication.


----------



## Trousers (Sep 1, 2012)

DST said:


> I'll try to post more factual jokes in future. Oh, and sorry it wasn't a pic, I know how that urks you.
> 
> A 1000 apologies.



Why would anyone want you to post a picture in a funny picture thread?
That guy must be a jerk. 

It is a rip off of a very old joke:

A couple went on vacation to a fishing resort up north. The husband liked to
fish at the crack of dawn. The wife liked to read.
One morning the husband returned after several hours of fishing and decided
to take a short nap.
Although she wasn't familiar with the lake, the wife decided to take the
boat. She rowed out a short distance, anchored, and returned to reading her
book. Along came the sheriff in his boat. He pulled up alongside her and
said,
"Good morning, Ma'am. What are you doing?"
"Reading my book," she replied...as she thought to herself, "isn't it
obvious?"
"You're in a restricted fishing area," he informed her.
"But officer, I'm not fishing. Can't you see that?"
"Yes, but you have all the equipment. I'll have to take you in and write you
up."
"If you do that, I'll have to charge you with rape," snapped the irate
woman.
"But, I haven't even touched you," groused the sheriff.
"Yes, that's true," she replied, "but you do have all the equipment."


----------



## Trousers (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 1, 2012)

dangledo said:


>


Hank Hill?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## neosapien (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## Trolling (Sep 1, 2012)

Trousers said:


> Why would anyone want you to post a picture in a funny picture thread?
> That guy must be a jerk.
> 
> It is a rip off of a very old joke:
> ...


TMZ showed a pic of Kim without makeup and she looks exactly like octo mom.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 2, 2012)

Trousers said:


>


I love how the driver flops over like a dead fish, while simultaneously, the chick in the pink top smacks her face on the seat, then faceplants into the side of the boat. All while the driver's sunglasses are flying all over. Great.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 2, 2012)

He just got launched.Guess he hit a wake.That Girl in the yellow bikini was holding on good for a second.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 2, 2012)

omg that looks painful.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## Total Head (Sep 2, 2012)

for some reason i can't stop laughing at this


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 2, 2012)

What's hotter than watching an Asian chick licking ... ohnevermind. 
LOVE the longsuffering look on the cat's face. Thank Cthulhu that cats are too stupid to remember, and return some extended claw late at night. cn


----------



## budlover13 (Sep 2, 2012)

Trousers said:


>


LOL! How do i save a gif?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 2, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> LOL! How do i save a gif?


Right click, save save image as, and save it as a gif... That is how it works in Firefox.
I am surprised all stayed in the boat. That is what the dead man tether switch is for. If you don't use it and fall out, kiss the boat good by.


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 2, 2012)

The poor girl in the yellow bikini got an enema... up her nose. Ouch.


----------



## Murfy (Sep 2, 2012)

that's guys face-

hits the floor so hard there is a delay on the sunglass bounce.

luckily the girls are ok. i have seen pretty girls injured from this exact maneuver.








Trousers said:


>


----------



## Murfy (Sep 2, 2012)

i wonder -

who throttles down?


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Sep 2, 2012)

It's actually the chick in the yellow's sunglasses flying around, and if you watch closely, they actually fall out of the boat and then fly back up and in.

The dude's sunglasses appear right above his head on the lower right hand corner.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## sunni (Sep 2, 2012)

ChronicObsession said:


> I've never seen a video of a cat that pants with tongue out of mouth like a Dog... LOL
> [video=youtube;8ZuCT4PmurY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZuCT4PmurY[/video]


great thanks for that i ended up click fucking funny cat videos for the last hour


----------



## ChronicObsession (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 2, 2012)

cats only pant when they are overheating.. not a normal or even quirky thing for a cat to do. GET THAT PUSSY SOME EVIAN WATER!


----------



## PetFlora (Sep 3, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> What's hotter than watching an Asian chick licking ... ohnevermind.
> LOVE the longsuffering look on the cat's face. Thank Cthulhu that cats are too stupid to remember, and return some extended claw late at night. cn


It's a taste test. She'll be eating it later.


----------



## patlpp (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## dangledo (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## Trolling (Sep 3, 2012)

patlpp said:


>


What did she expect from a Mexican surgeon? She's lucky she's not missing a nipple.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## JointRoller205 (Sep 4, 2012)

Bring em' home Nick


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 4, 2012)

This make me think of TMNT in a whole new way...


----------



## smok3h (Sep 4, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


>


Actually... ermm.... those are not tortoises. Those are turtles. There is a difference *pushes up glasses, nervously adjusts pens in chest pocket*.


----------



## Total Head (Sep 4, 2012)

also, for those of us with our posts set to 40 per page, this is page 420.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 4, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Actually... ermm.... those are not tortoises. Those are turtles. There is a difference *pushes up glasses, nervously adjusts pens in chest pocket*.


You Chelonian Ranger you. There he rides into the sunset, clip



































clop









































clip












































cn


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## lokie (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Purplestickeypunch (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Metasynth (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Metasynth (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Metasynth (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 5, 2012)

I wonder if they have to rock her back and forth to break the suction.


----------



## Trousers (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Trousers (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 5, 2012)

Magic Mike.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 5, 2012)

cof


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 5, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> cof


That's just nasty. I can't believe you posted that.


----------



## patlpp (Sep 5, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> cof


You can't reference a pik from an e-mail attachment!! All we see is ? mark. Give me some of that shit UR smokin C-fart!!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 5, 2012)

patlpp said:


> You can't reference a pik from an e-mail attachment!! All we see is ? mark. Give me some of that shit UR smokin C-fart!!


All I see is the peace sign and cof, nothing else. I don't see a small amount of pics that others say they can see. It may be how posted or my browser and security settings (Firefox).


----------



## lokie (Sep 5, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> All I see is the peace sign and cof, nothing else. I don't see a small amount of pics that others say they can see. It may be how posted or my browser and security settings (Firefox).


It is actualy a "Bricks Will Be Shat" type of thing.

Stare at it. I'm sure you will pick up on what has been put down.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## tehgenoc1de (Sep 5, 2012)

In France they call that a Royale with cheese.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 5, 2012)

tehgenoc1de said:


> In France they call that a Royale with cheese.


Lol ... I was thinking the same while posting ... then going off on a tangent about the propriety of footrubs ... cn


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 5, 2012)

Driving and shaving just don't mix-the link for those who can't see the pic.
http://yougottobekidding.wordpress.com/2011/05/01/driving-shaving-just-dont-mix/
...and I'm smoking some Southern Charm from Breeders Boutique-not available yet


cof


----------



## Trolling (Sep 5, 2012)

Damn gifs on shitty phone.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 6, 2012)

[video]http://FunnyOrDie.com/m/1t8u[/video]


----------



## lokie (Sep 6, 2012)

Is it a hot dog or a slush puppie


----------



## lokie (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## PetFlora (Sep 6, 2012)

lokie said:


>


elmo never looked so happy. I can't imagine she was givin it up to russel b. Ewwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 6, 2012)

Boingaloingaloing


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## ChronicObsession (Sep 6, 2012)

The world needed this song.

[video=youtube;Mmdc9RIhmOI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mmdc9RIhmOI[/video]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 6, 2012)

^^ You bastard, you have any idea how hungry I am now?


----------



## patlpp (Sep 6, 2012)

Better video of the famous boat ride. I knew purple girl had some tooth issues after that ride. 

[video]http://www.cnn.com/video/?hpt=hp_c3#/video/us/2012/09/05/vo-boaters-thrown-in-accident.lake-tv-mylaketv[/video]


----------



## Murfy (Sep 6, 2012)

FUCK-

this thread is lame.


----------



## Murfy (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Sep 6, 2012)

wtf-

this is what it's come too?

i say we need to revert these fuckers territory back to the rest stop. or sumpin. FUCK.


----------



## Murfy (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Sep 6, 2012)

http://www.naughtymail.xxx/-


----------



## Murfy (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 7, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;77E8H6QkDvg]http://youtu.be/77E8H6QkDvg[/video]
OMG!!!! BEOWWWW DU DU DU


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2012)

.....................


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 7, 2012)

^^ wow. hilarious.


----------



## PetFlora (Sep 8, 2012)

Flaming Pie said:


> ^^ wow. hilarious.


Yeah dat whale's killin it


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 8, 2012)

..........


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 8, 2012)

*After living in the remote countryside of Ireland all his life, an old* 
*Irishman decided it was time to visit Dublin.* 

*In one of the stores, he picks up a mirror and looks into it.* 
*Not ever having seen a mirror before, he remarked at the image* 
*Staring back at him.* *'How 'bout that! He exclaims, 'Here's a picture of my Fadder.'* 

*He bought the mirror thinking it was a picture of his dad, but on the* 
*Way home he remembered his wife didn't like his father, so he hung it in* 
*The shed, and every morning before leaving to go fishing, he would go* 
*There and look at it* 

*His wife began to get suspicious of his many trips to the shed.* 
*So, one day after her husband left, she went to the shed and found the* 
*Mirror.* 

*As she looked into the glass, she fumed, 'So that's the ugly bitch* 
*he's running around with.'*


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 8, 2012)

7:00 this morning I woke up with the worst hangover and the neighbor cutting his lawn I tossed and turned for a minute or two and then thought Screw it, let him cut around me!!!!


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 8, 2012)

.................


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm glad to see your back. You've been missed.


cof


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Sep 8, 2012)

A Porschwagon?


----------



## patlpp (Sep 8, 2012)

ww....welcome home!!


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 9, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> I'm glad to see your back. You've been missed.
> 
> 
> cof


Thanks, moving is a real drag. Still unboxing it looks like I didn't get rid of enough belongings. lol.


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 9, 2012)

patlpp said:


> ww....welcome home!!


It feels good to be back too.


----------



## haloman420 (Sep 9, 2012)

I just found this vid on you tube. Its about the prisoners from the old school scared straight. Vid is like 1 min 20 secs. The funny part is this old black dude pops in like three or four times and starts to cry but its funny as hell. He is like NNNNNAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHAAHAHAH*AAAAAHHHHHHAAAAHHHHHAAAHHHAAAH*HH!! Heres the link. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fa_VdSggLQ


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 9, 2012)

they aren't annie oakley
[video=youtube_share;HXfg5o1ZVq4]http://youtu.be/HXfg5o1ZVq4[/video]


cof


----------



## patlpp (Sep 9, 2012)

Reminds me of bounce-meter........, 

http://www.shockabsorbersport.co.nz/wawcs0141481/bounce-o-meter.html


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 9, 2012)

high calibur guns held the wrong way... ugh.

Lean into the shot... alot of those women were leaning back


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 9, 2012)

tehgenoc1de said:


> A Porschwagon?


They started with a '59 and made a 959 ... cn


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 9, 2012)

some choice fails
[video=youtube_share;W9AYj6C9hqA]http://youtu.be/W9AYj6C9hqA[/video]


cof


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## squarepush3r (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## budlover13 (Sep 9, 2012)

Not a pic but i'm making PB cookies right now and found this.... [video=youtube;QF1i_Rn117M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QF1i_Rn117M[/video]


----------



## Murfy (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Murfy (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 9, 2012)

That is about right, and that end also needs an occasional breath mint...


----------



## patlpp (Sep 9, 2012)

Murfy said:


>


1) I didn't know Bill had a thing for Walter Cronkite. 
2) Is the circle really necessary?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 9, 2012)

If not for the circle as a distraction, it could look like Walter has a "small" chubby. They call it spin for a reason.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 9, 2012)

patlpp said:


> 1) I didn't know Bill had a thing for Walter Cronkite.
> 2) Is the circle really necessary?


It's actually an oval. Thus the chubby. cn


----------



## dangledo (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## dangledo (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## Leothwyn (Sep 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;TywmpMQYojs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TywmpMQYojs&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Total Head (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## Trousers (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## Trousers (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## sunni (Sep 11, 2012)

Trousers said:


>


i want it!! NOWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 11, 2012)

sunni said:


> i want it!! NOWWWWWWWWWW


Me too........


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;P4qB6n1cm04]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4qB6n1cm04[/video]................


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## tehgenoc1de (Sep 11, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> [video=youtube;P4qB6n1cm04]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4qB6n1cm04[/video]................


Just a tad bit of runout there....


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 11, 2012)

What do you expect? It's a minilathe; probably a Chrysler Turn&Country. cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 11, 2012)

I must have some British blood in me because I actually laughed at this one.

[video=youtube;4wAN17nb8KA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wAN17nb8KA[/video]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 11, 2012)

tehgenoc1de said:


> Just a tad bit of runout there....


All I can think is "Red Green". You gotta love uncle Red.


----------



## sunni (Sep 11, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> I must have some British blood in me because I actually laughed at this one.
> 
> [video=youtube;4wAN17nb8KA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wAN17nb8KA[/video]


that is absolutely incredible , i loved it!


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## sunni (Sep 11, 2012)

View attachment 2330703 bhahahahhahahha


----------



## thehole (Sep 11, 2012)

sunni said:


> i want it!! NOWWWWWWWWWW


Here you go.

http://shop.herbivoredesigns.com/520-Some-of-us-have-to-work-0000520MS.htm

I like their "hanging with my buds" shirt so much I bought one.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 11, 2012)

some of these are pretty good
[video=youtube_share;YRAIK1DclGo]http://youtu.be/YRAIK1DclGo[/video]


cof


----------



## Trousers (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## TheChosen (Sep 12, 2012)

from another site


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 12, 2012)

sunni said:


> that is absolutely incredible , i loved it!


The first time I watched it, I thought it was the actual stars. They are good.


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;WI9W_VdV1l0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WI9W_VdV1l0[/video]

This guy really loves his cat.


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 13, 2012)

That is one lonely man.


----------



## sunni (Sep 13, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> [video=youtube;WI9W_VdV1l0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WI9W_VdV1l0[/video]
> 
> This guy really loves his cat.


thats really neat actually.


----------



## TheChosen (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 13, 2012)

sunni said:


> thats really neat actually.


I have to agree, but he could of turned that room into a grow room and simply grow a small amount of catnip for the cat. Then he could get high with his cat.


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2012)

Dirty Harry, "always thinking outside the box".


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 13, 2012)

DST said:


> Dirty Harry, "always thinking outside the box".


The box, aka a prison cell...STAY OUT OF THE BOX!


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Sep 13, 2012)

&#8203;................


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 13, 2012)

Your Twitter account has been removed. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 14, 2012)

Does any of you have a link to the Royal Boobies yet?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## TheChosen (Sep 14, 2012)

follow up to my previous post


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Sep 14, 2012)

&#8203;........


----------



## lokie (Sep 14, 2012)

Stonerman Enoch said:


> View attachment 2333862
> &#8203;........


Is that the penguin trying to start some shit?


----------



## Cohaagen (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## Trousers (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## dangledo (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 15, 2012)

*[FONT=&amp]David Lettermans Top 10 Reasons why Golf is better than Sex...*


*[FONT=&amp]#10*[FONT=&amp]... A below par performance is considered damn good.


*[FONT=&amp]#09[/FONT]*[FONT=&amp]... You can stop in the middle and have a cheeseburger and a couple of beers.[/FONT]


*[FONT=&amp]#08[/FONT]*[FONT=&amp]... It's much easier to find the sweet spot.[/FONT]


*[FONT=&amp]#07[/FONT]*[FONT=&amp]... Foursomes are encouraged.[/FONT]


*[FONT=&amp]#06[/FONT]*[FONT=&amp]... You can still make money doing it as a senior.[/FONT]


*[FONT=&amp]#05[/FONT]*[FONT=&amp]... Three times a day is possible.[/FONT]


*[FONT=&amp]#04[/FONT]*[FONT=&amp]... Your partner doesn't hire a lawyer if you play with someone else.[/FONT]


*[FONT=&amp]#03[/FONT]*[FONT=&amp]... If you live in Florida , you can do it almost every day.[/FONT]


*[FONT=&amp]#02[/FONT]*[FONT=&amp]... You don't have to cuddle with your partner when you're finished.[/FONT]


[FONT=&amp]And the *NUMBER ONE* reason why golf is better than sex......[/FONT]


*[FONT=&amp]#01[/FONT]*[FONT=&amp]... When your equipment gets old you can replace it![/FONT]


[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 15, 2012)

.............


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 15, 2012)

That first image reminds me of the "happiness is a tight pussy" posters i saw in Spencer Gifts when i was a youngin. They had cartoon designs best represented by this photo ... cn






And this sweet pic was captioned "happiness is a warm pussy".


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 15, 2012)

I have a cat that sleeps in the bathroom sink.He gets out pretty damn fast when I turn on the water.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 15, 2012)

I got one of those..


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;mylOLDwEXKU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mylOLDwEXKU[/video]

All I can say is DAMN! I LOL'd and teared up.


----------



## Trolling (Sep 15, 2012)

About that, idk how people didn't vote for Diddlemen? I know I never gored but I was sure he'd get at least to the finals.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 15, 2012)

^ It's "Cigarette"! cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 15, 2012)

Don't ask.


----------



## Total Head (Sep 15, 2012)

ninja edit: i have no idea why this image is so large. the image i copied was not.


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 15, 2012)

..............


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 15, 2012)

Finally got to see Kate Middletons Boob's, freakin Scarred for life.I bet he invests some royal money into those Family Heirlooms quick.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 15, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 2335915
> 
> Don't ask.


Having issues with the wife, Damn I wish this was real...


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 15, 2012)

hydrotech364 said:


> Finally got to see Kate Middletons Boob's, freakin Scarred for life.I bet he invests some royal money into those Family Heirlooms quick.


I wasn't impressed. No big thing other than embarrassment of what she has.


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Trolling (Sep 15, 2012)

hydrotech364 said:


> Finally got to see Kate Middletons Boob's, freakin Scarred for life.I bet he invests some royal money into those Family Heirlooms quick.


Really? She seems pretty hot, does she have like pancake nipples or something?

Can I have the link? All I could find was the censored pics.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 15, 2012)

Put the link in your rep.


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 15, 2012)

Pretty sad. They'll hound her like they did Diana. I think Kate is made of stronger material.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 15, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> Pretty sad. They'll hound her like they did Diana. I think Kate is made of stronger material.


I wish they would add a little more material.


----------



## Trolling (Sep 15, 2012)

Lol, kinda hard to say from that distance. Not sure if it's just my phone but it was kinda blurry but from the looks of them, they do look kinda weird and her nipples look to kinda point out more than acceptable....I'd still hit it tho lol.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 15, 2012)

Trolling said:


> Lol, kinda hard to say from that distance. Not sure if it's just my phone but it was kinda blurry but from the looks of them, they do look kinda weird and her nipples look to kinda point out more than acceptable....I'd still hit it tho lol.


Yeah in that one pic he was rubbing lotion on her ass, sweet lil ass.There are like 11 photos.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 15, 2012)

Who cares about the royals. Google street level catches more interesting people than them.


----------



## Trolling (Sep 15, 2012)

We don't we just care about her nakedness' lol, which they have been doing a trend. Who's next? Perhaps the queen?!


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 15, 2012)

Trolling said:


> We don't we just care about her nakedness' lol, which they have been doing a trend. Who's next? Perhaps the queen?!


In the voice of Ron White, "Oh we've seen them, roll them back up"...


----------



## lokie (Sep 15, 2012)

cannabineer said:


>


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Sep 16, 2012)

yea didnt mean to rep that.................. please remove the nudity 2nd pic


----------



## Trolling (Sep 16, 2012)

Yeah I was about to report the dick pics but the ocean comment made up for it LMFAO!


----------



## imchucky666 (Sep 16, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 2325971
> 
> View attachment 2325972
> View attachment 2325973
> ...


Good ones......


----------



## grnhrvstr (Sep 16, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;0dB51ukWKuo]http://youtu.be/0dB51ukWKuo[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## tightbond II (Sep 16, 2012)

Sunday morning waiting for football to start


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 16, 2012)

I am, absolutely, doing this for Halloween.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 16, 2012)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


Midgets...masters of balance and oily faces...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 16, 2012)

WW ... so gross; so awesome ... cn


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 16, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> WW ... so gross; so awesome ... cn


Where can I find that? I saw one where the guy was dressed like a used maxi pad, and couldn't find that either. LOL


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 16, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> WW ... so gross; so awesome ... cn


So very easy to do. I love that it causes some discomfort I can't wait to try it and see the faces fi the kids when they trick n treat.


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 16, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> Where can I find that? I saw one where the guy was dressed like a used maxi pad, and couldn't find that either. LOL


Harry, You can use liquid latex, spirit gum, molding wax, fake blood and a zipper. I think that a skin tone zipper looks better.

Glue the zipper to your face and decorate. I might put a third eye on my chin, I don't know that would be too much and ruin the effect.

Did you notice the lines she drew low on her neck to make it look like she is covering herself with skin.

RIU won't let me attach this video about how to http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzC85Tm-fMY


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 16, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> So very easy to do. I love that it causes some discomfort I can't wait to try it and see the faces fi the kids when they trick n treat.


Riu's senior Pain Slut? cn


----------



## ctwalrus (Sep 16, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> I am, absolutely, doing this for Halloween.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2336569


i like it but i dont like how it closes at her neck.. if its a zipper, well then that zipper is broken..
it shouls stay open and go down her chest...


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 16, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Riu's senior Pain Slut? cn


 At least senior.


----------



## lokie (Sep 16, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> So very easy to do.* I love that it causes some discomfort* I can't wait to try it and see the faces fi the kids when they trick n treat.


That is a taunting thought!


----------



## lokie (Sep 16, 2012)

Totally looks like






Oh well close enough. they are both a joke!


----------



## imchucky666 (Sep 17, 2012)

Who was asking about FLIR?wait for cat vid to load......


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 17, 2012)

*Least American Small Car: Chevrolet Aveo*
With just 2 percent of its parts coming from the U.S. and Canada, the Chevrolet Aveo is the least American small car you can buy. However, the Aveo is in its last year of production, as General Motors is replacing it with the Chevrolet Sonic for 2012.
Small car shoppers might be surprised to find out that the Honda Civic is built with more domestic parts than the Aveo. With 70 percent of its parts sourced from the U.S. and Canada, the Civic beats competitors like the Ford Focus, which is only 60 percent domestic.
*Least American Midsize Car: Ford Fusion*
The Ford Fusion is marketed as a close competitor to the similarly-priced Toyota Camry, but the Fusion&#8217;s DNA is significantly less red, white and blue. With just 20 percent of its parts coming from domestic sources, the Fusion is significantly less American than both the Camry and the Honda Accord, which are built with 80 percent domestic parts.
Meanwhile, shoppers looking for the most American midsize car might prefer the Dodge Avenger, which gets 83 percent of its components from the U.S. and Canada.
*Least American Large Car: Buick Lacrosse*
If you&#8217;re looking at U.S.-bred affordable large cars, none beats the Toyota Avalon. Eighty percent of the Avalon&#8217;s parts come from the U.S., 3 percent more than the Chevrolet Impala, which comes in a close second. However, the least American large car is the Buick Lacrosse, which gets just 57 percent of its parts from the U.S. and Canada.
*Least American Compact SUV: Chevrolet Equinox/GMC Terrain*
The Chevrolet Equinox and GMC Terrain may impress compact SUV shoppers with good fuel economy and spacious interiors, but patriotic shoppers should know that both use more imported parts than any other domestic compact SUV. Thirty-four percent of the Equinox and Terrain&#8217;s parts come from outside the U.S. and Canada.
Ironically, the most American compact SUV also has a fitting name. The Jeep Wrangler four-door maintains a strong lead against the competition, with 79 percent of its parts coming from domestic sources. The Wrangler leads the class, beating the Chevy and GMC, as well as its top import competitors, the Honda CR-V and Toyota RAV4, which are only 60 percent domestic.
*Least American Midsize SUV: Dodge Journey*
The Ford Explorer will likely please shoppers on the hunt for an American midsize SUV, as 85 percent of its parts come from the U.S. and Canada. That&#8217;s 10 percent more than the Toyota Venza, which uses more domestic parts than any other import SUV. However, if you&#8217;ve been considering the Dodge Journey, you&#8217;ve set your sights on an SUV that gets 62 percent of its parts outside the U.S. and Canada.
*Least American Large SUV: Ford Expedition*
If you&#8217;re looking for a large SUV, you&#8217;ll have a hard time finding one that&#8217;s more American than the Toyota Sequoia. Eighty percent of the Sequoia&#8217;s parts come from the U.S. and Canada, which is 15 percent more than its closest domestic rival, the GMC Yukon. The Sequoia is also 30 percent more American than the Ford Expedition, which sources 50 percent of its parts internationally.
*Least American Compact Truck: Ford Ranger*
Compact truck shoppers who want to buy American can stick with U.S. brands, at least for 2011. The Dodge Dakota is made with 84 percent domestic parts. That&#8217;s 34 percent more than the most American import, the Nissan Frontier, but the Ford Ranger is decidedly the least American truck from a domestic automaker. The Ranger sources 35 percent of its parts from countries other than the U.S. and Canada.
*Least American Large Truck: Ford F-Series*
Full-size truck buyers may be surprised that the Toyota Tundra uses more domestic parts than any of its rivals. With 80 percent of its parts from the U.S. and Canada, the Tundra is 10 percent more American than its closest domestic rival, the Dodge Ram, and significantly more American than the Ford F-Series, which gets 40 percent of its parts from other countries. 
*Least American Minivan: Chrysler Town & Country* 
When it comes to minivans, the top choices are pretty close, especially since Chrysler is the only domestic brand that still makes a minivan. The Dodge Grand Caravan sources 82 percent of its parts from the U.S. and Canada. However, its corporate cousin, the Chrysler Town & Country, is 2 percent less American than the Dodge. Rivals like the Toyota Sienna and Honda Odyssey follow closely, with 75 percent of their parts coming from domestic factories. 



http://usnews.rankingsandreviews.com/cars-trucks/How_American_is_Your_Car/


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 17, 2012)

I couldn't believe this was real so I checked with snopes and guess what? It's real. Though that doesn't make any less funny. 


*Just** when you think you have heard all of the stupid things that are going on in the US -- this comes along...*




*Black hurricanes....

Well, it appears our African-American friends have found yet something else to be pissed about. A black congresswoman (this would be Sheila Jackson Lee, of** Houston), reportedly complained that the names of hurricanes are all Caucasian sounding names..

She would prefer some names that reflect African-American culture such as Chamiqua, Tanisha, Woeisha, Shaquille, and Jamal. I am NOT making this up!

She would also like the weather reports to be broadcast in 'language' that street people can understand because one of the problems that happened in New Orleans was, that black people couldn't understand the seriousness of the situation, due to the racially biased language of the weather report.

I guess if the weather person says that the winds are going to blow at 140+ MPH, that's too hard to understand

I can hear it now: A weatherman in New Orleans says...

Wazzup, mutha-fuGAS! Hehr-i-cane Chamiqua be headin' fo' yo ass like Leroy on a rocket!
Bitch be a category fo'! So, turn off dem chitlins, grab yo' chirren, leave yo crib, and head fo' de nearest FEMA office fo yo FREE shit*


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 17, 2012)

..................


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 17, 2012)

...............


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 17, 2012)

......


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 17, 2012)

I can only imagine what you guys would do with this


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## ctwalrus (Sep 17, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> I can only imagine what you guys would do with this
> View attachment 2338296


 oh my


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 17, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> I can only imagine what you guys would do with this
> View attachment 2338296


I am not accustomed to treating women like furniture. What should i do first? Jam a matchbook under one hand? Maybe get the lemon oil? Ooo! I know! I'll toss my jacket over her feet. cn


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 17, 2012)

White House Head Gardener Fired

James "Jim" Whitey, the head gardener at the White House, was dismissed today after 31 years of loyal service to scores of US Presidents and First Ladies. In an exclusive interview outside the back gate of the Presidential Residence, the 64-year old Mr. Whitey proclaimed his innocence and strongly condemned his firing.
"All I know is, I was getting ready to weed the rose bed outside the Oval Office window, like I do every week.
"It all happened so fast. I'm still in a daze," said the bewildered Whitey.
"I called out to my assistants, "Has anyone seen the spade and the hoe?"
And the next thing I knew, the Secret Service was hauling me off the property.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Sep 17, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> I couldn't believe this was real so I checked with snopes and guess what? It's real. Though that doesn't make any less funny.
> 
> 
> *Just** when you think you have heard all of the stupid things that are going on in the US -- this comes along...*
> ...



Then when a Black-named hurricane causes a disaster she will complain how it reflects negitvly on afican american culture.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 17, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Then when a Black-named hurricane causes a disaster she will complain how it reflects negitvly on afican american culture.


I actually believe I can see that in my lifetime.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 17, 2012)

Everyone run... Hurricane jamal is comin


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 17, 2012)

srh88 said:


> Everyone run... Hurricane jamal is comin


No, it's said-Everboody git... Hurricane Jamal is ah commin' or something like that.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Sep 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;KLKTFxA8ENU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLKTFxA8ENU&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Sep 17, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> No, it's said-Everboody git... Hurricane Jamal is ah commin' or something like that.


I GOT GOT BY JAMAL 2013
id wear that shirt


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 17, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> No, it's said-Everboody git... Hurricane Jamal is ah commin' or something like that.


Oh laudy laudy!!! gathr up them chikens, we cant loose dem, dats our food.


----------



## Trolling (Sep 17, 2012)

Post moar pix.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Sep 17, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> Oh laudy laudy!!! gathr up them chikens, we cant loose dem, dats our food.




[video=youtube;zD-RLzFKMVQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zD-RLzFKMVQ&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Trousers (Sep 17, 2012)

If you are going to be racist at least be funny.


----------



## Krayven Sumhead (Sep 18, 2012)

_Detroit Chicken _View attachment 2339217


----------



## TheChosen (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Trousers (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 18, 2012)

................


----------



## imchucky666 (Sep 18, 2012)

Trousers said:


>


----------



## imchucky666 (Sep 18, 2012)

hydrotech364 said:


> Does any of you have a link to the Royal Boobies yet?


These?


----------



## imchucky666 (Sep 18, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> follow up to my previous post


another one.........


----------



## imchucky666 (Sep 18, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> I love how the driver flops over like a dead fish, while simultaneously, the chick in the pink top smacks her face on the seat, then faceplants into the side of the boat. All while the driver's sunglasses are flying all over. Great.


This guy actually looks like a guy down the street from me


----------



## imchucky666 (Sep 18, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> Nothing is as beautiful as a well armed woman.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1298532
> View attachment 1298528


More.............


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 18, 2012)

Took it yesterday


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 18, 2012)

It puts me in mind of the difference in American v. British English _in re_ the idiom "take the piss". cn


----------



## Krayven Sumhead (Sep 18, 2012)

View attachment 2339878

Trucker Bomb Advert


----------



## smok3h (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 18, 2012)

smok3h said:


>


He can smell the pot in the pocket!


----------



## srh88 (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## dangledo (Sep 18, 2012)

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/82796516/

just watch it


----------



## smok3h (Sep 18, 2012)

Greg Jennings puts the jet-ski on his back, due!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 18, 2012)

dangledo said:


> http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/82796516/
> 
> just watch it


Looked like freedom of expression there. I didn't see any problems other than maybe the guy was a jerk, that that isn't a crime...YET.


----------



## smok3h (Sep 18, 2012)

Made this for my fantasy football team. Not bad for 30 minutes in Microsoft Paint, eh? (for those who don't get the reference, that's Donald Driver, Green Bay Packers WR)








This is the image I used:


----------



## herbose (Sep 19, 2012)

A priest was seated next to a little girl on an airplane and he turned to her and said, "Do you want to talk? Flights go quicker if you strike up a conversation with your fellow passenger."

The little girl, who had just started to read her book, replied to the total stranger, "What would you want to talk about?"

"Oh, I don't know," said the priest. "How about God, or religion, or life after death?" as he smiled smugly.

"OK," she said. "Those could be interesting topics but let me ask you a question first. A horse, a cow, and a deer all eat the same stuff - grass. Yet a deer excretes little pellets, while a cow turns out a flat patty, but a horse produces clumps. Why do you suppose that is?"

The priest, visibly surprised by the little girl's intelligence, thinks about it and says, "Hmmm, I have no idea." To which the little girl replies, "So do you really feel qualified to discuss God, religion, or life after death, when you don't know shit?"

And then she went back to reading her book.


----------



## herbose (Sep 19, 2012)

A man walked into a cowboy bar and ordered a beer just as President Clinton appeared on the television. After a few sips, he looked up at the television and mumbled, "Now, there's the biggest horse's ass I've ever seen." A customer at the end of the bar quickly stood up, walked over to him, and decked him.

A few minutes later, as the man was finishing his beer, Hillary Clinton appeared on the television. "She's a horse's ass too," the man. This time, a customer at the other end of the bar quickly stood up, walked over to him, and knocked him off his stool. "dam_n it!" the man said, climbing back up to the bar. "This must be Clinton country!"

"Nope," the bartender replied. "Horse country!"


----------



## herbose (Sep 19, 2012)

Mick's wife was furiously humping away with her husbands best
mate Peter when suddenly the phone rang. She hopped out of
bed and returned to the sweaty sheet after a brief conversation.
"Who was it? The back stabbing buddy asked.
"On, that was Mick." She replied calmly.
"Oh shit, I'd better be going then!: he said. "Did Mick say where
he was?"
"Relax - he's down at the pub, playing a few games of pool with you."


----------



## herbose (Sep 19, 2012)

I wanted to make a joke about vaginas, but I'm pretty sure the women would ovary act.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 19, 2012)

must not be very funny


----------



## herbose (Sep 19, 2012)

A man was driving to the hospital, with his wife who was pregnant with twins, when his car went out of control and crashed.

Regaining consciousness, he saw his brother, a high school dropout who was never taken seriously, sitting at his bed side.

He asked his brother how his wife was doing and his brother said, &#8220;Don&#8217;t worry, everybody is fine and you have a son and a daughter.
But the hospital was in a real hurry to get the birth certificates filed and since both you and your wife were unconscious, I named them for you.&#8221;

The husband was thinking to himself, &#8220;Oh no, what has he done now?&#8221; and asked with some trepidation, &#8220;Well, bro, what did you name them?&#8221;
His brother replied, &#8220;I named the little girl Denise.&#8221;
The husband, relieved, said, &#8220;That&#8217;s a lovely name! And what did you come up with for my son?&#8221;

The brother winked and replied, &#8220;Denephew.&#8221;


----------



## herbose (Sep 19, 2012)

One night a man walks into a bar looking sad. The bartender asks the man what he wants.
The man says "Oh just a beer".
The bartender asked the man "Whats wrong,why are you so down today?".
The man said "My wife and i got into a fight,and she said she would'nt talk to me for a month".
The bartender said "So whats wrong with that"?
The man said "That was a month ago".


----------



## herbose (Sep 19, 2012)

Ol' Fred had been a religious man who was in the hospital, near death. The family called their preacher to stand with them. As the preacher stood next to the bed, Ol' Fred's condition appeared to deteriorate and he motioned frantically for something to write on.

The pastor lovingly handed him a pen and a piece of paper, and Ol' Fred used his last bit of energy to scribble a note, then he died. The preacher thought it best not to look at the note at that time, so he placed it in his jacket pocket.

At the funeral, as he was finishing the message, he realised that he was wearing the same jacket that he was wearing when Ol' Fred died.

He said, "You know, Ol' Fred handed me a note just before he died. I haven't looked at it, but knowing Fred, I'm sure there's a word of inspiration there for us all."

He opened the note, and read out loud, "Hey, you're standing on my oxygen tube!"


----------



## herbose (Sep 19, 2012)

An American was knocked unconscious in a serious accident 
while traveling in Australia. The ambulance took him to a 
local hospital for treatment. 
 While he finally woke up he asked the nurse, "Was I brought 
here to die?"
 "No," said the nurse. "You were brought in here yesterday."


----------



## herbose (Sep 19, 2012)

A very shy guy goes into a nightclub and sees a beautiful woman
sitting at the bar. After an hour of gathering up his courage, he
finally goes over to her and asks, tentatively, "Um, would you mind
if I chatted with you for a while?"

She responds by yelling, at the top of her lungs, "No, I won't
sleep with you tonight!"

Everyone in the bar is now staring at them. Naturally, the guy
is completely embarrassed and he slinks back to his table.

After a few minutes, the woman walks over to him and apologizes.
She smiles at him and says, "I'm sorry if I embarrassed you.
You see, I'm a graduate student in psychology and I'm studying
how people respond to embarrassing situations."

To which he responds, at the top of his lungs, "Five-hundred
dollars? What do you mean $500?!


----------



## herbose (Sep 19, 2012)

A man and a friend are playing golf one day at their local golf course. One of the guys is about to chip onto the green when he sees a long funeral procession on the road next to the course. He stops in mid-swing, takes off his golf cap, closes his eyes and bows in prayer.

His friend says, "Wow, that is the most thoughtful and touching thing I have ever seen. You truly are a kind man."

The man then replies, "Yeah, well we were married 35 years."


----------



## herbose (Sep 19, 2012)

The New Boots

An elderly couple, Margaret and Bert, moved to Texas.

Bert always wanted a pair of authentic cowboy boots, so, seeing some on sale, he bought them and wore them home.
Walking proudly, he sauntered into the kitchen and said to his wife, 'Notice anything different about me?'

Margaret looked him over. 'Nope.'

Frustrated, Bert stormed off into the bathroom, undressed and walked back into the kitchen completely naked except for the boots. Again he asked Margaret, a little louder this time, 'Notice anything different NOW?'

Margaret looked up and exclaimed, 'Bert, what's different? It's hanging down today, it was hanging down yesterday, it'll be hanging down again tomorrow!'

Furious, Bert yelled, 'AND DO YOU KNOW WHY IT'S HANGING DOWN, MARGARET?'

'Nope', she replied..

'IT'S HANGING DOWN, BECAUSE IT'S LOOKING AT MY NEW BOOTS!!!!'

Without changing her exp*ression, Margaret replied, 'Wish you'da bought a hat, Bert.*


----------



## herbose (Sep 19, 2012)

The pretty teacher was concerned with one of her eleven-year-old
students. Taking him aside after class one day, she asked, "Little Johnny,
why has your school work been so poor lately?"

"I'm in love." the boy replied.

Holding back an urge to smile, she asked, "With whom?"

"With you!" he said.

"But Johnny," she said gently, "don't you see how silly that is? It's true that
I would like a husband of my own someday. But I don't want a child."

"Oh, don't worry," the boy said reassuringly, "I'll use a condom!"


----------



## herbose (Sep 19, 2012)

Father and son in supermarket.

"Dad, what are these?"

"That's a 3pack of condoms son for secondary school lads. 1 for Friday night,
1 for Saturday night and 1 for Sunday night."

"What about the 6pack dad?"

"Those are for University lads. 2 for Friday night, 2 for Satuday night and 2
for Sunday night."

"Well dad, what about the 12pack then?"

"Married men son. 1 for January, 1 for February, 1 for March ..."


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 19, 2012)

imchucky666 said:


> This guy actually looks like a guy down the street from me
> 
> View attachment 2339751


THAT is why you wear a seat belt.. Idiot.


----------



## Trousers (Sep 19, 2012)

herbose said:


> An American was knocked unconscious in a serious accident
> while traveling in Australia. The ambulance took him to a
> local hospital for treatment.
> While he finally woke up he asked the nurse, "Was I brought
> ...











stop.
it.


----------



## beardo (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm including this one because its unaffected juvenility makes me lol. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 19, 2012)

Man goes to take a carp ... but the carp takes him. cn


----------



## smok3h (Sep 19, 2012)

herbose said:


> Father and son in supermarket.
> 
> "Dad, what are these?"
> 
> ...


I don't think you understand the point to this thread.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 19, 2012)

herbose said:


> ..."Well dad, what about the 12pack then?"
> 
> "Married men son. 1 for January, 1 for February, 1 for March ..."


It is September, I am married, and I still have February-December still in the box. If married, buy singles out of the machine. Condoms do have an expiration date you know.


----------



## Trousers (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 19, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I'm including this one because its unaffected juvenility makes me lol. cn


Alrighty now...


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 19, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Man goes to take a carp ... but the carp takes him. cn


From sheep to fish???... Alrighty now.


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 19, 2012)

smok3h said:


> I don't think you understand the point to this thread.


yeah, he does. That was funny or at least cute.


----------



## smok3h (Sep 19, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> yeah, he does. That was funny or at least cute.


I guess the funny and cute part went right over my head.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 19, 2012)

All righty now! cn


----------



## Krayven Sumhead (Sep 19, 2012)

beardo said:


>


Looks like one of Mr Hankey's kids to me.............

Cornwallis, I think.

I don't see any toilet paper in there either................

Wonder what exactly she's advertising??

Oh yeah baby, that's some nasty shit.

Me so hoe-nee.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 19, 2012)

Krayven Sumhead said:


> Looks like one of Mr Hankey's kids to me.............
> 
> Cornwallis, I think.
> 
> ...


It is an insertion gauge. It shows what she will accept.


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 19, 2012)

.


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 19, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> It is an insertion gauge. It shows what she will accept.


That is. That is. That is, just... yuck. Hope that isn't real. Yuck.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 19, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> That is. That is. That is, just... yuck. Hope that isn't real. Yuck.


oh its real, theres another video of her eating it


----------



## patlpp (Sep 19, 2012)

Krayven Sumhead said:


> Looks like one of Mr Hankey's kids to me.............
> 
> Cornwallis, I think.
> 
> ...


What woman shits that big? It is tapered and floating, good composition, overall healthy. But damn it's like she gave birth.


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## imchucky666 (Sep 19, 2012)

..............................................................................


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## patlpp (Sep 19, 2012)

^^^ I'm fucking rioting tomorrow over that shit ^^^^^^^


----------



## smok3h (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Sep 20, 2012)

smok3h said:


> I don't think you understand the point to this thread.


And the point that I don't understand is?


----------



## imchucky666 (Sep 20, 2012)

.......................................... ...........................


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 20, 2012)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


This just made me cry laughing! I had music on and the beat mached perfect to his movement. Lol!


----------



## imchucky666 (Sep 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;_rTGBnzRqOQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rTGBnzRqOQ[/video]


----------



## PetFlora (Sep 20, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> It is September, I am married, and I still have February-December still in the box. If married, buy singles out of the machine. Condoms do have an expiration date you know.


Sadly this is true. I used one that was probably a couple years old, and it literally tore apart while in action. Woman got pregnant. Thank the Creator, she met someone who was willing to marry her and raise it as his own. Every Father's Day I'm afraid to answer the phone just in case it didn't work out.


----------



## PetFlora (Sep 20, 2012)

Krayven Sumhead said:


> Looks like one of Mr Hankey's kids to me.............
> 
> Cornwallis, I think.
> 
> ...



I think she just aborted


----------



## lokie (Sep 20, 2012)

WW your PM is full


----------



## PetFlora (Sep 20, 2012)

patlpp said:


> ^^^ I'm fucking rioting tomorrow over that shit ^^^^^^^


I thought it was a riot


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 20, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


>


It's good to be the king!


----------



## carl.burnette (Sep 20, 2012)

I saw that tittie pictures...

Its not BAD being king, but its not GREAT...





Carne Seca said:


> It's good to be the king!


----------



## Trousers (Sep 20, 2012)

herbose said:


> And the point that I don't understand is?


Stop the jibba jabba and post a funny picture. It is not rocket science.


----------



## TheChosen (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## lokie (Sep 20, 2012)

the sign out front says funny. not nauseating.


----------



## TheChosen (Sep 20, 2012)

lokie said:


> the sign out front says funny. not nauseating.


----------



## patlpp (Sep 20, 2012)

PetFlora said:


> Sadly this is true. I used one that was probably a couple years old, and it literally tore apart while in action. Woman got pregnant. Thank the Creator, she met someone who was willing to marry her and raise it as his own. Every Father's Day I'm afraid to answer the phone just in case it didn't work out.


You never saw the expiration date because it is stamped on the lip of the condom and visible only when rolled out ALL THE WAY. Raise "it" as his own?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 20, 2012)

patlpp said:


> You never saw the expiration date because it is stamped on the lip of the condom and visible only when rolled out ALL THE WAY. Raise "it" as his own?


We don't know if it was more pet or flora. cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 20, 2012)

TheChosen said:


>


Jabba the Hutt has a reality show??????


----------



## er0senin (Sep 20, 2012)

lulz


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 20, 2012)

Rude but made me giggle. Death by boner. cn


----------



## er0senin (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Leothwyn (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Leothwyn (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Leothwyn (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Leothwyn (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Krayven Sumhead (Sep 20, 2012)

Leothwyn said:


>


Is that a Baby Ruth??


----------



## imchucky666 (Sep 20, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Jabba the Hutt has a reality show??????


...............................


----------



## imchucky666 (Sep 20, 2012)

....................


----------



## lokie (Sep 20, 2012)

imchucky666 said:


> ...............................View attachment 2342757


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 20, 2012)

Krayven Sumhead said:


> Is that a Baby Ruth??


I don't know but it sure is someone's baby.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 20, 2012)

Unfortunately, it looks like one of my favorite non-weed smokes ... cn


----------



## TheChosen (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Sep 21, 2012)

Made my adrenaline shoot up just watching
[video=youtube;YJxFWCELoos]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJxFWCELoos[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 21, 2012)

Stonerman Enoch said:


> Made my adrenaline shoot up just watching
> [video=youtube;YJxFWCELoos]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJxFWCELoos[/video]


WTF were the popo trying to do?


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Sep 21, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> WTF were the popo trying to do?


I think they had reports of some guys doing wheelies so they set up a road block.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 21, 2012)

Stonerman Enoch said:


> I think they had reports of some guys doing wheelies so they set up a road block.


The LEO had bulk zip tie cuffs out. I think they thought they were going to arrest everyone. I also noticed none of the cycles had a license plate.

Edit, my bad. I watched again and saw a couple. I couldn't see straight until I took a puff.


----------



## Trousers (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## smok3h (Sep 21, 2012)

herbose said:


> And the point that I don't understand is?


The point of this thread is for _pictures_, not jokes. And you posted like 12 jokes in a row with no pictures. Thus, a logical conclusion to be drawn from that is that you don't understand the point of the thread. That, or you were purposefully not posting pictures for some reason that went right over my head.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 21, 2012)

The very first pic I pulled up with an "over my head" search was this. It's not lol and will probably be removed, but what lovely lovelies. cn


----------



## Trolling (Sep 21, 2012)

She looks....hungry.


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 21, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> The very first pic I pulled up with an "over my head" search was this. It's not lol and will probably be removed, but what lovely lovelies. cn


four eyes.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 22, 2012)

small buds. Where are the big budded ladies?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 22, 2012)

Trolling said:


> She looks....hungry.



Yeah, I think She needs a sandwich.


----------



## Krayven Sumhead (Sep 22, 2012)

View attachment 2344743

Val Kilmer today


----------



## herbose (Sep 22, 2012)

smok3h said:


> The point of this thread is for _pictures_, not jokes. And you posted like 12 jokes in a row with no pictures. Thus, a logical conclusion to be drawn from that is that you don't understand the point of the thread. That, or you were purposefully not posting pictures for some reason that went right over my head.


I suggest that you take a look at the first post:

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/224459-pix-make-you-lol-warning.html


"post anything funny" Big P

On a very regular basis someone complains about written jokes on this thread. The consensus has been "post anything funny". Big P himself has chimed in with something like "pictures, jokes, whatever". If you don't like my posts just pass over them. Simple.
That's my final word.

Now, how about a joke!


A man was on his deathbed.
With a pitiful gasp, he managed to whisper to his wife, "I have one last request, my dear."

"Of course", she replied, clutching his hand.

"Six months after I die, I would like you to marry Bob."

"But I thought you hated Bob!"

"I do."


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2012)

Herbose gonna verbose.


----------



## imchucky666 (Sep 22, 2012)

hydrotech364 said:


> Yeah, I think She needs a sandwich.


Tired from making sammiches


----------



## imchucky666 (Sep 22, 2012)

...........................


----------



## imchucky666 (Sep 22, 2012)

............................


----------



## Cohaagen (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## squarepush3r (Sep 22, 2012)

[h=1]A Love Story in 22 Pictures[/h]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 22, 2012)

^^ That hero is from my state. All he asked for was a Casey's pizza when he was able...^^^


----------



## imchucky666 (Sep 22, 2012)

...........................................................


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;LLBNXe_Zs14]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLBNXe_Zs14[/video]


----------



## squarepush3r (Sep 23, 2012)

evolution of a slutty bee


----------



## 420God (Sep 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;XNBP18nrRdw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNBP18nrRdw[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 23, 2012)

those ain't Bee Cups. cn


----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 23, 2012)

[youtube]qFUz6vHEQCM[/youtube]

This commercial made me want to get an iphone. Opened my eyes to what I have been missing out on!


----------



## Trousers (Sep 23, 2012)

herbose said:


> I suggest that you take a look at the first post:
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/224459-pix-make-you-lol-warning.html
> 
> ...





Go ahead and post what ever the fuck you want. No matter how shitty. 
ignore list, ftw


----------



## dangledo (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 23, 2012)

Do you know which one is the blonde?


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 23, 2012)

She's the one with the wrong foot up.


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 23, 2012)

......................


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Sep 23, 2012)

............


----------



## Trolling (Sep 23, 2012)

That poor dog lol.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;sv3tadz5Q3o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sv3tadz5Q3o&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Jer La Mota (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## imchucky666 (Sep 24, 2012)

..........................................................


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Sep 24, 2012)

Make you wonder if referees play fantasy football


----------



## imchucky666 (Sep 24, 2012)

......................................................................


----------



## Jer La Mota (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Trousers (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Trousers (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 25, 2012)

^^ Not funny, borderline abuse. Kid should not be that fat or thrown to the floor.


----------



## imchucky666 (Sep 25, 2012)

Trousers said:


>


Is the one in green wearing bra n panties outside her clothes?
Both the women look like they are missing a chromasome.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## boedhaspeaks (Sep 25, 2012)

Some people need to be preventive castrated before they can breed. 
After the first girl the message had to be clear for the parents but no, they pooped out 2 more and then you get funny gifs before you know it.


----------



## gaztron3030 (Sep 25, 2012)

cannabineer said:


>


That last one is great


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 25, 2012)

pic of our new dog made me laughed pretty hard afterword


----------



## Trousers (Sep 25, 2012)

If you want to make stupid comments, you should post a funny picture too.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 25, 2012)

Banalien. cn


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 25, 2012)

Trousers said:


> If you want to make stupid comments, you should post a funny picture too.


quite thread NAZI


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 25, 2012)

..................


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## imchucky666 (Sep 25, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Banalien. cn


...................


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 25, 2012)

imchucky666 said:


> ...................View attachment 2349568


Yuck. A child-of-the-earth. Those damn things give me the creeps.


----------



## imchucky666 (Sep 25, 2012)

cannabineer said:


>


..................View attachment 2349573


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## budlover13 (Sep 25, 2012)

imchucky666 said:


> ...................View attachment 2349568


The real spider that was used for this is aggressive as hell. i've watched my cat get chased and bit by one. It tried to chase me too. i have a size 10 1/2 foot


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 25, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> The real spider that was used for this is aggressive as hell. i've watched my cat get chased and bit by one. It tried to chase me too. i have a size 10 1/2 foot


Are you sure you're not confusing it with a sun spider? A sun spider is an arachnid while a child-of-the-earth is a type of cricket (also known as a Jerusalem Cricket).


Sun Spider







Child-of-the-earth







Lucky us. We have both.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## imchucky666 (Sep 25, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> The real spider that was used for this is aggressive as hell. i've watched my cat get chased and bit by one. It tried to chase me too. i have a size 10 1/2 foot


I thought it was just a photoshopped Potato bug.


----------



## imchucky666 (Sep 25, 2012)

..........................


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Sep 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;B02R4mYYOoE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B02R4mYYOoE&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## budlover13 (Sep 25, 2012)

imchucky666 said:


> View attachment 2349737
> I thought it was just a photoshopped Potato bug.



You know, i think you're right. looking for the spider i was referencing now.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 25, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> You know, i think you're right. looking for the spider i was referencing now.


I think Carne nailed it when he described the sun spider (solifuge), a sort of wind scorpion. Camel spiders are also members of this family, and they're nasty. cn







It's a little-known fact that Camel Spiders will walk a mile for a Marlboro.


----------



## budlover13 (Sep 25, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> You know, i think you're right. looking for the spider i was referencing now.


Here's what i was thinking of.


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 25, 2012)

cannabineer said:


>


Ungoliant? ewww...._ elbereth gilthoniel! elbereth gilthoniel! elbereth gilthoniel! _Where the hell did I put the phial of Galadriel? Shit. Fuck that! Where's my Manhattan phone book??? I'm going tribal on that bitch.


----------



## budlover13 (Sep 25, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> Here's what i was thinking of.


Vinegaroon spider btw. These fuckers are non-poisonous but the bite hurts like a motherfucker from what i've heard. Also leaves a vinegar taste in the mouth, hence the name.


----------



## smok3h (Sep 25, 2012)

herbose said:


> I suggest that you take a look at the first post:
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/224459-pix-make-you-lol-warning.html
> 
> ...


I never said I didn't like your posts.

My point is this: it's dumb to have a thread called "Post PIX that make you LOL" if it's not just for pictures that make you laugh. I apologize for not reading the first post of a 1700 page thread when the topic of the thread is so blatantly obvious in the title.


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 25, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> Vinegaroon spider btw. These fuckers are non-poisonous but the bite hurts like a motherfucker from what i've heard. Also leaves a vinegar taste in the mouth, hence the name.


Actually no... (sorry bud lover)

Your pic is a non-native solifuge. I'm pretty sure it's a camel spider. A vinegaroon looks like this (we have these too):









They really do smell like raw vinegar when they're crushed. ::shudder::


----------



## smok3h (Sep 25, 2012)

The fastest way to kill an erection: look at the last few pictures posted in this thread.


----------



## Total Head (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 25, 2012)

Nah, you need a different arthropod for that. Jmo. cn


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 25, 2012)

i thought that was kathy bates naked


----------



## budlover13 (Sep 25, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Actually no... (sorry bud lover)
> 
> Your pic is a non-native solifuge. I'm pretty sure it's a camel spider. A vinegaroon looks like this (we have these too):
> 
> ...


Then fuck the hell outta those aggressive camel spiders! Was tempted to shoot one once. Inside my house with a .357.

Guess it goes without saying, i don't like spiders. ESPECIALLY aggressive ones. But then again, i'm not a big fan of aggression period.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Sep 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;MPngdP93qQ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPngdP93qQ0&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 26, 2012)

Right turn clyde!!!!!!!


----------



## Trousers (Sep 26, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> quite thread NAZI




Did you mean "quiet"?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## srh88 (Sep 26, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> Then fuck the hell outta those aggressive camel spiders! Was tempted to shoot one once. Inside my house with a .357.
> 
> Guess it goes without saying, i don't like spiders. ESPECIALLY aggressive ones. But then again, i'm not a big fan of aggression period.


werent you a cop, you should be thrivin off aggression


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## gaztron3030 (Sep 26, 2012)

cannabineer said:


>


Thanks for getting me onto that site 'neer.......just peed a little


----------



## squarepush3r (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 26, 2012)

You guys are making me tense with all that talk about spiders. Now I need something for stress. Solution? Brownies.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 26, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> You guys are making me tense with all that talk about spiders. Now I need something for stress. Solution? Brownies.


I was wondering when you were going to chime in on that. I know spiders are your best friends.


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 26, 2012)

One of the most heart warming videos of all time. A cat welcoming his soldier owner home 

[video=youtube;xUkQ57LJaYk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUkQ57LJaYk[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 26, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> You guys are making me tense with all that talk about spiders. Now I need something for stress. Solution? Brownies.


[h=1]Creepy Crawly Brownie Bite Spiders![/h] 

 Tweet 
Pin It 
 

 Login to Save
print
email to a friend





[h=2]Creepy Crawly Brownie Bite Spiders![/h]


----------



## Murfy (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## bigbillyrocka (Sep 26, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> You guys are making me tense with all that talk about spiders. Now I need something for stress. Solution? Brownies.


Yeah well i just moved to a state that has damn Funnel web spiders. They kinda look like miniature (although fuckin huge in their own way) camel spiders. Ones got this crazy ass web in my yard. Ill have to take a pic tomorrow. Looks like a solid web tornado in the ground. the hole is about the size of a golf ball and the spider is too! Scared the buh gees-us outta me!


----------



## smok3h (Sep 26, 2012)

Murfy said:


>


As a Packers' fan, it makes me very sad to like this.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 26, 2012)

On average, a human unknowingly swallows three spiders per year...Usually in their sleep...Sweet dreams all!


----------



## timbo123 (Sep 26, 2012)

Big P said:


> lol white guy




That dude on the right is effing GANGSTA!! He looks like he's about to bust some rhymes.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 26, 2012)

bigbillyrocka said:


> Yeah well i just moved to a state that has damn Funnel web spiders. They kinda look like miniature (although fuckin huge in their own way) camel spiders. Ones got this crazy ass web in my yard. Ill have to take a pic tomorrow. Looks like a solid web tornado in the ground. the hole is about the size of a golf ball and the spider is too! Scared the buh gees-us outta me!


I used to have a big Black Widow living in the trunk of my Celica, She never bothered me and I never bothered Her.I've seen some fucked up Brown Recluse bites but I don't kill spiders if it weren't for them we would be fucked.One more thing, Brown recluses usually wont live in your House they like damp secluded outdoor spots.Those fat brown spiders in your House are Harmless.Funnel and Trap Door Spiders are also non venomous.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Sep 26, 2012)

i had a huge ass, biggest spider ive seen sized brown recluse in my house. Well lived in the wall of my porch. That and hobos galore! They say hobos cant climb smooth surfaces and stay out of tubs, well that is a lie as i had many climb up through the drain and tub walls. Yes i know the funnel spider is harmless but i am terrified of spiders. Although i dont mind black widows. Grew up around em and know they dont come chasing like Hobos!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 26, 2012)

Go Seahawks!


----------



## Pipe Dream (Sep 26, 2012)

something.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 26, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> On average, a human unknowingly swallows three spiders per year...Usually in their sleep...Sweet dreams all!


This is a huge misconception. With the dark, warm and moist place that the mouth is, that is far too conservative an estimate. It's probably closer to 20.


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 27, 2012)

Make a fukin spider thread. I thought this was the funnies.


----------



## lokie (Sep 27, 2012)

take that


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 27, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> *Creepy Crawly Brownie Bite Spiders!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After that post no more trick or treating for you at my home. Actually they are cute but if they moved they would be history.


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 27, 2012)

lokie said:


> take that


If he doesn't look like the absolute picture of contentment.


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 27, 2012)

since the topic is spiders:


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 27, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> If he doesn't look like the absolute picture of contentment.


Pissed cats have lasting comedy value. cn


----------



## imchucky666 (Sep 27, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> Vinegaroon spider btw. These fuckers are non-poisonous but the bite hurts like a motherfucker from what i've heard. Also leaves a vinegar taste in the mouth, hence the name.


Interesting tidbit of info. Funny how we all forgot about funnies and got side tracked into the arachnid world


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 27, 2012)

Spiders can be funny. 
















And one totally for WW ... 






Now add cats to the spiders, and you get funnier. cn


----------



## imchucky666 (Sep 27, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> One of the most heart warming videos of all time. A cat welcoming his soldier owner home
> 
> [video=youtube;xUkQ57LJaYk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUkQ57LJaYk[/video]


....................


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 27, 2012)

Say hello to _maratus volans. _A.K.A. The Flying Spider and the Peacock Spider. The flaps help it glide when it jumps. Like a flying squirrel.


----------



## imchucky666 (Sep 27, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Pissed cats have lasting comedy value. cn


..............


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 27, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Say hello to _maratus volans. _A.K.A. The Flying Spider and the Peacock Spider. The flaps help it glide when it jumps. Like a flying squirrel.


Natural habitat: camp. 

The one time the spiders/cats thing goes wrong can be shown by this one character trying the "cuteface" trick from _Shrek 2_. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;ppP03ERHbUI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppP03ERHbUI&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 27, 2012)

"Let me show you the dance of my people!"


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## imchucky666 (Sep 27, 2012)

.............................................................................View attachment 2351830


----------



## imchucky666 (Sep 27, 2012)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> View attachment 2350073
> 
> Right turn clyde!!!!!!!


.........................


----------



## imchucky666 (Sep 27, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Pissed cats have lasting comedy value. cn


..........................


----------



## imchucky666 (Sep 27, 2012)

...............


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 27, 2012)

He's trying to return to the mother land.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 27, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> He's trying to return to the mother land.


Who will tell him it's just a silly name we humans have for ... well, uhm, oh look! Linens!! cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 27, 2012)

Cement guy is stupid. He made one solid slab.. should of been 2-3 sections. Hope he doesnt get winter freeze/thaw where he lives.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 27, 2012)

1 patty 2 cakes ... cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 27, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> 1 patty 2 cakes ... cn


I don't speak straight. Please interpret.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 27, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I don't speak straight. Please interpret.


She's playing patty-cake. He's seeing ... ohyougetit. cn


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 27, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I don't speak straight. Please interpret.


It's a childhood slap and singing game. Kid in the rear seems to be thinking forget that game, check this thing out.  It reminds me when I was born...but an outside view.


----------



## Jer La Mota (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Sep 27, 2012)

.........


----------



## imchucky666 (Sep 27, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Spiders can be funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....................................


----------



## imchucky666 (Sep 27, 2012)

...........................


----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 28, 2012)

[youtube]W2bOED5LzZw[/youtube]

More flexible than me!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 28, 2012)

VILEPLUME said:


> [youtube]W2bOED5LzZw[/youtube]
> 
> More flexible than me!


Very well done for her age. I bet she is the favorite of the horny old men at the nursing home.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 28, 2012)

Holy SHIT. That old lady is more flexible than me!


----------



## imchucky666 (Sep 28, 2012)

.............


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 28, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I don't speak straight. Please interpret.


Ill give you a hint by telling you what I do with cakes. I smash them.


----------



## imchucky666 (Sep 28, 2012)

.................


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 29, 2012)

12345678910


----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 29, 2012)

[youtube]M1G1SOwjD00[/youtube]

"A gateway to becoming President." Best line ever!


----------



## budlover13 (Sep 29, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> Very well done for her age. I bet she is the favorite of the horny old men at the nursing home.


My wife works HR at a retirement home. They snake their sewer lines once a year so the used condoms don't cause a backup lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2012)

Depends makes a condom? cn


----------



## TheChosen (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## budlover13 (Sep 29, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Depends makes a condom? cn


With a no-leak guarantee


----------



## budlover13 (Sep 29, 2012)

What's an 80 year old pussy taste like?

Depends.


----------



## lokie (Sep 29, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> What's an 80 year old pussy taste like?
> 
> Depends.


Sweet and tender.

What? It's all pink on the inside


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 29, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> What's an 80 year old pussy taste like?
> 
> Depends.


Probably like aged Colbey beef.


----------



## budlover13 (Sep 29, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> Probably like aged Colbey beef.


Is there such a thing as aged sushi?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 29, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> Is there such a thing as aged sushi?


Change that, probably like kimshee, and smells as bad.


----------



## budlover13 (Sep 29, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> Change that, probably like kimshee, and smells as bad.


Just googled it. Sounds like Korean sauerkraut.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 29, 2012)

I was in S, Korea once and that's all they eat.When they sweat it's like rotten cabbage.


----------



## budlover13 (Sep 29, 2012)

Lol. My aunt used to make sauerkraut in a bucket in her closet. i know what you mean.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2012)

[video]http://www.flowgo.com/funny/12842_my-nipples-smell-like-sauerkraut.html[/video]

dang Import Video feature chokes on anything not YouTube. cn


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 29, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> [video]http://www.flowgo.com/funny/12842_my-nipples-smell-like-sauerkraut.html[/video]
> 
> dang Import Video feature chokes on anything not YouTube. cn


I liked due to the "EEEWWWWwoooooo" factor.

Kind of sounds like Peter Griffin from The Family Guy.


----------



## imchucky666 (Sep 29, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> Is there such a thing as aged sushi?


Ya. It's called cat food.


----------



## imchucky666 (Sep 29, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> Just googled it. Sounds like Korean sauerkraut.


Kim Chee is pickled cabbage, a side dish or condiment, has nothing to do with sushi or sashimi.


----------



## imchucky666 (Sep 29, 2012)

..................


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 29, 2012)

.....................


----------



## D3monic (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2012)

WW, between my sauerkraut and your hardwood, I'd have to say we're not in our best form. cn


----------



## D3monic (Sep 29, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> WW, between my sauerkraut and your hardwood, I'd have to say we're not in our best form. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2012)

Oh this is awful. cn


----------



## D3monic (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## imchucky666 (Sep 29, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Oh this is awful. cn


.............


----------



## imchucky666 (Sep 29, 2012)

The teacher said, "Let's begin by reviewing some American History. Who said
'Give me Liberty, or give me Death'?" 

She saw a sea of blank faces, except for Little Akio, a bright foreign
exchange student from Japan , who had his hand up: "Patrick Henry, 1775," he
said. 

"Very good! -- Who said, 'Government of the People, by the People, for the
People, shall not perish from the Earth'?" Again, no response except from
Little Akio: "Abraham Lincoln, 1863." 

"Excellent!" said the teacher continuing, "Let's try one a bit more
difficult -- Who said, 'Ask not what your country can do for you, but what
you can do for your country'?" 

Once again, Akio's was the only hand in the air and he said: "John F.
Kennedy, 1961." 

The teacher snapped at the class, "Class, you should be ashamed of
yourselves, Little Akio isn't from this country and he knows more about our
history than you do." 

She heard a loud whisper: "F_ _ k the Japs." 

"Who said that? -- I want to know right now!?" she angrily demanded. Little
Akio put his hand up, "General MacArthur, 1945." 

At that point, a student in the back said, "I'm gonna puke.' The teacher
glares around and asks, 'All right! -- Now who said that?" Again, Little
Akio says, "George Bush to the Japanese Prime Minister, 1991." 

Now furious, another student yells, "Oh yeah? -- Suck this!" Little Akio
jumps out of his chair waving his hand and shouts to the teacher, "Bill
Clinton, to Monica Lewinsky, 1997!" 

Now with almost mob hysteria someone said, "You little shit! -- If you say
anything else -- I'll kill you!" Little Akio frantically yells at the top of
his voice, "Michael Jackson to the children testifying against him, 2004." 

The teacher fainted. As the class gathered around the teacher on the floor,
someone said, "Oh shit, We're screwed!" Little Akio said quietly, "The
American people, November 4, 2008.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## srh88 (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 30, 2012)

LMAO!!!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 30, 2012)

Damn beer goggles.


----------



## D3monic (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## D3monic (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 30, 2012)

D3monic said:


>


Awesome.&#8203;..


----------



## srh88 (Sep 30, 2012)

people of walmart


----------



## imchucky666 (Sep 30, 2012)

..............


----------



## D3monic (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## Trolling (Sep 30, 2012)

imchucky666 said:


> ..............View attachment 2356367


Bunch of idiots, had plenty of times to stop when it's obvious it wasn't going upward.


----------



## imchucky666 (Sep 30, 2012)

..................


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 30, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> View attachment 2354359
> 
> 12345678910




stay high


----------



## imchucky666 (Sep 30, 2012)

Trolling said:


> Bunch of idiots, had plenty of times to stop when it's obvious it wasn't going upward.


It looks like a girl driving, but ya, idiots


----------



## imchucky666 (Sep 30, 2012)

...............


----------



## D3monic (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 1, 2012)

D3monic said:


>


A while back, I went to a friend's house, and his daughter's convertible was in the driveway with the top down.
A couple hours later, I went back outside, and the top was up, and she and her boyfriend were in the car with the top up.
Without even thinking, and being the smartass I am, I blurted out and yelled across the yard "What are ya doin, HOTBOXING in there ?!?!?!"
Next thing there is a bunch of giggling inside, and the door opens, and a big cloud of smoke comes wafting out.


----------



## TheChosen (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Oct 1, 2012)

D3monic said:


>


no, but really i'm stealing that avatar when you aren't looking lol


----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 1, 2012)

.......................


----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 1, 2012)

...............


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 1, 2012)

VILEPLUME said:


>


When you suck a lot of dick, over a period of time it is bound to cause facial changes.


----------



## D3monic (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## sunni (Oct 1, 2012)

VILEPLUME said:


>



holy make up batman..jesus christ shes as orange as a carrot, and blonde as a pineapple...


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 1, 2012)

...................


----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 1, 2012)

sunni said:


> holy make up batman..jesus christ shes as orange as a carrot, and blonde as a pineapple...


Like somebody dunked her in a bucket of spray tan


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 1, 2012)

[youtube]XP5udgFS8SM[/youtube]

I want mine with sprinkles!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 1, 2012)

VILEPLUME said:


> [youtube]XP5udgFS8SM[/youtube]
> 
> I want mine with sprinkles!


Looks more like butt head to me. What are they thinking?


----------



## sunni (Oct 1, 2012)

VILEPLUME said:


> [youtube]XP5udgFS8SM[/youtube]
> 
> I want mine with sprinkles!


so what do they look like 16-24 hourslater?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 1, 2012)

sunni said:


> so what do they look like 16-24 hourslater?


We will never know...


----------



## dangledo (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## patlpp (Oct 1, 2012)

^^^^God are those piss bottles? ^^^^^

MoM...... pizza pockets..................


Where are the tissues ? Where did he splooge?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 3, 2012)

...............


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Oct 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;-o-u4IwXkbE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-o-u4IwXkbE&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2012)

This just made me fire my drink through my sinuses. Ow. cn


----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 4, 2012)

cannabineer said:


>



....................


----------



## squarepush3r (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## squarepush3r (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 5, 2012)

dangledo said:


>


WHERE DID YOU GET THAT PICTURE? THAT'S MY SON'S ROOM!!!!..................Oh wellll........at least it looks like he cleaned it up a lot.


----------



## herbose (Oct 5, 2012)

Noobie cough syrup

A pharmacist walks into his store to find a guy leaning heavily aganst a wall.
He asks the noobie clerk whats going on?
The clerk responds " Well he came in here this morning looking for something for his cough, I couldn't find the cough syrup so I gave him an entire bottle of laxative"
The pharmacist yells "You idiot, you can't treat a cough with a laxative!"
The noobie clerk responds "Of course you can! Look at him..... he's afraid to cough!"


----------



## herbose (Oct 5, 2012)

Hey! How about a picture!


----------



## herbose (Oct 5, 2012)

Ooooh! Another!


----------



## herbose (Oct 5, 2012)

Took me a while.


----------



## herbose (Oct 5, 2012)

Butt please wash your hands first!


----------



## lokie (Oct 5, 2012)

squarepush3r said:


> ..
> 
> 
> . then and now .....




 all of that and we are restricted to 1 video per


----------



## herbose (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 5, 2012)

Does anyone else hate this woman?


----------



## herbose (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 5, 2012)

This is kind of funny AND it's true. It's what happens when you plant temperate climate seeds in the tropics where it's close to 12/12 light/dark all year. They flowered as soon as they had real leaves. Nice stuff but not exactly a great yield.


----------



## herbose (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 5, 2012)

i think he did get an award


----------



## herbose (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 5, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> i think he did get an award


Yup....that silver tongued devil probably gets lots of awards.

As long as I'm here I was wondering why the time on post clock is very slow, it should say 6:56 AM. Am I missing something?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 5, 2012)

wierd did we lose ten minuets . .


----------



## herbose (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 5, 2012)

I HAD to post this one!


----------



## herbose (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## er0senin (Oct 5, 2012)

For the lulz


----------



## herbose (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 5, 2012)

herbose said:


>


Love me some Giada Delaurentis. She's always showing the perfect amount of cleavage


----------



## lokie (Oct 5, 2012)

herbose said:


>


lol looks like she got caught huffing under the covers.


----------



## herbose (Oct 5, 2012)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Love me some Giada Delaurentis. She's always showing the perfect amount of cleavage



Yeah, I miss looking at her. We don't get The Food Channel here.


----------



## herbose (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 5, 2012)

Ooooh! that's cold.


----------



## herbose (Oct 5, 2012)

WTF???? That's gotta be photo shopped.


----------



## herbose (Oct 5, 2012)

Pic that does NOT make me LOL!


----------



## herbose (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 5, 2012)

herbose said:


> Pic that does NOT make me LOL!


I remember this one. She was given 12 years and then she showed up for booking (after sentencing) with weed in her pocket and they tacked on another 2 years. Her mother was given a 30 year suspended sentence. The only thing that saved her was someone had to care for the children. The case was reviewed later and 4 years were removed from the sentence. Then after serving 2 years they let her out on work release. Then they sent her back to prison when her parole status was arbitrarily changed. Then when she got to the prison they told her she could go back home. She lost the job she was supposed to start that week and is hoping they'll reconsider. It has been one big fuck up for this poor woman from the get go. Although, having weed in your possession while being booked wasn't the brightest of ideas. Especially in Oklahoma. She is being jerked around by the prison system. 

Now it is coming to light that the parole board was holding secret meetings and were arbitrarily changing parole statues without reveiw or due to violations by the parolees. There is a criminal investigation underway.


----------



## lokie (Oct 5, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> There is a criminal investigation underway.


i can see the injustices here. thanks for the update.
like many i would not have looked into it any further.


----------



## herbose (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 5, 2012)

lokie said:


> i can see the injustices here. thanks for the update.
> like many i would not have looked into it any further.


The sad thing is, she nor her mother had prior convictions. She was selling weed to help ends meet. 12 years for that shit. She said people in bunks next to her were serving less time for murder.


----------



## herbose (Oct 5, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I remember this one. She was given 12 years and then she showed up for booking (after sentencing) with weed in her pocket and they tacked on another 2 years. Her mother was given a 30 year suspended sentence. The only thing that saved her was someone had to care for the children. The case was reviewed later and 4 years were removed from the sentence. Then after serving 2 years they let her out on work release. Then they sent her back to prison when her parole status was arbitrarily changed. Then when she got to the prison they told her she could go back home. She lost the job she was supposed to start that week and is hoping they'll reconsider. It has been one big fuck up for this poor woman from the get go. Although, having weed in your possession while being booked wasn't the brightest of ideas. Especially in Oklahoma. She is being jerked around by the prison system.
> 
> Now it is coming to light that the parole board was holding secret meetings and were arbitrarily changing parole statues without reveiw or due to violations by the parolees. There is a criminal investigation underway.


I was thinking that she's not the brightest bulb but then I remembered that I did something much like that in 1970 when I was in the army. I was standing on the front porch of our barracks alongside my first sergeant. We were looking out over the parade ground at the Presidio of San Francisco after work when he shot me a look. I realized that I didn't have my hat on and reached into my field jacket, pulled it out, and plop goes a fat lid onto the floor. I reached down, picked it up, and put it in my pocket. Top gave me roll eye look and walked away. He coulda hung my ass and til this day I don't know why he didn't. He was not exactly a progressive thinker. I just got lucky, like I have soooo many other times in my life.


----------



## herbose (Oct 5, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> The sad thing is, she nor her mother had prior convictions. She was selling weed to help ends meet. 12 years for that shit. She said people in bunks next to her were serving less time for murder.


I really don't get some of this sentencing craziness. The other lady in the picture is a perfect example.


----------



## herbose (Oct 5, 2012)

Well, back to work.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 5, 2012)

herbose said:


> I really don't get some of this sentencing craziness. The other lady in the picture is a perfect example.


Skin tone and economic background pay a huge role in sentencing. Advocates for Spottedcrow cite statistics that show a wide disparity in sentencing between minorities (especially native people) and caucasians.


----------



## herbose (Oct 5, 2012)

Final final


----------



## PetFlora (Oct 5, 2012)

herbose said:


> Yeah, I miss looking at her. We don't get The Food Channel here.


Herb, you were quite a roll


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Oct 5, 2012)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo I don't wanna die

good thing I bought a bulletproof trash can when I moved to the hood


----------



## TheChosen (Oct 5, 2012)

Fungus Gnat said:


>



Please explain why Mitt Romney is harming Big Bird.


----------



## herbose (Oct 5, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Skin tone and economic background pay a huge role in sentencing. Advocates for Spottedcrow cite statistics that show a wide disparity in sentencing between minorities (especially native people) and caucasians.


I'm afraid you're right.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Oct 5, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Please explain why Mitt Romney is harming Big Bird.



you didn't watch the debate did you. he said he would cut fiscial breaks for things like pbs the home network for sesame street. However he still likes big-bird


here is a quote i found, not sure how accurate it is but sounds about right.

"I'm sorry Jim. I'm gonna stop the subsidy to PBS. I'm gonna stop other things," Romney said. "I like PBS, I like Big Bird, I actually like you too."

http://www.usatoday.com/story/onpolitics/2012/10/03/big-birg-romney-debate-pbs/1612171/


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 5, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Please explain why Mitt Romney is harming Big Bird.


Last night he told debate moderator Jim Lehrer, _a PBS newscaster_, that he likes both him and Big Bird, but he's not willing to "borrow from China" to subsidize public broadcasting. "I'm sorry, Jim, I'm going to stop the subsidy to PBS. I like PBS. I love Big Bird. I like you too," Romney said.

edit: Damn! The garbage dude beat me.


----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 5, 2012)

This garbage guy?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## neosapien (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Oct 5, 2012)

Because Bruce lee was not the poster child for the "Total Gym" 

_Hey we took a sliding door frame and put a gym bench on it now pay us $500_


----------



## TheChosen (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks. I just donated $1 to pbs to help keep them on the air.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Oct 5, 2012)

FINISH HIM!!!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Oct 5, 2012)

Muppets sesame street same thing to me






opening beers like a boss






and then?






and then


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Oct 5, 2012)

AND THEN
[video=youtube;K7luMp6lb9M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7luMp6lb9M&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## patlpp (Oct 5, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Thanks. I just donated $1 to pbs to help keep them on the air.


Exactly why PBS needs no subsidy.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Oct 5, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Thanks. I just donated $1 to pbs to help keep them on the air.


That reassures that they have support if nothing else. To each their own


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 5, 2012)

VILEPLUME said:


>


LOL quack!!!!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 5, 2012)

Yeah, I found a new source to steal material from, and noooooo........I'm not telling where!

I get on a roll because when I'm posting in the late afternoon most RIU'ers are sleeping late at night in their toasty, comfy beds

with visions of joints, and bongs dancing in their heads

ON Trainwreck, and Purps, and........................................you get the idea.
And almost no one else is posting.
Right now it's 10:16 AM here.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 5, 2012)

herbose said:


> Right now it's 10:16 AM here.


I'm on the opposite side of the globe, it's 10:19 pm here.....now, share the wealth of your find please.


cof


----------



## herbose (Oct 5, 2012)

My last post was supposed to look look this:






PetFlora said:


> Herb, you were quite a roll


Yeah, I found a new source to steal material from, and noooooo........I'm not telling where!

I get on a roll because when I'm posting in the late afternoon most RIU'ers are sleeping late at night in their toasty, comfy beds

with visions of joints, and bongs dancing in their heads

ON Trainwreck, and Purps, and........................................you get the idea.
And almost no one else is posting.
Right now it's 10:16 AM here.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## Trousers (Oct 6, 2012)

Gram Gram led a double life.


----------



## bestbuds09 (Oct 6, 2012)

would love to smoke with one...........

[youtube]8YCmlMpxaD8[/youtube]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 6, 2012)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


Bud light, lol...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 6, 2012)

Always better to fall backwards then faceplant a box of beer.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 6, 2012)

<a alt="demotivational poster" title="HOT PEICE OF" href="http://www.demotivationalposters.org/hot-peice-demotivational-posters-77809.html"><img src="http://www.demotivationalposters.org/image/demotivational-poster/0911/hot-peice-of-demotivational-poster-1258055462.jpg"></a>


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 6, 2012)

oops my bad


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 6, 2012)

OMFG THE CARTOON KILLED ME! LOL


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## theQuetzalcoatl (Oct 6, 2012)

Needs to be someone's avatar.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 6, 2012)

Some military humor:
Bedrock's Air Force shows off their scramble!





Think he's called Spot? 





He was a casualty, but they managed to save his ass. 





No caption offered or needed. cn


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 6, 2012)

Some funny/cool shots ... cn


----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 6, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Some funny/cool shots ... cn


...........
..


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 6, 2012)

She's a People of Wal-Mart ...  cn


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 6, 2012)

..................


----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 6, 2012)

...............View attachment 2363772


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 6, 2012)

That last one nearly made me puke.... ::erp::


----------



## sunni (Oct 6, 2012)

ew thoes were not funny at all


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 6, 2012)

sunni said:


> ew thoes were not funny at all


I was going for a halloween theme. That last one though.. dear lord...


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 7, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I was going for a halloween theme. That last one though.. dear lord...


You are twisted Carne Seca, I respect this.


----------



## tech420 (Oct 7, 2012)

That's sick carne.


----------



## ebgood (Oct 7, 2012)

i cant stop fn laughing! im so lit right now


----------



## lokie (Oct 7, 2012)

That is NOT a pot of gold. 







looks more like a troll than a leprechaun.


----------



## PetFlora (Oct 7, 2012)

Flaming Pie said:


> Always better to fall backwards then faceplant a box of beer.


Well, CLEARLY, she wasn't drinkin it


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 7, 2012)

tech420 said:


> That's sick carne.


Tell me about it. That unicorn is going to give me nightmares.


----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 7, 2012)

...............


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 7, 2012)

........


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 8, 2012)

..................


----------



## lokie (Oct 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;tLdRe4xdMdY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;v=tLdRe4xdMdY&amp;feature=endscreen[/video]


----------



## lokie (Oct 9, 2012)

Can you guess this doods girls name.


----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 9, 2012)

Dayummmmmmmm.....................


----------



## herbose (Oct 10, 2012)

Two great white sharks, swimming in the ocean, spied a ship in
distress. "Follow me, son," the father shark said to the son shark
and they swam to the ship. "First we swim around the people in the
water with just the tip of our fins showing." And they did.

"Well done, son! Now we swim around them a few more times with all
of our fins showing." And they did. "Now we eat everybody."

And they did. When they were both gorged, the son asked, "Dad, why
didn't we just eat them all at first? Why did we swim around and
around them?

His wise father replied, "Because they taste better without all that
shit inside!"


----------



## herbose (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 10, 2012)

.......................


----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## smok3h (Oct 10, 2012)

I almost shit myself laughing at this:


----------



## lokie (Oct 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;ou891GXNJoQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ou891GXNJoQ[/video]

i would love to try this.


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 10, 2012)

smok3h said:


> I almost shit myself laughing at this:


You should watch the video. They switch back to the news studio and everyone is laughing their asses off.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 10, 2012)

Iirc he does rise like a sodden phoenix.

The frozen frame of the video a coupla posts up looks like a bdsm take on the Flying Nun. cn


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 10, 2012)

lol


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Oct 10, 2012)

This guy has to stay high.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 10, 2012)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> View attachment 2368822
> This guy has to stay high.


As dumb as his hair is, props for him for doing his own thing.


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 10, 2012)

VILEPLUME said:


> As dumb as his hair is, props for him for doing his own thing.


Unfortunately his own thing is as dumb as his hair.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Oct 10, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Unfortunately his own thing is as dumb as his hair.


It's not that hairable . . ha ha ha ha . . . *chirp*


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 10, 2012)

I once heard someone described as "dumb as a bucket of hair". I thought it a creative simile. cn

<add> Iirc "an alien hair" got Clarence Thomas into some nationally hot water ...


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 10, 2012)

VILEPLUME said:


> As dumb as his hair is, props for him for doing his own thing.



I think most scientist's want there hair fucked up so they can be taken seriously.This guy is definitely a Stoner though.Wish I could do mushroom's with him and just talk.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 10, 2012)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


They Live.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 11, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


>


It's not so gay when you think of it as a beach side prostate exam...

(trying not to think of what he's waiting for)


----------



## srh88 (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 11, 2012)

Whoever animated that is a fan of "Akira". cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 11, 2012)

The Outdoorsman said:


> (trying not to think of what he's waiting for)


A better tan line?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 11, 2012)

> The billboard in question, at the corner of 122nd and Division in Portland, which is in opposition to Measure 80, the voter initiative which will be on November's general election ballot and would legalize cannabis in Oregon, features what has been discovered to be a manipulated stock photo of a "meth addict," reports Deborah Morgan at examiner.com.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 11, 2012)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


Should have spent that money on a decent website and not a billboard, the website looks like shit.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 11, 2012)

sad


----------



## lokie (Oct 12, 2012)

cut and wasted err pasted yea that's it cut and pasted from the web.
that's just the way it is.
*

The Lesson of the Monkeys*

February 7th, 2012 Jason Wells 
I was first told of this experiment* by a former work colleague, and later discovered this illustration of it. Its both illuminating and disturbing.








There is a clunky word that describes this phenomenon: filiopietism, or the reverence of forebears or tradition carried to excess. But I prefer another term for it: *the tragic circle*. I believe many of these tragic circles exist, mostly unseen, in across all cultures and societites, causing untold harm. When discovered, they should be terminated.
The lesson is as obvious as it is important: _question everything_. Dare to be skeptical. Think of all the age-old idiocy and insanity waiting to be exposed.

* Stephenson, G. R. (1967). Cultural acquisition of a specific learned response among rhesus monkeys. In: Starek, D., Schneider, R., and Kuhn, H. J. (eds.), Progress in Primatology, Stuttgart: Fischer, pp. 279-288.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;OmqUlXQCAz8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmqUlXQCAz8[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;tiwMvqrBgws]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tiwMvqrBgws[/video]


----------



## Trousers (Oct 12, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


>


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 12, 2012)

Trousers said:


>


----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 12, 2012)

The Outdoorsman said:


> It's not so gay when you think of it as a beach side prostate exam...
> 
> (trying not to think of what he's waiting for)


lol........


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 12, 2012)

Is that first pic from "Every Which Way But Caboose"?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 12, 2012)

"Dirty, Dirty Harry" ... cn

(note White Trunks is happy to see him ...)


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 12, 2012)

So this has become the gay picture thread


----------



## lokie (Oct 12, 2012)

yep.  are you waiting for the engraved invitations?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 12, 2012)

Fungus Gnat said:


> sad


Is that a block of cheese? If so, she really isn't fat, she is severely constipated.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 12, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> [video=youtube;tiwMvqrBgws]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tiwMvqrBgws[/video]


The video shows the woman harrassing the man for 3 minutes at least. Who knows how long it was going on before someone brought the camera up. Also, she was standing across the yellow line. That is a safety violation. He had every right to tell her to leave the front and sit down.

Then when she starts verbally assaulting him for 3 min straight, he insults her face, obviously fed up with being nice. She doesn't like that and runs up to him, grabs and hits him! WTF!

Men are not rational once you hit them. A smart bitch would know that.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 12, 2012)

ha. he said penis


----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 12, 2012)

.................


----------



## PetFlora (Oct 13, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Unfortunately his own thing is as dumb as his hair.


Spoken like someone who learned history in public schools


----------



## PetFlora (Oct 13, 2012)

Flaming Pie said:


> The video shows the woman harrassing the man for 3 minutes at least. Who knows how long it was going on before someone brought the camera up. Also, she was standing across the yellow line. That is a safety violation. He had every right to tell her to leave the front and sit down.
> 
> Then when she starts verbally assaulting him for 3 min straight, he insults her face, obviously fed up with being nice. She doesn't like that and runs up to him, grabs and hits him! WTF!
> 
> Men are not rational once you hit them. A smart bitch would know that.


This could have been an episode of Chappelles Keepin It Real


They both had sex that night---- IN JAIL


----------



## lokie (Oct 13, 2012)

do you think the driver ever thought to ask himself WWWBD?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## Indagrow (Oct 13, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> [video=youtube;OmqUlXQCAz8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmqUlXQCAz8[/video]


I hate these type of people Love the if your going to act like a man I'm going to treat you like one response


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 13, 2012)

Optimist. cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 13, 2012)

PetFlora said:


> Spoken like someone who learned history in public schools


Spoken like someone that can't separate fantasy from reality.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;uhiTCS-MAtY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhiTCS-MAtY[/video]


----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 13, 2012)

..............


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## PetFlora (Oct 14, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Spoken like someone that can't separate fantasy from reality.


The Reality you see is the reality you allow , which is limited by decades of being dumbed down. Wake the F up and break free from the invisible chains.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 14, 2012)

^^
Why do you jibber jabber in this thread so much? You're not funny. Aren't there other threads for that personal shit?


----------



## Trousers (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm sorry, I must be in the wrong thread. I was looking for the funny picture thread, instead I some how ended up in Petflora's wax unfunny thread.


----------



## lokie (Oct 14, 2012)

Who farted and what will you do about it?






Dear Ann had all of the answers.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 14, 2012)

just noticed "whip out your hand fan". My hand has one big, big fan, but I suspect I'd merely be compounding the _faux pas_. cn


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 14, 2012)

PetFlora said:


> The Reality you see is the reality you allow , which is limited by decades of being dumbed down. Wake the F up and break free from the invisible chains.


The reality I see is.... well... reality. I've lived for decades young 'un. AND. I live in NEW MEXICO for hell's sake. Born and raised. UFO's are part of the history here. Why don't you do a little research into the logistics and power consumption requirements for an "interstellar" space craft, not to mention the ENORMOUS distances required to go from place to place. Proxima Centauri is the nearest star to us besides the sun. 4.243 light years. A light year is about 6 trillion miles. Proxima Centauri is over 4 times that distance. So either you're traveling in a generational ship or you live a fucking REALLY long time. This doesn't even factor in the dangers of interstellar travel. Bits of stray matter and big bang jizz whizzing about the universe would number in the billions of billions. Dark matter, rogue black holes, comets, asteroids, stray planets, stray stars, stray galaxies, radiation, etc., etc., etc.. 

I don't think I'm the one that needs to "wake the fuck up".


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## lokie (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 14, 2012)

*Cock Fight!!!!!




*


----------



## guy incognito (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 15, 2012)

So that's where my cow ran off to. Stupid cow.





dirtsurfr said:


>


----------



## PetFlora (Oct 15, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> The reality I see is.... well... reality. I've lived for decades young 'un. AND. I live in NEW MEXICO for hell's sake. Born and raised. UFO's are part of the history here. Why don't you do a little research into the logistics and power consumption requirements for an "interstellar" space craft, not to mention the ENORMOUS distances required to go from place to place. Proxima Centauri is the nearest star to us besides the sun. 4.243 light years. A light year is about 6 trillion miles. Proxima Centauri is over 4 times that distance. So either you're traveling in a generational ship or you live a fucking REALLY long time. This doesn't even factor in the dangers of interstellar travel. Bits of stray matter and big bang jizz whizzing about the universe would number in the billions of billions. Dark matter, rogue black holes, comets, asteroids, stray planets, stray stars, stray galaxies, radiation, etc., etc., etc..
> 
> I don't think I'm the one that needs to "wake the fuck up".



If I told you how many decades I've been here, you wouldn't believe me (6.4). Since you supposedly are aware of ufos, why aren't you aware of alternate propulsion systems, time waves, jump rooms.., oh because you are stuck thinking inside the box, or should I say Matrix?

Hopefully, we can get back to funny stuff


----------



## TheChosen (Oct 15, 2012)

PetFlora said:


> alternate propulsion systems













PetFlora said:


> jump rooms










I'm two out of three


----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 15, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> *Cock Fight!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.................


----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 15, 2012)

guy incognito said:


>


.....................


----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 15, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


>


.....................


----------



## Trousers (Oct 15, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I don't think I'm the one that needs to "wake the fuck up".


----------



## lokie (Oct 15, 2012)

[h=1]Burns and Allen - Uncle Otis[/h][video=youtube;yDCjhLOaNZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDCjhLOaNZI[/video]


----------



## writtin (Oct 15, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> [video=youtube;OmqUlXQCAz8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmqUlXQCAz8[/video]


he obviously didn't hit the bitch hard enough...she was still screaming after.... I agree- if a bitch wants to act like a man, she will get treated like a man. However I would have just thrown the her off the bus and locked the damn door


----------



## lokie (Oct 15, 2012)

writtin said:


> he obviously didn't hit the bitch hard enough...she was still screaming after.... I agree- if a bitch wants to act like a man, she will get treated like a man. However I would have just thrown the her off the bus and locked the damn door


while i do not promote violence i tend to agree.

A physical difference should not be considered as a sheild while an aggressor is on attack.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2012)

lokie said:


> while i do not promote violence i tend to agree. A physical difference should not be considered as a sheild while an aggressor is on attack.


 These folks agree with a certain passion. cn


----------



## herbose (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 15, 2012)

WTF?


----------



## JustCoasting (Oct 15, 2012)

herbose said:


> I was thinking that she's not the brightest bulb but then I remembered that I did something much like that in 1970 when I was in the army. I was standing on the front porch of our barracks alongside my first sergeant. We were looking out over the parade ground at the Presidio of San Francisco after work when he shot me a look. I realized that I didn't have my hat on and reached into my field jacket, pulled it out, and plop goes a fat lid onto the floor. I reached down, picked it up, and put it in my pocket. Top gave me roll eye look and walked away. He coulda hung my ass and til this day I don't know why he didn't. He was not exactly a progressive thinker. I just got lucky, like I have soooo many other times in my life.


He might have just thought that despite the package you were a good man.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2012)

herbose said:


> WTF?


Oh it's Bob! Hi Bob. cn


----------



## herbose (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## writtin (Oct 15, 2012)

lokie said:


> while i do not promote violence i tend to agree.
> 
> A physical difference should not be considered as a sheild while an aggressor is on attack.


I have experience from my childhood dealing with abusive females. The only way I could make them stop was to act the same way they did. If a person is showing agression, and you can overpower that, their side tends to neutralize. In other words, throw the bitch off the bus and lock the door, dont need to punch her in the face though.


----------



## herbose (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 15, 2012)

She'll be back.


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 15, 2012)

PetFlora said:


> If I told you how many decades I've been here, you wouldn't believe me (6.4). Since you supposedly are aware of ufos, why aren't you aware of alternate propulsion systems, time waves, jump rooms.., oh because you are stuck thinking inside the box, or should I say Matrix?
> 
> Hopefully, we can get back to funny stuff


This isn't science fiction. It's reality. And trust me, I'm laughing my ass off.


----------



## Trolling (Oct 15, 2012)

Lmao, I thought I've seen everything on Family Guy, never seen that part.


----------



## herbose (Oct 15, 2012)

BE NICE TO YOUR CAMERAMAN!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 15, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> This isn't science fiction. It's reality. And trust me, I'm laughing my ass off.


i am too, ... http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/136408-nasa-working-on-faster-than-light-travel-says-warp-drives-are-plausible


----------



## herbose (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Oct 15, 2012)

herbose said:


>



I would love to take a shit there on acid


----------



## herbose (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 16, 2012)

[h=2]



Coat hook is shocked and aroused by your behavior[/h]

​


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 16, 2012)

This cracks me up, I don't know why, but it cracks me up.


----------



## lokie (Oct 16, 2012)

herbose said:


> WTF?



doh. the dude tunnels out and LEO is there waiting. that sux.


----------



## herbose (Oct 16, 2012)

herbose said:


> This cracks me up, I don't know why, but it cracks me up.



OMG! No seat belt!


----------



## herbose (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow, that's almost like.....Uhhh.... three quarters of all Americans!


----------



## herbose (Oct 16, 2012)

Pics that make you feel old! (Well....some of us anyway.)


----------



## herbose (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 16, 2012)

I have bad habits older.


cof


----------



## herbose (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## lokie (Oct 16, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> I have bad habits older.
> 
> 
> cof


----------



## herbose (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## PeyoteReligion (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 16, 2012)

lokie said:


>


OMG! It's Sister Thadeus from eight grade! (Notice how I wrote out "eigth"? I learned that from Sister "say hello to my little ruler" Thadeus.)


----------



## herbose (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 16, 2012)

Like a pro!

&#8203;


----------



## herbose (Oct 16, 2012)

I never could figure this sentiment out.


----------



## herbose (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 16, 2012)

Badass!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## neosapien (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;rIS-I6Ka6a8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIS-I6Ka6a8[/video]


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 16, 2012)

This is so fucking true!


----------



## herbose (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 16, 2012)

...................


----------



## Richie LxP (Oct 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;xa-ntmAT8lg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xa-ntmAT8lg[/video]


One of the best fights in history? LOL!


----------



## herbose (Oct 16, 2012)

Not funny....just a really clever idea.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 16, 2012)

^^Do not forget to aim at kid sister. The ejector will do the rest. cn


----------



## herbose (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 17, 2012)

Our housekeeper has asked for a pay increase.
My wife was very upset about this and decided to talk to her about the raise. 
She asked: 'Now Maria, why do you want a Pay increase?'
Maria: 'Well, Senora, there are three reasons why I want an increase.'

The first is that I iron better than you.'
Wife: 'Who said you iron better than me?' 
Maria: 'Your husband said so.'
Wife: 'Oh.' 

Maria: 'The second reason is that I am a better cook than you.' 
Wife: 'Nonsense, who said you were a better cook than me?' 

Maria: 'Your husband did.'
Wife: 'Oh.' 
Maria: 'My third reason is that I am a better lover than you..' 
Wife: (really furious now): 'Did my husband say that as well?' 

Maria: 'No Senora...the gardener did.'
Wife: 'So how much do you want?'


----------



## herbose (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 17, 2012)

&#8203;How could this day possibly get any worse?.....Oh!


----------



## herbose (Oct 17, 2012)

It's true!


----------



## herbose (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 17, 2012)

herbose said:


>


Oh my god! Darth Gayder! 

And his sidekick, URN2DEEP


----------



## herbose (Oct 17, 2012)

Yeah...I was thinking of going Moroccan tonight.


----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 17, 2012)

herbose said:


>


..........


----------



## grnhrvstr (Oct 17, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;7uVb-jnCqd4]http://youtu.be/7uVb-jnCqd4[/video]


----------



## neosapien (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 17, 2012)

grnhrvstr said:


> [video=youtube_share;7uVb-jnCqd4]http://youtu.be/7uVb-jnCqd4[/video]


...............


----------



## squarepush3r (Oct 17, 2012)

*Google Data Centers*


[h=2]Hamina, Finland[/h]    
From Google: "Different data centers offer different amenities. This conference room, inside our Hamina location, is just outside a sauna area which is available for employees whenever they like."

[h=2]The Dalles, Oregon[/h]    
From Google: "Steam rises above the cooling towers in The Dalles data center in Oregon. These plumes of water vapor create a quiet mist at dusk."

[h=2]Council Bluffs, Iowa[/h]    
From Google: "This family of deer have moved in next to our Council Bluffs, Iowa center."

[h=2]The Dalles, Oregon[/h]    
From Google: "Mike Barham swaps out a motherboard. When server parts break, we first try to repair them. If we can't, we break them up into raw materials (steel, plastic, copper, etc.) and recycle the components."

[h=2]Hamina, Finland[/h]    
From Google: "A beautiful landscape forms during winter in Finland, as the gulf ices over and creates a picturesque view."

[h=2]Berkeley County, South Carolina[/h]    
From Google: "In case anything should happen to our data, we have it all backed up. One of the places we back up information is here in our tape library. Robotic arms (visible at the end of the aisle) assist us in loading and unloading tapes when we need to access them."

[h=2]Hamina, Finland[/h]    
From Google: "Server floors like these require massive space and efficient power to run the full family of Google products for the world. Here in Hamina, Finland, we chose to renovate an old paper mill to take advantage of the building's infrastructure as well as its proximity to the Gulf of Finland's cooling waters."

[h=2]Douglas County, Georgia[/h]    
From Google: "Blue LEDs on this row of servers tell us everything is running smoothly. We use LEDs because they are energy efficient, long lasting and bright."

[h=2]The Dalles, Oregon[/h]    
From Google: "These colorful pipes are responsible for carrying water in and out of our Oregon data center. The blue pipes supply cold water and the red pipes return the warm water back to be cooled."

[h=2]Council Bluffs, Iowa[/h]    
From Google: "Inside our campus network room, routers and switches allow our data centers to talk to each other. The fiber optic networks connecting our sites can run at speeds that are more than 200,000 times faster than a typical home Internet connection. The fiber cables run along the yellow cable trays near the ceiling."


----------



## lokie (Oct 18, 2012)

It should be illegal for this guy to reproduce.
[video=youtube;Cd0mOgAfVf8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cd0mOgAfVf8[/video]


----------



## herbose (Oct 18, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> ^^Do not forget to aim at kid sister. The ejector will do the rest. cn


I forgot all about the ejector, that idea might not work so well. Imagine grilled cheese all over the floor.


----------



## herbose (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 18, 2012)

From Thailand of course.


----------



## herbose (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 18, 2012)

Finally we know why!

&#8203;


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 18, 2012)

why is he moving like that .. .like a white t rex

purple monkey dishwasher


----------



## herbose (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 18, 2012)

How "Twilight" should have ended.


----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 18, 2012)

herbose said:


>


....................


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 18, 2012)

The Outdoorsman said:


>


...............


----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 18, 2012)

...................


----------



## herbose (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 18, 2012)

Statutory rape?


----------



## herbose (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## neosapien (Oct 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;dX_1B0w7Hzc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dX_1B0w7Hzc[/video]


----------



## herbose (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 18, 2012)

More statutory rape.


----------



## herbose (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2012)

^^statuary rape
cn


----------



## herbose (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 18, 2012)

herbose said:


>


Remind anybody of the flick "Judge Dredd"?


----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 18, 2012)

herbose said:


> More statutory rape.



That reminds me of a couple friends back in Oregon, sitting in the gas station parking lot drinking a soda one afternoon, when a truck came roaring in, and a very excited younger guy jumped out, asking "Where's the ranger station?!?!?!?!"
"Why?" My friend replied, curious, since it didn't seem the guy was hurt, or running from somebody or anything life threatening.
The guy replied "I just shot this GIANT deer, and I want to have it weighed! I think it might be a record!"
Curious as hell now, my buddy and his friend walk with the guy to look in the back of his rig to see this 'trophy size deer'.
When they got to the truck and looked, my two friends looked at each other, shrugged their shoulders, and proceeded to tell the hunter that the ranger station was just down to the second light, left and he couldn't miss the building on the right.
After the hunter thanked them and pulled away, my two guys looked at each other and said "Do you think we should have told him that was a moose and moose are not in season yet?"


----------



## budlover13 (Oct 18, 2012)

imchucky666 said:


> That reminds me of a couple friends back in Oregon, sitting in the gas station parking lot drinking a soda one afternoon, when a truck came roaring in, and a very excited younger guy jumped out, asking "Where's the ranger station?!?!?!?!"
> "Why?" My friend replied, curious, since it didn't seem the guy was hurt, or running from somebody or anything life threatening.
> The guy replied "I just shot this GIANT deer, and I want to have it weighed! I think it might be a record!"
> Curious as hell now, my buddy and his friend walk with the guy to look in the back of his rig to see this 'trophy size deer'.
> ...


i once witnessed two black labs humping on the front lawn of a local Sizzler restaurant while eating lunch. 

i made sure to point it out to everyone in the restaurant


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## smok3h (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 19, 2012)

WTF...........[video=youtube;vIA-Huc-haY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIA-Huc-haY[/video]


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## Ganjapussy (Oct 19, 2012)

What's the difference between a redneck and a hillbilly?
Rednecks have more teeth!!!!

How do you starve a black person?
Put his food stamps in his work boots

How do you name a new born Asian?
Throw pots and pans down the strairs

What do all white people have in common?
We all smoke pot

Happy daze!


----------



## tuffles (Oct 19, 2012)

Bad lip reading of the first debate

[video=facebook;374653729284320]http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=374653729284320[/video]


----------



## Trousers (Oct 19, 2012)

Ganjapussy said:


> What's the difference between a redneck and a hillbilly?
> Rednecks have more teeth!!!!
> 
> How do you starve a black person?
> ...


----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 19, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


>


.................


----------



## smok3h (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## lokie (Oct 20, 2012)

love the turtle.

[video=youtube;99G_7cW1Pxs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99G_7cW1Pxs[/video]

totally looks like


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 20, 2012)

[youtube]rPZNjtODzFI[/youtube]


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;QrlTijuhVOA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=QrlTijuhVOA[/video] stay high


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;qB7pgt590hY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=qB7pgt590hY[/video]
I don't know why this is so funny to me but it is... stay high


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 20, 2012)

I found these four pics ...





















under the delightful caption "The Sybian is COLD!" cn


----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 20, 2012)

shrxhky420 said:


> [video=youtube;qB7pgt590hY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=qB7pgt590hY[/video]
> I don't know why this is so funny to me but it is... stay high


Does anybody have the youtube pic like this clip showing Casey Anthony looking at her attorney, and somebody had put the caption in with her saying 'You, sir, are in for one helluva blowjob'


----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 20, 2012)

cannabineer said:


>


BWAHAHAHAHA I didn't know they had those back then......... Kinda put Fred out of business....
Dam CN, you get some good ones.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 20, 2012)

imchucky666 said:


> BWAHAHAHAHA I didn't know they had those back then......... Kinda put Fred out of business....
> Dam CN, you get some good ones.


Thank you! I'd like to caption it "Why does this thing smell like Barney?" Either Barney, evil lol. cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 20, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Thank you! I'd like to caption it "Why does this thing smell like Barney Frank?" cn


ohhhhhhh!!! The visual you just forced on me was disturbing!!! I need to wash my mind out with bleach, now. 

I used a little poetic license on your quote.


----------



## jpill (Oct 20, 2012)

estesj said:


> Got to check this funny ass shit out!YouTube - Everest College Commercial - Hood Variant


 enrolling in Everest up'd my pimp game 2000% Niggah (1:04)


----------



## BigNate (Oct 20, 2012)

f


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 20, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> ohhhhhhh!!! The visual you just forced on me was disturbing!!! I need to wash my mind out with bleach, now.
> 
> I used a little poetic license on your quote.


Barney's frank???  cn

Obligatory hyperlame vid. 
[video=youtube;_PaRl7Q9_Zk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PaRl7Q9_Zk[/video]


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;DPK_ij0llc8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=DPK_ij0llc8[/video]
Like a boss.


----------



## lokie (Oct 20, 2012)

pussy! all pussies.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 20, 2012)

Fungus Gnat said:


> [video=youtube;DPK_ij0llc8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=DPK_ij0llc8[/video]
> Like a boss.


In Russia, mouse catches cat.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 21, 2012)

lokie said:


> pussy! all pussies.


All? Me? Well, I am what i eat! Hug ug ug ug


----------



## herbose (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 21, 2012)

Tabasco ad


----------



## herbose (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## lokie (Oct 21, 2012)

I liked the first rap version better but this is ok.

[video=youtube;-uwY3sjqYX0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uwY3sjqYX0[/video]


----------



## herbose (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 21, 2012)

If you can reach!


----------



## herbose (Oct 21, 2012)

What happened to Winter Woman? I was a big fan of her posts. Just taking a little break I hope.
I saw a post from fdd2blk a little while ago, is he back from hell? We used to be neighbors, I learned that on his "$200 volcano" post when he had his police scanner on and there was a report of a crash on Stony Point Road. Gotta go, it's dinner time.


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 21, 2012)

herbose said:


> What happened to Winter Woman? I was a big fan of her posts. Just taking a little break I hope.


She will be on the road until the 24th. She was driving a prototype to Denver with a sidetrip to Detroit on her way back home.


----------



## gioua (Oct 21, 2012)

VILEPLUME said:


> As dumb as his hair is, props for him for doing his own thing.


Love the guy!! He is getting more and more appearances on other shows on the H2 channel.


----------



## budlover13 (Oct 21, 2012)

...............


----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 21, 2012)

herbose said:


>


..................


----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 21, 2012)

herbose said:


>


----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 21, 2012)

...........


----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 21, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> She will be on the road until the 24th. She was driving a prototype to Denver with a sidetrip to Detroit on her way back home.


I found video. cn

[video=youtube;-eU8j4MeJ4I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eU8j4MeJ4I[/video]


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Oct 22, 2012)

&#8203;.............


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## srh88 (Oct 22, 2012)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


"in our house we dont cry over spilled milk, baby"


----------



## ebgood (Oct 22, 2012)

...........


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 22, 2012)

That punch-the-baby gif is creepy imo. cn


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 22, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> That punch-the-baby gif is creepy imo. cn


Lighten up, Francis. 
[video=youtube;Ts3TtQ_EmyY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=Ts3TtQ_EmyY[/video]


----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 22, 2012)

Stonerman Enoch said:


> View attachment 2382209
> &#8203;.............


.........................


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 22, 2012)

Stonerman Enoch said:


> View attachment 2382209
> &#8203;.............


Yall laughing now,but IF and EVER I do go to chicago,I'm hittin him up,certain parts of chicago are war zones.


----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 22, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> Yall laughing now,but IF and EVER I do go to chicago,I'm hittin him up,certain parts of chicago are war zones.


Good....... Maybe you can beat some sense into him.
I'm not laughing with him, I'm laughing AT them.
I don't see how people like that can do shit like that ad, then usually they are the first ones to complain that they are treated differently than others, not thinking it might have something to do with the way they act and present themselves.


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Oct 22, 2012)

shrxhky420 said:


> [video=youtube;qB7pgt590hY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=qB7pgt590hY[/video]
> I don't know why this is so funny to me but it is... stay high


dudee whats up???


----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 22, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;7ky7rbs8BBc]http://youtu.be/7ky7rbs8BBc[/video]
................


----------



## Trolling (Oct 23, 2012)

imchucky666 said:


> Good....... Maybe you can beat some sense into him.
> I'm not laughing with him, I'm laughing AT them.
> I don't see how people like that can do shit like that ad, then usually they are the first ones to complain that they are treated differently than others, not thinking it might have something to do with the way they act and present themselves.


I'm sure it's probably a joke lol, I can't see people actually using this service seriously.


----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 23, 2012)

Trolling said:


> I'm sure it's probably a joke lol, I can't see people actually using this service seriously.


It sounded like a joke, but you know as well as I do, there are people THAT stupid out there.


----------



## Trousers (Oct 23, 2012)

You two should fuck.


----------



## TheChosen (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## ebgood (Oct 23, 2012)

maybe its just the wake n bake but my cheeks are sore as hell. been laughing for like 20 min straight so far...

[video=youtube_share;dX_1B0w7Hzc]http://youtu.be/dX_1B0w7Hzc[/video]


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 23, 2012)

ebgood said:


> maybe its just the wake n bake but my cheeks are sore as hell. been laughing for like 20 min straight so far...
> 
> [video=youtube_share;dX_1B0w7Hzc]http://youtu.be/dX_1B0w7Hzc[/video]


LOL, I just posted this in the Politics section, great vid!

"So rich and white, its like I'm runnin' against a cheese cake!"


----------



## sunni (Oct 23, 2012)

View attachment 2383836View attachment 2383837


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## ebgood (Oct 23, 2012)

vileplume said:


> lol, i just posted this in the politics section, great vid!
> 
> "so rich and white, its like i'm runnin' against a cheese cake!"


eagle!!! Caw!!


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 24, 2012)

Bratmobile is epic, as is the improvised sandal. 

WW is back! Time for teh thread to return to five-star status. cn


----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 24, 2012)

..............


----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 24, 2012)

...............


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 24, 2012)

imchucky666 said:


> ...............View attachment 2385143


The best one by far.


----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 24, 2012)

I know this is an old one, but it's still cute.[video=youtube_share;-IcGvBE5xfg]http://youtu.be/-IcGvBE5xfg[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 24, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> The best one by far.


I'd make a teenytiny headstone for it that says "double-clicked". cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 24, 2012)

................


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 24, 2012)

ouch....


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 24, 2012)

*Love Story*
 ​ I will seek and find you.​ ​ I shall take you to bed and have my way with you.​ ​ I will make you ache, shake & sweat until you moan & groan.​ ​ I will make you beg for mercy, beg for me to stop.​ ​ I will exhaust you to the point that you will be relieved when I'm finished with you.​ ​ And, when I am finished, you will be weak for days.​ ​ All my love,​ ​ The Flu​


----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 24, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> The best one by far.


I looked at that probably 4 times, even with the caption 'look, I brought you something' before I noticed the mouse


----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 24, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 2385190................


When I was younger, a friend and I used to spend the night fishing off his dad's party boat when we had a charter the next day.
If we ran out of bait, we would toss over m1000's and shock the bait fish then scoop them up with a net.


----------



## lokie (Oct 25, 2012)

imchucky666 said:


> I looked at that probably 4 times, even with the caption 'look, I brought you something' before I noticed the mouse


I never thought about animals and if they have emotions.
In that cat pic it sure looks like he is proud of himself.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 25, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 2385190................


so is the other guy in the front also holding a grenade? looks like it flies at the cameraman.


----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 25, 2012)

Actually, it looks like it comes from a little further outboard and further forward than where the second guy is, but who knows......... 
All I can say is they should be thankful that pitiful dinghy is kevlar. LOL
The design makes me wonder 'is this what Boston Whaler would look like if Greenpeace made them?"


----------



## lokie (Oct 25, 2012)

One of these things is not like ...





That's racist. lol


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 25, 2012)

lokie said:


> I never thought about animals and if they have emotions.
> In that cat pic it sure looks like he is proud of himself.


I think they do, although I definitely think dogs are better at expressing them.
I can easily tell when my dog is happy, sad, or worried.


----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 25, 2012)

lokie said:


> One of these things is not like ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see the token Hispanic, and the token White girl, where's the token ornamental?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 25, 2012)

hahah see the kid up top stealing a cheeky kiss lmao


----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 25, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


>


................


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 25, 2012)

http://youtu.be/eEJGk8qfAgI


----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 25, 2012)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> http://youtu.be/eEJGk8qfAgI


That guy's makeup and tats reminds me of an Ozzy Osbourne wannabe.


----------



## herbose (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 25, 2012)

Looks like they're trying to do their own 'Wizard of Oz', but I don't see anybody dressed as a flying monkey.


----------



## herbose (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 25, 2012)

^^guy has my dollar for originality. My kind of humor. cn


----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 25, 2012)

herbose said:


>


His friend.......


----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 25, 2012)

...........


----------



## srh88 (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## D3monic (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 25, 2012)

................


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 25, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 2386677................


----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 25, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 2386677................


............


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 26, 2012)

^^^^^^


----------



## muchogood (Oct 27, 2012)

herbose said:


> What happened to Winter Woman? I was a big fan of her posts. Just taking a little break I hope.
> I saw a post from fdd2blk a little while ago, is he back from hell? We used to be neighbors, I learned that on his "$200 volcano" post when he had his police scanner on and there was a report of a crash on Stony Point Road. Gotta go, it's dinner time.



You close to me?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## dangledo (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 27, 2012)

......................


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Oct 27, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 2388745
> ......................


you don't know how well this describes someone I know. Ill have to send this


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 28, 2012)

...................


----------



## patlpp (Oct 28, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 2389345...................


Keep it up WW, I'll start throwin spider piks out there!!


----------



## lokie (Oct 28, 2012)

patlpp said:


> Keep it up WW, I'll start throwin spider piks out there!!



nom? got chocolate?


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 28, 2012)

patlpp said:


> Keep it up WW, I'll start throwin spider piks out there!!


BOO!


----------



## PuffinChronic (Oct 28, 2012)

When I read this I laughed the whole way through, I'm sure some of you have read it already but I thought I'd "bump" it 



if.I.grow.it.theywillcome said:


> Okay, so it&#8217;s your very first grow ever, right? Here is what you need to do. First things first....buy the most expensive seeds you can find. And as many of them as you can, because you are going to kill them by the dozens&#8230;I can't stress this enough. Then you need to put it in a wet paper towel to germinate it. You should check on them every fifteen minutes or sooner to see if they have germinated yet. The second it does you need to have bought the most expensive soil and nutes and hired a shaman (trust me; he is worth it) directly from germination you need to get them in the soil after reading about 600 hours on the internet whether you should plant with the root tip up or down (reading should be done before hand) As soon as you get them in the soil you soak it with water and as much nutes as you can and have the shaman bless it. Then you lift it above your head like the sword of He-Man and dance around and think of all the great smoke and money you are going to have for the rest of your life off this one plant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## lokie (Oct 28, 2012)

herbose said:


>


----------



## lokie (Oct 28, 2012)

lokie said:


>



im not gay but that dude is sharp to look at.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 28, 2012)

The Brits do it best. 







Bodyform's response:

[video=youtube;Bpy75q2DDow]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bpy75q2DDow[/video]


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 28, 2012)

"Snaps the pencil" lmao


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 28, 2012)

..........


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 28, 2012)

lokie said:


> im not gay but that dude is sharp to look at.


Well he _is_ gay so I'm sure he appreciates the compliment.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 28, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Well he _is_ gay so I'm sure he appreciates the compliment.


I was gonna say this but not sure if he knew


----------



## dangledo (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Trousers (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## PuffinChronic (Oct 29, 2012)

Trousers said:


>


Brutal! lmao


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Oct 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Well he _is_ gay so I'm sure he appreciates the compliment.


WHAT?! Magneto and Gandolf are both gay? I was okay with Dumbledore being gay, but this is a travesty!


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 29, 2012)

PeyoteReligion said:


> WHAT?! Magneto and Gandolf are both gay? I was okay with Dumbledore being gay, but this is a travesty!


umm... So is Captain Picard. He's a big ol' flamer.


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2012)

WARNING: READING INVOLVED IN THIS JOKE.

At the end of the tax year, the Tax office sent an inspector to 
audit the books of a local hospital.
While the agent was checking the books he turned to the Accountant 
of the Hospital and said, "I notice you buy a lot of bandages. What 
do you do with the end of the roll when there's too little left to 
be of any use?"

"Good question," noted the Accountant. "We save them up and send 
them back to the bandage company and every now and then they send us 
a free box of bandages."

"Oh," replied the auditor, somewhat disappointed that his unusual 
question had a practical answer.

But on he went, in his obnoxious way. "What about all these plaster 
purchases? What do you do with what's left over after setting a cast 
on a patient?"

"Ah, yes," replied the Hospital Accountant, realizing that the 
inspector was trying to trap him with an unanswerable question. "We 
save it and send it back to the manufacturer, and every now and then 
they send us a free package of plaster."

"I see," replied the auditor, thinking hard about how he could 
fluster the know-it-all Accountant.

"Well," he went on, "What do you do with all the leftover foreskins 
from the circumcisions you perform?"

"Here, too, we do not waste," answered the Accountant. "What we do 
is save all the little foreskins and send them to the Tax Office, 
and about once a year they send us a complete prick!"


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;zcBE8HEAyi4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcBE8HEAyi4[/video]....................


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Oct 29, 2012)

friction welding

[video=youtube;5JbnDXw-0pM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=5JbnDXw-0pM[/video]


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Oct 29, 2012)

&#8203;............


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 29, 2012)

[video]http://izismile.com/2012/10/26/wtf_idiot_thinks_sunglasses_are_a_shoe.html[/video]


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 29, 2012)

^^ I lol'd into my pants. cn


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 29, 2012)

MojoRison said:


> [video]http://izismile.com/2012/10/26/wtf_idiot_thinks_sunglasses_are_a_shoe.html[/video]


Was the missing shoe on the face in place of the glasses? It is apparent that person can't see shit.


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 29, 2012)

Just another duck face.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 29, 2012)

Some good great and bad ones


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## ebgood (Oct 29, 2012)

..........


----------



## herbose (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## budlover13 (Oct 30, 2012)

herbose said:


>


Why not Small Fries?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFqbY_fAGnU

*Sorry for the shameless plug for a local musician. i like this song though


----------



## lokie (Oct 30, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> ^^ I lol'd into my pants. cn


May we inquire as to why your face was in .. un never mind. lol


----------



## herbose (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 30, 2012)

&#8203;..........


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 30, 2012)

That's how it happened......true story!


----------



## herbose (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 30, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> View attachment 2391733
> &#8203;..........


----------



## herbose (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## lokie (Oct 30, 2012)

just wow. you think thats prison shit or photo shop? it hurts me me to look at it


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 30, 2012)

Take a guess who this is.


----------



## herbose (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 30, 2012)

Scented markers....hell yeah!


----------



## herbose (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 30, 2012)

herbose said:


> Take a guess who this is.


ok, who is it.


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 30, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> ok, who is it.


Zach Galifianakis


----------



## herbose (Oct 30, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> ok, who is it.


Some hints:
Bushy beard
Gray t-shirt
Satchel
Rufies


----------



## herbose (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 30, 2012)

[h=1]Spongebob &#8211; The Later Years[/h]


----------



## herbose (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 30, 2012)

*These are actual comments made by South Carolina Troopers
that were taken off their car videos: 


1. "You know, stop lights don't come any redder than the one you just went through." 

2. "Relax, the handcuffs are tight because they're new. They'll stretch after you wear them a while." 

3. "If you take your hands off the car, I'll make your birth certificate a worthless document." (My Favorite) 

4. "If you run, you'll only go to jail tired." 

5. "Can you run faster than 1200 feet per second? Because that's the speed of the bullet that'll be chasing you." (LOVE IT) 

6. "You don't know how fast you were going? I guess that means I can write anything I want to on the ticket, huh?" 

7. "Yes, sir, you can talk to the shift supervisor, but I don't think it will help. Oh, did I mention that I'm the shift supervisor?" 

8. "Warning! You want a warning? O.K, I'm warning you not to do that again or I'll give you another ticket." 

9. "The answer to this last question will determine whether you are drunk or not. Was Mickey Mouse a cat or a dog?" 

10. "Fair? You want me to be fair? Listen, fair is a place where you go to ride on rides, eat cotton candy and corn dogs." 

11. "Yeah, we have a quota. Two more tickets and my wife gets a toaster oven." 

12. "In God we trust; all others we run through NCIC." ( National Crime Information Center ) 

13. "Just how big were those 'two beers' you say you had?" 

14. "No sir, we don't have quotas anymore. We used to, but now we're allowed to write as many tickets as we can." 

15 "I'm glad to hear that the Chief (of Police) is a personal friend of yours. So you know someone who can post your bail." 

AND THE WINNER IS:* 



*16. "You didn't think we give pretty women tickets?* *You're right, we don't. Sign here."*


----------



## herbose (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Oct 30, 2012)

Masturbation pics! LOL! They are smiling really hard! Lol!

Look! He's a lefty!







So is this chick!


----------



## herbose (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 30, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> *These are actual comments made by South Carolina Troopers
> that were taken off their car videos:
> 
> 
> ...


My favorite. I would love to see that video lol


----------



## herbose (Oct 30, 2012)

Now those pigs are fucked!


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 30, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> *These are actual comments made by South Carolina Troopers
> that were taken off their car videos:
> 
> 
> ...


Epic reply I found on some hunting site this was posted;

Beautiful and reminded me of somethng that happend to me in the early 70's when I was stationed at MCAS Beaufort, SC. I few of us were out riding around with another Marine in his beat up Chevy Chevelle and were pulled over by a SC police officer. The LEO walks up to the driver window and very politely and professionally said "May I see your license, sir"? To which L/Cpl. Knucklehead retorted "Can I see your gun, officer"? He did get to see it and we had to walk back to the air station. True story.


----------



## herbose (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Oct 30, 2012)

LOL! A little 'up close and personal time' between rounds!


----------



## herbose (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## lokie (Oct 30, 2012)

The Outdoorsman said:


> My favorite. I would love to see that video lol


bet it would not help his chances if he said Steam boat Willy.
[video=youtube;BBgghnQF6E4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBgghnQF6E4[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 30, 2012)

My husband has a new name for my evening Pina Colada, something that started when we moved down here . The new name is:

Penis Coladus 

And he thinks he's cute.


----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 30, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> My husband has a new name for my evening Pina Colada, something that started when we moved down here . The new name is:
> 
> Penis Coladus
> 
> And he thinks he's cute.


My drinks never stay around long enough to deserve names longer than shot, second shot, third shot, etc.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 30, 2012)

lokie said:


> May we inquire as to why your face was in .. un never mind. lol


Basically, those pics weren't lol, but eek. Nothing deeper. Blind date in the last one especially had sphincter-relaxing qualities. cn


----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 30, 2012)

...............


----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 30, 2012)

.............


----------



## lokie (Oct 30, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> My husband has a new name for my evening Pina Colada, something that started when we moved down here . The new name is:
> 
> Penis Coladus
> 
> And he thinks he's cute.



does he stir it with the special swizzle stick?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 30, 2012)

lokie said:


> does he stir it with the special swizzle stick?


... that's not the best way to get that signature nutty flavor. cn


----------



## lokie (Oct 30, 2012)

herbose said:


>


actually its a bit more like this 





withe these strown about for effect.



And thid one freaks me out.


----------



## lokie (Oct 30, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> ... that's not the best way to get that signature nutty flavor. cn


true but I am sure there are creative ways to stave off frostbite.


----------



## PetFlora (Oct 31, 2012)

herbose said:


>


All political corporate sponsors are scum. They move back and forth between their monster entities and politics


----------



## PetFlora (Oct 31, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> My husband has a new name for my evening Pina Colada, something that started when we moved down here . The new name is:
> 
> Penis Coladus
> 
> And he thinks he's cute.


You should expect that when marrying a college boy


----------



## herbose (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 31, 2012)

lokie said:


> does he stir it with the special swizzle stick?


Well now, he hasn't so far, but now that you brought it up....


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 31, 2012)

*A crusty old Navy Master Chief found himself at a gala event hosted by a local liberal arts college. 

There was no shortage of young idealistic ladies in attendance, one of whom approached the Master Chief for conversation. 

"Excuse me Master Chief, but you seem to be a very serious man. Is something bothering you?"*
*
"Negative ma'am. Just serious by nature."

The young lady looked at his awards and decorations and said "It looks like you've seen a lot of deployments." 

"Yes ma'am, a lot of deployments."

The young lady, tiring of trying to start up a conversation, said, "You know, you should lighten up. Relax and enjoy yourself."

The Master Chief just stared at her in his serious manner. 

Finally the young lady said, "You know, I hope you don't take this the wrong way, but when was the last time you had sex?"

"1955, ma'am"

"Well, there you go. No wander you're so serious. You really need to chill out! I mean, no sex since 1955?" She took his hand and led him to a private room where she proceeded to "relax" him several times. 

Afterwards, panting for breath, she leaned against his bare cheat and said, "Wow, you sure didn't forget much since 1955."

The Master Chief said, after glancing at his watch, "I hope not, it's only 2130 now."*


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 31, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


>


HEY! Who stole the clothes off of Gangapussy's avatar?


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 31, 2012)

Yikes! He looks like he came right out of StarWars


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 31, 2012)

herbose said:


>


Sometimes when I read these quotes about "art degrees" or "art students" I wonder who gave up on their dream? I would take a low income job I love over a good income job that I hate.


----------



## guy incognito (Oct 31, 2012)

VILEPLUME said:


> Sometimes when I read these quotes about "art degrees" or "art students" I wonder who gave up on their dream? I would take a low income job I love over a good income job that I hate.


They didn't give up on them, they just changed the status to a hobby and pursued a more reasonable profession where the degree has practical applications.


----------



## sunni (Oct 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;8m51QglsMnI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8m51QglsMnI&amp;feature=related[/video] lollolol


----------



## Logges (Oct 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;sQr3r2uj4iI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQr3r2uj4iI&amp;feature=g-u-u[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 31, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> Yikes! He looks like he came right out of StarWars


Yes, the "Ewoks" I think they were..............
No offense WW., not directed towards you.


----------



## lokie (Oct 31, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> Well now, he hasn't so far, but now that you brought it up....



just don't take his word for it. he will tea bag your drink just for his own maniacal purposes.



> special effects left to your open imagination


----------



## herbose (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Nov 1, 2012)

Santa Cruise


----------



## herbose (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Nov 1, 2012)

Meanwhile in Japan.....


----------



## herbose (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 1, 2012)

herbose said:


>


Adam Siska everyone:


----------



## herbose (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 1, 2012)

My *ex-wife* started taking flying lessons about the time our divorce started and she got her license shortly before our divorce was final, later that same year. 

Yesterday afternoon, she narrowly escaped injury in the aircraft she was piloting when she was forced to make an emergency landing in Southern Tennessee because of bad weather. Thank God our kids were with me at the Beach House this weekend.The absence of a post-crash fire was likely due to insufficient fuel on board. No one on the ground was injured.Photographs below were taken at the scene show the extent of damage to her aircraft. 
She was very lucky.


----------



## herbose (Nov 1, 2012)

The Blue Dragon


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## Trousers (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## imchucky666 (Nov 1, 2012)

herbose said:


>


I saw that one before, just so wrong.


----------



## imchucky666 (Nov 1, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> My *ex-wife* started taking flying lessons about the time our divorce started and she got her license shortly before our divorce was final, later that same year.
> 
> Yesterday afternoon, she narrowly escaped injury in the aircraft she was piloting when she was forced to make an emergency landing in Southern Tennessee because of bad weather. Thank God our kids were with me at the Beach House this weekend.The absence of a post-crash fire was likely due to insufficient fuel on board. No one on the ground was injured.Photographs below were taken at the scene show the extent of damage to her aircraft.
> She was very lucky.
> ...


This was a good one, (I think I also posted it a few pages back in your absence), but still good.


----------



## imchucky666 (Nov 1, 2012)

.............


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Nov 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;Aaxk4Na40Wc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=Aaxk4Na40Wc#![/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 1, 2012)

I think these guys must be brothers. cn


----------



## imchucky666 (Nov 1, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I think these guys must be brothers. cn


Damn horny fruit LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 1, 2012)

and a great source of put-assium! cn


----------



## imchucky666 (Nov 1, 2012)

..............


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 1, 2012)

Can you spot the marmot? These large ground squirrels don't have fluffy tails but will whistle loudly, especially when startled, which totally blows their cover. I_mage by Photo Phiend

_


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 1, 2012)

View attachment 2394960

How many mountain goats?


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 1, 2012)

View attachment 2394963

View attachment 2394964

View attachment 2394965

What do you see?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 1, 2012)

Dang, WW. Those are candidates for the Beautiful thread.

I couldn't spot the marmot, but i saw the rock chuck at once! Once a varmint hunter, always a varmint hunter. cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 1, 2012)

View attachment 2394969

View attachment 2394971


I can't find the Grey Heron below

View attachment 2394970

I found it!


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 1, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 2394969
> 
> View attachment 2394971
> 
> ...


Once a Heron user ... always a Heron user. ~cackle~ He's *just* right and up from the photo's precise center.

That flatfish reminds me of something I saw while snorkeling on my honeymoon. (Guess who didn't wear a T-shirt. Neither of us could lie on our back for a week, which on a honeymoon is tough.) I found one of those tropical flatfish ... basically a perfect patch of sand, but with eyes and these arresting bright blue circles. I played a brief game of Bother with him, and at one point he swam from sand over a dark gravel patch. I am not sure if I am remembering this right, but I almost *swear* that as he swam over the dividing line ... the part of his body over the rocks was dark, but the part still over sand didn't change. In retrospect, I'm not convinced I saw that because a fish's vision is effectively a point sense ... no way for the animal to track the transition. But the speed of his color/pattern changes was awesome. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 1, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 2394965
> 
> What do you see?


I see three ants elopin' and one very large spider. cn



























(Bet you looked.)


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 1, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I see three ants elopin' and one very large spider. cn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I absolutely looked... just incase.


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 1, 2012)

CN, About zipper face. It was really hard to keep it on. With all the glue the whole length of your face and the heavy makeup to make it blend in you always knew it was there, not the best of feelings. 

Now the breaded cat should be fun.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 1, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> CN, About zipper face. It was really hard to keep it on. With all the glue the whole length of your face and the heavy makeup to make it blend in you always knew it was there, not the best of feelings.
> 
> Now the breaded cat should be fun.


Oh I'll bet it was uncomfy as all get-out. When my sisters and I were kids, we'd steal some of momma's clear gel face mask and make a game out of toughing it out the longest as it dried and became increasingly uncomfy.

But I'll wager that all the offers of sex from guys you barely knew made it all worthwhile. cn






This guy looks like Stitch with the itch.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Nov 1, 2012)

Beaver 

grasshopper

deer


----------



## imchucky666 (Nov 1, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Beaver
> 
> grasshopper
> 
> deer


Ohh! Ooh! Mr. Kotter!!! I know!!!!!!
Different positions!

No?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 1, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Beaver
> 
> grasshopper
> 
> deer


beaver?


----------



## patlpp (Nov 1, 2012)

Wynona's Beaver?


----------



## srh88 (Nov 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;aYDfwUJzYQg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYDfwUJzYQg[/video]

the music behind the crazy lyrics is completely awesome  and i wish i had one of those costumes last night


----------



## timbo123 (Nov 1, 2012)

I like beaver.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Nov 1, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> beaver?



iPhone image is small i can see now that its a elephant . oh, now would mean on my computer


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 2, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> iPhone image is small i can see now that its a elephant . oh, now would mean on my computer



easy mistake to make. i guess. :/


----------



## imchucky666 (Nov 2, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> iPhone image is small i can see now that its a elephant . oh, now would mean on my computer


Elephant on computer=new computer LOL


----------



## herbose (Nov 2, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> Can you spot the marmot? These large ground squirrels don't have fluffy tails but will whistle loudly, especially when startled, which totally blows their cover. I_mage by Photo Phiend
> 
> _
> 
> View attachment 2394938


I never did find the marmot.


----------



## herbose (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Nov 2, 2012)

Once there was a beautiful woman who loved to work in her vegetable garden, but no matter what she did, she couldn't get her tomatoes to ripen. 

Admiring her neighbour's garden, which had beautiful bright red tomatoes, she went one day and enquired of him his secret. 

"It's really quite simple," the old man explained. "Twice each day, in the morning and in the evening, I expose myself in front of the tomatoes and they turn red with embarrassment." 

Desperate for the perfect garden, she tried his advice and proceeded to expose herself to her plants twice daily. 

Two weeks passed and her neighbour stopped by to check her progress. "So", he asked, "Any luck with your tomatoes?" 

"No", she replied excitedly, "But you should see the size of my cucumbers!"


----------



## herbose (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 2, 2012)

herbose said:


> I never did find the marmot.


----------



## imchucky666 (Nov 2, 2012)

herbose said:


>


Hard as I try, I'm still not getting compact car mileage


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 2, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


>


Label the rest of the field ENvarmint. cn


----------



## imchucky666 (Nov 2, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Label the rest of the field ENvarmint. cn


There goes that southern drawl again LOL


----------



## imchucky666 (Nov 2, 2012)

...............


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 2, 2012)

herbose said:


>


lol!! that's classic


----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 2, 2012)

herbose said:


> I never did find the marmot.




Here ya go...


----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 2, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Label the rest of the field ENvarmint. cn


You beat me to it. I just posted a marked pick and yours came in first.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 2, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> You beat me to it. I just posted a marked pick and yours came in first.


The credit goes to Carne for that. My tech savvy extends as far as trying to iron with my monitor. cn


----------



## gioua (Nov 2, 2012)

Uncle Pirate said:


> [video=youtube;Aaxk4Na40Wc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=Aaxk4Na40Wc#![/video]


OK this was just fun!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 2, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> The credit goes to Carne for that. My tech savvy extends as far as trying to iron with my monitor. cn


I don't see why that would not work. A flat screen equals flat clothes.


----------



## guy incognito (Nov 2, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> I don't see why that would not work. A flat screen equals flat clothes.


but 'neer is orb shaped.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 2, 2012)

guy incognito said:


> but 'neer is orb shaped.


Thank goodness that's not "bro" spelled backwards. 
Actually, my stomach just recommended a nutritional sortie. "Orb", quoth Gaster. cn


----------



## imchucky666 (Nov 2, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> The credit goes to Carne for that. My tech savvy extends as far as trying to iron with my monitor. cn


I have to say, that's a better idea than letting the motorpool do your pressing........


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## imchucky666 (Nov 2, 2012)

cannabineer said:


>


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHHA
"Ironwoman"?
Boy, does she look pissed!!!!!!
And a short cord (fuse) to boot!


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 2, 2012)

imchucky666 said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHHA
> "Ironwoman"?
> Boy, does she look steamed!!!!!!
> And a short cord (fuse) to boot!


Litely edited. cn


----------



## imchucky666 (Nov 2, 2012)

But, if she's out of water, is she just "smokin'"?





Personally, I LIKE hot ladies


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;M_OqprX7148]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_OqprX7148[/video]


----------



## herbose (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Nov 3, 2012)

Disappointment


----------



## neosapien (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Nov 3, 2012)

Irony


----------



## herbose (Nov 3, 2012)

Trippy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=-_1MvSWL1e4


----------



## herbose (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 3, 2012)

I know it's not funny but I like it


----------



## herbose (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Nov 3, 2012)

What you see vs what animals see


----------



## herbose (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Nov 3, 2012)

The Dictator


----------



## herbose (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 3, 2012)

You can do better than that ^


----------



## herbose (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 3, 2012)

*&#8203;Designated Decoy*

One night a police officer was stalking out a particularly rowdy bar for possible violations of the driving-under-the-influence laws. At closing time, he saw a fellow stumble out of the bar, trip on the curb and try his keys on five different cars before he found his. Then sat in the front seat fumbling around with his keys for several minutes. Everyone else left the bar and drove off. Finally as he started his engine and began to pull away the police officer stopped the driver, read him his rights and administered the Breathalyzer test.

The results showed a reading of 0.0 The puzzled officer demanded to know how that could be.

The driver replied, "Tonight I'm the designated decoy."


----------



## srh88 (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## srh88 (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## srh88 (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## Trousers (Nov 3, 2012)

srh88 said:


>


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## Uncle Pirate (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## imchucky666 (Nov 3, 2012)

srh88 said:


>


World war eleven?
The female hand with the wallet looked like Wilma Flintstone with the bracelet, but I think I remember that scene from the Jetsons.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 3, 2012)

Definitely Jetsons. Wilma's was three rocks, and it went around the neck. cn


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Nov 3, 2012)

imchucky666 said:


> World war eleven?
> The female hand with the wallet looked like Wilma Flintstone with the bracelet, but I think I remember that scene from the Jetsons.



youngen right here ^^^^

[video=youtube;FyinD6ZDqeg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=FyinD6ZDqeg[/video]


----------



## imchucky666 (Nov 3, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Definitely Jetsons. Wilma's was three rocks, and it went around the neck. cn


That's right.... Wilma had the pearl necklace.


----------



## imchucky666 (Nov 3, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> youngen right here ^^^^
> 
> [video=youtube;FyinD6ZDqeg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=FyinD6ZDqeg[/video]


I wish I was still a young 'un.


----------



## imchucky666 (Nov 3, 2012)

Things were so much simpler when we had no idea what the real world was, no responsibilities, no worries, do chores, go to school, let mom and dad take care of bills, shopping, driving, fixing............


----------



## herbose (Nov 4, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol!! that's classic


That's called bukcake!


----------



## herbose (Nov 4, 2012)

The Outdoorsman said:


> You can do better than that ^



I hit a little dry patch there.


----------



## herbose (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## er0senin (Nov 4, 2012)

Leothwyn said:


>



Mr Hankey??


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 4, 2012)

..........


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 4, 2012)

............


----------



## pen47Tex (Nov 4, 2012)

Wanna get away?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 4, 2012)

herbose said:


> That's called bukcake!


Yep! It is one of those things that started off sounding like a good idea, but it is a sticky situation to get out of.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;WoSSvLpXWpM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoSSvLpXWpM[/video]


----------



## ctwalrus (Nov 4, 2012)

srh88 said:


>



holy fuck
hardflip lateflip. 
most of you have no idea the difficulty


----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 4, 2012)

ctwalrus said:


> holy fuck
> hardflip lateflip.
> most of you have no idea the difficulty


I don't skate board, but I see the difficulty. One slight wrong touch on the board can send it anywhere but where the rider wants it to be.


----------



## imchucky666 (Nov 4, 2012)

...............


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Nov 4, 2012)

ctwalrus said:


> holy fuck
> hardflip lateflip.
> most of you have no idea the difficulty


<img src="http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=RCTKqLkl_YM" border="0" alt="">[video=youtube;RCTKqLkl_YM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=RCTKqLkl_YM[/video]


----------



## Jer La Mota (Nov 4, 2012)

http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/4VLbfc/cultso.com/artist-takes-every-drug-known-to-man-draws-self-portraits-after-each-use/


----------



## imchucky666 (Nov 4, 2012)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


Did you used to play Mortal Kombat in the arcades? LOL


----------



## lokie (Nov 4, 2012)

ctwalrus said:


> holy fuck
> hardflip lateflip.
> most of you have no idea the difficulty


yes tough to be sure. but if more rode a board more could.


----------



## dangledo (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 4, 2012)

dangledo said:


>


ROFL that was funny.


----------



## dangledo (Nov 4, 2012)

i lol'd.......


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 4, 2012)

dangledo said:


> i lol'd.......


So did I...good stuff


----------



## herbose (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 5, 2012)

imchucky666 said:


> ..............View attachment 2398648


wtf?&#8203;......


----------



## herbose (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Nov 5, 2012)

A pirate walks into a bar with a peg leg, a parrot on his shoulder, and a steering wheel on his pants. The bartender says, "hey, you've got a steering wheel on your pants."
The pirate says, "Arrrr, I know. It''s driving me nuts."


----------



## herbose (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 5, 2012)

herbose said:


>


WOW, not sure if the question asker is the more sensational thing or if the first responder wasted a great opportunity to think out a great prank for the father


----------



## tuffles (Nov 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;_ZAJnE4lQiQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZAJnE4lQiQ[/video]


----------



## tuffles (Nov 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;y7hRKSRkyfs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7hRKSRkyfs[/video]


----------



## herbose (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## sunni (Nov 5, 2012)

View attachment 2399555View attachment 2399556View attachment 2399557View attachment 2399558View attachment 2399559View attachment 2399560View attachment 2399561View attachment 2399562 olololol


----------



## tuffles (Nov 5, 2012)

https://plus.google.com/101824923181156392444/posts/1N6PcSMKL4g

A message from Queen Betty to all the Mericans


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Trousers (Nov 5, 2012)

tuffles said:


> https://plus.google.com/101824923181156392444/posts/1N6PcSMKL4g
> 
> A message from Queen Betty to all the Mericans


Do you have to be English to think that is funny, or just stupid?


----------



## guy incognito (Nov 5, 2012)

Trousers said:


> Do you have to be English to think that is funny, or just stupid?


I think it helps to be both.


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 5, 2012)

Trousers said:


> Do you have to be English to think that is funny, or just stupid?


I have to admit my hackles went up a few times but I found the humor in it.


----------



## guy incognito (Nov 5, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I have to admit my hackles went up a few times but I found the humor in it.


Far too long and far too much time though. The humor density was too low. I need my funny concentrated into some hilarious pictures that don't require much reading.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## srh88 (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## patlpp (Nov 5, 2012)

Bicycle.......BICYCLE.....I love to ride my BICYCLE. 

Freddie Mercury's musical influences....and sexual.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 5, 2012)

patlpp said:


> Bicycle.......BICYCLE.....I love to ride my BICYCLE.
> 
> Freddie Mercury's musical influences....and sexual.


wheres the bike seat


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Nov 5, 2012)

srh88 said:


> wheres the bike seat


how do you know there was one..


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 5, 2012)

srh88 said:


> wheres the bike seat


Well.... it's that time of the month....


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## srh88 (Nov 5, 2012)

for sale. purple huffy with white handle bars and red seat $50 obo.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 5, 2012)

srh88 said:


> wheres the bike seat


It's with the week old toilet paper.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 5, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


>


Those wacky Euros...


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Nov 5, 2012)

InterCity Schools


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Nov 5, 2012)

Hey i would still hit that ass ....


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Nov 5, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Those wacky Euros...


bunch of perverts i tells ya


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Trousers (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 5, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


>


Looks like dirtsurfr having some fun.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## MojoRison (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 5, 2012)

.................


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 5, 2012)

MojoRison said:


>


I bet there's a dismembered body in that washer.


----------



## imchucky666 (Nov 5, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I bet there's dismembered body in that washer.


I was hoping it was his muscles and clothes.


----------



## imchucky666 (Nov 5, 2012)

.............


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 5, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I bet there's a dismembered body in that washer.


He does have that dangerous, useless look about him doesn't he.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## srh88 (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 5, 2012)

^^^That kid...talk about young evil!


----------



## MojoRison (Nov 5, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> He does have that dangerous,* useless *look about him doesn't he.


But he did his nails.... and I think those shoes just ruin the whole ensemble


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 5, 2012)

MojoRison said:


> But he did his nails.... and I think those shoes just ruin the whole ensemble


I don't know, I think it's the greasy hair that does it for me.


----------



## TheChosen (Nov 5, 2012)

Whats the deal with the cutting board?


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 5, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Whats the deal with the cutting board?


I've did something similar to my oven.


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 5, 2012)

imchucky666 said:


> .............View attachment 2400183


Please excuse me. I'm going to borrow this one.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 5, 2012)

Not funny, but damn impressive. Anti gunners, meet your worst nightmare. [video=youtube;1o9RGnujlkI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1o9RGnujlkI&amp;feature=g-vrec[/video]


----------



## imchucky666 (Nov 5, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Whats the deal with the cutting board?


Perfect example of why heat is not your friend when using an acrylic cutting board.


----------



## Trousers (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Trousers (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 5, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> Not funny, but damn impressive. Anti gunners, meet your worst nightmare. [video=youtube;1o9RGnujlkI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1o9RGnujlkI&amp;feature=g-vrec[/video]


Talent with lots of practice and incredible muscle memory.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 5, 2012)

imchucky666 said:


> Perfect example of why heat is not your friend when using an acrylic cutting board.


Polyethylene, actually. They smell waxy when hot. My ex once left one such on top of our stove that had a pilot light. By the time I smelled that smell, the hole had already gone through. Tough; I planed away the lump and used the board until it evaporated in a move. cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 5, 2012)

Evaporated, huh? Just like a lump of hash evaporated when I moved 20 years ago. I'm still look for it as a matter of fact.


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;sUtS52lqL5w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUtS52lqL5w[/video]...............


----------



## imchucky666 (Nov 5, 2012)

Trousers said:


>


I know you saw it too, but that dog looks stoned. LOL


----------



## imchucky666 (Nov 5, 2012)

..................


----------



## imchucky666 (Nov 5, 2012)

.........................


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 5, 2012)

...............


----------



## imchucky666 (Nov 5, 2012)

.............


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 5, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> Not funny, but damn impressive. Anti gunners, meet your worst nightmare. [video=youtube;1o9RGnujlkI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1o9RGnujlkI&amp;feature=g-vrec[/video]


Zombie killer of the year award goes to...


----------



## lokie (Nov 5, 2012)

imchucky666 said:


> .............
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2400478


oooops.now 97 problems a bitch and diapers aint 2 of them.


----------



## imchucky666 (Nov 5, 2012)

imchucky666 said:


> .........................


 And.............


----------



## tuffles (Nov 6, 2012)

Trousers said:


> Do you have to be English to think that is funny, or just stupid?


No need to be a racist. just because you have the attention span of a gnat and need your funnies in one line. get over it and learn to laugh at yourself.


----------



## tuffles (Nov 6, 2012)

http://www.romneytaxplan.com/

is today the last day of voting? 

If you are thinking of voting please check Mitts Tax plan.


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Nov 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;l8rQNdBmPek]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8rQNdBmPek&amp;feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Nov 6, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> [video=youtube;sUtS52lqL5w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUtS52lqL5w[/video]...............




DUDE that is a real 5 axis robotic arm at the end. Lego makes those?

They cost BANK $$$ in real life that's awesome they could reduce the cost for a toy


----------



## patlpp (Nov 6, 2012)

tuffles said:


> No need to be a racist. just because you have the attention span of a gnat and need your funnies in one line. get over it and learn to laugh at yourself.


So you're saying brits are a separate and distinct race from Americans? HAAAA


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 6, 2012)

1000+ years fucking the same gene pool on an island . . . darwin would have somtign to say about that

but no brits as much as there teeth suggest, or not there own race


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## imchucky666 (Nov 6, 2012)

............


----------



## Trolling (Nov 6, 2012)

tuffles said:


> No need to be a racist. just because you have the attention span of a gnat and need your funnies in one line. get over it and learn to laugh at yourself.


Lolurdumb...


----------



## tuffles (Nov 7, 2012)

patlpp said:


> So you're saying brits are a separate and distinct race from Americans? HAAAA


According to the United Nations Convention on the Elimination of All Forms of Racial Discrimination,
_the term "racial discrimination" shall mean any distinction, exclusion, restriction, or preference based on race, colour, descent, or national or ethnic origin that has the purpose or effect of nullifying or impairing the recognition, enjoyment or exercise, on an equal footing, of human rights and fundamental freedoms in the political, economic, social, cultural or any other field of public life._[SUP][21]

National Origin..... by saying that is funny only if you are English or stupid. therefore discriminating against a nation = racial discriniation. but any way just because you don't find something funny doesn't mean it isn't. [/SUP]​


----------



## PetFlora (Nov 7, 2012)

patlpp said:


> So you're saying brits are a separate and distinct race from Americans? HAAAA



Well, their teeth haven't evolved


----------



## tuffles (Nov 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;cBlRbrB_Gnc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=cBlRbrB_Gnc#[/video]


----------



## tuffles (Nov 7, 2012)

How to pick up girls in the gym
[video=youtube;xyXplN23ALM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyXplN23ALM&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## DST (Nov 7, 2012)

an old article, but interesting to see the bickering about teeth.
American v British Teeth
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/7633254.stm

a quote from article, I like this Prof, Free Spirited, I can deal with that
"Americans have the idea uniformity is equivalent to looking good. The British character is more free-spirited, more radical," says Professor Liz Kay, dean of the Peninsula Dental School in Exeter and Plymouth. 
She says Americans aspire to a row of teeth which are absolutely even and white.


----------



## tuffles (Nov 7, 2012)

Take a £10,000 (about $16,000) bike ridden by Bradley Wiggins to win the Tour de France and do something a little different on it
[video=youtube;7ZmJtYaUTa0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZmJtYaUTa0&amp;sns=em[/video]


----------



## tuffles (Nov 7, 2012)

Awesome kids singing
[video=youtube;sckIDFNEjRY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=sckIDFNEjRY[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 7, 2012)

tuffles said:


> Awesome kids singing
> [video=youtube;sckIDFNEjRY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=sckIDFNEjRY[/video]


The kid has some pipes!


----------



## tuffles (Nov 7, 2012)

Not all British people have bad teeth. Look at these, they are lush.

[video=youtube;WTTzPs7s9qc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTTzPs7s9qc[/video]


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 7, 2012)

tuffles said:


> Take a £10,000 (about $16,000) bike ridden by Bradley Wiggins to win the Tour de France and do something a little different on it


[video=youtube;Ee54EP-nho4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ee54EP-nho4[/video]

outtakes from your video.


----------



## imchucky666 (Nov 7, 2012)

tuffles said:


> How to pick up girls in the gym
> [video=youtube;xyXplN23ALM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyXplN23ALM&amp;feature=related[/video]


She got even for tossing her on the floor........


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2012)

...............


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 7, 2012)

[youtube]RXcnfThSe9s[/youtube]

I peed my pants watching this.


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 7, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


>


lmao, I love the look on the girls face.


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 7, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> lmao, I love the look on the girls face.


That's definitely a young lady on her last good nerve.


----------



## Trousers (Nov 7, 2012)

Wanker said:


> According to some wankers_the term "racial discrimination" shall mean any distinction, exclusion, restriction, or preference based on race, colour, descent, or national or ethnic origin that has the purpose or effect of nullifying or impairing the recognition, enjoyment or exercise, on an equal footing, of human rights and fundamental freedoms in the political, economic, social, cultural or any other field of public life._[SUP][21]
> 
> National Origin..... by saying that is funny only if you are English or stupid. therefore discriminating against a nation = racial discriniation. but any way just because you don't find something funny doesn't mean it isn't. [/SUP]​






















That is awesome some douchebags tried to change the definition of a word. That doesn't make them or you correct, or less of a wanker. 
Look in a dictionary and you will see something like this:

racism: a belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race

I wasn't discriminating against English people. If I was discriminating, I was discriminating against stupid people.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 7, 2012)

Trousers said:


> I wasn't discriminating against English people. If I was discriminating, I was discriminating against stupid people.


What's the difference.....


----------



## imchucky666 (Nov 7, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 2402004...............


Damn, and I thought mine was good.....


----------



## guy incognito (Nov 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;YEBbvL6oaMo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEBbvL6oaMo[/video]


----------



## tuffles (Nov 8, 2012)

Trousers said:


> That is awesome some douchebags tried to change the definition of a word. That doesn't make them or you correct, or less of a wanker.
> Look in a dictionary and you will see something like this:
> 
> racism: a belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race
> ...


 Are you still banging on about this? This was so yesterday. Build a bridge.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;kNabHynjhsY]http://youtu.be/kNabHynjhsY[/video].............................


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 8, 2012)

..........


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 8, 2012)

...........


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 8, 2012)

..........


----------



## Trousers (Nov 8, 2012)

tuffles said:


> Are you still banging on about this? This was so yesterday. Build a bridge.


You have made it quite clear how stupid you are. Keep fucking that chicken pom.


----------



## Jer La Mota (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 8, 2012)

For all the geeks out there.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 8, 2012)

Sorry I have to repost this, is the guy Australian or New Zealander?

[youtube]RXcnfThSe9s[/youtube]


----------



## Jer La Mota (Nov 8, 2012)

................


----------



## Jer La Mota (Nov 8, 2012)

Bryan Cranston


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## Krayven Sumhead (Nov 8, 2012)

I Hit The Bong With Snoop (diggity-dog)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=s5hQnfEbUdE


----------



## imchucky666 (Nov 8, 2012)

.................


----------



## budlover13 (Nov 8, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> lmao, I love the look on the girls face.


i was looking at tits lol.


----------



## imchucky666 (Nov 8, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> i was looking at tits lol.


Ya, 17 year old mom.........???????


----------



## budlover13 (Nov 8, 2012)

imchucky666 said:


> Ya, 17 year old mom.........???????


Tits??????


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## imchucky666 (Nov 8, 2012)

Early wife school.........
Is her name "Peg" or "Ilene"?


----------



## tuffles (Nov 9, 2012)

http://www.27bslash6.com/foggot.html

His whole website is funny, imo. however if you don't like to read then don't bother as they can be long articles


----------



## herbose (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Nov 9, 2012)

tuffles said:


> http://www.27bslash6.com/foggot.html
> 
> His whole website is funny, imo. however if you don't like to read then don't bother as they can be long articles


OMG.....that was funny!


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## tuffles (Nov 9, 2012)

herbose said:


> OMG.....that was funny!


You should spend the day reading all of them there are some absolute classics. my favorite is the one about getting his late fees wiped from his blockbusters account.


----------



## herbose (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Nov 9, 2012)

Who farted?


----------



## herbose (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## Krayven Sumhead (Nov 9, 2012)

imchucky666 said:


> Early wife school.........
> Is her name "Peg" or "Ilene"?


Was she Japanese, her name would 'Irene'

A woman with no legs at all would be 'Consuelo' (Cuntswaylow)


----------



## guod (Nov 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;2vo2EeipXCo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vo2EeipXCo[/video]


----------



## Jer La Mota (Nov 9, 2012)

..........


----------



## Jer La Mota (Nov 9, 2012)

..........


----------



## Jer La Mota (Nov 9, 2012)

............


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Nov 9, 2012)

We have attained lift off.


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 9, 2012)

...................


----------



## dangledo (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 9, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 2404600...................


Was hoping Obama was gonna make weed legal on a federal level....


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 9, 2012)

VILEPLUME said:


> Was hoping Obama was gonna make weed legal on a federal level....


After you consider what he is going to do to us it's the least he could do for us.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 9, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> After you consider what he is going to do to us it's the least he could do for us.


...and his victory did not come with a 55 gallon drum of vaseline

peace
cof


----------



## Trolling (Nov 9, 2012)

Jer La Mota said:


> View attachment 2404461
> ..........


Ew, her legs look like a bull wearing high heels.


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 9, 2012)

Trolling said:


> Ew, her legs look like a bull wearing high heels.


I was going to ask if men liked that kind of thing. But thought better of it until now.


----------



## Trolling (Nov 9, 2012)

Not for me, too much muscle.


----------



## JustCoasting (Nov 9, 2012)

Well, from my point of view, she would be an interesting find. She does look fit and those gluts could be super firm.


----------



## Trousers (Nov 9, 2012)

Is anyone going to post a picture?


----------



## imchucky666 (Nov 9, 2012)

Trolling said:


> Ew, her legs look like a bull wearing high heels.


Damn......... cough........
I pissed off a local a few years back, when I told her I thought the motorcycle was supposed to have the saddlebags, not her.
Only reason she didn't try to find something to run me in for is because she was writing a report for the accident that had just happened out in front of the shop.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 9, 2012)

Trousers said:


> Is anyone going to post a picture?


----------



## imchucky666 (Nov 9, 2012)

JustCoasting said:


> Well, from my point of view, she would be an interesting find. She does look fit and those gluts could be super firm.


Firm 'cause the skin won't stretch no more.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## Metasynth (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## Metasynth (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## imchucky666 (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## Metasynth (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2012)

They feed shortbread to midgets. cn


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 9, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> They feed shortbread to midgets. cn


Maybe a short stack of hotcakes? Or strawberry shortcake?


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## Metasynth (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## budlover13 (Nov 10, 2012)

Metasynth said:


>



Meta, i work with people every day that fit this pic perfectly.

As a matter of fact, i'm going to print this pic and hang it at my work station in the warehouse where i work.

Maybe with my own added "Don't Be THIS Guy!" Lol.

+REP


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;yW3bLs5ortQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yW3bLs5ortQ&amp;sns=em[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 10, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Maybe a short stack of hotcakes? Or strawberry shortcake?





cannabineer said:


> They feed shortbread to midgets. cn


Maybe he can't beat off because he is short handed.


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> Maybe he can't beat off because he is short handed.


No need; he gets plenty on the down low. cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 10, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> Maybe he can't beat off because he is short handed.



oooo...cold. Short handed or short spouted?

edit: Damn you, bear! foiled again.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2012)

I wanna grow up to be an All-terrain Assault Hippie. cn


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Nov 10, 2012)

.......


----------



## Jer La Mota (Nov 10, 2012)

10 characters


----------



## Jer La Mota (Nov 10, 2012)

10 characters


----------



## Jer La Mota (Nov 10, 2012)

10 characters


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## DaBong (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Uncle Pirate (Nov 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;ms61I54CeQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ms61I54CeQA[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 11, 2012)

............


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## sunni (Nov 11, 2012)

View attachment 2406592View attachment 2406593View attachment 2406594View attachment 2406595View attachment 2406596View attachment 2406597View attachment 2406598lolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 11, 2012)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2406597lolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


LMAO, I almost choked on that one.


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## sunni (Nov 11, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> LMAO, I almost choked on that one.


i know me too rofl


----------



## KushXOJ (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## PetFlora (Nov 12, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> LMAO, I almost choked on that one.


But does she? Choke_ 'on that one' _that is


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 12, 2012)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2406592View attachment 2406593View attachment 2406594View attachment 2406595View attachment 2406596View attachment 2406597View attachment 2406598lolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


Does it not seem like the royal family never has any daughters?


----------



## meechz 024 (Nov 12, 2012)

This probably actually happened in real life.


----------



## 34you (Nov 12, 2012)

Was a good night


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 12, 2012)

Finally ... "gators gonna gate" cn


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 12, 2012)

34you said:


> View attachment 2407915
> Was a good night


Your fucking lucky you have nice neighbors.
It's a federal offense to kick in mail boxes.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## neosapien (Nov 13, 2012)

estesj said:


> *E-mail Archive*
> Garage Sale Competition
> Posted: 2010-04-16 12:39:42
> Attention-Grabbing Ad
> ...


Lol, these are worth bumping.


----------



## TheChosen (Nov 13, 2012)

34you said:


> View attachment 2407915
> Was a good night



You sound like a douche bag neighbor. I hope someone robs and/or rapes you at your next party.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 13, 2012)

I don't send letters,I don't call the cops. But I've been known to pack a baseball bat to help explain
what good manners are to asshole neighbor when they forget theres others living on the planet..


----------



## sunni (Nov 13, 2012)

View attachment 2408826WW youll fucking love this


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 13, 2012)

34you said:


> View attachment 2407915
> Was a good night


way to post the address you live next too . .and first initial and last names . . . . . .


----------



## Jer La Mota (Nov 13, 2012)

10 characters


----------



## Jer La Mota (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 13, 2012)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2408826WW youll fucking love this


have to spread it around


----------



## srh88 (Nov 13, 2012)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2408826WW youll fucking love this


[video=youtube;6DUCYgdtSbY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DUCYgdtSbY[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 13, 2012)

...............


----------



## TheChosen (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;YwLMM_QBkMc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwLMM_QBkMc[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## skunkd0c (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Uncle Pirate (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## ebgood (Nov 14, 2012)

this is around the corner from my house



im sorry i find that fuckin halarious!


----------



## Jer La Mota (Nov 14, 2012)

10 characters


----------



## Jer La Mota (Nov 14, 2012)

10 characters


----------



## Jer La Mota (Nov 14, 2012)

10 characters


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 14, 2012)

^ that's disgusting


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Nov 14, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> ^ that's disgusting


The Asian Medusa


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 14, 2012)

Jer La Mota said:


> View attachment 2410187
> 10 characters


----------



## patlpp (Nov 14, 2012)

8 ball in the side pocket


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Nov 14, 2012)

patlpp said:


> 8 ball in the side pocket


More likely coming out of the side pocket


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 14, 2012)

Jer La Mota said:


> View attachment 2410187
> 10 characters


Beware the dreaded Pumpkin Butt! dun dun duuuun!!!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## MojoRison (Nov 14, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;hsxx_wrHVz0]http://youtu.be/hsxx_wrHVz0[/video]


----------



## lokie (Nov 14, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> ^ that's disgusting





i'm sure it was soaked insideher for a prescribed amount of time. lol


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Nov 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;iJ4T9CQA0UM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJ4T9CQA0UM[/video]


----------



## doniawon (Nov 14, 2012)

Uncle Pirate said:


> [video=youtube;iJ4T9CQA0UM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJ4T9CQA0UM[/video]


Is that todd snider singing guy on a buffalo


----------



## gioua (Nov 14, 2012)

*someone posted an entire list of these.. this was my fav.


From cory ***** to Me*

ill give you $600 cash for your tv

*From Me to cory ******

Sounds good! When can you come get it?

*From cory ***** to Me*

where do you live?

*From Me to cory ******

**** *******

*From cory ***** to Me*

well ya i know that but like whats your address

*From Me to cory ******

I'm not telling you that. Sorry, but I just don't trust people from the internet.

*From cory ***** to Me*

well do you want to deliver it to my place?

*From Me to cory ******

And get kidnapped? I don't think so.

Here's how it is going down: We'll meet Sunday afternoon in a crowded part of town. Lets say High St, by the courthouse. I'll be walking towards Market St and you'll be walking away from it at precisely 1:00 (when the courthouse clock goes off.) Have a black suitcase ready with $600 in unmarked, non-sequential US twenty-dollar bills. I'll have a suitcase as well, and be wearing a black suit. Tell me what you plan on wearing. We will accidentally bump into each other, drop our suitcases, and pick up the other person's suitcase and continue walking. The suitcase you pick up will have a key inside it to a 1998 Ford Econoline that will be parked on Miner Street. Use the key to open the back of the van, which will have the TV inside of it. Take the TV, and leave the key in the van. You will be watched so don't try anything funny. If the suitcase does not have $600 in it, the van will be destroyed.

Does this work for you?

*From cory ***** to Me*

no wtf

*From Me to cory ******

why not?


----------



## Jer La Mota (Nov 14, 2012)

10 characters


----------



## Jer La Mota (Nov 14, 2012)

*10 characters *


----------



## Jer La Mota (Nov 14, 2012)

*10 characters *


----------



## MojoRison (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Trousers (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2012)

i want a buffalo


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 15, 2012)

Cocaine is a hell of a drug. 
[video=youtube;k0H9VthNLh8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0H9VthNLh8[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;qybUFnY7Y8w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qybUFnY7Y8w[/video]................


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 15, 2012)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


Harrekin?????


----------



## Jer La Mota (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Nov 16, 2012)

*10 characters.*


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Nov 16, 2012)

You know what Africa needs?






A little


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 16, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> [video=youtube;qybUFnY7Y8w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qybUFnY7Y8w[/video]................


WW That was great! Did you you see the pile smashed tv's?


----------



## ebgood (Nov 16, 2012)

..........


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Nov 16, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Harrekin?????


The one with the kid on the trampoleen onto the car that gets hit is faker than Sasquatch. Note the shadow of the car does not move when it gets hit and moves forward.

Sgt. Buszkillington at your service.


----------



## ebgood (Nov 16, 2012)

PeyoteReligion said:


> The one with the kid on the trampoleen onto the car that gets hit is faker than Sasquatch. Note the shadow of the car does not move when it gets hit and moves forward.
> 
> Sgt. Buszkillington at your service.


but that cat is rockin the fuuuuuck out!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Nov 16, 2012)

ebgood said:


> but that cat is rockin the fuuuuuck out!


That cat one is totally legit. My cat plays the drumbs.


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 17, 2012)

If you've been following the scandal then you know this fits soooo perfectly.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Nov 17, 2012)

Hero Coach Is Heroic

Acording to the markings he can run a 4.4


----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 17, 2012)

That is what happens when you let Google maps drive your vehicle.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks for the chuckles everyone.


----------



## Logges (Nov 17, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 2413352
> 
> If you've been following the scandal then you know this fits soooo perfectly.


who is the first guy on the left? i know all their roles but that guy escapes my knowledge
could you please inform me as to who and what is his role?


----------



## Trolling (Nov 17, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 2413352
> 
> If you've been following the scandal then you know this fits soooo perfectly.


Not really, I see it on like every channel, not sure why it's such a big deal tbh.


neosapien said:


>


What the fuck lmao? What's the story behind that?


Logges said:


> who is the first guy on the left? i know all their roles but that guy escapes my knowledge
> could you please inform me as to who and what is his role?


I forgot his name but he's another general who had a similar scandal.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 17, 2012)

Not sure bout the story. I just like the guy at the end that bails out. What a pussy. lol.


----------



## Trolling (Nov 17, 2012)

Ah, nevermind, didn't notice it was empty at first lol.


----------



## Trolling (Nov 17, 2012)

neosapien said:


> Not sure bout the story. I just like the guy at the end that bails out. What a pussy. lol.


Yeah I thought he was already driving it and got out to let the other guy in but then it stopped which confused me a bit, thought it was some weird thing they were doing.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 17, 2012)

I just wanna know who set those plastic brick things onto the go pedal. cn


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 17, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I just wanna know who set those plastic brick things onto the go pedal. cn


Did you see how far some of their shoes flew?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 17, 2012)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Did you see how far some of their shoes flew?


Well they _are _athletic shoes. ~running in circles cackling~ cn


----------



## neosapien (Nov 17, 2012)

Trolling said:


> What the fuck lmao? What's the story behind that?



Found this....



> SPRING, TX (CBS) -- Seven people are still nursing injuries after a runaway electric car plowed into them following a high school football game Saturday night.
> The incident happened after Spring Dekaney beat Cibolo Steele, 34-14, to win the Texas 5A Division II football title at Cowboys Stadium in Arlington.
> Here's the very picture of athletic dedication, Jarret Irving on a Monday morning workout after his team won the state championship Saturday night. Irving says, "Outstanding how everything happened that night. It was just great. It was a great feeling."
> Just after the Dekaney Wildcats hard won victory at Cowboys Stadium, a strange thing happened. A runaway golf cart plowed into a scrum of reporters interviewing the winning coach.
> ...


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 17, 2012)

[youtube]NmpAx8Z5z40[/youtube]

Worth the watch if you ever watched Duck Tales


----------



## bubbles6302 (Nov 17, 2012)

shawkner said:


>


This was most definitly a WIN!!!!!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;l-d-rRkV4fo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-d-rRkV4fo&amp;feature=g-logo-xit[/video]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 18, 2012)

neosapien said:


> Found this....


That shows electric cars are evil. Put automatic GPS steering on them and look what happens...They start hunting people down.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 18, 2012)

bubbles6302 said:


> This was most definitly a WIN!!!!!


That is court room evidence and probably 3-10 years if someone complains.
If you shake that coaches hand, will yours then smell like sweaty beaver?


----------



## MojoRison (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## ebgood (Nov 18, 2012)

..........


----------



## Trousers (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## Trousers (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## ebgood (Nov 18, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;U2StPWy7GkA]http://youtu.be/U2StPWy7GkA[/video]


----------



## tuffles (Nov 19, 2012)

every farmer should have one of these fitted
[video]http://www.wimp.com/turbotractor/[/video]


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 19, 2012)

He actually punches through it?


----------



## ottawaliquid (Nov 19, 2012)

Those were great.. That one with the guy punching through the screen is from SNL... still funny shit

 Bobby Moynihan


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 19, 2012)

lokie said:


> I never thought about animals and if they have emotions.
> In that cat pic it sure looks like he is proud of himself.


which is weird right my roomate has a dog and when he gets yelled at he comes to me looks sad :/


----------



## imchucky666 (Nov 20, 2012)

.............


----------



## gioua (Nov 20, 2012)

ok I am really not into taxidermy but this is something I would buy..


----------



## gioua (Nov 20, 2012)

kinda makes me want to go back to work to try this...


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 20, 2012)

For those who want to feel good 

[youtube]y-Q0XTAPWi4[/youtube]


----------



## imchucky666 (Nov 20, 2012)

gioua said:


> kinda makes me want to go back to work to try this...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2416155


.
When I used to work at a parts store, I ordered in all the cannisters and horns I could get my hands on when I heard we were going to stop carrying them.


----------



## imchucky666 (Nov 20, 2012)

gioua said:


> ok I am really not into taxidermy but this is something I would buy..
> 
> View attachment 2416154


When I decided I wanted to get a tat, I got a mongoose fighting a cobra, remembering the kid's storybook I read long ago.........
Anybody else know the name without looking it up? 
I been wanting to make one of these, since I have squirrels AND chipmunks.


----------



## imchucky666 (Nov 20, 2012)

The Outdoorsman said:


> He actually punches through it?


Damn, you got the squirrel too! LOL


----------



## grnhrvstr (Nov 20, 2012)

I lol'd
[video=youtube_share;7KvxOuC7Bhc]http://youtu.be/7KvxOuC7Bhc[/video]


----------



## imchucky666 (Nov 20, 2012)

grnhrvstr said:


> I lol'd
> [video=youtube_share;7KvxOuC7Bhc]http://youtu.be/7KvxOuC7Bhc[/video]


Good one, but was that the supervisors filming and laughing at their brilliant workers?
One of the guys filming farted at 1:33.


----------



## sunni (Nov 20, 2012)

View attachment 2416535


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 20, 2012)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2416535


 tell me that just didn't come out of a fuckin can.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 20, 2012)

I think that squirrel gif would have earned Extra Double Evil FunPoints had something like this happened. 







Or this. cn


----------



## tuffles (Nov 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;v4oKeXYxXv0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4oKeXYxXv0[/video]

awesome puppet dance-hall moves


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 21, 2012)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2416535


Thanks!!! I used to like chicken,


----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 21, 2012)

The lion hugging the woman, for those who don't know the story. The woman found a decrepit circus, the lion was in bad shape, and that lady rescued the lion and got him into a better place. That scene happened about a year later, and the lion remembered.


----------



## dangledo (Nov 21, 2012)

calling it a concrete buffer was the real fail there...


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 21, 2012)

Logges said:


> who is the first guy on the left? i know all their roles but that guy escapes my knowledge could you please inform me as to who and what is his role?


 General Allen.


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 21, 2012)

This was made by the Australian government to tell it's people how not to die dumb. 

Loved it, now it's stuck in my head. Dumb waysssss to diiie. 



[video=youtube;IJNR2EpS0jw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJNR2EpS0jw[/video]


----------



## grnhrvstr (Nov 21, 2012)

one thing to be thankful for,not being this guy
[video]http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=53e_1352234438[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## bongzilla610 (Nov 21, 2012)

Greatest thread ever... spent the last 2 hours and only made it to page 60ish....


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 22, 2012)

LMAO..


----------



## neosapien (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy Turkey Day


----------



## tuffles (Nov 23, 2012)

[video]http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=3eb_1292712146[/video]

Technically they are not on the Highway


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 23, 2012)

cannabineer said:


>


I've been there and back.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## sunni (Nov 23, 2012)

View attachment 2417755View attachment 2417756View attachment 2417757View attachment 2417758View attachment 2417759View attachment 2417760View attachment 2417761View attachment 2417762


----------



## RightyMcquick (Nov 24, 2012)

spidey and unca sammy gettin it on...


----------



## PetFlora (Nov 24, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> I've been there and back.


Funny, that's what your X's all say


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 24, 2012)

Saw this on a commercial made me lol


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 24, 2012)

Charlie Naysmith, 8, found this hunk while walking on a beach in Great Britain. 
He thought it was a rock, but it turned out to be a piece of whale vomit worth $63,000.


----------



## dangledo (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## dangledo (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## dangledo (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## gioua (Nov 24, 2012)

imchucky666 said:


> When I decided I wanted to get a tat, I got a mongoose fighting a cobra, remembering the kid's storybook I read long ago.........
> Anybody else know the name without looking it up?
> I been wanting to make one of these, since I have squirrels AND chipmunks.View attachment 2416367


Rikki Tikki Tavi!! This was my favorite kids book...


----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 24, 2012)

dangledo said:


>


He has that look like, "Look what I am doing. I am the pres. You do it, I'll put you in jail...suckers"


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 25, 2012)

View attachment 2419437


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 25, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> He has that look like, "Look what I am going. I am the pres. You do it, I'll put you in jail...suckers"


Didn't he quit smoking?


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 25, 2012)

LMAO, I don't know who she is but funny and talented. Her version of Gold Digger. 

[video=youtube;enG44JMUUZY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enG44JMUUZY&amp;t=9s[/video]


----------



## patlpp (Nov 25, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> Don't he quit smoking?


UR right, he only does edibles now. Photoshop deluxe WW !!


----------



## neosapien (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## Krayven Sumhead (Nov 25, 2012)

View attachment 2419956

Daddy Drinks


----------



## Trolling (Nov 25, 2012)

neosapien said:


> Happy Turkey Day


They should've weaved it, but nice none the less.


----------



## lokie (Nov 25, 2012)

funny? not so much. but Jimmy was funny too.
[video=youtube;flvGmVgwkWk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flvGmVgwkWk[/video]
Now go make someone happy.


----------



## lokie (Nov 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;uXcCE1LSAcA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXcCE1LSAcA[/video]


----------



## Trolling (Nov 25, 2012)

neosapien said:


>


I know 75% of those are fake but it's fun to think otherwise lol.


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 25, 2012)

lokie said:


> [video=youtube;uXcCE1LSAcA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXcCE1LSAcA[/video]


My dad loved him.


----------



## Total Head (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## MojoRison (Nov 25, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;BNRCZVCLrSc]http://youtu.be/BNRCZVCLrSc[/video]


----------



## bubbles6302 (Nov 26, 2012)

I laughed so hard it hurt  [video=youtube;x8DuJMWg1BM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8DuJMWg1BM[/video]


----------



## grnhrvstr (Nov 26, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;ruTW1VhmsJs]http://youtu.be/ruTW1VhmsJs[/video]


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Total Head (Nov 26, 2012)

bubbles6302 said:


> I laughed so hard it hurt  [video=youtube;x8DuJMWg1BM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8DuJMWg1BM[/video]



the cackle on that guy is hilarious. i'm sure the cop heard it.


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 26, 2012)

This is how you break a train engine.

[video=youtube;OvyIrsZ7Zhs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvyIrsZ7Zhs[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 26, 2012)

This is how you break a crane. 

[video=youtube;NEQyu0AHhr0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEQyu0AHhr0[/video]


----------



## Logges (Nov 26, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> This is how you break a train engine.





Winter Woman said:


> This is how you break a crane.


engineers gone wild
that is why they get payed well. Because the costs/profits can be very high.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 26, 2012)

Wow, great video WW, I just cant get myself to hit the like button! lol


----------



## Logges (Nov 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;TN8YQVM1GQI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=TN8YQVM1GQI[/video]

BEWARE, YOU WILL FALL OFF YOUR SEAT ROLLING ON THE FLOOR LAUGHING!

... phew i almost choked just from laughing so hard.


----------



## theQuetzalcoatl (Nov 27, 2012)

This one cracked me up today.

[video=youtube;7N5OhNplEd4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=7N5OhNplEd4[/video]


----------



## DST (Nov 27, 2012)

Holy Tits Mods, quick delete it's a rude pic.....









No it's not, it's a Vietnamese Gourd/Pumpkin.....


----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 27, 2012)

^^ I wonder if those would grow in the US Midwest? I would grow them just for the shock factor. ^^


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 27, 2012)

I like the granny one just left of top center.
What is this plant called? cn


----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 27, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I like the granny one just left of top center.
> *What is this plant called?* cn


I would like to know the name also. I tried searching, but since it is a Vietnamese Gourd/Pumpkin, good luck coming up with the correct search terms and spelling for that.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 27, 2012)

Found this
hese boob-melons are displayed in a cafe located in Hanoi, the capital of Vietnam. All melons are hand-made artwork which created by a Vietnamese female artist. She used silicon and composites to make them, and painted it in a pinkish color resembling of human skin, rather than the usual green of the species. The fruits and vines &#8216;grow&#8217; upon on a bamboo frame inside the open cafe as decorations. The artist aimed to convey a message of femininity and women power in the modern world. Look like many Chinese people are in the wrong perspective.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 27, 2012)

Oh man; we've been had. cn


> zzman said... hese boob-melons are displayed in a cafe located in Hanoi, the capital of Vietnam. All melons are hand-made artwork which created by a Vietnamese female artist. She used silicon and composites to make them, and painted it in a pinkish color resembling of human skin, rather than the usual green of the species. The fruits and vines &#8216;grow&#8217; upon on a bamboo frame inside the open cafe as decorations. The artist aimed to convey a message of femininity and women power in the modern world. Look like many Chinese people are in the wrong perspective.


<edit> outraced by a sitemate.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 27, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Oh man; we've been had. cn
> 
> 
> <edit> outraced by a sitemate.



Only because I was waiting politely to post my gifs
[youtube]fMhNA7ikqRs[/youtube]


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## DST (Nov 27, 2012)

Had indeed, by my old man too. He did say in his email he had never seen one, and to be fair he's been most places, so perhaps he was also had.



The Outdoorsman said:


> Found this
> hese boob-melons are displayed in a cafe located in Hanoi, the capital of Vietnam. All melons are hand-made artwork which created by a Vietnamese female artist. She used silicon and composites to make them, and painted it in a pinkish color resembling of human skin, rather than the usual green of the species. The fruits and vines grow upon on a bamboo frame inside the open cafe as decorations. The artist aimed to convey a message of femininity and women power in the modern world. Look like many Chinese people are in the wrong perspective.





cannabineer said:


> Oh man; we've been had. cn
> 
> 
> <edit> outraced by a sitemate.


----------



## dangledo (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 27, 2012)

That first guy has a truly magnificent sense of humor. cn


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 27, 2012)

I've thought about getting this shirt as it would be horrifically ironic


----------



## Trolling (Nov 27, 2012)

Guessing that one guy saw there was no more leftover chicken.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 27, 2012)

Trolling said:


> Guessing that one guy saw there was no more leftover chicken.


I'm thinking roommate tried making kimchee. cn


----------



## MojoRison (Nov 27, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;fqymcJRSbxI]http://youtu.be/fqymcJRSbxI[/video]
Classic


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 27, 2012)

Trolling said:


> Guessing that one guy saw there was no more leftover chicken.


out of purple drank.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 27, 2012)

The Outdoorsman said:


>


For some reason I can watch this over&over&over. I keep expecting the gazelle to pop messily. Wild balloon animals make the world go round. cn


----------



## ebgood (Nov 27, 2012)

..........


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 28, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> For some reason I can watch this over&over&over. I keep expecting the gazelle to pop messily. Wild balloon animals make the world go round. cn


Picked that one just for you buddy


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## Uncle Pirate (Nov 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;yunwTSfbAyI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yunwTSfbAyI[/video]


----------



## Jer La Mota (Nov 28, 2012)

View attachment 2423211


----------



## Jer La Mota (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## tuffles (Nov 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;yvt2ABidzNU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1&amp;v=yvt2ABidzNU[/video]

It's almost Christmas. If only the shops played this christmas mix


----------



## tuffles (Nov 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;fPV70TJ4wJU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPV70TJ4wJU&amp;NR=1&amp;feature=endscreen[/video]


----------



## tuffles (Nov 29, 2012)

In Russia no one needs to know how to drive because there seems to be no rules.
[video=youtube;itMdLTd1l4E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=itMdLTd1l4E[/video]


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 29, 2012)

Is the driving so bad in Russia that everyone drives with a dash cam?


----------



## bobtokes (Nov 29, 2012)

*just had strobe lights fitted in my bedroom, they make the mrs look like shes moving while were having a shag*


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## srh88 (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## PeyoteReligion (Nov 30, 2012)

cannabineer said:


>



Okay not cool I just sprayed a mouthfull of beer out that's not cool man! I literally cried a little laughing on this one.


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## bobtokes (Nov 30, 2012)

*after both suffering from depression for a while, the wife and i were going to commit suicide yesterday, but strangely enough once she jumped off the cliff i felt alot better........so i thought fuck it i'll soldier on.*


----------



## tuffles (Nov 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;jREVJiyq5dg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=jREVJiyq5dg[/video]

mean but funny


----------



## tuffles (Nov 30, 2012)

Rough guide to Britain....... voiced by David Attenborough&#65279; and mixed by cassette boy
[video=youtube;ACX-96igXa4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACX-96igXa4&amp;oref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.bikerssnug.co.uk%2Fc gi-bin%2Fyabb2%2FYaBB.pl%3Fnum%3D1187898320&amp;has_verif ied=1[/video]


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Nov 30, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> This is how you break a crane.
> 
> [video=youtube;NEQyu0AHhr0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEQyu0AHhr0[/video]



haha... they must of thought they could hook it up to the legs since they can support it while on the ground. Compression strength is different then tensile strength hah. ripped that leg right off


----------



## theQuetzalcoatl (Nov 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;E1p0sA8bgGA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1p0sA8bgGA[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Nov 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;BiWt72CWoBk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiWt72CWoBk&amp;feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1[/video]


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 30, 2012)

[youtube]xepn1ICDCqU[/youtube]


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 30, 2012)

made me think of Ricardo Queso (Richard cheese aka dick cheese)
Saw this guy in SFO. puts on a good show...

[video=youtube;Y7cgLu0PuQo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7cgLu0PuQo&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video] stay high


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 30, 2012)

can't outsmart the pointer ===> http://www.pointerpointer.com/


----------



## srh88 (Dec 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;TTXPIYbOFJo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTXPIYbOFJo&amp;NR=1&amp;feature=endscreen[/video]


----------



## DaBong (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;3Td8Dm0hgwY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Td8Dm0hgwY[/video]

although.. now that I think of it. The guy is speaking Spanish. I think someone got the nationality wrong.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 2, 2012)

Now that's what they mean by " Talk to the Hand" LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 2, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> Now that's what they mean by " Talk to the Hand" LOL!!!!!!!


It reminds me of the "look over there" gag in _Midnight Run_. cn


----------



## budlover13 (Dec 2, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> [video=youtube;3Td8Dm0hgwY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Td8Dm0hgwY[/video]
> 
> although.. now that I think of it. The guy is speaking Spanish. I think someone got the nationality wrong.


LOL! LOVE the misdirection! 

"Mira aqui! Mira aqui!"

WHAP!!!!


----------



## ironmark (Dec 2, 2012)

Set my alarm. 


​


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 2, 2012)

^^someone's a Hoosier! cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 2, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> LOL! LOVE the misdirection!
> 
> "Mira aqui! Mira aqui!"
> 
> WHAP!!!!


Did you hear what he said during the slap? Toma! I laughed my ass off.


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 2, 2012)

ironmark said:


> Set my alarm.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2428449​


Is that for real???


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2012)

View attachment 2428736View attachment 2428737View attachment 2428738View attachment 2428739View attachment 2428740


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2428736View attachment 2428737View attachment 2428738View attachment 2428739View attachment 2428740


Ha, love it. Especially the squirrel one lol


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2012)

View attachment 2428741View attachment 2428742View attachment 2428743View attachment 2428744


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey I made some pretty bad ass pics in paint as a kid and to this day! lmao


----------



## tuffles (Dec 3, 2012)

Accessories that you have always been looking for but never been able to find are all right here:


----------



## tuffles (Dec 3, 2012)

[video]http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=1c7_1354378358[/video]

how to fall off a bike and look like a right wazzock


----------



## tuffles (Dec 3, 2012)

Goldie Lookin Chain are a comedy hip hop collective from Wales in the UK. 

You might not find it funny (or get it) though unless you are from Britain.

Soap Bar is what we used to call block back in the day.


[video=youtube;yzx0HTCuydg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzx0HTCuydg[/video]


----------



## tuffles (Dec 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;VT2YYLkIFZ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VT2YYLkIFZ4[/video]


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 3, 2012)

lmao soap.....


----------



## Trousers (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Dec 3, 2012)

*10 characters.*


----------



## Jer La Mota (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 3, 2012)

Jer La Mota said:


> View attachment 2429287
> *10 characters.*


It saddens me that I find this funny.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 3, 2012)

Grandpapy said:


> It saddens me that I find this funny.


Actually I salute the man's sense of humor. In a convertible, he could flip you the atomic bird. cn


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 3, 2012)

Grandpapy said:


> It saddens me that I find this funny.


But it shows the person has a sense of humor about it. I have a surgery scar on my elbow and have been thinking of a zipper tat.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 3, 2012)

I think AmpuTats are cool. 
















And sometimes ... not. 







"pricking your finger" unclear on concept. cn


----------



## grnhrvstr (Dec 3, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;VGRQGm4-A4k]http://youtu.be/VGRQGm4-A4k[/video]


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 3, 2012)

My dad bought me these... After stealing my weed!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## Trolling (Dec 3, 2012)

Trousers said:


>


The Jets blame Tebow for sucking so much but funny thing is, Sanchez is way worse. Tebow is like their escape goat.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 3, 2012)

Trolling said:


> The Jets blame Tebow for sucking so much but funny thing is, Sanchez is way worse. Tebow is like their escape goat.


And Tebow doesn't have a questionable sex act named for him ... cn


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Dec 3, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> And Tebow doesn't have a questionable sex act named for him ... cn


LMAO, I remember the first time I saw that Dirty Sanchez video with Brittany Speers, That shit was too funny.

Peace

Asmallvoice


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 4, 2012)

Wheels said:


>


thought you would like this


----------



## ArcticGranite (Dec 4, 2012)

cannabineer said:


>


Man's best friend helps fulfill hunters dream to have trophy buck mounted.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;t6S8dzXHbe0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=t6S8dzXHbe0[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 4, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;5ncIpzizYKM]http://youtu.be/5ncIpzizYKM[/video]


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 4, 2012)

For those of us born before 1970
[video=youtube_share;zyAGE8Y7ojc]http://youtu.be/zyAGE8Y7ojc[/video]


cof


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 4, 2012)

See the gene pool does just fine at keeping the human race strong.
They started protecting the weak and dumb and see what we're stuck with now??


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Dec 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;h0Bm5xqUX-8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0Bm5xqUX-8[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Dec 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;jsubvaIj2Cg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsubvaIj2Cg[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Dec 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;BMCFRElyaCc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMCFRElyaCc[/video]


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 4, 2012)

Tweren't the Mormons
[youtube]mcpqTWHsCHU[/youtube]


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 4, 2012)

[youtube]8nif01WZ9aI[/youtube]


----------



## dangledo (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## srh88 (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## dangledo (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## Uncle Pirate (Dec 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;LG-X1iOQBXE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LG-X1iOQBXE[/video]


----------



## TigerClock (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;tDc3TvM2_O8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=tDc3TvM2_O8#![/video]


----------



## tuffles (Dec 5, 2012)

​I don't know if this is true but I want it to be.

A COWBOY TOMBSTONE :

Here are the Five Rules for Men to Follow for a Happy Life that Russell J. Larsen had inscribed on his headstone in Logan , Utah . He died not knowing that he would win the "Coolest Headstone" contest. 



FIVE RULES FOR MEN TO FOLLOW FOR A HAPPY LIFE:

1. It's important to have a woman who helps at home, cooks from time to time, cleans up, and has a job.

2. It's important to have a woman who can make you laugh.

3. It's important to have a woman who you can trust, and doesn't lie to you. 

4. It's important to have a woman who is good in bed, and likes to be with you. 

5. It's very, very important that these four women do not know each other or you could end up dead like me.


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 5, 2012)

tuffles said:


> ​_*I don't know if this is true but I want it to be.*_
> 
> A COWBOY TOMBSTONE :
> 
> ...



It's not true. His headstone actually says this:


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## patlpp (Dec 5, 2012)

^^^ Tosh is one funny mofo. I don't care if he's ambiguously Gay. The guy in the last pik sure likes his ladies big !! ^^^


----------



## tuffles (Dec 6, 2012)

[video]http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-gloucestershire-20581126[/video]

Amazing swimming babies


----------



## tuffles (Dec 6, 2012)

[video]http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-20614593[/video]

Driving Dogs in New Zealand


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;WuMsxVdCMgk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuMsxVdCMgk[/video]


----------



## tuffles (Dec 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;ab8WmB1viYA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ab8WmB1viYA[/video]

Some monster hits


----------



## theQuetzalcoatl (Dec 6, 2012)

Saw this thought of Carne


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 6, 2012)

tuffles said:


> [video]http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-gloucestershire-20581126[/video]
> 
> Amazing swimming babies


There is a company that makes baby-toddler swimming courses for if a baby should fall into water, it knows what to do. The older babies learn how to back float, flip, swim to where they want to go, then flip on the back to rest and breath. The course looked quite impressive and they did it with normal type diapers. One baby floated on its back for 10 min crying out for help from time to time. If everyone did this, there would be a lot less child accidental drownings. If you think about it, the baby developed in water before birth so they do take to water well.


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 6, 2012)

theQuetzalcoatl said:


> View attachment 2432617
> Saw this thought of Carne



Arggghhhh!! the devil's droppings!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 6, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> [/QUOTEm it's just desert, do you think it was pre trained? ]lol! I didn't even notice it at first, the mutts trying to claim its just desert..lol,do you think it has been pre bedroom trained?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Dec 8, 2012)

Priorities


----------



## herbose (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Trousers (Dec 8, 2012)

herbose said:


> Priorities




That gif was posted earlier on this page.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 8, 2012)

herbose said:


>



mines badass


----------



## Big P (Dec 8, 2012)

Keep The Dream Alive:




[youtube]_GZlJGERbvE[/youtube]









.

[youtube]1iBm60uJXvs&NR=1[/youtube]


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 8, 2012)

Big P said:


> Keep The Dream Alive:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that liquor store blues,Bruno Mars and Damien Marley?
superb record! Never seen the video though!


----------



## Big P (Dec 8, 2012)

ya its sick I never heard it till yesterday. I need to get out more lol 


glad to see you guys r keeping the dream alive. I havnt been on in a long time. Ive been morning what they Anti American Forces of Anti Freedom have done to FDD


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 8, 2012)

Big P said:


> ya its sick I never heard it till yesterday. I need to get out more lol
> 
> 
> glad to see you guys r keeping the dream alive. I havnt been on in a long time. Ive been morning what they Anti American Forces of Anti Freedom have done to FDD


 Big P, feel free to elaborate please, I'm totally in the dark as to your comment. I'm a newbie myself,though have enjoyed thoroughly a few good nights of banter. So mate,feel free to enlighten me, thanks. K.K.


----------



## imchucky666 (Dec 8, 2012)

.................


----------



## sunni (Dec 8, 2012)

herbose said:


>



View attachment 2435070
hahahahhaha


----------



## imchucky666 (Dec 8, 2012)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2435070
> hahahahhaha


At least the guy on the boat doesn't have his shorts around his ankles.


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Dec 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;LZhdvl_P1Zc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=LZhdvl_P1Zc#![/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 8, 2012)

April?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;-gTT59NibGw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gTT59NibGw[/video]


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 8, 2012)

Helloooooooo Christmas card...


----------



## imchucky666 (Dec 9, 2012)

....................


----------



## imchucky666 (Dec 9, 2012)

..............


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## JustCoasting (Dec 9, 2012)

imchucky666 said:


> ....................View attachment 2435484View attachment 2435485View attachment 2435486View attachment 2435487View attachment 2435494


Who is he? And why is he standing beside my favorite lady of all time?


----------



## patlpp (Dec 9, 2012)

^^^^Google the movie JFK, platoon, Natural Born killers ;the answer is there. ^^^^


----------



## neosapien (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Trousers (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## tuffles (Dec 10, 2012)

This made me chuckle. I think it might be spoof site.

http://www.duffelblog.com/2012/12/drone-pilot-to-receive-first-air-force-medal-of-honor-since-vietnam/


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 10, 2012)

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=e6c_1355149619


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 10, 2012)

... but does she Produce? cn


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 10, 2012)

[youtube]vlxkcewBEe0[/youtube]

I wonder if Obama really acted like that...


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 10, 2012)

I'd shove my junk in her box...


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 10, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> ... but does she Produce? cn


Just Melons


----------



## ANC (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## imchucky666 (Dec 10, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> ... but does she Produce? cn


ProDUCE, or PROduce like the one before it?
No wonder people can't speak English correctly.
They don't know whether to put out, or get vegetables.


----------



## imchucky666 (Dec 10, 2012)

ANC said:


> /QUOTE]
> Damn, how many bottles of Goldschlager could you get for that money?


----------



## Trousers (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Trousers (Dec 10, 2012)

can't remember if this one was posted here or not


----------



## greenswag (Dec 10, 2012)

Trousers said:


> can't remember if this one was posted here or not


I had to watch it so many times, I was like "I don't see it!" then I saw it and shat a brick LMFAO!


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;tDxDYIQL6Nc]http://youtu.be/tDxDYIQL6Nc[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;QFs2SPWHHwc]http://youtu.be/QFs2SPWHHwc[/video]


----------



## SHUTTHEFUCKINDOOR (Dec 10, 2012)

Big P said:


> one man in short shorts.. can change the world.. you can fast forward a little to get the jist
> 
> 
> [youtube]GA8z7f7a2Pk[/youtube]



I went to sas 2012 recommend that shit


----------



## Jadesjewel (Dec 10, 2012)

Merry xxx-mas


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2012)

Jadesjewel said:


> View attachment 2437949
> 
> Merry xxx-mas



that's funny.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## imchucky666 (Dec 10, 2012)

...............


----------



## ANC (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 10, 2012)

fowl ball cn


----------



## imchucky666 (Dec 10, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> fowl ball cn


Where's the bird?
I don't see the pic.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 10, 2012)

imchucky666 said:


> Where's the bird?
> I don't see the pic.


It flies in from the right (on the centerline) just as the pitcher releases. Awesome. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm only guessing this is what you tried posting.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 10, 2012)

Fungus Gnat said:


> I'm only guessing this is what you tried posting.


Yes thanks. Weird ... i see the one I posted. thanks for catching that. Is my next post visible or not? Same image source. cn


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 10, 2012)

Looks more like the beginning of a Fur Brawl 

Sure, put a bird in there ..


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 10, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Yes thanks. Weird ... i see the one I posted. thanks for catching that. Is my next post visible or not? Same image source. cn


Niether show up but they might for you if it's in your cache. Sometimes it's best to save as and upload it to here http://imgur.com/ before linking.


----------



## imchucky666 (Dec 11, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Yes thanks. Weird ... i see the one I posted. thanks for catching that. Is my next post visible or not? Same image source. cn


Nothin.........
But that fowl ball reminds me of this time when my dad's friend drove his Ford hot rod to work one day, and everybody was admiring all the chrome, paint, rims, etc.
Except for one guy, who was yap, yap, yap, about how it was all show and no go.
Berry got in, started it, said 'be back.'
Drove down the parking lot, we all hear exhaust from the headers, and he returns, with a seagull pinned to the grill.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 11, 2012)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


bahahaha! I'm not keen on kids anyway! Fucking hilarious! Go on 'roo! Kick the little shit's arse...lol.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 11, 2012)

cannabineer said:


>


which quote would you like to be attached toill go with mc Donald's for me..


----------



## guy incognito (Dec 11, 2012)

ba ba ba ba ba i'm lovin' it.


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2012)

They missed the Burger King condom - The Have it your way!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 11, 2012)

Fungus Gnat said:


>



Then the roo is like Deebo, "you want some, old man?!?!?" And he's like, "NO!......getcho ass in the car, boy! I don't know why you come down here messin with these roos"


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 11, 2012)

DST said:


> They missed the Burger King condom - The Have it your way!


Thank goodness there's no Jack in the Box model. cn


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 11, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Thank goodness there's no Jack in the Box model. cn


It would have to be sponsored by Fix A Flat.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 11, 2012)

Mine would be the Subway footlong version.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## imchucky666 (Dec 11, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 2438947


Here's one for ya Sunny


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## MojoRison (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## herbose (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## grnhrvstr (Dec 12, 2012)

[url]http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=f5b_1354208440


[/URL]


----------



## grnhrvstr (Dec 12, 2012)

I think the comments are worth a visit as well 

[video=youtube_share;fftnExG-WFg]http://youtu.be/fftnExG-WFg[/video]


----------



## grnhrvstr (Dec 12, 2012)

cleveland ftw

[video=youtube_share;6gAkUh5pyfI]http://youtu.be/6gAkUh5pyfI[/video]


----------



## grnhrvstr (Dec 12, 2012)

[video]http://www.collegehumor.com/video/6853117/look-at-this-instagram-nickelback-parody[/video]


----------



## ANC (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## tuffles (Dec 13, 2012)

Mr Cadbury meets Mrs Rowntree

Only the British will get this one !.........................

Cadbury met Miss Rowntree on a Double Decker.

It was just After Eight. They got off at Quality Street , and had a drink in Mars bar.

He asked her name. "Polo, I'm the one with the hole" she said with a Wispa.

"I'm Marathon , the one with the nuts" he replied.

He touched her Cream Eggs, which was a Kinder Surprise for her.

Hen he slipped his hand into her Snickers, which made Her Ripple.

He fondled her Jelly Babies and she rubbed his Tic Tacs.

Soon they were Heart Throbs.

It was a Fab moment as she screamed in Turkish Delight.



But three days later, his Sherbet Dib Dab started to itch.





Turns out Miss Rowntree had been with Bertie Bassett and he had Allsorts.


----------



## guy incognito (Dec 13, 2012)

ANC said:


>


Wait a minute, 22 poop smearing incidents and it cost 20,000 pounds to clean it? So it cost nearly 1,000 pounds to clean poop up from a train? Bullshit.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 13, 2012)

imagine the costs when the circus leaves town


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 13, 2012)

guy incognito said:


> Wait a minute, 22 poop smearing incidents and it cost 20,000 pounds to clean it? So it cost nearly 1,000 pounds to clean poop up from a train? Bullshit.


It is considered a bio-hazard. How much would you want to be paid to clean up that poo.

People who do that are called Painters. They smear it on top of, under, on ceilings (now would you really want that dripping on you), in cracks, on floors and spread it around as much as possible. I wouldn't do it for all the money in China. Hmmmm, well for that amount I might reconsider.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 13, 2012)

ClaytonBigsby said:


>








she'd do that to your nuts when your sleepin


----------



## guy incognito (Dec 13, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> It is considered a bio-hazard. How much would you want to be paid to clean up that poo.
> 
> People who do that are called Painters. They smear it on top of, under, on ceilings (now would you really want that dripping on you), in cracks, on floors and spread it around as much as possible. I wouldn't do it for all the money in China. Hmmmm, well for that amount I might reconsider.


You could hire someone at 100 pounds per hour and give them a full 10 hours to wipe down a train for those prices. I know it doesn't take that long to disinfect and wipe down a train, and I know someone that is going to get that job doesn't have the education or skill set to demand 100 pounds an hour. They are basically a train janitor. I would agree they probably should get paid a little extra because it is such a nasty job, but how much money would that person make if they got a job at mcdonalds? Like 5 pounds an hour? and you have to deal with shitty mcdonald food, customers, cleaning grease up, and I know mcdonalds employees have to clean smeared shit out of the bathroom because I have seen shit smeared in a mcdonalds bathroom. 

Those cleaning values are way out of whack. I would have cleaned them for half that price.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 13, 2012)

srh88 said:


> she'd do that to your nuts when your sleepin


amazing,the weight and fake firmness of silicone!
funny they should call it SILIcone, should really be SILIcunt!
breast enlargement! The bane of the natural women loving man..ban them!!!
only,no,sorry that's unfair, I guess after cancer etc they help women feel ok about themselves.
other than that though,you have the flip side of the coin, the deranged,mental attention NEEDING tarts,just like Jordan!
just have to keep pumping themselves up, when how they were naturally was/is just fine!
a word to women of the world, boobs are cool,nipples are best though! Size of breast, irrelevant! Stiff nips! Priceless!
another word to the ladies, though crude,maybe!
the wetter the better!hmmm! Lush!
Sorry! Got lost in my thought there...lol.
oh in my opinion too, totally bald is not cool! We want our women to look like women, not a girl with a sugar puff for her...
don't get me wrong, I don't like 1970's. abundance of overgrown hippie muff fluff, a nice trimmed runway, directing me/him where to land..hehe!
just being a little silly, though honest ttoo honesty is always the best policy!!!


----------



## imchucky666 (Dec 13, 2012)

srh88 said:


> she'd do that to your nuts when your sleepin


Only on 'The Man Show'.
What ever happened to that?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 13, 2012)

ANC said:


>


That pic is probably the top 5 in best pics here for me man. Awesome find.


----------



## imchucky666 (Dec 13, 2012)

.............


----------



## Trousers (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## grnhrvstr (Dec 13, 2012)

Happy Hanukkah, bitches!
[video=youtube_share;JUzo3uQ00OM]http://youtu.be/JUzo3uQ00OM[/video]


----------



## Robfather (Dec 13, 2012)

Merry Early Christmas


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;mlXMGdRFgac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlXMGdRFgac[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 13, 2012)

*HO HO HO!!*


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;GrQbWeNQpiA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrQbWeNQpiA[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 13, 2012)

............


----------



## BDBandit (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 14, 2012)

BDBandit said:


>




Notice Jerry Sandusky stayed seated so his face would be in everyone's crotch/ass.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 14, 2012)

Blue Wizard said:


> View attachment 2441806............


Not sure what that is, but every fiber of my being is telling me to kill it with fire.


----------



## liveveryday (Dec 14, 2012)

Hey guys.. I'm new here and would love for someone could take ms under their wing


----------



## Trousers (Dec 14, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> [video=youtube;mlXMGdRFgac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlXMGdRFgac[/video]


----------



## ANC (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## imchucky666 (Dec 14, 2012)

anc said:


>


score!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## imchucky666 (Dec 14, 2012)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


Gives new meaning to the term 'love handles' LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2012)

liveveryday said:


> Hey guys.. I'm new here and would love for someone could take ms under their wing


I can take you over my knee or under my paw. No wings; sorry. 



imchucky666 said:


> Gives new meaning to the term 'love handles' LOL


That looks for an orthopedic device for giving the burro to the assless. Maybe for banging people with hips like ... guys ...  cn


----------



## ANC (Dec 14, 2012)

The hair would probably work just fine.... horsey style.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## imchucky666 (Dec 14, 2012)

liveveryday said:


> Hey guys.. I'm new here and would love for someone could take ms under their wing


Howdy.
Go to the 'newbie central', introduce yourself, start reading, and happy growing!


----------



## imchucky666 (Dec 14, 2012)

ANC said:


> The hair would probably work just fine.... horsey style.


I was wondering what was wrong with the pony tail.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;anf2qEjec3U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anf2qEjec3U&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;Av6VRNUPtxQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Av6VRNUPtxQ&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Jer La Mota (Dec 14, 2012)

*10 characters*


----------



## imchucky666 (Dec 14, 2012)

Jer La Mota said:


> View attachment 2442435
> *10 characters*


.............


----------



## imchucky666 (Dec 14, 2012)

................


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 14, 2012)

liveveryday said:


> Hey guys.. I'm new here and would love for someone could take ms under their wing


hi there


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2012)

^^epic. cn


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 14, 2012)

View attachment 2442981


----------



## lokie (Dec 15, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> View attachment 2442982


I like this idea. I need one to ware under my Carhartt Arctic coveralls.
Of course I would have to ware a union suit under the body sweater so it wont itch.


----------



## greenswag (Dec 15, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> View attachment 2442982


There's a squatch in these woods!


----------



## silasraven (Dec 15, 2012)

lokie said:


> I like this idea. I need one to ware under my Carhartt Arctic coveralls.
> Of course I would have to ware a union suit under the body sweater so it wont itch.


fuck the unions they suck


----------



## ANC (Dec 15, 2012)

For you sillas


----------



## silasraven (Dec 15, 2012)

those are fun but a little complicated to control


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 15, 2012)

Trolling without a computer.....


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 15, 2012)

So are these. cn


----------



## kinetic (Dec 15, 2012)

This makes me laugh probably not many will get it.
I also want to add I never looked at this thread until recently and laughed my stoned ass off the other night.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 15, 2012)

I don't get it. It looks not very lol. What'm I missing? cn


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;fS1uDnIPTvo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&amp;v=fS1uDnIPTvo&amp;NR=1[/video]


----------



## DaBong (Dec 15, 2012)

Bad Bad Bad place for the tag.....


----------



## charface (Dec 15, 2012)

kinetic said:


> View attachment 2443425
> This makes me laugh probably not many will get it.
> I also want to add I never looked at this thread until recently and laughed my stoned ass off the other night.


 Are you fuckin with me subliminally? You should be institutionalized


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 15, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I don't get it. It looks not very lol. What'm I missing? cn


it said he was institutionalized in 1983, yet that picture is very old. so either he was a grown man living with his parents or idk


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 15, 2012)

kinetic said:


> View attachment 2443425
> This makes me laugh probably not many will get it.
> I also want to add I never looked at this thread until recently and laughed my stoned ass off the other night.



Damn, I bet he was Suicidal


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 15, 2012)

Fungus Gnat said:


> [video=youtube;fS1uDnIPTvo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&amp;v=fS1uDnIPTvo&amp;NR=1[/video]


Haha I saw that shit on Tosh.0!!!!


----------



## kinetic (Dec 15, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> it said he was institutionalized in 1983, yet that picture is very old. so either he was a grown man living with his parents or idk


His mom asked if he was crazy. All he wanted was a Pepsi, just one Pepsi, but she wouldn't give it to him.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 15, 2012)

kinetic said:


> His mom asked if he was crazy. All he wanted was a Pepsi, just one Pepsi, but she wouldn't give it to him.


Guess you have to have a weird sense of humor like me to get it lol.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 15, 2012)

She thought he was on drugs!


----------



## kinetic (Dec 15, 2012)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> She thought he was on drugs!


He was just thinkin' ya know


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 15, 2012)

just leave him alone!!


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 15, 2012)

[youtube]0kRAKXFrYQ4[/youtube]


----------



## kinetic (Dec 15, 2012)

I remember hiding all my ST cassettes from my parents....


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 15, 2012)

When I sang I Saw Your Mommy in front of my mom, she threw me out of the house, at 14. I never went back.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 15, 2012)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> When I sang I Saw Your Mommy in front of my mom, she threw me out of the house, at 14. I never went back.


 I wish I could like that and coming from a son of a Rez. dog I understand it. Ya dig?


----------



## herbose (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## joeyjoejoe (Dec 15, 2012)

i really admire me some redneck ingenuity


----------



## imchucky666 (Dec 15, 2012)

herbose said:


>


LOLOLOL
I just noticed, you're from Thai .....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 16, 2012)

So totally me ^^^


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 16, 2012)

Fungus Gnat said:


> [video=youtube;Av6VRNUPtxQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Av6VRNUPtxQ&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


Wow, surprise ending!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 16, 2012)

..............


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 16, 2012)

..........


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 16, 2012)

..........


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 16, 2012)

Bakatare666 said:


> ..........View attachment 2444606



Yummy!!! hahahaha....at least he's getting his omega 3's and fresh breath


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 16, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 2444098


..................


----------



## Jer La Mota (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 16, 2012)

No caption needed.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 16, 2012)

Who said CN can't dance?


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 16, 2012)

And God said, 'Let there be Wi-Fi' and there was Wi-Fi.










Really bad ad placement


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 16, 2012)

ClaytonBigsby said:


>


View attachment 2444977...................


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 16, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 2444937


.................View attachment 2444981


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 16, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 2444947
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2444949


...............View attachment 2445000View attachment 2445009


----------



## ANC (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## Trousers (Dec 16, 2012)

Asbestos Flaygon



[video=youtube;G7oGx2dImE8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7oGx2dImE8[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Steve French (Dec 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;ypYte6e52Lk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypYte6e52Lk[/video]

Old but good.


----------



## tuffles (Dec 17, 2012)

Brighton Council in the UK have upset the chap who hangs the Christmas lights

[video]http://xa.yimg.com/kq/groups/17978161/1022796492/name/Brightons%20Christmas%20lights.mp4[/video]


----------



## ANC (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Metasynth (Dec 17, 2012)

Haha...funny enough, every time you use "Canola" oil, you're using Rape oil...since it comes/originated from Rapeseed. They also use field mustard seeds to produce the oil, which apparently they're re-named "Canola" plants, even though there is no such thing as a "Canola"


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 17, 2012)

tuffles said:


> Brighton Council in the UK have upset the chap who hangs the Christmas lights
> 
> [video]http://xa.yimg.com/kq/groups/17978161/1022796492/name/Brightons%20Christmas%20lights.mp4[/video]


............


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 17, 2012)

ANC said:


>


.............


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 17, 2012)

Bakatare666 said:


> ............
> 
> 
> View attachment 2445889



Worst part is that I've done that! LMAO!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 17, 2012)

Betcha weren't giggling THEN.
That's when you wonder why you weren't smart enough to do it when somebody else was home, or tie a rope from you to the ladder.
AFTER you quit swearing at gravity.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 17, 2012)

I did that 2 time within 1/2 an hour cut a limb with a chainsaw the limb jumped up beyond the reach of the ladder. I'm hanging there holding on with one hand and the chainsaw still running in the other.. 2 times!!! Yea I was stoned and it was 20-30 years ago. And I'm still alive, us guys born in the 50s are tough!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## liveveryday (Dec 17, 2012)

Hey you.... So when we gonna get together.. I wanna learn the ropes without having to read so much! Lol


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 17, 2012)

.............View attachment 2446743


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## MojoRison (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 18, 2012)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Ya, but my truck doesn't give me headaches and whine.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 18, 2012)

Bakatare666 said:


> Ya, but my truck doesn't give me headaches and whine.


lol, I guess a truck is kind of like a wife.

Treat her right, give her what she needs and she will make you a happy man. If not, she breaks down and alerts you when she isn't feeling good.


----------



## ANC (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## MojoRison (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 18, 2012)

ANC said:


>


Galileo????


----------



## kinetic (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh shit I made someones sig. with my quote!


----------



## kinetic (Dec 18, 2012)

So I says "hey baby hold my beer for a second..."


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 18, 2012)

kinetic said:


> View attachment 2447575
> So I says "hey baby hold my beer for a second..."


................


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 18, 2012)

I know its wrong.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 18, 2012)

VILEPLUME said:


> I know its wrong.


Wrong on so many levels.View attachment 2448031View attachment 2448030View attachment 2448032


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 18, 2012)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


Polish bucauky (sic)?


----------



## dangledo (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Trousers (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Trousers (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Trolling (Dec 18, 2012)

Slaves didn't get paid.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 19, 2012)

Trolling said:


> Slaves didn't get paid.


free food and housing. same difference.


----------



## Trolling (Dec 19, 2012)

Slaves didn't get paid money and got to go home and do whatever amd go wherever they want.


Technical enough?


----------



## TigerClock (Dec 19, 2012)

Section 8 and food stamps.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 19, 2012)

Trolling said:


> Slaves didn't get paid money and got to go home and do whatever amd go wherever they want.
> 
> 
> Technical enough?


back then there really wasn't anywhere to go. it's not like they would have hopped on a plane and spent a week in the Bahamas. 

a steady job, good housing for them and their family. free food, free clothing. sounds legit to me.


----------



## TigerClock (Dec 19, 2012)

Yea but someone made them live there and made them work a certain job... At least we can choose witch slave trade we wish to work.



edit: which* (pretty fucked right now)


----------



## Trolling (Dec 19, 2012)

Yes but one is a choice and the other is not. People choose to work so they can have money for things, slaves are on another level of that, they either work or get beaten. 


I guess the Philippines of child prostitution could also be on your argument side?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 19, 2012)

i'm not arguing, i'm trolling.


----------



## Trolling (Dec 19, 2012)

Gah, oh youuuuu. I figured your first post was a joke but then you kept going with it, should've known better.


----------



## TigerClock (Dec 19, 2012)

On a score from 1 to 10 u get an 8.


for section 8


----------



## ArcticGranite (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 19, 2012)

seriously though, where were they living before they were slaves?


----------



## ANC (Dec 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;tecgXDWYH1A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=tecgXDWYH1A[/video]


----------



## Trolling (Dec 19, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/601213-golden-eagle-swoops-child.html


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 19, 2012)

Her parents were clownin'.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 19, 2012)

MojoRison said:


>


Could you imagine if you were dosing and you asked to use the bathroom and this is what you walk into. Whoa... I'd be stuck there for hours.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 19, 2012)

say hello to nutsack everybody......today he is getting fixed....has no clue ...lol, wish him luck! poor lil fella!


----------



## ROFLhacks (Dec 19, 2012)

The Etherkiller


----------



## theQuetzalcoatl (Dec 19, 2012)

Laughed out loud the instant I saw this.


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;15ck7UZBLmw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=15ck7UZBLmw[/video]


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Trousers (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## MojoRison (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Total Head (Dec 19, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> Who said CN can't dance?
> 
> View attachment 2444944



now in gif form!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2012)

MojoRison said:


>


I am suddenly ambivalent about "sticking the landing". cn


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 19, 2012)

Talk about 'anxiety delays'..........


----------



## dangledo (Dec 19, 2012)

how can you deuce it out when its all puckered?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 19, 2012)

cause most people dont know how to ski . . . let alone jump


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2012)

I would not want to be in that bathroom while tripping or spinny-drunk. cn


----------



## srh88 (Dec 20, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I would not want to be in that bathroom while tripping or spinny-drunk. cn


i woulld definitely want to be in there pooping on acid but yeah not the spins


----------



## ANC (Dec 20, 2012)

money can't buy you love....


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 20, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I would not want to be in that bathroom while tripping or spinny-drunk. cn



I would go in there on acid to take a shit, But i would probably have a hard time getting out lol. I wouldn't want to slip on the ice and go for a ride.


----------



## chunkylonin (Dec 20, 2012)

can.i.buz said:


>


I saw this exactg guy on cops,they stopped him,when someone reported he kept bending over on the street,the police let him go and he turned around and picked up his bag (cops face priceless) mooned everyone and headed down the road


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## MojoRison (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 21, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 2450780


.....................


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;ygXtLR8mpp0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygXtLR8mpp0[/video]

Listen for it right around the 10 second mark. Smart girl


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## neosapien (Dec 21, 2012)

*NASA has confirmed that there will be an event taking place today 12/21/2012! It is to happen in the late afternoon! The sun will disappear and it will become very dark! They are calling the phenomenon "night"!!!!! Warn everyone!*


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 21, 2012)

.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 21, 2012)

neosapien said:


> *NASA has confirmed that there will be an event taking place today 12/21/2012! It is to happen in the late afternoon! The sun will disappear and it will become very dark! They are calling the phenomenon "night"!!!!! Warn everyone!*


Weather forecast for tonight: Dark. Continued dark overnight, with widely scattered light by morning.
*&#8203;GEORGE CARLIN
And George Carlin and NASA aren't even Mayan!*


----------



## neosapien (Dec 21, 2012)

Bakatare666 said:


> Weather forecast for tonight: Dark. Continued dark overnight, with widely scattered light by morning.
> *&#8203;GEORGE CARLIN
> And George Carlin and NASA aren't even Mayan!*


[video=youtube;D1uaw3WIOlc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1uaw3WIOlc[/video]


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 21, 2012)

[youtube]foHcZOdwsX8[/youtube]


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 21, 2012)

[youtube]rrGZoOYSexg[/youtube]


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 21, 2012)

.............


----------



## Total Head (Dec 21, 2012)

Bakatare666 said:


> .............View attachment 2451464



am i the only one bothered by the fact that he covered the mouth of the bong and not the bowl? saving all that stale smoke while the good stuff burns away...


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 21, 2012)

I think his other paw is trying to cover the bowl.


----------



## guy incognito (Dec 22, 2012)

Total Head said:


> am i the only one bothered by the fact that he covered the mouth of the bong and not the bowl? saving all that stale smoke while the good stuff burns away...


There is a lot of smoke in that bong still. If I take a hit and can't clear it I block it so I can go back asap and finish it off before it gets stale. I also just watched that movie last night. It was pretty good. I laughed through most of it, but I was high as shit. If you light seth mcfarlane you will probably enjoy it.


----------



## guy incognito (Dec 22, 2012)

Also it's a teddy bear that magically came to life. You are over thinking it.


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## silasraven (Dec 22, 2012)

ten letters, funny


----------



## ANC (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 22, 2012)

ANC said:


>


Wow. a reverse cameltoe... lol


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 22, 2012)

Total Head said:


> am i the only one bothered by the fact that he covered the mouth of the bong and not the bowl? saving all that stale smoke while the good stuff burns away...


Stale smoke all day, I hate that part of the movie horrible continuity the same hit you see him covering here is gone in the next shot when they cut back to him... I always notice that stuff for whatever reason


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2012)

Total Head said:


> am i the only one bothered by the fact that he covered the mouth of the bong and not the bowl? saving all that stale smoke while the good stuff burns away...


Bothersome but bearable. cn


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 22, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Wow. a reverse cameltoe... lol


Mooseknuckle, because Cameltoe has an ugly sister.


----------



## Jer La Mota (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## Trolling (Dec 22, 2012)

Total Head said:


> am i the only one bothered by the fact that he covered the mouth of the bong and not the bowl? saving all that stale smoke while the good stuff burns away...


Depends how fast you get back to the smoke, I do this too but I hold it in for about 8-10 seconds and immediately get back to the rest, never noticed any stale smoke.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 22, 2012)

.............


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 22, 2012)

................


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 22, 2012)

Too bad that loudspeaker doesn't have batteries or an "Off" switch.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 22, 2012)

.............


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 22, 2012)

...............


----------



## dangledo (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## dangledo (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Dec 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;h3htMuJhz5Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=h3htMuJhz5Y[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## MojoRison (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Jadesjewel (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## squarepush3r (Dec 23, 2012)

So that's what the Mayas had in mind...






No more delays!






When in doubt, repeal gravity...






Almost there!






The steering wheel is in capable hands...






Not to worry, it's not real..






I can see Greece from here!






Outline of the eventual compromise...






The shape of the problem.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 23, 2012)

Bakatare666 said:


> Too bad that loudspeaker doesn't have batteries or an "Off" switch.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 23, 2012)

cannabineer said:


>


As strict as my parents were when I was growing up, I remember my mom telling me how she used to light farts.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 23, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


>


Dam, I got that one too, I should'a posted with my post.


----------



## RightyMcquick (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 24, 2012)

[youtube]pRYVU5K5AxM[/youtube]


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2012)

This one makes me lol. National Lampoon's Alien v. Predator ... cn


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## MojoRison (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## cheechako (Dec 26, 2012)

1234567890


----------



## ANC (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## srh88 (Dec 27, 2012)

ANC said:


>


thats the good stuff lol


----------



## Jer La Mota (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 27, 2012)

cannabineer said:


>


At least those are real.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 27, 2012)

Looks like the Williams sisters are playing doubles today


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 27, 2012)

*I could watch this all day long  *


----------



## AlienDNA (Dec 27, 2012)

Contributing


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;_viuM_sEOOU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_viuM_sEOOU[/video]

I do other things with my washer...


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 27, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> *I could watch this all day*
> 
> Fukin Right


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 27, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> dirtsurfr said:
> 
> 
> > *I could watch this all day*
> ...


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 27, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> Hemlock said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know. I prefer them a little smaller. She seems like one of those young giggler/shriekers. Too much noise and too much maintenance.
> ...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 27, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> At least those are real.


Compare and contrast.







I'll stop now. cn


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 27, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I'll stop now. cn



Please do.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 27, 2012)

Back to regular programming. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 27, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Compare and contrast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh My... Someone should tell her... Never mind.


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 27, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> Dirty Harry said:
> 
> 
> > Amen on the maintenance.
> ...


----------



## sunni (Dec 27, 2012)

AlienDNA said:


> i think there should be like an official boob thread or something, haven't found one yet


people will just end up posting nudes


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 27, 2012)

sunni said:


> people will just end up posting nudes


Oh now thats awful...LOL


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 27, 2012)

Found UB's next avi. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## hzbodin (Dec 27, 2012)

lmaoooooo @ the hand grenade


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## MojoRison (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## smokajoe (Dec 27, 2012)

MojoRison said:


>


That's definitely cheaper then Bluetooth


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 27, 2012)

smokajoe said:


> That's definitely cheaper then Bluetooth


This has played here before, but ... cn


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## srh88 (Dec 27, 2012)

sunni said:


> people will just end up posting nudes


i liked that because im for this idea...


----------



## PetFlora (Dec 28, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> Dirty Harry said:
> 
> 
> > Amen on the maintenance.
> ...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 30, 2012)

View attachment 2460185


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 30, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 2460185




i really miss nipples. all the bras nowadays are hella padded.


----------



## cheechako (Dec 30, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> i really miss nipples. all the bras nowadays are hella padded.


Well, here ya go!



And the money shot...


----------



## JaysBud (Dec 30, 2012)

Cheech is a dumb ass moron that knows shit.


----------



## dangledo (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 30, 2012)

....................


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 30, 2012)

HOW TO SHOWER LIKE A WOMAN:

Take off clothing and place it in sectioned laundry hamper according to
lights and darks. Walk to bathroom wearing long robe. If you see husband
along the way, cover up any exposed areas. Look at your womanly physique
in the mirror -- make mental note to do more sit-ups/leg-lifts, etc. Get
in the shower. Use wash cloth , long loofah, wide loofah and pumice
stone......
Wash your hair once with cucumber and sage shampoo with 43 added
vitamins.
Wash your hair again to make sure it's clean. Condition your hair with
grapefruit mint conditioner. Wash your face with crushed apricot facial
scrub for 10 minutes until red. Wash entire rest of body with ginger nut
and jaffa cake body wash. Rinse conditioner off hair. Shave armpits and
legs. Rinse off. Turn off shower. Squeegee off all wet surfaces in
shower.
Spray mold spots with Tilex.. Get out of shower. Dry with towel the size
of a small country. Wrap hair in super absorbent towel. Return to
bedroom wearing long robe and towel on head. If you see husband along
the way, cover up any exposed areas.

HOW TO SHOWER LIKE A MAN:

Take off clothes while sitting on the edge of the bed and leave them in
a pile. Walk naked to the bathroom. If you see wife along the way, shake
wiener at her making the woo-woo sound. Look at your manly physique in
the mirror. Admire the size of your wiener and scratch your butt. Get in
the shower. Wash your face. Wash your armpits. Blow your nose in your
hands and let the water rinse them off. Fart and laugh at how loud it
sounds in the shower. Spend majority of time washing privates and
surrounding area.
Wash your butt, leaving those coarse butt hairs stuck on the soap. Wash
your hair. Make a Shampoo Mohawk. Pee. Rinse off and get out of shower.
Partially dry off. Fail to notice the water on floor because curtain was
hanging out of tub the whole time. Admire wiener size in mirror again.
Leave shower curtain open, wet mat on floor, and light and fan on.
Return to bedroom with towel around waist. If you pass wife, pull off
towel, shake wiener at her and make the woo-woo sound again. Throw wet
towel on bed.


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 30, 2012)

*A Tennessee State trooper pulled over a pickup on I-65. The trooper asked, "Got any ID?"*

*The driver replied, "Bout whut?"*


----------



## TigerClock (Dec 30, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> HOW TO SHOWER LIKE A WOMAN:
> 
> Take off clothing and place it in sectioned laundry hamper according to
> lights and darks. Walk to bathroom wearing long robe. If you see husband
> ...


This is true but I do what I call "the helicopter" and make helicopter noises instead of a woo hoo.

to execute the helicopter one must grab cock at base next to the balls and sling your dick in circles like a lasso as fast as possible.


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 30, 2012)

TigerClock said:


> This is true but I do what I call "the helicopter" and make helicopter noises instead of a woo hoo.
> 
> to execute the helicopter one must grab cock at base next to the balls and sling your dick in circles like a lasso as fast as possible.


I don't need to use my hands for the helicopter. Helo is better than "woo woo" for sure. I also do the headbanger.......... a real crowd pleaser..


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 30, 2012)

View attachment 2460732

View attachment 2460733

View attachment 2460734


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 30, 2012)

He dances like I do. Not very well. 

[video=youtube;QkIDR1w5xkM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=QkIDR1w5xkM#![/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 30, 2012)

TigerClock said:


> This is true but I do what I call "the helicopter" and make helicopter noises instead of a woo hoo.
> 
> to execute the helicopter one must grab cock at base next to the balls and sling your dick in circles like a lasso as fast as possible.


Bonus points for singing Ride of the Valkyries. 

Woooo woooo! 



jonnybravo111 said:


> i bet u like that second picture ...dont u faggot....


Dislike. cn


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## ANC (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## rooky1985 (Dec 31, 2012)

ANC said:


>


The Cat pic is Great.


----------



## rooky1985 (Dec 31, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> Oh My... Someone should tell her... Never mind.


I'd hit it, think of the things she could show you!!!


----------



## rooky1985 (Dec 31, 2012)

Why are womens feet smaller than a man's?????


So they can stand closer to the kitchen sink!!


----------



## inluvwitbud (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy New Y Good People


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## HeavyDutyNugz (Dec 31, 2012)

^ i laughed hard.


----------



## TigerClock (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## Trousers (Dec 31, 2012)

1,000 posts on a stoner board and not one in this thread without a picture.


Here is a picture of a dog on a toy horse.


----------



## rooky1985 (Dec 31, 2012)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


What the fuck is that doing in Here!!!!
Or maybe that just totally thre his count off(damn complicated math)


----------



## dangledo (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## dashcues (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## HeavyDutyNugz (Jan 1, 2013)

Valentines day.. cab $20 .. dinner & drinks $100 .. hotel room $200..

Your face when she tells you she's on her period .. priceless

Her face when you tell her it's going up her ass .. PRICELESS !!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 1, 2013)

^^^  I spit beer ^^^


----------



## Trousers (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Jan 2, 2013)

&#8203;................


----------



## neosapien (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## sunni (Jan 2, 2013)

View attachment 2464154View attachment 2464155View attachment 2464156View attachment 2464157View attachment 2464158


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 2, 2013)

Trousers said:


>


I have watched this over and over, my g/f thanks you!


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 2, 2013)

^ I can't get it that nice... Think I'm using the wrong color shirt


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 2, 2013)

..........................


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 2, 2013)

that bear is awesome....but man o man. i wouldnt trust that chicken wire type material to keep him from ripping my face off


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 2, 2013)

damn kristen stewart looks good in that picture....skeet skeet skeet...


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## MojoRison (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 3, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> I have watched this over and over, my g/f thanks you!


WTF?!?!?!?!
I couldn't do that even if I slowed down the vid.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 3, 2013)

rooky1985 said:


> I'd hit it, think of the things she could show you!!!


Ugh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 3, 2013)

cheechako said:


> Well, here ya go!
> 
> View attachment 2460346
> 
> ...


OK, Jen A., I agree, but the other..............


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 3, 2013)

TigerClock said:


> This is true but I do what I call "the helicopter" and make helicopter noises instead of a woo hoo.
> 
> to execute the helicopter one must grab cock at base next to the balls and sling your dick in circles like a lasso as fast as possible.


As the main rotor, or the tail prop?


----------



## cheechako (Jan 3, 2013)

I tried just 10 characters, but it was the wrong base.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## MojoRison (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 3, 2013)

And for CN


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 3, 2013)

If Dr Suess was shooting straight from the hip


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## MojoRison (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## dangledo (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## ANC (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 4, 2013)

Teacher Arrested




Public school teacher was arrested today at John F. Kennedy International airport as he attempted to board a flight while in possession of a ruler, a protractor, a compass, a slide-rule and a calculator. At a morning press conference, Attorney General Eric Holder said he believes the man is a member of the notorious Al-Gebra movement.

He did not identify the man, who has been charged by the FBI with carrying weapons of math instruction.

'Al-Gebra is a problem for us', the Attorney General said. 'They derive solutions by means and extremes, and sometimes go off on tangents in search of absolute values.' They use secret code names like "X" and "Y" and refer to themselves as "unknowns" but we have determined that they belong to a common denominator of the axis of medieval with coordinates in every country. As the Greek philosopher Isosceles used to say, "There are 3 sides to every triangle."

When asked to comment on the arrest, President Obama said, "If God had wanted us to have better weapons of math instruction, He would have given us more fingers and toes." White House aides told reporters they could not recall a more intelligent or profound statement by the President. It is believed that another Nobel Prize will follow.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;LYtXSHU9CFc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYtXSHU9CFc[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;Kb5zPkPB4nU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_312954&amp;feature=iv&amp;s rc_vid=QpgJcgMA_UM&amp;v=Kb5zPkPB4nU[/video]


----------



## squarepush3r (Jan 5, 2013)

[h=2]Clearing an area for the igloo[/h]    

[h=2]The first layer of ice-blocks[/h]    

[h=2]building the spiral[/h]    

[h=2]laying blocks on top of the spiral[/h]    

   

   

[h=2]all of the frozen cartons[/h]    

[h=2]had to bring them inside to melt them so we could reuse them[/h]    

   

   

[h=2]Inside of the igloo[/h]    

   

   

[h=2]The igloo lit up from the inside[/h]    

[h=2]The igloo lit up from the inside[/h]


----------



## Total Head (Jan 5, 2013)

dangledo said:


>




as a resident of mass, i am compelled to point out that khakis and cah keys are not pronounced the same at all. i got into a verbal scuffle with some outsider on another website over this same post. tryin'a tell me how i talk n shit.


----------



## Trousers (Jan 5, 2013)

Cool story Masshole.


----------



## guy incognito (Jan 5, 2013)

Total Head said:


> as a resident of mass, i am compelled to point out that khakis and cah keys are not pronounced the same at all. i got into a verbal scuffle with some outsider on another website over this same post. tryin'a tell me how i talk n shit.


To point out the obvious here, you are probably mispronouncing khakis.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 5, 2013)

Tomato tommato..


----------



## Total Head (Jan 5, 2013)

guy incognito said:


> To point out the obvious here, you are probably mispronouncing khakis.


it won't let me post it but i pronounce "khaki" the way the voice on dictionary.com pronounces it. a like apple.

cah is pronounced a like aardvark (or car, i guess). no one in mass says the word cah with an a like apple unless they are a horrible actor in a shitty movie. i blame hollywood for this. most outsiders have only heard the accent in the context of an awful movie and the butchery must stop.

don't even get me started on what's wrong with the parking in harvard yard nonsense...


----------



## dangledo (Jan 5, 2013)

is this really an issue? i lol'd twice.


----------



## slowbus (Jan 5, 2013)

Total Head said:


> it won't let me post it but i pronounce "khaki" the way the voice on dictionary.com pronounces it. a like apple.
> 
> cah is pronounced a like aardvark (or car, i guess). no one in mass says the word cah with an a like apple unless they are a horrible actor in a shitty movie. i blame hollywood for this. most outsiders have only heard the accent in the context of an awful movie and the butchery must stop.
> 
> don't even get me started on what's wrong with the parking in harvard yard nonsense...



without getting to technical,it was pretty funny,for us ignorant outsiders.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 5, 2013)

lmao, I think I believe this.

[video=youtube;aP3gzee1cps]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=aP3gzee1cps[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 5, 2013)

almost brought tears to my eyes

[video=youtube;N0-7EfR37Dg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0-7EfR37Dg[/video]


----------



## slowbus (Jan 5, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> lmao, I think I believe this.
> 
> [video=youtube;aP3gzee1cps]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=aP3gzee1cps[/video]




HOLY FAWK !!!! that just tripped my dog out.She came fuking running out of the other room barking.What a trip.Made my night(how pathetic)


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## OldGrowth420 (Jan 5, 2013)

LOL Thank you winter woman.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 5, 2013)

OldGrowth420 said:


> LOL Thank you winter woman.


Glad you enjoyed it. The cat one and Richard Simmons made my night


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 5, 2013)

If you're not familiar with the work of Steven Wright, he's the famous 
erudite scientist and humorist who once said: "I woke up one morning,

andall of my stuff had been stolen and replaced by exact duplicates." 
His mind sees things differently than most of us do.

_*Here are some of his gems:*_*

*1 - I'd kill for a Nobel Peace Prize.

2 - Borrow money from pessimists -- they don't expect it back.

3 - Half the people you know are below average.

4 - 99% of lawyers give the rest a bad name.

5 - 82.7% of all statistics are made up on the spot.

6 - A conscience is what hurts when all your other parts feel so good.

7 - A clear conscience is usually the sign of a bad memory.

8 - If you want the rainbow, you got to put up with the rain.

9 - All those who believe in psycho kinesis, raise my hand.

10 - The early bird may get the worm, but the second mouse gets the cheese.

11 - I almost had a psychic girlfriend, But she left me before we met.

12 - OK, so what's the speed of dark?

13 - How do you tell when you're out of invisible ink?

14 - If everything seems to be going well, you have obviously overlooked something.

15 - Depression is merely anger without enthusiasm.

16 - When everything is coming your way, you're in the wrong lane.

17 - Ambition is a poor excuse for not having enough sense to be lazy.

18 - Hard work pays off in the future; laziness pays off now.

19 - I intend to live forever. So far, so good.

20 - If Barbie is so popular, why do you have to buy her friends?

21 - Eagles may soar, but weasels don't get sucked into jet engines.

22 - What happens if you get scared half to death twice?

23 - My mechanic told me, "I couldn't repair your brakes, so I made your horn louder."

24 - Why do psychics have to ask you for your name.

25 - If at first you don't succeed, destroy all evidence that you tried.

26 - A conclusion is the place where you got tired of thinking.

27 - Experience is something you don't get until just after you need it.

28 - The hardness of the butter is proportional to the softness of the bread.

29 - To steal ideas from one person is plagiarism; to steal from many is research.

30 - The problem with the gene pool is that there is no lifeguard.

31 - The sooner you fall behind, the more time you'll have to catch up.

32 - The colder the x-ray table, the more of your body is required to be on it.

33 - Everyone has a photographic memory; some just don't have film.

34 - If at first you don't succeed, skydiving is not for you.

35 - If your car could travel at the speed of light, would your headlights work?

******

cof


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 5, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> Glad you enjoyed it. The cat one and Richard Simmons made my night


It has made me just so happy. cn


----------



## sunni (Jan 6, 2013)

View attachment 2468537View attachment 2468538


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah sunni, that's usually how it goes.. Sigh.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;3OiCYNDNV9k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OiCYNDNV9k&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]

I think... You need to find out for yourself


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;2Sar5WT76kE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Sar5WT76kE&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]

I thought it was.... Nobody here cares what I think.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 6, 2013)

MY ABSOLUTE WORSE NIGHTMARE (right there in the shower). I stripped out-of-doors once with an audience (my neighbor)because of spiders. With the first one I might just run around the whole neighborhood naked. 





Now I'm going to have to check the shower head everytime.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 6, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> Now I'm going to have to check the shower head everytime.


I just got back from my run and decided to check RIU before hopping into the shower. Now I'm going to investigate every hiding spot possible in the bathroom before I get naked and vulnerable. Thanks WW. 


Fucking spiders...... we hates them, preshus.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Jan 6, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> almost brought tears to my eyes
> 
> [video=youtube;N0-7EfR37Dg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0-7EfR37Dg[/video]


LMAO .... this ones... wet... 


I have never seen this one... so freaking funny...


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jan 6, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> MY ABSOLUTE WORSE NIGHTMARE (right there in the shower). I stripped out-of-doors once with an audience (my neighbor)because of spiders. With the first one I might just run around the whole neighborhood naked.
> 
> View attachment 2468743
> 
> ...


I would still be repairing the sheetrock and window from multiple shotgun blasts and replacing the shit covered floor as well. I am soooooooo glad there is nothing close to that here.

damn, hard to type without thinking its gonna move...lol

Peace

Asmallvoice


----------



## srh88 (Jan 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;-hN1dZ-KKwI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hN1dZ-KKwI[/video]


----------



## herbose (Jan 6, 2013)

Sorry that's so small. I can't seem to make it bigger. (That's NOT what she said!)


----------



## herbose (Jan 6, 2013)

This woman owned two Dachshunds, a male and a female.

A friend of hers calls one day and says, "How do you keep him away from her when she's in heat?"

"Oh that's not a problem" she says, "When I go out, I put the female upstairs."

"And does that do the trick?" asks her friend.

"Well," she says, "Have you ever seen a Dachshund try to climb stairs with an erection?"


----------



## herbose (Jan 6, 2013)

*Mohammad entered his classroom on the first day of school.*

*"What's your name?" asked the teacher.
"Mohammad," he replied.
"You're in Australia now," replied the teacher, "So from now on you will be known as Kevin."
Mohammad returned home after school.

"How was your day, Mohammad?" his mother asked.
"My name is not Mohammad. I'm in Australia and now my name is Kevin."
"Are you ashamed of your name? Are you trying to dishonor your parents, your heritage, your religion? Shame on you!" *
*And his mother beat him. Then she called his father, who beat him again.
The next day Mohammad returned to school. The teacher saw all of his bruises. "What happened to you, Kevin?&#8221; she asked.
"Well miss, shortly after becoming an Australian, I was attacked by two fucking Arabs."*


----------



## herbose (Jan 6, 2013)

A shy gentleman was preparing to board a plane, when he 
heard that the Pope was on the same flight. "This is 
exciting," thought the gentleman. "I've always been a big 
fan of the Pope. Perhaps I'll be able to see him in person." 

Imagine his surprise when the Pope sat down in the seat 
next to him for the flight. Still, the gentleman was too 
shy to speak to the Pontiff.

Shortly after take-off, the Pope began a crossword puzzle. 
"This is fantastic," thought the gentleman. "I'm really 
good at crosswords. Perhaps, if the Pope gets stuck, 
he'll ask me for assistance." 

Almost immediately, the Pope turned to the gentleman and 
said, "Excuse me, but do you know a four letter word 
referring to a woman that ends in 'unt'?" 

Only one word leapt to mind... "My goodness," thought the 
gentleman, "I can't tell the Pope that. There must be 
another." The gentleman thought for quite a while, then 
it hit him. Turning to the pope, the gentleman said, "I 
think you're looking for the word 'aunt'." 

"Of course," said the Pope. "Do you have an eraser?"


----------



## neosapien (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## Indagrow (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## Trousers (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 6, 2013)

[h=3]

Denise Rossi[/h] When Denise Rossi won $1.3 million in the California lottery in 1996, she didn't come running home to share the good news with her husband. Instead, she kept quiet and, 11 days later, filed for divorce. Rossi managed to keep mum about the loot throughout the divorce proceedings but, two years later, her ex-husband caught wind of Denise's good luck and sued her. Having violated state disclosure laws, Rossi was ordered to give her ex not half her winnings -- but all of it.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 6, 2013)

cannabineer said:


>


Wow, I think I need that. Oh wait, I already have a husband. 'Only kidding honey'


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 6, 2013)

But is he as cheap and lumpy?? Free!! Shipping!!!! How to resist? cn

PS wake&bake.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 6, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> But is he as cheap and lumpy?? Free!! Shipping!!!! How to resist? cn
> 
> PS wake&bake.


Wonder if it's got a timer like a coffee pot so you can burn your arm as you reach over to hit the snooze button............


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## Trousers (Jan 6, 2013)

Solid work Carne.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## dangledo (Jan 6, 2013)

sum merr


----------



## OldGrowth420 (Jan 7, 2013)

Good morning everyone


----------



## gioua (Jan 7, 2013)

it's hypnotic!!


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 7, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


>


Now if they had this with one hitters instead of glasses I'd be allover that.


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Jan 7, 2013)

..............


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 7, 2013)

Removed because it pissed off Kinetic.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## kinetic (Jan 7, 2013)

Holy shit I'm so sick of telling people the "obamaphone" has been around since 1984 when it was still 'lifeline' for landlines. It was expanded in 2008 to include cell phones. Guess who was president in 2008? Not Obama.

Oh and there is no more 99 weeks of unemployment. Unless you go to college and sign up for the 589 plan which helps _adults _go to college after losing their job and that's seperate from unemployment. There's also about three essays and interviews you have to conduct to get on the 589.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 7, 2013)

..................


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 7, 2013)

[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial] 2012 Darwin Awards - Read to end...the WINNER is definitely a keeper!!!

Nominee No. 1: [San Jose Mercury News]:

An unidentified man, using a shotgun like a club to break a former girlfriend's windshield, accidentally shot himself to death when the gun
discharged, blowing a hole in his gut.

Nominee No. 2: [Kalamazoo Gazette]:
James Burns, 34, (a mechanic) of Alamo, MI, was killed in March as he was trying to repair what police describe as a "farm-type truck." Burns got a friend to drive the truck on a highway while Burns hung underneath so that he could ascertain the source of a troubling noise. Burns' clothes caught on something, however, and the other man found Burns "wrapped in the drive shaft."

Nominee No. 3: [Hickory Daily Record]:
Ken Charles Barger, 47, accidentally shot himself to death in December in Newton, NC. Awakening to the sound of a ringing telephone beside his bed, he reached for the phone but grabbed instead a Smith & Wesson 38 Special, which discharged when he drew it to his ear.

Nominee No. 4: [UPI, Toronto ]:
Police said a lawyer demonstrating the safety of windows in a downtown Toronto skyscraper crashed through a pane with his shoulder and plunged 24 floors to his death.? A police spokesman said Garry Hoy, 39, fell into the courtyard of the Toronto Dominion Bank Tower early Friday evening as he was explaining the strength of the buildings windows to visiting law students. Hoy previously has conducted demonstrations of window strength according to police reports. Peter Lawson, managing partner of the firm Holden Day Wilson, told the Toronto Sun newspaper that Hoy was "one of the best and brightest" members of the 200-man association. A person has to wonder what the dimmer members of this law firm are like.

Nominee No. 5: [The News of the Weird]:
Michael Anderson Godwin made News of the Weird posthumously. He had spent several years awaiting South Carolina 's electric chair on a murder conviction before having his sentence reduced to life in prison. While sitting on a metal toilet in his cell attempting to fix his small TV set, he bit into a wire and was electrocuted.

Nominee No. 6: [The Indianapolis Star]:
A cigarette lighter may have triggered a fatal explosion in Dunkirk, IN. A Jay County man, using a cigarette lighter to check the barrel of a muzzle-loader, was killed Monday night when the weapon discharged in his face, sheriff's investigators said. Gregory David Pryor, 19, died in his parents' rural Dunkirk home at about 11:30 PM. Investigators said Pryor was cleaning a 54-caliber muzzle-loader that had not been firing properly. He was using the lighter to look into the barrel when the gunpowder ignited.

Nominee No. 7: [Reuters, Mississauga, Ontario ]:
A man cleaning a bird feeder on the balcony of his condominium apartment in this Toronto suburb slipped and fell 23 stories to his death. "Stefan Macko, 55, was standing on a wheelchair when the accident occurred," said Inspector Darcy Honer of the Peel Regional Police. "It appears that the chair moved, and he went over the balcony," Honer said.

Finally, THE WINNER!!!: [Arkansas Democrat Gazette]:
Two local men were injured when their pickup truck left the road and struck a tree near Cotton Patch on State Highway 38 early Monday. Woodruff County deputy Dovey Snyder reported the accident shortly after midnight Monday. Thurston Poole, 33, of Des Arc, and Billy Ray Wallis, 38, of Little Rock, were returning to Des Arc after a frog-catching trip. On an overcast Sunday night, Poole 's pickup truck headlights malfunctioned.

The two men concluded that the headlight fuse on the older-model truck had burned out. As a replacement fuse was not available, Wallis noticed that the .22 caliber bullets from his pistol fit perfectly into the fuse box next to the steering-wheel column. Upon inserting the bullet the headlights again began to operate properly, and the two men proceeded on eastbound toward the White River Bridge.

After traveling approximately 20 miles, and just before crossing the river, the bullet apparently overheated, discharged and struck Poole in the testicles. The vehicle swerved sharply right, exited the pavement, and struck a tree. Poole suffered only minor cuts and abrasions from the accident but will require extensive surgery to repair the damage to his testicles, which will never operate as intended.

Wallis sustained a broken clavicle and was treated and released. "Thank God we weren't on that bridge when Thurston shot his balls off or we might be dead," stated Wallis

"I've been a trooper for 10 years in this part of the world, but this is a first for me. I can't believe that those two would admit how this accident happened," said Snyder.

Upon being notified of the wreck, Lavinia (Poole 's wife) asked how many frogs the boys had caught and did anyone get them from the truck? *Though Poole and Wallis did not die as a result of their misadventure as normally required by Darwin Award Official Rules, it can be argued that Poole did in fact effectively remove himself from the gene pool.* [/FONT]


----------



## squarepush3r (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 7, 2013)

That bison "tag, you're it" was on Frozen Planet. I've always wondered if that buffalo was throwing his herdmate under the bus ... or shortening s hopeless situation ... cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 7, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> That bison "tag, you're it" was on Frozen Planet. I've always wondered if that buffalo was throwing his herdmate under the bus ... or shortening s hopeless situation ... cn


I didn't know where it came from but I thought it was amazing.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 7, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> I didn't know where it came from but I thought it was amazing.


If you ever see Frozen Planet (recommended. Lots of big white fuzzy dudes.) it's clear that that hit was no accident. I am seriously wondering if the old bull's intentions wee spite or mercy. cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## dangledo (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Indagrow (Jan 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;3VKf8hYxJbo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VKf8hYxJbo&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jan 8, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> That bison "tag, you're it" was on Frozen Planet. I've always wondered if that buffalo was throwing his herdmate under the bus ... or shortening s hopeless situation ... cn


it almost looked like he tried to hit the two back wolfs but they moved out of the way. By that time the bisons head was already down so he could not see. IDK


----------



## S&P (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jan 8, 2013)

dangledo said:


>


That still doesn't look like tooth paste


----------



## slowbus (Jan 8, 2013)

S&P said:


>



how'd you get Sunni's personal pics?


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jan 8, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I just got back from my run and decided to check RIU before hopping into the shower. Now I'm going to investigate every hiding spot possible in the bathroom before I get naked and vulnerable. Thanks WW.
> 
> 
> Fucking spiders...... we hates them, preshus.


 ....... Dont we always turn the water on to warm it up before getting in the shower. Therefore the spider would get blown off the shower head...

Just saying


----------



## dangledo (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 8, 2013)

In Canada even the damn bears are polite.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 8, 2013)

Cute as cute can be. He must be a handful. 


[video=youtube;YoTIaRyGzac]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoTIaRyGzac[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 8, 2013)

That brought a smile to my face thanks WW


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## 2xcharming (Jan 8, 2013)

ANC said:


>


Holy Shit! That looks like my brother-in-law!!!!!


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## MojoRison (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Robfather (Jan 8, 2013)

I fuckin love this


----------



## Trolling (Jan 8, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> [video=youtube;3VKf8hYxJbo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VKf8hYxJbo&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


Saw that on the today show, was crying laughing. Poor Al looked so embarrassed.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 8, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> That still doesn't look like tooth paste


she's brushing her teeth because she just gave someone a hummer.


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 8, 2013)

Most would say he has confidence, I would say it' depends


----------



## iiKode (Jan 8, 2013)

godammit i made a thread just like this, i shoulda read other posts before posting...

anyway check my avatar i cant help but laugh every time i post


----------



## Trenton9claude (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi,guys.I am new here,nice to meet you!


----------



## srh88 (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## PetFlora (Jan 9, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> she's brushing her teeth because she just gave someone a hummer.


probably her step dad

Her options were- get a job and pay some rent (no vehicle to get to the strip club), or...


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 9, 2013)

srh88 said:


>


 haha dude you kill me sometimes, you know the Internet well sir, al gore would be proud of his invention


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 9, 2013)

Trenton9claude said:


> Hi,guys.I am new here,nice to meet you!


Hey there newbie.


----------



## thatsmybubby! (Jan 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;0FHVFV68LFQ]http://youtu.be/0FHVFV68LFQ[/video]


----------



## dashcues (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 9, 2013)

....................


----------



## Total Head (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 10, 2013)

...............


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 10, 2013)

Please say I'm not the only one to think this is hilarious


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 10, 2013)

So this explains it, who knew?


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## kinetic (Jan 10, 2013)

Bitch Mints.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 11, 2013)

............


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 12, 2013)

I sincerely hope that this is photoshopped.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jan 13, 2013)

Anyone see it?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## ANC (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## ANC (Jan 14, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 2476560



My baby daughter who turned 7 months today, does something similar.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 14, 2013)

Blatz Beer


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 14, 2013)

.........................


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 14, 2013)

.












What is it?

It's a perfectly timed picture of a drain in a sink.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 14, 2013)

That drain reminds me of ths. I used that Calvin strip as a pattern to make Angry One-eyed God pumpkins on Hallowe'en. cn


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;BQRMvg5TAl8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQRMvg5TAl8[/video]


----------



## gioua (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## MojoRison (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## ANC (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## dangledo (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 15, 2013)

dangledo said:


>


How in Gay Hell is that even possible?


----------



## kinetic (Jan 15, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> How in Gay Hell is that even possible?


C'mon you guys get your own parades and now you have your own hell!?


----------



## dangledo (Jan 15, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> How in Gay Hell is that even possible?


is gay hell well decorated? lol

its from a guy here on riu, he said after four days from germination he took the husk off of the seed and it came out with four leaves and "dust" came out when he opened it. WTF?


----------



## kinetic (Jan 15, 2013)

As a straight man I would have to imangine gay hell (for men) would be my paradise. Large breasted women always willing to get it on and always doing keegals. mmmmmmm straight heaven....


----------



## greenswag (Jan 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;Hhb3ZkWqIdw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hhb3ZkWqIdw[/video]


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## Trousers (Jan 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;kSN7OZjt1MU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=kSN7OZjt1MU[/video]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 15, 2013)

kinetic said:


> As a straight man I would have to imangine gay hell (for men) would be my paradise. Large breasted women always willing to get it on and always doing keegals. mmmmmmm straight heaven....


Not too large, I like the medium to smaller ones...But I like how you think!


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 15, 2013)

kinetic said:


> As a straight man I would have to imangine gay hell (for men) would be my paradise. Large breasted women always willing to get it on and always doing keegals. mmmmmmm straight heaven....


Gay Hell is straight heaven.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 15, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Gay Hell is straight heaven.


Uh oh, then is straight hell like gay heaven?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 15, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Uh oh, then is straight hell like gay heaven?


carne you opened up for that one . . . .no pun intended


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;JoZY8qmdP0E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JoZY8qmdP0E[/video]..............


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 15, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> ..............


So when does Chris Hansen show up?


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 15, 2013)

For UB and FDD:

Knock knock...

Who is there?

To.

To who?

To whom*
(A joke for grammar Nazis)


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 15, 2013)

Harry for you

[video=youtube;ChdbwXqGfWk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChdbwXqGfWk[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;9Vzz66BCcTQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;feature=endscreen&amp;v=9Vzz66BCcTQ[/video]............


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## SnakeByte (Jan 15, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


WTF? lol, buddy helping just casually walks away lmao!


----------



## greenswag (Jan 15, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> ............


His videos are so awesome, just spent like half an hour watching one after another even ones I've seen before  OH wait...I was talking about a related video to the one you posted XD

heres the one I was talking about 

[video=youtube;5axZBLvkwvY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5axZBLvkwvY[/video]


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 15, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> For UB and FDD:
> 
> Knock knock...
> 
> ...


you seem to have me mistaken for someone else.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 15, 2013)

To wit??????


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 15, 2013)

SnakeByte said:


> WTF? lol, buddy helping just casually walks away lmao!


Miller time!!


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 15, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Uh oh, then is straight hell like gay heaven?


Better be good. 





Samwell Seed Well said:


> carne you opened up for that one . . . ._*no pun intended*_



Liar.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 15, 2013)

are you still here?


----------



## ANC (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## cheechako (Jan 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;yQPDSES8my0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQPDSES8my0[/video]


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## tuffles (Jan 16, 2013)

Amazon Reviews of Methylated Spirits. Gold
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002ATI4VG/ref=cm_sw_r_fa_dp_bLZ6qb0AYD4A3?tag=hydfbook-21&ascsubtag=GB-SAGE-1358155152641-WSZEY


----------



## ANC (Jan 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;1pQ-Ms9f2qs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=1pQ-Ms9f2qs[/video]
Something diffirent, a little afrikaans music.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 16, 2013)

greenswag said:


> His videos are so awesome, just spent like half an hour watching one after another even ones I've seen before  OH wait...I was talking about a related video to the one you posted XD
> 
> heres the one I was talking about
> 
> [video=youtube;5axZBLvkwvY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5axZBLvkwvY[/video]


Oh my the horrors of what he did to perfectly good ice cream! I love, I L.O.V.E ice cream. Make that Chocolate Ice Cream.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 16, 2013)

Hansen is from Detroit. He picked up his partner there and moved to NY. His partner is a financial news reporter on CNBC. I giggle everytime I see them because of how they pretended to be straight in the D when a roaring love affair was going on.


Fungus Gnat said:


> So when does Chris Hansen show up?


----------



## srh88 (Jan 16, 2013)

tuffles said:


> Amazon Reviews of Methylated Spirits. Gold
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002ATI4VG/ref=cm_sw_r_fa_dp_bLZ6qb0AYD4A3?tag=hydfbook-21&ascsubtag=GB-SAGE-1358155152641-WSZEY





> When Gerard, my husband of thirty eight years, questioned my excessive use of Barrettine's Methylated Spirit, I told him that It's the most effective way to rid one's calligraphy brush of stubborn Indian Ink. However, if truth be known, the consumption of Barrettine is the ONLY effective relief I have found from this utterly nightmarish sham of a marriage. If only I could leave my husband and marry a 6ft bottle of Barrettine.


 quote from reviews... hahahahha


----------



## greenswag (Jan 16, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> Oh my the horrors of what he did to perfectly good ice cream! I love, I L.O.V.E ice cream. Make that Chocolate Ice Cream.


I know right? After watching that I had to go make a real sunday, no brownies though so I couldn't make it like the one in the thumbnail


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Jan 16, 2013)

&#8203;..............


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 16, 2013)

srh88 said:


> quote from reviews... hahahahha


heres another LOL!
I thought I had mastered responsible drinking, until that is, I woke up in 
hospital 2 weeks after hosting my first (and last) Barrettine Methylated Spirit 
shots party. I don't know if it was the number of forfeits that broke me or if 
it was the sixteen pints of Barrettine shandy, but when I eventually collapsed 
face-first onto a tealight it took three buckets of sand and the garden hose to 
put me out. My firey breath actually melted my dentures. My mate Ronnie came off 
even worse and is still in Urology Intensive Care. It's one thing to light your 
farts after a couple of pints of Guinness, but those Barrettine Methylated 
Spirits bottles should really carry a warning about that sort of thing. Poor 
Ronnie, he was lit up like an oil rig gas flare and we still can't find his 
trousers. As nights go though, it was certainly a memorable one - so much so 
that the boys from Red Watch are planning on using the footage taken in the 
house in one of their fire safety training films. Accordingly, I'm giving it 5 
stars, but only on the understanding that nobody should try this at home


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;kSN7OZjt1MU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=kSN7OZjt1MU[/video]


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 16, 2013)

View attachment 2482867View attachment 2482869
.............


----------



## Trousers (Jan 16, 2013)

The same video is on the previous page.



Uncle Pirate said:


> [video=youtube;kSN7OZjt1MU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=kSN7OZjt1MU[/video]


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 16, 2013)

best version!!! splitting sides here

[youtube]Q-tQcwY7-hU[/youtube]


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Jan 16, 2013)

&#8203;.............


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## neosapien (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2013)

^that first one is awesome. Been there done that ... was Warden of the Wooden Spoon of No Escape. bwahahaaa! cn


----------



## srh88 (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 16, 2013)

hahahahha


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 16, 2013)

What cool parents. Worth the 3 minutes. CN, Friday is turtle day. 

[video=youtube;bq2T7jP7dpQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bq2T7jP7dpQ[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 16, 2013)

A tag on some jail house keys.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 16, 2013)

I've been there... without the flu...



srh88 said:


>


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 16, 2013)

srh88 said:


>



Is that photoshopped


----------



## srh88 (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 16, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> Is that photoshopped


i dont know lol


----------



## srh88 (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 16, 2013)

Whose dick is that?




srh88 said:


>


----------



## srh88 (Jan 16, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> Whose dick is that?


its a cyclops deformed cat..


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 16, 2013)

srh88 said:


>


Holy fucking shit!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## ANC (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Total Head (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 17, 2013)

srh88 said:


> its a cyclops deformed cat..


I was kidding. I thought someone would say... oops, I am not going there.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## tuffles (Jan 17, 2013)

[video]http://www.thepoke.co.uk/2012/11/28/dude-playing-the-spoons-to-insomnia-by-faithless/[/video]

old dude playing the spoons.... pretty awesome


----------



## liveveryday (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks  will do, just airing on my lights!


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;8RW1Yil7ZRk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8RW1Yil7ZRk&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## dangledo (Jan 17, 2013)

that would be a great avatar^


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 17, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> I've been there... without the flu...


So has my wife with the flu. She has learned to multitask when sick.


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 17, 2013)

That has been my unlock on my iPad for months now !


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 17, 2013)

dangledo said:


> that would be a great avatar^


http://nickybarkla.deviantart.com/?rnrd=15467


----------



## BDBandit (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 17, 2013)

I like this one reminds me of the 60s


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 17, 2013)

..............


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## neosapien (Jan 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;buI0QtKEdmI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=buI0QtKEdmI[/video]


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 17, 2013)

srh88 said:


>


Why would you post this? lol


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 17, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> Why would you post this? lol


Yea you need to post stuff like that in the "jobs that suck" Thread..


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## ANC (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## tuffles (Jan 18, 2013)

[video]http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2013/01/16/nfl-bad-lip-reading-funny-video_n_2485916.html?utm_hp_ref=mostpopular[/video]

american football bad lip reading


----------



## gioua (Jan 18, 2013)

tuffles said:


> [video]http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2013/01/16/nfl-bad-lip-reading-funny-video_n_2485916.html?utm_hp_ref=mostpopular[/video]
> 
> american football bad lip reading



it's funny worth posting the video too... reminds me of Kimmel's censorship

[video=youtube;Zce-QT7MGSE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=Zce-QT7MGSE#![/video]


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 18, 2013)

..............


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 18, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


>


I was looking into a pet crow once until I found out you can only own African ones and they cost over 3k. You will be free one day my African brothers.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 18, 2013)

[youtube]XREnvJRkif0[/youtube]


I would answer his question, but...


----------



## Trolling (Jan 18, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> I was looking into a pet crow once until I found out you can only own African ones and they cost over 3k. You will be free one day my African brothers.


Come down to Florida, can virtually own any non endangered animal.


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 18, 2013)

Dan5ielle said:


> thank you for your posts



die spammer, die!!!!!


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 18, 2013)

To see this one you'll have to open it in your browser. Took me the better part of 3 to 5 minutes to see it.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 18, 2013)

You need to go to this link to really see this pit be momma to an orphaned chimp

http://themetapicture.com/dog-adopts-baby-chimpanzee/


----------



## Trolling (Jan 18, 2013)

Stranger things have happened, once seen a nature video of a lioness taking care of a baby gazelle.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 18, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> To see this one you'll have to open it in your browser. Took me the better part of 3 to 5 minutes to see it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2486092



Cat in the lower left drawer?


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 18, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> Cat in the lower left drawer?


Nope..............


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 18, 2013)

Okay. On the You'll Shit Bricks look in the upper left corner.


----------



## Trolling (Jan 18, 2013)

I feel like I should be seeing a ghost or something on the TV reflection.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 18, 2013)

When you see it...


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2013)

That was absolute mortar on my anus. cn


----------



## Trolling (Jan 18, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> That was absolute mortar on my anus. cn


What is it?


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 18, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> That was absolute mortar on my anus. cn


Say what???? Is that Australian for I give up?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> Say what???? Is that Australian for I give up?


It was a colonic/masonic (shit bricks) sort of pun. cn

*Austrian  lol


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 18, 2013)

Give up???????


----------



## Trolling (Jan 18, 2013)

Think I do, still think it's some kind of illusion or ghost.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 18, 2013)

It is a skull behind the curtain in the upper left side.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## Trolling (Jan 18, 2013)

Ah k, not very obvious but I can see it now.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 19, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> View attachment 2486196View attachment 2486197


Hey, do you have the one of a fat chick on a treadmill with the carrot on a stick substituted with a bucket of KFC?
I used to have that and now I can't find it, nor can I find the one I had of "Flo" from the commercial, bottomless, squating, pissing looking away.View attachment 2486278View attachment 2486274View attachment 2486282


----------



## cheechako (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## sunni (Jan 19, 2013)

View attachment 2486491.....................................


----------



## neosapien (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Jan 19, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> It is a skull behind the curtain in the upper left side.


I'm STILL blind I cant see it.. lol seriously... have a larger pic?


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 19, 2013)

gioua said:


> I'm STILL blind I cant see it.. lol seriously... have a larger pic?


I can't find the old link. CN think it is just an anomaly in the curtain. I see the top half of a large skull. The design in the curtain makes the eyes.


----------



## bud nugbong (Jan 19, 2013)

soo theres really nothing...not lol'ing about that one.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 19, 2013)

bud nugbong said:


> soo theres really nothing...not lol'ing about that one.


Me neither, but I see it.

Edit: I better watch out or I'll see The Madonna in a light bulb.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> Me neither, but I see it.
> 
> Edit: I better watch out or I'll see The Madonna in a light bulb.


Bonus points if you turn it on to see her go ow. cn


----------



## Total Head (Jan 19, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> I can't find the old link. CN think it is just an anomaly in the curtain. I see the top half of a large skull. The design in the curtain makes the eyes.


at first i thought it was because someone is a fan of both the yankees and steelers. i shuddered.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 19, 2013)

*Sorry, this is a reader.

Subject:* Dear Abby: My husband









*Dear Abby,*

*My husband has a long record of money problems. He runs up huge credit-card bills and at the end of the month, if I try to pay them off, he shouts at me, saying I am stealing his money. He says pay the minimum and let our kids worry about the rest, but already we can hardly keep up with the interest. Also he has been so arrogant and abusive toward our neighbors that most of them no longer speak to us. The few that do are an odd bunch, to whom he has been giving a lot of expensive gifts, running up our bills even more. Also, he has gotten religious. One week he hangs out with Catholics and the next with people who say the Pope is the Anti-Christ, and the next he's with Muslims.. Finally, the last straw. He's demanding that before anyone can be in the same room with him, they must sign a loyalty oath. It's just so horribly creepy! Can you help?*

*Signed, Lost*

***************
*Dear Lost,*

*Suck it up and stop whining, Michelle. You're getting to live in the White House for free, travel the world, and have others pay for everything for you. You can divorce the jerk any time you want. The rest of us are stuck with the idiot for 4 more years.*

*Signed, Abby*


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## dashcues (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 20, 2013)

...............View attachment 2487749View attachment 2487751


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 20, 2013)

.............View attachment 2487757View attachment 2487753View attachment 2487754View attachment 2487756View attachment 2487758View attachment 2487760View attachment 2487761


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 20, 2013)

View attachment 2487779............View attachment 2487768View attachment 2487769View attachment 2487772View attachment 2487774


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 20, 2013)

ahhh...........


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 20, 2013)

Get the fuck over it. You lost. Your KKK bullshit is a thing of the past. A dinosaur. Go the way of the dodo bird and just become extinct already.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 20, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Get the fuck over it. You lost. Your KKK bullshit is a thing of the past. A dinosaur. Go the way of the dodo bird and just become extinct already.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 20, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Get the fuck over it. You lost. Your KKK bullshit is a thing of the past. A dinosaur. Go the way of the dodo bird and just become extinct already.



LOLOLOLOLOLOL, Poor thing. The stuff you all said about Bush made this look like child&#8217;s play.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 20, 2013)

nice to see the 1 tooth crowd among us....


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 20, 2013)

Damn Republikans are so stupid to think we are going to lay down and let them take over again.. 
We finally figured that every time they are in control the whole USA goes to hell.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 20, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;acLW1vFO-2Q]http://youtu.be/acLW1vFO-2Q[/video]

Ya all got it all wrong!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 20, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Get the fuck over it. You lost. Your KKK bullshit is a thing of the past. A dinosaur. Go the way of the dodo bird and just become extinct already.


the butthurt is strong in this one. 


LOL!!!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 20, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> the butthurt is strong in this one.
> 
> 
> LOL!!!


Pot. Meet kettle.


----------



## slowbus (Jan 20, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Damn Republikans are so stupid to think we are going to lay down and let them take over again..
> We finally figured that every time they are in control the whole USA goes to hell.




yes,the dems of Cal have set a fine example.California is such a model.


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 20, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Pot. Meet kettle.


don't you have some cats to protect your shit stained kids from? loser.


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## Trolling (Jan 20, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Get the fuck over it. You lost. Your KKK bullshit is a thing of the past. A dinosaur. Go the way of the dodo bird and just become extinct already.


They're just jokes man...calm down.


----------



## ANC (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## giggles26 (Jan 20, 2013)

ANC said:


>


It's all about your imagination either that or they are really stoned, I'm gonna go with both.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 20, 2013)

i love when they circle the obvious with big red circles.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 20, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> i love when they circle the obvious with big red circles.


I do that for my wife at the end of a romatic dinner when we get home.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 20, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I do that for my wife at the end of a romatic dinner when we get home.


Haha no need for me to do that with my girl


----------



## ANC (Jan 20, 2013)

of coarse being africa, they still don't have wireless controlers


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 20, 2013)

ANC said:


> of coarse being africa, they still don't have wireless controlers


That would just take away all their fun though 

Guess they could throw the controllers at each other..


----------



## PetFlora (Jan 21, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Get the fuck over it. You lost. Your KKK bullshit is a thing of the past. A dinosaur. Go the way of the dodo bird and just become extinct already.


It is not necessarily biased, I look at it as political satire, but then I hold both parties with equal disdain. By now (4+ years into BOs presidency), you should be waking up to the fact that both parties are nothng more than 2 sides of the same dirty coin


----------



## ANC (Jan 21, 2013)

Democracy? You couldn't handle democracy.


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Jan 21, 2013)

&#8203;.....................


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## MojoRison (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;uFcUto0xje0]http://youtu.be/uFcUto0xje0[/video]


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 21, 2013)

[youtube]kKyMvjPJdtM[/youtube]


----------



## greenswag (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;3scQ0wq5zLE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3scQ0wq5zLE[/video]


----------



## ANC (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## PetFlora (Jan 22, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> i love when they circle the obvious with big red circles.


Well, when you consider the BS shit slinging from the above 8+ posts, when by now both sides should know Repubs and Dems are nothing more than 2 sides of the same dirty coin, who are controlled by their puppet masters, and NOT us, well, then you have to point out the obvious.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 22, 2013)

PetFlora said:


> Well, when you consider the BS shit slinging from the above 8+ posts, when by now both sides should know Repubs and Dems are nothing more than 2 sides of the same dirty coin, who are controlled by their puppet masters, and NOT us, well, *then you have to point out the obvious.*


This aint the politiking Forum son, hate to point out the obvoius.. 
A short joke and all you bitches come out of the wood work, sheesh!


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 22, 2013)

[youtube]mdZo_keUoEs[/youtube]


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 22, 2013)

...........View attachment 2491914


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Total Head (Jan 22, 2013)

edit: i have no idea why some pics show up so huge. they aren't so big when i copy 'em, and they aren't so big when i paste 'em, but then i post it and BAM. jumbopic.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 22, 2013)

Amanita Dalmatino said:


> we love russia... =)


"How many CALTRANS workers does it take............
You know they have it in the works, next year it is projected to save over 1.1m by just adding kickstands to the slow/ stop signs.........


----------



## ANC (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## PetFlora (Jan 23, 2013)

^ LAME. Seriously, I hope you're done.


----------



## see4 (Jan 23, 2013)

someone lay the ban hammer on this Amanita fucker. seriously. this fuckwad is actually affecting the performance of the website with this lame ass posts. i wish there was a dislike button.


----------



## see4 (Jan 23, 2013)

ahhh, the power of the ignore list.... fuck you amanita.


----------



## see4 (Jan 23, 2013)

I will cut you.


----------



## S&P (Jan 23, 2013)

Amanita right, your computer is really trash My pent 4 works good


----------



## dangledo (Jan 23, 2013)

welcome to the site fuck face.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 23, 2013)

Amanita Dalmatino said:


> Change your computer, it's really old


wtf?&#8203; fegbetwghwtb


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 23, 2013)

[youtube]xnR1P022qUk[/youtube]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 23, 2013)

Quick some one ride up to the south 40 and check the troll fence, see4 comes back and there goes the hood!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 23, 2013)

again!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 23, 2013)

...........View attachment 2493381


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 23, 2013)

WHY SOME ATHLETES CAN'T HAVE REGULAR JOBS

1. Chicago Cubs outfielder Andre Dawson on being a role model:
"I wan' all dem kids to do what I do, to look up to me. I wan' all the
kids to copulate me."

2. New Orleans Saint RB George Rogers when asked about the upcoming season:
"I want to rush for 1,000 or 1,500 yards, whichever comes first.."

3. And, upon hearing Joe Jacobi of the 'Skin's say:
"I'd run over my own mother to win the Super Bowl,"
Matt Millen of the Raiders said: "To win, I'd run over Joe's Mom, too."

4. Torrin Polk, University of Houston receiver, on his coach, John Jenkins:
"He treat us like mens. He let us wear earrings.."

5. Football commentator and former player Joe Theismann:
"Nobody in football should be called a genius. A genius is a guy like
Norman Einstein."

6. Senior basketball player at the University of Pittsburgh :
"I'm going to graduate on time, no matter how long it takes.."
(Now that is beautiful)

7. Bill Peterson, a Florida State football coach:
"You guys line up alphabetically by height.."
And, "You guys pair up in groups of three, and then line up in a circle."

8. Boxing promoter Dan Duva on Mike Tyson going to prison:
"Why would anyone expect him to come out smarter? He went to prison
for three years, not Princeton .."

9. Stu Grimson, Chicago Blackhawks left wing, explaining why he keeps
a color photo of himself above his locker:
"That's so when I forget how to spell my name, I can still find my clothes."

10. Lou Duva, veteran boxing trainer, on the Spartan training regimen
of heavyweight Andrew Golota:
"He's a guy who gets up at six o'clock in the morning, regardless of
what time it is."

11. Chuck Nevitt , North Carolina State basketball player, explaining
to Coach Jim Valvano why he appeared nervous at practice:
"My sister's expecting a baby, and I don't know if I'm going to be an
uncle or an aunt. (I wonder if his IQ ever hit room temperature in
January)

12. Frank Layden , Utah Jazz president, on a former player:
"I asked him, 'Son, what is it with you? Is it ignorance or apathy?'
He said, 'Coach, I don't know and I don't care.'"

13. Shelby Metcalf, basketball coach at Texas A&M, recounting what he
told a player who received four F's and one D:
"Son, looks to me like you're spending too much time on one subject."

14. In the words of NC State great Charles Shackelford:
"I can go to my left or right, I am amphibious."

15. Former Houston Oilers coach Bum Phillips when asked by Bob Costas
why he takes his wife on all the road trips, Phillips responded:
"Because she's too ugly to kiss good-bye."


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;b2xnWYx8YK8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=b2xnWYx8YK8#![/video]..............


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 23, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> WHY SOME ATHLETES CAN'T HAVE REGULAR JOBS
> 
> 1. Chicago Cubs outfielder Andre Dawson on being a role model:
> "I wan' all dem kids to do what I do, to look up to me. I wan' all the
> ...


Dam, and these people are gonna still be alive when we're dead??????
W.W., you find some good ones.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 23, 2013)

..............


----------



## guy incognito (Jan 23, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Dam, and these people are gonna still be alive when we're dead??????
> W.W., you find some good ones.


At least they are good at sports, unlike many of the member of riu who are just retarded.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 23, 2013)

Too true unfortunately.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## ANC (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 24, 2013)

anc said:


>


doh!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 24, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


Two real winners right there.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 24, 2013)

*BRITISH HUMOR IS DIFFERENT*​ *These are classified ads which were actually placed in U.K. newspapers:*​ ​ ​ *FREE YORKSHIRE TERRIER.*​ *8 years old, Hateful little bastard. Bites!*​ *___________________________________________*​ *FREE PUPPIES*​ *1/2 Cocker Spaniel, 1/2 sneaky neighbor's dog.*​ *________________________________________________*​ *FREE PUPPIES. Mother is a Kennel Club registered German Shepherd.*​ *Father is a Super Dog, able to leap tall fences in a single bound.*​ *_______________________________________________________*​ *COWS, CALVES: NEVER BRED. Also 1 gay bull for sale.*​ *________________________________________________________*​ *JOINING NUDIST COLONY!*​ *Must sell washer and dryer £100.*​ *_____________________________________________________________*​ *WEDDING DRESS FOR SALE.*​ *Worn once by mistake.*​ *Call Stephanie.*​ *___________________________________________________________*​ *And the WINNER is...*​ *FOR SALE BY OWNER. Complete set of Encyclopedia Britannica, 45 volumes.*​ *Excellent condition, £200 or best offer.*​ *No longer needed, got married, wife knows everything.*​ *(Statement of the Century)*​ *___________________________________________________________*​ *Thought from the Greatest Living Scottish Thinker -- Billy Connolly.*​ *"If women are so bloody perfect at multitasking,*​ *How come they can't have a headache and sex at the same time?"*​ *____________________________________________________________*​ *Children Are Quick*​ *TEACHER: Why are you late?*​ *STUDENT: Class started before I got here.*​ *____________________________________*​ *TEACHER: John, why are you doing your math multiplication on the floor?*​ *JOHN: You told me to do it without using tables.*​ *__________________________________________*​ *TEACHER: Glenn, how do you spell 'crocodile?'*​ *GLENN: K-R-O-K-O-D-I-A-L'*​ *TEACHER: No, that's wrong*​ *GLENN: Maybe it is wrong, but you asked me how I spell it.*​ *(I Love this child)*​ *____________________________________________*​ *TEACHER: Donald, what is the chemical formula for water?*​ *DONALD: H I J K L M N O.*​ *TEACHER: What are you talking about?*​ *DONALD: Yesterday you said it's H to O.*​ *__________________________________*​ *TEACHER: Winnie, name one important thing we have today that we didn't have ten years ago.*​ *WINNIE: Me!*​ *__________________________________________*​ *TEACHER: Glen, why do you always get so dirty?*​ *GLEN: Well, I'm a lot closer to the ground than you are.*​ *_______________________________________*​ *TEACHER: Millie, give me a sentence starting with ' I. '*​ *MILLIE: I is.....*​ *TEACHER: No, Millie..... Always say, 'I am.'*​ *MILLIE: All right... 'I am the ninth letter of the alphabet.'*​ *________________________________*​ *TEACHER: George Washington not only chopped down his father's cherry tree,*​ *but also admitted it. Now, Louie, do you know why his father didn't punish him?*​ *LOUIS: Because George still had the axe in his hand.....*​ *______________________________________*​ *TEACHER: Now, Simon, tell me frankly, do you say prayers before eating?*​ *SIMON: No sir, I don't have to, my Mom is a good cook.*​ *______________________________*​ *TEACHER: Clyde, your composition on 'My Dog' is exactly the same as your brother's. Did you copy his?*​ *CLYDE: No, sir. It's the same dog.*​ *(I want to adopt this kid!!!)*​ *___________________________________*​ *TEACHER: Harold, what do you call a person who keeps on talking when people are no longer interested?*​ *HAROLD: A teacher.*​


----------



## ANC (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## merkzilla (Jan 24, 2013)

How I feel when I run non feminized.


----------



## PetFlora (Jan 24, 2013)

S&P said:


> Amanita right, your computer is really trash My pent 4 works good



The solution here is not a faster computer, it's that Amanita is a moron . First there was nothing funny in any of it, and it went on and on and on


----------



## PetFlora (Jan 24, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> Two real winners right there.


WTF? The Big Lebowski high school year book page is *AWE-SOME *


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 24, 2013)

merkzilla said:


> View attachment 2494432
> How I feel when I run non feminized.


Boy, have I ever been there! Then I feel like I have to sterilize everything.


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2013)

A 2003 survey suggested that a third of US visitors to Scotland believed the haggis was an animal. Nearly a quarter thought they could catch one.

EDIT: Happy Burns night tomorrow ya pudding faces!


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 24, 2013)

*GOOD STUFF TO KNOW
**
*HOW TO INSTALL A SOUTHERN HOME SECURITY SYSTEM ​
1. Go to the Goodwill and buy a pair of size 14-16 men's work boots
2. Place them on your front porch, along with a copy of Guns and Ammo Magazine.
3. put four giant dog dishes next to the boots and magazines
4. Leave a note that reads....

*Bubba,
*Me and Marcel, Donnie Ray and Jimmy Earl went for more ammo.
Back in an hour. Don't mess with the pit bulls. They got the mailman
this morning and messed him up bad. I don't think Killer took part,
but it was hard to tell from all the blood. Anyway, I locked all four
of 'em in the house. Better wait outside. Be right back, Cooter


cof


----------



## see4 (Jan 24, 2013)

DST said:


> A 2003 survey suggested that a third of US visitors to Scotland believed the haggis was an animal. Nearly a quarter thought they could catch one.
> 
> EDIT: Happy Burns night tomorrow ya pudding faces!


http://www.ibtimes.com/us-17th-global-education-ranking-finland-south-korea-claim-top-spots-901538

We aren't a bright group to say the least.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 24, 2013)

merkzilla said:


> View attachment 2494432
> How I feel when I run non feminized.


Yes, but do you talk dirty to the them before you begin the carnage?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 24, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> Two real winners right there.


If I was that little girls mother, I would of gave that grown women a talking to. WTF the kid had it and she used her strength to yank it from the kids chest. Fucked up.


----------



## ANC (Jan 24, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> *GOOD STUFF TO KNOW
> **
> *HOW TO INSTALL A SOUTHERN HOME SECURITY SYSTEM ​
> 1. Go to the Goodwill and buy a pair of size 14-16 men's work boots
> ...


In South Africa, you'll come home to find your boots, plate and magazine stolen, cause the bugger can't read.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2013)

And you would have to write it in 11 languages just to be sure everyone who could read it could actually read it, and of course that you didn't offend the burglars! 


ANC said:


> In South Africa, you'll come home to find your boots, plate and magazine stolen, cause the bugger can't read.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 24, 2013)

Of course if you see a Hiway Patrol with his lights on.....


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;qkM6RJf15cg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=qkM6RJf15cg[/video]


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Jan 24, 2013)

DST said:


> A 2003 survey suggested that a third of US visitors to Scotland believed the haggis was an animal. Nearly a quarter thought they could catch one.
> 
> EDIT: Happy Burns night tomorrow ya pudding faces!



TRY not to choke on your breakfast... Some young adults believe bacon is from cows and eggs grow on plants.

Their shocking lack of food knowledge was laid bare by a study showing four in 10 dont realise where milk comes from.
The poll of 2,000 16 to 23-year-olds out today showed a worrying number were clueless about the source of their grub.

A third said they were not sure of an eggs origin  and one in 10 believed they were plucked from wheat fields.
And a similar number of young people do not know bacon comes from pigs.

Caroline Drummond, of farming group Leaf which did the study, said: We often hear reports that our food knowledge may be declining but this new research shows how bad the situation is becoming.

Many young adults could not make the connection between farm animal and product even when prompted with pictures.
One in five thought jam and marmalade were made from cereal crops.

This is from the United Kingdom. Americans are not the only idiots contrary to popular belief.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 24, 2013)

............


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 24, 2013)

_'Use the tazer, Frank! 
Use the fukkin' tazer!'_

_




_








_ 


cof_


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 24, 2013)

.............View attachment 2495324


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 24, 2013)

............View attachment 2495338


----------



## greenswag (Jan 24, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> [video=youtube;qkM6RJf15cg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=qkM6RJf15cg[/video]


lol I remember all of that, good times


----------



## see4 (Jan 24, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> .............
> 
> 
> View attachment 2495327


true story. these are my popo. literally.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 24, 2013)

greenswag said:


> lol I remember all of that, good times


Rock 'em Sock 'em Robots too.
I remember Lincoln logs, Lego, Tonka, Erector set, and when I was older, THEN the first Atari with the joystick, Pong and tank game came out


----------



## BCBuddy420 (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## see4 (Jan 24, 2013)

BCBuddy420 said:


>



for some reason I have a RAGING fucking boner right now.


----------



## ANC (Jan 24, 2013)

greenswag said:


> lol I remember all of that, good times


I still have a hungry hippo set somewhere...


----------



## ANC (Jan 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;NfCm9P8naDQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfCm9P8naDQ&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 24, 2013)

BCBuddy420 said:


>


..................


----------



## see4 (Jan 24, 2013)

bakatare666 said:


> ..................View attachment 2495546


i love me some titties!!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 24, 2013)

bcbuddy420 said:


>


nom, nom, nom,


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 24, 2013)

"You'll be fine," he said. 
She asked, &#65533;How long will it be before I am able to have a normal sex life again doctor?"








The surgeon seemed to pause, and a small tear ran down his cheek from the corner of his eye, which alarmed the girl.
"What's the matter Doctor? I will be all right, won't I?"
He replied, Yes, you'll be fine. 
It's just that no one has ever asked me that after having their tonsils out."



cof​


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 24, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> "you'll be fine," he said.
> she asked, &#65533;how long will it be before i am able to have a normal sex life again doctor?"
> 
> 
> ...


doh!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trolling (Jan 24, 2013)

They're a little saggy...


----------



## Trolling (Jan 25, 2013)

Those look fake, but yeah better.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 25, 2013)

No worse than the fake tan, and you can do more with those than a tan anyday.


----------



## PetFlora (Jan 25, 2013)

ANC said:


> In South Africa, you'll come home to find your boots, plate and magazine stolen, cause the bugger can't read.


Pretty much anywhere where perps come to your front door to rob you


----------



## see4 (Jan 25, 2013)

PetFlora said:


> Pretty much anywhere where perps come to your front door to rob you


Nobody says "perps" unless they are a cop.


----------



## gioua (Jan 25, 2013)

see4 said:


> Nobody says "perps" unless they are a cop.


you just said it... hmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## see4 (Jan 25, 2013)

gioua said:


> you just said it... hmmmmmmmmmmmm


Yes, I am a police officer. My badge number is: IWILLCUTYOU.
I work for the Boston Police Department, you all are under arrest, except for sunni. You need to cum with me maam.


----------



## ANC (Jan 25, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> nom, nom, nom,


If they are hanging there now allready, I don't wan't to see the mess when she hits 40.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 25, 2013)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*There were 3 good arguments that Jesus was **Black:** 
* *1.* *He called everyone brother** 
**2.* *He liked Gospel** 
* *3.* *He didn't get a fair trial** 

** 
**But then there were 3 equally good arguments that Jesus was **Jewish:** 
* *1.* *He went into His Father's business** 
* *2.* *He lived at home until he was 33** 
* *3.* *He was sure his Mother was a virgin and his Mother was sure He was God** 

** 
**But then there were 3 equally good arguments that Jesus was **Italian**:** 
* *1.* *He talked with His hands** 
* *2.* *He had wine with His meals 
* *3.* *He used olive oil** 
** 
**But then there were 3 equally good arguments that Jesus was a **Californian**:** 
* *1.* *He never cut his hair** 
* *2.* *He walked around barefoot all the time** 
* *3.* *He started a new religion** 
** 
**But then there were 3 equally good arguments that Jesus was an **American Indian**:** 
* *1.* *He was at peace with nature** 
* *2.* *He ate a lot of fish** 
* *3.* *He talked about the Great Spirit** 
* *But then there were 3 equally good arguments that Jesus was **Irish**:** 
* *1.* *He never got married..** 
* *2.* *He was always telling stories.** 
** 3.* *He loved green pastures.*​ *
* *But the most compelling evidence of all - 3 proofs that Jesus was a **woman:** 
* *1.* *He fed a crowd at a moment's notice when there was virtually no food** 
* *2.* *He kept trying to get a message across to a bunch of men who just didn't get it!
* *3.* *And even when He was dead, He had to get up because there was still work to do! 
*​[/FONT]


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 25, 2013)

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/82181678/


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 25, 2013)

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/83038578/


----------



## dichvuketoan806 (Jan 25, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> awesome!!! this is sick!!


up cho b?n, chÃºc b?n bÃ¡n d?t hÃ*ng.


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## ANC (Jan 25, 2013)

The real challenge is climbing to the top and then aiming for one of the urinals on the sides....


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 25, 2013)

ANC said:


> The real challenge is climbing to the top and then aiming for one of the urinals on the sides....


Funny port-a-potty graffiti I read one time:
I looked up at the ceiling and it read;

"If you can pee above this line the (city) Fire Department needs you" 
-Phone number was attached


----------



## dangledo (Jan 25, 2013)

another fuck face


----------



## dangledo (Jan 25, 2013)

as soon as i posted, i saw the name. fuck face


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 25, 2013)

report him if he shows up again....he's been deleted.


cof


----------



## herbose (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 26, 2013)

Blue lipstick on the dipstick, not red.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 26, 2013)

herbose said:


>


..................


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 26, 2013)

...............View attachment 2496964


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 26, 2013)

.............View attachment 2496969


----------



## ANC (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 26, 2013)

Wtf 
[video=youtube;uQxo2j1UY2I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQxo2j1UY2I&amp;NR=1&amp;feature=fvwp[/video]


----------



## PetFlora (Jan 26, 2013)

see4 said:


> Nobody says "perps" unless they are a cop.


Ill cut you


----------



## herbose (Jan 26, 2013)

&#8203;Stephen Fry and Lady Gaga.


----------



## see4 (Jan 26, 2013)

PetFlora said:


> Ill cut you


reported.

It is a violation of the terms to use intellectual property of others with out explicit written consent.

You will be cut. Why? Because I will cut you. Deep.


----------



## PetFlora (Jan 26, 2013)

see4 said:


> reported.
> 
> It is a violation of the terms to use intellectual property of others with out explicit written consent.
> 
> You will be cut. Why? Because I will cut you. Deep.


Funny you don't look Intellectual


----------



## see4 (Jan 26, 2013)

PetFlora said:


> Funny you don't look Intellectual


funny, you dont look like you can talk. you have no mouth. nor does it look like you have a throat. or arms, or legs. or a vagina for that matter. where is your vagina?


----------



## herbose (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## ZedsDedBaby (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jan 26, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> [video=youtube;b2xnWYx8YK8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=b2xnWYx8YK8#![/video]..............


we have those signs all over where I live. It just means that area has a lot of (police/ MP) helicopters. They can monitor your speed and take a picture of your license plate and send you a ticket.

ours have little pictures of fighter jets , which would make you ask the same question as in this video. But most of the time they are just plain text and nothing else


----------



## greenswag (Jan 26, 2013)

how effective is it usually? Were you ever caught? It seems like it might be even easier to speed, just keep an eye out for heli's and if you don't see or hear any your in the clear.. lot harder to hide a helicopter than a random cop behind a bush with a radar..


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jan 26, 2013)

They actually fly pretty high. You cant hear them and they look like little dots in the sky easily confused with a passing jet. But trust me you can hear a jet.( and feel it )


----------



## greenswag (Jan 26, 2013)

True that. Was just curious because while doing some traveling this summer in lower states I was coming across those sections. I didn't speed out of paranoia becuase I didn't know if it was heli's or if they were really packing haha


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jan 26, 2013)

greenswag said:


> True that. Was just curious because while doing some traveling this summer in lower states I was coming across those sections. I didn't speed out of paranoia becuase I didn't know if it was heli's or if they were really packing haha
> 
> View attachment 2497279


to be honest i don't think they go out looking for this. But if they are doing a training mission and they spot it i could see them sending you a ticket. ( seems to expensive to be practical )

and i don't ever see those lol. just a bunch of F-22A, and F-15's


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## kinetic (Jan 26, 2013)

So we have Uncle Ben, Uncle Buck, Uncle Pirate, I know I saw another Uncle name, anyone got others they've seen?


----------



## herbose (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 26, 2013)

^^
What a dick. Like he can't back out of there.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 26, 2013)

he cant, that is why they are knee deep in concrete.


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 26, 2013)

dangledo said:


> he cant, that is why they are knee deep in concrete.


The back wheels aren't, and it's a rear wheel drive car. Maybe he is stuck good. Either way it's funny.


----------



## herbose (Jan 26, 2013)

This one's for Warfie.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 26, 2013)

Uncle Pirate said:


> ^^
> What a dick. Like he can't back out of there.


Somebody should stall the tow truck for 4 hours


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 26, 2013)

............


----------



## herbose (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## dangledo (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## ANC (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## ANC (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Total Head (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## ANC (Jan 27, 2013)

Lol my previous project car had a buckle like that, took me a few attempts to fix!!!!!!!!


----------



## PetFlora (Jan 27, 2013)

see4 said:


> funny, you dont look like you can talk. you have no mouth. nor does it look like you have a throat. or arms, or legs. or a vagina for that matter. where is your vagina?


Like I would tell you


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## ANC (Jan 27, 2013)

PetFlora said:


> Like I would tell you


You know, like a bird's anus and peehole, is one orifice... the vagina and mouth....


----------



## guy incognito (Jan 27, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> we have those signs all over where I live. It just means that area has a lot of (police/ MP) helicopters. They can monitor your speed and take a picture of your license plate and send you a ticket.
> 
> ours have little pictures of fighter jets , which would make you ask the same question as in this video. But most of the time they are just plain text and nothing else


It makes me ask the question: How could it possibly be cost effective to use fighter jets, helicopters, or any type of air craft to monitor and ticket speeders? I don't think it can be done. Would cost far less money to just stick a cop in a car on that road, and would probably be far more effective at catching speeders too.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 27, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


>


I'm pretty sure he's dead.


----------



## ANC (Jan 27, 2013)

I've seen enough vomit this weekend thank you... pleasures of being a dad to a 7 month old.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## BCBuddy420 (Jan 27, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


>


LOL @ how seriously wronged and upset this bish looks sitting beside her little yoda doll. Too bad for her isn't it, she got her " TOYYODA "


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 27, 2013)

see4 said:


> Nobody says "perps" unless they are a cop.


Oh I dunno. Nursing home security just smoked out some granddaddy perps. cn


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;Nn-dD-QKYN4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nn-dD-QKYN4[/video]


----------



## dangledo (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## ANC (Jan 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;BwVhPt8HYzU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=BwVhPt8HYzU[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 28, 2013)

[youtube]o7A1SA1wwag[/youtube]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 28, 2013)

Lmao. "Yea, we'll just blame it on the mice."

*Mice steal marijuana from Wichita police evidence facility*


January 24, 2013|By Michael Schwanke | KWCH 12 Eyewitness News









Lauren Seabrook/Eyewitness News



 


(WICHITA, Kan.) &#8212; Wichita police say they know who their suspects are in the theft of marijuana from the department&#8217;s property and evidence facility.

An evidence clerk found three bags of marijuana had been torn open and some of the drug was missing. The marijuana, from a 2009 case, was being held as evidence at the facility near 3rd and Waco.

Police believe mice chewed through the bags to eat and use the marijuana as nesting material.
No word yet on whether the mice have been found.
Wichita Police spokesman Lt. Doug Nolte says they do have contracts with exterminators to handle the situation.


----------



## hzbodin (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm betting this has been posted but its good enough for seconds. and thirds.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 29, 2013)

That cake is fucking BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## CrimsonN9NE (Jan 29, 2013)

That cake is bad fucking azzz for sure how can i order one


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 29, 2013)

[youtube]1TqQ0rLY-Qo[/youtube]


----------



## kinetic (Jan 29, 2013)

I like this idea.


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 29, 2013)

nothing better then T&T in the morning(tea'n toke)


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 29, 2013)

Too freakin' cool. I would love to snowboard but I think my thighs would ever forgive me. 

[video=youtube;aIX3ntiTV-g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIX3ntiTV-g[/video]


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jan 29, 2013)

Jadesjewel said:


> nothing better then T&T in the morning(tea'n toke)



nasty bong water tea


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2013)

I don't think both are conected, otherwise the tea would just run out of the hole at the bottom....


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jan 29, 2013)

DST said:


> I don't think both are conected, otherwise the tea would just run out of the hole at the bottom....



why you gotta be so logical about it lol..

It has a false bottom filled with water that the smoke passes thru


----------



## greenswag (Jan 29, 2013)

Better be a fuckin sipping ninja if you want to avoid ashes all over lol, or use a straw. I mean you could turn it the other way, but id still find a way to screw it up lol, especially if ive been using it as intended


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2013)

I try hard not to be a boring cunt, but I regularly fail! I just can't help myself sometimes 


RyanTheRhino said:


> why you gotta be so logical about it lol..
> 
> It has a false bottom filled with water that the smoke passes thru


Is it me, or does the weed in that bowl look kind of pre-historic?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## MojoRison (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## ANC (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## neosapien (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;mgjoxsCwUH8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=mgjoxsCwUH8[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## greenswag (Jan 29, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


can not comprehend


----------



## guy incognito (Jan 29, 2013)

The dreaded wet willy. Well played.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 29, 2013)

greenswag said:


> can not comprehend


Guy flicked his ear and it being soccer the guy reacted like he chopped it off.


----------



## guy incognito (Jan 29, 2013)

I think it was a wet willy. The reaction was entirely appropriate.


----------



## greenswag (Jan 29, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Guy flicked his ear and it being soccer the guy reacted like he chopped it off.


shoulda kicked him in the face when he rolled over, would have made his reaction more genuine. I do remember seeing a lot of videos on youtube of them acting like that, it actually pisses me off for some reason lol


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 29, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


You would think that millions each year would pay for better acting.


----------



## Trousers (Jan 29, 2013)

Football, or soccer, has a glorious tradition of flopping on the ground and crying like a small child. It is a part of the game, like a good pair of cleats.

[video=youtube;wcCw9RHI5mc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcCw9RHI5mc[/video]









































If you are really hurt from faking your injuries, they will bring out a stretcher and some magic spray.
Magic spray cures every thing that can happen to a flopper.


----------



## theQuetzalcoatl (Jan 29, 2013)

[video]http://iwantmoar.com/4687[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## MojoRison (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;AxWWJaTEdD0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxWWJaTEdD0[/video]
'
With a mist of "tobacy" juice, Billy shouts, "Whadda Fu*k you looking at!" after he discovers his reflection, while polishing.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2013)

DST said:


> I don't think both are conected, otherwise the tea would just run out of the hole at the bottom....


After an hour or so it does just that ... run out of a hole very near my bottom ... cn


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## ANC (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 30, 2013)

ANC said:


> [/QUOTE
> From 1959.


----------



## zhn0k (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## ANC (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## carl.burnette (Jan 30, 2013)

Jadesjewel said:


> nothing better then T&T in the morning(tea'n toke)


Perfect for the Sunday morning Wake & Bake. The Hippie Speedball. Strong coffee & a morning bowl..  NICE! I am SO ordering one of these.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 30, 2013)

That reminds me of this.

[video=youtube;fsEr78s_d4s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsEr78s_d4s[/video]


----------



## carl.burnette (Jan 30, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 2498224


Sorry Man.... Didn't mean to offend her honer.. I beg forgiveness..


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 30, 2013)

...............


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## squarepush3r (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## lokie (Jan 30, 2013)

squarepush3r said:


>


----------



## guy incognito (Jan 30, 2013)

lokie said:


>


and the award for most appropriately used meme ever goes to lokie


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Figong (Jan 30, 2013)

This says it all..


----------



## slowbus (Jan 30, 2013)

Its the Express dude with his bitches....


----------



## srh88 (Jan 30, 2013)

Figong said:


> This says it all.. View attachment 2504160


_*fuck the police
*_


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 31, 2013)

MojoRison said:


>


That should win a design award. I just want to know the company that makes it so I can invest in it.


----------



## docter (Jan 31, 2013)

fell out of my fucking chair.


----------



## see4 (Jan 31, 2013)

zhn0k said:


>


well? did you do it? if you didn't, can you show us your titties?


----------



## ANC (Jan 31, 2013)

srh88 said:


> _*fuck the police
> *_


You mean disregard the constabulary?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 31, 2013)

see4 said:


> well? did you do it? if you didn't, can you show us your titties?


She didn't. If she did, the phone would of fell, bounced off the bathroom sink and landed in the toilet...thus taking the phone out with her and no one would be able to see the pic.


----------



## PetFlora (Jan 31, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> You would think that millions each year would pay for better acting.


You mean like Tom Cruise


----------



## PetFlora (Jan 31, 2013)

MojoRison said:


>


Dali was asked in an interview "Do you take drugs?" Dali's answer was priceless... "_Take Drugs?... I AM DRUGS!".._


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;UcSQkjunvcc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcSQkjunvcc[/video]


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;7hLFrmnacK8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=7hLFrmnacK8#![/video]


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 31, 2013)

Ever check-out the ,_[this band] shreds_ , videos?
[video=youtube;oCiS0jxzlFk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCiS0jxzlFk[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 31, 2013)

Jason London (Dazed and Confused)








"On his way to the police station &#8230; Jason uttered a homophobic slur to the cops &#8230; saying, &#8220;Guess what faggot? I fucking love this. I fucking own you guys so hard. I&#8217;m rich and I&#8217;m a motherfucking famous actor! Fucking look me up, bitch.&#8221;
Jason continued &#8230; &#8220;It smells like shit in your car and your breath smells like diarrhea.&#8221; According to the police report, Jason then *leaned to the left and crapped in his pants*. Jason then said, &#8220;I told you I&#8217;m happy as shit.&#8221;
The next day, cops say they spoke with Jason&#8217;s wife Sofia who told them &#8230; &#8220;I know he&#8217;s an asshole when he drinks.&#8221;


----------



## dangledo (Jan 31, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdzG1VWT54g


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## see4 (Jan 31, 2013)

dangledo said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdzG1VWT54g


with over 1000 posts, you just committed a comment fail.


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## dangledo (Jan 31, 2013)

see4 said:


> with over 1000 posts, you just committed a comment fail.



fix it for me. that would be dynoomite.


----------



## zhn0k (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## see4 (Jan 31, 2013)

^^ this picture gives me an erection.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 31, 2013)

its a tranny from korea 2^


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 31, 2013)

dangledo said:


> fix it for me. that would be dynoomite.


[video=youtube_share;JdzG1VWT54g]http://youtu.be/JdzG1VWT54g[/video]


cof


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 31, 2013)

see4 said:


> ^^ this picture gives me an erection.





dangledo said:


> its a tranny from korea 2^



Bwahahahahahaha


----------



## see4 (Jan 31, 2013)

dangledo said:


> its a tranny from korea 2^


as long as it has a vag, im good.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 31, 2013)

see4 said:


> as long as it has a vag, im good.



pre-op.........


----------



## see4 (Jan 31, 2013)

dangledo said:


> pre-op.........


you know a little too much information about this person. something you want to tell us?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## dangledo (Jan 31, 2013)

see4 said:


> you know a little too much information about this person. something you want to tell us?


his balls are showing.....


----------



## see4 (Jan 31, 2013)

dangledo said:


> his balls are showing.....


you are bad at this.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 31, 2013)

see4 said:


> you are bad at this.


youre mad about the tranny comment. Im sorry. Just jokes. you may have the last word.


----------



## see4 (Jan 31, 2013)

dangledo said:


> youre mad about the tranny comment. Im sorry. Just jokes. you may have the last word.


haha. not mad. i actually congratulate you on your nice troll. but then it started going down hill, like pointing out that she has nut sacks showing.. when clearly that is not the case. i was rootin for ya man. i was hoping you could troll it all the way..


----------



## hereshegrows (Jan 31, 2013)

I wonder if my lips would stick if I put them on this...lol,


----------



## dangledo (Jan 31, 2013)

see4 said:


> haha. not mad. i actually congratulate you on your nice troll. but then it started going down hill, like pointing out that she has nut sacks showing.. when clearly that is not the case. i was rootin for ya man. i was hoping you could troll it all the way..



but you went back and looked....


----------



## see4 (Jan 31, 2013)

i want to sleep with sunni's stuffed animals.


----------



## see4 (Jan 31, 2013)

dangledo said:


> but you went back and looked....


no. when the page reloads, the image is the first thing i see. you started off strong man.. but now you're slippin.


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 31, 2013)

lmao really? haha


----------



## dangledo (Jan 31, 2013)

see4 said:


> but now you're slippin.


your grow. i lol'd. better?






just jokes. im done. had fun


----------



## kinetic (Jan 31, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2505502
> 
> 
> I wonder if my lips would stick if I put them on this...lol,


I don't know but you may need to practice.


----------



## see4 (Jan 31, 2013)

aww man. i was just trolling you back brah. didn't mean to get you jelly. i will let you have the last word. it's clear that is your intention.

also, general rule of thumb, don't troll across threads. that could be frowned upon by mod's. just sayin.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 31, 2013)

see4 said:


> aww man. i was just trolling you back brah. didn't mean to get you jelly. i will let you have the last word. it's clear that is your intention.
> 
> also, general rule of thumb, don't troll across threads. that could be frowned upon by mod's. just sayin.


Must...not..give examples... of cross thead....trolling. .....
Sometimes I think the mods that friended me only did so to keep an eye on me.


----------



## ANC (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## bde0001 (Jan 31, 2013)

not too funny but sure great to watch [video=youtube;L1aZ16EUXzs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1aZ16EUXzs[/video]


----------



## Goon Moblin (Jan 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;4hYNOFDRL8M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hYNOFDRL8M[/video] the video ends at 0:28 What is cross thread trolling?


----------



## see4 (Jan 31, 2013)

Goon Moblin said:


> What is cross thread trolling?


 when someone brings in posts from another thread and uses it to try an troll the current thread. its bad form. and mods dont like it. they like the trolling to be contained.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## Goon Moblin (Jan 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;oN5tZ_X0dSo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oN5tZ_X0dSo&playnext=1&list=PL6FBC9034029DF2D7&feature=results_main[/video]


----------



## zhn0k (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## zhn0k (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## Zaehet Strife (Feb 1, 2013)

ANC said:


>


i know this is a little late, but HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goon Moblin (Feb 1, 2013)

You... filthy masochist. all in good fun, i write these things. beatdizzle approves,too.


----------



## Goon Moblin (Feb 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;-3-NcRXK-s4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3-NcRXK-s4[/video]


----------



## ANC (Feb 1, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> i know this is a little late, but HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It's 100 degrees outside, my daughter won't take her nap, and I'm tired, glad I can make somebody happy, mate.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 1, 2013)

........................


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## see4 (Feb 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;FlBfr609syk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlBfr609syk[/video]


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 1, 2013)

My friend and his dog in the club today.


----------



## ANC (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 1, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


has me in fucking stitches everytime hahahahaha , fungus or anyone can i save this somehow to show to my bud? i suck at computers


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 1, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> has me in fucking stitches everytime hahahahaha , fungus or anyone can i save this somehow to show to my bud? i suck at computers


rightclick save image as


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 1, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> rightclick save image as


done that but how can i show it to him as a gif? does that have to be through the site it came from?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 1, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> done that but how can i show it to him as a gif? does that have to be through the site it came from?


double click on it, it will open it in a browser window.


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 1, 2013)

hmm , i double click and it just opens with photosnap viewer as a still pic ..


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 1, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> hmm , i double click and it just opens with photosnap viewer as a still pic ..


when you save it makesure it says "type of file GIF" under the filename


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 1, 2013)

got it. Just had to open with firefox not the photoviewer.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Feb 1, 2013)

Lengthened by at least ten characters.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;nsR5Ci-nKa0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsR5Ci-nKa0[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 1, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


LOL it took a minute.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## giggles26 (Feb 1, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 2507100
> View attachment 2507106


Is that 2pac? and so fucking true!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 2, 2013)

yep it's Pac, that pic makes me giggle


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 2, 2013)

gioua said:


> This makes you LOL?


it kills my buzz


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 2, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> [video=youtube;nsR5Ci-nKa0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsR5Ci-nKa0[/video]


Oh I have a camera you can't do anything, oh wait you DGAF??LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Feb 2, 2013)

gioua said:


> This makes you LOL?


It does if they all are child molesters.


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 2, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 2507832


Fuck me! Now I won't be using the restroom for a day or two.....


----------



## budman111 (Feb 2, 2013)

Cats eh?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 2, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Oh I have a camera you can't do anything, oh wait you DGAF??LOL!!!!!!!


Love that old dude.


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 2, 2013)

Lookie, Lookie


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 2, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2508403Lookie, Lookie


Must be a phillipino bathroom...
stay high
SH420


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 3, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Fuck me! Now I won't be using the restroom for a day or two.....


You don't thinks it is real do you? Maybe an Aussie can tell us if it's a Huntsman. Maybe I won't ever go to Australia


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 3, 2013)

How in the hell do you toilet train a spider.....


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 3, 2013)

MojoRison said:


>



[youtube]XEl3ewPUHoU[/youtube]


----------



## ANC (Feb 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;11rs35ITAWY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11rs35ITAWY&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Feb 4, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> How in the hell do you toilet train a spider.....


----------



## cheechako (Feb 4, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> You don't thinks it is real do you? Maybe an Aussie can tell us if it's a Huntsman. Maybe I won't ever go to Australia


Looks fake. This is a Huntsman:


----------



## rooky1985 (Feb 4, 2013)

cheechako said:


> Looks fake. This is a Huntsman:
> View attachment 2510282


Fuck that!!!!!! If you wan't to see a grown man run through a closed door with his pants around his ankles, just put one of those on my toilet paper roll.


----------



## budman111 (Feb 4, 2013)

Fly little bastards...


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 4, 2013)

cheechako said:


> Looks fake. This is a Huntsman:
> View attachment 2510282


I've never seen that soft of toilet paper in Australia.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Figong (Feb 4, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


>



Good plan, let's do both.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Feb 4, 2013)

The doughnut car video...It's kind of funny to see the drivers fall/climb out all dizzy and staggering. That must be practice for the DUI events.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## MojoRison (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## MojoRison (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## MojoRison (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## cheechako (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## ANC (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## cheechako (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Feb 5, 2013)

cheechako said:


>


That's great.


----------



## herbose (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Feb 5, 2013)

I'll bet you red this in Peter's and Brian's voices.


----------



## herbose (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Feb 5, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>



Hmmm I was on pretty much this exact regimen for pain.. ( chloroform was great for sleeping


----------



## gioua (Feb 5, 2013)

herbose said:


>




think I just broke a few fingers trying this.. how can his finger tips bend like that??


----------



## herbose (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## srh88 (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## srh88 (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## srh88 (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## srh88 (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## srh88 (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## budman111 (Feb 5, 2013)

Foreign cars...not what the used to be...


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 5, 2013)

Ten letters


----------



## budman111 (Feb 5, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> Ten letters


Nineinarow


----------



## herbose (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## see4 (Feb 5, 2013)

Why was 6 scared of 7? Because 7 8 9.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## see4 (Feb 5, 2013)

srh88 said:


>


My mind just got blown.


----------



## ANC (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 5, 2013)

herbose said:


>


----------



## Bakatare666 (Feb 5, 2013)

................


----------



## Bakatare666 (Feb 5, 2013)

srh88 said:


> /QUOTE].............View attachment 2512436


----------



## dangledo (Feb 5, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> ................
> View attachment 2512392


two birds one fist.


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 5, 2013)

Ooops


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 5, 2013)

see4 said:


> My mind just got blown.


Did you have to pay for it? (couldn't resist).


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 5, 2013)

I know this is politics related but whatever.


----------



## cheechako (Feb 5, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> ..............
> View attachment 2512409


"My damn son-in-law keeps moving my dingleberry picker."


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 5, 2013)

MojoRison said:


>


Good on that cat!


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## MojoRison (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## Bakatare666 (Feb 5, 2013)

Stonerman Enoch said:


> View attachment 2512611
> I know this is politics related but whatever.


Then this must be politically related too.........


----------



## Bakatare666 (Feb 5, 2013)

MojoRison said:


>


...............View attachment 2512833


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 5, 2013)

....................


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 5, 2013)

MojoRison said:


>



I think I'm in love with this man.


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 5, 2013)

*Choosing a wife*
*A man wanted to get married. He was having trouble choosing among three likely candidates. He gives each woman a present of $5,000 and watches to see what they do with the money.
**

The first does a total makeover. She goes to a fancy beauty salon, gets her hair done, new makeup; buys several new outfits and dresses up very nicely for the man. She tells him that she has done this to be more attractive for him because she loves him so much.**
**
The man was impressed.**

**
**
The second goes shopping to buy the man gifts. She gets him a new set of golf clubs, some new gizmos for his computer, and some expensive clothes. As she presents these gifts, she tells him that she has spent all the money on him because she loves him so much..


Again, the man is impressed.**

**
**
The third invests the money in the stock market She earns several times the $5,000. She gives him back his $5,000 and reinvests the remainder in a joint account. She tells him that she wants to save for their future because she loves him so much.**

**

Obviously, the man was impressed.**

**

The man thought for a long time about what each woman had done with the money he'd given her.**
**

Then he married the one with the biggest tits.*


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Feb 5, 2013)

If at first you don't succeed, try, try again. Then quit. There's no point in being a damn fool about it. 
*W. C. Fields* 



Success, Fool, Try


I cook with wine, sometimes I even add it to the food. 
*W. C. Fields* 



Funny, Sometimes, Wine


Start every day off with a smile and get it over with. 
*W. C. Fields* 



Humor, Day, Over


No doubt exists that all women are crazy; it's only a question of degree. 
*W. C. Fields* 



Women, Crazy, Women


A woman drove me to drink and I didn't even have the decency to thank her. 
*W. C. Fields* 



Woman, Her, Drink


The best cure for insomnia is to get a lot of sleep. 
*W. C. Fields* 



Best, Sleep, Insomnia



I never drink water because of the disgusting things that fish do in it. 
*W. C. Fields* 



Funny, Fish, Water


Hell, I never vote for anybody, I always vote against. 
*W. C. Fields* 



Politics, Hell, Against


I am free of all prejudices. I hate every one equally. 
*W. C. Fields* 



Equality, Hate, Free


I like children - fried. 
*W. C. Fields* 



Funny, Children, Fried


You can't trust water: Even a straight stick turns crooked in it. 
*W. C. Fields* 



Trust, Trust, Water


Never try to impress a woman, because if you do she'll expect you to keep up the standard for the rest of your life. 
*W. C. Fields* 



Woman, Try, Keep


Sleep - the most beautiful experience in life - except drink. 
*W. C. Fields* 



Beautiful, Sleep, Experience


If you can't dazzle them with brilliance, baffle them with bull. 
*W. C. Fields* 



Brilliance, Bull


A rich man is nothing but a poor man with money. 
*W. C. Fields* 



Money, Nothing, Rich


Always carry a flagon of whiskey in case of snakebite and furthermore always carry a small snake.
*W. C. Fields* 



Small, Whiskey, Carry


Once, during Prohibition, I was forced to live for days on nothing but food and water. 
*W. C. Fields* 



Food, Live, Nothing


Ah, the patter of little feet around the house. There's nothing like having a midget for a butler. 
*W. C. Fields* 



Nothing, Little, Around


It ain't what they call you, it's what you answer to. 
*W. C. Fields* 



Call, Answer


Don't worry about your heart, it will last you as long as you live. 
*W. C. Fields* 



Live, Heart, Long


When we have lost everything, including hope, life becomes a disgrace, and death a duty.



Read more at http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/authors/w/w_c_fields.html#kXuODXQZMePOFhxb.99


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## curious old fart (Feb 5, 2013)

Young King Arthur was ambushed and imprisoned by the monarch of aneighboring kingdom. The monarch could have killed him but was moved by Arthur's youth and ideals. So, the monarch offered him his freedom,as long as he could answer a very difficult question. Arthur wouldhave a year to figure out the answer and, if, after a year, he stillhad no answer, he would be put to death.

The question?...What do women really want? Such a question wouldperplex even the most knowledgeable man, and to young Arthur, itseemed animpossible query. But, since it was better than death, heaccepted the monarch's proposition to have an answer by year's end.



He returned to his kingdom and began to poll everyone: the princess,the priests, the wise men and even the court jester. He spoke witheveryone, but no one could give him a satisfactory answer.



Many people advised him to consult the old ugly woman, for only shewould have the answer. But the price would be high as the woman was famous throughout thekingdom for the exorbitant prices she charged.




The last day of the year arrived and Arthur had no choice but to talkto the old woman. She agreed to answer the question, but he would haveto agree to her price first.


The old ugly woman wanted to marry Sir Lancelot, the most noble of theKnights of the Round Table and Arthur's closest friend!



Young Arthur was horrified. She was hunchbacked and hideous, had only one tooth, smelled like sewage, made obscene  noises, etc. He had never encountered such a repugnant creature in all his life.





He refused to force his friend to marry her and endure such a terribleburden, but Lancelot, learning of the proposal, spoke with Arthur.


He said nothing was too big of a sacrifice compared to Arthur's life and the preservation of the Round Table. Hence, a wedding was proclaimed and the woman answered Arthur's question thus:




What a woman really wants, sheanswered....is to be in charge of her own life. Everyone in the kingdom instantly knew that the woman had uttered agreat truth and that Arthur's life would be spared.




And so it was. The neighboring monarch granted Arthur his freedom andLancelot and the ugly woman had awonderful wedding.


The honeymoon hour approached and Lancelot, steeling himself for ahorrific experience, entered the bedroom. But, what a sight awaitedhim. The most beautiful woman he had ever seen lay before him on thebed. The astounded Lancelot asked what had happened.


The young beauty replied that since he had been so kind to her whenshe appeared ugly, she would henceforth be her horrible deformed selfonly half the time and the beautiful maiden the other half.

Which would he prefer? Beautiful during the day....or night?


Lancelot pondered the predicament. During the day, a beautiful womanto show off to his friends, but at night, in the privacy of his castle an old ugly woman? Or, would heprefer having a hideous womanduring the day, but by night, a beautiful woman for him to enjoywondrous intimate moments?


What would YOU do? What Lancelot chose is below.


BUT....make YOUR choice before you scroll down below. OKAY?



Noble Lancelot said that he would allow HER to make the choice herself.


Upon hearing this, she announced that she would be beautiful all thetime because he had respected her enough to let her be in charge ofher own life.


Now....what is the moral to this story?



The moral is.....

If you don't let a woman have her own way....

Things are going to get ugly.


cof





-- 
-


----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 5, 2013)

joeyjoejoe said:


>


If you stare at her eyes, it makes it look like she is winking at the camera.


----------



## ANC (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## tuffles (Feb 6, 2013)

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/society/bollocks-is-britains-first-language-2013013158149


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 6, 2013)

tuffles said:


> http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/society/bollocks-is-britains-first-language-2013013158149


Now ur talking my language lmao!


----------



## tuffles (Feb 6, 2013)

Future independent state of scotland welcomes all

Can you pass the citizen test for Scotland? 

http://www.borderagencyscotland.com/


----------



## tuffles (Feb 6, 2013)

Coolest Dog evAr

[video]http://www.zapiks.fr/share/player.swf?autoStart=true&amp;lang=fr&amp;file=52372[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## MojoRison (Feb 6, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> If you stare at her eyes, it makes it look like she is winking at the camera.


Not only that it seems that everyone in the video has really bad reflexes. The big guy in glasses closes his eyes {doesn't he know to keep his eye on the ball} and misses completely. The woman herself doesn't react until well after the impact and what's up with the kid who's bent over, is he looking for lost change or did he have one too many stadium-dogs.


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Feb 6, 2013)

my stepson's costume made me laugh...


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;h1zGqRXZlnY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=h1zGqRXZlnY[/video]


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 6, 2013)

gioua said:


> my stepson's costume made me laugh...


OH! It's a costume! Thankyou for clarifying.. I was about to call Ripley's Believe it or not!


----------



## neosapien (Feb 6, 2013)

Saw this at the supermarket today and thought it was funny. "Clean up in aisle 9".


----------



## smokajoe (Feb 6, 2013)

MojoRison said:


>


stupid azz kid fuckin with kitteeeh!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Feb 6, 2013)

smokajoe said:


> stupid azz kid fuckin with kitteeeh!


Before the cat struck, it looked like "Bitch, you for real?"


----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 6, 2013)

[youtube]XCdmP8hR7Xw[/youtube]


----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;s_56P-Dpndg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_56P-Dpndg[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2013)

....................


----------



## gioua (Feb 7, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> OH! It's a costume! Thankyou for clarifying.. I was about to call Ripley's Believe it or not!


he was wearing a pair of old sweats from my fatter days.. he was able to pull his entire torso inside them and add a mask.. he came outta his room like this...


----------



## tuffles (Feb 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;Dd7FixvoKBw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dd7FixvoKBw[/video]

Sub teacher ain't no fool


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 7, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;tZmDWltBziM]http://youtu.be/tZmDWltBziM[/video]


*I swear I ain't in any of these!!*


----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## neosapien (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 7, 2013)

neosapien said:


>


[youtube]odBDAcOEKuI[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 7, 2013)

Do this on a kids hand and they will be entertained for at least 20 minutes


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 7, 2013)

Do you see it? It is clearly there.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 7, 2013)

It says horse
Stay high
SH420


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 7, 2013)

What a dog, what a trouble maker.


[video=youtube;SfammxKoUYs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=SfammxKoUYs[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 7, 2013)

shrxhky420 said:


> It says horse
> Stay high
> SH420


Damn do you know how long it took me?


----------



## dangledo (Feb 7, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> Damn do you know how long it took me?


gotta scoot back a few feet.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Feb 7, 2013)

..........


----------



## dangledo (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 7, 2013)

Ahhh man tits!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2013)

This is educational, and funny...sorry it's a video.
[youtube]eE_IUPInEuc[/youtube]


----------



## ANC (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Pipe Dream (Feb 8, 2013)

gioua said:


> think I just broke a few fingers trying this.. how can his finger tips bend like that??


I'm pretty sure it's a hereditary trait. Some people can flex their fingertips without also bending the middle joint. I can't either.


----------



## Jer La Mota (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## budman111 (Feb 8, 2013)

DST said:


> This is educational, and funny...sorry it's a video.
> [youtube]eE_IUPInEuc[/youtube]


Very interesting! Double Dutch!


----------



## zhn0k (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## budman111 (Feb 9, 2013)

Who said apple computers are dead?...


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 9, 2013)

War for the facebook generation.
[video=youtube;XK2HKXi5nlY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=XK2HKXi5nlY#![/video]


----------



## Dr. Cannabliss (Feb 9, 2013)

pretty messed up pic but I found it hilarious, goodbye childhood!


----------



## Trousers (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Feb 9, 2013)

Trousers said:


>


That is a man with a serious drinking problem.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 9, 2013)

[youtube]Znpt_Umixcs[/youtube]

For you stoners


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 9, 2013)

http://memegenerator.net/Sexually-Oblivious-Female


----------



## dashcues (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## eye exaggerate (Feb 9, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> Do you see it? It is clearly there.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2515533


...intelligent design


----------



## Bakatare666 (Feb 9, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> http://memegenerator.net/Sexually-Oblivious-Female


...............View attachment 2518705


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 10, 2013)

^she needs to have a lesson on how to use a razor


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## giggles26 (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## ANC (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## mike.hotel (Feb 11, 2013)

My contribution.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 11, 2013)

*California: 
**The Governor of California is jogging with his dog along a 
nature trail. A coyote jumps out and attacks the Governor's dog, then 
bites the Governor. The Governor starts to intervene, but reflects 
upon the movie "Bambi" and then realizes he should stop because the 
coyote is only doing what is natural.

1. He calls animal control Animal Control captures the coyote and bills 
the State $200 testing it for diseases and $500 for relocating it.
2. He calls a veterinarian. The vet collects the dead dog and bills the
State $200 testing it for diseases.
3. The Governor goes to hospital and spends $3,500 getting checked for diseases from the coyote and on getting his bite wound bandaged.
4. The running trail gets shut down for 6 months while Fish & Game 
conducts a $100,000 survey to make sure the area is now free of 
dangerous animals.
5. The Governor spends $50,000 in state funds implementing a "coyote awareness program" for residents of the area.
6. The State Legislature spends $2 million to study how to better treat 
rabies and how to permanently eradicate the disease throughout the 
world.
7. The Governor's security agent is fired for not stopping the attack. 
**8. The State spends $150,000 to hire and train a new agent with 
additional special training re: the nature of coyotes..
9. PETA protests the coyote's relocation and files a $5 million suit 
against the State.


TEXAS:

The Governor of Texas is jogging with his dog along a nature trail. A 
Coyote jumps out and attacks his dog.
1. The Governor shoots the coyote with his State-issued pistol and 
keeps jogging. The Governor has spent $0.50 on a .45 hollow point 
cartridge.
2. The Buzzards eat the dead coyote.
And that, my friends, is why California is broke and Texas is not.*



cof


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 11, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> *
> TEXAS:
> 
> The Governor of Texas is jogging with his dog along a nature trail. A
> ...


Governor of texas more likely to do this:
[video=youtube;paxk_LPmdMI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paxk_LPmdMI[/video]


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## ANC (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Feb 12, 2013)

I've posted this before...yeah, definitely, I'm pretty sure.....but i really like it so I'm gonna do it again.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 12, 2013)

herbose said:


> I've posted this before...yeah, definitely, I'm pretty sure.....but i really like it so I'm gonna do it again.


----------



## tuffles (Feb 12, 2013)

Not a picture or funny just Mega Skillz

[video]http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/video/2013/feb/11/skateboarder-adam-miller-backflip-video[/video]


----------



## gioua (Feb 12, 2013)

this was photo released shortly after the Popes announcement... someone does not approve


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2013)

it's alright he's just given it up for lent


----------



## ANC (Feb 12, 2013)

That is just the aliens' internet connection....


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Feb 12, 2013)

Can anyone guess who this is? You'll never figure it out, and I guarantee most of you have seen her and know exactly who she....used to be.


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Feb 12, 2013)

Ok.. I don't have the patience for this.








It's Lil Kim! Wtf!?!?!


----------



## see4 (Feb 12, 2013)

You have to be kidding me. She's the next Michael. $5 says she will be found dead in the next 10 years with some drug overdose.


----------



## gioua (Feb 12, 2013)

see4 said:


> You have to be kidding me. She's the next Michael. $5 says she will be found dead in the next 10 years with some drug overdose.


I honestly thought this was one of the Jackson's ... I had even seen this person on TMZ the other day... it's a mess.. 

she was pretty


----------



## budman111 (Feb 12, 2013)

Does my vagina look big in this dress...


----------



## ANC (Feb 12, 2013)

Ain't nobody got time fo dat.


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Feb 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;6M9C6a1K0nI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6M9C6a1K0nI[/video]


----------



## see4 (Feb 12, 2013)

aww poor dice. he used to be somebody.


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 12, 2013)

[youtube]Q-tQcwY7-hU[/youtube]

best version lmfao! so emotional


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 12, 2013)

see4 said:


> You have to be kidding me. She's the next Michael. $5 says she will be found dead in the next 10 years with some drug overdose.


 She'll wake up dead, wake up, wake up dead.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;KJczB7tx3ac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJczB7tx3ac[/video]


----------



## tuffles (Feb 12, 2013)

~Park like a Boss
[video=youtube;0t532SF1vjQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0t532SF1vjQ[/video]


----------



## tuffles (Feb 12, 2013)

Draft Like a Boss
[video=youtube;Wb7JJlvXTfc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wb7JJlvXTfc[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## theQuetzalcoatl (Feb 12, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 2522115


So we know Gene Simmons has at least one illegitimate child


----------



## ANC (Feb 12, 2013)

Tokyo - A Japanese woman has been arrested for allegedly running brothels for the elderly which included female staff in their 70s, police and a broadcaster said on Tuesday. 
Risako Yokota, 53, was arrested last week for allegedly violating an anti-prostitution law in Tokyo, a police spokesman said. 
Broadcaster NTV said 10 women aged in their 40s to 70s were working in one of Yokota's brothels, whose main clientele were men and women drawing a pension. 
Yokota reportedly made about 50 million yen ($530 000) over two years, the broadcaster said. 
More than 20 percent of Japan's population is aged 65 or over, one of the world's highest proportions of elderly people. 
Dutch twins Louise and Martine Fokkens made headlines around the world last year when they were revealed as Amsterdam's oldest working twin prostitutes, aged 70. - AFP 

http://www.iol.co.za/news/world/police-bust-brothel-for-the-elderly-1.1469009


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## mamakush (Feb 12, 2013)

gioua said:


> I honestly thought this was one of the Jackson's ... I had even seen this person on TMZ the other day... it's a mess..
> 
> she was pretty


I was going to guess Janet, lol.


----------



## guod (Feb 12, 2013)

good night...
cough_syrup_from_100_years_ago

http://dangerousminds.net/comments/cannabis_and_morphia_cough_syrup_from_100_years_ago


----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## giggles26 (Feb 12, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Would of been funnier if I hadn't seen it like 20 times before lol. 

Still funny though


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 12, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Would of been funnier if I hadn't seen it like 20 times before lol.
> 
> Still funny though


I'm like 99% sure I've seen it in this thread before too lol.


----------



## ANC (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## giggles26 (Feb 12, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> I'm like 99% sure I've seen it in this thread before too lol.


I've seen it here, on fb, shit just about everywhere lol.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 13, 2013)

For spider haters everywhere

[video=youtube;vjtdwcseT1Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjtdwcseT1Q&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## PetFlora (Feb 13, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I've seen it here, on fb, shit just about everywhere lol.



Me too, but I bet the stupid cops still fall for it


----------



## Jer La Mota (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## ANC (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## carl.burnette (Feb 13, 2013)

WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS ABOUT?? I swear I would fuckin DIE there. I hate spiders (phobia.. doesn't have to make sense)



Winter Woman said:


> For spider haters everywhere
> 
> [video=youtube;vjtdwcseT1Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjtdwcseT1Q&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Feb 13, 2013)

carl.burnette said:


> WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS ABOUT?? I swear I would fuckin DIE there. I hate spiders (phobia.. doesn't have to make sense)


A BBQ LP tank and a fence line burning flame thrower would help make a dent in that nightmare...but I sure as hell won't get close enough to do it.


----------



## ANC (Feb 13, 2013)

Fuck that shit, napalm that place.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 13, 2013)

ANC said:


>



First Monkey: Do you see it?!?! 
Second monkey: I'm looking..
First Monkey: OMG I CAN FEEL IT!! GET IT OFF!!!
Second Monkey: IM LOOKING!!


----------



## Trousers (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 13, 2013)

carl.burnette said:


> WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS ABOUT?? I swear I would fuckin DIE there. I hate spiders (phobia.. doesn't have to make sense)


Me too. I feel your fear way over here.


----------



## Trousers (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## ANC (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## ANC (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 13, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


>


That is weeksauce. Check this out!
[video=youtube;7LlurOGOCOU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LlurOGOCOU[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 13, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> That is weeksauce. Check this out!


That guys a Fag. Check this out!!

[video=youtube;dcxkR5y68d4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcxkR5y68d4[/video]


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 13, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> That guys a Fag. Check this out!!
> 
> I was just saying when I used to skate I used to acid drop that high, so that first one wasn't too impressive to me. Now the back flip, I would break my neck trying that.
> 
> ...


----------



## ANC (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 14, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> That guys a Fag. Check this out!!



Really? You got his phone number?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 14, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Really? You got his phone number?


 1-800-Rectum


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 14, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> 1-800-Rectum


Thanks. Do you recommend their services? It seems you're well versed in this matter. I'm impressed.


----------



## HeartlandHank (Feb 14, 2013)

Sneaky little fuck...


----------



## HeartlandHank (Feb 14, 2013)

View attachment 2524464

This one kills me. I've done this 100 times... but I'm still sitting here giggling. It's just fucking hilarious. She looks right, looks left, mouth open...


----------



## Figong (Feb 14, 2013)

HeartlandHank said:


> View attachment 2524464
> 
> This one kills me. I've done this 100 times... but I'm still sitting here giggling. It's just fucking hilarious. She looks right, looks left, mouth open...


"No happy ending, no happy meal!" ? hahaha.. tis great - I agree.


----------



## HeartlandHank (Feb 14, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> *California:
> **The Governor of California is jogging with his dog along a
> nature trail. A coyote jumps out and attacks the Governor's dog, then
> bites the Governor. The Governor starts to intervene, but reflects
> ...


Nah.. it's oil money. Energy in general, really.


----------



## bud nugbong (Feb 14, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> 1-800-Rectum



rectum? it nearly killed him!!


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 14, 2013)

Trousers said:


>



Holy Shit!! I hope they don't have any of those in Fla. Went out to dinner with some new friends down here that told of spiders in their shoes and stepping on one that was so big you could hear the popping sound.


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2013)

And now for something not soooo creepy.

The SCARED is scared
[video=vimeo;58659769]http://vimeo.com/58659769[/video]


----------



## budman111 (Feb 14, 2013)

Guys you got to check out this local guy to me in Edinburgh doing urban stunt biking...best you will see...amazing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixPNMiOy17s&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## neosapien (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## 420God (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Perfextionist420 (Feb 14, 2013)

420God said:


>


its a pug you dick

lol


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;f4Wadm2akmk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4Wadm2akmk[/video]


OMFG, you have to watch this. I came across it looking for a family guy clip. These guys are f'in hilarious!


----------



## Logges (Feb 14, 2013)

Weed in Japan
[video=youtube;49pWTyj7ZI4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49pWTyj7ZI4[/video]

use the captions


----------



## see4 (Feb 14, 2013)

Marijuana Tempura? WTF?


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 14, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> Holy Shit!! I hope they don't have any of those in Fla. Went out to dinner with some new friends down here that told of spiders in their shoes and stepping on one that was so big you could hear the popping sound.


I grew up with several do's and don't about southwest living. Which I'm sure you can adapt to Florida living.



Always check your shoes before putting them on
never put your hand in anything without looking first
shake out your clothes, blankets, sheets, towels, etc. before use
Check the toilet bowl before sitting down (especially outhouse toilets)


I can't tell you how many times this has saved me from a nasty bite or sting.


----------



## greenswag (Feb 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;-ljra-KT7Xk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ljra-KT7Xk[/video]


----------



## see4 (Feb 14, 2013)

A buddy of mine sent that to me today. I was almost crying I was laughing so hard, the other people on the train started to laugh because I was laughing... they had no idea what they were laughing at. Thats how fucking funny this was.


----------



## Figong (Feb 14, 2013)

Priceless. 

[video=youtube;WvU_uJkOHH0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=WvU_uJkOHH0[/video]


----------



## greenswag (Feb 14, 2013)

see4 said:


> A buddy of mine sent that to me today. I was almost crying I was laughing so hard, the other people on the train started to laugh because I was laughing... they had no idea what they were laughing at. Thats how fucking funny this was.


"lick windows" only like..once...
"interfere with farm animals" ALL. THE. DAMN. TIME.
"crayon eating" the bastards last week told me it has a flavor that matches the color okay!? How was I supposed to know!? I thought it was like the scented markers v.v


----------



## ANC (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;DoUNOScCbt4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=DoUNOScCbt4#![/video]


----------



## ANC (Feb 15, 2013)

Earth had its closest encounter with a meteor last night, maybe it was a small piece of debris that was "close" and on similar path.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 15, 2013)

ANC said:


>


I don't know why, but this is very entertaining to me. I could watch this for days.


----------



## Jer La Mota (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 15, 2013)

[youtube]Zm32ZPvGIYY[/youtube]

I hate it when my text message doesn't send right away and I have to wait.


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 15, 2013)

....................


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 15, 2013)

Round card girl doesn't know fight is over


[video=youtube;kXt8oBXAUDE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXt8oBXAUDE[/video]


----------



## greenswag (Feb 15, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Round card girl doesn't know fight is over
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;kXt8oBXAUDE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXt8oBXAUDE[/video]


nice rump lmao


----------



## 420God (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Feb 15, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 2526404....................




give him a break man lest he did this for us...

(all of Washington and it's subs cronies are all full of crap... but it gives us one party to blame while they are in office )


I promise to cut the deficit in half by the blah blah blahblahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhahaha 

[video=youtube;RGt4LYMXQpo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGt4LYMXQpo[/video]


----------



## BDBandit (Feb 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;OugB0-Qyaww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OugB0-Qyaww[/video]

haha I love this goat!


----------



## gioua (Feb 15, 2013)

BDBandit said:


> [/video]
> 
> haha I love this goat!


saw a sheep.. no goat


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 15, 2013)

gioua said:


> saw a sheep.. no goat


You know the human race is becoming a bunch of pussies when we start running from sheep.


----------



## Trolling (Feb 15, 2013)

Postmoarpics!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 16, 2013)

i hope to be this cool when i get old 




EDIT: when i get older


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 16, 2013)

Yea I can't wait till I'm Old and shit myself when I take too big a hit LOZ!


----------



## ANC (Feb 16, 2013)

But, you allready do that.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 16, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> i hope to be this cool when i get old
> View attachment 2527728
> View attachment 2527729
> View attachment 2527730
> ...


----------



## ANC (Feb 16, 2013)

Hey its better than, "we'll just fight over it when you are dead".


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 16, 2013)

Nicely played, ABC News.


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 16, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> View attachment 2528189
> View attachment 2528190
> 
> Nicely played, ABC News.



&#8203;..............


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 16, 2013)

*My Favorite Animal*​Our teacher asked what my favorite animal was, and I said, "Fried chicken." 
She said I wasn't funny, but she couldn't have been right, because everyone else laughed. 
My parents told me to always tell the truth. I did. Fried chicken is my favorite animal. 
I told my dad what happened, and he said my teacher was probably a member of PETA. 
He said they love animals very much. 
I do, too. Especially chicken, pork and beef. Anyway, my teacher sent me to the principal's office. 
I told him what happened, and he laughed, too. Then he told me not to do it again. 
The next day in class my teacher asked me what my favorite live animal was. 
I told her it was chicken. She asked me why, so I told her it was because you could make them into fried chicken. 
She sent me back to the principal's office. He laughed, and told me not to do it again. I don't understand. My parents taught me to be honest, but my teacher doesn't like it when I am.

Today, my teacher asked me to tell her what famous person I admired most. *I told her, "Colonel Sanders." *

*Guess where I am now!


cof*


----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 18, 2013)

[youtube]HU5fAGOVvEM[/youtube]


----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Feb 18, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


>



I do recall this being a myth.. worked for a local court house using Otis elevators and it did not work...


http://cracking-urbanlegends.tumblr.com/


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 18, 2013)

Had an epiphany and farted at the same time, are they connected?


----------



## gioua (Feb 18, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Had an epiphany and farted at the same time, are they connected?


which one stank worse?


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 18, 2013)

gioua said:


> which one stank worse?


Well seeing that I posted it in the pix thread instead of jibber jabber, I would have to say they are about equal


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 18, 2013)

....................................................


----------



## ANC (Feb 19, 2013)

^^^^^^^ whoa who spiked my drink with acid.


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 19, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> [youtube]HU5fAGOVvEM[/youtube]



does this really belong in a funny pic thread. Go make your statement in your own thread


----------



## tuffles (Feb 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;Ry-ofJHatGs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ry-ofJHatGs[/video]

Back Flipping a car


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2013)

lol til i see him pull a 720 lololol that's nuts.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;PHSJCMkUa9Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=PHSJCMkUa9Y#![/video]
I guess that's where squealing like a stuck pig comes from.


----------



## ANC (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## dangledo (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## ANC (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 19, 2013)

haven't seen this in a long time it cracked me up a few years ago and still does

[video=youtube;WVm84MD4vU4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVm84MD4vU4&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

stay high
SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 19, 2013)

Holy cow... look out!!!!
[video=youtube;PDXWE0a_Sbs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDXWE0a_Sbs&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

stay high
SH420


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 19, 2013)

.......


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## MojoRison (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## ANC (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Trolling (Feb 20, 2013)

http://www.foodforthepoor.org/about/leadership/president.html

Mahfood.


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 20, 2013)

*Old Man And The Beaver* 
*An 86-year-old man went to his doctor 
for his quarterly check-up...* 


*The doctor asked him how he was feeling, and the 
86-year-old said ,'Things are great and I've never felt better.'

I now have a 20 year-old bride who is pregnant with my child. 

"So what do you think about that Doc ?" *

*The doctor considered his question for a minute and then began to tell a story. 

"I have an older friend , much like you, who is an avid hunter and never misses a season."*
*One day he was setting off to go hunting. 

In a bit of a hurry , he accidentally picked up his walking cane instead of his gun." 

" A s he neared a lake , he came across a very large male beaver sitting at the water's edge.. *
*
He realized he'd left his gun at home and so he couldn't shoot the magnificent creature. 

Out of habit he raised his cane , aimed it at the animal as if it were his favorite hunting rifle and went 'bang, bang'." 

"Miraculously , two shots rang out and the beaver fell over dead. *
*
Now, what do you think of that ?" asked the doctor. 

The 86-year-old said , "Logic would strongly suggest that somebody else 
pumped a couple of rounds into that beaver." 

The doctor replied , "My point exactly."*


----------



## squarepush3r (Feb 20, 2013)

Only In Australia

      







   







   

   







   

   

   

   

   

   







   













   

© 2013 Imgur, LLC.



[h=2]Album: 19 images[/h] 































































 

























































 



[h=1]Only In Australia[/h] 
By ihatepumpkin · 12 hours ago
28,994 views 
Embed · Download · Switch layout · Fullscreen 


 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 




Advertisement: pro users don't see ads


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 20, 2013)

*Dating pointers from a SCOTSMAN* 

A Scotsman and his wife walked past a swanky new restaurant.bs2ehl..​
"Did you smell that food?" she asked. "Incredible!"​
Being a 'Kind Hearted Scotsman', he thought, "What the heck..., I'll treat her!"

So, they walked past it again...


----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 20, 2013)

............


----------



## Leothwyn (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Leothwyn (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Trousers (Feb 20, 2013)

That chair kick gif and gas gif are on this page, for fucks sake. double fail. 
Between the repeats and vileplume bullshit motivational posters


----------



## ANC (Feb 20, 2013)

if you don't have something kind to say, shut the fuck up, this is the happy thread.


----------



## see4 (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## dangledo (Feb 20, 2013)

^


----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 20, 2013)

Trousers said:


> That chair kick gif and gas gif are on this page, for fucks sake. double fail.
> Between the repeats and vileplume bullshit motivational posters


Trousers you're too funny


----------



## Trousers (Feb 20, 2013)

ANC said:


> if you don't have something kind to say, shut the fuck up, this is the happy thread.










Post a picture or shut the fuck up, this is a funny picture thread.


----------



## Trousers (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Trousers (Feb 20, 2013)

Meanwhile in Russia


----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 20, 2013)

Trousers said:


> Post a picture or shut the fuck up, this is a funny picture thread.


----------



## Trousers (Feb 20, 2013)

Those pictures are much better than what you normally post.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 20, 2013)

so a picture within a poster doesnt count as a" pix ".. huh

*"Pix *That Make You LOL-Warning-SNWS*"

*


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;143OGMSUedA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=143OGMSUedA[/video]
Stream of thought is always entertaining.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 20, 2013)

Trousers said:


> Those pictures are much better than what you normally post.


bad behavior like elitist thread whores who have the equivalent of road rage for internet no lifers


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 20, 2013)

Just want to thank all my Internet minions out there! This thread is awesome and all my friends agree I clearly have the best Internet around my parts.. Keep up the good work


----------



## Trousers (Feb 20, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> bad behavior like elitist thread whores who have the equivalent of road rage for internet no lifers


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 20, 2013)

keep typing trousers

butthurt is the guy who injects himself into a non issue about motivational posters

i found it funny that you treat this thread like it is your property, attacking double post or post not up to your satisfaction

and then go on to talk about not encouraging repetitive bad behavior

too funny


----------



## Trousers (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for saving RIU from Trousers, big fella.


----------



## see4 (Feb 20, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> View attachment 2534435
> 
> keep typing trousers
> 
> ...


not to be a dick, but it's "too" not "to"

hope i helped.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 20, 2013)

maybe he got his dick stuck in his zipper.....


----------



## see4 (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 20, 2013)

And hey trouser, dont PM your BS

you got something to say you can make yourself look dumb here . . . fucking asked me about the terminator gene and breeding . . . . . .use google you tard, you will def learn more, im not your mommy this is not home school, educate yourself


heres a picture, in case this post doesnt qualify as lol enough


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 20, 2013)

see4 said:


> not to be a dick, but it's "too" not "to"
> 
> hope i helped.


you did, thank you


----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## see4 (Feb 20, 2013)

What.

The.

Fuck.


----------



## Trousers (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Marktell2012 (Feb 20, 2013)

Not a pic, but still funny and Youtube classic![video=youtube_share;cG07DqewQN0]http://youtu.be/cG07DqewQN0[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 20, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;KOzCP7cSpmA]http://youtu.be/KOzCP7cSpmA[/video]


----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 20, 2013)

[youtube]CGwibPdEOVk[/youtube]


----------



## ANC (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## greenswag (Feb 21, 2013)

ANC said:


>


looks like an alright dude to me, as long as he gives me the pink cone


----------



## theQuetzalcoatl (Feb 21, 2013)

Cracked me up


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 21, 2013)

everyone has to spell words wrongg

for at least a post or elsa


----------



## hillbillyherbs (Feb 21, 2013)

*Here's a couple that might get a chuckle:*


----------



## ANC (Feb 21, 2013)

greenswag said:


> looks like an alright dude to me, as long as he gives me the pink cone


You know he wipes his arse with that hand and a bit of water?


----------



## ANC (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## ANC (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Total Head (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## greenswag (Feb 23, 2013)

ANC said:


> You know he wipes his arse with that hand and a bit of water?


but..but..the pink one..okay I'll take the boring one


----------



## Trousers (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Trousers (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Feb 23, 2013)

A newly ordained, naive priest gets assigned to a city parish that happens to include the local "red light" district. After few days go by getting acquainted with the parish staff and grounds, he decides to spend an afternoon walking around the parish getting to know the neighborhood.

Walking down one street, he's approached by a "professional" girl who asks him, "Hey father..how about a b**w j*b? Just 5 bucks." Completely flustered the young priest politely refuses the sales pitch and continues walking. Turning onto the main avenue, another "pro" makes the same offer.."Hey father...5 bucks for a b**w j*b...how 'bout it?" Again the flummoxed priest refuse the woman and turns to walk back to the church. A third woman makes the same offer, the priest refuses and quickens his pace, getting to the rectory just in time for dinner.

After telling his story at dinner, while helping to clear the table, the young priest priest leans in and whispers into the Mother Superior's ear, "Mother Superior...what's a "b**w j*b?" The older nun answers, "5 bucks...same as downtown."


----------



## herbose (Feb 23, 2013)

Little Johnny asks his mother her age.

She replies, "Gentlemen don't ask ladies that question."

Johnny then asks his mother how much she weighs.

Again his mother replies, "Gentlemen don't ask ladies that question."

The boy then asks, "Why did Daddy leave you?"

To this, the mother says, "You shouldn't ask that," and sends him to his room.

On the way, Johnny trips over his mother's purse. When he picks it up, her driver's license falls out.

Johnny runs back into the room. "I know all about you now. You are 36 years old, weigh 127 pounds and Daddy left you because you got an 'F' in sex!"


----------



## herbose (Feb 23, 2013)

Did I already tell the joke about Alzheimers...?


----------



## herbose (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Feb 23, 2013)

1. Don't sweat the petty things and don't pet the sweaty things. 

2. One tequila, two tequila, three tequila, floor. 

3. Atheism is a non-prophet organization. 

4. If man evolved from monkeys and apes, why do we still have monkeys and apes? 

5. The main reason that santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live. 

6. I went to a bookstore and asked the saleswoman, "where's the self- help section?" she said if she told me, it would defeat the purpose. 

7. What if there were no hypothetical questions? 

8. If a deaf child signs swear words, does his mother wash his hands with soap? 

9. If someone with multiple personalities threatens to kill himself, is it considered a hostage situation? 

10. Is there another word for synonym? 

11. Where do forest rangers go to "get away from it all?" 

12. What do you do when you see an endangered animal eating an endangered plant? 

13. If a parsley farmer is sued, can they garnish his wages? 

14. Would a fly without wings be called a walk? 

15. Why do they lock gas station bathrooms? Are they afraid someone will clean them? 

16. If a turtle doesn't have a shell, is he homeless or naked? 

17. Can vegetarians eat animal crackers? 

18. If the police arrest a mime, do they tell him he has the right to remain silent? 

19. Why do they put braille on the drive-through bank machines? 

20. How do they get deer to cross the road only at those yellow road signs? 

21. What was the best thing before sliced bread? 

22. One nice thing about egotists: They don't talk about other people. 

23. Does the little mermaid wear an algebra? 

24. Do infants enjoy infancy as much as adults enjoy adultery? 

25. How is it possible to have a civil war? 

26. If one synchronized swimmer drowns, do the rest drown too? 

27. If you ate both pasta and antipasto, would you still be hungry? 

28. If you try to fail, and succeed, which have you done? 

29. Whose cruel idea was it for the word 'lisp' to have 's' in it? 

30. Why are hemorrhoids called "hemorrhoids" instead of "asteroids"? 

31. Why is it called tourist season if we can't shoot at them? 

32. Why is there an expiration date on sour cream? 

33. If you spin an oriental person in a circle three times, do they become disoriented? 

34. Can an atheist get insurance against acts of god?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 23, 2013)

[youtube]cKiE4xpT13s[/youtube]


----------



## FoilageTrees (Feb 23, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5QqVy6fxcs


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 23, 2013)

herbose said:


> 1. Don't sweat the petty things and don't pet the sweaty things.
> 
> 2. One tequila, two tequila, three tequila, floor.
> 
> ...


You do realize this is a PICTURE thread right?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 23, 2013)

Here ya go, some folks here won't click on the links...
[video=youtube;X5QqVy6fxcs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5QqVy6fxcs [/video]


----------



## Jer La Mota (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Trailingpickles (Feb 23, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> He dances like I do. Not very well.
> 
> [video=youtube;QkIDR1w5xkM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=QkIDR1w5xkM#![/video]



Yo this dancing behind people is so funny.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 23, 2013)

Trousers said:


>


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 23, 2013)

Tests positive for bitch. cn


----------



## Bakatare666 (Feb 23, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Tests positive for bitch. cn


Looks like she's liable to have a litter from doin' it doggy style, probably because nobody could stand to look at her face.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 23, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Tests positive for bitch. cn


That is one ugly baby.


----------



## ANC (Feb 24, 2013)

actualy the eyes take after the mom's.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 24, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Tests positive for bitch. cn


This may be the most disturbing picture on this thread so far.


----------



## Trousers (Feb 24, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> This may be the most disturbing picture on this thread so far.


I am going to break my personal rule of posting in this thread without a picture.
This pic was in this thread earlier and removed. It is weird and disturbing.
I will only post a link. 

http://www.merroun.com/2013/01/train-window-and-kid-peeing-toilet.html

(it is the 'only in india' picture of a kid pissing out a train window)


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## Asuka (Feb 25, 2013)

Ok, how about this:


----------



## ANC (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 25, 2013)

Asuka said:


> Ok, how about this:


I just don't, it's,how do you,but whyyyyyy??????????


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2013)

~sigh~ I was that hot a coupla decades ago. cn


----------



## smokajoe (Feb 25, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Where are these woman?????? Lol


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 25, 2013)

smokajoe said:


> Where are these woman?????? Lol


I married her 24 years ago. But she won't stop smoking my weed!!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 25, 2013)

how is that funny you sick fuck?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2013)

I don't see it either, and I am _good_ at seeing humor in weird sht. cn


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 25, 2013)

Just a punk lookin for kicks. Tie you up and kick you in your nuts you prick.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 25, 2013)

this z0hn creature has a habit of this shit, pops in to be as creepy as possible then back out again...come back and talk to us little boy


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 25, 2013)

Maybe it should have been in the sexual enlightenment page or whatever... I like cuffing my girl, but she is into it... I would say the two chick pictured are also otherwise they wouldn't have posed next to each other ?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 25, 2013)

thanks to whomever removed it


----------



## zhn0k (Feb 25, 2013)

i guess my sense of humor is a bit darker then most.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 25, 2013)

zhn0k said:


> i guess my sense of humor is a bit darker then most.


can you explain what you thought was funny about it? maybe we missed the humor in 2 girls bound and gagged, looking as if they were crying.


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 25, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> how is that funny you sick fuck?


What the heck did I miss? Musta been pretty nasty.


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 25, 2013)

You might have to look twice


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 25, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I just don't, it's,how do you,but whyyyyyy??????????


I still can't dosent that hurt???????


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## Logges (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 25, 2013)

..........


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2013)

Indirect but compelling evidence of the mysterious and elusive Spider Camel. cn


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 25, 2013)

That thing looks infected.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 25, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Indirect but compelling evidence of the mysterious and elusive Spider Camel. cn


Wow. That bitch has camel FEET, way past a toe. That being said, yes, I'd sleep with her. I'd just attach a rope to an anchor so I can find my way out of that cavern.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 25, 2013)

[youtube]MN8JYhByVYg[/youtube]


----------



## smok3h (Feb 25, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Wow. That bitch has camel FEET, way past a toe. That being said, yes, I'd sleep with her. I'd just attach a rope to an anchor so I can find my way out of that cavern.


Indeed; spelunking can be dangerous.


----------



## ANC (Feb 26, 2013)

[h=1]Girl bitten by 'racist' dog[/h]2013-02-26 08:47

Johannesburg - A Honeydew mother has accused a dog of being racist after the animal ran into her yard and bit her daughter.

*The Sowetan* reported that the 7-year-old daughter of Pam Nkosi was bitten on the knee by a neighbour&#8217;s bull terrier.

"I feel that the dog is racist. The way it behaved. It shows that it was not familiar with other races.".....

http://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/News/Girl-bitten-by-racist-dog-20130226


----------



## herbose (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## see4 (Feb 26, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Indirect but compelling evidence of the mysterious and elusive Spider Camel. cn


Now way that is real. I don't think I need to spell it out for you either.


----------



## ANC (Feb 26, 2013)

I hope the dark area isn't her pubes going up to her hips.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Feb 26, 2013)

see4 said:


> Now way that is real. I don't think I need to spell it out for you either.


hey maybe she is just very very very tiny .  and god said one size fits all ,haha


----------



## neosapien (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 26, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Indirect but compelling evidence of the mysterious and elusive Spider Camel. cn


Maybe it is just me, but I still think she is hot.


----------



## Trousers (Feb 26, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> [youtube]MN8JYhByVYg[/youtube]




























Seriously, fuck you vileplume.


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## ANC (Feb 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;_8VKaKNINwY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=_8VKaKNINwY[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 26, 2013)

do you know what funny means?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Feb 26, 2013)

The crêpe _did _stay in the pan. cn


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 26, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> do you know what funny means?


He's from Southern Cali. whatd you expect??


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 26, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> He's from Southern Cali. whatd you expect??


i expect that he may climb a bell tower honestly


----------



## cheeznet (Feb 26, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> This may be the most disturbing picture on this thread so far.


Surprisingly I want to do her. What is wrong with me? Oh yeah.... male.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## TigerClock (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## greenswag (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## greenswag (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## TalonToker (Feb 26, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Indirect but compelling evidence of the mysterious and elusive Spider Camel. cn


 Doing her would be like throwing a hot dog into a hallway.


----------



## theQuetzalcoatl (Feb 26, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> Doing her would be like throwing a hot dog into a hallway.


 Clearly most of you have never seen an ACTUAL vagina. The size of her outer lips has nothing to do with the size of the vaginal canal. she's probably toit like a tiger...


----------



## dux (Feb 26, 2013)

That's not even in the camel toe league....


Belongs in the class --moose knuckle...


----------



## greenswag (Feb 26, 2013)

theQuetzalcoatl said:


> Clearly most of you have never seen an ACTUAL vagina. The size of her outer lips has nothing to do with the size of the vaginal canal. she's probably toit like a toiger...


Fixed 

tenchar


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 26, 2013)

I got a hotdog?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 26, 2013)

theQuetzalcoatl said:


> Clearly most of you have never seen an ACTUAL vagina. The size of her outer lips has nothing to do with the size of the vaginal canal. she's probably toit like a tiger...


I think the fact still remains that probably none of us will actually sleep with her...


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 26, 2013)

Jockularity


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## MojoRison (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## Zaehet Strife (Feb 26, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> Doing her would be like throwing a hot dog into a hallway.


It would be like having sex with a warm cup of water...


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 27, 2013)

MojoRison said:


>



I love how the 'friends' continued stomping even after the fire was out!


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> It would be like having sex with a warm cup of water...


I dunno ... I've seen some water that was pretty hot. cn


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 27, 2013)

I'd hit that all day!!!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## silasraven (Feb 27, 2013)

that nigga can throw, that big of a table DAMN


----------



## Figong (Feb 27, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


So you want guidance to a womans genitals with lights and a runway, followed by a throwing of tables and shit? kinky.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 27, 2013)

Figong said:


> So you want guidance to a womans genitals with lights and a runway, followed by a throwing of tables and shit? kinky.


I just can't get it up anymore without someone shouting worldstar hiphop in the background.


----------



## Figong (Feb 27, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> I just can't get it up anymore without someone shouting worldstar hiphop in the background.


hahahahaha! epic!


----------



## neosapien (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## ANC (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 28, 2013)

Trolling said:


> http://www.foodforthepoor.org/about/leadership/president.html
> 
> Mahfood.



Ma Dude, you gotta say the man's whole name! Robin Mahfood


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;K-Cjn7JMqgE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-Cjn7JMqgE[/video]

This one keeps me laughing. I keep doing it to my wife and she hates it.


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Feb 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;e8RwOUTvVHM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8RwOUTvVHM[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Feb 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;SLbK71d_Hhs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLbK71d_Hhs[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## greenswag (Feb 28, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


I don't get it.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 28, 2013)

Thats your brain on drugs.


----------



## Figong (Feb 28, 2013)

hahaha dirtsurfr, reminds me of the pic I had on my old windows machine background:


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Indagrow (Mar 1, 2013)

That Remind mE of the gif to fold your shirt really fast I wonder how long I can spend failing at that tie trick ... And goo


----------



## gioua (Mar 1, 2013)

Video is currently being used in hospitals to check for signs of life.. no laughing =dead.. seriously if the kids dont make ya lol it's the puppies.. 

OMG 
1:47 
2:04 
4:02 
4:24 best one



ANC said:


> [video=youtube;_8VKaKNINwY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=_8VKaKNINwY[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 1, 2013)

jcdws602 said:


> WTF??


websters definition of funny

not that shit..

and yes, I was the one who reported it.. seriously.. wtf


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 1, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> [video=youtube;K-Cjn7JMqgE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-Cjn7JMqgE[/video]
> 
> This one keeps me laughing. I keep doing it to my wife and she hates it.


*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to ClaytonBigsby again.
*

I'm going to try that one tonight!


----------



## gioua (Mar 1, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to ClaytonBigsby again.
> *
> 
> I'm going to try that one tonight!




try it with De Niro's accent from taxi driver


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 1, 2013)

That was yesterday.


----------



## ANC (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Marktell2012 (Mar 1, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>



Lol, looks like they are playing dodge ball with tables and chairs


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Uncle Pirate (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## DonPepe (Mar 1, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> [youtube]MN8JYhByVYg[/youtube]


This is an excellent example of the importance of ecosystem balance.

Just imagine how many little colorful pieces of trash would around everywhere if we didn't have seagulls playing there part in nature.


----------



## doniawon (Mar 1, 2013)

DonPepe said:


> This is an excellent example of the importance of ecosystem balance.
> 
> Just imagine how many little colorful pieces of trash would around everywhere if we didn't have seagulls playing there part in nature.


That's pretty fucked up Pepe.


----------



## buckaroo bonzai (Mar 1, 2013)

wow AWesome video!^^


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 1, 2013)

.............


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## Trousers (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 2, 2013)

.........


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 2, 2013)

*ANDY ROONEY ON SEX!

1. When I was born, I was given a choice - a big pecker or a good memory.... 
I don't remember what I chose. 

2. Your birth certificate is an apology letter from the condom factory. 

3. A wife is a sex object. Every time you ask for sex, she objects. 

4. Impotence: Nature's way of saying, "No hard feelings." 

5. There are only two four letter words that are offensive to men - 'don't' and 
'stop', unless they are used together. 

6. Panties: Not the best thing on earth, but next to the best thing on earth. 

7. There are three stages in a man's life: Tri-Weekly, Try Weekly and Try 
Weakly. 

8. Virginity can be cured. 

9. Virginity is not dignity, it's lack of opportunity. 

10. Having sex is like playing bridge - if you don't have a good partner, you'd better have a good hand. 

11. I tried phone sex once, but the holes in the dial were too small. 

12. Marriage is the only war where you get to sleep with the enemy. 

13. Question: What's an Australian kiss?
Answer: The same thing as a French kiss, only down under.

14. A couple just married were happy with the whole thing. He was happy with the Hole and she was happy with the Thing. 

15. Question: What are the three biggest tragedies in a man's life?
Answer: Life sucks, job sucks and the wife doesn't. 

16. Question: Why do men find it difficult to make eye contact?
Answer: Breasts don't have eyes. 

17. Despite the old saying, 'Don't take your troubles to bed', many men still sleep with their wives!


cof*


----------



## see4 (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Mar 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;_CrFhD9Hw4I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CrFhD9Hw4I[/video]


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## neosapien (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## Trousers (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## see4 (Mar 3, 2013)

Reminds me of a couple of folks in RIU.


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 4, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 2552783



WW, you put the needle on the record!


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 4, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> WW, you put the needle on the record!
> 
> 
> I was going to say that kid below was unbelievable, then....
> ...


..............


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 4, 2013)

winter woman said:


> ..............


fukin kill that thing lol


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 4, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 2552784



And change the language so they don't know what the fuck they're looking at


----------



## gioua (Mar 4, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> And change the language so they don't know what the fuck they're looking at



I did learn this in math class.. I=hatemath


----------



## highfirejones (Mar 4, 2013)

cut hand off with spider on it and drop into some sort of incinerator, that's gotta be art cu it really moves me but in a bad kinda way, uneasy, squirmy, not funny, not lol, squirmy


----------



## sunni (Mar 4, 2013)

View attachment 2553128View attachment 2553129View attachment 2553130View attachment 2553131


----------



## ANC (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## highfirejones (Mar 4, 2013)

i heard those subarus were badass


----------



## Figong (Mar 4, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2553128View attachment 2553129View attachment 2553130View attachment 2553131


hahaha @ Dem boots


----------



## ANC (Mar 4, 2013)

highfirejones said:


> i heard those subarus were badass


http://www.streetfire.net/video/top-gear-season-19-episode-6-africa-special-part-1_2420936.htm

Check last night's top gear to see just how awesome.


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 4, 2013)

Or check out street fighter for crashes and chicks with tits under acceleration


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 4, 2013)

ANC said:


> http://www.streetfire.net/video/top-gear-season-19-episode-6-africa-special-part-1_2420936.htm
> 
> Check last night's top gear to see just how awesome.


A friends kid bought one and totaled it the first day. They are wicked cars if you have skills.


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## smok3h (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## MojoRison (Mar 4, 2013)

I know people love their pets but.......?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 4, 2013)

lol @ the couple staring beatifically at their pooch's pooper. cn


----------



## smok3h (Mar 4, 2013)

LMAO, hilarious post, Mojo! 

Is that Coolio I see with that black pug?


----------



## Figong (Mar 4, 2013)

Speaking of...


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 4, 2013)

smok3h said:


> LMAO, hilarious post, Mojo!
> 
> Is that Coolio I see with that black pug?


Not sure I thought he looked like Doug E Doug?


----------



## smok3h (Mar 4, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Not sure I thought he looked like Doug E Doug?


That he does... that he does. More-so than Coolio I'd say. 

Why do _they_ all look alike?! (pug owners I mean)


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 4, 2013)

Dunno where this is from but it always makes me laugh.
Picture its from is hard to read so...

* Excerpts from a Dog's Diary* 

8:00 am - Dog food! My favorite thing! 

9:30 am - A car ride! My favorite thing!

9:40 am - A walk in the park! My favorite thing! 

10:30 am - Got rubbed and petted! My favorite thing! 

12:00 PM - Lunch! My favorite thing! 

1:00 PM - Played in the yard! My favorite thing! 

3:00 PM - Wagged my tail! My favorite thing! 

5:00 PM - Milk bones! My favorite thing! 

7:00 PM - Got to play ball! My favorite thing! 

8:00 PM - Wow! Watched TV with the people! My favorite thing! 

11:00 PM - Sleeping on the bed! My favorite thing! 



* Excerpts from a Cat's Diary* 

Day 983 of my captivity.

My captors continue to taunt me with bizarre little dangling objects. 

They dine lavishly on fresh meat, while the other inmates and I are fed 
hash or some sort of dry nuggets. Although I make my contempt for the 
rations perfectly clear, I nevertheless must eat something in order to 
keep up my strength.The only thing that keeps me going is my dream of 
escape. In an attempt to disgust them, I once again vomit on the carpet. 

Today I decapitated a mouse and dropped its headless body at their feet. 
I had hoped this would strike fear into their hearts, since it clearly 
demonstrates what I am capable of. However, they merely made 
condescending comments about what a "good little hunter" I am. Idiots! 

There was some sort of assembly of their accomplices tonight. I was 
placed in solitary confinement for the duration of the event. However, I 
could hear the noises and smell the food. I overheard that my 
confinement was due to the power of "allergies." I must learn what this 
means, and how to use it to my advantage. 

Today I was almost successful in an attempt to assassinate one of my 
tormentors by weaving around his feet as he was walking. I must try this 
again tomorrow -- but at the top of the stairs. 

I am convinced that the other prisoners here are flunkies and snitches. 
The dog receives special privileges. He is regularly released - and 
seems to be more than willing to return. He is obviously retarded. The 
bird has got to be an informant. I observe him communicate with the 
guards regularly. I am certain that he reports my every move. My captors 
have arranged protective custody for him in an elevated cell, so he is 
safe. For now...


----------



## Total Head (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## ANC (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 4, 2013)

The Gods Must Be Crazy 3? cn


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## highfirejones (Mar 5, 2013)

kkk, chinese food, ok lol


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 5, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> View attachment 2549076.............


i laughed out loud.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;Vg9DePin0x4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vg9DePin0x4[/video]


----------



## see4 (Mar 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;cBkWhkAZ9ds]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBkWhkAZ9ds[/video]

thought i'd share.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;OwUbtmHMGpI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=OwUbtmHMGpI[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 5, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> [video=youtube;Vg9DePin0x4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vg9DePin0x4[/video]


A classic that never gets old in my book.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 5, 2013)

fungus gnat said:


> [video=youtube;owubtmhmgpi]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=owubtmhmgpi[/video]


*ouch!*&#8203;.....


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 5, 2013)

see4 said:


> [video=youtube;cBkWhkAZ9ds]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBkWhkAZ9ds[/video]
> 
> thought i'd share.


3rd time's a charm.


----------



## see4 (Mar 5, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> 3rd time's a charm.


I post that shit everywhere. It deserves the attention.


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Trolling (Mar 5, 2013)

Lmao, I've the Neil Tyson one.


----------



## Total Head (Mar 5, 2013)

see4 said:


> [video=youtube;cBkWhkAZ9ds]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBkWhkAZ9ds[/video]
> 
> thought i'd share.



that vid just sent my cat into a fit. he came flying from the next room and tried to shred my speakers and he bit me for holding him back. now he's staring at me menacingly and making weird noises.

in the interest of truthiness i should mention that i had him glued to the screen with bird videos for about an hour or so so i could watch tv. but still. that video just sent him over the edge.


----------



## sunni (Mar 5, 2013)

View attachment 2555738View attachment 2555739View attachment 2555740View attachment 2555741View attachment 2555742View attachment 2555743View attachment 2555744View attachment 2555745


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Mar 5, 2013)

Holy shit...

[video=youtube;4qRB4zHigRw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qRB4zHigRw[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;0X6lqD5gZdg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0X6lqD5gZdg[/video]


----------



## mamahippy (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## dankdalia (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Mar 6, 2013)

[youtube]vlxkcewBEe0[/youtube]


----------



## gioua (Mar 6, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Not sure I thought he looked like Doug atE Doug?



fixed that............. 20 chars


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Mar 6, 2013)

Who made that shirt?


----------



## greenswag (Mar 6, 2013)

Stonerman Enoch said:


> View attachment 2556464
> Who made that shirt?


makes you wonder if the people who make asian shirts do the same thing with the characters because they know most people who buy them have no idea what they actually say and just think it looks cool lol.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 6, 2013)

greenswag said:


> makes you wonder if the people who make asian shirts do the same thing with the characters because they know most people who buy them have no idea what they actually say and just think it looks cool lol.


Probably just a good photoshop.


----------



## greenswag (Mar 6, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Probably just a good photoshop.


never even crossed my mind


----------



## ANC (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## tumorhead (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 6, 2013)

Stonerman Enoch said:


> Who made that shirt?









Look no further, fella, you found me!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;6L8UQaAJmYs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6L8UQaAJmYs&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]
Stay high
SH420


----------



## greenswag (Mar 6, 2013)

Queen tickler LMFAO!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 6, 2013)

greenswag said:


> Queen tickler LMFAO!


Monster Dripper lol


----------



## TigerClock (Mar 6, 2013)

Kitty pounder


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 6, 2013)

Waiting for mysunnyboy to come along and say it's a plot to get our birthdays.


----------



## greenswag (Mar 6, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Waiting for mysunnyboy to come along and say it's a plot to get our birthdays.


honest to god I had a reply typed up quoting my post and had the picture clayton uses on all of pads threads and I was like "I'll just do it for you clayton" in a humorous way not a dickish way, but glad I'm not the only one who was thinking about it


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2013)

Someone in my family is a Baby Milker. That is just full of all sorts of wrong. cn


----------



## greenswag (Mar 6, 2013)

hahahaha, 4/20, master back doorer


----------



## Trolling (Mar 6, 2013)

Fuck that chart, I ain't no queen, should say queen/king really, as all Scorpio's are suppose to be the best lovers.


----------



## ANC (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2013)

awesome street art there. cn


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## ANC (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Trousers (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Trousers (Mar 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;aIyQn9jRjP8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIyQn9jRjP8&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 7, 2013)

Do you think that it was a icy outside coating? 

[video=youtube;06Rre-Fejhk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06Rre-Fejhk[/video]


----------



## dankdalia (Mar 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;na5LXHSAQ9g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=na5LXHSAQ9g&amp;noredirect=1[/video]


----------



## ANC (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 7, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> Do you think that it was a icy outside coating?
> 
> [video=youtube;06Rre-Fejhk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06Rre-Fejhk[/video]


"cup within a cup" ... it's a rickroll, sorta. cn


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Mar 7, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> Do you think that it was a icy outside coating?
> 
> [video=youtube;06Rre-Fejhk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06Rre-Fejhk[/video]


Does that really work? Doesn't seem possible.

I watched it in slow motion, dude doesn't even touch the water before it falls.


----------



## guy incognito (Mar 7, 2013)

It works. It is much more of a finesse move with the wrist. Keep trying, you will eventually master it.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Mar 8, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Holy shit...
> 
> [video=youtube;4qRB4zHigRw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qRB4zHigRw[/video]


Really... nobody liked that?


----------



## guy incognito (Mar 8, 2013)

I check this thread at work a lot for a quick chuckle, but I don't have the time to watch videos, just the pictures.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 8, 2013)

Woohoo 2000 pages! Party time!


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2013)

I saw this sign down in reception at the place I rent an office.....


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 8, 2013)

Is it Illuminated? cn


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2013)

Only when Ms Frank is home.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## ANC (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## ANC (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## legalizeitcanada (Mar 8, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Woohoo 2000 pages! Party time!




*

anybody notice that this song is really Baa Baa Black sheep with a beat.....music teacher 101....bringing back the oldies....take a listen! I believe when i was teaching it, there was a one note difference or something but pretty much all the same.​


*


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Mar 8, 2013)

Great Haunted HOuse, vids kinda long, but its cooL!

[youtube]M5BtcWgTUm0[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 8, 2013)

There are many retirement options. Here is a guide 
to help you make the right choice. 

You can retire to Phoenix or Tucson , Arizona where...
1. You are willing to park 3 blocks away because you found shade.
2. You've experienced condensation on your hiney from the hot water in the toilet bowl.
3. You can drive for 4 hours in one direction and never leave town.
4. You have over 100 recipes for Mexican food.
5. You know that "dry heat" is comparable to what hits you in the face when you open your oven door.
6. The 4 seasons are: tolerable, hot, really hot, and ARE YOU KIDDING ME??!!

OR

You can retire to California where...
1. You make over $250,000 and you still can't afford to buy a house.
2. The fastest part of your commute is going down your driveway.
3. You know how to eat an artichoke.
4. You drive your rented Mercedes to your neighborhood block party.
5. When someone asks you how far something is, you tell them how long it will take to get there rather than how many miles away it is.
6. The 4 seasons are: Fire, Flood, Mud, and Drought.

OR

You can retire to New York City where...
1. You say "the city" and expect everyone to know you mean Manhattan .
2. You can get into a four-hour argument about how to get from Columbus Circle to Battery Park, but can't find Wisconsin on a map.
3. You think Central Park is "nature."
4. You believe that being able to swear at people in their own language makes you multi-lingual.
5. You've worn out a car horn. (Ed. Note if you have a car).
6. You think eye contact is an act of aggression.

OR

You can retire to Minnesota where...
1. You only have four spices: salt, pepper, ketchup, and Tabasco .
2. Halloween costumes fit over parkas.
3. You have more than one recipe for casserole.
4. Sexy lingerie is anything flannel with less than eight buttons.
5. The four seasons are: winter, still winter, almost winter, and construction.

OR

You can retire to the Deep South where...
1. You can rent a movie and buy bait in the same store.
2. "Y' all" is singular and "all y'all" is plural.
3. "He needed killin" is a valid defense.
4. Everyone has 2 first names: Billy Bob, Jimmy Bob, Mary Ellen, Betty Jean, Mary Beth, etc.
5. Everything is either "in yonder," "over yonder" or "out yonder." It's important to know the difference, too.

OR

You can retire to Colorado where...
1. You carry your $3,000 mountain bike atop your $500 car.
2. You tell your husband to pick up Granola on his way home and so he stops at the day care center.
3. A pass does not involve a football or dating.
4. The top of your head is bald, but you still have a pony tail.

OR

You can retire to the Midwest where...
1. You've never met any celebrities, but the mayor knows your name.
2. Your idea of a traffic jam is ten cars waiting to pass a tractor.
3. You have had to switch from "heat" to "A/C" on the same day.
4. You end sentences with a preposition: "Where's my coat at?"
5. When asked how your trip was to any exotic place, you say, "It was different!"

OR

FINALLY You can retire to Florida where...
1. You eat dinner at 3:15 in the afternoon. True
2. All purchases include a coupon of some kind -- even houses and cars. True
3. Everyone can recommend an excellent dermatologist. True
4. Road construction never ends anywhere in the state. True
5. Cars in front of you often appear to be driven by headless people. Very true.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## srh88 (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## guy incognito (Mar 8, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> 5. When someone asks you how far something is, you tell them how long it will take to get there rather than how many miles away it is.


We do that in michigan too. In fact everyone I have ever talked to to across usa and canada also does this. Does anyone NOT measure distances in time?


----------



## Sleet (Mar 8, 2013)

Han Solo made the Kessel Run in 12 parsecs.


----------



## Trousers (Mar 8, 2013)

Louise Smith can suck my caulk.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 8, 2013)

Job Interview.....

Interviewer: What seems to be your greatest weakness?

Applicant: Honesty

Interviewer: Honesty? I don't think honesty is a weakness.

Applicant: I don't give a fuck what you think.



I seem to have this problem, too.


cof


----------



## guy incognito (Mar 8, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> I seem to have this problem, too.
> 
> 
> cof


Cancer?

one two three


----------



## Total Head (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 8, 2013)

...............


----------



## guy incognito (Mar 8, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> ...............


Is that thing real?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 8, 2013)

guy incognito said:


> Is that thing real?


That, fine Sir, is a Shartallion. cn


----------



## see4 (Mar 8, 2013)

guy incognito said:


> Is that thing real?


[video=youtube;AHf98EETcbk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHf98EETcbk[/video]


..............


----------



## gioua (Mar 8, 2013)

legalizeitcanada said:


> *
> 
> anybody notice that this song is really Baa Baa Black sheep with a beat.....music teacher 101....bringing back the oldies....take a listen! I believe when i was teaching it, there was a one note difference or something but pretty much all the same.​
> 
> ...


I would sing that tune to my DD to put her to sleep... miss those days..


----------



## srh88 (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## ANC (Mar 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;6evy_yokfog]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=6evy_yokfog[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 9, 2013)

Punny Costumes


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 10, 2013)

[youtube]Cpt5nX0eH8g[/youtube]


----------



## neosapien (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## Total Head (Mar 10, 2013)

neosapien said:


>



not only that, but the local churches have italian festivals every year and there is always a "pin the money on the mary" raffle. it's a statue of mary covered in money. i'm not even religious but that shit is pretty obnoxious for a church. the sight of it just looks so wrong.


----------



## dux (Mar 10, 2013)

Total Head said:


> not only that, but the local churches have italian festivals every year and there is always a "pin the money on the mary" raffle. it's a statue of mary covered in money. i'm not even religious but that shit is pretty obnoxious for a church. the sight of it just looks so wrong.


I have no religious background myself,I don't understand the Catholic religion at all..seems more of a money machine than a god connection!?!? Don't even get me started about all the little boy issues..


----------



## dankdalia (Mar 10, 2013)

my cat is funny


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 10, 2013)

Awesome sized umbrella, either that's a huge cat with a regular one.. Or a tinny cat with a drink umbrella.... Or a perfect cat sized umbrella


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## ANC (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## ANC (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## silasraven (Mar 11, 2013)

from Antarctica


----------



## Trousers (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Indagrow (Mar 11, 2013)

Trousers said:


>


best gif I have ever seen! I know these generic girls from every edm show I have ever been to.... Molly MUCH?


----------



## Trousers (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## MojoRison (Mar 11, 2013)

WTF?? { I know this is crude and will understand if it's removed LOL}


----------



## zhn0k (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## MojoRison (Mar 11, 2013)

^^^That's obviously photoshopped, there's no way that fork is real


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 11, 2013)

zhn0k said:


>


That just makes me want to cry. I get so depressed when I see people this far gone. I can't even imagine the pain and sorrow she goes through daily and the fatigue. Carrying around that much weight has got to be extremely difficult. Especially for her heart.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> WTF?? { I know this is crude and will understand if it's removed LOL}


And that's why men miscarry. That is baby powder. cn


----------



## match box (Mar 11, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> WTF?? { I know this is crude and will understand if it's removed LOL}


damn now ya know how i make my living.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2013)

I like how the blue makes it look like he's wagging. Wanging. cn


----------



## ANC (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## ANC (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 12, 2013)

Community College Girls BB Team throws gatorade on coach....in a gym...


----------



## zhn0k (Mar 12, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Community College Girls BB Team throws gatorade on coach....in a gym...


haha -- dumb fucks.


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## MojoRison (Mar 12, 2013)

Sometimes as a fellow human you've got ask yourself.....how did we ever survive this long?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## eltaro (Mar 12, 2013)

lol. 10char


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2013)

That escalator gif? I so thought person number three was running in to help. Guys like him ... ooooh. ~anger at my species~ cn


----------



## ANC (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## Total Head (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## Uncle Pirate (Mar 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;1uY9E18lm68]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=1uY9E18lm68#![/video]


----------



## ANC (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 13, 2013)

Does he or doesn't he look like Samuel L. Jackson?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## ANC (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 14, 2013)

His ass hairs are now crispy little follicles.


----------



## ANC (Mar 14, 2013)

Still beats waxing.


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Mar 14, 2013)

Her Heart??? Imagine how her legs must feel!!



Carne Seca said:


> That just makes me want to cry. I get so depressed when I see people this far gone. I can't even imagine the pain and sorrow she goes through daily and the fatigue. Carrying around that much weight has got to be extremely difficult. Especially for her heart.





zhn0k said:


>


----------



## Jer La Mota (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## Uncle Pirate (Mar 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZoVEitbxrQU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoVEitbxrQU[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> His ass hairs are now crispy little follicles.


He also has crispy little ****icles. (And one hot ass.) cn


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 14, 2013)

I was looking up what type of material they make mouthguards out of & i came across this.


Its to help you practice face expressions.... lol only in Asia


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 14, 2013)

Don't forget to has some pi today. 3.14 I'll have blueberry pie please. Oh with a scoop of French vanilla ice cream too please.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 14, 2013)

Happy
3.141592653589793238462643383279502884197169399375105820974944592307816406286208998628034825342117067982148086513282306647093844609550582231725359408128481117450284102701938521105559644622948954930381964428810975665933446128475648233786783165271201909145648566923460348610454326648213393607260249141273724587006606315588174881520920962829254091715364367892590360011330530548820466521384146951941511609433057270365759591953092186117381932611793105118548074462379962749567351885752724891227938183011949129833673362440656643086021394946395224737190702179860943702770539217176293176752384674818467669405132000568127145263560827785771342757789609173637178721468440901224953430146549585371050792279689258923542019956112129021960864034418159813629774771309960518707211349999998372978049951059731732816096318595024459455346908302642522308253344685035261931188171010003137838752886587533208381420617177669147303598253490428755468731159562863...
Day!!!!!


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 14, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Happy
> 3.141592653589793238462643383279502884197169399375105820974944592307816406286208998628034825342117067982148086513282306647093844609550582231725359408128481117450284102701938521105559644622948954930381964428810975665933446128475648233786783165271201909145648566923460348610454326648213393607260249141273724587006606315588174881520920962829254091715364367892590360011330530548820466521384146951941511609433057270365759591953092186117381932611793105118548074462379962749567351885752724891227938183011949129833673362440656643086021394946395224737190702179860943702770539217176293176752384674818467669405132000568127145263560827785771342757789609173637178721468440901224953430146549585371050792279689258923542019956112129021960864034418159813629774771309960518707211349999998372978049951059731732816096318595024459455346908302642522308253344685035261931188171010003137838752886587533208381420617177669147303598253490428755468731159562863...
> Day!!!!!


LMAO, has anybody fact checked this one?


----------



## greenswag (Mar 14, 2013)

I thought it was 3.141592654, checking now. I was wrong, it is indeed correct.


----------



## greenswag (Mar 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;yLU_BhHyeUE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLU_BhHyeUE[/video]


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 14, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Happy
> *3.1415*92653589793238462643383279502884197169399375105820974944592307816406286208998628034825342117067982148086513282306647093844609550582231725359408128481117450284102701938521105559644622948954930381964428810975665933446128475648233786783165271201909145648566923460348610454326648213393607260249141273724587006606315588174881520920962829254091715364367892590360011330530548820466521384146951941511609433057270365759591953092186117381932611793105118548074462379962749567351885752724891227938183011949129833673362440656643086021394946395224737190702179860943702770539217176293176752384674818467669405132000568127145263560827785771342757789609173637178721468440901224953430146549585371050792279689258923542019956112129021960864034418159813629774771309960518707211349999998372978049951059731732816096318595024459455346908302642522308253344685035261931188171010003137838752886587533208381420617177669147303598253490428755468731159562863...
> Day!!!!!


well Its approximately PI day, 

but 3/14/15
will be more accurate


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2013)

get a fukkin greip peoopplle, oh fuk off spelllyihmn thing"




Uncle Pirate said:


> [video=youtube;ZoVEitbxrQU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoVEitbxrQU[/video]


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2013)

no doubnt......cunfuslkled


RyanTheRhino said:


> well Its approximately PI day,
> 
> but 3/14/15
> will be more accurate


----------



## ANC (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## ANC (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## Trousers (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## Trousers (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I posted this before, but it makes my day every time. 

The original:

[video=youtube;qI3jkgBi9MY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qI3jkgBi9MY[/video]


----------



## Trousers (Mar 15, 2013)

The remix that makes me feel alive and free:

[video=youtube;BMBbmCVl1Jo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMBbmCVl1Jo[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 15, 2013)

..........


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 15, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> well Its approximately PI day,
> 
> but 3/14/15
> will be more accurate


holy shit, im stalking up on hallucinogens


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Mar 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;VCyeXCIKQJc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=VCyeXCIKQJc[/video]


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 16, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


Holy shit this is hard enough with out polio... or what ever...
+rep to him for pulling it off
SH420


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Mar 17, 2013)

this is one of my favorite threads to check out, please increase the number of funnies.


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 17, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


>



LOL........NOT. this is the funny page not your personal Journal.


----------



## silasraven (Mar 17, 2013)

plum are you a dude or a chick?


----------



## ANC (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 17, 2013)

_"George Bush, Queen Elizabeth, and Vladimir Putin all die and go to hell. _


_While there, they spy a red phone and ask what the phone is for. The devil tells them it is for calling back to Earth. _


_Putin asks to call Russia and talks for 5 minutes. When he is finished the devil informs him that the cost is a million dollars, so Putin writes him a check. _


_Next Queen Elizabeth calls England and talks for 30 minutes. When she is finished the devil informs her that the cost is 6 million dollars, so she writes him a check. _


_Finally George Bush gets his turn and talks for 4 hours. When he is finished the devil informs him that the cost is $5.00. _


_When Putin hears this he goes ballistic and asks the devil why Bush got to call the USA so cheaply. _


_The devil smiles and replies, " Since Obama took over , the country has gone to hell, so it's a local call." _


----------



## Jer La Mota (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## silasraven (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## kinetic (Mar 18, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> _"George Bush, Queen Elizabeth, and Vladimir Putin all die and go to hell. _
> 
> 
> _While there, they spy a red phone and ask what the phone is for. The devil tells them it is for calling back to Earth. _
> ...


Must be hell is record stock indexes on the Doj and we're actually adding jobs instead of hemorraging them. huh. The most angry of people are the Bigots in this country, so there's always that as proof as well.


----------



## silasraven (Mar 18, 2013)

give it a week and the dow will sink like it always does. i watch the stock market you fool.






Dow 14,452.06
(-0.43 %)
-62.05​

Nasdaq 3,237.59
(-0.35 %)
-11.48​

Sinking hmmmmmm


----------



## ANC (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 18, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Must be hell is record stock indexes on the Doj and we're actually adding jobs instead of hemorraging them. huh. The most angry of people are the Bigots in this country, so there's always that as proof as well.


Gee, what a sore winner you are. Let's see how you feel after mid-terms you might not be able to even speak. Oh and it sounds to me like you are the angry one.


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 18, 2013)

Now you'll say this racist instead of funny too.


----------



## Daath (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 18, 2013)

Daath said:


>


that's even funnier.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## silasraven (Mar 18, 2013)

so ten jews find out obumer is coming to town.


----------



## dangledo (Mar 18, 2013)

multi-pass


----------



## dangledo (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 18, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


And it was just a squirrel who manscaped ... cn


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 18, 2013)

want to take a test drive?
[video=youtube_share;Q5mHPo2yDG8]http://youtu.be/Q5mHPo2yDG8[/video]


cof


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## PetFlora (Mar 19, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Must be hell is record stock indexes on the Doj and we're actually adding jobs instead of hemorraging them. huh. The most angry of people are the Bigots in this country, so there's always that as proof as well.



Seriously, the stock market is your barometer? What's good for Wall Street is good for main street? WOW What the f did bailing out WS do to help middle america? I personally know several millionaires who have lost their wealth, houses in foreclosure (check the stats for foreclosure houses between 2-5M. Hint staggering) and had to take regular jobs- jobs that ay a pittance compared to the interest/dividends they are used to. More IRS/DHS/Census agents (most of which are part time) is not what I call jobs that help 'merika recover 

You should watch the most recent Kat Williams comedy special. Blacks ain't too happy with him either- at least the ones' with brains enough to know what to expect 

Don't want you think I am a repub, I hold them all in equal disdain. What you need to know is govt is the puppets, big business is their masters


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 19, 2013)

Timberlake and Fallon doin' SexyBack as barbershop. 

[video=youtube;UD8tGWIqA-c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UD8tGWIqA-c[/video]


----------



## carl.burnette (Mar 19, 2013)

This is SO the wrong place for this conversation! NO religion or politics! 

BUt for the record, the stock market is how the governments inject printed cash into the marketplace without being obvious.  Can't excatly have brinks trucks dropping off billions of $20 bills now can we. But cash infussion via stocks doesnt cause the hyuper inflation of regualr cash injection.[

Great, now I have to watch for the black helecopters... SHITE!!!

QUOTE=PetFlora;8837322]Seriously, the stock market is your barometer? What's good for Wall Street is good for main street? WOW What the f did bailing out WS do to help middle america? I personally know several millionaires who have lost their wealth, houses in foreclosure (check the stats for foreclosure houses between 2-5M. Hint staggering) and had to take regular jobs- jobs that ay a pittance compared to the interest/dividends they are used to. More IRS/DHS/Census agents (most of which are part time) is not what I call jobs that help 'merika recover 

You should watch the most recent Kat Williams comedy special. Blacks ain't too happy with him either- at least the ones' with brains enough to know what to expect 

Don't want you think I am a repub, I hold them all in equal disdain. What you need to know is govt is the puppets, big business is their masters[/QUOTE]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 19, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;b_-jrnypPEA]http://youtu.be/b_-jrnypPEA[/video]
check the dude out behind the commentators lmao!


----------



## Sand4x105 (Mar 19, 2013)

Set up....you don't know that guy ?

Cweb musta set it up...


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## Trousers (Mar 19, 2013)

If you want to be an asshole and argue fucking politics here, at least have the decency to post a funny picture. It does not even have to be relevant. 







See, it is not even that funny, but people can look at it and skip right over the dumb words that are meaningless in this thread. 



PetFlora said:


> Seriously, the stock market is your barometer? What's good for Wall Street is good for main street? WOW What the f did bailing out WS do to help middle america? I personally know several millionaires who have lost their wealth, houses in foreclosure (check the stats for foreclosure houses between 2-5M. Hint staggering) and had to take regular jobs- jobs that ay a pittance compared to the interest/dividends they are used to. More IRS/DHS/Census agents (most of which are part time) is not what I call jobs that help 'merika recover
> 
> You should watch the most recent Kat Williams comedy special. Blacks ain't too happy with him either- at least the ones' with brains enough to know what to expect
> 
> Don't want you think I am a repub, I hold them all in equal disdain. What you need to know is govt is the puppets, big business is their masters







carl.burnette said:


> This is SO the wrong place for this conversation! NO religion or politics!
> 
> BUt for the record, the stock market is how the governments inject printed cash into the marketplace without being obvious.  Can't excatly have brinks trucks dropping off billions of $20 bills now can we. But cash infussion via stocks doesnt cause the hyuper inflation of regualr cash injection.[
> 
> ...











See how easy that is? Now no one has to read the keyboard diarrhea, they can look at the pictures and skip the bullshit. Republican/Democrat bullshit.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 19, 2013)

excellent page of funnies.

View attachment 2576734


----------



## DonPepe (Mar 19, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> excellent page of funnies.
> 
> View attachment 2576734


wait what!?!?

I think i must be doing something wrong, i haven't had a single gun grow yet.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 19, 2013)

DonPepe said:


> wait what!?!?
> 
> I think i must be doing something wrong, i haven't had a single gun grow yet.


its the april promotion on attitude..


----------



## silasraven (Mar 19, 2013)

sounds better


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 19, 2013)

DonPepe said:


> wait what!?!?
> 
> I think i must be doing something wrong, i haven't had a single gun grow yet.


glock #19 pips are the new ufo freebie son! just you wait lolz


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 19, 2013)

every day is


----------



## silasraven (Mar 19, 2013)

well darn


----------



## Bakatare666 (Mar 19, 2013)

....................


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2013)

^^Mobile homes ... big in Japan. cn


----------



## Guccizillaa (Mar 19, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> ....................


That one made me spit on my laptop i laughed so hard lol.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Mar 19, 2013)

Guccizillaa said:


> That one made me spit on my laptop i laughed so hard lol.


Found that on C/L in the joke section, title was "Oh Shit! Oh Shit! Oh Shit!"
That's what he gets for going the wrong way on the street.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Mar 19, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> ^^Mobile homes ... big in Japan. cn


I was thinking big incoming tide.


----------



## Trousers (Mar 19, 2013)

Google now allows you to search for gifs.
do an image search
search tools>any type>animated


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## ANC (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## dride (Mar 20, 2013)

A woman goes into Cabela's to buy a rod and reel for her grandson's
birthday. She doesn't know which one to get, so she just grabs one and
goes over to the counter.

The clerk was standing behind the counter wearing dark shades. She
says to him, "Excuse me, sir. Can you tell me anything about this rod
and reel?"

He says, "Ma'am, I'm completely blind; but if you'll drop it on the
counter, I can tell you everything from the sound it makes."

She doesn't believe him but drops it on the counter anyway......

He says, "That's a six-foot Shakespeare graphite rod with a Zebco 404
reel and 10-LB. Test line.It's a good all-around combination, and it's
on sale this week for only $20.00."

She says, "It's amazing that you can tell all that just by the sound of
it dropping on the counter.I'll take it!" As she opens her purse, her
credit card drops on the floor.

"Oh, that sounds like a Master Card," he says.

She bends down to pick it up and accidentally passes gas.

At first she is really embarrassed, but then realizes......there is no
way the blind clerk could tell it was her who tooted. Being blind, he
wouldn't know that she was the only person around?

The man rings up the sale and says, "That'll be $34.50 please."


The woman is totally confused by this and asks, "Didn't you tell me the
rod and reel were on sale for $20.00? How did you get $34.50?"

He replies, "Yes, ma'am. The rod and reel is $20.00, but the Duck Call
is $11.00, and the Catfish Bait is $3.50."

She paid it and left without saying a word.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## grnhrvstr (Mar 20, 2013)

I lol'd
[video=vimeo;59658050]http://vimeo.com/59658050[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Mar 20, 2013)

I fapped. Then I lol'd. Then fapped again.


----------



## carl.burnette (Mar 20, 2013)

THat was just nasty... Nasty nasty nasty....

But, to each his own I guess..

nasty..


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Mar 20, 2013)

It's good mood food!


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Mar 20, 2013)

Not even a little hot, but they still make me smile!


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 20, 2013)

That has some pretty deep connotations attached to it....


----------



## silasraven (Mar 20, 2013)

o yeah......




i still give the dude credit because everything else is flawless.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 20, 2013)

All of a sudden I have this mad craving for Roast Beef.


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Mar 20, 2013)

too effin funny,,,, anybody remember Wanda from in living color - Jamie Fox - Totally this chick lmao



Winter Woman said:


> Someone sent this link to this vid and now I just don't know what to think.
> 
> [video=youtube;_8J3odStvc8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8J3odStvc8[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 20, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;x4b0y058mgk]http://youtu.be/x4b0y058mgk[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;xKy2lLNQYrI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKy2lLNQYrI[/video]

I don't miss it one little bit.


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;y2h34TFYiSM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;v=y2h34TFYiSM&amp;NR=1[/video]

lmao, @ 1:44


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 20, 2013)

Check out the surfer around 3:14. 

[video=youtube;vD9NGqk84wM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vD9NGqk84wM[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 20, 2013)

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Now, don't tell me that welfare recipients aren't innovative!

[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]
[/FONT]


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 20, 2013)

legalizeitcanada said:


> too effin funny,,,, anybody remember Wanda from in living color - Jamie Fox - Totally this chick lmao


Forgot all about that vid. lmao... again.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 20, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> [video=youtube_share;x4b0y058mgk]http://youtu.be/x4b0y058mgk[/video]


0:15-0:30 killed me. It was like a crazy cat on crack.


----------



## PetFlora (Mar 21, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> Now, don't tell me that welfare recipients aren't innovative!
> 
> View attachment 2578908


Future ACORN organizers?


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 21, 2013)

Two guys watching a video on child birth. Their reactions are so real. 

[video=youtube;QjgtxwHpxtk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjgtxwHpxtk&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 21, 2013)

I saw two of my three enter the world. MAN UP!


----------



## Trolling (Mar 21, 2013)

TheYnc.com


Childbirth...kay, lolz.


----------



## Jer La Mota (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## neosapien (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 22, 2013)

neosapien said:


>


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## PurpleDrank (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;HvuEFafFhBA]http://youtu.be/HvuEFafFhBA[/video]Yep you saw right , SHE WENT THRU THE TRAMPOLINE! lmao!


----------



## srh88 (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## srh88 (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## srh88 (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## srh88 (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## Perfextionist420 (Mar 23, 2013)

srh88 said:


>


truth truth truth


----------



## silasraven (Mar 23, 2013)

ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## srh88 (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm sure this is in here somewhere, but


----------



## srh88 (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## see4 (Mar 23, 2013)

PetFlora said:


> Future ACORN organizers?


you should check out the politics section, then stay there


----------



## srh88 (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 24, 2013)

[youtube]-1jii8jFhQk[/youtube]

I watch Hoarders and I see shit I need.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 24, 2013)

New owner of the house across the street from the Westboro Baptist Church.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 24, 2013)

^^ I saw the story of the rainbow house. Yes, it is real.


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Mar 24, 2013)

&#8203;................


----------



## Bakatare666 (Mar 24, 2013)

[video]http://s948.photobucket.com/user/chuckyslair/media/new%20funnies%20to%20seperate/_TURKEYCALLER-withskills_zps091c509e.mp4.html[/video]


----------



## Trousers (Mar 24, 2013)

Found it on youtube, because it is worth it. 

[video=youtube;mYfDnc42wog]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYfDnc42wog[/video]


----------



## Bakatare666 (Mar 24, 2013)

Trousers said:


> Found it on youtube, because it is worth it.
> 
> [video=youtube;mYfDnc42wog]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYfDnc42wog[/video]


Thanks man, my buddy sent it to me, and I just had to post it to my PB so I could put it here.......
Just didn't take the time to look it up.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 24, 2013)

That turkey call was fin hilarious. It was in Winter Woman's fail comp post a few minutes in.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Mar 24, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> [youtube]-1jii8jFhQk[/youtube]
> 
> I watch Hoarders and I see shit I need.


That was good dude, and I'm glad to finally find someone else who has heard of him......
BUT!!!!
He is SO much funnier in person!!!!!
I actually got to see him three times, once in San Fransisco Ca., Concord Cali., and once in Reno Nevada before that, and wasn't planning to go to the show that night at the Flamingo, but this asshole across the 7 card table from me, was blubbering 'Does anyone want to come see a show tonight?'
And when I said, "Fuck no, asshole, I'm getting a free show right here...." he said his name, and offered tickets, and from then on, we kinda hit it off.


----------



## see4 (Mar 25, 2013)

Trousers said:


> Found it on youtube, because it is worth it.
> 
> [video=youtube;mYfDnc42wog]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYfDnc42wog[/video]


She pulled that off like a boss. Good for her.


----------



## Figong (Mar 25, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Thanks man, my buddy sent it to me, and I just had to post it to my PB so I could put it here.......
> Just didn't take the time to look it up.


hahahahaha, that's pretty damn hilarious


----------



## ANC (Mar 25, 2013)

Bratman


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Thanks man, my buddy sent it to me, and I just had to post it to my PB so I could put it here.......
> Just didn't take the time to look it up.


Open-face PB sandwiches ... redneck Post-Its. cn


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 25, 2013)

And they tell us weed is harmful to your health....
































coup de grace


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;B_6e1gcP8ME]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_6e1gcP8ME[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 25, 2013)

................


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 25, 2013)

........................................


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## giggles26 (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 25, 2013)

Ten Character's... \m/&#9760;(&#9699;_&#9698&#9760;\m/


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 25, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> Ten Character's... \m/&#9760;(&#9699;_&#9698&#9760;\m/


I sometimes wish I could draw like that.


----------



## ANC (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## ANC (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## Figong (Mar 26, 2013)

ANC said:


>


hahaha, they've sold 150000 rolls to date from what I've read.. and are looking to expand into new markets - should buy in on this, and pimp it at local campgrounds since it's 100% recycled and they claim it's as 'soft as a pillow' ..


----------



## ANC (Mar 26, 2013)

We once bought cheap TP called Savemore, should realy have been called Wipemore.


----------



## silasraven (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm working on it. pray for me


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 26, 2013)

LMAO! Guess she shouldn't have stabbed her hubby. 


[video=youtube;NQ8BZYfuBBc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQ8BZYfuBBc[/video]


----------



## see4 (Mar 26, 2013)

giggles26 said:


>


no she's not. with an ass like that.. she can poop whatever fucking way she wants.


----------



## dashcues (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 26, 2013)

see4 said:


> no she's not. with an ass like that.. she can poop whatever fucking way she wants.


Not exactly. In her pants? That just ruins the whole show stage, unless one is into scat.


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 26, 2013)

Dirty Harry said:


> Not exactly. In her pants? That just ruins the whole show stage, unless one is into scat.


With an ass and small of her back like that I may be interested in it?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Mar 26, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65UB03i39L0


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 26, 2013)

Mellowman2112 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65UB03i39L0


I don't have a clue what the fuck I just saw.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Mar 26, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=65UB03i39L0


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Mar 26, 2013)

Dude doesnt want to put out so the chick beats the shit out of him. lol


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## ANC (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## Total Head (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 26, 2013)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Dude doesnt want to put out so the chick beats the shit out of him. lol


Chicks can do that! I always thought it was always the other way around...jk! Really, just kidding!  Have a friend who is married to an Asian. When still dating she found out he was messing around. Oh, forgot to mention she is also a certified black belt. I am not making this shit up! She kicked the living shit out of him, and when all was said an done, he married her. I am not sure if that was love or brain damage.


----------



## ANC (Mar 27, 2013)

Neighbour was running down the street with a bleeding head and a wife throwing plates at him after onceb when I was a kid....


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## lovemymj (Mar 27, 2013)

doug stanhope...We shook hand's at the urinal at the comedy club, then pinched him off a nug....WEIRD but MEMORABLE! good show too!


----------



## lovemymj (Mar 27, 2013)

Dirty Harry said:


> Chicks can do that! I always thought it was always the other way around...jk! Really, just kidding!  Have a friend who is married to an Asian. When still dating she found out he was messing around. Oh, forgot to mention she is also a certified black belt. I am not making this shit up! She kicked the living shit out of him, and when all was said an done, he married her. I am not sure if that was love or brain damage.


 He must have had brain damage to start with!! LOVE YOUR WOMAN!! Don't mess around on her!!!


----------



## DonPepe (Mar 27, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> New owner of the house across the street from the Westboro Baptist Church.
> View attachment 2584065



When you do something like this for the sole purpose of spite, as far as i am concerned you are almost as bad asthe misguided dumb asses who started it all.

So congrats for lowering yourselves to their level, now i look at you both the same, with disgust. They are "planting peace" the same way a North Korean warship would be if it parked in front of Pearl Harbor.

I approve of the high road! At one time it was the accepted norm in America, or at least I was lead to believe it was.



sorry if some of the pics are reposts, after 2000 pages its hard to remember what came from where.


----------



## Jer La Mota (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## sunni (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;Mm14c-BeYNI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mm14c-BeYNI&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 27, 2013)

How to use duct tap

[video=youtube;MIeUjtWppas]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=MIeUjtWppas[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 27, 2013)

I think it's flooded.


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 27, 2013)

This is so fucking wrong,


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 28, 2013)

MojoRison said:


>


While it is kind of gross to look at, I give her props for the courage and the "I dont give a fuck" attitude of being who you are and not giving a fuck what others think.


----------



## ANC (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## sunni (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## sunni (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 28, 2013)

Where are the like buttons?


----------



## sunni (Mar 28, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> Where are the like buttons?


refresh the page WW , i think you and i are on the humor section of pintrest again hahahaha


----------



## sunni (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 28, 2013)

Yep, we most certainly are. lol. How cool is that.


----------



## sunni (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## sunni (Mar 28, 2013)

View attachment 2591189...............


----------



## sunni (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## see4 (Mar 28, 2013)

lol. reminds me of something that someone said recently. lol


----------



## sunni (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 28, 2013)

Bill and Hunter.I bet that was a Party. \m/&#9760;(&#9699;_&#9698&#9760;\m/


----------



## see4 (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Trousers (Mar 28, 2013)

Look at this asshole posting political pictures like an asshole.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 28, 2013)

View attachment 2591485View attachment 2591486


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 28, 2013)

Stare at that vibrating cat picture too long and I'll puke.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 28, 2013)

http://FunnyOrDie.com/m/7w3q


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 29, 2013)

Too good to miss. The guy skiing for some reason reminds me of Carne. And check out around 5:11 if you love football. Pretty cool

[video=youtube;41TWPzerLpA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41TWPzerLpA[/video]


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 29, 2013)

\m/&#9760;(&#9699;_&#9698&#9760;\m/


----------



## Jer La Mota (Mar 29, 2013)

View attachment 2592170
View attachment 2592185
View attachment 2592186


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## ANC (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## see4 (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## see4 (Mar 29, 2013)

Really? Nobody sees the ladies with no fucking teeth? Cmon that shit is hilarious.


----------



## silasraven (Mar 29, 2013)

not till you mentioned it.


----------



## Figong (Mar 29, 2013)

see4 said:


> Really? Nobody sees the ladies with no fucking teeth? Cmon that shit is hilarious.


I was actually looking at the facial structure, and thinking you'd found, or attacked photographs with Kai's power tools/goo


----------



## see4 (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## Figong (Mar 29, 2013)

Here's a pic of the GUI w/pic in it, so you can see why I suspected it:


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Mar 29, 2013)

he probably banged the milf > http://assets.sbnation.com/assets/2389609/kingskid.gif <


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 30, 2013)

Omgwtfbbq Indicaman said:


> he probably banged the milf > http://assets.sbnation.com/assets/2389609/kingskid.gif <


Isn't that the coaches wife?


----------



## silasraven (Mar 30, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> Isn't that the coaches wife?


looks like coach should have showed the team by example rather than watching the game.


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 30, 2013)

silasraven said:


> looks like coach should have showed the team by example rather than watching the game.


Loved the idea about a Cinderella team. Too bad.


----------



## silasraven (Mar 30, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> Loved the idea about a Cinderella team. Too bad.


still feasible as long as the sexists stay out of it. you'll see underwear basketball kinda demeaning.


----------



## zhn0k (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Mar 30, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> Isn't that the coaches wife?


Nice.........


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Mar 30, 2013)

zhn0k said:


>


.................












I'm out


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 30, 2013)

Turtle dog


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 31, 2013)

zhn0k said:


>


lol damn dude..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 31, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;cLnQfpJ5vMY]http://youtu.be/cLnQfpJ5vMY[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;oaxkH9sTzuU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaxkH9sTzuU[/video]


----------



## ANC (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## ANC (Mar 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;gYvw68IneV4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=gYvw68IneV4[/video]


----------



## silasraven (Mar 31, 2013)

lmfao but ser... lmfao.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 31, 2013)

Nothing funny about it.....


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 31, 2013)

\m/&#9760;(&#9699;_&#9698&#9760;\m/


----------



## silasraven (Mar 31, 2013)

why is it heresy to have more in your savings than the pastor?


----------



## sunni (Mar 31, 2013)

silasraven said:


> lmfao but ser... lmfao.


a little less funny coming from someone who openly hates jews.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## sunni (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## curious old fart (Apr 1, 2013)

*Mrs. Donovan was walking down* 
*O'Connell Street** in **Dublin** when* 
*She met up with Father Flaherty.* 

*The Father said, 'Top o' the mornin'* 
*To ye! Aren't ye Mrs. Donovan* 
*And didn't I marry ye and yer* 
*Hoosband two years ago?'* 


*She replied, 'Aye, that ye did, Father.'* 


*The Father asked, 'And be there* 
*Any wee little ones yet?'* 


*She replied, 'No, not yet, Father.'* 


*The Father said, 'Well now,* 
*I'm going to **Rome** next week* 
*And I'll light a fertility candle for ye* 
*And yer hoosband.'* 


*She replied, 'Oh, thank ye, Father...'* 
*They then parted ways..* 


*Some years later they met again.* 
*The Father asked, 'Well now,* 
*Mrs. Donovan, how are ye these days?'* 
*She replied, 'Oh, very well, Father!'* 
*The Father asked, 'And tell me ,* 
*Have ye any wee ones yet?'* 


*She replied, 'Oh yes, Father!* 
*Two sets of twins and six singles,* 
*Ten in all!'* 


*The Father said, 'That's wonderful!* 
*And how is yer loving hoosband doing?'* 
> 

*She replied, 'E's gone to **Rome* 
*To blow out yer fookin' candle.'

*
cof​


----------



## silasraven (Apr 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> a little less funny coming from someone who openly hates jews.


ha ha ha right, like thats even true. i love jews, just dont like the certain ones who piss me off or ones still waiting for their messiah. if i knew what half these people where id call them out by their country as well. im personally dont like the polish but im czech so what would you expect?


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Apr 1, 2013)

silasraven said:


> ha ha ha right, like thats even true. i love jews, just dont like the certain ones who piss me off or ones still waiting for their messiah. if i knew what half these people where id call them out by their country as well. im personally dont like the polish but im czech so what would you expect?


i lived in the most jewish area outside of isreal located in ny, they ARE fucking irritating and xenophobic(chasidim) despite their name meaning something entirely different they are not "Open-minded" and can't drive worth a shit. i was raised jewish and they made me hate conservative jews. glad i returned to atheism early enough that they became satire in my childhood/early teens.


----------



## dux (Apr 1, 2013)

Omgwtfbbq Indicaman said:


> i lived in the most jewish area outside of isreal located in ny, they ARE fucking irritating and xenophobic(chasidim) despite their name meaning something entirely different they are not "Open-minded" and can't drive worth a shit. i was raised jewish and they made me hate conservative jews. glad i returned to atheism early enough that they became satire in my childhood/early teens.


 My wife's best friend is Jewish along with her husband,they both make me laugh and are fun people,BUT the driving part and the open minded part is soo true! Shit! They're from New York too?!?!


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Apr 1, 2013)

dux said:


> My wife's best friend is Jewish along with her husband,they both make me laugh and are fun people,BUT the driving part and the open minded part is soo true! Shit! They're from New York too?!?!


look up "monsey" new york, i lived there from the age of 6-21 and i don't miss it, there are some jewish families that i have met that i consider my extended family and would do anything for, and again there are also families(all conservative) that i wouldn't piss on to save them from a fire. its ridiculous how so little can change a person's demeanor and outlook.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 1, 2013)

silasraven said:


> ha ha ha right, like thats even true. i love jews, just dont like the certain ones who piss me off or ones still waiting for their messiah. if i knew what half these people where id call them out by their country as well. im personally dont like the polish but im czech so what would you expect?


I find the best way to fight racism is with more racism


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Apr 1, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> I find the best way to fight racism is with more racism


if you lived in a jewish community you'd know how much they love to push outsiders out and form their coven and keep others from moving in. most groups do this, jews in particular mastered the method.


----------



## Trousers (Apr 2, 2013)

If you want to show how much of a dumb asshole you are, why not post a picture too?


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 2, 2013)

Please, _please _take this conversation somewhere else. This is supposed to be about having a good time and not about arguing.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 2, 2013)

I was under the impression it was a funny pics thread, none of what you guys have been saying is even funny


----------



## Figong (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## Figong (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 2, 2013)

[youtube]7aryowLsJJY[/youtube]

It looks like someone's home video...then...it happens.


----------



## Figong (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> [youtube]7aryowLsJJY[/youtube]
> 
> It looks like someone's home video...then...it happens.


 I was good with this ... until 1:56. cn


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 2, 2013)

Words escape me


----------



## dangledo (Apr 2, 2013)

camel tail?


----------



## Eclypse (Apr 2, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Words escape me


How could anyone... I mean like.. .. Does he not know?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2013)

"Is that a retort in your pants, or are you just happy to see me?" cn


----------



## Trousers (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## legalizeitcanada (Apr 3, 2013)

Open a new thread i didn't come here to read this shit!! Nobody cares about who your racial like and dislikes are, there is a reason that people like you are called close minded, so why don't ya just keep it closed and to yourself.

Sorry to op this was not aimed at you, just the asshole your answerin



omgwtfbbq indicaman said:


> i lived in the most jewish area outside of isreal located in ny, they are fucking irritating and xenophobic(chasidim) despite their name meaning something entirely different they are not "open-minded" and can't drive worth a shit. I was raised jewish and they made me hate conservative jews. Glad i returned to atheism early enough that they became satire in my childhood/early teens.


----------



## ANC (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## Trousers (Apr 3, 2013)

legalizeitcanada said:


> Open a new thread i didn't come here to read this shit!! Nobody cares about who your racial like and dislikes are, there is a reason that people like you are called close minded, so why don't ya just keep it closed and to yourself.
> 
> Sorry to op this was not aimed at you, just the asshole your answerin



If you want to be a douchebag, at least post a picture.


----------



## HapaHaole (Apr 3, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Words escape me


wow! that looks painful... and I thought bras were binding, ffs!

Thanks for the morning laughs tho... as usual!
(wonders where cn found that pic tho... lol)

Aloha~


----------



## ANC (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 3, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> How could anyone... I mean like.. .. Does he not know?


I think he knows. If you got it, show it off.


----------



## Figong (Apr 3, 2013)

ANC said:


>


Looks like this guy followed Finshaggy's guide to stealing shit from Walmart, and stole a 9 pound beef roast.


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 3, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Words escape me


Ooooooooh my, my, my...


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 3, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> How could anyone... I mean like.. .. Does he not know?


Believe me he knows.


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 3, 2013)

ANC said:


>


Ouch!!!!!.........


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 3, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Words escape me


hes smuggling stem cells


----------



## bobtokes (Apr 3, 2013)

ANC said:


>



just thought i'd repost this for Winter Woman, lol


----------



## greenswag (Apr 3, 2013)

ANC said:


>





[video=youtube;kDidKfbCVHs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDidKfbCVHs[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 3, 2013)

...............


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 3, 2013)

Sorry if these are repeat.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 3, 2013)

Made me laugh. I enjoy that show dual survival


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> hes smuggling stem cells


A whole stem of'em. cn


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Apr 4, 2013)

&#8203;nnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 4, 2013)

*Four Catholic men and a Catholic woman were having coffee in St. Peter's Square**. 
*


​*The first Catholic man tells his friends : "My son is a priest. When he walks into 
a room, everyone calls him 'Father'." 
*
*The second Catholic man chirps : "My son is a Bishop. When he walks into a room people call him 'Your Grace'." 

The third Catholic gent says, "My son is a Cardinal. When he enters a room, everyone bows their head and says 'Your Eminence'." 
*
*The fourth Catholic man says very proudly, "My son is the Pope. When he walks into a room people call him 'Your Holiness'." 
*
*Since the lone Catholic woman was sipping her coffee in silence, the four men give her a subtle, " Well....? " *

 

*She proudly replies, " I have a daughter...she is SLIM, TALL, 38D BREASTS, 24 " WAIST and 36 " HIPS...
*
* 

*




When *she *walks into a room, people say,

 *"Jesus Christ !! ".*


----------



## Orithil (Apr 4, 2013)

This one seems about right.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 4, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> *
> *
> *
> 
> *View attachment 2600517


I'd love to have some thing like this tied up in my basement..
Err I mean, man such a pretty girl.


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 4, 2013)

,................


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 4, 2013)

A Jewish grandmother, in New York city, is giving directions to her grown grandson who
is coming to visit with his wife.

"You come to the front door of the apartment. I am in apartment
301. There is a big panel at the front door. With your elbow,
push button 301. I will buzz you in. Come inside, the elevator is
on the right. Get in, and with your elbow, push 3. When you get
out, I'm on the left. With your elbow, hit my doorbell."

"Grandma, that sounds easy, but, why am I hitting all these buttons
with my elbow? .........


"What . . You coming empty-handed?"


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 4, 2013)

*Just when you think a person can't get any dumber..... This 
*

*I know, I saw it right away too .... *
*No safety glasses, No gloves and No hearing protection!*


----------



## hzbodin (Apr 4, 2013)

Those fuckin things can be a real bitch to start. especially when its like 95 degrees out


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## ANC (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## Orithil (Apr 4, 2013)

Jer La Mota said:


> View attachment 2600804


This reminds me of some chicks I've seen up here. And they're all like..What the hell are you looking at? And all I can usually reply is "Your vagina.".


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## legalizeitcanada (Apr 4, 2013)

Trousers said:


> If you want to be a douchebag, at least post a picture.


your absolutely right, don't wanna be a double douchebag


----------



## Logges (Apr 4, 2013)

with all respect for those trying


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 4, 2013)

^^^DAMN! I agree! And student loans are one of the few that CAN NOT be resolved via bankruptcy.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 4, 2013)

tear up your credit cards and go straight cash, that would fold them rich SOBs in the first year.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 4, 2013)

Logges said:


> with all respect for those trying


Remember when going to school for something gave an instant job afterwards?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 5, 2013)

Fresh Out!!!!!!!!


----------



## ANC (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Apr 5, 2013)

.......................


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 5, 2013)

lmfao I just saw this on Reddit, the caption was "This dog just came into the animal hospital I work at because he ate a dozen pot brownies"


----------



## zhn0k (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Mellowman2112 (Apr 6, 2013)

nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 6, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> lmfao I just saw this on Reddit, the caption was "This dog just came into the animal hospital I work at because he ate a dozen pot brownies"


Poor baby. mine ate 6 grams of my kief..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 6, 2013)

How did he react?

I thought that picture was hilarious, I have never seen a dog drool that much, he is stoned out of his mind!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 6, 2013)

Dozer is about 28 Lbs He was passed out for a good 14 hours and after he could keep his eyes open I had to pick him up and take him out side to piss, ended up holding him up so he could go... But he was fine a few days later. I had the wife pass out on one gram of the same kief.


----------



## silasraven (Apr 6, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> How did he react?
> 
> I thought that picture was hilarious, I have never seen a dog drool that much, he is stoned out of his mind!


 if you give him enough qualoods .


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 6, 2013)

zhn0k said:


> [/QU
> 
> OTE]
> 
> On MY LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## ANC (Apr 6, 2013)

Lol at the guy booting her.


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Uncle Pirate (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## neosapien (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 6, 2013)

zhn0k said:


>


How is she getting home? She ain't getting in my car. lmao


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Mellowman2112 (Apr 6, 2013)

nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## gioua (Apr 7, 2013)

stared at this way too long this am...


----------



## Eclypse (Apr 7, 2013)

ANC said:


> Lol at the guy booting her.


Nah, looks like the guy used his foot to roll her over so the pic could be taken, see the shit stain on the ground, lay her back down and it would line up. lol


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't believe this has made the lol thread. Pretty cool 

[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=Vo0Cazxj_yc&amp;amp;vq=medium[/video]

Why won't this post right


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 7, 2013)

Did I see dodge ball? I miss it already. 

[video=youtube;A6XUVjK9W4o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_543737&amp;feature=iv&amp;s rc_vid=Vo0Cazxj_yc&amp;v=A6XUVjK9W4o[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 7, 2013)

Best of golf fails. 

[video=youtube;6FMyblJkLSM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=6FMyblJkLSM[/video]


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## ANC (Apr 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;VcJasnxksxA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcJasnxksxA&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Apr 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;oKGerjB-d1w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=oKGerjB-d1w#![/video]



this shit had me crying


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 8, 2013)

i guess this is what he does for fun lol

[video=youtube;eIB6yIl7DGo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=eIB6yIl7DGo[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 8, 2013)

^^^ wonder how many time he's been punched??


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Apr 8, 2013)

i like him, he's still got that prankster in him, i used to be like that until i got punched too many times.


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 8, 2013)

I guess I might a little twisted because I thought this was about the funniest thing I've seen all day. 

[video=youtube;bzUNxG7GkTg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzUNxG7GkTg[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## ANC (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 9, 2013)

ANC said:


>


I don't think she spilled a drop out of that beer bottle.


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 9, 2013)

*An Irishman is stumbling through the woods, totally drunk, when he comes upon a preacher baptizing people in the river. 
He proceeds into the water, subsequently bumping into the preacher.*

*The preacher turns around and is almost overcome by the smell of alcohol, whereupon, he asks the drunk, "Are you ready to find Jesus?*
*The drunk shouts, "Yes, oi am."
So the preacher grabs him and dunks him in the water**.*
*He pulls him back and asks, "Brother, have you found Jesus?"
The drunk replies, "No, oi haven't found Jesus!"
The preacher, shocked at the answer, dunks him again but for a little longer.
He again pulls him out of the water and asks, "Have you found Jesus, me brother?"
The drunk answers, "No, oi haven't found Jesus!"
By this time, the preacher is at his wits end and dunks the drunk again -- but this time holds him down for about 30 seconds, and when he begins kicking his arms and legs about, he pulls him up. 
The preacher again asks the drunk, "For the love of God, have you found Jesus?"*
 *(get ready for this.....)
The drunk staggers upright, wipes his eyes, coughs up a bit of water, catches his breath, and says to the preacher,*
*
**"Are you sure this is where he fell in?*


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 9, 2013)

*Al Gore, Bill Clinton and Barrack Obama go to heaven:*


God addresses Gore first. ''Al, what do you believe in?''
Gore replies: "Well, I believe that I won that election, but that it was your will that I did not serve. And I've come to understand that now.''
God thinks for a second and says: "Very good. Come and sit at my left.''


God then addresses Clinton . "Bill, what do you believe in?''
Clinton replies: "I believe in forgiveness. I've sinned, but I've never held a grudge against my fellow man, and I hope no grudges are held against me.''
God thinks for a second and says: "You are forgiven, my son. Come and sit at my right.'





Then God addresses Obama. "Barrack, what do you believe in?''
Obama replies: "I believe you're in my chair."


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Apr 9, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> *Al Gore, Bill Clinton and Barrack Obama go to heaven:*
> 
> 
> God addresses Gore first. ''Al, what do you believe in?''
> ...


this one hurts.




heaven is a scam, ass kissers get in for free.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 9, 2013)

Out of the night that covers me,
Black as the pit from pole to pole,
I thank whatever gods may be
For my unconquerable soul ~ William Earnest Henley









Bitches.


----------



## Figong (Apr 9, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> Out of the night that covers me,
> Black as the pit from pole to pole,
> I thank whatever gods may be
> For my unconquerable soul ~ William Earnest Henley
> ...


That looks like Frosty the cockatoo, and Frosty has done the same shit as well.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 9, 2013)

Figong said:


> That looks like Frosty the cockatoo, and Frosty has done the same shit as well.


----------



## ANC (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## squarepush3r (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;-noX0dG7PvI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-noX0dG7PvI[/video]...............


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 10, 2013)

if anyone figures out which one is me in this pic ill send you a gingersnap


----------



## mr2shim (Apr 10, 2013)

The one in the army fatigues..


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 10, 2013)

6ohMax said:


> if anyone figures out which one is me in this pic ill send you a gingersnap


Third from the right.


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 10, 2013)

hey you...you in the BDU's


everyone turns


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 10, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> Third from the right.



ill help ya im the short guy


----------



## carl.burnette (Apr 11, 2013)

First guy from the left is looking back pointing at the key like somethings coming in. The guy 3rd or 4rth from the right, with the beige ball cap, must be the LT cause he look like he's covering his face is For Fuck Sakeness  THe THrid guy from the left if grabbing his package! Nice group photo.. Lots of stories there..



Grandpapy said:


> Third from the right.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 11, 2013)

dude back left looks like he's pointing at incoming!


----------



## ANC (Apr 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;qnydFmqHuVo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnydFmqHuVo&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## ANC (Apr 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;QrU1hZxSEXQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrU1hZxSEXQ&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 11, 2013)

ANC said:


> [video=youtube;QrU1hZxSEXQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrU1hZxSEXQ&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


made my fucking week


----------



## Bakatare666 (Apr 11, 2013)

6ohMax said:


> if anyone figures out which one is me in this pic ill send you a gingersnap


You're either the one that didn't have enough time to drop trou to moon the camera before they snapped it, or the one taking a leak.


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;qnydFmqHuVo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnydFmqHuVo[/video]................


----------



## Bakatare666 (Apr 11, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> [video=youtube;qnydFmqHuVo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnydFmqHuVo[/video]................


With sippy cups no less.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;l3nq-mRuYnA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3nq-mRuYnA[/video]

The dude goes straight stone cold Steve Austin on that beer. Fucking hilarious!


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;NrBERUnOLDU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrBERUnOLDU[/video].............


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 11, 2013)

3
.



who said they wanted ginger's


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 11, 2013)

Not sure but I think this one was on here somewhere still funny though. 

Edit: my hubby thinks I'm sick. 

[video=youtube;Q0W0MR6Ybgk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=Q0W0MR6Ybgk[/video]

I like short vids.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 11, 2013)

I giggled a bit.


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## Bakatare666 (Apr 11, 2013)

View attachment 2611906View attachment 2611865...
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
View attachment 2611858


----------



## silasraven (Apr 11, 2013)

*Beaver Kills Man* Who Tried To Take Its Picture
http://www.webpronews.com/beaver-kills-man-who-tried-to-take-its-picture-report-2013-04


----------



## Figong (Apr 11, 2013)

silasraven said:


> *Beaver Kills Man* Who Tried To Take Its Picture
> http://www.webpronews.com/beaver-kills-man-who-tried-to-take-its-picture-report-2013-04


Wow, that's insane - that one is worse than the 83 year old grandpa that got his ass kicked fiercely by a Komodo dragon


----------



## Orlandocb (Apr 11, 2013)

After i read that article with the beaver, i watched the entire thing about beavers from national geographic on youtube. Beavers are fucking cool


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Apr 11, 2013)

Orlandocb said:


> After i read that article with the beaver, i watched the entire thing about beavers from national geographic on youtube. Beavers are fucking cool


Both kinds.


----------



## ANC (Apr 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;7xr82RHyCj8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xr82RHyCj8&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

My dad was a drummer, so maybe I like this more than the average guy, but its fuggin good.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## newhobbiest420 (Apr 12, 2013)

This one made LOL


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## ricky1lung (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## MojoRison (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 12, 2013)

\m/&#9760;(&#9699;_&#9698&#9760;\m/


----------



## Orlandocb (Apr 12, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> \m/&#9760;(&#9699;_&#9698&#9760;\m/


its the weekend!


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## MojoRison (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## TalonToker (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## *BUDS (Apr 13, 2013)

when you raid a crop and take the plants, shut the fucking door you dipshit.


----------



## silasraven (Apr 13, 2013)

........................


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Apr 13, 2013)

bush's 'murica


----------



## budman111 (Apr 13, 2013)

cute lol...


----------



## Figong (Apr 13, 2013)

I think Lance's new bike is more aerodynamic than the last one... 

...
...


----------



## Bakatare666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Figong said:


> I think Lance's new bike is more aerodynamic than the last one...
> 
> ...
> ...


Fail........


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Apr 13, 2013)

&#8203;...........


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ten Character's


----------



## ANC (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 14, 2013)

Totally fake nails&#8230;


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## jammin screw (Apr 14, 2013)

totally fake nails.... lol


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## ANC (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## timlang420 (Apr 15, 2013)

ANC said:


> [video=youtube;7xr82RHyCj8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xr82RHyCj8&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]
> 
> My dad was a drummer, so maybe I like this more than the average guy, but its fuggin good.


this is nuts! i play the drums a lil bit but this dude is crazy, he starts snappin at like 1:34. he has to keep moving the buckets back into place and shit. my question is whats the shoe for?


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;VVxfRp7bhgI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=VVxfRp7bhgI[/video]

this drunk ass dude just got a workout...and arrested probably. how long where the guys filming gonna let him continue?


----------



## Trolling (Apr 15, 2013)

That is one strong accent, holy shit.


----------



## ANC (Apr 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;a4Fv98jttYA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4Fv98jttYA[/video]


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 15, 2013)

ANC said:


> [video=youtube;gYvw68IneV4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=gYvw68IneV4[/video]


that dudes commentary made me laugh hella hard! "sunglasses...aint no sun...its cloudy...overcast" "get me a band aid...shake it off"


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;CebCYUQ4IKU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=CebCYUQ4IKU[/video]

bruce lee on that ass


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;blhjDui-5a0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=blhjDui-5a0[/video]

this dude just smelled his own sweaty asshole....for like 7 painful seconds


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 15, 2013)

[video]&lt;object id="otvPlayer" width="400" height="268"&gt;&lt;param name="movie" value="http://cdn.abclocal.go.com/static/flash/embeddedPlayer/swf/otvEmLoader.swf?version=fw1000&amp;station=kabc&amp;sectio n=&amp;mediaId=9064425&amp;parentId=9064427&amp;cdnRoot=http://cdn.abclocal.go.com&amp;webRoot=http://abclocal.go.com&amp;configPath=/util/&amp;site=" &gt;&lt;/param&gt;&lt;param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"&gt;&lt;/param&gt;&lt;param name="allowNetworking" value="all"&gt;&lt;/param&gt;&lt;param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"&gt;&lt;/param&gt;&lt;embed id="otvPlayer" width="400" height="268" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allownetworking="all" allowfullscreen="true" src="http://cdn.abclocal.go.com/static/flash/embeddedPlayer/swf/otvEmLoader.swf?version=fw1000&amp;station=kabc&amp;sectio n=&amp;mediaId=9064425&amp;parentId=9064427&amp;cdnRoot=http://cdn.abclocal.go.com&amp;webRoot=http://abclocal.go.com&amp;configPath=/util/&amp;site="&gt;&lt;/embed&gt;&lt;/object&gt;[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Apr 15, 2013)

magic brown e's

[video=youtube;i6n2tRd3Oso]http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_273732&amp;feature=iv&amp;s rc_vid=0Pj8QKTvRTQ&amp;v=i6n2tRd3Oso[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 15, 2013)

ANC, that was a nice performance, but I think that this is the most captivating, sensual performance I've see in quite some time. 

[video=youtube;IChJ6eO3k48]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IChJ6eO3k48[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


>


is that what you were doing last week end?


cof


----------



## Rawrb (Apr 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


>


This happened not far away from me...what an idiot


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 15, 2013)

Don had mentioned having a rowdy week end and I was wondering if that was him.


cof


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Apr 15, 2013)

lol so true


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 15, 2013)

It happened at a New York Airport. This is hilarious. I

wish I had the guts of this girl. An award should go to the United

Airlines gate Agent in New York for being smart and funny, while

making her point, when confronted with a passenger who probably

deserved to fly as cargo. For all of you out there who have had to

deal with an irate customer, this one is for you.

A crowded United Airlines flight was canceled. A

single agent was re-booking a long line of inconvenienced travelers.

Suddenly, an angry passenger pushed his way to the desk. He slapped his ticket

· on the counter and said, "I HAVE to be on this flight and it has to be FIRST CLASS."

The agent replied, "I'm sorry, sir. I'll be happy to try

to help you, but I've got to help these folks first; and then I'm

sure we'll be able to work something out."

The passenger was unimpressed. He asked loudly, so that

the passengers behind him could hear, "DO YOU HAVE ANY IDEA WHO I AM?"

Without hesitating, the Agent smiled and grabbed her

public address microphone. "May I have your attention, please?",

· she began, her voice heard clearly throughout the terminal.

· "We have a passenger here at Gate 14 WHO DOES NOT KNOW WHO HE IS.

· If anyone can help him with his identity, please come to Gate 14".

With the folks behind him in line laughing hysterically,

the man glared at the United Airlines agent,

· gritted his teeth, and said, "F*** You!"

Without flinching, she smiled and said, "I'm sorry sir,

you'll have to get in line for that, too."


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 15, 2013)

Omgwtfbbq Indicaman said:


> View attachment 2617272 lol so true


I saw the same one except it had Nobama in it. It was much funnier and closer to the truth.


----------



## Jer La Mota (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## Zaehet Strife (Apr 16, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> ANC, that was a nice performance, but I think that this is the most captivating, sensual performance I've see in quite some time.
> 
> [video=youtube;IChJ6eO3k48]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IChJ6eO3k48[/video]


That shit gave me goosebumps, crazy beautiful, do you know if she ended up winning?


----------



## tuffles (Apr 16, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> That shit gave me goosebumps, crazy beautiful, do you know if she ended up winning?


It's just started. This was in the first episode.


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 16, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> That shit gave me goosebumps, crazy beautiful, do you know if she ended up winning?


The UK The Voice wouldn't even give her the time of day and told her she wasn't good enough. Now I understand why she didn't bring anyone to the tryout.


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;DIkMUhK-PUY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=DIkMUhK-PUY[/video]

the guys laugh, he honks like a goose


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> Don had mentioned having a rowdy week end and I was wondering if that was him.
> 
> 
> cof


no cof, I was far away from that by the time it happened. they keep the opposition fans in the stadium till they can clear a path to the train station and literally corale them into the trains like cattle. it's a disgrace. the club pay for the extra police and the damage the away fans cause but sadly this was all our lot. not fans just hepped up idiots. i threw no punches on sunday, and definitely not at any horses.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 16, 2013)

*American made IED!!




*


----------



## PetFlora (Apr 16, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> ANC, that was a nice performance, but I think that this is the most captivating, sensual performance I've see in quite some time.
> 
> [video=youtube;IChJ6eO3k48]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IChJ6eO3k48[/video]


very nice. Alas, I don't have a quality audio on my lap top, so a huge equalizer, but have you ever heard Michelle Pfiffer's rendition from the Baker Boys sound track? It's freakin awesome


----------



## 36OhBuds (Apr 16, 2013)

LOL


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Apr 16, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> I saw the same one except it had Nobama in it. It was much funnier and closer to the truth.


bush lit the fire, sorry but that's the truth. 2 unpaid for wars, NDAA was signed by bush first, illegal wiretapping you name it. created a costly drug and prescription plan that got us into more debt, deregulated wallstreet and helped cause one of the worst recessions in american history, not only that but he decided to vouch for a failure of the education system with no child left behind.



but its obama's fault.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 16, 2013)

The last 8 Trillion was Barry's Fault.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Apr 16, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> The last 8 Trillion was Barry's Fault.


whatever makes you sleep at night.


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 16, 2013)

Omgwtfbbq Indicaman said:


> bush lit the fire, sorry but that's the truth. 2 unpaid for wars, NDAA was signed by bush first, illegal wiretapping you name it. created a costly drug and prescription plan that got us into more debt, deregulated wallstreet and helped cause one of the worst recessions in american history, not only that but he decided to vouch for a failure of the education system with no child left behind.
> 
> 
> 
> but its obama's fault.


5 years and you still blame him? Unemployment basically unchanged, stock market up. Yet you blame Bush when your president made this jobless recovery and now 16 TRILLION IN DEBT TO BOOT. 

&#8220;It&#8217;s here that companies like Solyndra are leading the way toward a brighter and more prosperous future.&#8221; Yeah, right. 

Fisker got its bailout and went to Europe. 

Wasn't it just a week or so he gave Egypt $200 million? What sequester? And you talk about Bush creating debt????


Edit: I won't talk about it here anymore, this is PIX LOL. But you libs have very thin skin. 
​


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 16, 2013)

^^ Agree! As much as I would like to chime in...This is the PIX LOL topic, not a politics topic. I respect that, everyone else please do so also. Everyone is free to start a separate topic to discuss politics.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Apr 16, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> 5 years and you still blame him? Unemployment basically unchanged, stock market up. Yet you blame Bush when your president made this jobless recovery and now 16 TRILLION IN DEBT TO BOOT.
> 
> &#8220;It&#8217;s here that companies like Solyndra are leading the way toward a brighter and more prosperous future.&#8221; Yeah, right.
> 
> ...


i'm not a "lib", i think its strange that a republican congress that has decided to go against everything obama does, ignores science(global warming) and has no aptitude for compromise has alot more to do with our stagnation than anything else, they won't even think about raising the minimum wage 2 dollars to 9 an hour like obama recommended, and that's not asking much at all. solyndra, the go to failure, find something new. that would be like me bringing up how cheney's halliburton pocketed 38+BILLION dollars off the iraq war, and the wars started under bush were not paid for, and will cost us around 4 trillion in debt. i don't like obama, but i also don't have your selective amnesia. 8 years of bush set us up for the 8 years of obama. that's the sad truth.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 16, 2013)

Please take it into the politics section Omgw...* 

*


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## timlang420 (Apr 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;iekhz3ha74I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=iekhz3ha74I[/video]

she broke her ankles like 8 times. at the end shes like fuck it and starts walking fast, breaking her ankles with every step....lol


----------



## ANC (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Zaehet Strife (Apr 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;r8kqR1tXx0M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=r8kqR1tXx0M[/video]


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Zaehet Strife (Apr 17, 2013)

I check this page every day, it almost always has something on here that makes me chuckle.. or flat out bust our laughing! KEEP IT GOING!


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;g85wBkhFhjo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=g85wBkhFhjo[/video]


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;wdFP-R_LYSM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=wdFP-R_LYSM[/video]


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;udS-OcNtSWo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=udS-OcNtSWo[/video]

i didnt grab no shoes or nothin jesus


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Apr 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;bFEoMO0pc7k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFEoMO0pc7k[/video]

OMG LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 17, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> [video=youtube;bFEoMO0pc7k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFEoMO0pc7k[/video]
> 
> OMG LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I hate to say it, but it has a good beat.


----------



## THC Doctor San Jose (Apr 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;f_Hu9wJfvnE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_Hu9wJfvnE[/video]


----------



## THC Doctor San Jose (Apr 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;pHW5Vz0HgRE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHW5Vz0HgRE[/video]
Lyrics!!!!

I'm growing marijuana in my yard I'm growing marijuana in my yard. I've got little pots of pot - Spread out all over the lot Cuz I'm growing marijuana in my yard.

I got the seed from Mexico Stuck it in some dirt and let it grow Put it in my garden with my peppers and my peas And I get all the smoke I need for free.

I'm growing marijuana in my yard, I'm growing marijuana in my yard. We keep it where no one can see - So let's keep this 'tween you and me, But I'm growing marijuana in my yard.

Yes, I'm growing marijuana in my yard, But I can't tell my boss or I'll get fired. I don't grow much just what I use - I work all day and when I'm through I smoke some marijuana from my yard.

Now the policeman wants to talk to me He says, How you gonna smoke up all that weed? He says, Money's what you're in it for - Don't you know we're in a war? Now I'm gonna haul your ass downtown with me.

And I said, Hey, man, what is it to you? How do I infringe on what you do? I beg your pardon, if you're offended by my garden But I just can't grow Prozac in my yard.

So I grow my own medicine in my yard. I give some to my neighbor for his heart. I share it with my grandma, who keeps it from her son, Cuz we all know that stuff's against the law.

Now there's nothing growing in my yard Cuz the cops took all my land and both my cars. Now I have to buy my pot - From a teen-ager in a parking lot Who's growing marijuana in his yard.

Anyone can grow it in their yard I could show you how, it ain't hard. Never mind the president, Let's overgrow the government. And all grow marijuana in our yards.


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;nda_OSWeyn8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=nda_OSWeyn8[/video]

that mother fuckers great great grandfather was not irish

they interviewed t-pain at the end..."i want the gold"


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 17, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Gtg-zINT8-c]http://youtu.be/Gtg-zINT8-c[/video]


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 17, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> [video=youtube_share;Gtg-zINT8-c]http://youtu.be/Gtg-zINT8-c[/video]


Haters gonna hate haha.


----------



## gioua (Apr 18, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> [/video]
> 
> OMG LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




I love this..she was on Tosh.o and really good sport about it all too..

[video=youtube;CfzagzxAZAs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfzagzxAZAs[/video]


----------



## gioua (Apr 18, 2013)

TigerClock said:


> Haters gonna hate haha.


dances 100% better then I could.. had to dance maybe 5 times in my life time.. once with ex gf in HS then maybe 3 times with wifey and once with MIL.. 

each time I felt like a fool and looked the part I am sure.. I dont get the concept of dancing..


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Trousers (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Apr 18, 2013)

damn near every 3 point landing from every movie made

[video=youtube;mgOtPXDyKjA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=mgOtPXDyKjA#![/video]


----------



## gioua (Apr 18, 2013)

some more.. 







that SOB who won the lotto and wants to continue to work at the office 













this in USA and Mexico playing volleyball using the border as a net... 1979































North Korea's arsenal?


----------



## zhn0k (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## Trolling (Apr 19, 2013)

The fuck is all that?


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 19, 2013)

Trolling said:


> The fuck is all that?


It's Subway...

EAT FRESH!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 19, 2013)

Trolling said:


> The fuck is all that?


A bukakie (sic) wrap?


----------



## Trolling (Apr 19, 2013)

Looks like a dare lol.


----------



## mewk69 (Apr 19, 2013)

This makes me so happy.
[video=youtube;3JMXVXnefBU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JMXVXnefBU[/video]


----------



## mewk69 (Apr 19, 2013)

Probably been posted before.
But this is genius... RUI should start up a regular Youtube channel like this.
[video=youtube;-gUOVpKIjiU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gUOVpKIjiU[/video]


----------



## JustCoasting (Apr 19, 2013)

Just be yourself...


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## Trolling (Apr 19, 2013)

mewk69 said:


> Probably been posted before.
> But this is genius... RUI should start up a regular Youtube channel like this.
> [video=youtube;-gUOVpKIjiU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gUOVpKIjiU[/video]



OHLooks kinda like Fin lol.


And I would love to see this site even attempt any kind of collages or Youtube vids, can just imagine how popular the comments on them would make them lol.


----------



## dangledo (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 20, 2013)

HAPPY 420!!!!


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 20, 2013)

*Woman : Do you drink beer**

**Man: Yes**

Lady: How many beers a day?

Man: Usually about 3

Lady: How much do you pay per beer?

Man: $5 with a tip

Lady: And how long have you been drinking?

Man: 20 years, I suppose

Lady: So a beer costs $5 and you have 3 beers a day which puts your spending each month at $450. In one year, it would be $5400 correct?

Man: Correct

Lady: If in 1 year you spend $5400, not accounting for inflation, the past 20 years puts your spending at $108,000, correct?

Man: Correct

Lady: Do you know that if you didn't drink so much beer, that money could have been put in a step-up interest savings account and after accounting for compound interest for the past 20 years, you could have now bought a Ferrari?

Man: Do you drink beer?

Lady: No

Man: Where's your fucking Ferrari? *


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;0uynCqmj3mI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uynCqmj3mI[/video]..............


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 20, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> *Woman : Do you drink beer**Man: Yes**
> 
> Lady: How many beers a day?
> 
> ...


Where can I find an savings account that pays interest nowadays?


----------



## highfirejones (Apr 20, 2013)

ally bank pays some of the highest int. rates but they probably went down, only online though so an e check takes 10 days or so to go through so they're good for saving, i was checking it out and they let me open a 4 year cd with an opening deposit of 1.75


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Apr 20, 2013)

highfirejones said:


> ally bank pays some of the highest int. rates but they probably went down, only online though so an e check takes 10 days or so to go through so they're good for saving, i was checking it out and they let me open a 4 year cd with an opening deposit of 1.75


1.75% is lower than inflation 2%.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Apr 20, 2013)

rofl this is hilarious[video=youtube;a0MOB_i_bYA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0MOB_i_bYA[/video]


----------



## neosapien (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Trousers (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Apr 20, 2013)

How stoners view dominoes delivery man on 4/20


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Apr 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;p16J29PZP1k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p16J29PZP1k[/video]

will sasso from mad tv


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;EEHCZWOxjbg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=EEHCZWOxjbg[/video]


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;glf_e67I3uA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=glf_e67I3uA#t=11 0s[/video]

i showed this video to my girlfriend and she got pissed at me, did not think it was funny. i, on the other hand, was laughing the entire time, even when she was explaining why she disliked it, this only made it worse. lol. the shit gets funny at 1:50 before thats kinda mean...i guess


----------



## ANC (Apr 21, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> Where can I find an savings account that pays interest nowadays?


http://www.fnb.co.za/rates/cRatesView.html?productGroup=Investment Accounts&productName=Fixed Deposit Account


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Apr 21, 2013)

I want to think this is fake... but I am sure there are folks that can do this.... 

she can say any word backwards within seconds...

[video=youtube;t4sf__sv8os]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=t4sf__sv8os#![/video]


----------



## kinetic (Apr 21, 2013)

Gioua, they had her on good morning america about a year ago. That's some crazy stuff, now if she could some how parlay it into money she would be all set!


----------



## gioua (Apr 21, 2013)

not as good as farting preacher..

[video=youtube;7OqOnvRHkNg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7OqOnvRHkNg[/video]


----------



## PetFlora (Apr 21, 2013)

Omgwtfbbq Indicaman said:


> How stoners view dominoes delivery man on 4/20
> 
> View attachment 2624216



Fuckin idiot is holding it wrong. No wonder they crucified him


----------



## gioua (Apr 21, 2013)

she's kinda annoying but it's also what makes this video.. heck could be the medibles speaking too

[video=youtube;dWNhm695rXo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWNhm695rXo[/video]


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 21, 2013)

i think the man in the back is a little excited


----------



## mewk69 (Apr 21, 2013)

gioua said:


> she's kinda annoying but it's also what makes this video.. heck could be the medibles speaking too


Kinda annoying??
That has to be the understatement of the year.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## mewk69 (Apr 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;MT6ywRdZTy4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MT6ywRdZTy4&amp;list=FLl8f7feROSQjPUpE4Gnc5aQ[/video]


----------



## squarepush3r (Apr 21, 2013)

[h=2]Surfing a rainbow[/h]






[h=2]Rollercoaster in nature[/h]    

[h=2]Jupiter and it&#8217;s moon, IO[/h]    

[h=2]On the edge[/h]    

[h=2]Dubai bathed in Sunlight[/h]    

[h=2]Eerie Irish Countryside[/h]    

[h=2]Cordon del Caulle erupts in Chile[/h]    

[h=2]Giraffes at dusk[/h]    

[h=2]Ice Canyon[/h]    

[h=2]Shan Hai Guan - Where the great wall of China meets the sea[/h]    

[h=2]Kyoto Bamboo forest[/h]    

[h=2]Abandoned subway beneath New York[/h]    

[h=2]Dubai at night[/h]






[h=2]The temple of sky, Iceland[/h]    

[h=2]Castle in Werfen, Austria[/h]    

[h=2]Garden Staircase in Kyoto, Japan[/h]    

[h=2]Lightning Across the Sky[/h]    

[h=2]Tamblian Lake, Indonesia[/h]    

[h=2]Mount Kilimanjaro from above[/h]    

[h=2]The Waterfall Island at Iguazu Falls[/h]    

[h=2]Beautiful view from the lighthouse. Lengkuas island, Indonesia[/h]






[h=2]Creating the Palm Islands in Dubai[/h]    

[h=2]Earth, Jupiter, and Venus seen from Mars[/h]






[h=2]Space from the Himalayas[/h]    

[h=2]Sunrise over Lofoten, Norway[/h]    

[h=2]Isle of Skye. Hebrides, Scotland[/h]






[h=2]Clear Water of Sameranger Lake, Austria[/h]    

[h=2]Sailing into the moon[/h]    

[h=2]Tomb of the Prussian Royal Family[/h]    

[h=2]Trolltunga, Norway[/h]    

[h=2]Waterfalls at Plitvicka Jezera, Croatia[/h]    

[h=2]The beauty of Guilin, China[/h]    

[h=2]Stress free[/h]    

[h=2]Wildfire[/h]    

[h=2]Beautiful Burma[/h]    

[h=2]Reflections[/h]






[h=2]Stunning. Lake Louise in Canada[/h]    

[h=2]Living on the edge of the abyss[/h]    

[h=2]Crazy supercell thunderstorm clouds[/h]    

[h=2]Unreal photo of Dubai[/h]    

[h=2]Amazing volcano eruption[/h]    

[h=2]Coastal village of Manarola, Italy[/h]    

[h=2]Buddhist monks, lantern lighting ceremony[/h]    

[h=2]Reflections of Mont Saint-Michel[/h]    

[h=2]A beautiful city. Tehran, Iran[/h]    

[h=2]Morning in Tuscany[/h]    

[h=2]A sea of sunflowers[/h]    

[h=2]Neuschwanstein Castle, Germany[/h]    

[h=2]Sveti Stefan Island, Montenegro[/h]    

[h=2]Potala Palace, Tibet[/h]    

[h=2]Chicago skyline in the sunset[/h]    

[h=2]Obersee Lake, Germany[/h]






[h=2]Ancient Monastery in Armenia[/h]    

[h=2]Largest statue of Ghenghis Khan in the world on the Mongolian Steppes[/h]    

[h=2]Cave of the Crystal Sepulcher in Belize[/h]    

[h=2]The Milky Way over Jackson Lake and Grand Teton National Park[/h]    

[h=2]Broken Boat[/h]






[h=2]Château de Chillon, Switzerland[/h]    

[h=2]Statue of King Decebal on the Danube Canyon, Romania/Serbia border[/h]    

[h=2]Kalyazin, Russia.[/h]    

[h=2]Street Art in Poland[/h]    

[h=2]Mount Fuji from the village of Saiko.[/h]    

[h=2]Albion Falls, Canada[/h]    

[h=2]The fog hills of Sausalito[/h]    

[h=2]Karymsky, Russia.[/h]    

[h=2]View from Mount Lycabettus, Athens, Greece.[/h]


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 21, 2013)

squarepush3r said:


> *Surfing a rainbow*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool Pics!


----------



## shoediva (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## timlang420 (Apr 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;nBy5xKY30LA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=nBy5xKY30LA[/video]


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;W1jyhYCYj9I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=W1jyhYCYj9I[/video]

ohh god


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Trousers (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Logges (Apr 22, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Cool Pics!


Never, ever do that again.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Trousers said:


>



jedi swag lol


----------



## gioua (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 22, 2013)

Logges said:


> Never, ever do that again.



The hell you think I DID it for? They are indeed cool pics, though ... you gotta admit that.


EDIT: I was going to say you must be new here, but, sometimes the real n00bs get their panties bunched when you make a joke about n00bs.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 22, 2013)

I was going to say something but didn't mind seeing them twice and quite frankly your use of masks and knowledge of radiocarpal bones along with your knowledge of where I live scares the shit out of me


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 22, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> I was going to say something but didn't mind seeing them twice and quite frankly your use of masks and knowledge of radiocarpal bones along with your knowledge of where I live scares the shit out of me


Wait, I know where you live? We should smoke some time.


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;ahwSmcZxBAU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=ahwSmcZxBAU[/video]


----------



## Trolling (Apr 23, 2013)

Lmfao, what a tool.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 23, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Wait, I know where you live? We should smoke some time.


 You used to live a town over from me in ma


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 23, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> You used to live a town over from me in ma


Ohhh... Ok.


----------



## Trousers (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## ANC (Apr 23, 2013)

I'll be going to hospital tommorrow morning for a few days, to see if I can get new hips, so these pics will have to tide you over till after the weekend.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 23, 2013)

Good luck do the therapy or you'll end up crippled like my Mom.


----------



## ANC (Apr 23, 2013)

Lol, I'm allready crippled.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 23, 2013)

Here's to a speedy recovery. I had one replaced and it has helped.

you mesage box is full.


cof


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 23, 2013)

ANC, Best wishes for a speedy recovery. At least we know you won't be chasing the nurses anytime soon. With your lucky you'll probably get a male RN. WW


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;EKWDRqJhumI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKWDRqJhumI[/video]...........


----------



## see4 (Apr 23, 2013)

good luck ANC. hope they give you one of those titanium things with bionic laser canons. That would be the shizzle.


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;kwVUXORKtPk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;v=kwVUXORKtPk&amp;NR=1[/video]....................


----------



## see4 (Apr 23, 2013)

winter woman said:


> [video=youtube;kwvuxorktpk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;v=kwvuxorktpk&amp;nr=1[/video]....................



lmao!!! @ 2:20.... Hahahahaha


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;lVmmYMwFj1I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVmmYMwFj1I[/video]


----------



## ANC (Apr 23, 2013)

Lol, man, idealy I hope they say its not needed cause I'm a major prude (some emotional complications with circumcision when I was about 3), I do not plan to hang balls in the wind whle they saw my hip bones off, not to mention the catheter they'd use. Just like no fucking way, Period. I do think I am going to enjoy a few days of pain management though, I got like a two page script full of pain meds I'll be on. But I'll be bored shitless as I don't have no fancy ipad or smartphone and my wife can only come visit on thursday night - she can't drive. But ultimatly we'll get through this. The only alternative as with anything is death.


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 23, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> [video=youtube;EKWDRqJhumI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKWDRqJhumI[/video]...........


1:40 - "uhp, eddy, he's peeing on you" thats a cool ass dude cuz as soon as he realized what happened he started laughing hella hard.
2:20 - lmfao
i wonder if thats the same guy at the beginning and the end. he fell the first time, made it back up and fell again...


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZGisVaH4DLs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=ZGisVaH4DLs[/video]

ull have to watch this video a few times to truly appreciate the lack of coordination...


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;9TusWmKQ5Eo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=9TusWmKQ5Eo[/video]

why cant these guys do a jumping jack? its too bad terrorists dont have to do jumping jacks to set off their bombs, otherwise we'd have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 23, 2013)

Too much Sunlight and not enough Bath's, brain's are cooked.I thought we would never get to come Home.


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 23, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> Too much Sunlight and not enough Bath's, brain's are cooked.I thought we would never get to come Home.


i assume your talking bout the troops coming back from the middle east? we've been there for a long time, before operation "get that oil", and we arent leaving...ever. i dont wanna get a some crazy rant you'd read on a non pothead site with the crazy conspiracy theories, but war is fucking stupid. i got family who went over there and i love and respect them, so i keep my feelings to myself around them, but theres always a hidden agenda. you think the govt is gonna tell you everything? hell no. anyway...this is funny...

[video=youtube;tuvgwV05pwA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=tuvgwV05pwA[/video]


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 23, 2013)

timlang420 said:


> i assume your talking bout the troops coming back from the middle east? we've been there for a long time, before operation "get that oil", and we arent leaving...ever. i dont wanna get a some crazy rant you'd read on a non pothead site with the crazy conspiracy theories, but war is fucking stupid. i got family who went over there and i love and respect them, so i keep my feelings to myself around them, but theres always a hidden agenda. you think the govt is gonna tell you everything? hell no. anyway...this is funny...
> 
> [video=youtube;tuvgwV05pwA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=tuvgwV05pwA[/video]


 I would assume he has been over there by the use of first person in the post..


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 23, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> I would assume he has been over there by the use of first person in the post..


I spent what felt like a lifetime there, Combat SAR. So that douchebag's like Tim could spew a bunch of shit they have no clue about.


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 23, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> I spent what felt like a lifetime there, Combat SAR. So that douchebag's like Tim could spew a bunch of shit they have no clue about.


how am i a douchebag? what did i say that was offensive? im not a douche, im just not fucking stupid enough to put myself in a situation where i may have to kill someone or may possibly get killed. thats fucking stupid.

what i said was the govt is full of shit and they send our family members to war, with totally ulterior motives. its been that way and will always be that way because dumbass people fall for the propaganda, talking line bullshit you see on fox, msnbc, cnn... fuck dude i didnt want to go on a rant. the point is you've totally misunderstood me. nobody can argue that war is fucking stupid.

i do know what im talking about, like i said i have multiple family members, friends and co workers who where stationed in the middle east. so you're spewing a bunch of shit you dont have a clue about when you talk about me.


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 23, 2013)

timlang420 said:


> how am i a douchebag? what did i say that was offensive? im not a douche, im just not fucking stupid enough to put myself in a situation where i may have to kill someone or may possibly get killed. thats fucking stupid.


Dude, it's the military. Every single person in the military signed on for the job. A lot of them don't mind the risk, and chose to do the job because they like it. You getting to rant on is a bonus. A lot of others sign up just so that people get to keep talking shit about the government and the military.

Personally, I think that we should be glad for that second group, the ones that join the military to protect the people and the constitution... Like the gentleman who served and is posting above. That first group are the ones that will back the government, not the people, if the shit ever hits the fan like that...


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 23, 2013)

timlang420 said:


> how am i a douchebag? what did i say that was offensive? im not a douche, im just not fucking stupid enough to put myself in a situation where i may have to kill someone or may possibly get killed. thats fucking stupid.
> 
> what i said was the govt is full of shit and they send our family members to war, with totally ulterior motives. its been that way and will always be that way because dumbass people fall for the propaganda, talking line bullshit you see on fox, msnbc, cnn... fuck dude i didnt want to go on a rant. the point is you've totally misunderstood me. nobody can argue that war is fucking stupid.
> 
> i do know what im talking about, like i said i have multiple family members, friends and co workers who where stationed in the middle east. so you're spewing a bunch of shit you dont have a clue about when you talk about me.



Keep telling yourself that. All I get from that whole message was that you have friends and family with ballz.


----------



## mewk69 (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 23, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Cool Pics!


Thanks for quoting that long ass post. I had to scroll through it all just to see you say "Cool pics!". That's brutal on a cell phone. Thanks for that. The pics are amazing though.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## timlang420 (Apr 23, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Dude, it's the military. Every single person in the military signed on for the job. A lot of them don't mind the risk, and chose to do the job because they like it. You getting to rant on is a bonus. A lot of others sign up just so that people get to keep talking shit about the government and the military.
> 
> Personally, I think that we should be glad for that second group, the ones that join the military to protect the people and the constitution... Like the gentleman who served and is posting above. That first group are the ones that will back the government, not the people, if the shit ever hits the fan like that...


id argue that alot of people sign up for the military because they were born poor and see the money the military "offers" or think joining is a way to change their life, do something different. in the end the govt screws them on their signing bonus, benefits, not to mention the mental/emotional damage they suffer. of course you appreciate not being the one who the govt is using. like i said i talk to plenty of people close to me who tell me all about their time overseas.



hydrotech364 said:


> Keep telling yourself that. All I get from that whole message was that you have friends and family with ballz.


of course you'd say some dumbass shit like that. it takes balls to put your life on the line, true, but it takes intelligence (brains not like cia intelligence) to solve conflicts, not drones or a massive insurgence of troops. 

i dont come on this site to offend people, argue or talk shit. i come here to learn bout growing, try to give advice/tips to other growers, and visit this section where its supposed to be "pics that make you lol". its like i said, family and friends of mine have been stationed in afghanistan or iraq, im not talking bad about any of them, or you. im not trying to argue so im just gonna drop it.


----------



## silasraven (Apr 23, 2013)

*interesting names for eateries 
1. Mother Clucker's*
Iroquois, Ontario
*2. A&K Lick-a-Chick*
Bras d'Or, Nova Scotia
*3. Dirty Dick's Crab House*
Nag's Head, NC
*4. Hooters*
Every. where.
*5. Big Pecker's Bar & Grill*
Ocean City, MD
*6. Thai Me Up*
New York, New York
*7. Hung Far Low*
Portland, OR


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 23, 2013)

silasraven said:


> *interesting names for eateries
> 1. Mother Clucker's*
> Iroquois, Ontario
> *2. A&K Lick-a-Chick*
> ...


lol, #4. everywhere


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Apr 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;TpfL5yhHBvc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpfL5yhHBvc[/video]


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 23, 2013)

What The Fuck? Over...


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Apr 23, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> What The Fuck? Over...


When you have 20 kids you start to get a little reckless with their care.


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 23, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> What The Fuck? Over...


hey man, i dont wanna offend you. i know its a touchy subject. all this talk made me realize i havent talked to my cousins in a while, so i called them/facebooked them. they said its a family over there and shits different when you get back here. im sure youre a cool ass dude (almost gotta be if your a pothead) and im not trying to harsh your buzz, lol. it reminds me of a decade ago (thats when this conflict started) when people (republicans/conservatives) where like if you dont support the war then you dont support the troops...and its like thats not the point. anyway this shits funny...

[video=youtube;oFtG0jcFzPU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=oFtG0jcFzPU[/video]


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;Z6mXfFTOxbM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=Z6mXfFTOxbM[/video]

tyrone just punched the shit outta that dudes face! that mother fucker fell back in the garbage can and the lid, appropriately, closed on his ass. lol


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 23, 2013)

timlang420 said:


> hey man, i dont wanna offend you. i know its a touchy subject. all this talk made me realize i havent talked to my cousins in a while, so i called them/facebooked them. they said its a family over there and shits different when you get back here. im sure youre a cool ass dude (almost gotta be if your a pothead) and im not trying to harsh your buzz, lol. it reminds me of a decade ago (thats when this conflict started) when people (republicans/conservatives) where like if you dont support the war then you dont support the troops...and its like thats not the point. anyway this shits funny...
> 
> Definitely had it's moment's and when you get home everything is shit.I was lucky and got straight to work, other buddies are killing themselves.three last month.


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 23, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> Definitely had it's moment's and when you get home everything is shit.I was lucky and got straight to work, other buddies are killing themselves.three last month.


man im real sorry to hear that. i was gonna "like" that post but then i thought of the content and i was like i cant "like" that. my friend i work with, his buddy was overseas too and when he came back he was depressed and shit, and not too long ago committed suicide. thats shitty bro, im really sorry to hear that, my buddy at work took it hard. im pretty sure i saw him crying once, at work, and he's like one of those dudes who fights in bars and shit, a "tough guy", i didnt know what to do or say. 

it is cool that we can have a misunderstanding and then handle it like adults. i was worried youd be like one of those kids who just looks to talk shit over the computer... props for being an adult about it. im gonna turn 30 years old tomorrow (4 days too late) and i dont argue or talk shit like i used to when i was just outta high school, but some people make it hard not to. thanks for not bein one of those guys.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Apr 24, 2013)

Hipster Mario ROFLMAO


----------



## mewk69 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hipster Mario is sweeet!


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;KjmjqlOPd6A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=KjmjqlOPd6A[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 24, 2013)

^^^ LOL Just like a Republican


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;hqMhffi8SHM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=hqMhffi8SHM[/video]


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;D0IJkD0znCQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=D0IJkD0znCQ[/video]


----------



## Trolling (Apr 24, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Thanks for quoting that long ass post. I had to scroll through it all just to see you say "Cool pics!". That's brutal on a cell phone. Thanks for that. The pics are amazing though.


Your phone sux.


----------



## Trousers (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## MojoRison (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## timlang420 (Apr 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;qd0n7FGVfHE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=qd0n7FGVfHE[/video]

"by the power of this vest on me..."


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 25, 2013)

I think I would have panicked. He is a master of his domain. 

[video=youtube;IznFcVuvICc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IznFcVuvICc[/video]


----------



## see4 (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## Bakatare666 (Apr 25, 2013)

see4 said:


>


...................


----------



## neosapien (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 26, 2013)

This is so cool. This bicycle delivery guy takes his cat to work everyday. 

[video=youtube;hPMYwcSi3eg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPMYwcSi3eg[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 26, 2013)

Now we know who is full of shit. They are...


[video=youtube;-pQdjwliLMA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pQdjwliLMA[/video]


----------



## PetFlora (Apr 26, 2013)

Unfortunately, Jack D is the primary cause of unwanted pregnancies, but since the male is dummer than dirt, it's inevitable


----------



## greenswag (Apr 26, 2013)

silasraven said:


> *interesting names for eateries
> 1. Mother Clucker's*
> Iroquois, Ontario
> *2. A&K Lick-a-Chick*
> ...


Dirty dicks crab house is the shit lmao, always packed and good food


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 26, 2013)

(_&#773;_&#773;_&#773;(&#818;&#818;(&#773;_&#773;_&#818;&#773;&#1084;&#818;&#773;a&#818;&#773;&#1103;&#818;&#773;i&#818;&#773;j&#818;&#773;u&#818;&#773;a&#818;&#773;n&#818;&#773;a&#818;&#773;_&#773;_&#773;_&#773;()&#1706;&#1746;~ ...


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 26, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> Now we know who is full of shit. They are...
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;-pQdjwliLMA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pQdjwliLMA[/video]


I think I should have pointed out that this is in Dubai. When they engineered the buildings they didn't engineer a sewer system. lmao.

And they want to rule the world. Heaven help us if they ever do.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Apr 26, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> I think I should have pointed out that this is in Dubai. When they engineered the buildings they didn't engineer a sewer system. lmao.
> 
> And they want to rule the world. Heaven help us if they ever do.


Dubia want to rule the world?


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 26, 2013)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Dubia want to rule the world?


It's the LOL thread just go with the flow. Pun intended.


----------



## gioua (Apr 27, 2013)

crap.... post failed.. grrr


----------



## Trolling (Apr 27, 2013)

Can you imagine an army of a billion or so indian troops....


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## timlang420 (Apr 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;gPOfurmrjxo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=gPOfurmrjxo[/video]

i love this man!


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Apr 27, 2013)

LOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 27, 2013)

...........


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## timlang420 (Apr 27, 2013)

6ohMax said:


>


that old lady looks like a real life meme. interesting fact, the word "meme" was created by richard dawkins in his book "the selfish gene". i know respect mr. dawkins even more.


----------



## gioua (Apr 28, 2013)

otters.... damn I love otters...

[video=youtube;a6gVfb311Yc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6gVfb311Yc[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## Bakatare666 (Apr 28, 2013)

....................


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## Eclypse (Apr 28, 2013)

..........


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## Perfextionist420 (Apr 28, 2013)

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Fungus Gnat again.





*


----------



## AimAim (Apr 28, 2013)

silasraven said:


> *interesting names for eateries
> 1. Mother Clucker's*
> Iroquois, Ontario
> *2. A&K Lick-a-Chick*
> ...


Big Dick's Halfway Inn - Home of the Minnow shot - Lake Ozark Missouri
http://halfway-inn.com/


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 28, 2013)

AimAim said:


> Big Dick's Halfway Inn - Home of the Minnow shot - Lake Ozark Missouri
> http://halfway-inn.com/
> View attachment 2635200


i hope a minnow shot is a fishing term and not a drink...


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;AWqKB19vUV8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=AWqKB19vUV8[/video]

i thought you'd like these mr.perfect (perfextionist420) referring to you as mr.perfect (one of my alltime favorite wrestlers) isnt a burn, just a nickname because of your username. plus you guys got the same hair...


----------



## AimAim (Apr 28, 2013)

timlang420 said:


> i hope a minnow shot is a fishing term and not a drink...


Your hopes are to no avail. It's a shot of your favorite hooch, with a small minnow tossed in just before bottoms up.


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 28, 2013)

AimAim said:


> Your hopes are to no avail. It's a shot of your favorite hooch, with a small minnow tossed in just before bottoms up.


cant knock it til you try it. is the minnow alive? and i assume you swallow the minnow.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 28, 2013)

............


----------



## AimAim (Apr 28, 2013)

timlang420 said:


> cant knock it til you try it. is the minnow alive? and i assume you swallow the minnow.


I'd say it would be dead instantly upon being put in 80 proof. Nothing new really, been going on a long time among drunk people.......

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goldfish_swallowing


----------



## Trousers (Apr 28, 2013)

Post a fucking picture or I'll remove your anus.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Apr 28, 2013)

Hehehe! Love it!


----------



## Figong (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 28, 2013)

I have never commented on anything here, just posted pics, but this, this deserves some more attention. Can anyone else see this woman putting a curse on these kids? She knows what the fuck they be doin, pretending to take a pic of each other but she's really the target; and she is NOT amused. You can see into her soul. Crazy pic. Scary pic.


----------



## Trolling (Apr 28, 2013)

Wonder what she sipping on.


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Apr 29, 2013)

Given the chance, I'd probably take a whack at the annual cheese-rolling event. Looks like some people get hurt pretty bad though


----------



## zhn0k (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## Rambo3000 (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## shoediva (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## ANC (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## carl.burnette (Apr 30, 2013)

FUCK THAT LOOKS LIKE IT HURT THE FACE!

Now THAT"S a fail!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 30, 2013)

The fat girl on the slide...That is why you never 69 on the bottom with one. If you touch the spot enough to give her an orgasm, her knees will collapse and your hosed.


----------



## Trousers (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## shoediva (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## Bakatare666 (Apr 30, 2013)

...........[video=youtube_share;HcbAjopKLOs]http://youtu.be/HcbAjopKLOs[/video]


----------



## Bakatare666 (Apr 30, 2013)

Trousers said:


>


[video=youtube_share;gZfRyCo7oKA]http://youtu.be/gZfRyCo7oKA[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## MojoRison (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## Sativied (Apr 30, 2013)

[youtube]q_zEit-tOMM[/youtube]


[youtube]uTtpuIJi9DA[/youtube]


----------



## potpimp (Apr 30, 2013)

Don't get any idea that I'm into this shit; lets just say that shoediva sparked an idea.


----------



## potpimp (Apr 30, 2013)

AimAim said:


> Big Dick's Halfway Inn - Home of the Minnow shot - Lake Ozark Missouri
> http://halfway-inn.com/
> View attachment 2635200


And the original here in Alaska:


----------



## shoediva (Apr 30, 2013)

i would get some of this


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 30, 2013)

Yeah, don't ask....... (don't tell)


----------



## potpimp (Apr 30, 2013)

The Chinese are always good for a laugh.


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (May 1, 2013)

potpimp said:


> The Chinese are always good for a laugh.


Yes they are


----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 1, 2013)

DoctorGregHouse said:


> Yes they are


not gonna lie, I was staring at this for a while. What is so funy about this lighter?...... Then I realized my brain was automatically making the V into a Y


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 1, 2013)

...........


----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 1, 2013)

DoctorGregHouse said:


>



LMAO..... His form was perfect but just didn't get the height required.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 1, 2013)

DoctorGregHouse said:


> Given the chance, I'd probably take a whack at the annual cheese-rolling event. Looks like some people get hurt pretty bad though



I used to run down pretty aggressive hills like that when I was speed training for football. I have seen plenty of people wipe out.

The key it to run even faster when you feel your about to fall. You cant let your momentum outpace your stride or you will eat shit.


Most people including myself have wiped out because of one simple thing, you go so fast you feel unstable and try to slow down. < your lower body stops but your upper body's momentum keep going.

Then you fall gracefully head first down the hill.


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (May 1, 2013)

zhn0k said:


>



Dayum Leshondeh


----------



## carl.burnette (May 1, 2013)

LOL I think I pees a little! That is cruel as shit but funny as Hell! No wonder God judges us 



Bakatare666 said:


> [video=youtube_share;gZfRyCo7oKA]http://youtu.be/gZfRyCo7oKA[/video]


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (May 1, 2013)

DoctorGregHouse said:


> Yes they are


I dont get it?


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (May 1, 2013)

Timewasmoney1 said:


> I dont get it?


Which one? The first one is a tool set billed as a manicure set, and the second just has a "waV" instead of "waY", which doesn't make any sense either.

Back to gifs of people falling down!


----------



## MojoRison (May 1, 2013)




----------



## ANC (May 1, 2013)

A shame that looking around in the world at the people out there, I think most of the data is corrupted.


----------



## automated (May 1, 2013)




----------



## automated (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Bakatare666 (May 1, 2013)

zhn0k said:


>


That is just so fucking wrong it's hilarious.


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 1, 2013)

MojoRison said:


>


Funny, but whoever wrote that misspelled "abnormal".


----------



## potpimp (May 1, 2013)

It's not supposed to be "abnormal".


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 1, 2013)

potpimp said:


> It's not supposed to be "abnormal".


OK, I get it now.
When I read Anc's post, I had a completely different thought- abnormal ejaculation causing corrupt info.


----------



## shoediva (May 1, 2013)

just something i loled at..


----------



## timlang420 (May 1, 2013)

shoediva said:


>


tiger woods?


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 1, 2013)

timlang420 said:


> tiger woods?


Damn............


----------



## potpimp (May 1, 2013)

timlang420 said:


> tiger woods?


With catching like that you should try out for the big leagues.


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 1, 2013)

potpimp said:


> With catching like that you should try out for the big leagues.


Or change his name to 'Quick Draw'.


----------



## TalonToker (May 1, 2013)

Did you know that if a snake's head is cut off, it can stay alive and bite for up to an hour?

[video=youtube;yiAsNIVsu_k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yiAsNIVsu_k[/video]

One particular summer day a couple of years ago I was mowing my back yard, which is fenced in. As i was just cruising along pushing the mower I suddenly noticed I was about to mow over a snake! I tried to stop, but it was too late. The mower cut off the snake's head, similar to what is in the video. The head and body were not moving at all and it looked quite dead to me. I continued mowing and 25 minutes later I finished and went back to dispose of the snake. The body was there, but the head was gone! It was a good 10 feet to the nearest fence, but somehow it must have got out. I looked around outside the fence, but never found the head. _Creepy!!!_


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 1, 2013)

automated said:


>


Depending on the story if Target is French owned or not...Women of Target or woman of Walmart?


----------



## shoediva (May 1, 2013)

saw this as i am enjoying my Hookah..


----------



## giggles26 (May 1, 2013)




----------



## potpimp (May 1, 2013)

View attachment 2640017

Ladies, you just can't leave men unsupervised.


----------



## Winter Woman (May 2, 2013)

................


----------



## Winter Woman (May 2, 2013)




----------



## gioua (May 2, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 2640448




reminds me of Deadwood... the best series.. next to Jericho.. 


any time they say cocksuckers.. you must drink


Interesting note.. at the min mark...3:03 the writers realized they had not had this word in their script for awhile so she wakes up and says COCKSUCKERS and then falls back to sleep on the horse..
(2:16 with Woo is great too)
[video=youtube;u4D3UdxM3OU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4D3UdxM3OU[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (May 2, 2013)

LOL Damn! I hope the Cock Suckers are in the union! or at least get some credits.


----------



## Winter Woman (May 2, 2013)

Vacuum cleaner guy saw her tits and she hasn't driven for 3 years. 

[video=youtube;8R-oFeN9MX8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=8R-oFeN9MX8#![/video].............


----------



## match box (May 2, 2013)

Hay I liked Deadwood. That show had more cocksuckers than any other show I've ever seen. I wonder if the people of that time talked that way?


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (May 2, 2013)

Behold, the Twirl-a-Squirrel, a birdfeeder that can fling small fuzzy animals off itself whenever something heavier than a bird steps onto it.

Theoretically...







Here's the full video if you have a couple minutes to kill and wanna see something hilarious

[video=youtube;FgDa_cpgHWs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgDa_cpgHWs[/video]


----------



## Trolling (May 2, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 2640445................


Maybe if the girl didn't have such a manish figure, wouldn't need to look twice lol.


----------



## Winter Woman (May 2, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Maybe if the girl didn't have such a manish figure, wouldn't need to look twice lol.


If she did have more of a figure you would look twice. That's the rub.


----------



## Trolling (May 2, 2013)

Hmm, you're right and now that I look what the fuck the douche is wearing, makes the glance look more like a girly figure lol, prolly had that on purpose, or coinsidence if it's from an add.


----------



## Rambo3000 (May 2, 2013)




----------



## MojoRison (May 2, 2013)

Sorry for the bluntness, thought it was funny


----------



## match box (May 2, 2013)

The lady that cut my hair last night kept saying I had a tan neck. I don't think she knew the term red neck.


----------



## MojoRison (May 2, 2013)

What's ironic is that every single "red neck" I've met never fit the stereotype.


----------



## match box (May 2, 2013)

There are plenty that do where I grew up.


----------



## Trolling (May 2, 2013)

Iv'e met a few but they were the poor trailer trash kind that only had relatives who farmed and owned land. The kind who only believe what they were first taught, close minded kind, not so much the yee haw mud bogging silly kind lol.



Think.you could call them the bitter ones.


----------



## MojoRison (May 2, 2013)

match box said:


> There are plenty that do where I grew up.





Trolling said:


> Iv'e met a few but they were the poor trailer trash kind that only had relatives who farmed and owned land. The kind who only believe what they were first taught, close minded kind, not so much the yee haw mud bogging silly kind lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Think.you could call them the bitter ones.


Maybe I've met the city mouse instead of the country mouse huh


----------



## VILEPLUME (May 2, 2013)

shoediva said:


> saw this as i am enjoying my Hookah..
> View attachment 2639949


[youtube]l0K5T0AqVlY[/youtube]


----------



## MojoRison (May 2, 2013)




----------



## sunni (May 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;haRourcyu1s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haRourcyu1s[/video] cox n crendor make me laugh so fucking hard


----------



## Winter Woman (May 2, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (May 3, 2013)

[youtube]JXnSQnhYnTY[/youtube]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (May 3, 2013)




----------



## sunni (May 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;n49EPVhFkf8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n49EPVhFkf8[/video] MOARRRRRRRRR COX N CRENDOR


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 3, 2013)




----------



## Perfextionist420 (May 3, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


awww lol cute and hilarious


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 3, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> awww lol cute and hilarious


That must be some bad breath when even the poop eating dog slaps you.


----------



## Winter Woman (May 3, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (May 3, 2013)

........................


----------



## Grandpapy (May 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;BNMJJOAlI4I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNMJJOAlI4I&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (May 3, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (May 3, 2013)

[youtube]jR4lLJu_-wE[/youtube]


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (May 3, 2013)

Don't be a cannibsaur


----------



## Trolling (May 3, 2013)

Not sure if I find that cannabisaur very amusing. The joke itself is funny, but I feel like it was made by some sqaure.


----------



## ANC (May 4, 2013)

Don't go extinct, don't smoke TOO MUCH pot.


----------



## TalonToker (May 4, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Not sure if I find that cannabisaur very amusing. The joke itself is funny, but I feel like it was made by some sqaure.


That's exactly what I found so funny about it, kind of reminded me of the movie 'reefer madness'.


----------



## Winter Woman (May 4, 2013)

There are good people out there. 

[video=youtube;TzBInt4zljQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=TzBInt4zljQ#![/video]


----------



## Belle of Buds (May 4, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> That's exactly what I found so funny about it, kind of reminded me of the movie 'reefer madness'.


Which, coincidentally, I'm sitting here watching as I read this! LOL


----------



## MojoRison (May 4, 2013)




----------



## potpimp (May 4, 2013)

I have to admit, the shorts one is better.


----------



## Sativied (May 5, 2013)

Frankly _not_ getting the funny part of it, but figured there had to be a "Mexico, America's..." as well


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 5, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> [youtube]jR4lLJu_-wE[/youtube]


That's great. Had to watch it twice.
"I want a brown girl"
"my lips are sore"...
Good stuff!


----------



## Big P (May 5, 2013)

[youtube]KY44zvhWhp4[/youtube]


[youtube]MkGOrIBCcg4[/youtube]


----------



## TalonToker (May 5, 2013)

Caught in the act...


----------



## Milovan (May 5, 2013)

*Family of MJ crop tenders up in 
the mountains of NorCal **I met recently*


----------



## potpimp (May 5, 2013)

Milovan said:


> *Family of MJ crop tenders up in
> the mountains of NorCal **I met recently*


She will never get asked for a BJ.


----------



## kushhound187 (May 5, 2013)

potpimp said:


> View attachment 2643564
> 
> I have to admit, the shorts one is better.


Unfortunatly our shitty prime minister is making this joint as hurting as the states. no disrespect to my anerican friends but you guys are in the shit. and we are heading that way too. harper, bush, obama, and all these little pecker wannabe tough guys are turning our countrys backwards. obama hasnt changed anything down there. hes like bush with a tan...
they all have no idea. they make dope more illegal, waste billions in tax revenues... disgusting. not saying i want weed legal at this moment, but i dont want it more fucking illegal...

we are turning into your hat. thank fuck when i leave north america. its stupid here


----------



## Milovan (May 5, 2013)

potpimp said:


> She will never get asked for a BJ.


I don't knowww....beardo is probably looking at her like 
she's lunch!


----------



## kushhound187 (May 5, 2013)

Milovan said:


> I don't knowww....beardo is probably looking at her like
> she's lunch!



no shit eh! he sees russian transvestite and i quote "i would smash"...

if you want to laugh at something fucked up, read a beardo post.


----------



## Jadesjewel (May 5, 2013)




----------



## DoctorGregHouse (May 5, 2013)




----------



## dirtsurfr (May 5, 2013)




----------



## dirtsurfr (May 5, 2013)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 6, 2013)

Trust me, worth the view

[video=youtube;kv4RIhMpV40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kv4RIhMpV40[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (May 6, 2013)




----------



## DoctorGregHouse (May 6, 2013)

^^^^


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 6, 2013)

MojoRison said:


>


OH MAN! I would risk a bite to free him to ease his pain. I hope who took the pic did. I am feeling sympathy pain just looking at the pic.


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 6, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Trust me, worth the view
> 
> 
> [video=youtube_share;huBsMmcycPw]http://youtu.be/huBsMmcycPw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 6, 2013)

Come on, admit it....Haven't you always wanted to do this for Charlie.







Is it too much to ask for someone to please hurry up and invent this:


----------



## ANC (May 7, 2013)




----------



## TalonToker (May 7, 2013)




----------



## Steve French (May 7, 2013)




----------



## DoctorGregHouse (May 7, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (May 7, 2013)




----------



## Jer La Mota (May 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;Znpt_Umixcs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Znpt_Umixcs&amp;feature=share[/video]


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 7, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 2646969


I'm pretty sure he's dead.


----------



## potpimp (May 7, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> I'm pretty sure he's dead.


We can only hope.


----------



## Jer La Mota (May 7, 2013)




----------



## Dirty Harry (May 8, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> I'm pretty sure he's dead.


If not, he will be unless someone pushes him back into the sea.


----------



## mewk69 (May 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;2Rv-BPPu5AI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Rv-BPPu5AI&amp;oref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch% 3Fv%3D2Rv-BPPu5AI&amp;has_verified=1[/video]


----------



## 6ohMax (May 8, 2013)

That's an awesome picture Mewk!!!!!


----------



## herbose (May 8, 2013)




----------



## dirtsurfr (May 8, 2013)




----------



## Blue Wizard (May 8, 2013)




----------



## DoctorGregHouse (May 9, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (May 9, 2013)

[youtube]H6GG_ex_ZAI[/youtube]


----------



## Trolling (May 9, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> [youtube]H6GG_ex_ZAI[/youtube]


Thank you, I'm the most pickiest about the new movies (cgi is gay) too much of it is anyway, sure this movie has a little.


And the shaking of the head to avoid spy pictures actually sounds pretty ingenious lol.


----------



## hampish (May 9, 2013)




----------



## dirtsurfr (May 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;JOKej-pLoLc]http://youtu.be/JOKej-pLoLc[/video]


----------



## VILEPLUME (May 9, 2013)

[youtube]yLIDnzHetKg[/youtube]


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 9, 2013)

^^ Don't grab a mans pipe if it is too big for the door!  That jacked up his tuning.


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (May 9, 2013)

Speaking of wedding bloopers...







Good news for the family, it's just a stuntman in a dress. That couple has one sick sense of humor.


----------



## sunni (May 9, 2013)

ahhaha i love y ou cox n crendor HAVE MY BABEHIES [video=youtube;k0Hgz3CExDY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=k0Hgz3CExDY[/video]


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 9, 2013)

Ten Characters...


----------



## Perfextionist420 (May 10, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> Ten Characters...



[video=youtube;lWXg5oZNWQI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWXg5oZNWQI[/video]

had to take it oldschool for a second

edit; and just to be clear icp is a bad joke i just remember this song and thought it was appropriate/funny


----------



## doniawon (May 10, 2013)

Beldar from the planet zeldar.


----------



## Indagrow (May 10, 2013)

doniawon said:


> Beldar from the planet zeldar.


I saw mixed people all kinds of colors and they looked at me like I was weird
They call me queer
I say, "No... My name is Zeldar,
I'm from planet Beldar, my leader is Zeldar
and we shop at Walmart"


----------



## Zaehet Strife (May 10, 2013)

Super funny!

[video=youtube;tknt5_XYSk0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tknt5_XYSk0[/video]


----------



## Zaehet Strife (May 10, 2013)

Even more funny!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBGTJ9lesbU


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 10, 2013)




----------



## gioua (May 10, 2013)

and the tune is catchy..

[video=youtube;B-Wd-Q3F8KM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-Wd-Q3F8KM[/video]


----------



## TigerClock (May 10, 2013)




----------



## hampish (May 11, 2013)




----------



## dirtsurfr (May 11, 2013)




----------



## Grandpapy (May 11, 2013)

^^^Reported, for General Principals.^^^


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 11, 2013)

^^^^Brings back bad memories of the next morning after??^^^^^^^


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;uMwrKrMr6r0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMwrKrMr6r0[/video]


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 11, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (May 11, 2013)




----------



## The2TimEr (May 11, 2013)




----------



## Milovan (May 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;DR26BZUo3Dk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DR26BZUo3Dk[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 11, 2013)

That is all


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 11, 2013)

DoctorGregHouse said:


>



Was anybody else thinking the play by play? "He's at the fifty, the forty-five, shakes some tacklers, he's at the forty, the thrity-five, the thirty!....."


----------



## Trolling (May 11, 2013)




----------



## curious old fart (May 11, 2013)

some of these are pretty good....
[video=youtube_share;GCF6tg6s8oA]http://youtu.be/GCF6tg6s8oA[/video]


cof


----------



## Jer La Mota (May 12, 2013)




----------



## herbose (May 12, 2013)




----------



## herbose (May 12, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (May 12, 2013)

Who else watched the game?


----------



## Indagrow (May 12, 2013)

But not like, go bruins!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 12, 2013)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 12, 2013)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 12, 2013)

Jersey Douchebags


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 13, 2013)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 13, 2013)

Alright,....I'm outta here


----------



## Perfextionist420 (May 13, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


>


fuck yes techno viking lmfao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2013)

i love how h tells the dude to fuckin behave and the guy bottles it big time hahaha


----------



## mewk69 (May 13, 2013)

I'm counting the days...
[video=youtube;4W23NIyNbnM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4W23NIyNbnM[/video]


----------



## VILEPLUME (May 13, 2013)

[youtube]SXl-krlLoxg[/youtube]


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 13, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (May 13, 2013)




----------



## Logges (May 13, 2013)

mewk69 said:


> I'm counting the days...
> [video=youtube;4W23NIyNbnM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4W23NIyNbnM[/video]


hehehe i am re watching all the episodes to get a good start. best sitcom ever imo.


----------



## mewk69 (May 14, 2013)

Logges said:


> hehehe i am re watching all the episodes to get a good start. best sitcom ever imo.


Doing the same here, watched most of S2 and S3 last night. Easily the tightest script and best ensemble cast I've ever seen. It's the only show I know that consistently gets funnier with every single rewatch. Not a bad episode, and SOOOO many good lines.


----------



## Trousers (May 14, 2013)

cool story Hansel


----------



## VILEPLUME (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Logges (May 14, 2013)

mewk69 said:


> Doing the same here, watched most of S2 and S3 last night. Easily the tightest script and best ensemble cast I've ever seen. It's the only show I know that consistently gets funnier with every single rewatch. Not a bad episode, and SOOOO many good lines.


[video=youtube;vzVhPCMAxWQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzVhPCMAxWQ[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (May 14, 2013)

love this guy's attitude 
[video=youtube_share;ZNM0ENUCO5I]http://youtu.be/ZNM0ENUCO5I[/video]


----------



## VILEPLUME (May 15, 2013)

[youtube]I03UmJbK0lA[/youtube]


----------



## VILEPLUME (May 15, 2013)

[youtube]RzHFDsbv7rg[/youtube]


----------



## TigerClock (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Jer La Mota (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Trousers (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Dirty Harry (May 15, 2013)

^^ Now that is the ultimate catch and release...I hope.


----------



## VILEPLUME (May 15, 2013)

Trousers said:


>


I just watched that about 20 times. The expression on his face when he is about to catch it.


----------



## cannabineer (May 15, 2013)




----------



## eye exaggerate (May 15, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> I just watched that about 20 times. The expression on his face when he is about to catch it.


..................


----------



## Trousers (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Blue Wizard (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (May 16, 2013)

Dog shakes ass to Eminem https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=BZJ-80YPvxg


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Total Head (May 16, 2013)




----------



## DoctorGregHouse (May 17, 2013)




----------



## MojoRison (May 17, 2013)




----------



## TalonToker (May 17, 2013)

From just looking at that pick I can almost hear that duck screaming out "AaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaFLACK!!!!"


----------



## cannabineer (May 17, 2013)




----------



## gioua (May 17, 2013)

Jadesjewel said:


> love this guy's attitude
> [video=youtube_share;ZNM0ENUCO5I]http://youtu.be/ZNM0ENUCO5I[/video]




WOW.. they were both good too.. love this video will have to show the kids this one..


----------



## minnesmoker (May 17, 2013)

cannabineer said:


>


I missed you, man.

Remember, stoic advice... Math and Calculus DON'T MIX, Don't Drink and Derive!


----------



## cannabineer (May 17, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> I missed you, man.
> 
> Remember, stoic advice... Math and Calculus DON'T MIX, Don't Drink and Derive!


It's OK. I had someone cosine my insurance. cn


----------



## Trousers (May 18, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> It's OK. I had someone cosine my insurance. cn


----------



## minnesmoker (May 18, 2013)

Trousers said:


> ...


Come one, that was pretty clever. I had NULL for a response...


----------



## cannabineer (May 18, 2013)

Pants is, like, my biggest fan. Look! cn


----------



## Trousers (May 18, 2013)




----------



## minnesmoker (May 18, 2013)

Already did post a picture. One that I made, no less! So, I get to make punny jokes, right?


----------



## Trousers (May 18, 2013)

Do as you please Ma'am. Who cares about funny pictures when we have you two?


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (May 18, 2013)

How about this gif of a guy getting hit by a train?


----------



## cannabineer (May 18, 2013)

Trousers said:


> removed


I find it almost amusing that you position yourself as the constable of this thread. cn


----------



## curious old fart (May 18, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I find it almost amusing that you position yourself as the constable of this thread. cn


I was thinking more along the lines of Caesar....just before Rome burned.


cof


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (May 18, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of Caesar....just before Rome burned.
> 
> 
> cof


You gotta respect his authoritah!!

Also,


----------



## MojoRison (May 18, 2013)

The economy class air travel, with new aerodynamics and climate control.


----------



## minnesmoker (May 18, 2013)

Trousers said:


> Do as you please Ma'am. Who cares about funny pictures when we have you two?


So, your plot is to pun-ish me, by posting pics that are not quite "funny" and calling me ma'am? Works for me.


----------



## JustCoasting (May 18, 2013)

You two are much more entertaining than the pics. Keep it up you are doing a great job...


----------



## Total Head (May 18, 2013)




----------



## Rawrb (May 19, 2013)

Total Head said:


>


I feel bad for the dog but that's so damn funny


----------



## Trolling (May 19, 2013)

Again, fuck cats...


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (May 19, 2013)




----------



## curious old fart (May 19, 2013)

a little test....
[video=youtube_share;Azz7uDcyYyY]http://youtu.be/Azz7uDcyYyY[/video]


cof


----------



## silasraven (May 19, 2013)

no more tin foil hats i guess




works great for when your in your tent gardening.http://www.justluxe.com/lifestyle/electronics/feature-1899644.php?ref=obrain&utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=obrain


----------



## TalonToker (May 19, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> a little test....
> [video=youtube_share;Azz7uDcyYyY]http://youtu.be/Azz7uDcyYyY[/video]
> 
> 
> cof


lmao There were a lot of hilarious pics in that vid. I failed the test.

This pic came up at 2:00, and it was the one that cracked me. lol It literally put me on the floor!


----------



## Winter Woman (May 19, 2013)

Is anyone else having issues with being able to download pictures and whatnot? I can't load any pictures at all and I have some doozies


----------



## sunni (May 19, 2013)

View attachment 2663494testing for WW


----------



## sunni (May 19, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> Is anyone else having issues with being able to download pictures and whatnot? I can't load any pictures at all and I have some doozies


hmm second person to complain today what browser are you using?


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> So, your plot is to pun-ish me, by posting pics that are not quite "funny" and calling me ma'am? Works for me.


Wait, I thought that was foreplay?


----------



## Winter Woman (May 19, 2013)

I'm using Firefox. I'll try now using IE


----------



## minnesmoker (May 19, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> I'm using Firefox. I'll try now using IE



I've had random problems with FF and IE. Chrome only for surfing this site, and never run into issues. Hope that helps!

.


----------



## minnesmoker (May 19, 2013)

Bahahaha, Nickleback...


----------



## sunni (May 19, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> I'm using Firefox. I'll try now using IE


 i think its a vbulletin glitch that happens ive encountered it once they fixed it right away though


----------



## TalonToker (May 19, 2013)

I sent an uploaded picture in a PM just a couple of weeks ago and now it will only allow links to pics in PMs. Nothing uploaded. Otherwise, it's working fine for me with ie9.


----------



## Winter Woman (May 19, 2013)

I'm trying really hard to put some pics up. This is the best I can do. It doesn't size. It doesn't show in the preview panel. Frustrating, very frustrating.


----------



## sunni (May 19, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> I'm trying really hard to put some pics up. This is the best I can do. It doesn't size. It doesn't show in the preview panel. Frustrating, very frustrating.


sorry ! they all worked though one can only ghope the problem gets fixed soon sorry WW


----------



## TalonToker (May 19, 2013)

I did notice earlier today that I wasn't able to resize in the 'quick reply', but after I hit 'go advanced' I was able to resize.


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (May 19, 2013)




----------



## Logges (May 19, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> I'm using Firefox. I'll try now using IE


----------



## curious old fart (May 19, 2013)

let me help































I opened two windows and did a copy-paste


cof


----------



## woodsmaneh! (May 19, 2013)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (May 19, 2013)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (May 19, 2013)

Long weekend go big or go home


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 19, 2013)

.......&#9760;(&#9699;_&#9698&#9760;.......


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 20, 2013)

(_&#773;_&#773;_&#773;(&#818;&#818;(&#773;_&#773;_&#818;&#773;&#1084;&#818;&#773;a&#818;&#773;&#1103;&#818;&#773;i&#818;&#773;j&#818;&#773;u&#818;&#773;a&#818;&#773;n&#818;&#773;a&#818;&#773;_&#773;_&#773;_&#773;()&#1706;&#1746;~


----------



## herbose (May 20, 2013)




----------



## herbose (May 20, 2013)




----------



## herbose (May 20, 2013)

A love relationship the younger generation will will never know about.


----------



## herbose (May 20, 2013)

Wait......what?


----------



## herbose (May 20, 2013)

Way to go Teach!
&#8203;


----------



## herbose (May 20, 2013)




----------



## herbose (May 20, 2013)

The pen is a tattoo.


----------



## herbose (May 20, 2013)




----------



## herbose (May 20, 2013)




----------



## herbose (May 20, 2013)

There's a big difference when a guy and a girl says
"I went through a box of tissue watching a movie"


----------



## herbose (May 20, 2013)




----------



## shoediva (May 20, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (May 20, 2013)

herbose said:


> The pen is a tattoo.


you aid "pen is" cn


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 20, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (May 21, 2013)

Sofa's up, Dude! cn
















Big waves ... be like Laird.





Outside!





Wipeout ...


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 21, 2013)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 21, 2013)




----------



## herbose (May 21, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Bless those ladies, if it wasn't for chicks like that I'd never get laid!


----------



## curious2garden (May 21, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


>


Oh Clayton! How'd you get that one of me in England? (top) But I'm glad to see you didn't get the one of me where I bathed in that fountain in Paris after sleeping in the gutters of the Champs LOL Ahhhhhh youth and alcohol. 

But extra points for the Gangnam style last one LOL


----------



## curious old fart (May 21, 2013)

Shopping in Texas
[video=youtube_share;4bwCzsc8tmQ]http://youtu.be/4bwCzsc8tmQ[/video]


cof


----------



## herbose (May 21, 2013)

&#8203;Things you don't want to give your girlfriend.


----------



## herbose (May 21, 2013)

Things you don't want to give your girlfriend.


----------



## herbose (May 21, 2013)




----------



## herbose (May 21, 2013)




----------



## potpimp (May 21, 2013)

herbose said:


>


Seriously, this is exactly how the toaster oven was invented. A friend of mine from years ago lived next door to a man named Munsey. He loved cheese toast and it pissed his wife off that he turned her toaster sideways to keep the cheese from melting into the guts of it. Thus was born the first toaster oven.


----------



## Trolling (May 21, 2013)




----------



## MojoRison (May 21, 2013)

Animal Attitudes

























































And the best one I've seen yet....classic!


----------



## shoediva (May 21, 2013)




----------



## shoediva (May 21, 2013)

one more... 
WTF.. lol


You know it was a man that invented this.. 
I said stop using your teeth......


----------



## mewk69 (May 21, 2013)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 21, 2013)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 21, 2013)




----------



## shoediva (May 21, 2013)




----------



## Blue Wizard (May 21, 2013)




----------



## hereshegrows (May 21, 2013)

A little Newfie for ya's
[video=youtube;fd0OMV5HJ1o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fd0OMV5HJ1o&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (May 21, 2013)

i gotta pick shrooms and eat the last piece of acid I got...................hhaahahahahhahahah

wtf hahahahahahahaha



*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to hereshegrows again.





*


----------



## MojoRison (May 22, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (May 22, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (May 22, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Stillbuzzin (May 22, 2013)

shoediva said:


>



My hero EvlMonkey,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Trolling (May 22, 2013)




----------



## potpimp (May 22, 2013)

Trolling said:


>


Reported as spam.


----------



## Trolling (May 22, 2013)

And you're a mod, derp...


----------



## potpimp (May 22, 2013)

Trolling said:


> And you're a mod, derp...


 I didn't really report it; just mimicking uncleBuckwheat.


----------



## carl.burnette (May 23, 2013)

Spam? I thought it was funny as shit


----------



## VILEPLUME (May 23, 2013)

Trolling said:


>


I thought it was pretty funny. Once I got into PC gaming I found it very hard to play video games on anything else, especially shooters.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 23, 2013)

Trolling said:


>


Holy shit! this is too funny and true. Used to play both, xbox can pretty much get fucked at this point.


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> I thought it was pretty funny. Once I got into PC gaming I found it very hard to play video games on anything else, especially shooters.


I find it hard to play anything except "suddenly sexy" on shooters. cn


----------



## mewk69 (May 23, 2013)

The volume's a bit low, but it's worth turnin up.
[video=youtube;BwDv0Dahqwk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwDv0Dahqwk[/video]


----------



## VILEPLUME (May 23, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (May 23, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (May 23, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (May 23, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (May 23, 2013)




----------



## herbose (May 24, 2013)




----------



## newhobbiest420 (May 24, 2013)

I been there. I added the words . I want a cookie


----------



## woodsmaneh! (May 24, 2013)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (May 24, 2013)

View attachment 2670235


----------



## woodsmaneh! (May 24, 2013)




----------



## herbose (May 24, 2013)




----------



## herbose (May 24, 2013)




----------



## newhobbiest420 (May 24, 2013)

#haha shit damn that pollen


----------



## herbose (May 24, 2013)




----------



## herbose (May 24, 2013)




----------



## herbose (May 24, 2013)




----------



## herbose (May 24, 2013)




----------



## herbose (May 24, 2013)




----------



## herbose (May 24, 2013)




----------



## herbose (May 24, 2013)

Every time!


----------



## herbose (May 24, 2013)




----------



## herbose (May 24, 2013)




----------



## herbose (May 24, 2013)




----------



## herbose (May 24, 2013)

Two Blonde men were in the woods hunting. One looked at the other and said, "I've got to take a shit."

The other said, "Well go behind one of those big trees, and crap."

The first one said, "But I don't have any paper to wipe my ass."

The other blonde replied, "You have a dollar, don't you?"

The first one said, "Yeah, I've got a dollar. That's a great idea-- I'll use that!"

He left and came back with shit all over his hands and clothes.

His friend looked at him and asked, "What in the hell happened to you?"

The first one replied, "Have you ever tried to wipe your ass with 3 quarters, 2 dimes, and a nickel?


----------



## herbose (May 24, 2013)




----------



## herbose (May 24, 2013)

A man goes into his son's room to wish him goodnight. His son is having a nightmare - the man wakes him and asks his son if he is OK? The son replies he is scared because he dreamt that Auntie Susie had died. The father assures the son that Auntie Susie is fine and sends him to bed.
The next day, Auntie Susie dies. 
One week later, the man again goes into his son's room to wish him goodnight. His son is having another nightmare - the man again wakes his son. The son this time says that he had dreamt that granddaddy had died. The father assures the son that granddaddy is fine and sends him to bed.
The next day, granddaddy dies.
One week later, the man again goes into his son's room to wish him goodnight. His son is having another nightmare - the man again wakes his son. The son this time says that he had dreamt that daddy had died. The father assures the son that he is OK and sends the boy to bed.
The man goes to bed but cannot sleep because he is so terrified.
The next day, the man is scared for his life- he is sure is going to die. After dressing he drives very cautiously to work fearful of a collision. He doesn't eat lunch because he is scared of food poisoning. He avoids everyone for he is sure he will somehow be killed. He jumps at every noise, starts at every movement and hides under his desk.
Upon walking in his front door at the end of the day, he finds his wife. "Good God, Dear," he proclaims, "I've just had the worst day of my entire life!" 
She responds, "You think your day was bad, the milkman dropped dead on the doorstep this morning."


----------



## herbose (May 24, 2013)




----------



## herbose (May 24, 2013)




----------



## herbose (May 24, 2013)

It's Game 7 of the Stanley Cup Final, and a man makes his way to his seat right at center ice. He sits down, noticing that the seat next to him is empty. He leans over and asks his neighbor if someone will be sitting there. "No" says the neighbor. "The seat is empty." "This is incredible," said the man. "Who in their right mind would have a seat like this for the Stanley Cup and not use it?" The neighbor says, "Well, actually, the seat belongs to me. I was supposed to come with my wife, but she passed away. This is the first Stanley Cup we haven't been to together since we got married." "Oh, I'm so sorry to hear that. That's terrible... But couldn't you find someone else, a friend or relative, or even a neighbor to take the seat?" The man shakes his head. "No,&#8221; he says. &#8220;They're all at the funeral."


----------



## herbose (May 24, 2013)

Two campers are walking through the woods when a huge brown bear suddenly appears in the clearing about 50 feet in front of them. The bear sees the campers and begins to head toward them. The first guys drops his backpack, digs out a pair of sneakers, and frantically begins to put them on. The second guys says, "What are you doing? Sneakers won&#8217;t help you outrun that bear." "I don't need to outrun the bear," the first guy says. "I just need to outrun you."


----------



## herbose (May 24, 2013)

Three kids come down to the kitchen and sit around the breakfast table. The mother asks the oldest boy what he&#8217;d like to eat. "I&#8217;ll have some fuckin&#8217; French toast," he says. The mother is outraged at his language, hits him, and sends him upstairs. She asks the middle child what he wants. "Well, I guess that leaves more fuckin&#8217; French toast for me," he says. She is livid, smacks him, and sends him away. Finally she asks the youngest son what he wants for breakfast. "I don&#8217;t know," he says meekly, "but I definitely don&#8217;t want the fuckin&#8217; French toast."


----------



## herbose (May 24, 2013)

Stuffed deer heads on walls are bad enough, but it&#8217;s worse when you see them wearing dark glasses, having streamers around their necks and a hat on their antlers. Because then you know they were enjoying themselves at a party when they were shot.

I went to a fight the other night and a hockey game broke out. (Rodney Dangerfield)

A lawyer dies and goes to Heaven. "There must be some mistake," the lawyer argues. "I&#8217;m too young to die. I&#8217;m only fifty five." "Fifty five?" says Saint Peter. "No, according to out calculations, you&#8217;re eighty two." "How&#8217;s you get that?" the lawyer asks. Answers St. Peter: "We added up your time sheets."

My wife met me at the door yesterday with a martini and wearing a shear negligee.......SHE was coming home! (Rodney Dangerfield)


----------



## herbose (May 24, 2013)

I always keep a supply of stimulant handy in case I see a snake, which I also keep handy. (W.C. Fields)


----------



## herbose (May 24, 2013)

Their team was so mean that after they sacked the quaterback
they went after his family.
-Rodney Dangerfield


Seems there was a treasure ship on its way back to port. About halfway there, it was approached by a pirate, skull and crossbones waving in the breeze!
"Captain, captain, what do we do?" asked the first mate.
"First mate," said the captain, "go to my cabin, open my sea chest, and bring me my red shirt." The first mate did so.
Wearing his bright red shirt, the captain exhorted his crew to fight. So inspiring was he, in fact, that the pirate ship was repelled without casualties.
A few days later, the ship was again approached, this time by two pirate sloops!
"Captain, captain, what should we do?"
"First mate, bring me my red shirt!"
The crew, emboldened by their fearless captain, fought heroically, and managed to defeat both boarding parties, though they took many casualties. That night, the survivors had a great celebration. The first mate asked the captain the secret of his bright red shirt.
"It's simple, first mate. If I am wounded, the blood does not show, and the crew continues to fight without fear."
A week passed, and they were nearing their home port, when suddenly the lookout cried that ten ships of the enemy's armada were approaching!
"Captain, captain, we're in terrible trouble, what do we do?" The first mate looked expectantly at the miracle worker.
Pale with fear, the captain commanded, "First mate.... bring me my brown pants!"


----------



## herbose (May 24, 2013)

Did you hear about the group called "dam"?
"Mothers Against Dyslexia"​What does DNA stand for?
"National Dyslexics Association"​


----------



## herbose (May 24, 2013)

Groucho: Tell us something about yourself; are you married?
Contestant: Yes, I'm married and I have 13 kids.
Groucho: 13 kids?! How did you do that?
Contestant: I love my husband.
Groucho: I love my cigar, too, but I take it out every once in a while!


----------



## silasraven (May 24, 2013)

pictures please..................


----------



## gioua (May 24, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


>


this is trippy as hell


----------



## herbose (May 24, 2013)

What's blue and sings alone?
- Dan Ackroyd.​


----------



## woodsmaneh! (May 24, 2013)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (May 24, 2013)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (May 24, 2013)




----------



## herbose (May 24, 2013)

A cruise on the Pacific goes all wrong, the ship sinks, and there are only 3 Survivors; Bob, Tom and Debbie. They manage to swim to a small island and they live there for a couple of years doing what's natural for men and women to do. 

After several years of casual sex all the time, Debbie felt absolutely horrible about what she was doing. She felt having sex with both Bob and Tom was so immoral and bad that she killed herself. 

It was tragic, but Bob and Tom managed to get through it. After a while, Bob and Tom's resistance to nature&#8217;s urgings waned, and the inevitable happened. Well, a couple more years went by and Bob and Tom began to feel absolutely horrible about what they were doing. 







So... they buried Debbie


----------



## herbose (May 24, 2013)

The doctor said, "Joe, the good news is I can cure your headaches. The bad news is that it will require castration. You have a very rare condition, which causes your testicles to press on your spine, and the pressure creates one hell of a headache. The only way to relieve the pressure is to remove the testicles." 

Joe was shocked and depressed. He wondered if he had anything to live for. He couldn't concentrate long enough to answer, but decided he had no choice but to go under the knife. 

When he left the hospital he was without a headache for the first time in 20 years, but he felt like he was missing an important part of himself. As he walked down the street, he realized that he felt like a different person. He could make a new beginning and live a new life. He saw a men's clothing store & thought, "That's what I need - a new suit." 

He entered the shop and told the salesman, "I'd like a new suit." The elderly tailor eyed him briefly and said, "Let's see ... size 44 long." Joe laughed, "That's right, how did you know?" "Been in the business 60 years!" Joe tried on the suit. It fit perfectly. 

As Joe admired himself in the mirror, the salesman asked, "How about a new shirt?" Joe thought for a moment and then said, "Sure." The salesman eyed Joe and said, "Let's see, 34 sleeve & 16-1/2 neck." Again, Joe was surprised, "That's right, how did you know?" "Been in the business 60 years!" 

Joe tried on the shirt, and it fit perfectly. As Joe adjusted the collar in the mirror, the salesman asked, "How about new shoes?" Joe was on a roll and said, "Sure." The salesman eyed Joe's feet and said, "Let's see ... 9-1/2 E." Joe was astonished, "That's right, how did you know?" "Been in the business 60 years!" 

Joe tried on the shoes and they fit perfectly. Joe walked comfortably around the shop and the salesman asked, "How about some new underwear?" Joe thought for a second and said, "Sure." The salesman stepped back, eyed Joe's waist and said, "Let's see... size 36." 

Joe laughed. "Ah ha! I got you! I've worn size 34 since I was 18 years old." The salesman shook his head, "You can't wear a size 34. A size 34 underwear would press your testicles up against the base of your spine and give you one hell of a headache.


----------



## herbose (May 24, 2013)




----------



## herbose (May 24, 2013)




----------



## herbose (May 24, 2013)




----------



## herbose (May 24, 2013)




----------



## herbose (May 24, 2013)




----------



## herbose (May 24, 2013)




----------



## herbose (May 24, 2013)




----------



## herbose (May 24, 2013)




----------



## Stonerman Enoch (May 25, 2013)

&#8203;..........


----------



## herbose (May 25, 2013)

Every day, a male employee walks up very close to a female co-worker 
at the
coffee machine. He stops, inhales quite deeply and says that her hair 
smells nice.

After a week of this, the woman can't stand it anymore. She takes her
issue to a supervisor in Human Resources and asks to file a sexual
harassment grievance against the guy.


The supervisor is puzzled and asks, "What's threatening about a 
co-worker
telling you your hair smells nice?"

"It's Frank. The midget."


----------



## Winter Woman (May 25, 2013)

...............


----------



## Jer La Mota (May 25, 2013)




----------



## NietzscheKeen (May 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;qTl1asCDOgs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTl1asCDOgs[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (May 26, 2013)

*It was later reported that his wife got out safely, 
and that he did indeed par the hole ....

he says the divorce isn't going to be that bad, 
now that there's no house involved!!!...*


----------



## gioua (May 26, 2013)

I need to make one of these






russians.. as bad as Germans and Floridians 













waaaaaaaaaaaa







suspects are in the backyard.. 









this is interesting


----------



## potpimp (May 26, 2013)

[video]http://www.laughparty.com/items/2/1042.swf[/video]

I posted this in another thread but this is the appropriate thread for this. Prepare to piss your pants; it's well worth the watching!! I fucking dare you to watch it stoned!!!


----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2013)

loved 209 on the stand.


----------



## shoediva (May 26, 2013)

[h=4]i thought this was funny.... but i am baked...[/h][h=4] 

[/h][h=4] 

[/h][h=4] 

[/h]


----------



## gioua (May 28, 2013)

I am pretty sure I had a small seizure staring at this for a few minutes this morning so...
enjoy..







way too much time on your hands















these are pretty cool.. inflatable remote control







looks cool.. but they dont tell you getting hair caught in this will hurt like a SOB


----------



## VILEPLUME (May 28, 2013)

[youtube]1vpOWTR9pKY[/youtube]


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 28, 2013)




----------



## NietzscheKeen (May 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;mmyfhbAF0wU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmyfhbAF0wU[/video]


----------



## Sativied (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Blue Wizard (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Sativied (May 28, 2013)




----------



## curious old fart (May 28, 2013)

*No one believes seniors. *
*Everyone believes they're senile!*


​

*An elderly couple was celebrating their sixtieth anniversary. The couple had married as childhood sweethearts and had moved back to their old neighborhood after they retired. *

*Holding hands, they walked back to their old school. It was not locked, so they entered, and found the old desk they'd shared, where Andy had carved "I love you, Sally ."* 


​
*On their way back home, a bag of money fell out of an armored car, practically landing at their feet. Sally quickly picked it up and, not sure what to do with it, they took it home. There, she counted the money, **fifty thousand dollars!* 




*Andy said, "We've got to give it back."* 





*Sally said, "Finders keepers." She put the money back in the bag and hid it in their attic. *





*The next day, two police officers were canvassing the neighborhood looking for the money, and knocked on their door. *

*"Pardon me, did either of you find a bag that fell out of an armored car yesterday?"* 





*Sally said, "No".* 





*Andy said, "She's lying. She hid it up in the attic.* 





*Sally said, "Don't believe him, he's getting senile" *

*The agents turned to Andy and began to question him. *

*One said: "Tell us the story from the beginning."* 





*Andy said, "Well, when Sally and I were walking home from school yesterday ...."* 





*The first police officer turned to his partner and said, "We're outta here!"* 





























 









 









 









 









 









 









 




And Then: 




Earl and Bubba are quietly sitting in a boat fishing, chewing tobacco and drinking beer when suddenly Bubba says, "Think I'm gonna divorce the wife - she ain't spoke to me in over 2 months." 





Earl spits overboard, takes a long, slow sip of beer and says, "Better think it over. Good women like that are hard to find."   cof


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 28, 2013)




----------



## shoediva (May 28, 2013)

I just saw this and thought.. I need to post that...


----------



## herbose (May 28, 2013)

Larry and his wife Virginia.


----------



## squarepush3r (May 28, 2013)

[h=2]Animals that you didn't know existed



The Dhole[/h]    
The Dhole is a species of canid native to South and Southeast Asia. The dhole is a highly social animal, living in large clans which occasionally split up into small packs to hunt. It primarily preys on medium-sized ungulates, which it hunts by tiring them out in long chases, and kills by disemboweling them. Though fearful of humans, dhole packs are bold enough to attack large and dangerous animals such as wild boar, water buffalo, and even tigers.

[h=2]The Babirusa[/h]





Babirusa, meaning "Hog-deer", are members of the pig family found in Wallacea, or specifically the Indonesian islands of Sulawesi, Togian, Sula and Buru. If a babirusa does not grind its tusks (achievable through regular activity), they will eventually keep growing so as to penetrate the animal's own skull.

[h=2]Pink Fairy Armadillo[/h]    
The pink fairy armadillo is approximately 3.5-4.5 inches long, excluding the tail, and is pale rose or pink in color. It has the ability to bury itself completely in a matter of seconds if frightened. It is a nocturnal animal and it burrows small holes near ant colonies in dry soil, and feeds mainly on ants and ant larvae near its burrow. It uses large front claws to agitate the sand, allowing it to almost swim through the ground like it is water. It is torpedo-shaped, and has a shielded head and back.

[h=2]The Fossa[/h]    

   
The fossa is a cat-like, carnivorous mammal that is endemic to Madagascar. The fossa is the largest mammalian carnivore on the island of Madagascar and has been compared to a small cougar. It has semi-retractable claws and flexible ankles that allow it to climb up and down trees head-first, and also support jumping from tree to tree. 

[h=2]The Gerenuk[/h]






   
The gerenuk, also known as the Waller's gazelle, is a long-necked species of antelope found in dry thorn bush scrub and desert in Eastern Africa. The word gerenuk comes from the Somali language, meaning "giraffe-necked". Gerenuks have a relatively small head for their body, but their eyes and ears are proportionately large. Gerenuks seldom graze but browse on prickly bushes and trees, such as acacias. They can reach higher branches and twigs than other gazelles and antelope by standing erect on their rear legs and stretching their elongated necks.

[h=2]Naked Mole Rat[/h]





This creature has a lot of characteristics that make it very important to human beings. For one it is resistant to cancer. They also live up to 28 years, which is unheard of in mammals of its size. It seemingly does not age much in those 28 years either. It remains young, healthy and fully fertile for almost all its days, which for an elderly animal is equivalent to an 80-year-old woman having the biological make-up of someone 50 years younger. The naked mole rat is used in both cancer research and the study of aging. Not only making it a bizarre creature, but an incredibly important creature as well.

[h=2]Irrawaddy Dolphin[/h]











The Irrawaddy dolphin is a species of oceanic dolphin found near sea coasts and in estuaries and rivers in parts of the Bay of Bengal and Southeast Asia. Genetically, the Irrawaddy dolphin is closely related to the killer whale.

[h=2]Markhor[/h]    

   
The markhor is a large species of wild goat that is found in northeastern Afghanistan and Pakistan. The species is classed by the IUCN as Endangered, as there are fewer than 2,500 mature individuals. The markhor is the national animal of Pakistan. While chewing the cud, a foam-like substance comes out of its mouth which drops on the ground and dries. This foam-like substance is sought after by the local people, who believe it is useful in extracting snake poison from snake bitten wounds. 

[h=2]Yeti Crab[/h]    
Also known as the Kiwaidae, this crab is a type of marine decapod living at deep-sea hydrothermal vents and cold seeps. The animals are commonly referred to as "yeti crabs" because of their claws and legs, which are white and appear to be furry like the mythical yeti

[h=2]Snub-Nosed Monkey[/h]    
Snub-nosed monkeys live in various parts of Asia and get their name from the short stump of a nose on their round face. Snub-nosed monkeys inhabit mountain forests, in the winter moving into deeply secluded regions. They spend the majority of their life in the trees and live together in very large groups of up to 600 members. They have a large vocal repertoire, calling sometimes solo while at other times together in choir-like fashion.

[h=2]The Maned Wolf[/h]    






The Maned Wolf is the largest canid in South America, resembling a large fox with reddish fur. This mammal is found in open and semi-open habitats, especially grasslands with scattered bushes and trees throughout South America. The maned wolf is the tallest of the wild canids and it's long legs are most likely an adaptation to the tall grasslands of its native habitat.

[h=2]Southern Right Whale Dolphin[/h]





The southern right whale dolphin is a small and slender species of mammal found in cool waters of the southern hemisphere. They are fast active swimmers and have no visible teeth and no dorsal fin. They are very graceful and often move by leaping out of the water continuously

[h=2]Southern Red Muntjac[/h]    

   
Found in south Asia, it has soft, short, brownish or greyish hair and is omnivorous, feeding on grass, fruits, shoots, seeds, birds' eggs as well as small animals. It sometimes even displays scavenging behavior, feeding on carrion. It gives calls similar to barking, usually upon sensing a predator. Males are extremely territorial anddespite their diminutive sizecan be quite fierce. They will fight each other for territory using their antlers or their tusk-like upper canine teeth, and can even defend themselves against certain predators such as dogs.

[h=2]Cyphonia Clavata[/h]    
It is a species of treehopper called Cyphonia Clavata that literally has an ant growing out of its head. Well not literally, the ant-like thing on its head is an appendage that hides the treehoppers actual body from predators.

[h=2]Sunda Colugo[/h]





Also known as The Sunda flying lemur, it is not actually a lemur and does not fly. Instead, it glides as it leaps among trees. It is strictly arboreal, is active at night, and feeds on soft plant parts such as young leaves, shoots, flowers, and fruits. The Sunda Coluga can be found throughout Southeast Asia in Indonesia, Thailand, Malaysia, and Singapore

[h=2]Tufted Deer[/h]    
The Tufted Deer is a small species of deer characterized by the prominent tuft of black hair on its forehead. It is a close relative of the muntjac, living somewhat further north over a wide area of central China. It is a timid animal, mainly solitary or found in pairs and prefers places with good cover, where it is well camouflaged.

[h=2]Lamprey[/h]











Lampreys are a type of jawless fish that live mostly in coastal and fresh waters whose adults are characterized by a toothed, funnel-like sucking mouth. They attach themselves to fish and suck their blood. Lampreys have been around for nearly 300 millions years and their body structure has remained relatively unchanged. 

[h=2]Raccoon Dog[/h]







   
The Raccoon Dog, or Tanuki, is a canid indigenous to East Asia. The raccoon dog is named for its resemblance to the raccoon, to which it is not closely related. They are very good climbers and regularly climb trees.

[h=2]Patagonian Mara[/h]    
The Patagonian Mara is a relatively large rodent found in parts of Argentina. This herbivorous, somewhat rabbit-like animal has distinctive long ears and long limbs and its hind limbs are longer and more muscular than its forelimbs. 

[h=2]The Amazonian Royal Flycatcher[/h]











The Amazonian Royal Flycatcher is found in forests and woodlands throughout most of the Amazon basin. They are about 6 1/2 inches in length and like to dart out from branches to catch flying insects or pluck them from leaves. They build very large nests (sometimes up to 6 feet long) on a branches near water. The nest hangs over the water which makes it hard for predators to reach. 

[h=2]Zebra Duiker[/h]    
The zebra duiker is a small antelope found in Ivory Coast and other parts of Africa. They have gold or red-brown coats with distinctive zebra-like stripes (hence the name) Their prong-like horns are about 4.5 cm long in males, and half that in females. They live in lowland rainforests and mostly eat leaves and fruit.

[h=2]Star-Nosed Mole[/h]    
The star-nosed mole is a small mole found in wet low areas of eastern Canada and the northeastern United States. It is easily identified by the 11 pairs of pink fleshy appendages ringing its snout, which is used as a touch organ with more than 25,000 minute sensory receptors, known as Eimer's organs, with which this hamster-sized mole feels its way around.


----------



## herbose (May 28, 2013)




----------



## herbose (May 28, 2013)

Autopsy


----------



## herbose (May 28, 2013)

Larry and his wife Virginia.


----------



## herbose (May 28, 2013)

Two sides to every story.


----------



## herbose (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Perfextionist420 (May 28, 2013)

dude slow down lol


----------



## herbose (May 28, 2013)




----------



## herbose (May 28, 2013)




----------



## herbose (May 28, 2013)

I loved that show.


----------



## herbose (May 28, 2013)

Lowrider.


----------



## VILEPLUME (May 28, 2013)

[youtube]PJvYprLDcRs[/youtube]


----------



## herbose (May 28, 2013)

&#8203;Next stop?????......Motorcycle boot store.


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2013)

^^ Is that the "Turbo"? cn


----------



## sunni (May 29, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> [youtube]PJvYprLDcRs[/youtube]


id do the chick in the hipster hat....shes hot.......... my gawd id go lesbo for her!


----------



## VILEPLUME (May 29, 2013)




----------



## Trousers (May 29, 2013)

So many repeats.


----------



## VILEPLUME (May 29, 2013)




----------



## dirtsurfr (May 29, 2013)




----------



## Jer La Mota (May 29, 2013)




----------



## herbose (May 29, 2013)

I could never fight a gay guy. I don't know how to start. 
"I'm gonna beat your ass... I mean I'm gonna f*ck you up... no, I mean I'm stick my foot so far up your ass.. no, not like that, I mean Fuck you, damn it, I give up


----------



## herbose (May 29, 2013)

Dad: Hey son, if you keep masturbating your going to go blind. 
Son: Dad im over here.


----------



## herbose (May 29, 2013)

What do a tornado and a redneck divorce have in common?



Either one, someone's loosing a trailer.


----------



## herbose (May 29, 2013)




----------



## herbose (May 29, 2013)




----------



## herbose (May 29, 2013)




----------



## herbose (May 29, 2013)




----------



## herbose (May 29, 2013)




----------



## herbose (May 29, 2013)




----------



## herbose (May 29, 2013)




----------



## herbose (May 29, 2013)

Here's one for fade.


----------



## herbose (May 29, 2013)




----------



## herbose (May 29, 2013)




----------



## herbose (May 29, 2013)

[h=1]Washroom Sign[/h]


----------



## herbose (May 29, 2013)




----------



## herbose (May 29, 2013)




----------



## herbose (May 29, 2013)




----------



## herbose (May 29, 2013)




----------



## herbose (May 29, 2013)




----------



## The2TimEr (May 29, 2013)




----------



## learning05 (May 29, 2013)

lolol


----------



## Trousers (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Trousers (May 30, 2013)

Bad wig, camel toe and a happy go lucky attitude. 


[video=youtube;o-50GjySwew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-50GjySwew[/video]


----------



## Trousers (May 30, 2013)




----------



## herbose (May 30, 2013)

Two guys are drinking at a bar. The first says "Do you ever start thinking about something, and when you go to talk, you say something you don't mean?" The Second guy says "Yeah, I was at the airport buying plane tickets, and the chick behind the counter had these huge tits, and instead of asking her for 'two tickets to Pittsburgh' I asked for 'two tickets to Titsburgh' The First guy says, "Yeah, well I was having breakfast with my wife last week, and instead of saying 'Honey can you please pass me the sugar?', I said 'You've ruined my life you FUCKING BITCH'


----------



## herbose (May 30, 2013)

A hunter kills a deer and brings it home. He decides to clean and serve the venison for supper. He knows his kids are fussy eaters, and won't eat it if they know what it is - so he does not tell them. His little boy keeps asking him, "What's for supper?" "You'll see", says his dad. They start eating supper and his daughter keeps asking what they're eating. "Ok," says her dad, "here's a hint, its what your mother sometimes calls me." "We're eating asshole!!", she screams.

Two deaf people get married. During the first week of marriage, they find that they are unable to communicate in the bedroom when they turn off the lights because they can't see each other using sign language. After several nights of fumbling around and misunderstandings, the wife decides to find a solution. "Honey," she signs, "Why don't we agree on some simple signals? For instance, at night, if you want to have sex with me, reach over and squeeze my left breast one time. If you don't want to have sex, reach over and squeeze my right breast one time. "The husband thinks this is a great idea and signs back to his wife, "Great idea, Now if you want to have sex with ME, reach over and pull on my penis one time. If you don't want to have sex, reach over and pull on my penis ... fifty times"

A man from the Internal Revenue Service knocks on a door and it is opened by a little boy. The man asks the boy, "Where is your mother?" The boy states, "She's in the backyard, screwing the goat." The man exclaims, "Son, it's not nice to make up stories like that!" The boy says, "Come on in and I'll show you." So the taxman follows the little boy to the back of the house and looks out the window into the backyard. There, he sees a woman screwing a goat. Disgusted, he turns to the boy and says, "That is gross! Doesn't that bother you?" The little boy answers, "Naaaaaaaaah!"


----------



## Rawrb (May 30, 2013)

Trousers said:


> Bad wig, camel toe and a happy go lucky attitude.
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;o-50GjySwew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-50GjySwew[/video]


More like a elephant hoof *shudder*


----------



## herbose (May 30, 2013)




----------



## herbose (May 30, 2013)




----------



## herbose (May 30, 2013)




----------



## herbose (May 30, 2013)




----------



## herbose (May 30, 2013)




----------



## herbose (May 30, 2013)

Quiz: what is this?[h=1][/h][h=1]





[/h]


----------



## Trousers (May 30, 2013)

herbose said:


> Quiz: what is this?


The set up for a terrible and unfunny punch line.


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (May 30, 2013)

Trousers said:


> The set up for a terrible and unfunny punch line.


Not nearly as funny as your thousandth whiny post and self-congratulatory gif image. Great contribution


----------



## Trousers (May 30, 2013)




----------



## DoctorGregHouse (May 30, 2013)

...adorable...movin' right along


----------



## Medical Grade (May 30, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (May 31, 2013)




----------



## DST (Jun 1, 2013)

The French make me laugh....visit Beziers and Fanny's Mole Cabinet, it's a hoot.


----------



## gioua (Jun 1, 2013)

I want one!









I hope this is real dude has some serious skill









See... now I think this is funny, only because I am not the one he is doing this too.. had he done this to me and my ice cream.. he would have thought twice about teasing another fat person and his ice cream..


----------



## learning05 (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 1, 2013)

An essay competition on Reddit.com, the winning assay would be read by SLJ. When it came time.....this is what SLJ said...............

"Hi, I'm Samuel L. Jackson. I'm sorry to disappoint you, Reddit, but I've decided to break the rules of my own competition, and I will not be reading a user-submitted entry as my monologue. Instead, I'd like to speak to you all from my own heart, in my own words, honestly and openly. I've been waiting to reveal something for a long, long, time and ... well, here it is: I am quitting acting and pursuing a life of vigilantism. Now, I know what you're thinking: 'Sam Jack, you are one bad motherf---er when it comes to the fine art of thespianism.' And you know what? You're right. But it's time for me to step out of the limelight ... and step into the shadows."


That caused major consternation and wallet shrinking fear in Hollywood.........and to the best of my knowledge SLJ has yet to mention that every word of his statement was, in fact, in the winning essay!

Wrap your head around that!


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 1, 2013)

cannabineer said:


>


I spotted 11 differences.


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jun 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;HrZVGu7u8tc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=HrZVGu7u8tc[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 2, 2013)

Sometimes people screw up, but this one was a total fail.....


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 2, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


I think She might be stuck to that wall. &#831; &#831;'\&#821;&#839;&#831;&#831;\&#1079;=( &#8226; Y &#8226; )=&#949;/&#821;&#839;&#831;&#831;/'&#831; &#831; &#831;


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## shoediva (Jun 3, 2013)

[h=4][/h] 


 


 

300 × 214 - emusicinfo.com


----------



## carl.burnette (Jun 4, 2013)

Mayjor camel toe, but she;s smokin for a hot broad.. I mean, it could be worse? 

I bet she;s a firecracker! Assuming you didnt laugh your wood away


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 4, 2013)

[h=2]Three rounds of Mortal Kombat animated into flip books


Round 1[/h]






[h=2]Round 2[/h]






[h=2]Final Round[/h]






[h=2]Shang Tsung Wins[/h]


----------



## learning05 (Jun 4, 2013)

I was just uploading that Mortal Combat flip art but I guess I was a few seconds to late. Wild how you found the same!


----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 4, 2013)

learning05 said:


> I was just uploading that Mortal Combat flip art but I guess I was a few seconds to late. Wild how you found the same!


haha im a Reddit junkie, and it was popular a few hour ago


----------



## squarepush3r (Jun 4, 2013)

OK Cupid profile


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 4, 2013)

Take off the hat, you're a billboard.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Trousers (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## cannawizard (Jun 5, 2013)

Jer La Mota said:


> View attachment 2686658



hahaha~ thats funny


----------



## Trousers (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jun 5, 2013)

...........


----------



## MojoRison (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## MojoRison (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## neosapien (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## TigerClock (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## TigerClock (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Jun 6, 2013)

you will feed me..


----------



## BDBandit (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 6, 2013)

[youtube]dXjcJGGmJ9A[/youtube]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## ebgood (Jun 7, 2013)

.................................. :\


----------



## MojoRison (Jun 8, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ZGdPWH8teYU]http://youtu.be/ZGdPWH8teYU[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 8, 2013)

epic find Mojo! cn


----------



## Leothwyn (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jun 8, 2013)

isnt this the truth


----------



## herbose (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 9, 2013)

I will shoot you, Carl....


----------



## lokie (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## lokie (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## TalonToker (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;0uw91uKRwJI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=0uw91uKRwJI[/video]............


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 9, 2013)

This is how I feel about chocolate

[video=youtube;C_yTa2TudJQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_yTa2TudJQ[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 9, 2013)

...................


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 9, 2013)

..................


----------



## Sativied (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## TigerClock (Jun 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;dQjMfZxy2Lo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQjMfZxy2Lo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 9, 2013)

View attachment 2693547


----------



## gioua (Jun 10, 2013)

awesome stash desk..

[video]http://www.youtube.com/embed/MKikHxKeodA[/video]

sorry wont let me embed now?


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 10, 2013)

taylor swift is the reason i stop listening to radio~


----------



## Trousers (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 10, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> taylor swift is the reason i stop listening to radio~


[youtube]BCv-HxktZFc[/youtube]

I think the goat sounds better.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 10, 2013)

TigerClock said:


> [video=youtube;dQjMfZxy2Lo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQjMfZxy2Lo[/video]


That's a sweet Pac-Man snuggie.


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jun 10, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


>


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 10, 2013)

^^Imperial walkies! cn


----------



## silasraven (Jun 10, 2013)

how does a dog not shake that off.


----------



## dux (Jun 10, 2013)

silasraven said:


> how does a dog not shake that off.



Sad to say,my wife dressed my bird dog(German wirehair) up in a k9 costume for Halloween.the crazy thing walked around in a clown outfit and didn't give a shit...and yes she has also had to wear deer antlers for Xmas...


----------



## silasraven (Jun 10, 2013)

dux said:


> Sad to say,my wife dressed my bird dog(German wirehair) up in a k9 costume for Halloween.the crazy thing walked around in a clown outfit and didn't give a shit...and yes she has also *had* to wear deer antlers for Xmas...


good God what has the world come to, just as good as someone dressing a cat up as a dog or bird.


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 10, 2013)

Planing on hitting up oz


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 11, 2013)

[youtube]kWSIFh8ICaA[/youtube]


----------



## MojoRison (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 11, 2013)

MojoRison said:


>


Ewwwwwwwwww


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 11, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 2693166..................


A 50-year-old Utah man is in trouble after he allegedly found his female neighbor unconscious on her front porch and claims he had sex with her to warm her, reports The Salt Lake Tribune.

According to court documents, Rodger William Kelly said he inserted his penis inside the woman on May 19 to try to save her life and get her temperature up.

He was charged Monday with one count of first-degree felony rape.

Edit: I can't make this up.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 11, 2013)

Take that online only!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 11, 2013)

&#9484;&#1055;&#9488;(&#9673;_&#9673&#9484;&#1055;&#9488;


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jun 12, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> Take that online only!


this is the generation where everyone figures out just how much xbox doesn't keep up with the playstation. Don't get me wrong, i fucking love video games and on both sub next gen consoles, but for realzy, xbox is fucking up and im steering more towards ps4, actually... im steering more towards my PC upgrades....


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 12, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> this is the generation where everyone figures out just how much xbox doesn't keep up with the playstation. Don't get me wrong, i fucking love video games and on both sub next gen consoles, but for realzy, xbox is fucking up and im steering more towards ps4, actually... im steering more towards my PC upgrades....


Good choice, PC is always the best way to go, especially for FPS.

But yeah, Xbox really screwed up this time. Won't play used games without a large fee, has to be connected to the internet everyday, costs more than the PS4, kinect has to be plugged in or the system won't work....it is like they arn't even trying to please gamers.

[youtube]uI__nRSvzxY[/youtube]


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 12, 2013)

MojoRison said:


>


----------



## Trousers (Jun 12, 2013)

You gamers know what girls are, right?
They are the things you will never touch.


----------



## Trousers (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Jun 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;TT0Q-cPHfXw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TT0Q-cPHfXw[/video]


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jun 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;Zrvq3wA8FVI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zrvq3wA8FVI[/video]


----------



## Sativied (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 12, 2013)

.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 13, 2013)

How absolutely smooth he was. 

[video=youtube;3jcOdfMlgi4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jcOdfMlgi4[/video]


----------



## silasraven (Jun 13, 2013)

yeah not to mention how smooth he was for those little boys as well.thank god he was killed.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 13, 2013)

silasraven said:


> yeah not to mention how smooth he was for those little boys as well.thank god he was killed.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 13, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


>


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 13, 2013)

[youtube]JvZ4f_Pnk7M[/youtube]


----------



## silasraven (Jun 13, 2013)

back seat driver


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## potpimp (Jun 13, 2013)

I love the smell of the ban hammer in the morning.


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 14, 2013)

potpimp said:


> i love the smell of the ban hammer in the morning.
> 
> View attachment 2698449


ha!&#8203;!!!!!!!


----------



## sohighifly (Jun 14, 2013)

Not on the dollar menu....


----------



## Medical Grade (Jun 14, 2013)

Trousers said:


> You gamers know what girls are, right?
> They are the things you will never touch.


Quit eating your corn flakes with cat piss every morning. All your posts are negative, ill informed, garbage


----------



## sohighifly (Jun 14, 2013)

10 character limittttt


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 14, 2013)

......................


----------



## playallnite (Jun 14, 2013)

Sativied said:


>


Hitlers not allowed to get Springsteen tickets


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 14, 2013)

Trousers said:


> You gamers know what girls are, right?
> They are the things you will never touch.





Shake em like a Polaroid Picture...


----------



## Bombur (Jun 14, 2013)

Trousers said:


> You gamers know what girls are, right?
> They are the things you will never touch.


What do video games have to do with getting girls? Nothing.


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## Trousers (Jun 15, 2013)

Bombur said:


> What do video games have to do with getting girls? Nothing.


I am sorry you are unable to comprehend the context in which that was posted.


----------



## herbose (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Sativied (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 15, 2013)

....................


----------



## herbose (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 15, 2013)

...................


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 15, 2013)

Here's a link if it doesn't load. http://daly-tribe.com/Humor/if_celebrities_moved.htm

If Celebrities Moved to Oklahoma


Britney Spears




Ashley Simpson





Cameron Diaz





Michael Douglas & Catherine Zeta Jones





The Beckhams





Gwen Steffani





Hillary Duff





Jennifer Aniston





Jennifer Lopez & Mark Anthony





Johnny Depp





John Travolta





Mary Kate & Ashley Olsen





Pamela Anderson





Paris Hilton





Sarah Jessica Parker





Sharon Stone





Tara Reid





Tom Cruise





Courtesy of  www.planethiltron.com


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Skuxx (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Jun 15, 2013)

this one cracked me up


----------



## herbose (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 16, 2013)

View attachment 2701305


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 16, 2013)

.


View attachment 2701330


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 16, 2013)

"Have you ever seen a twenty dollar bill all crumpled up?" asked the wife.



"No," I said.



She gave me a sexy little smile, slowly reached into her cleavage and pulled out a crumpled twenty dollar bill.





"Have you ever seen a fifty dollar bill all crumpled up?" she asked.



"No," I said.



She gave me another sexy little smile, seductively reached into her panties and pulled out a crumpled fifty dollar bill.





"Now," she said, "Have you ever seen $30,000.00 dollars all crumpled up?"



"No," I said, intrigued.



"Well, go and take a quick look in the garage.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 16, 2013)

let's see if this works.........




 cof


----------



## mr2shim (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;OLMNlcI2n5g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLMNlcI2n5g&amp;feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 17, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=p08_KlTKP50

This doesn't seem possible.


----------



## herbose (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 17, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=WQO-aOdJLiw


----------



## herbose (Jun 17, 2013)

Being a nazi can be tough.


----------



## herbose (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## silasraven (Jun 17, 2013)

hey man i like the ticky tacky house with llights. i want that for me and my kids


----------



## herbose (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 17, 2013)

Stare at this for 30 seconds then look at your hand.
It only works if the gif is spinning.


----------



## herbose (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 17, 2013)

Photo from latest North Korean missile launch.


----------



## ricky1lung (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 17, 2013)

.................


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## silasraven (Jun 17, 2013)

arts and craft for the kids on humbolt care clinic monday threw thursday 9 am -3 20( fuck no we dont want you kids around for 420)


----------



## neosapien (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 18, 2013)

Head's Up, Stand Clear. Firing X-Wing Cat 4......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 18, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> View attachment 2684458




borrowed for my bosses birthday!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## Indagrow (Jun 18, 2013)

Badasssss.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hahaha!! The little guy all decked out! Haha.. he is just 2 cool.. lol.. and haha check out the little boy that ended up getting a rim job off the dog! Ewww God!!


----------



## mewk69 (Jun 18, 2013)

Russell Brand, making a mockery of the joke the US like to call 'current affairs'.

[video=youtube;ADJhErmJuoQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=ADJhErmJuoQ[/video]


----------



## herbose (Jun 19, 2013)

A father buys a lie detector robot that slaps people when they lie.
 He decides to test it out at dinner one night.

 The father asks his son what he did that day.
 The son says, "I did some schoolwork."
 The robot slaps the son.

 The son says, "Ok, Ok. I was at a friend's house watching movies."
 Dad asks, "What movie did you watch ?"
 Son says, "Toy Story."
 The robot slaps the son.

 Son says, "Ok, Ok we were watching porn."

 Dad says, "What?
 At your age I didn't even know what porn was."
 The robot slaps the father.

 Mom laughs and says, "Well he certainly is your son ."
 The robot slaps the mother.

 End of Story


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 19, 2013)

A man calls home to his wife and says, Honey, I have been asked to fly to Canada
with my boss and several of his friends for fishing. We'll be gone for a long weekend.
This is a good opportunity for me to get that promotion I've been wanting, so could you
please pack enough clothes for a 3-day weekend? .... And, also, would you get
out my rod and tackle box from the attic? We're leaving at 4:30 pm from the
office and I will swing by the house to pick my things up. Oh! And please pack
my new navy blue silk pyjamas."

The wife thinks this sounds a bit odd, but, being the good wife, she does exactly what her husband asks.

Following the long weekend, he comes home a little tired, but, otherwise, looking good.
The wife welcomes him home and asks if he caught many fish.

He says, 'Yes! Lots of Walleyes, some Bass, and a few Pike He says, "But why didn't you pack
my new blue silk pyjamas like I asked you to do?"

The wife replies, I did. They're in your tackle box


----------



## herbose (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 19, 2013)

"Well ma'm........you won't need this anymore."


----------



## herbose (Jun 19, 2013)

Peter Griffin?


----------



## silasraven (Jun 19, 2013)

^^^no just some dude, just a dude.


----------



## herbose (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Medical Grade (Jun 19, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> Head's Up, Stand Clear. Firing X-Wing Cat 4......


can we get this over on the ancient aliens thread?


----------



## herbose (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 19, 2013)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMcs4zPR-gg


----------



## herbose (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 19, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMcs4zPR-gg


That was strange.


----------



## herbose (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Total Head (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## 34you (Jun 20, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pw42uhVUY0M&feature=youtu.be&t=2m3s


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 20, 2013)

Ten Characters


----------



## ricky1lung (Jun 20, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;sCWyNmv0M3U]http://youtu.be/sCWyNmv0M3U[/video]


----------



## TigerClock (Jun 20, 2013)

34you said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pw42uhVUY0M&feature=youtu.be&t=2m3s


Dafuq? Did I just see?!


----------



## ricky1lung (Jun 20, 2013)

TigerClock said:


> Dafuq? Did I just see?!


Uh, yeah what you said.
F'n strange.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 20, 2013)

ricky1lung said:


> [video=youtube_share;sCWyNmv0M3U]http://youtu.be/sCWyNmv0M3U[/video]


lol someone posted this a couple months ago.

I also like the birth one.


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Trousers (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Trousers (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 20, 2013)

It is good to have an end to journey toward, but it is the journey that matters, in the end. 
&#8213; Ernest Hemingway



Oh and this (&#9673;_&#9673


----------



## silasraven (Jun 21, 2013)

ever wonder why you put a sock on a cats head and it will do anything to get it off, give it on O2 mask and he aint going anywhere for a couple of hours. same thing you get when a plane takes a dive.


----------



## gioua (Jun 21, 2013)

ouch


----------



## silasraven (Jun 21, 2013)

coast gaurd on illigals. i love this dudes dive into the water.


----------



## silasraven (Jun 21, 2013)

justin B is a crack head!!!!!


----------



## silasraven (Jun 21, 2013)

.........................................................................


----------



## Trousers (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## curious old fart (Jun 21, 2013)

​
*TOOLS AND HOW TO USE THEM*








*SKILL SAW**:*
*A portable cutting tool used to make boards too short.*






*BELT SANDER**:*
*An electric sanding tool commonly used to convert minor touch-up jobs into major refinishing jobs.*






*WIRE WHEEL**:*
*Cleans paint off bolts and then throws them somewhere under the workbench with the speed of light. **Also removes fingerprints and hard-earned calluses from fingers in about the time it takes you to say, 'Oh shit'.*







*DRILL PRESS:*
*A tall upright machine useful for suddenly snatching flat metal bar stock out of your hands so that it smacks you in the chest and flings your beer across the room, denting the freshly-painted project which you had carefully set in the corner where nothing could get to it.*






*Channel Locks:*
*Used to round off bolt heads. Sometimes used in the creation of blood-blisters.*






*HACKSAW:*
*One of a family of cutting tools built on the Ouija board principle... It transforms human energy into a crooked, unpredictable motion, and the more you attempt to influence its course, the more dismal your future becomes.*







*VISE-GRIPS:*
*Generally used after pliers to completely round off bolt heads. If nothing else is available, they can also be used to transfer intense welding heat to the palm of your hand.*







*OXYACETYLENE TORCH:*
*Used almost entirely for igniting various flammable objects in your shop and creating a fire. Also handy for igniting the grease inside the wheel hub out of which you want to remove a bearing race.*






*TABLE SAW:*
*A large stationary power tool commonly used to launch wood projectiles for testing wall integrity.*

*Very effective for digit removal !!*







*HYDRAULIC FLOOR JACK:*
*Used for lowering an automobile to the ground after you have installed your new brake shoes, trapping the jack handle firmly under the bumper.*







*BAND SAW:*
*A large stationary power saw primarily used by most shops to cut large pieces into smaller pieces that more easily fit into the trash after you cut on the inside of the line instead of the outside edge.*






*TWO-TON ENGINE HOIST:*
*A tool for testing the maximum tensile strength of all the crap you forgot to disconnect.*







*PHILLIPS SCREWDRIVER:*
*Normally used to stab the vacuum seals under lids or for opening old-style paper-and-tin oil cans and splashing oil on your shirt; but can also be used, as the name implies, to strip out Phillips screw heads.*







*STRAIGHT SCREWDRIVER:*
*A tool for opening paint cans. Sometimes used to convert common slotted screws into non-removable screws and butchering your palms.*







*PRY BAR:*
*A tool used to crumple the metal surrounding that clip or bracket you needed to remove in order to replace a 50 cent part.*







*PVC PIPE CUTTER:*
*A tool used to make plastic pipe too short.*






*HAMMER:*
*Originally employed as a weapon of war, the hammer nowadays is used as a kind of divining rod to locate the most expensive parts adjacent the object we are trying to hit.*







*UTILITY KNIFE:*
*Used to open and slice through the contents of cardboard cartons delivered to your front door. Works particularly well on contents such as seats, vinyl records, liquids in plastic bottles, collector magazines, refund checks, and rubber or plastic parts. Especially useful for slicing work clothes, but only while in use.*

*SON OF A BITCH TOOL:*
*Any handy tool that you grab and throw across the garage while yelling 'Son of a bitch' at the top of your lungs. It is also, most often, the next tool that you will need.  cof*




​














​




​








​


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 21, 2013)

&#9760;&#9760;&#9760;&#9760;&#9789;&#10026;&#9790;&#9760;&#9760;&#9760;&#9760;


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## mewk69 (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## ricky1lung (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 23, 2013)

Fun with gramps.


----------



## herbose (Jun 23, 2013)

[h=2]Fuck you, I&#8217;ll drive to your house and shoot you with a bow and arrow then cut your throat and then go to a church and give double handjobs.[/h]






​


----------



## herbose (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 23, 2013)

&#9484;&#1055;&#9488;(&#9673;_&#9673&#9484;&#1055;&#9488;








































Options


ShareSendLike


Things That Make This Witch Cackle Volume 2
76 of 80


​​


​


----------



## gioua (Jun 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;6AZNb-UpwNU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AZNb-UpwNU[/video]


effing LOVE auto tune from the news..


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 24, 2013)

[youtube]WGcI0mb33VA[/youtube]


----------



## herbose (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 25, 2013)

Meanwhile, in Utah.....


----------



## herbose (Jun 25, 2013)

Dedicated to his craft......


----------



## herbose (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Trousers (Jun 25, 2013)

If you are drowning and there is a dog drowning nearby, you better hang on until I save the dog first.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Jun 25, 2013)

"Super-Nova"


----------



## herbose (Jun 25, 2013)

Can you see the blind guy?


----------



## herbose (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## learning05 (Jun 26, 2013)

Lmao 

View attachment 2714035


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 26, 2013)

................


----------



## kinetic (Jun 26, 2013)

bump biddy bump


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Jun 26, 2013)

have a nice day


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 26, 2013)

what we can look forward to.........[video=youtube_share;4U1ShwjleSE]http://youtu.be/4U1ShwjleSE[/video]....... cof


----------



## kush fario (Jun 26, 2013)

bump slow here latley


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 27, 2013)

The Force is Strong with this One.


----------



## theQuetzalcoatl (Jun 27, 2013)

If that dildo has the force, does that automatically make it rape?


----------



## herbose (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 27, 2013)

Not funny but so true.


----------



## herbose (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## TalonToker (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 27, 2013)

Faceplant


----------



## herbose (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## A Bloke Down The Pub (Jun 27, 2013)

Gigglesome!


----------



## herbose (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Jun 27, 2013)

10 characters.


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jun 27, 2013)

*10 characters*


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Sativied (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## kinetic (Jun 27, 2013)

Sativied, that pic makes my fatherly insticts kick in and want to make it all better.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 28, 2013)

Here's a pic of two assholes sucking the seat's.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 28, 2013)

Naa they all dip alittle when the first go off the deck.  But they don't float worth a daym..


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 28, 2013)

Ten Character's


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jun 28, 2013)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Logges (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## Medical Grade (Jun 29, 2013)

BIZARRE said:


>


Because, sometimes a hallmark card, just does not say enough.


----------



## sohighifly (Jun 29, 2013)

oopsies..


----------



## herbose (Jun 29, 2013)

And then Budda says to the hot dog vendor:
"Make me one with everything."


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Jun 29, 2013)

"Sup facebook, we hangin out and puttin condoms on eachother"


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Jun 29, 2013)

Every time you buy more beer than you actually need>>>


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Jun 29, 2013)

* Republicans*


republicans worse nightmare



liberal trying to be 'mericun


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 29, 2013)

Mwahaha,,,,mwahahahahaha


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Jun 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;RCRNJfvfEfg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCRNJfvfEfg[/video]


----------



## gioua (Jun 30, 2013)

This looks just like my dog too







I would be afraid of this carnival ride


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jun 30, 2013)

gioua said:


> I would be afraid of this carnival ride


lol its a trebuchet, midevil siege weapon


edit, actually looking closer that is one fucking scary ride lmfao


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 30, 2013)

If I saw some one doing this I'm afraid I'd have to kick that dude in the nuts as hard as I could!!!


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 1, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> If I saw some one doing this I'm afraid I'd have to kick that dude in the nuts as hard as I could!!!


Me to Bro
........................


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2013)

that is kinda fucked up. think it's a chick by the nails. hope that pup grows up to chomp her nose off.

EDIT: wtf was she doing to find that she could do that in the first place?!!?


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Jul 1, 2013)

to be fair, miniature pinscher's are awful little dogs, like chihuahua's.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 1, 2013)

Omgwtfbbq Indicaman said:


> to be fair, miniature pinscher's are awful little dogs, like chihuahua's.


You mind telling me what "to be fair" means. The bitch is chocking it and darn near blowing its eyes out of it's sockets show me fair.


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 1, 2013)

would anyone be complaining if it was a cat?


----------



## silasraven (Jul 1, 2013)

ten characters...........


----------



## justlearning73 (Jul 1, 2013)

Cats? I have no problems with cats you just have to lead them a bit is all.


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 1, 2013)

justlearning73 said:


> Cats? I have no problems with cats you just have to lead them a bit is all.


as in Pb or as in guide? I agree with only one.


----------



## justlearning73 (Jul 1, 2013)

LOL as in target. I have no problem with inside cats but hate the ones that irresponisble owners just let run. Cats (domesticated)are bad for the ecosystem. Look at Hawaii. They are loosing alot of their fanna due to free range cats killing the natural pollinators as well as poisening the ground with their waste. The big Cats (including the smaller wild bobs and what not)belong and have a place in the ecosystem. I have had cats as pets before. They were inside only.


----------



## A Bloke Down The Pub (Jul 1, 2013)

*THE* cat video of the year! 

[video=youtube;bkcIllFdp7U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkcIllFdp7U[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jul 1, 2013)

Ordering a Pizza in 2015


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 2, 2013)

justlearning73 said:


> Cats? I have no problems with cats you just have to lead them a bit is all.


dogs have masters...


cats have slaves.


----------



## silasraven (Jul 2, 2013)

Twistyman said:


> dogs have masters...
> 
> 
> cats have slaves.


a dog is a beggar who will eat his puke 
a cat is sophisticated and hygienic


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 2, 2013)

silasraven said:


> a dog is a beggar who will eat his puke
> a cat is sophisticated and hygienic



Cats are scared.

Dogs are brave.


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 2, 2013)

cats are for cat lovers, dogs are for humans


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 2, 2013)

Eddie Torres, extra Testicle anyone remember that name?Which Movie?


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 2, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> Eddie Torres, extra Testicle anyone remember that name?Which Movie?


[video=youtube_share;bakm4v54pBI]http://youtu.be/bakm4v54pBI[/video]


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Jul 2, 2013)

Motherfucking trumpet!


----------



## dux (Jul 2, 2013)

Cats shit in a box In the house.dogs shit where they're trained to(OUTSIDE)..


----------



## silasraven (Jul 2, 2013)

dux said:


> Cats shit in a box In the house.dogs shit where they're trained to(OUTSIDE)..


dogs piss on a carpet and tuck tail between the legs when you yell. cats are trained to shit in a box because their smart. a dog will eat its shit, cats wont. cats refuse to unclean, dogs will sit in their shit and filth, never will a cats sleeping area be dirty, kid you not.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 2, 2013)

I hate cats I got 1 that makes it hard to use a sink...


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 2, 2013)

silasraven said:


> dogs piss on a carpet and tuck tail between the legs when you yell. cats are trained to shit in a box because their smart. a dog will eat its shit, cats wont. cats refuse to unclean, dogs will sit in their shit and filth, never will a cats sleeping area be dirty, kid you not.[/
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> All the bad things you meantioned are trainable actions. Dogs need alot of attention when they're really young but if you teach them early, they can be perfection, just depends on what you want out of an animal, I just find cats boring compared to.dogs.


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 2, 2013)

Also, cats are waaaaaaay harder to correct bad behavior, especially inside cats. Last one I had he would knock shit over on purpose and never listened when I repeatedly told him to get down off the counters. He wouldn't move until I'd stand up, fucking dicks cats are.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Total Head (Jul 2, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> Also, cats are waaaaaaay harder to correct bad behavior, especially inside cats. Last one I had he would knock shit over on purpose and never listened when I repeatedly told him to get down off the counters. He wouldn't move until I'd stand up, fucking dicks cats are.


you don't train cats. cats train you.


















edit: i have no idea why that picture is so big


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 2, 2013)

Total Head said:


> you don't train cats. cats train you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe in Russia.


----------



## smokajoe (Jul 2, 2013)

poor dog, damn ass hole kitty.......


----------



## slowandsteady (Jul 3, 2013)

giddy up


----------



## gioua (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Jul 3, 2013)

silasraven said:


> dogs piss on a carpet and tuck tail between the legs when you yell. cats are trained to shit in a box because their smart. a dog will eat its shit, cats wont. cats refuse to unclean, dogs will sit in their shit and filth, never will a cats sleeping area be dirty, kid you not.


you sure bout that?


----------



## herbose (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 3, 2013)

herbose said:


>


Haha car brands. Most people don't even know that the Honda Accord and Toyota Camry are two of the most "American" cars out there.

http://builthere.us/how-american-is-my-car/


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## hzbodin (Jul 3, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> If I saw some one doing this I'm afraid I'd have to kick that dude in the nuts as hard as I could!!!


all you guys are being ultra sensitive, damn. Thats something you do with a dog, i do it all the time with my boston terrier mix. Granted she didn't do it the right way but they don't choke(as long as you dont blow od and hold their mouth closed) the air comes outta the mouth. People do it cause its hilarious and makes a funny noise if you have a dog with massive lips. [video=youtube;vrWpLnfSCjM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrWpLnfSCjM[/video]


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jul 3, 2013)

10 characters.


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 3, 2013)

^^that takes enormous balls. cn


----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Total Head (Jul 3, 2013)

Jer La Mota said:


> View attachment 2724160




i want to play a game with those things so bad. i don't care that i suck at soccer and don't know the rules. that's just a good time.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2013)

paint by numbers Ray Mears!


----------



## Belle of Buds (Jul 4, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I hate cats I got 1 that makes it hard to use a sink...


Having extra sinks doesn't help either...


----------



## gioua (Jul 4, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> paint by numbers Ray Mears!


Ray Mears kicks ass!


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 5, 2013)

bump


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 5, 2013)

[youtube]AMXLAK6Ynfc[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 5, 2013)

Jer La Mota said:


> View attachment 2724138
> 
> View attachment 2724141


Loved that one and this one. Haha, got you - you son of


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> ^^that takes enormous toruses (tori). cn


 Fixed that for you!


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 5, 2013)

View attachment 2726251

Someone please give this a subtitle for See4


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 5, 2013)

View attachment 2726252

View attachment 2726253

View attachment 2726254

View attachment 2726255

View attachment 2726256


----------



## mr2shim (Jul 5, 2013)

Omgwtfbbq Indicaman said:


> Motherfucking trumpet!View attachment 2722712


Not sure if serious but that's a saxophone.


----------



## mewk69 (Jul 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;5pidokakU4I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pidokakU4I[/video]


----------



## mewk69 (Jul 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;N_DjsmkD1fw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_DjsmkD1fw[/video]


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jul 6, 2013)

bump


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 6, 2013)

Awww, talking dog wants a kitten. 


[video=youtube;NBbHRaNNBuY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=NBbHRaNNBuY#at=31[/video]


----------



## gioua (Jul 6, 2013)

LOL 21 sec mark.. I looked at the snakes.. 

Snakes? oh,.. blah..


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 6, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Fixed that for you!


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 6, 2013)

silasraven said:


> ...a dog will eat its shit, cats wont...


So what you are saying is, dogs will clean up their own mess, while a cat will not...


----------



## silasraven (Jul 6, 2013)

Dirty Harry said:


> So what you are saying is, dogs will clean up their own mess, while a cat will not...


nice twist of words,,,,, cants wont degrade themselves to eating waste.


----------



## JustCoasting (Jul 6, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that is kinda fucked up. think it's a chick by the nails. hope that pup grows up to chomp her nose off.
> 
> EDIT: wtf was she doing to find that she could do that in the first place?!!?


She obviously likes to blow.


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 6, 2013)

silasraven said:


> nice twist of words,,,,, cants wont degrade themselves to eating waste.


Easily avoidable if trained early.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 6, 2013)

silasraven said:


> nice twist of words,,,,, cants wont degrade themselves to eating waste.


You may be right, but when prepared correctly, they taste just like pork. The Asians got that down decades ago. If you ever eaten at an Asian market, I mean old school Asian market, not the commercial fake ones...You have probably eaten a cat and didn't even know it. They are PETA...Pretty Edible And Tasty Animals.


----------



## kinetic (Jul 6, 2013)

silasraven said:


> nice twist of words,,,,, cants wont degrade themselves to eating waste.


Ever seen a barn cat and its kittens? The mother will eat the kittens poop so they are not as easily found by predators. Cats will and do eat poop


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 6, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Ever seen a barn cat and its kittens? The mother will eat the kittens poop so they are not as easily found by predators. Cats will and do eat poop


Didn't know that, I was actually about to post something similar about when mothers eat their.young if they prematurely die, but I never heard of a cat doing that so wasn't worth it,.wouldn't think about them eating the poop tho.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;YsojqPMkGTs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsojqPMkGTs[/video]


Uh, haven't checked in here for a while, is Trousers ok?


----------



## herbose (Jul 7, 2013)

Pot dealer.


----------



## herbose (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 7, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> [video=youtube;YsojqPMkGTs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsojqPMkGTs[/video]
> 
> 
> Uh, haven't checked in here for a while, is Trousers ok?


[youtube]1ZnJ9bhhG_g[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 7, 2013)

Oh God what kids say. 

[video=youtube;0rbMHLDY1pA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rbMHLDY1pA[/video]


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 7, 2013)

Now let me tell you: if you're ever ridin' down in south of Texas, 
Decide to stop an' drink some Colorado Kool-Aid, 
An' maybe talk to some Mexicans, 
An' you get the urge to get a little tough, 
Better make damn sure you got your knife proof ear-muff. 
[video=youtube;Fof0FeJgjnY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fof0FeJgjnY&amp;feature=share&amp;list=PL9AFD8908E 393B41F[/video]
LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jul 7, 2013)

View attachment 2728896


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## TalonToker (Jul 7, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> Oh God what kids say.
> 
> [video=youtube;0rbMHLDY1pA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rbMHLDY1pA[/video]


What kids say? lol Hell, that's all I ever seem to hear from women my age, and I'm.....46! Oh sure, sometimes it's something other than a job that they need, but it's always something and to me they always sound exactly like that little girl.

I know, I know, if that's all I ever hear, than perhaps the real problem is me. Blah, blah, blah. lol


----------



## gioua (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 7, 2013)

^^ Hotlinks blocked. "please go to funnyjunk to view this image" ~sad~ cn


----------



## Logges (Jul 7, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> ^^ Hotlinks blocked. "please go to funnyjunk to view this image" ~sad~ cn


you can right click on each image then hit "view image"
if you click "view image" with the scroll wheel (or Ctrl + click) it will open in another tab.

just in case


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 7, 2013)

Heheheheheeeee!


----------



## Trousers (Jul 8, 2013)

The Axis of awesome stole the idea for their video.



here is the original:

[video=youtube;JdxkVQy7QLM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdxkVQy7QLM[/video]



no one gives a shit about your opinion of cats and dogs.


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 8, 2013)

Trousers said:


> The Axis of awesome stole the idea for their video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't that the crux of the video? Everybody stole it. Thousands and thousands of people dating back to since music began.


----------



## Trousers (Jul 8, 2013)

It was a comedic observation made first (as far as I can tell) by Rob Paravonian. 
Later axis of awesome made the same observation. 

(Both videos have already been posted in this thread)

The crux of the video is that people us the same chords and progression over and over. 
Pointing it out in an artistic and funny way is different.


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 8, 2013)

I don't think all those people independently came up with the same progression, nor was it a secret. I would be willing to bet that neither of those videos is original in their observation. Pachabel was dead in 1706, you really think no one made that observation before that dude? Even though thousands of people have used that progression to create songs in the mean time?

I have serious doubts that pachabel didn't steal the progression too.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 8, 2013)

Didn't know where to put this one so I put it here. Enjoy, the blues sung like nobodies business by a kid. 

[video=youtube;F1pwnb0NpQw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1pwnb0NpQw[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;xywxAR496j0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xywxAR496j0[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;RxiLfMQkDJc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxiLfMQkDJc[/video]


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 8, 2013)

Stop.posting old vids ><


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 8, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> Stop.posting old vids ><



stop posting


----------



## beardo (Jul 8, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEAKsaQOCpQ
[youtube]mEAKsaQOCpQ[/youtube]


----------



## beardo (Jul 8, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHmvkRoEowc
[youtube]kHmvkRoEowc[/youtube]


----------



## beardo (Jul 8, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gc65NC44dSk
[youtube]Gc65NC44dSk[/youtube]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 9, 2013)

Trousers said:


> Pointing it out in an artistic and funny way is different.


is the light of the sun actuall yin reality different when seen though a red filter or is it just perception . . . . .. 

and that video sucks . . . and ya nothing is original . . .welcome to infinite variations


----------



## gioua (Jul 9, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> Didn't know where to put this one so I put it here. Enjoy, the blues sung like nobodies business by a kid.
> 
> [video=youtube;F1pwnb0NpQw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1pwnb0NpQw[/video]


damn! That kid was good... once his voice gets a bit deeper and raspier he will give em a run for their money for sure..


----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 9, 2013)

[h=2]The guy in the wheelchair is Jeff Bauman. He lost both legs during the Boston Marathon bombings on April 15[/h]






[h=2]Here he is after his surgeries[/h]    

   

[h=2]Doctors measured his range of hip and leg motion[/h]






[h=2]Bauman examining one of his new prosthetic legs for the first time.[/h]






[h=2]Hanging out with friends[/h]    

[h=2]First steps! Congrats!!![/h]


----------



## Trousers (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Trousers (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## guy incognito (Jul 9, 2013)

Your inbox is full trousers. I can't send you a PM.


----------



## Trousers (Jul 9, 2013)

So you posted here?


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 9, 2013)

Can you suggest a better way to contact you and let you know?


----------



## Trousers (Jul 9, 2013)

I suggest you don't contact me.


----------



## Trousers (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## kinetic (Jul 9, 2013)

why you so mad today trousers?


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 9, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> stop posting


I could eat a bowl of alphabet soup and shit out a smarter statement than that.


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 9, 2013)

autistic austin said:


> i could eat a bowl of alphabet soup and shit out a smarter statement than that.



lololololololol


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Jul 9, 2013)

10 characters.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 9, 2013)

Jer La Mota said:


> View attachment 2731206
> 10 characters.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 9, 2013)

Who would have ever though huh?!


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 9, 2013)

guy incognito said:


> full trousers.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 10, 2013)

Trousers said:


> I suggest you don't contact me.


ditto , please keep your filth on the board and out of my inbox

also you post are not funny but i guess that is what makes them hilarious


----------



## Belle of Buds (Jul 10, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> I could eat a bowl of alphabet soup and shit out a smarter statement than that.


Now THAT would be an interesting video... just saying

<Crawling back behind my rock now...>


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 10, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> ditto , please keep your filth on the board and out of my inbox


I never sent anything to your box. I replied to a PM that trousers sent me.


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 10, 2013)

For a stoner website, you people argue way too often, maybe you should start growing some stronger stuff, you know, what actual stoners smoke?


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 10, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> For a stoner website, you people argue way too often, maybe you should start growing some stronger stuff, you know, what actual stoners smoke?


Funny picture bro.


----------



## bestbuds09 (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 10, 2013)

Jesus you are a dick!


----------



## Trousers (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## kush fario (Jul 10, 2013)

herbose said:


>


awesome!


----------



## herbose (Jul 10, 2013)

A golfer is cupping his hand to scoop water from a Highland burn on the St Andrews course.

A groundskeeper shouts: "Dinnae drink tha waater! Et's foo a cow $hite an pish!"

The golfer replies: "My Good fellow, I'm from England. Could you repeat that for me, in English!?"

The keeper replies: "I said, use two hands - you'll spill less that way!"


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## hzbodin (Jul 10, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


>


[video=youtube;9bpPxUQKQBc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bpPxUQKQBc[/video]

..........


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## The Wise Man (Jul 11, 2013)

dammit - this is the end. someone post something funny - quick.


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jul 11, 2013)

10 characters


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jul 11, 2013)

10 characters.


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jul 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;FtcCvH9hDFI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtcCvH9hDFI&amp;feature=player_embedded#at=18[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jul 12, 2013)

Breaking news!.....first recorded photobomb discovered!


----------



## herbose (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## *BUDS (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## DonPepe (Jul 12, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


>



Is that video evidence from the Zimmerman trial?


----------



## Bombur (Jul 12, 2013)

DonPepe said:


> Is that video evidence from the Zimmerman trial?


LOL so wrong but so funny..


----------



## neosapien (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## BluJayz (Jul 12, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


>


She fetals up and gets her ass kicked LOLOL


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 12, 2013)

you know they're just kidding. And should someone berate me for no pic, well ~pic~. cn


----------



## Trousers (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## justlearning73 (Jul 13, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


Oh man thats just wrong......LOL


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jul 13, 2013)

*10 characters.*


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jul 13, 2013)

10 characters.


----------



## kush fario (Jul 13, 2013)

gta 5 looks boss


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 13, 2013)

justlearning73 said:


> Oh man thats just wrong......LOL


SWING BATTER BATTER BATTER SWING! And it is a line drive!


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## justlearning73 (Jul 14, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 2736098
> 
> Man I love this one. Cracks me up everytime I see it. Thanks Winterwomen. You made my morning.


----------



## bestbuds09 (Jul 14, 2013)

[youtube]rFwNfbsPny0[/youtube]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 14, 2013)

THANK YOU. I heard of the error video, and I know and accept the names were in error, BUT DAMN THAT IS SOME FUNNY CHIT!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 14, 2013)

Was it not the move, "The Anchorman, where the actor would read what ever was on the teleprompter"...Hell, It was an Obama moment!


----------



## neosapien (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 15, 2013)

Seems legit.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 15, 2013)

[youtube]mVtSK6LcLyY[/youtube]


----------



## herbose (Jul 15, 2013)

Which building is closer?


----------



## JustCoasting (Jul 15, 2013)

bestbuds09 said:


> [youtube]rFwNfbsPny0[/youtube]


This is, by far, the funniest thing I've seen in a long while. And that the NTSB confirmed the names makes this even more hilarious. I saw this here before I went to work and laughed and smiled all day. This prank was absolutely brilliant!


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 15, 2013)

Russian dash cams [video=youtube_share;5RAaW_1FzYg]http://youtu.be/5RAaW_1FzYg[/video] cof


----------



## herbose (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jul 16, 2013)

I was home a couple weeks ago and my dogs were in our fenced in back yard
doing whatever dogs do when no one is paying attention to them.
I'm just watching TV when I hear a knock on the door. I go over and open the door and there's
a cop standing there. He says, "Hello, I'm Officer Jackson. Have your dogs been in your backyard all day?"

I tell him that they've been out there for 2 or 3 hours and ask if everything is ok.
He says they received reports of some dogs in my neighbourhood chasing kids on their bikes.
He was called to come find the dogs in question.

I simply explained to him that it couldn't be my dogs, as neither of them own bikes.


----------



## herbose (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## Julius Caesar (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jul 16, 2013)

.......................


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 16, 2013)

&#9484;&#1055;&#9488;(&#9673;_&#9673&#9484;&#1055;&#9488;


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 17, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


>


I guess that is one was to scare away the damn gofers...Kind of risky as they can bite...But I had girlfriends who dragged teeth...CARRY ON!


----------



## jcdws602 (Jul 17, 2013)

[youtube]wkXDGp-2im4[/youtube]


Dogs RULE! stank ass cats boo!!


----------



## silasraven (Jul 17, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;hzhRFkeoUCE]http://youtu.be/hzhRFkeoUCE[/video]fuck your dog yo


----------



## TigerClock (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 17, 2013)

Good guys are everywhere in every profession. [video=youtube;KMYrIi_Mt8A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMYrIi_Mt8A[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 17, 2013)

If you're a parent then the last one you'll understand the father's anguish and joy. [video=youtube;AmEWsU-C1a8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmEWsU-C1a8[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 17, 2013)

ok, how the f do you download pictures to riu using windows 8? I pick out the picture I want to download but no insert button, am I doing something wrong? I know, I know you guys aren't the geek squad but I just got a new computer, yep, I spilled a whole glass of ice t on my old laptop a couple of days ago. BTW, Window 8 sucks.


----------



## hzbodin (Jul 17, 2013)

^You'll get used to it and learn to love it, trust me.


----------



## dangledo (Jul 17, 2013)

right click. copy. right click. save as


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 17, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> ok, how the f do you download pictures to riu using windows 8? I pick out the picture I want to download but no insert button, am I doing something wrong? I know, I know you guys aren't the geek squad but I just got a new computer, yep, I spilled a whole glass of ice t on my old laptop a couple of days ago. BTW, Window 8 sucks.


I've modded my approach of late. I now "Save Image Location", ctrl+V and add (img) and (/img) tags but with the square brackets. cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 18, 2013)

Test, this is a test. Can you see it?


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jul 18, 2013)

^^ yes I can


----------



## silasraven (Jul 18, 2013)

eww gross, how can anyone let that chick just stand there and not kick her out. i had a job once at a theatre and this lady walks in with barley anything on and the manager ever said " well we can't do anything".


----------



## Julius Caesar (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## mehrific (Jul 18, 2013)

when you see someones colas better than yours


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 18, 2013)

Lol, those vics are finally dieng off but the Chargers are even scarier.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 18, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> Lol, those vics are finally dieng off but the Chargers are even scarier.


hate those things.. plastic backseats are uncomfy


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 18, 2013)

Ten Fukn Character's.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 19, 2013)

am I right, ladies, am I right?


----------



## silasraven (Jul 19, 2013)

no because some men like shopping and would never hunt with the game warden.not to mention most of the chicks(some are married) on here are one night stands kinda gals....gross.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 19, 2013)

silasraven said:


> no because some men like shopping and would never hunt with the game warden.not to mention most of the chicks(some are married) on here are one night stands kinda gals....gross.


I love food shopping with coupons, I get a kick out of saving more money than I spend. When I do go I have savings in the 50-75+%, when hubby comes along it drops to about 20-30%. For instances, I went to CVS the bill came to $10.38 after coupons and money back I paid $2.54. Gotta love coupons. Maybe couponers are sluts, too. hmmm. Where's the hotel? Does the hotel have a discount?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 19, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> am I right, ladies, am I right?









Sorry Winter


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 19, 2013)

When you see it


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 19, 2013)

this one is cool


----------



## Julius Caesar (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 19, 2013)

Shit! This was probably taken in FLA


----------



## TigerClock (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 19, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> am I right, ladies, am I right?


Some in the Warden Class have more game than others.  cn


----------



## herbose (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## silasraven (Jul 20, 2013)

ten letters that never existed


----------



## herbose (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## zhn0k (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 21, 2013)

Every time i try to upload a pic a red circle with a white exclamation point pops up and won't let me post....grrr.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 21, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Every time i try to upload a pic a red circle with a white exclamation point pops up and won't let me post....grrr.


Post a pic of it? cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 21, 2013)

I've had a problem posting and writing things for weeks now.


----------



## bestbuds09 (Jul 21, 2013)

The New olympics sport..............



[youtube]LdK5uycgB4s[/youtube]



[youtube]QWYII-BTlQU[/youtube]


[youtube]_UCh7XE1yy4[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## sunni (Jul 21, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/support/692178-known-issues-bugs-july-13-a.html


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 21, 2013)

bestbuds09 said:


> [youtube]_UCh7XE1yy4[/youtube]


This made me laugh pretty hard.


----------



## Trousers (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## smokajoe (Jul 22, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Every time i try to upload a pic a red circle with a white exclamation point pops up and won't let me post....grrr.


pics or did not happen bro!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 22, 2013)

Autobot's Stimulate!


----------



## herbose (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 22, 2013)

X Wing ?????????????


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 22, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


>


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;J4I59w3ISzA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4I59w3ISzA[/video]Bagpipe rocker


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;nNIi_sEsjgY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNIi_sEsjgY[/video]sorry, but too funny


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 22, 2013)

[youtube]2c1cypgBMWU[/youtube]


----------



## Julius Caesar (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## Trousers (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2013)

that's fuckin sweet! if only miley cyrus coulda done that lmao


----------



## silasraven (Jul 23, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that's fuckin sweet! if only miley cyrus coulda done that lmao


shes too busy in london blowing cash on chanel .


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## TigerClock (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## smokajoe (Jul 23, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


last pic just makes me depressed its too fucking true.....


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 23, 2013)

agreed fuck twinkies . . .


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 23, 2013)

Why their already cream filled!


----------



## Julius Caesar (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 23, 2013)

twinkies are back...
http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/business/2013/07/12/twinkies-make-early-return-wal-mart/2511927/
NEW YORK (AP) &#8212; Twinkies are making an early comeback at Wal-Mart stores, and they won't be frozen beforehand.
The world's largest retailer says it is selling the snack cakes at about 1,600 stores starting Friday and that about 3,000 of its 4,000 U.S. stores should have them by Sunday morning, a day before Hostess had said the spongy yellow cakes would start hitting shelves nationwide.
By late next week, stores will also have Hostess Mini Muffins and fried Fruit Pies, said Wal-Mart spokeswoman Veronica Marshall. Coffee Cakes, Ho Hos, Orange CupCakes, Suzy Qs and Zingers will be available by August.
Sno-Balls will arrive in the fall.
"We've been working with them now for several months to have them available exclusive early," Marshall said.
The new owners of Hostess have said the company will be freezing Twinkies for about 10% of its retailers upon request, which lets stores stamp their own expiration dates on the cakes. Marshall said Wal-Mart isn't one of the retailers that will get frozen Twinkies.
Notably, Hostess has also said that Twinkies now have a shelf life of 45 days. That's nearly three weeks longer than the 26 days the previous company had stated for the cakes. Hostess says the changes were made under the previous owners and longer-lasting cakes hit shelves right before the company went out of business.
Hostess went bankrupt late last year after years of management turmoil and a standoff with its second-biggest union. The company sold off its various brands, with Twinkies and other Hostess cakes going to private equity firms Metroupoulos & Co. and Apollo Global Management, which are known for fixing up ailing brands them selling them off for a profit.
Marshall declined to say how Hostess cake sales were performing at Wal-Mart stores before the bankruptcy. The retailer also sells Little Debbie cakes, which are made by McKee Foods Corp, and Tastykake, which is made by Flowers Foods. Wal-Mart also sells store brand versions of the cakes.


----------



## herbose (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Jul 24, 2013)

*10 characters*


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jul 24, 2013)

*10 characters*


----------



## TigerClock (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 24, 2013)

Jer La Mota said:


> View attachment 2748767
> *10 characters*


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## guy incognito (Jul 24, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Is it just me or are those prices listed as "$65/kg" and "$15/kg". How are the prices so low? and why so much difference between strains?

EDIT- Oh I see above that they list the weight. $65 is for a 1/4 oz I think, and $15 is for a gram. Why the fuck do they list the price as $/kg?


----------



## DonPepe (Jul 24, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> I love food shopping with coupons, I get a kick out of saving more money than I spend. When I do go I have savings in the 50-75+%, when hubby comes along it drops to about 20-30%. For instances, I went to CVS the bill came to $10.38 after coupons and money back I paid $2.54. Gotta love coupons. Maybe couponers are sluts, too. hmmm. Where's the hotel? Does the hotel have a discount?


This post highlights, slightly, one of the main key differences in the way men and women view things. words like saving, spending, price, and value have slightly different meanings. An extreme example would be women seeing saving money as getting a lot of items for a small amount of money and men see saving money as not buying the items and still having the money. most items fall somewhere in the grey in terms of necessity so i think we often find it easier to just debate which one we want more.


----------



## dux (Jul 24, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


>



Haha,soccer players............................


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 25, 2013)

dux said:


> Haha,soccer players............................


I enjoy football(soccer) but I cant stand all the diving and fake injuries.

It is the same thing in hockey now, everyone is afraid to hit(even if it is a clean hard hit). The main reason the playoffs this year were so boring.

[youtube]-5xkMNIt-5k[/youtube]


----------



## Julius Caesar (Jul 25, 2013)

I am not sure which one is scarier. Photo on left circa 1963.


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Julius Caesar (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## SlaveNoMore (Jul 25, 2013)

You can't knock them for their intense focus. Game on!!!


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jul 25, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> I enjoy football(soccer) but I cant stand all the diving and fake injuries.
> 
> It is the same thing in hockey now, everyone is afraid to hit(even if it is a clean hard hit). The main reason the playoffs this year were so boring.
> 
> [youtube]-5xkMNIt-5k[/youtube]


damn is there a sports hits/tackles appreciation thread? I could watch that for days 


[video=youtube;b5cWUXx5eYQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5cWUXx5eYQ[/video]


----------



## Julius Caesar (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## Rawrb (Jul 26, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> damn is there a sports hits/tackles appreciation thread? I could watch that for days
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;b5cWUXx5eYQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5cWUXx5eYQ[/video]


Me too. Hahaha, at 2:16 he gets completely bitched!


----------



## herbose (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;FMghvnqDhT8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMghvnqDhT8[/video] Wow, do you think this is real? Can someone be that stupid?


----------



## bestbuds09 (Jul 26, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> [video=youtube;FMghvnqDhT8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMghvnqDhT8[/video] Wow, do you think this is real? Can someone be that stupid?


simply put YES



[youtube]qhQLqAglF_g[/youtube]


[youtube]qw6tESP13AE[/youtube]


[youtube]AjDI11P7EX0[/youtube]


[youtube]hb2jTdXv27I[/youtube]


----------



## SunnyJim (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## TigerClock (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;n1bo98838hs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1bo98838hs[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 27, 2013)

^^^ that was cute but DON'T WATCH the video were the pigs shoot some poor guys dog, now I'm just bummed.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## hzbodin (Jul 27, 2013)

^^^Your sig is a really good question. and birds for that matter. when the fuck do you ever see a cat eating a salmon or a chicken? like alive i mean. some bullshit


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## Julius Caesar (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 28, 2013)

herbose said:


>


repossessed! cn


----------



## TigerClock (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## TigerClock (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 28, 2013)

TigerClock said:


>


LMAO, the video from that is on youtube, better grab dat comb nigga!!!


----------



## Julius Caesar (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 29, 2013)

I have no word's....
























I guess I'll find out if that last one was legal.


----------



## Julius Caesar (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## TigerClock (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## silasraven (Jul 29, 2013)

....................................................................


----------



## silasraven (Jul 29, 2013)

foot to the face


----------



## silasraven (Jul 29, 2013)

for dude....................................................


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;33BCEPMGggU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33BCEPMGggU[/video]


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jul 29, 2013)

lol ive been both people in that scenario before

its fun to try and sell the telemarketers things too, like gas powered dvd players you just patented for when the power goes out


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jul 29, 2013)

10 characters


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jul 29, 2013)

10 characters


----------



## Julius Caesar (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 30, 2013)

Dem tits be ruined!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2013)

where da fuck is cannabeer? winter woman? ANC?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 30, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> where da fuck is cannabeer? winter woman? ANC?


----------



## bestbuds09 (Jul 30, 2013)

[youtube]enOHraf3LEk[/youtube]


----------



## Julius Caesar (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## Total Head (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 31, 2013)

[video=vimeo;71336141]https://vimeo.com/71336141[/video]


----------



## Julius Caesar (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 31, 2013)

TigerClock said:


>



that was amazing


----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## Zaehet Strife (Aug 2, 2013)

hehehehe


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 2, 2013)

SSSShhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 2, 2013)

Always learning new things....




The current government wants us to learn more about the Muslims and accept them into our culture. Here are my efforts to learn to communicate with our Muslim friends. I'm learning Arabic for the sake of 'cultural diversity.' This is my first attempt at it. Please forward this to any Arab friends you may have for a critique of my progress.


----------



## Trousers (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## neosapien (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## shadyslater (Aug 3, 2013)

this made me piisss


----------



## Kingesh (Aug 3, 2013)

Saw this pic, smoked, forgot it existed, smoked again, stumbled across it and almost died laughing.


----------



## Kingesh (Aug 3, 2013)

One more for ya


----------



## Belle of Buds (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## Trousers (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 4, 2013)

Happy Sunday =)))))))


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 4, 2013)

*Man and woman and life.* 
*Wife's Diary:*
*
**Tonight, I thought my husband was acting weird. We had made plans to meet at a nice restaurant for dinner.*



*I was shopping with my friends all day long, so I thought he was upset at the fact that I was a bit late, but he made no comment on it.*



*Conversation wasn't flowing, so I suggested that we go somewhere quiet so we could talk. He agreed, but he didn't say much.**

**I asked him what was wrong;*



*He said, 'Nothing..' I asked him if it was my fault that he was upset. He said he wasn't upset, that it had nothing to do with me, and not to worry about it.*



*On the way home, I told him that I loved him.*



*He smiled slightly, and kept driving. I can't explain his behavior. I don't know why he didn't say, 'I love you, too.'**

**When we got home, I felt as if I had lost him completely, as if he wanted nothing to do with me anymore. He just sat there quietly, and watched TV. He continued to seem distant and absent.*



*Finally, with silence all around us, I decided to go to bed. About 15 minutes later, he came to bed. But I still felt that he was distracted, and his thoughts were somewhere else. He fell asleep; I cried.*



*I don't know what to do. I'm almost sure that his thoughts are with someone else. My life is a disaster.**



**Husband's Diary:*



*A two-foot putt..........how the fuck could I miss a two-foot putt?*







​


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 4, 2013)

Help, Will someone please delete my double post RIU won't let me do it.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 4, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> Help, Will someone please delete my double post RIU won't let me do it.


What ever it was, you only post good stuff, do it must of been good X2.


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 5, 2013)

OMG, he is incredibly bad. [video=youtube;rNzRjqSYKBA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNzRjqSYKBA[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 5, 2013)

Dinner is served.[video=youtube;RgAjd-fxbBs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgAjd-fxbBs[/video]


----------



## Rawrb (Aug 5, 2013)

Winter Woman, your're the best at this thread. kiss-ass


----------



## gioua (Aug 5, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> Help, Will someone please delete my double post RIU won't let me do it.


I tried.. it wont allow me either..


----------



## TigerClock (Aug 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;eKNtAkRDarg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKNtAkRDarg[/video]
another one.


----------



## shoediva (Aug 5, 2013)

[h=4][/h] 



  

[h=4][/h]


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 5, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> Help, Will someone please delete my double post RIU won't let me do it.


I cant pull it, no tool's when I'm not in my section.Need a Global Gurl ))


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 6, 2013)

TigerClock said:


> [video=youtube;eKNtAkRDarg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKNtAkRDarg[/video]
> another one.


The unnatural sense of order in this clip makes me feel weird. I would just be thinking the whole time "wtf are we doing? wtf is this?!" 

Wonder what that's about..


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2013)

http://www.hongkiat.com/blog/logo-design-gone-wrong/


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 6, 2013)

[video]http://www.youtube.com/embed/MjPmmCtHmfE?rel=0[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 6, 2013)

Logo gone wrong


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 6, 2013)

Institute of Oriental


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## zhn0k (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 6, 2013)

Definitely doable


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 6, 2013)

Definitely not doable.


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## srh88 (Aug 6, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> Definitely not doable.







hes got a woman!


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 6, 2013)

srh88 said:


> hes got a woman!


He must have laid a trap with lots of money in it to get her.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 6, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> He must have laid a trap with lots of money in it to get her.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 6, 2013)

Jajajajajajajajaja


----------



## Logges (Aug 6, 2013)

Best magician ever


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 7, 2013)

*The Blood Donor* 
*An Arab Sheik was admitted to hospital for heart surgery, but prior to the surgery the doctors needed to store his blood in case the need arose. However, the gentleman had a rare type of blood that couldn't be found locally, so the call went out. 
Finally a Scotsman was located who had the same blood type. 
The Scot willingly donated his blood for the Arab. 
After the surgery, the Arab sent the Scotsman, as appreciation for giving his blood, a new BMW, diamonds and cash. 
A couple of days later, once again, the Arab had to go through a corrective surgery. 
His doctor telephoned the Scotsman who was more than happy to donate his blood again. 
After the second surgery, the Arab sent the Scotsman a thank-you card and a box of Quality Street chocolates. 
The Scotsman was shocked that the Arab did not reciprocate his kind gesture as he had anticipated. 
He phoned the Arab and said: "I thought you would be generous again, that you would give me a BMW, diamonds and money, but you only gave me a thank-you card and a box of Quality Street chocolates ." 
To this the Arab replied: "Aye laddie, but I now have Scottish blood in me veins".*


----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 7, 2013)

Logges said:


> Best magician ever


[youtube]xMRA0r92iac[/youtube]

[youtube]I04GL6IUFhY[/youtube]


----------



## ricky1lung (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## shadyslater (Aug 7, 2013)

test


----------



## Logges (Aug 7, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> [youtube]xMRA0r92iac[/youtube]
> 
> [youtube]I04GL6IUFhY[/youtube]


[video=youtube;NZaJ94x9p9E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZaJ94x9p9E[/video]


----------



## gioua (Aug 8, 2013)

guy starts to cry during his interview about getting some ice cube trays robbed... 

[video=youtube;cWO3zKqm_KI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWO3zKqm_KI#at=107[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2013)

hahahaa dog the bounty hunter! that's some funny shit. perfectly square ice cube trays this guys a looper


----------



## Jer La Mota (Aug 8, 2013)

10 characters.


----------



## Jer La Mota (Aug 8, 2013)

10 characters.


----------



## Jer La Mota (Aug 8, 2013)

10 characters.


----------



## ricky1lung (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;Xz5z1hBxejg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xz5z1hBxejg[/video]


----------



## zhn0k (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 9, 2013)

\m/&#9760;(&#9699;_&#9698&#9760;\m/


----------



## timlang420 (Aug 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;xDeEhf574AE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=xDeEhf574AE[/video]

you never see a full chicken dance from george michael or michael bluth, not yet anyway.


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Aug 11, 2013)

People of every society have their own distinct lifestyles and eating habits. Its a well known facts that people from western world consume 2 to 3 times more food per capita than people from eastern countries. This can be attributed to different cultures, income levels and difference in prosperity of the countries. Peter Menzel came up with an amazing idea of capturing a week of groceries in different countries all over the world. He travelled around the globe and observed peoples one week grocery. 


​  *MEXICO*​ 
 ​ ​  *GREAT BRITIAN*​ ​  




​ ​  *USA*​ ​  




​ ​  *AUSTRALIA*​ ​  




​ ​  *GERMANY*​ ​  




​ ​  *ITALY*​ ​  




​ ​  *CANADA*​ ​  




​ ​  *FRANCE*​ ​  




​ ​  *JAPAN*​ ​  




​ ​  *CHINA*​ ​  




​ ​  *POLAND*​ ​  




​ ​  *KUWAIT*​ ​  




​ ​  *MONGOLIA*​ ​  




​ ​  *TURKEY*​ ​  




​ ​  *MALI*​ ​  




​ ​  *INDIA*​ ​  




​ ​  *BHUTAN*​ ​  




​ ​  *CHAD*​ ​  




​ ​  *ECUADOR*​ ​  




​ ​  *GUATEMALA*​ ​  




​ ​


----------



## srh88 (Aug 11, 2013)

gioua said:


> People of every society have their own distinct lifestyles and eating habits. Its a well known facts that people from western world consume 2 to 3 times more food per capita than people from eastern countries. This can be attributed to different cultures, income levels and difference in prosperity of the countries. Peter Menzel came up with an amazing idea of capturing a week of groceries in different countries all over the world. He travelled around the globe and observed peoples one week grocery.
> 
> 
> ​  *MEXICO*​
> ...


*ETHIOPIAN*




​


----------



## guy incognito (Aug 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;7DUloqCIhes]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DUloqCIhes[/video]


----------



## zhn0k (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## Jadesjewel (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## eye exaggerate (Aug 12, 2013)

(with apologies to mda232, it was the just the way the window worked out  )


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## Perfextionist420 (Aug 12, 2013)

ten characters


----------



## ebgood (Aug 12, 2013)

gotta give credit.. fungus gnat posted this in random jibber jabber. im still laughin


----------



## past times (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## Total Head (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## squarepush3r (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Aug 13, 2013)

Meanwhile.....in Russia!


----------



## herbose (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## timlang420 (Aug 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;axHe_BVY_9c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=axHe_BVY_9c[/video]


----------



## timlang420 (Aug 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;tbIOD_elAgo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=tbIOD_elAgo[/video]


----------



## herbose (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## Belle of Buds (Aug 13, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;6y1e0skfJts]http://youtu.be/6y1e0skfJts[/video]


----------



## timlang420 (Aug 13, 2013)

herbose said:


>


oh shit, lol, ima cardinals fan (although baseball has taken a backseat to football and basketball) so that joke is extra funny to me. good shit.

best baseball jersey ever:


also, your post reminded me of this:
[video=youtube;mwWAsNZTnug]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=mwWAsNZTnug[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## past times (Aug 13, 2013)

Was having a crummy day. This song and looking through about 40 pages of this thread helped. Muchos gracias everyone posting here [video=youtube;iPM1ifkOQ9s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPM1ifkOQ9s[/video]


----------



## timlang420 (Aug 14, 2013)

yo, i couldnt understand more. thats one reason why weed should be legal, imo. not just for medical reasons but for recreational use as well. when im having one of those days at work, theres nothing better than getting home and smoking a bowl of some good and relaxing for a minute. a close second is going out to your car on your break and smoking, then go back to work with a different state of mind. shit, i think smoking helps me do my job faster. i build tractors on an assembly line of sorts, and you have a certain amount of time to finish your work before this huge machine gets moved to the next station on the line. for each machine i put the same parts on, use the same tools, hardware, etc. so when i go smoke and come back in, its like everythings fluid and my parts just slide on, my tools are always right were i need them, my hardware goes on just as easy as my parts and my routine just rolls. i get my headphones on and tear through that m.f. i have a partner in my station, he's cool, he says he can always tell when i've smoked, lol, not just cause my eyes are like this:  but because i work faster, better.


----------



## timlang420 (Aug 14, 2013)

oh shit, that post is much longer and less funny than i ment for it to be. im really high and just kept typing, i didnt even finish it, i just kinda stopped typing. anyway, weed should be totally legal is my point. this shit is funny tho...

[video=youtube;VBXKoZQwvDE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=VBXKoZQwvDE[/video]


----------



## N0iZ (Aug 14, 2013)

View attachment 2775811ten characters


----------



## N0iZ (Aug 14, 2013)

Ed, Edd, & Eddy all grown up


----------



## N0iZ (Aug 14, 2013)

ten characters


----------



## N0iZ (Aug 14, 2013)

ten characters


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## zhn0k (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 14, 2013)

^^^^^ I'd be dropping the pipe all the time with a hand like that!^^


----------



## Belle of Buds (Aug 14, 2013)

past times said:


> Was having a crummy day. This song and looking through about 40 pages of this thread helped. Muchos gracias everyone posting here


Reminded me of this one...
[video=youtube_share;Dg7X5_K7LhE]http://youtu.be/Dg7X5_K7LhE[/video]


----------



## N0iZ (Aug 14, 2013)

This Shit is Bananas! Lmao


----------



## Jer La Mota (Aug 14, 2013)

*10 characters*


----------



## Jer La Mota (Aug 14, 2013)

*10 characters*


----------



## Jer La Mota (Aug 14, 2013)

*10 characters*


----------



## N0iZ (Aug 14, 2013)

10 characters


----------



## N0iZ (Aug 14, 2013)

10 characters


----------



## N0iZ (Aug 14, 2013)

Classic Mitch Headburg


----------



## N0iZ (Aug 14, 2013)

is it just me, or is that elephant high as hell


----------



## N0iZ (Aug 14, 2013)

10 characters


----------



## timlang420 (Aug 14, 2013)

N0iZ said:


> Classic Mitch Headburg
> View attachment 2776090


i laughed so hard when i read this my neighbor, who was outside, stopped what she was doing and looked over at my house. great post!

[video=youtube;u6tVLvBsBWw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=u6tVLvBsBWw[/video]

this shirt is dry clean only....


----------



## Trousers (Aug 14, 2013)

Love Mitch so much. He was all one liners, like a stoner Henny Youngman. 












What's the deal with "10 characters"?
You don't have to do that to post a picture, watch my magic


----------



## Trousers (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Trousers (Aug 14, 2013)

A billion characters


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;oZzgAjjuqZM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZzgAjjuqZM[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## N0iZ (Aug 14, 2013)

Trousers said:


> Love Mitch so much. He was all one liners, like a stoner Henny Youngman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Everytine I try to put just a pic. it tells me I need 10 characters. don't know what I'm doing wrong??


----------



## timlang420 (Aug 15, 2013)

Trousers said:


>


[video=youtube;2GoCvuu0dlQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=2GoCvuu0dlQ[/video]


----------



## timlang420 (Aug 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;1eIPVpCAhrA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=1eIPVpCAhrA[/video]

buzz lightyear...


----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 15, 2013)

[youtube]97CtEReZEaQ[/youtube]

Any Canadians remember this band?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 15, 2013)

Trousers said:


>



Set Those Babies Free!Boingoloingoloing...


----------



## theQuetzalcoatl (Aug 15, 2013)

Makes me miss Carne Seca


----------



## timlang420 (Aug 15, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> Set Those Babies Free!Boingoloingoloing...


if there was a sound effect, im 100% positive thats what dem' boobies woulda sounded like, lol. you hella spelled that phonetically. boinoloingoloing...thats funny as hell to say

i watch videos called "le zap de spion" on youtube. they have funny stuff you may have already seen but they have alot of new stuff too, just saw this...

[video=youtube;yunwTSfbAyI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=yunwTSfbAyI[/video]


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 15, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> Set Those Babies Free!Boingoloingoloing...


and the other end...


----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 15, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> and the other end...


----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 15, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


>


----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;C3DlDPeurRw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3DlDPeurRw[/video]


----------



## herbose (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Aug 16, 2013)

Ancient flash drive found!


----------



## herbose (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Aug 16, 2013)

Yes, that is the fun box.


----------



## Trousers (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## neosapien (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## ebgood (Aug 16, 2013)

u ok over there winter?


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 16, 2013)

ebgood said:


> u ok over there winter?


Why? Did I screw up again?


----------



## ebgood (Aug 16, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> Why? Did I screw up again?


dunno. but u did count 24 tequilas and hit the floor 4 times aparently


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 16, 2013)

So that's the reason I had a headache last night. hmmmm


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## ebgood (Aug 16, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> So that's the reason I had a headache last night. hmmmm


lol.. that was like an hour ago... u might wanna see a doctor


----------



## ebgood (Aug 16, 2013)

..........


----------



## Belle of Buds (Aug 17, 2013)

No joke... this was in the selection of 50 cent machines at WalMart


----------



## dangledo (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## timlang420 (Aug 17, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


ewww, fungus i like you bro. good funny posts....but dont tell me your a patriots fan?!?!?!?


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Aug 17, 2013)

dangledo said:


>


omg thats fucking awesome, and the bird is trying to get the smoke so can't call abuse lol


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 17, 2013)

timlang420 said:


> ewww, fungus i like you bro. good funny posts....but dont tell me your a patriots fan?!?!?!?


No. I still thought it was funny that he got caught looking.


----------



## timlang420 (Aug 17, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> No. I still thought it was funny that he got caught looking.


see what im saying, youre just one funny post after another. good shit.

lol, he did get caught lookin too. i wonder what his super model wife thinks of that....


----------



## ebgood (Aug 17, 2013)

..........


----------



## srh88 (Aug 17, 2013)

this finally has logic...


----------



## see4 (Aug 18, 2013)

srh88 said:


> this finally has logic...


Which, technically, is ten minutes off your life. Because you are wasting your time smoking the fucking cigarette to begin with.

Fucking fuckers over in the fucking tobacco fucking fuck plants who fucking do the fucking shit they fucking do, fucking fuckers.


----------



## timlang420 (Aug 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;5drjr9PmTMA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=5drjr9PmTMA[/video]

"when will then be now?"
".....soon!"


----------



## timlang420 (Aug 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;sen8Tn8CBA4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=sen8Tn8CBA4[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 18, 2013)

ahh what a sunday!


----------



## herbose (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Aug 18, 2013)

Man orders breakfast at a diner. The waitress brings his food and he notices she has her thumb under his eggs. When she brings his coffee, he sees that she has her thumb in the coffee. Hes says to her "Why don't you stick that thumb of yours up your ass?". She replies " I'm sorry sir, I have bad arthritis in that thumb but I can only do that when I am back in the kitchen."


----------



## herbose (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## PeyoteReligion (Aug 18, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


Holy shit, Brady looks creepy as fuck!!!


----------



## herbose (Aug 18, 2013)

Lady sitting next to me on the plane would not shut up about her son.


----------



## herbose (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Aug 18, 2013)

Damnit!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 18, 2013)

lmao I LOVE IT![video=youtube_share;sqn-tEbN4bs]http://youtu.be/sqn-tEbN4bs[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 18, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;GHRLloH5LE4]http://youtu.be/GHRLloH5LE4[/video]lmao keepin shit REAL!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 18, 2013)

lmao takes all kinds they say


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Aug 18, 2013)

WHY???:


----------



## gioua (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## zhn0k (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## timlang420 (Aug 18, 2013)

i posted this in a thread that wont see the light of day (trust me) but the shits funny so i posted it here too


----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## ricky1lung (Aug 19, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


>



No kidding...lol


----------



## sohighifly (Aug 19, 2013)

Funny because it's true...


----------



## Sativied (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## JustCoasting (Aug 19, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


>


This is so true and so sad at the same time. We are prisoners of our urges.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 19, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Holy shit, Brady looks creepy as fuck!!!


He was checkin out the booty


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 19, 2013)

&#2972;&#2972;&#1769;&#1758;&#1769;¤&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;¤&#9827;&#9827;¤&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;¤&#1769;&#1758;&#1769;&#2972;&#2972;


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 20, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;G4Ad6QN7mVU]http://youtu.be/G4Ad6QN7mVU[/video] I laughed ,I cried, I puked, then asked myself why!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 20, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;IjvDXRhg9yE]http://youtu.be/IjvDXRhg9yE[/video] I believe in karma uh and that this girl got NO SHAME IN HER GAME! wooo-hoo you go girl!


----------



## doniawon (Aug 20, 2013)

^^ I think my day is officially fubar


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 20, 2013)

There went breakfast, Dayummm,...


----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 20, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> [video=youtube_share;IjvDXRhg9yE]http://youtu.be/IjvDXRhg9yE[/video] I believe in karma uh and that this girl got NO SHAME IN HER GAME! wooo-hoo you go girl!


I thought maybe it would be at least 10% sexy, but I honestly puked a little in my mouth after watching the first minute.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 20, 2013)

[youtube]u1alISOTGfE[/youtube]


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 20, 2013)

What year did she post that? That monitor looks old. Ctfu! Damn


----------



## Trousers (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Trousers (Aug 20, 2013)

That is hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 20, 2013)

no one cares


----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 20, 2013)

[youtube]rFfCa96HSxY[/youtube]


----------



## Trousers (Aug 20, 2013)

Sam Seed Well said:


> no one cares



Your mom does.


----------



## Trousers (Aug 20, 2013)

sammy stalk well


----------



## jcdws602 (Aug 20, 2013)

Hopefully she dragged that cat to the damn water....hahaha......see if you don't walk motherfuxker


----------



## zhn0k (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 20, 2013)

zhn0k said:


>


MY EYES THEY HURT! Lol


----------



## jcdws602 (Aug 20, 2013)

Ohhh noooooooo!! Dem some floppity floppers...


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 20, 2013)

lol so full of yourself you think i come to this thread because of you . . . . . no thats funny and kinda pathetic


----------



## DonPepe (Aug 20, 2013)

gioua said:


> People of every society have their own distinct lifestyles and eating habits. Its a well known facts that people from western world consume 2 to 3 times more food per capita than people from eastern countries. This can be attributed to different cultures, income levels and difference in prosperity of the countries. Peter Menzel came up with an amazing idea of capturing a week of groceries in different countries all over the world. He travelled around the globe and observed people&#8217;s one week grocery.
> 
> 
> ​  *MEXICO*​
> ...


I just realized how poor I am, not as bad off as some.... but wow . =(


----------



## ii dP ii (Aug 20, 2013)

notice how many packaged goods are in the American familys groceries vs how many fresh food items there were? in most of the other countries they buy actual food, where as we buy food like items....


----------



## guy incognito (Aug 20, 2013)

ii dP ii said:


> notice how many packaged goods are in the American familys groceries vs how many fresh food items there were? in most of the other countries they buy actual food, where as we buy food like items....


So if you place meat, fruit, cheese, or any other real food item into a package it is no longer real food? Also are you blind? You don't see food in packages for like every developed country on that list? I will take my american packaged food and my house over a bag of "real" beans and a tent any day. That black american family looks a hell of a lot happier than the black family from chad.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 20, 2013)

ii dP ii said:


> notice how many packaged goods are in the American familys groceries vs how many fresh food items there were? in most of the other countries they buy actual food, where as we buy food like items....


Great Britain , France , Canada , Australia also have lots of junk food items. Stoner nations ?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## neosapien (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 20, 2013)

ii dP ii said:


> ... food like items....


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 20, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;LzKroAOdJkU]http://youtu.be/LzKroAOdJkU[/video] those gosh darn dukes boys growin marijewana in dem dere hills!


----------



## JustCoasting (Aug 20, 2013)

zhn0k said:


>


Oh God, my ears are black and blue. She's relentless...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2013)

JustCoasting said:


> Oh God, my ears are black and blue. She's relentless...


she's the Calm Yer Tits poster honey.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;5vJ4zrB41mg]http://youtu.be/5vJ4zrB41mg[/video] lovers wanna love haters wanna hate!


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 21, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Fuckin collateral damage on that one. Ewwww weeeee. Man


----------



## Jer La Mota (Aug 21, 2013)

View attachment 2785247


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 21, 2013)

This is just to great not to share[video=youtube;b7djhCk8Hxg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7djhCk8Hxg[/video]


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 21, 2013)

&#4326;&#4326;(  Y  )&#4326;&#4326;


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 22, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> &#4326;&#4326;( &#8226; Y &#8226; )&#4326;&#4326;


Well now... I might actually give that a try. If my shoes gets wet then it's all over.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 22, 2013)

..........


----------



## karousing (Aug 22, 2013)

damnit.... i just finished bragging to the girlfriend she would never be able to pee in cursive writing......


----------



## Logges (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Aug 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;UZhKrwQ-zRY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=UZhKrwQ-zRY[/video]


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 22, 2013)

Jus Sayin


----------



## srh88 (Aug 22, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> Jus Sayin


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 23, 2013)

Psych... &#10056;&#9824; &#9484;&#1055;&#9488;(&#9673;_&#9673&#9484;&#1055;&#9488; &#9824;&#10056;


----------



## Jer La Mota (Aug 23, 2013)

10 characters


----------



## Jer La Mota (Aug 23, 2013)

10 characters


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 23, 2013)

Logges said:


>


I truly am in awe of that garden quality! Excellent pic !


----------



## ambedexteras (Aug 23, 2013)

dangledo said:


> [/QUOTEthis is gold lol


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;kChliEsYSTs]http://youtu.be/kChliEsYSTs[/video]

Steam Train...steam train !!


----------



## ambedexteras (Aug 23, 2013)

hey mojo.. that vid was mad funny. but can i tell you i fucking HATE your avatar.
hate it. i see it all over this website and it looks like a fucking pedofile creepy 
dude making his sexy face. if thats u. my apologies. but christ man its creepy.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 23, 2013)

^^ you need some moloko plus


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Aug 23, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> dangledo said:
> 
> 
> > [/QUOTEthis is gold lol
> ...


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Aug 23, 2013)

Sorry could not embed the video. Good luck trying to get anything from Viacom. Shit had me weak though 

http://www.colbertnation.com/the-colbert-report-videos/428372/august-06-2013/stephest-colbchella--013---daft-punk-d


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 23, 2013)

I thought I had seen it all. Ultimate fail here. Haha I used to sagg like nobody's business in highschool. Now I'm very against it. I'm gettin old. Or just more curtious . Haha I still act like a 21 year old however
http://m.wikihow.com/Sag-Your-Pants


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 23, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> hey mojo.. that vid was mad funny. but can i tell you i fucking HATE your avatar.
> hate it. i see it all over this website and it looks like a fucking pedofile creepy
> dude making his sexy face. if thats u. my apologies. but christ man its creepy.


I've been thinking of going back to me original avi actually, Alex is a bloke of certain shall we say, tastes and isn't for everyone.


----------



## bestbuds09 (Aug 23, 2013)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> I thought I had seen it all. Ultimate fail here. Haha I used to sagg like nobody's business in highschool. Now I'm very against it. I'm gettin old. Or just more curtious . Haha I still act like a 21 year old however
> http://m.wikihow.com/Sag-Your-Pants



its not that you are getting old its the fact that youve realized of how stupid and ridiculous it looks on all the dumb fucks that still want to sagg......


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 23, 2013)

_
I Had a feeling.......


_














_

_




_


_


----------



## srh88 (Aug 23, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> hey mojo.. that vid was mad funny. but can i tell you i fucking HATE your avatar.
> hate it. i see it all over this website and it looks like a fucking pedofile creepy
> dude making his sexy face. if thats u. my apologies. but christ man its creepy.


mr hand is that you?


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;yWEC1d4jco4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWEC1d4jco4&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 24, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;E4x2ECgNzwI]http://youtu.be/E4x2ECgNzwI[/video] IDK the hairflip really didn't do it for me hun sorry bout that!


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 24, 2013)

How many bellies dose that gem have..very confused

she is so proud.


----------



## Trousers (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## N0iZ (Aug 24, 2013)

10characters


----------



## N0iZ (Aug 24, 2013)

10characters


----------



## Logges (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Zaehet Strife (Aug 24, 2013)

Trousers said:


>


OMFG dude i just woke my sleeping girlfriend up that made me laugh so fuckin hard she is so pissed!! HAHAHAHAHAA!!!! That made my fuckin night! 

Oh, and that fatty.. eyuck! NOT FUNNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gioua (Aug 25, 2013)

Logges said:


>




This happened to my Husky about 3 years ago wifey called me at work saying His face was swollen.. explained he probably ate a bee.. guess he learned from it since he has never attempted it again..


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;raDk5v10RiE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raDk5v10RiE&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 26, 2013)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 27, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ghrDIQ-K8mg]http://youtu.be/ghrDIQ-K8mg[/video]
I work out on walmarts dolla!


----------



## gioua (Aug 27, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> [video=youtube_share;ghrDIQ-K8mg]http://youtu.be/ghrDIQ-K8mg[/video]
> I work out on walmarts dolla!


Oh Lord.. and people were complaining about Miley's stunt... ?


----------



## ambedexteras (Aug 27, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> I've been thinking of going back to me original avi actually, Alex is a bloke of certain shall we say, tastes and isn't for everyone.


there u go. who cant get down with a lil fast time @ ridgemont high lol. much better bro


----------



## Logges (Aug 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;x2RJN9a_jdM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2RJN9a_jdM[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 27, 2013)

From Canada to you...


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## Perfextionist420 (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 28, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;PIQrzrOzi9Y]http://youtu.be/PIQrzrOzi9Y[/video] Hey my neighbor is on t.v lmao!


----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Trousers (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 29, 2013)

Forgot I had this pic. I took it last year. I was so fuckin high I thought Captain america was calling me 


And this


----------



## Logges (Aug 29, 2013)

ouch






and chicken soup for the stoner's soul


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 30, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Aug 30, 2013)

Logges said:


> ouch
> 
> 
> 
> ...





the full CNN documentary
The Stanley Bro's are awesome

[video=youtube;dy_OfmEXTm4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dy_OfmEXTm4[/video]


----------



## CHZBURGERWALRUS (Aug 30, 2013)




----------



## neosapien (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## MojoRison (Aug 31, 2013)

Classic lines:
1)Don't make me assume my ultimate form
2)I will go super saiyan
[video=youtube_share;LF0IhyAasWw]http://youtu.be/LF0IhyAasWw[/video]


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 31, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


But your fat ass sure looks like your hiding more than one...


----------



## N0iZ (Sep 1, 2013)

ten characters


----------



## CHZBURGERWALRUS (Sep 1, 2013)

And for all you Ron Swanson fans, I'm not gonna kill everyone's computer with a dozen gifs but you may wanna click for these lulz...and bacon 

http://imgur.com/gallery/10GD0


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 1, 2013)

love this movie


----------



## gioua (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## CHZBURGERWALRUS (Sep 2, 2013)

Was at Walgreen's earlier today, and saw this display as I was making my way to check out...


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## zhn0k (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## Belle of Buds (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## Belle of Buds (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## CHZBURGERWALRUS (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## zhn0k (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## PetFlora (Sep 4, 2013)

Shrimp on the Barbie 



zhn0k said:


>


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;H_6KLzmCJM8]http://youtu.be/H_6KLzmCJM8[/video]
Speaking of shrimp and barbecue's what is it about Wal-Mart that makes it attract these folks?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 4, 2013)

There is something about Wall-Mart that attracts the freaks, and I don't know what it is, but it just does. You don't see this shit at K-Mart, or even the Dollar Tree. If you ever feel bad about your life, go to Wall-Mart, sit on the benches at the front of the store and just watch the people. After about 45 min watching the freak show, you will realize your life is pretty damn good.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 4, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


If she isn't a lesbian, she should be. She sure has the tongue for it.


----------



## gioua (Sep 4, 2013)

aerodicknamic helicocker?

[video=youtube;zU-ur7PL9Vk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zU-ur7PL9Vk[/video]


----------



## Jer La Mota (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## skunkd0c (Sep 4, 2013)

That weird part of Youtube again LOL

[video=youtube;4zlZXkhLFYI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zlZXkhLFYI[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 4, 2013)

schwingg


----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## CHZBURGERWALRUS (Sep 4, 2013)

Jer La Mota said:


> View attachment 2804622


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 5, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;k1QVpODPab0]http://youtu.be/k1QVpODPab0[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 5, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;6uhQ1NdrgC8]http://youtu.be/6uhQ1NdrgC8[/video]


----------



## Logges (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 5, 2013)

how do you guys embed images so they're not tiny?


----------



## Logges (Sep 5, 2013)

2paranoid said:


> how do you guys embed images so they're not tiny?


Un-check the box that says "Retrieve remote file and reference locally"


more pics....


----------



## theQuetzalcoatl (Sep 6, 2013)

&#8203;ten characters


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2013)

hahahahah lolz, the vid with sound ...

[video=youtube_share;CddMD3QqTFs]http://youtu.be/CddMD3QqTFs[/video]

she must be great friends she went to the other candles before her on fire mate


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 6, 2013)

I figured that she was putting out the other fires and let the fire starter take care of herself.


cof


----------



## srh88 (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 6, 2013)

Walk It OFF!


----------



## Logges (Sep 6, 2013)

Have you seen my chair?


----------



## silasraven (Sep 6, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> Walk It OFF!



[h=2]11​MYTH: You can suck the poison out of a snakebite[/h]



iStock​Survival expert Tony Nester of Arizona&#8217;s Ancient Pathways school weighs in: &#8220;The problem with the &#8216;John Wayne cut-and-suck&#8217; method is that you&#8217;ve already got a wound. If you weren&#8217;t envenomated, and you have somebody sucking on your wound, then they&#8217;re adding bacteria and all the nastiness from their mouth into the wound, risking infection. Also, when snakes bite, they do inject venom into the wound. But they also, in extracting their fangs, get venom on the surface of your skin. If you suck the venom into your mouth, it&#8217;ll burn up your trachea and your windpipe, and could even damage your stomach. Now you have that to contend with, in addition to the original bite wound.&#8221;

[h=2]12​REALITY: If a snake bites you, get to a hospital[/h]



iStock​&#8220;If you are bitten, you&#8217;ve got about a one- to two-hour window to get to the hospital before you start feeling a large-scale, systemic impact,&#8221; says Nester. &#8220;The best thing to do is just rinse off the wound, stay calm and slowly walk back to your vehicle or call for help to get to the hospital. Once there, you&#8217;ll probably be given some doses of antivenom, they&#8217;ll monitor you and take it from there.&#8221;


brings a new meaning to the term suck face.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## Logges (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## PetFlora (Sep 7, 2013)

There is a product named MSM, a 2 part liquid that will neutralize snake/spider... venom in minutes. It is multipurpose for viruses and pathogens. A few drops will make unpotable water potable 


silasraven said:


> [h=2]11​MYTH: You can suck the poison out of a snakebite[/h]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gioua (Sep 7, 2013)

How to know your in a good neighborhood?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 7, 2013)

lmao ^^^^inhale 2 puffs by mouth rectally!


----------



## TigerClock (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 7, 2013)

^^ the Baked Crusader


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 7, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Well, DUH! Narrow wheel base, grossly over loaded, and a top heavy center of gravity. Not reaching for diet soda was all it took.


----------



## Logges (Sep 7, 2013)

Dirty Harry said:


> Well, DUH! Narrow wheel base, grossly over loaded, and a top heavy center of gravity. Not reaching for diet soda was all it took.


Imagine the guy taking the picture and not helping him. Priceless.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 7, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;5X75qQBq-NM]http://youtu.be/5X75qQBq-NM[/video] lol


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 7, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;pWucNq1ib4s]http://youtu.be/pWucNq1ib4s[/video]stefon!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Sep 7, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> [video=youtube_share;5X75qQBq-NM]http://youtu.be/5X75qQBq-NM[/video] lol


beast mode activated, if he keeps up that pace he won't be fat for long


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 7, 2013)

Logges said:


> Imagine the guy taking the picture and not helping him. Priceless.


The person must have an expensive camera with picture stabilization. If I took it it would be blurry a fuck from laughing so hard. I wonder if it tried to keep going, mopping the floor with him/her.


----------



## CHZBURGERWALRUS (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Sep 8, 2013)

Cookies and cream flavored oreo's.... as good as hamburger flavored hamburgers?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 8, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;v9am7P9pWo8]http://youtu.be/v9am7P9pWo8[/video] yeah id fuck meh!


----------



## gioua (Sep 8, 2013)

see4 as a kid?












bummer



















wth?


----------



## silasraven (Sep 8, 2013)

your pics dont work


----------



## herbose (Sep 8, 2013)

A man goes into a bar and sits next to this guy that's looking a bit down. The guy turns to him and says " You see that house over there? I built that house. I milled and planed every board. I crafted the stairs, doors and windows. Do they call me Otto the great house builder?--Nooooo!". " You see that bridge? I built that bridge. Hauled and set every stone. Do they call me Otto the great bridge builder?----Noooo!". " But you fuck one sheep-------"


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## ebgood (Sep 8, 2013)

..........


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## slowbus (Sep 8, 2013)

herbose said:


> A man goes into a bar and sits next to this guy that's looking a bit down. The guy turns to him and says " You see that house over there? I built that house. I milled and planed every board. I crafted the stairs, doors and windows. Do they call me Otto the great house builder?--Nooooo!". " You see that bridge? I built that bridge. Hauled and set every stone. Do they call me Otto the great bridge builder?----Noooo!". " But you fuck one sheep-------"



I worked w/ an old guy.He said one day,I've been laying blocks for 25 years,nobody ever called me a mason.I suck one little dick,I'm a cocksucker for life.....he was obviously joking,lol


----------



## ebgood (Sep 8, 2013)

..........


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Sep 9, 2013)

tencharacters


----------



## Jer La Mota (Sep 9, 2013)

10 characters


----------



## Jer La Mota (Sep 9, 2013)

another 10 characters


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;zaunAZW7zOI]http://youtu.be/zaunAZW7zOI[/video] uhhhhhhh can I help youuuuu?????


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 9, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> View attachment 2810437
> 
> tencharacters


Speaking of eating 28 candy bars in one day...







Can't wait


----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 9, 2013)

[youtube]CXhIgleAOoM[/youtube]

Hugo Boss made Nazi uniforms? What?!?!?


----------



## zhn0k (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## shadyslater (Sep 9, 2013)

i pissed (nearly not really) when i watched this[video=youtube;70jqDKiOKo4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70jqDKiOKo4[/video]


----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 9, 2013)

[youtube]jofNR_WkoCE[/youtube]

Who knows what the Fox says?


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2013)

shadyslater said:


> i pissed (nearly not really) when i watched this[video=youtube;70jqDKiOKo4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70jqDKiOKo4[/video]


fuck man i had to trurn that shit off. I've been in that place and it's not for me lol. i fucking hated that trip. more intense than acid. about 50 times less enjoyable


----------



## herbose (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 10, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


>


Makes me want to have kids.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 10, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> Makes me want to have kids.


Mom! Dad! I think I am full!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 10, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;LLRE6c6ntrg]http://youtu.be/LLRE6c6ntrg[/video] ya gotta just keep doin yerself till ya came lmao ,you squirt lets just tall ya that......lol!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 10, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Q1xuENBoQpc]http://youtu.be/Q1xuENBoQpc[/video] lmao, apparently this cat thinks he's rocking lol!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 10, 2013)

ROFL IM GONNA PISS MYSELF [video=youtube_share;b91MGC3NiC0]http://youtu.be/b91MGC3NiC0[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 10, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;P26tY-8ag7Q]http://youtu.be/P26tY-8ag7Q[/video] CANDIES!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 10, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;wwP6YIxU0Pk]http://youtu.be/wwP6YIxU0Pk[/video] believe meh!


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 10, 2013)

VT... bro you need to leave the darker side of YT, people are starting talk lol


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 10, 2013)

im just starting to feel dirty mojo! agreed what was I thinking!


----------



## Jer La Mota (Sep 11, 2013)

*10 characters.*


----------



## Jer La Mota (Sep 11, 2013)

*10 characters.*


----------



## Jer La Mota (Sep 11, 2013)

*10 characters.*


----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 11, 2013)

Sorry to all the females in advance...but wow...


----------



## Logges (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 11, 2013)

Holy crap I can hardly type///////


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 11, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> Sorry to all the females in advance...but wow...


First of all im in love!!!!!!!!!! secondly damn is that a rare talent!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh here guys..........Hi i'm Sammy sosa!  dude wtf????


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 11, 2013)

lol!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 11, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> First of all im in love!!!!!!!!!! secondly damn is that a rare talent!


I didn't know Linda Lovelace had a daughter.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 11, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Oh here guys..........Hi i'm Sammy sosa! View attachment 2814501View attachment 2814502 dude wtf????








thats so creepy, he looks like someone after the funeral people get em all ready for a funeral


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 11, 2013)

srh88 said:


> thats so creepy, he looks like someone after the funeral people get em all ready for a funeral


Is he using the M. Jackson skin treatment?


----------



## srh88 (Sep 11, 2013)

Dirty Harry said:


> Is he using the M. Jackson skin treatment?


somethin like that


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Sep 11, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> Sorry to all the females in advance...but wow...


I have a porn video with her in it. Holly Michaels.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 12, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> Sorry to all the females in advance...but wow...



I think I'm in Lust


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Sep 12, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> Sorry to all the females in advance...but wow...


now if only my penis was a foot and a half long


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 12, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> now if only my penis was a foot and a half long



I'm not folding my unit in half for anybody


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 12, 2013)

herbose said:


>


I almost fucking died laughing


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 12, 2013)

I have a gif I wish I could put on here...Mad Skillz...


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 12, 2013)

[video]http://opelotka.wrzuta.pl/film/3O1eUGoiSLq/snl.3421the_barry_gibb_talk_show[/video] I wanna talk to ya, though you may not want meh too! lmao!


----------



## gioua (Sep 12, 2013)

Real neighborhood in Mexico..


----------



## gioua (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## srh88 (Sep 12, 2013)

gioua said:


> Real neighborhood in Mexico..


id go outside there on acid and forever lose my house


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 12, 2013)

srh88 said:


> id go outside there on acid and forever lose my house


Is this one it? Shit...I think we're still in orange...where the fuck did pink go?


----------



## srh88 (Sep 12, 2013)

there is one guy in this "hood" that is prepared for coming home fucked up lol.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 12, 2013)

srh88 said:


> there is one guy in this "hood" that is prepared for coming home fucked up lol.
> View attachment 2815684


That was the first thing I noticed..."Look at that fool ova there...'like a boss'...ain't nobody got time for that!".


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 12, 2013)

Sprinkle bobbed my weir today, eating leads to purple.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 12, 2013)

srh88 said:


> id go outside there on acid and forever lose my house


It reminds me of military on base housing and buildings. Everything looks the same. Makes it a bitch staggering back drunk looking for your place and everything looks like your there. Neighborhoods like that are why drunk people end up in the wrong place...


----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Sep 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;z-sdO6pwVHQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=z-sdO6pwVHQ#t=83[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 12, 2013)

You know Gioua, my first thought when I seen that pic was, Sim City has houses that look just like that.


----------



## gioua (Sep 13, 2013)

for the extreme wheelchairs?































[h=2]John Kerry and Bashar Al-Assad having dinner together with their wives 2009[/h]


----------



## ambedexteras (Sep 13, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> Sorry to all the females in advance...but wow...


sad about this link not working.... by the response it got im thinking its a hot lady possible doing
awesome things. someone please duplicate said link lol


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 13, 2013)

What?? 2 mornings now and the first thing I see here is Dong Lady.


----------



## guy incognito (Sep 13, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> sad about this link not working.... by the response it got im thinking its a hot lady possible doing
> awesome things. someone please duplicate said link lol


click here to see it. mildly NWS

http://fapgif.com/3v64_o/holly-michaels-deep-throat


----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 13, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahahah lolz, the vid with sound ...
> 
> [video=youtube_share;CddMD3QqTFs]http://youtu.be/CddMD3QqTFs[/video]
> 
> she must be great friends she went to the other candles before her on fire mate


[youtube]HSJMoH7tnvw[/youtube]


----------



## Trousers (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 13, 2013)

An Arab and a American go into a pastry shop. ​ ​ The Arab whisks three cookies into his pocket with lightning speed. ​ The baker doesn't notice. ​ ​ The Arab says to the American : "You see how clever we are? ​ You Americans can never beat that!" ​ ​ The American says to the Arab: "Watch this. An American is always smarter than a Arab." ​ ​ He says to the baker, "Give me a cookie, I&#8217;ll show you a magic trick!" ​ The baker gives him the cookie which the American promptly eats. ​ Then he says to the baker: "Give me another cookie for my magic trick." ​ The baker is getting suspicious but he gives it to him. ​ He eats this one too. ​ Then he says again: "Give me one more cookie..." ​ The baker is getting angry now but gives him one anyway. ​ The American eats this one too. ​ ​ Now the baker is really mad, and he yells: "And where is your famous magic trick?" ​ ​ The American says: "Look in his pocket!" ​


----------



## srh88 (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 13, 2013)

Love this guy!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 13, 2013)

&#8203;...........


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## Logges (Sep 13, 2013)

Speed Demon!


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;gjwofYhUJEM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjwofYhUJEM[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 13, 2013)

Logges said:


> Speed Demon!


Wish I had seen this when I was a kid. My turtle would never been the same.


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 13, 2013)

This is for CN


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## shadyslater (Sep 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;1UT1twFaFtU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UT1twFaFtU[/video]

never befor have i wanted a goat until now lol


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## shadyslater (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 13, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


>


WW's awesome pix are baaaack

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Winter Woman again.*


----------



## CHZBURGERWALRUS (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## CHZBURGERWALRUS (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 14, 2013)

"The new iPhone 5S provides unmatched security......"


----------



## herbose (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 14, 2013)

&#8203;Do they franchise?


----------



## herbose (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## slowandsteady (Sep 14, 2013)

Logges said:


> Speed Demon!


guess I need to up grade!!


----------



## herbose (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 14, 2013)

I think I posted this before......but it's worth a second look.


----------



## herbose (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 14, 2013)

&#8203;This one too.


----------



## herbose (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 14, 2013)

Substitute conductor.


----------



## herbose (Sep 14, 2013)

In a govt. office building?


----------



## herbose (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 14, 2013)

WTF?


----------



## herbose (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 14, 2013)

This is bound to insult damn near everyone.


----------



## herbose (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 14, 2013)

Another repost but I love this one.


----------



## herbose (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 14, 2013)

Last for now.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 14, 2013)

herbose said:


>


 Dafuq am I looking at? ROFL


----------



## silasraven (Sep 14, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Dafuq am I looking at? ROFL


the new miley cyrus dance craze. she just wants people to think she isn't some kinda whore or anything.


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 14, 2013)

This is exactly how I was when I quit cigs. LMAO

[video=youtube;-4nm7g1yFYE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4nm7g1yFYE[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## Trousers (Sep 14, 2013)

love that ^^^ gif so much


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 14, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;fyufZ8NPeZk]http://youtu.be/fyufZ8NPeZk[/video] SNOZZZBERRIES!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 14, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;PSEYXWmEse8]http://youtu.be/PSEYXWmEse8[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 14, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;6GVCgTFw2Qk]http://youtu.be/6GVCgTFw2Qk[/video] LET us not forget JONNY DANGEROUSLY!


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## CHZBURGERWALRUS (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 16, 2013)

^lmao I'm just listening to guys talk about this on the radio 


they're brutal


----------



## shoediva (Sep 16, 2013)

Here are a few...


----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 16, 2013)

shoediva said:


> Here are a few...View attachment 2824166


Get those shoes... Because I plan on having a very very steamy and lurid sexual encounter with a woman wearing those. And, I really want it to be you!


----------



## shoediva (Sep 16, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Get those shoes... Because I plan on having a very very steamy and lurid sexual encounter with a woman wearing those. And, I really want it to be you!



I am pretty sure you know my shoe size..


----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 16, 2013)

herbose said:


>


Sad to say, but I have seen facebook pics of this.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 16, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>



Any gamer over 25 knows this shit is true.


----------



## Belle of Buds (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 17, 2013)

This is extortion of the highest level. lol.

[video=youtube;EEfmSnL9x1Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEfmSnL9x1Q[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 17, 2013)

I would just change my name 

[video=youtube;qnZ5EGPyr1o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnZ5EGPyr1o[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 17, 2013)

*wheelchair into the best Halloween costume ever*


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## Logges (Sep 17, 2013)

theoatmeal is awesome.


----------



## Jer La Mota (Sep 17, 2013)

*10 characters*


----------



## Jer La Mota (Sep 17, 2013)

*10 characters*


----------



## Jer La Mota (Sep 17, 2013)

*10 characters*


----------



## Belle of Buds (Sep 17, 2013)

Why I shouldn't be forced to be on conference calls that do not interest me...


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 17, 2013)

An Arizona Highway Patrol officer stops a Harley for traveling faster than the posted speed limit, so he asks the biker his name.

'Fred,' he replies. 

'Fred what?' the officer asks. 

'Just Fred,' the man responds. 

The officer is in a good mood, thinks he might just give the biker a break, and write him out a warning instead of a ticket. The officer then presses him for the last name. 

The man tells him that he used to have a last name but lost it. 

The officer thinks that he has a nut case on his hands but plays along with it. 'Tell me, Fred, how did you lose your last name?' 

The biker replies, 'It's a long story, so stay with me.' I was born Fred Johnson. I studied hard and got good grades. When I got older, I realized that I wanted to be a doctor. I went through college, medical school, internship, residency, and finally got my degree, so I was Fred Johnson, MD. After a while I got bored being a doctor, so I decided to go back to school. Dentistry was my dream! Got all the way through School, got my degree, so then I was Fred Johnson, MD, DDS. Got bored doing dentistry, so I started fooling around with my assistant and she gave me VD, so now I was Fred Johnson, MD, DDS, with VD. 

Well, the ADA found out about the VD, so they took away my DDS. Then I was Fred Johnson, MD, with VD. Then the AMA found out about the ADA taking away my DDS because of the VD, so they took away my MD leaving me as Fred Johnson with VD. Then the VD took away my 'Johnson', so now I am Just Fred.' 

The officer walked away in tears, laughing.



cof


----------



## gioua (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## Trousers (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 18, 2013)

..........


----------



## gioua (Sep 18, 2013)

Guys plumb a house with beer prank

[video=youtube;Jazrxe4tBFo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jazrxe4tBFo[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;clFrQ8f0dZ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clFrQ8f0dZ4[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;19ZUCoK_FP8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19ZUCoK_FP8[/video]


----------



## herbose (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Sep 19, 2013)

only one way to make that trippier...


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 19, 2013)

..........


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 19, 2013)

I gave it it's own thread but decided to put it here too. 

[video=youtube;IqebEymqFS8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqebEymqFS8[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 19, 2013)

I shouldn't have laughed as hard as I did. 

[video=youtube;pYalHrHOhJ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYalHrHOhJ4[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 19, 2013)

I don;t condone this, but...


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 19, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I don;t condone this, but...



did the hookers finally leave you?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 19, 2013)

Fucken a right im sexy!


----------



## Jer La Mota (Sep 19, 2013)

................


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 20, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> View attachment 2828177 Fucken a right im sexy!


Well now...


----------



## gioua (Sep 20, 2013)

[h=2]If you puncture a banana peel with a pin, it will brown in only those spots.[/h]
we use to do this as kids.. we would write on other kids banana's and during lunch they would think WTH?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 20, 2013)

Ten Characters


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 20, 2013)

Winter is coming, ya know. Got your window scrapers, snow brushes and hot toddies? Did I tell ya I'm going to the beach? 

[video=youtube;WX0x_Q3fcDg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WX0x_Q3fcDg[/video]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pHsAbzGC4w


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 20, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


>


Notify the DOT! That vehicle is severely over the gross allowed axle weight for that roadway. Road damage will happen along with difficulty in stopping due to the excessive weight.


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 20, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


>


How strong is the frame on those things?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 20, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> How strong is the frame on those things?


I think they overengineer them just a little.


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 20, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I think they overengineer them just a little.


I think they need to. My God, how much can a little machine take?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 20, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> I think they need to. My God, how much can a little machine take?


Lots!


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 20, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I think they overengineer them just a little.


Considering that too fat to walk is now a common thing I don't think it's over engineering.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 20, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;_hjoh_NrDJY]http://youtu.be/_hjoh_NrDJY[/video] over priced maybe! where will it send ya???


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 20, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> I think they need to. My God, how much can a little machine take?


A few pages back, a fatty on one fell over due to the narrow wheel base and him causing a high center of gravity. If the fat one on the back over reached for something, they are going over no doubt...and just may knock the isle rack over from the heavy impact. 
Joking aside, that is not safe for the riders or other customers, and is a law suit waiting to happen. Then those two can afford the expensive chocolates.
If the one on the back walked, it may not be that way.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 20, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> How strong is the frame on those things?


If I remember correctly from when I used to work at Walmart, they have a sticker on them that says weight limit of 700lbs.

Also I've never ever seen anyone other than fat people riding those things in the almost 5 years of working for walmart except some drunken/high kids on a tour bus that tried to steal one.


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 20, 2013)

700 lbs. Wowser, that's a lot to love. Yikes, I can't imagine what that must look like. 


Blue Wizard said:


> If I remember correctly from when I used to work at Walmart, they have a sticker on them that says weight limit of 700lbs.
> 
> Also I've never ever seen anyone other than fat people riding those things in the almost 5 years of working for walmart except some drunken/high kids on a tour bus that tried to steal one.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 20, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> 700 lbs. Wowser, that's a lot to love. Yikes, I can't imagine what that must look like.


I picture two large nfl lineman side by side lol, that's about 700lbs.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 20, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> 700 lbs. Wowser, that's a lot to love. Yikes, I can't imagine what that must look like.


I think that's including everything in the shopping basket up front too. Pizza rolls, mountain dew, double stuffed oreos, chicken and waffle flavored lays potato chips, etc.


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 20, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> I picture two large nfl lineman side by side lol, that's about 700lbs.


Now fuse them into one and be terrified!


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 20, 2013)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*An old Marine Pilot sat down at the Starbucks, still wearing his old USMC flight jacket and ordered a cup of coffee. 

As he sat sipping his coffee, a young woman sat down next to him. She turned to the pilot and asked,*​ *Are you a real pilot?*​ 
*He replied, 'Well, I've spent my whole life flying planes, first Stearmans, then the early Grummans... flew a Wildcat and Corsair in WWII, and later in the Korean conflict, Banshees and Cougars. I've taught more than 260 people to fly and given rides to hundreds, so I guess I am a pilot, and you, what are you? **

**She said, 'I'm a lesbian. I spend my whole day thinking about naked women. As soon as I get up in the morning, I think about naked women. When I shower, I think about naked women. When I watch TV, I think about naked women. It seems everything makes me think of naked women.' 
**
The two sat sipping in silence. 

A little while later, a young man sat down on the other side of the old pilot and asked:*​ *"**A**re you a real pilot?"** 

**He replied, 'I always thought I was, but I just found out I'm a lesbian**.'*​[/FONT]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 20, 2013)

..............


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Logges (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## shadyslater (Sep 20, 2013)

Logges said:


>


My mrs found this earlier its on like 100 bid about 26.000 boys lol


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Sep 21, 2013)

[h=2]i heard we are doing selfies!?[/h]












school photo.. lol


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 21, 2013)

Wash day


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 21, 2013)

This is appropriate


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 21, 2013)

[video]http://www.collegehumor.com/embed/6919923/huskies-argue-adorably-through-cat-door[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 21, 2013)

[video]http://www.collegehumor.com/e/6919880[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;IgLxysOlYqI]http://youtu.be/IgLxysOlYqI[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 21, 2013)

Take the time this one is cute. Or the brownies have kicked in and I'm finding humor in everything 

[video=youtube;YlVi0noRr-o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlVi0noRr-o[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 21, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


>


No see nothing, but wish I could share a brownie with you...Then maybe I could see it...  No joke, I mean this one...


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 21, 2013)

Dirty Harry said:


> No see nothing, but wish I could share a brownie with you...Then maybe I could see it...  No joke, I mean this one...


It's a play on their act and Who is on Third? What I'll get a link


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 21, 2013)

Ok, it's called Who's on First. The guy on base is named Hu (Who)

[video=youtube;kTcRRaXV-fg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTcRRaXV-fg&amp;list=TLPM48zPvV-KiOrXh7yl1XVgcRzhv7ug_E[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 21, 2013)

.............


----------



## gioua (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Sep 22, 2013)

crap pic wont hot link..


----------



## gioua (Sep 22, 2013)

cant tell you how many weddings I did and thought this very same thing.. wifey's and I only spend less then 2k from wedding dress to honey moon.. and 1k was a gift from her folks..


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Sep 22, 2013)

reminds me of this place for some reason









love the replies


----------



## gioua (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Sep 22, 2013)

preppers??


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 22, 2013)

sorry I just have to show yous guys this!!!!
just keepin it clean......


----------



## RPM371 (Sep 22, 2013)

Nobody died.


----------



## herbose (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## shadyslater (Sep 22, 2013)

gioua said:


>



theres alread a channel on youtube called people of wall-mart lol


----------



## herbose (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## shadyslater (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 22, 2013)

Organic Witches


----------



## CHZBURGERWALRUS (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## CHZBURGERWALRUS (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 22, 2013)

Had to come and see chzburgerwalrus. love the name


----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## silasraven (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;0Ou-aYa4hAw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ou-aYa4hAw[/video]


----------



## PetFlora (Sep 23, 2013)

This is not a joke, but... Alas, our current education system fails to operate this way. It works in reverse, yet no one questions it, let alone, rebels


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 23, 2013)

PetFlora said:


> This is not a joke, but... Alas, our current education system fails to operate this way. It works in reverse, yet no one questions it, let alone, rebels


It's all it preparation of the over throw, 1 with 2, upper and lower, have and have not.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 23, 2013)

I would say once again being stoned, you know, just to be sure


----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 23, 2013)

*Australian* *Help line*



*Australian Telephone Operator: *


*"G'day mate, Helpline here. What's the problem?"*

*Caller: *

*"I'm in the Outback with the girlfriend and she's been stung on her thigh by a hornet and now her vagina has completely closed up!"*

*Australian Telephone Operator: "Bummer!"*
*
Caller: "Great advice! Thanks mate, bye.*


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## silasraven (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## silasraven (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## silasraven (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## shadyslater (Sep 23, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


>


haha that fox knows he's gonna get fuuuct uuup lol


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 24, 2013)

Don't worry no one died. 

[video=youtube;D_25xSV_Gzg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_25xSV_Gzg[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 24, 2013)

Lamborghini cut in half. 

[video=youtube;hmTP4xUTqCM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmTP4xUTqCM#t=42[/video]


----------



## dangledo (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 24, 2013)

dangledo said:


>


 Is that guy leaning against the house taking a leak?


----------



## dangledo (Sep 24, 2013)

looks like it.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## srh88 (Sep 24, 2013)

i hate when this happenss


----------



## herbose (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Sep 25, 2013)

prequel to waynes world?














something my dad would do too..


----------



## gioua (Sep 25, 2013)

you will get this if you have seen mean girls a few thousands times too 















I aint leaving the house now


----------



## gioua (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## TalonToker (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;88E2eSW4iuY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88E2eSW4iuY[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 25, 2013)

ahhhh, it's Octoberfest time!


----------



## neosapien (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Sep 26, 2013)




----------



## 420God (Sep 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;57dzaMaouXA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57dzaMaouXA[/video]


----------



## silasraven (Sep 26, 2013)

420God said:


> [video=youtube;57dzaMaouXA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57dzaMaouXA[/video]


thats so five minutes ago


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 26, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> ahhhh, it's Octoberfest time!


She is making the perfect shape with her mouth. Things that make you say hmmm.


----------



## Trousers (Sep 26, 2013)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 26, 2013)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> She is making the perfect shape with her mouth. Things that make you say hmmm.


Here is the beer dear...now insert cock here...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 26, 2013)

...................


----------



## gioua (Sep 26, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Sep 26, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Sep 26, 2013)

[h=2]Anyone can be seduced by bacon[/h]


----------



## gioua (Sep 26, 2013)

SCREW SNOW SHOVELING?


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 26, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 26, 2013)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> She is making the perfect shape with her mouth. Things that make you say hmmm.


yup, that's why I posted it.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 26, 2013)

*Beer and Blow Jobs A German tradition since 1407. *


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 26, 2013)

sorry if this is a repost... even if it is, it deserves another look...
[video=youtube;Uqt3Zb7BItA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=Uqt3Zb7BItA[/video]
SH420


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 26, 2013)

What about the frog at the bottom?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 26, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 26, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 26, 2013)

Just one of those days.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 26, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 26, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 26, 2013)




----------



## shadyslater (Sep 26, 2013)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Sep 27, 2013)

*10 characters.*


----------



## Jer La Mota (Sep 27, 2013)

*
10 characters.*


----------



## Jer La Mota (Sep 27, 2013)

*10 characters.*


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## Jadesjewel (Sep 27, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;s3pfyWWQOq4]http://youtu.be/s3pfyWWQOq4[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 27, 2013)

Now who is the mighty hunter here? Good kitty. 

[video=youtube;DBNYwxDZ_pA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBNYwxDZ_pA[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 27, 2013)

Did you notice the other croc in the background just slip into the water when the attack occurred?


Winter Woman said:


> Now who is the mighty hunter here? Good kitty.
> 
> [video=youtube;DBNYwxDZ_pA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBNYwxDZ_pA[/video]


----------



## shadyslater (Sep 27, 2013)

sneaky fooookin jaguar man


----------



## JustCoasting (Sep 27, 2013)

So Cool! Thanks Winter Woman...


----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## WattSaver (Sep 27, 2013)

[email protected] 10 digits


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 27, 2013)

pg


----------



## gioua (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 28, 2013)

OMG, now I want to do this too. 

[video=youtube;IHY8mol-v2A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHY8mol-v2A[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 28, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;vgZm8okgH6c]http://youtu.be/vgZm8okgH6c[/video] Samantha wants YOU TO TOUCH HER,......... NOW! I stood on toilet and got high on pot!


----------



## silasraven (Sep 28, 2013)

ww thats all asian but one white dude as the judge. hilghly bias.


----------



## Logges (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## Dogenzengi (Sep 28, 2013)

I have have a great Love for the Martial Arts, I spent 17 years of my life going to school for one art or another.
I found my home were I received my BB and stayed for 7 years before I became a Dad
.Four a.m. Feedings stopped my full time training, lol.

I can talk for hours on many subjects but MA is at the top of the list.

Maybe I will post some of my Teachers stories that he used to shape our minds.




Winter Woman said:


> OMG, now I want to do this too.
> 
> [video=youtube;IHY8mol-v2A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHY8mol-v2A[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 29, 2013)

Ten Characters


----------



## silasraven (Sep 29, 2013)

her very yung


----------



## Logges (Sep 29, 2013)

screw your band!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 29, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;LstmiKyVOBo]http://youtu.be/LstmiKyVOBo[/video]


----------



## gioua (Sep 29, 2013)

cool clock














thanks Obama


----------



## Belle of Buds (Sep 29, 2013)

I actually took this picture in the foyer of the local WalMart...


----------



## srh88 (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 29, 2013)

That leprechaun is fucked.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 30, 2013)

Jus Sayin ...


----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Sep 30, 2013)

crap images not working again grrr


----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 30, 2013)

^^^ Give the movie AND music companies their way...that would be about right in their eyes.


----------



## Jer La Mota (Sep 30, 2013)

10 characters.


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;xcv82ntxJO8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcv82ntxJO8[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;STB7PsAHqj4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STB7PsAHqj4[/video]


----------



## gioua (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 1, 2013)

Just amazing. Went to put this in the Sports section but it obviously wouldn't be right to put it there. 

[video=youtube;UBqFQKI1YW8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBqFQKI1YW8[/video]


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Oct 1, 2013)

Speaking of boobs...


----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## srh88 (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;UHUhzn_SE8Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHUhzn_SE8Q[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 2, 2013)

don't piss off your ex-wife. 

[video=youtube;AorQJsnrcPA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AorQJsnrcPA[/video]


----------



## neosapien (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## Perfextionist420 (Oct 2, 2013)

loltenchar


----------



## Jer La Mota (Oct 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;4ltRU4gFvNQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=4ltRU4gFvNQ[/video]


----------



## Jer La Mota (Oct 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;GbhkXg9iFYA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbhkXg9iFYA[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 2, 2013)

Jer La Mota said:


> [video=youtube;GbhkXg9iFYA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbhkXg9iFYA[/video]


Do people keep those as pets??? Can you image that happening with a buzz on.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 2, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;NhX5awQ_5vg]http://youtu.be/NhX5awQ_5vg[/video] lmao looks like there was a struggle!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 2, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> Do people keep those as pets??? Can you image that happening with a buzz on.


BANG! (I only need one)...OK kids, fluffy is missing be we have this new type of pork for supper.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Oct 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;jofNR_WkoCE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jofNR_WkoCE[/video]

your mind is about to be fucked


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 2, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> [video=youtube;jofNR_WkoCE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jofNR_WkoCE[/video]
> 
> your mind is about to be fucked


OK...BANG BANG just to shut it up...and then back to the new pork. "What does the fox say?...cook to medium well." BANG!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 2, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;N8fwtkC5UJU]http://youtu.be/N8fwtkC5UJU[/video]


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 2, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> [video=youtube;jofNR_WkoCE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jofNR_WkoCE[/video]
> 
> your mind is about to be fucked[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 2, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> [video=youtube;jofNR_WkoCE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jofNR_WkoCE[/video]
> 
> your mind is about to be fucked


[youtube]rWXiNqD5B_k[/youtube]


----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## Logges (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## srh88 (Oct 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;_t2bnp8aoXw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_t2bnp8aoXw[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 3, 2013)

All the way through, my friends, all the way through...

[video=youtube;iLx6ZeJNjmg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLx6ZeJNjmg[/video]


----------



## Logges (Oct 3, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> All the way through, my friends, all the way through...
> 
> [video=youtube;iLx6ZeJNjmg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLx6ZeJNjmg[/video]


that's a repost.

a very good repost


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;0k9M4jw2OXQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0k9M4jw2OXQ#t=48[/video]


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 3, 2013)

Jer La Mota said:


> [video=youtube;4ltRU4gFvNQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=4ltRU4gFvNQ[/video]



I can only imagine the size of the litter box.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 3, 2013)

Times are a changin'


----------



## silasraven (Oct 3, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> I can only imagine the size of the litter box.


why would you have this as a pet? it could take your arm off and askfor seconds. and thats all it will take to get that bone eattin'. did you see how easy the cat just pulverized chicken bone.


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 3, 2013)

silasraven said:


> why would you have this as a pet? it could take your arm off and askfor seconds. and thats all it will take to get that bone eattin'. did you see how easy the cat just pulverized chicken bone.


Idk... I think it's adorable. I mean, just listen to those bones crunch. So cute.


----------



## Jer La Mota (Oct 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;vQTrdYEaoIU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQTrdYEaoIU[/video]


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 3, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


>


 that's amazing, and super cool.. good stuff vile..


----------



## jesumus4d (Oct 3, 2013)

This one is not a pic guys but OMG they hit the nail on the head on how marijuana is a major stress reliever. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfGQvVY9HxU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## gioua (Oct 3, 2013)

Wooden cabinet made to look like it was a digital glitch







(cuz I didnt buy it I looked it up...

According to Studio Laviani the image is a rendering, however a final piece of furniture is supposed to be on display in April, so stay tuned.
http://www.thisiscolossal.com/2013/03/good-vibrations-an-intricately-carved-cabinet-looks-like-a-digital-glitch/


----------



## gioua (Oct 3, 2013)

love mean girls and my daughter made this comment today too.


----------



## Logges (Oct 3, 2013)

nom nom nom nom


----------



## gioua (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 4, 2013)

How to tell if your dog is involved in a sex scandal.


----------



## herbose (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Oct 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;9Gc4QTqslN4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=9Gc4QTqslN4[/video]


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Oct 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;mM9Q1NidE2s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mM9Q1NidE2s&amp;list=RD02x_a9d-U8jUk[/video]

The boys will really like this one.


----------



## kinetic (Oct 4, 2013)

There's a longer version of the bird I heard once on a tape about twenty years ago. The middle freakout part was extended. I can't find it now anywhere though.


----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## MojoRison (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## MojoRison (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## ebgood (Oct 4, 2013)

..............


----------



## gioua (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## ricky1lung (Oct 5, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;pV6YxBvRRHE]http://youtu.be/pV6YxBvRRHE[/video]


----------



## ricky1lung (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Oct 5, 2013)

ricky1lung said:


> [video=youtube_share;pV6YxBvRRHE]http://youtu.be/pV6YxBvRRHE[/video]




That was freaking great!!! + rep


----------



## silasraven (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 5, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;19XmNXeAvIg]http://youtu.be/19XmNXeAvIg[/video] Huh you wanna what? Uh ok I guess, while your down there could ya sniff meh balls too?


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 5, 2013)

^ Lmfao.... wow.


----------



## dangledo (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## JustCoasting (Oct 5, 2013)

dangledo said:


>


Been trying, but I don't get it...


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Oct 5, 2013)

JustCoasting said:


> Been trying, but I don't get it...


its funny cause she's fat


----------



## JustCoasting (Oct 5, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> its funny cause she's fat


I did think of that but he's going to get laid six ways from Sunday for having her on his shoulders. A little pain, many BJ's... I think it's a law.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Oct 5, 2013)

JustCoasting said:


> I did think of that but he's going to get laid six ways from Sunday for having her on his shoulders. A little pain, many BJ's... I think it's a law.


not worth it :/ poor bastard is holding his breath wishing he was somewhere else


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Oct 5, 2013)

how many levels?


----------



## JustCoasting (Oct 5, 2013)

But she is a very pretty girl. I'm thinking he had the right idea.


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 5, 2013)

JustCoasting said:


> But she is a very pretty girl. I'm thinking he had the right idea.


I bet he will enjoy the evening later on or it's his sister.


----------



## kinetic (Oct 5, 2013)

JustCoasting said:


> But she is a very pretty girl. I'm thinking he had the right idea.


If her hair was dark I would tap it.


----------



## JustCoasting (Oct 5, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> I bet he will enjoy the evening later on or it's his sister.


LOL, very good point.


----------



## JustCoasting (Oct 5, 2013)

kinetic said:


> If her hair was dark I would tap it.


If you would care to look, her hair probably is.


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 5, 2013)

kinetic said:


> If her hair was dark I would tap it.


Reality is you'd probably tap that anyways. 

**Excuse me it's Saturday night and I've put away a bottle of Asti, smoked one of the last bad boys I have and about to take the really bad boy in my life to bed. I'm feeling tingly all over.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Oct 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;esxfpb8ZjMw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esxfpb8ZjMw[/video]

lmfao


----------



## gioua (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Oct 6, 2013)

Barkour?


----------



## gioua (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## silasraven (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 6, 2013)

Ham sandwich anyone?


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## luxengen (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## luxengen (Oct 6, 2013)

And special bonus - russian president!


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 6, 2013)

I thought I would step out of character and say a few words to all the good people on this thread.
I hope 
BigP is still watching his creation in the background. 
It's a pleasure to be associated with you, and I'm not just saying that because I'm higher than a kite.........welll.....actually.....that's probably why I'm saying that.
That kite thing reminds me of the other day when me and the daughter were in the back yard and could not get the kite up. The wife yells out the back door "You need more tail"...........

POST THE PUNCHLINE!


----------



## herbose (Oct 6, 2013)

I almost puked laughing on this one:


----------



## herbose (Oct 6, 2013)

What you don't want to see when using a public toilet....................


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 7, 2013)

^^^^^what an assistant she is!


----------



## gioua (Oct 7, 2013)

I found IT


----------



## gioua (Oct 7, 2013)

cool fish tank


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


what is he throwing off the ping pong bat?


----------



## gioua (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Oct 7, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> what is he throwing off the ping pong bat?


yeah she is holding 2 other ones with knives in them too..


----------



## gioua (Oct 7, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


>




this will work better....


----------



## gioua (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Oct 7, 2013)

have to admit... I owned a few wind breakers back in the day.. but wth..


----------



## gioua (Oct 8, 2013)

prpmo vid for the new SK carrie movie

[video=youtube;LYTD91WjbtM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYTD91WjbtM[/video]


----------



## gioua (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 8, 2013)

gioua said:


>


I'd never thought about doing that. I bet I could learn. I can blow them with my nose pretty well. Looks like it's time to start learning a new trick.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## midge63 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 8, 2013)

midge63 said:


> View attachment 2850187


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 8, 2013)

gioua said:


> prpmo vid for the new SK carrie movie
> 
> [video=youtube;LYTD91WjbtM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYTD91WjbtM[/video]


I wish I thought of this.


----------



## midge63 (Oct 8, 2013)

One for the boys! Hee hee...


----------



## Jer La Mota (Oct 8, 2013)

*10 characters*


----------



## Jer La Mota (Oct 8, 2013)

*10 characters*


----------



## gioua (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 8, 2013)

gioua said:


>



Strip!

............


----------



## gioua (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Zaehet Strife (Oct 8, 2013)

One of the funniest things i've ever seen. lmfao! 

[video=youtube;Kppx4bzfAaE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kppx4bzfAaE[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 8, 2013)

^^^^^^lmao


----------



## jcdws602 (Oct 8, 2013)

Jesus Christ is my nigga!


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## midge63 (Oct 8, 2013)

Hehehehehe! Anyone one for a game? LOL!


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 8, 2013)

midge63 said:


> Hehehehehe! Anyone one for a game? LOL!
> View attachment 2850812


One of those games that I would lose on purpose.


----------



## ebgood (Oct 8, 2013)

..........


----------



## JustCoasting (Oct 8, 2013)

Have I ever said "I Love You?" Your posts are always awesome.


----------



## gioua (Oct 9, 2013)

and now you know what a fool you will look like later on..


----------



## gioua (Oct 9, 2013)

miley in about 5 years?







bummer man..


----------



## ricky1lung (Oct 9, 2013)

gioua said:


> and now you know what a fool you will look like later on..


No kidding, purple cell phone.... Geeesh what was he thinking.


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 9, 2013)

gioua said:


> and now you know what a fool you will look like later on..


No, no, no that is wrong on so many levels.


----------



## PetFlora (Oct 9, 2013)

I'd eat that 



gioua said:


>


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 9, 2013)

A disgruntled grower artistically protesting about hermie plants LOL


----------



## herbose (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Oct 9, 2013)

guy looks like G.W Bush


----------



## srh88 (Oct 9, 2013)

it does look a little like gw bush


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 9, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Well that was the British, Canadian militia were mostly involved in the small skirmishes on the border. 

The British that did burn down the whitehouse suffered the wrath of jeebus.
http://usforeignpolicy.about.com/od/introtoforeignpolicy/a/Washington-D-C-Hurricane-Of-1814.htm


----------



## Trousers (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## Trousers (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## Trousers (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## Trousers (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## MojoRison (Oct 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Ra_-sYZJUOM]http://youtu.be/Ra_-sYZJUOM[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 9, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Damn that turtle!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 9, 2013)

gioua said:


> QUOTE]
> So down with Spider woman!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 10, 2013)

[video]&lt;iframe src="http://www.nbc.com/assets/video/widget/widget.html?vid=n39908" width="560" height="315" frameborder="0"&gt;&lt;/iframe&gt;[/video] the coked up gremlin lmao!


----------



## gioua (Oct 10, 2013)

Hey Sunni this your neighbor?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 10, 2013)

Wait for it...


----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Oct 10, 2013)

damn


----------



## Trousers (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 10, 2013)

gioua said:


> damn


DAMN!


----------



## herbose (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Oct 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;sF7K5bsj7mk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sF7K5bsj7mk[/video]


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 11, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 11, 2013)

gioua said:


> damn


That gator probably lost that one and then later on the snake lost his life too. Gators can slow their respiration and heartbeat down to almost nothing. The python then swallows the gator. The gator revives inside the belly of the snake and tears him to pieces from the inside. So this is probably a real picture and not photoshopped.


----------



## gioua (Oct 11, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;7tMS5uekmNk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tMS5uekmNk[/video]


----------



## gioua (Oct 11, 2013)

2
 
3
 
4
 
5
 
6
 
7
 
8
 
9
 
10
 
11
 
12
 
13
 
14
 
15
 
16
 
17
 
18
 
19
 
20
 
21
 
22
 
23
 
24
 
25
 
26
 
27
 
28
 
29
 
30
 
31
 
32
 
33
 
34
 
35
 
36


----------



## herbose (Oct 11, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 11, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 11, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 11, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 11, 2013)




----------



## giggles26 (Oct 11, 2013)




----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 11, 2013)




----------



## Logges (Oct 12, 2013)

gioua said:


>


the only part that i liked


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 12, 2013)

2paranoid said:


>


She had the choice of that, or someone different...and you locked your safest bet! Dumb Ass!


----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 12, 2013)

Dirty Harry said:


> She had the choice of that, or someone different...and you locked your safest bet! Dumb Ass!


no human could match that thing....if anything she would simply buy a new one, probably with your money =/


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 12, 2013)

Or cut that pathetic excuse for a lock.


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 12, 2013)




----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 12, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 12, 2013)

2paranoid said:


>


I hate watching a bro get the bird


----------



## squarepush3r (Oct 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;HIpQ4ah5XTY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIpQ4ah5XTY&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Oct 13, 2013)

squarepush3r said:


> [video=youtube;HIpQ4ah5XTY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIpQ4ah5XTY&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


arrrghhh man that is so annoying , i have to scream at my monitor , i allmost feel like smashing my head against it with frustration.


----------



## gioua (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 13, 2013)

Logges said:


> nom nom nom nom


 Made my day


----------



## gioua (Oct 13, 2013)

wth?


----------



## silasraven (Oct 13, 2013)

^^^^ has a good chance of killing you on the way down.


----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## silasraven (Oct 13, 2013)

jealous little shit


----------



## gioua (Oct 14, 2013)

AHA! preppin for harvest!!!


----------



## gioua (Oct 14, 2013)

^oddly there is a Ben and Jerry on this show too..




what I anticipate when ordering the extra large pizza on the menu..


----------



## gioua (Oct 14, 2013)




----------



## 420God (Oct 14, 2013)




----------



## Trousers (Oct 14, 2013)

Georgia, lol.


----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 14, 2013)




----------



## Trousers (Oct 14, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Oct 15, 2013)

I need to do this.. my dogs love looking thru the fence..


----------



## gioua (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Oct 16, 2013)

I thought it was just the wrapper for a second..


----------



## gioua (Oct 16, 2013)

is this real?


----------



## gioua (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 16, 2013)

gioua said:


>


Mail Box Wins


----------



## zhn0k (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## zhn0k (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Oct 16, 2013)

zhn0k said:


>




I dont get it?


----------



## gioua (Oct 16, 2013)

some PS skillz..


----------



## gioua (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Oct 16, 2013)

so glad I am a guy


----------



## gioua (Oct 16, 2013)

found on the bathroom ceiling


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 16, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Mail Box Wins


And the fight was a federal offense LOL


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## MojoRison (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## JustCoasting (Oct 16, 2013)

Me too, but you have to admit those shoes are totally pretty....


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 16, 2013)

MojoRison said:


>


 no guess at all, it's the "chic" in the middle..


----------



## srh88 (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## JustCoasting (Oct 16, 2013)

I think it's the "girl" on the left. It looks like her jaw has been altered. Men, even gay queens, cannot hide a jaw.


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 16, 2013)

JustCoasting said:


> I think it's the "girl" on the left. It looks like her jaw has been altered. Men, even gay queens, cannot hide a jaw.


 the dude's name is Steve "Stephanie" Malkowitz, but i'm not having much luck figuring out which one he is in the above pix..

maybe someone else will help solve the mystery..


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 16, 2013)

Seems about right


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Oct 17, 2013)

Halloween costume


----------



## gioua (Oct 17, 2013)

say it right the 1st time or beatings ensue..


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Oct 17, 2013)

[h=2]He made my cat Leon a crown[/h]




































badd ass coffee cups













NONION?


----------



## gioua (Oct 17, 2013)

once you see it..


----------



## gioua (Oct 17, 2013)

raising 4 kids.. I want to yell at these guys all the time.. 



















is it racist?








[h=2]The World's First Teleportation Device[/h]


----------



## gioua (Oct 17, 2013)

"or say you did"


----------



## Logges (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## MojoRison (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Oct 18, 2013)

we stopped buying Neapolitan for this reason.. I would eat the strawberry.. wifey and kids would hit the chocolate vanilla would stay single


----------



## gioua (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;KiuTG9SJyM0]http://youtu.be/KiuTG9SJyM0[/video]


----------



## gioua (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Oct 18, 2013)

[h=2]Watched Stargate (the movie) the other day. Guess who was hiding in the special features?[/h]


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;-G4Y8JtT1j0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=-G4Y8JtT1j0[/video]
I had to put the bowl down because I was laughing too hard.


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 18, 2013)

herbose said:


>


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 18, 2013)

for some odd reason, i picture this is how see4 was as a baby..


----------



## ebgood (Oct 18, 2013)

..........


----------



## see4 (Oct 18, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> for some odd reason, i picture this is how see4 was as a baby..


bahaha!! you damn right! lol.



*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to racerboy71 again.



*


----------



## gioua (Oct 19, 2013)

only 1 beer?



















he knew what he was doing


----------



## Logges (Oct 19, 2013)

who you gonna call?


----------



## zhn0k (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## zhn0k (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 19, 2013)

one more..


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Oct 20, 2013)

v


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 20, 2013)

gioua said:


>


Damn that's funny ROFL...


----------



## gioua (Oct 20, 2013)

Loved Scrubs for the 1st 5 seasons..













































I dig this


----------



## gioua (Oct 20, 2013)

I still would not eat there...

pearls on a pig!


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 20, 2013)

^^^ I agree G, it's a nice piece of architecture but it doesn't take away from the simple fact, some disgruntled employee is going to jizz in your cream sauce.


----------



## herbose (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## tip top toker (Oct 20, 2013)

gioua said:


> I still would not eat there...
> 
> pearls on a pig!


I will take a maccyds double cheeseburger or bigmac over any burger you can offer me.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 20, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> I will take a maccyds double cheeseburger or bigmac over any burger you can offer me.


----------



## Trousers (Oct 20, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> I will take a maccyds double cheeseburger or bigmac over any burger you can offer me.


Cool story, Fatty.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 20, 2013)

Trousers said:


> Cool story, Fatty.


Love that gif 

But you couldn't be further from the truth. I'm as lanky as they come. I've muscle, but i'm 6'2" and just over 10 stone. I'm now genuinely interested to see if there is any difference in mcdonalds food between the US and UK, might well be, mcdonalods in hong kong was like gourmet dining, fucking insanely good. I have always been surprised with the amount of middle aged chefs i've talked with (a lot). in the uk, who say that mcdonalds is their go to place for burgers.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 20, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Love that gif
> 
> But you couldn't be further from the truth. I'm as lanky as they come. I've muscle, but i'm 6'2" and just over 10 stone. I'm now genuinely interested to see if there is any difference in mcdonalds food between the US and UK, might well be, mcdonalods in hong kong was like gourmet dining, fucking insanely good. I have always been surprised with the amount of middle aged chefs i've talked with (a lot). in the uk, who say that mcdonalds is their go to place for burgers.


 i've never had mcdonalds in the uk tip, but i have had it in germany, amsterdam, and spain i do believe as well, and you're right, huge difference in quality between the mcdonald's here in the states and the ones i've eaten at in other countries..
the one in germany did give me a huge case of the poo's, and by the time i made it to amsterdam, i was ready to poo my pants, but it tasted much better than what we get here in the states for sure.


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 20, 2013)

Screw mcdonald's. The only reason I ever went there was to do drugs in the bathroom and leave.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 20, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> i've never had mcdonalds in the uk tip, but i have had it in germany, amsterdam, and spain i do believe as well, and you're right, huge difference in quality between the mcdonald's here in the states and the ones i've eaten at in other countries..
> the one in germany did give me a huge case of the poo's, and by the time i made it to amsterdam, i was ready to poo my pants, but it tasted much better than what we get here in the states for sure.


Indeed, makes me wonder what difference there is. And i know there is a hell of a lot of stereotyping behind the whole attitude, such as jizzing in your mayo etc. People talk as if it's an "every-meal" occurence, but the amount of cctv coverage these days, i think people are getting a little carried away with the hating (although saying that, again, maybe it's an american thing, the number of people on these forums who have wished jizz upon my food because i refuse to tip as a matter of requirement, as opposed to a thankyou for the good service..) 

But yeah, in the UK, supposedly all of the beef is sourced in ireland last time i checked a box, ireland being about the size of your walmart, hell of a lot less to go wrong when you have so little to play with. And as a chef, like others i've worked with, i love a good thick meaty burger like most, but at the same time, i find it very hard to find any critisicm of uk cheeseburgers from mcdonalds. Just want to go back to hong kong now  All 24/7, some dumb shits, meaning you get a whole super size meal for about 50p because they don't understand their tills, and i kid you not, mcdoanlds in HK is gourmet. I am passionate about chinese food, and regardless what i found and ate over my month stay, i made a point to goto mcdonalds every single day!


----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## Trousers (Oct 20, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> I've muscle, but i'm 6'2" and just over 10 stone.











Damn, do you strap tennis rackets to your feet when you shower so you don't go down the drain?
muscle, sure


----------



## Jadesjewel (Oct 20, 2013)

T














































This is who came trick or treating last year


----------



## zhn0k (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 21, 2013)

Trousers said:


> Cool story, Fatty.


I've been watching this for like 3 minutes and it keeps getting better.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Oct 21, 2013)

zhn0k said:


>


Ok for real... where is the real Gif? I need to see those things.


----------



## gioua (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## Trousers (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Oct 21, 2013)

*10 characters.*


----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 21, 2013)

Trousers said:


>


 this is exactly why i can't watch show like cops without screaming at my tv and feeling my blood pressure going through the roof..


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 21, 2013)

omfg, lmao..


----------



## Figong (Oct 21, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> omfg, lmao..


This is one of my favorites from months ago, am glad it's resurfaced


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 21, 2013)

Figong said:


> This is one of my favorites from months ago, am glad it's resurfaced


 i'd never seen it before, thought it was pretty funny..


----------



## Figong (Oct 21, 2013)

Really? I remember posting it just before I went into deep cover, may have been random interjection into jibber jabber though - either way, tis kickass


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 22, 2013)

Trousers said:


>


Holy Gods. If I was the guy filming, the camera would be dropped and you'd have a cop with a broken skull in roughly 10 seconds. I would drop-kick his head right into that wall.


----------



## bud nugbong (Oct 22, 2013)

he hates shoplifters I guess.


----------



## qroox (Oct 22, 2013)

Big P said:


> one man in short shorts.. can change the world.. you can fast forward a little to get the jist
> 
> 
> [youtube]GA8z7f7a2Pk[/youtube]



SICKKK.damn he knows how to set it off


----------



## gioua (Oct 22, 2013)

this is awesome.. has her flowers attached to string to mess with the girls


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 22, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Holy Gods. If I was the guy filming, the camera would be dropped and you'd have a cop with a broken skull in roughly 10 seconds. I would drop-kick his head right into that wall.


 I know right? Talk about unnecessary use of force, Christ..
Oh yeah, he really needed to run full blast at that chic and tackle her to the ground like she's a line backer in the NFL ..
I was being serious about not being able to watch shows like cops without getting all pissed off.. so I don't even watch it.. f the police..


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 22, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Holy Gods. If I was the guy filming, the camera would be dropped and you'd have a cop with a broken skull in roughly 10 seconds. I would drop-kick his head right into that wall.


I feel you...but if you were able to kick his ass, the cop still wins and you end up beaten to a pulp and sent to prison, or his buddies just kill you. No good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 22, 2013)

Dirty Harry said:


> I feel you...but if you were able to kick his ass, the cop still wins and you end up beaten to a pulp and sent to prison, or his buddies just kill you. No good deed goes unpunished.


 What a great post from dirty harry.. lol..


----------



## guy incognito (Oct 22, 2013)

Trousers said:


>


HAHA that bitch got what she had coming.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 22, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> What a great post from dirty harry.. lol..


I am just saying it as it is. For all who say, "I would jump in and kick some ass..." 
#1 On the scene, all cops are always right all the time in their minds.
#2 When they are wrong, and you rightfully interfere, see #1 and prepare for a sever beating, or worse.
#3 To prove the cops were wrong, you need to prove it in court if you are physically able to, or live to get this far...See #2...and the courts mostly side with the cops.

Record everything you see, and ANONYMOUSLY pass it to the news agencies. Let them run with it and you don't have a bulls eye on you back. It sucks that is how it is. Even truly bad cops have cop friends that you will have to deal with.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 22, 2013)

Dirty Harry said:


> I am just saying it as it is. For all who say, "I would jump in and kick some ass..."
> #1 On the scene, all cops are always right all the time in their minds.
> #2 When they are wrong, and you rightfully interfere, see #1 and prepare for a sever beating, or worse.
> #3 To prove the cops were wrong, you need to prove it in court if you are physically able to, or live to get this far...See #2...and the courts mostly side with the cops.
> ...


Oh.. I agree with you... but I was mainly joking about how a member whose name is dirty harry, like Clint Eastwood in all those bad ass cop shows from around the 70's, said that the cops are going to kick some ass and take some names ..


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 22, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> Oh.. I agree with you... but I was mainly joking about how a member whose name is dirty harry, like Clint Eastwood in all those bad ass cop shows from around the 70's, said that the cops are going to kick some ass and take some names ..


I didn't see that!  Good catch and +rep.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 22, 2013)

guy incognito said:


> HAHA that bitch got what she had coming.


There are 2 sides to the equal rights coin


----------



## Jer La Mota (Oct 22, 2013)

* 10 characters.*


----------



## Bluecheez (Oct 22, 2013)

*Ten Characters *


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 22, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> Oh.. I agree with you... but I was mainly joking about how a member whose name is dirty harry, like Clint Eastwood in all those bad ass cop shows from around the 70's, said that the cops are going to kick some ass and take some names ..


The Polish release of the movie featured a double-barreled shotgun. "So you gotta ask yourself ... was that one, or was that two?"


----------



## Bluecheez (Oct 23, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GxVgF2uJa4I


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 23, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> The Polish release of the movie featured a double-barreled shotgun. "So you gotta ask yourself ... was that one, or was that two?"


The Polish side of the family will love that.


----------



## jcdws602 (Oct 23, 2013)

Bluecheez said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GxVgF2uJa4I


hahaha this ish is great!

[youtube]GxVgF2uJa4I[/youtube]


----------



## Trousers (Oct 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;4XM5hbS7GlU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XM5hbS7GlU[/video]

Stupid censors


----------



## herbose (Oct 23, 2013)

I think she said "in my rear" or something.


----------



## herbose (Oct 23, 2013)

Pretty much every forum.


----------



## herbose (Oct 23, 2013)

Should keep his window closed.


----------



## herbose (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 23, 2013)

Presentation is important. All things being equal the better looking plate will taste better and it's really not hard to do.


----------



## herbose (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 23, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> Presentation is important. All things being equal the better looking plate will taste better and it's really not hard to do.


 yes, first you eat with your eyes, then you eat with your mouth..


----------



## herbose (Oct 23, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> Presentation is important. All things being equal the better looking plate will taste better and it's really not hard to do.


Never thought of that but it makes sense.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 23, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> Presentation is important. All things being equal the better looking plate will taste better and it's really not hard to do.


And a smaller plate, with the same size portion, will make you feel fuller because the items looked larger.


----------



## herbose (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Oct 23, 2013)

'


----------



## herbose (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 23, 2013)

"Can I buy a dem?"


----------



## herbose (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Oct 23, 2013)

[h=2]Helen Keller and her beloved cat, "Mittens".[/h]


























the reason I will never swim in the ocean..


----------



## gioua (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Oct 24, 2013)

Hey Mojo... Here's Jim


----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 24, 2013)

gioua said:


> Hey Mojo... Here's Jim


That's great! (I see him.)


----------



## Trousers (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## MojoRison (Oct 24, 2013)

It's GIF time


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 24, 2013)

Part 2


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 24, 2013)

Trilogy?


----------



## OLD DUDE (Oct 25, 2013)

I will never be able to use the image of Daenerys for self pleasure again


----------



## gioua (Oct 25, 2013)

one of my favs


----------



## herbose (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 25, 2013)

OLD DUDE said:


> I will never be able to use the image of Daenerys for self pleasure again


I hadn't seen it with GWB/Hodor. Nice!


----------



## herbose (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 25, 2013)

Ten poopy letters or more.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 25, 2013)

gioua said:


> Hey Mojo... Here's Jim



uuuhhh ... all i see is a Door


----------



## Figong (Oct 25, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> uuuhhh ... all i see is a Door


I noticed the gutter separating from the corner... tried to look for any hidden little animals, I didn't see any if that was a focus.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 25, 2013)

Figong said:


> I noticed the gutter separating from the corner... tried to look for any hidden little animals, I didn't see any if that was a focus.


Check the shadow on the door ... it's Jim!


----------



## Figong (Oct 25, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Check the shadow on the door ... it's Jim!


Kickass, thanks!


----------



## srh88 (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Oct 26, 2013)

I know kung fu








another of my fav's but I would have to destroy him for messing with my ice cream..


----------



## Trousers (Oct 26, 2013)

I can see the last one.


----------



## gioua (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 27, 2013)

Hope no one posted this yet. What a creative parent. 

[video=youtube;GkBDRUO8hAo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkBDRUO8hAo[/video]


----------



## herbose (Oct 27, 2013)

Schindler's Lifts?


----------



## herbose (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 27, 2013)

Battle Creek sounds like a fun place!


----------



## herbose (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 27, 2013)

How'd you know I'm from Texas?"


----------



## herbose (Oct 27, 2013)

As good as Freeway Jam.


----------



## herbose (Oct 27, 2013)

Lazy costume guy.


----------



## herbose (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 27, 2013)

Invincible cat.


----------



## herbose (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## tip top toker (Oct 27, 2013)

herbose said:


>


It takes a special kind of intelligence to opt to climb over in the middle of a pair of gates.


----------



## herbose (Oct 27, 2013)

Sexual predator.


----------



## ebgood (Oct 27, 2013)

.........


----------



## herbose (Oct 27, 2013)

Almost true............


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 27, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> It takes a special kind of intelligence to opt to climb over in the middle of a pair of gates.


And kick open the latch as you get over.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 27, 2013)

I found this funny, if morbid 



http://www.thelostogle.com/2013/10/16/a-guy-in-mustang-decorated-his-house-with-dead-bodies/


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Oct 27, 2013)

What you dont know, hes just a mall cop


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 27, 2013)

Here's a Crapper Mapper I tried it and got 5 out of 10. 

http://toys.usvsth3m.com/crapper-mapper/


----------



## ebgood (Oct 27, 2013)

...........


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 27, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> Here's a Crapper Mapper I tried it and got 5 out of 10.
> 
> http://toys.usvsth3m.com/crapper-mapper/


9/10. Pretty easy to work em out, other than the asian style crapper in france or wherever it was.


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 27, 2013)

9/10! I don't know if I'd want to know toilets that well.


tip top toker said:


> 9/10. Pretty easy to work em out, other than the asian style crapper in france or wherever it was.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 27, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> 9/10! I don't know if I'd want to know toilets that well.


Seemed most of them were places i've been. Amsterdam one was self explanatory, as was japanese, as was chinese, as was english, the brussels one was a shot in the dark, new york was obvious, the only one that had me thinking was the dainty looking french thing.


----------



## Bluecheez (Oct 27, 2013)

1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 *


----------



## Bluecheez (Oct 27, 2013)

Made me snort!!!


ebgood said:


> ...........
> View attachment 2872689


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;aZMbTFNp4wI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZMbTFNp4wI[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 28, 2013)

keep your eyes on the guy to the right. 

[video=youtube;sGz-NIBZwEw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGz-NIBZwEw#t=29[/video]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 28, 2013)

^^^ Sea Lion...LOL...At least it was nice enough NOT to of bitten the fisherman's hand.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 28, 2013)

0123456789


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Oct 29, 2013)

Aaaaaaand there goes the last of my faith in humanity

http://selfiesatfunerals.tumblr.com/


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 29, 2013)

*I wanted to let you know that earlier today I received my "Obamacare enrollment packet&#8221; from the White House.*

*It contained:*
· An aspirin and a band-aid.
· An 'Obama Hope & Change' bumper sticker
· A 'Bush's Fault' yard sign
· A 'Blame Republicans first, then anybody and everybody' poster
· A 'Tax the Rich' banner
· An application for unemployment and a free cellphone
· An application for food stamps
· A prayer rug
· A letter assigning my debt to my grandchildren
· And lastly, a coupon for a machine that blows smoke up my ass.

*Everything was made in " China " and all directions were in Spanish.*

*Keep an eye out. Yours should be arriving soon.*


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Oct 29, 2013)

Las Vegas from 84-09 notice the water in the lake too


----------



## gioua (Oct 29, 2013)

I have never seen a jumping turtle wth?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Skuxx (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Oct 30, 2013)

sorry Sunni


----------



## gioua (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## tip top toker (Oct 30, 2013)

Lol, cat doesn't stand a chance


----------



## herbose (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 30, 2013)

Things sharks never say.


----------



## herbose (Oct 30, 2013)

&#8203;Seasonal greeting.


----------



## herbose (Oct 30, 2013)

Whoever added the caption apparently doesn't know there really was a Titanic.


----------



## herbose (Oct 30, 2013)

Cookie monster at Costco.


----------



## herbose (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Oct 30, 2013)

love the idea


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 30, 2013)

Attack of the quadcopter 

[video=youtube;tB8D2QZ9lA4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tB8D2QZ9lA4#t=21[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 30, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> Attack of the quadcopter
> 
> [video=youtube;tB8D2QZ9lA4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tB8D2QZ9lA4#t=21[/video]


 omg ww, a buddy of mine posted this on fb and i said the same thing, that it was a quad copter.... the thing is, my buddy who posted it is huge into quad copters, and i was simply joking when i said it was one as he had said he doesn't know how it was being done.
is there any proof that it is indeed a quad copter, as i'd love to go back and tell a pro he was wrong and i was right..


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 30, 2013)

You might have seen this one already. 

[video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBMfgLvRZJs#t=120[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 30, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> omg ww, a buddy of mine posted this on fb and i said the same thing, that it was a quad copter.... the thing is, my buddy who posted it is huge into quad copters, and i was simply joking when i said it was one as he had said he doesn't know how it was being done.
> is there any proof that it is indeed a quad copter, as i'd love to go back and tell a pro he was wrong and i was right..


The guy that made that video is putting together a behind the scene video. Should be up in a day or two.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 30, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> The guy that made that video is putting together a behind the scene video. Should be up in a day or two.


 awesome, if you happen to find it, would you kindly shoot me a pm ?? thanks..


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 30, 2013)

gioua said:


> love the idea


 stamped concrete is a pretty big business.. i once years ago, worked for a developer and saw the guys come out and stamp out a driveway.. they used these big rubber stamps, and threw some sort of powder dye on top of the almost dry concrete.. was pretty cool to see how it's done..


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 30, 2013)

I think this is real. It looks real. 

[video=youtube;x76VEPXYaI0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x76VEPXYaI0#t=112[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;V_GLwPWBMWs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_GLwPWBMWs[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 31, 2013)

YOU DID IT!!!................just kidding.


----------



## herbose (Oct 31, 2013)

&#8203;Busted!


----------



## herbose (Oct 31, 2013)

&#8203;Suddenly.....cat!


----------



## herbose (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 31, 2013)

Universal joint.


----------



## herbose (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Oct 31, 2013)

Helen Keller and her beloved cat Mittens.


----------



## herbose (Oct 31, 2013)

More from Tom Mabe.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmKtS-k12b0


----------



## gioua (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Oct 31, 2013)

so bored waiting for everyone to get home.... been on the net looking at gifs too long.. but.. here are more..









repost cuz's it's news..


----------



## gioua (Oct 31, 2013)

this is cool


----------



## gioua (Oct 31, 2013)

[h=2]Russian meteorite explosion effect inside office[/h]


----------



## gioua (Oct 31, 2013)

how I see myself when the wifey asks to go to bed early...


----------



## gioua (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Oct 31, 2013)

love this



















Lincoln Log


----------



## herbose (Nov 1, 2013)

@gioua







That'll teach the bastards.


----------



## herbose (Nov 1, 2013)

@gioua

You're killin' me, good stuff.


----------



## herbose (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 1, 2013)

Matt Lauer's costume.


----------



## herbose (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 1, 2013)

I about peed my pants.


----------



## herbose (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 1, 2013)

How girls take pictures.


----------



## herbose (Nov 1, 2013)

Jesus, report to aisle 3.


----------



## herbose (Nov 1, 2013)

World's worst hunting dog.


----------



## herbose (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 1, 2013)

At Taco Bell.


----------



## herbose (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm not sure why but this tickled my funny bone.








I'll give him an "A" in Irony 101.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 1, 2013)

random post.


----------



## herbose (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 1, 2013)

gioua said:


> [/
> 
> Some of those hurt to watch.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## Bluecheez (Nov 1, 2013)

and of course 9 additional characters


----------



## ebgood (Nov 1, 2013)

..........


----------



## herbose (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 1, 2013)

So, this blond is eating breakfast in a diner and 
the guy next to her is reading a newspaper when she sees the headline and blurts out "Sixteen Brazilian soldiers killed in bomb blast!" Oh my God, that's horrible........wait..........how many's a Brazilian?


----------



## herbose (Nov 1, 2013)

Alright, it's tomorrow, I can start liking people again.


----------



## gioua (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## Belle of Buds (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## Bluecheez (Nov 2, 2013)

I dig them too


----------



## Bluecheez (Nov 2, 2013)

and 9 additional characters ah ha ha


----------



## Bluecheez (Nov 2, 2013)

<3


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## clint308 (Nov 2, 2013)

true i'll bite that ass
make my day


----------



## Jer La Mota (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## 2paranoid (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 3, 2013)

Goddamn cat.


----------



## herbose (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;iLCkfzBJvys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLCkfzBJvys[/video]


----------



## Trousers (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Nov 4, 2013)

10 characters.


----------



## Jer La Mota (Nov 4, 2013)

10 characters.


----------



## gioua (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## Skuxx (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## 2paranoid (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 4, 2013)

^ sheesh I dont get it?


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## 2paranoid (Nov 4, 2013)

gioua said:


> ^ sheesh I dont get it?


uhh....

its cuz everyone is saluting someone in the picture but thats guys like

"nah fuck that, salute me bitch!"

yeah thats it, gotta be


----------



## gioua (Nov 4, 2013)

2paranoid said:


> uhh....
> 
> its cuz everyone is saluting someone in the picture but thats guys like
> 
> ...


I dunno there are many who are not and it looks like they are blocking the sun.. ? typically the salute to someone is done with the right hand but many also are using left.. heck I think I over thunk this one..


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 4, 2013)

gioua said:


> I dunno there are many who are not and it looks like they are blocking the sun.. ? typically the salute to someone is done with the right hand but many also are using left.. heck I think I over thunk this one..


I thought you were joking at first. The guy in the circle is the only one with sunglasses.

And I looked too closely, and there is a bald guy on the left hand side with glasses too


----------



## gioua (Nov 4, 2013)

Skuxx said:


>



shirt removal helps with a slap right??


----------



## gioua (Nov 4, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> I thought you were joking at first. The guy in the circle is the only one with sunglasses.


nah I totally spaced that.. to focused on everything else.. lol


----------



## 2paranoid (Nov 4, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> I thought you were joking at first. The guy in the circle is the only one with sunglasses.
> 
> And I looked too closely, and there is a bald guy on the left hand side with glasses too



thought he was joking too 

>.<


----------



## 420God (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 5, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


[video=vimeo;78604054]https://vimeo.com/78604054[/video]

Acting on the one guy is a little weird but I loled.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## 2paranoid (Nov 5, 2013)

^^^uhhhh dude hahahah


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## 2paranoid (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 7, 2013)

2paranoid said:


>


Science is awesome!!!
SH420


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 7, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Aw, man, I can feel the pain in his lungs as he starts to cough.


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 7, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


>


You must give reps to someone else.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 7, 2013)

I have never understood the bong gas mask...but do understand why women like the tongue action of licking a joint...and even that sounds messed up. LOL


----------



## ebgood (Nov 7, 2013)

...........


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 7, 2013)

2paranoid said:


>


Ahh the things you learn in college


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 8, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Guy I know built what was called 'The Machine' using a gas mask, a metal lamp shade, two hoses from the swimming pool, and an old Hoover vacuum cleaner motor all built into a speaker box. After it left a band of yellow resin around his face it was simply used to fill the entire room with smoke. It was evil.


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 8, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Guy I know built what was called 'The Machine' using a gas mask, a metal lamp shade, two hoses from the swimming pool, and an old Hoover vacuum cleaner motor all built into a speaker box. After it left a band of yellow resin around his face it was simply used to fill the entire room with smoke. It was evil.


We did something quite similar but we used it in a closet and took turns.


----------



## gioua (Nov 8, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> We did something quite similar but we used it in a closet and took turns.


I just did that.... shut the door on the smoking shack and hit the bong... my turn each time.. weird..


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;3OvhOIu-8HA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OvhOIu-8HA[/video]

It is video of the worse hit and run I've ever seen the best parts are near the end.


----------



## herbose (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 8, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> [video=youtube;3OvhOIu-8HA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OvhOIu-8HA[/video]
> 
> It is video of the worse hit and run I've ever seen the best parts are near the end.


Did anyone notice the "Colon Clinic" about 1:35?


----------



## herbose (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## srh88 (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## srh88 (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 8, 2013)

[youtube]P7Jy312JCUQ[/youtube]


----------



## srh88 (Nov 8, 2013)

haha it looks like my gif above is dancing to it


----------



## Bluecheez (Nov 8, 2013)

Just passin' through


----------



## 2paranoid (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 8, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> We did something quite similar but we used it in a closet and took turns.


Now that gives a new meaning to "I just came out of the closet"...


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 9, 2013)

I want this shirt


----------



## MojoRison (Nov 9, 2013)

NERDS!


----------



## mewk69 (Nov 9, 2013)

Really cleverly written stand-up. 
Haven't seen this for years, still has me laughin.
If you're not a Brit, a lot of it might go over your head... so apologies.

[video=youtube;BxFqv1QDI3Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxFqv1QDI3Q[/video]


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 9, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> We did something quite similar but we used it in a closet and took turns.


It actually stained the walls resin-coloured after the second use. Used to be white... went yellow.


----------



## 2paranoid (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## tip top toker (Nov 9, 2013)

.


----------



## shadyslater (Nov 9, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> That's great! (I see him.)


thats gotta be the sickest shadow ever


----------



## minnesmoker (Nov 9, 2013)

shadyslater said:


> thats gotta be the sickest shadow ever


I got the boss lady an airbrush. I'm going to see if she can poster it up, wth psychedelic colors!


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 9, 2013)

2paranoid said:


>


----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 9, 2013)

^^^That shows how dumb cats are. A dog would of flipped it in the air and then caught it in it's mouth.


----------



## Nsixx (Nov 9, 2013)

Well I got my ab workout in lmao stuff is great


----------



## gioua (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 10, 2013)

this Joe/GWN??


----------



## gioua (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 10, 2013)

pc load letter error ?


----------



## gioua (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 10, 2013)

gioua said:


>


Good ones I want more


----------



## gioua (Nov 10, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> Good ones I want more



gonna have to find a new site now.. I think I have posted all the good ones from that site.. lol


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 10, 2013)

I want this badly.

[video=youtube;AjPaNiwmOEQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjPaNiwmOEQ#t=55[/video]


----------



## gioua (Nov 10, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> I want this badly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 10, 2013)

gioua said:


> Winter Woman said:
> 
> 
> > I want this badly.
> ...


----------



## gioua (Nov 10, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> gioua said:
> 
> 
> > I guess it's a guy thing, but ok with me.
> ...


----------



## 2paranoid (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 10, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> gioua said:
> 
> 
> > I guess it's a guy thing, but ok with me.
> ...


----------



## slowbus (Nov 10, 2013)

[QUOTE=gioua;



I've got one of those.It works but needs work.Shit like that liters the landscape.Deuce's,Big Cats,its a military wasteland.If you think the deuce's are cool you should see the moose hunting buggies around here.My buddy has a UNIMOG.Now thats cool


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;5NQBsY4HVtg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NQBsY4HVtg#t=27[/video]


----------



## gioua (Nov 10, 2013)

Dirty Harry said:


> Winter Woman said:
> 
> 
> > I would go with the 5 ton truck, a step above the duece, and it is auto transmission.
> ...


----------



## gioua (Nov 11, 2013)

*
















*


----------



## herbose (Nov 11, 2013)

The OTHER people of Walmart.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 11, 2013)

gioua said:


>


Is that the dude in the background? Love his nice casual reaction. Can't stop watching this one  Now imagine what might have happened if he wasn't wearing his high visibility jacket? He's lucky to be alive!


----------



## herbose (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 11, 2013)

[h=2]Religious battle golf[/h]The Pope met with the College of Cardinals to discuss a proposal from Shimon Peres, the former leader of Israel. "Your holiness," said one of the Cardinals, "Mr. Peres wants to determine whether Jews or Catholics are superior, by challenging you to a golf match." The Pope was greatly disturbed, as he had never held a golf club in his life. 

"Not to worry," said the Cardinal, "we'll call America and talk to Jack Nicklaus. We'll make him a Cardinal, he can play Shimon Peres... We can't lose!" Everyone agreed it was a good idea. The call was made and, of course, Jack was honored and agreed to play. 

The day after the match, Nicklaus reported to the Vatican to inform the Pope of his success in the match. "I came in second, your Holiness," said Nicklaus. 

"Second?!!" exclaimed the surprised Pope. "You came in second to Shimon Peres?!!" 

"No," said Nicklaus, "second to Rabbi Woods."


----------



## herbose (Nov 11, 2013)

[h=2]Ten years on a deserted island[/h]A man is stranded on a desert island, all alone for ten years. One day, he sees a speck in the horizon. He thinks to himself, "It's not a ship." The speck gets a little closer and he thinks, "It's not a boat." The speck gets even closer and he thinks, "It's not a raft." Then, out of the surf comes this gorgeous blonde woman, wearing a wet suit and scuba gear. She comes up to the guy and says, "How long has it been since you've had a cigarette?"

"Ten years!", he says.

She reaches over and unzips a waterproof pocket on her left sleeve and pulls out a pack of fresh cigarettes. 

He takes one, lights it, takes a long drag, and says, "Man, oh man! Is that good!" 

Then she asked, "How long has it been since you've had a drink of whiskey?" 

He replies, "Ten years!" 

She reaches over, unzips her waterproof pocket on her right sleeve, pulls out a flask and gives it to him. 

He takes a long swig and says, "Wow, that's fantastic!" 

Then she starts unzipping a longer zipper that runs down the front of her wet suit and she says to him, "And how long has it been since you've played around?

And the man replies, "Wow! Don't tell me that you've got golf clubs in there!"


----------



## herbose (Nov 11, 2013)

Meanwhile....in Asia.


----------



## herbose (Nov 11, 2013)

But wait! There's more!


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Nov 11, 2013)

^ that is truly remarkable in the gif though


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Nov 11, 2013)

tencharlol


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Nov 11, 2013)

nailed it


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## tip top toker (Nov 11, 2013)

And i can confirm that Vergina is a lovely beer  Found that one when i was about 16 at a lovely taverna on the beachfront on Kos. Wonky labels and everything. great stuff. Name of a small town.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 11, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> View attachment 2890726
> View attachment 2890727
> View attachment 2890728
> View attachment 2890729
> ...


I could use the term, "Lost in translation..." but in parts of the world, there are some strange and shady fucks. A lot of these may not be translation errors, but exactly what was meant.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## 2paranoid (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## ebgood (Nov 12, 2013)

..........


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 12, 2013)

[FONT=&quot]Next time you use a pair of rubber gloves, you're going to smile when you think of this:[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]A dentist noticed that his next patient, an older woman, was nervous, so he decided to tell her a little joke as he put on his gloves.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]'Do you know how they make these gloves?' he asked.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]'No, I don't,' she replied.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]'Well,' he spoofed, 'there's a building in South Dakota with a big tank of latex, and workers of all hand sizes walk up to the tank, dip in their hands, let them dry,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Then peel off the gloves and throw them into boxes of the right size.'[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]She didn't crack a smile.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]'Oh, well.. I tried,' he thought.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]But five minutes later, during a delicate portion of the procedure, she burst out laughing.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]'What's so funny?' he asked.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]'I was just envisioning how condoms are made!'[/FONT]


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 13, 2013)

Cat people will understand this:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=PKffm2uI4dk


----------



## herbose (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## tip top toker (Nov 13, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Q34z5dCmC4M]http://youtu.be/Q34z5dCmC4M[/video] .


----------



## zhn0k (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## Trousers (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Nov 13, 2013)

10 characters.


----------



## Jer La Mota (Nov 13, 2013)

10 characters.


----------



## Jer La Mota (Nov 13, 2013)

10 characters.


----------



## gioua (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 13, 2013)

if you dont bring home the right dog food the 1st time I guess you get a black eye?


----------



## gioua (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 13, 2013)

gioua said:


>


*^^^ SOB this is funny, and in a way true. He did distract the news and also makes legalizing drugs also look bad. The damn Obama MOFO got a two for! *


----------



## Logges (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## Caspernode (Nov 13, 2013)

Trousers said:


>


HAHAHA! mario lost his hat the first jump, but luigis stays on threw through cartwheel.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## 2paranoid (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 14, 2013)

For you Harry.

[video=youtube;ay5TIWhgWKc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ay5TIWhgWKc[/video]


----------



## gioua (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 14, 2013)

Oh, F*&k

[video=youtube;mrn3Yb3L_iU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrn3Yb3L_iU[/video]


----------



## silasraven (Nov 14, 2013)

gioua said:


>


ok another fact. have you seen some of these underprivileged kids , they don't give a fuck about anything. they will take that money and do what ever. even if they can't touch it. most of them wont give a shit enough to make it past the first semester. then the other will die off within the next couple years. and they will end up right back in the ghetto.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2013)

Yay for faith in humanity


----------



## silasraven (Nov 14, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Yay for faith in humanity















the last one with this women, she won a multi mullion dollar jackpot. she bought a house and apartment complex and let all the people get buy on not paying their rent. she is now back to renting her apartment right back where she started. dont tell me about faith in humanity. i've busted my ass trying to help the homeless and the less fortunate, including "friends", they all end up right back in their shit.http://www.howstuffworks.com/10-lottery-burnouts.htm#page=1


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2013)

so what do you want a medal? recognition? not bitching at you but people will make their own mistakes and you can't change that. giving up on everyone doesn't sit well does it?

*worst post in the lolz thread*


----------



## hoss12781 (Nov 14, 2013)

silasraven said:


> ok another fact. have you seen some of these underprivileged kids , they don't give a fuck about anything. they will take that money and do what ever. even if they can't touch it. most of them wont give a shit enough to make it past the first semester. then the other will die off within the next couple years. and they will end up right back in the ghetto.


at least you're not jaded.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2013)

have faith!!!!

https://medium.com/thoughts-on-creativity/6f4cb1886d41


----------



## Trousers (Nov 14, 2013)

This page sucks so much ass. Unfunny pictures and assholes commenting, present company included.
Here is a tip out of courtesy for others if you want to post some blah blah blah bullshit words, post some pictures too.


----------



## gioua (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 14, 2013)

real enough?





















beginning to think the majority of the internet are just cat gifs and anime..


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 14, 2013)

Dirty Harry said:


> *^^^ SOB this is funny, and in a way true. He did distract the news and also makes legalizing drugs also look bad. The damn Obama MOFO got a two for! *


----------



## gioua (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 14, 2013)

silasraven said:


> ok another fact. have you seen some of these underprivileged kids , they don't give a fuck about anything. they will take that money and do what ever. even if they can't touch it. most of them wont give a shit enough to make it past the first semester. then the other will die off within the next couple years. and they will end up right back in the ghetto.


----------



## gioua (Nov 14, 2013)

really??? I mean cant you practice on like a mattress or something soft?


----------



## gioua (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 14, 2013)

Hydrophobic water... pretty cool






way too much time on their hands?


----------



## gioua (Nov 14, 2013)

.


----------



## gioua (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 14, 2013)

I wonder how many people here can read this text I have hidden?


----------



## gioua (Nov 14, 2013)

this is how I feel about salad too


----------



## gioua (Nov 14, 2013)

did you find this?


----------



## gioua (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 14, 2013)

for all the newbies who over fed their plants..


----------



## gioua (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 14, 2013)

Have a Great DAY


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 14, 2013)

gioua said:


>


 is that dave grohl??


----------



## gioua (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## zhn0k (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## Trousers (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;7kV4-ziw4pU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kV4-ziw4pU#t=67[/video]


----------



## Trousers (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## tip top toker (Nov 15, 2013)

gioua said:


>


Love the guy with the wet floor sign. No attempt to help, just waiting for the opportunity to smack him.. on the arse. Bad boy!


----------



## gioua (Nov 15, 2013)

*



















*


----------



## gioua (Nov 15, 2013)

hidden message goes here...


----------



## gioua (Nov 15, 2013)

wth?


----------



## gioua (Nov 15, 2013)

been told there is a duck in this gif someplace


----------



## Rawrb (Nov 15, 2013)

This seems really badly organised lol


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 15, 2013)

Rawrb said:


> This seems really badly organised lol


He's already in the wheelchair, what's the worst that could happen j/k

I would personally not be trusting that kind of support work to a bunch of kids at a skate park! You know you've got some issues when a scrawny kid goes down on one knee in an attempt to catch a man and wheelchair falling through mid air. Not sure what the guy back left had been hoping to accomplish.


----------



## MojoRison (Nov 15, 2013)

^^^It's all in the physics, which most skaters dropped for phys ed


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 15, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Not sure what the guy back left had been hoping to accomplish.


He was just protecting himself from flying wheelchairs.


----------



## Belle of Buds (Nov 15, 2013)

gioua said:


>


Wow... just wow...


----------



## MojoRison (Nov 15, 2013)

^^^ Yeah I know eh, now just imagine the S&M version, oooh the puckering sound alone


----------



## herbose (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 15, 2013)

Some girls start early.
&#8203;


----------



## herbose (Nov 15, 2013)

How do you know when they're fully charged?


----------



## herbose (Nov 15, 2013)

High shutter speed camera.


----------



## herbose (Nov 15, 2013)

That's my kind of pickup line.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 15, 2013)

I laughed til it hurt.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 15, 2013)

Fuck, that's funny. I'm thinking Fischer is right


----------



## herbose (Nov 15, 2013)

Which way did that cat go.


----------



## herbose (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;M7FIvfx5J10]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7FIvfx5J10[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## tip top toker (Nov 15, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> [video=youtube;M7FIvfx5J10]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7FIvfx5J10[/video]


Enya and Van Damm. Perfect  Love it!


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 15, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Enya and Van Damm. Perfect  Love it!


I heard on the news that it is real and he was wearing wires so his body parts wouldn't be spread all over the highway. Are they going backwards? Or is it being played backwards?


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 15, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> I heard on the news that it is real and he was wearing wires so his body parts wouldn't be spread all over the highway. Are they going backwards? Or is it being played backwards?


It's Van damm, i'd like to think it was going backwards. but being so precise going backwards (maybe that's the point of the advert) Is pretty bloody difficult due to little old physics and mathematics. You'd think the insurance companies wouldn't have a part in it, especially given that volvo smart drive promotional news shoot, where the car crashed straight into a lorry instead of auto-breaking. Who knows. All i care about is Enya, and Van damm. Fuck yeah!


----------



## chewberto (Nov 15, 2013)

Van dam, cocaine, and spouses don't mix! Isn't he like a glorified ballet dancer? Don't get me wrong "kumate" is in my blood! Mother fucking frank dukes Bloodsport.. But van dam as a man? I'm not so sure!


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 15, 2013)

[youtube]JaIfV3f39BM[/youtube]


----------



## chewberto (Nov 15, 2013)

"I Stan before you" "dee mos
epic of spleats"


----------



## buckaroo bonzai (Nov 15, 2013)

Police use 'nose telescope' for cannabis odour mapping http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/northamerica/usa/10448756/Police-use-nose-telescope-for-cannabis-odour-mapping.html


----------



## buckaroo bonzai (Nov 15, 2013)

^^^^^they can smell us now....and what we are smoking and had for dinner


----------



## chewberto (Nov 15, 2013)

My brother emailed me this yesterday! Wtf


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Perfextionist420 (Nov 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;_zSRIJhq-Sk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zSRIJhq-Sk[/video]


----------



## gioua (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 16, 2013)

[youtube]-4EDhdAHrOg[/youtube]

Could not have been more true.


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## Skuxx (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## tip top toker (Nov 16, 2013)

I know this isn't a picture, or a gif, or even a short youtube clip, but god damn, if you have the time, roll up a smoke and this will make you chortle  I find it almost like reefer madness in it's absurdity  She just took two puffs on a joint with 0.1g of bud in it and can't even begin to put a simple ikea piece together. 

[video=youtube;4gGhOAc-aV4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gGhOAc-aV4[/video]

Remember kids, smoking cannabis without mixing it with tobacco puts holes in yours lungs!


----------



## gioua (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 17, 2013)

see4 as a bird?


----------



## gioua (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## ambedexteras (Nov 17, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> I know this isn't a picture, or a gif, or even a short youtube clip, but god damn, if you have the time, roll up a smoke and this will make you chortle  I find it almost like reefer madness in it's absurdity  She just took two puffs on a joint with 0.1g of bud in it and can't even begin to put a simple ikea piece together.
> 
> [video=youtube;4gGhOAc-aV4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gGhOAc-aV4[/video]
> 
> Remember kids, smoking cannabis without mixing it with tobacco puts holes in yours lungs!


wow man. happened to be doing nothing this sunday morning. smoked a blunt and watched this and damn...
the host bitch gets so ripped i was dying. when she does the Pure thc/ thc cannabanoid injection test thing.
i was fucking dyin man. good stuff


----------



## Animal Ramble Plantation (Nov 17, 2013)

lol did just that, that was very interesting. she was freaking out about the random est shit also.


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;V_gOZDWQj3Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_gOZDWQj3Q[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## Nether Region (Nov 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;FMghvnqDhT8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMghvnqDhT8[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 18, 2013)

this is like watching a human version of Secretariat. 

[video=youtube;NsOBaV_93yQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsOBaV_93yQ[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## Someacdude (Nov 18, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


>


I have no idea what this is but its awesome, you sir are sick, well done.


----------



## gioua (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 18, 2013)

^ from Imgur with the title 
[h=2]Canadian archeology[/h]


----------



## gioua (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Nov 18, 2013)

Hilarious lol

[video=youtube;qnoEq6WKSXA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnoEq6WKSXA[/video]


----------



## Jer La Mota (Nov 18, 2013)

View attachment 2899503View attachment 2899504


----------



## Bluecheez (Nov 18, 2013)

+ 9 other characters


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 18, 2013)

Jer La Mota said:


> Hilarious lol
> 
> [video=youtube;qnoEq6WKSXA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnoEq6WKSXA[/video]


I think I love her


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 18, 2013)

Wait for it...


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 18, 2013)

[youtube]45lB-fyB87Y[/youtube]


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 18, 2013)

[youtube]hMIQWRsYxak[/youtube]


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## tip top toker (Nov 19, 2013)

Rather funky houses  A shame they aren't real, although don't know if i'd fancy being a stoner living in something like that, would be trippy as you like.


----------



## gioua (Nov 19, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Rather funky houses  A shame they aren't real, although don't know if i'd fancy being a stoner living in something like that, would be trippy as you like.


ok.. after looking closer.. they are PS'd

http://www.michaeljantzen.com/Welcome_2.html

http://www.michaeljantzen.com/Deconst-HOUSE.html#8


----------



## herbose (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 19, 2013)

Edit double post.


----------



## herbose (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 19, 2013)

Ironic.


----------



## herbose (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Nov 19, 2013)

&#8203;..................


----------



## herbose (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 19, 2013)

the only ones I ever use too


----------



## herbose (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## tip top toker (Nov 19, 2013)

herbose said:


>


Pffft. Cavemen. Over here we could fit a trillion pounds in our coat pocket 



Don't think i'd like to walk around town with that in my pocket! (that is a genuine bank note..)


----------



## herbose (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 19, 2013)

Figuring out the total amount of gold that has been produced by man is a little harder. To get at some kind of estimate, let's figure that the world has been producing gold at 50 million ounces a year for 200 years. That number is probably a little high, but when you figure that the Aztecs and the Egyptians produced a fair amount of gold for a long time, it's probably not too far off. Fifty million ounces * 200 years = 10 billion ounces. Ten billion ounces of gold would fit into a cube roughly 25 meters (about 82 feet) on a side. Consider that the Washington Monument measures 55 feet by 55 feet at its base and is 555 feet tall (17 x 17 x 170 m).


----------



## herbose (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 19, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Enya and Van Damm. Perfect  Love it!


Why was the video shown going in reverse? Look at the road markings.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 19, 2013)

Dirty Harry said:


> Why was the video shown going in reverse? Look at the road markings.


Huh? I'm confused.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 19, 2013)

Dirty Harry said:


> Why was the video shown going in reverse? Look at the road markings.


the stunt itself was done in reverse 


40 sec mark
[video=youtube;GHES6m-6F3Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHES6m-6F3Q[/video]


----------



## herbose (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 19, 2013)

^homeless pic

reminded me of this

*The class system in America captured in 1 pic*


----------



## gioua (Nov 19, 2013)

herbose said:


>




My dad told me at a young age that if you swallow the gum.. it goes right to your heart and sticks there... I believed that till I was about 14


----------



## herbose (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## mewk69 (Nov 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;TN8YQVM1GQI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TN8YQVM1GQI[/video]


----------



## herbose (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## Indagrow (Nov 19, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to gioua again.






*


----------



## gioua (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## mewk69 (Nov 19, 2013)

3.5" disks fill me with so much nostalgia.... Monkey Island on my mates Amiga... Oh, the good ol' days


----------



## gioua (Nov 19, 2013)

mewk69 said:


> 3.5" disks fill me with so much nostalgia.... Monkey Island on my mates Amiga... Oh, the good ol' days


We use to get a magazine in the mail that had code for kids to type into the vic-20 sepnt hours typing and more playing a simple space invaders game.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 19, 2013)

gioua said:


> ^homeless pic
> 
> reminded me of this
> 
> *The class system in America captured in 1 pic*


You forgot the 1% They don't sit on benches


----------



## gioua (Nov 19, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> You forgot the 1% They don't sit on benches


they own them?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 19, 2013)

gioua said:


> the stunt itself was done in reverse


Damn, age is catching up with him. But the voice is the same.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 19, 2013)

mewk69 said:


> 3.5" disks fill me with so much nostalgia.... Monkey Island on my mates Amiga... Oh, the good ol' days


I remember the 8 incher, and they were called floppy disks because, well, they were floppy. I also remember loading from and saving to a cassette recorder because there was no such thing as a hard drive...Damn I am old. I even remember punch cards, but never used them.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 19, 2013)

gioua said:


> We use to get a magazine in the mail that had code for kids to type into the vic-20 sepnt hours typing and more playing a simple space invaders game.


That brings back memories. We had the old commodore vic-20, and then later the 64. With the cassette drive. I would get those magazines and type in the code and create the games.


----------



## Trousers (Nov 19, 2013)

Do you remember when this was a funny picture thread?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## Belle of Buds (Nov 19, 2013)

gioua said:


>




*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to gioua again.



*


----------



## 2paranoid (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## 2paranoid (Nov 19, 2013)

god damn it now I am caught in a seemingly endless loop of watching surprise military family reunions wtf


----------



## gioua (Nov 19, 2013)

2paranoid said:


>



just watched this loop for a good few seconds too.. love the backgrounds reactions..


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 19, 2013)

gioua said:


>


thank you I was having GIF withdrawal


----------



## gioua (Nov 19, 2013)

pabloesqobar said:


> That brings back memories. We had the old commodore vic-20, and then later the 64. With the cassette drive. I would get those magazines and type in the code and create the games.


My dad still owns this one.. and it's still in working condition.. 
















*The SX-64 featured a built-in five-inch composite monitor and a built-in 1541 floppy drive. It weighed 23 lb (10.5 kg). The machine was carried by its sturdy handle, which doubled as an adjustable stand. It was announced in January 1983 and released a year later, at$995.


I was 14 back then... 
*


----------



## gioua (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 19, 2013)

I think I know this guy


----------



## gioua (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 19, 2013)

he lives and walks away


----------



## gioua (Nov 19, 2013)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## gioua (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 19, 2013)

texting and riding a bike


----------



## gioua (Nov 19, 2013)

amen


----------



## gioua (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## Trousers (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## MojoRison (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 20, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;AsFCSvqsqFA]http://youtu.be/AsFCSvqsqFA[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 20, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;htm7x5kTcXo]http://youtu.be/htm7x5kTcXo[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 20, 2013)

I know it is a stadium for the 2022 World Cup but what else does it look like?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 20, 2013)

Unidentified Flying Vagina?


----------



## gioua (Nov 20, 2013)

stare at this for 30 secs then look at a wall..


----------



## gioua (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Nov 20, 2013)

http://imgur.com/gallery/J6LdUIJ

END OF THREAD


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Nov 20, 2013)

Not!


----------



## neosapien (Nov 20, 2013)

*What is the difference between women and men?*

There are many funny differences between women and men. You can see them in everyday situations. Next time, when you have a fight with your couple, try to remember these pictures!



 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 



​


----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)

4r'at-I'm wfl..-'Vi!TIMEAll Together Now(Please?)mu rorcaauusrauTIMESUMMER JOURNEY ISSUETIMEthrough ISLAMIXKW>tf3tf I WlU 1


----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)

I loved this movie... if you have not seen it.. it was pretty funny back then.. not seen it in ages.. but val at his best..







movie is called top secret


----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)

think he was going for a cartwheel?


----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## PetFlora (Nov 21, 2013)

Jon Stewart's Daily Show did an hysterical piece on this Should be on YT



Winter Woman said:


> I know it is a stadium for the 2022 World Cup but what else does it look like?


----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)

*




*


----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)

i'll just use my steroid ridden weiner to open this...


----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)

literally rolling it up.... kinda...


----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)

^how fights start


----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)

truckers are awesome.. truckers slows car down to avoid wreck..


----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)

Canadian PJ's


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 21, 2013)

gioua said:


>


Jeez, I'm surprised that didn't kill him.. unless it did.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 21, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> Jeez, I'm surprised that didn't kill him.. unless it did.


Isn't it 5lbs from 8ft a lethal blow?


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 21, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> Jeez, I'm surprised that didn't kill him.. unless it did.


He sure didn't seem to move much after impact. He actually moved more before impact.


----------



## 2paranoid (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 21, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> Jeez, I'm surprised that didn't kill him.. unless it did.


He's just tired.


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 21, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> Jeez, I'm surprised that didn't kill him.. unless it did.


Oh no, now I have that to think about.


----------



## Trousers (Nov 21, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> He's just tired.



smdh


----------



## gioua (Nov 22, 2013)

^should have trained my dogs to do that


----------



## mewk69 (Nov 22, 2013)

I recommend you take a massive hit, before pressing play on this one:

[video=youtube;wBqM2ytqHY4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBqM2ytqHY4[/video]


----------



## guy incognito (Nov 22, 2013)

I have had the page up for about 20 minutes and all the gifs from joyreactor are still loading. WTF is up with their servers? I end up missing half of those gifs because they never load.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 22, 2013)

guy incognito said:


> I have had the page up for about 20 minutes and all the gifs from joyreactor are still loading. WTF is up with their servers? I end up missing half of those gifs because they never load.


I guess I am not the only one. 95% only show as a pic while the other 5% seem to load.


----------



## slowbus (Nov 22, 2013)

x3,no gifs for me either.take to long or don't work


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 22, 2013)

slowbus said:


> x3,no gifs for me either.take to long or don't work


 x4, thought it was just me..

maybe the people posting them could try and limit them to like one or two per page, although i'm sure no one will do so..


----------



## chewberto (Nov 22, 2013)

Yeah I rarely visit this thread, not because I don't want to, but because I am impatient, and I end up not laughing when I enter.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 22, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Yeah I rarely visit this thread, not because I don't want to, but because I am impatient, and I end up not laughing when I enter.


 i always thought it was just my wifi as it basically sucks at videos.. try watching porn and it's constantly buffering, talk about an erection killer.. 

but, i try and view this page on my phone, which is sadly better with videos than my laptop, and most of the time the gifs never load and i get pissed off and end up going somewhere else as well.. 
hate trying to watch porn on the phone with those super small titties, lol..


----------



## kinetic (Nov 22, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> i always thought it was just my wifi as it basically sucks at videos.. try watching porn and it's constantly buffering, talk about an erection killer..
> 
> but, i try and view this page on my phone, which is sadly better with videos than my laptop, and most of the time the gifs never load and i get pissed off and end up going somewhere else as well..
> hate trying to watch porn on the phone with those super small titties, lol..


try to find milena velba, miosotis, alice 85jj, samantha 38G. Even on a small screen those titties won't seem so small


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 22, 2013)

kinetic said:


> try to find milena velba, miosotis, alice 85jj, samantha 38G. Even on a small screen those titties won't seem so small


 lol, not really my thing as i hate fake titties, or even real, overly large ones.. which would be why i mostly watch amateur porn as i can't stand that porn star look..


----------



## Someacdude (Nov 22, 2013)

Uh oh, mines working fine, so that means,,,,,if they fix it i wont be able to see lol


----------



## chewberto (Nov 22, 2013)

Someacdude said:


> Uh oh, mines working fine, so that means,,,,,if they fix it i wont be able to see lol


The titties, or the gifs?


----------



## silasraven (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## Skuxx (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 22, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


>


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 22, 2013)

Found under "truly you have a dizzying intellect" ... ow my pride


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 22, 2013)

Just wanted to see what kind of phone I have again.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MFB (Nov 22, 2013)

gioua said:


> 4r'at-I'm wfl..-'Vi!TIMEAll Together Now(Please?)mu rorcaauusrauTIMESUMMER JOURNEY ISSUETIMEthrough ISLAMIXKW>tf3tf I WlU 1


Wow thats funny and sad at the same time.


----------



## buckaroo bonzai (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## clint308 (Nov 22, 2013)

The US have new actions for caught Terrorist's
It's there new catch and release program
They give them a fuckin car for free and let them go
Whats the world coming to ????


----------



## herbose (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 23, 2013)

Relatively soon.....


----------



## gioua (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;EMlpiey20b8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMlpiey20b8[/video]


----------



## gioua (Nov 23, 2013)

^awesome! .....................


----------



## Logges (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## PetFlora (Nov 23, 2013)

Pretty sure he has. We know he has smoked lots of weed, and has been accused of snorting by a gay lover 



Logges said:


>


----------



## 2paranoid (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Nov 23, 2013)

gioua said:


>


Hahah what an asshole. He coulda helped the poor dog.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 23, 2013)

neosapien said:


> *What is the difference between women and men?*
> 
> ...snip....


Holy bat shit I'm actually a guy! who knew....


----------



## james2500 (Nov 23, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Holy bat shit I'm actually a guy! who knew....


I'm sure Mr Garden could refute that


----------



## 2paranoid (Nov 23, 2013)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Hahah what an asshole. He coulda helped the poor dog.


pretty sure the only reason the dog is there in the first place is so that he doesn't have to do shit like that hahah


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Nov 23, 2013)

Big ass chump. We don't need sound but I could clearly see clerk whimmper. "Get him Astro!" Smh


----------



## Trousers (Nov 23, 2013)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Big ass chump. We don't need sound but I could clearly see clerk whimmper. "Get him Astro!" Smh


----------



## Bluecheez (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## Bluecheez (Nov 23, 2013)

1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 *0*


----------



## Jer La Mota (Nov 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;RUY6lDja-DE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUY6lDja-DE[/video]


----------



## Jer La Mota (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## curious2garden (Nov 23, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 2905158


You needed to be in the middle LOL! BTW What exactly were you smoking?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 23, 2013)

Jer La Mota said:


> View attachment 2905152


----------



## chewberto (Nov 23, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Holy bat shit I'm actually a guy! who knew....


Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## herbose (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 24, 2013)

Future art museum.


----------



## gioua (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;5I_QzPLEjM4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5I_QzPLEjM4[/video]


----------



## gioua (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 24, 2013)

gioua said:


>


I hate those spear tipped fences. Thank goodness those men saved that deer


----------



## gioua (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 24, 2013)

this guy has his own tv show.. the bears name is brutus... this guy is insane..


----------



## gioua (Nov 24, 2013)

I'd have to beat the guy if he missed catching my dog.


----------



## gioua (Nov 24, 2013)

I have stuck to # 3 for 20 years


----------



## gioua (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## james2500 (Nov 24, 2013)

gioua said:


>


There was a guy in Salem Oregon a few years back.he was enraged by something that happened at the capital buildinghe came back next night and drove his pickup up the steps and through the glass doors and spread gasoline all through the stairwells and started a blazing fireno one was hurt and he's probably still in jail but in some weird way I respect his outragethe garbage guy was obviously having a bad day but yeah I can relate.


----------



## 2paranoid (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 24, 2013)

[h=2]One man's journey to recreate his girlfriend's baby photos[/h]


----------



## gioua (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 24, 2013)

gioua said:


>


mmmm colon colas


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 24, 2013)

gioua said:


>


Hi I'm with loquacious, surprise.


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 24, 2013)

WW, I miss your therei'vefixedit submissions.


----------



## 2paranoid (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## clint308 (Nov 25, 2013)

View attachment 2906505


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 25, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Hi I'm with loquacious, surprise.



lol...oh, you baaaad 





*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to curious2garden again.



*


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;CTe2wnfsALo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTe2wnfsALo[/video]

Not funny but interesting. Hate the music


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 25, 2013)

Just for CN


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;jPpbEgF-2IM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPpbEgF-2IM[/video]


----------



## silasraven (Nov 25, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


>


just proves sex before marriage is immoral. fuck the bath.


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;tgHOFTw8k-c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgHOFTw8k-c[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 25, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> [video=youtube;jPpbEgF-2IM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPpbEgF-2IM[/video]


loved the ladies response... "NICE" all sarcastic like you SOB just broke my glassware..


----------



## ambedexteras (Nov 25, 2013)

gioua said:


>


damn man lil monkeys. this is badass


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 25, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> damn man lil monkeys. this is badass


Watch out Howard Cosell was fired for using those very words.


----------



## xGrimace (Nov 25, 2013)

CaliBoy93 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolol i took a sip and couldnt swallow for like 2 minutes, I want this picture framed !


----------



## silasraven (Nov 25, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> damn man lil monkeys. this is badass


i hope your the same race, otherwise....you fuckin racist.


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 25, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> Watch out Howard Cosell was fired for using those very words.



it was..."look at that monkey run" wasn't it?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 25, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


>


sudden braking as a tool of discipline


----------



## 2paranoid (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## kinetic (Nov 25, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> Watch out Howard Cosell was fired for using those very words.


Remember Jimmy the Greek?


----------



## silasraven (Nov 25, 2013)

a piranha that is a vegetarian


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 25, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> it was..."look at that monkey run" wasn't it?


Correct. That is what he said, well, at least I was close.


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 25, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Remember Jimmy the Greek?


Heck yeah.


----------



## Logges (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## dangledo (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 25, 2013)

Love this...


----------



## gioua (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 25, 2013)

go big or go home?


----------



## gioua (Nov 25, 2013)

have seen older people with worse plants... so kudu's to the tot


----------



## gioua (Nov 25, 2013)

awesome!


----------



## gioua (Nov 25, 2013)

44 V& l\Vf,funny pictures,auto,weed,pipe" title="" height="575" width="500">


----------



## gioua (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 25, 2013)

looks like any other rock,funny pictures,auto,photo,weed,marijuana,house,factory" title="" height="6595" width="701">


----------



## gioua (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 25, 2013)

My day to a T.. minus the jail


----------



## gioua (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## Skuxx (Nov 25, 2013)

^ That record of the joint can't be right

[video=youtube;mvqffRqkUGg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvqffRqkUGg[/video]


----------



## gioua (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 26, 2013)

[youtube]E-SESh707V4[/youtube]

The only rap song I currently like.


----------



## MFB (Nov 26, 2013)

Lol 2 pound joint what a waste.


----------



## herbose (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## MFB (Nov 26, 2013)

xGrimace said:


> lolol i took a sip and couldnt swallow for like 2 minutes, I want this picture framed !


I like the guy that backs up to not get hit and doesn't give a shit about his kid lol


----------



## herbose (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## aussie (OZ) grower (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 27, 2013)

[youtube]-xL8rE9DT4g[/youtube]


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 27, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;cThHtnvPVis]http://youtu.be/cThHtnvPVis[/video] ^^^^^ dudes gonna have a headache mang! Look everybody its shiiiimon!


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 27, 2013)

my wife would beat me too..


----------



## gioua (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 27, 2013)

I would do this for hours with ONE of my dogs


----------



## gioua (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## Rawrb (Nov 27, 2013)

^^^ so harsh


----------



## ambedexteras (Nov 27, 2013)

dude thats hilarious. i hope they had the decency to have him take out his phone and wallet and shit lol "just incase" they said hahahhaha. gioua always posting funny shit


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 27, 2013)

Not harsh at all  Idiot get's what he deserves  Planking. Ffs!


----------



## gioua (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## tip top toker (Nov 27, 2013)

gioua said:


>


I wish my facial hair wasn't so much like a wire brush  Beards are awesome. I'm not sure if we have any mountains in the UK, i know they call them mountains, but when i climbed them last, they were just fantastically large hills.


----------



## Someacdude (Nov 27, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> I wish my facial hair wasn't so much like a wire brush  Beards are awesome. I'm not sure if we have any mountains in the UK, i know they call them mountains, but when i climbed them last, they were just fantastically large hills.



"Mother Gue", I says "the Rocky Mountains is the marrow of the world," and by God, I was right. Keep your nose in the wind and your eye along the skyline.


----------



## MojoRison (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 27, 2013)

The Bro Code......


----------



## gioua (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 27, 2013)

this may take up a bit of space.


----------



## gioua (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 27, 2013)

Turkey day tomorrow


----------



## gioua (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## clint308 (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm thinking about it


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 28, 2013)

gioua said:


> Turkey day tomorrow


Nasty. Looks like the hormone and antibiotic free kind


----------



## 420God (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Nov 28, 2013)

Meanwhile....at the dollar store....


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 28, 2013)

herbose said:


> Meanwhile....at the dollar store....



Were those on the same shelf as the reading glasses?


----------



## herbose (Nov 28, 2013)

And......at the "World's Strongest Man" competition in China....


----------



## herbose (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 28, 2013)

herbose said:


> Meanwhile....at the dollar store....




The Dollar store.. I walk in there.. and yell MY PRECIOUS.. and grab a cart and run through it.. love that store... but yeah there is some crap there too.. I liked the US Postal tape I purchased that was made in China..


----------



## herbose (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 28, 2013)

what so many of us did today


----------



## gioua (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## SnapsProvolone (Nov 28, 2013)

Anatomy of an urban thug


----------



## clint308 (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 29, 2013)

&#8203;123456789


----------



## gorillawood69 (Nov 29, 2013)

hey guys checkout this cheap ass grow light <iframe src="http://rcm-na.amazon-adsystem.com/e/cm?t=blake0d-20&o=1&p=8&l=as1&asins=B005DO30MI&IS1=1&ref=tf_til&fc1=000000&lt1=_top&m=amazon&lc1=0000FF&bc1=FFFFFF&bg1=FFFFFF&f=ifr" style="width:120px;height:240px;" scrolling="no" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" frameborder="0"></iframe> works fuckin great


----------



## gorillawood69 (Nov 29, 2013)

<a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005DO30MI/ref=as_li_tf_il?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B005DO30MI&linkCode=as2&tag=blake0d-20"><img border="0" src="http://ws-na.amazon-adsystem.com/widgets/q?_encoding=UTF8&ASIN=B005DO30MI&Format=_SL160_&ID=AsinImage&MarketPlace=US&ServiceVersion=20070822&WS=1&tag=blake0d-20" ></a><img src="http://ir-na.amazon-adsystem.com/e/ir?t=blake0d-20&l=as2&o=1&a=B005DO30MI" width="1" height="1" border="0" alt="" style="border:none !important; margin:0px !important;" />


----------



## clint308 (Nov 29, 2013)

what are you trying to post dude ?


----------



## james2500 (Nov 29, 2013)

Gioua.it's amazing what these camera phones can capture these days.still love my canon 60Dand our little hamlet in the mountains had a potluckmuch fun and laughter..we smoked some fine herb on the front deck, it's legal here, it felt righteous.


----------



## 420God (Nov 29, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 29, 2013)

gioua said:


>


Awww man you should repost this on Beautiful.


----------



## gioua (Nov 29, 2013)

james2500 said:


> Gioua&#8230;.it's amazing what these camera phones can capture these days&#8230;.still love my canon 60D&#8230;and our little hamlet in the mountains had a potluck&#8230;much fun and laughter&#8230;..we smoked some fine herb on the front deck, it's legal here, it felt righteous.View attachment 2911215View attachment 2911216View attachment 2911217


yeah no matter what camera I look too.. I see someone post a pic from a cell and I am like.. WTF. just spent 6k on camera equip and a 100$ cell pic shines it up..



I am the type of person.. who at an RIU event would take more then 10k images.. just to represent us.. I miss my gear.. perhaps if your willing to let me keep the lens you have I can fully document the 2014 event? heheheh


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 29, 2013)

the joys of winter

[video=youtube_share;xKy2lLNQYrI]http://youtu.be/xKy2lLNQYrI[/video]


cof


----------



## Jer La Mota (Nov 30, 2013)

* 10 characters.*


----------



## Jer La Mota (Nov 30, 2013)

* 10 characters.*


----------



## Jer La Mota (Nov 30, 2013)

* 10 characters.*


----------



## gioua (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## Trousers (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## clint308 (Dec 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;dT_fkwX4fRM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dT_fkwX4fRM&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## gioua (Dec 1, 2013)

Brilliant..


----------



## gioua (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## 2paranoid (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 1, 2013)

[/B]


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Dec 1, 2013)

IM OLD GREG!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIInySnQe4I


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 1, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> IM OLD GREG!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIInySnQe4I


[video=youtube_share;eIInySnQe4I]http://youtu.be/eIInySnQe4I[/video]

If you copy the "share" irl from youtube and insert it in the film strip above you get this


cof


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Dec 1, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> [video=youtube_share;eIInySnQe4I]http://youtu.be/eIInySnQe4I[/video]
> 
> If you copy the "share" irl from youtube and insert it in the film strip above you get this
> 
> ...


Ah, I just figured it showed up as a movie for everyone else and a link for me. Makes sense now.


----------



## 34you (Dec 2, 2013)

During
[video=youtube;IAkBYSbMYA8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAkBYSbMYA8[/video]

After
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tB5s2OvT8E


----------



## clint308 (Dec 2, 2013)

This is an ordinary wheelie bin that a work mate thought would make a great portable party box/sound system


----------



## gioua (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## clint308 (Dec 2, 2013)

gioua said:


>


That is so funny


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 2, 2013)

gioua said:


>





clint308 said:


> That is so funny


lol

their stubby little feet just paddling away !


----------



## gioua (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 3, 2013)

Oh hell no


----------



## gioua (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 3, 2013)

gioua said:


>


Why do I keep watching this thinking it's our indagrow's formative years. I can just see him popping up squeeling, "NAILED IT!"


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 3, 2013)

gioua said:


>



For sure I've done that, might have been off of a chair though


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Dec 3, 2013)

Shakespeare walks into a bar. The barman shouts" Get out you're Bard"


----------



## herbose (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Dec 3, 2013)

​Being nervous, and embarrassed about my upcoming colonoscopy,on a recommendation, I decided to have it done while visiting friends in Thailand .  There the beautiful nurses are allegedly more gentle and accommodating.
As I lay naked on my side on the table, the gorgeous nurse began my procedure.
"Don't worry, at this stage of the procedure, it's quite normal to get an erection," the nurse told me.
"Well, I haven't got an erection," I replied. And the gorgeous nurse said -  "No, but I have!"​


----------



## herbose (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## tip top toker (Dec 3, 2013)

herbose said:


> ​Being nervous, and embarrassed about my upcoming colonoscopy,on a recommendation, I decided to have it done while visiting friends in Thailand .  There the beautiful nurses are allegedly more gentle and accommodating.
> As I lay naked on my side on the table, the gorgeous nurse began my procedure.
> "Don't worry, at this stage of the procedure, it's quite normal to get an erection," the nurse told me.
> "Well, I haven't got an erection," I replied. And the gorgeous nurse said -  "No, but I have!"​


[video=youtube_share;6t7w30nWiJE]http://youtu.be/6t7w30nWiJE[/video]

Billy Bailey, a man from my neighborhood, bloody love the guy  His standup dvd's are a hoot if you're off your face


----------



## herbose (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## unkle mouse (Dec 3, 2013)

some times a diamond, some times a coal


----------



## herbose (Dec 3, 2013)

Christmas lights and palm trees?.......Good combination?......You decide.


----------



## herbose (Dec 3, 2013)

As opposed to what?


----------



## herbose (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## 2paranoid (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Dec 3, 2013)

Darwin Award in....4.....3......2.....


----------



## herbose (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Dec 3, 2013)

Where did I put that barcode reader?


----------



## herbose (Dec 3, 2013)

Meanwhile......in Africa....


----------



## herbose (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Dec 3, 2013)

Sorry I'm late, I got tied up on the subway.


----------



## dangledo (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## Perfextionist420 (Dec 3, 2013)

^ that is beyond weird, and also a lot of guys


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 3, 2013)

Is that the South American beauty who is selling her "virginity"?

good condom ad


cof


----------



## HumboldtLove (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks to whoever started this thread! Fucking great stuff!


----------



## srh88 (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## srh88 (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## srh88 (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## clint308 (Dec 4, 2013)

Hahahahahahahaha


----------



## gioua (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 4, 2013)

Canadian Screen door


----------



## gioua (Dec 4, 2013)

glad I dont like doughnuts..


----------



## gioua (Dec 4, 2013)

love the TMNT tree idea


----------



## gioua (Dec 4, 2013)

yeah it's racist


----------



## gioua (Dec 4, 2013)

we need to have signs for this shit now?


----------



## gioua (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 4, 2013)

Baby seeing fireworks for this 1st time


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 4, 2013)

)))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 4, 2013)

gioua said:


>


Lol what's the story behind that?


----------



## 2paranoid (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 4, 2013)

^That is great!


----------



## clint308 (Dec 4, 2013)

gioua said:


> Baby seeing fireworks for this 1st time


that is so funny


----------



## gioua (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 5, 2013)

thanks Obama and your little dog too









yeah it's racist the dog is black... kid is white.. =hate crime?


----------



## gioua (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 5, 2013)

gioua said:


> thanks Obama and your little dog too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coulda been worse. Coulda taken out the kid with the walker.


----------



## gioua (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## tip top toker (Dec 5, 2013)

Awesome stuff gioua. Love the restaurant ones.


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## tip top toker (Dec 5, 2013)

herbose said:


>


Love it


----------



## herbose (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Dec 5, 2013)

Mona Lego


----------



## herbose (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Dec 5, 2013)

Donald Trump out for a drive.


----------



## herbose (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Dec 5, 2013)

Meanwhile......In Canada.....


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 5, 2013)

herbose said:


> Meanwhile......In Canada.....


Now i have seen a bald man curling.
*




*


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 6, 2013)

I would try this.. but there is a spider involved in it..


----------



## gioua (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 6, 2013)

try getting a cat to do that...


----------



## gioua (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## silasraven (Dec 6, 2013)

you where saying??????????


----------



## gioua (Dec 6, 2013)

^^how much superglue is used for these pics??


----------



## Logges (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## james2500 (Dec 6, 2013)

Djinn is 19


Cicero is 7 months


Maggie Mae is 14 and on slow roast


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 6, 2013)

Djinn looks pretty healthy for a 19yr old! One of our previous cats got to about 16 or 17 and was at the point where she would "jump" off a chair and her legs would just splay out and she'd land on her belly.

I like the idea of having a range of ages. we have always had 2, waited till they were no more, then bought another two. so there was always a lonely grieving process before the next set came along. There was almost a 2 years break between the loss of our last pair and the new ones.


----------



## mewk69 (Dec 6, 2013)

This, is fucking genious!
Game of Thrones fan or not, it's perfect.
//No Spoilers - I promise//

[video=youtube;5Krz-dyD-UQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Krz-dyD-UQ[/video]


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 6, 2013)

Logges said:


>


This should have more likes. I'm not joking.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## james2500 (Dec 6, 2013)

^^^^^that's just nasty


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 6, 2013)

After Christmas dinner.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 6, 2013)

Smoking weed as a teenager and mom comes in.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 6, 2013)

nice


----------



## james2500 (Dec 6, 2013)

where's the vicodin tablet?


----------



## gioua (Dec 6, 2013)

james2500 said:


> where's the vicodin tablet?


whatcha talking bout james?


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 6, 2013)

gioua said:


> nice


Forgive my ignorance, but is this some kind of automotive thing? Duck tape should be provided by the government as a human right, but I've only used wd40 about twice in my life.


----------



## gioua (Dec 6, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but is this some kind of automotive thing? Duck tape should be provided by the government as a human right, but I've only used wd40 about twice in my life.


We lived near Electric Boat in CT... I had never heard the term duct tape till I moved to CA.. we called it EB Green.. which was supplied in huge amounts to the Us Navy.. My dad when he retired had a case or 2 he gave away.... that was real tape!


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 6, 2013)

There are a whole bunch of brands in the UK, duct take is just one of those generic terms we are brought up with, like hoover.


----------



## gioua (Dec 6, 2013)

hoover? like a vacuum ? Never heard that term.. always called it that freaking thing I hate to do..


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 6, 2013)

Yeah, hoover was one of the first brands of vacuum cleaners, and so people in the UK often referer to any vacuum cleaner as a hoover. Like calling any expanded polystyrene packaging Styrofoam.


----------



## 2paranoid (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 6, 2013)

xerox


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 6, 2013)

random post.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 6, 2013)

> Wrong numbers


----------



## gioua (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## tip top toker (Dec 7, 2013)

gioua said:


>


Tasty tasty tasty  I wants!


----------



## gioua (Dec 7, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Tasty tasty tasty  I wants!


It's a cuttle fish.. never had that before.. but I prefer octopus stuff fried.. so I wont fight ya on this one..


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 7, 2013)

I love me some cuttlefish. Heck. I love me some octopus. Hell. I love me some squid! Fuck. I just love me some seafood!


----------



## gioua (Dec 7, 2013)

Hoping for some snow here so.. theme based for a bit..


----------



## gioua (Dec 7, 2013)

^do love this one I know it's a re post..


----------



## gioua (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 7, 2013)

^also a repost..


----------



## gioua (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 7, 2013)

yeah my dad loved having 3 boys...


----------



## gioua (Dec 7, 2013)

^dude looks familiar


----------



## gioua (Dec 7, 2013)

I would somehow be the one always getting hit in the freaking ear with a slush ball.. that sucked!


----------



## gioua (Dec 7, 2013)

^ wish I had these when I was in CT... he had to shovel our entire pathway (about 60 feet) plus carports.. and we lived on a circle so they would pour the snow right to the backs of the cars easy 4 foot piles about 40 feet x 15 ugh..


----------



## gioua (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 7, 2013)

this would be a real site to see...


----------



## gioua (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 7, 2013)

^ baby vid of the bear?


----------



## gioua (Dec 7, 2013)

ok posting this really cuz it confused the crap outta me.. I thought it was 2 people carring a large backpack slipping on ice


----------



## gioua (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## Indagrow (Dec 7, 2013)

gioua said:


> ok posting this really cuz it confused the crap outta me.. I thought it was 2 people carring a large backpack slipping on ice


Boston Dynamics has some really interesting robots, one of my buddies works(ed) there and i did a walk through.. the code for just one of those things is insane!


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## 2paranoid (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## Rust&Stardust (Dec 7, 2013)

heres my input


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 7, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;HCwqkBrPrSU]http://youtu.be/HCwqkBrPrSU[/video]

This guy makes me smile


----------



## gioua (Dec 7, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> [video=youtube_share;HCwqkBrPrSU]http://youtu.be/HCwqkBrPrSU[/video]
> 
> This guy makes me smile


Just watched this with the family freaking awesome..


----------



## gioua (Dec 7, 2013)

entrance in the rear


----------



## gioua (Dec 7, 2013)

A+ for even trying this.. I dont think I would wanna try a somersault these days.. 
think it's real?


----------



## gioua (Dec 7, 2013)

How I felt when one of my sons buddies would come over every single day.. looking to make sure any MJ evidence was not around..


----------



## gioua (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 7, 2013)

I see a face in here oddly


----------



## gioua (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 7, 2013)

Brilliant


----------



## gioua (Dec 7, 2013)

in a classroom not too far away...


----------



## gioua (Dec 7, 2013)

awesome


----------



## gioua (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 7, 2013)

[h=2]Strange Inventions of the Early Consumer Era[/h] [h=2]Ice Cube Mask Designed To Cure Hangovers (1947)[/h]







[h=2]Baby Stroller Protected From Gas Attacks (1938[/h]







[h=2]Face Cones Designed To Protect From Snow Storms And Blizzards (1939[/h]






[h=2]Special Contraption That Lets You Smoke In The Rain (1931)[/h]






^pre 1937's MJ tax act hmmmm?

[h=2]Hat With Integrated Radio (1931)[/h]






[h=2]Glasses That Let You Read While Lying Down (1936)[/h]


----------



## gioua (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## 2paranoid (Dec 7, 2013)

that smoking umbrella is classy as hell!! 

I gotta get one...maybe then people will look at me a _LITTLE _less sideways now


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 8, 2013)

Clasic.. clasic...


----------



## srh88 (Dec 8, 2013)

hellmutt bones said:


> Clasic.. clasic...


classic. ...


----------



## clint308 (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## clint308 (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## clint308 (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## 2paranoid (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 8, 2013)

^ that is adorable!


----------



## james2500 (Dec 8, 2013)

dude looks like a playa&#8230;..


----------



## gioua (Dec 8, 2013)

Genius


----------



## gioua (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## ambedexteras (Dec 9, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Lol DA FUQ . i almost threw up. wtf is this man. a crap birthing a crab? 
so Disturbing


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 9, 2013)

gioua said:


> thanks Obama and your little dog too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just don't appreciate the man (and his wife). Yet here we are at the holidays and he's employed the KKK to cater, how white of him


----------



## gioua (Dec 9, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> Lol DA FUQ . i almost threw up. wtf is this man. a crap birthing a crab?
> so Disturbing




it's a crab molting.. shedding their shell.. it's how little crabs become tasty


----------



## gioua (Dec 9, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> You just don't appreciate the man (and his wife). Yet here we are at the holidays and he's employed the KKK to cater, how white of him


I am pretty sure I heard her yell... get whitey?

what's up with the Klansmen chefs???


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 9, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> Lol DA FUQ . i almost threw up. wtf is this man. a crap birthing a crab?
> so Disturbing


crabs molt their shells.
http://www.serc.si.edu/education/resources/bluecrab/molting.aspx


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## ambedexteras (Dec 9, 2013)

wow just youtubed Crab molting and wathced the 1min 47 sec video that crab clip came from... so fucking crazy man


----------



## gioua (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## Skuxx (Dec 9, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Took me a minute to realize why that is funny.


----------



## gioua (Dec 9, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> Took me a minute to realize why that is funny.


I am missing it? the girls doing dishes while the men play? 

I like how the middle chick in the crash gif.. just braces for death the others have a bit more of a oh shit moment


----------



## 2paranoid (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## clint308 (Dec 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;kZUPCB9533Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZUPCB9533Y&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 10, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> Lol DA FUQ . i almost threw up. wtf is this man. a crap birthing a crab?
> so Disturbing


LoL. I'm not a marine biologist or anything but I think it is shedding its old skin.


----------



## 2paranoid (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## ambedexteras (Dec 10, 2013)

2paranoid said:


>


haha these are gold man. balance on his nose FOR EVER hahaha


----------



## gioua (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 10, 2013)

someone's pissed?


----------



## gioua (Dec 10, 2013)

^ant farm casting with metal


----------



## gioua (Dec 10, 2013)

clever'


----------



## gioua (Dec 10, 2013)

applies to many threads here


----------



## gioua (Dec 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;nRmhVgxdbD8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRmhVgxdbD8[/video]


----------



## gioua (Dec 10, 2013)

People in Asia would hear me screaming


----------



## gioua (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## 420God (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 10, 2013)

gioua said:


> someone's pissed?


Of course Mrs. Nobama is going to be upset with a white chick. Mr. and Mrs O are equally racist, it is just that Mr. hides it better.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 11, 2013)

gioua said:


> clever'


Alas in the UK they'd just hand you a ticket. Two instances i know of where tickets were issued for not being in control of the vehicle, were a man sneezing while stopped at traffic lights, and a woman eating an apple.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 11, 2013)

We thought we'd seen it all, clearly we hadn't seen well enough though. High definition toothpast..... (this is a genuine new product)


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 11, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;M044My4S5qA]http://youtu.be/M044My4S5qA[/video]


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 11, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


>


right click save as desktop.. now I can get sick anytime.. lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;JgPrQZ499nI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=JgPrQZ499nI[/video] 

The kid in red vs usher....kid is having a blast


----------



## gioua (Dec 11, 2013)

ummmmm ok...


----------



## gioua (Dec 11, 2013)

The driver loses control anyhow..


----------



## gioua (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 11, 2013)

^^^ ya know what they say....ya haven't lived til ya have a fucked up old cardboard box


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Dec 11, 2013)

It's on.....


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 11, 2013)

Ahahahaha, fucking LOVE Sweedish Chef  And i love Ramsay, even if he is a bellend. 

[video=youtube_share;Grp5-bvMo7U]http://youtu.be/Grp5-bvMo7U[/video]


----------



## herbose (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Dec 11, 2013)

How to save money on wrapping paper.


----------



## herbose (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Dec 11, 2013)

Fuck you Florida!


----------



## gioua (Dec 11, 2013)

herbose said:


>




took me a second.. I noticed the legs looked odd at 1st.. lol


----------



## herbose (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Dec 11, 2013)

Nap time.


----------



## gioua (Dec 11, 2013)

[h=2]Muhammad Ali dodges 21 punches in 10 seconds[/h]


----------



## gioua (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 11, 2013)

right outta the dryer.. nice and toasty like I like it.. =fail


----------



## gioua (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 11, 2013)

is that bruce from nemo?


----------



## gioua (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 11, 2013)

even the cat knows more about cars then I do..


----------



## gioua (Dec 11, 2013)

how smaller wheel chair users are made?


----------



## gioua (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Skuxx (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## 2paranoid (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2013)

.................


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 12, 2013)

Damn. I thought that was the greatest dog, ever; then realized there was photoshop involved when I saw the vase with the flowers.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## 2paranoid (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## clint308 (Dec 13, 2013)

I found this website with little video clips like some of you are posting,
Plus other sites , my question is how do you save them and transfer them here ?


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 13, 2013)

top right of the reply box. There is an icon that looks like movie film or something. it says insert video when cursor is over it.


----------



## 2paranoid (Dec 13, 2013)

like the ones I posted Clint? I do it the same way I post a regular picture. Click the insert image button, click the 'From URL' tab, then uncheck the box next to 'Retrieve remote file and reference locally'


then just enter the image URL


----------



## gioua (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## brek (Dec 13, 2013)

I thought these were LOL pics....Not give you a boner pics. ^^^^^


----------



## greenlikemoney (Dec 13, 2013)

brek said:


> I thought these were LOL pics....Not give you a boner pics. ^^^^^


She's dressed under there. I'll have another Blue Stripe, bartender......


----------



## Trousers (Dec 13, 2013)

You two should kiss.


----------



## brek (Dec 13, 2013)

Trousers said:


> You two should kiss.


Only if that sweet beard of yours gets in the action. 

and I don't care if she's clothed. I can still make out the camel quite nicely.


----------



## gioua (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 13, 2013)

GWN's Brother?


----------



## gioua (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 13, 2013)

I sadly know someone who would wear these to the beach.. if he doesn't already do so..


----------



## gioua (Dec 13, 2013)

made for a man.. by a man


----------



## gioua (Dec 13, 2013)

somewhere in Asia.. resides the saddest place on earth.. no puppies no ice cream..


----------



## gioua (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 13, 2013)

well.. matter of fact..


----------



## gioua (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 13, 2013)

transferring pics from one cell to another.. nailed it


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## clint308 (Dec 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;wJAE8-qvtEE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=wJAE8-qvtEE[/video]


----------



## gioua (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 14, 2013)

when it's hot out in the summer time.. even men have been know to do this


----------



## gioua (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## 2paranoid (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 14, 2013)

the only way I would shop at best buy too.. I'd use pennies tho...






[h=2]This guy paid for his iPad Mini entirely in quarters. The cashier was standing there for 15 minutes counting.[/h]


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 14, 2013)

I knew someone who used to work @ the county treasurers office. They had a guy come in once and tried to pay his land taxes in pennies. They made him take them to the bank.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 14, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> I knew someone who used to work @ the county treasurers office. They had a guy come in once and tried to pay his land taxes in pennies. They made him take them to the bank.


It's illegal to not accept legal us tender. check out the dude paying for his car getting towed with pennies.. cops came and everything haha


----------



## Bombur (Dec 14, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> It's illegal to not accept legal us tender. check out the dude paying for his car getting towed with pennies.. cops came and everything haha


It must vary state to state or something, I worked somewhere that wouldn't accept more than $5 in change, had it right in the handbook. Rolled coins were fine though


----------



## gioua (Dec 14, 2013)

yeah they tried that here with taxes too. would not take em.. read the IRS got paid in pennies once.. and they also didnt accept it..


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 14, 2013)

i think samsung paid off a settlement to another company may have been apple.. to the tune of 1 mil + and they sent like 30 box trucks with pennies in it. pretty childish but also awesome.


----------



## bongbrain (Dec 14, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> i think samsung paid off a settlement to another company may have been apple.. to the tune of 1 mil + and they sent like 30 box trucks with pennies in it. pretty childish but also awesome.


why would i want to send my dollar bills in to someone to pay them off. if i got lose change youll get my debt in it.


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 14, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> i think samsung paid off a settlement to another company may have been apple.. to the tune of 1 mil + and they sent like 30 box trucks with pennies in it. pretty childish but also awesome.


It was just a rumor


----------



## gioua (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Dec 15, 2013)

False Prophet?


----------



## gioua (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 15, 2013)

his running is the funniest thing ever


----------



## gioua (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 15, 2013)

he almost got stuck upside down


----------



## gioua (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Dec 15, 2013)

R.I.P. Leprechaun.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## herbose (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## 2paranoid (Dec 16, 2013)

also, why the heck cant I see any pics? they're all showing up as broken link symbol things. Any suggestions from computer smart people?


nvm its working


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 16, 2013)

I see them fine...maybe reboot your 'puter


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 16, 2013)

(roof cat) wasn't his first try either

<add> compulsory image


----------



## Trousers (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## srh88 (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 18, 2013)

srh88 said:


>




Daughters teacher has one of these on his desk.. when a kid says something he doesn't agree with he grabs it tosses it to the kid.. says frayed not young man...


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 18, 2013)

gioua said:


> Daughters teacher has one of these on his desk.. when a kid says something he doesn't agree with he grabs it tosses it to the kid.. says frayed not young man...


And some idiot parent will eventually call that bullying. I remember in electronics lab the instructor would have a charged capacitor he would toss to someone yelling "Think fast!" and when they caught it, they would get a small hand shock...I think that is abuse now...But those were fun days.


----------



## 2paranoid (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## Trousers (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## Trousers (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## Trousers (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## Trousers (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## Logges (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## 2paranoid (Dec 20, 2013)

Happy Friday everybody


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;8wWuH7MIeCA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wWuH7MIeCA#t=41[/video] Now how long for them to move that rock?


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 20, 2013)

This whole compilation is by a bus driver called the Punisher. 

[video=youtube;FG1qcIAFSwg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FG1qcIAFSwg[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 20, 2013)

Making the most out of winter


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 20, 2013)

Once again duck tape saves Christmas.


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 20, 2013)

Looks like duck tapes saves time too.


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 20, 2013)

Duck tape comes to the rescue again!


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 20, 2013)

Where's the duck tape?


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 20, 2013)

Holy Toledo! Duck tape at it again.


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 20, 2013)

Has Christmas all over it. 

[video=youtube;Y3fgRV5N_qQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3fgRV5N_qQ[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 20, 2013)

How very true.


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 20, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


>


^^^^snow pics??


----------



## herbose (Dec 20, 2013)

I couldn't resist taking this picture on hwy 37 in Manchester Township, NJ. Pretty much expresses my opinion of chain restaurants.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Trousers (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## minnesmoker (Dec 20, 2013)

So, I'm following an article on the DNA of a rare flower -- a pre-modern evolution flower. And it reminds me that the Platypus is also a pre-modern evolution "leftover." I go to the wiki, I'm checking it out, I see a pic! Oooh, Platypus picture, cool! And then BAM BOOGER EATER 2 o'clock!


----------



## minnesmoker (Dec 20, 2013)

That's right Wisconsin, fuck you! 

Sincerely,
New Mexico DOT


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 21, 2013)

gioua said:


> someone's pissed?


I would be if I was her too. This is at Nelson Mandela's funeral. Bottom left last pic, note the woman bawling her eyes out. Joking around and posing for pics at a funeral is a tad disrespectful, and if I was her I would be embarrassed as all hell. I mean at the reception or something sure, of course the whole world was using this one as a photo opportunity. But at least bloody PRETEND you have respect for the guy in the coffin. Then again, probably just how I was raised.


----------



## gioua (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## PetFlora (Dec 21, 2013)

Clearly the fresh prince of DC (Obama) knew that Mandella died back in June, and that this event was all a charade to covertly gather all these leaders in S Africa



Mad Hamish said:


> I would be if I was her too. This is at Nelson Mandela's funeral. Bottom left last pic, note the woman bawling her eyes out. Joking around and posing for pics at a funeral is a tad disrespectful, and if I was her I would be embarrassed as all hell. I mean at the reception or something sure, of course the whole world was using this one as a photo opportunity. But at least bloody PRETEND you have respect for the guy in the coffin. Then again, probably just how I was raised.


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 21, 2013)

A married couple was in a terrible accident where the man's face was severely burned.
The doctor told the husband that they couldn't graft any skin from his
body because he was too skinny.

So the wife offered to donate some of her own skin. However, the only skin on her
body that the doctor felt was suitable would have to come from her buttocks.

The husband and wife agreed that they would tell no one about where the skin came
from, and they requested that the doctor also honour their secret. After all, this
was a very delicate matter.

After the surgery was completed, everyone was astounded at the man's newface. 

He looked more handsome than he ever had before! All his friends and relatives just
went on and on about his youthful looks!

One day, he was alone with his wife, and he was overcome with emotion at her
sacrifice. He said, 'Dear, I just want to thank you for everything you did for me.
How can I possibly repay you?'

'My darling,' she replied, 'I get all the thanks I need every time I see your
mother kiss you on the cheek.'


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 21, 2013)

[FONT=&quot]One buzz word in today's business world is MARKETING.

However, people often ask for a simple explanation of "Marketing."
Well, here it is:

* You're a woman and you see a handsome guy at a party. You go up to him 
and say, "I'm fantastic in bed."
That's Direct Marketing.

* You're at a party with a bunch of friends and see a handsome guy. One 
of your friends goes up to him and, pointing at you, says, "She's fantastic 
in bed."
That's Advertising.

* You see a handsome guy at a party. You go up to him and get his 
telephone number. The next day you call and say, "Hi, I'm fantastic in bed."
That's Telemarketing.

* You see a guy at a party; you straighten your dress. You walk up to him 
and pour him a drink. You say, "May I?" and reach up to straighten his tie, 
brushing your breast lightly against his arm, and then say, "By the way, I'm 
fantastic in bed."
That's Public Relations.

* You're at a party and see a handsome guy. He walks up to you and says, 
"I hear you're fantastic in bed."
That's Brand Recognition.

*You're at a party and see a handsome guy. He fancies you, but you talk 
him into going home with your friend.
That's a Sales Rep.

* Your friend can't satisfy him so he calls you.
That's Tech Support.

* You're on your way to a party when you realize that there could be 
handsome men in all these houses you're passing, so you climb onto the roof 
of one situated towards the center and shout at the top of your lungs, "I'm 
fantastic in bed!"
That's Facebook.

* You are at a party; this attractive older man walks up to you and grabs 
your ass.
That's former President Bill Clinton.[/FONT]


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;kK3jWpcVqpQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kK3jWpcVqpQ[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 21, 2013)

omg, the humor is in the details.


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## endpro (Dec 21, 2013)

Mmj bum paper hehe


----------



## guy incognito (Dec 21, 2013)

I cannot see half of winter woman's posts, they are just blank.


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 21, 2013)

guy incognito said:


> I cannot see half of winter woman's posts, they are just blank.


Ok from now on I'll do the download way of posting.


----------



## bongbrain (Dec 21, 2013)

animals not giving a fuck


----------



## gioua (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## slowbus (Dec 21, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^not funny.Jerk.


----------



## minnesmoker (Dec 21, 2013)

gioua said:


>


Hey baby ... THAT is the cake I want for my birthday -- unless the alternative is cannabrownies!


----------



## gioua (Dec 21, 2013)

Pillow fight...
this has to be a blast.. so tempted to try this..
ends in arrest.. 

[video=youtube;IeS5IU4Odus]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeS5IU4Odus&amp;feature=c4-overview-vl&amp;list=PLE654E63058AF9CBF[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Dec 21, 2013)

gioua said:


> Pillow fight...
> this has to be a blast.. so tempted to try this..
> ends in arrest..
> 
> [video=youtube;IeS5IU4Odus]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeS5IU4Odus&amp;feature=c4-overview-vl&amp;list=PLE654E63058AF9CBF[/video]



maaann this video made me real happy and then that asian kid killed the vibes LMAO good shit

edit: holy shit and the cop LMAO some people need to loosen up...I'm just sayin tho If I was makin this video I would steer clear of needle dick men with power LOL


----------



## gioua (Dec 22, 2013)

If you have a kid like this and have not smacked the crap outta them.. please let some one else do it..

[video=youtube;Q77sJT8O56E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q77sJT8O56E&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## Someacdude (Dec 22, 2013)

If thats the worse thing thye do they can hang with me all day. 
At least they didnt hurt anyone , destroy anything or demand other give way to their rights.
I was a stupid kid too , maybe not that bent.


----------



## gioua (Dec 22, 2013)

Someacdude said:


> If thats the worse thing thye do they can hang with me all day.
> At least they didnt hurt anyone , destroy anything or demand other give way to their rights.
> I was a stupid kid too , maybe not that bent.


except for the one kid who killed that dog.. 2:17 mark


----------



## Someacdude (Dec 22, 2013)

gioua said:


> except for the one kid who killed that dog.. 2:17 mark


Did he actually do it? He could be the next lady caca lord help us all.


----------



## PetFlora (Dec 22, 2013)

Lady CaCa I like it



Someacdude said:


> Did he actually do it? He could be the next lady caca lord help us all.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 22, 2013)

..................


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## bongbrain (Dec 22, 2013)

.....................................................


----------



## bongbrain (Dec 22, 2013)

.................................................


----------



## dangledo (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## dangledo (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## 420God (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 23, 2013)

cannabineer said:


>


CN, you are reaching really deep into the canna cookies aren't you.


----------



## Trousers (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2013)

Right now I am minding my Manners thanks to postal benefactor! Merry Christmas one and all! ssuuggaarrrrr WEEEE


----------



## 2paranoid (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## MojoRison (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 23, 2013)

*Sorry...A reader...

7 Degrees of Blondness* 
FIRST DEGREE

A married couple were asleep when the phone rang at 2 in the morning.
The very blonde wife picked up the phone, listened a moment and said 'How should I know, that's 200 miles from here!' and hung up.

The husband said, 'Who was that?' 
The wife answered, 'I don't know, some woman wanting to know if the coast is clear.'

SECOND DEGREE

Two blondes are walking down the street.
One notices a compact on the sidewalk and leans down to pick it up.
She opens it, looks in the mirror and says, 'Hmm, this person looks familiar.' 
The second blonde says, 'Here, let me see!' So, the first blonde hands her the compact.
The second blonde looks in the mirror and says, 'You dummy, it's me!'

THIRD DEGREE

A blonde suspects her boyfriend of cheating on her, so she goes out and buys a gun.
She goes to his apartment unexpectedly and when she opens the door she finds him in the arms of a redhead.
Well, the blonde is really angry.
She opens her purse to take out the gun, and as she does so, she is overcome with grief.
She takes the gun and puts it to her head.

The boyfriend yells, 'No, honey, don't do it!!!'

The blonde replies, 'Shut up, you're next!' 

FOURTH DEGREE

A blonde was bragging about her knowledge of state capitals.
She proudly says, 'Go ahead, ask me, ... I know 'em all.' 

A friend says, 'OK, what's the capital of Wisconsin?'
The blonde replies,'Oh, that's easy .. it's W.' 

FIFTH DEGREE

Q: What did the blonde ask her doctor when he told her she was pregnant?

A: 'Is it mine?' 

SIXTH DEGREE

Bambi, a blonde in her fourth year as a UCLA Freshman, sat in her USgovernment class.
The professor asked Bambi if she knew what Roe vs. Wade was about. 

Bambi pondered the question; then, finally, said, 'That was the decision George Washington had to make before he crossed theDelaware.'

SEVENTH DEGREE

Returning home from work, a blonde was shocked to find her house ransacked and burglarized.
She telephoned the police at once and reported the crime.
The police dispatcher broadcast the call on the radio, and a K-9 unit, patrolling nearby, was the first to respond. 

As the K-9 officer approached the house with his dog on a leash, the blonde ran out on the porch, shuddered at the sight of the cop and his dog, then sat down on the steps.
Putting her face in her hands, she moaned, 'I come home to find all my possessions stolen.
I call the police for help, and what do they do?
They send me a BLIND policeman!' 


EVEN IF YOU ARE BLONDE YOU HAVE TO LOVE THIS:

Two blondes were sipping their Starbucks when a truck went past loaded up with rolls of sod.
"I'm going to do that when I win the lottery," announced #1 Blonde.
"Do what?" asked #2 Blonde .
"Send my lawn out to be mowed."


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 23, 2013)

..............


----------



## shoediva (Dec 23, 2013)

I just thought this was cute.


----------



## ebgood (Dec 23, 2013)

............


----------



## ebgood (Dec 23, 2013)

420God said:


>


lofl!!. i h8 this chick


----------



## gioua (Dec 24, 2013)

congrats Detroit.. you made it to 37 hours.


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 24, 2013)

gioua said:


> congrats Detroit.. you made it to 37 hours.


Now that is news! Just the other night we were remembering the pistol whipping my hubby and another driver got. The murder my hubby witnessed, etc. Best thing we ever did was leave. We don't make the same amount of money as the Combat Pay we used to make.


----------



## gioua (Dec 24, 2013)

ebgood said:


> ............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just in case we have some professionals here.. there is a contest for this game 10k $ prize money

http://www.worldrps.com/world-championships

saw this on worlds dumbest the other day...


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 24, 2013)

[h=2]sticking tape on frosted glass makes it see-through[/h]


----------



## gioua (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 24, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> CN, you are reaching really deep into the canna cookies aren't you.


He got a "like" from me for the fork/metal pic.


----------



## gioua (Dec 24, 2013)

always a good one to re-see









WTH?


----------



## gioua (Dec 24, 2013)

must try this


----------



## gioua (Dec 24, 2013)

I think I would fall over


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 24, 2013)

&#8230;And I thought the carpets in Vegas were fun to look at when frying.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 24, 2013)

gioua said:


> always a good one to re-see


I love this!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## Zaehet Strife (Dec 24, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> If you liked that one, you'll love this one:




I know this is a really old post, i was just scrolling by checking stuff out when i found this.

If you think that is good... you need to check out this guy, fo rreeeaaaalzzz

[video=youtube;BfF4QLO-L_4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfF4QLO-L_4[/video]


----------



## gioua (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 25, 2013)

I am pretty sure I can watch dogs eating like this all day..


----------



## gioua (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 25, 2013)

this cat is bad ass


----------



## gioua (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 25, 2013)

damn.


----------



## gioua (Dec 25, 2013)

and dont you forget it


----------



## gioua (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 25, 2013)

wish my folks were this clever when I was a kid


----------



## bongbrain (Dec 25, 2013)

"im going to point at shit and you stare aliboobo"


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2013)

gioua said:


>


Same guy (Slinkachu) does Inner City Snail


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 25, 2013)

gioua said:


>


Where do you find this stuff?


----------



## gioua (Dec 25, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> Where do you find this stuff?


If I told you then you'd post em..


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 25, 2013)

Four cent fix


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 25, 2013)

gioua said:


> If I told you then you'd post em..


Busted, you are so very right.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2013)

this guy. Please follow link.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/st3f4n/sets/72157616350171741/


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 25, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> this guy. Please follow link.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/st3f4n/sets/72157616350171741/


Thanks for the link. Someone has a great imagination.


----------



## shoediva (Dec 25, 2013)

One of my favorite threads to look at so here is my contribution. Merry Christmas!


----------



## gioua (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 25, 2013)

awesome idea I'll be doing this


----------



## gioua (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 26, 2013)

how I feel without my 1st smoke in the am too

[video=youtube;Vm31xBjfMNY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vm31xBjfMNY[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2013)

love the toddler slicer!
It reminded me of this


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 26, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> love the toddler slicer!
> It reminded me of this


Aw maaaaaannnnnn, now I'll never look at a slide the same again.


----------



## bongbrain (Dec 26, 2013)

wonder women they just discovered a tarantula the size of a dinner plate. new species.


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 26, 2013)

bongbrain said:


> wonder women they just discovered a tarantula the size of a dinner plate. new species.


Please tell me they cannot be imported to the USA and that they are not in FLA. Please, lie if you have to.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> Please tell me they cannot be imported to the USA and that they are not in FLA. Please, lie if you have to.


At that size they are really slow.


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 26, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> At that size they are really slow.


 Yeah, I bet you'll be saying that while they are munching on my leg.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> Yeah, I bet you'll be saying that while they are munching on my leg.


Naw. Just sic the attack snail on they leggy asses. 

Oh you might NOT want to see the current Hobbit movie ... forewarned an'all


----------



## bongbrain (Dec 26, 2013)

i didnt want to do this.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 26, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> At that size they are really slow.


I have NEVER seen a slow spider, they move pretty damn fast on all those legs. For their size, they are speed demons from hell. The bigger they get, the more ground they can cover fast. Fuck that! I'll waste a .45ACP round on one that size in a heart beat.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2013)

Lol nice job soothing WW there.
I've seen many a slow spider. 
And no way will I waste a round of .45 on one (not even the snakeshot), especially when I'd have to fix the hole


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 26, 2013)

gioua said:


>


Gives a whole new meaning to sitting at the head of the table...
SH420


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Dec 26, 2013)

Just needs a bunch of hookers seated around it..


----------



## JustCoasting (Dec 26, 2013)

I think all of us here wish our folks were clever.


----------



## gioua (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 26, 2013)

not a chance..


----------



## gioua (Dec 26, 2013)

nailed it


----------



## gioua (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 26, 2013)

[h=2]Punt guns were used for duck hunting at the turn of the last century. A single shot could kill up to 50 waterfowl resting on the surface of a pond or lake. ca 1900.[/h]


----------



## 2paranoid (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 26, 2013)

when walmart employee's are allowed to leave walmart.. they go to target


----------



## gioua (Dec 26, 2013)

I have had days like this


----------



## gioua (Dec 26, 2013)

I would have bought a few lotto tickets this day


----------



## gioua (Dec 26, 2013)

and someone someplace will buy them


----------



## gioua (Dec 26, 2013)

dumbasses


----------



## gioua (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## Zaehet Strife (Dec 26, 2013)

gioua said:


> not a chance..


Where is that? What is it called? Do you know?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 26, 2013)

gioua said:


>


I want one!


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 27, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> I want one!


I want one too.


----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Where is that? What is it called? Do you know?


New Zealand from what I recall..


----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)

Dirtsrf's worst nightmare


----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)

dont mess with the ducklings


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)

Chevy Vega Tanks being shipped.. lets see them try this now.. Had a 1972 ford maverick.. it was a tank


----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)

I'd wear that as a name badge if I worked there


----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)

In japan.. Heart Surgeon.. steady Hands.. 

[video=youtube;M8hfP1-4vxA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8hfP1-4vxA[/video]


----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)

wish I was able to fall asleep this quick


----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)

[h=2]The best dog shaming ever![/h]


----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)

Clint's Tree


----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)

said to work 60% of the time keeping cats away from the PC


----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)

wish they would redo the graphics like this


----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)

guess you better choose one


----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)

brilliant


----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)

one of the many reasons I dont swim in the ocean


----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)

I see these all over the rural roads here.. so tempted to go under


----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)

breakfast cupcakes


----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)

nailed it


----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)

for those who dont under stand ABS


----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)

racist


----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 27, 2013)

For CN 

[video=youtube;CbILj_CYqno]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbILj_CYqno#t=71[/video]


----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)

tempting... very tempting


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 27, 2013)

...................


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 27, 2013)

...............


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;IdvaHLuwjRM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdvaHLuwjRM[/video].........


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 27, 2013)

And they called him Jenga


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;xDlNXamjwN8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDlNXamjwN8[/video]

.............


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 27, 2013)

G, Now it is up to you to uphold the Pix that make you lol.


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 27, 2013)

Ok, forget that I have a couple more.


----------



## Trousers (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)

how to know your in a pretty gang free area


----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)

Go TEXAS


----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)

it's kinda like that marble game but a bigger pay out


----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)

time to start practicing for Halloween I guess


----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)

they forgot that begging burn calories too


----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## srh88 (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)

putin on the ritz


----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)

may take you a second to see what it is


----------



## dangledo (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Dec 27, 2013)

It took more than a second. Dang Purpleberry Kush dabs...


----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)

makes sense...


----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)

gotta remember this for easter


----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)

skills


----------



## Trousers (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 27, 2013)

............


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 27, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 2943158


Now that's funny raht thar


----------



## Trousers (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## srh88 (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 28, 2013)

&#9762;toxicity&#9762;


----------



## gioua (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 28, 2013)

...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 28, 2013)

its funny because why does he need to brush his teddy horse? I don't brush mine its always stays fluffy since I bought it...


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 28, 2013)

its for the teddy not him


----------



## gioua (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 28, 2013)

Mother in law bench


----------



## gioua (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## bongbrain (Dec 28, 2013)

..........................................


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 28, 2013)

bongbrain said:


> ..........................................


im trying so hard i dont want to hurt myself... what is this all about.. Benjamins book bitch ?


----------



## srh88 (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## bongbrain (Dec 28, 2013)

..............................


----------



## dannyboy602 (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 28, 2013)

[h=1]39 Test Answers That Are 100% Wrong But Totally Genius At The Same Time[/h]
http://distractify.com/fun/fails/test-answers-that-are-totally-wrong-but-still-genius/

Here are a few:


----------



## Trousers (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## 2paranoid (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 29, 2013)

didnt think she needed it.. but wth.. it makes your face skinnier.. I just purchased a few 50 gals worth for my belly


----------



## gioua (Dec 29, 2013)

what happens when China makes their kids wrestle at age 10


----------



## gioua (Dec 29, 2013)

over kill


----------



## gioua (Dec 29, 2013)

I present to you.. BREAKFAST!


----------



## gioua (Dec 29, 2013)

Insex


----------



## gioua (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 29, 2013)

Money... always worth more then a life ?


----------



## gioua (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## Trousers (Dec 29, 2013)

True story:

After listening to a woman (kinda hot) talk about her home made jelly at a really boring party I posed the following question.

"Do you know the difference between jam and jelly?" Before she could answer I said, 
"I can't jelly my cock in your ass."


(My wife blamed alcohol and we probably will not be invited back next year, win-win)


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 29, 2013)

I want to do this. Damn and I was in Costa Rica and didn't know this existed. 

http://www.ulive.com/video/extreme-mountain-water-slide?affiliate=blocker&omnisource=SEM&c1=Travel&c2=Taboola&c3=Computer


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 29, 2013)

Trousers said:


> True story:
> 
> After listening to a woman (kinda hot) talk about her home made jelly at a really boring party I posed the following question.
> 
> ...


Ya probably not.


----------



## dux (Dec 29, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> I want to do this. Damn and I was in Costa Rica and didn't know this existed.
> 
> http://www.ulive.com/video/extreme-mountain-water-slide?affiliate=blocker&omnisource=SEM&c1=Travel&c2=Taboola&c3=Computer


been to Costa Rica twice and both times we zip lined and did the water slide at this place.it is fun but kinda beats you up if get going and start catching air! Most people only did it once because you have to hike up the mountain....
we stayed in tamarindo each time..


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 29, 2013)

I have a Merchant Marine Buddy who moved to San Jose, He's about 60 and takes Viagra like Candy.Say's I would love it there.I would like to go to Jako(sic) Beach...


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 29, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> I have a Merchant Marine Buddy who moved to San Jose, He's about 60 and takes Viagra like Candy.Say's I would love it there.I would like to go to Jako(sic) Beach...


They all want the Green Card.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 29, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> I have a Merchant Marine Buddy who moved to San Jose, He's about 60 and takes Viagra like Candy.Say's I would love it there.I would like to go to Jako(sic) Beach...


damned hard drugs.


----------



## gioua (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## slowbus (Dec 30, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^4/20 day celebration


----------



## gioua (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 30, 2013)

he's wrong about pie tho.


----------



## gioua (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## neosapien (Dec 30, 2013)

................


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 30, 2013)

God I really want one of these. The shop is based here so I may have to take a look!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 30, 2013)

&#8203;Fuck you Siri.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Dec 30, 2013)

lahada i gotta have one...can you link me...xo


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 30, 2013)

dannyboy602 said:


> lahada i gotta have one...can you link me...xo


Sure thing! 
Here's the link. Check the cities, I like San Francisco and Manhattan but the Weed designs are the best ones. I want to go and meet them! The designers have a shop downstairs I think. It's in an industrial area, not a central shopping area. 

http://smoooothclothing.com/shop/


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 30, 2013)

Uh, have you seen the measurements?? 19" waist and hips with a 21" shoulder for small ?? They've got that wrong.


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;KBxSntGGm8U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBxSntGGm8U[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 30, 2013)

.........................


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 30, 2013)

*A caring husband sees that his wife is busy in the kitchen and offers to help.*

*He says, &#8220;My dear, what can I do to help you?&#8221;*

*She replies, &#8220;Please take this bag of potatoes, peel half of them, and put them in the big pot to cook.&#8221; ** 

*


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 30, 2013)

^^^ And the wife's instructions were followed 100% ^^^


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 30, 2013)

This is unbelievable, if anyone thinks this is thread worthy to warn people please then do so. I already run my hands over the surface of atms but this is almost impossible to detect.

[video=youtube;z1CrmlK5zMM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1CrmlK5zMM#t=43[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Dec 30, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 2945988.........................


telephone telegraph tell a girl.....we invented trees and smacked them with rocks to send news to the next village


----------



## gioua (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 31, 2013)

MUST make this a new law... effer's want cameras everywhere ..


----------



## ButchyBoy (Dec 31, 2013)

Um....... Ok!!!!


----------



## ButchyBoy (Dec 31, 2013)

Another Um... Ok....


----------



## ButchyBoy (Dec 31, 2013)

...


----------



## ButchyBoy (Dec 31, 2013)

.


----------



## ButchyBoy (Dec 31, 2013)

.


----------



## ButchyBoy (Dec 31, 2013)

...


----------



## ButchyBoy (Dec 31, 2013)

....


----------



## ButchyBoy (Dec 31, 2013)

....


----------



## ButchyBoy (Dec 31, 2013)

For those of us old enough to know...


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 31, 2013)

ButchyBoy said:


> For those of us old enough to know...
> 
> View attachment 2946733


Gary Burghoff is a very good set drummer btw...hints of Krupa and Rich in this scene
[video=youtube_share;j5v44uxEEHs]http://youtu.be/j5v44uxEEHs[/video]


----------



## Trousers (Dec 31, 2013)

ugh at the pun, like the drumming


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 31, 2013)

ButchyBoy said:


> Another Um... Ok....
> 
> View attachment 2946701


WTF, are you kidding me?


----------



## Trousers (Dec 31, 2013)

They came in this box:


----------



## ButchyBoy (Dec 31, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> WTF, are you kidding me?



LOL!! Some people.....

I started uploading pics cuz I have tons of them. That one is from a thread called "You say WTF you lose"... on another forum. You lost!! LOL.. I chuckled.


----------



## bongbrain (Dec 31, 2013)

ouch!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gioua (Dec 31, 2013)

ButchyBoy said:


> Another Um... Ok....
> 
> View attachment 2946701




I bought a few of these from the Dollar store... 6-8 who is counting... it's a buck


----------



## gioua (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 31, 2013)

A job done right...


----------



## futant (Dec 31, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> *A caring husband sees that his wife is busy in the kitchen and offers to help.*
> 
> *He says, My dear, what can I do to help you?*
> 
> ...


Not trolling you WW; but a joke like this cannot be passed upon, its all in good jest...... You married the model


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## Skuxx (Dec 31, 2013)

Oh yea... for the spider haters


----------



## gioua (Dec 31, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> Oh yea... for the spider haters




Attack Aragog children ATTACK!!



Holy SHEEEEET I give the guy props for getting that close and being able to hold the camera while running for his life...

gonna have nightmares for sure now


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 31, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> Oh yea... for the spider haters


There is a special place in hell for a person like you...  LOL


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm completely terrified of spiders, almost more than I am sharks, but iddy biddy things like that, meh, just swat em like flies. Wouldn't bother me too much.


----------



## 2paranoid (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 1, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> I'm completely terrified of spiders, almost more than I am sharks, but iddy biddy things like that, meh, just swat em like flies. Wouldn't bother me too much.


only thing worse then a sharknado is a spidernado..


----------



## Trousers (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 1, 2014)

gioua said:


> only thing worse then a sharknado is a spidernado..


Oh man do you have that right.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 1, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> Oh yea... for the spider haters


Now, why'd ya have to go and do that for?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 1, 2014)

Winter Woman said:


> Now, why'd ya have to go and do that for?


It would have been an epic video if they had chucked a punch of lighter fuel over them first. That would have looked epic.

Spiders are one of those things that I detest, yet the reality is we can't really do without them. Doesn't stop me killing them though


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 1, 2014)

Me after one too many hits last night.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;gVsI3Jz4d8c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVsI3Jz4d8c[/video]


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 1, 2014)

))))))))))))))))


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;ogt1aWjcA2M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogt1aWjcA2M[/video]


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jan 1, 2014)

Hope they are Ok ^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 1, 2014)

Winter Woman said:


> [video=youtube;ogt1aWjcA2M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogt1aWjcA2M[/video]


So much Vodka so little time. LOL


----------



## dangerlow (Jan 2, 2014)

Hate spiders all you want but leave the bee's alone.


----------



## gioua (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 2, 2014)

makes sense


----------



## gioua (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## Hemlock (Jan 2, 2014)

gioua said:


> makes sense


Best one I seen here in a long time................... All I can say is Oh My, Good Lord


----------



## gioua (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 2, 2014)

^

a day later
after getting the job... and eating there


----------



## gioua (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 2, 2014)

bee stinger vs needle


----------



## Trousers (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 2, 2014)

My mom actually paid for my last pipe..


----------



## gioua (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 2, 2014)

makes me dizzy


----------



## gioua (Jan 2, 2014)

the caption was great
[h=2]It's all fun and games until a kid slips a mallet handle up an unsuspecting orifice.[/h]


----------



## gioua (Jan 2, 2014)

good thing Al Gore was not there..


----------



## gioua (Jan 3, 2014)

Skittles sEXplosion


----------



## gioua (Jan 3, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 3, 2014)

not sure if I likey or I'm afraid


----------



## gioua (Jan 3, 2014)

bad ass house in Portugal


----------



## gioua (Jan 3, 2014)

deserves a repost


----------



## gioua (Jan 3, 2014)

one of my favorite shows.. the Janitor was only suppose to be on the pilot ep.. but the director loved his add lib skills and wrote him in each ep.. but didnt give him a script had him ad lib most of it..


----------



## gioua (Jan 3, 2014)

some not safe at work pics..


----------



## gioua (Jan 3, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 3, 2014)

.....................


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Jan 3, 2014)

Public transport now offers first class .


----------



## Trousers (Jan 3, 2014)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 3, 2014)

gioua said:


> bad ass house in Portugal


house has some serious stones.


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Jan 3, 2014)

probably has been posted , but what the heck .

[youtube]ba7rRfKIHxU[/youtube]


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Jan 3, 2014)

sloths perspective

[youtube]UFR_To7-F-0[/youtube]


----------



## kush fario (Jan 3, 2014)

we need comercials like this!


----------



## Bluecheez (Jan 3, 2014)

123456789


----------



## 2paranoid (Jan 3, 2014)




----------



## ButchyBoy (Jan 3, 2014)




----------



## ButchyBoy (Jan 3, 2014)

.


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jan 3, 2014)




----------



## ButchyBoy (Jan 3, 2014)

.


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jan 3, 2014)




----------



## ButchyBoy (Jan 3, 2014)

Hope I am not Repeating old ones.. This one is a little late for Christmas.


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jan 3, 2014)




----------



## ButchyBoy (Jan 3, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 4, 2014)

back atcha birds!


----------



## gioua (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 4, 2014)

and YOU will use it


----------



## gioua (Jan 4, 2014)

egads not the french


----------



## gioua (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## PetFlora (Jan 4, 2014)

She gets it- a pack of women at xmas with booze + 3 engagements... Just shoot me



ButchyBoy said:


>


----------



## PetFlora (Jan 4, 2014)

You're turning me into a Phillie's fan



joeyjoejoe said:


> View attachment 2949861
> 
> Public transport now offers first class .


----------



## PetFlora (Jan 4, 2014)

but would she if it was white? 




gioua said:


> not sure if I likey or I'm afraid


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 4, 2014)

Dirty Old Bugger!!! LOL


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 4, 2014)

Awesome!!!!!



My missus said "she must be Fit" - couldn't believe how many Crunches/Sit ups Girl could do...LOL


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 4, 2014)

PetFlora said:


> She gets it- a pack of women at xmas with booze + 3 engagements... Just shoot me




Bet She's a Toker and the rest ain't.........

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 4, 2014)

gioua said:


>


Man just needs a Beer & Splif now...Happy Days...LOL!

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 4, 2014)

Here's one I found and altered earlier...months ago...



Don't Worry Be Happy!!!

Peace


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## ButchyBoy (Jan 4, 2014)

Just so everyone doesn't get the wrong idea... I am not racist or homophobic or anything else, I just see humor in stuff!


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## ButchyBoy (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## ButchyBoy (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## ButchyBoy (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## ButchyBoy (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## ButchyBoy (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## ButchyBoy (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 4, 2014)

Please tell me this is fake. I dont care if it's real.. just tell me there are no spiders this size.


----------



## gioua (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 4, 2014)

money from the newer Total recall movie...


----------



## gioua (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## neosapien (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## Bombur (Jan 4, 2014)

neosapien said:


>


Saw that on facebook the other day, so true lmao.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 4, 2014)

cc2012 said:


> Awesome!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 2950822
> 
> My missus said "she must be Fit" - couldn't believe how many Crunches/Sit ups Girl could do...LOL


Gives a new meaning to "The Nut Cracker"...


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;051ddIvQ2hI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=051ddIvQ2hI[/video]

Now that is cold.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 4, 2014)

Winter Woman said:


> [video=youtube;051ddIvQ2hI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=051ddIvQ2hI[/video]
> 
> Now that is cold.


I read a news story that parts of Ontario were actually colder than the surface of the moon. Hear about those people trapped in ice in the Antarctic? It was a expedition to see the effects of global warming and to see drowning polar bears...They got frozen and an ice breaker sent to help got stuck, and a third one who has the stranded passengers on board has been requested to stay in the area if they need to rescue the 2nd ice breaker. Global warming my ass! LOL


----------



## neosapien (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 4, 2014)

Dirty Harry said:


> I read a news story that parts of Ontario were actually colder than the surface of the moon. Hear about those people trapped in ice in the Antarctic? It was a expedition to see the effects of global warming and to see drowning polar bears...They got frozen and an ice breaker sent to help got stuck, and a third one who has the stranded passengers on board has been requested to stay in the area if they need to rescue the 2nd ice breaker. Global warming my ass! LOL


That ice mantle they were going to explore and study was supposed to be having the large amounts of ice runoff. The studies are now saying that global warming is becoming a mini ice age. I'm old enough to remember winters like this. I remember snow drifts so deep that I couldn't look over them and that was in Metro Detroit.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 4, 2014)

Winter Woman said:


> [video=youtube;051ddIvQ2hI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=051ddIvQ2hI[/video]
> 
> Now that is cold.


Yeah, it was worse in North Porcupine.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 4, 2014)

Winter Woman said:


> That ice mantle they were going to explore and study was supposed to be having the large amounts of ice runoff. The studies are now saying that global warming is becoming a mini ice age. I'm old enough to remember winters like this. I remember snow drifts so deep that I couldn't look over them and that was in Metro Detroit.


Not picking a fight, but I have never really trusted my recollections of the weather from my childhood. I know what you are saying though - late 1960s, perhaps? I think that I remember things in a way that can't be trusted for scientific purposes. For example, we remember the extremes without recording the mean years. I wonder how much of it is just our perspective change as we grow older.

That's why I tend to rely on science people. While they are still pissing me off by lying about how magnets work, I figure they know their shit.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 4, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Not picking a fight, but I have never really trusted my recollections of the weather from my childhood. I know what you are saying though - late 1960s, perhaps? I think that I remember things in a way that can't be trusted for scientific purposes. For example, we remember the extremes without recording the mean years. I wonder how much of it is just our perspective change as we grow older.
> 
> That's why I tend to rely on science people. While they are still pissing me off by lying about how magnets work, I figure they know their shit.


Meteorology and weather forecasting is science, which has less than a 50% accuracy...but people in that position keep their high paying jobs. Do you know any other career where you can be wrong 50% of the time and keep it? Medical doctors can't pull that stunt off. The fact is the earth and weather patterns are beyond mans comprehension even with super computers. We have not been on the planet making recordings long enough to have a clue compared to the age of this rock. What we say is man made, like we are that powerful with the exception of poisoning the planet, may be natural climate changes that have been taking place before man even existed. There was an ice age before man and we did not cause it.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 4, 2014)

LOL it gets even more funny...but the moment someone gets hurt or dies, this is no longer funny and please remove all my posts on this...Was there a child's story where someone who touched something became stuck and everyone who came to help and touched anyone involved also became stuck?

WASHINGTON - The United States is sending a heavy icebreaker to help free a Russian ship and a Chinese icebreaker gripped by Antarctic ice, the Coast Guard said on Saturday.
The Polar Star is responding to a request for assistance from Australian authorities as well as from the Russian and Chinese governments, it said in a statement.
"The U.S. Coast Guard stands ready to respond to Australia's request," Coast Guard Pacific Area Commander Vice Admiral Paul Zukunft said. "Our highest priority is safety of life at sea, which is why we are assisting in breaking a navigational path for both of these vessels."
A Chinese icebreaker that helped rescue 52 passengers from a Russian ship stranded in Antarctic ice found itself stuck in heavy ice on Friday.
The Xue Long, or Snow Dragon, ferried the passengers from the stranded Russian ship to an Australian icebreaker late on Thursday. It now had concerns about its own ability to move through heavy ice, the Australian Maritime Safety Authority said.
The Russian-owned research ship left New Zealand on Nov. 28 to commemorate the 100th anniversary of an Antarctic journey led by Australian explorer Douglas Mawson.
It became trapped on Christmas Eve, 100 nautical miles east of French Antarctic station Dumont d'Urville and about 1,500 nautical miles south of Tasmania.
During their time on the ice, passengers amused themselves with movies, classes in knot tying, languages, yoga and photography, and rang in the New Year with dinner, drinks and a song their adventure.
The Polar Star is 399 feet long with a maximum speed of 18 knots. It can continuously break 6 feet of ice at three knots, and can break 21 feet of ice backing and ramming, the Coast Guard said.
The cutter is cutting short its planned stop in Sydney to help with the mission.


----------



## futant (Jan 4, 2014)

Dirty Harry said:


> snip Do you know any other career where you can be wrong 50% of the time and keep it? snip


Why yes I do: politics and government administration.


----------



## Someacdude (Jan 4, 2014)

Winter Woman said:


> That ice mantle they were going to explore and study was supposed to be having the large amounts of ice runoff. The studies are now saying that global warming is becoming a mini ice age. I'm old enough to remember winters like this. I remember snow drifts so deep that I couldn't look over them and that was in Metro Detroit.


1978? I was in Indiana , we didnt leave the farm for a week.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 4, 2014)

futant said:


> Why yes I do: politics and government administration.


YOU SIR HAVE WON THE DEBATE! Well played sir as I have no argument.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 4, 2014)

My grannie if she was alive would be about 120, no kidding, was of Indian blood and told us of a 10, 30 and 50 cycle to the lakes. And that every once and awhile they will occur at the same time. I do remember the flooding of the Lake St. Clair too, I was a little one but I remember being very afraid. 

Then the Army Corp of Engineers started playing with drudging the St Clair River and the Detroit River for larger and larger ships and the cycles haven't been the same.


----------



## Someacdude (Jan 4, 2014)

Winter Woman said:


> My grannie if she was alive would be about 120, no kidding, was of Indian blood and told us of a 10, 30 and 50 cycle to the lakes. And that every once and awhile they will occur at the same time. I do remember the flooding of the Lake St. Clair too, I was a little one but I remember being very afraid.
> 
> Then the Army Corp of Engineers started playing with drudging the St Clair River and the Detroit River for larger and larger ships and the cycles haven't been the same.


I remember when the ohio river froze over in 77 . I was 12 but some of the young long hairs walked across to kentucky and back.
http://blogs.courier-journal.com/watchdogearth/2013/01/05/back-in-the-day-the-ohio-river-froze-over/


----------



## Trousers (Jan 4, 2014)

I remember when shut the fuck up.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 4, 2014)

Dirty Harry said:


> Do you know any other career where you can be wrong 50% of the time and keep it?


Baseball player. Batting averages.


----------



## TexasHank (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm here for the funny pictures..


----------



## TexasHank (Jan 4, 2014)

.. the ones that make you LOL


----------



## gioua (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## cc2012 (Jan 5, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> LOL..The Roy Chubby Brown Break Dance Academy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My Fave 2 posted by peeps so far

Peace


----------



## gioua (Jan 5, 2014)

before and after a Move to N.J


----------



## gioua (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Jan 5, 2014)

I did say I wanted my girl to get baked more... but not what I had in mind!


----------



## gioua (Jan 5, 2014)

[h=2]The original photobomber[/h]

also.. the bald guy is The Burbury Police Chief from Super Troopers..


----------



## Trousers (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Logges (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## curious old fart (Jan 5, 2014)

for those who would like a current weather report

[video=youtube_share;x8hGIF9FljM]http://youtu.be/x8hGIF9FljM[/video]


cof


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## james2500 (Jan 6, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Not picking a fight, but I have never really trusted my recollections of the weather from my childhood. I know what you are saying though - late 1960s, perhaps? I think that I remember things in a way that can't be trusted for scientific purposes. For example, we remember the extremes without recording the mean years. I wonder how much of it is just our perspective change as we grow older.
> 
> That's why I tend to rely on science people. While they are still pissing me off by lying about how magnets work, I figure they know their shit.


Hahaha opposites attract...because...they just do okay? hahahaha

There was a mini ice age about the time the europeans started "discovering" and "colonizing" the east coast of America. It helped precipitate the potato famine that brought so many irish to these shores. It affected the way trees grew, the Stradivarius Violins were crafted from trees that grew during these years. It's a matter of Deep Time, as humans we cannot comprehend our place on the earth accurately because we haven't the perspective to judge it properly. I think nature is indifferent to human affairs, much to our chagrin. ok I'm stoned and I'm not sure I communicated my thoughts clearly but oh well.


----------



## futant (Jan 6, 2014)

james2500 said:


> Hahaha opposites attract...because...they just do okay? hahahaha
> 
> There was a mini ice age about the time the europeans started "discovering" and "colonizing" the east coast of America. It helped precipitate the potato famine that brought so many irish to these shores. It affected the way trees grew, the Stradivarius Violins were crafted from trees that grew during these years. It's a matter of Deep Time, as humans we cannot comprehend our place on the earth accurately because we haven't the perspective to judge it properly. I think nature is indifferent to human affairs, much to our chagrin. ok I'm stoned and I'm not sure I communicated my thoughts clearly but oh well.


I believe the mini ice age you speak of that caused "the year of no summer" on east coast of U.S. was caused by particulate matter flung into the atmosphere by the TAMBORA eruption (and a few others that same year) in the previous year.


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 6, 2014)

^^^
Krakatoa's eruption was so immense in 535 AD, that it's said to be the source behind the dark ages, it's smaller {still growing mind you} offspring is currently active and is a big concern for volcanologists, when it erupts it's going to cause world wide chaos.
This series of volcano's has erupted without fail for centuries and always with dire consequences.


----------



## 2paranoid (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 6, 2014)

14 in South Texas Tonight! Fuck Al Gore....


----------



## gioua (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## clint308 (Jan 6, 2014)

Australian Weather report
[video=youtube;DBrlqisHdYQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBrlqisHdYQ&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## futant (Jan 6, 2014)

clint308 said:


> Australian Weather report
> [video=youtube;DBrlqisHdYQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBrlqisHdYQ&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


They'd find it funnier Clint if they knew who Chopper was.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chopper_Read


----------



## clint308 (Jan 6, 2014)

futant said:


> They'd find it funnier Clint if they knew who Chopper was.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chopper_Read


Very true , thanks for that !!!


----------



## clint308 (Jan 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;toqQL-tejek]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toqQL-tejek&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## clint308 (Jan 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;sry7JYV1U24]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sry7JYV1U24&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]
Am i the only one that thinks this is funny ? 
Or is it just my sick aussie humour ?


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jan 7, 2014)

..........................


----------



## clint308 (Jan 7, 2014)

Here is some parts from chopper the movie !
[video=youtube;f-IEXwYaF1Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-IEXwYaF1Y&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## clint308 (Jan 7, 2014)

[video=youtube;eSftS2XK_bM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=eSftS2XK_bM[/video]


----------



## clint308 (Jan 7, 2014)

And then the real chopper !!!
[video=youtube;mG90K9Oi4OM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=mG90K9Oi4OM[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 7, 2014)

clint308 said:


> [video=youtube;toqQL-tejek]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toqQL-tejek&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


this was awesome..so many wrong parts.. g-ma I got a metal hip.. your free to go.. toenail clippers.. the tea towl part.. wrong.. lol


----------



## clint308 (Jan 7, 2014)

gioua said:


> this was awesome..so many wrong parts.. g-ma I got a metal hip.. your free to go.. toenail clippers.. the tea towl part.. wrong.. lol


I hope ya going ta wave that thing past my doodle Hahahahahaha


----------



## Trousers (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## zhn0k (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 8, 2014)

Shadows Betray you, because they belong to Me.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;aqW5upASa-8]http://youtu.be/aqW5upASa-8[/video]


----------



## ecsdf1 (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## ecsdf1 (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## ecsdf1 (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 8, 2014)

FANATA... We recycle.. see


----------



## ecsdf1 (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 8, 2014)

racist


----------



## gioua (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## 2paranoid (Jan 8, 2014)

wait for it


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## kush fario (Jan 8, 2014)

this made me laughg quite hard
http://i.imgur.com/4LNXicj.gif


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 8, 2014)

^^^


----------



## Trousers (Jan 8, 2014)

yes, it is three posts up


----------



## Trousers (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## MojoRison (Jan 8, 2014)

Didn't see it unit it was too late, stoner move!


----------



## Trousers (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## tip top toker (Jan 8, 2014)

Trousers said:


>



I'd probably try and knock him out cold by pure reflex.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 8, 2014)

Trousers said:


>


This is an alien spider incubator trying to infest and destroy the planet and must be destroyed at all cost. Get the right jury of spider haters one could get off on a murder charge. Jury nullification works for lots of things...


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## ecsdf1 (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Jan 8, 2014)

ecsdf1 said:


>


oboma cought up to his ass and put the fucker on check lolz thats what ima have to do at this next 2014 cup im grab some of those punk ass mother fuckers just like that..


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## MojoRison (Jan 8, 2014)

A personal favorite


----------



## Trousers (Jan 8, 2014)

A polar bear in a snowstorm?


----------



## ecsdf1 (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## ecsdf1 (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## ecsdf1 (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## ecsdf1 (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## ecsdf1 (Jan 9, 2014)

<<<Everybody's buddy


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 9, 2014)

[youtube]R4rMy1iA268[/youtube]


----------



## ecsdf1 (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Jan 9, 2014)

*10 characters.*


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jan 9, 2014)

*10 characters.*


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## 420God (Jan 9, 2014)

[video=youtube;x0bC__I-Lqs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0bC__I-Lqs[/video]


----------



## gioua (Jan 9, 2014)

VILEPLUME said:


> [youtube]R4rMy1iA268[/youtube]


Saw this on TMZ.. they said.. he's never worried about the script before.. why now?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 9, 2014)

420God said:


> [video=youtube;x0bC__I-Lqs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0bC__I-Lqs[/video]


 wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwtf???


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 9, 2014)

420God said:


> [video=youtube;x0bC__I-Lqs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0bC__I-Lqs[/video]


Not nice. I was liking it. lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 9, 2014)

Grandpapy said:


> Not nice. I was liking it. lol


Hana. I saw it coming the moment the eye lash came off, and new it would be "slight of hand". Take comfort in that what you enjoyed was real


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 9, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Hana. I saw it coming the moment the eye lash came off, and new it would be "slight of hand". Take comfort in that what you enjoyed was real


 i was caught off guard as i was trying to watch that and watch jeopardy at the same time, and wasn't really paying attention to either of them rather well, and really didn't see it coming, at all..


----------



## 420God (Jan 9, 2014)

My wife started to show me the video and as soon as I saw the face I'm like, that's a dude isn't it.

Too much internet.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 9, 2014)

Careful people!!! THEY ARE AMONG US!!!!

Driving home on 101 and I see this douche


SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 9, 2014)

shrxhky420 said:


> Careful people!!! THEY ARE AMONG US!!!!
> 
> Driving home on 101 and I see this douche
> View attachment 2957739
> ...


Awww he's just representing West Sac'to!


----------



## Bombur (Jan 9, 2014)

shrxhky420 said:


> Careful people!!! THEY ARE AMONG US!!!!
> 
> Driving home on 101 and I see this douche
> View attachment 2957739
> ...


Hmmm who's worse, the guy with a douchey license plate or the guy taking pictures with his cell phone while driving on the freeway? "Careful people!! They are among us"


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 9, 2014)

Bombur said:


> Hmmm who's worse, the guy with a douchey license plate or the guy taking pictures with his cell phone while driving on the freeway? "Careful people!! They are among us"


 Definitely the yolo go.. I think I would've had to have gotten in front of him and brake checked him.. lol..
Kidding of.course as I'd never so such a thing irl, but here on the interwebz i enjoy playing the tough guy sometimes ..


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 9, 2014)

"you only lived once"


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## ecsdf1 (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## MojoRison (Jan 9, 2014)

WTF!!!


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 9, 2014)

shrxhky420 said:


> Careful people!!! THEY ARE AMONG US!!!!
> 
> Driving home on 101 and I see this douche
> View attachment 2957739
> ...


Where is that? Outside King City?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 9, 2014)

Morgan Hill area?


----------



## thump easy (Jan 9, 2014)

their is alot of things that aint right in those pics i like the grandma one lolz


----------



## dangerlow (Jan 10, 2014)

I am really really baked, so this might not make other people laugh till they feel sick. 

[video=youtube;rR3wGp3v9qg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rR3wGp3v9qg[/video]


----------



## ecsdf1 (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## ecsdf1 (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## 2paranoid (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## clint308 (Jan 11, 2014)

[video=youtube;S7znI_Kpzbs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7znI_Kpzbs&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]
Poor dogs are shit scared of cats !


----------



## clint308 (Jan 11, 2014)

*For all you military plane lovers out there, here&#8217;s an amazing shot of a C-17 on final approach.*







I only send this to people who appreciate military aircraft


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 11, 2014)

that's why they call'em Lifters


----------



## ecsdf1 (Jan 11, 2014)

Beetlejuice beetlejuice beetlejuice!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 11, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Where is that? Outside King City?





cannabineer said:


> Morgan Hill area?


The bear got it... Morgan Hill
SH420


----------



## gioua (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 11, 2014)

[video=youtube;nGeKSiCQkPw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGeKSiCQkPw[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Jan 11, 2014)

clint308 said:


> View attachment 2959010
> *For all you military plane lovers out there, heres an amazing shot of a C-17 on final approach.*
> 
> 
> ...


well im sorry the only thing i appriciate is that ass i just want to spank it!!!


----------



## Trousers (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (Jan 11, 2014)

Yo dog I know you like cranes so we got you a crane that lifts cranes


----------



## 2paranoid (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## CBR420RR (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Jan 12, 2014)

[video=youtube;h1uKVeM8ZKs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1uKVeM8ZKs[/video]


----------



## chewberto (Jan 12, 2014)

Thank god for these little innovations...


----------



## clint308 (Jan 13, 2014)

How's this old aussie bloke !!!
[video=youtube;agc_gNcbRkA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agc_gNcbRkA&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]
RIP Malcolm douglas .....


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 13, 2014)

I want to read the teachings of the Slim Jim guy.
Where do i find them?


----------



## clint308 (Jan 13, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> I want to read the teachings of the Slim Jim guy.
> Where do i find them?
> 
> View attachment 2960925


Who's slim jim ?


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 13, 2014)

I think that pix is depicting the wrestler Randy Savage.



I want to learn his prophecy.

Does he have teachings like in the bible?

A Slim Jim is a greasy, dry, mechanically separated meat with spices.
I stopped eating them 10 years ago.
I don't even give them to my dogs anymore.


----------



## clint308 (Jan 13, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> I think that pix is depicting the wrestler Randy Savage.
> 
> View attachment 2960955
> 
> ...


Do you mean like jerky ?


----------



## clint308 (Jan 13, 2014)

Wasn't he also the ultimate warrior ?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 13, 2014)

Jennifer Lawrence Golden Globe wanna be's...


----------



## james2500 (Jan 13, 2014)

first time in 3 days I been able to post a pic here, was sup?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 13, 2014)

and one more...


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 13, 2014)

last one i promise


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## clint308 (Jan 13, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> last one i promise


Mummy Mummy who's the good b'day boy !!!


----------



## dangledo (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## 2paranoid (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Jan 14, 2014)

View attachment 2961946View attachment 2961946


----------



## clint308 (Jan 14, 2014)

thump easy said:


> View attachment 2961956View attachment 2961954View attachment 2961953View attachment 2961948View attachment 2961946View attachment 2961946View attachment 2961931View attachment 2961932View attachment 2961934View attachment 2961949View attachment 2961951View attachment 2961952


They were that small i could hardly see them .


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## Sir Stanky (Jan 14, 2014)

For the musicians:


----------



## Sir Stanky (Jan 14, 2014)

Don't need any PED's if you play the game right.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## bongbrain (Jan 14, 2014)

why is everything still a mimic of style of the 60's,70's?


----------



## Trousers (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## clint308 (Jan 15, 2014)

[video=youtube;PUKMUZ4tlJg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=PUKMUZ4tlJg[/video]


----------



## clint308 (Jan 15, 2014)

[video=youtube;dTmXv1anpUo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTmXv1anpUo&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## clint308 (Jan 15, 2014)

[video=youtube;shScJ1SjW4I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shScJ1SjW4I&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Zeets (Jan 15, 2014)

[video=youtube;H6WMV_HvWKc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6WMV_HvWKc[/video]


----------



## zhn0k (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## Rawrb (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Jan 15, 2014)

[video=youtube;hCRDskZrUMU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCRDskZrUMU[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 15, 2014)

Did you just look at her, tell me you didn't just look at that bitch.


----------



## gioua (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## MojoRison (Jan 15, 2014)

What trips to the art gallery will look like in 50 yrs.


----------



## clint308 (Jan 15, 2014)

In Aus it is illegal to have , or sell bongs here . So we have to make our own out of bottles and shit .
Anyway i was at the tobacco shop getting cigs today and what is sitting on the shelf ?
No not a bong ! an oil pourer !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I thought ok a tobacco shop selling kitchen ware , that's differant .
So i bought it , it might come in handy one day .


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 15, 2014)

^^^Clever. Love capitalism


----------



## 2paranoid (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## ecsdf1 (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 16, 2014)

gioua said:


>




my attempt


----------



## clint308 (Jan 16, 2014)

You remind me of silent bob !
Just fuckin with ya G !
Great pic bro !!!


----------



## clint308 (Jan 16, 2014)

yo gioua whats goin on with the post thing ?
I can't upload pics , it's been weeks now ?


----------



## gioua (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## carl.burnette (Jan 16, 2014)

clint308 said:


> Do you mean like jerky ?


In Canada we have Hotrods. Same thing. LIke a think pepperoni stick dried to shit & not a redeaming quality in the lot  But they are tasty


----------



## gioua (Jan 16, 2014)

clint308 said:


> yo gioua whats goin on with the post thing ?
> I can't upload pics , it's been weeks now ?


I dont upload these pics.. find a pic someplace.. right click hit copy image go to the thread right click hit paste..

but they are working on the pic thing.. others are having issues as well


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## clint308 (Jan 16, 2014)

carl.burnette said:


> In Canada we have Hotrods. Same thing. LIke a think pepperoni stick dried to shit & not a redeaming quality in the lot  But they are tasty


Oh i no what ya mean [email protected] 
We call them twiggy sticks .
Like a tiny little dried out salami ?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 16, 2014)

^^^yep, but really skinny/thin


----------



## james2500 (Jan 16, 2014)

once a year I buy one of these pickled sausages at the corner store, after the first bite I remember how bad they are but I'll buy one next year.....


----------



## yktind (Jan 16, 2014)

Found these online and I posted them all over my co workers station, haha. Wrote his name in though.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 16, 2014)

james2500 said:


> once a year I buy one of these pickled sausages at the corner store, after the first bite I remember how bad they are but I'll buy one next year.....
> View attachment 2964723





I do that with Chef Boy R de Raviolis I eat a can and instantly remember they dont sit well with me.. and it's not the same taste I recall as kid..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 16, 2014)

clint308 said:


> yo gioua whats goin on with the post thing ?
> I can't upload pics , it's been weeks now ?


You have to use the basic uploader. 



gioua said:


> I dont upload these pics.. find a pic someplace.. right click hit copy image go to the thread right click hit paste..
> 
> but they are working on the pic thing.. others are having issues as well


I used ctrl c and ctrl v


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 16, 2014)

gioua said:


> I do that with Chef Boy R de Raviolis I eat a can and instantly remember they dont sit well with me.. and it's not the same taste I recall as kid..


It definitely isn't the same. In order to make it taste like you remember add 1 tsp salt and half tsp pepper.


----------



## futant (Jan 16, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> It definitely isn't the same. In order to make it taste like you remember add 1 tsp salt and half tsp pepper.


and remove just 4TBSP of the 12TBSP sugar present


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Jan 16, 2014)

Couch is having a bad acid trip.


----------



## herbose (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## dangledo (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 16, 2014)

For Clint.. the other Aussie thing I know about


----------



## gioua (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## 2paranoid (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 16, 2014)

Super Trooper 2 begins shooting before the end of this year..


----------



## gioua (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 16, 2014)

gioua said:


>


Nice! .............................


----------



## dangerlow (Jan 17, 2014)

gioua said:


>


Is this real?


----------



## mewk69 (Jan 17, 2014)

Ro-ro-rotate your owl!

[video=youtube;9hBpF_Zj4OA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hBpF_Zj4OA[/video]


----------



## gioua (Jan 17, 2014)

dangerlow said:


> Is this real?


you betcha

[video=youtube;_zfni9tetRM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zfni9tetRM[/video]


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jan 17, 2014)

She can pump it tho


----------



## Trousers (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Jan 17, 2014)

this chick realy likes her bread..


----------



## thump easy (Jan 17, 2014)

hannes is coming out with their new line of tube tops


----------



## theexpress (Jan 17, 2014)

thump easy said:


> hannes is coming out with their new line of tube topsView attachment 2965655


that's that west coast shit


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## ButchyBoy (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## ButchyBoy (Jan 17, 2014)

Take your time on this one!!


----------



## Bombur (Jan 17, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Take your time on this one!!


Gahhhhhh...


----------



## Someacdude (Jan 17, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Take your time on this one!!


Bro i so loved this kid, he had some disease that made him look that way, he had his own youtube show, lil guy had brass balls.


----------



## Someacdude (Jan 17, 2014)

[video=youtube;PTeqCEvNIjQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTeqCEvNIjQ[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Jan 17, 2014)

theexpress said:


> that's that west coast shit


hell no actualy she is from chicago.. lolz


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 17, 2014)

Someacdude said:


> [video=youtube;PTeqCEvNIjQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTeqCEvNIjQ[/video]


Whoah.&#8203;&#8230;&#8230;...


----------



## dangerlow (Jan 18, 2014)

gioua said:


> you betcha
> 
> [video=youtube;_zfni9tetRM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zfni9tetRM[/video]


What is this? WHY DON'T I OWN THIS? 

I'm gonna go get a milkshake.


----------



## mewk69 (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## Logges (Jan 18, 2014)

gioua said:


> Super Trooper 2 begins shooting before the end of this year..



this movie always gets me.
good times


----------



## gioua (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 18, 2014)

math.. now I understand it


----------



## gioua (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## Logges (Jan 18, 2014)

gioua said:


>



if you look at it high, it's as if he's hitting him with a white cat.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 18, 2014)

Logges said:


> if you look at it high, it's as if he's hitting him with a white cat.


That is a different definition of pussy whipped.


----------



## 2paranoid (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 18, 2014)

gioua said:


>


How do you do this?

Toilet paper roll and soap?


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## ButchyBoy (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## ButchyBoy (Jan 18, 2014)

Anyone play QWOP??


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 18, 2014)

))))))))))))


----------



## dangerlow (Jan 18, 2014)

Obamacare at it's finest!
[video=youtube;xk2v6WyoHUY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xk2v6WyoHUY[/video]


----------



## gioua (Jan 19, 2014)

I fear if I sent this to my dad.. he's adopt the style..


----------



## gioua (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 19, 2014)

I'd pick Q just to screw with everyone


----------



## gioua (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 19, 2014)

cats...


----------



## gioua (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 19, 2014)

welcome to the NWO


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 19, 2014)

[video=youtube;bE6L_iuTVw0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bE6L_iuTVw0&amp;list=PLzvRx_johoA8PC6S5k5S2Ssz RQOR8oSEa#t=164[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 19, 2014)

[video=youtube;b_Lax4zFFoA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_Lax4zFFoA[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 19, 2014)

Just because it sounds soooo beautiful and I've never seen a piano played that way. 

[video=youtube;n543eKIdbUI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n543eKIdbUI#t=54[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 19, 2014)

Must be a guy thing.

[video=youtube;sb9eL3ejXmE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sb9eL3ejXmE[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 19, 2014)

[video=youtube;4sNlcwAh83Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sNlcwAh83Y[/video]


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 19, 2014)

gioua said:


> welcome to the NWO


What? mini Calzones, a beverage and a pizza for less than ten Gippers? I don't see a problem here.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 19, 2014)

Finally, why women can't fix cars.


----------



## Logges (Jan 19, 2014)

[video=youtube;BdHK_r9RXTc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_3694620543&amp;feature= iv&amp;src_vid=-aouBn7IKIo&amp;v=BdHK_r9RXTc[/video]

This guy is a genius. He cannot be human maybe he's from another dimension.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 19, 2014)

Because Enquiring Minds Need To Know

[video=youtube;3lf_w0olusA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lf_w0olusA#t=17[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## clint308 (Jan 19, 2014)

*The Geography of a Woman*



*
*




*
Between 18 and 22, a woman is like Africa . Half discovered, 
half wild, fertile and naturally Beautiful!*












*
*




*
Between 23 and 30, a woman is like Europe . Well developed*





*and open to trade, especially for someone of real value.*


















*
Between 31 and 35, a woman is like Spain . Very hot, 
relaxed and convinced of her own beauty.*












*
*




*
Between 36 and 40, a woman is like Greece . Gently*





*aging but still a warm and desirable place to visit.*













*
*




*
Between 41 and 50, a woman is like Great Britain , 
with a glorious and all conquering past.*












*
*




*
Between 51 and 60, a woman is like Israel . Has been*





*through war, doesn't make the same mistakes twice,*





*takes care of business.*













*
*




*
Between 61 and 70, a woman is like Canada . 
Self-preserving, but open to meeting new people.*












*
*




*
After 70, she becomes Tibet .* *Wildly beautiful, with a*





*mysterious past and the wisdom of the ages.* *An*





*adventurous spirit and a thirst for spiritual knowledge.*



























*
THE GEOGRAPHY OF A MAN*












*
*










*Between 1 and 80, a man is like North Korea and Zimbabwe; ruled by a pair of nuts.*


----------



## clint308 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## ButchyBoy (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## ButchyBoy (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## ButchyBoy (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## ButchyBoy (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## curious old fart (Jan 20, 2014)

THE OSTRICH! 

A man walks into a restaurant with a full-grown ostrich behind him. The waitress asks them for their orders. The man says, "A hamburger, fries and a coke," and turns to The ostrich, "What's yours?" 
"I'll have the same," says the ostrich. 

A short time later the waitress returns with the order. "That will Be $9.40 please." 

The man reaches into his pocket and pulls out the exact change for payment. 

The next day, the man and the ostrich come again and the man says, "A hamburger, fries and a coke." 

The ostrich says, "I'll have the same." 

Again the man reaches into his pocket and pays with exact change. 

This becomes routine until the two enter again. 
"The usual?" Asks the waitress. 
"No, this is Friday night, so I will have a steak, baked potato and a salad," says the man. 
"Same," says the ostrich. 
Shortly the waitress brings the order and says, "That will be $32.62." 
Once again the man pulls the exact change out of his pocket and places it on the table. 

The waitress cannot hold back her curiosity any longer. "Excuse me, Sir. How do you manage to always come up with the exact change in your pocket every time?" 

"Well," says the man, "several years ago, I was cleaning the attic and found an old lamp. When I rubbed it, a Genie appeared and offered me two wishes. My first wish was that if I ever had to pay for anything, I would just put my hand in my pocket and the right amount of money would always be there." 

"That's brilliant!" says the waitress. "Most people would ask for a Million dollars or something, but you'll always be as rich as you want for as long as you live!" 

"That's right. Whether it's a liter of milk or a Rolls Royce, the exact money is always there," says the man. 

The waitress asks, "What's with the ostrich?" 

The man sighs, pauses and answers, "My second wish was for a tall chick with a big ass and long legs who agrees with everything I say.........


be careful what you wish for.....


cof


----------



## Trousers (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 20, 2014)

Trousers said:


>


Am I wrong for having no sympathy for that she devil?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 20, 2014)

Trousers said:


>


You just got hit with an inflatable ball, not a baseball bat! DRAMA QUEEN!


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 20, 2014)

dogs at a Kalamazoo doggie daycare having a blast outside during the Polar Vortex. 

[video=youtube;iy2_G-bqjC0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iy2_G-bqjC0#t=182[/video]


----------



## Komiyan (Jan 20, 2014)

The general jist of things over at Facepunch:


----------



## clint308 (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 20, 2014)

\m/&#9760;(&#9699;_&#9698&#9760;\m/


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 21, 2014)

During these serious and troubled times, people of all faiths should remember these four great religious truths:

1. Muslims do not recognize Jews as God's Chosen People.

2. Jews do not recognize Jesus as the Messiah.

3. Protestants do not recognize the Pope as the leader of the Christian world.

4. Baptists do not recognize each other at the liquor store


----------



## gioua (Jan 21, 2014)

Winter Woman said:


> During these serious and troubled times, people of all faiths should remember these four great religious truths:
> 
> 1. Muslims do not recognize Jews as God's Chosen People.
> 
> ...



fixed.........


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 21, 2014)

Want to have a feel good moment watch this. 

Right before WWII, Sir Nicholas Winton organized the rescue of hundreds of Jewish Czechoslovakian children destined for the Nazi death camps. Forty years later, those children have gathered to honor the man who saved their lives.

[video=youtube;6_nFuJAF5F0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=6_nFuJAF5F0[/video]


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 21, 2014)

ever been so pissed at someone you stabbed them with a squirrel?? 







http://www.upi.com/Odd_News/Blog/2013/12/30/Woman-stabs-husband-with-squirrel-over-Christmas-without-beer/7321388412494/


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 21, 2014)

...............


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 21, 2014)

Kool Selfie


----------



## 2paranoid (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Jan 21, 2014)

10 characters.


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jan 21, 2014)

10 characters.


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jan 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;RfRfwZw-zjQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfRfwZw-zjQ[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 21, 2014)

[h=3]Father Guido Sarducci Explains the Afterlife[/h]I had forgotten how funny he was. 

[video=youtube;0AKvRvL5r3A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0AKvRvL5r3A#t=139[/video]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 21, 2014)

I think that funny SOB is still around and performing...but I could be wrong.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## kinetic (Jan 21, 2014)

Dirty Harry said:


> I think that funny SOB is still around and performing...but I could be wrong.


He made a few appearances with Handsome Boy Modeling School on their cd's. Prince Paul and Dan the Automater's two album project from the 1999 to 2006.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Jan 21, 2014)

Pen Island


----------



## herbose (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Jan 21, 2014)

Baked potato.


----------



## herbose (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 22, 2014)

herbose said:


>





I would do that too.. just saying.. love my Roxy


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 22, 2014)

[youtube]yootoZMCCOM[/youtube]


----------



## Trousers (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## Rawrb (Jan 22, 2014)

sharpest blade ever lol


----------



## Trousers (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 22, 2014)

[youtube]nR2cBAcLpGU[/youtube]


----------



## kush fario (Jan 22, 2014)

sorry if some are reposts!


----------



## kush fario (Jan 22, 2014)

lol a little mean to a little








kid?


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## kush fario (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## kush fario (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 22, 2014)

typical toilet setup at Sochi: (need any help with that?)


----------



## gioua (Jan 22, 2014)

VILEPLUME said:


> [youtube]nR2cBAcLpGU[/youtube]


http://www.snopes.com/politics/obama/snubbed.asp 


What is really captured in this clip is President Obama's introducing President Medvedev to American officials (not President Obama meeting Russian officials), 
Read more at http://www.snopes.com/politics/obama/snubbed.asp#1YaShoPTKuYMhbag.99​


----------



## 2paranoid (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 22, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> typical toilet setup at Sochi: (need any help with that?)



you are looking at this 100% wrong..

The Olympic Games are being held at Sochi.. therefore EVERYTHING is a game.. this is the couples crapping event.. followed up by tandom crapping events and double deckers..


----------



## gioua (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 22, 2014)

top ramen buger


----------



## gioua (Jan 22, 2014)

a Catio


----------



## gioua (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## clint308 (Jan 22, 2014)

*So, two women go to feed an elephant. Of course you want to capture this on film, don't you? *
*You don't have to understand Chinese to understand this one!!!!*






*http://www.liveleak.com/ll_embed?f=d51b0650e695*


----------



## herbose (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## KingJeff (Jan 22, 2014)

Pictures of rappers use to make me laugh...now they make me cry from how bad hiphop is now lol...


----------



## gioua (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 23, 2014)

I love when this happens..


----------



## gioua (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 23, 2014)

A guy was in a bar about as drunk as its possible to get. 

A group of guys notice his condition and decide to be good Samaritans and take him home. 

First they stand him up to get to his wallet so they can find out where he lives, but he kept falling down. 

He fell down eight more times on the way to the car, each time with a real thud. 

After they get to his house, he falls down another four times while they're getting him to the door. 

His wife comes to the door, and one guy says, "We brought your husband home." 

The wife asks, "Where's his wheelchair?"


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Jan 23, 2014)

[video=youtube;8rMPea0lm9U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rMPea0lm9U[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 23, 2014)

Detroit bumper sticker


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 23, 2014)

[youtube]Il49o5XgIaw[/youtube]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 23, 2014)

^^^LOL Bieber is a panty waist. The hair balls that collect in the crack of my fat ass have more value than that waist of human skin.


----------



## Trousers (Jan 23, 2014)

probably a repeat, but...


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 23, 2014)

* dannyboy602

A society grows great when old men plant trees whose shade they know they shall never sit in. 

Your sig...that is deep!



*


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 23, 2014)

Saw this the other day... irony at it's finest
SH420


----------



## clint308 (Jan 23, 2014)

*Just letting you know that the book,"Understanding Women" is now out in paperback*


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 23, 2014)

clint308 said:


> *Just letting you know that the book,"Understanding Women" is now in its 19871232103945834509th re-write"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's right


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 23, 2014)

that's just the index...


cof


----------



## clint308 (Jan 23, 2014)

eye exaggerate said:


> Yeah, that's right


Hahaha that sounds better !


----------



## clint308 (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## steve4x4 (Jan 24, 2014)

Big P said:


> one man in short shorts.. can change the world.. you can fast forward a little to get the jist
> 
> 
> [youtube]GA8z7f7a2Pk[/youtube]




LOL classic.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 24, 2014)

Global warming!

[video=youtube;c9GU4P-1AWI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9GU4P-1AWI[/video]


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 24, 2014)

Jer La Mota said:


> [video=youtube;8rMPea0lm9U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rMPea0lm9U[/video]


Some people are so surprised when greedy people say its ok to be greedy. What do people with lots of money want?


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 24, 2014)

VILEPLUME said:


> Some people are so surprised when greedy people say its ok to be greedy. What do people with lots of money want?


O'Leary is a self-made man and earned every dime he has made. I don't personally like him but he earned what he has. I don't find it greedy to keep what you've made, now let's talk about the politicians that have become millionaires while in office and then I'll agree with you. Or maybe Soros and I'll agree with you.


----------



## Trousers (Jan 24, 2014)

Once you learn how to ride a bicycle, you never forget.
You have to actually learn how though. 


[video=youtube;jEIovTb19EU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEIovTb19EU[/video]


----------



## Trousers (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 24, 2014)

eye exaggerate said:


> Yeah, that's right


That is only volume one of ten.


----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks to those who post a few vids or pics per post to help make loading easier. You help to keep this thread fun.


----------



## gioua (Jan 24, 2014)

420CannabisMMJPothead said:


> Thanks to those who post a few vids or pics per post to help make loading easier. You help to keep this thread fun.


always felt it made the board slower to have more pics per post?


----------



## gioua (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 24, 2014)

it's kinda a knee jerk reaction?


----------



## gioua (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 24, 2014)

they are only sliding back and forth..


----------



## gioua (Jan 24, 2014)

a 90 inch tv for when you want to stand 1000 feet away and watch tv?


----------



## gioua (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm on my mobile so for whatever reason a bunch of gifs or pics in a post slows it down or won't show it. I'll admit it is a selfish request.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 24, 2014)

420CannabisMMJPothead said:


> Thanks to those who post a few vids or pics per post to help make loading easier. You help to keep this thread fun.


Change your post per page setting if you think it is slow. I just replaced a failing modem/router. What I thought were still photos are now animated. It isn't the number of vids posted, it is your speed or equipment issues.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 24, 2014)

gioua said:


>


and of course Badimir











*















*


----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Jan 24, 2014)

Dirty Harry said:


> Change your post per page setting if you think it is slow. I just replaced a failing modem/router. What I thought were still photos are now animated. It isn't the number of vids posted, it is your speed or equipment issues.


I already said I was selfish...


----------



## clint308 (Jan 25, 2014)

[video=youtube;vC2BSb9MZYc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=vC2BSb9MZYc[/video]


----------



## gioua (Jan 25, 2014)

clint308 said:


> [video=youtube;vC2BSb9MZYc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=vC2BSb9MZYc[/video]




Outstanding! I will have to try this now..

use to make these as a kid


----------



## clint308 (Jan 25, 2014)

gioua said:


> Outstanding! I will have to try this now..
> 
> use to make these as a kid


That looks really cool G !!!!
Let me know if it works !


----------



## gioua (Jan 25, 2014)

clint308 said:


> That looks really cool G !!!!
> Let me know if it works !



not even sure If I have clothespins here.. lol


----------



## gioua (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 25, 2014)

hate when that happens... someone else has the same clothes..


----------



## gioua (Jan 25, 2014)

the replies were the best part

aPilot 940 points : a year ago reply 
I find your lack of faith disturbing 
+ 
majorpurpskurp 532 points : a year ago reply 
Luke, I am the Holy Father 


+ 
nol3ody 383 points : a year ago reply 
Come with me, and we shall rule the galaxy as father, son, and holy spirit. 


+ 
floppybanana 85 points : a year ago reply 
May the force be with you, and also with you. 


+ 
xavierjmole 254 points : a year ago reply 
* A New Pope 


&#8211; 
napsmear 146 points : a year ago reply 
Bless me Vader, for I have Sithed


----------



## gioua (Jan 25, 2014)

the replies were the best part

aPilot 940 points : a year ago reply 
 I find your lack of faith disturbing 
+ 
majorpurpskurp 532 points : a year ago reply 
Luke, I am the Holy Father 


+ 
nol3ody 383 points : a year ago reply 
Come with me, and we shall rule the galaxy as father, son, and holy spirit. 


+ 
floppybanana 85 points : a year ago reply 
May the force be with you, and also with you. 


+ 
xavierjmole 254 points : a year ago reply 
* A New Pope 


 
napsmear 146 points : a year ago reply 
Bless me Vader, for I have Sithed


----------



## gioua (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 25, 2014)

Olympic torch runner?


----------



## clint308 (Jan 25, 2014)

I am holy vader i come in piece !
Come with me young one , i will show you the way of the holy darkness ...


----------



## gioua (Jan 25, 2014)

I dont want to believe this is real.. 








bummer...

http://inhabitat.com/peanut-the-story-behind-the-poor-sea-turtle-deformed-by-a-six-pack-ring/

not sure why I posted it here.. certainly not a LOL pic


----------



## clint308 (Jan 25, 2014)

gioua said:


>


Hahaha they do that all the time in aussie rules !!!
Barry Hall was one loose cannon tho 



gioua said:


> Olympic torch runner?


Hahahaha that's the Winter olimpics torch .


----------



## clint308 (Jan 25, 2014)

gioua said:


> I dont want to believe this is real..


I know disscusting .....
Put rubish in the bin people !
If there are no bins take it home with you !!!!!!!!
Not hard to do .


----------



## bongbrain (Jan 25, 2014)

to clint, whats with people always saying something like loose cannon when someone has emotions. he stormed the dude he got punched. doesn't make him a loose cannon. you think by 2014 we would get over the fact that sports are rough games and people are going to get punched. its like an off shoot of hockey.


----------



## gioua (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 25, 2014)

ever been so mad ya smacked a cobra??


----------



## gioua (Jan 25, 2014)

stroller car seat combo=nailed it


----------



## gioua (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## 2paranoid (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## MojoRison (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 25, 2014)

It took me awhile to get this one.. I was thinking.. wth? he kicked a soccer ball.. only when I copied/pasted this image did it dawn on me it's one gif

medibles.. ^took me way too long to type this


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 25, 2014)

^^^stoner moment


----------



## futant (Jan 25, 2014)

gioua said:


>


nothing is gay if your French LOL


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 25, 2014)

futant said:


> nothing is gay if your French LOL


Other than being French...


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 25, 2014)

one more reason to love the french


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 25, 2014)

Winter Woman sells out for AT&T





AT&T phone sale
att.com
Keep your money in your wallet with an AT&T Certified 
Like-New phone at fantastic online prices. Save time and
money by shopping our large selection today.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 25, 2014)

^^^oh snap that is funny!


----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Jan 25, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> one more reason to love the french


It took me a minute to see the armpit. At first I was like, "what? French girls like to lay next to hairy navels?" Like her top was some dude's thong...

this sour d is obviously good.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 25, 2014)

420CannabisMMJPothead said:


> It took me a minute to see the armpit. At first I was like, "what? French girls like to lay next to hairy navels?" Like her top was some dude's thong...
> 
> this sour d is obviously good.


Wait until you see their legs and "stuff". Lets just say the name "Chubaka" comes in pretty damn quick.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 25, 2014)

420CannabisMMJPothead said:


> It took me a minute to see the armpit. At first I was like, "what? French girls like to lay next to hairy navels?" Like her top was some dude's thong...
> 
> this sour d is obviously good.


I thought she was like really short.
and flexible.


----------



## clint308 (Jan 25, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> one more reason to love the french


you furry like animal !


----------



## clint308 (Jan 25, 2014)

[video=youtube;GaSjwAu3yrI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=GaSjwAu3yrI[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 26, 2014)

[youtube]pSm7BcQHWXk[/youtube]


----------



## Trousers (Jan 26, 2014)

I need more products that solve invented problems. 




























Who the fuck complains about cleavage?









nsfw language

[video=youtube;3KsF6khzsUU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KsF6khzsUU[/video]


----------



## futant (Jan 26, 2014)

^^^^^ hilarious vid trousers.


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 26, 2014)

Nice white wine....dick


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## The Coppers (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 27, 2014)

[video=youtube;A4QcyW-qTUg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4QcyW-qTUg[/video]


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 27, 2014)

So I'm a day late


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 27, 2014)

The Coppers said:


>


I wonder if people "actually" believe this?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## dux (Jan 27, 2014)

VILEPLUME said:


>



That is disturbing and creepy..


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 27, 2014)

butter henge


----------



## gioua (Jan 27, 2014)

deal with it?


----------



## gioua (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## Sandgrouper (Jan 27, 2014)

gioua said:


> deal with it?


That is just so god damn wrong, how can that even be allowed..... Ridiculous and one would have thought child abuse somehow.


----------



## gioua (Jan 27, 2014)

<----Australian daddy long legs


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 27, 2014)

gioua said:


> <----Australian daddy long legs


This is just not right. Now I'm going to have nightmares.


----------



## bongbrain (Jan 27, 2014)

Winter Woman said:


> This is just not right. Now I'm going to have nightmares.


eat more shrooms.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 27, 2014)

Sandgrouper said:


> That is just so god damn wrong, how can that even be allowed..... Ridiculous and one would have thought child abuse somehow.


Remember, some school districts consider Ketchup a vegetable.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 27, 2014)

^^^Always be sure to thoroughly wash your meat before cooking to avoid food born illnesses.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 27, 2014)

[video=youtube;jbDkTnDmzV0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbDkTnDmzV0[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 27, 2014)

Though it is a Coca Cola thing I wonder are the people real citizens or actors? The machines connect India and Pakistani so the people can interact. Hmmmm. 

[video=youtube;ts_4vOUDImE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ts_4vOUDImE&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 27, 2014)

I love this guy's voice. I'd take an order from him any day 


[video=youtube;_RzBpTSNLG8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RzBpTSNLG8#t=32[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 27, 2014)

Two hip-hop moms lay down the law in This Girl is on Fire. lmao

[video=vimeo;65906619]http://vimeo.com/65906619[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 27, 2014)

dux said:


> That is disturbing and creepy..


and it serves no porpoise.


----------



## 2paranoid (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## dangledo (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## dangledo (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## clint308 (Jan 28, 2014)

How do i save some of these vid clips ?
every time i copy and paste it is just a pic not the vid ?


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 28, 2014)

clint308 said:


> How do i save some of these vid clips ?
> every time i copy and paste it is just a pic not the vid ?


You'll need to convert the files to something like MP3-4 first, not sure which converter works best but I'm sure there's something out there.

Edit: Just tried this one and it works fine, converts the video into a MP3 file, it's quick but it's not a video format btw...Try Me


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## clint308 (Jan 28, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> You'll need to convert the files to something like MP3-4 first, not sure which converter works best but I'm sure there's something out there.
> 
> Edit: Just tried this one and it works fine, converts the video into a MP3 file, it's quick but it's not a video format btw...Try Me


didn't work man ! scroll up and see th dude blowing the smoke rings ?try to copy that to your pc , so you can send it again or email it !


----------



## herbose (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## MojoRison (Jan 28, 2014)

This one?

If so, right click and choose the "save image as" option, that should work for you.


----------



## herbose (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 28, 2014)

Clint....do what Mojo said. If you still can't see action, then view it in your web browser. It'll work then. Some pic browsers won't play animated gifs


----------



## herbose (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## Steve French (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 28, 2014)

^^^ I like how a few lost their nerve and started to look back thinking, "Fuck, what the hell are we doing?"...


----------



## Trousers (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## dangledo (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## kinetic (Jan 28, 2014)

Not gonna lie. Between the girl with the tongue and the ass bounce there was a some blood flow to my wang.


----------



## Trousers (Jan 28, 2014)

The South, lol


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 28, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Not gonna lie. Between the girl with the tongue and the ass bounce there was a some blood flow to my wang.


The tongue proves she is a she devil. The ass bounce? Major turn off for me.


----------



## clint308 (Jan 28, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> This one?
> 
> If so, right click and choose the "save image as" option, that should work for you.


Ok that worked thanx mojo


----------



## clint308 (Jan 28, 2014)

Photos of the unnamed woman uploaded to a Japanese blog, show her with a dramatically tapered chin as a result of jaw surgery, a high-risk procedure which involves re-aligning the jaw and shaving the bone to a heart shape.
*Is cosmetic surgery wrong? Have your say below.*
"Someone please tell me this was Photoshopped!" one reader commented on the post, while another quipped that "it looks like you could plow a field with that chin".
Another asked: "Is it really possible to taper someone's chin that much?"
Her eyes also appear bigger, although it is not known if this is the result of another procedure.




The before and after shots prompted fierce debate on a Japanese blog. (Supplied)

The woman, believed to be a reporter with a South Korean TV channel, is not alone, with one in five Seoul women having gone under the knife.
Double eyelid surgery &#8211; which reduces skin in the upper eyelid to make eyes appear larger, fat-busting lipoplasty and nose jobs rate among the most popular surgical procedures.
Jaw surgery &#8211; once used as a last resort to correct facial deformities &#8211; has also become popular in South Korea, where many consider a heart-shaped face, high-bridged nose and big eyes as physically desirable traits.
Earlier this week a chilling photo emerged of a Korean surgeon keeping parts of jawbones as souvenirs in his office.
The worrying trend has been criticised of late by Japanese beauty bloggers, with one claiming plastic surgery had unintentionally turned the country's Miss Korea beauty pageant into a "clone parade".


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 29, 2014)

[youtube]m4luHEVjqKA[/youtube]


----------



## Someacdude (Jan 29, 2014)

How sad, Japan is even more ate up with 'How things look than California and this place is plastic.
Cosmo, television, advertising all are guilty of somehow convincing woman she is not pretty enough , as if she needs anything. Its a disgusting cycle that is greed driven pure and simple.
That girl was beautiful before the surgery now she looks odd, i really feel sorry for her.
But wait theres more, this kind of garbage is why i dont watch television, no cable , netflix but i pick the station, lifes to short to wonder what someone or anyone thinks about my chin or anything else , im going fishing or for a run or walk or just hang out at the beach, something when i look back on, hopefully i have a memory i WANT, not waking up in a recovery room because society has infected me with their version of beauty.
I feel sorry for the poor girl, not just for her outsides , but for whatever evil people made her feel she was less than beautiful to begin with.






clint308 said:


> Photos of the unnamed woman uploaded to a Japanese blog, show her with a dramatically tapered chin as a result of jaw surgery, a high-risk procedure which involves re-aligning the jaw and shaving the bone to a heart shape.
> *Is cosmetic surgery wrong? Have your say below.*
> "Someone please tell me this was Photoshopped!" one reader commented on the post, while another quipped that "it looks like you could plow a field with that chin".
> Another asked: "Is it really possible to taper someone's chin that much?"
> ...


----------



## Trousers (Jan 29, 2014)

You two should fuck.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 29, 2014)

Am I messed up, or is the like button missing?


----------



## Nitegazer (Jan 29, 2014)

It's right there, next to the gear shift.


No... seriously, the Like Button has been killed in the interest of evolving this site to some sort of Nirvana.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 29, 2014)

My LIKE button has been replaced with a LICK button. I'm gonna get into so much trouble


----------



## gioua (Jan 29, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> My LIKE button has been replaced with a LICK button. I'm gonna get into so much trouble


should we start using reps as like now?


----------



## Someacdude (Jan 29, 2014)

gioua said:


> should we start using reps as like now?


Your repped out dude, now what, we must find some way to revolt against of suppressed liking, i call a smoke in.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 29, 2014)

Dirty Harry said:


> Am I messed up, or is the like button missing?


I thought it was just me.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 29, 2014)

gioua said:


> should we start using reps as like now?


like



Someacdude said:


> Your repped out dude, now what, we must find some way to revolt against of suppressed liking, i call a smoke in.


strike


----------



## 2paranoid (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 29, 2014)

gioua said:


> should we start using reps as like now?


Not my site, so the admin can do as he/she wants. To me, a like is lower level than Rep. Make me laugh, that is a like. Teach me something I did not know, that is a Rep. At least for this topic, a like lets the poster know what ever was appreciated and to keep it up. Without a like option, multiple posts of simply, "LIKE...ten characters of more..." posts being made will clog up this topic...But that is just my humble opinion.


----------



## yktind (Jan 29, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


>


Like

10 Charachters.

I 2nd the smoke in!


----------



## gioua (Jan 29, 2014)

Dirty Harry said:


> Not my site, so the admin can do as he/she wants. To me, a like is lower level than Rep. Make me laugh, that is a like. Teach me something I did not know, that is a Rep. At least for this topic, a like lets the poster know what ever was appreciated and to keep it up. Without a like option, multiple posts of simply, "LIKE...ten characters of more..." posts being made will clog up this topic...But that is just my humble opinion.


what if I teach you something while making you lol? am I screwed then?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 29, 2014)

[video=youtube;pcXWxwRCUKY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcXWxwRCUKY#t=35[/video]


I miss the like button and I second the smoke in


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 29, 2014)

gioua said:


> what if I teach you something while making you lol? am I screwed then?


NOPE! You get the stock market options split, one of each.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## curious old fart (Jan 29, 2014)

A Amish father and his son were in a mall. They were amazed by almost everything they saw, but especially by two shiny, silver walls that could move apart and then slide back together again.

The son asked, 'What is this Father?'

The father (never having seen an elevator) responded, 'Son,I have never seen anything like this in my life, I don't know what it is.'

While the boy and his father were watching with amazement,a fat old lady in a motorized cart moved up to the moving walls and pressed a button. The walls opened, and the lady rolled between them into a small room. The walls closed and the boy and his father watched the small numbers above the walls light up sequentially.

They continued to watch until it reached the last number and then the numbers began to light in the reverse order. The doors opened and a young blonde stepped out.

The father, not taking his eyes off the young woman, said quietly to his son.....

'Go get your Mother'



cof


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm back


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 30, 2014)

Just love to ride


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 30, 2014)

what has been seen can not be unseen


----------



## Nether Region (Jan 30, 2014)

If that doesn't do it, this certainly will

[video=youtube;Rt7dK62QdLM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rt7dK62QdLM&list=PL1F340D296FD7F6A1[/video]


----------



## dangerlow (Jan 30, 2014)

&#8203;WHY?
[video=youtube;KqRPOEa3P44]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqRPOEa3P44[/video]


----------



## dangerlow (Jan 30, 2014)

[video=youtube;cB1FH_QVQz4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cB1FH_QVQz4[/video]

Kinda makes you wonder why someone said that word around that bird so much. lol


----------



## Trousers (Jan 30, 2014)

The removal of the like button has had a devastating effect on my already fragile self esteem.


----------



## Logges (Jan 30, 2014)

Trousers said:


> The removal of the like button has had a devastating effect on my already fragile self esteem.



sadly, i tried liking that...


----------



## gioua (Jan 30, 2014)

soooo many likes to give.... so few buttons to press...


----------



## TigerClock (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## Someacdude (Jan 30, 2014)

Well this sure isnt funny , and everyone survives ,,,somehow, but it sure is exciting , sorry if you have already seen it.[video=youtube;7p6hqMnsLFY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7p6hqMnsLFY[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Jan 30, 2014)

Gioua, I enjoyed your posts


----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Jan 30, 2014)

dangerlow, I enjoyed your posts.


----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Jan 30, 2014)

WW, I enjoyed your posts.


----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Jan 30, 2014)

(This even FEELS move effective than "like")


----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Jan 30, 2014)

Trousers, I enjoyed your posts.


----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Jan 30, 2014)

Oops... I must spread more "enjoyed" around before I can enjoy any more of this thread.


----------



## dangerlow (Jan 31, 2014)

[video=youtube;m4luHEVjqKA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4luHEVjqKA[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 31, 2014)

420CannabisMMJPothead said:


> Oops... I must spread more "enjoyed" around before I can enjoy any more of this thread.


Wait! I'll enjoy them for you.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 31, 2014)

Winter Woman said:


> Wait! I'll enjoy them for you.


I really Enjoyed that post WW


----------



## Trousers (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## 2paranoid (Jan 31, 2014)

dude wtf!!


----------



## gioua (Jan 31, 2014)

Trousers said:


>


never going near water again now


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jan 31, 2014)

VILEPLUME said:


>


That is fuckin awesome!


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 31, 2014)

*I was in Rosenberg, Texas the other day and*​​​*I saw a bumper sticker on a parked car that read:*​​​​​​*"I Miss Chicago."*​​​​​​*So, I broke the window, stole the radio, shot out two of the tires,*​​​*added an Obama bumper sticker and left a note that read,*​​​​​​*I hope this helps!*​​​


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 31, 2014)

[h=3]The Only 22 Countries in the World Britain Has Not Invaded (not shown: Sao Tome and Principe)[/h]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 31, 2014)

[h=3]McDonald&#8217;s Across the World[/h]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 31, 2014)

[h=3]Global Internet Usage Based on Time of Day[/h]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 31, 2014)

[h=3]Visualizing Global Population Density[/h]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 31, 2014)

Just as I thought the Russians win again.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 31, 2014)

This is just soooo very sad.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 31, 2014)

[h=3]Average Age of First Sexual Intercourse by Country[/h]


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 31, 2014)

Winter Woman said:


> *The Only 22 Countries in the World Britain Has Not Invaded (not shown: Sao Tome and Principe)*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2980715


Who's your daddy!


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 31, 2014)

...................


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 31, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Who's your daddy!


I enjoyed that.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Jan 31, 2014)

this show's hilarious ..

[video=youtube;tjJc8xLYhak]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjJc8xLYhak[/video]


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 31, 2014)

Winter Woman said:


> *The Only 22 Countries in the World Britain Has Not Invaded (not shown: Sao Tome and Principe)*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2980715


Note this and the McDonalds post: there is something evil about Bolivia


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 31, 2014)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 2980754
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like like like.


----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Jan 31, 2014)

Winter Woman said:


> [h=3]Visualizing Global Population Density[/h]
> View attachment 2980720


I received pleasure from viewing this.


----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Jan 31, 2014)

Correction:

I received pleasure while viewing this.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 31, 2014)

420CannabisMMJPothead said:


> Correction:
> 
> I received pleasure while viewing this.


Oh my. *said like George Takei


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 31, 2014)

Pot smoker at work, lol


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 31, 2014)

....................


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 31, 2014)

...............


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 31, 2014)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 2980738...................


[video=youtube;CJsuw6DOC80]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJsuw6DOC80[/video]

Word. He got hoes.


----------



## gioua (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Feb 1, 2014)

sadly... I have never even thought about that..


----------



## 2paranoid (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;cvN5XY8XPIo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvN5XY8XPIo[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 1, 2014)

OMG, lmao 

[video=youtube;YA1J-raGinQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YA1J-raGinQ[/video]


----------



## clint308 (Feb 1, 2014)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 2980738...................


WTF winter ? Did you just finish a geography coarse or something ?
That is some crazy world info there chicky !!!


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 1, 2014)

clint308 said:


> WTF winter ? Did you just finish a geography coarse or something ?
> That is some crazy world info there chicky !!!


Stumbled on a site that has all these really cool maps. Hope you *liked*


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 1, 2014)

Winter Woman said:


> *Stumbled on a site* that has all these really cool maps. Hope you *liked*


Are you a stumbler? {the site, not a proclivity for falling down }


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 1, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> Are you a stumbler? {the site, not a proclivity for falling down }


Yes, I've been known to visit that particular website. Sunni introduce me to it and sometimes I find myself just clicking away. I found the that map site in an article I was reading.


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 1, 2014)

Winter Woman said:


> Yes, I've been known to visit that particular website. Sunni introduce me to it and sometimes I find myself just clicking away. I found the that map site in an article I was reading.


I've been using it for a while now and find it a great distraction from the mundane.


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 1, 2014)

What happens when Brits are asked to fill in a map of the USA




.


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 1, 2014)

What happens when Americans are asked to fill in a map of Europe














From Buzzfeed


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 1, 2014)

A man had 50 yard line tickets for the Super Bowl.

As he sat down, he noticed that the seat next to him was empty.

He asked the man on the other side of the empty seat whether anyone was sitting there.

"No," the man replied, "The seat is empty."

"This is incredible," said the first man.

"Who in their right mind would have a seat like this for the Super Bowl, the biggest sporting event in the world and not use it?"

The second man replied, "Well, actually, the seat belongs to me. I was supposed to come with my wife, but she passed away.

This will be the first Super bowl we haven't been together since we got married in 1967."

"Oh, I'm sorry to hear that. That's terrible. But couldn't you find someone else -- a friend or relative, or even a neighbor to take the seat?"

The man shook his head. "No, they're all at the funeral."


----------



## 420God (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## dangledo (Feb 1, 2014)

ride it out


----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## clint308 (Feb 2, 2014)

I ....................like the last 5 pages of stuff people have posted .............................


----------



## clint308 (Feb 2, 2014)

It's kinda like we are all in a bad ass war camp and getting tortured everyday untill we hate all man , no liking aloud !
When they used to ((or still do ) chuck spears into the bulls to get them bloody and angry like helpless beasts just so they get that angry they chase
that person with the red cape . We are the bulls getting turtured and taught to hate all !
I wish everybody could like again !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gioua (Feb 2, 2014)

Selfie Shames


----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Feb 2, 2014)

I love the fact they cannot even take their eyes off themselves just to take the pictures! "Silicon is awesome!"


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 2, 2014)

woodsmaneh! said:


> View attachment 2980953
> 
> ...............


H A


----------



## Someacdude (Feb 2, 2014)

Is this message long enough?


----------



## clint308 (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 3, 2014)

clint308 said:


> It's kinda like we are all in a bad ass war camp and getting tortured everyday untill we hate all man , no liking aloud !
> When they used to ((or still do ) chuck spears into the bulls to get them bloody and angry like helpless beasts just so they get that angry they chase
> that person with the red cape . We are the bulls getting turtured and taught to hate all !
> I wish everybody could like again !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:"( Like \m/&#9760;(&#9699;_&#9698&#9760;\m/


----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 3, 2014)

[youtube]tZsVP2WoE9E[/youtube]


----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 3, 2014)

^^^LOL[video=youtube;5TEvacFETvM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TEvacFETvM[/video]


----------



## indicat33 (Feb 3, 2014)

Big P said:


>


 Lmao... Good Question/ Leaning towards shoplifting _~


----------



## Jer La Mota (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## clint308 (Feb 4, 2014)

_CHUCKLE FOR THE DAY..._


ACTUAL AUSTRALIAN COURT DOCKET 12659 ---

A lady about 8 months pregnant got on a bus.

She noticed the man opposite her was smiling at her.

She immediately moved to another seat.

This time the smile turned into a grin, so she moved again.

The man seemed more amused.

When on the fourth move, the man burst out laughing,

She complained to the driver and he had the man arrested.

The case came up in court.

The judge asked the man (about 20 years old)

What he had to say for himself.

The man replied,

'Well your Honor, it was like this:

When the lady got on the bus,

I couldn't help but notice her condition.

She sat down under a sign that said,

'The Double Mint Twins are coming' and I grinned.

Then she moved and sat under a sign that said,

'Logan's Liniment will reduce the swelling,' and I had to smile.

Then she placed herself under a deodorant sign that said,

'William's Big Stick Did the Trick,' and I could hardly contain myself.

But, Your Honor, when she moved the fourth time

And sat under a sign that said,

'Goodyear Rubber could have prevented this Accident!'

... I just lost it.'

'CASE DISMISSED!!'

Now keep that smile on your face and pass it on to someone else!!


----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 4, 2014)

&#65510;ICKED Munchies...


----------



## herbose (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## 420God (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Adjorr (Feb 4, 2014)

420God said:


>


i can do that


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 4, 2014)

Me too, kinda. It's called falling??


----------



## gioua (Feb 4, 2014)

dirtsurfr said:


> Me too, kinda. It's called falling??


so much easier to hit the like button then actually type... LIKE


----------



## herbose (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## budman111 (Feb 5, 2014)

Scenes we would like to see...


----------



## gioua (Feb 5, 2014)

budman111 said:


> Scenes we would like to see...
> View attachment 2985488


[video=youtube;FrV1MEyJqWU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrV1MEyJqWU[/video]

this is close


----------



## Trousers (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## 2paranoid (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## clint308 (Feb 5, 2014)

*Great News for YOU during these financially challenging times.*







*I found a prostitute who charges by the inch.**

Obviously, I can't afford her,
**But I thought you might enjoy an inexpensive night out.*


----------



## smaher (Feb 5, 2014)

Time for rehab


----------



## clint308 (Feb 5, 2014)

I hate spiders
View attachment 2986215


----------



## smaher (Feb 5, 2014)

clint308 said:


> I hate spiders
> View attachment 2986215


do you have arachnophobia?


----------



## clint308 (Feb 5, 2014)

No i just hate spiders hahahahahahahaha


----------



## smaher (Feb 5, 2014)

clint308 said:


> No i just hate spiders hahahahahahahaha


Lol no worries I'll take care of them for you after all what are fun sized people for


----------



## clint308 (Feb 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;z_ESuiJovME]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_ESuiJovME&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]
This is what i looked like but i went twice as hard as that !!!!


----------



## clint308 (Feb 5, 2014)

smaher said:


> Lol no worries I'll take care of them for you after all what are fun sized people for


Your a champion !!!!


----------



## smaher (Feb 5, 2014)

clint308 said:


> Your a champion !!!!


The champ is here!!!!


----------



## clint308 (Feb 5, 2014)

Aaaadddrrrriiiiiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## Someacdude (Feb 6, 2014)

clint308 said:


> [video=youtube;z_ESuiJovME]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_ESuiJovME&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]
> This is what i looked like but i went twice as hard as that !!!!


30 years ago i used to go coon hunting , its always done at night. In Indiana they have these little shell back spiders that would just tear you up, again at night.
Im not afraid of spider , but those little dude frickin hurt and it was creepy.


----------



## budman111 (Feb 6, 2014)

Dont Fall...


----------



## SunnyJim (Feb 6, 2014)

Not sure if this has already been posted somewhere, but hilarious nonetheless:

[video=youtube;B8ISzf2pryI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8ISzf2pryI[/video]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Feb 6, 2014)

gioua said:


> so much easier to hit the like button then actually type... LIKE


LIKE! Ten characters or more...


----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 6, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> What trips to the art gallery will look like in 50 yrs.


People still visit art galleries?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Feb 6, 2014)

VILEPLUME said:


> People still visit art galleries?


I don't understand it either. Like porn shops...Who rents movies/DVDs when you can watch for free on the internet? They must sell a bunch of toys...I still don't understand how art galleries make it...But I am not stuck up rich snob...


----------



## Trousers (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2014)

It's called Culture and where I live there are art galleries on practically every street, not to mention places like the Van Gogh, Rijks Museum Stedelijk Museum to name a few, man I was married in a Museum with 15th Century Wall paper, guess I must be a rich stuck up snob



Dirty Harry said:


> I don't understand it either. Like porn shops...Who rents movies/DVDs when you can watch for free on the internet? They must sell a bunch of toys...I still don't understand how art galleries make it...But I am not stuck up rich snob...








Enjoy...the real thing is also worthwhile seeing in the Flesh.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2014)

Trousers said:


>


fuck yeah Action Bronson's a beast


----------



## clint308 (Feb 7, 2014)

DST said:


> It's called Culture and where I live there are art galleries on practically every street, not to mention places like the Van Gogh, Rijks Museum Stedelijk Museum to name a few, man I was married in a Museum with 15th Century Wall paper, guess I must be a rich stuck up snob
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like something tip top would have


----------



## smaher (Feb 7, 2014)

Dirty Harry said:


> I don't understand it either. Like porn shops...Who rents movies/DVDs when you can watch for free on the internet? They must sell a bunch of toys...I still don't understand how art galleries make it...But I am not stuck up rich snob...


You don't have to be a rich stuck up snob to enjoy art galleries


----------



## Trousers (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## smaher (Feb 7, 2014)

Big P said:


> post anything funny


Which is exactly what I did but one person decided to call it spamming. I simply shared a review on amazon I thought was hilarious on a few boards. Gotta love people


----------



## sunni (Feb 7, 2014)

smaher said:


> Which is exactly what I did but one person decided to call it spamming. I simply shared a review on amazon I thought was hilarious on a few boards. Gotta love people


The head admin removed it I suggest "letting go"


----------



## gioua (Feb 7, 2014)

going to do this next time I go to win co
wifey always tells me to keep away from it.... but I am wondering really would they really keeps bee's in a store? now I know


----------



## gioua (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## smaher (Feb 7, 2014)

sunni said:


> The head admin removed it I suggest "letting go"


As I said on the other post I did let it go until Minnie started sending me messages saying I was "whining" to her. This is my first forum if I knew they were "catty" I wouldn't have bothered


----------



## sunni (Feb 7, 2014)

smaher said:


> As I said on the other post I did let it go until Minnie started sending me messages saying I was "whining" to her. This is my first forum if I knew they were "catty" I wouldn't have bothered


minnie is male


----------



## smaher (Feb 7, 2014)

Sorry my mistake him* that doesn't change the uncalled for catty behavior


----------



## slowbus (Feb 7, 2014)

smaher said:


> Sorry my mistake him* that doesn't change the uncalled for catty behavior



no worries,people always think he is a she.


hahaminnie


----------



## Logges (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Feb 8, 2014)

sunni said:


> minnie is male


stop saying that... people are gonna believe it


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## 2paranoid (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Feb 8, 2014)

In an alternate universe........


----------



## Dirty Harry (Feb 8, 2014)

herbose said:


> In an alternate universe........


And I bet in some places, that is a crime...Only union workers can wash windows.


----------



## herbose (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Skuxx (Feb 9, 2014)

Even when the cat first walks in he knows something doesn't feel right

[video=youtube;TbUGwA_woCE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbUGwA_woCE[/video]


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Feb 9, 2014)

dangerlow said:


> [video=youtube;cB1FH_QVQz4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cB1FH_QVQz4[/video]
> 
> Kinda makes you wonder why someone said that word around that bird so much. lol


Thats Shorty's brain on drugs! lol


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Feb 10, 2014)




----------



## SunnyJim (Feb 10, 2014)

This is ridiculous:

[video=youtube;0-OYM7AhW7Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-OYM7AhW7Q[/video]


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 10, 2014)

clint308 said:


> Looks like something tip top would have


I prefer something with a bit more colour  Kandinsky did some awesome stuff.


----------



## herbose (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Feb 11, 2014)

She was only a whisky maker, but he loved her still.

The butcher backed into the meat grinder and got a little behind in his work.

No matter how much you push the envelope, it'll still be stationary.


----------



## herbose (Feb 11, 2014)

A husband and wife were vacationing in Alaska when they decided to go out on a charter fishing boat. A large wave washed her overboard where she disappeared immediately. The Coast Guard were called out for the search and the husband went back to his hotel to await the outcome. Six hours later a CG officer calls on the man at the hotel.
"Sir, we dragged the bottom and managed to snag your wife's body, when we pulled her up there were 12 huge king crabs attached to her feeding on her body. But we do have some good news."
"Good news!? What kind of fucking good news could there be!?"
"Well sir.....were pulling her up again tomorrow."


----------



## herbose (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## 2paranoid (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## dangledo (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## Rawrb (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Feb 11, 2014)

Fancy some sushi?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hr-jrq7ZxtQ


----------



## herbose (Feb 11, 2014)

Very naughty.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsG_S4wW_rM


----------



## squarepush3r (Feb 11, 2014)

[video=youtube;NG4WhppBNCM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NG4WhppBNCM&amp;feature=share[/video]


----------



## clint308 (Feb 11, 2014)

*A while back, I picked up a lovely date at her parent's home.*
















*I'd scraped together enough money to take her to a fancy restaurant.*
















*She ordered the most expensive items on the menu: Patron tequila;*








*shrimp cocktail; foie gras; *







*lobster and Dom Perignon champagne.*
















*I asked her, "Does your mother feed you like that at home?"*
















*"No," she said, "but my mother's not expecting a blow-job tonight."*
















*I said, "Would you care for dessert ?"*


----------



## eye exaggerate (Feb 11, 2014)

MojoRison said:


>


I can't like _or_ rep this, but fck did I laugh


----------



## clint308 (Feb 11, 2014)

*https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10202763511232620*
A compasionate cop !!!


----------



## Steve French (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 12, 2014)

squarepush3r said:


> [video=youtube;NG4WhppBNCM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NG4WhppBNCM&amp;feature=share[/video]


I find it odd that people will eat pork, but when it is made in front of them they go ape shit.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Feb 12, 2014)

VILEPLUME said:


> I find it odd that people will eat pork, but when it is made in front of them they go ape shit.


A lot of people don't want to know where meat really comes from, or some actually think the stores make it.


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 12, 2014)

i visited a pig farm in ill. they had one beautiful hog alone in a pen it was missing some ribs a hind leg and part of a shoulder , i asked about the hog , the farmer told me it had saved two neighbor kids from a burning house , and rescued his own daughter from drowning in the pond out back , i asked if the hog got the injuries in the fire , the farmer tells me no... you don't eat a hog that special all at once


----------



## Dirty Harry (Feb 12, 2014)

^^^ LIKE!!! And pass the BBQ sauce!!^^^^


----------



## Trousers (Feb 12, 2014)

blah blah blah
words words words


----------



## kush fario (Feb 12, 2014)

is that real ^? what name if it is!


----------



## Trousers (Feb 12, 2014)

Are you real?


----------



## jcdws602 (Feb 12, 2014)

.?????????????


----------



## Trousers (Feb 12, 2014)

up top


----------



## Trousers (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Feb 12, 2014)

*10 characters.*


----------



## Jer La Mota (Feb 12, 2014)

*10 characters.*


----------



## kush fario (Feb 13, 2014)

jcdws602 said:


> .?????????????



agreed. lol


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;XgMcZW11VxM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgMcZW11VxM[/video]


----------



## er0senin (Feb 14, 2014)

who goes there?


----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Feb 14, 2014)

Yay! Entertain me! How do I make more people post more funny pics?
(I was using the like button to encourage this)


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 14, 2014)

.................


----------



## Trousers (Feb 14, 2014)

420CannabisMMJPothead said:


> Yay! Entertain me! How do I make more people post more funny pics?
> (I was using the like button to encourage this)


By shutting it and posting more pics. 









see? it is easy


----------



## Dirty Harry (Feb 14, 2014)

420CannabisMMJPothead said:


> Yay! Entertain me! How do I make more people post more funny pics?
> (I was using the like button to encourage this)


I agree with you. I don't know why the like was removed...but I am just a visitor of this site so I don't have any say in anything...but the removal of simple likes doesn't make sense...unless someone is in trouble and the likes were being used as evidence, then I can see that. But then reputation should also be removed.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Feb 14, 2014)

Trousers said:


> By shutting it and posting more pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love female curling...and seeing women who truly know how to use a broom...


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 14, 2014)

Dirty Harry said:


> I agree with you. I don't know why the like was removed...but I am just a visitor of this site so I don't have any say in anything...but the removal of simple likes doesn't make sense...unless someone is in trouble and the likes were being used as evidence, then I can see that. But then reputation should also be removed.


 there was a few issues with the site dirty harry, like problems with pix uploading and a few other minor things, so in an effort to fix the problems, they temporarily disabled the likes till they get the few bugs sorted out, then as far as i'm aware, they will then turn it back on again in short order..


----------



## Dirty Harry (Feb 14, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> there was a few issues with the site dirty harry, like problems with pix uploading and a few other minor things, so in an effort to fix the problems, they temporarily disabled the likes till they get the few bugs sorted out, then as far as i'm aware, they will then turn it back on again in short order..


With or without the like function, if the site still allows pic uploads/links, that will remain and continue. But as someone who at one time ran a website using purchased site software and other pearl and CGI scripts, if there is a weakness or issue with security, then I totally understand.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## er0senin (Feb 14, 2014)

munchies while im tripping balls on racers mega shroom Oo


----------



## 2paranoid (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## er0senin (Feb 14, 2014)

Damn right son


----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## Steve French (Feb 15, 2014)

God damn Jagr.


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 15, 2014)

A Scotsman walks into a pub and takes a seat next to a very attractive woman.



He gives her a quick glance, then casually looks at his watch for a moment.


The woman notices this and asks, 'Is your date running late?'


'No', he replies, 'I just got this state-of the-art watch, and I was just testing it..'


The intrigued woman says, 'A state-of-the-art watch...


''What's so special about it?'
The Scotsman explains, 'It uses alpha waves to talk to me telepathically.'


The lady says, 'What's it telling you now?'


Well, it says you're not wearing any panties.'


The woman giggles and replies


'Well it must be broken because I am wearing panties!'


The Scotsman smiles, taps his watch and says, ' Bloody thing's an hour fast!'


----------



## xxMissxx (Feb 15, 2014)

hahahahahahaha ^^^^ I had not heard that one!


----------



## Dunbar Santiago (Feb 15, 2014)

robert 14617 said:


> i visited a pig farm in ill. they had one beautiful hog alone in a pen it was missing some ribs a hind leg and part of a shoulder , i asked about the hog , the farmer told me it had saved two neighbor kids from a burning house , and rescued his own daughter from drowning in the pond out back , i asked if the hog got the injuries in the fire , the farmer tells me no... you don't eat a hog that special all at once



[video=youtube;Q0ayoJqP7vA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0ayoJqP7vA[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (Feb 15, 2014)

[video=youtube;CdIT74L8hGI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdIT74L8hGI[/video]


----------



## Trousers (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (Feb 15, 2014)

more:
http://www.dailyvowelmovements.com/2014/02/what-this-guy-does-with-post-it-notes.html


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 15, 2014)

Trousers said:


>


Very clever, like


----------



## 2paranoid (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## 2paranoid (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## ecsdf1 (Feb 17, 2014)

what the fuck happened to the like button?


----------



## ecsdf1 (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Feb 17, 2014)

i don't know if this has been posted yet, but.....

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/flashback


----------



## clint308 (Feb 18, 2014)

Trousers said:


>


Very good !!!!!



ecsdf1 said:


>


What's my gradmother doing there ?


----------



## clint308 (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## clint308 (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## PetFlora (Feb 18, 2014)

The really sad part is how few young blacks know about their own history. 

My brotha is teaching a social program based on his life growing up on the streets in Rochester. He was in Attica during the riots. He is beside himself at how little the black students he is teaching in Rochester know about their own history- plus their extreme lack of Reading Comprehension

Autobiography: I Wanted To Be Bad. www.thejamesyoungsite.com 



2paranoid said:


>


----------



## SunnyJim (Feb 18, 2014)

................


----------



## Jer La Mota (Feb 18, 2014)

10 characters.


----------



## Jer La Mota (Feb 18, 2014)

10 characters.


----------



## Jer La Mota (Feb 18, 2014)

View attachment 2998680
10 characters.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Feb 18, 2014)

Jer La Mota said:


> View attachment 2998676
> 10 characters.


Absolutely liking on this one!


----------



## Trousers (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## clint308 (Feb 18, 2014)

My son came home from school one day,
With a smirk upon his face.
He decided he was smart enough,
To put me in my place. 

'Guess what I learned in Civics Two,
that's taught by Mr. Wright?
It's all about the laws today, 
The 'Children's Bill of Rights.'

It says I need not clean my room,
Don't have to cut my hair 
No one can tell me what to think,
Or speak, or what to wear.

I have freedom from religion,
And regardless what you say, 
I don't have to bow my head,
And I sure don't have to pray.

I can wear earrings if I want, 
And pierce my tongue & nose.
I can read & watch just what I like,
Get tattoos from head to toe.

And if you ever spank me,
I'll charge you with a crime.
I'll back up all my charges,
With the marks on my behind.

Don't you ever touch me,
My body's only for my use,
Not for your hugs and kisses, 
that's just more child abuse.

Don't preach about your morals,
Like your Mum did to you. 
That's nothing more than mind control,
And it's illegal too!

Mum, I have these children's rights,
Dont attempt to control me please, 
Or I'll call the Dept of Children's Services,
D.O.C.S. will put on the freeze. *


Mum's Reply and Thoughts* 

Of course my first instinct was
To toss him out the door.
But the chance to teach him a lesson
Made me think a little more.

I mulled it over carefully,
I couldn't let this go.
A smile crept upon my face, 
he's messing with a pro.

Next day I took him shopping
At the local Goodwill Store..
I told him, 'Pick out all you want,
there's shirts & pants galore.

I've called and checked with D.O.C.S.
Who said they didn't care
If I bought you K-Mart shoes
Instead of Nike Airs.

I've cancelled that appointment
To take your driver's test.
D.O.C.S say they are unconcerned
So I'll decide what's best.' 

I said 'No time to stop and eat,
Or pick up stuff to munch.
And tomorrow you can start to learn
To make your own 'efen' lunch.

Just save the raging appetite,
And wait till dinner time.
We're having liver and onions, 
A favorite dish of mine.'

He asked 'Can I please rent a movie,
To watch on my VCR?'
'Sorry, but I sold your TV,
For new tires on my car. 

I also rented out your room, 
You'll take the couch instead. 
The D.O.C.S regulation requires 
Just a roof over your head. 

Your clothing won't be trendy now,
I'll choose what we will eat.
That allowance that you used to get,
Will buy me something neat.

I'm selling off your jet ski, 
Dirt-bike & roller blades. 
Check out the 'Parents Bill of Rights', 
It's in effect today!

Hey hot shot, are you crying,
Why are you on your knees?
Are you asking God to help you out, 
Instead of DOCS employees..?'*

Send to all people that have teenagers or have already raised teenagers, 
Or have children who will soon be teenagers or those who will be parents someday
OR ANYONE WHO'D JUST GET A LAUGH I love this One!!! 
From a MuM 
(Mean Unappreciated Mother.)*


----------



## randybishop (Feb 18, 2014)

2paranoid said:


>


That is badass.


----------



## clint308 (Feb 18, 2014)

This is for all my fellow weed lovers in this bitch!!!!!
[video=youtube;Znpt_Umixcs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=Znpt_Umixcs[/video]


----------



## clint308 (Feb 19, 2014)

A wise man once said &#8216;fishing is 10% brains and 95% muscle&#8230;the rest is just good luck&#8217;.


----------



## Trousers (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 19, 2014)

H O T!!

He must work out!


----------



## JustCoasting (Feb 19, 2014)

That is an excellent quote. Your wise man left out the 20% for local knowledge. The rest is luck...


----------



## clint308 (Feb 19, 2014)

JustCoasting said:


> That is an excellent quote. Your wise man left out the 20% for local knowledge. The rest is luck...


Bwahahahaha True True


----------



## clint308 (Feb 19, 2014)

The poms are a tough bunch !!!!!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 19, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;VVUmDfLan4Y]http://youtu.be/VVUmDfLan4Y[/video]........
The reason I'm posting this here is to show just how laughable American Civil Liberties are worth here. 
Pass it around..
The first minute is all that's good the rest is blank


----------



## Jer La Mota (Feb 20, 2014)

[video=youtube;F2hLqGRyWCs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2hLqGRyWCs[/video]


----------



## Jer La Mota (Feb 20, 2014)

* 10 characters.*


----------



## Dirty Harry (Feb 20, 2014)

*Monica gets her wish 

* 
After a relaxing bath, Monica Lewinsky was looking at herself naked in a mirror,
remembering her time with Bill Clinton.

Her frustration over her inability to lose weight was depressing her.

In an act of desperation, she decided to call on God for help . . .

"God, if you take away my love handles, I'll devote my life to you," she prayed.

And just like that, her ears fell off!

Touching story, don't you think...


----------



## chewberto (Feb 20, 2014)

Father of the year! Hilarious video
[video=youtube_share;wGm3t3OCT7Y]http://youtu.be/wGm3t3OCT7Y[/video]


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 20, 2014)

Cannabis has only two proven negative side effects,criminal records and ignorant prejudices.&#9789;&#10026;&#9790;


----------



## Trousers (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Balke Buds (Feb 20, 2014)

chewberto said:


> Father of the year! Hilarious video
> [video=youtube_share;wGm3t3OCT7Y]http://youtu.be/wGm3t3OCT7Y[/video]


Dude, that is hilarious!!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## 2paranoid (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## mr2shim (Feb 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;jxVcgDMBU94]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxVcgDMBU94[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 21, 2014)

^^^Funny bomb. Really like^^^^


----------



## Trousers (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## er0senin (Feb 21, 2014)

Best score ever


----------



## clint308 (Feb 21, 2014)

Photo Bomb time !!!


----------



## ecsdf1 (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Feb 22, 2014)

clint308 said:


> Photo Bomb time !!!
> View attachment 3002172View attachment 3002173View attachment 3002174View attachment 3002176View attachment 3002178View attachment 3002180View attachment 3002182View attachment 3002183View attachment 3002187View attachment 3002188View attachment 3002189View attachment 3002190


 Did I fucking see borat in there at the end? FEED ME YOUR TEARS GYPSY!


----------



## Steve French (Feb 22, 2014)

Damn, I love them corgis. Might just watch their youtube videos all damn day. Don't hate.

[video=youtube;REM3sD7FatY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REM3sD7FatY[/video]


----------



## clint308 (Feb 22, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Did I fucking see borat in there at the end? FEED ME YOUR TEARS GYPSY!


Bwahahahahahaha


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 22, 2014)

Steve French said:


> Damn, I love them corgis. Might just watch their youtube videos all damn day. Don't hate.




Tiny libble adorable legs...I wanna om-nom-nom-em! 
I'm a dog , and I like socks!!!!!!!

[video=youtube;swmuqGWgZCc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swmuqGWgZCc[/video]

Pick up the sock! - Then throw the sock!
I'll get the sock - then bring back the sock!!!


----------



## clint308 (Feb 22, 2014)

Steve French said:


> Damn, I love them corgis. Might just watch their youtube videos all damn day. Don't hate.
> 
> [video=youtube;REM3sD7FatY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REM3sD7FatY[/video]


Oh you are a softy after all steve !!!!!
Corgy is cute though ...


----------



## clint308 (Feb 22, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Tiny libble adorable legs...I wanna om-nom-nom-em!
> I'm a dog , and I like socks!!!!!!!
> 
> [video=youtube;swmuqGWgZCc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swmuqGWgZCc[/video]
> ...


Moral of this story is ?
Dogs like socks !!!!!!!!


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Feb 22, 2014)

clint308 said:


> Moral of this story is ?
> Dogs like socks !!!!!!!!


LMAO
YES!

I used to knot up some old pairs ans the dogs would like them more then expensive store bought chew toys.

This pix needs a title.

View attachment 3002373


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 22, 2014)

DOGS DOGS DOGS - SOCKS SOCKS SOCKS

SO!!!!!!!!!! pickup the sock, then throw the sock, i'll catch the sock, then bring back the sock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steve French (Feb 22, 2014)

Shit, you're all making me depressed, I gotta go buy a dog. And watch videodrome which I'm about to. Long live the new flesh.


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 22, 2014)

Steve French said:


> Shit, you're all making me depressed, I gotta go buy a dog. And watch videodrome which I'm about to. Long live the new flesh.





Will it make you more stoked to know, my girl is pego, and looking for gnarly homes for her kiddos?


----------



## Steve French (Feb 22, 2014)

We'll, that's a fine looking bitch(no hate).

Ship em up to Canada?


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 22, 2014)

Steve French said:


> We'll, that's a fine looking bitch(no hate).
> 
> Ship em up to Canada?


I'd make the journey no probs. Write it off as a "poutine trip". Gravy fries, mo-fucka.


----------



## xxMissxx (Feb 22, 2014)

eeeeeeeeeee wotttttttt r they????????'


----------



## er0senin (Feb 22, 2014)

xxMissxx said:


> eeeeeeeeeee wotttttttt r they????????'


when i see it? how do i NOT see it ?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Feb 22, 2014)

er0senin said:


> when i see it? how do i NOT see it ?


Tongue holes, or holes for lip plates...This is what the 100% unemployable look like. Soon to be featured on "People of Walmart".


----------



## 2paranoid (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 22, 2014)

I Love me some Pussy but....I can't just go talkin to Mutha Fuckas with a Forked Tongue, know what I'm sayin...


----------



## xxMissxx (Feb 23, 2014)

forkyness!






























eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee wozzzzzzzzzzz this:




eEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 23, 2014)

er0senin said:


> when i see it? how do i NOT see it ?


Shocked I am not. Show me a giant 0 gauge dick piercing.....and then I'll be intrigued.....


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 23, 2014)

xxMissxx said:


> forkyness!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forked themselves pretty good aye?


----------



## clint308 (Feb 23, 2014)

xxMissxx said:


> forkyness!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does a forked tongue help xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmiss ?


----------



## versinge (Feb 23, 2014)

Great shares everyone. Thanks... had an amusing afternoon going thru all the posts here


----------



## clint308 (Feb 23, 2014)

versinge said:


> Great shares everyone. Thanks... had an amusing afternoon going thru all the posts here


Welcome to sin city my friend , enjoy your stay you will ....


----------



## clint308 (Feb 23, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Shocked I am not. Show me a giant 0 gauge dick piercing.....and then I'll be intrigued.....


You might like this pin .
pic gone .........................


----------



## clint308 (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## clint308 (Feb 23, 2014)

Sorry guys Koala time from Australia baby !!!!!


----------



## xxMissxx (Feb 23, 2014)

awwwwwwwwwwwwww I Luvvv Koalas.......


----------



## clint308 (Feb 23, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^love it baby !!!!


----------



## xxMissxx (Feb 23, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Shocked I am not. Show me a giant 0 gauge dick piercing.....and then I'll be intrigued.....


won't mods come along an take those off?....
here's one with HOLY Nipples!!!


----------



## xxMissxx (Feb 23, 2014)

I can't stop googling gauge! help


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 23, 2014)

such a sin, she was kind of cute before..


----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## xxMissxx (Feb 24, 2014)

AWWWWWWWWWW these ones are cute! 

hahaha and these ones:







and what on earth happened to these two?...







LOL


----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## clint308 (Feb 24, 2014)

Wtf?.............................


----------



## dangerlow (Feb 24, 2014)

The more body modification the less you will make at your job.


----------



## Logges (Feb 24, 2014)

[video=youtube;U593bYo0IGw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U593bYo0IGw[/video]


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 24, 2014)

dangerlow said:


> The more body modification the less you will make at your job.


The less likely you'll get a job, let alone earn more. People can do what they want, but they should start crying because they didn't get a job as a doctor or lawyer when looking like that


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Feb 24, 2014)

Ok, to completely change the subject to something way more awesome. 

[video=youtube;e9Iv339plPg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9Iv339plPg[/video]


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Feb 24, 2014)

Another one that is just completely so fucking badass. 

[video=youtube;uT3SBzmDxGk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uT3SBzmDxGk[/video]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Feb 24, 2014)

dangerlow said:


> The more body modification the less you will make at your job.


I think all of them are past having any job, other than in a tattoo studio or carnival/circus. I have a pierced ear, but haven't worn an ear ring in it for years. I have tattoos on my arms, but nothing offensive, none on my face, neck, or hands. In a long sleeve shirt, you don't see anything. I am NOT a clean cut type of person, BUT DAMN!!!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Feb 24, 2014)

*2CELLOS - Thunderstruck [OFFICIAL VIDEO] *

As someone with no culture for string orchestras...THAT KICKED ASS!

DAMN...YouTube is getting harder to download some videos every day. Vdownloader won't down load it..."Forbidden" and Realplayer has issues with MP4 files. If it does down load one, it can't play it.


----------



## Jer La Mota (Feb 24, 2014)

* 10 characters.*


----------



## Jer La Mota (Feb 24, 2014)

* 10 characters.*


----------



## 2paranoid (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 24, 2014)

Dirty Harry said:


> *2CELLOS - Thunderstruck [OFFICIAL VIDEO] *
> 
> As someone with no culture for string orchestras...THAT KICKED ASS!
> 
> DAMN...YouTube is getting harder to download some videos every day. Vdownloader won't down load it..."Forbidden" and Realplayer has issues with MP4 files. If it does down load one, it can't play it.


I got it, plays fine. D/L'd with Downloadhelper a Firefox add-on


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 24, 2014)

2paranoid said:


>


 joe rogan looks like an even bigger douche bag then he is with his head shaved imvho, didn't think that was possible, but what do you know?


----------



## clint308 (Feb 25, 2014)

[video=youtube;w9GCAnmK3mA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9GCAnmK3mA&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]
If you like to see someone in pain watch this !!!!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Feb 25, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> joe rogan looks like an even bigger douche bag then he is with his head shaved imvho, didn't think that was possible, but what do you know?


The girl in the back when the one in the front takes off her pants looks at her ass and seems like she is fighting the temptation of getting into those panties.


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 25, 2014)

Jer La Mota said:


> View attachment 2998676
> 10 characters.



Needed that 2 days ago. My hubby had just got done telling our nephew how safe it was here and the next thing you know we hear BAM... BAM, BAM, BAM... BAM. I shout turn off the lights and get down. We then hear the noises getting faint. Damn, if it isn't 2 cars driving down the street shooting at each other. Right then I got my S&W 9mm out, loaded it and put it on the table next to me. Fuck them-not in my neighborhood, I left Detroit area because of this shit. I won't take it anymore.


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 25, 2014)

[video=youtube;pqF2Lr8RkDk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqF2Lr8RkDk[/video]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Feb 25, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> I got it, plays fine. D/L'd with Downloadhelper a Firefox add-on


Thanks! Never heard of that one, and I use FF. I still use Realplayer as my library player, but the built in browser is old/unsupported and when it downloads most MP4's, it corrupts them and they wont play so vdownloader was my favorite down loader. Thanks for the tip and back to the LOL stuff


----------



## Dirty Harry (Feb 25, 2014)

Winter Woman said:


> [video=youtube;pqF2Lr8RkDk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqF2Lr8RkDk[/video]


LOL...Mother natures "shut up bitch" bitch slap!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 25, 2014)

I Hate when that happens.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## xxMissxx (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh I love bugatti ....... !!


----------



## clint308 (Feb 26, 2014)

I love them to miss !!!!!


----------



## xxMissxx (Feb 26, 2014)

clint308 said:


> I love them to miss !!!!!


EVEN GOLD ONES¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 26, 2014)

[video=youtube;wm0ywsD9V88]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wm0ywsD9V88[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 26, 2014)

If you're a car geek you probably already have seen this. 

[video=youtube;gWAavCjVQvM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWAavCjVQvM#t=127[/video]


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 26, 2014)

Winter Woman said:


> If you're a car geek you probably already have seen this.
> 
> [video=youtube;gWAavCjVQvM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWAavCjVQvM#t=127[/video]


Pretty cool, but i thought that they had to go in both directions?


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 26, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Pretty cool, but i thought that they had to go in both directions?


Maybe the driver had used up all his adrenaline. I know I would have.


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 26, 2014)

Pits in a Photobooth


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 26, 2014)

Winter Woman said:


> Maybe the driver had used up all his adrenaline. I know I would have.


I dunno. They'd have to hold a gun to my head to get me out of that car  the magic of wikipedia states that it's an unofficial record, as i'd thought. Gotta go both ways so you can't play any shenanigans with a tail wind.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 26, 2014)

he was only on a 3 1/2 mile runway and said that there was another 10 or 15 mph left.
Most world record runs are in the deserts and they are two way.


cof


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 26, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> he was only on a 3 1/2 mile runway and said that there was another 10 or 15 mph left.
> Most world record runs are in the deserts and they are two way.
> 
> 
> cof


Still pretty cool though. I wonder what that thing cost? $250,000? More?


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 26, 2014)

Winter Woman said:


> Still pretty cool though. I wonder what that thing cost? $250,000? More?


$600,000 - $1,000,000 depending on specification.


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 26, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> $600,000 - $1,000,000 depending on specification.


Holy Toledo that's a lot of money.


----------



## Trousers (Feb 26, 2014)

It is cute those pit bulls took a few minutes off from eating babies to take some pictures.


----------



## Trousers (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## yktind (Feb 26, 2014)

Trousers said:


>


Everyday! hahaha. I wish I could do that


----------



## Dirty Harry (Feb 26, 2014)

yktind said:


> Everyday! hahaha. I wish I could do that


Oh, you can...but it will cost you a computer.


----------



## Hookabelly (Feb 26, 2014)

Not a car geek but LOVED that! I love the sound of a serious engine


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 27, 2014)

After this winter I think I'd feel the exact same way. LMAO

[video=youtube;rloxx3RzuXQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rloxx3RzuXQ[/video]


----------



## clint308 (Feb 27, 2014)

[video=youtube;OnsZzH-Bhfw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnsZzH-Bhfw&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 27, 2014)

Hehe. We're so fragile yet still so durable


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## Hookabelly (Feb 27, 2014)

clint308 said:


> [video=youtube;OnsZzH-Bhfw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnsZzH-Bhfw&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]



I always watch these and cringe (the guy on the big wheel) but can't stop watching.


----------



## mr2shim (Feb 27, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Not a car geek but LOVED that! I love the sound of a serious engine


[video=youtube;OYGWcsxqOJQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYGWcsxqOJQ[/video]

IMO it doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## Cowboykush (Feb 27, 2014)

God bless Texas

http://www.fark.com/vidplayer/8068187


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm sorry sunni et al!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 28, 2014)

And they said that the snakes aren't big enough to eat a human well it looks like they can now. Also, they won't let you hunt them with a gun and once the head is cut off it lives for another hour so don't put you hands in it's mouth. They say to take drill and put a bit right through it skull to finish it off.


----------



## Hookabelly (Feb 28, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


>




So is it Miley or Justin? See? I knew they were the same person


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 28, 2014)

You might notice that one of the chases is a cat and dog that pick on each other in different videos. My God that dog just doesn't give up.

[video=youtube;TLa1jmD0S18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLa1jmD0S18[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 28, 2014)

[video=youtube;xY672bb9qc4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xY672bb9qc4[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## 2paranoid (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Feb 28, 2014)

Winter Woman said:


> Pits in a Photobooth
> 
> 
> View attachment 3006831
> ...


I love it.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Feb 28, 2014)

MojoRison said:


>


very trippy


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Feb 28, 2014)

Winter Woman said:


> [video=youtube;xY672bb9qc4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xY672bb9qc4[/video]


dig the cartoon music


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Feb 28, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


>


I've never vomited and laughed at the same time before.


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 1, 2014)

LOL I'd hit it..LOL


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 1, 2014)

dirtyho1968 said:


> very trippy


 i don't understand these two, what am i missing?


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 1, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> i don't understand these two, what am i missing?


I thought it was going to melt into the same face. Looked at it every way I can, even tried to look at it like you would those weird pictures you have to look at cross eyed out of focus. I got nothing other than two of each face. I'm just going to take it as me being far too intellectually capable to succumb to such rubbish


----------



## Jer La Mota (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## xxMissxx (Mar 2, 2014)

So many ways to get stuck.... LOL


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 2, 2014)

http://www.ba-bamail.com/Content.aspx?emailid=5732&memberid=747728#.UxNdMUo0mIU


High and low tide photos very unique.


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 2, 2014)

My missus packed my bags, and as I walked out the front door,
she screamed, "I wish you a slow and painful death, you bastard!"
"Oh," I replied, "*so now you want me to stay*


----------



## xxMissxx (Mar 2, 2014)

Winter Woman said:


> My missus packed my bags, and as I walked out the front door,
> she screamed, "I wish you a slow and painful death, you bastard!"
> "Oh," I replied, "*so now you want me to stay*


^^^^^^LOL


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 2, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> i don't understand these two, what am i missing?


When you look at the gif and stare at the cross the images in your peripheral will morph into odd shapes....some may be slightly PS'd though, still a tad trippy as dirtyho said.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 2, 2014)

Very cool pics!



Winter Woman said:


> http://www.ba-bamail.com/Content.aspx?emailid=5732&memberid=747728#.UxNdMUo0mIU
> 
> 
> High and low tide photos very unique.


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 2, 2014)

xxMissxx said:


> ^^^^^^LOL


I'm sending these to my best friend that just got married.


----------



## budman111 (Mar 2, 2014)

........


----------



## Rawrb (Mar 2, 2014)

That's a retarded comparison...


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 2, 2014)

dirtsurfr said:


>


[youtube]0iyeUcFKRv4[/youtube]


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## 2paranoid (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 2, 2014)

Rawrb said:


> That's a retarded comparison...


I agree with you.


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 2, 2014)

[video=youtube;pfxB5ut-KTs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfxB5ut-KTs#t=49[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 2, 2014)

for all the ladies in the house..


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 2, 2014)

Winter Woman said:


> http://www.ba-bamail.com/Content.aspx?emailid=5732&memberid=747728#.UxNdMUo0mIU
> 
> 
> High and low tide photos very unique.


We do get some awesome tidal action in the UK. Where i used to live, the tidal range was so extreme that people would often go surfing in rivers on the bores. 48ft tidal range, pretty extreme!


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 2, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> for all the ladies in the house..


OH MY, oh my, she let him out like that.

Edit: She's not wearing a bra too.

Edit: I love the look on the chick to the left.


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 2, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> We do get some awesome tidal action in the UK. Where i used to live, the tidal range was so extreme that people would often go surfing in rivers on the bores. 48ft tidal range, pretty extreme!


I remember my dad taking us to Nova Scotia, Canada to witness a tidal bore. It was only about 6" high what a bummer. Some day I am going to make it to the UK.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 2, 2014)

Winter Woman said:


> I remember my dad taking us to Nova Scotia, Canada to witness a tidal bore. It was only about 6" high what a bummer. Some day I am going to make it to the UK.


YouTube river Severn tidal bore surfing. It might not be Hawaii but its pretty impressive for a river, sorry, estuary. The UK is largely a shit hole, but get to the coast and its utterly spectacular in its cold and unique way. Amazing coastal walks if that's your thing, always a good pub to be found  nothing like a walk finished off with some fried fish or a hand made oirk pie with chutney and a pint of guiness or a local ale


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 2, 2014)

that's what nudist look like when they leave the colony.


cof


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 2, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> YouTube river Severn tidal bore surfing. It might not be Hawaii but its pretty impressive for a river, sorry, estuary. The UK is largely a shit hole, but get to the coast and its utterly spectacular in its cold and unique way. Amazing coastal walks if that's your thing, always a good pub to be found  nothing like a walk finished off with some fried fish or a hand made oirk pie with chutney and a pint of guiness or a local ale


Fried fish-I'd go for that alone add in the pub and I'm in heaven.


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 2, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> that's what nudist look like when they leave the colony.
> 
> 
> cof


Too funny. If he was my dad I'd die of embarrassment.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 2, 2014)

.,mnbvcxz


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 2, 2014)

bha


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 2, 2014)

........................................


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 2, 2014)

Winter Woman said:


> Fried fish-I'd go for that alone add in the pub and I'm in heaven.


You'd love the UK then. We don't do many things right, but fried fish, cheese, and beers, well, I've tried Americas offerings, jog on  



woodsmaneh! said:


> View attachment 3011170bha


Fry for prime minister, such a legend!


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 2, 2014)

woodsmaneh! said:


> View attachment 3011173 ........................................


I went to private school. They just get hotter and their tits just get bigger. So not fair.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 2, 2014)

you're still fairly young though tip, in your early 20's or so, no? i know, i'm 42, and it's absolutely crazy how many girls whom i thought were hot in high school seem to have been lost in the ugly forest every day since we've graduated..
on the other hand, some of the one's who weren't the hottest have actually managed to age more graceful.. not that i think i'm much to look at, but when you've got gobs of personality like myself, lol, joke of course.. the other day i saw pix of a few men who were a few grades younger then i who looked to be a good 10 years or so older then i do, i felt right good about myself for a change..


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 2, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> you're still fairly young though tip, in your early 20's or so, no? i know, i'm 42, and it's absolutely crazy how many girls whom i thought were hot in high school seem to have been lost in the ugly forest every day since we've graduated..
> on the other hand, some of the one's who weren't the hottest have actually managed to age more graceful.. not that i think i'm much to look at, but when you've got gobs of personality like myself, lol, joke of course.. the other day i saw pix of a few men who were a few grades younger then i who looked to be a good 10 years or so older then i do, i felt right good about myself for a change..


I'm going late twenties now, scary old! While I know what you mean, this school was for Richy rich kids. History has shown that money buys pretty which breeds sexy  they are of classical good looks, they're not going to be getting ugly for a while. And the uglies are now hot as well! One part of you wishes things had gone differently at school, but the other part tells me that if anything had gone differently, I wouldn't be with K, so all that rejection was most definitely a good thing  and while I say so myself, I used to be that ugly duckling, but apparently I'm now hot totty, read it and weep bitches, this guy is taken  on the contrast, all the "players" at school, well they're now just average Joe.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 2, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> I'm going late twenties now, scary old! While I know what you mean, this school was for Richy rich kids. History has shown that money buys pretty which breeds sexy  they are of classical good looks, they're not going to be getting ugly for a while. And the uglies are now hot as well! One part of you wishes things had gone differently at school, but the other part tells me that if anything had gone differently, I wouldn't be with K, so all that rejection was most definitely a good thing  and while I say so myself, I used to be that ugly duckling, but apparently I'm now hot totty, read it and weep bitches, this guy is taken  on the contrast, all the "players" at school, well they're now just average Joe.


 ahh, i wouldn't know about people with money unfortunately or fortunately tip top, i went to school and grew up in the middle of a very working class town for sure..


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 2, 2014)

VERY tacky, VERY offensive...and still too soon. I see where your trying to go, but NOT YET!



woodsmaneh! said:


> View attachment 3011168.,mnbvcxz


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 2, 2014)

Dirty Harry said:


> VERY tacky, VERY offensive...and still too soon. I see where your trying to go, but NOT YET!


Speak for yourself. I find the "true" story amusing, this one is just hilarious.


----------



## xxMissxx (Mar 3, 2014)

woodsmaneh! said:


> View attachment 3011168.,mnbvcxz



hehehee


----------



## gioua (Mar 3, 2014)

newest fashion trend just in


----------



## xxMissxx (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## clint308 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hey fuckers whats up ?


----------



## mewk69 (Mar 3, 2014)

Just found this gem on a 'your favourite bar bet' post on some random site... Thought it was genius!



> This one is really mean. I have only done it once and the guy I did it to was a real jerk the keep bothering the girl I was there with.
> 
> Bet the guy a fiver that he can't put a cue ball in his mouth. Sounds easy and it is. Getting it in is no problem. As soon as he shoves it in, pay him the fiver and leave. After you leave and he is laughing at what a chump you are, he will try to take it out again. This is where the fun starts, he can't. The way the human jaw is shaped it is very easy to shove a cue ball in, the problem is with a ball in your mouth you can't get your fingers in to grab it and pull it out. They have to go to the emergency rooom and get a shot to relax the jaw so that the doctors can partually dislocate the jaw enough to remove the ball. I went back in a week later and people were still laughing about it. Please do not try this to see if it works. If you must, use an apple the same size so that when you can't get it out you can slowly chew it untill it is small enough to get a grip on what's left.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 3, 2014)

mewk69 said:


> Just found this gem on a 'your favourite bar bet' post on some random site... Thought it was genius!


I call nonesense


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 3, 2014)

[video=youtube;tHvExOg4NI0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHvExOg4NI0[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 3, 2014)

mewk69 said:


> Just found this gem on a 'your favourite bar bet' post on some random site... Thought it was genius!


 sounds like a m.a.s.h. episdoe i saw where norm from cheers got a cue ball stuck in his mouth and charles winchester had to remove it.. sounds much too like that story for me to bite..


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 3, 2014)

Winter Woman said:


> [video=youtube;tHvExOg4NI0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHvExOg4NI0[/video]


 omg, that's great ww, at first i felt bad for poor cooper, but then i found out why, lol. so cute..


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 3, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> I call nonesense


Well then... try it and tell us how it goes... looking forward to your report
video would be great
SH420


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 3, 2014)

shrxhky420 said:


> Well then... try it and tell us how it goes... looking forward to your report
> video would be great
> SH420


 that was easy... 

[video=youtube_share;vFLHH7T369c]http://youtu.be/vFLHH7T369c[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 3, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> that was easy...
> 
> [video=youtube_share;vFLHH7T369c]http://youtu.be/vFLHH7T369c[/video]


LMAO, what else does she put in there.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 3, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> that was easy...
> 
> [video=youtube_share;vFLHH7T369c]http://youtu.be/vFLHH7T369c[/video]


Umm... ok you realize you made this no fun for me
I'd still like to see TTT try
SH420


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 3, 2014)

shrxhky420 said:


> Umm... ok you realize you made this no fun for me
> I'd still like to see TTT try
> SH420


 sorry, i googled it first to see if i could find anything, and on snopes they talked about that mash episode i was talking about, which is where they said it probably started from, so then i went a bit deeper, and it said it all depends on the person and their mouths.. i have a tiny mouth and probably couldn't get a cue ball any where near fitting in, let alone getting it back out again..
took it to youtube and it wasn't long after ..


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 3, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> sorry, i googled it first to see if i could find anything, and on snopes they talked about that mash episode i was talking about, which is where they said it probably started from, so then i went a bit deeper, and it said it all depends on the person and their mouths.. i have a tiny mouth and probably couldn't get a cue ball any where near fitting in, let alone getting it back out again..
> took it to youtube and it wasn't long after ..


I appreciate the play by play... 

Since I'm on my phone I can't, but we better start posting some funny ass pics otherwise trousers is gonna be all up in dis bitch with his pimp hand all raised up an shit

SH420


----------



## Trousers (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## curious old fart (Mar 3, 2014)

There is more money being spent on breast implants and Viagra today than on Alzheimer's research. This means that by 2040, there should be a large elderly population with perky boobs and huge erections and absolutely no recollection of what to do with them.


cof


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 3, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> There is more money being spent on breast implants and Viagra today than on Alzheimer's research. This means that by 2040, there should be a large elderly population with perky boobs and huge erections and absolutely no recollection of what to do with them.
> 
> 
> cof


I know, right


----------



## PetFlora (Mar 4, 2014)

Well, first you need to come to terms with, the only thing we (the "useless eaters"- Henry Kissinger) are good for is to bleed every ounce of energy from us- mentally, physically, emotionally AND financially. Just look around, they're in high gear

If you think that big pharma (in concert with Monsatano) didn't INTENTIONALLY create the conditions for all disease you would be mistaken Bill Gates video saying we need to reduce the population. A British Royal said if reincarnation is real he wants to come come back as a virus to reduce the population




curious old fart said:


> There is more money being spent on breast implants and Viagra today than on Alzheimer's research. This means that by 2040, there should be a large elderly population with perky boobs and huge erections and absolutely no recollection of what to do with them.
> 
> 
> cof


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 4, 2014)

I think he wants in. 

[video=youtube;tc0mQYWFnVw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tc0mQYWFnVw&amp;feature=c4-overview-vl&amp;list=PLrEnWoR732-AScoWuWb6o3-7qS3Kr5niO[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 4, 2014)

shrxhky420 said:


> I appreciate the play by play...
> 
> Since I'm on my phone I can't, but we better start posting some funny ass pics otherwise trousers is gonna be all up in dis bitch with his pimp hand all raised up an shit
> 
> SH420


 after watching the men's hockey in the olympics, i got all excited over the announcer guy doing an excellent job with his play by play, and ever since, i've sworn to get my game up, after all, i've only got 4 years to practice before the next olympics.. shit, maybe they'll make play by play an olympic sport, i might even get gold..


----------



## Trousers (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## dangledo (Mar 4, 2014)

^ that ass(no not biden), is one of my first spank bank deposits.


----------



## Trousers (Mar 4, 2014)

*BUTT GIFS!!!!*


----------



## Trousers (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 4, 2014)

Trousers said:


>


I do not understand the twerking or "ass clapping" thing. But I am 45, white, and when I see that I simply see "Whore".


----------



## Jer La Mota (Mar 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;etr2EYMC08k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etr2EYMC08k[/video]


----------



## Jer La Mota (Mar 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;BxJtI5U6qwk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxJtI5U6qwk[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;jyzxs33B6FA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=jyzxs33B6FA[/video]


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 5, 2014)

^does not make me Laugh... infact laughter would be the last reaction I have..
dang...


----------



## gioua (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 5, 2014)

gioua said:


> ^does not make me Laugh... infact laughter would be the last reaction I have..
> dang...
> 
> LIKE, Like, like....................Someone help me please.


LIKE, Like, like...........


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;vuMqbKoTQkM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vuMqbKoTQkM#t=90[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 5, 2014)

...................................


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 5, 2014)

\m/&#9760;(&#9699;_&#9698&#9760;\m/


----------



## gioua (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 5, 2014)

gioua said:


>


That is beyond cool.


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 5, 2014)

gioua said:


> ^does not make me Laugh... infact laughter would be the last reaction I have..
> dang...


I was at a meeting this morning because we had an onsite accident and I had the input of 14 people telling me what to do. At the moment I'm acting President and they wanted to break some laws. And 'I don't give a fuck what you think' was exactly what I was thinking. I did exact what the law says we must so I called the government and made that report.

Edit: I'm not the Prez of a company. I just don't want to say what and where here.


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Mar 5, 2014)

its been a looooonng day


----------



## Hookabelly (Mar 5, 2014)

Am I under a rock or something? 15 million views? You've got to watch the whole thing...


[video=youtube;9C_HReR_McQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9C_HReR_McQ[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Mar 6, 2014)

Not even once.


----------



## gioua (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Mar 6, 2014)

I feel like this quite often


----------



## gioua (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 6, 2014)

hahahhahahaahahaaaaa


----------



## gioua (Mar 6, 2014)

for those who are freezing their asses off...


----------



## gioua (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 6, 2014)

rc car and balloon


----------



## gioua (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 6, 2014)

pretty well done


----------



## gioua (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## tip top toker (Mar 6, 2014)

gioua said:


>


So awesome. Like!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## neosapien (Mar 6, 2014)

Lol, awesome ad...

[video=youtube;5KfACTAOPa0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KfACTAOPa0[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## yktind (Mar 6, 2014)

gioua said:


>


Oh I see what you did there, haha *Like


----------



## Trousers (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## 2paranoid (Mar 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;i7W3ICpONVs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=i7W3ICpONVs#t=4[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 6, 2014)

gioua said:


>


 hate to admit, but this took me a second to figure out what was going on, but omfg, too funny..


----------



## Jer La Mota (Mar 6, 2014)

.............


----------



## Cowboykush (Mar 6, 2014)

Zaehet Strife said:


>


 like x10 made my day


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 6, 2014)

................................


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;aaHaF3GplO4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aaHaF3GplO4#t=159[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## xxMissxx (Mar 7, 2014)

Trousers said:


>


hahahaha gr8 eyebrowzzzzzzzzz

















f


----------



## gioua (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Mar 7, 2014)

Sophisticated daikon.


----------



## herbose (Mar 7, 2014)

Toast stop animation.


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 7, 2014)

gioua said:


>


Further evidence that ranged weapons are no good within arms reach.


----------



## herbose (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Mar 7, 2014)

Hey Bro.....watcha got there?


----------



## herbose (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## vro (Mar 7, 2014)

if i was him i would be masturbating!


----------



## gioua (Mar 7, 2014)

vro said:


> if i was him i would be masturbating!


you referring to this pic?


----------



## vro (Mar 7, 2014)

[video=youtube;VBk1Rkm4wZo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBk1Rkm4wZo[/video]


----------



## herbose (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 7, 2014)

herbose said:


>


Aw man, did you _have_ to post that? I just got over the gif of the huge toilet spider.


----------



## herbose (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Mar 7, 2014)

Time to bu a longer lens.


----------



## herbose (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## vro (Mar 7, 2014)

he should have picked the fruit bodies before the veils broke thats why he has the runs


----------



## herbose (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 7, 2014)

vro said:


> if i was him i would be masturbating!


Ya got a thing for Bear's vro????


----------



## vro (Mar 7, 2014)

damn if i tried that i would have got arrested in 4 mins


----------



## neosapien (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 7, 2014)

neosapien said:


>


 Like...................


----------



## gioua (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 7, 2014)

all dots are moving in a straight line..


----------



## Trousers (Mar 7, 2014)

yes they are


----------



## gioua (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 7, 2014)

kids are awesome... took my granddaughter to the park while go and another kid about 2 years old runs over to her and hands her a ball... they played for a good 10 mins then another kid wanted to play too...


----------



## gioua (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 7, 2014)

dogs kick ass


----------



## gioua (Mar 7, 2014)

took me a few before I saw it...


----------



## gioua (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 7, 2014)

kinda felt like this in the am a few times


----------



## gioua (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 7, 2014)

spray painted snow flake... I think it's fake...?


----------



## gioua (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 7, 2014)

someone will meet him..


----------



## gioua (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 7, 2014)

all this is on a cell phone now..


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 7, 2014)

gioua said:


> took me a few before I saw it...


Leopard.................


----------



## Trousers (Mar 7, 2014)

No offense gioua, but aren't you posting stuff you posted a few pages back?


----------



## NONHater (Mar 7, 2014)

Winter Woman said:


> Leopard.................


Thank you, couldn't figure out wtf was in the picture.


----------



## CanNewbus (Mar 7, 2014)

In for laughs.


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 7, 2014)

Trousers said:


> No offense gioua, but aren't you posting stuff you posted a few pages back?


Could it be because daylight saving time is this weekend?


----------



## herbose (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 7, 2014)

Trousers said:


> No offense gioua, but aren't you posting stuff you posted a few pages back?



perhaps... one or 2... I'm senile.. seemed funny again


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;HI-Ywbm8630]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=HI-Ywbm8630[/video]

made me LOL
SH420


----------



## chewberto (Mar 8, 2014)

shrxhky420 said:


> [video=youtube;HI-Ywbm8630]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=HI-Ywbm8630[/video]
> 
> made me LOL
> SH420


Some of that low impact that she was raving about!


----------



## herbose (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## NONHater (Mar 8, 2014)

[FONT=.HelveticaNeueUI]What's the insertion code thingy lol like [/image] or whatever it is u put on both sides of the link? Thank you [/FONT]


----------



## Trousers (Mar 8, 2014)

NONHater said:


> [FONT=.HelveticaNeueUI]insertion[/FONT]











press the "insert image button, to the left of the film looking button
then click "from url" insert, huh huh, the url of the image in the box
untick the "Retrieve remote file..." box

click okay
masturbate
eat sandwich
smoke pot
repeat if necessary


----------



## Jer La Mota (Mar 8, 2014)

..........


----------



## NONHater (Mar 8, 2014)

Trousers said:


> press the "insert image button, to the left of the film looking button
> then click "from url" insert, huh huh, the url of the image in the box
> untick the "Retrieve remote file..." box
> 
> ...


thanks trousers


----------



## dangledo (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## dangledo (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Mar 8, 2014)

..........


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 8, 2014)

:0 Ten Character's :0


----------



## clint308 (Mar 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;PDG1mDCfoBo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=PDG1mDCfoBo[/video]


----------



## clint308 (Mar 8, 2014)

*Door Boring?*

*Just stick a decal on your door!*

*Imagine the looks on the faces of your neighbors!*















*Make an impression on your neighbors!
The German company " Style your Garage " makes posters for your garage door.
Prices vary from $199 to $399 for a double door! Everything included!*













*




*

*




*


*




*

*





*
*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*And finally...*

*




*


----------



## dangledo (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## 2paranoid (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 10, 2014)

*Paddy was driving down the street in a sweat because he had an important meeting and couldn't find a parking place. Looking up to heaven he said, 'Lord, take pity on me. If you find me a parking place, I will go to Mass every Sunday for the rest of me life and give up me Irish Whiskey!' 
*

*Miraculously, a parking place appeared.
*

*Paddy looked up again and said, 'Never mind, I found one.'*


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 10, 2014)

:::::::::::::::


----------



## gioua (Mar 10, 2014)

^ I would love to have one of those nanogram tests done on me.. dont know too many folks who use up what I can in a day


----------



## dangerlow (Mar 10, 2014)

its ok that i didnt get the studio quality mask also!


----------



## dangerlow (Mar 11, 2014)

gioua said:


> ^ I would love to have one of those nanogram tests done on me.. dont know too many folks who use up what I can in a day


Those people who smoke bho 7 times a day is what I want to see. Haha


----------



## clint308 (Mar 11, 2014)

*Watch out for this one!*

Women often receive warnings about protecting themselves at shopping centres and in dark car parks etc.

This is the first warning I have seen for men.. I wanted to pass it on in case you haven&#8217;t heard about it.

A &#8216;heads up&#8217; for those men who may be regular customers at Bunnings, Mitre 10, or even K-Mart. This one caught me totally by
surprise!

Over the last month I became a victim of a clever scam while out shopping. Simply going out to get supplies has turned out to be quite traumatic. Don&#8217;t be naive enough to think it couldn&#8217;'t happen to you or your friends. Here&#8217;s how the scam works:

Two nice-looking, university-aged girls will come over to your car or ute as you are packing your purchases into your vehicle. They both start wiping your windshield with a rag and Windex, with their breasts almost falling out of their skimpy T-shirts. (It&#8217;s impossible not to look).
When you thank them and offer them a tip, they say &#8216;No&#8217; but instead ask for a ride to McDonald&#8217;s.

You agree and they climb into the vehicle. On the way, they start undressing. 
Then one of them starts crawling all over you, while the other one steals your wallet.

I had my wallet stolen November 4th, 9th, 10th, twice on the 15th, 17th, 20th, 24th, & 29th. Also December 1st & 4th, twice on the 8th, 16th, 23rd, 26th & 27th, and very likely again this upcoming weekend.

So tell your friends to be careful.  What a horrible way to take advantage of us older men.  Warn your friends to be vigilant.


Also, K-Mart has wallets on sale for $2.99 each. I found even cheaper ones for 99c at the two dollar store and bought them out in three of their stores.

Also, you never get to eat at McDonald&#8217;s. I&#8217;'ve already lost 4Kg just running back and forth from Bunnings, to Mitre 10, to K-Mart etc.

So please, send this on to all the older men that you know and warn them to be on the lookout for this scam. (The best times are just before lunch and around 4:30 in the afternoon.)


----------



## clint308 (Mar 11, 2014)

*When you are over 60 who gives a shit?*​*(So OK I&#8217;ve made a few changes here and there. Guess what? I&#8217;m over 60 too!!!)*​​*This a**r**s**e**hole looked at my beer belly last night and sarcastically said, "Is that Tooheys, VB** or XXXX?"
**
I said, "There's a tap underneath**,** taste it and find out."

When you are over sixty who gives a shit?

************​*I was talking to a girl in the bar last night. She said, "If you lost a few pounds, had a shave and *
*got your hair cut, you'd look all right."

I said, "If I did that* *darling,** I'd be talking to your friends over there instead of you."

When you are over sixty who gives a shit?

************​*I was telling a girl in the pub about my ability to guess what day a woman was born just by feeling her boobs.

"Really**?**" she said, "Go on then**, give it a try."**

After about thirty seconds of fondling she began to lose patience and said**,** "Come on* *then**, what day was I born?**&#8221;**

I said, "Yesterday**!!!"
**
When you are over sixty who gives a shit?

************​*I got caught taking a pee in the local swimming pool today.

The lifeguard shouted at me so loud, I nearly fell in.

When you are over sixty who gives a shit?

************​*I went to the pub last night and saw a fat chick dancing on a table.

I said, "Nice legs."

The girl giggled and said with a smile, "Do you really think so,* *lovey?"
**
I said "**Definitely, most** tables would have collapsed by now."

When you are over sixty who gives a shit?*​

​************​


----------



## clint308 (Mar 11, 2014)

*Two Ladies talking in Heaven **

1st woman:* Hi, Wanda!*

2nd woman:* Hi, Sylvia! How'd you die?*

1st woman:* I froze to death.*

2nd woman:* How horrible!*

1st woman:* It wasn't so bad. After I quit shaking from the cold, I began to get warm & sleepy, and finally died a peaceful death. What about you?*

2nd woman:* I died of a massive heart attack. I suspected that my husband was cheating, so I came home early to catch him in the act. 
But instead, I found him all by himself in the den watching TV.*

1st woman:* So, what happened?*

2nd woman:* I was so sure there was another woman there somewhere that I started running all over the house looking. 
I ran up into the attic and searched, and down into the basement. 
Then I went through every closet and checked under all the beds. 
I kept this up until I had looked everywhere, and finally I became so exhausted that I just keeled over with a heart attack and died.*

1st woman:* Too bad you didn't look in the freezer---we'd both still be alive. 

*
PRICELESS*


----------



## clint308 (Mar 11, 2014)

[video=youtube;6a8Eimr-fm0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=6a8Eimr-fm0[/video]
Can i have one for Xmas ?


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 11, 2014)

[video=youtube;03_YdfsOXO0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03_YdfsOXO0[/video]..........................


----------



## gioua (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## NONHater (Mar 11, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;K_Z-Fus1EcQ]http://youtu.be/K_Z-Fus1EcQ[/video]


----------



## NONHater (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## NONHater (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 11, 2014)

lol, like.&#8203; Damn no like button.




clint308 said:


> *Two Ladies talking in Heaven **
> 
> 1st woman:* Hi, Wanda!*
> 
> ...


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 11, 2014)

Winter Woman said:


> [video=youtube;03_YdfsOXO0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03_YdfsOXO0[/video]..........................


I bet that happens all the time?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 11, 2014)

gioua said:


>


That's a pretty bad ass mask. I wonder what that runs money wise?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 11, 2014)

Winter Woman said:


> *Paddy was driving down the street in a sweat because he had an important meeting and couldn't find a parking place. Looking up to heaven he said, 'Lord, take pity on me. If you find me a parking place, I will go to Mass every Sunday for the rest of me life and give up me Irish Whiskey!'
> *
> 
> *Miraculously, a parking place appeared.
> ...


God got trolled


----------



## OddBall1st (Mar 12, 2014)

When Paddy came out to convince the cop to not tow it, he swore to God that hydrant wasn`t there when he parked.


----------



## jcdws602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ohhh yeaaa!


----------



## Hookabelly (Mar 12, 2014)

Photobombing Seal


----------



## NONHater (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## NONHater (Mar 12, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;seM2wby6QmQ]http://youtu.be/seM2wby6QmQ[/video]


----------



## NONHater (Mar 13, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;GD7RSBD4tDE]http://youtu.be/GD7RSBD4tDE[/video]


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 13, 2014)

{insert picture of my life}


----------



## clint308 (Mar 13, 2014)

yes i bet wanker !!!!!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 13, 2014)

i have me a shadow 

here is a special picture for you clint


----------



## NONHater (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## NONHater (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Hookabelly (Mar 13, 2014)

Sorry dbl post


----------



## Hookabelly (Mar 13, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


>



Oh myyyyyy That last kick in the back...


----------



## clint308 (Mar 13, 2014)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> i have me a shadow
> 
> here is a special picture for you clint
> 
> View attachment 3021538


That is one angry looking person !



ClaytonBigsby said:


>


OMG !!! really



ClaytonBigsby said:


>


That dude never saw that coming !


----------



## clint308 (Mar 13, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


>





Hookabelly said:


> Oh myyyyyy That last kick in the back...


What about the 3 knees to the head , nasty


----------



## Hookabelly (Mar 13, 2014)

dayum! What did she do or not do????


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 13, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> dayum! What did she do or not do????


She's female. And, simultaneously is not male. I have an itching suspicion (at least for that shitbag-woman-kicker) that this fact was enough to deserve a knee in the tummy, and boot in the back. Ouchies!


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 13, 2014)

.....................


----------



## clint308 (Mar 14, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3022390
> 
> .....................


What type of alien is that ?


----------



## PetFlora (Mar 14, 2014)

or do to someone else, instead of him



Hookabelly said:


> dayum! What did she do or not do????


----------



## Trousers (Mar 14, 2014)

Some questions are not meant to be answered or discussed.


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 14, 2014)

clint308 said:


> What about the 3 knees to the head , nasty


Actually if you watch closely, she blocked every one of those blows still brutal though.


----------



## Trousers (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks Marv Albert.


----------



## Jer La Mota (Mar 14, 2014)

View attachment 3022843
..............


----------



## Jer La Mota (Mar 14, 2014)

..............


----------



## Jer La Mota (Mar 14, 2014)

[h=2]Putin's reaction when Obama said Russia would face &#8220;costs&#8221; if it intervenes in Ukraine[/h]

.............


----------



## dux (Mar 14, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


>


damn ! I think if I saw that I'd have to pull over and wrap a steel pipe around his head ..


----------



## cat of curiosity (Mar 14, 2014)

Jer La Mota said:


> View attachment 3022843
> ..............


i see what you did there...


----------



## Trousers (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## DarthVader1 (Mar 15, 2014)

All you gotta do is believe.


----------



## clint308 (Mar 16, 2014)

Love the signs , name and shame hahaha


----------



## clint308 (Mar 16, 2014)

View attachment 3024390


----------



## gioua (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 16, 2014)

Dude its OUR year!


----------



## cat of curiosity (Mar 16, 2014)

the sub woofers are fucking hilarious...


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 16, 2014)

I like the rabbit woman. Follow me into this fenced in area, gate shuts...You done caught a lot of meat for the freezer.
Any idea of the location and the WTF???


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## MojoRison (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## DarthVader1 (Mar 16, 2014)

Everyone needs a gingerbread crack house.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 16, 2014)

*Another Obama Joke 

* 
If this isn't the best, it's a close second! Best Presidential joke of the year? 

President Obama walked into the Bank of America to cash a check. As he approached the cashier he said, "Good morning Ma'am, could you please cash this check for me?" 

Cashier: "It would be my pleasure sir. Would you please show me your ID?" 

Obama: "Truthfully, I did not bring my ID with me as I didn't think there was any need to. I am Barack Obama, the President of the United States of AMERICA!!!!" 

Cashier: "Yes sir, I know who you are, but with all the regulations and monitoring of the banks because of impostors and forgers and requirements of the Dodd /Frank legislation, etc., I must insist on seeing your ID.

Obama: "Just ask anyone here at the bank who I am and they will tell you. Everybody knows who I am." 

Cashier: "I am sorry Mr. President but these are the bank rules and I must follow them." 

Obama: "I order you to cash this check!" 

Cashier: "Look Mr. President, here is an example of what we can do. One day, Tiger Woods came into the bank without ID. To prove he was Tiger Woods he pulled out his putter and made a beautiful shot across the bank into a cup. With that shot we knew him to be Tiger Woods and cashed his check. Another time, Andre Agassi came in without ID. He pulled out his tennis racquet and made a fabulous shot whereas the tennis ball landed in my cup. With that shot we cashed his check. So, Mr. President, what can you do to prove that it is you, and only you, as the President of the United States?" 

Obama: He stands there thinking, and thinking, and finally says, "Honestly, I can't think of a single thing. I don't have a clue what to do. 

Cashier: "Will that be large or small bills, Mr. President?


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 16, 2014)

A toilet where all women will be happy with it! This toilet seat is not up.


----------



## clint308 (Mar 17, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^^^ like hahahaha


----------



## clint308 (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 18, 2014)

Just not a spelling one.


----------



## Trousers (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## tip top toker (Mar 18, 2014)

Saw that on reddit the other day  The sammich just looks epic


----------



## Trousers (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## yktind (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Mar 18, 2014)

she's about to give it a massage...


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## spazatak (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 18, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


>


 That is so wrong! Makes my skin crawl LOL


----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 18, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> That is so wrong! Makes my skin crawl LOL


Masseuse *nods*


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 18, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> That is so wrong! Makes my skin crawl LOL


Women drivers.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 18, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Women drivers.


Hmmm, interesting point. I'll ponder that


----------



## clint308 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 19, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> That is so wrong! Makes my skin crawl LOL


So she doesn't know where the oil goes, but look at them fine long legs. If she knows where to put my penis, I'll fill her oil.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 19, 2014)

Fred was in the fertilized egg business. He had several hundred young 'pullets,' and ten roosters to fertilize the eggs. He kept records, and any rooster not performing went into the soup pot and was replaced. This took a lot of time, so he bought some tiny bells and attached them to his roosters. Each bell had a different tone, so he could tell from a distance, which rooster was performing. Now, he could sit on the porch and fill out an efficiency report by just listening to the bells. Fred's favourite rooster, old Butch, was a very fine specimen, but this morning he noticed old Butch's bell hadn't rung at all! When he went to investigate, he saw the other roosters were busy chasing pullets, bells-a-ringing, but the pullets, hearing the roosters coming, would run for cover. To Fred's amazement, old Butch had his bell in his beak, so it couldn't ring. He'd sneak up on a pullet, do his job and walk on to the next one. Fred was so proud of old Butch, he entered him in the Brisbane City Show and he became an overnight sensation among the judges. The result was the judges not only awarded old Butch the "No Bell Piece Prize," but they also awarded him the "Pulletsurprise" as well. Clearly old Butch was a politician in the making. Who else but a politician could figure out how to win two of the most coveted awards on our planet by being the best at sneaking up on the unsuspecting populace and screwing them when they weren't paying attention. Vote carefully in the next election, you cant always hear the bells.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 19, 2014)

*Here's a Supercut of Christopher Walken Dancing Through 36 Years of Movies*




[video=youtube;sNaau2uPFqI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=sNaau2uPFqI[/video]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 19, 2014)

Christopher Walken is one strange actor...But I like him and would love to share a bong with that interesting mother fucker.


----------



## spazatak (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## spazatak (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## spazatak (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## spazatak (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## spazatak (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Kief Moon (Mar 19, 2014)

dirty harry said:


> fred was in the fertilized egg business. He had several hundred young 'pullets,' and ten roosters to fertilize the eggs. He kept records, and any rooster not performing went into the soup pot and was replaced. This took a lot of time, so he bought some tiny bells and attached them to his roosters. Each bell had a different tone, so he could tell from a distance, which rooster was performing. Now, he could sit on the porch and fill out an efficiency report by just listening to the bells. Fred's favourite rooster, old butch, was a very fine specimen, but this morning he noticed old butch's bell hadn't rung at all! When he went to investigate, he saw the other roosters were busy chasing pullets, bells-a-ringing, but the pullets, hearing the roosters coming, would run for cover. To fred's amazement, old butch had his bell in his beak, so it couldn't ring. He'd sneak up on a pullet, do his job and walk on to the next one. Fred was so proud of old butch, he entered him in the brisbane city show and he became an overnight sensation among the judges. The result was the judges not only awarded old butch the "no bell piece prize," but they also awarded him the "pulletsurprise" as well. Clearly old butch was a politician in the making. Who else but a politician could figure out how to win two of the most coveted awards on our planet by being the best at sneaking up on the unsuspecting populace and screwing them when they weren't paying attention. Vote carefully in the next election, you can&#8217;t always hear the bells.


like x 1 million!!!


----------



## clint308 (Mar 20, 2014)

........................


----------



## SouthAussieStoner (Mar 20, 2014)

Dirty Harry said:


> Fred was in the fertilized egg business. He had several hundred young 'pullets,' and ten roosters to fertilize the eggs. He kept records, and any rooster not performing went into the soup pot and was replaced. This took a lot of time, so he bought some tiny bells and attached them to his roosters. Each bell had a different tone, so he could tell from a distance, which rooster was performing. Now, he could sit on the porch and fill out an efficiency report by just listening to the bells. Fred's favourite rooster, old Butch, was a very fine specimen, but this morning he noticed old Butch's bell hadn't rung at all! When he went to investigate, he saw the other roosters were busy chasing pullets, bells-a-ringing, but the pullets, hearing the roosters coming, would run for cover. To Fred's amazement, old Butch had his bell in his beak, so it couldn't ring. He'd sneak up on a pullet, do his job and walk on to the next one. Fred was so proud of old Butch, he entered him in the Brisbane City Show and he became an overnight sensation among the judges. The result was the judges not only awarded old Butch the "No Bell Piece Prize," but they also awarded him the "Pulletsurprise" as well. Clearly old Butch was a politician in the making. Who else but a politician could figure out how to win two of the most coveted awards on our planet by being the best at sneaking up on the unsuspecting populace and screwing them when they weren't paying attention. Vote carefully in the next election, you cant always hear the bells.


That's fuckin gold


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 20, 2014)

.............


----------



## HelpHub (Mar 20, 2014)

Dirty Harry said:


> I like the rabbit woman. Follow me into this fenced in area, gate shuts...You done caught a lot of meat for the freezer.
> Any idea of the location and the WTF???


It's a Japanese island...


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## spazatak (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## tip top toker (Mar 20, 2014)

Brilliant stuff clayton  The gf wants a stripper pole. Sorry, ballet pole, for the bedroom. I'm not convinced yet  Unless it's one big ass mofo, or built in, then like with those doorframe chin-up poles, it's not happening. 

the kid on the bike also seems all too familiar. Tried to impress my parent with how fast i could cycle when a few years old and cycled straight into the neighbours house. Had to wear a helmet from then on.


----------



## spazatak (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## spazatak (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## spazatak (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 21, 2014)

She kicks the bejesus out of this. 

[video=youtube;TpaQYSd75Ak]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpaQYSd75Ak#t=122[/video]


----------



## neosapien (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

neosapien said:


>



........................


----------



## neosapien (Mar 21, 2014)

Lol, you guys getting slow or just giving up?


----------



## 2paranoid (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Cowboykush (Mar 21, 2014)

ten characters


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

...........................


----------



## thump easy (Mar 22, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3030206
> ...........................


he must have deflowered a girl..???? smell your fingers


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 22, 2014)

Cowboykush said:


> ten charactersView attachment 3030205


View attachment 3030227&#8203;666 the number of the beast.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 22, 2014)

ok this just looks like a hanging waiting to happen...































http://www.thisiscolossal.com/2014/02/a-massive-inflatable-string-jungle-gym-by-numenfor-use/


----------



## gioua (Mar 22, 2014)

so true..


----------



## SouthAussieStoner (Mar 22, 2014)

gioua said:


>


i want one!


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 22, 2014)

gioua said:


>


Almost makes me want to... OMG, what was I thinking?


----------



## clint308 (Mar 22, 2014)

The last one is not funny !View attachment 3030448


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 22, 2014)

Winter Woman said:


> Almost makes me want to... OMG, what was I thinking?


I see baby catapult on wheels.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 22, 2014)

A+ DirtyHo, I'm shootin dust, Kemo


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 22, 2014)

Dirty Harry said:


> I see baby catapult on wheels.


Sort on the same lines at the squirrel launcher?

[video=youtube;rIQ9A28XapQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIQ9A28XapQ[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Mar 22, 2014)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 3030806
> 
> View attachment 3030807


need the like button...


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 22, 2014)

catofcuriosity said:


> need the like button...


Agree. Still don't understand the removal unless to cause more posts instead of a clicked like.


----------



## thump easy (Mar 22, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;Uvz6cM_LeW4]http://youtu.be/Uvz6cM_LeW4[/video]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 22, 2014)

Any man who allows his or any woman to fire a weapon he knows she can not handle just to watch her get hurt...SCUM OF THE EARTH! And when she learns how to use it, she will hunt you down and I hope you become fertilizer in the earth.


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 22, 2014)

Dirty Harry said:


> Any man who allows his or any woman to fire a weapon he knows she can not handle just to watch her get hurt...SCUM OF THE EARTH! And when she learns how to use it, she will hunt you down and I hope you become fertilizer in the earth.


Thank you. My thought exactly. It's like these fools just want to hurt someone.


----------



## thump easy (Mar 22, 2014)

well actualy she knows how to fire a gun my girl we hit the shooting rang all the time thier are male and females in pics so fuck you!!! its just something i came across and winter women i didnt think of you to come on like that men and females are on the pics christain people trip me out to.. lolz what ever.. its a random pic and not all girls are wimps lolz it just a video jesus christ.. scum of the earth lolz me??? no not at all.. we do tied and we do go and hunt for real homeless people and feed them im not a scumb bag you better recognize! RELIZE! AND ANALIZE your self before you rec yourself!! and ya someone should prep them before they fire.. but funny non the less on both male and females... lolz i just read it again.. woops sorry ya i read your post wrong lolz im sorry hehehehe..


----------



## thump easy (Mar 22, 2014)

dam mabe i should take the time and read it twice lolz WOOOOPZI[video=youtube_share;MGwGKLNQkAE]http://youtu.be/MGwGKLNQkAE[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Mar 22, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;5ng9zAUXJaw]http://youtu.be/5ng9zAUXJaw[/video]


----------



## bunnyfather (Mar 22, 2014)

What's everyone smoking tonight?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 22, 2014)

thump, I was not going off at you directly. I figured you just posted a video you found. I was bitching about the men who made the videos knowing something bad was going to happen to the woman. 
To most, yes all is funny. To responsible gun owners, that is not acceptable, makes us gun owners look bad, and endangers another.



thump easy said:


> well actualy she knows how to fire a gun my girl we hit the shooting rang all the time thier are male and females in pics so fuck you!!! its just something i came across and winter women i didnt think of you to come on like that men and females are on the pics christain people trip me out to.. lolz what ever.. its a random pic and not all girls are wimps lolz it just a video jesus christ.. scum of the earth lolz me??? no not at all.. we do tied and we do go and hunt for real homeless people and feed them im not a scumb bag you better recognize! RELIZE! AND ANALIZE your self before you rec yourself!! and ya someone should prep them before they fire.. but funny non the less on both male and females... lolz i just read it again.. woops sorry ya i read your post wrong lolz im sorry hehehehe..


----------



## thump easy (Mar 22, 2014)

ya i know i read it wrong im kinda eliterate a bit but i can get around the forum pritty good i did miss read it and from inside my heart i realy apoligize.. ya i guess your right about guys not prepairing their life partner thats not cool..


----------



## thump easy (Mar 22, 2014)

bunnyfather said:


> View attachment 3030869
> 
> What's everyone smoking tonight?


hey are you like my darthvader father lolz forrealz???? lolz like the avie im gona smoke some fire og..


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 22, 2014)

Dirty Harry said:


> thump, I was not going off at you directly. I figured you just posted a video you found. I was bitching about the men who made the videos knowing something bad was going to happen to the woman.
> To most, yes all is funny. To responsible gun owners, that is not acceptable, makes us gun owners look bad, and endangers another.


there you go thump. my thoughts too.


----------



## thump easy (Mar 22, 2014)

sorry Winter Women too.. i read it wrong.. at first..


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 22, 2014)

thump easy said:


> sorry Winter Women too.. i read it wrong.. at first..


Don't worry I like a good gotcha.


----------



## clint308 (Mar 22, 2014)

View attachment 3030978View attachment 3030979


----------



## clint308 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## a beaver (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## clint308 (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Mar 23, 2014)

Freaking roommates!


----------



## herbose (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 23, 2014)

thump easy said:


> sorry Winter Women too.. i read it wrong.. at first..


All is good thump. I have misread things due to the effects of one thing or another from time to time...


----------



## herbose (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Mar 23, 2014)

A wealthy Nigerian Prince has died and left all his millions to a cat.

He said he tried to give away his fortune for years, but no one ever responded to his e-mails.


----------



## clint308 (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## sunni (Mar 24, 2014)

[video=youtube;sddxLxZVeDQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sddxLxZVeDQ[/video]


----------



## er0senin (Mar 24, 2014)

Be very afraid


----------



## clint308 (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## clint308 (Mar 24, 2014)

View attachment 3032536


----------



## gioua (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 24, 2014)

fast cop


----------



## gioua (Mar 24, 2014)

too much cowbell


----------



## clint308 (Mar 24, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^hahahahaha......


----------



## gioua (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Mar 24, 2014)

................


----------



## Jer La Mota (Mar 24, 2014)

..............


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 24, 2014)

Brilliant!^^^^^^
the I don't care grill.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## yktind (Mar 24, 2014)

thump easy said:


> [video=youtube_share;Uvz6cM_LeW4]http://youtu.be/Uvz6cM_LeW4[/video]


3:37 ... hahahahaha Shot his pants off.


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 24, 2014)

WTF


----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 24, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> WTF


There's just something about it. I've watched it like 2 dozen times and still I want


gravy, you got some gravy?


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 24, 2014)

^^^Like^^^


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 24, 2014)

eye exaggerate said:


> There's just something about it. I've watched it like 2 dozen times and still I want
> 
> 
> gravy, you got some gravy?


It's hypnotic...stuffing!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 24, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> It's hypnotic...stuffing!


Eater's my favourite time of the year


----------



## a beaver (Mar 24, 2014)

gioua said:


> too much cowbell


[video=youtube;0xs0g1LJZRk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xs0g1LJZRk[/video]


----------



## clint308 (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## neosapien (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## clint308 (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Mar 26, 2014)

...............


----------



## Jer La Mota (Mar 26, 2014)

...............


----------



## clint308 (Mar 27, 2014)

View attachment 3035707


----------



## clint308 (Mar 27, 2014)

I got this bitter melon from next door !


----------



## gioua (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## 2paranoid (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## MojoRison (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## clint308 (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## curious old fart (Mar 29, 2014)

A man walked into a Washington , D.C. , Catholic Church confessional.
He tells the priest, "Bless me, Father, for I have sinned. 
Last night, I killed a congressman." 
The priest responds, "My son, I'm here to forgive your sins, not to discuss your community service work"


cof


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 29, 2014)

............................


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 29, 2014)

Just do it. 


[video=youtube;vrO3TfJc9Qw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrO3TfJc9Qw[/video]


----------



## clint308 (Mar 30, 2014)

...........................


----------



## gioua (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## clint308 (Mar 30, 2014)

That is great , have you tried that G?


----------



## gioua (Mar 30, 2014)

clint308 said:


> That is great , have you tried that G?


all the time when I lived in CT... never intentionally...


----------



## NONHater (Mar 30, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;ZbKxESOF-40]http://youtu.be/ZbKxESOF-40[/video]

video I made years back.


----------



## Logges (Mar 30, 2014)

NONHater said:


> [video=youtube_share;ZbKxESOF-40]http://youtu.be/ZbKxESOF-40[/video]
> 
> video I made years back.


epic.

keep making those videos.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Mar 30, 2014)

gioua said:


>


 what the hell is that and where can i get one!?!?


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 30, 2014)

clint308 said:


> ...........................View attachment 3038102


I'm inclined to think that its rubbish, or there is a huge half of the story not being told, such as his Facebook post being hugeky racist, as opposed to simply stating his displeasure.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 30, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> I'm inclined to think that its rubbish, or there is a huge half of the story not being told, such as his Facebook post being hugeky racist, as opposed to simply stating his displeasure.


Yup. I hate those fwds from grandma which fly about on fb. Makes me want to stab someone in the eye.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 30, 2014)

Logges said:


> epic.
> 
> keep making those videos.


I'm curious, how is a stop motion of a chocolate unwrapping itself class as epic? 5yr olds are making more advanced stop motion videos than this.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 30, 2014)

Title was : My Friend dropped this great little tidbit on me last night



Edit: hmm, any idea how I increase the picture size?

It's not letting me onto the images settings window where I can re size. I'm using android full site riu on a phone and tablet. Can't double click on android and can't find another way to enter.


----------



## gioua (Mar 30, 2014)

catofcuriosity said:


> what the hell is that and where can i get one!?!?


 amazon mang... http://www.amazon.com/Inventist-AQ1-Aquaskipper/dp/B000TFAGGE Price: $495.85 & FREE Shipping. Details https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfjDqiyEMOE sorry folks tried to embed.. but.. seems that aint working


----------



## 420God (Mar 30, 2014)

[video=youtube;YfjDqiyEMOE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfjDqiyEMOE[/video]


----------



## Logges (Mar 30, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> I'm curious, how is a stop motion of a chocolate unwrapping itself class as epic? 5yr olds are making more advanced stop motion videos than this.


its the music man







the muuusic


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 30, 2014)

Logges said:


> its the music man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again. 5 year olds. Hell. My phone can do that all with a couple of clicks. And these days, seems all the little kids have gadgets capable of this, parents being retarded as they are nowadays. I don't understand how it was interesting or worth watching, let alone in any way amusing, as per the point of this thread. Maybe I'm just a grouch, but sorry, it was fucking shit.


----------



## Logges (Mar 30, 2014)

i never said it was good, i said it was epic.


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 30, 2014)

.....................


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 30, 2014)

............


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 30, 2014)

................


----------



## Trousers (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Mar 30, 2014)

420God said:


> [video=youtube;YfjDqiyEMOE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfjDqiyEMOE[/video]


i am getting one of these. fuck. yeah.


----------



## clint308 (Mar 30, 2014)

..............................


Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 3038479.....................


View attachment 3038514


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 31, 2014)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 3038479.....................


Probably the one instance when I'd agree with the logic of sleeping with a gun under your pillow  preferably of the 12 gauge variety.


----------



## james2500 (Mar 31, 2014)

catofcuriosity said:


> i am getting one of these. fuck. yeah.


I dunno looks like work to me, gimme a small sailboat let the wind do the work


----------



## james2500 (Mar 31, 2014)

coronado class, about a grand used in good condition


----------



## Trousers (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Mar 31, 2014)

..............


----------



## Jer La Mota (Mar 31, 2014)

View attachment 3039159
.......................


----------



## cat of curiosity (Mar 31, 2014)

Jer La Mota said:


> View attachment 3039158
> ..............


the frog works best. other option is the outdoor arc...


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 31, 2014)

.....................


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 31, 2014)

gets me every time

its why i love wrestling 

must be clicked for gif awesomeness


----------



## dux (Mar 31, 2014)

catofcuriosity said:


> the frog works best. other option is the outdoor arc...



Wheres the the old stand by? Hand against the wall in front of you.lean over and bend down


----------



## 2paranoid (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (Apr 7, 2014)

What the fuck is this shit?


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## rory420420 (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## rory420420 (Apr 7, 2014)

damn..guess theres some glitches to work out..sorry for the double posts...


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## rory420420 (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## rory420420 (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## PetFlora (Apr 8, 2014)

I wonder how much they paid to watch him jerk off

QUOTE="Trousers, post: 10381460, member: 461132"]




[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 8, 2014)

The like button is back!!


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## squarepush3r (Apr 9, 2014)

*mind melt eye candy*
*1*
  
*2*





*3*





*4*





*5*





*6*





*7*





*8*





*9*





*10*


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 9, 2014)

Okay I figured out #1, you have to look at frame one and frame three, and let your eyes skip frame 2 to see the leg changes….


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 10, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Okay I figured out #1, you have to look at frame one and frame three, and let your eyes skip frame 2 to see the leg changes….


I just look at the foot on the ground and can make it go whichever way I want to see it


----------



## Skuxx (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (Apr 11, 2014)

WTF is going on?


Why not just just use image tags like the rest of the civilized world?


----------



## thump easy (Apr 11, 2014)

Skuxx said:


>


hahahaa she injoyed that squirt!!!


----------



## 2paranoid (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (Apr 13, 2014)

IMG tags work?


----------



## Cannabis.Is.Free (Apr 13, 2014)

Trousers said:


> IMG tags work?


LOLOLOL

That guy had to be happy as hell, was that the team that won the college basketball tourny? Doesn't look like it.


----------



## Cannabis.Is.Free (Apr 13, 2014)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 3041533


Does it make me gay if I read that entire thing first before scanning every inch of the female? I knew she was there, but for some reason I was more interested in reading. 
That is a very interested fact, that GPS devices turn off automatically at that speed/height, although it kind of doesn't make sense. 
What would stop a missile from cruising under 60K feet? Also what would stop them from maintaining a speed lesser than required to shut off? 
Seems like they could have done other things to prevent it from being used on missiles.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Garden Boss (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Cannabis.Is.Free (Apr 13, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


>


Fuck it, I'd be that one retarded person in an airport. 
I love being the odd man out, always gotta peacock. 

I'd have a blast on that thing to, I'd be landing tricks in the line to my flight.


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## tip top toker (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Skuxx (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (Apr 16, 2014)

Fuck yeah, playoffs.


----------



## yktind (Apr 16, 2014)

Trousers said:


> Fuck yeah, playoffs.



That is epic!


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 16, 2014)

tip top toker said:


>




That is the best one in a long time. LOL lOL!


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 16, 2014)

Can we post NWS pics here? I wanted to post the Twitter pic from the disgruntled customer. US airways accidentally tweeted out her reply to all it's customers. I was going to post it, but not sure if we can post nudity here. It's pretty HC. If not the pic then the link?


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 16, 2014)

Pinworm said:


>


Shit happens to me all the time


----------



## srh88 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Can we post NWS pics here? I wanted to post the Twitter pic from the disgruntled customer. US airways accidentally tweeted out her reply to all it's customers. I was going to post it, but not sure if we can post nudity here. It's pretty HC. If not the pic then the link?


i had to find it.. pretty good fail lol
http://jezebel.com/us-airways-tweets-pic-of-woman-with-toy-airplane-in-her-1563104321 
NSFW lol


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Sheeeiiittt (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 17, 2014)

srh88 said:


> i had to find it.. pretty good fail lol
> http://jezebel.com/us-airways-tweets-pic-of-woman-with-toy-airplane-in-her-1563104321
> NSFW lol


Twatter feed.....


----------



## greenlikemoney (Apr 17, 2014)

Trousers said:


> Fuck yeah, playoffs.


We start Pens fans early in the 'Burgh !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sheeeiiittt (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## Logges (Apr 17, 2014)

not lol but good advice.


----------



## yktind (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 18, 2014)

fuck that dudes dick


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (Apr 23, 2014)

[video]


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## 2paranoid (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 23, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3135715


nice lol


----------



## yktind (Apr 23, 2014)

ha


----------



## yktind (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 23, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> ima delete this i just wanna see if i could c+p it



Her butt seems to be in working order. Well played.


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 23, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> ima delete this i just wanna see if i could c+p it


now where would one be to see such an advertisement?


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 23, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> now where would one be to see such an advertisement?


fuck now im going there peace out suckas


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 23, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> fuck now im going there peace out suckas


We wish you happy jergins.


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 23, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3136005


Any relation to Tim Burton?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 23, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> now where would one be to see such an advertisement?


believe it or not i was looking for a book titled teaming with microbes and that ad just happened to be there.


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 23, 2014)

Teaming w/ Phil Specter's induced microbes.



Pinworm said:


> Any relation to Tim Burton?


*Film inspired by the case*
_Phil Spector_, a 2013 HBO film written and directed by David Mamet and starring Al Pacino as Spector and Dame Helen Mirren, depicted a fictionalized account of the murder and trials.[66] The film drew criticism both from Clarkson's family and friends, who charged that the suicide defense was given more merit than it deserved, and from Spector's wife, who argued that Spector was portrayed as a "foul-mouthed megalomaniac" and a "minotaur".[67] Lana Clarkson had played a bit part in _Scarface_, which featured Pacino in the title role.

Maybe blockbuster has this on the shelf for yo taintment.


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 23, 2014)

what's SNWS mean? 
oops; forgot this was Lol thread, back to that!


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 23, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> what's SNWS mean?
> oops; forgot this was Lol thread, back to that!


Fuck that shit. Thread devolves as thread devolves.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 23, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> View attachment 3136048 View attachment 3136049 View attachment 3136050 View attachment 3136053


Buhahahahahaha. Yesh!


----------



## yktind (Apr 24, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> believe it or not i was looking for a book titled teaming with microbes and that ad just happened to be there.


Lol, maybe double teaming Microbes


----------



## jcdws602 (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (Apr 28, 2014)

Choke him in the shallow water, before he gets too deep.



Hit her with a stick, Rick, Don't stop 'til there's puss, Gus, kick her in the knee, Lee and set yourself free.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## 2paranoid (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Apr 28, 2014)

Haha, look at that face. 100% guilty!


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 28, 2014)

Just too cute


----------



## Garden Boss (Apr 28, 2014)

Flavor Saver...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 29, 2014)

yktind said:


>


Bwahahahahaha, yeah he runs shark dives near Hermanus in South Africa... Does mental stuff like holds them by the nose and pulls 'em out the water, shit you not.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Apr 29, 2014)

Just some british cops, going about their duty.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 29, 2014)

Winter Woman

someone was thinking of you
  
*  App helps spider-fearing users beat arachnophobia *
Want to overcome arachnophobia? There’s an app for 


Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com#ixzz30JjAu0td


cof


----------



## yktind (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (Apr 30, 2014)

The Laker Girls _really_ pissed off their boss.

Sponsored by Carl's Jr.


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 30, 2014)

that was very for-real trousers. 
(jolly ranchers


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Apr 30, 2014)

The poor dogs face is too funny and switch the images round. I'm too lazy to bother


----------



## Winter Woman (May 1, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> Winter Woman
> 
> someone was thinking of you
> 
> ...


Yeah, well, I don't so.


----------



## Winter Woman (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (May 2, 2014)

COF saw this and thought of you. Yes, I did cringe.


----------



## Pinworm (May 2, 2014)




----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 3, 2014)




----------



## srh88 (May 3, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> View attachment 3143613


orgasm/seizure... i mean really whats the difference


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 3, 2014)

srh88 said:


> orgasm/seizure... i mean really whats the difference


Lol. Love looking at terrible okcupids and the like.

I've got more fedora tipping weirdos....


----------



## Pinworm (May 3, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Lol. Love looking at terrible okcupids and the like.
> 
> I've got more fedora tipping weirdos....
> 
> ...


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 3, 2014)

They just keep coming pin.lol


----------



## Pinworm (May 3, 2014)

Not pix, but still lol


----------



## srh88 (May 3, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Lol. Love looking at terrible okcupids and the like.
> 
> I've got more fedora tipping weirdos....
> 
> ...


----------



## Pinworm (May 3, 2014)

Stick it in your kitchen.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (May 3, 2014)




----------



## srh88 (May 3, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3143628


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (May 3, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> View attachment 3143663


Smelly people always want to give me hugs.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 3, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Smelly people always want to give me hugs.


Haha, so true. It's like a universal rule. 

That and people with bad breath always want to tell you a secret.


How'd the trip go pin, you go kayaking?


----------



## Pinworm (May 3, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Haha, so true. It's like a universal rule.
> 
> That and people with bad breath always want to tell you a secret.
> 
> ...


This morning is lift off. I'm still stoked. Should be some proper fun.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 3, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> This morning is lift off. I'm still stoked. Should be some proper fun.


Dude, frenchy's going! Course it's gonna be proper fun 

Seriously, have a good one pin. Remember to report back any mischief.


----------



## Pinworm (May 3, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Dude, frenchy's going! Course it's gonna be proper fun
> 
> Seriously, have a good one pin. Remember to report back any mischief.


----------



## Winter Woman (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (May 4, 2014)

.............


----------



## Winter Woman (May 4, 2014)




----------



## irish4:20 (May 4, 2014)

WHITE MAN IMITATES INDIAN - PUNJABI SONG!:


----------



## irish4:20 (May 4, 2014)

Always get a laugh out of these 

Two Blokes 'Singing' in a Van [HILARIOUS]:


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 4, 2014)

THE ADVENTURES OF SPIDERMAN


----------



## 2paranoid (May 5, 2014)




----------



## kush fario (May 7, 2014)

thise thread used to be better. waay better. good to see ww and cof are still here!


----------



## Winter Woman (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Hookabelly (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Dirty Harry (May 8, 2014)

Winter Woman said:


>


The shark must be thinking, "I hate having to unwrap these plastic wrapped meals..."


----------



## Pinworm (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 8, 2014)

What Marijuana Plant Officer?


----------



## Winter Woman (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Hookabelly (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (May 9, 2014)

I'll take an ostrich pillow - pair of mix sticks - and sleeping bag suit obviously. I'd wear that shit. I'd look like a giant radioactive tampon or something.


----------



## yktind (May 9, 2014)




----------



## yktind (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Garden Boss (May 9, 2014)




----------



## yktind (May 9, 2014)




----------



## james2500 (May 9, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> I'll take an ostrich pillow - pair of mix sticks - and sleeping bag suit obviously. I'd wear that shit. I'd look like a giant radioactive tampon or something.


yeah I'd take the sleeping bag too. hate to get all twisted in the t shirt and skivvies at 3am


----------



## yktind (May 9, 2014)

Haven't Seen this in a while. About 2:20 is my favorite


----------



## Jer La Mota (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 10, 2014)

toxicity


----------



## Pinworm (May 10, 2014)




----------



## herbose (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (May 11, 2014)




----------



## bestbuds09 (May 12, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (May 13, 2014)




----------



## yktind (May 13, 2014)




----------



## yktind (May 13, 2014)




----------



## yktind (May 13, 2014)

This is probably the best one I have seen... Today


----------



## Jer La Mota (May 13, 2014)




----------



## Jer La Mota (May 13, 2014)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 13, 2014)

Marijuana has only two proven negative side effects, criminal records and ignorant prejudices.☽✪☾


----------



## Pinworm (May 13, 2014)

yktind said:


> This is probably the best one I have seen... Today







That reminded me of this one.


----------



## yktind (May 13, 2014)

Hahaha WTF!!


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 13, 2014)




----------



## Skuxx (May 14, 2014)




----------



## Skuxx (May 14, 2014)




----------



## Skuxx (May 14, 2014)

Just look at their faces...








Identical twins doing shrooms


----------



## curious old fart (May 15, 2014)

cof


----------



## Singlemalt (May 15, 2014)

Damn Pin..........that is, great! Demented and bent.*rep
Fuck, thot I quoted..the hodor one....sake and Spacequeen, I'm slow


----------



## 2paranoid (May 16, 2014)




----------



## bestbuds09 (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (May 17, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (May 18, 2014)

....................


----------



## Winter Woman (May 19, 2014)

So you think you've had a bad day


----------



## Winter Woman (May 19, 2014)




----------



## iamnobody (May 19, 2014)




----------



## Jer La Mota (May 19, 2014)




----------



## Jer La Mota (May 19, 2014)




----------



## curious old fart (May 19, 2014)

*Male Logic... Flawless....................... *


Woman: Do you drink beer? 
Man: Yes 


Woman: How many beers a day? 
Man: Usually about 3 


Woman: How much do you pay per beer? 
Man: $5.00 which includes a tip 


(This is where it gets scary !) 


Woman: And how long have you been drinking? 
Man: About 20 years, I suppose 


Woman: So a beer costs $5 and you have 3 beers a day which puts your spending each month at $450. In one year, it would be approximately $5400 correct? 
Man: Correct 


Woman: If in 1 year you spend $5400, not accounting for inflation, the past 20 years puts your spending at $108,000, correct? 
Man: Correct 


Woman: Do you know that if you didn't drink so much beer, that money could have been put in a step-up interest savings account and after accounting for compound interest for the past 20 years, you could have now bought a Ferrari? 


Man: Do you drink beer? 
Woman: No 


Man: Where's your Ferrari? 



cof


----------



## The Outdoorsman (May 20, 2014)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (May 20, 2014)




----------



## curious old fart (May 20, 2014)

It seems that two alligators from the same hatch met after 30 years and were catching up on old times. One named Fred was a 10 footer and the other, Big Al was a 14 footer. Fred asked Al how he got so big to which Big Al said, it's from eating politicians. Fred said that that was what he ate too. Big Al asked him how he ate them, which Fred replied that he snuck up on them and slapped the shit out of them and gobbled the down. Big Al said, that's your problem. When you slap shit out of a politician, there's nothing left.


cof


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 20, 2014)

\m/(◣_◢)\m/


----------



## Winter Woman (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (May 21, 2014)

.....................


----------



## kmog33 (May 21, 2014)

Winter Woman said:


> .....................


That guys life must be terrible if thats the coolest thing hes ever seen haha

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Winter Woman (May 21, 2014)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2014)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2014)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2014)

and people wonder why they're near extinction in uk lol


----------



## Winter Woman (May 23, 2014)

..................


----------



## The Outdoorsman (May 23, 2014)




----------



## yktind (May 23, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> and people wonder why they're near extinction in uk lol


Does this qualify for a darwin award?


----------



## curious old fart (May 23, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> and people wonder why they're near extinction in uk lol


reminds me of the way the US is being run.


cof


----------



## Hookabelly (May 23, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> and people wonder why they're near extinction in uk lol


OWWW! serves that little shit right. They are always marauding my feeders and burying seeds in my flower beds. Yes I can take down the feeder, but it provides birds for my cats


----------



## yktind (May 23, 2014)




----------



## yktind (May 23, 2014)

These people do not help advocates of the Second Amendment...


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 23, 2014)

Who's The Leader Of The Club.....


----------



## Pinworm (May 23, 2014)

yktind said:


> These people do not help advocates of the Second Amendment...


 ^this


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 23, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


>


this is how i picture pinworm...


----------



## Pinworm (May 23, 2014)




----------



## cat of curiosity (May 23, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3160327


you beautiful cock gobbler....


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 23, 2014)

i found your new avatar...


----------



## yktind (May 23, 2014)

Not really funny but pretty cool:


----------



## Winter Woman (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 25, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> you beautiful cock gobbler....


Bwahahahaha


----------



## Winter Woman (May 25, 2014)

This is just too creepy


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 25, 2014)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 3162001 This is just too creepy


Reminds me of Alien.
.


----------



## Jer La Mota (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Jer La Mota (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (May 25, 2014)

Dirty Harry said:


> Reminds me of Alien.
> .


I know I thought the very same thing.


----------



## Rawrb (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Skuxx (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Garden Boss (May 26, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (May 27, 2014)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 27, 2014)

I Think I'm In Love


----------



## kmog33 (May 27, 2014)

hydrotech364 said:


> I Think I'm In Love


I see a lot of papers for not much buds....just saying. Maybe she wants yo to grow some for her.  Also dreads tend to be a little smelly even if theyre clean. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 27, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> I see a lot of papers for not much buds....just saying. Maybe she wants yo to grow some for her.  Also dreads tend to be a little smelly even if theyre clean.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


I can't find the post where I asked You....


----------



## kmog33 (May 27, 2014)

hydrotech364 said:


> I can't find the post where I asked You....


I cant find out where you marked it as private either, just giving 2 cents from my experience with girls with dreds that like to smoke your weed...lol

Dating a girl that had dreds was the only tome i have ever run out of bud between harvests haha and also when she cut them off it was pretty awesome. If a girl is hot with dreds...shes hotter without them 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 27, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> I cant find out where you marked it as private either, just giving 2 cents from my experience with girls with dreds that like to smoke your weed...lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


yeah! if he wanted to hear from an asshole, he would have farted!

or, if he wanted your opinion he'd have given it!

or, if he wanted any lip from ya he'd have opened his zipper!

.... ok, the last one was kinda weird... 

lol


----------



## rory420420 (May 27, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> I see a lot of papers for not much buds....just saying. Maybe she wants yo to grow some for her.  Also dreads tend to be a little smelly even if theyre clean.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


smelly lot bitches have smelly dreads..my ex had dreads and smelled like any other hair do..


----------



## kmog33 (May 27, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> smelly lot bitches have smelly dreads..my ex had dreads and smelled like any other hair do..


Nope thats just not really how dreds work. Clean dreds will never smell like clean hair because of the density of the knots in them. And the fact that you cant clean them when youre teasing them. Its like when you leave clothes in the laundry too long before drying them and they start to smell. Dreds dont dry correctly or as evenly as individual hair follicles sorry

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## rory420420 (May 27, 2014)

umm,i was engaged to the woman...contrary to popular belief,you can wash them,unless youre on wook alert.


----------



## kmog33 (May 27, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> umm,i was engaged to the woman...contrary to popular belief,you can wash them,unless youre on wook alert.


Cant in the beginning, after theyre dreds, theyre dreds and you can wash them but due to the density of them they never clean like regular hair.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## rory420420 (May 27, 2014)

sorry,but i didnt smell her dreads,and this subject came up many times around her and she let people take the pepsi challenge..
idk man,im a dope grower,not a cosmotologist...


----------



## Winter Woman (May 27, 2014)




----------



## Dirty Harry (May 27, 2014)

Smelly hair is like body odor and a leaking grow tent. If your around it enough, you no longer notice the smell, but others will. I am not saying she has a smell, but if so, and your around it all the time, you won't notice. Kind of like how people with cats don't notice the smell of a dirty litter box.


----------



## Trousers (May 27, 2014)

shut the fuck up and post a picture, dread assholes


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 27, 2014)

I just take the picture. I don't judge.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 27, 2014)

*Name Calling or general rude behavior is no longer acceptable in the Cafe*


I just wanted the thousand pack's of paper's...Pussy Doesn't cost anything..


----------



## bu$hleaguer (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (May 28, 2014)

Wait for it-after 20 seconds


----------



## Winter Woman (May 28, 2014)

.....................


----------



## greenlikemoney (May 28, 2014)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 3164786 .....................


 
That right there is classic ghetto.


----------



## KLITE (May 28, 2014)

> smelly lot bitches have smelly dreads..my ex had dreads and smelled like any other hair do..


I had this bird who used to hide buds in her dreads, now thats gansta.


----------



## KLITE (May 28, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (May 28, 2014)

He sounds just like that kid who went on a killing spree man.


----------



## Jer La Mota (May 29, 2014)




----------



## Jer La Mota (May 29, 2014)




----------



## yktind (May 30, 2014)

haha, explains why he patched it.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 30, 2014)

“With me, illusions are bound to be shattered. I am here to shatter all illusions.
Yes, it will irritate you, it will annoy you - that's my way of functioning and working.
I will sabotage you from your very roots! Unless you are totally destroyed as a mind,
there is no hope for you.”
― Osho


----------



## srh88 (May 30, 2014)

hydrotech364 said:


> “With me, illusions are bound to be shattered. I am here to shatter all illusions.
> Yes, it will irritate you, it will annoy you - that's my way of functioning and working.
> I will sabotage you from your very roots! Unless you are totally destroyed as a mind,
> there is no hope for you.”
> ― Osho


lol what i thought this was at first glance.. must be hungry


----------



## randybishop (May 31, 2014)




----------



## randybishop (May 31, 2014)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## yktind (Jun 2, 2014)

LOL... Bail!!!!

And I like the sperm bank one, pretty funny.


----------



## Richard Simmons (Jun 2, 2014)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 3167890


Wooo strong arms


----------



## yktind (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## yktind (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## yktind (Jun 2, 2014)

WTF????


----------



## yktind (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 2, 2014)

Bird brain now means something else.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 2, 2014)

I didn't know where to put this. I can't believe he is only 10


----------



## TheMystified420 (Jun 2, 2014)

That bird video was cool, smart little buggers, lol.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 3, 2014)

hydrotech364 said:


> “With me, illusions are bound to be shattered. I am here to shatter all illusions.
> Yes, it will irritate you, it will annoy you - that's my way of functioning and working.
> I will sabotage you from your very roots! Unless you are totally destroyed as a mind,
> there is no hope for you.”
> ― Osho


So what is it? is it a hero w/ hash on it?


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 3, 2014)

* Malaysian man comes up short after buying £100 penis enlarger online... but gets sent a £5 magnifying glass with warning 'Do not use in sunlight' *
   A Malaysian man, named only as Ong, complained after he was sent a £5 magnifying glass instead of a £100 penis enlarger, but lawyers say he is unlikely to get his money back


cof


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 4, 2014)

“Your problem is you are too busy holding on to your unworthiness.” ― Ram Dass


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## yktind (Jun 4, 2014)

Reminded me of this...

Boop:


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 4, 2014)

With younger women that would be so right...but with the grannys...that is so wrong...


----------



## nontheist (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## yktind (Jun 5, 2014)

Dirty Harry said:


> With younger women that would be so right...but with the grannys...that is so wrong...


What's wrong with it? lol


----------



## 2paranoid (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 5, 2014)

yktind said:


> What's wrong with it? lol


She needs to eat something..


----------



## yktind (Jun 5, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> She needs to eat something..


I'm pretty sure it is a corpse they dressed up and painted


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 5, 2014)

yktind said:


> I'm pretty sure it is a corpse they dressed up and painted


EGAD! If she had sex she'd break (a hip) or fracture her pelvis..


----------



## yktind (Jun 5, 2014)

Granny Like a Boss!


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## james2500 (Jun 5, 2014)

yktind said:


> What's wrong with it? lol


2 things come to my mind. Take a scrubby kind of shower then go outside and get a little sun


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 6, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> View attachment 3172667


He tickles boobs with his hair not a bad move at all


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 8, 2014)

\m/(◣_◢)\m/


----------



## thump easy (Jun 8, 2014)

yktind said:


> Reminded me of this...
> 
> Boop:


looks like he was hands deep in his swetty balls and then desided to boop his friend..


----------



## thump easy (Jun 9, 2014)

yktind said:


> What's wrong with it? lol



my question is would you hit that if not would you take one for the team???


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 9, 2014)

thump easy said:


> my question is would you hit that if not would you take one for the team???


Please- NO ONE answer yes...


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 9, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Please- NO ONE answer yes...


 Is it a trick question?


----------



## greenlikemoney (Jun 9, 2014)

I wouldn't hit that with your dick.


----------



## Trousers (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 9, 2014)

I'd smash that meatring.


----------



## yktind (Jun 9, 2014)

thump easy said:


> my question is would you hit that if not would you take one for the team???


I guess it depends, who else is on the team? lol


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 9, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> I'd smash that meatring.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 11, 2014)

Hmmmm..... Seems no one around these parts likes banging out an old, almost dead lady. So sue me.

Fucking ghost town around here now..... 

Hello Hello hello hello hello hello

Oh what the fuck, I wouldn't actually smash her meat ring, alright?? But I would drink a pint of her bath water.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 11, 2014)

So this is whats going on during my final lol 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## yktind (Jun 12, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> So this is whats going on during my final lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


Go Kings!!! Need the win now.


----------



## yktind (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## greenlikemoney (Jun 12, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> But I would drink a pint of her bath water.View attachment 3177377


That could have alot to do with the crickets chirping.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 12, 2014)

skunkd0c said:


> View attachment 3177977


What is this

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## yktind (Jun 12, 2014)

Edit: I like the fact that this dude walks by the store showing his face, goes back to pull the hood down and then fucks everything up, lol

_


----------



## yktind (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## yktind (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 12, 2014)

l


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 12, 2014)

http://spirit.ucla.edu/meet/2013/dance.aspx


----------



## yktind (Jun 12, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3178232
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the lol? I don't get it


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 12, 2014)

I don't totally get it either


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## curious old fart (Jun 12, 2014)

looks like a clean tackle to me.


cof


----------



## srh88 (Jun 13, 2014)

.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm guessing Prison or Institutionalized Free Time...


----------



## yktind (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## yktind (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## yktind (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## yktind (Jun 13, 2014)

Awww Family, You have to love them:



















This is how the guy from Halloween started his career:


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 13, 2014)

I ate a man's leg once. I have been told it is terrible. Well, not with mustard.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 14, 2014)

Sorry, a reader. I worked at a youth aviation rally today and saw this hanging on the wall in the hanger. I looked it up on-line and found it. I am retired Army/Air Force so a lot of this makes sense to me.

Wisdom From Military Manuals and Other Sources:

'If the enemy is in range, so are you.' (Infantry Journal)

'It is generally inadvisable to eject directly over the area you just bombed.' (US. Air Force Manual)

'Whoever said the pen is mightier than the sword never encountered automatic weapons.' (General MacArthur)

'Tracers work both ways.' (Army Ordnance Manual)

'Five second fuses last three seconds.' (Infantry Journal)

'Any ship can be a minesweeper... once.' (Naval Ops Manual)

'Never tell the Platoon Sergeant you have nothing to do.' (Unknown Infantry Recruit)

'If you see a bomb technician running, try to keep up with him.' (Infantry Journal)

'Yea, Though I Fly Through the Valley of the Shadow of Death, I Shall Fear No Evil... For I am at 50,000 Feet and Climbing.' (Sign over SR71 Wing Ops)

'You've never been lost until you've been lost at Mach 3.' (Paul F. Crickmore (SR71 test pilot)

'The only time you have too much fuel is when you're on fire.' (Unknown Author)

'If the wings are traveling faster than the fuselage it has to be a helicopter -- and therefore, unsafe.' (Fixed Wing Pilot)

'When one engine fails on a twin-engine airplane, you always have enough power left to get you to the scene of the crash.' (Multi-Engine Training Manual)

'The Piper Cub is the safest airplane in the world; it can just barely kill you.' (Attributed to Max Stanley ( Northrop test pilot))

'There is no reason to fly through a thunderstorm in peacetime.' (Sign over Squadron Ops Desk at Davis-Montham AFB , AZ)

'You know that your landing gear is up and locked when it takes full power to taxi to the terminal.' (Lead-in to a Fighter Training Manual)

As a test pilot climbed out of the experimental aircraft, having torn off the wings and tail in the crash landing, the crash truck arrives.
The rescuer sees the bloodied pilot and asks, ‘What happened?'
The pilot replied: 'I don't know, I just got here myself!'


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 14, 2014)

yktind said:


> Awww Family, You have to love them:


I have to say, the wife actually looks pretty damn good.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 15, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_39640&feature=iv&src_vid=Of2HU3LGdbo&v=EWVoDxOEMbI


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 16, 2014)

Naked Croatian Soccer Team.

Who has a problem with some Croatian Hot Snake?

http://m.dnevnik.hr/clanak/showbuzz/celebrity/nije-za-mladje-od-18-golisavo-kupanje-nasih-vatrenih-nogometasa-u-brazilu---340403.html


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 17, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Naked Croatian Soccer Team.
> 
> Who has a problem with some Croatian Hot Snake?
> 
> http://m.dnevnik.hr/clanak/showbuzz/celebrity/nije-za-mladje-od-18-golisavo-kupanje-nasih-vatrenih-nogometasa-u-brazilu---340403.html



Those pics don't show shit...


----------



## Christianiadelic (Jun 17, 2014)

Have a look at these gems!


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## yktind (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## greenlikemoney (Jun 18, 2014)

Trousers said:


>


 
That's a classic right there !!!!!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## yktind (Jun 18, 2014)

Trousers said:


>


Gold!!!


----------



## yktind (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## yktind (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 18, 2014)

srh88 said:


>


yes please...


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 18, 2014)

yktind said:


>


That first one cost me at least 2 minutes...


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 19, 2014)

A guy can go crazy looking at that^^^^


----------



## yktind (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## kmog33 (Jun 19, 2014)

yktind said:


>


Lol where the fuck is this

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Jun 19, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Lol where the fuck is this
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


The post said Romania


----------



## yktind (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Jun 19, 2014)

yktind said:


>


now i gotta clean my monitor...


----------



## yktind (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## tip top toker (Jun 21, 2014)

Just seen this. Most awesome tribute to a pet ever! LOVE IT!


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 21, 2014)

when the taxidermist has done a few of mine, they always remained original sized or smaller.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 21, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> when the taxidermist has done a few of mine, they always remained original sized or smaller.


You have succeeded in confusing me 

Most likely you understand what he did, but in case you didn;'t, his cat was killed by a car, so he turned it into a gyrocopter  That could be used to such evil ends


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 21, 2014)

That's a beautiful sentiment. Dear lord I hope to never lose one of my babies prematurely like that, but if I did I may do some crazy-assed shit like that too. 
good find and story tip-top


----------



## Skuxx (Jun 21, 2014)

They couldn't at least change the facial expression on the cat? That's pretty much the same face I would make if I was about to get hit by a car.


----------



## 2paranoid (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Yessica... (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Yessica... (Jun 21, 2014)

^hahahahahahaha


----------



## Trousers (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## Yessica... (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## yktind (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Jun 25, 2014)

Awe, bob saget.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 25, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> *Yes*
> *Someone just broke into my truck*
> *Can you describe what he looks like?*
> *Yes*
> * He's a long-legged-pissed-off-Puerto-Rican*


BOB SAGGOT!


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Yessica... (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 25, 2014)

(_̅_̅_̅(̲̲(̅_̅_̲̅м̲̅a̲̅я̲̅i̲̅j̲̅u̲̅a̲̅n̲̅a̲̅_̅_̅_̅()ڪے~ ... I think I'll take door #2


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 26, 2014)

This should really be renamed "Maaaatt Daaaamen" food:


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 26, 2014)

Binary rap:

10101 1111 010101 1010101 101000 01 10101


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 26, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Binary rap:
> 
> 10101 1111 010101 1010101 101000 01 10101


r6tWhqA= 53725526 415200 175 171 86 134 160

af ab 56 86 a0 V6VVNBVA V6VVNBVA

c8df8909677998817708a5047ae51ab1f719c55e1ccf8d86eda338e4a746c25a

haval128,5: b216b32b64ae71de153094bc1c614fbd
haval160,5: 623933872f099a95dd18e17a86241f7dd3c155ca
haval192,5: 6e2717e2a72a417dff3cf101751529f41f1f203d9f8c1fa4
haval224,5: 1db2e9e02c110c1e38baaea5034d79420067a32eb4baa746c5e75ea6
haval256,5: 85b0d8101ede0051c5ab3da199f3629528be9176591bafcd8da45b2b9815f219

YH(]YTE

010000100110010100100000011100110111010101110010011001
010010000001110100011011110010000001100100011100100110
100101101110011010110010000001111001011011110111010101
110010001000000100111101110110011000010110110001110100
01101001011011100110010100101110


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 26, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> r6tWhqA= 53725526 415200 175 171 86 134 160
> 
> af ab 56 86 a0 V6VVNBVA V6VVNBVA
> 
> ...


I'm sorry Baxter, I don't speak Computer-Spanish.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 26, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> I'm sorry Baxter, I don't speak Computer-Spanish.


Awe. I thought I finally met a fellow codester. *hangs head* *skulks away* *kicks a rock*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 26, 2014)

Ovaltine mmmmm


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 26, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Awe. I thought I finally met a fellow codester. *hangs head* *skulks away* *kicks a rock*


Oh, I know less about internet than YOUR nanna - but slightly more than my own elder parents...

I'm learning!


----------



## packetloss314 (Jun 26, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


>



Dear Jesus please give me back those 4 minutes and erase that part of my memory. LOL

all comments and pictures posted by the entity known as packetloss314 are completely fiction and at times outright lies. all content was copied from the internet and all statements are from the mind of a lunatic.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 26, 2014)

packetloss314 said:


> Dear Jesus please give me back those 4 minutes and erase that part of my memory. LOL
> 
> all comments and pictures posted by the entity known as packetloss314 are completely fiction and at times outright lies. all content was copied from the internet and all statements are from the mind of a lunatic.


 That dude is from "the found footage festival"!!!!

That shit is hilarious. And hour and a half of real people acting like assholes. So fun!


----------



## packetloss314 (Jun 26, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> That dude is from "the found footage festival"!!!!
> 
> That shit is hilarious. And hour and a half of real people acting like assholes. So fun!


I just envy the mans hair. I bet he used pert plus.


all comments and pictures posted by the entity known as packetloss314 are completely fiction and at times outright lies. all content was copied from the internet and all statements are from the mind of a lunatic.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 26, 2014)

packetloss314 said:


> Dear Jesus please give me back those 4 minutes and erase that part of my memory. LOL
> 
> all comments and pictures posted by the entity known as packetloss314 are completely fiction and at times outright lies. all content was copied from the internet and all statements are from the mind of a lunatic.



Hahahahaha yeah he's completely serious too. Love it!


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## packetloss314 (Jun 26, 2014)

Big P said:


>


Good stuff my dude


all comments and pictures posted by the entity known as packetloss314 are completely fiction and at times outright lies. all content was copied from the internet and all statements are from the mind of a lunatic.


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Jun 26, 2014)

LOL


----------



## yktind (Jun 26, 2014)

Jer La Mota said:


> LOL


Ha dude got maced


----------



## yktind (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## yktind (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Jun 26, 2014)

Recently, just had the glorified fries (poutine) for the first time.... The Canadians kept tellin me how great they are....

And they were right-
the shit kicks chili fries right in the beard!


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 26, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Recently, just had the glorified fries (poutine) for the first time.... The Canadians kept tellin me how great they are....
> 
> And they were right-
> the shit kicks chili fries right in the beard!


Beard on, sir.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Yessica... (Jun 27, 2014)

I've had this song stuck in my head for days at a time....You are WELCOME!


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 27, 2014)

Yessica... said:


>


It's probably not cool to "reply" to your own post - but I JUST FUCKING LOVE these dudes!!!! I want to hang out with them...where are they????


----------



## DST (Jun 27, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> I've had this song stuck in my head for days at a time....You are WELCOME!


haha, my wife and I are constantly singing this songto our son! (with different words) it's almost as addictive as "£1 fiiiiiiish, 6 for £5, £1 fish, very very good...."




or the ov.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 27, 2014)

Bahahahahahahaha - amazing!!! New fav song of the day!


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 27, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> It's probably not cool to "reply" to your own post - but I JUST FUCKING LOVE these dudes!!!! I want to hang out with them...where are they????


try West Virginia maybe jk jk


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## Yessica... (Jun 27, 2014)

This is how we roll in the North of Canada! hahah


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 29, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> This should really be renamed "Maaaatt Daaaamen" food:



My gf and I have been laughing about this for 3 days. Just had to give it props. Things fucking called retard food. Hahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 30, 2014)

(_̅_̅_̅(̲̲(̅_̅_̲̅м̲̅a̲̅я̲̅i̲̅j̲̅u̲̅a̲̅n̲̅a̲̅_̅_̅_̅()ڪے~ ...


----------



## yktind (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## greenlikemoney (Jun 30, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> My gf and I have been laughing about this for 3 days. Just had to give it props. Things fucking called retard food. Hahahahahaha!!!!


I so wanted to share this, but afraid the PC Police will come and arrest me. I thought it was funny as shit also !!!


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## yktind (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## yktind (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Jul 1, 2014)

*Stuck in a Vaporizer Bag*

Super HIgh Guy suspends himself in a dual volcano bag

This is pretty crazy. This guy puts himself in a massive home-made volcano bag filled by two Volcano Vaporizers then suspends himself on hooks inside of it! In the article it says he was going through a quarter ounce of “top quality Sensi Star Buds” meaning he was most certainly higher than a kite while doing this. That makes me wonder how painful the hooks would really be at that level of highness. Extremely painful or not, that is definitely an extreme way to get completely ripped.

_http://420tainment.com_


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 2, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> *Stuck in a Vaporizer Bag*
> 
> Super HIgh Guy suspends himself in a dual volcano bag
> 
> ...


thats a crazy way to masturbate


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## yktind (Jul 2, 2014)

I love that it says 5+ years. WTF??!!!













Oh and for the girls 5+


----------



## yktind (Jul 2, 2014)

Holy Shit I just saw this. Had to share:








Guy responds with a Text:


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## Yessica... (Jul 9, 2014)

bahahahahahah


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## Yessica... (Jul 9, 2014)

Best. Movie. Ever.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Skuxx (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## S3love (Jul 10, 2014)

this image makes me laugh


----------



## S3love (Jul 10, 2014)

if you want some good laughs go to this website, anytime im down i go to this site and automatically im cheered up...you wouldnt believe what people do

http://www.peopleofwalmart.com/


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 10, 2014)

meanwhile in Russia ..


----------



## S3love (Jul 10, 2014)

lmao i love this thred

this pic makes me die of laughter i think all dads with young kids should use this


----------



## yktind (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Skuxx (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 10, 2014)

skunkd0c said:


> meanwhile in Russia ..
> View attachment 3199956
> View attachment 3199957 View attachment 3199958
> View attachment 3199960
> ...


The spider man is the best. NO! the ciggies under the man-boob. 

What the hell is the kid lying w/ all the packages on his chest? what are they?


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Yessica... (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 11, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> The spider man is the best. NO! the ciggies under the man-boob.
> 
> What the hell is the kid lying w/ all the packages on his chest? what are they?


lol the strange kid has packets of these 
life be hard in mother russia i guess


----------



## yktind (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Yessica... (Jul 12, 2014)

bahahahahahahaha - gotcha!!!


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## packetloss314 (Jul 13, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


>


 iiiiiindeeeeeeeeeed


----------



## packetloss314 (Jul 13, 2014)

yktind said:


>


 that kid ......reminds me of someone........


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## Yessica... (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 15, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> View attachment 3204615


Gif Ninja!


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 15, 2014)

i dont know i think skuxx has me beat with that finger one its ummm cool


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 16, 2014)

*FOR THE READERS! SORRY NO PICS!!!

Life explained *

On the first day, God created the dog and said: 

'Sit all day by the door of your house and bark at anyone who comes in or walks past. For this, I will give you a life span of twenty years.' 

The dog said: 'That's a long time to be barking. How about only ten years and I'll give you back the other ten?' 

So God agreed. 

On the second day, God created the monkey and said: 

'Entertain people, do tricks, and make them laugh. For this, I'll give you a twenty-year life span.' 

The monkey said: 'Monkey tricks for twenty years? That's a pretty long time to perform. How about I give you back ten like the Dog did?' 

And God agreed. 

On the third day, God created the cow and said: 

'You must go into the field with the farmer all day long and suffer under the sun, have calves and give milk to support the farmer's family. For this, I will give you a life span of sixty years.' 

The cow said: 'That's kind of a tough life you want me to live for sixty years. How about twenty and I'll give back the other forty?' 

And God agreed again. 

On the fourth day, God created man and said: 

'Eat, sleep, play, marry and enjoy your life. For this, I'll give you twenty years.' 

But man said: 'Only twenty years? Could you possibly give me my twenty, the forty the cow gave back, the ten the monkey gave back, and the ten the dog gave back; that makes eighty, okay?' 

'Okay,' said God, 'You asked for it.' 

So that is why for our first twenty years we eat, sleep, play and enjoy ourselves. For the next forty years we slave in the sun to support our family. For the next ten years we do monkey tricks to entertain the grandchildren. And for the last ten years we sit on the front porch and bark at everyone. 

Life has now been explained to you.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 16, 2014)

Wonder Woman

Is this a relative?

*Man torches house trying to kill spider*
By Danika Fears

July 16, 2014 | 10:11am

Modal Trigger





Photo: Shutterstock
Hopefully he’ll use a newspaper next time.

A West Seattle resident accidentally torched his rental home after attempting to kill a spider with a lighter and a can of spray paint, KOMO reports.

Eventually the raging flames were extinguished, but the home suffered thousands of dollars’ worth of damage.

The man told fire officials he was trying to get rid of a spider lurking in his laundry room — and inadvertently lit his wall on fire when he got creative with the spray paint and lighter. As the fire started spreading, he fled the house, leaving the spider — which may or may not still be alive — behind.

All told, it will cost a whopping $40,000 to repair the house and another $20,000 to replace the incinerated objects inside, fire officials say.


cof


----------



## Steve French (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## Yessica... (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## yktind (Jul 17, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


>


They're all whores! Some are just up front about it, lol. You pay one way or the other.

Or you pay them to go home, it's perspective, haha.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 17, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> View attachment 3204615


Cats are simply the best..

Ching do you have cats? I forget


----------



## yktind (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 17, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Cats are simply the best..
> 
> Ching do you have cats? I forget


No I have a strong dislike for the domestic cats. I don't like the way they wave or their butt-holes at me


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 17, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> View attachment 3204916


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## Yessica... (Jul 17, 2014)

skunkd0c said:


>


AAAAAAAAAAAAAA

I want one!!!!! Knitler and racist tea-kettle would have been besties in "Beauty and the Beast"!!!

 

I wonder which of the other come-to-life items they would have spread their hate bukkake all over? Hmmmm...

Well NOW I'm never going to get to sleep...


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 17, 2014)

knitted dictators are pretty cool 







terrorist finger puppets


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 17, 2014)

skunkd0c said:


> knitted dictators are pretty cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## yktind (Jul 18, 2014)

skunkd0c said:


> knitted dictators are pretty cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Their bombs shoot out confetti, lol


----------



## yktind (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 22, 2014)

Thats nutz right there....


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## yktind (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 22, 2014)

Me and Yk earlier sorry man had to go viral with it....jp


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 22, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> Wonder Woman
> 
> Is this a relative?
> 
> ...


I did something like that at work. I used a can of hairspray, man, you should have seen that sucker run. Then I had to deal with the fire. Thank God there was a pitcher of water on the conference room table. No one was the wiser.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## yktind (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Yessica... (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 24, 2014)

Lunatik


----------



## 2paranoid (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## Skuxx (Jul 24, 2014)

2paranoid said:


>


I just came in here to post that same thing!


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 24, 2014)

Yessica has the Hives, Yessica has the hives


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 24, 2014)

hydrotech364 said:


> Yessica has the Hives, Yessica has the hives


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 25, 2014)

2paranoid said:


>


Aww man, that had to hurt.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jul 25, 2014)

has this happened to you?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Yessica... (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Yessica... (Jul 25, 2014)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> has this happened to you?


----------



## jbird74 (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Yessica... (Jul 25, 2014)

jbird74 said:


> View attachment 3213190 View attachment 3213191 View attachment 3213195 View attachment 3213196 View attachment 3213201 View attachment 3213202 View attachment 3213204 View attachment 3213207 View attachment 3213209
> View attachment 3213220


bahahahahaha - WINNING! Too much gooderness there!!! I wanna unlike it, so I can like it 7 more times!


----------



## jbird74 (Jul 25, 2014)

Here's a single meme for ya Yessica


----------



## jbird74 (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## jbird74 (Jul 26, 2014)

Love pulling this meme out on FB


----------



## jbird74 (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## jbird74 (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## jbird74 (Jul 26, 2014)

I spent better part of 2 years working on this monstrosity in NewOrleans known as The Huey P Long bridge...this is a pic of one of the shitters on the bridge...running joke on the bridge was "did you have to shake the shitter to knock down the turd pile" lmao...cause them shitters didn't get changed out as often as the one's on the ground.


----------



## jbird74 (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## jbird74 (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## jbird74 (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## jbird74 (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## gabechihua (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2014)

?


gabechihua said:


>


Fucking had to pick myself up of the floor ...What a way to start a morning!!!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 28, 2014)

\m/(◣_◢)\m/ Hehe


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 28, 2014)

jbird74 said:


> View attachment 3214081
> View attachment 3214082
> View attachment 3214083
> View attachment 3214084
> ...


HOLY FUCK - FUNNY BUKKAKE!!!

This - is my fav! I'm saving it forever!


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 28, 2014)

-N- shit. LOL


----------



## gabechihua (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## gabechihua (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## gabechihua (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## gabechihua (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## gabechihua (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## gabechihua (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## jbird74 (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 29, 2014)

racism at its best


----------



## jbird74 (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## yktind (Jul 29, 2014)

gabechihua said:


>


Fucking Win, hahaha!


----------



## yktind (Jul 29, 2014)

gabechihua said:


>


I don't get it? Can some one help the ignorant?


----------



## gabechihua (Jul 29, 2014)

yktind said:


> I don't get it? Can some one help the ignorant?


It says my ass open 6 AM


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 29, 2014)

yktind said:


> I don't get it? Can some one help the ignorant?


Use enough lube and you will get it...LOL


----------



## greenlikemoney (Jul 29, 2014)

yktind said:


> I don't get it? Can some one help the ignorant?


Dude, I do believe your cannabeer is working....LOL.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## yktind (Jul 29, 2014)

gabechihua said:


> It says my ass open 6 AM


Ohhhhhh, lol I'm retarded


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 30, 2014)

lol got to hate wind


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 30, 2014)

DӨП’T F**Κ ЩITΉ MΣ!


----------



## jbird74 (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## jbird74 (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Jul 30, 2014)

jbird74 said:


> View attachment 3217293


Lmao


----------



## beardo (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 31, 2014)

nothing unhealthy about a grown man wearing a my little pony hoodie ... is there ?


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## jbird74 (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Yessica... (Jul 31, 2014)

CAn't quite me-member if I already posted this one, and if so - I REALLY MEME IT!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 31, 2014)

MΛY ƬĤƐ ĿĪƓĤƬ SĤĪИƐ ƱṖ♡И Y♡Ʊ.


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 31, 2014)

hydrotech364 said:


> MΛY ƬĤƐ ĿĪƓĤƬ SĤĪИƐ ƱṖ♡И Y♡Ʊ.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 1, 2014)

My Lung's!!


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 1, 2014)

My mom got me this shirt after I hurt my back lifting a fatass patient at work.


----------



## yktind (Aug 1, 2014)

hydrotech364 said:


> My Lung's!!


I think I broke it, just looking.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## jbird74 (Aug 2, 2014)

hmmmm.....had to


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 2, 2014)

jbird74 said:


> hmmmm.....had to
> View attachment 3219641


I just pee'd a little....bahahahahaha


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 2, 2014)

toxicity


----------



## 2paranoid (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 3, 2014)

§ţίℓεţţø


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Aug 3, 2014)

What's next, "Liam Nissan?"


----------



## herbose (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Aug 3, 2014)

There's a new bar on Clinton Street!


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh CANADA!


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Aug 4, 2014)

Jehovah's Witness training center.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 4, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


>


Absolutely true! That's funny


----------



## dangledo (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## jbird74 (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## jbird74 (Aug 5, 2014)

dangledo said:


>


That is fucking hilarious


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Aug 5, 2014)

This guy gets all the chicks.


----------



## herbose (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Aug 5, 2014)

http://kotaku.com/peaches-sold-as-sexy-butts-in-china-1613809697


----------



## Jer La Mota (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Aug 5, 2014)

Freaking hilarious


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2014)

what the hell is Morrissey's obsession with his left moob!?





















Maybe it's the source of his power? Maybe there's milk in it? all we know for sure is he's a massive tit end.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## jbird74 (Aug 6, 2014)

herbose said:


> Jehovah's Witness training center.


I fixed that up for you a little bit


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 6, 2014)

jbird74 said:


> I fixed that up for you a little bit
> View attachment 3222418


I am also a big fan of diddling pics with my iRection...
 

TWINSIES @jbird74 !!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 3222379View attachment 3222380


The bike sign: SO TRUE!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2014)

Glad ya like it


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 6, 2014)

Jer La Mota said:


> Freaking hilarious


You NEED to post this in the DRUNK THREAD!!!! bahahahahahahahahahahah

I watched it twice!


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 6, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> You NEED to post this in the DRUNK THREAD!!!! bahahahahahahahahahahah
> 
> I watched it twice!


Ha I remember that from years ago. I think that's from the "jalapeño on a stick" routine from Comedy Central. Too bad he doesn't do stand up anymore really


----------



## Jer La Mota (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## BDBandit (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## curious old fart (Aug 8, 2014)

Wonder Woman

Have you been to England recently?

*  British woman sets fire to house while trying to burn spider with homemade flamethrower  *
  
The terrified woman first called on pals to help her kill the spider after spotting the eight-legged beast sitting by the window at her Bridgend, Wales, home.


cof


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Sativied (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Sativied (Aug 9, 2014)

Found some older pics of me and my buddy Imp. 

We met when we were very young, always playing outside...






Imp hanging out with my crew....






We had so many long nights philosophizing about life and talking politics...






One night we and my girlfriend at the time got really drunk...









I miss Imp...


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Yessica... (Aug 9, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3225013


That is the BIGGEST neck massager I have ever seen!!!!!


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 9, 2014)

Sativied said:


> Found some older pics of me and my buddy Imp.
> 
> We met when we were very young, always playing outside...
> 
> ...


Up until the last photo...you guys looked really.....close...


----------



## Sativied (Aug 9, 2014)

Yeah we were, not gay though, at least not when we were sober.

I found a new buddy, I call him Imp2 although I might just drop the "2" at some point:


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 9, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


hahahahaha - Gremlins 2 - GREAT movie!!!!


----------



## ecsdf1 (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## ecsdf1 (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## ecsdf1 (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## ecsdf1 (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Yessica... (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Sativied (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 10, 2014)

(_̅_̅_̅(̲̲(̅_̅_̲̅м̲̅a̲̅я̲̅i̲̅j̲̅u̲̅a̲̅n̲̅a̲̅_̅_̅_̅()ڪے~ ...


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 11, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


>


 Lol. That bear thinks he's people.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 11, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3226420


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 11, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Lol. That bear thinks he's people.


IKR? When the bear got into our garbage can (and they are NOT shy) he was on two legs and "walked" away. I had dreams for a week that he'd walk up and ope my front door.


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 11, 2014)

Winter Woman said:


>


Wow! wish it was closer tho. would've loved to see that Rot in action


----------



## yktind (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## BDBandit (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 12, 2014)

Winter Woman said:


>


My dog did a death sprint to a neighbors chihuahua a couple weeks ago, during a walk. He thought it was a rabbit or fox or some shit. Got about 3 feet away before he realised it was a tiny dog and luckily didn't shake the shit out of him.
That would of been a bad day for the both of us. Cool video though.
(random jibber jabber)


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 12, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Lol. That bear thinks he's people.


SQUATCH


----------



## dux (Aug 12, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> My dog did a death sprint to a neighbors chihuahua a couple weeks ago, during a walk. He thought it was a rabbit or fox or some shit. Got about 3 feet away before he realised it was a tiny dog and luckily didn't shake the shit out of him.
> That would of been a bad day for the both of us. Cool video though.
> (random jibber jabber)


Had a similar incident with a neighbors dog. That schnauser cost me $1225. To my dog it was a rabbit or raccoon ....
lesson was learned.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 12, 2014)

dux said:


> Had a similar incident with a neighbors dog. That schnauser cost me $1225. To my dog it was a rabbit or raccoon ....
> lesson was learned.


Good thing he wasn't put down. If neighbor was a dick could easily happen.


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 12, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Good thing he wasn't put down. If neighbor was a dick could easily happen.


so true.


----------



## herbose (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 13, 2014)

herbose said:


>


Funny. Van Jones thought the photoshopped Fox pic was real.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## gabechihua (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 14, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> [/QUO


I feel this strange feeling as if my Bro's had stuck a shovel in my back over a Bear Post.It was a little gay now that I have sobered up and It wont do any good to delete it now.....


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## gabechihua (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 15, 2014)

Dayyuuummmm!!!!


----------



## BigBudE (Aug 15, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> View attachment 3229332


Lol. I have horses and seen that and still is fucked up to see.


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 15, 2014)

BigBudE said:


> Lol. I have horses and seen that and still is fucked up to see.


me too. The first time the vet pulled out that looooong assed glove I knew it wasn't going to be good. LOL Our horse had colic and he had to reach into his ass and re arrange his gut. Not pretty. I thought the little guy was going to disappear arm first.


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Aug 15, 2014)

can sum1 tell me what SNWS stands for , its been doin my head in ?


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 15, 2014)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> can sum1 tell me what SNWS stands for , its been doin my head in ?


I always thought it was Super Not Work Safe


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Aug 15, 2014)

i thought it was some not welcome sights


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 15, 2014)

Somewhat not safe for work...



?


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 15, 2014)

Serenading Nude While Stroking....

Which, ironically enough, is considered by Some Not Work Safe.

IOW, don't open this thread at work. If you do, you've been warned.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 15, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Serenading Nude While Stroking....
> 
> Which, ironically enough, is considered by Some Not Work Safe.
> 
> IOW, don't open this thread at work. If you do, you've been warned.



Basically this:


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 15, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Basically this:
> 
> View attachment 3229626



YES. THIS ^^^^^

AND EXTRA HOTTTT POINTS: THEY SING AND THEY DO IT WELL!!!!!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 15, 2014)

O


bu$hleaguer said:


> Basically this:
> 
> View attachment 3229626


oooh lunch


----------



## Jer La Mota (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 15, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


>


OWWW!


----------



## 2paranoid (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## gabechihua (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## BigBudE (Aug 18, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> me too. The first time the vet pulled out that looooong assed glove I knew it wasn't going to be good. LOL Our horse had colic and he had to reach into his ass and re arrange his gut. Not pretty. I thought the little guy was going to disappear arm first.


when our baby thoroughbred (race horse) was born the mom was against the wall so the baby wasn't coming out past barley an ankle showing, so I had to cut the birth sack and pull the baby out while the whole time trying to avoid flying kicks coming from the mom. By the time the babe was out i was covered in bloody placenta and horse cooter blood. I think i looked more bloody than the new born colt. I puked for an hour. 
Next day the vet came out and my dad told him i got horse placenta all over my face and the vet got a serious look on his face and said i'll get some disease that will make my balls swell up to the size of grapefruits and possibly explode. So all that day i was constantly checking my balls. I looked it up on the net and it turns out the vet and my dad were just fucking with me. fucking vet.lol


----------



## BigBudE (Aug 18, 2014)

Jer La Mota said:


>



wow, thats fucking awesome. dude can even play blackkeys with the pvc pipes. Glad to know im not the only one who has made (well tried) music with pvc pipes.
I bet the Mario Bros theme would sound bad ass on those.


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 18, 2014)

βUT THΣRΣ IS Δ CΣRTΔIΠ TRUTH IΠ IT


----------



## herbose (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Aug 19, 2014)

Defenseless graduates flee as planes bombard the stadium with hats.


----------



## herbose (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## Skuxx (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## yktind (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 21, 2014)

For those with kids and happy that school has restarted...


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 21, 2014)

Oriental balls:


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 22, 2014)

\m/(◣_◢)\m/


----------



## yktind (Aug 22, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Oriental balls:
> 
> View attachment 3234928
> 
> ...


I just can't stop watching


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 22, 2014)

Now England is off the travel list.


----------



## tytheguy111 (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 22, 2014)

at first it began with jokes
offensive jokes
they tied me to railings and tried to force me to eat bacon
they set my trousers on fire
i couldn't carry on

5.22s





the funny side of hate crimes ^^


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## 2paranoid (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## 2paranoid (Aug 24, 2014)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 3236411
> 
> View attachment 3236412


holy shiiiiiit hahaha poor dude never had a chance that wave at em up


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Aug 26, 2014)

How they prevent people from urinating in public in the Czech Republic.


----------



## herbose (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Aug 26, 2014)

The *REAL Mr Smooth.*


----------



## herbose (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Aug 26, 2014)

I find this very helpful when I forget what Diet Pepsi looks like.


----------



## herbose (Aug 26, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> *BOOM!!!*


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 29, 2014)

​


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 29, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> View attachment 3241359​


bahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## herbose (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Aug 30, 2014)

This guy ran to his car because someone told his his tires got slashed.


----------



## herbose (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Aug 30, 2014)

In the repair shop waiting room. A bad sign.


----------



## 2paranoid (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Skuxx (Aug 30, 2014)

Winter Woman said:


> Now England is off the travel list.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 31, 2014)

Jer La Mota said:


>


I tried that with butter didn't work as well. Just started shooting and eating them. When I was living at the lakes I wanted to try this squirrel launcher and have it aiming out into the lake. Would be cool if a big pike snatched one.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 31, 2014)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 3243225
> 
> View attachment 3243226
> 
> View attachment 3243227


Second one is a archer fish, can buy them at some pet stores.


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 1, 2014)

Skuxx said:


>


Damn you! I've been thinking about this one for days now.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Sep 1, 2014)

Ice Bucket Challenge by Edvard Munch


----------



## herbose (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Sep 1, 2014)

*When you're in Romania.....*

*




*


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 1, 2014)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 3243225
> 
> View attachment 3243226
> 
> View attachment 3243227


epic gif's, that hamster one cracked me up.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 1, 2014)

Winter Woman said:


> Damn you! I've been thinking about this one for days now.


I know one thing that woman will never hear from me...Can I have a blow job?


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 1, 2014)

This makes me laugh


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 1, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> This makes me laughView attachment 3243890


To low center of gravity. The guy never had a chance to to catch.


----------



## herbose (Sep 2, 2014)

*Cool dad.*


----------



## Yessica... (Sep 2, 2014)

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/80813172/

Booo - I can't get the video up - but it's the dude that chases a laser pointer like a cat. bahahahahahaha oh CRACK.


----------



## herbose (Sep 2, 2014)

Does the statement, "We've always done it that way" ring any bells...?

US standard railroad gauge (distance between the rails) is 4 feet, 8.5
inches. That's an exceedingly odd number

Why was that gauge used? Because that's the way they built them in England,
and English expatriates built the US Railroads.

Why did the English build them like that? Because the first rail lines were
built by the same people who built the pre-railroad tramways, and that's
the gauge they used.

Why did "they" use that gauge then? Because the people who built the
tramways used the same jigs and tools that they used for building wagons,
which used that wheel spacing.

Okay! Why did the wagons have that particular odd wheel spacing? Well, if
they tried to use any other spacing, the wagon wheels would break on some of
the old, long distance roads in England, because that's the spacing of the
wheel ruts.

So who built those old rutted roads? Imperial Rome built the first long
distance roads in Europe (and England) for their legions. The roads have
been used ever since.

And the ruts in the roads? Roman war chariots formed the initial ruts,
which everyone else had to match for fear of destroying their wagon wheels.
Since the chariots were made for Imperial Rome, they were all alike in the
matter of wheel spacing.

The United States standard railroad gauge of 4 feet, 8.5 inches is derived
from the original specifications for an Imperial Roman war chariot. And
bureaucracies live forever.

So the next time you are handed a spec and told we have always done it that
way and wonder what horse's ass came up with that, you may be exactly right,
because the Imperial Roman war chariots were made just wide enough to
accommodate the back ends of two war horses.

Now the twist to the story...

When you see a space shuttle sitting on its launch pad, there are two big
booster rockets attached to the sides of the main fuel tank. These are
solid rocket boosters, or SRBs. The SRBs are made by Thiokol at their
factory in Utah. The engineers who designed the SRBs would have preferred
to make them a bit fatter, but the SRBs had to be shipped by train from the
factory to the launch site.

The railroad line from the factory happens to run through a tunnel in the
mountains. The SRBs had to fit through that tunnel. The tunnel is slightly
wider than the railroad track, and the railroad track, as you now know, is
about as wide as two horses' behinds.

So, a major space shuttle design feature of what is arguably the world’s most
advanced transportation system was determined over two thousand years ago by
the width of a horse's ass!

And you thought being a horse's ass wasn't important!!


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 2, 2014)

herbose said:


> *Cool dad.*


Lol whatever.... she would recognize the mickey mouses and the disney word at the bottom and put it together... If not, then she's gonna have real trouble in school


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 3, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> Lol whatever.... she would recognize the mickey mouses and the disney word at the bottom and put it together... If not, then she's gonna have real trouble in school


True dat


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## randybishop (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## bu$hleaguer (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## Skuxx (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2014)

Skuxx said:


>


The chick would get it!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 4, 2014)

I can only imagine what the guy backing up is thinking.


----------



## yktind (Sep 4, 2014)

That Awkward Moment when...


----------



## yktind (Sep 4, 2014)

Special Effects Student with to much time, lol:


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 4, 2014)

that's one reason I raise German Shepherds.


cof


----------



## herbose (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Sep 5, 2014)

"Shit.....should have left the weed in the car!"


----------



## herbose (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Sep 6, 2014)

I can understand why they're sick and tired of this dog.


----------



## herbose (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 7, 2014)

I wonder what those bottles smell like.


----------



## randybishop (Sep 8, 2014)

Song that makes me LOL, *classic X-rated 1980 rap from BLOWFLY*


----------



## yktind (Sep 8, 2014)

herbose said:


>


Hahahaha, Awesome


----------



## bestbuds09 (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## bestbuds09 (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 9, 2014)

bestbuds09 said:


>



and then the dog rips both of their entrails out...


----------



## Texas(THC) (Sep 10, 2014)

fuckin obama


----------



## herbose (Sep 10, 2014)

I saw this in Hong Kong Airport yesterday, makes a lot of sense, potty training by demonstration rather than explanation.


----------



## herbose (Sep 10, 2014)

An old man walks into the barbershop for a shave and a haircut.

He tells the old barber he can't get all his whiskers off because his cheeks are wrinkled from age.

The barber gets a little wooden ball from a cup on the shelf and tells him to put it inside his cheek to spread out the skin.

When he's finished, the old man tells the barber that was the cleanest shave he's had in years

but he wanted to know what would have happened if he had swallowed that little ball.
The old barber replied "You'd just bring it back tomorrow like everyone else does


----------



## yktind (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## bu$hleaguer (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## Skuxx (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll take the stairs!


----------



## herbose (Sep 13, 2014)

What's the difference between a Slut and a Bitch?





A slut sleeps with anyone, a Bitch sleeps with anyone but YOU!


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 13, 2014)

herbose said:


> What's the difference between a Slut and a Bitch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my dad used to tell me that one all the time as a toddler. good times.


----------



## herbose (Sep 13, 2014)

Not very funny......but thought provoking.....


----------



## herbose (Sep 13, 2014)

Emailed his Chinese parents "I got into Yale", they were overjoyed!


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 14, 2014)

A Gator's fan


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## Skuxx (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## yktind (Sep 16, 2014)

The new care bear


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 16, 2014)

*THESE ARE ENTRIES TO A WASHINGTONPOST
COMPETITION ASKING FOR A TWO-LINE
RHYME WITH THE MOST ROMANTICFIRST LINE,
AND THE LEAST ROMANTIC SECOND LINE:*


My darling, my lover, my beautiful wife:
Marrying you has screwed up my life.


I see your face when I am dreaming.
That's why I always wake up screaming.


Kind, intelligent, loving and hot;
This describes everything you are not.


Roses are red, violets are blue, sugar is sweet, and so are you.
But the roses are wilting, the violets are dead, the sugar bowl's
empty, and so is your head.


I want to feel your sweet embrace;
But don't take that paper bag off your face.


I love your smile, your face, and your eyes.
Damn, I'm good at telling lies!


My love, you take my breath away.
What have you stepped in to smell this way?


What inspired this amorous rhyme?
Two parts vodka, one part lime.​


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 17, 2014)

herbose said:


> Not very funny......but thought provoking.....


Kill yourself.


----------



## Yessica... (Sep 17, 2014)

Winter Woman said:


> I wonder what those bottles smell like.


This is fucking SWEET!


----------



## james2500 (Sep 17, 2014)

herbose said:


> Not very funny......but thought provoking.....
> 
> TLDR


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 17, 2014)

Oldies but goodies


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 17, 2014)

when I saw this I thought of your great love....

 
*Are spiders getting bigger? Warm summer has caused arachnids to grow larger, say experts *

Experts say large house spiders (shown) will head into UK homes. Professor Hart of the University of Gloucestershire said the mild summer meant more prey was available than usual.


cof


----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 18, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> when I saw this I thought of your great love....
> 
> 
> *Are spiders getting bigger? Warm summer has caused arachnids to grow larger, say experts *
> ...


OMG! And I live is FLA the land of humid heat! I hate spiders. I mean I really hate spiders.


----------



## Trousers (Sep 18, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Kill yourself.



shorten your sig, post a picture, then kill yourself


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 18, 2014)

Winter Woman said:


> OMG! And I live is FLA the land of humid heat! I hate spiders. I mean I really hate spiders.


I'm in florida too, and a few days ago I woke up with a huge wolf spider crawling on my head... can't even be safe in my own bed


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 19, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> I'm in florida too, and a few days ago I woke up with a huge wolf spider crawling on my head... can't even be safe in my own bed


WTF!!!!!!!!!!! I saw a split in my screen on the lanai and now I wonder what has made it inside house? Last night I saw a chameleon being chased by the cat so if they got in, so did the spiders? OH MY. Now I'll have to clean this house from stem to stern. Shit.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 19, 2014)

clean doesn't matter. you probably need to call an exterminator.


cof


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 19, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> I'm in florida too, and a few days ago I woke up with a huge wolf spider crawling on my head... can't even be safe in my own bed



This fell onto my pillow the other night... It was loud enough to wake me up.

Scared the shit out of me, because I wasn't sure why I woke up so freaked out, then I felt it crawling over my body.

Heebie jeebies



Sent from my Nexus 5 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 19, 2014)

Suck It Up....I Live in a Jungle.Cotton Mouth's and Alligator's but I think The Mosquito's killed all of the Spider's and Squirrells(sic)..


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 19, 2014)

hydrotech364 said:


> Suck It Up....I Live in a Jungle.Cotton Mouth's and Alligator's but I think The Mosquito's killed all of the Spider's and Squirrells(sic)..


But at least you have air conditioning. You do, don't you?


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 19, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> clean doesn't matter. you probably need to call an exterminator.
> 
> 
> cof


I know but it makes me feel better.


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 19, 2014)

Talk about 9 lives.


----------



## Trousers (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 21, 2014)

There was a young sailor named Bates
Who danced the fandango on skates.
But a fall on his cutlass
Has rendered him nutless,
And practically useless on dates.


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 21, 2014)

Oh yeah, I can see him being brought home to meet mom and dad.


----------



## PetFlora (Sep 22, 2014)

^^ What if he is the dad?


----------



## yktind (Sep 22, 2014)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 3258532
> 
> View attachment 3258533
> 
> ...


The mouse is the best, lol!!


----------



## herbose (Sep 22, 2014)

Winter Woman said:


> WTF!!!!!!!!!!! I saw a split in my screen on the lanai and now I wonder what has made it inside house? Last night I saw a chameleon being chased by the cat so if they got in, so did the spiders? OH MY. Now I'll have to clean this house from stem to stern. Shit.


Don't like spiders? Get one of these to move in, they eat spiders. This guy has taken up residence in my house in Thailand. No more spiders.


----------



## Sativied (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Sep 22, 2014)

Sativied said:


>


I like your sig, Uncle Ben was my mentor years ago when I was in the trade. No bullshit and he really knows what he's talking about.


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 22, 2014)

PetFlora said:


> ^^ What if he is the dad?


omg, that hadn't even crossed my mind.


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 22, 2014)

herbose said:


> Don't like spiders? Get one of these to move in, they eat spiders. This guy has taken up residence in my house in Thailand. No more spiders.


I could handle that way more than a spider. I wonder which would win the cat or the lizard.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Sep 22, 2014)

So Sven & Ole are out deer hunting and Ole shoots a nice doe. Sven, being kind of squeamish about gutting deer decides he has to take a shit. He wanders off into the woods and finds a nice log to hang his backside over. Then he falls asleep.

Ole mean while has finished with the deer and goes looking for Sven. He finds him sitting on the log sleeping with his knickers around his ankles and gets an idea. He runs back and gets the “gut pile” from the doe and puts it on the ground under Sven’s ass.

A few minutes later while Ole is dragging the doe back to the shack he hears a commotion from the woods where Sven is:

“Oh No!!!!! Nooooooooooooooooo!!!!” 

Being a good friend Ole runs back to Sven and asks him what the matter is.

Sven replies: “I was taking a shit and I fell asleep. When I woke up I looked behind me and saw that I had shit my guts out!”

Ole: Are you going to be o.k.?

Sven: Ya, I found a stick and got most of them back in……………


----------



## yktind (Sep 23, 2014)

Shit he's passed out! .... I got it, don't worry.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 23, 2014)

БЦILΓ-IИ SΞLF DΞSΓЯЦCΓ


----------



## yktind (Sep 23, 2014)

Awwww, comas.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 27, 2014)

Tonight I intend on being like that kitten. There will be no driving tonight. Why, oh, why do I enjoy smokin' and brownies so much? Well, I do enjoy the slow morning wake up the next day too.


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Skuxx (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Indagrow (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 29, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> View attachment 3263881


RFLMAO! ewwwwww to the 10th power. He should get it pierced toward the top


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 29, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> View attachment 3263881


I'd like to send that to my brother but somehow it doesn't quite feel right. Even with it being his neck.


----------



## yktind (Sep 30, 2014)

Nom Nom Nom noooommmmm, zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## yktind (Oct 1, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3265200


I still would


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 1, 2014)

yktind said:


> I still would


But where would it go?


----------



## Iloveskywalkerog (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## PetFlora (Oct 2, 2014)

yktind said:


> I still would



Too bad if they are conjoined at both the 2 and 3 holes

Man cannot live on BJs alone

well, some men

Be weird if one gave good head and the other didn't


----------



## Yessica... (Oct 2, 2014)

PetFlora said:


> Be weird if one gave good head and the other didn't


Make one of them get fat - she will give the better BJ. It's science.


----------



## greenlikemoney (Oct 2, 2014)

PetFlora said:


> Be weird if one gave good head and the other didn't


Now that's funny right there.


----------



## PetFlora (Oct 2, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Make one of them get fat - she will give the better BJ. It's science.



I can honestly say lots of slim women give great head

I can't speak for fat chicks, but...

What does riding a moped and having sex with a fat chick have in common?

They're both a lot of fun so long as no one sees you


----------



## Yessica... (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Yessica... (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## yktind (Oct 2, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> But where would it go?


lol I still see two mouths and 4 hands and 2 feet. We could get a little crazy 



PetFlora said:


> Too bad if they are conjoined at both the 2 and 3 holes
> 
> Man cannot live on BJs alone
> 
> ...


hahaha, Turn around I want your sister.


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 3, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> View attachment 3266029


OWWWW


----------



## herbose (Oct 4, 2014)

You bastards!


----------



## herbose (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 5, 2014)

PetFlora said:


> Too bad if they are conjoined at both the 2 and 3 holes
> 
> Man cannot live on BJs alone
> 
> ...


They Gotta Poop From Somewhere lol.


----------



## guod (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## yktind (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## Skuxx (Oct 8, 2014)

herbose said:


>


Fuck yeah! Sign me up


----------



## yktind (Oct 8, 2014)

Damnit Yvonne, lol


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 8, 2014)

I might actually doggie nap that little thing.


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## Skuxx (Oct 8, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


sissy, that's me when they find my midget amputee porn


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 9, 2014)

herbose said:


>



You Found My Add Herbose...


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Oct 9, 2014)

I know what I'm having for lunch


----------



## dangledo (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 9, 2014)

another casualty of the war on drugs. The 500 and 1000 dollar bill


----------



## herbose (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Oct 9, 2014)

hydrotech364 said:


> You Found My Add Herbose...


Yeah, but the phone number is not working.


----------



## herbose (Oct 9, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> sissy, that's me when they find my midget amputee porn


Post links.


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 9, 2014)

Aw man, I want one of these.


----------



## Jer La Mota (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Jer La Mota (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 12, 2014)

> You're An EXTREME Redneck When...
>
> 1 You let your 14-year-old daughter smoke at the dinner table in front
> of her kids.
> 2 The Blue Book value of your truck goes up and down depending on how
> much gas is in it.
>
> 3 You've been married three times and still have the same in-laws.
> 4 You think a woman who is out of your league bowls on a different night.
>
> 5 You wonder how service stations keep their rest-rooms so clean.
> 6 Someone in your family died right after saying, 'Hey, guys, watch this.'
>
> 7 You think Dom Perignon is a Mafia leader.
> 8 Your wife's hairdo was once ruined by a ceiling fan.
>
> 9 Your junior prom offered day care.
> 10. You think the last words of the Star-Spangled Banner are
> 'Gentlemen, start your engines. '
>
> 11. You lit a match in the bathroom and your house exploded right off
> its wheels.
> 12. The Halloween pumpkin on your porch has more teeth than your spouse.
>
> 13. You have to go outside to get something from the fridge.
> 14. One of your kids was born on a pool table.
>
> 15. You need one more hole punched in your card to get a freebie at
> the House of Tattoos.
> 16. You can't get married to your sweetheart because there's a law against it.
>
> 17. You think loading the dishwasher means getting your wife drunk.
>
> NOW Y'ALL HAVE A GOOD DAY


cof


----------



## yktind (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## TheHermit (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## Skuxx (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 14, 2014)

Skuxx said:


>


Winter Woman is going to love this...I would of used a torch and laughed like an insane person using it.


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 14, 2014)

Those look like daddy long legs, not spiders but actually insects. I know I know, creepy all the same, but they don't bite at least.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 15, 2014)

MΛY ƬĤƐ ĿĪƓĤƬ SĤĪИƐ ƱṖ♡И Y♡Ʊ.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 15, 2014)

Skuxx said:


>


Looks like daddy long legs. Is so they are harmless. Fangs are to small to bite you. More beneficial than anything. Cool pic.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 15, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Looks like daddy long legs. Is so they are harmless. Fangs are to small to bite you. More beneficial than anything. Cool pic.


I remember playing with daddy long legs when I was a kid. One or two, not a problem....that many? Time to bring out the napalm. My issue with spiders is in how they move and how fast they can move. I have seen some military DARPA prototype robots that look and move like giant spiders, and they are fast.


----------



## yktind (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 15, 2014)

Skuxx said:


>


WTF!!! There are thousands of them. I noticed he didn't use his hand to move that stuff. Oh man, you guys are ruining the outdoor experience for me.


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 15, 2014)

Dirty Harry said:


> Winter Woman is going to love this...I would of used a torch and laughed like an insane person using it.


Let's burn the forest down that should get rid of them. I know tonight when I go to bed I'll think of all those 'insects'


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 15, 2014)

hydrotech364 said:


> MΛY ƬĤƐ ĿĪƓĤƬ SĤĪИƐ ƱṖ♡И Y♡Ʊ.


Is that what I think it is? Good job.


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 15, 2014)

Dirty Harry said:


> I remember playing with daddy long legs when I was a kid. One or two, not a problem....that many? Time to bring out the napalm. My issue with spiders is in how they move and how fast they can move. I have seen some military DARPA prototype robots that look and move like giant spiders, and they are fast.


Now that would be too creepy for me to tolerate.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 15, 2014)

Winter Woman

there's hope.....
Woman who was terrified of spiders for 50 years finally overcomes her fear in an HOUR on live TV 

Donna Rees told This Morning she dragged strangers into the house to remove the creatures and even ran into the street in her nightwear after discovering one.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2794296/woman-terrified-spiders-50-years-finally-overcomes-fear-hour-live-tv.html


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 15, 2014)

....and for you Mozart fans







cof


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 15, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> ....and for you Mozart fans
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can only say this...TITTY FUCK!!


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 16, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> Winter Woman
> 
> there's hope.....
> Woman who was terrified of spiders for 50 years finally overcomes her fear in an HOUR on live TV
> ...


There us absolutely no [email protected]#king way I would put my arm in a fish tank with the spider before or after 'treatment'. I bet if the spider had run up her arm she would have been frantic.


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 16, 2014)

Winter Woman said:


> There us absolutely no [email protected]#king way I would put my arm in a fish tank with the spider before or after 'treatment'. I bet if the spider had run up her arm she would have been frantic.


I hear you Winter woman I need this therapy with snakes. I'm afraid of them and I garden so it's only a matter of time. I did hold a huge boa around my neck, but I'm more scared of the little darty garden snakes. I'm afraid (irrational I know) they're going to run up my pant leg. Stupid yes, but can't shake the fear ewwww.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 16, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> I hear you *April*. I need this therapy with snakes. I'm afraid of them and I garden so it's only a matter of time. I did hold a huge boa around my neck, but I'm more scared of the little darty garden snakes. I'm afraid (irrational I know) they're going to run up my pant leg. Stupid yes, but can't shake the fear ewwww.


Winter Woman*


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 16, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Winter Woman*


Oh Geez! you're right! 

Fixed it, thank you.


----------



## yktind (Oct 16, 2014)

Hottest bag on the market:


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 16, 2014)

yktind said:


> Hottest bag on the market:


Looks a bit to large and loose for my taste.


----------



## yktind (Oct 16, 2014)

Dirty Harry said:


> Looks a bit to large and loose for my taste.


Like a hot dog in a hallway


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Oct 17, 2014)

...........


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 17, 2014)

SOOOO TRUE


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up. I couldn't get it to download so I deleted it.


cof


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 17, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> View attachment 3275122 View attachment 3275123 View attachment 3275124
> 
> ...........


Well, at least now she'll never have to ask someone else if her butt looks big in these jeans...


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Oct 17, 2014)

LOL fat with a PH ... @Hookabelly but she fell the way off. Kanye killed it


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 17, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> LOL fat with a PH ... @Hookabelly but she fell the way off. Kanye killed it


Holy crap I didn't even recognize her. It's a Kardashian?? Gives new meaning to the word gunt.


----------



## ebgood (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Skuxx (Oct 17, 2014)

Walter Black


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Oct 17, 2014)

^^^


----------



## herbose (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Oct 18, 2014)

Meanwhile, in Utah?


----------



## herbose (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## PetFlora (Oct 19, 2014)

herbose said:


>


He'd be dead if he did. The females eat the males after impregnation


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 19, 2014)

he's missing his head.


cof


----------



## dangledo (Oct 19, 2014)

PetFlora said:


> He'd be dead if he did. The females eat the males after impregnation


----------



## herbose (Oct 19, 2014)

PetFlora said:


> He'd be dead if he did. The females eat the males after impregnation


That's the point of the joke, his head has been bitten off.


----------



## herbose (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Oct 19, 2014)

Actual job application.


----------



## herbose (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## tytheguy111 (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 19, 2014)

God this is still funny and its for real. *meant to be said like the dude*


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 19, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> he's missing his head.
> 
> 
> cof


I didn't notice that LOL No wonder… I get it now.


----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 19, 2014)

Big P said:


>


Cruise ships go here, and I think G bay too, even more evil doers.


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 19, 2014)

dang you quoted a pic 5 years old lol


----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 19, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> dang you quoted a pic 5 years old lol


Your user name reminds me of a friends young daughter.
She calls skunks, kunks.
I told her mother you know why they call them kunks?
Because when you run them over they go kunk kunk.


----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 19, 2014)

TwistItUp said:


> Your user name reminds me of a friends young daughter.
> She calls skunks, kunks.
> I told her mother you know why they call them kunks?
> Because when you run them over they go kunk kunk.


Actually that was like 5 years ago too, haha.


----------



## PetFlora (Oct 20, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> he's missing his head.
> 
> 
> cof


Not my idea of getting head


----------



## yktind (Oct 20, 2014)

PetFlora said:


> He'd be dead if he did. The females eat the males after impregnation


Lol


curious old fart said:


> he's missing his head.
> 
> 
> cof


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 21, 2014)

Saw this at a flee market thought it was hilarious 

 
And yeah I know my thumb nail is dirty, I was sitting on it on the ride over


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 21, 2014)

Douchebag's...


----------



## herbose (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Oct 22, 2014)

*Anyone see the new Back To The Future trailer?





*


----------



## herbose (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Oct 23, 2014)

*Real Life Cybersex*

Wellhung: Hello, Sweetheart. What do you look like?

Sweetheart: I am wearing a red silk blouse and a miniskirt and high heels.

My measurements are 36-24-36. I work out every day. I'm toned and perfect.

What do you look like?

Wellhung: I'm 6'3" and about 250 pounds.

I wear glasses and I have on a pair of blue sweatpants I just bought at Walmart.

I am also wearing a T-shirt with a few spots of barbecue sauce on it from dinner - it smells a little funny.

Sweetheart: I want you.

Would you like to screw me?

Wellhung: OK.

Sweetheart: We're in my bedroom.

There's soft music playing on the stereo and candles on my dresser and night table.

I'm looking up into your eyes, smiling.

My hand works its down to your crotch and begins to fondle your huge, swelling bulge.

Wellhung: I'm gulping. I'm beginning to sweat.

Sweetheart: I'm pulling up your shirt and kissing your chest.

Wellhung: Now I'm unbuttoning your blouse.

My hands are trembling.

Sweetheart: I'm moaning softly.

Wellhung: I'm taking hold of your blouse and sliding it off slowly.

Sweetheart: I'm throwing my head back in pleasure.

The cool silk slides off my warm skin. I

'm rubbing your bulge faster, pulling and rubbing.

Wellhung: My hand suddenly jerks spastically and I accidently rip a hole in your blouse. I'm sorry.

Sweetheart: That's OK, it wasn't really too expensive.

Wellhung: I'll pay for it.

Sweetheart: Don't worry about it. I'm wearing a lacy black bra.

My soft breasts are rising and falling, rising and falling, as I breath harder and harder.

Wellhung: I'm fumbling with the clasp on your bra.

I think it's stuck.

Do you have any scissors?

Sweetheart: I take your hand and kiss it softly.

I'm reaching back and undoing the clasp.

The bra slides off my body. The air caresses my breasts.

My nipples are erect for you.

Wellhung: How did you do that?

I'm picking up the bra and inspecting the clasp.

Sweetheart: I'm arching my back.

Oh baby. I just want to feel your tongue all over me.

Wellhung: I'm dropping the bra.

Now I'm licking your, you know, breasts.

They're neat!

Sweetheart: I'm running my fingers through your hair.

Now I'm nibbling your ear.

Wellhung: I suddenly sneeze.

Your breasts are covered with spit.

Sweetheart: What?

Wellhung: I'm so sorry. Really.

Sweetheart: I'm wiping your spit off my breasts with the remains of my blouse.

Wellhung: I'm taking the sopping wet blouse from you.

I drop it with a plop.

Sweetheart: OK. I'm pulling your sweatpants down and rubbing your hard tool.

Wellhung: I'm screaming like a woman.

Your hands are cold! Yeeee!

Sweetheart: I'm pulling up my miniskirt.

Take off my panties.

Wellhung: I'm pulling off your panties.

My tongue is going all over, in and out, nibbling on your ... umm ... wait a minute.

Sweetheart: What's the matter?

Wellhung: I've got a pubic hair caught in my throat.

I'm choking.

Sweetheart: Are you OK?

Wellhung: I'm having a coughing fit. I'm turning all red.

Sweetheart: Can I help?

Wellhung: I'm running to the kitchen, choking wildly.

I'm fumbling through the cabinets, looking for a cup.

Where do you keep your cups?

Sweetheart: In the cabinet to the right of the sink.

Wellhung: I'm drinking a cup of water.

There, that's better.

Sweetheart: Come back to me, lover.

Wellhung: I'm washing the cup now.

Sweetheart: I'm on the bed, aching for you.

Wellhung: I'm drying the cup.

Now I'm putting it back in the cabinet.

And now I'm walking back to the bedroom.

Wait, it's dark. I'm lost.

Where's the bedroom.

Sweetheart: Last door on the left at the end of the hall.

Wellhung: I found it.

Sweetheart: I'm tugging off your pants.

I'm moaning. I want you so badly.

Wellhung: Me too.

Sweetheart: Your pants are off.

I kiss you passionately - our naked bodies pressing against each other.

Wellhung: Your face is pushing my glasses into my face. It hurts.

Sweetheart: Why don't you take off you glasses?

Wellhung: OK, but I can't see very well without them.

I place the glasses on the night table.

Sweetheart: I'm bending over the bed.

Give it to me, baby!

Wellhung: I have to pee.

I'm fumbling my way blindly across the room and toward the bathroom.

Sweetheart: Hurry back, lover.

Wellhung: I find the bathroom. I

t's dark.

I'm feeling around for the toilet.

I lift the lid.

Sweetheart: I'm waiting eagerly for your return.

Wellhung: I'm done going.

I'm feeling around for the flush handle, but I can't find it.

Uh-oh!

Sweetheart: What's the matter now?

Wellhung: I've realized that I've peed into your laundry hamper.

Sorry again.

I'm walking back to the bedroom now, blindly feeling my way.

Sweetheart: Mmm, yes. Come on.

Wellhung: OK, now I'm going to put my ... you know ... thing ... in your ... you know ... woman's thing.

Sweetheart: Yes! Do it, baby! Do it!

Wellhung: I'm touching your smooth butt. It feels so nice.

I kiss your neck. Umm, I'm having a little trouble here.

Sweetheart: I'm moving my ass back and forth, moaning.

I can't stand it another second! Slide it in! Screw me now!

Wellhung: I'm flaccid.

Sweetheart: What?

Wellhung: I'm limp.

I can't sustain an erection.

Sweetheart: I'm standing up and turning around, an incredulous look on my face.

Wellhung: I'm shrugging with a sad look on my face, my weiner all floppy.

I'm going to get my glasses and see what's wrong.

Sweetheart: No, never mind.

I'm getting dressed. I'm putting on my underwear.

Now I'm putting on my wet, nasty blouse.

Wellhung: No wait! Now I'm squinting, trying to find the night table.

I'm feeling along the dresser, knocking over cans of hair spray, picture frames and your candles.

Sweetheart: I'm buttoning my blouse.

Now I'm putting on my shoes.

Wellhung: I've found my glasses. I'm putting them on.

My God! One of your candles fell on the curtain.

The curtain is on fire! I'm pointing at it, a shocked look on my face.

Sweetheart: Go to hell. I'm logging off, you loser!

Wellhung: Now the carpet is on fire!

Oh noooo!


----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 23, 2014)

A blonde, brunette and redhead were smoking cigarettes one afternoon. The blonde had Camels, redhead had Marlboros, and the brunette had Kools.It began to pour down raining, so the redhead and brunette both pull out condoms and put them on their cigarettes. The blonde asks, “What are you doing?” and they reply, “We’re saving it for later.” Impressed, and in a hurry, the blonde goes to the nearest store and asks for a condom. The clerk says “What size: small, medium, or large?” She answers, “I don’t know, one to fit a camel?”


----------



## Trousers (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 24, 2014)

*1. The “Garden Party Mambo”*






*2. The “Formal Thug On A Mission”*






*3. “Grandma’s Winter Wonderland”*






*4. The “Lazy Sunday Surprise”*






*5. “Snappy Smile Brigade”*






*6. “Jump On It”*






*7. The “Step Back & Watch Me Groove”*






*8. The “Churning Wave Adventure”*






*9. The “Saucy Butterfly”*






*10. The “Proud As A Peacock”*






*11. The “Tom Jones”*






*12. The “I Can’t Control My Sexuality, It Controls Me”*






*13. “Man In The Mirror”*






*14. The “Hole In One”*
*




*

*15. “Tuck and Roll”






16. And the “Too Sexy For My Cardigan”




*


----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 24, 2014)

herbose said:


>


----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 24, 2014)

That's one way to scare the crap out of someone.
http://www.boredpanda.com/glass-floor-bathroom-elevator-shaft/


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 24, 2014)

TwistItUp said:


> That's one way to scare the crap out of someone.
> http://www.boredpanda.com/glass-floor-bathroom-elevator-shaft/


That is one way to cure constipation.


----------



## ChingOwn (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 24, 2014)

Wtf Randy. Quit eating all those double cheese burgers.


----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 24, 2014)

Where's the beef?


----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 24, 2014)

http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/headlines/2014/01/man-allegedly-kills-stepdad-with-atomic-wedgie/
*Man Allegedly Kills Stepdad with ‘Atomic Wedgie’*


----------



## herbose (Oct 24, 2014)

A Priest was being honoured at his retirement dinner after 25 years in the parish.

A leading, local politician, who was also a member of the congregation, was chosen to make the presentation and to give a little speech at the dinner. 

However, he was delayed, so the Priest decided to say his own few words while they waited:

"I got my first impression of the parish from the first confession I heard here. I thought I had been assigned to a terrible place. The very first person who entered my confessional told me he had stolen a television set and, when questioned by the police, was able to lie his way out of it. He had stolen money from his parents; embezzled from his employer; had an affair with his boss's wife; had sex with his boss's 17 year old daughter on numerous occasions; had taken illegal drugs; had several homosexual affairs; was arrested several times for public nudity and gave VD to his sister-in-law. I was appalled that one person could do so many awful things.

'But as the days went on, I learned that my people were not all like that and I had, indeed, come to a fine parish full of good and loving people."

Just as the Priest finished his talk, the politician arrived full of apologies for being late. He immediately began to make the presentation and gave his talk:

"I'll never forget the first day our parish Priest arrived,"said the politician. "In fact, I had the honor of being the first person to go to him for confession."


----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 26, 2014)

fdd2blk said:


> View attachment 3280139


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 26, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## Skuxx (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 30, 2014)

I bet she thought she was going to get away with it, unseen, like the phantom shitter.







I'm not sure how well this pic will upload here, I just copy/paste the text below as well to make it easier to read it. Screen shot from a thread here, how to crap in the woods.







I too have a shit story to share that wasn't in the woods, although at the time I would have gladly preferred to shit in the woods with one of them yuppy shitters or a Y tree instead of what I had to deal with.
I once got elected by other family members as the only one who would accept the job, of hanging out at my uncles trailer waiting for the cable company to come fix his internet and TV connection, while he was at work. No one wanted to have to go over and wait there because his trailer is filthy, but someone had to be there to let the cable guy in. I made the mistake to take my laptop to watch movies and ended up throwing it away because I couldn't get the bugs out of it, ever since having taken it to his trailer I could see bugs crawling across the screen. That's just to give an idea how bad it is there. Anyway here is my story, so I'm sitting there watching a movie, feeling like bugs are crawling on me, itching, thinking WTF! Wondering why I didn't just wait in the car outside. And then it hits me, I have to take a shit. No way was I wanting to use his toilet which for some reason was supposed to be white but appeared to have never been cleaned and was brown all the way around. If the coloring alone and the thought of getting crabs or some other type of bug on me in addition to the itching I acquired from his couch wasn't bad enough. I then realize the lid isn't on the tank and there is no water in the tank. Not sure how I was supposed to flush it, and was holding it so long trying to refrain from using his bathroom. There was no option of holding it any longer. It appeared to be pull off a hover, or shit myself. I had to call him at work and ask how to use his toilet. He rambled on something about just take the coke can and put it in the hole then turn the valve on, remove the can to flush it. Bloody hell, I didn't even see bowl paper in sight, and even if I did I was too sketched out to have wanted to use any paper in his trailer out of fear of catching some disease, that there may not even be a cure for because the world might not have ever encountered before whatever bacteria may have been in there. I had to devise plan B. At this point I was getting creative and felt somewhat like MacGuyver. (Urban Dictionary - Full name Angus _Macgyver_. Part secret agent for government and phoenix foundation, part handyman, part mad scientist, part community service volunteer.) Yes indeed I felt like Anus MacGuyver. A secret agent for the government because there was most defiantly official dooty that had to be taken care of in the oval office, the porcelain oval that is. Part handy man fits the bill for this mission. I would have to agree with part mad scientist where this is headed. Part community service volunteer, well yeah that too, no one else would sac up and hang out at his place. After getting off the phone with him and not even seeing said coke can anywhere. I had to proceed with whatever I was going to devise for plan B. And there it was, I found it in the hallway. The cat box ;D I mean haha There was already so much cat dookie in there he might not even notice, and there was plenty of fresh litter still in the container to bury it, plus it was some fresh scent litter so that was a plus. I made the choice to go through with it. I was damn near about to pop a squat and drop a loaf right there, I looked in almost the identical position as the woman in the video, and right then the cable guy knocks on the door. I've never before had to retract such a fierce groundhog in my life, but it had to be done. I couldn't be caught brown handed by the cable guy. It was bad enough I had to explain that I didn't live there as I was nearly gagging from the smell in his trailer from his cats and whatever else funk was going on. I demanded to know how long it should take to make the repairs. All in all I should have just gone with plan C, say F this, pump a dump on his porch and leave.


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## yktind (Oct 31, 2014)

Skuxx said:


>


I love the time warner one!


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 31, 2014)

Winter Woman

How bad to you want to cure your phobia of spiders?

Man's crippling fear of spiders is 'removed' when surgeon CHOPS OUT part of his brain to treat seizures

Before the operation the man had to spray spiders with hairspray before hoovering them up. Now he can touch them and says he finds them 'fascinating', New Scientist reports.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2816066/Man-s-cripppling-fear-spiders-removed-surgeon-CHOPS-brain-treat-seizures.html

looks a little drastic to me


cof


----------



## perry420 (Oct 31, 2014)

love the Carl


----------



## perry420 (Oct 31, 2014)

ha found another


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 31, 2014)

perry420 said:


> ha found another


----------



## perry420 (Nov 1, 2014)

haha


----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 1, 2014)

Mr.Bean x lil Wayne


----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Garden Boss (Nov 1, 2014)

TwistItUp said:


> Mr.Bean x lil Wayne


----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 1, 2014)

hahaha


----------



## Trousers (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## bu$hleaguer (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 2, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> Winter Woman
> 
> How bad to you want to cure your phobia of spiders?
> 
> ...


Well... I think I'll just keep scanning all the corners looking for them sum a bitz (I heard it said that way recently).


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 2, 2014)

"so high right now"


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 2, 2014)

*CARP - Canadian Association of Retired People (almost)
Questions and Answers from CARP Forum
Q:Where can single men over the age of 60 find younger women who are interested in them?
A:Try a bookstore, under Fiction.
Q:What can a man do while his wife is going through menopause?
A:Keep busy. If you're handy with tools, you can finish the basement. When you're done, you will have a place to live.
Q:Someone has told me that menopause is mentioned in the bible... Is that true? 
Where can it be found?
A:Yes. Matthew 14:92: 
"And Mary rode Joseph's ass all the way to Egypt..."
Q:How can you increase the heart rate of your over-60 year-old husband?
A:Tell him you're pregnant.
Q:How can you avoid that terrible curse of the elderly wrinkles?
A:Take off your glasses.
Q:Seriously! What can I do for these crow's feet and all those wrinkles on my face?
A:Go braless. It will usually pull them out..
Q:Why should 60-plus year old people use valet parking?
A:Valets don't forget where they park your car.
Q:Is it common for 60-plus year olds to have problems with short term memory storage?
A:Storing memory is not a problem, Retrieving it is the problem.
Q:As people age, do they sleep more soundly?
A:Yes, but usually in the afternoon.
Q:Where should 60-plus year olds look for eye glasses?
A:On their foreheads.
Q:What is the most common remark made by 60-plus year olds when they enter antique stores?
A:"Gosh, I remember these!"


cof*


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## Sativied (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## guod (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## guod (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Nov 4, 2014)

*CARP - Canadian Association of Retired People (almost)
Questions and Answers from CARP Forum
Q:Where can single men over the age of 60 find younger women who are interested in them?
A:Try a bookstore, under Fiction.
Q:What can a man do while his wife is going through menopause?
A:Keep busy. If you're handy with tools, you can finish the basement. When you're done, you will have a place to live.
Q:Someone has told me that menopause is mentioned in the bible... Is that true? 
Where can it be found?
A:Yes. Matthew 14:92: 
"And Mary rode Joseph's ass all the way to Egypt..."
Q:How can you increase the heart rate of your over-60 year-old husband?
A:Tell him you're pregnant.
Q:How can you avoid that terrible curse of the elderly wrinkles?
A:Take off your glasses.
Q:Seriously! What can I do for these crow's feet and all those wrinkles on my face?
A:Go braless. It will usually pull them out..
Q:Why should 60-plus year old people use valet parking?
A:Valets don't forget where they park your car.
Q:Is it common for 60-plus year olds to have problems with short term memory storage?
A:Storing memory is not a problem, Retrieving it is the problem.
Q:As people age, do they sleep more soundly?
A:Yes, but usually in the afternoon.
Q:Where should 60-plus year olds look for eye glasses?
A:On their foreheads.
Q:What is the most common remark made by 60-plus year olds when they enter antique stores?
A:"Gosh, I remember these!"*


----------



## herbose (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Nov 4, 2014)

2 guys driving along a country road when they see a ramshackle, hand painted sign advertising an old (Native American) Indian with an amazing memory - can remember anything and everything. Curious, they drive down the dirt path and sure enough, there was a old, leathery-faced Indian sitting below a massive Oak tree. 



They park up, walk over and ask, "Are you the Indian with the great memory?" 



"Yes".



"Alright then, what did you have for breakfast on, um, say......12th of June 1937?". 



Without hesitation and in his flat, halting tone, Indian replies, "Eggs". 



The two men have a good laugh thinking sure, anyone can just say eggs, doesn't prove a thing. They drop $5.00 donation into the Indian's hat anyway, and carry on their journey. 

15 years on, same 2 guys are driving along the same country lane and see the same sign. Amazed, thinking the old fella would of bought the farm by now, they wheel down the path and sure enough, there's the same old boy, sitting below the massive Oak tree. 



Both guys get out, walk over and as they approach, one raises his palm in the traditional Indian greeting manner saying, "How". 



The old Indian looks up and says, "Scrambled".


----------



## herbose (Nov 4, 2014)

When NASA was preparing for the Apollo project, they did 
some training on a Navajo Indian reservation.
One day, a Navajo elder and his son were herding sheep and 
came across the space crew. The old man, who spoke only Navajo, 
asked a question which his son translated.
"What are these guys in the big suits doing?"
A member of the crew said they were practicing for their trip 
to the moon. The old man got all excited and asked if he could 
send a message to the moon with the astronauts.
Recognizing a promotional opportunity for the spin-doctors, 
the NASA folks found a tape recorder.
After the old man recorded his message, they asked the son 
to translate it. He refused.
So the NASA reps brought the tape to the reservation where 
the rest of the tribe listened and laughed but refused to 
translate the elder's message to the moon.
Finally, the NASA crew called in an official government 
translator. He reported that the moon message said, "Watch 
out for these guys; they have come to steal your land."


----------



## herbose (Nov 4, 2014)

A hungry man walks into a seedy cafe in Glasgow. He sits at the counter and notices a Jock with his arms folded, staring blankly at a bowl of chili. After ten minutes of just sitting there staring at it, the hungry man bravely asks: "If you don't want it, then do you mind if I have it? I'm absolutely famished. I haven't eaten all day."

The old Jock slowly turns his head toward the young man and says: "Nah, ye can gae ahead."

Eagerly, the young man reaches over and slides the bowl over to his place and starts spooning it in with delight. He gets nearly down to the bottom and then notices a dead mouse in the chili. The sight was so shocking that he immediately pukes up the chlli back into the bowl.

The old Jock says"Aye, that's as far as I got too."


----------



## herbose (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Nov 4, 2014)

Protester helps police install VLC player.


----------



## tuffles (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## tuffles (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## tuffles (Nov 5, 2014)

classic rave tracks


----------



## Jer La Mota (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Skuxx (Nov 5, 2014)

Jer La Mota said:


> View attachment 3287657


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## Garden Boss (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## a senile fungus (Nov 8, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


>



Ah man now you got that song stuck in my head...


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 9, 2014)

“I count him braver who overcomes his desires than him who overcomes his enemies.” 
― Aristotle


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 10, 2014)

hydrotech364 said:


> “I count him braver who overcomes his desires than him who overcomes his enemies.”
> ― Aristotle


Pics that make you jizz- Warning NSFW


----------



## yktind (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Nov 11, 2014)

Judge: Look here Mickey Mouse, I cannot grant you a divorce from Minnie.

Mickey (stunned): Why not?

Judge: I have reviewed all the information you gave the court, but i can't find any evidence at all to support the grounds that she is crazy.

Mickey (exasperated): Your honour! I didn't say she was crazy...
I said she was fucking Goofy!


----------



## insidagain (Nov 11, 2014)

Happy birthday!


----------



## herbose (Nov 11, 2014)

Every commentator, every game, every season.


----------



## herbose (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 11, 2014)

\m/(◣_◢)\m/


----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## insidagain (Nov 12, 2014)

Convicted man goes to prison. He's put in a cell with a very big black man. Black guy says...Weez is gonna be married, yo wanna ba da man or da wo-man? He thinks for a second and tells him...I want to be the man. Dats good he tells him, now get on over here and give yo wife a blow job.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Nov 12, 2014)

It gets as cold as fuck in Detroit, ya'll. This one goes out to my bitch, T-Baby. Hang in there sistah, yo goin ta makes it throo, lil boo.


----------



## herbose (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Nov 14, 2014)

*Google Maps has crashed!*
*




*


----------



## herbose (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## bu$hleaguer (Nov 14, 2014)

Trousers said:


>


Did that ho just shit her pants?!


----------



## Trousers (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## SOMEBEECH (Nov 14, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/proxy.php?image=http://i28.tinypic.com/rcob47.jpg&hash=09f7cea84958fd4e0d6a35f7e42266cd
if I can do this you are https://www.rollitup.org/proxy.php?image=http://i28.tinypic.com/rcob47.jpg&hash=09f7cea84958fd4e0d6a35f7e42266cdvery weak.....This was too,.....annieasy.


----------



## ebgood (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## ebgood (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Skuxx (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Cloud The Wizard (Nov 15, 2014)

Check these ones out


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## insidagain (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## insidagain (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 16, 2014)

“Only those who attempt the absurd can achieve the impossible.” ― Albert Einstein


----------



## herbose (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Nov 17, 2014)

lol high school sucked


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 19, 2014)

^ Uhh, how does this even happen. haha


----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## yktind (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## curious2garden (Nov 20, 2014)

Hydrotech364 said:


> View attachment 3297342
> 
> View attachment 3297343
> View attachment 3297344


+rep 
Stoner haiku!


----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 21, 2014)

TwistItUp said:


> ^ Uhh, how does this even happen. haha


----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## yktind (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 21, 2014)

(_̅_̅_̅(̲̲(̅_̅_̲̅м̲̅a̲̅я̲̅i̲̅j̲̅u̲̅a̲̅n̲̅a̲̅_̅_̅_̅()ڪے~ ...


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 21, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> +rep
> Stoner haiku!


I'm glad ya liked it You Sexy Beast.


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## yktind (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## yktind (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 24, 2014)

Anyone know the joke about a pickup line where you do something like bump into a woman and apologize then ask her what her name is. If she tells you her name you tell her your name and say your name is Barry. Then ask her what her last name is if she tells you then you tell her Oh well my last name is hard to say, here let me write it down for you. Then you write down the name Bury Mycoqnu and hand it to her. ;D I can't find anywhere how the joke is actually supposed to go but it was something like that.


----------



## Trousers (Nov 25, 2014)

You some how made a bad joke worse.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## perry420 (Nov 26, 2014)

What is wrong with you haha


----------



## betweentheseeds (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 27, 2014)

Trousers said:


>


hahaha, wtf! It looks like a perverted Papa smurf with a hard on about to get weird with Gargamel's daughter.







Another pic of Papa smurf with a hard on, under the blankets.


----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 29, 2014)

I can appreciate how that cat must've felt. Zero to 100 instantly. Bravo, good kitty.


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 29, 2014)

Winter Woman said:


> I can appreciate how that cat must've felt. Zero to 100 instantly. Bravo, good kitty.
> 
> View attachment 3303217


lmao everyone's probably seen this but that reminded me of it


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## tytheguy111 (Nov 29, 2014)

one time there was a mexican a black man and a white dude walking down a beach 



well they were walking and walking and walking 


then the mexican spots a lamp

so he picks it up and a genie comes out of the bottle and says ill grant you each one wish 


so the mexican says i want all my people to be in mexico and happy so the genie snaps his fingers and the mexican disapears 


the genie turns to the black guy and the black guys says that he wants all his people in africa and all happy 

so the genie snaps his fingers and the black guy is gone


so the genie looks to the white guy and asks him what he wants 


and the white guy says


"well all the spics and niggers are gone so ill just take a coke"


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 29, 2014)

@PorterRockwell


----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 29, 2014)

Ahh, heroin helps with cough and its a cure for opium withdraw.


----------



## Trousers (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 30, 2014)

I would be needing a diaper change.


----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 30, 2014)

Winter Woman said:


> I would be needing a diaper change.


haha, when I first saw this the only thing that came to mind was, holly shit stab it in the neck stab it in the neck quickly! 
Then it reminded me of this episode of south park where they go hunting and they shot at anything they wanted as long as they yelled
It's coming right for us, before shooting. It literally was coming for for him. ;D


----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 30, 2014)

Winter Woman said:


>


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 30, 2014)

Revenge is best served wet


----------



## yktind (Dec 1, 2014)

TwistItUp said:


> Ahh, heroin helps with cough and its a cure for opium withdraw.



Hahaha, Man I am really hooked on this Opium stuff. What should I do doctor?
Dr: Here try this... Heroin work really well for getting you off Opium
Dude: Great!!!
Dude 2 months later: Hey doc? How do I get off the heroin now?
Doc: ... Ummm, Meth? <Shrugs Shoulders>


----------



## BROBIE (Dec 3, 2014)

Winter Woman said:


> Revenge is best served wet


I don't think she knew he was there, what a dick.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 3, 2014)

she didn't want to know, what a bitch.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Dec 4, 2014)

This literally is in my yellow pages


----------



## yktind (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Trousers (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Sativied (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## ebgood (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## bu$hleaguer (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## herbose (Dec 7, 2014)

I found this hilarious. It pokes fun at both sides.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 8, 2014)

http://thechive.com/2014/12/05/i-guess-thats-one-way-to-make-music-video/


----------



## yktind (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 10, 2014)

It's hump day, lets party.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## bellcore (Dec 10, 2014)

My 'safe' 600w grow set up a couple years ago. That is Sunlight Supply XXXL Ocho.


----------



## BROBIE (Dec 10, 2014)

IS that setup the "bellcore" standard?


----------



## bellcore (Dec 10, 2014)

BROBIE said:


> IS that setup the "bellcore" standard?


Heh no, I am now laid off from work and rent that room out. I have a stealth 250w mh/hps in a 2x2x5 tent in my bedroom closet now.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 11, 2014)

bellcore said:


> My 'safe' 600w grow set up a couple years ago. That is Sunlight Supply XXXL Ocho.


lmao


----------



## yktind (Dec 11, 2014)

bellcore said:


> My 'safe' 600w grow set up a couple years ago. That is Sunlight Supply XXXL Ocho.


I feel so much better about my first grow now. lol


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## yktind (Dec 11, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3311749 View attachment 3311750 View attachment 3311749


Okay... are these real??? Or photoshop? Either way looks way cool.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 12, 2014)

How many hits is that?


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 12, 2014)

TwistItUp said:


> How many hits is that?


Maybe...one!

More than likely a sheet tho looks to be 25x25


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 15, 2014)

Looks about right. 




TwistItUp said:


> It's hump day, lets party.


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Skuxx (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Thecouchlock (Dec 15, 2014)

TwistItUp said:


> It's hump day, lets party.



Fireball has anti freeze or some shit in there


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 16, 2014)

yktind said:


> Okay... are these real??? Or photoshop? Either way looks way cool.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


Yeah they are real. A lot of his creations are at the Bonfante Gardens in Gilroy Ca.

https://www.gilroygardens.org/things-to-do/circus-trees

Pretty cool place to take the kids.


----------



## dux (Dec 16, 2014)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah they are real. A lot of his creations are at the Bonfante Gardens in Gilroy Ca.
> 
> https://www.gilroygardens.org/things-to-do/circus-trees
> 
> Pretty cool place to take the kids.



Takes some LST work....


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 16, 2014)

dux said:


> Takes some LST work....


Yeah he must not have been that stressed out training them plants. I mean he was doing this up in the Santa Cruz Mountains(my original hometown). Pretty chill up their


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 16, 2014)

Thecouchlock said:


> Fireball has anti freeze or some shit in there


You don't even know what you are saying.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 16, 2014)

TwistItUp said:


> You don't even know what you are saying.


Yeah huh because that shit won't even freeze!

Must be antifreeze!


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 16, 2014)

Currently there is 1362 pages in this thread.
If you guys want to talk about PG in food/drink, medicine, e-cigs, and many other consumable products.
We could easily open a thread that will get just as many or more pages as this thread.
Fireball does not have anti freeze, that is just what some news article was broadcasting.
What happened was the company that makes Fireball sent a batch to Europe that was higher than their regulated amount of PG, for Europe.
If you don't want to consume any PG, then you better start reading labels of everything you consume. Good luck with that.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 16, 2014)

I was just saying it's alcohol and alcohol doesn't freeze. I wasn't actually aware of anyone saying anything about nothin'.

Propylene Glycol, I'm assuming that's what you mean by PG, is in lots of everyday things...

Either way I don't really drink, so yeah...


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 16, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> I was just saying it's alcohol and alcohol doesn't freeze. I wasn't actually aware of anyone saying anything about nothin'.
> 
> Propylene Glycol, I'm assuming that's what you mean by PG, is in lots of everyday things...
> 
> Either way I don't really drink, so yeah...


Me either. ;D I'm diabetic so I drink very sparingly. About once a year. Usually around the holidays.
Yes, the hype in the news articles about Fireball is about Propylene Glycol.
It is even used in everyday things that are not consumable, deodorant, and beauty products if I remember right and loads of other things.
Pretty sure the alcohol in Fireball is more deadly than the PG, and I wouldn't be the least bit surprised if the salt and other ingredients in the Cheetos is even worse than that, or the fat and cholesterol content in the eggnog. A news article about how unhealthy eggnog is during the holiday season should cause a bigger stink than Fireball.


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 16, 2014)

If anything Fireball should get an award for being a healthier choice for diabetics, when it comes to whiskey.

http://www.livestrong.com/article/270935-cinnamon-supplements-for-sugar-metabolism/


----------



## superloud (Dec 16, 2014)

Hydrotech364 said:


> “Only those who attempt the absurd can achieve the impossible.” ― Albert Einstein
> 
> View attachment 3294976


Is that a joint?


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 16, 2014)

Thecouchlock said:


> http://www.syracuse.com/news/index.ssf/2014/10/fireball_cinnamon_whisky_recalled_due_to_antifreeze_chemical_propylene_glycol.html
> 
> Just because there isn't a shit ton of it doesn't mean I have no clue what I am talking about.
> 
> Have a nice day and go fuck yourrself.


But did you actually read the article? Or read about PG? I don't think you did.
Should I shy away from Fireball because it contains PG that is a common ingredient in many other food, drink, e-cig's, other consumables, and other daily products? You may have read the article. You still don't have a clue. The people who wrote the article don't have a clue either.
The article could have been Fireball mixes a batch of whiskey containing a chemical commonly used in medicine, but no instead they have to cause hype and only focus that PG is also used in anti freeze. People like you make it out like it is full on anti freeze with all its other chemicals. There's a huge difference. PG is the chemical being used in non toxic anti freeze. Its not the old school chemicals that kill animals. 

As far as telling me to have a nice day and go f myself.
I hope you have a horrible day and never get laid.


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 16, 2014)

You know whats funny about this. I guess it just didn't have enough PG for me, I had to add a bit more.
Been mixing it with MiO water enhancer.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MiO
MiO products are artificially colored and sweetened with concentrated syrups.[1] There are caffeinated variants of the MiO brand, which are referred to as MiO Energy. This version of the product contains 60 mg of caffeine in a serving. All MiO products contain propylene glycol, except those which are sold in Canada.


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 16, 2014)

Where's the shit storm and hype about anti freeze in MiO?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hey it's that time of Year, I know My Code Red just wouldn't taste the same without some good ole Anti Freeze....


----------



## vro (Dec 17, 2014)

TwistItUp said:


> You know whats funny about this. I guess it just didn't have enough PG for me, I had to add a bit more.
> Been mixing it with MiO water enhancer.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MiO
> MiO products are artificially colored and sweetened with concentrated syrups.[1] There are caffeinated variants of the MiO brand, which are referred to as MiO Energy. This version of the product contains 60 mg of caffeine in a serving. All MiO products contain propylene glycol, except those which are sold in Canada.


this looks like my period blood going in the toilet


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 17, 2014)

Who needs a Sith Lord anyway?


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 17, 2014)

vro said:


> this looks like my period blood going in the toilet


Do you have pic's?
I always thought females bleed out in the bathtub.


----------



## ebgood (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## ebgood (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 18, 2014)

MΛY ƬĤƐ ĿĪƓĤƬ SĤĪИƐ ƱṖ♡И Y♡Ʊ.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Dec 18, 2014)

I may see this posted from one member to another one day.


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 20, 2014)

I will Never Be The Same .. (_̅_̅_̅(̲̲(̅_̅_̲̅м̲̅a̲̅я̲̅i̲̅j̲̅u̲̅a̲̅n̲̅a̲̅_̅_̅_̅()ڪے~ ...


----------



## superloud (Dec 20, 2014)

Hydrotech364 said:


> I will Never Be The Same .. (_̅_̅_̅(̲̲(̅_̅_̲̅м̲̅a̲̅я̲̅i̲̅j̲̅u̲̅a̲̅n̲̅a̲̅_̅_̅_̅()ڪے~ ...


Damnit i inject that shit every day i dident know it was Dangerous


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## yktind (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## yktind (Dec 22, 2014)

Drink the punch they said....


----------



## ebgood (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## WHATFG (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## WHATFG (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## insidagain (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## Sativied (Dec 28, 2014)

Roll it up...


----------



## WHATFG (Dec 28, 2014)

Yowza!


----------



## yktind (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 30, 2014)

https://mtc.cdn.vine.co/r/videos/6F4F5FEBEE1108903887165161472_19e7d7d4740.3.2.mp4?versionId=bT73gYI67gkS1qmoTdquTPrdoZgIrvms


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## yktind (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 30, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


>


Whats that clip from? It hilarious!! Lol


----------



## insidagain (Dec 30, 2014)

hellmutt bones said:


> Whats that clip from? It hilarious!! Lol


I think it was called "TEETH" . About a killer vagina


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 30, 2014)

hellmutt bones said:


> Whats that clip from? It hilarious!! Lol


I saw a movie about Vagina dentada (see here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vagina_dentata) but I don't think this scene was in it. 


insidagain said:


> I think it was called "TEETH" . About a killer vagina


I did see that one!! LOL it was so weird but funny to me in a Fatal Attraction sort of way.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Dec 30, 2014)

I knew a girl with a killer vagina one time. Fucking thing was an enraged animal. Would tear chunks off my ballsack if it wasn't fed a few slim Jim's during lunch to tide it over until feeding time.


----------



## ebgood (Dec 30, 2014)

Blue Wizard said:


>


haha i swear i was just about to post this pic last nite



but then i got high 







and started playn bejeweled


----------



## insidagain (Dec 31, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> I saw a movie about Vagina dentada (see here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vagina_dentata) but I don't think this scene was in it.
> 
> 
> I did see that one!! LOL it was so weird but funny to me in a Fatal Attraction sort of way.


There is just something about a pussy with teeth that makes me feel very uneasy.


----------



## insidagain (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 31, 2014)

From a song by Doug Clark, he ask, What's a tiger? A 400 pound pussy that will eat you.






cof


----------



## Trousers (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## yktind (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 31, 2014)

yktind said:


>


Come to think of it, I'm thirsty too. For some beer. We're making pizza tonight and it's best with beer.


----------



## yktind (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## ebgood (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## thump easy (Jan 4, 2015)

this is a bunch of clips


----------



## thump easy (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 4, 2015)

thump easy said:


> this is a bunch of clips


I actually watched the whole thing. Worth it. I HATE new casters.


----------



## ebgood (Jan 5, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152603210533845


----------



## insidagain (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## yktind (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## yktind (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## yktind (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## HapaHaole (Jan 11, 2015)

yktind said:


> I feel so much better about my first grow now. lol


lmfao Ditto! Me too.


----------



## HapaHaole (Jan 11, 2015)

ebgood said:


> View attachment 3315081 View attachment 3315080 View attachment 3315079 View attachment 3315078


ok I'm stoned I admit it...
I hit reply then changed my mind and now this "quote box" thingy is stalking me and I can't get rid of it.
Bas-TARDS. I'll get it together soon.
But seriously... I forgot how hilarious this thread was (IS)!


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jan 11, 2015)

Probably a repost, but for my fellow grammar Nazis . . .


----------



## ebgood (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## yktind (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 12, 2015)

Sunni was confused but happy her new cat and Thor get along so well


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Cpappa27 (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Cpappa27 (Jan 13, 2015)

deleted


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 13, 2015)

Cpappa27 said:


>


I don't know gang signs, but it looks like the white dude is playing shadow animals


----------



## ebgood (Jan 13, 2015)

yktind said:


>


im jus sayin sometimes u gotta do what u gotta do


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 13, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> View attachment 3331074


WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN GIRLL???


----------



## insidagain (Jan 16, 2015)

Forget it.


----------



## TwistItUp (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 17, 2015)

Hahahaa little peni.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 17, 2015)

dannyboy602 said:


> Hahahaa little peni.View attachment 3333693


Proportionally speaking, that's not that little...


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 17, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Proportionally speaking, that's not that little...


I was just thinking the same thing lol.


----------



## Trousers (Jan 18, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Proportionally speaking, that's not that little...



Proportionate to you?


----------



## ebgood (Jan 19, 2015)

barbie with n without makeup


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 20, 2015)

Sativied said:


> View attachment 3320906
> 
> Roll it up...



So that's how to make it longer, will try it later...


----------



## bud nugbong (Jan 22, 2015)

Boy humping turtle?? Turtle doesn't look too happy hahaha


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 22, 2015)

ebgood said:


> barbie with n without makeup
> 
> View attachment 3335234


Looks more like barbie before and after meth


----------



## PetFlora (Jan 23, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Looks more like barbie before and after meth


Women on meth no longer waste money on makeup


----------



## insidagain (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 23, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> View attachment 3337551


That is sooooo nasty! ewww! LOL


----------



## skunkd0c (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## yktind (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## yktind (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## yktind (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## insidagain (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## insidagain (Jan 24, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> View attachment 3337551


----------



## yktind (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jan 26, 2015)

Hahah nice. IDGAF I had to share this one.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## ebgood (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## yktind (Jan 27, 2015)

ebgood said:


> View attachment 3339911 View attachment 3339909 View attachment 3339910 View attachment 3339908


I laughed for a while at the Velothiraptor, haha. That's awesome!


----------



## insidagain (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## ebgood (Jan 27, 2015)

yktind said:


> I laughed for a while at the Velothiraptor, haha. That's awesome!


Me too lol


----------



## HapaHaole (Jan 28, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Looks more like barbie before and after meth


ha ha ha "Malibu Barbie & Meth-Head-Tweeker Barbie! That shit is funny!


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 28, 2015)

HapaHaole said:


> ha ha ha "Malibu Barbie & Meth-Head-Tweeker Barbie! That shit is funny!
> View attachment 3340661


----------



## yktind (Jan 28, 2015)

What a dick


----------



## yktind (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## HapaHaole (Jan 29, 2015)

Happy Belated Birthday Betty White
Mornin' wake-n-bake 

Stoned Editing


----------



## yktind (Jan 29, 2015)

I don't usually do videos but this is pretty funny.


----------



## yktind (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## ebgood (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## TwistItUp (Feb 1, 2015)

http://www.bewild.com/lighter.html


----------



## ebgood (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## ebgood (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## ebgood (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## ebgood (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## thump easy (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## thump easy (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## ebgood (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## bu$hleaguer (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice ass for what its worth.


----------



## iamnobody (Feb 3, 2015)

TwistItUp said:


> http://www.bewild.com/lighter.html



I used to have a brass torch that was shaped like a penis... I actually stole it from my mom after she quit smoking but annnnyyyywaaaayyyyyy......


I also used to have these Tripp Shorts that had a little lighter pocket on the front zipper. I loved them, and living in Texas I wore them A LOT.

So one day I'm standing on my porch talking to this old man (friend of my sisters) and he's the brass lighter in my zipper pocket. It was upside down and he mistook it for a shotgun shell at first saying something about "Don't blow your dick off"

Without even thinking about it I pull this brass dick out of my crotch pocket and say "Oh it's not a shotgun shell, it's this." and I held it up for him to see and used it to light a cigarette.

... Didn't see much more of him after that.


----------



## TwistItUp (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## TwistItUp (Feb 4, 2015)

dannyboy602 said:


> View attachment 3344530
> Nice ass for what its worth.


I'm a bit interested in the story behind this one.
I can think of a number of ways this may have happened.
Jump into a hay stack and that was in there.
Pole vaulting with a pitch fork accident.
Losing control while go carting on the farm.
Farm parkour gone wrong.
Also this reminds me of the time my friends uncle slipped getting out of the shower, and the plunger somehow ended up.... well, I won't even need to say it.


----------



## iamnobody (Feb 4, 2015)

TwistItUp said:


> Also this reminds me of the time my friends uncle slipped getting out of the shower, and the plunger somehow ended up.... well, I won't even need to say it.


suuuurrrreeee, he fell.


----------



## ebgood (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## midge63 (Feb 7, 2015)

Yup...there is one everywhere!


----------



## yktind (Feb 9, 2015)

ebgood said:


> View attachment 3346806


That is freaking gold!, haha


----------



## Dirty Harry (Feb 9, 2015)

My home alarm system



Looks like a plan to me.
I've disconnected my home alarm system and de-registered from the
Neighborhood Watch.
I've got two Pakistani flags raised in the front yard, one at each corner,
and the black flag of ISIS in the center.
The local police, sheriff, FBI, CIA, NSA, Homeland Security, Secret Service
and other agencies are all watching the house 24/7.
I've never felt safer and I am saving $49.95 a month!


----------



## yktind (Feb 9, 2015)

Seems Legit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2015)

i'll just leave that there


----------



## ebgood (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## thump easy (Feb 11, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> is this the new wiffle ball bat??
> i'll just leave that there


----------



## yktind (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## curious old fart (Feb 11, 2015)

yktind said:


>


that must be in San Francisco


cof


----------



## iamnobody (Feb 11, 2015)

There are two muffins in the oven.

First muffin says "fuck it's hot in here"

The second muffin responds "HOLY SHIT A TALKING MUFFIN!!!!"


----------



## TwistItUp (Feb 11, 2015)

OH wow! I thought I had seen it all but no.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/02/11/vagina-yogurt_n_6661792.html


----------



## TwistItUp (Feb 11, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> that must be in San Francisco
> 
> 
> cof


The fun between the buns.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Skuxx (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## TwistItUp (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## TwistItUp (Feb 12, 2015)

haha, not so sure I should find this growers misfortune so funny. 
But I can't help but to laugh at least a little. ;D
I wish it were true that I learn something new every day.
This seems like a good one to make note of anyway.

http://www.hngn.com/articles/68495/20150211/dutch-cops-bust-marijuana-grow-house-thanks-melted-snow-roof.htm


----------



## yktind (Feb 12, 2015)

Skuxx said:


>


Not only did he get punched in face by a gorilla but it was a drunk gorilla, hahaha


----------



## yktind (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## thump easy (Feb 12, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> that must be in San Francisco
> 
> 
> cof


or palm springs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 12, 2015)

Not racist . I lol but not racist


----------



## Skuxx (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 12, 2015)

^^^I know her...

Happy v-day @mr sunshine







sorry I have to take it to this level once every 6mnths or so


----------



## Skuxx (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## insidagain (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## HapaHaole (Feb 13, 2015)

TwistItUp said:


> haha, not so sure I should find this growers misfortune so funny.
> But I can't help but to laugh at least a little. ;D
> I wish it were true that I learn something new every day.
> This seems like a good one to make note of anyway.
> ...


 wow! wonder why THEY hadn't noticed tho, right?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## HapaHaole (Feb 13, 2015)

yktind said:


> Seems Legit


ha ha I got one like that too! (kinda)


----------



## yktind (Feb 13, 2015)

Baker: Okay you want it to say what?
Customer: Happy Birthday on both
Baker: You got it


----------



## HapaHaole (Feb 14, 2015)

Happy Valentine's Day 
Mornin' wake-n-bake~


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## ebgood (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## yktind (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## yktind (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## ebgood (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## insidagain (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## yktind (Feb 18, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


>


Looks fine to me, lol


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 18, 2015)

Skillz...


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 18, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


>


LOL


----------



## tytheguy111 (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## yktind (Feb 19, 2015)

Awww, you have to love Photoshop:


----------



## insidagain (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## insidagain (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 20, 2015)

if you want to cut to the chase go to 1:45


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## sheskunk (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## sheskunk (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## sheskunk (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 21, 2015)

sheskunk said:


> View attachment 3356000


Fuckin' Pam


----------



## Magic Mike (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## ebgood (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## ebgood (Feb 21, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=767303153338959


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## Skuxx (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 22, 2015)

lol


----------



## swisherking (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Indagrow (Feb 23, 2015)

Do better.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 23, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> View attachment 3357974 Do better.


wtf dude?


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 23, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> wtf dude?


Wasn't talking to you it would appear. 



Dwarf hater.


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 25, 2015)

sheskunk said:


> View attachment 3356000


I see what you did there.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Feb 26, 2015)

I forgot how much fun it is to troll the newbie section.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 26, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3359751
> 
> I forgot how much fun it is to troll the newbie section.


they need water; raise the lights.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 26, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3359751
> 
> I forgot how much fun it is to troll the newbie section.


not cool man they go there looking for help and ppl like u fuck them over


----------



## reapersfamiliar (Feb 26, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> not cool man they go there looking for help and ppl like u fuck them over


oh, please!

look at my sig..those are the basics.

you'll still get newbs wanting to fuck with AN's, AT's and when you tell them "baby steps" they get hot.

i still get asked those basic questions i've answered in my sig.

besides you can tell it's a brand new grow tent outta the box..people need to start being straight up on their level of knowledge.

it's frustrating to try to help someone when they aren't truthful to begin with.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 26, 2015)

reapersfamiliar said:


> oh, please!
> 
> look at my sig..those are the basics.
> 
> ...


maybe they're not clear on what it says in your sig

whats An's and at's? whats a curbsrub?

but yeah i understand, but i imagine ppl troll noob growers what aren't being stupid though which ruins the point of this forum, why do mods keep ppl around like uncle for example? straight up troll


----------



## reapersfamiliar (Feb 26, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> maybe they're not clear on what it says in your sig
> 
> whats An's and at's? whats a curbsrub?
> 
> but yeah i understand, but i imagine ppl troll noob growers what aren't being stupid though which ruins the point of this forum, why do mods keep ppl around like uncle for example? straight up troll


AN = advanced nutes
AT = advanced technique
carbscrub = canfan fan/filter

if you're referring to uncle buck..he doesn't give grow advice and resides mostly in political.


----------



## WHATFG (Feb 26, 2015)

Hey newf...there are all kinds of places to go here to learn how to grow properly, and there are all kinds of growers to consult with as well....he was a wad...


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 26, 2015)

WHATFG said:


> Hey newf...there are all kinds of places to go here to learn how to grow properly, and there are all kinds of growers to consult with as well....he was a wad...


whats wrong with the plants in the pic, i know theres something wrong but i can't tell what lol


----------



## WHATFG (Feb 26, 2015)

go look at some pics in the organic section....


----------



## reapersfamiliar (Feb 26, 2015)

WHATFG said:


> go look at some pics in the organic section....


there's a reason why old men shouldn't be fucking and to promote a drug which promotes fucking?

jokes on you old man.


----------



## WHATFG (Feb 26, 2015)

Whaaat?


----------



## reapersfamiliar (Feb 26, 2015)

WHATFG said:


> Whaaat?


your body is not meant to do it..your seed is old and more than likely genetically altered.


----------



## WHATFG (Feb 26, 2015)

I must be old because I don't have fucking clue what you are talking about.


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 26, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> whats wrong with the plants in the pic, i know theres something wrong but i can't tell what lol


I guess that was funny


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 26, 2015)

WHATFG said:


> I must be old because I don't have fucking clue what you are talking about.


i'm only 20 and i don't understand wtf ppl are getting on with on this forum sometimes lol

i think hes just trolling ya, your only like 30 something aren't you?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 26, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> I guess that was funny


whats wrong with those plants then genius


----------



## daedalux (Feb 26, 2015)

Why is this bongwater dipshit suddenly in charge of whats aloud to be posted in this thread?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 26, 2015)

daedalux said:


> Why is this bongwater dipshit suddenly in charge of whats aloud to be posted in this thread?


says the guy what only posted 29 times since july 8th, gtfo

and i didn't say anything about what should be allowed to be posted in this thread moron


----------



## daedalux (Feb 26, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> says the guy what only posted 29 times since july 8th, gtfo
> 
> and i didn't say anything about what should be allowed to be posted in this thread moron


All you've done for the last three pages is criticize other peoples posts, and talk shit like you know something about growing. Contribute something funny or gtfo.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 26, 2015)

daedalux said:


> All you've done for the last three pages is criticize other peoples posts, and talk shit like you know something about growing. Contribute something funny or gtfo.


u gtfo mr.29 posts if u didn't start bitchin the thread would of went back to its original purpose


----------



## bellcore (Feb 26, 2015)

Relax and listen to the music.


----------



## april (Feb 26, 2015)

Lol....is it just me , or did an angry bull just run through this thread. ..horns up and head down...

cover ur bums ...♡


----------



## daedalux (Feb 26, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> u gtfo mr.29 posts if u didn't start bitchin the thread would of went back to its original purpose


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 26, 2015)

snoop dogg smokes 81 blunts a day lmao, i wouldn't be able to do anything besides lie in bed and watch tv


----------



## daedalux (Feb 26, 2015)

......hilarious


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 26, 2015)

daedalux said:


> ......hilarious


wasn't trying to be funny but you gotta be poser dude just stfu


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 26, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


>


The little one wet the pants


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 26, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> says the guy what only posted 29 times since july 8th, gtfo
> 
> and i didn't say anything about what should be allowed to be posted in this thread moron


Thats so gangsta


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 26, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> maybe they're not clear on what it says in your sig
> 
> whats An's and at's? whats a curbsrub?
> 
> but yeah i understand, but i imagine ppl troll noob growers what aren't being stupid though which ruins the point of this forum, why do mods keep ppl around like uncle for example? straight up troll


 First off, which uncle? Buck, Ben, Baldrick etc? Second, those cats know how to grow and actually give decent and solid advice. And lastly, trolls on the internet? How DARE they! Bad Pinworm! You nasty Parasite of a man! Bad, bad, bad Parasite! And you needed not inform us of your age. We could tell a mile off.


----------



## Skuxx (Feb 27, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> First off, which uncle? Buck, Ben, Baldrick etc? Second, those cats know how to grow and actually give decent and solid advice. And lastly, trolls on the internet? How DARE they! Bad Pinworm! You nasty Parasite of a man! Bad, bad, bad Parasite! And you needed not inform us of your age. We could tell a mile off.


----------



## Skuxx (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 27, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> First off, which uncle? Buck, Ben, Baldrick etc? Second, those cats know how to grow and actually give decent and solid advice. And lastly, trolls on the internet? How DARE they! Bad Pinworm! You nasty Parasite of a man! Bad, bad, bad Parasite! And you needed not inform us of your age. We could tell a mile off.


meant uncle buck


----------



## daedalux (Feb 27, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> meant uncle buck


you've been crying about him for two days now. he must of really rustled your jimmies.


----------



## daedalux (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Feb 27, 2015)

daedalux said:


> View attachment 3360537


Well that's an interesting move!


----------



## cannawizard (Feb 27, 2015)

daedalux said:


> View attachment 3360537


that gif is freaking me out, kinda like that chick from that horror movie the ring~


----------



## Trousers (Feb 27, 2015)

daedalux said:


> All you've done for the last three pages is criticize other peoples posts, and talk shit like you know something about growing. Contribute something funny or gtfo.


----------



## old&stilldoinit (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## Skuxx (Feb 27, 2015)

daedalux said:


> View attachment 3360537


wonder what she can do with a penis


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 27, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> not cool man they go there looking for help and ppl like u fuck them over[/QUOTE





Mad Hamish said:


> First off, which uncle? Buck, Ben, Baldrick etc? Second, those cats know how to grow and actually give decent and solid advice. And lastly, trolls on the internet? How DARE they! Bad Pinworm! You nasty Parasite of a man! Bad, bad, bad Parasite! And you needed not inform us of your age. We could tell a mile off.


mad hampster! there you are

how have you been?


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## Skuxx (Feb 27, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> View attachment 3360678


Mmmm Coookie crisps


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## Skuxx (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## schuylaar (Feb 27, 2015)

Skuxx said:


> Mmmm Coookie crisps


yeah good luck eating those things again..my eyes, my eyes!


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## johhny_reb (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 27, 2015)

WHATFG said:


> Well that's an interesting move!


Chinese missy right alien like


----------



## ebgood (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## ebgood (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## BigHulk (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## BigHulk (Mar 1, 2015)

*Not so undercover sting operation*


----------



## BigHulk (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## BigHulk (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## BigHulk (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## BigHulk (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## yktind (Mar 5, 2015)

Kids aren't the brightest.


----------



## yktind (Mar 5, 2015)

I love Baseball Season!


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Mar 5, 2015)

yktind said:


> I love Baseball Season!


Hahaha that last one dude kissed his beer !


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 5, 2015)

Skuxx said:


>



Is your mama a llama I asked my friend dave....


----------



## wwrockyou (Mar 6, 2015)

pabloesqobar said:


> View attachment 3365114


I can't just hit the like button, I love this. For the women, I understand that you don't like the C word but this is funny.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Mar 6, 2015)

Lol why do I have that pic on my phone ... Lifehacks ??? @Winter Woman


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 6, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Lol why do I have that pic on my phone ... Lifehacks ??? @Winter Woman


On your phone? now that is funny.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Mar 6, 2015)

Winter Woman said:


> On your phone? now that is funny.



I saved it cuz I'm a fat boy at heart. Lol who doesn't need doritos as a spice ?


----------



## herbose (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Mar 8, 2015)

If you laugh at this you're going to hell...
 

See you there!


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Mar 8, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> If you laugh at this you're going to hell...
> View attachment 3367499
> 
> See you there!



here's me if my gf ends up pregnant with a baby with Down's Syndrome:


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 8, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


>


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## curious old fart (Mar 8, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> here's me if my gf ends up pregnant with a baby with Down's Syndrome:


You would miss one of the greatest gifts that God could give you.


cof


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Mar 8, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> You would miss one of the greatest gifts that God could give you.


----------



## daedalux (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## bu$hleaguer (Mar 9, 2015)

Blumpkin!


----------



## dangledo (Mar 9, 2015)

I think he plays for isis


----------



## dangledo (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## neosapien (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## yktind (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## yktind (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## yktind (Mar 9, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Blumpkin!
> 
> View attachment 3368095


I would still hit it


----------



## BigHulk (Mar 9, 2015)

'NUFF SAID LOL


----------



## BigHulk (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## Magic Mike (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## insidagain (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## bu$hleaguer (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## yktind (Mar 11, 2015)

Asian Road rage?


----------



## Magic Mike (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## bu$hleaguer (Mar 11, 2015)

Magic Mike said:


> View attachment 3369880


Man, that looks refreshing.


----------



## insidagain (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## Skuxx (Mar 11, 2015)

insidagain said:


> View attachment 3370030


I agree politics are hilarious, but not those pictures.


----------



## Craftybiatch (Mar 11, 2015)

Magic Mike said:


> View attachment 3369880


Nice way to start the morning.


----------



## insidagain (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## yktind (Mar 13, 2015)

I've seen the jogging apps where people draw dicks and stuff but this is from a Pilot, lol. 

*Art of the Day: Florida Pilot Draws Penis With Flight Path*
*




*


----------



## ebgood (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 14, 2015)

funny and disturbing


----------



## Skuxx (Mar 14, 2015)

yktind said:


> I've seen the jogging apps where people draw dicks and stuff but this is from a Pilot, lol.
> 
> *Art of the Day: Florida Pilot Draws Penis With Flight Path*
> *
> ...


The left nut being larger than the right is so accurate. For me at least

It's like he flew a practice penis in the top right first


----------



## Craftybiatch (Mar 14, 2015)

Convo between myself and my SIL. She has severe celiac disease and we were discussing how it is virtually impossible for her to dine out. My part of the convo is blue. 

I was thoroughly embarrassed. But not too embarrassed to share it here.


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 15, 2015)

The life cycle of a man's sex life

1. Tri weekly

2. Try weekly

3. Try weakly


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 15, 2015)

hey @Yessica... , hows it going in the mainlands


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## Skuxx (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm finding some truly odd GIF's on my computer, some of which I don't fully remember.

 

My guess is I typed "Satan Cat" into the google-box. It's all coming back...


----------



## dangledo (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## yktind (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## yktind (Mar 19, 2015)

When things get taken to far....


----------



## yktind (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## yktind (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## Magic Mike (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Mar 19, 2015)

yktind said:


>


Lol wtf. First one though. What the fuck was he going for


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 19, 2015)

yktind said:


> When things get taken to far....


Damnit, Francis....


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Mar 20, 2015)

Lol damn 1969 ?!


----------



## superloud (Mar 20, 2015)

yktind said:


> When things get taken to far....


I hate when ppl steal my food at work. ive had a whole pizza and buket of kfc stollen


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 20, 2015)

superloud said:


> I hate when ppl steal my food at work. ive had a whole pizza and buket of kfc stollen



Leave 10$ in the empty KFC bucket and you MIGHT see your pizza again.


----------



## superloud (Mar 20, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Leave 10$ in the empty KFC bucket and you MIGHT see your pizza again.


Lol That was years ago I'll remember that next time though


----------



## Skuxx (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 23, 2015)

superloud said:


> I hate when ppl steal my food at work. ive had a whole pizza and buket of kfc stollen


 We had a serial food stealer at my last job. One of the guys started making sandwiches with something in them that caused almost instant, violent throwing up to leave as bait..we found out who was stealing the food in 2 days. Turned out to be the guy who just had a kid who went into ICU directly from birth, he never really talked about it, but they were almost destitute from medical bills and stealing food at work was the only way he was eating. We started chipping in to buy him lunch after we found out.


----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## superloud (Mar 23, 2015)

WeedFreak78 said:


> We had a serial food stealer at my last job. One of the guys started making sandwiches with something in them that caused almost instant, violent throwing up to leave as bait..we found out who was stealing the food in 2 days. Turned out to be the guy who just had a kid who went into ICU directly from birth, he never really talked about it, but they were almost destitute from medical bills and stealing food at work was the only way he was eating. We started chipping in to buy him lunch after we found out.


 Stealing is never right. That being said I had to steal a lot when I was younger so I could eat


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Mar 23, 2015)

One of the ties I own


----------



## dlftmyers (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Skuxx (Mar 24, 2015)

dlftmyers said:


>


willie nelson has nice tits


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## Hookabelly (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## herbose (Mar 26, 2015)

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## insidagain (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## insidagain (Mar 29, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


>


I'm on the wagon and I am still laughing at this one.


----------



## superloud (Mar 29, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


>


 I have a funny story about a goose.I was at a lake one day with my daughter And there was a family of geese. I wanted to catch one of the little ones so my daughter could hold it. The whole family was running with the babies behind the mom. As soon as I actually got my hands on the baby the mom turned around and started peking me. Then I got bit in the ass by one of them.


----------



## Trousers (Mar 30, 2015)

Too bad the goose did not have a knife.


----------



## insidagain (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## herbose (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## yktind (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## bu$hleaguer (Apr 2, 2015)

^ good stuff! Hahahahahaha


----------



## yktind (Apr 2, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> ^ good stuff! Hahahahahaha


Can't talk right now @ SBBQ for OMGB and MHIO


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Apr 2, 2015)

yktind said:


> Can't talk right now @ SBBQ for OMGB and MHIO


K. Well my PSMD so I'm DLOD and NMH. Don't tell me you're not thinking about PMC again.


----------



## yktind (Apr 2, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> K. Well my PSMD so I'm DLOD and NMH. Don't tell me you're not thinking about PMC again.


I'll need to refer to the book to translate this, haha. Fuck it LKAB!!!


----------



## herbose (Apr 6, 2015)

Graffiti.


----------



## herbose (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## Magic Mike (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## Captain Ron (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## yktind (Apr 7, 2015)

I found the gold!!!!
FUCK!


----------



## herbose (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Apr 8, 2015)

So many funnies...






EDIT: Gets a little strange a 3:45 and onward...but the first bits good...


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 8, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> So many funnies...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Challenge met.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 8, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Challenge met.


Well, I thought some were funny!

I guess my humour is pretty low brow though...


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Apr 8, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> So many funnies...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Apr 9, 2015)

hahahahahaha. I forgot how fucking hilarious this is!!!!


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Apr 9, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> hahahahahaha. I forgot how fucking hilarious this is!!!!


I always preferred the "talking goat" "memory lane" or the one with the cock and balls mom.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 9, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> I always preferred the "talking goat" "memory lane" or the one with the cock and balls mom.


well then post them you lazy bastard.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Apr 9, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> well then post them you lazy bastard.


Ok hold on-
















And one more for good measure:







Maybe now you know why I'm so fucked up. Remember listening to this shit with my parents and my older brother, who I won't name but he's a big comedian in Chicago.


----------



## yktind (Apr 9, 2015)

"Suck on that... bitch"


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 9, 2015)

yktind said:


> "Suck on that... bitch"


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## dashcues (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Apr 9, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3391613


I don't know what this is, but I can't stop watching it...

Hahaha

The Wobbblearguuurlaah girl is awesome.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 10, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3391613


What the... muahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 10, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


>


Hey kid! You're link isn't working....


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 10, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Well, I thought some were funny!
> 
> I guess my humour is pretty low brow though...
> 
> View attachment 3390750


No lower than mine honey! LOL You know I luz you!


----------



## insidagain (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Apr 11, 2015)

Hahajajajajjajjaja kinda accent he has when he says "gratata" now


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 11, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> No lower than mine honey! LOL You know I luz you!


Prove it, break out the chesticles! haha

Beggin for tats for the last few days has given me a new understanding of the life of a strait male on the internet.

I feel like I need to take a shower....haha.

Also:


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 11, 2015)

Facebook just gave me a notification that 2 years ago today I posted this:

 

I'm awesome. haha.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## yktind (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Apr 13, 2015)

I know I already posted this, but I'm dying. haha. 

Maybe I'm the only one that likes cartoons and meth?








TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> View attachment 3392737
> Hahajajajajjajjaja kinda accent he has when he says "gratata" now


Holy shit, is that guy in gay porn?

Also, thanks - now I remember who reminded me of this guy the other day. hahaha


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## insidagain (Apr 14, 2015)

best of craigslist > pittsburgh > My Ear Hairs Got Me Laid
Originally Posted: 2008-01-25 8:29am
My Ear Hairs Got Me Laid

Being an older gentleman trimming the hairs that grow out of the tops of my ears, not the inside ones, isn't on my high priority list. The other day I was in the whole foods place out in east liberty when a woman approached me and said, "you poor man, you must not have anyone to take care of you do you?". 
Now even though I'm old and fairly roughed up by father time I know when to let my other head, whom I call Dick, take over and do the talking. 
Dick replied sheepishly to this inquiry with a " why no I don't, how did you know?" 
To which this stranger said to me, " because your ear hairs look like cat tufts." and she reached over and gave them a tug and a stroke. 
At this point I said to Dick, if you ask her a single question using the word 'pussy' in it you will blow this one right out of the water so be careful my friend. Smooth is the key here. 
Dick, having been around the block a few times over the last 50+ years agreed and did the only thing he could do that would cinch the deal. He purred. 
Well that was the ticket my friends. The next thing I knew I was being tossed around on her bed like a mid day salad. 
The funny thing is, my ear hairs never got trimmed. 

Location: East Liberty
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
post id: 551000306 email to friend  best of [?]
© 2015 CL help safety terms about desktop


----------



## insidagain (Apr 14, 2015)

best of craigslist > denver > Thanks For Shitting Your Pants
Originally Posted: 2010-02-09 10:00am
Thanks For Shitting Your Pants

I was in line at that dreadful Comcast customer service pit to return my modem and cancel service anyway. My mind was made up. For all the reasons I don't have to list here, FUCK COMCAST. My building got wireless service recently. I'm done. The guy on the phone didn't do a good job at saving my account. 

"How does $42 a month sound?" 

"Can you beat free?" I inquired. I asked him if I could send the modem back in the mail and avoid the trip to their drop-off center. 

"No." 

Whatever. Getting the $56 a month monkey off my back felt good no matter what. I had no regrets at all. You sealed the deal when you shit your pants. 

That was seriously nasty. Everyone thought it was the little kid at first, but I knew right away it was you. I know I can't blame Comcast for whatever it is that makes you unable to control your bowels. I know that line was long and the service fairly slow. People have complicated fucking issues with their cable and phone. That line was an audition for the Jerry Springer show ( I mean that in a loving way), complete with a woman who shits her pants. That was unreal, lady, just unreal. I know you did it while you were standing in line because you didn't smell that rotten when I took my place in line behind you. 
Granted, that customer-service counter IS a remarkably good place to shit your pants. The carpet is filthy. The walls have been smeared by the hands of innumerable children. You can't help but notice right away that the customer service agents are behind glass. Lashonda gets mad when the account be closed. No big deal, really. I enjoy the pagent of human existence. I suppose even to include the lady who shit her pants yesterday afternoon. Comcast is too cheap to buy a rope line, so people line up as they see fit and let the kids roam free. 
Holy fuck that stunk,and the line wasn't going anywhere. 15 mintues of that was enough to upset my cast-iron stomach. I trained on a vast UNDERGROUND fish market in Asia; I know what stench is. I couldn't back up, either. The line had formed behind me in that airless chamber. The room was suffering. You could see it on the stricken face of the woman who helped you. She went in the back and threw up after you left. First, she came to the agent helping me and asked for "the spray." I guess people shit themselves often there. The people who have been standing behind me gave me sympathetic looks as I left: I had endured ground zero. My only thought was to get outside as quickly as possible. 
But that really sealed the deal for me. My new wireless connection is great. And free. If I ever think I might want to go back to Comcast, all I have to do is think about the lady with scanty beard hair shitting her pants in a dingy lobby and I'll return to my senses right away. 

Imagine what her car smells like? 

Location: 1617 S. Acoma
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
post id: 1593048210 email to friend  best of [?]
© 2015 CL help safety terms about desktop


----------



## bellcore (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 14, 2015)

insidagain said:


> best of craigslist > denver > Thanks For Shitting Your Pants
> Originally Posted: 2010-02-09 10:00am
> Thanks For Shitting Your Pants
> 
> ...


I've read tis one before. It's the best one do date.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## insidagain (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Apr 15, 2015)

insidagain said:


> View attachment 3396072 View attachment 3396073 View attachment 3396074


Tatters!!!


----------



## insidagain (Apr 15, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Tatters!!!


taters or cake. Lol who fed who


----------



## Skuxx (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Apr 15, 2015)

So How have THESE stayed up for like 3 years, but my lower bottom is down in minutes?

Oh The HUMANITY!


----------



## Skuxx (Apr 15, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> So How have THESE stayed up for like 3 years, but my lower bottom is down in minutes?
> 
> Oh The HUMANITY!


How did you find that gem?


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 15, 2015)

Skuxx said:


> How did you find that gem?


I'm a DICKtective...


----------



## Skuxx (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## sheena (Apr 16, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I'm a DICKtective...


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 16, 2015)

sheena said:


> View attachment 3396689


hahahahahahah 

Ok now THAT's funny! I AM a dirty pirate hooker! 

Muah!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 18, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> So How have THESE stayed up for like 3 years, but my lower bottom is down in minutes?
> 
> Oh The HUMANITY!


I have the feeling I missed something I didn't want to. I have the worst luck.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 18, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I have the feeling I missed something I didn't want to. I have the worst luck.


Follow my sig - you won't have missed that much!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 18, 2015)

Skuxx said:


>


I saw a church in a small town over here, emblazoned in letters three feet high on it's walls the words "Behold, I cometh quickly"


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Apr 18, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


>




@Diabolical666 - here's lookin' at you kid!


----------



## ebgood (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## bellcore (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


>


----------



## Trousers (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

bahahahahahahaha

Too funny!


----------



## mainliner (Apr 21, 2015)

Yessica

growans got a photoshop master piece of your buddy " shwarztswoof" ???? You asked for lol

my account got restrictions on for the last one i posted hahah

I'll leave the blame on you if you want to post it lol

he's going to pm u it


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

mainliner said:


> Yessica
> 
> growans got a photoshop master piece of your buddy " shwarztswoof" ???? You asked for lol
> 
> ...


I will probably like it, but don't know about posting it. Dude just wants attention and shit. No biggie. Probably best for me to just ignore him. 

Nicer that way. I go Cunt City sometimes. 

You know...haha


----------



## Trousers (Apr 21, 2015)

Private messages, how do they work?


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

Trousers said:


> Private messages, how do they work?


 

Quiet kid - and get off my LAWN!!!


----------



## Trousers (Apr 22, 2015)

At least you posted a picture this time.


----------



## yktind (Apr 22, 2015)

Hahah
"I'll fucking Kill YOU!!!!"
"Whoa, big dog"


----------



## yktind (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Apr 22, 2015)

Trousers said:


> Private messages, how do they work?





Trousers said:


> At least you posted a picture this time.


Ok, now I've had some wine. 

Um...

 

You wanna come at me bro?????


----------



## Trousers (Apr 23, 2015)

lol, run along and have some more wine


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 23, 2015)

Trousers said:


> lol, run along and have some more wine


Um....ever heard of private messages? Just sayin...


----------



## herbose (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## herbose (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (Apr 23, 2015)

ugh yessica


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 23, 2015)

Trousers said:


> ugh yessica


LURB YOU!!!!!

Fancy an internet handie? Too late! Already "liked" all your stuff.


----------



## herbose (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## insidagain (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## yktind (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (Apr 23, 2015)

why does this site not allow large gifs?


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 24, 2015)

Trousers said:


> why does this site not allow large gifs?


Is it of your mom or something?


----------



## Trousers (Apr 24, 2015)

If you are going to post shit insults at least post a picture you dumb bint. It is just common courtesy.


----------



## Trousers (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Apr 24, 2015)

Trousers said:


> If you are going to post shit insults at least post a picture you dumb bint. It is just common courtesy.


Dumb b-i-n-t?

Oooooooh - I didn't know you were from the UK growers thread??? This aggression makes a lot more sense now!!!

Um...eat a bag of dicks maybe?






EDIT: and camman - SHIT insults? That thing about your mom was GOLD!

GOLD CORAL!!!

 



Trousers said:


> If you are going to post shit insults at least post a picture you dumb bint. It is just common courtesy.





Big P said:


> post anything funny


BOOM BITCH!

 

For the WIN!!!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 24, 2015)

What's a bint exactly? I'm always looking to increase my vocabulary of offensive words..


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 24, 2015)

WeedFreak78 said:


> What's a bint exactly? I'm always looking to increase my vocabulary of offensive words..


My guess is CUnt. Because I kinda AM one. hahah

Ooooooh - you didn't post a picture!!! Trouser the picture police is gonna be maaaaaaaaaad!!!!!!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 24, 2015)

pic and a definition, from the greatest movie ever!..


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 24, 2015)

yess? is it you?


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 24, 2015)

WeedFreak78 said:


> pic and a definition, from the greatest movie ever!..


Yeah, but he'd fuck the shit out of me if he could. 

He's just pissed because I gave him an inappropriate boner or something. Some Twats get soooo ornery when all the blood rushes from their brain...



WeedFreak78 said:


> yess? is it you?


Now I'M getting ornery....


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 24, 2015)

insidagain said:


> That's ok yessi, I love batman and his nemesis'iiisssisView attachment 3403071


hahahahah

Did you see the "eat a bag of dicks" video??? I'm dying. too funny. I JUST found that.


----------



## insidagain (Apr 24, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> hahahahah
> 
> Did you see the "eat a bag of dicks" video??? I'm dying. too funny. I JUST found that.


Yes you are very funny. I have trouble keeping up. Got get ya a leash to slow ya down a bit. Uh oh, i dont have a pic to post. Sry


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 24, 2015)

insidagain said:


> Yes you are very funny. I have trouble keeping up. Got get ya a leash to slow ya down a bit. Uh oh, i dont have a pic to post. Sry


I'd never be a BINT and tell you how to post. 

That would be just SILLY!

(wink)


----------



## Johnwhipshisboehner (Apr 24, 2015)

Can you guys keep the shit talking out of the funny pictures thread, please. Thanks.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 24, 2015)

Johnwhipshisboehner said:


> Can you guys keep the shit talking out of the funny pictures thread, please. Thanks.


I thank you for your polite request. Alas, when someone picks a fight with me, I gotta react.

Case closed now. I shall finish the shit talking right MEOW.

but camman, it WAS pretty FUNNY!!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## Indagrow (Apr 24, 2015)

Johnwhipshisboehner said:


> Can you guys keep the shit talking out of the funny pictures thread, please. Thanks.


Can you please keep the words out of the funny pics threads without funny pics, please. Thanks.


----------



## Johnwhipshisboehner (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## bellcore (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## yktind (Apr 24, 2015)

*Request of the Day: Guy Asks Internet to Photoshop Eiffel Tower Under His Finger*
*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*


----------



## yktind (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (Apr 24, 2015)

I'll take 'yessica's Day Job' for a thousand Alex. 




bellcore said:


>




count it


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 24, 2015)

Trousers said:


> I'll take 'yessica's Day Job' for a thousand Alex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwwww @Trousers , are you FLIRTIN with me????? You don't have be mean just cause you have a crush you know?


----------



## Trousers (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Apr 24, 2015)

Trousers said:


>


How did you KNOW I was into that???

Yeah baby - all over my FACE!

Are we still having fun - or are you being a bint? I can never tell on here.


----------



## Trousers (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Apr 24, 2015)

Trousers said:


>


 

You're ruining this thread. Because I will NEVER let you have the last word. 

I'm cray. Be the bigger man, and just walk away cowboy...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (Apr 24, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> You're ruining this thread. Because I will NEVER let you have the last word.











Yessica... said:


> I'm cray. Be the bigger man, and just walk away cowboy...


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Apr 25, 2015)

Trousers said:


>


----------



## Trousers (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## insidagain (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2015)

everyone could do with 25% more colon.


----------



## mainliner (Apr 25, 2015)

@yessica

why do these trolls keep following you ?

swarthyfool said to me earlier something to do with " 400 Alex" ??? Whats it mean?

because trousers said to you earlier "thousand Alex" ???

call me niave but iv never see this saying on a site or anywhere in life !!!

but iv heard it twice today by 2 dicks  to be blunt lol.

idk ???? I like to gossip about dicks ha

go get the fuck


----------



## Trousers (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Apr 25, 2015)

meltdown^


----------



## Trousers (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Apr 25, 2015)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Trousers (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## mainliner (Apr 25, 2015)

meltdown after my post

swarthy


----------



## Trousers (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## yktind (Apr 27, 2015)

I said... FUCK this CAKE


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 27, 2015)

.......he just used his paw to blow out the candle


cof


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 27, 2015)

yktind said:


> I said... FUCK this CAKE


----------



## insidagain (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## dashcues (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## yktind (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## yktind (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## insidagain (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## yktind (Apr 30, 2015)

I love children's books...

























My favorite:





























































lol and the Japanese are to blame:






...And taking up an entire page with 1 post.


----------



## dux (May 1, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (May 1, 2015)




----------



## yktind (May 1, 2015)




----------



## herbose (May 2, 2015)

ตีไหนจ้ะ


----------



## herbose (May 2, 2015)




----------



## herbose (May 2, 2015)




----------



## herbose (May 2, 2015)




----------



## herbose (May 2, 2015)

This is what happens when you swallow chewing gum.


----------



## insidagain (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (May 3, 2015)




----------



## ebgood (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (May 4, 2015)




----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 5, 2015)




----------



## bellcore (May 5, 2015)

A little dated but funny.


----------



## Johnnygrows420 (May 5, 2015)

Big P said:


> post anything funny


Roll a joint roll a joint pass it down the line take a toke watch it smoke that shit will blow your mind


----------



## herbose (May 6, 2015)




----------



## herbose (May 6, 2015)

That's cold!


----------



## herbose (May 6, 2015)




----------



## herbose (May 6, 2015)




----------



## herbose (May 6, 2015)




----------



## herbose (May 6, 2015)




----------



## yktind (May 6, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (May 7, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3413239
> View attachment 3413242
> View attachment 3413244
> View attachment 3413238
> ...


You so funny! 


WHATFG said:


> View attachment 3413142


And you are ALSO super funny! 



yktind said:


>


And YOU....



herbose said:


>





bellcore said:


> A little dated but funny.





TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> View attachment 3411677


And ALL of you! 

Yup...guess that's it. 

hahaha


----------



## Pinworm (May 7, 2015)




----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 7, 2015)

@Yessica... AWww thanks 
 
I feel the love


----------



## Yessica... (May 7, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> @Yessica... AWww thanks
> View attachment 3413282
> I feel the love


I was more so hoping someone else would feel the HATE...

But I'm glad you felt the love. I meant it!


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 7, 2015)

Oh gotcha.... I think then now the point is clearer.


----------



## Yessica... (May 7, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Oh gotcha.... I think then now the point is clearer.


We shouldn't be talking like this....some people get ornery about it....

We're soooooo bad!


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 7, 2015)




----------



## DutchKillsRambo (May 7, 2015)

Blue Wizard I love your new sig. Bailey Jay, an Olsen Twin, and Cocaine. Love it on all levels.


----------



## Indagrow (May 7, 2015)

DutchKillsRambo said:


> Blue Wizard I love your new sig. Bailey Jay, an Olsen Twin, and Cocaine. Love it on all levels.


Thought it was a double post of a funny picture.. Still liked it the second time


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (May 7, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Thought it was a double post of a funny picture.. Still liked it the second time


I could be wrong, I've never seen the pic before. But i do believe Blue and I share some interests in the t-girl category.


----------



## herbose (May 8, 2015)

Porn stars at AVN porn awards. Influential celebs at MET gala.


----------



## herbose (May 8, 2015)




----------



## yktind (May 8, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3413255
> View attachment 3413248
> View attachment 3413249
> View attachment 3413256
> ...


Lol, how do all of those people have the same problems as I do with all of those normal daily occurrences?


----------



## BudZinga (May 8, 2015)




----------



## Mad Hamish (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Christianiadelic (May 10, 2015)

BudZinga said:


>


You forgot 'ugly'.


----------



## herbose (May 11, 2015)




----------



## herbose (May 11, 2015)

Your next what?


----------



## Yessica... (May 11, 2015)




----------



## herbose (May 11, 2015)




----------



## herbose (May 11, 2015)

.


----------



## herbose (May 11, 2015)

Comment not required.


----------



## herbose (May 11, 2015)




----------



## herbose (May 11, 2015)

This one is actually pretty funny.


----------



## herbose (May 11, 2015)




----------



## herbose (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (May 11, 2015)




----------



## yktind (May 11, 2015)

Fuck you I need a beer:


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 11, 2015)




----------



## ChingOwn (May 11, 2015)




----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 11, 2015)

Lol


----------



## Pinworm (May 12, 2015)




----------



## 9leaves (May 12, 2015)

He makes me laugh when his lips move or don't. Just this picture is funny. Biggest joke in American history!


----------



## yktind (May 12, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> View attachment 3416530


They had a post with all of the comments. It was awesome. Their Customer Service defended and answered every question.


----------



## yktind (May 12, 2015)




----------



## yktind (May 12, 2015)

*Ginger... Bread House*


----------



## yktind (May 12, 2015)

Lol holly shit. This guy killed his imaginary friend. This is his mugshot. (Not sure if this is a real story, but it is really funny).
http://www.mandatory.com/2015/05/12/man-kills-imaginary-friend-turns-self-in-takes-worlds-saddest/






Geoff Gaylord walked into a Jacksonville Sheriff's Office and confessed to his crime: he had repeatedly *stabbed *his friend "Mr. Happy" with a kitchen knife, *cut up* Mr. Happy with a* hatchet*, and *buried *him in his backyard. Let me remind you again that this occurred in Florida, so perhaps it should come as a surprise to no one.

Gaylord and Mr. Happy were friends for seven years but, according to Gaylord, he killed him for a few reasons:

_"He left his empty vodka bottles all over the kitchen... never picked up his empty *cocaine *baggies...He messed up my apartment to the point where I just couldn't get it clean...Before Hap started doing drugs and acting weird he was my BFF...We'd go dancing, play on the children's park equipment, both huge fans of doom metal – listened to it for hours with the lights turned off_."

When Mr. Happy crashed Gaylord's car, and Gaylord got arrested instead, Gaylord had had enough.

"_That drunk driving incident I got unfairly blamed for and just how messy he had become put me over the edge and I murdered him_."

Gaylord was eventually taken into custody when he threatened police for not giving him the death penalty. Police found drug paraphernalia and a machine gun in Gaylord's house, and was booked on multiple charges.

________________________________________________

---Cocaine is a hell of drug, lol


----------



## yktind (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (May 12, 2015)




----------



## ChingOwn (May 12, 2015)




----------



## yktind (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (May 12, 2015)

@Alienwidow :


----------



## Yessica... (May 12, 2015)




----------



## yktind (May 12, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> View attachment 3417108


I've done this, lol


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (May 13, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> View attachment 3417522


THIS makes SO MUCH SENSE!!!!!


----------



## insidagain (May 13, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> THIS makes SO MUCH SENSE!!!!!


now we have two ways to go blind


----------



## herbose (May 14, 2015)

Cute, not edgy.


----------



## yktind (May 14, 2015)

You know he wanted to nail her, lol


----------



## insidagain (May 14, 2015)




----------



## yktind (May 14, 2015)




----------



## yktind (May 14, 2015)




----------



## ebgood (May 14, 2015)




----------



## ebgood (May 14, 2015)




----------



## herbose (May 15, 2015)




----------



## bellcore (May 15, 2015)




----------



## yktind (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Me & My friend (May 15, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3419202


HEY WTF!!! I think you copied that from some clowns "LST" tutorial.


----------



## Pinworm (May 15, 2015)




----------



## yktind (May 15, 2015)

Poor tom haha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Yessica... (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (May 16, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


>


----------



## abe supercro (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (May 16, 2015)

Trousers said:


>


Penis always wins!


----------



## ebgood (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (May 17, 2015)




----------



## herbose (May 17, 2015)

How you know you're flying over Africa.


----------



## herbose (May 17, 2015)




----------



## herbose (May 17, 2015)




----------



## herbose (May 17, 2015)




----------



## herbose (May 18, 2015)




----------



## yktind (May 19, 2015)

Happy Birthday! Now get the fuck out.


----------



## Yessica... (May 19, 2015)

bahahaahhahahahahahha

I love this shit.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 19, 2015)




----------



## ebgood (May 19, 2015)




----------



## ChingOwn (May 20, 2015)




----------



## yktind (May 20, 2015)

Here is their reply:
Coles' reply as follows: 
High non-happy Coles customer! We’re terribly sorry you came across this at our joint. If this isn’t your thing, we have weed killer located on aisle 8. For your safety though, please steer clear of the pot section located in the kitchen wear aisle. Can we be stopped, yes we can-abbis… So thanks for bringing this to our attention. Mary Jane (Customer Relations)


----------



## SunnyJim (May 21, 2015)




----------



## pabloesqobar (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (May 21, 2015)

Too far Equality...TOO FAR...


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 22, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> View attachment 3424302
> 
> Too far Equality...TOO FAR...


Not quite equality... we don't need to rinse it and put it pack in our pockets


----------



## Yessica... (May 22, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Not quite equality... we don't need to rinse it and put it pack in our pockets


"Attempted equality"

What the fuck is wrong with squatting outside? I think the pee funnel is tarded.


----------



## poo bear (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Mad Hamish (May 22, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> "Attempted equality"
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with squatting outside? I think the pee funnel is tarded.


Hell I will do you gals a favor and let you in on a secret: I sometimes take the cartoons to the toilet and sit for a little read while I have a piss, because comfort is how I roll. Besides, I'm not Jewish, a little drip dry to prevent zip blooms doesn't hurt lmfao


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 22, 2015)




----------



## yktind (May 22, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


>



WTF to that 2nd pic?


----------



## Hookabelly (May 22, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> "Attempted equality"
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with squatting outside? I think the pee funnel is tarded.


Not for when you're stuck in traffic…. I think those gizmos would b useful in a pinch. But then you're dealing with having to clean it and WHERE to put the pee, figuring if you didn't have an empty pop bottle or WHATEVER to pee in….


----------



## Yessica... (May 22, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Not for when you're stuck in traffic…. I think those gizmos would b useful in a pinch. But then you're dealing with having to clean it and WHERE to put the pee, figuring if you didn't have an empty pop bottle or WHATEVER to pee in….


I'm always going to be a tree planter at heart. I squat in the wilderness. No biggie - tons of forest cover in Canada.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 22, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I'm always going to be a tree planter at heart. I squat in the wilderness. No biggie - tons of forest cover in Canada.


I've got no problem w/ peeing outside. It's when you're in hoards of public and you can't find a bathroom, or a place to squat LOL. You can't squat discreetly. If one is REALLY talented, she could actually pee standing up and not even get a drop on her clothes….. Not me or anything, I was just sayin'


----------



## Yessica... (May 22, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> I've got no problem w/ peeing outside. It's when you're in hoards of public and you can't find a bathroom, or a place to squat LOL. You can't squat discreetly. If one is REALLY talented, she could actually pee standing up and not even get a drop on her clothes….. Not me or anything, I was just sayin'


OMG - we are having a conversation in the funny picture thread. 

We are going to get IN TROUBLE!!!!!

Oh wait - HERE'S ONE:


----------



## superloud (May 22, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> I've got no problem w/ peeing outside. It's when you're in hoards of public and you can't find a bathroom, or a place to squat LOL. You can't squat discreetly. If one is REALLY talented, she could actually pee standing up and not even get a drop on her clothes….. Not me or anything, I was just sayin'


Lol i had a lady of the night walk up to our car when i was younger she new my dad and she was wearing a skirt while she was leaning in the window talking she just started pissing.then she finished her convo and walked off. idk if she got any on her though


----------



## yktind (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Hookabelly (May 22, 2015)

Pm;d you


----------



## Yessica... (May 22, 2015)

superloud said:


> Lol i had a lady of the night walk up to our car when i was younger she new my dad and she was wearing a skirt while she was leaning in the window talking she just started pissing.then she finished her convo and walked off. idk if she got any on her though


HEY! I feel like I haven't seen you in awhile! 

Um...I know this is a repost. But @Skuxx reminded me how much I LIKE IT...


----------



## superloud (May 22, 2015)

i started a new grow so I've been occupied with that


----------



## 420nell420 (May 22, 2015)

bluntception lol..


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 23, 2015)




----------



## superloud (May 23, 2015)

420nell420 said:


> bluntceptionView attachment 3425019 lol..


I just ejaculated. and I'm at work so now. i have to tell every one I spilled my Dr Pepper on myself


----------



## Trousers (May 23, 2015)




----------



## superloud (May 23, 2015)

Trousers said:


>


Am I missing something I don't see anything funny in the picture?


----------



## 420nell420 (May 23, 2015)

superloud said:


> I just ejaculated. and I'm at work so now. i have to tell every one I spilled my Dr Pepper on myself


want more exotic bluntwork? this is nada....actually the real art is those duct tape fanatics:  
AMERICAAAAAAAAA FUCK YA DUCT TAPE


----------



## herbose (May 24, 2015)




----------



## herbose (May 24, 2015)




----------



## herbose (May 24, 2015)




----------



## herbose (May 24, 2015)




----------



## herbose (May 24, 2015)

When your salad tells you a joke.


----------



## herbose (May 24, 2015)




----------



## herbose (May 24, 2015)




----------



## herbose (May 24, 2015)

Close but no cigar.


----------



## herbose (May 24, 2015)




----------



## herbose (May 24, 2015)




----------



## herbose (May 24, 2015)

The miracle of birth.


----------



## herbose (May 24, 2015)




----------



## herbose (May 24, 2015)




----------



## herbose (May 24, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (May 24, 2015)

herbose said:


>


I love you!


----------



## Yessica... (May 24, 2015)

Hey @Trousers :


----------



## see4 (May 24, 2015)

Not so much a PIC, but this video is fucking good times!


----------



## ebgood (May 24, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (May 24, 2015)




----------



## wwrockyou (May 25, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I love you!


I love Pee Wee


----------



## Yessica... (May 25, 2015)

wwrockyou said:


> I love Pee Wee


----------



## Yessica... (May 25, 2015)

AMAZING!


----------



## WHATFG (May 25, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (May 25, 2015)

Women rowers, lol.


----------



## abe supercro (May 25, 2015)

WHATFG said:


> View attachment 3426751


never trust a fart, lol.


----------



## Yessica... (May 25, 2015)

EDIT: I'm not sure exactly where I got the inspiration for this misogynistic post...but it felt very organic...


----------



## Trousers (May 25, 2015)




----------



## ebgood (May 25, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (May 25, 2015)




----------



## abalonehx (May 25, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (May 26, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> EDIT: I'm not sure exactly where I got the inspiration for this misogynistic post...but it felt very organic...









I just posted a shit gif with words in it in response to your shitty posting. 
I hope you are happy.


----------



## Yessica... (May 26, 2015)

Trousers said:


> I just posted a shit gif with words in it in response to your shitty posting.
> I hope you are happy.


You're such a tool. Now THAT'S pretty funny.

EDIT: So you're saying the post I made about the WWII veteran is SHIT POSTING?

Wow - that's pretty darn Un-American of ya! Are you a communist?

 

It's allllllll making more sense now.


----------



## yktind (May 26, 2015)




----------



## ebgood (May 26, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> View attachment 3427067


----------



## ebgood (May 26, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (May 27, 2015)




----------



## yktind (May 28, 2015)




----------



## herbose (May 28, 2015)




----------



## herbose (May 28, 2015)




----------



## herbose (May 28, 2015)




----------



## herbose (May 28, 2015)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (May 28, 2015)




----------



## dux (May 28, 2015)

I like how he plays it off like no big deal..


----------



## Yessica... (May 28, 2015)

herbose said:


>


I'm at 14/20

What does that MEAN? I am automatically disqualified from everything involving a penis. I don't actually have one. PITY.


----------



## bellcore (May 28, 2015)

It means all guys fancy themselves as dashing heros just waiting on the right situation to arise. Of course after women see the hero in their midst they will throw themselves at him for the rest of his life. duh?


----------



## ChingOwn (May 28, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (May 28, 2015)

bellcore said:


> It means all guys fancy themselves as dashing heros just waiting on the right situation to arise. Of course after women see the hero in their midst they will throw themselves at him for the rest of his life. duh?


WAT?

I meant I do 14/ 20 of those "things that men do". 

I'm confused about the other analogy though. Although I'm a pretty BIG FAN of Hero's...


----------



## bellcore (May 28, 2015)

I thought you were referring to item #14 on the list. heh.


----------



## Trousers (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (May 29, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (May 29, 2015)

Trousers said:


> I have the weirdest boner right now.


----------



## Trousers (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (May 29, 2015)

bellcore said:


> I thought you were referring to item #14 on the list. heh.


I DO THAT EVERYWHERE. 

In university it was the worst! I'd be in a large classroom, and I would picture SWAT zipping down from the ceiling and me leading the "women and children" to safety. 

I have always had an active imagination. 

Also, I'm kind of a super hero. 


     

Shhhhhhhh, don't tell anyone...


----------



## WHATFG (May 29, 2015)




----------



## bellcore (May 30, 2015)




----------



## TalonToker (May 30, 2015)

Okay, so it's not a pic...but it cracked me up...


----------



## ChingOwn (May 30, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> WAT?
> 
> I meant I do 14/ 20 of those "things that men do".
> 
> ...


how do you do #19?


----------



## Yessica... (May 30, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> how do you do #19?


Refresh my memory, what was that one again?

I can't do any of the ones that require a penis. Mostly PEE stuff I think, if memory serves. That's why I'm only at 14/20. 

Any of the ones not involving a penis, I have done.


----------



## ChingOwn (May 30, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Refresh my memory, what was that one again?
> 
> I can't do any of the ones that require a penis. Mostly PEE stuff I think, if memory serves. That's why I'm only at 14/20.
> 
> Any of the ones not involving a penis, I have done.


19. Aim your pee at the edge of the toilet water or higher to avoid people knowing that you are peeing....

can you do it?


----------



## Yessica... (May 30, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> 19. Aim your pee at the edge of the toilet water or higher to avoid people knowing that you are peeing....
> 
> can you do it?


Nope, nor would I want to. Why do you need to hide peeing?


----------



## ChingOwn (May 30, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Nope, nor would I want to. Why do you need to hide peeing?


cause you talkin to bitches on the phone and dont want them to hear


----------



## Yessica... (May 30, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> cause you talkin to bitches on the phone and dont want them to hear


I do that - and say "You get to hear me pee - LUCKY YOU!"


----------



## ChingOwn (May 30, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I do that - and say "You get to hear me pee - LUCKY YOU!"




Thats Dean I told you about him somewhere hes like me


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 30, 2015)

bellcore said:


> It means all guys fancy themselves as dashing heros just waiting on the right situation to arise. Of course after women see the hero in their midst they will throw themselves at him for the rest of his life. duh?


Note to self: never look heroic. Life is a long time.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## yktind (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Jun 3, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


>


I've cheated. Twice. On a twat who happened to also be cheating on me.

IT WAS AWESOME. hahaha

He's the only one though, and I would never do it to someone I loved. 

Is it penis that makes you cheat? I don't think a lap dance is cheating though. FUCKING is cheating.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 3, 2015)

Lol I can neither confirm nor deny any allegations at this time. Previous knowledge has been tampered and/or invalid. 

My logic is undeniable. 

But for real....I've been married almost 10 together for almost 12. 

Now I am a major prevert....and well I used to. Used to frequent strip clubs.... 

Wait if you use a condom it doesn't count right ? 

JK but wait blow jobs don't count either. And that's still TMI about me. I'm a nice guy. I try to be.

Maybe I'm a dick but I don't cheat. Now maybe I used to also go to bars n fuckin women are as or more prevertrd now a days than men...and just maybe I smelled like hot chicks. 

**SKIP TO THIS**
But this was funny. I had to look it up to see if it was a real product. I actually was watxhing with ol wifey poo. I was like half laughing.. googling.


----------



## ebgood (Jun 3, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Is it penis that makes you cheat?


yes. yes it is


TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Lol I can neither confirm nor deny any allegations at this time. Previous knowledge has been tampered and/or invalid.
> 
> My logic is undeniable.
> 
> ...


 dont feel bad bruh. my gurl i guess puts up with ALot from me but as long as the line dont get crossed, i get to keep my balls. i say if u still got ur balls, then ur doin ok


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 3, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Lol I can neither confirm nor deny any allegations at this time. Previous knowledge has been tampered and/or invalid.
> 
> My logic is undeniable.
> 
> ...


So, would you be upset if the lady did the exact same things you did, but with male strippers/ dudes at the bar?

Just curious. 

Like if she came home smelling like THIS GUY:

 

And her tummy was full of his semen. Would you be pissed?


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 3, 2015)

I came home with nothing in my stomach .

Oh and wifey don't go for strippers. LOL


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 3, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> I came home with nothing in my stomach .
> 
> Oh and wifey don't go for strippers. LOL


Just play make believe with me.

Would you be upset with her if she did the same thing you were doing. With whoever. 

It's for science...


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 3, 2015)

3 - 4 years ago when i lived out east driving down a side gravel came across a family of coons that been ran over only one pup was circling so parked took off jacket and grabbed it was my best buddy


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 3, 2015)

Loop


ebgood said:


> yes. yes it is
> 
> dont feel bad bruh. my gurl i guess puts up with ALot from me but as long as the line dont get crossed, i get to keep my balls. i say if u still got ur balls, then ur doin ok


Yup got my balls and errthing. Water under the bridge. It was a party buss. Lots and lots of booze and weed.


----------



## ebgood (Jun 3, 2015)

Yessiirr


----------



## ebgood (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## yktind (Jun 4, 2015)

ebgood said:


> View attachment 3433663 View attachment 3433665 View attachment 3433666


Nothing is going to happen to Kanye. He is already Kanye, haha. What could be worse.


----------



## ebgood (Jun 4, 2015)

yktind said:


> Nothing is going to happen to Kanye. He is already Kanye, haha. What could be worse.


Real talk lol


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (Jun 4, 2015)

Want to make out Darth?


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 4, 2015)

got to like the ignore button


----------



## Trousers (Jun 4, 2015)

Is it hard for you to ignore your latent homosexuality?


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 4, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> got to like the ignore button


Ignore what?


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 4, 2015)

trouser


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 4, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> trouser


Oh you're ignoring him TOO? hahahah


----------



## Skuxx (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 4, 2015)

lol


----------



## poo bear (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 5, 2015)

@ yessica..What the hell are you Canadians up to???


----------



## yktind (Jun 5, 2015)

*note* These aren't real celebrities.


----------



## WHATFG (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Jun 6, 2015)

WHATFG said:


> View attachment 3435152


I would let you sit on my face. 

That's awesome!


----------



## ebgood (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sativied (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## yktind (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## insidagain (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Jun 9, 2015)

@charface it's AK.


----------



## TwistItUp (Jun 9, 2015)

Holy fuck, and I thought that scientist woman who was making vagina yogurt was bad.
Check this one out, it is even worse.






http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/02/11/vagina-yogurt_n_6661792.html


----------



## mouse1818 (Jun 9, 2015)

Not a pic but but hella funny


----------



## mouse1818 (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## yktind (Jun 10, 2015)

mouse1818 said:


> Not a pic but but hella funny


----------



## herbose (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## herbose (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## yktind (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## ebgood (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## herbose (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## herbose (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## herbose (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## herbose (Jun 13, 2015)

Guy wrote this on his rooftop near Milwaukee Airport.


----------



## herbose (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## herbose (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## herbose (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2015)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> View attachment 3439783


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Jun 17, 2015)

bahahahahahahaha


----------



## dux (Jun 17, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> bahahahahahahaha


What a loss,Farley was funny as hell when he was still here !!


----------



## ebgood (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Jun 18, 2015)

@WHATFG


----------



## WHATFG (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Steve French (Jun 19, 2015)

This tune killed me. It was my jam in my early years. Heard it for the first time in a decade recently. I still rock the Prozzak. Just not the 28.8 kbps modem.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (Jun 23, 2015)

http://abload.de/img/verifiablelikelyfishtpx3z.gif

too many god damn megbytes


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 23, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3446353


I fapped


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Jun 24, 2015)

Bahahahahaha


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## insidagain (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## ebgood (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## bbens69 (Jun 24, 2015)

New menu item @ KFC. The Mystery piece


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 24, 2015)

bbens69 said:


> New menu item @ KFC. The Mystery piece


Baby dragon.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Jun 25, 2015)

Best scene from Aliens.


----------



## yktind (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## yktind (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## yktind (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## yktind (Jun 26, 2015)

Fuck the Police, hahaha


----------



## torontoke (Jun 26, 2015)

How can u tell its caitlyn jenner???


----------



## yktind (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## herbose (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## herbose (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## xxMissxx (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## insidagain (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## yktind (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## yktind (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## yktind (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Jun 30, 2015)

yktind said:


>


bahahahahahaahahahaahah

Sometimes I can only see the GIF in the reply. This was worth it!!!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 1, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3450576



Dude, Matthew McConaughey toast.


----------



## yktind (Jul 1, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> bahahahahahaahahahaahah
> 
> Sometimes I can only see the GIF in the reply. This was worth it!!!


I don't know why it isn't working. But yeah. Just know that it is great, haha.

Here is the link. It is not a virus 
http://www.bromygod.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/penis-gag.gif


----------



## yktind (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## yktind (Jul 1, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


>


Editor? Fuck that, hahaha. Author must work from home.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## insidagain (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 2, 2015)

Have a happy 4th!


----------



## insidagain (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## Shea_Heights (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## bellcore (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## herbose (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## herbose (Jul 13, 2015)

WeedFreak78 said:


>



I saw an "after" picture of that guy's butt, what a mess, what was he thinking? It's a skyrocket for christ's sake, you know flames a going to come out of it.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## yktind (Jul 14, 2015)

Best trait a woman can have is to be honest.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 14, 2015)

it pays to advertise
.
...........she probably doesn't speak or read English.


cof


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## yktind (Jul 17, 2015)

Equality for all, lol. You throw like a girl:


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 17, 2015)

. Wtf am i growing ? LOL


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Jul 18, 2015)

I always think of you guys first when I find a funny pic...


----------



## WHATFG (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Silky T (Jul 18, 2015)

I don't know about everybody else, but this thread sucks! WTF?


----------



## ebgood (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Silky T (Jul 18, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> View attachment 3461424 . Wtf am i growing ? LOL


Looks like it's going to be a pickle some day.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 18, 2015)

Silky T said:


> Looks like it's going to be a pickle some day.


Lol ya no I know. But when I saw it I was shocked. I thought I was growing American cucumber. But I checked and its actually sweet pickle


----------



## herbose (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## dux (Jul 19, 2015)

More like it ...


----------



## yktind (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## neosapien (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jul 21, 2015)

It's weird being back after two years


----------



## WHATFG (Jul 22, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Jul 22, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Jul 23, 2015)

this is funny...


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## ebgood (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## yktind (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## ebgood (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## yktind (Jul 28, 2015)

Just some good advice really.


----------



## yktind (Jul 28, 2015)

Shoulder check bitch!


----------



## nomoresnow (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## neosapien (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## herbose (Aug 2, 2015)

"How hot was It?"
"It was so hot I let Bill Cosby buy me drinks."


----------



## ebgood (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (Aug 4, 2015)

fuck fuck fuck this place blows ass. 
I post a gif on a different forum and it won't post herrrrrrrrr


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 4, 2015)

Trousers said:


> fuck fuck fuck this place blows ass.
> I post a gif on a different forum and it won't post herrrrrrrrr


It's okay, we can still see it if we hit reply to your post. I hate when it won't let me post good gifs/pics, seems to happen mostly from imgur. Thanks, Obama...

P.S. Like Charlie Brown says, good gif...


----------



## nomoresnow (Aug 4, 2015)

Trousers said:


> fuck fuck fuck this place blows ass.
> I post a gif on a different forum and it won't post herrrrrrrrr




I got yer back.


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## dux (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## dux (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## yktind (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## dux (Aug 5, 2015)

Stop,stop,stop whispering my name for a picture!!


----------



## yktind (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## dux (Aug 6, 2015)

dux said:


> Stop,stop,stop whispering my name for a picture!!View attachment 3473725


Ooops! I don't remember posting this? Probably why it's not in the pet pic thread


----------



## yktind (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (Aug 7, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/FRt4DyB.webm

This is too big to post here, that's what she said. 
I know, it is 2015. Clicking a link, lol. 
(It is a dog taking a selfie)


----------



## neosapien (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## neosapien (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Aug 10, 2015)

To all the fathers with daughters...


----------



## nomoresnow (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Aug 11, 2015)

Naked Cowboy 
A Sheriff in a small town in Texas walks out in the street and sees a blond haired cowboy coming toward him with nothing on but his cowboy hat, his gun and his boots. He arrests him for indecent exposure.
As he is locking him up, he asks 'Why in the world are you walking around like this?'
The cowboy says, 'Well it's like this Sheriff ...... 

I was in this bar down the road and this pretty little red head asks me to go out to her motor home with her. So I did. 

We go inside and she pulls off her top and asks me to pull off my shirt... So I did.

Then she pulls off her skirt and asks me to pull off my pants.... So I did. 

Then she pulls off her panties and asks me to pull off my shorts...so I did. 

Then she gets on the bed and looks at me kind of sexy and says, 'Now go to town, cowboy.. ' 
'And here I am.' 

Son of a Gun. Blonde Men do exist!!!!


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 11, 2015)

Damn Red Head's don't know the difference between goin and cummin.
He was just trying to make her happy!


----------



## WHATFG (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## hossthehermit (Aug 14, 2015)

WHATFG said:


> View attachment 3479230


Doesn't work, trust me ............ showed it to my old lady, she got even MORE pissed .......


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## nomoresnow (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 17, 2015)

Soccer ball to the head, classic.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## bellcore (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Inzegrow (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Inzegrow (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## nomoresnow (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## bellcore (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## Revol_nroP (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## neosapien (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 25, 2015)

Winter Woman said:


> View attachment 3484622


Hey WW, hope all is well?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 25, 2015)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Hey WW, hope all is well?


I've been waiting for the booby pics.

Or was that Grannyweed?


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 26, 2015)

Jus Sayin...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## yktind (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 27, 2015)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Hey WW, hope all is well?


Yup, it is well. I almost died and feel like I have a second chance. Still getting used to FLA. 

How are things with you?


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 27, 2015)

So, I was walking through a local mall and came upon a "Mexican Book Store." Never having seen one before, I went in.

As I was wandering around, a clerk asked if he could help me find something. 

I asked, "Do you have a copy of Donald Trump's book about his proposed immigration policy regarding Mexicans?"

The clerk said, "Fuck you, get out and stay out!"

I said, "Yes, that's the one. Do you have it in paperback?"


----------



## yktind (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Sep 1, 2015)

WHATFG said:


> View attachment 3491026


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Sep 1, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


>


----------



## yktind (Sep 2, 2015)

*You're doing it wrong... all of it*


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## yktind (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## neosapien (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## bellcore (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## neosapien (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## bellcore (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## yktind (Sep 10, 2015)

*Some of the best worst advice you can get, haha
*


----------



## yktind (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 10, 2015)

dirtyho1968 said:


> View attachment 3495397


----------



## WHATFG (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## bellcore (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## torontoke (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 14, 2015)

*Some of these stories just bring a tear to my eyes, especially when they are about precious little girls.*
Little Thelma comes home from first grade and tells her father that they learned about the history of Valentine's Day.





"Since Valentine's Day is for a Christian saint and we're Jewish," she asks, "Will God get mad at me for giving someone a valentine?
Thelma's father thinks a bit then says "No, I don't think God would get mad. Who do you want to give a valentine to?” 
"Thewhole Isis group," she says.
"Why them," her father asks in shock? 
"Well," she says, "I thought that if a little American Jewish girl could have enough love to give them a valentine, they might start to think that maybe we're not all bad, and maybe start loving people a little bit. And if other kids saw what I did and then they sent valentines to them, they'd love everyone a lot. And then they'd start going all over the place telling everyone how much they loved them and how they didn't hate anyone anymore.”
Her father's heart swells and he looks at his daughter with new found pride. "Thelma, that's the most wonderful thing I've ever heard. ”
"I know," Thelma says, "and once that gets them out in the open, the Marines could blow the shit out of them."

?
cof


----------



## WHATFG (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## bellcore (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## bellcore (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## dangledo (Sep 18, 2015)

bellcore said:


>


----------



## nomoresnow (Sep 18, 2015)

dangledo said:


>


If I was a cop and that happened to me I'd laugh and give the guy a pass for being creative. Not like he was getting rid of child porn or rape evidence. I'm sure they didn't but they shoulda fired that idiot cop for the discharge silliness.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 19, 2015)

love that pic,


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## squarepush3r (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 24, 2015)

Corpus Christi couple were treated for minor injuries at the Doctors Center on Saratoga after their Smart Car hit a squirrel on Chapman Ranch Road.


----------



## xxMissxx (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## xxMissxx (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## xxMissxx (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (Sep 24, 2015)

selfies have killed more people than sharks this year.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 24, 2015)

Trousers said:


> selfies have killed more people than sharks this year.


Good. It's simply Natural Selection at work. I sometimes suggest that we should keep a few manholes uncovered on sidewalks to help speed the process along...


----------



## nomoresnow (Sep 24, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> Good. It's simply Natural Selection at work. I sometimes suggest that we should keep a few manholes uncovered on sidewalks to help speed the process along...


If they did that and left a roll of toilet paper next to it THAT would be awesome.


----------



## WHATFG (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## ebgood (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## herbose (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## herbose (Sep 27, 2015)

Two old guys, one 80 and one 87, were sitting on a park bench one morning. The 87-year-old had just finished his morning jog and wasn't even short of breath.

The 80-year-old was amazed at the guy's stamina and asked him what he did to have so much energy.

The 87-year-old said, "Well, I eat rye bread every day. It keeps your energy level high and you'll have great stamina with the ladies."

So, on the way home the 80-year-old stopped at the bakery. As he was looking around, the saleslady asked if he needed any help.

He said, "Do you have any rye bread?"

She said, "Yes, there's a whole shelf of it. Would you like some?"

He said, "I want five loaves."

She said, "My goodness, five loaves! By the time you get to the 3rd loaf, it'll be hard."

The old man says to himself, "I can't believe everybody knows about this shit but me."


----------



## herbose (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## herbose (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 27, 2015)

herbose said:


>



Gots to love asians


----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## xxMissxx (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## herbose (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 28, 2015)

))


----------



## herbose (Sep 30, 2015)

Looks normal?................................Turn it upside down.


----------



## WHATFG (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Sep 30, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


>


there's a big beaver road, north of detroit off I-75.


----------



## WHATFG (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## herbose (Oct 1, 2015)

Chrome rims.


----------



## Trousers (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## xxMissxx (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## xxMissxx (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## xxMissxx (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## NONHater (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## bellcore (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## xxMissxx (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## dangledo (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## herbose (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## herbose (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## herbose (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## herbose (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## herbose (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## herbose (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## xxMissxx (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## xxMissxx (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## xxMissxx (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## xxMissxx (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## xxMissxx (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## xxMissxx (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Oct 5, 2015)

Hey, Sihk hat bro.


----------



## WHATFG (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (Oct 5, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> View attachment 3514727


----------



## herbose (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Oct 6, 2015)

@GreatwhiteNorth, @elkamino and anyone else I missed...


----------



## bellcore (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## bellcore (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 7, 2015)

bubbles the cat


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## yktind (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## xxMissxx (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## xxMissxx (Oct 8, 2015)

mmmm who mentioned cereal


----------



## xxMissxx (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## xxMissxx (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## xxMissxx (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (Oct 9, 2015)

https://vine.co/v/eDwUvB2LppO


ugh this place is terrible


How does one post a vine here?


----------



## bellcore (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## nomoresnow (Oct 10, 2015)

LOL those pets are fuckin baked!


----------



## herbose (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## herbose (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## herbose (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## herbose (Oct 10, 2015)

I thought for sure this was in Hong Kong or Beijing.......


----------



## herbose (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## herbose (Oct 10, 2015)

Jesus was here...


----------



## Downtowntillman (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 12, 2015)

Why????


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 12, 2015)

"Darling", she whispered, "Will you still love me after we are married?"

He considered for a moment and then replied, "I suppose so I've always been fond of married women".


----------



## 6ohMax (Oct 12, 2015)

nomoresnow said:


> LOL those pets are fuckin baked!



Damn, that's quite observant


----------



## ebgood (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## yktind (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## torontoke (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 14, 2015)

Downtowntillman said:


>


PLUS REP!


----------



## xxMissxx (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 14, 2015)

torontoke said:


> View attachment 3520875


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## WeedFreak78 (Oct 14, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> View attachment 3521084


Every time i find one in the back of a drawer i have to lick it..is that weird?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 14, 2015)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Every time i find one in the back of a drawer i have to lick it..is that weird?


I have to admit I still tongue test them to see if they are still good.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 14, 2015)

that's the way i was taught to test em, and later in school it truly was a playground funtime thing to do.


----------



## yktind (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Oct 14, 2015)

“xxMissxx said:


>


That is my most favourite GIF of life.

Day = Made

Thank you!


----------



## hellmutt bones (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 15, 2015)

Factoid:


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## herbose (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## bellcore (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## bellcore (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## herbose (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## herbose (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## ChingOwn (Oct 23, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> View attachment 3526190


I dont get it


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 23, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> I dont get it


Neither do i???? Musta been mass posting my apologies! here


----------



## Tokachu (Oct 23, 2015)

lel


----------



## bellcore (Oct 23, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Neither do i???? Musta been mass posting my apologies! here
> 
> 
> View attachment 3527135


----------



## Tokachu (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 23, 2015)

bellcore said:


>




PLUS REP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## herbose (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 23, 2015)

herbose said:


>


----------



## futant (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (Oct 24, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/czPsFet.gif


gif is too large to load here in 2015

it has a monkey in it


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 24, 2015)

that dangle won't do


----------



## dangledo (Oct 24, 2015)

cannabineer said:


> that dangle won't do


you see it?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 24, 2015)

No; broken link
(edit) twice


----------



## dangledo (Oct 24, 2015)

fail 2x


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 24, 2015)

Lol "calf" injury


----------



## elkamino (Oct 24, 2015)

dangledo said:


> you see it?


Worked for me


----------



## elkamino (Oct 24, 2015)

Funny as hell but I wish I hadn't known that was a monkey!


----------



## herbose (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 26, 2015)

futant said:


> View attachment 3527441


----------



## WHATFG (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## bellcore (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## yktind (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Nov 3, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> View attachment 3535233



I think you may be a bit confused 

Boyfriend 

 


Refrigerator


----------



## 6ohMax (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## BigDoobie (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## ChingOwn (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## mnbvcxza (Nov 5, 2015)

Yessica... said:


>


seriously funny !!

you should think of selling your humour yessica  


its quick !!!


----------



## mnbvcxza (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Nov 5, 2015)

mnbvcxza said:


> seriously funny !!
> 
> you should think of selling your humour yessica
> 
> ...


I give that shit away FO FREE! 

I am a free humour hooker. Blowing the funny in your face and/or eyes…


----------



## mnbvcxza (Nov 5, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I give that shit away FO FREE!
> 
> I am a free humour hooker. Blowing the funny in your face and/or eyes…


and/or eyes 
lol
very precise, and a great offer, gives us a choice, good to know thanks


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 5, 2015)

mnbvcxza said:


> and/or eyes
> lol
> very precise, and a great offer, gives us a choice, good to know thanks


I’m considerate. 

Wait a sec….I’m getting a very bad feeling about this. You’re not allowed to chit chat in the Picture thread. Some people get all cunty about it!


----------



## mnbvcxza (Nov 5, 2015)

an opening for joint not dick.

Thats the last you'll hear from me now yessica i pwomise.


----------



## bellcore (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2015)

unnecessarily harsh. Where will it end? is level 2 upturned extension plugs ?


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 5, 2015)

You’re welcome…


----------



## 6ohMax (Nov 5, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> You’re welcome…
> 
> View attachment 3536592 View attachment 3536594 View attachment 3536595 View attachment 3536596



Huh


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 5, 2015)

“6ohMax said:


> * UH* Huh


----------



## herbose (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## herbose (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## herbose (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## herbose (Nov 6, 2015)

Best costume.


----------



## herbose (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## herbose (Nov 6, 2015)

Terrifying pumpkin.


----------



## herbose (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## herbose (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## herbose (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## herbose (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## herbose (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## herbose (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Nov 8, 2015)

Thank YOU youtube for guiding me to shit I would never have looked up…


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (Nov 8, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I’m considerate.
> 
> Wait a sec….I’m getting a very bad feeling about this. You’re not allowed to chit chat in the Picture thread. Some people get all cunty about it!


----------



## herbose (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## herbose (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Nov 9, 2015)

herbose said:


>


Hahahaha ha. 

I'm sending this one to my parents. Thanks!


----------



## herbose (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Nov 9, 2015)

Trousers said:


>


----------



## torontoke (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 9, 2015)

Look at the guy next to her......lmao!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Nov 9, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> View attachment 3538849


----------



## Trousers (Nov 9, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> View attachment 3538795


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Nov 10, 2015)

I don't know why but I can't stop laughing at this...


----------



## ebgood (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 14, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> View attachment 3542694


Poor old Lemiwinks...


----------



## JaxMouse (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Nov 15, 2015)

Sunni this is art not a dick pic...lol...


----------



## WHATFG (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## DrCannaPath (Nov 15, 2015)

WHATFG said:


> View attachment 3543328


Lmfaoooooooo 

Check out my current TriStrain grow:
https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/883569/


----------



## Downtowntillman (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## BigDoobie (Nov 16, 2015)

Not my memes but thought it was funny. If the language if inappropriate I can remove.


----------



## Downtowntillman (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Nov 17, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3544676 View attachment 3544677


Waaaaaaaaaat?


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Nov 17, 2015)

Not funny... Until I get to prove it.


----------



## Trousers (Nov 17, 2015)

You will be remembered for your bad memes and obesity.


----------



## Trousers (Nov 17, 2015)

really wish this site would enter the new millennium and allow wbm and larger gifs

oh well

video link
http://i.imgur.com/BALT0No.webm


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## neosapien (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## herbose (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## charface (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 20, 2015)

Thats awesome ^^^^^lamo


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## herbose (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Nov 21, 2015)

These came from me new guy...he's pretty great...


----------



## Downtowntillman (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## herbose (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 23, 2015)

Life with kids


----------



## torontoke (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Nov 25, 2015)

Good morning!!! Nothing wrong with a little bbb... 
Breakfast!
Breast!
Bud!


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 25, 2015)

Downtowntillman said:


> Good morning!!! Nothing wrong with a little bbb...
> Breakfast!
> Breast!
> Bud!
> View attachment 3550525


Holy shit - do you KNOW those? Those are crazy nice!


----------



## neosapien (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## bellcore (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## bellcore (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 25, 2015)

dannyboy602 said:


> View attachment 3550994 View attachment 3550995


Christmas gifts.


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 25, 2015)

dannyboy602 said:


> View attachment 3550994 View attachment 3550995


Where do you get this shirt? RFLMAO


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## bubblenut (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## neosapien (Nov 26, 2015)

Waterproof electrical outlet.


----------



## bellcore (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## bellcore (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## 3N1GM4 (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## bellcore (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## bellcore (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## bellcore (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## 3N1GM4 (Nov 27, 2015)

I still LoL when I watch this


----------



## 3N1GM4 (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## 3N1GM4 (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## herbose (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## herbose (Nov 28, 2015)

A New York attorney representing a wealthy art collector called and asked to speak to his client, "Saul, I have some good news and, I have some bad news."

The art collector replied, "I've had an awful day; let's hear the good news first."

The lawyer said, "Well, I met with your wife today, and she informed me that she invested $5,000 in two pictures that she thinks will bring a minimum of $15-20 million. I think she could be right."

Saul replied enthusiastically, "Well done! My wife is a brilliant businesswoman! You've just made my day. Now I know I can handle the bad news. What is it?"

The lawyer replied, "The pictures are of you with your secretary."


----------



## herbose (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## a senile fungus (Nov 28, 2015)

herbose said:


>



This has me howling with laughter this morning!

Thank you!


----------



## torontoke (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## neosapien (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Nov 28, 2015)

Thought of you @6ohMax when I read this...


----------



## Downtowntillman (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## 3N1GM4 (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## herbose (Nov 29, 2015)

Celebrities with and without makeup.


----------



## herbose (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## herbose (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 29, 2015)

herbose said:


> Celebrities with and without makeup.


LMAO!


----------



## neosapien (Nov 29, 2015)

Was playing what turned out to be 52 card pickup with the little one and saw this and thought it was quite fitting with the times...


----------



## bellcore (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## herbose (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## herbose (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## neosapien (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## Buzzboo (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 30, 2015)

Buzzboo said:


> View attachment 3554684


Well, you can always PM your husband...


----------



## Buzzboo (Nov 30, 2015)

No actually he's laying beside me watching gladiator.,lol.


----------



## Downtowntillman (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## John Vargas2 (Dec 1, 2015)

Omg lol


----------



## WHATFG (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 1, 2015)

Downtowntillman said:


> View attachment 3554687


So you ARE a sock then... knew it all along.


----------



## Downtowntillman (Dec 1, 2015)

What the fuck ever. Damn she was laying beside me... On here and I snapped a pic of her typing. Sunni has spoken with her.. Fucking sock??? I don't know which thing is more sad?. People who think buzzboo is me or someone who would create a double account.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 1, 2015)

Downtowntillman said:


> What the fuck ever. Damn she was laying beside me... On here and I snapped a pic of her typing. Sunni has spoken with her.. Fucking sock??? I don't know which thing is more sad?. People who think buzzboo is me or someone who would create a double account.


3rd choice: the man whose wife is contentedly making sammies for another man


----------



## Downtowntillman (Dec 1, 2015)

Some people on this site are the sad poor kids in school that got bullied or couldn't buy a friend. Now you can be what you want!? The cool person. But this is just (what I thought) a internet site where we ...Toke& talk... Fucking wanna be PI's. I don't toss and turn over anything that goes on here. But you're only as good as the company you keep!


----------



## Downtowntillman (Dec 1, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> 3rd choice: the man whose wife is contentedly making sammies for another man


Flabbergasted!!! Are you insulting the fact that she's a server? Or me?? So we can dumb it down a little.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 1, 2015)

Downtowntillman said:


> Flabbergasted!!! Are you insulting the fact that she's a server? Or me?? So we can dumb it down a little.


Server has nuthin to do with it. Refer to last nite. For the record, I don't think she or you are socks, tho you may share those weird multicolored toe socks whilst indulging in your festive lovemaking


----------



## Trousers (Dec 1, 2015)

gonna place my dick over the phone and pretend like your wife is giving me a handy


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 1, 2015)

Downtowntillman said:


> What the fuck ever. Damn she was laying beside me... On here and I snapped a pic of her typing. Sunni has spoken with her.. Fucking sock??? I don't know which thing is more sad?. People who think buzzboo is me or someone who would create a double account.


I was playing. Sorry if I offended, that was not my intent. Just giving shit.

ETA: I have quoted her posts and exchanged jabs about Bushy with her. I wouldn't do that if I really thought it was a fake account. No offense meant to you or her.


----------



## Trousers (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## torontoke (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## bellcore (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Dec 3, 2015)

Happens sometimes..


----------



## herbose (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## bellcore (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## bellcore (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## bellcore (Dec 3, 2015)

Homeless Couple Found Living In Walmart Attic With Hot Plate, Meth Lab, And 42″ LED TV...


----------



## WHATFG (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## 3N1GM4 (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## bellcore (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## herbose (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## 3N1GM4 (Dec 6, 2015)

Sorry sir, we are going to have to keep this pipe bomb, you can pick it up at the service desk when you leave...


----------



## 3N1GM4 (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## bellcore (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## neosapien (Dec 6, 2015)

The forums got a Groundhog Day thing going on. Except Bill Murray's not here and it rather sucks.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## bellcore (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## 3N1GM4 (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## bellcore (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Dec 11, 2015)

For them Wh40k lovers.


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## herbose (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## herbose (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## bellcore (Dec 15, 2015)

Dont hate me for posting this StarWars spoiler man!


----------



## WHATFG (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## bellcore (Dec 16, 2015)

Pics

by Anonymous, expressing their love for the ISIS folks.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Dec 16, 2015)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> For them Wh40k lovers.View attachment 3561902


Lol I bet you're the only other 40k fan on this site besides me. Maybe a few lurking.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Dec 16, 2015)

DutchKillsRambo said:


> Lol I bet you're the only other 40k fan on this site besides me. Maybe a few lurking.


We should make some kind of Wh40k Thread.  The first of its kind.


----------



## Steve French (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## herbose (Dec 16, 2015)

Sooooo.......THAT'S where he hid them!


----------



## 3N1GM4 (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## herbose (Dec 17, 2015)

On that toilet seat issue most of you men are just completely insensitive, totally unconcerned about your partner's delicate sensibilities. I, for one, NEVER leave the toilet seat up, in fact I never PUT the toilet seat up.....I just pee in the sink.


----------



## Downtowntillman (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 17, 2015)

Here Flipper...


----------



## neosapien (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## bellcore (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Dec 19, 2015)

Now that's an ass!!!


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## bellcore (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## ChingOwn (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## herbose (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## herbose (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## herbose (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## mc130p (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Dec 24, 2015)

Woman just don't make shit clear!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2015)

herbose said:


>


Thank you for posting that again. I got to see it with my other eye.


----------



## littleflavio (Dec 25, 2015)

Made in china toys...being actually sold


----------



## bellcore (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jan 2, 2016)

Jesus and Moses out golfing. Jesus tees up at a short 3 par with a water hazard right in the middle of the fairway. He get out his 9 iron and Moses says: "That's not enough club for you Jesus."

Jesus: "This is how Arnold Palmer does it."

Moses: "I'm telling you that's not enough club."

Jesus: "And I'm telling you this is how Arnold Palmer does it!"

Moses: "Suit yourself, up to you."

So Jesus swings and the ball goes almost straight up then lands in the water.

Jesus: "I'm gonna take that one over." and heads for the water.

Moses: "Stay here, I'll get it."

Moses goes to the water, parts it and walks down to retrieved the ball. He gives the ball to Jesus who tees up and grabs his 9 iron again.

Moses: "How many times do I have to tell you the 9's not enough club?"

Jesus: "AND HOW MANY TIMES DO I HAVE TO TELL YOU THIS IS HOW ARNOLD PALMER DOES IT?"

Jesus swings, the ball goes almost straight up and lands in the water.

Jesus: "I'll get this one."

He's walking around on top of the water when a foursome arrives at the tee.

Golfer looking at the guy walking on the water says "Who does that guy think he is, Jesus Christ?"

Moses: "No, unfortunately he thinks he's Arnold Palmer."


----------



## herbose (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jan 2, 2016)

AAAAAW!


----------



## herbose (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## Yessica... (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 2, 2016)

herbose said:


>









Well done. I guess I will give you a passing grade in history


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## WHATFG (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## Yessica... (Jan 3, 2016)

WHATFG said:


> View attachment 3577263


Hey girl!!!!

Sup???

Happy new year!!!!!


----------



## bellcore (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## Pinworm (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## bellcore (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## Yessica... (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Jan 11, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> View attachment 3583793



When I was a young'un one of my Sunday school teachers told us that it's better our seed end up in the stomach of a Whore than for it to hit the ground. 

Still think of that every time I jerk off in the shower. My seed is entering lots of people stomachs.. Helps me justify the act. Drink up...


----------



## WHATFG (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## poo bear (Jan 12, 2016)

Downtowntillman said:


> When I was a young'un one of my Sunday school teachers told us that it's better our seed end up in the stomach of a Whore than for it to hit the ground.
> 
> Still think of that every time I jerk off in the shower. My seed is entering lots of people stomachs.. Helps me justify the act. Drink up...


I just recirculate mine by eating it, technically it never really leaves my body.. that way it flys under gods radar and he isnt angered. 
except that one time where he punished us by taking David Bowie... my bad


----------



## Downtowntillman (Jan 12, 2016)

poo bear said:


> I just recirculate mine by eating it, technically it never really leaves my body.. that way it flys under gods radar and he isnt angered.
> except that one time where he punished us by taking David Bowie... my bad




You should try freezing it in ice cube trays. After its filled depending on the amount of your pop. Then you have a nice additive to your drinks at your next house party.


----------



## Downtowntillman (Jan 12, 2016)

Oh and @poo bear


----------



## bellcore (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## poo bear (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## ArcticOrange (Jan 13, 2016)

poo bear said:


> View attachment 3584984


She learned an important lesson that day. Welcome to life lil bish.


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## torontoke (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## torontoke (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## jacksthc (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## 420God (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 26, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3594511



Bob an I are chums


----------



## Downtowntillman (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Jan 31, 2016)

I love my panthers... Carolina proud!


----------



## Downtowntillman (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## bellcore (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 4, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 3601043


Jesus! If I had one of those it would have saved me SO much time in effort. Oh well, live and learn...


----------



## Hookabelly (Feb 4, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 3601043


Brush hog?


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 4, 2016)

looks like a play on a Texas Longhorn


cof


----------



## Downtowntillman (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## TioWWW999 (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Trousers (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Trousers (Feb 9, 2016)

fuck this shitty not able to handle large gifs site
http://i.imgur.com/aIWz8Gy.gif


----------



## srh88 (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## bellcore (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## bellcore (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## bellcore (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Trousers (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Richie LxP (Feb 13, 2016)

For all you fishing heads...Lolz.


----------



## dux (Feb 13, 2016)

Richie LxP said:


> For all you fishing heads...Lolz.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3607568


Maybe go work the hair line with a dink bait?


----------



## Richie LxP (Feb 13, 2016)

dux said:


> Maybe go work the hair line with a dink bait?



A what? A dink bait? Whats that?? haha


----------



## dux (Feb 13, 2016)

Instead of a jerk bait/crank bait.it's a fishing thing


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## bu$hleaguer (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## hellmutt bones (Feb 13, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> View attachment 3607898


^^^that was fuqing priceless!! ^^ im stil laughing!!


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 13, 2016)

herbose said:


> On that toilet seat issue most of you men are just completely insensitive, totally unconcerned about your partner's delicate sensibilities. I, for one, NEVER leave the toilet seat up, in fact I never PUT the toilet seat up.....I just pee in the sink.


I just piss on the seat


----------



## testiclees (Feb 13, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> I just piss on the seat


Express yourself.


----------



## Downtowntillman (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## 420God (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## guy incognito (Feb 16, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> there's a big beaver road, north of detroit off I-75.


Yea, it's exit 69. For reals.


----------



## Downtowntillman (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## bellcore (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Feb 17, 2016)

This is my reply to a comment on a fb post about the great SF Giant outfielder Willy Mays.


----------



## herbose (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Feb 19, 2016)

The origin of 4:20? 

That's the time I would have started with.


----------



## herbose (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## dux (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Feb 25, 2016)

*totally just kidding* 
Actually that was me when I was three.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## bellcore (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 26, 2016)

Bitch I got extendos!


BITCH I GOT EXTENDOS!!!!


----------



## abe supercro (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## elkamino (Feb 27, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> View attachment 3618237


Hmmm... lil fella looks familiar... that @Trousers old avatar?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 28, 2016)

Politics aside...


----------



## bellcore (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## bellcore (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Christianiadelic (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## bellcore (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 2, 2016)

Anderson cooper is also openly gay. ...he had dicks on his mind



bellcore said:


>


----------



## bellcore (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## WHATFG (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 3, 2016)

hossthehermit said:


>



not tryin to bust ur balls but bellcore posted this on the previous page


----------



## hossthehermit (Mar 3, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> not tryin to bust ur balls but bellcore posted this on the previous page


'scuuuuuuuse me ............


----------



## bellcore (Mar 3, 2016)

Heh, its a funny one. Great minds, or sick minds, think alike.


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 3, 2016)

i suppose


----------



## insidagain (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## saiyaneye (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## hossthehermit (Mar 6, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> View attachment 3624019 View attachment 3624021 View attachment 3624022


----------



## jacrispy (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## insidagain (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## curious old fart (Mar 6, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 3624816


what towers? I was lost in the twin peaks.


cof


----------



## saiyaneye (Mar 6, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


>


He's a great dancer


----------



## herbose (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Lash666 (Mar 7, 2016)

this pic is hilarious (its charles manson)


----------



## Lash666 (Mar 7, 2016)

Bahaha


----------



## herbose (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Mar 7, 2016)

Ready.... Aim.....


----------



## cat of curiosity (Mar 7, 2016)

put the damn phone down and watch the game, kid!


----------



## Lash666 (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Lash666 (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Lash666 (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 3624816


I cycled along the Canal de Midi from Toulouse into Carcassonne and never once saw this cyclist.....shame, would have made things a lot more enjoyable.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 7, 2016)

DST said:


> I cycled along the Canal de Midi from Toulouse into Carcassonne and never once saw this cyclist.....shame, would have made things a lot more enjoyable.


you would have been tailgating.


cof


----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2016)

I think I would have rear ended her...my wife was pregnant at the time so probably wouldn't have been too happy but hey....accidents happen.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Mar 7, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> Ready.... Aim.....


Actually looks like a .22 target rifle, wouldn't even hurt a kid that small, still too young to shoot...
Sorry to be the serious guy/ party pooper, I couldn't resist.


----------



## dux (Mar 7, 2016)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Actually looks like a .22 target rifle, wouldn't even hurt a kid that small, still too young to shoot...
> Sorry to be the serious guy/ party pooper, I couldn't resist.


 Hope so!! If that's a big gun dad's gonna take a good shot to his balls from the recoil


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Lash666 (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## neosapien (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Mar 8, 2016)

like... a LOT


----------



## cat of curiosity (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## roseypeach (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Lash666 (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 8, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3626430


Is that the rumored and celebrated Toke-amak??


----------



## roseypeach (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## bellcore (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Lash666 (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## insidagain (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## Xiu (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Lash666 (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Mar 20, 2016)

Can you find the pig hiding in this picture?


----------



## herbose (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Indagrow (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 21, 2016)

Hey Bear and Annie!
@cannabineer @curious2garden


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 21, 2016)

Saw this at the store today.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 22, 2016)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Saw this at the store today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3638090


But is it gluten free?


----------



## Downtowntillman (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## curious old fart (Mar 22, 2016)

there was a set of twins, recently born, with two different fathers


cof


----------



## Downtowntillman (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## insidagain (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## bellcore (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## ovo (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Mar 24, 2016)

Whoa! This is definitely worth watching.


----------



## bellcore (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Lash666 (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## roseypeach (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## roseypeach (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## bellcore (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## Steve French (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## roseypeach (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## roseypeach (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Mar 28, 2016)

Edit: lamest post ever!!


----------



## srh88 (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Mar 30, 2016)

m


----------



## herbose (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Mar 31, 2016)

Easter cookies.


----------



## herbose (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## bellcore (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 3, 2016)

Like a glove.


----------



## Downtowntillman (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## mikek420 (Apr 3, 2016)

Booty tomato. Dude at work said he'd hit it


----------



## herbose (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## Xiu (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 6, 2016)

Damn Skippy!!!! 

Oh wait thats peanut butter


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 6, 2016)

I bet she's feeling wonderful


----------



## roseypeach (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## roseypeach (Apr 7, 2016)

reminds me of a young Dexter


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Apr 7, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> View attachment 3651742 View attachment 3651743


 fucking awesome


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## roseypeach (Apr 7, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> View attachment 3651753 View attachment 3651755


bwahahaa


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 7, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> bwahahaa




Can I collect my $200 at least ?


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## roseypeach (Apr 7, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> Can I collect my $200 at least ?


Absolutely man  lmao


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## gabechihua (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## curious old fart (Apr 11, 2016)

Winter Woman said:


>


Welcome back....I've missed your sense of humor.


cof


----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 13, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> Welcome back....I've missed your sense of humor.
> 
> 
> cof


Thanks. Life has been going at the speed of light


----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 13, 2016)

Winter Woman said:


>


But, it's Spring!

Allo


----------



## Trousers (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## smokentoken (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## insidagain (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## insidagain (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 17, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> View attachment 3658912


Might wanna tell dude to stay out of Juarez.


----------



## herbose (Apr 17, 2016)

Donald Trump's hair growing in the wild.


----------



## herbose (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 17, 2016)

herbose said:


>


So fucked up


----------



## Downtowntillman (Apr 17, 2016)

srh88 said:


> So fucked up


I'm not seeing humor in that at all! There's a line. This dude vaulted over it.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 17, 2016)

herbose said:


>


Awwwwww, that little shit.


----------



## Downtowntillman (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Apr 17, 2016)

herbose said:


>



@6ohMax figured you'd uh.... Be able to appreciate this kind of... Wtf. 

I'm gonna go get some snacks....


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 17, 2016)

Downtowntillman said:


> View attachment 3659178


Amish don't dance at all. I don't even think they can listen to music aside from singing hymns. So, probably not.


----------



## Downtowntillman (Apr 17, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Amish don't dance at all. I don't even think they can listen to music aside from singing hymns. So, probably not.


True!!! Whewww... Had me stressing!


----------



## roseypeach (Apr 17, 2016)

how to fall asleep in class


----------



## roseypeach (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 17, 2016)

herbose said:


>



I would have replied with, it's ok little boy , I have a friend named joe taking care of jody....ur dad's the cuck.


----------



## Downtowntillman (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 17, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Amish don't dance at all. I don't even think they can listen to music aside from singing hymns. So, probably not.


Lol I was roughing in a place around your area.. Running pipes for new construction.. Those amish cut loose while working.. Blasting music and smoking cigarettes and stuff. Fun group of people. Serious workers though. Their Mason was probably only about 15.. Intense as fuck


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 17, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Lol I was roughing in a place around your area.. Running pipes for new construction.. Those amish cut loose while working.. Blasting music and smoking cigarettes and stuff. Fun group of people. Serious workers though. Their Mason was probably only about 15.. Intense as fuck


Their work is regarded as among the best you can get, I hear.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 17, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Their work is regarded as among the best you can get, I hear.


It's really cool to watch.. Definitely worth checking out if you never seen em working.. Hardest workers I've ever seen


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 17, 2016)

srh88 said:


> It's really cool to watch.. Definitely worth checking out if you never seen em working.. Hardest workers I've ever seen


Not to be a bigot, but anyone who thinks Jews are the ones to call money savvy and hard-earning, they never met an Amishman.


----------



## herbose (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 18, 2016)

herbose said:


>


Hi, there, Satan!


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## bellcore (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## dux (Apr 18, 2016)

View attachment 3660056[/QUOTE]

Just like a church...


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## neosapien (Apr 18, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Lol I was roughing in a place around your area.. Running pipes for new construction.. Those amish cut loose while working.. Blasting music and smoking cigarettes and stuff. Fun group of people. Serious workers though. Their Mason was probably only about 15.. Intense as fuck


I was doing a pool some years back and these Amish were up reshingling the roof. They got addicted to watching the toilet flush in the pool house. No shit. It blew their mind.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 18, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I was doing a pool some years back and these Amish were up reshingling the roof. They got addicted to watching the toilet flush in the pool house. No shit. It blew their mind.


theres an amish plumber around here.. i dont know how he got into that, the dude does good work too and hes half the price of all the other plumbers around here. when someone tells me im too much i refer them to him


----------



## srh88 (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## butterbudface (Apr 19, 2016)

robot wars anyone?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## roseypeach (Apr 19, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


hahahaaa

and they're both waterproof, excellent choice!


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## roseypeach (Apr 19, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3660750


I fucking LOVE Zombieland!!!


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 19, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> I fucking LOVE Zombieland!!!


That was a great scene, haaaaaa.... been awhile since I've thought about that.


----------



## roseypeach (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## roseypeach (Apr 19, 2016)

I can't help thinkin that @.Pinworm. would love this

For YOU Pinny!!


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 20, 2016)

godzila ain't shit


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 20, 2016)

like shooting a squirrel with a shot gun.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 20, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> View attachment 3661435 like shooting a squirrel with a shot gun.


Pretty accurate. First dose, 25mg? 23 hours of sleep.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 20, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Pretty accurate. First dose, 25mg? 23 hours of sleep.


I take 800 mg.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 20, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I take 800 mg.


You should stop taking it. It fucks with your lipids and it can cause permanent tardive dyskinesia. 

Edit: Wait! I can't tell you that, I'm not a doctor. Ask your doctor about alternatives, though.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 20, 2016)

^Sorry, it's 4/20, and wake and bake wasn't that long ago.


----------



## roseypeach (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 20, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> You should stop taking it. It fucks with your lipids and it can cause permanent tardive dyskinesia.
> 
> Edit: Wait! I can't tell you that, I'm not a doctor. Ask your doctor about alternatives, though.


Already working on it but it takes months the withdrawal is like heroin. I become psychotic and don't sleep for a week.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 20, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Already working on it but it takes months the withdrawal is like heroin. I become psychotic and don't sleep for a week.


You should smoke a lot of weed meanwhile. Promotes brain cell growth.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 20, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> You should smoke a lot of weed meanwhile. Promotes brain cell growth.


So do hallucinogens more so. Dmt realy helps.


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 20, 2016)

roseypeach said:


>



Timothy Leary should replace snoop dogg








Wait...we're talking about pot


----------



## cat of curiosity (Apr 20, 2016)

what happened to the lol's?


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 20, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> View attachment 3661578



Happy 420 nig nog.


----------



## roseypeach (Apr 20, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> Timothy Leary should replace snoop dogg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you're still right


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 20, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> you're still right


I mean if they wanted hip hoppers...then snoop, b real, method man and redman


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 20, 2016)

Make sure you all wait at the door at the dispensaries so it'll be a mad rush like Wal mart on black sunday


Quite sad


----------



## roseypeach (Apr 20, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> what happened to the lol's?


here ya go babe


----------



## insidagain (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2016)

http://jimscelebblender.bbcdigitalguerrillas.co.uk/


----------



## roseypeach (Apr 20, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> [URL]http://jimscelebblender.bbcdigitalguerrillas.co.uk/


[/URL]
trippy



http://talkobamato.me/synthesize.py?speech_key=901b266c07891a8059e7da1a3bd61560


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2016)

the dude takes requests via twitter for art drawn in MS paint and has knocked up a random generator.


----------



## roseypeach (Apr 20, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> the dude takes requests via twitter for art drawn in MS paint and has knocked up a random generator.


that's pretty cool, reminded me of the joe cartoons

remember those?

EDIT:


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 20, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> Make sure you all wait at the door at the dispensaries so it'll be a mad rush like Wal mart on black sunday
> 
> 
> Quite sad


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## bellcore (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 20, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> View attachment 3661806


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2016)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2016/03/30/microsoft-revives-hitler-loving-sex-bot-tay-causing-confusion/


----------



## Downtowntillman (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Turtlehermit (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Turtlehermit (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## gabechihua (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 23, 2016)

gabechihua said:


>


Look at dem tight ends


----------



## Downtowntillman (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 25, 2016)

Turtlehermit said:


> View attachment 3663372


I dont get it?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## insidagain (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Turtlehermit (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Chef420 (Apr 27, 2016)

What would you call it?


----------



## herbose (Apr 27, 2016)

Meanwhile.....in Norway....


----------



## herbose (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 28, 2016)

Best scene from Aliens.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 28, 2016)

Saturday is World Naked Gardening Day. Just thought you'd like to know.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 28, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> Saturday is World Naked Gardening Day. Just thought you'd like to know.


they must be feeding that plant mountain dew


----------



## dangledo (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Apr 28, 2016)

Chef420 said:


> What would you call it?


creampie


----------



## Downtowntillman (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## insidagain (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## curious old fart (Apr 28, 2016)

A couple in Sweetwater, Texas, had a lot of potted plants. During a recent cold spell, the wife was bringing a lot of them indoors to protect them from a possible freeze.
It turned out that a little green garden grass snake was hidden in one of the plants. When it had warmed up, it slithered out and the wife saw it go under the sofa.
She let out a very loud scream. garter on board
The husband (who was taking a shower) ran out into the living room naked to see what the problem was. She told him there was a snake under the sofa.
He got down on the floor on his hands and knees to look for it. About that time the family dog came and cold-nosed him on the behind. He thought the snake had bitten him, so he screamed and fell over on the floor.
His wife thought he had had a heart attack, so she covered him up, told him to lie still and called an ambulance.
The attendants rushed in, would not listen to his protests, loaded him on the stretcher, and started carrying him out.
About that time, the snake came out from under the sofa and the Emergency Medical Technician saw it and dropped his end of the stretcher. That’s when the man broke his leg and why he is still in the hospital.
The wife still had the problem of the snake in the house, so she called on a neighbor who volunteered to capture the snake. He armed himself with a rolled-up newspaper and began poking under the couch.. Soon he decided it was gone and told the woman, who sat down on the sofa in relief.
But while relaxing, her hand dangled in between the cushions, where she felt the snake wriggling around. She screamed and fainted, the snake rushed back under the sofa.
The neighbor man, seeing her lying there passed out, tried to use CPR to revive her.
The neighbor’s wife, who had just returned from shopping at the grocery store, saw her husband’s mouth on the woman’s mouth and slammed her husband in the back of the head with a bag of canned goods, knocking him out and cutting his scalp to a point where it needed stitches.
The noise woke the woman from her dead faint and she saw her neighbor lying on the floor with his wife bending over him, so she assumed that the snake had bitten him. She went to the kitchen and got a small bottle of whiskey, and began pouring it down the man’s throat.
By now, the police had arrived.
Breathe here…
They saw the unconscious man, smelled the whiskey, and assumed that a drunken fight had occurred. They were about to arrest them all, when the women tried to explain how it all happened over a little garden snake!
The police called an ambulance, which took away the neighbor and his sobbing wife.
Now, the little snake again crawled out from under the sofa and one of the policemen drew his gun and fired at it. He missed the snake and hit the leg of the end table. The table fell over, the lamp on it shattered and, as the bulb broke, it started a fire in the drapes.
The other policeman tried to beat out the flames, and fell through the window into the yard on top of the family dog who, startled, jumped out and raced into the street, where an oncoming car swerved to avoid it and smashed into the parked police car.
Meanwhile, neighbors saw the burning drapes and called in the fire department. The firemen had started raising the fire ladder when they were halfway down the street. The rising ladder tore out the overhead wires, put out the power, and disconnected the telephones in a ten-square city block area (but they did get the house fire out).
Time passed! Both men were discharged from the hospital, the house was repaired, the dog came home, the police acquired a new car and all was right with their world.
A while later they were watching TV and the weatherman announced a cold snap for that night. The wife asked her husband if he thought they should bring in their plants for the night.
And that’s when he shot her


cof


----------



## Downtowntillman (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Apr 29, 2016)

@.Pinworm. made me think of you!

 

BUT!!! I know I know.. You are the boss!! 

And see..I saved ya time responding


----------



## gabechihua (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## bellcore (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## roseypeach (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 30, 2016)

Not lol but very true


----------



## Downtowntillman (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 30, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> Not lol but very true
> 
> View attachment 3669764


Is that the fucking Angry Samoans? Goodshit.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Is that the fucking Angry Samoans? Goodshit.



Looks like em. ..my older cousin is into punk and Ska and all that shit....yall could measure penis sizes together.

These guys are one of my favorites. ..plus they from my home town. ..you like Norma Jean?


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 30, 2016)

*Diabetes Mellitus*


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 30, 2016)

MC Hammer collaboration with Wilford Brimley


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 30, 2016)

Downtowntillman said:


> View attachment 3668079


So, my virgin butthole will get its cherry popped once I croke


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Apr 30, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> View attachment 3669977


that's fucked up, and not very funny. wtf....


----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 30, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> that's fucked up, and not very funny. wtf....


None of what he posts are pics that make me lol.


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 30, 2016)

To each their own


----------



## dux (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## PetFlora (May 1, 2016)

My idea for an Indy band name: *Rub One Out*. Kids could tell their friends and parents_ “I’m going to rub one out’_


----------



## Downtowntillman (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (May 1, 2016)




----------



## roseypeach (May 1, 2016)




----------



## roseypeach (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (May 1, 2016)




----------



## cat of curiosity (May 1, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (May 1, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


>


These dudes got more crazy bait stuff. Look for the moped one. I'd post it but I'm on my phone


----------



## 6ohMax (May 1, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (May 1, 2016)




----------



## herbose (May 1, 2016)




----------



## herbose (May 1, 2016)




----------



## herbose (May 1, 2016)




----------



## herbose (May 1, 2016)




----------



## herbose (May 1, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (May 1, 2016)

herbose said:


>


He's racist is all fuck


----------



## 6ohMax (May 1, 2016)

herbose said:


>



Bullshit...discriminated because of marijuana. ....fuck employers


----------



## srh88 (May 1, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (May 1, 2016)




----------



## herbose (May 1, 2016)

m


----------



## herbose (May 1, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (May 1, 2016)

herbose said:


>


happy gilmore beat him


----------



## BamaBoyBeRolling (May 1, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (May 1, 2016)




----------



## ovo (May 2, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (May 2, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (May 2, 2016)




----------



## cat of curiosity (May 2, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> View attachment 3671555
> 
> View attachment 3671556


i don't get it...?


----------



## 6ohMax (May 2, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (May 2, 2016)




----------



## BamaBoyBeRolling (May 2, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (May 2, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (May 3, 2016)




----------



## bellcore (May 3, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (May 3, 2016)

Good thing I can read Hangul.


----------



## Downtowntillman (May 4, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (May 4, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (May 4, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3673189



Very intriguing. ..do tell me more about this round apparatus.


----------



## abe supercro (May 4, 2016)

everlasting gobstopper.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 4, 2016)

Son, you look delicious


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 4, 2016)

Realy Terrence, you take acid and dmt and what do you see? A creepy tree?


----------



## herbose (May 5, 2016)




----------



## herbose (May 5, 2016)




----------



## Drowning-Man (May 5, 2016)

He did inhale. "that was the point"-Obama


----------



## 6ohMax (May 5, 2016)




----------



## Magic Mike (May 5, 2016)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 5, 2016)




----------



## neosapien (May 5, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (May 5, 2016)

neosapien said:


>



ima still like this , great minds think alike..

Pix That Make You LOL-Warning-SNWS


----------



## gabechihua (May 5, 2016)




----------



## neosapien (May 5, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> ima still like this , great minds think alike..
> 
> Pix That Make You LOL-Warning-SNWS


Oh like I'm supposed to peruse through hundreds of pages to make sure I don't double post something that you or somebody else already posted in my sixty three hundred dollar suit COME ON!


----------



## 6ohMax (May 5, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Oh like I'm supposed to peruse through hundreds of pages to make sure I don't double post something that you or somebody else already posted in my sixty three hundred dollar suit COME ON!



Smoke some heavy indica


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 5, 2016)

Illuminati bitch


----------



## Xiu (May 5, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (May 6, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (May 6, 2016)




----------



## gabechihua (May 6, 2016)




----------



## cannabineer (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (May 7, 2016)




----------



## roseypeach (May 7, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (May 7, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (May 7, 2016)




----------



## herbose (May 8, 2016)




----------



## herbose (May 8, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (May 8, 2016)




----------



## herbose (May 8, 2016)




----------



## SunnyJim (May 8, 2016)




----------



## curious2garden (May 8, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


>


----------



## bellcore (May 8, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (May 9, 2016)




----------



## BamaBoyBeRolling (May 9, 2016)




----------



## dux (May 10, 2016)




----------



## herbose (May 13, 2016)




----------



## herbose (May 13, 2016)




----------



## BamaBoyBeRolling (May 13, 2016)




----------



## herbose (May 14, 2016)

Question: Which is more painful, childbirth or a swift kick in the nuts?

Answer: A swift kick in the nuts, you never hear a man say a year later "You know, I think I'd like to have another kick in the nuts".


----------



## srh88 (May 14, 2016)

@420God


----------



## srh88 (May 14, 2016)




----------



## Hookabelly (May 14, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


Or before that: this guy:


----------



## Singlemalt (May 14, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Or before that: this guy:


Perfect definition of the genre


----------



## Singlemalt (May 14, 2016)

This stuff is priceless


----------



## Downtowntillman (May 15, 2016)




----------



## Grandpapy (May 15, 2016)

Made me think of @curious2garden (not her fella)


----------



## roseypeach (May 15, 2016)

Downtowntillman said:


> View attachment 3682172


like I was telling Cat last week, it's already here 

I went to the women's restroom at Walmart and had to do a double take because I thought I'd gone in the men's bathroom by mistake.I literally ran out and checked to make sure I went in the right one!

I wish I'd taken my phone in with me, I'd have popped a pic! Shit filled in one, piss covered another and overfilled in the last. What a mess!!


----------



## dux (May 15, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> like I was telling Cat last week, it's already here
> 
> I went to the women's restroom at Walmart and had to do a double take because I thought I'd gone in the men's bathroom by mistake.I literally ran out and checked to make sure I went in the right one!
> 
> I wish I'd taken my phone in with me, I'd have popped a pic! Shit filled in one, piss covered another and overfilled in the last. What a mess!!



Are you sure? Sounds like a women's bathroom!!

Over the years doing commercial work(nights when stores are closed) I've ducked into the ladies room because of convenience, that's when I learned lots of women are pigs.messy and disgusting stuff left in toilets and floors !!!


----------



## SoOLED (May 15, 2016)




----------



## Hookabelly (May 15, 2016)

Downtowntillman said:


> View attachment 3682172


newsflash till: women are bigger pigs than men. Our restrooms look like a holocaust


----------



## SoOLED (May 15, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> newsflash till: women are bigger pigs than men. Our restrooms look like a holocaust


anyone who has ever worked in a bar, knows cleaning the womens bathroom is the short straw. I don't think its cause of " bigger pigs" just more selfish when no the ones that have to clean up.


----------



## srh88 (May 15, 2016)

SoOLED said:


> anyone who has ever worked in a bar, knows cleaning the womens bathroom is the short straw. I don't think its cause of " bigger pigs" just more selfish when no the ones that have to clean up.


where i worked we had a cleaner come in every morning at like 5am.. if i was still there cleaning up the bar or drinking lol.. most nights he'd look at the girls bathroom then look at me and go.. dude fuck you


----------



## SoOLED (May 15, 2016)

srh88 said:


> where i worked we had a cleaner come in every morning at like 5am.. if i was still there cleaning up the bar or drinking lol.. most nights he'd look at the girls bathroom then look at me and go.. dude fuck you


that's when you make him a bloody marry =X


----------



## srh88 (May 15, 2016)

lol 5am we were normally still all drinking heavily and doing lines off the closed bar


----------



## SoOLED (May 15, 2016)




----------



## gabechihua (May 15, 2016)




----------



## SoOLED (May 15, 2016)

that cake is awful omg lmao...


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 15, 2016)

yea lol


----------



## cannabineer (May 15, 2016)

srh88 said:


> where i worked we had a cleaner come in every morning at like 5am.. if i was still there cleaning up the bar or drinking lol.. most nights he'd look at the girls bathroom then look at me and go.. dude fuck you


 I believe that is the International Unit of workplace bullshit. Intelligent custodial mercenaries will charge proportionally. If you have a rest room at 2.4 DFYs it'll cost you.


----------



## srh88 (May 15, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> I believe that is the International Unit of workplace bullshit. Intelligent custodial mercenaries will charge proportionally. If you have a rest room at 2.4 DFYs it'll cost you.


maybe 2.4 on week days.. but on weekends, the DFY level was off the charts. in fact id say the DFY level was borderline dangerous


----------



## kmog33 (May 15, 2016)

So many penusez in this thread.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sandbagging (May 16, 2016)

dux said:


> Are you sure? Sounds like a women's bathroom!!
> 
> Over the years doing commercial work(nights when stores are closed) I've ducked into the ladies room because of convenience, that's when I learned lots of women are pigs.messy and disgusting stuff left in toilets and floors !!!


I always thought the men's room had to be the worst, till I worked for Walmart and had to take a turn cleaning the ladies'. Men don't try to do the "hover" and leave neat little piles of squishy brown defilement on the seat for someone else to deal with. Nor do men tend to leave used, non-flushable "feminine hygiene products" in or around the toilet or dirty diapers anywhere but the trashcan. Ruined my little teenage fantasy that human females are less disgusting than males.


----------



## dux (May 16, 2016)




----------



## roseypeach (May 17, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Drowning-Man (May 17, 2016)

Nice bong. Those chips look delicious


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 17, 2016)




----------



## roseypeach (May 18, 2016)




----------



## dannyboy602 (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Drowning-Man (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Singlemalt (May 18, 2016)




----------



## gabechihua (May 18, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (May 19, 2016)




----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 19, 2016)




----------



## insidagain (May 21, 2016)




----------



## herbose (May 21, 2016)

New.....Pampers exclusively for Canadian babies.


----------



## herbose (May 21, 2016)




----------



## herbose (May 21, 2016)




----------



## $bkbbudz$ (May 22, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 3685125


If I had a pic of my ex-wife I would post it as the funniest thing ever...why?? Because that fuckin idiot fell for something like that for over $2300.00...I did say it was my EX-WIFE, right???

Divorce??...Why not just cut out the middleman, and find a woman you hate and buy her a house and have kids for her to take away from you.


----------



## $bkbbudz$ (May 22, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


Sorry srh...I gotta say...


----------



## $bkbbudz$ (May 22, 2016)

$bkbbudz$ said:


> If I had a pic of my ex-wife I would post it as the funniest thing ever...why?? Because that fuckin idiot fell for something like that for over $2300.00...I did say it was my EX-WIFE, right???
> 
> Divorce??...Why not just cut out the middleman, and find a woman you hate and buy her a house and have kids for her to take away from you.


Oh! Hey I found her pic!...Geeze did I have a lot to drink that night!!!! LOL!!


----------



## srh88 (May 22, 2016)

$bkbbudz$ said:


> Oh! Hey I found her pic!...Geeze did I have a lot to drink that night!!!! LOL!!
> 
> View attachment 3688264


Must of been one of those black out Vegas weddings


----------



## $bkbbudz$ (May 22, 2016)

More than a mouthful is a waste...


----------



## herbose (May 22, 2016)




----------



## SoOLED (May 22, 2016)

herbose said:


>



really two ways to take this:

A. Be a dick and use your position of power, to shit kick the guy for being an asshole. and feel good cause _ You showed him who is boss!!_

B. think if this guy, is willing to be that extreme to be there on time, and risk getting his car keyed for your company, he is showing initiative and conviction.

there is like videos of this stuff on you tube.


----------



## budman111 (May 23, 2016)




----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2016)

SoOLED said:


> really two ways to take this:
> 
> A. Be a dick and use your position of power, to shit kick the guy for being an asshole. and feel good cause _ You showed him who is boss!!_
> 
> ...


I wouldn't limit this to binary options, for example,

C. What other rules of social conduct will this idiot break and how will that reflect upon the company. 

D. What type of customer service will he provide?


----------



## $bkbbudz$ (May 23, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I wouldn't limit this to binary options, for example,
> 
> C. What other rules of social conduct will this idiot break and how will that reflect upon the company.
> 
> D. What type of customer service will he provide?


What about

E. Maybe that morning he was told by his asshole of an ex-wife that she doesn't love him anymore and is moving 1300 miles away to move in with some other asshole she met on the internet in a part of Texas that will have a 10 foot wall blocking the view of Mexico if King Donald wins and taking their 12 year old daughter along as well.

Nope, I am not bitter...


----------



## $bkbbudz$ (May 23, 2016)

$bkbbudz$ said:


> What about
> 
> E. Maybe that morning he was told by his asshole of an ex-wife that she doesn't love him anymore and is moving 1300 miles away to move in with some other asshole she met on the internet in a part of Texas that will have a 10 foot wall blocking the view of Mexico if King Donald wins and taking their 12 year old daughter along as well.
> 
> Nope, I am not bitter...


Sorry if I harshed anyone's buzz...LOL!!!!


----------



## dux (May 23, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (May 24, 2016)




----------



## hyphyjoose (May 24, 2016)

do motion pix count?


----------



## hossthehermit (May 25, 2016)




----------



## ebgood (May 25, 2016)




----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 25, 2016)

$bkbbudz$ said:


> If I had a pic of my ex-wife I would post it as the funniest thing ever...why?? Because that fuckin idiot fell for something like that for over $2300.00...I did say it was my EX-WIFE, right???
> 
> Divorce??...Why not just cut out the middleman, and find a woman you hate and buy her a house and have kids for her to take away from you.


That's nothing. Hit my mother for over $100K, all her inheritance.


----------



## $bkbbudz$ (May 25, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> That's nothing. Hit my mother for over $100K, all her inheritance.


well...I ain't going to disrespect someone's mother...but you're right


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 26, 2016)

$bkbbudz$ said:


> What about
> 
> E. Maybe that morning he was told by his asshole of an ex-wife that she doesn't love him anymore and is moving 1300 miles away to move in with some other asshole she met on the internet in a part of Texas that will have a 10 foot wall blocking the view of Mexico if King Donald wins and taking their 12 year old daughter along as well.
> 
> Nope, I am not bitter...


..Holy fuck, man.. Like.. I want to hug you.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 26, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> View attachment 3692081


I prefer to drink it, mostly.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 26, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I prefer to drink it, mostly.


Drinking it makes me sick. Plus wondering through hyperspace for hours would make me nervous


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 26, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Drinking it makes me sick. Plus wondering through hyperspace for hours would make me nervous


Happens. I have done it three times so far, haven't vomited once, but that fucking being everywhere and everyone at once and dying a million times.. Whoo.. You ain't kiddin'..


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 26, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Happens. I have done it three times so far, haven't vomited once, but that fucking being everywhere and everyone at once and dying a million times.. Whoo.. You ain't kiddin'..


15 minutes is enough as it is. Interesting that the 2 strongest hallucinogens on earth only last 15 minutes. Thank God. Especially salvia. Salvia ass rapes me every time. I smoked DMT multiple times daily for 1 1/2 months. Started to make me bat crazy.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (May 27, 2016)




----------



## Drowning-Man (May 27, 2016)

Downtowntillman said:


> View attachment 3692817


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 27, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 28, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> View attachment 3693112


...What..?


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 28, 2016)

Lo


Olive Drab Green said:


> ...What..?


l I know right. Gotta love google images


----------



## curious2garden (May 28, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> View attachment 3693112


I never understood the appeal of deep fried ice cream, now they are deep frying butter?! LOL evolution. However, I would like to try a deep fried Snickers.


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I never understood the appeal of deep fried ice cream, now they are deep frying butter?! LOL evolution. However, I would like to try a deep fried Snickers.


Deep fried Mozzarella is the bomb. With mass quantities of spicy mayo type sauce, and the Standard Diluent.


----------



## curious2garden (May 28, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Deep fried Mozzarella is the bomb.


I dunno, I've had deep fried Moz, meh. But onion rings with roasted garlic aioli and beer, lots and lots of beer. I don't eat cherries maybe I will blow off the cherry orchard today and head to the pub for rings, beer and people watching mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 28, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I never understood the appeal of deep fried ice cream, now they are deep frying butter?! LOL* evolution*. However, I would like to try a deep fried Snickers.


*regression.


----------



## curious2garden (May 28, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> *regression.


Wouldn't regression be deep frying animals, since you need freezing tech. to deep fry ice cream and butter? LOL


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 28, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Wouldn't regression be deep frying animals, since you need freezing tech. to deep fry ice cream and butter? LOL


I suppose the technology's evolved, but the people eating the stuff are going the opposite direction. Sure, fat makes everything taste good, but you should probably be eating heart attack-causing food items in moderation.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 29, 2016)

Fryed pickles!


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 29, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Fryed pickles!


That one, I can do.


----------



## dux (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (May 30, 2016)




----------



## dannyboy602 (May 30, 2016)




----------



## herbose (May 31, 2016)




----------



## herbose (May 31, 2016)




----------



## herbose (May 31, 2016)




----------



## herbose (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (May 31, 2016)




----------



## bellcore (May 31, 2016)




----------



## $bkbbudz$ (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Xiu (Jun 1, 2016)

This guy cracks me up


----------



## SoOLED (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## bellcore (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Jun 2, 2016)

A little love...


----------



## dux (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## SoOLED (Jun 3, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> View attachment 3698635 View attachment 3698636


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

SoOLED said:


>


I love it


----------



## Downtowntillman (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 4, 2016)

Downtowntillman said:


> View attachment 3699404


The redneck limo heading to the Redneck Rivera...you know that suspension is on point!


----------



## ebgood (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## curious2garden (Jun 4, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> The redneck limo heading to the Redneck Rivera...you know that suspension is on point!


I'm in CA. I'd just like to see a smog tech load that bitch onto the dyno LOL


----------



## Downtowntillman (Jun 4, 2016)

@ebgood +rep bro... It's been a long day. That shit made my evening. Much love!


----------



## ebgood (Jun 4, 2016)

Downtowntillman said:


> @ebgood +rep bro... It's been a long day. That shit made my evening. Much love!


Happy to help!


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## ebgood (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Jun 5, 2016)

Well @ebgood you made my morning... Lmfao... Thats funny I don't care who you are!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 5, 2016)

Downtowntillman said:


> View attachment 3699404


Is it bad that I like that and want one? Am I a redneck!?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 5, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Is it bad that I like that and want one? Am I a redneck!?


think of all the fat chicks you could drive around in that thing


----------



## SoOLED (Jun 5, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I'm in CA. I'd just like to see a smog tech load that bitch onto the dyno LOL


I doubt all four back wheels are still being driven, you could still put its on a floor dyno with the "middle axel" on.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 5, 2016)

SoOLED said:


> I doubt all four back wheels are still being driven, you could still put its on a floor dyno with the "middle axel" on.


Nah it would have to be sent to the ref. regular tech. can't do that LOL it's within the CA years covered by the program and it's substantially altered from it's emissions sticker LOL. I've cheated smogs since day one ha ha


----------



## hossthehermit (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## DrCannaPath (Jun 6, 2016)

ebgood said:


> View attachment 3699964View attachment 3699965View attachment 3699966


Onety one 
That just made it all go away .. thanks for sharin bro 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ebgood (Jun 6, 2016)

DrCannaPath said:


> Onety one
> That just made it all go away .. thanks for sharin bro
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Rollitup mobile app


i lost it when i saw that too. onety one. so mad i didnt make that up


----------



## HEKTOS (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 8, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> View attachment 3701776 View attachment 3701777


Damn, it's true. Here's the trailer:

http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi3420494617


----------



## herbose (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 8, 2016)

herbose said:


>


where do you get these LOL who is coral BTW?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 10, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> where do you get these LOL who is coral BTW?


Coral is the down and out guy's son in some movie. I stumbled across these on the internet of all places. Google "jokes".


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## bellcore (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

Cough syrup


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 10, 2016)

herbose said:


> Coral is the down and out guy's son in some movie. I stumbled across these on the internet of all places. Google "jokes".


I read your first batch of those (baked) out loud and just laughed my stupid ass off. Those are (horribly) great.


----------



## Downtowntillman (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## neosapien (Jun 11, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> where do you get these LOL who is coral BTW?


They're from the TV show _*The Walking Dead. *_Carl is the son's name in the show. The dad is actually an English actor playing an American and people are making fun of his accent slipping through fucking up Carl's name.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## BlondeFrankenstein (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Jun 12, 2016)

BlondeFrankenstein said:


> View attachment 3705331



Lmfao! Priceless!


----------



## Downtowntillman (Jun 12, 2016)

I


----------



## budman111 (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## budman111 (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## budman111 (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## budman111 (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 12, 2016)

love fractals...i'm havin a hard time convincing my brain that image isn't moving.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Jun 16, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


>


----------



## Downtowntillman (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## dux (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 18, 2016)

At least five Americans accidentally shot off their penises since 2010


----------



## Downtowntillman (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Budgoro88 (Jun 18, 2016)

Love this one


----------



## herbose (Jun 19, 2016)

Downtowntillman said:


> View attachment 3711015



My brother did that at my mother's house in a retirement community in NJ.


----------



## herbose (Jun 19, 2016)

Care for a glass of dick?


----------



## herbose (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Jun 19, 2016)

herbose said:


> My brother did that at my mother's house in a retirement community in NJ.



Ha... Thats fucking awesome!


----------



## Downtowntillman (Jun 19, 2016)

herbose said:


>



Lmfao... Nice!


----------



## Downtowntillman (Jun 19, 2016)

herbose said:


>



That brought back memories of the 90s


----------



## herbose (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 19, 2016)

MMMMMM......Amstrdam!


----------



## herbose (Jun 19, 2016)

Brain trust.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 19, 2016)

Honest Disney posters....


----------



## herbose (Jun 19, 2016)

OOOPS!


----------



## herbose (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## bellcore (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 20, 2016)

UHH...OHH!


----------



## herbose (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## ebgood (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## SoOLED (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## bellcore (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## dux (Jun 22, 2016)

bellcore said:


> View attachment 3714383


I used to have a couple of there albums back in the day..


----------



## herbose (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## PetFlora (Jun 23, 2016)

O-M-G, too bad the trio, Cosby, Jared, Anthony would not copy so I could forward


----------



## Downtowntillman (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Jun 23, 2016)

@Gary Goodson


----------



## herbose (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## neosapien (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Jun 24, 2016)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 3715851



I thought I was the only one. I prefer the nontransparent bottles!


----------



## Downtowntillman (Jun 24, 2016)

She's about to poke her head up! 

Pretty camo right now!


----------



## neosapien (Jun 24, 2016)

Downtowntillman said:


> I thought I was the only one. I prefer the nontransparent bottles!



32oz Gatorade bottles. They got the widemouth.


----------



## Downtowntillman (Jun 24, 2016)

neosapien said:


> 32oz Gatorade bottles. They got the widemouth.


I love the quart V8 splash bottles. I Can almost get the head in!


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 24, 2016)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 3715851





neosapien said:


> 32oz Gatorade bottles. They got the widemouth.


But do you throw them out the truck/car widow when full?


----------



## neosapien (Jun 24, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> But do you throw them out the truck/car widow when full?


No I don't litter. I usually wait until there's bout 6 of them and my helper has become all skeevy'd out then I throw them in the work dumpster.


----------



## ebgood (Jun 24, 2016)

Damn i dont miss my pissin in bottles days. There were too many. Fuck fedex


----------



## The devils lettuce (Jun 25, 2016)

herbose said:


> MMMMMM......Amstrdam!


Dear God, Imaging the lives saved. Someone not scared to call the cops because they did a blast as big as their homie who is dying next to them. Merica'.


----------



## Downtowntillman (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## kmog33 (Jun 25, 2016)

lol at attitude cashing in on the fact that the uk just fucked itself/the value of its money [emoji1303]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 25, 2016)

Personally think it's good they took thier country back. No way in hell the us would follow the kind of rules they have in the EU. Nations should preserve thier own sovereignty. 

It will be bumpy.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 25, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Personally think it's good they took thier country back. No way in hell the us would follow the kind of rules they have in the EU. Nations should preserve thier own sovereignty.
> 
> It will be bumpy.


More power to them, they just fucked the currency ATM, lol. I thought attitude capitalizing on it was hilarious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 25, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> More power to them, they just fucked the currency ATM, lol. I thought attitude capitalizing on it was hilarious.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotta get it while you can I guess. Lol. Things will bounce back. The us would have a better time financially without "free trade".


----------



## bellcore (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 28, 2016)

My recent plant


----------



## Downtowntillman (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## 9leaves (Jun 30, 2016)

Big P said:


>


I would really like to add windows 10 to the cock beating. Windows 10 is so far up my ass I can taste it. I don't know to say yum or just swallow.


----------



## RM3 (Jun 30, 2016)

9leaves said:


> I would really like to add windows 10 to the cock beating. Windows 10 is so far up my ass I can taste it. I don't know to say yum or just swallow.


Perhaps take a look at Zorin


----------



## 9leaves (Jun 30, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Perhaps take a look at Zorin



Please tell me more about this Zorin?


----------



## RM3 (Jun 30, 2016)

9leaves said:


> Please tell me more about this Zorin?


It is a linux distro that emulates windoze makin the cross over easier, if ya spring for the $12 ultimate ISO it comes with everything you need to do anything 

http://zorinos.com/


----------



## 9leaves (Jun 30, 2016)

RM3 said:


> It is a linux distro that emulates windoze makin the cross over easier, if ya spring for the $12 ultimate ISO it comes with everything you need to do anything
> 
> http://zorinos.com/


Cool. I'll just torrent it. Thank you. I'll try that on a virtual machine. This PC has to many add ons to even work with win 7. Thank you again.


RM3 said:


> It is a linux distro that emulates windoze makin the cross over easier, if ya spring for the $12 ultimate ISO it comes with everything you need to do anything
> 
> http://zorinos.com/


Thank you. Pictures look cool. Downloading now.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## 9leaves (Jul 1, 2016)

That pool is such a col picture. All it needs is a small shade tree that the roots don't go to deep. Then a few chairs under it. I would buy a house with this cool area in the back yard!


----------



## Downtowntillman (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## neosapien (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## dux (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bellcore (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## roseypeach (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Jul 8, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> View attachment 3727151


meth.

not even once...


----------



## BlondeFrankenstein (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Indagrow (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 8, 2016)

@StonedFarmer


----------



## hossthehermit (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 9, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


>


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 9, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


I absolutely love these LOL


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## bellcore (Jul 10, 2016)

Anyone try Pokemon Go? It's pretty fun!


----------



## ebgood (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jul 11, 2016)

First.....let me apologize for this post....


----------



## herbose (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## roseypeach (Jul 11, 2016)

sorry @tyler.durden... 

was too easy


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 11, 2016)

bellcore said:


> Anyone try Pokemon Go? It's pretty fun!
> View attachment 3728890


The server is always so glutted that mine was slow. Ditched it.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 11, 2016)

herbose said:


>


LOL this actually happened to me. My mom's contractor/general handyman was looking under her car one summer and I went out to get the mail (car was parked next to mailbox) He had these weird looking purple nuts hanging out of his shorts. (I mean it was a hot day so they were kind of bagging out of his pant leg) He was trying to carry on polite conversation from under the car. 

YOu'd think he'd feel the breeze or something. When he asked me to hand him his tool, I booked it in the house. True story tho (except the tool joke)


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## squishbox (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## testiclees (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 12, 2016)

I will just put this here.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## roseypeach (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 13, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I will just put this here.


the croissant one was better. I'm driving my family nuts with it. It's a ringtone now


----------



## Bbcchance (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 18, 2016)

Fashion Police


----------



## bellcore (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## dunksndank (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Jul 21, 2016)

herbose said:


>



Fucking hilarious,


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 21, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


>


Is that Satan?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 21, 2016)

Chunky Stool said:


> Is that Satan?


No, but close. Satan was his mentor.


----------



## Downtowntillman (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## butterbudface (Jul 22, 2016)

Downtowntillman said:


> View attachment 3738317


the lady on a landline in the mirror?


----------



## HEKTOS (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 22, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


>


i heard the horn from the dukes of hazzard in my head when it jumped


----------



## Downtowntillman (Jul 22, 2016)

butterbudface said:


> the lady on a landline in the mirror?



Nice eyes.... Never would have caught that..


----------



## herbose (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Jul 23, 2016)

HEKTOS said:


> View attachment 3738497


yeah, fuck you too buddy!


----------



## herbose (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## HEKTOS (Jul 24, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> yeah, fuck you too buddy!


You're a cool cat.


----------



## HEKTOS (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jul 24, 2016)

A terrible pic of a naked blob has been posted above. One cannot unsee things like this.

#riuhistorian


----------



## Bbcchance (Jul 24, 2016)

Lamborghini leg lock said:


> View attachment 3740194


Does someone have to shave that or does the hair just run awayat any rate I'm glad I bought an eye wash station for my garage


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 24, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Does someone have to shave that or does the hair just run awayat any rate I'm glad I bought an eye wash station for my garage


I want to meet the guy that took that picture and shake his hand


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 24, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> A terrible pic of a naked blob has been posted above. *One cannot unsee things like this.*
> 
> #riuhistorian


----------



## Bbcchance (Jul 24, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> I want to meet the guy that took that picture and shake his hand


In pretty sure I ain't touching that hand, might slap em real hard though, maybe buy them a medal, not really sure


----------



## Lamborghini leg lock (Jul 24, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> that is not welcome in this forum. do not post such trash
> 
> 
> cof


----------



## Bbcchance (Jul 24, 2016)

Lamborghini leg lock said:


> View attachment 3740257


That one? YES


I'm convinced the ghost of Whitney Huston is hiding in there singing exhale


----------



## Lamborghini leg lock (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 24, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> That one? YES


im going in.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 24, 2016)

Do not eat left over pulled pork and peruse this thread.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jul 24, 2016)

Lamborghini leg lock said:


> View attachment 3740257


not at all, but i'm terrified of the other 400lbs....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 24, 2016)

Lamborghini leg lock said:


> View attachment 3740257


watch out! you'll be chased by aliens, widows, crocodiles and stunters soon!


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jul 24, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> watch out! you'll be chased by aliens, widows, crocodiles and stunters soon!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 24, 2016)

I'm blind!


----------



## neosapien (Jul 24, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


>


According to folklore and imdb, the cast had no idea what was to pop out of the man and all reactions are authentic.


----------



## Bbcchance (Jul 24, 2016)

neosapien said:


> According to folklore and imdb, the cast had no idea what was to pop out of the man and all reactions are authentic.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 24, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> View attachment 3740274


I will impress the shit out of you. With my many useless facts of useless knowledge.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jul 24, 2016)

neosapien said:


> According to folklore and imdb, the cast had no idea what was to pop out of the man and all reactions are authentic.


that's true


----------



## Downtowntillman (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Jul 27, 2016)

\


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## $bkbbudz$ (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 28, 2016)

That aint right...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## bellcore (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## PetFlora (Jul 30, 2016)

bellcore said:


>



*Shouldn't hil-dawg be peeking on the other side?*


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 31, 2016)

Too soon?


----------



## Downtowntillman (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 1, 2016)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 3746252





Downtowntillman said:


> View attachment 3746664


same page


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## bellcore (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## Brandon Hill (Aug 4, 2016)

Lol!


----------



## herbose (Aug 4, 2016)

For the frequent fliers (no, on airplanes) here:



Full story here:

http://www.cbc.ca/beta/comedy/funnystuff/air-canada-to-start-charging-for-emotional-baggage-in-2017-1.3631162


----------



## herbose (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## BlondeFrankenstein (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## BlondeFrankenstein (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## lokie (Aug 5, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3750489


Boo


----------



## dux (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## bellcore (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Aug 12, 2016)

Sam has been in the computer business for 25 years and is finally sick of the stress. He quits his job and buys 50 acres of land in Minnesota as far from humanity as possible. Sam sees the postman once a week and gets groceries once a month. Otherwise, it's total peace and quiet. After six months or so of almost total isolation, he's just finishing dinner when someone knocks on his door. He opens it and there is a big, bearded man standing there.

"Name's Leon... Your neighbor from four miles away... Having a party Saturday... thought you'd like to come." 

"Great," says Sam. "After six months out here I'm ready to meet some local folks. 

Thank you." As Leon is leaving he stops, "Gotta warn you there's gonna be some drinkin'." 

"Not a problem... after 25 years in the computer business, I can drink with the best of 'em." 

Again, as he starts to leave Leon stops. "More 'n' likely gonna be some fightin'too." 

Sam says, "Well, I get along with people. I'll be there. Thanks again." 

Once again Leon turns from the door. "I've seen some wild sex at these parties, too." 

"Now that's not a problem," says Sam, "I've been all alone for six months! I'll definitely be there...by the way, what should I wear?" 

Leon stops in the door again and says, "Whatever you want, just gonna be the two of us."


----------



## herbose (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Aug 12, 2016)

Two Scottish nuns have just arrived in the USA by boat and one says to the other, " I hear that the occupants of this country actually eat dogs."
"Odd," her companion replies, " But if we shall live in America, we might as well do as the Americans do." Nodding emphatically, the mother superior points to a hot dog vendor and they both walk towards it. 

"Two dogs, please." Says the mother superior. The vendor is only too pleased to oblige and he wraps both hot dogs in foil. Excited, the nuns hurry over to a bench and begin to unwrap their 'dogs'. The mother superior is first to open hers, then, staring at it for a moment, leans over to the other nun and whispers cautiously, "What part of the dog did you get?"


----------



## herbose (Aug 12, 2016)

*VERNON'S FUNERAL*

*Vernon works hard at the Phone Company but spends
two nights each week bowling, and plays golf every
Saturday.

His wife thinks he's pushing himself too hard,
so for his birthday she takes him to a local
strip club.*


*The doorman at the club greets them and says,
"Hey, Vern! How ya doing?"*

*His wife is puzzled and asks if he's been to
this club before.

"Oh no," says Vern."He's in my bowling league..." *

*When they are seated, a waitress asks Vern
if he'd like his usual and brings over a Budweiser.*


*His wife is becoming increasingly uncomfortable
and says, "How did she know that you drink Budweiser?"*

*"I recognize her, she's the waitress from the golf club.
I always have a Bud at the end of the 1st nine, honey."*

*A stripper then comes over to their table, throws her
arms around Vern, starts torub herself all
over him and says...
"Hi Vern. Want your usual table dance, big boy?"*

*Vern's wife, now furious,*
*grabs her purse and
storms out of the club.*

*Vernfollows and spots her getting into a cab.
Before she can slam the door, he jumps in
beside her.*

*Vern tries desperately to explain how the stripper
must have mistaken him for someone else,
but his wife is having none of it. *

*She is screaming at him at the top of her lungs,
calling him every 4 letter word in the book..*

*The cabby turns around and says,*

*'Geez Vern, you picked up a real bitch this time.'*


----------



## herbose (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Aug 12, 2016)

his is actually sad


----------



## herbose (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Aug 12, 2016)

I think they meant your address.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## neosapien (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 13, 2016)

herbose said:


> I think they meant your address.


i think that should say @DavidKratos92 ...


----------



## srh88 (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 14, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> View attachment 3757196


I approve this post...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 16, 2016)

Too soon?


----------



## srh88 (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Aug 17, 2016)

*Oklahoma Teacher Accused of Showing Up Drunk, Pantless on First Day at Work.*
Aug 7, 2014




Wagoner Police Department
Lorie Hill, 49, was arrested for public intoxication after showing up drunk and pantless on her first day of the job as a teacher.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 18, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> *Oklahoma Teacher Accused of Showing Up Drunk, Pantless on First Day at Work.*
> Aug 7, 2014
> 
> 
> ...



this is how she got there


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 18, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> this is how she got there


Lmao


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## irish grower (Aug 18, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> this is how she got there


ahahaha thats the funniest thing i have ever seen,biker dude must want it bad lmfao


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Aug 18, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> View attachment 3760581


chunky stool already posted them dicks on this same page.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 18, 2016)

Oh well it happens


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 18, 2016)

I found this here on RIU thanks to @Blue Wizard





lol


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 18, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I found this here on RIU thanks to @Blue Wizard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's how ya grow the good shit


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 19, 2016)

Built in fertilizer


----------



## neosapien (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## hellmutt bones (Aug 23, 2016)

Why cant i I post?? Bexause of the zoo??


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 23, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


>


Vanilla Gorilla


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 24, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> View attachment 3757196





tyler.durden said:


> I approve this post...


Me too....
 


pabloesqobar said:


> View attachment 3757196


----------



## hellmutt bones (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 24, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> View attachment 3764427


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 24, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> View attachment 3764670


nice ass! i'd deep spoon the baboon shit outta that...


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 24, 2016)

I have enough creative imagination to actually picture you doing that lmao


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 24, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> I have enough creative imagination to actually picture you doing that lmao


this is the face i'd make at climax...


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 25, 2016)

this gives all new meaning to fucking like rabbits


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Dr. Who (Aug 25, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I found this here on RIU thanks to @Blue Wizard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need to post this in the noob section with the title - "How to save money on nutrients!"


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## roseypeach (Aug 25, 2016)

herbose said:


>


Hahahahahahaaaaaa


----------



## Downtowntillman (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## roseypeach (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## roseypeach (Aug 26, 2016)

How Do Court Reporters Keep Straight Faces?

These are from a book called Disorder in the Courts and are things people actually said in court, word for word, taken down and published by court reporters that had the torment of staying calm while the exchanges were taking place....

ATTORNEY: What was the first thing your husband said to you that morning?
WITNESS: He said, 'Where am I, Cathy?'
ATTORNEY: And why did that upset you?
WITNESS: My name is Susan!
_______________________________

ATTORNEY: What gear were you in at the moment of the impact?
WITNESS: Gucci sweats and Reeboks.
____________________________________________

ATTORNEY: Are you sexually active?
WITNESS: No, I just lie there.
____________________________________________

ATTORNEY: What is your date of birth?
WITNESS: July 18th.
ATTORNEY: What year?
WITNESS: Every year.
_____________________________________

ATTORNEY: How old is your son, the one living with you?
WITNESS: Thirty-eight or thirty-five, I can't remember which.
ATTORNEY: How long has he lived with you?
WITNESS: Forty-five years.
_________________________________

ATTORNEY: This myasthenia gravis, does it affect your memory at all?
WITNESS: Yes.
ATTORNEY: And in what ways does it affect your memory?
WITNESS: I forget.
ATTORNEY: You forget? Can you give us an example of something you forgot?
___________________________________________

ATTORNEY: Now doctor, isn't it true that when a person dies in his sleep, he doesn't know about it until the next morning?
WITNESS: Did you actually pass the bar exam?
____________________________________

ATTORNEY: The youngest son, the 20-year-old, how old is he?
WITNESS: He's 20, much like your IQ.
___________________________________________

ATTORNEY: Were you present when your picture was taken?
WITNESS: Are you shitting me?
_________________________________________

ATTORNEY: So the date of conception (of the baby) was August 8th?
WITNESS: Yes.
ATTORNEY: And what were you doing at that time?
WITNESS: Getting laid
____________________________________________

ATTORNEY: She had three children, right?
WITNESS: Yes.
ATTORNEY: How many were boys?
WITNESS: None.
ATTORNEY: Were there any girls?
WITNESS: Your Honor, I think I need a different attorney. Can I get a new attorney?
____________________________________________

ATTORNEY: How was your first marriage terminated?
WITNESS: By death.
ATTORNEY: And by whose death was it terminated?
WITNESS: Take a guess.
___________________________________________

ATTORNEY: Can you describe the individual?
WITNESS: He was about medium height and had a beard
ATTORNEY: Was this a male or a female?
WITNESS: Unless the Circus was in town I'm going with male.
_____________________________________

ATTORNEY: Is your appearance here this morning pursuant to a deposition notice which I sent to your attorney?
WITNESS: No, this is how I dress when I go to work.
______________________________________

ATTORNEY: Doctor, how many of your autopsies have you performed on dead people?
WITNESS: All of them. The live ones put up too much of a fight.
_________________________________________

ATTORNEY: ALL your responses MUST be oral, OK? What school did you go to?
WITNESS: Oral...
_________________________________________

ATTORNEY: Do you recall the time that you examined the body?
WITNESS: The autopsy started around 8:30 PM
ATTORNEY: And Mr. Denton was dead at the time?
WITNESS: If not, he was by the time I finished.
____________________________________________

ATTORNEY: Are you qualified to give a urine sample?
WITNESS: Are you qualified to ask that question?
______________________________________

And last:
ATTORNEY: Doctor, before you performed the autopsy, did you check for a pulse?
WITNESS: No.
ATTORNEY: Did you check for blood pressure?
WITNESS: No.
ATTORNEY: Did you check for breathing?
WITNESS: No.
ATTORNEY: So, then it is possible that the patient was alive when you began the autopsy?
WITNESS: No.
ATTORNEY: How can you be so sure, Doctor?
WITNESS: Because his brain was sitting on my desk in a jar.
ATTORNEY: I see, but could the patient have still been alive, nevertheless?
WITNESS: Yes, it is possible that he could have been alive and practicing law.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 31, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3769795


The way I read that is that some tree hugging moron is just pissed off that someone got there first.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 31, 2016)

the next flood will restore the environment


cof


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 31, 2016)

I just think of this dudes shits everywhere


----------



## bellcore (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## irish grower (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## irish grower (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 1, 2016)

leesophie Irish said:


> View attachment 3770742


not only 'will' but 'have'...


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 1, 2016)

leesophie Irish said:


> View attachment 3770742


We pros do it without pants


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 1, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> We pros do it without pants


or cake...


----------



## Steve French (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Steve French (Sep 5, 2016)

Fuck you, my gif won't work.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 7, 2016)

roseypeach said:


>


Just dealt with that, still disgusted


----------



## Downtowntillman (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 7, 2016)

Downtowntillman said:


> View attachment 3774909


do u think the COME ON in the words is subliminally placed right next to her tits suggesting cumming on her tits?


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 7, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Just dealt with that, still disgusted


yikes!!


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 7, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Just dealt with that, still disgusted


was at a walmart the other day when the grips started grabbing. hustled to the bathroom, quick shit and get style, and was greeted by feces smeared walls, floor, ceiling, seat, bowl, door latch...

i puked all over the fucking place. i suppose that made room, because suddenly, i no longer had to shit...


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 7, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> was at a walmart the other day when the grips started grabbing. hustled to the bathroom, quick shit and get style, and was greeted by feces smeared walls, floor, ceiling, seat, bowl, door latch...
> 
> i puked all over the fucking place. i suppose that made room, because suddenly, i no longer had to shit...


I think its safe to say we won't be using the bathroom at Wally world anymore eh babe? 

People can be so disgusting!!


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 7, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> I think its safe to say we won't be using the bathroom at Wally world anymore eh babe?
> 
> People can be so disgusting!!


yeah. what's fucked up is i heard the women's room is worse than the men's...


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 7, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> yeah. what's fucked up is i heard the women's room is worse than the men's...


it sure is! you definitely don't want to go in there either!


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 8, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> I think its safe to say we won't be using the bathroom at Wally world anymore eh babe?
> 
> People can be so disgusting!!


usually our WW is the cleanest one in town next to the library


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 8, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> usually our WW is the cleanest one in town next to the library


You must be on the affluent side of town


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 8, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> You must be on the affluent side of town


lol, to rephrase we only have one WW within about 10 miles, but it's a lot cleaner than Meijers,etc.


----------



## bellcore (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## butterbudface (Sep 8, 2016)

Spider Meth, Spider Meth,
Spider Meth Does What Ever A SpiderMeth Does,
Can he Sling From a Web,
Yes He Can He's On Meth,
Look Out its Spider Meth!!!!


----------



## bellcore (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## budman111 (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 9, 2016)

there's an accident waiting to happen


cof


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 9, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


>


Wooooo! That will pucker you up a bit!


----------



## budman111 (Sep 10, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


>


I think that the cat from the above post gave this rider a few lifes!


----------



## herbose (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 10, 2016)

Radical Islam.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 10, 2016)

herbose said:


> Radical Islam.


ah you suck, i had that in my tabs waiting to use it in the politics section lol. i was all over uberhumor today after a nice joint


----------



## herbose (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 10, 2016)

srh88 said:


> ah you suck, i had that in my tabs waiting to use it in the politics section lol. i was all over uberhumor today after a nice joint


HAAAA...HAA!


----------



## srh88 (Sep 10, 2016)

herbose said:


> HAAAA...HAA!


dumpaday.com is pretty good too.. but a lot more tame


----------



## herbose (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Sep 10, 2016)

herbose said:


> View attachment 3777752


----------



## herbose (Sep 10, 2016)

I've been digging in that UberHumor mine for years, I was wondering when someone else here would find it.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 10, 2016)

herbose said:


> I've been digging in that UberHumor mine for years, I was wondering when someone else here would find it.


ive been using it for the past few years lol


----------



## herbose (Sep 11, 2016)

This is the scariest picture on the internet......for so many reasons.




srh88 said:


> [/
> QUOTE]


----------



## herbose (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 11, 2016)

My posting this says nothing about my politics, I just found it funny.


----------



## herbose (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## eye exaggerate (Sep 12, 2016)

Downtowntillman said:


> View attachment 3774909


Y Y Y Y Y, YYYYYY!


----------



## budman111 (Sep 12, 2016)

*Where is the dot?*


----------



## elkamino (Sep 12, 2016)

budman111 said:


> *Where is the dot?*


RAD...


----------



## herbose (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## Tbelt (Sep 12, 2016)

And no Dick? still no fucking idea



herbose said:


>


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 12, 2016)

Tbelt said:


> And no Dick? still no fucking idea


and no asshole?

still no fucking idear, shit you not...


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 12, 2016)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1049104315231410


----------



## herbose (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 12, 2016)

Funny, but in retrospect I actually was a moron.


----------



## herbose (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 13, 2016)

I forgot #4 as recently as yesterday .


----------



## herbose (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 14, 2016)

I was looking for a hello meme and stumbled across this and couldnt stop laughing


----------



## herbose (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 14, 2016)

herbose said:


>


she's just going to call you to open it


cof


----------



## herbose (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 15, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> she's just going to call you to open it
> 
> 
> cof



DOH!! I didn't think of that.


----------



## herbose (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## PetFlora (Sep 15, 2016)

herbose said:


> DOH!! I didn't think of that.


Which means she's going to have to be nice to get what she wants


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 15, 2016)

it depends on how hungry you are


cof


----------



## herbose (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## roseypeach (Sep 15, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> she's just going to call you to open it
> 
> 
> cof


exactly!!


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## bellcore (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Nugachino (Sep 17, 2016)

What part of the the animal does silver side come from? The silver bit...


----------



## herbose (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## MauieWoowie (Sep 18, 2016)

herbose said:


> DOH!! I didn't think of that.


However, she does need you very fast so it's good trade off if u ask me )


----------



## srh88 (Sep 18, 2016)

herbose said:


>


Haha haha danger noodle


----------



## herbose (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 18, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Haha haha danger noodle


yeah, and trash panda.


----------



## herbose (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## SaitouMichiko (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 19, 2016)

^^^That was good.


----------



## herbose (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 19, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> View attachment 3783657


I never gave permission to use this pic of me! My hair was a friggin mess and you can see my glaring bald spot, dammit...


----------



## herbose (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## SaitouMichiko (Sep 19, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> I never gave permission to use this pic of me! My hair was a friggin mess and you can see my glaring bald spot, dammit...


Lmao T_T


----------



## herbose (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## see4 (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2016)

I know I'm not alone in saying I miss the old days when Fdd wielded the ban hammer and the mods were fair. Not just admins doing as they're told.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 21, 2016)

You're probably alone.


----------



## dangledo (Sep 21, 2016)

very very alone


----------



## irish grower (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## irish grower (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## irish grower (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## irish grower (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2016)

neosapien said:


> You're probably alone.





dangledo said:


> very very alone


this aint the place for pissing contests & besides I wouldn't want to get turtled for upsetting the apple cart would I.


----------



## irish grower (Sep 21, 2016)

and 


Don Gin and Ton said:


> this aint the place for pissing contests & besides I wouldn't want to get turtled for upsetting the apple cart would I.


you go and post comment,dumb ass


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 21, 2016)

leesophie Irish said:


> and you go and post comment,dumb assView attachment 3786086View attachment 3786086


and you go and post dumbass comment, ass munch.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 21, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> this aint the place for pissing contests & besides I wouldn't want to get turtled for upsetting the apple cart would I.


I can totally piss way further, stronger, faster and steadier than you. Your piss ain't shit compared to mine hoe!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2016)

Thought I could smell you from here.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2016)

leesophie Irish said:


> and
> 
> you go and post comment,dumb assView attachment 3786086View attachment 3786086


Alright mick, keep yer spuds in your pram.


----------



## see4 (Sep 21, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I know I'm not alone in saying I miss the old days when Fdd wielded the ban hammer and the mods were fair. Not just admins doing as they're told.


You are definitely alone on that one sport.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2016)

irony or sarcasm? either don't travel well on the tinterwebz skippy


----------



## irish grower (Sep 21, 2016)

hay don if it waz avatars of yourself make you lol hands down mate you'd win


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2016)

i know right, handsome as fuck eh!


----------



## see4 (Sep 21, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> irony or sarcasm? either don't travel well on the tinterwebz skippy


oh, was that you being sarcastic? nobody could tell.


----------



## herbose (Sep 21, 2016)

Okay if I post something funny here?


----------



## herbose (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 21, 2016)

A farmer named Paddy had a car accident. He was hit by a truck owned by the Eversweet Company.
In court, the Eversweet Company's hot-shot solicitor was questioning Paddy.
'Didn't you say to the police at the scene of the accident, 'I'm fine?' asked the solicitor;
Paddy responded: 'Well, I'll tell you what happened. I'd just loaded my fav'rit cow, Bessie, into da... '



I didn't ask for any details', the solicitor interrupted. 'Just answer the question. Did you not say, at the scene of the accident, 'I'm fine!'?'



Paddy said, 'Well, I'd just got Bessie into da trailer and I was
drivin' down da road.... '



The solicitor interrupted again and said,'Your Honour, I am trying to establish the fact that, at the scene of the accident, this man told the police on the scene that he was fine. Now several weeks after the accident, he is trying to sue my client. I believe he is a fraud. Please tell him to simply answer the question. '
By this time, the Judge was fairly interested in Paddy's answer and said to the solicitor:
'I'd like to hear what he has to say about his favourite cow, Bessie'.



Paddy thanked the Judge and proceeded. 'Well as I was saying, I had just loaded Bessie, my fav'rit cow, into de trailer and was drivin' her down de road when this huge Eversweet truck and trailer came tundering tru a stop sign and hit me trailer right in da side. I was trown into one ditch and Bessie was trown into da udder. By Jaysus I was hurt, very bad like, and didn't want to move. However, I could hear old Bessie moanin' and groanin'. I knew she was in terrible pain just by her groans.



Shortly after da accident, a policeman on a motorbike turned up. He could hear Bessie moanin' and groanin' too, so he went over to her.
After he looked at her, and saw her condition, he took out his gun and shot her between the eyes.



Den da policeman came across de road, gun still in hand, looked at me, and said,
'How are you feelin'?
'Now, wot da fock would you say?


----------



## herbose (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## dux (Sep 21, 2016)

Haha! F'ing goats don't give a shit! climb on anything.. cool picture.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 22, 2016)

dux said:


> Haha! F'ing goats don't give a shit! climb on anything.. cool picture.


long time ago had a GF who fancied herself an "urban farmer". got a couple of goats cause they were cute, until they were climbing all over her new car making little dents in hood, roof, trunk


----------



## HighLowGrow (Sep 22, 2016)

Ya I was thinking about getting a few goats until I got on youtube. Naaaaaawwwwwww


----------



## herbose (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 22, 2016)

herbose said:


>


*Dam!*


----------



## herbose (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 22, 2016)

herbose said:


>


Yeah my dream job lol


----------



## herbose (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## lokie (Sep 22, 2016)

Dog: Put that away before you get hurt.
Cat: ITS ON BITCH!


----------



## herbose (Sep 23, 2016)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1054966554555823


----------



## bellcore (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 24, 2016)

herbose said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1054966554555823


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Sep 24, 2016)

I have a picture of Pinworm's penis in my inbox.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 24, 2016)

The Outdoorsman said:


> I have a picture of Pinworm's penis in my inbox.


and I have hundreds in my spam folder


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 25, 2016)

Same joke, new cartoon.


----------



## herbose (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## lokie (Sep 27, 2016)

Ever feel like you should have stayed in bed?






You'll never get any if you don't try.






The early bird gets the worm.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 28, 2016)

herbose said:


>


----------



## herbose (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 29, 2016)

Perhaps if more nature videos were narrated like this, they would be more popular -


----------



## herbose (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## neosapien (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## lokie (Sep 29, 2016)

There must be several foul calls on this shot. Homie looks like he's going for the second knuckle.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 30, 2016)

*How God Created Animals*


----------



## herbose (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## neosapien (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Nugachino (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## haloman420 (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Nugachino (Oct 2, 2016)

Are you ready for an adventure?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 2, 2016)

Nugachino said:


> View attachment 3795702 Are you ready for an adventure?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Oct 2, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> View attachment 3795703


candy fuckin' mountin charlie, candy fuckin' mountain!


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 2, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> candy fuckin' mountin charlie, candy fuckin' mountain!


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 3, 2016)

cof


----------



## lokie (Oct 4, 2016)

I get by with a little help from my friends.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## testiclees (Oct 4, 2016)

probably posted before, but funnier than fuck


----------



## herbose (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Oct 4, 2016)

Seems they start that marshall arts stuff too early now a days.


----------



## herbose (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## lokie (Oct 4, 2016)

Sometimes assholes get what they deserve.


----------



## butterbudface (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## SunnyJim (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Oct 6, 2016)

butterbudface said:


> View attachment 3797333


i'd hit it.

and since you wouldn't...

RACIST!!!!!!!


----------



## herbose (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## lokie (Oct 7, 2016)

No, no it wasn't me.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## budman111 (Oct 7, 2016)

Meanwhile, in a quiet corner of Dublin Airport...


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 8, 2016)

budman111 said:


> Meanwhile, in a quiet corner of Dublin Airport...


More like glasgow ..


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> More like glasgow ..


I'll second that, lol.....

Taking the Casual vomit to a whole new level.


----------



## dux (Oct 8, 2016)

budman111 said:


> Meanwhile, in a quiet corner of Dublin Airport...



Or a soccer game..


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 8, 2016)

dux said:


> Or a soccer game..


Whats soccer ??? Oh you mean football


----------



## dux (Oct 8, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Whats soccer ??? Oh you mean football



You mean fake football...


----------



## DST (Oct 9, 2016)

No, the game where you kick a round object with your foot, not throw it to each other, which is handball surely?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 9, 2016)

Futball...!


----------



## Nugachino (Oct 9, 2016)

Real football is where you actually kick the ball. And not run around holding the fuckin thing. Also. There's no armor involved. Only pussies need armor to play football.


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 9, 2016)

Nugachino said:


> Real football is where you actually kick the ball. And not run around holding the fuckin thing. Also. There's no armor involved. Only pussies need armor to play football.


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 9, 2016)

DST said:


> No, the game where you kick a round object with your foot, not throw it to each other, which is handball surely?


Yea i always laugh about the yanks calling a game football were they throw the ball ha


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 9, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea i always laugh about the yanks calling a game football were they throw the ball ha


When we made it we didnt realise the name was already taken...i try to call it smash ball but it hasnt caught on yet, couple more decades and maybe...


----------



## cat of curiosity (Oct 9, 2016)

dux said:


> Or a soccer game..





irish4:20 said:


> Whats soccer ??? Oh you mean football





irish4:20 said:


> More like glasgow ..





dux said:


> You mean fake football...





DST said:


> No, the game where you kick a round object with your foot, not throw it to each other, which is handball surely?





Drowning-Man said:


> Futball...!





Nugachino said:


> Real football is where you actually kick the ball. And not run around holding the fuckin thing. Also. There's no armor involved. Only pussies need armor to play football.





irish4:20 said:


> Yea i always laugh about the yanks calling a game football were they throw the ball ha





Bbcchance said:


> When we made it we didnt realise the name was already taken...i try to call it smash ball but it hasnt caught on yet, couple more decades and maybe...


NONE of these pix made me lol.

reported for false advertising!

dammit!!


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 9, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> NONE of these pix made me lol.
> 
> reported for false advertising!
> 
> dammit!!


Wait, my bones through skin video didnt make you chuckle at least a little bit?


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 9, 2016)

better cat?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## neosapien (Oct 9, 2016)

New names...

American football- *Igetpaidtoomuchball
*
European football- *Drunkenkickball*


----------



## cat of curiosity (Oct 9, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Wait, my bones through skin video didnt make you chuckle at least a little bit?


didn't quote that one


----------



## DST (Oct 9, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> NONE of these pix made me lol.
> 
> reported for false advertising!
> 
> dammit!!


All advertising is false is it not?


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 9, 2016)

made me lol...


----------



## srh88 (Oct 9, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> View attachment 3800535 made me lol...


lol i was thinking the same thing.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Oct 9, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> View attachment 3800535 made me lol...


me too


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 9, 2016)

he would know


cof


----------



## DST (Oct 9, 2016)

Just bringing some irony to the thread since we were discussing how funny it would be to call a game after ones feet when you predominantly use your hands....eh hem.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Oct 9, 2016)

DST said:


> Just bringing some irony to the thread since we were discussing how funny it would be to call a game after ones feet when you predominantly use your hands....eh hem.


technically, the offense can kick the ball at any time, and the defense can kick the ball for a down if it hits the ground, either first touch after kick off, or kicking out of bounds.

a more complicated game has a tendency to be more entertaining.


----------



## dux (Oct 9, 2016)

Somebody said football players are pussies? 
You can't watch a soccer match without some sissy falling and holding his shin because somebody sneezed or ran by too fast..


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## butterbudface (Oct 12, 2016)

Some guy's setup


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> technically, the offense can kick the ball at any time, and the defense can kick the ball for a down if it hits the ground, either first touch after kick off, or kicking out of bounds.
> 
> a more complicated game has a tendency to be more entertaining.


I understand "American Football" is a tactical and often skillful game. I watched it back in the 80s when it came on Channel 4 in the UK. As far as it being more entertaining than Football, that depends on the person watching I guess. Personally I'll watch all sports.




dux said:


> Somebody said football players are pussies?
> You can't watch a soccer match without some sissy falling and holding his shin because somebody sneezed or ran by too fast..


Totally agree. There are too many pussies in football. It's a disgusting part of the game.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 12, 2016)

DST said:


> I understand "American Football" is a tactical and often skillful game. I watched it back in the 80s when it came on Channel 4 in the UK. As far as it being more entertaining than Football, that depends on the person watching I guess. Personally I'll watch all sports.
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree. There are too many pussies in football. It's a disgusting part of the game.


What are you advertising now?


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> What are you advertising now?


Nothing at the moment.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 12, 2016)

DST said:


> Nothing at the moment.


Oh. Weird. I thought they modded you for a second.


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2016)

Weird? Modded? Not sure why or what you mean.
I have an advertising stripe or - whatever it is called - as I previously placed an advert on riu. It hasn't been removed yet.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 12, 2016)

DST said:


> Weird? Modded? Not sure why or what you mean.
> I have an advertising stripe or - whatever it is called - as I previously placed an advert on riu. It hasn't been removed yet.


Didn't mean any offense or anything. Just curious. Cheers, m8.


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2016)

I've had a few comments (some funny some not so) about the blue stripe so I am a bit defensive. Just getting touching in my old age. Anyway...pics @herbose


----------



## srh88 (Oct 12, 2016)

DST said:


> I've had a few comments (some funny some not so) about the blue stripe so I am a bit defensive. Just getting touching in my old age. Anyway...pics @herbose


i got 3 half eaten boxes of lucky charms and a goat for whatever youre selling..


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2016)

If you are prepared to pay the shopping costs on the goat I am sure we can work something out. Give the goat the snacks for the journey.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 12, 2016)

DST said:


> If you are prepared to pay the shopping costs on the goat I am sure we can work something out. Give the goat the snacks for the journey.


the goat loves shopping.. thats kind of why im trying to get rid of him... i dont understand why a fucking goat needs gold chains. he thinks it looks cool. i tell him it makes him look stupid but he just goes.. bahhhhhhh and charges at me. if you want him you can have him.


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2016)

Sounds even better, almost perfect. I'll give it to my Mum for Xmas. Shes got more gold than Mr T. Plus she loves a curry.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 12, 2016)

DST said:


> Sounds even better, almost perfect. I'll give it to my Mum for Xmas. Shes got more gold than Mr T. Plus she loves a curry.


awesome ill send out the goat with the Mr T starter kit hes got going on


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## lokie (Oct 12, 2016)

Cool a high maintenance goat that will walk all over you AND eat your hat.


----------



## herbose (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## testiclees (Oct 12, 2016)

Downtowntillman said:


> View attachment 3801130


Pussy, demeaning is not funny unless you're a pussy grabber.


----------



## herbose (Oct 12, 2016)

This is pretty cool.


----------



## herbose (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## WHATFG (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 13, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> View attachment 3803283


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 13, 2016)

Ha ha Kevin is a cunt!.... But still fuck Barbara


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 13, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Ha ha Kevin is a cunt!.... But still fuck Barbara


A deadset cunt.


----------



## herbose (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## irish grower (Oct 14, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> More like glasgow ..


no matter how drunk i am i always get home,irish homing thing rest of the world wouldn't n couldn't understand,obviously he never held a hurley in his life


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Oct 16, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


>


+rep


----------



## herbose (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## elkamino (Oct 16, 2016)

herbose said:


>


Weird there's no rubber on the road after that spin


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## lokie (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## budman111 (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## PetFlora (Oct 18, 2016)

But I'm not your dad



lokie said:


>


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## torontoke (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## John Kitchen (Oct 20, 2016)

Jesus loves you.

Jesus will puff, puff pass nthe bong, all day long.

Halleleuia.


----------



## WHATFG (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Indagrow (Oct 21, 2016)

WHATFG said:


> View attachment 3810419


Just a name association.. The following scene when he's driving singing the krumpke song is hilarious, just can't find it..


----------



## lokie (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Nugachino (Oct 23, 2016)

WHATFG said:


> View attachment 3803697


Nice Trumpkin


----------



## Downtowntillman (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## neosapien (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## lokie (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## lokie (Oct 23, 2016)

This person must be fun in a debate.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 23, 2016)

lokie said:


> This person must be fun in a debate.


Lol! Kid's got an IQ that's off the charts with no work ethic. Love #4...


----------



## wildfire97936 (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Oct 24, 2016)

In your best David Attenborough voice:


----------



## herbose (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 24, 2016)

herbose said:


>


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## MANGOBICHE (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## WHATFG (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## neosapien (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## 420God (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## budman111 (Oct 27, 2016)

420God said:


> View attachment 3815597


LOL, I almost switched TWD off the other night after watching that!


----------



## cat of curiosity (Oct 27, 2016)

420God said:


> View attachment 3815597


finally! someone who sees the humor in it like i do!

i just wish they would have let him zombie up... duuuuuuuurp brains! just hide by the watermelons and he'd miss and chomp those.

lol at eyeball popping...


----------



## cat of curiosity (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Oct 27, 2016)

drop mic...


----------



## cat of curiosity (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## Dankistino (Oct 27, 2016)

*Fearful and angry, Trump supporters brace for the worst: A crushing defeat
*


----------



## cat of curiosity (Oct 27, 2016)

Dankistino said:


> *Fearful and angry, Trump supporters brace for the worst: A crushing defeat
> *


the face of america after the election...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 27, 2016)

That car will not depreciate.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 27, 2016)

they both have to be rebuilt every few years


cof


----------



## herbose (Oct 27, 2016)

Saw this at big box hardware yesterday.........SHOCKING!


----------



## lokie (Oct 28, 2016)

Cock blocker.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 30, 2016)

I'm joining a gang.


----------



## MANGOBICHE (Oct 30, 2016)

Dankistino said:


> *Fearful and angry, Trump supporters brace for the worst: A crushing defeat
> *


Please don't bring that nightmare that is politics here to the funny farm. Let's be honest with ourselves ok? Once bernie was out of the equation voters in this country were FUCKED period end of story. 4 more years of lies, bullshit and debt, china must be fucken salivating, that being said this thread is a wonderful escape from the lunacy in the political sections.......all of them!


----------



## Dankistino (Oct 30, 2016)

MANGOBICHE said:


> Please don't bring that nightmare that is politics here to the funny farm. Let's be honest with ourselves ok? Once bernie was out of the equation voters in this country were FUCKED period end of story. 4 more years of lies, bullshit and debt, china must be fucken salivating, that being said this thread is a wonderful escape from the lunacy in the political sections.......all of them!
> View attachment 3818269 View attachment 3818270 View attachment 3818272


Taking a wingnut shit isnt "being honest".


----------



## MANGOBICHE (Oct 30, 2016)

lmao alrightyyyy then!


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Oct 31, 2016)

c


----------



## herbose (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Oct 31, 2016)

k


----------



## neosapien (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Oct 31, 2016)

k


----------



## herbose (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Oct 31, 2016)

Meanwhile, in Colorado.......


----------



## neosapien (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## WHATFG (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## torontoke (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## tusseltussel (Nov 3, 2016)

meh.


----------



## tusseltussel (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## torontoke (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## tusseltussel (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## WHATFG (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## WHATFG (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 6, 2016)

Congratulations @Big_Lou!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 6, 2016)

Natural selection was a good thing!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 6, 2016)

For @UncleBuck & his new kitten...


----------



## neosapien (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## WHATFG (Nov 7, 2016)

This is just too easy....


----------



## herbose (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Nov 7, 2016)

Women are not safe for work.


----------



## herbose (Nov 7, 2016)

I thought it looked familiar.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 7, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


>


i wanna know....and i don't wanna know


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## MANGOBICHE (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## lokie (Nov 7, 2016)

The evidence needs to be examined more closely.


----------



## tusseltussel (Nov 7, 2016)

Psh vegan, I only eat meat on the weekends


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 8, 2016)

herbose said:


>


LMAO


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## WHATFG (Nov 9, 2016)

Oh my....


----------



## dux (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## roseypeach (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## neosapien (Nov 10, 2016)

> ="Drowning-Man, post: 13120324, member: 930078"View attachment 3826914


Have you ever been to Disney World? Cuz that's what Disney World looks like now!


----------



## tusseltussel (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Indagrow (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> View attachment 3827821


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## tusseltussel (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## neosapien (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Nov 12, 2016)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 3828536
> 
> View attachment 3828537
> 
> View attachment 3828539



Saw this quote today in Samuel Butler's "The Way Of All Flesh": "....... they would have been equally horrified at hearing the Christian religion doubted, and at seeing it practised".


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## bellcore (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## tusseltussel (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 12, 2016)

If you get this one, you're old...


----------



## lokie (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## neosapien (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 15, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


79 bucks for a factory fuck up hoody?.....is that Collin Quinn?....wondered what he'd been up to since...?


----------



## srh88 (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Nov 16, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


>


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## neosapien (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Nov 16, 2016)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 3832568


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 17, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


>


funny, my tongue is never depressed after.....


----------



## srh88 (Nov 17, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> funny, my tongue is never depressed after.....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 17, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


Is that Herman Cain?


----------



## srh88 (Nov 17, 2016)

Chunky Stool said:


> Is that Herman Cain?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 17, 2016)

That guy is creepy!


----------



## herbose (Nov 19, 2016)

m


----------



## herbose (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## Nugachino (Nov 19, 2016)

herbose said:


>


That's methed up.


----------



## herbose (Nov 19, 2016)

Ad from 1997.


----------



## herbose (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## tusseltussel (Nov 19, 2016)

Figured out the sex of my plants today


----------



## DrCannaPath (Nov 19, 2016)

tusseltussel said:


> Figured out the sex of my plants todayView attachment 3834226 View attachment 3834227


 thats just awesome 

Check out my new QuadStrain grow  :
https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/916619/
and my previous TriStrain grow  :
https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/883569/


----------



## davillains (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Nov 19, 2016)

davillains said:


>


how to inflate buck's ego, option one...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 19, 2016)

@tyler.durden is a swell dude.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## IRQVET (Nov 19, 2016)

Here's a few . . .


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 19, 2016)

This guy will get some tail tonight for sure!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 19, 2016)

Now this one has potential!


----------



## lokie (Nov 20, 2016)

Advertising? or Fishing?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 20, 2016)

Runner up Dos Equis guy


----------



## lokie (Nov 20, 2016)

That's the spirit of the season.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 20, 2016)

Got meff?


----------



## neosapien (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## tusseltussel (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## lokie (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## lokie (Nov 22, 2016)

It's time for the christmas spirit.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 22, 2016)

lokie said:


> It's time for the christmas spirit.


That ain't right. Gotta watch it to the end...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 22, 2016)

lokie said:


>


PENIS


----------



## budman111 (Nov 23, 2016)

*2 sides of the same coin...




*


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## davillains (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## WeedFreak78 (Nov 25, 2016)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 3835203


I want to know about that car....


----------



## srh88 (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Nov 27, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


>


and the three kings brought gifts of frankincense and myrhh, and an ornate bong to smoke it in style...

the REAL bible story...


----------



## cat of curiosity (Nov 27, 2016)

bitches see me rollin...







PUG LIFE!!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 27, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> bitches see me rollin...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My dog pees when he is scared!


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 27, 2016)

Chunky Stool said:


> My dog pees when he is scared!


New tool to fight forest fires? Gonna need thousands of em!


----------



## roseypeach (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## neosapien (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Nov 27, 2016)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 3840584


----------



## srh88 (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Nov 27, 2016)

go to 30 seconds in.. this kid had me cracking me up.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## v.s one (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## lokie (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 1, 2016)

^^
(Beatles lyric!)
Come together, right now, over me


----------



## srh88 (Dec 1, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> ^^
> (Beatles lyric!)
> Come together, right now, over me


----------



## lokie (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## lokie (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Justin-case (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Indagrow (Dec 2, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> ^^
> (Beatles lyric!)
> Come together, right now, over me


Pretty sure that's in "backdoor sluts 9" too but I'm to lazy to IMDB


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## lokie (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## v.s one (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 5, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> View attachment 3843925


That reminds me, I wonder if jared from subway gained all the weight back in prison.


----------



## herbose (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## lokie (Dec 6, 2016)

Oh look matching socks.








Review of FreeToM Prosthetic 
https://www.susans.org/forums/index.php?topic=172496.0


----------



## srh88 (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 6, 2016)

lokie said:


> Oh look matching socks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 And WTF are those? prosthetics for men or women? Help


----------



## lokie (Dec 6, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> And WTF are those? prosthetics for men or women? Help









Trans wannabe woman to man I believe.











click on the link. It's a review page for the product.
You may find something that could actually be useful if 
there is only a tree to stand behind.


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 6, 2016)

lokie said:


> Trans wannabe woman to man I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen the funnel type thing for peeing. Let's just say it works better in theory than reality.


----------



## lokie (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 7, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> I've seen the funnel type thing for peeing. Let's just say it works better in theory than reality.


Ah, the herinal. Get it? A urinal for her.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 7, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


>


mmm1991 ...when you could get original skunk bud a plenty...its ok he will sleep it off


----------



## ovo (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 7, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Ah, the herinal. Get it? A urinal for her.


I miss you in tnt UB. pop in more often. You will harden into stone in politics. Come back here and smoke with us.


----------



## v.s one (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## lokie (Dec 9, 2016)

Too many tat fails to post. LOL


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 9, 2016)

I'm getting an armpit tattoo now.. 
Just like dip shits^^


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 9, 2016)

farmerfischer said:


> I'm getting an armpit tattoo now..
> Just like dip shits^^


Reminded me of the 70s...


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 9, 2016)

Chunky Stool said:


> Reminded me of the 70s...


Early 90's in the tip of the MIT, was like the 70's lol.. Grunge day's..lmao


----------



## bellcore (Dec 10, 2016)

Ticketed for parking in the handicap stall.


----------



## v.s one (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 10, 2016)

...and surgery for hernia repair


cof


----------



## WHATFG (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## v.s one (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## neosapien (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Dec 13, 2016)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 3852590
> 
> View attachment 3852591
> 
> ...


Lol fire


----------



## dannyboy602 (Dec 13, 2016)

I really hate trumps kids. except ivanka. she's cool.


----------



## lokie (Dec 13, 2016)

WTF?


















Does this make my butt look big?


----------



## v.s one (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Dec 14, 2016)

#cannawiener


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 14, 2016)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3853274


what a dick head


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## v.s one (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## lokie (Dec 16, 2016)

You can't teach an old dog new tricks, oh wait, how'd he do that?






Damn it. The food is locked up tight. Fuck it I ain't leaving empty handed.






Does not have opposing thumbs. What do you expect?






Here is a catchy little tune.


----------



## Nugachino (Dec 16, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


Lmfao I think he secretly loves the butthole. And flames.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 16, 2016)

This will light your buttho.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 16, 2016)

Nugachino said:


> Lmfao I think he secretly loves the butthole. And flames.


Now *that* is funny!


----------



## roseypeach (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## lokie (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Nugachino (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Nugachino (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Nugachino (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## lokie (Dec 20, 2016)

Nugachino said:


> View attachment 3857557


Sorry this one is crass. like? I can not even appreciate this one.


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 20, 2016)

lokie said:


> Sorry this one is crass. like? I can not even appreciate this one.


Thank you. Was going to post same. Low blow man.


----------



## elkamino (Dec 20, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Low blow man.


LOL


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2016)

^^Miley!


----------



## lokie (Dec 24, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> ^^Miley!


Subliminal messaging has been turned off.

I could fap to that.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 27, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


This isn't offensive at all. 
It's a Christmas miracle!


----------



## herbose (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## herbose (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## bellcore (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## Nugachino (Dec 30, 2016)

This is what I'm expecting to hear next fortnight. Or some bullshit about exercise. *snorrrrrk ptoooo! Blasphemy!


----------



## srh88 (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## v.s one (Jan 3, 2017)

If your girlfriend can do this every night. You should buy her anything she wants.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## v.s one (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## lokie (Jan 5, 2017)

Now you too can lick your pwn pussy.






How cute


----------



## v.s one (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## v.s one (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 6, 2017)

Time to stock up for winter!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 7, 2017)

@bassman999


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## v.s one (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 9, 2017)

v.s one said:


>


----------



## v.s one (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## HAF2 (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## dugdug2002 (Jan 15, 2017)

The beatle juice one (I remember getting super high a few times and feeling like the guy with the shrunken head haha)


----------



## budman111 (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## lokie (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## lokie (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 15, 2017)

lokie said:


>


Why you no tag me to cats. 

Not very nice


----------



## lokie (Jan 15, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Why you no tag me to cats.
> 
> Not very nice


 

Gotcha.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 15, 2017)

lokie said:


> View attachment 3877211
> 
> Gotcha.


Thanks, I await the future cat gifs,pictures, memes and videos.

Your cooperation is greatly appreciated. 

I like cats ^.^


----------



## herbose (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jan 15, 2017)

Picking his brother up at the airport......Thanks Bro!


----------



## herbose (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## v.s one (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## v.s one (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## ttystikk (Jan 17, 2017)

herbose said:


>


That's it! No more smart ass phones, I'm going back the old reliable tin cans and string!


----------



## It's not oregano (Jan 18, 2017)

herbose said:


>


I did use it, and now I feel all floaty.

That is how I got my username. Saw this guy on a beach in Negril, Jamaica. My wife said 'what's that he's carrying', my reply was 'it's not oregano'.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 18, 2017)

v.s one said:


>


Lol..this shit had me rolling.


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 18, 2017)

It's not oregano said:


> I did use it, and now I feel all floaty.
> 
> That is how I got my username. Saw this guy on a beach in Negril, Jamaica. My wife said 'what's that he's carrying', my reply was 'it's not oregano'.
> View attachment 3878971


That dude looks very content walking around like that. Lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## budman111 (Jan 18, 2017)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/what-do-you-think-is-rong-please-help-me.932524/#post-13302468


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 18, 2017)

budman111 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/what-do-you-think-is-rong-please-help-me.932524/#post-13302468


'bout a pound.


----------



## v.s one (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## v.s one (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jan 19, 2017)

Still funny.


----------



## herbose (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## lokie (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Christianiadelic (Jan 20, 2017)

herbose said:


>


You don't understand just how much this made my day. <<<3


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 20, 2017)

Christianiadelic said:


> You don't understand just how much this made my day. <<<3


Lol at first I thought u posted that pic but then realized u quoted it.. But I couldn't take the "like" away.. Didn't seem right..


----------



## torontoke (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## v.s one (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 22, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


----------



## srh88 (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## v.s one (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## HAF2 (Jan 25, 2017)

Posted this elsewhere but had to share.






I really want to move to the Netherlands.


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2017)

I love that sketch. I do love living here (NL) as well.


----------



## Akoni (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 26, 2017)

Akoni said:


> View attachment 3885454 View attachment 3885455


lol Like father, like son.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## lokie (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## dux (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## v.s one (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 26, 2017)

v.s one said:


>


----------



## v.s one (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 27, 2017)

v.s one said:


>


That ain't right...


----------



## v.s one (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## neosapien (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## v.s one (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## budman111 (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 29, 2017)

The past, the present and the future walk into a bar. It was tense.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 29, 2017)

@Gary Goodson


----------



## v.s one (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## neosapien (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 31, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


>


when i had a german shepherd, if i went to piss in the yard or a friend did around the bonfire when we were drinking or whatever. he'd try to piss on you. like "fuck you this is my toilet"


----------



## dux (Jan 31, 2017)

srh88 said:


> when i had a german shepherd, if i went to piss in the yard or a friend did around the bonfire when we were drinking or whatever. he'd try to piss on you. like "fuck you this is my toilet"


 I have a male pooch who does the same thing, my buddies kid come over and thinks it's funny to pee here and there with my mutt coming over and trumping wherever he peed..


----------



## v.s one (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Feb 1, 2017)

*due


----------



## herbose (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Feb 3, 2017)

m


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## WHATFG (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Feb 5, 2017)

herbose said:


>


Lol im gonna add that to my collection


----------



## Drowning-Man (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## lokie (Feb 5, 2017)

Spiders


Spoiler


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 5, 2017)

*Fuck the patriots! *


----------



## flamethrower1 (Feb 5, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 3894022
> *Fuck the patriots! *


I am with you on this one


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 5, 2017)

I'm not saying the Superman story is real, but just imagine if you were an alien from a far away galaxy who looked exactly like a handsome one of us, except the radiation from our sun gave you superpowers. Wouldn't you be a Superbowl winning NFL quarterback who routinely bangs supermodels capable of squeezing the air out of footballs whenever you want? Tommy Brady just doesn't lose these games....


----------



## flamethrower1 (Feb 5, 2017)

Yeah well, I got a pocket full of kryptonite for Mr Brady


----------



## v.s one (Feb 5, 2017)

flamethrower1 said:


> Yeah well, I got a pocket full of kryptonite for Mr Brady


Sorry to tell you this, but the Broncos aren't playing today.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 5, 2017)

Fuggin aliens


----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Dr. Who (Feb 6, 2017)

flamethrower1 said:


> Yeah well, I got a pocket full of kryptonite for Mr Brady


Guess you soap from the local kryptonite dealer then!


----------



## lokie (Feb 10, 2017)

Where did the funny go.


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 10, 2017)

With the pics down rob vs Bob is pretty entertaining at least


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 10, 2017)

This thread simply sux until pics are back.


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 10, 2017)

Pics are broke so I'll just post these, they still make me lol
Especially this old topless footage of Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 10, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> You sound like a creep


 I remember Rob Roy from my tenure at Paulitix and the questions look worse than they are in my opinion. Iirc Rob Roy despises coercion in all its forms, and believes the only true free state is completely non-coercive. Thus questions of consent become important.

That said, terms like coercion and consent are, at their root, subjective. So, arguing about the meaning and consequence of subjective terms is a way of rearranging political discourse without getting anything actually done. Even so I love me a wild word chase.


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 10, 2017)

Rob Roy said:


> *Polka*.


Now that is fucking funny!


----------



## budman111 (Feb 10, 2017)

What happened to the Innocent post pic thread? @sunni
¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## lokie (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Worcester (Feb 11, 2017)

lokie said:


>


Thank you.I needed that...


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 12, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I remember Rob Roy from my tenure at Paulitix and the questions look worse than they are in my opinion. Iirc Rob Roy despises coercion in all its forms, and believes the only true free state is completely non-coercive. Thus questions of consent become important.
> 
> That said, terms like coercion and consent are, at their root, subjective. So, arguing about the meaning and consequence of subjective terms is a way of rearranging political discourse without getting anything actually done. Even so I love me a wild word chase.


 While I cannot find the posts, I have found out that Rob Roy did indeed post pedophilic comments. I believe my defense here is misplaced.


----------



## 420God (Feb 12, 2017)

░░░░░▄▄░░░░░░▄▄▄▄░░░░░
░░░▐▀▀▄█▀▀▀▀▀▒▄▒▀▌░░░░
░░░▐▒█▀▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▀█░░░░░
░░░░█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▀▌░░░░
░░░░▌▒██▒▒▒▒██▒▒▒▐░░░░
░░░░▌▒▒▄▒██▒▄▄▒▒▒▐░░░░
░░░▐▒▒▒▀▄█▀█▄▀▒▒▒▒█▄░░
░░░▀█▄▒▒▐▐▄▌▌▒▒▄▐▄▐░░░
░░▄▀▒▒▄▒▒▀▀▀▒▒▒▒▀▒▀▄░░
░░█▒▀█▀▌▒▒▒▒▒▄▄▄▐▒▒▐░░
░░░▀▄▄▌▌▒▒▒▒▐▒▒▒▀▒▒▐░░
░░░░░░░▐▌▒▒▒▒▀▄▄▄▄▄▀░░
░░░░░░░░▐▄▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▐░░░
░░░░░░░░▌▒▒▒▒▄▄▒▒▒▐░░░


----------



## lokie (Feb 24, 2017)

This jpg is an actual complaint posted on the internet.
I thought it hilarious enough to transcribed it here.

Jesse Chavez:
I ordered a pizza and when it came idk if it was
a joke but literally nothing on it just the crust 
no sauce cheese toppings nothing.

Pizza Hut:
Jesse, we would like to hear more about this order.
Please contact us at ww.pizzahut.com/phcares with
the details.

Jesse Chavez:
My bad fam I was high as fuck and opened the box UPSIDE DOWN.


----------



## randybishop (Feb 25, 2017)

*links photos dont work *


----------



## srh88 (Feb 25, 2017)

randybishop said:


> *links photos dont work *


Hit reply and you can see them in reply box


----------



## neosapien (Feb 26, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> This thread simply sux until pics are back.


──────────────────────────────░░░────────
───────────────────────────░▓█████▒──────
──────────────────────────░████████▒─────
─────────────────────────░██████████░────
─────────────────────────███████████▓────
────────────────────────░████████████────
────────────────────────█████████████▒───
───────────────────────░█████████████▓───
───────────────────────▓██████████████───
───────────────────────███████████████───
───────────────────────█████▓█████████░──
──────────────────────░████▓▓█████████░──
───────────────────────███▓▓▓▓▓███▓▓██▒──
───────────────────────████▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██▒──
───────────────────────████▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██▒──
───────────────────────████▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██▒──
──────────░░░───░░░▒▓▓▓███▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█████░──
─────────░████████████████▓▓██████████░──
──────────████████████████▓▓██▓▓▓█████░──
──────────██▓▓████████████▓████▓▓█████░──
────────▓▓█▓▓▓▓▓██████████▓███████████░──
────────██▓▓▓▓█▓█████▓▓▓██▓████▓▓█████░──
────────░█▓▓█▓█████────░██▓████▓▓█████░──
────────▓█▓▓▓▓▓▒█▒▓─────██▓█▓██▓▓█████░──
───────░██▓▓▓▓█░█▒░░────███▓▓▓▓▓▓█████░──
───────██▓▓▓███▓▓█▓░────▓██▓▓▓█▓▓▓███▓───
──────███▓▓▓▓▓████░─────▒██▓▓▓█▓▓▓███▒───
─────▓███▓▓▓▓▓██────────░███▓▓███████▒───
────░██▓▓▓██▓▓██─────────░███████████▒───
───░██▓▓▓███▓▓██─────────░███████████▒───
───████▓████▓██▓──────────███████████░───
──█████▓██▓▓▓██▓──────────███████▓███────
─███▓██████████▓──────────▓███▓▓████▓────
─██▓▓████▓█████▓──────────▒█████████░────
░██▓▓███──██████──────────▓█████████─────
▒██▓▓▓██──░███▒░─────────░██████████─────
▓██▓▓██▓─────────────────███████████─────
███████▒────────────────▓█▓▓████████▒────
███████░─────────░░░──░▓██▓▓▓██████▓█────
███████─────▓█████████████▓▓▓█████▓▓█▓───
██████▓────░██████████████▓▓▓▓████▓▓██▒──
██████▒────▒███████████████▓▓▓▓██▓▓▓████░
██████░────▓███████████████▓▓▓▓██▓▓▓█████
██████─────████████████████▓▓▓████▓▓▓████
██████────░███████████████▓▓▓▓████▓▓▓████
█████▓───░████████████████▓▓▓██████▓▓████
█████▒───█████████████████▓▓▓██████▓▓████
█████──▒██████████████████▓▓█▓▓██▓██▓████
████▓─░███████████████████▓▓▓▓▓██▓▓██████
████▒─████████████████████▓▓▓▓▓██▓▓▓█████
████▓▓████████████████████▓▓▓▓▓██▓▓▓█████
██████████████████████████▓▓▓▓▓██▓▓▓█████
██████████████████████████▓▓▓▓▓██▓▓▓█████
██████████████████████████▓▓▓▓███▓▓▓█████
██████████████████████████▓▓▓▓███▓▓▓█████
██████████████████████████▓▓▓▓████▓▓█████
██████████████████████████▓▓▓▓████▓▓█████
██████████████████████████▓▓▓▓████▓▓█████
██████████████████████████▓▓▓▓████▓▓█████
██████████████████████████▓▓▓▓████▓▓█████


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 26, 2017)

neosapien said:


> ──────────────────────────────░░░────────
> ───────────────────────────░▓█████▒──────
> ──────────────────────────░████████▒─────
> ─────────────────────────░██████████░────
> ...


 I do not know what this is ... dildo X Burj Khalifa?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 26, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I do not know what this is ... dildo X Burj Khalifa?


That's Bill Cosby holding a used maxi pad.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 26, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I do not know what this is ... dildo X Burj Khalifa?



It might look like nothing if you're on mobile view or something. Try desktop view? It's a guy holding a gun to his head.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 26, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I do not know what this is ... dildo X Burj Khalifa?


I didn't recognize it, figured neo had his reasons, came back seen it again, and bang!


----------



## 420God (Feb 26, 2017)

Hold your phone sideways and it shows in reply.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 26, 2017)

neosapien said:


> It might look like nothing if you're on mobile view or something. Try desktop view? It's a guy holding a gun to his head.


I see it now! ... Kind a stretched.

And I was amusing myself imagining it to be a Transformer on acid staring at the mirror ...


----------



## neosapien (Feb 26, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I see it now! ... Kind a stretched.
> 
> And I was amusing myself imagining it to be a Transformer on acid staring at the mirror ...


That's actually the 2nd one I was going to post.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 26, 2017)

neosapien said:


> That's actually the 2nd one I was going to post.


must see now. Post it!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 26, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> I didn't recognize it, figured neo had his reasons, came back seen it again, and bang!


LOL Literally bang!


----------



## neosapien (Feb 26, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> must see now. Post it!


I tried my hardest but a Google of "sexy optimus prime" and "sexy transformers" just brings up oodles of Meghan Fox pics.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 26, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I tried my hardest but a Google of "sexy optimus prime" and "sexy transformers" just brings up oodles of Meghan Fox pics.


Next time, have the crew tie you to the mast first ...


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## v.s one (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## Indacouch (Mar 1, 2017)

I shared this else where but shit is even funnier now that I'm stoned off my ass @curious2garden ....I got into the blonde hash with a purpose tonight ...lol 







Putting a beat behind people's news interview is some seriously funny shit .....especially this one about her being involved in a robbery ....had to share it again .......took me 4 tries to spell again .....lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## lokie (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## lokie (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## torontoke (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## lokie (Mar 3, 2017)

It was the stir of the town when an 80-year-old man married a 20-year-old girl. After a year she went into the hospital to give birth. The nurse came out to congratulate the fellow. "This is amazing. How do you do it at your age?" He answered, "You've got to keep that old motor running." The following year she gave birth again. The same nurse said, "You really are amazing. How do you do it?" He again said, "You've got to keep the old motor running." The same thing happened the next year. The nurse said, "You must be quite a man." He responded, "You've got to keep that old motor running." The nurse then said, "Well, you had better change the oil, this one's black."


----------



## srh88 (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## v.s one (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## lokie (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## ovo (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## neosapien (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## v.s one (Mar 9, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


I got a partner named Dave who's girlfriend left him for a black dude. He was rolling when I showed him this. He even posted it on his Facebook page. Saying I should of asked questions.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 9, 2017)

v.s one said:


> I got a partner named Dave who's girlfriend left him for a black dude. He was rolling when I showed him this. He even posted it on his Facebook page. Saying I should of asked questions.


im here to help!


----------



## neosapien (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## 420God (Mar 10, 2017)

See this shit yet?


----------



## neosapien (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## v.s one (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## dagwood45431 (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## stonedtrooper42 (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## v.s one (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 12, 2017)

lol

no happy hardcore this post either, really I am struggling to keep posting vids and shit post all in one


----------



## stonedtrooper42 (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 15, 2017)

**gigglesuncontrolably**


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## abe supercro (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## stonedtrooper42 (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## giglewigle (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## giglewigle (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## giglewigle (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## lokie (Mar 17, 2017)

make up your mind already


----------



## lokie (Mar 18, 2017)

I posted this here a few years back. Here it is again.


----------



## v.s one (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 19, 2017)

v.s one said:


>


Here is a social experiment that uses humans instead of monkeys but with similar results.


----------



## giglewigle (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## giglewigle (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## abe supercro (Mar 20, 2017)

lokie said:


>


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## neosapien (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## giglewigle (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## stonedtrooper42 (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## giglewigle (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 20, 2017)

I can do this!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## abe supercro (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## lokie (Mar 21, 2017)

The spork was born.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 21, 2017)

lokie said:


> The spork was born.


The bastard child


----------



## v.s one (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## v.s one (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## v.s one (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## Nugachino (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## lokie (Mar 23, 2017)

Fight'n or Fuck'n. Your choice.





http://www.barnorama.com/wp-content/images/2013/01/Will-Campuzano/05-Will-Campuzano.gif


----------



## lokie (Mar 23, 2017)

Just say Kekkou desu. “no thank you”.
http://cotoacademy.com/how-to-say-no-in-japanese/


----------



## herbose (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Mar 27, 2017)

Mike Tyson has become self-aware.


----------



## herbose (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## PetFlora (Mar 27, 2017)

herbose said:


>


Cool, but...

IF we fed both our and our pets' better, both our health's would improve dramatically as we age

We (and our pets) are what we eat, drink, and breathe

Low quality intake over decades takes its' toll, physically, and mentally

Search *Vitality Science *for articles and pet products to help understand that the rows of pet foods in grocery stores and pet stores is mostly junk food. We must educate ourselves on what is good and bad, and stop expecting the food industry to care. The only people they owe anything to is their stock holders

hth


----------



## herbose (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 27, 2017)

So dumb I couldn't stop laughing!


----------



## srh88 (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## stonedtrooper42 (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## v.s one (Mar 30, 2017)

I could of been a member here since 07,


----------



## herbose (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## Nugachino (Mar 31, 2017)

When are we going to legalize gay marijuana?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## neosapien (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## v.s one (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## giglewigle (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 1, 2017)

herbose said:


>


-------
OK, so I searched this myself and it gets even better! Who uses a vacuum "sniffer snorter"??? 
@StonedFarmer ?


----------



## srh88 (Apr 1, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> -------
> OK, so I searched this myself and it gets even better! Who uses a vacuum "sniffer snorter"???
> @StonedFarmer ?
> View attachment 3917342


hahhahaha that vacuum straw is badass


----------



## lokie (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## lokie (Apr 2, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 3917687








All hail Krispy Kreme. The finest doughnut in all the land.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 8, 2017)

Holy shit after i read this page i laughed so hard i cryed.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 8, 2017)

Dolphin sex!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Nugachino (Apr 8, 2017)

You guys are a crack up.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 8, 2017)

cof


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 9, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> cof


Fuck that bitch and that dog


----------



## elkamino (Apr 9, 2017)

Just came across this old pic I shot at the 1999 National Rainbow Gathering outside Wisdom, Montana


----------



## v.s one (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## lokie (Apr 10, 2017)

Why didn't I think of this. its fun to watch.
Now I have to go get a slinky.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1401008189944329


----------



## lokie (Apr 11, 2017)

BOOM HEAD SHOT.


----------



## herbose (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Apr 11, 2017)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154652778522424


----------



## herbose (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 19, 2017)

or meff @Gary Goodson


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 19, 2017)

Lana has mastered subliminal advertising...


----------



## ANC (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## davillains (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 25, 2017)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 3930935


lol glanced and thought "camel, pentagon" Gotta love indoles


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Dumbo_Octopus (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 26, 2017)

elkamino said:


> Just came across this old pic I shot at the 1999 National Rainbow Gathering outside Wisdom, Montana
> 
> View attachment 3921677


I made chapatis with Ram Dass at the 1978 gathering in Oregon


----------



## ANC (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 27, 2017)

ANC said:


>


"Bum stuff" sounds like a hot date @StonedFarmer


----------



## herbose (Apr 28, 2017)

n


----------



## herbose (Apr 28, 2017)

It seems I can't copy and paste now, I have to save, upload, and then it posts as a thumb, big PITA.


----------



## herbose (Apr 28, 2017)

Better now.


----------



## herbose (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## lokie (Apr 28, 2017)

Have you 10 min for a smile? Or do you just need a few secs for a smirk.


----------



## herbose (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Apr 30, 2017)

Poi-Sian inhaler, for those "special" people on your "list". Exclusively from "The Lucrezia Borgia Collection".


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## ANC (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Drowning-Man (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Nugachino (May 1, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> View attachment 3934057 View attachment 3934058 View attachment 3934059


I would love to try that stuff. Go shooting through the clouds and space, meeting different entities across the universe. Something crazy like that.


----------



## abe supercro (May 1, 2017)

http://www.streetartbio.com/ludo


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 1, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> I would love to try that stuff. Go shooting through the clouds and space, meeting different entities across the universe. Something crazy like that.


Yeah its pretty nuts bro its my favorite psych by far followed by 5 ho dmt then shrooms


----------



## NinjaShamen (May 1, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> I would love to try that stuff. Go shooting through the clouds and space, meeting different entities across the universe. Something crazy like that.


I've spent lifetimes there.... 20 minutes at a time


----------



## ANC (May 2, 2017)




----------



## herbose (May 3, 2017)




----------



## herbose (May 4, 2017)




----------



## herbose (May 4, 2017)




----------



## herbose (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 4, 2017)




----------



## giglewigle (May 4, 2017)




----------



## ANC (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Nugachino (May 4, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> View attachment 3936314


Huh? Is rainwater illegal to use in some places?


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 4, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Huh? Is rainwater illegal to use in some places?


Yes.
If it falls within the continental US, it is the property of Donald Trump and he gets royalties if you use it for anything. 
Alaska & Hawaii are exempt for now, but he's working on an executive order to fix that...


----------



## Nugachino (May 4, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yes.
> If it falls within the continental US, it is the property of Donald Trump and he gets royalties if you use it for anything.
> Alaska & Hawaii are exempt for now, but he's working on an executive order to fix that...


What the actual fuck? That's like saying you're only allowed to go out into the sunshine if you've got a permit to do so.

I wouldn't know myself if I couldn't use rain water.


----------



## dagwood45431 (May 4, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yes.
> If it falls within the continental US, it





Nugachino said:


> What the actual fuck? That's like saying you're only allowed to go out into the sunshine if you've got a permit to do so.
> 
> I wouldn't know myself if I couldn't use rain water.


Trump's working on that sunshine thing too.


----------



## curious old fart (May 4, 2017)

he's just cleaning up the epa's over-reach.


cof


----------



## Nugachino (May 5, 2017)

That rain water law is fuckin retarded.


----------



## lokie (May 5, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> That rain water law is fuckin retarded.


Rain water can suck my balls.







Just because I have a roof on my house I have to pay the city a Fucking tax, per sq ft, for rain water runoff

WTF?






What's up with that?


----------



## Nugachino (May 5, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> It's Govt water until it does damage.
> Water, air, babies, healthcare, privacy, The Chinese people don't miss it you won't either.



I prefer how rain water tastes than that of tap water. I've never been any place where I'd choose tap over rain.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 5, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> I prefer how rain water tastes than that of tap water. I've never been any place where I'd choose tap over rain.


I'm fortunate enough to remember when water spots weren't there on my freshly washed car.

Sorry bout the De-rail, changing strains.


----------



## Nugachino (May 5, 2017)

I don't even have a car to worry about things like that.


----------



## calliandra (May 5, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> What the actual fuck? That's like saying you're only allowed to go out into the sunshine if you've got a permit to do so.
> 
> I wouldn't know myself if I couldn't use rain water.


actually, in Portugal they're setting land tax rates higher for properties with a view and those that have good sun exposure haha


----------



## SPLFreak808 (May 5, 2017)

Holy shit that would piss of most locals in hawaii if they actually banned rain water or traveling.


----------



## Nugachino (May 5, 2017)

If nature is illegal. Then we're naught but slaves.


----------



## NinjaShamen (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Heil Tweetler (May 6, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> he's just cleaning up the epa's over-reach.
> 
> 
> cof


By"over reach" you mean environmental standards that block greedy, exploitative organizations from poisoning us as they bloat their coffers?


----------



## Heil Tweetler (May 6, 2017)

*This is some unintententionally funny shit from the entertainers at fox "news": *





 




originally posted by @Padawanbater2


----------



## Heil Tweetler (May 6, 2017)




----------



## giglewigle (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 7, 2017)




----------



## NinjaShamen (May 7, 2017)




----------



## NinjaShamen (May 7, 2017)




----------



## ANC (May 8, 2017)




----------



## ANC (May 9, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (May 9, 2017)

lol


----------



## cannabineer (May 9, 2017)

lol^^^


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 9, 2017)




----------



## ANC (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Drowning-Man (May 9, 2017)




----------



## NinjaShamen (May 10, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Snooty (May 10, 2017)




----------



## NinjaShamen (May 10, 2017)

Snooty said:


> View attachment 3940252


.... dude, more than once I'll admit it


----------



## Nugachino (May 10, 2017)

My lil sis drew a dick on the fridge white board. So I turned it into a fish... with a hairy tail.


----------



## ANC (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 11, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> My lil sis drew a dick on the fridge white board. So I turned it into a fish... with a hairy tail.View attachment 3940319


How olds your sister? I like that she has dick on the brain. 

Nude pics?

So many questions.


----------



## Nugachino (May 11, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> How olds your sister? I like that she has dick on the brain.
> 
> Nude pics?
> 
> So many questions.


She's old enough to pop out annoying offspring. And likes money more than she likes dick... Then again. That's all the fucken women in my family.


----------



## dagwood45431 (May 11, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> She's old enough to pop out annoying offspring. And likes money more than she likes dick... Then again. That's all the fucken women in my family.


I'm sensing awkwardness at the Thanksgiving table each year.


----------



## Nugachino (May 11, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> I'm sensing awkwardness at the Thanksgiving table each year.



Nope. You're sensing my dislike of money grubbers and thieving fucks.

I try to stay away from family dinners.


----------



## elkamino (May 11, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> My lil sis drew a dick on the fridge white board. So I turned it into a fish... with a hairy tail.View attachment 3940319


I traveled in Bhutan years ago and this kind of fertility imagery was EVERYWHERE. Erect cocks with hairy balls, often with white swirls shooting out.

Also lots of crossed wooden dicks above entry doorways. 

Very different than my middle America roots lol


----------



## ANC (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ANC (May 12, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (May 12, 2017)




----------



## PetFlora (May 12, 2017)

ANC said:


>


I actually had the bull experience on a backroad in N georgia


----------



## ANC (May 13, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (May 13, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (May 13, 2017)




----------



## Drowning-Man (May 13, 2017)

Taco bell lol


----------



## ANC (May 14, 2017)




----------



## Snooty (May 14, 2017)




----------



## herbose (May 14, 2017)




----------



## herbose (May 14, 2017)




----------



## herbose (May 14, 2017)




----------



## herbose (May 14, 2017)




----------



## herbose (May 14, 2017)




----------



## herbose (May 14, 2017)




----------



## herbose (May 14, 2017)

Did you know they won't be making yard sticks any longer?


----------



## dagwood45431 (May 14, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


"If only they were as good at finding me as they were with comebacks."
Classic!


----------



## v.s one (May 14, 2017)




----------



## neosapien (May 15, 2017)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 16, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yes.
> If it falls within the continental US, it is the property of Donald Trump and he gets royalties if you use it for anything.
> Alaska & Hawaii are exempt for now, but he's working on an executive order to fix that...



I hate when they Cry!!!!
Get over the shit already!


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 16, 2017)




----------



## ANC (May 17, 2017)




----------



## ANC (May 17, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (May 17, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 18, 2017)




----------



## Snooty (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Snooty (May 20, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 23, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 23, 2017)

Meh, could be worse...


----------



## herbose (May 23, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 23, 2017)




----------



## herbose (May 23, 2017)




----------



## herbose (May 23, 2017)




----------



## ANC (May 24, 2017)




----------



## herbose (May 24, 2017)




----------



## herbose (May 24, 2017)




----------



## herbose (May 24, 2017)




----------



## herbose (May 24, 2017)




----------



## herbose (May 24, 2017)




----------



## herbose (May 24, 2017)




----------



## herbose (May 24, 2017)




----------



## herbose (May 24, 2017)




----------



## herbose (May 24, 2017)




----------



## herbose (May 24, 2017)




----------



## herbose (May 24, 2017)




----------



## herbose (May 24, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 24, 2017)




----------



## ANC (May 24, 2017)




----------



## ANC (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 26, 2017)




----------



## ANC (May 26, 2017)




----------



## dux (May 27, 2017)




----------



## bellcore (May 28, 2017)




----------



## Drowning-Man (May 28, 2017)

bellcore said:


>


Lol giant cats you flat earthers will believe anything lulz


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 28, 2017)




----------



## pabloesqobar (May 29, 2017)




----------



## ANC (May 30, 2017)

His eye are looking like a furby's


----------



## herbose (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## dux (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## macsnax (Jun 3, 2017)

herbose said:


>


Isn't that the truth. I don't how many times I've seen them wait til the last second to jump out in the road.


----------



## herbose (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2017)

macsnax said:


> Isn't that the truth. I don't how many times I've seen them wait til the last second to jump out in the road.


Fewer than @420God I bet


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2017)

herbose said:


>


Yeah my sister hit a deer going 70 it got thrown over fifty yard. That really sux. I once swirved on the road to avoid hitting a turtle.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 3, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yeah my sister hit a deer going 70 it got thrown over fifty yard. That really sux. I once swirved on the road to avoid hitting a turtle.


Can you post some pics of your sister?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Can you post some pics of your sister?


++ rep, but you forgot the deer. I'm sure @420God would like to see that for professional purposes. Two birds? Posing with the deer?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 3, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> ++ rep, but you forgot the deer. I'm sure @420God would like to see that for professional purposes. Two birds? Posing with the deer?


I hope to someday be half as manly as him. #farmstud


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 3, 2017)

herbose said:


>


----------



## v.s one (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jun 4, 2017)

This married man goes to the confessional and says to his priest, "I had an
affair with a woman...almost." The priest says, "What do you mean,
almost?" The man says, "Well, we undressed and rubbed together, but then I
stopped." The priest says, "Rubbing together is the same as putting it in.
You're not to see that woman again.
Now say 5 Hail Mary's and put $50 in the poor box." The man leaves the
confessional, goes over and says his prayers, then walks over to the poor
box. He pauses for a moment and then starts to leave. The priest, who was
watching him, quickly runs over to him and says, "I saw that you didn't put
any money in the poor box!" The man replies, "Yeah, but I rubbed the $50 on
the box, and apparently that's the same as putting it in.


----------



## herbose (Jun 4, 2017)

One day a redneck wife walked into the local bank to withdraw money. Her five boys, and five girls followed her.

The bank attendant looked at the children. She pointed at the oldest son and asked, "What's his name?"

"Leroy." The wife replied.

The attendant then asked about the second oldest son, "What's his name?"

"Leroy." The wife repeated.

The attendant pointed at the oldest daughter and asked, "What's her name?"

"Leroy." The wife said again.

The attendant raised a brow and asked about the second oldest daughter.

"Leroy." The wife said.

"Are all of your children named Leroy?" The attendant asked.

"Yeah." The redneck wife replied casually.

"Why would you name them all Leroy?" The attendant was confused.

"Well," the wife started, "then when I say, 'Leroy! Get dressed!' they all get dressed. If I say, 'Leroy! Go to bed!' they all go to bed."

The attendant finally asked, "Well how would you talk to them seprerately?"

The wife said, "I call them by their last name."


----------



## herbose (Jun 4, 2017)

Two Irishmen walk OUT of a bar..............


----------



## herbose (Jun 5, 2017)

A cowboy walks into a bar and orders a whisky. When the bartender delivers the drink, the cowboy asks, "Where is everybody?" The bartender replies, "They've gone to the hanging." 

"Hanging? Who are they hanging?" 

"Brown Paper Pete," the bartender replied. "What kind of a name is that?" the cowboy asked. "Well," says the bartender. "He wears a brown paper hat, brown paper shirt, brown paper trousers and brown paper shoes." "How bizarre," said the cowboy. "What are they hanging him for?" 

"Rustling," said the bartender.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 5, 2017)

herbose said:


> A cowboy walks into a bar and orders a whisky. When the bartender delivers the drink, the cowboy asks, "Where is everybody?" The bartender replies, "They've gone to the hanging."
> 
> "Hanging? Who are they hanging?"
> 
> ...


Hardy har har


----------



## herbose (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 5, 2017)

herbose said:


>


Her parents must be so proud...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## macsnax (Jun 5, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> View attachment 3955318


Axl Rose family portrait. Lol


----------



## ANC (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## PetFlora (Jun 7, 2017)

ANC said:


>


How was she judged... how many judges...what did she do better than the other entrants?


----------



## ANC (Jun 7, 2017)

One of the tests.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## curious old fart (Jun 8, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 3957312


looks like a mark on the outer ring


cof


----------



## greg nr (Jun 8, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> looks like a mark on the outer ring
> 
> 
> cof


Whats the judges ruling? Does a knick count or does it need to be fully within the outer border of the ring? lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## PetFlora (Jun 14, 2017)

^ now that's funny


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 14, 2017)

herbose said:


>


 WIN


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 15, 2017)

NinjaShamen said:


> View attachment 3961514


Most people have more than one "private part".
Just sayin'...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## lokie (Jun 15, 2017)

This goes out to all of you.







Because everyone needs a little HEAD.


----------



## ANC (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 17, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> View attachment 3962684


Nice furniture. 
Is that a skidmark?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 17, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nice furniture.
> Is that a skidmark?


Thats a trap house mattress, I wouldnt2 sit on it.

I made over 2500 at that crappy room


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 17, 2017)

I can show some dirty living situations.

I clean my house bi weekly, some of thw placea I go are scary dirt.

Idc I know whats good


----------



## Nugachino (Jun 18, 2017)

Show us ya fukken titties- let's see how well you can key a car when its 5°c out here.


----------



## ANC (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## Leothwyn (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Jun 21, 2017)

That arsehole is probably going to block the stairs while the lifts are right behind him.


----------



## dux (Jun 21, 2017)

herbose said:


>


 This was on the local news. somebody made a mistake about which bag of clothes to donate to a thrift store....


----------



## Bareback (Jun 21, 2017)

herbose said:


>



Mom have you seen my hoodie............... what the fuck do you mean you gave it to good will.


----------



## v.s one (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Leothwyn (Jun 21, 2017)

I was trying to post this: https://i.imgur.com/PwVwvcT.gifv 
I noticed that if I changed the gifv to gif, it worked as a normal gif. It shows up in the preview when I go to post, but it looks like it's not working in the end. Is there a way to post gifv images?


----------



## Leothwyn (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## Nugachino (Jun 26, 2017)

ANC said:


>


That's gotta be safer than loading a babycannon full of ammo.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## Aly-Wvapes (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## Kcbscrogger (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## Leothwyn (Jun 29, 2017)

This shows up in the preview, but not in the post (at least not for me). Here's the gif:
https://media.giphy.com/media/CSiJNvr5hpNdK/giphy.gif


----------



## Bbcchance (Jun 29, 2017)

Leothwyn said:


> This shows up in the preview, but not in the post (at least not for me). Here's the gif:
> https://media.giphy.com/media/CSiJNvr5hpNdK/giphy.gif


Shows in reply too, this is me looking at it, very funny indeed


----------



## Leothwyn (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## Leothwyn (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## Dumbo_Octopus (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## Kcbscrogger (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## playallnite (Jul 1, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Mom have you seen my hoodie............... what the fuck do you mean you gave it to good will.





Bareback said:


> Mom have you seen my hoodie............... what the fuck do you mean you gave it to good will.


fuckin smart ass pigs, I bet in police math that weed is worth 75k


----------



## herbose (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Nugachino (Jul 2, 2017)

herbose said:


>


Only some of us would make for good fertilizer. Others are likely to salt the earth.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 2, 2017)

herbose said:


>


I wanna know more about the volvo hearse.....


----------



## dux (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## ymminister2025 (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Jul 2, 2017)

That's my wife after I made vanilla milk.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 2, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Only some of us would make for good fertilizer. Others are likely to salt the earth.


You are what you eat. 
Pepperoni & scotch aren't good for plants.

I think. 

Never tried it myself...


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 2, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> You are what you eat.
> Pepperoni & scotch aren't good for plants.
> 
> I think.
> ...


That could rival the Mt.Dew and urine feed plan.... But ya gotta flush the pepperoni first, its high in concentrated salts.


----------



## herbose (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jul 3, 2017)

ANC said:


>


And THAT was the end of her recovery.


----------



## herbose (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jul 3, 2017)

playallnite said:


> fuckin smart ass pigs, I bet in police math that weed is worth 75k


I saw a news report one time about police finding big plastic garbage bags full of weed along alongside a highway, they estimated some huge street value, it was left overs from trimming!


----------



## herbose (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## neosapien (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 3, 2017)

herbose said:


>


 Why didn't I say something sooner? I liked the quiet, but now I need some laundry done, please find her.


----------



## herbose (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 4, 2017)

Decided not to make a new thread but wanted to post a few of these funny vids.


----------



## herbose (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 4, 2017)

Not sure why, but this made me think of @tyler.durden...


----------



## ANC (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## calliandra (Jul 6, 2017)

roflmaoooo


----------



## Dumbo_Octopus (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## torontoke (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## macsnax (Jul 7, 2017)

torontoke said:


> View attachment 3973598


He likes her because his dick looks bigger when it's in her hand.


----------



## Leothwyn (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 7, 2017)

Leothwyn said:


>


must be hungry


----------



## Bbcchance (Jul 8, 2017)

Leothwyn said:


>


He loves the cock!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## neosapien (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Dumbo_Octopus (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 10, 2017)

Dumbo_Octopus said:


> View attachment 3975668


 love the finshag carpeting


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 10, 2017)

Dumbo_Octopus said:


> View attachment 3975668


That carpet is a complete ecosystem! 
The giant black stain is disturbing. Semen? Urine? Feces? All of the above?


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 10, 2017)

Probably multiple bourbon induced vomits.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 10, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Probably multiple bourbon induced vomits.


You could be right. I see chunks around the perimeter.


----------



## ANC (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Dumbo_Octopus (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## Leothwyn (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## v.s one (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## macsnax (Jul 18, 2017)

ANC said:


>


That dude is asking for it!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## Leothwyn (Jul 20, 2017)

Corndog anyone?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 20, 2017)

Leothwyn said:


> Corndog anyone?


 Hand me a screwdriver and I'll make you a skewer of fresh rat-a-tool


----------



## srh88 (Jul 20, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Hand me a screwdriver and I'll make you a skewer of fresh rat-a-tool


----------



## ANC (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## neosapien (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 27, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


OMG! 
LOL to the max!


----------



## srh88 (Jul 27, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> OMG!
> LOL to the max!


that ugly fat chick is causing world peace


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 27, 2017)

it shows that different cultures can agree on something, which is a good starting point.


cof


----------



## macsnax (Jul 27, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


That is the funniest shit I've seen in a while!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 28, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


Y'all can go ahead and kill me now. I don't think any other post will ever be able to top this one


----------



## srh88 (Jul 28, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Y'all can go ahead and kill me now. I don't think any other post will ever be able to top this one


I win the internet!!!


----------



## Leothwyn (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jul 29, 2017)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=273295516411610


----------



## ovo (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 29, 2017)

herbose said:


>


Lol


----------



## herbose (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## v.s one (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 30, 2017)

[QUOTE="herbose, post: 13691156, member: 27427”]





[/QUOTE]

Now thats funny!


----------



## Johnei (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 30, 2017)

Johnei said:


> View attachment 3987074 View attachment 3987075


That ain't right...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## dangledo (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## Johnei (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## Johnei (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## neosapien (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Aug 2, 2017)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 3988939


amazing


----------



## Bareback (Aug 2, 2017)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 3988939


At first, I had to read it twice, and then because it's so damn funny a third time.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2017)

cannabineer said:


>


It's a conspiracy!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> It's a conspiracy!


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## Steve French (Aug 3, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> It's a conspiracy!


I like yer guys'es wit. You cheesy, dad joking, magnificent bastards.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2017)

Steve French said:


> I like yer guys'es wit. You cheesy, dad joking, magnificent bastards.


Missed you! Visit us more often and TC Friday


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 3, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> View attachment 3988937


Lol my gf showed me that last night


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## dux (Aug 3, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 3989509



Thanks!
I actually dry heaved  

That is F'ing brutal!!


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 3, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 3989509


Yet another reason to go get that vasectomy done.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 3, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Yet another reason to go get that vasectomy done.


Lol, lil late for me, I got 4


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Yet another reason to go get that vasectomy done.


I think that is some hardcore dad mojo there


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 3, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I think that is some hardcore dad mojo there


I dont want kids. Cant handle the noise or the mess they make.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 3, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 3989509


I hope this kid has sunscreen on.


----------



## dux (Aug 3, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> I dont want kids. Cant handle the noise or the mess they make.



Baby Poop and boogers.
2 things that will make me barf till my eyes pop out ..


----------



## ANC (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## Nugachino (Aug 4, 2017)

dux said:


> Baby Poop and boogers.
> 2 things that will make me barf till my eyes pop out ..


You mean like those kids that run around with a 4 inch booger hanging from their face like it's nothing. Or the ones that have discovered you can draw with poop.

Yeah. I can't handle that either.


----------



## ANC (Aug 4, 2017)

My daughter was born old. She never even drooled. Never spent a night up with a sick child, and she can argue a 50-year-old into submission.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 4, 2017)

a song from a dude who knew his time was coming...not a pix or an lol.. just really feeling this song tonight, not for a elfsh reason but i really miss rapper.. rip eyedea
@Pinworm


----------



## srh88 (Aug 4, 2017)

srh88 said:


> a song from a dude who knew his time was coming...not a pix or an lol.. just really feeling this song tonight, not for a elfsh reason but i really miss rapper.. rip eyedea
> @Pinworm


heres a song just to show what kind of impact this dude made on his friends


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 5, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> You mean like those kids that run around with a 4 inch booger hanging from their face like it's nothing. Or the ones that have discovered you can draw with poop.
> 
> Yeah. I can't handle that either.


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 5, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol, lil late for me, I got 4


4 vasectomies is very impressive


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 5, 2017)

Art Linkletter told the story about his first child coming home with a bloody nose. They picked the child up and rushed him to the doctor. Five children later, one comes in with a bloody nose and he Art looks over his newspaper and says to the child, "Don't get any blood on the carpet."
Like a good wine, we usually mellow with age.


cof


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 5, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> 4 vasectomies is very impressive


Hopefully the last one worked


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Aug 10, 2017)

A woman decides to have a facelift for her 50th birthday .

She spends $15,000 and feels pretty good about the results. On her way home, she stops at a news stand to buy a newspaper. Before leaving, she says to the clerk, "I hope you don’t mind my asking, but how old do you think I am?" "About 32," is the reply . "Nope! I’m exactly 50," the woman says happily .

A little while later she goes into McDonald’s and asks the counter girl the very same question. The girl replies, "I’d guess about 29." The woman replies with a big smile, "Nope, I’m 50." Now she’s feeling really good about herself.

She stops in a drug store on her way down the street. She goes up to the counter to get some mints and asks the clerk this burning question. The clerk responds, "Oh, I’d say about 30." Again she proudly responds, "I’m 50, but thank you!"

While waiting for the bus to go home, she asks an old man waiting next to her the same question. He replies, "I’m 78 and my eyesight is going. Although, when I was young, there was a sure-fire way to tell how old a woman was. If you permit me to put my hands under your bra, then, and only then can I tell you EXACTLY how old you are." They wait in silence on the empty street until her curiosity gets the best of her. She finally blurts out, "What the hell, go ahead." He slips both of his hands under her blouse and begins to feel around very slowly and carefully . He bounces and weighs each breast and he gently pinches each nipple. He pushes her breasts together and rubs them against each other. After a couple of minutes of this, she says, "Okay , okay ...How old am I?"

He completes one last squeeze of her breasts, removes his hands, and says, " Ma dam, you are 50."

Stunned and amazed, the woman says, "That was incredible, how could you tell?"

The old man says, "Promise you won’t get mad?" "I promise I won’t," she says.





"I was behind you in McDonald’s earlier when you asked the staff the same question" He said with a sly smile on his face


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 10, 2017)

Every time I see the title "pix that make you lol" I think to myself. I should post a dick pic. They're usually amusing.


----------



## herbose (Aug 10, 2017)

Back to school time already?


----------



## dstroy (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 10, 2017)

dstroy said:


> View attachment 3993036


Oh man her face will be so sore, no hummers for BF for awhile


----------



## ANC (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 11, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Every time I see the title "pix that make you lol" I think to myself. I should post a dick pic. They're usually amusing.


lol at the first like...

Every time I see the title "pix that make you lol" I think to myself. I should post a dick pic. They're usually amusing.







(May the "bush" be with you)
Nugachino, Yesterday at 11:55 AM Report
#31100 Like Reply
Bareback likes this.


----------



## herbose (Aug 11, 2017)

The Perfect Storm


----------



## herbose (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## dux (Aug 11, 2017)

I wouldn't need the banana peel, I'd stumble over my own feet..


----------



## herbose (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## Nugachino (Aug 11, 2017)

herbose said:


>


Looks like a half cooked potato to me.


----------



## dstroy (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## Nugachino (Aug 11, 2017)

dstroy said:


> View attachment 3993532


This is a good metaphor for male ego's. Don't stroke it. Shit only gets you into a sticky situation.


----------



## dstroy (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 12, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> yea girls love being hit, try it


I guess guys with small dicks have to compensate somehow. Blaming their 'shortcomings' on the opposite sex is a 'short' sighted way imo.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 12, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> HER ASS?


Who doesn't like a good piece of ass? The bigger the piece, the better! 

Hell, I prefer the whole ass... (Yep, that's an inverse softball... batter up!)


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 14, 2017)

dstroy said:


> View attachment 3994865


Just got back from the vet? 
I bet dragons can cauterize wounds, no problem-O.


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## neosapien (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## Heil Tweetler (Aug 14, 2017)

*Meal Team Six...aka the Cracker Barrels

 *


----------



## dstroy (Aug 14, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> *Meal Team Six...aka the Cracker Barrels
> 
> View attachment 3995108 *


Lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 14, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> *Meal Team Six...aka the Cracker Barrels
> 
> View attachment 3995108 *


They don't look like stable people to me.

Thank god they're carrying semi-automatic rifles -- in a crowd full of people that they hate with a passion.
What could go wrong???


----------



## dstroy (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2017)

dstroy said:


> View attachment 3995251
> View attachment 3995252


please stop posting images like that! I'm sitting here calculating torque loss for every bend! It's just killing my OCD.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 15, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> please stop posting images like that! I'm sitting here calculating torque loss for every bend! It's just killing my OCD.


As a plumber.. that hose clamp is fucking funny.. because I've definitely thought that same joke while putting them on


----------



## srh88 (Aug 15, 2017)

srh88 said:


> As a plumber.. that hose clamp is fucking funny.. because I've definitely thought that same joke while putting them on


Gotta keep my hose in line


----------



## dstroy (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## Leothwyn (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## Leothwyn (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## Leothwyn (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 17, 2017)

ANC said:


>


+rep


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## torontoke (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## Heil Tweetler (Aug 18, 2017)

It's The Weeping Nazi


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 19, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> It's The Weeping Nazi


Fucking pussies!


----------



## greg nr (Aug 19, 2017)

Hmmmm, "What options do we have left... If someone would inform me...."

I can think of a few.  

Whiny bitches. Just like the rest of the gop, especially those in congress.


----------



## dstroy (Aug 19, 2017)

Found this gem

https://i.imgur.com/QvNKNgz.gifv

@_gresh_


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 20, 2017)

Hey @cannabineer. I found your Aussie cousin
 the sulfur crested pony. Such wonderful creatures.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Hey @cannabineer. I found your Aussie cousin
> View attachment 3997695 the sulfur crested pony. Such wonderful creatures.


Truly a magnificent beast ... however it does not give a Fuck

~edit~ majestic, smh


----------



## srh88 (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## SoOLED (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## neosapien (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## roseypeach (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Aug 22, 2017)

the fuckin spicy boys, I can't stop laughing at it


----------



## macsnax (Aug 22, 2017)

dstroy said:


> View attachment 3998634View attachment 3998635
> 
> the fuckin spicy boys, I can't stop laughing at it


Better look out for those kids all hopped up on marjoram!


----------



## greg nr (Aug 22, 2017)

macsnax said:


> Better look out for those kids all hopped up on marjoram!


All they have to do is put in a toaster oven and hey will DIE!!!!! Oh, the humanities!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 22, 2017)

macsnax said:


> Better look out for those kids all hopped up on marjoram!


Marjoram is a gateway herb.


----------



## dstroy (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## neosapien (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## neosapien (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Aug 24, 2017)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 3999743


----------



## neosapien (Aug 24, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


Lol, I almost don't want to say it but that almost looks like a slightly younger ursus maritimus we know.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 24, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Lol, I almost don't want to say it but that almost looks like a slightly younger ursus maritimus we know.


hahahahaha


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 24, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Lol, I almost don't want to say it but that almost looks like a slightly younger ursus maritimus we know.


Nah, he has teh swarthy, @Hookabelly 

Nice gourds though


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 24, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


Dude!
I heard your sister caught '_*gummy stem blight*'_ from that fucker!
Then she gave it to the entire Purdue squash team.

Squish squash
drip
drip
<repeat>


----------



## dstroy (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## macsnax (Aug 25, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


The bear playing the piano just happened this spring near me.


----------



## dstroy (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 27, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Nah, he has teh *swarthy*, @Hookabelly
> 
> Nice gourds though


LOL mold release by any other name


----------



## ANC (Aug 27, 2017)

Come on dude, birth defects are not funny.
You are better than this.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Aug 27, 2017)

looks like a black Kramer.


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 28, 2017)

Its gotta be funny to someone. Otherwise it wouldn't be on the net.


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Aug 28, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> View attachment 4001302


Bigly, believe me.. if only his inauguration was that packed


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 28, 2017)

ANC said:


> Come on dude, birth defects are not funny.
> *You are better than this.*


He's really not. 

Took him 2 months to figure a lawnmower out. 

Grows shit weed. 

Sock apologist. 

I rest my case. TNT court is adjourned.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 28, 2017)

Lol. Who thought this would be a good idea?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 29, 2017)

dstroy said:


> View attachment 4001121
> View attachment 4001122
> View attachment 4001123
> View attachment 4001124
> ...


Wtf


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 29, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4001451


Adding that one to my collection.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## Nugachino (Aug 29, 2017)

Apologies for being an asshole the other day. Don't know why I posted that shit. Roast away. I deserve it.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 29, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Apologies for being an asshole the other day. Don't know why I posted that shit. Roast away. I deserve it.


You deserve it x2.


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 29, 2017)

I know...


----------



## dux (Aug 29, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol. Who thought this would be a good idea?



Holy shit! There's a lot going on in those clips.good stuff


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 29, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Apologies for being an asshole the other day. Don't know why I posted that shit. Roast away. I deserve it.


I missed it...


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 29, 2017)

You didn't miss anything @Chunky Stool .
Just me being an insensitive prick.


----------



## dstroy (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Indagrow (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## SoOLED (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 1, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4003558


Lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 1, 2017)

@Indacouch


----------



## ANC (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 2, 2017)

The same thing happens to me w/ GG4. This guy was caught in a glue trap too.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Sep 2, 2017)

clamp your hams


----------



## ANC (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 4, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4004074


The past, the present and the future walk into a bar. It was tense.


----------



## dstroy (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Nugachino (Sep 7, 2017)

dstroy said:


> View attachment 4006497


I should link my mother to that one. She likes to watch money fly out the window.


----------



## dstroy (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 7, 2017)

until you see the blue lights in your rear view mirror.


cof


----------



## dstroy (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 8, 2017)

dstroy said:


> View attachment 4007223


Real men order cum on the side. 

Just sayin...


----------



## dstroy (Sep 8, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Real men order cum on the side.
> 
> Just sayin...


I order mine with xxxtra cu cum. ber


----------



## dstroy (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 9, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4007640


It's gonna be a huge crowd (of dead fish)


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## SoOLED (Sep 11, 2017)

dstroy said:


> View attachment 4005453
> View attachment 4005454



who is this bitch, is there more to this.


----------



## dstroy (Sep 11, 2017)

SoOLED said:


> who is this bitch, is there more to this.


lol not that I've found


----------



## srh88 (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## elkamino (Sep 11, 2017)

SoOLED said:


> who is this bitch, is there more to this.





dstroy said:


> lol not that I've found


----------



## calliandra (Sep 11, 2017)

elkamino said:


>


lmao elcamino it's even better that way, thanks


----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 12, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> View attachment 4009063


That aint right.


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 12, 2017)

Would you like some Mc Diabetus?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 12, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> View attachment 4009063


goddamnit, I'm going to think of that every time I make steak salad now.

I usually use McDonalds fries cause it's only a couple miles away and I don't have to get the fryer dirty.


----------



## dstroy (Sep 12, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> View attachment 4009063


Mmm look at dem tiddies


----------



## dux (Sep 12, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> View attachment 4009063


Wow..


----------



## dstroy (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 12, 2017)

dstroy said:


> View attachment 4009143


AKAT-47


----------



## ANC (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 12, 2017)

ANC said:


>


Soo bad -- and hilarious!


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## neosapien (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Sep 13, 2017)

http://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/News/girls-on-top-billboard-misinterpreted-health-department-20170913


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## lokie (Sep 14, 2017)

I await the full moon.


----------



## dstroy (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Bareback (Sep 15, 2017)

dstroy said:


> View attachment 4010720


My that is a little messed up.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Kcbscrogger (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Sep 15, 2017)

Bareback said:


> My that is a little messed up.


Lol the best part was, "I thought I'd get my money's worth, so we did some hand stuff"


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 15, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4010933


Thank you. I'm still lol.


cof


----------



## Leothwyn (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## dux (Sep 16, 2017)

Should this be in the just dogs thread?


----------



## Sortastupid (Sep 16, 2017)

I'm still laughing at the guy who ordered a TV.
He said they did hand stuff.
I wonder how it ended. Oh well


----------



## srh88 (Sep 17, 2017)

Sortastupid said:


> I'm still laughing at the guy who ordered a TV.
> He said they did hand stuff.
> I wonder how it ended. Oh well


fuck off mabe


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## Kcbscrogger (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## Nugachino (Sep 17, 2017)

dstroy said:


> View attachment 4012185


I may be an unfit lard ass. But that box of salad looks good. Dip better not be fkn hummus though.


----------



## dux (Sep 17, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> I may be an unfit lard ass. But that box of salad looks good. Dip better not be fkn hummus though.


I bet it's dill dip!


----------



## ANC (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 18, 2017)

dstroy said:


> View attachment 4012809


Todd Dammit!!!


----------



## dstroy (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## neosapien (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 19, 2017)

dstroy said:


>


WTF???


----------



## dstroy (Sep 19, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> WTF???


Mario like you've never seen him before. 




I giggle at some weird shit.


----------



## dstroy (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## dux (Sep 20, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4013322



That's hilarious!


----------



## dstroy (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## dux (Sep 22, 2017)

ANC said:


>



Looks like an anti-gun convention...


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Sep 22, 2017)

dux said:


> Looks like an anti-gun convention...


*Looks like Meal Team Six aka The Cracker Barrels 

 *


----------



## ANC (Sep 22, 2017)

dux said:


> Looks like an anti-gun convention...


That or someone poking sheep with a stick


----------



## greg nr (Sep 22, 2017)

ANC said:


> That or someone poking sheep with a stick


Nahh, it's a meeting of the North American Man Sheep Love Association (NAMSLA).


----------



## dstroy (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 22, 2017)

greg nr said:


> Nahh, it's a meeting of the North American Man Sheep Love Association (NAMSLA).


----------



## dstroy (Sep 22, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4014626


lol


----------



## Leothwyn (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 22, 2017)

Leothwyn said:


>


because once I've quoted something to watch an × I can't unquote it....


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 22, 2017)

P.s. cat vids lulz


----------



## Leothwyn (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2017)

^^^owie no lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 22, 2017)

Leothwyn said:


>


you don't have to worry about anyone standing close to a woman with a ball and chain ever adding to the gene pool


cof


----------



## lokie (Sep 22, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> P.s. cat vids lulz


----------



## MarWan (Sep 22, 2017)

^^^^^ StonedFarmer?


----------



## dstroy (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Sep 23, 2017)

@420God

https://i.imgur.com/dY4TF8F.gifv

Spot me bro


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## Nugachino (Sep 23, 2017)

dstroy said:


> View attachment 4015171


Agreed. We've got Halloween and xmas shite already out round here. I get why there's Halloween stuff. But literally in the Isle right next to it is xmas baubles and wreaths...


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Sep 24, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4014997


Looks like Kermit the frog eating a pair of jeans.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## neosapien (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 25, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


That stamped trigger guard is a real turn-off


----------



## dstroy (Sep 25, 2017)

When you're getting shot at is the perfect time for cheese sandwiches


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## budman111 (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Sep 29, 2017)

Fuck a sobriety test, this will tell how fucked up you are.


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 29, 2017)

Downtowntillman said:


> Fuck a sobriety test, this will tell how fucked up you are.
> 
> View attachment 4018755


6 of 10? Damn, homie you got yourself a stalker lol #prisonlove


----------



## PetFlora (Sep 29, 2017)

would someone please re-post the cell phone alien attached to a face?

TY


----------



## Downtowntillman (Sep 29, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> 6 of 10? Damn, homie you got yourself a stalker lol #prisonlove



Different colors


----------



## dstroy (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## v.s one (Sep 30, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Come to tc .. If you need the password again let me know


Do you need a desk top for that? I tried it on my phone I couldn't get it working.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 30, 2017)

v.s one said:


> Do you need a desk top for that? I tried it on my phone I couldn't get it working.


There an app.. tiny chat.. better on a pc though


----------



## v.s one (Sep 30, 2017)

srh88 said:


> There an app.. tiny chat.. better on a pc though


Ok that's why you need an app. Ok cool bro I will get it going.


----------



## lokie (Sep 30, 2017)

*Is Hell Exothermic or Endothermic?*
As you study for exams, remember its not the quantity it's the quantity. And remember there is no substitute for pure unadulterated bull

Dr. Schambaugh, of the University of Oklahoma School of Chemical Engineering, Final Exam question for May of 1997. Dr. Schambaugh is known for asking questions such as, "why do airplanes fly?" on his final exams. His one and only final exam question in May 1997 for his Momentum, Heat and Mass Transfer II class was: "Is hell exothermic or endothermic? Support your answer with proof."

Most of the students wrote proofs of their beliefs using Boyle's Law or some variant. One student, however, wrote the following:

"First, We postulate that if souls exist, then they must have some mass. If they do, then a mole of souls can also have a mass. So, at what rate are souls moving into hell and at what rate are souls leaving? I think we can safely assume that once a soul gets to hell, it will not leave.

Therefore, no souls are leaving. As for souls entering hell, let's look at the different religions that exist in the world today. Some of these religions state that if you are not a member of their religion, then you will go to hell. Since there are more than one of these religions and people do not belong to more than one religion, we can project that all people and souls go to hell. With birth and death rates as they are, we can expect the number of souls in hell to increase exponentially.

Now, we look at the rate of change in volume in hell. Boyle's Law states that in order for the temperature and pressure in hell to stay the same, the ratio of the mass of souls and volume needs to stay constant. Two options exist:


If hell is expanding at a slower rate than the rate at which souls enter hell, then the temperature and pressure in hell will increase until all hell breaks loose.
If hell is expanding at a rate faster than the increase of souls in hell, then the temperature and pressure will drop until hell freezes over.
So which is it? If we accept the quote given to me by Theresa Manyan during Freshman year, "that it will be a cold night in hell before I sleep with you" and take into account the fact that I still have NOT succeeded in having sexual relations with her, then Option 2 cannot be true...Thus, hell is exothermic."

The student, Tim Graham, got the only A.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 30, 2017)

lokie said:


> *Is Hell Exothermic or Endothermic?*
> As you study for exams, remember its not the quantity it's the quantity. And remember there is no substitute for pure unadulterated bull
> 
> Dr. Schambaugh, of the University of Oklahoma School of Chemical Engineering, Final Exam question for May of 1997. Dr. Schambaugh is known for asking questions such as, "why do airplanes fly?" on his final exams. His one and only final exam question in May 1997 for his Momentum, Heat and Mass Transfer II class was: "Is hell exothermic or endothermic? Support your answer with proof."
> ...


 A thermodemonic _tour de force_


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 30, 2017)

lokie said:


> *Is Hell Exothermic or Endothermic?*
> As you study for exams, remember its not the quantity it's the quantity. And remember there is no substitute for pure unadulterated bull
> 
> Dr. Schambaugh, of the University of Oklahoma School of Chemical Engineering, Final Exam question for May of 1997. Dr. Schambaugh is known for asking questions such as, "why do airplanes fly?" on his final exams. His one and only final exam question in May 1997 for his Momentum, Heat and Mass Transfer II class was: "Is hell exothermic or endothermic? Support your answer with proof."
> ...


But did he get laid after that?


----------



## PCXV (Sep 30, 2017)

lokie said:


> *Is Hell Exothermic or Endothermic?*
> As you study for exams, remember its not the quantity it's the quantity. And remember there is no substitute for pure unadulterated bull
> 
> Dr. Schambaugh, of the University of Oklahoma School of Chemical Engineering, Final Exam question for May of 1997. Dr. Schambaugh is known for asking questions such as, "why do airplanes fly?" on his final exams. His one and only final exam question in May 1997 for his Momentum, Heat and Mass Transfer II class was: "Is hell exothermic or endothermic? Support your answer with proof."
> ...


Read this before, enjoy it every time.


----------



## dstroy (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## neosapien (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## Bareback (Oct 3, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> View attachment 4020755 View attachment 4020756 View attachment 4020757 View attachment 4020758 View attachment 4020759


Dude are you ok , have you bumped your head.



How the new house going ?


----------



## dstroy (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Oct 3, 2017)

dstroy said:


> View attachment 4020895


Hey man stealing my shit... look at my avatar


----------



## ANC (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Oct 3, 2017)

NinjaShamen said:


> Hey man stealing my shit... look at my avatar


yeah cause it's awesome. wonder what an alligator on shrooms would do


----------



## NinjaShamen (Oct 3, 2017)

dstroy said:


> yeah cause it's awesome. wonder what an alligator on shrooms would do


I wonder what a bison on shrooms would do


----------



## greg nr (Oct 3, 2017)

wonder what trump on shrooms would do......


----------



## srh88 (Oct 3, 2017)

greg nr said:


> wonder what trump on shrooms would do......


Nuke everything


----------



## dstroy (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Karah (Oct 8, 2017)

Ahem.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 8, 2017)

Karah said:


> Ahem. View attachment 4023451


Funny you mention that because I have an extra ticket to the aquarium.


----------



## ANC (Oct 8, 2017)

I have an aquarium in almost every room, which one you want to go to?


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 8, 2017)

Karah said:


> Ahem.


Kids, I've got camera gear, dive gear and a Ocean going Boat as well as saying, Thank You!


----------



## Bareback (Oct 8, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> Kids, I've got camera gear, dive gear and a Ocean going Boat as well as saying, Thank You!


I don't even have a ticket but that didn't keep from lying..... I mean trying.


----------



## Karah (Oct 8, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I don't even have a ticket but that didn't keep from lying..... I mean trying.


A for effort.


----------



## ANC (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 8, 2017)

ANC said:


>


where did you get a picture of my prom date?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 11, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Dude are you ok , have you bumped your head.
> 
> 
> 
> How the new house going ?


Been struggling no didnt bump my head almost broke my leg in the kitchen a couple days ago tho. House is fine.


----------



## ANC (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 11, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> View attachment 4025325 View attachment 4025326 View attachment 4025327 View attachment 4025328 View attachment 4025329 View attachment 4025330


Wow, I used to like you. 
Are you just another Trump Tard? 

#FuckTexas (in the butthole)


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 11, 2017)

Actualy its making fun of trump dont really care for that orange loompa or any politician for that matter derp.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 11, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Actualy its making fun of trump dont really care for that orange loompa or any politician for that matter derp.


derp


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 12, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> derp


----------



## ANC (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Heil Tweetler (Oct 13, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4025260


----------



## herbose (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## dux (Oct 13, 2017)

herbose said:


>



Fuck.exactly !!!!!


----------



## herbose (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 13, 2017)

herbose said:


>


looks like reporting by the lamestream media


cof


----------



## SoOLED (Oct 13, 2017)

BD? (before dutch)


----------



## herbose (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## Heil Tweetler (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 13, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> looks like reporting by the lamestream media
> 
> 
> cof


looks more like a Trump press briefing


----------



## herbose (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## budman111 (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## v.s one (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## v.s one (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## ttystikk (Oct 15, 2017)

herbose said:


>


This is sooooo wrong! -Lefty


----------



## herbose (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## ttystikk (Oct 15, 2017)

herbose said:


>


This explains everything.


----------



## herbose (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Oct 16, 2017)

herbose said:


>


u lol at some sadistic shit...


----------



## herbose (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 16, 2017)

herbose said:


>


On Canada?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 16, 2017)

To punish and enslave. Truer words were never spoken.


----------



## ANC (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## Heil Tweetler (Oct 17, 2017)

*"A Hollywood witchhunt? With young, hot, vulnerable witches?"*


----------



## herbose (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## Dr. Who (Oct 17, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> View attachment 4027995
> 
> To punish and enslave. Truer words were never spoken.









They say he drove it for a week before it was noticed.


----------



## herbose (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 18, 2017)

herbose said:


>


Bullwinkle has a micro penis.


----------



## herbose (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## ttystikk (Oct 18, 2017)

herbose said:


>


... And my favorite;

I wanna smoke a bowl, but I can't decide which strain I want.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 18, 2017)

herbose said:


>


True story:
BOTH, not just one but BOTH OF MY PARENTS WERE COLLEGE ENGLISH TEACHERS.

My childhood was a (grammatically correct) living hell.


----------



## herbose (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## Heil Tweetler (Oct 18, 2017)

folks, if thats not government interference i dont know what is.


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 19, 2017)

Ice scream.


----------



## herbose (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## ttystikk (Oct 19, 2017)

herbose said:


>


That's totally siiiiiiick, dude.


----------



## herbose (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 19, 2017)

Meanwhile in Japan.


----------



## herbose (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## ttystikk (Oct 19, 2017)

herbose said:


>


Jesusfuck, ain't this the goddamned truth!


----------



## herbose (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## PetFlora (Oct 21, 2017)

brings to mind Jesus Campos (security guard in Mandalay) . 200 rounds fired into hallway, he only gets ONE leg wound



herbose said:


>


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 21, 2017)

PetFlora said:


> brings to mind Jesus Campos (security guard in Mandalay) . 200 rounds fired into hallway, he only gets ONE leg wound


Reminds me of jackrabbit hunting in Utah with AKs & pistols. My kill ratio was ~2.3%.
We could slaughter them with shotguns, but that wasn't challenging enough. Sometimes I'd use my Ruger 10/22 with a satchel of 25-round mags. Saved a lot of money on ammo & hit WAY more running rabbits (less recoil). 

* - Jackrabbits are rats with ears. Nobody eats them and you don't even need a hunting license to shoot them. Overpopulation leads to disease and starvation.


----------



## lokie (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 22, 2017)

ANC said:


>


OMG! This cracked me up!


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 22, 2017)

ANC said:


>


1:53 was almost terrifying lol


----------



## ANC (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 22, 2017)

she needs a new source


cof


----------



## srh88 (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 23, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> she needs a new source
> 
> 
> cof


"Son, you know that's illegal...and dangerous! Give it all to me right now and I will dispose of it. If you don't I'll tell your father and you know how he feels about drugs!

Later:

Dad: Wow this is really good shit! Where didja get?
Mom: Heh heh. I know a guy!
Dad: Can you get any more?
Mom: Hmmm. Yeah I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Nugachino (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## lokie (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## cannetix Inc (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## neosapien (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Oct 27, 2017)

Salem, MA


----------



## ANC (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## kingtitan (Oct 27, 2017)

dstroy said:


> Salem, MA
> View attachment 4033570


I don't see a pool of blood in that parking lot


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## cannetix Inc (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## lokie (Oct 28, 2017)

Assume the position


----------



## dstroy (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## cannetix Inc (Oct 30, 2017)

dstroy said:


> View attachment 4035457


----------



## ANC (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## neosapien (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## Niblixdark (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## lokie (Nov 6, 2017)

There is supposed to be a fish in this meme


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 6, 2017)

herbose said:


>


"*male *syrup"???


----------



## lokie (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## Nugachino (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 7, 2017)

lokie said:


>


Would it be littering if they threw it back?


----------



## lokie (Nov 7, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Would it be littering if they threw it back?


Catch and release. You would just be putting it back where it came from.
I'm also pretty sure those are not covered by a license.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 7, 2017)

lokie said:


> Catch and release. You would just be putting it back where it came from.


Oh good. 
The elusive _mud bog penis fish_ is probably an endangered species.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 8, 2017)

lokie said:


> Catch and release. You would just be putting it back where it came from.
> I'm also pretty sure those are not covered by a license.


Maybe it's bait. 
Gonna catch me a cougar!


----------



## PetFlora (Nov 9, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Maybe it's bait.
> Gonna catch me a cougar!


Perfect gift for a trailer trash GF, all ready broken in EWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## 420God (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## neosapien (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Nov 10, 2017)

You can not make turducken without the turd.


----------



## lokie (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 10, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


>


WTF is that shit on the wall??? 
If it's spooge, that shit is high viscosity.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 10, 2017)

ANC said:


> You can not make turducken without the turd.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Bareback (Nov 14, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4043016


It's the thought that counts.


----------



## ANC (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 14, 2017)

my hero's..lol..


----------



## macsnax (Nov 14, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> my hero's..lol..View attachment 4043058


That's horrible, I hope this image leaves my mind soon.


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 14, 2017)

macsnax said:


> That's horrible, I hope this image leaves my mind soon.


sorry!! can't be unseen..lol


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 14, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> View attachment 4043098


If he's even slightly proportionate, that's a 2 foot dick


----------



## macsnax (Nov 14, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> If he's even slightly proportionate, that's a 2 foot dick


I didn't notice that the first time.


----------



## herbose (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Nugachino (Nov 14, 2017)

Not quite a "pix" but I lolled anyways...
https://m.youtube.com/watch?list=WL&v=tVj0ZTS4WF4


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Nov 16, 2017)

This is a real company.


----------



## herbose (Nov 16, 2017)

No pizza on pineapple...EVER!


----------



## herbose (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 18, 2017)

¡Caw!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 18, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> View attachment 4045116
> 
> ¡Caw!


I bet @tyler.durden would do her...


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 18, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I bet @tyler.durden would do her...


I'd hit it...


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 19, 2017)

Only two are keeping it within their race. 

Plus one sex monster badges.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## MarWan (Nov 19, 2017)

twin turbo ^^


----------



## ANC (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Nov 24, 2017)

I loled


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 28, 2017)

dstroy said:


> View attachment 4047525


I'm tempted to post that on facebook...


----------



## dstroy (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Nov 29, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


>


When I asked you to help sell my mattress I didn't mean to post it here


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## American Leg Spreader (Dec 1, 2017)

srh88 said:


> holy shit that shirt is from the greasy spoon a couple of miles up the road from me.


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Kcbscrogger (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## blake9999 (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## Nugachino (Dec 4, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4052972


So earth is just a big ol biscuit?


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 4, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> So earth is just a big ol biscuit?


According to the Ag funded education system..

Everyone knows Earth was simultaneously impacted by two giant asteroids (alpha and omega) at the north and south poles. We haven't been hit since. 
Any rise in temp. is due to yeast, a naturally occurring phenomenon needed for the baking process.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 4, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> According to the Ag funded education system..
> 
> Everyone knows Earth was simultaneously impacted by two giant asteroids (alpha and omega) at the north and south poles. We haven't been hit since.
> Any rise in temp. is due to yeast, a naturally occurring phenomenon needed for the baking process.


So humans are a yeast infection???


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## neosapien (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## lokie (Dec 10, 2017)

Merry Xmas


----------



## Drowning-Man (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Dec 10, 2017)

ANC said:


>


There you go!


----------



## herbose (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## macsnax (Dec 11, 2017)

I had this conversation with my wife last night, I was pretty high, but damn I was laughing my ass off.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 11, 2017)

herbose said:


>


Start writing....

*Ford F-150 spotted with self-driving tech*
 Fox News









(Chris Doane Automotive)

Ford has confirmed that it plans to introduce a self-driving, hybrid vehicle by 2021 that is being designed to deliver people and goods


cof


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## lokie (Dec 11, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


>


Nice shootin Tex.

I have put 3 in a bed before but had never seen it Robin Hood style before.

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## Nugachino (Dec 11, 2017)

ANC said:


>


"Move bitch, get out tha way!


----------



## 420God (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## lokie (Dec 13, 2017)

I miss one night down at the "What's happening now Inn" and they had live entertainment.
Fuck I miss all of the fun stuff. This adds new meaning to pocket pool.


----------



## ANC (Dec 13, 2017)

lokie said:


> I miss one night down at the "What's happening now Inn" and they had live entertainment.
> Fuck I miss all of the fun stuff. This adds new meaning to pocket pool.


That pose makes me want to slap her on the cunt for giggles.


----------



## ANC (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## Nugachino (Dec 14, 2017)

dstroy said:


>


@giglewigle did you lose something?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## giglewigle (Dec 14, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> @giglewigle did you lose something?


Lol therebut is


----------



## srh88 (Dec 14, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> Lol therebut is


Huh?


----------



## giglewigle (Dec 15, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Huh?


i ment there it is lol i only just woke up when i wrote that


----------



## Steve French (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## Steve French (Dec 15, 2017)

Why do you never work for me you bastard gifs


----------



## ANC (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## bellcore (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Dec 15, 2017)

I really should donate my lungs to some school. It will be a smoke-free population after that. Maybe my teeth too.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 15, 2017)

ANC said:


> I really should donate my lungs to some school. It will be a smoke-free population after that. Maybe my teeth too.


Kids would smoke your lungs for the resin.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 15, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Kids would smoke your lungs for the resin.


I thought that was sick for just a moment. Then I remember eating fungus off of cowshit.


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Dec 15, 2017)

One kid smoked hair.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 15, 2017)

ANC said:


> One kid smoked hair.


Pubic?


----------



## lokie (Dec 15, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Pubic?


there are weider things to ingest.

*Keith Richards tells of snorting his dad's ashes with cocaine*





Keith Richards performs at Twickenham with The Rolling Stones as part of their A Bigger Bang world tour. Photograph: Ian West/PA
Lee Glendinning

Wednesday 4 April 2007 04.28 EDTFirst published on Wednesday 4 April 2007 04.28 EDT


Keith Richards admits ingesting all manner of substances in his time. But none quite as bizarre as he reveals in his latest confession: he snorted his father's ashes.
In a wide-ranging interview published today, the 63-year-old veteran of tequila breakfasts and drug marathons described how he once sampled his father's ashes mixed with cocaine. "The strangest thing I've tried to snort? My father. I snorted my father," he told NME magazine.

"He was cremated and I couldn't resist grinding him up with a little bit of blow. My dad wouldn't have cared, he didn't give a shit. It went down pretty well, and I'm still alive."

https://www.theguardian.com/uk/2007/apr/04/drugsandalcohol.musicnews


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 15, 2017)

lokie said:


> there are weider things to ingest.
> 
> *Keith Richards tells of snorting his dad's ashes with cocaine*
> 
> ...


That ain't right.


----------



## ANC (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## Heil Tweetler (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 15, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> View attachment 4058561


interesting, even before he turned into a fat sack of shit, he still had that same smug, shitty look on his face. maybe having parents that can buy your way out of mandatory service gives you that look


----------



## Nugachino (Dec 15, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> interesting, even before he turned into a fat sack of shit, he still had that same smug, shitty look on his face. maybe having parents that can buy your way out of mandatory service gives you that look


Its probably a participation trophy. Due to him being unable to figure out what finger goes in what hole on the ball.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 15, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> View attachment 4058561


Mueller did serve in Vietnam, but that's not him in that photo.


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Dec 15, 2017)

pabloesqobar said:


> Mueller did serve in Vietnam, but that's not him in that photo.


Correct

Robert Mueller truly did serve in the Vietnam War, where his distinguished service as a Marine earned a Bronze Star, the Purple Heart and other decorations. A 2001 profile from _Time Magazine _reported that Mueller enlisted in the Marines in 1968 and served as the Commander of a rifle platoon of the 3rd Marine Division:

The contrast in character, courage, competency and gallantry could not be more stark.

Mueller would earn the Bronze Star, the Purple Heart and the Vietnamese Cross of Gallantry in his time in Vietnam. The citation for his Bronze Star said that during an attack on his rifle platoon, “2nd Lt. Mueller fearlessly moved from one position to another, directing the accurate counterfire of his men and shouting words of encouragement to them.”

Meanwhile ole bone spurs was laying the groundwork for his heinous exploits.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 15, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> View attachment 4058561


Making bowling great again?


----------



## greg nr (Dec 15, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> Meanwhile ole bone spurs was laying the groundwork for his heinous exploits.


Hey, he was at war with all those std's he kept forcing his way into contact with. Speaking of which, neurosyphillis would explain a lot about his behaviour. 

https://newrepublic.com/article/140702/medical-theory-donald-trumps-bizarre-behavior


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 15, 2017)

greg nr said:


> Hey, he was at war with all those std's he kept forcing his way into contact with.


Maybe he's got a purple penis...


----------



## srh88 (Dec 15, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> Correct
> 
> Robert Mueller truly did serve in the Vietnam War, where his distinguished service as a Marine earned a Bronze Star, the Purple Heart and other decorations. A 2001 profile from _Time Magazine _reported that Mueller enlisted in the Marines in 1968 and served as the Commander of a rifle platoon of the 3rd Marine Division:
> 
> ...





greg nr said:


> Hey, he was at war with all those std's he kept forcing his way into contact with. Speaking of which, neurosyphillis would explain a lot about his behaviour.
> 
> https://newrepublic.com/article/140702/medical-theory-donald-trumps-bizarre-behavior


I'm all for talking shit on trump but I don't think the tnt regulars like the political stuff over here


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Bareback (Dec 16, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4059047


That's so wrong........


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 16, 2017)

Bareback said:


> That's so wrong........


You laughed tho huh.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Dec 16, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> Mueller would earn the Bronze Star, the Purple Heart and the Vietnamese Cross of Gallantry in his time in Vietnam.


Fat ass Sean Hannity hates patriotic heroes (unless they're russian, apparently). Someday, that doughy jackoff will get what's coming to him.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 16, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> You laughed tho huh.


Ohh yeah


----------



## ANC (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Dec 16, 2017)

https://imgur.com/gallery/dQdm8Jj

Hahahhahahahaha


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## neosapien (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## Sativied (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## bellcore (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## herbose (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## Heil Tweetler (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 21, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4060990


LOL
I still haven't seen it. 
The last two were so disappointing, I don't mind waiting until the crowds are gone. 
Hell I got a private showing of Rogue 1 (it still sucked).


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 21, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> LOL
> I still haven't seen it.
> The last two were so disappointing, I don't mind waiting until the crowds are gone.
> Hell I got a private showing of Rogue 1 (it still sucked).


I can't honestly say I've seen any of them all the way through.


----------



## gully (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## gully (Dec 21, 2017)

ANC said:


>



Haha! Love it.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2017)

gully said:


> View attachment 4061600



but you don't like women.


----------



## gully (Dec 22, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> but you don't like women.


I don't see what my quote and reply has to do with women...


----------



## dstroy (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## 420God (Dec 22, 2017)

dstroy said:


> View attachment 4061762



I had to make one to plug my generator into my house.


----------



## greg nr (Dec 22, 2017)

420God said:


> I had to make one to plug my generator into my house.


Then you did it wrong.......

You should always use a transfer switch like a gentran.


----------



## 420God (Dec 22, 2017)

greg nr said:


> Then you did it wrong.......
> 
> You should always use a transfer switch like a gentran.


Hmm, I need one of those. Power doesn't go out often enough to care though.


----------



## ANC (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 22, 2017)

Oh my...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 22, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> but you don't like women.


Electronic counter-measures?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 22, 2017)

gully said:


> View attachment 4061600


Wait, you sound like someone I know, who might that be?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Electronic counter-measures?


I think so

http://www.crows.org/about/mission-a-history.html


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## lokie (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Dec 23, 2017)

[/QUOTE]
Dude must have a skinny cock. You ever actually tried to use one of those things? That circle isn't very big in diameter


----------



## neosapien (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## gully (Dec 24, 2017)

gully said:


> I don't see what my quote and reply has to do with women...


@cannabineer sorry i thought you were referring to the other post.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 25, 2017)

NinjaShamen said:


> Dude must have a skinny cock. You ever actually tried to use one of those things? That circle isn't very big in diameter


For either of those girls I'd make my cock fit in there


----------



## ANC (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## 420God (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 25, 2017)

gully said:


> @cannabineer sorry i thought you were referring to the other post.


Hi Abraham J. Supercro!


----------



## ANC (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 26, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Hi Abraham J. Supercro!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## Kcbscrogger (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## Bareback (Dec 28, 2017)

Taking a leak, checking for leaks.

Win win


----------



## dstroy (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Taking a leak, checking for leaks.
> 
> Win win


LOL guess he owns it now!


----------



## Bareback (Dec 30, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL guess he owns it now!


Yeah, he's so damn funny. My son has him out in the yard and is trying to potty train, so my says to his son " hey pee in the grass " ....." NO " ....." Pee in the grass you little booger" ...... "NO" ..... hmmm " pee on the car " ...... " Ok " 

The funniest part is everytime he pees on a tire he has to stick his pecker to the tire and sometimes to a couple of the tires.

Of course their teaching him to flush with every use , so when he uses his training potty, he goes over to the real toilet and flushes.


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 30, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Taking a leak, checking for leaks.
> 
> Win win


lol...


----------



## lokie (Jan 1, 2018)

Quick, hide the bong fool.

OK


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 2, 2018)

@HydroRed


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> @HydroRed


That is a lucious mane.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 2, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


>


 That would have been perfect had the dildo been blue-green. Cock-a-teal.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> @HydroRed


i'm jealous, how did HydroRed get his own lego guy?


----------



## ANC (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## HydroRed (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## dstroy (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 4, 2018)




----------



## eyelid (Jan 4, 2018)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 7, 2018)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4069527


Hey handsome...


----------



## srh88 (Jan 7, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Hey handsome...
> View attachment 4069641


----------



## thump easy (Jan 7, 2018)

ANC said:


>


You know she a ho looks like she knows she's been spoted


----------



## dstroy (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 8, 2018)

dstroy said:


> View attachment 4069914


i think i've eaten at that restaurant


----------



## Bareback (Jan 8, 2018)

dstroy said:


> View attachment 4069914


Howling!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 8, 2018)

dstroy said:


> View attachment 4069914


Meh, leave it. 
Might taste good...


----------



## Sortastupid (Jan 8, 2018)

That's a spicy meatball


----------



## ANC (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 8, 2018)

A little computer humor for ya...


----------



## neosapien (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 11, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4071325


OMG! LOL


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Bareback (Jan 12, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4071769


I hate it when that happens.


----------



## ANC (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 12, 2018)

ANC said:


>


can you send these guys to my place? can't get the tenants to park where i tell them to


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## WHATFG (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## dux (Jan 14, 2018)

Guess I'm not shaving my nuts...


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## Chilly willy 84 (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## greg nr (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 15, 2018)

greg nr said:


>


 
there, he didn't look enough like a cheeto


----------



## lokie (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 17, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4074490


Beggers can't be choosers.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 17, 2018)

i'd hit that, if you can't hit bottom with a midget chick, you ain't never hittin' bottom


----------



## dstroy (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 19, 2018)

Downtowntillman said:


> View attachment 4075511


----------



## 420God (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 19, 2018)

420God said:


> View attachment 4075858


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 20, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


>


----------



## ANC (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 20, 2018)

420God said:


> View attachment 4075858


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## giglewigle (Jan 21, 2018)

i made a meme


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## dstroy (Jan 22, 2018)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4076089


It's called HOUSEMEAT, JEEZ 

j/k kiss kiss


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 22, 2018)

I still haven't gotten over the bacon nipple...  


420God said:


> View attachment 4075858


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## davillains (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 23, 2018)

i wonder what they really were saying, AND thinking....bet it weren't the same thing, Tex


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 23, 2018)

davillains said:


> View attachment 4077537 View attachment 4077538 View attachment 4077540


i think you may have uncovered the origins of the shroud of turin


----------



## Chilly willy 84 (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## Chilly willy 84 (Jan 23, 2018)

GO EAGLES!!!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## dstroy (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2018)

dstroy said:


> View attachment 4078942 View attachment 4078943 View attachment 4078944


Ouch that was tough seeing that poor bird suffocate in hot chocolate shell.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 25, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Ouch that was tough seeing that poor bird suffocate in hot chocolate shell.


I've always wanted to do that...


----------



## 420God (Jan 25, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Ouch that was tough seeing that poor bird suffocate in hot chocolate shell.


Fake I think.





Edit: http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/events/chocolate-bird?full=1


----------



## Fubard (Jan 25, 2018)

Not a pic, as such, but I'm in tears at this one.

http://indianexpress.com/article/cities/hyderabad/video-hyderabad-student-selfie-bid-ends-in-horror-gets-hit-by-oncoming-train-5037578/







Bonus points for finding a link about a train in the "Indian Express".....


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2018)

It didn't look fake to me the posture before it moved in with those type of birds (mine do that), worse the gasping is exactly what you see when someone dies in cement or quicksand. Took me right back to my time at the coroner's office. Not going to look at anymore just moving on and getting my boy out to shred a few boxes and blinds.


----------



## ANC (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## Fubard (Jan 25, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> It didn't look fake to me the posture before it moved in with those type of birds (mine do that), worse the gasping is exactly what you see when someone dies in cement or quicksand. Took me right back to my time at the coroner's office. Not going to look at anymore just moving on and getting my boy out to shred a few boxes and blinds.


No fake, he was that stupid and was hit. Out of danger but I think he might be hurting for a while.


----------



## dstroy (Jan 25, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Ouch that was tough seeing that poor bird suffocate in hot chocolate shell.


Aww, I wouldn’t have posted it if I didn’t think it was a joke. I didn’t intend to offend.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 25, 2018)

to much??


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Aww, I wouldn’t have posted it if I didn’t think it was a joke. I didn’t intend to offend.


I know you didn't intend to offend and I know most of us smoke a shitload. It just channeled some ugly stuff for me. @420God cleared up no bird was injured it was all movie stuff. So don't worry about it, it's all good. Sometimes my demons like to take a walk.


----------



## 420God (Jan 25, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I know you didn't intend to offend and I know most of us smoke a shitload. It just channeled some ugly stuff for me. @420God cleared up no bird was injured it was all movie stuff. So don't worry about it, it's all good. Sometimes my demons like to take a walk.


You never know. People can be real dicks.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## lokie (Jan 25, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4079037


lol

My step daughter is so cold, I can imagine her saying 
" Somebody left the lid up", while never acknowledging that she 
likes to keep the thermostat at sub 0 temps.


----------



## Chilly willy 84 (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## Sortastupid (Jan 26, 2018)

An hour later and I finally get it


----------



## Chilly willy 84 (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 26, 2018)

mAbe..lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 26, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4079571


I just got a $2,000.00+ electric bill today, LOL


----------



## Bareback (Jan 26, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I just got a $2,000.00+ electric bill today, LOL


Holy shit


Did you leave the faucet running


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 26, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I just got a $2,000.00+ electric bill today, LOL


You should switch to LED.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> You should switch to LED.


LOL my lights had nothing to do with their fuckery


----------



## srh88 (Jan 26, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Holy shit
> 
> 
> Did you leave the faucet running


Lol those new 1,000,000 watt faucets are crazy


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 26, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL my lights had nothing to do with their fuckery


Sorry, bad joke. 
I hang out in the LED forums and there's always a debate raging over actual power savings vs increased PAR, heat, blah blah...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 26, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I just got a $2,000.00+ electric bill today, LOL


holy crap....

I'm not even gonna tell ya what mine was...you would freak...lol

have u thought about solar power?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sorry, bad joke.
> I hang out in the LED forums and there's always a debate raging over actual power savings vs increased PAR, heat, blah blah...





BudmanTX said:


> holy crap....
> 
> I'm not even gonna tell ya what mine was...you would freak...lol
> 
> have u thought about solar power?


LOL in the winter I heat my house with my lights.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 26, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4079570


I had that happen once back in the 80's , we were building a house by the river and from the roof we see a doe nosing through a lunch sack.


----------



## Sativied (Jan 27, 2018)

^^Ginger Jackman


----------



## Sativied (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Chilly willy 84 (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## neosapien (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Jan 29, 2018)

When you can fit all the dix in your mouth.






Global storming





Think this is harsh? Someday you will be wiped out.





after dix mint


----------



## Karah (Jan 29, 2018)

Ahem


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Smok3yMcChok3y (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Smok3yMcChok3y (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## greg nr (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Smok3yMcChok3y (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Smok3yMcChok3y (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 30, 2018)

Smok3yMcChok3y said:


> View attachment 4081610


That's hilarious! 
"Wanna lose 5 pounds in 5 seconds?"


----------



## Smok3yMcChok3y (Jan 30, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> That's hilarious!
> "Wanna lose 5 pounds in 5 seconds?"


Yea I feel like the editor in charge there must've been fired.


----------



## ANC (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Smok3yMcChok3y (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Smok3yMcChok3y (Jan 31, 2018)

ANC said:


>


"Ha, gotcha" that was a brilliant interview


----------



## ANC (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## Smok3yMcChok3y (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## blake9999 (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## blake9999 (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## blake9999 (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 5, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4084949


OH MY GOD!!!
I say that every time I go to Wal-Mart.


----------



## ANC (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 6, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> OH MY GOD!!!
> I say that every time I go to Wal-Mart.


i've said it many times too.....


----------



## Downtowntillman (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 6, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4085506


OMG!


----------



## lokie (Feb 6, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4085506


I call bs. Someone should provide me that link so that I may discern for myself if data overages are warranted or necessary. 

Just to be sure their provider is not 
actually trying to cheat them. 

Yeah that's it, a public service I would be willing to do for them.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 6, 2018)

lokie said:


> I call bs. Someone should provide me that link so that I may discern for myself if data overages are warranted or necessary.
> 
> Just to be sure their provider is not
> actually trying to cheat them.
> ...


LOL


----------



## srh88 (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Feb 7, 2018)

+


----------



## macsnax (Feb 7, 2018)

ANC said:


> +


That playground is cool. Our kids today a wimps.


----------



## ANC (Feb 7, 2018)

My maternal grandfather was born in 1902


----------



## ANC (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 8, 2018)

ANC said:


>


It looks like the transplanted hair from the back of his head to the top.
Obviously they didn't know when to quit...


----------



## ANC (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## blake9999 (Feb 10, 2018)

Video. not a Pic but still funny.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## Bareback (Feb 11, 2018)

ANC said:


>


My nephew married a prostitute from Louisiana ..... that's close right.


----------



## ANC (Feb 12, 2018)

What you did there, I saw it.


----------



## lokie (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Feb 13, 2018)

This must be Canada


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Feb 16, 2018)

The save water mascot....
Scarier than dying of thirst.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


>


The stab meme might be my favorite ever of all time.


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Feb 16, 2018)

ANC said:


> The save water mascot....
> Scarier than dying of thirst.


Jesus. Good luck with your new president!


----------



## ANC (Feb 16, 2018)

https://www.fin24.com/Tech/News/pics-ghoulish-savewater-mascot-makes-a-splash-20180216

Twitter response to the mascot is hilarious... a couple of good photoshops too.


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Feb 17, 2018)

@ANC your car made me think of this

Nash Metropolitan my neighbor had one and I wanted it. Instead I got a Ford Cortina, sigh, cheaper to work on and far more practical.



herbose said:


>


Herbose I worked at the every hospital in a horror movie LOL


----------



## herbose (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Feb 18, 2018)

herbose said:


>


Well, she did cut off his dick so I think they are just about even.


----------



## DrCannaPath (Feb 18, 2018)

ANC said:


> Well, she did cut off his dick so I think they are just about even.


Lmfao thats a good one 

Check out my current Organic Fruit Garden:
https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/945580/
and my previous Organic Run:
https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/930415/
and my previous QuadStrain grow  :
https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/916619/
and my previous TriStrain grow  :
https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/883569/


----------



## ANC (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Feb 19, 2018)

I have a feeling this last pic is going to become a meme or something.


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## neosapien (Feb 20, 2018)

ANC said:


> I have a feeling this last pic is going to become a meme or something.


----------



## herbose (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## SunnyJim (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## dux (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Feb 23, 2018)

mm


----------



## herbose (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## ebgood (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 25, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4095060


I don't know why, but this made me LOL!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 25, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I don't know why, but this made me LOL!


Yeah it's pretty funny.


----------



## herbose (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## neosapien (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## srh88 (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## dstroy (Feb 27, 2018)

Can’t unsee


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Mar 1, 2018)

High school principal?

"There time capsule??"

Hmmmm!


----------



## herbose (Mar 1, 2018)

Not funny but fascinating.


----------



## 420God (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## srh88 (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Mar 1, 2018)

Nothing but trouble posting pics.


----------



## ANC (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## dstroy (Mar 2, 2018)

herbose said:


>


Lol


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 2, 2018)

Ok bamboo bike is pretty bad ass.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## srh88 (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## dux (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## srh88 (Mar 3, 2018)

dux said:


> View attachment 4099353


Woodshop teacher


----------



## neosapien (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## srh88 (Mar 3, 2018)

dux said:


> View attachment 4099353


History teacher


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 3, 2018)

srh88 said:


> History teacher
> 
> View attachment 4099380


Shop teacher


----------



## ANC (Mar 3, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Woodshop teacherView attachment 4099372


Our woodshop teacher was pretty adept at throwing a desk cleaning brush across the room.

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxISEhUSEhIVFRUWFxUVFxUVFRUVFxUVFRUWFxUVFRUYHSggGBolHRUVITEhJSktLi4uFx8zODMtNygtLisBCgoKDg0OGhAQGi0lHiUvLS0tLS0rLS0rLy0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0rLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLf/AABEIAMIBAwMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAbAAACAwEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAACAwEEBQAGB//EAEAQAAIBAgQDBQYDBgUDBQAAAAECAAMRBBIhMQVBUSJhcYGhBhORscHwMkJSI2KS0eHxFDNygqIHQ2MVJDRTsv/EABoBAAMBAQEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAECAwAEBQb/xAAuEQACAgEEAgADBwUBAAAAAAAAAQIRAwQSITFBUSKR8AUTQmFxgbEyYqHR4RT/2gAMAwEAAhEDEQA/APCKkbRTT4/OGqRlJPmfnPMcj10iAsYqwwsMLJ2UBCyVXXyjAsILr8fpBZgcsLLCtrDyxWwoALOK6RoWFlmswsLJCw1W4hqkDZhYWdljgskLBYRQScUjgsIpNYCtkkZZYyTgsFhKldNPCx+BvJZJZZICDQeAjbuBa5E5IJWWMsgrBuCV8kUaWvlLZWKqDUeYjRYJCSkErLBSBljKQGhBEW6yyVgskZSFoqlYDrLNtIJSOmCikyxTLLjJEssZSEcSnkkRzDWdK7idGiqwkXfxhhZKDU/fITks6iQsYBJCwwIjY1HASQsMLCI28fpBZiAkkLGhZIWLYQQkkJGASQILMJprpGBIVJdPM/OOVZgoRlkhY3JOywGoErt9/e060Mjbxk2hBQsicFjcsHLAEUViqa6fEestlIlRv4/Qf1hABlkFY0iRaANCcsXUTbx+eks2g1Bp98tYyFZXZYBSWbStVxKA2LC/Tc/AQq30YErAKyUxdNtmHncfONIjcrsHD6KuWAyyw621Og75QxuOVBte+g5XPzPkI8U30K+FYwrEuszavvarBXslwSqm4vax0QXJNuvfL2FxNNwAjZrAdb+ffKuDirJRyKToArJjSk6C2NReCyVXUwwISrr5SFlSQsJVhAQ1ERsY5Vhumk4CG+3mPmIEZkKIQEMCSBAEgLCKw1EkrMYUg38foI0Cci6nyjAITIXOyxxWRlgCKI0hWhsukBqq/qHxEwUm3wTaBaDVxagb3NibDnblfYEwaOJVgCeyeh5a6Q06sOyXp/IYYAXU68hp1329I7LFVCFNyQBY6k2HL+sCEYJWdaU8Xxikl9b28h8Tv5XlU4rEVf8ALQqv6mug+JGYjwAlFil2+P1FeRdLk0qtRVF2IHjE4AtiXKUxZQQpcre5a+gGw5b9ZTocBF81WoznoCQPNvxN8Z6D2dK0qpogBUq6qLaCsg177sgBJ/8ADLYo491Pn+CGZ5Nlrgy+K8LxFN/dmwtoxfWxG4yro1xZrk7MJQTgiD8TVG/3soHcApGk9tx1/eM5Zwz2DDVVYBBlYZByOpvf8onnSIc9wlUeEHDP7yCvwYtTgNPdHqIeRDlv/wBXif8A0/ELtWQgfqQg277bzZxFZEsXYLc2FzH+0HC69KmjIA4qaZ1Oic/Eki9vAzY3klwaeyHPT/I89TwDtlZ6ts65hkCAstyBqSSNttDO/wAMMxWnplHbe5LEnUJnOo01PiJYq8AcEMc3aFgGJubnICg7iLWHTulilRyKoKhdNtNTzt1N7jre8tmi4cojhyb+JMxeK0UIpi4UEtmJ30HXW3MRfBuHGmWbMCrDs77XsD4aH4TXxNJb5WBBO6DRyP8AT+QcszW8DpGFfDwGwAFgB3ARXOoU+2FQ3ZNy6RWIkRxWdIWdFFsCEo18vrJAkjceckOEBGKJyw1EUY5RCcaSQIVoDEqJNoS7SQJgkoJNoSiGBMYSBr5D0JjVWcU1HeD9IwCZmQIWERGBYTKJqMZWJw1Z3NmUJbQXO/MsLa/ERQ4c5A/agHoEa3wz39Zeq4s5mSmhZgNTfKoJFwGO/MaDX60cXUdKRetVyKL9mgMpJ5KHbU37/jOiF+yqyuC5k0vyE4jDGiC1aqigC4v2GNhf8LMxI22E+p4T2VwhoKgpq9wM1W4zXI3Db+AGk+R8N4SFDYnELYEHLTJLEBhbtFtSxBtbvv3AsHxzFij/AIeniKgpWyhM1wF6Z7ZttNDadEZRTfkjmyZ9RtULVfrf7l/ib5Kq0qVQ1DkB0Fhe2oLEEX5+BWVV4bWLZqlW19LLqwGuzsNL6DRRK9IVVGjsoPeTp4HSBWL86jk8u0fpIv8AtpHRj0OWrk/ma2G4bSpnMqDN+pu038R1lphMbhNZ0e1TNkPNrkA+fWel4fgKle5ooXUfibQKO653Oo0EjLHNyrs55uGO02ijlguStnUgMhzrc2BZdcpPINqp7mM3uIex2LVuzUpZbE3sRltuSWNtrnymNWoYCgf/AHGJfEuPyUdVv3udB5CXx6Wadvg5cmqg1S5NI8Qo1QKqAk/sywZLEA2YqXy5rZiNBpqekz34FiWZiAtKlc2qOyi48WNrjYgX1Eo1fbNUKjD0adBdSHJJYn8ILVG0tcjbY2mfxNarufeuzvmbs0yGLdo3fMTlCk8zOrJspOXJyYlktqPBp18Pw/DAszmvU/d0G/N21trN/hfGlxWFNKnlpuSVpWNx2dSd9dmvaeIpcKfc5KfkazjwZ7KvkssYfhdNGzjNnuSXzEM1xY3y2Fj0tbSQyZ1tqPfgqtNJ+Sh7Te9V3phjU90QTUUHL2SHNiTa42teFgi9QZi7qCq3C2UsSO1dwM1udgRv3zSxFEFSp2taw006abTvdBRYbDSJ/wCiTgk+/ZSGmUXzyVaVBUFlUAd3M9T1M5hHkRbyCdnTVCbTpJkxrAWBJ5j7+9pIE48vH6GJ5GY0RixYjFiDBiNAgII0TBIp7CEBBp7ffWNWYwQh5ZAEZCYW66r4n5R6pzgONu4j1uI9afSGrBdA2EMpGZOdoyNtFbKgTu7z3zzXH8TTXFhSDUSl2lB7IeoygqW7hof7z1tv77DzbYfGeQ41gUfEM4fNfLfJYi6gj8Wx0t8JbFHnknOUbV9XyVa9dqzZqhza6KNFHgJv8M4LU0dwtFN81YhL/wClT2m8hI4VgQuudaY6j8X8W82aGL4dRIZqbYmpyLE2v4HeXjiXkvP7V2rbhjX19dsavDsPVNqFOviW5kfs6V+ZZ2GY89gJXx3A3UEuaVAfppi583bUzeHFsfVQ+6pph6IGpYWYA6fgAv8A8Z4njNQMxz1KlU9T2F+Gpt8JSW2PJxwWq1L2pt/x/oo4qnTBsrZz8bzS9lvaz/C+8X3TVMwA92hN7/qOUEjS2vcJ5zEjpp4Ta4BVzUsvNSR5HUH1t5SEs23lHRk+zZY4rezSxXtDxDEHtMKKWKn8OcqxFx2Ra5sNdPDeZlDhVJPy5iObdr4DYeQmkYszmnmlLtmhhhDpCcVSVrqwuGVlPS1x9Lyrw+k601FS2YAKTp2gnZVjbqBfzMuVTqvw/wCJ/lBaK5OqDtV2LMAxkEiIMJcaSHty17/KMYRNtB97G0ddC+RbRbRrRbQoDFGTOnQgHLDbbzHzi1MInT1ijD1jFiljUMQYbTjlMVTEbMEinz8TDEFDqfH6CMG8xhixqrFosu4TDtUbKu9r9NAQCfURkrA3XJWqqMp8j5KwJ9I+lqdPTmIeN9m3z2ZXfOtly6BGvbtd3Oet4PgEpUkBRVYKAwH6hofledSwcJs5HqfiaSMTB8LqP+Ww6n+U1KfsyCVDORc6myk26KpFumpvNSpxOnTG6gDrPO8W9uKNitMh7/mzBV77EnX/AG3MpGEUSlknIx+HcTfD40rXpBaIYoz1BmyLqVbMblSRbbTunluOuiVi1NiKVR292SrAtzOVbXK677bRv+JNeofcLVxda47XaIX/AFVag0H+1P8AVNjhHs3Uw1SniatQvXcunZLMKVxYIha5J1Iv/cvJ0hIxtnj1x4bmWHfpf78poYfiNQCynIOidk/xfiPxlHi/DWw1d6ZUizG2a4OU2K7/ALpWdRaRlJn0mh02BwUqTfzPoHsHigXam21RSpv1Ox+MwvaLB+7qMpGxtK/BMUUqKQdj8p6T2zUPlrDaolz4jf1F4/8AVj/Qpt+61VrqS/yv+Hg66xvs9Wy1Sh2cW811HpmkVRKWcowcbqQfgbyPao6dXi3QdHsXEW0fmDAEbEAg9x1EUwnKzwxNTSx6EfO31nVFsSOhPpCrjsnz9NfpDxI7XjY/EA/WN4F8lQwGEYwg2ihFmJA+Z+h/lGkxXXy+VvpGQj7AaLaMaKYwozFmdIJnRhQwYY5+EWsagijDkjFiaZ0HhGqYrGRYpGOvv92lX3gGpNoVMu/4Ft3t/KNHHKXQs8kY9scD2j4D6yDjF2F2PRRf12ia6UU1rVix/Sov6DQTsPxSpa2Gohf32A8iCdPhedC06XM2c71DlxBGnQwOIfVstFeZbe3nLGA4vgsFVUmsalRuwz37Kgkb35AgTxXFeJ9orUrPXqAEmnTYhVA3zPyA7gLd0wTjWYZmAVLiyINXPIX3bxJJnRCEa+FHPklL8TPsnE/bqipy0y1QqQSaYuovoLtsASbX75j1eL8QxF/cKtJWJuzk7bXBIN/IeY55/sdw96C53GRqjKxRSR2VIZFqAfjINyM17XnocCSBboWF/BiPpJSypfDEpDB+KRlr7HVq4JxWLZgNcqqB5DPmH/ETfwPsPg0tmpGqf/K5YfwXy+ku4ffwtNvB2BvvqD57WjRk2aUVHwRRwiUwVUKqqLnKLKO5VHSUPaN1VUdQt0qU3B5kZWuOupUfCb9IrZTve+++/P1mD7V4HMlRwx092cp2ILEDwtc/GUmqi6JQdyVnj/8AqhgGJp4nIwuDTdiLdpTddO8F/wCATxFEz7B7X5sRh3pqLg0kqA3XVgMwVbnS4FtNdZ8bpnWSyLk9z7Jy2nBmrhX1E9d7/wB7hfdnUqcw8Da4++s8RRaek4DidbGLjdOj1dRC0peuTDxCWJmfiBNnidOzG0y6widMu3cTe9n6uaiBuUJXyGq+ht5S4Z572exGWoUOzj/kuo9M09FITVM8DNDZNoW63BH30+onVzfKeqqfS30hE+o1Hgb/AEvFP+FfMfA/1g8EPIloDc4ZMBooRBgN+LxB9CD9YbQG3Hn6g/W0aPYshTRbRjxTmFGYsyYJMmMKGpjFMSDGKYrHG09rRj1QoLHlFr9T84nAVVrYn3RIy0+0b7FgCSCdo2PHvnRPJk2Rsvplpp76tqzfgp93U/esS3v6urN7pOSLv8OX3pE/4n3lX3hGYC4CjdbHcL+by17jCx/EsgUIpqO+iqOvf0+9rG3TklKL2wRz4oxknObsY1GhQHvHtYX7Tm5vysOunISoauIxmiXoUP1/9yoP3RyHf89pOF4QzMKuKb3j30Qf5aDoB+Y/eu816rNYqhs1jra+XpIbkn7fvwdCTa9L0eI4m6LekiFKKtYj/uV6in8x3Ivaw5b9APSezPAipFeuB7z8icqQ5f7vl4y6nC6IZXKZnTZmJJv1JO58dpp0jGnntbY/uLDBUt0v2LJbSWKD2LAfqJ/iAP1lYWtGo4Dt35T15W+kkmVZrYOuQRNJMVYd17+X3eYgrDa0s0a1+ev3/KWjKiUo2b9KtoGVgddr8jofOZftCXqI63Nvd5jbqv8Af42hUKp201tp984OLQNof0sDt4j5Sjlaoko07LPDcho0sqJnCKpa172ABNgDcm1+e8+S+0uAOHxVSnsA1xbbK3aUC/RWUeN59N9nuI0hRXOgY6/PSeS/6lBXanWUW/EjW1vbtJ6F/SFtOP5l9JJ48yfg8rSaa3CsTkcG9v5TFotLlJpLpn1SSlE3eKLmGYffdPP1BNcV8ygHbS9vWZlZdYZcgxxpUUVqFHVhyIPwM9erAi42Oo855Gus3+DYgNSUc17J8tvS0llXCZ5mtx01I0M3ToR8RaIJ0tbZj6gH6ww2sWW0I03B9CJJdHnPsWYBMkmATAYBoqqdu4j79YbxNbYxo9ivoh4ljGuYljGSNYBM6dadCAK85m0gKZWxlYgHYADc8u+FRtmbpA1uMLTYodTa/UAnYHu0+U0qjU6dAZGBq1FzO4scqt+UzwWJxIclxcX677WF4ODDM4UXu2ml+ndPQhiUFZ5k8rm6PXjFZilit2ZUGa6hdbAnoLaz0GMolKoDmmWXICVF3GdamjPuR2V0N9+XPCq4IFEDAB1AuwFze1rX5iKwtZgemq3HLsm4k9++LSKrG8ck2elqvpYb3FvC+pPdtGU1t9T1Mq0qo1vud/oPCXEfScDXg717DUximBlkExBxwaWEqdq/7i8+YuJUVoyme0PBvS0aIGXyba9Y2jUlJ6vLlDV9I4rRprirC0h8Xcjxv6TNWp1M4tG3MXah/D7AEaWVmA56C1oPtDQFWg6nVsuZQCN1sQN9L7ecrUahuw77/G8YHtMpUaj59RaXKbStxKkKdZ12AOngdVt1FiB5Q6TyrR9Dpcu+CZp0akXWldMUF1NrDlqb/DaBjMdUYZhTdhyKU3ZfHsKR6wbbGnqYQfxOvr0LrnnfS33czU4DQZVZzpmtYdwvr6xHCMAT+0qqf3VYWt3leXgZskyOSX4UebqdQp/DHonNFZtT3gejf1ksYt21HgR8j9JNHDIhjAJkkxbGYxDmLbUGExi3OkZIDFg6DwEBp1Pa3S/zMFzHa5FXQF50EzoxglMxfanGZUFMfiffuUfzNh8ZrZxPE47Fe9qs/I6L3KNB/PzltPj3Sv0c+pybY17Fqs9B7MYU/wCYRpcgHw3++6YKgsQq7kgDxM99g6ApoqDZQB49T8ZfUzqNezn0uPdK/Q3NKj0gH0AuxFj37WPdreWIvEqSptuNf7TjxvbI7ckbiWcFUuATzmkjzDwGK94uY6E3NtuZsQOk1kbSJkjTY2N3FFoVZwqSsGkhpMoW1qxgq6g+PqJns0CriLawpAbNUVIwPpvM7D4i4lhWm6DZYDyTVlctOzzWYZSq9pu+x9IbHrKebtdNP6w/eXmbAheN4fSq294tyNAQWUgdLqQZlr7NqGuarFP02Gbwz9PK82AZzOIynJKgrjoVRwNJdVpre25AJ+J1lkvpEZoAeI232YYWgFoBaCXgMEzQC2o8foYJaJxDWF/D5wrsDGsYpmnM8UzTUYlmgs0EmAzRgA0jpIYxdN9x9/ekhzKNcix6OJnRJadDRjN4/i8lIgbv2R4fm9PnPLUzHY6qXqMWJ3IHcAbWg1qFgDcG/Tl4z0cUNkaPLzZN8rNr2Xwt2NU7LoviQbny+s9UGmbgEVaaBdrAjz5+sugzgzS3Ss9HDDZGh4kxStDBkSxNHDfiVeWaogHheqgHgM4/0sOcs0n03iUqEbEjvGh8jIRrG3p5WjSlaEjHayzmk5olWkkxBxheIrm8kmKcwoVl/DAACWUqWmfTfSMzwBRdDXkFpVWrINWKEc7ar5/KHmlYvt3GEzwsw4mCWis8hngCMzzi8TmnZrmw+EwBheAzSKtNltmUi+1wRfwnDDVCcopuTa9gpJte17AbQ0awS0XVOhhmi9gcrWJyg2Ni36R36HSIc2uD4EfOFIFhM0AvAoXchVF2JsANzBU3IA1J0A632AjUCwy0AtBqaEg7jQjoRvAzw0AFW1P3sf6wWeKdu18fl/SQzSlCpklpESXnTUaylisBTqakWPUaHz6xVPgyX1ZiOmgllXjFeW3SS4ZLZBu2i6raacvpHh5nh45HkWiyZbVoeaVQ8MPEoey0rwlb5SsGkl9R5wUZlvNJzSsHkh4KMPvIMVnkipNRh4hZogVZ3vJqAPDTi0TmnB4KCMd9Ixnld30PgZwqaQ1wC+SwHkFojPOzwUEbmj6FRAGzZr2sAptod9eXLyJHOUWeNwjpnGf8PO3gbesKXIGagQFhUvyzqrXW+U6kdwsTYdNNNZCcRpXYdtFNPIGUZm0amVsMw/8Ar685RqY3XLclQSc35g2nbXpsOztYfA8PjKSk5lzAlCbICCQGzWzaoLlTpvltYA2FBKNKrx8a5SwOWoAWAJz5U91UJ/XcOb8ixkJjMGArW7ZVQQaWZUfKgDWOhClWJA/Fn5zPw+NoZyzoLD3ZUBTa4BNQaHmSbX025C06viMGVbKjBjfLfNocun5rb/XTnGVi0i9T43SQ0guXIHJqkUgmYgUrOoA7N2V9B1OgvGpxSgiq+ayM7t7laSnQU6SojHTLkbUEb2vvMMYzD/s+ySBTyVOyB2tDmFiLtq2vhHjFYIPcIcoA/Wbk3Dfm6Wt3330jWxaRqYri2FYDKyK4vkd6JbLf3ZfOmWxY2fa++9yTKPEOK4apQFMAqRkFhTAy5T2mXtaBhfS5Nz3XlbD4rB9lihDAqbdsjTcWzG435725XtXXE4POWKEJlUZTctmuc1u0OWXX01h5YOF7L78Sw2c3amRcFbYUHLSDH9iQd3IsM1tLHta6IxfGqDKyCmiqVYaUkv8A/GGRc9s1xWBN/pKdPGYLLmdNb6que40O12N11O1vy7mVcRjcJkYKpvlfKcrg5iFyZjn3FtdLXJt30SZPdGzOLzpSOKnQbGH7yIaGMUzp0zGQ1I2lsPCdOk5dFF2OWMnTohQlZN9R5zp0UIwSZ06AIQhTp0xiBzkiTOgASJzbzp0xkQ30MinsPATp0PgHkKROnQBBMidOhMQ0GROmCCYqpt8PnOnR0IwV5/fIQZM6N5FKtZj1lep9+s6dLROfJ2VCdvvmYyjt99J06UfRLyJqbmdOnQCn/9k=






Science teachers...


----------



## lokie (Mar 3, 2018)

For the home economics teacher.


----------



## jacksmuff (Mar 3, 2018)

sex ed


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## ebgood (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Mar 5, 2018)

Ahh the ole Minnesota Willie Warmer


----------



## ANC (Mar 5, 2018)

No man, that is to blow the sweat out of your arse crack.


----------



## NinjaShamen (Mar 5, 2018)

ANC said:


> No man, that is to blow the sweat out of your arse crack.


His arms are almost as big as her eyebrows


----------



## blake9999 (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Mar 5, 2018)

NinjaShamen said:


> His arms are almost as big as her eyebrows


I wanna see if the curtains match the drape if you know what I mean.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 5, 2018)

ANC said:


> I wanna see if the curtains match the drape if you know what I mean.


would look like you surprised Borat


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Mar 6, 2018)

ANC said:


> No man, that is to blow the sweat out of your arse crack.


I watched this really weird documentary on .etflix about a woman who liked to dress and act like a horse and carry around a cart. it was so strange. Horse bit and all


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 6, 2018)

i do all kinds of leather work, and i've had a woman approach me about making her a harness....for her. i tried to be professional about it, but she must have seen the glint in my eye, she never came back....


----------



## Bareback (Mar 6, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i do all kinds of leather work, and i've had a woman approach me about making her a harness....for her. i tried to be professional about it, but she must have seen the glint in my eye, she never came back....


Hahaha, I was approached by a co-worker and asked to build some mid-evil torture devices. He showed me some pics and I said yeah no problem, as I was delivering and setting up the rack , he gets his ol' lady in there to make sure it fit .

I stayed to watch part of the first show but I can't unsee that shit now. Why in the hell people want to do that I can't understand.


----------



## ANC (Mar 6, 2018)

Dang! That's Gansta


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 6, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Hahaha, I was approached by a co-worker and asked to build some mid-evil torture devices. He showed me some pics and I said yeah no problem, as I was delivering and setting up the rack , he gets his ol' lady in there to make sure it fit .
> 
> I stayed to watch part of the first show but I can't unsee that shit now. Why in the hell people want to do that I can't understand.


dude, people do so much weird shit...go to xhamster.com and just look at all the categories.....must be over 1000 variations on all kinds of perversities.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 6, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> dude, people do so much weird shit...go to xhamster.com and just look at all the categories.....must be over 1000 variations on all kinds of perversities.


Ok, but with one eye closed and the other half covered.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 6, 2018)

i don't want to traumatize you, just trying to illustrate a point


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Ok, but with one eye closed and the other half covered.


----------



## bellcore (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## neosapien (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## neosapien (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## srh88 (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## 420God (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Mar 10, 2018)

Good lord woman, an 1840 penny is probably worth a fortune and you must have a thousand of them there!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 10, 2018)

Trump before the makeup people get to him


----------



## bellcore (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## neosapien (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


>


that's fucking hilarious


----------



## ANC (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 12, 2018)

ANC said:


>


I was just telling my girlfriend this the other day. I was using it to compare how insane it is that there are billionaires out there. How truly crazy the difference between a million and a billion is.


----------



## ANC (Mar 12, 2018)

You need to earn $86400 per day for 31 years to make a billion.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 12, 2018)

ANC said:


> You need to earn $86400 per day for 31 years to make a billion.


So..... you tellin me I'm not gonna be a billionaire anytime soon? Way to be a party pooper....


----------



## srh88 (Mar 12, 2018)

ANC said:


> You need to earn $86400 per day for 31 years to make a billion.


I got a long way to go


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 12, 2018)

ANC said:


> You need to earn $86400 per day for 31 years to make a billion.


Kinda makes a trillion sound theoretical.

Until recently...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## neosapien (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## dux (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 14, 2018)

I lost it at, 'Who are you?'


----------



## ANC (Mar 14, 2018)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 4105042


That first picture did not include any space for all the lyrics to Bohemian Rapsody.


----------



## herbose (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Sortastupid (Mar 15, 2018)

That dog wearing boxing gloves is just way funny


----------



## herbose (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 15, 2018)

herbose said:


>


finally, i found what i want as a tomb stone...not sure what i'd like an an epitaph, though ...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 15, 2018)

maybe an audio recording of this on a loop? just to lighten the mood at the graveyard


----------



## herbose (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## neosapien (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Mar 17, 2018)

I saw this in a minivan taxi.


----------



## herbose (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Mar 18, 2018)

herbose said:


>


lol roflcopter


----------



## pabloesqobar (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Mar 18, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> View attachment 4107929


It's the socialization that gets me! I'm here to get my god damn __________ Not to hang out with the store personnel!


----------



## lokie (Mar 18, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> It's the socialization that gets me! I'm here to get my god damn __________ Not to hang out with the store personnel!


If I had a dime for each time I've wanted to say






I would own those businesses and hire competent employees.


----------



## herbose (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## neosapien (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 19, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


>


i've actually done that, scared the crap out of my grandson.....


----------



## srh88 (Mar 19, 2018)

I don't know if I'm sure or not rollitup


----------



## Downtowntillman (Mar 20, 2018)

srh88 said:


> I don't know if I'm sure or not rollitupView attachment 4108469



I've gotten the same message before! I literally went back and reread the post! I was sure but I do appreciate the option!


----------



## Downtowntillman (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## curious old fart (Mar 21, 2018)

Downtowntillman said:


> View attachment 4109501


looks like a hardwood to me...


cof


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2018)

Downtowntillman said:


> View attachment 4109501


gotta hook these two up 
[URL="https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-daily-nugg.958512/page-65#post-14143025"]The Daily Nugg,[/URL]


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2018)

maybe 
 
plus 

equals


----------



## Downtowntillman (Mar 21, 2018)

Now we know what gave this one hardwood...


----------



## neosapien (Mar 21, 2018)

Downtowntillman said:


> View attachment 4109501


Alabama Peckerwood.


----------



## ANC (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Mar 26, 2018)

Hard to explain, you gotta watch it.


----------



## herbose (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Mar 26, 2018)

Nothing funny about this but it is one of the most far out inventions I have ever seen. I hope they are not too expensive.


----------



## ANC (Mar 26, 2018)

ordinary "cheap'' motorized wheelchairs are already expensive.


----------



## 420God (Mar 26, 2018)

ANC said:


> ordinary "cheap'' motorized wheelchairs are already expensive.


From their site:


Indicative Purchase Price

*Ogo Evolution 1: USD 16,995**

plus 
freight, ex NZ to your door
import tariffs (if any)
customs clearance fees
local sales / consumer tax (if any)
marine insurance, covers shipping to your door
Credit card charges will be passed on

Off Road kit: USD 350

That's really expensive considering they're using existing technology from a device that only costs $500.


----------



## ANC (Mar 26, 2018)

I'ver never even paid that much for a car


----------



## ANC (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## Dr. Who (Mar 27, 2018)

ANC said:


>


Now that's how you train a monkey!


----------



## Takeover914 (Mar 27, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I lost it at, 'Who are you?'


LMFAO the end were he kicks the bucket


----------



## Takeover914 (Mar 27, 2018)

herbose said:


>


----------



## ANC (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## Bareback (Mar 27, 2018)

Dr. Who said:


> Now that's how you train a monkey!


What's up Dr, how you been man?


----------



## srh88 (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## bellcore (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## Dr. Who (Mar 28, 2018)

Bareback said:


> What's up Dr, how you been man?


Just fine...working hard and attempting to live the dream.....
If I dose, I came at least see the dream....lol


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 29, 2018)

not nearly enough ham, and where are the cheeotos?


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 29, 2018)

This one made me lol


----------



## ANC (Mar 29, 2018)

Shen snorted half the bag and now she needs some Slim fucking Jims.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 29, 2018)

and an archie comic


----------



## elkamino (Mar 29, 2018)

Johnny Appleseed was a pothead


----------



## PetFlora (Mar 30, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4113670


that mouth looks tempting. nice alternative for diabetics


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 30, 2018)

looks better than the model that posed for it


----------



## ANC (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Nugachino (Apr 1, 2018)

When you suggest anal. And she retorts. You first.


----------



## Karah (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## Nugachino (Apr 1, 2018)

Noice


----------



## Fubard (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## undercoverfbi (Apr 2, 2018)

Happen today at a grocery store...elderly woman mistook gas petal shit


----------



## ANC (Apr 4, 2018)

Neo's plane


----------



## lokie (Apr 4, 2018)

ANC said:


>


The USAF version of the short bus?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 4, 2018)

Car-Groot? 
the umbellifer-cutioner?
hhmm, just discovered that domestic carrots are named _Daucus carota_ subsp. sativus
....subspecies Sativus? i always liked carrots, maybe now i know why


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## lokie (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## neosapien (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 5, 2018)

ANC said:


> Got new front shocks and mounts on the car, took the old lady for a walk around the shops in the area, helped her pay for a somewhat pricey top that caught her eye.
> Went to one of the lower cost grocery chains we normally avoid and bought a shitload of munchies. Came home, made a really good pizza. And now I'm going to smoke some of my new bag full of seeded swazi with a cup of coffee. Forgot to order the dehumidifier though. I guess I can sort it out tomorrow, but we need to go for new ID's tomorrow and it can be a trying experience at home affairs.


https://www.rollitup.org/t/what-did-you-accomplish-today.560544/page-1328#post-14174850


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 5, 2018)

Not creepy at all...


----------



## ANC (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## Fubard (Apr 6, 2018)

ANC said:


>




I had one of these for coffee at work, until I dropped it one morning. Was not amused.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## 420God (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 8, 2018)

420God said:


> View attachment 4117856


Looks like the pizza guy already had some pie. 

(Hold the marinara... )


----------



## herbose (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## lokie (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## bellcore (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 13, 2018)

musta been taco bell night


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 13, 2018)

Lol. _Awkward_...


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## blake9999 (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## blake9999 (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## blake9999 (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## neosapien (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## Nugachino (Apr 15, 2018)

herbose said:


>


In the bum. No kid!


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## neosapien (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Apr 17, 2018)

Was gonna say, it helps me forget what cunts people are.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 18, 2018)

Irony...


----------



## herbose (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 21, 2018)

The lord works in delicious ways...


----------



## herbose (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 22, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> The lord works in delicious ways...


Gadarene Bacon ... taste the Legion


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Apr 22, 2018)

I have yet to find a facial expression that doesn't make me want to kick him in the chincunt.


----------



## herbose (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 23, 2018)

ANC said:


> I have yet to find a facial expression that doesn't make me want to kick him in the chincunt.


Must be in the genes


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 23, 2018)

Why are you just coping my posts....


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 23, 2018)

I thought this was the Pix that make you lol thread, not the posts that make you want to kill yourself thread.

My bad I'll post funny pix somewhere else then. Carry on.


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 24, 2018)

LUDACRIS.. said:


>


Dude, you have the WORST sense of humor I've ever seen. Can't you take the hint from comments and lack of likes that no one is digging your lame-ass posts? Stop polluting threads with your nonsense and go back to one of the many other things at which you suck. There are plenty to choose from...


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 24, 2018)

Jesus Fuck, somebody please stop this...


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 24, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Dude, you have the WORST sense of humor I've ever seen. Can't you take the hint from comments and lack of likes that no one is digging your lame-ass posts? Stop polluting threads with your nonsense and go back to one of the many other things at which you suck. There are plenty to choose from...


Oh that's just terrible.I am very sorry for your rage and lack of humor. I shall try better......


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 24, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Jesus Fuck, somebody please stop this...


 Keep scrolling buddy and smoke some......


----------



## blake9999 (Apr 24, 2018)

Go to another thread with the bullcrap meme's


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 24, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> Go to another thread with the bullcrap meme's


Sorry man.....No can do.


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Apr 24, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Dude, you have the WORST sense of humor I've ever seen. Can't you take the hint from comments and lack of likes that no one is digging your lame-ass posts? Stop polluting threads with your nonsense and go back to one of the many other things at which you suck. There are plenty to choose from...


Absofuckinglutely tone deaf, one of his worst socks


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 24, 2018)

I just cant be offended so yall be wasting your time.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 24, 2018)

LUDACRIS.. said:


> I just cant be offended so yall be wasting your time.


Of course not. One has to be a developed human being with a sense of shame in order to get offended. How an entity can contain SO much suck and live this long is beyond me. You are a marvel...


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 24, 2018)

Lol! Hats off to @.nobody. I knew he'd be very busy if he decided to grace this thread with his presence...


----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 24, 2018)

LUDACRIS.. said:


> I just cant be offended so yall be wasting your time.


----------



## ANC (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## .nobody. (Apr 25, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol! Hats off to @.nobody. I knew he'd be very busy if he decided to grace this thread with his presence...


He posted in politics and I followed the snail trail of fail back here.


----------



## ANC (Apr 25, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> View attachment 4126766


LudaChrist


----------



## PetFlora (Apr 25, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> View attachment 4126766


is there a way to post pics so that the can be copied? i find quite a few cannot


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 25, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> is there a way to post pics so that the can be copied? i find quite a few cannot


what are u looking for?


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## PetFlora (Apr 25, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> what are u looking for?


a fair number f t pics I findd funny and want to c/p i am unabl to.

one example is jesus face psalm


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 25, 2018)

ah ok.......why? phone thing?


----------



## jacksmuff (Apr 25, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> a fair number f t pics I findd funny and want to c/p i am unabl to.
> 
> one example is jesus face psalm


----------



## elkamino (Apr 25, 2018)

@herbose 

All respect. But where you at?

You’ve been missed in these parts!


----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 25, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> a fair number f t pics I findd funny and want to c/p i am unabl to.
> 
> one example is jesus face psalm


I just hold my finger on the pic, and it gives me options. I choose "download image". Android.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 25, 2018)

Or you can take a screen shot, then crop it.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## 420God (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## Sativied (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## jacksmuff (Apr 27, 2018)

LUDACRIS.. said:


>


Don't you have your own shitty thread?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Fubard (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## ebgood (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Apr 28, 2018)

ebgood said:


> View attachment 4128516


Yeah this was a banner year for me and that shit I swear.


----------



## ebgood (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## ebgood (Apr 28, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah this was a banner year for me and that shit I swear.


Thats why i gotta get outta cali this year. Jerry got me fkd up with these taxes. Bums me out


----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 28, 2018)

Looks like the petition to repeal the gas and car tax got enough votes. It'll be on the ballot.


----------



## ebgood (Apr 28, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> Looks like the petition to repeal the gas and car tax got enough votes. It'll be on the ballot.


Thatll be nice


----------



## neosapien (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 28, 2018)

ebgood said:


> Thatll be nice


Still has to be certified, but they needed 580k signatures, and turned in 900k. This will conclude my politics intrusion in this thread.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 28, 2018)

The California income tax form

How much did you make?
How much tax was withheld?
Send us the difference.


cof


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Apr 29, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> View attachment 4128948


If that ain't love I don't know what is.


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## Fubard (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (May 1, 2018)




----------



## jerryb73 (May 1, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 1, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 1, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 1, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (May 1, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (May 1, 2018)

^^ That's the fdd2blk...


----------



## BudmanTX (May 1, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> ^^ That's the fdd2blk...


ya beat me to it


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 1, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> ^^ That's the fdd2blk...


LOL


----------



## be4meliz (May 2, 2018)

Guys a Rat- don't sell to him


----------



## ANC (May 2, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (May 2, 2018)




----------



## ANC (May 2, 2018)




----------



## ANC (May 2, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 2, 2018)

Just say 'no' to math...


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 2, 2018)

^^^^^Everyone on the planet saw that stupid meme 10 years ago.


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (May 2, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> ^^^^^Everyone on the planet saw that stupid meme 10 years ago.


That's fucking outstanding.......


----------



## tyler.durden (May 2, 2018)

LUDACRIS.. said:


> That's fucking outstanding.......


You really suck, bro. Really...


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 2, 2018)

LUDACRIS.. said:


>


Remind your mom.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 2, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> ^^^^^Everyone on the planet saw that stupid meme 10 years ago.


I didn't, but to be fair I'm somewhat culturally deprived


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (May 2, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Remind your mom.


I kept telling the bitch but she says nope........


----------



## ANC (May 2, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 3, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 3, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (May 4, 2018)




----------



## ANC (May 4, 2018)

We recently sent a guy to jail for having a freezer full of clits.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 4, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 4, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 4, 2018)

and for the mothers day fun........
 

always remember your momma.....


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 4, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (May 4, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (May 4, 2018)




----------



## Fubard (May 5, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (May 5, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (May 5, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (May 5, 2018)




----------



## pabloesqobar (May 5, 2018)




----------



## ANC (May 5, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (May 6, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (May 6, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> View attachment 4131552


Hey I'll drive


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Hey I'll drive


I'll chip in for gas


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 6, 2018)




----------



## srh88 (May 6, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4132282


Well....







Shit.


----------



## 420God (May 7, 2018)




----------



## neosapien (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Sortastupid (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Nugachino (May 8, 2018)

Sortastupid said:


> View attachment 4132755


I find it funny. Biches want a real man. But, they ain't even showing their real face half the time.


----------



## ANC (May 8, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (May 8, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (May 8, 2018)




----------



## ANC (May 8, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 8, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 8, 2018)




----------



## shrxhky420 (May 8, 2018)

@Gary Goodson 
This is you, isn't it? 5:55 in...





Fuck yeah homie...
SH420


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 8, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> @Gary Goodson
> This is you, isn't it? 5:55 in...
> 
> 
> ...


FHRITP!


----------



## BudmanTX (May 8, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> @Gary Goodson
> This is you, isn't it? 5:55 in...
> 
> 
> ...


that's classic....lol


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 8, 2018)




----------



## BobBitchen (May 9, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (May 10, 2018)




----------



## Excessive_Toker (May 10, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 11, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 11, 2018)




----------



## ANC (May 11, 2018)




----------



## ANC (May 11, 2018)




----------



## dannyboy602 (May 12, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (May 12, 2018)

dannyboy602 said:


> View attachment 4134691


++ rep


----------



## ebgood (May 12, 2018)




----------



## 420God (May 13, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 13, 2018)

and it prolly has alot of other people.


----------



## ANC (May 13, 2018)

+


----------



## ANC (May 14, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 14, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 14, 2018)




----------



## ANC (May 15, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (May 16, 2018)




----------



## ANC (May 16, 2018)




----------



## ebgood (May 16, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 16, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (May 16, 2018)

Lol! SO much better without the censorship. Love this guy...


----------



## BudmanTX (May 16, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol! SO much better without the censorship. Love this guy...


yeah i do too...watched him last night in master chef junior edition kill 3 meal in under 30min......and they were all the meals the 3 finalist made before hand.....the guy is a killer chef


----------



## ebgood (May 16, 2018)

This chick? Lies??? Naaah


----------



## ebgood (May 17, 2018)

Its hasnt stopped yet lol


----------



## BudmanTX (May 17, 2018)

ebgood said:


> Its hasnt stopped yet lol
> 
> View attachment 4137379 View attachment 4137369 View attachment 4137370 View attachment 4137371 View attachment 4137372 View attachment 4137374 View attachment 4137378


oh it won't, she did this to herself, honestly kinda deserves it in a way......

kinda like the guy who ranted about people speaking spanish.....


----------



## ebgood (May 17, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> oh it won't, she did this to herself, honestly kinda deserves it in a way......
> 
> kinda like the guy who ranted about people speaking spanish.....


Facts. I have no sympathy for either of em. She shld be very happy shes just being roasted. Its a miracle she didnt get beat tf up


----------



## BudmanTX (May 17, 2018)

ebgood said:


> Facts. I have no sympathy for either of em. She shld be very happy shes just being roasted. Its a miracle she didnt get beat tf up


this guy is gonna be next in the meme world.....


----------



## ebgood (May 17, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> this guy is gonna be next in the meme world.....


Probably right lol


----------



## BudmanTX (May 17, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 17, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 17, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 17, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4137513


maybe, but i doubt there's a more entertaining way


----------



## srh88 (May 17, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 17, 2018)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4137544 View attachment 4137545


both good, the squirrel one goes on the fridge


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2018)

ebgood said:


> Facts. I have no sympathy for either of em. She shld be very happy shes just being roasted. Its a miracle she didnt get beat tf up


Fuck in LA we'd have bbq'ed and eaten her


----------



## ebgood (May 17, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Fuck in LA we'd have bbq'ed and eaten her


I cant lie she does look like she'd have some nice marbling. And theres plenty to go around


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2018)

ebgood said:


> I cant lie she does look like she'd have some nice marbling. And theres plenty to go around


I just can't say no to bbq (and beer)

PS @Gary Goodson has this new MOBILE bbq rig! HEY gar......


----------



## ebgood (May 17, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I just can't say no to bbq (and beer)
> 
> PS @Gary Goodson has this new MOBILE bbq rig! HEY gar......


WHAA FR???

BBQ is 3rd weakness. Wuttup with a plate @Gary Goodson ??

fyi..i dabble in the charcoal myself. I got a rib rub fo that aaassss


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2018)

\


ebgood said:


> WHAA FR???
> 
> BBQ is 3rd weakness. Wuttup with a plate @Gary Goodson ??
> 
> fyi..i dabble in the charcoal myself. I got a rib rub fo that aaassss


----------



## ANC (May 17, 2018)

You know what we say in S.A.?
BBQ is a sauce!


----------



## ANC (May 17, 2018)




----------



## ANC (May 18, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (May 18, 2018)




----------



## Gary Goodson (May 18, 2018)

ANC said:


> You know what we say in S.A.?
> BBQ is a sauce!


Where I’m from we have a saying, “if you need sauce, you cooked it wrong” well, idk if that’s actually a saying, but we say it. Or at least, I do. Either way, no sauce on my brisket please. I will take sauce on my ribs though. But I like it to be glazed on. Not runny. 

@ebgood your welcome anytime bro. Like Annie said, I just got a huge trailer smoker. I’m gonna enter a competition soon.


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 18, 2018)

LUDACRIS.. said:


>


Normally I ask people how many dix they can fit in thier mouth at one time. But you obviously would win every time. So allow me to ask you a little bit of a different question...


How many dix have you sucked in your entire life?


----------



## ebgood (May 18, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Where I’m from we have a saying, “if you need sauce, you cooked it wrong” well, idk if that’s actually a saying, but we say it. Or at least, I do. Either way, no sauce on my brisket please. I will take sauce on my ribs though. But I like it to be glazed on. Not runny.
> 
> @ebgood your welcome anytime bro. Like Annie said, I just got a huge trailer smoker. I’m gonna enter a competition soon.


Thats whatsup! I can agree especially with ribs. If u do it right, sauce is not needed. But then again good bbq is just that and ill go in


----------



## greg nr (May 18, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Where I’m from we have a saying, “if you need sauce, you cooked it wrong” well, idk if that’s actually a saying, but we say it. Or at least, I do. Either way, no sauce on my brisket please. I will take sauce on my ribs though. But I like it to be glazed on. Not runny.
> 
> @ebgood your welcome anytime bro. Like Annie said, I just got a huge trailer smoker. I’m gonna enter a competition soon.


I've had it both ways, they both have merits, but I like a sauce or at least a glaze. Pure dry rub isn't my style (I guess I like a little lube). The meat is just a delivery vehicle.


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 18, 2018)

greg nr said:


> I've had it both ways, they both have merits, but I like a sauce or at least a glaze. Pure dry rub isn't my style (I guess I like a little lube). The meat is just a delivery vehicle.


I’m from Texas and we pride ourselves on smoking brisket. No self respecting Texan would smoke a brisket for up to 14 hours just to slather it in bbq sauce. That’s blasphemy! That’s really what I’m talking about when I say “if it needs sauce, you cooked it wrong” but with ribs and chicken, fuck it, sauce it up if you want. 

Now let’s say my brisket has been sitting in the fridge a couple of days. I will chop it up and add sauce then.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 18, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Where I’m from we have a saying, “if you need sauce, you cooked it wrong” well, idk if that’s actually a saying, but we say it. Or at least, I do. Either way, no sauce on my brisket please. I will take sauce on my ribs though. But I like it to be glazed on. Not runny.
> 
> @ebgood your welcome anytime bro. Like Annie said, I just got a huge trailer smoker. I’m gonna enter a competition soon.


What up Gary, how ya been bro? My girl says that shit to me about using A1 on my steaks. Idc how good the steak is, I’m using it. I don’t use it to mask the flavor, I use it cuz it’s delicious!!! I could drink that shit.. she thinks it’s offensive to ask for it at a restaurant, again idc.. I’m offended when they don’t have it 

I get the same shit about blunts. Why you smoke blunts, that takes away from the flavor, not if its good she doesn’t give me hell for the blunts, just the A1. 

She loves my blunt


----------



## greg nr (May 18, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> I’m from Texas and we pride ourselves on smoking brisket. No self respecting Texan would smoke a brisket for up to 14 hours just to slather it in bbq sauce. That’s blasphemy! That’s really what I’m talking about when I say “if it needs sauce, you cooked it wrong” but with ribs and chicken, fuck it, sauce it up if you want.
> 
> Now let’s say my brisket has been sitting in the fridge a couple of days. I will chop it up and add sauce then.


I get it. I work for a TX company and spend a lot of time there. I also have a backyard smoker. But in reality, a lot of TX rubs use brown sugar and continually spray the meat down with something like apple juice. That is saucing. Just lightly.


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 18, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> What up Gary, how ya been bro? My girl says that shit to me about using A1 on my steaks. Idc how good the steak is, I’m using it. I don’t use it to mask the flavor, I use it cuz it’s delicious!!! I could drink that shit.. she thinks it’s offensive to ask for it at a restaurant, again idc.. I’m offended when they don’t have it
> 
> I get the same shit about blunts. Why you smoke blunts, that takes away from the flavor, not if its good she doesn’t give me hell for the blunts, just the A1.
> 
> She loves my blunt


Lol that’s funny. I do feel like a good steak shouldn’t need sauce. But I agree A1 is fucking delicious! I’ve had people laugh at how I use it though, I just barely dip my steak in it. So it doesn’t over power. 

My wife will use A1 no matter how juicy a steak is. I always tell her it’s because of how she was raised lol... on fucked up steaks!


----------



## greg nr (May 18, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> What up Gary, how ya been bro? My girl says that shit to me about using A1 on my steaks. Idc how good the steak is, I’m using it. I don’t use it to mask the flavor, I use it cuz it’s delicious!!! I could drink that shit.. she thinks it’s offensive to ask for it at a restaurant, again idc.. I’m offended when they don’t have it
> 
> I get the same shit about blunts. Why you smoke blunts, that takes away from the flavor, not if its good she doesn’t give me hell for the blunts, just the A1.
> 
> She loves my blunt



People. Lol. 

I used to know a guy who would put salt on his toast. He said it made it taste better. He's probably had a coronary by now.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 18, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Lol that’s funny. I do feel like a good steak shouldn’t need sauce. But I agree A1 is fucking delicious! I’ve had people laugh at how I use it though, I just barely dip my steak in it. So it doesn’t over power.
> 
> My wife will use A1 no matter how juicy a steak is. I always tell her it’s because of how she was raised lol... on fucked up steaks!


I grew up on steak that was cooked until it was brown and dry, steak sauce was a necessity. My mother only knew one way to cook, high heat and flip it when it starts smoking. 

Now, if a steak isn't leaking bloody juices, I usually won't touch it.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 18, 2018)

greg nr said:


> People. Lol.
> 
> I used to know a guy who would put salt on his toast. He said it made it taste better. He's probably had a coronary by now.


 Fat and salt are the basis of any good meal. Prove me wrong.


----------



## greg nr (May 18, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Fat and salt are the basis of any good meal. Prove me wrong.


Correct. Fat and salt make any meal better. That's why bacon is a popular treat.

But in almost all things, excess is bad. If it tastes good, it's probably bad for you. BBQ is in that category. If you gotta eat poorly, at least don't eat often. 

I grew up in a greek family. We ate way too well because we had relatives living with us trying to get a green card, and they cooked what they knew. Pasticcio is not health food, but it is delicious. 

As a result I've been fighting my weight my entire life. At the moment, I'm ahead. But history tells me that won't last.


----------



## srh88 (May 18, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Lol that’s funny. I do feel like a good steak shouldn’t need sauce. But I agree A1 is fucking delicious! I’ve had people laugh at how I use it though, I just barely dip my steak in it. So it doesn’t over power.
> 
> My wife will use A1 no matter how juicy a steak is. I always tell her it’s because of how she was raised lol... on fucked up steaks!


Gary puts ketchup on his steak


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 18, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Gary puts ketchup on his steak
> View attachment 4137796


That’s a very Donald trump thing to do...

 

And say


----------



## BudmanTX (May 18, 2018)

i know i put this up before but all this freaking talk about bbq and steaks
 

now you got me want to start my smoker this weekend, fuckers


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 18, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Correct. Fat and salt make any meal better. That's why bacon is a popular treat.
> 
> But in almost all things, excess is bad. If it tastes good, it's probably bad for you. BBQ is in that category. If you gotta eat poorly, at least don't eat often.
> 
> ...


 Mostly Italian family here, my grandmother stuffed me whenever she saw me, so I've always been bigger.


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 18, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> i know i put this up before but all this freaking talk about bbq and steaks
> View attachment 4137799
> 
> now you got me want to start my smoker this weekend, fuckers


Lol right I’m gonna fire up minez tomorrow! And I want brisket now. You mother fuckers.


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 18, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Mostly Italian family here, my grandmother stuffed me whenever she saw me, so I've always been bigger.


Yeah my grandma always made sure we ate. I guess that’s where I get it from because nobody leaves my house hungry.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 18, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Gary puts ketchup on his steak
> View attachment 4137796


----------



## BudmanTX (May 18, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 18, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 18, 2018)




----------



## lokie (May 19, 2018)




----------



## ANC (May 19, 2018)




----------



## ANC (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 19, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (May 19, 2018)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


>



Lol. Funny how that works. Loved this series...


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 19, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol. Funny how that works. Loved this series...


That meme I posted. I like how they put that scumbag steve hat on Hay-soose. That shit cracks me up the as much as the captions for some reason.


----------



## ANC (May 20, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 20, 2018)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


>


Sports are the same way. 
Thank you Jebus!


----------



## srh88 (May 21, 2018)




----------



## ANC (May 21, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 21, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 21, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 21, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 21, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 21, 2018)

ANC said:


>


wonder how much they paid Sir Ian McKellen to do that?


----------



## ANC (May 21, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> wonder how much they paid Sir Ian McKellen to do that?


3 choir boys.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 21, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> wonder how much they paid Sir Ian McKellen to do that?


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 21, 2018)

One more of these.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 21, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (May 21, 2018)




----------



## PetFlora (May 22, 2018)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> View attachment 4139535


I got my wings , way back when dating my first wife. I drove her home to her parents house late after sex at my place. Felt queazy on the way home. Went t the bathroom, turned on the light and to my surprise.. yep, true story


----------



## Bareback (May 22, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> I got my wings , way back when dating my first wife. I drove her home to her parents house late after sex at my place. Felt queazy on the way home. Went t the bathroom, turned on the light and to my surprise.. yep, true story


Why queazy ? Was her taint .....tainted lol.




On a sperate note, I remember you mentioning your brand of pet food . I'm interested in some details please PM me.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 22, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> I got my wings , way back when dating my first wife. I drove her home to her parents house late after sex at my place. Felt queazy on the way home. Went t the bathroom, turned on the light and to my surprise.. yep, true story


As my cousins from across the pond might say, "I had a bloody good time, m8."


----------



## dux (May 22, 2018)

Wings?


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 22, 2018)

those are pretty small, can i use one for each ball?
kinda like ponytails....


----------



## ANC (May 22, 2018)

LOL, this is a farming area, we used to play with those at school.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 22, 2018)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


>





ANC said:


> LOL, this is a farming area, we used to play with those at school.


Nipple stack em.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 22, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 22, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 22, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4139892


That's hilarious.


----------



## greg nr (May 22, 2018)

ANC said:


> LOL, this is a farming area, we used to play with those at school.


Meh, real men played with emasculatomes.  I worked on a dairy farm. We used to keep a steer around for winter forage. Bulls need not apply.






Or the ever popular "double crush"..... meowch..


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 22, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Meh, real men played with emasculatomes.  I worked on a dairy farm. We used to keep a steer around for winter forage. Bulls need not apply.
> 
> 
> Or the ever popular "double crush"..... meowch..


----------



## ANC (May 22, 2018)




----------



## dux (May 22, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Meh, real men played with emasculatomes.  I worked on a dairy farm. We used to keep a steer around for winter forage. Bulls need not apply.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like a nail clipper for balls..
Nasty....


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 23, 2018)




----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 23, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 23, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 23, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 23, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 23, 2018)




----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 23, 2018)




----------



## greg nr (May 23, 2018)

dux said:


> Like a nail clipper for balls..
> Nasty....


Not quite like a nail clipper. This tool doesn't cut. It crushes the connective tissue and tubing attaching the balls. They shrivel and die. No need to remove them.

The sound it makes is nasty. The inventor had to be a woman.


----------



## macsnax (May 23, 2018)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> View attachment 4140256


WTF???


----------



## ANC (May 23, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 25, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 25, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 25, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 25, 2018)




----------



## ANC (May 25, 2018)




----------



## ANC (May 25, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 25, 2018)




----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 25, 2018)




----------



## herbose (May 25, 2018)




----------



## herbose (May 25, 2018)




----------



## herbose (May 25, 2018)




----------



## jacksmuff (May 25, 2018)

herbose said:


>


----------



## herbose (May 25, 2018)




----------



## herbose (May 25, 2018)




----------



## herbose (May 25, 2018)




----------



## herbose (May 25, 2018)




----------



## herbose (May 25, 2018)




----------



## herbose (May 25, 2018)




----------



## herbose (May 25, 2018)




----------



## herbose (May 25, 2018)

Alternative Medical Terms

Benign - What you be, after you be eight.

Artery - The study of paintings

Bacteria - Back door to cafeteria

Barium - what doctors do when patients die

Cesarean section - a neighborhood in Rome

Cat scan - searching for kitty

Cauterize - made eye contact with her

Colic - a sheep dog

coma- a punctuation mark

D & C - Where Washington is

Dilate - to live long

Enema - Not a friend

Fester - quicker than someone else

Fibula - a small lie

Genital - a non-Jewish person

GI series - world series of military baseball

Hangnail - what you hang your coat on

Impotent - distinguished, well-known

Labour pain - getting hurt at work

medical staff - a doctor's cane

Morbid - a higher offer

Nitrates - cheaper than day rates

Node - I knew it

Outpatient - a person who has fainted

Pap Smear - A fatherhood test

Pelvis - second cousin to Elvis

Post Operative - a letter carrier

Recovery room - place to do upholstery

Rectum - darn near killed him

Secretion - hiding something

Seizure - a Roman emperor

Tablet - a small table

Terminal Illness - getting sick at the airport

Tumour - one plus one more

Urine - opposite of you're out

Varicose - nearby / close by


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (May 25, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (May 25, 2018)




----------



## herbose (May 25, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (May 25, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (May 25, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (May 26, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Normally I ask people how many dix they can fit in thier mouth at one time. But you obviously would win every time. So allow me to ask you a little bit of a different question...
> 
> 
> How many dix have you sucked in your entire life?


----------



## herbose (May 26, 2018)

Hmmmmm.......


----------



## herbose (May 26, 2018)




----------



## herbose (May 26, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (May 26, 2018)




----------



## herbose (May 26, 2018)




----------



## herbose (May 27, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1488225857902559


----------



## Purpsmagurps (May 27, 2018)




----------



## Purpsmagurps (May 27, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 28, 2018)




----------



## ANC (May 28, 2018)




----------



## PetFlora (May 29, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> those are pretty small, can i use one for each ball?
> kinda like ponytails....



NPI?


----------



## ANC (May 29, 2018)




----------



## srh88 (May 29, 2018)




----------



## ANC (May 29, 2018)




----------



## srh88 (May 29, 2018)

ANC said:


>


That'd be an awesome party trick


----------



## dopeonarope (May 30, 2018)




----------



## ANC (May 30, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (May 31, 2018)




----------



## ANC (May 31, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


>


In the face of the expanse of time, they were always broken. Just for a tiny shimmer of a fraction of a moment did they exist in any other form as broken.


----------



## elkamino (May 31, 2018)

ANC said:


> In the face of the expanse of time, they were always broken. Just for a tiny shimmer of a fraction of a moment did they exist in any other form as broken.


In this larger context they were only even PLATES for a fraction of a moment... let alone broken ones


----------



## greg nr (May 31, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


>


Meh, just cut a hole in the glass like they do in the moofies and put the plates back on the shelf.


----------



## ANC (May 31, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Meh, just cut a hole in the glass like they do in the moofies and put the plates back on the shelf.


that was what I thought too, then I thought, fuckit, time for new bowls.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 31, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Sativied (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 31, 2018)

she aint missing, she's pissed, and talking to lawyers trying to decide how many billions to take from cheeto dick


----------



## Sativied (May 31, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> she aint missing, she's pissed, and talking to lawyers trying to decide how many billions to take from cheeto dick


----------



## Nugachino (May 31, 2018)




----------



## ANC (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 1, 2018)

ANC said:


>


I want one!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## Karah (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 1, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4144700


close up of that duck....


----------



## Nugachino (Jun 1, 2018)

Karah said:


> View attachment 4144704


Tongue punch the fart box!


----------



## jacksmuff (Jun 1, 2018)

Nugachino said:


> Tongue punch the fart box!


Have some respect. @Karah has a man that is known for the punching of the tongue.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 3, 2018)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


>


but do they make up a song about it on the spot?
"oompa loompa doopity dock, i'm gonna show you my little orange cock!"......
or does trump have the rights to that one?


----------



## ANC (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## DownUnderDoper (Jun 4, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4144699


Politician?


----------



## ANC (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 5, 2018)

ANC said:


>


it is if i piss in it....


----------



## *** River Rat *** (Jun 5, 2018)

........................


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 5, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> View attachment 4146484


That is one of the funnier gif comments I've seen.


----------



## ANC (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## macsnax (Jun 6, 2018)

ANC said:


>


Damn!


----------



## ANC (Jun 6, 2018)

Ice cold, like her arse


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 6, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


>





tyler.durden said:


>


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 7, 2018)

herbose said:


>


i want one


----------



## herbose (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 7, 2018)

herbose said:


>


The tRUMP Memorial


----------



## herbose (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 8, 2018)

LUDACRIS.. said:


>


depends on whether i'm above or below the equator....


----------



## HitemwiththeHine (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## Sativied (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 10, 2018)

I don't see a problem...


----------



## Sativied (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## jacksmuff (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## jacksmuff (Jun 11, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4149530


rip little hammy


----------



## Bareback (Jun 11, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4149530


Hahaha ( slaps knee ) hahaha ( sparys cola from nose ) hahaha hahaha


----------



## jacksmuff (Jun 11, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Hahaha ( slaps knee ) hahaha ( sparys cola from nose ) hahaha hahaha


But did you cum?


----------



## Bareback (Jun 11, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> But did you cum?


No........ ( shuffling feet )


Well maybe a little


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 11, 2018)

is it bad that i just was at xhamster before i got on here?


----------



## jacksmuff (Jun 11, 2018)

Bareback said:


> No........ ( shuffling feet )
> 
> 
> Well maybe a little


----------



## jacksmuff (Jun 11, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> is it bad that i just was at xhamster before i got on here?


slut


----------



## Bareback (Jun 11, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> is it bad that i just was at xhamster before i got on here?


No........... ( shuffling feet )


Well maybe a little


----------



## jacksmuff (Jun 11, 2018)

Bareback said:


> No........... ( shuffling feet )
> 
> 
> Well maybe a little


Did you fuck @Roger A. Shrubber


----------



## Bareback (Jun 11, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> Did you fuck @Roger A. Shrubber


No .............. not yet. 


Roger is to cool to be seen with me, but if I could get him drunk then maybe......


----------



## jacksmuff (Jun 11, 2018)

Bareback said:


> No .............. not yet.
> 
> 
> Roger is to cool to be seen with me, but if I could get him drunk then maybe......


Just be safe. Last time I did he wanted to be my neighbor.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 11, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> Just be safe. Last time I did he wanted to be my neighbor.


Not necessarily a bad thing 
 

SH420


----------



## ANC (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 12, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> slut


yes, i am a slut, a whore sells it, a slut gives it away for free. i've never charged......


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 12, 2018)

Bareback said:


> No .............. not yet.
> 
> 
> Roger is to cool to be seen with me, but if I could get him drunk then maybe......


good thing i don't drink, then....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 12, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> Just be safe. Last time I did he wanted to be my neighbor.


you wish, i'm allergic to shellfish


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## neosapien (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Bareback (Jun 12, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yes, i am a slut, a whore sells it, a slut gives it away for free. i've never charged......


We should start a sluts anonymous . I wanted to be a whore but my negotiating skills sucked so free for most.....

I was a sucker for cheerleaders back in highschool ...if One said give me a D well I gave it to her and her friends. Ok that was Early80's ........ Good ol days.


----------



## ANC (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 13, 2018)

Finshaggy's crypto currency is off to a great start


----------



## Sativied (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 14, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4150846


here's a pic of the Irish chick after she fell asleep on the beach
 
fried taters......


----------



## ANC (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## jacksmuff (Jun 18, 2018)

Runs good couple nuts missing. About a pound takes it. Open to trades for sister/mother/grandmother pics.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 18, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> Runs good couple nuts missing. About a pound takes it. Open to trades for sister/mother/grandmother pics.View attachment 4152843


what kind of mileage does it get?


----------



## jacksmuff (Jun 18, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what kind of mileage does it get?


When not running ruff I'd say about a kibble and bit.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 18, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what kind of mileage does it get?


About a pound.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 18, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> Runs good couple nuts missing. About a pound takes it. Open to trades for sister/mother/grandmother pics.View attachment 4152843



My ex-girlfriend said I was like a race bike......... I was like.......oohhh yeah.



2 stroke........f-ing bitch...... I didn't get it till later.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 18, 2018)

Bareback said:


> My ex-girlfriend said I was like a race bike......... I was like.......oohhh yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> 2 stroke........f-ing bitch...... I didn't get it till later.


2 pump chump


----------



## herbose (Jun 18, 2018)

One day I met a sweet gentleman and fell in love. When it became apparent that
we would marry, I made the supreme sacrifice and gave up beans.

Some months later, on my birthday, my car broke down on the way home from work.
Since I lived in the countryside I called my husband and told him that I would
be late because I had to walk home. On my way, I passed by a small diner and the
odour of baked beans was more than I could stand.

With miles to walk, I figured that I would walk off any ill effects by the time
I reached home, so I stopped at the diner and before I knew it, I had consumed
three large orders of baked beans. All the way home, I made sure that I released
all the gas.

Upon my arrival, my husband seemed excited to see me and exclaimed delightedly:
'Darling I have a surprise for dinner tonight.'

He then blindfolded me and led me to my chair at the dinner table. I took a seat
and just as he was about to remove my blindfold, the telephone rang. He made me
promise not to touch the blindfold until he returned and went to answer the
call.

The baked beans I had consumed were still affecting me and the pressure was
becoming most unbearable, so while my husband was out of the room I seized the
opportunity, shifted my weight to one leg and let one go (Putt, Putt - loud
noise in DTS) . It was not only loud, but it smelled like a fertilizer truck
running over a skunk in front of a pulpwood mill. I took my napkin from my lap
and fanned the air around me vigorously.

Then, shifting to the other cheek, I ripped off three more. The stink was worse
than cooked cabbage. Keeping my ears carefully tuned to the conversation in the
other room, I went on like this for another few minutes.





The pleasure was indescribable. When eventually the telephone farewells
signalled the end of my freedom, I quickly fanned the air a few more times with
my napkin, placed it on my lap and folded my hands back on it feeling very
relieved and pleased with myself.

My face must have been the picture of innocence when my husband returned,
apologizing for taking so long. He asked me if I had peeked through the
blindfold, and I assured him I had not.

At this point, he removed the blindfold, and twelve dinner guests seated around
the table chorused: 'Happy Birthday!'

I fainted!


----------



## herbose (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## 1alexie (Jun 18, 2018)

When marketing fails, LOL. I have seen tons of these everywhere.


----------



## ANC (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## Bareback (Jun 19, 2018)

1alexie said:


> View attachment 4152983
> 
> When marketing fails, LOL. I have seen tons of these everywhere.



Alexie can you find my socks


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 19, 2018)

ANC said:


>


if i was that goat, i'd be worried....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 19, 2018)

ANC said:


>


that one of those new digital cats?


----------



## ANC (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 19, 2018)

ANC said:


>


i keep looking at this monkey...he looks like a mascot on the set of " Road Warrior"......or like he ought to be flying out of the clouds to tear the Scarecrow apart


----------



## dux (Jun 19, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4153275



Nice ones too!!


----------



## 1alexie (Jun 19, 2018)

Blame it on Mcdonalds. LOL


----------



## ANC (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## Sativied (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 23, 2018)

Houston we have a problem...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 23, 2018)

From a show in Philly where a massive drunk, belligerent crowd booed every single comic off the stage. Bill Burr had enough and takes on the entire city by himself, and wins. He's SO good, that even while being completely pwned, they just have to start laughing and cheering. This is when the legend became a god, love this guy. Enjoy!


----------



## Sativied (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


>


I laughed so hard at this. This box sums up my summer. I almost had the spot filled back when she showed up with this year's pool. 
The little ones love it, though


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 25, 2018)

ANC said:


>


that look like A., the most useless superpower ever
and B., the reason chemistry teachers get paid extra at Hogwarts


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 25, 2018)

not many people know that Godzilla and Mothra almost got married at one point, here's a photo of their meeting  this is them out on the town,here they are at the carnival 
here they are at a concerthere's a particularly freaky weekend on monster island


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 25, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4155943View attachment 4155945View attachment 4155936 View attachment 4155944


i used to watch those....still do when i find them


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 25, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> not many people know that Godzilla and Mothra almost got married at one point, here's a photo of their meeting View attachment 4155943 this is them out on the town,View attachment 4155952here they are at the carnival View attachment 4155951
> here they are at a concertView attachment 4155936here's a particularly freaky weekend on monster island View attachment 4155941 View attachment 4155937 View attachment 4155940


then things started to get freaky, Godzilla kept bringing other monsters home for 3 ways..at first mothra went along with it  .....then he started going too far

the final straw was when he came home with an STD....he didn't have the STD, he actually brought it home.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 25, 2018)

the end came quickly, Mothra told him she was pregnant, 
 
there was a brief custody battle,  
MOTHer and maggot are doing well......


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 25, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4155972


must be related


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 25, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> must be related
> View attachment 4155976


must be, gotta love twins though


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## lokie (Jun 25, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4155974


My dad has always been impatient, so when he is ready to go *everyone *needed to be ready.

Slowing things down by going to the bathroom at the last moment always got a reminder
"Remember, if ya shake it more than twice you're just playing with it."

Ya never know what what he is going to say. He always cracks me up.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 25, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


>


even Bosch would shudder


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 25, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> even Bosch would shudder


Spark plugs?


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## allenken (Jun 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4144138


UNCLEBUCK!LOL


----------



## Tim1987 (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## Tim1987 (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Jun 26, 2018)

That's too risky, cut his dick off.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## Bareback (Jun 26, 2018)

lokie said:


> My dad has always been impatient, so when he is ready to go *everyone *needed to be ready.
> 
> Slowing things down by going to the bathroom at the last moment always got a reminder
> "Remember, if ya shake it more than twice you're just playing with it."
> ...



Ever time my would tell he had screwed over by someone, I would always say " well you know what the Indians always said.....fuk'em " . So last month while I was visiting my grandson who is three was trying to tell me about the dog stealing his popsicle and of course I said" you what the Indians said.... How! ( with one hand raised ) " and my son had ohh shit look on his face.... Priceless


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


>


it doesn't matter, wearing stormtrooper armor is like wearing a red shirt on star trek, you know if someones going to die, it's gonna be them....i think they put something in stormtrooper armor to attract stray blaster bolts


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it doesn't matter, wearing stormtrooper armor is like wearing a red shirt on star trek, you know if someones going to die, it's gonna be them....i think they put something in stormtrooper armor to attract stray blaster bolts


Did that stupid armor ever protect them from anything? 
Hell, ewoks took out storm troopers with sticks and stones...


----------



## Potmetal (Jun 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Did that stupid armor ever protect them from anything?
> Hell, ewoks took out storm troopers with sticks and stones...


And you know that shit was hot as fuck out in the desert hunting for damn droids.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 26, 2018)

Potmetal said:


> And you know that shit was hot as fuck out in the desert hunting for damn droids.





Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4156306


Coming soon to a golf course near you...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Jun 26, 2018)

P.S. I fuckin' hate sprinkles of any kind on anything.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## Tim1987 (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## neosapien (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## lokie (Jun 30, 2018)

Random security check. lol


----------



## ANC (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## macsnax (Jul 2, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> View attachment 4159320


That poor fucking dog


----------



## ANC (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## 1alexie (Jul 3, 2018)

Some dog doors tend to be small, or this big boy just grew up so fast?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## neosapien (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## dopeonarope (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## dopeonarope (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 5, 2018)

dopeonarope said:


>


This isn't politics


----------



## dopeonarope (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## dopeonarope (Jul 5, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> This isn't politics


I didnt realize johnny depp full of sausages was political. I'll make sure I thoroughly research any and all memes before posting anything else you tool


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 5, 2018)

dopeonarope said:


> I didnt realize johnny depp full of sausages was political. I'll make sure I thoroughly research any and all memes before posting anything else you tool


So rude cuck


----------



## dopeonarope (Jul 5, 2018)

back at ya kiddo


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 5, 2018)

dopeonarope said:


>


@Gary Goodson did you ask Johnny the question?


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 5, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4160459


i hate it when that happens...


----------



## ANC (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## Nugachino (Jul 7, 2018)

ANC said:


>


Someone has been playing too much Minecraft.


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 7, 2018)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 4156997


Anyone else just start singing/humming the theme song when they saw this? I know I did. Haven't heard the bloody thing for about 20 years. And somehow I still know how it goes.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 7, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


>


is that a tRUMP quote?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 7, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> is that a tRUMP quote?


Probably just visceral buzz word propaganda. 

Pavlov would be proud...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 8, 2018)

Sorry I couldn't resist 
 

SH420


----------



## macsnax (Jul 8, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Sorry I couldn't resist
> View attachment 4162023
> 
> SH420


Nice palm tree.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jul 8, 2018)

yes please


----------



## neosapien (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## neosapien (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 9, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


>


Mmm... foot cheese.


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Mmm... foot cheese.


Ah, okay. So THAT'S why it smells so bad. It really is foot cheese.


----------



## ANC (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 10, 2018)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 4162721


Maybe the lies are more comforting. Dare i say enjoyable? If we didn't enjoy being fucked we'd stand up right?


----------



## herbose (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 11, 2018)

ANC said:


>


Fish food


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 12, 2018)

ANC said:


>


----------



## ANC (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 12, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4164161


I bet @Gary Goodson had something to do with it...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 12, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I bet @Gary Goodson had something to do with it...


----------



## Bareback (Jul 12, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4164161


It was Florida Man, have you not seen news reports from Florida ie. Florida Man blah blah blah.


----------



## 420God (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 12, 2018)

420God said:


> View attachment 4164280


Didn't know @Gary Goodson had kids?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 13, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4164161


Every time I see a sign like this I think " this isn't precautionary. Someone did this and now they have to tell people."


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 13, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4164684


Looks like granny had a shart...


----------



## srh88 (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## Karah (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 17, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4166987


Is the candle scented?


----------



## Potmetal (Jul 18, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> Is the candle scented?


Won't matter. It is scientifically unpossible to cover the body odor coming off of the Amish. You'd think they would notice it themselves. But nope. They just carry on stinking like it's no biggie.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 18, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> Is the candle scented?


scented like what?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 18, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4166878


@Indacouch he reminds me of Chunker!


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 18, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> @Indacouch he reminds me of Chunker!


He's actually sitting on my lap now. I just woke him up when I got home....he's not even fully awake and already telling me he needs one of his brothers mini chocolate donuts.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 18, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> He's actually sitting on my lap now. I just woke him up when I got home....he's not even fully awake and already telling me he needs one of his brothers mini chocolate donuts.


Just don't give him a knife, or teach him about how to make a shank....


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 18, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Just don't give him a knife, or teach him about how to make a shank....


I've got a video to E-Mail you. He took his brothers light saber toy and cracked him over the head. I just happen to be filming him.

It's priceless


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 18, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I've got a video to E-Mail you. He took his brothers light saber toy and cracked him over the head. I just happen to be filming him.
> 
> It's priceless


Looking forward to it  and now upstairs to trim 2 more sigh.......


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 19, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4167920


isn't it embarrassing when you do that? i bet that lady still remembers that it takes more than 4 hogs to eat someone at one sitting...


----------



## ANC (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 20, 2018)

I'm not a parent but I am an uncle and a godfather. Ctfu


----------



## Bareback (Jul 20, 2018)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> I'm not a parent but I am an uncle and a godfather. Ctfu


True date.....


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 21, 2018)

ANC said:


>


She's making a statement with her shoes


----------



## ANC (Jul 22, 2018)

Just look at those hands, slut.


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## lokie (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 22, 2018)

lokie said:


>


Bidet? don't mind if i bid'do...


----------



## herbose (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## Nugachino (Jul 23, 2018)

herbose said:


>


Nice foundation love. Now you just need to apply the baboon lips. And raccoon eyeshadow.


----------



## ANC (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 23, 2018)

i drove past a real estate sign, but knocked my phone off the seat when i tried to take a picture. as close as i can recall it said " 6.5 acres of trees, thorns, and briars, on steep hillsides covered with kudzu. cleared double lot in the center, one way in or out, good for people who don't like neighbors, but do like goats"......i'm looking into a loan right now.......


----------



## ANC (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## macsnax (Jul 24, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i drove past a real estate sign, but knocked my phone off the seat when i tried to take a picture. as close as i can recall it said " 6.5 acres of trees, thorns, and briars, on steep hillsides covered with kudzu. cleared double lot in the center, one way in or out, good for people who don't like neighbors, but do like goats"......i'm looking into a loan right now.......


Seclusion is good for people that grow things.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 24, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i drove past a real estate sign, but knocked my phone off the seat when i tried to take a picture. as close as i can recall it said " 6.5 acres of trees, thorns, and briars, on steep hillsides covered with kudzu. cleared double lot in the center, one way in or out, good for people who don't like neighbors, but do like goats"......i'm looking into a loan right now.......


You could walk around naked! 

Of course the thorns and briars will take their toll on your junk...


----------



## Bareback (Jul 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> You could walk around naked!
> 
> Of course the thorns and briars will take their toll on your junk...


Those thorns and briars just built character, take it from me I go outside in that environment a lot nude, the sunburn however...... well that's another story.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


>


give her a bowl of water a day and let her stay there till her fat ass will come loose


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## macsnax (Jul 24, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Seclusion is good for people that grow things.


In all seriousness, I had 4 cops standing outside my hoophouse on Sunday. So f- ing glad I have tomatoes and what not else in there, among 8 pot plants. They didn't come for my plants, it was an unrelated matter but, 2 of them were rubber-necking, looking in there. The older I get the easier it is to stay calm in a bad situation. But still, fuck that shit.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 24, 2018)

last year i covered the small raised bed i have close to the house with plastic. opened my door the next day and there was a cop standing there looking in my little greenhouse....walked up to him and asked him if he liked the tomatoes and peppers? he just said "yeah, looks good" and walked back to his car.....how fucking stupid are the cops, and how fucking stupid do they think i am?? they think i'm going to plant anything illegal in a raised bed that's right by my house, that i'm going to have to uncover soon? anyone that stupid shouldn't be allowed to carry a weapon.


----------



## ANC (Jul 24, 2018)

Just slap her on the thigh and watch the resonance take that fucker apart.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 24, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4170478


That aint right...


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> That aint right...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 24, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4170613


I used to like cottage chesse...


----------



## dux (Jul 25, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4170613



Brutal...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 25, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4171070


I'm so sorry. Too soon?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 25, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I'm so sorry. Too soon?View attachment 4171077


just a tad...lol

stiff funny though


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 25, 2018)

^^^ Nope. Not funny. Not one bit.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 25, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> ^^^ Nope. Not funny. Not one bit.


Agreed. 

(I still don't like you.)


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 25, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Agreed.
> 
> (I still don't like you.)


 I like him a lot. One of the sharpest minds on RIU, and I have not once seen him call people on bullshit that wasn't bullshit. That sort of integrity is solid imo.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 25, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Agreed.
> 
> (I still don't like you.)


Well, shoot. I believe you. Glad you got that off your chest. I'm quite upset.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> Well, shoot. I believe you. Glad you got that off your chest. I'm quite upset.


Go eat your Lucky Charms. I'm sure your upset will soon fade!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 25, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Go eat your Lucky Charms. I'm sure your upset will soon fade!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 25, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> Well, shoot. I believe you. Glad you got that off your chest. I'm quite upset.


Oh good. 
My day is complete...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 25, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I like him a lot. One of the sharpest minds on RIU, and I have not once seen him call people on bullshit that wasn't bullshit. That sort of integrity is solid imo.


LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 25, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> LOL


 Sorry man that means his exchange with you too ... get over it is my advice


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 25, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Sorry man that means his exchange with you too ... get over it is my advice


LOL * 2


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 25, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> LOL * 2


 If I recall, this is how the last _tempestad de mierda_ began ... scuse me while I un-participate


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 25, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> If I recall, this is how the last _tempestad de mierda_ began ... scuse me while I un-participate


LOL * 3 

You're killing me!


----------



## ANC (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Srirachi (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## macsnax (Jul 26, 2018)

Srirachi said:


> View attachment 4171326


Looks like the horse and I agree about cops.


----------



## Srirachi (Jul 26, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Looks like the horse and I agree about cops.


The horse has been drinking and lowered its standards.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Indagrow (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## lokie (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 29, 2018)

ANC said:


>


proof that cats are alien beings


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 29, 2018)

ANC said:


>


----------



## Sortastupid (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Jul 30, 2018)

I really love the fish pic. It is a form of implosion, the ying to explosions and the future of power...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 30, 2018)

ANC said:


>


well damn, she's a good shot, for for the other side.....


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## PetFlora (Jul 31, 2018)

ANC said:


> I really love the fish pic. It is a form of implosion, the ying to explosions and the future of power...



Have you visited my new thread Thinking Outside the Box? Alas, the usual idiots have shown up, it could use a positive infusion


----------



## NinjaShamen (Jul 31, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> Have you visited my new thread Thinking Outside the Box? Alas, the usual idiots have shown up, it could use a positive infusion


I hate it when that show up to ruin a thread. I started one a while back about 420Jim and the Cannabus (a real pot activist out there every day trying to make a change) the only people who showed up to type on that thread were the useless idiots. Sad really that they can't just ignore a topic that doesn't interest them. Instead they have to be keyboard critics. Hope your thread turns around


----------



## Srirachi (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## Sortastupid (Jul 31, 2018)

Are you the boy on top or boy on bottom?
Just kidding, fucking funny though


----------



## ANC (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## 420God (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## Sortastupid (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## neosapien (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## Bareback (Jul 31, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4174181


OMG that is so funny...... I have a friend that is a nam vet , and his favorite story is him ( skinny white dude ) and a friend ( large black dude ) went to a whore house, they both grab a girl and a cot and get busy. His whore is screaming " ding ho ho ding ho" , he said all the ho's and John's are looking, but he doesn't speak that language and is just giving it hell . Upon returning to the base him and his friend go and find a translator, because he has to know what she was saying in xtc.... But she was saying " wrong hole wrong hole " ...ok well that explains a lot.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## Nugachino (Aug 1, 2018)

Scrolling through YouTube for shyte to watch. Found this highly amusing...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## Nugachino (Aug 1, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


>


That's my brain right there. Spent countless nights awake until 2-3am.


----------



## herbose (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Nugachino (Aug 5, 2018)

I really like the Adagio for Strings part.


----------



## ANC (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## lokie (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 8, 2018)

i thought that meant that people stealing watermelons will be chased by motorized clams.....¿


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 8, 2018)

Fat 80s kid with disabled Pac man parking... usually found in front of game stop

SH420


----------



## ANC (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 8, 2018)

what would we do without the news to remind us of all this stuff?


----------



## ANC (Aug 8, 2018)

Take the poison


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Aug 9, 2018)

That sounds like a seriously bad idea.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 9, 2018)

ANC said:


> That sounds like a seriously bad idea.


Wear safety glasses...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 9, 2018)

and welding gloves, and steel toed boots, and a leather apron


----------



## macsnax (Aug 9, 2018)

And do it in somebody else's house.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 14, 2018)

Bbcchance said:


> View attachment 4180768


Bob has a vagene? 

I'm confused...


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 14, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Bob has a vagene?
> 
> I'm confused...


Brandon certainly has a mangina


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 14, 2018)

now i want an ass faced cat.....


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 14, 2018)

I thought it was a Roschach faced cat


----------



## lokie (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Nugachino (Aug 14, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


>


I was like... This better not be a butthole pic or something. Was not disappointed. Saw an 88mph butzpacitor


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 14, 2018)

Nugachino said:


> I thought it was a Roschach faced cat


same thing


----------



## Koibob1981 (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Koibob1981 (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Koibob1981 (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## Koibob1981 (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## Koibob1981 (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## Koibob1981 (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## srh88 (Aug 16, 2018)

Koibob1981 said:


> View attachment 4181700


Out of all the pictures on the internet.... This is what you screenshot and post?
Must be a franzia kinda night


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## macsnax (Aug 16, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4182103


Wow, that's a lot to unload.


----------



## ANC (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 17, 2018)

could have put a couple of those in the beautiful thread....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 17, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4182461


I'm going to wal-mart today...


----------



## Koibob1981 (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Koibob1981 (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Koibob1981 (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## kmog33 (Aug 19, 2018)

...


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Bareback (Aug 20, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4183886


I see what you did there


----------



## srh88 (Aug 20, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I see what you did there


helen keller didnt


----------



## ANC (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Bareback (Aug 20, 2018)

srh88 said:


> helen keller didnt


Most of my family on my mother's side lived less than two miles from the Hellen Keller school, a very depressing place to live or die for that matter the whole lot of them are buried near there.


----------



## NinjaShamen (Aug 20, 2018)

Koibob1981 said:


> View attachment 4183479


Rolling like Hunter S. Thompson


----------



## neosapien (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Koibob1981 (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 20, 2018)

Koibob1981 said:


> View attachment 4184179


LOL
Wedding rings are awesome! 






---
https://www.mackslure.com/products/wedding-ring-fishing-spinners-lures-trolling/?ref=270&name=wedding-ring®-glo®-fly-series


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 20, 2018)

Koibob1981 said:


> View attachment 4184179


that's often fatal.


cof


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Aug 23, 2018)

+


----------



## KrazyG (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 23, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4185801


i'll ride the tilt-a-whirl


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 23, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4185801


Are tickets on sale yet?


----------



## ANC (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## Koibob1981 (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## neosapien (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 24, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> View attachment 4186315


my firm belief, ever since childhood


----------



## ANC (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## Koibob1981 (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 25, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4186370



Each time they ask me, 'how many bags would you like?' I always answer, "as many as it takes." They usually seem a little confused...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 25, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Each time they ask me, 'how many bags would you like?' I always answer, "as many as it takes." They usually seem a little confused...


they don't ask here yet....but they all know me, i doubt i'll even get asked.....they know what kind of answer they'll get to stupid questions


----------



## Koibob1981 (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Koibob1981 (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 25, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


>




Gif of the Week!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## Koibob1981 (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## Koibob1981 (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 28, 2018)

Koibob1981 said:


> View attachment 4188474


Chewbacca probably knows how to edit photos.

Just sayin'...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 28, 2018)

Koibob1981 said:


> View attachment 4188474


i don't care, one way or the other, just imagining george lucas going "oh no, not this weirdo again!"


----------



## ANC (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 28, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


>


Hahaha.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 28, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


>


----------



## herbose (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## Fubard (Aug 29, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4189151


That moment when Drop Bears get it wrong...


----------



## srh88 (Aug 29, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> View attachment 4189132


Heard it from another you been messing around


----------



## Fubard (Aug 30, 2018)

One for @UncleBuck, I know he'll appreciate it


----------



## ANC (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Aug 31, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4190394


He looks gayer than white shoes.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 31, 2018)

ANC said:


> He looks gayer than white shoes.


everyone did back then, it was the powdered wigs and ruffled shirts


----------



## bellcore (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## neosapien (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 5, 2018)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 4193133


LOL
I've got a six pack of Busch tall boys in the fridge right now -- but they're for boiling brats!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 5, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


>


i'm worried, the only number i see is the 9 in the small dick circle


----------



## neosapien (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## Bareback (Sep 5, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4193282


Mine usually says " come again " ..... it's a southern thang


----------



## lokie (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## dux (Sep 5, 2018)

What in the fuck Is up with dude pushing his head thru the sand !?!?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 5, 2018)

dux said:


> What in the fuck Is up with dude pushing his head thru the sand !?!?


I thought he was trying to be a fish out of water. Maybe not. Maybe just a retard out of water.


----------



## Delztronics (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## 420God (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## dux (Sep 6, 2018)

Cutler...


----------



## TwistItUp (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## TwistItUp (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 7, 2018)

ANC said:


>


i hope the people who put their pets in shit like this have all the scratches and bites they deserve


----------



## PetFlora (Sep 7, 2018)

TwistItUp said:


> View attachment 4194332


OMG that's hysterical


----------



## ANC (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 7, 2018)

ANC said:


>


dunno why, but i really feel for the cat here


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## Koibob1981 (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 7, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


>


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 7, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4194783


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 8, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


>


that's actually pretty damn good, and i have no idea what they're saying.
"Namahage" are demons that scare kids into being good on new years...i'm sure that's not exactly the point of this song, but at least it gives a little perspective


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 8, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


>


I need your music collection.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 8, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's actually pretty damn good, and i have no idea what they're saying.
> "Namahage" are demons that scare kids into being good on new years...i'm sure that's not exactly the point of this song, but at least it gives a little perspective


They've been playing since the late 80's if I remember correctly. They do some killer cover songs and their original music is all over the place sound wise.

Here is a good one from way back.


----------



## Koibob1981 (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 9, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> View attachment 4195874


but it hasn't had bird butts and squirrel nuts floating in it.....


----------



## lokie (Sep 9, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> but it hasn't had bird butts and squirrel nuts floating in it.....


The secret sauce is always kept secret for a reason.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 9, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> View attachment 4195874


That cat looks like the first word out of its mouth is going to be "diabeetus".


----------



## *** River Rat *** (Sep 10, 2018)

Rosco thinks it's fuckin funny too !!


----------



## ANC (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 10, 2018)

*sniff.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## *** River Rat *** (Sep 10, 2018)

Rosco is still bustin a nut laughin...better check the bud I have drying !!!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 10, 2018)

my sig made me LOL.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 10, 2018)

*** River Rat *** said:


> View attachment 4196252 Rosco thinks it's fuckin funny too !!


Um, hey. 'Sup. You cyber?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 10, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> my sig made me LOL.


That's a pretty nice sig you got there


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 11, 2018)

SH420


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 11, 2018)

^^LOL poor guys.


----------



## ANC (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Sep 11, 2018)

Freud was a coke addict. I prefer Jung, Erikson, Maslow, Piaget, and a few other Cognitive, Humanist, Developmental, and Psychodynamic psychologists. And obviously, Drs. Tim Leary and Richard Alpert/Ram Dass.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 11, 2018)

ok one more for the hurricane people:


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 11, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Freud was a coke addict. I prefer Jung, Erikson, Maslow, Piaget, and a few other Cognitive, Humanist, Developmental, and Psychodynamic psychologists. And obviously, Drs. Tim Leary and Richard Alpert/Ram Dass.


I made chapatis with Richard Alpert at a rainbow gathering in Oregon in the '70s

I didn't know who he was at the time, but he seemed nice


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 11, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> They've been playing since the late 80's if I remember correctly. They do some killer cover songs and their original music is all over the place sound wise.
> 
> Here is a good one from way back.


That's so much better than the other one

Seems like a different drummer too


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Sep 11, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I made chapatis with Richard Alpert at a rainbow gathering in Oregon in the '70s
> 
> I didn't know who he was at the time, but he seemed nice


No shit?! That’s pretty awesome.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 11, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> No shit?! That’s pretty awesome.


I met Hugh Romney there too

I was AWOL from the navy at the time


----------



## *** River Rat *** (Sep 12, 2018)

I met "Huggy Bear" (Antonio Fargas) from Starsky and Hutch while partying in Western Mass in the 80's....he was a cool dude !!

PS...picture from Google...we hung for a while..only an asshole
would....I'm way too cool myself...ha ! Guess shouldn6 have got .....eg so high b4 edit !


----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 12, 2018)

*** River Rat *** said:


> I met "Huggy Bear" (Antonio Fargas) from Starsky and Hutch while partying in Western Mass in the 80's....he was a cool dude !!
> 
> PS...picture from Google...we hung for a while..only an asshole
> would....I'm way too cool myself...ha ! Guess shouldn6 have got .....eg so high b4 edit !
> ...


I sold weed to Buddy Miles at the Owl Cafe in Ballard, WA in 1982

Around that time he was showing up at jam sessions in dive bars in Seattle- I saw him at the Scarlet Tree too


----------



## blake9999 (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## 420God (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Sep 13, 2018)

Half of it tastes like refried brown bread crust anyway.


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 13, 2018)

This "an error ocurred' tryin to post a pic is pissin me off...what the fu_hell.


----------



## dux (Sep 13, 2018)

420God said:


> View attachment 4197994



Vegan Food is as bad as the vegans(nut jobs) who eat the shit....lol.


----------



## Koibob1981 (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## macsnax (Sep 14, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4198535


Lol ok


----------



## *** River Rat *** (Sep 15, 2018)

Gotta love Capt Spaulding !!


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 16, 2018)

420God said:


> View attachment 4197994


I'm down for the vegan shit.


----------



## ANC (Sep 16, 2018)

At least it tastes the same entering and leaving your body.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 16, 2018)

ANC said:


> At least it tastes the same entering and leaving your body.


I'll take your word for that


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 16, 2018)

ANC said:


> At least it tastes the same entering and leaving your body.


Maybe the store bought stuff. But, I've made some pretty tasty stuff from ingredients at home.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 16, 2018)

Who doesn't love a good falafel with hummus and tahini?


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 17, 2018)

A young, freshly married couple hurried into a fancy downtown hotel lobby. The groom shouted, "Give us your grandest suite!" The receptionist checked inventory then asked the groom, "Very good sir, would you prefer the Bridal?" The groom replied, "No, thanks. I'll just hold her by the ears until she gets the hang of it..."


----------



## ANC (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## Koibob1981 (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Sep 17, 2018)

Lol, my daughter still calls Angry Birds, Angry de birds like she did when she was a toddler.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## srh88 (Sep 17, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4200346


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 17, 2018)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4200358


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## srh88 (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 19, 2018)

ANC said:


>


----------



## Koibob1981 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 20, 2018)

Koibob1981 said:


> View attachment 4201943


You're really bad at this


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 20, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> You're really bad at this


yeah, you gotta figure that camera out....i'm just imagining the peppa pig bike....


----------



## Koibob1981 (Sep 20, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, you gotta figure that camera out....i'm just imagining the peppa pig bike....


I know what your saying but that was the full pic I just got a screenshot and put it on,would of been nice to see the bike though


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Bareback (Sep 20, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4202243


That's going to leave a mark.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 20, 2018)

Bareback said:


> That's going to leave a mark.


Probably won't look good in court...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## neosapien (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 20, 2018)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 4202404


LOL
OMG

LOL


----------



## TwistItUp (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Bareback (Sep 20, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4202442


That's a hoot.








Hooter that is.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## Koibob1981 (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## Koibob1981 (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## Koibob1981 (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## Koibob1981 (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## TwistItUp (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## lokie (Sep 24, 2018)

you are welcome.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 24, 2018)

_*Page 1666*_


----------



## ANC (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 25, 2018)

Not a pic but shit, but lmfao, were she buy her dope.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 25, 2018)

ANC said:


>


How to raise your wealth, by eating a banker


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 27, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


>


if anyone would have given me that fucking bullshit for Halloween, i would have shit on the hood of their car.....
and left the package of salad stuck in it, just so there would be no misunderstanding.....


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 27, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if anyone would have given me that fucking bullshit for Halloween, i would have shit on the hood of their car.....
> and left the package of salad stuck in it, just so there would be no misunderstanding.....


I thought all of us here liked, Little bags full of green


----------



## Bareback (Sep 27, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if anyone would have given me that fucking bullshit for Halloween, i would have shit on the hood of their car.....
> and left the package of salad stuck in it, just so there would be no misunderstanding.....


Is it protocol that you receive the salad first..... my timing might be a little off.



jerryb73 said:


> I thought all of us here liked, Little bags full of green


Speaking for myself, I like BIG bags of green.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 27, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Is it protocol that you receive the salad first..... my timing might be a little off.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking for myself, I like BIG bags of green.


Me too but I wasn’t trying to be greedy.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 27, 2018)

Did someone say big bags of Green?????


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## Koibob1981 (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Sep 27, 2018)

You guys are crackin' me up!


----------



## herbose (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## Koibob1981 (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## Koibob1981 (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## dux (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## Koibob1981 (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## TwistItUp (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## undercoverfbi (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 29, 2018)

ANC said:


>


what flavor is that splooge?


----------



## ANC (Sep 29, 2018)

Semen


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 29, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what flavor is that splooge?


u asked for it...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 29, 2018)

who's filling them, and what do they get paid?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 30, 2018)

ANC said:


>


Atlas farted?


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 30, 2018)

ANC said:


>


Looks like a hernia


cof


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 30, 2018)

curious old fart said:


> Looks like a hernia
> 
> 
> cof


i'd have to offer to give those guys a break, and help her hold that thing up till they were all rested up. damn, i'm a samaritan.....


----------



## Bareback (Sep 30, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'd have to offer to give those guys a break, and help her hold that thing up till they were all rested up. damn, i'm a samaritan.....


One slip and you'd have to get directions out.


----------



## ANC (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 1, 2018)

Bareback said:


> One slip and you'd have to get directions out.


i got gps


----------



## ANC (Oct 1, 2018)

Hand luggage?


----------



## srh88 (Oct 1, 2018)

Bareback said:


> One slip and you'd have to get directions out.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 1, 2018)

ANC said:


> Hand luggage?


i'd b happy to carry on with that.....


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 1, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'd b happy to carry on with that.....


..that's plane to see.


----------



## ANC (Oct 1, 2018)

A statue of Donald Trump has gone face-to-face with a formidable new critic -- the classic British children's character Matilda.


----------



## ANC (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 1, 2018)

ANC said:


> A statue of Donald Trump has gone face-to-face with a formidable new critic -- the classic British children's character Matilda.


Matilda would annihilate trump in a debate. and probably in a fist fight, too


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## elkamino (Oct 2, 2018)

This used to be a pictures thread and I liked it better


----------



## Koibob1981 (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 2, 2018)

A classic...


----------



## herbose (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## neosapien (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## 420God (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 5, 2018)

420God said:


>


think he forgot something...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Bareback (Oct 5, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4210905


Yeah right, when I got that shit yesterday I thought " fuck it we just bombed Canada over the NAFTA disagreement. " And then I went back to sanding drywall, because life can't get much worse when you are sanding this much drywall.

Disclaimer : above comments were made in an attempt at humor...sanding drywall really ain't that bad.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 5, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Yeah right, when I got that shit yesterday I thought " fuck it we just bombed Canada over the NAFTA disagreement. " And then I went back to sanding drywall, because life can't get much worse when you are sanding this much drywall.
> 
> Disclaimer : above comments were made in an attempt at humor...sanding drywall really ain't that bad.


i didn't get one, prolly cause i turn my phone off...lol


----------



## Bareback (Oct 5, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> i didn't get one, prolly cause i turn my phone off...lol


I was listening to death/punk metal while painting and didn't realize it wasn't part of the song until a commercial came on and I was still getting the alert. I can't really understand the words their saying anyhow.


----------



## ANC (Oct 5, 2018)

If they can push that alert shit on your phone, what else can they install remotely?


----------



## 420God (Oct 5, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> think he forgot something...


I can't believe not one person was like, um, excuse me Mr. President.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 5, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I was listening to death/punk metal while painting and didn't realize it wasn't part of the song until a commercial came on and I was still getting the alert. I can't really understand the words their saying anyhow.


usually when i get to work, i just turn my phone off, my wife knows how to get a hold of me if there is a problem


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 5, 2018)

ANC said:


> If they can push that alert shit on your phone, what else can they install remotely?


porn


----------



## 420God (Oct 5, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> porn


No change here then.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 5, 2018)

420God said:


> No change here then.


Barnyard porn?


----------



## 420God (Oct 5, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Barnyard porn?


I can walk outside for that.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Oct 6, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> porn


My phone screen is too small to make that useful.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 6, 2018)

420God said:


> I can walk outside for that.


I've had both arms elbow-deep in cows


----------



## 420God (Oct 6, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I've had both arms elbow-deep in cows


Nothing like turning around a calf coming out backwards.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 6, 2018)

420God said:


> Nothing like turning around a calf coming out backwards.


I have skinny arms so I was the go-to guy


----------



## ANC (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 8, 2018)

Lol...


----------



## ANC (Oct 9, 2018)

Yeah I know the first one is more subtle, smart kids will know.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 9, 2018)

ANC said:


> Yeah I know the first one is more subtle, smart kids will know.


yeah i got that one...lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 9, 2018)

Can't remember if i posted this one yet.


----------



## ANC (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 10, 2018)

Well it made me laugh anyway.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## WHATFG (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## lokie (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 10, 2018)

lokie said:


>





That ain't right...


----------



## macsnax (Oct 10, 2018)

lokie said:


>


That thing looks hungry!


----------



## ANC (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## Nugachino (Oct 12, 2018)

ANC said:


>


Porn. The indiscriminate killer of geniuses and fuckfaces.


----------



## WHATFG (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 12, 2018)

WHATFG said:


> View attachment 4214371


trump's root ain't no where near that big....the rest of the proportions are about right, but the whole "root" should be the hair on the end...


----------



## ANC (Oct 12, 2018)

The single long pube combed around his hip is perfect though.

I couldn't stop laughing at his hair last night. like he takes it from his one temple and wraps it around his head to the rear on the other side like some hair turban. I'm pretty bald, and the most liberating thing I ever did was to shave my hair down nice and short. I don;t even have to look in a mirror on the way out the door. It is always perfect.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 12, 2018)

cof


----------



## lokie (Oct 13, 2018)

Recognize the signs of your teenagers addictions.


----------



## PetFlora (Oct 13, 2018)

ANC said:


>


hmm, he doesn't look like DJT


----------



## srh88 (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## neosapien (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## srh88 (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## WHATFG (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## WHATFG (Oct 17, 2018)

Only probably not across the American border...lol...


----------



## ANC (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## greg nr (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2018)

ANC said:


>


Crossing the double yellow lions is a violation that will result in getting pulled over ...and out


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## lokie (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## lokie (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## neosapien (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 22, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4219610


it IS a diamond


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 22, 2018)

Hide and Seek Runner Up


----------



## ANC (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## Bioaccumulator (Oct 22, 2018)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4218893
> View attachment 4218894
> 
> View attachment 4218902
> ...


H


Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Hide and Seek Runner Up
> View attachment 4219613


Hoffa is in meadowlands stadium brother!


----------



## Bioaccumulator (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## Coloradoclear (Oct 22, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4219611


Spot on!


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 22, 2018)

Bioaccumulator said:


> View attachment 4219661
> H
> 
> Hoffa is in meadowlands stadium brother!


dig him up and show me where.....till then, he's still runner up


----------



## Bioaccumulator (Oct 22, 2018)

Odell won't back me financially, things have been cancelled until further notice! Runner up he is


----------



## Koibob1981 (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## lokie (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## 420God (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 23, 2018)

420God said:


> View attachment 4220483


if i win a billion dollars, i'll buy a new identity, AND new friends....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## PetFlora (Oct 24, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4220371


While I was waiting in the class room adjacent to the church for my second wedding, there was a blackboard upon which I wrote in HUGE letters* HELP*

Marriage lasted 13 months before I finally had enough, but it really ended after about 4 months before falling off a cliff


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## gwheels (Oct 24, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4220645


OMG that is a rough one. ROFL


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 25, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4220372


 "Trick or treat"? I have a .357mag and you have a plastic pumpkin


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 25, 2018)

Actually, I like that kids come to the door and then go home to be somebody else's headache


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 25, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Actually, I like that kids come to the door and then go home to be somebody else's headache


i buy good candy, full size candy bars, and give out two per kid. of course i live on the side of a mountain with no sidewalks, so i might get two or three kids every halloween, then i have to get rid of the rest of the candy.....somehow.....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 25, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4220645


I cringe every time I see deez nuts.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 25, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I cringe every time I see deez nuts.


yeah, i never thought about touching a squirrels nut's, but i might have to fish out my welding gloves and help a guy out....


----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 25, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, i never thought about touching a squirrels nut's, but i might have to fish out my welding gloves and help a guy out....


That was hard to look at without cringing. I'd like to think it was photoshopped. The pain that poor thing was probably in.


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 25, 2018)

If I'm ever in the predicament that squirrel is in and you happen to have a gun, if it's faster to shoot me in the head than to free me, by all means go for the gun


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 25, 2018)

dannyboy602 said:


> That was hard to look at without cringing. I'd like to think it was photoshopped. The pain that poor thing was probably in.


it wasn't photoshopped by me, but i did just find it on the net, so i have no certificate of authenticity. damn good job if it's photoshopped


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 26, 2018)

dannyboy602 said:


> That was hard to look at without cringing. I'd like to think it was photoshopped. The pain that poor thing was probably in.


I don't know about squirrels, but I do know at least some animals don't have sensitive testicles like us human folk. If you're ever trying to fight off or subdue a ram and you get the idea to kick them in their big 'ol nuts, I'll tell you right now, you better come up with a better plan because it doesn't do anything besides give him more justification to try to kill you, ha ha! And it's a good thing their nuts aren't sensitive because they're basically playing pinball between their back legs all day with every step. They'd probably choose to starve to death if they felt it like we do, ha ha!


----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## macsnax (Oct 28, 2018)

TwistItUp said:


> View attachment 4222600


There's so much wrong with that


----------



## srh88 (Oct 28, 2018)

macsnax said:


> There's so much wrong with that


If thats wrong i don't want to be right


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 28, 2018)

srh88 said:


> If thats wrong i don't want to be right


 I know ... so much man


----------



## srh88 (Oct 28, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I know ... so much man


Its nice to have someone you feel safe and protected with. Also.. That banana hammock is awesome.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 28, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Its nice to have someone you feel safe and protected with. Also.. That banana hammock is awesome.


I'm hoping alcohol was involved.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 28, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm hoping alcohol was involved.


Probably meth.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 28, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Probably meth.


No way that dudes on meth. Maybe mountain dew.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 28, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> No way that dudes on meth. Maybe mountain dew.


Mountain meth


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 28, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Mountain meth


Ahhh shake and bake.


----------



## ANC (Oct 28, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i buy good candy, full size candy bars, and give out two per kid. of course i live on the side of a mountain with no sidewalks, so i might get two or three kids every halloween, then i have to get rid of the rest of the candy.....somehow.....


My daughter sees all the halloween shit on TV and can't understand that it is not something we do here.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 28, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Mountain meth


"doan meth wid meee"


----------



## srh88 (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 29, 2018)

srh88 said:


> If thats wrong i don't want to be right


if that's right, i don't want to be right....


----------



## ANC (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Oct 29, 2018)

.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 29, 2018)

ANC said:


> .





¿


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## dux (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## WHATFG (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 31, 2018)

herbose said:


>


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## srh88 (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 1, 2018)

I had never heard of this guy before a buddy took me to see him live. He was hilarious - creative and unique. Enjoy...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 1, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I had never heard of this guy before a buddy took me to see him live. He was hilarious - creative and unique. Enjoy...


Demitri is funny as hell, love the bits with the big sketch pad

here is is with Colbert, with a few of his sketches....love the one about the correlation between the number of pets you have and the number of teeth you have


----------



## ANC (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## macsnax (Nov 2, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4225999


Even if that dentist is out of state I would make the trip.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Nov 2, 2018)

dux said:


> View attachment 4223974


That's got Colorado written all over it!


----------



## lokie (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 3, 2018)

ANC said:


>


the gif that's messed up is pretty cool, worth a repost
you can see it if you reply


----------



## elkamino (Nov 3, 2018)

ANC said:


>





Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the gif that's messed up is pretty cool, worth a repost
> you can see it if you reply


What he said! ^


----------



## Bareback (Nov 3, 2018)

ANC said:


>


Trowel machine vs stake left a little high = a crew of scrambling finishers and one guy with broken ribs..... this is what happened to us in '89 . Us carpenters laughed histerically, them finishers didn't think it was so funny, and then we realized it was our fault..... oops.


----------



## lokie (Nov 3, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Trowel machine vs stake left a little high = a crew of scrambling finishers and one guy with broken ribs..... this is what happened to us in '89 . Us carpenters laughed histerically, them finishers didn't think it was so funny, and then we realized it was our fault..... oops.


I was about 8 when dad had a carport built onto the house.

Only a few min after the finishers were done I fell into the freshly finished work, still a bit soupy.

Some laughed. Most in fact, except for my dad.


----------



## WHATFG (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## Bareback (Nov 5, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4227647


And now we know why it's a great pumpkin..... to quote Paul Harvey " the rest of the story ".


----------



## ANC (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 7, 2018)

NinjaShamen said:


> View attachment 4229041


Ok now that's damn funny


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 7, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4228993


jesus paints his fingernails?
thought he was a carpenter?


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 7, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> jesus paints his fingernails?
> thought he was a carpenter?


Probably retired by now tho wouldnt ya think?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 7, 2018)

NinjaShamen said:


> View attachment 4229041


does he remind anyone else of Mr. Mackey?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 7, 2018)

Bbcchance said:


> Probably retired by now tho wouldnt ya think?


i dunno, i'd think he has a lot of time on his hands.....gotta have some kind of hobby.


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 7, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i dunno, i'd think he has a lot of time on his hands.....gotta have some kind of hobby.


Carving little hims on crosses?


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 8, 2018)

The segment with Olivia at 3:30 in almost caused me to drown in my beer. Enjoy...


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 8, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i dunno, i'd think he has a lot of time on his hands....


Nah it keeps falling through the holes.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## PetFlora (Nov 9, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> does he remind anyone else of Mr. Mackey?
> View attachment 4229153


Looks most like Granny from The Beverly Hillbillies


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 9, 2018)

ANC said:


>


It was a cold day


----------



## ANC (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Nov 9, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> Looks most like Granny from The Beverly Hillbillies


----------



## greg nr (Nov 9, 2018)

granny would have made a much better ag. trump would never be able to sit again..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 9, 2018)

greg nr said:


> granny would have made a much better ag. trump would never be able to sit again..


and i bet jeff never looked like this when he was younger


----------



## macsnax (Nov 9, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> and i bet jeff never looked like this when he was younger
> View attachment 4230097
> View attachment 4230098


Damn, granny was kinda hot in her day.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 9, 2018)

herbose said:


>


I WOOD!!!HA HA HA


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 10, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4229990


And she'll suck your bank account dry through your pee hole.


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 10, 2018)

herbose said:


>


He's a bit stiff in his old age.


----------



## ANC (Nov 11, 2018)

nailed it


----------



## WHATFG (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 13, 2018)

TwistItUp said:


>


Put that kid in a striped ref shirt where he belongs


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 13, 2018)

ANC said:


>


At least now I know what I want for xmas.


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 13, 2018)

TwistItUp said:


> At least now I know what I want for xmas.


A blender?


----------



## macsnax (Nov 13, 2018)

Bbcchance said:


> A blender?


Wood chipper, you can really paint some scenery with one of them.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2018)

ANC said:


>


is the copyright mark part of the tattoo or part of the picture?


----------



## ANC (Nov 15, 2018)

Either would be cool


----------



## ANC (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 15, 2018)

ANC said:


>


That's a big fucking turkey!


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> That's a big fucking turkey!


Getting crazy with the growth hormones these days


----------



## dux (Nov 15, 2018)

Naw, that's not a Turkey leg. More like a KFC chicken leg.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## Nugachino (Nov 16, 2018)

I'll take the Trojans any day. I don't need any more stuff to keep me up at night.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 18, 2018)

ANC said:


>


Instead of simply being tainted with E Coli


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 18, 2018)

All of the other reindeer,
used to laugh and call him names...





So he killed them.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 18, 2018)

Maybe they're just taking a nap


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 18, 2018)

He smoked them out


cof


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 18, 2018)

i thought maybe he had really bad eggnog farts...he's obviously drunk..


----------



## ANC (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 19, 2018)

ANC said:


>


he looks oddly unconcerned......


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 19, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> he looks oddly unconcerned......


He's just the starting official for a 1 person footrace, the dog was there when he left the house that morning


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 19, 2018)

ANC said:


>


Someone is going to need a pair of neuticles... 

(https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neuticles)


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## macsnax (Nov 20, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


>


Off topic but, have you heard how you can tell a dude from a chic, from their hands?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 20, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Off topic but, have you heard how you can tell a dude from a chic, from their hands?


Nope. 
How does that work?


----------



## macsnax (Nov 20, 2018)

So my pops is the bullshitter of all bullshitter's..... He was telling me last week you can always tell a man from a woman by their hands..... Ok so, a man's ring finger is always longer than his pointer finger and the opposite applies for women's fingers. I blew it off when he told me, but out of curiosity I checked a couple women's hands and he was right! Go check your old lady's hand, it kinda trips me out that it isn't common knowledge.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 20, 2018)

macsnax said:


> So my pops is the bullshitter of all bullshitter's..... He was telling me last week you can always tell a man from a woman by their hands..... Ok so, a man's ring finger is always longer than his pointer finger and the opposite applies for women's fingers. I blew it off when he told me, but out of curiosity I checked a couple women's hands and he was right! Go check your old lady's hand, it kinda trips me out that it isn't common knowledge.


i googled women's hands...got a few disturbing images, but looks like that's pretty accurate, maybe 90-95%


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## macsnax (Nov 21, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i googled women's hands...got a few disturbing images, but looks like that's pretty accurate, maybe 90-95%


Definitely a handy little piece of info.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 21, 2018)

A little chess humor...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> A little chess humor...


yeah, but the bishop there has to stay on black...


----------



## be4meliz (Nov 21, 2018)

Just need some little boy pawns on black


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 21, 2018)

macsnax said:


> So my pops is the bullshitter of all bullshitter's..... He was telling me last week you can always tell a man from a woman by their hands..... Ok so, a man's ring finger is always longer than his pointer finger and the opposite applies for women's fingers. I blew it off when he told me, but out of curiosity I checked a couple women's hands and he was right! Go check your old lady's hand, it kinda trips me out that it isn't common knowledge.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digit_ratio

My index fingers are longer than my ring fingers BTW.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## macsnax (Nov 21, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digit_ratio
> 
> My index fingers are longer than my ring fingers BTW.


That was an interesting link


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 21, 2018)

My index and ring fingers are the same length
Also, I can cross my little toes, but only on my right foot


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 21, 2018)

My ring finger is longer than the index on right hand, shorter on the left.

Hermie?


----------



## macsnax (Nov 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> My ring finger is longer than the index on right hand, shorter on the left.
> 
> Hermie?


Lol


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> My ring finger is longer than the index on right hand, shorter on the left.
> 
> Hermie?


Single-helix mutoid


----------



## ANC (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## lokie (Nov 22, 2018)

Someone went to taco hell for lunch.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## GBAUTO (Nov 22, 2018)

Bbcchance said:


> View attachment 4236732


Aw, man...friggin coffee spewed everywhere......


----------



## ANC (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 23, 2018)

GBAUTO said:


> Aw, man...friggin coffee spewed everywhere......


That wasn't coffee. 
SH420


----------



## ANC (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 23, 2018)

ANC said:


>


well that damn Waldo ain't in here......


----------



## budman111 (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 24, 2018)

Now how's that for a rat tail


----------



## macsnax (Nov 24, 2018)

TwistItUp said:


> Now how's that for a rat tail
> View attachment 4238227


I remember a time when a lot of people had those. Fucking terrible


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 24, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I render a time when a lot of people had those. Fucking terrible


Early 80s high school bullshit.


----------



## macsnax (Nov 25, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Early 80s high school bullshit.


Yup


----------



## dux (Nov 25, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Early 80s high school bullshit.



I thought rat tails and duck tails were a joke..
.
.
As I rocked a mullet.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 25, 2018)

you, Macguyver, and Joe Dirt.....


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 26, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4239217


shower stomp


----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 26, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Off topic but, have you heard how you can tell a dude from a chic, from their hands?


I always thought the presence of a dick was the giveaway.


----------



## macsnax (Nov 26, 2018)

Dirty Harry said:


> I always thought the presence of a dick was the giveaway.


If you can spot that, you've gone too far.....better be looking for an exit strategy.....


----------



## ANC (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## Nugachino (Nov 27, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> shower stomp


Waffle stomp


----------



## ANC (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## GBAUTO (Nov 27, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


>


I suspect that Grandma may be reminiscing a bit...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 27, 2018)

GBAUTO said:


> I suspect that Grandma may be reminiscing a bit...


if so, grandpa was pretty well equipped....


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 27, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4239697


Only if you're still warm.


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 27, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4239682


This stupid fucking town hung up Xmas decorations on the street lights a week before Halloween. War on Christmas my ass.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 27, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> This stupid fucking town hung up Xmas decorations on the street lights a week before Halloween. War on Christmas my ass.


mine did too, right after thanksgiving........i just went WTF....every store i went to xmas music and everything.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 27, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> This stupid fucking town hung up Xmas decorations on the street lights a week before Halloween. War on Christmas my ass.


they put that shit up at the end of september here, they just don't light it up till....the end of september.....
   ......
they'll take it down in april or may.......


----------



## Master_Tabi (Nov 27, 2018)

The music works like fireworks on zombies...TIME TO BUY SHIT YOU DONT NEED


----------



## lokie (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## dux (Nov 27, 2018)

The cop is sly...


----------



## NinjaShamen (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## lokie (Nov 28, 2018)

ANC said:


>


Cool. I had not seen Resusci Anne
porn until this.

Thanks RIU.


----------



## herbose (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 28, 2018)

ANC said:


>


i've seen a few women naked, and i don't recall any of that^


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 28, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


>


_ have you seen an Illudium PU_-36 explosive space modulator lying around? i just can't keep up with that thing


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 28, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


>


new one, now it gonna get political


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 28, 2018)

too soon?


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Nov 29, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


>


Repost


----------



## ANC (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## dux (Nov 29, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4240213
> 
> too soon?



That tribe kicks ass!! That dumb fucker got what he deserved!! 
They've survived 60,000 years, they don't need any help or someone's bible babble.
The crabs and seagulls will get a good meal outta the half buried white boy..


----------



## ANC (Nov 29, 2018)

naah fuckem, why do they get special treatment why the corporates and governments get to fuck us over for just being born


----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 29, 2018)

dux said:


> The cop is sly...


Probably also getting it all down on a body cam.


----------



## jonsmith2012ad (Nov 30, 2018)

herbose said:


>


Lol thank you for that, I’m dying


----------



## ANC (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 30, 2018)

ANC said:


> Repost


That police car is in my home town ANC....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 1, 2018)

Hydrotech364 said:


> That police car is in my home town ANC....


that wasn't you throwin the horns, was it?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 1, 2018)

ANC said:


>


That Shark Roadster seems to be rather specific about the species.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## Indagrow (Dec 2, 2018)

Hydrotech364 said:


> That police car is in my home town ANC....


South of me is the town of sandwich on cape cod...that made its rounds on the interweb


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 2, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> South of me is the town of sandwich on cape cod...that made its rounds on the interweb


 There must be a town somewhere called Donut.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 2, 2018)

@mr sunshine


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> @mr sunshine


Why do you hate birds


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## macsnax (Dec 3, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


>


I call the top


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## elkamino (Dec 3, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


>


 
The 2 story outhouse reminds me of this pic of My buddy dropping a deuce in a backcountry shitter In Bugaboo Provincial Park,BC. Lotsa mountaineers up there so Parks Canada has open air shitters in the most popular places. Can’t see it in the pic but there’s 55 gal drums on rails hidden in the rocks beneath. Whoever tops off a barrel puts a lid on, slides it down the rails and replaces it with an empty one. Helis carry them out in the fall, and the runoff water stays clean(ish).


----------



## ANC (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Bareback (Dec 4, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4243694


The universe that I work at has a vet school, which has a human skeleton with a femur bone hanging out of the pelvis with a sign that says " Bob has a boner "


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 4, 2018)

Bareback said:


> The universe that I work at has a vet school, which has a human skeleton with a femur bone hanging out of the pelvis with a sign that says " Bob has a boner "


 A universe job - nice! I work at a community cosmos myself.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 4, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> A universe job - nice! I work at a community cosmos myself.


I'm a " in house construction tech " I specialize in flooring, drywall, painting, doors and hardware, demolition, concrete, heavy equipment operation....... typically handling projects from 50,000+ all by myself. Apparently I'm hard to work with, so I work alone. 



Sooooo please remind me of what cosmos stands for, I'm having a brain fart.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 4, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> A universe job - nice! I work at a community cosmos myself.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 4, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I'm a " in house construction tech " I specialize in flooring, drywall, painting, doors and hardware, demolition, concrete, heavy equipment operation....... typically handling projects from 50,000+ all by myself. Apparently I'm hard to work with, so I work alone.
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo please remind me of what cosmos stands for, I'm having a brain fart.


Cosmos and universe are pretty much synonyms. Thanks for the pun'portunity!


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Indagrow (Dec 5, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> View attachment 4243779


Its crazy how true this really is.. What's your take on it? 100 levels trying to be hardasses or weed out the slackers? Maybe those are generally required courses so they think people will actually learn where the 500 are so degree specific no one will question if you learned anything or not. My thermo class was a fucking joke as was advanced material...but African studies nearly got me thrown out of school


----------



## elkamino (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 5, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> Its crazy how true this really is.. What's your take on it? 100 levels trying to be hardasses or *weed out the slackers*? Maybe those are generally required courses so they think people will actually learn where the 500 are so degree specific no one will question if you learned anything or not. My thermo class was a fucking joke as was advanced material...but African studies nearly got me thrown out of school


Close; 100 level is introductory and presents the subject "do you really want to get involved?". By the time one gets to 500, one knows what's entailed, has the interest, is more mature and doesn't need to be babied/handheld. I've taken 100-500's and later taught them as well, and it always was like that. Also, generally lower levels are taught by new, green profs who think they must be hardasses to attain tenure. I think alot of factors are in play but the generalization is pretty accurate


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## lokie (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## macsnax (Dec 5, 2018)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4244275


Thank you, its been a rough week.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 5, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4244156


Hey asshole that's my sister! Oh wait, nope they're not Mexican... I take the asshole comment back. Carry on! Lol

SH420


----------



## ANC (Dec 5, 2018)

.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 6, 2018)

now that's a baptism...


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Dec 6, 2018)

That's what happens when you wear your slut skirt to a baptism.


----------



## ANC (Dec 6, 2018)

Real Christmas trees are weird.
Our neighbor across the street used to get one.
Would make a huge mess. Looked pretty shitty
We have always gone for the plastic types... smaller and smaller with each rendition.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 6, 2018)

ANC said:


> Real Christmas trees are weird.
> Our neighbor across the street used to get one.
> Would make a huge mess. Looked pretty shitty
> We have always gone for the plastic types... smaller and smaller with each rendition.


plastic ones are the way to go, we've done real before but they make a mess, and become a fire hazard after a while...


----------



## Bareback (Dec 6, 2018)

ANC said:


> Real Christmas trees are weird.
> Our neighbor across the street used to get one.
> Would make a huge mess. Looked pretty shitty
> We have always gone for the plastic types... smaller and smaller with each rendition.


Our tree is so small this year that when my asked me to put a star on it I told her to use a belly button ring. Then she called me an asshole, so I cut a old string of large beads into a six bead strip and rubbed some brown shoes polish on them ...... my daughter walks in and pissed herself laughing...... and that's how i got on the naughty list folks.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 6, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Our tree is so small this year that when my asked me to put a star on it I told her to use a belly button ring. Then she called me an asshole, so I cut a old string of large beads into a six bead strip and rubbed some brown shoes polish on them ...... my daughter walks in and pissed herself laughing...... and that's how i got on the naughty list folks.


ph you got a name change too??

got mine last weekend "redneck asshole" only simple cause i had suran wrapped the small tree with all the ornaments on it and all i had to do is cut it out....

i was like "done", that's when my name changed


----------



## Bareback (Dec 6, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> ph you got a name change too??
> 
> got mine last weekend "redneck asshole" only simple cause i had suran wrapped the small tree with all the ornaments on it and all i had to do is cut it out....
> 
> i was like "done", that's when my name changed


That's a pretty good idea, I'll probably go with a drop cloth and a bungee cord though. 

Asshole is what my close friends and family call me......come to think of it strangers do too....


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 6, 2018)

Bareback said:


> That's a pretty good idea, I'll probably go with a drop cloth and a bungee cord though.
> 
> Asshole is what my close friends and family call me......come to think of it strangers do too....


i get that re-naming from my wife all the time.....plus a few other choice ones everyonce in a while.......


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 6, 2018)

Bareback said:


> That's a pretty good idea, I'll probably go with a drop cloth and a bungee cord though.
> 
> Asshole is what my close friends and family call me......come to think of it strangers do too....


you must be nicer than me, all my names have two parts or more.....fucking asshole....mother fucker....son of a bitch.....sometimes all of it strung together into one long goddamnmotherfuckingassholesonofabitch....but that's a really good day


----------



## Bareback (Dec 6, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you must be nicer than me, all my names have two parts or more.....fucking asshole....mother fucker....son of a bitch.....sometimes all of it strung together into one long goddamnmotherfuckingassholesonofabitch....but that's a really good day


Well to be honest I think my wife's vocabulary is limited.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 6, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4244769


 ?


----------



## macsnax (Dec 6, 2018)

Bbcchance said:


> View attachment 4244777 ?


Yikes


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 6, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


>


 That ain' shit. NASA has pictures of mine.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 6, 2018)

Bbcchance said:


> View attachment 4244777 ?


Goodbye kitty?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> That ain' shit. NASA has pictures of mine.


It has pictures of my boobs, sigh, long story.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 6, 2018)

Took me a minute to realize why I liked this pic so much...


----------



## ANC (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 7, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4245195


prolly


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## Bareback (Dec 7, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4245203


More importantly.....why is it 89.95?


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 7, 2018)

Bareback said:


> More importantly.....why is it 89.95?


I'd charge more for that service myself


----------



## Bareback (Dec 7, 2018)

Bbcchance said:


> I'd charge more for that service myself


Ohh .... service included.... well that's different.


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## dux (Dec 7, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Took me a minute to realize why I liked this pic so much...


 
This one's a lil better.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 7, 2018)

dux said:


> View attachment 4245466
> This one's a lil better.



Dude, you ruined it. You can't even see the dick...


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 8, 2018)

I 


Singlemalt said:


> Close; 100 level is introductory and presents the subject "do you really want to get involved?". By the time one gets to 500, one knows what's entailed, has the interest, is more mature and doesn't need to be babied/handheld. I've taken 100-500's and later taught them as well, and it always was like that. Also, generally lower levels are taught by new, green profs who think they must be hardasses to attain tenure. I think alot of factors are in play but the generalization is pretty accurate


I always thought it was 'ten year' so once I learned what it really was i felt like I've achieved tenure


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Dec 11, 2018)

Cape Town


----------



## Potmetal (Dec 12, 2018)

.


----------



## Potmetal (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## Potmetal (Dec 12, 2018)

.


----------



## ANC (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 12, 2018)

ANC said:


>


i want one....but what does it eat?


----------



## ANC (Dec 12, 2018)

souls


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 12, 2018)

ANC said:


> souls


well, i'm safe, sold that unit off long ago...


----------



## Potmetal (Dec 12, 2018)

.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## dux (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## wizard cabbage (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 13, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4248516


you ever worked retail? i guarantee that at least once a week you'll get some moron asking for the giant cinnamon rolls.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 13, 2018)

wizard cabbage said:


> View attachment 4248521


start em early.....


----------



## ANC (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## Bareback (Dec 13, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> start em early.....


Can't start any earlier than this...


----------



## ANC (Dec 14, 2018)

Marriage roulette?


----------



## ANC (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 14, 2018)

ANC said:


>


these things really exist......?


----------



## ANC (Dec 14, 2018)

Infant energy drink, you wanna think this over?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 14, 2018)

ANC said:


> Infant energy drink, you wanna think this over?


just more proof that people shouldn't be allowed to breed without supervision......having a kid makes you a parent....it doesn't make you a good parent


----------



## ANC (Dec 14, 2018)

Lol, they are prank pictures... not real produce


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## It's not oregano (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 15, 2018)

ANC said:


> Lol, they are prank pictures... not real produce


i know....just wondering how long it will be till these aren't jokes


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## elkamino (Dec 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


>


Thank you for your contributions


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 17, 2018)

ANC said:


>


ice cream makes me make the same face.....


----------



## ANC (Dec 17, 2018)

Icecream and good titties.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 17, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ice cream makes me make the same face.....


John Pinette....damn, i was looking at that kid, wondering who the hell it reminded me of.....John Pinette.....too bad he died, was funny as hell


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 17, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> John Pinette....damn, i was looking at that kid, wondering who the hell it reminded me of.....John Pinette.....too bad he died, was funny as hell
> 
> View attachment 4250587


I always liked his impersonation of the number 10


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## OJAE (Dec 19, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4250683


----------



## ANC (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Dec 20, 2018)

A deaf old lady walks into her local fishmongers and asks for a piece of cod

"Sorry, Ma'am, we've got no cod"

"Yes, sonny, a nice piece of cod"

"We have NO cod"

"I don't want haddock, just the cod"

This exchange continues with the fishmonger getting more and more exasperated. He grabs a piece of paper and in big bold letters writes CFOD and shows it to the lady. With a puzzled look, she says

"There's no f in cod"

"That's what I've been trying to tell you!"


----------



## herbose (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## herbose (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## OJAE (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## srh88 (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## macsnax (Dec 20, 2018)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4252380


0-60..yeah it can do that.... It can do 60_0 too man.....


----------



## lokie (Dec 20, 2018)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4252380


I knew a fellow who drove a yugo.

lol he had several body parts and some stuff under the hood held on using zip ties.


----------



## ANC (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Dec 21, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4252895


So my dad's cousin would make the best kite's for us kids using bamboo we cut at the river. He made them big and strong, using a whole garbage bag to cover the kite. and then he would put on a very long tail, which is important for stability. These things were beasts, we flew them thick fishing lines.. Anyway,one day his youngest son, who was only a toddler back then, but is a grown man now asked to fly the kite. Without thinking it through whoever was holding the reel full of line handed it to the kid. The kite lifted him, clean off the ground and smacked him into the 6' precast wall. We never saw that kite again.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 21, 2018)

ANC said:


> So my dad's cousin would make the best kite's for us kids using bamboo we cut at the river. He made them big and strong, using a whole garbage bag to cover the kite. and then he would put on a very long tail, which is important for stability. These things were beasts, we flew them thick fishing lines.. Anyway,one day his youngest son, who was only a toddler back then, but is a grown man now asked to fly the kite. Without thinking it through whoever was holding the reel full of line handed it to the kid. The kite lifted him, clean off the ground and smacked him into the 6' precast wall. We never saw that kite again.


that's funny, fell sorry for the person. I've heard that there are some kites that will do that. I've seen people at the coast get lifted right off the beach into the water....you can watch the kite go out to sea......


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## Bareback (Dec 21, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> that's funny, fell sorry for the person. I've heard that there are some kites that will do that. I've seen people at the coast get lifted right off the beach into the water....you can watch the kite go out to sea......


When I was a kid a lady and her three kids moved in next door, one day my brothers and I are flying a kite. Later that same day she buys a kite for her kids and they fly it straight into the power lines..... lucky they wasn't killed.


----------



## It's not oregano (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## lokie (Dec 21, 2018)

Hoe, Hoe, Hoe, Merry Fucking Christmas.






I know what that dood is getting for Christmas.
And what he is not!


----------



## ANC (Dec 21, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4252906


No idea how I got a wife...exceptI was kinda good looking as a youngster.


----------



## ANC (Dec 21, 2018)

Be strong


----------



## OJAE (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Dec 22, 2018)

I bet my 6-year-old daughter knows every permutation of fuck in at least two languages.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Potmetal (Dec 22, 2018)

ANC said:


> I bet my 6-year-old daughter knows every permutation of fuck in at least two languages.


You'd be surprised how smart kids can be. I've got a teenage son that I'm routinely shocked has killed himself getting dressed. Yet I walk into the shop where he was wrenching on his motorcycle and this knucklehead is putting together a string language that most guys 20yrs his senior would be impressed to have ever heard in their lifetimes.

A fucking thing of beauty it was.


----------



## ANC (Dec 22, 2018)

Yeah,I've also had a knack of swearing like a pirate for as long as I remember.


----------



## Potmetal (Dec 22, 2018)

I might've spent a decade or two as a sailor way back when. It seems he could have suffered some over-exposure in his earlier years

Growing up to be a pretty good guy tho. He can drive, ride, fix, and fuck up any piece of equipment you put before him. He surprises me every single day.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## It's not oregano (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Dec 23, 2018)

In Japan, the most common Christmas dinner is fried chicken like KFC....
It was the result of a marketing campaign in the 60s I think.
It is so big now, people have to order and book their fried chicken ages advance.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 23, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> View attachment 4253686


sure looked like a hog....


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2018)

ANC said:


> Yeah,I've also had a knack of swearing like a pirate for as long as I remember.


One day at work one of the surgeons asked me not to use the word fuck. I asked him why when he sprinkled it around liberally. He stated it sounded so much worse coming out of my mouth. I'm sure everyone here knows how that ended.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 23, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> One day at work one of the surgeons asked me not to use the word fuck. I asked him why when he sprinkled it around liberally. He stated it sounded so much worse coming out of my mouth. I'm sure everyone here knows how that ended.


i'm guessing with flying fucks....?


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 23, 2018)

The Ring + Cappuccino=


----------



## ANC (Dec 23, 2018)

I think it was Stephen King who wrote, go take a flying fuck at a rolling doughnut.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2018)

I'm going to stay safe this Christmas and duck the crowds.
I'm told there's a quack epidemic crapping up the neighborhood.


----------



## ANC (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## hossthehermit (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4255285


I'm in


----------



## ANC (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## lokie (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## WHATFG (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2018)

WHATFG said:


> View attachment 4257395 View attachment 4257395


Hey, how are you? Haven't seen you in ages.


----------



## ANC (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 1, 2019)

ANC said:


>


tough shrub


----------



## ANC (Jan 1, 2019)

I think the car was bricked.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jan 2, 2019)

I'm not looking at you until you stop sinning!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 2, 2019)

ANC said:


> I'm not looking at you until you stop sinning!


....and he never looked again......


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 2, 2019)

ANC said:


>


It's a bushing issue


----------



## GBAUTO (Jan 2, 2019)

Tire shake can ring your bell...nasty stuff


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 2, 2019)

*Lexington police brought to tears over truck fire*






https://komonews.com/news/offbeat/lexington-police-brought-to-tears-over-truck-fire?fbclid=IwAR04puXiYGhG4MTzvIUWtLXRAv93YpSFDXRIvNUL9gp4YeVy0G0Ec-0f29c


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 2, 2019)

Can't believe I missed this one. I really miss Obama...


----------



## srh88 (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 3, 2019)

and this is why they made showers


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 3, 2019)

Blue Wizard said:


>



Lol. We have a local video store that has pool supplies, a glass shop and grow supplies. And has been that way for years.


----------



## ANC (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## macsnax (Jan 4, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4260012


I do that a lot, and mostly because I'm here. Just watched the John Grisham innocent man docuseries on netflix twice this week lol.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## MediMary (Jan 5, 2019)

I remember this thread from way back when I joined, crazy it's still popping off all these years later


----------



## lokie (Jan 6, 2019)

MediMary said:


> I remember this thread from way back when I joined, crazy it's still popping off all these years later


What happened on Apr 17, 2015?

 









































2015-04-17 Jazz composer and musician John Coltrane i
s awarded a posthumous Special Citation by the Pulitzer Prize board


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jan 6, 2019)

Apparently eating naked in front of the mirror as a diet is a thing.







A woman in the park feeding squirrels from her marionette replica of herself.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 6, 2019)

ANC said:


> Apparently eating naked in front of the mirror as a diet is a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's borderline creepy


----------



## ANC (Jan 6, 2019)

Duuno, I'd like to do shit like that when I am as old as Double JJ


----------



## ANC (Jan 6, 2019)

macsnax said:


> That's borderline creepy


I was just thinking, maybe you were referring to the eating thing... The answer is still the same though.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 6, 2019)

ANC said:


> I was just thinking, maybe you were referring to the eating thing... The answer is still the same though.


Lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 6, 2019)

macsnax said:


> That's borderline creepy


Borderline?


----------



## dux (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## macsnax (Jan 6, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Borderline?


K maybe it is..... I don't know what everyone's into these days.......


----------



## ANC (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## WHATFG (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 7, 2019)

I can totally relate!


----------



## ANC (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Bareback (Jan 8, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4261705


Wow........ simply put..... sublime.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 8, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Wow........ simply put..... sublime.


Bro, that one still has me laughing..


----------



## ANC (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## dangledo (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## neosapien (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## herbose (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## herbose (Jan 10, 2019)

A worried husband calls the police:

Husband: "My wife of 15 years is missing. She went shopping yesterday and has not come home!"
Sheriff: "Height?"
Husband: "I'm not sure. A little over five-feet tall."
Sheriff: "Weight?"
Husband: "Don't know. Not slim, not really fat."
Sheriff: "Color of eyes?"
Husband: "Sort of brown, maybe blue. Not sure."
Sheriff: "Color of hair?"
Husband: "Changes a couple times a year. Maybe dark brown now. I can't remember."
Sheriff: "What was she wearing?"
Husband: "Could have been pants, or maybe a skirt or shorts. I don't know exactly."
Sheriff: "What kind of car did she go in?"
Husband: "She went in my truck."
Sheriff: "What kind of truck was it?"
Husband: "A 2016 Brilliant Diesel Grey Pearlcoat Ram Limited 4X4 with 6.4 l Hemi V8 engine ordered with the Ram Box bar and fridge option, led lighting, backup and front camera, Moose hide leather heated and cooled seats, climate controlled air conditioning. It has a custom matching white cover for the bed, Weather Tech floor mats. Trailing package with gold hitch, sunroof, DVD with full GPS navigation, satellite radio, Cobra 75 WX ST 40-channel CB radio, six cup holders, 3 USB port, and 4 power outlets. I added special alloy wheels and off-road Toyo tires. It has custom retracting running boards and under-glow wheel well lighting."


At this point the husband started choking up.


Sheriff: "Take it easy sir, we'll find your truck!!!"


----------



## herbose (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## herbose (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 11, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4263363


If so I've been in a bunch.


----------



## lokie (Jan 12, 2019)

herbose said:


>


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jan 15, 2019)

Jesus wept and he wouldn't take a tissue.

Why is he wearing a coat, doesn't that place have state of the art climate control?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 15, 2019)

ANC said:


> Jesus wept and he wouldn't take a tissue.
> 
> Why is he wearing a coat, doesn't that place have state of the art climate control?


actually, no, as i understand it, it does not have state of the art climate control. it's an old ass building that has had additions cobbled onto it over the years, and it's supposed to be a nightmare for anyone working on it, electricians, heat and ac, plumbers...even the window hangers hate it, the whole building is out of plumb


----------



## ANC (Jan 15, 2019)

Still, wearing a coat indoors...


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2019)

ANC said:


> Still wearing a coat indoors...


Think of it more as a cape


----------



## ANC (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 16, 2019)

Damn ANC being a little hard on the Boy Huh?


----------



## ANC (Jan 16, 2019)

I have bad impulse control.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 16, 2019)

I  pit bulls


----------



## ANC (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jan 17, 2019)

Irony


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jan 17, 2019)

Well, I was 19 when I ate my first paper... does that count as a kid? Probably should... I was employed at the time though.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 17, 2019)

ANC said:


> Well, I was 19 when I ate my first paper... does that count as a kid? Probably should... I was employed at the time though.


I'd say it counts. I started much younger tho.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jan 17, 2019)

cannabineer said:


>


Those themes have been played out, now it is all Anunnaki, flat earth, mud floods, and energy weapons, planes running on compressed air and hills are a conspiracy....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 17, 2019)

ANC said:


> Those themes have been played out, now it is all Anunnaki, flat earth, mud floods, and energy weapons...


I'd classify that as Hurr 2.0


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## elkamino (Jan 18, 2019)

Lol and that’s actually a nice one!


Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4266819


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 18, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4266819



I have one of those but made in america and stamped USPS since high school.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 18, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4266819


i've got one of those i've checked against digital scales.....it's dead the fuck on until you go past an oz....bought it at the post office in.....1990....i think....that general area, anyway...for a buck, i think....


----------



## lokie (Jan 18, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4266819


If you can't put batteries in it,






Connect to it wirelessly,






Or connect it to the internet, all to many will have no clue what to do with those.







I have a couple packed away in the old "way back in the day" memory box.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4266819


Been a while since I've seen an erectiometer


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4266819


I must not be from said era. What is it?


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 18, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I must not be from said era. What is it?


A scale. Hook your baggy on the clip and read the arrow.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> A scale. Hook your baggy on the clip and read the arrow.


Not your baggy, your chubby

erectiometer ftw


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2019)

what's the point of the bell?

@cannabineer lol I briefly thought you were serious and googled erectiometer. Turns out there is such a product. 

https://condomerie.com/eska-erectiometer-set-1-1.html?___store=english&___from_store=spaans







*THE ERECTIOMETER*

Subjects placed the Erectiometer on the penis themselves 
The Erectiometer was positioned approximately on the middle of the penile shaft
Subjects obtained their own readings
Because the Erectiometer requires some force to expand, it probably provides for a conservative measure of penile circumference

Why?


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Not your baggy, your chubby
> 
> erectiometer ftw


Oh yes, how quickly I forgot. Damn autocorrect


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 18, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> what's the point of the bell?
> 
> @cannabineer lol I briefly thought you were serious and googled erectiometer. Turns out there is such a product.
> 
> ...


The bell would be counterbalance.. hold scale between your fingers using loop at top of pic

@cannabineer will have to help with erectometer questions..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2019)

I kind of want one now. Not the scale, the erectometer


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 18, 2019)

Haha yeah I think I still have of them scales sitting around somewhere.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 18, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Haha yeah I think I still have of them scales sitting around somewhere.


I’m sure I do too,now I will probably look around.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 18, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> what's the point of the bell?


the weiner rings it


Spoiler


----------



## lokie (Jan 18, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> what's the point of the bell?
> 
> @cannabineer lol I briefly thought you were serious and googled erectiometer. Turns out there is such a product.
> 
> ...


Those are for precision measurements, you know, to quantify bragging rites.

These are just for fun.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2019)

lokie said:


> Those are for precision measurements, you know, to quantify bragging rites.
> 
> These are just for fun.


I feel bad for the little fella who slots into waste of time. I just can't see a bunch of guys sitting around with that on their junk comparing measurements. At least it's in metric. Giant numbers for those still stuck on imperial.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Not your baggy, your chubby
> 
> erectiometer ftw



Dont forget to account for bag weight when selling said chubby.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 18, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I feel bad for the little fella who slots into waste of time. I just can't see a bunch of guys sitting around with that on their junk comparing measurements. At least it's in metric. Giant numbers for those still stuck on imperial.



This is 6 inches. 


_____________



Or 152.4 millimeters.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## dux (Jan 19, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4266819



Saaweeet dude!.

Haven't seen one of those in years!


----------



## neosapien (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## Bareback (Jan 19, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4267364


What kind of tacos....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 19, 2019)

Bareback said:


> What kind of tacos....


apparently not the good kind


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## greg nr (Jan 19, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> apparently not the good kind


Point 1) When a wife beater goes off the rails, there is no good kind.
Point 2) There are no rails where a wife beater is concerned


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 20, 2019)

Downtowntillman said:


> View attachment 4268183


----------



## Danielson999 (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## OJAE (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## OJAE (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 21, 2019)

I nominate this cock&pussy pic of the month.


----------



## lokie (Jan 21, 2019)

Teasers the lot of them.


----------



## ANC (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 22, 2019)

how it starts


----------



## ANC (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 23, 2019)

cultural differences again....i don't know who that is, what it is, or why it should be funny.....


----------



## ANC (Jan 23, 2019)

Sock model wearing no socks..


----------



## ANC (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 23, 2019)

ANC said:


> Sock model wearing no socks..


ahhh, i was overthinking shit again....10.00......w/e for a pair of socks? how much is that? cause for $10.00 they better be freakin nice socks


----------



## macsnax (Jan 23, 2019)

Fuck the socks, you see the gymnast?


----------



## Coloradoclear (Jan 23, 2019)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 4262094
> View attachment 4262095
> 
> View attachment 4262096 View attachment 4262097
> ...


Haaaaaaaa. THAT IS FUCKING FUNNY!!!


----------



## Coloradoclear (Jan 23, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


I swear that is in Colorado!


----------



## ANC (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## macsnax (Jan 24, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4270149


Just watched that movie


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 24, 2019)

ANC said:


>


lol that's totally me.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 24, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Just watched that movie


When I’m channel surfing and see it, I’ll stop for a laugh. So many funny lines.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 24, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4270149


Is that the world's worst mixed drink?


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 24, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Is that the world's worst mixed drink?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 25, 2019)

Cerberus guarding the gate to the underworld.


----------



## ANC (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jan 26, 2019)

those hands!


----------



## macsnax (Jan 26, 2019)

That's a big boy!


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 26, 2019)

^^I wish that last one used the number 44 and not 101


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 26, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> ^^I wish that last one used the number 44 and not 101


That edition is very rare..


----------



## Bareback (Jan 26, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> ^^I wish that last one used the number 44 and not 101


Copy right issues......


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## macsnax (Jan 27, 2019)

And neither of them can spell wear or wearing. Lol, I don't think I've ever called someone on grammar, but that bothers me.
Not you but, whoever made the meme.


----------



## ANC (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 28, 2019)

dannyboy602 said:


> View attachment 4271981





Chunky Stool said:


>


where? wear.....wear where? they're fucking asses.....and that's not a typo.......


----------



## ANC (Jan 28, 2019)

I've only ever had one pair of boxers

they are just shorts over here... I'll walk my daughter to school in a pair and no one would blink.
I mean what do you wear under your shorts?


----------



## Bareback (Jan 28, 2019)

ANC said:


> I've only ever had one pair of boxers
> 
> they are just shorts over here... I'll walk my daughter to school in a pair and no one would blink.
> I mean what do you wear under your shorts?



Whitey tightys........ well they use to be white.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 28, 2019)

ANC said:


> I've only ever had one pair of boxers
> 
> they are just shorts over here... I'll walk my daughter to school in a pair and no one would blink.
> I mean what do you wear under your shorts?


boxer briefs...all i own now

https://www.hanes.com/shop/hanes/men/boxer-briefs#facet:&productBeginIndex:0&orderBy:&pageView:grid&minPrice:&maxPrice:&pageSize:20&


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 28, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> boxer briefs...all i own now
> 
> https://www.hanes.com/shop/hanes/men/boxer-briefs#facet:&productBeginIndex:0&orderBy:&pageView:grid&minPrice:&maxPrice:&pageSize:20&


I'm pretty sure you and I long lost are twins. 

Hopefully not identical...


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 28, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> boxer briefs...all i own now
> 
> https://www.hanes.com/shop/hanes/men/boxer-briefs#facet:&productBeginIndex:0&orderBy:&pageView:grid&minPrice:&maxPrice:&pageSize:20&


Same..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2019)

tighty whities should be burned in the same heap as white athletic socks. Boxers look so much better. 

Just my opinion, but @Roger A. Shrubber 's link looks like four pages of men wearing boys underwear.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 28, 2019)

ANC said:


> I've only ever had one pair of boxers
> 
> they are just shorts over here... I'll walk my daughter to school in a pair and no one would blink.
> I mean what do you wear under your shorts?


More shorts


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 28, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> tighty whities should be burned in the same heap as white athletic socks. Boxers look so much better.
> 
> Just my opinion, but @Roger A. Shrubber 's link looks like four pages of men wearing boys underwear.


hey, when you have a pair of balls swingin, i'll give your opinion more credence....if you want to give advice on panties, i bow to your expertise....when it comes to drawers....i gotta go with 53 years of experience


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2019)

I know you probably have underwear older than me. 

I sold high end men's fashion for a number of years. My eyes would light up when I saw tighty whities poking out. Little did he know he was also about to spend $300-$500 on underclothes.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 28, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I know you probably have underwear older than me.
> 
> I sold high end men's fashion for a number of years. My eyes would light up when I saw tighty whities poking out. Little did he know he was also about to spend $300-$500 on underclothes.


nah, my oldest pair is about 5 years old, and they'll have to go soon....fruit of the loom and hanes just don't make em like they used to....they're ten times more comfortable, but they're pushing it to last 4 or 5 years....i've had 20 year old tighty whiteys....mostly because i hated them and only wore them on laundry days


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 28, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I know you probably have underwear older than me.
> 
> I sold high end men's fashion for a number of years. My eyes would light up when I saw tighty whities poking out. Little did he know he was also about to spend $300-$500 on underclothes.


 This is why I shop at Ross.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> nah, my oldest pair is about 5 years old, and they'll have to go soon....fruit of the loom and hanes just don't make em like they used to....they're ten times more comfortable, but they're pushing it to last 4 or 5 years....i've had 20 year old tighty whiteys....mostly because i hated them and only wore them on laundry days


I didn't have an end plan for this conversation and I'm not really sure how to discuss underwear vintages in more detail than you've already done, so I'm going to bow to your 53 years of experience.



cannabineer said:


> This is why I shop at Ross.


That's the nature of commission sales.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 28, 2019)

Best page I scrolled across today! ^^^


----------



## ANC (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## giglewigle (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 29, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I didn't have an end plan for this conversation and I'm not really sure how to discuss underwear vintages in more detail than you've already done, so I'm going to bow to your 53 years of experience.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the nature of commission sales.


well, work on that....you're not holding up your end of the conversation....i've got lots more drawer chat....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 29, 2019)

giglewigle said:


> View attachment 4272813


where'd you get pictures of michael jackson?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 29, 2019)

Couch_Lock said:


>


looks like flavor flav before he got his grill...


----------



## ANC (Jan 29, 2019)

Its called a passion gap in Cape Town.
Very popular under the Malay people... they have the teeth pulled "because its sexy"

https://www.capetownmagazine.com/whats-the-deal-with/passion-gaps/125_22_19374


----------



## ANC (Jan 29, 2019)

google search passion gap


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 29, 2019)

ANC said:


> Its called a passion gap in Cape Town.
> Very popular under the Malay people... they have the teeth pulled "because its sexy"


i like a girl with a little gap between her front teeth....no idea why, just think it's sexy.....but, a LITTLE gap....not four teeth worth of gap...
 
sexy
 
not so much....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 29, 2019)

ANC said:


> google search passion gap


yea not sexy.


----------



## ANC (Jan 29, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> not four teeth worth of gap


Brings a whole new level of how many dix can you fit to the table.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 29, 2019)

ANC said:


> Brings a whole new level of how many dix can you fit to the table.


i'm only interested in one at a time....


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 29, 2019)

Those little gaps can be sharp. Ouch!


----------



## Bareback (Jan 29, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Those little gaps can be sharp. Ouch!


So true.. so true..


Just to expand the conversation a little, I like red heads with freckles on their chest...... freckles not boobie hair.... don't ask how I know this.....( me: spits and says to her " boobie hair yuck " .....her: " fuck you asshole"..... me: " put your clothes on I'm leaving "..... her: " fuck you.....hey don't leave me in the woods... HEY COME BACK " .....)

Just say no to boobie hair.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 29, 2019)

Bareback said:


> So true.. so true..
> 
> 
> Just to expand the conversation a little, I like red heads with freckles on their chest...... freckles not boobie hair.... don't ask how I know this.....( me: spits and says to her " boobie hair yuck " .....her: " fuck you asshole"..... me: " put your clothes on I'm leaving "..... her: " fuck you.....hey don't leave me in the woods... HEY COME BACK " .....)
> ...


i don't recall ever seeing hairy boobs....fortunately for me.....i think i'd have to support you on this one....cause i don't want to see hairy boobs....ever

except at the zoo


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 29, 2019)

me either. I did a google image search for hairy boobs. seriously don't do that. 

but I found a swimsuit I want.


----------



## Sativied (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2019)

ANC said:


> google search passion gap


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 29, 2019)

Sativied said:


>


I've started trolling a facebook page, Christian mother's against masturbation. Also trolling christian mothers against pitbulls. Feel free to join.


----------



## ANC (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## primobozo (Jan 29, 2019)

elkamino said:


> Lol and that’s actually a nice one!


Right, the half Moon ones sucked. But they're before digital, and it wasn't cool to carry around a triple beam.


----------



## Positivity (Jan 29, 2019)

this joke will fit well here. this guys got jokes. finds molesting people funny

be sure to buy your leds from the quantum guys



Warpedpassage said:


> Alright , we get it positivity. You were clearly molested under the warm glow of some leds, and now easily get triggered at the slightest mention of leds. You can simply leave, and stop cluttering up the thread with your ignorant bullshit.




actually i will leave because i could really give a shit about this thread

but scrubs like you ill stay. you think molestation is funny punk


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 30, 2019)

Positivity said:


> this joke will fit well here. this guys got jokes. finds molesting people funny
> 
> be sure to buy your leds from the quantum guys
> 
> ...


bye.....look into buying a sense of humor....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 30, 2019)

first ride on the motorbunny.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 30, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4273544


lol you remind me of my dad. You're mistaken if you think my lack of interest in discussing your drawers makes me sensitive. Let 'er rip.


----------



## lokie (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## Sativied (Jan 30, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I've started trolling a facebook page, Christian mother's against masturbation. Also trolling christian mothers against pitbulls. Feel free to join.


Sounds like fun. If you ever get bored there, try the Pope’s tweets. It’s like shooting fish in a barrel.









For the full story:
https://dwindlinginunbelief.blogspot.com/2010/01/david-buys-his-first-wife-with-200.html


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 30, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't recall ever seeing hairy boobs....fortunately for me.....i think i'd have to support you on this one....cause i don't want to see hairy boobs....ever
> 
> except at the zoo
> View attachment 4272905



I was gambling in Hong Kong and the dealers were topless Chinese women with nipple hair that Ya could braid... The Japanese business guy's love that shit.....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 30, 2019)

Hydrotech364 said:


> I was gambling in Hong Kong and the dealers were topless Chinese women with nipple hair that Ya could braid... The Japanese business guy's love that shit.....


So I image searched "braided nipples" ... mutant eldritch Viking style


----------



## Sativied (Jan 30, 2019)

I tried too and I think my google broke:







I did find this little gem though:






A happy couple


----------



## ANC (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 31, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol you remind me of my dad. You're mistaken if you think my lack of interest in discussing your drawers makes me sensitive. Let 'er rip.


your dad sounds like a smart feller....
don't really have much else to say about drawers at the moment, but as more occurs to me, i'll keep you posted.
sure "let her rip" is a good phrase for an underwear oriented post?


----------



## ANC (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 31, 2019)

i was trying to find out what the building is at 1:26..if it's even real. i didn't find it, but i did find some pretty cool use of plants in architecture
  
this is a building in Toronto 


this is a building in Milan, the bosco verticale
https://placetech.net/analysis/worlds-smartest-buildings-bosco-verticale/


----------



## ANC (Jan 31, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i was trying to find out what the building is at 1:26..if it's even real. i didn't find it, but i did find some pretty cool use of plants in architecture
> View attachment 4274144 View attachment 4274146
> this is a building in Toronto
> 
> ...


Google Parkroyal on Pickering Hotel


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Jan 31, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4269563


----------



## ANC (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 31, 2019)

ANC said:


>


It's Johnny Gomez and Nick Diamond!!


----------



## ANC (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 31, 2019)

ANC said:


>


i can imagine it....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 31, 2019)

ANC said:


>



But then I turned four.


----------



## ANC (Jan 31, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> But then I turned four.


Lucky you , I had to sleep with my mom and dad until I was 5 on account of the elephants in my room.
They were transdimensional, and only I could see them. They lived in a desert under a large dead tree, which was also in my room.
I don't know how to explain it. That house was haunted as fuck.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 31, 2019)

ANC said:


> Lucky you , I had to sleep with my mom and dad until I was 5 on account of the elephants in my room.
> They were transdimensional, and only I could see them. They lived in a desert under a large dead tree, which was also in my room.
> I don't know how to explain it. That house was haunted as fuck.


My one-year-old daughter (now adult) was terrified by the dinosaurs in the walls. I sang her a made-up lullaby whose lyrics centered on "dinosaurs go away".


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 31, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4274296


needs running boards


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 31, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> needs running boards


think they ran out of wood.....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 31, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> think they ran out of wood.....


So do the police pull you over in the customary manner, or does someone come on the horn and say "prepare to be boarded?"

"We're already fully boarded; thanks but no"


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 31, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> So do the police pull you over in the customary manner, or does someone come on the horn and say "prepare to be boarded?"
> 
> "We're already fully boarded; thanks but no"


or do they say "all aboard" when they are leaving?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 31, 2019)

Hydrotech364 said:


> View attachment 4274307


OMG someone needs to paint OSB-1701 in an arc across the top slopy bit


----------



## ANC (Jan 31, 2019)

This is a candid pic I took at the end of a trance festival of a girl with a little makeup stand.


----------



## ANC (Jan 31, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> My one-year-old daughter (now adult) was terrified by the dinosaurs in the walls. I sang her a made-up lullaby whose lyrics centered on "dinosaurs go away".


It is like the walls just go away, like a whispy separation of two worlds. One can travel time backwards pretty easily. She gets it.

I did not understand until I was an adult and the plant medicines called me to teach me a few things I needed.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> your dad sounds like a smart feller....
> don't really have much else to say about drawers at the moment, but as more occurs to me, i'll keep you posted.
> sure "let her rip" is a good phrase for an underwear oriented post?


He is. lol I'm waiting with bated breath.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 1, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4274639


Looks like something for the farmers daughter...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Looks like something for the farmers daughter...


lol a farmer's daughter with a crazy deep g spot.

My feed is so full of fun this morning.

https://www.newsweek.com/texas-austin-dovie-jane-nickels-masterbating-jw-marriott-vibrator-indecent-1314558

WOMAN ARRESTED FOR MASTURBATING IN PUBLIC CONTINUED TO PLEASURE HERSELF IN SQUAD CAR 'EVEN WHEN ASKED TO STOP'

Love the surprised look on her face.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 1, 2019)

ANC said:


> Lucky you , I had to sleep with my mom and dad until I was 5 on account of the elephants in my room.
> They were transdimensional, and only I could see them. They lived in a desert under a large dead tree, which was also in my room.
> I don't know how to explain it. That house was haunted as fuck.


I had crocodiles in my room, actually on the ceiling.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 1, 2019)

You broke Jesus.....


----------



## ANC (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Feb 1, 2019)

^^ I like the near-perfect stellate fracturing pattern

Anyway ...


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 1, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol a farmer's daughter with a crazy deep g spot.
> 
> My feed is so full of fun this morning.
> 
> ...


What's up with the tracheostomy?


----------



## lokie (Feb 1, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol a farmer's daughter with a crazy deep g spot.
> 
> My feed is so full of fun this morning.
> 
> ...


----------



## ANC (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 2, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


>


cause that's when you want cake


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 2, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> cause that's when you want cake



Are you a cat-person?


----------



## ANC (Feb 2, 2019)

he likes pussy, yes


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 2, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Are you a cat-person?


no....i'd rather be the bird guy....get to make a lot of noise and wear bright colors....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 2, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no....i'd rather be the bird guy....get to make a lot of noise and wear bright colors....


I pictured you as more of a honey badger.


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 2, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I pictured you as more of a honey badger.







i could go with that


----------



## ANC (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 2, 2019)

ANC said:


>


i think i have a new spirit animal.....


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 2, 2019)

blake9999 said:


>


 

SH420


----------



## ANC (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## dux (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Feb 3, 2019)

dux said:


> View attachment 4275837


~shifts in chair~


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 3, 2019)

I hate when I do this.....


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 3, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


did you get any swedish meatballs from the cafeteria?


----------



## ANC (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2019)

https://www.offensivecrayons.com/product-page/offensive-crayons


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Feb 5, 2019)

ANC said:


>


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## blake9999 (Feb 5, 2019)

*Naked Man Orchid*
* *


----------



## ANC (Feb 5, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4276707


There is a handwritten note on a lampost not far away from here. It simply says. Portapool stolen?


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 5, 2019)

ANC said:


> There is a handwritten note on a lampost not far away from here. It simply says. Portapool stolen?


desperate times call for desperate measures?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 6, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4277479


*off to home depot to buy multi-coloured vinyl peel and stick for my shower*


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## GBAUTO (Feb 6, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


Top dress???


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 6, 2019)

GBAUTO said:


> Top dress???


Mortal mulching


----------



## ANC (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2019)

weird how trans men always seem to transition straight to looking like strippers.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 7, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> weird how trans men always seem to transition straight to looking like strippers.


ugly strippers....it's a very rare tranny that isn't very obvious....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2019)

You have a way with words but it's true. I'm not a fan of the trashy stripper look and don't find the genuine ones very attractive either.

I met a filipino who was transitioning and short of checking the drawers you would never know. Still she wore too much makeup, fake eyelashes a latex dress and platform acrylic heels. Not a great look.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 7, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> You have a way with words but it's true. I'm not a fan of the trashy stripper look and don't find the genuine ones very attractive either.
> 
> I met a filipino who was transitioning and short of checking the drawers you would never know. Still she wore too much makeup, fake eyelashes a latex dress and platform acrylic heels. Not a great look.


I used to go to Bangkok alot and I had a guide just for picking out which Women were really Women. Some of them were just too amazing to believe. The foolproof way of busting them was their voices... I cant count the times I went to the Phillipines but they are much easier to spot there. In the Phillipines You have to pay what's called a "Barfine" Mamasan would want $20 to take the girls out of the club for the night and then You tipped them whatever Ya wanted to. In Thailand You can get 3 beauties for $10 and beer is just a few cents a bottle. Man I have some stories...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 7, 2019)

Hydrotech364 said:


> I used to go to Bangkok alot and I had a guide just for picking out which Women were really Women. Some of them were just too amazing to believe. The foolproof way of busting them was their voices... I cant count the times I went to the Phillipines but they are much easier to spot there. In the Phillipines You have to pay what's called a "Barfine" Mamasan would want $20 to take the girls out of the club for the night and then You tipped them whatever Ya wanted to. In Thailand You can get 3 beauties for $10 and beer is just a few cents a bottle. Man I have some stories...


nickle beer.........i got 5 bucks, drinks for the house, all night.....


----------



## ANC (Feb 7, 2019)

I've seen what alcohol costs these days.
No idea how people afford it.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 7, 2019)

ANC said:


> I've seen what alcohol costs these days.
> No idea how people afford it.


Happy hour. Shot and a beer for 3.25.


----------



## 420God (Feb 7, 2019)

ANC said:


> I've seen what alcohol costs these days.
> No idea how people afford it.


Beer is cheaper than water here in Wisconsin.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 7, 2019)

420God said:


> Beer is cheaper than water here in Wisconsin.


Probably has lower TDS too


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 7, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Probably has lower TDS too


Probably fewer pesticides too.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 7, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Probably fewer pesticides too.


3.5% of the best pesticide


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 7, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> 3.5% of the best pesticide


Artisinal pesticide.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 7, 2019)

ANC said:


> Artisinal pesticide.


Better than arsenical

or arsenickel


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 7, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Better than arsenical
> 
> or arsenickel


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 7, 2019)

cannabineer said:


>


LOL Triple Distilled


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 7, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Better than arsenical
> 
> or arsenickel


Mdme. Esme Ennui.....i NEED to meet Mdme. Esme Ennui....where's my way back machine, Sherman?


----------



## lokie (Feb 7, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 7, 2019)

lokie said:


>


am i mistaken or are they suggesting douching with lysol?..................hope i'm mistaken......


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 7, 2019)

lokie said:


>



My Father was stationed in Germany, I remember Him saying that the worst part was that the Women used Lysol for everything. He said that they even used it to Douche. He also said that it tasted like shit....


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 7, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> am i mistaken or are they suggesting douching with lysol?..................hope i'm mistaken......


I think you're correct. 
OG snatch? 
-- edit -- 
Oops... I was thinking of Pine Sol.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 7, 2019)

curious2garden said:


>



This has to get that taste out of His Mouth.


----------



## ANC (Feb 7, 2019)

Pine-Snatch


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## outliergenetix (Feb 8, 2019)

MexicanWarlord420 said:


>


i can hear bill burr saying "for god's sakes get out of the way!!!"
possibly obscure reference there but it reminded me of the bill burr stand up when he talks about white guys getting black guys nut's to the face all the time


----------



## outliergenetix (Feb 8, 2019)

Anonononymous said:


> First grow pics. Everyone did it


first post?


----------



## outliergenetix (Feb 8, 2019)

46and2 said:


>


like chapelle said, never fall asleep first around your white friends.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 9, 2019)

Chimp brain compared to testicle.


----------



## ANC (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Feb 9, 2019)

Sometimes you win!



















Sometimes you don't!


----------



## outliergenetix (Feb 9, 2019)

ANC said:


> Chimp brain compared to testicle.


if that is one testicle then that dude had some balls


----------



## Bareback (Feb 9, 2019)

ANC said:


> Chimp brain compared to testicle.


That just proves how closely related to the the primates that I am. And I ain't monkeying around.


----------



## outliergenetix (Feb 10, 2019)

Bareback said:


> That just proves how closely related to the the primates that I am. And I ain't monkeying around.


sorry to hear your brain is that small  kidding btw


----------



## ANC (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Vermilion (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## macsnax (Feb 12, 2019)

ANC said:


>


WTF???


----------



## ANC (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 13, 2019)

Tampon paint job anyone


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## OJAE (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## OJAE (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## OJAE (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## ApfelStrudel (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## ApfelStrudel (Feb 14, 2019)

Valentine's chick for singles


----------



## ANC (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## OJAE (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## OJAE (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## neosapien (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## OJAE (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## greg nr (Feb 16, 2019)

[/img]


----------



## OJAE (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 16, 2019)

Looks a bit like a bony-spurred assclown.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 17, 2019)

OJAE said:


>


it's probably the happiest vertebrate in existence


----------



## ANC (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## Coloradoclear (Feb 17, 2019)

ANC said:


>


That kid is going to be tough as fuck!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 17, 2019)

Coloradoclear said:


> That kid is going to be tough as fuck!


He's already a pussy, just sayin 

SH420


----------



## Coloradoclear (Feb 17, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> He's already a pussy, just sayin
> 
> SH420


Hello, how do you do my name is Sue.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 17, 2019)

Coloradoclear said:


> Hello, how do you do my name is Sue.


Only thing, I'm certain dad didn't name him vagina. I mean, look at the kids' mom.

SH420


----------



## ANC (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 18, 2019)

Coloradoclear said:


> That kid is going to be tough as fuck!


His palls are just going to call him Pussy.


----------



## ANC (Feb 18, 2019)

When you make your shoes sick


----------



## GBAUTO (Feb 18, 2019)

ANC said:


> When you make your shoes sick


miccorhizae?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 18, 2019)

Thats where the South African temperament shines...
We are very polite due to the Brittish influence....
I'd say something like 'Excuse me, do you mind getting the fuck out of my way?'


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 18, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4285017


Me? Once.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 18, 2019)

me over the weekend

course i did say it to some cattle, but still


----------



## dux (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## OJAE (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 20, 2019)

OJAE said:


>


he'll be brought back from an alternate universe in a special double issue, with a foil cover...


----------



## OJAE (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 20, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4285564


was gonna say...i'm old and the best i remember is getting a coke and 2 candy bars for a buck. of course the candy bars were twice the size they are now, and the coke had twice as much sugar in it...


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 20, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> was gonna say...i'm old and the best i remember is getting a coke and 2 candy bars for a buck. of course the candy bars were twice the size they are now, and the coke had twice as much sugar in it...


"I'm gonna drink it here." to save on the deposit.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 20, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> "I'm gonna drink it here." to save on the deposit.


hey, that's a nickel....4 more of those and i got a game of pinball...or maybe that new Galaga game....


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 20, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> was gonna say...i'm old and the best i remember is getting a coke and 2 candy bars for a buck. of course the candy bars were twice the size they are now, and the coke had twice as much sugar in it...


Apparently you're not as old as you feel. I could get a candy bar, a small toy and a Dr. Pepper for .25.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 20, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> hey, that's a nickel....4 more of those and i got a game of pinball...or maybe that new Galaga game....


soda bottle=.05¢
beer bottle=.02¢

We'd make a killing on saturday mornings ride bikes on to base and "clean out" the returnables from behind the officers club.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 20, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Apparently you're not as old as you feel. I could get a candy bar, a small toy and a Dr. Pepper for .25.


guess so. i did find a hershey bar wrapper in an old book, guess i was using it as a bookmark, around 1975. it was a "double size" bar, weighed 3 oz, and was 25 cents. the regular bars were 15 cents for 1.5 oz...don't recall what a bottle of coke was at the time, but i doubt it was much more than a quarter, so maybe you're right, guess it was probably more like 50 or 60 cents for 2 candy bars and a coke

which just irritates me even more when i go to a movie and spend more for a box of sugar babies and a coke than i did to get into the movie.....


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 20, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> guess so. i did find a hershey bar wrapper in an old book, guess i was using it as a bookmark, around 1975. it was a "double size" bar, weighed 3 oz, and was 25 cents. the regular bars were 15 cents for 1.5 oz...don't recall what a bottle of coke was at the time, but i doubt it was much more than a quarter, so maybe you're right, guess it was probably more like 50 or 60 cents for 2 candy bars and a coke
> 
> which just irritates me even more when i go to a movie and spend more for a box of sugar babies and a coke than i did to get into the movie.....


Saturday matinee was a dime


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 20, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Saturday matinee was a dime


we had a little theater in the town i lived in in mn, but we got stuff 6 months after Fargo did, which was just 25 miles down the interstate. he only ran on friday and saturday night, no matinee. charged one dollar. that's where i saw 
Blade Runner
Star Wars
Animal House
Death Race 2000
Rambo
Raider of the lost Ark
Airplane.....
had my first date with my high school girlfriend there
had my first fumbling, in the dark, trying not to be noticed sexual contact with her there...
they tore it down after i moved away. now there's a bank there...
so at least someone is still getting screwed in the same vicinity.....


----------



## ANC (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## Bareback (Feb 20, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> guess so. i did find a hershey bar wrapper in an old book, guess i was using it as a bookmark, around 1975. it was a "double size" bar, weighed 3 oz, and was 25 cents. the regular bars were 15 cents for 1.5 oz...don't recall what a bottle of coke was at the time, but i doubt it was much more than a quarter, so maybe you're right, guess it was probably more like 50 or 60 cents for 2 candy bars and a coke
> 
> which just irritates me even more when i go to a movie and spend more for a box of sugar babies and a coke than i did to get into the movie.....


1974 I could get a 6oz coke for .06 if I drank it in the store.


----------



## ANC (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## curious old fart (Feb 20, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Saturday matinee was a dime


Mine was 15 cents and .05 for popcorn and .05 for coke. gas was .25 a gal


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 20, 2019)

i lived in Tn. till i was 9, we had a Jerry Lewis theater just a few blocks from my house. they only showed G and a few PG movies. i honestly don't remember what the prices were, but i do remember my mom would give me 3 dollars, and i could get a large popcorn, large soda, and they had these huge sour pickles in an iced barrel. so i could get all of that, and either see the movie twice if i liked it, or come home with about a buck...they didn't charge me to sit through the movie twice, but...you know..needed another pickle...


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 20, 2019)

Bareback said:


> 1974 I could get a 6oz coke for .06 if I drank it in the store.


I was 1, how much was milk? Lol


----------



## OJAE (Feb 20, 2019)

ANC said:


>


----------



## OJAE (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## Bareback (Feb 20, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> I was 1, how much was milk? Lol


Milk was free......we had a cow.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 20, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Milk was free......we had a cow.


Lol. Not to many of those in the city..


----------



## ANC (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## OJAE (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## OJAE (Feb 21, 2019)

^^


----------



## ANC (Feb 21, 2019)

Lol, they were selling quarts beads on a wire roller yesterday on special at our Amazon equivalent... was something like $20.
I nearly choked once my brain worked out what I was looking at


----------



## ANC (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 22, 2019)

OJAE said:


> ^^



You built a Claymore.


----------



## OJAE (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 23, 2019)

need to rename this thread....ANNOYING broken picture icons that don't make you LOL....
they should take some of the revenue they're getting from advertising to 2 million viewers a day.....and fix this shit....


----------



## ANC (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## greg nr (Feb 23, 2019)

Their revenue is actually going to fall while this is broken since the links count as hits when people click them. youtube watches that, as do other sites, and pay revenues to sites that link to them.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 23, 2019)

There is a major web attack going on now. Most sites are slow or un-responsive.

https://www.icann.org/news/announcement-2019-02-22-en


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 23, 2019)

gmail is opening, amazon is opening, the news is opening, my bank website is opening....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 23, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> gmail is opening, amazon is opening, the news is opening, my bank website is opening....


My visio TV has been displaying a network error the last couple of days. 
Keeps saying there's no connection, but when I look, it's connected just fine. 
It's gotta be related to this DNS attack because the timing lines up.
-- edit -- 
Frequency of the error is random, and we've never seen it before now.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Novabudd (Feb 24, 2019)

greg nr said:


> Their revenue is actually going to fall while this is broken since the links count as hits when people click them. youtube watches that, as do other sites, and pay revenues to sites that link to them.


Always more than meets the eye. I hadnt even thought about the revenue thing.


----------



## Novabudd (Feb 24, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4288561


Well sure but they dont have as much fun as we do


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 24, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> My visio TV has been displaying a network error the last couple of days.
> Keeps saying there's no connection, but when I look, it's connected just fine.
> It's gotta be related to this DNS attack because the timing lines up.
> -- edit --
> Frequency of the error is random, and we've never seen it before now.


my roku tv has been working ok, but it hooks up to different sites, i use it mostly to watch hulu, netflix, prime video, and they've all been working for me, guess i've been lucky other than here


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 24, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4288561


Wife's going to kill him for borrowing her car? 

SH420


----------



## ANC (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## OJAE (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## purpaterp (Feb 24, 2019)

Not me but funny


----------



## ANC (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 25, 2019)

purpaterp said:


> View attachment 4289123 Not me but funny


that's when you start telling them you're out whenever they call...sorry, maybe next week


----------



## purpaterp (Feb 25, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's when you start telling them you're out whenever they call...sorry, maybe next week


Lol induce a little panic huh?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 25, 2019)

purpaterp said:


> Lol induce a little panic huh?


no...i just cut people like that off...not worth my time. all of my bags are .5 over...all of them, ever...if you don't trust me, then fuck off...go back to meeting a guy in a parking lot and getting what you get when you get home....


----------



## ANC (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 25, 2019)

ANC said:


>


i think they mean this, but you have to change all the reaching hands into flipping birds.....

look on the left center....is that Ron Howard?...


----------



## ANC (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## neosapien (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 26, 2019)

Get in my belly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Seeing that makes me glad I didn't complete the childhood career path of becoming a gynaecologist. I had no idea what they really did, only that it was some kind of doctor.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 26, 2019)

Your daily scoop


----------



## ANC (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 27, 2019)

Makes me want ice cream.


----------



## OJAE (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## purpaterp (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Novabudd (Feb 27, 2019)

purpaterp said:


> View attachment 4290875


Lawd have mercy


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2019)

the shit you do when drinking is off the table


----------



## ANC (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 28, 2019)

lol, almost had jazz cabbage coming out my nose


----------



## ANC (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Feb 28, 2019)

Just add alcohol. What could go wrong?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 28, 2019)

lokie said:


> Just add alcohol. What could go wrong?
> 
> View attachment 4291185
> 
> ...


 That last guy


----------



## ANC (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## purpaterp (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## Coloradoclear (Mar 2, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Excellent!!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## OJAE (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## Karah (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## Novabudd (Mar 4, 2019)

Karah said:


> View attachment 4294167


Awwwwwwww that is friggin hilarious !!!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 4, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


absolutely true


----------



## Novabudd (Mar 4, 2019)

curious old fart said:


> absolutely true


We still giterdun. Just a lot slower.


----------



## ANC (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 5, 2019)

https://www.amazon.com/Blue-Ramen-Noodles-Soup-Sluts/dp/B004LJ63SO


----------



## ANC (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 5, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4293864


no, the fat jowly baby and the fat jowly dog couldn't possibly be the ugly ones....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 5, 2019)

Karah said:


> View attachment 4294167


that fucking bitch is blind....no way she's got more than two eyes, and they don't fucking see anything true...


----------



## ANC (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 5, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no, the fat jowly baby and the fat jowly dog couldn't possibly be the ugly ones....


Fat shaming babies  Jowly lol you keep adding words to my vernacular. You should see the looks I get when I refer to underwear as drawers.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 5, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Fat shaming babies  Jowly lol you keep adding words to my vernacular. You should see the looks I get when I refer to underwear as drawers.



Do you have a underwear drawer or do you have a drawers drawer... confusing to say the least.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 5, 2019)

i like my chonies drawer.......


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 5, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Do you have a underwear drawer or do you have a drawers drawer... confusing to say the least.


I have to bow to @Roger A. Shrubber's 53 years of experience and let him answer that one.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 5, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Fat shaming babies  Jowly lol you keep adding words to my vernacular. You should see the looks I get when I refer to underwear as drawers.


 So would these be Dresser Drawers?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 5, 2019)

Your guess is as good as mine. I only heard underwear being referred to as drawers a few weeks ago.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 5, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have to bow to @Roger A. Shrubber's 53 years of experience and let him answer that one.


i've got a drawer full of drawers...but i got a bureau....so that means i'm in charge of the bureau of drawers....


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 5, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i've got a drawer full of drawers...but i got a bureau....so that means i'm in charge of the bureau of drawers....


 You need to appoint a cabinet


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 5, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> You need to appoint a cabinet


i've got a cabinet, it's got dishes on one side and nutes on the other side...
if you want a position, i'd suggest crouched, covering you head and crotch....


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 5, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i've got a cabinet, it's got dishes on one side and nutes on the other side...
> if you want a position, i'd suggest crouched, covering you head and crotch....


 As it seems I'm getting the chair, that might be prudent. I'll table that however in favor of standing tall and applying my signature mildly-amused manner to critiquing the swing-and-miss action.


----------



## ANC (Mar 6, 2019)

Sorry for the late post, I was upgrading my system yesterday


----------



## ANC (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## OJAE (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 6, 2019)

Breaking bad news with cute animals.


----------



## lokie (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Mar 6, 2019)

Not sure if this belongs in Pix Lol or Beautiful. I'm shopping new cellular service. Here is Google Fi's coverage map. Looks like it was made for me


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 6, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Not sure if this belongs in Pix Lol or Beautiful. I'm shopping new cellular service. Here is Google Fi's coverage map. Looks like it was made for me
> View attachment 4295258


you like em stubby?


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 6, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4295410


or maybe he likes you too much?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 6, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4295411


Alien sequel?


----------



## lokie (Mar 6, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4295411


 


Chunky Stool said:


> Alien sequel?


----------



## GBAUTO (Mar 6, 2019)

Love the stapler.


----------



## ANC (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## neosapien (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2019)

Same as it ever was
 

how to get a song stuck in your head within three frames.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 8, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Same as it ever was
> View attachment 4296351
> 
> how to get a song stuck in your head within three frames.
> View attachment 4296352


----------



## ANC (Mar 8, 2019)

They thought that was a dance move in the 40s too


----------



## ANC (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 8, 2019)

ANC said:


>


he had a little dick...now he still has a little dick, and is dead....learn to be happy with what you have.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 8, 2019)

ANC said:


>


the face of America....god help us


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 8, 2019)

Fucking love the Onion


----------



## ANC (Mar 9, 2019)

So, yesterday, on the way to the grow shop, I see this scene. I handed my phone to my wife to take a photo.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 9, 2019)

ANC said:


>


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 9, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Sounds fun.


----------



## lokie (Mar 9, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Sounds fun.


That's one way to go out with a bang.


I wonder if that wreck was as bad as this?
Life in the Fast Lane (hip hop/rap style)


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 9, 2019)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4297092
> So, yesterday, on the way to the grow shop, I see this scene. I handed my phone to my wife to take a photo.


i'd give him a buck...the story is worth it...if he kept adding new chapters, i'd keep giving him dollars...as long as it stayed entertaining


----------



## neosapien (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## purpaterp (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 10, 2019)

NinjaShamen said:


> View attachment 4298010


does that say "queen of clicks" or queen of dicks".......¿


----------



## ANC (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Mar 11, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


>


I know someone who actually thinks like that. 

When asked a straight, simple question the answer will never be the right one.
A correct answer is not always the right answer.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 11, 2019)

lokie said:


> I know someone who actually thinks like that.
> 
> When asked a straight, simple question the answer will never be the right one.
> A correct answer is not always the right answer.
> View attachment 4298277



Sounds like my ex-wives...


----------



## NinjaShamen (Mar 11, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> does that say "queen of clicks" or queen of dicks".......¿


Lol I couldn't tell either, that's a water mark from whoever made the meme. It's not actually there I've seen the bus in person. 420jim is a really cool dude, he's hosting hemp stock on 420 this year at buds creek Maryland


----------



## lokie (Mar 11, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> does that say "queen of clicks" or queen of dicks".......¿





NinjaShamen said:


> Lol I couldn't tell either, that's a water mark from whoever made the meme. It's not actually there I've seen the bus in person. 420jim is a really cool dude, he's hosting hemp stock on 420 this year at buds creek Maryland


Street Queen on Dicks.


----------



## ANC (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Jefferson1977 (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 11, 2019)

Jefferson1977 said:


> View attachment 4298329


you found a guy that lives in the storage room of a dispensary?


----------



## Jefferson1977 (Mar 11, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you found a guy that lives in the storage room of a dispensary?


That's the world famous Marijuana Man!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 11, 2019)

Jefferson1977 said:


> That's the world famous Marijuana Man!


who?


----------



## ANC (Mar 11, 2019)

Midlife crises look shit when you have no cash!


----------



## neosapien (Mar 11, 2019)

Jefferson1977 said:


> View attachment 4298329


"Fuck you Mom! Just tell me when your Social Security check gets here!"


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 11, 2019)

ANC said:


> Midlife crises look shit when you have no cash!


they look shit when you do have cash....


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 11, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they look shit when you do have cash....



They can also be quite profitable. Mine expressed itself by my quitting my job and growing MJ for the black market


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Mar 11, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


My wife had some dude come into the restaurant and spend hours hitting on her.

Dude had a family pic on his shirt, wife and kids included.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 11, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4298542


Not sure why, but this made me laugh out loud. 

Probably the marijuanas...


----------



## macsnax (Mar 11, 2019)

Funniest shit I've seen all day! And educational, lol.


----------



## ANC (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 12, 2019)

Seems redundant.


----------



## ANC (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 13, 2019)

suckered again by false advertising. This lego storage box is empty.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 13, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> suckered again by false advertising. This lego storage box is empty.
> 
> View attachment 4299403


you were hoping for 8 knobs? i think you're shopping at the wrong kind of toy store


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 13, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you were hoping for 8 knobs? i think you're shopping at the wrong kind of toy store


Na I have no use for knobs. they're stackable containers and come in four and eight "knob" configuration.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 13, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Na I have no use for knobs. they're stackable containers and come in four and eight "knob" configuration.


sure that's not a description of the contents?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 13, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> sure that's not a description of the contents?


I'd post photos if it were.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Mar 13, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4299443


Breakfast will never be the same again.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 13, 2019)

lokie said:


> Breakfast will never be the same again.


nope never will


----------



## lokie (Mar 13, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> sure that's not a description of the contents?


I guess you have to special order the knobs.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 13, 2019)

lokie said:


> I guess you have to special order the knobs.


Men would never leave the house if their penis as shaped like that.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## OJAE (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 13, 2019)

Blue Wizard said:


>



At first glance, it seems an ignoble devolution. But I've seen a pug kill and eat a man when no one was around, it was badass. They are still wolves...


----------



## ANC (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## OJAE (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 14, 2019)

ANC said:


>


my mouth would get me in so much trouble if this guy pulled me over.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 14, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Now imagine the family portrait; wife kids and dog


----------



## ANC (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Now imagine the family portrait; wife kids and dog


found the dog ... Here Sharpie!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Nice to see little Ralphie made it


----------



## ANC (Mar 14, 2019)

ANC said:


>


The thin brown line


----------



## ANC (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Minister Sharpie


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 14, 2019)

ANC said:


>


...just exactly what is the decision making process that ends with this being a good idea?


----------



## lokie (Mar 14, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ...just exactly what is the decision making process that ends with this being a good idea?


I'm not sure but there are some differently stroking folks out there.


----------



## lokie (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 14, 2019)

lokie said:


> I'm not sure but there are some differently stroking folks out there.


not quite the same thing...while i do enjoy watching the profoundly stupid being unaware that they are stupid...these are cosmetic choices that can be changed with a shower, a pair of clippers, a good smack to the back of the head....THIS....





is a desperate attempt to not be bald....just go with being bald, own it, embrace it, polish your head so it blinds people on sunny days...trust me, it looks better than this^


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 14, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Nice to see little Ralphie made it


Coincidence?


----------



## lokie (Mar 14, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> not quite the same thing...while i do enjoy watching the profoundly stupid being unaware that they are stupid...these are cosmetic choices that can be changed with a shower, a pair of clippers, a good smack to the back of the head....THIS....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh. like this?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 14, 2019)

lokie said:


>


The nurses laughing response after touching it is priceless.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 14, 2019)

lokie said:


> oh. like this?


not quite...


----------



## lokie (Mar 14, 2019)

closer to this.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 14, 2019)

better, but this 
    
is what i'm talking about...not only do they look good bald, they wouldn't look right with hair...


----------



## ANC (Mar 14, 2019)

Yeah, I have mine shaved to the shortest blade and I'm converting one bald guy with a bad hairstyle after the other.
I'll just point and tell you that shit isn't working for you anymore.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 14, 2019)

ANC said:


> Yeah, I have mine shaved to the shortest blade and I'm converting one bald guy with a bad hairstyle after the other.
> I'll just point and tell you that shit isn't working for you anymore.


And if your hair is thinning, gel is *not* your friend. 

Let it go...


----------



## ANC (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 14, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Let it go...


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## Novabudd (Mar 14, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Now imagine the family portrait; wife kids and dog


 is this that fat kid on Simpsons grown up ?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Mar 15, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4300769


Is it menopause that starts the morph from Tramp Stamp into a Hag Tag?


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 15, 2019)

lokie said:


> Is it menopause that starts the morph from Tramp Stamp into a Hag Tag?


i would ask my wife, but i wanna sleep in the house tonight....lol...me and the dog are not speaking to each other right now....just saying


----------



## greg nr (Mar 15, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> i would ask my wife, but i wanna sleep in the house tonight....lol...me and the dog are not speaking to each other right now....just saying


Dude, the dog is always right. Toss him some bacon and make it right before its too late.

As they said in a boy and his dog, she has no taste anyway.


----------



## ANC (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## purpaterp (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## macsnax (Mar 17, 2019)

purpaterp said:


> View attachment 4301845


That's a good one.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 19, 2019)

to be fair I've never seen a rotary phone in person either.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 19, 2019)

Holy fuck. This is one of those moments I get to go "fucking kids, in my day I didn't even know who was calling me. And it excited me".


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 19, 2019)

I couldn't be friends with anyone from Alaska with their 907 area code if this "tech" was still around.


----------



## Novabudd (Mar 19, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I couldn't be friends with anyone from Alaska with their 907 area code if this "tech" was still around.


Why ?


----------



## blake9999 (Mar 19, 2019)

ANC said:


>


I may have to print some of them up and keep in my car.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 19, 2019)

ANC said:


>


that is a motherfucking lie....trump has never "told all" in his entire life


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 19, 2019)

Novabudd said:


> Why ?


the higher the number, the longer it takes...9.....................0............................7.................


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 19, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Men would never leave the house if their penis as shaped like that.


That's what you call an uncircumcised penis toots. Men leave the house with those every day


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2019)

Novabudd said:


> Why ?


long long dial times


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> That's what you call an uncircumcised penis toots. Men leave the house with those every day


"Toots" has been here considerably longer than your sock puppet account, Sonny. 

And your comment_ in re_ circumcision is nonsense. So then


----------



## Novabudd (Mar 19, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the higher the number, the longer it takes...9.....................0............................7.................


My area code is 902.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2019)

Novabudd said:


> My area code is 902.


 Five clatters shorter!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 19, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> to comment on a penis made from leggos.


pixilated, for her pleasure....¿

he must have run out of lego, looks half done....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 19, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> I've deleted nothing toots. I reported your posts as well as mine. Keep replying tho. It's fun to watch you argue with yourself.


Franzia has emboldened you...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> I've deleted nothing toots. I reported your posts as well as mine. Keep replying tho. It's fun to watch you argue with yourself.


Your post is still there; my mistake, Sonny.

I'm sure admin will love the fact that you reported your own posts. It's not like they don't work hard enough already, and for free.

Have a lovely evening and do enjoy your Franzia.


----------



## lokie (Mar 19, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Your post is still there; my mistake, Sonny.
> 
> I'm sure admin will love the fact that you reported your own posts. It's not like they don't work hard enough already, and for free.
> 
> Have a lovely evening and do enjoy your Franzia.


----------



## ANC (Mar 20, 2019)

You do know that the reports just get printed and left in a box under Rolli's bed, next to the deleted posts.


----------



## ANC (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 20, 2019)

Novabudd said:


> My area code is 902.


That number wouldn't even get you friend zoned.  You would have to call me. I'm in the 416... surrounded by 905. I couldn't imagine international dialing on one of those phones. It frustrates me enough when I misdial a normal phone. I wonder how you would press # to leave a voicemail.



V256.420 said:


> That's what you call an uncircumcised penis toots. Men leave the house with those every day


toots lol getting trolled by Bugsy Malone.


----------



## ANC (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> That number wouldn't even get you friend zoned.  You would have to call me. I'm in the 416... surrounded by 905. I couldn't imagine international dialing on one of those phones. It frustrates me enough when I misdial a normal phone. I wonder how you would press # to leave a voicemail.
> 
> 
> 
> toots lol getting trolled by Bugsy Malone.



I think that's why it's called the Pound key ... it's an instruction.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 20, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I think that's why it's called the Pound key ... it's an instruction.


I miss the days when you could smash the phone down. Sometimes pressing the end call button is so unsatisfying.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 20, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I miss the days when you could smash the phone down. Sometimes pressing the end call button is so unsatisfying.


Agreed 
 

SH420


----------



## scumrot derelict (Mar 20, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Agreed
> View attachment 4303616
> 
> SH420


Fuck I miss Will and Grace. I am so old.


----------



## lokie (Mar 20, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I miss the days when you could smash the phone down. Sometimes pressing the end call button is so unsatisfying.


Ahhh. Slam the phone equates to the original "RAGE QUIT".





Not really an option now for vain people with $$$$ phones.



Speed dialing booty calls had not been invented either.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 20, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> That number wouldn't even get you friend zoned.  You would have to call me. I'm in the 416... surrounded by 905. I couldn't imagine international dialing on one of those phones. It frustrates me enough when I misdial a normal phone. I wonder how you would press # to leave a voicemail.
> 
> 
> 
> toots lol getting trolled by Bugsy Malone.


young'uns...it was all we had, and it was better than writing a damn letter....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 20, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> Fuck I miss Will and Grace. I am so old.


and effiminate


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 20, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> young'uns...it was all we had, and it was better than writing a damn letter....


getting harder and harder to call them the good old days.



Roger A. Shrubber said:


> and effiminate


Maybe he's crushing on Grace... she's kinda hot for an older chick.



lokie said:


> Ahhh. Slam the phone equates to the original "RAGE QUIT".
> 
> Not really an option now for vain people with $$$$ phones.


Who are you calling vain?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 20, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> getting harder and harder to call them the good old days.
> i never did
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 20, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Russian import?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 20, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4303643


And kids eat for free!


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 20, 2019)

lokie said:


> Ahhh. Slam the phone equates to the original "RAGE QUIT".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Time spent trying to be the first caller to win that album...

Timing the 6 digits during the commercial, hoping this will be the time he announces it time.
Then hit that last number. fucking kids.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 20, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> And kids eat for free!


only if they come with Rob Roy


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 20, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> Fuck I miss Will and Grace. I am so old.


I miss Sea Hunt


----------



## lokie (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 20, 2019)

Never forget the first hackers!

 

At the age of 15 I managed to call Victoria Australia from Denver.


I was proud.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## dux (Mar 20, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4303643



Golden corral? 

Brutal! Yuck! Buffets like that and Old country buffet are nasty!


----------



## purpaterp (Mar 20, 2019)

View attachment 4303470


dux said:


> Golden corral?
> 
> Brutal! Yuck! Buffets like that and Old country buffet are nasty!


they are gross lol bunch of cheap nasty crap getting sneezed and coughed on all day. It’s like they’re keeping the food poisoning incubated for you


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Mar 20, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> Fuck I miss Will and Grace. I am so old.


I liked that show. So did Mom


----------



## ANC (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 21, 2019)

I lol'd so hard I almost passed out. Plus, I am _really_ high...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Mar 21, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4304095


Thats shocking.





I would eat it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 21, 2019)

Too far?


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 21, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


>


Video unavailable
The uploader has not made this video available in your country.

 fu Conan


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 21, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


>


lol, works for me....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> lol, works for me....


Looks like it's blocked outside the US. I need to get a proxy one of these days.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## Novabudd (Mar 22, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4304694 View attachment 4304695


Trumps' notes ?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2019)

Novabudd said:


> Trumps' notes ?


it's very close to my thought process when I'm high. just replace apologize with I'm going to bed


----------



## Novabudd (Mar 22, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> it's very close to my thought process when I'm high. just replace apologize with I'm going to bed


Im sure this could be turned into a blonde joke. But i wouldnt do that


----------



## ANC (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2019)

Novabudd said:


> Im sure this could be turned into a blonde joke. But i wouldnt do that


I'm a brunette


----------



## Novabudd (Mar 22, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm a brunette


Oh i didnt mean you , my apologies.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2019)

Not all superheros wear capes


----------



## srh88 (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## purpaterp (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 23, 2019)

Tell me your life isn't better for having watched that.


----------



## dux (Mar 23, 2019)

Not what I expected! I giggled out loud!


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 23, 2019)

Lol. I miss this show. SO delightfully dysfunctional...


----------



## ANC (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## macsnax (Mar 24, 2019)

ANC said:


>


That's one way to drop her a hint.


----------



## lokie (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## curious old fart (Mar 24, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4304257


Total control of the jolly green giant


----------



## purpaterp (Mar 24, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol. I miss this show. SO delightfully dysfunctional


Dwight was the best. Fact.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 24, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


bet his wet nurse's name is Andre'a


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 24, 2019)

ANC said:


>


he was at Gene Simmons' Garage sale...
or maybe Elton John's


----------



## ANC (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 24, 2019)

ANC said:


>


that sounds like a lack of personality game...


----------



## ANC (Mar 24, 2019)

https://www.esquire.com/news-politics/a26899191/florida-man-headlines-2019/


----------



## ANC (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## PhatNuggz (Mar 25, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>



WC Fields is back baby. Looks like he's sayin, how the hell did I get back here?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 25, 2019)

PhatNuggz said:


> WC Fields is back baby. Looks like he's sayin, how the hell did I get back here?


nooo, it's Wallace Shawn...
 
wow, that kid really does look like him....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 25, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> nooo, it's Wallace Shawn...
> View attachment 4306417
> wow, that kid really does look like him....


I come here to be reminded of old movies that I need to watch again. I haven't seen the princess bride since I was a little kid.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 25, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I come here to be reminded of old movies that I need to watch again. I haven't seen the princess bride since I was a little kid.


really? i'm a heterosexual 53 year old man and i can quote most of it along with the movie...
Whoo-hoo-hoo, look who knows so much. It just so happens that your friend here is only MOSTLY dead. There's a big difference between mostly dead and all dead. Mostly dead is slightly alive. With all dead, well, with all dead there's usually only one thing you can do. Go through his clothes and look for loose change.


----------



## ANC (Mar 25, 2019)

The parking meter doesnt even take change anymore.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 25, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> really? i'm a heterosexual 53 year old man and i can quote most of it along with the movie...
> Whoo-hoo-hoo, look who knows so much. It just so happens that your friend here is only MOSTLY dead. There's a big difference between mostly dead and all dead. Mostly dead is slightly alive. With all dead, well, with all dead there's usually only one thing you can do. Go through his clothes and look for loose change.


It was so long ago I can barely remember anything about that movie other than I liked it. Going to add to my watch list.  I had to re-watch Juno this weekend after seeing someone post about it last week.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 25, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> It was so long ago I can barely remember anything about that movie other than I liked it. Going to add to my watch list.  I had to re-watch Juno this weekend after seeing someone post about it last week.


never watched juno...no plans ever to...remember, i said heterosexual male....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 25, 2019)

lol Juno is a great movie... you'd probably hate it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 25, 2019)

"guys" don't watch juno...if you're watching juno with a guy, there's one of three possibilities....he's gay....he's your dad...or he wants to have sex with you...you decide whether to mix and match or not....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 25, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


that look more like trailer park barbie with 10 kids.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 25, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> "guys" don't watch juno...if you're watching juno with a guy, there's one of three possibilities....he's gay....he's your dad...or he wants to have sex with you...you decide whether to mix and match or not....


Trying to think of a fourth option... I've got nothing.


----------



## ANC (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 25, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> really? i'm a heterosexual 53 year old man and i can quote most of it along with the movie...
> Whoo-hoo-hoo, look who knows so much. It just so happens that your friend here is only MOSTLY dead. There's a big difference between mostly dead and all dead. Mostly dead is slightly alive. With all dead, well, with all dead there's usually only one thing you can do. Go through his clothes and look for loose change.


Inconceivable..


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 25, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> never watched juno...no plans ever to...remember, i said heterosexual male....


I did. Lol. I have daughters


----------



## ANC (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> never watched juno...no plans ever to...remember, i said heterosexual male....


 Focusing this quality of scientific acumen on women who like Steven Seagal movies, one must conclude that the lot of them are crewcut lesbians. This is, of course, bigotry against those women who like his movies and are otherwise not eccentric.

When I saw the movies, I still believed I was straight. I find your homophobia simultaneously offensive and oddly arousing.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Mar 25, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Focusing this quality of scientific acumen on women who like Steven Seagal movies, one must conclude that the lot of them are crewcut lesbians. This is, of course, bigotry against those women who like his movies and are otherwise not eccentric.
> 
> When I saw the movies, I still believed I was straight. I find your homophobia simultaneously offensive and oddly arousing.


Funny he felt compelled, twice, to announce his heterosexuality. Seems he needs to convince himself, because nobody here asked or even cares.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> Funny he felt compelled, twice, to announce his heterosexuality. Seems he needs to convince himself, because nobody here asked or even cares.


 Repression can be so very hard. On. Its practitioners.


----------



## GBAUTO (Mar 25, 2019)

ANC said:


>


She was obviously a Girl Scout.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2019)

GBAUTO said:


> She was obviously a Girl Scout.


"Always prepared"?


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 25, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I miss the days when you could smash the phone down. Sometimes pressing the end call button is so unsatisfying.


On the old phones...sometimes you can slam it down hard enough to ring the bell. Felt so good! Almost like winning a prize.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 25, 2019)

Millennials...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 25, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> Funny he felt compelled, twice, to announce his heterosexuality. Seems he needs to convince himself, because *nobody here asked or even cares*.


Funny that you feel compelled to speak for everybody. 

@curious2garden hates it when people speak for her so watch out...  
(My comment has nothing to do with sexuality, btw.)


----------



## lokie (Mar 25, 2019)

An entire generation was coached by the dark side.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Funny that you feel compelled to speak for everybody.
> 
> @curious2garden hates it when people speak for her so watch out...
> (My comment has nothing to do with sexuality, btw.)


Please direct all further inquiries to @pabloesqobar. He represents my interests in this matter.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Please direct all further inquiries to @pabloesqobar. He represents my interests in this matter.


Got it. 

Perfect example of a 1 to many relationship. 

Soon to be followed by "few to many", which is undefined.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 25, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Focusing this quality of scientific acumen on women who like Steven Seagal movies, one must conclude that the lot of them are crewcut lesbians. This is, of course, bigotry against those women who like his movies and are otherwise not eccentric.
> 
> When I saw the movies, I still believed I was straight. I find your homophobia simultaneously offensive and oddly arousing.


well good, that's what i was going for


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Please direct all further inquiries to @pabloesqobar. He represents my interests in this matter.


i'm not sure pablo represents anyone's interests...even his own


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 25, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Got it.
> 
> Perfect example of a 1 to many relationship.
> 
> Soon to be followed by "few to many", which is undefined.


sure it's not "few too many".....¿


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 25, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> sure it's not "few too many".....¿


LOL
And the lack of outrage from C2G was... enlightening.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> LOL
> And the lack of outrage from C2G was... enlightening.


How so?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 25, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> How so?


Selective outrage, LOL. 

But I admire your chivalry. 

(OK, I lied. )


----------



## Jefferson1977 (Mar 25, 2019)

Hate when this happens
.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> LOL
> And the lack of outrage from C2G was... enlightening.









Chunky Stool said:


> Then why do we all have to see it?
> 
> We don't give a shit.
> 
> ...





pabloesqobar said:


> Funny he felt compelled, twice, to announce his heterosexuality. Seems he needs to convince himself, because nobody here asked or even cares.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


>



Is Penelope your favorite SNL character?

Just curious.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Selective outrage, LOL.
> 
> But I admire your chivalry.
> 
> (OK, I lied. )





Chunky Stool said:


> Why?
> I don't owe you a favor.
> 
> Are you "very upset right now"?
> ...


Tell me why you practice selective outrage. It is not an adult quality.

The second quote was your response to a legitimate request for your data. The noninformational but emotionally charged reply you gave is the classic indicator of having no objective argument.


Chunky Stool said:


> Is Penelope your favorite SNL character?
> 
> Just curious.


 Another inflammatory non sequitur. You really are not very good at this.


----------



## ANC (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Mar 26, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Is Penelope your favorite SNL character?
> 
> Just curious.


10/4 is an international holiday.


----------



## ANC (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 26, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Tell me why you practice selective outrage. It is not an adult quality.
> 
> The second quote was your response to a legitimate request for your data. The noninformational but emotionally charged reply you gave is the classic indicator of having no objective argument.
> 
> Another inflammatory non sequitur. You really are not very good at this.


LOL
Looks like I'm not the only one who isn't "good at this". 

Whatever "this" is...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> LOL
> Looks like I'm not the only one who isn't "good at this".
> 
> Whatever "this" is...


 Are you sure you don't want to take a step back and closely inspect what you said and what Pablo said? Are you willing to see the basic difference between the two? Or will you be satisfied providing the irritainment of your intellectual incontinence?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 26, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Are you sure you don't want to take a step back and closely inspect what you said and what Pablo said? Are you willing to see the basic difference between the two? Or will you be satisfied providing the irritainment of your intellectual incontinence?


I do not have the energy to explain this to you again. 
You were wrong then and you are wrong now. 

The latest round was simply pointing out the obvious hypocrisy involving *two* people. 

I thought you were smarter than this. 

Hugs & Kisses


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Mar 26, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I do not have the energy to explain this to you again.
> You were wrong then and you are wrong now.
> 
> The latest round was simply pointing out the obvious hypocrisy involving *two* people.
> ...


You miss nuance then call other people names. Hopefully with the sinus infection cleared your brain can re-expand.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I do not have the energy to explain this to you again.
> You were wrong then and you are wrong now.
> 
> The latest round was simply pointing out the obvious hypocrisy involving *two* people.
> ...


The fact that you are unwilling to specify the hypocrisy you perceive tells me that even you aren't sure what you're on about. Your obstinate refusal to recognize the actual elements of the event, and the very private interpretation you then try to pound home as the actual version, informs me that you are just not in the intellectual weight class needed to participate in any argument that requires some brainpower.

If you have an actual point to make in this instance, illustrate it with quotes from the actual event, and provide a specific analysis. You're using vague suggestive terms, and that is "instant fail" in any ordered discussion. Chanting "hypocrite" without effectively backing the accusation has a way of recoiling on the chanter.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 26, 2019)

Jefferson1977 said:


> Hate when this happens
> .
> View attachment 4306846


holy shit, Harold and Kumar and Ted go to Afghanistan


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 26, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4306998


that's what you get when you let Hieronymus Bosch decorate for christmas


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 26, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


i got your huckleberry right here, buddy...


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 26, 2019)

Works every time


----------



## blake9999 (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 26, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Works every time


you found trumps campaign strategy


----------



## blake9999 (Mar 26, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you found trumps campaign strategy


It fits on a hat too!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 26, 2019)

MAGA ANDEMCA

Fake News Latin, meaning :


----------



## ANC (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## Actuosity (Mar 26, 2019)

blake9999 said:


> View attachment 4307091


Can't have them vampyres drinkin our coke.


----------



## ANC (Mar 26, 2019)

What made me stop drinking coke, was waking up with an empty bottle in bed, with no idea how it got there.
I can't stand the taste now. I can't see how garlic would help. Then again it is night time over here and I need to go drink blood now.


----------



## blake9999 (Mar 26, 2019)

I don't care too much for Coke©. I prefer Barq's Root Beer.


----------



## Actuosity (Mar 26, 2019)

ANC said:


> What made me stop drinking coke, was waking up with an empty bottle in bed, with no idea how it got there.
> I can't stand the taste now. I can't see how garlic would help. Then again it is night time over here and I need to go drink blood now.


I watched my grandfather drink 24 cans of coke a day my whole childhood, I barely drink any softdrinks... now that being said...



blake9999 said:


> I don't care too much for Coke©. I prefer Barq's Root Beer.


You are bang on the money, someone offers me a barq's Im drinkin it


----------



## ANC (Mar 26, 2019)

Actuosity said:


> I watched my grandfather drink 24 cans of coke a day my whole childhood, I barely drink any softdrinks... now that being said...
> 
> 
> You are bang on the money, someone offers me a barq's Im drinkin it


I'd have a sip from my wife or daughter's sodas occasionally, but that's about as much as I can stand....
Not coke though, I couldn't drink that shit. I had a 2 litre a day habit.


----------



## blake9999 (Mar 26, 2019)

ANC said:


> I had a 2 litre a day habit.


That's rough on the sugar intake. When I buy a 2 liter it usually lasts me about three days.


----------



## Jefferson1977 (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## Novabudd (Mar 26, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Does that mean she gives a lot of head ??


----------



## srh88 (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## 420God (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 26, 2019)

Novabudd said:


> Does that mean she gives a lot of head ??


I think it means we should let people pay something towards contraceptives.


----------



## ANC (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Mar 27, 2019)

ANC said:


>


^^^ this gif invokes a calming and happy go lucky feeling. 

I like it. Thanks.

Yea I know, simple things for simple minds.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2019)

ANC said:


> What made me stop drinking coke, was waking up with an empty bottle in bed, with no idea how it got there.
> I can't stand the taste now. I can't see how garlic would help. Then again it is night time over here and I need to go drink blood now.


Avoid garlic, silver, mirrors ... and be careful around pointy sticks.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## OJAE (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 27, 2019)

OJAE said:


>


ooohhh, she's gonna get forked....


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ooohhh, she's gonna get forked....


and rather


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2019)

@Diabolical666


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## OJAE (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 29, 2019)

Keep it classy


----------



## Jefferson1977 (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## OJAE (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## greg nr (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## WHATFG (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 29, 2019)

https://edition.cnn.com/2019/03/29/australia/australia-shark-fisherman-scli-intl/index.html


----------



## ANC (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Mar 30, 2019)

When you try new tricks

 

 

At least know what you are doing.


----------



## ANC (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 31, 2019)

ANC said:


>


----------



## ANC (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 1, 2019)

Employees of American Emperor watch the business's 19th Avenue burn. (Stephanie Lister/KQED)

So much despair.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## OJAE (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2019)

↑ ↑ ↑ DuriMan??


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 3, 2019)

Apparently there is a limit to how many times you can say lmao. Hard to believe she's 32.


----------



## ANC (Apr 3, 2019)

Mrs Spongebob Squarepants.


----------



## lokie (Apr 3, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Apparently there is a limit to how many times you can say lmao. Hard to believe she's 32.


Somebody will fuck it.


----------



## PhatNuggz (Apr 3, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Apparently there is a limit to how many times you can say lmao. Hard to believe she's 32.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ANC (Apr 3, 2019)

lokie said:


> Somebody will fuck it.


Some men would fuck a hole in a couch.


----------



## ANC (Apr 3, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Apparently there is a limit to how many times you can say lmao. Hard to believe she's 32.


B.t.w. do you think that piece of arse hanging out is soft or hard if you poked it with your finger?


----------



## lokie (Apr 3, 2019)

ANC said:


> Some men would fuck a hole in a couch.


I suspect there are some chicks that would still hoover her carpet.


----------



## ANC (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 3, 2019)

lokie said:


> I suspect there are some chicks that would still hoover her carpet.


Maybe a crone, I couldn't see anyone her age wanting to touch her.


----------



## lokie (Apr 3, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Maybe a crone, I couldn't see anyone her age wanting to touch her.


 ok.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 3, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Apparently there is a limit to how many times you can say lmao. Hard to believe she's 32.


who is that?


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 3, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Apparently there is a limit to how many times you can say lmao. Hard to believe she's 32.



now that's alot of drugs ........


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 3, 2019)

ANC said:


> B.t.w. do you think that piece of arse hanging out is soft or hard if you poked it with your finger?


soft...but that's the only part that is.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 3, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> who is that?


Lindsay Lohan


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 3, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lindsay Lohan


who is that?......
i know who she was....but know what? i looked on imdb....never seen one of her movies, or any episode of a show she was in...so....who is that?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 3, 2019)

She was in the parent trap and mean girls. Both were huge movies but definitely not targeted to your demographic. She had the world by it's sack and looked fantastic when she was in her early twenties. 

She threw it all away by doing too much drugs and alcohol. She was charged with impaired driving and then spent some time in jail for violating probation. She did a marilyn monroe homage spread in playboy. It looks heavily airbrushed, but at least she had an ass, or it was airbrushed as well, who knows. 

http://www.hecklerspray.com/lindsay-lohan-nude


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 3, 2019)

i'm not part of a "demographic"....i'm a reclusive, middle aged, part hippy, part fascist, semi reformed sociopath....got a name for that? i quit paying attention to popular culture about 15 years ago...when it started becoming apparent to me how stupid it all was, when i couldn't keep up with all the "celebrities" they were manufacturing weekly...

Kardashians....why the fuck do i care? what the fuck have any of them ever done?.....they used to call them 'gold diggers" and they didn't get their own shows...if they were lucky, they got alimony and anonymity


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 3, 2019)

lol the kaczynski demographic. 

I like to think I'm above it as well, but I love reading the drama and watching celebrity train wrecks. Makes me feel better about my life.


----------



## ANC (Apr 3, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Both were huge movies but definitely not targeted to your demographic


people who has ever paid for anything...


----------



## ANC (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 3, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm not part of a "demographic"....i'm a reclusive, middle aged, part hippy, part fascist, semi reformed sociopath....got a name for that?


Roger...


----------



## blake9999 (Apr 3, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm not part of a "demographic"....i'm a reclusive, middle aged, part hippy, part fascist, semi reformed sociopath....got a name for that?


Normal?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2019)

blake9999 said:


> Normal?


----------



## Jefferson1977 (Apr 3, 2019)

Girlfriend tried to get me with the 'ol spider in the toilet routine....


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2019)

Jefferson1977 said:


> Girlfriend tried to get me with the 'ol spider in the toilet routine....
> 
> View attachment 4311717


If you wake up like this, she'll have succeeded


----------



## macsnax (Apr 3, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> If you wake up like this, she'll have succeeded


Spider cock...spider cock .. Does whatever a spider cock does.....


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Spider cock...spider cock .. Does whatever a spider cock does.....


Spins a web ... out of cum ...
And deposits it in the bum ...


----------



## macsnax (Apr 3, 2019)

Man I was working on one, but you're a mofo'in wordsmith brah!


----------



## ANC (Apr 3, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4311367


----------



## madra (Apr 4, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm not part of a "demographic"....i'm a reclusive, middle aged, part hippy, part fascist, semi reformed sociopath....got a name for that? i quit paying attention to popular culture about 15 years ago...when it started becoming apparent to me how stupid it all was, when i couldn't keep up with all the "celebrities" they were manufacturing weekly...
> 
> Kardashians....why the fuck do i care? what the fuck have any of them ever done?.....they used to call them 'gold diggers" and they didn't get their own shows...if they were lucky, they got alimony and anonymity


Ive been slowly removing myself from society the past year, I dont like the game so im not playing. You say who's that, I add why should I give a fuck?


----------



## ANC (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## PhatNuggz (Apr 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> She was in the parent trap and mean girls. Both were huge movies but definitely not targeted to your demographic. She had the world by it's sack and looked fantastic when she was in her early twenties.
> 
> She threw it all away by doing too much drugs and alcohol. She was charged with impaired driving and then spent some time in jail for violating probation. She did a marilyn monroe homage spread in playboy. It looks heavily airbrushed, but at least she had an ass, or it was airbrushed as well, who knows.
> 
> http://www.hecklerspray.com/lindsay-lohan-nude



See MK Ultras. She was a hollywood sex kitten, and like Britney, her programming broke down


----------



## ANC (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 5, 2019)

A Buddhist monk walked up to a hotdog vendor and said, 'Make me one with everything...'


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Jefferson1977 (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## macsnax (Apr 5, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


That's a one stop shop.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## purpaterp (Apr 5, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4312615


Straight Dallas shit baby


----------



## purpaterp (Apr 5, 2019)

Going to hell for this one...


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 5, 2019)

purpaterp said:


> Straight Dallas shit baby


yep, even though the car say Laredo on it...lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 5, 2019)

purpaterp said:


> Going to hell for this one...


do not pass go do not collect $200


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 5, 2019)

purpaterp said:


> [
> Going to hell for this one...


----------



## Novabudd (Apr 5, 2019)

purpaterp said:


> View attachment 4312665 View attachment 4312664
> Going to hell for this one...


Proof there have been visits from ETs. Damn.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 5, 2019)

Jefferson1977 said:


> View attachment 4312553


 The GMO thing is out of place.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 6, 2019)

Might as well say Fuck off


----------



## ANC (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## OJAE (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 6, 2019)

ANC said:


>


.....the river ran in a circle.....¿ three women, all in their 20s, and not one of them was aware that rivers don't run in circles?....no...people aren't getting dumber.....ran in a circle.......


----------



## macsnax (Apr 6, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> .....the river ran in a circle.....¿ three women, all in their 20s, and not one of them was aware that rivers don't run in circles?....no...people aren't getting dumber.....ran in a circle.......


Man between stupid people and crazy people. I'm about ready to go live in the woods in a cabin and not come back.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 6, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Man between stupid people and crazy people. I'm about ready to go live in the woods in a cabin and not come back.


i'm already there, and the cocksuckers still come knock on my door asking for directions, then they argue with me..."that's not what my gps says.".....well, your fucking gps brought you here...where only one of us doesn't know where the fuck they are.....


----------



## macsnax (Apr 6, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm already there, and the cocksuckers still come knock on my door asking for directions, then they argue with me..."that's not what my gps says.".....well, your fucking gps brought you here...where only one of us doesn't know where the fuck they are.....


Lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 6, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Man between stupid people and crazy people. I'm about ready to go live in the woods in a cabin and not come back.


Meh.
Safe but not entertaining...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 6, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm already there, and the cocksuckers still come knock on my door asking for directions, then they argue with me..."that's not what my gps says.".....well, your fucking gps brought you here...where only one of us doesn't know where the fuck they are.....


I used to work in tech support back in the 90s and my favorite line when people argued with me was "I didn't call you, and other people are waiting in the queue"...


----------



## macsnax (Apr 6, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Meh.
> Safe but not entertaining...


No, I think our society is getting addicted seeing this crazy shit. Most people I know watching the news, watch because they want to see that stuff.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 6, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4313134


Steel belted corset?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 6, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Steel belted corset?


i think that fucker is adamantium....


----------



## ANC (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Apr 6, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Man between stupid people and crazy people. I'm about ready to go live in the woods in a cabin and not come back.


Mick Dodge decided to do with out the cabin.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 6, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> .....the river ran in a circle.....¿ three women, all in their 20s, and not one of them was aware that rivers don't run in circles?....no...people aren't getting dumber.....ran in a circle.......


No shit. Did they think they had feet? Running rivers. Pfft. Everyone knows they FLOW in circles.


----------



## lokie (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 6, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> No shit. Did they think they had feet? Running rivers. Pfft. Everyone knows they FLOW in circles.


that looks like a magnetic resonance scan of an anus......


----------



## blake9999 (Apr 6, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that looks like a magnetic resonance scan of an anus......


Brainwave pattern of two lesbians.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 6, 2019)

lokie said:


> Mick Dodge decided to do with out the cabin.


Cool vid


----------



## ANC (Apr 6, 2019)

blake9999 said:


> Brainwave pattern of two lesbians.


inception, but, for arseholes


----------



## ANC (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 7, 2019)

ANC said:


>


me, too....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## neosapien (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 7, 2019)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 4313929 View attachment 4313930 View attachment 4313931 View attachment 4313932 View attachment 4313933 View attachment 4313934


They knew what my koolaid was about. I take no responsibility and have no remorse.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 7, 2019)

ANC said:


>


@Indagrow 1:16


----------



## ANC (Apr 7, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> @Indagrow 1:16


Thanks for watching... does he have a prosthetic? Must have broken his foot off on somebody's arse.
I tore off my big toe in a similar way as a kid, but they stitched it back on.


Fuck, pressing the question mark button was a pleasure... I finally fished it out of the vacuum cleaner yesterday,,,,


----------



## ANC (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## Indagrow (Apr 8, 2019)

ANC said:


> Thanks for watching... does he have a prosthetic? Must have broken his foot off on somebody's arse.
> I tore off my big toe in a similar way as a kid, but they stitched it back on.
> 
> 
> Fuck, pressing the question mark button was a pleasure... I finally fished it out of the vacuum cleaner yesterday,,,,


I don't, but i make them.. I've seen that one before which is more for aesthetics rather than function still pretty nifty


----------



## ANC (Apr 8, 2019)

Bet its just a matter of time though... before you could have one like that if you wanted...
My dad hated his... He never learned to walk with it before he died.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 8, 2019)

I've had one for 12 years and they are no fun. Thank you uninsured motorist.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 8, 2019)

ANC said:


> Thanks for watching... does he have a prosthetic? Must have broken his foot off on somebody's arse.
> I tore off my big toe in a similar way as a kid, but they stitched it back on.
> 
> 
> Fuck, pressing the question mark button was a pleasure... I finally fished it out of the vacuum cleaner yesterday,,,,


LOL he makes them


----------



## GBAUTO (Apr 8, 2019)

ANC said:


> Thanks for watching... does he have a prosthetic? Must have broken his foot off on somebody's arse.
> I tore off my big toe in a similar way as a kid, but they stitched it back on.
> 
> 
> Fuck, pressing the question mark button was a pleasure... I finally fished it out of the vacuum cleaner yesterday,,,,


I can attest that based on my experience with my prosthesis, that limb would collapse after a few steps...no thanks, it's tough enough already.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## GBAUTO (Apr 8, 2019)

curious old fart said:


> I've had one for 12 years and they are no fun. Thank you uninsured motorist.


4 years on mine...Bambi sucks


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 9, 2019)

No, Amazon, bad dog.

https://www.amazon.com/Game-Minorities-Repeat-Sarcastic-Gamer/dp/B07HBCLKDV


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 10, 2019)

A zipped penis, one of life's minor tragedies.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 10, 2019)

ANC said:


> A zipped penis, one of life's minor tragedies.


Or hilarious. It's all perspective.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 10, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Recursion.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 10, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4315196


Grin and "bear" it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 10, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4315197


Reminds me of my wife.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 10, 2019)

ANC said:


> A zipped penis, one of life's minor tragedies.


ahh, it just gives you a cool scar to show when the other guys start showing off...."this one was from a wolf"..."oh yeah? this one was a wild boar"...."this one was a tight pair of Levis at a club bathroom in Detroit"....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 10, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ahh, it just gives you a cool scar to show when the other guys start showing off.


Do guys really do that? Like show each other your junk? Not judging, genuinely curious.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 10, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do guys really do that? Like show each other your junk? Not judging, genuinely curious.


no, not if they wanna stay my friend, they don't....but they will show off "cool" scars...like badges of stupidity...


----------



## lokie (Apr 10, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do guys really do that? Like show each other your junk? Not judging, genuinely curious.


Some are bold enough to post selfies. This is RIU after all.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 10, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no, not if they wanna stay my friend, they don't....but they will show off "cool" scars...like badges of stupidity...


lol I was picturing a guy walking in plopping his junk on the table and saying "look what my zipper did"



lokie said:


> Some are bold enough to post selfies. This is RIU after all.


What's the problem. I'm not doing anything illegal and my name isn't out there.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 10, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I was picturing a guy walking in plopping his junk on the table and saying "look what my zipper did"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i don't think he has a problem, i think he was saying it wouldn't take much encouragement for some of these guys to find an excuse....

and most of us would already be wincing and fidgetting in sympathy if you just told us about it, no visual aids necessasry


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 10, 2019)

Have you ever had to pee after handling jalapeno peppers?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 10, 2019)

curious old fart said:


> Have you ever had to pee after handling jalapeno peppers?


yes....once....


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 10, 2019)

That's all it takes


----------



## 420God (Apr 10, 2019)

curious old fart said:


> Have you ever had to pee after handling jalapeno peppers?


My buddy was eating pickled jalapenos just before fooling around with his girlfriend. She came screaming out of the room after he attempted to finger her. It was pretty hilarious.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## buried (Apr 10, 2019)

I grow Carolina Reapers and about 20 other varieties of super-hot peppers (mixed in w/MJ). The forgiveness level offered by my fiance after a day's harvest was remarkable. That was 20+ years ago, but we're both still scarred and scared of good peppers and give them space.


----------



## ANC (Apr 10, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do guys really do that? Like show each other your junk? Not judging, genuinely curious.


I do remember when I was like 7 my buddy and I would always try and cross streams when we peed. Would be hilarious to see two adults do it.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 10, 2019)

420God said:


> My buddy was eating pickled jalapenos just before fooling around with his girlfriend. She came screaming out of the room after he attempted to finger her. It was pretty hilarious.


Ya..... I might know a little about that myself.....


----------



## ANC (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 10, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> I think he was saying it wouldn't take much encouragement


I wasn't encouraging anything


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 10, 2019)

420God said:


> My buddy was eating pickled jalapenos just before fooling around with his girlfriend. She came screaming out of the room after he attempted to finger her. It was pretty hilarious.


it wasn't for her


----------



## ANC (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 11, 2019)

daughter and her mom.. who urged her to sleep with sugar daddies to pay for their surgery


----------



## ANC (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Apr 11, 2019)

ANC said:


> daughter and her mom.. who urged her to sleep with sugar daddies to pay for their surgery


 

I can imagine their personalities are as shallow as the makeup they wear.


----------



## ANC (Apr 11, 2019)

I reckon they go through an ounce of foundation in a month.
I also imagine they are buying pregnancy tests in bulk.

When you go through that much (wasted) effort, you aren't going home without a screw even if you have to take home the bar man..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 11, 2019)

ANC said:


>


wtf russia?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 11, 2019)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4315612
> 
> I can imagine their personalities are as shallow as the makeup they wear.


i'm sure it wasn't those two, but i ran across two like that at the store here one day, rich tourist cunts...they asked me how i liked living here, so i told them about how it was a great place, but the tourists turn it into a steaming pile of shit place to live...the mother looked at the daughter (i think, who can tell through all the silicone) and said, "oh look, it doesn't like it's environment."....i told them i liked my environment just fine, i just didn't care for the trash i was forced to share it with, and walked away....


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 11, 2019)

Wurd!


----------



## madra (Apr 11, 2019)

ANC said:


> daughter and her mom.. who urged her to sleep with sugar daddies to pay for their surgery


Looks like the sugar daddies had the last laugh, horrible looking, unless this was before the surgery?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 11, 2019)

madra said:


> Looks like the sugar daddies had the last laugh, horrible looking, unless this was before the surgery?


i hate to even admit this, but i can get behind the lips...the rest looks like the joker was practicing his makeup skills...while he was really pissed about Harley fucking Robin....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 11, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i hate to even admit this, but i can get behind the lips.


----------



## madra (Apr 11, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i hate to even admit this, but i can get behind the lips...the rest looks like the joker was practicing his makeup skills...while he was really pissed about Harley fucking Robin....


No, nothing about either of those yolks attract me at all. I dont understand why people are happy to pay someone to make them look like that... intentionally...
If you were a victim of a burn or acid attack and you got surgery and thats the best they could do then yeah fair enough, but other than that I dont see the point


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 11, 2019)

I wonder what they looked like originally?


----------



## ANC (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 12, 2019)

Master story teller


----------



## ANC (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## Dougnsalem (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 12, 2019)

ANC said:


>


i can hear that conversations...."get the hell out there and put a more appropriate message on that sign right now"....


----------



## lokie (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2019)

ANC said:


>


nice detail of the axial jet


----------



## ANC (Apr 12, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> nice detail of the axial jet


Those 5 bright spots above the glowy bits got my attention... they also look very large...


----------



## ANC (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## It's not oregano (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## gearshift (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 14, 2019)

gearshift said:


> View attachment 4317351


a long time....i still don't see it¿


----------



## macsnax (Apr 14, 2019)

I think that's the idea


Roger A. Shrubber said:


> a long time....i still don't see it¿


I think that's the idea, I looked at it for a bit too.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 14, 2019)

is it like one of those "how do you keep an idiot in suspense? " things?....tune in next week to find out...


----------



## macsnax (Apr 14, 2019)

I think so


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 14, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I think so


 That's 5 minutes of my life I'm not getting back


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 14, 2019)

the bench, missing seat. sorry.


----------



## ANC (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 14, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> the bench, missing seat. sorry.


----------



## lokie (Apr 14, 2019)

gearshift said:


> View attachment 4317351


The blond just farted and they have not caught wind of it yet.


----------



## ANC (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 14, 2019)

gearshift said:


> View attachment 4317351


there is no board under their asses....damn...took forever to notice that... not Sherlock Holmes today, for sure....


----------



## macsnax (Apr 14, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> there is no board under their asses....damn...took forever to notice that... not Sherlock Holmes today, for sure....


Sumbitch....... I blame on the line where the concrete meets the grass.


----------



## ANC (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 14, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4317556


man, when i was a kid, i loved star trek...i wanted a phaser, and a tricorder, but i wanted a communicator more...you could talk to people ANYWHERE...ANYTIME...need advice? get it, need answers? get them, need help? get it...
i never realized the advice people would be needing was how to Boof...the answers would be how much you can boof without dying...the help would be someone to drive you to the hospital after you ignore the answers......now i want the fucking phaser more than either one of the other two....


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 14, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> man, when i was a kid, i loved star trek...i wanted a phaser, and a tricorder, but i wanted a communicator more...you could talk to people ANYWHERE...ANYTIME...need advice? get it, need answers? get them, need help? get it...
> i never realized the advice people would be needing was how to Boof...the answers would be how much you can boof without dying...the help would be someone to drive you to the hospital after you ignore the answers......now i want the fucking phaser more than either one of the other two....


I'll take a food replicator and a holodeck.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 14, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I'll take a food replicator and a holodeck.


both TNG...i'm old, i hung out with Kirk and Spock weekday afternoons at 4


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 15, 2019)

ANC said:


>


he should have bought some books with the money he spent on tattoos....


----------



## ANC (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## gearshift (Apr 15, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> is it like one of those "how do you keep an idiot in suspense? " things?....tune in next week to find out...


Damn it!! You don't need to wait that long! Mentally take a seat on that bench. But, first take a hard look so you don't sit in bird or bull shit! Bra ha ha ha!!!!


----------



## Novabudd (Apr 15, 2019)

curious old fart said:


> it wasn't for her


Yea but its " all perspective"


----------



## Novabudd (Apr 15, 2019)

ANC said:


>


How good a friend would you have to be ???


----------



## Dougnsalem (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## gearshift (Apr 15, 2019)

lokie said:


> The blond just farted and they have not caught wind of it yet.


Wrong. No booby prize for you. It is not physically possible for females to fart.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 15, 2019)

gearshift said:


> Wrong. No booby prize for you. It is not physically possible for females to fart.


You've been here since 2012. 
You have 55 posts.
You contradicted @lokie


----------



## Bareback (Apr 15, 2019)

gearshift said:


> Wrong. No booby prize for you. It is not physically possible for females to fart.


You should meet some southern girls or Wisconsin.


----------



## gearshift (Apr 15, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> You've been here since 2012.
> You have 55 posts.
> You contradicted @lokie


I signed up then to learn Stinkbud's system! (Thank you, Stinkbud.)
I retired since those days, got old (only in years on earth), and became a troll.
Who the f*ck is @lokie?
Vengeance will visit you both!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 15, 2019)

gearshift said:


> I signed up then to learn Stinkbud's system! (Thank you, Stinkbud.)
> I retired since those days, got old (only in years on earth), and became a troll.
> Who the f*ck is @lokie?
> Vengeance will vist you both!


@Gary Goodson 
You are needed


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## gearshift (Apr 15, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> @Gary Goodson
> You are needed


 That does it!!!
Curious 2 garden, lokie, and now Gary Goodson too: keep an eye on your beans.........


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Apr 15, 2019)

gearshift said:


> Wrong. No booby prize for you. It is not physically possible for females to fart.



\


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 16, 2019)

Dougnsalem said:


> View attachment 4318349


i thought it was cheese...which still begs the question..wtf?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


>


god's penis?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 16, 2019)

ANC said:


>


trump's cousin?....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 16, 2019)

ANC said:


>


granny has it going on, you go girl.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 16, 2019)

certain photos are once in a lifetime... children are renewable resources.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 16, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4318591


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 16, 2019)

cannabineer said:


>


haha, that funny.....


----------



## ANC (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Apr 16, 2019)

cannabineer said:


>


Jesus Malt's even arming his roaches now


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Jesus Malt's even arming his roaches now


And training them to put the unit first


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 16, 2019)

He's not cheap he provides them jet packs to get around


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 16, 2019)

gearshift said:


> Wrong. No booby prize for you. It is not physically possible for females to fart.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> He's not cheap he provides them jet packs to get around


 I imagine @Singlemalt will train them in Medieval warfare. What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 16, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I imagine @Singlemalt will train them in Medieval warfare. What could possibly go wrong?


Nah I imagine he's more futuristic with listening bugs


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Nah I imagine he's more futuristic with listening bugs


 In more than one spectrum


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 16, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> In more than one spectrum


State of the art radar too


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> State of the art radar too


 Until someone weaponizes one and the whole nice entertainment just got real


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 16, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Until someone weaponizes one and the whole nice entertainment just got real


He provides a nice MWR package too


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 16, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I imagine @Singlemalt will train them in Medieval warfare. What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## Dougnsalem (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 17, 2019)

I know that feeling some days.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 17, 2019)

I found this on Amazon this morning. I'm strangely intrigued. Love how they made his hands tiny. 

https://www.amazon.ca/Beautiful-Poetry-Donald-Trump/dp/B0754N5ZVQ/ref=tmm_aud_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## bellcore (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## Novabudd (Apr 18, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Geeze is that one of the Alaskan Bush People ?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 18, 2019)

ANC said:


> I know that feeling some days.


i need that printed on a shirt....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 18, 2019)

Novabudd said:


> Geeze is that one of the Alaskan Bush People ?


no, i'd say that is a suburban yolo...he'd last about 3 minutes in the woods...the woods behind his house. if he stepped off a plane in Alaska a bear would be waiting to eat him on the runway....poor bear


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 18, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no, i'd say that is a suburban yolo...he'd last about 3 minutes in the woods...the woods behind his house. if he stepped off a plane in Alaska a bear would be waiting to eat him on the runway....poor bear


The bear would get high from eating that douchebag.


----------



## Novabudd (Apr 18, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> The bear would get high from eating that douchebag.


 Yea but if he slopped mud all over his face and howled he'd be ok. Right ?


----------



## ANC (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 18, 2019)

The harder you squint...


----------



## ANC (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 18, 2019)

For even well meaning folks, religion can skew one's judgement. Word...


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 19, 2019)

Lol...


----------



## ANC (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 19, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> For even well meaning folks, religion can skew one's judgement. Word...


That was truly painful.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## Dougnsalem (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## Dougnsalem (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 19, 2019)

Dougnsalem said:


> View attachment 4320294


Now that's funny right there.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## Dougnsalem (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 20, 2019)

ANC said:


>


well, that is one thing you don't want to leak....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 20, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


why is there a picture of a rabbit with a stick of lit dynamite in it's mouth on the wall of Gert's diner?
and what looks like an eyeball, and a piece of pie on the floor....
perhaps Gert has a deal with the health department?


----------



## ANC (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## gearshift (Apr 20, 2019)

Cali did you knock over and break one of my two week old clones?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 20, 2019)

Happy Easter tomorrow!!


----------



## TwistItUp (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## Dougnsalem (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 21, 2019)

ANC said:


> I reckon they go through an ounce of foundation in a month.
> I also imagine they are buying pregnancy tests in bulk.
> 
> When you go through that much (wasted) effort, you aren't going home without a screw even if you have to take home the bar man..


If I woke up to that, I would quit drinking...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 21, 2019)

ANC said:


>


artistic license...look it up....it's ok to make someone slightly more attractive than they actually are in a portrait....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 21, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4320617


David Cross does this bit and i was either there when it happened, or it's happened more than once...about a performing elephant at Busch Gardens in Tampa, that had explosive diarrhea....i was fortunate enough to be sitting in the back row on the far side of the little "arena"....the people directly across from me weren't so lucky...they were wishing they had gone to Gallagher instead...


----------



## ANC (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## Dougnsalem (Apr 21, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> David Cross does this bit and i was either there when it happened, or it's happened more than once...about a performing elephant at Busch Gardens in Tampa, that had explosive diarrhea....i was fortunate enough to be sitting in the back row on the far side of the little "arena"....the people directly across from me weren't so lucky...they were wishing they had gone to Gallagher instead...


Lmao.....


----------



## ANC (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## Dougnsalem (Apr 21, 2019)

Ok, ok. I'm sorry. I shouldn't have done that one.....

Lol


----------



## Novabudd (Apr 21, 2019)

Dougnsalem said:


> View attachment 4321395
> 
> Ok, ok. I'm sorry. I shouldn't have done that one.....
> 
> Lol


----------



## GBAUTO (Apr 21, 2019)

Dougnsalem said:


> View attachment 4321395
> 
> Ok, ok. I'm sorry. I shouldn't have done that one.....
> 
> Lol


That's gonna take at least 10 oz of good whiskey for me to continue...and a lifetime to forget.


----------



## Dougnsalem (Apr 21, 2019)

GBAUTO said:


> That's gonna take at least 10 oz of good whiskey for me to continue...and a lifetime to forget.


I apologize....
 

Does this make up for it??? Lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 22, 2019)

Can't say that I understand the need for this, but there you go.


----------



## ANC (Apr 22, 2019)

funny willie warmer


----------



## macsnax (Apr 22, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Can't say that I understand the need for this, but there you go.
> 
> View attachment 4321714
> 
> View attachment 4321716


I'm pretty sure the dude that has those in his house, probably has a skin suit from the rest of her....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 22, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I'm pretty sure the dude that has those in his house, probably has a skin suit from the rest of her....


 I'd be curious to know the other placing he's put a vagina.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 22, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Can't say that I understand the need for this, but there you go.
> 
> View attachment 4321714
> 
> View attachment 4321716


what in the holy snot....lol....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## macsnax (Apr 22, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd be curious to know the other placing he's put a vagina.


Lol


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 22, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Can't say that I understand the need for this, but there you go.
> 
> View attachment 4321714
> 
> View attachment 4321716


 Someone needs to stop pussyfooting around


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 22, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd be curious to know the other placing he's put a vagina.


can't resist.


----------



## Dougnsalem (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 22, 2019)

can't believe I'm the one saying it, but that's too many vaginas.


----------



## lokie (Apr 22, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> can't believe I'm the one saying it, but that's too many vaginas.


I am prepared to receive all vaginas that you may deem surplus.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 22, 2019)

lokie said:


> I am prepared to receive all vaginas that you may deem surplus.
> View attachment 4321741


lol surplus? My life isn't nearly that interesting.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 22, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol surplus? My life isn't nearly that interesting.


That's our lokie ... ecologically speaking he is a scavaginer


----------



## ANC (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Apr 23, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> That's our lokie ... ecologically speaking he is a scavaginer




SHHHHH

A farmer buys a new young cock. As soon as he gets it home, the cock rushes and fucks all 150 hens.

The farmer is impressed. At lunch, the cock screws all 150 hens again. Now, the farmer starts getting worried. The next day, he finds the cock fucking the ducks, the geese, and the lone parrot too.

That evening the farmer finds the cock lying out in the field, pale, half-dead, with vultures circling his head.

The farmer shouts, "you deserve that you horny bastard!"

The cock opens one eye slowly, points up, and replies "shhhh...don't shout, wait for them to land."


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 23, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd be curious to know the other placing he's put a vagina.


i wouldn't....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 23, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> can't believe I'm the one saying it, but that's too many vaginas.


one can be too many...depending on who it's attached to


----------



## ANC (Apr 23, 2019)

Do not dumb here!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 23, 2019)

ANC said:


>


then why doesn't that toad look a lot happier?


----------



## ANC (Apr 23, 2019)

You've clearly not seen how a frog is milked

Lol Grammarly wanted to suggest 'how afro is milked'


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 23, 2019)

ANC said:


> You've clearly not seen how a frog is milked
> 
> Lol Grammarly wanted to suggest 'how afro is milked'


how afro is milked...curous...did you click on it?...how is an afro milked?


----------



## ANC (Apr 23, 2019)

Grammarly is like a spellchecker that always looks over your shoulder.


----------



## ANC (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## TacoMac (Apr 23, 2019)

ANC said:


>


When I was in German class, our teacher handed out this list of signs made around the world where English was misused. Here are a few I remember:

At a dry cleaners in Italy: Ladies, drop your pants here and spend the rest of the day having fun!
At a restaurant in Sweden: Our wine list will leave you nothing to hope for.
In Japan at a road construction site: STOP! Drive sideways.
At a hotel in Austria: Please feel free to take advantage of the chamber maid.
and finally, at a camp ground in the Black Forest of Germany:

It is illegal for two men to share the same tent unless the two men are not in marriage. If the two men are in marriage two tents are required as one tent for that purpose for those men is illegal.
Bear in mind this was 30 years ago.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 23, 2019)

ANC said:


>


how long does it take? is there a defrost cycle at the beginning?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 23, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> It is illegal for two men to share the same tent unless the two men are not in marriage. If the two men are in marriage two tents are required as one tent for that purpose for those men is illegal.


while i am not an aficionado, i have seen some German porn...so it's illegal for two gay german men to share a tent...unless they have an enormously obese woman, a chimpanzee, a midget, and a bucket of horse semen with them...then it's a cultural event...


----------



## Bareback (Apr 23, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> while i am not an aficionado, i have seen some German porn...so it's illegal for two gay german men to share a tent...unless they have an enormously obese woman, a chimpanzee, a midget, and a bucket of horse semen with them...then it's a cultural event...


Yeah... well duh..


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 24, 2019)

ANC said:


>


best use of his time ever


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 24, 2019)

my brother bought me a new grinder.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 24, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> my brother bought me a new grinder.
> View attachment 4322713
> 
> View attachment 4322714


i had to look at the bottom picture twice...ugh.....the coffee is not kicking in...


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## curious old fart (Apr 24, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4322861


snowflakes road?


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 24, 2019)

curious old fart said:


> snowflakes road?


lol....possibly....lol


----------



## DCcan (Apr 24, 2019)

If only they knew...


----------



## purpaterp (Apr 24, 2019)

ANC said:


> Some men would fuck a hole in a couch.


Some have


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 24, 2019)

There’s a great rug in this store


----------



## ANC (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 24, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Lion equality is a beautiful thing


----------



## ANC (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## OJAE (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Apr 25, 2019)

ANC said:


>



*Forbidden amuse yourself elephant Kids T-Shirt*
















*Forbidden Amuse Yourself Kids T-Shirt*

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++




Show a kid a picture? Then tell them not too?

I'm pretty sure it does not work that way.


----------



## ANC (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## Bareback (Apr 25, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Savage boner..


----------



## OJAE (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 25, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Lion equality is a beautiful thing


Trouble is parallel lions only meet at infinity


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## OJAE (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 25, 2019)

ANC said:


>


YOU MAY BE A REDNECK IF....^^^


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 27, 2019)

ANC said:


>


that is NOT how socks work


----------



## carlsbarn (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 27, 2019)

OJAE said:


>


 Morgan, the English coachbuilder, has similar issues. They made all of their car chassis from seasoned English ash. But Britain no longer has stands of ash that are up to the task. They are now importing German wood. Wonder if their newer models all subtly pull to the right.


----------



## Dougnsalem (Apr 27, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Morgan, the English coachbuilder, has similar issues. They made all of their car chassis from seasoned English ash. But Britain no longer has stands of ash that are up to the task. They are now importing German wood. Wonder if their newer models all subtly pull to the right.


L.m.a.o.... 
Ok, that was a good one there.....


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 27, 2019)

ANC said:


>


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 27, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4323723


"Yeah but I got better"


----------



## macsnax (Apr 27, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4323723


Once a bunch of times. ...


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 27, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Once a bunch of times. ...


you too...lol


----------



## Dougnsalem (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## madra (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## bellcore (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## TwistItUp (Apr 27, 2019)

Shot this pic going down the highway today. I need to get in touch with this guy. He does man caves.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 28, 2019)

Classic. I knew back then he would become a big deal...


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 28, 2019)

Still awesome. You can see the place where Get Out and US came from early on...


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## Dougnsalem (Apr 28, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Wow, that's a trip. At least there doesn't seem to be any blood anywhere.....


----------



## ANC (Apr 28, 2019)

driver is said to live


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 28, 2019)

ANC said:


> driver is said to live


Were there passengers?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 28, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Were there passengers?


There was one, now there's two.


----------



## lokie (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 28, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Were there passengers?


Maybe they got bord.


----------



## ANC (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 28, 2019)

ANC said:


> Maybe they got bord.


 Wood you stop that


----------



## ANC (Apr 28, 2019)

Maybe someone else could _chip _in.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 28, 2019)

I wonder if the driver that lost the board was hammered? Looks like he nailed the other car pretty good!

SH420


----------



## playallnite (Apr 28, 2019)

OJAE said:


>


they're not sure what started the fire, but Quasimodo has a hunch.


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 28, 2019)

I told you Bruce that turtle was to big to swallow whole you greedy bastard


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 28, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Wood you stop that


He'd rather knot.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 30, 2019)

ANC said:


>


That blokes doesn’t eat his own cum he gargles it and spits it out, he’s not a weirdo


----------



## ANC (Apr 30, 2019)

I wonder what the ultimate price is going to be.


----------



## ANC (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 30, 2019)

8 metric tons of human feces was spread on a road and nearby houses by a failing truck


----------



## jungle666 (Apr 30, 2019)

ANC said:


> 8 metric tons of human feces was spread on a road and nearby houses by a failing truck


HOLY SHIT


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 30, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 4325520


I stopped eating my mom's ham hock soup when my brother told me what a ham hock was.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 30, 2019)

ANC said:


>


that's hilarious, but he's gonna get his ass kicked so hard the first time he tries to "disappear"....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 30, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I stopped eating my mom's ham hock soup when my brother told me what a ham hock was.


whats wrong with ham hocks?...does it really make a lot of difference what part of the pig it is? it's a pig's calf, not his taint...


----------



## ANC (Apr 30, 2019)

All of the pig rolls in the shit. why be picky?


----------



## lokie (Apr 30, 2019)

ANC said:


> 8 metric tons of human feces was spread on a road and nearby houses by a failing truck


Does that mean 8 metric tons = 1 shit ton?
Can that driver claim he took a 8 ton crap?
Do you think everyone in town that day had a shity day?
I bet picnics were more peaceful that day.


----------



## lokie (Apr 30, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> whats wrong with ham hocks?...does it really make a lot of difference what part of the pig it is? it's a pig's calf, not his taint...


the taint is reserved for hot dogs.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 30, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> whats wrong with ham hocks?...does it really make a lot of difference what part of the pig it is? it's a pig's calf, not his taint...


Totally make a difference. And she would stew it for hours with the skin still on and the odd hair still attached. Makes me want to puke just thinking about it.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 30, 2019)

ANC said:


>


He's gonna tell his "Mother"!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Apr 30, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Totally make a difference. And she would stew it for hours with the skin still on and the odd hair still attached. Makes me want to puke just thinking about it.


You know those hairs would be tasty after stewing for hours. If you like them crispy you should try pan frying them.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 30, 2019)

lokie said:


> You know those hairs would be tasty after stewing for hours. If you like them crispy you should try pan frying them.


lol now you're trying too hard to gross me out. I chew on my own hair when I'm nervous.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 30, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol now you're trying too hard to gross me out. I chew on my own hair when I'm nervous.


Try frying the ends; could be a revelation ...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 30, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Totally make a difference. And she would stew it for hours with the skin still on and the odd hair still attached. Makes me want to puke just thinking about it.


you need to look at some food from around the world...look up Milt, Balut, Casu Marzu cheese, Hakarl.....i wouldn't eat a bit of it, but if you grew up with it...my grandpa made headcheese, which i like to this day...i had a Korean girlfriend i was pretty serious about for a while, her grandpa made Kimchi, which i despise, but i ate it for her...you'd be surprised what you can choke down with the right incentive


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Apr 30, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you need to look at some food from around the world...look up Milt, Balut, Casu Marzu cheese, Hakarl.....i wouldn't eat a bit of it, but if you grew up with it...my grandpa made headcheese, which i like to this day...i had a Korean girlfriend i was pretty serious about for a while, her grandpa made Kimchi, which i despise, but i ate it for her...you'd be surprised what you can choke down with the right incentive


----------



## ANC (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 30, 2019)

ANC said:


>


 Oh I am so stealing that for the pareidolia thread


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 30, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you need to look at some food from around the world...look up Milt, Balut, Casu Marzu cheese, Hakarl.....i wouldn't eat a bit of it, but if you grew up with it...my grandpa made headcheese, which i like to this day...i had a Korean girlfriend i was pretty serious about for a while, her grandpa made Kimchi, which i despise, but i ate it for her...you'd be surprised what you can choke down with the right incentive


I binge watched all of James Corden's spill your guts or fill your guts and they had to eat balut on one episode. That's a hard NO! My partner is Polish and insisted I try pigs blood sausage one time. It has a weird name that I can't recall. I spit that shit out as soon as she turned away.


----------



## ANC (Apr 30, 2019)

The British like them some blood sausage as a desert.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 30, 2019)

ANC said:


> The British like them some blood sausage as a desert.


Two words you almost never see together... British cuisine. This is the stuff I tried https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaszanka and it's worse than I thought.


----------



## ANC (Apr 30, 2019)

Over here people have a perverse thing for brawn... it is like a set curry jelly (oh yes, you guys say jello)with lots of pieces of organs like lungs and kidneys and other gross things.

Talking about British cuisine, I had lamb roast with mint sauce once... Who in fuck's name thought that would be a good combo?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 30, 2019)

Do you eat it? You can't import anything into Canada that has lung in it, even haggis.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 30, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4325780
> View attachment 4325797


Fuck!


----------



## ANC (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 30, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I binge watched all of James Corden's spill your guts or fill your guts and they had to eat balut on one episode. That's a hard NO! My partner is Polish and insisted I try pigs blood sausage one time. It has a weird name that I can't recall. I spit that shit out as soon as she turned away.


I've had (and liked me) some German blood sausage.
I also grooved on the head cheese.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 30, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4325780
> View attachment 4325797


I sense a correlation between the weird drawings and the uhm decor of the hand holding the book


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 30, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4325780
> View attachment 4325797


I bet it hurts when the fetus kicks a kneecap. 
-- edit --
Did you switch hands?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 30, 2019)

me? I do like glitter. I'd be ostracized if I grew my nails that long.



cannabineer said:


> I've had (and liked me) some German blood sausage.
> I also grooved on the head cheese.


I wonder why they call it headcheese when it doesn't contain dairy.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 30, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> me? I do like glitter. I'd be ostracized if I grew my nails that long.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why they call it headcheese when it doesn't contain dairy.


The German word is _Preßkopf _which basically means "pressed head". It was explained to me that it's basically diced pig face in aspic. (So long as the head involved has a face.) Just needs the right mustard.






@ANC I just found out that brawn is a synonym. I'd rather be brawny than heady or cheesy.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 30, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4325557
> View attachment 4325558


 The first picture is paradoxical. I want to see camel toes.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 30, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you need to look at some food from around the world...look up Milt, Balut, Casu Marzu cheese, Hakarl.....i wouldn't eat a bit of it, but if you grew up with it...my grandpa made headcheese, which i like to this day...i had a Korean girlfriend i was pretty serious about for a while, her grandpa made Kimchi, which i despise, but i ate it for her...you'd be surprised what you can choke down with the right incentive



I remember Balut and Kimshi. The Balut smelled like chicken soup and the Kimshi smelled like a cabbage fart from a corpse. I usually drank the embalming fluid beer and skipped food all together. I remember Monkey meat from Olongapo CIty, the fact that I remember anything is amazing. Of all of my voyages Pattaya Beach Thailand was the best.


----------



## jungle666 (Apr 30, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I binge watched all of James Corden's spill your guts or fill your guts and they had to eat balut on one episode. That's a hard NO! My partner is Polish and insisted I try pigs blood sausage one time. It has a weird name that I can't recall. I spit that shit out as soon as she turned away.


What’s black pudding


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 30, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


>


LOL
OMG
LOL

That girl could have been my youngest daughter!!! 

LOL 

(She's in the peace corps now. Go figure...)


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 30, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4325557
> View attachment 4325558


does that camel have 20 toes.....?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 30, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4325780
> View attachment 4325797


my ex wife (not at the time) broke my pinky having our kid, and popped a blood vessel in one of her eyes, so it was redder than shit for a month...."out you come, little motherfucker!!!!!!"...

what book is that? i haven't laughed that long for quite a while...


----------



## ANC (May 1, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4325780
> View attachment 4325797


anybody count her fingers and toes yet?


----------



## Grandpapy (May 1, 2019)

ANC said:


> anybody count her fingers and toes yet?


lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 1, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> my ex wife (not at the time) broke my pinky having our kid, and popped a blood vessel in one of her eyes, so it was redder than shit for a month...."out you come, little motherfucker!!!!!!"...
> 
> what book is that? i haven't laughed that long for quite a while...


Actually broke your pinky? Must have been a huge baby. It's Chris Simpsons' the story of life. https://www.amazon.ca/Story-Life-Chris-Simpsons-Artist/dp/1409175847 his instagram page is entertaining as well. https://www.instagram.com/chrissimpsonsartist/


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 1, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> LOL
> OMG
> LOL
> 
> ...


I kinda felt bad for laughing as she yelled it burns. Kinda


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 1, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 1, 2019)




----------



## lokie (May 1, 2019)

Ride it like you stole it RIU style.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 1, 2019)

ANC said:


>


This is the best thing I've seen today! The kid on the left is giving the laughing nurse the stink eye.


----------



## lokie (May 1, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Where do they send them?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 1, 2019)

that makes me think of the "industrious music" from old warner bros. cartoons, 



starts at 1 min in...


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 1, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Actually broke your pinky? Must have been a huge baby. It's Chris Simpsons' the story of life. https://www.amazon.ca/Story-Life-Chris-Simpsons-Artist/dp/1409175847 his instagram page is entertaining as well. https://www.instagram.com/chrissimpsonsartist/


Roger only tells 100% true stories. Honestly, I can't get enough of them. Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 1, 2019)

life is strange enough without embellishment...and my memory sucks, i can't remember shit that didn't actually happen....


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 1, 2019)

Cool story.


----------



## ANC (May 1, 2019)




----------



## lokie (May 1, 2019)

old, white, bigoted, prejudiced, hillbilly, redneck male is a heavy moniker to bare.

Adding liar would be just one more *a*ppellative.








Roger A. Shrubber said:


> life is strange enough without embellishment...and my memory sucks, i can't remember shit that didn't actually happen....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 1, 2019)

if anyone here can call me out, then call me out...the only thing i have to hide is my identity from the authorities...


----------



## Dougnsalem (May 1, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 1, 2019)

Dougnsalem said:


>


Ouch! 
How do you explain that to your insurance?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 1, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 1, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 1, 2019)




----------



## NinjaShamen (May 1, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 1, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 1, 2019)




----------



## Dougnsalem (May 1, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Ouch!
> How do you explain that to your insurance?


Lol. Well, hopefully they at least got dinner out of it....


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 1, 2019)

lokie said:


> Where do they send them?


I was thinking t-shirt launcher.


----------



## cannabineer (May 1, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if anyone here can call me out, then call me out...the only thing i have to hide is my identity from the authorities...


One thing has been established beyond controversy: you are incapable of (or unwilling to; a distinction without a difference) distinguish[ing] between scientific fact and moral outrage/jihad. Just as @pabloesqobar champions your veracity, I tip my hat at your steadfastness in the face of contrary evidence. That takes a special sort of grit.


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> One thing has been established beyond controversy: you are incapable of (or unwilling to; a distinction without a difference) distinguish[ing] between scientific fact and moral outrage/jihad. Just as @pabloesqobar champions your veracity, I tip my hat at your steadfastness in the face of contrary evidence. That takes a special sort of grit.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 2, 2019)

I don’t know why but a good mullet makes me smile smilehttps://books.google.com.au/books/about/Mullet.html?id=FjhnDwAAQBAJ&printsec=frontcover&source=kp_read_button&redir_esc=y


----------



## ANC (May 2, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 2, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 2, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 2, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 2, 2019)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 2, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 2, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 2, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 2, 2019)




----------



## Dougnsalem (May 2, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (May 3, 2019)

I always thought Ross' desperate and confused inner dialog was amusing...


----------



## ANC (May 3, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 3, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 3, 2019)

Who said it's not about mowing fast? 

@dangledo


----------



## OJAE (May 3, 2019)

Read comment


----------



## cannabineer (May 3, 2019)

ANC said:


>


you need bigger bread.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 3, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 3, 2019)




----------



## 420God (May 3, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 4, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 4, 2019)

ANC said:


>


----------



## ANC (May 4, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 4, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 4, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 4, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (May 4, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (May 4, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4327985 View attachment 4327986


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 4, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (May 5, 2019)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 5, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4327921


Toonz...


----------



## BobBitchen (May 5, 2019)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 5, 2019)




----------



## Dougnsalem (May 5, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4328689


Ok, call me a retard if you want. I don't care. Could someone please explain this one to me??? Lol. It flew WAY over my head....


----------



## lokie (May 5, 2019)

Dougnsalem said:


> Ok, call me a retard if you want. I don't care. Could someone please explain this one to me??? Lol. It flew WAY over my head....


----------



## curious2garden (May 5, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Or tracks they never work right


----------



## Dougnsalem (May 6, 2019)

lokie said:


>


~SIGH~

Thanks! Smh. I think it's time for a new moniker. Duhhhggnsalem

Lol. I just flat out missed that one.....


----------



## ANC (May 6, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 6, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 6, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 6, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 6, 2019)

I see pink with white laces. Everyone I've asked sees grey with teal laces.


----------



## lokie (May 6, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I see pink with white laces. Everyone I've asked sees grey with teal laces.


It is pink. The illuition is created by green accent lighting.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 6, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 6, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 7, 2019)

I see grey and green


----------



## ANC (May 7, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 7, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 7, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 7, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 7, 2019)

ANC said:


>


You're not going to want to wear that on a cold day.


----------



## greg nr (May 7, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're not going to want to wear that on a cold day.


Or a hot one.....


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 7, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 7, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 7, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 7, 2019)




----------



## lokie (May 7, 2019)

ANC said:


>


what is it? a turtle?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 7, 2019)

lokie said:


> what is it? a turtle?
> 
> View attachment 4329389


add a tunic underneath and it looks like it's off the set of Austin Powers.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 7, 2019)

when ya momma tells you to shut up in church.....


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 7, 2019)

Just take your own!


----------



## BudmanTX (May 7, 2019)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Just take your own!
> 
> View attachment 4329542


yeah that works...lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 7, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah that works...lol


He knew I was taking a pic and he looked the other way!


----------



## BudmanTX (May 7, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 8, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 8, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 8, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 8, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 8, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 8, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 8, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 8, 2019)

Norway's new minister of health.


----------



## ANC (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Big Perm (May 8, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 8, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Big Perm (May 8, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Is that a pic of your neighbor?


----------



## ANC (May 8, 2019)

Its a pic of Franzia, at least a quarter of the posts on this site is fueled by the shit, I suspect.


----------



## ANC (May 8, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 8, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 8, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 8, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 8, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 8, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 8, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 8, 2019)




----------



## lokie (May 8, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Why didn't PEZ make those?

In Cherry flavor.


----------



## lokie (May 8, 2019)

Who ever thought this was a good idea?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 8, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 8, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 8, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 8, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 8, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 8, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 8, 2019)

I just don't know what She wants anymore!


----------



## Singlemalt (May 8, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Fire next to plastic fuel jug, shop vac on fire and plugged in, scattered fires all about. This situation has just started and it ain't lookin good. Would love to see it all from beggining


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 8, 2019)

Hydrotech364 said:


> I just don't know what She wants anymore!View attachment 4330060


Her nickname is 'Dickbreath'.


----------



## ANC (May 8, 2019)

look in the bag


----------



## Singlemalt (May 8, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Did I miss this earlier???!!! Holy shit


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 8, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Did I miss this earlier???!!! Holy shit


2-part!


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 8, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Fire next to plastic fuel jug, shop vac on fire and plugged in, scattered fires all about. This situation has just started and it ain't lookin good. Would love to see it all from beggining


Reminds me of a night of heavy drinking + shrooms 'down by the river'. 
Long story, but we knew it was time to go when the river caught on fire.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 8, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Reminds me of a night of heavy drinking + shrooms 'down by the river'.
> Long story, but we knew it was time to go when the river caught on fire.


LOL


----------



## ANC (May 8, 2019)

We went to a trance party once where there was also a giant fire the last night. My wife and I dozed off for an hour or so, only to open our eyes to a wall of fire.
Several people lost cars and tents. On the other hand, there was a couple of thousand people all jumping in to fight the fire and it only did limited damage to the farm...


----------



## ANC (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 8, 2019)

ANC said:


>


@tyler.durden would hit it. 

(Probably with his dick @ANC... )


----------



## ANC (May 9, 2019)




----------



## Big Perm (May 9, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 9, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 9, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 9, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 9, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 9, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 9, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 9, 2019)

penisaur


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 9, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 9, 2019)

haha


----------



## BudmanTX (May 9, 2019)




----------



## jerryb73 (May 9, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 9, 2019)




----------



## jerryb73 (May 9, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 9, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4330495


it's a small arguement...


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 9, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> it's a small arguement...


I was told you can't say midget anymore. Apparently people mcnuggets is out too.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 9, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was told you can't say midget anymore. Apparently people mcnuggets is out too.


arm rests are out too btw...


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 9, 2019)




----------



## Bareback (May 9, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


>



Roses are red violets are blue ... life is short and midgets are too.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 9, 2019)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 9, 2019)




----------



## jerryb73 (May 9, 2019)




----------



## Big Perm (May 10, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 10, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 10, 2019)




----------



## lokie (May 10, 2019)

Hold my beer!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 10, 2019)




----------



## lokie (May 10, 2019)

This is a 5 min video.







Anybody have Alicia's phone number? I only need a couple of minutes of her time.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 10, 2019)




----------



## lokie (May 10, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was told you can't say midget anymore. Apparently people mcnuggets is out too.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 10, 2019)

I was called midget, short stuff etc in school. I just checked wikipedia and you need to be under 147cm. My DL says 152cm


----------



## ANC (May 10, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 10, 2019)




----------



## lokie (May 10, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 10, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 10, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 10, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 10, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 10, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 10, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 10, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 10, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 10, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 10, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 10, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 10, 2019)

Cursed birb


----------



## ANC (May 10, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 10, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 10, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 10, 2019)

ANC said:


>


oops


----------



## ANC (May 10, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 10, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 10, 2019)




----------



## Big Perm (May 10, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 10, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> View attachment 4331211


----------



## BobBitchen (May 10, 2019)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 10, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 11, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 11, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 11, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 11, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 11, 2019)




----------



## curious old fart (May 11, 2019)

ANC said:


>


At least she has the funds for bail money


----------



## ANC (May 11, 2019)

take your baby skiing.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 11, 2019)

Human trebuchet. 


ANC said:


> take your baby skiing.


----------



## DCcan (May 11, 2019)

Don't know what to make of this part of NH, I'm not going down these roads.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 11, 2019)




----------



## Big Perm (May 11, 2019)

ANC said:


> take your baby skiing.


----------



## ANC (May 11, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 11, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 11, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 11, 2019)




----------



## lokie (May 11, 2019)

That moment in time when 

Things just got *SERIOUS.

 

 

 



*


----------



## GBAUTO (May 11, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Safety First!


----------



## ANC (May 11, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 12, 2019)




----------



## lokie (May 12, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 12, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 12, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 12, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 12, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 12, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 12, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 12, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 12, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 12, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 12, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 12, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 13, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 13, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 13, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 13, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 13, 2019)

words next to hat....


----------



## ANC (May 13, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 13, 2019)

ANC said:


>


cattle


----------



## ANC (May 13, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 13, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 13, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> cattle


a cattle


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 13, 2019)

ANC said:


> a cattle


could be schizo...


----------



## BudmanTX (May 13, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 13, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 13, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (May 13, 2019)

ANC said:


>


 looks awfully chewy


----------



## Dougnsalem (May 13, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 13, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 14, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 14, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 14, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 14, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 14, 2019)




----------



## lokie (May 14, 2019)

Telling other people you don't like someone may be petty.

It's BOLD to tell everyone.

*Angry homeowner ingeniously uses Google Maps to call neighbour an a**hole*






Knowing that Google Maps has an overhead satellite view, a Sequim, Washington resident took to their garden and mowed a message that was later spotted by sharp-eyed netizens. The chucklesome carving contains an arrow pointing at the neighbour's property and a none-too-friendly description of its owners: "A-Hole".

One Reddit user found that the message has been in place for as long as four-to-six years by using Google Earth's timeline feature - presumably maintained with careful grass trimming efforts by its creator.







Internet sleuths uncovered a 2009 Peninsula Daily News story about the house being indicated by the arrow. The article says neighbors were upset by the paint job on the home, which they dubbed "the purple people eater."

Google Earth's historical imagery function indicates a version of the message may have been first carved into the neighbor's lawn as early 2011. 

https://www.ibtimes.co.uk/angry-homeowner-ingeniously-uses-google-maps-call-neighbour-hole-1630001
https://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2017/07/13/Google-Earth-uncovers-residents-message-to-A-HOLE-neighbor/4511499960631/


----------



## BudmanTX (May 14, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 14, 2019)

how to get into an arguement....


----------



## lokie (May 14, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> how to get into an arguement....
> View attachment 4333342


That's messed up. lol

Do you think there is a couple out there that actually talk to each other that way?







We have had some interesting and sometimes awkward conversations but a direct insult has never been part of 
our mating routine.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 14, 2019)

lokie said:


> That's messed up. lol
> 
> Do you think there is a couple out there that actually talk to each other that way?
> 
> ...



yeah, i've heard stories...

back when i was young i remember my great grandmother and great grandfather talking in the next room...after a few minutes..then i hear a twang....walk out there my grandmother with a iron skillet over grandpa........and grandpa rubbing his head....


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 14, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah, i've heard stories...
> 
> back when i was young i remember my great grandmother and great grandfather talking in the next room...after a few minutes..then i hear a twang....walk out there my grandmother with a iron skillet over grandpa........and grandpa rubbing his head....


That's called 'domestic violence'.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 14, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> That's called 'domestic violence'.


think it was more like "setting him straight" in those years


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 14, 2019)

I know what I'm getting a few friends for xmas this year.


----------



## lokie (May 14, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> think it was more like "setting him straight" in those years


Maybe that's where where the term "Knot Head comes from".


----------



## lokie (May 14, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I know what I'm getting a few friends for xmas this year.


That's deviant. lol







How may recipients will LOL and how many will get pissed?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 14, 2019)

I think most would see the humor in it. One maybe not so much. As long as I'm laughing it's good.


----------



## lokie (May 14, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4333341


That lady must have signed a waiver to allow public use of her image.
I wonder if she still thinks that was a good idea?


----------



## Bareback (May 14, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think most would see the humor in it. One maybe not so much. As long as I'm laughing it's good.


A skinny old biker drinking in a bar one night, picks up a over weight old whore, after getting naked she points at junk and says " who are you going to please with that little dick " he politly smiles and replies " me".

And the moral of the story is the giver may enjoy more than the receiver.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 14, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think most would see the humor in it. One maybe not so much. As long as I'm laughing it's good.


good humor is always good for the soul.....i always thought


----------



## BudmanTX (May 14, 2019)




----------



## Bubblin (May 14, 2019)




----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 14, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I know what I'm getting a few friends for xmas this year.


I've been wanting to try capon, which is castrated cock, it's suppose to be really good, so that book intrigued me. You don't know how nervous I was typing it into Google. Luckily, no penis.


----------



## greg nr (May 14, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I've been wanting to try capon, which is castrated cock, it's suppose to be really good, so that book intrigued me. You don't know how nervous I was typing it into Google. Luckily, no penis.


Capon is delicious. Tastes like chicken.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 14, 2019)




----------



## lokie (May 14, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I've been wanting to try capon, which is castrated cock, it's suppose to be really good, so that book intrigued me. You don't know how nervous I was typing it into Google. Luckily, no penis.


Lol scared of browser history?


----------



## ANC (May 15, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 15, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 15, 2019)

Absolute unit


----------



## ANC (May 15, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 15, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 15, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 15, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 15, 2019)

https://therockingtees.com/its-not-gay?s=hanes-5250&c=Black&p=FRONT

https://www.amazon.com/Its-Not-Gay-If-T-shirt/dp/B07BHHX7K8


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 15, 2019)




----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 15, 2019)




----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 15, 2019)




----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 15, 2019)

Venus55 said:


> View attachment 4333640


I thought he was Harry.


----------



## Venus55 (May 15, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> I thought he was Harry.


Oh but it is


----------



## ANC (May 15, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 15, 2019)




----------



## GBAUTO (May 15, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Ah, the infamous bedpandolin.


----------



## ANC (May 15, 2019)

GBAUTO said:


> Ah, the infamous bedpandolin.


a poohtar


----------



## cannabineer (May 15, 2019)

ANC said:


> a poohtar


buttlute


----------



## BudmanTX (May 15, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 15, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 15, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4333770


I almost spit coffee on that one!


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 15, 2019)

a little self-deprecating humor.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 15, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 15, 2019)




----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 15, 2019)

Venus55 said:


> Oh but it is


My bad, lol. I meant to spell it "Hairy."


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 15, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 16, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 16, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 16, 2019)

We're doomed.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 16, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 16, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


please tell me, this is not a thing.....


----------



## ANC (May 16, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 16, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (May 16, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4334280


 Annie has one that did just that ... using carriers for big pissed-off birds is a single-use proposition.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 16, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> please tell me, this is not a thing.....


Merry X-Mas!


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Annie has one that did just that ... using carriers for big pissed-off birds is a single-use proposition.


Yes, a disposable item.


----------



## lokie (May 16, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4334280


lol







I have come home to just such a sight. Chi Chi, an Amazon Red Lord, had chewed out and moved on the curtains.

Patches, my dog, has broken out of a metal kenal. That SOB can't be trusted if he's lose.
The little fucker will destroy everything in his path trying to scratch his way through to the outside.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 16, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Annie has one that did just that ... using carriers for big pissed-off birds is a single-use proposition.


i used to have an african grey that did that, hated carriers, but she loved riding on my shoulder when i drove around....awesome bird...


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2019)

lokie said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BudmanTX (May 16, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Merry X-Mas!


no no no no......lol.....


----------



## It's not oregano (May 16, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (May 16, 2019)

A bear and a bunny took a shit together in the woods. When finished, the bear asked the bunny, "Does the shit stick to your fur when you do that?" The bunny smugly replied, 'nope!' So the bear wiped his ass with the bunny...


----------



## BudmanTX (May 16, 2019)




----------



## greg nr (May 16, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> We're doomed.
> 
> View attachment 4334210


For the neanderthals scratching their heads, the following numbers are all Arabic numerals: "0", "1", "2", "3", "4", "5", "6", "7". "8", and "9".

Before arabic numerals, there was no "0". The concept, key to mathematics, was unknown.

And that is what 75% of this country doesn't want taught in school.

Shoot me. Double tap please.


----------



## Novabudd (May 16, 2019)

GBAUTO said:


> Ah, the infamous bedpandolin.


bet its a shitty thing to play


----------



## tyler.durden (May 16, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 16, 2019)




----------



## lokie (May 17, 2019)

What prize do you win in a beer drowning contest?

 

A wake?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 17, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I've been wanting to try capon, which is castrated cock, it's suppose to be really good, so that book intrigued me. You don't know how nervous I was typing it into Google. Luckily, no penis.


Fun game, repeat that as an image search with safe search off.


----------



## ANC (May 17, 2019)




----------



## lokie (May 17, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I've been wanting to try capon, which is *castrated cock*, it's suppose to be really good, so that book intrigued me. You don't know how nervous I was typing it into Google. Luckily, no penis.


Ouch. It's not a laughing matter but the Jerry Springer show gave it a certain zing! LOL

I briefly looked for the entire video but was not able to find it for free download. 
If you find the full vid please link it. It's classic Springer.

Jerry Springer episode 'I cut off my manhood' _14 July 1997_

Earl Zea, 34, talks about how he cut off his penis to deter an unwanted gay admirer, Ronnie. He was "sick to God-darn death of being stalked". So, he froze his genitals, cut his penis off with garden shears and flushed it down the toilet. Ronnie later claimed they had had a five-year relationship.


----------



## ANC (May 17, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 17, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 17, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 17, 2019)




----------



## lokie (May 17, 2019)

ANC said:


>


We took the kids and grandkids all to Disney World once.

Frequent flyer miles paid for all accommodations and a rental van so expenses were kept to meals and petro.
What a wonderful CLUSTERFUCK that was. lol!

No regrets, though I hope my worst enemy has to endure that trip 2x. lol
Recommended to family and friends.

Would I do it again?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 17, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 17, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 17, 2019)




----------



## lokie (May 17, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4334744


What an emotional rollercoaster googling that is.


----------



## Bareback (May 17, 2019)

lokie said:


> What an emotional rollercoaster googling that is.


Well that was fun.... interesting lunch time read.


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 17, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 17, 2019)

shame, just 7 years old.


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 17, 2019)

Yeah, sad. My female kitty was 17 when she got her uti. I had the option of a $7k surgery that might not work and she likely wouldn't survive. I opted to let her slip off to sleep in my arms. Still hurts.


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> Yeah, sad. My female kitty was 17 when she got her uti. I had the option of a $7k surgery that might not work and she likely wouldn't survive. I opted to let her slip off to sleep in my arms. Still hurts.


Sorry for your loss, those are tough ones.


----------



## ANC (May 17, 2019)

Yeah we pulled one cat through a serious UTI, was super expensive too as it happened on a weekend, and the only place that could deal with it realistically was far away and expensive.
Cat had to stay with 2 vets over the course of a week before we could bring him home. We lost his cousin to the same thing a few years later.

The vet let us know the ashes of our 19-year-old kitty arrived yesterday..


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 18, 2019)

This is just wrong. Forgive me, Hosana.


----------



## ANC (May 18, 2019)

guy looks like finshaggy


----------



## ANC (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 18, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 19, 2019)

Grumpy Cat calendar knew what the future would bring.


----------



## ANC (May 19, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 19, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 19, 2019)




----------



## PhatNuggz (May 19, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> View attachment 4334830


Healthy pets are happy and energetic. A constant diet of commercial pet foods/treats often leaves them lethargic (in this case Grumpie's owners were sponsored by Friskies IMAGINE THAT!) , requiring more vet visits. The good news is, their bodies quickly respond to better food, clean water, and yes even high quality natural remedies and supplements, just like we do.


----------



## ANC (May 19, 2019)

I know with cats, feeding them cheap food bites you in the arse with $200 dental visits to the vet later on.


----------



## ANC (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 19, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Yeah, that shit's actually really bad for you. I'd be remiss if I didn't warn everybody that it doesn't just include swine and alcohol. Processed meats in general are known to be very carcinogenic and should be avoided, even if they're poultry products. Also, "It places red meat in group 2A, as “_probably carcinogenic to humans_”. Eating red meat is also linked to pancreatic and prostate cancer, the IARC says."

https://www.theguardian.com/society/2015/oct/26/bacon-ham-sausages-processed-meats-cancer-risk-smoking-says-who

I don't eat a ton of processed meats and I don't drink all the time... but yeah, can't resist bacon when its available. I also eat fried spam sandwiches. I smoke cigarettes when I drink as well (terrible habit).

*I honestly don't feel like enough people have been made aware of the dangers of eating processed shit. *


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 19, 2019)

But on a lighter note, I'm just gonna leave this NSFW pic right here.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 19, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (May 19, 2019)

Lol. This took balls (pun), what a troll...







My fav part is, "I have slow songs, too. Gentle ballads..." And what's up with Paula? How ugly could it have been??? Don't tell me she hasn't seen plenty in her day...


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 19, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 19, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 19, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 20, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 20, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 20, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 20, 2019)

You have to be old to get that last one...


----------



## lokie (May 20, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4336486


----------



## ANC (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 20, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4336664


I wonder what those bicycle seats smell like


----------



## Novabudd (May 20, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> I wonder what those bicycle seats smell like


what bicycles ?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 20, 2019)

Novabudd said:


> what bicycles ?


lol. Well played, sir.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 20, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> I wonder what those bicycle seats smell like


calamari


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 20, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 20, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 20, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 20, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 20, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 20, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 20, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 20, 2019)




----------



## SCJedi (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 21, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 21, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 21, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 21, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Budzbuddha (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Budzbuddha (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Novabudd (May 21, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Totally make a difference. And she would stew it for hours with the skin still on and the odd hair still attached. Makes me want to puke just thinking about it.


So I guess Head Cheese is out too huh ?


----------



## ANC (May 22, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 22, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 22, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 22, 2019)

Novabudd said:


> So I guess Head Cheese is out too huh ?


lol I think headcheese was covered a few pages back.


----------



## ANC (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 22, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 22, 2019)




----------



## lokie (May 22, 2019)

Have you ever seen this side of your hotel room door?
 






























I have.


----------



## GBAUTO (May 22, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Ugh, foiled again.....


----------



## Novabudd (May 22, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I think headcheese was covered a few pages back.


yea as usual i was a late-comer.


----------



## JonathanT (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Budzbuddha (May 22, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 22, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 22, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Pretty sure his shirt is inside out and backwards


----------



## ANC (May 23, 2019)

his teeth too


----------



## ANC (May 23, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 23, 2019)




----------



## lokie (May 23, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4337781


Pour the Moonshine.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 23, 2019)

lokie said:


> Pour the Moonshine.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 23, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 23, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Indagrow (May 23, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4338163


With ya mud flaps flapping in the wind


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 23, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 24, 2019)

That's a deal.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 24, 2019)

Hmmmmmmm ........


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 24, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 24, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 24, 2019)




----------



## lokie (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Dougnsalem (May 25, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 25, 2019)




----------



## Dougnsalem (May 25, 2019)

Dougnsalem said:


> View attachment 4339334


After seeing that place, I feel much better about my construction skills.....


----------



## BudmanTX (May 25, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 25, 2019)




----------



## lokie (May 25, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 25, 2019)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 26, 2019)




----------



## DustyDuke (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 27, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 27, 2019)

My timeline is filled with penises this morning lol. 

Do you see #1 with Emma or a giant dick and balls with weed?


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 27, 2019)

Don't forget to brush your feet! 





Kinda wish I could unsee this...


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 27, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Don't forget to brush your feet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF?!?!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 27, 2019)

Exactly....WTF?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 27, 2019)




----------



## lokie (May 27, 2019)

You came to the wrong neighborhood Motherfucker!


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 28, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 28, 2019)




----------



## Bareback (May 28, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> View attachment 4340894




???????????????????????????????


Wendy O Williams


----------



## lokie (May 28, 2019)

Bareback said:


> ???????????????????????????????
> 
> 
> Wendy O Williams


Wrong Wendy Williams.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 28, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4340957


'Taint that gonna be hard on her chin?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 28, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Don't forget to brush your feet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 28, 2019)




----------



## Bareback (May 28, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4340956
> 
> 
> View attachment 4340957


That's just messed up


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 28, 2019)

Bareback said:


> ???????????????????????????????
> 
> 
> Wendy O Williams


I loved the movie "Reform School Girls." That being said, that meme is definitely referencing the daytime talk show host Wendy Williams.

But... while we're on the subject of Wendy O.
(RIP, Wendy)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?reload=9&v=8qbzvNoaVEs


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 28, 2019)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 28, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 29, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 29, 2019)




----------



## lokie (May 29, 2019)




----------



## Bareback (May 29, 2019)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4341679
> 
> View attachment 4341680
> 
> ...


What bar did you go to last night.... I need, need to know.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 29, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 29, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 29, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 29, 2019)

Bareback said:


> That's just messed up


Combine those two memes and we might have a winner.


----------



## Bareback (May 29, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Combine those two memes and we might have a winner.


The image that left in my head was disturbing..... and I visit porn sites recommend by @Mr.Sunshine so my threshold is pretty far out there.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 30, 2019)

Bareback said:


> The image that left in my head was disturbing..... and I visit porn sites recommend by @Mr.Sunshine so my threshold is pretty far out there.


I'd watch more porn if they put bloopers at the end.


----------



## ANC (May 30, 2019)




----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 30, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd watch more porn if they put bloopers at the end.


Huh... I've never seen the end of a porn.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 30, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (May 30, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd watch more porn if they put bloopers at the end.


"The fuckups reel"


----------



## lokie (May 30, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> "The fuckups reel"


Watch this documentary and you may get to the bottom of the issue.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 30, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Huh... I've never seen the end of a porn.


lol I'm not sure if that's good or bad. 



cannabineer said:


> "The fuckups reel"


I was going to google porn bloopers... I don't think I have the stomach for that this morning.


----------



## cannabineer (May 30, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I'm not sure if that's good or bad.
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to google porn bloopers... I don't think I have the stomach for that this morning.


I don't like watching a pro lapse.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 30, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I don't like watching a pro lapse.


Great now I'm picturing that weight lifter image


----------



## cannabineer (May 30, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Great now I'm picturing that weight lifter image


Dunno which one ... and don't wanna know


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 30, 2019)

don't worry I'm *not* googling that.


----------



## lokie (May 30, 2019)

@vostok Why have you kept this a secret.

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/vaginal-weightlifting-com_b_6663766

*Vaginal Weightlifting... Coming to a Gym Near You*
*




*
*Russian weightlifter Tatyana Kozhevnikova, the 2009 world-record holder in... vaginal weightlifting. *

*Yes, vaginal weightlifting is here. And I’m coming late to the party. It’s been a thing, well, at least since Tatyana was crowned Strongest Vagina In The Land in 2009. *


----------



## ANC (May 30, 2019)

clamped on or squeezed?Trying to figure out the mechanics,

She looks like the girl from the Dough Benson potcast


----------



## Singlemalt (May 30, 2019)

ANC said:


> clamped on or squeezed?Trying to figure out the mechanics,
> 
> She looks like the girl from the Dough Benson potcast


Squeezed> She has a wooden ball with a rope/chain attached that holds the weights. Insert the ball and her vaj muscles hold it


----------



## lokie (May 30, 2019)

ANC said:


> clamped on or squeezed?Trying to figure out the mechanics,
> 
> She looks like the girl from the Dough Benson potcast





Singlemalt said:


> Squeezed> She has a wooden ball with a rope/chain attached that holds the weights. Insert the ball and her vaj muscles hold it


She is an instructor too.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 30, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Squeezed> She has a wooden ball with a rope/chain attached that holds the weights. Insert the ball and her vaj muscles hold it


It's a hunk of coal. 
Her goal is to make diamonds...


----------



## 420God (May 30, 2019)

lokie said:


> @vostok Why have you kept this a secret.
> 
> https://www.huffpost.com/entry/vaginal-weightlifting-com_b_6663766
> 
> ...


It doesn't say how much. I want to know if she could squat me.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 30, 2019)

420God said:


> It doesn't say how much. I want to know if she could squat me.


14kg


----------



## lokie (May 30, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> 14kg


----------



## BudmanTX (May 30, 2019)

wtf did i just see.....and i'm not even awake yet....


----------



## BudmanTX (May 30, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 30, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 30, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Squeezed> She has a wooden ball with a rope/chain attached that holds the weights. Insert the ball and her vaj muscles hold it


OK, I was imagining her holding on to something like a greased rolling pin with the weight on the one end and the other side's handle, missing.


----------



## vostok (May 30, 2019)

lokie said:


> @vostok Why have you kept this a secret.
> 
> https://www.huffpost.com/entry/vaginal-weightlifting-com_b_6663766
> 
> ...


Normally I'd troll you for being a product of the Vatican and their fucked up ways

the concern is why you have rated this media as Comedic?

From my own personal expeierence with vagina of 'merican females is they too like the english are slooppy and loose

the deal really is to excite the male member to ejaculate the sperm into her vag

thats very tough if the vag is but a but an empty burger bag






it may explain why in the west anal sex is still very popular

but then again Russian women often comment

on how little sperm actally is emitted by the 'merican penis

Why not weigh yours...???

http://www.intimfitness.com/

cheers


----------



## Singlemalt (May 30, 2019)

vostok said:


> *Normally I'd troll you for being a product of the Vatican and their fucked up ways*
> 
> the concern is why you have rated this media as Comedic?
> 
> ...


Oooo! I really like that line and shall remember it. 
Большое спасибо товарисч


----------



## BudmanTX (May 30, 2019)




----------



## jerryb73 (May 30, 2019)




----------



## vostok (May 30, 2019)

vostok said:


>


I don't mind the Ex Airforce Survival suit

I had to wear one myself but those shoes

those shoes UGH!

http://www.intimfitness.com/

cheers


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 30, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 31, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 31, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 31, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 31, 2019)




----------



## Grandpapy (May 31, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4342752
> View attachment 4342753


LOL Love the cat!


----------



## lokie (May 31, 2019)

vostok said:


> Normally I'd troll you for being a product of the Vatican and their fucked up ways
> 
> the concern is why you have rated this media as Comedic?
> 
> ...


lol.

Pagans can be entertaining.

Every woman should be "Well FUCKED!"





Now you can check me for skin cancer. Wanna see my butt?






Tanner may not be a Rhodes scholar, butt he knows the difference between a 90° and a right angle!


----------



## budman111 (May 31, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4342753


Quagmire?!


----------



## lokie (May 31, 2019)

budman111 said:


> Quagmire?!


Do you think his dad ever called him "Blockhead"?


----------



## cannabineer (May 31, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 31, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 31, 2019)




----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 31, 2019)




----------



## radiant Rudy (May 31, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Eyebrows are hip but what about some nostril styling?


----------



## ANC (May 31, 2019)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 31, 2019)




----------



## 420God (May 31, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (May 31, 2019)

420God said:


> View attachment 4343205


 something white


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 31, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> View attachment 4342952


I bet that blanket has a gnarly stain...


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 1, 2019)

radiant Rudy said:


> Eyebrows are hip but what about some nostril styling?
> 
> View attachment 4342955


You can tell that she doesn't do cocaine


----------



## ANC (Jun 1, 2019)

Yea I posted that pic of the nose already.


----------



## ANC (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## PhatNuggz (Jun 2, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4343564


shouldn't that be STEP mom?


----------



## ANC (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Jun 3, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4344586


----------



## ANC (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Jun 3, 2019)

ANC said:


>


That looks eerily like a RIU sock profile.


----------



## ANC (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2019)

lokie said:


> That looks eerily like a RIU sock profile.


They have to start somewhere, right?


----------



## ANC (Jun 3, 2019)

Guess you are right.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 4, 2019)

ANC said:


> Guess you are right.


I just ate that is hectic lol


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## jungle666 (Jun 4, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> View attachment 4344873


Yeah,I’m thirsty


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 4, 2019)

jungle666 said:


> Yeah,I’m thirsty


I saw the beer before the writing. I thought that’s not good, then I thought what your Aussie it’s perfectly normal lol


----------



## ANC (Jun 4, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I just ate that is hectic lol


I love the necklace and earrings.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 4, 2019)

ANC said:


> Guess you are right.


I wondered what Herman Cain was up to these days


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 4, 2019)

such a majestic beast.







Found your nightmare @Indagrow


----------



## ANC (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 4, 2019)

Potus not so modest, rocking the neck vag in the UK


----------



## 420God (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 4, 2019)

LOL. Can I watch?


----------



## Bareback (Jun 4, 2019)

Grills made out of old drums or great , you can make stove heaters from them also.

As for what's wrong, well the technician looks like he/she did a good job, but you probably shouldn't build a fire indoors...in a diy plastic grill .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 5, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4345343


I'd eat that. 






What is it?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 5, 2019)

lol. I'm guessing, but I think they're oysters. Saw it posted on fb this morning.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 5, 2019)

I swear that’s Ham’s brother from the Sandlot Kids classic movie


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 6, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4345858 View attachment 4345859


Yep, I am. His name is Mikey and he likes it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 6, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Yep, I am. His name is Mikey and he likes it.


70's commercials are brutal. I guess they worked if you remember his name.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 6, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> 70's commercials are brutal. I guess they worked if you remember his name.


Life cereal was the only semi-sweet cereal I liked. My faves were plain shredded wheat or wheat chex. I never added sugar.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 6, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Life cereal was the only semi-sweet cereal I liked. My faves were plain shredded wheat or wheat chex. I never added sugar.


No sugar is blasphemy! My parents would buy off brand pillowcase sized bags of puffed wheat and oat rings. I always added maple syrup and a fist full of brown sugar.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 6, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Life cereal was the only semi-sweet cereal I liked. My faves were plain shredded wheat or wheat chex. I never added sugar.


Old school shredded wheat, only 2 per bowl, if you're lucky. My grandfather always had them.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 6, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> No sugar is blasphemy! My parents would buy off brand pillowcase sized bags of puffed wheat and oat rings. I always added maple syrup and a fist full of brown sugar.





Singlemalt said:


> Life cereal was the only semi-sweet cereal I liked. My faves were plain shredded wheat or wheat chex. I never added sugar.


I’m all cornflakes with banana, honey and a sprinkle of bran on top.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## Bareback (Jun 6, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Old school shredded wheat, only 2 per bowl, if you're lucky. My grandfather always had them.


Those always seemed like miniature hay bales to me.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 6, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Those always seemed like miniature hay bales to me.


I saw Brill-O pads in them
The parallel extended to texture


----------



## Bareback (Jun 6, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I saw Brill-O pads in them
> The parallel extended to texture


When I was a kid, living with my grandpa in extreme rural Al. We never had cereal of any kind expect when my aunt from St Louis would bring stuff like those maxi wheats and rice cakes and as soon as she left grandpa would give it all to the pigs. We sure enjoyed the bacon and fatback


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 6, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I’m all cornflakes with banana, honey and a sprinkle of bran on top.


That was then. Now days at least 4 days/wk it's chorizo and eggs, black coffee; still no sugar


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 6, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Life cereal was the only semi-sweet cereal I liked. My faves were plain shredded wheat or wheat chex. I never added sugar.


Raisin Bran, no added sugar.



Singlemalt said:


> That was then. Now days at least 4 days/wk it's chorizo and eggs, black coffee; still no sugar


Reynaldo puerco


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 6, 2019)

when i worked in town......it was a bowl of Caldo with tortillas, and black coffee....and OJ

howdy everyone


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 6, 2019)

I got the shits just reading your guys posts about chorizo and eggs. Black coffee and OJ too. Colon cleansing fasho


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 7, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


Ruined?... Improve*


----------



## ANC (Jun 7, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Ruined?... Improve*


I want that too, but for my penis.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 7, 2019)

ANC said:


> I want that too, but for my penis.


I bets chicks dig a polka dotted dong


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2019)

srh88 said:


> I bets chicks dig a polka dotted dong


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 7, 2019)

srh88 said:


> I bets chicks dig a polka dotted dong


Chicks dig it when you're me


----------



## lokie (Jun 8, 2019)

Chicks love spotted Dick.


----------



## ANC (Jun 8, 2019)

Horny till the end!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 8, 2019)

ANC said:


> Horny till the end!


I've heard that being horny could make you blind...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 8, 2019)

From a friend in St. Louis...


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 8, 2019)

lokie said:


> Chicks love spotted Dick.
> View attachment 4346769


It's a tough one.
Apparently the internet isn't as immature as me.


----------



## ANC (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 8, 2019)

ANC said:


>


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 9, 2019)

ANC said:


>


So then we already landed on Mars!
Except for one fly in the oinkment. The Martians' territorial technicality inspired our leader to use Science in our Defense, it did.


----------



## ANC (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 9, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> So then we already landed on Mars!


Mars which is a part of the moon?


----------



## greg nr (Jun 9, 2019)

ANC said:


> Mars which is a part of the moon?


Don't worry. Some blonde chic on fox will splain it all unto you.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 10, 2019)

My daughter sent me this



​


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 11, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4348291


----------



## ANC (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 11, 2019)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10215270733579075


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 11, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10215270733579075


if you slow that video down the handle hit her in the face. I got lost watching youtube videos today. Found this gem. I wonder what the trophy looks like.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 11, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> if you slow that video down the handle hit her in the face. I got lost watching youtube videos today. Found this gem. I wonder what the trophy looks like.


I'm pretty sure he took out her eye. Bonus Skill Points. With your video, fuck the trophy (probably literally). Everyone's a winner with that game. Naughty girls...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 11, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I'm pretty sure he took out her eye. Bonus Skill Points. With your video, fuck the trophy (probably literally). Everyone's a winner with that game. Naughty girls...


I was lead to that video from a video of two hulking Russians knocking the crap out of each other in a face slapping contest. The bum one was more fun to watch.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Jun 12, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4348678 ]


Somebody will still fuck them.
Even that last one not smiling.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 12, 2019)

lokie said:


> Somebody will still fuck them.
> Even that last one not smiling.


Danny Trejo has a pretty hot wife for being in his 70's. Money can buy happiness.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 12, 2019)

witchcraft!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 12, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Danny Trejo has a pretty hot wife for being in his 70's. Money can buy happiness.


Danny Trejo is a god!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Jun 14, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


My favorite bikes.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## McFrosticles (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 14, 2019)

Tourist In Yellowstone Hospitalized After Taking Selfy With Porcupine


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 14, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> Tourist In Yellowstone Hospitalized After Taking Selfy With Porcupine
> View attachment 4349966


that will teach him....


----------



## McFrosticles (Jun 14, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> Tourist In Yellowstone Hospitalized After Taking Selfy With Porcupine
> View attachment 4349966


Jesus I need eye bleach after that


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Jun 15, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> Tourist In Yellowstone Hospitalized After Taking Selfy With Porcupine
> View attachment 4349966


He should have stuck with barnyard animals.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Jun 16, 2019)

Nailed it.


----------



## ANC (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 17, 2019)

the balls are brown


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 17, 2019)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4351161the balls are brown
> 
> View attachment 4351162 View attachment 4351163


That looks like the Captain's trainer!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## SCJedi (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 17, 2019)

Might need one of these soon.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 17, 2019)

cannabineer said:


>


I need a ref call here, that doesn't look like weiner to me, @BobBitchen make the call ref....


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 17, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Might need one of these soon. View attachment 4351354


Where's the beer holder?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 17, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Might need one of these soon. View attachment 4351354


what IS it?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 17, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Where's the beer holder?


If that is a cold-water craft ~grabs scissors and twine~ how much beer holder you need?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 17, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> what IS it?


Have you never seen a mower with pontoons?!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 17, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> If that is a cold-water craft ~grabs scissors and twine~ how much beer holder you need?


You don't even know what it is!!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 17, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> You don't even know what it is!!


I can recognize a float/pontoon/thingy, but mowing the ripples??


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 17, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Have you never seen a mower with pontoons?!


No! No I haven't. Seagrass? Water hyacinth? Marine kudzu? My mind reels thinking of the app.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 17, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> No! No I haven't. Seagrass? Water hyacinth? Marine kudzu? My mind reels thinking of the app.


It's the south...... 'nuff said, btw where is @GreatwhiteNorth


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 17, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> It's the south...... 'nuff said, btw where is @GreatwhiteNorth


He had to officiate at the boat races in Toronto, I imagine.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 17, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> He had to officiate at the boat races in Toronto, I imagine.


No, he's canny and in warmer climes. You're conflating him with @Laughing Grass 's Dragon Boat races


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 17, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> No, he's canny and in warmer climes. You're conflating him with @Laughing Grass 's Dragon Boat races


I'm just glad I can conflate at all. It's hard with those tiny arms.


----------



## ANC (Jun 18, 2019)

conflate is when you blow an inmate.


----------



## ANC (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I need a ref call here, that doesn't look like weiner to me, @BobBitchen make the call ref....


No dachshund that I can see


----------



## Bareback (Jun 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> It's the south...... 'nuff said, btw where is @GreatwhiteNorth



And just exactly how do we know it's from the south.....









Ohh yeah the pontoons .. .. right I see your point.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 18, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4351578


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


>


a few of my American friends on fb got upset with me and one overly religious nutjob told me I'm going to hell because I posted a school shooting meme. Of course I had to post it here after that.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 18, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> a few of my American friends on fb got upset with me and one overly religious nutjob told me I'm going to hell because I posted a school shooting meme. Of course I had to post it here after that.


~sigh~ some folks poo diamonds


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> ~sigh~ some folks poo diamonds


lol it's not a normal day unless someone on fb or ig tells me I'm going to hell


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 18, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol it's not a normal day unless someone on fb or ig tells me I'm going to hell


You're going to hell!!! I don't care how cute you are! 

SH420


----------



## lokie (Jun 18, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol it's not a normal day unless someone on fb or ig tells me I'm going to hell


Tell them to lead, follow or just get the fuck out of our way!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 18, 2019)

My facebook page is over-the top, in your face colourful this month. It make me laugh when I block the people triggered by it.


----------



## greg nr (Jun 18, 2019)

There is no heaven, and there is no hell. Well, no hell except trumps idea of murica.


----------



## ANC (Jun 19, 2019)

I have to say I am getting pretty good at filtering my wrong impulses...
normally the second the inner voice does a wtf, I seriously reconsider what I am thinking is funny... as it usually isn't 

Laughter by its nature is a very aggressive emotional display. it is almost ALWAYS at the cost of someone or something getting hurt or humiliated... 
For some reason, we are wired like this. Even baboons do the laughter sound we do at times...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 19, 2019)

ANC said:


> I have to say I am getting pretty good at filtering my wrong impulses...
> normally the second the inner voice does a wtf, I seriously reconsider what I am thinking is funny... as it usually isn't.


----------



## ANC (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 19, 2019)

mom in law has a whole cabinet full of salt and pepper shakers...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 19, 2019)

or log on


----------



## ANC (Jun 19, 2019)

Look at this cute little cunt.


----------



## ANC (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## DCcan (Jun 20, 2019)

The guy with the backpack owns the beer, I'll bet. He's re thinking this one trip idea.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 20, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4352601
> 
> View attachment 4352603


I think I love Rodger too! 

SH420


----------



## srh88 (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Metasynth (Jun 20, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4352236


Classic Gary Larson. I miss the Far Side


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 20, 2019)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4352920


OMG!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 20, 2019)

And Texas...


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 20, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> And Texas...


The only reason Cali gets so much shit is because it's where the rest of the world wants to live. I can go skiing in the morning and surfing in the afternoon, and we have some of the best weed in the world. We just pay for it....by having one of the TOP TEN economies in the WORLD.

And as long as we keep stealing all of NorCals water, I'll happily stay in SoCal. Its fucking expensive tho.

Not to mention we have some pretty stellar wild lands still. Albeit they are mostly State and National parks, but the Redwoods...Sequoia National Park, Yosemite...Not to mention the entire Central Coast from San Simeon to Santa Cruz...That Big Sur area is some of the most beautiful coastline in the entire world.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 20, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> The only reason Cali gets so much shit is because it's where the rest of the world wants to live. I can go skiing in the morning and surfing in the afternoon, and we have some of the best weed in the world. We just pay or it....by having one of the TOP TEN economies in the WORLD.
> 
> And as long as we keep stealing all of NorCals water, I'll happily stay in SoCal. Its fucking expensive tho.
> 
> Not to mention we have some pretty stellar wild lands still. Albeit they are mostly State and National parks, but the Redwoods...Sequoia National Park, Yosemite...Not to mention the entire Central Coast from San Simeon to Santa Cruz...That Big Sur area is some of the most beautiful coastline in the entire world.


Beautiful country, but an expensive fucked up government


----------



## 420God (Jun 20, 2019)

curious old fart said:


> Beautiful country, but a fucked up expensive government


Apparently everything gives you cancer there too.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 20, 2019)

420God said:


> Apparently everything gives you cancer there too.


And the major power utility corp will burn you out or explode your city


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 20, 2019)

And we shoot innocent muthafuckas on the freeway... 
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.kron4.com/amp/news/bay-area/san-jose-freeway-shooting-is-5th-in-bay-area-in-over-a-week/2085478655

I'm still struggling to understand why this is happening so often around here. It's been going on for quite a while now. It's getting worse and a common theme on the news 

SH420


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 21, 2019)

420God said:


> Apparently everything gives you cancer there too.


You can't buy any decent paint there either


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 21, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


@420God tell your wife to watch out for chickens now


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 21, 2019)

and on a Norwegian student driver car:


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 21, 2019)

More license plate fun. This McLaren driver is honest ...


----------



## Gorillaglue4u (Jun 21, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> More license plate fun. This McLaren driver is honest ...


I remember a few years ago i was walking into a restaurant and see all these people looking at this truck in the parking lot. It was a brand new full size f150. Im trying to figure out what everyone is looking at...the license plate said THNKS EX


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 21, 2019)

Gorillaglue4u said:


> I remember a few years ago i was walking into a restaurant and see all these people looking at this truck in the parking lot. It was a brand new full size f150. Im trying to figure out what everyone is looking at...the license plate said THNKS EX


My momma once LOLd when she saw a Mercedes SL bearing plates that said HERS NOW. This was maybe 25 years ago.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## stonedtrooper42 (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## stonedtrooper42 (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## stonedtrooper42 (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Jun 23, 2019)

Oh Balls!


----------



## DCcan (Jun 23, 2019)

*American Communist Party*
Older and whiter than the Republicans!
Need to work on messaging, thats so 70's. Maybe add a band, flaming alcohol and swing sickles around would liven things up.
I think they are doing Bingo fundraiser here... its the 100th year anniversary celebration.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 23, 2019)

DCcan said:


> *American Communist Party*
> Older and whiter than the Republicans!
> Need to work on messaging, thats so 70's. Maybe add a band, flaming alcohol and swing sickles around would liven things up.
> I think they are doing Bingo fundraiser here... its *the 100th year anniversary celebration.*
> ...


Looks like all the founding members made it.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 23, 2019)

^^^ dictatorship of the prolegeriat


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 23, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


That's not funny.


----------



## ANC (Jun 23, 2019)

power to old people


WeedFreak78 said:


> Looks like all the founding members made it.


!


----------



## neosapien (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Jun 25, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Wonder if it's drivable from @420God 's house.


----------



## ANC (Jun 25, 2019)

He is on his way


----------



## ANC (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 25, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Looks just like Riley the Bernie we had. Good looking dog!

SH420


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 25, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Does anyone else think It's disturbing to see the word "meow" on a sign for a Chinese restaurant???


----------



## ANC (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 25, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Does anyone else think It's disturbing to see the word "meow" on a sign for a Chinese restaurant???


I’ll have the, General Meows please


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 25, 2019)

Fuck it, if I was in a country that served cat regularly, I’d try it. Same with dog, horse, etc. 

People keep rabbits for pets, but they’re some tasty niblets. Same goes for guinea pigs, but in Peru some people consider it a delicacy.

But I really wanna try manatee. I hear it tastes like beef, which makes sense, since it’s a slow moving herbivorous mammal.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 25, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Fuck it, if I was in a country that served cat regularly, I’d try it. Same with dog, horse, etc.
> 
> People keep rabbits for pets, but they’re some tasty niblets. Same goes for guinea pigs, but in Peru some people consider it a delicacy.
> 
> But I really wanna try manatee. I hear it tastes like beef, which makes sense, since it’s a slow moving herbivorous mammal.


https://www.monkeyspit.net/sites/manatee/recipes.html


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Jun 25, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


Another good name for a boat.


----------



## ANC (Jun 25, 2019)

I heard bear is quite good


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 25, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4355359


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 26, 2019)

~beep~ Uh, roger Houston, Agility Base here ... The Eagle has ... been landed on ~beep~

(That's one small step for a bird ... one giant pain for eaglekind)


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 26, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


I'm stealing this.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 27, 2019)

ANC said:


>


You win! I'm stealing this pic.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 27, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4356388
> View attachment 4356390 View attachment 4356391


haha that a good one at the bottom.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 27, 2019)

@curious2garden 
https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/9365674/crow-gorilla-video-bizarre-funny-viral/


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 27, 2019)

So that's 75 burpees, 150 jumping jacks, 35 squats and one go [email protected] yourself.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 27, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4356474


is that a corpse?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 27, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4356494
> 
> So that's 75 burpees, 150 jumping jacks, 35 squats and one go [email protected] yourself.


Full first and last name!!??? Nope, ain't doing it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 27, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Full first and last name!!??? Nope, ain't doing it


Only your first name and you cannot use abbreviations.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 27, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Only your first name and you cannot use abbreviations.


Still that's a lot. I have a longer than average name, at my age I should ease into it


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 27, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Only your first name and you cannot use abbreviations.


So what letter is the go f y'se'f? Or does your given name incorporate a number, y'know, like C8lyn?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 27, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Still that's a lot. I have a longer than average name, at my age I should ease into it


I have eight letters in my first name and thirteen in my last. 



cannabineer said:


> So what letter is the go f y'se'f? Or does your given name incorporate a number, y'know, like C8lyn?


That's my response to anything over 50 burpees.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 27, 2019)

15 crunches, 40 jumping jacks, 30 Burpee, 1 min wall sit, 20 squats

WTF is a Burpee? I only know the seed company. I might try that workout, I need to lose some weight. I'm skipping the arm circles.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 27, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> 15 crunches, 40 jumping jacks, 30 Burpee, 1 min wall sit, 20 squats
> 
> WTF is a Burpee? I only know the seed company. I might try that workout, I need to lose some weight. I'm skipping the arm circles.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 27, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> 15 crunches, 40 jumping jacks, 30 Burpee, 1 min wall sit, 20 squats
> 
> WTF is a Burpee? I only know the seed company. I might try that workout, I need to lose some weight. I'm skipping the arm circles.


I was wondering the same thing.


Laughing Grass said:


>


Thanks you for saving me a google search. I'd never heard of a burpee until now. It's like an advanced squat thrust


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 27, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> @curious2garden
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/9365674/crow-gorilla-video-bizarre-funny-viral/


Ahhh looks like he's sunning himself!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 27, 2019)

Did alot of burpees in lockup. Those are a staple in everybodys workout in there. Burpees, squats, dips, pullups, and pushups all you need to stay swole. Water bags for arm day lol


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 27, 2019)

The heading for this series is "My friend's sister had some fun with his gift wrapping". From boredpanda


----------



## srh88 (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2019)

"My dad, an electrician, asked for a new wire stripper for Christmas. So I made him this."


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2019)

"My Friend Asked Her Parents For A 6ft Teddy Bear For Christmas. Today She Got This."







"For Years, My Dad Put A Pizza Pan On His Christmas List, And I Refused To Get It Because It Was Too Boring Of A Gift. This Year, I Finally Broke Down And Got Him One. And I Got It Engraved."







This Little Girl Asked For Frozen Gifts This Christmas


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2019)

Cool thrift shop finds (boredpanda)


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4357234


Help, I need more mini doxie!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 28, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Help, I need more mini doxie!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 29, 2019)

ANC said:


>



Michelin Man's boyfriend?


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jun 29, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Michelin Man's boyfriend?


----------



## ANC (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 29, 2019)

ANC said:


>


----------



## ANC (Jun 30, 2019)

*How to Spook Your Unborn Child*


----------



## ANC (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 30, 2019)

ANC said:


>



WTF?


----------



## Jypsy Dog (Jun 30, 2019)

Hydrotech364 said:


> WTF?


Chest X-RAY


----------



## lokie (Jun 30, 2019)

Jypsy Dog said:


> Chest X-RAY


Can you be sure?


----------



## GBAUTO (Jun 30, 2019)

ANC said:


>


I've heard about these x-ray rotisserie but I've never seen one in person...


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2019)

The Only Thing My Dad Asked For For Christmas Was "Creative Shit From Daughter", So She Gave Him This







Last Year My Friend's Mum Got His 94 Year Old Great Grandfather A Mug Saying, 'Nobody Knows I'm Gay'. This Year She's Taken It Up Another Notch


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 30, 2019)

GBAUTO said:


> I've heard about these x-ray rotisserie but I've never seen one in person...


I've posted some before on here...


----------



## ANC (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


>


it ain't a concert until they start flinging their udderwear at him


----------



## raratt (Jun 30, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> it ain't a concert until they start flinging their udderwear at him


That could hurt.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 1, 2019)

raratt said:


> That could hurt.


Finely, no more B.O.


----------



## ANC (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2019)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4359368


In my behemped state that is oddly compelling.

mooving even.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 2, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> In my behemped state that is oddly compelling.
> 
> mooving even.


More edible, huh?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> More edible, huh?


Yup
Edibles give me a bit of the munchies


----------



## ANC (Jul 3, 2019)

I'd probably lose a few pounds if I just went to be 30 minutes before the munchies strike at night.
Otherwise, anything with sugar in is game. Even my daughter's sweets.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 3, 2019)

If @Gary Goodson was political


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 3, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Yup
> Edibles give me a bit of the munchies


Recursion?


----------



## ANC (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## tstick (Jul 3, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Dr. Doktor, Gimme the news....I got a bad case of lovin' you!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 3, 2019)

ANC said:


> I'd probably lose a few pounds if I just went to be 30 minutes before the munchies strike at night.
> Otherwise, anything with sugar in is game. Even my daughter's sweets.


This is why I am now keeping my house carb-emptied. Edibles brought the munchies back for me (I don't get them when inhaling the drug) so I keep wholesome eats on hand ... fried egg, leftover steak, and "cheese Gromit"!
Last night I had salmon sashimi, horseradish (I need to buy wasabi) and Perrier. Yum.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 3, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> This is why I am now keeping my house carb-emptied. Edibles brought the munchies back for me (I don't get them when inhaling the drug) so I keep wholesome eats on hand ... fried egg, leftover steak, and "cheese Gromit"!
> Last night I had salmon sashimi, horseradish (I need to buy wasabi) and Perrier. Yum.


You cant pretty up getting stoned and eating raw salmon by calling it sashimi


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 3, 2019)

"Would you like brows with that?"


----------



## ANC (Jul 3, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> (I need to buy wasabi)


You know it is just radish died green?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 3, 2019)

ANC said:


> You know it is just radish died green?


It is sharper and less sweetened than the USA version, so I want some.
I think there is a %age of horse in it as well. Don't tell the State of California ... we actually have a law on the books making the eating of horse a felony.  plebiscites.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 3, 2019)

FB and instagram have been broken all day. I'm having meme withdrawal.


----------



## 420God (Jul 3, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> FB and instagram have been broken all day. I'm having meme withdrawal.


Sign up to reddit, endless supply and usually posted there first.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 3, 2019)

420God said:


> Sign up to reddit, endless supply and usually posted there first.


Best of all someone we all know and love also hangs there.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 3, 2019)

srh88 said:


> You cant pretty up getting stoned and eating raw salmon by calling it sashimi


I loves me some sashimi. 
Check out the tuna sword (maguro kiri). For absolutely no reason I want one.


----------



## 420God (Jul 3, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Best of all someone we all know and love also hangs there.


Awe shucks.



I hear Bobby Z is there too.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 3, 2019)

420God said:


> Awe shucks.
> 
> 
> 
> I hear Bobby Z is there too.


Yup the both of yas ha!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 3, 2019)

Dammit, now I want a tuna steak and the fish guy is closed until Monday. Thanks.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 3, 2019)

420God said:


> Sign up to reddit, endless supply and usually posted there first.


lol reddit is dirty.


----------



## ANC (Jul 3, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> FB and instagram have been broken all day. I'm having meme withdrawal.


Just read about it there is something wrong with the whoshalwecallit, no they don't really know the cause yet but it is affecting things as far out as Wattsapp.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 3, 2019)

srh88 said:


> You cant pretty up getting stoned and eating raw salmon by calling it sashimi


Went today to get wasabi and more slammin' fishimi.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## neosapien (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 5, 2019)

LOL she was pretending to drink tea.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 5, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> LOL she was pretending to drink tea.
> 
> View attachment 4360433


Like his name states. He's a real dick....and a dumb one at that.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 5, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Here's a picture of me and my uncles at the family reunion. I was trying to open a pudding snack and couldn't get it open. Finally it gave but I only managed to get it all over my dang beard! My family's the craziest  (feeling cute, might make a mess on my beard later, I don't know)View attachment 4335225


What is up with you posting porn pix of yourself?
If that's you, why the made-up story? And if it wasn't you, then why that particular lie? Are you not at ease with your God-given sexuality?
I am picking up a distinct and familiar whiff of Franzia and hate.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 5, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> What is up with you posting porn pix of yourself?
> If that's you, why the made-up story? And if it wasn't you, then why that particular lie? Are you not at ease with your God-given sexuality?
> I am picking up a distinct and familiar whiff of Franzia and hate.


It was obviously meant as a joke and anybody with half of a brain cell should be able to see that. Sorry if you didn't like it or that you're so easily triggered by something that does not involve nudity. Rather than bitch about it and calling me a sock account (I've been a member since 2015) why don't you just ban my account or remove the pic? Or report the post? The fact that this is the second time you have given negative feedback on one of my posts, the previous of which didn't involve a sexual connotation, says that maybe you're just a hater. Tell you what, just to make sure your vagina doesn't shrivel and dry up, I'll just go back and delete it so that you don't feel the need to piss and moan about silly ole interwebz post, ya big baby. 

PS: you aren't even in the correct thread


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 5, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> What is up with you posting porn pix of yourself?
> If that's you, why the made-up story? And if it wasn't you, then why that particular lie? Are you not at ease with your God-given sexuality?
> I am picking up a distinct and familiar whiff of Franzia and hate.


The fact that you're calling me out on the wrong thread shows that you've built up some sort of morbid interest in me and that you're purposely going around trying to make me look bad in front of the rest of the group.

Kudos on being a whiny cunt.


----------



## lokie (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 5, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> It was obviously meant as a joke and anybody with half of a brain cell should be able to see that. Sorry if you didn't like it or that you're so easily triggered by something that does not involve nudity. Rather than bitch about it and calling me a sock account (I've been a member since 2015) why don't you just ban my account or remove the pic? Or report the post? The fact that this is the second time you have given negative feedback on one of my posts, the previous of which didn't involve a sexual connotation, says that maybe you're just a hater. Tell you what, just to make sure your vagina doesn't shrivel and dry up, I'll just go back and delete it so that you don't feel the need to piss and moan about silly ole interwebz post, ya big baby.
> 
> PS: you aren't even in the correct thread





Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> The fact that you're calling me out on the wrong thread shows that you've built up some sort of morbid interest in me and that you're purposely going around trying to make me look bad in front of the rest of the group.
> 
> Kudos on being a whinny cunt.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 5, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Kudos on being a whinny cunt.


 


Helpful?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 5, 2019)

I love the smell of burning deep socks in the morning


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 5, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> View attachment 4360595
> 
> 
> Helpful?


I treat people the same way they treat me. I don't get triggered over somebody posting pics of automobiles.

Helpful?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 5, 2019)

I think is was the bad karma generated when he named the cats after his aunties


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 5, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I love the smell of burning deep socks in the morning


Lol. Ok


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 5, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> I treat people the same way they treat me. I don't get triggered over somebody posting pics of automobiles.
> 
> Helpful?


So . . . . . not helpful? Seems pretty profound.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 5, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> I treat people the same way they treat me. I don't get triggered over somebody posting pics of automobiles.
> 
> Helpful?


Link to where someone here called you a whinny (!) cunt.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> ......snip...
> 
> *Kudos on being a whinny cunt*.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


>


The three horses of the abepocalypse


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 5, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Link to where someone here called you a whinny (!) cunt.


I didn't say you called me a whiny cunt. I'm talking about disrespect, liking quoting me on a completely different thread that has lots more followers because you felt like making me look bad over a silly post I found in a Facebook group.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> I didn't say you called me a whiny cunt. I'm talking about disrespect, liking quoting me on a completely different thread that has lots more followers because you felt like making me look bad over a silly post I found in a Facebook group.


I've said this to you before: If you don't like your words quoted back to you choose different words.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 5, 2019)

Disrespect is quoting someone in a different thread...
 

SH420


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I've said this to you before: If you don't like your words quoted back to you choose different words.


Right, but it's what he inferred after the quote. 

Again, I don't feel the need to show respect to anybody that disrespects me.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 5, 2019)

LOL, that was how the egg Ovo got cracked. Gotta stay in character or doom


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 5, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> I didn't say you called me a whiny cunt. I'm talking about disrespect, liking quoting me on a completely different thread that has lots more followers because you felt like making me look bad over a silly post I found in a Facebook group.


You mean your alloveryourfacebook page. Like that uncle-pudding, or perhaps skeet cum dough adorning the beard you claim is yours.

As for the quoted lie, if you really do treat others as you've been treated, show me one instance of where I called you a disrespectful name. Identifying you as the usual deluded, enraged puppetmaster isn't name-calling, it's descriptive.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 5, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> You mean your alloveryourfacebook page. Like that uncle-pudding, or perhaps skeet cum dough adorning the beard you claim is yours.
> 
> As for the quoted lie, if you really do treat others as you've been treated, show me one instance of where I called you a disrespectful name. Identifying you as the usual deluded, enraged puppetmaster isn't name-calling, it's descriptive.


Yeah, I'm not a sock and you're obviously trolling. Only reason I can think of for you quoting me from another post and then inferring several things. I'm a bit hungover from the 4th, usually I would have disregarded. Hope you have a blessed day.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 5, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> skeet cum dough


Lol.

Cannabiqueer


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Yeah,* I'm not a sock *and you're obviously trolling. Only reason I can think of for you quoting me from another post and then inferring several things. I'm a bit hungover from the 4th, usually I would have disregarded. Hope you have a blessed day.


More capable people than you have tried that


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> More capable people than you have tried that


***shrugs***


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 5, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Lol.
> 
> Cannabiqueer


----------



## ANC (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 6, 2019)

pablo talking about treating others with respect.....pardon me, the irony was so sweet it put me into a diabetic coma for a moment


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 6, 2019)

sure seems like there's a posse on here that just wants to be in control of the whole site...so i just ignore them and do what i want....they get to bitch, which is what they want....win/win....


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 6, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> pablo talking about treating others with respect.....pardon me, the irony was so sweet it put me into a diabetic coma for a moment


For a couple months? You just wake up?


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 6, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> sure seems like there's a posse on here that just wants to be in control of the whole site...so i just ignore them and do what i want....they get to bitch, which is what they want....win/win....


Yeah, people troll on different groups just to get a rise out of people on any site. No big deal, I was just still half-drunk and took the bait, but it was pretty obvious that they were trolling. Today's a new day though.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> sure seems like there's a posse on here that just wants to be in control of the whole site...so i just ignore them and do what i want....they get to bitch, which is what they want....win/win....


Did you acknowledge your birthday thread or any of the nice things going on here? No, your first post on return was to immediately attack me over exposing the deep sock. You made some pretty ugly assumptions about my life instead of the guy who posted the gay porn as a 'joke'. Then you deleted your post.



Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Yeah, people troll on different groups just to get a rise out of people on any site. No big deal, I was just still half-drunk and took the bait, but it was pretty obvious that they were trolling. Today's a new day though.


I'm supposed to believe your gay porn image in pics of yourself wasn't trolling  right Abe.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 6, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Yeah, people troll on different groups just to get a rise out of people on any site. No big deal, I was just still half-drunk and took the bait, but it was pretty obvious that they were trolling. Today's a new day though.


abe supercro, king of distortions and insinuations ... remember why your main account was banned? You still tell the same tired old lies, even on a new day.

It must rankle that your old stomping grounds are by and large wise to you. You're reduced to talking to other trolls who'll believe anything they want so long as it FEELS right.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 6, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I'm supposed to believe your gay porn image in pics of yourself wasn't trolling  right Abe.





cannabineer said:


> abe supercro, king of distortions and insinuations ... remember why your main account was banned? You still tell the same tired old lies, even on a new day.
> 
> It must rankle that your old stomping grounds are by and large wise to you. You're reduced to talking to other trolls who'll believe anything they want so long as it FEELS right.


What's funny is that I've been on this site since 2015 and you guys accuse me of being a "sock account." Lol

One of you did a reverse google image search (on a pic from a facebook group) just to post the results to try and get me triggered.

Then the other hits the reply button from my post, copies the quote, goes into another thread, pastes it there, infers several different things to try and hurt muh feelers, and then waits for me to take the bait. Then when I do, you start accusing me of being somebody else's account.

You guys really think that somebody created this account years and years ago, laid in wait, and then just now came out of the woodwork to start acting as a surreptitious "sock account?"

Ooookay, lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 6, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> What's funny is that I've been on this site since 2015 and you guys accuse me of being a "sock account." Lol
> 
> One of you did a reverse google image search (on a pic from a facebook group) just to post the results to try and get me triggered.
> 
> ...


The guy in question did just that; he had multiple accounts in the "bank" many aged longer than 4 yrs. Hence the term "deep sock". It was proven, and admitted by him


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 6, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> What's funny is that I've been on this site since 2015 and you guys accuse me of being a "sock account." Lol
> 
> One of you did a reverse google image search (on a pic from a facebook group) just to post the results to try and get me triggered.
> 
> ...



Is that or is that not a pic of yourself with the "pudding" on your chin?
If not, why did you post it in Pix of Yourself? Because if not, you posted it to troll.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 6, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> The guy in question did just that; he had multiple accounts in the "bank" many aged longer than 4 yrs. Hence the term "deep sock". It was proven, and admitted by him


That's understandable. It still doesn't mean that I am him.

You asked me a long time ago to post a shitty paper that I had written. I did. Do you really think some random person would write an entire shitty paper, replete with pics of the lab results, just to continue a charade?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 6, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> That's understandable. It still doesn't mean that I am him.
> 
> You asked me a long time ago to post a shitty paper that I had written. I did. Do you really think some random person would write an entire shitty paper, replete with pics of the lab results, just to continue a charade?


 abe would have.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 6, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Is that or is that not a pic of yourself with the "pudding" on your chin?
> If not, why did you post it in Pix of Yourself? Because if not, you posted it to troll.


I posted it to be silly. It was just a joke and wasn't meant to get anybody riled up over a stupid image that was OBVIOUSLY not me. I doubt you're going to convince me that you believed I was serious when I posted that. So... why are you so upset about it?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 6, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> That's understandable. It still doesn't mean that I am him.
> 
> You asked me a long time ago to post a shitty paper that I had written. I did. Do you really think some random person would write an entire shitty paper, replete with pics of the lab results, just to continue a charade?


Fair point. However Abe would have.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> That's understandable. It still doesn't mean that I am him.
> 
> You asked me a long time ago to post a shitty paper that I had written. I did. Do you really think some random person would write an entire shitty paper, replete with pics of the lab results, just to continue a charade?


No, it doesn't mean you are him. But you have acted in ways very similar to him. So my index of suspicion is up.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 6, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> That's understandable. It still doesn't mean that I am him.
> 
> You asked me a long time ago to post a shitty paper that I had written. I did. Do you really think some random person would write an entire shitty paper, replete with pics of the lab results, just to continue a charade?


I think someone could just search for a shitty paper, kinda like a picture.......


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 6, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Fair point. However Abe would have.


If Abe seems like he'd do something like that... then okay. That's fine.

But just because ole Abe is a certain way doesn't mean that the first person that posts a misunderstood joke just HAS to be him. Certainly everyone realizes that there are billions of people in the world.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 6, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> No, it doesn't mean you are him. But you have acted in ways very similar to him. So my index of suspicion is up.


I don't think that one misunderstood joke should be my defining moment in RIU. And I believe you're suspicious, the person that went and did a reverse google image search of a pic that obviously wasn't me.

One quick question though: why is everybody on RIU always so worried about somebody being a "sock account?" What if I was? I'm not, but what if I was? Why would you care so much that you would chance ostracizing an innocent person over your own unfounded suspicions?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 6, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> I posted it to be silly. It was just a joke and wasn't meant to get anybody riled up over a stupid image that was OBVIOUSLY not me. I doubt you're going to convince me that you believed I was serious when I posted that. So... why are you so upset about it?


Taking the logic to its relentless conclusion, posting a false porn image of yourself (and then telling the superfluous lie about uncles) means you initiated the trolling. Calling it "a joke" in order to illegitimize e.g. my observations is another utterly abe supercro manipulation. It's called "gaslighting". If it wasn't you, Pix of Myself was not an appropriate venue for "a joke". We have the Pix LOL thread for that.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 6, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> No, it doesn't mean you are him. But you have acted in ways very similar to him. So my index of suspicion is up.


I'm a bit suspicious too. 
Abe's popularity was waning around the time Skeeter appeared...


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 6, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> If Abe seems like he'd do something like that... then okay. That's fine.
> 
> But just because ole Abe is a certain way doesn't mean that the first person that posts a misunderstood joke just HAS to be him. Certainly everyone realizes that there are billions of people in the world.


But very few who exactly and consistently use abe's techniques and manipulations. This is a community with an established social structure. When you come in and poke fun at the structure, describe it as a joke, and fail to show a basic respect for the people who make up this structure and enjoy its home-feeling, you are behaving just like abe, who amused himself by trying to burn the community down.

abe was here to watch the world burn, an you're behaving exactly like abe. The prima facie evidence shows that you're not here to join our community. You'd have come on differently, before and after you were challenged.

So why are you really here?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 6, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm a bit suspicious too.
> Abe's popularity was waning around the time Skeeter appeared...


Good call, Chunky. I'd forgotten that.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 6, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> But very few who exactly and consistently use abe's techniques and manipulations. This is a community with an established social structure. When you come in and poke fun at the structure, describe it as a joke, and fail to show a basic respect for the people who make up this structure and enjoy its home-feeling, you are behaving just like abe, who amused himself by trying to burn the community down.
> 
> abe was here to watch the world burn, an you're behaving exactly like abe. The prima facie evidence shows that you're not here to join our community. You'd have come on differently, before and after you were challenged.
> 
> So why are you really here?


Oh, lord. Okay, I joined because I needed help growing.

I stayed and posted here and there to have fun in different threads afterwards.

I didn't mean to burn anybody's community. If that is what happened when I posted that pic, then I apologize. Truly. That was never my intention.

I'm not Abe.


----------



## ANC (Jul 6, 2019)

So this is what life is like in a feral cat colony...
I'm not wired for this shit... I understand half of the fights and I only catch on that shit is even going down after its all done.
Sometimes I wish I was more normal, but I reckon I'd just get triggered way more often.

to be perfectly honest this part of the site belongs somewhere in a dark smoke filled saloon with no law in sight for miles.


----------



## ANC (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 6, 2019)

That time I posted something somebody didn't like... so they shared it on another thread lol


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 6, 2019)

Mother always said to follow your dreams
So I went back to bed


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 6, 2019)

Geek humor.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 6, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4360981


I got your karma right here! 

Don't make me lift my toga...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I got your karma right here!
> 
> Don't make me lift my toga...


personally i think he missed his Hooka in the morning for his meditation...


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 6, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> pablo talking about treating others with respect.....pardon me, the irony was so sweet it put me into a diabetic coma for a moment


1. Respectfully, lose weight, ya fat fuck.

2. Respectfully, you don't know what you're talking about. 

Have you respectfully assaulted anyone who disagrees with you politically lately? Respect the fuck out of more folks by chasing them around the grocery store with a can of soup because you lost your shit over their ballcap?


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 6, 2019)

I thought that "politics" was supposed to be the subforum where people have their drama.


----------



## ANC (Jul 6, 2019)

nooooo, politics is for sissies compared to this


----------



## lokie (Jul 6, 2019)

JayBio420 said:


> View attachment 4360970
> View attachment 4360971 View attachment 4360972 View attachment 4360975


----------



## lokie (Jul 6, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> I thought that "politics" was supposed to be the subforum where people have their drama.


Politics forum is, for the most part, predictable.

In TnT you never know what cums next.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Oh, lord. Okay, I joined because I needed help growing.
> 
> I stayed and posted here and there to have fun in different threads afterwards.
> 
> ...


That's how most of us started out as well and not all of our jokes work either. So there's hope. Abe focused a lot of his trolling on me so I'm a bit sensitive to it. Don't be Abe and all is good (at least for me).


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 6, 2019)

A lot of times, I'm like
 

And then I'm like
 

SH420


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 6, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> That's how most of us started out as well and not all of our jokes work either. So there's hope. Abe focused a lot of his trolling on me so I'm a bit sensitive to it. Don't be Abe and all is good (at least for me).


Yeah, not sure if anybody was being serious or not the other day, but my post was definitely NOT aimed at anyone in particular and was meant to be lighthearted. Maybe I felt a little too casual in here, I know that it was a bit of an edgy post.


----------



## lokie (Jul 6, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Yeah, not sure if anybody was being serious or not the other day, but my post was definitely NOT aimed at anyone in particular and was meant to be lighthearted. Maybe I felt a little too casual in here, I know that it was a bit of an edgy post.


Deception and misdirection are not traits highly sought or regarded.

Unless you are a magician.

Would you like to see a magic trick?


Spoiler


----------



## ANC (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## neosapien (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 7, 2019)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 4361418


I had an infidel t shirt I got through this chopper magazine back in the early 2000s, before all those Dbags adopted it. I've always been anti religious, and because of that, by definition, I'm an infidel and wore it proudly. The fact it pissed of random religious zealots was a bonus. I'd like another one, but not now that its associated with those assholes. And thanks for reminding me about that magazine, they're still around and still got cool bikes and hot chicks.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 7, 2019)

That just made me think of something…


----------



## lokie (Jul 7, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Touche


----------



## lokie (Jul 7, 2019)

ANC said:


>


I have this book. - the BS part.


----------



## lokie (Jul 7, 2019)

ANC said:


>


In a case like this would we get a block discount?


----------



## raratt (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Jul 8, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I loves me some sashimi.
> Check out the tuna sword (maguro kiri). For absolutely no reason I want one.


Looks like a tablespoon to me.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 8, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Looks like a tablespoon to me.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 8, 2019)

that's where he keeps his snowballs.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 8, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> that's where he keeps his snowballs.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 8, 2019)

If you faceswap Taylor Swift and Justin Bieber they look like a cute lesbian couple.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 8, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> If you faceswap Taylor Swift and Justin Bieber they look like a cute lesbian couple.


Didn't they used to be?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 8, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Didn't they used to be?


LOL. That picture made me feel weird. Justine Bieber is nice looking as a chick.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 8, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> LOL. That picture made me feel weird. Justine Bieber is nice looking as a chick.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 8, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


>


Better as a blonde. Now I have to bleach and scrub my browser history.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 8, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Better as a blonde. Now I have to bleach and scrub my browser history.


In the brunette pic, he looks eerily similar to Racquel Darrian, a popular late 80's early 90's pornstar


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 8, 2019)

googling pics of justin bieber as a girl and 80's porn actresses... just a normal Monday.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 8, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> In the brunette pic, he looks eerily similar to Racquel Darrian, a popular late 80's early 90's pornstar


The chin, mouth and nose are almost the same, if she wasn't almost twice his age it would make me wonder. She looks like melania trump now.


----------



## NinjaShamen (Jul 8, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> The chin, mouth and nose are almost the same, if she wasn't almost twice his age it would make me wonder. She looks like melania trump now.


Maybe she's his real mom...


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## DuBR (Jul 9, 2019)

I think I hit the “Imma Inbred” form. I am out. Hopefully some of you dudes don’t have wives, if you do, damn, you must not respect her much.


----------



## lokie (Jul 9, 2019)

DuBR said:


> I think I hit the “Imma Inbred” form. I am out. Hopefully some of you dudes don’t have wives, if you do, damn so you not respect her much.


----------



## DuBR (Jul 9, 2019)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4362319


You low key or so you mean Loki the fake god like Thor.


----------



## DuBR (Jul 9, 2019)

DuBR said:


> You low key or so you mean Loki the fake god like Thor.


NM I don’t care it is this inbred form of dude who have no respect for woman. 
Part of the problem in the world today.


----------



## ANC (Jul 9, 2019)

You came, you saw, you weren't a good fit.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 9, 2019)

ANC said:


> You came, you saw, you weren't a good fit.


and totally harshed the buzz in this thread.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 9, 2019)

Don't go away mad...just go away


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 9, 2019)

DuBR said:


> I think I hit the “Imma Inbred” form. I am out. Hopefully some of you dudes don’t have wives, if you do, damn, you must not respect her much.


What a waste of a cool profile pic


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Bareback (Jul 9, 2019)

DuBR said:


> NM I don’t care it is this inbred form of dude who have no respect for woman.
> Part of the problem in the world today.


So.... I'm guessing.... your some kinda of inbreed authority. 

Interesting, can we see your family tree...?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2019)

DuBR said:


> I think I hit the “Imma Inbred” form. I am out. Hopefully some of you dudes don’t have wives, if you do, damn, you must not respect her much.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 9, 2019)

Bareback said:


> So.... I'm guessing.... your some kinda of inbreed authority.
> 
> Interesting, can we see your family tree...?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 9, 2019)

DuBR said:


> NM I don’t care it is this inbred form of dude who have no respect for woman.
> Part of the problem in the world today.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 9, 2019)

cannabineer said:


>


Unlike the Screw Pine the Screw Palm's natural habitat is on golf courses behind sand traps, public restrooms and bedrooms.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 9, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Unlike the Screw Pine the Screw Palm's natural habitat is on golf courses behind sand traps, public restrooms and bedrooms.


where it spills its seed and busts a [coco]nut


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 9, 2019)

Haha. Took me a sec to get this, I'm such a goof


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 11, 2019)

I spent my morning in beautiful Cape Town.

I actually photographed this car the weekend they did the shoot for the video.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## greg nr (Jul 11, 2019)

DuBR said:


> I think I hit the “Imma Inbred” form. I am out. Hopefully some of you dudes don’t have wives, if you do, damn, you must not respect her much.


We learned everything we know from dear leader. It's all sanctioned by the evangelicals now.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## blake9999 (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 12, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Did you acknowledge your birthday thread or any of the nice things going on here? No, your first post on return was to immediately attack me over exposing the deep sock. You made some pretty ugly assumptions about my life instead of the guy who posted the gay porn as a 'joke'. Then you deleted your post.
> View attachment 4360934
> 
> I'm supposed to believe your gay porn image in pics of yourself wasn't trolling  right Abe.


i have never deleted a post on this or any other website...i say what i mean and see no reason to delete any of it. if my post was removed, ask sunny why?
i wasn't aware that i had a birthday thread....am i supposed to search for it?
and now i'm confused....are you talking to me or not...¿


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 12, 2019)

@Laughing Grass this made me think of youuu for some reason


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 12, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> @Laughing Grass this made me think of youuu for some reason


----------



## raratt (Jul 12, 2019)

https://www.kcra.com/article/more-than-30-cannabis-plants-found-growing-in-flower-beds-at-the-vermont-capitol/28374508


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i have never deleted a post on this or any other website...i say what i mean and see no reason to delete any of it. if my post was removed, ask sunny why?
> i wasn't aware that i had a birthday thread....am i supposed to search for it?
> and now i'm confused....are you talking to me or not...¿


Always good to see you too, Roger.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## neosapien (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 14, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> 1. Respectfully, lose weight, ya fat fuck.
> 
> 2. Respectfully, you don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Have you respectfully assaulted anyone who disagrees with you politically lately? Respect the fuck out of more folks by chasing them around the grocery store with a can of soup because you lost your shit over their ballcap?


remember when you used to pretend you weren't a neo-nazi bitch?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 14, 2019)

lokie said:


> Politics forum is, for the most part, predictable.
> 
> In TnT you never know what cums next.
> View attachment 4361146


remember when you went in there crying about benghazi for months, obama got re-elected anyway, you called him the n-word and left?

pretty much sums up what a racist pos you are, wouldn't you say?


----------



## lokie (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 14, 2019)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4365068


what is it like to be remembered as the guy who cried about how "we will never know the truth about benghazi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" only to then go on and support a complete pathological liar like conald trump?

does it bother you that your complete hypocrisy is on display, or is that kinda the point of your racism? 

shamelessness and depravity do have their advantages as long as you don't mind everyone knowing what a scumbag you are


----------



## ANC (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 14, 2019)

ANC said:


>


I really liked 0:58


----------



## ANC (Jul 15, 2019)

Beautiful Madeira.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 15, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


lol... sweeeet


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## GBAUTO (Jul 15, 2019)

raratt said:


>


I find that reading this post is most effective after a dab...


----------



## ANC (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## blake9999 (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 16, 2019)

ANC said:


>


"war mongering fuck knuckle"???


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


used to do that with my grandma as well....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## blake9999 (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 16, 2019)

blake9999 said:


> View attachment 4365951


Pfft D? that's a solid C.


----------



## raratt (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 16, 2019)

blake9999 said:


> View attachment 4365951


Teacher: what what in the hell were YOU doing?

Student:


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Jul 16, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> View attachment 4366164


How's memorizing those trig identities coming along?


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> How's memorizing those trig identities coming along?


Okay. I just found out that my GI Bill has expired. So now I am left trying to figure out what to do in my life.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 16, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Okay. I just found out that my GI Bill has expired. So now I am left trying to figure out what to do in my life.


Work and pay for college? That's what I did, good luck.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Work and pay for college? That's what I did, good luck.


Yep, gonna be hard while trying to do trig in the summer time though. Might have to sacrifice the semester and try again when the regular semester starts back up.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 16, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Yep, gonna be hard while trying to do trig in the summer time though. Might have to sacrifice the semester and try again when the regular semester starts back up.


I


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I


Probably never thought about it but I never knew that this is where the term "I am woman, hear me roar" came from until now.


----------



## ANC (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## Bareback (Jul 17, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4366363


Don't judge him..... poor little guy is hungry.


----------



## blake9999 (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 17, 2019)

Don't worry, I'm sure cannabis is completely different...


----------



## DaFreak (Jul 17, 2019)

She explained that she was feeling depressed after her doctor told her she could never have children and wanted to know how it felt to give birth.

Ms. Brown now faces a total of 11 criminal charges, including aggravated child neglect causing bodily harm, and could spend up to 65 years in prison.

Her lawyer has asked for a psychiatric evaluation, claiming that she isn’t fit to stand trial.

Depending on the results of the evaluation, her trial could begin in June.


no no no no no no no


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 17, 2019)

DaFreak said:


> She explained that she was feeling depressed after her doctor told her she could never have children and wanted to know how it felt to give birth.
> 
> Ms. Brown now faces a total of 11 criminal charges, including aggravated child neglect causing bodily harm, and could spend up to 65 years in prison.
> 
> ...


Put it back!


----------



## neosapien (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 17, 2019)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 4366620 View attachment 4366621 View attachment 4366622 View attachment 4366623 View attachment 4366624 View attachment 4366625 View attachment 4366626 View attachment 4366627 View attachment 4366628


re #2: If that were the Goodson Triangle it sure could swallow all of us!


----------



## NinjaShamen (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 18, 2019)

ANC said:


>


----------



## Dougnsalem (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Dougnsalem (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## blake9999 (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 20, 2019)

Here's your sign...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## Bareback (Jul 20, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4367252


Please note that this is a Swift driver...... which is self explanatory.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 20, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Please note that this is a Swift driver...... which is self explanatory.


Are Swift drivers not a particularly exclusive club?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Bareback (Jul 21, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Are Swift drivers not a particularly exclusive club?


Swift drivers are one of the worse to encounter on the road. I don't know why exactly. But they seem to be sub-intelligent or totally assholes...... it's really hard to tell the difference. Any I live only two miles from interstate 85, less than 10 miles from the state line. On my daily commute to work and when traveling in any direction on any interstate in the southeast we cross paths with Swift trucks multiple times each trip. Over the years I've seen this people involved in lots wrecks, jams, and overall stupid shit.


----------



## ANC (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 21, 2019)

Great car AC fix


----------



## raratt (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## stonedtrooper42 (Jul 23, 2019)

....one of those days


----------



## ANC (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 24, 2019)

2001 Calories: A Donut Odyssey


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## herbose (Jul 25, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> really? i'm a heterosexual 53 year old man and i can quote most of it along with the movie...
> Whoo-hoo-hoo, look who knows so much. It just so happens that your friend here is only MOSTLY dead. There's a big difference between mostly dead and all dead. Mostly dead is slightly alive. With all dead, well, with all dead there's usually only one thing you can do. Go through his clothes and look for loose change.


As you wish!


----------



## herbose (Jul 25, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I binge watched all of James Corden's spill your guts or fill your guts and they had to eat balut on one episode. That's a hard NO! My partner is Polish and insisted I try pigs blood sausage one time. It has a weird name that I can't recall. I spit that shit out as soon as she turned away.



Kiszka, Polish blood sausage.


----------



## ANC (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## herbose (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## herbose (Jul 25, 2019)

https://i.imgur.com/OMdCyzb.mp4

This is worth a look.


----------



## ANC (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## herbose (Jul 25, 2019)

I bought a sasquatch mug.


----------



## ANC (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## herbose (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 25, 2019)

I cannot edit or delete my broken image from yesterday, so ... some Space Race cuteness


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 25, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


Overall jean shorts? So audacious.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 26, 2019)

herbose said:


> I bought a sasquatch mug.


the bigfoot idiots are having a convention in my town this weekend....i hope they ask me if i've ever seen it...i'm going to send them to the back side of the county dump, through the biggest briar patch in a place where briar patches are already huge


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 26, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4370005 View attachment 4370006 View attachment 4370007


i was about to offer my services as an expert freezy pop eater, but it occurred to me that you don't get to pick and choose your rescue victims....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i was about to offer my services as an expert freezy pop eater, but it occurred to me that you don't get to pick and choose your rescue victims....
> View attachment 4370024


lol they couldn't cover that poor woman up?


----------



## ANC (Jul 26, 2019)

prove it is a woman


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2019)

ANC said:


> prove it is a woman


That's Heather Heyer. The woman who was run over by a white supremacist in Charlottesville in 2017


----------



## ANC (Jul 26, 2019)

Ah, OK I wasn't familiar with the footage, but I remember the story.

Anyway, clothes off almost is default on any serious EMT run.
I know the guy who did our training said people tried suing him because he had to open a woman's blouse to do CPR... if you press on the wrong spot you are likely to fuck things up further for the patient.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 26, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


22


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 26, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


24


----------



## lokie (Jul 26, 2019)

curious old fart said:


> 22


lol







27


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 26, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


34


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 26, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


7 maybe 6, not sure on the gumbo but I think yes...

So, I'm not sure if it's a good score... 


SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> 7 maybe 6, not sure on the gumbo but I think yes...
> 
> So, I'm not sure if it's a good score...
> 
> ...


7 too.


----------



## raratt (Jul 26, 2019)

12


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 26, 2019)

hey y'all I got 20


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 26, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> 7 too.


You would starve in the south....and miss out on some good food.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 26, 2019)

Louisiana bumper sticker
Cajuns make better lovers.
They'll eat anything


----------



## raratt (Jul 26, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


Where's the mud bugs and blue crab?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2019)

raratt said:


> Where's the mud bugs and blue crab?


My parents and family used to vacation on the DE coast. Mama used to go crabbing (string, chicken necks, a net) off a pier that jutted into the bay behind the barrier island.

Fresh blue crabs by the dozen. I hated the scrabble they made when the kettle got hot. Dad used big-ass surf clams as baking dishes for his Crab Imperial recipe. There are no more big-ass surf clamshells to be found.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 26, 2019)

22 for me also. Seems to be a common number.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 26, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


14. I need to look up some of the stuff I've never heard of. Burgoo? Congealed salad? Chocolate gravy?

Edit:15 had congealed salad just never heard it called that.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 26, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's Heather Heyer. The woman who was run over by a white supremacist in Charlottesville in 2017


.....then why is she almost naked? i recall the incident, but i don't recall her being almost naked....
(i picked that picture by searching for "unattractive injured women"....had no idea that was who that was)


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2019)

curious old fart said:


> You would starve in the south....and miss out on some good food.


It's not that I wouldn't eat it its that what's available where I live isn't very good. If I'm served good food I'll eat it


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 26, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


...36...i hate souse, oysters, and i don't know wtf burgoo is....maybe i've had it by another name
(looked up burgoo, i've had it, so....37)


----------



## raratt (Jul 26, 2019)

There was a place on Pass Rd in Biloxi that made shrimp po boys with bread made locally every morning. I swear they were 14" long and had to be wrapped to hold all the shrimp in, I'm freakin starving now.


----------



## ANC (Jul 26, 2019)

0, should I be worried?


----------



## ANC (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 27, 2019)

lokie said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey I pmed you last night about your whore mom but you never got back to me. Maybe you were too busy being a racist pos or a grumpy old gimp to respond?

Anyhoo please let me know about your whore mom


----------



## ANC (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 27, 2019)

5 . . .


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 27, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> 5 . . .


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 27, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 4370404


WTF???


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 27, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> WTF???


Pablo started a sock puppet account called pikachuriu and went to politics to be racist because he’s too much of a bitch to just admit he’s racist 

He declared how badly he was totally winning hours before I called out the sock puppet as him

I’ve hurt the poor thing pretty bad


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2019)

ANC said:


>


I liked your choice of picture  and that wedding dress was WOW!


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 28, 2019)

So is this.


----------



## ANC (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## stonedtrooper42 (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## Bareback (Jul 29, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


27


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 29, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


18


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 29, 2019)

Bareback said:


> 27


Probably easier to count the ones you haven't eaten.



Chunky Stool said:


>


4. Could be more, I don't know what half that stuff is. Isn't deviled eggs Italian?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 29, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Probably easier to count the ones you haven't eaten.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Could be more, I don't know what half that stuff is. Isn't deviled eggs Italian?



*Deviled egg*
Appetizer

Deviled eggs or devilled eggs, also known as stuffed eggs, Russian eggs, or dressed eggs, are hard-boiled eggs that have been shelled, cut in half, and filled with a paste made from the egg yolks mixed with other ingredients such as mayonnaise and mustard. T


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 30, 2019)

curious old fart said:


> *Deviled egg*
> Appetizer
> 
> Deviled eggs or devilled eggs, also known as stuffed eggs, Russian eggs, or dressed eggs, are hard-boiled eggs that have been shelled, cut in half, and filled with a paste made from the egg yolks mixed with other ingredients such as mayonnaise and mustard. T


I've probably eaten more than my weight in deviled eggs. In Italy they add prosciutto, parmesan, chives and green olives. It's like eating heaven.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Bareback (Jul 30, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


>


I think someone was a little hormonal....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 31, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I think someone was a little hormonal....


If I was that person I'd get a big box of stickers saying Hello my name is Tilly and stick them all over town.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 1, 2019)

I feel your pain little dude.


----------



## NinjaShamen (Aug 1, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I feel your pain little dude.


Taxation is theft!


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 2, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4372977
> 
> View attachment 4372978
> 
> View attachment 4372979


i get the joke, but why ketchup on waffles?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 2, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i get the joke, but why ketchup on waffles?


LOL I didn't notice that.


----------



## ANC (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 2, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> LOL I didn't notice that.



Here Ya go...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Aug 4, 2019)

Spoiler


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Dougnsalem (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Aug 5, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


Gotta look classy for the judge.

That shits not stolen. Its getting returned in 3-6 months


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 5, 2019)

We are going to sit here until all of you settle down! 
I don't care how long it takes...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 6, 2019)

@curious2garden


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 7, 2019)

McDonald's Japan has a little controversy going on over some cups

This one is going for the mcMUFFin
       

SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Aug 7, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> McDonald's Japan has a little controversy going on over some cups
> 
> This one is going for the mcMUFFin
> View attachment 4375799 View attachment 4375800 View attachment 4375802 View attachment 4375803 View attachment 4375804 View attachment 4375808 View attachment 4375810
> ...


This commercial shows the intent of this cup design.






The designers over at McDonald’s HQ seemed to think the launch of the McFizz was an excellent opportunity to pay homage to the romantic potential of long summer evenings.

They did not take into consideration the deviant mind.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 7, 2019)

lokie said:


> This commercial shows the intent of this cup design.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think they should rename the drinks from Mcfizz to McJizz. 

SH420


----------



## blake9999 (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 8, 2019)

"This isn't even my vagina, officer."


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 8, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4376265


I was at the DMV awhile back and the child at the counter was asked to sign her driver's license. She gasped, "IN CURSIVE?" She ended up printing.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 8, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I was at the DMV awhile back and the child at the counter was asked to sign her driver's license. She gasped, "IN CURSIVE?" She ended up printing.


I'm terrible at cursive and have to stop and think about each and every letter. It doesn't flow naturally. You would think by the time you're old enough to drive you would have a styled signature.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 8, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm terrible at cursive and have to stop and think about each and every letter. It doesn't flow naturally. You would think by the time you're old enough to drive you would have a styled signature.


Opposite for me, printing requires too much stop and go. Kinda like driving in a major metro at rush hour


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Opposite for me, printing requires too much stop and go. Kinda like driving in a major metro at rush hour


Oh please teach me how to drive in a major metro rush hour in cursive, Sensei.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 8, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Opposite for me, printing requires too much stop and go. Kinda like driving in a major metro at rush hour


Same here, printing is painful. I have a computer/printer team for that.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 8, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Oh please teach me how to drive in a major metro rush hour in cursive, Sensei.


I can't, which is why I avoid it


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I can't, which is why I avoid it


I have had to restrict myself to the singularly unsatisfying activity (when in the bad traffic) of speaking in cursive.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 8, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I have had to restrict myself to the singularly unsatisfying activity (when in the bad traffic) of speaking in cursive.


I use sign language


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 8, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I use sign language


I have a genetic pre-disposition in using signs


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 8, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I have a genetic pre-disposition in using signs


Both hands (arms)?


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 8, 2019)

Yup, ambidextrous contempt


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 8, 2019)

SH420


----------



## ANC (Aug 8, 2019)

Yeah I pretty much refused to take part in any handwriting when I got a C- despite my best efforts in 1st grade.
I told the teacher that's it, I'm no longer doing it. She complained to my mom, who told her if I said I wasn't going to do something, she'd better spend her energy on something else, cause I was not gonna do it.

I've always had a major insubordinate streak to me. I can see my daughter has it too.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 8, 2019)

ANC said:


> Yeah I pretty much refused to take part in any handwriting when I got a C- despite my best efforts in 1st grade.
> I told the teacher that's it, I'm no longer doing it. She complained to my mom, who told her if I said I wasn't going to do something, she'd better spend her energy on something else, cause I was not gonna do it.
> 
> I've always had a major insubordinate streak to me. I can see my daughter has it too.


Sounds like my handwriting. Unfortunately for them I was a perverse fuck and took joy in the fact not a single soul but me could read my handwriting.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 8, 2019)

#LoyaltyBonus


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> #LoyaltyBonus


Every phone company


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 9, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> #LoyaltyBonus


that sounds like DirectTV addendum .......


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 9, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Every phone company


Water, gas, electric, trash, cable et cetera ....


----------



## lokie (Aug 9, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Water, gas, electric, trash, cable et cetera ....


The water co hosed us for 4 months.

When the bill went up we checked our end and there was no reason that our bill should have been higher than expected.
When we complained they said that the meter had been changed so it was new and recently tested.
I told them I did not believe them and wanted to have my own tech test it. 

It got pretty intense. I refrained from giving them the royal cussing they so richly deserved so the 
convo went on for longer than they probably expected. 

The only solution they would offer was they would test it again and if it was faulty they would fix it at no charge but if
it tested good then I would be responsible for the test bill.

The next months bill was back to what was expected to be normal and no further contact was made.

This same type of issue has happened to 2 of my family members and several of our friends too. All of these occurrences
have happened randomly over the the entire valley.

I am only left to believe that somehow they systematically have screwed a large portion of the public.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 9, 2019)

lokie said:


> The water co hosed us for 4 months.
> 
> When the bill went up we checked our end and there was no reason that our bill should have been higher than expected.
> When we complained they said that the meter had been changed so it was new and recently tested.
> ...


talk about screwing people.....

we had that when the shop was in town. The local water company put a new fee on the water bill...aka water run off fee....we started researching....the mf's are charging you for rain water running off you house and or buisness that goes in the sewer....and the charge is more for buisnesses than it is for the public....basically they're screwing people of rain water coming off your roof....when we moved....water bill went down to what it should be...$40 instead of $300...


----------



## Bareback (Aug 9, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> talk about screwing people.....
> 
> we had that when the shop was in town. The local water company put a new fee on the water bill...aka water run off fee....we started researching....the mf's are charging you for rain water running off you house and or buisness that goes in the sewer....and the charge is more for buisnesses than it is for the public....basically they're screwing people of rain water coming off your roof....when we moved....water bill went down to what it should be...$40 instead of $300...


How the fuck can they charge you for rain... how can that be metered.... dude I used to do waste water treatment plants and storm water is a major cause of sewage spills, but that totally blows my mind. Holy shit I can't believe they haven't had a class action filed on them for that....

Hey man I might have missed it, but how's your situation with your family working out... well I hope.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 9, 2019)

Bareback said:


> How the fuck can they charge you for rain... how can that be metered.... dude I used to do waste water treatment plants and storm water is a major cause of sewage spills, but that totally blows my mind. Holy shit I can't believe they haven't had a class action filed on them for that....
> 
> Hey man I might have missed it, but how's your situation with your family working out... well I hope.


most people in the city don't know.....in fact we started telling people about that, all the shops around the area. Next thing we know the taxes of the shop doubled, the shop moved not to long after...guess they didn't want us telling people....lol....we still do...before i was lets say let go...we were telling people about...we've even told them to write the board members, and the local gove people to get it off......we've heard through the wires that people are wiseing up....we know a few people on that side of town....they pay the water bill, just not that fee....more and more people are starting to wise up too....which is cool...

moral of the story, watch you water bill and electric bill...there will be something on there like a new fee or something....most people don't know till you question it...


----------



## lokie (Aug 9, 2019)

Bareback said:


> How the fuck can they charge you for rain... how can that be metered.... dude I used to do waste water treatment plants and storm water is a major cause of sewage spills, but that totally blows my mind. Holy shit I can't believe they haven't had a class action filed on them for that....
> 
> Hey man I might have missed it, but how's your situation with your family working out... well I hope.


We get a "rain tax" too. $125 a year.

I don't agree with it but there is little to do to combat it.
It is only a justification to take more than they already squeeze from us.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 9, 2019)

I don't get it.

Here, you have sanitary sewers that go to a water treatment plant and storm sewers that just run off.

You're not allowed to have rain spouts going into the sanitary sewer and they do dye tests to make sure that's not happening.

My buddy got hammered for 8K in sewer line work because his township detected that water was getting into the sanitary sewer. Not his fault, 1960's construction with terra cotta pipe that broke up.

Definitely would suck but they want zero rain in sanitary sewers around here. Zero tolerance.

And sewage is metered from water usage.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 9, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> most people in the city don't know.....in fact we started telling people about that, all the shops around the area. Next thing we know the taxes of the shop doubled, the shop moved not to long after...guess they didn't want us telling people....lol....we still do...before i was lets say let go...we were telling people about...we've even told them to write the board members, and the local gove people to get it off......we've heard through the wires that people are wiseing up....we know a few people on that side of town....they pay the water bill, just not that fee....more and more people are starting to wise up too....which is cool...
> 
> moral of the story, watch you water bill and electric bill...there will be something on there like a new fee or something....most people don't know till you question it...


I live out in the country and I have a sceptic tank, a couple of years ago our area formed a water authority and the bill doubled. The authority buys the water from the people we used to buy it from and then sells it to us...... I'm not sure why all this changed, but it did we get the same water and pay more than double for it. Before the change our bill was between 15-19$ and now it's 45-60$ .

But there's some dude in a new white dully service body truck towing a tiny back hoe around I see them every day and then I stick arm out and say something a cursory tune ..... I'm not sure if it's hepling....... but my area only had one causetion lights.and I spelled it wrong.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 10, 2019)

It's that time of year again...


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Aug 10, 2019)

lokie said:


> We get a "rain tax" too. $125 a year.
> 
> I don't agree with it but there is little to do to combat it.
> It is only a justification to take more than they already squeeze from us.
> ...


I feel your pain brother.


----------



## Dougnsalem (Aug 10, 2019)

Guess this 80's song....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 10, 2019)

Dougnsalem said:


> Guess that 80's song....
> 
> View attachment 4377496


Too easy. 
Cum on...


----------



## Dougnsalem (Aug 10, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Too easy.
> Cum on...


At first, I was thinking "Like a Virgin". Probably not.... Lol


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 11, 2019)

lokie said:


> We get a "rain tax" too. $125 a year.
> 
> I don't agree with it but there is little to do to combat it.
> It is only a justification to take more than they already squeeze from us.
> ...


We do not have a rain tax. We live in a desert therefore our legislators in their infinite wisdom did not plan for rain. Every time it rains my neighborhood looks likes this because NO STORM DRAINS.


----------



## Dougnsalem (Aug 11, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> We do not have a rain tax. We live in a desert therefore our legislators in their infinite wisdom did not plan for rain. Every time it rains my neighborhood looks likes this because NO STORM DRAINS.


Lmao.... Seriously though, are you ok?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 11, 2019)

Dougnsalem said:


> Lmao.... Seriously though, are you ok?


Never been better thanks, why?


----------



## Dougnsalem (Aug 11, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Never been better thanks, why?


Oh, that wasn't you falling in the water???

J/k... Reminds me of the thundershowers in TN. There was one parking lot that guys would go swim in each afternoon. Crazy.


----------



## ANC (Aug 11, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Never been better


Now that's a bold statement.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 11, 2019)

ANC said:


> Now that's a bold statement.


There are moments in a literal world where nothing but hyperbole will do.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## curious old fart (Aug 12, 2019)

A guy walked into a crowded bar waving an unholstered pistol and yelled, "I have a 45 caliber colt 1911 with a 7 round magazine plus one in the chamber and I want to know who's been sleeping with my wife."

A voice from the back of the room called out

"You need more ammo."


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 12, 2019)

Dougnsalem said:


> Guess this 80's song....
> 
> View attachment 4377496


Ah Got to be good rookin cuz its so hard to see..come together..right now....over me 
(1969)


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Aug 13, 2019)

Guilty.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 14, 2019)

I probably shouldn't laugh, but I'm gonna.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 14, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I probably shouldn't laugh, but I'm gonna.


poor little guy, that will teach him.......

i still laughed too....


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2019)

คุณไม่พอใจเลย said:


> View attachment 4379332


Interesting name "You are not satisfied." Two posts in introduction, third post here and fourth in politics. 

Welcome New Member, post often and praise Rolli.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2019)

LOL I actually read fairly fast and your profile is fairly short. So what are you growing?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2019)

So what are you growing?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2019)

I graciously welcome you to RIU, show some interest in you and you become paranoid and fall apart! You may wish to consider smoking more indicas.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 14, 2019)

LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2019)

คุณไม่พอใจเลย said:


> Why do you have comments from other forum members in your signature?


What are you growing, welcome new member?


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2019)

คุณไม่พอใจเลย said:


> Lol. Loyal dogs always follow their masters. If only she had your wagging tail in her real life, then maybe she'd have something to do besides stalking me. Rest assured, your white knighting for her isn't about to end anytime soon, is it?


Your game is old, welcome new member.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2019)

So what ARE you growing, other than frustrated?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 14, 2019)

LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2019)

คุณไม่พอใจเลย said:


> "My name is Cannabineer and I like-react all of Curious2Garden's comments. And one day we're gonna meet up and have a romantic dinner date."
> 
> Lolololololololololol


Considering the contempt you show for researching other members, how do you know that curious2garden is female? Something is not lining up here.

It's pathetic that you must sock up to state how you really feel.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 14, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Considering the contempt you show for researching other members, how do you know that curious2garden is female? Something is not lining up here.
> 
> It's pathetic that you must sock up to state how you really feel.


Now do pikachu!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 14, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4379195


Disco Dump!


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 14, 2019)

Oh god, not another sock... 
They have invaded.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 15, 2019)

interesting sockasurus we have here........and everything else is deleted....hmmm


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> interesting sockasurus we have here........and everything else is deleted....hmmm


The thing I find the funniest is they break the rules, then bitch they had to put out the effort to create another sock. When their gambit is to get you to break the rules so they can report you, pretty hypocritical.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 15, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> The thing I find the funniest is they break the rules, then bitch they had to put out the effort to create another sock. When their gambit is to get you to break the rules so they can report you, pretty hypocritical.


i have to agree with that statement there, course if you look at the convo as it were, you'll notice another name involved which sparks the internal light bulb of sorts. And it's real funny when the person changes his name from and india lettering in the name, to a more english setting as it were and is now.......this person has also deleted from when he said hello, to the new profile post, and also the political post area as well.....hmmmm


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 15, 2019)

and the sockazsaurus is back


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> and the sockazsaurus is back
> View attachment 4379767


Feel free to hit report. I'm just putting them on ignore.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 15, 2019)

Can't Stop Me said:


> My gambit? I posted a funny meme in a forum that is specifically for funny pics. YOU'RE the one that came up to me, saying passive aggressive things about how I was new and I had already posted in politics and in this forum. YOU'RE the one that immediately used google translate to see what my name meant in English. YOU'RE the one that took it upon yourself to check and see where and when I had posted. YOU'RE the one that called me out in front of the group and then feigned ignorance when questioned about your motives.
> 
> You got upset and ran away when I called you out for being petty and not having a life.
> 
> ...


"feigned ignorance"?
"got upset and ran away"? 

Annie and I have "had words" (understatement), but what you are saying is bullshit. 
Clearly, we are not talking about the same person. 

And the bear? 
Love him or not, he's pretty consistent. 

Unlike certain sock puppets who haven't been banned for unknown reasons... 


@rollitup, wassup? 
Slackin' bro...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> "feigned ignorance"?
> "got upset and ran away"?
> 
> Annie and I have "had words" (understatement), but what you are saying is bullshit.
> ...


Thanks CS we have gone our rounds LOL, but it was never vitriolic and ad hominem. That's why I have stayed away from politics my entire life. People lose their minds over it.

I don't think Rolli's slacking but it's a huge site and he only knows if people hit report.

PS One last thing on this, it's sad the sock doesn't have the grace to at least pass on condolences for the loss of your dog, since they have owned and loved dogs of their own.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 15, 2019)

reported

and i only have one thing for the sockazarus and it is, wait for it..........

 

friendly picture of his girlfriend...... oh and also

 

since i'm on the giving side......


----------



## lokie (Aug 15, 2019)

Can't Stop Me said:


> Yeah, she gave me the third degree and then she acted like she knew nothing about what I was referring to. That's called feigning ignorance. We're definitely talking about the same person.
> 
> The bear? The duck? Doesn't matter, he's still a cuck; going around liking all of "Annie's" comments and white knighting for her. Then, when things go south and he gets embarrassed because I was making fun of him, he went and reported my account, getting me banned. He also made sure that he copied one of my quotes so that he could paste it and respond to it, thus giving him the last word. Yeah, he's definitely consistent... consistently a bitch.
> 
> ...


Asshole, yep an Asshole.

Someone shows interest in your character and you repay them with this asinine display.

You do have an interesting way of interpreting reality.

It is apparent that you are clueless and will remain ignorant because you are too blind to see.





It's your hole, keep digging.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 15, 2019)

Unstoppable Knee Grow said:


> So what would possess you to start harassing somebody for posting the meme Hpossess somebody to start haranguing the other forum members? Why are you the way you are?


Jesus H. Christ; another sock.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## Dougnsalem (Aug 15, 2019)

Unstoppable Knee Grow said:


> @lokie how could you have quoted me at 3:59 pm when my account was disabled at or before 3:43 pm ??????





Can't Stop Me said:


> Because they aren't an idiot.





คุณไม่พอใจเลย said:


> Some of us are though...


Edit: OH, SHIT! Now I'm a Mod too!!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Aug 16, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4380132
> View attachment 4380131


At first glance I thought you posted a chastity belt


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 16, 2019)

NinjaShamen said:


> At first glance I thought you posted a chastity belt


Prettiest chastity belt ever.


----------



## lokie (Aug 16, 2019)

wtf


----------



## raratt (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Aug 16, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Prettiest chastity belt ever.


There are aesthetically pleasing options


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 16, 2019)

NinjaShamen said:


> View attachment 4380274


Looks like the face of a star wars robot.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 16, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Looks like the face of a star wars robot.





NinjaShamen said:


> There are aesthetically pleasing options View attachment 4380272 View attachment 4380273 View attachment 4380274


Lol is it still a chastity belt when it has beads?



Chunky Stool said:


> Looks like the face of a star wars robot.


Queef muffler


----------



## lokie (Aug 16, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol is it still a chastity belt when it has beads?
> 
> 
> 
> Queef muffler


Not sure about the muffle part.


----------



## NinjaShamen (Aug 16, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol is it still a chastity belt when it has beads?
> 
> 
> 
> Queef muffler


Beads and a thong modern adaptations of the original. Instead of spikes to keep things out, we'll just stuff something in there so nothing else gets in...

And I believe the flat metal pressed tight would cause a squeak from a queef.. Making it a queef squeaker


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 16, 2019)

lokie said:


> Not sure about the muffle part.


Where'd you find this video of my ex?


----------



## herbose (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Dougnsalem (Aug 16, 2019)

lokie said:


> Not sure about the muffle part.





FresnoFarmer said:


> Where'd you find this video of my ex?


What??? That cheating BITCH!!!


----------



## herbose (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## herbose (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## herbose (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## carlsbarn (Aug 17, 2019)

Whelp, I been feeling like a summertime deep south landscapers underwear for a good bit of time so being a sock would be a step up. Can I be a sock too?

Thanks for the funnies. Here's my contribution:

Why did the croissants take the donuts and bagels to Disneyland?

They thought it'd be fun for the hole family. 



That's my post for the year. I'll go back to lurking.


----------



## herbose (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## blake9999 (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## herbose (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## herbose (Aug 17, 2019)

Six fingers....


----------



## herbose (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## herbose (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 17, 2019)

So bad I had to share...


----------



## lokie (Aug 18, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> So bad I had to share...


----------



## Potmetal (Aug 18, 2019)

lokie said:


> Not sure about the muffle part.


Ok, you've chased me outta the shadows on this one. I can't quit laughing. Well done, my friend. Well fucking done indeed


----------



## raratt (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## herbose (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## herbose (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## herbose (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## herbose (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## herbose (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## herbose (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 18, 2019)

My attempt at a sand castle that turned into a sand turtle that turned into a sand fish partner for the sand turtle lol 

 

 
Hey it’s exercise


----------



## PhatNuggz (Aug 19, 2019)

lokie said:


> Not sure about the muffle part.


set up surveillance cameras. somebody's gonna f it


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## Dougnsalem (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## herbose (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 19, 2019)

PhatNuggz said:


> set up surveillance cameras. somebody's gonna f it


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## herbose (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 19, 2019)

A funny idiot, louder than your girlfriend last night bahaha


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 19, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4381944
> 
> View attachment 4381945


Donald Duck and Donald Cuck?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## GBAUTO (Aug 20, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4382459


WooHoo!!!
Equine photobomb...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 21, 2019)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=707978482973989


----------



## raratt (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 21, 2019)

Respect my authoritah!


----------



## lokie (Aug 21, 2019)

really?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 22, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


ramen


----------



## herbose (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## herbose (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## herbose (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Aug 22, 2019)

Toddler vs. Turkish ice cream man


----------



## herbose (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## herbose (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## It's not oregano (Aug 22, 2019)

Saw a thread on The Chive last night about smoking weed and these were relatable.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## Kcbscrogger (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## herbose (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## herbose (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Aug 24, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4384579


Stockton they just shoot yur ass.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 24, 2019)

raratt said:


> Stockton they just shoot yur ass.


Same here. I was at a party once and saw some chick next to me get smacked with a railroad spike. The whole party jumped the guy on his way out the door lol. I stopped partying after it landed me in jail facing 56 to life. I'd rather not, thank you lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2019)

raratt said:


> Stockton they just shoot yur ass.





FresnoFarmer said:


> Same here. I was at a party once and saw some chick next to me get smacked with a railroad spike. The whole party jumped the guy on his way out the door lol. I stopped partying after it landed me in jail facing 56 to life. I'd rather not, thank you lol.


LA County trauma they come into the OR to finish the job


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 25, 2019)

This cracked me up!
Might be the marijuanas...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 25, 2019)

Main course & dessert at some restaurants... 





(I'm on a roll... )


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 26, 2019)

Safety first!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 27, 2019)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10210031218656225


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## GBAUTO (Aug 27, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4385822


I've got a whole crew of these f'ers around here. Stoner Bambi's be crazy...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Aug 27, 2019)

Dinner?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 27, 2019)

raratt said:


>


Creamed?

Yeah, "creamed" by a motor vehicle...


----------



## GBAUTO (Aug 27, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Creamed?
> 
> Yeah, "creamed" by a motor vehicle...


That's a specialty in my neck of the woods.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 27, 2019)

raratt said:


> Dinner?


That can has seen better days!


----------



## raratt (Aug 27, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> That can has seen better days!


It's a classic?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 27, 2019)

raratt said:


> Dinner?


I've had possum stew, fresh made, and it was totally nasty


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 27, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I've had possum stew, fresh made, and it was totally nasty


Yep, me too. 
Really greasy with a "special" aftertaste...


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 27, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yep, me too.
> Really greasy with a "special" aftertaste...


yep and nothing cuts that taste, gotta ride it out


----------



## raratt (Aug 27, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> yep and nothing cuts that taste, gotta ride it out


Guess I didn't miss anything.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 27, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> yep and nothing cuts that taste, gotta ride it out


You are what you eat, and sometimes I don't wanna know...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 28, 2019)

WTF is "coon fat gravy"


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 28, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> WTF is "coon fat gravy"


 

SH420


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 28, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4386251
> 
> View attachment 4386252


Actually it was our parent's generation with carpet on wood floors so we sort of dodged that bullet.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 28, 2019)

My precious...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 29, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Actually it was our parent's generation with carpet on wood floors so we sort of dodged that bullet.


When I ripped up the carpet in our spare bedroom I found intricate wood tiles covering the closet floor. Looked like a salad bowl had been flattened out. I kinda wish the previous owners left it on the entire floor.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Dougnsalem (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Aug 29, 2019)

Dougnsalem said:


> View attachment 4386852


----------



## Dougnsalem (Aug 29, 2019)

lokie said:


>


Lol. The thing should have said who _can't _read this around here....

~crickets~


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 29, 2019)

ok that hurt my eyes.......but yeah i can read it.....ugh......my eyes, my eyes...


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 29, 2019)

Damnit Carl....


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Damnit Carl....
> View attachment 4387020


@420God NO!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 30, 2019)

Dougnsalem said:


> View attachment 4386852


Are you high?


----------



## PhatNuggz (Aug 30, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4386251
> 
> View attachment 4386252


Alas, the sacrifice doesn't C/P can you make it smaller so I can take a cell phone pic?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 30, 2019)

PhatNuggz said:


> Alas, the sacrifice doesn't C/P can you make it smaller so I can take a cell phone pic?


sure here you go.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Aug 31, 2019)

Pics from somebody's vacation.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## PhatNuggz (Sep 1, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> sure here you go.



alas attachments on this site do not open for me


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Sep 1, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


@420God


----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 1, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4387906


lol Purple Hays


----------



## lokie (Sep 2, 2019)

Spoiler


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 3, 2019)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2317056478611568


----------



## TwistItUp (Sep 3, 2019)

How would you even eat that thing? Jack in the box now has a four patty chicken sandwich.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## TwistItUp (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 3, 2019)

Not a pic, but hilarious. Poor dog.



Tulare Sheriff K9 shot during chase by undercover detective mistaken for suspect
LOCAL NEWS
The K9 confused the plainclothes detective with the suspect, the Sheriff's Office said

by: Troy Pope

Posted: Sep 3, 2019 / 02:53 PM PDT / Updated: Sep 3, 2019 / 02:53 PM PDT

TULARE, California (KSEE/KGPE) – A Sheriff’s K9 was shot during a chase by an undercover detective who was mistaken by the K9 as the suspect on Tuesday, the Tulare County Sheriff’s Office said.

Just before 11:30 a.m., members of the Tulare County Sheriff’s Office CATTCH Unit were conducting surveillance of a wanted carjacking and robbery suspect — who also had a felony warrant for possession of a firearm and misdemeanor resisting arrest warrant, the Sheriff’s Office said.

During the surveillance, detectives stopped a car near Inyo Avenue and West Street.

The carjacking and robbery suspect, Ricardo Aguirre, was the rear passenger in that car.

During that traffic stop, Aguirre jumped out and ran east on Inyo Avenue, the Sheriff’s Office said. Detectives ran after him.

A Sheriff’s Office K9 unit arrived at the scene, and the K9 was sent to chase after the suspect.

During the chase, an undercover Sheriff’s detective in plainclothes crossed paths with the K9, who confused him with the suspect, the Sheriff’s Office said.

The K9 latched onto the detective’s tactical vest.

Unable to get the K9 off of him, the undercover detective fired one round into the K9’s neck, the Sheriff’s Office said.

The K9 was taken to a local vet where he went into surgery and is expected to survive.

The detective was not seriously hurt.

Aguirre was caught in the same lot as the incident with the K9 and was arrested.

Tulare County Sheriff Mike Boudreaux asked the Tulare Police Department to investigate the incident.

No other information was immediately available.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 3, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> No other information was immediately available.


The Dog knows whats up.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 3, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> The Dog knows whats up.


He'll never tell, he's not a rat..
Well, unless he's a rat terrier 

SH420


----------



## ANC (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 4, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Considering where his belt line is, “jeez dude, holster that thing” is ambiguous.


BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4389522


Thanks for my lol of the day!


----------



## ANC (Sep 4, 2019)

He keeps it lubed with ass crack oil.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 4, 2019)

ANC said:


> He keeps it lubed with ass crack oil.


Makes for a supple buttstock


----------



## raratt (Sep 4, 2019)

@Aeroknow


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 4, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4389521


That's a reference point to how much over the limit I am


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 4, 2019)

curious old fart said:


> That's a reference point to how much over the limit I am


haha......


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Mrsmysunnyboy (Sep 4, 2019)

@cannabineer .
On this day
My phone died
Got locked out
From email
Not Gisel
Not Dutarque
I must use
Her email
On this day
  

^^^^^^^
She's always good for a laugh


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 4, 2019)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 4389627


here is mine.....

before:
 
after:


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 4, 2019)

Mrsmysunnyboy said:


> @cannabineer .
> On this day
> My phone died
> Got locked out
> ...


I’ll keep an eye out


----------



## lokie (Sep 4, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I’ll keep an eye out


----------



## shimbob (Sep 4, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4389521


By the rules of significant digits, "70" to me could mean 71, 72, ..., 79.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 4, 2019)

ANC said:


> He keeps it lubed with ass crack oil.


Ass crack oil?
I thought it was cheese...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 4, 2019)

lokie said:


>


Is the guy with the eyeball/top hat thing one of the Residents?

~edit~ Yes!
http://nightflight.com/keep-an-eye-out-for-one-of-the-residentss-missing-eyeballs-its-the-blue-one/


----------



## ANC (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 5, 2019)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1072045596518218


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 5, 2019)

I’m sorry if this is or resembles anyone. I’m not laughing at YOU. You just made me laugh with your sunshininess.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 6, 2019)

I wonder if foreigners can join the Israeli army.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 6, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wonder if foreigners can join the Israeli army.


LMAO! Never knew Canadians were so cheeky


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 6, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> LMAO! Never knew Canadians were so cheeky


classy with a touch of trashy.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 6, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> classy with a touch of trashy.


Can't fault you, my mind went there as well lol


----------



## raratt (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Sep 6, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4390532


Turn that in to auto or boat insurance?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 6, 2019)

lokie said:


> Turn that in to auto or boat insurance?
> 
> View attachment 4390552


my thought are...what you actually say to the insurance person first....


----------



## srh88 (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## blake9999 (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Dougnsalem (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 9, 2019)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4390616 View attachment 4390617


I think thats Pete Davidson from SNL!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2019)

Hydrotech364 said:


> I think thats Pete Davidson from SNL!


I'd really like to know how tf he got Ariana Grande and Kate Beckinsale... He must have a dick like a Pringles can.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 9, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Yoda bobble head butt plug???

Is this still available?

Asking for a friend...


----------



## raratt (Sep 9, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yoda bobble head butt plug???
> 
> Is this still available?
> 
> Asking for a friend...


I was going to ask how it bobble's, but I thought better of it.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 9, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


>


8:14 that went left quick LMAO


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yoda bobble head butt plug???
> 
> Is this still available?
> 
> Asking for a friend...


lol the force is strong in this one. It just looks like a normal plug with a head from a yoda figure attached. A fun Sunday craft project you can do with the kids.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 10, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol the force is strong in this one. It just looks like a normal plug with a head from a yoda figure attached. A fun Sunday craft project you can do with the kids.


My my my how times have changed, to use the phrase " looks like a normal plug " lol. 

P.S. kids love crafts.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 10, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yoda bobble head butt plug???
> 
> Is this still available?
> 
> Asking for a friend...


"force the use, Luke"


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2019)

Bareback said:


> My my my how times have changed, to use the phrase " looks like a normal plug " lol.
> 
> P.S. kids love crafts.


We live in wonderful times. I meant normal in that it doesn't have a furry tail or fidget spinner on the end.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=443615496497750


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## Bareback (Sep 10, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> We live in wonderful times. I meant normal in that it doesn't have a furry tail or fidget spinner on the end.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The fidget spinner looks like fun but deep down I know it would be distracting, the furry tail would be messy although it could be fun to try and do art with ( actually this idea is workable ) but I would think one with multiple large feathers would be the ticket.


----------



## raratt (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Sep 10, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> We live in wonderful times. I meant normal in that it doesn't have a furry tail or fidget spinner on the end.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that one from your personal collection?


----------



## NinjaShamen (Sep 10, 2019)

Bareback said:


> The fidget spinner looks like fun but deep down I know it would be distracting, the furry tail would be messy although it could be fun to try and do art with ( actually this idea is workable ) but I would think one with multiple large feathers would be the ticket.


Talk about distracting

This will help you concentrate


Didn't see any feathers, but stop and smell the flowers
 

Don't forget to decorate for Halloween


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2019)

Bareback said:


> The fidget spinner looks like fun but *deep down* I know it would be distracting, the furry tail would be messy although it could be fun to try and do art with ( actually this idea is workable ) but I would think one with multiple large feathers would be the ticket.


Well you just made this a whole lot more fun and intriguing. I'm confused on how this would be messy though. 






No @NinjaShamen this isn't from my personal collection either


----------



## lokie (Sep 10, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Well you just made this a whole lot more fun and intriguing. I'm confused on how this would be messy though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see your tail, and raise you a pair of ears.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2019)

lokie said:


> I see your tail, and raise you a pair of ears.


Lol floppy saggy ears. That got to be for a guy during dom play


----------



## lokie (Sep 10, 2019)

I hate for a gif not to work. editing post is not working for me atm.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## Bareback (Sep 10, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Well you just made this a whole lot more fun and intriguing. I'm confused on how this would be messy though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it looks like a wick, a messy chocolate colored wick.


I apologise if you're eating dinner when you read this..... I would hate to spoil your appetite.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 10, 2019)

I hear Angels <3


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 10, 2019)

...said the furry butt plug.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 11, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Well it looks like a wick, a messy chocolate colored wick.
> 
> 
> I apologise if you're eating dinner when you read this..... I would hate to spoil your appetite.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Sep 11, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4392974


As a kid my parents would let me play with mercury from the broken thermometers (yeah more than one). They didn't catch on I was breaking them so I could play with the mercury LOL.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 11, 2019)

Wurd!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 12, 2019)

Not if you have dog allergies


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 12, 2019)

Noooo Fred....


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 12, 2019)

ANC said:


> Not if you have dog allergies


----------



## ANC (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 12, 2019)

How to suicide on safari


----------



## ANC (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 12, 2019)

ANC said:


>



It's all fun and games til someone loses an Arm!


----------



## ANC (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 12, 2019)

ANC said:


>


That reminds me of the polarized sunglasses they sold at the beach in the early 70s. They had a card attached with a small circle of the gray polarizing material to show off how the glasses worked. I’d spend an unreasonably long time stacking and rotating those cards. Good memories.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Sep 12, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> That reminds me of the polarized sunglasses they sold at the beach in the early 70s. They had a card attached with a small circle of the gray polarizing material to show off how the glasses worked. I’d spend an unreasonably long time stacking and rotating those cards. Good memories.


Or taking two pair of glasses and checking the polarization that way.


----------



## lokie (Sep 12, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


>


Who's behind those Foster Grants?


----------



## greg nr (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 13, 2019)

lol wimps




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=468410230605268


----------



## PhatNuggz (Sep 13, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Well you just made this a whole lot more fun and intriguing. I'm confused on how this would be messy though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems like it could be fun to insert and run around naked, especially in public on acid


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 13, 2019)

PhatNuggz said:


> Seems like it could be fun to insert and run around naked, especially in public on acid


Yea, that could end messy.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 13, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol wimps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ironically it's the group of people that speak in tung's at tent revivals. Don't ask how I know. Ok you twisted my arm.... moonshine... I can't say anymore or I'll be ostracized.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 13, 2019)

PhatNuggz said:


> Seems like it could be fun to insert and run around naked, especially in public on acid


I'm buying if you're running  



Bareback said:


> Ironically it's the group of people that speak in tung's at tent revivals. Don't ask how I know. Ok you twisted my arm.... moonshine... I can't say anymore or I'll be ostracized.


That left me with more questions than answers.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 13, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Ironically it's the group of people that speak in tung's at tent revivals. Don't ask how I know. Ok you twisted my arm.... moonshine... I can't say anymore or I'll be ostracized.


Not if you share your moonshine.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 13, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Not if you share your moonshine.


Here's a little history.... I was born in a dry county, my grandmother on my dad's side made and sold moonshine, I guess it was small batches because I never seen the still are anything that went with it but I sure as hell seen her sell plenty of it, it was always flavored with apples or peaches or peppermint. And smooth very smooth...
She was a true Appalachian ginger, her hair was all the way down to her ankles and she took it down and bursted it out then but it back up every night, she was 92 ( I think ) when she passed and still living in a house with no plumbing. 
RIP grandma.

Anyway she made some really nice stuff I was I could have learned a little more about it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 13, 2019)

moonshine.....


----------



## ANC (Sep 14, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Here's a little history.... I was born in a dry county, my grandmother on my dad's side made and sold moonshine, I guess it was small batches because I never seen the still are anything that went with it but I sure as hell seen her sell plenty of it, it was always flavored with apples or peaches or peppermint. And smooth very smooth...
> She was a true Appalachian ginger, her hair was all the way down to her ankles and she took it down and bursted it out then but it back up every night, she was 92 ( I think ) when she passed and still living in a house with no plumbing.
> RIP grandma.
> 
> Anyway she made some really nice stuff I was I could have learned a little more about it.


That was a a different generation, 
My grandma made 94, she could make any 5 star cook cry, best food you ever had. And she did it all with a single burner plate.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Sep 14, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Here's a little history.... I was born in a dry county, my grandmother on my dad's side made and sold moonshine, I guess it was small batches because I never seen the still are anything that went with it but I sure as hell seen her sell plenty of it, it was always flavored with apples or peaches or peppermint. And smooth very smooth...
> She was a true Appalachian ginger, her hair was all the way down to her ankles and she took it down and bursted it out then but it back up every night, she was 92 ( I think ) when she passed and still living in a house with no plumbing.
> RIP grandma.
> 
> Anyway she made some really nice stuff I was I could have learned a little more about it.


Damn, any photos?

In the 60's Granny and my aunts would fuss around making Strega and a cherry liquor but they started out with 180° store bought grain alcohol.


----------



## ANC (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## greg nr (Sep 14, 2019)

radiant Rudy said:


> Damn, any photos?
> 
> In the 60's Granny and my aunts would fuss around making Strega and a cherry liquor but they started out with 180° store bought grain alcohol.


There are all kinds of liquors you can make if you start with grain alcohol (legally sold in RI btw). We've made Limoncello - all it takes is grain alcohol, lemon peels, simple sugar and time. We bring it down to about 40 proof, but it's up to the brewmaster. Yoyu can make similar extracts from several different types of fruits or flowers (including cannabis  ).


----------



## radiant Rudy (Sep 14, 2019)

greg nr said:


> There are all kinds of liquors you can make if you start with grain alcohol (legally sold in RI btw). We've made Limoncello - all it takes is grain alcohol, lemon peels, simple sugar and time. We bring it down to about 40 proof, but it's up to the brewmaster. Yoyu can make similar extracts from several different types of fruits or flowers (including cannabis  ).


ya so fascinating and many possibilities. That cherry stuff my aunts made they used pitted cherries from a tree that they thought was special and a lil sugar. I never tasted it just saw pics

My associate makes vermouth with herbs and botanicals he collects. I grew a massive angelica this year and might concoct something with the dried root.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 14, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Here's a little history.... I was born in a dry county, my grandmother on my dad's side made and sold moonshine, I guess it was small batches because I never seen the still are anything that went with it but I sure as hell seen her sell plenty of it, it was always flavored with apples or peaches or peppermint. And smooth very smooth...
> She was a true Appalachian ginger, her hair was all the way down to her ankles and she took it down and bursted it out then but it back up every night, she was 92 ( I think ) when she passed and still living in a house with no plumbing.
> RIP grandma.
> 
> Anyway she made some really nice stuff I was I could have learned a little more about it.


My rig, set up for refluxing EtOH in this pic


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 14, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> My rig, set up for refluxing EtOH in this picView attachment 4394333





Singlemalt said:


> You can come to my house little girl, I have grape soda and everclear





BarnBuster said:


> lol, remem, pin's fav was everclear and grape kool-aid


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 14, 2019)

LOL^^

I miss Hooka, she was so fun


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 14, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL^^
> 
> I miss Hooka, she was so fun


Same here.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## guycaballero (Sep 14, 2019)

radiant Rudy said:


> ya so fascinating and many possibilities. That cherry stuff my aunts made they used pitted cherries from a tree that they thought was special and a lil sugar. I never tasted it just saw pics
> 
> My associate makes vermouth with herbs and botanicals he collects. I grew a massive angelica this year and might concoct something with the dried root.


sorry to bud in, but isnt angelica poisonous the first year?


----------



## radiant Rudy (Sep 14, 2019)

guycaballero said:


> sorry to bud in, but isnt angelica poisonous the first year?


Its cool bud,

I havent heard of toxicity. If you have a citation please post.

This is Angelica archangelica, its in second year. It was in a large clay pot and it grew enormously 2nd year.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 14, 2019)

guycaballero said:


> sorry to bud in, but isnt angelica poisonous the first year?


Angelica archangelica is safe :https://www.gardenersworld.com/plants/angelica-archangelica/
But Angelica tree is not, very bad for dogs, etc https://www.aspca.org/pet-care/animal-poison-control/toxic-and-non-toxic-plants/angelica-tree

I had a golden retriever that was poisoned by the latter. fortunately she only got a small dose and puked


----------



## srh88 (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## Bareback (Sep 15, 2019)

radiant Rudy said:


> Damn, any photos?
> 
> In the 60's Granny and my aunts would fuss around making Strega and a cherry liquor but they started out with 180° store bought grain alcohol.


I don't have any pics from my dad's side of the family, not a single one. 


Singlemalt said:


> My rig, set up for refluxing EtOH in this picView attachment 4394333


Sweet... I don't have a clue what that means.... and that's why I haven't attempted to try it. I have made some muscadine wine thought and it will get the job done, however it's so sweet that you can drink too much before you know it and end up in a bad way.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 15, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I don't have any pics from my dad's side of the family, not a single one.
> 
> 
> Sweet... I don't have a clue what that means.... and that's why I haven't attempted to try it. I have made some muscadine wine thought and it will get the job done, however it's so sweet that you can drink too much before you know it and end up in a bad way.


LOL, refluxing is a process of incremental distillation in order to maximize the %EtOH(alcohol), by temperature and slight cooling the alcohol concentration increases at top of column before it goes out. So when refluxing for a period of time nothing is coming out, when sufficient time has past the temp is increased and cooling decreased and purer alcohol is allowed to exit. Basically I was making Everclear; the best one can get by just distillation is 95-96%.
edit: reflux is NOT how one makes bourbon or whiskey. That is Pot distilling because you want flavors from the mash to come along with the alcohol.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 15, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, refluxing is a process of incremental distillation in order to maximize the %EtOH(alcohol), by temperature and slight cooling the alcohol concentration increases at top of column before it goes out. So when refluxing for a period of time nothing is coming out, when sufficient time has past the temp is increased and cooling decreased and purer alcohol is allowed to exit. Basically I was making Everclear; the best one can get by just distillation is 95-96%.
> edit: reflux is NOT how one makes bourbon or whiskey. That is Pot distilling because you want flavors from the mash to come along with the alcohol.


Thank god I knew chemists!


----------



## raratt (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Sep 15, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, refluxing is a process of incremental distillation in order to maximize the %EtOH(alcohol), by temperature and slight cooling the alcohol concentration increases at top of column before it goes out. So when refluxing for a period of time nothing is coming out, when sufficient time has past the temp is increased and cooling decreased and purer alcohol is allowed to exit. Basically I was making Everclear; the best one can get by just distillation is 95-96%.
> edit: reflux is NOT how one makes bourbon or whiskey. That is Pot distilling because you want flavors from the mash to come along with the alcohol.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 15, 2019)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4394852


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2019)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10217458843682111


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 16, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10217458843682111
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool shoes


----------



## raratt (Sep 16, 2019)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Cool shoes


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 17, 2019)

ANC said:


>


meff


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 17, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> meff


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 18, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> really? i'm a heterosexual 53 year old man and i can quote most of it along with the movie...
> Whoo-hoo-hoo, look who knows so much. It just so happens that your friend here is only MOSTLY dead. There's a big difference between mostly dead and all dead. Mostly dead is slightly alive. With all dead, well, with all dead there's usually only one thing you can do. Go through his clothes and look for loose change.


Sony is talking about remaking the princess bride


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 18, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


yeah it's always a good idea to remove the kid first......don't want him/her screaming while in the wash....


----------



## ANC (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 18, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Loafing?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 18, 2019)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=761368844250508


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Smokesteve (Sep 18, 2019)

ANC said:


>


High Bread


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 18, 2019)

New Louie stand up! I almost hurt myself laughing, he's lost nothing (except about $35 million)...


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Sep 18, 2019)

@tyler.durden


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 19, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sony is talking about remaking the princess bride


GOD DAMN IT, are you fucking serious? doesn't hollywood have one single fucking original idea? i am so sick and fucking disgusted with them remaking every movie ever made....and god damn i'm about tired of the fucking comic book shit too....why do people keep going to the tired lame ass fucking unoriginal shit? i haven't gone to a theater in 5 years, with the exception of the last avengers movie, and my friends drug me to that, i wasn't planning on going. i refuse to pay hollywood for remakes and comic book rip offs....make something new, or i'll keep watching online for free


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 19, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> GOD DAMN IT, are you fucking serious? doesn't hollywood have one single fucking original idea? i am so sick and fucking disgusted with them remaking every movie ever made....and god damn i'm about tired of the fucking comic book shit too....why do people keep going to the tired lame ass fucking unoriginal shit? i haven't gone to a theater in 5 years, with the exception of the last avengers movie, and my friends drug me to that, i wasn't planning on going. i refuse to pay hollywood for remakes and comic book rip offs....make something new, or i'll keep watching online for free


It looks like they rolled back the idea after backlash on social media. 

https://www.ccn.com/sony-considers-remaking-the-princess-bride-as-internet-explodes-in-fury/

I would be okay with them going back and digitally remastering the princess bride, maybe add a touch of computer animation here and there. The rodents of unusual size are a little underwhelming by today's standards. I saw the joker recently and that was really good, otherwise I'm sick of all the superhero reboots and origin stories too.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 19, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> GOD DAMN IT, are you fucking serious? doesn't hollywood have one single fucking original idea? i am so sick and fucking disgusted with them remaking every movie ever made....and god damn i'm about tired of the fucking comic book shit too....why do people keep going to the tired lame ass fucking unoriginal shit? i haven't gone to a theater in 5 years, with the exception of the last avengers movie, and my friends drug me to that, i wasn't planning on going. i refuse to pay hollywood for remakes and comic book rip offs....make something new, or i'll keep watching online for free


Lol tell us how you really feel.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I*t looks like they rolled back the idea after backlash on social media. *
> 
> https://www.ccn.com/sony-considers-remaking-the-princess-bride-as-internet-explodes-in-fury/
> 
> I would be okay with them going back and digitally remastering the princess bride, maybe add a touch of computer animation here and there. The rodents of unusual size are a little underwhelming by today's standards. I saw the joker recently and that was really good, otherwise I'm sick of all the superhero reboots and origin stories too.





Roger A. Shrubber said:


> GOD DAMN IT, are you fucking serious? doesn't hollywood have one single fucking original idea? i am so sick and fucking disgusted with them remaking every movie ever made....and god damn i'm about tired of the fucking comic book shit too....why do people keep going to the tired lame ass fucking unoriginal shit? i haven't gone to a theater in 5 years, with the exception of the last avengers movie, and my friends drug me to that, i wasn't planning on going. i refuse to pay hollywood for remakes and comic book rip offs....make something new, or i'll keep watching online for free


They heard you Roger and welcome back.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


Mmmmmm garlic bologna


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 19, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4396652


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 22, 2019)

raratt said:


>


White people...


----------



## lokie (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## RBGene (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Sep 23, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Cruel? Err no, visual blight certainly, stupid, useless and worthless OBVIOUSLY


But please, I beg of you leave politics to the politards.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 23, 2019)

RBGene said:


> View attachment 4398933
> View attachment 4398935


30 messages in 7 years


----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 23, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> 30 messages in 7 years


Don't get me started lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 23, 2019)

The Gram Reaper said:


> Don't get me started lol.


----------



## raratt (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## ct26turbo (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 24, 2019)

:


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 24, 2019)

I hate when that happens!


----------



## Brother Tuck (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Coloradoclear (Sep 24, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Haaaaaaaaa


----------



## Venus55 (Sep 24, 2019)

Lololol


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 25, 2019)

Venus55 said:


> View attachment 4399495 Lololol


Resembles @doublejj greenhouse in 2011.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Venus55 (Sep 25, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Resembles @doublejj greenhouse in 2011.


x100 lol


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 26, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


i've found the best response to that is "ok, cool." then just ignore them....makes them sweat and glare at you....


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Kcbscrogger (Sep 26, 2019)

Don_Sequitor said:


> View attachment 4400088


It looks like that poor thing is in a blender!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 27, 2019)

ANC said:


>


mirrors, bitch...look into them....


----------



## NinjaShamen (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 27, 2019)

ANC said:


>





Roger A. Shrubber said:


> mirrors, bitch...look into them....


The sad thing is that she looks relatively young. 
Imagine what she will look like in her 50s...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 27, 2019)

@cannabineer


----------



## ANC (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 28, 2019)

The sad thing is, one third or more of you would still tap that.


----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 28, 2019)

ANC said:


> The sad thing is, one third or more of you would still tap that.


The westside lady?


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 28, 2019)

The Gram Reaper said:


> The westside lady?


Raise your standards, that was no lady!


----------



## Dougnsalem (Sep 28, 2019)

Man, you guys are gonna make me puke.... Lol


----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 28, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Raise your standards, that was no lady!


Shes more ghetto than cereal with powdered milk.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 28, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> The sad thing is that she looks relatively young.
> Imagine what she will look like in her 50s...


no....


----------



## Bareback (Sep 28, 2019)

ANC said:


> The sad thing is, one third or more of you would still tap that.


Yeah....dah.


----------



## ANC (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 28, 2019)

The Gram Reaper said:


> The westside lady?


Westside or backside? 
You decide...


----------



## Dougnsalem (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 29, 2019)

Game changer!


----------



## lokie (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Dougnsalem (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Sep 29, 2019)

Dougnsalem said:


> View attachment 4401738


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Dougnsalem (Sep 29, 2019)

Dougnsalem said:


>


I thought this would have a hell of a lot funnier, if it had said "Penis". Especially around this place..... Lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## GBAUTO (Sep 30, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4401941


I think that Taco is going to need some more pixie dust to get her off the ground.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 30, 2019)

GBAUTO said:


> I think that Taco is going to need some more pixie dust to get her off the ground.


i was thinking more of a hot sauce kinda thing..


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 1, 2019)

Well, shit. 

Every time I try to post a pic, I get a server error.

Kinda makes this thread obsolete...


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 1, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Well, shit.
> 
> Every time I try to post a pic, I get a server error.
> 
> Kinda makes this thread obsolete...


I haven't tried to post a pic


so I've got that going for me


----------



## NinjaShamen (Oct 1, 2019)

@sunny somebody broke rollitup


----------



## Dougnsalem (Oct 1, 2019)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I haven't tried to post a pic
> 
> 
> so I've got that going for me




Carl? Carl Spackler, is that you???

 j/k

Edit: 4.8M file uploaded, with no problems! SWEET!


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 1, 2019)

Dougnsalem said:


> View attachment 4402110
> 
> Carl? Carl Spackler, is that you???
> 
> ...


I know what movie that is, but I've never seen it


----------



## Dougnsalem (Oct 1, 2019)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I know what movie that is, but I've never seen it


Really??? It's gotta be in my all-time top ten. Pretty good, if you ever get time....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 2, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4402199


look how long her arm is...where was the other 2/3s of that arm when it was stuck down her pants?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 2, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> look how long her arm is...where was the other 2/3s of that arm when it was stuck down her pants?


Going deep Roger... going deep.


----------



## lokie (Oct 2, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Going deep Roger... going deep.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## ct26turbo (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## ct26turbo (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 2, 2019)

ct26turbo said:


> View attachment 4402439


bump stock.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Dougnsalem (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Bareback (Oct 3, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4402855
> View attachment 4402856
> View attachment 4402857


Do you have a link for those wipes, asking for a friend.... a good friend


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 3, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Do you have a link for those wipes, asking for a friend.... a good friend


Currently unavailable... reviews seem mixed. 






Amazon.com: SuperLoad Anal Wipes (144): Health & Personal Care


Buy SuperLoad Anal Wipes (144) on Amazon.com ✓ FREE SHIPPING on qualified orders



www.amazon.com


----------



## Bareback (Oct 3, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Currently unavailable... reviews seem mixed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok thanks I guess there on " back order "


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 3, 2019)

ANC said:


>


cat ass trophy


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 3, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Currently unavailable... reviews seem mixed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are available ...






Amazon.com: Shittens Disposable Mitten-shaped Wet Wipes, 20 Count: Health & Personal Care


Amazon.com: Shittens Disposable Mitten-shaped Wet Wipes, 20 Count: Health & Personal Care



www.amazon.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 3, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> These are available ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


buck a shit, wet wipes are cheaper.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 3, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> buck a shit, wet wipes are cheaper.


50 cents if you follow their suggestion and turn it inside out for a whole 'nother use. (!)


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 3, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> 50 cents if you follow their suggestion and turn it inside out for a whole 'nother use. (!)


lol


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Bareback (Oct 3, 2019)

Bbcchance said:


> View attachment 4403013


eBay has some listings for this product under the used heading.


----------



## lokie (Oct 3, 2019)

Oh balls.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 3, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Currently unavailable... reviews seem mixed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. They made me itch. I mean.....I heard they make people itchy.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 4, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4402945


the sweater that matches his hair is Sooo gangsta...


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 4, 2019)

I'm burying these with a leg sticking out and hiding one in a drum! Gonna really freak the Grandsons out this Halloween


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 4, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4403470


----------



## ANC (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2019)

^^ I knew a Pole once ...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Oct 4, 2019)

Hydrotech364 said:


> I'm burying these with a leg sticking out and hiding one in a drum! Gonna really freak the Grandsons out this Halloween View attachment 4403438


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 5, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4403656


85 cents? .....i dunno whether to run in fear, or buy them all....


----------



## Dougnsalem (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 5, 2019)

You've been warned. (11th commandment)


@tyler.durden


----------



## srh88 (Oct 5, 2019)

Kcbscrogger said:


> It looks like that poor thing is in a blender!


How else are you suppided to see its insides


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## RocketBoy (Oct 6, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4398985


this one literally had me lmao


----------



## RocketBoy (Oct 6, 2019)

ANC said:


>


I wouldn't actually mind living there.


----------



## Dougnsalem (Oct 6, 2019)

RocketBoy said:


> I wouldn't actually mind living there.


I've always thought the Drina house was pretty cool too....




You are being redirected...



I don't know why the site is saying a redirect above. New software I guess. Let's try this, so you can see the link; beforw you click it. Kinda cool story.....



You are being redirected...



Edit (AGAIN!). Yeah, that's no good. It is a good link with no spam. Not cool that you can't see it, before you click it though. I'm off to the bug thread.....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 6, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4404535


Why is it the first place my mind goes to is, how much does a jesus penis weigh? Oh man, I'm going to catholic hell for sure. Damn this site and all the penis that it has become! 

SH420


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 8, 2019)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=468093350453225


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 8, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=468093350453225


That little fucker has a beard and stash lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 8, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> That little fucker has a beard and stash lol


When I first saw the video I thought it was a little kid.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## greg nr (Oct 8, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=468093350453225


Some lessons are best learned hard and early.

Life...... It isn't fair, but it is predictable.


----------



## greg nr (Oct 8, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> When I first saw the video I thought it was a little kid.


It is a little kid. With a fake beard.....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## PokerJay83 (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 9, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> View attachment 4405743


I’m assuming you play poker?


----------



## RBGene (Oct 9, 2019)

*B*ig *F*oot, *B*ig *W*heel, *N*o* B*ig *D*eal*.*


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 11, 2019)

c


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## greg nr (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 12, 2019)

^^ I see happy people either way


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 13, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4407555


LOL


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 13, 2019)

Too soon?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## GBAUTO (Oct 13, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4407811


The answer to that question is 'Tonight"...


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 14, 2019)

Huhhuh!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 14, 2019)

fuggin made me laugh....


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Oct 14, 2019)

It aint working.

Dr. Gregory House rocks!


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## PokerJay83 (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 14, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> View attachment 4408114


I thought it was roll her in flour and go for the wet spot


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## neosapien (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 16, 2019)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1696135404050627






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2154911784812366


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 17, 2019)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153676351422744


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 17, 2019)

And I ran
I ran so far away


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 18, 2019)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4409817


The little cups in the garbage make me think this has been photoshopped.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 18, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> The little cups in the garbage make me think this has been photoshopped.


The cups? Not the 90 dollar price tag?


----------



## lokie (Oct 19, 2019)

If you were ever a kid or had one or lived with one there is always a bathroom story.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 19, 2019)

Did you know that 
if you mess with
the gilkickies in the toolbar
interesting effects can be 
invoked/conjured
adding completely spurious 
seriousness andor gravitas
to an otherwise
quite useless post?
Penis


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 20, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4409854



Looks like my ex wife... Jabba the Dyke...


----------



## Dougnsalem (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Dougnsalem (Oct 20, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4410366


L.M.A.O..... I may just make my 20 YO daughter roll with that....


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 20, 2019)

Dougnsalem said:


> L.M.A.O..... I may just make my 20 YO daughter roll with that....


It's cute


----------



## NinjaShamen (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 21, 2019)

lokie said:


> If you were ever a kid or had one or lived with one there is always a bathroom story.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's going to require some therapy.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Oct 21, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4411174


Be careful.. that kid is a black belt when it comes to parallel parking big wheels


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 23, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4411730
> View attachment 4411731
> View attachment 4411732


I tried to post this on facebook and it was auto-removed immediately. 
Then I got a message about suicide prevention and who I can call for help.
LOL


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 23, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I tried to post this on facebook and it was auto-removed immediately.
> Then I got a message about suicide prevention and who I can call for help.
> LOL


Did you call? I've gotten them a few times of fb too. Even mentioning suicide regardless of context seems to trigger that.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 23, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you call? I've gotten them a few times of fb too. Even mentioning suicide regardless of context seems to trigger that.


Nope, today is my birthday.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 23, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nope, today is my birthday.


happy birthday


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 23, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nope, today is my birthday.


Well happy birthday to you!


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 23, 2019)

happy birthday Stool


----------



## raratt (Oct 23, 2019)

Happy B-Day!


----------



## NinjaShamen (Oct 23, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nope, today is my birthday.


Happy Birthday


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 23, 2019)

Happy Birthday @Chunky Stool


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 23, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Happy Birthday @Chunky Stool
> 
> View attachment 4411802


better than having your butt cheeks touch the water.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 23, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> better than having your butt cheeks touch the water.....


no that's when your drunk and forget to put the seat down for a number 2


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Oct 23, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nope, today is my birthday.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 25, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185614408929726464


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 26, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4413065


That should be “all y’all”


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 26, 2019)

I laughed so hard for so long, I actually hurt myself a little. I just watched this flick, too...







My fav is, 'I found it! I'm the world's greatest detective...'


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 27, 2019)

Shame the note isn't Thai ...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 28, 2019)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=895467430785308


----------



## lokie (Oct 28, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=895467430785308







It 's not working like that so let us try this.







lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 28, 2019)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4413676
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, it was working correctly when I posted it, stupid facebook.


----------



## raratt (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 28, 2019)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4413714


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 29, 2019)

If women were men for a day 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2369642986418329


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 30, 2019)

Not really a fighter, but I think I could win.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Oct 31, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4414841


Shrek


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 31, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Shrek


my wife said the same thing...lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 31, 2019)

I'm the last guy for sure...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 31, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm the last guy for sure...
> View attachment 4414874


naw that was me last night after the game.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Oct 31, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4414878


That's mommy's new daddy


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## Dougnsalem (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## It's not oregano (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Nov 1, 2019)

*Parrot Trapped On Roof Tells Fire Crew To “F*** Off” When They Try To Rescue Her.*


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 2, 2019)

This one's for you @Roger A. Shrubber


----------



## raratt (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 3, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> This one's for you @Roger A. Shrubber
> View attachment 4415666
> 
> View attachment 4415672


first you say "excuse me, ladies." then if they ignore you, repeatedly ram your cart into hers, harder and harder, then yell "BOOYAH!" and ask her if it was good for her, too....


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 3, 2019)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4415680


Brilliant!


----------



## greg nr (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 5, 2019)

lol mick jagger looks like a skinny twelve year old wearing a dog collar.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 5, 2019)

Jimmy Kimmel's annual I told my kids I ate all their halloween candy 2019. I feel a little guilty about laughing at this.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 5, 2019)

\m/(◣_◢)\m/


----------



## Dougnsalem (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 6, 2019)

Hydrotech364 said:


> \m/(◣_◢)\m/
> 
> View attachment 4416947


WTF are those people at? McSpaghetti? McDo? wtf is McDo?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 6, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> WTF are those people at? McSpaghetti? McDo? wtf is McDo?


She looks Filipino


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 6, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> WTF are those people at? McSpaghetti? McDo? wtf is McDo?



Looks like Malaysia, they change subtle things to rob copyrights..... I spent alot of time in Asia.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 6, 2019)

Hydrotech364 said:


> Looks like Malaysia, they change subtle things to rob copyrights..... I spent alot of time in Asia.


McDonalds around the world have different menu items based on where they are located. Rob copyrights?

lol

No, that’s just McDonalds making money...in the Philippines


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 6, 2019)

I've never liked McDonalds, ever. If they served some of the stuff in the US they have in other countries, I'd give them a chance


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 6, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I've never liked McDonalds, ever. If they served some of the stuff in the US they have in other countries, I'd give them a chance


Not even as a kid? Happy meals were awesome with the free toy. So much choice for semi-healthy fast food now, I can't see why anyone would choose them.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 6, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not even as a kid? Happy meals were awesome with the free toy. So much choice for semi-healthy fast food now, I can't see why anyone would choose them.


Nope. McD's opened in my town when I was in HS (mid 1960s), there were no happy meals or Big Macs(begun '67). The only thing they had going for them was stuff was fast and dirt cheap and they had great TV commercials

edit:


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 6, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> McDonalds around the world have different menu items based on where they are located. Rob copyrights?
> 
> lol
> 
> No, that’s just McDonalds making money...in the Philippines



Been there too! Can't count the times. No McDonald's in Olongapo City though.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 6, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Nope. McD's opened in my town when I was in HS (mid 1960s), there were no happy meals or Big Macs(begun '67). The only thing they had going for them was stuff was fast and dirt cheap and they had great TV commercials
> 
> edit:View attachment 4417372


June 1979 for the happy meal. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Happy_Meal I can see why you wouldn't be interested in them if you weren't getting a toy. I'm suprised the filet o fish is older than the big mac.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 6, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Nope. McD's opened in my town when I was in HS (mid 1960s), there were no happy meals or Big Macs(begun '67). The only thing they had going for them was stuff was fast and dirt cheap and they had great TV commercials
> 
> edit:View attachment 4417372


I can’t stand Mc. Dodos the food is awful and service is just as bad. The funny thing is fast food commercials used to make food look pretty good but since the digital tv came to be the commercials can’t even do that anymore.


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 6, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I can’t stand Mc. Dodos the food is awful and service is just as bad. The funny thing is fast food commercials used to make food look pretty good but since the digital tv came to be the commercials can’t even do that anymore.


If I ask my daughter where she wants to eat, it’s always McDonald’s. We don’t ask her much. Lol. Now if I say we are going to a dine in, it’s always the Mexican place


----------



## lokie (Nov 6, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> WTF are those people at? McSpaghetti? McDo? wtf is McDo?


Looks like a chicken Parmesan of sorts.





*We Try a “One-Piece Chicken McDo With McSpaghetti” at McDonald’s in the Philippines*


*The spaghetti and chicken combo is topped with several slices of sausage and shredded cheese. Combined with a cola and fried chicken it’s pretty filling.





*



In our continuing endeavor to visit McDonald’s restaurants around the world we sample the unique regional offerings the international chain creates to appease the locals and delight tourists.
This time _RocketNews24_ sent a reporter to a McDonald’s in the Philippines to sample one of their localized combos centered by a heap of McSpaghetti. The following is their report.

*■ Filipino McDonald’s has Spaghetti!*
Upon entering the McDonald’s I could see written on the expansive menu board, “Spaghetti Chicken Rice.” I knew right there and then what to order.
*■ McDonald’s McSpaghetti Combo*
I ordered the _1pc. Chicken McDo With McSpaghetti_ for 115 Pesos (US$2.80). It consisted of a fried chicken drumstick, cup of sauce, some spaghetti with meat sauce, and a drink.











We Try a “One-Piece Chicken McDo With McSpaghetti” at McDonald’s in the Philippines


In our continuing endeavor to visit McDonald’s restaurants around the world we sample the unique regional offerings the international chain creates to appease the locals and delight tourists. This time RocketNews24 sent a reporter to a McDonald’s in the Philippines to sample one of their...




soranews24.com


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Nov 6, 2019)

Y’all are going to make me go to McDonald’s and get a bag of burgers now aren’t you.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 7, 2019)

lokie said:


> Looks like a chicken Parmesan of sorts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yuck! It all looks bad. They just pack their rice into a ball... who does that?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 7, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Nope. McD's opened in my town when I was in HS (mid 1960s), there were no happy meals or Big Macs(begun '67). The only thing they had going for them was stuff was fast and dirt cheap and they had great TV commercials
> 
> edit:View attachment 4417372


jesus, 22 cent milkshakes? and you know they were actually milkshakes in the 60s, not kelp extract smoothies that separate into 7 layers of different "stuff" if you let it melt....


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Nov 7, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> jesus, 22 cent milkshakes? and you know they were actually milkshakes in the 60s, not kelp extract smoothies that separate into 7 layers of different "stuff" if you let it melt....


kelp? Damn, you high. It’s hobo jizz, puréed blood farts and Madagascar vanilla extract.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 7, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I've never liked McDonalds, ever. If they served some of the stuff in the US they have in other countries, I'd give them a chance


When I worked for McDonalds in the early 80s, the food was good. 
We actually toasted buns for the quarter pounders! What a concept! 
Details matter -- especially when it comes to cooking...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Metasynth (Nov 7, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yuck! It all looks bad. They just pack their rice into a ball... who does that?


Who packs their rice into balls? Like...most Asian countries in one form or another. Rice balls are a common snack in many countries


----------



## srh88 (Nov 7, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4417777





BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4417777


Alright then.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 7, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Who packs their rice into balls? Like...most Asian countries in one form or another. Rice balls are a common snack in many countries


News to me. I live just south of Chinatown and have never seen anything like that. I've had the fried Sicilian rice balls with peas and cheese. Plain rice packed in a ball just seems boring.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 7, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> News to me. I live just south of Chinatown and have never seen anything like that. I've had the fried Sicilian rice balls with peas and cheese. Plain rice packed in a ball *just seems boring.
> *



A number of folks die every year from eating mochi balls


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Dougnsalem (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 7, 2019)

Dougnsalem said:


> View attachment 4417977


i see half a dozen faces, a resting cow, a cheeta with big ears lying on its side....welcome to my pareidolia.......


----------



## Dougnsalem (Nov 7, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i see half a dozen faces, a resting cow, a cheeta with big ears lying on its side....welcome to my pareidolia.......


PLEASE, STOP making me Google big words!!!

Lol


----------



## Dougnsalem (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 8, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> When I worked for McDonalds in the early 80s, the food was good.
> We actually toasted buns for the quarter pounders! What a concept!
> Details matter -- especially when it comes to cooking...



I hear that a Big Mac with 1/4lb patties is awesome..??


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 8, 2019)

????


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 8, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i see half a dozen faces, a resting cow, a cheeta with big ears lying on its side....welcome to my pareidolia.......



there's more, just not enough room to label them all.....


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 8, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4418332


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 9, 2019)

Saw this guy the other day. It's not a very good picture but his sign on the sidewalk says "Will Work For Weed". There also happens to be a dispensary half a block away.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 9, 2019)

Word....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 9, 2019)

Workin on my turkey recipes....


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## Dougnsalem (Nov 10, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4418174
> there's more, just not enough room to label them all.....


You didn't point out the most important one!



I'm kinda thinking I need to work on my photo editing skills a bit....


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Dougnsalem (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 11, 2019)

Well I'm Nippy the foul mouthed wiener wacker, wtf?


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 11, 2019)

Lol

Cocksmack the pissed off Dumpster Slut


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 11, 2019)

Hydrotech364 said:


> Well I'm Nippy the foul mouthed wiener wacker, wtf?
> View attachment 4419840


LOL Nippy The Lubed Up Pecker Wrecker


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 11, 2019)

Belchie the Motherfuckin Douche Canoe. I don't like this game.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 11, 2019)

Smooshy the Horny Wigger checking in


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 11, 2019)

Damn, I'd like to meet me: Cocksmack the horny dumpster slut


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Nov 11, 2019)

Figgy the foul mouthed wigger


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 11, 2019)

Figgy The Motherfuckin Fuck Boi

FTMFB (aka SH420)


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 11, 2019)

Nippy the slutty wigger


----------



## srh88 (Nov 11, 2019)

Hydrotech364 said:


> Well I'm Nippy the foul mouthed wiener wacker, wtf?
> View attachment 4419840


Smooshy the lubed up dumpster slut. 

Accurate


----------



## lokie (Nov 11, 2019)

Cocksmack the horny asshole.


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Nov 11, 2019)

Their is no way im deliberately giving sway my birth date within a range..call me weird


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 11, 2019)

rustyshaclkferd said:


> Their is no way im deliberately giving sway my birth date within a range


Lol, paranoid much..


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Nov 11, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol, paranoid much..


Always, you haven't lived if you aren't a little paranoid...my avatar is recognizable yes...?


----------



## srh88 (Nov 11, 2019)

rustyshaclkferd said:


> Their is no way im deliberately giving sway my birth date within a range


4/20/69


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 11, 2019)

rustyshaclkferd said:


> Always, you haven't lived if you aren't a little paranoid...my avatar is recognizable yes...?


Sure. But if they find me from some shit I post on here. They seriously fucked up  i don’t sell and I barely grow enough to supply myself for a couple months, tops. So...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 11, 2019)

rustyshaclkferd said:


> Their is no way im deliberately giving sway my birth date within a range..call me weird


That's weird.

And the CIA could locate you by 8AM tomorrow anyway.


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Nov 11, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That's weird.
> 
> And the CIA could locate you by 8AM tomorrow anyway.


Ya, many people could, like any mod with access to IP, VPN data from users which is probably a decent sized list of rando people.... just saying just becase their appears to be a lack of security is no reason for apathy. Only you can safe guard your data...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 11, 2019)

rustyshaclkferd said:


> Ya, many people could, like any mod with access to IP, VPN data from users which is probably a decent sized list of rando people.... just saying just becase their appears to be a lack of security is no reason for apathy. Only you can safe guard your data...


Dude, they don't care though.


Not sure if the CIA does, I'm sure you'll find out if they do. Stay safe!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Nov 11, 2019)

Already,was like i know im weird...not like im chalk full of flavorful personality anyway...


----------



## srh88 (Nov 11, 2019)

rustyshaclkferd said:


> Already,was like i know im weird...not like im chalk full of flavorful personality anyway...


Chalk tastes terrible


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 11, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Chalk tastes terrible


I'm having some coffee


----------



## srh88 (Nov 11, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'm having some coffee
> 
> View attachment 4420035


That's the good stuff


----------



## raratt (Nov 11, 2019)

Cocksmack the shitfaced dime piece, meh.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Bareback (Nov 11, 2019)

Smoochy the booty shaking pecker wrecker.....less than flattering


----------



## ANC (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Nov 11, 2019)

ANC said:


>


How ya been dude? Feel like I barely see you around anymore


----------



## ANC (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Nov 11, 2019)

srh88 said:


> How ya been dude? Feel like I barely see you around anymore


Yeah man, I am trying hard to post a bit more... the new layout was messing with my Aspergers...
Getting used to it slowly now.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Nov 12, 2019)

Penis seeds!


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Nov 12, 2019)

You guys deleted my post about diarrhea? Wow, tough patrol around here huh.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 12, 2019)

@cannabineer


----------



## srh88 (Nov 12, 2019)

bu$hleaguer said:


> You guys deleted my post about diarrhea? Wow, tough patrol around here huh.


Shitty


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 12, 2019)

bu$hleaguer said:


> You guys deleted my post about diarrhea? Wow, tough patrol around here huh.





srh88 said:


> Shitty


Butt not chunky.


----------



## ANC (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 13, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4420620


lol is that for real?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 13, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol is that for real?


I sure hope so.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 13, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4420560View attachment 4420561View attachment 4420562View attachment 4420563


That door opens inwards, the package wouldn't affect it's opening


----------



## Bareback (Nov 13, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4420620


The guy at the bottom of the poster seemed pretty jazzed up about it.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 13, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> That door opens inwards, the package wouldn't affect it's opening


Millennials...probably didn’t realize the handle could be lifted up. Real world problems....lol.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 13, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Millennials...probably didn’t realize the handle could be lifted up. Real world problems....lol.


I'm waiting for @Laughing Grass to retort...
"OK BOOMER"

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 13, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> I'm waiting for @Laughing Grass to retort...
> "OK BOOMER"
> 
> SH420


lol maybe if he was five years older, we need an equivalent for generation X.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 13, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol maybe if he was five years older, we need an equivalent for generation X.


Nope! Back off young lass! Stay away from gen x!  

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 13, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Nope! Back off young lass! Stay away from gen x!
> 
> SH420


----------



## Bareback (Nov 13, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> I'm waiting for @Laughing Grass to retort...
> "OK BOOMER"
> 
> SH420


I was straight up thinking about my son and his wife, they would have been stuck in the house until the 4 year old let them out.


----------



## ANC (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## PhatNuggz (Nov 14, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4420620


Anybody remember the song _Im going to Kansas City, Kansas City here I CUM _


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 14, 2019)

When you’re celebrating with family but your bag of coke got stuck on your phone.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 14, 2019)

Sound on.



http://imgur.com/a/JDvTb6j


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 14, 2019)

Who woulda thunk it?


----------



## raratt (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 15, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4420560View attachment 4420561View attachment 4420562View attachment 4420563


I thought the second pic was a turkey for a hot second.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 15, 2019)

Jus Sayin...


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 15, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4421556


That's Toronto's sexy Santa









Yorkdale's Fashion Santa is breaking the internet this Christmas


Mr. Claus has upped his style game




torontolife.com


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 15, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's Toronto's sexy Santa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reindeer pullin Santa. And Santa pullin hoes.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 16, 2019)

Word?


----------



## raratt (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 17, 2019)

\m/(◣_◢)\m/


----------



## raratt (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 17, 2019)

Zap saying Trump quotes


----------



## ANC (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 18, 2019)

Where were these during Halloween? Da Fuq?


----------



## raratt (Nov 18, 2019)

Hydrotech364 said:


> Where were these during Halloween? Da Fuq?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4422965


It puts the butter on it's skin?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 18, 2019)

raratt said:


> It puts the butter on it's skin?


Or it gets the baster again


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 18, 2019)

Hydrotech364 said:


> Where were these during Halloween? Da Fuq?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4422965


It looks even more frightening once it's cooked!


----------



## raratt (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 18, 2019)

About a pound


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 19, 2019)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2554415074680112


----------



## ANC (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Nov 19, 2019)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4422838


Pretty sure i need a joker cat. Just and only to scare the shit out of me


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 19, 2019)

ANC said:


>


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 19, 2019)

Bareback said:


> The guy at the bottom of the poster seemed pretty jazzed up about it.


I think that is a jizz musician playing analto sax


----------



## Bareback (Nov 19, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I think that is a jizz musician playing analto sax


Yeah he’s really blowing that horn...... 

On a side note... is there any banjos in jazz, asked for a paranoid friend.


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Dougnsalem (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Bareback (Nov 20, 2019)

Dougnsalem said:


> View attachment 4424222


I read pop goes the hamster ...... microwave games was not the first thing that came to mind. Awkward.


----------



## raratt (Nov 20, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I read pop goes the hamster ...... microwave games was not the first thing that came to mind. Awkward.


I thought those were gerbils, from what I heard.


----------



## lokie (Nov 20, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I read pop goes the hamster ...... microwave games was not the first thing that came to mind. Awkward.


----------



## lokie (Nov 20, 2019)

raratt said:


> I thought those were gerbils, from what I heard.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 20, 2019)

At dinner, no one can hear you scream.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 21, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4424407


this ^ is what i imagine when people talk about aliens visiting Earth...do you want to go to south detroit for your vacation?


----------



## Bareback (Nov 21, 2019)

raratt said:


> I thought those were gerbils, from what I heard.


 I believe @lokie has the answer. 

I say we start the next internet challenge of anal squirreling, it sounds a bit disturbing but for those who survived the tide pods it shouldn’t be a stretch.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 21, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I believe @lokie has the answer.
> 
> I say we start the next internet challenge of anal squirreling, it sounds a bit disturbing but for those who survived the tide pods it shouldn’t be a stretch.


i hope it would be at least a little bit of a stretch....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 21, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this ^ is what i imagine when people talk about aliens visiting Earth...do you want to go to south detroit for your vacation?


betcha aliens are just as messed up as we are if not more. Tentacle porn will make them feel right at home. 



Bareback said:


> I believe @lokie has the answer.
> 
> I say we start the next internet challenge of anal squirreling, it sounds a bit disturbing but for those who survived the tide pods it shouldn’t be a stretch.


Aim for the stars.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 21, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


>


“almost”


----------



## greg nr (Nov 21, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this ^ is what i imagine when people talk about aliens visiting Earth...do you want to go to south detroit for your vacation?


I see it more as a duty assignment than a vacation. "Oh shit, I got aassigned to Earth, I guess I shouldn't have dissed the general behind his back....".


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 21, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4424609


----------



## lokie (Nov 21, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Tentacle porn will make them feel right at home.


You've been surfin the Japanese sites again.

PSA

Google Tentacle porn at your own risk. Not for the timid or shy viewer.

A sneak peak for the squeamish.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 22, 2019)

Wow industrial strength Phone Holders!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## greg nr (Nov 22, 2019)

Hydrotech364 said:


> View attachment 4424989


My first wife kept her own name, and she must have read your post because she stopped having sex with me.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 22, 2019)

lokie said:


> You've been surfin the Japanese sites again.
> 
> PSA
> 
> ...


I love reading about all the different freaky kinks and fetishes. How else are you going to know what you're missing?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 22, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I love reading about all the different freaky kinks and fetishes. How else are you going to know what you're missing?


sometimes missing things isn't bad...there are things trapped in my amygdala that i really wish weren't...


----------



## raratt (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Nov 22, 2019)

greg nr said:


> My first wife kept her own name, and she must have read your post because she stopped having sex with me.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 22, 2019)

ANC said:


>


well that's not getting you laid.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 22, 2019)

Yep, that's about right...


----------



## Dougnsalem (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 22, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> well that's not getting you laid.


It might. You don't know how he normally talks to her

SH420


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 22, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4425219


That thing comes with TrunkWookie™


----------



## NinjaShamen (Nov 22, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I love reading about all the different freaky kinks and fetishes. How else are you going to know what you're missing?


Who doesn't love freaky kinks and fetishes deep down?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## neosapien (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Dougnsalem (Nov 23, 2019)

All those babies are gonna be gone, where I live.

Hell no, not from me! Just saying....


----------



## PhatNuggz (Nov 24, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I love reading about all the different freaky kinks and fetishes. How else are you going to know what you're missing?


or starting


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## greg nr (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 24, 2019)

http://imgur.com/9hmfJEb


----------



## srh88 (Nov 24, 2019)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/9hmfJEb


Click on the picture


----------



## lokie (Nov 25, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Click on the picture


 I'm not smoking anything that runs away.


----------



## f series (Nov 25, 2019)

Dougnsalem said:


> You didn't point out the most important one!
> 
> View attachment 4419065
> 
> I'm kinda thinking I need to work on my photo editing skills a bit....


Downloading some porn ey?


----------



## WHATFG (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Nov 25, 2019)

lokie said:


> I'm not smoking anything that runs away.
> View attachment 4426469


It reminds me of better off dead when they are eating the goo in the beginning


----------



## raratt (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 28, 2019)

Cracker meal???


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 28, 2019)

Holy Kegal Batman!


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## neosapien (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 29, 2019)

A day late...


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## 420God (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## dangledo (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Dec 1, 2019)

dangledo said:


> View attachment 4429659


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 1, 2019)

DIY flat Earth map.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 1, 2019)

Good Morning......


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 1, 2019)

Ha!


----------



## raratt (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 1, 2019)

This is wrong on so many levels, but the briefs to tank top conversion takes the cake. 
(Must have been one hell of a blowout!)


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 2, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4430146
> This is wrong on so many levels, but the briefs to tank top conversion takes the cake.
> (Must have been one hell of a blowout!)


The vaporizer in her hand explains everything.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 2, 2019)

__ https://www.facebook.com/305775049523748/posts/2491364684298096


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Just Be (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 3, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4430146
> This is wrong on so many levels, but the briefs to tank top conversion takes the cake.
> (Must have been one hell of a blowout!)


the piss flap is on her back, so wtf is her head coming out of?...¿


----------



## ANC (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 3, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the piss flap is on her back, so wtf is her head coming out of?


Poop stain?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 3, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Poop stain?


the hole a particularly nasty fart made?


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 3, 2019)

Why is “cute little thing” an insult? I wasn’t talking about his dick, I was commenting on his cute little tent.

I genuinely thought is was a cute little tent...lol. As in I liked it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 3, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the hole a particularly nasty fart made?


Probably didn't brush their colon enough.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 3, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Probably didn't brush their colon enough.
> View attachment 4430933


++rep


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 3, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Probably didn't brush their colon enough.
> View attachment 4430933


He looks like he’s having a really good time, too. Might have to go buy some celery later.........


----------



## Bareback (Dec 3, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> He looks like he’s having a really good time, too. Might have to go buy some celery later.........


Ribbed for extra pleasure


----------



## raratt (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## Just Be (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 4, 2019)

VILEPLUME said:


>


that's fucking hilaroius...every generation has to be "different" from the previous generation...all the while not realizing they're all wearing the same trendy shit, using the same popular phone, listening to the same lame music, watching the same dumb ass shows....because that's how to be different...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 5, 2019)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4431922


cool, but it's not makin me laugh....i miss the videos you used to post


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 5, 2019)

A single undetected larva ...


... can do this in less than a week.

DON’T NOT CARE. BE SOCK AWARE.


----------



## Dougnsalem (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Dec 5, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> cool, but it's not makin me laugh....i miss the videos you used to post


Yeah man, I'd love to do a few... maybe once I got a few staff and have more hours available... believe it or not, they were an important stepping stone into conditioning myself back into a daily job.


----------



## Mitchician (Dec 5, 2019)

Dougnsalem said:


> View attachment 4432080View attachment 4432081


mmm sump cake, at least you won't have to grease the pan..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Mitchician (Dec 5, 2019)

The toe stander has the facial expression that would fit the toe standee.. What's more interesting is that there's no red squiggly lines under standee which means it's an actual word.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 5, 2019)

I'm pretty sure it's fake. After you wear heels a few times the heel mushrooms out a little bit. I couldn't see it going between her toes without hurting. I tried searching to confirm if it's real, then got distracted by looking at shoes I can't afford. I found a pic of Gigi barefoot, she has the longest toes I've ever seen.


----------



## Dougnsalem (Dec 5, 2019)

Umm... Sorry ladies. I just couldn't resist....

(Weird. It wont let me insert a smiley face.)


----------



## Mitchician (Dec 5, 2019)

Looks like she's saving up for some new shoes too..


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Dec 5, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm pretty sure it's fake. After you wear heels a few times the heel mushrooms out a little bit. I couldn't see it going between her toes without hurting. I tried searching to confirm if it's real, then got distracted by looking at shoes I can't afford. I found a pic of Bella barefoot, she has the longest toes I've ever seen.


Does that mean she is "hung" in the foot fetish world?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Mitchician (Dec 5, 2019)

...the accuracy is ridiculous.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 5, 2019)

NinjaShamen said:


> Does that mean she is "hung" in the foot fetish world?


"God dang girl, your big toe is girthy as fuck"


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Skuxx (Dec 5, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm pretty sure it's fake. After you wear heels a few times the heel mushrooms out a little bit. I couldn't see it going between her toes without hurting. I tried searching to confirm if it's real, then got distracted by looking at shoes I can't afford. I found a pic of Gigi barefoot, she has the longest toes I've ever seen.


I zoomed in looking for a pinky toe, and wtf... that foot looks like a hand.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 5, 2019)

Skuxx said:


> I zoomed in looking for a pinky toe, and wtf... that foot looks like a hand.


i'm wondering what kind of gang sign that is she's flashing?
and wtf is up with the chic behind her? is that a fashion show or a costume contest?


----------



## Mitchician (Dec 5, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm wondering what kind of gang sign that is she's flashing?
> and wtf is up with the chic behind her? is that a fashion show or a costume contest?


she's doing "the shocker" but her pinkie isn't quite extended yet..


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 6, 2019)

ANC said:


>


they had vibrators before electricity? i somehow see an old man with palsy and a big smile, shaking his way to work every morning


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 6, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm wondering what kind of gang sign that is she's flashing?
> and wtf is up with the chic behind her? is that a fashion show or a costume contest?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 6, 2019)

VILEPLUME said:


>


is that natalie portman?


----------



## Smokesteve (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 6, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


>


IT'S CALLED FASHION, LOOK IT UP


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 6, 2019)

Smokesteve said:


>


it's wrong, but it's funny....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## PhatNuggz (Dec 6, 2019)

Skuxx said:


> I zoomed in looking for a pinky toe, and wtf... that foot looks like a hand.



a person could gag sucking on those toes


----------



## PhatNuggz (Dec 6, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


>


it's all the rage at illuminati parties


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## shimbob (Dec 6, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4432236


Anything's a dildo if you're brave enough, i see dozens of dildos.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 6, 2019)

PhatNuggz said:


> a person could gag sucking on those toes


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 6, 2019)

ANC said:


>



Killin Me !!!!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 6, 2019)

Hmmmm?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 6, 2019)

???


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 6, 2019)

I don't know... this shit can't be real






SH420


----------



## ANC (Dec 6, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they had vibrators before electricity? i somehow see an old man with palsy and a big smile, shaking his way to work every morning








Steam powered vibrator


----------



## ANC (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Bareback (Dec 6, 2019)

shimbob said:


> Anything's a dildo if you're brave enough, i see dozens of dildos.


How brave do you have to be to use a box jellyfish as a dildo? I’m not saying you are not brave but I am curious as to where the threshold really is......asking for a friend.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 6, 2019)

Bareback said:


> How brave do you have to be to use a box jellyfish as a dildo? I’m not saying you are not brave but I am curious as to where the threshold really is......asking for a friend.


Irukanji understand it either.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 6, 2019)

Hydrotech364 said:


> Hmmmm?
> 
> View attachment 4432459


I hope that is latex and not surgery. Imagine the nips.


----------



## lokie (Dec 6, 2019)

ANC said:


> Steam powered vibrator


God bless Grandmas and old perverts. Real pioneers.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 7, 2019)

Their Magically Delicious!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 7, 2019)

Look out Below!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Joedank (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Bareback (Dec 8, 2019)

VILEPLUME said:


>


WTF!!! Why are you posting from my FB page? 

And I’m have you know her mom was not awake.... and that made it even kinkier 

Thank you Yager!


----------



## raratt (Dec 8, 2019)

VILEPLUME said:


>


What does an 80 year old woman taste like?














Depends.


----------



## raratt (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2019)

ANC said:


> Steam powered vibrator


“head of steam”


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## greg nr (Dec 9, 2019)

You cant make this shit up... walmart... But I would totally wear it...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 9, 2019)

greg nr said:


> You cant make this shit up... walmart... But I would totally wear it...


Here's another one that was removed


greg nr said:


> You cant make this shit up... walmart... But I would totally wear it...


Another that was removed 




SH420


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Dec 10, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4434576


I'm already in a relationship, we could become a throuple if you'd like


----------



## raratt (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4434723


this reminded me of a video I saw on fb this morning. I can't believe I was able to find it again, that never happens on facebook. I think this was supposed to be sexy. 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1631900653541020


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 10, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> this reminded me of a video I saw on fb this morning. I can't believe I was able to find it again, that never happens on facebook. I think this was supposed to be sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sigh..........
***Unzips***


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 10, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Sigh..........
> ***Unzips***


Groinch imminent
Don’t leave her three sizes ohyouknow


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 10, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Sigh..........
> ***Unzips***


----------



## greg nr (Dec 10, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> this reminded me of a video I saw on fb this morning. I can't believe I was able to find it again, that never happens on facebook. I think this was supposed to be sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is strangely hot. I'm not even high. Should I be worried or just going with the zipment?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 10, 2019)

greg nr said:


> That is strangely hot. I'm not even high. Should I be worried or just going with the zipment?


Never considered the kink angle. Carry on. 

I had to watch this video five times to fully appreciate it. It's like a six second scorsese flick




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=585798382223161


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 11, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> this reminded me of a video I saw on fb this morning. I can't believe I was able to find it again, that never happens on facebook. I think this was supposed to be sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that actually just killed an old fantasy......


----------



## ANC (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 11, 2019)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4435104


I hate when I drool into the bong. Usually happens when the bowl clogs up when I’m sinking it. But What I hate even more is when I catch somebody else do it and then try to load up the next bowl like ain’t shit happen. So gross.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 11, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I hate when I drool into the bong. Usually happens when the bowl clogs up when I’m sinking it. But What I hate even more is when I catch somebody else do it and then try to load up the next bowl like ain’t shit happen. So gross.


In the Darjeeling district there is an estate whose name delights my inner nine-year-old.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 11, 2019)

@DustyDuke


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## Metasynth (Dec 11, 2019)

Lol at Kids Bong...but I died when I saw the company was called “wang”


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 11, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> View attachment 4435361
> 
> Lol at Kids Bong...but I died when I saw the company was called “wang”


Fish sausage?!?


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 11, 2019)

Skuxx said:


> Fish sausage?!?


I love korean food, and all Asian food really. It’s a lot better than it sounds. I’ve only had them cut up in spicy soup tho


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 11, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> View attachment 4435361
> 
> Lol at Kids Bong...but I died when I saw the company was called “wang”


I doubt they'd make an acceptable chili dog


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 12, 2019)

ANC said:


>


because....math¿


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 12, 2019)

ANC said:


>


0.5 × 12 = 6 + 12 = 18


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Dec 12, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> 0.5 × 12 = 6 + 12 = 18


The math isn't the issue.. It is the slyness of the label.


----------



## ANC (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Dec 12, 2019)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4435938


Not falling for that again


----------



## raratt (Dec 12, 2019)

NinjaShamen said:


> Not falling for that again


They like to eat blue waffles.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 12, 2019)

raratt said:


> They like to eat blue waffles.


black&blue cockwaffles. Win


----------



## ANC (Dec 12, 2019)

Thousands of 'penis fish' appear on California beach


Fat innkeeper worms typically burrow under the sand but recent storms have swept away layers, leaving them exposed




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 13, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4436255View attachment 4436256View attachment 4436257


Bob Barker drowns babies?.......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 13, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Bob Barker drowns babies?.......


I was thinking vince mcmahon


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 13, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was thinking vince mcmahon


....i can see vince drowning a baby.....but it would have to be wearing a luchador mask, and talking shit while it was happening


----------



## raratt (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Dec 13, 2019)

__ https://www.facebook.com/1375522292662463/posts/2439326452948703


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 13, 2019)

NinjaShamen said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/1375522292662463/posts/2439326452948703


----------



## Axion42 (Dec 13, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4436448


She is actually damn damn hot


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 13, 2019)

Axion42 said:


> She is actually damn damn hot


ou should checkout @NinjaShamen 's video. She's really talented with that tongue.


----------



## Axion42 (Dec 13, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> ou should checkout @NinjaShamen 's video. She's really talented with that tongue.


I did, the cutie in the beginning was all smiles at first then turned into demon on the last slap lol


----------



## NinjaShamen (Dec 13, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> ou should checkout @NinjaShamen 's video. She's really talented with that tongue.


She got skills for sure


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Dec 13, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4436544


Thatd be a good strain name

But my stripper name is Miles Deep incase you wanted to know


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 13, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4436544





srh88 said:


> Thatd be a good strain name
> 
> But my stripper name is Miles Deep incase you wanted to know


Boscoe Rock


----------



## NinjaShamen (Dec 13, 2019)

Butch Croxton


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 13, 2019)

No one's heard of me...

Incockmeato

SH420


----------



## ismann (Dec 13, 2019)

http://imgur.com/GA5xmXF


----------



## ANC (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Dec 14, 2019)

ANC said:


>


I love sports ball


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 15, 2019)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4437578


You better put me on the right fucking list you fat fucker!!







You're welcome!!

SH420


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Dec 16, 2019)

Dumbass of the day 

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WhyWomenLiveLonger/comments/eb7cxp


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 16, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Cheba Hut has a pretty amusing and topical menu.


----------



## raratt (Dec 16, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> You better put me on the right fucking list you fat fucker!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bareback (Dec 16, 2019)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4438173


Yeah right.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Dec 16, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4438248View attachment 4438249View attachment 4438251


I felt the rolled up dollar one.. lol


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## Dougnsalem (Dec 17, 2019)

This one could be risky here.... Lol


----------



## Dougnsalem (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 17, 2019)

You will be assimilated.


----------



## Dougnsalem (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4439383


----------



## ANC (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2019)

ANC said:


>


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 19, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4439548


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 19, 2019)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B50YV_jpBE4/


----------



## Dougnsalem (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 20, 2019)

Dougnsalem said:


> View attachment 4439778


i was thinking rock salt....


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 20, 2019)

First blunt of the day be like.....


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## Just Be (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 20, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4440140
> View attachment 4440141
> View attachment 4440142


He’s half seahorse. And he’s pregnant.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 20, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4440155


I don't know... what is it?



cannabineer said:


> He’s half seahorse. And he’s pregnant.


lol! Fotoforensics error level analysis shows a lot of artifacts around his junk.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 20, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't know... what is it?


Tony Hawk’s Pro Skater


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 20, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Tony Hawk’s Pro Skater




SH420


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## Just Be (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 20, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't know... what is it?
> 
> 
> 
> lol! Fotoforensics error level analysis shows a lot of artifacts around his junk.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 20, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4440420
> 
> View attachment 4440421
> 
> ...


Disturbing yet intriguing.. what if I impregnate a merman?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 20, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Disturbing yet intriguing.. what if I impregnate a merman?


First day in the big house. New guy is shown his cell. While he stands there, a great rumbling voice descends from the top bunk.

“So. ... You gonna be the momma ...
or ... you gonna be the poppa?”

New guy thinks for a bit and manages to say “uh the poppa I think.”

Massive cellie rises with an evil grin and says “Okay then! Get yourself over here and suck momma’s dick.”


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 20, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4440420
> 
> View attachment 4440421
> 
> ...


I’ll admit it I googled seahorse giving birth. Like a shotgun. 






Lol Jamie can’t even look at her


----------



## srh88 (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Just Be (Dec 21, 2019)

_We.. we.. we're with the Vipers!_


----------



## Dougnsalem (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Dec 21, 2019)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Whatcouldgowrong/comments/edt86p


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Dec 22, 2019)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4441449
> 
> View attachment 4441450
> 
> View attachment 4441451


----------



## NinjaShamen (Dec 22, 2019)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4441554


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 23, 2019)

ANC said:


>


no one needs to hack your real girlfriend....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2019)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4440539


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2019)

cannabineer said:


>


What was that?  Was expecting some version of the They might be giants song.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> What was that?  Was expecting some version of the They might be giants song.


That was The Residents. I heard that on a college station when I was like 17. In freshman dorms one guy had the album Sorcerer. It was just as magnificently fukt up.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Dec 23, 2019)

cannabineer said:


>


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> That was The Residents. I heard that on a college station when I was like 17. In freshman dorms one guy had the album Sorcerer. It was just as magnificently fukt up.


I _tried_ listening to a few of their songs on youtube. Too weird for me and that says a lot.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I _tried_ listening to a few of their songs on youtube. Too weird for me and that says a lot.


The album is actually called Eskimo I think. There is an Inuit chant in there where if you listen closely enough they’re actually saying “please don’t squeeze the Charmin, Mr. Whipple”.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2019)

lol they must have had some fantastic drugs.


----------



## ANC (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 24, 2019)

SH420


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Just Be (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Dougnsalem (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2019)

ANC said:


>


----------



## Just Be (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Mitchician (Dec 24, 2019)

Just Be said:


> View attachment 4442628


Pretty nice form on the mai geri.


----------



## playallnite (Dec 24, 2019)

VILEPLUME said:


>


USA nation of sheep, led by wolves, owned by pigs.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 25, 2019)

playallnite said:


> USA nation of sheep, led by wolves, owned by pigs.


which is so different from G.B....or France....or Canada....or.....?
you've got trump, boris johnson, trudeau, macron.....
looks like the WORLD is full of stupid sheep, led by mangy dogs, owned by diseased pigs....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 25, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4442619


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 26, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4443354


marketing matters...i do not want any 4skin wine...thanks......


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Just Be (Dec 26, 2019)

Safe for work pron


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Just Be (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Dougnsalem (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## Just Be (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 27, 2019)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4444092


Don't believe her! She's gonna smoke it by herself!

SH420


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## 420God (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## Just Be (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2019)

ANC said:


>


That's my wife.


----------



## Just Be (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 29, 2019)

raratt said:


> That's my wife.


I was just thinking the same thing!
LOL


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 30, 2019)

They're after Me Lucky Charmz....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Just Be (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Just Be (Dec 30, 2019)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4445412


Let me guess. A helicockter?


----------



## srh88 (Dec 30, 2019)

Just Be said:


> Let me guess. A helicockter?


What's a helicockters cockpit like


----------



## raratt (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Dec 30, 2019)

srh88 said:


> What's a helicockters cockpit like


Wet and warm.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 30, 2019)

__ https://www.facebook.com/100001440246145/posts/2715165638541418


----------



## raratt (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## f series (Dec 30, 2019)

playallnite said:


> USA nation of sheep, led by wolves, owned by pigs.


Otep


----------



## Dougnsalem (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Dougnsalem (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2019)

ANC said:


>


OMG My son woke me up (when I was on surgery call), at 3 am to tell me that based on HIS mathematical calculations the universe was now contracting and we have a mere 4 +/-billions of years to live, because (f'n) Turtle Geometry!! kids


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 30, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4446237


 I had a Colt


----------



## Dougnsalem (Dec 31, 2019)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I had a Colt


I had a Red Ryder. I can prove it too....


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 31, 2019)

Lol. Love this show...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 31, 2019)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I had a Colt


Nice. At 14 I had a .44 s&w. At 15 I had a .380 Davis that looked similar to that .25 in the pic.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 31, 2019)

Dougnsalem said:


> I had a Red Ryder. I can prove it too....
> 
> View attachment 4446680
> View attachment 4446681


I got 1 this year and still have my eyes 


SH420


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 31, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> I got 1 this year and still have my eyes
> View attachment 4446756
> 
> SH420


yeah, but that's still in the box...get it out and see how long you have binocular vision.....


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 31, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Nice. At 14 I had a .44 s&w. At 15 I had a .380 Davis that looked similar to that .25 in the pic.


Raven, Jennings, and Davis were like the holy trinity of crappy little pocket pistols, lol


----------



## Bareback (Dec 31, 2019)

I had a 50 cal. black powder canon at 10 it was one of many black powder kits that me and my step dad assembled when I was a kid . They were sooooo much fun to shoot especially at or near dark when the smoke would hang in the air and you could see the flame reach way out there. I really miss that part of life.


----------



## Dougnsalem (Dec 31, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, but that's still in the box...get it out and see how long you have binocular vision.....


Bravo! This actually was one of the hilarious posts of the year. I mean, yeah; seriously. However, tomorrow is a new year!


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Dec 31, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> I got 1 this year and still have my eyes
> View attachment 4446756
> 
> SH420


you poor blind lair...


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 31, 2019)

Bullseye....


----------



## Dougnsalem (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## Dougnsalem (Dec 31, 2019)

Hydrotech364 said:


> Bullseye....


That was HILARIOUS! Where's @Jypsy Dog at?


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Dec 31, 2019)

Appropriate message


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 31, 2019)

I’m going to hell with gasoline drawers on!


----------



## ANC (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## Dougnsalem (Jan 1, 2020)

ANC said:


>


I would like to respectfully request that one of our young ladies here show me how this can be inserted in under 3 seconds. I really don't think it can be done. Thanks in advance....


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 1, 2020)

ANC said:


>



Hail Satan!!!! Killin Me....


----------



## Just Be (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2020)

Dougnsalem said:


> I would like to respectfully request that one of our young ladies here show me how this can be inserted in under 3 seconds. I really don't think it can be done. Thanks in advance....


I’m waiting for the Plus model with 8 horror movie sounds ...


----------



## ANC (Jan 1, 2020)

"You'll forget it's up there"


----------



## raratt (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 1, 2020)

ANC said:


>





Dougnsalem said:


> I would like to respectfully request that one of our young ladies here show me how this can be inserted in under 3 seconds. I really don't think it can be done. Thanks in advance....


I could launch that thing @ 1,000 fps.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I could launch that thing @ 1,000 fps.


I’d pay to see that


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 1, 2020)

ANC said:


>


I'm your biggest fan!


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 1, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I could launch that thing @ 1,000 fps.


I double dog dare you!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 1, 2020)

Just Be said:


> View attachment 4447392


whoa. Like to see when the EMTs got there; broke his back lacerated his liver or both. Sucks to be him


----------



## Karah (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## Bareback (Jan 1, 2020)

Karah said:


> View attachment 4447973


winner, winner chicken dinner


----------



## Bareback (Jan 1, 2020)

Dougnsalem said:


> I would like to respectfully request that one of our young ladies here show me how this can be inserted in under 3 seconds. I really don't think it can be done. Thanks in advance....


This product was originally marked as a corn recycler. And was available in three versions police whistle, duck call and birthday thing-a-gig.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 2, 2020)

ANC said:


>


when they're nose to nose, his toes are in it, when they toes to toes, his nose is in it....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 2, 2020)

Bareback said:


> This product was originally marked as a corn recycler. And was available in three versions police whistle, duck call and birthday thing-a-gig.


I wanna change my answer. I'd like to fart smartphone notification sounds. Endless fun in office-building elevators, at the mall ...


----------



## raratt (Jan 2, 2020)

It was all for science....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I wanna change my answer. I'd like to fart smartphone notification sounds. Endless fun in office-building elevators, at the mall ...







__





Fart Ringtones - Free By Zedge™


Find millions of popular wallpapers and ringtones on ZEDGE™ and personalize your phone to suit you. Start your search now and free your phone



www.zedge.net







raratt said:


> It was all for science....
> View attachment 4448213


just noticed you and @FresnoFarmer have almost identical profile pics.


----------



## ANC (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jan 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Different strains though. Mine was a Strawberry Cheesecake and they don't get that dark outdoors, at least the clones I took didn't.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Bareback (Jan 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I wanna change my answer. I'd like to fart smartphone notification sounds. Endless fun in office-building elevators, at the mall ...


And family dinners


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> Different strains though. Mine was a Strawberry Cheesecake and they don't get that dark outdoors, at least the clones I took didn't.


I gotta make a really nice looking flower for my avatar.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I gotta make a really nice looking flower for my avatar.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4448302


 that pic needs a Maddox review





__





I am better than your kids.


I am better than your kids



www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine is Jabbas Stash. Tastes and smells like chocolate wine. Definitely has a tendency to turn purple. Very unique strain for sure. Veg growth is slow as hell though.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 2, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Mine is Jabbas Stash. Tastes and smells like chocolate wine. Definitely has a tendency to turn purple. Very unique strain for sure. Veg growth is slow as hell though.



I hope this isn't Home Made Fart Brands???


----------



## Just Be (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 2, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Mine is Jabbas Stash. Tastes and smells like chocolate wine. Definitely has a tendency to turn purple. Very unique strain for sure. Veg growth is slow as hell though.


I’ve never heard of that strain, it looks amazing. I’m growing chocolate mint og now you’re supposed to taste hints of cocoa


----------



## 420God (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Bareback (Jan 2, 2020)

420God said:


> View attachment 4448553


If 6 were 9. Then she would be experienced.


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Jan 2, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


wtf


----------



## Just Be (Jan 3, 2020)

This supposed "valuable info" is making the rounds among the over 65 crowd and it's giving me flashbacks of Y2K. 
Any time we wrote 1/1/19 (etc) someone could have easily changed the date to 1999, 1998 etc. Funny and sad all at once.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Jan 3, 2020)

Just Be said:


> This supposed "valuable info" is making the rounds among the over 65 crowd and it's giving me flashbacks of Y2K.
> Any time we wrote 1/1/19 (etc) someone could have easily changed the date to 1999, 1998 etc. Funny and sad all at once.
> View attachment 4448728


This of course makes no sense to milenials, who don't sign contracts or write checks. They probably don't even own a pen with actual ink in it. And if I wrote any of this in cursive, they couldn't read it.


----------



## gwheels (Jan 3, 2020)

greg nr said:


> This of course makes no sense to milenials, who don't sign contracts or write checks. They probably don't even own a pen with actual ink in it. And if I wrote any of this in cursive, they couldn't read it.


And its your fault....dinosaur

Ok Boomer...

The older i get the more i realize my old man might have been on to something.....or i am becoming the old man...but with weed.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 3, 2020)

gwheels said:


> And its your fault....dinosaur
> 
> Ok Boomer...
> 
> The older i get the more i realize my old man might have been on to something.....or i am becoming the old man...but with weed.


It dawned on me 20 yrs ago that I was becoming my father 2.0. *shiver*


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 3, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> It dawned on me 20 yrs ago that I was becoming my father 2.0. *shiver*


About 20 years ago my kid sister phoned me to share her epiphany. “Remember how dad had this hop&wiggle thing he did when he used the spade in the flowerbed? Well GUESS WHAT I JUST DID!1!”


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Jan 3, 2020)

gwheels said:


> And its your fault....dinosaur
> 
> Ok Boomer...
> 
> The older i get the more i realize my old man might have been on to something.....or i am becoming the old man...but with weed.


My old man would have gladly used weed if it were legal. He was a doctor and not really in love with corporate medicine.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jan 3, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> It dawned on me 20 yrs ago that I was becoming my father 2.0. *shiver*


It's really bad when you hear your father talking when you do.


greg nr said:


> My old man would have gladly used weed if it were legal. He was a doctor and not really in love with corporate medicine.


My dad found an OZ in my jacket and decided he should drive all the way to the cop shop to turn it in. I would like to have seen him explain it to a cop if he got stopped on the way.


----------



## ANC (Jan 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> It's really bad when you hear your father talking when you do.
> 
> My dad found an OZ in my jacket and decided he should drive all the way to the cop shop to turn it in. I would like to have seen him explain it to a cop if he got stopped on the way.


I've smoked a joint with my previous GP then me moved here... now my current GP smokes like 3 packs a day and probably has worse heart health and more stents than me.


----------



## NinjaShamen (Jan 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’ve never heard of that strain, it looks amazing. I’m growing chocolate mint og now you’re supposed to taste hints of cocoa


You ever try Chocalope? Taste fucking amazing


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> It's really bad when you hear your father talking when you do.
> 
> My dad found an OZ in my jacket and decided he should drive all the way to the cop shop to turn it in. I would like to have seen him explain it to a cop if he got stopped on the way.


It's worse when you sound and temporarily look like him for a moment; last October my sister came by for a visit. I catch her staring at me in wonder and confusion(and a bit of fear); "wut I say", jesus christ for a bit you look and sound just like Dad


----------



## Just Be (Jan 3, 2020)

It's not so much the punch of the hood that I enjoy. It's the hand clap that precedes it.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4449186


Lol I was thinking. If you did know this, why...


----------



## raratt (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jan 4, 2020)

NinjaShamen said:


> You ever try Chocalope? Taste fucking amazing


yeah real chocalope is up there with genuine exodus, for best tasting strains.
I'm currently growing some cocopopo and also chocodope, I clearly like chocolate weed streains


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 4, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4449427


All that's missing is a fan and something to hit it with.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4449186


Invention of the ball valve
a close congener of the stopcock


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Jan 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> All that's missing is a fan and something to hit it with.


Or a pot to piss in and a window to throw it out of.......


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Metasynth (Jan 4, 2020)

@Just Be please stop posting images or gifs of people being seriously injured or killed, it’s not funny, and quite disgusting actually.


----------



## .Smoke (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jan 4, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4449776


Skillz...


----------



## Just Be (Jan 4, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> @Just Be please stop posting images or gifs of people being seriously injured or killed, it’s not funny, and quite disgusting actually.


I'll think about it.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 4, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Can someone please walk me though this one? I’m tired of looking at it!!!


----------



## Dougnsalem (Jan 4, 2020)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Can someone please walk me though this one? I’m tired of looking at it!!!


One way it looks like a dude diving into the water. That urchin is his hair. (Cover the chick up, so you don't see her). The other is the chick holding the urchin.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 4, 2020)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Can someone please walk me though this one? I’m tired of looking at it!!!


It’s two wild mustangs having sex in a Siberian apple orchard.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 4, 2020)

Just Be said:


> View attachment 4449778


Is this your idea of a sex tape?










Clearly that dude got fucked by that tire.


----------



## Just Be (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## .Smoke (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 5, 2020)

NO





__





22 Words


A blend of everything from the serious & creative to the silly & absurd. Funny & fascinating viral content as well as more obscure pics, videos, & more.




twentytwowords.com


----------



## ANC (Jan 5, 2020)

at least it is dry-ish


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 5, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> NO
> View attachment 4450285
> 
> 
> ...


I believe that should be pink instead of yellow


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 5, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> NO
> View attachment 4450285
> 
> 
> ...


Just bought a pair, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 5, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Just bought a pair, thanks for the heads up.


I wonder if they make em in XXL? 
Add some lace and I'm in. 

(Mrs. Stool would kill me.)


----------



## raratt (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2020)

NinjaShamen said:


> You ever try Chocalope? Taste fucking amazing


I haven't had a chance to try that. Me and sativas don't get along very well. I get really anxious from sativas and don't really enjoy the high.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 6, 2020)

Somebody needs to wipe...


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I haven't had a chance to try that. Me and sativas don't get along very well. I get really anxious from sativas and don't really enjoy the high.


Annie taught me a trick: before smoking a strain that tends to give me weed anxiety, I take 25 mg of diphenhydramine (Benadryl). It reduces frequency, severity and duration of that anxiety. It might “defang” the zippy strains for you too.


----------



## Just Be (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Annie taught me a trick: before smoking a strain that tends to give me weed anxiety, I take 25 mg of diphenhydramine (Benadryl). It reduces frequency, severity and duration of that anxiety. It might “defang” the zippy strains for you too.


hmm I have to give that a shot. I was gifted some sour diesel that's been sitting in a jar for a few months. I'd like the energetic high if it didn't come with the crappy feeling too.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 6, 2020)

Finally!


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 6, 2020)

WFPD: Man chokes girlfriend after she claimed his fart smelled horrible


WICHITA FALLS (KFDX/KJTL) — A Wichita Falls man was arrested Sunday for choking and headbutting his girlfriend after she stated his fart smelled horrible, according to police. Christopher Ragsdale …




www.news10.com


----------



## srh88 (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 7, 2020)

'He didn’t even take a bite': Young Toronto Maple Leafs fan disappointed by birthday cake mishap


A mix-up at a Mascouche, Que. bakery last weekend had a young Toronto Maple Leafs fan celebrating his eighth birthday with cold cuts-inspired birthday cake.



toronto.ctvnews.ca


----------



## ANC (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## .Smoke (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Jan 8, 2020)

It's funny because it's true.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 8, 2020)

Just Be said:


> View attachment 4452271


Damn he’s really throwing that thang back huh?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Dougnsalem (Jan 8, 2020)

Hydrotech364 said:


>


It's 2016 already???


----------



## raratt (Jan 8, 2020)

Hydrotech364 said:


> View attachment 4452285


I haven't had sex with my wife in so long I forget which one of us is supposed to get tied up...


----------



## srh88 (Jan 8, 2020)

Dougnsalem said:


> It's 2016 already???


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 8, 2020)

Why doesn't the rich text editor work anymore?


----------



## raratt (Jan 8, 2020)

Oh jeez, I'm still giggling...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Axion42 (Jan 8, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4452619


Lmao wow


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jan 8, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


He does resemble donkey kong


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 8, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> He doess resemble donkey kong


Joe got triggered.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Jan 9, 2020)

Just Be said:


> View attachment 4451818


A runestone showing the drone incident at the Russian ren fair.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 9, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1195871581999947776


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1195871581999947776


lol
I was singing along!


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 9, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> lol
> I was singing along and having a ball!


Fify


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 9, 2020)

http://imgur.com/IO2K9Lj


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Jan 9, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/IO2K9Lj


The Tea Bagger seems shocked that his efforts are not fully appreciated.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jan 9, 2020)

Cage diving for rats


----------



## ANC (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 10, 2020)

ANC said:


>


A bandoleer is need to complete that outfit.


----------



## Just Be (Jan 10, 2020)

I knew it!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## 420God (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 10, 2020)

Lol. Love this podcast...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jan 10, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4453813


There needs to be an ice chest nearby...


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 10, 2020)

raratt said:


> There needs to be a pony keg nearby...


Fify


----------



## Dougnsalem (Jan 10, 2020)

raratt said:


> There needs to be an ice chest nearby...


Speaking of which....


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 11, 2020)

Dougnsalem said:


> Speaking of which....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4453934



Wtf is up with the packaged hand? 

SH420


----------



## Dougnsalem (Jan 11, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Wtf is up with the packaged hand?
> 
> SH420


----------



## Just Be (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jan 11, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Wtf is up with the packaged hand?
> 
> SH420


Frozen handburger.


----------



## raratt (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 11, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


>


One of my top 10 comedians


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 12, 2020)

@Laughing Grass 
some fun at Canada’s expense
like this rare declassified image of a Canadian nuke test (cryonuclear device).


----------



## ANC (Jan 12, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4454404


a gargoyle is not a gargoyle unless it is connected to the guttering its primary function is to carry water away from the building sides (and chase away evil spirits).
If it is not used as such it is called a grotesque.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 12, 2020)

For those who think the language in Disney movies simply isn’t real enough...


----------



## raratt (Jan 12, 2020)

Use your own judgement... It may turn into a left hook...


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4455058
> Use your own judgement... It may turn into a left hook...


----------



## raratt (Jan 12, 2020)

This one time in a titty bar I got my face tit slapped, a large breast can pack a punch.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## 420God (Jan 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> This one time in a titty bar I got my face tit slapped, a large breast can pack a punch.


----------



## raratt (Jan 12, 2020)

420God said:


> View attachment 4455117


No moobs...


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> No moobs...


‘specially quadramoobs


----------



## Just Be (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jan 12, 2020)

You Can Anonymously Send Someone A Chocolate Dick


Do you have someone you think they ought to know that they are, well, a dick?




trendings.net





Or a penis.


----------



## greg nr (Jan 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> You Can Anonymously Send Someone A Chocolate Dick
> 
> 
> Do you have someone you think they ought to know that they are, well, a dick?
> ...


You can send real penis's? Without dick's attached?


----------



## raratt (Jan 12, 2020)

greg nr said:


> You can send real penis's? Without dick's attached?


The terms are synonymous, some people prefer the word penis.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 12, 2020)

you can't remove the penis from the dick....unless your name is Bobbit...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 12, 2020)

or Dahmer...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Jan 12, 2020)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you can't remove the penis from the dick....unless your name is Bobbit...


Ahh, but if your a dick of a person with a penis, it could be removed.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 12, 2020)

Pastor a freak.



__ https://www.facebook.com/100010541706223/posts/988615058166542


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2020)

420God said:


> View attachment 4455117


he's got four titties.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Metasynth (Jan 13, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Oh Artax, I’m so sorry. Why did Atreyu have to take you into the swamp of sadness?


----------



## srh88 (Jan 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> he's got four titties.


Jealous?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 13, 2020)

I thought I used to Party.....


----------



## Dougnsalem (Jan 13, 2020)

Hydrotech364 said:


>


Glad I wasn't the dude in that pic. Where's the next one, two seconds later???


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Jealous?


Nope I got four titties too.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Bareback (Jan 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nope I got four titties too.


Pics or it didn’t happen.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nope I got four titties too.


----------



## ANC (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Metasynth (Jan 13, 2020)

ANC said:


>


Oh fuck no. Hello nightmares...


----------



## srh88 (Jan 14, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Oh fuck no. Hello nightmares...


You're not into eggjobs?


----------



## srh88 (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Jan 14, 2020)

For the record, I have Asperger's so my posting this is not insensitive.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4456215


MA NA MA NA ....DOO DOO DO DO DO.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 14, 2020)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> MA NA MA NA ....DOO DOO DO DO DO.....


just in case the image wasn't enough


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 14, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jan 14, 2020)

Just Be said:


> For the record, I have Asperger's so my posting this is not insensitive.
> View attachment 4456226


welcome to the club


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4456277


I don’t get it


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don’t get it


gave the dog a pee tree


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> gave the dog a pee tree


Lol I was thinking log of shit but that didn’t make sense


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol I was thinking log of shit but that didn’t make sense


You have good weed


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> You have good weed


Speaking of that, I should smoke some soon.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4456218


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4456414


Always check your shadows before uploading to IG


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Always check your shadows before uploading to IG


She has the shadow of a horse


----------



## srh88 (Jan 14, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4456414


Girth brooks


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 14, 2020)

@Roger A. Shrubber


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 14, 2020)

@GreatwhiteNorth this you bro


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 14, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> @GreatwhiteNorth this you bro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My "ruler" is tattooed on my D!ck. 
& that fish is short.


----------



## raratt (Jan 14, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My "ruler" is my D!ck.
> & that fish is short.


FIFY...lol


----------



## Just Be (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 14, 2020)

http://imgur.com/WzM2vYN


----------



## ANC (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 15, 2020)

Just another day on the streets of Toronto. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1217175213030420482


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 15, 2020)

Gonna get some booty at the disco!


----------



## Bareback (Jan 15, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Gonna get some booty at the disco!
> View attachment 4456914


Wall paper/fashion designer.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Just another day on the streets of Toronto.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1217175213030420482


I found it interesting that there is a reddit thread on how to deal with crackheads in Toronto.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/askTO/comments/bezhmd


----------



## raratt (Jan 15, 2020)

WTF?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> WTF?
> View attachment 4456924View attachment 4456925


That would be kinda fun without the garter.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That would be kinda fun without the garter sauce.


Fify

That costume fairly shouts "use a condiment"


----------



## raratt (Jan 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That would be kinda fun without the garter.


Trade you some fries for a taste of your burger? lol.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 15, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Fify
> 
> That costume fairly shouts "use a condiment"


I guess pickles don't count. 
They disappeared anyway...


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I guess pickles don't count.
> They disappeared anyway...


Lettuce imagine otherwise for a more perfect onion when going tomato with the wearer


----------



## Bareback (Jan 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That would be kinda fun without the garter.


Veggie style, more fun without the bun.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 15, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Veggie style, more fun without the bun.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 15, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4456942


You’re just fishing for a repose.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jan 15, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I guess pickles don't count.
> They disappeared anyway...


Pickle pasties...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 15, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> I found it interesting that there is a reddit thread on how to deal with crackheads in Toronto.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/askTO/comments/bezhmd


Our parking lot is gated and we often have drug addicts and homeless blocking the exit asking for money to move out of the way, mainly late at night. The crackheads don't bother me as much as the aggressive young panhandlers who make you feel scared for your safety.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Our parking lot is gated and we often have drug addicts and homeless blocking the exit asking for money to move out of the way, mainly late at night. The crackheads don't bother me as much as the aggressive young panhandlers who make you feel scared for your safety.


I’d Deathrace 2000 those motherfuckers. More points for multi kills...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> Pickle pasties...
> View attachment 4456960









I thought the pasties were earrings in the first pic.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 15, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I’d Deathrace 2000 those motherfuckers. More points for multi kills...


I've seriously thought about it. I just start flashing my high beams and creeping forward and they'll move.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've seriously thought about it. I just start flashing my high beams and creeping forward and they'll move.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Our parking lot is gated and we often have drug addicts and homeless blocking the exit asking for money to move out of the way, mainly late at night. The crackheads don't bother me as much as the aggressive young panhandlers who make you feel scared for your safety.


 Roll your window down and when they approach hit’em with the stun gun or pepper spray and they will not approach the cat again. And you can always say they were harassing you and you were scared for your life.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've seriously thought about it. I just start flashing my high beams and creeping forward and they'll move.


Keep your T-ball bat handy. (highly recommended) 

This one only weighs 15 oz. 








DeMarini Nitro Youth T-Ball Bat, 25" (-10) - Walmart.com


Free 2-day shipping. Buy DeMarini Nitro Youth T-Ball Bat, 25" (-10) at Walmart.com



www.walmart.com


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 15, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Roll your window down and when they approach hit’em with the stun gun or pepper spray and they will not approach the cat again. And you can always say they were harassing you and you were scared for your life.


Tried that on a jehovas witness one time. He kept rolling around on the floor screaming that he couldn’t breathe when I pepper sprayed him. But after the taser, he just wet himself and started crying


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 15, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Roll your window down and when they approach hit’em with the stun gun or pepper spray and they will not approach the cat again. And you can always say they were harassing you and you were scared for your life.


Believe it or not pepper spray and tasers are prohibited weapons and carry a sentence of up to ten years. 


Chunky Stool said:


> Keep your T-ball bat handy. (highly recommended)
> 
> This one only weighs 15 oz.
> 
> ...


I have one of these on my keychain for protection.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Believe it or not pepper spray and tasers are prohibited weapons and carry a sentence of up to ten years.
> 
> 
> I have one of these on my keychain for protection.


Give a sucka a buck fifty with one of those. Start at the ear and move towards the mouth. If you can start at the mouth even better, but most likely they’ll maneuver away.. Not that I know lol


----------



## NinjaShamen (Jan 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That would be kinda fun without the garter.


Definitely sounds fun.. I'd eat your burger


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have one of these on my keychain for protection.


A mini box cutter?
meh

You'd be better off with a mean kitty.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 15, 2020)

Household ammonia in a water pistol is effective when sprayed in their face


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jan 15, 2020)

ANC said:


>


Each car is a letter. One closest to us is an “s”


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 16, 2020)

Lmao...


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 16, 2020)

Big P said:


> post anything funny


Too soon???


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 16, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Gonna get some booty at the disco!
> View attachment 4456914


i swear my grandma had that shirt fabric on her couch, and the pants were the curtains....wonder how he met my grandma?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 16, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Believe it or not pepper spray and tasers are prohibited weapons and carry a sentence of up to ten years.
> 
> 
> I have one of these on my keychain for protection.


so you can open a box for them and earn their friendship?


----------



## ANC (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Jan 16, 2020)

Costanza's got nothing on this guy..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 16, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> A mini box cutter?
> meh
> 
> You'd be better off with a mean kitty.
> View attachment 4457188


Can't have them either. 

_ The following devices are hereby declared to be prohibited weapons:
(b) the device known as “Brass Knuckles” and any similar device consisting of a band of metal with finger holes designed to fit over the root knuckles of the hand._



Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so you can open a box for them and earn their friendship?


lol it's better than having nothing. I've never been in a situation where I felt I needed a weapon and would probably run away before I'd fight someone.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Bareback (Jan 16, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Can't have them either.
> 
> _ The following devices are hereby declared to be prohibited weapons:
> (b) the device known as “Brass Knuckles” and any similar device consisting of a band of metal with finger holes designed to fit over the root knuckles of the hand._
> ...


Well that’s a shame, not being able to defend myself that is. Not ever having to is pretty cool, is that how Canadians got the reputation for being so nice. Well for warning when you visit a lot of places in the US the first stop should be a a pawnshop to pick up a gun .


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 16, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Well that’s a shame, not being able to defend myself that is. Not ever having to is pretty cool, is that how Canadians got the reputation for being so nice. Well for warning when you visit a lot of places in the US the first stop should be a a pawnshop to pick up a gun .


A BIG fucking gun!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 16, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Well that’s a shame, not being able to defend myself that is. Not ever having to is pretty cool, is that how Canadians got the reputation for being so nice. Well for warning when you visit a lot of places in the US the first stop should be a a pawnshop to pick up a gun .


Isn't it illegal for non residents to have a gun in the US? Not that I’ve ever felt the need to have a gun when I’ve been there.



Singlemalt said:


> A BIG fucking gun!


I *always* bring my BIG fucking gun with me


----------



## NinjaShamen (Jan 16, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Isn't it illegal for non residents to have a gun in the US? Not that I’ve ever felt the need to have a gun when I’ve been there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Supermodel gun show! Evildoers will never stand a change against this well armed beautiful beast


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 16, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Isn't it illegal for non residents to have a gun in the US? Not that I’ve ever felt the need to have a gun when I’ve been there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you are a cutie. I swear you look like an ex girlfriend of mine. Nadine, is that you? Was I that bad that you switched sides? I'm sorry, my e-peen is not a true reflection...

SH420


----------



## NinjaShamen (Jan 16, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Damn you are a cutie. I swear you look like an ex girlfriend of mine. Nadine, is that you? Was I that bad that you switched sides? I'm sorry, my e-peen is not a true reflection...
> 
> SH420


Hey hey hey, she's no Nadine. Well she might be idk really. But she made a post once that she and I were now in a relationship (because I read her post). But I added her to my current relationship, making us part of a throuple.. still waiting on her to stop [email protected] it's taco night don't be late for dinner. Lmao


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 16, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Our parking lot is gated and we often have drug addicts and homeless blocking the exit asking for money to move out of the way, mainly late at night. The crackheads don't bother me as much as the aggressive young panhandlers who make you feel scared for your safety.


Wow that sounds like fun. What area is this in? I’m guessing Liberty Village?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 16, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Isn't it illegal for non residents to have a gun in the US? Not that I’ve ever felt the need to have a gun when I’ve been there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are more alike then you know... Super sexy..


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Bareback (Jan 16, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Isn't it illegal for non residents to have a gun in the US? Not that I’ve ever felt the need to have a gun when I’ve been there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was only joking, but if you go in the right shop you can get whatever you need.

The big guns are no joke. Bang bang


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I was only joking, but if you go in the right shop you can get whatever you need.
> 
> The big guns are no joke. Bang bang


The correct shops can be easy to recognize.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 16, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> View attachment 4457766


They are out here. I always get al pastor. Good in breakfast burritos.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4457785


Yeah I'm thinkin' a video would suffice.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 16, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> A BIG fucking gun!


Meh, it depends... 
I've found that carrying a gun can actually limit other non-lethal options. 

A good old fashioned "brawl" is probably not a good idea if you're carrying. If the fight ends up on the ground, which is likely, you could lose control of your firearm and find yourself in a much more dangerous situation. 

This is why police prefer not to go "hands on" with someone who is combative unless they have an overwhelming non-lethal advantage like pepper spray, taser, or K9.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jan 16, 2020)

heeeeere we goooooo!!!!!


----------



## raratt (Jan 16, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4457904
> heeeeere we goooooo!!!!!


40 degrees here and misty rain, if my adibiatic cooling from orographic lifting computations are correct snow level should be just above 2K feet.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> 40 degrees here and misty rain, if my adibiatic cooling from orographic lifting computations are correct snow level should be just above 2K feet.


We’ve had record heat 5 days straight 80+ some 30’s next week.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 16, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Isn't it illegal for non residents to have a gun in the US?







__





Nonimmigrant Aliens | Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives


Answers to some common questions for those who may be considered a nonimmigrant alien or for federal firearms licensees conducting business with nonimmigrant alien customers.




www.atf.gov


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Metasynth (Jan 16, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Baggie of Coke...lol


----------



## Dougnsalem (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jan 16, 2020)

Sorry for my last post in here. Thought I was in jibber jabber thread


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jan 16, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> They are out here. I always get al pastor. Good in breakfast burritos.


Not here. And I live in a border town.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## .Smoke (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## Dougnsalem (Jan 17, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


>


Lmao. Ok, that gets a WTF? Where do people come up with shit like that???


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 17, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Damn you are a cutie. I swear you look like an ex girlfriend of mine. Nadine, is that you? Was I that bad that you switched sides? I'm sorry, my e-peen is not a true reflection...
> 
> SH420


 Nope not Nadine, though I'm sure she's a very nice girl and still reppin' your team.  People often tell me I remind them of someone they know. weird.



NinjaShamen said:


> Hey hey hey, she's no Nadine. Well she might be idk really. But she made a post once that she and I were now in a relationship (because I read her post). But I added her to my current relationship, making us part of a throuple.. still waiting on her to stop [email protected] it's taco night don't be late for dinner. Lmao


For a minute I was like wtf are you talking about?!?! Fish tacos?









Bareback said:


> I was only joking, but if you go in the right shop you can get whatever you need.
> 
> The big guns are no joke. Bang bang


Apparently it's easy to get a gun here too if you know the right people. I took kickboxing classes for quite a while, learned the proper way to throw punches and where to place your kicks for greatest effect. So I can kick anyone's ass who is under 152cm, stays perfectly still and doesn't throw any punches of their own. I may be small, but I'm badass!









Radio host proves how easy it is to find an illegal gun in Toronto


A radio host who wanted to see how easy it is to get an illegal gun in Toronto was viewing firearms in the parking lot of a mall just hours after he began looking for one.



toronto.ctvnews.ca


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 17, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> We are more alike then you know... Super sexy..


What movie is that from? 



VILEPLUME said:


> Wow that sounds like fun. What area is this in? I’m guessing Liberty Village?


Core area, I don't want to pinpoint my location more than that.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 17, 2020)

Not sure how this got by the pta.


----------



## NinjaShamen (Jan 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nope not Nadine, though I'm sure she's a very nice girl and still reppin' your team.  People often tell me I remind them of someone they know. weird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fish tacos if you'd like... It's your night to cook though


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 17, 2020)

NinjaShamen said:


> Fish tacos if you'd like... It's your night to cook though


Wow. First date and you’re making her cook. 


Dougnsalem said:


> Lmao. Ok, that gets a WTF? Where do people come up with shit like that???


If Punchy were drawn with yellow bits, the joke would at least be corny.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 17, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4458460


so many clock
~ licks monitor~


----------



## NinjaShamen (Jan 17, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Wow. First date and you’re making her cook.
> 
> If Punchy were drawn with yellow bits, the joke would at least be corny.


No no, you missed the part where she and I are part of a throuple... It's simply her turn in the cooking rotation.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 17, 2020)

NinjaShamen said:


> No no, you missed the part where she and I are part of a throuple... It's simply her turn in the cooking rotation.


So far she hasn’t been over yet, q. e. d.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 17, 2020)

NinjaShamen said:


> No no, you missed the part where she and I are part of a throuple... It's simply her turn in the cooking rotation.


I think LG is a vegetarian?


----------



## greg nr (Jan 17, 2020)

Dougnsalem said:


> Lmao. Ok, that gets a WTF? Where do people come up with shit like that???


They either take too many opiods, or eat too much fibre. Either will produce shit tough enough to knock you out.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> What movie is that from?


I have no idea. Someone showed me that clip.


----------



## NinjaShamen (Jan 17, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I think LG is a vegetarian?


Fish tacos were her choice


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Jan 17, 2020)

I hate when each one of these things happens to me.


----------



## lokie (Jan 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> What movie is that from?




Lost in the urban jungle of Manhattan, Cowboy discovers that sometimes things aren't always what they seem.

Written and directed by and staring
Matthew Modine.










Cowboy (Short 2008) - IMDb


Cowboy: Directed by Matthew Modine. With Tanner Colby, Emily Donahoe, Alan Donnes, Karen Lisko. Lost in the urban jungle of Manhattan, Cowboy discovers that sometimes things aren't always what they seem.




m.imdb.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 17, 2020)

NinjaShamen said:


> It's your night to cook though


You're not selling this very well.



Singlemalt said:


> I think LG is a vegetarian?


I'm not a vegetarian, not that there's anything wrong with that. 



lokie said:


> Lost in the urban jungle of Manhattan, Cowboy discovers that sometimes things aren't always what they seem.
> 
> Written and directed by and staring
> Matthew Modine.
> ...


Just a four minute short film. I recognized him from stranger things.


----------



## NinjaShamen (Jan 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're not selling this very well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww come on now, I make beautiful artwork, custom furniture, I cook delicious food (on my nights to cook), I can fix anything around the house, I'm hung like a mule, with the stamina of a 20 year old. No sales pitch needed. And you're in luck tonight is meatballs and boneless chicken with cards against humanity. Perfect night to come on over lol.


----------



## lokie (Jan 17, 2020)

NinjaShamen said:


> Aww come on now, I make beautiful artwork, custom furniture, I cook delicious food (on my nights to cook), I can fix anything around the house, *I'm hung like a mule*, with the stamina of a 20 year old. No sales pitch needed. And you're in luck tonight is meatballs and boneless chicken with cards against humanity. Perfect night to come on over lol.



That is a big factor in the decision making process.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 17, 2020)

NinjaShamen said:


> Aww come on now, I make beautiful artwork, custom furniture, I cook delicious food (on my nights to cook), I can fix anything around the house, I'm hung like a mule, with the stamina of a 20 year old. No sales pitch needed. And you're in luck tonight is meatballs and boneless chicken with cards against humanity. Perfect night to come on over lol.


I’m hung like 1.2 mules but cards against humanity, bro, smooth.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 17, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I’m hung like 1.2 mules but cards against humanity, bro, smooth.


I'm hung like Borax.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jan 17, 2020)

I'm hung like a bull mouse...


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'm hung like a bull mouse...
> View attachment 4458760


nice rackrat


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> People often tell me I remind them of someone they know. weird.


No offense, but you remind of Terrence and Phillip. Take it as a compliment. You look hella Canadian lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 17, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm hung like Borax.
> 
> View attachment 4458750


----------



## raratt (Jan 17, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> nice rackrat


HEY! My eyes are down here...


----------



## srh88 (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 17, 2020)

My fav snack food is spap oop.
]


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 17, 2020)

http://imgur.com/a/rRPw2Wg


----------



## Axion42 (Jan 17, 2020)

That shits sad right there ^


----------



## shimbob (Jan 17, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> My fav snack food is spap oop.
> ]View attachment 4458860


I saw speed poop at first


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 18, 2020)

NinjaShamen said:


> No no, you missed the part where she and I are part of a throuple... It's simply her turn in the cooking rotation.



He said "Throuple"!


----------



## NinjaShamen (Jan 18, 2020)

Hydrotech364 said:


> He said "Throuple"!


I'm considering adding a 3rd woman to make it a quouple


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 18, 2020)

NinjaShamen said:


> I'm considering adding a 3rd woman to make it a quouple



I roll with 2 myself... Simultaneous Lovin!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 18, 2020)

“Buster Brown says what?”


----------



## raratt (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4459124
> 
> View attachment 4459142


1) Organ-izer, Magnetic Bell-end, better have Reciprocating Action

2) I read Vagina 4 LipsYouFuck.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Jan 18, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/a/rRPw2Wg


Fucking sad!


----------



## ANC (Jan 19, 2020)

I'm not usually for the death penalty, but this cunt cannot be allowed to breed


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 19, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4459734


That squirrel is fantastic. Come on now


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Jan 19, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4459922


Well it is organic, is it snot?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4459922


And it's 'woke' parents let it crawl on the floor of the urgent care!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> And it's 'woke' parents let it crawl on the floor of the urgent care!


Unvaccinated of course 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 19, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4459922


Parent trick #702 tie shoes together if there is no seat belt in cart.......


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Parent trick #702 tie shoes together if there is no seat belt in cart.......


Were you traumatized in that manner? 
There are two layers of cruelty here. The second is buying shoes that need to be tied ... for a kid young enough to go in the cart seat.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Were you traumatized in that manner?
> There are two layers of cruelty here. The second is buying shoes that need to be tied ... for a kid young enough to go in the cart seat.


Haha I still use velcro!


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Haha I still use velcro!


Kind a leaves your idea gutshot


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> And it's 'woke' parents let it crawl on the floor of the urgent care!


At 3am. This seems to be the most logical time to seek treatment for otitis media that's been present for over a week.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> At 3am. This seems to be the most logical time to seek treatment for otitis media that's been present for over a week.


Of course, because we all know the spawn of satan is most tractable at that hour.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 20, 2020)

Halliburton has the technology.


----------



## Just Be (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 20, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> No offense, but you remind of Terrence and Phillip. Take it as a compliment. You look hella Canadian lol.


lol whenever someone says no offense, you know they're going to say something offensive. I was never really a south park fan, the blame Canada stuff always made me laugh.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Dougnsalem (Jan 20, 2020)

Whelp, I've never claimed to be the smartest kinda guy. With that in mind.....


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Dougnsalem (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 20, 2020)

Dougnsalem said:


> View attachment 4460914


See a physician if the awesomeness lasts 4 hours or more.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4461304


I think I've seen this one....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 20, 2020)

Hydrotech364 said:


> I think I've seen this one....


I was going to be a smart ass and ask how it ends, but I'm not going to do that.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was going to be a smart ass and ask how it ends, but I'm not going to do that.


Happy Ending?

Asking for a friend.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 20, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Happy Ending?
> 
> Asking for a friend.


A million of them, if the audience is included


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jan 20, 2020)

This one I was impressed by.


----------



## ANC (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 21, 2020)

*


*


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 21, 2020)

Somebody please try this and confirm.









TikTok Users Are Dipping Their Balls Into Soy Sauce After Learning Testicles Have Taste Receptors


Ah, TikTok. The hot new(ish) social network full of wholesome memes, viral dances, and people dipping their balls into soy sauce to see if they can taste i




www.iflscience.com


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Somebody please try this and confirm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can only go by what I’m told but she says yes


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 21, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I can only go by what I’m told but she says yes


I'd also like someone to test franks red hot sauce. Apparently you can put that shit on everything.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd also like someone to test franks red hot sauce. Apparently you can put that shit on everything.


I’ll leave that to someone else. I don’t wanna have all the fun.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd also like someone to test franks red hot sauce. Apparently you can put that shit on everything.


You're not gonna fool me with this one.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Jan 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd also like someone to test franks red hot sauce. Apparently you can put that shit on everything.


My testicles say it's spicy but flavorful, she says she likes it better when I also dip them in ranch


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 21, 2020)

NinjaShamen said:


> My testicles say it's spicy but flavorful, she says she likes it better when I also dip them in ranch


I think you need to use more.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 21, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2511469878962631



@DustyDuke don't Aussies know how to use a can opener?


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 21, 2020)

If thats ur pic, Laughing grass, theres a girl I know in Canada that looks fairly similar.

"Emotikon Army"


----------



## NinjaShamen (Jan 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think you need to use more.


You can be in charge of pouring the bottle make sure you coat them really well


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2511469878962631
> 
> 
> 
> @DustyDuke don't Aussies know how to use a can opener?


Looks like she's gagging on invisible cock most of the video. I was really hoping she was going to puke all over herself 

SH420


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2511469878962631
> 
> 
> 
> @DustyDuke don't Aussies know how to use a can opener?


Can opener? What is this advanced Canadian technology you speak of?


----------



## NinjaShamen (Jan 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2511469878962631
> 
> 
> 
> @DustyDuke don't Aussies know how to use a can opener?


 I'm impressed that she got it open like that


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2511469878962631
> 
> 
> 
> @DustyDuke don't Aussies know how to use a can opener?


By the way there English so fuck you
English do I fucken sound English


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 21, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> By the way there English so fuck you
> English do I fucken sound English
> View attachment 4461636


 It was the fosters cans in the windowsill that got me... I didn't think anyone outside Australia with access to beer would drink that.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It was the fosters cans in the windowsill that got me... I didn't think anyone outside Australia with access to beer would drink that.


I don’t even think they drink that in australia. I think Budweiser is more popular, lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 21, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> If thats ur pic, Laughing grass, theres a girl I know in Canada that looks fairly similar.
> 
> "Emotikon Army"


This girl? Nope that's not me. 









shrxhky420 said:


> Looks like she's gagging on invisible cock most of the video. I was really hoping she was going to puke all over herself
> 
> SH420


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It was the fosters cans in the windowsill that got me... I didn't think anyone outside Australia with access to beer would drink that.


My best friend’s dad used to always have one in the fridge. He’s from Laos. I started to get suspicious and think it was the same one and he just didn’t want to throw it out. Me and my buddy finally drank it and never seen one since lol.


----------



## raratt (Jan 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It was the fosters cans in the windowsill that got me... I didn't think anyone outside Australia with access to beer would drink that.


We used to get a beer called Big Red on Guam that was brewed in Australia. I have no idea the percent alcohol in it but a 6 pack (or so) of that made clothing optional.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 21, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I don’t even think they drink that in australia. I think Budweiser is more popular, lol


I saw Crocodile Dundee, you can't fool me. It's the golden throat charmer... That would be a great name for a porn movie.









FresnoFarmer said:


> My best friend’s dad used to always have one in the fridge. He’s from Laos. I started to get suspicious and think it was the same one and he just didn’t want to throw it out. Me and my buddy finally drank it and never seen one since lol.


The dad didn't say anything about the missing beer? The Bier Markt is one of my favorite restaurants near me. Their claim to fame is having 150 different types of beer. I don't like beer but they also have great food. A couple times I've seen hipsters order fosters only to be turned away.


----------



## raratt (Jan 21, 2020)

@Bobby schmeckle


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> We used to get a beer called Big Red on Guam that was brewed in Australia. I have no idea the percent alcohol in it but a 6 pack (or so) of that made clothing optional.


These guys? Must have started lowering the alcohol content since then. 





__





Big Red Brewing | Brewery | Cambridge, Tasmania


Big Red Brewing - Small Batch Craft Beer Brewery in Tasmania




www.bigredbrewing.com.au





When I was in high school a friend and I liberated a case of molson brador from her dad for a bush party. None of us knew anything about alcohol content or drinking... I had to do the call of shame and get my dad to pick me up.  I don't think they make it anymore, probably a good thing.


----------



## raratt (Jan 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> These guys?


I believe the original company went bankrupt, they were selling it in '92? I have a table advert from them I grabbed from a bar.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It was the fosters cans in the windowsill that got me... I didn't think anyone outside Australia with access to beer would drink that.


No one in Australia drinks it, it’s purely for overseas sales mainly North America and Europe.
Edit: Buy some Melbourne Bitter if you see it. We don’t sell it overseas much we only send the shit stuff overseas


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 21, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> No one in Australia drinks it, it’s purely for overseas sales mainly North America and Europe.
> Edit: Buy some Melbourne Bitter if you see it. We don’t sell it overseas much we only send the shit stuff overseas



Just checked the beer store and lcbo sites and it's not available here. We do have Refined Fool Pouch Envy tho.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Just checked the beer store and lcbo sites and it's not available here. We do have Refined Fool Pouch Envy tho.


Pouch envy is when your mate picks up but you dont


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 21, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Pouch envy is when your mate picks up but you dont


Dang. I had a coarser interpretation.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> These guys? Must have started lowering the alcohol content since then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brador was code for bra undoer


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It was the fosters cans in the windowsill that got me... I didn't think anyone outside Australia with access to beer would drink that.


I have a fosters can as a coolant overflow tank on a rat rod. Had to make it to a show and that was holding it back lol so the fosters can went in and never came out.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I saw Crocodile Dundee, you can't fool me. It's the golden throat charmer... That would be a great name for a porn movie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol his dad said we could drink it. He rather us drink and smoke at the house than in the streets. His pops is like my pops. We been through some crazy shit together man.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 22, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> They don’t drink that in Australia. Budweiser is more popular, lol


FIFY


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 22, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=337070043869411


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4462432


Nice chairs. 
Looks like someone shit themselves.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 22, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=337070043869411



Now that's good theater. I'm def subscribing to that channel...







With my prayers...


----------



## ANC (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Dougnsalem (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 23, 2020)

ANC said:


>


I really do, it enrages me


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 23, 2020)

The guy on the left looks like if you order Maury from the Wish app.


----------



## raratt (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 23, 2020)

For my next trick


----------



## Just Be (Jan 23, 2020)

The nunchucks hanging on the doorknob is a nice touch.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 23, 2020)

Hydrotech364 said:


> View attachment 4463110


In this instance the rope doubles as a log splitter.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 23, 2020)

#16
An American walks into a pub in Galway and asks the barkeep "what's the fastest way to Dublin?" The barkeep asks "are ya' walkin' or drivin'?" The American responds "we're driving." The barkeep says "well, that'd be the fastest way."


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Jan 23, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jan 24, 2020)

A carinis.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 24, 2020)

No wonder I have trust issues.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Bareback (Jan 24, 2020)

Just Be said:


> View attachment 4463854


To follow up, Mrs. Jones did a home welfare check and gave mommy a fat D.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4463816


LOLLLLL
Now that's clever, thanks that belly laugh showed up right on time.
+


----------



## raratt (Jan 24, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> LOLLLLL
> Now that's clever, thanks that belly laugh showed up right on time.
> +


That is my brother the professional student talking, although it was during the war in Vietnam.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 24, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> LOLLLLL
> Now that's clever, thanks that belly laugh showed up right on time.
> +


Yes, got me too. I’ve shared it. Lol


----------



## ANC (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 25, 2020)

Saw this awhile back. Obviously stolen, stripped of it's wheels, and left on the side of the road. Someone woke up to a bad day. I hate thieves.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 25, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Saw this awhile back. Obviously stolen, stripped of it's wheels, and left on the side of the road. Someone woke up to a bad day. I hate thieves.


Around here the tweakers don't waste jacks or stands, they leave em on firewood rounds or big rocks.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jan 25, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Around here the tweakers don't waste jacks or stands, they leave em on firewood rounds or big rocks.


They use concrete landscape blocks around here. They are plentiful.


----------



## raratt (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jan 25, 2020)

*Gone in 60 seconds: $60K 2020 Corvette Stingray which is part of test fleet has its tires stolen after firm's employee parks it on a Detroit street *

   
The brazen tire jacking took place in Detroit's West Village neighborhood and occurred just days after a NASCAR team owner purchased the vehicle for $3million.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 26, 2020)

have 5 boxes being delivered to work tomorrow


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## Dougnsalem (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 26, 2020)

Instant karma.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 26, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Instant karma.
> View attachment 4465046


he’ll never be horny again


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## .Smoke (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 27, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> View attachment 4465860


This shit was the inspiration for fist bumps. 

(pun intended  )


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 27, 2020)

I thought I had everything......








This GoPro for Your Dick Is Ridiculous


You can now buy the Cock Cam, a cock ring with a camera on it, for $160.




www.vice.com


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jan 27, 2020)

Like Groucho Marx said to the woman with 14 children. "I love a good cigar, but I take it out of mouth every once in awhile."


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 27, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Procrasturbation™


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 27, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Procrasturbation™


Ohnotnowism


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 28, 2020)

ANC said:


>


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Metasynth (Jan 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


>


Ah classic Gary. When I was a kid, I saw this one and, and it was the first time I can remember that I laughed uncontrollably for minutes on end.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 28, 2020)

ANC said:


>


She has calves that only a cow could love.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 28, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> She has calves that only a cow could love.


those are cows...calves are small cows...those aren't small anythings...


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 28, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Ah classic Gary. When I was a kid, I saw this one and, and it was the first time I can remember that I laughed uncontrollably for minutes on end.
> 
> View attachment 4466428


This one did it for me.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 28, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> This one did it for me.
> View attachment 4466491


Mine


----------



## raratt (Jan 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Mine


The evening frog chorus has begun around here, tens of thousands of amphibians looking for love. It's comparable to cicadas in noise level.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> The evening frog chorus has begun around here, tens of thousands of amphibians looking for love. It's comparable to cicadas in noise level.


Oh I remember that! There were swampy spots near where I lived. We called them the frogs of Christmas. After the rain they’d be as intense as an old Star Trek phaser.

Here it’s ... well ... here.


----------



## ANC (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 28, 2020)

ANC said:


>


The real horror is that pope’s-pubes steering wheel cover


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4466605


That would fit in Just Cats too lettuce remember that thread


----------



## Just Be (Jan 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4466628


Pardon the length of the reply but your image reminded me of this series that I've always found hilarious.


----------



## Just Be (Jan 28, 2020)

10 more


----------



## Just Be (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 29, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2633684046684960


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 29, 2020)

George Jones would be proud.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 29, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4467179


Please recycle.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 29, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4467179


cheap hookers shh.


----------



## raratt (Jan 29, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4467179


Inner tube patch kit.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> Inner tube patch kit.


Diaphragm replacement.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 29, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4467227


Guess you've been there done that.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 29, 2020)

@FresnoFarmer this made me think of you. Not sure why. Lol


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 29, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4467332
> 
> @FresnoFarmer this made me think of you. Not sure why. Lol


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## Bareback (Jan 29, 2020)

I bought another used phone on eBay today, and it was supposed to be erased, cleaned, wiped whatever that means. I typed ” word “ into the AppStore and the phone responded with “ sup homie “ .....wtf..... when was this thing made ....1985.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 29, 2020)

http://imgur.com/iDMx94M


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 29, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/iDMx94M


Humans are fkn doomed.
We are disgusting.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 30, 2020)

Looks like someone vandalized Budlandia's banners by slashing them up. I wonder if it was an unhappy customer, competitor, Anti-cannabis zealot, or just plain old vandal. I'll probably never know and I don't care.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 30, 2020)

Homesteader staking a claim under an overpass along I-205 in Portland.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 30, 2020)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4467751


I didn't ... dead scene


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Homesteader staking a claim under an overpass along I-205 in Portland.


It warms my heart to know we haven't lost our pioneer spirit!


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 30, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Homesteader staking a claim under an overpass along I-205 in Portland.


Bet that one is an Internet troll


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 30, 2020)

Came across this on bed bath and beyond’s website.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 30, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4467977


Yes I've been drinking.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Bareback (Jan 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Came across this on bed bath and beyond’s website.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4467951


It’s a 90$ pillow.....are you high.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 30, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4468103


My last therapist obtained a restraining order against me after hearing my deepest darkest secrets and desires.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 30, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Yes I've been drinking.


You’re supposed to circle 1


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 30, 2020)

Bareback said:


> It’s a 90$ pillow.....are you high.


I’ve had $400 pillows, like pure ethnic goose down 

Now I have $4 pillows


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 30, 2020)

xtsho said:


> My last therapist obtained a restraining order against me after hearing my deepest darkest secrets and desires.


Now I’m curious; spill


----------



## xtsho (Jan 30, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> You’re supposed to circle 1


How about I circle liquor instead?


----------



## xtsho (Jan 30, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I’ve had $400 pillows, like pure ethnic goose down
> 
> Now I have $4 pillows


I have a $120 pillow. It goes with my $5000 Tempurpedic bed. Seriously, that's what they cost for king size. Best money I've ever spent in my life. A good night's sleep is mandatory and the Tempurpedic does it for me. It's like heaven.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 30, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I have a $120 pillow. It goes with my $5000 Tempurpedic bed. Seriously, that's what they cost for king size. Best money I've ever spent in my life. A good night's sleep is mandatory and the Tempurpedic does it for me. It's like heaven.


I only paid $1200 for my Masturpedic
(gotta pump it up regularly)


----------



## xtsho (Jan 30, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Now I’m curious; spill


In can't do that. I've already traumatized too many people. It's for your own good.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 30, 2020)

xtsho said:


> In can't do that. I've already traumatized too many people. It's for your own good.


Damn; it irritates me when people refuse to hurt me.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 30, 2020)

This new Bill Burr special is the FUNNIEST thing I've heard all year! I laughed so hard I hurt myself and had to pause it several times. Download it from YT, I'm sure it will be gone soon (I use a free program called Clip Grab to do this). Enjoy. Enjoy your ass off...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 30, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4468161


That's my fav line, been using it for years. And yes, I am single...


----------



## Bareback (Jan 30, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I’ve had $400 pillows, like pure ethnic goose down
> 
> Now I have $4 pillows


I’ve had some decent pillows but my fav was a sample from a hotel sales rep. Now I have neck and shoulder pain and I have to use a travel pillow... my wife bought some of those my pillows and got a travel size as a gift.... some how I always end up with the damn free ones.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 30, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I’ve had some decent pillows but my fav was a sample from a hotel sales rep. Now I have neck and shoulder pain and I have to use a travel pillow... my wife bought some of those my pillows and got a travel size as a gift.... some how I always end up with the damn free ones.


On second thought I like tittys ...those are my favorite pillows but their never free.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 30, 2020)

Bareback said:


> On second thought I like tittys ...those are my favorite pillows but their never free.


Ah yes! The good old sweater pillow!
My favorite...



SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 31, 2020)

Bareback said:


> It’s a 90$ pillow.....are you high.


lol nope I'm on a weed break. That's in Canadian dollars so it's only $68 USD. I wasn't thinking about buying it the CBD title just caught my eye.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 31, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I’ve had $400 pillows, like pure ethnic goose down
> 
> Now I have $4 pillows


Kinda curious what ethnicity were these geese?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Jan 31, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol nope I'm on a weed break. That's in Canadian dollars so it's only $68 USD. I wasn't thinking about buying it the CBD title just caught my eye.


"Weed break" why you on probation? Jk lol tolerance getting too high when you're turning on the volcano before the coffee pot


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 31, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4468447View attachment 4468448View attachment 4468449View attachment 4468450


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 31, 2020)

NinjaShamen said:


> "Weed break" why you on probation? Jk lol tolerance getting too high when you're turning on the volcano before the coffee pot


lol no probation. I've been abusing edibles daily trying to fix some sleep issues and it's left me feeling constantly cloudy headed. I figured a break was necessary to set things straight again.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 31, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Kinda curious what ethnicity were these geese?


I think they were Polish or Hungarian. Probably ranched by vaguely pissed-off Germans, now that I think of it.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 31, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4468476


I think that’s what mama’s Kevlar weave is for


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 31, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Ah yes! The good old sweater pillow!
> My favorite...
> 
> View attachment 4468221
> ...


Why he caressing it like it’s a baby bump though? Lol


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 31, 2020)

I mean is this guy even real?!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 31, 2020)

Coco colas said:


> Lolololol kys ^


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4469342


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## .Smoke (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 2, 2020)

It's the arthritis.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 2, 2020)

.Smoke said:


> View attachment 4469796


----------



## PhatNuggz (Feb 2, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's the arthritis.
> View attachment 4469966
> 
> View attachment 4469991
> ...


I never heard of the strains Older and Crankier


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 2, 2020)

PhatNuggz said:


> I never heard of the strains Older and Crankier


@Roger A. Shrubber is the breeder.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Feb 2, 2020)

as it does for all of us......


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 2, 2020)

^^^^ coolness


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 2, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 4470161


Those honeycones are bigger than bee cups


----------



## .Smoke (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 2, 2020)

https://www.ktvu.com/news/no-super-bowl-for-inmates-at-santa-rita-jail-after-deputies-confiscate-homemade-booze


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 2, 2020)

__


----------



## raratt (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 2, 2020)

I loved the Deadpool movies. I normally dislike Ryan Reynolds, but he was born for this role. Here he assembles a dubious team of 'heroes' for a mission, but it goes hilariously, horribly wrong. Partly because there is a insane wind advisory which Deadpool chooses to ignore...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 2, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4470420


Shouldn't that read "finger skating"?

SH420


----------



## raratt (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Dougnsalem (Feb 3, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Shouldn't that read "finger skating"?
> 
> SH420


L.M.A.O.....

Ok, that was a good one there.


----------



## Dougnsalem (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Dougnsalem (Feb 3, 2020)

I'm sorry. There may not be many that get this. I thought it was kinda funny....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Dougnsalem (Feb 3, 2020)

Any of you into construction? I need some advice on getting this window in.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Bareback (Feb 3, 2020)

Dougnsalem said:


> Any of you into construction? I need some advice on getting this window in.View attachment 4470706


You do not have permission to use my image. And to sit the record straight I’m rapping da window in metal . The reason we use a ladder on its side is to hold my beer between the wrongs .


----------



## GBAUTO (Feb 3, 2020)

You spelled rung wrong...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 3, 2020)

GBAUTO said:


> You spelled rung wrong...


Well that's where you're rung. In his neck of the woods it's wrong. 
I got your back @Bareback ... oh, now that sounds rung!

SH420


----------



## raratt (Feb 3, 2020)

Two wrongs don't make a ladder.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> Two wrongs don't make a ladder.


But three ladders make for a sketchy scaffold.


----------



## Just Be (Feb 3, 2020)

The many faces of Stanley Roper


----------



## Bareback (Feb 3, 2020)

Just Be said:


> The many faces of Stanley Roper
> View attachment 4470891View attachment 4470892
> View attachment 4470894View attachment 4470895
> View attachment 4470896View attachment 4470897
> View attachment 4470898View attachment 4470893


He would have made a good Putin, maybe even a James Bond comic film.


----------



## Just Be (Feb 3, 2020)

Bareback said:


> He would have made a good Putin, maybe even a James Bond comic film.


As much as I loved Don Knotts, Ralph Furley had nothing on Mr. Roper.


----------



## raratt (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Feb 3, 2020)

Freakin brilliant.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> Two wrongs don't make a ladder.


no, it takes at least three....


----------



## SMT69 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## SMT69 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## SMT69 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## SMT69 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## SMT69 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## neosapien (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 4, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4472142




SH420


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 5, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2310158709234058


----------



## Bareback (Feb 5, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4472142


Costal bar scrimp very commonly found on the beaches of Florida especially during spring break. The stench can be overwhelming.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 5, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Costal bar scrimp very commonly found on the beaches of Florida especially during spring break. The stench can be overwhelming.


They cook up into a tasty shrimp skanki


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2310158709234058


They knew what’s up. I envy that bitches jawline. Solid af.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 5, 2020)

hanimmal said:


>


Fox and badger, buddies 






SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 5, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> They knew what’s up. I envy that bitches jawline. Solid af.


I think you're right, I was half expecting one of the guys to get violent.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think you're right, I was half expecting one of the guys to get violent.
> 
> View attachment 4472591



Trust Me, I Know.......


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think you're right, I was half expecting one of the guys to get violent.
> 
> View attachment 4472591


First of all. If the first guy or the lady(?) had something they all got it now.

Secondly, my wife would put some shit on me like that lol.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## madra (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Feb 5, 2020)

There was an old post that had a woman leading a man by his penis. It was labeled, The History of the World in One Picture.. I would appreciate it if anyone can find it.


----------



## PhatNuggz (Feb 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> They cook up into a tasty shrimp skanki



now that's funny, I don't care who you are


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 6, 2020)

Wurd!


----------



## Smokesteve (Feb 6, 2020)

Not sure I've seen this on here but this kid is classic he has the voice of a buzzed old man.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 6, 2020)

Smokesteve said:


> Not sure I've seen this on here but this kid is classic he has the voice of a buzzed old man.




SH420


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 6, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4473312


I'm using that one!


----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 6, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


How is that funny?


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Bareback (Feb 6, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4473447


I’d like to see mr. kerige do that.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 6, 2020)

Sing like a castrato...


----------



## GBAUTO (Feb 6, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sing like a castrato...
> 
> View attachment 4473566
> Damn, I'm having flashbacks of using an emasculator in FFA in high school. Still makes me cringe thinking about it.


----------



## Nugachino (Feb 6, 2020)

I use these at work. Find they make for good grip trainers with like 3 elastrator bands on there. Dared a few people to take the challenge. No takers.


----------



## ANC (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10157305589142807


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 7, 2020)

Lol - "Which one of these tube do you smell out of"


----------



## srh88 (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## Dougnsalem (Feb 7, 2020)

I really don't hate women. Honest! Lol


----------



## raratt (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4474114


----------



## srh88 (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Feb 8, 2020)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4474469


ok


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 8, 2020)

Truth be told, in the 80s that kid could have been mine.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 8, 2020)

Dougnsalem said:


> View attachment 4473978


Isn't this how the story of Jonah & the whale started???


----------



## raratt (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## SMT69 (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## SMT69 (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## SMT69 (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## SMT69 (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## 420God (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 10, 2020)

This Mf'r....


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 11, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226186431745417216


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Feb 11, 2020)

Hydrotech364 said:


> View attachment 4477053


We will we will mock you


----------



## raratt (Feb 11, 2020)

@sunni


----------



## srh88 (Feb 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> @sunni
> View attachment 4477057


The bunny is cute. Be real tasty with butter


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 11, 2020)

srh88 said:


> The bunny is cute. Be real tasty with butter


“There’s a hare on my food, waiter”


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226186431745417216


----------



## raratt (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4477164


Not funny. My g/f had to switch planes in china for Manila last week and not coming back for 3 more days.












Is it too late for Insurance?


----------



## 420God (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 11, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


>


Dumbasses all of them. He's lucky a punch was the worst thing he got.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 11, 2020)

420God said:


> View attachment 4477170


Did you try it?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4477166


@Bobby schmeckle


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Not funny. My g/f had to switch planes in china for Manila last week and not coming back for 3 more days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's never to late for insurance! Get on it


----------



## greg nr (Feb 11, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> It's never to late for insurance! Get on it


Or the spare g/f..


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Or the spare g/f..


LOL great point


----------



## srh88 (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 12, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226425001865359361


----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Dumbasses all of them. He's lucky a punch was the worst thing he got.


I think most pranks like this are fake or partially faked to create drama.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 12, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> I think most pranks like this are fake or partially faked to create drama.


play with fire....









Hood Prank Gone Wrong: Prankster Murdered in Chicago


16 year old is dead after attempting to prank gang members in Chicago.




www.dailybuzz.ch


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> play with fire....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder what the other 31 people did that got them shot that weekend?


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 12, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I wonder what the other 31 people did that got them shot that weekend?


Were 31 people really shot that weekend?


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Were 31 people really shot that weekend?


That’s what the article said


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 12, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> That’s what the article said


lol That's hilarious (not the 31 people being shot) I should read the whole article.


----------



## lokie (Feb 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Were 31 people really shot that weekend?


*In Chicago, 226 people have been shot this year. That is 42 more than 2019.*
Data through Tuesday, February 11

The Chicago Tribune crime team tracks shooting victims in Chicago. Data represents number of victims, not shooting incidents. 








Tracking Chicago shooting victims: 2,021 so far this year, 164 more than in 2020.


Chicago shooting victims: Charts, maps tracking shooting victims




www.chicagotribune.com





*What's the Current Day Number?*

*Today Wednesday, February 12, 2020 is ...*
*Day 43*



226 in 42 days. 


It's a tough world out there.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 12, 2020)

My daughter sent me this


----------



## NinjaShamen (Feb 12, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I wonder what the other 31 people did that got them shot that weekend?


Lived in Chicago... One of the worst places on Earth to call home


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 12, 2020)

lokie said:


> *In Chicago, 226 people have been shot this year. That is 42 more than 2019.*
> Data through Tuesday, February 11
> 
> The Chicago Tribune crime team tracks shooting victims in Chicago. Data represents number of victims, not shooting incidents.
> ...


That’s just sad


----------



## neosapien (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 12, 2020)

Saving this for friday


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 12, 2020)

Hydrotech364 said:


> Saving this for friday
> View attachment 4478063


The duct tape puts it over the top


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 12, 2020)

Hydrotech364 said:


> Saving this for friday
> View attachment 4478063


Doo Doo Doo Dunk, Dudunk, Dudunk

At least that's how it sounds in my head.


----------



## xtsho (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 12, 2020)

Catching some zzz's

Portland Oregon is never a dull place if you know where to go.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 12, 2020)

lokie said:


> *In Chicago, 226 people have been shot this year. That is 42 more than 2019.*
> Data through Tuesday, February 11
> 
> The Chicago Tribune crime team tracks shooting victims in Chicago. Data represents number of victims, not shooting incidents.
> ...


Damn. They playing tennis out there. Body for body.


----------



## Dougnsalem (Feb 13, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Catching some zzz's
> 
> Portland Oregon is never a dull place if you know where to go.


Yeah, we're right there with you. Pretty sad.


----------



## Dougnsalem (Feb 13, 2020)

One of my favorites....


----------



## Just Be (Feb 13, 2020)

xtsho said:


>


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 13, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/944955515630571/posts/2526928820766558


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Feb 13, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/944955515630571/posts/2526928820766558


The show must go on.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 13, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/944955515630571/posts/2526928820766558


Girl is hardcore! I was reading on TMZ that she broke her jaw and cracked some teeth.





__





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## 420God (Feb 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Girl is hardcore! I was reading on TMZ that she broke her jaw and cracked some teeth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 13, 2020)

http://imgur.com/WOYRMCU


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 13, 2020)

420God said:


> View attachment 4478440


That's a workplace injury. I'd lawyer up for sure.


----------



## 420God (Feb 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's a workplace injury. I'd lawyer up for sure.


Most cases exotic dancers are considered independent contractors and actually have to pay the establishment to dance. I believe it's at their own risk type deal too.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 13, 2020)

420God said:


> Most cases exotic dancers are considered independent contractors and actually have to pay the establishment to dance. I believe it's at their own risk type deal too.


I used to work at a strip club. The girls had to pay a percentage of their tips to the house and they would tip the dj separately. 

SH420


----------



## greg nr (Feb 13, 2020)

lokie said:


> The show must go on.
> View attachment 4478436


I want whatever it is she's smoking.......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 13, 2020)

420God said:


> Most cases exotic dancers are considered independent contractors and actually have to pay the establishment to dance. I believe it's at their own risk type deal too.


That's messed up! Scratch that one off the career path.


----------



## 420God (Feb 13, 2020)

From my experience with strippers I'm sure her face was already numb from all the blow.


----------



## 420God (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## neosapien (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## jungle666 (Feb 13, 2020)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 4478518


Funny as man


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Feb 13, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4478959


Cowschwitz, represent


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 13, 2020)

Fishermen call it chum.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 13, 2020)

Me too!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 13, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4478994
> Fishermen call it chum.


Yeah it's grownups that suck ass.....kids are real, tell it how it is, and don't give a fuck! LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 13, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah it's grownups that suck ass.....kids are real, tell it how it is, and don't give a fuck! LOL


but you can shred more kids before scheduled maintenance


----------



## Bareback (Feb 13, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4478890


I used to have a crazy as girl who would stick a 9 volt battery to my sack after or during head , she was really into it....me not so much. She would also stick it to herself . I'm pretty sure she was seriously into some kinky shit but I didn't hang out long enough to find out.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 14, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I used to have a crazy as girl who would stick a 9 volt battery to my sack after or during head , she was really into it....me not so much. She would also stick it to herself . I'm pretty sure she was seriously into some kinky shit but I didn't hang out long enough to find out.


Damn, that’s extreme. I had a native chick who always did the deed with beer in her mouth. Talk about mind blowing. She would would do it while I’m sleeping too. Wake up to bubbles and a tongue ring dancing on my junk. Nympho for sure.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 14, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Damn, that’s extreme. I had a native chick who always did the deed with beer in her mouth. Talk about mind blowing. She would would do it while I’m sleeping too. Wake up to bubbles and a tongue ring dancing on my junk. Nympho for sure.


Now that is how to put head on a beer


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4479299


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Feb 14, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4479380
> 
> View attachment 4479384


----------



## raratt (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4479684


That's a good one!


----------



## lokie (Feb 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4479684


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 14, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/100001314530558/posts/2672476782806113


----------



## srh88 (Feb 14, 2020)

This is real.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 14, 2020)

"Make my kidney's great again"

Please.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4479684


The unicorn digs it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 14, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> The unicorn digs it.


He/She does seem to have an unusually big smile there.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 14, 2020)

Too soon?


----------



## raratt (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Feb 14, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


I did nazi that coming


----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4479684


It's not as bad as you think. The unicorn was constipated. 



All better now 

SH420


----------



## srh88 (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Feb 15, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4480216


Almost 40 years later and my right shin still has the battle scars from these 'bear traps'.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 15, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4480216View attachment 4480217View attachment 4480218View attachment 4480219View attachment 4480220


Fuck those pedals!! I think I still have one stuck in my shin!

ah, to be a kid again.

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 15, 2020)

Shredded my shins on a few meat grinders! The better they stuck the worse they hurt LOL!


----------



## lokie (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 16, 2020)

Now this is a breakfast taco.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Feb 16, 2020)

greg nr said:


>


----------



## Just Be (Feb 16, 2020)

greg nr said:


>


_"I have hours, only lonely.."_ Must be at the tail end of the nine lives


----------



## Just Be (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4481103


LMAO that one actually made me LOL........loud!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Dougnsalem (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## SMT69 (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## SMT69 (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## SMT69 (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## SMT69 (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## SMT69 (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## SMT69 (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## SMT69 (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## SMT69 (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## SMT69 (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## SMT69 (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## SMT69 (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## SMT69 (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## SMT69 (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## SMT69 (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## SMT69 (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## SMT69 (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## SMT69 (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## SMT69 (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## SMT69 (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Feb 17, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


>


So old they have to take off their glasses to hear you, hilarious!


----------



## neosapien (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Feb 17, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4481923


I wouldn't wait in line for a 'woman' that had a bulge like that in her panties.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Feb 17, 2020)

Just Be said:


> I wouldn't wait in line for a 'woman' that had a bulge like that in her panties.


You noticed that too?


----------



## Just Be (Feb 17, 2020)

Dirty Harry said:


> You noticed that too?


It's the first place I look when I see a woman in panties ..even if she is a cartoon


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 17, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4482209







SH420


----------



## Just Be (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Bareback (Feb 18, 2020)

Just Be said:


> View attachment 4482452


It looks very .....ahhh....hmmm.....what’s the word


----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Corso312 (Feb 18, 2020)

lokie said:


> *In Chicago, 226 people have been shot this year. That is 42 more than 2019.*
> Data through Tuesday, February 11
> 
> The Chicago Tribune crime team tracks shooting victims in Chicago. Data represents number of victims, not shooting incidents.
> ...


Heres 

Here's what we go by to keep track,. https://heyjackass.com/

I've got 524 homicides for the year.. the pool is 6 grand.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 18, 2020)

NinjaShamen said:


> Lived in Chicago... One of the worst places on Earth to call home



It's not that bad, I can think of plenty worse.


----------



## raratt (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 18, 2020)

Had to check to see if he popped one.



__ https://www.facebook.com/1443400469217762/posts/2886610771563384


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Bareback (Feb 18, 2020)

Is it all for a boner or don r for all Ian
Always sCrew that up to a


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Bareback (Feb 19, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Is it all for a boner or don r for all Ian
> Always sCrew that up to a


Omg Stones Farmer has invaded my sleep patterns or secret Santa is really paying off


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 19, 2020)

Warming up the dancing shoes

.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Feb 19, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4483623


the left pic 
“I am Groot”


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 19, 2020)

Got caught watching porn


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Got caught watching porn
> 
> View attachment 4483836


dickhead
and
twathead


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> dickhead
> and
> twathead


Fuckheads


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Fuckheads


The classic case of “two heads are way fucking better than one”


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 20, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4484019


Whoever did this shit needs their ass whooped lol.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 20, 2020)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 4483366


This how women learn to perfect our shoulderstand pose while we wait for a towel.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## madra (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Feb 20, 2020)

My dream job


----------



## lokie (Feb 20, 2020)

srh88 said:


> My dream job
> View attachment 4484570


----------



## srh88 (Feb 20, 2020)

lokie said:


>


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## hossthehermit (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## neosapien (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 21, 2020)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 4485051View attachment 4485052View attachment 4485053View attachment 4485054View attachment 4485055View attachment 4485056View attachment 4485057View attachment 4485058


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 22, 2020)

The comments killed me. Talking about “this is how every snitch sat before they snitched.” Lmao can’t wait to tell.


----------



## lokie (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## SMT69 (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 22, 2020)

Thanks for the chuckles


FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4486624


KARMA.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 23, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4486624


That’ll reflect badly on her marriage


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Feb 23, 2020)

More safe for work porn


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 23, 2020)

Just Be said:


> More safe for work porn
> 
> View attachment 4487005 View attachment 4487006 View attachment 4487007


There's something wrong with this...?


----------



## neosapien (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 24, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4487794


----------



## 420God (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Feb 24, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4487794





Laughing Grass said:


>


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Dougnsalem (Feb 25, 2020)

Things I Did Last Night




It blows me away that someone actually spent the time to do that site..... Lol


----------



## lokie (Feb 25, 2020)

Dougnsalem said:


> Things I Did Last Night
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This one is an interesting link.



Spoiler









The Go Fuck Yourself Home Page


The Go Fuck Yourself Home Page, a way for you to tell someone what you think of them.



www.amishrakefight.org


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## neosapien (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 25, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


LOL I thought I heard that, but thought it was because of the drug induced state I was in before passing out.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> LOL I thought I heard that, but thought it was because of the drug induced state I was in before passing out.


Wonder how they’d fare against a Zomboni


----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 25, 2020)

ANC said:


>




SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2020)

ANC said:


>


elegant weapons from a more civilized age


----------



## Just Be (Feb 25, 2020)

ANC said:


>


I didn't notice at first but it looks like the old man took a tong to the skull.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 25, 2020)

She kinda looks like an unhappy version of Leslie Jones.







must have been some amazing crab legs.


----------



## shimbob (Feb 25, 2020)

He used to be a crab leg connoisseur until he took a tong to the head.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 25, 2020)

Let’s be real, crabs legs are fucking delicious. I mean, when you get those good meaty sweet ones...mmm. 

I’ve almost come to blows on a Vegas buffet line over said crustacean. Shit. You can’t just sit there and pick out every single good leg for yourself when you got people behind you, leave them the dregs. Not cool, bro. Not cool

That being said, my last crab leg experience was exceptional. Fuckin exquisite.


----------



## Just Be (Feb 25, 2020)

Friends of hers will be the first to admit that Chequita is just bananas about crab legs


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 25, 2020)

ANC said:


>


LMAO the anal animal!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 25, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LMAO the anal animal!


If you're going to wear leopard print you might as well do anal too. 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=217680692740824


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> If you're going to wear leopard print you might as well do anal too.


Now I know why my wife runs when I wear mine!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Feb 25, 2020)

ANC said:


>


Where'd you find that? Freaking cool! Disregard I googled d that shit.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> If you're going to wear leopard print you might as well do anal too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ar they not actually demonstrating the need for a long over due rectal-cranial inversion procedure? When is insurance going to cover that pre-existing condition?


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Feb 25, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4489079


I actually grew up without pagers, or even home answering machines. I don't think we even had a cordless telephone. If you wanted to send and receive discreet messages, you would pin cryptic notes to telephone poles wadded up and easy to miss.

Gawd I feel old...........


----------



## lokie (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## sportyridr (Feb 25, 2020)

I knew we shouldn’t have brought mom to meet Roddy Piper!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 25, 2020)

lokie said:


>


Alpacas


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 25, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Alpacas


It's an emoji on an ostrich.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> If you're going to wear leopard print you might as well do anal too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His gains are oil, not loyal. Fucking synthol freaks really have a mental illness.


----------



## Joedank (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Feb 25, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Alpacas


Yes. But I bet his cold ass would put on a Llama Tux if he had one.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 25, 2020)

lokie said:


> Yes. But I bet his cold ass would put on a Llama Tux if he had one.


I bet you're right


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Feb 26, 2020)

ANC said:


>


Particularly if Bernie is elected


----------



## ANC (Feb 26, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> Particularly if Bernie is elected









People get fucked over regardless of who is in charge


----------



## ANC (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 26, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=433283427396476


----------



## NinjaShamen (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## neosapien (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 26, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4489924


I promise!


----------



## NinjaShamen (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Corso312 (Feb 27, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4490382


Wow..that's an owl grabbing a hawk?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 27, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=816761072157760


----------



## raratt (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Feb 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=433283427396476
> 
> 
> View attachment 4489466View attachment 4489467View attachment 4489468


I am such a nerd my wife said the couch was the most porny thing she has ever seen on my screen walking by.
Normally my screens are covered in datasheets and technical drawings.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Feb 27, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


>


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 27, 2020)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4490573


Her birthday just passed......


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Dougnsalem (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 27, 2020)

Dougnsalem said:


> View attachment 4490663


LOL oh so fucked up!


----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 27, 2020)

My new friend sent me this  Not a bad idea





Love this movie.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 28, 2020)

not all superheros wear capes.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 28, 2020)

Happened yesterday north of Toronto. I understand this guys frustration. I've been stuck behind the a convoy of plows clearing the highway at a turtle's pace, but calling the cops and swearing at the lady answering the phone?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1233040165834235904


----------



## neosapien (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Happened yesterday north of Toronto. I understand this guys frustration. I've been stuck behind the a convoy of plows clearing the highway at a turtle's pace, but calling the cops and swearing at the lady answering the phone?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1233040165834235904


People are idiots.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 28, 2020)

Like the people that think they need to be part of their own ski movie......but suck


----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 28, 2020)

The guy driving the stereotypical van is still getting raped.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 28, 2020)

I once asked my boss for a raise. With complete sincerity he opened a desk drawer and tossed a Playboy on his desk. Then told me to enjoy my extra vacation time in the men's room. True story.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 29, 2020)

Police department jokingly offers ‘free’ meth test to check for coronavirus


A police department in Wisconsin has generated buzz on social media after it sent a Facebook post encouraging people to turn over meth to police for a “free” test to make sure…



thehill.com


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 29, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/160328526481/posts/10157151680181482


]


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 29, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4490382



Someone help me out here..does the owl get the hawk? 

I see tail feathers facing out over the cliff that never move.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 29, 2020)

Wh


FresnoFarmer said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/160328526481/posts/10157151680181482
> 
> 
> ]


When I first planted some fruit trees I put out a few of these to keep deer away. They love to eat young growth. Worked great. They are commercially available and not expensive.

Also surprised more than one person walking up my driveway.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 29, 2020)

Corso312 said:


> Someone help me out here..does the owl get the hawk?
> 
> I see tail feathers facing out over the cliff that never move.


Yeah, the owl gets it. I'm not sure about the feathers that don't move. A 3rd bird that's sleeping and didn't bother with the commotion? 

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## dangledo (Feb 29, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


>


Hardest I've laughed in a while. Thank you


----------



## lokie (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Feb 29, 2020)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4492146


Stolen, lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4492372


Little hotdogs.......


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 29, 2020)

Corso312 said:


> Someone help me out here..does the owl get the hawk?
> 
> I see tail feathers facing out over the cliff that never move.


Dude, it's a pigeon.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4492372


How does the eater get their head in those three little holes?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 29, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> How does the eater get their head in those three little holes?


Probably a zipper on the back nube........


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 29, 2020)

Joke went over your head. "Pube." Laugh with not at. Lest ye become the fool.


----------



## raratt (Feb 29, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> How does the eater get their head in those three little holes?


----------



## raratt (Feb 29, 2020)

PENIS!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> PENIS!
> View attachment 4492415


Only you would know it existed and where to find it..


----------



## raratt (Feb 29, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Only you would know it existed and where to find it..


Yup, facebook.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> Yup, facebook.


LMAO


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Feb 29, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/183538018924450/posts/452554512022798


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Mar 1, 2020)

Isn'


Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4492684
> 
> View attachment 4492720


Isn't the vaccine given orally?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 1, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> Isn'
> 
> Isn't the vaccine given orally?


Only the 2nd dose 3rd is rectal......


----------



## raratt (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Mar 1, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Only the 2nd dose 3rd is rectal......


It's always interesting to see if you can arrange the anal dose before the oral one....


----------



## lokie (Mar 1, 2020)

greg nr said:


> It's always interesting to see if you can arrange the anal dose before the oral one....


In that order, from the look on his face, the next 2 oral doses would be easily administered.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 1, 2020)

Like groceries


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 1, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Dude, it's a pigeon.


What's with the eye roll you condescending clown?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 1, 2020)

Corso312 said:


> What's with the eye roll you condescending clown?


He's still got control of his eyes?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 1, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> He's still got control of his eyes?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 1, 2020)

Better fire another Chunky. Aint there yet.


----------



## lokie (Mar 1, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4493455


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 1, 2020)

lokie said:


>


Gevalt


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## GBAUTO (Mar 1, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Gevalt


Oy


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 2, 2020)

But she says the same thing when trump is on TV...


----------



## Just Be (Mar 2, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4493692
> But she says the same thing when trump is on TV...


I say the same thing every time I see one of those hipster beards walk by.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 2, 2020)

Miss Chernobyl?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 2, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4493778


I;m dyslific. Ass backwards at everything.


----------



## ANC (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 2, 2020)

I got that before I saw the writing. Better start wearing the mirrored shades so It comes to me backwards...??


----------



## ismann (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 2, 2020)

ismann said:


>


Shit's about to get real...


----------



## srh88 (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Mar 2, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Shit's about to get real...
> View attachment 4494449


Meanwhile, back at home..


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 3, 2020)

Just Be said:


> Meanwhile, back at home..
> View attachment 4494504


EEEEEWE!!!!!!!!


----------



## neosapien (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 3, 2020)

And I always assumed Bert was gay.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4494779




SH420


----------



## raratt (Mar 3, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 4494813
> 
> SH420


If she is a lesbian she would be this:








Snagglepuss - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> If she is a lesbian she would be this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and lesbians worry about long finger nails


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Mar 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4494938


No way, trying to make the cat girl happy and end up with scratches down your back.....oh wait, nevermind.


----------



## lokie (Mar 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> No way, trying to make the cat girl happy and end up with scratches down your back.....oh wait, nevermind.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> and lesbians worry about long finger nails


And dirty finger nails I would think.


----------



## lokie (Mar 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> and lesbians worry about long finger nails


I can see that there is certainly a point that they would become a stumbling block in any interpersonal relationship. 






Found this little tidbit.

What are your thoughts of nails on males?

Karolina and Patryk say ‘we spotted this guy with super long nails on the ferry to Koh Samui (where my friend stayed in a unque AirBNB) in Thailand. In Asia they think that a man with long nails is attractive because he doesn’t need to work physically. so this guy must be very rich, haha’.














Long Fingernails for Men from Thailand! | The Travel Tart Blog


Funny travel photo of guy with super long fingernails on the ferry to Koh Samui in Thailand. Men with long nails is attractive because he's probably rich!




www.thetraveltart.com


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 3, 2020)

NinjaShamen said:


> View attachment 4495148


Gotta save that one!


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 4, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 4495461
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it just me? Or is LG's avi not a young Joe Dirt with sexuality issues? I see David Spade at first glance.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 4, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Is it just me? Or is LG's avi not a young Joe Dirt with sexuality issues? I see David Spade at first glance.


I can only see her as a Flower.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 4, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> I can only see her as a Flower.


I see Joe and cringe as I recall elementary years.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> And dirty finger nails I would think.


dirty anything and I'm not interested.



lokie said:


> I can see that there is certainly a point that they would become a stumbling block in any interpersonal relationship.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hard no, that looks gross. Unless you're a guitar player, trim those nails short. A nice car or house is a better way of showing off you're wealth if you feel the need. I keep my nails just past my finger tips with no points or sharp edges. I despise acrylic stiletto nails or nails so long you can't pick anything up.



MICHI-CAN said:


> Is it just me? Or is LG's avi not a young Joe Dirt with sexuality issues? I see David Spade at first glance.


lol @Roger A. Shrubber thought she looked like an adolescent macgyver

I think she's adorable with that hair.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 4, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Is it just me? Or is LG's avi not a young Joe Dirt with sexuality issues? I see David Spade at first glance.


His geek cousin Joe Hydro


----------



## Bareback (Mar 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> His geek cousin Joe Hydro


Your supremely sharp wit never cease’s to amaze me.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4495562


This stupid corona virus is going to delay the baby yoda toys  









Hasbro confirms coronavirus could stall Baby Yoda toy production


As if deliveries weren’t delayed enough already.




nypost.com


----------



## raratt (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Mar 4, 2020)

This Is How Much Food You Can Get For The Cost Of A Pack Of Cigarettes In Australia


----------



## RevRico (Mar 4, 2020)

ANC said:


> This Is How Much Food You Can Get For The Cost Of A Pack Of Cigarettes In Australia


And I thought $9.50/pack was bad.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 4, 2020)

ANC said:


>


I want to know if the guy behind her is slumped over in total despair. Or absolutely mesmerized by the view.


----------



## ANC (Mar 4, 2020)

RevRico said:


> And I thought $9.50/pack was bad.


You can still get smokes for about $2 a pack here. So glad I never took up smoking again. I quit quit.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 4, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Your supremely sharp wit never cease’s to amaze me.


You should talk to the bear on the phone lol I love you @cannabineer I’m textn you now


----------



## 420God (Mar 4, 2020)

ANC said:


> This Is How Much Food You Can Get For The Cost Of A Pack Of Cigarettes In Australia


In the U.S. it's about the same price as a number 1 from McDonald's. Both will kill you just the same.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2020)

420God said:


> In the U.S. it's about the same price as a number 1 from McDonald's. Both with kill you just the same.


How can people afford a daily habit like that? In Australia that would cost over 10k per year if you smoked a pack a day. Insane!






Price Rankings by Country of Cigarettes 20 Pack (Marlboro) (Markets)







www.numbeo.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> How can people afford a daily habit like that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Mrs. Smokes. I hate it. I make her roll her own.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> The Mrs. Smokes. I hate it. I make her roll her own.


Is it a lot cheaper to roll you own?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 4, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I want to know if the guy behind her is slumped over in total despair. Or absolutely mesmerized by the view.


If the back matches the front, I’m going with option A.


----------



## 420God (Mar 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is it a lot cheaper to roll you own?


Less than half the cost. I smoke name brand but a pack lasts me 4 or more days depending on much I drink.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> If the back matches the front, I’m going with option A.


There's a third possibility... it's a corpse.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> There's a third possibility... it's a corpse.


Bang the drum slowly


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> There's a third possibility... it's a corpse.


Was trying not to go there. But that was the first option that appears.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2020)

420God said:


> Less than half the cost. I smoke name brand but a pack lasts me 4 or more days depending on much I drink.


doesn't smoking make it hard for you to be a firefighter? Shortness of breath and all that negative stuff.



MICHI-CAN said:


> Was trying not to go there. But that was the first option that appears.


They could be playing country music. I cover my ears and die inside when I hear it.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> doesn't smoking make it hard for you to be a firefighter? Shortness of breath and all that negative stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> They could be playing country music. I cover my ears and die inside when I hear it.


Country is a boon and a salve compared to religious lite rock


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> How can people afford a daily habit like that? In Australia that would cost over 10k per year if you smoked a pack a day. Insane!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It definitely puts a hole in your wallet. I smoke about a pack and a half a day. I added up what i spend a year and its depressing.


----------



## 420God (Mar 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> doesn't smoking make it hard for you to be a firefighter? Shortness of breath and all that negative stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> They could be playing country music. I cover my ears and die inside when I hear it.


I don't suffer from that. I run regularly to stay in shape. I do get funny looks when I pull off my respirator to light up.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> doesn't smoking make it hard for you to be a firefighter? Shortness of breath and all that negative stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> They could be playing country music. I cover my ears and die inside when I hear it.


What? You don't enjoy, (I ran my dog over in the rain, with my pickup truck, hauling my tractor to the train station to meet my lover who showed up with another. So Here I am on the honky tonk dance floor praying for more beer.)? It's GGRRRRRR8.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Country is a boon and a salve compared to religious lite rock


Touché I do like old Creed songs despite the strong religious undertones, I don't think they're considered lite rock. 



MICHI-CAN said:


> What? You don't enjoy, (I ran my dog over in the rain, with my pickup truck, hauling my tractor to the train station to meet my lover who showed up with another. So Here I am on the honky tonk dance floor praying for more beer.)? It's GGRRRRRR8.


Nope that twangy stuff makes my ears bleed. I think I'd rather listen to nickelback or eminem than listen to country. 



Jimmyjonestoo said:


> It definitely puts a hole in your wallet. I smoke about a pack and a half a day. I added up what i spend a year and its depressing.


 that sucks. Any plans on giving it up?



420God said:


> I don't suffer from that. I run regularly to stay in shape. I do get funny looks when I pull off my respirator to light up.
> View attachment 4495723


I've seen your gym rat pics... you're pretty fit! I can't believe I'm saying this, but you look pretty cool in that pic!


----------



## Bareback (Mar 4, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> What? You don't enjoy, (I ran my dog over in the rain, with my pickup truck, hauling my tractor to the train station to meet my lover who showed up with another. So Here I am on the honky tonk dance floor praying for more beer.)? It's GGRRRRRR8.


You didn’t mention momma so this ain’t the perfect country/western song.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 4, 2020)

Bareback said:


> You didn’t mention momma so this ain’t the perfect country/western song.


Or the shotgun, flat tire or sheriff.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 4, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> You should talk to the bear on the phone lol I love you @cannabineer I’m textn you now


That sounds like fun but I doubt I could keep up.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 4, 2020)

Bareback said:


> That sounds like fun but I doubt I could keep up.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 4, 2020)

Shhhh he’s napping


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2020)

Bareback said:


> That sounds like fun but I doubt I could keep up.


I bet talking to @cannabineer would be like talking to dennis miller only it would actually be funny.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I bet talking to @cannabineer would be like talking to dennis miller only it would actually be funny.


lol bear look what’s going on..,


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 4, 2020)

Bareback said:


> You didn’t mention momma so this ain’t the perfect country/western song.







SH420


----------



## lokie (Mar 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> They could be playing country music. I cover my ears and die inside when I hear it.


*You Never Even Called Me By My Name*
Songwriters: John Prine / Steve Goodman
Singer: David Allen Coe.

Well, I was drunk the day my mom got out of prison
And I went to pick her up in the rain
But before I could get to the station in my pickup truck
She got run over by a damned old train









You are missin out on a real foot stompin, knee slappin time! lol 

edit: some day I'll read all the posts before adding my 2 bits.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 4, 2020)

lokie said:


> *You Never Even Called Me By My Name*
> Songwriters: John Prine / Steve Goodman
> Singer: David Allen Coe.
> 
> ...


If you actually found your two bits? Would you show them to the world?


----------



## lokie (Mar 4, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> If you actually found your two bits? Would you show them to the world?


Sure

Two *bits* is commonly understood in America to be one quarter. The word “*bit*” long meant, in England, any coin of a low denomination. In early America, “*bit*” was used for some Spanish and Mexican coins that circulated and were worth one-eighth of a peso, or about 12 and one-half cents.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 4, 2020)

lokie said:


> Sure
> 
> Two *bits* is commonly understood in America to be one quarter. The word “*bit*” long meant, in England, any coin of a low denomination. In early America, “*bit*” was used for some Spanish and Mexican coins that circulated and were worth one-eighth of a peso, or about 12 and one-half cents.


Something about you makes me leary. But your funny. Friendly poke to say hello. As I hand you your bits................


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 4, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Something about you makes me leary. But your funny. Friendly poke to say hello. As I hand you your bits................View attachment 4495861


Is this your first account here at RIU? Who’d you used to be?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 4, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Is this your first account here at RIU? Who’d you used to be?


LOL. New here. Just got cabin fever and a bumm foot for a few more minutes.


----------



## lokie (Mar 4, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Something about you makes me leary. But your funny. Friendly poke to say hello. As I hand you your bits................View attachment 4495861


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Mar 4, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Too true.


----------



## raratt (Mar 4, 2020)

@neosapien I talked a woman out of a picture of her beaver...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> @neosapien I talked a woman out of a picture of her beaver...
> View attachment 4495878


That's a woodchuck/ groundhog. You ain't never seen a beaver? Funnier yet. I think I know her. LMAO.


----------



## raratt (Mar 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is it a lot cheaper to roll you own?


5 pounds of tobacco run me about $50, 250 tubes run about $4. A carton of smokes here is over $80.


----------



## raratt (Mar 4, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> That's a woodchuck/ groundhog. You ain't never seen a beaver? Funnier yet. I think I know her. LMAO.


I've seen plenty of beaver, couldn't see the tail in that pic.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> I've seen plenty of beaver, couldn't see the tail in that pic.


Still waiting to see that,huh?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 4, 2020)

A beaver has flaps of skin............................


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 4, 2020)

Between it's toes... Really?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> @neosapien I talked a woman out of a picture of her beaver...
> View attachment 4495878


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4495899


I hope you're holding your own. Not the neighbors.


----------



## Just Be (Mar 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> 5 pounds of tobacco run me about $50, 250 tubes run about $4. A carton of smokes here is over $80.


I'm happy to say that I now spend in four months (vaping) what I used to spend in two weeks rolling my own cigarettes. 
Added bonus is that my clothes, car and house no longer smell like smoke and my health has improved tremendously.


----------



## raratt (Mar 4, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Between it's toes... Really?


Never looked at beaver toes, camel toes yes, moose knuckles not so much.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 4, 2020)

Just Be said:


> I'm happy to say that I now spend in four months (vaping) what I used to spend in two weeks rolling my own cigarettes.
> Added bonus is that my clothes, car and house no longer smell like smoke and my health has improved tremendously.


Rolling my own. Vape with CBD gave me pismonia in about 6 weeks hitting about a dozen times a day. Scared of them. Glad it works for you.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 4, 2020)

Something doesn't seem right 



SH420


----------



## raratt (Mar 4, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Something doesn't seem right
> 
> View attachment 4495903
> 
> SH420


Why did the pervert cross the road? He was still attached to the chicken.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 4, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I hope you're holding your own. Not the neighbors.


You malign me, Sir! I would not engage in such fowl play. ~genteel nose pitch-up~


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 4, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Something doesn't seem right
> 
> View attachment 4495903
> 
> SH420


That's just a cougar having it's way with a young buck around here.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> You malign me, Sir! I would not engage in such fowl play. ~genteel nose pitch-up~


Tis not the malignment of your chacter. But the doubting of ones virtue.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 4, 2020)

I roll my own, costs $13.50/wk. Quitting is easy. I've done it dozens of times.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 4, 2020)

Something funny~


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 4, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> That's just a cougar having it's way with a young buck around here.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4495899


Hey isn’t that @Indacouch ’s crazy russian friend what was his name.....Red Dong are something like that.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 4, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Hey isn’t that @Indacouch ’s crazy russian friend what was his name.....Red Dong are something like that.


I believe that is Jiholed Ukochkski.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 4, 2020)

lokie said:


> *You Never Even Called Me By My Name*
> Songwriters: John Prine / Steve Goodman
> Singer: David Allen Coe.
> 
> ...


Me and my running buddy went to see him at a hole in the wall joint back around ‘90 , my buddy hooked up with some chic and takes in the restroom and is banging her on the sink when the damn sink breaks off the wall , he drops her in the floor turns around and walks out , I see him come out with water spraying over his head. He said “ let’s go “ ( I’m laughing so fucking hard ) “ her ol’ man is the bouncer “ ...... my buddies name is wolfman I shit you not.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 4, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I believe that is Jiholed Ukochkski.


Are you serious? Because it looks like that that cock fucker red dan .....look up crazy Russian in a hot tub


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 4, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Me and my running buddy went to see him at a hole in the wall joint back around ‘90 , my buddy hooked up with some chic and takes in the restroom and is banging her on the sink when the damn sink breaks off the wall , he drops her in the floor turns around and walks out , I see him come out with water spraying over his head. He said “ let’s go “ ( I’m laughing so fucking hard ) “ her ol’ man is the bouncer “ ...... my buddies name is wolfman I shit you not.


Sounds like tuesday nite on our west side in the real bars.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 4, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Are you serious? Because it looks like that that cock fucker red dan .....look up crazy Russian in a hot tub


Just joking . I hold your cock is the english translation of the name. No idea who the Ruski is.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 4, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I hold your cock


A little longer please I’m almost there


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 4, 2020)

Bareback said:


> A little longer please I’m almost there


Will he be a white russian after your there? Poor Red.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 4, 2020)

Bareback said:


> A little longer please I’m almost there


I guess it's cream of chicken soup for Red.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 4, 2020)

Gotta work with what you are given.


----------



## NinjaShamen (Mar 4, 2020)

Just Be said:


> I'm happy to say that I now spend in four months (vaping) what I used to spend in two weeks rolling my own cigarettes.
> Added bonus is that my clothes, car and house no longer smell like smoke and my health has improved tremendously.


I never could get into the vaping thing. But I'm now almost 5 months without tobacco. I smoke about a pack of hemp cigarettes a week. I also feel a lot better. And when someone says they smell pot, I pull out the pack of hemp cigarettes and say no it's just these


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 4, 2020)

NinjaShamen said:


> I never could get into the vaping thing. But I'm now almost 5 months without tobacco. I smoke about a pack of hemp cigarettes a week. I also feel a lot better. And when someone says they smell pot, I pull out the pack of hemp cigarettes and say no it's just these


Why are you stalking me?


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Mar 5, 2020)

I dunno about you but I'm laughing in the face of 'death' ..again.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> 5 pounds of tobacco run me about $50, 250 tubes run about $4. A carton of smokes here is over $80.


Damn that's cheap. You should smuggle it to Australia and make bank


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Mar 5, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Why are you stalking me?


Sorry, I do so apologize... But it's like watching a train full of nudist supermodels, derailing at a slow speed while colliding with a box truck full of jello... How could I ever look away


----------



## NinjaShamen (Mar 5, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Why are you stalking me?


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Mar 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4496615


I have some cotton swabs if you would like


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 5, 2020)

Corona themed porn is going _viral _on pornhub


----------



## greg nr (Mar 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Corona themed porn is going _viral _on pornhub
> 
> View attachment 4496712


I am in awe you know this.......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 5, 2020)

greg nr said:


> I am in awe you know this.......


lol I read it on vice.com then had to check it out for myself on pornhub.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 5, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/100011311900895/posts/841760556211000


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I read it on vice.com then had to check it out for myself on pornhub.


Well, what do think? yea or nay?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 5, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Well, what do think? yea or nay?


Not now. I'm researching the subject.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 5, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Well, what do think? yea or nay?


It's not a kink that I could get behind.


----------



## raratt (Mar 5, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> I have some cotton swabs if you would like


My factory settings are bad anyway.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's not a kink that I could get behind.


I read way too much into my imagination.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I read it on vice.com then had to check it out for myself on pornhub.


Ah ha.......research.......I do it all the time...


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Mar 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's not a kink that I could get behind.


Thank you for your honesty. What about weirdos on a marijuana forum that are into attractive lesbians?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 5, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> Thank you for your honesty. What about weirdos on a marijuana forum that are into attractive lesbians?


Hey, she's my ex girlfriend first! 

SH420


----------



## Axion42 (Mar 5, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Hey, she's my ex girlfriend first!
> 
> SH420


So you turned her!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 5, 2020)

Axion42 said:


> So you turned her!


And this bothers you? 



SH420


----------



## Axion42 (Mar 5, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> And this bothers you?
> 
> View attachment 4497061
> 
> SH420


Course not, I too am a lesbian


----------



## ANC (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Mar 6, 2020)

this one is for Kara


----------



## ANC (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 6, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> Thank you for your honesty. What about weirdos on a marijuana forum that are into attractive lesbians?


lol I'm a weirdo on a marijuana forum that's into an attractive lesbian too. 



DarkWeb said:


> Ah ha.......research.......I do it all the time...


Nope just a filthy mind surfing porn. 



Axion42 said:


> So you turned her!


Hey nobody "turned" me.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 6, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=508780973147366


----------



## raratt (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I'm a weirdo on a marijuana forum that's into an attractive lesbian too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You really are a good sport! 


SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4497372


OMG!!! 

That girl is rubbing her eye!!! 

SH420


----------



## raratt (Mar 6, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> That girl is rubbing her eye!!!
> 
> SH420


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Mar 6, 2020)

_She gives good helmet – *Spaceballs*_


----------



## ANC (Mar 6, 2020)

Anybody want to buy some eye sanitizer?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2020)

ANC said:


> Anybody want to buy some eye sanitizer?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 6, 2020)

Newborn Baby Stares Down Doctors Just Moments After Birth


Newborn Baby Stares Down Doctors Just Moments After Birth




www.iflscience.com


----------



## Just Be (Mar 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Newborn Baby Stares Down Doctors Just Moments After Birth
> 
> 
> Newborn Baby Stares Down Doctors Just Moments After Birth
> ...


She's probably thinking.. _"Who's this Frankenstein fellow that these doctors keep talking about?"_


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Gond00s (Mar 6, 2020)

Whats the Chances?


----------



## srh88 (Mar 6, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235770832514887684


----------



## ANC (Mar 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Newborn Baby Stares Down Doctors Just Moments After Birth
> 
> 
> Newborn Baby Stares Down Doctors Just Moments After Birth
> ...


My daughter gave my wife a similar look at birth, their relationship has always been stormy.


----------



## NinjaShamen (Mar 7, 2020)

ANC said:


> My daughter gave my wife a similar look at birth, their relationship has always been stormy.


First time my wife got to see my son, he looked her right in the eyes and stuck his tongue out at her


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 7, 2020)

Wait! What? There’s another attractive lesbian here?!?! I mean other than @Mrsmysunnyboy?


----------



## neosapien (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## PhatNuggz (Mar 7, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


THIS IS 100% TRUE. I CHOSE NOT TO PAY TAXES FOR 11 YEARS. PART OF COMING INTO COMPLIANCE INCLUDED ME MAKING UP EACH YEAR. THAT ALONE COST ME $5000. THEY PUT > $170K IN LIENS ON MY HOUSE. soooooooo, IF YOU HAVE ASSETS, FORM A TRUST TO GET ALL ASSETS OUT OF YOUR NAME HTH


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## purpaterp (Mar 7, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Corona themed porn is going _viral _on pornhub
> 
> View attachment 4496712


God bless America


----------



## Just Be (Mar 7, 2020)

God bless Turlington's Lower Back Tattoo Remover


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 7, 2020)

M.O.B, bad boy killas....


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 8, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4499173View attachment 4499174View attachment 4499175View attachment 4499176View attachment 4499177


'Like'


----------



## ANC (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 9, 2020)

If preachers in my area were like this, I would definitely attend a few services...


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## neosapien (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Mar 9, 2020)

@Laughing Grass is that you up top?


----------



## Gond00s (Mar 9, 2020)

**


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Gond00s (Mar 9, 2020)

Just honest mood


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 9, 2020)

Desperate times call for desperate measures.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 9, 2020)

On more than one occasion, I've used an empty pizza box as a dustpan


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 9, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> On more than one occasion, I've used an empty pizza box as a dustpan


yup. That and cereal boxes.


NinjaShamen said:


> View attachment 4500000 @Laughing Grass is that you up top?


lol no, I imagine it would be be hard to take a hit and hold that position.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> yup. That and cereal boxes.
> 
> 
> lol no, I image it would be be hard to take a hit and hold that position.


Could you try? Post pics? Don’t sell yourself short. I think you could


----------



## NinjaShamen (Mar 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> yup. That and cereal boxes.
> 
> 
> lol no, I imagine it would be be hard to take a hit and hold that position.


I imagine the camera man had to light it, and then take the picture real quick


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 9, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Could you try? Post pics? Don’t sell yourself short. I think you could


it would probably go this well


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 9, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> On more than one occasion, I've used an empty pizza box as a dustpan


I've used Madonna album covers.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> it would probably go this well


If you say so...


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> it would probably go this well


There's a way to "break the ice"........


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4500281


Don't know if I would want to go to that place....


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 9, 2020)

LUDACRIS.. said:


> View attachment 4500298


I'm thinking the pistons are a bit loose. 

That cylinder needs re-sleeved.


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 9, 2020)

LUDACRIS.. said:


> View attachment 4500298





Chunky Stool said:


> I'm thinking the pistons are a bit loose.
> 
> That cylinder needs re-sleeved.


Way to warped.....its never gonna be the same.


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 9, 2020)

LUDACRIS.. said:


> View attachment 4500610


Oh before cell phones............your car breaks down......it was a gamble.......


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 10, 2020)

LUDACRIS.. said:


> View attachment 4500298





DarkWeb said:


> Don't know if I would want to go to that place....





Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4500330


I'd go there.



Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4500332


Been there.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Mar 10, 2020)

Had the storm trooper watched more of the Three Stooges, he could have easily defended himself.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 10, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm thinking the pistons are a bit loose.
> 
> That cylinder needs re-sleeved.


Already bored out


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 10, 2020)

My mother always said I'd find unicorn poop before I found the unicorn. She was right.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 10, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4500880


What is the bottom one?



Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4500872


Is that from Australia? I saw the toilet paper fight video from Sydney.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> What is the bottom one?
> 
> 
> 
> Is that from Australia? I saw the toilet paper fight video from Sydney.


A torch, in case you gotta cut it off


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Mar 10, 2020)

Ain't no way that pesky coronavirus is getting through this helmet. It's scarf-tight!


----------



## raratt (Mar 10, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> A torch, in case you gotta cut it off


Would have been better if they put the nozzle on the torch.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 10, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> A torch, in case you gotta cut it off





raratt said:


> Would have been better if they put the nozzle on the torch.


Lol I thought it was some kind of air tool.


----------



## raratt (Mar 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol I thought it was some kind of air tool.


It is, in a way. oxygen and acetylene.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol I thought it was some kind of air tool.


It is actually an air tool of sorts, it just also uses a bit of C2H2 (_Acetylene_) to really make the sparks fly.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 10, 2020)

Can't even tell you the last time I cut with one......plasma all the way now. But I still use oxy all the time to heat stuff up.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 10, 2020)

Little bit in a soda bottle and and a chick chick of the striker and rocket time.........so I've been told.......


----------



## RevRico (Mar 10, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Can't even tell you the last time I cut with one......plasma all the way now. But I still use oxy all the time to heat stuff up.


 took longer to fill the compressor up than to cut. I fucking love my plasma cutter


----------



## lokie (Mar 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> What is the bottom one?





jerryb73 said:


> A torch, in case you gotta cut it off


Everyone should have one of these.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 10, 2020)

I think I'd rather have one of these


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Mar 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> What is the bottom one?


High pressure dab torch


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 10, 2020)

LUDACRIS.. said:


> View attachment 4501138


Cumming is spelled wrong.......


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 10, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Cumming is spelled wrong.......


Bet it comes with a few roofies.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 10, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Bet it comes with a few roofies.


LOL when you open it you hear a grenade pin drop


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 10, 2020)

LUDACRIS.. said:


> View attachment 4501248


How much did you pay for the dude?


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 10, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> How much did you pay for the dude?


What dude buddy.


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 10, 2020)

Thank you all very much for the likes...


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 10, 2020)

LUDACRIS.. said:


> What dude buddy.
> 
> View attachment 4501277


Call it whatever you like.


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 10, 2020)

LUDACRIS.. said:


> View attachment 4501284


Reminds me I need to go check the oil.....


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Bareback (Mar 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> What is the bottom
> 
> We refer to it as a blue tip wrench.


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 10, 2020)

I'm not really here all the time as I have 68 FB groups and 5 pages but can be found under my signature.


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 10, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Reminds me I need to go check the oil.....


Just get some dumb hoe to dip the stick...


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 10, 2020)

srh88 said:


> High pressure dab torch


I hold out hope I can one day get Alexa do it for me.

"Alexa, heat up the dab rig"


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 10, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I hold out hope I can one day get Alexa do it for me.
> 
> "Alexa, heat up the dab rig"
> 
> View attachment 4501330


All you need is a smart outlet and an e-nail. This could be put together today.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I hold out hope I can one day get Alexa do it for me.
> 
> "Alexa, heat up the dab rig"
> 
> View attachment 4501330


Omg Tyrannodabbus wrecks


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 10, 2020)

"Clap on.............Clap off."


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 10, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> All you need is a smart outlet and an e-nail. This could be put together today.


I dont have an e-nail but yeah, that actually could work.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 10, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I dont have an e-nail but yeah, that actually could work.


E-Nail?? Where was that before marital bliss?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Omg Tyrannodabbus wrecks


Dabs so big ya need a shovel and lungs like the Dabbing Granny

Dabbing Granny dabs a gram


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 10, 2020)

LUDACRIS.. said:


> View attachment 4501253


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 10, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4501354


Don't laugh.


----------



## GBAUTO (Mar 10, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> A torch, in case you gotta cut it off


Also known as a 'red wrench'


----------



## ANC (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 11, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=594352921160674


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)

So I called my docs today as my meds were not delivered and there was a message before I got through to anybody saying if you think you have the corona virus then not to come to the surgery....Fucking class. . So I said I may have it so your going to post my medication through my letterbox on delivery please.


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 11, 2020)

Photo Bomb!

Literally.


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Mar 11, 2020)

LUDACRIS.. said:


> View attachment 4501841


It is possible to have sex on a motorcycle seat. A center stand is required though.


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> It is possible to have sex on a motorcycle seat. A center stand is required though.


It can be done with a side stand. Ya just lean over to the right against the fuel tank..


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## kmog33 (Mar 11, 2020)

Wve


Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4500330


everyone of them touching the insides of the urinals getting corona virus.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 11, 2020)

With another couple you get “ouch” 


LUDACRIS.. said:


> What dude buddy.
> 
> View attachment 4501277


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 11, 2020)

LUDACRIS.. said:


> View attachment 4501943


Cunt stands for Can't Understand Normal Thinking.


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Cunt stands for Can't Understand Normal Thinking.


Yes sir I'm a bit of a pioneer @ the old social networking game and how to play.


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> It is possible to have sex on a motorcycle seat. A center stand is required though.


But hell to hide under the bed.


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Mar 11, 2020)

I think you need a couple bowls of Indica.


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> I think you need a couple bowls of Indica.


Yer right buddy but I'm a fat joint smoker..


----------



## raratt (Mar 11, 2020)

LUDACRIS.. said:


> Yer right buddy but I'm a fat joint smoker..


However you want.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 11, 2020)

LUDACRIS.. said:


> Yer right buddy but I'm a fat joint smoker..


We are equally opportunity antagonists here. Your physical appearance is irrelevant.


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> We are equally opportunity antagonists here. Your physical appearance is irrelevant.


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## PhatNuggz (Mar 12, 2020)

LUDACRIS.. said:


> View attachment 4502057


Hey buddy, I love most of your memes but for some reason I am unable to c/p them

Any ideas why?


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 12, 2020)

PhatNuggz said:


> Hey buddy, I love most of your memes but for some reason I am unable to c/p them
> 
> Any ideas why?


Hi buddy. All you need to do is right click on the pic then select copy image with a left click. Then go to where you want to drop the pic and right click on the reply then select paste with a left click. Please let me know if ya got it. Thank you.


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Mar 12, 2020)

LUDACRIS.. said:


> View attachment 4502863


My girlfiend wants two of each


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 12, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> My girlfiend wants two of each


Best to be prepared..


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 12, 2020)

LUDACRIS.. said:


> View attachment 4502883


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4502908


The 0 is is the wrong place.


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## home-grown (Mar 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4502908


It should go to 10


----------



## lokie (Mar 12, 2020)

home-grown said:


> It should go to 10


that is what the zero is for.


----------



## home-grown (Mar 12, 2020)

lokie said:


> that is what the zero is for.


So what's wrong w the pic


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 12, 2020)

home-grown said:


> So what's wrong w the pic


Has the word the twice.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Has the word the twice.


Got me good


----------



## home-grown (Mar 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Got me good
> 
> View attachment 4502935


Lol yea me too


----------



## Just Be (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## home-grown (Mar 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Got me good
> 
> View attachment 4502935


 yup


FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4502893


Ingenious


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4502943




SH420


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## hossthehermit (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 13, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4503358


I just said that to my coworker an hr ago! LOL


----------



## 420God (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 13, 2020)

LUDACRIS.. said:


> View attachment 4503483


Such a cool post, thanks for that!


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 13, 2020)

http://imgur.com/9TrigWQ


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 13, 2020)

priorities


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 13, 2020)

I spent 75 pence on a get well card as a mate had the virus the shop owner wasn't best pleased when I took it back and asked to swap it for a bereavement card 4 hours later … eh whats his problem


----------



## Just Be (Mar 13, 2020)

I agree 100% although I prefer to use the term 'mindless hyenas' as opposed to sheep-minded morons.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 13, 2020)

The store was crazy with crazy people.......they all came to my little bit of nowhere because they ran out of tp food or whatever.........fun times!


Just Be said:


> I agree 100% although I prefer to use the term 'mindless hyenas' as opposed to sheep-minded morons.
> View attachment 4503591


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 13, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> The store was crazy with crazy people.......they all came to my little bit of nowhere because they ran out of tp food or whatever.........fun times!


Did ya get any shit roll.


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 13, 2020)

LUDACRIS.. said:


> Did ya get any shit roll.


Have tp......not the first thing needed..........I can go for a pretty long time...loose power all the time sometimes for a while. Almost 2 weeks last winter. For the majority of people getting sick isn't gonna be bad........its the collateral damage from it........


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Mar 14, 2020)

LUDACRIS.. said:


> Who the fuck is GWNinto


His wife most likely.

Additional reference information is required for a more cerebral response .


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 14, 2020)

lokie said:


> post it again. maybe it was an oversite.


Thats the thing Lokie I cant see what I posted as the post was ripped down..


----------



## lokie (Mar 14, 2020)

LUDACRIS.. said:


> Thats the thing Lokie I cant see what I posted as the post was ripped down..


If your funnies have politicians in them they would be appropriately posted *here*.


----------



## lokie (Mar 14, 2020)

LUDACRIS.. said:


> View attachment 4504013


Well I do prefer Laurel and Hardy myself.


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 14, 2020)

lokie said:


> Well I do prefer Laurel and Hardy myself.


Hardy is the Engish spelling of Hardie as the Scots version.





Hardie Name Meaning, Family History, Family Crest & Coats of Arms


View the Hardie surname, family crest and coat of arms. Discover the Hardie family history for the Scottish Origin. What is the origin of the name Hardie?




www.houseofnames.com


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 14, 2020)

lokie said:


> A cliffsnotes version can be found here for a starting reference point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lokie (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


>


He's his own sock

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> He's his own sock
> 
> SH420


gotta be lonely


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 14, 2020)

"But officer I didn't know I wasn't supposed to beat off in public"............Yeah that shit don't work....


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> "But officer I didn't know I wasn't supposed to beat off in public"............Yeah that shit don't work....


I remember the master baiters of the ‘90s, and today’s snowflakes are simply not eligible for that weight class.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 14, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> "But officer I didn't know I wasn't supposed to beat off in public"............Yeah that shit don't work....


It could've... it was the comical unraveling that will do it.
That was the only funny shit he posted...



SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I remember the master baiters of the ‘90s, and today’s snowflakes are simply not eligible for that weight class.


You know in commercial fishing........there is only one "Master Baiter"...........


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> You know a in commercial fishing........there is only one "Master Baiter"...........


Yeah all those other wankers are just engaging in empty display


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Yeah all those other wankers are just engaging in empty display


LOL it was a joke my buddy told....of his time on the boat.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL it was a joke my buddy told....of his time on the boat.


No worries just going with the stroke


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 14, 2020)

LUDACRIS.. said:


> Not according to the amount of likes....


For someone that doesn't care about likes, you sure seem to care about likes 




SH420


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 14, 2020)

Not according with the likes on my pics.. shrxhky420 ..


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 14, 2020)

I cant see pics anymore and was jus


shrxhky420 said:


> For someone that doesn't care about likes, you sure seem to care about likes
> 
> Not @ all. I came back just to keep on the low low and I cant help the fact I had lots of likes on my pics. I'm not here to get into any pissing matches as I've better things to do than talk about or diss others. I never knew I was posting some random pic that some fucker would be offended by.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Yeah all those other wankers are just engaging in empty display


Placebo effect.


----------



## lokie (Mar 14, 2020)

I'm getting ready to go shopping.
I waited until now so there would be fewer customers than at normal times and fewer still now.

I'm not sure what to expect so wish me luck.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Bareback (Mar 14, 2020)

@lokie did you survive the tp run. I went to Wally World earlier today and it was fucking empty of shit nothing in the frozen food or sugar or cereal isles but plenty of tp . No Lysol or Clorox but plenty of ammonia..... I said fuck it and bought another 18 pack of corona extra.... 12.99$ on sale!


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Mar 14, 2020)

Bareback said:


> @lokie did you survive the tp run. I went to Wally World earlier today and it was fucking empty of shit nothing in the frozen food or sugar or cereal isles but plenty of tp . No Lysol or Clorox but plenty of ammonia..... I said fuck it and bought another 18 pack of corona extra.... 12.99$ on sale!


I survived and was able to complete my food shopping list with the exception of eggs.

Meats were picked over but there was sufficient replacement choices. Ground beef was only available in Organic Grass fed Beef.

We cook chicken breast for the dogs dinner. They had no chicken breast so I had to take what was available.
1/4 chicken BBQ pieces, I'm sure the dogs will adjust.

Frozen foods, cereals and produce were stocked but there were some thin spaces on the produce and cereal shelves.

Paper plates were the only paper products available. The guy was stocking them when I stepped up and he just handed me a pack with out asking what I was looking for. We have enough TP in the closet so that was not on the list this trip.

NO wipes or sanitizing products at all.

Adult beverages and sodas were stocked but Power Aid and Milk were sparse and limited in flavor choices.

Although I was not able to get the cleaning products wanted, this trip to the store was by far the least stressful that
I can remember for decades. VERY few customers, few employees and no "professional Store shoppers" (employees that gather online orders)
to stand around in the way just to piss me off.

Edit:
Sandwich bread was nearly out of stock.
I got 2 of the last 4 loaves.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## .Smoke (Mar 15, 2020)

The *Coronavirus *is just a small part of thier much grander plan...


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 15, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4504656


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 15, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4503560
> 
> View attachment 4503569
> priorities


They are emptying here. Over priced Yuppie junk is all my corner store has left.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 15, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4504940


Nothing like those bad habits you can't quit.


----------



## bellcore (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Mar 15, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4505030



LoL

Antique ass wipes.

Home / Misc. / Vintage Toilet Paper Rolls



*Vintage Toilet Paper Rolls*
$440.00





Lot consists of three very early toilet paper tissue rolls, each w/ colorful and very attractive outer labels.
Sold at: Wm Morford Antiques
Looking to Buy or Sell? Contact: Antique Advertising LLC
Listed by: Wm Morford Auctions
SKU: D15-295.Category: Misc..Company/Brand: Chief Crash Toilet Paper, Lion Toilet Paper, Mouser Toilet paper.

Description
*Product Description*
*Product Description
Vintage Toilet Paper Rolls:* Lot consists of three very early toilet paper tissue rolls, each w/ colorful and very attractive outer labels. Lion brand has fine detailed image featuring lion and 1889 Patent date (C. 8.5/+); Chief brand displays well w/ some creasing, age tone darkening and staining on nongraphic back side (front C. 8+/-; back 7/-); Mouser has incredible color graphic image of kitten w/ very nice look, although there is staining, chipping and paper loss (fair to poor).


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 15, 2020)

Wurd.....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Mar 15, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4505125


If I were a warehouse club, I'd put a 50% restocking fee on any bulk returns.......


----------



## 420God (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Mar 15, 2020)

Safe in my garden,
An ancient flower blooms.
And the scent from its nature
Slowly squares my room;
And its perfume being such
that it's causing me to swoon.
Could it be we were hot-wired
(Safe in my garden, an ancient flower blooms...)
Late one night while very tired?
They stole our minds and thought we'd never know it.
(And the scent from its nature slowly squares my room...)
With a bottle in each hand; too late to try to understand.
We don't care where it lands - we just throw it.

Somebody take us away...
Somebody take us away...

Safe in my garden,
(Could it be we were hot-wired late one night while very tired...)
An ancient flower blooms.
(They stole our minds and thought we'd never know it...)
And the scent from its nature
(With a bottle in each hand; too late to try to understand...)
Slowly squares my room.
(We don't care where it lands - we just throw it...)

(Somebody take us away...)
And it's perfume being such
That it's causing me to swoon.

When you go out in the street, (Safe in our garden...)
So many hassles with the heat;
No one there can fill your desire. (And the scent...)
Cops out with the megaphones,
Telling people stay inside their home.
Man, can't they see the world's on fire?

Somebody take us away...take us away...

Safe in our garden,
An ancient flower blooms.
And the scent from its nature...
(Cops out with the megaphones;
Tellin' people stay inside their homes.)
Man, the world's on fire.)
Slowly squares my room.

Take us away...take us away...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 15, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4505252


Shame on you.


----------



## Gond00s (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Mar 15, 2020)

I was in the grocery store and heard a woman say that she had 120 rolls of toilet paper. I asked, are you that full of shit?


----------



## .Smoke (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 15, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=866313710460696


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 16, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=866313710460696


lol that's has to be a F-bomb record.


----------



## raratt (Mar 16, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol that's has to be a F-bomb record.


You have never been around the military then...lol


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> You have never been around the military then...lol


I remember Tom Wolfe describing “Army creole”. Thirteen words or so, the most frequently used one was a participle.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> You have never been around the military then...lol


lol you guys are my only exposure to veterans... none of you swear that much.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 16, 2020)

Never getting laid again!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol you guys are my only exposure to veterans... none of you swear that much.


One of the forgiving properties of the online experience is that you don’t hear how I actually speak. Paint peels.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 16, 2020)

Glad I have a stand in then.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 16, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol that's has to be a F-bomb record.


She’s hilarious. All her YouTube videos crack me up. She don’t take no shit.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Mar 16, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol you guys are my only exposure to veterans... none of you swear that much.


 Gratuitous cussing looses some appeal in print. The shock value is greatly diminished and efficiency is lost.

I have a colorful vocabulary, when it suits me.

To hone my skills I like to do word search puzzles.


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 16, 2020)

*Epic photo bomb*


----------



## Chevykruger (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 16, 2020)

lokie said:


> Gratuitous cussing looses some appeal in print. The shock value is greatly diminished and efficiency is lost.
> 
> I have a colorful vocabulary, when it suits me.
> 
> To hone my skills I like to do word search puzzles.


I sit here puzzled as I search for words.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 16, 2020)

lokie said:


> Gratuitous cussing looses some appeal in print. The shock value is greatly diminished and efficiency is lost.
> 
> I have a colorful vocabulary, when it suits me.
> 
> To hone my skills I like to do word search puzzles.


I'm saving those!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2020)

lokie said:


> Gratuitous cussing looses some appeal in print. The shock value is greatly diminished and efficiency is lost.
> 
> I have a colorful vocabulary, when it suits me.
> 
> To hone my skills I like to do word search puzzles.


spelled vejina wrong


----------



## lokie (Mar 16, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol you guys are my only exposure to veterans... none of you swear that much.


What about you? What is your demeanor?
Do you throw down and swear up a storm? Your Partner? Your friends?
Or do you avoid that sort of thing?

If you are feeling a little in need of some profanities try out this flick.
*The Wolf of Wall Street*


----------



## lokie (Mar 16, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> spelled vejina wrong


Outsourcing. I don't create them.

But I do look for copyright infringements.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2020)

lokie said:


> What about you? What is your demeanor?
> Do you throw down and swear up a storm? Your Partner? Your friends?
> Or do you avoid that sort of thing?
> 
> ...


Thanks I needed that


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2020)

lokie said:


> Outsourcing. I don't create them.
> 
> But I do look for copyright infringements.


I noticed the low cunt factor


----------



## raratt (Mar 16, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I noticed the low cunt factor


That word has caused numerous injuries to anyone who directed it towards my wife. That triggers her big time.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> That word has caused numerous injuries to anyone who directed it towards my wife. That triggers her big time.


A former girlfriend really disliked the word bitch. My preferred workarounds were termagant, virago and beldam.


----------



## lokie (Mar 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> That word has caused numerous injuries to anyone who directed it towards my wife. That triggers her big time.


My wife rarely speaks it but she does not get bent when she hears it.

My tourettes  has been know to utter it repeatedly.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 16, 2020)

lokie said:


> My wife rarely speaks it but she does not get bent when she hears it.
> 
> My tourettes  has been know to utter it repeatedly.


Whew. Thought I couldn't say veggie ninja anymore.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Whew. Thought I couldn't say veggie ninja anymore.


Veggie Ninja by Ronco!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 16, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Veggie Ninja by Ronco!


I think it was by Ron Jeremy.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I think it was by Ron Jeremy.


Lol I remember him, ugly guy with a monster


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 16, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I noticed the low cunt factor


That is the Spanish form of the fem version of the word.

Cuntswaylow.





I'm sorry ladies but it fit in with the convo so well.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That is the Spanish form of the fem version of the word.
> 
> Cuntswaylow.
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That is the Spanish form of the fem version of the word.
> 
> Cuntswaylow.
> 
> ...


That side-to-side action is mesmerizing


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 16, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That is the Spanish form of the fem version of the word.
> 
> Cuntswaylow.
> 
> ...


I'll pass on that can of worms. TY.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2020)

lokie said:


> My wife rarely speaks it but she does not get bent when she hears it.
> 
> My tourettes  has been know to utter it repeatedly.


I once told people I suffered from Discretionary Tourette’s


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> That word has caused numerous injuries to anyone who directed it towards my wife. That triggers her big time.


Must be a generational thing or I've just watched too much ozzy man. You can call anyone a cunt with an Australian accent and get away with it.

I really really dislike the word faggot and wanna stab people in the throat when they say it.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Must be a generational thing or I've just watched too much ozzy man. You can call anyone a cunt with an Australian accent and get away with it.
> 
> I really really dislike the word faggot and wanna stab people in the throat when they say it.


Austrian accent not so much


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Mar 16, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


>


lol

I may turn that into a ringtone.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 17, 2020)

All my neighbors lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 17, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


I'm stealing this one!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Bareback (Mar 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol that's has to be a F-bomb record.


That is exactly how almost all the old people talk here . Entertaining to say the least. Until you hear a two year old saying it and then you’re gonna piss yourself laughing.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4506687


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 17, 2020)

http://imgur.com/T4wBphI


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 17, 2020)

http://imgur.com/1JS1KZx


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 17, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I once told people I suffered from Discretionary Tourette’s









Laughing Grass said:


>


I asked Siri & she said (I've got the voice set to the "Nichole Kidman" accent) I won't respond to that.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 17, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I asked Siri & she said (I've got the voice set to the "Michelle Kidman" accent) I won't respond to that.


bummer. Siri can’t do it either


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 17, 2020)

Bareback said:


> That is exactly how almost all the old people talk here . Entertaining to say the least. Until you hear a two year old saying it and then you’re gonna piss yourself laughing.


My grandmother was like that. She taught me all the Greek swear words.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> My grandmother was like that. She taught me all the Greek swear words.


Can Greeks swear like Russians and Arabs? For some reason those are my profanity references.


----------



## raratt (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4506791


I actually did this before the pandemic lol. They would be in the greenhouse pickin’ off all the damn worms and shittin’ on my plants. Glad I got mulch down. Put a stop to that shit.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 17, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Can Greeks swear like Russians and Arabs? For some reason those are my profanity references.


Not so much in my family, Most of the native speaking greeks in my family talk so quickly that I struggle to understand them and have to constantly ask them to repeat themselves. The younger ones all speak English so that makes life easier.


----------



## ANC (Mar 17, 2020)

Naaah Afrikaans is the language you want to swear in, being the youngest language, it has a nimbleness and flexibility and combined with cape coloured slang, you end up at "jou ma se poes" pretty fast.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not so much in my family, Most of the native speaking greeks in my family talk so quickly that I struggle to understand them and have to constantly ask them to repeat themselves. The younger ones all speak English so that makes life easier.


I imagine an annoyed Greek can unleash a verbal sandblaster.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2020)

ANC said:


> Naaah Afrikaans is the language you want to swear in, being the youngest language, it has a nimbleness and flexibility and combined with cape coloured slang, you end up at "jou ma se poes" pretty fast.


~sits silently, anticipating instruction~


----------



## ANC (Mar 17, 2020)

Watch District 9


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 17, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4506965


I had a ramp like that! We put it at the end of my buddy's long ass dock! And would jump into the lake.........but only after coming down the crazy steep hill and across a busy road to get the speed. Surprised no one got fucked up bad!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2020)

ANC said:


> Watch District 9


Don’t care for ket food


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 17, 2020)

http://imgur.com/bMnoG4p


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 17, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/bMnoG4p


This made laugh! Good one.

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 17, 2020)

Good one!


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 17, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Haha. I shop Lowe’s. At least they’re there if you need them.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 17, 2020)

http://imgur.com/2kniHew


Don't click.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Mar 18, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


That's actually part of the reason I prefer home Depot over Lowe's. They'll leave you alone instead of being asked if you need help every 10 feet. If I absolutely have to go into Lowe's for something, I avoid eye contact with their employees and still get asked 10 times if I need help. Which might not be so bad, IF they knew what the fuck they were talking about at least half of the time


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 18, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/2kniHew
> 
> 
> Don't click.


Chernobyl chicks are hot!


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 18, 2020)

How to wash your hands


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240243322691768320


----------



## raratt (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Mar 18, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> How to wash your hands
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240243322691768320


what hands?


----------



## raratt (Mar 18, 2020)

@tyler.durden


----------



## raratt (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Mar 18, 2020)

We need to get this to a new page, I keep getting distracted by hand washing...


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> We need to get this to a new page, I keep getting distracted by hand washing...


Seriously?! That should be a sticky! On every sub-forum.........get the word out!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2020)

They can save the world!


----------



## Smokesteve (Mar 18, 2020)

I know it's mean but I did actually LOL


----------



## Just Be (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 19, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=658035571623118


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 19, 2020)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B97KoLZAOxR/


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 19, 2020)

@tyler.durden


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 19, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/100042754081180/posts/197108141724321


----------



## greg nr (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## 420God (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 19, 2020)

http://imgur.com/eqZZJ8i


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 20, 2020)

Bill is insane, and really fun to listen to. Yesterday's podcast was a much needed, light hearted take on our current situation. I agree with his philosophy of using this isolated time to make some personal progress...


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4509151


You’re looking for a good excuse to, arent’cha?

In my neck of the sagebrush they do a thing called Wasteland Weekend. Sounds like you might like the vibe.









Wasteland Weekend - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## 420God (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## 420God (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2020)

420God said:


> View attachment 4509393


Adapt improvise over~hurl~


----------



## raratt (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 20, 2020)

WHO Strongly Cautions Against Human Centipedes of More Than 7 People


The WHO is really hoping you don't do any human centipede surgeries right now, but if you do, they say limit it to seven human beings, max.




www.notreally.news


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> WHO Strongly Cautions Against Human Centipedes of More Than 7 People
> 
> 
> The WHO is really hoping you don't do any human centipede surgeries right now, but if you do, they say limit it to seven human beings, max.
> ...


coronapillar


----------



## raratt (Mar 20, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10223320841395312


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Mar 20, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4509517


Should have been an 8 track and a matchbook.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> Should have been an 8 track and a matchbook.


Cassettes I remember. Never had 8-track.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 20, 2020)

http://imgur.com/gbedXj9


----------



## Bareback (Mar 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Cassettes I remember. Never had 8-track.


Are you serious, I still have a pile of 8-tracts .... but I have no what the match book is for. @raratt please enlighten me


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 21, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/1809137979324187/posts/2484945635076748


----------



## lokie (Mar 21, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Are you serious, I still have a pile of 8-tracts .... but I have no what the match book is for. @raratt please enlighten me


For those that lack 8 track experience.






Wedging a match book in the slot would help keep the tape in alignment.

*Head alignment*. This was an issue for two reasons: a) Azimuth misalignment results in reduced high frequencies, and b) Head height misalignment allows sounds from adjacent tracks to bleed over, an effect sometimes known as "double-tracking". This is due to the resultant time delay between the left and right channels resulting in a degradation of phase correlation. This effect is enhanced in an 8-track system, as compared to either reel-to-reel or cassette, due to the larger physical distance, on the tape, between the left and right channel tracks. Resetting head height and azimuth is a primary service procedure required when refurbishing any vintage tape deck. Once set, the player will perform accurately. This format, unlike other tape formats, features a movable head with four positions. Among audio service technicians, there used to be a joke that "the eight-track is the only audio device which knocks itself out of alignment four times during each album." When tracking/azimuth is set using a high quality (ex: Columbia) or alignment tape, correct operation will be restored. Some brands of 8-track decks had adjustable tape head thumbwheel knobs on the front panel, so the listener could adjust the tracking, much like the later Beta and VHS video tapes that were adjusted for picture quality. The listener could then adjust the tape head individually for each tape, avoiding double tracking. 


This is one I missed out on. They must have been pain in the ass.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## PhatNuggz (Mar 21, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Cassettes I remember. Never had 8-track.


Don't forget Beta


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 21, 2020)

What about these.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 21, 2020)

lokie said:


> For those that lack 8 track experience.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks @lokie . I definitely remember wedging the tapes but never knew that a match book was standard practice. I was lacking a father figure back in those days......no one to teach a young lad those important lessons in life. I was 20 before I ever had a telephone, and by 23 my wife insisted she needed one in her car ......... mind blown.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Mar 21, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Are you serious, I still have a pile of 8-tracts .... but I have no what the match book is for. @raratt please enlighten me


When the heads on the tape player, or the tape in the housing were misaligned you could put a matchbook under or over the 8 track to position it up or down to get it to work. Edit: Note to self, catch up on thread prior to posting, that is all.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4509880


Battle of Costco, March 2020 memorabilia


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Mar 21, 2020)

Also known as rodeo style, ya hafta try to stay on for 8 seconds.


----------



## ANC (Mar 21, 2020)

The breasts look like two extra arms or legs


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4509991
> 
> Also known as rodeo style, ya hafta try to stay on for 8 seconds.


I thought rodeo style was to say another woman's name and try to keep it in for 8 seconds 

SH420


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 21, 2020)

http://imgur.com/4kno17h


----------



## raratt (Mar 21, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I thought rodeo style was to say another woman's name and try to keep it in for 8 seconds
> 
> SH420


Desperate times?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> Desperate times?


Nah, just a little bored. 

SH420


----------



## raratt (Mar 21, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Nah, just a little bored.
> 
> SH420


I figured it would usually apply to both situations, usually...


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Mar 21, 2020)

Lighthouse cookie cutters don't work correctly...


PENIS!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 21, 2020)

http://imgur.com/RN6Yx8k


----------



## raratt (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 22, 2020)

*Damn it! *


----------



## lokie (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4510921


I think she liked it. 

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2020)

Abandon sheep


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4510921


I think you'd get better results using the nerf bow.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 22, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I think you'd get better results using the nerf bow.


This seems more fitting 



SH420


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> This seems more fitting
> 
> View attachment 4510935
> 
> SH420


Ask a woman. A train of dwarves or king kong?


----------



## raratt (Mar 22, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> This seems more fitting
> 
> View attachment 4510935
> 
> SH420


The anal destroyer...


----------



## Bareback (Mar 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4510921


I once confused the nerf and air soft guns...... it was an eye opening moment. Not the brown eye either.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> The anal destroyer...


You rang?


----------



## 420God (Mar 22, 2020)

The amish know...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> The anal destroyer...





Bobby schmeckle said:


> You rang?


OMG!!!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 22, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/RN6Yx8k


----------



## greg nr (Mar 22, 2020)

The guy in that spring break video graduated high school in 2019. No way is he 21.

So not only was he doxxed as a class a deuschbag, he is an admitted under age drinker.


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4509991
> 
> Also known as rodeo style, ya hafta try to stay on for 8 seconds.



You have to say "This is how your sister likes it then hang on for 8..... I have a history with sisters...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 22, 2020)

Hydrotech364 said:


> You have to say "This is how your sister likes it then hang on for 8..... I have a history with sisters...


Kinda weird if she's an only child... or if she only has a brother. 

SH420


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2020)

Hydrotech364 said:


> You have to say "This is how your sister likes it then hang on for 8..... I have a history with sisters...


Glad you never dated my sisters. You may have been holding onto something of your own.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4511316


Rick is gonna be pissed.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 23, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Kinda weird if she's an only child... or if she only has a brother.
> 
> SH420


Just have to fuck with people. Just can't stop huh?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## hossthehermit (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 23, 2020)

Pure bread dog.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 23, 2020)

Hydrotech364 said:


> Just have to fuck with people. Just can't stop huh?


 
I'm not sure I know what you're talking about 

SH420


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 23, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Kinda weird if she's an only child... or if she only has a brother.
> 
> SH420


If that’s the case then this is the brother. And he couldn’t tell. Lol


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 23, 2020)

http://imgur.com/JyvIPkK


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 23, 2020)

http://imgur.com/lFrlEia


----------



## Smokesteve (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 23, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> If that’s the case then this is the brother. And he couldn’t tell. Lol
> View attachment 4511639


Pro tip.....always look at the hands....big man hands always give it away!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 23, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Pro tip.....always look at the hands....big man hands always give it away!


What if he has Trump hands? Not so big now, are they? 
Uge, Biggest Ever! 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 23, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> What if he has Trump hands? Not so big now, are they?
> Uge, Biggest Ever!
> 
> SH420


Never looked at his hands......lol now I will.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 23, 2020)

Tranny joke......

Ever give her a reach around and get scared you poked all the way through?......


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 23, 2020)

PhatNuggz said:


> Don't forget Beta


I have a working top-loading Sanyo beta machine


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 23, 2020)

I have a vintage Grundig portable reel-to-reel recorder that works


----------



## ANC (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## 420God (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 24, 2020)

Battery on his shield must have been running low.



__ https://www.facebook.com/289704164708280/posts/909924416019582


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 24, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Battery on his shield must have been running low.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/289704164708280/posts/909924416019582


I love these guys. Although, there is this guy...?






SH420


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 24, 2020)

ANC said:


>


Just needs little garden gnomes!


----------



## raratt (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Mar 24, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Just needs little garden gnomes!


Dey inside!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 24, 2020)

Homeschooling - what could go wrong?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4512877
> Homeschooling - what could go wrong?


Physics lab on static electricity, right there. I'm so glad to see the STEM curriculum staying strong in these trying times.


----------



## raratt (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Mar 25, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Physics lab on static electricity, right there. I'm so glad to see the STEM curriculum staying strong in these trying times.


My granddaughter told her mom the reason she isn't doing good in science is that Pop Pop taught her that stuff already. That didn't go as planned...


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> My granddaughter told her mom the reason she isn't doing good in science is that Pop Pop taught her that stuff already. That didn't go as planned...


They come up with some amazing things. I'm looking forward to hearing what my grand daughter spouts!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> My granddaughter told her mom the reason she isn't doing good in science is that Pop Pop taught her that stuff already. That didn't go as planned...





SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 4513475
> 
> SH420


LOL that's my father in-law!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 25, 2020)

I need a "You should have stocked up on Weed" Meme.....


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 25, 2020)

When Abuelita goes to visit family in Mexico.



__ https://www.facebook.com/100032807015507/posts/213676776402555


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 25, 2020)

Hydrotech364 said:


> I need a "You should have stocked up on Weed" Meme.....


What you need is.... ha, I'm just kidding ya. 

Hope you're having a good day bud.

SH420


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 25, 2020)

Son in law broke this out.  Like 2.5 blunts long.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Son in law broke this out.  Like 2.5 blunts long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watch out it could be laced with Corona!


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 25, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Watch out it could be laced with Corona!


He is Mexican... oh wait...


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> He is Mexican... oh wait...


Modelo can still fuck you up!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2020)

One thing I never got was the clamato in beer? Some love it


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Metasynth (Mar 25, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> One thing I never got was the clamato in beer? Some love it


Uh, it’s like a Bloody Mary with beer. Fucking awesome for brekkie or a hangover or with Mexican food or in the afternoon or during a lunch break or at the beach or in your backyard or really anytime you would have a beer or any sort of mildly alcoholic beverage.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Uh, it’s like a Bloody Mary with beer. Fucking awesome for brekkie or a hangover or with Mexican food or in the afternoon or during a lunch break or at the beach or in your backyard or really anytime you would have a beer or any sort of mildly alcoholic beverage.


Yeah man sorry.....I'll have a bloody please......A1 is awesome in one! No fishy more meaty for me.


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4513711


LOL Fitchburg!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2020)

He's backwards!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 25, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> He is Mexican... oh wait...


Hey! I resemble that remark!  


I actually lol'd

SH420


----------



## 420God (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Mar 25, 2020)

Hydrotech364 said:


> I need a "You should have stocked up on Weed" Meme.....


Stop by, make ya a hell of a deal...lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2020)

420God said:


> View attachment 4513725


Shit man showed that to the wife......made us both really crack up!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 25, 2020)

Duct tape really does fix everything!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4513736
> Duct tape really does fix everything!


I didn't post that! How did you get that picture?! Fuck! It was the wife's idea!


----------



## lokie (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 25, 2020)

http://imgur.com/26z4QmI


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2020)

420God said:


> View attachment 4513725


and wine through my nose, thank you!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/26z4QmI


You fucked up mainy ;D this belonged in Just Dogs!


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 26, 2020)

http://imgur.com/c0dQ9UN


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 26, 2020)

Quarantine stache 2020


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 26, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/100009428626915/posts/2609986239325638


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 26, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/100009428626915/posts/2609986239325638


He knows he’s dead if he gets it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 26, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> He knows he’s dead if he gets it.


Isn't he a notorious germophobe anyway? lol


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 26, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Isn't he a notorious germophobe anyway? lol


His dr probably told him at somepoint if he gets cooties, he’s gonna spontaneously combust or something.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 26, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> His dr probably told him at somepoint if he gets cooties, he’s gonna spontaneously combust or something.


Cooties!!!!!! My god, run for the hills. Yvonne Bauer in 3rd grade had cooties, we were terrified


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 26, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Cooties!!!!!! My god, run for the hills. Yvonne Bauer in 3rd grade had cooties, we were terrified





SH420


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## kmog33 (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Mar 26, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> BREAKING: Donald Trump Tests Positive For Coronavirus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang that's intense.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 26, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Dang that's intense.


Now I have penis envy.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Mar 26, 2020)

It's funny because it actually happened. 
https://www.zdnet.com/article/the-strange-story-of-how-a-completely-fake-gas-powered-clock-radio-got-its-energy-star-certification


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 26, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10219439189587986


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 26, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4512877
> Homeschooling - what could go wrong?


That looks like a lot of fun. 

Needs more cat


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Isn't he a notorious germophobe anyway? lol


He likes all the wrong Germans


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 26, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> View attachment 4514483


Why is mass human suffering so funny? Like it should make us cry, but it's just too funny.


----------



## raratt (Mar 26, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/100009428626915/posts/2609986239325638


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4514951


You motor. We will cry.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Fox Tail (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Fox Tail (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Fox Tail (Mar 27, 2020)

**


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Fox Tail (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Fox Tail (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Fox Tail (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Fox Tail (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Fox Tail (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## neosapien (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Fox Tail (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Fox Tail (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Fox Tail (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Fox Tail (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That looks like a lot of fun.
> 
> Needs more cat


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## madra (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 28, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4516596


Somewhere in Montana they celebrated this delicacy with an annual Testicle Festival. Apparently it is no more.


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 28, 2020)

Thank you all very much for the likes. I cant post as much as I would like as the site keeps crashing on me or I maybe restricted from doing so.

Cheers.


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 28, 2020)

You got cum on yer face you big discrase coz I'm busting my nuts all over your face. Singing we will we will cock you.
(Or whatever Freddie said).


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Mar 29, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4517334


That may be true but it can make an interesting alternative to the Brazilian Bikini Wax!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 29, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4517334


Actually, I can see duct tape as a TP extender. 
You can't wipe with a single sheet of TP without poking your finger through it and into your butt 

Put that TP on the sticky side of duct tape and you're all set.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 29, 2020)

lokie said:


> That may be true but it can make an interesting alternative to the Brazilian Bikini Wax!


Truth, justice and the Merkin way


----------



## Smokesteve (Mar 29, 2020)

Sage advice in a tough time for all.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


>


You're scarrin my feminine side.


----------



## raratt (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 29, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Current USA reaction to Covid-19


Autoplay shit sucks ass!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 29, 2020)

http://imgur.com/EDm661K


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4517863


Nice


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 29, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/101006704777529/posts/146793956865470


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 29, 2020)

http://imgur.com/91P6PBW


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## hossthehermit (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 30, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10219620111505656


----------



## carlsbarn (Mar 30, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4517334



Gives new relevance to the old adage: " if you can't fix it, Duck it. If you can't Duck it, fuck it."


----------



## madra (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## kmog33 (Mar 30, 2020)

madra said:


> View attachment 4518370


A picture taken after they used a bottle and over saturated/exposed?


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 30, 2020)

madra said:


> View attachment 4518370


CBS got caught lying about that


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Mar 30, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


With the current tax schedule they are probably getting more from the bailout.


----------



## raratt (Mar 30, 2020)

PENIS!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 30, 2020)

Nice and meaty!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> PENIS!
> View attachment 4518476


lol that's a real product. 





__





Penis Pasta 8.8 oz. : Amazon.ca: Health & Personal Care


Penis Pasta 8.8 oz. : Amazon.ca: Health & Personal Care



www.amazon.ca





My order should arrive by April 23rd.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol that's a real product.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL I think I've seen boobies too


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 30, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL I think I've seen boobies too


stop I'm on a budget!


----------



## raratt (Mar 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10219620111505656


The best part is how the bikini top bounces when it covers her up again...lol


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol that's a real product.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This might be the first time you actually enjoy some cock and balls in your mouth...
You know what's next right? How many dix can you fit? 
Enquiring minds want to know! 

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 30, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> This might be the first time you actually enjoy some cock and balls in your mouth...
> You know what's next right? How many dix can you fit?
> Enquiring minds want to know!
> 
> SH420


That message implies that I have had some in my mouth in the past and didn't enjoy it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 30, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Nice
> 
> View attachment 4517893


I made chapatis with Ram Dass at a rainbow gathering in the '70s


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4518579View attachment 4518580View attachment 4518581


LOL I had to shave yesterday! I have always had facial hair but it was getting pretty bushy.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 30, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4518612


Haha funny shit! I have a good recipe for that too......go figure......I love to cook!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 30, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Nice
> 
> View attachment 4517893


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 30, 2020)

http://imgur.com/zNLJwTz


Sound on.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## 420God (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 30, 2020)

^^^^^

*niggly wiggly* 

Who freakin knew it had a name of it's own?


----------



## hossthehermit (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 31, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> *niggly wiggly*
> 
> Who freakin knew it had a name of it's own?


its called a plume. not what you said, which is really, well, fuckin racist


----------



## raratt (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 31, 2020)

http://imgur.com/UcrKChT


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 31, 2020)

dannyboy602 said:


> its called a plume. not what you said, which is really, well, fuckin racist


Dissenting opinion. I like the word niggle when used correctly.
I am reminded of the person who was fired for using the word niggardly in a public address.
Niggard is not a racist term.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 31, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Dissenting opinion. I like the word niggle when used correctly.
> I am reminded of the person who was fired for using the word niggardly in a public address.
> Niggard is not a racist term.


Speaking only as an oler white guy, I don't see how you could use any word with the first 6 letters in that phrase and not call it racist.

Sorry. If a word contains the "N" word as its base, it is going to be considered racist (no matter how you spell it or what it really means in the dictionary).

The etimology of that word almost certainly has racist origins no matter how you define it currently.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 31, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Dissenting opinion. I like the word niggle when used correctly.
> I am reminded of the person who was fired for using the word niggardly in a public address.
> Niggard is not a racist term.


well shiver me timbers i really and truly did not know that


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Dissenting opinion. I like the word niggle when used correctly.
> I am reminded of the person who was fired for using the word niggardly in a public address.
> Niggard is not a racist term.


Sounds like the term of endearment I heard the mother of a boy with autism call her son Nigel. HHMM? Can we not avoid the stupidity? Racism lives as long as we fight over it. Get over it and be people. There will be none when we stop acknowledging it.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 31, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Speaking only as an oler white guy, I don't see how you could use any word with the first 6 letters in that phrase and not call it racist.
> 
> Sorry. If a word contains the "N" word as its base, it is going to be considered racist (no matter how you spell it or what it really means in the dictionary).
> 
> The etimology of that word almost certainly has racist origins no matter how you define it currently.


Niggard is an archaic term for cheapskate. Tell me how that has any racial/bigoted content.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Niggard is an archaic term for cheapskate. Tell me how that has any racial/bigoted content.


That would be a slur here. Refers to the financially challenged and ones disdain for them and their lack of worthiness of assistance. "Time of day" Can we please move on and not start our days angry? Morning and good health to all. (12:50 here.)


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 31, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> That would be a slur here. Refers to the financially challenged and ones disdain for them and their lack of worthiness of assistance. "Time of day" Can we please move on and not start our days angry? Morning and good health to all. (12:50 here.)


How would it be a slur? It is a value-neutral term. Installing a disdain overtone is an artifact.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 31, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10219707553534258


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> How would it be a slur? It is a value-neutral term. Installing a disdain overtone is an artifact.


You is a racist biotch here if you use it. Same as a fag is homosexual here. A cigarette in Europe.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 31, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> You is a racist biotch here if you use it. Same as a fag is homosexual here. A cigarette in Europe.


This is where I draw the line. Niggling or niggardly is not the n-bomb. I don’t accept guilt by homonymy. Sancho! My armor!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> This is where I draw the line. Niggling or niggardly is not the n-bomb. I don’t accept guilt by homonymy. Sancho! My armor!


Yes it is all quite ignorant and pathetic. Mere words that we choose to assign moral values to. Yet again displaying the true shallow vanity and aggressiveness of our species.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Bareback (Mar 31, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Wow , the cargo shorts bother you but the chic in the back with the mask and infinity gauntlet is ok .


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 31, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Keep looking......


----------



## lokie (Mar 31, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Speaking only as an oler white guy, I don't see how you could use any word with the first 6 letters in that phrase and not call it racist.
> 
> Sorry. If a word contains the "N" word as its base, it is going to be considered racist (no matter how you spell it or what it really means in the dictionary).
> 
> The etimology of that word almost certainly has racist origins no matter how you define it currently.


Thus is the problem of ignorance.

You put connotations onto words that simply are not there.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 31, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Keep looking......


Clearly, the slut in the white dress shouldn't be wearing white

SH420


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 31, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Niggard is an archaic term for cheapskate. Tell me how that has any racial/bigoted content.




You Niggaz is crazy!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2020)

Hydrotech364 said:


> You Niggaz is crazy!


We prefer the term gifted. Thank you.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 31, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Sounds like the term of endearment I heard the mother of a boy with autism call her son Nigel.


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 31, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Wow , the cargo shorts bother you but the chic in the back with the mask and infinity gauntlet is ok .


Lol that's the joke.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Metasynth (Mar 31, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 4519689


Ask @mysunnyboy


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 31, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Ask @mysunnyboy


With Wino Barbie


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 31, 2020)

.


FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4519844View attachment 4519845View attachment 4519846View attachment 4519847View attachment 4519848


Lol - + Rep for those. : )


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Bareback (Mar 31, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4519844View attachment 4519845View attachment 4519846View attachment 4519847View attachment 4519848


If your playing gtao which character are you going to be, me I want to be on off them meth smoking monkeys.driving a stolen hummer.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 31, 2020)

Bareback said:


> If your playing gtao which character are you going to be, me I want to be on off them meth smoking monkeys.driving a stolen hummer.


I’ll be the fat fuck on the jet ski that sold you the stolen hummer. Or the chick that got her arm ripped off.


----------



## ANC (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 1, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/100000468999960/posts/4213079498717642


----------



## raratt (Apr 1, 2020)

Times are tough.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> Times are tough.
> View attachment 4520200


It does taste like chicken but there's no white meat on a squirrel.


----------



## raratt (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 1, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4520172


I showed my daughter a few bags in the corner of the kitchen that we haven't unpacked and told her that is all we have for 3 weeks....
She has been so good ever since... Sometimes you gotta lie a little. Never know when this shit goes on longer and then I will at least still have snacks and food for her.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 1, 2020)

http://imgur.com/MX2LRWV


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## macsnax (Apr 1, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Actually, I can see duct tape as a TP extender.
> You can't wipe with a single sheet of TP without poking your finger through it and into your butt
> 
> Put that TP on the sticky side of duct tape and you're all set.


F me, you can dig deeper while feeling secure lol


----------



## raratt (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## neosapien (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## macsnax (Apr 1, 2020)

420God said:


> View attachment 4518877


That sounds bad and I'm not that way, but lol


----------



## macsnax (Apr 1, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> This is where I draw the line. Niggling or niggardly is not the n-bomb. I don’t accept guilt by homonymy. Sancho! My armor!


Cerial


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 1, 2020)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 4520537


Lol and half of ya aren't even getting that.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2020)

macsnax said:


> Cerial


?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 1, 2020)

macsnax said:


> Dude you starting shit with me the other day. Stop, you look silly now


Just because it's hump day. And I have a hump date. I won't .............................................................. You're a funny guy. TY.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 1, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> ?


Seriously....


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 1, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> ?


Adolescent Dommer.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 1, 2020)

macsnax said:


> Seriously....


Seriously not. Your sincerity faults you.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 1, 2020)

Took that back too


MICHI-CAN said:


> Adolescent Dommer.


Ya that's me......


----------



## macsnax (Apr 1, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Seriously not. Your sincerity faults you.


Just might buddy, just might


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2020)

macsnax said:


> Seriously....


Cereal and serial don’t complete thIs.

?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 1, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Cereal and serial don’t complete thIs.
> 
> ?


No. You need a fresh bloody kill with that ham smell.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> No. You need a fresh bloody kill with that ham smell.


Still not helping


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 1, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Still not helping


My mistake. Son tells me my job is to hinder and annoy. How may I assist you today?


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 1, 2020)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4520586
> 
> View attachment 4520589
> 
> View attachment 4520590


Scared me. Thought my life was flashing before my eyes. Then I recallled that I have never had a life.


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## macsnax (Apr 1, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> My mistake. Son tells me my job is to hinder and annoy. How may I assist you today?


Let's just quit poking dude. I'm good your, your good. There's a bigger picture. Spread some love into your peeps lives. Sorry if I rubbed you wrong, now ain't the time in the world. If you need someone to talk to, pm me.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 1, 2020)

macsnax said:


> Let's just quit poking dude. I'm good your, your good. There's a bigger picture. Spread some love into your peeps lives. Sorry if I rubbed you wrong, now ain't the time in the world. If you need someone to talk to, pm me.


LMAO. That was Cans message. I poke all. I poke myself. A regular poke-man. If I bit you. You had it coming. Would hope you bite me when appropriate.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## macsnax (Apr 1, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> LMAO. That was Cans message. I poke all. I poke myself. A regular poke-man. If I bit you. You had it coming. Would hope you bite me when appropriate.


Get your shit right bud, I'm here to love people, even you......


----------



## madra (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 2, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/1567989623/posts/10216096115306815


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Metasynth (Apr 2, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Yeah fuckin right...a poor person can’t afford a casket like that. Hell, a poor person can’t afford a burial plot, casket, or graveside service...

You’re lookin at cremation if you’re poor.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Apr 2, 2020)

View attachment 4521781View attachment 4521781


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## hossthehermit (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## hossthehermit (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 3, 2020)

That's tongue game!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2614701355438636


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's tongue game!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That piece of wood is cool as hell!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> That piece of dogwood is cool as hell!


Fify


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 3, 2020)

http://imgur.com/Qh3J7OR


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 3, 2020)

Anyone else's vehicle getting four weeks to the gallon?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 3, 2020)

http://imgur.com/Hs0rCaD


----------



## Just Be (Apr 3, 2020)

Music for that special lady in your life..


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Anyone else's vehicle getting four weeks to the gallon?


Four weeks a tank yeah biut shiiit


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Four weeks a tank yeah but shiiit


----------



## 420God (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 3, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/Qh3J7OR


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 3, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4522399


Can was 5 then. It was a learning experience. And insured.


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Apr 3, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> View attachment 4522379


Funny buds? I don't get it.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> Funny buds? I don't get it.


I smile knowing I'm not out again for some time. You should be smiling because you know how much fun is sitting there.


----------



## raratt (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4522485


Why would you want the competition?


----------



## raratt (Apr 3, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Why would you want the competition?


Who says I don't possess the demon?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> Who says I don't possess the demon?


Don't forget REC.


----------



## ismann (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## ismann (Apr 3, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4522506


hahahaha


----------



## srh88 (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 3, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4522510


Sux to be them.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 3, 2020)

@FresnoFarmer @Bobby schmeckle


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> @FresnoFarmer @Bobby schmeckle
> View attachment 4522529


Yes


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 3, 2020)

srh88 said:


> @FresnoFarmer @Bobby schmeckle
> View attachment 4522529


I ate some portabellos and this has me stuck in a fucked up loop right now


----------



## srh88 (Apr 4, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I ate some portabellos and this has me stuck in a fucked up loop right now


Hell yeah lol


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 4, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4522881View attachment 4522880View attachment 4522882View attachment 4522883


That last one hmmm something not right


----------



## DaFreak (Apr 4, 2020)

I like that it’s an iPhone charger, thinking of the spring breakers


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 4, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4522996


From the “why is that even in your brain” files, the ghosts (in Japanese “monsutā” which is recognizable as a phonetic approximation of monster) are named Blinky, Pinky, Inky and Clyde.


----------



## DaFreak (Apr 4, 2020)

And Paku is the sound of eating


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 4, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4523170


suppressor is that classy good neighbor touch


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> suppressor is that classy good neighbor touch


Damn H.O.A.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn H.O.A.


Homeowners’ association?


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Homeowners’ association?


 Yup


----------



## radiant Rudy (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Fox Tail (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Fox Tail (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Apr 4, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4523417


I told my wife that my "Next wife" would be able to do these type of tricks.

She LOL and said good luck.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 4, 2020)

lokie said:


> I told my wife that my "Next wife" would be able to do these type of tricks.
> 
> She LOL and said good luck.


I'd be happy if mine did basic commands. Hope she doesn't read this later.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 4, 2020)

lokie said:


> I told my wife that my "Next wife" would be able to do these type of tricks.
> 
> She LOL and said good luck.


Those gals are incredibly talented.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 4, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Those gals are incredibly talented.


So is my wife. Just in case she does check up on my behavior.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 4, 2020)

Politics needs to stay in that forum please.


----------



## lokie (Apr 4, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> So is my wife. Just in case she does check up on my behavior.


Good or Bad, you decide:

I'm not worried if my wife looks into *any* of my online dealings/postings.
Though not told, if she tried even a little she could guess and log into any of my social contacts.
She knows what she got involved with, oh so many years ago. And I trust her accordingly.

Even though I don't always like her, I'm still in love with her after all these years.






I still look forward to her kisses each and every day.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 4, 2020)

lokie said:


> Good or Bad, you decide:
> 
> I'm not worried if my wife looks into *any* of my online dealings/postings.
> Though not told, if she tried even a little she could guess and log into any of my social contacts.
> ...


AAAAWWWEEEE. Mine's dirtier than my meek self. Thought she stepped up. I just wasn't thinking. All these years and we are we. Props.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 4, 2020)

http://imgur.com/eCaX6sT


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 4, 2020)

http://imgur.com/MK0dkQj


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 5, 2020)

http://imgur.com/eZso2Ez


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Joedank (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 5, 2020)

greg nr said:


> View attachment 4524267


Ain't that the truth! All the parks are closed so no boat launch or dock access.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 5, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Ain't that the truth! All the parks are closed so no boat launch or dock access.


RI? I heard they closed state parks and are limiting boat ramp parking to 3 vehicles, 1 of which is handicapped. Some ramps are closed entirely on weekends, except for commercial fisherman. 

So far they haven't closed the marinas, though at least one large chain closed themselves to the public. Members are still allowed, but no guests or visitors. 

I am still suspecting south kingston will close marinas. They haven't done it yet, but a large percentage of slips are used by out of state owners like myself. 

And of course all out of state visitors are required to self quarantine for 14 days, which means no shopping anywhere in the state for ice, bait, tackle, or food. Not impossible to navigate around all of that, and understandable. But for me, being at the boat is extreme social distancing.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 5, 2020)

greg nr said:


> RI? I heard they closed state parks and are limiting boat ramp parking to 3 vehicles, 1 of which is handicapped. Some ramps are closed entirely on weekends, except for commercial fisherman.
> 
> So far they haven't closed the marinas, though at least one large chain closed themselves to the public. Members are still allowed, but no guests or visitors.
> 
> ...


I wade. They are more than welcome to come in and escort me out.


----------



## raratt (Apr 5, 2020)

Man arrested with backpack full of weed, says he bought in bulk due to the shutdown...


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## kmog33 (Apr 5, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> *Social distancing *
> 
> View attachment 4524614


Isn’t that how you make lots of new friends


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 5, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4524748View attachment 4524749View attachment 4524750View attachment 4524751View attachment 4524752


I was looking at the hula hoop thinking I was supposed to look at something in a circle lol


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 6, 2020)

Ha!


----------



## ANC (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## budman111 (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Apr 6, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Trash Vader?
> 
> View attachment 4525344


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 6, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=224198302271370


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 6, 2020)

That's horse abuse, plain and simple.


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## ismann (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 6, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4525658


Or your strap lol. That’s when you’ve hit rock bottom.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Joedank (Apr 6, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4525759View attachment 4525760


Those both look self tapping


----------



## Fox Tail (Apr 7, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Ain't that the truth! All the parks are closed so no boat launch or dock access.


Yah they blocked our river access, the bastards. I mean, wtf? They think we're gonna give the fish the virus?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## gwheels (Apr 7, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Somewhere in Montana they celebrated this delicacy with an annual Testicle Festival. Apparently it is no more.
> 
> View attachment 4516654


I believe they just changed the name....to DEEESE NUTS


----------



## ANC (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Apr 7, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4526132


I'd take Godzilla right about now, Imagine the size of bowl that lizard could light!!!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 7, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4526200


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 8, 2020)

LUDACRIS.. said:


> View attachment 4526869


Who is that


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 8, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Who is that


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeremy_Kyle He done an American version of the same show but was sacked. He is just a daytime TV presenter much like Jerry Springer but more real but his show was plugged because of his actions. Its all in the story.


----------



## ANC (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 8, 2020)

ANC said:


>


Squirrel meat is very tough and best suited for stew.
After you skin em, they look like professional body builders. Big muscles with perfect definition. 

* Check your local laws before shooting some "chicken of the tree" because there's probably a season w/daily limits -- and you'll need a hunting license.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 8, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Squirrel meat is very tough and best suited for stew.
> After you skin em, they look like professional body builders. Big muscles with perfect definition.
> 
> * Check your local laws before shooting some "chicken of the tree" because there's probably a season w/daily limits -- and you'll need a hunting license.


Ground squirrel is fair game in cali, no season, no license required, and no limits. Only need a license for the western grays.


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 8, 2020)

ANC said:


>


I'm not eating squirrel while there's delicious looking geese strutting around like they own the place.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not eating squirrel while there's delicious looking geese strutting around like they own the place.


Watch where you step around them.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 8, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Watch where you step around them.


No doubt! I don't go anywhere near them. Have you ever been chased by a pissed off goose? Those things are terrifying!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not eating squirrel while there's delicious looking geese strutting around like they own the place.






SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 8, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 4527363
> 
> 
> 
> SH420


----------



## radiant Rudy (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## radiant Rudy (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 8, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Watch where you step around them.



I've had my ass whipped by both but the Squirrel Really Fk'd me up. I was probably about 10 yrs old and a girl in the hood had a pet squirrel and she set it free. I found it @ my back door, called Her and picked the tree rat off of my screen Door. He must have cut, bit and scratched me for 30 mins....


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 8, 2020)

My Grandmother had a huge white Goose that was more like a vicious dog too. The Bikers in the neighborhood would get injured all of the time.... That bite and twist Hurtz.


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 8, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Ground squirrel is fair game in cali, no season, no license required, and no limits. Only need a license for the western grays.


Ground squirrel == Chipmunk?


----------



## ANC (Apr 8, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Squirrel meat is very tough and best suited for stew.
> After you skin em, they look like professional body builders. Big muscles with perfect definition.
> 
> * Check your local laws before shooting some "chicken of the tree" because there's probably a season w/daily limits -- and you'll need a hunting license.


There are a few like 100 yds down the road, but I saw two in a neighbour's tree the other day. They don't come here on account of my other neighbours having lots of cats. We only have the two and they are inside cats.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 8, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Ground squirrel == Chipmunk?


Gopher I think


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 8, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Ground squirrel == Chipmunk?





cannabineer said:


> Gopher I think


No, they’re a thing. California, Oregon, and parts of Mexico. It’s a squirrel, that doesn’t live in trees.


----------



## NinjaShamen (Apr 8, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Ground squirrel is fair game in cali, no season, no license required, and no limits. Only need a license for the western grays.


I think they cause cancer and birth defects in California though... I'm pretty sure I saw one run by with the warning on it's belly


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> No doubt! I don't go anywhere near them. Have you ever been chased by a pissed off goose? Those things are terrifying!


Haha had a big Lake where I grew up. We had this "free launch" down a shallow canal/stream. You could only take very small boats or jetskis down it........it was slow "no wake zone" for a while. Then there where houses and it opened up to the lake..............this "fuckin killer swan" would try to land on you right when you could get on the gas! I swear the people that lived there had loved to sit on their docks and drink and yell "Swan! He's on ya!" to all of us that went the "free way" this was back when standup jetskis where cool.


----------



## ANC (Apr 8, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> It’s a squirrel, that doesn’t live in trees.


Fucking pussies!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Gopher I think


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Apr 8, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Ground squirrel == Chipmunk?


I think there would be more meat on a chicken wing than a chipmunk. We had one that climbed into the back of our Toy when we were hauling camping gear to our camping spot. He would get in and munch on hamburger buns that were on the side, then run out when we came back, little bastard...lol.


----------



## raratt (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## kmog33 (Apr 8, 2020)

NinjaShamen said:


> I think they cause cancer and birth defects in California though... I'm pretty sure I saw one run by with the warning on it's belly


They dig holes and the holes indirectly kill meat cows.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 8, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> They dig holes and the holes indirectly kill meat cows.


I, as well, also indirectly kill cows.


Beef, it’s what’s for dinner!
(Insert beef meme)


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 8, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I, as well, also indirectly kill cows.
> 
> 
> Beef, it’s what’s for dinner!
> (Insert beef meme)




SH420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 8, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I, as well, also indirectly kill cows.
> 
> 
> Beef, it’s what’s for dinner!
> (Insert beef meme)


Our Moose don't like me much for the same reason.


----------



## raratt (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 8, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Ground squirrel == Chipmunk?


No, a cousin, but same niche


----------



## lokie (Apr 8, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I, as well, also indirectly kill cows.
> 
> 
> Beef, it’s what’s for dinner!
> (Insert beef meme)







Sam Elliott?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 8, 2020)

SH420


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Leeski (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Leeski (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 9, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4528160


Filled up yesterday, $3.19/gal fucking California


----------



## raratt (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 9, 2020)

@FresnoFarmer this made me think of you. I know you like them backwoods. Lol


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 9, 2020)

Jus Sayin....


----------



## raratt (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not eating squirrel while there's delicious looking geese strutting around like they own the place.


I've got wild turkeys roaming in my neighborhood 

also these plump, delicious-looking Eurasian collared doves which are an unprotected invasive species so you can take them without any license


----------



## srh88 (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Apr 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4528109View attachment 4528110View attachment 4528111


It's times like this I miss @Clayton Bigsby the most.
Stay safe Clayton


----------



## iPerculate (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## kmog33 (Apr 10, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I, as well, also indirectly kill cows.
> 
> 
> Beef, it’s what’s for dinner!
> (Insert beef meme)


I think it’s more direct if it’s intentional


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 10, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Filled up yesterday, $3.19/gal fucking California


Still about $4.50 here


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 10, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I've got wild turkeys roaming in my neighborhood
> 
> also these plump, delicious-looking Eurasian collared doves which are an unprotected invasive species so you can take them without any license


They’re also delicious.


----------



## ANC (Apr 10, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I've got wild turkeys roaming in my neighborhood
> 
> also these plump, delicious-looking Eurasian collared doves which are an unprotected invasive species so you can take them without any license


I used to catch tonnes of pigeons as a kid, I'd release them again, was just bored, home alone usually.
You just need to set up a box with a stick and a piece of rope, then put some breadcrumbs in a trail ending where the box would fall shut, when you pull the stick holding one side up, out with the rope or fishing line.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 10, 2020)

I'm gonna say, The Moon......


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 10, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4529266


Haha love the cat!


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Apr 10, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4529270


I stole this. Genious!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Prince Vegeta (Apr 10, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/zNLJwTz
> 
> 
> Sound on.


greatest thing ive seen all month, i gotta find this band, my new favorite


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 10, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4529387


We don’t want another fall of Troy.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 10, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> They’re also delicious.


So I've heard

I've had mourning doves and found them tasty, but these guys are bigger and plumper


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 10, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> So I've heard
> 
> I've had mourning doves and found them tasty, but these guys are bigger and plumper


Doves are good eating but you need a big bag of em to make a meal. 

We would just pluck the breast, cram a thumb under it, then give it a yank. (Makes a squishy crunching sound.)
The remainder of the carcass wasn't worth the effort...


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 10, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Doves are good eating but you need a big bag of em to make a meal.
> 
> We would just pluck the breast, cram a thumb under it, then give it a yank. (Makes a squishy crunching sound.)
> The remainder of the carcass wasn't worth the effort...


That's called "breasting them out" in my neck of the woods 

and you don't need to pluck them as the skin pulls right off


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 10, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Doves are good eating but you need a big bag of em to make a meal.
> 
> We would just pluck the breast, cram a thumb under it, then give it a yank. (Makes a squishy crunching sound.)
> The remainder of the carcass wasn't worth the effort...


Roatht thquab!


----------



## raratt (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 10, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4529528


Until recently, the only crime that *Cap'N Crunch* could be accused of was cutting up the roofs of our mouths, despite his cereal's delicious sweet corn taste. Now, an eagle-eyed cereal lover has found that *Cap'N Crunch* is *not a captain* at all, but a commander, according to the stripes on his uniform.Jun 19, 2013









Say it ain't so! Cap'N Crunch not really a captain?


There's some serious social media buzz over one of the cereal world's most recognizable mascots.




www.today.com





SH420


----------



## raratt (Apr 10, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> That's called "breasting them out" in my neck of the woods
> 
> and you don't need to pluck them as the skin pulls right off


Dove hunting in Kansas inspired me to get a reloader. They would go right down a tree line every evening heading to a roost. It would be constant shooting until sunset, flocks of 30-40. I think they are the only birds that can fly 60 MPH and drop 6 feet and make a u turn in an instant. Limit was 15 - 3 boxes of shells...or so.


----------



## raratt (Apr 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Roatht thquab!
> 
> View attachment 4529506


----------



## ANC (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 10, 2020)

Prince Vegeta said:


> greatest thing ive seen all month, i gotta find this band, my new favorite


Thanks man. I must have watched that clip over 50 times now.


----------



## raratt (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## kmog33 (Apr 10, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4529387


Imperial vs metric vs Troy systems of weight, when you buy gold, you’ll be glad about the extra grams more than weed imo....definitely worth more.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 10, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Until recently, the only crime that *Cap'N Crunch* could be accused of was cutting up the roofs of our mouths, despite his cereal's delicious sweet corn taste. Now, an eagle-eyed cereal lover has found that *Cap'N Crunch* is *not a captain* at all, but a commander, according to the stripes on his uniform.Jun 19, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Commander Cap’n Crunch...duh. Capn is his first name obviously


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 10, 2020)

raratt said:


> Dove hunting in Kansas inspired me to get a reloader. They would go right down a tree line every evening heading to a roost. It would be constant shooting until sunset, flocks of 30-40. I think they are the only birds that can fly 60 MPH and drop 6 feet and make a u turn in an instant. Limit was 15 - 3 boxes of shells...or so.


I like to use the judge


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 10, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Until recently, the only crime that *Cap'N Crunch* could be accused of was cutting up the roofs of our mouths, despite his cereal's delicious sweet corn taste. Now, an eagle-eyed cereal lover has found that *Cap'N Crunch* is *not a captain* at all, but a commander, according to the stripes on his uniform.Jun 19, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was only me that got my mouth cut up by that fucker CapN Crack...I ate that shit anyway because it was the bomb


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 10, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Until recently, the only crime that *Cap'N Crunch* could be accused of was cutting up the roofs of our mouths, despite his cereal's delicious sweet corn taste. Now, an eagle-eyed cereal lover has found that *Cap'N Crunch* is *not a captain* at all, but a commander, according to the stripes on his uniform.Jun 19, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The problem is that it’s a Quaker brand. Post Cap’n Crunch would be definitive, as “post captain” is a rank in the British Navy, essentially meaning the rank of captain with full tenure.


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 11, 2020)

My favorite superhero. Captain dumbass

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WinStupidPrizes/comments/fz3pq5


----------



## raratt (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4530828


You're gonna need a napkin or ten. 
Just sayin'...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4530828


I watched a vice documentary and they said colorado river roads excrete 5-MeO DMT. I'm ready for my mcribit! Lol. But really though.. it was a bunch of hippies smoking dmt in a river. One dude was sitting there banging hid head against river rocks for a solid couple minutes and his people were watching and crying because.."it was beautiful".. if I'm tripping and giving myself a concussion underwater you fuckers better save me


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 11, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I watched a vice documentary and they said colorado river roads excrete 5-MeO DMT. I'm ready for my mcribit! Lol. But really though.. it was a bunch of hippies smoking dmt in a river. One dude was sitting there banging hid head against river rocks for a solid couple minutes and his people were watching and crying because.."it was beautiful".. if I'm tripping and giving myself a concussion underwater you fuckers better save me


~ licks a road ~


----------



## raratt (Apr 11, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I watched a vice documentary and they said colorado river roads excrete 5-MeO DMT. I'm ready for my mcribit! Lol. But really though.. it was a bunch of hippies smoking dmt in a river. One dude was sitting there banging hid head against river rocks for a solid couple minutes and his people were watching and crying because.."it was beautiful".. if I'm tripping and giving myself a concussion underwater you fuckers better save me


#1. Who the hell decided to lick a toad for shits and grins. #2 How the hell did he talk someone else to do the same?


----------



## raratt (Apr 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> ~ licks a road ~


T is right next to R, I get it, I type like that all the time.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> #1. Who the hell decided to lick a toad for shits and grins. #2 How the hell did he talk someone else to do the same?


#1 ill give you $5 #2 your brother did it for $5.......


----------



## srh88 (Apr 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> #1. Who the hell decided to lick a toad for shits and grins. #2 How the hell did he talk someone else to do the same?


Almost like decarbing bud.. it's not as easy as licking.. some had to add combustion to that equation. So back to #1.. who the hell smoked toad herpes ( you have to pop the toad pimple on its face to get the god juice) and #2 the answers easy.. peer (cavedude) pressure


----------



## srh88 (Apr 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> ~ licks a road ~


You gotta pop it.. dry it n smoke it. 


What's crazy is it is about the strongest dmt you can buy. 5meo. That's intense. But I can buy that toad online for a hundred bones lol


----------



## greg nr (Apr 11, 2020)

Well, if I have to be turned into a toad, I might as well get licked by women looking for a good time.....


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 11, 2020)

srh88 said:


> You gotta pop it.. dry it n smoke it.
> View attachment 4530994
> 
> What's crazy is it is about the strongest dmt you can buy. 5meo. That's intense. But I can buy that toad online for a hundred bones lol


I’ve done plain dmt but not the 5-methoxy


raratt said:


> T is right next to R, I get it, I type like that all the time.


neener


----------



## srh88 (Apr 11, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Well, if I have to be turned into a toad, I might as well get licked by women looking for a good time.....


I'll lick you dude. You wont get high but people might look at you funny


----------



## srh88 (Apr 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I’ve done plain dmt but not the 5-methoxy
> 
> neener


I've never really "let myself go".. dmt is too much for me. I'd rather trip for more than 8 minutes and not think about why I'm dying


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 11, 2020)

I smoked some KJ with some bulldogs when I was fourteen. I thought it was just weed. Had to walk all the way down Blackstone from Shaw to Herndon. It looked like a fuckin river with shooting lights everywhere. I ended up almost getting to my homies house and just sat down with a sawed off .410 in my lap in the middle of the sidewalk . Tripping fucking balls! Finally he got me to get up and we got to his pad and I crashed for like 14 hrs. I never smoked with bulldogs again lol. They be putting crack in their blunts and all that jazz. I never did find the mother fuckers that did that shit.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 11, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I smoked some KJ with some bulldogs when I was fourteen. I thought it was just weed. Had to walk all the way down Blackstone from Shaw to Herndon. It looked like a fuckin river with shooting lights everywhere. I ended up almost getting to my homies house and just sat down with a sawed off .410 in my lap in the middle of the sidewalk . Tripping fucking balls! Finally he got me to get up and we got to his pad and I crashed for like 14 hrs. I never smoked with bulldogs again lol. They be putting crack in their blunts and all that jazz. I never did find the mother fuckers that did that shit.


When I was around that age I ended smoking wet after a concert. Never again. I just remember being mad in my head but so happy on the outside
Weird shit


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 11, 2020)

srh88 said:


> When I was around that age I ended smoking wet after a concert. Never again. I just remember being mad in my head but so happy on the outside
> Weird shit


I think I tripped so hard because I was holding In every hit like weed and I was already faded off of a bottle of 1800


----------



## Bareback (Apr 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> #1. Who the hell decided to lick a toad for shits and grins. #2 How the hell did he talk someone else to do the same?


1. Hey y’all whatch did 
2. Hold my beer

Momma June talking to aunt Roth “ Dem boys ain’t got a lick o cents “


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 11, 2020)

srh88 said:


> When I was around that age I ended smoking wet after a concert. Never again. I just remember being mad in my head but so happy on the outside
> Weird shit


I knew this dude who used to steal embalming fluid and dip cigs and sell. Fuck that shit!! Those dudes who smoked that shit were fried.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 11, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I think I tripped so hard because I was holding In every hit like weed and I was already faded off of a bottle of 1800


When we came across it we were in philly.. dumb surbaban kids. Seen a dude in philly smoking an L in his car.. me- "yo let me hit that!" Him"pull over I got you..." so i look at my older buddy who is driving and we are down to get a g or 2 of some philly bud.. we pull over and he tells us to pop the hood. Dudes wholecrew acts like they are helping us with car issues. We get the bud.. in a jar. They all roll out. They were like thc seal team 6. In n out. We get in car and knock some bud from jar into paper.. heaaaaaaavy nail polish smell.. fuck it. I could taste it while rolling it. I hit it in traffic and disappeared. Luckily friends were too afraid too grab the joint from how I reacted to it lol


----------



## srh88 (Apr 11, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I knew this dude who used to steal embalming fluid and dip cigs and sell. Fuck that shit!! Those dudes who smoked that shit were fried.


After my experience with it and talking to my older brother about it I got the low down on it lol. My senior year of high school we were kegger'ing it up at my buddies house. His sister had bad dope issues. She walked in and I seen her first. Strung out with a dripping cig with 2 dudes. I grabbed my buddy and shut it down so quick. Pcp is a fucked in the head kinda drug


----------



## raratt (Apr 11, 2020)

I guess I missed out on frying my brain more than I already did. Meh


----------



## srh88 (Apr 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> I guess I missed out on frying my brain more than I already did. Meh


Dont feel bad.. I asked a buddies kid if he ever got pressured into smoking and he laughed at me.. I didnt know if I should be mad, ask who his hook up is or walk away


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 11, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I knew this dude who used to steal embalming fluid and dip cigs and sell. Fuck that shit!! Those dudes who smoked that shit were fried.


When I lived in riverside some ese used to puff one before coming to school. He did like 1000 pushups at lunch when it was hot as fuck. He was burning his arm with the flame from a lighter and running around in class on all fours barking like a dog. He ended up dipping when the teacher was like “calm down” lol.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 11, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> When I lived in riverside some ese used to puff one before coming to school. He did like 1000 pushups at lunch when it was hot as fuck. He was burning his arm with the flame from a lighter and running around in class on all fours barking like a dog. He ended up dipping when the teacher was like “calm down” lol.


My brother while getting pulled over in a tshirt on heroin in january.....
"Wut"


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## CloudHidden (Apr 12, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I watched a vice documentary and they said colorado river roads excrete 5-MeO DMT. I'm ready for my mcribit! Lol. But really though.. it was a bunch of hippies smoking dmt in a river. One dude was sitting there banging hid head against river rocks for a solid couple minutes and his people were watching and crying because.."it was beautiful".. if I'm tripping and giving myself a concussion underwater you fuckers better save me


I've driven tens of thousands of miles on Colorado roads over the years and haven't tripped once. WTF? Maybe I need to walk them barefoot...


----------



## raratt (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 12, 2020)

http://imgur.com/8G77MVT


----------



## ANC (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 13, 2020)

The raccoon selfie is adorable 








Trail Cams Capture The Most Amazing Things


If you’re looking for photos of animals caught on trail cams, you’ve come to the right place! Just wait until you see what happens when eagles don’t get along!




www.giveitlove.com


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Apr 13, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/8G77MVT


The female Sea Horse deposits her eggs into the male's pouch to be fertilized and he carries them until they hatch.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 13, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I've never really "let myself go".. dmt is too much for me. I'd rather trip for more than 8 minutes and not think about why I'm dying


My peak dmt experience was like whoa.


raratt said:


> View attachment 4532648


“This is the body”


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> My peak dmt experience was like whoa.
> 
> “This is the body”


Yeah, one has this phase where you can't believe THAT isn't all people are talking about.
Not something you need to keep doing, but something EVERYONE should get to see at least once.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 14, 2020)

ANC said:


>


Those are awesome! Are there more?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 14, 2020)

http://imgur.com/EU7zCm1


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 14, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


That last one is pretty brutal. Gotta love dark humor 

SH420


----------



## ANC (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 14, 2020)

Well....???


----------



## srh88 (Apr 14, 2020)

@Aeroknow ... you trying to get some free super colds?










A 93-year-old woman got a massive Coors Light delivery after a viral plea for more beer


Singing the folk song "99 Bottles of Beer" might be how some people are passing the time during the coronavirus pandemic.




amp.cnn.com


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 14, 2020)

srh88 said:


> @Aeroknow ... you trying to get some free super colds?
> View attachment 4533631
> View attachment 4533632
> 
> ...


Lmao!

I hit up Andrew and asked him to bring me all the ones he threw back because they weren’t reggin supercold at the time. I should have a shitload coming here soon. I’ll def drink them at the proper temperature.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 14, 2020)

Hydrotech364 said:


> Well....???
> View attachment 4533586


If you don't already know........


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 14, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Lmao!
> 
> I hit up Andrew and asked him to bring me all the ones he threw back because they weren’t reggin supercold at the time. I should have a shitload coming here soon. I’ll def drink them at the proper temperature.


Barley pop.lmao!!


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 14, 2020)

Hydrotech364 said:


> Well....???
> View attachment 4533586


Probably in Ohio.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Apr 14, 2020)

PENIS!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Apr 14, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Probably in Ohio.


Wtf!


----------



## srh88 (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 15, 2020)

http://imgur.com/VN50UWL


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 15, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4534326


Same with my cat lol.


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 15, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4534811


In today's world is that a bad or good thing? Who wouldn't want to try some homegrown from the neighbor?


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 15, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> In today's world is that a bad or good thing? Who wouldn't want to try some homegrown from the neighbor?


Thas my house


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 15, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> Thas my house


Shit, didn't realize she was you sister - my bad. . .


----------



## ANC (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 16, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/EU7zCm1





Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4533513


If you watch the first one for a bit, the next cartoon seems to shrink before your eyes


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 16, 2020)

SH420


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## 420God (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Apr 16, 2020)

On the other hand...


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 16, 2020)

http://imgur.com/PBjLDEE


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 16, 2020)

I saw tiger, and tiger saw a man.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 17, 2020)

Wurd!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 17, 2020)

Right now someone trying to convince the dopeman their stimulus check is hitting tomorrow.......


----------



## raratt (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Apr 17, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


My wife complains I don't hear her when I'm on RIU, hell I don't listen most of the time anyway.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 17, 2020)

carpet your whole for only $99 or carpet for your only whole $99


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> carpet your whole for only $99 or carpet for your only whole $99
> 
> View attachment 4536707


oooh a new kink to me
sextiles


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> On the other hand...
> 
> View attachment 4536109
> 
> Tits & ass


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 17, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## ismann (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Bareback (Apr 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> carpet your whole for only $99 or carpet for your only whole $99
> 
> View attachment 4536707


Suddenly I’m wandering about drapes.....is this a one story business or is there a stacked building.


----------



## lokie (Apr 17, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Suddenly I’m wandering about drapes.....is this a one story business or is there a stacked building.


It cost extra if the drapes have to match.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 17, 2020)

Joedank said:


> View attachment 4537086


#3


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 17, 2020)

http://imgur.com/bmGPA2w


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Nugachino (Apr 18, 2020)

Joedank said:


> View attachment 4537086


Dammit. I want to hang with Mr Depp. But Betty White is funny as fuck!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 18, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/100001190334111/posts/2842773805772269


----------



## lokie (Apr 18, 2020)

Nugachino said:


> Dammit. I want to hang with Mr Depp. But Betty White is funny as fuck!


I would def hang with Betty. I'm into cougars like that!


----------



## raratt (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 18, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 4537890


Gotta love some Jungle Pam Hardy!


----------



## srh88 (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 18, 2020)

SH420


----------



## srh88 (Apr 18, 2020)

@abalonehx


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## DaFreak (Apr 18, 2020)

That show would so much more pleasant if they just kept the babe in the shot the whole time and the bike came in


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## Nugachino (Apr 18, 2020)

lokie said:


> I would def hang with Betty. I'm into cougars like that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can keep the cougars. I just want to hangout cos she's amusing.


----------



## Bubbas.dad (Apr 18, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Gotta love some Jungle Pam Hardy!
> 
> View attachment 4537913


Yup.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 18, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4538175


Her nickname is skidmark


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 18, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1251607004155711494


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 18, 2020)

Who sees it?


----------



## lokie (Apr 19, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Who sees it?




This is not.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Apr 19, 2020)

Interesting interpersonal skills are being taught in Korea.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 19, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4538776View attachment 4538777View attachment 4538778


My gif washed his hands before touching his face...





SH420


----------



## raratt (Apr 19, 2020)

lokie said:


> Interesting interpersonal skills are being taught in Korea.
> 
> View attachment 4538689
> 
> ...


They need to call the snapon tools guy...


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 19, 2020)

http://imgur.com/bL7ihbs


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 19, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4538667


Charles Darwin probably would have spelled "quarantine" correctly.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 19, 2020)

raratt said:


> They need to call the Strap-On tools guy...


Fify


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 19, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> My gif washed his hands before touching his face...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4538854
> ...


My hands are so dry from washing them I could probably get a fire going by clapping.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 19, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> My hands are so dry from washing them I could probably get a fire going by clapping.


New way to light your blunts!!! Let me know how it works... gonna save on lighters now

SH420


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 19, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1251944920673378306


----------



## Just Be (Apr 19, 2020)

Joedank said:


> View attachment 4538734


I used to refer to bong rips and coffee as 'the poor man's speed ball'.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 19, 2020)

lokie said:


> Interesting interpersonal skills are being taught in Korea.
> 
> View attachment 4538689
> 
> ...


You have air guitar then there's air penis.


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 20, 2020)

This Just In!


----------



## Just Be (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 20, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4539874View attachment 4539875


love the Tunable junction box


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 20, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


"Karen" is trending on twitter today.


----------



## raratt (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 20, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


I saw this video on Facebook. My cousin said it reminds him of the movie Independence Day when people ran to the tops of skyscrapers to greet the aliens and all died as a result of their stupidity. Lol


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 20, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> My hands are so dry from washing them I could probably get a fire going by clapping.


You could seriously impress some Boy or Girl Scouts with a demo


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> You could seriously impress some Boy or Girl Scouts with a demo


Glad you didn't say Cub Scouts. I got thrown out for eating a Brownie.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 20, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4540557View attachment 4540558View attachment 4540559View attachment 4540560View attachment 4540561


Where do I order Government screwdriver sets for my female relatives and "their" boys?


----------



## Just Be (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Apr 21, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4540557


Backing into parking spots, custom exhausts and driving with fog lights on when there is no fog makes Hulk want for to smash things!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4540810


This is my attire for our grocery store runs. Got the mask in January for the dust/paint reno job in my garage. "Counter Terrorists Win"


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 21, 2020)

People have kept their distance from me since well before the coronavirus thing

I suppose the sword and codpiece may be off-putting


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Apr 21, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252762482617155585


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4541437


Fuckin awesome!


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4541459


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 22, 2020)

I have Misophonia when it comes to eating, chewing & mouth breathers.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 22, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I have Misophonia when it comes to eating, chewing & mouth breathers.


I take it you don't like the ASMR eating videos :shudder: give it a listen


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 22, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I take it you don't like the ASMR eating videos :shudder: give it a listen


I'll take your word for it.
Might go into cereal killer mode.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 22, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> cereal killer


Chew with your mouth closed


----------



## srh88 (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 22, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4542058


That would definitely win the fairy house contest!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Apr 22, 2020)

Anyone else out there think that Georgia should rename the Canary as their new state bird?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## ismann (Apr 22, 2020)

*California skate park filled with sand to enforce social distancing backfires as dirt bikers show up*


----------



## raratt (Apr 22, 2020)

__


----------



## raratt (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 22, 2020)

[


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 22, 2020)

LUDACRIS.. said:


> View attachment 4542265


And they have that shit to-go now!


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 22, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4542338


Hazel was nut's without help. LOL. Thanks for that recall.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 22, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Anyone else out there think that Georgia should rename the Canary as their new state bird?
> 
> View attachment 4542089


They may also wish to consider:

or


----------



## ANC (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 23, 2020)

lol not sure what he was thinking... there's always a cop within a block of Yonge and Dundas.


__
http://instagr.am/p/B_QQglKgzon/


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 23, 2020)

http://imgur.com/ccUXbuE


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Joedank (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 23, 2020)

Alex Trebek is savage


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253349724385656832


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Apr 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Alex Trebek is savage
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253349724385656832


You knew there would be a response.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 23, 2020)

lokie said:


> You knew there would be a response.
> 
> View attachment 4543105


----------



## ANC (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 23, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=665287937597892


----------



## lokie (Apr 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=665287937597892


lol

"I got a job interview in an hour!" dood was pissed.

I think it would be cool to try one of those someday.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 23, 2020)

ANC said:


>


The ultimate "you gotta see this!" shit!


----------



## srh88 (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 23, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4543209


Glad to see someone else masking those nasty things off after too many years as a painter. P.S. The women's are nastier and the writing on the wall is dirtier.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 23, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/100000529808104/posts/3337091309651830



SH420


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Apr 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4543165


I'll take real respirator for $1000 Alex!


----------



## srh88 (Apr 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I'll take real respirator for $1000 Alex!


Is this close enough


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 23, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Is this close enough
> View attachment 4543501


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Apr 24, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Technically that's 6 minutes although you are usually only aware of the first 2.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 24, 2020)

For those of us who’ve owned and operated these


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 24, 2020)

It looks like kids were the problem when everyone was blaming guns


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 24, 2020)

\


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 24, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> For those of us who’ve owned and operated these
> 
> View attachment 4543997


I had a tape player in my first car. I bought one of these so I could plug in an ipod.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4544116\View attachment 4544117
> View attachment 4544119
> View attachment 4544118


K I really need “tick pushpin anorectic camel toe” explained


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 24, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> K I really need “tick pushpin anorectic camel toe” explained


tic tac toe


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 24, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> K I really need “tick pushpin anorectic camel toe” explained


Do you? Do you now?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> tic tac toe


----------



## lokie (Apr 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I had a tape player in my first car. I bought one of these so I could plug in an ipod.


I used a FM Transmitter when traveling to play audio books when I traveled for a living.






My my cassette player did not work and I was too cheap to upgrade to a CD player.
Copying audio book files online was easy to transfer to my Creative media player.






Creative was an early competitor to Apple for digital media control.

I have never owned an Apple product.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 24, 2020)

lokie said:


> I used a FM Transmitter when traveling to play audio books when I traveled for a living.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember that logo! I had a set of sound blaster speakers by them when I was little. Hard to believe that anyone other than apple made mp3 players.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 24, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4544160


Hey I was thinking this girl is a rough and tumble type. (Ouch)

Pin the tic to the clit???


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Apr 24, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Hey I was thinking this girl is a rough and tumble type. (Ouch)
> 
> Pin the tic to the clit???


Google That. I dare you.






I double Dog dare you.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 24, 2020)

lokie said:


> Google That. I dare you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

lokie said:


> Google That. I dare you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did it. First thing to come up


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 24, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I did it. First thing to come up
> View attachment 4544259


Yea me too, I didn't see my game anywhere. I'm just sick.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Apr 24, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4544235


She needs two carts. One for each cheek


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

Who wants to hold a blue ring octopus bare handed? 









The Blue-Ringed Octopus: Small but Deadly - Ocean Conservancy


Native to the Pacific Ocean, the blue-ringed octopus can be found in the soft, sandy bottom of shallow tide pools and coral reefs.




oceanconservancy.org


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 24, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4544381
> 
> Who wants to hold a blue ring octopus bare handed?
> 
> ...


Are you dead* yet?*


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Are you dead yet?


The dude lived. I found the post and read it. It was dead, I still wouldnt touch that thing. And he was completely fine. He got real lucky


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 24, 2020)

srh88 said:


> The dude lived. I found the post and read it. It was dead, I still wouldnt touch that thing. And he was completely fine. He got real lucky


Sometimes even the blind stupid find an acorn.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 24, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4544566


More like Mountain Meff


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 24, 2020)

BTW, am I the only one that had to google Carol fucking Baskin?
I haven't seen any of the tiger crap on the tube & don't care to.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 24, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> BTW, am I the only one that had to google Carol fucking Baskin?
> I haven't seen any of the tiger crap on the tube & don't care to.


It's actually a pretty crazy story. I still think that fucking bitch killed her husband 

SH420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 24, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> It's actually a pretty crazy story. I still think that fucking bitch killed her husband
> 
> SH420


Is he Tiger crap now?

I mean, how handy would that be?


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Is he Tiger crap now?
> 
> I mean, how handy would that be?


You should watch it. Tiger king on netflix. It's an amazing trainwreck that get worse and worse. Its like if RIU was real life. That bitch Carole baskins


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 25, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> It's actually a pretty crazy story. I still think that fucking bitch killed her husband
> 
> SH420


They need to pull the septic tank. He might be under it.


----------



## ZigZagZac (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Apr 25, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Yea me too, I didn't see my game anywhere. I'm just sick.


Did you use the correct spelling?


----------



## srh88 (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 25, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4544848


Technically.. it could be in a pastry


----------



## srh88 (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Apr 25, 2020)

_Those wascally weefuh wubbin' wabbits!_


----------



## raratt (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 25, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> BTW, am I the only one that had to google Carol fucking Baskin?
> I haven't seen any of the tiger crap on the tube & don't care to.


I am completely clueless when it comes to most of the popular shows these days. 


Just Be said:


> _Those wascally weefuh wubbin' wabbits!_
> View attachment 4544916


Wake & bake?


----------



## srh88 (Apr 25, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I am completely clueless when it comes to most of the popular shows these days.
> 
> Wake & bake?


Stew might be better then bake


----------



## raratt (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 25, 2020)

http://imgur.com/KOHNtsA


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 25, 2020)

raratt said:


>


----------



## ANC (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 25, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=217306206376092


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## radiant Rudy (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## radiant Rudy (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Apr 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4541459


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 25, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4544987


I figured the LA County Tax Assessor would up our rates for being home more.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 25, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I figured the LA County Tax Assessor would up our rates for being home more.


Don't give them any ideas


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 25, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> Don't give them any ideas


Yeah like they'd be hanging out on a ........ oh shit you're right oops.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 26, 2020)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4545863


----------



## sunni (Apr 26, 2020)

Folks you’ve been warned several times
Stop posting graphic posts or nudity
There are two of you who are ruining this thread for everyone else 
Comply with the rules


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 26, 2020)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/gifs/comments/g8m3ml


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 27, 2020)

http://imgur.com/JkFxkZe


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2020)

Um...the possibilities are endless?



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2989642454437645


----------



## greg nr (Apr 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> Um...the possibilities are endless?
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2989642454437645


skills pay the bills.... always have.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Apr 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4547323


All the way from Compton, checking in at a height of seven feet. Ladies and gentleman put your hands together for the musical stylings of..
Ol' Dirty Dickhead and the Filthy Hipster Beards!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 27, 2020)

*Pic of my new girl. *


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 27, 2020)

http://imgur.com/f1XIVE5


----------



## srh88 (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 27, 2020)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4547623


You ever notice how similar Brooke Shields and Caitlyn Jenner look


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> You ever notice how similar Brooke Shields and Caitlyn Jenner look


Brooke gets bad press. She did undergrad when&where I did grad school. Saw her twice, and to my semi-inattentive eyes there was no sense of “put her in track&field clothes”.

Cruelly, I referred to her as the Creature from the Blue Lagoon.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Brooke gets bad press. She did undergrad when&where I did grad school. Saw her twice, and to my semi-inattentive eyes there was no sense of “put her in track&field clothes”.
> 
> Cruelly, I referred to her as the Creature from the Blue Lagoon.


Blue Lagoon was an awful movie.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Brooke gets bad press. She did undergrad when&where I did grad school. Saw her twice, and to my semi-inattentive eyes there was no sense of “put her in track&field clothes”.
> 
> Cruelly, I referred to her as the Creature from the Blue Lagoon.


 I don't know much about her other than Tom Cruise ripping on her for using antidepressants.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't know much about her other than Tom Cruise ripping on her for using antidepressants.


Oh like Tom can talk


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Oh like Tom can talk


Does he even get to see Suri anymore?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Oh like Tom can talk


But but... aliens!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 27, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Does he even get to see Suri anymore?


No she's a suppressive person. Maybe she'll be normal.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 27, 2020)

Fuck Tom Cruise.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> Um...the possibilities are endless?
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2989642454437645


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2020)

I'm laughing WAY too much at this...


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'm laughing WAY too much at this...
> View attachment 4547893


graded steaks racer


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Apr 27, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Fuck Tom Cruise.


Headline sys that Cruise went ballistic. It appears he didn't like your comment.
But as you said Fuck him


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## PhatNuggz (Apr 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't know much about her other than Tom Cruise ripping on her for using antidepressants.



Now that we are aware of Hollywood pedophilia, and if you search you can find very provocative photos when she was quite young. Likely abused all the way back, so...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 28, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1202658083398859


----------



## raratt (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Apr 28, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4548449


You still need a mirror to see Uranus though.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> You still need a mirror to see Uranus though.


Nice! I've meet a lot that didn't.


----------



## raratt (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4548573


Bubbles want!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 28, 2020)

LMAO The front butt and dirty pillows! Fucking great!


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 28, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4548758


Let me go up on you


----------



## srh88 (Apr 28, 2020)

Turn sound on lol

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/HadToHurt/comments/g9mp2k


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 28, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Turn sound on lol
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/HadToHurt/comments/g9mp2k


This isn’t funny to me, I once watched someone’s eyeball pop out when he got shot in the orbital socket by a paintball gun. Just took his mask off for one second to de-fog it


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 28, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Turn sound on lol
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/HadToHurt/comments/g9mp2k


I watched it with volume lowish then turned it up.lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 28, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Turn sound on lol
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/HadToHurt/comments/g9mp2k


Stupid.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 28, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> This isn’t funny to me, I once watched someone’s eyeball pop out when he got shot in the orbital socket by a paintball gun. Just took his mask off for one second to de-fog it


Yikes.


----------



## lokie (Apr 28, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4548758


Have you ever had your tonsils tickled?

From the inside?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 28, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Yikes.


I’ll keep an eye out for that


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Apr 28, 2020)

@Bobby schmeckle


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Heavysmoker86 (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 29, 2020)

hahah


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Apr 29, 2020)

I foresee sliced penises.


----------



## Heavysmoker86 (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Gond00s (Apr 29, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4549661View attachment 4549661


no cume?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 29, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4549666


How many times I said "I got this" or "I can make it" or "that's not that far of a gap" or "that's not that high"........yeah.......dude should be tuckin his head..........its gonna hurt.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 29, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4550003


Some considerable development time later, the concept proved itself.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Some considerable development time later, the concept proved itself.
> 
> View attachment 4550006


The 68's had better bumpers.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 29, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> The 68's had better bumpers.


The Death Race 2000 utility is apparent.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Some considerable development time later, the concept proved itself.
> 
> View attachment 4550006


Yeah, my mind went straight to that too...


----------



## raratt (Apr 29, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> The 68's had better bumpers.


Nope, reminds me of the stupid 5 MPH bumpers mandated by the feds, Vettes with rubber noses just doesn't cut it.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> Nope, reminds me of the stupid 5 MPH bumpers mandated by the feds, Vettes with rubber noses just doesn't cut it.


Oh come on, everybody wanted to whack one of those bumpers back then.


----------



## ANC (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 30, 2020)

The last thing Kim Jong Un saw before his surgery


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 30, 2020)

http://imgur.com/MNrY7qn


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Apr 30, 2020)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10221488226615933&id=1259138001&d=null&vh=i


----------



## ANC (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 30, 2020)

http://imgur.com/41IBBfj


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 30, 2020)

HA!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 30, 2020)

http://imgur.com/4BGcqsq


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 30, 2020)

During this lockdown I am wondering if anyone knows any porn sites they'd like to recommend other than:
Xvideos
PornHub
Xtube
Ass parade
Brazzers
xHamster
XNXX
YouPorn
YouJizz
TastyBlacks
HClips
TnaFlix
Tube8
Spankbang
DrTuber
Spankwire
KeezMovies
Nuvid
SunPorno
BravoTube
PornHD
Eporner
SexVid
XXXBunker
TheNewPorn
Mofosex...
PornDreamer
X18 Xbabe
UpdateTube
BeFuck
Hdmovz
PornRox
PornMaki
Pornid
Inxporn
TopFreePornVideos
Slutload
ProPorn
FakePorn
Pornhost
HandjobHub
Vpornvideos
MyXVids
Pornicom
DansMovies
Wetplace
AdultFreex
Wankflix
88fuck
Fapdu
Rude
FreudBox
AdultInc
PornHeed
HdPorn
Orgasm
PornRabbit
MadThumbs
Fux Eroxia
DeviantClip
Xxvids
H2porn
ApeTube
MetaPorn
YourLustMovies
ElephantTube Long
PornerBros
Tubegalore
3movs Ass-Time
HQButt
BangBus
BangBros
Ghetto tube
RedTube
BrickHouseButts
GhettoGaggers
GloryHole
Xvideos
PornHub
Xtube
Ass parade
Brazzers
xHamster
XNXX
YouPorn
YouJizz
TastyBlacks
HClips
TnaFlix
Tube8
Spankbang
DrTuber
Spankwire
KeezMovies
Nuvid
SunPorno
BravoTube
PornHD
Eporner
SexVid
XXXBunker
TheNewPorn
Mofosex...
PornDreamer
X18 Xbabe
UpdateTube
BeFuck
Hdmovz
PornRox
PornMaki
Pornid
Inxporn
TopFreePornVideos
Slutload
ProPorn
FakePorn
Pornhost
HandjobHub
Vpornvideos
MyXVids
Pornicom
DansMovies
Wetplace
AdultFreex
Wankflix
88fuck
Fapdu
Rude
FreudBox
AdultInc
PornHeed
HdPorn
Orgasm
PornRabbit
MadThumbs
Fux Eroxia
DeviantClip
Xxvids
H2porn
ApeTube
MetaPorn
YourLustMovies
ElephantTube Long
PornerBros
Tubegalore
3movs Ass-Time
HQButt
BangBus
BangBros
Ghetto tube
RedTube
BrickHouseButts
GhettoGaggers
GloryHole
Xvideos
PornHub
Xtube
Ass parade
Brazzers
xHamster
XNXX
YouPorn
YouJizz
TastyBlacks
HClips
TnaFlix
Tube8
Spankbang
DrTuber
Spankwire
KeezMovies
Nuvid
SunPorno
BravoTube
PornHD
Eporner
SexVid
XXXBunker
TheNewPorn
Mofosex...
PornDreamer
X18 Xbabe
UpdateTube
BeFuck
Hdmovz
PornRox
PornMaki
Pornid
Inxporn
TopFreePornVideos
Slutload
ProPorn
FakePorn
Pornhost
HandjobHub
Vpornvideos
MyXVids
Pornicom
DansMovies
Wetplace
AdultFreex
Wankflix
88fuck
Fapdu
Rude
FreudBox
AdultInc
PornHeed
HdPorn
Orgasm
PornRabbit
MadThumbs
Fux Eroxia
DeviantClip
Xxvids
H2porn
ApeTube
MetaPorn
YourLustMovies
ElephantTube Long
PornerBros
Tubegalore
3movs Ass-Time
HQButt
BangBus
BangBros
Ghetto tube
RedTube
BrickHouseButts
GhettoGaggers
GloryHole
These have gotten boring




Any help is much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## gwheels (Apr 30, 2020)

So that is why there is a shortage on jerkins


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 30, 2020)

Hydrotech364 said:


> During this lockdown I am wondering if anyone knows any porn sites they'd like to recommend other than:
> Xvideos
> PornHub
> Xtube
> ...


C-Span


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 30, 2020)

Hydrotech364 said:


> During this lockdown I am wondering if anyone knows any porn sites they'd like to recommend other than:
> Xvideos
> PornHub
> Xtube
> ...


The Hun...........


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 30, 2020)

gwheels said:


> So that is why there is a shortage on jerkins


But never a shortage of jerk offs 
-- edit -- 
Missed one...
https://postyourbeaver.com/


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 30, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4550913


You better eat your vitamins and say your prayers @srh88 . this big python is gonna get you!


----------



## jungle666 (Apr 30, 2020)

Hydrotech364 said:


> During this lockdown I am wondering if anyone knows any porn sites they'd like to recommend other than:
> Xvideos
> PornHub
> Xtube
> ...


What about, old McDonald's farm


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 30, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4551018


The squirrels have learned to cheat, upsetting the local ecology.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 30, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The squirrels have learned to cheat, upsetting the local ecology.


When a squirrel is holding your nuts, it doesn't need to cheat. House rules; squirrel wins.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 30, 2020)

greg nr said:


> When a squirrel is holding your nuts, it doesn't need to cheat. House rules; squirrel wins.


The day I give a squirrel power over my nuts is the day I say “Yo fox! I gotta go downtown, so watch the henhouse for me; we cool?”


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 30, 2020)

greg nr said:


> When a squirrel is holding your nuts, it doesn't need to cheat. House rules; squirrel wins.




I think the worst asswhipping in My Life was @ the hands and teeth of a Squirrel...... I wanted to let Him go really bad but He wasn't done with Me yet....


----------



## Heavysmoker86 (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 30, 2020)

Heavysmoker86 said:


> View attachment 4551169


I don't get it


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 30, 2020)

I don't think that there's anything to "get".


----------



## ANC (May 1, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I don't get it


the empty space on top would normally be filed by the double


----------



## Heavysmoker86 (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 1, 2020)

*

*


----------



## curious old fart (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 1, 2020)

Hydrotech364 said:


> View attachment 4551461


She needs a tricorne.... Sorry I couldn't resist.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 1, 2020)

Heavysmoker86 said:


> View attachment 4551394


I bet he injected a marijuana.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 1, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4551548


This should have been a poll.
We've had War (red horse), pestilence (pale horse), so it's either conquest (white horse), or famine (black horse). I'd put my money on famine.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 1, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> This should have been a poll.
> We've had War (red horse), pestilence (pale horse), so it's either conquest (white horse), or famine (black horse). I'd put my money on famine.


Yep. 
A big natural disaster could bring famine very quickly. 
The rona lockdown has shown that our food supply system is surprisingly inflexible.


----------



## FusterCluck (May 1, 2020)

................


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> She needs a tricorne.... Sorry I couldn't resist.



Epic....


----------



## curious old fart (May 1, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> This should have been a poll.
> We've had War (red horse), pestilence (pale horse), so it's either conquest (white horse), or famine (black horse). I'd put my money on famine.


Did you see where the desert locust were devouring parts of Africa?








Desert locusts pose threat for farmers in the Horn of Africa


Farmers in the Horn of Africa are witnessing a “crisis within a crisis” as the largest infestation of locusts in a generation or more combines with a deadly virus never before seen in history, regional specialists warned Wednesday.




www.washingtontimes.com


----------



## cannabineer (May 1, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> Did you see where the desert locust were devouring parts of Africa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need to find a way to be on the East Coast this time next year. The 17-year “locusts” return.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 1, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (May 1, 2020)

@Laughing Grass


----------



## raratt (May 1, 2020)

@Aeroknow Make sure you check your shoes before you put them on if you leave them outside:


----------



## cannabineer (May 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> @Aeroknow Make sure you check your shoes before you put them on if you leave them outside:
> View attachment 4551697


----------



## cannabineer (May 1, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4551696
> @Laughing Grass


----------



## jerryb73 (May 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> @Aeroknow Make sure you check your shoes before you put them on if you leave them outside:
> View attachment 4551697


Oh hell no. In the trash they go.


----------



## cannabineer (May 1, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Oh hell no. In the trash they go.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> @Aeroknow Make sure you check your shoes before you put them on if you leave them outside:
> View attachment 4551697


Everytime!


----------



## raratt (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 1, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4551696
> @Laughing Grass


that's surprisingly difficult to print with all the overhangs. It's only 3.4cm tall.


----------



## srh88 (May 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> that's surprisingly difficult to print with all the overhangs. It's only 3.4cm tall.
> 
> View attachment 4551783


You have a 3d printer?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 1, 2020)

srh88 said:


> You have a 3d printer?


yea, it's just a little hobby printer, it doesn't do fine detail very well.


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I need to find a way to be on the East Coast this time next year. The 17-year “locusts” return.


Mmmm chapulines with lime and a Corona


----------



## srh88 (May 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> yea, it's just a little hobby printer, it doesn't do fine detail very well.


That's pretty awesome. I'd be making all kinds of weird shit


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 1, 2020)

srh88 said:


> That's pretty awesome. I'd be making all kinds of weird shit


I make penises


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 1, 2020)

Oh please let this catch on!


----------



## GBAUTO (May 1, 2020)

Maybe that's the Lavage version of the navage cleaner...


----------



## BobBitchen (May 1, 2020)

/'


----------



## BobBitchen (May 1, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Metasynth (May 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> yea, it's just a little hobby printer, it doesn't do fine detail very well.


I've just spent the past 2 hours watching cheap 3d printer reviews on Youtube. Damn you....lol. Any recommendations?






















































Penis


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 1, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I've just spent the past 2 hours watching cheap 3d printer reviews on Youtube. Damn you....lol. Any recommendations?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m partial to creality. They check the good and cheap boxes.

Mine is outdated and has been replaced with the cr10 v2. It’s 300x300x400mm so you can print large penises.








Creality3D CR-10 V2 3D Printer


Buy the official Creality3D CR-10 V2 3D Printer for a discounted price of $480 and enjoy a 1-year warranty and 14-day return.




www.creality3d.shop






The cheaper option is the ended 3 pro. It’s 220x220x250 so your penises will be slightly smaller








Creality3D Ender-3 pro High Precision 3D Printer


Buy the official Creality3D Ender-3 3D Printer for a discounted price of $209.99 and enjoy a 1-year warranty and 14-day return.




www.creality3d.shop


----------



## srh88 (May 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m partial to creality. They check the good and cheap boxes.
> 
> Mine is outdated and has been replaced with the cr10 v2. It’s 300x300x400mm so you can print large penises.
> 
> ...


Which size will make a fist once I don't have use for the penis's anymore


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> /'View attachment 4551834


When is, "Here, have some wine" ever the wrong response?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 1, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> When is, "Here, have some wine" ever the wrong response?


Almost never - Tito's would be my second go-to sacrifice.


----------



## Metasynth (May 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m partial to creality. They check the good and cheap boxes.
> 
> Mine is outdated and has been replaced with the cr10 v2. It’s 300x300x400mm so you can print large penises.
> 
> ...


I've been watching videos of the Ender 3 Pro, I think that may be a good beginner printer for me, and now that YOU recommend it...lol


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 1, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Turn sound on lol
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/HadToHurt/comments/g9mp2k


And you are a pirate.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 1, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> And you are a pirate.


I spent 15 years on ships - can I be a pirate too?
I can even spell Arggggg.


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I spent 15 years on ships - can I be a pirate too?
> I can even spell Arggggg.


Do you think a pirate would ask? Now sit down and drink your grog.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 1, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Do you think a pirate would ask? Now sit down and drink your grog.


Rum honey - RUM.


----------



## cannabineer (May 1, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Rum honey - RUM.


Yo ho ho and


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Rum honey - RUM.


Precisely, sailor's drink rum pirates drink grog!


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Yo ho ho and


BOTTLE OF GROG! I rest my case


----------



## cannabineer (May 1, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> BOTTLE OF GROG! I rest my case
> View attachment 4552147


----------



## lokie (May 1, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I spent 15 years on ships - can I be a pirate too?
> I can even spell Arggggg.


Have you perfected the Stagger Crawl?





On a different note,

Hollywood does not always reveal the whole story.


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Rum honey - RUM.
> 
> View attachment 4552146


Damn you GWN!! So in looking for a bottle of grog image I came across this:

The Drink Blog
Grog
4 min·Yield: 1
This do be grog - it be the perfect way to stretch your rum. Drink up and enjoy. And speak like a ...
Ingredients

1 oz. lime juice
1 oz. brown sugar
1 oz. dark rum
4 oz. water
Glass type: Old-fashioned
I happen to have all of that on hand. The problem is my dark rum is my beloved sipping rum Ocho Años. I'd be so pissed if I wasted it. But that sounds and looks delicious. This is where Myers would hit the spot. But it is only an ounce. Let the rationalization begin!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 1, 2020)

lokie said:


> Have you perfected the Stagger Crawl?


I'm sure I've performed it multiple times in far flung Caribbean ports.

Once in Puerto Plata DR I found a grazing horse (while trying to find my way back to the ship from the bars) at 0400 drunk af.
He/she was kind enough to give me a lift to my rack.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 1, 2020)

It’s 11:0am and I already feel like drinking now cheeky red with lunch


----------



## jerryb73 (May 1, 2020)

I’ll drink witcha


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 1, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4552197
> I’ll drink witcha


As long as you aren't coughing.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 1, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> As long as you aren't coughing.


I get screened 5 days a week lol


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2020)

lokie said:


> Have you perfected the Stagger Crawl?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't we have to perfect that to be 'quoted' into 44 Penis? @neosapien ?


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I get screened 5 days a week lol


You're tricky enough to hide it ;D


----------



## cannabineer (May 1, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Don't we have to perfect that to be 'quoted' into 44 Penis? @neosapien[l





curious2garden said:


> Don't we have to perfect that to be 'quoted' into 44 Penis? @neosapien ?


lol @ quoted


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> lol @ quoted


LOL so good you quoted it twice


----------



## cannabineer (May 1, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> LOL so good you quoted it twice


I blame alcohol


----------



## VILEPLUME (May 1, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (May 1, 2020)

http://imgur.com/eO515es


----------



## Joedank (May 1, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/eO515es


That is excellent cgi


----------



## FusterCluck (May 1, 2020)

For all us genxer's


----------



## curious old fart (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Heavysmoker86 (May 2, 2020)

Hi


----------



## spliffendz (May 2, 2020)




----------



## neosapien (May 2, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Don't we have to perfect that to be 'quoted' into 44 Penis? @neosapien ?


Arrrrrggggghhhh lass.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 2, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm sure I've performed it multiple times in far flung Caribbean ports.
> 
> Once in Puerto Plata DR I found a grazing horse (while trying to find my way back to the ship from the bars) at 0400 drunk af.
> He/she was kind enough to give me a lift to my rack.



I walked onboard CVN-70 @ 0600 in Perth on the morning we were leaving, everyone saluted me and I said Carry on as I went back to my bunk. I was supposed to be onboard @ midnight. Pays to be well dressed....


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 2, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (May 2, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (May 2, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4552700


It's only fun for the winner


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 2, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> It's only fun for the winner


Do they stop to reload if both of them miss?


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 2, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (May 2, 2020)




----------



## raratt (May 2, 2020)

@420God


----------



## cannabineer (May 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> @420God
> View attachment 4552750


“getting head” unclear on concept


----------



## cannabineer (May 2, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4552700


Oh how we have fallen. To think this was the origin of “wanna do shots bruh” ...


----------



## Indagrow (May 2, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (May 2, 2020)

Indagrow said:


> View attachment 4552816


Oh that sand is real bad news

Lucky for you that I happen to know the safe disposal protocol.


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 2, 2020)

Indagrow said:


> View attachment 4552816


Ya know Inda...there was a time I couldn't give that shit away. Nobody knew wtf kief was...so I smoked it all myself. People only want what they know.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 2, 2020)

LOL Put some sand in your brownies!


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 2, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> When is, "Here, have some wine" ever the wrong response?


When she's already puking


----------



## BobBitchen (May 3, 2020)




----------



## PhatNuggz (May 3, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4552700



I recall duals being 10 paces. Just sayin


----------



## greg nr (May 3, 2020)

PhatNuggz said:


> I recall duals being 10 paces. Just sayin


Probably "trump paces", about 6 feet for 20 paces. He has very tiny feet. EVERYONE says so.


----------



## raratt (May 3, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Probably "trump paces", about 6 feet for 20 paces. He has very tiny feet. EVERYONE says so.


Symmetry.


----------



## raratt (May 3, 2020)




----------



## raratt (May 3, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10163750705485436


----------



## neosapien (May 3, 2020)




----------



## kmog33 (May 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I make penises


I’m not surprised. I’d probably make offensive shit...penises would definitely be involved.


----------



## srh88 (May 3, 2020)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 4553824View attachment 4553825View attachment 4553826View attachment 4553827View attachment 4553828View attachment 4553829View attachment 4553830View attachment 4553831View attachment 4553836View attachment 4553834


I don't like the 88 one lol. I thought my year of birth was innocent.


----------



## kmog33 (May 3, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> /'View attachment 4551834


I guess I’m into living dangerous...


----------



## Just Be (May 3, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 3, 2020)

Just Be said:


> View attachment 4553880


That was some dark bong water!

what?  

I'm "detail oriented"... (OCD)


----------



## Singlemalt (May 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m partial to creality. They check the good and cheap boxes.
> 
> Mine is outdated and has been replaced with the cr10 v2. *It’s 300x300x400mm so you can print large penises.*
> 
> ...


You are adorable


----------



## cannabineer (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Singlemalt (May 3, 2020)

Hydrotech364 said:


> During this lockdown I am wondering if anyone knows any porn sites they'd like to recommend other than:
> Xvideos
> PornHub
> Xtube
> ...


Planet Suzy


----------



## jerryb73 (May 3, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Planet Suzy


That’s my ex wife’s name  I’ve already left that planet. Nothing to see there but a shitshow


----------



## VILEPLUME (May 3, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 3, 2020)




----------



## dannyboy602 (May 3, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4554060


Is there a version where they substitute "have some wine" with "have some whine" or maybe "here have some penis"...that's be killer


----------



## Singlemalt (May 3, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> That’s my ex wife’s name  I’ve already left that planet. Nothing to see there but a shitshow


Sorry Jer, didn't know; but it's a good site and not just porn tho it has every kind of porn you can conceive of too


----------



## VILEPLUME (May 3, 2020)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 4553824View attachment 4553825View attachment 4553826View attachment 4553827View attachment 4553828View attachment 4553829View attachment 4553830View attachment 4553831View attachment 4553836View attachment 4553834


Lol that OG pokemon reference.


----------



## NinjaShamen (May 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m partial to creality. They check the good and cheap boxes.
> 
> Mine is outdated and has been replaced with the cr10 v2. It’s 300x300x400mm so you can print large penises.
> 
> ...


How do you program it? Do you have do insert a penis, or just show it a picture?


----------



## VILEPLUME (May 3, 2020)




----------



## sarahJane211 (May 3, 2020)




----------



## sarahJane211 (May 3, 2020)

Junior schools can be dangerous places ...............


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 4, 2020)

????


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 4, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1489901321152835


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 4, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I've been watching videos of the Ender 3 Pro, I think that may be a good beginner printer for me, and now that YOU recommend it...lol


The Ender has all the same gear as the cr10. just a smaller form factor. If I were buying one today it's what I would choose too.



NinjaShamen said:


> How do you program it? Do you have do insert a penis, or just show it a picture?


I imagine it would be a little uncomfortable jamming it in the card slot.


----------



## srh88 (May 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I imagine it would be a little uncomfortable jamming it in the card slot.


Thats what the leftover bacon grease is for


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 4, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Which size will make a fist once I don't have use for the penis's anymore


I guess that depends on your stretch factor. Think you can handle a fist that's larger than 230x250mm?


----------



## srh88 (May 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I guess that depends on your stretch factor. Think you can handle a fist that's larger than 230x250mm?


With ease


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 4, 2020)

srh88 said:


> With ease




SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 4, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 4554814
> 
> SH420


does anal lube really need a flavour?


----------



## sarahJane211 (May 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> does anal lube really need a flavour?


It does if you're felching.


----------



## srh88 (May 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> does anal lube really need a flavour?


Why wouldn't it?


----------



## greg nr (May 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> does anal lube really need a flavour?


Sometimes the trilogy of mouth, vag, anus doesn't quite go in that order. So I've heard anyway.


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> does anal lube really need a flavour?


Have you ever tossed a salad and thought, this could use some cherries? 
No? Just me?

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 4, 2020)




----------



## kmog33 (May 4, 2020)

This thread is horrible....












....and amazing at the same time


----------



## kmog33 (May 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> The Ender has all the same gear as the cr10. just a smaller form factor. If I were buying one today it's what I would choose too.
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine it would be a little uncomfortable jamming it in the card slot.


I’m into jamming my weenie into uncomfortable shit, for some reason I keep sticking it in five foot nothing hundredish pound women. Most are not made for rough sex.....it’s a good time.


----------



## Bareback (May 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> does anal lube really need a flavour?


Soul food flavors include butt are not limited to corn on the cob, butt’her bean w’bacon and turn’up her greens. And there’s also a ethnic flavor line butt I haven’t gotten that adventurous yet.


----------



## VILEPLUME (May 4, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 4, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Soul food flavors include butt are not limited to corn on the cob, butt’her bean w’bacon and turn’up her greens. And there’s also a ethnic flavor line butt I haven’t gotten that adventurous yet.


It's Monday... I should have thought before I asked that question.


----------



## VILEPLUME (May 4, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (May 4, 2020)




----------



## gwheels (May 4, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (May 4, 2020)




----------



## kmog33 (May 4, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


I like your Pokémon


----------



## PhatNuggz (May 4, 2020)

Hydrotech364 said:


> ????View attachment 4554630


now this is funny


----------



## DarkWeb (May 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's Monday... I should have thought before I asked that question.


Wait it's Monday?


----------



## cannabineer (May 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Wait it's Monday?


It depends. Are you on Weekend Savings Time?


----------



## DarkWeb (May 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> It depends. Are you on Weekend Savings Time?


More weekend! Nice!


----------



## Metasynth (May 4, 2020)

Every day is _____day. Today is day, tomorrow is day, yesterday is day.

Sometimes it's night. 




But right now it's day.


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 4, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Every day is _____day. Today is day, tomorrow is day, yesterday is day.
> 
> Sometimes it's night.
> 
> ...


With a splash of penis 

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (May 4, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Every day is _____day. Today is day, tomorrow is day, yesterday is day.
> 
> Sometimes it's night.
> 
> ...


Red is gray and yellow, white


----------



## Metasynth (May 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Red is gray and yellow, white


Today is day until it's night.

They say my buttholes very loose


Butt jokes on them, it's really tight.



















A Penis limerick


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Red is gray and yellow, white


But we decide which is right


----------



## DarkWeb (May 4, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> But we decide which is right


Depends on which butt you use......


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Wait it's Monday?


I promised a few friends I'd have cookies for them on Monday, otherwise it'd be whateverday for me too.


----------



## raratt (May 4, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Those are some strange looking bud...wait a minute, eyeballs...never mind.


----------



## Metasynth (May 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> Those are some strange looking bud...wait a minute, eyeballs...never mind.


My exact thought process when I saw it


----------



## DarkWeb (May 4, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> My exact thought process when I saw it


Same here.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 4, 2020)

gwheels said:


> View attachment 4554923


That seriously looks like a giant caterpillar. 

Or a dog ate a black cat, then crapped it out.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 4, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (May 4, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4555200


Loretta Bobbit just laughed wine out of her nose.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 4, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Loretta Bobbit just laughed wine out of her nose.


My cousins ex wife lived next door to Lorena. After the fact...


----------



## VILEPLUME (May 4, 2020)

http://imgur.com/TdSWufF


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 4, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/TdSWufF



that didn't make me LOL


----------



## PhatNuggz (May 5, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Loretta Bobbit just laughed wine out of her nose.



Lorena


----------



## Bareback (May 5, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> My cousins ex wife lived next door to Lorena. After the fact...


That shit right there is why people lock their doors at night, it ain’t no laughing matter. Especially if a gal is on the cutting edge of...... 

Ohh hell I’m trying to make a joke but I ain’t feeling it.


----------



## Potmetal (May 5, 2020)

Hydrotech364 said:


> I walked onboard CVN-70 @ 0600 in Perth on the morning we were leaving, everyone saluted me and I said Carry on as I went back to my bunk. I was supposed to be onboard @ midnight. Pays to be well dressed....


I remember those days. I can feel those hangovers still. Always made it to my rack tho.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 5, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (May 5, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Joedank (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 5, 2020)

Joedank said:


> View attachment 4555990


And it's my anniversary!
This will be the first year we haven't gone out for a nice meal.

Fuck you rona! 
-- edit --
Maybe I should start early...


----------



## raratt (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 5, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> And it's my anniversary!
> This will be the first year we haven't gone out for a nice meal.
> 
> Fuck you rona!
> ...


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 5, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/TdSWufF


Natural selection..


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 5, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 5, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> And it's my anniversary!
> This will be the first year we haven't gone out for a nice meal.
> 
> 
> >


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 5, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> And it's my anniversary!
> This will be the first year we haven't gone out for a nice meal.
> 
> Fuck you rona!
> ...


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 5, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>


they sound like the bee gees.


----------



## lokie (May 5, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/TdSWufF


A missed opportunity?


----------



## curious old fart (May 5, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (May 5, 2020)

It's sinko de mayo
Bottoms up


----------



## FusterCluck (May 5, 2020)

Haha


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 5, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> And it's my anniversary!
> This will be the first year we haven't gone out for a nice meal.
> 
> Fuck you rona!
> ...


Happy Anniversary Mr and Mrs Chunky  

Todays hubs bday. I'd planned a lobster feed but it was spitting goddamn snow this morning and there's no way I'm standing out in the freezing rain trying to steam lobster over the pit. 
We had sushi instead. It sucked.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 5, 2020)




----------



## GBAUTO (May 5, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> View attachment 4556542


Is this a brother/husband-sister/wife thing???


----------



## lokie (May 5, 2020)

GBAUTO said:


> Is this a brother/husband-sister/wife thing???


That is not in the report.









Wife steals police car with husband cuffed in the back


Amber Watford, 28, of Big Lake, Alaska, is accused of jumping in the squad car that held her husband, Joshua, and driving off. They were on the run for more than a day before a tip-off led to their arrests.




www.dailymail.co.uk













Alleged trooper car thief was pregnant during heist


Expectant mother receives bail modification during Thursday hearing



www.frontiersman.com





Big Lake AK.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 6, 2020)




----------



## lokie (May 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4556918View attachment 4556919View attachment 4556920


I would drink that!


----------



## gwheels (May 6, 2020)

The scariest thing an endowed person ever saw....have a kid or something.


----------



## cannabineer (May 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4556918View attachment 4556919View attachment 4556920


Im wagering her thong is made by Reef.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Im wagering her thong is made by Reef.
> 
> View attachment 4556988


I bought a pair of reef flip flops in hawaii because they were the only ones I could find in size 15.
Ended up with a gnarly blister -- and never used the bottle opener.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 6, 2020)

Always thought that was nasty.......like licking the floor.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 6, 2020)




----------



## raratt (May 6, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (May 6, 2020)




----------



## raratt (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Tangerine_ (May 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4556918View attachment 4556919View attachment 4556920


Impressive! I clenched in horror but thats impressive nontheless.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 6, 2020)

Reminds me of trump...


----------



## FusterCluck (May 6, 2020)

Fo...Sho......


----------



## cannabineer (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Im wagering her thong is made by Reef.
> 
> View attachment 4556988


I saw a bartender using one of these before. It sorta looks like a codpiece. I can't for the life of me find a pic online.


----------



## ANC (May 6, 2020)




----------



## ANC (May 6, 2020)




----------



## ANC (May 6, 2020)




----------



## ANC (May 6, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (May 6, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (May 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I saw a bartender using one of these before. It sorta looks like a codpiece. I can't for the life of me find a pic online.


I have never understood why people went for codpieces, what with an entire cod wasn’t really any more expensive.


----------



## GBAUTO (May 6, 2020)

ANC said:


>


PONG, bitches...


----------



## lokie (May 6, 2020)

GBAUTO said:


> PONG, bitches...


I played video games prior to pong.

Granted they were not "Video" perse, as it was text based question and multiple choice answers.

It was not interactive, Tube and filament all the way, no LCD or Joy stick. If you could not read you did not play.

Don't know who made it. It may have cost 5 or 10 cents?
They had one at the Sears and Roebuck we frequented on Friday Family night. Fond memories indeed.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 6, 2020)

I used to play the shit out of this, even though it was super easy.


----------



## neosapien (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 6, 2020)




----------



## ANC (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 7, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 7, 2020)

Well played Clarissa


----------



## jerryb73 (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Bareback (May 7, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4558492


This explains the strange looks at a the beach.


----------



## srh88 (May 7, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 8, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 8, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=644674573053128


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=644674573053128







SH420


----------



## jerryb73 (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 8, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> SH420


 lol it came out both nostrils. If I were her parent I'd play that video at her wedding reception.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 8, 2020)

Submissive Hornets
?



__ https://www.facebook.com/100023931600987/posts/697183587756022


----------



## ANC (May 8, 2020)




----------



## ANC (May 8, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (May 8, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (May 8, 2020)

Mothers day is coming!


----------



## ANC (May 8, 2020)




----------



## ANC (May 8, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (May 8, 2020)

ANC said:


>


Holy shit i want a bowllet


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 8, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (May 8, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (May 8, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (May 8, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4559204


The chevy looks clean........


----------



## srh88 (May 8, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> The chevy looks clean........


I'm looking for a truck now and that was the first thing I noticed in the pic lol


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 8, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (May 8, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (May 8, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (May 8, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4559563View attachment 4559564


----------



## srh88 (May 8, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 4559646


Lol


----------



## raratt (May 8, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 4559646


Going into public with a condition that prevents you from wearing a mask at this juncture is freakin brilliant. Have fun with that.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 8, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Holy shit i want a bowllet


with a Picasso mouth


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 8, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4559324


I would totally buy that as an eighth


----------



## jerryb73 (May 8, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I would totoally buy that as an eighth


Every time


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 8, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Every time


I fixed my spelling


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 8, 2020)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B_5huYJJ3ze/


----------



## Bareback (May 8, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> The chevy looks clean........


I will wager the seat has some unsightly stains.


----------



## curious old fart (May 8, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I will wager the seat has some unsightly stains.


I bet the seat is clean compared to the truck bed if she wallowed in it.


----------



## Bareback (May 8, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> I bet the seat is clean compared to the truck bed if she wallowed in it.


Ohh the bench seat in an eighty some Chevy , some fond memories for me .


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 8, 2020)

Up until I bought my '84 Dodge D50 minitruck, the newest car I owned was a 1980 Fiesta, which I still have


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 8, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 8, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Up until I bought my '84 Dodge D50 minitruck, the newest car I owned was a 1980 Fiesta, which I still have


I hope that wasn't burnt orange metallic. Damn 80's.


----------



## ANC (May 9, 2020)




----------



## raratt (May 9, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (May 9, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 9, 2020)

ANC said:


>


The bad part about this is that I saw two adults in front of Home Depot do the same thing but with a water bottle.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 9, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I hope that wasn't burnt orange metallic. Damn 80's.


The pickup or the Fiesta? The pickup is gold, the Fiesta is avocado green


----------



## ANC (May 9, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> The bad part about this is that I saw two adults in front of Home Depot do the same thing but with a water bottle.


I'm grateful when stupid tries to take itself out.


----------



## curious old fart (May 9, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (May 9, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 9, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 4560446


This is my wife but with mice. Lol actually caught five this week though. She ain’t lying.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 9, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> This is my wife but with mice. Lol actually caught five this week though. She ain’t lying.


I think with the weird snow this last couple days I've seen more.......got 3 this last week.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I think with the weird snow this last couple days I've seen more.......got 3 this last week.


Ours’ coming in because of the heat. It’s 97 right now.


----------



## srh88 (May 9, 2020)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/gifs/comments/ggm9zt


----------



## raratt (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Joedank (May 9, 2020)




----------



## raratt (May 9, 2020)

Cheers!


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 9, 2020)

Joedank said:


> View attachment 4560615


I did a brief stint delivering flowers

I thought "this should be pretty stressless, everyone likes to get flowers"

My first delivery was a casket spray

I actually got a tip on my second delivery, it was the last tip I ever got


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 9, 2020)

One time I went to deliver a big expensive arrangement in a sort of ritzy neighborhood carved out of a patch of big trees- the people weren't home so I went to the neighbor's house and left them with the kid next door. As I was walking past the first house I noticed a live capture trap behind a tree with a squirrel in it- it was baited with walnuts. I let the squirrel go and stole the little metal piece that came down and closed the trap


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 9, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> This is my wife but with mice. Lol actually caught five this week though. She ain’t lying.


Make that 6.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 9, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Make that 6.


I got one yesterday- it was pretty fat and had a snow white belly


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 10, 2020)




----------



## raratt (May 10, 2020)




----------



## raratt (May 10, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 10, 2020)




----------



## 420God (May 10, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (May 10, 2020)

420God said:


> View attachment 4561569


Careful when you pick them up.


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 10, 2020)

420God said:


> View attachment 4561569


The driver that hit it was drinking Coronas?

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 10, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Careful when you pick them up.


Because they've had to many coronas and they might puke on you? 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (May 10, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Ours’ coming in because of the heat. It’s 97 right now.


LOL funny shit! I have these 2 choke points......wherever they find their way in they go mostly through these 2 points. Get them every time in those spots.

Ever hear of a Ermine?


----------



## jerryb73 (May 10, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Because they've had to many coronas and they might puke on you?
> 
> SH420


The risk is there.


----------



## raratt (May 10, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> The risk is there.


They need to move the deer crossing sign to somewhere that doesn't have as much traffic. That way they will be safer.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 10, 2020)




----------



## raratt (May 10, 2020)

Gas, grass, or ass...


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 10, 2020)

raratt said:


> They need to move the deer crossing sign to somewhere that doesn't have as much traffic. That way they will be safer.







SH420


----------



## raratt (May 10, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> SH420


Zactly.


----------



## ANC (May 10, 2020)




----------



## ANC (May 10, 2020)




----------



## ANC (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 11, 2020)




----------



## raratt (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Joedank (May 11, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 11, 2020)

Joedank said:


> View attachment 4562348


Doesn't Kansas have sodomy laws?


----------



## Just Be (May 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Doesn't Kansas have sodomy laws?


Missouri


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 11, 2020)

Just Be said:


> Missouri


 lol right the city.


----------



## lokie (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (May 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol right the city.


Trump made the same mistake after this year's super bowl.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 11, 2020)

Just Be said:


> Trump made the same mistake after this year's super bowl.
> View attachment 4562478


lol I can use not being an American as an excuse.


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Doesn't Kansas have so do me laws?


 fify


----------



## jerryb73 (May 11, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Smokesteve (May 11, 2020)

An acquaintance sent me a meme and I doctored it up and sent it back.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 11, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (May 12, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (May 12, 2020)

I'm guilty of this sometimes lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 12, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (May 12, 2020)




----------



## ANC (May 12, 2020)




----------



## ANC (May 12, 2020)




----------



## ANC (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 12, 2020)




----------



## raratt (May 12, 2020)




----------



## ANC (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 12, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (May 12, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4563843


----------



## ANC (May 13, 2020)




----------



## DaFreak (May 13, 2020)

What am I missing? I don’t get it? Man riding bikes with his wife.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 13, 2020)

DaFreak said:


> What am I missing? I don’t get it? Man riding bikes with his wife.


fat shaming?


----------



## DarkWeb (May 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> fat shaming?


That's my take on it too


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 13, 2020)




----------



## raratt (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 13, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4564482


Relic from Playboy mansion?


----------



## Joedank (May 13, 2020)




----------



## lokie (May 13, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (May 14, 2020)




----------



## ANC (May 14, 2020)




----------



## ANC (May 14, 2020)




----------



## farmingfisherman (May 14, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4565166


Kill it with fire!


----------



## ANC (May 14, 2020)




----------



## ANC (May 14, 2020)




----------



## ANC (May 14, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (May 14, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 14, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 15, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 15, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261296356372643842



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1045538712515203


----------



## raratt (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 15, 2020)




----------



## neosapien (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 15, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 16, 2020)




----------



## raratt (May 16, 2020)




----------



## kmog33 (May 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4567520


Down only.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 16, 2020)

Probably works for man boobs too!

Not that I know anyone with man boobs... 
-- edit --
DESIGN CHANGE REQUEST: Make room for my 12-pack abs.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 16, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Probably works for man boobs too!
> View attachment 4567582
> Not that I know anyone with man boobs...
> -- edit --
> DESIGN CHANGE REQUEST: Make room for my 12-pack abs.


A nurse walked up to me with a pen and placed it under my breast and the pen fell. She said I wasn’t that old I’m not sagging. I handed her back the pen and said, you have to check everywhere  They love me. Lol


----------



## raratt (May 16, 2020)




----------



## raratt (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 16, 2020)

Wurd......


----------



## raratt (May 16, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 16, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/1850449505/posts/10213793272706604


----------



## GBAUTO (May 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4567520


I have one of those in front of my house...


----------



## ANC (May 17, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (May 17, 2020)

ANC said:


>


Father daughter dance?


----------



## srh88 (May 17, 2020)




----------



## ANC (May 17, 2020)

at least now we all know what extra crust means


----------



## ANC (May 17, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Father daughter dance?


It is a fantastic photo, can't believe I've never seen it before.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 17, 2020)




----------



## kmog33 (May 17, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4568374


That’s amazing


----------



## raratt (May 17, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 17, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 17, 2020)




----------



## raratt (May 17, 2020)

I giggled...lol.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 17, 2020)




----------



## ANC (May 18, 2020)




----------



## ANC (May 18, 2020)




----------



## lokie (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 18, 2020)




----------



## raratt (May 18, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 18, 2020)




----------



## hossthehermit (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 19, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 19, 2020)

please


----------



## raratt (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 20, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4571270


Waldo... They had one job.


----------



## raratt (May 20, 2020)




----------



## ANC (May 20, 2020)




----------



## ANC (May 20, 2020)

If 2020 was a pigeon.


----------



## radiant Rudy (May 20, 2020)

hossthehermit said:


> View attachment 4570246


*‘Hot’ nurse disciplined for wearing bra and panties under see-through PPE gown*


----------



## cannabineer (May 20, 2020)

ANC said:


> If 2020 was a pigeon.


A visual haicoo


----------



## Joedank (May 20, 2020)




----------



## raratt (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 21, 2020)




----------



## raratt (May 21, 2020)




----------



## raratt (May 21, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (May 21, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 21, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (May 21, 2020)

Need a personal trainer?

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Unexpected/comments/gnw3r7


----------



## srh88 (May 21, 2020)

Wine maker for sale


----------



## greg nr (May 21, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Wine maker for sale
> View attachment 4572447


Ok, what's the hole in the side for? Urinal?


----------



## srh88 (May 21, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Ok, what's the hole in the side for? Urinal?


Roll of toilet paper goes in there. Or you hang a rag over it and melt chess pieces in there if you need tattoo ink


----------



## DarkWeb (May 21, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4572401


I could use one of those skiing!


----------



## DaFreak (May 21, 2020)

WTF? Prison tats are plastic?


----------



## srh88 (May 21, 2020)

DaFreak said:


> WTF? Prison tats are plastic?


The soot. You mix it up with a liquid and its super dark ink. Pencil, pen.. isn't that dark and won't lay thick.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 21, 2020)

DaFreak said:


> WTF? Prison tats are plastic?


My dragon on my leg is number two pencil mixed with state toothpaste lol.


----------



## srh88 (May 21, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> My dragon on my leg is number two pencil mixed with state toothpaste lol.


Grateful dead bear on my arm is soot from chess pieces, a drop of water and a drop of Bob barker shampoo. Its held up better then all my real tattoos. It's a super shitty terrible tattoo. But sadly its sticking around, too well lol


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 21, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Grateful dead bear on my arm is soot from chess pieces, a drop of water and a drop of Bob barker shampoo. Its held up better then all my real tattoos. It's a super shitty terrible tattoo. But sadly its sticking around, too well lol


Same with my dragon. It was picked with a staple haha. Took a lot of coffee and like 3 days on the bunk.


----------



## srh88 (May 21, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Same with my dragon. It was picked with a staple haha. Took a lot of coffee and like 3 days on the bunk.


Sharpened staple and thread. I was in jail.. whole block shutdown for a week because cigs. I seen people only doing a couple weeks get the most regrettable tattoos I've ever seen. Other than dumb racist shit the best most regrettable tattoo was some redneck kid with a dodge ram logo on his shoulder. He let someone tattoo "dodge the father, ram the daughter" around the logo. Like big as fuck too lol


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 21, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 21, 2020)




----------



## NinjaShamen (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 21, 2020)

NinjaShamen said:


> View attachment 4572883


That's why there's a floor drain


----------



## ANC (May 22, 2020)

because wall drains don't work


----------



## srh88 (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 22, 2020)

ANC said:


> because wall drains don't work


A urinal IS a wall drain


----------



## jerryb73 (May 22, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (May 22, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (May 22, 2020)

@neosapien


----------



## CloudHidden (May 22, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (May 22, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 4573571
> For some reason the mods don't like this post


Because you guys should keep that shit in politics


----------



## curious old fart (May 22, 2020)

Lady ran an ad for a hubs. Must not beat me or stalk where I go. Clean hygiene. Her door bell rang, man in a wheel chair. She said you don’t have ANY arms or legs! He said, “correct, ma’am” She asked what good he’d be as a husband. He said, “I rang the doorbell, didn’t I?”


----------



## hossthehermit (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 23, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (May 23, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 23, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Smokesteve (May 25, 2020)

Get your black ass in the god damn house right now before I bust your mother fucking ass


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 25, 2020)

Smokesteve said:


> Get your black ass in the god damn house right now before I bust your mother fucking ass


Yup


----------



## raratt (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 25, 2020)




----------



## ANC (May 25, 2020)




----------



## ANC (May 25, 2020)




----------



## ANC (May 25, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (May 25, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264994927416672256


----------



## raratt (May 25, 2020)

ANC said:


>


So that's where "ringing someones bell" came from.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 25, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4575719View attachment 4575720View attachment 4575721View attachment 4575722View attachment 4575723


I know a guy like that, he finally learned his lesson, after many lesser mishaps, when he destroyed his Honda Goldwing


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I know a guy like that, he finally learned his lesson, after many lesser mishaps, when he destroyed his Honda Goldwing


Ah the Pyrite Pirate


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 25, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I know a guy like that, he finally learned his lesson, after many lesser mishaps, when he destroyed his Honda Goldwing


I saw a guy on a Goldwing with a massage table strapped on the back- sideways


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I saw a guy on a Goldwing with a massage table strapped on the back- sideways


License plate AAH2GO


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 25, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4576498


High-bred bulls don't fuck at all

Their semen is too valuable to waste on one cow


----------



## curious old fart (May 25, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265114310486810624


----------



## ANC (May 26, 2020)




----------



## end_of_the_tunnel (May 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> So that's where "ringing someones bell" came from.


 Pothead, lol.


----------



## PhatNuggz (May 26, 2020)

ANC said:


>


Looks like a spittoon


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 26, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> High-bred bulls don't fuck at all
> 
> Their semen is too valuable to waste on one cow


----------



## xtsho (May 26, 2020)




----------



## bellcore (May 26, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2020)




----------



## end_of_the_tunnel (May 26, 2020)

PhatNuggz said:


> Looks like a spittoon


Still very popular in some parts of the world. Come in a range of sizes, handy for gatherings

https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Cooking_in_3_legged_pot.jpg


----------



## ANC (May 26, 2020)




----------



## ANC (May 26, 2020)




----------



## ANC (May 26, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2020)

ANC said:


>


That skill could save a life.


----------



## srh88 (May 26, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4577402


Her stinger is leeeeethal


----------



## srh88 (May 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Her stinker is leeeeethal


Fify


----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Fify


I wouldn’t get near her stinker with someone else’s stinger


----------



## srh88 (May 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I wouldn’t get near her stinker with someone else’s stinger


That stinks been stung


----------



## raratt (May 26, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4577474


Bet she butt dials a lot


----------



## DarkWeb (May 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Bet she butt dials a lot


Shitty service......


----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Shitty service......


Maybe she thought it was an iPad


----------



## DarkWeb (May 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Maybe she thought it was an iPad


Apad?


----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Apad?


A retro edition


----------



## raratt (May 26, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Apad?


Too far back for a pillion pad.


----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> Too far back for a pillion pad.


Pillions and pillions


----------



## raratt (May 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Pillions and pillions


I always thought a P pad stood for pussy, not pillion....lol.


----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> I always thought a P pad stood for pussy, not pillion....lol.


Depends



heehee


----------



## raratt (May 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Depends
> 
> 
> 
> heehee


That's for the gray haired biker babes.


----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> That's for the gray haired biker babes.


----------



## raratt (May 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


>


I was thinking that, and a wrinkled tramp stamp.


----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> I was thinking that, and a wrinkled tramp stamp.


There will be a veritable epidemic of hunched old great-grannies with these impolite pornette tits ...


----------



## curious old fart (May 26, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 27, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/105980344430666/posts/128729408822426


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 27, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (May 27, 2020)

Either too much time at home or some mad video editing skills... or both?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265460940633505797


----------



## raratt (May 27, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 28, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 28, 2020)




----------



## raratt (May 28, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (May 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4579061


LOL what was that 80s movie where the kids open up the gate to hell in the backyard?


----------



## DarkWeb (May 28, 2020)

Oh yeah here it is https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Gate_(1987_film)


----------



## raratt (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 28, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 28, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4579628View attachment 4579629View attachment 4579630


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 28, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 28, 2020)




----------



## hossthehermit (May 29, 2020)




----------



## ANC (May 29, 2020)




----------



## ANC (May 29, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2020)

ANC said:


>


I found its daddy






Song is awful yet compelling


----------



## DarkWeb (May 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I found its daddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grandpa was from Jersey....


----------



## lokie (May 29, 2020)

WTF? PSA : Do NOT try this at home.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 29, 2020)

lokie said:


> WTF? PSA : Do NOT try this at home.
> 
> View attachment 4580266
> 
> ...


Was doin #3 on BMX bikes long ago!


----------



## Bareback (May 29, 2020)

lokie said:


> WTF? PSA : Do NOT try this at home.
> 
> View attachment 4580266
> 
> ...


That was us at like 10 years ago, plus fishing gear.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 29, 2020)

Bareback said:


> That was us at like 10 years old, plus fishing gear.


Fixed....


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (May 29, 2020)

lokie said:


> WTF? PSA : Do NOT try this at home.
> 
> View attachment 4580266
> 
> ...


Third one down. Think Cali, dad and buddy were going down a hill, popped it in neutral and stood up on his 650 triumph, coasted down the hill... Dad went to the baja peninsula with a friend, hit every bar in Encenada (21) went to check if their bikes were gone.. nope. as they're leaving a international travel-all full of mexican police were there as they pulled wheelies right past them. They out ran the cops, went off road and laid down the bikes in some shrubs. woke up next morning next to a beach full of hot chicks in bikinis. Dudes lived a full life and a half


----------



## Bareback (May 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Fixed....


Shit you know me better than I know myself


----------



## DaFreak (May 29, 2020)

A thai relative of mine's husband died on a moped like that. Guy was loaded but still liked to take his family out on a moped, family of 5. Crazy. All the ladies ride side saddle.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 29, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Shit you know me better than I know myself


Birds of a feather Bro!


----------



## radiant Rudy (May 29, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4573447


----------



## raratt (May 29, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> 650 triumph


I have a 1965 competition model in my garage.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 29, 2020)




----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (May 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> I have a 1965 competition model in my garage.


Dad ordered his from europe back in the day. Any pics care to share? Think he's a lil older than you but love to listen to you guys shoot the shit, hell all you 60+ ers, wouldnt mind being the mouse in the corner of that room


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (May 29, 2020)

shit hijacking the thread my bad


----------



## raratt (May 29, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> shit hijacking the thread my bad


Tangents are the third T in T&T. I"ll PM some to you tomorrow. 1965 T120C, 1974 T150 Trident. 1946 Indian Chief in boxes.


----------



## curious2garden (May 29, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> shit hijacking the thread my bad


You got a long way to go b4 you can hijack a thread from '09 LOL


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> Tangents are the third T in T&T. I"ll PM some to you tomorrow. 1965 T120C, 1974 T150 Trident. 1946 Indian Chief in boxes.




The iconic opening score was played on zither by Anton Karas, a Viennese entertainer who often played in the “Heurige”, taverns to the east of the city where the new (“this year’s”) wine flowed freely. I visited one in ‘92. The wine was excellent, but the deli food was on another level.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (May 29, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> You got a long way to go b4 you can hijack a thread from '09 LOL


Challenge accepted.


----------



## lokie (May 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4580452
> 
> The iconic opening score was played on zither by Anton Karas, a Viennese entertainer who often played in the “Heurige”, taverns to the east of the city where the new (“this year’s”) wine flowed freely. I visited one in ‘92. The wine was excellent, but the deli food was on another level.


Being a 3rd does not always even out.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (May 29, 2020)

@curious2garden could you ask your son if google has figured out this algorithm, RIU wants to know


----------



## ANC (May 30, 2020)




----------



## ANC (May 30, 2020)




----------



## ANC (May 30, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 30, 2020)




----------



## PhatNuggz (May 30, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> @curious2garden could you ask your son if google has figured out this algorithm, RIU wants to know


That's insane


----------



## cannabineer (May 30, 2020)

PhatNuggz said:


> That's insane


Algebra + penis = win


----------



## curious2garden (May 30, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> @curious2garden could you ask your son if google has figured out this algorithm, RIU wants to know


----------



## curious old fart (May 30, 2020)




----------



## ANC (May 30, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4580655


That chin is a good 5


----------



## srh88 (May 30, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 31, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 31, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/100015923293978/posts/718798845327552


----------



## srh88 (May 31, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/100015923293978/posts/718798845327552


I like to think the 1st cop was running from her


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (May 31, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 4580747


I need a can of that for my brothers/dad/freinds as a joke


----------



## ANC (May 31, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (May 31, 2020)

One of the iPhone's someone looted


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 31, 2020)

srh88 said:


> One of the iPhone's someone looted
> View attachment 4581628


Dumbasses. Why not loot something of greater value, like guns and ammo? A bunch of the looters people tagging on buildings looked like Karen’s and their offspring lol. Some bitch was running out of target with 2 lamps and a teenager with hella legos lol


----------



## srh88 (May 31, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Dumbasses. Why not loot something of greater value, like guns and ammo? A bunch of the looters people tagging on buildings looked like Karen’s and their offspring lol. Some bitch was running out of target with 2 lamps and a teenager with hella legos lol


You gonna play with Legos by candlelight like abe Lincoln? That's what the lamps are for


----------



## cannabineer (May 31, 2020)

srh88 said:


> You gonna play with Legos by candlelight like abe Lincoln? That's what the lamps are for


Might as well complete the looting tableau with a puncheon of whale oil


----------



## ANC (May 31, 2020)

tinyurl.com/booksamillion-nwpsp 
Authorized hardcopies for something like $15


----------



## Joedank (May 31, 2020)

Penis FTW. 
Whom ever drew this is my new hero


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 31, 2020)

Called in on his day off.


----------



## curious old fart (May 31, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## kmog33 (Jun 1, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I like to think the 1st cop was running from her


Lol


----------



## Bareback (Jun 1, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4582246


Awww yes the good ol days.


----------



## ANC (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jun 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4582408View attachment 4582409View attachment 4582410


A low rider


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4582408View attachment 4582409View attachment 4582410


pink droop


----------



## Bareback (Jun 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4582408View attachment 4582409View attachment 4582410


I would call that a smuggle butt, I mean I could definitely hide some shit in there.


----------



## raratt (Jun 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4582408View attachment 4582409View attachment 4582410


Shelf.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4582408View attachment 4582409View attachment 4582410


Should photoshop Stallone hanging from it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 1, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Should photoshop Stallone hanging from it
> View attachment 4582599


----------



## srh88 (Jun 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4582601


Perfect!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jun 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


>


I think riding a horse is out of the equation.


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Jun 1, 2020)

Looks like a bad case of implants. Maybe I’m wrong, but I don’t think a ass should look like that, naturally. I’d think she uses more toilet paper than normal?


----------



## Bareback (Jun 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


>


In a house of mirrors she would have cleavage coming and going.


----------



## raratt (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 1, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I would call that a smuggle butt, I mean I could definitely hide some shit in there.


at first I thought your post said "snuggle butt" lol.



raratt said:


> I think riding a horse is out of the equation.


Her implants rotated inside her. 









Woman left in agony after botched bum implants ROTATED inside her


IN constant agony and with a deformed rear, Jabrena was left devastated by the results of her bum lift. Jabrena, from Georgia in the US, had the booty-boosting procedure after becoming determined …




www.thesun.co.uk







Bareback said:


> In a house of mirrors she would have cleavage coming and going.


I didn't notice that. her breasts are tiny compared to that gigantic ass.


----------



## ANC (Jun 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4582408View attachment 4582409View attachment 4582410


an octopass....


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 1, 2020)

ANC said:


> an octopass....


Excellent tattoo possibility with the legs trailing down her outer thigh


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> at first I thought your post said "snuggle butt"
> I didn't notice that. her breasts are tiny compared to that gigantic ass.


It should have and It’s better that way....


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Her implants rotated inside her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ANC (Jun 1, 2020)

Squidwardass


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I didn't notice that. her breasts are tiny compared to that gigantic ass.


T & A ain't what it used to be...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 1, 2020)

^^^^


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jun 1, 2020)

@Laughing Grass


----------



## NinjaShamen (Jun 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4582408


Hell yeah, where's that at? I'm about to cannonball from the top


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> @Laughing Grass
> View attachment 4582999


Gold


----------



## Bareback (Jun 1, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4582767


Cool.....you found my sprit animal.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 1, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/100007686071086/posts/2586643801601797


----------



## srh88 (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> @Laughing Grass
> View attachment 4582999


At some point Ashton Kutcher is going to jump out and tell the entire world we're being punk'd.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> at first I thought your post said "snuggle butt" lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet her original pre-implant factory butt was fine.


----------



## hothrebel (Jun 2, 2020)

ANC said:


>


Must be brothers!


----------



## Joedank (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 3, 2020)

"President Trump disputed reports that he was rushed to an underground bunker during protests outside the White House on Friday night, asserting that he went down earlier in the day “more for an inspection.”


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jun 3, 2020)

http://imgur.com/a/nnJRkmD


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 3, 2020)

Samuel L. Catson?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 3, 2020)

I have a new hero.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268186666604408832


----------



## raratt (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4584294


#neoforÜbermod2020


----------



## lokie (Jun 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> http://imgur.com/a/nnJRkmD


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4584756View attachment 4584757


The vent hood in my rented house doesn’t even do the courtesy of the above. It fires out the hot stanky air at my eye level. That level of fuckuity aside, I don’t get the point of a vent hood that doesn’t vent out.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The vent hood in my rented house doesn’t even do the courtesy of the above. It fires out the hot stanky air at my eye level. That level of fuckuity aside, I don’t get the point of a vent hood that doesn’t vent out.


Its like that by design. I drew a diagram to explain the science. 

In my picture I figured you'd be making bacon. Bacon goodness goes into vent directly into face. Which is known to cause girth


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 4, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268340467088756736


----------



## PhatNuggz (Jun 4, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> View attachment 4584719


I think that Fox


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 4, 2020)

This is Kingdom Tower in Riyadh.



At night.



C’mon guys, you’re so close.


----------



## raratt (Jun 4, 2020)

New riot countermeasure.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> New riot countermeasure.
> View attachment 4585190


That would definitely boost restaurant sales.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 4, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/100007686071086/posts/2589655747967269


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Jun 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> This is Kingdom Tower in Riyadh.
> 
> View attachment 4585091
> 
> ...


looks like a bottle opener


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Jun 4, 2020)

double post edited. fuck my ass and call me lucy. < just an expression. please dont fuck my ass


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 4, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> double post edited. fuck my ass and call me lucy. < just an expression. please dont fuck my ass


Dammit Lucy


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4585091


I wonder how many fighter pilots have wanted to fly right through that hole?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 4, 2020)

dannyboy602 said:


> I wonder how many fighter pilots have wanted to fly right through that hole?


All of them, no doubt. Beheading has a certain value of discouragement.

~edit~ That keyhole should accommodate a C-130. Somewhere out there a bus driver is thinking “ challenge accepted” ...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 4, 2020)

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 4, 2020)

SH420


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 4, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 4585423
> 
> SH420


Looks edible


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 4, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Looks edible


If ass to mouth were a thing... oh wait 

SH420


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jun 4, 2020)

Bouncing contest.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 4, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> View attachment 4585639



His response was even funnier 









Trump claims he went to bunker for 'inspection' amid violent protests | CNN Politics


President Donald Trump sought to explain his presence in an underground White House bunker during clashes outside the residence on Friday as an "inspection," rather than a retreat for his own safety, telling a radio interviewer Wednesday he was only in the safe room for a "tiny" amount of time.




www.google.com





SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 4, 2020)

Guys, the above belongs in the political memes thread, not t&t


----------



## raratt (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 5, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266285121272819714


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Jun 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4585847


I could wiggle my salamander


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 5, 2020)

share this goat for no reason (undercover mcdonalds ad)


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 5, 2020)

squirt is pee ....


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Jun 5, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> squirt is pee .... View attachment 4586596


I fucking like that fountain. emphasis on the fucking


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 5, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> I fucking like that fountain. emphasis on the fucking


Careful holmes, her snatch looks a little gritty...


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 5, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Careful holmes, her snatch looks a little gritty...


Solid groinite


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 5, 2020)

That goat is a cute little rascal


----------



## 420God (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 6, 2020)

420God said:


> View attachment 4587069


Mmm.. pocket snacks


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 6, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Mmm.. pocket snacks




SH420


----------



## bellcore (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 6, 2020)

​


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Jun 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Dammit Lucy


Lucy I'm home!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Smokesteve (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 6, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4587467


what some guys call spilled seed I call lunch. What a waste.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 6, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/100001591915629/posts/2084456164950760


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Rolloff (Jun 6, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4587472
> 
> View attachment 4587474
> 
> View attachment 4587478


What is Walmart shoppers.
Can I have the next category For 400 Alex


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Jun 7, 2020)

i would ride this.






OH WOW!



There is always 1 in the class.


Desperate times require desperate measures.



Party tricks to amaze your friends.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 7, 2020)

lokie said:


> i would ride this.
> View attachment 4588132
> 
> 
> ...


So does that mean the shroud of Turin proves Jesus vaped?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 7, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4588780


----------



## raratt (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 8, 2020)

That pic & the quote in your sig are oddly symbiotic.


----------



## ANC (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4589498


Cockpit?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 8, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Cockpit?


Tramp clamp


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 8, 2020)

I SAW THE POLICE RIDIN BY SO I JUST PLAYED DEAD ALREADY


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 8, 2020)

CANADA'S VERSION///


----------



## raratt (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 9, 2020)

South Korea playing baseball with stuffed animals in the stands. This should be permanent.


----------



## raratt (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 9, 2020)

In that same vein


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> South Korea playing baseball with stuffed animals in the stands. This should be permanent.
> 
> View attachment 4590065
> View attachment 4590064
> ...


We have stuffed animals filling the seats on the Coaster.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 9, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> In that same vein
> 
> View attachment 4590205


400 Deg F?

Gives new meaning to the term "Hot box"


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 9, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> 400 Deg F?
> 
> Gives new meaning to the term "Hot box"


smokin hot


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 9, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> We have stuffed animals filling the seats on the Coaster.
> 
> View attachment 4590204


Awesome!


----------



## ANC (Jun 9, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> In that same vein
> 
> View attachment 4590205


You thinking what I'm thinking?


----------



## raratt (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4590317


Well what happened


----------



## raratt (Jun 9, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4590316


Perfect timing.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 9, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1445209438983178


----------



## lokie (Jun 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> South Korea playing baseball with stuffed animals in the stands. This should be permanent.
> 
> View attachment 4590065
> View attachment 4590064


Those silly Koreans.

FC Seoul accidentally put sex dolls in the stands. Image: K-League/Twitter

The K-League’s bizarre idea to replace spectators with mannequins has backfired embarrassingly, with FC Seoul inadvertently putting sex dolls in the stands.


Devon [email protected]

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/12620689815460003862016 K League winners FC Seoul inadvertently used sex dolls rather than fashion mannequins to help fill empty stands this weekend. The club has apologised. Both the club and the supplier are pointing fingers at others. (It's not just COVID-19 you need to avoid catching!) #kleague


















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262068981546000386

What does an invoice for ? XXX sex dolls look like?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 9, 2020)

lokie said:


> Those silly Koreans.
> 
> FC Seoul accidentally put sex dolls in the stands. Image: K-League/Twitter
> 
> ...



lol inadvertently sure... those things can't be cheap.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 9, 2020)

ANC said:


> You thinking what I'm thinking?


Almost certainly


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 9, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Well what happened


The sauce was runny and dripped from her nips


----------



## srh88 (Jun 9, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The sauce was runny and dripped from her nips


Nice


----------



## budman111 (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 9, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> In that same vein
> 
> View attachment 4590205


Think it was designed by a woman? Or a man? Either way we all have seen the pics....


Laughing Grass said:


> lol inadvertently sure... those things can't be cheap.


Couple G's to start.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Think it was designed by a woman? Or a man? Either way we all have seen the pics....
> 
> 
> Couple G's to start.


Everybody has an anus.


----------



## lokie (Jun 9, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Everybody has an anus.


pics?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Couple G's to start.


ohhh what upgrades did you buy?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> ohhh what upgrades did you buy?


The self-cleaning feature?


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 9, 2020)

my dad grows better weed than your dad


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> ohhh what upgrades did you buy?


Hehe yeah not for me.


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Hehe yeah not for me.


Just the basic model? Yeah, me too. 

SH420


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 9, 2020)

C’mon Karen. Homegirl woke her game up real quick Lol


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The self-cleaning feature?
> 
> View attachment 4590601


That may be too deep for some. They should have an attachment for the little fellas


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That may be too deep for some. They should have an attachment for the little fellas


----------



## srh88 (Jun 10, 2020)

Guy telling Tom morello (rage against the machine guitarist) to stop being political


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4591165


I'm sure someone somewhere was having a good laugh about that one.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm sure someone somewhere was having a good laugh about that one.


I couldn’t find it, but there was an old Playboy cartoon showing a circumcision clinic with an oversized Boston sharpener, the classic crank-handled oval with eight size holes but it always stayed at no. 2, regular pencil size


----------



## ANC (Jun 10, 2020)

I remember those Bostons... each class in school had one.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I couldn’t find it, but there was an old Playboy cartoon showing a circumcision clinic with an oversized Boston sharpener, the classic crank-handled oval with eight size holes but it always stayed at no. 2, regular pencil size
> 
> View attachment 4591225


Using your keywords I tried doing an image search... don't do that! 

They still use that pencil sharpener in elementary schools.


----------



## ANC (Jun 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Using your keywords I tried doing an image search... don't do that!
> 
> They still use that pencil sharpener in elementary schools.


Good chance the one in my daughter's class is the same one I used as an 8-year-old... she went to the same preschool and is currently in the same school I went to.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 10, 2020)

ANC said:


> Good chance the one in my daughter's class is the same one I used as an 8-year-old... she went to the same preschool and is currently in the same school I went to.


It must feel nostalgic seeing the inside of the classroom of the classroom after so many years.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jun 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It must feel nostalgic seeing the inside of the classroom of the classroom after so many years.



I dunno. I'm used to Jr. High and High School teachers thinking I'm stoned, that's how I did it the first time. Now that I have to go visit elementary schools for my kid, I've got to have all my pencils sharpened and be on my best behavior. Those teachers know man!


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## KillaKane (Jun 10, 2020)

seems most of these are removed?
I guess some people were not loling


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Jun 10, 2020)

KillaKane said:


> seems most of these are removed?
> I guess some people were not loling




Welcome to TnT!

Which were removed?

The Dewey Decimal system was never built into the RIU Code. Therefore if someone checked it out it's possible that it has not been returned yet.

Check back later, someone probably needed entertaining bathroom material.

Toilet games anyone?


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Jun 10, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4591387


This one begs for a back story.





article
Photo Credit: National Hot Dog and Sausage Council
*SUN-TIMES MEDIA WIRE* - A 19-year-old man who shot himself in the penis after allegedly holding up a South Side hot dog stand Tuesday won’t be going home when he’s released from the hospital.

Terrion Pouncy remained at Christ Hospital recovering from his injuries on Thursday, missing a bond hearing at the Leighton Criminal Courthouse on two counts of armed robbery, the Chicago Sun-Times is reporting.




Pouncy was arrested at the Oak Lawn hospital not long after he was found slumped on the steps of a home across the street from a West Pullman restaurant that Chicago Police say he robbed at gunpoint about 6 a.m. on Halloween.

Judge Stephanie Miller ordered him held without bond.

Pouncy was unable to run further because of the pain of a self-inflicted gunshot wound suffered when tried to adjust the .38-caliber pistol in his waistband as he ran off after robbing Maxwell Street Express at 116th and Halsted, Assistant Cook County State’s Attorney Erin Antonietti said in court.

Pouncy had pulled out the gun and demanded cash from two employees, pressing the gun to the head of a 39-year-old worker, Antonietti said.

The victim, who had been passing a bucket filled with grease over the counter, called for his co-worker to hand over the cash from the register. As they passed their wallets and a stack of singles to Pouncy, the bucket tipped and bills went flying, Antonietti said.

Still pointing the gun at the workers, Pouncy stooped over to collect the cash, Antonietti said. Shifting the gun in his waistband as he ran out, he apparently pulled the trigger, firing a bullet that struck him in the penis, Antonietti said.

One of the restaurant employees, 39, then began wrestling with Pouncy as he tried to run away, before he staggered out into the street.

Surveillance cameras captured video and audio of the robbery, and showed Pouncy struggling to make it across the the street, stop on a bench, and make his way to the steps of a nearby house before collapsing, Antonietti said.

Police recovered the wallets Pouncy had allegedly stolen from the two men, as well as the .38 caliber pistol.

Pouncy’s blood-stained boxers matched the underwear he had on in the surveillance video, which clearly showed the pattern on the fabric when the teen bent over to collect the money that had fallen to the floor, Antonietti said.











Police: Man shoots himself in penis while robbing hot dog stand


A 19-year-old man who shot himself in the penis after allegedly holding up a South Side hot dog stand Tuesday won’t be going home when he’s released from the hospital.




www.fox32chicago.com


----------



## raratt (Jun 10, 2020)

lokie said:


> This one begs for a back story.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ANC (Jun 10, 2020)

y


Laughing Grass said:


> It must feel nostalgic seeing the inside of the classroom of the classroom after so many years.


Yep, her first grade class was also my 1st-grade class... I swear some of the toys are still the same


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 10, 2020)

KillaKane said:


> seems most of these are removed?
> I guess some people were not loling


Quick questionnaire.

Did your post(s) contain any of the following?

• Nudity
• Cruel, bigoted or otherwise offensive* content
• Any political content

If “yes” or even “mmmd’knmmm”
there’s your answer.

*By our standards; yours don’t figure in


----------



## raratt (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 10, 2020)

ANC said:


> y
> 
> Yep, her first grade class was also my 1st-grade class... I swear some of the toys are still the same


I'm amazed you can remember that... I don't remember much before the 3rd grade.


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Jun 10, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4591561


That list leaves off one of my favorites.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 10, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4591561


cigarette machines

78rpm records

the watusi

the twist...


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 10, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> cigarette machines
> 
> 78rpm records
> 
> ...


tube testers in the hardware store

those gravity conveyor things at the grocery store made of thousands of two-inch steel wheels

finding Indian head pennies and silver dimes in your change


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jun 10, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4591561


How about 25-cent gas.
I am about to be 70


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 10, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4591716


~pompously~ a great lidless eye


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 10, 2020)

about being old
A 4 finger bag of good weed was $10
a new '66 396 Chevelle SS was $2495 list on the dealers floor.

Times have changed


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 10, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> about being old
> A 4 finger bag of good weed was $10
> a new '66 396 Chevelle SS was $2495 list on the dealers floor.
> 
> Times have changed


What was the pay for a basic job back then? Or what you made. Im genuinely curious


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 10, 2020)

I'd like someone to post a pic that's actually funny


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> tube testers in the hardware store


I have a Sencore tube tester


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## hossthehermit (Jun 11, 2020)

srh88 said:


> What was the pay for a basic job back then? Or what you made. Im genuinely curious


I was making $1.60 / hr. driving dump truck on road construction ....... 1966


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 11, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4591647View attachment 4591648View attachment 4591649


Amazing!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 11, 2020)

srh88 said:


> What was the pay for a basic job back then? Or what you made. Im genuinely curious


I worked at an A&W rootbeer place in '65, was 15 yo and made 0.35/hr


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 11, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I worked at an A&W rootbeer place in '65, was 15 yo and made 0.35/hr


I worked at a soda fountain at a drugstore in '65 at age 15 and I think I was paid 0.50/hr


----------



## Bareback (Jun 11, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I worked at an A&W rootbeer place in '65, was 15 yo and made 0.35/hr


I worked at a waste treatment plant in ‘85 the pay was shit ......shit I tell ya......and we liked it. Also lots of pot plants growing in said shit.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 11, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I worked at an A&W rootbeer place in '65, was 15 yo and made 0.35/hr


My first on the books job was Arby's. Made it a couple weeks lol. Then gave up and dug into plumbing. 9 bucks an hour. 

The times they are a changin


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 11, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I worked at an A&W rootbeer place in '65, was 15 yo and made 0.35/hr


I did the A & W gig myself in 72 (fryer guy) - don't remember the pay but what I do remember is the girls jiggling in their costumes on skates. 
More than enough pay for all the testosterone that was coursing through me.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 11, 2020)

well now I have to get A&W onion rings... curse you guys!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> well now I have to get A&W onion rings... curse you guys!


mmmm rings


----------



## srh88 (Jun 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> mmmm rings


Wanna play ring toss


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 11, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Wanna play ring toss
> View attachment 4592081


just no.


----------



## raratt (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> mmmm rings


Greasy deliciousness.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Greasy deliciousness.
> 
> View attachment 4592084


Recommended condiment


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Greasy deliciousness.
> 
> View attachment 4592084


LOL did you go out and get them?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Recommended condiment
> 
> View attachment 4592087


Too late, they're in my belly now. That does sound good. I often use sour cream, tzatziki is good with onion rings too.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL did you go out and get them?


Yea... I saw A&W and couldn't resist the urge. There's like a million of them in my area.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yea... I saw A&W and couldn't resist the urge. There's like a million of them in my area.
> 
> View attachment 4592109


Damn there is more in your area then the whole US combined. Lol. I don’t know of one I could go to without looking them up. The one around here I used to go to closed several years ago.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 11, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Damn there is more in your area then the whole US combined. Lol. I don’t know of one I could go to without looking them up. The one around here I used to go to closed several years ago.


It's odd they're the most prevalent fast food chain in the core area. There's only a few mc donalds and wendy's around here.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's odd they're the most prevalent fast food chain in the core area. There's only a few mc donalds and wendy's around here.


They serve poutine, right?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yea... I saw A&W and couldn't resist the urge. There's like a million of them in my area.
> 
> View attachment 4592109


Damn, just two in my whole county:


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 11, 2020)

See I would have to drive 2hrs. Of course it is Daytona.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 11, 2020)

LOL haven't seen one open since the mid 80's.......just looked them up.......2.5 hrs is the closest.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 11, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> They serve poutine, right?


I’m not sure. I know I’m supposed to like poutine, but the cheese curds and gravy thing grossed me out

I’m kinda blown away that a Canadian city has more A&W’s than US cities. 

No spontaneous onion rings for you!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m not sure. I know I’m supposed to like poutine, but the cheese curds and gravy thing grossed me out
> 
> I’m kinda blown away that a Canadian city has more A&W’s than US cities.
> 
> No spontaneous onion rings for you!


Real homemade handcut fries, "pan dripping" gravy and pork belly change everything! And you gotta have "squeaky" curds! Fuck now I want some!


----------



## srh88 (Jun 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m not sure. I know I’m supposed to like poutine, but the cheese curds and gravy thing grossed me out


What are you, some kinda communist?


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 11, 2020)

Uh....there isn't a SINGLE A&W in the Los Angeles area that I can find. I live like 20 minutes from one of the most populated cities in the world, and I have to drive AN HOUR AND FORTY MINUTES to get to a fucking A&W...


What the fuck?

lol...I looked them up in my area....there is one in Redlands an hour and forty minutes away, and one in Atascadero, 3 hours away.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 11, 2020)

Okay, after further review, I'm pissed.

A&W Began in 1919. 1919!!!! In Lodi California. They began franchising in 1925, possibly the first successful franchising story of any of these types of restaurants

In the 70's, they had more stores than fucking MacDonalds.

Apparently some asshole named Adolph "Alfred" Taubman bought A&W in the 1980 and reduced the amount of stores to 500 and put a freeze on issuing new franchises. What a dick.


This place should be a fucking American legend!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 11, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Okay, after further review, I'm pissed.
> 
> A&W Began in 1919. 1919!!!! In Lodi California. They began franchising in 1925, possibly the first successful franchising story of any of these types of restaurants
> 
> ...


I'm in the same boat - when I worked there in the early 70's it was owned by an elderly German couple and Mr. Krinki would de-bone and grind on average 2 cows per day (they came in cleaned and halved).

The man was a ninja with a boning knife.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 11, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Uh....there isn't a SINGLE A&W in the Los Angeles area that I can find. I live like 20 minutes from one of the most populated cities in the world, and I have to drive AN HOUR AND FORTY MINUTES to get to a fucking A&W...
> 
> 
> What the fuck?
> ...


LOL, the Atascadero is one of the only 2 in my county, 30 min for me. Paso is closer, 20-25 min


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 11, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Okay, after further review, I'm pissed.
> 
> A&W Began in 1919. 1919!!!! In Lodi California. They began franchising in 1925, possibly the first successful franchising story of any of these types of restaurants
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, you could get the thick glass mugs, take out quarts and 1/2 gal of the elixir rootbeer and the onion rings, oh they were good. And I believe they were the 1st and last of the skating carhop waitresses


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 11, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, the Atascadero is one of the only 2 in my county, 30 min for me. Paso is closer, 20-25 min


The location in Atascadero is actually the only A&W I've ever eaten from...lol


Wont be going there again anytime soon, my lady is no longer running those Mortuary locations.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 11, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> The location in Atascadero is actually the only A&W I've ever eaten from...lol
> 
> 
> Wont be going there again anytime soon, my lady is no longer running those Mortuary locations.


I'm hesitant about which like response to put. Did you break up cuz she no longer has access to corpses(you are a chef afterall)? Did she die? Did she move down to your turf. Help me out here


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 11, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I'm hesitant about which like response to put. Did you break up cuz she no longer has access to corpses(you are a chef afterall)? Did she die? Did she move down to your turf. Help me out here


We are still together. She has relocated, since she no longer works there...

The company "restructured", and offered her a reduced wage of $10k less per year, or a nice severance package. She made the smart decision, took the money and ran. With her experience, she'll find another location as soon as she starts looking again, but I'm hoping she takes 6 months off. She works too hard.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 11, 2020)

srh88 said:


> What are you, some kinda communist?


 I'm more of a Socialist. 

You can't tell me this looks appealing to you.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 11, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> We are still together. She has relocated, since she no longer works there...
> 
> The company "restructured", and offered her a reduced wage of $10k less per year, or a nice severance package. She made the smart decision, took the money and ran. With her experience, she'll find another location as soon as she starts looking again, but I'm hoping she takes 6 months off. She works too hard.


Well, yeah, with the pandemic still going on and supposed to get worse she'll have oodles of "clients"


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm more of a Socialist.
> 
> You can't tell me this looks appealing to you.


The only cheese curds I like to eat are fried cheese curds, and they are delicious. Coincidentally, A&W is the last place I ate fried cheese curds...lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm more of a Socialist.
> 
> You can't tell me this looks appealing to you.


Fries, cheese and gravy? Hell yeah I'd eat it, with liberal shakes of black and red pepper I'd be all over it


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 11, 2020)

Also, speaking of things that look disgusting, but are worth eating at least once.....

I present to you...Tommy's Chili Cheese Fries.....


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 11, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Also, speaking of things that look disgusting, but are worth eating at least once.....
> 
> I present to you...Tommy's Chili Cheese Fries.....
> 
> ...


YES!! And the Tommy's chili dogs!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 11, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> The only cheese curds I like to eat are fried cheese curds, and they are delicious. Coincidentally, A&W is the last place I ate fried cheese curds...lol


Googled friend cheese curds. They look amazing! Have to stop, I've had my fried food limit for while. 



Singlemalt said:


> Fries, cheese and gravy? Hell yeah I'd eat it, with liberal shakes of black and red pepper I'd be all over it


Really?  I'm sure it tastes really good, but it looks like something my dog barfed up.



Metasynth said:


> Also, speaking of things that look disgusting, but are worth eating at least once.....
> 
> I present to you...Tommy's Chili Cheese Fries.....
> 
> ...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Googled friend cheese curds. They look amazing! Have to stop, I've had my fried food limit for while.
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  I'm sure it tastes really good, but it looks like something my dog barfed up.


Tommy's is an LA classic, was established and popular before I was in HS. Even at midnite there were lines around the block for the chow. Folks from every walk of life were there


----------



## Bareback (Jun 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm more of a Socialist.
> 
> You can't tell me this looks appealing to you.


Mmmmmmm gravy......the elixir of life.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 11, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Tommy's is an LA classic, was established and popular before I was in HS. Even at midnite there were lines around the block for the chow. Folks from every walk of life were there


Does it have to look like that tho? The cheese looks like fake pump cheese that they put on nachos at 7/11. 

We have a distinct lack of Taco Bell here. I could eat my weight in soft tacos and cinnamon twists.


----------



## raratt (Jun 11, 2020)

Strawberry pie.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm more of a Socialist.
> 
> You can't tell me this looks appealing to you.


You just need the good stuff. It's like smokin brick weed soaked in dog piss and then sayin all weed sucks! The good stuff makes you lick the plate in public!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 11, 2020)

Man now I'm missin http://www.ruttshut.com/


----------



## lokie (Jun 11, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> See I would have to drive 2hrs. Of course it is Daytona.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only redeeming quality about the property in South Daytona is that
it also is a Long John Silver's.



2156 S Ridgewood Ave, South Daytona, FL 32119, USA - Google Search












A&W Restaurant 2156 S Ridgewood Ave South Daytona, FL Restaurants - MapQuest


Get directions, reviews and information for A&W Restaurant in South Daytona, FL.




www.mapquest.com


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 11, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> See I would have to drive 2hrs. Of course it is Daytona.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My nearest is 2h away in Reseda.

Which always makes me think of the Tom Petty song.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm more of a Socialist.
> 
> You can't tell me this looks appealing to you.


~shifts on toilet seat~


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> tube testers in the hardware store
> 
> those gravity conveyor things at the grocery store made of thousands of two-inch steel wheels
> 
> finding Indian head pennies and silver dimes in your change


Whitewall tires.

Spats.



The latex overshoes everyone called rubbers.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Whitewall tires.
> 
> Spats.
> 
> ...


I'm surprised hipsters haven't brought the spats back yet.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm surprised hipsters haven't brought the spats back yet.


Do it before it’s cool


----------



## srh88 (Jun 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm more of a Socialist.
> 
> You can't tell me this looks appealing to you.


Now I'm hungry


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Do it before it’s cool


boo steampunkers already took it.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> boo steampunkers already took it.


steampunk toolbags


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 11, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Now I'm hungry


Hungary was ruled by communists from 1945 - 1948


----------



## srh88 (Jun 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> boo steampunkers already took it.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hungary was ruled by communists from 1945 - 1948


Its OUR poutine


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 11, 2020)

EXPERIENCED CARPENTER LOOKING FOR WORK


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 11, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4592315


That's like a reverse mullet for your feet. Business in the back, party in the front


----------



## srh88 (Jun 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's like a reverse mullet for your feet. Business in the pack, party in the front


I would not fuck with anyone wearing them. Lol


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 11, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Its OUR poutine


The poutine belongs to the people.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The poutine belongs to the people.


Here in the US the 1%are hoarding 99% of the poutine and that shit ain't right!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 11, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4592319


Come on! No one has got the dare to run 1 lap around the house out side in the snow naked and get locked out? Pifft


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's like a reverse mullet for your feet. Business in the back, party in the front


More like party in the front, serious party in the back


----------



## raratt (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Come on! No one has got the dare to run 1 lap around the house out side in the snow naked and get locked out? Pifft


snowisfromSatan


----------



## lokie (Jun 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Come on! No one has got the dare to run 1 lap around the house out side in the snow naked and get locked out? Pifft


I have indeed made Nude public appearances.

Willingly and otherwise.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm surprised hipsters haven't brought the spats back yet.


Hipsters skipped spats and went straight to rioting.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 11, 2020)

lokie said:


> I have indeed made Nude public appearances.
> 
> Willingly and otherwise.


The “otherwise” simply begs elaboration.


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Jun 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The “otherwise” simply begs elaboration.


I have staked this claim before.



lokie said:


> 1st was at a SIFI convention
> 2nd she was a bar tender at a favorite watering hole.
> 3rd and current was at a managers dinner being held at the hotel i was staying in.
> 
> ...





lokie said:


> View attachment 4337693
> 
> View attachment 4337694
> 
> ...


----------



## lokie (Jun 11, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4592338


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 11, 2020)

lokie said:


> I have staked this claim before.


Hehe I knew I liked you! Funny shit man!


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 11, 2020)

If you laugh you goin to hell....


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 11, 2020)

Legolize


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 11, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4592338


I am grasping at straws here...would someone please explain what three fingers in a half gallon of ice cream means?


----------



## Gorillaglue4u (Jun 11, 2020)

dannyboy602 said:


> I am grasping at straws here...would someone please explain what three fingers in a half gallon of ice cream means?


2 in the pink 
One in the stink


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 11, 2020)

dannyboy602 said:


> I am grasping at straws here...would someone please explain what three fingers in a half gallon of ice cream means?


cold fingertips


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 11, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Oh yeah, you could get the thick glass mugs, take out quarts and 1/2 gal of the elixir rootbeer and the onion rings, oh they were good. And I believe they were the 1st and last of the skating carhop waitresses


Looks like Sonic is keeping the Skating Carhop vibe alive.


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 12, 2020)

Nascars reply to a driver quitting because the Confederate flag ban.


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 12, 2020)

@dannyboy602


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 12, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> @dannyboy602


I love donuts


----------



## raratt (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 12, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Mmmmmmm gravy......the elixir of life.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 12, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4592749


There are no women "Knights"- they're called Dames


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 12, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> There are no women "Knights"- they're called Dames


It’s the difference between knight and dame


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 12, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> There are no women "Knights"- they're called Dames


Oh dame!


----------



## Axion42 (Jun 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> It’s the difference between knight and dame


Lol you're quick


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Jun 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m not sure. I know I’m supposed to like poutine, but the cheese curds and gravy thing grossed me out
> 
> I’m kinda blown away that a Canadian city has more A&W’s than US cities.
> 
> No spontaneous onion rings for you!


Well, you do like poontang, which is similar except for the toppings. 

Looks like there is only one in MASS, way out on cape cod. Closest to me would be in rhode island. I'm not devastated.


----------



## raratt (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> It’s the difference between knight and dame


I do love a ggod opun


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 12, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I do love a good pun


You gave me an opuning.


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 12, 2020)

Jorge houdini

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WinStupidPrizes/comments/h7vdmk


----------



## ANC (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Rolloff (Jun 13, 2020)

N/m


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 13, 2020)

Rolloff said:


> N/m


Kg m2 s-2


----------



## greg nr (Jun 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Kg m2 s-2


Action!


----------



## lokie (Jun 13, 2020)

_"When I saw this I knew it couldn’t be right. It took me a few minutes to figure out the one fatal flaw. I checked all the Algebraic steps, did the problem myself, and I’ll tell you that none of the steps are done wrong."_





Spoiler















Facebook Find Fixed


Personal blog of a teacher, photographer, Ford LTD fanatic and outdoors person in Salt Lake City, Utah.




ladunata.blogspot.com


----------



## lokie (Jun 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


>











*140-year-old mom, with 5-day old son.*







_Source: Pinterest_




There's just so much cuteness here. Teeny tiny baby turtle sitting on the head of his wise mama. This mama tortoise is one of the members of the most ancient group of reptiles alive. Typically, they can live to be over 150-years old. In fact, an Aldabra giant tortoise named Adwaita just may have the record at the longest living of its kind- at an estimated 255 years. These calm creatures are generally reclusive and are shielded from predators by their shell… which may have quite a bit to do with the longevity. Perhaps we should all take on the zen approach of the tortoise.


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Jun 13, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4594308


Steatopygia, 
a genetic characteristic leading to increased accumulation of adipose tissue in the buttock region, is found in women of African origin, most notably (but not solely) among the Khoisan of Southern Africa and Pygmies of Central Africa. It has also been observed among the Andamanese people, such as the Onge tribe, in the Andaman Islands of the Indian Ocean. This genetic characteristic is prevalent among women but also occurs to a lesser degree in men.[5]

Steatopygia would seem to have been a characteristic of a population which once extended from the Gulf of Aden to the Cape of Good Hope, from which peoples the Khoisan and Pygmies may be remnants.[6][7] Among the Khoisan, it begins in infancy and is fully developed by the time of the first pregnancy. While the Khoisan afford the most noticeable examples of its development, it is by no means rare in other parts of Africa.

It has been suggested that this feature was once more widespread. Paleolithic Venus figurines, sometimes referred to as "Steatopygian Venus" figures, discovered from Europe to Asia presenting a remarkable development of the thighs, and even the prolongation of the labia minora, have been used to support this theory. Whether these were intended to be lifelike or exaggeratory, even idealistic, is unclear. These figures however do not qualify as steatopygian, since they exhibit an angle of approximately 120 degrees between the back and the buttocks, while steatopygia is diagnosed by modern medical standards at an angle of about 90 degrees only.[8]

In Victorian England, freak shows often exploited women with steatopygia. One of the most well-known examples was a South African Khoikhoi woman named Saartjie Baartman.[9]














Sarah Baartman: The Hottentot Venus


An African slave was bought in Cape Town and taken to Europe to be exhibited in London and Paris as a freak of nature.




owlcation.com














Steatopygia - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 13, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4593523


LOL



lokie said:


> Steatopygia,
> a genetic characteristic leading to increased accumulation of adipose tissue in the buttock region, is found in women of African origin, most notably (but not solely) among the Khoisan of Southern Africa and Pygmies of Central Africa. It has also been observed among the Andamanese people, such as the Onge tribe, in the Andaman Islands of the Indian Ocean. This genetic characteristic is prevalent among women but also occurs to a lesser degree in men.[5]
> 
> Steatopygia would seem to have been a characteristic of a population which once extended from the Gulf of Aden to the Cape of Good Hope, from which peoples the Khoisan and Pygmies may be remnants.[6][7] Among the Khoisan, it begins in infancy and is fully developed by the time of the first pregnancy. While the Khoisan afford the most noticeable examples of its development, it is by no means rare in other parts of Africa.
> ...


I was more impressed with the bush......


----------



## greg nr (Jun 13, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4594231


Hey, who stole the seats out of my van?


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 13, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Hey, who stole the seats out of my van?


we gona do a van grow


----------



## lokie (Jun 13, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> we gona do a van grow


Something like this?


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 13, 2020)

bye bye miss american pie,...


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 13, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4594231


How much money did you find when those seats came out?


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 13, 2020)

Hold the door Hold the door Hold the door Ho'dor


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 13, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> How much money did you find when those seats came out?


about tree fiddy enough for the loch ness monsta


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 13, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> about tree fiddy enough for the loch ness monsta


You say tree fiddy?!


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 13, 2020)

don't get me started on the brows...


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 13, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> View attachment 4594547View attachment 4594549
> View attachment 4594555


We had the steak one printed and framed at the bar I worked at lol


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## kmog33 (Jun 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hungary was ruled by communists from 1945 - 1948


The human body is a communist system. Works great...


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 13, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> The human body is a communist system. Works great...


Only the left half


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Only the left half


Both halves. Individuals that don’t do their jobs are terminated by the system or turn into cancer and you try to take them out. The body is not into democracy. Everyone has a specific job to do...don’t do the job, get terminated


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 13, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> Both halves. Individuals that don’t do their jobs are terminated by the system or turn into cancer and you try to take them out. The body is not into democracy. Everyone has a specific job to do...don’t do the job, get terminated


This is where the political metaphor falls flat. Organs and cells are not individuals. They don’t vote. They don’t unionize and send representatives to a notional supreme council. They don’t argue over the means of production. They have no political awareness at all.

Your quip not only fails to illustrate, it connotes concepts that simply do not apply. Do not pass Go; do not collect $200


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## kmog33 (Jun 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> This is where the political metaphor falls flat. Organs and cells are not individuals. They don’t vote. They don’t unionize and send representatives to a notional supreme council. They don’t argue over the means of production. They have no political awareness at all.
> 
> Your quip not only fails to illustrate, it connotes concepts that simply do not apply. Do not pass Go; do not collect $200


I disagree. And your lack of a sense of humor at the irony of a one cell one job body where several trillion work together on that basis, in response to a communist meme on a weed forum is pretty impressive. It was a joke( of a metaphor), sorry for offending your political correctness or whatever spot I hit... lol. Smoke a bowl or something bud, this is a joke thread.


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 13, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> I disagree. And your lack of a sense of humor at the irony of a one cell one job body where several trillion work together on that basis, in response to a communist meme on a weed forum is pretty impressive. It was a joke( of a metaphor), sorry for offending your political correctness or whatever spot I hit... lol. Smoke a bowl or something bud, this is a joke thread. View attachment 4594742View attachment 4594743View attachment 4594744View attachment 4594745View attachment 4594746


If you look back, my first response was humorous. You went literal hardline on me, so I disassembled the failed metaphor.

Cells in the body do not awarely collaborate as they are not individuals. Communism requires the aware and voluntary cooperation of many persons, de facto altruism. No cells or organs are altruistic. They do what they do due to genetic programming and epigenetic context.

Thus I reject the legitimacy of your basic premise, and I note the ad hominem attack contained in the quoted. Something about glass houses and stones tickles at my hindbrain.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> If you look back, my first response was humorous. You went literal hardline on me, so I disassembled the failed metaphor.
> 
> Cells in the body do not awarely collaborate as they are not individuals. Communism requires the aware and voluntary cooperation of many persons, de facto altruism. No cells or organs are altruistic. They do what they do due to genetic programming and epigenetic context.
> 
> Thus I reject the legitimacy of your basic premise, and I note the ad hominem attack contained in the quoted. Something about glass houses and stones tickles at my hindbrain.


I don’t care what you think...so I guess that makes us about even. I reject the legitimacy of your basic premise based on the fact that you think communism requires awareness/cooperation. Lots of people too stupid to be aware of much, and lots don’t cooperate just to be uncooperative.

I’ll leave this here
Communism-
“a society in which all property is publicly owned and each person works and is paid according to their abilities and needs”

the fact that your body can’t be a society because it isn’t people, organizations, etc that actually do need awareness is a better flaw in my joke 

As far as the way your body works; every cell, receptor, etc has a specific job it does and receives+uses nutrients, messages, cells, etc. specific to what each individual part needs, while using these big “public” systems to get around fairly efficiently in theory fits communism definition pretty well imo.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 13, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> I don’t care what you think...so I guess that makes us about even. I reject the legitimacy of your basic premise based on the fact that you think communism requires awareness/cooperation. Lots of people too stupid to be aware of much, and lots don’t cooperate just to be uncooperative.
> 
> I’ll leave this here
> Communism-
> ...


Go to politics


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 13, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Go to politics


I refuse...






...I just want to look at funny pics here and respond without someone over anal-eyezene a sentence about communists...

geeze


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 13, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> I refuse...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then why write an essay relating to politics? Thats all I'm saying.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 13, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Then why write an essay relating to politics? Thats all I'm saying.


I’m quite high rn...with all The copy driven posts in here recently, I guess I got confused...


----------



## srh88 (Jun 14, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> I’m quite high rn...with all The copy driven posts in here recently, I guess I got confused...


Take anything political to politics. Not hard. I'm into the political bullshit. But its all bullshit and if people in toke n talk wanted to dig in to it with us.. there wouldn't be a politics forum here for us


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## kmog33 (Jun 14, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Take anything political to politics. Not hard. I'm into the political bullshit. But its all bullshit and if people in toke n talk wanted to dig in to it with us.. there wouldn't be a politics forum here for us


It was a poorly received joke about the way your circulatory system works in response to a meme posted in here. ...

I apologize to anyone offended by my political posting bs....I have no interest indebating such topics, but I am ready to defend my rediculous postings ova here anytime.


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Jun 14, 2020)

*Albert Einstein holding an Albert Einstein puppet, 1931.*







_Source: Reddit_




It’s hard to decide if this photo is cute or creepy… here we have Albert Einstein holding an Albert Einstein puppet, back in 1931. Apparently, Einstein had the pleasure of seeing the puppet version of himself perform at a theater called Teatro Torito and was thoroughly amused by the whole thing. He allegedly pulled out some paper, crumpled it up, and stuffed it into the puppet’s shirt and in German said that 'The puppet wasn’t fat enough!' He had a good laugh, fattened his puppet double up, and posed in this photograph which Yale Puppeteer Harry Burnett would always treasure.


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Jun 14, 2020)

you had one job.



Prepare for a Temporal Rift.



This is a bit extreme.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 14, 2020)

lokie said:


> *Albert Einstein holding an Albert Einstein puppet, 1931.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He came this close to string theory


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## kmog33 (Jun 14, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4595546


Jay z looks the same....


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 14, 2020)

Huh.


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 14, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4595668


Want to lick it like a lolly...


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 15, 2020)

ANC said:


>


I was gonna say “water kills more people each year than alcohol” but a cursory Googling actually shows 10 direct alcohol deaths for every accidental drowning.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4596015


Thats a sin blocker 3000


----------



## lokie (Jun 15, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I was gonna say “water kills more people each year than alcohol” but a cursory Googling actually shows 10 direct alcohol deaths for every accidental drowning.


Gin for the win.





What happens if you drink gin everyday?

One study found that 'moderate consumption of alcoholic *drinks* seems to reduce the risks of developing cardiovascular disease, stroke, and cataracts', and it's said that the ingredients in *gin* (yes, juniper again) *can* help strengthen the connective tissue in your veins, and contain flavonoids, which help to prevent ...Sep 12, 2019

*Health benefits of gin: 8 reasons gin is good for you - GoodtoKnow*


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 15, 2020)

lokie said:


> Gin for the win.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you don’t donate your distilled spirits you are protected from the social disaster of gin-give-itis


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 15, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Thats a sin blocker 3000


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Jun 15, 2020)

cannabineer said:


>


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 15, 2020)

butane clan aint nuttin to fck wiv


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 15, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


They are pretty cute.


----------



## Smokesteve (Jun 15, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272186945964331010


----------



## lokie (Jun 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> They are pretty cute.


Poons or coons?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 15, 2020)

lokie said:


> Poons or coons?


The ambiguity was on purpose.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 15, 2020)

purposely ambiguous

she's so fine, there's no telling where the money went


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 15, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> purposely ambiguous
> 
> she's so fine, there's no telling where the money went


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 15, 2020)

I hope everyone is having a good evening


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 16, 2020)

​


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 16, 2020)

cobs FTW


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 16, 2020)

SAY NO TO DRUGS


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 16, 2020)

snitch


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## kmog33 (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 16, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> View attachment 4597114


Ahh Fermi’s paradox.

My mind bobsleds toward explanations I don’t wanna consider deeply or for long.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 16, 2020)

I know it’s political but it’s also a Penis. And we all love penis.




































Penis


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 16, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I know it’s political but it’s also a Penis. And we all love penis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don’t shoot!


----------



## Milovan1 (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 16, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4597146


Reminds me of the random post card wizard sent me lol


----------



## ANC (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4597246


No thanks I’ll crawl.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 16, 2020)

But I'm not bitter...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 16, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4597108


WTF? 
Is that a butthole plunger?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 16, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I know it’s political but it’s also a Penis. And we all love penis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## srh88 (Jun 16, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> No thanks I’ll crawl.


5 to see it, 10 to ride


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 16, 2020)

http://imgur.com/6PJwcYp


----------



## raratt (Jun 16, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/6PJwcYp


Our dog would probably do that, I have to bring her in the house when the sprinklers are on so she doesn't attack them.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 16, 2020)

A blond, a brunette and a redhead were applying for a job. There was one question. You're marooned on a deserted island and the ship that comes to rescue you has 10,000 horny sailors. What do you do? The brunette said that she would drown herself. The redhead said that she would hang herself. The blond replied that she saw the situation but failed to see the problem, She got the job.


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## hossthehermit (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 17, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2789919977783057


----------



## PhatNuggz (Jun 17, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4597667



Looks like Jim Belushi


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 17, 2020)

PhatNuggz said:


> Looks like Jim Balu
> 
> 
> Looks like Jim Belushi


 It is, I forgot to add his name


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 17, 2020)

Why Actor Jim Belushi Traded Hollywood for a Pot Farm in Southern Oregon


The guy from 'K9' and 'Red Heat' now sells the strain smoked on 'Saturday Night Live' back in the 1970s in Portland.




www.pdxmonthly.com


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2789919977783057
> 
> 
> View attachment 4597769View attachment 4597770


That video is accurate as hell lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Jun 17, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4597661


After seeing probably hundreds of your posts here, it's brutally obvious you aren''t the person in your avatar. The majority of the posts are overtly racist and incel based. You need to grow up and find other memess.

As for this one, if you really were black, you would know how untrue a statement that is. I'm not, and even I can see it's a right wing farce.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 17, 2020)

srh88 said:


> That video is accurate as hell lol


It surprises me that teenage boys ever get laid.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It surprises me that teenage boys ever get laid.


I sold pot in high school and drove a fast car


----------



## raratt (Jun 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It surprises me that teenage boys ever get laid.


I rode a motorcycle and smoked weed.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 17, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I sold pot in high school and drove a fast car





raratt said:


> I rode a motorcycle and smoked weed.


^ This and that ^


----------



## greg nr (Jun 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It surprises me that teenage boys ever get laid.


I didn't get laid until I was in college, but I was still technically a teenager, and hell, it was the 70's  . Very introverted, but not incel. It turned out woman were interested in me, I was just oblivious to it.

Probably why I haven't been on a first date since '77. But if I find my meth lab barbie, that could all change.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> I rode a motorcycle and smoked weed.


I dropped out does that count......wait what are we talking about.


----------



## raratt (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It surprises me that teenage boys ever get laid.


Me and my buddies were too busy hunting & fishing after school. 
No time for gurlz.


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 17, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4598330


Miss Bob


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 18, 2020)

http://imgur.com/FaN7EGm


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 18, 2020)

Gif-vif : Daily Dose of Gifs


Gif-Vif is a website where you can find fresh, awesome and viral gifs




www.gif-vif.com


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Jun 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It surprises me that teenage boys ever get laid.


I had a car and a good paying Job.

Most dates included table service at a good restaurant.

At least until we got to know each other better.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 18, 2020)

lokie said:


> I had a car and a good paying Job.


Same. And I’m really fucking awesome


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 18, 2020)

Not many teens had cars when I was in high school. We have graduated licensing. You can get your beginners at 16 and it takes two years to get your G license.


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 18, 2020)

www.alucinoconfeisbuk.com







www.alucinoconfeisbuk.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not many teens had cars when I was in high school. We have graduated licensing. You can get your beginners at 16 and it takes two years to get your G license.


LOL G license! Badass!


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 18, 2020)

Sound On



http://imgur.com/erHqF5V


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 18, 2020)

http://imgur.com/7mRlZep


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 18, 2020)

http://imgur.com/Zl7x0hT


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 18, 2020)

http://imgur.com/yHzTgvC


----------



## raratt (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Jun 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It surprises me that teenage boys ever get laid.


Teenage girls


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Jun 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Teenage girls


I knew it. It's true.

They really do want it and are playing coy and hard to get.


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 19, 2020)

How fast the edibles kick in.



__ https://www.facebook.com/121264985287154/posts/732049554208691


----------



## srh88 (Jun 19, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> How fast the edibles kick in.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/121264985287154/posts/732049554208691


That kid looks like he's already been divorced twice and hates his job lol


----------



## srh88 (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 19, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4599202


Doesn't exist!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 19, 2020)

srh88 said:


> That kid looks like he's already been divorced twice and hates his job lol


He’s a grown man. That’s why lol.


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 19, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> He’s a grown man. That’s why lol.


Whoa lol


----------



## Milovan1 (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 19, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4599705


Not so fun fact, that ice cream truck jingle is based on a shockingly racist early 20th century song.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 19, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4599707


You ever stick your tongue between the two posts on a 9 volt battery?


----------



## lokie (Jun 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not so fun fact, that ice cream truck jingle is based on a shockingly racist early 20th century song.


I will not thank you for deflating an otherwise fun tune.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> You ever stick your tongue between the two posts on a 9 volt batter?


Yes!


----------



## lokie (Jun 19, 2020)

It has become to easy to claim everything/anything is racist.

Your opinion of what is racist may not be what I perceive.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 19, 2020)

lokie said:


> It has become to easy to claim everything/anything is racist.
> 
> Your opinion of what is racist may not be what I perceive.


I first heard that jingle from a truck in 90s California.
The Good Humor trucks that worked my East Coast neighborhood in the early 70s played something else.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 19, 2020)

lokie said:


> It has become to easy to claim everything/anything is racist.
> 
> Your opinion of what is racist may not be what I perceive.


Can't post a youtube link, google Harry C Browne


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Teenage girls


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I first heard that jingle from a truck in 90s California.
> The Good Humor trucks that worked my East Coast neighborhood in the early 70s played something else.


I've heard them playing several different songs, all of which sound like some sort of maniacal hitler youth marching number.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 19, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've heard them playing several different songs, all of which sound like some sort of maniacal hitler youth marching number.


I wonder what it means that the very same tunes made me think “insipid waltzes for preschoolers”.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> You ever stick your tongue between the two posts on a 9 volt battery?


Not after watching my older brothers do it. Nope. Nooo way.


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Bareback (Jun 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I wonder what it means that the very same tunes made me think “insipid waltzes for preschoolers”.


The truck here plays some damn “ funky cold madea “ or some shit , I might buy a push-up if they played “ toxic waltz”


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 19, 2020)

i


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> You ever stick your tongue between the two posts on a 9 volt battery?


Of course

that's how you test if they're good


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## PhatNuggz (Jun 20, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Of course
> 
> that's how you test if they're good


I thought you were referring to the sniffing dog above your post


----------



## lokie (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Jun 20, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Not after watching my older brothers do it. Nope. Nooo way.


I didn't have brothers, or sisters for that matter, so being curious ....


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 20, 2020)

My tongue is an inch too short for car batteries.


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not so fun fact, that ice cream truck jingle is based on a shockingly racist early 20th century song.Not


Hate that tune more now than ever.. Why on earth do they always play it threw such horrible sound equipment!


----------



## FRICKITYFRICKTYFRESH (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 20, 2020)

heritage


----------



## srh88 (Jun 20, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> heritage View attachment 4600820


----------



## Milovan1 (Jun 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4600729


In my teens, a couple buds and I would grow pot plants in between the small bushes in a big shopping center
parking lot and in the hanging planters above the tables inside the Carl's Jr that was part of the shopping center lol.


----------



## raratt (Jun 20, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> In my teens, a couple buds and I would grow pot plants in between the small bushes in a big shopping center
> parking lot and in the planters above the tables inside the Carl's Jr that was part of the shopping center lol.


----------



## Milovan1 (Jun 20, 2020)

*Me bringing home munchies.*


----------



## lokie (Jun 20, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> heritage View attachment 4600820


I could not make it that day. 

That Blond is a lot of fun.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 20, 2020)

lokie said:


> I could not make that day.
> 
> That Blond is a lot of fun.


Youre gonna have to fight off her brother. Thats his woman


----------



## lokie (Jun 20, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Youre gonna have to fight off her brother. Thats his woman


No worries. He has the night shift to watch the Still.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jun 20, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> heritage View attachment 4600820


I don’t want to be racist....BUT


That’s exactly what I thought they would look like.

You think they all live in the same trailer? That would make them close family.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 20, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4600840


Post of the week.


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4601080


It happens......


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 20, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4601077


If only masks killed 19000 people last year...


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## GBAUTO (Jun 20, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> heritage View attachment 4600820


Some of Bama's finest...


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Metasynth (Jun 20, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4601209


Actually, the first weed I bought myself, coincidentally in 1995, was some dank ass Chronic. It wasn't until years later that I even learned schwaggy dirt weed was a thing. We called it "stress", but schwag, dirtweed, bammer...it's all the same. Compressed seeded stemmy weed, usually from south of the border and smuggled into the country. 

Luckily, the first time I bought weed I was 12, and this girl in my class got it from her older brother for me. I gave her 20 bucks, and she brought me a black film canister full of dank. Come to think later in my years, I'm pretty sure she just stole it from her brother, cause back in that time, a gram of dank was about $20, and she easily gave me close to an 2-3 grams...lol

Also, when I finally bought stress for myself the first time, I was a senior in HS and just couldn't get any weed that day, so for 10 bucks I got like a half ounce of stress. It got me high, I wasn't super bummed...But you better believe I bought some chronic later that night when it became available to me.


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 20, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Actually, the first weed I bought myself, coincidentally in 1995, was some dank ass Chronic. It wasn't until years later that I even learned schwaggy dirt weed was a thing. We called it "stress", but schwag, dirtweed, bammer...it's all the same. Compressed seeded stemmy weed, usually from south of the border and smuggled into the country.
> 
> Luckily, the first time I bought weed I was 12, and this girl in my class got it from her older brother for me. I gave her 20 bucks, and she brought me a black film canister full of dank. Come to think later in my years, I'm pretty sure she just stole it from her brother, cause back in that time, a gram of dank was about $20, and she easily gave me close to an 2-3 grams...lol
> 
> Also, when I finally bought stress for myself the first time, I was a senior in HS and just couldn't get any weed that day, so for 10 bucks I got like a half ounce of stress. It got me high, I wasn't super bummed...But you better believe I bought some chronic later that night when it became available to me.


we used to get schwag but also brilliant seeded african stuff and moroccan early 90's uk


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 20, 2020)

Spoiler alert


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 20, 2020)

@jerryb73 @srh88 supposed to be laugh out loud not cry rape out loud


----------



## srh88 (Jun 20, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> @jerryb73 @srh88 supposed to be laugh out loud not cry rape out loud


What?


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 20, 2020)

srh88 said:


> What?


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 20, 2020)

growing weed in yer mams basement doesn't count, or does it?


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 20, 2020)

spliffendz said:


>


Huh?


----------



## FRICKITYFRICKTYFRESH (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Big Green Thumb (Jun 21, 2020)

Okay, I've been following this thread without posting for a long time and have to say I've laughed and downloaded/forwarded a lot.

BUT, please dont just repost every fucking picture you find out on the interwebs hoping *someone* will find it funny. FFS. This thread is the only thread on this entire forum that has caused me to Ignore people. Sorry if I offend anyone, but there is a lot of dumb shit being reposted here that means nothing to everyone.


----------



## lokie (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 21, 2020)

View attachment 4601794


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 21, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4602251


That suggests that your butt hair is a Superfund site


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 21, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> That suggests that your butt hair is a Superfund site


Big money for lawyers in that game. The butt hair, not the Superfund stuff.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 21, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


LOL @ the "Epstein" author.

I wonder if she killed herself?


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 22, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4602586


You gotta test em


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## GBAUTO (Jun 22, 2020)

Now that's a well-hung table...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 22, 2020)

Juneteenth vs July 4th


----------



## srh88 (Jun 22, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Juneteenth vs July 4thView attachment 4602748


Imagine spending all that money on plastic surgery just to look like an anorexic piece of plywood


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 22, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Imagine spending all that money on plastic surgery just to look like an anorexic piece of plywood
> View attachment 4602773


did she shave her eyebrows?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 22, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> did she shave her eyebrows?


No idea. She's definitely weird as hell though


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 22, 2020)

srh88 said:


> No idea. She's definitely weird as hell though


definitely had a nose job done... not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Bareback (Jun 22, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4602859
> View attachment 4602860


Noooooo not gizmo.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 22, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Noooooo not gizmo.


I tried watching that movie and had turn it off. 80's movies don't stand the test of time.


----------



## end_of_the_tunnel (Jun 22, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I tried watching that movie and had turn it off. 80's movies don't stand the test of time.


Bit like tv. Fond memories, best not revisited?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Metasynth (Jun 22, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> ... 80's movies don't stand the test of time.


You shut your dirty lying mouth!!!!


----------



## srh88 (Jun 22, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> You shut your dirty lying mouth!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4603307


Funny farm, money pit.


----------



## Smokesteve (Jun 22, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Funny farm, money pit.


Back to the future as well.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 22, 2020)

Smokesteve said:


> Back to the future as well.


Planes trains and automobiles


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 22, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I tried watching that movie and had turn it off. *80's movies don't stand the test of time.*





srh88 said:


> Planes trains and automobiles


Raiders of the lost ark
The Empire Strikes Back
Return of the Jedi
Fast times at ridgemont high
Ferris bueller's day off
Caddyshack
The Shining
Terminator
A Christmas Story
Friday the 13th
Blade runner
The breakfast club
Die hard
Dune
Coming to America
Trading places
National lampoons vacation
Scarface
Aliens
Platoon
Pale Rider
. . .
Do you feel silly yet?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 22, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Raiders of the lost ark


The Hunt for Red October


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 22, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Raiders of the lost ark
> The Empire Strikes Back
> Return of the Jedi
> Fast times at ridgemont high
> ...


Whoops missed the edit

Better Off Dead


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 22, 2020)

i bet you can't do it....


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 22, 2020)

Caught Cheating GIF by Cheezburger - Find & Share on GIPHY


Discover & share this Animated GIF with everyone you know. GIPHY is how you search, share, discover, and create GIFs.



giphy.com


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 22, 2020)

http://imgur.com/0c5tJ6f


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## kmog33 (Jun 22, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> You shut your dirty lying mouth!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4603307


Life of Brian is pretty sweet still


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 22, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4603468


I don't eat bread that looks like that


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 22, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/100008101326050/posts/2664661473813871


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 23, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/100008101326050/posts/2664661473813871


my fave song  you should see the white man singing it version in a taxi lmfao


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 23, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/100008101326050/posts/2664661473813871


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 23, 2020)

@FresnoFarmer


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 23, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Raiders of the lost ark
> The Empire Strikes Back
> Return of the Jedi
> Fast times at ridgemont high
> ...


Don't forget the horror movies....living dead, evil dead, Halloween, Friday the 13th, nightmare on elm street....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 23, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> You shut your dirty lying mouth!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4603307


You let a perfect chance to say inconceivable slip by. Yea I forgot about this movie... and the breakfast club. For me it's hard to watch really old movies with cheesy special effects.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 23, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Raiders of the lost ark
> The Empire Strikes Back
> Return of the Jedi
> Fast times at ridgemont high
> ...


Nope. I think I've seen six of those movies... I'd watch Ferris Bueller and The Breakfast Club again, pass on the rest.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nope. I think I've seen six of those movies... I'd watch Ferris Bueller and The Breakfast Club again, pass on the rest.


Hook
Tron
Terminator
Stripes
Meatballs...I guess all of 80s bill Murray...ghostbusters


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 23, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> Hook
> Tron
> Terminator
> Stripes
> Meatballs...I guess all of 80s bill Murray...ghostbusters


I was forced to sit through a terminator marathon when I was a kid. I saw Hook too, but I don't think that's an 80's movie.
Spaceballs is a fun 80's movie to watch on a Sunday afternoon. Pretty campy with terrible special effects tho.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 23, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> Hook
> Tron
> Terminator
> Stripes
> Meatballs...I guess all of 80s bill Murray...ghostbusters


Fuck yeah stripes for the win !

Robo cop ....... probably top five worse movies ever made.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nope. I think I've seen six of those movies... I'd watch Ferris Bueller and The Breakfast Club again, pass on the rest.


If you've only seen six of those movies, your opinion is based on ignorance. 

#SAD


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was forced to sit through a terminator marathon when I was a kid. I saw Hook too, but I don't think that's an 80's movie.
> Spaceballs is a fun 80's movie to watch on a Sunday afternoon. Pretty campy with terrible special effects tho.


Come on. The converting spaceship that turns into a maid that vacuum that can suck and blow! Lol. Best lines ever, specially when you are a teenager. Oh and "combing" the planet looking for them. Mel Brooks is pretty much my hero..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 23, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> If you've only seen six of those movies, you're opinion is based on ignorance.
> 
> #SAD


 Okay boomer. Do you wax nostalgic for movies from your parents generation? Of course not.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 23, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Come on. The converting spaceship that turns into a maid that vacuum that can suck and blow! Lol. Best lines ever, specially when you are a teenager. Oh and "combing" the planet looking for them. Mel Brooks is pretty much my hero..


 Made it to the laptop for the edit..


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Okay boomer. Do you wax nostalgic for movies from your parents generation? Of course not.


lol
Your ignorance is showing.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 23, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275464789431513089


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jun 23, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Triumph 650's have these neat looping exhaust pipes where they come out of the head. I was always capable of finding them with insides of my arms when tinkering on the engine.


----------



## GBAUTO (Jun 23, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


I have an old one just like that...

Pain is a good reminder


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 23, 2020)

http://imgur.com/9ljFedK


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jun 23, 2020)

@Aeroknow


----------



## end_of_the_tunnel (Jun 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> You let a perfect chance to say inconceivable slip by. Yea I forgot about this movie... and the breakfast club. For me it's hard to watch really old movies with cheesy special effects.


The Terminator.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 23, 2020)

srh88 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275464789431513089


The audio is awesome!


----------



## srh88 (Jun 23, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> The audio is awesome!


Ma!!!!


----------



## srh88 (Jun 23, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


I had a yamaha banshee that did the same thing. But it was pro circuit pipes lol. I hardly ever wear shorts anymore and that banshee is the reason why


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 23, 2020)

end_of_the_tunnel said:


> The Terminator.


FTW


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 23, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I had a yamaha banshee that did the same thing. But it was pro circuit pipes lol. I hardly ever wear shorts anymore and that banshee is the reason why


Still got the bike? I had a bunch of bikes..........wish I hung on to a few.....my two 250R's for sure. My buddy still has his and no matter how much I ask......he still won't sell it lol those things and 3 wheelers go for some good money.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 23, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Still got the bike? I had a bunch of bikes..........wish I hung on to a few.....my two 250R's for sure. My buddy still has his and no matter how much I ask......he still won't sell it lol those things and 3 wheelers go for some good money.


Nah I was never into quads too much. Dirtbikes. Haven't rode in a long while though. I got the banshee for a killer deal. It was a 2003 and I got a (2004 if I remember right) 400ex for a super good price for em both. Traded both eventually for a truck. Ive had tons of dirt bikes though


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 23, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Nah I was never into quads too much. Dirtbikes. Haven't rode in a long while though. I got the banshee for a killer deal. It was a 2003 and I got a (2004 if I remember right) 400ex for a super good price for em both. Traded both eventually for a truck. Ive had tons of dirt bikes though


Yeah I've had lots of dirtbikes too


----------



## sunni (Jun 23, 2020)

No nudity please


----------



## Bareback (Jun 23, 2020)

sunni said:


> No nudity please


Butt why ???


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 23, 2020)

That was art!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 23, 2020)

I briefly thought it was the table pic I posted yesterday


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I briefly thought it was the table pic I posted yesterday


Or that squirting fountain a few pages back.........


----------



## srh88 (Jun 23, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> FTW


Only hagar song I like other than montrose stuff. Roth>hagar


----------



## end_of_the_tunnel (Jun 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I briefly thought it was the table pic I posted yesterday





DarkWeb said:


> Or that squirting fountain a few pages back.........


No! Its the roasting chicken back one page!. Said in my best Sam Eagle from the Muppets impression/voice.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 23, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Or that squirting fountain a few pages back.........


Or my dick pic thats hidden in the support section


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 23, 2020)

end_of_the_tunnel said:


> No! Its the roasting chicken back one page!. Said in my best Sam Eagle from the Muppets impression/voice.


They where great breasts! Said in my best motorboat voice.......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 23, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Or that squirting fountain a few pages back.........


I went back to page 2120 and didn't see a squirting fountain. 



end_of_the_tunnel said:


> No! Its the roasting chicken back one page!. Said in my best Sam Eagle from the Muppets impression/voice.


----------



## end_of_the_tunnel (Jun 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I went back to page 2120 and didn't see a squirting fountain.


----------



## lokie (Jun 23, 2020)

srh88 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275464789431513089


allowing for miss spellings this is succinct and apropo

*wight*
noun

\ ˈwīt \
*Definition of wight*
(Entry 1 of 2)
*: *a living being *: *CREATUREespecially *: *a human being


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 23, 2020)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4604237
> 
> View attachment 4604236


Those are good!


----------



## raratt (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Jun 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I went back to page 2120 and didn't see a squirting fountain.


I've got a squirting fountain video... But @sunni wouldn't appreciate me posting it. Buy yourself a Dommi 2 by Lovense and you might could make your own video


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 23, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


That is not excellent


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 23, 2020)

srh88 said:


> That is not excellent


He’s an appropriate guy.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 23, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> FTW


I love that movie..


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 24, 2020)

This some shit I would do. He ain’t lying lol.


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 24, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275674708516708353


----------



## madra (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 24, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 4605136


Good movie!


----------



## raratt (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4605282


You just choke it down without chewing for maximum enjoyment


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 25, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4604821


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 25, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/100026730743224/posts/567364300831256


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 25, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=577031093224484


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 25, 2020)

http://imgur.com/xkp3qIF


----------



## ANC (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Metasynth (Jun 25, 2020)

ANC said:


>


Kinda like the one i wear into battle.....


----------



## raratt (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Smokesteve (Jun 25, 2020)

So I'm trouble shooting a key card reader system. I go to the manufacturer website and this is what they have for proper way to test voltage.


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4605753


Poor Mike, he gets no rethpect.


----------



## raratt (Jun 25, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Poor Mike, he gets no rethpect.


He just wants someone to lend an ear...


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jun 25, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=319337018735887


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 25, 2020)

http://imgur.com/rM2MzcH


I'm surprised Karen didn't get electrocuted.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 25, 2020)

http://imgur.com/twrWmiD


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jun 25, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/twrWmiD


the stick version of a monologue


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 25, 2020)

SH420


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jun 25, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276295767532040194


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 26, 2020)

lol, yep that would be me!


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 27, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4607064


It is so great being able to take a nap at 3:00 in the afternoon if I want.


----------



## greg nr (Jun 27, 2020)

NinjaShamen said:


> View attachment 4607070


Murder Dust?


----------



## raratt (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 28, 2020)

Does anyone else smell ass?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 28, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4608037


Kraftwerk often used musical toys as controllers


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 28, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4608363


1970's how fortunate we were. Candied necklace making my chest look like a rainbow because i played outside all day and got water out of the garden hose.


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> 1970's how fortunate we were. Candied necklace making my chest look like a rainbow because i played outside all day and got water out of the garden hose.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 28, 2020)

Lol!


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 28, 2020)

Obvious fake photo. Bow down to it anyway Globetards.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 28, 2020)

What is obvious?


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 28, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What is obvious?


That the world is round....from that photo ...obviously


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 29, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What is obvious?


Says the "Global" moderator. Is supporting a theory that defies the most basic laws of physics a prerequisite for being a Global moderator? Water is used as a tool in every facet of construction to make everything level. However Globetards believe it curves into a perfectly round sphere. *snickers*  Way to think critical and question the lying MSM.


----------



## ANC (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 29, 2020)

BLURPLE


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 29, 2020)

where has this been all my life


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 29, 2020)

http://imgur.com/UYhKV8d


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 29, 2020)

http://imgur.com/qytoAQs


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Jun 29, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/qytoAQs


That old white guy is either spectacularly uncoordinated or drunk. Also a dick.


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## neosapien (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Jun 29, 2020)

NinjaShamen said:


> View attachment 4609638


Buttered titties can never look the same.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 29, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/100014403017601/posts/862428260913933


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


>


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 30, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=578575303092431


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## end_of_the_tunnel (Jun 30, 2020)

Character development. Love it.


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jun 30, 2020)

I giggled...


----------



## Milovan1 (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Wattzzup (Jun 30, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> However Globetards believe it curves into a perfectly round sphere. *snickers*


Have you ever seen a droplet of water? Goddamn you’re an idiot buddy. Sometimes the answer is right in front of you but I’m not sure you would see it anyway.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jun 30, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4609388


More proof all races are racist.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## end_of_the_tunnel (Jun 30, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4610081


 Never seen a cast like that. Imagine being stuck in that position for weeks and weeks.


----------



## ANC (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Jun 30, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4610081


I would eat that!


----------



## raratt (Jun 30, 2020)

lokie said:


> I would eat that!


Karl Malden?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 30, 2020)

http://imgur.com/qek7Gc2


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jun 30, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/qek7Gc2


Don't want to see her potty training a kid.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 30, 2020)

Be careful out there ladies


----------



## Bareback (Jun 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Be careful out there ladies
> 
> View attachment 4610493


Cold water.....the struggle is real.

Expansion and contraction it’s a heat thang.

Ok I’m out stupid shit to say......


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 30, 2020)

http://imgur.com/UynXnCH


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 30, 2020)

http://imgur.com/NN9pzDj


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 30, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/NN9pzDj


Flaming shot to the crotch!


----------



## GBAUTO (Jun 30, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4609892


Mario Jeremy???


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 30, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/NN9pzDj


That's one hot Cooter


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jun 30, 2020)

\


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 30, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4610081





end_of_the_tunnel said:


> Never seen a cast like that. Imagine being stuck in that position for weeks and weeks.


Spica cast


----------



## ANC (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Jul 1, 2020)

What does this vanity cost?
















































I don't have the time or patience for this.

It looks cool, It is just not my style.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 1, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=266191731335890


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Jul 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4611004View attachment 4611005
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=266191731335890




What will your close friends reaction be when you show up to the party with a Doo like these?

Which would get more laughs, which would get more advances?

edit:

What if the rear view of the penis is actualy the vagina part. A two for one.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4611004View attachment 4611005
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=266191731335890


I love that the last one is handicap accessible.....priceless


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 1, 2020)

http://imgur.com/aJSt2BM


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 1, 2020)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4611018
> 
> What will your close friends reaction be when you show up to the party with a Doo like these?
> 
> ...


I think the penis hand sanitizer would be a smash hit... I want one for home use. Not so much the hairdo. The last pic kinda looks like Dua Lipa with a giraffe neck.


----------



## lokie (Jul 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think the penis hand sanitizer would be a smash hit... I want one for home use. Not so much the hairdo. The last pic kinda looks like Dua Lipa with a giraffe neck.




looks like a Sears and Roebuck Mannequin to me.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 1, 2020)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4611053
> 
> looks like a Sears and Roebuck Mannequin to me.


Our sears didn't have fancy mannequins with heads. Wish I knew they were selling them when they closed sears so I could use the hov lanes.


----------



## lokie (Jul 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Our sears didn't have fancy mannequins with heads. Wish I knew they were selling them when they closed sears so I could use the hov lanes.
> 
> View attachment 4611074


When these were released my attention to style was captured.


----------



## greg nr (Jul 1, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


It has more money and WAY more sex.....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 1, 2020)

lokie said:


> When these were released my attention to style was captured.


Are those pasties?


----------



## raratt (Jul 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are those pasties?


Pokies.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> Pokies.


must be cold there.


----------



## ANC (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## FRICKITYFRICKTYFRESH (Jul 1, 2020)

Fyi, im not racist at all. I love all my black homies!!!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 1, 2020)

Fyi, im not anti little people at all. I love all my little homies!!!! 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=622230585312254


----------



## FRICKITYFRICKTYFRESH (Jul 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Fyi, im not anti little people at all. I love all my little homies!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## FRICKITYFRICKTYFRESH (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Jul 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


>


This makes me ask, @tyler.durden you ever have other buskers crowd your working space?


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Our sears didn't have fancy mannequins with heads. Wish I knew they were selling them when they closed sears so I could use the hov lanes.
> 
> View attachment 4611074


I don't think I like the one on the left's attitude


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 1, 2020)

lokie said:


> This makes me ask, @tyler.durden you ever have other buskers crowd your working space?


Thanks for asking. Yes. It's usually the 'bucket boyz', or other rank amateur percussionists, who are rude and don't respect the first come first serve Golden Rule of Busking. They set up right next to you to overpower your sound and chase you off. They make such little money with their hack shit that I've never seen one of them able to afford a performance permit ($50 per year here.) Truly rude. Usually, there is little one can do when 5-10 young, muscled urban youths show up with their buckets to overwhelm you, physically and musically. The cool thing is that for my fav spots (downtown, the zoo, and a few transit spots), the cops love me and my music, and chase these losers away from me, so the BBs don't even bother showing up anymore. A couple of times when I was lucky enough to get the spot in front of the Art Institute, a cop actually gave me his cell # to text him when they show up to try their shit. They would try several times a day, and I would just take a break and text, and a cop would show up and chase them away. Busking is so competitive in Chicago that when I tried to infiltrate a tightly-run illegal busking ring at the airport, they threatened my life if I came back on a few occasions. I make so much money while busking that I can often buy someone's spot from them (they often make about $30 for a 3-4 hour period, where I'll make anywhere from $250-$400). The look on their face for me handing them $30 to leave is priceless. It's hard out here on these streets


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 1, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I don't think I like the one on the left's attitude


Nice tits though! LOL I remember being a little boy and thinking "Damn those are nice!"


----------



## raratt (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 1, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Nice tits though! LOL I remember being a little boy and thinking "Damn those are nice!"


I remember being a thirty year old and thinking damn those are nice.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I remember being a thirty year old and thinking damn those are nice.


You've been 30 for like 2 months! This just happen?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 1, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> You've been 30 for like 2 months! This just happen?


lol five months.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 1, 2020)

If I knew at 30 what I know now at 62, I wouldn't be much different


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol five months.


The saying was "don't trust anybody over 30." Now that I'm 70, I don't trust anybody under 30.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 1, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> The saying was "don't trust anybody over 30." Now that I'm 70, I don't trust anybody under 30.


I refer to anyone under 40 as "kid"


----------



## ANC (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## end_of_the_tunnel (Jul 2, 2020)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4611932


Big buck impala!


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 2, 2020)

KING AND QUEEN


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 2, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=917217592112465


----------



## ANC (Jul 2, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> KING AND QUEENView attachment 4612003


they can now share vaseline with no social distancing required...


----------



## ANC (Jul 2, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> If I knew at 30 what I know now at 62, I wouldn't be much different


if you figure out how to change other than after catharsis, let me know, cause I can't seem to change even when I want to.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## CloudHidden (Jul 2, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4611399


Crazy Karen must be from Ville Platte.


----------



## raratt (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2020)

end_of_the_tunnel said:


> Big buck impala!


----------



## raratt (Jul 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


>


Needs an angel hair dash cover, some dinkle balls, chain steering wheel, and fuzzy dice. Lowriders have a small steering wheel so you can drive with both hands with cuffs on.


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> Needs an angel hair dash cover, some dinkle balls, chain steering wheel, and fuzzy dice. Lowriders have a small steering wheel so you can drive with both hands with cuffs on.


Curb feelers.....


----------



## raratt (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## end_of_the_tunnel (Jul 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4612096View attachment 4612097View attachment 4612098
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=917217592112465


 Dude Dad video was so funny.


----------



## end_of_the_tunnel (Jul 2, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4612372
> 
> View attachment 4612373


Interesting fetish.


----------



## FRICKITYFRICKTYFRESH (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 2, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 4612572


Pixilated.........poor guys only seen 'em online....


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 2, 2020)

KvarforthsDuRag said:


> View attachment 4612727View attachment 4612724
> View attachment 4612747


reading the first one hurts my brain


----------



## FRICKITYFRICKTYFRESH (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 2, 2020)

**


----------



## end_of_the_tunnel (Jul 2, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> *View attachment 4612890*


I can see it in your eyes.


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## TintEastwood (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## TintEastwood (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 3, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4613309


I hope that's a permanent marker.


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 3, 2020)

http://imgur.com/sbHZl41


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 3, 2020)

Chuck Norris' tears cure coronavirus




unfortunately he's never cried


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jul 3, 2020)

The squirrel keeping his nuts cool.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2648830182102793


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jul 4, 2020)

@Gary Goodson


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> @Gary Goodson
> View attachment 4614215


@Gary Goodson


----------



## ANC (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jul 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> @Gary Goodson


Look above the pic...


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> Look above the pic...


What, at the site boilerplate?


----------



## raratt (Jul 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> What, at the site boilerplate?


I tagged Gary on it already, I thought anyway.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> I tagged Gary on it already, I thought anyway.


Oops


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 4, 2020)

I hope he's not stuck eating sub par bbq at some in-laws place.


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Joedank (Jul 4, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Thanks for asking. Yes. It's usually the 'bucket boyz', or other rank amateur percussionists, who are rude and don't respect the first come first serve Golden Rule of Busking. They set up right next to you to overpower your sound and chase you off. They make such little money with their hack shit that I've never seen one of them able to afford a performance permit ($50 per year here.) Truly rude. Usually, there is little one can do when 5-10 young, muscled urban youths show up with their buckets to overwhelm you, physically and musically. The cool thing is that for my fav spots (downtown, the zoo, and a few transit spots), the cops love me and my music, and chase these losers away from me, so the BBs don't even bother showing up anymore. A couple of times when I was lucky enough to get the spot in front of the Art Institute, a cop actually gave me his cell # to text him when they show up to try their shit. They would try several times a day, and I would just take a break and text, and a cop would show up and chase them away. Busking is so competitive in Chicago that when I tried to infiltrate a tightly-run illegal busking ring at the airport, they threatened my life if I came back on a few occasions. I make so much money while busking that I can often buy someone's spot from them (they often make about $30 for a 3-4 hour period, where I'll make anywhere from $250-$400). The look on their face for me handing them $30 to leave is priceless. It's hard out here on these streets


Those dudes at work the art institute corners with the street wise newspapers Are super pushy but I am glad they are trying ! I can only imagine What the bucket boys are like


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Jul 4, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> I hope he's not stuck eating sub par bbq at some in-laws place.
> View attachment 4614352


I’d hit. (In my best billy Clinton voice)....


----------



## lokie (Jul 4, 2020)

some can











some don't have what it takes












Don't worry, I got you.


----------



## lokie (Jul 4, 2020)

That's gonna leave a mark.


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 5, 2020)

Face of an ant under a microscope...


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 5, 2020)

Rick and Morty joints....


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 5, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4614903


Had a pair of them. Then it was the insta pumps! With CO2


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4615068


He probably got the "praying mantis" unhappy ending.


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 5, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=286535589423224


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 5, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> He probably got the "praying mantis" unhappy ending.


Never ever ask a mantis babe if she gives head


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 5, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Never ever ask a mantis babe if she gives head


*takes


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 5, 2020)

@curious old fart


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 5, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Had a pair of them. Then it was the insta pumps! With CO2


I had a pair of huaraches by adidas


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 5, 2020)

http://imgur.com/9ys19U8


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2020)

I will be known as "Frickin Friendly Poutine" from now on...eh.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> I will be known as "Frickin Friendly Poutine" from now on...eh.
> View attachment 4616059


The So Sorry Canadian Bacon salutes you


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> I will be known as "Frickin Friendly Poutine" from now on...eh.
> View attachment 4616059


Pleasant and polite Loonie, eh...


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 6, 2020)

http://imgur.com/aF1fvsm


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 6, 2020)

If only we could smoke it...


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 6, 2020)

That's a pass for me.
How about you @tyler.durden ?
@Gary Goodson ?


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 6, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4616586
> That's a pass for me.
> How about you @tyler.durden ?
> @Gary Goodson ?


Pass


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 6, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4616586
> That's a pass for me.
> How about you @tyler.durden ?
> @Gary Goodson ?



I really don't think it is up to us... it's up to HER! Grrrrrrr! HULK SMASH!!!


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 6, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4616586
> That's a pass for me.
> How about you @tyler.durden ?
> @Gary Goodson ?


That can't be real, or at least i hope it isn't


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 7, 2020)

ANC said:


>


The guillotine is definitely old school. 
I haven't heard of any "glitches" causing unnecessary suffering, which can't be said for modern methods.


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 7, 2020)

What a time to be alive


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 7, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4617017


*AWNED!*


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 7, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4616477


Love a good "spot" Did that on our camp stove when we traveled NZ for a couple of months years ago


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jul 7, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4617034


Do you just send in your weight? Or how does it work?


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 7, 2020)

ANC said:


> Do you just send in your weight? Or how does it work?


I don't click 'clickbait' so I will never know sorry


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 7, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4617315


Why does every single Aston look like a Ford Mondeo/Fusion??


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 7, 2020)

Reminds me of Jenifer Aniston.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 7, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Why does every single Aston look like a Ford Mondeo/Fusion??


It's the other way around.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 7, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4617315


No red soles.......maybe affordable.....


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 7, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4617313


This actually happened to a friend of a friend. My buddy told me that his friend told him that one late night he was
up naked bending over in front of the fridge grabbing a item out and didn't see his cat walk up behind him, the cat seen his balls hanging and well you know the rest lol.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 7, 2020)

http://imgur.com/fGnQcjl


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 7, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> It's the other way around.


That is probably so.
Even so, Astons seem to me to all be variations on a definite styling theme. Maybe not my cuppa tea.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 7, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> That is probably so.
> Even so, Astons seem to me to all be variations on a definite styling theme. Maybe not my cuppa tea.


I like the DBR9.........lipstick and all!


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 7, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> This actually happened to a friend of a friend. My buddy told me that his friend told him that one late night he was
> up naked bending over in front of the fridge grabbing a item out and didn't see his cat walk up behind him, the cat seen his balls hanging and well you know the rest lol.


I read of a man who wound up in the hospital with 2 broken arms, a broken leg and lacerations to his penis. He was drying off after a shower and was was attacked by his cat which went after the swinging penis and he fell back into the bathtub.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 7, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> No red soles.......maybe affordable.....


you can get knockoff louboutins for $100 from China. 









Christian Louboutin Women's Decollete 554 100mm Pumps Black Outlet


Cheap Christian Louboutin Women's Decollete 554 100mm Pumps Black Outlet Christian Louboutin Outlet Sale




www.clshoesforsale.com




.


----------



## raratt (Jul 7, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=706998183451369


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 7, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> you can get knockoff louboutins for $100 from China.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL don't tell my wife!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 7, 2020)

I’m kinda curious what they look like. I bet they’re pleasers with spray painted soles


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=706998183451369


would you try that? The first time I saw a hummingbird I thought it was a giant bug.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 7, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4617442


Now how do you make the rims look bigger?


----------



## raratt (Jul 7, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> would you try that? The first time I saw a hummingbird I thought it was a giant bug.


I've held my finger up next to their feeder and had one land on it to eat before, that was cool. We also had a nest in our yard one year, talk about little babies. I'd do that no problem.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 7, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Now how do you make the rims look bigger?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> I've held my finger up next to their feeder and had one land on it to eat before, that was cool. We also had a nest in our yard one year, talk about little babies. I'd do that no problem.


that would be cool I just wish they didn’t sound like giant bees


----------



## raratt (Jul 7, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> that would be cool I just wish they didn’t sound like giant bees


The Rufous ones kind of squeak/whistle when they fly.


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 7, 2020)

country roads take me home,....


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Jul 8, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 4617911


Except when you died, or became a paraplegic, or required physical therapy for years. Luck has a fickle finger. Sometimes, when bad things happen, it's because you were being stupid and reckless. But as a famous basketball coach once said "the problem with that play is it sometimes works". You would have been off statistically to wear ppe and buy lottery tickets.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 8, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 4617911


Long live the folks that suffered multiple concussions and may you not wake up with tremors or speech impairments.


----------



## PhatNuggz (Jul 8, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4617315


still the best.


----------



## ANC (Jul 8, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 4617911


We played cowboys and crooks with airguns, and have the scars to prove it


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 8, 2020)

why everyone destroying the old fart? did i miss something?


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 8, 2020)

one day we'll be old farts pissing in the wind


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jul 8, 2020)

Ever seen that gif of the guy shitting on snow... Like it explodes out his butthole. 


Lol, Grammarly will mark mistyped cusswords like butthole, but not offer a correction.


----------



## DaFreak (Jul 8, 2020)

ANC said:


> We played cowboys and crooks with airguns, and have the scars to prove it


Brother shot me with 20 pumps, went right through jeans and lodged into my thigh. He has the scar to prove it.


----------



## DaFreak (Jul 8, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> one day we'll be old farts pissing in the wind


One day?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 8, 2020)

ANC said:


> We played cowboys and crooks with airguns, and have the scars to prove it


airgun no. Slingshot yeah!


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 8, 2020)

DaFreak said:


> One day?


I bring back Uncle Buck


----------



## DaFreak (Jul 8, 2020)

Bring back a racist redneck character in 2020? Par for the course


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Big Green Thumb (Jul 8, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Long live the folks that suffered multiple concussions and may you not wake up with tremors or speech impairments.


I fractured my skull. Twice.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 8, 2020)

Big Green Thumb said:


> I fractured my skull. Twice.


Sucks. You doing okay?


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Big Green Thumb (Jul 8, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Sucks. You doing okay?


Thanks for asking. I can't complain... I have most of a college education, work hard and have a pretty decent job. My memory isn't the best, but... wait, what were we talking about again? Lol

Both skull fractures were from riding bicycles, or more accurate CRASHING bikes. No helmet, no pads, no gloves. It's a good thing it happened when I was young and the body healed well.


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## end_of_the_tunnel (Jul 9, 2020)

Wonder if it was a squatter grow? So close and yet so far. Near Strangeways prison.


spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4618791


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 9, 2020)

end_of_the_tunnel said:


> Wonder if it was a squatter grow? So close and yet so far. Near Strangeways prison.


too close to home anyway :O


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## end_of_the_tunnel (Jul 9, 2020)

A dying cfl bulb saved me from a potentially painful experience once. It was glowing very faintly. The fact that it was giving off an unusual amout of UV became obvious, as I spotted a glowing scorpion approaching. I paused my activities, on the "throne", to remove a flip-flop and smack the little bugger to death.


VILEPLUME said:


>


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Jul 9, 2020)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4619224
> 
> View attachment 4619225
> 
> ...


WE had a guy killed on the loading dock like that. The trailer was moving away from the dock, the forklift fell 4 feet, pitched him into the back of the truck. Head was busted wide open, dead on the spot.


----------



## Joedank (Jul 9, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4618791


Not funny bra...


----------



## end_of_the_tunnel (Jul 9, 2020)

Joedank said:


> Not funny bra...


No, its not. These guys that utilise (flower squat) vacant commercial properties break every electrical and wiring code. Someone tramps in mites, do you think they are going to mess around with beneficials. All they care about is money. Its preferable that the forces concerned, concentrate on that type of operation. Rather than going for the home med producer.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 9, 2020)

http://imgur.com/7CRPnVn


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 10, 2020)

I'm a Scorpio so this looks about right.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 10, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm a Scorpio so this looks about right.


I am as well but I've learned that the Chinese proverb: "Hatred corrodes the vessel in which it is stored" and Anne Lamott's quote: "Not forgiving is like drinking rat poison and then waiting for the rat to die" are applicable to my personality.

I found the hard way that that forgiveness and distance from the source of my angst (in that order) is easiest on my mental well being.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 10, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4619982
> I'm a Scorpio so this looks about right.


I’m not even on the list. Sounds about right


----------



## raratt (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 10, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I’m not even on the list. Sounds about right


So when something Pisces you off ... ?


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 10, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4620249


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## DaFreak (Jul 10, 2020)

Had to go read it, 70 year old Indian rapes little 4 year old girl so sued Oklahoma saying only federal authorities could charge him. All for them getting a promised made to them decided in their favor, but Tie that Indian by his balls for a few days and let the coyotes play with him.


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Jul 10, 2020)

DaFreak said:


> Had to go read it, 70 year old Indian rapes little 4 year old girl so sued Oklahoma saying only federal authorities could charge him. All for them getting a promised made to them decided in their favor, but Tie that Indian by his balls for a few days and let the coyotes play with him.


Tragic as it is and you bring it to the funny pages?



Start a new thread or post it someplace that is more apropreate please.


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 10, 2020)

lokie said:


> Tragic as it is and you bring it to the funny pages?
> 
> View attachment 4620535
> 
> Start a new thread or post it someplace that is more apropreate please.


I didn't actually read it, was just a screenshot, deleted now anyway


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## end_of_the_tunnel (Jul 11, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4620437


Bonus protein.


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 11, 2020)

http://imgur.com/a/YwamFfU

Turn on sound


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 11, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4621146


Whut, you, I tell


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 11, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4621146


My beer hold; this now watch


----------



## raratt (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4621181


I just got wood....


----------



## Bareback (Jul 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I just got wood....


Me too..... but I’ve been watching xhamster. Just go to “ Mr. Sunshine’s play list “ ...... you’re welcome.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 11, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Me too..... but I’ve been watching xhamster. Just go to “ Mr. Sunshine’s play list “ ...... you’re welcome.


2 cord pervert!































I'll check it out


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 12, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Me too..... but I’ve been watching xhamster. Just go to “ Mr. Sunshine’s play list “ ...... you’re welcome.


Dang it, with a name like Bareback I was hoping for more dick and less gash.


----------



## greg nr (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 12, 2020)

Crab Shack


----------



## needsomebeans (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 12, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4622058


Damn seagulls 






SH420


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 12, 2020)

fck it i'm in


----------



## ANC (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 12, 2020)

No.


----------



## raratt (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4622553


You might want to rad this








Coronavirus: Why everyone was wrong


The immune response to the virus is stronger than everyone thought




medium.com


----------



## raratt (Jul 12, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> You might want to rad this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't change my view at all.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 12, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> You might want to rad this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I find it interesting that the article was published just as the current new-case runup began. That runup would not have happened if the article’s thesis that the virus would be stopped by summer were real. So I reject the associated message that “it isn’t as bad as they’ve been saying”; so far it’s worse. Each of us must be vigilant about our use of ppe and avoidance of risking infection (in both directions).
Otherwise we will swamp our healthcare capacity at the national level, which would have disastrous and decades-long consequences.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 12, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> You might want to rad this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still doesn't change my view, and I am in one of the hardest states hit now....


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


>


Pint?


----------



## PhatNuggz (Jul 13, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4622553


the problem with this is: medical students are ONLY taught what BIG PHARMA wants them to know (BP underwrites all medical books), and if they don't learn it, they fail. Scientific and medical grants work in a similar fashion: if the work doesn't fit the narrative of the sponsors, funding is withdrawn


----------



## greg nr (Jul 13, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Pint?


(sqrt(x))2=x

(sqrt(beer))2=beer


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 13, 2020)

greg nr said:


> (sqrt(x))2=x
> 
> (sqrt(beer))2=beer


But (-sqrt(beer))2 = beer

It appears beer is a degenerate solution.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> But (-sqrt(beer))2 = beer
> 
> It appears beer is a degenerate solution.


Canna, you made my morning better.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2936392159744289


----------



## raratt (Jul 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> degenerate solution.


I'll drink to that.


----------



## SeaShell (Jul 13, 2020)

I see Democrats...


----------



## raratt (Jul 13, 2020)

SeaShell said:


> I see Democrats...
> View attachment 4623152


----------



## raratt (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 13, 2020)

http://imgur.com/Eur2yUb


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 13, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/Eur2yUb


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Jul 13, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/Eur2yUb


How not to catch a swarm of bees......

He's just luck they were docile. Do that to the wrong tribe and you might wish you were scalped......


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Joedank (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 13, 2020)

B


SeaShell said:


> I see Democrats...
> View attachment 4623152


They did confirm UFO's this year. The U.S. confirmed this year and Canada (ex-minister of defence?) suggested it a few years ago.

Strangely enough, no one seemed to really notice because they don't want to notice.

Personally, I appreciate the idea we aren't the only intelligent life in the universe.

Canada Sauce

US Sauce


----------



## lokie (Jul 13, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> B
> 
> They did confirm UFO's this year. The U.S. confirmed this year and Canada (ex-minister of defence?) suggested it a few years ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 13, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> B
> 
> They did confirm UFO's this year. The U.S. confirmed this year and Canada (ex-minister of defence?) suggested it a few years ago.
> 
> ...


I feel ...
used. Betrayed.

I totally hit the Canada Sauce link expecting a recipe. This mysterious ambrosia ... I must possess its secret


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 13, 2020)

lokie said:


>


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 13, 2020)

Because it should never be forgotten.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Bareback (Jul 14, 2020)

Does this seem like a oxymoron to anyone
or have I been in tnt for to long.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 14, 2020)

Bareback said:


> View attachment 4624139


Looks straight off the set of a Borne movie.


----------



## raratt (Jul 14, 2020)

Age test...lol.


----------



## ANC (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Jul 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4624239
> 
> Age test...lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 14, 2020)

PhatNuggz said:


> the problem with this is: medical students are ONLY taught what BIG PHARMA wants them to know (BP underwrites all medical books), and if they don't learn it, they fail. Scientific and medical grants work in a similar fashion: if the work doesn't fit the narrative of the sponsors, funding is withdrawn


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 15, 2020)

The medicine for your ills


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283278822368899073


----------



## Bareback (Jul 15, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Looks straight off the set of a Borne movie.


It’s one of the meat labs at work. I’m remodeling a freezer room and a kitchen there. It’s pretty cool seeing all the stuff they use to process whole animals. And then cook it and then throw it away..... hmmmm ......come to think of it now it seems like should a waste. 




Can you look at my account or settings .....early I touched that snow flake gear shaped symbol up there ^^^^ and now I can’t post dick pics anymore.... can you fix it for me , I did the same thing a few months ago but didn’t know what happened however this time I think it was that button that did it ......


----------



## kickapooh (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 15, 2020)

Bareback said:


> It’s one of the meat labs at work. I’m remodeling a freezer room and a kitchen there. It’s pretty cool seeing all the stuff they use to process whole animals. And then cook it and then throw it away..... hmmmm ......come to think of it now it seems like should a waste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can’t touch snow flakes and post dick pics. It’s either or, not both.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 15, 2020)

Wow. It's surreal that this is at least half of our country. It would be more amusing if it was another country... but it is still pretty funny


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2020)

Bareback said:


> It’s one of the meat labs at work. I’m remodeling a freezer room and a kitchen there. It’s pretty cool seeing all the stuff they use to process whole animals. And then cook it and then throw it away..... hmmmm ......come to think of it now it seems like should a waste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where's the snowflake gear?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Wow. It's surreal that this is at least half of our country. It would be more amusing if it was another country... but it is still pretty funny


I have to get that software that allows you to trick youtube into thinking you're in the US.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have to get that software that allows you to trick youtube into thinking you're in the US.
> 
> View attachment 4625240


$5 per month for solid VPNs now, I think it's a good idea as a general practice. Plus pirating shit just rocks


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 15, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4616586
> That's a pass for me.
> How about you @tyler.durden ?
> @Gary Goodson ?


Hard pass lol


----------



## lokie (Jul 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Where's the snowflake gear?




This is the only one I'm thinking of.


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Jul 15, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4625246
> 
> View attachment 4625247


I have received faxes stating "THIS DOCUMENT IS INVALID AT THE TIME OF PRINTING."

WTF? The info was no good even before the ink dried.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> $5 per month for solid VPNs now, I think it's a good idea as a general practice. Plus pirating shit just rocks


do you have a link for a good one. I was looking at expressvpn for $6.67 per month but you have to pre pay for 12 months. 



lokie said:


> View attachment 4625245
> 
> This is the only one I'm thinking of.


oh okay you have to press that before you can use any of the features on mobile. Not sure why that is.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 15, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Wow. It's surreal that this is at least half of our country. It would be more amusing if it was another country... but it is still pretty funny


Bro that’s the funniest shit I seen in a while. Lmao!!!


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> do you have a link for a good one. I was looking at expressvpn for $6.67 per month but you have to pre pay for 12 months.
> 
> 
> 
> oh okay you have to press that before you can use any of the features on mobile. Not sure why that is.


I love airvpn.org. They are based off shore and keep no logs at all, important features in a vpn...


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 15, 2020)

kickapooh said:


> View attachment 4625239


Joined 2010 June 01
First post 2020 March 31
78 posts since, some in (we do not speak its name)


----------



## kickapooh (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Joedank (Jul 15, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Joined 2010 June 01
> First post 2020 March 31
> 78 posts since, some in (we do not speak its name)
> 
> View attachment 4625276


Busted that’s my jerk sock I rarely wash it


----------



## Bareback (Jul 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Where's the snowflake gear?


When I hit reply...... at the top of the window..... along with the emojis, colors, piece of chain, fonts and drop of oil.... also theirs a zipo lighter sinking in the mud ..... wtf do we need with that.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 15, 2020)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4625245
> 
> This is the only one I'm thinking of.


Yeah that’s it . On my screen it’s green and I can’t select any other icons or make it reverse or whatever...... y’all may be laughing at me right now but I ain’t never claimed to know what any of that shit is or does . However if someone can help me out I would appreciate it.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 15, 2020)

Bareback said:


> a zipo lighter sinking in the mud


Lmao


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 15, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Yeah that’s it . On my screen it’s green and I can’t select any other icons or make it reverse or whatever...... y’all may be laughing at me right now but I ain’t never claimed to know what any of that shit is or does . However if someone can help me out I would appreciate it.


I’m with ya bro. I’ll wait... I only ever use the moji button.lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 15, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Yeah that’s it . On my screen it’s green and I can’t select any other icons or make it reverse or whatever...... y’all may be laughing at me right now but I ain’t never claimed to know what any of that shit is or does . However if someone can help me out I would appreciate it.


Shoot Sunni a PM, if anybody knows how to fix it she will.


----------



## lokie (Jul 15, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Yeah that’s it . On my screen it’s green and I can’t select any other icons or make it reverse or whatever...... y’all may be laughing at me right now but I ain’t never claimed to know what any of that shit is or does . However if someone can help me out I would appreciate it.


On Android when I use my phone to post, the post edit tools do not work properly.

Its hard to be creative with few tools to work with.


----------



## lokie (Jul 15, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Joined 2010 June 01
> First post 2020 March 31
> 78 posts since, some in (we do not speak its name)
> 
> View attachment 4625276


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Yeah that’s it . On my screen it’s green and I can’t select any other icons or make it reverse or whatever...... y’all may be laughing at me right now but I ain’t never claimed to know what any of that shit is or does . However if someone can help me out I would appreciate it.


I have the same issue. If you touch the snowflake do all the options light up for you?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 15, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/Eur2yUb


Was hoping he would fall in...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I love airvpn.org. They are based off shore and keep no logs at all, important features in a vpn...





tyler.durden said:


> I love airvpn.org. They are based off shore and keep no logs at all, important features in a vpn...


Thanks for that. This one is 49€ for twelve months which works out to $6.25 CAD monthly or 7€ ($10.79 CAD per month) Is there one for $5 US per month that doesn't require a commitment?


----------



## srh88 (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Bareback (Jul 15, 2020)

Ok .....everyone stop laughing it’s fixed. Dick pics coming soon......on second thought that’s just going to make y’all laugh some more.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Thanks for that. This one is 49€ for twelve months which works out to $6.25 CAD monthly or 7€ ($10.79 CAD per month) Is there one for $5 US per month that doesn't require a commitment?


Not sure. But if you send me a couple of pics of you and your girl making out, I'll happily put together a comprehensive vpn pricing chart for you


----------



## raratt (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Not sure. But if you send me a couple of pics of you and your girl making out, I'll happily put together a comprehensive vpn pricing chart for you


Google doesn't ask me for pictures. I got Hide My Ass for $3.19 a month for 12 months with coupon code 624293


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 15, 2020)

I smell a homer


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Google doesn't ask me for pictures. I got *Hide My Ass* for $3.19 a month for 12 months with coupon code 624293


That's a shame, one of your best features...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> That's a shame, one of your best features...


lol I haven’t posted any pics of my ass... it could br gigantic


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I haven’t posted any pics of my ass... it could br gigantic


If it's a lady butt, I'm picturing a nice soft tushy. If it's a man butt, I figure it would be muscular with a light dusting of fur.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> If it's a lady butt, I'm picturing a nice soft tushy. If it's a man butt, I figure it would be muscular with a light dusting of fur.


jiggly man butt, fur braided with wooden beads. I sound like a horse when I walk


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 15, 2020)

I


Laughing Grass said:


> jiggly man butt, fur braided with wooden beads. I sound like a horse when I walk


 Like 'em beaded. I can play a tune while I nom it.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I haven’t posted any pics of my ass... it could br gigantic






I beg to differ. Yummy...


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 15, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> View attachment 4625500
> 
> 
> I beg to differ. Yummy...


 I like the sunset and the ocean.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 15, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> I like the sunset and the ocean.


They just compliment the beautiful lady.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 15, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> They just compliment the beautiful lady.


Oh yea! There's a lady too.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 16, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> View attachment 4625500
> 
> 
> I beg to differ. Yummy...


lol I had that pic in mind when I said that. You can't really see much


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 16, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Yeah that’s it . On my screen it’s green and I can’t select any other icons or make it reverse or whatever...... y’all may be laughing at me right now but I ain’t never claimed to know what any of that shit is or does . However if someone can help me out I would appreciate it.


https://www.rollitup.org/f/newbie-central.40/


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 16, 2020)

__


----------



## raratt (Jul 16, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=284986859411071


----------



## raratt (Jul 16, 2020)

Bottle openers.




















Penis.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> Bottle openers.
> View attachment 4625993
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect for hard cider


----------



## raratt (Jul 16, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Perfect for hard cider


They're solid wood.


----------



## raratt (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4626020


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 16, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I had that pic in mind when I said that. You can't really see much



Enough to get the job done...


----------



## Bareback (Jul 16, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/f/newbie-central.40/


Dude...... not cool.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 16, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Perfect for hard cider


Dickens cider?


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 16, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I haven’t posted any pics of my ass... it could br gigantic


I have a friend who had gained some weight and when I said something about it she replied that the saddle must be large enough to accompany the rider comfortably


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> Bottle openers.
> View attachment 4625993
> 
> 
> ...


I need one in every colour and size....and a pack of rubbers....and some lube.....for a friend.....or science.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## tkufoS (Jul 16, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 4626416


Without a mask even !


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 16, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> Without a mask even !


They shoot you if you don't have a mask


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4623153


The other day here I saw the word "globetard" .
Just wow.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> B
> 
> They did confirm UFO's this year. The U.S. confirmed this year and Canada (ex-minister of defence?) suggested it a few years ago.
> 
> ...


Yeah all UK bookies have stopped taking bets on it too. Used to get 10'000 - 1 like 5 years ago. Not they wont take bets at all.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 18, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284474616375844865


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jul 18, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284474616375844865


When I was a kid we would go to a golf course and find the balls in the bushes and wait for golfers to walk by and sell them to the golfers. It was a slow day so we decided to mess with the golfers on a blind hole. We waited until the balls were on the green then put a couple in the hole, and the rest within a couple feet, then hid in the bushes. We couldn't hold the laughter watching the guys find two holes in one, so we ran away down the path by the creek before they came after us.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 18, 2020)

The cat at 2:05 made my day


----------



## xtsho (Jul 18, 2020)

Modern day homesteaders


----------



## SeaShell (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4627991


I sent you something


----------



## Smokesteve (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jul 18, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Modern day homesteaders


Home on the prairie.


----------



## ANC (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## DaFreak (Jul 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> do you have a link for a good one. I was looking at expressvpn for $6.67 per month but you have to pre pay for 12 months.
> 
> 
> 
> oh okay you have to press that before you can use any of the features on mobile. Not sure why that is.


Just go to VPN gate and use openvpn. They are free and good enough to watch Netflix from any country. Other countries have different selection of movies.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 19, 2020)

ANC said:


> Home on the prairie.


Welcome to Portland where some seem to think the Homestead Act still exists.


----------



## ANC (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 19, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 4628744


It better be anything but cannabis flavored. I like smoking weed, eating it is gross.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 19, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Modern day homesteaders


Prime claims alone the 205, good urban gleaning close by.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 19, 2020)

Sound On.



http://imgur.com/a/PANEiXP


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 19, 2020)

http://imgur.com/a/C74zc9B


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 19, 2020)

ANC said:


>


I knew someone who did something sorta like that from the Sepulveda overpass.



This is the actual piece he did in 1997, I assume the picture is that old as well... Believe it or not, thats an 80-100 foot tall pylon he was on.Then he fell(jumped) and broke his spine, both ankles, and his arm I think. Doctors said he wouldn't ever walk again, but I think he was walking again by 2005.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 19, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Prime claims alone the 205, good urban gleaning close by.


Yeah that's the NW corner of the Glisan overpass at I-205.


----------



## raratt (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 19, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Yeah that's the NW corner of the Glisan overpass at I-205.


----------



## end_of_the_tunnel (Jul 19, 2020)

ANC said:


>


Odd creatures. Have venom too.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 19, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 4629055


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 19, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4629118


Looks like some baggage with that ass!


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## downhill21 (Jul 19, 2020)

I might be smoking too much...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## DaFreak (Jul 20, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4628523


lol, seeing this reminded me that I got some acid in the freezer.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 20, 2020)

http://imgur.com/B8t1YwI


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 20, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 4629087


Wait, so Trump was right and the CDC numbers were fake?


----------



## raratt (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4629927


Nice way to weaponize the word potato! Gonna use that one


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 20, 2020)

smull mah finguh


----------



## neosapien (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 20, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Wait, so Trump was right and the CDC numbers were fake?


Yes. They are calling every death the result of the virus. I personally know of 2 that were listed as covid that were of other causes. One was a motorcycle accident. Plus people who signed up to be tested who never were tested are listed as positive. There is little truth in the news.
Florida reported 98% infection rate that was later changed to 9.8%. These companies are making money from positive test results.


----------



## downhill21 (Jul 20, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4629543


And on top of that, shits EXPENSIVE @ $17.99


----------



## downhill21 (Jul 20, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> Yes. They are calling every death the result of the virus. I personally know of 2 that were listed as covid that were of other causes. One was a motorcycle accident. Plus people who signed up to be tested who never were tested are listed as positive. There is little truth in the news.
> Florida reported 98% infection rate that was later changed to 9.8%. These companies are making money from positive test results.


ESPECIALLY Fox News!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 20, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> Yes. They are calling every death the result of the virus. I personally know of 2 that were listed as covid that were of other causes. One was a motorcycle accident. Plus people who signed up to be tested who never were tested are listed as positive. There is little truth in the news.
> Florida reported 98% infection rate that was later changed to 9.8%. These companies are making money from positive test results.


To be fair it was a Harley-Covidson


----------



## downhill21 (Jul 20, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4630315


Fact


----------



## downhill21 (Jul 20, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4630317


Fucking hysterical! (former banker here)


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 20, 2020)

Vote Kanye FTW


----------



## DaFreak (Jul 20, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> Yes. They are calling every death the result of the virus. I personally know of 2 that were listed as covid that were of other causes. One was a motorcycle accident. Plus people who signed up to be tested who never were tested are listed as positive. There is little truth in the news.
> Florida reported 98% infection rate that was later changed to 9.8%. These companies are making money from positive test results.


Political forum is the place for your post, this is for laughs, not the sad kind of laugh when you realize your fellow Americans are idiots.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 20, 2020)

DaFreak said:


> Political forum is the place for your post, this is for laughs, not the sad kind of laugh when you realize your fellow Americans are idiots.


Don't get you panties in a wad. I was replying to VILEPLUME


----------



## raratt (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## DaFreak (Jul 20, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> Don't get you panties in a wad. I was replying to VILEPLUME


And I was responding to you and I stand by it, keep it in politics.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## B_the_s (Jul 20, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 4624328


I've heard good things about ether.
And carbon monoxide works but ... its ... more permanent.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 20, 2020)

DaFreak said:


> And I was responding to you and I stand by it, keep it in politics.


see post 43,488


----------



## Wattzzup (Jul 20, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> see post 43,488


Careful he’s the forum police 
@DaFreak you ever get that AC unit installed


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## DaFreak (Jul 20, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Careful he’s the forum police
> @DaFreak you ever get that AC unit installed


No, I’m not the forum police, and don’t know anything about an AC. You’re memory is wrong.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 20, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Careful he’s the forum police
> @DaFreak you ever get that AC unit installed


It went over his head....which seems to be between his legs


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## B_the_s (Jul 20, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 4630506


What's your pH?


----------



## raratt (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 20, 2020)

B_the_s said:


> What's your pH?


It might be a little high


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 20, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 4630452


Little more than 20 years..


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Wattzzup (Jul 21, 2020)

DaFreak said:


> No, I’m not the forum police, and don’t know anything about an AC. You’re memory is wrong.


That wasn’t you talking about not installing an AC unit because of Covid? You talked like you were some kind of manager or the place.


----------



## DaFreak (Jul 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> That wasn’t you talking about not installing an AC unit because of Covid? You talked like you were some kind of manager or the place.


No, I own the place and it was an oven.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jul 21, 2020)

DaFreak said:


> No, I own the place and it was an oven.


Sure pal 

That’s right you said “they can use their microwave”.    I just remembered you being a slum lord


----------



## DaFreak (Jul 21, 2020)

No, you remember me not putting my maintenance men’s life at risk by sending them into a crowded apartment within the first few weeks of the pandemic to fix an oven that wasn’t keeping temp without knowing how deadly or infectious COVID was when my state and every agency was halting their own unit inspections. You also remember me saying they have 4 working burners and a microwave so it wasn’t an emergency. You deemed me a slum lord because of it. Safety of my people always comes first. But I often forget that I’m on a pot board with a lot of young adults that don’t have shit to their name and resent anybody who does.


----------



## PhatNuggz (Jul 21, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4630332


Beavis and Butthead would be laughing at this


----------



## downhill21 (Jul 21, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> Vote Kanye FTW
> 
> View attachment 4630421


FTW would be right! That dudes bat shit crazy too! How bout R Kelly (did u see his interview)?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2020)

Yes, yes I would.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4630523


30.1% away from being a tomatoes.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4630880
> Yes, yes I would.


I couldn't get any of my friends to pet him in there - no tail wag, no movement at all except to just watch you.
Kinda spooky.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I couldn't get any of my friends to pet him in there - no tail wag, no movement at all except to just watch you.
> Kinda spooky.
> 
> View attachment 4630948


I don't think I'd stick my hand in there... I don't trust that "dare ya" look. Yellow labs don't frighten me much.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 21, 2020)

He's actually a big sweetheart - has only gotten aggressive towards an (assumed) crack head that came to the house by mistake.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> He's actually a big sweetheart - has only gotten aggressive towards an (assumed) crack head that came to the house by mistake.


It always seems the bigger they are the sweeter the are. My neighbor has a bearded collie, gorgeous girl who loves everyone and she's enormous! My dog probably weighs less than one of her poops and she's absolutely terrified of him.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Wattzzup (Jul 21, 2020)

DaFreak said:


> No, you remember me not putting my maintenance men’s life at risk by sending them into a crowded apartment within the first few weeks of the pandemic to fix an oven that wasn’t keeping temp without knowing how deadly or infectious COVID was when my state and every agency was halting their own unit inspections. You also remember me saying they have 4 working burners and a microwave so it wasn’t an emergency. You deemed me a slum lord because of it. Safety of my people always comes first. But I often forget that I’m on a pot board with a lot of young adults that don’t have shit to their name and resent anybody who does.


Life at risk to switch a stove? Drama queen. Have you switched it yet? If so their lives were still at risk.


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## DaFreak (Jul 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Life at risk to switch a stove? Drama queen. Have you switched it yet? If so their lives were still at risk.


Sure, and 140k plus people are not dead, fake news.


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Wattzzup (Jul 21, 2020)

DaFreak said:


> Sure, and 140k plus people are not dead, fake news.


Inflated and incorrect numbers but that’s another thread.








Orange County inflated its coronavirus test numbers by mistakenly including antibody tests, officials say


The total number of COVID-19 tests conducted in Orange County was mistakenly inflated for more than a month beginning in late April in data released to the public, an error that may have painted a rosier picture of the pandemic than the reality in the region.




www.latimes.com





Guess they can just order out since their oven still isn’t fixed


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## DaFreak (Jul 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Inflated numbers but that’s another thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, when this is all over people will see that if anything it’s been underreported. But please enough of this, stop crapping on this thread.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 21, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4631252


The warning is great!


----------



## lokie (Jul 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Life at risk to switch a stove? Drama queen. Have you switched it yet? If so their lives were still at risk.





DaFreak said:


> Sure, and 140k plus people are not dead, fake news.


This banter is not lol in the least.

Be kind and take this BS to PMs or stop.

Please.


----------



## lokie (Jul 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> I’m not crapping on the thread I’m crapping on you


Wrong. You are shitting in the middle of an otherwise fine thread.


----------



## raratt (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## kmog33 (Jul 21, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> I have a friend who had gained some weight and when I said something about it she replied that the saddle must be large enough to accompany the rider comfortably


Fact


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> I have a friend who had gained some weight and when I said something about it she replied that the saddle must be large enough to accompany the rider comfortably


Still a friend?


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Still a friend?


Very much so. The comment was over 40 years ago and she had just gone thru a divorce. She had a necklace that said super bitch. She has been happily married since then and we have lunch often.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> Very much so. The comment was over 40 years ago and she had just gone thru a divorce. She had a necklace that said super bitch. She has been happily married since then and we have lunch often.


you called her fat while she was going through a divorce? That’s savage!


----------



## Wattzzup (Jul 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> you called her fat while she was going through a divorce? That’s savage!


And dangerous!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2020)

I’m just messing with ya... this pink Kush is really good


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> you called her fat while she was going through a divorce? That’s savage!


I never called her fat. She had been petite and had put on a few pounds. When you ask her today how she is doing she will reply "fat and happy"


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m just messing with ya... this pink Kush is really good


and often quite tasty


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 21, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> And dangerous!


It can be hazardous to your health


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> I never called her fat. She had been petite and had put on a few pounds. When you ask her today how she is doing she will reply "fat and happy"


fappy



curious old fart said:


> and often quite tasty


taste isn’t quite there yet. It’s only been in the jar for 18 days, might be some of the strongest weed I’ve grown


----------



## raratt (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> fappy
> 
> 
> 
> taste isn’t quite there yet. It’s only been in the jar for 18 days, might be some of the strongest weed I’ve grown


It’s quite nice when you realize, wow I can do this. I’m a long time smoker, wish I would have realized sooner, I could do it.


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 21, 2020)

NOTE TO SELF


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> you called her fat while she was going through a divorce? That’s savage!





Wattzzup said:


> And dangerous!





curious old fart said:


> It can be hazardous to your health


I called someone a bitch in the middle of the office while she was 7 or 8 months pregnant. 
She had just been hounding me about shit for weeks... well one day she and I were having a "spirited conversation" which was heating up. I finally called her a bitch. 
The entire office went silent, you could hear a pin drop on the carpet. 
She took a second and then just continued to bitch like nothing happened.... I still need my answers, blah, blah, blah. 
She's still one of my bestest friends to this day. 
SH420


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 21, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 4631524


Do you think that's funny?


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 21, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Do you think that's funny?


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 22, 2020)

Who knew?


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 22, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Who knew?View attachment 4631639View attachment 4631640View attachment 4631641View attachment 4631642View attachment 4631643


Looks like TNT’s collection


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 22, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Looks like TNT’s collection


IKR 
I was actually looking for socks online, bambas or whatever, and came across all of these.
I thought it fitting since there’s so many of them around.
I think we get the ones that escape the dryer


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2020)

Q


jerryb73 said:


> It’s quite nice when you realize, wow I can do this. I’m a long time smoker, wish I would have realized sooner, I could do it.


Totally! hard to believe it will be two years in October since I started growing weed. I've had lots of different hobbies over the years, but I don't think I stuck to any of them as long as I have growing. 



shrxhky420 said:


> I called someone a bitch in the middle of the office while she was 7 or 8 months pregnant.
> She had just been hounding me about shit for weeks... well one day she and I were having a "spirited conversation" which was heating up. I finally called her a bitch.
> The entire office went silent, you could hear a pin drop on the carpet.
> She took a second and then just continued to bitch like nothing happened.... I still need my answers, blah, blah, blah.
> ...


 I'm surprised she didn't burst out crying. I joked that my sister was getting kim kardashian cankles when she was pregnant. (she wasn't) then she started crying.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 22, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm surprised she didn't burst out crying. I joked that my sister was getting kim kardashian cankles when she was pregnant. (she wasn't) then she started crying.


LOL wasn't pregnant or wasn't getting cankles?


----------



## end_of_the_tunnel (Jul 22, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 4631576


Too much steroid cream?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL wasn't pregnant or wasn't getting cankles?


lol wasn't getting cankles.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 22, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> IKR
> I was actually looking for socks online, bambas or whatever, and came across all of these.
> I thought it fitting since there’s so many of them around.
> I think we get the ones that escape the dryer


I love Bombas!!! I call them bomb ass socks. Lol


----------



## downhill21 (Jul 22, 2020)

.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 22, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4631735View attachment 4631736View attachment 4631737View attachment 4631738


Needs a real 1911 & not that eastern bloc crap.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Needs a real 1911 & not that eastern bloc crap.


huh?


----------



## B_the_s (Jul 22, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> huh?


the gun.
its not made in america.


----------



## greg nr (Jul 22, 2020)

B_the_s said:


> the gun.
> its not made in america.


Neither is the gear on the trump campaign website. Whats your point?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2020)

B_the_s said:


> the gun.
> its not made in america.


You got that from GWN's post? The pic is so small I can even read anything on it.


----------



## ANC (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## DemonTrich (Jul 22, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Needs a real 1911 & not that eastern bloc crap.


Like mine?


----------



## downhill21 (Jul 22, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It always seems the bigger they are the sweeter the are. My neighbor has a bearded collie, gorgeous girl who loves everyone and she's enormous! My dog probably weighs less than one of her poops and she's absolutely terrified of him.


Yeah, I agree. A lot of small dogs with big cahones. Come to think of it, if u Google, you’ll find pix of roosters chasing cattle away. I can tell ya tho, when it comes to deer, balls doesn’t carry the day. The guy with more mass up n down is gonna get laid.


----------



## downhill21 (Jul 22, 2020)

DemonTrich said:


> Like mine?View attachment 4631980


Isn’t it amazing there aren’t more 1911s in the ? Been around for 89 years, all kinds of variations, on many continents. A very safe, simple gun that usually makes big holes.


----------



## downhill21 (Jul 22, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 4631341


Stealing.


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4632246


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 22, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4632264


Finger glue


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 22, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


>


You write better with mustard then I do with anything else


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> You write better with mustard then I do with anything else


I Wish I could take credit, it's from an old cosmo article. 









This Is the Best Response Ever to a Man Saying "Go Make Me a Sandwich"


You'll want to hang on to this for future reference.




www.cosmopolitan.com


----------



## needsomebeans (Jul 22, 2020)

I’m still laughing at this one.


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 22, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Neither is the gear on the trump campaign website. Whats your point?


I have 2 Trump hats and a flag and both have Made in the USA labels


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 22, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Do you think that's funny?


It's fucking great!


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 22, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I Wish I could take credit, it's from an old cosmo article.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol looked authentic to me


----------



## greg nr (Jul 22, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> I have 2 Trump hats and a flag and both have Made in the USA labels


They lie. Simple as that. Maybe the labels were sewn in america, but the hats have been proven to come from china, along with all of his other gear. gts (google that s*&^)... https://www.newsweek.com/trump-keep-america-great-hats-1454921.

The fact that you have trump hats says volumes anyway. Have a happy.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 22, 2020)

Following is a transcript of the video. Narrator: The Trump campaign's officially licensed "Make America Great Again," or "MAGA" hats, are made here, at the *Cali-Fame headwear factory in Carson, California*, just outside of Los Angeles.
*Inside the Trump 'MAGA' hat factory*

www.businessinsider.com/inside-trump-maga-hat-factory-california-make-ameri…


----------



## lokie (Jul 22, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> Following is a transcript of the video. Narrator: The Trump campaign's officially licensed "Make America Great Again," or "MAGA" hats, are made here, at the *Cali-Fame headwear factory in Carson, California*, just outside of Los Angeles.
> *Inside the Trump 'MAGA' hat factory*
> 
> www.businessinsider.com/inside-trump-maga-hat-factory-california-make-ameri…


Please take this to politics.

Trying to prove a point in a funny thread is not funny.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 22, 2020)

Dirty Harry said:


> It's fucking great!


Noted


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 22, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285545528244105217


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2020)

I would watch ultimate fighting if it had more spiderman


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Jul 22, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I would watch ultimate fighting if it had more spiderman


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## downhill21 (Jul 23, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4632255


That’s a fact


----------



## downhill21 (Jul 23, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4632764


Good analogy.
My outlook is this. If you’re in my space w/out a mask on, I equate it to u pointing a gun at me. Now consider how I would respond to someone pointing a gun at me.


----------



## downhill21 (Jul 23, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Finger glue


The good kind


----------



## GBAUTO (Jul 23, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4632635


I think it's more like the supreme sacrifice anyone could make for another...


----------



## raratt (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Smokesteve (Jul 23, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 4631522


The original name was Mother Fuddruckers seriously it actually was.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jul 23, 2020)

@GreatwhiteNorth


----------



## downhill21 (Jul 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4632871


The Man is always keepin the good stuff from us.


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 23, 2020)

curious old fart said:
View attachment 4631522


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Jul 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4633167


I wonder how many woman misread it and rushed over?


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Smokesteve (Jul 23, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4633144


An enlightened man admires all of life's boobies I mean beauties. Oops


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 23, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4633324


I was ahead of the curve on this one!


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 23, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4633434


----------



## B_the_s (Jul 23, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4633282



Enjoy rap and Naked time


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 23, 2020)

oldie but goodie and straight factz


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jul 24, 2020)

Smokesteve said:


> An enlightened man admires all of life's boobies I mean beauties. Oops


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Jul 24, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> View attachment 4634311
> View attachment 4634316
> View attachment 4634317
> View attachment 4634318
> ...


sneaking is not undetected in TnT.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 25, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4634885


Yes.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## kmog33 (Jul 25, 2020)

DemonTrich said:


> Like mine?View attachment 4631980


They’re pretty cool


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 26, 2020)

**


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## kmog33 (Jul 26, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4635305


almost....

cup =small bowl-shaped container for drinking from, typically having a handle.

I guess the nips aee the handles.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 26, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> almost....
> 
> cup =small bowl-shaped container for drinking from, typically having a handle.
> 
> I guess the nips aee the handles.


And if you grab them like handles you'll get an "aeeeee"!!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Jul 26, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 4635598


My Jeep looks like that. 

They don't have to try, they will catch me ridin dirty.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 26, 2020)

lokie said:


> My Jeep looks like that.
> 
> They don't have to try, they will catch me ridin dirty.


Jeep?


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 26, 2020)

http://imgur.com/NuMHekH


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jul 26, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/NuMHekH


I miss shrooms...


----------



## Joedank (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 26, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4633526


I want one!


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 26, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> I want one!


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 26, 2020)

Biblical angels be like:


----------



## srh88 (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 27, 2020)

lokie said:


> sneaking is not undetected in TnT.


Right?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## CloudHidden (Jul 27, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 4635552


LOL! I didn't know trump already had himself a monument.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 27, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4636784


He's his own cock block


----------



## srh88 (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> He's his own cock block


Many a man will choke a chicken, but smothering one under a pillow is next-level.


----------



## lokie (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 27, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4636784


That would suck. Who wants a forcefield of stomach to come between you and some strange?


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## kmog33 (Jul 27, 2020)

likes on my post doubled when I took the related pictures off of it....

People just likin shit to like shit...:


....shit likers


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 27, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> likes on my post doubled when I took the related pictures off of it....
> 
> People just likin shit to like shit...:
> 
> ...


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> likes on my post doubled when I took the related pictures off of it....
> 
> People just likin shit to like shit...:
> 
> ...


I like some shit


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2020)

When the Lionesses are in heat, they have a lot of sex at once in a single day. 20 to 40 times, and the lioness becomes the one who demands to mate. So if the male is tired and can't keep up with her she bites his balls.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> When the Lionesses are in heat, they have a lot of sex at once in a single day. 20 to 40 times, and the lioness becomes the one who demands to mate. So if the male is tired and can't keep up with her she bites his balls.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4637562


Oh that poor guy!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh that poor guy!


he doesn’t look very happy


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> he doesn’t look very happy


She’s having a ball.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> When the Lionesses are in heat, they have a lot of sex at once in a single day. 20 to 40 times, and the lioness becomes the one who demands to mate. So if the male is tired and can't keep up with her she bites his balls.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4637562
> ...


dobby must be punished.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> dobby must be punished.


I`m hella impressed you knew that was a Harry Potter character.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I`m hella impressed you knew that was a Harry Potter character.


I saw the films, and I read the books to my kids back in the day.


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> the lioness becomes the one who demands to mate. So if the male is tired and can't keep up with her she bites his balls.


Female hippos do the same thing...


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 28, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4637790


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 28, 2020)

When one's circumstances obviate a need for a gun in one's shower, one may be wise to reconsider certain life choices


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 28, 2020)

Vlad the impaler did it better.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## kmog33 (Jul 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> When the Lionesses are in heat, they have a lot of sex at once in a single day. 20 to 40 times, and the lioness becomes the one who demands to mate. So if the male is tired and can't keep up with her she bites his balls.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4637562
> ...


That’s what they ask for though...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 29, 2020)

http://imgur.com/nD3oeVS


----------



## greg nr (Jul 29, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/nD3oeVS


How wude.


----------



## raratt (Jul 29, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4637887


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 29, 2020)

raratt said:


>


Haha fucking love that movie!


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## kmog33 (Jul 29, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4638647


Yes


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 29, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> Yes


Agreed


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 29, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/nD3oeVS


OMG I really really needed that. Feels good to laugh!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 29, 2020)

I was today years old when I learned beluga whales have knees


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was today years old when I learned beluga whales have knees
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I simply love “today years old”.

I once tried to talk about a dream I had when I was eight. What came out of my mouth was “When I was eight o’clock ... “


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 29, 2020)

Fart in wet suit


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 29, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4638729


Jugout


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I simply love “today years old”.
> 
> I once tried to talk about a dream I had when I was eight. What came out of my mouth was “When I was eight o’clock ... “


weird how you didn't hear that phrase three years ago and now it's everywhere.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> weird how you didn't hear that phrase three years ago and now it's everywhere.


Since I live away from society, it had the thwack of newness.


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was today years old when I learned beluga whales have knees


~ Here comes the wet blanket ~

They don't actually have knees or even legs for that matter, what you are seeing is rolls of fat that is used as insulation.
BTW, I didn't have to google that one as I helped "part out" a couple of these guys in Mountain Village AK (_Asaacarsaq_) years ago.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 29, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> ~ Here comes the wet blanket ~
> 
> They don't actually have knees or even legs for that matter, what you are seeing is rolls of fat that is used as insulation.
> BTW, I didn't have to google that one as I helped "part out" a couple of these guys in Mountain Village AK (_Asaacarsaq_) years ago.


Did it taste good?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 29, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> ~ Here comes the wet blanket ~
> 
> They don't actually have knees or even legs for that matter, what you are seeing is rolls of fat that is used as insulation.
> BTW, I didn't have to google that one as I helped "part out" a couple of these guys in Mountain Village AK (_Asaacarsaq_) years ago.


Boo! I was today years old when I learned @GreatwhiteNorth is a wet blanket. I kid

you can definitely see where the mermaid myth came from with that camera angle.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Did it taste good?


Fresh is good but very greasy (super energy source in the winter) - after it's been hanging a couple of weeks/months not so much.


----------



## NinjaShamen (Jul 29, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 4637904


Can I get on the invite list please kind sir?


----------



## NinjaShamen (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Jul 29, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 4638884


Well that looks like an all day sucker!


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 29, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 4635591


Trump is in contact with Putin for guidance on this matter.


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 29, 2020)

NinjaShamen said:


> View attachment 4638832


A steak is done when it makes a splash


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 30, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=892900141170377


----------



## Bareback (Jul 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Boo! I was today years old when I learned @GreatwhiteNorth is a wet blanket. I kid
> 
> you can definitely see where the mermaid myth came from with that camera angle.


Mermaid theory vs camera angle .......hmmmmm.......


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 30, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/766715011/posts/10164242593365012


----------



## raratt (Jul 30, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/766715011/posts/10164242593365012


I think Chuck Todd is the smartest man in Washington.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> I think Chuck Todd is the smartest man in Washington.


Don't be so sure.


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Jul 30, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4639492


Go Andy, Go Andy, Go Andy!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 30, 2020)

lokie said:


> Go Andy, Go Andy, Go Andy!


lol I thought that was david bowie


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jul 30, 2020)

Free Chinese penis seeds.


----------



## raratt (Jul 30, 2020)

Anyone know what type of hummingbird this is?


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> Anyone know what type of hummingbird this is?
> View attachment 4639665


Hummingbear


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## B_the_s (Jul 31, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4635194


#6
Finally, a question that actually matters!
and anyone who says #4 gets my thanks because your sacrifice makes the rest of us look better.


----------



## greg nr (Jul 31, 2020)

raratt said:


> Anyone know what type of hummingbird this is?
> View attachment 4639665


That's an american stewmeat hummingbird.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 31, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1574151562762877


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 31, 2020)

http://imgur.com/P1cXvuf


Sound on.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 31, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/P1cXvuf
> 
> 
> Sound on.


That's great! 

A properly placed zip tie can drive someone nuts lol


----------



## srh88 (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Bareback (Jul 31, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4640292


That’s discrimination...... I want f’ing crayons too.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 31, 2020)

Bareback said:


> That’s discrimination...... I want f’ing crayons too.


No. Last time you were given crayons, you drew all over your helmet.


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 31, 2020)

Bareback said:


> That’s discrimination...... I want f’ing crayons too.


No crayons for you....or soup.....only little people allowed b.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Bareback (Jul 31, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> No. Last time you were given crayons, you drew all over your helmet.





kmog33 said:


> No crayons for you....or soup.....only little people allowed b.


 “ Why’s everybody always picking on me.”


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 31, 2020)

Bareback said:


> “ Why’s everybody always picking on me.”


Cause you run like a girl and you sit down to pee.


----------



## lokie (Jul 31, 2020)

Bareback said:


> “ Why’s everybody always picking on me.”


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 31, 2020)

Bareback said:


> “ Why’s everybody always picking on me.”


Sorry man this was the first thing that poped into my head!  How's your brewing goin?


----------



## lokie (Jul 31, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Cause you run like a girl and you sit down to pee.


you are persistent.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 31, 2020)

lokie said:


> you are persistent.


Have a listen to the full bloodhound gang song posted.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 31, 2020)

lokie said:


>


Bingo.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 31, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Sorry man this was the first thing that poped into my head!  How's your brewing goin?


I’m going to pick the first batch of fruit this weekend. I’ve watched as many videos as I can, ain’t going to help much to watch anymore.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jul 31, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/P1cXvuf
> 
> 
> Sound on.


Dr. "how did you get wrenches in your ears?"
Dude "What had happened was..."


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 31, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> No crayons for you....or soup.....only little people allowed b.


Nowadays they prefer to be called "People McNuggets".


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 31, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4640519


What you get when Aquaman does meth.


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Wattzzup (Jul 31, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4640533


People have no idea how much stuff is actually made in China. If they only knew


----------



## greg nr (Jul 31, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> People have no idea how much stuff is actually made in China. If they only knew


A lot of it gets a label that was made and sewn on in the us, but the item itself is imported.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jul 31, 2020)

New marble penis, um, I mean cutting board.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 31, 2020)

raratt said:


> New marble penis, um, I mean cutting board.
> View attachment 4640813


Stop stealing my houseware!


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 1, 2020)

**


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> Vote Kanye FTW
> 
> View attachment 4630421


I've got £20 on him to win. Get £2020 back if he does.


----------



## DaFreak (Aug 1, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4640993


lol, every year right before tax returns all the fat white chicks at my properties ask about adding their finances to their leases.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4640988


Trump on a coke spoon? I don't get it


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4640292


Haha I remember that one. Wasn't too long ago. Couple years maybe.


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 1, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Trump on a coke spoon? I don't get it


trump on a bump


----------



## DaFreak (Aug 1, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Trump on a coke spoon? I don't get it


Lol, I didn’t get it either.


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 1, 2020)

DaFreak said:


> Lol, I didn’t get it either.


I didn't get it either, I just made that up, was hoping someone here knew


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 1, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4640988


Buffoon on a spoon?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> trump on a bump


Ahhh fuckin donut so it is lol.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## PhatNuggz (Aug 1, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/P1cXvuf
> 
> 
> Sound on.


I own a motorcycle, but I don't get it


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 1, 2020)

PhatNuggz said:


> I own a motorcycle, but I don't get it


Did you turn up the volume? 

SH420


----------



## PhatNuggz (Aug 1, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Did you turn up the volume?
> 
> SH420


was not able to, ohhhhh there it is LOL


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 1, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4640977


I have a employee ticket for taking orders in my keepsakes that goes back quite a bit farther then the menu above.
You can get a McDouble, Fish Sandwich, Fries & a Milk Shake for under a dollar. 
I bought the ticket on Ebay about 15 or so years ago. Has the old logo as well. The ticket I believe is from the mid '50's or so.
No Quarter Pounders, Big Mac's, Filet 'o Fish's. Lrg Frie's etc.. Bottom reads..Ketchup, Mustard, Onions, Pickles, Plain.
It's in a memovable plastic wrap and the ticket it's self is still in good shape. Just thought I'd throw that out there lol.


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Aug 1, 2020)

How big of a pussy are you when you bully yourself.


----------



## needsomebeans (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 1, 2020)

Help my plant keeps curling


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 1, 2020)

@Chunky Stool


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 1, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> @Chunky Stool
> 
> View attachment 4641902


Maybe. 
I've gotta ask Mrs. Stool if it's OK.


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 2, 2020)

View attachment 4641973


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## DaFreak (Aug 2, 2020)

In Japan we have many twisting mountain roads and all with signs “look out for falling rocks.” Maybe for liability so government doesn’t get sued.


----------



## needsomebeans (Aug 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4642295


I know where that boulder was located. Wile E Coyote made it out unscathed but it smashed a Bigfoot.


----------



## Wattzzup (Aug 2, 2020)

needsomebeans said:


> I know where that boulder was located. Wile E Coyote made it out unscathed but it smashed a Bigfoot.View attachment 4642389


I’d love to see a video of them removing the boulder


----------



## needsomebeans (Aug 2, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> I’d love to see a video of them removing the boulder


Prolly took a pneumatic hammer on an excavator and many man hours to remove that big bastard.


----------



## Wattzzup (Aug 2, 2020)

needsomebeans said:


> Prolly took a pneumatic hammer on an excavator and many man hours to remove that big bastard.


Don’t forget repairing the road again as well


----------



## kmog33 (Aug 2, 2020)

spliffendz said:


>


Butthole song is better


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4641906


Just enough beam that jim beam could beam if a jim beam could beam jim.


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 2, 2020)

So I was cutting a pepper...


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Aug 2, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4641913


rest in pieces


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## B_the_s (Aug 3, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> Help my plant keeps curling
> 
> View attachment 4641900


Schedule doesnt matter, this pheno always flowers in the Spring.


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## kmog33 (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Coldnasty (Aug 3, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4642991


----------



## raratt (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## needsomebeans (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## B_the_s (Aug 3, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4643387


huh?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 3, 2020)

What luggage?


----------



## B_the_s (Aug 3, 2020)

Criticize the way it was grown, trimmed, dried & packaged?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2020)

B_the_s said:


> huh?


Took me a minute - I think it’s the oblivious guy in the back


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 4, 2020)

@RetiredGuerilla


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 4, 2020)

B_the_s said:


> huh?


In case you didn't notice, the one guy in the back round was too focused on
his computer instead of partying with all the women. Absurd (widely unreasonable, illogical & inappropriate).


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 4, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> In case you didn't notice, the one guy in the back round was too focused on
> his computer instead of parting with all the women. Absurd (widely unreasonable, illogical & inappropriate).


Damn computer geeks anyhoo.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## B_the_s (Aug 4, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4643676


When I was a kid, at the beach, my mom yelled "Time to go!" I said "Just a sec!" Apparently I had already used that delay tactic because she yelled back louder "NO MORE SEX!!" Everyone looked. Still so funny.


----------



## B_the_s (Aug 4, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> In case you didn't notice, the one guy in the back round was too focused on
> his computer instead of partying with all the women. Absurd (widely unreasonable, illogical & inappropriate).





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Damn computer geeks anyhoo.


Code before hos.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 4, 2020)

B_the_s said:


> When I was a kid, at the beach, my mom yelled "Time to go!" I said "Just a sec!" Apparently I had already used that delay tactic because she yelled back louder "NO MORE SEX!!" Everyone looked. Still so funny.


My mother (who is in assisted living) said "I tried to shave my legs and wrecked 'em"


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## bingo76 (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 5, 2020)

http://imgur.com/iHd8d6Z


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## kmog33 (Aug 5, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Trap is literally the worst invention in music of the past 100+ years imo.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 5, 2020)

How she feels on a good day...


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 5, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4645347


No, they are the ones spreading it. 
duh


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 5, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4645504


Perfect.....


----------



## raratt (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4645515


Flat head is not a drive! Damn I need a screwdriver!!!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 5, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Flat head is not a drive! Damn I need a screwdriver!!!


Actually


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 5, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Actually


LOL Well......ok....


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 5, 2020)

http://imgur.com/lH4Nr2E


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 6, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=332520667766166


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 6, 2020)

woke af knee grows wes syd


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 6, 2020)

@Chunky Stool


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 6, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4645983
> 
> @Chunky Stool


The root cause of homophobia?


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 6, 2020)

http://imgur.com/x1mC460


----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 7, 2020)

http://imgur.com/uwW5Wx1


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 7, 2020)

I bet it broke lots of windows & stuff.


----------



## raratt (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4646886


Diplococcus


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4646886


That's a million dollar idea. They should make one with a ruler.


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 7, 2020)

How to handle road rage...


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 7, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's a million dollar idea. They should make one with a ruler.


Or a "last used date"


----------



## raratt (Aug 7, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> They should make one with a ruler.


My wife says she doesn't know how men can build anything when they think 6" is 9".


----------



## greg nr (Aug 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> My wife says she doesn't know how men can build anything when they think 6" is 9".


Was your wife talking mm?


----------



## raratt (Aug 7, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Was your wife talking mm?


152.4 mm is not 228.6 mm


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> My wife says she doesn't know how men can build anything when they think 6" is 9".


You fish?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 8, 2020)

@RetiredGuerilla


----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 8, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4647745


Is that a challenge?


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 8, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Is that a challenge?
> 
> View attachment 4647805


GET YO ASS TO CHURCH THIS SUNDAY YA HEATHEN


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 9, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4648463


I think you misspelled thots


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 9, 2020)

He didn't even spill his beer.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 9, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> He didn't even spill his beer.
> View attachment 4648673


Wonder WTF that was about


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 9, 2020)

Leafsheep. Only animal that can photosynthesize


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 9, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4648429


A different type of pepper box jeez!


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 9, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4648881


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 9, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4649113


Pic of your dad?


----------



## raratt (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## radiant Rudy (Aug 9, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 4649193


*Old Shart, you'll regret trashing uncle daddy's porn player, instead kill Corona by slapping it with your mall walkers.*




curious old fart said:


> View attachment 4649185




*Old Shart your special need operators gonna be disappointed*


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 10, 2020)

https://gifsuniverse.com/gif/lets-fight









Lets fight


Lets fight Find More Gifs on GifSUNIVERSE.



gifsuniverse.com


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## radiant Rudy (Aug 10, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Wonder WTF that was about











Texas couple's caught-on-camera fight in restaurant goes viral


The footage was first posted on Reddit showing a heated exchange between a man and woman inside the Baytown Bayou City Wings. She can be seen swinging her fists at the man, as he holds a beer and a carryout container. He eventually threw the carryout food in her face, causing her to fall down.




abc7ny.com


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 10, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> Leafsheep. Only animal that can photosynthesize
> 
> View attachment 4648887


Actually not true. Corals photosynthesize. Almost all corals except for select deep water species that are non photosynthetic. I’ve been keeping saltwater reef tanks for years, and I assure you, coral is an animal, and coral can photosynthesize


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 10, 2020)

Get it right, the coral is keeping you 



Metasynth said:


> Actually not true. Corals photosynthesize. Almost all corals except for select deep water species that are non photosynthetic. I’ve been keeping saltwater reef tanks for years, and I assure you, coral is an animal, and coral can photosynthesize


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## Metasynth (Aug 10, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> Get it right, the coral is keeping you


No. I assure you, I am keeping the coral. It is in a little life support box, and I control it’s fate. I promise, these corals are only alive because I permit them to be so, and diligently take care of them.


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## DaFreak (Aug 10, 2020)

I don't know, I think that chick was asking for a box of fries to the face. I have to be honest, whenever I hear a woman got hit or something I think, "what did they say."


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Aug 10, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Actually not true. Corals photosynthesize. Almost all corals except for select deep water species that are non photosynthetic. I’ve been keeping saltwater reef tanks for years, and I assure you, coral is an animal, and coral can photosynthesize


Isn't that more like a symbiotic relationship?
The animal in the pic is a nudibranch (naked gills).
"Some nudibranchs, like the Blue Dragon, create their own food by eating coral with algae. The nudibranch absorbs the algae's chloroplasts (zooxanthellae) into the cerata, which acquire nutrients by photosynthesis using the sun to sustain the nudibranch for months. Others have evolved other ways of farming zooxanthellae, housing them in their digestive gland."


----------



## srh88 (Aug 10, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4649183
> 
> View attachment 4649210


I had 2 trucks like that. Id leave the ignition key in the truck just slid out enough not to beep at me and just carry the door key. I lived in a safe area


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 10, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> https://gifsuniverse.com/gif/lets-fight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's one of the funniest things I've seen in awhile lol.


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 10, 2020)

spliffendz said:


>


Those guys are kindergarten level compared to this.






I honestly don't know who's crazier, the operator or that idiot announcer standing under the machine.


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Aug 10, 2020)

spliffendz said:


>


I didn’t know that those lift gates were capable of that weight.


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Aug 10, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Those guys are kindergarten level compared to this.


Freaking operator clanks when he walks.


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 10, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Those guys are kindergarten level compared to this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 mins and I'm done, and there wasn't even a beerfest with tittays


----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## radiant Rudy (Aug 10, 2020)

DaFreak said:


> I don't know, I think that chick was asking for a box of fries to the face. I have to be honest, whenever I hear a woman got hit or something I think, "what did they say."


No. Bro you ought to be thinking "why am i a barbaric fucking cunt"


----------



## ebcrew (Aug 10, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4649728


only plumbers understand?


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## DaFreak (Aug 10, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> No. Bro you ought to be thinking "why am i a barbaric fucking cunt"


Lol, it’s a joke guy, relax. But for real, some people just beg for it.


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 10, 2020)

ebcrew said:


> only plumbers understand?


a 90 yr old heroinhead/stoner gave me one as a gift, still on my shelf


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## B_the_s (Aug 11, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/x1mC460


This post needs more Busta.


----------



## B_the_s (Aug 11, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4648429


"Hey asshole, you like threesomes?"


----------



## B_the_s (Aug 11, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4649293


Lenses have a special coating on them.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 11, 2020)

poo-etry


----------



## PhatNuggz (Aug 11, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4648881


WAAAAY back when SNL was funny


----------



## Just Be (Aug 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4650251


I suppose that this is better than having (to explain) a dick that's packed with peanuts.


----------



## PhatNuggz (Aug 11, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4649201



If there was a problem in either Minn or Oregon, the fake news failed to report it, so Im guessing no problem here either


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 11, 2020)

PhatNuggz said:


> If there was a problem in either Minn or Oregon, the fake news failed to report it, so Im guessing no problem here either


It's a little early to know the real impact, don't you think? 

I'm surprised Fox News wouldn't report it...


----------



## NinjaShamen (Aug 11, 2020)

ebcrew said:


> only plumbers understand?


That won't a plumber, had to be a kid in a hardware store


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 11, 2020)

so i'm moosist



ya'll grow the worst weed and the worst comedians


----------



## ANC (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4650588


That reminded me of this


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 11, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> In case you didn't notice, the one guy in the back round was too focused on
> his computer instead of partying with all the women. Absurd (widely unreasonable, illogical & inappropriate).


Nothing wrong with ignoring them for some game time.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 11, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4649183
> 
> View attachment 4649210


No grays yet! But I know you don't screw with Banner!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 11, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4649728


Pipe fitters special.


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 11, 2020)

1960's are back


----------



## B_the_s (Aug 11, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> 1960's are back


Again!?


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 12, 2020)

http://imgur.com/uju9131


----------



## sunni (Aug 12, 2020)

politics stays in politics not funny photos thread.


----------



## Dobby (Aug 12, 2020)

Site bug!



I found it!


----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Aug 12, 2020)

Dobby said:


> Site bug!
> 
> View attachment 4651296
> 
> I found it!


How could you have missed this one?


----------



## srh88 (Aug 12, 2020)

sunni said:


> politics stays in politics not funny photos thread.


Nader 2020


----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 12, 2020)

http://imgur.com/P8ZCkrS


----------



## raratt (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 12, 2020)

Nugachino said:


> Nothing wrong with ignoring them for some game time.


I want a game I said. Shouldn't be playing with games, you should be playing with girls 
my dad told me when asked what I wanted for Christmas when I was a kid lol.


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 12, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 4651016


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Aug 12, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4651620


tell that to stubby .....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 13, 2020)

http://imgur.com/umWB18U


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 13, 2020)

KFC twitter accounts follows 11 accounts, the spice girls and five guys named herb lol.


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 13, 2020)

That looks suspiciously like a Cutts compensator (undoubtedly connected to a "Trench Broom") over his shoulder which means the knife is the least of your worries.


----------



## lokie (Aug 13, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4652693


Never leave home without one.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 13, 2020)

lokie said:


> Never leave home without one.


Now show us a mil-spec mallard


----------



## lokie (Aug 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Now show us a mil-spec mallard
> 
> View attachment 4652770




Not spec. but it will cut!


----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 13, 2020)

http://imgur.com/T4RgDDY


----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 14, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4653249


That would be awesome!


----------



## PhatNuggz (Aug 14, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4653249


Better would be The Scent of a Woman


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 14, 2020)

PhatNuggz said:


> Better would be The Scent of a Woman


You would drool all over it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 14, 2020)

PhatNuggz said:


> Better would be The Scent of a Woman


----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Nugachino (Aug 14, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> I want a game I said. Shouldn't be playing with games, you should be playing with girls
> my dad told me when asked what I wanted for Christmas when I was a kid lol.


Games give me less hassles. And when they do. I can switch them off and walk away. Or boot them out the nearest window, depending on how annoyed I got... Can't say it's legal to do that with a woman.


----------



## raratt (Aug 14, 2020)

Nugachino said:


> a woman.


Hit the reset button?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 14, 2020)

Nugachino said:


> Games give me less hassles. And when they do. I can switch them off and walk away. Or boot them out the nearest window, depending on how annoyed I got... Can't say it's legal to do that with a woman.


Ah oh ok.....well I guess I had a different outlook on that sort of thing....


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 14, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Ah oh ok.....well I guess I had a different outlook on that sort of thing....


Don't mind me. I'm socially retarded. I'm surprised that any woman has even let me get in bed with them.

It's still a funny pic when you see like a half dozen scantily clad women doing their thing. Then there's this one dork playing games or whatever in the background... I was usually that dork.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> Hit the reset button?


Seems like more than a few guys have trouble finding that button.


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 14, 2020)

Nugachino said:


> Don't mind me.


It's all good buddy...


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 14, 2020)

Nugachino said:


> Don't mind me. I'm socially retarded. I'm surprised that any woman has even let me get in bed with them.
> 
> It's still a funny pic when you see like a half dozen scantily clad women doing their thing. Then there's this one dork playing games or whatever in the background... I was usually that dork.


"Good RAM! Great Hard Drive!".........try that one


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 14, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Seems like more than a few guys have trouble finding that button.


It's a fun button to play with. They move different when you've found it. Not like you're just trying to ram a fist in there.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2020)

Nugachino said:


> Games give me less hassles. And when they do. I can switch them off and walk away. Or boot them out the nearest window, depending on how annoyed I got... Can't say it's legal to do that with a woman.


----------



## lokie (Aug 14, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Seems like more than a few guys have trouble finding that button.


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 15, 2020)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4654411


I bet those companies would pay to have their brands removed from that billboard.


----------



## raratt (Aug 15, 2020)

This needs to happen:


----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 15, 2020)

I may have to get one of these!


----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Aug 15, 2020)

Truth.


----------



## lokie (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 15, 2020)

lokie said:


>


Thats cool as hell


----------



## ANC (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Aug 15, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


An interesting read.









A neural net hooked up to a monkey brain spat out bizarre images


"If cells are dreaming, [these images] are what the cells are dreaming about."




futurism.com


----------



## NinjaShamen (Aug 15, 2020)

lokie said:


> An interesting read.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just toked dmt while on shrooms.. similar visuals


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 15, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/P8ZCkrS


Britney gots talent!


----------



## ANC (Aug 16, 2020)

lokie said:


> An interesting read.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen digital images of photos made by hooking up optic nerves of cats I think. sure you'd be able to google it


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Aug 16, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4654741


I’ve been looking at this pic, had my wife look at it. I googled it. I must be getting old, I still don’t get it.


----------



## lokie (Aug 16, 2020)

Bubbas.dad1 said:


> I’ve been looking at this pic, had my wife look at it. I googled it. I must be getting old, I still don’t get it.



3=== ===D ~~~


----------



## Wattzzup (Aug 16, 2020)

Bubbas.dad1 said:


> I’ve been looking at this pic, had my wife look at it. I googled it. I must be getting old, I still don’t get it.


Do you know where babies cum from?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 16, 2020)

Reefer madness???




__ https://www.facebook.com/100004087452810/posts/2241673559312204



SH420


----------



## CloudHidden (Aug 16, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


You're around red stick?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 16, 2020)

CloudHidden said:


> You're around red stick?


What? Is this about indigenous people?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 16, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Reefer madness???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is it that a drug got labelled as the opposite of what it does?


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Aug 16, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


I was in a strip club in Windsor, Ontario, about 30 years ago. I was sitting at a table with a sales rep from a company we did biz with. We just sat down, and a young service tech from his company came over literally crying. It was 5 pm, and he’d been there since lunch. He had charged $1800 on his credit card, and wanted the sales guy to cover it. He kept talking about his wife, and he didn’t get any sympathy from the sales guy. I suspect divorce was in his future.
Btw, the strip clubs there were called the Windsor ballet.


----------



## raratt (Aug 16, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> What? Is this about indigenous people?


Baton Rouge...


----------



## raratt (Aug 16, 2020)

@doublejj


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## GBAUTO (Aug 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> @doublejj
> View attachment 4655577


I had a Thai Ridgeback that would do that.
80-pound dog dug six-foot deep holes.
I'm wondering if he had some Vietnamese blood in him because he sure enjoyed digging tunnels.


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 16, 2020)

To ferment and serve...


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Aug 16, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4654876
> 
> View attachment 4654877


To be fair. Its really cold in that aisle


----------



## srh88 (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## kmog33 (Aug 16, 2020)

PhatNuggz said:


> Better would be The Scent of a Woman


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 16, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 4655632


It's on backwards.....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 16, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> She's on backwards.....


FIFY


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## kmog33 (Aug 16, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4655972


----------



## end_of_the_tunnel (Aug 16, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> How is it that a drug got labelled as the opposite of what it does?


Ask the Hashishins?


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Aug 17, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4656708


5 if you dine at the "Y".....

just sayin....


----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Aug 17, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295503784035192832


----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Nefrella (Aug 17, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4630669


I love that cartoon


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 17, 2020)

Nefrella said:


> I love that cartoon


do you have a snake tongue by any chance?


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## DaFreak (Aug 18, 2020)

When I lived in L.A. they had the best burger place ever, no not in-and-out, it was called Fat Burgers. Loved it but embarrassed as hell when I ordered, what for me is still a large hamburger, their "baby fat burger."


----------



## DaFreak (Aug 18, 2020)

found this at a “Japanese restaurant. Shiro is white. Shiru is bodily fluid.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 18, 2020)

DaFreak said:


> View attachment 4657565
> found this at a “Japanese restaurant. Shiro is white. Shiru is bodily fluid.


Not only that, but Chateau Ste. Michelle is in Washington state, not Germany


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 19, 2020)

ANC said:


>


I need those balls of yellow lovefluff.


----------



## ANC (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4658156View attachment 4658157View attachment 4658158View attachment 4658159


Is it just me or does the dude with the "ring" not only have on miss matched shoes, but that they are also on the wrong feet?

BTW, the French Bully Baby is cuteness overload!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Is it just me or does the dude with the "ring" not only have on miss matched shoes, but that they are also on the wrong feet?
> 
> BTW, the French Bully Baby is cuteness overload!


you have a great eye for detail, I didn't catch that at all. 

I always wanted a blue Frenchie.


----------



## raratt (Aug 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I always wanted a blue Frenchie.


If you eat enough blue gummie's your tongue will turn blue...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2020)

raratt said:


> If you eat enough blue gummie's your tongue will turn blue...


need a couple of the blue gummies @mysunnyboy made last night.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 19, 2020)

raratt said:


> If you eat enough blue gummie's your tongue will turn blue...


I was gonna post the "wedding night skittles commercial" in response - couldn't bring myself to do it.


----------



## raratt (Aug 19, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I was gonna post the "wedding night skittles commercial" in response - couldn't bring myself to do it.


New one on me, lol.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 19, 2020)

raratt said:


> New one on me, lol.


Look it up on youtube.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2020)

raratt said:


> New one on me, lol.


it was a new one on her too.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 19, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Look it up on youtube.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## neosapien (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 19, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4657146


Weak rope work.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2020)

I guess I'm walking.


----------



## ANC (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## tkufoS (Aug 20, 2020)

ANC said:


>


Food city and ranch market serve'em up like this


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Aug 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4659717


Meh, corn is not only a vegetable, it is also a fruit and a grain! And it has far more uses; popcorn, corn on the cob, creamed corn, corn fritters, cornbread, and on and on.....

Plus, it can be enjoyed in more holes than just your mouth!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 20, 2020)

Corn ... make mash , wipe your ass with cob .

Hillbillies best friend.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 20, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Meh, corn is not only a vegetable, it is also a fruit and a grain! And it has far more uses; popcorn, corn on the cob, creamed corn, corn fritters, cornbread, and on and on.....
> 
> Plus, it can be enjoyed in more holes than just your mouth!


I was gonna shit on you for ruining the joke but god damn you got me.

+1 internets to you good sir.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Meh, corn is not only a vegetable, it is also a fruit and a grain! And it has far more uses; popcorn, corn on the cob, creamed corn, corn fritters, cornbread, and on and on.....
> 
> Plus, it can be enjoyed in more holes than just your mouth!


You could hoop a fingerling


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 20, 2020)

<
< I think of you when I see it.



Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4658158


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> You could hoop a fingerling


Why does that sound suggestive to me?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> <
> < I think of you when I see it.


lol I think you got your avatar from this one.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Why does that sound suggestive to me?


'cause you have a dirty corrupted mind.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> You could hoop a fingerling


It must be something sexual


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> 'cause you have a dirty corrupted mind.


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 20, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4659851


FSM!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 20, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 4659306


Or at least they'll talk about starting a band


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 21, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4660333


I'd buy it.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 21, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


One can only hope!


----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 21, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> One can only hope!


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Gorillabilly (Aug 21, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 4660708


Wwwwwwoooooooowwwwww..... too soon??


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 21, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 4660894


Yes I did - both of them. ; )


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Gorillabilly (Aug 22, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> View attachment 4661207


Ooooh, somebody has been in the Navy....


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 22, 2020)

Gorillabilly said:


> Ooooh, somebody has been in the Navy....


Or has the Navy been in me?


----------



## Gorillabilly (Aug 22, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Or has the Navy been in me?


Bravo sir..... Bravo!!


----------



## raratt (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 22, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 4660912


Ain't that the truth kid.
The low hanging pants phenom started out in prisons
meaning your backdoor is available. True that.


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 22, 2020)

Come here I want to tell you something...


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 22, 2020)

In reference back to the corn dick.


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 22, 2020)

ghey


----------



## lokie (Aug 22, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> ghey
> 
> View attachment 4661810


Say "My Glass is EMPTY" to a counselor.


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 22, 2020)

lokie said:


> Say "My Glass is EMPTY" to a counselor.


I already told them the glass was refillable and filled it with bourbon, I think I fcked up


----------



## lokie (Aug 22, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> I already told them the glass was refillable and filled it with bourbon, I think I fcked up


Keep talking to "them". If you want it sobriety can be achieved. I KNOW.

While my emotional glass was empty, the shots overflowed.






Circumstances and time changes the course of life.

I still ride an emotional rollercoaster, but I don't know where the shot glass is and I'm no longer in search of it.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 23, 2020)

Subtle


----------



## srh88 (Aug 23, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4662058
> 
> Subtle


Poor piper


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 23, 2020)

...I googled the Perri destroyed by the BBC...

....I wanted to see what happened....

...My therapist is going to have to work overtime now.

BBC was not what I thought it was.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## GBAUTO (Aug 23, 2020)

...


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Aug 23, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> ...I googled the Perri destroyed by the BBC...
> 
> ....I wanted to see what happened....
> 
> ...


Yeah, me too. Googled it, and oh my......


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 23, 2020)

Bubbas.dad1 said:


> Yeah, me too. Googled it, and oh my......


It was B..
It was definitely B....

And...


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 23, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Stealing that one.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 24, 2020)

let me clear ma throat


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4663192View attachment 4663191View attachment 4663190


LOL I was just thinking about getting to something.....tomorrow sounds better though.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 24, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL I was just thinking about getting to something.....tomorrow sounds better though.


And here I was just thinking about eating some carpet.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 24, 2020)

Bareback said:


> And here I was just thinking about eating some carpet.


You can, unless in India.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2020)

Bareback said:


> And here I was just thinking about eating some carpet.


This seems like a human rights issue to me. 



DarkWeb said:


> You can, unless in India.


You'd think the country that brought us kama sutra would be more progressive.


----------



## greg nr (Aug 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> This seems like a human rights issue to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So many positions, so little time. sigh.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> This seems like a human rights issue to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's all the positions they figured out?


----------



## raratt (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 24, 2020)

http://imgur.com/ltwla1q


----------



## raratt (Aug 24, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/ltwla1q


"Hold my beer watch this" had to be a required statement prior to that.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 24, 2020)

Hey look he's doing something stupid.....oh shit!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 24, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Hey look he's doing something stupid.....oh shit!


My personal headscratcher: how is this lol? All I get is cringe.


----------



## raratt (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 24, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> My personal headscratcher: how is this lol? All I get is cringe.


I love watching dumbshits! That's why AFV and fail vids work.


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 24, 2020)

One way to heat up the pool...


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 24, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> One way to heat up the pool...
> 
> View attachment 4663571


Big fan of the redneck hot tub.


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 24, 2020)

wapwap


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 24, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> wapwap
> 
> View attachment 4663891


They misspelt it OWOOH! 

It should say "Harder Daddy!"


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## kmog33 (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 25, 2020)

Surfing the street...


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 25, 2020)

NinjaShamen said:


> View attachment 4664738


I believe that would be a "Muskox Chicken".


----------



## raratt (Aug 25, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I believe that would be a "Muskox Chicken".


I'm just a chicken from musckogee, I have no idea, I'm rolling with it.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I believe that would be a "Muskox Chicken".


Possibly a cackleyak


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 25, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I believe that would be a "Muskox Chicken".


Definitely not a buffalo


----------



## tkufoS (Aug 26, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4662583


Coming to America


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/Textuallyexplicitcontent/posts/1156764938009776


----------



## Bareback (Aug 26, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4665313View attachment 4665314
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/Textuallyexplicitcontent/posts/1156764938009776


That exotic Joe line would make a perfect ring tone.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2020)

Bareback said:


> That exotic Joe line would make a perfect ring tone.


I dunno... I wouldn't want people to know I'm broke.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 26, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I dunno... I wouldn't want people to know I'm broke.


Aww, letting people know I’m broken is half the fun of meeting someone new!




Oh, you said broke....





Uh 





Never mind 
















































Penis


----------



## Bareback (Aug 26, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I dunno... I wouldn't want people to know I'm broke.


I can’t hide that.... it’s obvious for me.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 26, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4665299


Oh I don't know...


----------



## raratt (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Oh I don't know...
> View attachment 4665463


is that cork?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2020)

Bareback said:


> That exotic Joe line would make a perfect ring tone.


My ringtone is WAP


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Aug 26, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> My ringtone is WAP






 my favorite rapper covered it lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2020)

srh88 said:


> my favorite rapper covered it lol


boo no video! If a guy's going to cover it they gotta do all the outfits too.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 26, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> boo no video! If a guy's going to cover it they gotta do all the outfits too.


Ra is a great video dude.. i was hoping for one too. But here's a weirdly uplifting song with a good vid


----------



## lokie (Aug 26, 2020)

What a ping pong ball going 1000 mph can do


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 26, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> My ringtone is WAP


You crack me up! LOL


----------



## raratt (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Smokesteve (Aug 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4665850


And tenement halls.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## B_the_s (Aug 26, 2020)

lokie said:


> What a ping pong ball going 1000 mph can do
> View attachment 4665799
> 
> View attachment 4665797
> ...


The squirrel is drying his nuts!


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4665850


Love that song though.


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## hossthehermit (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 27, 2020)

I wish they had the video to post. Trey and Matt are insane...


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 27, 2020)

http://imgur.com/8RtLFXN


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 27, 2020)

I'm starting to get worried about the future...


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Aug 27, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> I'm starting to get worried about the future...
> 
> View attachment 4666709


Ran into a family we know getting pizza last year. Mom, dad, and all 4 kids on their phones. It isn’t just kids.


----------



## greg nr (Aug 27, 2020)

Bubbas.dad1 said:


> Ran into a family we know getting pizza last year. Mom, dad, and all 4 kids on their phones. It isn’t just kids.


We have a rule that if we are together for any reason, no screens without a reason and an "excuse me for a moment"... And none at dinner without a very good reason (like to confirm something we are discussing).....


----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 28, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4667562


Fuck.....just.....fuck.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 29, 2020)

**


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 29, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> *View attachment 4667899*


Urine & tears are good fertilizer?


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 29, 2020)

View attachment 4667513


spliffendz said:


> *View attachment 4667899*


Fetish?


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 29, 2020)

15 years later...


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 29, 2020)

A win as a parent...


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 29, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4668587


This is life goals.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 30, 2020)

Does anyone even do this


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 30, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> Does anyone even do this
> 
> View attachment 4669401


I did ages ago until I realized all I could feel was the coke high.

Just a waste of good weed.


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 30, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> I did ages ago until I realized all I could feel was the coke high.
> 
> Just a waste of good weed.


I don't think it's coke bro, it's that crystallized thc shiz


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 30, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> I don't think it's coke bro, it's that crystallized thc shiz





spliffendz said:


> I don't think it's coke bro, it's that crystallized thc shiz


Meh, if I wanna add crystalized THC to my reefers, I'll just use keif. I can only get so high before I wanna sleep.


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 30, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4668587


Here's her twin...


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 30, 2020)

When me and my buddies walk into the club...


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 30, 2020)

Old men...


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 30, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Here's her twin...
> 
> View attachment 4669473


Granny Puretta, Havana, Cuba.

Last FB post was in 2016


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## neosapien (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Aug 30, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300178526553899014


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 30, 2020)

Loupe


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Aug 31, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4669574


This shit is more facts than funny lol


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## go go kid (Aug 31, 2020)

The guard dog


----------



## go go kid (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## go go kid (Aug 31, 2020)

oh its only a harmless we bunny rabit


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 31, 2020)

Probando Nuevo Sabor De Helado - GifsCool







gifscool.com


----------



## go go kid (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## go go kid (Aug 31, 2020)

sorry its not funny, but i love this photo


----------



## go go kid (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Aug 31, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> Does anyone even do this
> 
> View attachment 4669401


Yooooooo I had to look hard but WTF lol is that cocaine? or meth? lol I swear I'm high as shit rn... I thought that was just the paper on the bottom!


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 31, 2020)

HydroKid239 said:


> Yooooooo I had to look hard but WTF lol is that cocaine? or meth? lol I swear I'm high as shit rn... I thought that was just the paper on the bottom!


It could be but I'm sure it would be crystalised thc


----------



## HydroKid239 (Aug 31, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> It could be but I'm sure it would be crystalised thc


I fnk hope it was yikes! I don't even wanna know what that would do to somebody.


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 31, 2020)

HydroKid239 said:


> Yooooooo I had to look hard but WTF lol is that cocaine? or meth? lol I swear I'm high as shit rn... I thought that was just the paper on the bottom!











The World's Strongest Pot Product Is for Sale in Seattle, and It Looks Almost Like Crystal Meth


These crystalline rocks are incredibly exciting




www.thestranger.com


----------



## go go kid (Aug 31, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> It could be but I'm sure it would be crystalised thc


diamonds are forever


----------



## go go kid (Aug 31, 2020)

we or they are called THC DIAMONDS over here.
and comet rocks are called ice rocks but moonrocks are still called moon rocks sweeeeeet, i just remembered i still have one moonrock left. thanx spliffendz


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Aug 31, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4670181


Only 7 left here!


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4670673


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 31, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4670676



Well yeah, but it's a LOT easier to be productive on a sativa than it is to try and sludge through the entire day on an indica. As my daughter pointed out my hyper cleaning on the day I got a sativa distilate for the first time in months, "Dad, you're usually not this ... busy."


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 31, 2020)

Ron Jeremy was an extra in the original Ghostbusters movie.

From this







To this
















Ron Jeremy: Adult star faces more rape and sexual assault charges


The 67-year-old, one of the biggest pornography stars, is accused of attacking a total of 17 women.



www.bbc.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Ron Jeremy was an extra in the original Ghostbusters movie.
> 
> From this
> 
> ...


He's so gross, I can't believe any woman let him touch them.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Sep 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4671353


Hold on, I'm a luvin ya.


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> He's so gross, I can't believe any woman let him touch them.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4671395


He's got food or something worse all over his shirt.


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> He's got food or something worse all over his shirt.


Nutes


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 1, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4671415


Who hasn't gone to guitar center and tried to shove a Les Paul down their britches?


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Sep 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> He's got food or something worse all over his shirt.


Yeah, I’d bet worse.....


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Sep 2, 2020)

lokie said:


> Hold on, I'm a luvin ya.


Dammmm. I know he’s just a animal, but I’d still call him sir!


----------



## lokie (Sep 2, 2020)

Bubbas.dad1 said:


> Dammmm. I know he’s just a animal, but I’d still call him sir!


With a prehinsle penis he deserves it.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 2, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4671107


Not a bad deal.


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 2, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4672271


Also, a penis requires less maintenance


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 2, 2020)

Conspiring to be tasty


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 2, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Conspiring to be tasty


A base canard Sir, verily and forsooth


----------



## raratt (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> A base canard Sir, verily and forsooth


My plucking technique was honed as a teen


----------



## srh88 (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Sep 3, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 4672486


We were just given a duck, the owners didn’t want it anymore. Cute thing, it gets on well, being in with 30 chickens. But my boxer girl is fixated on the duck, ignores 30 chickens, but just locks in on the duck. I guess she knows it’s different, and she doesn’t like that?


----------



## greg nr (Sep 3, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=331905421491665


----------



## raratt (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4673084


I just ate cheez-its yesterday. I forgot how cheesey they really are.


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 3, 2020)

https://i.redd.it/ykyxy6cksjk51.gif


----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Sep 3, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> I just ate cheez-its yesterday. I forgot how cheesey they really are.


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4673132


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Bareback (Sep 3, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4673147


Would you just look at that


----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 3, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4673147


I call bullpoo.

Those guys are in boob display poses.

They should be in show off arms, package and ass poses (but no swooped back)


----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 3, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4673154


She did exactly right. No one needs to be touched like that.

I remember being beaten in kindergarten by the teacher because I was a left handed tool of Satan Indian.

It's strange to think how far the world has changed in 40 years. What was normal and acceptable then would be considered unorthodox and outright assault now.


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 3, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> She did exactly right. No one needs to be touched like that.
> 
> I remember being beaten in kindergarten by the teacher because I was a left handed tool of Satan Indian.
> 
> It's strange to think how far the world has changed in 40 years. What was normal and acceptable then would be considered unorthodox and outright assault now.


Took it down cause the Gif didn't fit in with my other posts so I will repost it tomorrow.

I remember back in kindergarten one of my teachers would make me put my hand
out on the desk flat then he would whack it hard with a flat ruler yard stick. Also another teacher would
make me bend over and he'd smack my ass hard a few times with one of those big paddles with the holes in it. 
Both instances I would just laugh.


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 3, 2020)

spidermites


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 4, 2020)

http://imgur.com/ydt1PxN


----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 4, 2020)

Anyone tried this coffee? Its suppose to be the best.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 4, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


I’m 47 and I love that shit. Lol. I found stoner TikTok. Well it found me  I liked 1 post and suddenly that’s all I get. Lol. I’m good with it


----------



## srh88 (Sep 4, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Anyone tried this coffee? Its suppose to be the best.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Sep 4, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4674131


Worse-ter-shire is how I say it


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 4, 2020)

He asked for it!


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 4, 2020)

Perfect moments...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 4, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4674432


An old woman was feeling despondent and wanted to end to it all. She called her doctor and asked where her heart was. He said it was 2 inches below her left nipple. She shot herself in the kneecap.


----------



## tkufoS (Sep 4, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4674432


" You wanna see'em ? Well hell yes ! "....Ron White .


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 5, 2020)

hhhahahahaahhaahahah jajajajajajajjajaja


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Throughbredred (Sep 5, 2020)

Sad but true


----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Sep 5, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>



aliens.....


----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 5, 2020)

BMW cars...


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 5, 2020)

http://imgur.com/nPlBfuu




http://imgur.com/rbLIJNG


----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 5, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4675003


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 5, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> View attachment 4675220


I wonder how much money he made off you so called sleepers


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 5, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4675074


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 5, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> I wonder how much money he made off you so called sleepers


?


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 5, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4675324


I stay away from the one with knifes.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 5, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 4675302


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 6, 2020)

jenny and bune

**


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Sep 6, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Definitely needs to see her groomer.


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Sep 6, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4675536


Been there. We had a customer come into my wife’s shop, she had the most revealing yoga pants on, with what must have been a nearly non existent thong. After she left, my wife says “ did you see that? “. It took me a bit to reply. Wife says “ yeah, you did”! I didn’t say anything.......been married 35 years, not for nothing.


----------



## PhatNuggz (Sep 6, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4675003


do know how much they pay in taxes for all their "FREE" stuff? Didn't think so


----------



## B_the_s (Sep 6, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4675512


if you pillow looks like that, get a new pillow, thats fucking gross


----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 6, 2020)

http://imgur.com/dCYoAEn


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 6, 2020)

=



https://m.clevescene.com/scene-and-heard/archives/2020/09/01/a-cleveland-artist-made-trumps-face-using-more-than-2000-dildos#CommentsMobile


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 6, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4675820
> =
> View attachment 4675823
> 
> ...


Penis.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 6, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Penis.


Multiple penis's is called a gaggle


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 6, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Multiple penis's is called a gaggle


or just another tuesday nite at my house.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 6, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> or just another tuesday nite at my house.


Also known as a gaggle


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 6, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Also known as a gaggle


gag-gle.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 6, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Multiple penis's is called a gaggle


It should be a dongillion
or a wangarama 

phallanx


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 6, 2020)

No worries


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Sep 6, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


I only do it recreationally


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 7, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4676337


Faceoff what a great movie


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 7, 2020)

The Gram Reaper said:


> Faceoff what a great movie


I heard they are doing a remake


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 7, 2020)

TRUTH


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## neosapien (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## neosapien (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 7, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4676686


It's their registered emotional support plant.


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 7, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4676685


----------



## srh88 (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 7, 2020)

Why are gay men always ready to go on vacation?

We always have our shit packed.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 7, 2020)

This is where you post a funny pic. You can post that in the what you accomplished today thread.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 7, 2020)

Big P said:


> post *anything* funny


Not "post what Pablo finds funny".


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 7, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Not "post what Pablo finds funny".


Oh shit


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 7, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Not "post what Pablo finds funny".


You would have to ignore the title to conclude we wanted to hear about your unfunny sex life. If you posted a pic of you having your shit packed that would be funny. See the difference?


----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 7, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4676967


Wife actually had the 3rd shirt the one year. It got some chuckles.


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 7, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4677063


Your display of simple racism is refreshing even though a horrible diversion from your siege of misogyny memes


----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 7, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4676718


There is absolutely no excuse for the 80s


----------



## Bareback (Sep 7, 2020)

The Gram Reaper said:


> There is absolutely no excuse for the 80s


I would love to be back in the 80's doing the shit that I won't be making excuses for today .

It was a lot more fun when my brothers were still alive and I still had long hair and a short attention span ...... The only thing that survived this far with me was the attention thing .


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Your display of simple racism is refreshing even though a horrible diversion from your siege of misogyny memes


I’ve got him on ignore


----------



## greg nr (Sep 8, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’ve got him on ignore


Same here. Iggy island is getting crowded. No social distancing there. All guys though; that doesn't seem to be a problem.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 8, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Same here. Iggy island is getting crowded. No social distancing there. All guys though; that doesn't seem to be a problem.


Mr milo is next. lol


----------



## ANC (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2020)

ANC said:


>


----------



## ANC (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 8, 2020)

Why kids need an animal...

[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 8, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Mr milo is next. lol


Because of stuff like this?...


----------



## HydroKid239 (Sep 8, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4677776


This MF looks like a simpsons character


----------



## Smokesteve (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Sep 8, 2020)

spot on! lmao


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 8, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Same here. Iggy island is getting crowded. No social distancing there. All guys though; that doesn't seem to be a problem.


I hereby rename Iggy Island to be Sausage Key.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Sep 9, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4678207


That looks like the Vin Diesel with hair meme up top after he realized someone took the pic for a meme. lol


----------



## HydroKid239 (Sep 9, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4676667





spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4677776


Lmfaooo


----------



## HydroKid239 (Sep 9, 2020)

They Really Turned It Into A Song: You About To Lose Yo Job The Remix!


They really turned it into a song. via @remixgodsuede @imarkkeyz Posted By DMitchell



www.worldstarhiphop.com


----------



## RBGene (Sep 9, 2020)

Friends don't let friends play with Fire.


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## Doug Dawson (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## Doug Dawson (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 10, 2020)

http://imgur.com/YTtIleU


----------



## raratt (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 10, 2020)

Welcome to Scandinavia


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 11, 2020)

**


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 11, 2020)

GD man


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 11, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> GD man
> 
> View attachment 4680894


I <3 you so much


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Sep 11, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4680824


Hows this gonna make me lol?


----------



## srh88 (Sep 11, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4680990


Or even this?


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 11, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Or even this?


try masturbating to it


----------



## srh88 (Sep 11, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> try masturbating to it


I did.. awful


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 11, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4681009


I'd eat that.. I WANT THAT!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 11, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> I'd eat that.. I WANT THAT!


Local chicken place makes the best chicken fingers. Next door is a great donut shop. One day I bought one chicken finger and went next door and bought a fresh vegan maple bar.. So good. I WANT ONE NOW! Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 11, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Or even this?


It's an example of the dangers of inbreeding.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 11, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4681009


The joint in the photo explains everything.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 11, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I <3 you so much


Backatcha brother


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 11, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4681127


4% in 3 min.......crazy!


----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 11, 2020)

Makeup can be dangerous.


----------



## raratt (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 11, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4681126


Me too - Can only stand so much drivel.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 11, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Me too - Can only stand so much drivel.


Do they not know how to, aw never mind.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 12, 2020)

PLEASE EXPLAIN THIS


who am I speaking to


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 12, 2020)

I’m gonna bitch slap him if I ever catch him


----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 12, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m gonna bitch slap him if I ever catch himView attachment 4681700


Needs to add a BLM flag to the collection.


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 12, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Hows this gonna make me lol?


I thought it was sort of amusing and I didn't know where else to post it.
About 90% of the threads here at TNT have posts that go off the rails from time to time.
No different.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 12, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> I thought it was sort of amusing and I didn't know where else to post it.
> About 90% of the threads here at TNT have posts that go off the rails from time to time.
> No different.


Good answer lol


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 12, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Makeup can be dangerous.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 13, 2020)

**


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 13, 2020)

classic and epic


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 13, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m gonna bitch slap him if I ever catch himView attachment 4681700


He’ll be heavily armed and trigger-happy, guaranteed


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Bagginski (Sep 13, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Makeup can be dangerous.


 TRUTH...I grew up around fashion models, and I can say with confidence that ^this^ kind of “beauty” is LESS than skin-deep. NEVER fall for a clown - not a “rich” clown, not a “pretty” clown


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Bagginski (Sep 13, 2020)

He blowing pepper in her face?


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 13, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4682702


Wow


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 13, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4682702


The freaking rack!


----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 13, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4682668


This one would impress the hell out of me.


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 13, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4682702


This one is beautiful artistry.


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 13, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4682702



This is what would happen if you asked my wife to tie down the plants. 

She'd break out her knitting kit and <BLAM> it'd be done.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 13, 2020)

I hear all the good chemistry jokes argon.


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 14, 2020)

So far so good


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 14, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4682861


1 and 9.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 14, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4682698


A sneeze in that position chances are something's gonna blow right out her ass.


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 15, 2020)

When's season 5 Rick and Morty coming?


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4682667
> View attachment 4682666View attachment 4682665


Hitman monkey looks like Dr. Fauci lol


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## PatientGuddanStownd (Sep 15, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> When's season 5 Rick and Morty coming?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4684159


 not soon enough man


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## PhatNuggz (Sep 15, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> When's season 5 Rick and Morty coming?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4684159


Just watched YTC videos of Old People Watching episodes of Rick and Morty: Very funny


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 15, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4684454


----------



## raratt (Sep 15, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4684516


He just got fixed.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> He just got fixed.


Poor Paulie came to me right after losing his bits. Poor guy wore the cone of shame for a week.


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## Bareback (Sep 16, 2020)

Rain rain rain 8”s so far today ( according to the weather channel) 12-18” before it’s over.....maybe. Sally sure is a sloppy wet bitch, I hope we skip out on the blowjob.

Edit: I posted this shit in the wrong thread. I guess that’s the funny part.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 16, 2020)

Now for one to hit you in the feels


----------



## srh88 (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Sep 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4686398View attachment 4686399


Row of 5's on right side.. 7 down. And me


----------



## raratt (Sep 17, 2020)

@sunni


----------



## sunni (Sep 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> @sunni
> View attachment 4686726


Accurate


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 17, 2020)

Animated GIF - Find & Share on GIPHY


Discover & share this Animated GIF with everyone you know. GIPHY is how you search, share, discover, and create GIFs.



giphy.com


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 17, 2020)

True Best Friend


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 17, 2020)

This Will Scare The Shit Out Of You


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## Metasynth (Sep 17, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4686911


I believe @cannabineer is a fan of Gary Larson too


----------



## srh88 (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 17, 2020)

Hecccttoooorrrr


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4687386View attachment 4687387View attachment 4687388


#2


----------



## PhatNuggz (Sep 18, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4686348


Although totally out of context, as Jesus was coming down on the money changers, not the mom and pop/small business owners, it's still damn funny


----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 18, 2020)

I was more concerned about Mario having two right hands.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 18, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4686348


Dude in the back with the bird cage lol


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 18, 2020)

The one cop that be like “pass me the ball” when y’all are shooting hoops lol. And actual splash the net.


----------



## raratt (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Dougnsalem (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Dougnsalem (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## J232 (Sep 19, 2020)

From reddit


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Sep 19, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> View attachment 4688039


FIFY....


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## GBAUTO (Sep 19, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4688941


Who woulda thought that the tensile strength of body mount bolts matters...


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 19, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4688941


RC car?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 19, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> RC car?


I hope so. Least the wheels didn't fall off!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Gorillabilly (Sep 19, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> View attachment 4689167View attachment 4689168View attachment 4689169View attachment 4689170View attachment 4689171View attachment 4689172View attachment 4689173


Bruh..... i. Real high and this was freaky....stop it...lol


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 19, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4688192


My mom did that for 4 months and I put her in assisted living


----------



## raratt (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Sep 19, 2020)

This is a 3d printable image. I've used it several times.....


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 19, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4689262


I'd wager that guy was like that before 2020


----------



## lokie (Sep 20, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4689249


This does not provoke good vibes, it does not invoke positive emotions.

Is there lol/funny in this?


----------



## tkufoS (Sep 20, 2020)

lokie said:


> This does not provoke good vibes, it does not invoke positive emotions.
> 
> Is there lol/funny in this?


I lol'd to it..so did my wife of 21 years


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 20, 2020)

lokie said:


> This does not provoke good vibes, it does not invoke positive emotions.
> 
> Is there lol/funny in this?


Funny to me. My wife thinks it’s funny too. I guess not everybody would get it. I don’t expect everyone to either.


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## PhatNuggz (Sep 20, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4689256


more like next to a dump truck


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 20, 2020)

PhatNuggz said:


> more like next to a dump truck


I’ll take the dump truck over the Kia any day. Shit, the dump truck has more value than the Cadillac too.


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Sep 20, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I’ll take the dump truck over the Kia any day. Shit, the dump truck has more value than the Cadillac too.


Me at the dump truck dealership


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Sep 20, 2020)

Watch the whole thing its only a minute

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/ActualPublicFreakouts/comments/iwelli


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 21, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> RC car?


Nope, that's the real deal.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 21, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Nope, that's the real deal.


LOL no that's an rc car.


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 21, 2020)

Flaming-Goddess Cosplay


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 21, 2020)

Gorillabilly said:


> Bruh..... i. Real high and this was freaky....stop it...lol


Just for you...


----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## tkufoS (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## tkufoS (Sep 21, 2020)

y


----------



## Gorillabilly (Sep 21, 2020)

Go


FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4689256


Got wagon bruh????


----------



## Gorillabilly (Sep 21, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Just for you...
> 
> View attachment 4691044


God dammit stop it... i like eating crab and raccoon. Don't know if I can eat either now....lol.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 21, 2020)

Gorillabilly said:


> God dammit stop it... i like eating crab and raccoon. Don't know if I can eat either now....lol.


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 22, 2020)

Gorillabilly said:


> i like eating crab and *raccoon*.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 22, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


>


Nice Highlights.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 22, 2020)

PhatNuggz said:


> more like next to a dump truck


Are we brushing up on our body shaming now?


----------



## raratt (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Sep 22, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4691774


It still is if you are 5'2.


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 22, 2020)

This woman stole my phone in a Bar at the weekend. She doesn't seem to realize that all the pics she takes are uploaded to my dropbox. If anyone knows this woman please tell her I've just bought some extra storage and I'll send her on the charger if she needs it!


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## tkufoS (Sep 22, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> View attachment 4691971


My bananaconda don't want none unless you got buns hun


----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## Pparker88 (Sep 23, 2020)

Just thought I’d contribute. Lol


----------



## lokie (Sep 23, 2020)

Pparker88 said:


> Just thought I’d contribute. Lol


Political memes have a home in the following link.






Political memes ONLY.. To prove your political points.


No comments. Just memes. Post your political meme to prove or persuade an opinion or proof of why your politician is better than the next. Annndddd... GO.



www.rollitup.org





Politics need be directed to the politics thread.

Thank you for your participation.


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 23, 2020)

**


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4693178


Lol.





__





bob and tom captain obvious - Bing video







www.bing.com


----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 23, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4692857


SACRE BLEU


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 24, 2020)

When Your Kissed By A Random Girl At A Party


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 24, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4694192


The car though.....


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Sep 25, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> The car though.....


Ya she's crushimg it with her hoof


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 25, 2020)

spliffendz said:


>


Why???


----------



## xtsho (Sep 25, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> When Your Kissed By A Random Girl At A Party
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4694058


When I was younger and single I'd have spun that around and looked for an empty room or a patch of grass in the yard.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 25, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4694192


 That's just gross. Why did you post that disgusting picture. My Eyes!


----------



## xtsho (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Gorillabilly (Sep 25, 2020)

xtsho said:


>


Hell yea...... Sunday dinner.


----------



## Gorillabilly (Sep 25, 2020)

xtsho said:


>


Yell laugh but ive eaten everything on that label, fresh tho not canned.... im no savage.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 25, 2020)

Gorillabilly said:


> Hell yea...... Sunday dinner.


Not mine!


----------



## Dougnsalem (Sep 25, 2020)

xtsho said:


>


Got some friends back in West Virginia. We get fast food A LOT, when we go visit. Walking into the kitchen and seeing 20 squirrel heads lined up on the counter, was a little too much.... 

It's all fair though. They aren't too hot on our clams and oysters. Lol


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 25, 2020)

Dougnsalem said:


> Got some friends back in West Virginia. We get fast food A LOT, when we go visit. Walking into the kitchen and seeing 20 squirrel heads lined up on the counter, was a little too much....
> 
> It's all fair though. They aren't too hot on our clams and oysters. Lol


I've got an FB friend from Alabama, I think they eat anything that moves and we are weird for not sharing the passon


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 25, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Why???


ICP dork


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 25, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> ICP dork


Dork or dumbass?


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 25, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> ICP dork


Insane Clown Posse?


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 25, 2020)

Not a pic but more a thought, why do folk post up pictures of white pubes on their plant and ask if it's time to harvest? Surely if your dealer turned up with a bag of white pubes you wouldn't buy or smoke them.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 25, 2020)

Sign you might have a moisture gnat problem.


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 25, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Sign you might have a moisture gnat problem.


Tell me what I’m seeing


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Tell me what I’m seeing


Little spider on the rim of the pot. Pretty much center of the photo.


----------



## Gorillabilly (Sep 25, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 4695093


When they get passed just keep saying.. lol no really....


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 25, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Little spider on the rim of the pot. Pretty much center of the photo.


He looks like Guido from Cars
Wait no Luigi


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 25, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309635063886286854


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 26, 2020)

Oh boy, do I have THE mug for you!


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Smokesteve (Sep 26, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4695973


Turtle wins that all day long.


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 26, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4696354


Jar-jar Boinks is not an improvement


----------



## tkufoS (Sep 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Jar-jar Boinks is not an improvement


Thought that was ta-ta binks


----------



## Gorillabilly (Sep 26, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> Thought that was ta-ta binks


Niiice...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Sep 27, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4696699


if you have not walked bare foot in wet cement you wont understand it.

It is worth the risk, the first time.


----------



## greg nr (Sep 27, 2020)

http://imgur.com/pIDVNUp




http://imgur.com/QX85j4S


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 27, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310327932380876800


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 27, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310404104879972352


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Dougnsalem (Sep 28, 2020)

I'm pushing my luck with this one......


----------



## Dougnsalem (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Dougnsalem (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Joedank (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Dougnsalem (Sep 28, 2020)

Joedank said:


> View attachment 4698233


Obviously, I'm not as sharp as what I think I am. Can I get a help out on this one please....... Lol


----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 28, 2020)

Dougnsalem said:


> Obviously, I'm not as sharp as what I think I am. Can I get a help out on this one please....... Lol


S'mores on a whore


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Bareback (Sep 28, 2020)

Dougnsalem said:


> Obviously, I'm not as sharp as what I think I am. Can I get a help out on this one please....... Lol


I read that as s’more on a hoe ....... doesn’t rhyme but that’s how I cezee it


----------



## tkufoS (Sep 28, 2020)

I think pronounced like the last word ?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 28, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4697875


Fake armor... so bad.


----------



## DankWilliamsSr (Sep 28, 2020)

Chocolate on a harlet 
Lick and stick on a trick
Graham on a wham bam thank you mam


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Dougnsalem (Sep 29, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> S'mores on a whore


Lmao. I couldn't get anything to rhyme with hooker. It didn't help that my phone made it look like a sandwich either....


----------



## Dougnsalem (Sep 29, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I read that as s’more on a hoe ....... doesn’t rhyme but that’s how I cezee it


I greatly appreciate the sacrifice that you made, so I wouldn't be the only one that didn't quite get that meme. That was kind of you. Have a great day! 


(Lol)


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4698605


Was filmed in NJ........and the camp is still open.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northern_New_Jersey_Council#Camp_No-Be-Bo-Sco 

"In 1979, the camp was forever immortalized as an important location in horror film history for being the filming location of the first Friday the 13th film released in 1980. The film was the beginning of what would become a multi-million dollar franchise with a very dedicated fan base so much so that the camp holds events and tours for fans of the film."


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Was filmed in NJ........and the camp is still open.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northern_New_Jersey_Council#Camp_No-Be-Bo-Sco
> 
> "In 1979, the camp was forever immortalized as an important location in horror film history for being the filming location of the first Friday the 13th film released in 1980. The film was the beginning of what would become a multi-million dollar franchise with a very dedicated fan base so much so that the camp holds events and tours for fans of the film."


looks like a guy put the statue in the lake in Minnesota that has the same name as the fictional camp name. 









A Jason Voorhees Statue Lurks at the Bottom of a Minnesota Lake


Divers will get a Friday the 13th scare when they explore this lake in Minnesota because Jason Voorhees statue is chained to the bottom.




nerdist.com


----------



## srh88 (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Gorillabilly (Sep 29, 2020)

NinjaShamen said:


> View attachment 4699135


God damn man I'm weak as FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK RITE NOW!!!!!!!!  City folk...


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310590020127010822


----------



## raratt (Sep 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310590020127010822


There are birds on Guam that do the same thing, I've seen joggers carrying a tennis racket to try to fend them off.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> There are birds on Guam that do the same thing, I've seen joggers carrying a tennis racket to try to fend them off.


lol they don't seem to be coming in contact with them, just close passes. We should export some Canadian geese so they can see what real dickhead birds are like.


----------



## raratt (Sep 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol they don't seem to be coming in contact with them, just close passes. We should export some Canadian geese so they can see what real dickhead birds are like.


I've seen a mockingbird pick up a cat by it's tail before, not all the way, just enough to make it's point.


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> I've seen a mockingbird pick up a cat by it's tail before, not all the way, just enough to make it's point.


We called it chirpy....


Until my cat called it lunch 



You can see the bird seed that was undigested 

SH420


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Sep 30, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4699902


Reminded me of this:


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Sep 30, 2020)

+ his seed collection


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 4700001


Good one!


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Oct 1, 2020)

@Laughing Grass


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> @Laughing Grass
> View attachment 4700912


we don't have a lot to be smug about right now.


----------



## lokie (Oct 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4700905


Fake news. 

Bandage all of your fingers for a few weeks.

You will pick your nose some how.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4700905


I have a big nose and small thumbs.


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 1, 2020)

lokie said:


> Fake news.
> 
> Bandage all of your fingers for a few weeks.
> 
> You will pick your nose some how.





cannabineer said:


> I have a big nose and small thumbs.


I was curious how many people would test the theory by sticking their thumb up their nose. 

I did


----------



## greg nr (Oct 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was curious how many people would test the theory by sticking their thumb up their nose.
> 
> I did


It always works with kids. How do you get one to put peas up their nose? You tell them not to do it out of the blue, then wait.


----------



## NinjaShamen (Oct 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was curious how many people would test the theory by sticking their thumb up their nose.
> 
> I did


Did it fit?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 1, 2020)

NinjaShamen said:


> Did it fit?


yup


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Oct 1, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I have a big nose and small thumbs.


Made it to the first knuckle myself


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 1, 2020)

greg nr said:


> It always works with kids. How do you get one to put peas up their nose? You tell them not to do it out of the blue, then wait.


True story, this one guy in his 60's got a pea stuck up his nose when in early teens and 
finally had it removed 50 years later. You can only imagine what that pea looked like once removed.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4701658


Eww....

Son of a bitch, your picture brought back bad smell memories of fishing with the guys after a week of camping.


----------



## raratt (Oct 2, 2020)

Something fishy going on today...


----------



## Bareback (Oct 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4701695
> Something fishy going on today...


Fish assholes ummm yummy.


----------



## greg nr (Oct 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4701695
> Something fishy going on today...


I'd have to try that just see what's in the secret formula.....


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 2, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Fish assholes ummm yummy.


They’re extra yummy threaded onto spaghetti and boiled


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> They’re extra yummy threaded onto spaghetti and boiled


I've got a buddy who goes to Thailand with his family and his kids love "chicken butt on a stick". 

Butt kabobs. 

That ain't right...


----------



## raratt (Oct 2, 2020)

@sunni


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Gorillabilly (Oct 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> They’re extra yummy threaded onto spaghetti and boiled


Or.... on thread to decorate the Christmas tree.


----------



## DaFreak (Oct 2, 2020)

Just love the fact that everybody who reads this thread stuck their thumb up their nose. Thank god nobody has a bridge for sale.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Oct 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4701967View attachment 4701968


That's my security detail.........


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4701695
> Something fishy going on today...


I thought fish bung for eats was a joke until I seen your post combined 
with the pic (below) I had stored.
Apparently this delicacy is real!


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## ebcrew (Oct 2, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4694849


Ill never be able to unsee that


----------



## srh88 (Oct 2, 2020)

DaFreak said:


> Thank god nobody has a bridge for sale.


How much


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 2, 2020)

Hemp-laden theft suspects arrested walking along Clackamas County highway


"Green leaves were poking out of the pockets of the subjects.”




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## raratt (Oct 2, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Hemp-laden theft suspects arrested walking along Clackamas County highway
> 
> 
> "Green leaves were poking out of the pockets of the subjects.”
> ...


They had to put signs by the hemp fields that say "This won't get you high" Idiots.


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> They had to put signs by the hemp fields that say "This won't get you high" Idiots.


They're lucky all the got was arrested. There are places where they might just disappear if they got caught stealing peoples crops. Southern Oregon / Northern California come to mind.


----------



## Gorillabilly (Oct 2, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Hemp-laden theft suspects arrested walking along Clackamas County highway
> 
> 
> "Green leaves were poking out of the pockets of the subjects.”
> ...


Lol, where I grew up you didn't steal peoples pot plants.... they likely belonged to a judge, cop, deputy etc... lol


----------



## Halman9000 (Oct 2, 2020)

Has anyone seen the missing sissors ?

sitgslllovovov ovoorrocd

Halman9000


----------



## Halman9000 (Oct 2, 2020)

Has any one seen the imaginary missing scissors ?

Halman9000


----------



## Halman9000 (Oct 2, 2020)

Barbers are evil , when I go to AA they pull out a gun and start playing with it and look at me ,

Damn


----------



## Halman9000 (Oct 2, 2020)

If half the people hate me and the other half love me , that means the dems won , took away the fillibuter , which makes me vice president , and my vote is i love me , which means i live for while longer . The vote will be 51 to 50 ,

Halman9000


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Halman9000 (Oct 2, 2020)

Pumert said:


> the only reason they started gathering was because the dude started giving away free joints and grilled cheese samiches


Wait for it , wait for it .
field of dreams

Halman9000


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2020)

Halman9000 said:


> If half the people hate me and the other half love me , that means the dems won , took away the fillibuter , which makes me vice president , and my vote is i love me , which means i live for while longer . The vote will be 51 to 50 ,
> 
> Halman9000


What are you on?


----------



## Halman9000 (Oct 2, 2020)

I never should have handled my homemade uncooked fertilyzer , I bought some coir organic cooked fertilizer . they cook it for several hours to kill all the anerobic bad bacteria for several hours , but not hot enough to kill the good fungi and good bacteria . They said that makes it hot fertilyzer ,

i probably got some bad bacteria from handling my uncooked homeade fertilyzer without gloves .

I am feeling better now . Thanks for asking .

Hal


----------



## raratt (Oct 2, 2020)

Halman9000 said:


> I never should have handled my homemade uncooked fertilyzer , I bought some coir organic cooked fertilizer . they cook it for several hours to kill all the anerobic bad bacteria for several hours , but not hot enough to kill the good fungi and good bacteria . They said that makes it hot fertilyzer ,
> 
> i probably got some bad bacteria from handling my uncooked homeade fertilyzer without gloves .
> 
> ...


If Lyzer is fertile wear a condom.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> If Lyzer is fertile wear a condom.


He’s from polit... something, so that condom is venereal Tupperware.


----------



## Axion42 (Oct 2, 2020)

Halman9000 said:


> I never should have handled my homemade uncooked fertilyzer , I bought some coir organic cooked fertilizer . they cook it for several hours to kill all the anerobic bad bacteria for several hours , but not hot enough to kill the good fungi and good bacteria . They said that makes it hot fertilyzer ,
> 
> i probably got some bad bacteria from handling my uncooked homeade fertilyzer without gloves .
> 
> ...


Buh bye!


----------



## Joedank (Oct 2, 2020)

Axion42 said:


> Buh bye!


Agreed


----------



## NinjaShamen (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 2, 2020)

NinjaShamen said:


> View attachment 4702370


Quadceratops ops


----------



## srh88 (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 3, 2020)

Being Old Is So Much Fun!


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 3, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 4703223


MANGINA


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 4, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312147206737018882


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 4, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312147206737018882


Someone should buy him a few lures.


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312147206737018882


@Bobby schmeckle


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 4, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4703974


I first read this as "HUGO".


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 4, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> View attachment 4703216


Hopefully something different was used when they got close to the bar.


----------



## raratt (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 4, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4704231


My wife has a funny story about watching me do something like that.....I had no idea.


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## go go kid (Oct 4, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4704376


whats the name of that plant?????? i want loads as cover/camoflage plants


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 4, 2020)

go go kid said:


> whats the name of that plant?????? i want loads as cover/camoflage plants


Not sure, freakshow or something like that


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 4, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> Not sure, freakshow or something like that


Yeah..freakshow


----------



## go go kid (Oct 4, 2020)

lol, i thaught you was joking, thanx for the info, going to get me some seeds and try them out if they will grow over here


----------



## go go kid (Oct 4, 2020)

https://darkheartnursery.com/news/meet-the-freakshow/ cool, its a cannabis plant, not a lookalike


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 4, 2020)

go go kid said:


> https://darkheartnursery.com/news/meet-the-freakshow/ cool, its a cannabis plant, not a lookalike


Have you heard of ducksfoot also?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 5, 2020)

where are muh seeds from anonymousbeanthieves.com

**


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Lockedin (Oct 5, 2020)

If 2020 was a punk rock show...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2020)

6 for me.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> 6 for me.
> 
> View attachment 4704967


I got 3


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> 6 for me.
> 
> View attachment 4704967


ten


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 5, 2020)

3 also


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 5, 2020)

5


----------



## Bareback (Oct 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> 6 for me.
> 
> View attachment 4704967


2 ...... I almost had a perfect score


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Lockedin (Oct 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> 6 for me.
> 
> View attachment 4704967


1 point (skydving - not yet...)


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2020)

lol I thought six was pretty out there. 

@cannabineer You've missed so much 

I wanna guess the ones you haven't done. 

Gotten a tattoo
Ridden a horse
Sung karaoke
Been arrested
Gone Ziplining
Been on TV
Gotten a piercing
Met a celebrity
Been Skydiving
Skinny Dipped


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I thought six was pretty out there.
> 
> @cannabineer You've missed so much
> 
> ...


Very good guesses!

I have never skipped school or broken a bone. I have been put on a pony.

The celebrity thing is gray. Henry Kissinger gave a talk at our school. (I grew up in the DC suburbs.) I think we made eye contact twice.


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Very good guesses!
> 
> I have never skipped school or broken a bone. I have been put on a pony.
> 
> The celebrity thing is gray. Henry Kissinger gave a talk at our school. (I grew up in the DC suburbs.) I think we made eye contact twice.


Never skipping school is kind of surprising. I went to grade 12 and did my oac Barrie Ontario, it was a way bigger school than the one I went to in Orillia. It was so easy to slip out of class after attendance or just go for a washroom break and never come back. 

Can you classify a politician as a celebrity?


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 5, 2020)

I shouldn't - but will brag a bit - 4, 5, 9, 16, 20, 9 and almost 10 can be accounted for after an interview shoot one night.

*#16* - Immediately following an audio gig in Long Beach...
*#04* - Un-named celeb produced "a bit" of blow in the hotel, which turned into the celeb and our crew stealing our own... 
*#05* - limo (without the driver), 
*#20* - drinking at a bar and 
*#10* - almost going to jail when we stuck the limo on the beach - 
*#09* - got a ticket instead.

No wonder why I "only" smoke weed now...


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Never skipping school is kind of surprising. I went to grade 12 and did my oac Barrie Ontario, it was a way bigger school than the one I went to in Orillia. It was so easy to slip out of class after attendance or just go for a washroom break and never come back.
> 
> Can you classify a politician as a celebrity?


If celebrity = public recognition factor, I argue yes.


----------



## lokie (Oct 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Never skipping school is kind of surprising. I went to grade 12 and did my oac Barrie Ontario, it was a way bigger school than the one I went to in Orillia. It was so easy to slip out of class after attendance or just go for a washroom break and never come back.
> 
> Can you classify a politician as a celebrity?


I used to write my own "Please excuse Lokie from ????" notes.

Never got caught by the system. 
But my mom was upset to see me across town when she thought I was in school.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> If celebrity = public recognition factor, I argue yes.


I've met a few sports celebrities. Dotsie Bausch shortly after she won the silver at the 2012 olympics, Clara hughes and Curt Harnett. 

I also had a meet and greet with the wiggles cast in 2000, hard to top that. 



lokie said:


> I used to write my own "Please excuse Lokie from ????" notes.
> 
> Never got caught by the system.
> But my mom was upset to see me across town when she thought I was in school.


did you get an ass kicking after you were caught? They never accepted notes when I was in school, they had to speak with your parents on the phone.


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Oct 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've met a few sports celebrities. Dotsie Bausch shortly after she won the silver at the 2012 olympics, Clara hughes and Curt Harnett.
> 
> I also had a meet and greet with the wiggles cast in 2000, hard to top that.
> 
> ...


A note from a parent or medical office was all that was needed to be excused from classes at that time.

My dad had signed few if any school documents so I signed his name a few times. I knew they would not check signatures and there was
no past history of "delinquency" to draw attention.

The motherload came when I was able to get a Dr.'s script pad. I stopped signing my dads name and started signing the Dr.'s
script notes. Only for school, never for any other purpose.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2020)

lokie said:


> A note from a parent or medical office was all that was needed to be excused from classes at that time.
> 
> My dad had signed few if any school documents so I signed his name a few times. I knew they would not check signatures and there was
> no past history of "delinquency" to draw attention.
> ...


If I would have been caught trying to pull something like that off.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> 6 for me.
> 
> View attachment 4704967


7

Clark Howard? Herman Cain? Few athletes


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 5, 2020)

3 or 4 

Never broken bone, been arrested, or been skydiving.

Depending on how you define cruise? A dinner cruise around the Bay or a 12-hour deep sea fishing trip, yeah. A floataing hotel cruise where you're expected to at least spend one night or more and go on a voyage? No.


----------



## lokie (Oct 5, 2020)

RetiredToker76 said:


> 3 or 4
> 
> Never broken bone, been arrested, or been skydiving.
> 
> Depending on how you define cruise? A dinner cruise around the Bay or a 12-hour deep sea fishing trip, yeah. A floataing hotel cruise where you're expected to at least spend one night or more and go on a voyage? No.


I once went on a 3 hour tour.

Ended up here at RIU.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> 6 for me.
> 
> View attachment 4704967


1


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2020)

RetiredToker76 said:


> 3 or 4
> 
> Never broken bone, been arrested, or been skydiving.
> 
> Depending on how you define cruise? A dinner cruise around the Bay or a 12-hour deep sea fishing trip, yeah. A floataing hotel cruise where you're expected to at least spend one night or more and go on a voyage? No.


I'm not sure that qualifies as a cruise. My parents have a houseboat, I could take mine down to five. 

When I was 14 a bunch of us when down a water slide together at a public swimming pool, which was against the rules. I was squished off to the side and hit my face on something as we went by. I ended up with a concussion, fractured orbital bone and a big gash in my eyebrow. Still don't remember any of it, only coming around at the hospital. Not sure if it was because of my age at the time but there's only a slight hint of a scar and it's in my eyebrow so nobody can see it.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 5, 2020)

lokie said:


> I once went on a 3 hour tour.
> 
> Ended up here at RIU.


Now you’re stranded. Lol


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Bareback (Oct 5, 2020)

I’ve been up in a sky diving plane but didn’t jump out ..... I ain’t scared. Here’s how it went.... my son and I was at the infamous Tuskegee airport home of the Tuskegee airmen repairing the hangar doors after high winds had blown them in. On day two the jump plane pilot a black fella named Clem asked if we would like to take a ride during a warm up/system’s check flight and we gladly accepted. The plane only had one seat the pilot seat......it was awesome.

Being an employee at a major SEC college I’ve met many athletes and couches, worked on some famous pro athletes house’s. Partied with some rock stars and hung out with a couple movie stars and even have a cousin that was in Bay Watch with the Rock although I didn’t actually see her on the big screen. Sally Fields made a movie about 10 miles from my house I met her a couple of times, coincidentally I banging a chic who was in the movie and had the same name as the title of the movie. 
Arrested , yeah but I don’t want to talk about that or those hahaha.


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Joedank (Oct 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I thought six was pretty out there.
> 
> @cannabineer You've missed so much
> 
> ...


I haven’t gotten any tattoos or piercings. Guilty of the rest lol


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 5, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4705238


Aww, c'mon @spliffendz - kids are one of the many reasons God gave us weed!


----------



## Halman9000 (Oct 5, 2020)

Axion42 said:


> Buh bye!


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> 6 for me.
> 
> View attachment 4704967


5


----------



## Halman9000 (Oct 5, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4703103






Halman9000


----------



## srh88 (Oct 5, 2020)

@curious2garden


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## baldmountain (Oct 6, 2020)

Uh, I got a 12.

Yeah, I'm a goodie two shoes. Now I grow my own weed.


----------



## greg nr (Oct 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> 6 for me.
> 
> View attachment 4704967


I'm somewhere between 9 and 12. It comes down to things like is marijuana a drug (I say no, but that;s not how the law saw it in the 70's).. I need to get out more, preferably with a guide who can cut through all the crap.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> 6 for me.
> 
> View attachment 4704967


LOL 7


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 6, 2020)

The only thing on the list I haven't done is get a tattoo.

I have a tattoo, I didn't choose to get a tattoo.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 6, 2020)

3

No Tattoos, haven't been skydiving, haven't been on a cruise (other than a bay booze cruise)

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2020)

Joedank said:


> I haven’t gotten any tattoos or piercings. Guilty of the rest lol


carpe diem




curious2garden said:


> LOL 7


Maybe my life want so sheltered after all


----------



## raratt (Oct 6, 2020)

8


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> 6 for me.
> 
> View attachment 4704967


6 and 21 (flipping a lesbian.) I'm still trying


----------



## srh88 (Oct 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> 6 for me.
> 
> View attachment 4704967


I've never been on a cruise


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> .......snip.....
> Maybe my life want so sheltered after all


I was busy.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 6, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I've never been on a cruise


But you have been in a cruiser


----------



## beercan (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 6, 2020)

beercan said:


> View attachment 4705786


I'd eat it.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> 6 for me.
> 
> View attachment 4704967


3 for me

I've never been skydiving, ridden in a limo, or been ziplining

I sang karaoke *on* a cruise


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I've never been on a cruise


me neither. The thought of going on a boat to eat, get drunk and gamble doesn’t appeal to me at all.




Sir Napsalot said:


> 3 for me
> 
> I've never been skydiving, ridden in a limo, or been ziplining
> 
> I sang karaoke *on* a cruise


Ziplining is hella fun. You should go


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> 3
> 
> No Tattoos, haven't been skydiving, haven't been on a cruise (other than a bay booze cruise)
> 
> SH420


I’m surprised how many of you don’t have tattoos.

gotta get a RIU tattoo so you can unlock the all tatted up achievement.





Grandpapy said:


> 6 and 21 (flipping a lesbian.) I'm still trying


I flipped one...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 6, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> 6 and 21 (flipping a lesbian.) I'm still trying


Good luck


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 6, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> ...
> I sang karaoke *on* a cruise


You ... magnificent savage, you.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> 6 for
> 
> 
> Laughing Grass said:
> ...


6 is a good number


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> You ... magnificent savage, you.


I sang "Pictures of Matchstick Men"


----------



## Joedank (Oct 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m surprised how many of you don’t have tattoos.
> 
> gotta get a RIU tattoo so you can unlock the all tatted up achievement.
> 
> ...


I have flipped a lesbian with a ménage . Then she called one day out of the blue for a one on one consultation lol


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 6, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> The only thing on the list I haven't done is get a tattoo.
> 
> I have a tattoo, I didn't choose to get a tattoo.


I started out thinking it was funny (thought about someone drunk waking up with a tattoo, but a second later realized that this could also be something extremely horrifying that occurred. I hope it was more the first in your case.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 6, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I’ve been up in a sky diving plane but didn’t jump out ..... I ain’t scared. Here’s how it went.... my son and I was at the infamous Tuskegee airport home of the Tuskegee airmen repairing the hangar doors after high winds had blown them in. On day two the jump plane pilot a black fella named Clem asked if we would like to take a ride during a warm up/system’s check flight and we gladly accepted. The plane only had one seat the pilot seat......it was awesome.
> 
> Being an employee at a major SEC college I’ve met many athletes and couches, worked on some famous pro athletes house’s. Partied with some rock stars and hung out with a couple movie stars and even have a cousin that was in Bay Watch with the Rock although I didn’t actually see her on the big screen. Sally Fields made a movie about 10 miles from my house I met her a couple of times, coincidentally I banging a chic who was in the movie and had the same name as the title of the movie.
> Arrested , yeah but I don’t want to talk about that or those hahaha.


Mrs. Doubtfire or the Little Mermaid?


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 6, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I started out thinking it was funny (thought about someone drunk waking up with a tattoo, but a second later realized that this could also be something extremely horrifying that occurred. I hope it was more the first in your case.


I was passed out and woke up with dots on my bicep. They used India ink in a beer cap and a sewing needle and somehow 16 dots is supposed to be a ying yang.


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 6, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4706044


Ugggg... monochromatic look but the shades and the makeup don't fit.

Lady, get it together.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> 6 is a good number
> View attachment 4705924


No piercing? Just noticed it's spelled wrong lol. 

These are mine.


----------



## newgrow16 (Oct 6, 2020)

no karaoke, TV, cruise, piercing or skydiving. And no desire to change that fact, from one old fart.


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## Bareback (Oct 6, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Mrs. Doubtfire or the Little Mermaid?


Norma Ray.... although I would totally hit that mermaid .


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 6, 2020)

Joedank said:


> I have flipped a lesbian with a ménage . Then she called one day out of the blue for a one on one consultation lol


Pictures or it didn’t happen


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> No piercing? Just noticed it's spelled wrong lol.
> 
> These are mine.
> 
> View attachment 4706060


One ear is pierced several times lol ice and mom’s sewing needle 40 years ago. The right one pierced but my friend chickened out on the second one after she heard that first POP of the skin on the first one.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 6, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Pictures or it didn’t happen


By bi bye....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> One ear is pierced several times lol ice and mom’s sewing needle 40 years ago. The right one pierced but my friend chickened out on the second one after she heard that first POP of the skin on the first one.


Ouch! I guess after the first one you can't feel it very much. I had a navel piercing but it was painful and irritating so I took it out before it was healed.


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## neosapien (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Oct 6, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> View attachment 4704126





spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4705238


Pretty common thought.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 6, 2020)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 4706239View attachment 4706240View attachment 4706241View attachment 4706242View attachment 4706243View attachment 4706244


This is not the place for political memes


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 6, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> This is not the place for political memes



That was an approved and fact checked neopost not to be confused with a political meme.


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4706079View attachment 4706080View attachment 4706081


whut that mcauly pumpkin shit about bro?


----------



## srh88 (Oct 6, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> whut that mcauly pumpkin shit about bro?


Its a movie.. he died from getting fucked up by bees


----------



## srh88 (Oct 6, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313692745190445057


----------



## PhatNuggz (Oct 7, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> ten


5 for me


----------



## PhatNuggz (Oct 7, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I've never been on a cruise



I've done a good bit of sailing (sail boats), but don't like not being able to see land, and I don't like going to malls, and since cruises are basically floating malls that you can't leave...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Oct 7, 2020)

The struggle is real....


----------



## raratt (Oct 7, 2020)

@sunni


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## MoroccanRoll (Oct 7, 2020)

'Cause I always eat an Eggo waffle when I'm takin' a piss.


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> The struggle is real....
> View attachment 4707256


----------



## Mcdoolit (Oct 7, 2020)

Va...what??


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Metasynth (Oct 7, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4707313


My kinda party


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Halman9000 (Oct 8, 2020)

Halman9000 said:


> Halman9000


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 8, 2020)

A man walked out to the street and caught a taxi just going by. He got into the taxi and the cabbie said, "Perfect timing. You're just like Brian"
Passenger: "Who?"
Cabbie: "Brian Sullivan. He's a guy who did everything right all the time. Like my coming along when you needed a cab, things happen like that to Brian every single time."
Passenger: "There are always a few clouds over everybody."
Cabbie: "Not Brian. He was a terrific athlete. He could have won the Grand Slam at tennis. He could golf with the pros. He sang like an opera baritone and danced like a Broadway star and you should have heard him play the piano. He was an amazing guy."
Passenger: "Sounds like he was something really special."
Cabbie: "There's more. He had a memory like a computer. He remembered everybody's birthday. He knew all about wine, which foods to order and which fork to eat them with. He could fix anything. Not like me. I change a fuse and the whole street blacks out. But Brian, he could do everything right."
Passenger: "Wow. Some guy then."
Cabbie: "He always knew the quickest way to go in traffic and avoid traffic jams. Not like me, I always seem to get stuck in them. But Brian, he never made a mistake and he really knew how to treat a woman and make her feel good. He would never answer her back even if she was in the wrong; and his clothing was always immaculate, shoes polished too. He was the perfect man! He never made a mistake. No one could ever measure up to Brian Sullivan."
Passenger: "An amazing fellow. How did you meet him?"
Cabbie: "Well, I never actually met Brian. He died. I'm married to his bloody widow


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 8, 2020)

Someone Who's Starting To Date Again...


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 8, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4708181


Rad.....wicked awesome? 

Thinking late 40's white guy from Boston.....


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Oct 8, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4708177


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 8, 2020)

Praise the man,funny GIFs


Praise the man, funny GIFs | Search for More funny GIFs on www.GIF-VIF.com




www.gif-vif.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 8, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4708333


You need fried bologna in that....


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 9, 2020)

@jerryb73


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Maggs707 (Oct 9, 2020)

Big P said:


> post anything funny


This is the funniest grow I've ever seen. I feel like this guy needs his own reality show.


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 9, 2020)

Never Know When It Might Come in Useful
Nasrudin sometimes took people for trips in his boat. One day a fussy pedagogue hired him to ferry him across a very wide river.
As soon as they were afloat the scholar asked whether it was going to be rough.
‘Don’t ask me nothing about it,’ said Nasrudin.
‘Have you never studied grammar?’
‘No,’ said the Mulla.
‘In that case, half your life has been wasted.’
The Mulla said nothing.
Soon a terrible storm blew up. The Mulla’s crazy cockleshell was filling with water.
He leaned over towards his companion.
‘Have you ever learnt to swim?’
‘No,’ said the pedant.
‘In that case, schoolmaster, ALL your life is lost, for we are sinking.’


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Dougnsalem (Oct 9, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


>


Marrying material, if she had a quart of Old English there


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 9, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> View attachment 4709178


NJ DMV?


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 9, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4709265


Dammit! I want this.


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## ChingOwn (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Joedank (Oct 10, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4709955


Been there.


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 10, 2020)

Asians and French Fries


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 10, 2020)

Honest Protester


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Oct 11, 2020)

ANC said:


>


Is that the elusive MicroBug?


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 11, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4710746



Yeah I got the email that the Florida dispensaries now carry edibles. This is about right.


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 11, 2020)

DON'T FORGET TIPS


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 11, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4710979



CSB: 

So starting in late Feb. I started getting so stressed out leaving the house that I'd roll a fat cone and power smoke it right before leaving. About 2-4g joints. Then I go downstairs, wash my face, wash my hands, and begin rubbing everything I'm about to take with me down including my P100 3m plastic mask, with the Iso. Alcohol. I get to the store, wipe everything down again, put on my Darth Vader style PPE and go power shopping like I'm in a Pac-Man game avoiding the ghosts. 

One day around mid June this teenage kid wearing a a cloth mask started tailing me around the store. Not buying anything, just following me like a lost puppy. By the 4th isle I'd had it with this little shadow creeping me out. I spun around looked at him from under my tinted work glasses, "What's your problem?!?" 

He jumped back a bit, "Oh shit, sorry... It's just you smell like the cleanest bong EVER!" 

It was then I realized I can't smell a damn thing through that mask.


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 11, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4711359


I'm sure it's not just for men.....


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## go go kid (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 12, 2020)

A recently deceased Man is delivered to a local mortuary wearing an expensive, expertly tailored black suit.
The female blond mortician asks the deceased's wife how she would like the body dressed.
She points out that the man does look good in the black suit he is already wearing.
The widow, however, says that she always thought her husband looked his best in blue, and that she wants him in a blue suit.
She gives the Blond mortician a blank check and says,
'I don't care what it costs, but please have my husband in a blue suit for the viewing.'
The woman returns the next day for the wake.
To her delight, she finds her husband dressed in a gorgeous blue suit with a subtle chalk stripe; the suit fits him perfectly...
She says to the mortician, 'Whatever this cost, I'm very satisfied..
You did an excellent job and I'm very grateful. How much did you spend?'
To her astonishment, the blond mortician presents her with the blank check.
'There's no charge,' she says.
'No, really, I must compensate you for the cost of that exquisite blue suit!' she says.
'Honestly, ma'am,' the blonde says, 'it cost nothing.
You see, a deceased gentleman of about your husband's size was brought in shortly after you left yesterday, and he was wearing an attractive blue suit.
I asked his wife if she minded him going to his grave wearing a black suit instead, and she said it made no difference as long as he looked nice.'
'So I just switched the heads.'


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Cannasaurus Rex (Oct 12, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4707029


You're posts are the best, wake and bake and pissed my depends. Thank you.


----------



## CloudHidden (Oct 12, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> DON'T FORGET TIPS
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711119


LOL, but yeah, that's not the slope...


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 12, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4712259


Put the pic a few feet away will also do it


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 12, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Dammit! I want this.


Me too


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 12, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4688321


You should post this in the politics meme thread.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 12, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> View attachment 4691049


That can't be real...


----------



## go go kid (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## go go kid (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4712818


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4712818


I've had my bad nights......but it was never the alcohols fault.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> View attachment 4712823


That, triple sec, shot of st germain, limeade and lots of salt on the rim......mmmm good


----------



## raratt (Oct 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4712818


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> View attachment 4712823


I've seen so many people do stupid shit and puke their guts out on tequila that I've never had the urge to over do it. I"m dying to try @srh88 's Patreon XO Cafe and Bailey's shooter this holiday season






Tequila!


Who drinks tequila and what do you like? Ive recently been on a tequila kick as I periodically have done throughout my life. This time I've been on really into just blanco/plata tequilas. Usually shots from a glass with a small wedge of lime or on crushed ice with salt and lime, lemon or...



rollitup.org







DarkWeb said:


> I've had my bad nights......but it was never the alcohols fault.....


it's always the alcohols fault.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've seen so many people do stupid shit and puke their guts out on tequila that I've never had the urge to over do it. I"m dying to try @srh88 's Patreon XO Cafe and Bailey's shooter this holiday season
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whiskey Works!!!


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Metasynth (Oct 13, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4712140


That’s only a few minutes from where we live, dude


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 13, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> That’s only a few minutes from where we live, dude


For some reason I thought you might have lived in a rural area such 
as a mountainous or a forest type place.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 13, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> For some reason I thought you might have lived in a rural area such
> as a mountainous or a forest type place.


Topanga canyon, in the canyon towards the beach. A few minutes from Santa Monica, which is where Stoner Park is located

best of both worlds. Rural, but close to the city and the valley


----------



## raratt (Oct 13, 2020)

@GreatwhiteNorth


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 13, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Topanga canyon, in the canyon towards the beach. A few minutes from Santa Monica, which is where Stoner Park is located
> 
> best of both worlds. Rural, but close to the city and the valley


That's frickn' too cool! I love Topanga Canyon, been through there on the way
to the beach countless times my whole life. I always marveled cruising through the
canyon. It's so beautiful. You must really enjoy living there.
Seriously, I envy you big time! And your right, it is the best of both worlds just like you said.


----------



## lokie (Oct 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4712818


Each of them.


----------



## raratt (Oct 13, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Topanga canyon, in the canyon towards the beach. A few minutes from Santa Monica, which is where Stoner Park is located
> 
> best of both worlds. Rural, but close to the city and the valley


We used to show up at the Rock Store on Mulholland drive on our bikes back in the day, then roll down to PCH and back up to Ventura county.


----------



## lokie (Oct 13, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Topanga canyon, in the canyon towards the beach. A few minutes from Santa Monica, which is where Stoner Park is located
> 
> best of both worlds. Rural, but close to the city and the valley





Milovan1 said:


> That's frickn' too cool! I love Topanga Canyon, been through there on the way
> to the beach countless times my whole life. I always marveled cruising through the
> canyon. It's so beautiful. You must really enjoy living there.
> Seriously, I envy you big time! And your right, it is the best of both worlds just like you said.


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 13, 2020)

raratt said:


> We used to show up at the Rock Store on Mulholland drive on our bikes back in the day, then roll down to PCH and back up to Ventura county.


Ahhhh, the Rock Store! As you know, many celebs have frequented there since the early 70's to this day
including yourself, Keanu Reeves, Peter Fonda, etc...


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 13, 2020)

raratt said:


> We used to show up at the Rock Store on Mulholland drive on our bikes back in the day, then roll down to PCH and back up to Ventura county.


I must know if it sells minerals or Fenders.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4712818


Does this count? Prairie Fire.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> Does this count? Prairie Fire.
> View attachment 4712976


Yes... and gross.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yes... and gross.


the vomiting later that nite was bad but the heartburn was unbearable. i think i chewed about 2 packs of Tums.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 13, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> Does this count? Prairie Fire.
> View attachment 4712976


Trust the prairie to be hot and chili at the same time.
That should be the official drink of the Palouse.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> That should be the official drink of the Palouse


this is the official outerwear of the Palouse 








Palouse Prairie Co. - Casual Comfort for the Modern Outdoorsman


Palouse Prairie Co. is your destination for quality field hats designed for the modern hunter and outdoorsman. Our leather patch hats for upland, duck, deer, and elk hunters delier superior comfort and quality.



palouseprairie.com




side note: you are one of the very few posters that make me look up stuff. lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 13, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> this is the official outerwear of the Palouse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I want a shirt


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> the vomiting later that nite was bad but the heartburn was unbearable. i think i chewed about 2 packs of Tums.


So you drank more than one? Worst drink I ever tried was pomegranate, ginger beer and tobasco.  Caesars sound pretty gross too but I've never tried one.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> So you drank more than one? Worst drink I ever tried was pomegranate, ginger beer and tobasco.  Caesars sound pretty gross too but I've never tried one.


I like the eponymous salad


----------



## raratt (Oct 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I must know if it sells minerals or Fenders.


Beer and snacks, sometimes hot dogs.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 13, 2020)

raratt said:


> Beer and snacks, sometimes hot dogs.
> View attachment 4713016


That reminds me of the year (‘03?) I went on the Sierra Hope Ride.
Ex had the kids on the side of the road some 40 miles from start. I waved. They waved. Good memory.

Pic from ‘06.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I like the eponymous salad


Needs clam juice and tabasco.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I like the eponymous salad


I love a good COB salad.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Needs clam juice and tabasco.


Oh man there was this hole in the wall in Cambridge MA that served deep-fried clams with the guts still on. Those were occasionally gritty but the flavor was great.
A web search didn’t help. I wonder if they’re still around. Yum.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 13, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> I love a good COB salad.
> View attachment 4713041


I’m not a light eater


----------



## Sativied (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2020)

Sativied said:


> View attachment 4713045


well duh. 



cannabineer said:


> Oh man there was this hole in the wall in Cambridge MA that served deep-fried clams with the guts still on. Those were occasionally gritty but the flavor was great.
> A web search didn’t help. I wonder if they’re still around. Yum.


 I'm in! With some calamari and aioli sauce... god I miss restaurants.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm in! With some calamari and aioli sauce... god I miss restaurants.


Damn you! Now I have a craving for calamari. This one place had a great spicy ginger sweet and sour sauce. Oh man it was good......but for some reason it was taken off the menu


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> well duh.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in! With some calamari and aioli sauce... god I miss restaurants.





DarkWeb said:


> Damn you! Now I have a craving for calamari. This one place had a great spicy ginger sweet and sour sauce. Oh man it was good......but for some reason it was taken off the menu


whole deep fried baby octopus too. just a squeeze of lemon.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn you! Now I have a craving for calamari. This one place had a great spicy ginger sweet and sour sauce. Oh man it was good......but for some reason it was taken off the menu


you've got the kitchen skills, get crackin' 



rkymtnman said:


> whole deep fried baby octopus too. just a squeeze of lemon.


I don't know if I could eat that if it looked like an octopus. Calamari just look like onion rings.


----------



## lokie (Oct 13, 2020)

Sativied said:


> View attachment 4713045


This type of post is better suited for th politics forum.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Calamari just look like onion rings


little known fact but that's how they get rid of the supply of chicken assholes. give them a fancy Italian name. lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> you've got the kitchen skills, get crackin'
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if I could eat that if it looked like an octopus. Calamari just look like onion rings.


You ever get to try the ones with the legs still on? So much awesome in those crunchy little legs 






I'd totally fry some up......but I bet I probably can't find them around here or if I can it's gonna be stupid expensive. Never looked though


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> little known fact but that's how they get rid of the supply of chicken assholes. give them a fancy Italian name. lol


I eat that....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> You ever get to try the ones with the legs still on? So much awesome in those crunchy little legs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's how the English pubs serve it here, with cocktail sauce. I always though they were handles, like tails on shrimp.


----------



## greg nr (Oct 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've seen so many people do stupid shit and puke their guts out on tequila that I've never had the urge to over do it. I"m dying to try @srh88 's Patreon XO Cafe and Bailey's shooter this holiday season
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That' one of the main reasons its served.  

I swear a bottle will die if biden wins. I don't care what happens, I'll go out happy. Oh, and cannabis chasers as well. If covid were gone (ha!), many empties would fill my recycling bin, and my yard would be littered with barely clothed victims.


----------



## lokie (Oct 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> you've got the kitchen skills, get crackin'
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if I could eat that if it looked like an octopus. Calamari just look like onion rings.


Sautéed octopus is delicious.






On a stick?







Stir fry?







Fresh off of the dock is good although still live is a bit extreme.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's how the English pubs serve it here, with cocktail sauce. I always though they were handles, like tails on shrimp.


Cocktail sauce is ok. You should try the legs, it's good. 

I made some shrimp the other night. Kinda along this recipe I got from here. I didn't have the ham so I used bacon. Super good  





Kiss my GRITS!


Real cream of course, sweet cream salted butter to toss the onions bell peppers & shrimp, and mild fine-shred cheddar for that incredible cheesy goodness. Topped with chives for that little "extra" Mmmmm



www.rollitup.org


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2020)

lokie said:


> Sautéed octopus is delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd eat it.


----------



## Sativied (Oct 13, 2020)

lokie said:


> This type of post is better suited for th politics forum.


Nah, they lost all sense of humor there. There’s no political message intended, unless you want to politicize the pee storage location as being left/right.


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 13, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4712955


Michelin Man finally getting a much deserved tan huh?


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Oct 13, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> You ever get to try the ones with the legs still on? So much awesome in those crunchy little legs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We catch them every spring and pretty much all year up here. They are tuna candy. But delicious in their own right. We get both ilex and loligo, but loligo are what people usually call calamari. Both are delicious.

Just plain stupid fun to catch. Just don't wear clothes you care about.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2020)

lokie said:


> Sautéed octopus is delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No! Too far. 








DarkWeb said:


> Cocktail sauce is ok. You should try the legs, it's good.
> 
> I made some shrimp the other night. Kinda along this recipe I got from here. I didn't have the ham so I used bacon. Super good
> 
> ...


I gotta stop talking about food lol. We're having leftover turkey, squash and turnip for dinner tonight.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2020)

greg nr said:


> We catch them every spring and pretty much all year up here. They are tuna candy. But delicious in their own right. We get both ilex and loligo, but loligo are what people usually call calamari. Both are delicious.
> 
> Just plain stupid fun to catch. Just don't wear clothes you care about.


That looks like fun.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> No! Too far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is something darkly thrilling about feasting on a delicate sautée of something that may have been smarter than I was.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> No! Too far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Taco Tuesday here. Margarita time in 10!


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 13, 2020)

Family Photo


----------



## lokie (Oct 13, 2020)

Sativied said:


> Nah, they lost all sense of humor there. There’s no political message intended, unless you want to politicize the pee storage location as being left/right.


There is little humor in politics.

That is why it is best left there.

Is your intent to spread angst and discord ?


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 13, 2020)

lokie said:


> Sautéed octopus is delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pulpo a al Gallega


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 13, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> little known fact but that's how they get rid of the supply of chicken assholes. give them a fancy Italian name. lol


Is sphincter Italian? 

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 13, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Is sphincter Italian?
> 
> SH420


It tested better than clucker puckers


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Is sphincter Italian?
> 
> SH420


Some...


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 13, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Is sphincter Italian?
> 
> SH420


wait until i tell you where they get one of the cheeses from in the quattro fromaggio pizza.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 13, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> wait until i tell you where they get one of the cheeses from in the quattro fromaggio pizza.


Denominazione di origine controllata “Fromunda”


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Denominazione di origine controllata “Fromunda”


I think that's almost verbatim from my balsamic bottle Bellisimo!!!


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## CloudHidden (Oct 14, 2020)

Sativied said:


> View attachment 4713045


And the crazy is stored in the dogma!


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 14, 2020)

http://imgur.com/a/ujkzTHj


----------



## raratt (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> @GreatwhiteNorth
> View attachment 4712915


We are in travel mode at the moment, reception is shitty at best


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4713911


Much circumspection needed to tell her that kindly


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Much circumspection needed to tell her that kindly


Think all the dip makes it in her mouth?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 14, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Think all the dip makes it in her mouth?


No; that shape looks a bit cardiac to me. (Disclaimer.) So not enough guydraulics.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> No; that shape looks a bit cardiac to me. (Disclaimer.) So not enough guydraulics.


Actually if you look to the poor guy on her left.....looks like he took some flack.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Actually if you look to the poor guy on her left.....looks like he took some flack.


looks like her dress god some stuff on his shirt


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 14, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4714132


His mom doesn't let him wear shoes in the house.


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 14, 2020)

**


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 15, 2020)

http://imgur.com/a/LpHIU5x


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 15, 2020)

http://imgur.com/vvYsjdv


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4714715View attachment 4714716
> View attachment 4714717


#2 is awesome! LOL


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> #2 is awesome! LOL


I sent it to my daughter


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 15, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4715074


Fuckin banana peels!


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Doug Dawson (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Halman9000 (Oct 15, 2020)

Halman9000


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Oct 15, 2020)

spliffendz said:


>


oh shit lol


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 15, 2020)

A man was sitting on the edge of the bed, watching his wife, who was looking at herself in the mirror. Since her birthday was not far off, he asked what she’d like as a gift. “I’d like to be eight again,” she replied, still looking in the mirror.
On the morning of her birthday, he rose early, made her a nice big bowl of Coco Pops, and then took her to Adventure World theme park. What a day! He put her on every ride in the park; the Death Slide, the Wall of Fear, the Screaming Roller Coaster, everything there was.
Five hours later they staggered out of the theme park. Her head was reeling and her stomach felt upside down. He then took her to a McDonald’s where he ordered her a Happy Meal with extra fries and a chocolate shake.
Then it was off to a movie, with popcorn, a soda pop, and her favourite candy, M&Ms. What a fabulous adventure!
Finally she wobbled home with her husband and collapsed into bed, exhausted.
He leaned over his wife with a big smile and lovingly asked, "Well dear, what was it like being eight again?"
Her eyes slowly opened and her expression suddenly changed.
"I meant my dress size, you idiot!!!!"
The moral of the story: Even when a man is listening, he is gonna get it wrong.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Doug Dawson (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 15, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4714946


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 15, 2020)

http://imgur.com/a/OAuknYi


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 15, 2020)

http://imgur.com/a/BMycl6y


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## go go kid (Oct 15, 2020)

LMFAO


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 15, 2020)

spliffendz said:


>


That was in Slate canyon, just outside Provo Utah.
I've been there!


spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4714946


The flakey crust makes it special.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> That was in Slate canyon, just outside Provo Utah.
> I've been
> 
> The flakey crust makes it special.


I get all kinds a stupid around a proper flaky crust.


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 16, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 4716025


Shouldn't that say Southside?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 16, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Shouldn't that say Southside?


That (perhaps mercifully) is double-bagged.


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 16, 2020)

Mother Of God He Exists!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 16, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Shouldn't that say Southside?


Backside


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 16, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Backside


Touche


----------



## lokie (Oct 16, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 4716025


Jump on and Ride It Like You Stole it. 











Not to worried for her future fulfillment. Somebody will fuck it.


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Growklahoma (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Prince Vegeta (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 17, 2020)

Who Wore It Better?


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Oct 18, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> View attachment 4717110


Ok, I have to ask, what is the worst reason?

Nobody will touch your sorry limp willy?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 18, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Ok, I have to ask, what is the worst reason?
> 
> Nobody will touch your sorry limp willy?


----------



## sunni (Oct 18, 2020)

no politics no nudity @Halman9000


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 18, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4717508


Lies!

No one can get their nails did for 4 dollars.


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Oct 18, 2020)

@Bobby schmeckle


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 18, 2020)

lokie said:


> Jump on and Ride It Like You Stole it. View attachment 4716126
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sick shit riding like that!


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 18, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4718327


That's not what that's for.....they're for making mojitos


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 18, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> That's not what that's for.....they're for making mojitos


I thought those were custom molcajete pestles


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 18, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4717784


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Halman9000 (Oct 19, 2020)

Halman9000 says


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4719057View attachment 4719058View attachment 4719059


Me: runs and grabs more tequila.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Oct 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4719077


And right there you have the difference between an additive process (3d printing) and a subtractive process (cnc milling)......


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4719605


Hahaha awesome!


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Halman9000 (Oct 20, 2020)

Halman9000 Says


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> View attachment 4719835


I think I gurged a little


----------



## lokie (Oct 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think I gurged a little


What is your position on cat shit coffee?


\
*Description*
Kopi luwak is a coffee that consists of partially digested coffee cherries, which have been eaten and defecated by the Asian palm civet. It is therefore also called civet coffee. The cherries are fermented as they pass through a civet's intestines, and after being defecated with other fecal matter, they are collected. [URL='https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kopi_luwak']Wikipedia


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 20, 2020)

lokie said:


> What is your position on cat shit coffee?
> 
> View attachment 4720044
> \
> ...


It’s utter crap


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 20, 2020)

Don’t let anyone tell you otherwise, civet coffee is the shit!


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think I gurged a little


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## ChingOwn (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## ct26turbo (Oct 21, 2020)

_here u go_


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 21, 2020)

Genetics Work In Mysterious Ways...


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Oct 21, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4721178


That dude needs to take notes from Toobin.

Get a Zoom account and it's easy.


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## radiant Rudy (Oct 21, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4699037


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 22, 2020)

You might be in trouble bro..


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 22, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4722121


I would literally sell my soul for that mutation.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 22, 2020)

Friends place in Austin. Zoom in.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 22, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Friends place in Austin. Zoom in.
> 
> View attachment 4722193


Scorpion?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 22, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4721998


Beans!


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 22, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Scorpion?


Appears so.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 22, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Friends place in Austin. Zoom in.
> 
> View attachment 4722193


Fucking scorpion!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 22, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Appears so.
> View attachment 4722211


I've always thought they were pretty common.


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Oct 22, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Friends place in Austin. Zoom in.
> 
> View attachment 4722193


What about the arachnid trying to sneak in?


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 22, 2020)

lokie said:


> What about the arachnid trying to sneak in?
> View attachment 4722256


Lol that’s what I saw before I zoomed in. Something crazy going on outside.


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## Halman9000 (Oct 22, 2020)

Halman9000 replies to Halman9000

Me Sybil praying , with my 10 other split personalities :


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 23, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4722121


----------



## NinjaShamen (Oct 23, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4723231


Some kinky shit going on in that blunt


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 23, 2020)

lokie said:


> What about the arachnid trying to sneak in?
> View attachment 4722256


She carefully corralled the scorpion and relocated it. The following morning:


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 24, 2020)

lmbo


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Oct 24, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4724286


One just like it at Busch gardens. That bitch is fun


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 25, 2020)

Jake the snizzake


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 25, 2020)

http://imgur.com/2E7LD80


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## hossthehermit (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## DurumGallico (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 26, 2020)

http://imgur.com/3bG0blr


----------



## DurumGallico (Oct 26, 2020)

He deserved it


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 26, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4725895


3 secs for previous users....


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 26, 2020)

or how small your cola is


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Oct 26, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> 3 secs for previous users....


is that anything similar to the "*5*-*second rule*!"


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 26, 2020)

3+5=


----------



## DurumGallico (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## CloudHidden (Oct 27, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4725679


IKR?!? Does it have two white hair-like things growing out of it or not???? It's not rocket science.


----------



## CloudHidden (Oct 27, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


But it's a whole millimeter thinner bro.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 27, 2020)

CloudHidden said:


> But it's a whole millimeter thinner bro.


(And up to 1.5x faster*)


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## ClasicRoast (Oct 27, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4724749


Lol Fanny Fidler


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 27, 2020)

http://imgur.com/VsNmBiV


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 27, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/VsNmBiV


Hope he got consent


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 27, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Hope he got consent


When you're famous they let you do anything. Grab them, whatever you want.


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 27, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4727033


Yeah mom's gonna be pissed.....


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## DurumGallico (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## DurumGallico (Oct 28, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


>


goodbye tailbone


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## GBAUTO (Oct 28, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4727295


Now that takes some effort to break Knipex pliers...


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 28, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


>


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 28, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4727506


Lol, I'd do her!


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 28, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4727513


Where can you find a condom that size to fit?


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 28, 2020)

Meanwhile in Russia..


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 28, 2020)

Parenting Level Cowboy


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Star Dog (Oct 28, 2020)

Security taken seriously! 

It's been built with decent 1.4" timber and has a pair of Abus padlocks on it?

Wtf?


----------



## lokie (Oct 28, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> Security taken seriously!
> View attachment 4727866
> It's been built with decent 1.4" timber and has a pair of Abus padlocks on it?
> 
> Wtf?


I once worked at a remote office miles from nowhere.
The company was having the security fence installed on Friday.
On Monday the security fence was gone. Yes someone had stolen it. The whole fence and gate too.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 28, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> Security taken seriously!
> View attachment 4727866
> It's been built with decent 1.4" timber and has a pair of Abus padlocks on it?
> 
> Wtf?


Is that trumps wall?


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## DurumGallico (Oct 28, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> Security taken seriously!
> View attachment 4727866
> It's been built with decent 1.4" timber and has a pair of Abus padlocks on it?
> 
> Wtf?


Windows defender.


----------



## DurumGallico (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4728397


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 29, 2020)

Looks like 30-06 Brass.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 29, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Looks like 30-06 Brass.


A chambering that means serious business.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> A chambering that means serious business.


I'm very fond of my Ackley.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 29, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm very fond of my Ackley.


I had a 223 Ackley. I like the concept. Thought about having a Browning reamed for .270A


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 29, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm very fond of my Ackley.


How does the Ackley acquit itself against the 300 H&H?

The Ackley version of that cartridge became the 300W


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I had a 223 Ackley. I like the concept. Thought about having a Browning teamed for .270A


Mines an A3O3 tricked out w/ timiney trigger, Swarovski 3-12 (I think), glass stock etc...
My loads will keep up with a 300 H&H w/ 180's in the short action.

Not really sure if I need that down here, but she'll go in the safe upon arrival.


----------



## Halman9000 (Oct 29, 2020)

Halman9000


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 29, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Mines an A3O3 tricked out w/ timiney trigger, Swarovski 3-12 (I think), glass stock etc...
> My loads will keep up with a 300 H&H w/ 180's in the short action.
> 
> Not really sure if I need that down here, but she'll go in the safe upon arrival.


I chose Leupikd mk 3/4 as my value inflection point.

I wanted a Zeiss but couldn’t make the price/ value argument. Zeiss, Leipzig and Takahashi are tier 1.

~edit~ sheesh spellcheck Leupold


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 29, 2020)

Quality Japanese Wrestling..


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## JimPanse117 (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I chose Leupikd mk 3/4 as my value inflection point.
> 
> I wanted a Zeiss but couldn’t make the price/ value argument. Zeiss, Leipzig and Takahashi are tier 1.


I chose the Sworvski after carefully inspecting a half dozen top of the line scopes.
I do not regret!


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 29, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I chose the Sworvski after carefully inspecting a half dozen top of the line scopes.
> I do not regret!


I never got to look through one, and I have no doubt that it’s a world-class optic.

I am curious as to the washouts. I wager that the one you chose wasn’t the one you favored going in.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I never got to look through one, and I have no doubt that it’s a world-class optic. 4
> 
> I am curious as to the washouts. I wager that the one you chose wasn’t the one you favored going in.


I really wanted the range finding option as well but at 4K I decided I would just use my Leipold handheld instead


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 29, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I really wanted the range finding option as well but at 4K I decided I would just use my Leipold handheld instead


Good call; that tech really spank$ an early adopter.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 29, 2020)

Those are all nice scopes.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Those are all nice scopes.


Since I went to the Swarovski scopes & Bino's I see at least 100 % more of what I'm looking for.

Old eyes & all.


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 30, 2020)

http://imgur.com/WUIGw2f


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## GBAUTO (Oct 30, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4729280


Oh, how the mighty have fallen...


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 30, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4729430


Clearly she got a new coffee pot and took up orchid gardening.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 30, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Clearly she got a new coffee pot and took up orchid gardening.


clearly


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 30, 2020)

@cannabineer


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 30, 2020)

in the spirit of Halloween


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 30, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> in the spirit of Halloween
> 
> View attachment 4729450


LOL just happened to me last night.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 30, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL just happened to me last night.


you too....

and I thought I was the only one..


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 30, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Since I went to the Swarovski scopes & Bino's I see at least 100 % more of what I'm looking for.
> 
> Old eyes & all.


funny you mention binocs. was doing some internet searching last nite. 

howmuch of a step down in Steiner compared to Zeiss/Swarovski ?? or even Leupold for that matter compared to top notch?
@cannabineer


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 30, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4729430


I just broke a disc in my back looking at this photo.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 30, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4729430


Rigamortits......


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 30, 2020)

Common Superhero Pose


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 30, 2020)

Now You Can Say That Jesus Saved You..


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 30, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4729567


There's truth to this ad because back in those days plenty of kids smoked cigs lol.


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 30, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> funny you mention binocs. was doing some internet searching last nite.
> 
> howmuch of a step down in Steiner compared to Zeiss/Swarovski ?? or even Leupold for that matter compared to top notch?
> @cannabineer


I don’t know.
For example, there’s Zeiss from Germany and then their branded line of Chinese-made optics. “Terra” I think. Haven’t looked through either.

Bottom line, I don’t know who’s who any more.
For binos though I’m a big fan of the Fujinon 10x70.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 30, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> For binos though I’m a big fan of the Fujinon 10x70


never heard of them but i'll check them out. 
guess i need to pop into cabelas next time i'm up that way. i'm an impulse buyer so that trip could be very expensive. lol.


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 30, 2020)

These are the ones I use & they work unbelievably well for me.
Adjustment precision, "to the edge clarity" and the ability to be able to count tines on an animal 400 yds away.

Priceless!


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Oct 30, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> These are the ones I use & they work unbelievably well for me.
> Adjustment precision, "to the edge clarity" and the ability to be able to count tines on an animal 400 yds away.
> 
> Priceless!
> ...


Do they have a good focus through your neighbors windows?


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## DurumGallico (Oct 31, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4729953


How dare you make fun of God itself.


----------



## CloudHidden (Oct 31, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4729574


Damn! Since I haven't had any in forever, I thought I could just go reup...


----------



## srh88 (Oct 31, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4729941


Thats a really good tape though


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## ChingOwn (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 31, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4730477


I must be Muslim too. I get stoned everyday.


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 31, 2020)

Master Of Puppets..


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 31, 2020)

ChingOwn said:


> View attachment 4730383


Just used the line......


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 31, 2020)

an oldie but a goodie


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 1, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4731138


----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 1, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4730524


Meth is a hell of a drug...


----------



## greg nr (Nov 1, 2020)

I miss sunday papers and comics.... sigh


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Nov 1, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322949353472864256
that would freak me out for sure......


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 1, 2020)

http://imgur.com/Z6REdMX


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## ChingOwn (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Nov 2, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4731696


My cats feel exactly the same way.......


----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Nov 2, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4732243


For gawd sakes, Stop Drinking water!!!! Your gonna blow!


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 3, 2020)

Slow down bro,funny GIFs


Slow down bro, Find More funny GIFs on GIF-VIF




www.gif-vif.com


----------



## spliffendz (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4732623


I've only seen that done in Europe. Took a drag from a joint that I thought was weed but it was tobacco and hash.


----------



## raratt (Nov 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've only seen that done in Europe. Took a drag from a joint that I thought was weed but it was tobacco and hash.


I LOVED the black hash we scored back in the day.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> I LOVED the black hash we scored back in the day.


The best hash I've had was bubble hash I made myself. I would like to try some of the old school hash. I've tried lots of black and blonde hash from dispensaries and none of it seemed any stronger than weed.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 3, 2020)

This always makes me LOL


----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 3, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4733182Tha's


That's kinda stupid.
WTF is even supposed to be funny with that?


----------



## spliffendz (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 3, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That's kinda stupid.
> WTF is even supposed to be funny with that?


I blocked him a loooooong time ago.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 3, 2020)

I'm close to that or worse. ; )


----------



## spliffendz (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 4, 2020)

Hemp Museum Gallery (190, Barcelona


----------



## spliffendz (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 4, 2020)

**


----------



## spliffendz (Nov 4, 2020)

**


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 4, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That's kinda stupid.
> WTF is even supposed to be funny with that?


I thought it was kind of amusing but I guess not. 
My bad. Sorry about that and I'll be sure to be more careful when posting.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 4, 2020)

I had to see this so now you guys do too. Im not sorry


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I had to see this so now you guys do too. Im not sorry
> View attachment 4733782


Panko and fry it!


----------



## 420burn420 (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Nov 4, 2020)

420burn420 said:


> View attachment 4733867View attachment 4733869View attachment 4733870




Welcome back to TnT!

So much has happened while you were away.


----------



## raratt (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## 420burn420 (Nov 4, 2020)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4733877
> 
> Welcome back to TnT!
> 
> ...


Thanks bro I see you still posting that IFFY pic. Life happens , glad to see this is still a good community.


----------



## spliffendz (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Max Ehrmann (Nov 5, 2020)

TTrimming sucks! lol


----------



## Max Ehrmann (Nov 5, 2020)

WHO farted?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 5, 2020)

Max Ehrmann said:


> TView attachment 4734500Trimming sucks! lol


@doublejj


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Nov 5, 2020)

Max Ehrmann said:


> TView attachment 4734500Trimming sucks! lol


Who pays?

I've gotten to where I've Tom Sawyere'd that shiat. I've got a few friends who beg me to come over and trim. I'm like, "Sure, I'll put on a flick and pack a bowl." I get to sit and watch them marvel at my bud while I sit back and pack bowls. 

Now if I could get them to do that with the yard work too.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 5, 2020)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Who pays?
> 
> I've gotten to where I've Tom Sawyere'd that shiat. I've got a few friends who beg me to come over and trim. I'm like, "Sure, I'll put on a flick and pack a bowl." I get to sit and watch them marvel at my bud while I sit back and pack bowls.
> 
> Now if I could get them to do that with the yard work too.


Beer and pizza helps get my yard in order with the dudes I know.


----------



## greg nr (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Max Ehrmann (Nov 5, 2020)

lol


----------



## spliffendz (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 6, 2020)

About a pound


----------



## radiant Rudy (Nov 6, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4728041


Is that trump's Putinectomy


----------



## spliffendz (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Nov 6, 2020)

Me this week


----------



## srh88 (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Stone_Free (Nov 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4735216View attachment 4735217View attachment 4735218


I thought I could avoid arguments by only talking to myself. 
No you didn't.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 6, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324770008476475393


----------



## spliffendz (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Nov 6, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4735828


Dude, you need to shotgun a can of kaopostate...


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 6, 2020)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Me this week
> 
> View attachment 4735465


SLC punks! Love that movie!


----------



## spliffendz (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## mc130p (Nov 6, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4732608


this is me at work


----------



## spliffendz (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 7, 2020)

Big P said:


> post anything funny


----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Nov 7, 2020)

@Bobby schmeckle


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> @Bobby schmeckle
> View attachment 4736527


That about sums up the experience..and I can't wait until I can go fishing again.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Nov 7, 2020)

Lenin1917 said:


> View attachment 4736530












Spoiler


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 7, 2020)

Lenin1917 said:


> View attachment 4736530


----------



## spliffendz (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 8, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4736788


I just watched two non-existent Batman episodes w/Harley Quinn and Joker.

In one episode, the Bat is a birthday gift to Harley and she loves it. Cut to the first time she uses it and while it did the head smacking job, it broke and Harley cried.

In the other episode, the bat didn't break and Harley found her new favorite toy. She nearly took out Batman until her pet jackels grab the bat and Harley runs after them, hillariity ensued as she tried to get the bat back, while running from the police and the Batman.

Early morning brain takes me to strange places.

*shrugs*


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 8, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4736788


That's for playing Stickball. 

Hit a ball and it sticks to the bat.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 8, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4736789


Or go for a trip somewhere uneventful.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Nov 8, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> View attachment 4737038


Looks more like a penis than chicken. But I tend to fail tests all the time.


----------



## spliffendz (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## CloudHidden (Nov 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4737768


Dat ass!


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 9, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4738426


He's a chick magnet!


----------



## raratt (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 9, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> He's a chick magnet!


i think he is a chick


----------



## spliffendz (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 10, 2020)

**


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 10, 2020)

my cats anytime I have chicken.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## Halman9000 (Nov 11, 2020)

Halman9000


----------



## spliffendz (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Nov 11, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4720250


Ho - LY 

SHIT

LMFAOOOOO


----------



## spliffendz (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4739951


My legs


they cross


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Nov 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> @Bobby schmeckle
> View attachment 4736527


YES! This tickles my weiner in a most peculiar way.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 11, 2020)

Halman9000 said:


> View attachment 4739833
> 
> Halman9000


----------



## srh88 (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## Halman9000 (Nov 11, 2020)

Halman9000


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 11, 2020)

Halman9000 said:


> View attachment 4740110
> 
> Halman9000


But can you rap?


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 11, 2020)

Do I really want to.....hmmm


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 11, 2020)

IS THIS EVEN REAL?


----------



## spliffendz (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4740347




SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 12, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 4740399
> 
> SH420


kinda looks like Rick from the walking dead comics.


----------



## greg nr (Nov 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4740347


Well, this was unexpected........ But tank girl is a flick I love, so why not?


----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 12, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4740109


Thank me for my service


----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 12, 2020)

Lenin1917 said:


> Thank me for my service


You got any good raps?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 12, 2020)

Lenin1917 said:


> View attachment 4740481


Reminds me of this meme.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 12, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Well, this was unexpected........ But tank girl is a flick I love, so why not?
> 
> View attachment 4740436


lol I assumed you were a guy.


----------



## NinjaShamen (Nov 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4740347


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Nov 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4740347







Well shit... It's pretty much what I wore in high school...and college... and early adulthood, <looks in closet> 

. o O (Fuck, shit never changes.)


----------



## spliffendz (Nov 12, 2020)

View attachment 4740289


----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## CloudHidden (Nov 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4740347


WTF??? I'm suppose to change some zombie's oil? Zombies don't drive.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Nov 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I assumed you were a guy.


Sadly, I am......... But my spirit animal is tank girl.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 12, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4740186


Some razor wire would fix that in a jiffy.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 12, 2020)

greg nr said:


> *Sadly, I am*.


It's okay we still like you. 



CloudHidden said:


> WTF??? I'm suppose to change some zombie's oil? Zombies don't drive.
> 
> View attachment 4740651


I like steampunk!


----------



## DaFreak (Nov 12, 2020)

Lenin1917 said:


> View attachment 4740786


?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 12, 2020)

DaFreak said:


> ?


I'm guessing 14.......


----------



## Halman9000 (Nov 12, 2020)

Halman9000


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 12, 2020)

Halman9000 said:


> View attachment 4740831
> 
> Halman9000


How old are you? 


Where did all these 8th graders come from?


----------



## lokie (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Halman9000 (Nov 12, 2020)

Halman9000


----------



## Halman9000 (Nov 12, 2020)

Halman9000


----------



## srh88 (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4740347


My personal favorite


----------



## spliffendz (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4741329View attachment 4741330View attachment 4741331


Howard Stern had a anal ring toss game on his show


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 13, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Howard Stern had a anal ring toss game on his show


----------



## spliffendz (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## baldmountain (Nov 13, 2020)

Apocalypse movies are always in the desert. I think I'd be too warm in this.


----------



## spliffendz (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Nov 13, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>



That's why I always have female doctors. Oh, should go without saying but this is totally not safe for work, kids, parents. Well most Tom Green movies aren't acceptable for anyone.


----------



## spliffendz (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 13, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Howard Stern had a anal ring toss game on his show


artie won i think.


----------



## CharlieWex (Nov 13, 2020)

Funny conversation here)))) funny memes


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 13, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> artie won i think.


I freakin love Artie! 








Dirty Work (1998) - IMDb


Dirty Work: Directed by Bob Saget. With Norm MacDonald, Jack Warden, Artie Lange, Traylor Howard. A loser finds success in the revenge-for-hire business.




m.imdb.com












Artie Lange: It's the Whiskey Talkin' (Video 2004) - IMDb


Artie Lange: It's the Whiskey Talkin': With Artie Lange.




m.imdb.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 13, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I freakin love Artie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Elf too!! 
and that character he played: my big white momma 

sad that heroin got the best of him.

i still give the edge to jackie the joke man as far as jokes but artie had way better stories


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 13, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> Elf too!!
> and that character he played: my big white momma
> 
> sad that heroin got the best of him.
> ...


LOL yes those are good! He's a great guy but has lots of issues. 
Mad tv was awesome!


----------



## Halman9000 (Nov 13, 2020)

Halman9000


----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 13, 2020)

Funny Looking Mug Shots


----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 13, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4741216


How did you get into @doublejj grow?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 13, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> My personal favorite
> View attachment 4741072





spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4741997


I want to laugh at this but somehow can't bring myself to do it...


----------



## spliffendz (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 13, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> I want to laugh at this but somehow can't bring myself to do it...


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Nov 14, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4741964


Seen this car a couple summers ago

Pretty well done


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 14, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 4742034


or penis


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 14, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> or penis


You're wrong.

Nothing will get men to not touch their penis.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 14, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> You're wrong.
> 
> Nothing will get men to not touch their penis.


Amputation?


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 14, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Amputation?
> View attachment 4742256


Nope, then they're screaming "PUT IT BACK, RE-ATTACH IT, FUCKING DO SOMETHING!"


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 14, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Amputation?
> View attachment 4742256


Shades of Lorena Bobbitt.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 14, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 4742759


That was actually a pretty good movie.


----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 14, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 4741870


Ok that was a good one.....lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 14, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> How did you get into @doublejj grow?


You don't


----------



## spliffendz (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 15, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4743424


I be happy with a PS 1 threw 4.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Halman9000 (Nov 15, 2020)

Halman9000


----------



## spliffendz (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Halman9000 (Nov 15, 2020)

Halman9000


----------



## spliffendz (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 16, 2020)

Help does it look ok and how much will it yield

**


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 16, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> Help does it look ok and how much will it yield
> 
> *View attachment 4743934*


Now that's a green car!


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## solakani (Nov 16, 2020)

Just lit


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 16, 2020)

I see this as all of 2020


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322178315403276288


----------



## spliffendz (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4744719View attachment 4744720


LOL had to look again.....thought that was a rabbit


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 17, 2020)

LOL had to look again.....thought that was a rabbit 
[/QUOTE]

A rabbit wearing a lab coat with a receding hairline?


----------



## Max Ehrmann (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 17, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL had to look again.....thought that was a rabbit


theweathernetwork.com usually has a fat squirrel page this time of year but I can't find it. 



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> LOL had to look again.....thought that was a rabbit


A rabbit wearing a lab coat with a receding hairline?
[/QUOTE]

hareline looks okay


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> LOL had to look again.....thought that was a rabbit


A rabbit wearing a lab coat with a receding hairline?
[/QUOTE]

Definitely the biggest squirrel I've seen. LOL lab coat


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 17, 2020)

This one is from last fall. Looks like a capybara in the tree lol.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 17, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> LOL had to look again.....thought that was a rabbit


A rabbit wearing a lab coat with a receding *hare*line?
[/QUOTE]

FIFY

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> theweathernetwork.com usually has a fat squirrel page this time of year but I can't find it.
> 
> 
> 
> A rabbit wearing a lab coat with a receding hairline?


*hareline* looks okay






[/QUOTE]

You beat me to it.

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> This one is from last fall. Looks like a capybara in the tree lol.
> 
> View attachment 4744785


Damn that thing looks like it ate the neighbors cat!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 17, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> *hareline* looks okay


You beat me to it.

SH420
[/QUOTE]

Can't let a pun opportunity like that go by unchallenged.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 17, 2020)

Let me poo


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Nov 17, 2020)

Can anyone else see how freaky this could get?


----------



## raratt (Nov 17, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4745098


Perhaps she didn't want to wait to drip dry...?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 17, 2020)

lokie said:


> Can anyone else see how freaky this could get?


Alternate orifices await. They will judge the new tech.


----------



## Halman9000 (Nov 17, 2020)

Halman9000


----------



## Halman9000 (Nov 17, 2020)

Link Located
Did you find this Link Valuable
0 No 0 Yes


Halman9000


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4745269


Ditch that stick. Woody veg are the bane of a good salad.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 4745234


LOL that might be easier than finding a switch without getting screwed.


----------



## spliffendz (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## DaFreak (Nov 18, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4745446


Back in the day people used to be amazed when you could make a pipe out of anything


----------



## spliffendz (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 18, 2020)

Max Ehrmann said:


> View attachment 4744742


So true!


----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Halman9000 (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Nov 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4746339View attachment 4746340View attachment 4746341


I am SO FRIGGIN glad I grew up and got through college without cell phones or cheap video cameras......... Or social media for that matter.......

What happened in the past is just fake news at this point.


----------



## greg nr (Nov 19, 2020)

Thank you anonymous Canadian Highway Worker, for reminding us what is truly important in life.


----------



## raratt (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Nov 19, 2020)

I own several of thos 10mm sockets. They come with an invisibility shield that randomly turns on.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 19, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> View attachment 4746437View attachment 4746438View attachment 4746439View attachment 4746440View attachment 4746441View attachment 4746442View attachment 4746443View attachment 4746444View attachment 4746445View attachment 4746446


lol I almost broke my wrist cutting 6" holes in m buckets with the wristy twisty tool... hurt for a couple weeks.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I almost broke my wrist cutting 6" holes in m buckets with the wristy twisty tool... hurt for a couple weeks.


Amen! 
My big drill has a side handle and the 6" hole saw almost sprained my wrist while cutting a vent hole in the wall. 
-- edit -- 
hitting a nail didn't help


----------



## srh88 (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## CloudHidden (Nov 19, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4745913


So you wanted to be IG famous. Well, you made it!


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## Halman9000 (Nov 19, 2020)

Halman9000


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 19, 2020)

Halman9000 said:


> View attachment 4746906
> 
> Halman9000


How is this even remotely funny?
It's not.

Are we just randomly copy/pasting photos now?


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 19, 2020)

Halman9000 said:


> View attachment 4746906
> 
> Halman9000


So in light of this, we do have some parting gifts, if you want.....js..


----------



## Joedank (Nov 19, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> How is this even remotely funny?
> It's not.
> 
> Are we just randomly copy/pasting photos now?


He has been on my ignore since post 1 here. The rest of y’all are hilarious and a silver lining to some shitty Covid days in the food and beverage industry... 






Pen15


----------



## raratt (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 19, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4746983


Stolen..


----------



## srh88 (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 19, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4747008


Which one?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 19, 2020)

Went to the office. I'm pretty tired.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Bareback (Nov 20, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4746713


I usually just kick them to the curb but I could see this working too.


----------



## raratt (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## GBAUTO (Nov 21, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 4748033


I didn't realize how much of an issue this is. There's a crash site down the road from me exactly like this one.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 21, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4748212


Spliffy, I don't know what that is so I can't find it funny.


----------



## spliffendz (Nov 21, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Spliffy, I don't know what that is so I can't find it funny.


I think it's a cake of a nug


----------



## spliffendz (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## solakani (Nov 22, 2020)

Groppers growing UK Cheese starts at 4:20


----------



## spliffendz (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 22, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4749116


I'm scar....oused. Yup, scaroused.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 22, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4749115


Back when I smoked cigarettes, I started buying bright pink lighters so the guys wouldn't steal them -- and it worked! 

Highly recommended.


----------



## spliffendz (Nov 22, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Back when I smoked cigarettes, I started buying bright pink lighters so the guys wouldn't steal them -- and it worked!
> 
> Highly recommended.


We went to an old friends house once and he pulled out a shoebox full of all our lighters from over the years, let out a laugh like Nelson from Simpsons and gave us the most triumphant look as if we were in on his own game.


----------



## spliffendz (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Nov 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4749202


----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## CloudHidden (Nov 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4749202


It's great to know when that was because I don't remember shit from back then.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## CloudHidden (Nov 23, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4749295


That's so wrong it's right.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 23, 2020)

CloudHidden said:


> That's so wrong it's right.


I posted it on facebook.


----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 23, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4749295


This reminds me of literally days before she got very well known and just a day or two
before the MTV Music Video Awards when Amy (looking kinda wrecked) and her boyfriend came walking into my
buds piercing and tattoo shop on Melrose Ave (Hollywood Ca.), so it was just Amy, her boyfriend, my nephew and I
kickin' it for a bit before she proceeded to get a nose ring piercing and Amy had these torn up faded jean shorts on
with these very white chicken legs that were mostly covered in all sorts of bruises. It was shocking
to see lol especially after seeing all the well dressed hotties outside strolling Melrose.


----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 23, 2020)

Every time I seen my friends do duckface for a photo, I used this template and added to their picture, reposted it and tagged their parents.



They stopped doing duckface.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 23, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Back when I smoked cigarettes, I started buying bright pink lighters so the guys wouldn't steal them -- and it worked!
> 
> Highly recommended.


I don't see color!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 23, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 4749207


Love driving slower as I've gotten older.


----------



## spliffendz (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 24, 2020)

Proof of Global Warming


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 24, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> Proof of Global Warming
> View attachment 4750696


If the trend continues, 2030 will be commando.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 24, 2020)

Greg Norman’s innocent dog photo has an X-rated twist


Greg Norman has delighted fans with a revealing pic on Instagram. The 65-year-old golfing legend posted three photos of himself with his pooch on the beach captioning it, “A man and his dog on a Su…




www.google.com


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 24, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> View attachment 4750740
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A dedicated man, always seeking to straighten his putz.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 24, 2020)

Found in a reddit thread of a cop shooting a guy coming at him with a knife


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 24, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> View attachment 4750740
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's a rather large Remora hanging onto the Shark.


----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 24, 2020)

Fashion Fail


----------



## spliffendz (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## kovidkough (Nov 24, 2020)

this guy blames RIU hah


----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 25, 2020)

The perfect mask does exist.


----------



## CloudHidden (Nov 25, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> View attachment 4750740
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brings new meaning to the term weiner dog.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 25, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> that's a rather large Remora hanging onto the Shark.


Someone is having sea cucumber for dinner.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 25, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4751582


This is my everyday.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 25, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 4751636


Who fucking called me chicken!


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 25, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> View attachment 4750740
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where's @Metasynth with the rating?


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 25, 2020)

I


curious old fart said:


> View attachment 4751869


 Kinda want this. Does that make me a redneck?


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 25, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> I
> 
> Kinda want this. Does that make me a redneck?


that's an option


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Nov 25, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> I
> 
> Kinda want this. Does that make me a redneck?


Maybe, maybe not.

Jacuzzi bubbles cost extra.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 25, 2020)

lokie said:


> Maybe, maybe not.
> 
> Jacuzzi bubbles cost extra.


nothing a can of beans can't correct


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 25, 2020)

lokie said:


> Maybe, maybe not.
> 
> Jacuzzi bubbles cost extra.


Can I replicate with airstones, a fish pump and a box of tide?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## kovidkough (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Nov 26, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4752305


 At first glance, I thought it was an oddly shaped labia spreader


----------



## NinjaShamen (Nov 26, 2020)

@Laughing Grass except in this case, there world be T-Rex arms coming out of the open vagina.


----------



## spliffendz (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 26, 2020)

Best Thanksgiving meal ever. Follow me for more recipes.


----------



## spliffendz (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## radiant Rudy (Nov 26, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> Best Thanksgiving meal ever. Follow me for more recipes.
> 
> View attachment 4752749


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 26, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332110405846626305


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 26, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332110405846626305


Best challenge ever!


----------



## spliffendz (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4752976


----------



## spliffendz (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 27, 2020)

what happens when you smoke zombie kush


----------



## spliffendz (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Bareback (Nov 27, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4753333


It’s certainly looking that way.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 27, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4753443


Same tbh not to many liberal friends either. Most of my friend are commies and anarchists.


----------



## spliffendz (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 27, 2020)

HA!


----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 27, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4753747


Um no


----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## ChingOwn (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## tkufoS (Nov 27, 2020)

ChingOwn said:


> View attachment 4753813


2 girls one cake ?


----------



## spliffendz (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Nov 27, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4753542



Been there, done that, tossed the lighter out the window of the parked car. 

My friend in the passenger seat, "Da'fuq, that was my lighter dude."


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## DCcan (Nov 28, 2020)

Robot art made from scrap by locals and employees of an automobile repair workshop on the outskirts of the rebel-controlled city of Donetsk, Ukraine, November 26, 2020. (Photo by Alexander Ermochenko/Reuters


----------



## greg nr (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## solakani (Nov 28, 2020)

“I used to smoke marijuana. But I’ll tell you something: I would only smoke it in the late evening. Oh, occasionally the early evening, but usually the late evening – or the mid-evening. Just the early evening, midevening and late evening. Occasionally, early afternoon, early midafternoon, or perhaps the late-midafternoon. Oh, sometimes the early-mid-late-early morning. . . . But never at dusk.”

― Steve Martin


----------



## raratt (Nov 28, 2020)

solakani said:


> But never at dusk.”
> ― Steve Martin


That's when the blue meanies come out.


----------



## lokie (Nov 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> That's when the blue meanies come out.


----------



## spliffendz (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 28, 2020)

Lenin1917 said:


> View attachment 4754575


----------



## spliffendz (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## ChingOwn (Nov 28, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> View attachment 4753818


That's why they call it a muff duster


----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 28, 2020)

solakani said:


> “I used to smoke marijuana. But I’ll tell you something: I would only smoke it in the late evening. Oh, occasionally the early evening, but usually the late evening – or the mid-evening. Just the early evening, midevening and late evening. Occasionally, early afternoon, early midafternoon, or perhaps the late-midafternoon. Oh, sometimes the early-mid-late-early morning. . . . But never at dusk.”
> 
> ― Steve Martin


Tell Steve I was smoking at 4:20 am this morning and he needs to step up his game.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 28, 2020)

Lenin1917 said:


> View attachment 4754748View attachment 4754749


Heaven is only a prison in the sense that once you arrive, you will always be there. This is because time has no meaning there, so the default passage of continuity in that context is always *Infinity.* No matter where you go, there you are. This effect extends into the real world for those of us on the chronic.

However, it is possible to drop a marker on a moment of time by simply saying, ‘What now?’ and looking for your lighter.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 28, 2020)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> Heaven is only a prison in the sense that once you arrive, you will always be there. This is because time has no meaning there, so the default passage of continuity in that context is always *Infinity.* No matter where you go, there you are. This effect extends into the real world for those of us on the chronic.
> 
> However, it is possible to drop a marker on a moment of time by simply saying, ‘What now?’ and looking for your lighter.


I'm of the mind that heaven or hell can only exist as social hegemonies create them. Not to big on postmodernism or egoism, just thought it was funny.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 28, 2020)

Drinking and Covid testing don't mix.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 28, 2020)

Lenin1917 said:


> I'm of the mind that heaven or hell can only exist as social hegemonies create them.


So you're willing to accept what others offer?


----------



## greg nr (Nov 28, 2020)

Lenin1917 said:


> View attachment 4754724


----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 28, 2020)

I'm willing to work to build a better society but understand that progress requires cooperation and is dictated by material conditions.


----------



## spliffendz (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Nov 29, 2020)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> Heaven is only a prison in the sense that once you arrive, you will always be there. This is because time has no meaning there, so the default passage of continuity in that context is always *Infinity.* No matter where you go, there you are. This effect extends into the real world for those of us on the chronic.
> 
> However, it is possible to drop a marker on a moment of time by simply saying, ‘What now?’ and looking for your lighter.



*The Situation in Hell*
*Essays*
The following is supposedly an actual question given on a University of Washington chemistry mid-term. The answer by one student was so "profound" that the professor shared it with colleagues via the Internet, which is, of course, why we now have the pleasure of enjoying it as well.
Bonus Question: Is Hell exothermic (gives off heat) or endothermic (absorbs heat)?
Most of the students wrote proofs of their beliefs using Boyle's Law (gas cools when it expands and heats when it is compressed) or some variant.
One student, however, wrote the following:
First, we need to know how the mass of Hell is changing in time. So we need to know the rate at which souls are moving into Hell and the rate at which they are leaving. I think that we can safely assume that once a soul gets to Hell, it will not leave. Therefore, no souls are leaving.
As for how many souls are entering Hell, let's look at the different religions that exist in the world today. Most of these religions state that if you are not a member of their religion, you will go to Hell. Since there is more than one of these religions and since people do not belong to more than one religion, we can project that all souls go to Hell.
With birth and death rates as they are, we can expect the number of souls in Hell to increase exponentially. Now, we look at the rate of change of the volume in Hell because Boyle's Law states that in order for the temperature and pressure in Hell to stay the same, the volume of Hell has to expand proportionately as souls are added.
This gives two possibilities:
1. If Hell is expanding at a slower rate than the rate at which souls enter Hell, then the temperature and pressure in Hell will increase until all Hell breaks loose.
2. If Hell is expanding at a rate faster than the increase of souls in Hell, then the temperature and pressure will drop until Hell freezes over.
So which is it?
If we accept the postulate given to me by Teresa during my Freshman year that, "it will be a cold day in Hell before I go out with you", and take into account the fact that I went out with her last night, then number 2 must be true, and thus I am sure that Hell is exothermic and has already frozen over.
The corollary of this theory is that since Hell has frozen over, it follows that it is not accepting any more souls and is therefore extinct . . . leaving only Heaven, thereby proving the existence of a divine being, which explains why last night Teresa kept shouting "Oh, my God!"
THIS STUDENT RECEIVED THE ONLY "A".
_Author: Unknown / _



Hell is closed. The Ice Princess has seen the light.


----------



## greg nr (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Nov 29, 2020)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4754985
> *The Situation in Hell*
> *Essays*
> The following is supposedly an actual question given on a University of Washington chemistry mid-term. The answer by one student was so "profound" that the professor shared it with colleagues via the Internet, which is, of course, why we now have the pleasure of enjoying it as well.
> ...


I get the feeling that equation is a bit off now with the sudden influx of souls.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 29, 2020)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4754985
> *The Situation in Hell*
> *Essays*
> The following is supposedly an actual question given on a University of Washington chemistry mid-term. The answer by one student was so "profound" that the professor shared it with colleagues via the Internet, which is, of course, why we now have the pleasure of enjoying it as well.
> ...





curious2garden said:


> I get the feeling that equation is a bit off now with the sudden influx of souls.


Shannon entropy must be through the roof right now


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 29, 2020)

But as souls are technically plants, @Singlemalt


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Shannon entropy must be through the roof right now


Stay in your lane!!


cannabineer said:


> But as souls are technically plants, @Singlemalt


This begs the question who planted them?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 29, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Stay in your lane!!
> 
> The begs the question who planted them?


I have heard rumors that Hell’s landlord is a domestic hospitality magnate.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## pahval (Nov 29, 2020)

...


----------



## pahval (Nov 29, 2020)

...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 29, 2020)

Bwahaa


----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## tkufoS (Nov 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4755588


My wife needs a case of this ..stat


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 29, 2020)

Need to add a row of bud shots from pistils to harvest


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 30, 2020)

I’m 


spliffendz said:


> Need to add a row of bud shots from pistils to harvest
> 
> View attachment 4755736


3, no and C.

My extra credit answer is ‘Hydrogen.’ The question is a mystery because you haven’t posted it, yet. The extra credit comes from time travel.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 30, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4756121


Paging @Dr.Amber Trichome . lol


----------



## spliffendz (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4756289


That's a good one!


----------



## spliffendz (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Nov 30, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4754610


One case of beer
Its pretty old though. Used to look pretty ok lol


----------



## spliffendz (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 30, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4756360


Pretty much...


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## ChingOwn (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Nov 30, 2020)

ChingOwn said:


> View attachment 4756668


Needs calmag


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 1, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4756932


Beth could beat Spock


----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Beth could beat Spock


Up and down.  

Intonation is everything with that post.

SH420


----------



## raratt (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Dec 1, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4756932


Are they also playing pyramid?

Spock will win that because of his ears.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Dec 1, 2020)

Holiday office party 2020


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 1, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333903394319155200


----------



## lokie (Dec 1, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333903394319155200






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=766375240941578


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Magicbeanz007 (Dec 2, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4757237


so the penguin swam to the northpole or the bear swam to southpole?


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Bareback (Dec 2, 2020)

Magicbeanz007 said:


> so the penguin swam to the northpole or the bear swam to southpole?


This pic was taken in a Spanish zoo ..... everyone knows this. Just look at the symbols duh.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 2, 2020)

If 2020 was a snack food...


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 3, 2020)

Does anyone make bricks here?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 3, 2020)

DON'T TRY THIS AT HOME


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 3, 2020)

**


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 3, 2020)

Fuck Kant, all my homies hate Kant


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Dec 3, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4758737


This post calls for chicken strips.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## FastFreddi (Dec 3, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4733384


That is fakn funny shit!
FF


----------



## pahval (Dec 3, 2020)

srh88 said:


> One case of beer
> Its pretty old though. Used to look pretty ok lolView attachment 4756443


Looks better than mine after a bottle of black walker...


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 3, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4759051


@BobHoneyen


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 3, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4759064


Which is sad cause Joker works in any jam


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Which is sad cause Joker works in any jam


Santa likes venison


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 3, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Santa likes venison


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 3, 2020)

View attachment 4759189


----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Dec 3, 2020)

When they drop off those seeds like:


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Dec 4, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4759263


I pronounce the ‘H.’ It’s there because our Anglo Saxon forbears wanted it that way.


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Dec 4, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4759188View attachment 4759189


LOL. ‘Wake up! Do your research!’


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 4, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4759559


or high


----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Pic of my new gf


----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 4, 2020)

Ho Ho Ho


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 4, 2020)

I guess Rock & Roll really is dead


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Dec 4, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> Ho Ho Ho
> 
> View attachment 4759856


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## pahval (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Dec 5, 2020)

Lenin1917 said:


> View attachment 4760112


I was playing Huey Lewis and the News at work, and one of my co-workers called it an oldie. 

I swear I sprouted ten gray hairs on the spot.


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Dec 5, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4760624


That’s a thing in the Philippines.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 5, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4760740


Watching this on Amazon currently, fit my mood with the current overall world climate...


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 5, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Watching this on Amazon currently, fit my mood with the current overall world climate...


I only watched it this year myself, didn't appeal to me before or maybe I assumed it was poo


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 5, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> I only watched it this year myself, didn't appeal to me before or maybe I assumed it was poo


You seen Fury?


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 5, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> You seen Fury?


Not sure hmmm let me ask my empty whisky bottle


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 5, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> Not sure hmmm let me ask my empty whisky bottle


Just watched the intro and I don't believe I have seen it so will watch it later thanks


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 5, 2020)

It's a "Masterpiece"


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## thecosmicgoat (Dec 5, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Watching this on Amazon currently, fit my mood with the current overall world climate...


Subibor?


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 5, 2020)

rudolph with your nose so bright, won't you guide my sleigh tonight


----------



## hossthehermit (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## hossthehermit (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 6, 2020)

Lenin1917 said:


> View attachment 4761287


Do you own a house?


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 6, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Do you own a house?


Did once, bank took it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 6, 2020)

Lenin1917 said:


> Did once, bank took it.


That sucks. How'd that happen?


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 6, 2020)

**


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 6, 2020)

hard knock life


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## pahval (Dec 7, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4760896


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## CloudHidden (Dec 7, 2020)

pahval said:


> View attachment 4761931


That wasn't a joke. It was like a mini documentary. LOL


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Dec 7, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4762384


lol, Free?

It's not free when someone else is funding the entertainment.

Homie will be sporting a chubby before his opponent can say WTF just happened?

I know.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 7, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4761956


Darth is vulnerable to the rona -- and that piece of shit elf isn't wearing a mask! 

What did you think was going to happen?


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Darth is vulnerable to the rona -- and that piece of shit elf isn't wearing a mask!
> 
> What did you think was going to happen?


You're right! He should have social distanced and used the force.


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 7, 2020)

too soon?


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Dec 7, 2020)

@Aeroknow


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## SCJedi (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## SCJedi (Dec 8, 2020)

Shopping for lights and I think I decided on the one that comes with the installer.


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Dec 8, 2020)

@sunni


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4762956View attachment 4762957View attachment 4762958


You batshit crazy for them flying rodents.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> You batshit crazy for them flying rodents.
> 
> View attachment 4763522


how could you not love them?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> how could you not love them?


they’re mammalicious


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> how could you not love them?


That looks like it was made in someone's craft room.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> they’re mammalicious


just need the right marinade


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> how could you not love them?


Diggin the new Avi - sultry look works well. Candy M Lady? : )


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Diggin the new Avi - sultry look works well. Candy M Lady? : )


They say the sea is cold, but the sea contains the hottest blood of all, and the wildest, and most urgent.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> They say the sea is cold, but the sea contains the hottest blood of all, and the wildest, and most urgent.


It's deep too.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It's deep too.


Omg punchline


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> how could you not love them?


Them ones are teddy bears I got fooled also


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Diggin the new Avi - sultry look works well. Candy M Lady? : )


You've got candy? I was going for cool and laid back, but I'll take sultry.

I ate a cookie at 8:30 and I'm tripping balls.  And it's still building lol.



cannabineer said:


> They say the sea is cold, but the sea contains the hottest blood of all, and the wildest, and most urgent.


I need a @cannabineer translate button today.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> You've got candy? I was going for cool and laid back, but I'll take sultry.
> 
> I ate a cookie at 8:30 and I'm tripping balls.  And it's still building lol.
> 
> ...


“Whales weep not” D. H. Lawrence


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 8, 2020)

They say the sea is cold, but the sea contains the hottest blood of all, and the wildest, and most urgent.
[/QUOTE]I need a @cannabineer translate button today.[/QUOTE]

Don't worry - in the herd he's a couple steps ahead of most of us.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I need a @cannabineer translate button today.


Don't worry - in the herd he's a couple steps ahead of most of us.
[/QUOTE]
Makes me real useful in land mine country

“come on you pussy you still have three”


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> That looks like it was made in someone's craft room.


----------



## raratt (Dec 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Don't worry - in the herd he's a couple steps ahead of most of us.


Makes me real useful in land mine country

“come on you pussy you still have three”
[/QUOTE]
It's just a flesh wound...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> Makes me real useful in land mine country
> 
> “come on you pussy you still have three”


It's just a flesh wound...
[/QUOTE]
"I'm getting better"


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> Makes me real useful in land mine country
> 
> “come on you pussy you still have three”


It's just a fleshlight wound...
[/QUOTE]
bone drones


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 8, 2020)

flushes are for menopausal women and autos are ghey


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> “Whales weep not” D. H. Lawrence


There's a lot to be unpacked here

Once I figured out that I wasn't reading whale porn *disappointed* I had to read it a few times.

Maybe I'm interpretting it wrong, these cookies are pretty strong. It's a poem about love, procreation and family and I'm the dolphin.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> There's a lot to be unpacked here
> 
> Once I figured out that I wasn't reading whale porn *disappointed* I had to read it a few times.
> 
> Maybe I'm interpretting it wrong, these cookies are pretty strong. It's a poem about love, procreation and family and I'm the dolphin.


Just know... you have a porpoise


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 4763595


Make mine the Oxford English in 26 volumes


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> *You've got candy?* I was going for cool and laid back, but I'll take sultry.
> 
> I ate a cookie at 8:30 and I'm tripping balls.  And it's still building lol.
> 
> ...



Step away from the van, young lady!


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> There's a lot to be unpacked here
> 
> Once I figured out that I wasn't reading whale porn *disappointed* I had to read it a few times.
> 
> ...



That's pretty close to a mermaid, correct?


----------



## greg nr (Dec 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> It's just a fleshlight wound...


bone drones
[/QUOTE]

Apparently they ship fleshlights with very sharp sticks in them for some shipping reason. That's what you will get for not reading directions.

Thelma and louise must have gotten a hoot out of that design choice.......


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> There's a lot to be unpacked here
> 
> Once I figured out that I wasn't reading whale porn *disappointed* I had to read it a few times.
> 
> Maybe I'm interpretting it wrong, these cookies are pretty strong. It's a poem about love, procreation and family and I'm the dolphin.


Oh but it is massive whale porn. Blubber love. That hottest blood. Cetacean fornication.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> That's pretty close to a mermaid, correct?


Yea but it's no whale... even the hammer head shark gets to be a whale


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> That's pretty close to a mermaid, correct?


for practical porpoises


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yea but it's no whale... even the hammer head shark gets to be a whale


Cmon
everyone knows the hammerhead is a massive tool


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Oh but it is massive whale porn. Blubber love. That hottest blood. Cetacean fornication.





> And over the bridge of the whale's strong phallus, linking the wonder of whales the burning archangels under the sea keep passing, back and forth,
> keep passing, archangels of bliss from him to her, from her to him, great Cherubim that wait on whales in mid-ocean, suspended in the waves of the sea great heaven of whales in the waters, old hierarchies.


Reads like a pornhub synopsis.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Cetacean fornication.


lol  that has to be acknowledged.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Reads like a pornhub synopsis.


This was epic:
trolol before Internet. 
That is avant.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> That's pretty close to a mermaid, correct?


I think it's a mermaid's, older, spinster, sister.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> There's a lot to be unpacked here
> 
> Once I figured out that I wasn't reading whale porn *disappointed* I had to read it a few times.
> 
> Maybe I'm interpretting it wrong, these cookies are pretty strong. It's a poem about love, procreation and family and I'm the dolphin.


I prefer to be the walrus myself.. Goo, goo g'joob


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 8, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> That looks like it was made in someone's craft room.








Needle Felted Realistic Bat Vampire Bat Gothic Gift Ideas - Etsy


Needle felted bat The size in the expanded form is about 9 - 9.5. Made of natural wool by the method of dry felting. On the claws are hard claws. It can hang upside down. The wings can be bent or straightened. Perfect gift for goth. Please, keep in mind that this is a collectors item of the




www.etsy.com


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I think it's a mermaid's, older, spinster, sister.


Oh the manatee


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 8, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Needle Felted Realistic Bat Vampire Bat Gothic Gift Ideas - Etsy
> 
> 
> Needle felted bat The size in the expanded form is about 9 - 9.5. Made of natural wool by the method of dry felting. On the claws are hard claws. It can hang upside down. The wings can be bent or straightened. Perfect gift for goth. Please, keep in mind that this is a collectors item of the
> ...


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 8, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> View attachment 4763722


Rub him and pet him and call him "George"


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 8, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I think it's a mermaid's, older, spinster, sister.


Uh oh


----------



## HydroKid239 (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 9, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Needle Felted Realistic Bat Vampire Bat Gothic Gift Ideas - Etsy
> 
> 
> Needle felted bat The size in the expanded form is about 9 - 9.5. Made of natural wool by the method of dry felting. On the claws are hard claws. It can hang upside down. The wings can be bent or straightened. Perfect gift for goth. Please, keep in mind that this is a collectors item of the
> ...


That looks like the wish.com knockoff

Here's the original artist.









13 Adorable Wool Animals Created By Artist Anna Yastrezhembovskaya


Anna Yastrezhembovskaya is an artist and a mother of two who started creating adorable wool animals three years ago. It all started when she first noticed some toys made from a material the artist didn't recognize.




www.demilked.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 9, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I think it's a mermaid's, older, spinster, sister.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That looks like the wish.com knockoff
> 
> Here's the original artist.
> 
> ...


She is talented. I dare you to say outloud her full name, fast and 3 times


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 9, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> She is talented. I dare you to say outloud her full name, fast and 3 times


Really talented. Did you see the spyder at the bottom of the page?


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Really talented. Did you see the spyder at the bottom of the page?


Yeah, very realistic and so was the hedgehog


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Dec 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4763923View attachment 4763924View attachment 4763925


----------



## srh88 (Dec 9, 2020)

@cannabineer


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 9, 2020)

hello from the other side


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2020)

srh88 said:


> @cannabineer View attachment 4764098


Here is my retort


----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Dec 9, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Here is my retort
> 
> View attachment 4764158


Whatd you call me?


----------



## HydroKid239 (Dec 9, 2020)

What caption?


----------



## HydroKid239 (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Dec 9, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> they’re mammalicious


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Dec 10, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4764510


I’m MF’s lol


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 10, 2020)

Rare Moment


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 10, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


That's not cool.


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 10, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4765052


Get off my lawn!


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 10, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> That's not cool.


Joke so dark it wasn't allowed to go to prom in Georgia.


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 10, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4764508


No attention paid to tasty bits

fail


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## neosapien (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 11, 2020)

Me bringing home munchies..


----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 11, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4765935


I have boxes of NOS parts for old German turntables


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Leeski (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## go go kid (Dec 12, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4765975


penis kept falling into other women, laughed my fucking ass off. wicked


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 12, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> That's not cool.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 12, 2020)

Long walk with the wife on a cold but sunny morning..


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 12, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Long walk with the wife on a cold but sunny morning..


Hah. Posted in the wrong spot. Oh well!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 12, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Hah. Posted in the wrong spot. Oh well!


I was thinking you were talking about long legs.


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 12, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Long walk with the wife on a cold but sunny morning..


With legs like that I'm sure all your walks are long 

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 12, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Hah. Posted in the wrong spot. Oh well!


I lost track of where I was and thought I was in pic of myself thread.


----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Dec 12, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4766332


Ok, I liked this and had to have it, so I modeled and printed it.  I threw the files up on thingiverse if you want to improve and/or print it.


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## Bareback (Dec 13, 2020)

Lenin1917 said:


> View attachment 4767459


Wait..... does this meme suggest that the McRib is raked above cocaine ?


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## go go kid (Dec 13, 2020)

why didnt mary and joseph get to the manger on time. all virgin flights were canceled

sorry no image but the one in your head


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4768338


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4768341
> 
> View attachment 4768342


What's the first one?


----------



## anomalii (Dec 14, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> What's the first one?


Snail and a male?


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Dec 14, 2020)

anomalii said:


> Snail and a male?





Welcome to TnT!

Your answer, Snail Mail, to the present enigma has been recorded.

Prizes will be awarded on a need to only basis.


----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 14, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> What's the first one?


Looks like slurm mckenzie


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 14, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> What's the first one?


whelk on an elk


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 14, 2020)

In Italian whelks are known as scungilli, a revered tasty dish


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 14, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> whelk on an elk


never would have guessed that.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> never would have guessed that.


I'm well versed on edible molluscs


----------



## lokie (Dec 14, 2020)

I have eaten at the Bearded Clam.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 14, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


It's me


----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Metasynth (Dec 15, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 4768978


Do you really wanna tempt fate like that when there are only 16 more days left in the year?


----------



## greg nr (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Dec 15, 2020)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MakeMeSuffer/comments/kdio6t


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 15, 2020)

lots of nerd memes today


----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Dec 15, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4769330


Not really funny. Mental health issues do cause people to kill or hurt themselves, or others. I lived through the 80's and lost friends to illnesses that had no name but were still deadly.

Memes can be pretty stupid and hurtful. Think before posting them.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 15, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4769326


I love this one..... bravo.


----------



## DankWilliamsSr (Dec 15, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Not really funny. Mental health issues do cause people to kill or hurt themselves, or others. I lived through the 80's and lost friends to illnesses that had no name but were still deadly.
> 
> Memes can be pretty stupid and hurtful. Think before posting them.


Must have been hard being your friend.


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 16, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4769439


----------



## sunni (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2020)

Air guitar!


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 16, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4769974
> 
> Air guitar!


You'd be happy?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 16, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4769974
> 
> Air guitar!


Go hard!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> You'd be happy?


Not if it were permanent. I wouldn't mind seeing what it's like for a couple days



cannabineer said:


> Go hard!


Air drums.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 16, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not if it were permanent. I wouldn't mind seeing what it's like for a couple days
> 
> 
> 
> Air drums.


Standing up to pee is the shit . J/s.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 16, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not if it were permanent. I wouldn't mind seeing what it's like for a couple days


Agreed.

Definitely less than 30 days for me...


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 16, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4769974
> 
> Air guitar!


I probably wouldn't be able to stop touching my boobs. Wonder what the wife would think....


----------



## raratt (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Dec 16, 2020)

@Bobby schmeckle


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> @Bobby schmeckle
> View attachment 4770000


Catfish have bigger whiskers.

Just sayin.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 16, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Not really funny. Mental health issues do cause people to kill or hurt themselves, or others. I lived through the 80's and lost friends to illnesses that had no name but were still deadly.
> 
> Memes can be pretty stupid and hurtful. Think before posting them.


In certain cases that meme is spot on. You know it, I know it.


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Standing up to pee is the shit . J/s.








Don't Take Life Sitting Down


Pee Standing Up! It's neat. It's discreet. GoGirl makes it simple. Stand and go!




go-girl.com







Chunky Stool said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Definitely less than 30 days for me...











DarkWeb said:


> I probably wouldn't be able to stop touching my boobs. Wonder what the wife would think....


Probably what's this crazy chick doing in my house feeling up her boobs.


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 16, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4770166


As my daughter would say... ‘ew’.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 16, 2020)

Parents before sleeping...


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 16, 2020)

HydroKid239 said:


> View attachment 4770300


Growings got me wishing I lived somewhere where that was the norm. Even the loudest loud is pretty reasonable where I'm at. That $60 is gonna get you at least a 1/4.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## CloudHidden (Dec 17, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4770166


No need to put on airs with fancy French fries - just use potato chips. If you haven't then you've never really had the munchies.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Don't Take Life Sitting Down
> 
> 
> Pee Standing Up! It's neat. It's discreet. GoGirl makes it simple. Stand and go!
> ...


Today I'm seeing ads for these things on almost every site I visit.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 17, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4770331wk


Anyone heard when there might be new Rick and Morty episodes?


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 17, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Anyone heard when there might be new Rick and Morty episodes?


nope but hope they come back with fresh material


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 17, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> nope but hope they come back with fresh material


Pickle Rick!


----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Dec 17, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4771318


Hows that funny? Shits sad


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 17, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Hows that funny? Shits sad


There is no thread for weird history


----------



## srh88 (Dec 17, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> There is no thread for weird history


There probably is lol but make one dude


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Dec 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4771509View attachment 4771510View attachment 4771511View attachment 4771512View attachment 4771513


I saw hail with spikes like that on one of my tours in the desert.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4771509View attachment 4771510View attachment 4771511View attachment 4771512View attachment 4771513


Yes


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> I saw hail with spikes like that on one of my tours in the desert.


On the radio once I heard someone mention “golf balls the size of hail”.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 18, 2020)

so who googled why chainsaws were invented?


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 18, 2020)

Relax and enjoy you're go in comfort...


----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> so who googled why chainsaws were invented?


Thought about it......


----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Dec 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> so who googled why chainsaws were invented?


Figured why the hell not, it's 2020. At least now I have some more nightmare fuel.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 18, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Thought about it......


Then googled it.  



RetiredToker76 said:


> Figured why the hell not, it's 2020. At least now I have some more nightmare fuel.


I'm not sure how our species made it past the 18th century.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Then googled it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how our species made it past the 18th century.


Not yet....


----------



## raratt (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 18, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Relax and enjoy you're go in comfort...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771712


Be tough to wipe!


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 18, 2020)

RIBBIT


----------



## Queenbee77 (Dec 19, 2020)

Budmantx is a my friends husband.he doesnt do anything he says on here.he actually treats her like a slve


----------



## Queenbee77 (Dec 19, 2020)

Queenbee77 said:


> Budmantx is a my friends husband.he doesnt do anything he says on here.he actually treats her like a slve


I actually feel bad for her because he just sits on couch and drinks and makes her do everything.


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Dec 19, 2020)

Queenbee77 said:


> I actually feel bad for her because he just sits on couch and drinks and makes her do everything.


If you are her friend why don't you help her?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2020)

Queenbee77 said:


> Budmantx is a my friends husband.he doesnt do anything he says on here.he actually treats her like a slve


Links please


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2020)

Queenbee77 said:


> Budmantx is a my friends husband.he doesnt do anything he says on here.he actually treats her like a slve


Do this if you want to talk about someone @BudmanTX see how that works?


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 19, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Do this if you want to talk about someone @BudmanTX see how that works?


Wtf?


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## budman111 (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 19, 2020)

Like mother like daughter...


----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 19, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4772902


Someone told me that was practice..........


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Dec 20, 2020)

story of my life......


----------



## raratt (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## kovidkough (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## hossthehermit (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 21, 2020)

http://imgur.com/JJe9YEK


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4774451


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 21, 2020)

Stressticles


----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 21, 2020)

ATM Security...


----------



## srh88 (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## hossthehermit (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## CloudHidden (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## ChingOwn (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 22, 2020)

I tried making brownies today for my family




said use the cast-iron skillet this is all I had, I don’t know why anyone isn’t eating them












￼


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 22, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4775684


That is how I write when I'm really really high!


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 22, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4775665


Shit between Xmas gifts and my kid's birthday that 600 is going to groceries


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## DaFreak (Dec 23, 2020)

Looking at his pic I'm thinking doesn't get called back after casting call character.


----------



## raratt (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4776049


cranioflage monkmullet


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4776049


who knew they still make Virginia Slim cigs?


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> who knew they still make Virginia Slim cigs?


We’ve come a long way, baby.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Dec 23, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4776057View attachment 4776058View attachment 4776059


The ignitor on my favorite burner doesn't work and a replacement is stupid expensive.


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> The ignitor on my favorite burner doesn't work and a replacement is stupid expensive.


eReplacementParts.com


----------



## raratt (Dec 23, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> eReplacementParts.com


I know.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> I know.


I hate appliances.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4776058


 how did you know?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Dec 23, 2020)

http://imgur.com/E3dckOo


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 23, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> who knew they still make Virginia Slim cigs?


Vagina Slime cigs.


----------



## greg nr (Dec 23, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Vagina Slime cigs.


Virginia's smegma cigs?


----------



## Pparker88 (Dec 23, 2020)

Heh heh


----------



## Pparker88 (Dec 23, 2020)

James Harden at the Strip Club


----------



## Pparker88 (Dec 23, 2020)

Dippers


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 23, 2020)

Training motivation...


----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Pparker88 (Dec 23, 2020)

If you’ve never waited for the blunt, you’re the one holding it too long.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## CloudHidden (Dec 24, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4776581


That's exactly what the rallies are for.


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## ChingOwn (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## smoothJoe (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 24, 2020)

That deer has run over me for the last time!!!!


----------



## Hammersmith (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## TheManicOrganicDK (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 27, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Talk about an editors dilemma.

At least it's better than Holder-Wang.


----------



## greg nr (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## ChingOwn (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 27, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


WE ON IT BAABY


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 27, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4779815


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## thecosmicgoat (Dec 27, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


This really makes me laugh. Just too funny.


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## solakani (Dec 27, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4779349


Topsy Micro is designed to bend your branch at a 137° angle.




__





Extreme LST !


look ma, no handz wow your taking it to a new level lol. looks amazing, could do a mother bonsai tree with a few different cannabis plants



rollitup.org


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 28, 2020)

y'all are ghey again btw

if u read this you already have alabama cooties


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 28, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4779865


You might have spider mites.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 28, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4780091


at this moment @DarkWeb is fashioning one for himself.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> at this moment @DarkWeb is fashioning one for himself.


This


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> This


I wanna know how that is pedaled


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I wanna know how that is pedaled


The ski lift takes you up


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 28, 2020)

A bunch of people have these around here. Pretty cool I'd ride it!


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 28, 2020)

http://imgur.com/2tgCSWS


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 28, 2020)

thecosmicgoat said:


> This really makes me laugh. Just too funny.


I bet that guy talked shit to people in public for years and this was the first time someone did something about it.


----------



## greg nr (Dec 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> at this moment @DarkWeb is fashioning one for himself.


Put an e-drive on it and you would have a big seller.


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 28, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> I bet that guy talked shit to people in public for years and this was the first time someone did something about it.


I talk like that every time i need to stock up on beer  Hope no one has me on camera when I get knocked tf out


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4780261









getting miles out of this meme. Sorry I couldn't resist.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> A bunch of people have these around here. Pretty cool I'd ride it!


Now you're talking. I'd ride that.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Now you're talking. I'd ride that.


I like that half-track snow bike Chunky posted. Here in the flats, gravity power is overrated and you know the rest.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> getting miles out of this meme. Sorry I couldn't resist.


What! 





With a stick of butter.......I'd hit it!!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I like that half-track snow bike Chunky posted. Here in the flats, gravity power is overrated and you know the rest.


Average at best?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I like that half-track snow bike Chunky posted. Here in the flats, gravity power is overrated and you know the rest.


But you'd have to pedal... like a caveman. Covid has made me all about the lazy.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Average at best?


I looked for a meme “bing-a-rino” but the Artificial Irrelevance engine thought I wanted to Bing a rhino.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> But you'd have to pedal... like a caveman. Covid has made me all about the lazy.


No ski lifts in Acme country.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> No ski lifts in Acme country.
> 
> View attachment 4780313


Too many angles to consider, I need a protractor.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> What!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I won't tell you my feelings on butter.


----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Too many angles to consider, I need a protractor.


Flat = all angles are 180 degrees.


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 28, 2020)

http://imgur.com/ip3oX0s


Sound on.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 28, 2020)

http://imgur.com/p99UQW9


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## thecosmicgoat (Dec 28, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> I talk like that every time i need to stock up on beer  Hope no one has me on camera when I get knocked tf out


Oh man, such self reflection. I'm surprised I got to keep my own chicklets, through all the BS. 
And very grateful to have grown out of that kind of living.


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 29, 2020)

http://imgur.com/pkRRaU7


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4781389











Bacon Scented Underwear for Men | L & L Specilty Food


Lovers of naughty bits and breakfast rejoice - introducing Bacon Scented Underwear! Marrying the ultimate in comfort and cured meat, J&D's Bacon Scented Underwear represents the gold standard of meat-scented luxury undergarments. It's like a hot frying pan in your pants. Science tells us that...




www.baconsalt.com


----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Dec 29, 2020)

Hurry and beat the pandemic buying stampedes at your local grocery stores!




And for those perhaps on a diet....


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 30, 2020)

Lenin1917 said:


> View attachment 4782205


I’m gonna do that right now! Venmo bitches.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 30, 2020)

ADD CAPTION


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 30, 2020)

lulz


----------



## HydroKid239 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 30, 2020)

HydroKid239 said:


> View attachment 4782363


do you have to pay taxes on the $600?


----------



## HydroKid239 (Dec 30, 2020)

Not sure. I’m not eligible.
you tryna sponsor a Troll?
   J/k.. but idk if it’s taxed.


----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 30, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 30, 2020)

HydroKid239 said:


> View attachment 4782363


Wow, in Canada we had CERB since April that is $2000 a month, now CRB which is $1800 a month and we are just holding on. How are American's surviving?


----------



## ANC (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> do you have to pay taxes on the $600?


yes, and so is the unemployment money. Congress didn't do us any favors.


----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 30, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4782403


It should finish with
We'll let you know the results in 8 to 10 years.


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## MasterDabbin (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 30, 2020)

Lenin1917 said:


> View attachment 4782205


Hahahahahha i sent him a penis


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 30, 2020)

Am I going to SS jail?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 30, 2020)

Haha the mrs said she’ll come and visit me in Leavenworth haha


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 30, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Haha the mrs said she’ll come and visit me in Leavenworth haha


I'll visit you!


----------



## raratt (Dec 30, 2020)

I'm not going back to Kansas, the clouds there are really mean.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 30, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I'll visit you!


Thanks buddy


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'm not going back to Kansas, the clouds there are really mean.


Worse than Florida?

Like your avatar


----------



## raratt (Dec 30, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Worse than Florida?


Tornados are bigger there. No hurricanes though. I've been through enough of those also.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> Tornados are bigger there. No hurricanes though. I've been through enough of those also.


Tornadoes are nature’s lottery. Your chances are small, but should it happen, you’re immediately and comprehensively wiped out.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## MasterDabbin (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> do you have to pay taxes on the $600?


Nope, but you have to make less than 99k a year 198k/couple. Got mine this morning, got caught up on some bills and had an Arby's meal. Economy saved?‍


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 30, 2020)

Lenin1917 said:


> Nope, but you have to make less than 99k a year 198k/couple. Got mine this morning, got caught up on some bills and had an Arby's meal. Economy saved?‍


$600 total since April? In Canada we've gotten $17200 total and we can still earn up to 50% of our last years wage on top of that.


----------



## MasterDabbin (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 31, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Wow, in Canada we had CERB since April that is $2000 a month, now CRB which is $1800 a month and we are just holding on. How are American's surviving?


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 31, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Wow, in Canada we had CERB since April that is $2000 a month, now CRB which is $1800 a month and we are just holding on. How are American's surviving?


Not well


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Dec 31, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4782819











They Wildin: Internet Making All Types Of Twisted Tea Memes From Ol Boy's Azz Whoopin!


They wildinPosted By Joe



worldstar.com


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Metasynth (Dec 31, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> $600 total since April? In Canada we've gotten $17200 total and we can still earn up to 50% of our last years wage on top of that.


Actually, the US government has given me a little over $20,000 since march in unemployment benefits and other grants that I’m not required to pay back.

it was incredibly easy to apply and receive this money as well.

Don’t let people whine about the $600... If they weren’t working to begin with, $600 is a lot more than $0 that they WERE making previously.

EDIT: Not that you can easily live off 20k for a year, but people crying about “$600 since April” are just being melodramatic, or they didn’t take advantage of the programs put in place to help.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 31, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Actually, the US government has given me a little over $20,000 since march in unemployment benefits and other grants that I’m not required to pay back.
> 
> it was incredibly easy to apply and receive this money as well.
> 
> ...


Ok that makes me feel better. News clips seem like Americans are losing their homes and lining up for hours at food banks.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 31, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Actually, the US government has given me a little over $20,000 since march in unemployment benefits and other grants that I’m not required to pay back.
> 
> it was incredibly easy to apply and receive this money as well.
> 
> ...


I lost almost 2 full months of wages. Michigan system was bullshit. Id call and system was down and certify online every week.. but stopped getting paid out.. that was beginning of June. Thats a decent bit of income.. Luckily I had enough saved and found something else to do. All good now but if I had no other options like some people are stuck with. No car, no skills only thing they know is shut in their tiny towns... it would for sure hurt. Luckily you had a good experience but obviously not everyone has had that experience.


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 31, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I lost almost 2 full months of wages. Michigan system was bullshit. Id call and system was down and certify online every week.. but stopped getting paid out.. that was beginning of June. Thats a decent bit of income.. Luckily I had enough saved and found something else to do. All good now but if I had no other options like some people are stuck with. No car, no skills only thing they know is shut in their tiny towns... it would for sure hurt. Luckily you had a good experience but obviously not everyone has had that experience.


You lost it? No retro active? I had to get threw the first few months with nothing coming in. But then once everything started to settle down we got retro active checks for the missed weeks. Back in late January I had a feeling something was going to happen and sold one of my welders so I could have cash on hand just in case you couldn't get to money in the bank.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 31, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> You lost it? No retro active? I had to get threw the first few months with nothing coming in. But then once everything started to settle down we got retro active checks for the missed weeks. Back in late January I had a feeling something was going to happen and sold one of my welders so I could have cash on hand just in case you couldn't get to money in the bank.


Ya its also on me for not pushing harder. They made it too much of a pain in the ass. Also don't need it too bad so I'm not ready to war over the phone with some person that already hates life


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 31, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I lost almost 2 full months of wages. Michigan system was bullshit. Id call and system was down and certify online every week.. but stopped getting paid out.. that was beginning of June. Thats a decent bit of income.. Luckily I had enough saved and found something else to do. All good now but if I had no other options like some people are stuck with. No car, no skills only thing they know is shut in their tiny towns... it would for sure hurt. Luckily you had a good experience but obviously not everyone has had that experience.


Have you tried the programs that Meta was talking about? If the government is giving out free money, no shame in taking it.


----------



## raratt (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Dec 31, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Have you tried the programs that Meta was talking about? If the government is giving out free money, no shame in taking it.


Nah but its cool. Im doing alright. Think I can borrow 3 bucks? Just kidding. Been back to work since end of July I think


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 31, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I lost almost 2 full months of wages. Michigan system was bullshit. Id call and system was down and certify online every week.. but stopped getting paid out.. that was beginning of June. Thats a decent bit of income.. Luckily I had enough saved and found something else to do. All good now but if I had no other options like some people are stuck with. No car, no skills only thing they know is shut in their tiny towns... it would for sure hurt. Luckily you had a good experience but obviously not everyone has had that experience.


The long lines at foodbanks say it all. 

My daughter saw them on TV and asked why people don't go to the grocery store instead of waiting in line all day. 

It's because they have no money and this is their only option.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Dec 31, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Ok that makes me feel better. News clips seem like Americans are losing their homes and lining up for hours at food banks.


It is true


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## greg nr (Dec 31, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Actually, the US government has given me a little over $20,000 since march in unemployment benefits and other grants that I’m not required to pay back.
> 
> it was incredibly easy to apply and receive this money as well.
> 
> ...


Well, that's relative to where you live and how much you made. While I was laid off and looking, I got $1400 a week in MA. But that was on a salary basis much, much, higher. I was very motivated to find new work. My son, on the other hand, got about $800/week in total aid. And if you lived in a regressive state and were a gig worker, it would be a lot less. Some even zero since they refused to opt in to the fed programs.

So be glad you did so well. Others weren't so fortunate. The gop is in this for only one thing. Their personal wealth and others worth billions.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 31, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> It is true


Oh, @Metasynth said it was possible to get 20K since April?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 31, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Ok that makes me feel better. News clips seem like Americans are losing their homes and lining up for hours at food banks.


 We are.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Jan 1, 2021)

srh88 said:


> I lost almost 2 full months of wages. Michigan system was bullshit. Id call and system was down and certify online every week.. but stopped getting paid out.. that was beginning of June. Thats a decent bit of income.. Luckily I had enough saved and found something else to do. All good now but if I had no other options like some people are stuck with. No car, no skills only thing they know is shut in their tiny towns... it would for sure hurt. Luckily you had a good experience but obviously not everyone has had that experience.


I have tenant that had a real hard time with unemployment. Denied, and is still waiting for resolution. They got the 600 thing, but after the fed stuff stopped, they got nothing. Her former employer, didn’t want her to claim unemployment, even when her hours were reduced to 1 day per week. Basically crazy political crap. Fortunately for me, her parents gave her some money. Her husband was laid off for 3 months, but got back to work. Good people, young with 4 kids, no good jobs and no money to spare.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 1, 2021)

Bubbas.dad1 said:


> I have tenant that had a real hard time with unemployment. Denied, and is still waiting for resolution. They got the 600 thing, but after the fed stuff stopped, they got nothing. Her former employer, didn’t want her to claim unemployment, even when her hours were reduced to 1 day per week. Basically crazy political crap. Fortunately for me, her parents gave her some money. Her husband was laid off for 3 months, but got back to work. Good people, young with 4 kids, no good jobs and no money to spare.


She shoulda got underemployment. But I really don't know how the shit works. They definitely didn't make it easy.


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Jan 1, 2021)

srh88 said:


> She shoulda got underemployment. But I really don't know how the shit works. They definitely didn't make it easy.


I don’t think anyone does. Her employer got pissed at her over the reduced hours. 8 hours a week? She felt that was enough, about $100, to not claim unemployment. I suspect she got the ppp loan, and didn’t want to use it like she was supposed too, paying employees. A lot of small business people skate along, cheating at the margins, and this economy exposed a lot of them. My wife’s business tanked, but we used the downtime to refresh the whole shop, she is doing better now than before. But we are older, and have everything paid off. If this had hit 20 years ago, we would really be hurting. Friends of ours had a restaurant, it failed, but they had been trying to sell it for 3 years, lots of hours, not much money. A business can become a zombie, go on for years, not really thriving, just coasting, then a external event comes along and pushes it over the edge. Sorry for the extra words here.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 1, 2021)

Bubbas.dad1 said:


> I don’t think anyone does. Her employer got pissed at her over the reduced hours. 8 hours a week? She felt that was enough, about $100, to not claim unemployment.  I suspect she got the ppp loan, and didn’t want to use it like she was supposed too, paying employees. A lot of small business people skate along, cheating at the margins, and this economy exposed a lot of them. My wife’s business tanked, but we used the downtime to refresh the whole shop, she is doing better now than before. But we are older, and have everything paid off. If this had hit 20 years ago, we would really be hurting. Friends of ours had a restaurant, it failed, but they had been trying to sell it for 3 years, lots of hours, not much money. A business can become a zombie, go on for years, not really thriving, just coasting, then a external event comes along and pushes it over the edge. Sorry for the extra words here.


All good and true. Its a tough time out there for a lot of people in a bunch of different industries. Wild times


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 1, 2021)

http://imgur.com/p6W6J8N


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 1, 2021)

Bubbas.dad1 said:


> I don’t think anyone does. Her employer got pissed at her over the reduced hours. 8 hours a week? She felt that was enough, about $100, to not claim unemployment. I suspect she got the ppp loan, and didn’t want to use it like she was supposed too, paying employees. A lot of small business people skate along, cheating at the margins, and this economy exposed a lot of them. My wife’s business tanked, but we used the downtime to refresh the whole shop, she is doing better now than before. But we are older, and have everything paid off. If this had hit 20 years ago, we would really be hurting. Friends of ours had a restaurant, it failed, but they had been trying to sell it for 3 years, lots of hours, not much money. A business can become a zombie, go on for years, not really thriving, just coasting, then a external event comes along and pushes it over the edge. Sorry for the extra words here.


To get an idea what is going on you might watch this


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 1, 2021)

http://imgur.com/zdvH1FZ


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jan 1, 2021)

*Sigh...


----------



## macsnax (Jan 1, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> The long lines at foodbanks say it all.
> 
> My daughter saw them on TV and asked why people don't go to the grocery store instead of waiting in line all day.
> 
> It's because they have no money and this is their only option.


Dude that's no joke. Passed by a food bank the week before Xmas on my way to the store. I couldn't belive the line, they had staff out there just to control the line. Anything from Cadillac's to even a Mercedes in line, it's sad knowing there's so many lives being disrupted from the virus. But your 6 hundo is in the way and everything will be better.


----------



## Max Ehrmann (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 1, 2021)

Louis new stand up special, "Sincerely", is amazing and some of his best shit yet. Here he addresses his fucked up sexuality and the resulting trouble that made him leave the country for a couple of years. Fearless and talented. Enjoy -


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 1, 2021)

http://imgur.com/ofCndw3


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## TaoRich (Jan 2, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> It tested better than clucker puckers


A bit of a late response to this thread ...

But meet *walkie talkies* ...

Chicken feet & heads

Street food sold in South Africa at minibus taxi ranks ...



Or gourmet style ...


----------



## hossthehermit (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 2, 2021)

hossthehermit said:


> View attachment 4784435


This actually happened to me at a wedding, not my kids jumping on a not my lamborghini


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 2, 2021)

Bastads



The fella who done it to me regretted it as the weed was too strong for me


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Jan 3, 2021)

just one of those days....


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 3, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4784565


"I like your Christ, I do not like your Christians. Your Christians are so unlike your Christ."(Ghandi)

Though Tbh(despite my respect for his resistance to British imperialism) i don't much like Ghandi either


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 3, 2021)

Ugh why is my state so fucked? The twisted tea and the naked panda. Naked panda is actually in my neighborhood. Yes it's real. Dude is fucking funny tho.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 3, 2021)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Ugh why is my state so fucked? The twisted tea and the naked panda. Naked panda is actually in my neighborhood. Yes it's real. Dude is fucking funny tho.






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2941284622819386


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 4, 2021)

you're the one that i want


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## TaoRich (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 4, 2021)

Lenin1917 said:


> View attachment 4786450


Honors classes are peach and cake. Passed with flying carpets.


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 4, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> View attachment 4785931


A clench and a cough would do it lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> A clench and a cough would do it lol.


Just don't sneeze and fart.....


----------



## lokie (Jan 4, 2021)

Ever watch Alf back in the 80's?









Spoiler


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 4, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> A clench and a cough would do it lol.


Just move your dick. It's a well-known fact you can't move your dick without clenching your butt hole.

Feel free to go ahead and name me king since I made every male that reads this clinch their booty hole. NM Kings don't even have that kind of power.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> Just move your dick. It's a well-known fact you can't move your dick without clenching your butt hole.
> 
> Feel free to go ahead and name me king since I made every male that reads this clinch their booty hole. NM Kings don't even have that kind of power.


Um no you didn't....


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Um no you didn't....


Prove it no hands


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> Prove it no hands


I grabbed the thing and my butthole didn't flinch......


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I grabbed the thing and my butthole didn't flinch......


It's up or it's down......just "on its way" in between.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's up or it's down......just "on its way" in between.....


It can be fast......careful....


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2021)

Oh shit I said this out loud.....


----------



## raratt (Jan 4, 2021)

Deejay50 said:


> Hey Cannabis growers and smokers I have recently started to sell cannabis merchandise and gear and could really use some support to get my first sales going and grow my store. If you have the time please head over to my
> and check out some of the products and designs that are there! If you like the products and designs please don't hesitate to make a purchase or share the store with family and friends! It will be much appreciated thank you.








Advertising On Rollitup


Reach your audience Get your message to millions of targeted viewers Target viewers in a setting THEY are comfortable...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## raratt (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jan 4, 2021)

Snoop Dogg and Andy Cohen break Anderson Cooper with weed stories.


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 5, 2021)

and ghey


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 5, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4787429


There's this guy a few towns over that lives in the woods. Every once in a while he gets cought by the cops in someone's ski house.......drinks their liquor, eats whatever food......last year they cought him in the tub taking a bath. The dude is a nut I've talked with him before.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4787395


----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 6, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4788431


dayum came home with light beers to see my fave drink parading the boards


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 6, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4788644


@Laughing Grass That's how it happened......


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @Laughing Grass That's how it happened......


Need my dog in there.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Need my dog in there.
> 
> View attachment 4788658


Damn it I want a donut!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn it I want a donut!


there's still time


----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 6, 2021)

^^ in poor taste imo


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 6, 2021)

tuk ur jabs


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## CloudHidden (Jan 7, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4788780


Not surprisingly, the dumbass stole the wrong one. He should have taken turkey-neck McConnell's.


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 7, 2021)

Look at how proud he is.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 7, 2021)

Toronto is getting dangerous


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346927725294981121


----------



## DaFreak (Jan 7, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4789212


Is that Mark Walburg?


----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Toronto is getting dangerous
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346927725294981121


Honestly wtf has gone wrong here? When I was a kid somebody would have broke out a red rider....


----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Toronto is getting dangerous
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346927725294981121




*Tweet*



See new Tweets
*This is not available to you*


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Honestly wtf has gone wrong here? When I was a kid somebody would have broke out a red rider....


Our wildlife is badass 



https://www.cbc.ca/amp/1.3604632


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## thecosmicgoat (Jan 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Toronto is getting dangerous
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346927725294981121


Oh geez! 
This has to regent park, or scarborough. I'm so glad I'm out of that craziness. 
Left Toronto for Vancouver island 15 years ago. 
This video is a good reminder of why I don't need to return.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Jan 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Toronto is getting dangerous
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346927725294981121


Mess wit da squirrel, git da shank...........


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 7, 2021)

http://imgur.com/XslfXyG


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 8, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> Is that Mark Walburg?


I don't actually know tbh this is what I saw


----------



## Fishbulb (Jan 8, 2021)

Happens to many times


----------



## Fishbulb (Jan 8, 2021)

So true


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 8, 2021)

Fishbulb said:


> Happens to many times


Please keep politics in that forum.
Thank you.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 8, 2021)

thecosmicgoat said:


> Oh geez!
> This has to regent park, or scarborough. I'm so glad I'm out of that craziness.
> Left Toronto for Vancouver island 15 years ago.
> This video is a good reminder of why I don't need to return.


Hey Toronto is awesome! It was rosedale area

Have you met the Canuck Crow *from BC*?



https://www.cbc.ca/amp/1.3604632


----------



## CloudHidden (Jan 8, 2021)

Hey buddy, can I borrow some shatter and a lighter?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## thecosmicgoat (Jan 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hey Toronto is awesome! It was rosedale area
> 
> Have you met the Canuck Crow *from BC*?
> 
> ...


Them crows are straight up thugs. I'm scared of them, even before they started to pack shanks.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Fishbulb (Jan 8, 2021)

.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hey Toronto is awesome! It was rosedale area
> 
> Have you met the Canuck Crow *from BC*?
> 
> ...


Why is the Toronto Eaton Center closed?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 8, 2021)

VILEPLUME said:


> Why is the Toronto Eaton Center closed?


The real question should be why is it still called Eaton center when Eatons closed in 1999


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The real question should be why is it still called Eaton center when Eatons closed in 1999


Wish they kept that same logic for the Skydome. How cool of a name is that for a sports building which the roof opens? Then change it to Rogers center? Bleh, could it sound any more generic corporate?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 8, 2021)

VILEPLUME said:


> Wish they kept that same logic for the Skydome. How cool of a name is that for a sports building which the roof opens? Then change it to Rogers center? Bleh, could it sound any more generic corporate?


Skydome was before my time. They were talking about tearing it down before the pandemic. I don't go to baseball games, but I don't want to see it gone. 









Opinion | SkyDome or Rogers Centre — whatever you call it, tearing it down strikes out on more than just environmental grounds


Perfectly good stadiums have obscenely short lifespans — imagine building your house only to tear it down in three decades.




www.thestar.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Skydome was before my time. They were talking about tearing it down before the pandemic. I don't go to baseball games, but I don't want to see it gone.


I was an old man when they started building it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Skydome was before my time. They were talking about tearing it down before the pandemic. I don't go to baseball games, but I don't want to see it gone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been to a Jay's game there. I thought it was pretty new but guess I'm not anymore


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 8, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I was an old man when they started building it.


it was built a year before I was born lol. 



DarkWeb said:


> I've been to a Jay's game there. I thought it was pretty new but guess I'm not anymore


I've never been to a blue jays game. I have seen a few concerts there tho.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I've been to a Jay's game there. I thought it was pretty new but guess I'm not anymore


I can’t believe they’re talking about tearing it down. Seems like just yesterday it was an engineering marvel.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 8, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I can’t believe they’re talking about tearing it down. Seems like just yesterday it was an engineering marvel.


I can't imagine the skyline without it.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 8, 2021)

[QUOTE="Laughing Grass, post: 16058541, member: 1004704]

I've never been to a blue jays game. I have seen a few concerts there tho.
[/QUOTE]

I was there in 93 when Joe Carter hit the World Series winning home run. It was crazy.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 8, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> [QUOTE="Laughing Grass, post: 16058541, member: 1004704]
> 
> I've never been to a blue jays game. I have seen a few concerts there tho.


I was there in 93 when Joe Carter hit the World Series winning home run. It was crazy.
[/QUOTE]

I'm thinking 91 - 92 when I was there. I was a kid.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4790519
> 
> Oh the pictures I have......
> 
> ...


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## DaFreak (Jan 8, 2021)

Heard my first Post Malone song the other day. Saw the name come on the screen in the car and the song started, and I thought, "Hot damn this guy ain't bad. Sounds just like Ozzie." and then some annoying characterless voice came on and I realized it was Post Malone featuring Ozzie.


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Jan 8, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4790561


Old mcdonald didn't raise no fool. I KNOW what those gloves are for.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 8, 2021)

greg nr said:


> Old mcdonald didn't raise no fool. I KNOW what those gloves are for.


Yeah I would definitely go from the back. Stupid.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## tkufoS (Jan 8, 2021)

VILEPLUME said:


>


That shit happened here


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 8, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> View attachment 4790878


Imagine how mad he used to get hearing happy holidays


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 8, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Imagine how mad he used to get hearing happy holidays


Don't you ever 



SH420


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 9, 2021)

Obviously written by a cat


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jan 9, 2021)

Lenin1917 said:


> Obviously written by a catView attachment 4791311



Wife has two cats. Older one, doesn't really like anything except wet cat food, chunky or shredded; gave him salami once the faces he made were hillarious. 

The little one, she HATED people, that was until we got a house and started doing slow cooked meats. Now she comes out and sits on my wife's lap at dinner time awaiting her chunks of cooked and spiced meat. She's particularly fond of hard salami and andouille sausage. Strangest little cat, hated everyone in the family until about 5 years ago when I brought home the slow cooker.


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 9, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Wife has two cats. Older one, doesn't really like anything except wet cat food, chunky or shredded; gave him salami once the faces he made were hillarious.
> 
> The little one, she HATED people, that was until we got a house and started doing slow cooked meats. Now she comes out and sits on my wife's lap at dinner time awaiting her chunks of cooked and spiced meat. She's particularly fond of hard salami and andouille sausage. Strangest little cat, hated everyone in the family until about 5 years ago when I brought home the slow cooker.


Both of mine can open the fridge and toaster oven. Stealing my burritos and fish sticks, and cheese and chicken leg quarters.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 9, 2021)

Lenin1917 said:


> Both of mine can open the fridge and toaster oven. Stealing my burritos and fish sticks, and cheese and chicken leg quarters.


----------



## greg nr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## GBAUTO (Jan 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4792071


Been there, done that...many times


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 10, 2021)

add caption


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jan 10, 2021)

@Bobby schmeckle


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 10, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4792572


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Jan 11, 2021)

Canada just has the right kind of crazy.... not like us. sigh.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348707791343669254


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 11, 2021)

greg nr said:


> Canada just has the right kind of crazy.... not like us. sigh.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348707791343669254


They couldn't like "borrow" a dog?


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 11, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4793261


Done that. Not that high though.


----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 11, 2021)

Seems about right...


----------



## raratt (Jan 11, 2021)

MOPAR!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 11, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4793380


Mine


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 11, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4793380


The defibrillator


----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Jan 11, 2021)

Low-cal Diet Burger


----------



## raratt (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 11, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4793279


It killed part of my soul.


----------



## TaoRich (Jan 11, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4793380


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 12, 2021)

Lenin1917 said:


> View attachment 4793873


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 12, 2021)

hairy whores


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## CloudHidden (Jan 12, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4793380


Deathstar.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 12, 2021)

Is the economy really that bad...


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jan 12, 2021)

The new Calendar.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 12, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4794352


He's just trying to get her boobs to grow.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 12, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> Is the economy really that bad...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794363


I was at a concert in Santa Cruz, this guy was out front 



The next time we were there, we saw the same guy. Price went up to 100 bucks.

SH420


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 12, 2021)

Hmm... where's the other horn?


----------



## DaFreak (Jan 12, 2021)

Lenin1917 said:


> View attachment 4792653


This is my new favorite joke


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Jan 13, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> Seems about right...
> 
> View attachment 4793269


Add in 2 dogs, I’m lucky to have that much. I’ve actually went to the guest room...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 13, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4795231


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Jan 13, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4795231


Shit I had a rocking chair, two plastic lawn chairs, and an air mattress for like a year. Don't knock the air mattress either... How many of y'all have fucked all the way from one side of the house to the other?


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 13, 2021)

I'll give you a holler when any of this stuff is funny.
So far, . . . not.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 13, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'll give you a holler when any of this stuff is funny.
> So far, . . . not.


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## ClasicRoast (Jan 13, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4793380


The All American


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## CloudHidden (Jan 14, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Hmm... where's the other horn?
> View attachment 4794440


In the bit bucket, lol.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4796195


They've asked me to stop but I'm no quitter.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 14, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> View attachment 4796244


I just want to point out that these people post pictures of themselves on a forum asking to be roasted. and then pick the best roast. So do not feel bad for them, you can see the sign in her hand.


----------



## lokie (Jan 14, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> I just want to point out that these people post pictures of themselves on a forum asking to be roasted. and then pick the best roast. So do not feel bad for them, you can see the sign in her hand.


Life is cruel enough. Why ask for ridicule from strangers?


----------



## greg nr (Jan 14, 2021)

lokie said:


> Life is cruel enough. Why ask for ridicule from strangers?


Some people have to ask? I never had that problem....


----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 14, 2021)

repost


----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 14, 2021)

Winter Fashion


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> Winter Fashion
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796480


----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 14, 2021)

lokie said:


> Life is cruel enough. Why ask for ridicule from strangers?


They will tell you the truth, confirm your fears, or verify your confidences. I just spend time around children they talk the purest shit, one called me bird lip it took me a long time but I figured it out. Upper lip looks like the swish mark used to represent birds in a childrens drawing. I have a complex now, I have covered it up with a mask for the past year when in public


----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Jan 14, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4796487


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 14, 2021)

Ok... some dude yelling. 






Only 1 thing can make this better...
METAL!!!!!






SH420


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 15, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4797051


Keynesian welfare stateism isn't socialism though. Why do Americans have such a limited political vocabulary?


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Jan 15, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Ok... some dude yelling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she was being an asshole. just saying.


----------



## raratt (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Mcdoolit (Jan 15, 2021)

I think I will lmao

Motivational quote on bathroom door at work.....so hard to not take a sharpie to it lmao!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 15, 2021)

Mcdoolit said:


> View attachment 4797257
> I think I will lmao
> 
> Motivational quote on bathroom door at work.....so hard to not take a sharpie to it lmao!


we only do demotivational posts here.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## CloudHidden (Jan 15, 2021)

Lenin1917 said:


> Keynesian welfare stateism isn't socialism though. Why do Americans have such a limited political vocabulary?


It's by design.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 15, 2021)

Meanwhile in Romania...


----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jan 15, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4797522


It's easier on Guam, no place to run to so you only do step 1.


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 15, 2021)

Third world country in a Gucci belt.


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4798602


“sodden” illustrated


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Jan 16, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4798600


That's an instapot bro


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## anomalii (Jan 16, 2021)

Lenin1917 said:


> View attachment 4798610


Took me longer than I care to admit before I got this


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Jan 16, 2021)

anomalii said:


> Took me longer than I care to admit before I got this


Doing better than I am. I looked at it for several minutes, got nothing.?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2021)

Bubbas.dad1 said:


> Doing better than I am. I looked at it for several minutes, got nothing.?


werehouse


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Jan 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> werehouse


Otay. I’m just gonna drink a bit more wine.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 16, 2021)

anomalii said:


> Took me longer than I care to admit before I got this


Don't feel bad, it took me a minute when I first saw it too.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 16, 2021)

Jessica Biel will not name her child 'Batmo Biel'


If you have a last name that in any way pairs with a joke, people are going to make the inevitable baby name joke. Last name is Green? Name your kids Hunter, Forrest and Kelly. (Sticker magnate Lisa Frank actually does have sons named Hunter Green and Forrest Green.)But for actress Jessica Biel...




www.today.com


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## hossthehermit (Jan 17, 2021)

Happy 99th, Betty ............


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 17, 2021)

old is gold


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 17, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4799100


I blame his sister for alot of that the nazi bitch.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## CloudHidden (Jan 17, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4798757


Ferrari 275 GTB


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## Fishbulb (Jan 17, 2021)

.


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## thecosmicgoat (Jan 17, 2021)

[/QUOTE]


spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4799579


Abit of 1,4&11.


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 17, 2021)

RKSkuncle


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 17, 2021)

Nasreddine was once asked to decide a case between kids who had found a bag of sweets, did not agree on who among them would be the most equitable and therefore could be trusted, but agreed that an adult would more “qualified” for this task ... and ... Nasreddine happened to be that first adult to come by. 

Once he was made aware of the case and after they had agreed to his “deciding their case”, Nasreddine asked a single question: “How do you wish this “distribution” be made? God’s way or my way?” They thought about it, looked at each other thinking ‘we know Nasr Eddine well and his bizarre ways’, and agreed on “God’s way” as their best choice, for their own sake.

Nasreddine proceeded in distributing the sweets in a clockwise manner, attributing 2, 5, 0, 3, etc... sweets to the successive individuals of the gang around him.
That obviously created a riot and all contested Nasreddine’s adult capacity and judgemen

Once they calmed down and allowed Nasreddine to explain himself, he told them: “Well, look around you ... isn’t this the way God “does” things in this world? Had you asked for “my” way, I would have most certainly divided exactly the total number of sweets by your total number and you would have all received equal amounts.
Indeed, most men perceive justice to imply equality. God’s Justice is ... simply ... just.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 17, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> Nasreddine was once asked to decide a case between kids who had found a bag of sweets, did not agree on who among them would be the most equitable and therefore could be trusted, but agreed that an adult would more “qualified” for this task ... and ... Nasreddine happened to be that first adult to come by.
> 
> Once he was made aware of the case and after they had agreed to his “deciding their case”, Nasreddine asked a single question: “How do you wish this “distribution” be made? God’s way or my way?” They thought about it, looked at each other thinking ‘we know Nasr Eddine well and his bizarre ways’, and agreed on “God’s way” as their best choice, for their own sake.
> 
> ...


Which version of God were they talking about?


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 17, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Which version of God were they talking about?


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## Fishbulb (Jan 17, 2021)

.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 18, 2021)

Fishbulb said:


> .


After you upload a picture click full so we don't gotta click thumbnails..


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 18, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4799619
> 
> RKSkuncle


It me


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 18, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> Nasreddine was once asked to decide a case between kids who had found a bag of sweets, did not agree on who among them would be the most equitable and therefore could be trusted, but agreed that an adult would more “qualified” for this task ... and ... Nasreddine happened to be that first adult to come by.
> 
> Once he was made aware of the case and after they had agreed to his “deciding their case”, Nasreddine asked a single question: “How do you wish this “distribution” be made? God’s way or my way?” They thought about it, looked at each other thinking ‘we know Nasr Eddine well and his bizarre ways’, and agreed on “God’s way” as their best choice, for their own sake.
> 
> ...


God's "justice" is false.


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## neosapien (Jan 18, 2021)

Ooohhhhhhhh my NSFW pictures a little too NSFRIU I see! Fine, I will go. Outside. But if I die, I blame you.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 18, 2021)

neosapien said:


> Ooohhhhhhhh my NSFW pictures a little too NSFRIU I see! Fine, I will go. Outside. But if I die, I blame you.


Perhaps not the best choice of words in these times. I will amend to…

If I like it, I blame you.


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 18, 2021)

https://media1.tenor.co/images/af9d9e96d6a6116bab830f4fdb16a93f/tenor.gif?itemid=8715642


----------



## CloudHidden (Jan 18, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4800211


It's the only way you'd get me to play.


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 18, 2021)

this got me bad, simple minds


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 18, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4800211


How the fuck do you kidnap 27 people?


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 18, 2021)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> How the fuck do you kidnap 27 people?


You have to start a cult first, pfft you amateurs


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 18, 2021)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> How the fuck do you kidnap 27 people?


It’s fake news. No one would have to be forced to play Yahtzee.


----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 18, 2021)

Sweet & Sour


----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 18, 2021)

Meanwhile In Kenya...


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2021)

neosapien said:


> Ooohhhhhhhh my NSFW pictures a little too NSFRIU I see! Fine, I will go. Outside. But if I die, I blame you.


PM me what I missed!1!


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Jan 18, 2021)

*Gwyneth Paltrow’s ‘vagina’ reportedly explodes in UK woman’s home*













Gwyneth Paltrow’s ‘vagina’ candle reportedly explodes in UK woman’s home


A “This Smells Like My Vagina” candle that the actress peddles on Goop has exploded into flames in the living room of a UK woman who won the odoriferous product in a quiz, The Sun reported.




nypost.com





Yeah, it's the post, and I'm copy limited, but really......


----------



## Darkoh69 (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Jan 18, 2021)

Darkoh69 said:


> View attachment 4800691


Funny pics, not graphic gore pics.

#fakereported!


----------



## srh88 (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## hossthehermit (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 19, 2021)

Darkoh69 said:


> View attachment 4800691


Those are some seedy nugs.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 19, 2021)

4 more days in lockup


----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 19, 2021)

After a hard days work...


----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jan 19, 2021)

Couldn't think of anywhere else to put this. 









Pig With Piglets Crochet Pattern - Etsy


This Tutorials item by LauLovesCrochet has 12429 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from United States. Listed on Dec 15, 2022




www.etsy.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> Couldn't think of anywhere else to put this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what were you searching for when you found this?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> what were you searching for when you found this?


I’m a disgusting-content warrior and at this, I hesitate.


----------



## raratt (Jan 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> what were you searching for when you found this?


Just a popup Etsy ad.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> Just a popup Etsy ad.


(the real question: did it pop up?)


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 19, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I’m a disgusting-content warrior and at this, I hesitate.


you can really get to know a person by seeing their search history. 



raratt said:


> Just a popup Etsy ad.


popup.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> you can really get to know a person by seeing their search history.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## raratt (Jan 19, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> (the real question: did it pop up?)


Crochet pigs are not my thing.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> Crochet pigs are not my thing.


Yeah I said the same thing


----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Jan 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> Crochet pigs are not my thing.


With Covid running ramped, staying alone at home has been a bit lonely. Perhaps a low maintenance pet is just what I need? 

"We will sell no swine before it's time"- Ernest & Starvo Gallo


----------



## raratt (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## tkufoS (Jan 19, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4801576


When my wife packs the bowl


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 19, 2021)

Not an image, but its really funny that my dad who holds 3 masters degrees keeps telling me I should get on hydroxychloroquine or ivermectin. Mf I dont have malaria or worms. JFC dude this is why I dont visit anymore.


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 20, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> View attachment 4801754


If you blimk really fast you can see tittays


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 20, 2021)

fk ju pay meh


----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 20, 2021)

repost


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 20, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4802318


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 20, 2021)

Can anyone do this???


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 20, 2021)

PAPERLESS JOINTS??? WTF


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 20, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> PAPERLESS JOINTS??? WTF
> 
> View attachment 4802541


False alarm I've already seen the ones made on a stick


----------



## GBAUTO (Jan 20, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4802476
> 
> Can anyone do this???


Sure, anything is possible with enough ratchet-straps.


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Jan 20, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4802576


It's the chocolates containing magic fungus that you seek


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Jan 20, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4802442


Into the Badlands


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## gwheels (Jan 22, 2021)

Lenin1917 said:


> "I like your Christ, I do not like your Christians. Your Christians are so unlike your Christ."(Ghandi)
> 
> Though Tbh(despite my respect for his resistance to British imperialism) i don't much like Ghandi either


remember when Ghandi was a racist POS...oh yeah that was everytime


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Fishbulb (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Hammersmith (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Hammersmith (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Hammersmith (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 22, 2021)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4804224


Repost, still funny af though.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 22, 2021)

Lenin1917 said:


> Repost, still funny af though.


I prolly even posted it before. Shit happens


----------



## Hammersmith (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Hammersmith (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 23, 2021)

Adidas store in Holland.
More amusing then funny though.


----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 24, 2021)

so british and so true and ghey

caption this


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## 19-Sean-86 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 24, 2021)

It's a


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 24, 2021)

Hammersmith said:


> View attachment 4805424


That ain't right. 

Gotta fetch the poop knife for that bad boy...


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Jan 24, 2021)

19-Sean-86 said:


> View attachment 4805447









Random Jabber Jibber thread


RIP Larry



www.rollitup.org


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Jan 24, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4804538


Didn't know walmart had liquor stores?


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 24, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4805269


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Hammersmith (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Hammersmith (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Jan 25, 2021)

I wish I could say I made this up, but....






Amazon.com: FartVac : Toys & Games


Amazon.com: FartVac : Toys & Games



www.amazon.com






> FartVac is the world's first fart vacuum and filtering system. Using a hand-activated air pump and an activated carbon filter, FartVac reduces the stench of flatulence. It is time to align norms and manners to what is healthy! By taking responsibility and trying to reduce your fart smells, you can now fart without shame--no more pain while fighting nature and holding in gas. Join the proud movement to embrace your body's natural functions. FartVac also makes a great gag or white elephant gift for the gassy people in your life.


----------



## DaFreak (Jan 25, 2021)

2,600 people have bought it. Worst joke present ever.


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 25, 2021)

DOUG TURNS 30 THIS YEAR


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## thecosmicgoat (Jan 25, 2021)

spliffendz said:


>


Heck yeah! Classic.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 26, 2021)

grooow pootatoooes


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## sunni (Jan 26, 2021)

yo people pics that make you laugh that arent politics and not fucking racist.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Jan 26, 2021)

Ok well it's a white out here so this seems appropriate.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jan 26, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> Ok well it's a white out here so this seems appropriate.
> 
> View attachment 4807864


I call malarkey! We know how to use kitty litter for our stuck cars.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 26, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> View attachment 4807368


I think your dog might have worms.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Jan 26, 2021)

Kalebaiden said:


> I call malarkey! We know how to use kitty litter for our stuck cars.


Clearly they must have used it up getting through the Tim Hortons drive thru


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jan 26, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> Clearly they must have used it up getting through the Tim Hortons drive thru


How very dare you suggest we don't carry spare litter in our trunks. Those are clearly Quebecois and barely Canadian.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Doug Dawson (Jan 26, 2021)

Kalebaiden said:


> How very dare you suggest we don't carry spare litter in our trunks. Those are clearly Quebecois and barely Canadian.


Lol, I carry chains


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 26, 2021)

you can be a slut too


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## neosapien (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Jan 27, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4808559


Inbred handgun?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 27, 2021)

Kalebaiden said:


> Inbred handgun?


There's usually a quote saying 'places where food shouldn't be', same place as the fried chicken in the grabber machine


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## GBAUTO (Jan 27, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4808656


It's more like...therapy dog is nodding off.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 27, 2021)

GBAUTO said:


> It's more like...therapy dog is nodding off.


Like mine in the phone these days. I’m not sure she’s always there! lol


----------



## raratt (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> you can really get to know a person by seeing their search history.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must be pretty boring


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 27, 2021)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I must be pretty boring


Helium beer? Is that the next thing in light beer?

The Japanese used to sell hydrogen beer in places without smoking restrictions. It was only a matter of time before the inevitable Hindenburp.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 27, 2021)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I must be pretty boring


You're way braver than I am!

So you do all you kinky stuff in incognito?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Helium beer? Is that the next thing in light beer?
> 
> The Japanese used to sell hydrogen beer in places without smoking restrictions. It was only a matter of time before the inevitable Hindenburp.


I didn't know that was a thing. I want helium beer now.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I didn't know that was a thing. I want helium beer now.


The irony is that the analytical folk would “sparge” their solvents with a helium airstone in order to remove more soluble dissolved gases.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I didn't know that was a thing. I want helium beer now.


I definitely want to try that!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> The irony is that the analytical folk would “sparge” their solvents with a helium airstone in order to remove more soluble dissolved gases.
> 
> View attachment 4808918



That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I definitely want to try that!


When searching helium beer I also found helium wine and water.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> When searching helium beer I also found helium wine and water.


That could be fun!


----------



## srh88 (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 27, 2021)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4809021


I read it was a suicide though.
Did Hillary leave a good by card?


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## thecosmicgoat (Jan 27, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


>


The synthesizer solo at 1:15, dude kills it!


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 28, 2021)

i know this should be in politics but here it goes


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 28, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


>


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 28, 2021)

i'm always prepared


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 28, 2021)

thecosmicgoat said:


> The synthesizer solo at 1:15, dude kills it!


The band was funky as hell.


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## thecosmicgoat (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 28, 2021)

DANGERS OF MARIJUANA


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4809814


So are Barracudas


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Jan 28, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4807350


JJ. Great movie!


----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## TaoRich (Jan 29, 2021)

ANC said:


>


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 29, 2021)

TaoRich said:


> View attachment 4810526


HAHAHA


----------



## raratt (Jan 29, 2021)

Ever seen a Pika chew?


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> Ever seen a Pika chew?
> View attachment 4810609


Ever heard one?
They can whistle louder than construction workers at a purty gal.


----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 29, 2021)

linuxsuxtitsassballs


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 29, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4811016


letting the days go by...


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Jan 29, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> letting the days go by...


Let the water hold me down


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 29, 2021)

my mumma says to flush for a week before harvest


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 30, 2021)

#have seen' you ghey


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Jan 30, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4810631


We have a 65lb boxer girl that wants to sleep with us.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 30, 2021)

random fb quote


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 30, 2021)

feeling young?


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 30, 2021)

@Milovan1 look at your favourite band photo in his hand


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 30, 2021)

LMFAO


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## thecosmicgoat (Jan 30, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4811586


I don't get when people say "living the dream"
My dreams are similar to image above, never about real-life, surfing, getting laid, etc.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 30, 2021)

thecosmicgoat said:


> I don't get when people say "living the dream"
> My dreams are similar to image above, never about real-life, surfing, getting laid, etc.


I have skiing dreams


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Jan 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I have skiing dreams


Nice one!


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jan 31, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4811581



So like I had to check and see if Blockbuster had actually posted this. If they did, they deleted it; however I fell down the weirdest twitter hole. 

Back in August, @Aribnb tweeted to @BlockBuster, "You up?" From there they had a conversation and I half expected @airbnb to ask @BlockBuster for a Netflix and chill by the end of it.


----------



## madra (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 31, 2021)

How you feel when those steaks, ribs etc...on the grill are done


----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## MasterDabbin (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 31, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4812474


Or fart


----------



## MasterDabbin (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 1, 2021)

'SPIRITUAL' RED FLAGS TO WATCH FOR (AND THEIR MEANINGS):

1: To 'hold space' for someone = To sit and stare at someone with emotional issues for an uncomfortable amount of time, then pat yourself on the back for basically doing nothing while your homie has a breakdown.

2: I'm in transition = I'm unemployed and totally fucking lost, so I have created an identity out of being an opportunist. Maybe you have some trim work for me or food? Or a trade? I do crystal readings!

3: I'm processing a lot of downloads from the Universe = I smoked too much DMT and can’t afford therapy. By pretending that my fragile brain is a sacred record keeper, I receive validation for speaking gibberish.

4: I'm a lightworker/empath = I am depressed and unstable and take zero responsibility for my own self-destructive tendencies, and need to focus on condescending your dark shit to avoid my own. (PS: I'll diagnose you as a narcissist)

5: I am a Reiki Master= I crave human contact, And this makes me feel less insecure than Tinder. I can cross personal physical boundaries with ease if I so choose, depending on what my client looks like, or I can think about random things while getting paid handsomely to hold my hands awkwardly over someone’s body.

6: You have an amazing Aura = I would love to bang you.

7: I am writing a travel blog = I don't want to go home, I no longer fit in: I never have. I don't know where I will end up, but I’d like to get paid to figure it out.

8: I'm not looking for a relationship/ only deep soul connections = I have commitment issues and fear of intimacy so I collect partners with compatible insecurities. I understand you will head off to Thailand soon anyways. “Bread-crumbing my love keeps me safe” is my mantra, while I dip my dick like a candlestick in every Shanti ratchet priestess in town.

9: 'Inner Goddess Within' workshops = An understanding of daddy Issues and a way to overdevelop the masculine side to protect the little girl within. Helping participants to surrender to the bias that all men are shit ( all of this for a nominal fee). The level 2 masterclass will teach you how to galactivate your man’s scrotum chakra enough to make him forget that you pay for bullshit workshops with his harvest money.

10: A guru = Someone who has overstepped the threshold of self-development into supreme egotism and found a niche market. Carries a flute and has a name you can't pronounce (though his driver's license says Steve) and chants words he doesn’t understand. But interesting tattoos...right?

11. A shaman = see above.

12: Worshipping the Beloved = Classic scenario where a cluster B personality type convinces you at a festival that you are their twin flame, lost for centuries in the ether. If you have never been loved by your primary caregivers, this is paradise on earth as your fear of abandonment gets spanked with a mala on the magical, mystery tour of self-deception.

13: In the flow = I never commit to anything, especially plans to do anything with anyone, so that I can completely flake out and not take any responsibility for it; ie I didn’t pay my phone bill this month.

14: Co-creating a retreat/gathering = my borderline personality friends and I have exhausted all other means of making an honest income, and have decided instead to use our social media clout (aka naked buttcheeks) to radically overcharge a too-large group of saps for 2-14 days of mediocre vegan food, awkward group encounters, and real-world-style sexual politics.

15; Substance Free Event = Powder drugs are fine but if you bring alcohol, we’ll judge the shit out of you. Tobacco’s cool if you snort it and call it "ceremony" or roll your own.

16: Speaking My Truth = I reserve the right to be an asshole in this conversation and you must honour it, regardless of how deep my delusion may be. I’ll probably use this phrase every time I don’t want to be called out for my phone bullshit, because it’s all perspective man...

[image courtesy: Vikram Gandhi, from 'Kumaré' (2011)]


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## CloudHidden (Feb 1, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4812895
> 
> 'SPIRITUAL' RED FLAGS TO WATCH FOR (AND THEIR MEANINGS):
> 
> ...


17. The person is actually wearing a vest that looks like a large red flag.


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 1, 2021)

CloudHidden said:


> 17. The person is actually wearing a vest that looks like a large red flag.











Kumaré (2011) - IMDb


Kumaré: Directed by Vikram Gandhi. With Vikram Gandhi, Toby, Greg, Molly. A documentary about a man who impersonates a wise Indian Guru and builds a following in Arizona. At the height of his popularity, the Guru Kumaré must reveal his true identity to his disciples and unveil his greatest...




www.imdb.com


----------



## greg nr (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4813281View attachment 4813282View attachment 4813283View attachment 4813284


#2 should be in the nuts thread lol


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## DaFreak (Feb 1, 2021)

I showed my oldest how much the average income was per education level. Education is still worth it, not about being smarter than other people, it's about making money.


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## tkufoS (Feb 1, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> I showed my oldest how much the average income was per education level. Education is still worth it, not about being smarter than other people, it's about making money.


I'm teaching mine a trade


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> #2 should be in the nuts thread lol


There’s a nuts thread?



https://media.tenor.com/images/2b6db941158159762e2c63d4938a75e5/tenor.gif


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 1, 2021)

and purple ghays


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 1, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> There’s a nuts thread?
> 
> 
> 
> https://media.tenor.com/images/2b6db941158159762e2c63d4938a75e5/tenor.gif


He has a penis thread and a nuts thread? Wow


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 2, 2021)

Did you know they put pool noodles on the horns of aggressive baby goats so they don't hurt each other? Me either


----------



## DaFreak (Feb 2, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> I'm teaching mine a trade


Trades are awesome as well. New electricians are making 60k out of the gate. Oldest is a mechanic.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Feb 2, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4792205


Looks like panda shit


----------



## CloudHidden (Feb 2, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> Kumaré (2011) - IMDb
> 
> 
> Kumaré: Directed by Vikram Gandhi. With Vikram Gandhi, Toby, Greg, Molly. A documentary about a man who impersonates a wise Indian Guru and builds a following in Arizona. At the height of his popularity, the Guru Kumaré must reveal his true identity to his disciples and unveil his greatest...
> ...


I saw that! LOL


----------



## tkufoS (Feb 2, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> Trades are awesome as well. New electricians are making 60k out of the gate. Oldest is a mechanic.


Sparky !.. That's what I'm talking about


----------



## srh88 (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Hands On (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 2, 2021)

Hands On said:


> View attachment 4814072


Play audio of fireworks and thunder.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 2, 2021)

Hands On said:


> View attachment 4814072


Shoot it.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 2, 2021)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4814061




SH420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 2, 2021)

Muzzle flash followed by lots more.


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 2, 2021)

Hands On said:


> View attachment 4814072


It's laughing at me cause it saw me naked. So now I'm mad at it and I attack it with fists of fury!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 2, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A minimum of about 30 muzzle flashes before I reach for a fresh mag.


Come on man how many times can you miss!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Come on man how many times can you miss!


I don't. 

If anything, guiding for Kodiak's teaches you is to keep shooting until nothing moves.


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Feb 2, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4814183



To be fair, it was my first summer alone, 1989, that I started smoking cigs & weed, dropping acid, and drinking. Really glad I quit drinking and cigs eventually.

Also started my first weed grow behind the church. Age 13 was a hell of a year an I'm certainly not leaving my kid alone for it.

I KNOW exactly what I did with that time.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 2, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4814196


Fuck it's never going to be the same again!


----------



## DaFreak (Feb 2, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I started smoking cigs & weed, dropping acid, and drinking. Really glad I quit drinking and cigs eventually.


This sentence is pure gold.


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 2, 2021)

"I spent a lot of money on booze, birds and fast cars. The rest I just squandered." George Best


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Fuck it's never going to be the same again!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 2, 2021)

spliffendz said:


>


I was thinking.....


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Fuck it's never going to be the same again!


This just ruined a few Beatles songs for me. Lol


----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Feb 2, 2021)

Boru420 said:


> "I spent a lot of money on booze, birds and fast cars. The rest I just squandered." George Best



*W. C. Fields*
American comedian

William Claude Dukenfield, better known as W. C. Fields, was an American comedian, actor, juggler, and writer. Fields' comic persona was a misanthropic and hard-drinking egotist, who remained a sympathetic character despite his supposed contempt for children and dogs. Wikipedia

Born: January 29, 1880, Darby, PA
Died: December 25, 1946, Pasadena, CA


----------



## raratt (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## tkufoS (Feb 2, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A minimum of about 30 muzzle flashes before I reach for a fresh mag.


Fn5.7 ?


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## anomalii (Feb 2, 2021)

Does this count as “Ripped Bread”?


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 2, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> View attachment 4814593


I just ate one of them, so laughed until I burped the flavour up and a fungus gnat flew away from me as I got up


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## TaoRich (Feb 3, 2021)

I'm not convinced that the marketing department thought this all the way through.

Me, myself, I prefer Mrs Milk, Miss Milk or Ms Milk ... any female cow milk is fine

Male cow milk ...
... meh ... not for me


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 3, 2021)

Meanwhile in Russia...


----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 3, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4815408


Needs more bacon....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Needs more bacon....


And Kools.


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Cheecharoni (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> View attachment 4815340


heaving a trial run?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 4, 2021)

throwback


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Cheecharoni (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Cheecharoni (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Feb 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4816422



Well, if you're goin' to keep her, you might as well keep her in the Arts and Entertainment department of the hospital. Not sure if this is art or entertainment, so I'll just go with both.


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 4, 2021)

I laughed for stupid amount of time at this one


----------



## TaoRich (Feb 4, 2021)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4816129


----------



## srh88 (Feb 4, 2021)

TaoRich said:


> View attachment 4816738


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 5, 2021)

no running with the ball


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Feb 5, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4817369


Disturbing.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Feb 5, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Disturbing.


And gross


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## DaFreak (Feb 5, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4815577


1) Power Drill
2) Gourd
3) Lube or Vaseline.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 5, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4817364


I saw an ad once for a wing girl. She would go with you to a bar, act playful with you, and get woman to talk to you. Seemed like a plan... just not mine  Probably worked.


----------



## NinjaShamen (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4818011


I wasn't going to but now you made me do it


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 6, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4817825


At least it has some taste now. 
Coors Light is shitty weak beer.


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## anomalii (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 6, 2021)

Photoshop or not that is the question


----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 6, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> Photoshop or not that is the question
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818277


plasticshop


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 6, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> Photoshop or not that is the question
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818277


Find a straight line! Anywhere!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Find a straight line! Anywhere!


Not sure what to think of the current fad of skinny ladies enhancing their Glutes to the extreme.

Turns me on almost as much as giant fake breasts.


----------



## DaFreak (Feb 6, 2021)

Love those stories of unlicensed plastic surgery places injecting all sorts of shit into their asses. Like that movie, Brazil, getting really freaky.


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 6, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Coors Light is shitty weak beer.


how are coors light and sex in a canoe similar????















they're both f'cking close to water.


----------



## Cheecharoni (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## DaFreak (Feb 7, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4818693


Took a brief second for me to realize it's not real


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 7, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> Took a brief second for me to realize it's not real


I spent 10 mins tripping last night


----------



## anomalii (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Feb 7, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> I spent 10 mins tripping last night


Dmt?


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 7, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4819165


you just released a childhood memory when i had a table lamp plugged into the wall and took the bulb out and wondered what the two golden contacts were and how they worked so pressed one and 'buzzed' my skeleton for 2 secs  lucky i'm still alive to see trump as president


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 7, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> you just released a childhood memory when i had a table lamp plugged into the wall and took the bulb out and wondered what the two golden contacts were and how they worked so pressed one and 'buzzed' my skeleton for 2 secs  lucky i'm still alive to see trump as president


@Renfro


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 7, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4819279


i found a man for you @Laughing Grass


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## thecosmicgoat (Feb 8, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4820322


Safe from the sun, but their awning looks alittle sketchy


----------



## srh88 (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Feb 8, 2021)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4820490


lay a strip of bacon as a repellent


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 8, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> lay a strip of bacon as a repellent



Sprinkle in front of refrigerator. 
(doesn't work if you have a dog)


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 8, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4820504


Somehow I question the implied 1:4 reduction ratio.

~edit~ yeah my terrier would have an effect on the bacon barrier.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 8, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Somehow I question the implied 1:4 reduction ratio.
> 
> ~edit~ yeah my terrier would have an effect on the bacon barrier.


The Beagle and Boerboel would clear that barrier in nothing flat.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 8, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The Beagle and Boerboel would clear that barrier in nothing flat.


... and then come wagging with pride “see boss we are very useful dogs” lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 8, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> ... and then come wagging with pride “see boss we are very useful dogs” lol


Had a stranger reach into my truck yesterday to pet the Beagle that he saw.
What he didn't see through the tinted rear windows was the big guy in the back seat whom is very posessive of his truck (he lets me drive him around), it sounded like a Lion was in there. He jerked his hand out like he had been electrocuted and he never even saw the dog. Lol!


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 8, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Had a stranger reach into my truck yesterday to pet the Beagle that he saw.
> What he didn't see through the tinted rear windows was the big guy in the back seat whom is very posessive of his truck (he lets me drive him around), it sounded like a Lion was in there. He jerked his hand out like he had been electrocuted and he never even saw the dog. Lol!


Oh that should be a Depends ad


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Feb 8, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4820643


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## solakani (Feb 9, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4820696


10 + 10 + 10 
10 + 5 + 5
5 + 2x1 + 2x1
5 + 1 + 10


----------



## anomalii (Feb 9, 2021)

solakani said:


> 10 + 10 + 10
> 10 + 5 + 5
> 5 + 2x1 + 2x1
> 5 + 1 *X* 10


----------



## solakani (Feb 9, 2021)

Good catch. I need new eyeglasses. Blaze on.



http://wine-math.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/MC-W-Web.jpg



Recently, I was falsely accused of fraud for a quote edit.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 9, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4820643


The game was a stinker for sure!


----------



## DaFreak (Feb 9, 2021)

NinjaShamen said:


> View attachment 4820492


Isn't there a law that you can't receive financial benefits from a crime? Just saying.


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## anomalii (Feb 9, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4820884


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## MasterDabbin (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Feb 9, 2021)

MasterDabbin said:


> View attachment 4821349View attachment 4821351View attachment 4821352


My son's name is Justin, I wanted to give him Casey as a middle name, the wife said no. Just in Case ey did something wrong...


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## anomalii (Feb 10, 2021)

^^^^^^ sounds like a challenge.



Where‘s my lighter?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## MasterDabbin (Feb 10, 2021)

anomalii said:


> ^^^^^^ sounds like a challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> Where‘s my lighter?


more like where's my wallet


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 10, 2021)

Playing outside


----------



## NinjaShamen (Feb 10, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> Playing outside
> 
> View attachment 4822327


For less than the price of new video game systems, I built my son a huge playground. He loves playing out there, and so do his friends when they're over. I'm testing the theory of giving them a reason to be outside at a young age, and they'll always be drawn outdoors. He still uses his tablet, so it's not like he'll lag technically. But trying to instill a balance


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 10, 2021)

NinjaShamen said:


> For less than the price of new video game systems, I built my son a huge playground. He loves playing out there, and so do his friends when they're over. I'm testing the theory of giving them a reason to be outside at a young age, and they'll always be drawn outdoors. He still uses his tablet, so it's not like he'll lag technically. But trying to instill a balance


Yeh but our parents were working in the mines not playing out


----------



## raratt (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4822372


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 10, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4822387


Buffalo?


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Buffalo?


I dunno, but I still remember as a kid asking moms why so many legs in the butchers and so little bodies 

Now with kfc and every other copycat where are all the legs coming from


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 10, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> I dunno, but I still remember as a kid asking moms why so many legs in the butchers and so little bodies
> 
> Now with kfc and every other copycat where are all the legs coming from


It's in the nuggets.......


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's in the hotdogs.......


After watching mad max fury road and seeing where the milk and water comes from I've been corrupted


----------



## raratt (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 10, 2021)

this is why you don't believe strain claims on instagram


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 10, 2021)

i know this was one of you


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 11, 2021)

send florida man in

**


----------



## CloudHidden (Feb 11, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> send florida man in
> 
> *View attachment 4822810*


Looks like Saturday afternoon at my Walmart, but I'm not there for ten hours, lol.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 11, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> send florida man in
> 
> *View attachment 4822810*


It's amazing it's even a thing if you ever watched anything on it


----------



## srh88 (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 11, 2021)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4823141


looks like my attempt at that guiness drink.


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 11, 2021)

[QUOTE="srh88 said:


> View attachment 4823141


His face says it all.


----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 11, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> i know this was one of you
> 
> View attachment 4822465


I forgot the other half of the image sorry doods


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 12, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 4823572


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 12, 2021)

srh88 said:


> It's amazing it's even a thing if you ever watched anything on it


I've watched some videos it's insane. Count me out.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 12, 2021)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I've watched some videos it's insane. Count me out.


Same. Hes too fucked up. Surprised Noone came back with a gun lol


----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 12, 2021)

Let the show begin!


----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Feb 12, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4824450


Well, I'm 62, but it's still sex, sex, fun, what the hell.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Feb 13, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4824450


I'm 70 and sex is better than ever.


----------



## raratt (Feb 13, 2021)

This is too funny, I'm going to hell...


----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 13, 2021)

curious old fart said:


> I'm 70 and sex is better than ever.


Lol, yup I'm in my 50's and over the years I noticed the older you get the bolder you get.


----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Fishbulb (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Karah (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Feb 15, 2021)

curious old fart said:


> I'm 70 and sex is better than ever.


Especially the one in the spring


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Feb 15, 2021)

@doublejj


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 15, 2021)

Did you know that a Shepherd of a flock of sheep, who has a sheep that often tends to wander will sometimes go gather the wandering sheep back to the herd, then will quietly and mindfully BREAK the wandering sheep's leg...kindly mend it and care for the leg, and maybe even carry it on His shoulders until it can hobble along on it's own ? It will never stray far again.
Do YOU need YOUR legs broken ?


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 15, 2021)

Yay or nay? I heard it was standard procedure in USA


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Feb 15, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> Yay or nay? I heard it was standard procedure in USA
> 
> View attachment 4827281



Not gettin' mine back, they nipped the tip the day I was born, then some asshole dunked my head in water and told me I was saved for some shit I didn't do, all of it without talking to me. I'm more pissed about the baptism than the circumcision, honestly. Don't miss the flapy skin and never had a problem from lacking it, as far as I know no psychological harm from having it done either. Married 25 years and functioned well enough to create a female hellion mini-me offspring that I'm sure is going to take over the world. 

My dad on the other hand was uncut *and* didn't wash his junk. He had to have a circumcision done in his late 50's because of the resulting infection. So my vote goes with sure, I'd rather have it done at 60-minutes old than 60-years old, but I wash my junk too so whatever. 

I only have one daughter, both my wife and I are snipped to prevent that from ever happening again. So lacking a male child or any chance for one, I have absolutely no vote. The activists who call it mutilation might want to talk to my dad, he didn't enjoy having it done as a senior.


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 15, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Not gettin' mine back, they nipped the tip the day I was born, then some asshole dunked my head in water and told me I was saved for some shit I didn't do, all of it without talking to me. I'm more pissed about the baptism than the circumcision, honestly. Don't miss the flapy skin and never had a problem from lacking it, as far as I know no psychological harm from having it done either. Married 25 years and functioned well enough to create a female hellion mini-me offspring that I'm sure is going to take over the world.
> 
> My dad on the other hand was uncut *and* didn't wash his junk. He had to have a circumcision done in his late 50's because of the resulting infection. So my vote goes with sure, I'd rather have it done at 60-minutes old than 60-years old, but I wash my junk too so whatever.
> 
> I only have one daughter, both my wife and I are snipped to prevent that from ever happening again. So lacking a male child or any chance for one, I have absolutely no vote. The activists who call it mutilation might want to talk to my dad, he didn't enjoy having it done as a senior.


Have you never seen that tribe that push their penii inside out into their bodies?


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 15, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> Have you never seen that tribe that push their penii inside out into their bodies?











BBC Two - Tribe, Series 1, Kombai, Kombai penis inversion


In an attempt to be accepted by the Kombai men Bruce Parry undergoes a painful penis inversion ritual.




www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Feb 15, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> Have you never seen that tribe that push their penii inside out into their bodies?


Oh of course. There are some wild tribal bod mods, lip plates, skin beading, neck stretching, tooth sharpening, nearly all of which in the US would be considered child abuse if done to an infant here. Globally we're all over the place as a species considering what is culturally appropriate to do with your/your child's bodies. I've worked in both the piercing and S/M cultures, humans do some whack stuff to their junk; even in the US. As far as what cultures other than mine do, no judgement. Not something I'll be doing any time soon, if they want to tie their manhood inside out, that's groovie and one hell of a party trick. I gotta ask is it worth it?

As to circumcision, yeah, it's pretty much standard in the U.S., the CDC, Mayo Clinic and a whole slew of research agencies have a ton of data about STD transmission and later life medical problems that circumcision in infancy helps prevent to a degree, as my dad found out. Most U.S. pediatricians will recommend it.

I remember in college some kid-activist came up to me telling me how angry I should be about being "mutilated as a baby." I replied with, "Uh, what?"

We've got activists for and against everything here.


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 15, 2021)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I've watched some videos it's insane. Count me out.





srh88 said:


> Same. Hes too fucked up. Surprised Noone came back with a gun lol


Last night I watched Dark Tourist on Netflix which had a 20 minute segment on him  
I'd like to see someone put that fat fuck through the same ringer as he's done to others. Waiver or not, dude is sadistic. Haunted house? Entertainer? Bullshit. Dude gets off hurting people and he'd make sure that nobody would ever get that 20k. Like he has it. He'd just beat the shit out of them more or hold them underwater til they eventually tapped. Who wouldnt unless their life was legit on the line and even then it would be hard.


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 15, 2021)

blodclot


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## playallnite (Feb 15, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> Yay or nay? I heard it was standard procedure in USA
> 
> View attachment 4827281


i been clipped, couldn't walk for a year


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 15, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4827610


Man hands....


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Man hands....


i never see the hands tbh


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4828152


----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 16, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4828343


That's as bad as a where's waldo......I still can't find him....


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 16, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4828343


nowhere near enough drugs and liquor in the pic. and way too much clothing on the ladies. he needs to step his game up.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Feb 16, 2021)

It's not a gas.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> It's not a gas.


That damn sneaky gas.....


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> It's not a gas.


Precisely. I dislike agitprop disguised as weak humor.


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Feb 16, 2021)

A sweater for every season.


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 16, 2021)

ME READING WHERE TO FIND RKS FROM


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 17, 2021)

grey dragon soop


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Feb 17, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4829380
> 
> grey dragon soop


Commando Mt. Dew


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Feb 17, 2021)

What the hell is dragon soop?


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Feb 17, 2021)

I'll call myself 
Grey "muddy streak" water


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 17, 2021)

Black lemon seltzer


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 17, 2021)

thecosmicgoat said:


> What the hell is dragon soop?


----------



## anomalii (Feb 17, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4829272


I actually got in and sat down. Saw a portable CD player on the passenger seat and thought “I don’t own a CD player”

It was in front of a 7-11 and the car parked next to mine, on the drivers side.

I didn’t get yelled at so I guess no one saw me.

Felt pretty dumb.


----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Feb 17, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4829380
> 
> grey dragon soop


I sometimes wear my tiger print (tan through) thong as underwear. So..I guess my gangster name is..

"Tiger Highball"


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 18, 2021)

anomalii said:


> I actually got in and sat down. Saw a portable CD player on the passenger seat and thought “I don’t own a CD player”
> 
> It was in front of a 7-11 and the car parked next to mine, on the drivers side.
> 
> ...


Many years ago I was with my wife ( at the time) in the car and I stopped to get cash at the bank machine. While I was in the bank another exact make and model vehicle, with a female in the passenger seat parked in the next spot.

After getting my cash I returned to the car, opened the door, sat down in the drivers seat, started telling my wife something and looked over to see this strange woman looking at me ready to scream.

My wife watched the whole thing play out. We laughed for the next couple of hours.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 18, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4829775


True story.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> True story.


My daughter loves Asian food so I’ve joined a group with Asian recipes.

We’ve all really enjoyed the Korean and Filipino dishes.


----------



## lokie (Feb 18, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Many years ago I was with my wife ( at the time) in the car and I stopped to get cash at the bank machine. While I was in the bank another exact make and model vehicle, with a female in the passenger seat parked in the next spot.
> 
> After getting my cash I returned to the car, opened the door, sat down in the drivers seat, started telling my wife something and looked over to see this strange woman looking at me ready to scream.
> 
> My wife watched the whole thing play out. We laughed for the next couple of hours.


I have had similar experience.

We had just bought a new car. Coming out of a convenience store I got into the 1st grey SUV.
The woman in the driver seat looked startled and then started laughing.
She could see past my shoulder that my wife was in the next car busting her gut laughing.


The look on my face when I realised what was going on.


----------



## raratt (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## CloudHidden (Feb 18, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4829775


Awesome! I didn't know there was an air fryer group.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Feb 18, 2021)

The horse was not impressed...


----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## mandan1 (Feb 18, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> It's a
> 
> View attachment 4805463


good music.


----------



## lokie (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 18, 2021)

is it done yet/how many pounds/


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Feb 18, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4830459
> 
> is it done yet/how many pounds/


Couple weeks. Needs calmag, about a pound


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 19, 2021)

Lenin1917 said:


> View attachment 4830755


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 19, 2021)

Not a meme, but isn't my cat adorable


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 19, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> View attachment 4830899


Just like Satan in abrahamic religions. Dude just wanted people to be smart, clothed and free. God said no, only dumb, nude and subservient. The devil just wants to dance.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Doug Dawson (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Eugenios (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 19, 2021)

You ever feel this way?


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Feb 19, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4831134


Is she the _Real Reason _Ted Cruz went to Cancun?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Feb 19, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4830721


She was great in "The Dead Don't Die" Creepy hot!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Feb 19, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> She was great in "The Dead Don't Die" Creepy hot!





farmingfisherman said:


> She was great in "The Dead Don't Die" Creepy hot!


@raratt You seen it?


----------



## lokie (Feb 19, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> She was great in "The Dead Don't Die" Creepy hot!




she could be Christopher Plummer's brother!


----------



## srh88 (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> She was great in "The Dead Don't Die" Creepy hot!


Not sure if same actress but reminds me of gabriel from Constantine


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Cheecharoni (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Cheecharoni (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 20, 2021)

Penis peppers


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)

I had all the rappers cut out from a hiphop magazine


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 20, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> You ever feel this way?
> 
> View attachment 4831139


That’s me!


----------



## raratt (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 20, 2021)

Stay hydrated


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4831780


@srh88


----------



## DaFreak (Feb 20, 2021)

curious old fart said:


> I'm 70 and sex is better than ever.


What he’s not telling us is he’s got a 22 year old who has an old fart fetish.


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 20, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4829380C
> 
> grey dragon soop


Blue Coffee


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Blue Coffee


7.5% blue coffee, just got a lime and strawberry one  mmmm


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)

and now i'm navy dragon soop


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 20, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4830567


I remember the cellulose rolling paper fad in the early 00s, I fucking hated them.


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)

Lenin1917 said:


> I remember the cellulose rolling paper fad in the early 00s, I fucking hated them.


I tried them they were shite but I see some big fans online, also fans of them flavoured wallpaper ones


----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 20, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> I tried them they were shite but I see some big fans online, also fans of them flavoured wallpaper ones


They were a giant pain in the ass to roll, and that plasticy feel was just unpleasant. I use raws these days, but I'll use a top paper before I use those mfs again.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 20, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4829380
> 
> grey dragon soop


No beer....


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 20, 2021)

Don't be sad @raratt ........."no" as in color and "beer" was the last thing I drank.....commando isn't a color 





















If I wasn't joking it would be "long pilsner"


----------



## HydroKid239 (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Feb 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Don't be sad @raratt ........."no" as in color and "beer" was the last thing I drank.....commando isn't a color
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wanted to put pink lace beer to make people scratch their heads...lol


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 20, 2021)

Who wants to join me?


----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)

I nearly died from laughing


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 21, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4832442


Light weight.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)

Lenin1917 said:


> Light weight.


it was bolivian silver


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 21, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> Who wants to join me?
> View attachment 4832078


Even in a leap year...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 21, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4832506


----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 21, 2021)

Every god damn time.


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 21, 2021)

Lactose intolerance will not stop me(fortunately most cheeses are actually quite low in lactose aside from soft cheeses)


----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 21, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4833241


"The philosophers have only interpreted the world, in various ways. The point, however, is to change it."


----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 21, 2021)

Bonk


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 21, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4833373


One of my favorite 20th century philosophers.


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Feb 21, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4833241



When I was 22 I was in astronomy class, my then girlfriend asked me one afternoon the deeper question as to our purpose on this planet. I looked at her and said, "I don't know about you, but this damned rock is spinning at approx. 1000 miles per hour at the equator and pushing upwards of 67,000 miles per hour around a star that's hurtling half a million miles per hour around the galaxy. Don't get me started on the billiards hall that is the galactic cluster. So overall, I'll be good if I hang on to this crazy ass ride." 

We got married 6 years later, but I'm pretty sure she decided she was my wife that day.


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)

View attachment 4833714


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 22, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4833807


Lol I’m the coworker and that’s mostly the response I get.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## RevRico (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Feb 22, 2021)

Lenin1917 said:


> View attachment 4833834
> Personal favorite that frequents our feeders is the bushtit..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## raratt (Feb 22, 2021)

They eat bugs, hence the pointy beak. They show up in my fountain in force.


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## solakani (Feb 23, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4834670


Let me forget about today until tomorrow - Bob Dylan


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## 422src (Feb 23, 2021)

Sexy Ladies


----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 23, 2021)

@raratt I couldn't help but think of you.


----------



## CloudHidden (Feb 23, 2021)

422src said:


> Sexy Ladies
> View attachment 4834754


Can someone explain this one to me?


----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Bareback (Feb 23, 2021)

CloudHidden said:


> Can someone explain this one to me?


He’s just happy it’s not a male. ....... you’ve been there right..... I mean..... ohh this is getting awkward.


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Feb 23, 2021)

Bareback said:


> He’s just happy it’s not a male. ....... you’ve been there right..... I mean..... ohh this is getting awkward.


Pistil packin mama


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 23, 2021)

CloudHidden said:


> Can someone explain this one to me?


Female Flower.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4835097


Enough!


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 23, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Enough!


plenty is also acceptable. lol.


----------



## lokie (Feb 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4835097


All of the money.

Gold diggers have to work for a living.


----------



## anomalii (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Feb 23, 2021)

@DarkWeb


----------



## greg nr (Feb 23, 2021)

Not for 5 cents you don't... 



http://imgur.com/a/a4dlZys


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## solakani (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## CloudHidden (Feb 24, 2021)

Bareback said:


> He’s just happy it’s not a male. ....... you’ve been there right..... I mean..... ohh this is getting awkward.


Sorry I asked... LOL


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)

oldie but goodie


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Feb 24, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4835596


Kind of like that movie Wall-e


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Feb 24, 2021)

This one just might tough a few hearts lol


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)

i dont want no backhair in ma weed


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 24, 2021)

HydroKid239 said:


> View attachment 4836160


It's the oldest ride but it's got the longest line. Wooo!


----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Feb 24, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> It's the oldest ride but it's got the longest line. Wooo!


Woooooooooooooooo!


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 24, 2021)

HydroKid239 said:


> Woooooooooooooooo!


Nat'


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 24, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4836088


Jet black hair dye??? 

I can barely tell it's not natural...


----------



## srh88 (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## gwheels (Feb 25, 2021)

America is scary....ass eaters abound.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 25, 2021)

gwheels said:


> America is scary....ass eaters abound.


water, water, everywhere and not a drop to drink......


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 25, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Jet black hair dye???
> 
> I can barely tell it's not natural...


you should watch history of swear words on netflix. He's got a full head of hair now.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> you should watch history of swear words on netflix. He's got a full head of hair now.


I started watching that and got a kick out of his hair.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I started watching that and got a kick out of his hair.


like a Madame Tussauds' wax figure come to life.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> like a Madame Tussauds' wax figure come to life.


Watch in a few months his Just For Men commercial will come out.


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## 420God (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> like a Madame Tussauds' wax figure come to life.


Wax on ...



Wax off.


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## anomalii (Feb 25, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4836920


Don’t forget


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Wax on ...
> 
> View attachment 4836808
> 
> ...


I tried to find a wax karate kid pic. Apparently Madame Tussauds thought the show was stupid too.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> like a Madame Tussauds' wax figure come to life.


The next Kenny Rogers?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 25, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> The next Kenny Rogers?


dead?


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Feb 25, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4836979



Truth! I met this woman while I was rollin' hard at a festival, a mutual acquaintance made the introduction. I sat there and listened to her for what felt like 3 hours but was in reality more like 10 minutes at most. A very uncomfortable 10 minutes of her yelling at her husband to get the wifi back online in the middle of a swamp, so she could finish one of the Hunger Games movies. When we left, the above quote was the VERY first thing my buddy said after we walked out of the camp.

Under the power of molly I couldn't tell a lie through my grinding teeth and I replied, "No dude, I'm pretty sure she's always a bitch and doesn't have an off switch." He just quietly said, "Yeah, yeah, you're right."


----------



## srh88 (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 26, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4837606


I'd never be that desperate.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 26, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4837606


Are you a bot? You liked that 24 minutes earlier.....


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I'd never be that desperate.


this is how you remind me


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Are you a bot? You liked that 24 minutes earlier.....


they call me a sock


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> they call me a sock


aah i get you, i copy and paste between sites and sometime the old one i copied remains and gets posted on the wrong site


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 26, 2021)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I'd never be that desperate.


I saw Nickelback with Daughtry. Pretty sad when people start leaving after the opening band.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I saw Nickelback with Daughtry. Pretty sad when people start leaving after the opening band.


They're almost as bad as five finger death punch


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 26, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4837758


Just cuz they can't doesn't mean they don't.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 26, 2021)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> They're almost as bad as five finger death punch


Doesn't look like the type of band I'd listen to.


----------



## raratt (Feb 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Doesn't look like the type of band I'd listen to.


They do a great job of destroying classic songs that they cover.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 26, 2021)

LOL you guys......nothing like nickelback....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL you guys......nothing like nickelback....


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


>


Come on lace up the boots it's fun!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Come on lace up the boots it's fun!


I have no idea how you'd move to that music unless you're having convulsions or a seizure.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have no idea how you'd move to that music unless you're having convulsions or a seizure.


Exactly! You got this!


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have no idea how you'd move to that music unless you're having convulsions or a seizure.


into the mosh pit with you!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Exactly! You got this!


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 26, 2021)

Blasting that shit right now.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


>


But but but....


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> But but but....


I listen to this and I go from old man to 15 all over again. air guitar baby!!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Feb 26, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4834739


Don't forget shovelling snow.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 26, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> into the mosh pit with you!


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Feb 26, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4835639


What is it?


----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> What is it?


a dynamo to charge your electric battery? i'm not actually sure


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## hossthehermit (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## anomalii (Feb 27, 2021)

hossthehermit said:


> View attachment 4838439


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Eugenios (Feb 27, 2021)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4838625


Holy shit nastiest slap of all time.


----------



## lokie (Feb 27, 2021)

Eugenios said:


> Holy shit nastiest slap of all time.


Actions do have consequences.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 27, 2021)

That slap was so satisfying - I had to watch it several times *while giggling*.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 27, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That slap was so satisfying - I had to watch it several times *while giggling*.


I think I remember the story....he was arguing with some other lady and spit at her....she's not in the frame.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I think I remember the story....he was arguing with some other lady and spit at her....she's not in the frame.


I can just imagine the owner's reaction though.
"Spit in my grocery store? - - I don't fuckin think so BITCH"


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Feb 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I think I remember the story....he was arguing with some other lady and spit at her....she's not in the frame.


An observation from the video, it appears he is spitting past the oranges and most likely displeased with the target.

In this case he was unceremoniously educated that expectorating in the produce aisle is forcefully discouraged.


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## DaFreak (Feb 27, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4838699


Was at Tokyo Disney land looking for a spot, turned out to be the back of a little police station called a koban.


----------



## DaFreak (Feb 27, 2021)

Yeah, got lucky. Adventure island is the best Disney spot.


----------



## lokie (Feb 27, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> Was at Tokyo Disney land looking for a spot, turned out to be the back of a little police station called a koban.


An opportunity of a lifetime. I was invited to smoke on the rooftop of a shop in Giza Egypt.
This was the evening's entertainment.




Not my video.


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## DaFreak (Feb 27, 2021)

Made me a little sad because all I could think about was daft punk and then splitting.


----------



## lokie (Feb 27, 2021)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4838934


lol

Never heard it until looking it up.



like a credit card. lol


----------



## raratt (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## DaFreak (Feb 27, 2021)

I dunno, I've seen seagulls steal loaded diapers before at the beach.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 27, 2021)

Nice tat!


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Feb 28, 2021)

Lasting impressions?


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Feb 28, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4838451


knew a gal who carried her weed in that little pocket.


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> knew a gal who carried her weed in that little pocket.


crotch weed i bet it smelt nice


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Feb 28, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4829380
> 
> grey dragon soop


Commando Pepsi


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)

Kalebaiden said:


> Commando Pepsi


so that's where you've been


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)

c


spliffendz said:


> so that's where you've been


charcoal san miguel


----------



## Kalebaiden (Feb 28, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4833716


I did it right and found out I wanna read the word more. This is kinda hard.


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)

soon to be nuddy shower water


----------



## Kalebaiden (Feb 28, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> soon to be nuddy shower water


Mom died, life got different and I've got to figure out how to live with this new life.

So far I've done mushrooms, got drunk and let my life and alot of forward progress fall to the side.

Here's hoping I get to pull myself out of the spiral before it's too late.


----------



## raratt (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Feb 28, 2021)

Nice recovery.


----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 28, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4840100


Hold my beer...


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)

Kalebaiden said:


> Mom died, life got different and I've got to figure out how to live with this new life.
> 
> So far I've done mushrooms, got drunk and let my life and alot of forward progress fall to the side.
> 
> Here's hoping I get to pull myself out of the spiral before it's too late.


aaah i thought so, my old man a couple of years ago and then grandad last month


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Feb 28, 2021)

70


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Feb 28, 2021)

@GreatwhiteNorth


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## solakani (Mar 1, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4840156


10 + 10 + 10 =30
10 + 5 + 5 = 20
5 + 2 + 2 = 9
5 + (2 x 10) =25


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Millo (Mar 1, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4840430


I can relate to this.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Mar 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4840810View attachment 4840811View attachment 4840812View attachment 4840814


She's doing a great job scrubbing those rims.


----------



## raratt (Mar 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4840810View attachment 4840811View attachment 4840812View attachment 4840814


Seal planking...


----------



## raratt (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4840820


That is Satan, Pastafarian style.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4840810View attachment 4840811View attachment 4840812View attachment 4840814


It saddens me to the core to feel the need to point out that heterosexual and straight are the same thing.


----------



## lokie (Mar 1, 2021)

solakani said:


> 10 + 10 + 10 =30
> 10 + 5 + 5 = 20
> 5 + 2 + 2 = 9
> 5 + (2 x 10) =25


5+2×10=70 no ( )


----------



## raratt (Mar 1, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> That is Satan, Pastafarian style.


Needs ganja.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 1, 2021)

lokie said:


> 5+2×10=70 no ( )


Per the order of operations, that equation is equivalent to 5+ (2x10) so it is not 70.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> Needs ganja.


... in order to be perceived as food.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4840820


I'd eat it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 1, 2021)

srh88 said:


> I'd eat it.


Have you seen @cannabineer 's deviled eggs?


----------



## raratt (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4840892


I see the McPipe is back....


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I see the McPipe is back....


Totally missed that. McVape is next.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> Needs ganja.


where'd the yolks go?


----------



## raratt (Mar 1, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> where'd the yolks go?


They weren't yolking.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> They weren't yolking.


guess the yolkes on me!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 1, 2021)

I actually thought I'd have to be pretty freaking high!


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 1, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4840427


 That's one scary lookin' bunch I tell ya.


----------



## tkufoS (Mar 1, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> You would need liquor to touch any of their lips.
> Even then, wouldn't be a good idea lol. That's one scary lookin' bunch I tell ya.


Or some exctacy


----------



## raratt (Mar 1, 2021)

This is deep, Dude.


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 2, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4841821


Ahh the good 'ol days. Cool post!


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Mar 2, 2021)

this igloos cool as hell.. bet nooone seen a cooler igloo


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Mar 3, 2021)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4842240this igloos cool as hell.. bet nooone seen a cooler igloo


Who the hell has that many coolers, and why?


----------



## raratt (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 3, 2021)

greg nr said:


> Who the hell has that many coolers, and why?


It’s a Stalag for Barbies.

Cooler, three weeks


----------



## srh88 (Mar 3, 2021)

greg nr said:


> Who the hell has that many coolers, and why?


Thats how many you need to make an igloo so why wouldn't you?


----------



## srh88 (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Mar 3, 2021)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4842978


That's not too bad. A little bondo,, some duct tape, and a coat of paint will do wonders. She will fly again (on craigslist)!


----------



## lokie (Mar 3, 2021)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4842978


I was compelled to look into this.






The Base Commander acknowledged there was a fire on base that damaged 2 planes. Not reporting that it was a friendly fire accident.














BREAKING F-16 destroyed in Florennes Air Base, Belgium after a gunsmith accidentally fired on the fighter jet - AIRLIVE


An F-16 aircraft has been completely destroyed after exploding at a Belgian military base, according to the country’s Air Force. Two people have reportedly been injured, and a second plane was damaged. “A fire was declared during maintenance work on an F-16” in Florennes, the Air Force wrote on...




www.airlive.net





I do not believe shitting in the cup will be an acceptable answer.


----------



## raratt (Mar 3, 2021)

lokie said:


> I was compelled to look into this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A lot of times there is a ground safety switch which is open when the gear is down. It would have to be bypassed in order for the guns to fire, possibly to test the firing mechanism. Unloading the munitions or isolating the feed would be required prior to testing, obviously. BB stacker oops.


----------



## anomalii (Mar 3, 2021)

greg nr said:


> That's not too bad. A little bondo,, some duct tape, and a coat of paint will do wonders. She will fly again (on craigslist)!


----------



## ANC (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 4, 2021)

Me going home with some munchies...


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 4, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4843907


enjoy the view


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Smokesteve (Mar 4, 2021)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 4843956


Time for COD


----------



## srh88 (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## V256.420 (Mar 4, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4844004


Those 2 small slices are for you guys. The rest is for me


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)

ROGER THAT


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)

@Laughing Grass


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> @Laughing Grass
> 
> View attachment 4844469


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Hugo Phurst (Mar 5, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4844362


With me it was - The Beatles, Led Zeppelin, Pink Floyd, The Moody Blues, Deep Purple & Black Sabbath on cassette tape


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)

Hugo Phurst said:


> With me it was - The Beatles, Led Zeppelin, Pink Floyd, The Moody Blues, Deep Purple & Black Sabbath on cassette tape


ok grandad let's take you back home to bangladesh


----------



## ANC (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Eugenios (Mar 5, 2021)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4844585


R.I.P.


----------



## ANC (Mar 5, 2021)

I wonder if he even felt hitting the floor


----------



## srh88 (Mar 5, 2021)

ANC said:


> I wonder if he even felt hitting the floor


He could be dead


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 5, 2021)

that tire tried to come back and take out the lady too. lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 5, 2021)

Watch the guy on the corner watching the tire.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Watch the guy on the corner watching the tire.


he makes a motion like "aww shit, i left my phone camera , let me go get it"


----------



## raratt (Mar 5, 2021)

@Laughing Grass


I believe the PC term is vertically challenged...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 5, 2021)

srh88 said:


> He could be dead


He lived. Hospitalized for skull fracture but is said to be “feeling much better”.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 5, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> He lived. Hospitalized for skull fracture but is said to be “feeling much better”.


I bet he's tired though


----------



## Bareback (Mar 5, 2021)

srh88 said:


> I bet he's tired though


Let’s recap what really happened.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 5, 2021)

srh88 said:


> I bet he's tired though


Not dead tired fortunately. But he got steel-belted a good one.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 5, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Let’s run over what really happened.


Fify


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 5, 2021)

srh88 said:


> I bet he's tired though


that''s it SRH. i'm not following this tread anymore!!!!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 5, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> that''s it SRH. i'm not following this tread anymore!!!!


That’s an alignment issue.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 5, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> that''s it SRH. i'm not following this tread anymore!!!!


It was just gaining traction though


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 5, 2021)

as my last post here, i wish you all a Goodyear!


----------



## srh88 (Mar 5, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> as my last post here, i wish you all a Goodyear!


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 5, 2021)

Boy that joke really made it round....


----------



## srh88 (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## DaFreak (Mar 5, 2021)

srh88 said:


> He could be dead


Fractured chest and skull but feeling much better apparently. I'm going to stop bitching about my back for a sec.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## DaFreak (Mar 5, 2021)

lol, am I the only one who loves their Chili?


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 5, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4844910


Stop looking at me....


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## DaFreak (Mar 6, 2021)

Ok you're Nic Cage and you have millions of dollars and an Asian fetish (keeps marrying Asian woman) and this is who you choose? She's 26 so he certainly didn't pic her because she has an old soul. He picked her because he has an Asian fetish, but apparently he can't tell the difference between a dog and a hottie. He is very popular in Japan, he could have his pic of so many beautiful women.....and he pics her. Doesn't make any sense to me. Well that jacket also doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## ANC (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Mar 6, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> View attachment 4845419
> 
> Ok you're Nic Cage and you have millions of dollars and an Asian fetish (keeps marrying Asian woman) and this is who you choose? She's 26 so he certainly didn't pic her because she has an old soul. He picked her because he has an Asian fetish, but apparently he can't tell the difference between a dog and a hottie. He is very popular in Japan, he could have his pic of so many beautiful women.....and he pics her. Doesn't make any sense to me. Well that jacket also doesn't make any sense to me.





ANC said:


>


My guess it is the laws of easy and willing.
She being easy and willing.
Him being after what is willing and easy.


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Mar 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4845643



*Capsula Mundi. Life never stops.*
Capsula Mundi is a cultural and broad-based project, which envisions a different approach to the way we think about death. It's an egg-shaped pod, an ancient and perfect form, made of biodegradable material, where our departed loved ones are placed for burial. Ashes will be held in small egg-shaped biodegradable urns while bodies will be laid down in a fetal position in larger pods. The Capsula will then be buried as a seed in the earth. A tree, chosen in life by the deceased, will be planted on top of it and serve as a memorial for the departed and as a legacy for posterity and the future of our planet. Family and friends will continue to care for the tree as it grows. Cemeteries will acquire a new look and, instead of the cold grey landscape we see today, they will grow into vibrant woodlands. 





__





Capsula Mundi - The biodegradable urn to become a tree after death


Discover Capsula Mundi the Italian project which envisions an eco-sustainable approach to the way we think about death. Let’s plant a tree for each of us and cemeteries will become forests.




www.capsulamundi.it


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## Hugo Phurst (Mar 6, 2021)

*We call them, "Philosophers"*







*Those that can, do.*
*Those that can't, teach.*
*Those that can't teach......*


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 6, 2021)

Hugo Phurst said:


> *We call them, "Philosophers"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ski!


----------



## Eugenios (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## GBAUTO (Mar 6, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4845309


Lemme just make sure my leg is locked on and let's rock...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 6, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> View attachment 4845419
> 
> Ok you're Nic Cage and you have millions of dollars and an Asian fetish (keeps marrying Asian woman) and this is who you choose? She's 26 so he certainly didn't pic her because she has an old soul. He picked her because he has an Asian fetish, but apparently he can't tell the difference between a dog and a hottie. He is very popular in Japan, he could have his pic of so many beautiful women.....and he pics her. Doesn't make any sense to me. Well that jacket also doesn't make any sense to me.


His jet-black hair dye is so bad. 

Dude is having a midlife crisis...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Mar 6, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4846177


Nice shirt, I have two in the garage.


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> Nice shirt, I have two in the garage.


aaah there was supposed to be a joke with it about a woman thinking it was a trump t-shirt and saying she was glad he wore it so she knew who the assholes were


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## DaFreak (Mar 7, 2021)

If she had a few million sure.......and I can always do coke.


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Mar 7, 2021)

Nope.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Mar 7, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4846454


With the vast amount of edibles available..
NO Problem!! 
.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4847001


I ran out of weed a ages ago, accountant came round recently and I was sitting there watching him sort the paperwork out and I seen this squished green thing under my socked foot, picked it up and it was a nug :O


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Cheecharoni (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4847643


So true! lol


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## DaFreak (Mar 8, 2021)

ANC said:


>


There is like no way to translate American jokes into Japanese. When you watch American Comedies it's like watching 2 movies, the translated one is so different.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4847911


the Prime Directive!


----------



## raratt (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4847919


Yeah but you just know #3 is gonna be


----------



## lokie (Mar 8, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Yeah but you just know #3 is gonna be









I figured it would be a back door man.


----------



## raratt (Mar 8, 2021)

Mc Spitroast.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> Mc Spitroast.


Two all-beef Patties?


----------



## DaFreak (Mar 8, 2021)

I miss the shake, like the $1 shake with no whip creme or nonsense.


----------



## raratt (Mar 8, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Two all-beef Patties?


Don't forget the special sauce...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> Don't forget the special sauce...


I’m down for the sesame seed buns


----------



## raratt (Mar 8, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I’m down for the sesame seed buns


Seedy.


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Mar 8, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4847972


And the fridge set to 35...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> And the fridge set to 35...


According to her thermometers it looks to be so.


----------



## raratt (Mar 8, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> According to her thermometers it looks to be so.


Zactly. Turkey's done...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Mar 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> Zactly. Turkey's done...


Did someone say Turkey? Yum!



Especially Lemon Turkey!


----------



## ANC (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Mar 9, 2021)

Another childhood lie...


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## DaFreak (Mar 9, 2021)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4848332


Denki Anma (electric massage) - you grab your victims leg and stick your foot on their balls and shake it like you're a vibrator. The actual flavor is black pepper and salt.


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 9, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> Denki Anma (electric massage) - you grab your victims leg and stick your foot on their balls and shake it like you're a vibrator. The actual flavor is black pepper and salt.


Oh I see. Maybe they can shift their foot a bit lower and give me a prostate massage as well


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 9, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4847972


Notice girls buns are shaped like a heart?
Got to love them buns lol.


----------



## DaFreak (Mar 9, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Oh I see. Maybe they can shift their foot a bit lower and give me a prostate massage as well


For $100 there are plenty of brothels that you can get that service at.


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 9, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> For $100 there are plenty of brothels that you can get that service at.


Oh..................I see. Much experience have you? 

asked in my yoda voice


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 9, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Oh I see. Maybe they can shift their foot a bit lower and give me a prostate massage as well


i'd love to see your youporn history plz.


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i'd love to see your youporn history plz.


Hey I got a fucked up prostate. A little massage wouldn't hurt. I'm sick of trickle me elmo not working right


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## ClasicRoast (Mar 9, 2021)

ATM Machine


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2021)

ClasicRoast said:


> ATM Machine


Grasshopper Escapement.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 9, 2021)

ClasicRoast said:


> ATM Machine


Apple


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Mar 9, 2021)

ClasicRoast said:


> ATM Machine


----------



## raratt (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 9, 2021)

raratt said:


> @Laughing Grass
> View attachment 4844718
> 
> I believe the PC term is vertically challenged...


Ever seen joker?


----------



## DaFreak (Mar 9, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Oh..................I see. Much experience have you?
> 
> asked in my yoda voice


I’m from Japan. We go all the time. Go 5 times 6th times free. Used to have a punch card. White bell in Shibuya is good. Don’t know if you can open this, it’s their girls list https://www.whitebell-shibuya.com/cast/#cast


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 9, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> I’m from Japan. *We go all the time.* Go 5 times 6th times free. Used to have a punch card. White bell in Shibuya is good. Don’t know if you can open this, it’s their girls list https://www.whitebell-shibuya.com/cast/#cast


woah 

Does it work tho? I'm sick of taking Flomax. It works but not so good. Or you just go to get one off?


----------



## DaFreak (Mar 9, 2021)

lol, no idea about flomax.


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 9, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> lol, no idea about flomax.


Flomax is a medication that helps you pee easier


----------



## DaFreak (Mar 9, 2021)

I need one that will stop those last few drops. I could pretend to be a prop plan, there’s always one last drop.


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Flomax is a medication that helps you pee easier


i heard that's what vibrating butt plugs were for


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)

oh gawsh you just reminded me of the rods folks put down their peepee


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 9, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> oh gawsh you just reminded me of the rods folks put down their peepee


I just had a cystoscopy and I hurt for a week. Get away from the inside of my peepee please!!


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 9, 2021)

M-F'r

Now I'm a pervert.


Your current behavior is detected as abnormal, Please try again later...

URL : https://www.cityheaven.net/tokyo/A1303/A130301/whitebell-shibuya/girlid-34842357/

Event-ID : 877cff8a-822d-49a4-94d9-58aaf0227f59

Client-ID : 107.182.33.92

Current Time : 3/9/2021, 19:43:16 PST

User-Agent : Mozilla/5.0 (Macintosh; Intel Mac OS X 10.14; rv:84.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/84.0

Request-ID : 60484054_PS-HNN-01k3V19_62924-50790


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## DaFreak (Mar 10, 2021)

Yes 100%, fck the royal family and anybody who watches them or in some way encourages what ever goes on that makes it that they appear in my news feed for anything other than a death.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 10, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> M-F'r
> 
> Now I'm a pervert.
> 
> ...


Same


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Same


I don't feel so alone. Good Morning!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 10, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I don't feel so alone. Good Morning!


Morning, I don't think my behavior has ever been considered normal.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## V256.420 (Mar 10, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4849425


Ya that's true....................................but a guy with tits is amazing


----------



## ANC (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 10, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> woah
> 
> Does it work tho? I'm sick of taking Flomax. It works but not so good. Or you just go to get one off?








Adam & Eve Adult Toy Store | Best Sex Toys for Men & Women


Shop vibrators, dildos, prostate toys, couples kits & more at Adam & Eve. Trusted since 1971. Great prices, free gifts & discreet shipping.




www.adameve.com





they got what you need.


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 10, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> Adam & Eve Adult Toy Store | Best Sex Toys for Men & Women
> 
> 
> Shop vibrators, dildos, prostate toys, couples kits & more at Adam & Eve. Trusted since 1971. Great prices, free gifts & discreet shipping.
> ...


Nothing going INTO my butt bigger than my doctors finger. Sorry.

Wait.................now that I think about it..........................I have a colonoscopy in a few weeks. Damn thing is huge. I bet to save money my doctor goes from my butt right into my mouth for the endoscopy. Oh ya I wouldn't put it past these bastids


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 10, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Nothing going INTO my butt bigger than my doctors finger. Sorry


i'd rather have a piece of rubber without a face than my doctor stabbing my starfish. sorry.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 10, 2021)

my doc is like that Seinfeld episode. she's got man hands.


----------



## ANC (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 10, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> Adam & Eve Adult Toy Store | Best Sex Toys for Men & Women
> 
> 
> Shop vibrators, dildos, prostate toys, couples kits & more at Adam & Eve. Trusted since 1971. Great prices, free gifts & discreet shipping.
> ...


babe99 coupon code will get you 50% off anything in the store.


----------



## ANC (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Mar 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> babe99 coupon code will get you 50% off anything in the store.


Thank you


----------



## HydroKid239 (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 10, 2021)

ANC said:


>


Did you know kinder eggs are banned in the US?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you know kinder eggs are banned in the US?


Yeah this is what’s left


----------



## ANC (Mar 10, 2021)

they have boxes full at the tills (that's what we call the cashiers) over here... THe shit inside is nowhere as good as it used to be years back. We'd buy them for shits and giggles when I was working already.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you know kinder eggs are banned in the US?


You sure? I think I've seen those before. I don't eat much candy though so never tried.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You sure? I think I've seen those before. I don't eat much candy though so never tried.


They contain “a non-nutritive object”, an embedded toy


----------



## greg nr (Mar 10, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> They contain “a non-nutritive object”, an embedded toy


aka choking hazards. My mil used to bring those back from germany as gifts for the kidz. the pieces were very much a choking hazard.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 10, 2021)

ANC said:


> they have boxes full at the tills (that's what we call the cashiers) over here... THe shit inside is nowhere as good as it used to be years back. We'd buy them for shits and giggles when I was working already.


I've only stole from a convenience store once as a kid. It was kinder egg and I got caught. 



cannabineer said:


> Yeah this is what’s left
> 
> View attachment 4849578


That brings back memories. My Grandma always had ritters pralines and milk chocolate in her purse.


----------



## raratt (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Mar 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you know kinder eggs are banned in the US?





DarkWeb said:


> You sure? I think I've seen those before. I don't eat much candy though so never tried.





cannabineer said:


> They contain “a non-nutritive object”, an embedded toy


They are everywhere here. Definitely not banned in michigan


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 10, 2021)

srh88 said:


> They are everywhere here. Definitely not banned in michigan


Were they kinder joy eggs? I bought one in NJ thinking they were normal kinder eggs... it was full of nothing but disappointment. 















Tourists get border surprise on trip home from Vancouver after trying to take 'illegal' Kinder eggs into the U.S.


A U.S. man who was detained at the border while returning home from Vancouver because he was carrying chocolate Kinder Eggs says the American law banning the treats should be eradicated




nationalpost.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 10, 2021)

srh88 said:


> They are everywhere here. Definitely not banned in michigan


I know I've seen them.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Were they kinder joy eggs? I bought one in NJ thinking they were normal kinder eggs... it was full of nothing but disappointment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That doesn't look familiar. They could have a no gag version.....


----------



## lokie (Mar 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You sure? I think I've seen those before. I don't eat much candy though so never tried.


Cadbury Eggs are good although too much sweet for me.













This does looks tempting.


----------



## raratt (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 10, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4849489


Even though they look the same in the bottom pic,
they don't taste the same.


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 10, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Ya that's true....................................but a guy with tits is amazing


You might like these then.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Were they kinder joy eggs? I bought one in NJ thinking they were normal kinder eggs... it was full of nothing but disappointment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I honestly don't know. I'll post a picture when I remember out of nowhere like 4 months from now


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 10, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4849728


----------



## Beermetheus (Mar 10, 2021)

Welp...


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 11, 2021)

http://imgur.com/uHOL0jP


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Mar 11, 2021)

VILEPLUME said:


> View attachment 4849915


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 11, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> Even though they look the same in the bottom pic,
> they don't taste the same.


No, sometimes they do not


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)

gawd save the queen


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 11, 2021)

Be careful out there...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 11, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4850030


I’ve been wearing safety glasses for nothing???


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> I’ve been wearing safety glasses for nothing???


They’re effective at keeping out the lashes of others.


----------



## ANC (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Mar 11, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4850043


I'd send a rabbit down that hole any day


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 11, 2021)

http://imgur.com/tBbwNca


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Mar 11, 2021)

ANC said:


>


*Footage from the "lost" Sesame Street episode 847 (1976). The Holy Grail of Sesame Street episodes featuring The Wicked Witch from The Wizard of Oz. Only shown once due to numerous complaints from parents about their children being terrified by the episode.*







A commentary breakdown of what was going on in the world at that time.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## V256.420 (Mar 12, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4850923


I think this is the way into @dankdalia heart. Plus some good weed


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 12, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> I think this is the way into @dankdalia heart. Plus some good weed


I don't think any of the guys on here are thinking "I wanna get into her heart" IMHO.


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 12, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I don't think any of the guys on here are thinking "I wanna get into her heart" IMHO.


I have absolutely no idea what you are talking about young man! Ninja Pepe would never think like that!


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> I think this is the way into @dankdalia heart. Plus some good weed


just put an ad on craigslist for trimmers and take your pick


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 12, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> I have absolutely no idea what you are talking about young man! Ninja Pepe would never think like that!


The Ninja does not think for itself.
Just follows directions from his overlord.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 12, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The Ninja does not think for itself.
> Just follows directions from his overlord.


how does one become an overlord? Where can I submit my resume?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Where can I submit my resume?


we require a curriculum vitae not a resume!!!


----------



## lokie (Mar 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> how does one become an overlord? Where can I submit my resume?


Have you ever been married ‽


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 12, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> we require a curriculum vitae not a resume!!!


that reeks of effort. What about an apprentice overlord? 



lokie said:


> Have you ever been married ‽


Are you proposing?


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> that reeks of effort. What about an apprentice overlord?


can you start Monday? bring donuts and coffee and be there by 8am sharp!


----------



## lokie (Mar 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> that reeks of effort. What about an apprentice overlord?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you proposing?


Not at this time, I'm still l dealing with overloard number 3. Lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 12, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> can you start Monday? bring donuts and coffee and be there by 8am sharp!


oh I figured this would be a virtual gig, like overlord on zoom. 



lokie said:


> Not at this time, I'm still l dealing with overloard number 3. Lol


lol, I've never been married. Our dog is the overlord of the house.


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 12, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The Ninja does not think for itself.
> Just follows directions from his overlord.


Yes master. I have now seen the error of my ways. I was just a padawan ninja after all.

After thoughtful consideration I am no longer a ninja. I am now a pirate!! HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYAAAA!!


----------



## raratt (Mar 12, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> I am now a pirate!! AAARRRRRRRGGGG!


fify


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 12, 2021)

http://imgur.com/DFEEaNM


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 12, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4850555





Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4850555


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## DaFreak (Mar 12, 2021)

lokie said:


> Not at this time, I'm still l dealing with overloard number 3. Lol


lol, you fell for it 3 times, I only fell for it twice and gave up, figured misery is misery.


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Beermetheus (Mar 12, 2021)

Can confirm.


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Mar 12, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> lol, you fell for it 3 times, I only fell for it twice and gave up, figured misery is misery.


3rd time's a charm.

I kept going till I got it right.

Still in love this time for +30 yrs.


----------



## lokie (Mar 12, 2021)

Beermetheus said:


> Can confirm.
> 
> View attachment 4851458


While spring cleaning my dad's basement he looked around and said "boy you got to get rid of some of this shit"
referring to odds and ends I had collected.

"Well you got a lot of shit in here too."

"And *I pay the Taxes*, you need to get some of this shit out of here."

When we finished cleaning out the basement I had less of a carbon footprint in his house.


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Mar 12, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4851672


----------



## ANC (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Autofire (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Mar 13, 2021)

Scientific names.


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4852035


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Beermetheus (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Beermetheus (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Mar 13, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4852413


That's baaaaaadd.


----------



## DaFreak (Mar 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> That's baaaaaadd.


Yes, it is bad.......but if you did the same joke with a hillbilly it would be guilt free funny.


----------



## Beermetheus (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)

A very pretty young speech therapist was getting nowhere with her Stammerers Action group.
She had tried every technique in the book without the slightest success.
Finally, thoroughly exasperated, she said:

"If any of you can tell me the name of the town where you were born, without stuttering,
I will have wild and passionate sex - anything goes - with you until your muscles ache and your eyes water.
So, who wants to go first ?

Trevor the English guy piped up.
"B-b-b-b-b-b-b-irmingham", he said.

"That's no bloody good now is it Trevor? "
said the speech therapist,
"Who's next ?"

The Scotsman Hamish raised his hand and blurted out "G-g-g-g-g-g-lasgow".
That's no better Hamish she said frowning...
There'll be no sex for you tonight either I'm afraid Hamish.

How about you Paddy can you do any better?
Paddy took a deep breath and eventually blurted out " London ".
Brilliant, Paddy!
Said the speech therapist and immediately stripped off and set about living up to her promise with Paddy.
After 45 minutes of exceptionally steamy kinky sex, the couple paused for breath and Paddy said
"-d-d-d-d-d-d-d-d-erry".


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## TaoRich (Mar 14, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Dude is having a midlife crisis...


_Midwife_ crisis


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## TaoRich (Mar 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> They contain “a non-nutritive object”


Doesn't most "food" in the US contain non-nutritive objects ?
Or at least plenty of non-nutritive ingredients.


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Mar 14, 2021)

TaoRich said:


> Doesn't most "food" in the US contain non-nutritive objects ?
> Or at least plenty of non-nutritive ingredients.


Penis does provide protein. So there is that.


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 14, 2021)

http://imgur.com/gqdgmxt


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Pmurp (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## CloudHidden (Mar 14, 2021)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/gqdgmxt


Lawn bowling - coming in hot.


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Mar 14, 2021)

Pmurp said:


> View attachment 4852974


Hey, who hasn't accidentally raped someone in handcuffs and screaming stop? It could happen to anyone (who is coincidentally both a rapist and immoral asshole)......


----------



## srh88 (Mar 14, 2021)

@420God you looking for a location change? We drove by an opportunity for you today


----------



## DaFreak (Mar 14, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4853152


Forget that, what about all the single people in cars with masks. What the fck is that all about?!?


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> Forget that, what about all the single people in cars with masks. What the fck is that all about?!?


When I go for a night walk the local kids are wearing masks and always shuffle their hands in their pocket as if they have a blade, maybe they do or maybe they don't, I just put my hand in my pocket and make a gun shape, funny to see their eyes


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 14, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> Forget that, what about all the single people in cars with masks. What the fck is that all about?!?


Driving across the parking lot.....forgot....there's a few reasons.


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)

texans wuut da fuuk


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Smokesteve (Mar 14, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4852321


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)

need some hombres to translate please


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Mar 14, 2021)

@DustyDuke


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## tkufoS (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Pmurp (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Pmurp (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Pmurp (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Pmurp (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## GBAUTO (Mar 15, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4853957


I can still hear the 'ping' in my skull...


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## V256.420 (Mar 15, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4854238


DOOM circa 1850


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Mar 16, 2021)

cursed


----------



## ANC (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Mar 16, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4855175


All but one of the U.S. presidents can be traced back to one British King... We were never really "independent" from them. Merely led to believe so


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Old_fart_stoner (Mar 16, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4843907


Get a major stiffy!


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Old_fart_stoner (Mar 16, 2021)

Are you a good witch or a bad witch? 
. I'm a sandwich...eat me.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Mar 16, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> According to her thermometers it looks to be so.


Had to really zoom in for that one!


----------



## ANC (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 17, 2021)

View attachment 4855660


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Mar 17, 2021)

I don't remember...


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> I don't remember...


What?.....


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4855924


Twins!!


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 17, 2021)

repost


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 17, 2021)

Dave is going really well on Who Wants to be a Millionaire.
He's got to £500,000 with all his lifelines still intact.

Jeremy: OK Dave, for £1,000,000

Which of the following was one of the Great Train Robbers?

Was it:-
Ronnie Biggs
Ronnie O'Sullivan
Ronnie Corbett
Ronnie Wood

Take your time

Dave: I'll take the money
Jeremy: Are you sure, you've still got 3 lifelines
Dave: I'm sure Jeremy ,I'll take the money
Jeremy: OK audience give him a big round of applause, but before you go Dave I'm sure you'd like to know the answer.
Dave: I know the answer Jeremy.
Jeremy: You know the answer?
You've just turned down a million quid, are you mad?
Dave: I may be mad Jeremy but I'm no grass.....


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Mar 18, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4856207


LOL being raised in apartheid South Africa, they literally told us to work harder as there are black kids who want our jobs.... :O


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 18, 2021)

ANC said:


> LOL being raised in apartheid South Africa, they literally told us to work harder as there are black kids who want our jobs.... :O


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 18, 2021)

103 passengers and only 40 meals were loaded on a CDMX flight to San Antonio
The crew didn't know what to do However, the booth boss had an idea.
After about 30 minutes of flight, she nervously announced: ′′ I don't know how it happened, but we have 103 passengers and only 40 dinners."
′′ Anyone who is gentle and good-hearted enough to give their food to someone else will receive free, unlimited drinks and liquors throughout the flight.
His next announcement came two hours later:
′′ If anyone wants to change their minds, we still have 40 meals available
Moral: Drunks have a big heart!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4856537View attachment 4856538View attachment 4856539View attachment 4856540


I actually did say it backwards & must say it does.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 18, 2021)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 4856656


soccer bums


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Mar 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4856933View attachment 4856935View attachment 4856936View attachment 4856937


I need to buy more whisky...


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 19, 2021)

awoo awoo awoo


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 19, 2021)

Don't ask me how I found this.


----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Psteezy (Mar 19, 2021)

Whoa


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 19, 2021)

probably going to hell for this... it's warm so I'm okay with it.


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 19, 2021)

Gotta love spring riding


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Gotta love spring riding
> View attachment 4857808


hey @DarkWeb , do you snowboard and ski? just ski? just board? my daughter wants me to try boarding once with her. she's only 8 and she can ski and board really well.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> probably going to hell for this... it's warm so I'm okay with it.
> 
> View attachment 4857790


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 19, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> hey @DarkWeb , do you snowboard and ski? just ski? just board? my daughter wants me to try boarding once with her. she's only 8 and she can ski and board really well.


@rkymtnman Both.......two totally different race cars.

You already understand edge control. You got it! It's just different muscles that get you the same results.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @rkymtnman Both.......two totally different race cars.
> 
> You already understand edge control. You got it! It's just different muscles that get you the same results.


i''m mainly worried about wrist breakage. and then a 8yr old having to learn how to drive a stick to get us home. lol. 

we're going in 2 weeks so at least the snow will be soft. i think i'll give it a shot (but bring the skis too). thanks for encouragment!!


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> probably going to hell for this... it's warm so I'm okay with it.
> 
> View attachment 4857790


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 19, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i''m mainly worried about wrist breakage. and then a 8yr old having to learn how to drive a stick to get us home. lol.
> 
> we're going in 2 weeks so at least the snow will be soft. i think i'll give it a shot (but bring the skis too). thanks for encouragment!!


You also know how to fall. Just go easy. The more board angle the more bite. Keep loose let your muscles flow so they don't work against you. Ever hear a boarder chattering trying to stop? That's why.....being loose keeps your weight over your edge and doesn't push it away......chattering happens when you don't have your weight on the edge. Even when you're there pm me and let me know what's happening......I know I can help.


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You also know how to fall. Just go easy. The more board angle the more bite. Keep loose let your muscles flow so they don't work against you. Ever hear a boarder chattering trying to stop? That's why.....being loose keeps your weight over your edge and doesn't push it away......chattering happens when you don't have your weight on the edge. Even when you're there pm me and let me know what's happening......I know I can help.


i can skateboard (decent) and water ski on one (pretty good) so i think i can handle it. but falling much doesn't appeal to a 51 yr old. thanks again!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 19, 2021)

@rkymtnman really....keep loose, most people stiffen up and your body mechanics stop working.....you need to flow with it..your muscles and joints are your suspension. 


If your 8yo needs to call because you get taken down in a sled.....I also know manual pretty well.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 19, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i can skateboard (decent) and water ski on one (pretty good) so i think i can handle it. but falling much doesn't appeal to a 51 yr old. thanks again!!


You got this! It's not hard if on the right terrain.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @rkymtnman really....keep loose, most people stiffen up and your body mechanics stop working.....you need to flow with it..your muscles and joints are your suspension.
> 
> 
> If your 8yo needs to call because you get taken down in a sled.....I also know manual pretty well.....


so your saying eat a bunch of really strong edibles for breakfast? no problem. loosey goosey. i got this!!!


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You got this! It's not hard if on the right terrain.


we'll just do the magic carpet for the day.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 19, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> so your saying eat a bunch of really strong edibles for breakfast? no problem. loosey goosey. i got this!!!


I've been known to have three breakfasts......


rkymtnman said:


> we'll just do the magic carpet for the day.


Bitch!



LOL kidding.....you got this bud. Start there, see how it feels. A lot of crossovers pick it up quickly because you already understand "edge control"


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I've been known to have three breakfasts......
> 
> 
> Bitch!
> ...


i am a big fan of the whole "get to wear comfortable boots for a day". i'll put up a post in the ski thread after we get back. march 31.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 19, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i am a big fan of the whole "get to wear comfortable boots for a day". i'll put up a post in the ski thread after we get back. march 31.


They are nice......but they make them comfortable to walk the flats  


Good luck bud. It's fun!


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## carlsbarn (Mar 20, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> so your saying eat a bunch of really strong edibles for breakfast? no problem. loosey goosey. i got this!!!



Yeah man, keep those knees bouncy and think about it like a full body movement to turn leading with the shoulders and flowing to your feet. I was a life long skier till my buddies got me to try one of their snowboards in like 96' and after I felt that first carve it all clicked and I was hooked. Powder days are absolute cloud surfing magic. 

Since it's LOL thread...I went way too big in a terrain park at Steamboat and broke my tail bone. My ass was on fire so I pulled the back of my pants down and leaned into the snow bank to freeze it on a lovely busy Sunday afternoon. Numbed it enough to shimmy to the lodge.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 20, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4858090


Why would anyone do this?
Snails & slugs get impaled.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 20, 2021)

ARE THEY DONE YET>???/


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 21, 2021)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 4859075


If she gets washed over the side, she's in the screw & instant Sushi.


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Eugenios (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Eugenios (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## DaFreak (Mar 21, 2021)

That would not be a good look for you, riding down the hill standing on your daughters back.


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 21, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1373073824678301699


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Mar 21, 2021)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 4859569


What, you don't like houseboats?


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 22, 2021)

srh88 said:


> What, you don't like *trailerboats*?


FIFY


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## DCcan (Mar 23, 2021)

About a pound


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Beermetheus (Mar 23, 2021)

Forgive if retweet. Still a classic. lol


----------



## ANC (Mar 23, 2021)

I suggest someone emails and ask if he can do lessons through emails.


----------



## ANC (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 23, 2021)

Two guys grow up together, but after college one moves to Georgia and the other to Texas. They agree to meet every ten years in Florida to play golf and catch up with each other.
At age 32 they meet, finish their round of golf and head for lunch.
"Where you wanna go?"
"Hooters."
"Why Hooters?"
"They have those servers with the big boobs, the tight shorts and the gorgeous legs."
"You're on"
At age 42, they meet and play golf again
"Where you wanna go for lunch?"
"Hooters."
"Again? Why?"
"They have cold beer, big screen TVs, and side action on the games."
"OK."
At age 52 they meet and play again. "So, where you wanna go for lunch?"
"Hooters.
"Why?"
"The food is pretty good and there's plenty of parking."
"OK."
At age 62 they meet again.
After a round of golf, one says, "Where you wanna go?"
"Hooters."
"Why?"
"Wings are half price and the food isn't too spicy."
"Good choice"
At age 72 they meet again.
Once again, after a round of golf, one says, "Where shall we go for lunch?"
"Hooters."
"Why?"
"They have six handicapped parking spaces right by the door and they have senior discounts."
"Great choice."
At age 82 they meet and play again. "Where should we go for lunch?"
"Hooters."
"Why?"
"Because we've never been there before."
"Okay, let's give it a try."


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 23, 2021)

Respect!


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Eugenios (Mar 23, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4860859


Please tell me he's not drinking orange juice while he's having steak.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Mar 23, 2021)

Eugenios said:


> Please tell me he's not drinking orange juice while he's having steak.


Thats tang


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 23, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Thats tang


Was thinking SunnyD


----------



## srh88 (Mar 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Was thinking SunnyD


Lol sunny d. Not even good enough for the astronauts


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 23, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Lol sunny d. Not even good enough for the astronauts


I like SunnyD damn it!


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 23, 2021)

Eugenios said:


> Please tell me he's not drinking orange juice while he's having steak.


and here i am wondering if it's the beginning of a blue movie i don't ever want to see


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 23, 2021)

Their There They're


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## DCcan (Mar 24, 2021)

"Turn right at the next corner, continue 3 miles to the Red Sea" said Siri


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 24, 2021)

An Englishman, an Irishman and a Scotsman were sitting in a bar, drinking, and discussing how stupid their wives were.

The Englishman says, 

"I tell you, my wife is so stupid. Last week she went to the supermarket and bought $300 worth of meat because it was on sale, and we don’t even have a freezer to keep it in."

The Scotsman agrees that she sounds pretty stupid, but says his wife is more stupid.

"Just last week, she went out and spent £17,000 on a new car," he laments, "and she doesn’t even know how to drive!"

The Irishman nods sagely, and agrees that these two woman sound like they both walked through the stupid forest and got hit by every branch.

However, he still thinks his wife is dumber.

"Ah, it kills me every time I think of it," he chuckles, "my wife left to go on a trip to Greece with her girlfriends.
I watched her packing her bag, and she must have put about 100 condoms in there and she doesn’t even have a dick!"


----------



## Bareback (Mar 24, 2021)

DCcan said:


> "Turn right at the next corner, continue 3 miles to the Red Sea" said Siri


The Evergreen captain had previously been a Swift truck driver.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 24, 2021)

Bareback said:


> The Evergreen captain had previously been a Swift truck driver.


He was making penis drawing earlier....

"The race to unblock the Suez Canal took a bizarre turn today as eagle-eyed observers noticed that the cargo ship obstructing the canal had steered a rudely-shaped course into the waterway,* resembling a penis.*
The MV Ever Given's ill fortune began in the early hours of Tuesday when it left a phallic tracking pattern described as 'innocent, but terrible luck' on its approach to the canal. 
The unfortunately-shaped pattern was picked up on marine traffic websites tracking the Panama-flagged vessel on its journey from China to Rotterdam. "


----------



## lokie (Mar 24, 2021)

DCcan said:


> He was making penis drawing earlier....
> 
> "The race to unblock the Suez Canal took a bizarre turn today as eagle-eyed observers noticed that the cargo ship obstructing the canal had steered a rudely-shaped course into the waterway,* resembling a penis.*
> The MV Ever Given's ill fortune began in the early hours of Tuesday when it left a phallic tracking pattern described as 'innocent, but terrible luck' on its approach to the canal.
> The unfortunately-shaped pattern was picked up on marine traffic websites tracking the Panama-flagged vessel on its journey from China to Rotterdam. "


*Mega cargo ship drew giant penis in Red Sea before lodging itself in Suez Canal*





The US Sun - Olivia Burke • 1h
THE 200,000 ton ship stuck in the Suez Canal took quite the racy route across the Red Sea - drawing a giant penis before it got lodged.








Mega cargo ship drew giant penis in Red Sea before lodging itself in Suez Canal


THE 200,000 ton ship stuck in the Suez Canal took quite the racy route across the Red Sea – drawing a giant penis before it got lodged. The Ever Given – which is longer than the Eiffel …




www.thesun.co.uk







Which one of you fuckers are responsible for this?


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## DCcan (Mar 24, 2021)

lokie said:


> Which one of you fuckers are responsible for this?





giglewigle said:


> Let’s measer dicks


It looks like a big one, someone should measer it!


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 24, 2021)

lokie said:


> *Mega cargo ship drew giant penis in Red Sea before lodging itself in Suez Canal*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


View attachment 4861678


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## CloudHidden (Mar 24, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4859965


That's awesome - looks like two dinosaurs fighting over a giant potato with meteorites coming in.


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 25, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4862314


Well this is awkward.


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 25, 2021)

Nothing like a truck stop hooker!


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## hossthehermit (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 26, 2021)

ANC said:


>


O.M.G.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 26, 2021)

DCcan said:


> "Turn right at the next corner, continue 3 miles to the Red Sea" said Siri


Hope everyone has already gotten their new shit from Amazon and Allibagadicks!


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 26, 2021)

http://imgur.com/7PluiBY


Sound on.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 26, 2021)

ANC said:


>




Hey at least the Queen never dressed as a nazi.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 26, 2021)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/7PluiBY


That's gonna leave a mark!


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 26, 2021)

https://media.gab.com/system/media_attachments/files/069/840/616/original/a1f3a2312dc07015.mp4


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 26, 2021)

NOM NOM NOM NOM


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Mar 26, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Hope everyone has already gotten their new shit from Amazon and Allibagadicks!


Last I checked, ships going from china to LA or Seattle don't go through the suez canal.  But it sucks for Europe if they want anything from India or the far east., I'm sure.


----------



## ANC (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Fishbulb (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 26, 2021)

ANC said:


>


Later that evening...


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 26, 2021)

Fishbulb said:


> View attachment 4863359


I'm a cyclist so to @Fishbulb, GO FUCK YOURSELF!


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Magicbeanz007 (Mar 26, 2021)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 4859569


model is splash


----------



## lokie (Mar 26, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4863498


If it needs to be explained ???

Help me find the funny in that.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 26, 2021)

lokie said:


> If it needs to be explained ???
> 
> Help me find the funny in that.


I didn't get it either & also didn't bother to spend much time on it.


----------



## raratt (Mar 26, 2021)

Barter?


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 26, 2021)

lokie said:


> If it needs to be explained ???
> 
> Help me find the funny in that.


In the times pre-money folk gave goats/cows/camels etc. as a 'bride-price' for your daughter which is still continued with some africans/muslims and maybe others









Bride price - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





You a actually see it in movies/books usually with royalty, one that springs to mind is Aladdin


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 26, 2021)

i'll say it again


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> Barter?


My first thought as well, though - funny it is not.


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My first thought as well, though - funny it is not.


I concur. Between the misogynist and the antivaxer this thread has been pretty well destroyed.


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 27, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 4863935


reminds me of a student who paid for auto-recovery and used to fake breakdowns to get them to take him half way across the country when he didn't have fuel money


----------



## ANC (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 27, 2021)

lokie said:


> If it needs to be explained ???
> 
> Help me find the funny in that.


Once again I wasn't thinking clearly and I apologize sincerely.
I will try to make sure that was my last stupid post ever. You can quote me on that. Once again,
I apologize sincerely. *I thought It was funny* (not in a good way)* that someone would actually
say that to a lady. Not deserved a bit no matter the situation. I was appalled so that is why I posted it.
Didn't belong in this thread or any thread for that matter. *
I should of known better. *Won't happen again.*
You can bet I'm seriously kicking myself in the ass for making such a stupid move.


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 27, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I didn't get it either & also didn't bother to spend much time on it.


Once again I wasn't thinking clearly and I apologize sincerely.
I will try to make sure that was my last stupid post ever. You can quote me on that. Once again,
I apologize sincerely. *I thought It was funny* (not in a good way)* that someone would actually
say that to a lady. Not deserved a bit no matter the situation. I was appalled so that is why I posted it.
Didn't belong in this thread or any thread for that matter. *
I should of known better. *Won't happen again.*
You can bet I'm seriously kicking myself in the ass for making such a stupid move.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 27, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> Once again I wasn't thinking clearly and I apologize sincerely.
> I will try to make sure that is my last stupid post ever. You can quote me on that. Once again,
> I apologize sincerely. *I myself truly didn't find it funny. It was more amusing to me that someone would actually
> say that to a lady. Not deserved a bit no matter the situation. I was appalled so that is why I posted it.
> ...


you donkey


----------



## raratt (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## GBAUTO (Mar 27, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4864516


What really sucked was when you ran out of clean rolls and had to reuse them...


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## DaFreak (Mar 28, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4864699


You're all laughing at him, but judging by the way she handles that corn dog he's got the last laugh.


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Fishbulb (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)

**


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Mar 28, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4865145


It's JJ!


----------



## raratt (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Mar 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4865150


I'm putting in a new electric fence. I wonder who I can trick into touching it? 

On a related note, I wonder if it qualifies as a secure fence for growing cannabis.


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Mar 28, 2021)

I said NO ........


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Mar 28, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> View attachment 4865257


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Mar 28, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4865283


Need some "spinach" dip to go with them.


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## tkufoS (Mar 28, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4865487


Or she's watching BBC .. when you have a teenie weenie brown panini


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Mar 29, 2021)

ANC said:


>


You can print a baby yoda dispensor also.


----------



## ANC (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Fishbulb (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## DaFreak (Mar 29, 2021)

So I laughed at a post earlier today and came home to find my wife made cream of sum yum gai and I had trouble eating it because of the post I saw earlier. Luckily it appears that this Asian ass has been protected from the humor.


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 30, 2021)

repost


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Bareback (Mar 31, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


Blood suckers every one of them....... and the mosquitoes too.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Fishbulb (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 31, 2021)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 4867747


Dude! Back in '05-'06 we where remodeling a house and all day you could hear a chipper a road or two down. It was quiet for a bit.....then cops, then ambulance and fire trucks. Someone went in.....all the way.

I've used some much bigger than that one and you have respect and fear......serious work.


----------



## DaFreak (Mar 31, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4867319


When I have some free time I keep them on the line, talk about nonsense, tell them I'm not sure what year my car is and I look around for the info only to tell them it's a 2020. They do not like that.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 31, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Dude! Back in '05-'06 we where remodeling a house and all day you could hear a chipper a road or two down. It was quiet for a bit.....then cops, then ambulance and fire trucks. Someone went in.....all the way.
> 
> I've used some much bigger than that one and you have respect and fear......serious work.


Rest in pieces


----------



## lokie (Mar 31, 2021)

curious old fart said:


> Rest in pieces


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 31, 2021)

curious old fart said:


> Rest in pieces


He was a good Chum.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 31, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> He was a good Chum.


He will truely be mist...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 31, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> He will truely be mist...


He’s not the most together guy ...


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 31, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> He’s not the most together guy ...


Well things certainly fell apart in the end there


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 31, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Well things certainly fell apart in the end there


At least at the end he was feeling pretty chipper.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 1, 2021)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4867930


Smith & Glockson


----------



## srh88 (Apr 1, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Smith & Glockson


Thats the Ultra Revolver 4000 with extended mag


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 1, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Thats the Ultra Revolver 4000 with extended mag


I think that's Padawanwarrior. He has all his guns like that


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Thats the Ultra Revolver 4000 with extended mag


Those hi-cap wheelguns are not CA legal


----------



## srh88 (Apr 1, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Those hi-cap wheelguns are not CA legal


Imagine robbing a stagecoach with that


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Imagine robbing a stagecoach with that


If you want a hi-cap revolver that “ends the fight before it begins” I recommend this model. Comes complete with a fancy winged holster.


----------



## raratt (Apr 1, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> If you want a hi-cap revolver that “ends the fight before it begins” I recommend this model. Comes complete with a fancy winged holster.
> 
> View attachment 4868310


The rifling in those barrels has about 1/4 inch lands in it. Depleted uranium rounds also.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> The rifling in those barrels has about 1/4 inch lands in it. Depleted uranium rounds also.


Tough to find handloading components


----------



## raratt (Apr 1, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Tough to find handloading components


They had to add a fairing to the gun because the smoke from the gunpowder was fouling the compressor blades in the engines.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> They had to add a fairing to the gun because the smoke from the gunpowder was fouling the compressor blades in the engines.


From the True Rumors file: I read once that when that gun is spun up and firing, recoil exceeds max engine thrust.


----------



## raratt (Apr 1, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> From the True Rumors file: I read once that when that gun is spun up and firing, recoil exceeds max engine thrust.


That I don't know, I find it improbable though... it shoots 70 rounds per second, probably why they only do short bursts. Sounds strange when they let go with it.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> That I don't know, I find it improbable though... it shoots 70 rounds per second, probably why they only do short bursts. Sounds strange when they let go with it.











GAU-8 Avenger - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





It isn’t much more, but it’s more. In the vids I’ve seen, the pilots use short (appx. 1/2 second) bursts. I imagine this is primarily to use the ammo load efficiently, but the whole idea that a sustained burst could stall the aircraft seems motivational to me.


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Apr 1, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


>


My ex was like that.

Get the fuck out.






Ok






Where are you going? Don't leave.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 1, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4868489


@Laughing Grass ........


----------



## raratt (Apr 1, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> From the True Rumors file: I read once that when that gun is spun up and firing, recoil exceeds max engine thrust.


Wiki to the rescue, yes, but no.
The average recoil force of the GAU-8/A is 10,000 pounds-force (45 kN),[4][19] which is slightly more than the output of each of the A-10's two TF34 engines of 9,065 lbf (40.3 kN).[20] While this recoil force is significant, in practice a cannon fire burst slows the aircraft only a few miles per hour in level flight.[18]


----------



## spliffendz (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Apr 1, 2021)

politics section?


----------



## spliffendz (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> Wiki to the rescue, yes, but no.
> The average recoil force of the GAU-8/A is 10,000 pounds-force (45 kN),[4][19] which is slightly more than the output of each of the A-10's two TF34 engines of 9,065 lbf (40.3 kN).[20] While this recoil force is significant, in practice a cannon fire burst slows the aircraft only a few miles per hour in level flight.[18]


I missed the “each”.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 1, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4868489


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Apr 1, 2021)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Epic!


----------



## spliffendz (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## DaFreak (Apr 2, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4868720


So I watched Gozilla vs kong last night. What a huge pile of stinking shit that was. Top 10 worst movies of all time.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 2, 2021)

thecosmicgoat said:


> Epic!


It's funny because it was made when the first lockdown started, now we're in round 3. Are you from SoOn?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 2, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> So I watched Gozilla vs kong last night. What a huge pile of stinking shit that was. Top 10 worst movies of all time.


Dude, that was a money grab movie and they grabbed your money.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 2, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> So I watched Gozilla vs kong last night. What a huge pile of stinking shit that was. Top 10 worst movies of all time.


Don’t you hate that?
Get excited watch a movie and it’s a complete waste of 2 hrs... 
Ever see the Han Solo movie? 
so bad

it’s gotta be the worst in the series.


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Apr 2, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Ever see the Han Solo movie?


Didn't even watch 10 minutes of it....


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Apr 2, 2021)

VILEPLUME said:


> It's funny because it was made when the first lockdown started, now we're in round 3. Are you from SoOn?


Born and raised in Toronto, been on Vancouver Island for last 15 years.


----------



## DaFreak (Apr 2, 2021)

VILEPLUME said:


> Dude, that was a money grab movie and they grabbed your money.


I already have HBO so they already have my money. Americans have never got Godzilla right. Shin Godzilla is infinitely better and worth a watch.


----------



## lokie (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 2, 2021)

thecosmicgoat said:


> Born and raised in Toronto, been on Vancouver Island for last 15 years.


Nice. Do you prefer living there compared to the T-Dot?


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Apr 2, 2021)

VILEPLUME said:


> Nice. Do you prefer living there compared to the T-Dot?


Absolutely. Not much for me in the city. I miss the food. My life is quite comfortable here. No plans to change that up.


----------



## spliffendz (Apr 2, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> So I watched Gozilla vs kong last night. What a huge pile of stinking shit that was. Top 10 worst movies of all time.


people on fb saying it was the best thing ever


----------



## spliffendz (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Apr 2, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4869262


It looks like her water broke


----------



## spliffendz (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## DaFreak (Apr 2, 2021)

curious old fart said:


> It looks like her water broke


THat's not what I was thinking


----------



## spliffendz (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Apr 3, 2021)

[MEDIA]=


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 3, 2021)

http://imgur.com/l6aYLnO


----------



## spliffendz (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## DaFreak (Apr 3, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> View attachment 4869790
> 
> [MEDIA]=


I like the shiny toy gun cover as well.


----------



## spliffendz (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Apr 3, 2021)

@Chunky Stool


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Apr 4, 2021)

We did get a leash for our first cat... my wife and I still joke about the time we tried walking the cat.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Apr 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4870548



oh my....


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 4, 2021)

http://imgur.com/H7QSFZR


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Apr 5, 2021)

Hmmm....


----------



## raratt (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 5, 2021)

http://imgur.com/CuzZbel


Sound ON.


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 5, 2021)

A mom crocheted a predator Halloween costume for her kid lol


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## Fishbulb (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Apr 6, 2021)

I guess it is close to a beaver


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 6, 2021)

Cowboy Sneakers


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 7, 2021)

ANC said:


> I guess it is close to a beaver


They're both rodents anyway


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 7, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4873397


Ever wonder what a bald eagle really sounds like?


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 7, 2021)

http://imgur.com/PufqDeE


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Apr 7, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 4873413


And now, they are connected to the internet by chinese technology....... bwah hah hah!


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## thecosmicgoat (Apr 7, 2021)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/PufqDeE


I like these trippy ones. Very cool.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## PentultimateMasterblaster (Apr 8, 2021)

I thought that "Go fuck your hat!!"was just a silly saying FFS


----------



## Lenin1917 (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Apr 9, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4874656


A 10 Warthog! Bad mother tank killer!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4874772


I'd think bumble.


----------



## Fishbulb (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'd think bumble.


That one is new to me.



Fishbulb said:


> View attachment 4874793


That escalated quickly.


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 9, 2021)

greg nr said:


>


----------



## keiserrott (Apr 9, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4853115


1


----------



## keiserrott (Apr 9, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> texans wuut da fuuk
> 
> View attachment 4853217


Interesting fact...it can drive on down the road just fine with one back wheel removed due to the engineering in the rear suspension.


----------



## keiserrott (Apr 9, 2021)

Huh?


----------



## lokie (Apr 9, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4853115





keiserrott said:


> 1





















What Is 8 ÷ 2(2 + 2) = ? The Correct Answer Explained – Mind Your Decisions







mindyourdecisions.com


----------



## srh88 (Apr 9, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> 1


2


----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Apr 10, 2021)

lokie said:


> What Is 8 ÷ 2(2 + 2) = ? The Correct Answer Explained – Mind Your Decisions
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The correct answer is Pi



Pie is always correct


----------



## lokie (Apr 10, 2021)

Dr. Walter Bishop said:


> The correct answer is Pi
> 
> View attachment 4875250
> 
> Pie is always correct


In that case the answer is not mincemeat pie.

Mincemeat pie is a ruse.









As American As: Mincemeat Pie


Even though American taste buds are known for the love of sweet and salty food combinations, traditional Mincemeat pie is seen today as an acquired taste. There are many implications on why early s…



lyukum.com


----------



## raratt (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Apr 10, 2021)

Newton's laws of pandemic physics:


A body at rest will stay at rest
A body in pajamas will stay at rest
A body in motion will grab a beer and quickly come to rest


----------



## raratt (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Apr 13, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4878139


The top left one is tasty.


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 14, 2021)

Lady Beanie Orange of Shoppers Drug Mart lol.


----------



## Axion42 (Apr 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4878548
> 
> Lady Beanie Orange of Shoppers Drug Mart lol.


Lord Mojo Salmon of Vape City lol


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Apr 14, 2021)

@Aeroknow


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> @Aeroknow
> View attachment 4878664


Why is wood so expensive right now? 65 bucks for a sheet of plywood at home depot.


----------



## raratt (Apr 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Why is wood so expensive right now? 65 bucks for a sheet of plywood at home depot.
> 
> View attachment 4878669


Supply and demand, more new houses being built because of low interest rates, etc. Edit: Covid shut down some mills also.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> Supply and demand, more new houses being built because of low interest rates, etc. Edit: Covid shut down some mills also.


Covid also created a housing boom. Making the supply move even faster.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Covid also created a housing boom. Making the supply move even faster.


Plus everyone is stuck at home and realizing what a dump the place is. So they are spending their vacation bucks on renovations and upgrades.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 14, 2021)

greg nr said:


> Plus everyone is stuck at home and realizing what a dump the place is. So they are spending their vacation bucks on renovations and upgrades.


All of our schools are overwhelmed from the amount of new students. A friend sold his house for 40k more than what he was asking. Another sold his place in 3 days. Every little piece of property is getting built on.

Vacation....gas....daycare money....lots of money can be directed differently. I saved just about 20k on daycare last year!


----------



## greg nr (Apr 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> All of our schools are overwhelmed from the amount of new students. A friend sold his house for 40k more than what he was asking. Another sold his place in 3 days. Every little piece of property is getting built on.
> 
> Vacation....gas....daycare money....lots of money can be directed differently. I saved just about 20k on daycare last year!


My son just signed up to apprentice in a home repair/construction training program. The trades are white hot right now and finding anyone to work on "small" projects is virtually impossible. He is paid full time with benefits during training, and if he is hired after he will get a 25% bump in pay and can try to specialize in plumbing or electric work as a journeyman. 

A neighbor runs a home design and renovation company, She said that right now, a lot of contractors she works with are aging out and retiring quickly. That adds to the burn of a lack of skilled workers.

Interesting times.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 14, 2021)

I just had a metal roof installed - first quote came in at 90K +

Yeah, you bet I called him back.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> Supply and demand, more new houses being built because of low interest rates, etc. Edit: Covid shut down some mills also.


It's all your fault! 

As the largest market, the U.S. is heavily dependent on Canada's lumber. The needs of the US outweigh the domestic supply. Canada has also been expanding rapidly into the Asian market, with China being the second-largest importer. The U.S. accounted for 69% of Canada's softwood lumber exports in 2015.

We should trade wood for vaccines.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 14, 2021)

When we lived in Alaska they would clear cut huge areas, Chinese ships would show up & be loaded to the gills with Sitka Spruce which was sent overseas to be processed and sold back to the US.

How stupid is that on our part?


----------



## greg nr (Apr 14, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> When we lived in Alaska they would clear cut huge areas, Chinese ships would show up & be loaded to the gills with Sitka Spruce which was sent overseas to be processed and sold back to the US.
> 
> How stupid is that on our part?


The definition of being a colony is to export raw materials and import finished goods.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 14, 2021)

greg nr said:


> My son just signed up to apprentice in a home repair/construction training program. The trades are white hot right now and finding anyone to work on "small" projects is virtually impossible. He is paid full time with benefits during training, and if he is hired after he will get a 25% bump in pay and can try to specialize in plumbing or electric work as a journeyman.
> 
> A neighbor runs a home design and renovation company, She said that right now, a lot of contractors she works with are aging out and retiring quickly. That adds to the burn of a lack of skilled workers.
> 
> Interesting times.


They don’t have enough of us in the bay area to man up jobs. Union and mainly commercial. Mother fuckers need to pay us more. I mean jesus christ. The plumbers, electricians and tin- knockers now make about 20 bucks more an hour. Some serious bullshit.


----------



## raratt (Apr 14, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> When we lived in Alaska they would clear cut huge areas, Chinese ships would show up & be loaded to the gills with Sitka Spruce which was sent overseas to be processed and sold back to the US.
> 
> How stupid is that on our part?


I read they had floating mills for the raw wood so they would cut it up while at sea.


----------



## Fishbulb (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> I read they had floating mills for the raw wood so they would cut it up while at sea.


I knew loggers & loaders - these ships were like 600' container ships, God knows how many linear feet of wood they could fit in there.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## V256.420 (Apr 14, 2021)

greg nr said:


>


wtf? Is he taking her temperature?


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's all your fault!
> 
> As the largest market, the U.S. is heavily dependent on Canada's lumber. The needs of the US outweigh the domestic supply. Canada has also been expanding rapidly into the Asian market, with China being the second-largest importer. The U.S. accounted for 69% of Canada's softwood lumber exports in 2015.
> 
> We should trade wood for vaccines.


Yes



V256.420 said:


> wtf? Is he taking her temperature?


Yes


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 14, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4878907


That shit works!


----------



## srh88 (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Apr 14, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> wtf? Is he taking her temperature?


In a way... remember when your mom would kiss your forehead to check your temp? It's like that....


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 14, 2021)

greg nr said:


> In a way... remember when your mom would kiss your forehead to check your temp? It's like that....


That's so wrong if he's checking his mom's temp. Like that


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## thecosmicgoat (Apr 14, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I knew loggers & loaders - these ships were like 600' container ships, God knows how many linear feet of wood they could fit in there.


Lol, bulk lumber is sold in "board feet" for volume. 12"x12"x1" is 1 board foot. And for market volume it goes by 1000 board feet.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 14, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> That's so wrong if he's checking his mom's temp. Like that


It's ok. It's his step-mom. :O


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Apr 14, 2021)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4878920


Definitely would of bought this!!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 14, 2021)

thecosmicgoat said:


> Lol, bulk lumber is sold in "board feet" for volume. 12"x12"x1" is 1 board foot. And for market volume it goes by 1000 board feet.


Had no idea how it worked, but quickly saw the blaring stupidity of the economic paradigm.

Is it just me??


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## thecosmicgoat (Apr 14, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Had no idea how it worked, but quickly saw the blaring stupidity of the economic paradigm.
> 
> Is it just me??


These are just the old way of doing things. It's not you, you just have been taught yet. 
Boat load would be 1000's of board feet.
Certain styles of millwork you might order in linear feet.
Anyways, life of a carpenter and all I know is wood any more. And the rest of my life to keep studying it.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 14, 2021)

thecosmicgoat said:


> Lol, bulk lumber is sold in "board feet" for volume. 12"x12"x1" is 1 board foot. And for market volume it goes by 1000 board feet.


My woody in the morning sure feels bigger then 1/4 foot.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 15, 2021)

@Laughing Grass


----------



## TaoRich (Apr 15, 2021)

greg nr said:


>


This ?



Laughing Grass said:


> We should trade wood for vaccines.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 15, 2021)

thecosmicgoat said:


> These are just the old way of doing things. It's not you, you just have been taught yet.
> Boat load would be 1000's of board feet.
> Certain styles of millwork you might order in linear feet.
> Anyways, life of a carpenter and all I know is wood any more. And the rest of my life to keep studying it.


You should change your name to “ thecosmismicwanscot “.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 15, 2021)

TaoRich said:


> This ?


I see what you did there.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Apr 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4879444View attachment 4879445View attachment 4879446


My Mrs is good with the "We'll see" reply to my suggestions, yes that is what it means.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> My Mrs is good with the "We'll see" reply to my suggestions, yes that is what it means.


With me, maybe, possibly, we'll see = No.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 15, 2021)

A Quebec member of parliament appeared completely nude in a zoom meeting with other MP's yesterday. 

Gives new meaning to private members bill and caucus meeting.


----------



## raratt (Apr 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4879514
> 
> A Quebec member of parliament appeared completely nude in a zoom meeting with other MP's yesterday.
> 
> Gives new meaning to private members bill and caucus meeting.


He thought it was Grindr.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> He thought it was Grindr.


lol it's no accident that the party enforcer in the parliamentary system is called the whip.


----------



## raratt (Apr 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol it's no accident that the party enforcer in the parliamentary system is called the whip.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Bareback (Apr 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4879605


Did you notice she has a lazy nipple


----------



## raratt (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 15, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Did you notice she has a lazy nipple


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> All of our schools are overwhelmed from the amount of new students. A friend sold his house for 40k more than what he was asking. Another sold his place in 3 days. Every little piece of property is getting built on.
> 
> Vacation....gas....daycare money....lots of money can be directed differently. I saved just about 20k on daycare last year!


20k?? Where do you live that daycare is that expensive?


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 15, 2021)

VILEPLUME said:


> 20k?? Where do you live that daycare is that expensive?


USA


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> USA


Median daycare cost for an infant is $1,774 a month or $21,288 annually in Toronto  I'm gonna stick with dogs, they're cheaper.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Median daycare cost for an infant is $1,774 a month or $21,288 annually in Toronto  I'm gonna stick with dogs, they're cheaper.


LOL and that would be a whole 12 months for only one kid.......I don't get that convenience.

Then when they get to old for daycare it's ski school or camp (that is very expensive also) I've been able to get 2 years out of skis and they can get handed down.......boots and other equipment can be replaced every season if not more.

So I actually saved more......it's crazy


----------



## greg nr (Apr 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Median daycare cost for an infant is $1,774 a month or $21,288 annually in Toronto  I'm gonna stick with dogs, they're cheaper.


Don't remind me. I had twins.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 15, 2021)

greg nr said:


> Don't remind me. I had twins.....


LOL at least I had some time to recover between. Damn man I always thought that would be tough.....better you than me!


----------



## greg nr (Apr 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL at least I had some time to recover between. Damn man I always thought that would be tough.....better you than me!


The days are long, but the years are short.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 15, 2021)

greg nr said:


> The days are long, but the years are short.


True. I feel like I'm getting time back this last year with them.


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 15, 2021)

Epic Beard


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Median daycare cost for an infant is $1,774 a month or $21,288 annually in Toronto  I'm gonna stick with dogs, they're cheaper.


Wow, I use to live in Quebec and it was only $2200/year. Ontario is way behind in helping out young children, especially when most households have both parents working to keep things afloat.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 15, 2021)

VILEPLUME said:


> Wow, I use to live in Quebec and it was only $2200/year. Ontario is way behind in helping out young children, especially when most households have both parents working to keep things afloat.


Then you get into before and after school care, shit gets heavy...


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 15, 2021)

Took me a second.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL and that would be a whole 12 months for only one kid.......I don't get that convenience.
> 
> Then when they get to old for daycare it's ski school or camp (that is very expensive also) I've been able to get 2 years out of skis and they can get handed down.......boots and other equipment can be replaced every season if not more.
> 
> So I actually saved more......it's crazy





greg nr said:


> Don't remind me. I had twins.....


Crazy, I don't know how parents can afford all that. I'm 31 and still borrow money from my parents lol. And I'm doing air quotes when I say borrow. 



VILEPLUME said:


> Wow, I use to live in Quebec and it was only $2200/year. Ontario is way behind in helping out young children, especially when most households have both parents working to keep things afloat.


Holy! Ontarians should move to Quebec until their kids are old enough to be left alone


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


hydroton is an acceptable substitute for legos. lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 16, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> hydroton is an acceptable substitute for legos. lol


Done that lol 

I just almost ate it stepping on a hotwheels this morning making coffee.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Done that lol
> 
> I just almost ate it stepping on a hotwheels this morning making coffee.


how about nerf gun bullets? i find one of those in random places through out the house.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Crazy, I don't know how parents can afford all that. I'm 31 and still borrow money from my parents lol. And I'm doing air quotes when I say borrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But doesn't being a Quebecois, no matter how temporary, follow one around on their permanent record and impact future employment and security clearances?


----------



## Bareback (Apr 16, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> how about nerf gun bullets? i find one of those in random places through out the house.


And they are sold in convenient 100 ct. replace packs just for our convenience.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Crazy, I don't know how parents can afford all that. I'm 31 and still borrow money from my parents lol. And I'm doing air quotes when I say borrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know right?

Next do average rent costs. My wife and I lived in the Plateau(the Beverly Hills of Montreal) for a year and a 1 bedroom was only $600/month.

Also way better job opportunities there too, especially for English speakers.

Also the food is way better than any city in Ontario too.

The transit is also better. Healthcare is better and it was easy as a Ontarian to get my Quebec health card.

Everything is general is cheaper too. Events, stuff to do.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 16, 2021)

I used to use a snow shovel to concentrate all the kids toys (legos, wood blocks, various puzzle pieces, etc - aka landmines) into a huge pile. Then I would sit down with all their bins and sort them out. 

My wife still laughs about that. But it works!


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 16, 2021)

VILEPLUME said:


> I know right?
> 
> Next do average rent costs. My wife and I lived in the Plateau(the Beverly Hills of Montreal) for a year and a 1 bedroom was only $600/month.
> 
> ...


FYI, Beverly Hills sucks irl.


----------



## raratt (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Apr 16, 2021)

just getting back on topic...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 16, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> But doesn't being a Quebecois, no matter how temporary, follow one around on their permanent record and impact future employment and security clearances?


I think it depends where you're migrating to, Ottawa Toronto corridor it's definitely a plus.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Bareback (Apr 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4880554View attachment 4880555View attachment 4880556


I finally got that sexy pic.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 16, 2021)

Bareback said:


> I finally got that sexy pic.


@Bareback Was it my big wood?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 16, 2021)

Bareback said:


> I finally got that sexy pic.


all my pics are sexy pics


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 16, 2021)

Difficult to follow up on something funny when you're still in a trance
from the last post lol.


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 16, 2021)

http://imgur.com/ulh9XwA


----------



## Bareback (Apr 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @Bareback Was it my big wood?


Yeah that most have been it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 16, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Yeah that moist have been it.


FIFU


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 17, 2021)

http://imgur.com/opWmXHN


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 18, 2021)

http://imgur.com/YwyrVQo


----------



## ANC (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Apr 18, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> View attachment 4882238


I can't identify the bike...looks Brit.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 18, 2021)

Looks like a Triumph with clip-on's.
I'd like to know who the girl is.


----------



## raratt (Apr 18, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Looks like a Triumph with clip-on's.
> I'd like to know who the girl is.


Tank badging is throwing me, not a Triumph, wish the pic was clearer.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> I can't identify the bike...looks Brit.


It's a Ducati 250

I find the girl utterly captivating


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Apr 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4882634View attachment 4882635View attachment 4882636View attachment 4882637


That cat reminds me of this gary larson cartoon.....


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 19, 2021)

On The Catwalk - Fashion


----------



## ANC (Apr 20, 2021)

I wonder if they played rock, paper scissors to decide who goes upside down.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 20, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> On The Catwalk - Fashion
> 
> View attachment 4882842


dinner to go?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4882634


With lockdown number 3, this should be a compilation video. It will be interesting to see what Dougie has in store for us during lockdown number 4.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 20, 2021)

VILEPLUME said:


> With lockdown number 3, this should be a compilation video. It will be interesting to see what Dougie has in store for us during lockdown number 4.


lol I've lost count of the number of lockdowns and restrictions. At least his attempt to turn Ontario into a fascist police state failed miserably... it's the little things I appreciate.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 20, 2021)

I see where the Royal Bank of Canada is insolvent and that they are seizing customer assets to cover their loss. Canada government is as fucked up as America's.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 20, 2021)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 4883155


Transracial.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Hugo Phurst (Apr 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4883337



*This one looks like my Ex*


----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Apr 20, 2021)

Cost of 420 seed sales getting you down?

Just remember...


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 20, 2021)

Well, that's one way to prevent theft.


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Bareback (Apr 20, 2021)

Hugo Phurst said:


> *This one looks like my Ex*


I thought the lipstick was a little off.... but you’re probably right.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I've lost count of the number of lockdowns and restrictions. At least his attempt to turn Ontario into a fascist police state failed miserably... it's the little things I appreciate.


Don't forget he also tried and failed to close outdoor playgrounds. Need to keep the kids in Ontario chunky and eat more fast food.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 21, 2021)

VILEPLUME said:


> Don't forget he also tried and failed to close outdoor playgrounds. Need to keep the kids in Ontario chunky and eat more fast food.


Hopefully the 905 realizes the terrible mistake they made and vote for Del Duca next year.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 21, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4883916


Not big enough.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 21, 2021)

VILEPLUME said:


> Not big enough.


Remember when the crackhead and Doug had their cut the waist challenge? lol that didn't go well for them.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hopefully the 905 realizes the terrible mistake they made and vote for Del Duca next year.


Yeah or Horwath or the Green party or a Beaver with a tie. Numbers will definitely change in the GTA cities since so many people are leaving Toronto's core. 









Canadians leaving big cities in record numbers: Statistics Canada


Some of Canada’s biggest cities are seeing an exodus of people as urbanites move to bedroom communities, according to a recent Statistics Canada report.



www.ctvnews.ca


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Remember when the crackhead and Doug had their cut the waist challenge? lol that didn't go well for them.
> 
> View attachment 4883953


In this case crack would have been beneficial.


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Apr 21, 2021)

Bareback said:


> I thought the lipstick was a little off.... but you’re probably right.


They nailed the throat warts though


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 21, 2021)

VILEPLUME said:


> Yeah or Horwath or the Green party or a Beaver with a tie. Numbers will definitely change in the GTA cities since so many people are leaving Toronto's core.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like Andrea, her idea of shutting down the economy until we reach herd immunity scares me a bit.


----------



## NinjaShamen (Apr 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4883945


Link?


----------



## Bareback (Apr 21, 2021)

Hugo Phurst said:


> They nailed the throat warts though


My favorite part.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I really like Andrea, her idea of shutting down the economy until we reach herd immunity scares me a bit.


Really? First time I herd that. Google search came up empty except for the crazy Rebel News website.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Apr 21, 2021)

NinjaShamen said:


> Link?











OnlyFans


OnlyFans is the social platform revolutionizing creator and fan connections. The site is inclusive of artists and content creators from all genres and allows them to monetize their content while developing authentic relationships with their fanbase.




onlyfans.com


----------



## srh88 (Apr 21, 2021)

lokie said:


> OnlyFans
> 
> 
> OnlyFans is the social platform revolutionizing creator and fan connections. The site is inclusive of artists and content creators from all genres and allows them to monetize their content while developing authentic relationships with their fanbase.
> ...











r/OnlyFans


r/OnlyFans: This subreddit was adopted and is now being repurposed. From now on this sub will be dedicated to all sorts of fans (hand fans, ceiling …




www.reddit.com





Onlyfans subreddit. You welcome. There's some good shit in there


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 21, 2021)

VILEPLUME said:


> Really? First time I herd that. Google search came up empty except for the crazy Rebel News website.


It was during question period at queens park when she was arguing that doug was opening up too early after the boxing day lockdown.


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 21, 2021)

Boot Sandals


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 21, 2021)

Extra Protection


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It was during question period at queens park when she was arguing that doug was opening up too early after the boxing day lockdown.


Link?


----------



## ANC (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## V256.420 (Apr 22, 2021)

Hugo Phurst said:


> *This one looks like my Ex*


So the new wife is the $20k sex robot from Japan?


----------



## ANC (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Hugo Phurst (Apr 22, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> So the new wife is the $20k sex robot from Japan?


Nothing so "cheap"


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Apr 22, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4884969


How you doing? Good to see you.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> How you doing? Good to see you.


Thanks. I been good man. Just been busy. The chillren, spring cleaning and getting the gardens ready. How you been?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Apr 22, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Thanks. I been good man. Just been busy. The chillren, spring cleaning and getting the gardens ready. How you been?


Been doing the veggie garden, got everything in and drip lines run. Doing OK, coming up on 2 weeks after my second shot Fri, so I can go see the grandkids again. Flowering 4 Sativa's now and turned a closet into a mother/veg room. Going to make some bubble when it warms up a bit.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 22, 2021)

Florida Man....


----------



## greg nr (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 22, 2021)

repost


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 22, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> repost
> View attachment 4885297


I've seen that one before but it's always funny!


----------



## srh88 (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Apr 22, 2021)

OMG, I almost missed this!

Tomorrow is Vagina appreciation day! But hey, every day is anyway, but tomorrow is the official day. 



Vagina appreciation day - Google Search


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Apr 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4885768


That was the car that I used to take my driving test.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 23, 2021)

Remind me to never go to one of karen's parties.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385403072080269313


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 23, 2021)

greg nr said:


> Remind me to never go to one of karen's parties.....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385403072080269313


Thanks but no thanks.
I'll have Gin & Tonic with lime.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 23, 2021)

greg nr said:


> Remind me to never go to one of karen's parties.....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385403072080269313


"Wowwww that's incredible"

He's never used a toilet before?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 23, 2021)

greg nr said:


> Remind me to never go to one of karen's parties.....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385403072080269313


The sour candies in the tank were still good.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The sour candies in the tank were still good.


"Good" for what?


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Apr 23, 2021)

greg nr said:


> Remind me to never go to one of karen's parties.....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385403072080269313



There isn't a toilet clean enough to do that with. I don't care if it's new out of the box from Home Despot, has never been attached to the plumbing, been scrubbed with bleach, soaked in H2O2 for 24 hours, and then stored in a UV-C room, it's still too farking dirty to be used as as serving bowl. No part of it is made with food-safe grade materials.

I say this as a man who uses power-tool brushes and scowering-pads to clean all the things and washes his indoor grown bud in a H202 bud bath before smoking it. My weed is sanitized. No way I'm touching literal toilet hooch.

You haven't lived until you've cleaned grout with a saws-all powerbrush.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 23, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> "Good" for what?


Eating! it's just a little water. Breaks my heart to see good candy go to waste.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 23, 2021)

Too much sugar could make those pretty eyebrows fall off.












Google it, might be a real thing. : )


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 23, 2021)

greg nr said:


> Remind me to never go to one of karen's parties.....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385403072080269313


They are forgetting to let it marinate. I prefer to wait a few mins till the carbonation from the soda has a chance to work into the ice cream and small bits of shit.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 23, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Too much sugar could make those pretty eyebrows fall off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's okay I have many eyebrow pencils.


----------



## raratt (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 23, 2021)

greg nr said:


> Remind me to never go to one of karen's parties.....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385403072080269313


I'd be more impressed if she did this in a toilet at a Greyhound bus station.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 23, 2021)

raratt said:


>


----------



## srh88 (Apr 23, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> I'd be more impressed if she did this in a toilet at a Greyhound bus station.


Ah. The Dog Bowl is very popular among residents of the bench outside the station


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Apr 23, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> There isn't a toilet clean enough to do that with.


Even if you use chlorine trifluoride?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> it's okay I have many eyebrow pencils.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 23, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4885939
> 
> View attachment 4885941


Hey we don't have the market cornered.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hey we don't have the market cornered.
> 
> View attachment 4885947


He's well manicured/painted but doesn't have anything on you dear.
Not even close.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hey we don't have the market cornered.
> 
> View attachment 4885947


I'm just here to brows


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Apr 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hey we don't have the market cornered.
> 
> View attachment 4885947


Well that escalated oddly.


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 23, 2021)

This is how the internet trolls live...


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Eugenios (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 24, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4886045


Only time I’ve seen a situation like this on public transportation they were not chopping onions. It was white and makes your eyes water though lol. Cocaine.......they were chopping cocaine.


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Apr 25, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4886737





Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4886737


----------



## raratt (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 25, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> This is how the internet trolls live...
> 
> View attachment 4886046


I can somehow smell that picture.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 27, 2021)

@curious2garden 
This would be "In patient" unless I miss my guess.


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Apr 27, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> @curious2garden
> This would be "In patient" unless I miss my guess.
> 
> View attachment 4888722


Especially the Manhole Liner!


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> ...Manhole Liner!


You rang??


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2021)

Nope.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 27, 2021)

NinjaShamen said:


> View attachment 4889082


detachable arms for sleeping would be pretty sweet.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> detachable arms for sleeping would be pretty sweet.


Until you need to pee


----------



## Bareback (Apr 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> detachable arms for sleeping would be pretty sweet.


Yeah..... you just don’t know what someone might do with your arm ( hand ) while you’re sleeping...... so if you’re into that kinda thing..... I might be able to round up a few ambien. J/S. 










I know most people think that emoji is angry and waving a fist at ya ........ but I think it’s really just out of breath from master baiting....... ok I’m fishing for some laughs but think about it...... you see it right. Surly I’m not the only one.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> detachable arms for sleeping would be pretty sweet.


Mine don't flail while sleeping.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 27, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Yeah..... you just don’t know what someone might do with your arm ( hand ) while you’re sleeping...... so if you’re into that kinda thing..... I might be able to round up a few ambien. J/S.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that's exactly what I always thought......


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 27, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Until you need to pee


pee sitting down... nobody is looking.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> pee sitting down... nobody is looking.


We can air plane propeller the last drop off.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> We can air plane propeller the last drop off.....


I‘m never going to be able to look at you the same way again.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 27, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Yeah..... you just don’t know what someone might do with your arm ( hand ) while you’re sleeping...... so if you’re into that kinda thing..... I might be able to round up a few ambien. J/S.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could sleep on your arm until it goes numb and get the same experience.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 27, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Mine don't flail while sleeping.


lol neither do mine.


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> detachable arms for sleeping would be pretty sweet.


And if the police come knocking shout “I’m unarmed!”


----------



## srh88 (Apr 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> And if the police come knocking shout “I’m unarmed!”


'My hands are up... in the attic in a jar'


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## Hugo Phurst (Apr 28, 2021)

For gender equality, this is no longer called a "Manhole"
Henceforth let it be known as the "Street Vagina"


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 28, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4889711


Nope.........


----------



## raratt (Apr 28, 2021)

VILEPLUME said:


>


My son-in-law lacks those skills.


----------



## raratt (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Apr 29, 2021)

@Aeroknow


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 29, 2021)

Hugo Phurst said:


> For gender equality, this is no longer called a "Manhole"
> Henceforth let it be known as the "Street Vagina"


the OG Manhole. Chi-town.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Apr 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4890177View attachment 4890178View attachment 4890179View attachment 4890180View attachment 4890181





Made me look.

Also made me,


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Smokey_Treats (Apr 29, 2021)

Cops on the way bud.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> @Aeroknow
> View attachment 4890186


I was in big box hw store near me yesterday, and they wanted $25 (USD) for a 2'x4' sheet of pressure treated 1/2" plywood. WTAF?


----------



## greg nr (Apr 29, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> View attachment 4890189
> 
> Made me look.
> 
> Also made me,


They should go ahead and make it. I'm sure it would be a box office hit, especially among the US religious right (they love their gay and incest porn)...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 29, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> View attachment 4890189
> 
> Made me look.
> 
> Also made me,


If I were casting that movie, I'd pick Ruby Rose and Cara Delevingne. It's weird having straight actors play gays.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> If I were casting that movie, I'd pick Ruby Rose and Cara Delevingne. It's weird having straight actors play gays.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 29, 2021)

greg nr said:


> I was in big box hw store near me yesterday, and they wanted $25 (USD) for a 2'x4' sheet of pressure treated 1/2" plywood. WTAF?


High demand and the mills are short staffed because employees make more money with the stimulus un-employment and they don't have to work.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 29, 2021)

curious old fart said:


> High demand and the mills are short staffed because employees make more money with the stimulus un-employment and they don't have to work.


Not because someone has kids and no daycare?


----------



## greg nr (Apr 29, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4890315


Technically speaking, he wasn't a straight guy playing a gay role. He was straight guy playing a cross dressing role.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4890180


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## mandan1 (Apr 29, 2021)

bengrowin said:


> [video]&lt;iframe width="640" height="360" src="
> 
> 
> 
> ...


smak!!! a cobra!!!


----------



## raratt (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Apr 30, 2021)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4890758


i got a bunch of those from when i went to america as a kid lol


----------



## srh88 (Apr 30, 2021)

go go kid said:


> i got a bunch of those from when i went to america as a kid lol


Oh?


----------



## Eugenios (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## Eugenios (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 30, 2021)

http://imgur.com/mFfZwBQ


----------



## raratt (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Apr 30, 2021)

Great idea.


----------



## Fishbulb (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 30, 2021)

Fishbulb said:


> View attachment 4891145


Hate when that happens


----------



## raratt (Apr 30, 2021)

ONLY $4K for a supercharger for my Challenger. Supposed to boost the HP up to Hellcat levels...


----------



## srh88 (Apr 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> ONLY $4K for a supercharger for my Challenger. Supposed to boost the HP up to Hellcat levels...


You might need to upgrade a few other things to handle that power.. cam and shit


----------



## srh88 (Apr 30, 2021)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/meatcrayon/comments/n1pwcl


----------



## raratt (Apr 30, 2021)

srh88 said:


> You might need to upgrade a few other things to handle that power.. cam and shit


Supposed to be bolt on. I'm sure the computer would need remapped, or a chip added.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> Supposed to be bolt on. I'm sure the computer would need remapped, or a chip added.


Do you have a scatpack?


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> Supposed to be bolt on. I'm sure the computer would need remapped, or a chip added.


You're gonna definitely need tires.....


----------



## raratt (Apr 30, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Do you have a scatpack?


No. The kit comes with a handheld programmer, smog legal IF you choose the smog mapping...lol.


----------



## raratt (Apr 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You're gonna definitely need tires.....


I got an automatic, because I knew what I would do with a manual. It can be manually shifted though.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 30, 2021)

It's only 2wd though.....


----------



## raratt (Apr 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's only 2wd though.....


My truck is only 345 horses...lol. It's my other Hemi. Edit: It's a 4X4.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> My truck is only 345 horses...lol. It's my other Hemi.


Holy shit! Actually unholy shit.....this could be fun!


----------



## GBAUTO (Apr 30, 2021)

srh88 said:


> You might need to upgrade a few other things to handle that power.. cam and shit


Trust me, you WILL find the weakest link...


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 30, 2021)

More amusing then funny. 

Before and After


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 30, 2021)

WTF!


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> Supposed to be bolt on. I'm sure the computer would need remapped, or a chip added.


I would consider a set of forged pistons.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 30, 2021)

http://imgur.com/92sFOQl


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 30, 2021)

srh88 said:


> You might need to upgrade a few other things to handle that power.. cam and shit


Not to mention the most important part - the bottom end.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 30, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Not to mention the most important part - the bottom end.


The badunka dunk.....very important....


----------



## greg nr (May 1, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> More amusing then funny.
> 
> Before and After
> 
> View attachment 4891283


I like the before better. But then again, I'm still looking for crack pipe barbie..... But I really don't much like the after, which says a lot since at my age, anyone in tight skin is hot..


----------



## greg nr (May 1, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Not to mention the most important part - the bottom end.


Actually the most import parts are the brakes.


----------



## raratt (May 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> The badunka dunk.....very important....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 1, 2021)

greg nr said:


> Actually the most import parts are the brakes.


Brakes are the Fred Flintstone feet, but the bottom end is the heart of the machine.
Granted though, if the feet fail the heart will as well.


----------



## DaFreak (May 1, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> More amusing then funny.
> 
> Before and After
> 
> View attachment 4891283


Before and after what?


----------



## VILEPLUME (May 1, 2021)




----------



## raratt (May 2, 2021)




----------



## raratt (May 2, 2021)




----------



## lokie (May 2, 2021)

The quickest way to consume Ramen noodles.


----------



## VILEPLUME (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 3, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> More amusing then funny.
> 
> Before and After
> 
> View attachment 4891283


I recognisee her, but from where, crack hoe magazine.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 3, 2021)




----------



## raratt (May 3, 2021)

They say timing is everything...


----------



## rkymtnman (May 3, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (May 3, 2021)




----------



## raratt (May 3, 2021)

She's a real pistil.


----------



## Eugenios (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (May 3, 2021)

Make your meat, look like meat...


----------



## Milovan1 (May 3, 2021)

WTF!


----------



## Milovan1 (May 3, 2021)

Now, that's what you call a fat bowl


----------



## tkufoS (May 3, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> Now, that's what you call a fat bowl
> 
> View attachment 4893697


Meh..china glass


----------



## Bareback (May 3, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> Make your meat, look like meat...
> 
> View attachment 4893686


How did it taste.....I know some hoes that would get distracted and bite a dick off .... if a gal said “ kiss my grits “ would it be a 69 or breakfast?????? This shit is just too distracting to a good idea.


----------



## VILEPLUME (May 3, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (May 3, 2021)




----------



## ANC (May 4, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (May 4, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 4, 2021)

VILEPLUME said:


>


May the fourth be with you.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 4, 2021)




----------



## raratt (May 4, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (May 4, 2021)

repost


----------



## Milovan1 (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Eugenios (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 5, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (May 5, 2021)




----------



## raratt (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 5, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (May 5, 2021)

_




_


----------



## VILEPLUME (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 5, 2021)

They're so tiny


----------



## lokie (May 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> They're so tiny
> 
> View attachment 4895209




At 90+.

Most are happy to get there.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 5, 2021)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4895215
> 
> At 90+.
> 
> Most are happy to get there.


I'm not a conspiracy theorist, but I think they've been replaced by oompa loompas.


----------



## raratt (May 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not a conspiracy theorist, but I think they've been replaced by oompa loompas.


They attributed the perceived size difference to the use of a fisheye lens.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> They attributed the perceived size difference to the use of a fisheye lens.


Sounds like something Willy Wonka would say.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sounds like something Willy Wonka would say.


Aren't you like 4' tall?


----------



## madra (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Aren't you like 4' tall?


Hey closer to 5'  pretty sure I'm taller than the Carters.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> They're so tiny
> 
> View attachment 4895209


Jesus, Jimmy is all feet and they make Joe look virile


----------



## NinjaShamen (May 5, 2021)

**


----------



## raratt (May 5, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (May 5, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (May 6, 2021)

http://imgur.com/5XACiSF


----------



## raratt (May 6, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4895668


----------



## Hugo Phurst (May 6, 2021)

An old fav...


----------



## RetiredToker76 (May 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4895350



True story..




VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/5XACiSF



Also a true story. 

/what the hell have I done with my life?


----------



## raratt (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Fishbulb (May 6, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (May 6, 2021)

http://imgur.com/8Nrq4bf


----------



## ANC (May 6, 2021)




----------



## raratt (May 7, 2021)




----------



## ANC (May 7, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (May 7, 2021)

http://imgur.com/E9hjMNi


----------



## VILEPLUME (May 7, 2021)

Once you see it...


----------



## BobBitchen (May 7, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (May 7, 2021)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/tooktoomuch/comments/n6us6v


----------



## srh88 (May 7, 2021)




----------



## raratt (May 7, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4896492


----------



## Doug Dawson (May 7, 2021)




----------



## raratt (May 7, 2021)




----------



## raratt (May 7, 2021)

How to frustrate a cougar.


----------



## Doug Dawson (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 7, 2021)




----------



## ANC (May 8, 2021)




----------



## ANC (May 8, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (May 8, 2021)

ANC said:


>


My new number 1.. its the pickups


----------



## ANC (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 8, 2021)

ANC said:


>


----------



## Metasynth (May 8, 2021)

ANC said:


>


Someone got fired..


----------



## RevRico (May 8, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (May 8, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (May 8, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (May 9, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 9, 2021)

Cashew Kitty


----------



## greg nr (May 9, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (May 9, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (May 9, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (May 9, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (May 9, 2021)




----------



## lokie (May 9, 2021)




----------



## raratt (May 10, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (May 10, 2021)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4897830
> 
> View attachment 4897829
> 
> View attachment 4897831


Cool run.


----------



## curious old fart (May 10, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (May 10, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (May 10, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (May 10, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (May 10, 2021)




----------



## raratt (May 10, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4898195


I'm getting the shotgun, screw that.


----------



## VILEPLUME (May 10, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (May 10, 2021)

http://imgur.com/VDt5bKB


----------



## Nutty sKunK (May 11, 2021)

Was watching the TV with my 2 year old when this popped up. Their faces as well xD


----------



## Fishbulb (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 11, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (May 11, 2021)

@Singlemalt I heard your girlfriend got arrested


----------



## Singlemalt (May 11, 2021)

srh88 said:


> @Singlemalt I heard your girlfriend got arrested
> View attachment 4898935


Never been to Pennsylvania


----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Never been to Pennsylvania


Policía?.....must be Pennsylvania Dutch......


----------



## srh88 (May 11, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Never been to Pennsylvania


I know.. I dropped my cousin off for you and she ran to Mexico and got popped. And frankly I'm kind of let down


----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2021)

srh88 said:


> I know.. I dropped my cousin off for you and she ran to Mexico and got popped. And frankly I'm kind of let down


And yet now he is in dutch over Pennsylvania


----------



## srh88 (May 11, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> And yet now he is in dutch over Pennsylvania


My joke was a swing and amish


----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2021)

srh88 said:


> My joke was a swing and amish


----------



## Eugenios (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 12, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392482092823502849


----------



## BudmanTX (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 12, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (May 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


>


WTF! LOL!


----------



## greg nr (May 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


>


So does he now officially have a court alias/aka "buttfucker 3000" that will show up any time a cop does a search on his id? lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 12, 2021)

greg nr said:


> So does he now officially have a court alias/aka "buttfucker 3000" that will show up any time a cop does a search on his id? lol


Here's the story behind it. He'd forever be buttfucker 3000 if I knew him.









Michigan man appeared in Zoom Traffic Court as "Buttfucker 3000" - Corinspired


Screenshot: YouTube (other) Michigan It once again caused humorous chaos in the virtual traffic court. This time, a man appeared in the Zoom virtual court under the username “Buttfucker 3000”. …




corinspired.com


----------



## DarkWeb (May 12, 2021)

greg nr said:


> So does he now officially have a court alias/aka "buttfucker 3000" that will show up any time a cop does a search on his id? lol


----------



## Fishbulb (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Fishbulb (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Killaki (May 13, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (May 13, 2021)

Killaki said:


> View attachment 4900286


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 13, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (May 13, 2021)

http://imgur.com/bgAqWHU


----------



## VILEPLUME (May 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4900307


Has the kid hate always been a thing? Like when I was a kid in the 80s, did adults hate kids back then too but we never knew about it?


----------



## RetiredToker76 (May 13, 2021)

VILEPLUME said:


> Has the kid hate always been a thing? Like when I was a kid in the 80s, did adults hate kids back then too but we never knew about it?


<shrug>I was fun as a kid in the 80's, occasionally difficult as a late 80's - early 90's teen but still generally fun and goofy, and have carried that all the way into my 40's, still fun and goofy .. and my wife will agree, occasionally difficult.

I think it's more an us vs. them kind of thing.

I personally love kids, have one of my own, she's awesome, most of her little friends are pretty fun, and I've met many other awesome kids. Met some real POS kids too, I generally found their parents were POS's too. Which explains why my friend's kids are awesome, I don't hang around POS's long enough to meet their offspring.

I have a few DINK (Double Income no kids) friends who seem to think I should be ravenously jealous of their 3-5 nights out a week lifestyles and the fact they can crash a Lexus and not stress about saving for a college fund. They don't seem to realize I was already tired of living the party life 5 or 6 years before I even had the kid. If they're enjoying that life of pickling their liver 2-4 times a week, after their extended money making hours, their Nephrologist will thank them in a few years.

I hosted a 3th grade gaming computer build party for my daughter's friends, two years later half the kids are gamers who are begging their parents for the latest Nvidia cards. I like feeding information to sponges, it's a lot better than dealing with long term employees who don't want to learn a new thing without a pay raise.


----------



## VILEPLUME (May 14, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> <shrug>I was fun as a kid in the 80's, occasionally difficult as a late 80's - early 90's teen but still generally fun and goofy, and have carried that all the way into my 40's, still fun and goofy .. and my wife will agree, occasionally difficult.
> 
> I think it's more an us vs. them kind of thing.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply.

I guess the key take away is don't hang around parents that are POS? My wife and I stopped hanging out with some couples who were in their 30s and still partied like they were 18. Their kid would be left alone at their parties watching TV in the bedroom. We usually had to watch them or take care of them so they would not feel left out.

How are your kids doing today?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 14, 2021)

VILEPLUME said:


> Has the kid hate always been a thing? Like when I was a kid in the 80s, did adults hate kids back then too but we never knew about it?


I think it's the same as making jokes about your spouse.


----------



## VILEPLUME (May 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think it's the same as making jokes about your spouse.
> 
> View attachment 4900770


lol. Well...where are the spouse jokes? Don't keep us hanging.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Bareback (May 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4900778
> View attachment 4900780View attachment 4900779


The correct answer to number three is...... Florida Man .


----------



## Axion42 (May 14, 2021)

Bareback said:


> The correct answer to number three is...... Florida Men .


Fify.


----------



## Milovan1 (May 14, 2021)

Bareback said:


> The correct answer to number three is...... Florida Man .


Actually it's...


----------



## Milovan1 (May 14, 2021)

Baby Mop


----------



## Milovan1 (May 14, 2021)

Dee Sniders wife nowadays


----------



## Milovan1 (May 14, 2021)

Modern Russia


----------



## srh88 (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Fishbulb (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Fishbulb (May 15, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (May 15, 2021)

http://imgur.com/AACqUha


----------



## madra (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (May 15, 2021)

repost


----------



## Lenin1917 (May 15, 2021)

they got me again


----------



## Lenin1917 (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (May 15, 2021)

#Murica


----------



## Lenin1917 (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (May 15, 2021)

Mao mad


----------



## VILEPLUME (May 16, 2021)

http://imgur.com/rfqwvzB


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 16, 2021)




----------



## raratt (May 16, 2021)




----------



## raratt (May 16, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (May 16, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (May 16, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (May 16, 2021)

Remember this shit


----------



## raratt (May 16, 2021)

Lenin1917 said:


> Remember this shitView attachment 4902539


Except it was in a glad sandwich bag you had to lick to seal up.


----------



## raratt (May 16, 2021)

It doesn't know the words...


----------



## cannabineer (May 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4902567
> 
> It doesn't know the words...


Maybe ...


----------



## lokie (May 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Maybe ...


Or go all green piece and







P.S

Gracie is pregnant.


----------



## raratt (May 16, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (May 16, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (May 16, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (May 16, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (May 16, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (May 17, 2021)

http://imgur.com/48SlqW9


----------



## VILEPLUME (May 17, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (May 17, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (May 17, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Bareback (May 18, 2021)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 4903378


Well shit ........ most of my hair has fallen out but at least I still qualify. Resume sent !


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 18, 2021)




----------



## Eugenios (May 18, 2021)




----------



## Eugenios (May 18, 2021)




----------



## raratt (May 19, 2021)




----------



## raratt (May 19, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (May 19, 2021)

http://imgur.com/i1OtOHS


----------



## curious old fart (May 19, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (May 19, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (May 19, 2021)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4904820


I almost would say that's my kids.....but they're not old enough lol well it could have been mine too lol


----------



## Eugenios (May 20, 2021)




----------



## Eugenios (May 20, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (May 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (May 20, 2021)




----------



## raratt (May 20, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (May 20, 2021)

curious old fart said:


>


----------



## spliffendz (May 20, 2021)




----------



## ANC (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Fishbulb (May 21, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (May 21, 2021)

Fishbulb said:


> View attachment 4905736


What's the difference between a garbanzo bean and a chickpea?



















No one will ever pay $300 for garbanzo beans on their face.....


----------



## spliffendz (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Eugenios (May 21, 2021)




----------



## raratt (May 21, 2021)

@Aeroknow


----------



## DarkWeb (May 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4905812
> 
> @Aeroknow


Now that's fucking funny!


----------



## VILEPLUME (May 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (May 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (May 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (May 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (May 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Fishbulb (May 21, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Fishbulb (May 22, 2021)




----------



## Eugenios (May 22, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (May 22, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (May 22, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4906175


----------



## raratt (May 22, 2021)




----------



## raratt (May 22, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (May 22, 2021)




----------



## ANC (May 23, 2021)




----------



## raratt (May 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (May 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (May 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (May 23, 2021)




----------



## ANC (May 23, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (May 23, 2021)

>


----------



## curious old fart (May 23, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (May 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (May 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (May 24, 2021)




----------



## raratt (May 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (May 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (May 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (May 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (May 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (May 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (May 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (May 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (May 25, 2021)

when the arthritis kicks in


----------



## DarkWeb (May 25, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 25, 2021)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 25, 2021)

VILEPLUME said:


>



Ewwww... fake crab...


----------



## raratt (May 25, 2021)




----------



## TaoRich (May 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (May 25, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (May 25, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (May 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (May 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (May 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (May 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (May 26, 2021)




----------



## raratt (May 26, 2021)




----------



## raratt (May 26, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 26, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (May 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4909743


I wanted to be a rockstar when I grew up.....




@cannabineer


----------



## spliffendz (May 26, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (May 26, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (May 26, 2021)

http://imgur.com/LcJceAJ


----------



## VILEPLUME (May 26, 2021)

http://imgur.com/ZlgmQ8W


----------



## VILEPLUME (May 26, 2021)




----------



## raratt (May 26, 2021)




----------



## NinjaShamen (May 26, 2021)




----------



## VTHIZZ (May 26, 2021)

Lenin1917 said:


> Remember this shitView attachment 4902539


we called it Bammer Weed in the bay area


----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (May 26, 2021)




----------



## ANC (May 27, 2021)




----------



## Singlemalt (May 27, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (May 27, 2021)




----------



## NinjaShamen (May 28, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (May 28, 2021)

http://imgur.com/i3lJCY5


----------



## VILEPLUME (May 28, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (May 28, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (May 29, 2021)




----------



## raratt (May 29, 2021)




----------



## raratt (May 29, 2021)




----------



## ANC (May 29, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (May 29, 2021)

Fashion Dads


----------



## Milovan1 (May 29, 2021)

Lifehack


----------



## Milovan1 (May 29, 2021)

Romantic


----------



## lokie (May 29, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> Lifehack
> 
> View attachment 4912241


Aldi is going to be pissed.


----------



## Eugenios (May 30, 2021)




----------



## raratt (May 30, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (May 30, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (May 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4912740


Ok, I'll handle Mia....watch your ears bud


----------



## curious old fart (May 30, 2021)




----------



## lokie (May 30, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (May 30, 2021)




----------



## raratt (May 30, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (May 30, 2021)




----------



## VTHIZZ (May 30, 2021)

There's a few on this site that would, you know who you are LMAO


----------



## NinjaShamen (May 31, 2021)

VTHIZZ said:


> There's a few on this site that would, you know who you are LMAO
> 
> View attachment 4913019


Don't know where he got them from, but a friend had a roll of stickers that said for vaginal use only. So he went around putting them on cucumbers, bananas etc in grocery stores. Don't think he got a gas pump though lol


----------



## ANC (May 31, 2021)




----------



## ANC (May 31, 2021)

I think monkey gland sauce is a south african invention....
BTW, steers makes the best chips in S.A.


----------



## VTHIZZ (May 31, 2021)

ANC said:


>


This guy must be from portland


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 31, 2021)

https://www.iflscience.com/space/colossal-drawing-of-a-penis-that-can-be-seen-from-space-proves-humanity-will-never-change/


----------



## VTHIZZ (May 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> https://www.iflscience.com/space/colossal-drawing-of-a-penis-that-can-be-seen-from-space-proves-humanity-will-never-change/
> View attachment 4913382View attachment 4913383View attachment 4913384


LMAO, i wouldnt be suprised


----------



## ANC (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 31, 2021)

VTHIZZ said:


> LMAO, i wouldnt be suprised


I know I do... @tyler.durden totally peggable.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I know I do... @tyler.durden totally peggable.


It will be my first time, please be gentle...


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 31, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> It will be my first time, please be gentle...


Lol me too... we’ll figure it out


----------



## Singlemalt (May 31, 2021)

ANC said:


> I think monkey gland sauce is a south african invention....
> BTW, steers makes the best chips in S.A.


Steers make damn good T-bones and Porterhouse in the US


----------



## DarkWeb (May 31, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> It will be my first time.......hammer town


FIFY.....


----------



## VILEPLUME (May 31, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jun 2, 2021)

Nice Hat!


----------



## Milovan1 (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Rayi (Jun 2, 2021)

This is not funny. My wife knits and crochet. If she sees this I'll get back at you by posting the result. 


ANC said:


>


E


----------



## raratt (Jun 2, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4915053


The only REAL tomatoes are home grown IMO, them pink things at the store are rubbish.


----------



## DaFreak (Jun 2, 2021)

American super market tomatoes are gross. Other places they taste like the ones you grow at home but better. At least in my experience. Very odd, all the looks none of the taste.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> The only REAL tomatoes are home grown IMO, them pink things at the store are rubbish.


thanks. you beat me to it! the only ones that rival mine are at our local farmer's market every Fri but they are pretty much homegrown in western CO.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 2, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> American super market tomatoes are gross. Other places they taste like the ones you grow at home but better. At least in my experience. Very odd, all the looks none of the taste.


the looks are too perfect almost. a real 'mater' has to have ridges and imperfections.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 2, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4915053


Saving $2.17 to eat plastic veggies.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 2, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Saving $2.17 to eat plastic veggies.


Priceless.

MasterCard.


----------



## VTHIZZ (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Jun 3, 2021)

ANC said:


>


Where I grew up, popo was slang for penis..... They may want to rethink that phrase. Though it does fit.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4915466


They got crazy lucky lol


----------



## ANC (Jun 3, 2021)

greg nr said:


> Where I grew up, popo was slang for penis..... They may want to rethink that phrase. Though it does fit.


also slang for shit


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jun 3, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4915053



Who said anything about saving money? 

Soil: $20
Stand: $20 
Time release nutes: $20
Grow Bag: $15
Saucer: $10 
Plant cage: $30

$115 for this plant. I could do much better at the store. I also would have spent a lot less if I wasn't aiming for tomatoes that could win awards.




The first 4 tomatoes.


----------



## greg nr (Jun 3, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Who said anything about saving money?
> 
> Soil: $20
> Stand: $20
> ...


Lol, what site is this again? If that's what yo pay for grow supplies, I've got some miracle grow I can sell you cheap.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jun 3, 2021)

greg nr said:


> Lol, what site is this again? If that's what yo pay for grow supplies, I've got some miracle grow I can sell you cheap.


Well it is what I paid for my soil,. two years ago. I recycle it so I've got a years worth of soil recycling non-stop, but I didn't have enough to give the tomato.

I run _Nectar for the Gods_ in my personal grow. I'm not giving this tomato all the liquid nutes, that would be the most expensive tomato ever, so I just got a bag of One Shot and put two cups of it in a bag of #4 soil (both of which are $20 even though I could grow 30 plants with this one bag of nutes.) It's a school project that got sent home with my daughter that looked REALLY sad when it came home.

So she's had to learn the value of phing her water, because at school they were just pouring on tap city water, chlorine and ph of 7.7 and all. A week after getting it on good water and nutes, it exploded. If the soil doesn't get infested with anything outdoors, we'll re-use it for strawberries next season.

I don't even know what kind of tomatoes it will yield yet, we're just having fun with it. It's exploded in the last two weeks from the sad death plant it was when it came home.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Eugenios (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Cousin_suds (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 4, 2021)

http://imgur.com/y9UgU6P


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jun 5, 2021)

If you're unfamiliar with this certified bruh moment of a human being, consider this your primer... TL;DR he's this Call of Duty YouTuber who once had a semi-decent following back in like '09 but completely ostracized himself from the CoD and podcast communities. 




Nowadays WingsofRedemption is like 35, ~450 lbs. (after completely bouncing back from a gastric bypass surgery, generously funded by a KickStarter or someshit) and bitches on-stream to his audience about how much his life sucks. His "livelihood" is constantly whoring for donations to pay rent at his granny's "modular mansion" (read: trailer) in the Carolinas. One of Wings' pastimes is sniffing his fingers after ordering Wendy's Chili and Pepsi through DooRdash every day. Sometimes he absolutely breaks the fuck down, starts sobbing, and throws controllers while berating his stream viewers. 

Obviously it's a bit more complicated than that since there's so much history behind why this toxic-ass motherfucker is so scorned. But take heart my fellow degenerates, for no matter how low you think you are in life, at least you'll never be as pathetic as muh boi Jordie. Reality TV ain't got shit on this.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Jun 5, 2021)

KvarforthsDuRag said:


> If you're unfamiliar with this certified bruh moment of a human being, consider this your primer... TL;DR he's this Call of Duty YouTuber who once had a semi-decent following back in like '09 but completely ostracized himself from the CoD and podcast communities.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## DaFreak (Jun 5, 2021)

greg nr said:


> Where I grew up, popo was slang for penis..... They may want to rethink that phrase. Though it does fit.


Yes, the very famous pope means penis that everybody knows about.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 5, 2021)

^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## ct26turbo (Jun 5, 2021)

Found out chuck norris has his own water... Mind is blown wonder if I water my plants with it I’ll get that KO high


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jun 5, 2021)

ct26turbo said:


> Found out chuck norris has his own water... Mind is blown wonder if I water my plants with it I’ll get that KO highView attachment 4916905


Fiji water OG kush market has been cornered. But you are welcome to try


----------



## lokie (Jun 6, 2021)

VTHIZZ said:


> View attachment 4917492


This post will be better served in the politics forum.






Political memes ONLY.. To prove your political points.


No comments. Just memes. Post your political meme to prove or persuade an opinion or proof of why your politician is better than the next. Annndddd... GO.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Hamiltoe420 (Jun 7, 2021)

Lol


----------



## ANC (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 7, 2021)

Well this is awkward


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## madra (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jun 7, 2021)

@BudmanTX


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Well this is awkward
> 
> View attachment 4918172


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> @BudmanTX
> View attachment 4918333


that's a point well made......


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 8, 2021)

Laughing Buddha


----------



## raratt (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Jun 9, 2021)

ANC said:


>


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 9, 2021)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=493339651984097


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=493339651984097


That had to hurt.


----------



## greg nr (Jun 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That had to hurt.


I somehow don't think a guy would be laughing though.........


----------



## raratt (Jun 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That had to hurt.


A kiss will make it all better.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 9, 2021)

ANC said:


>


I was eating the Chernobyl salsa from a local place, and this made me think of you.


----------



## Eugenios (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Fishbulb (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 10, 2021)

http://imgur.com/pJxVPTS


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jun 13, 2021)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 4922480


-2.9812669


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4922659


My Doctor says Mylanta. 
i love that savages the absolute living hell line. lmao.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 13, 2021)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> -2.9812669


please show your work.


----------



## Milovan1 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 13, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4922735


Tick & chiggar heaven.


----------



## greg nr (Jun 14, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4922735


Is this a viking? He looks like a viking. Or maybe a viqueen.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Jun 14, 2021)

ANC said:


>


And, I'm still there. Nice place. Free drinks. Good healthcare. Nobody cares what you do or who you love.


----------



## ANC (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jun 15, 2021)

I want to laugh but there is a brand new no10 still in its packaging on the table inside.


----------



## DCcan (Jun 15, 2021)

It's the car's fault, I'm sure.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4924191


Clarity, thank you


----------



## raratt (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jun 16, 2021)

@BudmanTX


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> @BudmanTX
> View attachment 4924537


how'd you find that baby pic of me.....sheesh....


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jun 16, 2021)

You know who you are...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4924748
> You know who you are...


who? i don't even know what your talk about.....lol


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4924748
> You know who you are...


Taco trucks buenofy Western living.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 16, 2021)

Tacos = toots


----------



## greg nr (Jun 16, 2021)

sadly, I am taco truckless..... No bueno.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Tacos = toots
> View attachment 4924864


Now that is a cool painting...killer subject matter...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Now that is a cool painting...killer subject matter...


Someone got an F in art


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 16, 2021)

greg nr said:


> sadly, I am taco truckless..... No bueno.


Taco trucks = gauge bosons


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Someone got an F in art


F art


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> F art


I heard that.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I heard that.....


Hope so, silent ones...run....turbo


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 16, 2021)

Tacos


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Hope so, silent ones...run....turbo


S.B.D.'s


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> S.B.D.'s


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> S.B.D.'s


I have no freaking idea what ur talking bout with that .....js


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 16, 2021)

Silent But Deadly


----------



## ANC (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Jun 17, 2021)

ANC said:


>


What could possibly go wrong with that?


----------



## ANC (Jun 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Tacos = toots
> View attachment 4924864


----------



## ANC (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## Fishbulb (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Fishbulb (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Fishbulb (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Jun 19, 2021)

Many try.







Some succeed.





Some showoff.







Cheers.


----------



## raratt (Jun 19, 2021)

Nope, not gonna try.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> Nope, not gonna try.


Makes me want to lol


----------



## raratt (Jun 19, 2021)

Guaranteed, right in the junk, we don't even have a basketball anyway.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> Guaranteed, right in the junk, we don't even have a basketball anyway.


Shit…I have a basketball………


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## tkufoS (Jun 19, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Shit…I have a basketball………


You won't


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 20, 2021)

Happy Father’s Day


----------



## lokie (Jun 20, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Happy Father’s Day
> View attachment 4927441


^^^
That looks like the work of an "EX".


----------



## raratt (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Jun 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4927517



The first remote I ever put my dick skinners on was this one.


not my pic.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 20, 2021)

lokie said:


> The first remote I ever put my dick skinners on was this one.
> 
> View attachment 4927525
> not my pic.


And that thing actually clicked. Thats how it worked.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 20, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Taco trucks = gauge bosons


me and my friends after eating tacos from a truck = Fermions..cause i can't stand to be in the same place at the same time as the fartin' fuckers...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 20, 2021)

lokie said:


> The first remote I ever put my dick skinners on was this one.
> 
> View attachment 4927525
> not my pic.


my grandpa had one of those, you had to point it DIRECTLY at the tv, or it didn't work...i remember watching 20,000 leagues under the sea and using that remote to keep turning the tv up so i could hear over my sisters NEVER SHUTTING THE HELL UP.....no talking during the wonderful world of dizney, DAMNIT


----------



## DaFreak (Jun 20, 2021)

ANC said:


>


Why are turds pitching potatoes?


----------



## raratt (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 20, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> Why are turds pitching potatoes?


who else is gonna?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4927589


Oh lol


----------



## GBAUTO (Jun 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4927517


That's me in the '70s, but I was multi-functional.
Changing the channel AND pointing the antenna for each channel...


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 20, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4927535


Crappie in the Sky by Norman Greenbaum


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 20, 2021)

GBAUTO said:


> That's me in the '70s, but I was multi-functional.
> Changing the channel AND pointing the antenna for each channel...


Yeah, I was pretty adept at it & the fam figured it out - became my official duty if I was in the room.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 20, 2021)

Dirty Harry said:


> And that thing actually clicked. Thats how it worked.


I often refer to the remote as the "clicker".


----------



## CrvenaZvezda (Jun 20, 2021)

When you want to be a singer but HVAC pays the bills...


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Jun 21, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yeah, I was pretty adept at it & the fam figured it out - became my official duty if I was in the room.


It wasn't just turning the knob to a channel. You had to turn the knob, then press it to one side, then turn the fine tuning knob on the outside. It was very much a feel kind of thing.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 21, 2021)

greg nr said:


> It wasn't just turning the knob to a channel. You had to turn the knob, then press it to one side, then turn the fine tuning knob on the outside. It was very much a feel kind of thing.


That and sticking your arm out the window & actually turning the antenna pole for the best reception.


----------



## ANC (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Nugachino (Jun 21, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> View attachment 4896624


16 for me. I had to stifle a laugh at nearly 2am...


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 21, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That and sticking your arm out the window & actually turning the antenna pole for the best reception.


they connected the tv to the antenna with this flat coax cable, sometimes i would have to sit in one position holding that cable in the right spot to get anything to come in...i watched practically everything for two years with one arm in the air in an odd position....


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 21, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they connected the tv to the antenna with this flat coax cable, sometimes i would have to sit in one position holding that cable in the right spot to get anything to come in...i watched practically everything for two years with one arm in the air in an odd position....
> View attachment 4928172
> View attachment 4928173View attachment 4928174


and you lost the signal if you farted


----------



## raratt (Jun 21, 2021)

Balling up aluminum foil on the ends of the rabbit ears.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Hugo Phurst (Jun 21, 2021)

I had it easy, our TV antenna was on the roof & only 3 channels to switch between


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 21, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they connected the tv to the antenna with this flat coax cable


That wasn't coax cable, it was 300 Ohm twin-lead flat cable


----------



## ANC (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jun 22, 2021)

This is how they milk cows....for real


----------



## ANC (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4928739View attachment 4928740View attachment 4928741


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


She's your problem now. Viva Las Vegas!


----------



## lokie (Jun 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> She's your problem now. Viva Las Vegas!


Too much to see in Vegas to slow down for a Celine concert.


----------



## raratt (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jun 22, 2021)

lokie said:


> Too much to see in Vegas to slow down for a Celine concert.


You discovered the error of your way...lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 22, 2021)

lokie said:


> Too much to see in Vegas to slow down for a Celine concert.


100% agree on a Celine concert… I’m dying to see Britney in vegas


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> She's your problem now. Viva Las Vegas!


Nooooooo!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 100% agree on a Celine concert… I’m dying to see Britney in vegas
> 
> 
> View attachment 4928876


Yessssss!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yessssss!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


>


Al Roker and Drew Carrey are both creepy looking as fuck since they got skinny.....i like fat Al and Drew...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 22, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Al Roker and Drew Carrey are both creepy looking as fuck since they got skinny.....i like fat Al and Drew...


he looks like Bono with a beard


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 22, 2021)

Drew was a Marine.













Drew Carey - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## greg nr (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jun 23, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4929513


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Jun 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4929821View attachment 4929822View attachment 4929823


FBI and DEA were doing investigations at a local factory that does a lot of military work. 

Those guys spent weeks on their cases only to find out the suspects were government agencies. LOL.

That type of dumb shit does happen.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 24, 2021)

lokie said:


> FBI and DEA were doing investigations at a local factory that does a lot of military work.
> 
> Those guys spent weeks on their cases only to find out the suspects were government agencies. LOL.
> 
> That type of dumb shit does happen.


lol I thought it was just a meme


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I thought it was just a meme


Nope true; our tax dollars at work


----------



## lokie (Jun 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I thought it was just a meme


I would have thought the same.

My sister works there and had met some of the agents.


----------



## raratt (Jun 24, 2021)

Is she expecting someone to be happy about being in the DMV?


----------



## greg nr (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Nope true; our tax dollars in combat


Fify


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## Eugenios (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Jun 25, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4930775


At least I don't have a micro penis


----------



## raratt (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 25, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4930775


Well, I'm better-looking for one thing


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## Jackshit (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jun 28, 2021)

@Bobby schmeckle


----------



## ANC (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 29, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4933474


How we know you're from Russia......


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 29, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4933473


Poor taste.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4933787View attachment 4933788View attachment 4933789


you put the cd player on a soft pillow, less skips


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 30, 2021)

srh88 said:


> you put the cd player on a soft pillow, less skips
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol ringing the devil's doorbell. I think I was one of the 50 people in the world that purchased a microsoft zune before the ipod took over. 

How is your finger today?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol ringing the devil's doorbell. I think I was one of the 50 people in the world that purchased a microsoft zune before the ipod took over.
> 
> How is your finger today?


its ok.. just sore. when the ipod came out i traded a kid a quarter of mids for an 80gb one. i was an asshole lol. kid asked what id give him for the ipod, i told him a quarter. of mids. karma got me back though pretty good. my high school gave me 2 beat up electric guitars. one was a hondo strat copy and the other was a Danelectro. i traded the danelectro for a half ounce because it needed some love. a couple months later i bought the zeppelin concert dvd.. it was this exact guitar. a new one is 500 bucks. mine was easily over a 1000 bucks just because it was an original.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 30, 2021)

srh88 said:


> its ok.. just sore. when the ipod came out i traded a kid a quarter of mids for an 80gb one. i was an asshole lol. kid asked what id give him for the ipod, i told him a quarter. of mids. karma got me back though pretty good. my high school gave me 2 beat up electric guitars. one was a hondo strat copy and the other was a Danelectro. i traded the danelectro for a half ounce because it needed some love. a couple months later i bought the zeppelin concert dvd.. it was this exact guitar. a new one is 500 bucks. mine was easily over a 1000 bucks just because it was an original.
> View attachment 4933799


I'm glad the pain isn't unbearable, those pics looked pretty rough! I wonder if the ipod was stolen, the 80gb was like $300. I had no idea guitars were so expensive.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 30, 2021)

My brother picked up a 57 White Falcon years ago for a song, it still sounds fantastic!









Gretsch White Falcon - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## srh88 (Jun 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm glad the pain isn't unbearable, those pics looked pretty rough! I wonder if the ipod was stolen, the 80gb was like $300. I had no idea guitars were so expensive.


nah it had the dudes name etched into the back lol. guitars get ridiculously pricy. gibson and high end acoustics can grab 5k plus. the older the more valuable if made in usa


GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My brother picked up a 57 White Falcon years ago for a song, it still sounds fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love that guitar. i want a new hollow body so bad but im waiting a couple years. its hard finding the right fit and me and hollows arent too cozy together. but the last one i played that didnt want to put down yeaaaaars ago was a gibson es-175 but a clean one is about $3k


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Jun 30, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4933474


The Russian 3 stooges.
Vadim, Vadim, and Yuri


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 30, 2021)

srh88 said:


> nah it had the dudes name etched into the back lol. guitars get ridiculously pricy. gibson and high end acoustics can grab 5k plus. the older the more valuable if made in usa
> 
> i love that guitar. i want a new hollow body so bad but im waiting a couple years. its hard finding the right fit and me and hollows arent too cozy together. but the last one i played that didnt want to put down yeaaaaars ago was a gibson es-175 but a clean one is about $3k
> View attachment 4933816


I bought this guitar/amp on Amazon for $299 and started doing Justin Guitar lessons. I got bored of it pretty quickly and sold it on kijiji for the same price.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4934063


Damn I already forgot


----------



## raratt (Jun 30, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Damn I already forgot


About what?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> About what?


Something something alcohol good idea


----------



## raratt (Jun 30, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Something something alcohol good idea


Too early for suds yet.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> Too early for suds yet.


Not here! Wait what?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## Fishbulb (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## DCcan (Jul 3, 2021)

The only culprit found trying to vote in the Arizona audit so far.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Jul 5, 2021)

I can see this being posted in MANY threads


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 5, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 4936617



OO
O*O *<-- This one


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> OO
> O*O *<-- This one


Took me a minute lol


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 5, 2021)

The one on the front left next to the cutting board of course.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> OO
> O*O *<-- This one


*O*O <---that one for me


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 5, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> *O*O <---that one for me


I see what you did there. 

Your left, their right?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Jul 5, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> View attachment 4937063
> 
> I can see this being posted in MANY threads


Sounds to me like a suggestion to spend less time online with groups and more time in a well lit indoor grow room...or... maybe outside 

=====
'Lower Exposure to UVB Light From the Sun May Increase Colorectal Cancer Risk'









Lower Exposure to UVB Light From the Sun May Increase Colorectal Cancer Risk


Inadequate exposure to UVB light from the sun may be associated with an increased risk of colorectal cancer, particularly in older age groups, according to a study using data on 186 countries, published on July 5 in the open access journal BMC Public Health. Researchers at the University of Calif



scitechdaily.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 6, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> *O*O <---that one for me


thought that was forest whitaker


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 6, 2021)

srh88 said:


> its ok.. just sore. when the ipod came out i traded a kid a quarter of mids for an 80gb one. i was an asshole lol. kid asked what id give him for the ipod, i told him a quarter. of mids. karma got me back though pretty good. my high school gave me 2 beat up electric guitars. one was a hondo strat copy and the other was a Danelectro. i traded the danelectro for a half ounce because it needed some love. a couple months later i bought the zeppelin concert dvd.. it was this exact guitar. a new one is 500 bucks. mine was easily over a 1000 bucks just because it was an original.
> View attachment 4933799


I traded 5/8oz. of weed for a like-new 5-piece set of '71 Ludwigs in original soft cases, and later bought a '60s Zildjian 22" medium ride for $4 at a yard sale


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I see what you did there.
> 
> Your left, their right?


Ok so I’m weird

*o*o
oo


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Ok so I’m weird
> 
> *o*o
> oo


A back burner? That's sociopath territory.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> A back burner? That's sociopath territory.
> 
> View attachment 4938074


Fava beans and a nice Chianti


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> back burner?


I put a lot of things on that


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Fava beans and a nice Chianti


No liver? 



raratt said:


> I put a lot of things on that


Me too, you can't even see it anymore.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No liver?
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, you can't even see it anymore.


I figured it was effectively implied.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I figured it was effectively implied.


it was. Have you ever read Thomas Harris' novel? That line is even more chilling than the movie... they cover the MAIO that he's taking and the three things you can't eat. Liver, beans and wine. He's basically telling Clarice that he's off his meds.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> it was. Have you ever read Thomas Harris' novel? That line is even more chilling than the movie... they cover the MAIO that he's taking and the three things you can't eat. Liver, beans and wine. He's basically telling Clarice that he's off his meds.


No, I haven’t. I gravitate more toward space opera.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> No, I haven’t. I gravitate more toward space opera.


I was about to ask you about the bobiverse books but I think I have already.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> it was. Have you ever read Thomas Harris' novel? That line is even more chilling than the movie... they cover the MAIO that he's taking and the three things you can't eat. *Liver, beans and wine*. He's basically telling Clarice that he's off his meds.


Wait, what???
I love all of those!

Crap, this might not end well for someone.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jul 9, 2021)

vegan?


----------



## ANC (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 9, 2021)

ANC said:


>


That picture makes me happy ever time I see it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Bareback (Jul 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4940045


Ironically they don’t shave their pits.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Ironically they don’t shave their pits.


gotta love irony....


----------



## greg nr (Jul 9, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Ironically they don’t shave their pits.


hair is not fur.......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 9, 2021)

greg nr said:


> hair is not fur.......


You've never seen a Greek man's back.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You've never seen a Greek man's back.


she has a point.....

might as well throw Turkish in there too while your at it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> she has a point.....
> 
> might as well throw Turkish in there too while your at it


And the Italians... I bet @Singlemalt has a speedo or two.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> And the Italians... I bet @Singlemalt has a speedo or two.


becareful, he may show up looking like a chia pet wearing them


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> becareful, he may show up looking like a chia pet wearing them


----------



## raratt (Jul 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> And the Italians... I bet @Singlemalt has a speedo or two.


Budgie smuggler.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> And the Italians... I bet @Singlemalt has a speedo or two.


Hey now. Don’t laugh at adaptation. When the hot wind blows right, that hair can trap enough locusts to feed a village in bad times. Heroes, I tell you.


----------



## greg nr (Jul 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You've never seen a Greek man's back.


Hey now, I'm greek! But my back is as smooth as a newborn shark.


----------



## greg nr (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 9, 2021)

greg nr said:


> Hey now, I'm greek! But my back is as smooth as a newborn shark.


Yassou

wax or razor?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Hey now. Don’t laugh at adaptation. When the hot wind blows right, that hair can trap enough locusts to feed a village in bad times. Heroes, I tell you.


No laughing, they're my people... but wear a shirt.


----------



## greg nr (Jul 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yassou
> 
> wax or razor?


Neither. Either low t or high E.......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 9, 2021)

greg nr said:


> Neither. Either low t or high E.......


The name threw me off


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 9, 2021)

raratt said:


> Budgie smuggler.


banana hammock


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> And the Italians... I bet @Singlemalt has a speedo or two.











Swimwear Speedo - Italian Men Have Confident Balls


Men find Speedos to be more comfortable than boardshorts. Speedos don’t chafe; they dry faster; and they allow you to tan better, too.




www.menstylefashion.com


----------



## greg nr (Jul 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The name threw me off


No, you were right. cis male (or something like that). Just not hairy.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## tkufoS (Jul 9, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Ironically they don’t shave their pits.


I ain't trying to skeet in their armpits


----------



## srh88 (Jul 10, 2021)

Lenin1917 said:


> View attachment 4940323


doin it for the nookie


----------



## srh88 (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Jul 10, 2021)

Inspirational I tell ya.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 10, 2021)

Lenin1917 said:


> View attachment 4940675


A Hegelian dialectic


----------



## lokie (Jul 10, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4940641








First Joey Chestnut bobblehead unveiled 





The newest release from the National Bobblehead Hall of Fame and Museum depicts Joey ‘Jaws’ Chestnut, the competitive eating champion from the Bay Area, standing atop a hot dog podium that contains a counting mechanism. (Photo courtesy of National Bobblehead Hall of Fame and Museum)


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4941195


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4941195


drink it all up


----------



## ANC (Jul 11, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4940045


I'm not sure if this makes me more for fur, I mean, extra nekid ladies!


----------



## ANC (Jul 11, 2021)

A brown boobie


----------



## ANC (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Fishbulb (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## ct26turbo (Jul 13, 2021)

ironically buyer still lives in mums basement


----------



## ANC (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 13, 2021)

This actually happened in my home town in Burbank, CA. about 5 years ago.
The lady (that looked like a hardcore druggie) was hitting up customers in the drive thru line at Micky D's 
to suck them off for Chicken McNuggets then the cops showed up lol. True story. This may be common here in the US?


----------



## raratt (Jul 13, 2021)

A nugget nut.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 15, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 4944199


Being single I approve this message lol


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 15, 2021)

jerryb73 said:


> Being single I approve this message lol


what's your go-to cereals? i still love lucky charms.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 15, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> what's your go-to cereals? i still love lucky charms.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## Fishbulb (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## madra (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 15, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> what's your go-to cereals? i still love lucky charms.


Me too. It’s my daughter’s favorite so I try an have it when she comes over. Gotta feed her dinner. Lol. Love Cap N Crunch.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 15, 2021)

madra said:


> View attachment 4944438


Funny? Really?


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jul 17, 2021)

Speaking of rattlesnakes...


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 17, 2021)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4945611


That happened to me yesterday, except that it was a Tahoe


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jul 17, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4945917


I see no problem...


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 17, 2021)

needs tassels ...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 17, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> needs tassels ...


You'd have to mount them on counter-rotating ceiling fans so they could spin.


----------



## raratt (Jul 17, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You'd have to mount them on counter-rotating ceiling fans so they could spin.


No problem, they have reversible motors.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 17, 2021)

I can not shop at Costco anymore ))))Yesterday I was at Costco buying a large bag of Purina dog chow for my loyal pet, Necco, the Wonder Dog, which weighs 191 lbs. I was in the check-out line when a woman behind me asked if I had a dog. What did she think I had an elephant? So because I'm retired and have little to do, on impulse I told her that no, I didn't have a dog, I was starting the Purina Diet again.I added that I probably shouldn't, because I ended up in the hospital last time, but that I'd lost 50 pounds before I awakened in an intensive care ward with tubes coming out of most of my orifices and IVs in both arms. I told her that it was essentially a Perfect Diet and that the way that it works is, to load your jacket pockets with Purina Nuggets and simply eat one or two every time you feel hungry. The food is nutritionally complete so it works well and I was going to try it again. (I have to mention here that practically everyone in line was now enthralled with my story.) Horrified, she asked if I ended up in intensive care, because the dog food poisoned me. I told her no, I stopped to Pee on a Fire Hydrant and a car hit me, 

I thought the guy behind her was going to have a heart attack he was laughing so hard.
Costco won't let me shop there anymore. Better watch what you ask retired people. They have all the time in the World to think of crazy things to say.!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 18, 2021)

curious old fart said:


> I can not shop at Costco anymore ))))Yesterday I was at Costco buying a large bag of Purina dog chow for my loyal pet, Necco, the Wonder Dog, which weighs 191 lbs. I was in the check-out line when a woman behind me asked if I had a dog. What did she think I had an elephant? So because I'm retired and have little to do, on impulse I told her that no, I didn't have a dog, I was starting the Purina Diet again.I added that I probably shouldn't, because I ended up in the hospital last time, but that I'd lost 50 pounds before I awakened in an intensive care ward with tubes coming out of most of my orifices and IVs in both arms. I told her that it was essentially a Perfect Diet and that the way that it works is, to load your jacket pockets with Purina Nuggets and simply eat one or two every time you feel hungry. The food is nutritionally complete so it works well and I was going to try it again. (I have to mention here that practically everyone in line was now enthralled with my story.) Horrified, she asked if I ended up in intensive care, because the dog food poisoned me. I told her no, I stopped to Pee on a Fire Hydrant and a car hit me,
> 
> I thought the guy behind her was going to have a heart attack he was laughing so hard.
> Costco won't let me shop there anymore. Better watch what you ask retired people. They have all the time in the World to think of crazy things to say.!


that's fucking awesome, you should get a horribly bad fake mustache and go back, make up a name in a bad Italian accent, deny any knowledge of your actual identity....


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's fucking awesome, you should get a horribly bad fake mustache and go back, make up a name in a bad Italian accent, deny any knowledge of your actual identity....







SH420


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 18, 2021)

But the music is well worth watching the entire movie for.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jul 18, 2021)

This weed is dank as foretold.

By who?

What?

Who?

What?

WHO?

WHAT?


----------



## MedicinalMyA$$ (Jul 18, 2021)

Lenin1917 said:


> View attachment 4946716
> This weed is dank as foretold.
> 
> By who?
> ...


For years I thought FTW was 'Fuck The World'


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 18, 2021)

MedicinalMyA$$ said:


> For years I thought FTW was 'Fuck The World'


it used to be, it was a big biker thing....then the snowflakes took it over, and it became "for the win"...yay....


----------



## tkufoS (Jul 18, 2021)

I thought ..


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 19, 2021)

Free Taco Wednesday!


----------



## srh88 (Jul 19, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> But the music is well worth watching the entire movie for.


We just watched that a couple weeks ago for the 100th time lol.. the karate kids parts are all sped up. But it's Arlen Roth playing 



 good movie


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 19, 2021)

srh88 said:


> We just watched that a couple weeks ago for the 100th time lol.. the karate kids parts are all sped up. But it's Arlen Roth playing
> 
> 
> 
> good movie


I always heard/read that it was Steve Vai playing both the parts & then they just taught Macchio how to "Millie Vanallie" on the guitar.









Steve Vai Explains Who Played What in 'Crossroads' Guitar Duel, Talks What Happened to His Triple-Neck Heart Guitar


'All of that 'Crossroads' stuff was done on the Green Meanie,' the guitarist says.




www.ultimate-guitar.com


----------



## ANC (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Jul 19, 2021)

ANC said:


>


I love my job. I love my job.....


----------



## ANC (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 19, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I always heard/read that it was Steve Vai playing both the parts & then they just taught Macchio how to "Millie Vanallie" on the guitar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could be right. I just know all the bluesy stuff is Arlene. The classical guitar is someone else too. Steve Vai jams. Way too good and wish I payed more attention to him as a kid so I could've picked some of it up lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 19, 2021)

I think Vai & Satraini are from the same mother.


----------



## ANC (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jul 19, 2021)

srh88 said:


> You could be right. I just know all the bluesy stuff is Arlene. The classical guitar is someone else too. Steve Vai jams. Way too good and wish I payed more attention to him as a kid so I could've picked some of it up lol


guess it will be a while before you finger anything again


----------



## greg nr (Jul 19, 2021)

ANC said:


>



What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## raratt (Jul 19, 2021)

@BudmanTX


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jul 19, 2021)

@Jeffislovinlife


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> @Jeffislovinlife
> View attachment 4947143


And a very good coffee to you what shall you have lol


----------



## hothrebel (Jul 19, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I think Vai & Satraini are from the same mother.


Vai was a student of Satriani's.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 19, 2021)

hothrebel said:


> Vai was a student of Satriani's.


I was a student of Lefty Kreh, but still can't cast like him.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## Fishbulb (Jul 20, 2021)

Rebuild the caliper they said. It will be grand they say 



3 hours later I finally got the piston out. 


Now I'm sun burnt and the kids in the neighborhood know a full vocabulary of curse words


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 20, 2021)

Fishbulb said:


> View attachment 4947688
> 
> Rebuild the caliper they said. It will be grand they say
> 
> ...


that electric impact wrench has saved my ass a few times.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jul 20, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> that electric impact wrench has saved my ass a few times.


No lie!! I got an electric impact wrench on sale back in 201. Not only did I get my wife's brakes fixed, also got a friend wheel's hub replaced, replaced another friend's tie-rod, and now I'm onto replacing my wife's rotors in the next couple of weeks. 

The best part of the impact wrench, no matter what someone hears it in the neighborhood, they'll seek out the guy who has it because ... damn it saves them time to have a friend with an impact wrench. 

I now have them in every size imaginable, rechargable to wall powered, and carry them around looking for new friends in need of help.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 20, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> No lie!! I got an electric impact wrench on sale back in 201. Not only did I get my wife's brakes fixed, also got a friend wheel's hub replaced, replaced another friend's tie-rod, and now I'm onto replacing my wife's rotors in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> The best part of the impact wrench, no matter what someone hears it in the neighborhood, they'll seek out the guy who has it because ... damn it saves them time to have a friend with an impact wrench.
> 
> I now have them in every size imaginable, rechargable to wall powered, and carry them around looking for new friends in need of help.


Wow ….. now I feel so guilty for not sharing my impact wrench.

Wait………are we talking about an actual impact or is this code for hanging strippers. Either way I feel guilty now. 
Thanks people!!!!!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 20, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Wow ….. now I feel so guilty for not sharing my impact wrench.
> 
> Wait………are we talking about an actual impact or is this code for hanging strippers. Either way I feel guilty now.
> Thanks people!!!!!!


Oh, Strippers! 
I was Wayyy off.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 20, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> No lie!! I got an electric impact wrench on sale back in 201. Not only did I get my wife's brakes fixed, also got a friend wheel's hub replaced, replaced another friend's tie-rod, and now I'm onto replacing my wife's rotors in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> The best part of the impact wrench, no matter what someone hears it in the neighborhood, they'll seek out the guy who has it because ... damn it saves them time to have a friend with an impact wrench.
> 
> I now have them in every size imaginable, rechargable to wall powered, and carry them around looking for new friends in need of help.


my compressor isn't big enough to run a real impact wrench so that was plan B. harbor freight still kicking it probably 10 years now?? lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 20, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> my compressor isn't big enough to run a real impact wrench so that was plan B. harbor freight still kicking it probably 10 years now?? lol


A buddy bought a 1/2" Milwaukee bat powered one about a year ago & it has more ass than my IR 1/2" pneu did.

Edit: Amazon purchase I think.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 20, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A buddy bought a 1/2" Milwaukee bat powered one about a year ago & it has more ass than my IR 1/2" pneu did.


No shit.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> No shit.








Milwaukee Electric Tools - M18 High Torque Impact Wrenches M18 1/2" High Torque Impact Wrench: 495-2663-20 - - Amazon.com


Milwaukee Electric Tools - M18 High Torque Impact Wrenches M18 1/2" High Torque Impact Wrench: 495-2663-20 - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 20, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 4947961


It's actually totally full.....


----------



## raratt (Jul 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's actually totally full.....


----------



## greg nr (Jul 20, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> that electric impact wrench has saved my ass a few times.


Did you put a dildo on it first? Lubed of course.........


----------



## raratt (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jul 21, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Wow ….. now I feel so guilty for not sharing my impact wrench.
> 
> Wait………are we talking about an actual impact or is this code for hanging strippers. Either way I feel guilty now.
> Thanks people!!!!!!


No euphemisms. My pocket size impact screw-driver is out on loan to a friend right now but here are the other 3. The second "drywall" wrench came in a dual kit with a torque drill, just the drill alone was more expensive than the combo kit, I figured two is better than one.

My impact wrenches bring all the neighbors to the yard.


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Jul 21, 2021)

greg nr said:


> Did you put a dildo on it first? Lubed of course.........


----------



## Fishbulb (Jul 21, 2021)

Hugo Phurst said:


>


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2021)

Fishbulb said:


> View attachment 4948291



Out of stock


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 21, 2021)

greg nr said:


> Did you put a dildo on it first? Lubed of course.........


oops. i meant wrecked my ass not saved it. good catch.


----------



## Fishbulb (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 21, 2021)

Fishbulb said:


> View attachment 4948291


the orange safety vest made it for me


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the orange safety vest made it for me


What's your safe word? I can keep a secret.


----------



## raratt (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Fishbulb (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jul 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Out of stock
> 
> View attachment 4948313



See, now you made me go look. Three left in stock of this set and the $300 set as well. Ratings are pretty bad though.






Amazon.com: Drilldo 6 Piece Deluxe Starter Set : Health & Household


Buy Drilldo 6 Piece Deluxe Starter Set on Amazon.com ✓ FREE SHIPPING on qualified orders



www.amazon.com


----------



## raratt (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> See, now you made me go look. Three left in stock of this set and the $300 set as well. Ratings are pretty bad though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They don't ship to Canada... just my luck.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jul 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> They don't ship to Canada... just my luck.
> 
> View attachment 4948489


Well that's just plain rude of them!


----------



## raratt (Jul 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> They don't ship to Canada... just my luck.
> 
> View attachment 4948489


It would require a hammer drill also.


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Jul 21, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I was a student of Lefty Kreh, but still can't cast like him.


I’m a member of mffc and we have had him at many shows in the past, man he could throw a line!


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> They don't ship to Canada... just my luck.
> 
> View attachment 4948489


i was under the impression canada had quite the black market for power tool inspired dildos??


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 21, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i was under the impression canada had quite the black market for power tool inspired dildos??




Tim Hortons had a secret lab in Yellowknife to perfect the deep-fried power dildo. After an evening of denying social norms, it left the fuckers with a meal.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 21, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4948508
> 
> Tim Hortons had a secret lab in Yellowknife to perfect the deep-fried power dildo. After an evening of denying social norms, it left the fuckers with a meal.


i will never look at a creme filled donut at Timmy's the same again.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 21, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i will never look at a creme filled donut at Timmy's the same again.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What's your safe word? I can keep a secret.


"get that the fuck away from my ass!"


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 21, 2021)

nl5xsk1 said:


> I’m a member of mffc and we have had him at many shows in the past, man he could throw a line!


I've been to several of his seminars and watched most all of his videos. I am no slouch at fly fishing, been doing it since the late 60's but this dude can throw cleaner/farther with just the tip section than I can with a 9' rod.

He's a Picasso.


----------



## GBAUTO (Jul 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4948436


Safety first???
Oh, Hell No...


----------



## NinjaShamen (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 21, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> No lie!! I got an electric impact wrench on sale back in 201.


So it's 1820 years old


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> "get that the fuck away from my ass!"


I was gonna say that’s a mouthful, but I won’t


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was gonna say *that’s a* *mouthful*, but I won’t


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was gonna say that’s a mouthful, but I won’t


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4948781


lol those steve carell memes have become the ultimate dad joke.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4948928View attachment 4948929View attachment 4948930


How do you know about clackers?
I'm sure they were illegal before you were born. : )

Edit: They went the way of the Dodo and Lawn darts.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 22, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> How do you know about clackers?
> I'm sure they were illegal before you were born. : )
> 
> Edit: They went the way of the Dodo and Lawn darts.


I had them! Used to throw them at each other's legs.


----------



## raratt (Jul 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I had them! Used to throw them at each other's legs.


Bolas. I have no idea why I know what those are.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> How do you know about clackers?
> I'm sure they were illegal before you were born. : )
> 
> Edit: They went the way of the Dodo and Lawn darts.


You can still buy them here. 






You Get 1 Clackers Balls on a String- Colors May Vary, Yo-Yos - Amazon Canada


You Get 1 Clackers Balls on a String- Colors May Vary in Yo-Yos.



www.amazon.ca


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You can still buy them here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


prolly with nerf balls. Our clackers were lethal weapons, actually in later years the cops considered them similar to nunchuks


----------



## ct26turbo (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> prolly with nerf balls. Our clackers were lethal weapons, actually in later years the cops considered them similar to nunchuks


Apparently they are banned here. 









Clackers - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




.

Nobody told the dollar store.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Apparently they are banned here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They had these heavy rock like balls. And hard solid rubber ones I remember too.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Apparently they are banned here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

In 2017, the original form of the toy was revived in Egypt and gained publicity among school children. It became famous under the name "Sisi's balls" referring to the testicles of the Egyptian President Abdel Fattah el-Sisi. The police subsequently arrested 41 clacker sellers and confiscated 1,403 pairs of the toy which they considered offensive to the government.[4][5]


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> They had these heavy rock like balls. And hard solid rubber ones I remember too.


we didn't have anything like that. Ours were sparkly acrylic balls.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> we didn't have anything like that. Ours were sparkly acrylic balls.


I remember ones that sparked and snapped when they hit each other like these






Maybe they where illegal lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I remember ones that sparked and snapped when they hit each other like these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are they?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4948928View attachment 4948929View attachment 4948930


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> we didn't have anything like that. Ours were sparkly acrylic balls.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


>


Lol look at how much sugar they're pouring on it!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol look at how much sugar they're pouring on it!
> 
> View attachment 4949018


We lived on the edge back in the day, when the world was brave and new. Some days I left out the cereal.

add wicked denture smack soundtrack here


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4949016


If my dog had testicles I'd give him the glitter treatment.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> If my dog had testicles I'd give him the glitter treatment.
> 
> View attachment 4949019


Disco balls!!1!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What are they?


You throw them (at your friends) and they explode


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You throw them (at your friends) and they explode


you can still buy them. 









250 Bang Party Snaps Snap Pop Pop Snapper Throwing Poppers Trick Noise Maker - Walmart.com


Arrives by Fri, Jan 6 Buy 250 Bang Party Snaps Snap Pop Pop Snapper Throwing Poppers Trick Noise Maker at Walmart.com



www.walmart.com


----------



## raratt (Jul 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Disco balls!!1!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> you can still buy them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i can here...they are still sold down here...at walmart of all places


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i can here...they are still sold down here...at walmart of all places


that link was to walmart lol. Not sure why it says verify your identity.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> that link was to walmart lol. Not sure why it says verify your identity.


i've also found them at the local dollar store too.....fyi...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i've also found them at the local dollar store too.....fyi...


Take a bic lighter and remove the flint and spring. Stretch the spring, wrap it around the flint then heat it with another lighter until glowing red. Throw it at the ground and it explodes in a spark shower


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 22, 2021)

I meant those clackers where definitely illegal. Not those party favors lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


>


is lockdown that bad......js

that was cool, but if i did that i couldn't smoke my flower....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I meant those clackers where definitely illegal. Not those party favors lol


those explosives seem more dangerous than the clackers.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> those explosives *seem* more dangerous than the clackers.


LOL not even close.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> those explosives seem more dangerous than the clackers.


you know what a bolas is.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> is lockdown that bad......js
> 
> that was cool, but if i did that i couldn't smoke my flower....


lol lockdown is over. We did that with lighters when we were kids. I went through a spell where I was a fire bug. I remember playing with a can of wd40 and wooden matches in the garage... shooting flames at a piece of cardboard on the floor. I had no idea there was a smoke detector in the garage.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL not even close.





BudmanTX said:


> you know what a bolas is.....
> 
> View attachment 4949064


When used as intended.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol lockdown is over. We did that with lighters when we were kids. I went through a spell where I was a fire bug. I remember playing with a can of wd40 and wooden matches in the garage... shooting flames at a piece of cardboard on the floor. I had no idea there was a smoke detector in the garage.


My youngest was a lot like you. Right until she lit that field on fire in CA and almost took out her dad's house.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> When used as intended.


Was that on the warning label or something.......


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> My youngest was a lot like you. Right until she lit that field on fire in CA and almost took out her dad's house.


Metal garbage cans can fly...........if you put enough pop in it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> My youngest was a lot like you. Right until she lit that field on fire in CA and almost took out her dad's house.


Wow did she get in a lot of trouble for that? 

I thought I was getting the belt for sure!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol lockdown is over. We did that with lighters when we were kids. I went through a spell where I was a fire bug. I remember playing with a can of wd40 and wooden matches in the garage... shooting flames at a piece of cardboard on the floor. I had no idea there was a smoke detector in the garage.


you rebel you


----------



## raratt (Jul 22, 2021)

When you dip roll caps into gas and light them on fire they don't really pop, they kind of fizzle. Never smash a whole pack of them between two bricks. Your ears ring for days.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> When you dip roll caps into gas and light them on fire they don't really pop, they kind of fizzle. Never smash a whole pack of them between two bricks. Your ears ring for days.


roll caps?


----------



## Boreal Curing (Jul 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> roll caps?


newb. lol


----------



## raratt (Jul 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> roll caps?




You put them in a cap gun and it fed the paper through to strike the gunpowder "blisters" with the hammer.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4949082
> 
> You put them in a cap gun and it fed the paper through to strike the gunpowder "blisters".


Ah my parents wouldn't allow us to have toy guns as kids.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4949082
> 
> You put them in a cap gun and it fed the paper through to strike the gunpowder "blisters" with the hammer.


i remember in infamous 38 cap gun......used to love that.....till i scared the cat we had....no more toy gun...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2021)

Boreal Curing said:


> newb. lol


----------



## raratt (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4949082
> 
> You put them in a cap gun and it fed the paper through to strike the gunpowder "blisters" with the hammer.


Dude you smash them with a big hammer!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Dude you smash them with a big hammer!


When I was a kid at the beach, the sidewalk was an anvil. A nice round rock the size of a small egg became a commodity.

tap tap tap tap Bang


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Dude you smash them with a big hammer!





cannabineer said:


> When I was a kid at the beach, the sidewalk was an anvil. A nice round rock the size of a small egg became a commodity.
> 
> tap tap tap tap Bang



Sounds like fun! Amazon doesn't sell them on prime. $65.25 for 12 rolls plus $5 shipping


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sounds like fun! Amazon doesn't sell them on prime. $65.25 for 12 rolls plus $5 shipping


I think a box was like 10¢ back in the space age


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I think a box was like 10¢ back in the space age


I'm sure they're next to nothing in the dollar store.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm sure they're next to nothing in the dollar store.


I haven’t seen’em in 40 years.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I haven’t seen’em in 40 years.
> 
> View attachment 4949119


Lol






Paper Roll Caps - 12 rolls of 100 shot : Amazon.ca: Toys & Games


Find thousands of toys and games at low prices. Shop online for toys, games, action figures, dolls, blocks, electronics, vehicles, hobbies, and more at Amazon.ca



www.amazon.ca





Nothing but squirt guns on the dollar store website. I guess they're taboo now.


----------



## raratt (Jul 22, 2021)

Cowboy Roll Caps Refill 1200 Shots


1200 Paper Roll shots for our Cap Guns. These red paper caps are super loud with a Big Western Bang! Our 2 pack of roll caps comes in handy red rolls with 6 rolls (100 shots in roll and 1200 shots total). These caps do not work in the antique guns. Type: Western and Cap Gun Toys - 1200 Red Paper




www.tintoyarcade.com





Ring caps were louder.








12 Shot Ring Caps Refill for Parris Manufacturing Cap Guns


Don't forget your ammunition with our Western 12 Shot Ring Caps Refill. Our Western 12 Shot Ring Caps work with the Big Tex and all Parris Manufacturing 12 shot ring cap guns. These caps will not work with antique cap guns. Will not work with Gonher caps guns. Only works with Parris Manufacturing 12




www.tintoyarcade.com


----------



## greg nr (Jul 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> we didn't have anything like that. Ours were sparkly acrylic balls.


I thopught those were ben-wah balls?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2021)

greg nr said:


> I thopught those were ben-wah balls?


----------



## raratt (Jul 22, 2021)

Cool!








Retro Cap Bomb Refills 96 Extra Caps


Don’t forget the extra caps for your Retro Cap Bomb. This refill includes 96 more bangs on red plastic strips. Type: Caps and Toy Bombs - 96 Caps Included Category: Retro Cap Guns - (not children under 3, adult supervision required) Size: Card 8




www.tintoyarcade.com





At least these would just put a knot on your noggin.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> Cowboy Roll Caps Refill 1200 Shots
> 
> 
> 1200 Paper Roll shots for our Cap Guns. These red paper caps are super loud with a Big Western Bang! Our 2 pack of roll caps comes in handy red rolls with 6 rolls (100 shots in roll and 1200 shots total). These caps do not work in the antique guns. Type: Western and Cap Gun Toys - 1200 Red Paper
> ...


Only $23.39 US shipping.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 22, 2021)

greg nr said:


> I thopught those were ben-wah balls?


Genuine Ben Wa balls contain ecoterrorist amounts of mercury


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> When I was a kid at the beach, the sidewalk was an anvil. A nice round rock the size of a small egg became a commodity.
> 
> tap tap tap tap Bang


If you hit the entire roll it's pretty cool.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> If you hit the entire roll it's pretty cool.


When I arrived at that crossroads, I ducked left.


----------



## raratt (Jul 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> If you hit the entire roll it's pretty cool.


I did the whole stack of them with a pair of bricks, I referred to that earlier.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> I did the whole stack of them with a pair of bricks, I referred to that earlier.


would a vice work?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> I did the whole stack of them with a pair of bricks, I referred to that earlier.


A whole stack?! LOL


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> would a vice work?


No I tried! It needs a shock.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2021)

There’s questions here that must be answered


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> No I tried! It needs a shock.


So we need to build a pneumatic vice


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> No I tried! It needs a shock.


A Miami Vice woulda (cue theme)


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> would a vice work?


if you smash a brick onto said vice, then yes. lol. 

bricks are a key to smashing things.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> They had these heavy rock like balls. And hard solid rubber ones I remember too.


sounds like a night at @Gary Goodson 's.....


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> So we need to build a pneumatic vice


Which is spookily exact, the realm of the Prince of Air


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> So we need to build a pneumatic vice


like that thing the dude used in "no country for old men". something like that. quick strike.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 22, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> sounds like a night at @Gary Goodson 's.....


Who the fuck has my chaps?!!!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Who the fuck has my chaps?!!!


That sounds like a plain invitation to review one’s choices


----------



## raratt (Jul 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Who the fuck has my chaps?!!!


Mine are hanging in the closet, keeps your legs warmer when riding in the cold on the bike. All chaps are assless btw, otherwise they would be pants.


----------



## lokie (Jul 22, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> How do you know about clackers?
> I'm sure they were illegal before you were born. : )
> 
> Edit: They went the way of the Dodo and Lawn darts.





Laughing Grass said:


> You can still buy them here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A pack rat stores most anything.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wow did she get in a lot of trouble for that?
> 
> I thought I was getting the belt for sure!


She's been off restriction for 2 1/2 years now.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 22, 2021)

lokie said:


> A pack rat stores most anything.
> View attachment 4949163


Scrotum scrounger


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> So we need to build a pneumatic vice


Nug smasher


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Nug smasher


(involuntarily reaches for nugs)


----------



## raratt (Jul 22, 2021)

Less velocity than what this requires though.








Tannerite Single Case of 1 Pounders


Tannerite Single Case of 1 Pounders SCHEELS




www.scheels.com


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> Less velocity than what this requires though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's times like this I miss @420God 's relatives visiting him


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 22, 2021)

I'm posting on my balance board  

Got the easy roller on.......for posting.....


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm posting on my balance board
> View attachment 4949205
> Got the easy roller on.......for posting.....


Question: balance 
Answer: ATM


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm posting on my balance board
> View attachment 4949205
> Got the easy roller on.......for posting.....


so your sitting on a couch doing the balance board thing too?????? lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 22, 2021)

No, no I'm fine......pizza came


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> No, no I'm fine......pizza came


what toppings??


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> so your sitting on a couch doing the balance board thing too?????? lol


His daughter ate his lunch earlier so he's having to do some practicing.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 22, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> what toppings??


1/2 bacon 1/2 ham


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> 1/2 bacon 1/2 ham


when i make pizza here, we do one with baby clams and one with artichoke hearts.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 22, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> when i make pizza here, we do one with baby clams and one with artichoke hearts.


Kids....but I'd love that! I did say artichoke hearts........but yeah bacon and ham it is


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 22, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> when i make pizza here, we do one with baby clams and one with artichoke hearts.


That sounds distinctly edible


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Kids....but I'd love that! I did say artichoke hearts........but yeah bacon and ham it is


we have a 9 yr old. she loves the weird stuff like us. she eats capers by the spoonful on bagels, etc. how many kids have even heard of a caper? lol


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> That sounds distinctly edible


the clam one is my fav. it's unbelievable. baby clams, buffalo mozz, and san marzano tomatoes


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 22, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> the clam one is my fav. it's unbelievable. baby clams, buffalo mozz, and san marzano tomatoes


Yum


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> No, no I'm fine......pizza came


Munchies?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 22, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> we have a 9 yr old. she loves the weird stuff like us. she eats capers by the spoonful on bagels, etc. how many kids have even heard of a caper? lol


Yeah, something changed....lol ones like a dumpster......anything....eats anything. The other was good but became picky. She's about the same age as yours.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 22, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> like that thing the dude used in "no country for old men". something like that. quick strike.


Chigurh


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 22, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Chigurh


That's such a creepy movie

it mines the dark side of humans, so that one is simultaneously abhorred and fascinated


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 22, 2021)

I was riding atop a load of lumber on a freight train from Wenatchee to Spokane when a guy (who was not in my party) grabbed his puppy and bailed off the train going over a trestle while the woman he'd been arguing with continued huffing glue


----------



## Alter Jean (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 23, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> That's such a creepy movie
> 
> it mines the dark side of humans, so that one is simultaneously abhorred and fascinated


If you want to see a creepy one check out "Shutter Island".
I got through it the second time I tried, the first time just had my brain reeling & I had to shut it off.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 23, 2021)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4949627


I have an original gas escape valve too


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 23, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4949867


LOL it's probably poisonous!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL it's probably poisonous!


Pokémon with a barbed venom fang wang


----------



## Fishbulb (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 24, 2021)

For our Canadian friends


----------



## srh88 (Jul 24, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Pokémon with a barbed venom fang wang


Pokey man


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Fishbulb (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 25, 2021)

Male enhancement looks good on the droid.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4952270


Damn that would be funny!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Eugenios (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2021)

The North Valley/Mojave in the summer:


----------



## Bareback (Jul 27, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4952404


I second that.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Mattcheck (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 27, 2021)

My significant other asked me why I was speaking so softly at home. I told them I was worried that the FBI, CIA, and NSA were listening! They laughed. I laughed. Alexa laughed. Siri laughed. The smart TV took a picture. The microwave beeped.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 27, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4952404


Shit, that's me halfway through Monday 

SH420


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## 420God (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## neosapien (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 29, 2021)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 4953540View attachment 4953541View attachment 4953542View attachment 4953543View attachment 4953544View attachment 4953545View attachment 4953546


the fruit stripe meme literally made me lol. thanks Neo.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## Fishbulb (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Jul 31, 2021)

Dobby said:


> Site bug!
> 
> View attachment 4651296
> 
> I found it!


@Dobby I see you lurking in the background.

Come out to play.






You have been gone awhile.


----------



## madra (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## EhCndGrower (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 1, 2021)

My cat trying to be seductive...


----------



## ANC (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## 420God (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Fishbulb (Aug 2, 2021)

I'm serious


----------



## Pacoson71 (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Aug 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4957123
> 
> View attachment 4957124
> View attachment 4957125
> View attachment 4957126View attachment 4957127


Indubitably


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## GBAUTO (Aug 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4957417


Have to admit I'd be tempted...


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## NoWayOut (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## NoWayOut (Aug 4, 2021)

NoWayOut said:


> View attachment 4957631


whats even more funny is those are actually my frogs


----------



## raratt (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 4, 2021)

NoWayOut said:


> whats even more funny is those are actually my frogs


They look more like toads.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 4958028


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4958036


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4958061


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4958033


Not true - you're turn.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Not true - you're turn.


i tried that already when she was showing man buns.....


----------



## Pacoson71 (Aug 4, 2021)

Wow does this bring me back to a time!


----------



## DaFreak (Aug 4, 2021)

NoWayOut said:


> whats even more funny is those are actually my frogs


Freddy Kruger frogs?


----------



## DaFreak (Aug 4, 2021)

Fishbulb said:


> View attachment 4954642View attachment 4954643View attachment 4954644


Last one reminds me of a joke I heard.

My doctor told me, "Don't worry, it's not unusual to get an erection during a prostrate exam." I told him, "I still wish you wouldn't."


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Not true - you're turn.


Nipple Dude's are bigger.


----------



## NoWayOut (Aug 4, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> They look more like toads.


i also have a tree frog that looks like golum from lord of the rings .


----------



## NoWayOut (Aug 4, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> They look more like toads.


The pacman has a really wide mouth


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

NoWayOut said:


> The pacman has a really wide mouth
> View attachment 4958155


do you get high off them?


----------



## NoWayOut (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> do you get high off them?


i didnt know you could


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

NoWayOut said:


> i didnt know you could


Have you tried licking them?


----------



## NoWayOut (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have you tried licking them?


Def not lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

NoWayOut said:


> Def not lol.


Now we have questions that need answers and I don't have a frog so....


----------



## NoWayOut (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Now we have questions that need answers and I don't have a frog so....


lmao , yea but id have to be the one whos takin all the chances,


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

NoWayOut said:


> lmao , yea but id have to be the one whos takin all the chances,


Cool we're on the same page.


----------



## NoWayOut (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Cool we're on the same page.


you got me dying ova here


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

NoWayOut said:


> you got me dying ova here


I’m just messing with you, but it would have been super cool if I got you to lick your frog.

I read an article recently about celebrities getting a psychedelic high from toads venom.








5-MeO-DMT: The 20-Minute Psychoactive Toad Experience That’s Transforming Lives


A 5-MeO-DMT facilitator relates how her 20-minute cosmic ride has cured her social anxiety.




www.forbes.com


----------



## NoWayOut (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m just messing with you, but it would have been super cool if I got you to lick your frog.
> 
> I read an article recently about celebrities getting a psychedelic high from toads venom.
> 
> ...


I know you had me rollin, i dont think i would have the guts to try it though, lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m just messing with you, but it would have been super cool if I got you to lick your frog.
> 
> I read an article recently about celebrities getting a psychedelic high from toads venom.
> 
> ...


----------



## lokie (Aug 4, 2021)

NoWayOut said:


> Def not lol.









Try it. You'll like it.


----------



## lokie (Aug 4, 2021)

NoWayOut said:


> The pacman has a really wide mouth
> View attachment 4958155



Are they ticklish?


----------



## raratt (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> it would have been super cool if I got you to lick your frog.


I got your frog right here...lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> I got your frog right here...lol.


rubbit 

call of the horny toad


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Bareback (Aug 5, 2021)

NoWayOut said:


> i also have a tree frog that looks like golum from lord of the rings .
> View attachment 4958152


Yeah but how’s the girlfriend status working for ya? Hmmmmm


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2021)

Read people's mind.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Hugo Phurst (Aug 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4958458
> 
> Read people's mind.


Schizophrenia


----------



## raratt (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Aug 5, 2021)

Hugo Phurst said:


> Schizophrenia


Paranoia


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2021)

greg nr said:


> Paranoia


Worst superpower ever lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2021)

Hugo Phurst said:


> Schizophrenia


mind reading schizophrenic could be fun.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> mind reading schizophrenic could be fun.


I would think it terrifying, since you could not tell the voices apart.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I would think it terrifying, since you could not tell the voices apart.


You could read your other personalities minds.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You could read your other personalities minds.


That might be useful. I’d probably worry about which me is in charge, and what’s the rotation?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> That might be useful. I’d probably worry about which me is in charge, and what’s the rotation?


It would suck to learn that one of your other personalities are cooler than you are... okay she's in charge now.


----------



## TheCropMan (Aug 5, 2021)

Young pork chops


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Aug 5, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I would think it terrifying, since you could not tell the voices apart.


----------



## lokie (Aug 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You could read your other personalities minds.


When things get crowded I take control.


----------



## greg nr (Aug 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It would suck to learn that one of your other personalities are cooler than you are... okay she's in charge now.


If all of your personalities knew exactly what the others were thinking, would you still be schizophrenic? Or would you constantly be arguing amongst them?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 5, 2021)

greg nr said:


> If all of your personalities knew exactly what the others were thinking, would you still be schizophrenic? Or would you constantly be arguing amongst them?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2021)

greg nr said:


> If all of your personalities knew exactly what the others were thinking, would you still be schizophrenic? Or would you constantly be arguing amongst them?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4958635


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Bareback (Aug 5, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


>


I think Ester’s going to hell for that.







And she ain’t the only one.


----------



## Mattcheck (Aug 5, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4949688


So we shouldn't flush??


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 5, 2021)

Mattcheck said:


> So we shouldn't flush??


Toilet...of course.....sheesh

I mean come on


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 5, 2021)

Bareback said:


> I think Ester’s going to hell for that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah she is, she even roasted people too...

Just a guess, she could be one of the only ones I have heard in stand up...honestly, dunno if she might have shaped women in comedy in a way....kinda of an enigma in those days....


----------



## lokie (Aug 5, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Toilet...of course.....sheesh
> 
> I mean come on


During a power outage I heard a plumber say " If it is yellow let it mellow, If it is brown flush it down."

Referring to conservation of water during an outage.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 5, 2021)

lokie said:


> During a power outage I heard a plumber say " If it is yellow let it mellow, If it is brown flush it down."
> 
> Referring to conservation of water during an outage.


I said the same thing when it frozen down here to my wife in February when it frozen down this direction....also told her, we have water for the moment, but after...?.ugh...what a cluster..


----------



## NoWayOut (Aug 5, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Yeah but how’s the girlfriend status working for ya? Hmmmmm


my girl dont like em.


----------



## ANC (Aug 6, 2021)

lokie said:


> During a power outage I heard a plumber say " If it is yellow let it mellow, If it is brown flush it down."
> 
> Referring to conservation of water during an outage.


fuck that, had a year of steaming piss toilets dring the drought of two years back....


----------



## srh88 (Aug 6, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> That might be useful. I’d probably worry about which me is in charge, and what’s the rotation?


If a schizophrenic jerks off is it a hand job?


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 6, 2021)

the title was: out of the corner of my eye, i see my newly hired tire and lube tech checking a tire for a leak.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Aug 6, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 4959174
> 
> the title was: out of the corner of my eye, i see my newly hired tire and lube tech checking a tire for a leak.


luckily firing someone over there is a lot easier


----------



## greg nr (Aug 6, 2021)

ANC said:


> luckily firing someone over there is a lot easier





ANC said:


> luckily firing someone over there is a lot easier


Killing them doesn't work where you are? Hmmmm.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 6, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4953109


https://www.amazon.com/Pinji-Non-slip-Entrance-Bathroom-Personalized/dp/B075ZPC5TV/ref=dp_prsubs_1?pd_rd_i=B075ZPC5TV&psc=1
BOUGHT


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 6, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Pinji-Non-slip-Entrance-Bathroom-Personalized/dp/B075ZPC5TV/ref=dp_prsubs_1?pd_rd_i=B075ZPC5TV&psc=1
> BOUGHT


Nowhere on the page does it say "go away" I wonder how many people bought that not realizing it's a double message.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Aug 6, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4959483


The only question was, fly swatter, baseball bat or slap?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 6, 2021)

curious old fart said:


> The only question was, fly swatter, baseball bat or slap?


Malaria? 

SH420


----------



## end_of_the_tunnel (Aug 7, 2021)

ANC said:


> fuck that, had a year of steaming piss toilets dring the drought of two years back....


Did the broadcast media urge everyone to make a concerted flush just before the main evening news? Been there. Apparently it helped get everything moving along to where it should go.


----------



## lokie (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 7, 2021)

srh88 said:


> If a schizophrenic jerks off is it a hand job?


Maybe...

or sexual assault


----------



## greg nr (Aug 7, 2021)

srh88 said:


> If a schizophrenic jerks off is it a hand job?


If a female personality reaches into her pants and finds a penis, is it her lucky day?


----------



## raratt (Aug 7, 2021)

greg nr said:


> If a female personality reaches into her pants and finds a penis, is it her lucky day?


No, they are dicks.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 7, 2021)

greg nr said:


> If a female personality reaches into her pants and finds a penis, is it her lucky day?


That’s a hard one.


----------



## DaFreak (Aug 7, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 4959882


I actually saw it go on air with friends. Now I feel old as fck.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 7, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> I actually saw it go on air with friends. Now I feel old as fck.


(cups hand to ear) haah?


----------



## lokie (Aug 7, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> (cups hand to ear) haah?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 7, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> I actually saw it go on air with friends. Now I feel old as fck.


me too, think Mark Goodman (who looked like Epstein from welcome back Kotter) was the one who introduced video killed the radio star...talk about a one hit wonder, the Buggles apparently had 5 albums, but i'll be damned if i could name a single song they did besides vktrs
and man did i have the hots for Nina Blackwood back then...but she turned into Sally Struthers' less attractive sister somewhere along the way


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4961461View attachment 4961462View attachment 4961463


Huge lol, thanks


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4961767


F’ n loafers


----------



## raratt (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 9, 2021)

raratt said:


>


love the eye roll. lmao!!!


----------



## ct26turbo (Aug 9, 2021)

Greatest garden gnomes


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2021)

ct26turbo said:


> Greatest garden gnomes View attachment 4961884


no


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> no


@Dr.Amber Trichome might fight you on that one 

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> @Dr.Amber Trichome might fight you on that one
> 
> SH420


She does like the “harra”


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 10, 2021)

I did the last one with their Rum - and then mom made a rum cake that must have weighed 10 lbs.

She was just a bit pissed!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I did the last one with their Rum - and then mom made a rum cake that must have weighed 10 lbs.
> 
> She was just a bit pissed!


no siblings to blame it on?

I can confirm from experience that tea makes an excellent short term substitute for whiskey… until your parents see the mold chunks floating around the bottom of the bottle


----------



## raratt (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## Hugo Phurst (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Aug 11, 2021)

*The Clam before the Storm....*


----------



## neosapien (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 11, 2021)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 4963004View attachment 4963010View attachment 4963011View attachment 4963012View attachment 4963013View attachment 4963014View attachment 4963015View attachment 4963016


Holy shit, is that really Mike?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Holy shit, is that really Mike?


Someone *needs *to deepfake him doing All I want for Christmas.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 11, 2021)

Hugo Phurst said:


>


i'm not sure what the fucks that's supposed to be, besides batman enjoying fireworks..if it's supposed to be a dick, i'd be tellin people it WAS batman enjoying fireworks...if it's supposed to be anything else, you need to look at at least one hustler....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> need to look at at least one hustler....


Psst they have porn on the internet now...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Psst they have porn on the internet now...


if he thinks that looks like a pussy...he needs to quit looking at the internet and go to some old school porn....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if he thinks that looks like a pussy...he needs to quit looking at the internet and go to some old school porn....


Old school... how could you tell?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Old school... how could you tell?
> 
> View attachment 4963565


She needs to shave that front porch.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 12, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> She needs to shave that front porch.


hey, some people prefer the pampas to a sand lot...gives you something to hang on to, like that little rope bull riders get


----------



## greg nr (Aug 12, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> She needs to shave that front porch.


Imagine what the back porch looks like...


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Hugo Phurst (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 12, 2021)

raratt said:


>


oh shit! i loved the eye roll a day or so ago, now not so much!!!! lol well played, sir.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 12, 2021)

Hugo Phurst said:


>


Who is Aflfred


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 12, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Who is Aflfred


That's the F/B Pakistani spelling.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 12, 2021)

I'm not on any social media sites although I do have a Myspace page with only one friend, a long-defunct (but good) surf band from Portland


----------



## raratt (Aug 13, 2021)

Mornin.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4964372
> 
> Mornin.


Female version of rock out with your cock out is jam out with your clam out.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Female version of rock out with your cock out is jam out with your clam out.


Sun's out bun's out!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Sun's out bun's out!


heard that one as guns out too.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> heard that one as guns out too.


Yeah, well I'm a little different


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> heard that one as guns out too.


I think these qualify.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 13, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I think these qualify.
> 
> View attachment 4964379


It's biceps GWN... biceps.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's biceps GWN... biceps.


She has them??
I don't see any.


----------



## raratt (Aug 13, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> She has them??
> I don't see any.


Doesn't matter.


----------



## raratt (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Smokesteve (Aug 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, well I'm a little different


I much prefer buns!!!


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 13, 2021)

KvarforthsDuRag said:


> View attachment 4964708View attachment 4964709View attachment 4964710View attachment 4964711View attachment 4964712View attachment 4964713View attachment 4964714View attachment 4964715


----------



## greg nr (Aug 14, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


>


That was side eye before side eye was a thang..... Side boob is better, but this is cool.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 14, 2021)

greg nr said:


> That was side eye before side eye was a thang..... Side boob is better, but this is cool.







SH420


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Female version of rock out with your cock out is jam out with your clam out.


how about a t-shirt of about the same?

tits out, clits out.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Female version of rock out with your cock out is jam out with your clam out.


Isn’t hat just a little shellfish?
~cackling, ducking~


----------



## tkufoS (Aug 14, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> how about a t-shirt of about the same?
> 
> tits out, clits out.


I FUCKING LOVE CLITS !


----------



## lokie (Aug 15, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> I FUCKING LOVE CLITS !


----------



## DaFreak (Aug 15, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> I FUCKING LOVE CLITS !


I always think that a woman's junk looks like the Predator. Apparently other people do as well because when I googled it somebody had already made a graphic.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 15, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Isn’t *hat* just a little shellfish?
> ~cackling, ducking~


Quite large actually.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 15, 2021)

KvarforthsDuRag said:


> View attachment 4964708View attachment 4964709View attachment 4964710View attachment 4964711View attachment 4964712View attachment 4964713View attachment 4964714View attachment 4964715


Where's the LOL funny part?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 15, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Quite large actually.
> 
> View attachment 4965863


Lol


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Aug 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Female version of rock out with your cock out is jam out with your clam out.


The only other time I've heard that expression was from the bartender at the blue elephant in Simcoe while wearing this shirt. Good times.


----------



## TigerClock (Aug 16, 2021)

.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Mattcheck (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Mattcheck (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## goingreen2020 (Aug 17, 2021)

She has a great laugh.

Per the comment section as to why she was laughing:
Some federal allowance got a top-up and she was reading up its supposed breakdown. Of a total of $20, $12 are for the medication, $2 are for travel vouchers, and the rest are for the international travel tickets. She couldn't handle how generous that was with a straight face.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 17, 2021)

Mattcheck said:


> View attachment 4966648


I"m fairly sure I met him at a regional burning man event.


----------



## lokie (Aug 17, 2021)

goingreen2020 said:


> She has a great laugh.
> 
> Per the comment section as to why she was laughing:
> Some federal allowance got a top-up and she was reading up its supposed breakdown. Of a total of $20, $12 are for the medication, $2 are for travel vouchers, and the rest are for the international travel tickets. She couldn't handle how generous that was with a straight face.







Welcome to TnT.


----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## neosapien (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## goingreen2020 (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4967671


Took me a second.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Took me a second.


Fill me in…


----------



## Hobbes (Aug 18, 2021)

wanker


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 18, 2021)

Hobbes said:


> wanker


@Bareback you gonna let him call you that?


----------



## Bareback (Aug 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Bareback you gonna let him call you that?


First of all. 
1. Was he talking to me
2. Wtf did he/she say 

I don’t know if I’m supposed to be pissed off or like hell yeah or if that person was speaking to someone behind me.

Fill me in . ( at that’s what she said )


----------



## Bareback (Aug 18, 2021)

Ohh ok I get it now… saying the word and looking at the shirt at the same time .

Does that make me a wanker….. fuck it I’m pissed now.


----------



## greg nr (Aug 18, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Ohh ok I get it now… saying the word and looking at the shirt at the same time .
> 
> Does that make me a wanker….. fuck it I’m pissed now.


You say that like it's a bad thing? 

From meriam webster:


*wanker*
noun


wank·er | \ ˈwaŋ-kər \
*Definition of wanker*

1chiefly British slang, usually vulgar *: *a person who masturbates


----------



## raratt (Aug 18, 2021)

A bloody wanker would be worse.


----------



## Hobbes (Aug 18, 2021)

Sorry Bareback, I should have been specific.

w anchor
wanchor
wanker


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 18, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Ohh ok I get it now… saying the word and looking at the shirt at the same time .
> 
> Does that make me a wanker….. fuck it I’m pissed now.


you should post more often.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> you should post more often.


Soooooo you want to see my post do ya .


----------



## Bareback (Aug 19, 2021)

Hobbes said:


> Sorry Bareback, I should have been specific.
> 
> w anchor
> wanchor
> wanker


Ahhh yes, thank you @Hobbes .


For some reason it ( the shirt in a previous post ) appeared to be say that an ex president was was holding us back. And I was like….. hay don’t y’all know dis ant da politics section. 
Anyway thanks for cleaning that up….after cursing at me.


----------



## Hobbes (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Soooooo you want to see my post do ya .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> A bloody wanker would be worse.


That's a guy that whacks it in a frenzy, right?


----------



## EhCndGrower (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## ct26turbo (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2021)

ct26turbo said:


> View attachment 4968405


Have I got a dating site for you.


----------



## ct26turbo (Aug 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have I got a dating site for you.


Happily married but thanks lol


----------



## ct26turbo (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2021)

ct26turbo said:


> Happily married but thanks lol


you didn’t facilitate that joke very well


----------



## raratt (Aug 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> you didn’t facilitate that joke very well


Small minded.


----------



## greg nr (Aug 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have I got a dating site for you.


I can't believe I actually googled to see if it was a thing.





__





Small penis dating site


The biggest small penis dating site in the world!




dinkyone.niche.dating





Now, google is complete.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2021)

greg nr said:


> I can't believe I actually googled to see if it was a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See @greg nr is a team player.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 19, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> That's a guy that whacks it in a frenzy, right?


Not even bothering to put down the spokeshave
Muscle memory can be detrimental


----------



## goingreen2020 (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## carlsbarn (Aug 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4968226View attachment 4968227View attachment 4968228




Imagine women having to vaginally surface like orcas to take a breath for the baby.


----------



## greg nr (Aug 20, 2021)

carlsbarn said:


> Imagine women having to vaginally surface like orcas to take a breath for the baby.


Imagine mouth to mouth, errr.... vagina to save one......... hmmmm.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2021)

carlsbarn said:


> Imagine women having to vaginally surface like orcas to take a breath for the baby.


New Olympic sport, pregnant synchronized swimming. I'd watch the shit out of that.


----------



## carlsbarn (Aug 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> New Olympic sport, pregnant synchronized swimming. I'd watch the shit out of that.



I'm down for that but only if they're massively pregnant. Uncomfortable waddling to the pool, topographic map level stretch marks and perhaps a live birth during the finish.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Aug 21, 2021)

Peanuts are loving the heat.


----------



## raratt (Aug 21, 2021)

It's the alien from @shrxhky420 video!


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## goingreen2020 (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Aug 22, 2021)

goingreen2020 said:


> View attachment 4970142


This is a Fucking steak.


----------



## raratt (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## DaFreak (Aug 22, 2021)

goingreen2020 said:


> View attachment 4970142


I personally like the the steak in the pic wasn't cooked in a frying pan.


----------



## raratt (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## EhCndGrower (Aug 23, 2021)

*I hope it’s an Indica Bed 
*


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Aug 24, 2021)

I lol'd


----------



## ANC (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## tkufoS (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4973176


And now I'll be singing you're the one that I want all day. 

Ooh, ooh, ooh


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> And now I'll be singing you're the one that I want all day.
> 
> Ooh, ooh, ooh


My Pa thought Olivia Newton John was three different people!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> My Pa thought Olivia Newton John was three different people!


Can't tell if you're being funny or serious.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4973257View attachment 4973258


Thought I had the wrong tab open......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Thought I had the wrong tab open......


I saw it on FB and thought someone is being banned.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I saw it on FB and thought someone is being banned.


I thought you committed riu suicide


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Can't tell if you're being funny or serious.


I’m never serious.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 26, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’m never serious.


Seriously


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 26, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’m never serious.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I thought you committed riu suicide


You get warning or two before the ban don't you?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You get warning or two before the ban don't you?


depends.....i thought i was gonna a warning or something when i did my avatar.......all i got was a good laugh from Rolli....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> depends.....i thought i was gonna a warning or something when i did my avatar.......all i got was a good laugh from Rolli....


Honestly that was a little odd. Swearing doesn't appear to be banned here but what do I know.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Honestly that was a little odd. Swearing doesn't appear to be banned here but what do I know.


I did say it was lame too. You need to be an adult to be here.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You get warning or two before the ban don't you?


A ban is a last resort and I've never seen you post anything close to that level.
Nudity, violence, threats, doxing - those are some of the bigger no-no's.

Usually if someone crosses the line the post is simply deleted unless it's egregious and post history warrants a ban.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I did say it was lame too. You need to be an adult to be here.


IKR!



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A ban is a last resort and I've never seen you post anything close to that level.
> Nudity, violence, threats, doxing - those are some of the bigger no-no's.
> 
> Usually if someone crosses the line the post is simply deleted unless it's egregious and post history warrants a ban.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2021)

j/k don't ban me


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> IKR!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973276


Ok happy I clicked on the "threads have been posted"


You're on your own......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Ok happy I clicked on the "threads have been posted"
> 
> 
> You're on your own......


no comprende


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> no comprende


I don't know french.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't know french.....


How's your Spanish?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't know french.....


I didn't understand what you meant by....



DarkWeb said:


> Ok happy I clicked on the "threads have been posted"
> 
> 
> You're on your own......


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 26, 2021)

que?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 26, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> que?


Taco


----------



## raratt (Aug 26, 2021)

que lastima.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I didn't understand what you meant by....


If you're posting and you get this


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2021)

I'm with @DarkWeb, I don't know that version of french either.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> que lastima.


Sad taco


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> If you're posting and you get this
> View attachment 4973310


Still slightly confused by willing to move on.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Still slightly confused by willing to move on.


I meant "messages have been posted since you've loaded this page. Vew them?"

I was going to post something but you went all rebel lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Taco


that will be tonight....carnitas....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I meant "messages have been posted since you've loaded this page. Vew them?"
> 
> I was going to post something but you went all rebel lol


And now I'm up to speed. I had many report cards that said doesn't play well with others.


----------



## greg nr (Aug 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> IKR!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973276


I vote you try nudity.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2021)

greg nr said:


> I vote you try nudity.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 26, 2021)

@raratt cue the eye-roll drum solo por favor!!!! lol


----------



## Pacoson71 (Aug 26, 2021)

Epic...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## DaFreak (Aug 27, 2021)

"Hi, I'm the Nirvana Baby," My impersonation of the nirvana baby to every girl he has ever spoken to.


----------



## DaFreak (Aug 27, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4973733


Thank god she is only on page one.


----------



## DaFreak (Aug 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Honestly that was a little odd. Swearing doesn't appear to be banned here but what do I know.


100% depends on who you swear at. Rules are fluid and depends on who you are. Plus there are some people who love to report and some who don't. The guy worth banning might be the one who is reporting the others when they take the bait.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Aug 28, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> View attachment 4974471


Is the dishwasher for sale?


----------



## madra (Aug 28, 2021)

greg nr said:


> Is the dishwasher for sale?


Id say she's a lease


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Aug 28, 2021)

madra said:


> Id say she's a lease


Cheaper than owning I guess.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 28, 2021)

greg nr said:


> Is the dishwasher for sale?


I was pretty intrigued with the control panel


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Aug 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4975330


----------



## ANC (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## Pppowerparty (Aug 30, 2021)

Memes


----------



## Pacoson71 (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## EhCndGrower (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Aug 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4976321


I bet it is still better than an Egyptian pizza.

Pizza Hut withstanding.



Survey says Pizza Hut pizza is better than Egyptian pizza.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4975330


Reported!




GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A ban is a last resort and I've never seen you post anything close to that level.
> Nudity, violence, threats, doxing - those are some of the bigger no-no's.
> 
> Usually if someone crosses the line the post is simply deleted unless it's egregious and post history warrants a ban.
> [/QUOTE


----------



## lokie (Aug 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> *Reported!*


Odd that you protest bald pussy.


----------



## ANC (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Aug 31, 2021)

lokie said:


> I bet it is still better than an Egyptian pizza.
> 
> Pizza Hut withstanding.
> View attachment 4976345
> ...


Lol I watch idiot abroad often when I'm bored...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 31, 2021)

lokie said:


> I bet it is still better than an Egyptian pizza.
> 
> Pizza Hut withstanding.
> View attachment 4976345
> ...


is that Karl Pilkington?


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Aug 31, 2021)

A recent School Board meeting in Virginia.

The speaker is calling on the next person on the list of attendees.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 31, 2021)

lokie said:


> A recent School Board meeting in Virginia.
> 
> The speaker is calling on the next person on the list of attendees.


That's gotta be fake. But always great.


----------



## lokie (Aug 31, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That's gotta be fake. But always great.











Virginia School Board Meeting Falls Victim to Bart Simpson Inspired Prank


The Henrico County school board was duped into requesting comments from 'Phil McCracken' and 'Eileen Dover' among others.




www.newsweek.com













Someone Just Played A Hilarious 'Simpsons' Prank On A Virginia School Board


Phil McCracken, Eileen Dover and Ophelia McCaulk were some of the names submitted for public comment at a school board meeting in Henrico County, Virginia.




www.huffpost.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 31, 2021)

lokie said:


> Virginia School Board Meeting Falls Victim to Bart Simpson Inspired Prank
> 
> 
> The Henrico County school board was duped into requesting comments from 'Phil McCracken' and 'Eileen Dover' among others.
> ...


LOL!


----------



## raratt (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 31, 2021)

I was just explaining the Amanda Huggandkiss from the Simpsons to my 9yr old yesterday. LOL


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 31, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


how are light beer and having sex in a canoe the same?





















they are both f*cking close to water.


----------



## lokie (Aug 31, 2021)

NoWayOut said:


> View attachment 4976920


This has no amusing properties.






im a pig


sometimes i feel like a pig you know ????:spew:



www.rollitup.org






You have been around long enough to know that.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4966932View attachment 4966933View attachment 4966934View attachment 4966935


Pussy glory holes are rare as unicorns


----------



## NoWayOut (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 31, 2021)

NoWayOut said:


> View attachment 4976920


if you did something like barney fife without arms, that "might" get you a like. this is clearly a sad attempt at attention.


----------



## DaFreak (Aug 31, 2021)

True story. Man named Kenny Blow named his daughter Amanda Blow.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 31, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> True story. Man named Kenny Blow named his daughter Amanda Blow.


So what did you do in porn?


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 31, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> So what did you do in porn?



That's like what, the third time in the last week you've asked that question.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> That's like what, the third time in the last week you've asked that question.


How can you blame us for prurient curiosity? It’s a major source of “will to live” in these times of extended isolation.


----------



## carlsbarn (Sep 1, 2021)

Back in high school we had an assembly to honor outgoing seniors where you filled out your own form of accolades and whatnot…filled one out as Mike Hunt and my super old principal called the name twice in his molasses thick southern drawl.

You were supposed to stand up when your name was called and when nobody stood he just went on. "Well, Mike is national champion at the Fayetteville open bass fishing tournament. Works part time at Sookis car wash as lather attendant."

At that point the Whole gymnasium was laughing and a teacher came up to the podium to stop everything. Missed my last accollade as a volunteer at the Last Chance senior living facility as dedicated pill tester. 

Nobody ever knew it was me as I was about as cool as a wet rag in HS.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> True story. Man named Kenny Blow named his daughter Amanda Blow.





carlsbarn said:


> Back in high school we had an assembly to honor outgoing seniors where you filled out your own form of accolades and whatnot…filled one out as Mike Hunt and my super old principal called the name twice in his molasses thick southern drawl.
> 
> You were supposed to stand up when your name was called and when nobody stood he just went on. "Well, Mike is national champion at the Fayetteville open bass fishing tournament. Works part time at Sookis car wash as lather attendant."
> 
> ...


kids "hacked" a school board meeting and went all Bart Simpson.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## DaFreak (Sep 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> So what did you do in porn?


If you have face book you can look her up. What’s worse is I think she got married and kept her maiden name.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 1, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> If you have face book you can look her up. What’s worse is I think she got married and kept her maiden name.


I don't.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 1, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> True story. Man named Kenny Blow named his daughter Amanda Blow.


the life guard at the lake in the little town i lived in in Mn. was named Amanda Fuchs....and she was pretty hot....all she had to do was ask...


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Sep 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4977319View attachment 4977320


Nearly choked on my coffee for the last one, last night.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2021)

ANC said:


> Nearly choked on my coffee for the last one, last night.









I'll be right there with you.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'll be right there with you.


we'll form a choir....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> we'll form a choir....


With how many times I've heard I'm going to hell, I figure I must have reservations.


----------



## raratt (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Sep 2, 2021)

NoWayOut said:


> View attachment 4976929


Sheesh, you guys act like you've never seen a Ballchinian before.


----------



## raratt (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Sep 2, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> we'll form a choir....


----------



## ANC (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Sep 3, 2021)

Thats hot.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 3, 2021)

ANC said:


>


here they just drop you in, think i like y'alls method more....


----------



## greg nr (Sep 3, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> here they just drop you in, think i like y'alls method more....


What is more disrespectful - the slide or the outhouse?


----------



## raratt (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Sep 4, 2021)

I don't even know what one would do with pumpkin spice


----------



## tkufoS (Sep 4, 2021)

ANC said:


> I don't even know what one would do with pumpkin spice


Spice a pumpkin of course , silly goose.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 4, 2021)

it was a starbucks flavor around thanksgiving, pumpkin and all spice and clove, and a lot of sugar....then everyone started making "pumpkin spice" stuff, muffins and cookies and candles and probably douche....


----------



## lokie (Sep 4, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it was a starbucks flavor around thanksgiving, pumpkin and all spice and clove, and a lot of sugar....then everyone started making "pumpkin spice" stuff, muffins and cookies and candles and probably douche....


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 4, 2021)

The Jack chop. Funniest 3 minutes you'll have today


----------



## raratt (Sep 4, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> Spice a pumpkin of course , silly goose.


No, you make beer with it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> No, you make beer with it.
> View attachment 4979230


----------



## raratt (Sep 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


Most of them do suck, this one is good IMHO.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> Most of them do suck, this one is good IMHO.
> View attachment 4979238



That does look good


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Sep 4, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4979252


It it lead free? Has to be around here, if you can find it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 4, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4979252


Can I get those in 30 '06?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> It it lead free? Has to be around here, if you can find it.


I doubt it.


Singlemalt said:


> Can I get those in 30 '06?


only found .270 and .22LR (latter out of stock all over)


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Sep 4, 2021)

Pumpkin


Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4978853


This is what I thought.....


----------



## greg nr (Sep 4, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it was a starbucks flavor around thanksgiving, pumpkin and all spice and clove, and a lot of sugar....then everyone started making "pumpkin spice" stuff, muffins and cookies and candles and probably douche....


Meh, it's been a fav in New England for decades. The world did not start to turn when Starbucks started burning overpriced coffee.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Sep 5, 2021)

I'll eat pumpkin fritters (pampoen koekies) once or twice a year...


----------



## lokie (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Sep 5, 2021)

I believe my mileage is lower.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 6, 2021)

Haha


----------



## lokie (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Sep 6, 2021)

@Laughing Grass Do you still make penises with your 3d printer? https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMRfkpHDp/


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 6, 2021)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4980692


Looks like the poor guy lost his phone.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 6, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Looks like the poor guy lost his phone.


I didn't even notice that though I let it loop play for a minute or two.
What I did notice is that she likely got quite the headache from his manouver (Canadian spelling for @Laughing Grass)


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 6, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I didn't even notice that though I let it loop play for a minute or two.
> What I did notice is that she likely got quite the headache from his manouver (Canadian spelling for @Laughing Grass)


I'm sure he has a lump on the back of his head from the rail. Even the dude next to him was concerned about that......he tried to save him......


----------



## raratt (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## CatHedral (Sep 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4982010


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

NinjaShamen said:


> @Laughing Grass Do you still make penises with your 3d printer? https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMRfkpHDp/


Never that big!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Never that big!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Sep 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4982514


Punctuation is important... Is it "just asked myself if I'm crazy, we said no" or "just asked myself if I'm crazy we said no", which has a completely different meaning. What did you say no to that made you think you were crazy? Just say yes next time.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)

greg nr said:


> Punctuation is important... Is it "just asked myself if I'm crazy, we said no" or "just asked myself if I'm crazy we said no", which has a completely different meaning. What did you say no to that made you think you were crazy? Just say yes next time.


----------



## raratt (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 8, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4982572


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 8, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>


i found that video a couple of years ago, that's some funny shit right there...oddly enough, none of my friends seem to think it's that funny, but they watch jackass and laugh, so....


----------



## raratt (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Sep 8, 2021)

The struggle is real #poweroutage #nogenerator
#gonnaneedmoreflashlights #boredstonedandbeingdumb #sorryy'all
Scorpion Diablo fixture being delivered tomorrow, maybe they'll forgive me


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)

NinjaShamen said:


> View attachment 4982818
> The struggle is real #poweroutage #nogenerator
> #gonnaneedmoreflashlights #boredstonedandbeingdumb #sorryy'all
> Scorpion Diablo fixture being delivered tomorrow, maybe they'll forgive me


doesn't make me LOL. Bummer how long has it been out?


----------



## NinjaShamen (Sep 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> doesn't make me LOL. Bummer how long has it been out?


It was off about two hours, just came back on right after I posted this actually


----------



## NinjaShamen (Sep 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> doesn't make me LOL. Bummer how long has it been out?


I'll just go explain to them there was a really long eclipse. On a real note, a stand by generator is definitely on my list


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)

NinjaShamen said:


> I'll just go explain to them there was a really long eclipse. On a real note, a stand by generator is definitely on my list


Two hours isn't terrible, better than interrupting dark. If you get a generator make sure it's an inverter generator. LED drivers won't work on a regular generator... learned that the hard way.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Sep 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Two hours isn't terrible, better than interrupting dark. If you get a generator make sure it's an inverter generator. LED drivers won't work on a regular generator... learned that the hard way.


Thanks for the heads up on that


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 8, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 4982832


Catastrophic turntable bearing failure.
Seen it in person.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 8, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Catastrophic turntable bearing failure.
> Seen it in person.


Catastrophic turntable bearing failure is my DJ name.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Catastrophic turntable bearing failure is my DJ name.


You win the internet today!


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 8, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Catastrophic turntable bearing failure.
> Seen it in person.


I have NOS bearings for Dual and Thorens turntables


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## TaoRich (Sep 9, 2021)

greg nr said:


> Punctuation is important... Is it "just asked myself if I'm crazy, we said no" or "just asked myself if I'm crazy we said no", which has a completely different meaning. What did you say no to that made you think you were crazy? Just say yes next time.


----------



## greg nr (Sep 9, 2021)

TaoRich said:


> View attachment 4983326


True, although I suspect some of us would be fine with either meaning...


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2021)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4983962


How are you doing? Don't see you very often anymore.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> How are you doing? Don't see you very often anymore.


I suspect he's very busy at work; medical field, covid, Floriduh


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 10, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4984106


@Laughing Grass is that your big sis?


----------



## raratt (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4984162


already....smh


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## DaFreak (Sep 11, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>


That was freaking awesome. Thanks.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Fishbulb (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Fishbulb (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4985830


he came to talk to me once, and oddly enough, i was wearing the same outfit she is....


----------



## raratt (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## EhCndGrower (Sep 12, 2021)

I posted this in the dog thread but worth posting again for a laugh for those who don’t venture in that thread.


----------



## ANC (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Sep 14, 2021)

I can't not see it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 14, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4986873


That's a real book. There's actually a bunch and they're great!


























You can get some on Amazon lol


----------



## raratt (Sep 14, 2021)

@BudmanTX


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> @BudmanTX
> 
> View attachment 4986952


----------



## raratt (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## Three Berries (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 14, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> View attachment 4987054


see....if you say something that's actually funny, i can laugh....


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 14, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> see....if you say something that's actually funny, i can laugh....


Is that good or bad for your social credit score?


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 15, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Is that good or bad for your social credit score?


i dunno, i've been an antisocial hermit for a long time....and never had any interest with impressing people, unless it was to impress upon them how much they wanted to leave me alone


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i dunno, i've been an antisocial hermit for a long time....and never had any interest with impressing people, unless it was to impress upon them how much they wanted to leave me alone


Someone needs a hug.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Someone needs a hug.


treeberries might...no one is buying his horseshit or his horse paste over in the politics thread


----------



## ANC (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> treeberries might...no one is buying his horseshit or his horse paste over in the politics thread


I have a rule against hugging people I don't know.


----------



## ANC (Sep 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have a rule against hugging people I don't know.


You wouldn't last over here. People hug! (well they used to)


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2021)

ANC said:


> You wouldn't last over here. People hug! (well they used to)


Ah the before times. I miss them.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have a rule against hugging people I don't know.


My whole future, being, livelihood, reason for existence depends on your answer… do you know me?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2021)

neosapien said:


> My whole future, being, livelihood, reason for existence depends on your answer… do you know me?


----------



## raratt (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Fishbulb (Sep 15, 2021)

So the wife and son are on holidays. I thought I'd be nice and clean the sofa because we have a toddler and sticky finger 

Smoked a blunt and thought to my self. Fuck using elbow grease. I have a drill and a brush thing from china.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 15, 2021)

Fishbulb said:


> So the wife and son are on holidays. I thought I'd be nice and clean the sofa because we have a toddler and sticky finger
> 
> Smoked a blunt and thought to my self. Fuck using elbow grease. I have a drill and a brush thing from china. View attachment 4987906View attachment 4987907View attachment 4987908


The Drillbrush is the best damned thing I ever purchased off of Amazon.


----------



## tkufoS (Sep 15, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> treeberries might...no one is buying his horseshit or his horse paste over in the politics thread


Fuck that toxic thread !


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## tkufoS (Sep 16, 2021)

Ol lady hid my pipe. , bitch forgot Im also a beer drinker and old enough to recycle . Fuck me ? No FUCK YOU ASSHOLE !


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 17, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> Ol lady hid my pipe. , bitch forgot Im also a beer drinker and old enough to recycle . Fuck me ? No FUCK YOU ASSHOLE !View attachment 4988766




SH420


----------



## tkufoS (Sep 17, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 4989569
> 
> SH420


Thats the new and improved ceramic model . I am a connoisseur , and prefer aluminum.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 18, 2021)

greg nr said:


>


the first rule of naked underwater scooter club is you don't talk about naked underwater scooter club......


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 18, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4990097


This guy I knew....would toss his fake eye to the new person in the room. Was funny as hell


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 18, 2021)

greg nr said:


>


Having attended a nudist colony until I was 12, I will tell you that this is just standard nudist activities on holiday.


----------



## lokie (Sep 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> This guy I knew....would toss his fake eye to the new person in the room. Was funny as hell


My Grandfather's brother had his hand cut off in a wood cutting accident as a small child.


As an old asshole he enjoyed startling new acquaintances by abruptly extending his stump, offering a hand shake as it were, while grinning.







not my Grandpa's brother.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 18, 2021)

lokie said:


> My Grandfather's brother had his hand cut off in a wood cutting accident as a small child.
> 
> 
> As an old asshole he enjoyed startling new acquaintances by abruptly extending his stump, offering a hand shake as it were, while grinning.
> ...


My grandfathers brother cut off his finger when they were chopping wood as a kid.

Ahhh, the good ol days…


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 18, 2021)

An acquaintance in Alaska chopped his thumb off & used to have this little mummified digit on a rawhide thong around his neck.
Thought of himself as some sorta Jeremiah Johnson.


----------



## raratt (Sep 18, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> An acquaintance in Alaska chopped his thumb off & used to have this little mummified digit on a rawhide thong around his neck.
> Thought of himself as some sorta Jeremiah Johnson.


Skin 'im pilgrim.


----------



## raratt (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 19, 2021)

lokie said:


> My Grandfather's brother had his hand cut off in a wood cutting accident as a small child.
> 
> 
> As an old asshole he enjoyed startling new acquaintances by abruptly extending his stump, offering a hand shake as it were, while grinning.
> ...


when i was about 4 my mom and i lived in an apartment building that was mostly single mothers, the lady that owned it wouldn't rent to unmarried guys. there was a girl who was born with no hands who lived there. she babysat for several of the girls who lived there, and my mom started leaving me with her. at first she scared the shit out of me, but i got fascinated watching her do things by herself. she kept a big bowl of fat rubber bands, and would roll one onto each arm about 2 or 3 inches down, and could stick a pen or pencil in them and write, use a fork or spoon, just about anything that didn't require fine motor control. i not only started to like her, i started trying to think of things she wouldn't be able to do, and she did a lot of them...she helped me fly my first kite.


----------



## raratt (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Sep 19, 2021)

ANC said:


>


You alright bro?


----------



## ANC (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Jackshit (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Sep 21, 2021)

*This is why you don't ship smurfs second class*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439636688565948423


----------



## raratt (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Sep 21, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> An acquaintance in Alaska chopped his thumb off & used to have this little mummified digit on a rawhide thong around his neck.
> Thought of himself as some sorta Jeremiah Johnson.



Maybe your friend is a boozer and Dawson City is to far to drive?












A cocktail with a mummified human toe in it?! It exists at this Canadian saloon


The Sourtoe Cocktail, served at a Canadian saloon, has a special ingredient: a mummified human toe. A drinker said the toe 'was like a greasy raisin.'



www.usatoday.com





Been there done that....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 21, 2021)

Dr. Walter Bishop said:


> Maybe your friend is a boozer and Dawson City is to far to drive?
> 
> View attachment 4992476
> View attachment 4992477
> ...


I've been through Dawson City a half dozen times & it's a thing.
Though why is yet unanswered IMHO.


----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Sep 21, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've been through Dawson City a half dozen times & it's a thing.
> Though why is yet unanswered IMHO.


A Dance Hall girl convinced me


----------



## madra (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> An acquaintance in Alaska chopped his thumb off & used to have this little mummified digit on a rawhide thong around his neck.
> Thought of himself as some sorta Jeremiah Johnson.


Digital communication for neolithics


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 22, 2021)

poop


----------



## raratt (Sep 22, 2021)

@Jeffislovinlife you have one of these?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4993086
> 
> @Jeffislovinlife you have one of these?


That's where my steering wheel knob went how dare you sir I'll take 4 of them lol


----------



## ANC (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 23, 2021)

ANC said:


>


I feel that way about some of the people I know.


----------



## raratt (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4993788


i won't


----------



## ANC (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 24, 2021)

ANC said:


>


Brass for your ass.


----------



## raratt (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## tkufoS (Sep 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4994348


12 year old me would have the gold award not bronze.


----------



## greg nr (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 24, 2021)

greg nr said:


>


is it just me, or does she look like she has toenail rot?.....


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 24, 2021)

If she does.... don't put those in your mouth! Blah phoooie


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 24, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> If she does.... don't put those in your mouth! Blah phoooie


so you're a shrimper, but not an adventurous shrimper?


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 24, 2021)

Not the rot (if it's there) 

Shrimp, well, 

If it smells like fish, make it a dish......If it smells like cologne, leave it alone.

LOL


----------



## greg nr (Sep 24, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> is it just me, or does she look like she has toenail rot?.....


She has toes? Never noticed.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 24, 2021)

36k


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 24, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> View attachment 4994769


I think it's weird her penis is so low.

SH420


----------



## greg nr (Sep 24, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> View attachment 4994769


Did she say yes?


----------



## greg nr (Sep 24, 2021)

*Caption me.....





*


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 24, 2021)

greg nr said:


> *Caption me.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


“draw me like one of your French geckos”


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 24, 2021)

greg nr said:


> *Caption me.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, Snoop Dogg is the best owner ever


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 24, 2021)

greg nr said:


> *Caption me.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got nothin.......


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 24, 2021)

greg nr said:


> *Caption me.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soooo, This is a dab nap!


----------



## neosapien (Sep 24, 2021)

greg nr said:


> *Caption me.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Smokesteve (Sep 25, 2021)

greg nr said:


> *Caption me.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 25, 2021)

greg nr said:


> *Caption me.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rape my lizard!


----------



## raratt (Sep 25, 2021)

Whatever Dude.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> Whatever Dude.


Nerd reference









Rape my lizard: what is it? What does it mean?


Rape my lizard: definition, what does it mean?




www.definder.net


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Sep 28, 2021)

Packing heat


----------



## ANC (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Nugachino (Sep 28, 2021)

ANC said:


>


How many drugs were they taking when making this sign?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 28, 2021)

Nugachino said:


> How many drugs were they taking when making this sign?


enough


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Sep 28, 2021)

Timing is everything...


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Sep 28, 2021)

@BudmanTX


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> @BudmanTX
> 
> View attachment 4997466


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 29, 2021)

would you look at the time....sheesh..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 29, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> would you look at the time....sheesh..
> View attachment 4998018


I want the red one!






KJDS Watch Grinder Tobacco 42mm Herb Spice Crusher Elegant electronic watch spice grinder for men and women (red) : Amazon.ca: Home


KJDS Watch Grinder Tobacco 42mm Herb Spice Crusher Elegant electronic watch spice grinder for men and women (red) : Amazon.ca: Home



www.amazon.ca


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 29, 2021)

I think the rats are on to us.


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Sep 29, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I think the rats are on to us.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2021)

ANC said:


>


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 29, 2021)

Beyhan Mutlu, from Inegol in the north-western province of Bursa, had been drinking with friends when he wandered off into the woods. His wife was unable to contact the 50-year-old for a few hours and she and his friends decided to alert the police. While roaming the woods, Mutlu came across a group of rescue workers and volunteers involved in a search mission, unaware they were looking for him. He joined the group and inadvertently started looking for himself in the woods with the search party. It was only when one of the rescuers shouted his name and he responded, 'I'm here,' that they realised their error.


----------



## ANC (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2021)

ANC said:


>


Reminds me of this one.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4998734


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 30, 2021)

the first meme that pretty much sums up my life. lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Sep 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4998726
> View attachment 4998728
> View attachment 4998729


Old timey docs not only got to play with lab grade pharmaceuticals, they also were able to legally tell women they needed to be masturbated to feel better. 

What a job that must have been.


----------



## raratt (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5000204


the laughing cow cheese wedge is the funniest!!!


----------



## raratt (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## DaFreak (Oct 2, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5000537


I don't get it, will that bend the lumber?


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 2, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> I don't get it, will that bend the lumber?


...or the trailer or the bed of the pickup if it doesn't break first.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 2, 2021)

Should have laid the trailer ramp flat on the trailer deck & let the wood hang off the back with a flag or two.
SMFH


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 2, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Should have laid the trailer ramp flat on the trailer deck & let the wood hang off the back with a flag or two.
> SMFH


that's one of those where you sit in the home depot parking lot waiting for them to leave and make the first turn!!! lmao


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## DaFreak (Oct 2, 2021)

We actually owned a pinto, it was a nice little car...other than the obvious.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Fishbulb (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Oct 2, 2021)

WANTED: retired police k9's
For long walks in the woods this fall. Have a retired K9 out of work since the legalization on cannabis? Are they not getting their proper exercise? Contact me and I'll happily take them on long walks in the woods... Offer valid through October only...


----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Oct 3, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5001545


That picture smells like 1971.


----------



## ANC (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 3, 2021)

ANC said:


>


i'm torn...that's either brilliant, or totally fucking ridiculous...and i can't decide which


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Oct 4, 2021)

ANC said:


>


recently over 70 penguins at the famous Boulders beach were stung to death by bees.


----------



## raratt (Oct 4, 2021)

ANC said:


>


Why put all that work into building that without painting the plywood?


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Oct 5, 2021)

Been a while since I saw a fuck on here.


----------



## ANC (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5003082


I think that guy played with Tina Turner


----------



## raratt (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## madra (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Oct 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5004048




Porn Hub will never look the same again.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 6, 2021)

ANC said:


>


nicolas cage on a carnival ride? why not.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## madra (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## neosapien (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Oct 7, 2021)

You guys should subscribe to this South African artist's youtube channel.


He has some great tunes and also recently told a local politician his poes, which gained him a lot of respect in my eyes.


adding some more




















https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UL0jUabC1eI


----------



## greg nr (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Oct 7, 2021)

Has to be a Farside cartoon.


----------



## ANC (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 8, 2021)

ANC said:


>


I didn’t know there was a market for open crouch waders


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Oct 8, 2021)

@Jeffislovinlife


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 8, 2021)

ANC said:


>


That's how all thigh high boots look on me


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's how all thigh high boots look on me


You need a good cobbler. Maybe a talented cordwainer


----------



## ANC (Oct 8, 2021)

poes in boots


----------



## raratt (Oct 8, 2021)

ANC said:


> poes in boots


Learned a new word.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Oct 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> Learned a new word.


It is probably the worst word you could say in Afrikaans and ironically just means cat in Dutch.



_What is Poes in South African?


(South Africa, crude, slang) The female genitalia. noun. 12. (South Africa, crude, slang, derogatory) *A disliked person*. noun._

Usually used like your poes, or around the Cape, we would say "your mother's poes".
Or he poesed down on the floor, or he poesed him in the face.


----------



## ANC (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 8, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> You need a good cobbler. Maybe a talented cordwainer


too old to wear crazy stuff like that now. 



ANC said:


> poes in boots


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> too old to wear crazy stuff like that now.


Too old to wear what? Custom fitted boots? I don’t think you’re too old for fitted shoes.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 8, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Too old to wear what? Custom fitted boots? I don’t think you’re too old for fitted shoes.


Thigh high boots. I always wanted a pair of pirate boots, flats tho no heel.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Thigh high boots. I always wanted a pair of pirate boots, flats tho no heel.



you need a pair of these...because they go with everything...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 8, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 5005469
> you need a pair of these...because they go with everything...


lol I hate pink.


----------



## raratt (Oct 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Thigh high boots. I always wanted a pair of pirate boots, flats tho no heel.


They only sell one at a time, they don't come in pairs.


----------



## ANC (Oct 8, 2021)

I once was on a real pirate ship...
Well not really, I was on some really strong acid and there was a trance party on a dried-out dam bed. The resulting dust flicked my brain over to see us as being on a pirate ship and the dust was smoke from the canons... it was real as all fuck pirates and all.


----------



## Nugachino (Oct 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5005360


I seen a midget breaking a sweat carrying a Big Screen up the stairs by himself. I offered to help him get it to his apartment. He said "feck off, it's just an iPad ya idjit".


----------



## raratt (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Mr.DS-420 (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 9, 2021)

Mr.DS-420 said:


> View attachment 5006089


when did we become a dating site for adolescents?


----------



## leather lungs (Oct 9, 2021)

Mr.DS-420 said:


> View attachment 5006089


GAY PORN!!!! not allowed...report


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Oct 9, 2021)

Penis.


----------



## raratt (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## hothrebel (Oct 10, 2021)

Lenin1917 said:


> View attachment 5007067


What kind of shitty police office is this? Look at the background.


----------



## greg nr (Oct 10, 2021)

hothrebel said:


> What kind of shitty police office is this? Look at the background.


Cah-nah-dah police office?


----------



## Lenin1917 (Oct 10, 2021)

hothrebel said:


> What kind of shitty police office is this? Look at the background.


British I think


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 10, 2021)

Brits nah, those kids had to be Australian.


----------



## Nugachino (Oct 11, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Brits nah, those kids had to be Australian.


Can confirm. Likely a pair of mini Eshays.


----------



## ANC (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## Hugo Phurst (Oct 11, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5006931


Here's some pumpkin spice for you


----------



## ANC (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Oct 11, 2021)

Stolen.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Oct 11, 2021)

Had to share it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> Had to share it.


it's all good

you can thank the Mrs for finding that one btw


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 12, 2021)

Hugo Phurst said:


> Here's some pumpkin spice for you


Yeast is not a spice.


----------



## greg nr (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Oct 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>



Shredded Meat?
Gooieoh's?
Fruit Goops?


----------



## raratt (Oct 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


Sugar Mama
Grape Nuts Facials
Ample Charms
Honey Nuts Cheery Hoes
Apple Jacks Off


----------



## greg nr (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## Eugenios (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Nugachino (Oct 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> Sugar Mama
> Grape Nuts Facials
> Ample Charms
> Honey Nuts Cheery Hoes
> Apple Jacks Off


 Weet Boinx, Froot Sloots, Frosted Gapes, Fruit Nut's in Goats (muesli), Coco Poofs, Rice Stiffies...


----------



## raratt (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5008742


my daughter just started 4th grade and they are all required to play the violin. i feel his pain!!!!


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> my daughter just started 4th grade and they are all required to play the violin. i feel his pain!!!!


LOL we went through that.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL we went through that.


Fancy... we only had recorders.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Fancy... we only had recorders.


You can call it a fiddle if it helps


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You can call it a fiddle if it helps


I can play a mean Mary had a little lamb.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I can play a mean Mary had a little lamb.


Mmmmm I just put a leg in my freezer....

I don't remember having to play any instruments when I was younger. I tried guitar but wasn't really interested.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Mmmmm I just put a leg in my freezer....
> 
> I don't remember having to play any instruments when I was younger. I tried guitar but wasn't really interested.


I briefly played the flute. Took lessons and everything. Who the fuck takes flute lessons?

I guess guys who grow up to like going to the grocery store three times a week.


----------



## raratt (Oct 13, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Who the fuck takes flute lessons?


Jethro Tull.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> Metasynth


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Mmmmm I just put a leg in my freezer....
> 
> I don't remember having to play any instruments when I was younger. I tried guitar but wasn't really interested.


i'm like laughing grass, a recorder but that was like in 1st or 2nd grade


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Mmmmm I just put a leg in my freezer....
> 
> I don't remember having to play any instruments when I was younger. I tried guitar but wasn't really interested.



Grade four we had our choice between the recorder or ukulele. I took guitar lessons too... and quit after just a couple.


----------



## raratt (Oct 13, 2021)

I played a mean autoharp, those were cool. Played drums in grade school band, flamadiddle flam. Took guitar in 7th grade because the girls were taking it. Still play it. Parents had an organ so I messed with it also.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> I played a mean autoharp, those were cool. Played drums in grade school band, flamadiddle flam. Took guitar in 7th grade because the girls were taking it. Still play it. Parents had an organ so I messed with it also.


Had to google flamadiddle flam.


----------



## raratt (Oct 13, 2021)

I play harmonica also, forgot that one.


----------



## lokie (Oct 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I can play a mean Mary had a little lamb.


Do your fans gather to hear you play?

Stevie Ray Vaughan 





Lyrics

Mary had a little lamb,
Its fleece was white as snow black as cole, yeah.
Everywhere the child went,
The little lamb was sure to go, yeah.

He followed her to school one day,
And broke the teacher's rule.
What a time did they have,
That day at school.

Tisket, tasket,
A green and yellow basket.
Sent a letter to my baby,
On my way I passed it.







Bonus lamb content.

Thomas A. Edison - Mary had a little lamb
*August 12, 1877*. To Edison's surprise, the cylinder recorded his message, "Mary had a little lamb." People had a hard time believing his discovery at first, but soon doubt turned into awe as Edison became known as "The Wizard of Menlo Park," after the name of the city in New Jersey where he did his work. 

"The first words I spoke in the original phonograph. A little piece of practical poetry. Mary had a little lamb. Its fleece was white as snow. And everywhere that Mary went, the lamb was sure to go."





The Messed Up Origins of Mary Had a Little Lamb | Nursery Rhymes Explained - Jon Solo


----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 13, 2021)

Cool fact for me, Mary had a little lamb was about and written in Sterling, MA. 
I painted a farm house just up the road from its origin.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Oct 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> Jethro Tull.


Jethro gives lessons


----------



## raratt (Oct 13, 2021)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Jethro gives lessons


He had to take them at one time.


----------



## raratt (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> Jethro Tull.


Ian Anderson?


----------



## ANC (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 14, 2021)

Good morning.


----------



## ANC (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Nugachino (Oct 14, 2021)

ANC said:


>


U-Tube app; Suggested content: L.P.L fondles some airport lockjiggery in 14 seconds...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5009479


I might use that one


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I might use that _*once*_


Fify


----------



## raratt (Oct 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5009479


I wouldn't expose my chin doing that.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> I wouldn't expose my chin doing that.


my wife gotta a hefty right cross.......js


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> I wouldn't expose my chin doing that.


Unless you're this guy, your chin probably won't be the target.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Fancy... we only had recorders.


That instrument in German is “block flute”. Imagine my consternation when I found out its English name. Treasonous instrument made a record of my “yes I practiced” days!


----------



## raratt (Oct 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Unless you're this guy, your chin probably won't be the target.
> 
> View attachment 5009485


That would ruin some recreational possibilities.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Unless you're this guy, your chin probably won't be the target.
> 
> View attachment 5009485


I *DO NOT* want to see his tongue!


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 14, 2021)

a little Colorado humor.


----------



## raratt (Oct 14, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5009767
> 
> a little Colorado humor.


My son saw a video of them blowing up a boulder in the Sierras, he said he wish he had that job.


----------



## raratt (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> My son saw a video of them blowing up a boulder in the Sierras, he said he wish he had that job.


no doubt. blowing up most anything would be cool. lol.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## thecosmicgoat (Oct 14, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> no doubt. blowing up most anything would be cool. lol.


I like to buy the biggest firecrackers in Mexico and blow up random stuff. Surfboards, old shoes, rotten fruit, coconut shells, whatever really.


----------



## ANC (Oct 15, 2021)

Bangnana?


----------



## ANC (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## Fishbulb (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## Metasynth (Oct 15, 2021)

NinjaShamen said:


> View attachment 5010510


Not gonna lie, that sorta looks like a fun time.

I imagine it began with a conversation starting over the vibratory effects of sound waves, and just snowballed from there.

also, I smoke reefer cigarettes, how come that’s never happened to me!?!


----------



## Bareback (Oct 15, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Not gonna lie, that sorta looks like a fun time.
> 
> I imagine it began with a conversation starting over the vibratory effects of sound waves, and just snowballed from there.
> 
> also, I smoke reefer cigarettes, how come that’s never happened to me!?!


It works pretty good with a kazoo…. from the dollar tree….just saying.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 15, 2021)

Bareback said:


> It works pretty good with a kazoo…. from the dollar tree….just saying.


Uh, my gf has a kazoo


----------



## Bareback (Oct 15, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Uh, my gf has a kazoo


Report back ASAP …. I need to know I’m not weird ….my musically adventures are kinda limited.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 15, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Report back ASAP …. I need to know I’m not weird ….my musically adventures are kinda limited.


Sir, you are not weird. I was raised attending a nudist colony till I was 12. When you become desensitized to nudity that early on, well, never mind. Enough said.


----------



## Nugachino (Oct 15, 2021)

NinjaShamen said:


> View attachment 5010510


Seems like the govt didn't want to be challenged in blowing hot air up anyone's Rse.


----------



## Fishbulb (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Oct 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> That instrument in German is “block flute”. Imagine my consternation when I found out its English name. Treasonous instrument made a record of my “yes I practiced” days!


Yep, also called a blokfluit over here in Afrikaans land...


----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## TaoRich (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## TaoRich (Oct 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5009790


They save those for making clotted cream ...


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Hugo Phurst (Oct 17, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> how come that’s never happened to me!?!


You obviously never went to band camp.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## neosapien (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 18, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Not gonna lie, that sorta looks like a fun time.
> 
> I imagine it began with a conversation starting over the vibratory effects of sound waves, and just snowballed from there.
> 
> also, I smoke reefer cigarettes, how come that’s never happened to me!?!



I kinda figured with your handle, you could just hook up a sub-woofer and get a far superior effect to that of a french horn. I remember one festival where we made the "sitting box" basically just a box with two sub-woofers in it pushing enough peak electricity to power my grow. We painted it and put LEDs in it to make it look a little less like a multi-person rectangular sybian, but that's what it was.

I played my electric cello at that event through the ograsma-box, I collected a nice set of groupies shortly after laying into my low C string while playing my Drum-n-Bach set.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Oct 18, 2021)

Take care of the girls, it is breast cancer awareness month.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5012357
> Take care of the girls, it is breast cancer awareness month.


That's the funniest shit! I gotta save that one! LOL thanks!


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## madra (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## Sidram420 (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## pinner420 (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Oct 19, 2021)

Imagine posting an erroneous Covid meme in the wrong location.


----------



## raratt (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## Nugachino (Oct 20, 2021)

Did that with my dog years back. He wakes up, looks for his favourite thing to lick. Only to find they aren't there. Fuqer was lost for like a week.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5013294View attachment 5013295View attachment 5013296


cheese? well shit, all that money wasted on flowers and edible underwear...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Oct 20, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> edible underwear...


The only edible part is the strings, and what's underneath.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> The only edible part is the strings, and what's underneath.


Licorice


----------



## ANC (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 20, 2021)

ANC said:


>


that looks very cool, but as someone who rode and abused snowmobiles as a kid, that thing wouldn't make it past the first jump....those skis would snap off like parts for a model....


----------



## ANC (Oct 20, 2021)

Oh snap!


----------



## raratt (Oct 20, 2021)

Needs kissed to make it better, worked for my kids...


----------



## ANC (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Licorice
> 
> View attachment 5013323


I’d eat it.


----------



## DaFreak (Oct 20, 2021)

NinjaShamen said:


> View attachment 5010510


And that is why everybody started smoking


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## Fishbulb (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Oct 21, 2021)

I have a brass and copper pipe I made with stuff from Ace hardware, I guess I fit the description.


----------



## Kindbud421 (Oct 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have a brass and copper pipe I made with stuff from Ace hardware, I guess I fit the description.


Worked as maintenance at a factory… enuff said lol


----------



## DaFreak (Oct 21, 2021)

Everybody had those pipes. As well as apples, cans, and who can forget, bong made from 2 liter fanta bottles (your choice of beverage).


----------



## Kindbud421 (Oct 21, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> Everybody had those pipes. As well as apples, cans, and who can forget, bong made from 2 liter fanta bottles (your choice of beverage).


Ooh we got creative back in the day. Had a double chamber made outta two plastic baseball cases, fish tank air pump hose and a tube of pvc pipe… so smooth. Should state it was a bong lol


----------



## raratt (Oct 21, 2021)

Pringles tube bong.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 21, 2021)

Kindbud421 said:


> Ooh we got creative back in the day. Had a double chamber made outta two plastic baseball cases, fish tank air pump hose and a tube of pvc pipe… so smooth. Should state it was a bong lol


we made one out of an old school breast pump...

one of these style units...


----------



## greg nr (Oct 21, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> we made one out of an old school breast pump...
> View attachment 5014189
> one of these style units...


80's hookers were used to people snorting lines off their clit...... It went to a whole other level when you used a torch to melt hash off one..... Don't ask how I heard of this.......


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have a brass and copper pipe I made with stuff from Ace hardware, I guess I fit the description.


I made a brass pipe that was disguised as a vent on a pump on the destroyer I was on in the navy


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 21, 2021)

We used to make gas mask with a hose and a bowl.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Oct 21, 2021)

7gal drinking water jug gravity bong circa 1995


----------



## ANC (Oct 21, 2021)

South Africa, we break a bottle neck off, stick it full of weed and light that fucker up.


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 21, 2021)

ANC said:


> South Africa, we break a bottle neck off, stick it full of weed and light that fucker up.


Poor man chillum


----------



## Nugachino (Oct 21, 2021)

Here in South Straya. We got the same but backwards. They fill theirs with fancy rock salt. Light it. Then break the fugger after they've passed out.


----------



## ANC (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Oct 21, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> Poor man chillum


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Oct 22, 2021)

This and an apple, gotta get creative sometimes


----------



## Fishbulb (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Smokesteve (Oct 22, 2021)

This pic makes me giggle but if someone can come up with a meme for it please feel free.


----------



## Fishbulb (Oct 22, 2021)

Smokesteve said:


> This pic makes me giggle but if someone can come up with a meme for it please feel free. View attachment 5014699


That's a xbow wow.


----------



## ANC (Oct 22, 2021)

ANC said:


>


This fucker hits harder than any bong you ever had. you can feel it climbing down your spine into your shoes.


----------



## Rayi (Oct 22, 2021)

Smokesteve said:


> This pic makes me giggle but if someone can come up with a meme for it please feel free. View attachment 5014699


Fat bat


----------



## Smokesteve (Oct 22, 2021)

Fishbulb said:


> That's a xbow wow.


Reinforced suspension


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 22, 2021)

Fishbulb said:


> That's a xbow wow.


It's a Polaris. Not a KTM


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Nugachino (Oct 22, 2021)

Smokesteve said:


> This pic makes me giggle but if someone can come up with a meme for it please feel free. View attachment 5014699


Cat Woman been hitting those boxed wines in her downtime.


----------



## Solo0420 (Oct 22, 2021)

ANC said:


> South Africa, we break a bottle neck off, stick it full of weed and light that fucker up.


do you have to pack that tight or more like filling up a cone


----------



## lokie (Oct 22, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> Poor man chillum


Green Flower Original: Quick Hits with Derek Gilman / How to Use a Chillum








I would try one. I have no desire to own one.

Too high maintenance.


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 22, 2021)

lokie said:


> Green Flower Original: Quick Hits with Derek Gilman / How to Use a Chillum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like a bowl size to be able to cash it out after 8 or 9 tokes. I think they taste shittier the longer it takes to finish. ime


----------



## TaoRich (Oct 23, 2021)

Solo0420 said:


> do you have to pack that tight or more like filling up a cone


You have to light it like a normal tobacco pipe.

First drag with two burning matches held together to make a decent flame ...
... that's held for you by the dude called your 'fireman'
... then you 'stomp' the coal down with a thumb to compress

Then apply another burning match, and a big puff puff inhale ...
... hold the smoke deep in your lungs
... then pass it along

*Next Level Shit*

Add a creamer layer of crushed Mandrax ... a cheap and nasty tranquilizer

That's called 'a button' ... or 'white pipe'

_Disclaimer: Heard this from a friend. No really. Pinky swear._

Reference:








ISS TODAY: The white pipe keeps burning: How the Mandrax scourge persists


Methaqualone isn’t as profitable as heroin or meth but remains a lucrative trade for South African organised crime networks.




www.dailymaverick.co.za


----------



## GBAUTO (Oct 23, 2021)

TaoRich said:


> You have to light it like a normal tobacco pipe.
> 
> First drag with two burning matches held together to make a decent flame ...
> ... that's held for you by the dude called your 'fireman'
> ...


Tried that over 40 years ago in high school. Nasty stuff...


----------



## ANC (Oct 23, 2021)

Solo0420 said:


> do you have to pack that tight or more like filling up a cone


It isn't too tight. But it demonstrates the difference between weed and tobacco. If you lit up that much tobacco, you would be going to the hospital... with weed it is a pretty great experience.
When I was a kid, I'd sit and smoke with the rastas after work. There would be one or two of these lit at any time traveling around the cirlce.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Oct 23, 2021)

Jas I smoked lots of buttons when I was young, the closest thing they have to that is 'luuds.


----------



## lokie (Oct 23, 2021)

Blow slowly into the machine until it beeps.


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 23, 2021)

lokie said:


> Blow slowly into the machine until it beeps.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5015604
> ...


She gets out of a dui/dwi all the time.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Fishbulb (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## m4s73r (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## madra (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Oct 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


>


I have no desire to "phone", however knowing when to answer the phone can be a life saver.

*Hiker lost on mountain for 24 hours did not answer rescuer calls because he ‘did not recognize the number’*

LEADVILLE, Co, (WFLA) – A hiker who got lost on a Colorado mountain for about 24 hours ignored calls from rescue crews because he didn’t recognize the phone number, officials said.

The hiker was reported missing last week after they never returned from a trek on Mount Elbert in Colorado, according to Lake County Search and Rescue.

Mount Elbert is the highest peak in the state of Colorado at 14,400 feet.

After hours of combing the Rocky Mountain terrain without luck, the search team returned at 3 a.m. the next morning.

LCSAR officials said a team of three searchers went back out at 7 a.m. on Oct. 19 to check an area where hikers often lose their way, but learned around 9:30 a.m. that the hiker had managed to return on their own.

“The subject stated they’d lost the trail around nightfall and spent the night searching for the trail, and once on the trail, bounced around onto different trails trying to locate the proper trailhead, finally reaching their car the next morning, approximately 24 hours after they’d started their hike, LCASR officials said in the release. “They had no idea that SAR was out looking for them.”

The search and rescue team asked people not to judge the hiker’s decision to ignore the calls, adding that common sense in hindsight is not often obvious to someone alone, lost and panicking.

They had the following message for Mount Elbert visitors: “If you’re overdue according to your itinerary, and you start getting repeated calls from an unknown number, please answer the phone; it may be a SAR team trying to confirm you’re safe!”












Hiker lost on mountain for 24 hours did not answer rescuer calls because he ‘did not recognize the number’


The hiker was reported missing last week after they never returned from a trek on Mount Elbert in Colorado, the highest summit of the Rocky Mountains, according to Lake County Search and Rescue.




www.wfla.com





Edit to add content.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 26, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5017210


Vader on a Tater?....


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 26, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Vader on a Tater?....


yep....


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 26, 2021)

should have saved that one for May 4th.....hmmmm


----------



## Nugachino (Oct 26, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5017210


The only shelf an elf would go on in my home. Would be the one above the wood chipper. Hopefully one of the shed mice knocks the little bugger in.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 26, 2021)

lokie said:


> I have no desire to "phone", however knowing when to answer the phone can be a life saver.
> 
> *Hiker lost on mountain for 24 hours did not answer rescuer calls because he ‘did not recognize the number’*
> View attachment 5017252
> ...


Can relate.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 26, 2021)

lokie said:


> I have no desire to "phone", however knowing when to answer the phone can be a life saver.
> 
> *Hiker lost on mountain for 24 hours did not answer rescuer calls because he ‘did not recognize the number’*
> View attachment 5017252
> ...


what if the call was about his car warranty? he really should have answered


----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 26, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5017254


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 26, 2021)

NinjaShamen said:


> View attachment 5017416


Bout a pound.....


----------



## ANC (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 26, 2021)

ANC said:


>


saturday night in Australia?
oh, wait, the other end of the sheep would be sticking out of the bag...must be on their way to church on sunday morning...


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 26, 2021)

At first I thought the horse legs belonged to the sheep.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Oct 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5017674


The Mrs has a T shirt with that on it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> The Mrs has a T shirt with that on it.


That's awesome!


----------



## m4s73r (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 27, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5017717


That would be cool in a rec room.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## Nugachino (Oct 27, 2021)

NinjaShamen said:


> View attachment 5017416


Needs just one more thing for me to be happy with that setup. A space large enough for me to do room scale VR.


----------



## ANC (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Oct 27, 2021)

Sperman?


----------



## ANC (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## tkufoS (Oct 28, 2021)

ANC said:


> Sperman?


Super Sperm !


----------



## Nugachino (Oct 28, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> Super Sperm !


That's the one thing I don't ever want to have. I got's no snot goblins. And I hope to keep it that way.


----------



## raratt (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 28, 2021)

ANC said:


>


looks like the parking lot of most of the bars here on a saturday night


----------



## ANC (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 29, 2021)

ANC said:


>


Monitor compatibility issues!


----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Oct 30, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> View attachment 5019342


Glad sandwich bags with the flap that tucked in, and you licked the flap to close it with your cherished brick weed in it.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> with the flap that tucked in


 Yep ! I couldn't afford the zipper ones too.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 30, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> Yep ! I couldn't afford the zipper ones too.


i hated the zipper bags, the cheap fuckers would try to weigh the bag with the weed, i'd get pissed and make them weigh it then put it in the bag...


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> Glad sandwich bags with the flap that tucked in, and you licked the flap to close it with your cherished brick weed in it.


the 4 finger lid !!


----------



## raratt (Oct 30, 2021)

*1950s: From Zippers with Teeth, to Plastic Slider Zippers*
The press to close zipper bags we know today evolved from inventor Borge Madsen’s attempt to create a new clothing zipper. Instead of teeth like we see on pants zippers, Madsen’s design used interlocking plastic tracks and a slider tab. These zippers (pictured in Madsen’s original patent, right) were innovative but impractical for clothing. It was only once Max Ausnit, and his son Steven Ausnit purchased Madsen’s patent that the zipper began to get traction as a consumer item.

The Ausnits formed Flexigrip Inc. and began to sell the zippers applied to flat vinyl pencil cases and loose leaf binder inserts. While these products were a far cry from the zip lock pouches and other resealable bags we see in grocery stores, they were the early beginnings of these items.

** IMPAK offers a pull tab zipper bag reminiscent of this early design. This item is popular for disaster preparedness and marketing materials:* *PM4141251025 14.125” X 10.25” CLEAR PULL TAB ZIPPER BAG*

Didn't know they were invented that long ago.


----------



## raratt (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5019455


Reminds me of the band Fortunate Youth 








SH420


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5019455


If you see a cricket

You ARE high as fuck !


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Oct 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5018878View attachment 5018879View attachment 5018880View attachment 5018881View attachment 5018882
> View attachment 5018883


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 30, 2021)

KvarforthsDuRag said:


> View attachment 5019743View attachment 5019744View attachment 5019745View attachment 5019746


you do realize this thread is supposed to be for things that make you laugh, not cringe?
is it that other people cringing is what makes you laugh?
don't you need to be present to see the cringe?


----------



## raratt (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5019455


Ray-Ban's


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## Nugachino (Nov 2, 2021)

ANC said:


>


Holy Nutballs Batman. Is that Snoop Bobs? I love that guy. He's so forward with what he wants.


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 2, 2021)

Little Elvis decided to make an appearance in the middle of a scene…


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 2, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Little Elvis decided to make an appearance in the middle of a scene…View attachment 5021341


let me rub bellies with Laurel Goodwin circa 1962 and little Roger would have put in an appearance too...


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 2, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Little Elvis decided to make an appearance in the middle of a scene…View attachment 5021341


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 2, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5021385


Not impressed, he’s not Elvis.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 2, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Not impressed, he’s not Elvis.


i love reading the list of drugs that were in his system when he died. he wasn't messing around


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 2, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i love reading the list of drugs that were in his system when he died. he wasn't messing around


Where did you find that?


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 2, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> Where did you find that?


you ever hear of john boy and billy show? i'm pretty sure it was them that would read it off on the anniversary of his death. i'm sure it's google-able though.

and it is. i thought it was more than 10:









The Drugs That Were in Elvis’s System When He Died


Explore Elvis Presley’s death, including the drugs he was taking when he died and the role of prescription medication in the growing drug abuse epidemic.




fherehab.com


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 2, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> you ever hear of john boy and billy show? i'm pretty sure it was them that would read it off on the anniversary of his death. i'm sure it's google-able though.
> 
> and it is. i thought it was more than 10:
> 
> ...


Just read that. Pussy lol that’s crazy! Hypnotics too. He stumbled up to the Pearly Gates.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 2, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> He stumbled up to the Pearly Gates


from the Porcelain throne right to the Pearly gates. he was well lubed up for sure.

have you been to Graceland? i was in town for business and said what the hell thinking it would be kinda cheezy. it was so good i went back again before i left town.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 2, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5021469


I experiment with exessive ethanol consumption over limited time frames....


----------



## madra (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Nugachino (Nov 2, 2021)

Phark the Meta-verse. I don't want liz-bot-man running that thing.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Nov 3, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5021861


A 3 on the tree baffles a lot of people, had an FJ-40 with one.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> A 3 on the tree baffles a lot of people, had an FJ-40 with one.


old friend of mine had a really old F100 that had it too. it was kinda weird the couple times i drove it. seemed like if you tried to shift too hard, you'd rip the damn thing off the steering column. lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5021861


I can drive a standard.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5021875View attachment 5021876View attachment 5021877


I don't get the third one though.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't get the third one though.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5021879


Ok how does that help lol


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Ok how does that help lol


even with the 2nd meme, i'm not getting it either. lmao


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 3, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> even with the 2nd meme, i'm not getting it either. lmao


Must be a millennial thing


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't get the third one though.


life imitating art, or in this case memes. 

Fricken boomers.


----------



## raratt (Nov 3, 2021)

He's getting laid for placing 3rd? Only logical reason to be that happy. She looked cute.


----------



## raratt (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> life imitating art, or in this case memes.
> 
> *Fricken boomers*.


X


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> He's getting laid for placing 3rd? Only logical reason to be that happy. She looked cute.


It never mattered what place I came in...I came


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> X


I'm just teasing. Youngest boomers are pushing 60 now


----------



## greg nr (Nov 3, 2021)

We made sure all of our kids could drive a stick. The car they could use was a 98 Ford suv with a stick.

It saved my son a bunch of money when he went to buy his first new car. The dealer listed a new Honda accord at a ridiculous price, but it was a standard. Bait and switch. Only he bought it. Dealer was pissed.......


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm just teasing. Youngest boomers are pushing 60 now


58...i'm the first year model of gen x, born in 65


----------



## lokie (Nov 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It never mattered what place I came in...I came


Always best to arive early.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 3, 2021)

i learned how to drive and shift gears on an old Allis-Chalmers tractor, huge orange pos, but after about a week i could shift smoothly....then i started driving my dad's 63 f100 around the farm...while they weren't home  ...when they caught me they both acted pissed, and my mom was...but my dad started letting me drive when we went out somewhere other than town, when i was 13...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm just teasing. Youngest boomers are pushing 60 now


56


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i learned how to drive and shift gears on an old Allis-Chalmers tractor, huge orange pos, but after about a week i could shift smoothly....then i started driving my dad's 63 f100 around the farm...while they weren't home  ...when they caught me they both acted pissed, and my mom was...but my dad started letting me drive when we went out somewhere other than town, when i was 13...


I grudgingly learned six years ago. That car is gone now and we only have automatics. 

I don't get the point of a standard. Just a pain in the ass.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I grudgingly learned six years ago. That car is gone now and we only have automatics.
> 
> I don't get the point of a standard. Just a pain in the ass.


for any kind of utility vehicle, i agree...for a performance vehicle, you have a lot more control than with an automatic transmission, you decide when and why to downshift, and you can accelerate more quickly, building rpm before you shift so there is no "lag" when it shifts from gear to gear


----------



## raratt (Nov 3, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> for any kind of utility vehicle, i agree...for a performance vehicle, you have a lot more control than with an automatic transmission, you decide when and why to downshift, and you can accelerate more quickly, building rpm before you shift so there is no "lag" when it shifts from gear to gear


I can manually shift the automatic in my Challenger, just push the stick to the right. It will downshift also. It automatically shifts at redline. A 727 Torqueflight was THE competition transmission. Besides being almost bullet proof, changing the stall speed of the torque convertor and adding a shift kit is faster than anyone can shift a manual.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> I can manually shift the automatic in my Challenger, just push the stick to the right. It will downshift also. It automatically shifts at redline. A 727 Torqueflight was THE competition transmission. Besides being almost bullet proof, changing the stall speed of the torque convertor and adding a shift kit is faster than anyone can shift a manual.


My jeep can do that. I prefer stick in the turns though......not the same.


----------



## raratt (Nov 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> My jeep can do that. I prefer stick in the turns though......not the same.


I know what I'd do with a manual, my tires last longer with an auto...lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> I know what I'd do with a manual, my tires last longer with an auto...lol.


I had that same habit


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> for any kind of utility vehicle, i agree...for a performance vehicle, you have a lot more control than with an automatic transmission, you decide when and why to downshift, and you can accelerate more quickly, building rpm before you shift so there is no "lag" when it shifts from gear to gear


Haven't most supercars done away with the manual transmission?


----------



## raratt (Nov 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Haven't most supercars done away with the manual transmission?


No. SRT8 has gone to a 6 speed, the high dollar ones have paddle shifters though.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Haven't most supercars done away with the manual transmission?


that's not because it's a better choice, it's because an increasing number of people can't use a manual transmission...they'll tell you all kinds of shit about how it's better...but...it ain't


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> No. SRT8 has gone to a 6 speed, the high dollar ones have paddle shifters though.
> 
> View attachment 5021946


Our volvo has those. What I meant is the old fashioned manual transmission with clutch pedal are no longer used in super cars.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's not because it's a better choice, it's because an increasing number of people can't use a manual transmission...they'll tell you all kinds of shit about how it's better...but...it ain't


You can't change gears as smoothly and quickly as a computer.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You can't change gears as smoothly and quickly as a computer.


who says? i can shift gears with NO way for you to tell unless you're watching me do it..i can down shift coming down an incline, and use the rpm to smoothly shift higher to take off at the bottom of that hill, with no lag or lurch. i can maintain a constant speed going up all but the longest steepest hills...and i don't break down and strand you in the middle of nowhere, facing thousands of dollars worth of repairs...
i've been doing it for more than 40 years, and the only time anyone's head has even swayed slightly is when i intended them to...


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 3, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> who says? i can shift gears with NO way for you to tell unless you're watching me do it..i can down shift coming down an incline, and use the rpm to smoothly shift higher to take off at the bottom of that hill, with no lag or lurch. i can maintain a constant speed going up all but the longest steepest hills...and i don't break down and strand you in the middle of nowhere, *facing thousands of dollars worth of repairs...*
> i've been doing it for more than 40 years, and the only time anyone's head has even swayed slightly is when i intended them to...


A manual can still break, same with the clutch. I've actually had less broken automatics. And if there is a issue it's usually just a little top off of fluid.......maybe a filter change.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> who says? i can shift gears with NO way for you to tell unless you're watching me do it..i can down shift coming down an incline, and use the rpm to smoothly shift higher to take off at the bottom of that hill, with no lag or lurch. i can maintain a constant speed going up all but the longest steepest hills...and i don't break down and strand you in the middle of nowhere, facing thousands of dollars worth of repairs...
> i've been doing it for more than 40 years, and the only time anyone's head has even swayed slightly is when i intended them to...


Let's get a hot coffee and go for a ride. I'm driving!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Let's get a hot coffee and go for a ride. I'm driving!


i said i could...not that you could...but i'll still go for a ride with you driving, if i get to drive on the way back


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> A manual can still break, same with the clutch. I've actually had less broken automatics. And if there is a issue it's usually just a little top off of fluid.......maybe a filter change.


the manual transmissions don't just break...people break them, not knowing how to use them properly...90% of manual transmission repairs are burnt out clutches....


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 3, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the manual transmissions don't just break...people break them, not knowing how to use them properly...90% of manual transmission repairs are burnt out clutches....


LOL "keep off the grass" comes to mind....

Sorry bud I don't agree. Jeep manuals in the '90's where notorious for being crap. The automatics are still on the road. And many cars with a manual are cable shifted.....I've had issues with those too.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL "keep off the grass" comes to mind....
> 
> Sorry bud I don't agree. Jeep manuals in the '90's where notorious for being crap. The automatics are still on the road. And many cars with a manual are cable shifted.....I've had issues with those too.


there are good ones and bad ones..there were some spectacularly bad automatic transmissions...
gm had the rotohydromatic 375, the older chevy turboglides, the gm turbohydromatic, the fordomatic 2 speed, pontiac tempestorque,
ford explorers and escapes, and honda civics all have shit transmissions, the cvts that nissan uses are piles of shit...
in contrast, the new broncos, mach 1s, tacomas, golfs, coopers, velosters...all have stellar manual transmissions...even the civic is a much better choice with a manual...


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 3, 2021)

@BudmanTX can you weigh in please?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm just teasing. Youngest boomers are pushing 60 now


?haaah?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 3, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> there are good ones and bad ones..there were some spectacularly bad automatic transmissions...
> gm had the rotohydromatic 375, the older chevy turboglides, the gm turbohydromatic, the fordomatic 2 speed, pontiac tempestorque,
> ford explorers and escapes, and honda civics all have shit transmissions, the cvts that nissan uses are piles of shit...
> in contrast, the new broncos, mach 1s, tacomas, golfs, coopers, velosters...all have stellar manual transmissions...even the civic is a much better choice with a manual...


My Fit with a manual is a pleasure.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 3, 2021)

Actually the earlier golf/jetta, and cabroliets 4 sp and 5 sp trans and the linkage was easy to do and they were great and easy to rebuild if need.....the new ones are junk...even the flywheel are a POS dual mass my ass., dunno how many of those i'd had to replace already with the trans, selinoids going out, valve bodies taking a crap, the shift cables break, the actually shift handle ......smh...why did they make those still baffles me.

Turbo 350 trans, Power Glides, Munsie 4sp were all bullet proof. 

My GMC Sonoma S15 trans was bullet proof and it was a 5sp. I learned how to drive with a Chevy Pup standard trans 4 sp, I taught my first wife how to use the GMC just in case something would have happened to me.

When it comes to the air cooled VW....most have to be gone through now and day, but after you do it...that trans would last for ever.....

Man over Auto......i'd take Man....it's fun stepping off the clutch....


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm just teasing. Youngest boomers are pushing 60 now


 50 here.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 3, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> 50 here.....


then you're a gen. x'er, 1965-80


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 3, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5021861


Only thing I can drive is, people up the wall. Don't even have a pushbike...


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 3, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> then you're a gen. x'er, 1965-80


yep.....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 3, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> then you're a gen. x'er, 1965-80


I'm 5 months older than my wife. 

She's gen X and I'm a boomer.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 3, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm 5 months older than my wife.
> 
> She's gen X and I'm a boomer.


What do you use as the watershed date?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 3, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> What do you use as the watershed date?


Jan 1, 1966

Or is 1965 also gen X?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 3, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Jan 1, 1966


Wow. The boundaries were other a decade ago.

By this criterion I indentured my ex to a (long burst of static) boomer.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 3, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Wow. The boundaries were other a decade ago.
> 
> By this criterion I indentured my ex to a (long burst of static) boomer.


I don't feel like a boomer. 

Whatever that means...


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 3, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> I don't feel like a boomer.
> 
> Whatever that means...


I won’t tell you what I feel like, but boom isn’t it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> I don't feel like a boomer.
> 
> Whatever that means...


You're 56, born in '65? That's Gen-X.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Nov 3, 2021)

Of course my other vehicle has a 370 hp engine with a manual transmission. 1 forward gear, one reverse. No clutch.. Diesel power; turbo charged. Oh yeah.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're 56, born in '65? That's Gen-X.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 3, 2021)

greg nr said:


> Of course my other vehicle has a 370 hp engine with a manual transmission. 1 forward gear, one reverse. No clutch.. Diesel power; turbo charged. Oh yeah.


You got my attention. What is its specialty?


----------



## Cheecharoni (Nov 3, 2021)

greg nr said:


> Of course my other vehicle has a 370 hp engine with a manual transmission. 1 forward gear, one reverse. No clutch.. Diesel power; turbo charged. Oh yeah.


Boat?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 3, 2021)

Cheecharoni said:


> Boat?


Adds up


----------



## ANC (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Nov 4, 2021)

I grew up riding dirt bikes, and most of them had clutches, so driving a standard was easy peasey for me. My last car had a 6 speed manual, and it was a blast to drive, but it makes eating a cheeseburger while driving a little challenging....or messy at minimum!


----------



## greg nr (Nov 4, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> You got my attention. What is its specialty?


Ding ding on boat..... slow, but she gets the job done.


----------



## greg nr (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Nugachino (Nov 4, 2021)

greg nr said:


>


Jebus! That thing would look like an inverted winds sock. Does it start to whistle when it gets windy?


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 4, 2021)

greg nr said:


>


is that personalized plate from Whattaburger or something? looks like a double cheeseburger. lol. only in TX


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Fishbulb (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Nov 4, 2021)

ANC said:


>


One, or all?

Here is a good start for one. 







Her eyes tell me you don't want to piss her off though. Might be why she cooks for one.


----------



## ANC (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 6, 2021)

ANC said:


>


Pacheco pass? Right down the road from me. Driven that road a million times 

SH420


----------



## raratt (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Nov 7, 2021)

Sunday morning dad joke.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## neosapien (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Fishbulb (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Fishbulb (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## madra (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 9, 2021)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 5025167


----------



## ANC (Nov 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5025169


The DAYwalkers


----------



## greg nr (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 9, 2021)

Interesting......


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Interesting......


to get the dog to play with your ugly kid?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 9, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> to get the dog to play with your ugly kid?


Who's playing the dog?


----------



## ANC (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Nugachino (Nov 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5025805View attachment 5025806View attachment 5025807View attachment 5025808


The bike probably has less issues. And you can diagnose them visually in most cases. Not so for the previous owner...


----------



## raratt (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## CatHedral (Nov 11, 2021)

ANC said:


>


I predict inappropriate hand placement


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 11, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I predict inappropriate hand placement


 The adult version, shower twister


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The adult version, shower twister
> 
> View attachment 5026608


Soap.

The final frontier.


----------



## DaFreak (Nov 11, 2021)

ANC said:


>


I would hang with her.


----------



## lokie (Nov 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The adult version, shower twister
> 
> View attachment 5026608


Slippery when wet.


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 11, 2021)

ANC said:


>


This is a work free drug place. This company has a zero tolerance policy regarding the use of work ethic and self autonomy on the work site. Let's keep it that way.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 11, 2021)

Nugachino said:


> This is a work free drug place. This company has a zero tolerance policy regarding the use of work ethic and self autonomy on the work site. Let's keep it that way.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 12, 2021)

lokie said:


> Slippery when wet.
> 
> View attachment 5026627


She should try her hand at crushing grapes.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## Nugachino (Nov 12, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5027244


At this rate. I should find me a nymphomaniac. I haven't bothered looking for a muffin to butter in about 3 years...


----------



## tkufoS (Nov 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5027231


I was playing yahtzee (sp?) in '95 livin in tacoma ..took some shrooms and no bullshit , the fuckin dice did this in @ 15 minutes.. I wasn't even ready. Good time .


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 12, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> I was playing yahtzee (sp?) in '95 livin in tacoma ..took some shrooms and no bullshit , the fuckin dice did this in @ 15 minutes.. I wasn't even ready. Good time .


I wonder if those would have looked just fine.


----------



## tkufoS (Nov 12, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I wonder if those would have looked just fine.


Yep , as long as you don't plan on keeping score .


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 13, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5027244


I can go years without even thinking about sex.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## madra (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 14, 2021)

Pics are great 
Political memes lately aren’t funny


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Pics are great
> Political memes lately aren’t funny


because they remind us that we live with ignorant hateful monsters who want to destroy the rights of everyone who doesn't agree with them


----------



## DaFreak (Nov 14, 2021)

Lenin1917 said:


> I can go years without even thinking about sex.


My condolences to your spouse.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 14, 2021)

these pix are supposed to make you LOL, right? ^^^^^


----------



## raratt (Nov 14, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> these pix are supposed to make you LOL, right? ^^^^^


He's working on a perfect 0 so far.


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 14, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> these pix are supposed to make you LOL, right? ^^^^^



Ok I got one for you


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> He's working on a perfect 0 so far.


i've been on the internet for many years and never found such bad memes. Wonder what site he uses?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 14, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> these pix are supposed to make you LOL, right? ^^^^^


IKR sounds like some underage kid in mom's basement.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 14, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i've been on the internet for many years and never found such bad memes. Wonder what site he uses?


Russian interwebs....


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> IKR sounds like some underage kid in mom's basement.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5028452



But this is funny? It’s not clever at all. You like silly funny or what? Moscow not silly funny. In mother Russia the memes make you


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5028456


i was explaining rocky horror to my daughter the other day when a Meatloaf song came on the radio. lol


----------



## Pacoson71 (Nov 14, 2021)

Follow me for more relationship comments


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2021)

ANC said:


> View attachment 5027955


i don't get it...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> He's working on a perfect 0 so far.


the optimus prime "vans" meme was pretty good...but not good enough to make me like the whole post...much less lol


----------



## DaFreak (Nov 14, 2021)

Nugachino said:


> Nah. I just say teach me your ways Senpai. Chasing a nut is distracting. And sometimes expensive.


You got to put it on lay-away. Make small payments.


----------



## DaFreak (Nov 14, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i was explaining rocky horror to my daughter the other day when a Meatloaf song came on the radio. lol


I hope that included a rendition of the time dance.


----------



## raratt (Nov 14, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> time warp.


fify


----------



## lokie (Nov 14, 2021)

Lifesaver Gummies has competition.


One size fits most. Swallow Me Strawberry, Blow Me Blueberry and Tickle Me Cherry.









A PSA by Mz D


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 14, 2021)

You're a dork


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2021)

lokie said:


> Lifesaver Gummies has competition.
> 
> View attachment 5028840
> One size fits most. Swallow Me Strawberry, Blow Me Blueberry and Tickle Me Cherry.
> ...


that is an awfully small hole in those lips...hope those are the small size


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 14, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that is an awfully small hole in those lips...hope those are the small size


I'd eat it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I'd eat it.


i sure hope you mean the candy.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 14, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i sure hope you mean the candy.....


Nom nom nom....


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5028900View attachment 5028900View attachment 5028900View attachment 5028900


it's heaven, they'll have an escalator....


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 14, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's heaven, they'll have an escalator....


I did it three times.....I don't know how lol


----------



## ANC (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 15, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> View attachment 5028899


baby steps, grasshopper.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 15, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> View attachment 5029485


your facebook feed must be fire


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## DaFreak (Nov 15, 2021)

ANC said:


>


That looked like it was going to be so epic, what a shame it feel through. At the time everybody was holding their breath.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5029566


Put the torch, nectar collector and dab down... step away from the meme.

SH420


----------



## tkufoS (Nov 15, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Pics are great
> Political memes lately aren’t funny


Especially in pix that make you lol.

Maybe in /pol/


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Put the torch, nectar collector and dab down... step away from the meme.
> 
> SH420


But but but...


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> But but but...


Ok, just step away from the meme then. 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Ok, just step away from the meme then.
> 
> SH420


Good because I just refilled the butane in the torch


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 15, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> View attachment 5029584


Probably your best chance to lose that whole virgin thing 
Bonus you will look YUGE


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 15, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Probably your best chance to lose that whole virgin thing
> Bonus you will look YUGE


----------



## m4s73r (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Kindbud421 (Nov 16, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> View attachment 5029584


Is that a young Mark Hammill?


----------



## ANC (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 16, 2021)

Kindbud421 said:


> Is that a young Mark Hammill?



Looks like it right? Oh how photos come back to haunt you LOL.


----------



## budman111 (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 16, 2021)

ANC said:


>






They had one like that, that was pulled off shelves because it was “ Offensive.” Something about “ you smell him before you see him” LOL


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 16, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5030000


or how about how many toads were licked before they found the first hallucinogenic one??


----------



## raratt (Nov 16, 2021)

Mrs @BudmanTX


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> Mrs @BudmanTX
> 
> View attachment 5030054


It's Tuesday!


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> Mrs @BudmanTX
> 
> View attachment 5030054


Taco the town!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 16, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Taco the town!


Twin taco!


----------



## Pacoson71 (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 16, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> or how about how many toads were licked before they found the first hallucinogenic one??


thing is, they couldn't know they were hallucinogenic till they came across the first one, so they set out just to lick toads.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 16, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> thing is, they couldn't know they were hallucinogenic till they came across the first one, so they set out just to lick toads.....


Don't lick it.....pass it off and say it tastes like snazzberries......


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Don't lick it.....pass it off and say it tastes like snazzberries......


i don't share these people's opinion of Roald Dahl...but...
https://www.cracked.com/quick-fixes/the-filthiest-joke-ever-hidden-in-childrens-movie


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 16, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't share these people's opinion of Roald Dahl...but...
> https://www.cracked.com/quick-fixes/the-filthiest-joke-ever-hidden-in-childrens-movie


Wasn’t Roald Dahl like a major nazi sympathizer too? Or at the very least, a huge anti-Semite?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Wasn’t Roald Dahl like a major nazi sympathizer too? Or at the very least, a huge anti-Semite?


i honstly don't know, i've never looked into his life, i just always enjoyed Charlie and the chocolate factory, and both movies...if he put a joke in to amuse himself, i don't think that makes him a pedophile. maybe a weirdo...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Wasn’t Roald Dahl like a major nazi sympathizer too? Or at the very least, a huge anti-Semite?


apparently not a nazi sympathizer, but indeed an anti semite...and i still like the book and both movies...


----------



## ANC (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## hothrebel (Nov 17, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> thing is, they couldn't know they were hallucinogenic till they came across the first one, so they set out just to lick toads.....


Wouldnt it have been figured out by just handling the toads? I mean picking them up using their hands let some of the stuff soak into their skin.


----------



## go go kid (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> Mrs @BudmanTX
> 
> View attachment 5030054


yes she does love her taco's.......bacon and egg are her fav btw......


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 17, 2021)

https://media.gab.com/system/media_attachments/files/090/656/238/original/1d379b2c7aaf06c3.mp4


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 17, 2021)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 5030561


the trucks will be smarter than the assholes driving them


----------



## Rookieoftheyr (Nov 17, 2021)

ANC said:


> i know that pineapple juice didn’t do it


----------



## Pacoson71 (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 17, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> View attachment 5030704


they need some stirrups or something, like at the gynecologist office...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 17, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the trucks will be smarter than the assholes driving them


Are we talking about the Hershey highway again? 

SH420


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2021)

You just don't know how to read a crowd....


----------



## Smokesteve (Nov 17, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> View attachment 5030785


I like that pic of old Joe looks like he is cooking ribs and drinking Moonshine.


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 17, 2021)

Smokesteve said:


> I like that pic of old Joe looks like he is cooking ribs and drinking Moonshine.



Reminds me of this 85 yo old man I met on the side of the road selling smoked meat out of a trailer. I got to bullshitting with him and he gave me some shrooms. A month or so later I came back and gave him an 1/8 of weed just because he was so cool but he didn’t really remember me because he asked if he owed me anything LOL.


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2021)

Days......


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 17, 2021)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 5030561


Probably part of the payment plan. You miss a payment and two noti's on your smart watch. Your car Repo's itself back through the automated carwash and then on to the dealership.


----------



## DaFreak (Nov 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> apparently not a nazi sympathizer, but indeed an anti semite...and i still like the book and both movies...


I was listening to Michael Jackson the other day and somebody said, “ewww, how can you listen to that.” So I said, “well he didn’t rape me.”


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 18, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> I was listening to Michael Jackson the other day and somebody said, “ewww, how can you listen to that.” So I said, “well he didn’t rape me.”


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Nugachino (Nov 19, 2021)

Lenin1917 said:


> View attachment 5031476View attachment 5031477


You gave him Two Fiddy? No wonder that gotdaym monsta keep comin back!


----------



## ANC (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Nov 19, 2021)

I know you are singing this now.


----------



## ANC (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## DaFreak (Nov 19, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> Closest I got to anything like that is having the toilet paper rip and my finger go through. I’m like “ Nope! Definitely not for me.”


Interesting. Lie about something nobody asked you about. Personally I love it. Having some super sexy chick done up in S&M garb licking your asshole as she wants you off is up there with the best experiences.


----------



## sunni (Nov 19, 2021)

no politics in tnt


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## sunni (Nov 19, 2021)

hey yea since were not going to listen to the admins youre removed from the thread


----------



## lokie (Nov 19, 2021)

sunni said:


> hey yea since were not going to listen to the admins youre removed from the thread


I miss all the fun.


----------



## raratt (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Nov 20, 2021)

ANC said:


>


I like the little toys he has floating around. He really likes his grooming!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 20, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5032049


i think they supplied the costumes on the old start trek series...and maybe Logan's run...and possibly space:1999....


----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## DaFreak (Nov 21, 2021)

Lenin1917 said:


> View attachment 5032616


If they could only pull that move with the whole family.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## Tracker (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## Metasynth (Nov 22, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5033319


Holy shit…I’ve done that.


----------



## Tracker (Nov 22, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5033319


That's the truth!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5033319


What?


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## neosapien (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## neosapien (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5033469


I heard his voice say that lol


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


Yep, that was me the first (and last) three times I dabbed.

Imma cheep date.


----------



## ANC (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## thecosmicgoat (Nov 23, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5033950


Perché?


----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 24, 2021)

No words needed ……


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 25, 2021)

Lenin1917 said:


> View attachment 5034864


fetish gear for elves?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 25, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5035405


i used to live in Fargo, that was just a trip to the 7-11 back then


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 25, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5035405


If it were me. It would only be herbs. I haven't chased Slot C in a few years.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 26, 2021)

Anyone else get up early for the Black Friday sales? I did and scored a new cell phone.


----------



## ANC (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## DaFreak (Nov 26, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Anyone else get up early for the Black Friday sales? I did and scored a new cell phone.


Reminds me of back in the day when you used to call somebody from your car just to tell them you were calling from the car.


----------



## raratt (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Nugachino (Nov 26, 2021)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 5035933


I don't care what sales are on. I only buy what I need to. Not junk on sale.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## DaFreak (Nov 27, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5036210


That is awesome. Does anybody remember the magnetic ones before cans went aluminum?


----------



## tkufoS (Nov 27, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> That is awesome. Does anybody remember the magnetic ones before cans went aluminum?


I remember " static " cling ones . the ones originally posted look pretty fancy .


----------



## raratt (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## neosapien (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 28, 2021)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 5033383View attachment 5033384View attachment 5033385View attachment 5033386View attachment 5033387View attachment 5033388View attachment 5033389View attachment 5033390View attachment 5033391View attachment 5033392


That last meme, they really should have replaced the 56 with a 10.


----------



## DaFreak (Nov 28, 2021)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 5036950


lol, they charge on the power lines. That is so awesome. I would bet it's a joke, but still awesome.


----------



## raratt (Nov 28, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> That last meme, they really should have replaced the 56 with a 10.


Geek.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 28, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> That last meme, they really should have replaced the 56 with a 10.


Your intellect and attention to detail is truly 66-7-95-53-52


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 28, 2021)

neosapien said:


> Your intellect and attention to detail is truly 66-7-95-53-52


And for you,
5 8 7 92 16


----------



## lokie (Nov 28, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> And for you,
> 5 8 7 92 16


BR-549?


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 28, 2021)

lokie said:


> BR-549?


Gravy


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Nov 28, 2021)

My knowledge is periodic.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 28, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> And for you,
> 5 8 7 92 16


What, not 5 8 7 68?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> My knowledge is periodic.


Mine has been downgraded to sporadic.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> My knowledge is periodic.


That's OK, most times with CN I'm rather out of my element.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 28, 2021)

neosapien said:


> That's OK, most times with CN I'm rather out of my element.


I will table my motions until we can pool our expertise.


----------



## raratt (Nov 28, 2021)

I'm just happy to not be called a 5.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 28, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I will table my motions until we can pool our expertise.


In that case I need help.

With a little inspection the series x,y,z = s

can be observed to have s = (z * 10) - (y - x)

For the first equation s = (8 * 10) - (5 - 1) = 76

Similarly for the second equation s = (3 * 10) - (7 - 2) = 25 …. and so on.

Therefore for the last equation, s = (8 * 10) - (3 - 5) = 80 - (-3) = 82.

Thus 5,3,8=82.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 28, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> In that case I need help.
> 
> With a little inspection the series x,y,z = s
> 
> ...


I cannot pun on Pb. 

You, Sir, have lead me astray.


----------



## greg nr (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 28, 2021)

Plumbum. Thanks


----------



## ANC (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 29, 2021)

333-333-333?


----------



## ANC (Nov 29, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> 333-333-333?


when we still had dial phones you could tap the hangup switch in a sequence of taps equal to the number you were dialing....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Nutty sKunK (Nov 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5035821


His Xmas stocking must be massive!!!


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 29, 2021)

Yep I got good at using my managers phone (without the dial) it was at a theater and I cleaned up after shows that was in jr high


ANC said:


> when we still had dial phones you could tap the hangup switch in a sequence of taps equal to the number you were dialing....


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm just happy to not be called a 5.


You sir are 79
(just sitting here in detention)


----------



## raratt (Nov 29, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> You sir are 79
> (just sitting here in detention)


I feel pretty rusty to be that element, thank you however.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Nov 30, 2021)

you guys are all 7 92 117.....


----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## neosapien (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 1, 2021)

Can I get an Amen!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 2, 2021)

Annette Cummings wants to connect and share nudes.


----------



## ANC (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 2, 2021)

ANC said:


>


Pi is gonna be lit!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Pi is gonna be lit!


On second thought if Pi and Rho could merge that would be fire!


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 2, 2021)

greg nr said:


>


Marijuanenorah

Happy Hackyourlungsoutkkah


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## carlsbarn (Dec 3, 2021)

greg nr said:


>




Happy Chronica


----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Dec 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5039887View attachment 5039889View attachment 5039890


Really? People masturbate to youtube videos? I haven't seen one vid that even made it move. Of course I'm not 12, but really...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 3, 2021)

greg nr said:


> Really? People masturbate to youtube videos? I haven't seen one vid that even made it move. Of course I'm not 12, but really...


I'm watching a youtube video on putting a tree together.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Tracker (Dec 4, 2021)

ANC said:


>


Ha! I just saw that somewhere else and posted it...then I saw your post from earlier today!


----------



## Tracker (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 6, 2021)

Lol


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Hiphophippo (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Dec 6, 2021)

George was a legend, for a day...


----------



## raratt (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Nugachino (Dec 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5042293


That's about the only tree I want up in my house. Doesn't even have to be cursemas time.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Nugachino (Dec 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5042319View attachment 5042320View attachment 5042321View attachment 5042322


doesn't matter how neatly you put those lights away. they always seem to have been practicing their knots while in storage. we had those really spikey ones as a kid. I accidentally stepped on one of the bulb housings. Those lights were mysteriously broken that very same year... Don't know how. XD


----------



## Dreminen169 (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Dreminen169 (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 7, 2021)

.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 7, 2021)

Nugachino said:


> doesn't matter how neatly you put those lights away. they always seem to have been practicing their knots while in storage. we had those really spikey ones as a kid. I accidentally stepped on one of the bulb housings. Those lights were mysteriously broken that very same year... Don't know how. XD


Wrap them around a paper towel cardboard. It helps.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2021)

Nugachino said:


> doesn't matter how neatly you put those lights away. they always seem to have been practicing their knots while in storage. we had those really spikey ones as a kid. I accidentally stepped on one of the bulb housings. Those lights were mysteriously broken that very same year... Don't know how. XD





DarkWeb said:


> Wrap them around a paper towel cardboard. It helps.


@DarkWeb beat me. I used a flat piece of cardboard so it wasn't overlapping. My new tree has lights pre-installed, just plug it in. Modern technology is amazing.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @DarkWeb beat me. I used a flat piece of cardboard so it wasn't overlapping. My new tree has lights pre-installed, just plug it in. *Modern technology is amazing*.


Until those go out & then it's not.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 7, 2021)

Oh, It's perfect for rigging up the lights.

A funny Christmas song for any who haven't heard it Highly recommended !


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @DarkWeb beat me. I used a flat piece of cardboard so it wasn't overlapping. My new tree has lights pre-installed, just plug it in. Modern technology is amazing.





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Until those go out & then it's not.


Or you start to smell something......LOL we had a pre-lit fake tree before.......one year after decorating it....it started to burn and well that was the end of that. Happy nothing bad happened......just had to decorate again lol


----------



## ANC (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Nugachino (Dec 8, 2021)

ANC said:


>


There are no vampires left, as they ran out of tasty virgins to feast on.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Dec 8, 2021)

Nugachino said:


> There are no vampires left, as they ran out of tasty virgins to feast on.


Oh, they are still around, though misunderstood. They could always go out in the day, they just preferred the night. And they don't drink blood. They prey on underage children, usually at night. Some of the children become infected with hate, ignorance, and racism. They in turn grow up to infect yet more.

Recently, they have grown in numbers to the point where they are running for political office. They also control several large media outlets.

Now, where is that kit?


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 8, 2021)

Nugachino said:


> There are no vampires left, as they ran out of tasty virgins to feast on.


Those were uniporns.


----------



## Fishbulb (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 8, 2021)

it's like deja vu all over again?


----------



## raratt (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 8, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> it's like deja vu all over again?


Groundhog Day, again


----------



## ANC (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Dec 9, 2021)

@Jeffislovinlife


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 9, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5043538


fuck santa that's what i want....taco's and tequila


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> fuck santa that's what i want....taco's and tequila


You gonna buy him dinner first?


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You gonna buy him dinner first?


sure, hope he like venison....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 9, 2021)

raratt said:


> @Jeffislovinlife
> 
> View attachment 5043556


 A very smart idea it is


----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> sure, hope he like venison....


oh deer.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 9, 2021)

A


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 9, 2021)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> A
> 
> View attachment 5043876


I got that....easy peasy


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I got that....easy peasy
> 
> View attachment 5043882


So apt.. we ordering tanks... love these 500G big boys.. bit want special 250G/1000litre tall boys...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Nugachino (Dec 9, 2021)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> A
> 
> View attachment 5043876


I could have a whole warehouse full of those barrels, and I still wouldn't have enough to give.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 9, 2021)

Nugachino said:


> I could have a whole warehouse full of those barrels, and I still wouldn't have enough to give.



goals!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Smokesteve (Dec 10, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5043931


Ahh yes Mr.Hands. (Look it up very disturbing)


----------



## Nugachino (Dec 10, 2021)

Smokesteve said:


> Ahh yes Mr.Hands. (Look it up very disturbing)


Is that like a budget Edward Peckerhands?


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Dec 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I got that....easy peasy
> 
> View attachment 5043882



This one gets delivered direct from amazon with a partner in the barrel too.






Amazon.com: Passion Lubes, Natural Water-Based Lubricant, 55 Gallon Drum/7040 Fl Oz : Health & Household


Buy Passion Lubes, Natural Water-Based Lubricant, 55 Gallon Drum/7040 Fl Oz on Amazon.com ✓ FREE SHIPPING on qualified orders



www.amazon.com


----------



## raratt (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5044146


I never think about Corona or plastic-ey rifles

My wife thinks about patio furniture though


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 10, 2021)

Hmm… sounds like something I would do.


----------



## Smokesteve (Dec 10, 2021)

Nugachino said:


> Is that like a budget Edward Peckerhands?


No it's a man who had sex with a horse causing severe organ damage and death. Him a a group of friends filmed it on multiple occasions. Google.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## CatHedral (Dec 10, 2021)

Lenin1917 said:


> View attachment 5044326View attachment 5044327


Wile I oppose your politics


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Nugachino (Dec 10, 2021)

Smokesteve said:


> No it's a man who had sex with a horse causing severe organ damage and death. Him a a group of friends filmed it on multiple occasions. Google.


Bruh, I'm not googling something about a person who likes to get their insides rearranged by a gotdamn loch ness monster wiener.


----------



## ClasicRoast (Dec 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5044146


That lawn is terrible


----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Dec 11, 2021)

ClasicRoast said:


> That lawn is terrible


----------



## Nugachino (Dec 11, 2021)

lokie said:


>


sound like a bar full of woo girls


----------



## lokie (Dec 11, 2021)

Nugachino said:


> sound like a bar full of woo girls


----------



## neosapien (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Dec 11, 2021)

My wife and I haven't had sex in so long I forget which one of us is supposed to be tied up


----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## Nugachino (Dec 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5044755
> My wife and I haven't had sex in so long I forget which one of us is supposed to be tied up


Instructions unclear. Got my dik stuck in dishwasher.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## tkufoS (Dec 12, 2021)

Lenin1917 said:


> View attachment 5044697


I am fureel !


----------



## raratt (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Dec 12, 2021)

Zactly, I have no idea where they get their descriptions from. "Smells like fresh mowed alfalfa om a pumkin pie" ???


----------



## raratt (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## 420God (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Dec 13, 2021)

Ever wonder where the garments on the clearance sale rack came from?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 13, 2021)

Lenin1917 said:


> View attachment 5045918


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 14, 2021)

ANC said:


>


why does that remind me of the fox news?


----------



## raratt (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## 420God (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Metasynth (Dec 15, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5047239


My favorite Gary Larson…


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 15, 2021)

​


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5047355


Vini, Vidi, Vaguery....


----------



## ANC (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Dec 16, 2021)

ANC said:


>


love it when the tables are turned


----------



## go go kid (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## DCcan (Dec 16, 2021)

Bank Holiday! The Govt closed the banks.


----------



## raratt (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5047691


i'd eat em...or at least suck on them...


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Dec 16, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'd eat em...or at least suck on them...



I like to nibble on them, a little....


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 16, 2021)

​


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 16, 2021)

go go kid said:


> love it when the tables are turned


if the pic was a bit bigger, you'd see the lion chasing both of them. lol.


----------



## raratt (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Dec 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5047772
> View attachment 5047773
> View attachment 5047775


Do you have a pupster? Pics (of the pup - nudes ok)?


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 16, 2021)

​


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Dec 17, 2021)

This isn’t even a meme... but I couldn’t hold the giggles in.. I mean are they really going to try and sell packs with that brand? I think so..


----------



## ANC (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 17, 2021)

When your Elf on a shelf gets into your Halloween "Saw" movies!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2021)

greg nr said:


> Do you have a pupster? Pics (of the pup - nudes ok)?


Beanie says hi! I don't have any nude pics of him... what an odd request.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Dec 17, 2021)

@Paul Drake


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> @Paul Drake
> View attachment 5048408


So true


----------



## ANC (Dec 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> @Paul Drake
> View attachment 5048408


That not a south! This is a South... Just kidding I think Australia has the unlivable south down better.


----------



## raratt (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Nugachino (Dec 17, 2021)

ANC said:


>


I've watched this about 20 times... You can see the third guy on the inside pick up the other guy's bike and drag it along almost flawlessly.


----------



## Nugachino (Dec 17, 2021)

ANC said:


> That not a south! This is a South... Just kidding I think Australia has the unlivable south down better.


Our south does get warm. But our north... sheesh, 48 degrees celcius as an average in mid summer... Not fun at all. Not when the roads are melting.


----------



## raratt (Dec 17, 2021)

Nugachino said:


> 48 degrees celcius


=118 F, we usually stop short at 106 or so, 110 is not out of the question. I have seen it 120 in the north valley before.


----------



## tkufoS (Dec 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> =118 F, we usually stop short at 106 or so, 110 is not out of the question. I have seen it 120 in the north valley before.


Lol.. 120 is our summer average temp . The summer is @ 4 - 5 months


----------



## raratt (Dec 17, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> The summer is @ 4 - 5 months


Ours is about the same, sometimes 6 mos. We usually don't stay above 100 more than a couple weeks at a time at most.


----------



## lokie (Dec 17, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> Lol.. 120 is our summer average temp . The summer is @ 4 - 5 months


120 is hot even when basking by the pool at the The Gezirah Palace .


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 17, 2021)

When you get my age it doesn't matter, it's always too hot or too cold.


----------



## tkufoS (Dec 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> Ours is about the same, sometimes 6 mos. We usually don't stay above 100 more than a couple weeks at a time at most.


There is a month or so where it doesn't get much cooler than 90° at night ..


----------



## ANC (Dec 17, 2021)

yeah it gets maybe 42C or 44C on few days during summer. this year has been very mild so far with about weekly rains even.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> =118 F, we usually stop short at 106 or so, 110 is not out of the question. I have seen it 120 in the north valley before.


Couple years ago we hit 116° here in town
Pic was before peak



SH420


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 17, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Couple years ago we hit 116° here in town
> Pic was before peak
> 
> View attachment 5048612
> ...


Just the right temp for a Garlic Festival!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 17, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Just the right temp for a Garlic Festival!


I have a really bad joke... it's just too close to home 

SH420


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 17, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I have a really bad joke... it's just too close to home
> 
> SH420


Nah, it's made everyone strong.  (smelling)


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> =118 F, we usually stop short at 106 or so, 110 is not out of the question. I have seen it 120 in the north valley before.


I remember Dubai 1983. 122 in the shade. The one time I had heat hallucinations. I had to take a walk on the beach. Persian Gulf sand smells kind a bad. Sulfurous.


----------



## raratt (Dec 17, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I remember Dubai 1983. 122 in the shade. The one time I had heat hallucinations. I had to take a walk on the beach. Persian Gulf sand smells kind a bad. Sulfurous.


The alcohol thermometers will actually explode like in the cartoons. (red liquid)


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> The alcohol thermometers will actually explode like in the cartoons. (red liquid)


I just remember thinking

“is beach”

“beach:water”

“water is on my left”

(cease translation)

(yaw -90)

(ok, resume translation)

(Walking became slow. It is interesting that when body and water are the same temp)

Once I was in about 5 feet of water, there was a cooler layer below. A positively frosty 85 or so. I fanned it up with my hands. My nips crinkled, and my vision was restored from a blurry band of red and blue.

ah, youth


----------



## raratt (Dec 17, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I just remember thinking
> 
> “is beach”
> 
> ...


I always ended up doing the Christmas tour in the desert, the temps were like summer here. Got stuck in Mildenhall for a couple days on my way home once, I about froze my ass off, didn't even take jeans with me.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> I always ended up doing the Christmas tour in the desert, the temps were like summer here. Got stuck in Mildenhall for a couple days on my way home once, I about froze my ass off, didn't even take jeans with me.


Reminds me of Samuel Clemens remsrking on Californian weather.

Well, damn. I was suckered.









Mark Twain on Coldest Winter


A ridiculous number of jokes, witty retorts, and words of wisdom have been falsely attributed to America's most famous humorist.




www.snopes.com


----------



## raratt (Dec 17, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Reminds me of Samuel Clemens remsrking on Californian weather.
> 
> Well, damn. I was suckered.
> 
> ...


Yup, source unknown.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 17, 2021)

I've had this train of thought, yea, coming (to) off of ludes. 



cannabineer said:


> I just remember thinking
> 
> “is beach”
> 
> ...


Was cold except for this spot on the floor.

Floor white but not a hospital.

This floor drain is out of place. (5" from my face)

"hey! someone here to see you. get up!'

yes, youth.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I've had this train of thought, yea, coming (to) off of ludes.


My principal response to ludes was unintentionally colliding with existing structure and marveling at how numb my face was.

They used to tout 714 as some kind of aphrodisiac. If my face is numb, what’s the point?


----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## neosapien (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Dec 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5049116


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Tracker (Dec 18, 2021)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> View attachment 5049255


Holy shit that would be so creepy!!!!


----------



## greg nr (Dec 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Beanie says hi! I don't have any nude pics of him... what an odd request.
> 
> View attachment 5048377


Cute pup!!!

But clearly you have never heard of "The Society for Indecency to Naked Animals". In its day, it had tens of thousands of followers. I merely didn't want to make you think I was a member.


----------



## Tracker (Dec 18, 2021)

I saw The Far Side posts from a few pages back. This is my favorite.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 19, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> They used to tout 714 as some kind of aphrodisiac.


Only if you find Joe Friday attractive


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## carlsbarn (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Dec 19, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Only if you find Joe Friday attractive


I always thought joe friday was gaf. He probably died at 53 from lung and liver cancer. He would have died of aids, but he was an ass nobody would go near. But even if I was into that, I wouldn't go near him. Now james bond's friday was hot in a way....


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 19, 2021)

greg nr said:


> I always thought joe friday was gaf. He probably died at 53 from lung and liver cancer. He would have died of aids, but he was an ass nobody would go near. But even if I was into that, I wouldn't go near him. Now james bond's friday was hot in a way....


I am convinced most deaths in their 50s attributed to other ills were actually diverticulitis 
The advent of treatment has changed the average life expectancy


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 19, 2021)

greg nr said:


> I always thought joe friday was gaf. He probably died at 53 from lung and liver cancer. He would have died of aids, but he was an ass nobody would go near. But even if I was into that, I wouldn't go near him. Now james bond's friday was hot in a way....


jack webb died of a heart attack at age 62


----------



## greg nr (Dec 19, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> jack webb died of a heart attack at age 62


I was projecting the character, not the actor......


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 19, 2021)

greg nr said:


> I was projecting the character, not the actor......


he was the character, the only part that was acting was being a cop...that was really him on the tv, he was a conservative conservative...


----------



## Nixs (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Antidote Man (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## neosapien (Dec 20, 2021)

This is what my brain conjures up every time I walk pass this section of the supermarket.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 20, 2021)

neosapien said:


> This is what my brain conjures up every time I walk pass this section of the supermarket.
> View attachment 5050700


*past. I think. I have the most trouble with them two fuckers. 

I have a funny feeling @cannabineer has a similar antipasti image in his head. I think it involves panzer tanks though.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 20, 2021)

neosapien said:


> This is what my brain conjures up every time I walk pass this section of the supermarket.
> View attachment 5050700


In my best Eric Cartman voice 
They killed fettuccine


----------



## raratt (Dec 20, 2021)

Aunty pasta.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> Aunty pasta.
> View attachment 5050748


She's got a noodle


----------



## tkufoS (Dec 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> She's got a noodle


That smells like roses ?


----------



## greg nr (Dec 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> She's got a noodle


took me a while to notice the pasta....


----------



## raratt (Dec 20, 2021)

Where's @Singlemalt ? 
Waiting for him to say "Id eat that".


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> Where's @Singlemalt ?
> Waiting for him to say "Id eat that".


With all that sand on it?


----------



## Rayi (Dec 20, 2021)

Sand is Silica and Silica makes your stem harder


----------



## lokie (Dec 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> Where's @Singlemalt ?
> Waiting for him to say "Id eat that".


Eat it? 

That looks biscuit soppin good.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 20, 2021)

Rayi said:


> Sand is Silica and Silica makes your stem harder


Yeah but my ph is already to high


----------



## raratt (Dec 20, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> With all that sand on it?


Al dente.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 20, 2021)

greg nr said:


> took me a while to notice the pasta....


Pasta? Where?


----------



## raratt (Dec 20, 2021)

I think her rose has been penetrated.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> I think her rose has been penetrated.


bud stuff


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> Where's @Singlemalt ?
> Waiting for him to say "Id eat that".


Yep, I'd eat that.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 20, 2021)

the pasta is penne rigate


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Dec 21, 2021)

Canadian biker.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Dec 21, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5051165


They don't let stoners roll the burrito's. They have a tendency to lick the tortilla when closing them.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Dec 21, 2021)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 5051483





curious old fart said:


> View attachment 5051483


meh, too soon


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2021)

neosapien said:


> *past. I think. I have the most trouble with them two fuckers.
> 
> I have a funny feeling @cannabineer has a similar antipasti image in his head. I think it involves panzer tanks though.


What came to me was the devil, Pastafari style.


----------



## Nixs (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Nutty sKunK (Dec 22, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5051811


Was his name weedvin? Lol


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Tikbalang (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Tikbalang (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 22, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5052182


why is every blurry image with long hair and a beard jesus? that was only EVERY MAN ALIVE at the time...coulda been Mo, from the deli
it actually kind of reminds me of Doug Henning.....


----------



## Nugachino (Dec 22, 2021)

Nixs said:


>


 Had the guy in the top one seen a back shot shadow (minus the middle bit- unless you're into that) like she did. He would likely say the same. Cos we all know them big ol fun bags turn into old leathery goon bags.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 22, 2021)

Tikbalang said:


> View attachment 5052201


i really have been saying that for years now....


----------



## ANC (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Nixs (Dec 23, 2021)

Nugachino said:


> Had the guy in the top one seen a back shot shadow (minus the middle bit- unless you're into that) like she did. He would likely say the same. Cos we all know them big ol fun bags turn into old leathery goon bags.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 23, 2021)

ANC said:


>


wonder if that thing is hooked up to a storage battery?


----------



## greg nr (Dec 23, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> wonder if that thing is hooked up to a storage battery?


Probably a vibrating saddle.............


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## tkufoS (Dec 23, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Dorian Grey.


This should be in r/pol


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 23, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> This should be in r/pol


it makes me laugh...every time i look at it...


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## DCcan (Dec 23, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> This should be in r/pol


I was thinking in the "Beautiful" thread, but it's a frighteningly poignant work of art.


----------



## tkufoS (Dec 23, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I was thinking in the "Beautiful" thread, but it's a frighteningly poignant work of art.


Meh .. ! Post funny shit here please.


----------



## tkufoS (Dec 23, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it makes me laugh...every time i look at it...


Ok.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Dec 24, 2021)

Is this a rerererepost?


----------



## Fishbulb (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Fishbulb (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 24, 2021)

@curious2garden say it ain't so!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5053053
> @curious2garden say it ain't so!


Sign got it right


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 24, 2021)

My prostate exam face.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My prostate exam face.


----------



## 420God (Dec 24, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My prostate exam face.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 24, 2021)

420God said:


> View attachment 5053062


LOL !!
+


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 24, 2021)

looks a little raw


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Nixs (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## greg nr (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Dec 26, 2021)

TP?


----------



## Nugachino (Dec 26, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5054093


Yeah man. Some solar panels, a full bridge rectifier, a bunch of super capacitors and some dc-dc buck boost converters would have gone down a whole lot better than, yet another pair of 2 dollar socks, I could wear through in less than half an hour.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Dec 26, 2021)

Close.


----------



## Nixs (Dec 26, 2021)

general growing subforum 






Sorry for the repost.


----------



## ANC (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5055013


Beautiful eyes


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 27, 2021)

Eye..

Boo...

Oobs.

Nice Audi S4


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> Close.



Nuggest is the best this time of year


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 27, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> Eye..
> 
> Boo...
> 
> ...


Car?


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 27, 2021)

Admit, you went back to see if it was an Audi. Lmao


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 27, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> Admit, you went back to see if it was an Audi. Lmao


I went back to see her boobs


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 27, 2021)

Ah huh still beautiful


----------



## Nugachino (Dec 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5055013


She looks too expensive to be staring this way.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## 420God (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Dec 28, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5055623


I have been in that exact conversation. 

"Just go away"

Then, as I pick up my keys the utterance "WHERE DO YOU THINK YOU ARE GOING" is heard.


----------



## tkufoS (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> Eye..
> 
> Boo...
> 
> ...


Oh fuck an Audi. BMW dude here


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Dec 28, 2021)

Hold my beer!







Thanks but I'm holding my own.


----------



## tkufoS (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 28, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> View attachment 5055827


Looks like a face......


----------



## Carnitastaco (Dec 28, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Oh fuck an Audi. BMW dude here


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 28, 2021)

Had a E31 BMW 840 back in the day.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 28, 2021)

Pacoson71 said:


> View attachment 5055916


Sweet custom job


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 28, 2021)

No custom, just AC/ Schnitzer rims. Car was all else stock


----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 29, 2021)

Lenin1917 said:


> View attachment 5056116View attachment 5056117View attachment 5056118View attachment 5056119


i worry about you sometimes...this actually seems humorous to you?...any of this?...talk to your physician about changing your meds, and...just talk to your psychologist.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 29, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i worry about you sometimes...this actually seems humorous to you?...any of this?...talk to your physician about changing your meds, and...just talk to your psychologist.



Wow thay was a stretch... coffee must have been warm this morning 

Italians and jersey trash Def funny

Sleep paralysis demon telling the easily manipulated masses to like cookies... not funny, its true

Elder scroll khajhit has or wants your stuff- funny

Trends are for fascist so they know how to dress... funny


I mean maybe not your generational.jokes...but I'd say up the medication 

If you tell a joke and no one luaghs... that's funny -NM


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 29, 2021)

Opps


----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 29, 2021)

When I don’t like a joke I usually just ignore it and carry on or maybe angry face it and carry on but that’s it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 29, 2021)

Lenin1917 said:


> When I don’t like a joke I usually just ignore it and carry on or maybe angry face it and carry on but that’s it.View attachment 5056182


1 too effeminate, "roar, y'all"...
2 cool looking lion, not so sure about the lgbtq wings
3 looks like the white guy with dreads that works at weigels
4 looks like he just came from the barber shop
5 looks like a friar
6 looks like a dog with a halloween mask
7 looks like a hyena with a big nose
8 looks like a japanese demon with chtulu in its belly
9 looks anorexic, with an overbite
10 looks like a leopard in a balliwood movie....


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## newgrow16 (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## GBAUTO (Dec 29, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> View attachment 5056303


I'm pretty sure that any primate can relate...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 29, 2021)

GBAUTO said:


> I'm pretty sure that any primate can relate...


I’m sure Robs been there


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 29, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> I’m sure Robs been there


scale looks about right, i'm guessing


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 29, 2021)

_


https://www.instagram.com/tv/CYE5zo_AZya/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link


_


----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Nixs (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


i like that they went to the trouble to put the top on the dog, too....gotta coordinate...


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 30, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i like that they went to the trouble to put the top on the dog, too....gotta coordinate...


poor dog


----------



## Nixs (Dec 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 31, 2021)

BEAVERTON, Ore. (KPTV) - Officers were able to track down an early morning burglary suspect thanks to footprints he left in the snow, according to the Beaverton Police Department.














Footprints in snow help K-9 Atlas track down burglary suspect in Beaverton


BEAVERTON, Ore. (KPTV) - Officers were able to track down an early morning burglary suspect thanks to footprints he left in the snow, according to the Beaverton Police Department.




www.kptv.com


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Tikbalang (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 31, 2021)

Too soon?


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Dec 31, 2021)

So who's going to tell her that someone nutted all over her chest?





Apropos:


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 31, 2021)

What's in store for 2022?


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 1, 2022)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> View attachment 5058247


That's funny?? How?


----------



## lokie (Jan 1, 2022)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> View attachment 5058247


That is crass, not lol.


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Jan 1, 2022)

Is this better?


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Jan 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> That's funny?? How?


Cause Jesus ain't saving shit. It's fucking hilarious.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 1, 2022)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> Maybe if you were smart enough to understand the meme... Looser.


I understand the meme dipshit it's the fact you and a few others have no tact. I'm not religious but I do believe what goes around comes around. Could have easily been a meme saying "fuck them I'm not bringing the wine" same point and funny but not an asshole.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 1, 2022)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> If you understood the meme you wouldn't have been offended according to your last reply. Shoo.
> View attachment 5058332


You are an idiot.

Hey how's the meth today......tonight....


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Jan 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You are an idiot.
> 
> Hey how's the meth today......tonight....


Coming from a guy that can't understand a simple meme. Shoo.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 1, 2022)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> Coming from a guy that can't understand a simple meme. Shoo.


No...I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> No...I'm not going anywhere.
> View attachment 5058344


Guy's the biggest tweeker troll here, lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 1, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Guy's the biggest tweeker troll here, lol.


I know I've seen it and follow along more than just tnt  

Twenty eight hours a day thirty five days a month......


----------



## greg nr (Jan 1, 2022)

Iggie island is going to need to get bigger........


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I know I've seen it and follow along more than just tnt
> 
> Twenty eight hours a day thirty five days a month......


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Jan 1, 2022)

This chick walks into a spiderweb.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## thecosmicgoat (Jan 1, 2022)

You guys are lame and have bad taste in humour. And maybe just a tad sensitive. 
Since people can't post stuff to make me lol, I get to read all you idiots bark back and forth at each other. Your a meth head, your penis is small, same banter over and over. More helpless Jesus and suffering children and less of the crying on who's butthurt from a meme. Suck it up boys and girls.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 1, 2022)

thecosmicgoat said:


> You guys are lame and have bad taste in humour. And maybe just a tad sensitive.
> Since people can't post stuff to make me lol, I get to read all you idiots bark back and forth at each other. Your a meth head, your penis is small, same banter over and over. More helpless Jesus and suffering children and less of the crying on who's butthurt from a meme. Suck it up boys and girls.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 1, 2022)

thecosmicgoat said:


> You guys are lame and have bad taste in humour. And maybe just a tad sensitive.
> Since people can't post stuff to make me lol, I get to read all you idiots bark back and forth at each other. Your a meth head, your penis is small, same banter over and over. More helpless Jesus and suffering children and less of the crying on who's butthurt from a meme. Suck it up boys and girls.


Pointing out that a meme is offensive is proper, despite your complaint.


----------



## raratt (Jan 1, 2022)

thecosmicgoat said:


> You guys are lame and have bad taste in humour. And maybe just a tad sensitive.
> Since people can't post stuff to make me lol, I get to read all you idiots bark back and forth at each other. Your a meth head, your penis is small, same banter over and over. More helpless Jesus and suffering children and less of the crying on who's butthurt from a meme. Suck it up boys and girls.


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Jan 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5058451


?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 1, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5058452


Listen to Greenskeepers - Lotion by jamescurd on #SoundCloud








Greenskeepers - Lotion


grown in Chicago, rooted in Aus Booking: [email protected] James Curd began his DJing career in Chicago when he was only fifteen years old. Being underage, Curd was snuck into events to play




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 1, 2022)

thecosmicgoat said:


> ?


----------



## raratt (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## thecosmicgoat (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jan 1, 2022)

thecosmicgoat said:


> View attachment 5058456


So you seem to be anti religion, you get pegged by a nun or something? Couldn't talk one out of her habit?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 1, 2022)

thecosmicgoat said:


> View attachment 5058456


Not you too....


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 1, 2022)

I think I got a pair of socks


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2022)

raratt said:


> So you seem to be anti religion, you get pegged by a nun or something? Couldn't talk one out of her habit?


pew pew pew


----------



## raratt (Jan 1, 2022)

thecosmicgoat said:


> View attachment 5058458


----------



## lokie (Jan 1, 2022)

thecosmicgoat said:


> You guys are lame and have bad taste in humour. And maybe just a tad sensitive.
> *Since people can't post stuff to make me lol*, I get to read all you idiots bark back and forth at each other. Your a meth head, your penis is small, same banter over and over. More helpless Jesus and suffering children and less of the crying on who's butthurt from a meme. Suck it up boys and girls.





CatHedral said:


> Pointing out that a meme is offensive is proper, despite your complaint.




"*Since people can't post stuff to make me lol"*

^^^
This reveals volumes.


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Jan 1, 2022)

I'm not going anywhere. Just putting in my two cents. You don't like it, you too have the choice to leave.


----------



## raratt (Jan 1, 2022)

I have the choice to ignore f*ing broken people. Why don't you crawl back under your rock with the rest of the invertebrates that are your friends.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2022)

raratt said:


> I have the choice to ignore f*ing broken people. Why don't you crawl back under your rock with the rest of the invertebrates that are your friends.


Many phyla frown. “calling him a horsefly is a slur upon all Diptera”


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Jan 1, 2022)

But you are proving otherwise. I do need a rock to crawl under. Don't forget, this is the internet.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Many phyla frown. “calling him a horsefly is a slur upon all Diptera”


and more than one horse cocks an eyebrow


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Jan 1, 2022)

Y'all want to internet gangbang me, I'll take it dry. Give me your best shot!


----------



## raratt (Jan 1, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Many phyla frown. “calling him a horsefly is a slur upon all Diptera”


I suppose even pond scum serves a purpose.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 1, 2022)

thecosmicgoat said:


> Don't forget, this is the internet.


And you think that means?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 1, 2022)

thecosmicgoat said:


> I'm not going anywhere. Just putting in my two cents. You don't like it, you too have the choice to leave.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 1, 2022)

thecosmicgoat said:


> Fucking losers on here. Hey look I got 30000 comments in 2 years, I'm a fucking hero on roll it up.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2022)

thecosmicgoat said:


> Fucking losers on here. Hey look I got 30000 comments in 2 years, I'm a fucking hero on roll it up.


Some piker


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Jan 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> And you think that means?


Are we sitting a round table in person? Why not use a real name instead of an alias. You seem bright.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 1, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> and more than one horse cocks an eyebrow


you must have weird looking eyebrows....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you must have weird looking eyebrows....


the phrase to keep is “horse cocks”


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Jan 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you must have weird looking eyebrows....


Yeah they look like the pubic hair of a thoroughbred.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2022)

raratt said:


> I suppose even pond scum serves a purpose.


Yeah but some bite big time.


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Jan 1, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Yeah but some bite big time.


I am a pond scum with capabilities to read and write English.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2022)

thecosmicgoat said:


> I am a pond scum with capabilities to read and write English.


You protist too much


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Jan 1, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> You protist too much


Im so offended. Maybe I'll take this as qew to leave. Yeah maybe not. Carry on.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 1, 2022)

thecosmicgoat said:


> I am a pond scum with capabilities to read and write English.


Two socks in one swing....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Two socks in one swing....


whooshSplat


----------



## raratt (Jan 1, 2022)

It's still making noise isn't it. Meh.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2022)

thecosmicgoat said:


> Im so offended. Maybe I'll take this as qew to leave. Yeah maybe not. Carry on.


qew qew qew


----------



## lokie (Jan 1, 2022)

raratt said:


> I suppose even pond scum serves a purpose.


Hey now that is getting specific.

At a separated point during our _dating_ relationship my wife once told a coworker that she had
no interest in "Pond Scum like him".


40 yr later we are still wrestling through the muck together.


----------



## tkufoS (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 1, 2022)

thecosmicgoat said:


> Fucking losers on here. Hey look I got 30000 comments in 2 years, I'm a fucking hero on roll it up.


And your claim to fame stud ?


----------



## raratt (Jan 1, 2022)

lokie said:


> Hey now that is getting specific.
> 
> At a separated point during our _dating_ relationship my wife once told a coworker that she had
> no interest in "Pond Scum like him".


I guess I was correct then


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## thecosmicgoat (Jan 1, 2022)

Yawn.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2022)

lokie said:


> Hey now that is getting specific.
> 
> At a separated point during our _dating_ relationship my wife once told a coworker that she had
> no interest in "Pond Scum like him".
> ...


Who else read something not scum?


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Jan 1, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> And your claim to fame stud ?


 Being popular on a weed forum, I wouldn't consider being famous. Seems like people enjoy the popularity on roll it up.
Got to feed the ego somehow.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2022)

thecosmicgoat said:


> Being popular on a weed forum, I wouldn't consider being famous. Seems like people enjoy the popularity on roll it up.
> Got to feed the ego somehow.


I have no idea what you mean.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 1, 2022)

thecosmicgoat said:


> Being popular on a weed forum, I wouldn't consider being famous. Seems like people enjoy the popularity on roll it up.
> Got to feed the ego somehow.


Uhm 
Who said they were seeking fame , hon ?
Thing is attention seekers act exactly like you just a thought


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 1, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I have no idea what you mean.


Megaditto


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Megaditto


For no specialized reason at all did this remind me. And yet here we are so (deep breath)


----------



## lokie (Jan 1, 2022)

thecosmicgoat said:


> Yawn.


If you are bored you could hangout in the competing LOL thread.

OH WAIT!



edit for spelling


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 1, 2022)

thecosmicgoat said:


> Welcome to loserville, staring the last 10 idiots who posted comments.


You are one of those idiots....dipshit.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 1, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> For no specialized reason at all did this remind me. And yet here we are so (deep breath)
> 
> View attachment 5058507


Well latest word it’s your location 
Recently referred to as “ loser Ville”


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2022)

thecosmicgoat said:


> Welcome to loserville, staring the last 10 idiots who posted comments.


oh they are just so huggable.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Well latest word it’s your location
> Recently referred to as “ loser Ville”


Well harumph for doxing me. Should it assist: again, Harumph.


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Jan 1, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


>


Might want to log out of roll it up and play that for your lullabye to bed tonight.


----------



## tkufoS (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## thecosmicgoat (Jan 1, 2022)

Your wife masturbates parsnips?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 1, 2022)

thecosmicgoat said:


> Your wife masturbates parsnips?


Sorry you lose....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2022)

tkufoS said:


> View attachment 5058514


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Jan 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Sorry you lose....


Was I supposed to be jealous?


----------



## tkufoS (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 1, 2022)

thecosmicgoat said:


> Was I supposed to be jealous?


Yes totally...we really care....


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## tkufoS (Jan 1, 2022)

thecosmicgoat said:


> Your wife masturbates parsnips?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 1, 2022)

thecosmicgoat said:


> Y'all done now? Maybe something funny can be posted again. Just not too offensive, the butthurt crybabies might start to cry again.


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Jan 1, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> View attachment 5058556


Didn't lol, not really funny at all to me. But thank you. Maybe funny to others.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 1, 2022)

How some people enjoy memes


----------



## Nixs (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## greg nr (Jan 2, 2022)

You guys have to learn to stop feeding the wildlife. It only encourages them.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 2, 2022)

every meme person, ever....


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## Hugo Phurst (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## sunni (Jan 2, 2022)

im not entirely sure whats going on here but youre all adults, some of you need to cool it down and stop posting racist, hurtful and shit scum bag photos


----------



## raratt (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Jan 2, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> View attachment 5059303


Error: Cat.Exe has stopped responding. Would you like to restart?


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jan 2, 2022)

Cause 



Effect



I felt bad I sold him the bike, but it wasn't my fault he went curb hopping - showing off to his kids came at an expense.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 2, 2022)

Nugachino said:


> Error: Cat.Exe has stopped responding. Would you like to restart?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 2, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Cause
> 
> View attachment 5059312
> 
> ...


Rub some dirt on it.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 3, 2022)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> View attachment 5057317


Must find slipper manufacturers


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## greg nr (Jan 3, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Cause
> 
> View attachment 5059312
> 
> ...


Where do these nuts go? Oh well, they can't be that important.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## Nixs (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Jan 3, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Cause
> 
> View attachment 5059312
> 
> ...


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Jan 3, 2022)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> View attachment 5059889


How's the farm? You get all the lights hung up?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 3, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> How's the farm? You get all the lights hung up?


Filming all day, so we got 3 hung...

Unboxing, wide shot....

Unboxing close up shot....


Unboxing with methods sevens...

Etc... etc..And so forth

Farms.great, couldn't be better. Upped the thinkgrows to 50% banner yr


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 3, 2022)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> View attachment 5059889


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 3, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


>


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## greg nr (Jan 4, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


>


Fun Fact. Honey Bees will at times collect "Honeydoo" nectar and convert it into honey. Honeydoo is a entomologists term for a type of bug poo. If you live in an area with lantern flys, and eat local honey, it is in fact honeydoo honey.

Yummmmmmy.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 4, 2022)

greg nr said:


> Fun Fact. Honey Bees will at times collect "Honeydoo" nectar and convert it into honey. Honeydoo is a entomologists term for a type of bug poo. If you live in an area with lantern flys, and eat local honey, it is in fact honeydoo honey.
> 
> Yummmmmmy.




SH420


----------



## raratt (Jan 4, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


>


Shitty book.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jan 4, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5060103


Do you have Venmo?


----------



## raratt (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## Just Be (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Jan 4, 2022)

The internet has literally run out of “chill”


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jan 6, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Pics are broken.


----------



## Killaki (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 6, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5061603


@Singlemalt . . . Anything to say?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 6, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> @Singlemalt . . . Anything to say?


Uh, I'd eat that


----------



## raratt (Jan 6, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Uh, I'd eat that


Motorboatin'.


----------



## lokie (Jan 6, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5061603





Singlemalt said:


> Uh, I'd eat that



My dad once made the comment "Stick a titty in its mouth, it will shut up."

He was not a fan of unruly kids or crying babies in public settings.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Killaki (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Just Be (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Nixs (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## Just Be (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Jan 8, 2022)

Hold my beer.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5062767


Thanks. Now I'm going to hell

SH420


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## Nixs (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Jan 8, 2022)

I should show that to my wife...it is, after all, my birthday!


----------



## raratt (Jan 8, 2022)

Bubbas.dad1 said:


> I should show that to my wife...it is, after all, my birthday!


Happy Birthday! AND, no.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## Just Be (Jan 9, 2022)

Bubbas.dad1 said:


> I should show that to my wife...it is, after all, my birthday!


Happy belated b-day. Show her this instead..


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 9, 2022)

Just Be said:


> Happy belated b-day. Show her this instead..
> View attachment 5063277


Instead of a birthday card, he'll end up with a death certificate..lol


----------



## Pacoson71 (Jan 9, 2022)

Only a joke people.......


----------



## lokie (Jan 9, 2022)

Just Be said:


> Happy belated b-day. Show her this instead..
> View attachment 5063277


----------



## greg nr (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 9, 2022)

OMG


----------



## Pacoson71 (Jan 9, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5063545


Damn you, now I'm hungry!

To quote Singlemalt, I'd eat that.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 9, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> OMG
> View attachment 5063546


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 9, 2022)

Just Be said:


> Happy belated b-day. Show her this instead..
> View attachment 5063277


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Jan 10, 2022)

Father dresses as crash-test dummy for daughter's first car drive, video goes viral .


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 10, 2022)

lokie said:


> Father dresses as crash-test dummy for daughter's first car drive, video goes viral .


Good one!


----------



## raratt (Jan 10, 2022)

F*ing hilarious.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 10, 2022)

gk1d said:


> *che*kit


How is this funny?


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 10, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> How is this funny?


He’s spamming the site check his history


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 10, 2022)

gk1d said:


>


he might be the first person i ignored on the same day they joined...


----------



## Just Be (Jan 10, 2022)

lokie said:


> Father dresses as crash-test dummy for daughter's first car drive, video goes viral .


Speaking of new drivers, this one's real good. The second one's equally as good.




and


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 10, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5064375


roast beef would be more appropriate than boiled ham. lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 10, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5064375


I saw that same one today but with different wording.


----------



## greg nr (Jan 10, 2022)

Just Be said:


> Speaking of new drivers, this one's real good. The second one's equally as good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He may think it's a "man's car", but that guy was screaming like a little bitch (no offense to little bitches, most of whom would simply yell "AGAIN!").


----------



## HydroKid239 (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 11, 2022)

Buddernugs said:


> But damn laugh a little.


I do laugh… at things that are funny.

your cries for attention on this site are just sad. I feel bad for you actually.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 11, 2022)

Buddernugs said:


> I don’t poke first I just delivered the last poke….. don’t start shit won’t be shit.


Ease up on the Porn/offensive shit or I get the last poke.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 11, 2022)

Everyone altogether now 
Bye Budder !


----------



## raratt (Jan 11, 2022)

Bubbye.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 11, 2022)

Dude you need to learn when to STFU. It’s a very valuable life lesson. Go cry on chuckers about how you’re mistreated here.


----------



## raratt (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 11, 2022)

on a lighter note....


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 11, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Dude you need to learn when to STFU. It’s a very valuable life lesson. Go cry on chuckers about how you’re mistreated here.


Flat earthers paradise


----------



## raratt (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 11, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> on a lighter note....
> View attachment 5064768


In a taco truck ,silly


----------



## raratt (Jan 11, 2022)

I'm afraid to search for wild taco's....


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 11, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> on a lighter note....
> View attachment 5064768


Tacos live in Tuesday.
(checks calendar)


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 11, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Tacos live in Tuesday.
> (checks calendar)


lol...i had some this morning.....bacon and egg


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## CatHedral (Jan 11, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5065045


I hate quacked concrete.


----------



## Smokesteve (Jan 11, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> I hate quacked concrete.


Wow look at you. Not bad


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 11, 2022)

Smokesteve said:


> Wow look at you. Not bad


I learned from the greats.


----------



## ANC (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jan 12, 2022)

@Jeffislovinlife


----------



## Pacoson71 (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## 420God (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jan 13, 2022)

If you squint, it looks like stacks of minions.


----------



## ANC (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Just Be (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 13, 2022)

ANC said:


> If you squint, it looks like stacks of minions.


you're better at squinting than i am, apparently


----------



## greg nr (Jan 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you're better at squinting than i am, apparently


If you squint really hard, you might see someone who matters in this world, but it will only be an illusion; A bit of undigested beef, a blot of mustard, a crumb of cheese, a fragment of underdone potato. There is more of grave than gravy about that photo.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 13, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5066302


1) knows Jack
2) something masturbation


----------



## raratt (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 13, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> View attachment 5066625


He had the power He-man


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Just Be (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 14, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5066805


Tazzie has it going on!


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Jan 14, 2022)

Because it's Friday


----------



## ANC (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 15, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5067590




SH420


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 15, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 5067626
> 
> SH420


the flavor that lasts about 5 seconds. lol.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Jan 15, 2022)

Lots of Canadians here so I thought it relevant to todays 5 deg F.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 15, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Lots of Canadians here so I thought it relevant to todays 5 deg F.
> View attachment 5067654


All that for a hockey joke. Lol

SH420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 15, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> All that for a hockey joke. Lol
> 
> SH420


Scanning/speed reading can be your friend.


----------



## Nugachino (Jan 15, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> the flavor that lasts about 5 seconds. lol.


Tasteless joke. 4/10 don't recommend.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 15, 2022)

penis


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 15, 2022)

Puffy Peeps


----------



## raratt (Jan 15, 2022)

Mickey Maestro.


----------



## ANC (Jan 15, 2022)

MargeO'Reen


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Jan 15, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5067739
> Puffy Peeps


Lil' Buttercup


----------



## Nixs (Jan 15, 2022)

^^^ spoiled banana


----------



## raratt (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jan 16, 2022)

@Aeroknow Your granddaughter some day?


----------



## raratt (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## greg nr (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2022)

greg nr said:


>


Oh please not a Renault


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## ebcrew (Jan 17, 2022)

Typical scene at the old orange bowl in miami


----------



## lokie (Jan 17, 2022)

Kiss them or someone else will.


----------



## Just Be (Jan 17, 2022)

lokie said:


> Kiss them or someone else will.


Paid actors


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 17, 2022)

Just Be said:


> Paid actors


Maybe Aliens


----------



## raratt (Jan 17, 2022)

lokie said:


> Kiss them or someone else will.


The last one looks like a win to me...


----------



## Fishbulb (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## greg nr (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Jan 17, 2022)

The look on dad's face


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 17, 2022)

Seen in India. Famous scientists 






Caption reads “This sign at my kid’s school fills me with nihilistic joy.”


----------



## Just Be (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## Nixs (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Jan 17, 2022)

This is why skateboards should not be allowed in the public square.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 17, 2022)

lokie said:


> This is why skateboards should not be allowed in the public square.
> View attachment 5069235
> 
> View attachment 5069234




SH420


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 17, 2022)

Dammit


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 17, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5069207


My position is thank god for those my opposite who like it 
Just sayin


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 17, 2022)

Loma Linda is a big Seventh-day adventist community


----------



## Nugachino (Jan 18, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 5069267
> 
> SH420


Mr Torgue approves of this gif.


----------



## Just Be (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Just Be (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5069718


If my last words don’t contain the words 

Tequila
my 
hold

I’ve been doing it wrong.


----------



## raratt (Jan 18, 2022)

I laughed too much at this. I'm broken.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> I laughed too much at this. I'm broken.
> 
> View attachment 5069865


For an authoritative b’assline!


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jan 18, 2022)

Hey it could be the cherub peeing...


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> View attachment 5069894View attachment 5069896


my God.
Why does the other end remove?


----------



## raratt (Jan 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> my God.
> Why does the other end remove?


Backfire prevention?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> Backfire enhancement?


I’m not very good.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 18, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> View attachment 5069894View attachment 5069896


Is that one for the little fellas lol, it’s a bit short


----------



## raratt (Jan 18, 2022)

DustyDuke said:


> Is that one for the little fellas lol, it’s a bit short


Narrow too...


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

DustyDuke said:


> Is that one for the little fellas lol, it’s a bit short


Is for New Socialist Man


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> Narrow too...


Reading my mind


----------



## Rayi (Jan 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> my God.
> Why does the other end remove?


Everything has to be made so the handicap people can use it. Like the tall urinals are for handicap people and the lower ones are for us normal guys to unravel it


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 18, 2022)

Rayi said:


> Everything has to be made so the handicap people can use it. Like the tall urinals are for handicap people and the lower ones are for us normal guys to unravel it


Pics or…
Nvm


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

Rayi said:


> Everything has to be made so the handicap people can use it. Like the tall urinals are for handicap people and the lower ones are for us normal guys to unravel it


I treat the tall ones as a challenge.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> my God.
> Why does the other end remove?


Google "docking" 



















No really don't........oh I hope you didn't


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Google "docking"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


“Errrroger, Apollo 10, you are Go for docking”


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jan 19, 2022)

I need one of these for weed purposes.


----------



## ANC (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jan 19, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5070178


Lyf means body in Afrikaans so it could read Vaginabody over here...


----------



## ANC (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 19, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5070304


Life long participant


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 19, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Life long participant


you too


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Life long participant


I have sinned on the odd 29th.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## Kerowacked (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 19, 2022)

raratt said:


> @Aeroknow Your granddaughter some day?
> View attachment 5068226


I needed that


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 19, 2022)

Time to go fap!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 19, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5070457
> Time to go fap!


i'm one of the dirty mindedest (?) people alive, and i can't imagine that ^


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 19, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5070457
> Time to go fap!


----------



## greg nr (Jan 19, 2022)

Jesus, take the feel!!!!!!!


----------



## ANC (Jan 19, 2022)

looks like 3 guys with wigs and makeup


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 20, 2022)

greg nr said:


> Jesus, take the feel!!!!!!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jan 20, 2022)

Sound advise.


----------



## Rwomen (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jan 20, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> View attachment 5070834View attachment 5070835View attachment 5070836


Shame that 1st pic is from a very sad story... the guy has a normal family and everything but he lives in trash and refuses to bath... I thin kit had to do with some trauma when he lost his wife if I remember right...


----------



## ANC (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## Nixs (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 20, 2022)

ANC said:


>


i think that curve is there on purpose so that guy can have some place to rest his gut...


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 20, 2022)

ANC said:


>


I hope this isn't your bathroom


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 20, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Apparently "Square & Level" is not in his vernacular.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I hope this isn't your bathroom


as long as it's not mine


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jan 20, 2022)

@Paul Drake A present for Barbie?


----------



## Kerowacked (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## tkufoS (Jan 20, 2022)

Looking at some dvd titles high as fuck.. Funny in my head


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 20, 2022)

tkufoS said:


> Looking at some dvd titles high as fuck.. Funny in my headView attachment 5071165View attachment 5071166


What are ya smoking then?


----------



## tkufoS (Jan 20, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> What are ya smoking then?


Just the weeds.. Im amused by the smurfs dancing around the mushroom smiling and shit.. Then the next ones a meth lab reproduction 

Edit.. And the lab video advertises " over 90 minutes of fun for the whole family"


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## greg nr (Jan 21, 2022)

What? Meatloaf again?







It may take gray hair to get the reference though.


----------



## raratt (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 21, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5071418


i leave things half done for too long, i'd get a casket half built, lose interest, and end up being buried in a convertible coffin


----------



## ANC (Jan 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I hope this isn't your bathroom


Lol no, I am so anal I cut off any nibs and uneven pieces off my bricks with a grinder and a diamond disk.
The concept that they might not stack like perfect little flat boxes, drives me nuts. Sometimes being a little autistic helps a bit.


----------



## Rwomen (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## Fishbulb (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## Just Be (Jan 22, 2022)

Courtney who?


----------



## raratt (Jan 22, 2022)

Rwomen said:


> View attachment 5071991


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## Just Be (Jan 23, 2022)

van Gogh ahead, make my day


----------



## raratt (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jan 23, 2022)

Rwomen said:


> View attachment 5072660


I may have done some non verbal cheering when seeing that in the past...


----------



## greg nr (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Nixs (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## greg nr (Jan 23, 2022)

Nixs said:


>


cats can be such asshats......


----------



## Just Be (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Jan 23, 2022)

Just Be said:


> View attachment 5072823


I'm afraid of making a mom, does that count?


----------



## Just Be (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jan 24, 2022)

@Paul Drake


----------



## Rwomen (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jan 24, 2022)

You know who you are...


----------



## lokie (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 25, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 5073733


Electronics are generally more reliable than mechanical.

Do you miss having a distributor?

I didn’t think so…


----------



## Rwomen (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## neosapien (Jan 25, 2022)

I found these videos very early on in the pandemic. They are just good clean fun. I love them. I think I consider them the highest form of entertainment. On his channel, there are hundreds.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## neosapien (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Rookieoftheyr (Jan 26, 2022)

ANC said:


>


second mouse gets the cheese


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Jan 26, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5074759


Sail Rabbit Stew.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 26, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> Electronics are generally more reliable than mechanical.
> 
> Do you miss having a distributor?
> 
> I didn’t think so…


My car has a Bosch distributor and a Weber carburetor and 468,000 miles on it


----------



## ANC (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 27, 2022)

https://ifunny.co/video/so-the-other-day-i-m-at-lunch-and-order-Lc7v8vI59?s=cl


ANC said:


>


CUT !


----------



## ANC (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Just Be (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jan 27, 2022)

Irony


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 27, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 5074360


I’m fighting a hemorrhoid right now. Wonder if that would help


----------



## Boru420 (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Jan 27, 2022)

c


Lenin1917 said:


> I’m fighting a hemorrhoid right now. Wonder if that would help


couldn't hurt


----------



## Dobby (Jan 27, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5075391


That is so me. Come to think about it, it was just an hour ago.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 27, 2022)

Anywho


----------



## Eugenios (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 27, 2022)

Eugenios said:


> View attachment 5075700


Any good borscht memes?


----------



## Eugenios (Jan 27, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Any good borscht memes?


Who/what is that?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 27, 2022)

Eugenios said:


> Who/what is that?


Like I had anything to worry about 



SH420


----------



## Eugenios (Jan 27, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Like I had anything to worry about
> 
> View attachment 5075709
> 
> SH420


Looool wtf. Thanks bro


----------



## Eugenios (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Jan 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5075722


Can we post NSFw or whatver is called here? Bro I swear I have great clip for you lmaoo


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 28, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5075526


----------



## raratt (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5075945


YES!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Jan 28, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5075945


I think my subconscious has been hearing this while i'm at work. I'll grab a fistful of little flowers and just yeet them at someone, usually breaking their 1000 mile stare and causing a laugh- as we clear bush by bush of the little yellow fff...buggers. Or I'll sneak a couple into their pocket for them to find later. Whenever that is... Maybe at lunch. Maybe on the bus. Maybe as you start a heavy wash load.


----------



## Rwomen (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 28, 2022)

Eugenios said:


> View attachment 5075693


I don't think I would smoke weed with anyone dressed like that


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 28, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5076314


My codpiece isn't nearly so compensatory


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Jan 29, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 5076494


----------



## Rwomen (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Jan 29, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 5076492


Politics is better served in the Politics forum.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 29, 2022)

That was fast!


----------



## raratt (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 29, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5076730


Yep, and always at noon.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## 420God (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jan 30, 2022)

420God said:


> View attachment 5076867


Green M&M. Im going to split you open... Like a... Like a coconut. Yeah..


----------



## lokie (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jan 30, 2022)

@DustyDuke


----------



## greg nr (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jan 30, 2022)

Goody's headache powders, acetaminophen, aspirin, and caffeine.


----------



## raratt (Jan 30, 2022)

AND popcorn @Laughing Grass .


----------



## Just Be (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Jan 31, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 5076489


Bro relax they're just checking their bitcoin bro.


----------



## ANC (Jan 31, 2022)

WATCH | This video of baboons tormenting Logan Paul in Cape Town will leave you in stitches


YouTuber Logan Paul may have squared up to the likes of Floyd Mayweather in the boxing ring, but he was no match formischievous baboons in the Mother City.




www.heraldlive.co.za


----------



## Rwomen (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 31, 2022)

Rwomen said:


> View attachment 5077578


Those girls could use a meal


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 31, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Those girls could use a meal


Thigh gaps matter.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5077654
> View attachment 5077655
> View attachment 5077656
> View attachment 5077661


Lol, now that's some funny Sh1t. !


----------



## greg nr (Jan 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5077654
> View attachment 5077655
> View attachment 5077656
> View attachment 5077661


Just remember that to subway, a foot is that thing attached to an ankle, not an actual measurement in inches.


----------



## Just Be (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 31, 2022)

greg nr said:


> Just remember that to subway, a foot is that thing attached to an ankle, not an actual measurement in inches.


So I'm more than five sandwiches?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> So I'm more than five sandwiches?


You are a peach


----------



## raratt (Jan 31, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> You are a peach


----------



## greg nr (Jan 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> So I'm more than five sandwiches?


and many men aren't close to a half-long.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 31, 2022)

greg nr said:


> and many men aren't close to a half-long.


Sandwich or foot?


----------



## Pacoson71 (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Jan 31, 2022)

Fishbulb said:


> View attachment 5072035View attachment 5072036View attachment 5072037View attachment 5072038View attachment 5072039View attachment 5072040View attachment 5072041View attachment 5072042View attachment 5072043View attachment 5072044


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 31, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> View attachment 5074800


are you trying to ruin candy?....just stop it...


----------



## Rookieoftheyr (Jan 31, 2022)

Rwomen said:


> View attachment 5077221


I bet he bought the boat for some alone time! That or he recently just had his phone gone thru!


----------



## Tracker (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## gwheels (Feb 1, 2022)

That time you found out nickleback was the greatest influence..of no musician..EVER.


----------



## Rwomen (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Feb 1, 2022)

Lol  If you know you know


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Just Be (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 1, 2022)

I got a 5.9% cost of living adjust on my disability. It’s funny that a $100 increase to my income feels like a pay cut with these rising prices


----------



## Eugenios (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## greg nr (Feb 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Sandwich or foot?


yes.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 1, 2022)

greg nr said:


> yes.


----------



## raratt (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 1, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5078449


Grapefruit and vodka is fun


----------



## raratt (Feb 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Grapefruit and vodka is fun


Salty Dog.


----------



## Tracker (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 2, 2022)

Mmm... chunky.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 2, 2022)

Gruntled AF


----------



## Fardsnarp (Feb 2, 2022)

Rwomen said:


> View attachment 5078126


I don't know which is sadder. The fact that guy looks like he has a hard on thinking about what he'd like to do to the bush or me posting to this thread.


----------



## ANC (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 3, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5079219


That's like teasing Karma.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 3, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Swarthy, yet satisfying. 

Sad to think she would be dissed for not being murican looking enough today.


----------



## raratt (Feb 3, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That's like teasing Karma.
> 
> View attachment 5079222



Unfortunately it is the truth.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 3, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5079235
> Unfortunately it is the truth.


What mother nature is really up to in CA....


----------



## Rwomen (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 3, 2022)

Fardsnarp said:


> I don't know which is sadder. The fact that guy looks like he has a hard on thinking about what he'd like to do to the bush or me posting to this thread.


can't it be both?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 3, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5079235
> Unfortunately it is the truth.


motherfuckers can't do math, you add those highs together and divide by 7 you get 63.7....not 59....and the low is 39.7....now we know why they went into meteorology and not teaching...


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> motherfuckers can't do math, you add those highs together and divide by 7 you get 63.7....not 59....and the low is 39.7....now we know why they went into meteorology and not teaching...


Historical Average


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Historical Average
> 
> View attachment 5079354


fuck your vulcan logic, Spock....


----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Fardsnarp (Feb 3, 2022)

Rwomen said:


> View attachment 5079312


I set this joke up for someone dissing a troll and they missed it. 

Goodshit97 said:
Have only grown for 5 years. All outdoor until last year. I dont act better than i am. Grow up and quit acting like a master grower


He seems good at baiting you guys into reacting so I guess he is a master at something? 






__





Dwc plant big problem in flower. Help?


You grow in coco because it’s all you’ve ever used. Yet you give hydro advice. Hi mate. You think the advice given is good? I flushed for probably 18 hrs now have lowered the feed to 0.7 ec 5.8 ph. Using dutch pro nutes just added a+b no explode. Maybe the explode was giving too much k?? Not...



rollitup.org


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 3, 2022)

Fardsnarp said:


> I set this joke up for someone dissing a troll and they missed it.
> 
> Goodshit97 said:
> Have only grown for 5 years. All outdoor until last year. I dont act better than i am. Grow up and quit acting like a master grower
> ...


Tissue?


----------



## Fardsnarp (Feb 3, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Tissue?


I thought I was tee'ing up an easy one. Kinda like the 'alley oop' and the recipient misses the dunk.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 3, 2022)

Fardsnarp said:


> I thought I was tee'ing up an easy one. Kinda like the 'alley oop' and the recipient misses the dunk.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Fardsnarp (Feb 3, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> View attachment 5079447


No blood?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 3, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> View attachment 5079447


I did that......not nearly as bad though.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Feb 3, 2022)

Fardsnarp said:


> No blood?


 I'll bet there was...... after a minute or so. Tears too! and laughter from others


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 3, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> I'll bet there was...... after a minute or so. Tears too! and laughter from others


So prom?


----------



## Pacoson71 (Feb 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I did that......not nearly as bad though.


 Hit My thumb with a hammer stapler, double ouch.
took 2 years for that fingernail to look normal.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 3, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> I'll bet there was...... after a minute or so. Tears too! and laughter from others



Ah it's sealed till the nail comes out......that nail is in tight. Not going to bleed till then. Some gauze and electrical tape.......walk it off


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 3, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Hit My thumb with a hammer stapler, double ouch.
> took 2 years for that fingernail to look normal.


I watched someone do that to someone else while putting up tyvek 

Edit : spelling


----------



## raratt (Feb 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> motherfuckers can't do math, you add those highs together and divide by 7 you get 63.7....not 59....and the low is 39.7....now we know why they went into meteorology and not teaching...


Historical average, what it "should" be.


----------



## Just Be (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Feb 4, 2022)

ANC said:


>


5 years later, some girl wants to "measure dix".


----------



## Eugenios (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Smokesteve (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 4, 2022)

Cool painting, sorta funny, but more cool than funny imo

AnarchosyndiCATlyst militia


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 4, 2022)

how about an inspirational meme for a Friday?


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 4, 2022)

@Pacoson71 i just noticed your avi is from They Live. awesome movie!!!


----------



## raratt (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Bagginski (Feb 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5079892


No girls in girl-scout cookies.…


----------



## Bagginski (Feb 4, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5073996


I keep sculpting clay in mine….


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 4, 2022)

Rwomen said:


> View attachment 5079821


that top totally doesn't go with that outfit


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 4, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> No girls in girl-scout cookies.…


Yeah but brownies …


----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Feb 4, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> View attachment 5079936


Wild turkeys taste much better than domestic.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Feb 4, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> @Pacoson71 i just noticed your avi is from They Live. awesome movie!!!


 Why yes, Yes it is Great cult classic.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 4, 2022)

raratt said:


> Wild turkeys taste much better than domestic.


I’m sure they do, I’m not waking up at 3am to go shoot a bird though.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 4, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> I’m sure they do, I’m not waking up at 3am to go shoot a bird though.


I've gotten up earlier to shoot dumber animals though.


----------



## Just Be (Feb 4, 2022)

Speaking of dumb animals..


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Feb 4, 2022)

Just Be said:


> Speaking of dumb animals..
> View attachment 5079981


1996 Introduction to Media and Broadcasting Class

Professor: "Radio bla bla bla, TV, bla bla bla, print bla bla bla."

Me having just purchased a very expensive early release 56k modem: "What about the internet? Some day I'll be watching the news and listening to music on the web."

Professor: <laughs>"That toy will never go anywhere."

Me: <changes major to music>

5 years later I'm watching the twin towers fall over an ISDN bundle at work, 4 years after that I sell my first music loop on the internet. Now I have 10 music/loop sales sites, 5 porn sales sites, record 4&6k video specifically for internet streaming, and have two video editing service sites. I upload all my work while watching 4k streaming movies in my living room over my Gig-E wifi. It all got so automated that I got bored and took a job playing with medical marijuana.

In short, "Everyone is ignorant, only on different subjects." -Will Rogers


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Feb 4, 2022)

Dihydrogen Monoxide also causes suffocation.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 4, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Dihydrogen Monoxide also causes suffocation.
> 
> View attachment 5080029


If you look up the LDL50 (lethal dosage level that would kill 50% of test subjects) of water, it is about 90 gms/kg of body weight. About 6-8 liters for a normal adult. It far exceeds the LDL50 of caffeine suspended in even very strong coffee. You would die of water poisoning long before caffeine poisoning by drinking coffee.

Ergo, coffee is a safer product than water.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 4, 2022)

greg nr said:


> If you look up the LDL50 (lethal dosage level that would kill 50% of test subjects) of water, it is about 90 gms/kg of body weight. About 6-8 liters for a normal adult. It far exceeds the LDL50 of caffeine suspended in even very strong coffee. You would die of water poisoning long before caffeine poisoning by drinking coffee.
> 
> Ergo, coffee is a safer product than water.


i'm sure you've heard of those contests where you can win an Xbox if you chug the most water and then they die from it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Feb 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>



Man Darkweb, you do NOT want to know how much Dihydrogen Monoxide your weed takes up. Becky would cry if she were still with us.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 4, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Man Darkweb, you do NOT want to know how much Dihydrogen Monoxide your weed takes up. Becky would cry if she were still with us.


It's not just our weed! 






Just trying to get the word out there


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 4, 2022)

I always got a kick out of this


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Feb 4, 2022)

Must have been the dihydrogen monoxide in the flowers.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 4, 2022)

__





Facts About Dihydrogen Monoxide


Dihydrogen Monoxide Research Division provides an international clearinghouse for information on Dihydrogen Monoxide including current research results, governmental regulations, and exposure and contamination alerts. Dihydrogen Monoxide (DHMO) can be dangerous to humans. Dihydrogen Monoxide...



www.dhmo.org





SH420


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Feb 4, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5080102


I sawed the wooden spoon my mom used to spank me with halfway through with a serrated steak knife and the next time she used it on me, it broke and hit her in the eye


----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Feb 5, 2022)

Smokesteve said:


> View attachment 5079778


Family!

Fokken klein Vin Diesel impersenator.


----------



## ANC (Feb 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5079791View attachment 5079792



re don't say what it is just post it.... anybody under say 35 want to venture a guess?


----------



## Kindbud421 (Feb 5, 2022)

ANC said:


> View attachment 5080279
> re don't say what it is just post it.... anybody under say 35 want to venture a guess?


I know...


----------



## Nugachino (Feb 5, 2022)

ANC said:


> View attachment 5080279
> re don't say what it is just post it.... anybody under say 35 want to venture a guess?


Loved mine. till I burnt out the gears....


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 5, 2022)

ANC said:


> View attachment 5080279
> re don't say what it is just post it.... anybody under say 35 want to venture a guess?


I’m to old to guess
HO HO HO


----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 5, 2022)

Shopping for soccer shoes for my sons indoor winter league. Look at this shit


----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Smokesteve (Feb 5, 2022)

Sorry I know this may be offensive to some but shit I really did LOL!


----------



## Rwomen (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Feb 5, 2022)

ANC said:


> View attachment 5080279
> re don't say what it is just post it.... anybody under say 35 want to venture a guess?


It'd be more challenging if it didn't say "speedtrax-slot-car-throttle-speed-controller-plunger-style.jpg" when you hover the cursor over the pic


----------



## ANC (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 5, 2022)

ANC said:


>


The hole holster seems like an after thought


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 5, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> It'd be more challenging if it didn't say "speedtrax-slot-car-throttle-speed-controller-plunger-style.jpg" when you hover the cursor over the pic


I was confused by all the fancy colors
Mine were all beige


----------



## raratt (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 5, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> The hole holster seems like an after thought


they make those out of leftovers


----------



## greg nr (Feb 5, 2022)

Just Be said:


> Speaking of dumb animals..
> View attachment 5079981


The full quote....

“The growth of the Internet will slow drastically, as the flaw in ‘Metcalfe’s law’—which states that the number of potential connections in a network is proportional to the square of the number of participants—becomes apparent: most people have nothing to say to each other! By 2005 or so, it will become clear that the Internet’s impact on the economy has been no greater than the fax machine’s.”

Well, he was partly correct. People have nothing to say to each other... of value. But that won't stop them from blathering on and on.


----------



## ANC (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Rookieoftheyr (Feb 5, 2022)

greg nr said:


> The full quote....
> 
> “The growth of the Internet will slow drastically, as the flaw in ‘Metcalfe’s law’—which states that the number of potential connections in a network is proportional to the square of the number of participants—becomes apparent: most people have nothing to say to each other! By 2005 or so, it will become clear that the Internet’s impact on the economy has been no greater than the fax machine’s.”
> 
> Well, he was partly correct. People have nothing to say to each other... of value. But that won't stop them from blathering on and on.


i was always told a mouth can and will say anything. I always say I’m just talking because I got a mouth.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 5, 2022)

ANC said:


>


well you could just elbow him...her? in the head and claim you didn't see them.....


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Feb 5, 2022)

ANC said:


>


I'm going with "moron"


----------



## Eugenios (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## greg nr (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Feb 6, 2022)

Rwomen said:


> View attachment 5080938


should we tell the bride that the groom has a STD?


----------



## Pacoson71 (Feb 6, 2022)

Chronic Crotch Crickets!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 6, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> should we tell the bride that the groom has a STD?


Yet the brides maids are scratching the "back porch".
I'm curious but not my cuppa tea.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 6, 2022)

greg nr said:


>


if that ain’t the fucking truth, I’m drinking coffee rn and I’m pretty sure I have an extra scoop or two in it


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 6, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> if that ain’t the fucking truth, I’m drinking coffee rn and I’m pretty sure I have an extra scoop or two in it


Pants check


----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 6, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Pants check


I’ll be fine, my bathroom is pretty much dead center of the house so I’m never more than like 10-15ft from the door.


----------



## Killaki (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2022)

ANC said:


> View attachment 5080279
> re don't say what it is just post it.... anybody under say 35 want to venture a guess?


What is it?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> What is it?


Slot car controllers


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Slot car controllers


yea I never would have guessed that.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> yea I never would have guessed that.


Obviously you are just too young


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Obviously you are just too young


my older brother had one but the controller looked more like a squirt gun.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> my older brother had one but the controller looked more like a squirt gun.


First video games LOL


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> my older brother had one but the controller looked more like a squirt gun.


Those where the at home ones.

The ones posted where for the big tracks. They where huge places with rooms filled with a huge track.





My little brother had a b-day party at one. Then every kid we knew had their next b-day there lol we ended up doing it a lot that year.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Those where the at home ones.
> 
> The ones posted where for the big tracks. They where huge places with rooms filled with a huge track.
> 
> ...


Living on Clark AFB in the Philippines in the 60's the base had a huge track & lots of the younger AF enlisted had some pretty bad ass cars.
We lost alot!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 7, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Living on Clark AFB in the Philippines in the 60's the base had a huge track & lots of the younger AF enlisted had some pretty bad ass cars.
> We lost alot!


It is fun. The place sold rc cars too. So we all ended up getting into those.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Feb 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5081647


----------



## greg nr (Feb 7, 2022)

lokie said:


>


He had a good grip. He was also holding the child up between its legs......


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 7, 2022)

greg nr said:


> He was also holding the child up between its legs


that's called the Jackson Five special.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Feb 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> my older brother had one but the controller looked more like a squirt gun.


That would be a Skylectrix (sp.) controller


----------



## HydroKid239 (Feb 8, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> No girls in girl-scout cookies.…


I’m pretty sure there are docket numbers for those who thought otherwise.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 8, 2022)

http://imgur.com/YKt4hg8


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 8, 2022)

Keep your muff in, I don’t want your sourdough


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 8, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> Keep your muff in, I don’t want your sourdough View attachment 5082184


----------



## ANC (Feb 9, 2022)

You're killing me


----------



## ANC (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 9, 2022)

ANC said:


>


is it just me, or does that look like rudy jiulianni?


----------



## raratt (Feb 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5082510View attachment 5082511View attachment 5082512


You always post the best stuff.


----------



## Rwomen (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 9, 2022)

raratt said:


> You always post the best stuff.


I steal them all from facebook.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I steal them all from facebook.


they steal them all from twitter...if you trace it back, there's one guy in an attic in deleware that posts everything original


----------



## raratt (Feb 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I steal them all from facebook.


Most of the good ones I get are from an old friend on Facebook.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 9, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they steal them all from twitter...if you trace it back, there's one guy in an attic in deleware that posts everything original


I'd like to meet his tailor.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 9, 2022)

raratt said:


> Most of the good ones I get are from an old friend on Facebook.


reddit is pretty good too, a lot of bullshit to slug through tho.


----------



## raratt (Feb 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd like to meet his tailor.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 9, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5082538


“And his hair was perfect”
Ya woo


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 9, 2022)

when management put up a sign, and your a smart ass.......ta da


----------



## raratt (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Feb 9, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5082546


to hold the remote control panty vibrator


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 9, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> to hold the remote control panty vibrator


I don’t see how I benefit?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Feb 9, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I don’t see how I benefit?


You control the remote?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 9, 2022)

raratt said:


> You control the remote?


Well then why would I not keep both?


----------



## raratt (Feb 9, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Well then why would I not keep both?


If you are wearing the panties with the pocket I can see that.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 9, 2022)

raratt said:


> If you are wearing the panties with the pocket I can see that.


Crap now so can I


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 9, 2022)

raratt said:


> If you are wearing the panties with the pocket I can see that.


Careful what you ask for


----------



## raratt (Feb 9, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Careful what you ask for


Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 9, 2022)

http://imgur.com/YKt4hg8


----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 9, 2022)

http://imgur.com/uM4ACRi


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 9, 2022)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/YKt4hg8


Deja vue


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Feb 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I steal them all from facebook.



I steal them from you and post them back to facebook. Circle of life yo!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 9, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I steal them from you and post them back to facebook. Circle of life yo!


 I've only made one meme and it went over like a lead fart. Someone here posted that they were waiting with _baited_ breath. My meme was comic book guy and it said worst halitosis ever.


----------



## lokie (Feb 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've only made one meme and it went over like a lead fart. Someone here posted that they were waiting with _baited_ breath. My meme was comic book guy and it said worst halitosis ever.


I'll scrape some from the web and others I create with the help of the web.

This was my first attempt at custom memes.






__





Random Jabber Jibber thread


Strainer is only thing i hadn't thought of. New carb with new seals and lines. New plug,oil, everything.If you pull the fuel supply line from carb do you get good fuel flow out of the line?



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 9, 2022)

lokie said:


> I'll scrape some from the web and others I create with the help of the web.
> 
> This was my first attempt at custom memes.
> View attachment 5082678
> ...


Lol I remember those. Animated even... fancy!

I can't find the one I made.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I can't find the one I made.


Milk Chocolate?


----------



## raratt (Feb 9, 2022)

lokie said:


> I'll scrape some from the web and others I create with the help of the web.
> 
> This was my first attempt at custom memes.
> View attachment 5082678
> ...


don't it make my brown eye blue...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 9, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Milk Chocolate?


Funny guy!


----------



## lokie (Feb 9, 2022)

Rwomen said:


> View attachment 5082522


Wild animals are wild.


----------



## lokie (Feb 9, 2022)

Live news can be entertaining.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 9, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5082546




SH420


----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 9, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Deja vue


Lol sorry didn't mean to post it twice.


----------



## ANC (Feb 9, 2022)

needed this in WWII


----------



## ANC (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 10, 2022)

http://imgur.com/a/IghL2jJ


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 10, 2022)

ANC said:


> needed this in WWII


Moist?


----------



## raratt (Feb 10, 2022)

ANC said:


> needed this in WWII


I don't think killing .09% would help a lot.


----------



## ANC (Feb 10, 2022)

raratt said:


> I don't think killing .09% would help a lot.


yes, that is why they would want it


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## carlsbarn (Feb 10, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5083142


Thanks man. Here ya go.


----------



## Rwomen (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 10, 2022)

Rwomen said:


> View attachment 5083147


Probably just a preferred honey hole


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 10, 2022)

Rwomen said:


> View attachment 5083147


what fishing???


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 10, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5083210


It's poo meme day.


----------



## ANC (Feb 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5083198View attachment 5083199View attachment 5083200


like the British spelling better Diarrhoea.... looks like you lost control of your vowels!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 10, 2022)

ANC said:


> like the British spelling better Diarrhoea.... looks like you lost control of your vowels!


That was yesterday's meme.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Feb 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


>



Watch it with captions on translated to English. I think youtube has some work to do yet.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 10, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Watch it with captions on translated to English. I think youtube has some work to do yet.


Lol that's hilarious. It's in French and by default wants to auto translate to french. Other than the part where she says put your hand back in when she applies the soap the second time, you're not missing much.


----------



## raratt (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 10, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5083291


I’m surprised he replied


----------



## greg nr (Feb 10, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Moist?


I like my germans moist.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 10, 2022)

Genital implosion???


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 10, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5083493
> Genital implosion???


Am I the only one staring and then looking at Chunkys nick then staring then …?


----------



## ANC (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 11, 2022)

ANC said:


>


I’m not a fan of that new RuPaul show


----------



## Rwomen (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## madra (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 11, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5083995


I always hear "titty titty bang bang" after someone said it a while back. 





























Now you will too


----------



## lokie (Feb 11, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5083995


----------



## Tracker (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Feb 11, 2022)

Think about this the next time you are dinning out.















If this happened to me it is possible I may burst into a cussing fury and that would only
invoke a tourette's episode.


----------



## raratt (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Feb 12, 2022)

Mount and do me...WTF


----------



## ANC (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 12, 2022)

Don’t forget the beanie babies!


----------



## Fishbulb (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Feb 12, 2022)

When nature calls it is not always at a convenient time.


----------



## Eugenios (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## tkufoS (Feb 12, 2022)

Eugenios said:


> View attachment 5084388


Wrong thread .. But funny in my head.


----------



## Eugenios (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Feb 12, 2022)

Eugenios said:


> View attachment 5084388



Politics has a venue and it is not in TnT.



tkufoS said:


> Wrong thread .. But funny in my head.


Please do not feed the trolls.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 12, 2022)

lokie said:


> Politics has a venue and it is not in TnT.
> 
> 
> Please do not feed the trolls.
> View attachment 5084462


The Bitcoin one is pretty good.


----------



## Eugenios (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 12, 2022)

Eugenios said:


> View attachment 5084486View attachment 5084487


You had "one" good one.........don't let that go to your head


----------



## lokie (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Feb 12, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5084339
> Don’t forget the beanie babies!


This is why I'd rather have my grandpa's collection of tools. You can keep the "valuable china". I want something I can make things with.


----------



## ANC (Feb 12, 2022)

Nugachino said:


> This is why I'd rather have my grandpa's collection of tools. You can keep the "valuable china". I want something I can make things with.


I have loads of my grandpa's, they are initialed.. and we have the save initials...


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Feb 13, 2022)

Not a picture but a very funny video lol Your dags got tits!!! XD


----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## greg nr (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## greg nr (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Feb 13, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> View attachment 5085098


Or feel it...


----------



## Tracker (Feb 13, 2022)

raratt said:


> Or feel it...


What? They don't play dodge ball anymore?


----------



## Kindbud421 (Feb 13, 2022)

Tracker said:


> What? They don't play dodge ball anymore?


Ha ha... Not in this woke, cupcake society


----------



## Nugachino (Feb 13, 2022)

greg nr said:


>


"said no dog ever"


----------



## Nugachino (Feb 13, 2022)

raratt said:


> Or feel it...


or smell it.


----------



## ANC (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Feb 14, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5085626


I'd turn around and go back


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Feb 14, 2022)

maybe


----------



## Tracker (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Feb 14, 2022)

Tracker said:


> View attachment 5085710


----------



## Nugachino (Feb 15, 2022)

Rwomen said:


> View attachment 5085419


I didn't buy a two person swag because I'm a chungus. I bought a two person swag, so I got room for (activities)... That will never happen, because I also happen to be a "hermit". Happy late V-Day for whoever celebrates but missed out.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 17, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> View attachment 5086778


*








Some People Don’t Have An Inner Monologue And I Am One Of Them


The voice you hear inside your head? Yeah, I don’t have it.




medium.datadriveninvestor.com




*
weirdos


----------



## Milky Weed (Feb 17, 2022)

Maybe not LoL but made me smile


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 17, 2022)

Milky Weed said:


> View attachment 5087088
> Maybe not LoL but made me smile


----------



## Rwomen (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 17, 2022)

Rwomen said:


> View attachment 5087138


what a bunch of assholes


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 17, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 5087476


You should go skiing!


----------



## sunni (Feb 18, 2022)

some of you guys are getting a little not funny and alot more political and also promoting ableism.


----------



## Rwomen (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Feb 18, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5087998


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## Rookieoftheyr (Feb 19, 2022)

Rwomen said:


> View attachment 5083147


Now they use instagram and Facebook to get attention like this


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## greg nr (Feb 19, 2022)

Rwomen said:


> View attachment 5088478


*PHENOMENAL COSMIC POWERS…itty bitty cargo space.*


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 19, 2022)

greg nr said:


> *PHENOMENAL COSMIC POWERS…itty bitty cargo space.*


It’s ‘man-bun syndrome’.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 19, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> It’s ‘man-bun syndrome’.


The bun makes the man.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 19, 2022)

yeah, what part of "keep politics in the politics forum don't you understand?


----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 20, 2022)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=640264400526781


----------



## Crumpetlicker (Feb 20, 2022)

Rwomen said:


> View attachment 5088478


That has got to be in Melbourne?


----------



## lokie (Feb 20, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> That has got to be in Melbourne?


Welcome to TnT!


Idiots abound all around.


----------



## ANC (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Feb 21, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Whaddaya talkin bout? There's only a grey button here.


----------



## ANC (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## Dobby (Feb 21, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Looks like a government operation.


----------



## lokie (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## sunni (Feb 22, 2022)

@ANC im directly talking to you everytime i come here, STOP posting albiesm and politics thank you no one wants it here


----------



## raratt (Feb 22, 2022)

Mom has spoken.


----------



## sunni (Feb 22, 2022)

i got other things to do man, i gotta keep coming here because people posting political shit


----------



## raratt (Feb 22, 2022)

Wasn't me...lol.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 22, 2022)

raratt said:


>


i guess it lost a bit of its' luster a day after President's day. lol


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 22, 2022)

I guess some people take the beauty of the Black Hills for granite, huh? @raratt


----------



## raratt (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 22, 2022)

No. Stop


----------



## Rwomen (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Mr.DS-420 (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Feb 22, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> I guess some people take the beauty of the Black Hills for granite, huh? @raratt



These puns are rockin'! 

/Ducks
//Covers


----------



## raratt (Feb 22, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> These puns are rockin'!


But not Rollin, they are a little moss covered.


----------



## raratt (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## neosapien (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Feb 22, 2022)

New spectator sport or did I miss this part of the Olympics? Another form of bobsledding perhaps.


----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Feb 22, 2022)

New spectator sport or did I miss this part of the Olympics? 

-----

I guess you missed that part.

I think I heard an announcer say it was called "Couples Freeski".


----------



## ANC (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Feb 23, 2022)

Ever seen a pigeon practicing for an upcoming tournament?


https://www.youtube.com/post/Ugkxoyz8rjmdgrQDhYqFjk4JK8VpsTnSPryp


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## carlsbarn (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 23, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Do you look? I'd look. 

Maybe pretend you're in ghostbusters.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you look? I'd look.


No, I had this one guy start talking to me once. Like I want to have a fucking conversation with our dicks in our hands. WTF is wrong with people


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> No, I had this one guy start talking to me once. Like I want to have a fucking conversation with our dicks in our hands. WTF is wrong with people


My favorite way to have a conversation


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> No, I had this one guy start talking to me once. Like I want to have a fucking conversation with our dicks in our hands. WTF is wrong with people


Talking is taboo? So you just stand there staring ahead in awkward silence... with your dicks in your hands?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 23, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> My favorite way to have a conversation


Last time I ever go to that glory hole


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Talking is taboo? So you just stand there staring ahead in awkward silence... with your dicks in your hands?


We spend more time like that than you think


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Talking is taboo? So you just stand there staring ahead in awkward silence... with your dicks in your hands?


Stare at the booger.......don't take your eyes off the booger.....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Stare at the booger.......don't take your eyes off the booger.....


Comedy gold is in the palm of your hands and you're staring at a booger?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Comedy gold is in the palm of your hands and you're staring at a booger?


Oh it's nothing to laugh about


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh it's nothing to laugh about


Penises are wasted on you.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Penises are wasted on you.


That really doesn't sound good lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> That really doesn't sound good lol


I was thinking along the lines of youth is wasted on the young... and here we are!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> That really doesn't sound good lol


Penises are not wasted on you sounds better?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 23, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Penises are not wasted on you sounds better?


----------



## Rwomen (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 23, 2022)

Another thread off the rails.


----------



## lokie (Feb 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Another thread off the rails.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Another thread off the rails.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 23, 2022)

Don’t we already have a penis thread? This was supposed to be about peeing.

Never follow R2D2 into the bathroom.


----------



## carlsbarn (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 23, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Don’t we already have a penis thread? This was supposed to be about peeing.
> 
> Never follow R2D2 into the bathroom.


They're all penis threads


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Feb 23, 2022)

Stinkhorns grow locally. My brother says they smell funny - I didn't ask how he knew.


----------



## raratt (Feb 23, 2022)

carlsbarn said:


> View attachment 5090917


I have questions, like who trained the donkey.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 23, 2022)

raratt said:


> I have questions, like who trained the donkey.


It's an ass


----------



## raratt (Feb 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's an ass


I saw them also, a pair of 'em.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 23, 2022)

raratt said:


> I saw them also, a pair of 'em.


Wonder if she noticed the boner


----------



## raratt (Feb 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Wonder if she noticed the boner


I think the one is white was pointing it out to her.


----------



## carlsbarn (Feb 23, 2022)

raratt said:


> I have questions, like who trained the donkey.


Millions of years of evolution have brought them to this throbbing turgid point.


----------



## ANC (Feb 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you look? I'd look.
> 
> Maybe pretend you're in ghostbusters.


Mensroom etiquette prevents two guys pissing next to each other unless they are smashed drunk....
There might as well only be one urinal


----------



## greg nr (Feb 23, 2022)

carlsbarn said:


> Millions of years of evolution have brought them to this throbbing turgid point.


decades of live shows in tijuana are the more likely cause in this case.


----------



## raratt (Feb 23, 2022)

ANC said:


> Mensroom etiquette prevents two guys pissing next to each other unless they are smashed drunk....
> There might as well only be one urinal


They had those at drive in movie places, a big trough with water running through it.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 23, 2022)

raratt said:


> They had those at drive in movie places, a big trough with water running through it.


The old boston garden had trough urinals. Just one long run with water flowing. elbow to elbow and four deep waiting behind each person. crazy.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 23, 2022)

raratt said:


> They had those at drive in movie places, a big trough with water running through it.


The old Maple Leafs Garden had a trough too.


----------



## raratt (Feb 23, 2022)

The water was cold also.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 23, 2022)

raratt said:


> They had those at drive in movie places, a big trough with water running through it.


That's seriously what we where pissing in when the guy started talking.


----------



## carlsbarn (Feb 23, 2022)

greg nr said:


> decades of live shows in tijuana are the more likely cause in this case.


Wonder if the beast performed on cue or if there was a fluffer...Dear mother, Mexico is beautiful. I have found a job working with the animals in a theatrical production. I will send some money soon.


----------



## raratt (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 23, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5090985


In light of recent declarations 
This might be political


----------



## Rwomen (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 23, 2022)

Rwomen said:


> View attachment 5090996


So detail oriented


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 23, 2022)

three pages... look what you did @ANC


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 23, 2022)

Have you guys seen American Vandal?


----------



## lokie (Feb 23, 2022)

It has been many years since the last time I used a trough.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 23, 2022)

lokie said:


> It has been many years since the last time I used a trough.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 23, 2022)

lokie said:


> It has been many years since the last time I used a trough.


Yeah but you close your eyes and you can still smell it


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Feb 23, 2022)

My 3 year olds sock which looked like a cock lol


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 23, 2022)

Nutty sKunK said:


> My 3 year olds sock which looked like a cock lol
> View attachment 5091048
> View attachment 5091049


I would love to make a crocodile Dundee reference right now but you guys are under scrutiny


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 23, 2022)

greg nr said:


> The old boston garden had trough urinals. Just one long run with water flowing. elbow to elbow and four deep waiting behind each person. crazy.


Yeah I didn’t want to shock her system so I didn’t mention it. If she thought the urinals were gross


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 23, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Yeah I didn’t want to shock her system so I didn’t mention it. If she thought the urinals were gross


it was the slip 'n slide in the urinals that I thought was gross.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 23, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Yeah I didn’t want to shock her system so I didn’t mention it. If she thought the urinals were gross


gross? she sounded excited to me. Yeah, I know, she isn't into guys. But c'mon, a lineup of dicks in hands has to at least interesting.....


----------



## Tracker (Feb 23, 2022)

I might have to do this.


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> it was the slip 'n slide in the urinals that I thought was gross.


Some of the Johnny on the spots we have to use are fucking disgusting. People just go right on top of the lid sometimes. Or if they haven’t been cleaned out in a while it starts to pile up. Literally


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 23, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Some of the Johnny on the spots we have to use are fucking disgusting. People just go right on top of the lid sometimes. Or if they haven’t been cleaned out in a while it starts to pile up. Literally


My rule of thumb is go at home unless it's an emergency.


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> My rule of thumb is go at home unless it's an emergency.


Amen. Sometimes I hold it all day.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 23, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Amen. Sometimes I hold it all day.


I've barely left the house in the past two years.


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 23, 2022)

We’ve taken over this thread. I’m out for the sake of getting it back on track.


----------



## raratt (Feb 23, 2022)

Meh.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> My rule of thumb is go at home unless it's an emergency.


----------



## raratt (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 23, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> We’ve taken over this thread. I’m out for the sake of getting it back on track.


It'll come back, it always does.


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Feb 23, 2022)

raratt said:


> The water was cold also.


But not very deep


----------



## NinjaShamen (Feb 23, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> We’ve taken over this thread. I’m out for the sake of getting it back on track.


This thread has been ongoing jokes and shit talking amongst the same bunch of misfits for years. I even occasionally chime in, or even post something to make you chuckle. Quite honestly this is the only thread left on RIU I tend to visit at all anymore. Y'all fuckers have made me laugh many times over the years. But as far as getting back on track, regardless of subject matter if it's funny it belongs in this thread... Except politics... Fuck politics


----------



## NinjaShamen (Feb 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've barely left the house in the past two years.


That's one way to ensure you're always able to poop at home


----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 23, 2022)

Swtg there’s no prettier sunset than in a food lion parking lot


----------



## Nugachino (Feb 23, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Stinkhorns grow locally. My brother says they smell funny - I didn't ask how he knew.
> 
> View attachment 5090941


He wanted to know just how accurate the name was. So I assume he got down and gave one of those forest wangs a sniff.


----------



## Nugachino (Feb 23, 2022)

Tracker said:


> I might have to do this.
> View attachment 5091069


Hell. Plant em out side your son's window too. Just to be sure.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Feb 24, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5091476


That reads like a bad translation from Korean to English.


----------



## Tracker (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## greg nr (Feb 25, 2022)

Nugachino said:


> That reads like a bad translation from Korean to English.


Or southern to english.


----------



## ANC (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## greg nr (Feb 25, 2022)

Rwomen said:


> View attachment 5092009


Honey, my car died. I told you it wasn't safe. I'm ordering that new mercedes. I'm going to have this one towed to the junk yard.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Feb 26, 2022)

Found your luggage lock dear.


----------



## Rwomen (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## greg nr (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## greg nr (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Feb 27, 2022)

I had not considered the importance of literacy until seeing this!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 27, 2022)

lokie said:


> I had not considered the importance of literacy until seeing this!


that poor woman, i feel compelled to help her with her dick-tion problem...


----------



## Rwomen (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## carlsbarn (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Feb 27, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> View attachment 5093416View attachment 5093417View attachment 5093418


My dog would just tunnel through the couch to get it. Then again, he'd do the same with a blanket...


----------



## ANC (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## greg nr (Feb 28, 2022)

this must be goofy dog meme day.....


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Dobby (Feb 28, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> View attachment 5093704


Going for a management position I see.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 28, 2022)

Rwomen said:


> View attachment 5088478


Man-Bun brain.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 28, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> View attachment 5093980


that is the most entertainment value Shapiro has ever had


----------



## Lenin1917 (Mar 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that is the most entertainment value Shapiro has ever had


Idk I thought it was pretty funny when he thought wap was a venereal disease and told the world he can’t please his wife


----------



## Nugachino (Mar 1, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> Idk I thought it was pretty funny when he thought wap was a venereal disease and told the world he can’t please his wife


It is a disease though. It's feral music.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 1, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> Idk I thought it was pretty funny when he thought wap was a venereal disease and told the world he can’t please his wife


i don't keep up with him, hadn't heard that one....yeah, that's pretty fucking funny, too


----------



## Rwomen (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 1, 2022)

^^^^^^^^^
What does this mean?
How is it funny?


----------



## greg nr (Mar 1, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^
> What does this mean?
> How is it funny?


Only thing I could come up with is _*Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders, Fifth Edition*_ (*DSM-5*),. But the first rule of humor is, when people have to look it up, you fail.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 1, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^
> What does this mean?
> How is it funny?


Same here - like HTF can that be even remotely funny?


----------



## Mr.DS-420 (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Mr.DS-420 (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Bareback (Mar 2, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5094926


I look at this and instantly I’m thinking what did the dog do.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 2, 2022)

Bareback said:


> I look at this and instantly I’m thinking what did the dog do.


The right thing....


----------



## Tracker (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 2, 2022)

Tracker said:


> View attachment 5094995


Right......and you where just sniffing the underwear to see if it's clean too.......


----------



## Smokesteve (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Smokesteve (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Mar 3, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499380929567072265


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Mar 3, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499380929567072265


Stormtroopers?


----------



## greg nr (Mar 3, 2022)

lokie said:


> Stormtroopers?
> 
> View attachment 5095698
> 
> View attachment 5095699


Little known fact. Russian tye fighters use pure ethanol as a coolant in the drive condensers. Russian storm troopers love vodka, but aren't issued any.

It sucks when the hyper drive overheats because the coolant has been drained away.


----------



## Tracker (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Mar 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5095529


Now that's breaking just about every shred of urinal etiquette in existence... All that's missing is other leprechaun totems using the neighboring urinals.


----------



## ANC (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Mar 4, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Needs to be in Braille.


----------



## ANC (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 4, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> View attachment 5094843


How is that working out for ya?


----------



## Rwomen (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 4, 2022)

ANC said:


>


i think i'll postpone my trip to Kansas city....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 4, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499380929567072265


was that two imperial stormtroopers at the end?....now we know what happened to Darth Malgus...


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


one handed and didn't drop the phone. 

Like a boss!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> one handed and didn't drop the phone.
> 
> Like a boss!


You know she tried it again........every time it was windy probably lol I would


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 4, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 5096262


Even if that's a toy it's horrible parenting/adulting.
How Fkn stupid is that to allow.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Mar 5, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5096712


----------



## lokie (Mar 5, 2022)

lokie said:


>


This one I like.



Now I have to decide on how bad I want it.








Darkside - IN MEMORY OF WHEN I CARED - Mens T-Shirt | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Darkside - IN MEMORY OF WHEN I CARED - Mens T-Shirt at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Lenin1917 (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5096166


The last one is kinda lazy.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## madra (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 6, 2022)

http://imgur.com/a/mkwaUi7


----------



## raratt (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 6, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5097114


It must be more entertaining for them to see farmers doing this...


----------



## Rwomen (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 6, 2022)

So, just in case of a Shower Fire.
Welcome to Dothan Alabama.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 6, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> So, just in case of a Shower Fire.
> Welcome to Dothan Alabama.
> 
> View attachment 5097172


You never know when someone will fall asleep while smoking in the shower. Just can’t be to careful.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Mar 6, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> So, just in case of a Shower Fire.
> Welcome to Dothan Alabama.
> 
> View attachment 5097172


I stopped in Dothan for gas once, only once. Once was enough, after that I make sure I fill up at the Alabama border and am driving a vehicle that will get me through the state without stopping.


----------



## Tracker (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## greg nr (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 6, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I stopped in Dothan for gas once, only once. Once was enough, after that I make sure I fill up at the Alabama border and am driving a vehicle that will get me through the state without stopping.


I had no issues with the town or hotel (La Quinta) we got stuck there due to an ice storm north of us we couldn't avoid except to wait out.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Mar 6, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I had no issues with the town or hotel (La Quinta) we got stuck there due to an ice storm north of us we couldn't avoid except to wait out.


I didn't get a chance to have an issue with any of the above. I got out of my car, put my debit card in the gas pump, and grabbed the handle of the pump, before I had started pumping gas my legs were so covered in mosquitos I couldn't see my socks. It took almost 2 weeks for my legs to stop itching from that one gas stop. 

Never again will I stop without full mosquito netting and a can of pure DEET presurised and set to go off like a grenade.


----------



## Tracker (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 6, 2022)

Tracker said:


> View attachment 5097328


he might need to upgrade to a 6x6 soon


----------



## Bareback (Mar 6, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I had no issues with the town or hotel (La Quinta) we got stuck there due to an ice storm north of us we couldn't avoid except to wait out.


 Wow you know shit is messed up if your stuck in south Alabama because of a ice storm. I laughed because it happened to me as well in ‘76.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## Fardsnarp (Mar 7, 2022)

Tracker said:


> View attachment 5097328


Not impressed. If he turned the board around he could use the nail to make sure it doesn't slip.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 7, 2022)

@DarkWeb I've seen your work before bro, LOL.



Can someone do anything more wrong?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 7, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> @DarkWeb I've seen your work before bro, LOL.
> 
> View attachment 5097626
> 
> Can someone do anything more wrong?


Just a little slag to chip


----------



## greg nr (Mar 7, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> @DarkWeb I've seen your work before bro, LOL.
> 
> View attachment 5097626
> 
> Can someone do anything more wrong?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Just a little slag to chip


You know what the pro's say.
"If you grind more than you a weld then you're a grinder & not a welder".


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 7, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> @DarkWeb I've seen your work before bro, LOL.
> 
> View attachment 5097626
> 
> Can someone do anything more wrong?


That was supposed to be only between me and you bro  

Stacking peas 

Im saving that picture lol


----------



## Rwomen (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 7, 2022)

Rwomen said:


> View attachment 5097652


----------



## ISK (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 7, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I stopped in Dothan for gas once, only once. Once was enough, after that I make sure I fill up at the Alabama border and am driving a vehicle that will get me through the state without stopping.


I was detained on a Greyhound bus in Dothan in 1974 by INS. They couldn't understand why a skinny hippy only had a US passport for identification. It just wasn't a document those ole boys were used to seeing and it took awhile before they 'verified' who I was. Had to catch the next bus to Atlanta and missed my connection. Never going back to Dothan!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 7, 2022)

ISK said:


> View attachment 5097670
> 
> View attachment 5097671


Get err done


----------



## greg nr (Mar 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


>


I can't believe yt age restricted that. Well, I can, I just think it's ridiculous.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## Milky Weed (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## Nutty sKunK (Mar 8, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 5096572View attachment 5096573View attachment 5096574


That explains all the bags of dog shit in the trees!!


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 8, 2022)

Sorry to the women, but it's funny


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2022)

greg nr said:


> I can't believe yt age restricted that. Well, I can, I just think it's ridiculous.


Gotta protect the kiddies from the scary cross dressing.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gotta protect the kiddies from the scary cross dressing.
> 
> View attachment 5098000


Man 
Ru Paul really let herself go


----------



## Lenin1917 (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Man
> Ru Paul really let herself go


Vitiligo is a bitch!

Steven Tyler is one ugly MF'er


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Vitiligo is a bitch!
> 
> Steven Tyler is one ugly MF'er


Yeah but saying "the dude looks like a lady " was to obvious


----------



## raratt (Mar 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gotta protect the kiddies from the scary cross dressing.
> 
> View attachment 5098000


I think the boob flash is more the reason.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2022)

raratt said:


> I think the boob flash is more the reason.


Lame!

Now I'm curious


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2022)

bummer


----------



## ISK (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Steven Tyler is one ugly MF'er


I know from a reliable source he is a really cool and down to earth guy. He is always supportive of fans and believes being interrupted during meals is a price he has to pay for the many blessings he’s had in life.


----------



## TaoRich (Mar 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gotta protect the kiddies from the scary cross dressing.
> 
> View attachment 5098000


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2022)

TaoRich said:


> View attachment 5098039


Iggy is just plain sexy!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Iggy is just plain sexy!


We might even share the same taste in women but here is where I gotta draw the line


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> We might even share the same taste in women but here is where I gotta draw the line


Satin snags on rough skin, I get that. You're more of a cotton guy?


----------



## Rwomen (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 5098049


I'd still eat it.


----------



## raratt (Mar 8, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5098050


Hey, my Bose 901's do just fine. The more power applied the better they sound.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 8, 2022)

ISK said:


> View attachment 5097670
> 
> View attachment 5097671


This looks like a wiring closet after I'm done with it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 8, 2022)

raratt said:


> Hey, my Bose 901's do just fine. The more power applied the better they sound.


I refuse to get rid of my 301's


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 8, 2022)

I have a Bose 3-2-1 that is over 15 yo and sounds great.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> I have a Bose 3-2-1 that is over 15 yo and sounds great.


No Alexa on it! You have to press buttons like a caveman.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 8, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> I have a Bose 3-2-1 that is over 15 yo and sounds great.


Of course ya do ya old fart


----------



## greg nr (Mar 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> No Alexa on it! You have to press buttons like a caveman.


Well, at least it will still work after the next great war takes down the internet.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2022)

greg nr said:


> Well, at least it will still work after the next great war takes down the internet.


Everything is fine. I don't know why you have to be that way.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## greg nr (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2022)

greg nr said:


>


You want to hurt someone? Call a poptart a calzone in front of an Italian.


----------



## Milky Weed (Mar 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You want to hurt someone? Call a poptart a calzone in front of an Italian.


Dessert calzone


----------



## greg nr (Mar 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You want to hurt someone? Call a poptart a calzone in front of an Italian.


Or order a calzone with cream sauce.


----------



## Jamie0715 (Mar 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gotta protect the kiddies from the scary cross dressing.
> 
> steven tyler getting his caitlyn jenner onn


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Mar 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lame!
> 
> Now I'm curious


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 8, 2022)

*IF ANYONE NEEDS GAS…..
You better get over here quick before they realize that the pump is messed up!!!!
Only $1.30 a gallon. I filled up my car for $22 dollars. It’s pump number 2 at the Shell station on the corner across from* ... See More


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 8, 2022)

oops fixed it
*It’s pump number 2 at the Shell station on the corner across from* ... See More


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2022)

Jamie0715 said:


> steven tyler getting his caitlyn jenner onn


See still scary to some


----------



## Nugachino (Mar 9, 2022)

ISK said:


> View attachment 5098029


I still don't see a dog. You've got a cross eyed, congested nasal passage that's been chasing parked cars.


----------



## Smokesteve (Mar 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gotta protect the kiddies from the scary cross dressing.
> 
> View attachment 5098000
> Couple of topless babes on Newbury in 1970.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 9, 2022)

Smokesteve said:


> Couple of topless babes on Newbury in 1970.


Get them a sandwich stat!

Who is that?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Get them a sandwich stat!
> 
> Who is that?


The 1970’s version of Joe Perry and Steven Tyler.


----------



## Smokesteve (Mar 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Get them a sandwich stat!
> 
> Who is that?


Steven Tyler and Joe Perry


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 9, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> The 1970’s version of Joe Perry and Steven Tyler.





Smokesteve said:


> Steven Tyler and Joe Perry


I should have known by all those silk scarves.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5098549
> View attachment 5098550
> View attachment 5098552


I shop there all the time.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 9, 2022)

Bareback said:


> I shop there all the time.


They have a fucking great selection.


----------



## Rwomen (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Milky Weed (Mar 9, 2022)

Rwomen said:


> View attachment 5098594


E-Z cure with a tbsp of heroin a day

Never poop again!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 9, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> View attachment 5098649


----------



## Lenin1917 (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Bareback (Mar 9, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> They have a fucking great selection.


And some good fucking deals on clearance items.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 9, 2022)

Hugo Phurst said:


>


Does this last gif apply to other assholes , if so I might need to rethink my popularity. 

Self esteem = not to sure about that now 
Sex appeal = not to sure about that now 

Thanks for wrecking my self image.


----------



## lokie (Mar 9, 2022)

Hugo Phurst said:


>


In case you missed it, here is a thread that is better suited for your choice in memes.





Political memes ONLY.. To prove your political points.


No comments. Just memes. Post your political meme to prove or persuade an opinion or proof of why your politician is better than the next. Annndddd... GO.



rollitup.org


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 9, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5098767


Saved and sending to dad......good one lol


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 9, 2022)

Maybe your humor is better received in the political arena.


----------



## ANC (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Mar 10, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Maybe your humor is better received in the political arena.


Exactly what political point is that making though? I suppose it could be interpreted as pointing out the entertainment industries culpability in the manufacturing of consent to go to war with a people(which while true isn’t the point of the meme, the meme is just humor)


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## NinjaShamen (Mar 10, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> Exactly what political point is that making though? I suppose it could be interpreted as pointing out the entertainment industries culpability in the manufacturing of consent to go to war with a people(which while true isn’t the point of the meme, the meme is just humor)


Basically anything to do with politics in any form. Or current wars, just isn't funny here. It belongs over in the politics section. People over there will be far more receptive of such post. And they'll bitch and whine and argue like all politically obsessed people do. Their team is always right and has to win next time, it's the biggest most important election ever blah blah blah. End rant. @sunni I wasn't meaning to get political in the funny page. Merely explaining how politics don't belong here.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Mar 10, 2022)

Actually lots of funny posts in politics. Memes are a way of interpreting to modern zeitgeist.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 10, 2022)

ANC said:


> Actually lots of funny posts in politics. Memes are a way of interpreting to modern zeitgeist.


 I tried....failed, bumped my head and barely made it out alive!


----------



## ISK (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 10, 2022)

^^^^^^
Oh! I can go low too.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Mar 10, 2022)

My kind of race.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 10, 2022)

raratt said:


> My kind of race.
> View attachment 5099276


the finish line needs to be closer to the start line for me.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 10, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> the finish line needs to be closer to the start line for me.


It’s like 5 steps. You got this.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 10, 2022)

What? No refreshment table?


----------



## raratt (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 10, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5099287


Thanks @raratt I'm gonna be singing that all day.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Thanks @raratt I'm gonna be singing that all day.


Me too. It’s replacing The Safety Dance because of you.


----------



## raratt (Mar 10, 2022)

Same as it ever was...have to do the hand motion down the arm also.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 10, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Me too. It’s replacing The Safety Dance because of you.


I needed a new song in my head anyway. That chilli pepper pirate song is too catchy. 








raratt said:


> Same as it ever was...have to do the hand motion down the arm also.


Raratt - Bringing back jazzhands.


----------



## raratt (Mar 10, 2022)

I find this video highly entertaining...DAYUM!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 10, 2022)

\


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5099317\
> View attachment 5099319View attachment 5099318


Weird.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Weird.


That face swap app can be a lot of fun.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## greg nr (Mar 10, 2022)

somebody got into the chocolate covered meth crystals......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501965507028832272


----------



## HydroKid239 (Mar 10, 2022)

Someone get this kid some lemonade


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 10, 2022)

raratt said:


> I find this video highly entertaining...DAYUM!


I want to build one


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Bareback (Mar 10, 2022)

raratt said:


> I find this video highly entertaining...DAYUM!


A neighbor of mine built the red coup. The dude has hundreds of priceless old rides. And is an amazing machinist…. you wouldn’t believe the stuff I’ve seen him built. And a pretty nice guy to boot.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 10, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> View attachment 5099431View attachment 5099432View attachment 5099433


It's almost $8 a gallon in Canada.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 10, 2022)

http://imgur.com/a/1t6MG6Y


----------



## Lenin1917 (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Mar 11, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> It’s like 5 steps. You got this.


The race isn't long enough to explain how I got nipple chafe and managed to shit myself...


----------



## Tracker (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


Love Friday water!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## greg nr (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 11, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5099759


it doesn't work that way.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> it doesn't work that way.


I would totally use that line


----------



## raratt (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Mar 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> it doesn't work that way.


I learned a new word, tribbing.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Axion42 (Mar 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> it doesn't work that way.


Don't ruin it for me!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## greg nr (Mar 12, 2022)

Rwomen said:


> View attachment 5100594


$70 k truck
$100k trailer
Not even $.02 in common sense.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## greg nr (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 12, 2022)

Rwomen said:


> View attachment 5100594


Amateur


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Smokesteve (Mar 13, 2022)

Rwomen said:


> View attachment 5100594


I'm guessing outer banks.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Mar 13, 2022)

I didn’t realize I was out of coffee filters this morning so I just boiled my grounds and poured it in a cup. Ass coffee is a good description for this horribly textured beverage.


----------



## Bagginski (Mar 13, 2022)

Rwomen said:


> View attachment 5100594


“Tide goes in, tide goes out…you can’t explain that!” - BO Reilly


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 13, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> I didn’t realize I was out of coffee filters this morning so I just boiled my grounds and poured it in a cup. Ass coffee is a good description for this horribly textured beverage.


Napkin?


----------



## 420God (Mar 13, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> I didn’t realize I was out of coffee filters this morning so I just boiled my grounds and poured it in a cup. Ass coffee is a good description for this horribly textured beverage.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5099112


It actually says boxer shorts...


----------



## lokie (Mar 13, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> It actually says boxer shorts...


These are boxing sort vids.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 13, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> I didn’t realize I was out of coffee filters this morning so I just boiled my grounds and poured it in a cup. Ass coffee is a good description for this horribly textured beverage.


Just an FYI:
"Learned during Moose camp" When the coffee is finished perking, pour a bit of cool water into the pot (when it's done bubbling) it will cause the grounds to sink to the bottom.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Kassiopeija (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 14, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> View attachment 5101754


Like a rock


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Mar 14, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5101815


I had that pic as my screensaver years ago. I have no idea where it was taken.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 14, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5101815


Counter balance for $800?


----------



## raratt (Mar 14, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> View attachment 5101931


That belongs here: https://www.rollitup.org/f/politics.47/


----------



## HydroKid239 (Mar 14, 2022)

raratt said:


> That belongs here: https://www.rollitup.org/f/politics.47/


Sorry I fixed it


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Mar 15, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> View attachment 5101754


Now that's a gluteus maximus!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 15, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> View attachment 5102086


i love carol..er, cheryll, umm, charlene?...cristal?...


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Mar 15, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i love carol..er, cheryll, umm, charlene?...cristal?...


She is a national treasure hahaha


----------



## Rwomen (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## greg nr (Mar 15, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5102257



Damned DINK's... (Dual Income, No Kids)


----------



## Lenin1917 (Mar 15, 2022)

Mike Tyson’s weed company has edible ears


----------



## Lenin1917 (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Mar 16, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5102903


My life in a nutshell.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 16, 2022)

raratt said:


> My life in a nutshell.


Those seats where so comfortable


----------



## raratt (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Mar 17, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> View attachment 5102717


you phuqr. I had to read that twice. Got bongchitis atm. Anyways... I got to line 4 and was like- "wha- Oh, noooo".


----------



## Fishbulb (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 17, 2022)

Rwomen said:


> View attachment 5103313


if i see one of those signs in walmart, i'm taking it...


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Mar 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5103251
> View attachment 5103252View attachment 5103253


Genie.Exe has stopped responding. Flip lamp, then push stud at bottom for 3 ticks on a stone dial to reset.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Hugo Phurst (Mar 18, 2022)

Eugenios said:


> View attachment 5103985


Puppy ear has more hair


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 18, 2022)

http://imgur.com/a/TivvpLO


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 18, 2022)

http://imgur.com/a/YQaxG4D


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 18, 2022)

http://imgur.com/a/gFQRidI


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 18, 2022)

http://imgur.com/a/VaHQni0


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 19, 2022)

http://imgur.com/a/L7AZGr6


----------



## Rwomen (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Mar 19, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5103011


No middle console, just a 1 piece - 4 seater up front.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Mar 20, 2022)

Not exactly funny, but I needed this today


----------



## Lenin1917 (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## neosapien (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Hugo Phurst (Mar 20, 2022)

Who's a good doggy?  







My ass being arrested


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 20, 2022)

http://imgur.com/a/DPwMVjv


----------



## Bareback (Mar 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


Getting to second base isn’t as much fun for everyone.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 20, 2022)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/a/DPwMVjv


Nailed it !


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Mar 20, 2022)

Asshole

Gets










What Assholes deserve.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 20, 2022)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5105087
> Asshole
> 
> Gets
> ...


----------



## raratt (Mar 20, 2022)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5105087
> Asshole
> 
> Gets
> ...


I borrowed a reserved parking spot once and the guy tried to block me in. I was in my Toy so I was able to get out, short wheelbases are useful at times.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 20, 2022)

VILEPLUME said:


> View attachment 5105082


Those are decoys.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Milky Weed (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 21, 2022)

http://imgur.com/a/JP0hzmc


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Mar 21, 2022)

That would be me as a boy, hell still, lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 21, 2022)

raratt said:


> That would be me as a boy, hell still, lol.


I wonder where his other hand is.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wonder where his other hand is.


That is definitely the look on her face


----------



## Lenin1917 (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> That is definitely the look on her face


She's a real trouper though.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Fardsnarp (Mar 21, 2022)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/a/JP0hzmc


How da flip was more than 10% of the iceburg sitting above the water line?


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Mar 21, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> View attachment 5105529


I feel rather jipped about the whole sitch with baby powder, baby carrots and baby back ribs containing little to no baby at all.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 22, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> View attachment 5105971


I think he looks more like Chet.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 22, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> View attachment 5105971


The fat guy got to bang this girl on the show.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 22, 2022)

http://imgur.com/a/4aVOcB0


----------



## raratt (Mar 22, 2022)

I meant to do that.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5106043


Stainless steel cutlery doesn't taste like house keys. What do I win?


----------



## lokie (Mar 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Stainless steel cutlery doesn't taste like house keys. What do I win?


Tasteless parting gifts.








Thanks for playing


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 22, 2022)

no


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2022)

lokie said:


> Tasteless parting gifts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not tasting that!


----------



## lokie (Mar 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not tasting that!


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Mar 22, 2022)

Shadow?


----------



## raratt (Mar 22, 2022)

Drunk can be replaced with your drug of choice.


----------



## Milky Weed (Mar 22, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5106091
> no


How fucked up on drugs do you have to be to rock the last guys cut? Holy shit lmao


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2022)

Milky Weed said:


> How fucked up on drugs do you have to be to rock the last guys cut? Holy shit lmao


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Mar 23, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5106091
> no


They all look like they got caught napping on a masseuse table and the business also happened to be a barber shop.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5106493
> 
> View attachment 5106505
> 
> View attachment 5106507


I knew you were hot but whoa!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 23, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I knew you were hot but whoa!


My safe word is beelzebub. 

I wish my legs were that long lol.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## Dreminen169 (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## Fardsnarp (Mar 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> My safe word is beelzebub.
> 
> I wish my legs were that long lol.


@Herb & Suds is now scouring sleaze bay for a rack...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 23, 2022)

Fardsnarp said:


> @Herb & Suds is now scouring sleaze bay for a rack...


Actually I prefer vertically challenged types


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## Rookieoftheyr (Mar 23, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Actually I prefer vertically challenged types


Better than bi polar types. That’s all I attract. Usually hot just bi polar. Could be because I’m mentally challenged too though


----------



## Rwomen (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## Hugo Phurst (Mar 23, 2022)

Not a pic, but made me laugh......


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## DCcan (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 23, 2022)

http://imgur.com/a/iH5OZKv


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 23, 2022)

http://imgur.com/a/HdRyBBD


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 23, 2022)

http://imgur.com/a/OAb2Rsf


----------



## Rwomen (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 24, 2022)

Well, fishing season is in full tilt.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 24, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> View attachment 5106757


Her top is inside out.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Her top is inside out.


I didn't even notice


----------



## Fardsnarp (Mar 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I didn't even notice


What men see.
What women see?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 24, 2022)

Milky Weed said:


> How fucked up on drugs do you have to be to rock the last guys cut? Holy shit lmao


That last one wasn’t as cool as the others.


----------



## Rwomen (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Mar 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Her top is inside out.


It's just an ugly top.

How many pullovers have a seam down the front?


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Mar 24, 2022)

lokie said:


> It's just an ugly top.
> 
> How many pullovers have a seam down the front?


----------



## raratt (Mar 24, 2022)

lokie said:


> It's just an ugly top.
> 
> How many pullovers have a seam down the front?


I thought her top was quite nice. I miss the braless 70's.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## Milky Weed (Mar 24, 2022)

Fresh off the press


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 24, 2022)

A store at Niagara-on-the Lake.


----------



## ANC (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Mar 24, 2022)

it gets worse the longer you look.


----------



## ANC (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 24, 2022)

ANC said:


>


That's an Amazonian Aripima AKA pirarucu, or paiche - they are unfortunately endangered due to over fishing and have been recorded up to 15' long. Prehistoric and good eating which is a bummer for them. What a beautiful fish were it still alive.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 24, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That's an Amazonian Aripima AKA pirarucu, or paiche - they are unfortunately endangered due to over fishing and have been recorded up to 15' long. Prehistoric and good eating which is a bummer for them. What a beautiful fish were it still alive.


Well, I know what's going to haunt my nightmares tonight.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 24, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Well, I know what's going to haunt my nightmares tonight.


A baking pan as large as a swimming pool?


----------



## ANC (Mar 25, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That's an Amazonian Aripima AKA pirarucu, or paiche - they are unfortunately endangered due to over fishing and have been recorded up to 15' long. Prehistoric and good eating which is a bummer for them. What a beautiful fish were it still alive.


I only do catch and release... And taking trophy animals are dumb as it reverses evolution...


----------



## ANC (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 25, 2022)

ANC said:


>


This is what they look like when alive - most have the red highlights on their scales that makes them that much prettier.


----------



## Rwomen (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Mar 25, 2022)

Where's @Singlemalt ?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 25, 2022)

http://imgur.com/a/pyHgAUj


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 25, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That's an Amazonian Aripima AKA pirarucu, or paiche - they are unfortunately endangered due to over fishing and have been recorded up to 15' long. Prehistoric and good eating which is a bummer for them. What a beautiful fish were it still alive.


They did an episode about them on River Monsters.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Mar 25, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5107734


Good luck getting those in your mouth!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2022)

Nugachino said:


> Good luck getting those in your mouth!


She's got a big mouth......


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 25, 2022)

Tracker said:


> View attachment 5108059


Wire stretcher was my go to


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 26, 2022)

A bucket of propwash
A bucket of bulkhead remover
Keys to Davy Jones locker
Sound powered phone batteries
Have them ask an engineer for an MK (Machinery Technician) punch

My favorite was to have a new guy get all wrapped up in tin foil, send him up on the ships fo'c'sle and have him turn slowly while the bridge crew "calibrated the radar". This was usually done when several ships were moored at the same pier so everyone could enjoy the show.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Mar 26, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A bucket of propwash
> A bucket of bulkhead remover
> Keys to Davy Jones locker
> Sound powered phone batteries
> ...


20 feet of flight line. We had an airman come back with about 35 feet of red rope that they used to cordon off a secure area.  We asked him where he got it, then hid it in the shop.


----------



## Rwomen (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Mar 26, 2022)

raratt said:


> 20 feet of flight line. We had an airman come back with about 35 feet of red rope that they used to cordon off a secure area.  We asked him where he got it, then hid it in the shop.


We used to send them to the tool room for the left handed screw driver and the 25 feet of flight line as mentioned was a good old go to. Also told them the shop was in the basement of the hangar and watched them try to find the door to the non existent basement. It's always fun being the new guy on your first duty assignment when it's stateside and safe.


----------



## Fardsnarp (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Smokesteve (Mar 27, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> We used to send them to the tool room for the left handed screw driver and the 25 feet of flight line as mentioned was a good old go to. Also told them the shop was in the basement of the hangar and watched them try to find the door to the non existent basement. It's always fun being the new guy on your first duty assignment when it's stateside and safe.


Go grab 2 gallons of checkered paint.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Mar 27, 2022)

*Famous Brazilian Singer Hospitalized for Holding Fart Whenever She’s Around with Her Boyfriend*
March 27, 2022, 1


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 27, 2022)

http://imgur.com/a/IRHMYoL


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 28, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> View attachment 5109247


Congratulations!


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 28, 2022)

My gawd just a joke ,, Funny as fuck though


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 28, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> My gawd just a joke ,, Funny as fuck though


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Mar 28, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> View attachment 5109143


@Antidote Man


----------



## Rwomen (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 28, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> View attachment 5109136View attachment 5109135


Smith's marriage is open except to jokes.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Mar 28, 2022)

VILEPLUME said:


> Smith's marriage is open except to jokes.


Nah, he was laughing too. Until he saw she wasn't laughing. That kind of made it even funnier.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## greg nr (Mar 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5109341


She/He/It is dead. Ass up, tits up, face up (or down) is possible.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Sativied (Mar 28, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> View attachment 5109636


Meh, that’s neither funny or clever. I rate your meme 1 out of 10.

“An affair is a sexual relationship, romantic friendship, or passionate attachment in which at least one of its participants has a formal or informal commitment to a third person who may neither agree to such relationship nor even be aware of it.”



HydroKid239 said:


> View attachment 5109498


Now that’s funny. 8/10


----------



## HydroKid239 (Mar 28, 2022)

Sativied said:


> Meh, that’s neither funny or clever. I rate your meme 1 out of 10.
> 
> “An affair is a sexual relationship, romantic friendship, or passionate attachment in which at least one of its participants has a formal or informal commitment to a third person who may neither agree to such relationship nor even be aware of it.”
> 
> ...


----------



## ANC (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Mar 29, 2022)

Rwomen said:


> View attachment 5109838


Lol bro you should beat off before getting on riu


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 29, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> View attachment 5109843


I do!


----------



## Sativied (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 29, 2022)

Rwomen said:


> View attachment 5109833


good dog


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## Fardsnarp (Mar 29, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> Lol bro you should beat off before getting on riu


I think he's doing it while he's here.


----------



## ANC (Mar 29, 2022)

Fardsnarp said:


> I think he's doing it while he's here.


isn't that the whole point?


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 29, 2022)

So Friday is April 1st...... Aprils fools day.
Who has a fun prank (funny, not stupid)


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## Bareback (Mar 29, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> View attachment 5110069View attachment 5110070


That Krispy shit ain’t funny.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 29, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> So Friday is April 1st...... Aprils fools day.
> Who has a fun prank (funny, not stupid)
> View attachment 5110047


Friday happens to be payday for me so I guess the joke is on me again and about six hundred of my co-workers.


----------



## Nugachino (Mar 29, 2022)

Bareback said:


> That Krispy shit ain’t funny.


I'd rather have the salad and dip over the phuggin donuts. Prefer the one where you dip brussel sprouts into chocolate and coconut to imitate ferrero rocher.


----------



## Eugenios (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## Bareback (Mar 29, 2022)

Nugachino said:


> I'd rather have the salad and dip over the phuggin donuts. Prefer the one where you dip brussel sprouts into chocolate and coconut to imitate ferrero rocher.


‍


----------



## Pacoson71 (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Mar 30, 2022)

ANC said:


> isn't that the whole point?


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 30, 2022)

Think I'll wear my skinny jeans today.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Mar 30, 2022)

My time here at RIU has come to an end.
It's been fun, lots of laughs. Prey for peace in Ukraine.
I leave you with Five of my favorites.


----------



## Rwomen (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Mar 30, 2022)

Rwomen said:


> My time here at RIU has come to an end.
> It's been fun, lots of laughs. Prey for peace in Ukraine.
> I leave you with Five of my favorites.
> 
> View attachment 5110506


Sorry to see you go, kisses.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Mar 30, 2022)

@Rwomen jerk it one last time for us, bro.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 30, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> View attachment 5110513


It's the shoe's....and dirty nails


----------



## lokie (Mar 30, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> View attachment 5110513





DarkWeb said:


> It's the shoe's....and dirty nails


I bet if he had matching shoes he would have a better chance.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 30, 2022)

lokie said:


> I bet if he had matching shoes he would have a better chance.


I bet if he had a right shoe his chances would be even better.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 30, 2022)

http://imgur.com/a/Jw06J94


----------



## HydroKid239 (Mar 30, 2022)

Here We Go: Detroit Urban Survival Trainer On How To Prevent Being Slapped!


Detroit Urban Survival Trainer On Slap Prevention. Posted By Persist



worldstar.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Mar 31, 2022)

The internet is never letting this go.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 31, 2022)

http://imgur.com/a/fwS94IQ


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Mar 31, 2022)

He’s thinking about Pete lol


----------



## greg nr (Mar 31, 2022)

I can see the potential for this as a sex toy. and it scares me I'm not bothered by that.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509599345255100417


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 31, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> View attachment 5111110


Add 2010 bitcoin prices to that list too.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Apr 1, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> View attachment 5111139
> He’s thinking about Pete lol View attachment 5111140View attachment 5111141


I was kinda hoping this would be the last year we had them.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## neosapien (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 1, 2022)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 5111568
> 
> 
> View attachment 5111569
> ...


Which Katy Perry song?


----------



## neosapien (Apr 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Which Katy Perry song?


You should cover that song. Then send me the music video.


----------



## raratt (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Apr 1, 2022)

Nugachino said:


> I was kinda hoping this would be the last year we had them.


Too much money involved.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Apr 1, 2022)

Penis.


----------



## Fardsnarp (Apr 1, 2022)

raratt said:


> Penis.


If it weren't for the green ones I wouldn't have 'seen that'.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 1, 2022)

Fardsnarp said:


> If it weren't for the green ones I wouldn't have 'seen that'.


"Anything is a dildo if you're brave enough"


----------



## Pacoson71 (Apr 1, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> "Anything is a dildo if you're brave enough"


 what happens in.... stays in err, um..... LOL


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Fardsnarp (Apr 1, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> View attachment 5111719


Needs a frying pan.


----------



## raratt (Apr 1, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> "Anything is a dildo if you're brave enough"


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 1, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> "Anything is a dildo if you're brave enough"


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Hugo Phurst (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 1, 2022)

Hugo Phurst said:


>


Well at least it's a woman


----------



## Axion42 (Apr 1, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Well at least it's a woman


She looks quite excited too..I'm down!


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Apr 2, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> "Anything is a dildo if you're brave enough"


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 2, 2022)

Lot of butt stuff here, guys. Very progressive.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 2, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> Lot of butt stuff here, guys. Very progressive.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 2, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> Lot of butt stuff here, guys. Very progressive.


You're right.......let's get back on track......


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## ISK (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 2, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> View attachment 5112042


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Apr 2, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> View attachment 5112043


This brings thoughts of peace and serenity. Laughter? Not so much.






Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fardsnarp (Apr 2, 2022)

lokie said:


> This brings thoughts of peace and serenity. Laughter? Not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go up to the post and open the attachment it was in response to. I was wondering at first too.


----------



## raratt (Apr 2, 2022)

Fardsnarp said:


> Go up to the post and open the attachment it was in response to. I was wondering at first too.


I have worshiped at that altar many times.


----------



## lokie (Apr 2, 2022)

Fardsnarp said:


> Go up to the post and open the attachment it was in response to. I was wondering at first too.


lol

I like that virgin mary. I'll have to convince my wife we need to build a shrine.






Still, Vagina is no laughing matter.


----------



## raratt (Apr 2, 2022)

lokie said:


> lol
> 
> I like that virgin mary. I'll have to convince my wife we need to build a shrine.
> 
> ...


Giving hot pants a whole new meaning.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> Giving hot pants a whole new meaning.


i thought only red heads were called fire crotch????


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 2, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i thought only red heads were called fire crotch????


I call mine "m'lady"

she likes that and bestows favors upon my person


----------



## Tracker (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 3, 2022)

http://imgur.com/a/24UcU8v


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## Kindbud421 (Apr 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5112941
> View attachment 5112942
> View attachment 5112963


Also, Nice Hand! I get that in poker tourneys a lot…


----------



## Tracker (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 4, 2022)

http://imgur.com/a/LCtBOCu


----------



## Lenin1917 (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 6, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5114065


My weed plants would like to have a word with you.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Apr 7, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> View attachment 5113958View attachment 5113959View attachment 5113960


It's not science, unless you document it.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 7, 2022)

http://imgur.com/a/2mZf7WK


----------



## Tracker (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## ClasicRoast (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## ClasicRoast (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 9, 2022)

http://imgur.com/a/eWuUzY9


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 9, 2022)

http://imgur.com/a/bXjreua


----------



## Tracker (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 9, 2022)

http://imgur.com/a/3rEb2B8


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 10, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5116081


Try the new McRope!


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 10, 2022)

When you mix chemdawg and cat piss


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 10, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> When you mix chemdawg and cat piss
> View attachment 5116094


i've been smoking too long, i haven't had any weed that made me do crazy shit in years, all it does now is take the killers edge off


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i've been smoking too long, i haven't had any weed that made me do crazy shit in years, all it does now is take the killers edge off


Weed helped me stop doing stupid shit haha. 

I was making a joke about terpenes, I could've been less vague though.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 10, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> Weed helped me stop doing stupid shit haha.
> 
> I was making a joke about terpenes, I could've been less vague though.


ahh, i was just going with the potency...i just got up an hour ago and have already gone to the parts store, not really awake yet, forgive me if i'm not at my brightest before breakfast


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ahh, i was just going with the potency...i just got up an hour ago and have already gone to the parts store, not really awake yet, forgive me if i'm not at my brightest before breakfast


Glass houses and such, brother. Get you some bacon!


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 10, 2022)

Only guessing that terpenes played a role in the height of the flames while burning a few of last year's plants.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 10, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Only guessing that terpenes played a role in the height of the flames while burning a few of last year's plants.
> 
> View attachment 5116125


----------



## Pacoson71 (Apr 10, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Only guessing that terpenes played a role in the height of the flames while burning a few of last year's plants.
> 
> View attachment 5116125


Even the fire is HIGH


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 11, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> View attachment 5116505


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 12, 2022)

Tracker said:


> View attachment 5117373


----------



## Tracker (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (Apr 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5117387


Blushing.....the meme goddess is going to fwd on one of my posts?! OMG! Hahaha!

I've sent many of yours to my friends too!

Peace


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 12, 2022)

Plowing for clams


----------



## Tracker (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Nutty sKunK (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Apr 13, 2022)

Nutty sKunK said:


> View attachment 5117563


Now, imagine how different our wold would be, if this was the technology that took off, instead of exploding dinosaur juice.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Apr 13, 2022)

Ear worm for the day.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Apr 13, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5117805
> 
> Ear worm for the day.


I really needed that to be stuck in my brain all day, thanks.


----------



## Tracker (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## Kerowacked (Apr 13, 2022)

Selling!


----------



## ClasicRoast (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Smokesteve (Apr 14, 2022)

Tracker said:


> View attachment 5117971


Jeez that took me a minute!


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 14, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 5118489


i'm still chuckling.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 15, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> View attachment 5118882


i've never gotten how rabbits or eggs either one have anything to do with easter...
they should just admit they stole pagan ritualistic symbols that don't have anything to do with christianity


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 15, 2022)

http://imgur.com/a/8hWxOLn


----------



## Lenin1917 (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## EhCndGrower (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Apr 15, 2022)

Dood! Where's my car?



Nice dismount.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 16, 2022)

VILEPLUME said:


> View attachment 5119254


hallelujah!


----------



## Lenin1917 (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Apr 16, 2022)

View attachment 5118118


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Bareback (Apr 16, 2022)

VILEPLUME said:


> View attachment 5119524


Shit


----------



## Bareback (Apr 16, 2022)

VILEPLUME said:


> View attachment 5119524


I see a dildo.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 16, 2022)

Happy Easter!


----------



## Millo (Apr 17, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4924191


420
69
Coincidence?


----------



## lokie (Apr 17, 2022)

Easter bunny off season activities.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 17, 2022)

VILEPLUME said:


> View attachment 5119524


Bear ass


----------



## raratt (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Apr 17, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5119884


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 17, 2022)

Fishbulb said:


> View attachment 4920423





http://imgur.com/3IaBXRa


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Bareback (Apr 17, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5119884


I’d eat that.


----------



## EhCndGrower (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## greg nr (Apr 17, 2022)

http://imgur.com/pbGAM4i


----------



## raratt (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Apr 17, 2022)

Eugenios said:


> View attachment 5120009


They give me the giggles, really bad.


----------



## Tracker (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 17, 2022)

Eugenios said:


> View attachment 5120009


Has anyone actually done this?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 18, 2022)

VILEPLUME said:


> Has anyone actually done this?


Hasn’t everyone?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 18, 2022)

http://imgur.com/jAlUojT


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Apr 18, 2022)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/jAlUojT


I cringed during the backflip thinking she was gonna wipe out. Stuck that landing like a boss, though!


----------



## raratt (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Apr 19, 2022)

Don't forget the trim crew...


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 20, 2022)

@Aeroknow 
Hope this is OK, it just reminded me of your big Boy.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 20, 2022)

This thread never fails 
Thanks


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## Bareback (Apr 20, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> View attachment 5121647


I don’t get it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 20, 2022)

Bareback said:


> I don’t get it.


LOL


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Apr 20, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5121798


Ya know something, Peg? The only difference between me and that moose on the wall is that somebody had the decency to put a bullet in _his _head.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 21, 2022)

IRL last January. Canadian rednecks at play, with zero regard for safety.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 21, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> IRL last January. Canadian rednecks at play, with zero regard for safety.
> View attachment 5122220


What is that?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> What is that?


a still, to make liquor...with a fire within a couple of feet of two propane tanks..... 
and no thump coil....that shit is going to remove varnish, and/or stomach lining


----------



## Bareback (Apr 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> What is that?


Lunar luminous juice maker.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> a still, to make liquor...with a fire within a couple of feet of two propane tanks.....
> and no thump coil....that shit is going to remove varnish, and/or stomach lining


I'd be much more worried about the possible alcohol vapor.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'd be much more worried about the possible alcohol vapor.


There were two doors open at all times for ventilation, but the potential for alcohol vapor flashing to the flame is still present. They used an apple mash but all flavours were stripped by the reflux column used - a pot still would have retained some apple flavour. 

Since weed has little value, I see apple pie hooch in my future. Water, sugar and turbo yeast makes 20% ABV mash in 2 weeks. Then run the mash through the still. Filter, dilute and flavour as desired. 

This company has my attention for an upgrade. 






Stills







www.northstills.com


----------



## HydroKid239 (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 21, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


>


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> a still, to make liquor...with a fire within a couple of feet of two propane tanks.....
> and no thump coil....that shit is going to remove varnish, and/or stomach lining





Bareback said:


> Lunar luminous juice maker.


LOL I was thinking homemade furnace.


----------



## raratt (Apr 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no thump coil....


Don't need a thump keg with a reflux still. I watch too much Moonshiners...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> LOL I was thinking homemade furnace.


What is inside will keep you warm


----------



## raratt (Apr 21, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> View attachment 5122268


Suppose you have a road flare, and a 55 gallon drum of gasoline...


----------



## raratt (Apr 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'd be much more worried about the possible alcohol vapor.


No fumes. or very few, after the condenser.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Apr 21, 2022)

You want moonshine, you come down to where I live. The Blue Ridge Mountains are famous for corn liquor. Once the trees start getting a good canopy of leaves going I'll be able to smell booze cooking a couple times a year up here but it's none of my business. Just like my weed is none of theirs. Goes for 20-25 a quart but I haven't been a drinker since the early 2000s. It does do a great job of starting a wet fire though. Franklin county, VA makes some of the best shine in the country or so I've heard.


----------



## lokie (Apr 21, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> You want moonshine, you come down to where I live. The Blue Ridge Mountains are famous for corn liquor. Once the trees start getting a good canopy of leaves going I'll be able to smell booze cooking a couple times a year up here but it's none of my business. Just like my weed is none of theirs. Goes for 20-25 a quart but I haven't been a drinker since the early 2000s. It does do a great job of starting a wet fire though. Franklin county, VA makes some of the best shine in the country or so I've heard.


My taste buds can attest to that.  

Pic from the web.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Apr 21, 2022)

I bet ole granny knew how to grow her own and make a tincture.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 21, 2022)

raratt said:


> No fumes. or very few, after the condenser.


I'd love to play with something that size.......

Don't say gay


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Apr 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'd love to play with something that size.......
> 
> Don't say gay


Those sound like famous redneck last words, like" hey y'all watch this", or " hell naw it ain't loaded" lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 21, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> Those sound like famous redneck last words, like" hey y'all watch this", or " hell naw it ain't loaded" lol


Hold my beer


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Hold my beer


beat me to it...lol


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Apr 21, 2022)

Look Luke, there's a dip in the road.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 21, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> Look Luke, there's a dip in the road.


Hold my beer


----------



## HydroKid239 (Apr 21, 2022)

raratt said:


> Suppose you have a road flare, and a 55 gallon drum of gasoline...


Lemmie show ya sumtin!!!!


----------



## HydroKid239 (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 21, 2022)

raratt said:


> Suppose you have a road flare, and a 55 gallon drum of gasoline...


An old acquaintance once used a torch to remove the lid from an empty drum that had had gas in it. The drum went flying sky high; he's got hearing loss and shrapnel in his torso. Derp. Doesn't anyone watch Myth Busters?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 21, 2022)

raratt said:


> Don't need a thump keg with a reflux still. I watch too much Moonshiners...


i'm not up on the new tech, i still have access to my uncle's still, he doesn't run it often these days, but it was built 40 years ago, and still works like brand new. i made 20 gallons of sour mash a couple of years ago, still working on the last two quarts i kept, gave most of it away, and people keep asking me when i'm going to do another run...guess it'll be fairly soon. i'll post a couple of pics when i go out there


----------



## greg nr (Apr 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm not up on the new tech, i still have access to my uncle's still, he doesn't run it often these days, but it was built 40 years ago, and still works like brand new. i made 20 gallons of sour mash a couple of years ago, still working on the last two quarts i kept, gave most of it away, and people keep asking me when i'm going to do another run...guess it'll be fairly soon. i'll post a couple of pics when i go out there


Just curious, but is there a home still exemption like there is with beer and wine?

It would be ironic to make it to legal cannabis only to get busted for moonshining........


----------



## raratt (Apr 21, 2022)

greg nr said:


> Just curious, but is there a home still exemption like there is with beer and wine?
> 
> It would be ironic to make it to legal cannabis only to get busted for moonshining........


Not as far as I know.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 21, 2022)

greg nr said:


> Just curious, but is there a home still exemption like there is with beer and wine?
> 
> It would be ironic to make it to legal cannabis only to get busted for moonshining........


no, it is illegal to produce liquor ANYWHERE in the US...without exception.
https://www.ttb.gov/distilled-spirits/penalties-for-illegal-distilling
that doesn't stop me from growing weed, and it won't stop me from making limited runs for myself and my friends from time to time.
some laws are good ideas, and some are bullshit, look at the fucking idiots who make most of them


----------



## Nugachino (Apr 21, 2022)

Willy B. Goode said:


> Ya know something, Peg? The only difference between me and that moose on the wall is that somebody had the decency to put a bullet in _his _head.


The utter look of defeat and dismay at his situation was something I wished to avoid putting myself through. I mean. He comes up with some cracker stuff. but the rest of his life is one steaming mound after another. Followed by a beer and some tv. Then more bs, either from neighbors, the wife or something dumb his kids are doing.


----------



## raratt (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Apr 22, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5122661


What are the chances her title is
Head manager?


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Apr 22, 2022)

View attachment 5122661


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 22, 2022)

Blue Wizard said:


> View attachment 5122791


??? That's how I do it... 


SH420


----------



## Bareback (Apr 22, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> ??? That's how I do it...
> View attachment 5122885
> 
> SH420


Hmmmmm, I guess the bong water was cold.


----------



## Nugachino (Apr 23, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> ??? That's how I do it...
> View attachment 5122885
> 
> SH420


I just can't understand why my gf likes cleaning it so often. She sometimes practices opera while doing it too. But, I never get to see what she's doing. Or why she takes so long in there.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Apr 23, 2022)

1st one is based on a true story.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Apr 23, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> View attachment 5123208





Tracker said:


> View attachment 5123360


If my seedlings and cuttings could talk they for sure would say "would you PLEASE just back the fuck off and let us do our thing?!"


----------



## Tracker (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 24, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5123730


It's 4:19.....got a minute?


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Apr 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's 4:19.99.....got a hundredth of a second?


fify


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 24, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5123730


it's all fun and games until you have to call AAA and give them your location on I 70


----------



## Lenin1917 (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 24, 2022)

raratt said:


> fify


It was a bumper sticker my buddy had lol


----------



## Pacoson71 (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## ClasicRoast (Apr 24, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> View attachment 5122267


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 24, 2022)

Tracker said:


> View attachment 5123920






SH420


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 24, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 5123753


If you're smart, you won't ever give advice


----------



## ANC (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 25, 2022)

ClasicRoast said:


> View attachment 5123936


Where. Have. You. Been?
Missed seeing you around.


----------



## Nugachino (Apr 25, 2022)

Blue Wizard said:


> View attachment 5124044


Now how am I supposed to suck turd veins?


----------



## raratt (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## greg nr (Apr 25, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5124106


Playground at church preschool in florida.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Apr 25, 2022)

Blue Wizard said:


> View attachment 5124044


----------



## Lenin1917 (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## Axion42 (Apr 25, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> View attachment 5124169


Thank God, that dick vein is the only reason I like snickers.


----------



## raratt (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## Hugo Phurst (Apr 25, 2022)

*Backhanded Complements

Yes I was in a movie.
No I am not Sarra Jessica Parker*












*Roses are red.
Violets are blue.
Horses that lose races are turned into glue.









My Doctor told me that I'm as healthy as a 25 year old.
A 25 year old what, she didn't say.




*


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Apr 26, 2022)

There is a reason this was posted.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 26, 2022)

raratt said:


> There is a reason this was posted.
> 
> View attachment 5124616


Bet that can be fixed......


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Apr 27, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> View attachment 5124876


IDK, some guy on teh twatters probably did a big bad- Now Papa Melon Tusk is going to pound town on clown browns.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 27, 2022)

Nugachino said:


> IDK, some guy on teh twatters probably did a big bad- Now Papa Melon Tusk is going to pound town on clown browns.


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2022)

Mornin.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Apr 27, 2022)

first line and last line


----------



## Lenin1917 (Apr 27, 2022)

ANC said:


> first line and last line


To be fair it’s probably decent on fried mushrooms


----------



## Bareback (Apr 27, 2022)

raratt said:


> There is a reason this was posted.
> 
> View attachment 5124616


Roll Tide !!!

Wait is this an IQ test….. I smell another national championship year coming.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## ISK (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 28, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> View attachment 5125008


We have a political section for these memes


----------



## raratt (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Apr 28, 2022)

Someone really liked this geode.


----------



## ANC (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## Hugo Phurst (Apr 28, 2022)

*This is why Police have hand-to-hand combat training





*


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 28, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> View attachment 5125498


Now I want chicken pot pie, damnit


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 29, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> View attachment 5125938


Wait, hold up, I didn't want more. I just wanted these to be better.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Apr 29, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> Wait, hold up, I didn't want more. I just wanted these to be better.


 Sooooo true ! 
Damn controversial thought provoking comic I tell ya.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 29, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Sooooo true !
> Damn controversial thought provoking comic I tell ya.


Right? Sometimes I almost post some really depressing shit I think is funny, but don't want to to provoke excessively controversial thoughts haha.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 29, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> Right? Sometimes I almost post some really depressing shit I think is funny, but don't want to to provoke excessively controversial thoughts haha.


Fuck it


----------



## Pacoson71 (Apr 29, 2022)

Always remember.

" From the moment you are born, you are starting to die"

Live life. Pease out (got to go to work)


----------



## raratt (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 29, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> Always remember.
> 
> " From the moment you are born, you are starting to die"
> 
> Live life. Pease out (got to go to work)


Sounds like I should be living my life instead of going to work then


----------



## Lenin1917 (Apr 29, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5125984


It’s not linked to a specific voice like Siri on iPhone? God that’s gotta be annoying. I used to make fun of these voice ui’s but man it’s really nice being able to say “Siri where’s my phone” and then it beeps so you can find it. Got me considering AirTags for my keys, vape and wallet too.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 29, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> It’s not linked to a specific voice like Siri on iPhone? God that’s gotta be annoying. I used to make fun of these voice ui’s but man it’s really nice being able to say “Siri where’s my phone” and then it beeps so you can find it. Got me considering AirTags for my keys, vape and wallet too.


Siri, where's my car


----------



## raratt (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Apr 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Now I want chicken pot pie, damnit


Ahhh good 'ol CPP... gotta let it cool for 4 or 5 hours or risk 3rd degree burns.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Apr 29, 2022)

Now That Was Uncalled For: She Was Cute Til She Just Did That... Wait For It!


Posted by JR



worldstarhiphop.com


----------



## raratt (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 30, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> View attachment 5126222View attachment 5126223


That first pic brought back memories, and yes - that's my hand.


----------



## raratt (Apr 30, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That first pic brought back memories, and yes - that's my hand.
> 
> View attachment 5126373View attachment 5126374View attachment 5126375


I felt that pic in my stomach...


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 30, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That first pic brought back memories, and yes - that's my hand.
> 
> View attachment 5126373View attachment 5126374View attachment 5126375


Ouch, ouch, ouch! Looks painful. I've had my hat removed by an inexperienced caster, but have never had the hook set thankfully.
There are a few hospitals in Northern Ontario that display the lures/hooks that have been removed from anglers.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 30, 2022)

I've had a couple when I was a kid but nothing that big. I also caught a younger kid when I was a young teen. My cousin and I where casting like jackass's off a short dock and a kid ran behind me.......two hooks in his back. Ouch.


----------



## Kindbud421 (Apr 30, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That first pic brought back memories, and yes - that's my hand.
> 
> View attachment 5126373View attachment 5126374View attachment 5126375


FUKIN Ouch!


----------



## Kindbud421 (Apr 30, 2022)

Popped one through my friends eyebrow, this was wwwaaaayyyy before piercing eyebrows became popular lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 30, 2022)

raratt said:


> I felt that pic in my stomach...


It was in deep - way past the bend. The Doc had to put me out & use pliars (hence the bent shank).
I'm just glad I wasn't there for it. : )


----------



## greg nr (Apr 30, 2022)

Kindbud421 said:


> FUKIN Ouch!




To some people, it's just a hobby.......


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## ClasicRoast (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Apr 30, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> Hunter Biden wanted to partner with him


Additional related input on *this specific sensitive issue* may be addressed in






Politics


News and politics



www.rollitup.org


----------



## raratt (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## EhCndGrower (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Apr 30, 2022)

ANC said:


>


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (May 1, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 5126665





lokie said:


> Additional related input on *this specific sensitive issue* may be addressed in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HydroKid239 (May 1, 2022)




----------



## TaoRich (May 1, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 5125829


----------



## Pacoson71 (May 1, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (May 1, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (May 1, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (May 1, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (May 1, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (May 1, 2022)




----------



## lokie (May 1, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 5127026


Anytime this topic has come up I have maintained that I will acquiesce only to procedure.

One visit, one movement.


----------



## ANC (May 1, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (May 1, 2022)

ANC said:


>


LOL had to study that for several seconds before I realized what it really was.


----------



## raratt (May 1, 2022)

Willy B. Goode said:


> LOL had to study that for several seconds before I realized what it really was.







No, no it isn't.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (May 1, 2022)

There's days I really need this thread to keep a firm grip on my sanity . Thanks for the laughs.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (May 1, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (May 1, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (May 1, 2022)

This came with seeds almost made up for the missing seedpack(I’m sure they’ll take care of it, packing mishaps happen.)


----------



## Ozumoz66 (May 2, 2022)

I put 31s on my 1981 CJ7 with a 2" lift on the fibreglass tub. Although I didn't have this chart at the time, I did stay within the guideline.


----------



## Tracker (May 2, 2022)




----------



## raratt (May 2, 2022)




----------



## raratt (May 2, 2022)




----------



## raratt (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Bareback (May 2, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> I put 31s on my 1981 CJ7 with a 2" lift on the fibreglass tub. Although I didn't have this chart at the time, I did stay within the guideline.
> 
> View attachment 5127365


This chart is outdated, the new charts show the four door version with a vagina .


Ohh and this chart also has left off the v8 Chevy engine swapped version showing genital lice . I think maybe that chart was only displayed in Iowa, but I do know Florida has some on back order.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 2, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (May 2, 2022)

Bareback said:


> This chart is outdated, the new charts show the four door version with a vagina .
> 
> 
> Ohh and this chart also has left off the v8 Chevy engine swapped version showing genital lice . I think maybe that chart was only displayed in Iowa, but I do know Florida has some on back order.


My dd 4 door has 35"s my other dd 4 door has 33"s and then my off road 4 door toy has 33"s but long arm lifts aren't on the list


----------



## Bareback (May 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> My dd 4 door has 35"s my other dd 4 door has 33"s and then my off road 4 door toy has 33"s but long arm lifts aren't on the list


I got 37’s on 6” lift on my 97’ z71 short bed but I bought it that way…. you should see my wife getting in/out of that thing.


----------



## Lenin1917 (May 2, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 2, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (May 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5127484
> View attachment 5127485


You are feeling old


----------



## Lenin1917 (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You are feeling old


Lol do you want me to?


----------



## DarkWeb (May 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol do you want me to?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>




Thanks @Aeroknow


----------



## DarkWeb (May 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5127502
> 
> Thanks @Aeroknow


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5127502


Would it be weird to say "I'd just like to see em"? Maybe just the tip?
LOL


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 2, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Would it be weird to say "I'd just like to see em"? Maybe just the tip?
> LOL


Yes, yes it would.


----------



## raratt (May 2, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Would it be weird to say "I'd just like to see em"? Maybe just the tip?
> LOL


Pokies?


----------



## lokie (May 2, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (May 2, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (May 2, 2022)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5127589
> 
> View attachment 5127590
> 
> View attachment 5127591


Leg drop from the top rope


----------



## Tracker (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 3, 2022)




----------



## ClasicRoast (May 3, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5126997


Make this into a vape bag and I’m sold


----------



## lokie (May 3, 2022)

Oh balls.


----------



## HydroKid239 (May 3, 2022)

Illusions: Dude Thought He Was High Looking At This On-Ramp!


Lol, even the other drivers thought something was unusual there. Posted By Persist



worldstar.com


----------



## Ozumoz66 (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (May 3, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (May 4, 2022)

This dude is hilarious


----------



## raratt (May 4, 2022)

@Jeffislovinlife


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 4, 2022)

raratt said:


> @Jeffislovinlife
> View attachment 5128345


Close little bit more land bass though lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 4, 2022)

Father was Green Beret mother was nurse go figure lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 4, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Father was Green Beret mother was nurse go figure lol


Poppa was a copper and her momma was a hippy


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Poppa was a copper and her momma was a hippy


He he he ha ha ha he nope they were German lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 4, 2022)

@curious2garden


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 4, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5128388
> View attachment 5128389
> @curious2garden
> View attachment 5128390


With white wine how can you be blamed you didn't notice!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 4, 2022)

GWN approves - LOL.


----------



## lokie (May 4, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> GWN approves - LOL.
> 
> View attachment 5128510



Well it is 5 o'clock somewhere.


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> GWN approves - LOL.
> 
> View attachment 5128510


LOL the frost on the glass looked like ice cubes! Loved the avatars in the background.


----------



## ANC (May 4, 2022)




----------



## ANC (May 4, 2022)




----------



## FirstCavApache64 (May 4, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Reminds me of that song" If you're gonna be dumb you better be tough", those boys must be crazy tough.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (May 4, 2022)




----------



## raratt (May 4, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5128631


Periods matter.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 4, 2022)

raratt said:


> Periods matter.


Definitely don't want to miss one.........


----------



## lokie (May 4, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (May 4, 2022)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5128695
> 
> View attachment 5128694
> 
> View attachment 5128693


Shot ski......it's a thing


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Definitely don't want to miss one.........


My wife doesn't miss them


----------



## ANC (May 4, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 5, 2022)

The multiverse movie we need!


----------



## raratt (May 5, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (May 5, 2022)




----------



## raratt (May 5, 2022)

I believe that would make them do just that...


----------



## Dreaming1 (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 5, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5129093


Supplemental whiskey

never lets you down

-sung to the tune of Imaginary Lover


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 5, 2022)

With the help of drugs my brain translates text into a Morricone soundtrack


----------



## Nutty sKunK (May 6, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> View attachment 5129165


Taco bell?


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 6, 2022)




----------



## ANC (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (May 6, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (May 6, 2022)




----------



## ANC (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (May 6, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> View attachment 5129377
> 
> View attachment 5129378
> 
> View attachment 5129379


The guys here have been inspecting each others "fuel rods". If you know what I mean.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 6, 2022)

Nugachino said:


> The guys here have been inspecting each others "fuel rods". If you know what I mean.


That would explain the anger.


----------



## raratt (May 6, 2022)

Nugachino said:


> The guys here have been inspecting each others "fuel rods". If you know what I mean.


That's @neosapien 's job.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 6, 2022)

Nugachino said:


> The guys here have been inspecting each others "fuel rods". If you know what I mean.


Sorry I missed the joke 
Could you please elaborate ?
In English if possible ?


----------



## raratt (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 6, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5129500


When I see duck or ducking in a text I just assume they're mad.


----------



## neosapien (May 6, 2022)

raratt said:


> That's @neosapien 's job.


And I'm daaaaaamn good at it too.


----------



## raratt (May 6, 2022)

neosapien said:


> And I'm daaaaaamn good at it too.


I'm just glad I didn't come up short.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> When I see duck or ducking in a text I just assume they're mad.


Shucking corn will never be the same


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (May 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Shucking corn will never be the same


You got any of them biscuits and mustard, I like them. Mhmm


----------



## neosapien (May 6, 2022)

raratt said:


> I'm just glad I didn't come up short.


Don't worry size doesn't matter. It's not the size of the boat, but the motion of the ocean. (A common lie told to inadequately equipped males to make them feel better about their lack of manhood)


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (May 6, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Don't worry size doesn't matter.


Try showing them a small paycheck.  

My brother sent me this claiming to be over qualified. I didn't have the heart to tell him the ruler wasn't metric.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 6, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Try showing them a small paycheck.
> 
> My brother sent me this claiming to be over qualified. I didn't have the heart to tell him the ruler wasn't metric.
> View attachment 5129535


----------



## neosapien (May 6, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Try showing them a small paycheck.
> 
> My brother sent me this claiming to be over qualified. I didn't have the heart to tell him the ruler wasn't metric.
> View attachment 5129535


Dat bitch learned the ABC's from contracting hepatitis.


----------



## raratt (May 6, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Don't worry size doesn't matter. It's not the size of the boat, but the motion of the ocean. (A common lie told to inadequately equipped males to make them feel better about their lack of manhood)


It's big enough to make me feel good, that's all that matters...lol.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 6, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> View attachment 5129509


you gotta pay the troll toll to get in that boy's soul.


----------



## raratt (May 6, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 6, 2022)

@tyler.durden


----------



## tyler.durden (May 6, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> @tyler.durden
> 
> View attachment 5129575


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 6, 2022)

raratt said:


> That's @neosapien 's job.


Uh @Metasynth may beg to differ 





__





Rate your Penis


Send me a pic, and I will heterosexually rate your penis and post the results here. Simple as that.



www.rollitup.org





SH420


----------



## raratt (May 6, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Uh @Metasynth may beg to differ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I flipped a coin and lost?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 6, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Uh @Metasynth may beg to differ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just curious....how did you rate Shark?


----------



## raratt (May 6, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> just curious....how did you rate Shark?


He's on hiatus.


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 6, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> just curious....how did you rate Shark?


I think I did good 



Metasynth said:


> @shrxhky420
> 
> penis/10
> 
> penis penis penis, penis


SH420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 6, 2022)

raratt said:


> FIFY
> He's on a highpenis.


----------



## Nugachino (May 6, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Sorry I missed the joke
> Could you please elaborate ?
> In English if possible ?


The post had a dick joke in it. So i joked about those highly medalled up guys had been giving each other a circle jerk.


----------



## Bareback (May 6, 2022)

raratt said:


> It's big enough to make me feel good, that's all that matters...lol.


I have a copy of an old biker rag from the late 80’s and in every copy there’s a cartoon couple, a really skinny dude and his plump girlfriend. In one episode she said (while looking at his naked body) “ who you gonna please with that little thing “ to which he replied “ me “.


----------



## Nugachino (May 7, 2022)

Bareback said:


> I have a copy of an old biker rag from the late 80’s and in every copy there’s a cartoon couple, a really skinny dude and his plump girlfriend. In one episode she said (while looking at his naked body) “ who you gonna please with that little thing “ to which he replied “ me “.


Being one of the biker girls. If she's an older one. She's probably built like an inverted windsock at this point.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 7, 2022)




----------



## ANC (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (May 7, 2022)




----------



## raratt (May 7, 2022)




----------



## raratt (May 7, 2022)

A Massive Drawing Of A Pen*s That Can Be Seen From Space Proves Humanity Will Never Change


a very huge phallic drawing has surfaced in the dry lake bed in Bellarine, a rural district of Victoria. It's so large, in fact, that Google Maps has




www.physics-astronomy.com




































PENIS!


----------



## BobBitchen (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (May 7, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (May 8, 2022)




----------



## raratt (May 8, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 8, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> View attachment 5130421


That’s a fat eighth!


----------



## HydroKid239 (May 8, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> That’s a fat eighth!


I was thinking the same. Lol probably some super fluffy og boof


----------



## Pacoson71 (May 8, 2022)




----------



## ANC (May 8, 2022)




----------



## ANC (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (May 9, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Popop (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (May 9, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (May 9, 2022)




----------



## raratt (May 9, 2022)




----------



## lokie (May 9, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> View attachment 5130944



it's hard to tell what goes on down on the farm.


----------



## Lenin1917 (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 9, 2022)




----------



## raratt (May 10, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (May 10, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5131200


I had to ask my wife. She's older than me. Funny shit. She loved it.


----------



## raratt (May 10, 2022)

This would have to be done in LA.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 10, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 10, 2022)




----------



## ANC (May 10, 2022)




----------



## ANC (May 10, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 10, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 10, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Got it just as I was about to post I don't get it.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 10, 2022)




----------



## Bareback (May 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5131371


Been there done that.


HOV lane …. if anyone was curious.


----------



## curious old fart (May 10, 2022)




----------



## ANC (May 11, 2022)




----------



## ANC (May 11, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (May 11, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Awww, not even just a little? Buzzkills...


----------



## ANC (May 11, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 11, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (May 11, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Nicely done. I can't even tell which is the box cover it's so dead on.


----------



## HydroKid239 (May 11, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> View attachment 5130665


It’s not you.. it’s me


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 11, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5121072
> 
> Don't forget the trim crew...
> View attachment 5121074


I like trim,


----------



## HydroKid239 (May 11, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (May 12, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Interpretive art completion of a puzzle. It could be a horse. Or it could be a weird dog-icorn with an odd emerald horn.


----------



## Nugachino (May 12, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> View attachment 5132063View attachment 5132065View attachment 5132067View attachment 5132069View attachment 5132070


As a kid. I bet he hid from his mom amongst his Lego figurines. Just mister potato heads a few pieces on himself and stands still, smirking wryly like he does.


----------



## HydroKid239 (May 12, 2022)

Nugachino said:


> As a kid. I bet he hid from his mom amongst his Lego figurines. Just mister potato heads a few pieces on himself and stands still, smirking wryly like he does.


He can burrow inside the Mr. potato head booty hatch


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 12, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (May 12, 2022)




----------



## raratt (May 12, 2022)




----------



## ANC (May 12, 2022)




----------



## ANC (May 12, 2022)




----------



## ANC (May 12, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (May 12, 2022)




----------



## raratt (May 12, 2022)

Screw your Vette...


----------



## Ozumoz66 (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 12, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5132287


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 13, 2022)




----------



## ANC (May 13, 2022)




----------



## ANC (May 13, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 13, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (May 13, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (May 13, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 13, 2022)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 13, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> View attachment 5132661


I made that with Microsoft "Picture it 2.0" like 15 years ago


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 13, 2022)




----------



## raratt (May 14, 2022)




----------



## ANC (May 14, 2022)




----------



## raratt (May 14, 2022)

The straps are the only edible part anyway.


----------



## Bareback (May 14, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5133283
> 
> The straps are the only edible part anyway.


Cherry licorice for the win .


----------



## raratt (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 14, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5133394


https://www.lowes.com/pd/43cc-One-Man-Auger-Powerhead/4087314?cm_mmc=shp-_-c-_-prd-_-sol-_-ggl-_-LIA_SOL_154_Handheld-Gas-Ope-_-4087314-_-local-_-0-_-0&ds_rl=1286981&gclid=Cj0KCQjwpv2TBhDoARIsALBnVnlVqB1_yM_DVoP8FUwVrVIUTczG4-SGN6s_iuPI3q2vDFXwn_mARDkaAuZUEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 14, 2022)




----------



## VILEPLUME (May 14, 2022)




----------



## raratt (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (May 14, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (May 14, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> View attachment 5130148


Or having a perpetual harvest going. Ain’t even gotta have weed on me I go by my moms to mow the lawn or something and it’s “you stink like weed”


----------



## HydroKid239 (May 14, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> Or having a perpetual harvest going. Ain’t even gotta have weed on me I go by my moms to mow the lawn or something and it’s “you stink like weed”


My parents were never fooled. After a while my dad figured who was dipping in his cookie jar


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 14, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> Or having a perpetual harvest going. Ain’t even gotta have weed on me I go by my moms to mow the lawn or something and it’s “you stink like weed”


i've run a perpetual for over 5 years now, i hardly smell it at all anymore, but occasionally someone says something like "damn someone stink like weed up in here!".....and there's only the two of us...


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 14, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 15, 2022)




----------



## raratt (May 15, 2022)




----------



## Bareback (May 15, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> View attachment 5133806


OMG .

Dem sum bitchs couda moved to Canada and went shirtless. They’ed been national heroes.


----------



## Rurumo (May 15, 2022)

This cracks me up, his arm and leg posing is so funny, and the guy behind holding him up LOL


----------



## shnkrmn (May 15, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (May 15, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5133625


My brother claims he was once invited to a threesome. Two of them never showed. Said he had a good time anyway.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 15, 2022)




----------



## farmingfisherman (May 15, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> View attachment 5129509
> Podcast those three put on is funny shit!


----------



## RetiredToker76 (May 15, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> My brother claims he was once invited to a threesome. Two of them never showed. Said he had a good time anyway.


----------



## HydroKid239 (May 15, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5133625


I mean… but are they down tho?


----------



## HydroKid239 (May 15, 2022)

He also looks like he sells boof weed, and don’t even go to the school  He’s 34 with a homemade fade lol


----------



## Nugachino (May 15, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> View attachment 5133853
> This cracks me up, his arm and leg posing is so funny, and the guy behind holding him up LOL


It's been a while for him I see. He probably has frogs by now. not swimmers...


----------



## raratt (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 16, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (May 16, 2022)

Rode down to Port Dover a few years ago for Friday the 13th. It's a customary event in Ontario that brings out all kinds of bikes/people.



How's the sandwich?


----------



## DarkWeb (May 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5134227
> View attachment 5134228
> View attachment 5134229


Steal my stolen meme!


----------



## Lenin1917 (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (May 16, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Rode down to Port Dover a few years ago for Friday the 13th. It's a customary event in Ontario that brings out all kinds of bikes/people.
> 
> View attachment 5134291
> 
> ...


----------



## Willy B. Goode (May 16, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5134258


"Mallard"? How the hell does that help?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 16, 2022)

Willy B. Goode said:


> "Mallard"? How the hell does that help?


what's another word for Mallard?


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 16, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> what's another word for Mallard?


Vagenis if I remember correctly 



SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (May 16, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Vagenis if I remember correctly
> 
> View attachment 5134386
> 
> SH420


that could be true......but it's 'Duck"


----------



## DarkWeb (May 16, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> that could be true......but it's 'Duck"


Duck


----------



## BudmanTX (May 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Duck


yep the word that sticks into my head ever time my name changes....my gandmother warm me about a very long time ago


----------



## DarkWeb (May 16, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yep the word that sticks into my head ever time my name changes....my gandmother warm me about a very long time ago


I was queing you up for "goose"


----------



## BudmanTX (May 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I was queing you up for "goose"


no, that's after the third thing that get thrown at you....how do i know....happened to me twice over the weekend...


----------



## raratt (May 16, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Vagenis if I remember correctly
> 
> View attachment 5134386
> 
> SH420


I did that...


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 16, 2022)

raratt said:


> I did that...


Yes sir. Yes you did. I almost called you to verify 

SH420


----------



## raratt (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Bareback (May 16, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> what's another word for Mallard?


Female penis…. I remember very clearly…. so very clearly….the image is burned into my brain like a searing hot poker.


----------



## raratt (May 16, 2022)




----------



## raratt (May 16, 2022)

Bareback said:


> Female penis…. I remember very clearly…. so very clearly….the image is burned into my brain like a searing hot poker.


Cue the plaid skirt gif...


----------



## DarkWeb (May 16, 2022)

raratt said:


> Cue the plaid skirt gif...



Done


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 17, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 17, 2022)




----------



## ANC (May 17, 2022)




----------



## ANC (May 17, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 17, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (May 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5134660


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 17, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (May 17, 2022)




----------



## ClasicRoast (May 17, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 18, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (May 18, 2022)




----------



## raratt (May 18, 2022)




----------



## raratt (May 18, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (May 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5135266


It's PEEP'L! PEEP'L!!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 18, 2022)




----------



## raratt (May 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


>


Spiders on Indica say they'll make a web tomorrow.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 18, 2022)




----------



## raratt (May 18, 2022)




----------



## Kindbud421 (May 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5135288


Reminds me of the trailer park boy movie Swearnet!


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 18, 2022)

Kindbud421 said:


> Reminds me of the trailer park boy movie Swearnet!


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 18, 2022)

Which one of you is this?


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 18, 2022)




----------



## lokie (May 18, 2022)




----------



## ANC (May 18, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (May 18, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> Which one of you is this?
> View attachment 5135318


----------



## curious old fart (May 18, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (May 18, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (May 18, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (May 18, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (May 18, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (May 18, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (May 19, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 19, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> View attachment 5135695


Nice boots


----------



## Willy B. Goode (May 19, 2022)

*CDC and Massachusetts health officials investigating monkeypox case*

Oh, that's just fuckin' awesome. More pestilence.


----------



## curious old fart (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (May 19, 2022)




----------



## raratt (May 19, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> View attachment 5135775


I'd have liked to see THAT turkey...


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 19, 2022)

raratt said:


> I'd have liked to see THAT turkey...


----------



## Chubbycherub (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (May 19, 2022)

Chubbycherub said:


> View attachment 5135801


 That available on a Hallmark card? I want one for an upcoming family member's b-day.


----------



## curious old fart (May 19, 2022)




----------



## raratt (May 19, 2022)




----------



## raratt (May 19, 2022)

I guess she's going to have to come home to get some rest.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (May 19, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5135859


Stuck in my head all day, thanks for that. The only thing that seems to get stuff like that out of my head is Steve Miller songs. For some reason one thought of his lyrics and their buzzing around in my head for hours.... you're welcome


----------



## raratt (May 19, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> Stuck in my head all day, thanks for that. The only thing that seems to get stuff like that out of my head is Steve Miller songs. For some reason one thought of his lyrics and their buzzing around in my head for hours.... you're welcome


----------



## RetiredToker76 (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (May 19, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (May 19, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5135921


Goddamn Beeyotch Pandas


----------



## Willy B. Goode (May 19, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> The only thing that seems to get stuff like that out of my head is Steve Miller songs. For some reason one thought of his lyrics and their buzzing around in my head for hours.... you're welcome


Some people call me Maurrrrice - ah waht ah WAHHHRR - cuz I speak, of the pompatus of love...

Saw him twice. In '93 and in '09. Both great shows. Steve rocks.


----------



## curious old fart (May 19, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (May 19, 2022)




----------



## ClasicRoast (May 19, 2022)




----------



## ANC (May 20, 2022)




----------



## srh88 (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 20, 2022)




----------



## raratt (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 20, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5136228


----------



## BudmanTX (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Chubbycherub (May 20, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (May 20, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 20, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5136265


how so right that is.....especially in the morning


----------



## ANC (May 20, 2022)




----------



## ANC (May 20, 2022)




----------



## ANC (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Chubbycherub (May 20, 2022)




----------



## ANC (May 20, 2022)




----------



## ANC (May 20, 2022)




----------



## raratt (May 20, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (May 20, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5136323


Just made me happy


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 20, 2022)

Nothing like good P-therapy.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 20, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Nothing like good P-therapy.


Now I'm hungry


----------



## Willy B. Goode (May 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Just made me happy


I'll clap along cuz I feel....


----------



## Bareback (May 20, 2022)




----------



## ANC (May 21, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (May 21, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (May 21, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5136623


Love to see people follow road signs.


----------



## Pacoson71 (May 21, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (May 21, 2022)




----------



## Hugo Phurst (May 21, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (May 21, 2022)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (May 21, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5136750


I remember hearing a similar joke in Gleaming the Cube from 1989.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 21, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I remember hearing a similar joke in Gleaming the Cube from 1989.


Awesome movie


----------



## ANC (May 21, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 21, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (May 21, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> View attachment 5136966


Clever


----------



## GBAUTO (May 21, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> View attachment 5136966


Modern problems require modern solutions...


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 21, 2022)

GBAUTO said:


> Modern problems require modern solutions...


Too bad I'll forget about this the next time I need to make two pizzas. Such is life.


----------



## DrDukePHD (May 21, 2022)

Check out this sticker


----------



## Tracker (May 21, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (May 21, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 22, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> View attachment 5136966


Clearly who ever is cooking does not think about cleaning the bottom of the oven.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 22, 2022)




----------



## raratt (May 22, 2022)




----------



## raratt (May 22, 2022)




----------



## Dobby (May 22, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5137160


Tater tots!


----------



## raratt (May 22, 2022)

@Jeffislovinlife


----------



## raratt (May 22, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (May 22, 2022)

raratt said:


> @Jeffislovinlife
> 
> View attachment 5137392


Love the hashtag! Appropriate


----------



## ClasicRoast (May 22, 2022)




----------



## ANC (May 23, 2022)




----------



## ANC (May 23, 2022)




----------



## New weed grower (May 23, 2022)




----------



## New weed grower (May 23, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 23, 2022)




----------



## raratt (May 23, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 23, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (May 23, 2022)




----------



## raratt (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Nutty sKunK (May 24, 2022)

Tracker said:


> Clever


Until you open it to find that cheese melts. What a fucking mess it makes lol


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 24, 2022)




----------



## New weed grower (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Chubbycherub (May 24, 2022)




----------



## raratt (May 24, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (May 24, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Chubbycherub (May 24, 2022)




----------



## raratt (May 24, 2022)




----------



## raratt (May 24, 2022)

You know who...


----------



## Lenin1917 (May 24, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (May 24, 2022)




----------



## ANC (May 24, 2022)




----------



## ANC (May 25, 2022)




----------



## ANC (May 25, 2022)




----------



## Nutty sKunK (May 25, 2022)

ANC said:


>


That’s like me trying to have sex with my wife..


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (May 25, 2022)

Nutty sKunK said:


> That’s like me trying to have sex with my wife..


Too funny, my wife is Asian and has taken Krav Maga and Judo classes with me back when we were younger. It was one of the first things I thought of. Either that or I left that pesky toilet seat up again


----------



## ANC (May 25, 2022)

I once did some website work for a guy that trained German special forces in some weird martial arts.
I eventually took some digital photos and stuff for his dojo. (shows how long back that was).
The people in the class were shit scared of haveing top demonstrate anything with him, as he would beat the fuck out of them....
the funny thing was, he only had one arm.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (May 25, 2022)

That's how I felt for the first year of Judo. Like I was paying to just get tossed on the floor really hard.


----------



## ANC (May 25, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> That's how I felt for the first year of Judo. Like I was paying to just get tossed on the floor really hard.


I remember it looked really cool it was kinda like fighting the branches of a tree everything you did would end up being redirected on yuourself


----------



## curious old fart (May 25, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (May 25, 2022)




----------



## FirstCavApache64 (May 25, 2022)

ANC said:


> I remember it looked really cool it was kinda like fighting the branches of a tree everything you did would end up being redirected on yuourself


Yeah, I just kept thinking... this isn't fair, this isn't fair, as a tiny little man in a robe tossed me over his hip and shoulder in ever increasingly more painful ways and I paid him for it. I had about 160 pounds of muscle on him but it just didn't seem to help. It was a great way to learn practical physics though. My HS physics teacher would have been so proud that I finally got it, oh so that's what a fulcrum does.. ow.


----------



## raratt (May 25, 2022)

I learned how to box from a Connecticut state champion Golden Gloves boxer. He taught me the proper stance, how to cover up, and how to step into a punch to make more power. He kicked my ass for a long time because I looked at his eyes for a tell when we sparred, there was none. I finally started looking at his chin and I could see his shoulders start to move before his arms. I ended up not quite pulling my punch enough when I put together a combination and finally got what he taught me. Once he caught his breath and got back up off the lawn he said the lessons were over...lol.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (May 25, 2022)

I am officially the world's worst boxer. I make Lurch from the Adams Family look lighting fast and coordinated. Not my cup of tea. Sorry for the thread derail guys but the Asian kick ass lady was just too close to home. The wife is still laughing . Moving on now and thanks for the chuckles as always.


----------



## raratt (May 25, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> I am officially the world's worst boxer. I make Lurch from the Adams Family look lighting fast and coordinated. Not my cup of tea. Sorry for the thread derail guys but the Asian kick ass lady was just too close to home. The wife is still laughing . Moving on now and thanks for the chuckles as always.


Meh, even a derailed train can be put back on the tracks.


----------



## lokie (May 25, 2022)

raratt said:


> Meh, even a derailed train can be put back on the tracks.



Tracks can be deceptive.



I'm not a fan of "tagging/graffiti" but this is entertaining.


----------



## Lenin1917 (May 25, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 25, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> View attachment 5139164


----------



## Lenin1917 (May 25, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 5139174


Not a Simpsons fan?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 25, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> Not a Simpsons fan?View attachment 5139180


I've missed an episode or 2 I guess.


----------



## Lenin1917 (May 25, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've missed an episode or 2 I guess.


----------



## ANC (May 26, 2022)




----------



## ANC (May 26, 2022)




----------



## FirstCavApache64 (May 26, 2022)

ANC said:


>


That's what I need to go check my mail.


----------



## ANC (May 26, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (May 26, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Chubbycherub (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Carnitastaco (May 26, 2022)

ANC said:


>


----------



## New weed grower (May 26, 2022)




----------



## New weed grower (May 26, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (May 26, 2022)




----------



## raratt (May 26, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 5139615


Underwater unicorn is very tasty.


----------



## New weed grower (May 26, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (May 26, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (May 26, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (May 26, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 5139625


I see nothing wrong here... You've got your leafs of bacon, sliced beefmato. And the slab of cheesy brisket... That's a salad, right?
Just needs some shredded lamblets to top it all off.


----------



## Chubbycherub (May 26, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (May 26, 2022)

Chubbycherub said:


> View attachment 5139708


Not Jesus.......no...you're horny


----------



## raratt (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Bareback (May 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Not Jesus.......no...you're horny


Bingo….. I pretty sure that’s KY gel.


----------



## lokie (May 26, 2022)

Bareback said:


> Bingo….. I pretty sure that’s KY gel.


----------



## Willy B. Goode (May 26, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 5139625


You're not doing anything wrong and I like your style. Keep at it!


----------



## Willy B. Goode (May 26, 2022)

Chubbycherub said:


> View attachment 5139708


Damn... never thought a 2D image could be so in-your-face that it might poke ya in the eye.


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (May 26, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> That's what I need to go check my mail.


i like it , low ground pressure.


----------



## Lenin1917 (May 26, 2022)

Chubbycherub said:


> View attachment 5139589


Great movie!


----------



## DarkWeb (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Smokesteve (May 27, 2022)

Carnitastaco said:


> View attachment 5139606


Must have been uncomfortable hiking around the outback with that up your ass! Hot as hell though!


----------



## raratt (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Mr.DS-420 (May 27, 2022)




----------



## raratt (May 27, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (May 27, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (May 27, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5140021


----------



## BudmanTX (May 27, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (May 27, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (May 27, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Bareback (May 27, 2022)

Tracker said:


> View attachment 5140257


He just needs the rotary usb cord .


----------



## VILEPLUME (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (May 28, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> View attachment 5140274


Is that in Texas?


----------



## Lenin1917 (May 28, 2022)

Nugachino said:


> Is that in Texas?


Georgia


----------



## Nugachino (May 28, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> Georgia


Ah, okay. I'm not from that half of the hemisphere. So, I got no clue.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (May 28, 2022)

Nugachino said:


> Ah, okay. I'm not from that half of the hemisphere. So, I got no clue.


I thought it was a joke when I first saw it. Nope in 2022 that’s the actual political position of an actual candidate in a state governer election. I could’ve put it in politics, but fuck that, that shits not political it’s literally absurd. Kierkegaard would be proud lmao


----------



## Lenin1917 (May 28, 2022)




----------



## VILEPLUME (May 28, 2022)

http://imgur.com/a/wALTXZt


----------



## VILEPLUME (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 28, 2022)

Nugachino said:


> Ah, okay. I'm not from that half of the hemisphere. So, I got no clue.


Texas is cowboy hats and boots, six shooters, and bud light
Georgia is baseball caps, work boots, glocks, and natural ice...


----------



## raratt (May 28, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Chubbycherub (May 28, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5140449


dad joke lol


----------



## bk78 (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Nutty sKunK (May 28, 2022)

bk78 said:


> View attachment 5140475


Literally thought ‘What’s wrong with pink ice cream?’ until I saw the head xD


----------



## GBAUTO (May 28, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> View attachment 5140274


I'm guessing God or whatever had a wtf moment over this one...


----------



## Nugachino (May 28, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5140438


Now their shampoo bottles too? Jeeze. So, now she gonna have a real fresh cooch AND there's gonna be no fekkin hot water... Time to ask GigglWiggle what silicone puss is best.


----------



## curious old fart (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 28, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 5140645


and it's all assholes and turkey wattles otherwise


----------



## lokie (May 29, 2022)




----------



## raratt (May 29, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (May 29, 2022)




----------



## raratt (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Chubbycherub (May 29, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 29, 2022)




----------



## raratt (May 29, 2022)




----------



## ANC (May 29, 2022)




----------



## ANC (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Hugo Phurst (May 30, 2022)




----------



## New weed grower (May 30, 2022)




----------



## New weed grower (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Chubbycherub (May 30, 2022)




----------



## New weed grower (May 30, 2022)




----------



## ANC (May 30, 2022)




----------



## carlsbarn (May 30, 2022)




----------



## ANC (May 31, 2022)




----------



## ANC (May 31, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 31, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (May 31, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (May 31, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2022)

Nugachino said:


> Is that in Texas?


god i hope not, we have enough nutz around here


----------



## HydroKid239 (May 31, 2022)




----------



## raratt (May 31, 2022)




----------



## raratt (May 31, 2022)




----------



## lokie (May 31, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5142254


I have seen Killer Beaz perform this live. He is good for standup.


----------



## ANC (May 31, 2022)




----------



## ANC (May 31, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## Chubbycherub (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 1, 2022)

New weed grower said:


> View attachment 5142736
> I know I'm going to hell for this one





tact - Google Search


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> tact - Google Search


I haven't added someone to my ignore list for a while.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I haven't added someone to my ignore list for a while.


At least it was removed.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> At least it was removed.


They take the trash out pretty quickly here


----------



## Tracker (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Jun 1, 2022)

Tracker said:


> View attachment 5142783


Have mercy!


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jun 1, 2022)

Ever encountered a weed cutter fence? They bite hard. I stepped over it but my jeans were wet and dragged up against it. At least I didn't need to pee at the time.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 1, 2022)

raratt said:


> Ever encountered a weed cutter fence? They bite hard. I stepped over it but my jeans were wet and dragged up against it. At least I didn't need to pee at the time.


Is that on? 



Mother Fucking-Fuck-Fucker!!!!!


----------



## Bareback (Jun 1, 2022)

Tracker said:


> View attachment 5142783


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 1, 2022)

One of the more painful pranks that I was involved in was convincing an un-informed guy that pissing on an electric fence was the strongest orgasm that you could have. We would gather near the barn and let our stream splash on the wire while exclaiming how great it was, quite a show, well overplayed, until some noob would join in. Unknown to him was that we were listening for the fence to cut off and on and not be in contact when it was on. Have you ever seen someone jump backwards 12 feet?


----------



## Tracker (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Jun 1, 2022)

Tracker said:


> View attachment 5142935


at today's prices, it better be a big win


----------



## HydroKid239 (Jun 1, 2022)

Granny Never Gonna Forgive Him For This!


Via: Ross Smith Posted By Ghost



worldstar.com


----------



## ANC (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Jun 2, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Yeah, but medieval peasants didn't have door dash, amazon prime and all their amenities basically on demand at the flick of a switch or tap. They needed those days off so they didn't starve or freeze to death in later months.

Then again... If you live in Australia. Just about every third week we have some fuggin national holiday or sport related thing. Ol fuggen Bob Hawk scratched his sack- Better make it a holiday. An emu took a shit in the pub- Thats a holiday. Kevo just saved two pallets of beers from a fire? better make it a holiday. Some other country who we are still somewhat related to is havin a day on the piss? shit, we better join in too.


----------



## Tracker (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Nutty sKunK (Jun 2, 2022)

Good job I used the other side of the toaster! The joys of living with a 3 year old lol


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Bareback (Jun 2, 2022)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Good job I used the other side of the toaster! The joys of living with a 3 year old lol
> 
> View attachment 5143211


Note to self …. check toaster.

Back in the day my kids would feed the vcr….everything that would fit in there.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jun 2, 2022)

Bareback said:


> Note to self …. check toaster.
> 
> Back in the day my kids would feed the vcr….everything that would fit in there.


My son fed it a pop tart because he was eating one and sharing was important Dad.....duh . Kids teach us so much when they're young, patience being just one of them.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 2, 2022)

Bareback said:


> Note to self …. check toaster.
> 
> Back in the day my kids would feed the vcr….everything that would fit in there.


Been there, done that.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 2, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Been there, done that.


I can't count all the shit the kids & grand's have shoved into vcr's and related equipment.


----------



## Tracker (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jun 2, 2022)

Saving on sunscreen and mosquito repellent since 1980.


----------



## Nugachino (Jun 2, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Saving on sunscreen and mosquito repellent since 1980.
> View attachment 5143485


And saving on needing jumpers and shirts too by the looks.


----------



## lokie (Jun 2, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Saving on sunscreen and mosquito repellent since 1980.
> View attachment 5143485


----------



## Smokesteve (Jun 3, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I can't count all the shit the kids & grand's have shoved into vcr's and related equipment.


I stuck a butter knife in the back of a cable box to get free cable. Blew up in my face nearly killed me. Young dumb fucked I was.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Jun 3, 2022)

Smokesteve said:


> I stuck a butter knife in the back of a cable box to get free cable. Blew up in my face nearly killed me. Young dumb fucked I was.


I tried to make a battery charger. All I ended up making was a pants color changer...


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 3, 2022)

ANC said:


>


The output jack is upside-down


----------



## Bareback (Jun 3, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> The output jack is upside-down


I showed that guitar to a friend and told him I had found his new guitar and he either said something about humbucker or called me a mother fucker….I’m not really sure.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jun 3, 2022)

Tracker said:


> View attachment 5143323





The end of that flight.


----------



## ANC (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Jun 3, 2022)

*Woman performing oral sex on driver nearly bites his penis off when they get into head-on collision*

The man was said to have sustained injuries to his groin area and was seen lying on his back while police gathered around him.

318 comments
320 shares


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 3, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> *Woman performing oral sex on driver nearly bites his penis off when they get into head-on collision*
> 
> The man was said to have sustained injuries to his groin area and was seen lying on his back while police gathered around him.
> 
> ...


Those FedEx guys have a great "what was your day like" story lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jun 3, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> *Woman performing oral sex on driver nearly bites his penis off when they get into head-on collision*
> 
> The man was said to have sustained injuries to his groin area and was seen lying on his back while police gathered around him.
> 
> ...


That sucks, not in a good way.


----------



## Oldguyrealy (Jun 3, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> View attachment 5143744


I read lips


----------



## Oldguyrealy (Jun 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Those FedEx guys have a great "what was your day like" story lol


I found when receiving oral sex while driving don't close your eyes while climaxing


----------



## Oldguyrealy (Jun 3, 2022)

VILEPLUME said:


> View attachment 5143674


??? I was into swinging but got boring.


----------



## ClasicRoast (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Jun 3, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> The output jack is upside-down


Aside from that. it looks like it would be a solid guitar. It's got a nice wooden body. whammy bar. tone, pitch and volume control. plus a slider for selecting between the pickups and humbuckers.


----------



## Nugachino (Jun 3, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> View attachment 5143996
> 
> View attachment 5143997


Bakers gotta bake.


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Jun 3, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> View attachment 5144033View attachment 5144034View attachment 5144035


Insert C3P0 voice "I support current thing"


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 4, 2022)

Bald Eagle's Nest With A Ranger For Scale.


----------



## Jamie0715 (Jun 4, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> View attachment 5144033View attachment 5144034View attachment 5144035


now where did they get this "BONUS TRANS FAT"


----------



## ANC (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jun 4, 2022)

CaliRootz88 said:


> View attachment 5144193


----------



## raratt (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Jun 4, 2022)

A little suspicious...


----------



## lokie (Jun 4, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> A little suspicious...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5144252View attachment 5144253


It's a glitch in the matrix.


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jun 4, 2022)

Burgers are already gay, they’re literally buns with meat in them


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## Chubbycherub (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## Hugo Phurst (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Jun 5, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> View attachment 5144806


Shotgun?


Those fun loving Japanese have fun every time.











There is no restriction to lunacy.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## neosapien (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 5, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 5144982


I gave you a sad face because the same damn thing happened to me today. 
Nut what I was eggspecting.

SH420


----------



## ANC (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## Hugo Phurst (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 6, 2022)

http://imgur.com/a/QBE2IZ6


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 6, 2022)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/a/QBE2IZ6


I was that kid. I find physics fascinating.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 6, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> I gave you a sad face because the same damn thing happened to me today.
> Nut what I was eggspecting.
> 
> SH420


Pic’s or it didn’t happen.


----------



## bk78 (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 6, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5145374


Great idea!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 6, 2022)

Bareback said:


> Pic’s or it didn’t happen.


It didn't happen... but made you wanna look

SH420


----------



## raratt (Jun 6, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> It didn't happen... but made you wanna look
> 
> SH420


Um, no.


----------



## Nugachino (Jun 6, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5145374


First glance, I thought you'd made a pipe out of some not so good minced meat.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 6, 2022)

http://imgur.com/a/TxGz9wo


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 6, 2022)

http://imgur.com/a/jnvrs9A


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 7, 2022)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/memes/comments/v6se0q


----------



## ANC (Jun 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/memes/comments/v6se0q


when God wants your car to burn


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 7, 2022)

ANC said:


> when God wants your car to burn


extinguisher said "screw it, i'm outa here, let it burn"


----------



## ANC (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Chubbycherub (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 8, 2022)

yeah that's gonna leave a mark......hell of a hold my beer moment though


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/memes/comments/v7qpvd


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## New weed grower (Jun 9, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Off to buy some sliced cheese. Wonder does it only work on babies


----------



## go go kid (Jun 9, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah that's gonna leave a mark......hell of a hold my beer moment though
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/memes/comments/v7qpvd


ouch, that fucking hurt me jst looking at it lol


----------



## go go kid (Jun 9, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 5146476


yeah, i have a twin brother in nature at least lol


----------



## New weed grower (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## 2klude (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Jun 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5146701


Dammit. I was hoping there would at least be some chocolatey balls suck on...


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 9, 2022)

I don't see a problem.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 9, 2022)

2klude said:


> View attachment 5146867


What province only has a $85 fine for stealing gas?


----------



## ANC (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Jun 10, 2022)

ANC said:


>


 They really need a confused emoji?


----------



## New weed grower (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Jun 10, 2022)

When you think about it. If you were blood borne bacteria. A tick or a mosquito would be like a bigass space ship to a whole other planet or galaxy.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Hugo Phurst (Jun 10, 2022)

*Now that I'm older, I'm quite proud that I still have a body of a twenty year old. 
Wanna see it?




*


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Bareback (Jun 10, 2022)

Nugachino said:


> When you think about it. If you were blood borne bacteria. A tick or a mosquito would be like a bigass space ship to a whole other planet or galaxy.


What weed are you smoking ? I haven’t had thought’s like that in years.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Chubbycherub (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Jun 10, 2022)

Bareback said:


> What weed are you smoking ? I haven’t had thought’s like that in years.


Generic schwag...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jun 11, 2022)

@BudmanTX


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Bareback (Jun 11, 2022)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5148054
> 
> View attachment 5148053
> 
> View attachment 5148055


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 12, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5147931
> 
> @BudmanTX


----------



## go go kid (Jun 12, 2022)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5148054
> 
> View attachment 5148053
> 
> View attachment 5148055


whats the bee loving on the second pic down, thats so cool i want one


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Chubbycherub (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Jun 12, 2022)

Chubbycherub said:


> View attachment 5148354


----------



## Kindbud421 (Jun 12, 2022)

Chubbycherub said:


> View attachment 5148354


Or her boyfriend said he was looking for a snack


----------



## HydroKid239 (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 12, 2022)

CaliRootz88 said:


> View attachment 5148475


You're gonna end up bleeding out doing shit like that.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jun 12, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> View attachment 5148421


Apparently edibles are okay though? I just want to check before I drive all the way down there


----------



## Nugachino (Jun 12, 2022)

Chubbycherub said:


> View attachment 5148354


More like, how girls on tinder announce themselves as being single. Bio says: Not looking for games. Pic attached: says otherwise.


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 12, 2022)

CaliRootz88 said:


> View attachment 5148488


IDK what that even is.


----------



## Nugachino (Jun 12, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> IDK what that even is.


It's for people who say they like tea. But, secretly- they just want to have balls in their mouth.


----------



## ANC (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## bk78 (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 13, 2022)

ANC said:


>


just call him Bob


----------



## Bareback (Jun 13, 2022)

I picked 10 gallons of crook neck squash over the weekend and cooked it two different ways. Pressure canned 7 quarts and made squash dressing for the first time…. pretty good.

Edited to say wrong thread oops.


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jun 13, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Sell it


----------



## NinjaShamen (Jun 13, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> View attachment 5148421


Everywhere I go people trying to tell me, how to live my life


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jun 13, 2022)

a joke. idc how u grow . All fun.


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jun 13, 2022)

I have tow bullies myself. This one crAcks me up stereotype


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Jun 13, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> View attachment 5148421


LOL I'm picturing Wally Gator trippin' balls


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jun 13, 2022)

CaliRootz88 said:


> View attachment 5148863
> a joke. idc how u grow . All fun.



Makes me think bottled organics would probably be a landing strip.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 13, 2022)

http://imgur.com/a/uwU28AW


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 14, 2022)

http://imgur.com/a/7vueMFL


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Hugo Phurst (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jun 14, 2022)

CaliRootz88 said:


> View attachment 5149397


They can wait five minutes...lol.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jun 14, 2022)

raratt said:


> They can wait five minutes...lol.


Yeah, I texted my wife of 26 years that meme her reply, "Too true!"

Then she walked in from the other room and smacked me against the back of the head, because that conversation has been had several times in the past.


----------



## ANC (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 15, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 5149747


Ok, I know Willie and Snoop - who's the last dude?


----------



## raratt (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jun 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 15, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


>


I've seen that lol the kids showed me.


----------



## Tracker (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Jun 15, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5149829


It's easier to not play that game of roulette everyday. And you can still pursue your hobbies and interests, without any nagging or whinging.


----------



## ANC (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Jun 16, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Even if it was her idea, it's somehow still his fault.


----------



## Smokesteve (Jun 16, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Nice hardflip


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 16, 2022)

ANC said:


>


wrc 8 is a video game....but very nice graphics


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jun 16, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> wrc 8 is a video game....but very nice graphics


Shit, the first console video game I ever played is posted below. I was playing Rocket League last night and it looks amazing by comparison to my old Atari and subsequent consoles, but I didn't realize that was a video game and honestly still can't tell after it got GIFed. Very impressive!


----------



## Chubbycherub (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 16, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Shit, the first console video game I ever played is posted below. I was playing Rocket League last night and it looks amazing by comparison to my old Atari and subsequent consoles, but I didn't realize that was a video game and honestly still can't tell after it got GIFed. Very impressive!


https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&q=wrc8+racing+game


----------



## greg nr (Jun 16, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Shit, the first console video game I ever played is posted below. I was playing Rocket League last night and it looks amazing by comparison to my old Atari and subsequent consoles, but I didn't realize that was a video game and honestly still can't tell after it got GIFed. Very impressive!


Meh, this was mine....


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Jun 16, 2022)

BATH IN NYC SUBWAY


only in New York would you see this




www.youtube.com






But wait! There is more.











Homeless Man Takes A Shower On NYC Train







www.youtube.com








Bonus footage.









Man takes a full shower on the subway #shorts







www.youtube.com


----------



## ClasicRoast (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Hugo Phurst (Jun 17, 2022)

*You know that urge to eat something just because "it's there".
Well, that's why I'm no longer a **Gynecologist.







*


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jun 17, 2022)

CaliRootz88 said:


> View attachment 5150692


Nice butt.


----------



## Chubbycherub (Jun 17, 2022)

raratt said:


> Nice butt.


That's all I see


----------



## Chubbycherub (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Jun 17, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5150770


Be Careful!


----------



## carlsbarn (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## carlsbarn (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Chubbycherub (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jun 18, 2022)

I remember walking carefully(so it doesn’t skip) with a discman in my jncos, having to pull it out to change the songs because the track you’re on is actually a .exe file


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 18, 2022)

Wasp nest


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 18, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5151210
> Wasp nest


I bet it stings when he pees. 

SH420


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 18, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5151210
> Wasp nest


how inconvenient


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Skidmark908020 (Jun 18, 2022)

Lol


----------



## Skidmark908020 (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Skidmark908020 (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Skidmark908020 (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Skidmark908020 (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Skidmark908020 (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Skidmark908020 (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Skidmark908020 (Jun 19, 2022)

View attachment 5151439


----------



## Skidmark908020 (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Skidmark908020 (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jun 19, 2022)

I got the finger for this one.


----------



## raratt (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## neosapien (Jun 19, 2022)

I just had one of the worst voice to text mishaps ever in a group chat…


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 19, 2022)

Happy Fathers Day


----------



## Tracker (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Jun 19, 2022)

Tracker said:


> View attachment 5151629


Probably older than some of it's founders too.


----------



## Tracker (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Skidmark908020 (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Skidmark908020 (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Skidmark908020 (Jun 20, 2022)

u


----------



## Skidmark908020 (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Skidmark908020 (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Jun 20, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Holy fak! What was it like to discover fire for the first time?


----------



## ANC (Jun 20, 2022)

Nugachino said:


> Holy fak! What was it like to discover fire for the first time?


just imagine having to breastfeed that


----------



## ANC (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Jun 20, 2022)

ANC said:


> just imagine having to breastfeed that


You'd be down a whole tiddy after the first attempt. Fugger prolly chewed it off.


----------



## Skidmark908020 (Jun 20, 2022)

What's the most fucked up memes us have got


----------



## Skidmark908020 (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Skidmark908020 (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Jun 20, 2022)

Skidmark908020 said:


> What's the most fucked up memes us have got


(I don't have a pic for this one)
When your dad high fives you for screwing one of your class mates and the teacher. But, you're home schooled.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Skidmark908020 (Jun 20, 2022)

Nugachino said:


> (I don't have a pic for this one)
> When your dad high fives you for screwing one of your class mates and the teacher. But, you're home schooled.


Lol


----------



## Skidmark908020 (Jun 20, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> View attachment 5151995


----------



## raratt (Jun 20, 2022)

It's nice to just lay back and watch the clouds sometimes.


----------



## Skidmark908020 (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5152021


Who are all these people?


----------



## HydroKid239 (Jun 20, 2022)

CaliRootz88 said:


> View attachment 5148863
> a joke. idc how u grow . All fun.


Look at that cover crop growth go!


----------



## raratt (Jun 20, 2022)

Skidmark908020 said:


> View attachment 5152014


$20 is $20.


----------



## Skidmark908020 (Jun 20, 2022)

raratt said:


> $20 is $20.


U get 20 dollars shit I been getting ripped off


----------



## HydroKid239 (Jun 20, 2022)

Skidmark908020 said:


> U get 20 dollars shit I been getting ripped off


Cover completely blown


----------



## madra (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Chubbycherub (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Skidmark908020 (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Jun 20, 2022)

Chubbycherub said:


> View attachment 5152156


I LOL because I know a guy that got fired for growing weed in his office.






He used to work for Sprint in Kansas City.

He failed the last surprise inspection.


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jun 20, 2022)

madra said:


> View attachment 5152104


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 20, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> View attachment 5151995


bubbles finally turned into a cat!


----------



## Skidmark908020 (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 20, 2022)

love this one


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Jun 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5152490
> View attachment 5152491
> View attachment 5152493


I can't write in block letters without taking an incredibly long time. It's annoyed more than a handful of people, trying to read what's on the page. Now I'm also fluent in verbal cursive.


----------



## raratt (Jun 21, 2022)

Nugachino said:


> I can't write in block letters without taking an incredibly long time. It's annoyed more than a handful of people, trying to read what's on the page. Now I'm also fluent in verbal cursive.


Gin makes me talk in cursive.


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jun 21, 2022)

Butt stuff?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 21, 2022)

raratt said:


> Butt stuff?
> View attachment 5152540


I can't believe you went there


----------



## ANC (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 21, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Why?


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 21, 2022)

Nugachino said:


> I can't write in block letters without taking an incredibly long time. It's annoyed more than a handful of people, trying to read what's on the page. Now I'm also fluent in verbal cursive.


I'm exactly the same way with cursive! They took it out of the Ontario curriculum when I was 16.


----------



## Chubbycherub (Jun 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm exactly the same way with cursive! They took it out of the Ontario curriculum when I was 16.


you usually learn that in 3rd grade


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 21, 2022)

Chubbycherub said:


> you usually learn that in 3rd grade


Shh I didn't want to say it but she probably got left back a few times.........


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 21, 2022)

Chubbycherub said:


> you usually learn that in 3rd grade


It was elementary school for us too. 2nd or 3rd grade, I can't remember exactly. We never used cursive after learning it... all projects and assignments had to be printed. 



DarkWeb said:


> Shh I didn't want to say it but she probably got left back a few times.........


I'm supremely confident I'd come out on top if you'd like to compare transcripts.


----------



## raratt (Jun 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I can't believe you went there


Not going to do it, C2G will complain.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Nutty sKunK (Jun 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Why?


Everyone knows meat off the bone tastes 10x better lol


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 21, 2022)

http://imgur.com/ZzIoB6f


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jun 21, 2022)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/ZzIoB6f


That comment hahaha!!


----------



## raratt (Jun 21, 2022)

Coyotes do that to mark their territory.


----------



## raratt (Jun 21, 2022)

Honey, we need to talk about your night out with the girls last night...


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> ......snip.....
> I'm supremely confident I'd come out on top if you'd like to* compare transcripts.*


Nope, I went surfing during HS, graduated with a 1.8.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 21, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> View attachment 5152747


My favorite was the Popeye brand.


----------



## Nugachino (Jun 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm exactly the same way with cursive! They took it out of the Ontario curriculum when I was 16.


My Grandmother taught me to write in cursive. Schools were trying to phase it out at the same time I was being taught how to do it. I used to write with really small font. like- 2 or 3 lines worth per page line. Teachers hated it. I'd have a page and a half worth of text in half a page of space.


----------



## ClasicRoast (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Jun 22, 2022)

ClasicRoast said:


> View attachment 5152958


You're supposed to eat it. Not phuking film it. I'd legit throw fries at their table, just to piss them off.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 22, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> View attachment 5152747





VILEPLUME said:


> My favorite was the Popeye brand.
> 
> View attachment 5152818


That's fucked up!


----------



## raratt (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 22, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5152978


Skidmark has to be from there


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 22, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Skidmark has to be from there


Agreed -


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 22, 2022)

Nobody here wants to share your porn addiction


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 22, 2022)

ClasicRoast said:


> View attachment 5152958


what vapid little lives they must have...


----------



## New weed grower (Jun 22, 2022)

ClasicRoast said:


> View attachment 5152958


I'd be nearly biting the waiters arm off while they're putting the plate down never mind waiting to take pictures of it.


----------



## ANC (Jun 22, 2022)

Skidmark908020 said:


> What's the most fucked up memes us have got


----------



## Nugachino (Jun 22, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5153026


Mug? That's a goddamn bucket! And I wants it!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 22, 2022)

Nugachino said:


> Mug? That's a goddamn bucket! And I wants it!


Maybe we can just get it printed on the pot


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 22, 2022)

Nugachino said:


> My Grandmother taught me to write in cursive. Schools were trying to phase it out at the same time I was being taught how to do it. I used to write with really small font. like- *2 or 3 lines worth per page line*. Teachers hated it. I'd have a page and a half worth of text in half a page of space.


I used to love it when a teacher would say you can have 1 page of notes for the test


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I used to love it when a teacher would say you can have 1 page of notes for the test


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## Bareback (Jun 22, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5153092


Omg, well it’s time to out smart tsc. Just buy it online and do the curbside pickup. Not only will you get what you need but they’ll have to load it for you.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Jun 22, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5152978


You forgot the stop at Bonar Bridge!









Bonar Bridge - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## ClasicRoast (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 22, 2022)

Took me awhile.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jun 23, 2022)

Got the finger, again!


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jun 24, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Nite kids, sleep well. I just don't understand why little Billy has trouble sleeping at night


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Jun 24, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> Nite kids, sleep well. I just don't understand why little Billy has trouble sleeping at night


It's cuz you and Mom are up all night wrestling and praying.


----------



## raratt (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Jun 24, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5153963


I thought I was turning into a bowl of cereal with all that snap crackle and pop. Turns out, I might just be a fruit loop.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jun 24, 2022)

I always check and see if everything is still working right after a really loud one. I don't trust anything on this old body anymore


----------



## raratt (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 25, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> View attachment 5154614View attachment 5154615View attachment 5154616


I take horny goat weed. 

Seriously


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Jun 26, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> I take horny goat weed.
> 
> Seriously


It would be a waste on me. I haven't tried to get some vertical smile in about 5 years.


----------



## Smokesteve (Jun 26, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> View attachment 5154614View attachment 5154615View attachment 5154616


Holy shit it's a real thing!


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jun 26, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> I take horny goat weed.
> 
> Seriously


I had no idea that it's real. 

I'm not long to get hard with - lucky I guess. 



Nugachino said:


> It would be a waste on me. I haven't tried to get some vertical smile in about 5 years.


----------



## raratt (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 26, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> I had no idea that it's real.
> 
> I'm not long to get hard with - lucky I guess.


I take it because it's supposed to help with joint pain. 
I'll take anything that'll help arthritis -- even if there's no scientific study.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 26, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> I had no idea that it's real.
> 
> I'm not long to get hard with - lucky I guess.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Bareback (Jun 26, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5154752


4 years ago my co-worker was caught snorting a crushed up pain pill ( he had a script ) and in the hearing that followed he told them he was a reincarnated drug dog . He did not get fired but they asked him to retire…quickly.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 26, 2022)

Bareback said:


> 4 years ago my co-worker was caught snorting a crushed up pain pill ( he had a script ) and in the hearing that followed he told them he was a reincarnated drug dog . He did not get fired but they asked him to retire…quickly.


The stuff is hard on the stomach.


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Bareback (Jun 26, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> The stuff is hard on the stomach.


Yeah, I remember him telling me one time that he hadn’t shit in two weeks.


----------



## ANC (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Nutty sKunK (Jun 26, 2022)

ANC said:


>


He stole my ritual harvest dance!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Jun 27, 2022)

Growing up, I'm sure most of us were told "don't do drugs, stay in school". But, when you get sick, the doctor literally tells you to stay at home and take drugs... I'm confused.


----------



## ANC (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 5155808


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## ClasicRoast (Jun 28, 2022)

Tracker said:


> View attachment 5155945


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## Bareback (Jun 29, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5156273
> View attachment 5156275
> View attachment 5156276


Moth balls tickle my nose.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 29, 2022)

Bareback said:


> Moth balls tickle my chin.


FIFY


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 29, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> FIFY


It could be a give and take thing


----------



## Nugachino (Jun 29, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5156273
> View attachment 5156275
> View attachment 5156276


If you've got one mothball in one hand. And another mothball in the other hand. What have you got?

















































A fucking big ass moth!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 29, 2022)

Nugachino said:


> If you've got one mothball in one hand. And another mothball in the other hand. What have you got?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You win post of the day


----------



## Mr.DS-420 (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 29, 2022)

David and the Davidians


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 29, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5156307
> David and the Davidians


should i be disturbed that i knew who he was before i even read the text?....it seems like it to me


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jun 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> should i be disturbed that i knew who he was before i even read the text?....it seems like it to me



Nah, everyone of a certain age knows who David Koresh was. I was 16 when Waco siege went off the rails and burned. I remember it vividly as the following summer I was a student at the Baylor Debate Camp in Waco and about half of us went out to take a look at the ruins. I'm not even remotely religious, in no small part because of the lunacy around the Branch Davidians. He was a psycho nut job of my youth and plastered all over the papers and dozens of documentaries aired on broadcast TV from 93 - 98. I can also pick out Marshall Applewhite from a lineup of pictures since I was in college when the Heaven's Gate cult offed themselves in the cheapest Nike shoes sold, I know I owned a pair at the time and was broke as piss. 

My mom still freaks out any time she sees a picture of Charles Manson or Jim Jones. Each generation has their crazy ass messiah who killed a bunch of followers. It's completely human to recognize and remember a threatening face, especially once it's been plastered all over the media for a few weeks.


----------



## Chubbycherub (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jun 29, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> View attachment 5156442


So I'm guessing I'm the only one that does his own sutures at home then?? I'm a busy man with shit to do and suturing kits are cheap as hell online  .


----------



## raratt (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## Kindbud421 (Jun 29, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Nah, everyone of a certain age knows who David Koresh was. I was 16 when Waco siege went off the rails and burned. I remember it vividly as the following summer I was a student at the Baylor Debate Camp in Waco and about half of us went out to take a look at the ruins. I'm not even remotely religious, in no small part because of the lunacy around the Branch Davidians. He was a psycho nut job of my youth and plastered all over the papers and dozens of documentaries aired on broadcast TV from 93 - 98. I can also pick out Marshall Applewhite from a lineup of pictures since I was in college when the Heaven's Gate cult offed themselves in the cheapest Nike shoes sold, I know I owned a pair at the time and was broke as piss.
> 
> My mom still freaks out any time she sees a picture of Charles Manson or Jim Jones. Each generation has their crazy ass messiah who killed a bunch of followers. It's completely human to recognize and remember a threatening face, especially once it's been plastered all over the media for a few weeks.


Gotta remember, Charlie killed no one... He just suggested the facist pigs should die. The others took it from there.


----------



## Kindbud421 (Jun 29, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> So I'm guessing I'm the only one that does his own sutures at home then?? I'm a busy man with shit to do and suturing kits are cheap as hell online  .


Super glue... Stings a little... But so do stitches.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jun 29, 2022)

Kindbud421 said:


> Super glue... Stings a little... But so do stitches.


I've done hemostats holding the skin together and skin safe glue before in the field but if it's down into the tissue you gotta do some sewing. Our flight surgeon saw one of our guys trying to use super glue and put the stop to it. He recommended a brand of skin and tissue safe surgical glue, I don't have it handy, that works as well but is less toxic. I hate hospitals and live an hour away from the closest one by ambulance so if it's not another heart attack I'm pretty much dealing with it here lol.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Jun 29, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5156486


Ya at least gave him the toy right? Lol If not then double my “lol”


----------



## HydroKid239 (Jun 29, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> I've done hemostats holding the skin together and skin safe glue before in the field but if it's down into the tissue you gotta do some sewing. Our flight surgeon saw one of our guys trying to use super glue and put the stop to it. He recommended a brand of skin and tissue safe surgical glue, I don't have it handy, that works as well but is less toxic. I hate hospitals and live an hour away from the closest one by ambulance so if it's not another heart attack I'm pretty much dealing with it here lol.


I used a glue like substance from our Cintas cabinet in the shop. It’s called liquid skin. Straight up crazy glue if you ask me, but very effective.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 29, 2022)

Kindbud421 said:


> Gotta remember, Charlie killed no one... He just suggested the facist pigs should die. The others took it from there.


Yeah cause banging little girls is so admirable


----------



## Bareback (Jun 29, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> So I'm guessing I'm the only one that does his own sutures at home then?? I'm a busy man with shit to do and suturing kits are cheap as hell online  .


Does duct tape count?


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## gwheels (Jun 30, 2022)

ANC said:


>


if only he had pants...would have saved the day


----------



## Tracker (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jun 30, 2022)

Penis.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 30, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5156799
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a peach to me...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Jun 30, 2022)

ANC said:


>


FINE! Dress me up in yer monkey suit but I'll be fucked if yer takin' my Clovis point away, bitches!


----------



## Chubbycherub (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 30, 2022)

Kindbud421 said:


> Super glue... Stings a little... But so do stitches.


Actually ordinary super glue cause burns to injuries... it is similar but not the same as the stuff they use in the field.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Chubbycherub (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 30, 2022)

Chubbycherub said:


> View attachment 5156895


so god looks like calvin candie?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Kindbud421 (Jun 30, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> I've done hemostats holding the skin together and skin safe glue before in the field but if it's down into the tissue you gotta do some sewing. Our flight surgeon saw one of our guys trying to use super glue and put the stop to it. He recommended a brand of skin and tissue safe surgical glue, I don't have it handy, that works as well but is less toxic. I hate hospitals and live an hour away from the closest one by ambulance so if it's not another heart attack I'm pretty much dealing with it here lol.





Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so god looks like calvin candie?


no, Leonardo DiCaprio…


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Jun 30, 2022)

Kindbud421 said:


> no, Leonardo DiCaprio…


Wait... this guy?


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Bareback (Jun 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so god looks like calvin candie?


More like Gilbert Grape.


----------



## ANC (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 1, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Brazilians are weird...


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Brazilians are weird...


I don't complain when she wants to get a Brazilian. She has my full support. I love other cultures,


----------



## ANC (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## New weed grower (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Smokesteve (Jul 1, 2022)

Chubbycherub said:


> View attachment 5156876


Part of me wants to send this to my wife but I guarantee the response would be, "Exactly!"


----------



## ANC (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Jul 1, 2022)

CaliRootz88 said:


> View attachment 5157331


That last section after the cia bit. "This tastes like couch lint... I'm hungry"


----------



## lokie (Jul 1, 2022)

Nugachino said:


> That last section after the cia bit. "This tastes like couch lint... I'm hungry"


Caution:
Couch lint may contain unknown substances.


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 1, 2022)

lokie said:


> Caution:
> Couch lint may contain unknown substances.


I thought that last blunt was a bit nutty.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Jul 2, 2022)

Tracker said:


> View attachment 5157287


My wife’s from Texas. Me being from Scotland I was absolutely roasted out there.

By the time my smoke was done my arms turned red lol

I never knew it was possible to have a ‘hot’ breeze. Madness


----------



## Paddletail (Jul 2, 2022)

It's not too bad... Last month we had 2 days at or below normal temps and only 28 above or record-tying/breaking.


----------



## Tracker (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Jul 2, 2022)

Tracker said:


> View attachment 5157653


The band probably sounds like shit anyway.


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Kindbud421 (Jul 2, 2022)

Kindbud421 said:


> no, Leonardo DiCaprio…


Shite! Forgot that was his character in Django unchained… wasn’t it…


----------



## Mr.DS-420 (Jul 2, 2022)

Kindbud421 said:


> Shite! Forgot that was his character in Django unchained… wasn’t it…


The Revenant, I believe


----------



## Kindbud421 (Jul 2, 2022)

Mr.DS-420 said:


> The Revenant, I believe


Thought Candie was the slaver in Django unchained that was the Mandingo fight guy.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## EhCndGrower (Jul 2, 2022)

wont lie, last one hurts as I turn 40 on Tuesday.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 2, 2022)

Kindbud421 said:


> Gotta remember, Charlie killed no one... He just suggested the facist pigs should die. The others took it from there.


There's a book by Tom O'neill called chaos that's fantastic. A good but of it is about Charles and the cias involvement in his doings.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 3, 2022)

EhCndGrower said:


> View attachment 5157937
> View attachment 5157938
> 
> wont lie, last one hurts as I turn 40 on Tuesday.


I started high school in '80 - wish I was 40 again...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 3, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> I started high school in '80 - wish I was 40 again...


i finished highschool in the 80s...the early 80s....wish i was 40 again....


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i finished highschool in the 80s...the early 80s....wish i was 40 again....


I wish I could remember being forty


----------



## raratt (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jul 3, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5158102


Purple urkle is my go to sleep aid. Grapefruit haze in the morning.


----------



## Chubbycherub (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Smokesteve (Jul 3, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Purple urkle is my go to sleep aid. Grapefruit haze in the morning.


I assume fem seeds aren't available are regs? Or clone only


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jul 3, 2022)

Smokesteve said:


> I assume fem seeds aren't available are regs? Or clone only


I forget where the seeds came from but they were feminized. They shouldn't be difficult to obtain.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 4, 2022)

New weed grower said:


> Ok I see American flags, I'm guessing she's American. Means nothing to me....I'm in Ireland and haven't a clue about politics in my own country let alone anywhere else.
> I'm assuming you're fond of this lady so if I offended you I do apologise but no need to call me a liar. Its just a picture.


Again 
I believe you


----------



## New weed grower (Jul 4, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Again
> I believe you


Oh good, now I can sleep at night


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 4, 2022)

New weed grower said:


> To be fair didn't know who the woman is. Just being an alcoholic myself I found it funny


 you do not know who Nancy Pelosi is? do you live in a cave at the bottom of the ocean and never look at the internet?
that ^ will get removed...if you want to repost it, there is a political meme thread in the politics forum....but it'll just get looked at and then ignored there....


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you do not know who Nancy Pelosi is? do you live in a cave at the bottom of the ocean and never look at the internet?
> that ^ will get removed...if you want to repost it, there is a political meme thread in the politics forum....but it'll just get looked at and then ignored there....


Their post has been up for over three hours. With GWN and lokie, aka wokie, constantly removing liberals' posts, while pretending to not know who hunter biden is. It does feel a bit bias around here. But like I said before, they need their safe space.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 4, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> Their post has been up for over three hours. With GWN and lokie, aka wokie, constantly removing liberals' posts, while pretending to not know who hunter biden is. It does feel a bit bias around here. But like I said before, they need their safe space.


it is NOT a democracy here, and no one has ever once said it was...you have no rights here except those granted by the mods.
i have run afoul of one repeatedly, and i try my best not to give him any ammunition...that is about your only defense against a hostile person who can control your access to a place...try not to antagonize them, no matter what you think of them personally


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it is NOT a democracy here, and no one has ever once said it was...you have no rights here except those granted by the mods.
> i have run afoul of one repeatedly, and i try my best not to give him any ammunition...that is about your only defense against a hostile person who can control your access to a place...try not to antagonize them, no matter what you think of them personally


True dat.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Chubbycherub (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Jul 4, 2022)

Chubbycherub said:


> View attachment 5158555


Vid or it didn't happen!


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Nutty sKunK (Jul 4, 2022)

Show us


----------



## New weed grower (Jul 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you do not know who Nancy Pelosi is? do you live in a cave at the bottom of the ocean and never look at the internet?
> that ^ will get removed...if you want to repost it, there is a political meme thread in the politics forum....but it'll just get looked at and then ignored there....


Genuinely hadn't a clue, until the first person said something. Then I googled American politics and found her. Politics are not my thing and honestly wouldn't know one from my own country if they came up behind me. I was not trying to be smart or offend anybody at all. 
Again I just thought it was funny because I drink too much and am Catholic.
I really might aswell live in a cave.
Seriously though, sorry again. Really didn't mean to annoy anyone.


----------



## Tracker (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jul 4, 2022)

**


----------



## Bareback (Jul 4, 2022)

raratt said:


> *View attachment 5158713*


This is the funniest post ever.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 4, 2022)

Bareback said:


> This is the funniest post ever.


My mom always said if I don’t have something nice to say don’t 
I’m pretty sure your response falls in there somewhere


----------



## ANC (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Hugo Phurst (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Chubbycherub (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Chubbycherub (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 6, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5159412


Love the ankle bracelet
It’s all in the details 

style..


----------



## Pacoson71 (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Chubbycherub (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 7, 2022)

Thomas the wank engine


----------



## HydroKid239 (Jul 7, 2022)

Nutty sKunK said:


> My wife’s from Texas. Me being from Scotland I was absolutely roasted out there.
> 
> By the time my smoke was done my arms turned red lol
> 
> I never knew it was possible to have a ‘hot’ breeze. Madness


That’s gotta be the 2nd most avoided breeze other than the one in that movie “The Happening” lol


----------



## HydroKid239 (Jul 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i finished highschool in the 80s...the early 80s....wish i was 40 again....


Nothing wrong with having 20 years of experience as a 40 yr old   
I like to keep that in mind. Keeps my elbow’s from squeaking.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Jul 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5159911


does that logic apply to doobs too?


----------



## ANC (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Jul 8, 2022)

ANC said:


>


 My sister bought me one of these.


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 8, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Zuccaturds face doesn't look enough like a lizard-bot trying to fit in. Everyone else they've nailed.


----------



## ANC (Jul 8, 2022)

Nugachino said:


> Zuccaturds face doesn't look enough like a lizard-bot trying to fit in. Everyone else they've nailed.


I think the sucker looks more like him than him


----------



## ANC (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 8, 2022)

Nugachino said:


> Zuccaturds face doesn't look enough like a lizard-bot trying to fit in. Everyone else they've nailed.


Oh I think they missed the mark on Satan in Musk
To counter


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Jul 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


nice save


----------



## raratt (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Chubbycherub (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 8, 2022)

She was SO MAD!







youtube.com


----------



## raratt (Jul 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> She was SO MAD!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ass...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 8, 2022)

raratt said:


> Nice ass...


Hehe what'd you call me


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Jul 8, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 5160479


And maybe a little mentally deficient...


----------



## NinjaShamen (Jul 8, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 5160403


I actually ended up getting a response from the person in this picture, while trolling this picture once. Apparently his justification of having the hand truck in the cart, is the galvanized pipe in the "seat" part of the cart. In the end I admitted he had a point, but it still made for a funny picture. His logic was, the pipes wouldn't ripped a bag, and too many to juggle in one hand while pulling the hand truck. I could totally see his predicament when he explained it. He got his fifteen minutes of fame anyway lol


----------



## Bareback (Jul 8, 2022)

NinjaShamen said:


> I actually ended up getting a response from the person in this picture, while trolling this picture once. Apparently his justification of having the hand truck in the cart, is the galvanized pipe in the "seat" part of the cart. In the end I admitted he had a point, but it still made for a funny picture. His logic was, the pipes wouldn't ripped a bag, and too many to juggle in one hand while pulling the hand truck. I could totally see his predicament when he explained it. He got his fifteen minutes of fame anyway lol


You only roll your britches up like that if you know you are going to be spreading bullshit. Just saying.


----------



## ANC (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## Chubbycherub (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 10, 2022)

ANC said:


>


That was me after the pulled pork yesterday lol


----------



## raratt (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 10, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 5161291


The one time a good samaritan fills up your tank for you

SH420


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 10, 2022)

This happens every morning to me. | By Ted Jones Jr. | Facebook


17M views, 30K likes, 1.4K loves, 8.3K comments, 402K shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Ted Jones Jr.: This happens every morning to me.




fb.watch


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 10, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 5161290


Jalapeños and pepperoni......he's gonna be pushing a little fire out too


----------



## ANC (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Jul 11, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 5161780


Couldn't be more true with the scummy tactics they're using now.


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Jul 11, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5161791


Reminds me of


----------



## raratt (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 12, 2022)

'


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jul 12, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5162335


Nope, can't say it...


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5162163'
> View attachment 5162165
> View attachment 5162190


There is a colour crayon that looks a bit like caucasian skin... the name printed on the crayon is Menskleur (human colour) I think it is the most racist product you can buy in South Africa. I actually forgot about it after childhood until my daughter used the word the other day, and I had to find out she learned it at school from her teacher who also just read what the label said.


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 13, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5162573


This biche built like a family meal.


----------



## ANC (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Hugo Phurst (Jul 13, 2022)

*Because ponies are for pussies.




*


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Jul 13, 2022)

Brought to you by Datura


----------



## raratt (Jul 13, 2022)

@Paul Drake


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## Kindbud421 (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Jul 14, 2022)

ANC said:


>


As a software developer, there are days I need two. Sometimes even a third to headbutt. Just gotta be quick with the headbutts though. That sucker will headbutt you back.


----------



## Tracker (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jul 14, 2022)

@Jeffislovinlife


----------



## raratt (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jul 14, 2022)

Butt stuff?


----------



## raratt (Jul 14, 2022)

You know who you are...


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 14, 2022)

Giant MARIJUANA cloud swamps town after Colombian cops burn supplies


Police in drug capital Medellin, Colombia were forced to tell the public there was no fire after a cloud of incinerated cannabis enveloped the city. More than 1.5 tonnes were confiscated by cops




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jul 14, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5163470
> You know who you are...



I need this for my wife. Sigh, it used to be 1 joint and 2 cups of coffee to level me in the morning, then my gut decided coffee was no longer allowed without excruciating pain and a potential trip to the doctor. So now it's three joints and cup of tea level me out in the mornings.

Wife still makes coffee mockingly to tempt me to a slow painful caffeinated suicide.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 14, 2022)

ANC said:


>


i don't know what that is, but i need one...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 14, 2022)

Hugo Phurst said:


> *Because ponies are for pussies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wonder how long it took them to teach that gator to pimp walk?


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 14, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I need this for my wife. Sigh, it used to be 1 joint and 2 cups of coffee to level me in the morning, then my gut decided coffee was no longer allowed without excruciating pain and a potential trip to the doctor. So now it's three joints and cup of tea level me out in the mornings.
> 
> Wife still makes coffee mockingly to tempt me to a slow painful caffeinated suicide.


Some people say a life without chocolate isn't worth living. For me, it's caffeine... Take away my coffee and I get about as motivated as a brick.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Jul 15, 2022)

ANC said:


>





DarkWeb said:


> That was me after the pulled pork yesterday lol


That’s the look on the toilets face the day after pulled pork


----------



## HydroKid239 (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## V256.420 (Jul 15, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> Giant MARIJUANA cloud swamps town after Colombian cops burn supplies
> 
> 
> Police in drug capital Medellin, Colombia were forced to tell the public there was no fire after a cloud of incinerated cannabis enveloped the city. More than 1.5 tonnes were confiscated by cops
> ...


Columbian Gold?!?!?!?


----------



## ANC (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


parp... killing me


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 15, 2022)

ANC said:


>


The perfect gaming chair doesn't exi... Shuddap an take my money! (said the discord mod)


----------



## raratt (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## ClasicRoast (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Jul 15, 2022)

ClasicRoast said:


> View attachment 5163920


Does that mean when you follow through, you're making poetry?


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Jul 15, 2022)

A tune for Friday Night


----------



## raratt (Jul 15, 2022)

**


----------



## raratt (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Jul 15, 2022)

Homie Took A Big L With This One: Imagine Lying About Knowing How To Ride A Dirt bike When This Happens!


Posted bY JR



worldstar.com


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 15, 2022)

Nugachino said:


> Some people say a life without chocolate isn't worth living. For me, it's caffeine... Take away my coffee and I get about as motivated as a brick.


I drink a pot of STRONG coffee every day without any issues. 
If the acidity bothers your stomach, you have other issues. Coffee is not the root cause…


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Jul 16, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> I drink a pot of STRONG coffee every day without any issues.
> If the acidity bothers your stomach, you have other issues. Coffee is not the root cause…


I'm weird with coffee. It both wakes me up, but also allows me to sleep better. I downed a pot of triple espresso, fresh from the bean. Then promptly headed off to bed like I just took a fistful of sedatives.


----------



## ANC (Jul 16, 2022)

Nugachino said:


> I'm weird with coffee. It both wakes me up, but also allows me to sleep better. I downed a pot of triple espresso, fresh from the bean. Then promptly headed off to bed like I just took a fistful of sedatives.


I'm afraid I might get sectioned if I confess to how much coffee I drink a day!


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Jul 16, 2022)

ANC said:


>


----------



## raratt (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 16, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5164278


 Not funny

I had this same thing happen to me dozens of times


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 16, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5164269


whatever it is, i hope it's not on fire


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 16, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 5163642


BS...They take your hand in marriage...


----------



## lokie (Jul 16, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5164278


I have witnessed a trial where the defendant was charged with hit and run.

The police found and arrested him, at his home, a few minutes after the accident. Legally drunk.

In court he testified that he was not driving the car at the time of the accident.

The Judge asked "Well then, "*who*" was driving that day. I will see to it they appear before this court!"

Without hesitation the defendant clearly stated "Jesus" was driving.







The judge gave him 30 days in jail to "Investigate further".


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 16, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 5164562


i just tell them "no." then act like they never asked...


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## bk78 (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Jul 17, 2022)

bk78 said:


> View attachment 5164654


Does it look better, after it's been through your digestive tract?


----------



## ANC (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 17, 2022)

ANC said:


>


did you mug the tooth fairy and take her clothes?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## neosapien (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jul 18, 2022)

Teenage Mutant Weather Turtle


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 18, 2022)

She definitely looks more "agreeable" than the real deal. 
Bigger cans too.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 18, 2022)

I watched an episode of ‘Match Game 75’ today.

Shatner toupee version 1.0


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5165495
> View attachment 5165496


"fuck them fish"...i dunno why but i've been chuckling about that all day...


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Jul 18, 2022)

CaliRootz88 said:


> View attachment 5165700


I have a kit similar to this


*A Vampire-Hunting Kit Purportedly From the 19th Century Sells for $20,000 in the U.K., Exploding Its Meager $2,400 Estimate*

Sarah Cascone, July 15, 2022






When things get crazy ya gotta be prepared.


----------



## EhCndGrower (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 19, 2022)

@ANC


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 19, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Looks like someone is never getting laid.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 19, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Shrinkflation???


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jul 19, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5166022


I can relate. I've invested a lot of money in that.


----------



## ANC (Jul 19, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5165958
> @ANC


fucker gives his congregants petrol to drink etc...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 19, 2022)

raratt said:


> I can relate. I've invested a lot of money in that.


me and u both.....talk about an investment...


----------



## raratt (Jul 19, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> me and u both.....talk about an investment...


They say a farmer always builds a roof over his best tools...


----------



## raratt (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Jul 19, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5166121


But, what if I want to camp out in the mini firewatch tower?


----------



## raratt (Jul 19, 2022)

Nugachino said:


> But, what if I want to camp out in the mini firewatch tower?


It's on you if you want to hang out with 7000 bats, I'm sure the smell isn't like rose petals.


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 19, 2022)

raratt said:


> It's on you if you want to hang out with 7000 bats, I'm sure the smell isn't like rose petals.


I don't like roses. Too many pricks.


----------



## Tracker (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Jul 20, 2022)

Outta Pocket: They're Violating Customers With These Caricatures!


Violating the hell out of these customers. Via @caricatureparty. Posted By Persist



worldstar.com


----------



## ANC (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2022)

ANC said:


>


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 20, 2022)

Nugachino said:


> I don't like roses. Too many pricks.


same reason i don't like people....


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Jul 20, 2022)

ANC said:


>


I had this argument with my wife. That guys are technically better looking since we don’t wear make up.

Take all the make up of all the girls and half of them look like someone else lol


----------



## raratt (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 20, 2022)

ANC said:


>


wow Freddy has really let himself go...


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Jul 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> wow Freddy has really let himself go...


Perhaps the tattoo is in real time with his corpse lol


----------



## ANC (Jul 20, 2022)

The fingers are the worst


----------



## gwheels (Jul 20, 2022)

ANC said:


>


quality walking dead eating a bowling pin..


----------



## ANC (Jul 20, 2022)

gwheels said:


> quality walking dead eating a bowling pin..


He could always eat corn on the cob through a tennis racket.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 20, 2022)

ANC said:


> The fingers are the worst


those teeth make me think of Conrad Poohs and his dancing teeth


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Jul 20, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Damn.. Freddie deserves better


----------



## raratt (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Hugo Phurst (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Smokesteve (Jul 21, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Brilliant!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


Definitely not “normal “


----------



## raratt (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## greg nr (Jul 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


That's a low grade fever if it's in Celsius. But to sure you should immediately put it under your tongue and take it again.

Just to be sure.


----------



## EhCndGrower (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 21, 2022)

greg nr said:


> That's a low grade fever if it's in Celsius. But to sure you should immediately put it under your tongue and take it again.
> 
> Just to be sure.


Chocolate


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 21, 2022)

ANC said:


>


sounds like good advice...  i mean, who wants to create the human body or blame damage?...not me.


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Jul 21, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> View attachment 5167643View attachment 5167644View attachment 5167645


Send us some of that heat. It was so cold yesterday. I wore two lots of clothes and still managed to key the paint off a car door with my nipples...


----------



## ANC (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Jul 22, 2022)

greg nr said:


> That's a low grade fever if it's in Celsius. But to sure you should immediately put it under your tongue and take it again.
> 
> Just to be sure.


What's the difference between a rectal thermometer and an oral thermometer? 

The oral thermometer tastes better.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## EhCndGrower (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 22, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> View attachment 5167987


that's cool, that means less than 40 years till we all get a flying car...


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's cool, that means less than 40 years till we all get a flying car...


i just bought a shit load of shares of cogwell's cogs...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 22, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i just bought a shit load of shares of cogwell's cogs...


diversify, get some Spacely Sprockets, too


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's cool, that means less than 40 years till we all get a flying car...


Do you really want to give people that kind of freedom? I watch Dash Cam vids. Far too many can't keep track of shyte to their front and sides. You really wanna have to include a Top facing mirror so you don't get dive bombed too? Unless that schist is self driving. That's a hell nah me.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 23, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5168561


does that mean it's ok after breakfast?


----------



## raratt (Jul 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> does that mean it's ok after breakfast?


$20 is $20...


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 23, 2022)

http://imgur.com/a/fq4LJWM


----------



## raratt (Jul 23, 2022)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/a/fq4LJWM


I wonder how she learned to do that.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 23, 2022)

http://imgur.com/a/lUMt0zw


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 23, 2022)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/a/lUMt0zw


I wanted to post that the other day but I couldn't figure out how to get it to post


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jul 23, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5167950



It's all fun & games until the Ai runs through 10,000,000,000 iterations of problem solving in less than an hour. Figures out what you've done, where you live, and arms up and drives itself to you. Then we have to have the first Ai murder trial and we've officially kicked off the Matrix or any other of a hundred thousand dystopian Skynet futures. All for the luls.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I wanted to post that the other day but I couldn't figure out how to get it to post


There are 3 dots to the left when making a reply. Click on it then click the media button. Then paste the video or gif link from where you found it.

Hope that helps. If not let me know.


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 23, 2022)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/a/fq4LJWM


She belongs to the streets!


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's cool, that means less than 40 years till we all get a flying car...


Popular Science magazine said we'd all have flying cars by now


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 23, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Popular Science magazine said we'd all have flying cars by now


they were wrong about a lot of shit, but i'd still read it in a waiting room


----------



## HydroKid239 (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jul 24, 2022)

Gray panthers unite! Go pee first though.


----------



## raratt (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 24, 2022)

It's plausible.


----------



## raratt (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 24, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5169104


I have an ex step son named Clint....and he was a cunt.


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 25, 2022)

A man once asked his wife what she wanted for their anniversary. She replied- something that goes from nought to 100 under 10 seconds. She received a set of bathroom scales... Let's just say the next week or so was a rather uncomfortable nights sleep.


----------



## ANC (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 25, 2022)

cheap fuckers


----------



## ANC (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 25, 2022)

ANC said:


>


superman in a batman box with spiderman hands....and what the fuck is with the "Z"...is he murdering russian superman in a batman box with spiderman hands?....not to be political outside of politics...but it's there on the box...and i know enough about comics to know a Z has no significance to superman, batman, or spiderman....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 25, 2022)

ANC said:


>


whoever made that thing should have to keep it on their nightstand...looking at them....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 25, 2022)

be careful out there


----------



## ANC (Jul 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> whoever made that thing should have to keep it on their nightstand...looking at them....


It would be perfect for keeping my ashes in.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they were wrong about a lot of shit, but i'd still read it in a waiting room


My grandpa taught me to read when I was 3


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Jul 25, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5169351
> be careful out there


And if whoever had used that toy before the crab got ahold of it had the crabs, it's possible that you could be crab-violated twice.


----------



## ClasicRoast (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Jul 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> superman in a batman box with spiderman hands....and what the fuck is with the "Z"...is he murdering russian superman in a batman box with spiderman hands?....not to be political outside of politics...but it's there on the box...and i know enough about comics to know a Z has no significance to superman, batman, or spiderman....


That’ll be $39.99 please.
Did you see the price? 
Holy hell Batman.. I mean Superman.. Zorro…
I mean..
Lol


----------



## HydroKid239 (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## greg nr (Jul 26, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> That’ll be $39.99 please.
> Did you see the price?
> Holy hell Batman.. I mean Superman.. Zorro…
> I mean..
> Lol


Probably not dollars. Rubels?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 26, 2022)

greg nr said:


> Probably not dollars. Rubels?


that would only be about 70 cents...which actually seems like a fair price.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> View attachment 5169712



You've met my sister!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## EhCndGrower (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 26, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 5170230


and you had to fetch it up hill, both ways.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 27, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5170502


The quickest way to clean a dusty mother board.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5170521


Deja vu


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Deja vu


Old and slow


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Old and slow


 I didn't mean for you to delete it. Just having some fun with you.


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## EhCndGrower (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Jul 27, 2022)

Will _he _show me where Batman is?


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Jul 27, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5170570


----------



## ANC (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## tuksu6000 (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## ISK (Jul 28, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Those are in Vancouver BC, on Granville Island.... they are silos for a concrete manufacture


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jul 28, 2022)

ISK said:


> Those are in Vancouver BC, on Granville Island.... they are silos for a concrete manufacture


I was there in 2016 and got this t-shirt. They have some terrific beer there as well and a fine market. Beautiful place.


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## EhCndGrower (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 28, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5171033


my last moving company


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## carlsbarn (Jul 29, 2022)

Get that ball rolling before you even get home. 




Ozumoz66 said:


> View attachment 5171281


----------



## ANC (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Jul 29, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> View attachment 5171281


It beats having to defrost your sack in a pot of hot water. Then, later realizing you made the water too hot. Now you're sterilized for life...


----------



## raratt (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 29, 2022)

Things are looking up


----------



## raratt (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 29, 2022)

carlsbarn said:


> Get that ball rolling before you even get home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you designed that with a blow and suck option, you'd be retired in a week.


----------



## carlsbarn (Jul 29, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> if you designed that with a blow and suck option, you'd be retired in a week.


----------



## raratt (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Jul 29, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5170931


Her: No. No, I'm pretty sure that wasn't it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 29, 2022)

ANC said:


>


the expressions...disgusted, thoughtful, aggressive, bored...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the expressions...disgusted, thoughtful, aggressive, bored...


Top right looks hungry lol


----------



## ANC (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the expressions...disgusted, thoughtful, aggressive, bored...


So married?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## EhCndGrower (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## Hiphophippo (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Jul 30, 2022)

ANC said:


>


I'm glad it didn't have the "personal" part included on this model. You'd have to be the BFG to even use it "personally".


----------



## ANC (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 30, 2022)

Nugachino said:


> I'm glad it didn't have the "personal" part included on this model. You'd have to be the BFG to even use it "personally".


Norwich City Council’s first computer, being delivered to the City Treasurer’s Department in Norwich.

Elliott Brothers (they were like the first IBM) was an early UK computer company. 1957


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 30, 2022)

ANC said:


> Norwich City Council’s first computer, being delivered to the City Treasurer’s Department in Norwich.
> 
> Elliott Brothers (they were like the first IBM) was an early UK computer company. 1957


Think they had something like 4MB solid state HDD made with coils and ferrous rings arranged in a grid. It's amazing to think just how far we've come when it comes to raw computing power. This thing could fit onto a digital pregnancy test these days.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## madra (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 31, 2022)

madra said:


> View attachment 5172677


More of a political meme


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 31, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> View attachment 5172664


We already got a Dogg doing sumtin similar 



SH420


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 31, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> We already got a Dogg doing sumtin similar
> 
> View attachment 5172774
> 
> SH420


No longer a dogg 
Now Snoop Lion


----------



## EhCndGrower (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## Hiphophippo (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 1, 2022)

Can't wait for the SASA LELE.


----------



## ANC (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Aug 1, 2022)

@tyler.durden


----------



## HydroKid239 (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 1, 2022)

I love it when a great snatch comes!


----------



## HydroKid239 (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Aug 1, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> View attachment 5173301


You'll put an eye out.


----------



## raratt (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Hiphophippo (Aug 1, 2022)

and jesus said to his disciples just push them over the edge of the world.


----------



## raratt (Aug 1, 2022)

@tyler.durden


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 1, 2022)

raratt said:


> @tyler.durden
> 
> View attachment 5173425


Don’t touch it 
Poop dollar !


----------



## lokie (Aug 1, 2022)

Good thing they had a jimmy to unlock the door.



Handicap access is important.


Some think painting reduces stress.


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 1, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> View attachment 5173301


You want them to get Space Balls don't you.


----------



## Tracker (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Aug 1, 2022)

Tracker said:


> View attachment 5173573


Plants outside in a crack in the pavement- Phuk yeah Motherphuka, let's do this! Plants inside with the perfect conditions- You spritzed me too hard with that last spray, I think I'll keel over.


----------



## ANC (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Aug 2, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Curious minds want to know. Is this the upper or lower head & is it a wet or dry massage?


----------



## ANC (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## Hiphophippo (Aug 2, 2022)

ANC said:


>


That best describes america today. My grandparents would have heart attacks if they seen that.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 2, 2022)

Nugachino said:


> Curious minds want to know. Is this the upper or lower head & is it a wet or dry massage?


Just ask for the Deshaun Watson 
Too soon?


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 2, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Just ask for the Deshaun Watson
> Too soon?


I have no idea who that is


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Aug 2, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5173781


Same with the first person to see a chicken shit out and egg and think- I wonder what that tastes like?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 2, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Just ask for the Deshaun Watson
> Too soon?


i dont' see the big deal. who cares if he preferred Finnish over Swedish massages!!!!


----------



## ANC (Aug 2, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> That best describes america today. My grandparents would have heart attacks if they seen that.


My oldest grandparent was born in 1902 (passed in 1980) don't think I would be able to explain much of what is happening today to him.... 
My mom dug up a picture of him with his cow a bit earlier today....


----------



## Hiphophippo (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## Hiphophippo (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Aug 3, 2022)

What the hell is going on in this garden?


----------



## raratt (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Aug 3, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Even kangaroos like bacon.


----------



## raratt (Aug 3, 2022)

Yup. it's that hot.


----------



## Kindbud421 (Aug 3, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Alright, WTF… I understand the goose wanting an inter species porn show… but wtf is the alien doing?


----------



## ANC (Aug 4, 2022)

raratt said:


> Even kangaroos like bacon.


I think this is how Ozzyman was conceived.


----------



## ANC (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 4, 2022)

pretty cemetery


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 4, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Is that a collection of mausoleums? If so, those buggers do be living in nicer abodes than what I reside.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 4, 2022)

ANC said:


> pretty cemetery


Tiara houses? Lots of estrogen i bet..


----------



## ANC (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Aug 4, 2022)

I had an older one once that had an ink well on it.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 4, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5174899
> 
> I had an older one once that had an ink well on it.


I have one that sits 2 people.


----------



## raratt (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## solakani (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Aug 4, 2022)

Tracker said:


> View attachment 5174954View attachment 5174955


I trade you for some of this excess of nipple dagger cold and crying skies for some of that glorious hot weather.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2022)

Nugachino said:


> I trade you for some of this excess of nipple dagger cold and crying skies for some of that glorious hot weather.


Any day! Screw this crap!


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Aug 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Any day! Screw this crap!


I've long said I'd rather roast to death, than to freeze. I honestly cannot stand the cold. I was the spaz you'd see wearing jumpers and thick pants middle of summer as a kid. I couldn't comprehend what too hot was.


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 4, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 5174969


My favorite kind of leapfrog. The nekkid kind. But, you don't do any jumping... Unless she has legs for days and you're a garden gnome.


----------



## raratt (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2022)

Nugachino said:


> I've long said I'd rather roast to death, than to freeze. I honestly cannot stand the cold. I was the spaz you'd see wearing jumpers and thick pants middle of summer as a kid. I couldn't comprehend what too hot was.


You can always do a little more work to warm up. I'd get in trouble if I walked around naked. Actually my mom always said......I was the one who always ripped off his diaper and then run down the road with the dog chasing me


----------



## lokie (Aug 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You can always do a little more work to warm up. I'd get in trouble if I walked around naked. Actually my mom always said......I was the one who always ripped off his diaper and then run down the road with the dog chasing me



Clothing is always optional.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Aug 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You can always do a little more work to warm up. I'd get in trouble if I walked around naked. Actually my mom always said......I was the one who always ripped off his diaper and then run down the road with the dog chasing me


Hahahahaha, me too. I didn't like clothes or my nappy. So, I'd run around with me noodle flopping in the breeze.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Aug 5, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5175419


Lets just hope they didn't have a dog... I'd be giving her the bit that does all the poopin.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Hugo Phurst (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Bareback (Aug 5, 2022)

Nugachino said:


> I've long said I'd rather roast to death, than to freeze. I honestly cannot stand the cold. I was the spaz you'd see wearing jumpers and thick pants middle of summer as a kid. I couldn't comprehend what too hot was.


You’re welcome to come and visit with me. Your education will be swift and relentlessly. Ohh I’ll throw in some 90% humidity so you’ll never forget the experience.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Aug 6, 2022)

Bareback said:


> You’re welcome to come and visit with me. Your education will be swift and relentlessly. Ohh I’ll throw in some 90% humidity so you’ll never forget the experience.


Sounds like a Queensland Summer. Do you also get horrendous winds and a chance to miss your roof?


----------



## Paddletail (Aug 6, 2022)

25 miles in from the Gulf of Mexico... always hot, always very humid, and those pesky hurricanes. Not only do you get the chance to miss your roof,you can do it at the same time as flooding out. Ah and then a nice long week or so with no electricity in the 100+ temps and humidity.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 6, 2022)

Paddletail said:


> 25 miles in from the Gulf of Mexico... always hot, always very humid, and those pesky hurricanes. Not only do you get the chance to miss your roof,you can do it at the same time as flooding out. Ah and then a nice long week or so with no electricity in the 100+ temps and humidity.


You left out the man eating mosquitos


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 6, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> You left out the man eating mosquitos


Birds 
Just birds


----------



## Tracker (Aug 6, 2022)

Paddletail said:


> 25 miles in from the Gulf of Mexico... always hot, always very humid, and those pesky hurricanes. Not only do you get the chance to miss your roof,you can do it at the same time as flooding out. Ah and then a nice long week or so with no electricity in the 100+ temps and humidity.


Sounds like H-town. I used to live down there. Walking out your front door feels like walking into a bowl of warm soup!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 6, 2022)

Tracker said:


> Sounds like H-town. I used to live down there. Walking out your front door feels like walking into a bowl of warm soup!


Carried two extra work shirts and they were soaked on the walk from the car to the building


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 6, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> You left out the man eating mosquitos


But do you also have grasshoppers you can ride. And cockroaches that will run off with your whole lunchbox?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 6, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5173298
> I love it when a great snatch comes!


it's awesome that the christians like such an obviously gay group of musicians...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 6, 2022)

lokie said:


> Good thing they had a jimmy to unlock the door.
> View attachment 5173516
> 
> i'm just glad paton oswalt found someone to help him get his door open...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 6, 2022)

Tracker said:


> View attachment 5173575


you should have a fake i.d. printed up, he could be jimmy hoffa, or geraldo rivera's career....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 6, 2022)

ANC said:


>


is the duck waiting his turn? or just a voyeur?


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 6, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5176013


I want this..lol.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 6, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5176013


It really ties the room together.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bareback (Aug 6, 2022)

Nugachino said:


> Sounds like a Queensland Summer. Do you also get horrendous winds and a chance to miss your roof?


Tornados and hurricanes , on 10/15/95 we had both on the same day. 


Paddletail said:


> 25 miles in from the Gulf of Mexico... always hot, always very humid, and those pesky hurricanes. Not only do you get the chance to miss your roof,you can do it at the same time as flooding out. Ah and then a nice long week or so with no electricity in the 100+ temps and humidity.


I’m a little further inland than you ( about 3.5 hours ) but when your in the path the results are the same .


----------



## Bareback (Aug 6, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Carried two extra work shirts and they were soaked on the walk from the car to the building


I’ve got a friend who brings 4-5 extra to work every day and will change every few minutes and then have shirts hanging everywhere.


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 6, 2022)

Bareback said:


> I’ve got a friend who brings 4-5 extra to work every day and will change every few minutes and then have shirts hanging everywhere.


Brother, is that you? I could just about water the plants with the amount of sweat that pours off me. I downed 8 liters one summer day. Only needed to piss once that whole day.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 6, 2022)

7


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 6, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5176233


https://www.britannica.com/plant/woad
maybe its a gardening project?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## ClasicRoast (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 6, 2022)

ClasicRoast said:


> View attachment 5176332


I can't keep up with you guys. I need to just sit back and laugh,


----------



## Pacoson71 (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (Aug 7, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5176567


I feel that for sure!


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## CaliRootz88 (Aug 7, 2022)

Tracker said:


> View attachment 5176669


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 7, 2022)

Tracker said:


> View attachment 5176669


smoked way to much that day..


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 8, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> View attachment 5177064View attachment 5177065


It would be ironically cool if that old truck had an LS1 motor.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 8, 2022)

Jeebus is watching...


----------



## Hiphophippo (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Aug 8, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5177210
> Jeebus is watching...


Voyeur.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Aug 8, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5177210
> Jeebus is watching...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 8, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> View attachment 5177281


I'm stealing that one!


----------



## ANC (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 8, 2022)

I had to say it out loud to get it.
Lol


----------



## raratt (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Aug 8, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I had to say it out loud to get it.
> Lol


I am REALLY slow today, too much on my mind I guess.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Bareback (Aug 8, 2022)

ANC said:


>


In my opinion, this show was the best roles that Devito and Loyd ever played. Andy Kaufman was a fucking genius.


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


Probably should have wrapped it around his waist before getting onto the track. He could be a fireman after his running career ends, packing a built in hose like that. Or a mountain climber... Fugger has his own rope. Maybe even a cowboy. Wrangle all the cows and then everyone's missus after dark.


----------



## ANC (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Aug 9, 2022)

Nugachino said:


> Same with the first person to see a chicken shit out and egg and think- I wonder what that tastes like?


sure they were on bigger eggs @the time feed half the crew with a bunch of sea turtle eggs.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


I suffer from the same problem when i run..


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 10, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Theres my top plate..lol


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 10, 2022)

I love these frogs.. lmao..


----------



## ANC (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Aug 10, 2022)

ANC said:


>


And that's all you brought back? WTF you stupid bird!?


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Aug 10, 2022)

Nugachino said:


> And that's all you brought back? WTF you stupid bird!?


After fasting for forty days with a few million other species, weed might be a good start to try and understand WTF just happened.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 10, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> After fasting for forty days with a few million other species, weed might be a good start to try and understand WTF just happened.


How else do you think that they survived for 40 days and nights?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 10, 2022)

Weed and imitating all the animal mating positions


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Aug 10, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> How else do you think that they survived for 40 days and nights?


Mushrooms maybe. Wooden ship and high humidity could produce plenty perhaps. Love mushroom burgers.


----------



## gwheels (Aug 10, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> View attachment 5176001


A couple of lusers....or whatevers.


----------



## gwheels (Aug 10, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5177210
> Jeebus is watching...


look what happened the last time someone inserted the holy spirit....there....

There should be instructions in that bible to build a condom.


----------



## ANC (Aug 10, 2022)

gwheels said:


> look what happened the last time someone inserted the holy spirit....there....
> 
> There should be instructions in that bible to build a condom.


nope it just says go forth and mulitply.... can't ask for simpler instructions.
Unless they meant math...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Aug 10, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> View attachment 5178441


 I'd crazy glue mine shut. Got no time for the pitter patter of screeching poop machines.


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5178404
> View attachment 5178429
> View attachment 5178436


Unless me is actually willing to go out and meet new me's. I don't think me and me would ever cross paths. Closest thing I get to meeting new people is passing by the bathroom mirror...


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 10, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Mushrooms maybe. Wooden ship and high humidity could produce plenty perhaps. Love mushroom burgers.


Processing 40 days of animal waste for 2 of every animal species on the planet seems difficult from an engineering perspective. 

Food storage for all them critters also seems like a big fucking deal. 
And they had to store fresh water because it took a while to find land after it stopped raining. (supposedly)

Then there's climate control. Not easy to keep polar bears & Camels alive in the same environment.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 10, 2022)

I have no words for this.
-- edit -- 
OMG this dude is for real


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Hiphophippo (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Hiphophippo (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 10, 2022)

ANC said:


>


His face says it all.


----------



## ANC (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Aug 10, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> View attachment 5178444


That's child abuse


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 10, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Oooooouuch!!!!...


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 10, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 5178884


100% truth..lol..


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Aug 11, 2022)

God's Van de Graaff generator at play.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 11, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> God's Van de Graaff generator at play.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179044


That's a once in a lifetime shot.

Wow!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Aug 11, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5179080


Assuming that's a can of beer, I can relate. My heavily-hopped-IPA toots will put a hurtin on anyone within close proximity.


----------



## ANC (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2022)

I can't unsee it now


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 12, 2022)

Midget fighting a woman #fight #fyp #shorts #sub #ytshorts #trending #trending #reels #funnyvideo







www.youtube.com


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 12, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5179070


I thought it was "put it back in, it's not cooked yet" or "Give it another 9 months, it's still screaming and demanding we clean up its poop"


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I can't unsee it now
> 
> View attachment 5179177


When you're so ripped. Even your shoulders have shoulders.


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 12, 2022)

ANC said:


>


This is why you should never touch toilet amphetamine.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 12, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5179778


I bet the seat smells like calamari.


----------



## raratt (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Aug 12, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> I bet the seat smells like calamari.


Nice appetizer.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Aug 12, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> View attachment 5178653View attachment 5178654View attachment 5178655View attachment 5178656


I remember the first time I saw a do not molest the wildlife sign while backpacking. I thought if they're doing that to the wildlife.... I better sleep light tonight. Sick bastards lol.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Aug 12, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> View attachment 5179992


Ah shit, the fuckin bats are back!


----------



## Tracker (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## xox (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Aug 13, 2022)

Pong in the 21st century. Still boring.


What a skilled control freak does for fun.


This adds new meaning to "Playing with yourself".


----------



## raratt (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 13, 2022)

Hey, wanna go Zorbing?


----------



## lokie (Aug 13, 2022)

What happens in Las Vegas stays in Vegas only if there are no cameras.


----------



## ClasicRoast (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Aug 13, 2022)

__


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 14, 2022)

http://imgur.com/a/68BdxB5


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Aug 15, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5181404


Or about 2 hours after eating a fistful of shrooms.


----------



## ANC (Aug 15, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5181404


I once sat on the pavement on a high dose of LSD, and the road broke up a bit like that and I could see the magma underneath... it was shear horror for a second until I remembered I was tripping.


----------



## raratt (Aug 15, 2022)

Cannahoney?


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Hiphophippo (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Aug 16, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5182199


Free Willy


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Aug 16, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Spike to the cooch.. that's gotta hurt like


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Aug 17, 2022)

Joke of the day:

A woman with small boobs buys an old mirror from an antique shop, and hangs it on her bathroom door.

The next morning she says "Mirror, mirror on my door, make my boobs size 44!"

Suddenly there's a flash of light and her boobs have grown absolutely enormous. She immediately runs down stairs to her husband, and tells him the startling news.

They both go upstairs to the bathroom, and the husband crosses his fingers, and says- "Mirror, mirror on my door, make my penis touch the floor!"

There's another flash of light, and suddenly the husbands legs disappear.


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2022)

@BudmanTX Tuning an antique car.

__


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Aug 17, 2022)

raratt said:


> @BudmanTX Tuning an antique car.
> 
> _View attachment 5182524_


Step 1: Be sure that the "A" key fits properly into the corresponding "A" hole.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 17, 2022)

Willy B. Goode said:


> Step 1: Be sure that the "A" key fits properly into the corresponding "A" hole.


And don't go to fast or you'll jam it


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Aug 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> And don't go to fast or you'll jam it


True that. Don't want it seizin' up on ya.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 17, 2022)

ANC said:


>


i always wanted to start a store in Gatlinburg called the Inconvenience store, everything is in a pile in the middle of the floor, we have no change, no bathroom, and no interest in you...and the cashier has a stick to poke you with if you start bitching about it...
it would fail in the first few months, but the fun would make it worth it


----------



## Bareback (Aug 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i always wanted to start a store in Gatlinburg called the Inconvenience store, everything is in a pile in the middle of the floor, we have no change, no bathroom, and no interest in you...and the cashier has a stick to poke you with if you start bitching about it...
> it would fail in the first few months, but the fun would make it worth it


From a parking point of view.. it’s all inconvenient shopping.


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Aug 17, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5182588


I know you did and I'm still not going to confession nor have I been stricken blind yet.


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Aug 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i always wanted to start a store in Gatlinburg called the Inconvenience store, everything is in a pile in the middle of the floor, we have no change, no bathroom, and no interest in you...and the cashier has a stick to poke you with if you start bitching about it...
> it would fail in the first few months, but the fun would make it worth it


Maybe have no inventory at all, yet have tons of signs that say Everything on sale! BOGO! FREE slushies today only!


----------



## ANC (Aug 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i always wanted to start a store in Gatlinburg called the Inconvenience store, everything is in a pile in the middle of the floor, we have no change, no bathroom, and no interest in you...and the cashier has a stick to poke you with if you start bitching about it...
> it would fail in the first few months, but the fun would make it worth it






there is a restaurant like that...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 17, 2022)

Willy B. Goode said:


> BOGO! FREE slushies today only!


that means "BUY ONE, GET OUT!" and right underneath FREE SLUSHIES..."offer not available in continental United States, Puerto Rico, or any territories"....in very small print.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 17, 2022)

ANC said:


> there is a restaurant like that...


there's two Dick's last resorts here, one in gatlinburg and one in pigeon forge, i've been a couple of times, it can be fun, especially when we went and there was a table full of drunk brides maids they were fucking with hard...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 17, 2022)

← like it? felt like a change...but not a big one


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## tuksu6000 (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Aug 17, 2022)

tuksu6000 said:


> View attachment 5182679


No Crack, No Heroin or anything else that requires needles. And no MDMA either. But, I'm down for Shrooms, LSD, DMT and Sativas.


----------



## lokie (Aug 17, 2022)

ANC said:


> there is a restaurant like that...


II have been to one of these.

The menu stated entrées come with mixed vegetables.

My wife asked what the vegetables were the reply was "Whatever the chef puts on the fucking plate"

Knowing going in, we were not surprised and the food was still good too.


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Aug 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ← like it? felt like a change...but not a big one


So from one pissed off old dude to another. I like it!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 17, 2022)

Willy B. Goode said:


> So from one pissed off old dude to another. I like it!


i got bitched at...so i'm back to the old old man, but in a new pic.....


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Aug 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i got bitched at...so i'm back to the old old man, but in a new pic.....


Can't go wrong with Lewis Black. Especially a pic of him giving the finger LOL.


----------



## ANC (Aug 18, 2022)

Nugachino said:


> No Crack, No Heroin or anything else that requires needles. And no MDMA either. But, I'm down for Shrooms, LSD, DMT and Sativas.


The only one on that list I haven't tried is heroin. I'm at the age where I settle for weed and I'm down for some MDMA once a year at a trance party or something.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Aug 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5183052View attachment 5183053View attachment 5183054View attachment 5183055View attachment 5183056View attachment 5183057


The difference between mansplaining and a good point, is whether the guy talking is hot and single.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## Bareback (Aug 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5183052View attachment 5183053View attachment 5183054View attachment 5183055View attachment 5183056View attachment 5183057


Have you seen the Canadian view of Mt. Rushmore? Hmmmm .


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Hugo Phurst (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Hugo Phurst (Aug 19, 2022)

Friday night, & high As Foretold.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Aug 20, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> View attachment 5184299View attachment 5184300View attachment 5184301View attachment 5184302


Not our fault the minimum requirement is to be an octopus, working the clittage, fondling the nips, smooching the neck and reciting shakspearean love poems in both french and spanish simultaneously- just so they can cooooome. We evolved to get the job done and move on.


As for the cicada one- I'm glad we don't really get them here. That's far too much noise for one bug to make. Let alone billions of them. I lived in queensland for a bit, and couldn't hear my mate talk when we were on the oval. You basically had to shout, or use sign language. I don't know sign language...


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## tuksu6000 (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## tuksu6000 (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Aug 22, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> View attachment 5185405


I still wouldn't listen to them... Unless they have good beats.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 22, 2022)

what has the higher amperage rating the philips or the flat head?


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 22, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> what has the higher amperage rating the philips or the flat head?
> 
> View attachment 5185526


The 5 min craft solution to blown fuses.


----------



## raratt (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Aug 22, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> what has the higher amperage rating the philips or the flat head?
> 
> View attachment 5185526


A minute ago, if someone had told me a fire could be started with just two screwdrivers I would've said no way.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Aug 22, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> what has the higher amperage rating the philips or the flat head?
> 
> View attachment 5185526


A .22 caliber bullet fits perfectly as a replacement for the old style car fuses before they switched to the plastic blade kind. It works too. Hey, it's not like I was going to go without my stereo.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 22, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> what has the higher amperage rating the philips or the flat head?
> 
> View attachment 5185526


I was told if I called it anything other than a standard drive I'd get a flathead


----------



## raratt (Aug 22, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> A .22 caliber bullet fits perfectly as a replacement for the old style car fuses before they switched to the plastic blade kind. It works too. Hey, it's not like I was going to go without my stereo.


"My car shot me."


----------



## raratt (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## tkufoS (Aug 22, 2022)

Saw this out and about..


----------



## ANC (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 23, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5185975


i'll do you one better


----------



## ANC (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Aug 23, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5186246


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 23, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5186246


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 23, 2022)

lokie said:


>


damn you @lokie


----------



## ANC (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 24, 2022)

ANC said:


>


the tree on his shirt shouldn't branch....


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Aug 24, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5186777


All girls with long hair and long legs must tie me up =P


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 24, 2022)

The randomness of my mind. Me: just doing laundry. My mind: "Imma buyseksual. You buy me things and I get seksual" Also me: Giggling like an idiot at dafuq my brain just came up with... Outta fekkin nowhere.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Aug 24, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5186677


After 30 days on the Atkins diet I'd have beat a nun to death with a baby fur seal for a slice of bread. Just saying


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 25, 2022)

not funny but really talented. all hand carved from a carpenter's pencil


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Aug 25, 2022)

ANC said:


>



Never go with the Free Mason. 

/Tip the veal and try the waitstaff. I'll be here all week.


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 25, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Never go with the Free Mason.
> 
> /Tip the veal and try the waitstaff. I'll be here all week.


Do I give the veal my tip before or after it's been processed?


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Aug 25, 2022)

@BudmanTX


----------



## ANC (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Aug 26, 2022)

ANC said:


>


If things get physical, I don't think it's going to go how Rudolph thinks it's going to. My limited interactions with European law enforcement have taught me to avoid conflict at almost any cost. German Politzei have zero sense of humor...... zero. I think that's a French cop though if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## ANC (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 26, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Soccer


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 26, 2022)

raratt said:


> @BudmanTX
> 
> View attachment 5187381


I swear if I had only known
I had a a 64 with a 6 volt battery that we push started every winter, all winter


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 26, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Soccer


agree


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Aug 26, 2022)

ANC said:


>


The dumbass apple doesn't fall far from the dumbass tree.


----------



## ANC (Aug 26, 2022)

Willy B. Goode said:


> The dumbass apple doesn't fall far from the dumbass tree.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 26, 2022)

ANC said:


>


i'd like to go off on a rant about how soccer is soccer, and football is football, but i don't actually give a fuck about either one...
i guess you all have precedent though, you started calling soccer football in 1810 or 1811, and we didn't start playing football till the 1860s.


----------



## raratt (Aug 26, 2022)

Futbol.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Aug 26, 2022)

Australian Rules Football is the greatest sport of all time to watch. No time outs, no commercial breaks except at the ends of the 20 minute period and absolutely nobody, ever takes a dive when brushed up against like Futbol, soccer, or football whatever you want to call that joke of a sport. Oh yeah, brutal full contact with no pads and usually at least one or two players leaving the field in a daze from concussions. The NFL is a joke, haven't watched a game since I found Australian Rules Football.


----------



## ANC (Aug 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'd like to go off on a rant about how soccer is soccer, and football is football, but i don't actually give a fuck about either one...
> i guess you all have precedent though, you started calling soccer football in 1810 or 1811, and we didn't start playing football till the 1860s.


If you are South African it is easy, Football is the thing Americans play with all the pads on, soccer is soccer and rugby is rugby


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 27, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> Australian Rules Football is the greatest sport of all time to watch. No time outs, no commercial breaks except at the ends of the 20 minute period and absolutely nobody, ever takes a dive when brushed up against like Futbol, soccer, or football whatever you want to call that joke of a sport. Oh yeah, brutal full contact with no pads and usually at least one or two players leaving the field in a daze from concussions. The NFL is a joke, haven't watched a game since I found Australian Rules Football.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Aug 27, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 5188159


Make that a tall bottle of spiced rum and we got a deal. Can't stand beer.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## carlsbarn (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Aug 27, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 5188159


The beers do not, however, feature the taste or odor of a vagina, the brewers say.


----------



## lokie (Aug 27, 2022)

Dr. Walter Bishop said:


> The beers do not, however, feature the taste or odor of a vagina, the brewers say.
> 
> View attachment 5188531


*Just Imagine, Getting Drunk from 'Virginal Fluid' of Actual High-End Czech Models*

Called Order of Yoni—the word 'yoni' is Sanskrit for women's genital—the beer is brewed with lactic acid bacteria from a model's vagina. Specifically, 'beautiful Czech model Alexandra Brendlova,' who is the 'kind of female whose pheromones will stay with you after the meeting for the following week-long.'

The company has also created the 'virginal beer' using bacteria from the vaginas of two other smoking hot models, Paulina and Monika.















A Polish Company Is Set To Brew Beer From A Czech Model's Vaginal Bacteria


Forget the IPA's; a Polish company is now brewing beer using bacteria from a woman's vagina.




thoughtnova.com






99 bottles of beer on the wall 99 bottles of beer?


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 28, 2022)

lokie said:


> *Just Imagine, Getting Drunk from 'Virginal Fluid' of Actual High-End Czech Models*
> 
> Called Order of Yoni—the word 'yoni' is Sanskrit for women's genital—the beer is brewed with lactic acid bacteria from a model's vagina. Specifically, 'beautiful Czech model Alexandra Brendlova,' who is the 'kind of female whose pheromones will stay with you after the meeting for the following week-long.'
> 
> ...


Those 99 bottles of beer can stay on the fucking wall. I don't want no fishstank brews. I'll stick with my tried and tested Spiced Rum.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Aug 28, 2022)

The Ending Tho: Security Guard Breaks Up A Fight Using Pepper Spray!


What a twist. Posted By Ghost



worldstarhiphop.com


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## ClasicRoast (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 29, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5189298


I've had that conversation with the dad next to me once lol


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 29, 2022)

next it will be Kermit frog legs


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Lycka (Aug 29, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5189298


I had an online buddy hiking in the Alps who was taking "quests" of sorts so I asked him to tell me his elevation. I was so happy when I got to tell him I was higher than him in more ways than one.

Anyway...






Online gamers when mom says the pizza rolls are done:


----------



## ANC (Aug 29, 2022)

When I was a kid, I used to stand between the two seats, or sleep in the back window...


Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5189325
> 
> View attachment 5189326


..


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Lycka (Aug 29, 2022)

I hope you like the card at least...


Spoiler: language


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 29, 2022)

Lycka said:


> I hope you like the card at least...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: language
> ...


Man there's kids on this forum......


----------



## Pacoson71 (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 29, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> View attachment 5189452


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 29, 2022)

$289 is a lot of money for a doggy fuck toy! 



https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09L8F89D8


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 29, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> $289 is a lot of money for a doggy fuck toy!
> View attachment 5189675
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09L8F89D8


----------



## ANC (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## ISK (Aug 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


Nothing matters but the weekend from a Tuesday point of view 

The Kings - This Beat Goes On


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 30, 2022)

Tuesday?
IDK, maybe I'll go fishing.

Lol - I love this getting paid for not working thing.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 30, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> $289 is a lot of money for a doggy fuck toy!
> View attachment 5189675
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09L8F89D8



Lol I thought this was for people!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 30, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5189848


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Lycka (Aug 30, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5189848


I'm so confused. Are they saying that having party sex might result in a puppy? Because that doesn't sound awful.


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 30, 2022)

ANC said:


>


I'd eat it.


----------



## ANC (Aug 30, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> I'd eat it.


How could you refuse?
PS one of my favourite "new to me" bands is called Grandaddy, check em out


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 30, 2022)

Hugo Phurst said:


>


Needs more cal/mag.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 30, 2022)

Lycka said:


> I'm so confused. Are they saying that having party sex might result in a puppy? Because that doesn't sound awful.


I'm confused about the entire thing!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 30, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm confused about the entire thing!


Just look away


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 30, 2022)

Repeats but worth it


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 30, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Needs more cal/mag.


Vaginal lockout


----------



## HydroKid239 (Aug 30, 2022)

Sheesh: Man Cuts Power To A Festival Because He Was Refused Entry!


Sheesh. Posted By PSmooth



worldstar.com


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 30, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> Sheesh: Man Cuts Power To A Festival Because He Was Refused Entry!
> 
> 
> Sheesh. Posted By PSmooth
> ...


What a dick.. lol.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Aug 30, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> What a dick.. lol.


It was him singing along & then the countdown for me


----------



## raratt (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 30, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> View attachment 5190296View attachment 5190297


Wrong hole Russ!!!


----------



## ANC (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Nutty sKunK (Aug 31, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> View attachment 5190234


Well I be damned. I never knew a floured ass could look so attractive!


----------



## ANC (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Aug 31, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5190412


LOVE the end pieces. Especially toasted. Cinnamon Raisin end piece toast w/PB is the best!


----------



## Bareback (Aug 31, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5190031


That guy is my co-worker . He’s going to shit himself if he hasn’t seen this before.


----------



## raratt (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 31, 2022)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Well I be damned. I never knew a floured ass could look so attractive!


DO YOU KNOW THE FAT GIRL JOKE?
You roll them in the flour and look for the wet spot.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Nutty sKunK (Aug 31, 2022)

ANC said:


> DO YOU KNOW THE FAT GIRL JOKE?
> You roll them in the flour and look for the wet spot.


Armpit?


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## Antidote Man (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Sep 2, 2022)

View attachment 5191318


----------



## Tracker (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Sep 2, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5191595


DAYUM!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 2, 2022)

I just wanted @Laughing Grass to know we are sensitive men 


raratt said:


> DAYUM!


----------



## raratt (Sep 2, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I just wanted @Laughing Grass to know we are sensitive men


My wife always says I only have two hands, I tell her I have a mouth also...I don't have a problem with small breasts, I love them all.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> My wife always says I only have two hands, I tell her I have a mouth also...I don't have a problem with small breasts, I love them all.


“Every guy since birth “


----------



## ANC (Sep 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> My wife always says I only have two hands, I tell her I have a mouth also...I don't have a problem with small breasts, I love them all.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 2, 2022)

Conquered most of the world for spices
Uses only salt and pepper.


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Sep 3, 2022)

Zoomed in:


----------



## ANC (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Hugo Phurst (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 3, 2022)

Hugo Phurst said:


>


Actually, singing gets them a little high...it releases stuff into their blood..


----------



## Tracker (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 3, 2022)

Tracker said:


> View attachment 5191900


----------



## raratt (Sep 3, 2022)

Your ear worm for today.


----------



## raratt (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Kindbud421 (Sep 3, 2022)

ANC said:


> Actually, singing gets them a little high...it releases stuff into their blood..


It also draws in prospective mates...


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Sep 3, 2022)

Kindbud421 said:


> It also draws in prospective mates...


We got this one magpie nearby that sounds like it's constantly being asked the same question. To which it answers with the exact same fekkin noises for 3 hours straight, no breaks- beginning at 4 am sharp........... Warble warble motherfekker, warble warble motherfekker, warble warble motherfekker, warble warble motherfekker. Meanwhile, other magpies have a whole repertoire of varying pitches and sounds. Makes me want to get a slingshot and a handful of tiny sinkers/weights, then pay'n'spray the tree it sits in.


----------



## Paddletail (Sep 3, 2022)

Maybe just dress up like a magpie and give him some?....


----------



## raratt (Sep 3, 2022)

@Jeffislovinlife


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 3, 2022)

raratt said:


> @Jeffislovinlife
> 
> View attachment 5192051


I could get away with that I would have to put lights up with it yuppers I could sell it to the wifey


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 3, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I could get away with that I would have to put lights up with it yuppers I could sell it to the wifey


i just showed it to my GF...she just looked at me like i had said something stupid and walked away...but that's not a "no"...


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 3, 2022)

Paddletail said:


> Maybe just dress up like a magpie and give him some?....


I'll dres up like a magpie, but with a portable fryer running nearby... Lil bastid can get Shrekd.


----------



## Tracker (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Sep 4, 2022)

Sure! You can drive...


----------



## bk78 (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Hugo Phurst (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Sep 5, 2022)

@BudmanTX


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 5, 2022)

raratt said:


> @BudmanTX
> 
> View attachment 5192906


That's gotta be one tough bird.


----------



## raratt (Sep 5, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That's gotta be one tough bird.


Expensive also.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 5, 2022)

raratt said:


> @BudmanTX
> 
> View attachment 5192906


I had a bird roasting on my Subaru intercooler. It had been sucked into my hood scoop. I parked the car and smelled chicken lol then saw the wing in there.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 5, 2022)

no


----------



## raratt (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 5, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5193055


My kinda kid


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Sep 5, 2022)

Kid Went To A Mirror Maze And Kept Taking Ls!


Via: @Cindy Ramos First mistake is running Posted By Ghost



worldstar.com


----------



## ANC (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Sep 6, 2022)

ANC said:


>


I would run behind the car at the light & take clones lol


----------



## HydroKid239 (Sep 6, 2022)

Dear weed man: From 15 yr old me.


----------



## ANC (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Sep 6, 2022)

ANC said:


>


And here you can see a similar reaction to humans, when this macaque drops his nana in the smelly pond water.... Basically the universal "fuck" gets exclaimed and he walks off.

Edited for r3tard spelling error


----------



## sunni (Sep 6, 2022)

New weed grower said:


> Oh no, we're making people angry  we better conform and join the cult immediately.


politics not in tnt thanks


----------



## sunni (Sep 6, 2022)

but if you dont think its political 

were not okay with transphobia here  thanks


----------



## New weed grower (Sep 6, 2022)

sunni said:


> but if you dont think its political
> 
> were not okay with transphobia here  thanks


Again, anything can be political if it suits you.
Tansphobia, phobia = fear. I don't fear them.

Oh and out of interest, what about all the racist pictures at the start of this thread? Don't they offend anyone? They haven't been removed. Let me go get one and see how much hate I'll get for posting it while the original poster wasn't called out.


----------



## raratt (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 6, 2022)

Make a thread in the right section of the site if you are worried about what is going on in other people's pants.
Most people these days, don;t give a crap if you have an innie or an outie.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 6, 2022)

New weed grower said:


> It was one picture man, get over yourself.


it was one picture posted in the wrong thread...take the fucking shit for doing it, and move on.


----------



## sunni (Sep 6, 2022)

New weed grower said:


> Again, anything can be political if it suits you.
> Tansphobia, phobia = fear. I don't fear them.
> 
> Oh and out of interest, what about all the racist pictures at the start of this thread? Don't they offend anyone? They haven't been removed. Let me go get one and see how much hate I'll get for posting it while the original poster wasn't called out.
> ...


So despite what you think I read the threads here daily, but I can miss things, im human theres like 1 million users and a ton of threads here.

I feel youre getting a fighty im not going to allow transphobia, despite what you think is "fear" or not. 
If you see something racist you should report it, so can get it taken down instead oftrying to put blame on me for missing something and using that as an excuse for posting transphobia.


----------



## sunni (Sep 6, 2022)

this is ridculous 

SOMEONE POSTED SOMETHING BAD FROM 2009 AND YOU DIDNT FUCKING FIX IT SO I CAN BE TRANSPHOBIC AND GET MAD AT YOU AND TELL YOU HOW BAD YOU ARE ADMIN!


thats literally like the silliest comparison ever.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 6, 2022)

raratt said:


> @BudmanTX
> 
> View attachment 5192906




that's a tuff bird


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## tstick (Sep 6, 2022)

We need Tre Parker and Matt Stone to show us how stupid we have become and what we need to do to fix things! 

When will the next South Park episode air?

By the way, did you guys hear that Matt and Tre bought Casa Bonita and they are going to restore it to its former greatness?! I'm LOLing just thinking about it!


----------



## raratt (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Sep 7, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5194032


He was in the middle of installing screwdrivers in place of the breakers.


----------



## raratt (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 7, 2022)

buried said:


> I grow Carolina Reapers and about 20 other varieties of super-hot peppers (mixed in w/MJ). The forgiveness level offered by my fiance after a day's harvest was remarkable. That was 20+ years ago, but we're both still scarred and scared of good peppers and give them space.


@buried 
I love peppers. But don't know if I'd eat a reaper. Probably burn twice


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> @buried
> I love peppers. But don't know if I'd eat a reaper. Probably burn twice


and allow me to confirm....yes they will......


----------



## raratt (Sep 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> @buried
> I love peppers. But don't know if I'd eat a reaper. Probably burn twice


2019? Really?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Sep 8, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5194432


Now I HAVE seen everything. WTF LOL

Probe the crash test ass while reading the eye chart. Now that's multi-tasking.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Sep 8, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5194580


Looks like you don't even need a towel either. Just sucks the water right off you.


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Sep 8, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5194580


Mobile shower head doubles as a bidet.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 8, 2022)

Nugachino said:


> Looks like you don't even need a towel either. Just sucks the water right off you.


No kidding, that fan on top looks to be at least 800 cfm. Put that on full power, close the door, the toilet now flushes up.


----------



## raratt (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## bk78 (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 8, 2022)

bk78 said:


> View attachment 5194627


Keep it in politics


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Sep 8, 2022)

bk78 said:


> View attachment 5194627


That Afterlife's a rough neighborhood.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## bk78 (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Sep 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Sep 8, 2022)

This is going to be stuck in my head


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 8, 2022)

Hugo Phurst said:


> This is going to be stuck in my head


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 8, 2022)

Hugo Phurst said:


> This is going to be stuck in my head


you think that's gonna be stuck in your head? try this... 




     
i think that name would translate as something like "the village idiots" ? @cannabineer ?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 8, 2022)

bk78 said:


> View attachment 5194691







__





Pix That Make You LOL-Warning-SNWS


or how small your cola is



www.rollitup.org


----------



## ANC (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 9, 2022)

Mur'ca!


----------



## ANC (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 9, 2022)

Once you hit 40, this becomes attractive.


----------



## ANC (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Sep 9, 2022)

Hugo Phurst said:


> This is going to be stuck in my head


Looking at the still image I thought she was Susie Greene from Curb Your Enthusiasm. Looks like she could be yelling at Jeff and calling him a fat fuck.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Sep 9, 2022)

ANC said:


> Mur'ca!


Now I want to know if they keep the duct tape and rakes next to the milk and apples further down...


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Sep 9, 2022)

Nugachino said:


> Now I want to know if they keep the duct tape and rakes next to the milk and apples further down...


Nope, duct tape and rakes are over in aisle 74 between lingerie and kitchen utensils.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 9, 2022)

Willy B. Goode said:


> Nope, duct tape and rakes are over in aisle 74 between lingerie and kitchen utensils.


Is this Rural King?


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Sep 9, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Is this Rural King?


Had to google that. Never heard of them.

Edit: Rural King has added over 100 stores in a thirteen-state area (*Alabama, Illinois, Indiana, Kentucky, Tennessee, Ohio, Michigan, Missouri, Pennsylvania, Florida, North Carolina, West Virginia and Virginia* 

I'm in MA. Closest location would be Pennsylvania.


----------



## Tracker (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Sep 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


I have my Chamorro ribs to grill tonight. Been in marinade 3 days.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 10, 2022)

raratt said:


> I have my Chamorro ribs to grill tonight. Been in marinade 3 days.


Braggart


----------



## raratt (Sep 10, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Braggart


With the lemon juice in the mix they are pretty much cooked already.


----------



## raratt (Sep 10, 2022)

This stuff, made on the island of Rota with boonie peppers. It is a required ingredient. I dare anyone to eat a spoon full.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 10, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5195714
> This stuff, made on the island of Rota with boonie peppers. It is a required ingredient. I dare anyone to eat a spoon full.


I have at least 15 different HOT sauces in my pantry
I would be willing to give it a run for its money in my best Gronkowski voice


----------



## raratt (Sep 10, 2022)

"Guam Boonie scores 60,000-100,000 Scoville heating units" Not a Ghost pepper or Reaper, but they have good flavor with the heat.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 10, 2022)

For flavor with the heat this one fits the bill unlike all those only use in a dish
You can eat this raw if you dare
Just roasted jalapeños


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 10, 2022)

Definitely a little warm. And so damn good. Peach jalapeño..


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Paddletail (Sep 10, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5194432


I sure hope the guy was at least given some poppers or something. Guy has 4 fingers up there...... Tuck that thumb and it becomes Fisting Simulator 4


----------



## raratt (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## EhCndGrower (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Hugo Phurst (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 12, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Explain that to your insurance company.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 12, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> Explain that to your insurance company.


How ironic would it be if that was a John Deere "Gator" UTV?


----------



## ANC (Sep 12, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> Explain that to your insurance company.


Now that escalated quickly... one minute you are running over a lizard.... the next you find out it is a pokemon ready to upgrade to its next form.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 12, 2022)

I finally found it!!!!!


----------



## raratt (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Sep 12, 2022)

Free even...


----------



## neosapien (Sep 12, 2022)

Perhaps already posted but worth a repost.


----------



## ANC (Sep 12, 2022)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 5196700
> 
> 
> Perhaps already posted but worth a repost.


Space age robot without even rudimentary lie detector!


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 12, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 5196814


----------



## raratt (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 12, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5196858


Still does


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 12, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5196866


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Sep 12, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5196866


I'm no doctor, but I believe that's furniture disease - her chest is in her drawers.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 12, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 5196890


Bullshit.....


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Bullshit.....
> View attachment 5196900


I don't drink tea or coffee


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 12, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 5196816


That's why they end up outside when it's dinner time. Can't be trusted to not try and sneak a bite off- or even the whole plate when it's unattended for 0.000025 of a second.


----------



## ClasicRoast (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 12, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5196858


Yes it was .. lol.


----------



## ClasicRoast (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 12, 2022)

ClasicRoast said:


> View attachment 5196999


Ive been there.. three different town whores.. lol..


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 12, 2022)

CaliRootz88 said:


> View attachment 5197001


----------



## tkufoS (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## tkufoS (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Sep 12, 2022)

tkufoS said:


> View attachment 5197022View attachment 5197024


My brain when it comes up with what I think is a genius idea, then I do some research into it. And it turns out I may be more fekkin Irish than I first thought... Except the last panel is just me going "Derrrrrrrrrrrrrrrp".


----------



## HydroKid239 (Sep 13, 2022)

ANC said:


>


No way I’m falling asleep after seeing this 
The most violent forehead handlebar eyebrow I’ve seen. I can see it jumping off her face & doing unspeakable things.

—————————————————————


----------



## tkufoS (Sep 13, 2022)

Nugachino said:


> My brain when it comes up with what I think is a genius idea, then I do some research into it. And it turns out I may be more fekkin Irish than I first thought... Except the last panel is just me going "Derrrrrrrrrrrrrrrp".


Meh.. I found it funny


----------



## ANC (Sep 13, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> No way I’m falling asleep after seeing this
> The most violent forehead handlebar eyebrow I’ve seen. I can see it jumping off her face & doing unspeakable things.
> 
> —————————————————————
> View attachment 5197034


These are so crap, I remember we had toys that really grew big whe you add the water.
Mind you I did see a good frog one at a childrens party recently... so they are still out there.
(oh yes, two boys fought over it, and it tore in half)


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Sep 13, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5196858


I noticed the woman on the right is wearing her panties and garter correctly


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Sep 13, 2022)

ClasicRoast said:


> View attachment 5196999
> 
> *Me:*


----------



## ANC (Sep 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Bullshit.....
> View attachment 5196900


----------



## ANC (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Sep 13, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5197172


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 13, 2022)

raratt said:


>


----------



## raratt (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## tkufoS (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Sep 14, 2022)

Co-dependent animals when you leave the room for 0.25 of a second. "ah, I see my shipment of Anxia-Tea has arrived" (leaves the room looking like a tornado hoarding burglars came through)


----------



## Tracker (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## CaliRootz88 (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2022)

CaliRootz88 said:


> View attachment 5197917


This picture smells like teen spirit.


----------



## Tracker (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Sep 14, 2022)

It's just the way he took off 








If Self Snitching Was A Person: Dude Took Off Because He Thought He Had A Warrant!


He took off like jack sparrow. Posted By Ghost



worldstar.com


----------



## HydroKid239 (Sep 14, 2022)

CaliRootz88 said:


> View attachment 5197917


I bet those curtains used to be white lol


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 14, 2022)

CaliRootz88 said:


> View attachment 5197917


Smells like cigarettes and mothballs. With a hint of old varnish.


----------



## ANC (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Sep 15, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Resemblance is uncanny. Well, except for the ink.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 15, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5198111


my mom


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 15, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5198114


Amazon sends my girlfriend a get well card if she goes 3 days without an order.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## EhCndGrower (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 15, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5198366


my great aunt made a blanket in almost identical colors


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Sep 16, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Snackiroth, The One Fry Angel.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Sep 16, 2022)

__





Worldstarhiphop: Breaking News | Music Videos | Entertainment News | Hip Hop News


WorldstarHipHop is home to everything entertainment & hip hop. The #1 urban outlet responsible for breaking the latest urban news!



worldstar.com


----------



## HydroKid239 (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 16, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5198536


I'd teach them how to steal a truck and a fuck tonne of money at the same time


----------



## ANC (Sep 16, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> View attachment 5198593


dark, I love it.


----------



## ANC (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Fishbulb (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## ClasicRoast (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## EhCndGrower (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Sep 17, 2022)

Did He Take It Too Far? Man Draws A Woman's Face Structure... Leaving Her With Emotional Damage!


Posted by Thrillz



worldstar.com


----------



## raratt (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 18, 2022)

Maybe this belongs in the politics section...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 18, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5199688
> Maybe this belongs in the politics section...


i think it's bi-partisan enough to pass the censor...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 18, 2022)

Genius!


----------



## HydroKid239 (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Sep 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5199659


I've said it before and I'll say it again. Certain things should not have a computer in them.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 18, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5199899


you would pass out every time you got an erection, it would pull all of the blood out of your brain...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you would pass out every time you got an erection, it would pull all of the blood out of your brain...


Maybe they use it for sport. 
*Penis Jousting*


----------



## HydroKid239 (Sep 18, 2022)

**


----------



## HydroKid239 (Sep 19, 2022)

Ok this one’s better lol


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## EhCndGrower (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Sep 20, 2022)

ANC said:


>


That's one way to get a Darwin Award....


----------



## ANC (Sep 20, 2022)

Darlose a nut


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 20, 2022)

Have a great taco Tuesday


----------



## HydroKid239 (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Sep 20, 2022)

Bet you can't eat just one...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5200568
> Bet you can't eat just one...


I'm impressed thirteen minutes have passed and nobody has posted I'd eat that. 

We've grown as a species.


----------



## Hook Daddy (Sep 20, 2022)

Oh well I’d eat that, but I’d do it as a different species. Perhaps a cat, so I could play with my food first.


----------



## raratt (Sep 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm impressed thirteen minutes have passed and nobody has posted I'd eat that.
> 
> We've grown as a species.


Nah, just a buncha stoners.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 20, 2022)

bk78 said:


> View attachment 5200592


What she lacks in beauty she makes up with charm


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## EhCndGrower (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 21, 2022)

bk78 said:


> View attachment 5200592


Did she tuck her belly button in between her boobs?


----------



## ANC (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Hook Daddy (Sep 21, 2022)

Wrong on so many levels!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 21, 2022)

Nugachino said:


> That's one way to get a Darwin Award....


Some call that tool "The widow maker" because it has killed many mechanics who fuck it up.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 21, 2022)

bk78 said:


> View attachment 5200592


A tumble weave?


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Sep 22, 2022)

She Did Him Dirty: Dog Got His Chick Stolen From Him!


Posted by Thrillz



worldstar.com


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Sep 22, 2022)

Some women also...


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Sep 23, 2022)

@BudmanTX


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 23, 2022)

tried to find kissing bugs. found a mantis marriage counselor instead...


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## ct26turbo (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## ClasicRoast (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## tkufoS (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 24, 2022)

ct26turbo said:


> View attachment 5202561View attachment 5202562


i thought it was richard branson having a bad day


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 24, 2022)

....and 30's


----------



## tkufoS (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## EhCndGrower (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Sep 25, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 5203155


Tasty.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 25, 2022)

She's a keeper!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 25, 2022)

I'm super tempted to apply just for the Fck of it.
Do you think they'd like a pic? Lol

"and, Boss, you have nice house"


----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 25, 2022)

Lousy, Patriots , oh well, it's 420


----------



## EhCndGrower (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 25, 2022)

EhCndGrower said:


> View attachment 5203229


I thought that's what they called Ethiopians with a yeast infection.


----------



## ANC (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Sep 26, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Mackey Meese be looking kinda different these days. But, I guess this represents what they really are. Also Is it just me, or does he have two noses? One skeletal, one fleshy...


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Sep 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


WAIT! I think I see a green side boob


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Sep 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


At 13 years old before the internet, you took what you could get lol.


----------



## Smokesteve (Sep 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


This was around the time that I stuck a butter knife in the back of the cable box to de scramble the porn. Didn't work nearly died. Oh well


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 26, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Ssssseexxyyyyy!!!


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Sep 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


After college, I built a universal decoder in the early 90s that would descramble any/all analogue NTSC video signals, whether it was sync suppression or inverted video. A friend worked in a CATV headend (place where all catv signals are received/distributed from), so we always had access to the latest movies and nature shows. 

The advent of digital changed all that.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 26, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> After college, I built a universal decoder in the early 90s that would descramble any/all analogue NTSC video signals, whether it was sync suppression or inverted video. A friend worked in a CATV headend (place where all catv signals are received/distributed from), so we always had access to the latest movies and nature shows.
> 
> The advent of digital changed all that.


"Movies and nature shows"


----------



## EhCndGrower (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Sep 26, 2022)

Guessing beech tree.


----------



## greg nr (Sep 26, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Guessing beech tree.
> 
> View attachment 5203784


I think it has a fungal infection......


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 26, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Ssssseexxyyyyy!!!


Many say he is 
I suppose


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 26, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Many say he is
> I suppose


Lol.. Sarcasum herb..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 26, 2022)

greg nr said:


> I think it has a fungal infection......


I think you win the internet tonight.
I was working on it but you nailed it!
+


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 26, 2022)

When you really need to hurry to work


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 27, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 5203964


i'd wear it...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'd wear it...


I just wish he hadn't ruined MotherFucker for the rest of us.

Now it just doesn't sound right unless he says it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 27, 2022)

ANC said:


>


not only is she out of step with the others....i don't think the music she is dancing to exists outside of her head...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> not only is she out of step with the others....i don't think the music she is dancing to exists outside of her head...


She's vibing


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 27, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Wait a minute 
I’ve seen these moves before


----------



## tkufoS (Sep 27, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Wait a minute
> I’ve seen these moves before


I knew it wouldn't be long


----------



## ANC (Sep 27, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> When you really need to hurry to work
> View attachment 5203807


Naturally and artificially flavored... What can go wrong?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 27, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> She's vibing


vibing?...i've seen that kind of behavior called "seizing"...as in she's having a seizure...or even "spassing"...if she's vibrating in any way, i don't want to be aware of it


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> vibing?...i've seen that kind of behavior called "seizing"...as in she's having a seizure...or even "spassing"...if she's vibrating in any way, i don't want to be aware of it


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 28, 2022)

Ima goose!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Sep 28, 2022)

Well baby i hear them blues a callin tossed salad and scrambled eggs. Their calling again. Love frasier.


----------



## tuksu6000 (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## CaliRootz88 (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Sep 28, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 5204857


My Jeep was the most fun summer vehicle I've ever had but it was not the model of reliability. Too funny!


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 29, 2022)

ANC said:


>


That's "Ghost"


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 29, 2022)

ANC said:


>


----------



## HydroKid239 (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## EhCndGrower (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Sep 29, 2022)

Blue Wizard said:


> View attachment 5205055


I guess his answer is 5.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Sep 29, 2022)

Blue Wizard said:


> View attachment 5205055


He must be a regular.


----------



## tuksu6000 (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Hook Daddy (Sep 29, 2022)

I know this is older and most have seen it, but it’s hilarious and reminds me of some of the people here trying to “help” others.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Hiphophippo (Sep 29, 2022)

Hook Daddy said:


> I know this is older and most have seen it, but it’s hilarious and reminds me of some of the people here trying to “help” others.


I love how out of nowhere she is just like yes mam. This sounds like me talking to the insurance company.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Hiphophippo (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


>


There's just too much going on right there......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Fishbulb (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Sep 30, 2022)

I'd be like "look grandma, no hands"!


----------



## greg nr (Sep 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> There's just too much going on right there......


Yeah, I don't care what the honey is, I ain't tasting the sauce on that biscuit. Of course, with more specifics, I might......


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## ClasicRoast (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## carlsbarn (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Oct 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5205556


Wooden coaster built circa 1941. Just adds to the terror factor.


----------



## tuksu6000 (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 1, 2022)

tuksu6000 said:


> View attachment 5206204


LOL @Laughing Grass


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 1, 2022)

no


----------



## lokie (Oct 1, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5206280
> no


Perhaps a Riddler?


A Superman?


Could you be intrested in a Spiderman?


----------



## ANC (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 2, 2022)

Connie has a huge forehead! 

just sayin'


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 2, 2022)

I'd eat that.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## bk78 (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Oct 2, 2022)

bk78 said:


> View attachment 5206635


OOH... carrot nut cake...


----------



## bk78 (Oct 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> OOH... carrot nut cake...


With cream cheese frosting


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 2, 2022)

there is something special about a cambells tomato soup on a shitty weather day. like a hot version of a virgin bloody mary. lol


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> OOH... carrot nut cake...


I saw that on my first scan of the pic.
My fridge? = no carrot cake.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 2, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> there is something special about a cambells tomato soup on a shitty weather day. like a hot version of a virgin bloody mary. lol


My sweetie makes a fabulous tomato bisque with garden tomatoes & basil.
A chunk of Texas toast to dip & I'm in heaven.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I saw that on my first scan of the pic.
> My fridge? = no carrot cake.


Dude no carrot cake?! I don't have a big sweet tooth but I love some fresh moist carrot cake


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Dude no carrot cake?! I don't have a big sweet tooth but I love some fresh moist carrot cake


That's why there's none in mine. Wicked munchies & the cherry on top is the frosting!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That's why there's none in mine. Wicked munchies & the cherry on top is the frosting!


My wife makes a really good one with homemade frosting.


----------



## lokie (Oct 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Dude no carrot cake?! I don't have a big sweet tooth but I love some fresh moist carrot cake


Carrot cake was a staple at the Cupcake shop we owned.
I've baked 1000's of carrot cupcakes. licking the batter of a 3 gal bowl is tasty but gets old quick.

My wife was the decorator. I baked them, she iced and filled them.


----------



## raratt (Oct 2, 2022)

@Paul Drake Upgrade?


----------



## raratt (Oct 2, 2022)

Banana nut bread... STOP IT! I'm already plump enough.


----------



## EhCndGrower (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 2, 2022)

EhCndGrower said:


> View attachment 5206792


Uhmmm NO.


----------



## raratt (Oct 2, 2022)

"Tell another lie...the first one isn't working very good"


----------



## lokie (Oct 2, 2022)

lokie said:


> Carrot cake was a staple at the Cupcake shop we owned.
> I've baked 1000's of carrot cupcakes. licking the batter of a 3 gal bowl is tasty but gets old quick.
> 
> My wife was the decorator. I baked them, she iced and filled them.


This is a morning display before placing the cupcakes into the case.

Cream Burley, Carrot, Grasshoper Mint and Banna Split on the front line. 
Vanillia, Dark Chocolate Ganache and Chocolate with Buttercream Icing on the back.


An assortment ready for pickup.
 


Front entrance.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Hiphophippo (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Hiphophippo (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


Truly dank


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## nonamedman420 (Oct 3, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5207007


(good weed)


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 3, 2022)

raratt said:


> @Paul Drake Upgrade?
> View attachment 5206790


Holy smokes! I put mine on fastest and drive thru the house at the dog lying on the couch.
She gets all wide eyed but her tail tells the real story of loving it! I’ll only crash on the couch and not the tv. I hope


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (Oct 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


I can see a bad accident happening with this in your butt.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 3, 2022)

Tracker said:


> I can see a bad accident happening with this in your butt.


Just Google "one guy....one jar"...........you'll never be the same


----------



## raratt (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Oct 3, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> View attachment 5207354


Look! In his glasses! It's Mr. Blue Sky. Mr.... Blue... Sky... Miiister Bluuuueeee Sky-yiiiiiiii.....


----------



## ANC (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## greg nr (Oct 4, 2022)

Too political?


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 4, 2022)

In a place with better growing laws.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## greg nr (Oct 4, 2022)

Another cryptic post. If you know what the map is, you will get it..


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 4, 2022)

greg nr said:


> Another cryptic post. If you know what the map is, you will get it..
> 
> View attachment 5207737


Oh I got it!!!!! Photoshopped!


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Oct 4, 2022)

"Hear Me Out" Straight Man Comes Out In Search For Another Man To Be His Husband & This Is The Reason Why!


Posted by JR



worldstar.com


----------



## greg nr (Oct 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh I got it!!!!! Photoshopped!


Maybe, but it is way out of date today regardless.


----------



## ANC (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Oct 5, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> In a place with better growing laws.
> 
> View attachment 5207721


And Jimmy Page watching over your grow.


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Oct 5, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5207990


Damn, that's coooooold.


----------



## ANC (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Oct 6, 2022)

ANC said:


>


He's helpin'


----------



## raratt (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 6, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5208705


I want one..


----------



## ANC (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Hiphophippo (Oct 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5208944


That’s freaking great I love it


----------



## sunni (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5209049


Snickers are the shit


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 7, 2022)

ANC said:


> Snickers are the shit


----------



## raratt (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5209179


I have a thing for coconut. My wife almost never buys me anything like those, aparently it is not too good for cholesterol. I love Bounty and Nicky too. Total coconut overload... As a kid I would eat raw desicated coconut with icing sugar.
Although I must say, I barely had any sweets since the heart failure/attack. Having your mortality stuffed in your face this closely helps with health choices and I'm down about 5 pounds too with the aid of my smart scale weigh in every morning.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Oct 7, 2022)

ANC said:


> I have a thing for coconut. My wife almost never buys me anything like those, aparently it is not too good for cholesterol. I love Bounty and Nicky too. Total coconut overload... As a kid I would eat raw desicated coconut with icing sugar.
> Although I must say, I barely had any sweets since the heart failure/attack. Having your mortality stuffed in your face this closely helps with health choices and I'm down about 5 pounds too with the aid of my smart scale weigh in every morning.


Stick with the diet changes. I had one about 5 years ago and I'm down 80 pounds since I had the heart attack. You're 100% right about how motivating almost dying can be. I had to give up sweets completely as I'm a sugar junkie and can't do just a little bit. It got easier over time to where I don't notice anymore unless my wife brings home ice cream. That, I can hear calling to me for days lol.


----------



## Kindbud421 (Oct 7, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> Stick with the diet changes. I had one about 5 years ago and I'm down 80 pounds since I had the heart attack. You're 100% right about how motivating almost dying can be. I had to give up sweets completely as I'm a sugar junkie and can't do just a little bit. It got easier over time to where I don't notice anymore unless my wife brings home ice cream. That, I can hear calling to me for days lol.


Ever try natural ice cream? No artificial sugars added… made with natural non sugar sweetener.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Oct 7, 2022)

Kindbud421 said:


> Ever try natural ice cream? No artificial sugars added… made with natural non sugar sweetener.


No but I’ve had Alaskan ice cream made with snow and crisco and syrup flavoring


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Oct 7, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> Stick with the diet changes. I had one about 5 years ago and I'm down 80 pounds since I had the heart attack. You're 100% right about how motivating almost dying can be. I had to give up sweets completely as I'm a sugar junkie and can't do just a little bit. It got easier over time to where I don't notice anymore unless my wife brings home ice cream. That, I can hear calling to me for days lol.


80lbs, wow! Good on you!


----------



## ANC (Oct 7, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> Stick with the diet changes. I had one about 5 years ago and I'm down 80 pounds since I had the heart attack. You're 100% right about how motivating almost dying can be. I had to give up sweets completely as I'm a sugar junkie and can't do just a little bit. It got easier over time to where I don't notice anymore unless my wife brings home ice cream. That, I can hear calling to me for days lol.


I have been told the heart failure will damage my kidneys over time... so I am on kidney medicine before it kicks off.
Luckily it is hot season soon so I can substitute water for coffee... already cut down to just two small sugars per cup.
I'm still regularly surprised by how weak I am now. It is a whole new kettle of fish. Lifting my arm enough to use a mouse adds two b.p.m. to my heart rate.


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Oct 7, 2022)

ANC said:


> I have been told the heart failure will damage my kidneys over time... so I am on kidney medicine before it kicks off.
> Luckily it is hot season soon so I can substitute water for coffee... already cut down to just two small sugars per cup.
> I'm still regularly surprised by how weak I am now. It is a whole new kettle of fish. Lifting my arm enough to use a mouse adds two b.p.m. to my heart rate.


Sorry to hear about the kettle of fish. Wishing you good health. Thank you for all your crazy-funny gifs. They often make my day!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 7, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> No but I’ve had Alaskan ice cream made with snow and crisco and syrup flavoring


Try some real Eskimo ice cream (akutaq) from some of the coastal villages.

Snow, Seal or Bou fat (and often in the more northern villages - Whale fat) + berries.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 7, 2022)

@ANC 

just had a complete physical yesterday
and he said other than my mobility issues I’m in great shape even though I’m a big guy and always have been 
So tell the wife an occasional coconut treat never hurt anyone and it’s great for the soul


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Oct 7, 2022)

ANC said:


> I have been told the heart failure will damage my kidneys over time... so I am on kidney medicine before it kicks off.
> Luckily it is hot season soon so I can substitute water for coffee... already cut down to just two small sugars per cup.
> I'm still regularly surprised by how weak I am now. It is a whole new kettle of fish. Lifting my arm enough to use a mouse adds two b.p.m. to my heart rate.


The lack of energy is the killer for me. I'm lucky I didn't do a ton of damage from mine, but there was some to the pumping side of my heart. My blood pressure gets wonky and I'm on a ton of meds for that. Ended up with an ambulance trip this summer because it was 220/150 and I thought I was having another heart attack. The VA doctor turned me over to a civilian and it's way better now with new meds. It just stinks taking so many pills. Glad you're feeling better, as others have said your posts have given me many a belly laugh over the last year or more.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5209179


----------



## lokie (Oct 7, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 5209056







__





Pix That Make You LOL-Warning-SNWS


sounds like a night at @Gary Goodson 's..... Who the fuck has my chaps?!!!



www.rollitup.org


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 8, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> The lack of energy is the killer for me. I'm lucky I didn't do a ton of damage from mine, but there was some to the pumping side of my heart. My blood pressure gets wonky and I'm on a ton of meds for that. Ended up with an ambulance trip this summer because it was 220/150 and I thought I was having another heart attack. The VA doctor turned me over to a civilian and it's way better now with new meds. It just stinks taking so many pills. Glad you're feeling better, as others have said your posts have given me many a belly laugh over the last year or more.


And the bite in the left shoulder any time you get going on something is a pain. I remember last time it was also a while before I trusted my body enough to really use it. It is a bit like being pregnant. like it is something happening to your body but not you. Like my wife would ask "are you feeling OK?"
How the fuck should I know? 
I'm probably going to have to find a way of getting stoned without smoking joints next.


----------



## ANC (Oct 8, 2022)

"[june 13th, 1920] The United States Post Office Department Rules That Children May Not Be Sent Via Parcel Post"


----------



## ANC (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Oct 8, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> View attachment 5209244


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Oct 8, 2022)

ANC said:


>


God, I hate photobombers! Fortunately it probably won't be too hard to photoshop that Tacoma out.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Oct 9, 2022)

ANC said:


> And the bite in the left shoulder any time you get going on something is a pain. I remember last time it was also a while before I trusted my body enough to really use it. It is a bit like being pregnant. like it is something happening to your body but not you. Like my wife would ask "are you feeling OK?"
> How the fuck should I know?
> I'm probably going to have to find a way of getting stoned without smoking joints next.


I switched to tincture afterwards because smoking can make my pulse shoot up sometimes. I'll still enjoy a nice joint every now and then but tincture is my daily method of medicating. 
It took me awhile to not think every bout of indigestion was another heart attack but eventually I just realized it's part of life for me and when my times up, it's up. No point worrying about it all the time and just having more stress. It did calm my ass down some thankfully, I was kind of high strung  .


----------



## Eugenios (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Eugenios (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Hugo Phurst (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Oct 10, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5210564


I give it 5 out of 5 duct tapes. The stopping part is a little tricky, but who has 115 bucks for a trailer hitch these days. I wish we could see the license plate, I guarantee this is one of my Southern brethren. I'm truly inspired to do something stupid with wire and duct tape today.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 10, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> I give it 5 out of 5 duct tapes. The stopping part is a little tricky, but who has 115 bucks for a trailer hitch these days. I wish we could see the license plate, I guarantee this is one of my Southern brethren. I'm truly inspired to do something stupid with wire and duct tape today.


Not true 
Southern style


----------



## ANC (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Oct 11, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Didn't they see that movie with Emilio Estevez, Maximum Overdrive? Or any of the Transformers movies? Kill it. Kill it with fire


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Oct 11, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Cow:

Oooo food!

Why you push me away?!

‘Has a wee look behind’ take that ya dick!

Goes to his mate, you see what I just did?

Ooo food on the floor!!

Cows are actually pretty smart!


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Oct 11, 2022)

I've been told that I have a flashlight fetish due to my assortment. It pales in comparison to this guy's pursuit for illumination.


----------



## raratt (Oct 11, 2022)

Trying to burn his way through the forest.


----------



## Tracker (Oct 11, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> I give it 5 out of 5 duct tapes. The stopping part is a little tricky, but who has 115 bucks for a trailer hitch these days. I wish we could see the license plate, I guarantee this is one of my Southern brethren. I'm truly inspired to do something stupid with wire and duct tape today.


Duct tape and zipties for light to medium duty. Bailing wire for heavy duty.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 11, 2022)

raratt said:


> Trying to burn his way through the forest.


Afraid of the dark


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Oct 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Afraid of the dark


It is parked in front of a church, so perhaps it's used to help ppl see the light! Or perhaps compensating for something.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 11, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5208705


I'd wear that!


----------



## Hiphophippo (Oct 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5211043
> View attachment 5211048
> View attachment 5211050


I got pictures of me in Iraq just like that


----------



## ANC (Oct 11, 2022)

I'm sorry., I couldn't NOT post it.


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Oct 11, 2022)

ANC said:


> I'm sorry., I couldn't NOT post it.


Would just be so wrong to not.


----------



## lokie (Oct 11, 2022)

ANC said:


> I'm sorry., *I couldn't NOT post it.*


"I'm sorry., *I couldn't NOT post it."*

To post or not to post. That is sometimes a delicate decision.






Now I won't feel so bad about this delicate YouTube production.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 11, 2022)

lokie said:


> "I'm sorry., *I couldn't NOT post it."*
> 
> To post or not to post. That is sometimes a delicate decision.
> 
> ...


Must not click play...

ohhh popcorn.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 11, 2022)

subbed


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 11, 2022)

Taste like chicken


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 11, 2022)

started my new job today. not going back tomorrow. lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 11, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Taste like chicken


I love chicken


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## srh88 (Oct 11, 2022)

@curious2garden ..its sitting on an old beetle and I figured you'd need it


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 11, 2022)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 5211229
> @curious2garden ..its sitting on an old beetle and I figured you'd need it


Unfortunately days of negotiating the So Cal freeways in a Cessna are behind me.

That is as cute as they come! Thanks for thinking of me. How are you guys doing?


----------



## srh88 (Oct 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Unfortunately days of negotiating the So Cal freeways in a Cessna are behind me.
> 
> That is as cute as they come! Thanks for thinking of me. How are you guys doing?


Good! Just real busy. How about you


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 11, 2022)

srh88 said:


> Good! Just real busy. How about you


Same, good and busy LOL and the holidays are around the corner!


----------



## srh88 (Oct 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Same, good and busy LOL and the holidays are around the corner!


Yeah they are. Summer flew by and soon it'll be dry turkey time lol


----------



## ANC (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 12, 2022)

virtually... snob


----------



## ANC (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Oct 12, 2022)

ANC said:


>


And the vehicle they're leaving in has a gun turret. If that ain't fuckin' boss I dunno what is.


----------



## ANC (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Oct 12, 2022)

ANC said:


>


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 12, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5211447


Rollin Stones inspired i see


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Oct 12, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 5211641


I just have to think that either Lorena or John Bobbitt live at the end of that sad little road.


----------



## ANC (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 13, 2022)

ANC said:


>


when the feds want a urine sample


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> when the feds want a urine sample


I was thinking world record......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## ClasicRoast (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Oct 14, 2022)

ANC said:


>


I've been looking for a really cheap one at pawn shops because I think it would be hilarious to play Dueling Banjos from Deliverance when I see trespassers. It's just not as scary on guitar


----------



## TaoRich (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## TaoRich (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## TaoRich (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## TaoRich (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## TaoRich (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Oct 14, 2022)

Jeff? (As I'm sitting here drinking coffee...)


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 14, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> when the feds want a urine sample


Reminds me of being Senior Enlisted during a UA.


----------



## raratt (Oct 14, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Reminds me of being Senior Enlisted during a UA.


Pecker checker duty, what fun.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Oct 14, 2022)

"I might be the coolest guy you ever met" LOL


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 14, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 5212643


I wins.


----------



## raratt (Oct 14, 2022)

Not a Weeble.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Oct 15, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 5212903




Sadly, too late for this guy. Died happy, at least.


----------



## raratt (Oct 15, 2022)

I think this has a couple months to go...


Bout a pound.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 15, 2022)

raratt said:


> I think this has a couple months to go...
> 
> View attachment 5212913
> Bout a pound.


Not bad for a first grow
Needs more Calmag


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 15, 2022)

raratt said:


> I think this has a couple months to go...
> 
> View attachment 5212913
> Bout a pound.


Oh Christmas tree, oh Christmas tree......


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 15, 2022)

raratt said:


> I think this has a couple months to go...
> 
> View attachment 5212913
> Bout a pound.


THAT is a hairy bush...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 15, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> THAT is a hairy bush...


Oh lord 
Don’t open that Pandora’s box


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Hugo Phurst (Oct 16, 2022)

How rumors get started.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## EhCndGrower (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 16, 2022)

Why women live longer than men


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 17, 2022)

Nun rows, churro wins: Tualatin hosts 18th annual giant pumpkin regatta festival


The occasion was the West Coast Giant Pumpkin Regatta, an annual race and festival also featuring activities such as pumpkin decorating, face painting, chess with mini pumpkins pieces, a craft sale with locally made glass-blown gourds and a display of the winner of this year’s “Terminator...




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 18, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> View attachment 5213894


lol, I have no idea how the Irish got both st Patrick's day and Halloween in the USA!
The pumpkin used to be a turnip though.


----------



## raratt (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Oct 18, 2022)

What did I come in here for?


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Oct 18, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 5214368


Mine was below $200 this last month! No flower room lights and AC on so...


----------



## ANC (Oct 18, 2022)

Also running small tent with 100W light and loads of girls outdoors.
If I live to see easter I'll have a fucktonne of weed for a month.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> What did I come in here for?
> 
> View attachment 5214367



Yeah, my kid says "Dad.exe has failed and needs restarting." when it happens.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Oct 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> Mine was below $200 this last month! No flower room lights and AC on so...


I know I can’t wait for some reprieve lol I do love my room and all but damn do I pay for it


----------



## raratt (Oct 18, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> I know I can’t wait for some reprieve lol I do love my room and all but damn do I pay for it


I wonder how long it would take to break even if I switched to LED, probably awhile. I'm too lazy to do the math.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Oct 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> I wonder how long it would take to break even if I switched to LED, probably awhile. I'm too lazy to do the math.


Depends on how much you want to run i do kind of overkill on my lighting and running the a/c in the room kills me I need to move my drivers outside the room so to keep the heat lower and not run the a/c. The lights didn’t raise my bill much but all the other stuff did


----------



## raratt (Oct 18, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> Depends on how much you want to run i do kind of overkill on my lighting and running the a/c in the room kills me I need to move my drivers outside the room so to keep the heat lower and not run the a/c. The lights didn’t raise my bill much but all the other stuff did


It gets so freakin hot here a window AC has to work pretty hard. At least I don't have to deal with humidity.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Oct 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> It gets so freakin hot here a window AC has to work pretty hard. At least I don't have to deal with humidity.


I got it the other way it’s nice here but humid as hell I’d take the heat over the humidity


----------



## raratt (Oct 18, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> I got it the other way it’s nice here but humid as hell I’d take the heat over the humidity


You don't want 116, trust me, lol.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Oct 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> You don't want 116, trust me, lol.


You’re right I don’t want that. I’ll keep my 44 degree’s and 75% humidity. Right now though the humidity has been dropping due to colder weather


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## tkufoS (Oct 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> You don't want 116, trust me, lol.



116?? We get like 122


----------



## raratt (Oct 18, 2022)

tkufoS said:


> 116?? We get like 122


No thanks.


----------



## raratt (Oct 18, 2022)

Art.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Oct 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5214459
> Art.


Is that in Europe for some reason it comes as something you would see while doing a tour of the European countryside


----------



## raratt (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Oct 18, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> Is that in Europe for some reason it comes as something you would see while doing a tour of the European countryside


Probably at Chester's place.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## Hiphophippo (Oct 18, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5214498


That lady on the right has a forehead the size of my face bigger than my hand maybe it’s photoshopped


----------



## raratt (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## EhCndGrower (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 19, 2022)

raratt said:


> I wonder how long it would take to break even if I switched to LED, probably awhile. I'm too lazy to do the math.


Most people only run a bit fewer watts of LEDs compared to sodium.


----------



## ANC (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## Hiphophippo (Oct 19, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5214492


This cracks me up hard for some reason I just keep thinking I was lied to as a child


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 19, 2022)

@DarkWeb


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 19, 2022)

not the best place to stand, owe well


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> @DarkWeb
> 
> View attachment 5214849


That's great lol


----------



## raratt (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Metasynth (Oct 20, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5215169


Looks like one of the new McDonald’s adult happy meal toys


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 20, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5215263


Sleep in the truck......


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Sleep in the truck......


yep....lol, don't mind name changes but that's a whole new lvl....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5215282
> View attachment 5215283
> View attachment 5215297


What website you hanging out on ?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> What website you hanging out on ?


Mainly fb. I’m old


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Mainly fb. I’m old


I wish I was as “old” as you…lol


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Mainly fb. I’m old


Probably the Canuck version


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Oct 20, 2022)

Circumcision, Tracheostomy, Catheters, Sucking, Spitting all in one video.

@sunni you too could be a big hit at the next vegan party with this handy DIY.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 20, 2022)

lokie said:


> Circumcision, Tracheostomy, Catheters, Sucking, Spitting all in one video.
> 
> @sunni you too could be a big hit at the next vegan party with this handy DIY.


It’s age restricted 
Crap


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Hiphophippo (Oct 21, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Got hose from a lord of the rings movie set ahh


----------



## ANC (Oct 21, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> Got hose from a lord of the rings movie set ahh


I guess there was never an easier time to show the world how gay exactly you are.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Oct 21, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5215792


"Excuse me ma'am, I could use a little help here."


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 21, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5215792


I wonder how many say to her,, Hey can you give me a hand..


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 21, 2022)

raratt said:


> "Excuse me ma'am, I could use a little help here."


Beat me..lmao


----------



## raratt (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 21, 2022)

it probably needs to bite you in the dick


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 21, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5215848


Sheesh girl, the internet isn't that difficult.


----------



## raratt (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 21, 2022)

This is fine


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Oct 21, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5215867


There's no free honey in life


----------



## Hiphophippo (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Hiphophippo (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## EhCndGrower (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## buckaclark (Oct 22, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Let me hold you,midget man.As the parade passes by.....


----------



## ClasicRoast (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Oct 23, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5216552


I'd smash the hell out of it.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2022)

raratt said:


> I'd smash the hell out of it.


Speaking of smashing


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 23, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5216552


----------



## Smokesteve (Oct 23, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5216659


I saw two dogs leashed to one of these chairs hauling ass across an intersection. They thought it was chasing them.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Oct 23, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5216552


Puzzle too hard. The star's hurting my pisshole.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Oct 24, 2022)

It's a little early for shopping but, the idea is sound.
Christmas Gift ideas?


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 24, 2022)

ANC said:


>


@Indacouch2.0 in action.


----------



## raratt (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 24, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5217050


i have a box seat for that


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Oct 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5217089


If you freeze your fish in ice they don't get freezer burned.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 24, 2022)

raratt said:


> If you freeze your fish in ice they don't get freezer burned.


mine usually don't last that long to freeze, catch, fellet, and fire.......dinner time in 30


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 24, 2022)

raratt said:


> If you freeze your fish in ice they don't get freezer burned.


yep, i remember my great uncle having gallon jugs of crappie in his deep freezer.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 24, 2022)

raratt said:


> If you freeze your fish in ice they don't get freezer burned.


One of these is better & you're not storing jugs of water in the freezer.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 24, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> One of these is better & you're not storing jugs of water in the freezer.
> 
> View attachment 5217154


When I first started making wax, I used to purge it in one of those. Geeze, I would just turn it off under full vacuum and leave it for hours…lol. I’m sure that wasn’t good for it


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 24, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> One of these is better & you're not storing jugs of water in the freezer.
> 
> View attachment 5217154


That's a nice one. I've been quietly wanting my foodsaver to crap out so I can upgrade


----------



## raratt (Oct 24, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> When I first started making wax, I used to purge it in one of those. Geeze, I would just turn it off under full vacuum and leave it for hours…lol. I’m sure that wasn’t good for it


That's what I thought of when I saw it...lol.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> That's a nice one. I've been quietly wanting my foodsaver to crap out so I can upgrade


Just don't let your wallet know what's up - probably make the little feller nervous.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 24, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Just don't let your wallet know what's up - probably make the little feller nervous.


Oh yeah......I've been looking. Definitely getting the stink eye from the wife too lol

This catalog just magically appeared in my mailbox the other day 





The Sausage Maker - Buffalo's Sausage and Kitchen Equipment Supplier


Based in Buffalo, NY, The Sausage Maker is your one-stop shop for sausage materials, kitchen equipment & more!




www.sausagemaker.com


----------



## raratt (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 24, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> @Indacouch2.0 in action.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Jamie0715 (Oct 25, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5217368


always made the backyard football more interesting


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 25, 2022)

ANC said:


>


dudes a pretty good artist, i'm not sure i could draw a horse that well at that angle with one hand...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Oct 25, 2022)

The guys were saying HELL YEAH!









Texas high school golf team cancels practice after encountering strip club’s tournament on course


“Unfortunately, our golfers did witness some lewd behavior,” the message read. “The coach immediately canceled practice and had all players contact their parents to come pick them…




nypost.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 25, 2022)

raratt said:


> The guys were saying HELL YEAH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i loved that dude doing some type of 3 wood funnel action shot with what looked like smirnoff or bacardi!!


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Oct 25, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i loved that dude doing some type of 3 wood funnel action shot with what looked like smirnoff or bacardi!!


The woman lying there looks like she is waiting to give body shots...


----------



## Hiphophippo (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Hiphophippo (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Hiphophippo (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Hiphophippo (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 26, 2022)

Silence of the Grans


----------



## Hiphophippo (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## Hiphophippo (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Oct 26, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Silence of the Grans
> 
> View attachment 5217887


A census taker once tried to test her....


----------



## HydroKid239 (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## Hiphophippo (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 26, 2022)

best halloween decorations ever!


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Oct 26, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> best halloween decorations ever!
> View attachment 5218029


There was a little episode in their neighborhood about that lol 








Texas Man's Halloween Decorations Are So Gruesome That His Neighbors Keep Calling The Cops


Rainstorms keep washing the fake blood away, so he re-bloodies his yard each morning.




allthatsinteresting.com


----------



## ANC (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Oct 27, 2022)

My grandson is a slow eater, I told him this and all the kids asked "You have pudding?" lol.


----------



## raratt (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## greg nr (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Hiphophippo (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Hiphophippo (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 27, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5218416



You know how much it costs to give away Ecstasy pills and Kush Kats every year? Come on, man. We gotta have fundraising sometime.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 27, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> You know how much it costs to give away Ecstasy pills and Kush Kats every year? Come on, man. We gotta have fundraising sometime.


Don't _even_ ask about Razor Blades!


----------



## ANC (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Oct 28, 2022)

lol








The greatest prank ever







youtube.com


----------



## ANC (Oct 28, 2022)

Nobody is perfect, we all make mistakes.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## greg nr (Oct 28, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Never interrupt your enemy when they are making a mistake.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 28, 2022)

ANC said:


> Nobody is perfect, we all make mistakes.


the donkey doesn't seem that upset, sure that was a mistake?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## CaliRootz88 (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 28, 2022)

CaliRootz88 said:


> View attachment 5218906


z


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Oct 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> zView attachment 5218915


God DAMN... no unseeing that.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 28, 2022)

Willy B. Goode said:


> God DAMN... no unseeing that.


----------



## ANC (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 28, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5218905


Bro when I was in third grade I dreamed I came upon my teacher ms Nel, who just commited a robbery... she proceeded to shoot me in the back... I could feel the bullet and then I died... Could never quite forget that dream.


----------



## ANC (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Oct 28, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Another graduate of the Jerry Lewis martial arts school saves the day lol.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 28, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> View attachment 5218996











Guy Installs Generator On His Tesla


This is the future…




www.motorious.com


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 29, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> Guy Installs Generator On His Tesla
> 
> 
> This is the future…
> ...


seems like a typical musk fanboy, too stupid to realize he's stupid...


----------



## Hiphophippo (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Oct 29, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> View attachment 5219226


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## ClasicRoast (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 30, 2022)

ANC said:


>


sad thing is, i know that that still is from the movie they made, and they're about to rehydrate the entire UN council....


----------



## TaoRich (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## ClasicRoast (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Oct 30, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 5219973


Would look better with a soul patch and a mustache on it. The mustache is fake. The goatee is not.


----------



## ANC (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Jamie0715 (Oct 31, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5220221


OSHA APPROVED


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 31, 2022)

Jamie0715 said:


> OSHA APPROVED


he was smart enough to realize the ladder ends would go right thru a home depot bucket. so +1.


----------



## Jamie0715 (Oct 31, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> he was smart enough to realize the ladder ends would go right thru a home depot bucket. so +1.


dumbluck on his part. like the rest of us, he needed that extra inch and a half


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 31, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> he was smart enough to realize the ladder ends would go right thru a home depot bucket. so +1.


No 
Just another guy who wanted two more inches the support was incidental


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 31, 2022)

Jamie0715 said:


> dumbluck on his part. like the rest of us, he needed that extra inch and a half


i guess i'm giving him too much credit. lmao. 

part of me still thinks he's had a ladder leg go thru a bucket bottom though...


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 31, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> No
> Just another guy who wanted two more inches the support was incidental


who doesn't want 2 more inches??? 

that's what she said


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 31, 2022)

ANC said:


>


he is groot....'s cousin, Thornton.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 31, 2022)

[QUOTE="rkymtnman, post: 17148464, member: 894814"
[/QUOTE]

Where can I take out an insurance policy on this dude?


----------



## EhCndGrower (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 1, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5220568


Um excuse me, I know what they are!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 1, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5220568


One of my earliest memories was going across the street with my grandpa, to Ogle's market, which was owned by my grandpa's drinking buddy. We'd take my cap guns, wear bandanas over our faces, and rob him for a bag of penny candy...


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Nov 1, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5220575


Especially when driving. Then you'll come cross one per mile.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Um excuse me, I know what they are!


Lesbian Canadians are exempt


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 1, 2022)

our 2nd snow coming this thursday. i need a road trip!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Nov 2, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5220575


A gay friend of mine would beg to differ. He said it's been dry out there. But, that could just be this town...


----------



## EhCndGrower (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 2, 2022)

what?


----------



## ANC (Nov 3, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5220568


I even know what it smells like.


----------



## ANC (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Nov 3, 2022)

ANC said:


> I even know what it smells like.


I used to love hitting the entire roll with a hammer or brick to set off a bunch at once. The smell was unforgettable.


----------



## ANC (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 3, 2022)

ANC said:


> I even know what it smells like.


Your memory is better than mine


----------



## raratt (Nov 3, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> I used to love hitting the entire roll with a hammer or brick to set off a bunch at once. The smell was unforgettable.


I did that with bricks and the whole pack of 6 (?) that were still attached to each other, my ears rang for a day and a half.


----------



## ANC (Nov 3, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Your memory is better than mine


Despite my nose having lost most of its sense of smell, I can still accurately recall smells even from childhood.
I love how our brains can create images, smells, and sounds that are indistinguishable from the real thing.


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Nov 3, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Reset via Persuasion Tool 1.0


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Nov 3, 2022)

Willy B. Goode said:


> Reset via Persuasion Tool 1.0


my mom was very persuasive... I still wouldn't give her too much lip and I'm old and grey already.


----------



## raratt (Nov 3, 2022)

Truth.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 3, 2022)

ANC said:


> my mom was very persuasive... I still wouldn't give her too much lip and I'm old and grey already.


Heck, my Mom has left this life & I still wouldn't talk back to her.
In hindsight, she was always correct.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 3, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5221431


You have enough alcohol for approximately one decent quake. : ( 

Edit: The look on that dude's face just screams "FUUUCCCKKK"


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 3, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You have enough alcohol for approximately one decent quake. : ( View attachment 5221444


knocks on wood, we don't get them here. but mother in law visits??? all i need is a funnel. lol


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 3, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> knocks on wood, we don't get them here. but mother in law visits??? all i need is a funnel. lol


No offense but I think you misspelled funeral


----------



## EhCndGrower (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Nov 3, 2022)

EhCndGrower said:


> View attachment 5221474


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Nov 3, 2022)

Kid Gets Instant Karma After Stealing A Bowl Of Candy!


Via: @ema.beg Posted By Ghost



worldstar.com


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Nov 4, 2022)

ANC said:


>


My parents had this program pretty similar, called Ass-whooping Enterprise Edition. All connected, set & forget lol


----------



## TaoRich (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 4, 2022)

somewhere in new hampshire.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 4, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5221717
> 
> somewhere in new hampshire.


lived in Mn for years and never saw that...


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> lived in Mn for years and never saw that...


did you have a metal roof?


----------



## greg nr (Nov 4, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5221717
> 
> somewhere in new hampshire.


pretty picture but i ain't buying it.

snow has zero tensile strength. It would have fallen long before it touched the ground.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 4, 2022)

greg nr said:


> pretty picture but i ain't buying it.
> 
> snow has zero tensile strength. It would have fallen long before it touched the ground.


seems legit to me


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 4, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> did you have a metal roof?


the garage did...and some of the neighbors..


----------



## raratt (Nov 4, 2022)

Some rain on the lower snow would freeze and make a sheet that would come off in one piece, especially over a heated house.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the garage did...and some of the neighbors..


that must be somewhere it gets slightly warmer in the daytime than Fargo/Moorhead did, if it came off the roofs up there, it came off in big sheets that would make a weird line around most people's houses


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Nov 4, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5221717
> 
> somewhere in new hampshire.



I would have tried to figure out a way to sled/surf that as a kid.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2022)

It happens to my house every year.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I would have tried to figure out a way to sled/surf that as a kid.


Don't be under it.......it'll kill you.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 4, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I would have tried to figure out a way to sled/surf that as a kid.


one of the first things i thought of was pipeline on oahu lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2022)

Snow falls from roof, kills mother and 7-year-old son outside California condo


Olga Perkovic and Aaron Goodstein were buried under about 3 feet of snow




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## ANC (Nov 4, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5221717
> 
> somewhere in new hampshire.


Not familiar with snow, but I think you need better plumbing.


----------



## Kindbud421 (Nov 4, 2022)

greg nr said:


> pretty picture but i ain't buying it.
> 
> snow has zero tensile strength. It would have fallen long before it touched the ground.


Not sure where you live… but in northern ny (north of Syracuse by 50+ miles) it is common place most winters… not off my two story front mind you but off the back 7.5 ‘ from ground


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2022)

You should see it let go and not curl....it'll kill you if you're within 20'. One of the first things I taught my kids was the danger of this.


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Nov 4, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5221717
> 
> somewhere in new hampshire.


Very cool. I am in southern New England (SE MA) and we get our fair share of snow but I have never seen that before.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Nov 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Don't be under it.......it'll kill you.


I didn't say it'd be safe. That can be said about most of my life up until about age 15 a few times after as well but they became less frequent. Before that most activities I tried my hand at fell under "it'll kill you guys." I can honestly say, there were some injuries over the years, maybe a little property damage, but no fatalities.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I didn't say it'd be safe. That can be said about most of my life up until about age 15 a few times after as well but they became less frequent. Before that most activities I tried my hand at fell under "it'll kill you guys." I can honestly say, there were some injuries over the years, maybe a little property damage, but no fatalities.


Right, but there's different levels of danger. That's at the top of the list of shit that "will" kill you.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Nov 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Right, but there's different levels of danger. That's at the top of the list of shit that "will" kill you.


Oh, I know. I went through 2 blizzards in the upper mid-west as a farm kid, I didn't go city until I was almost 13. Aside the fact that about 80% of our property would kill us any time of year, a neighbor kid lost his hand screwing around with his dad's tractor, those two winters were particularly bad. The worst winter incident I remember was a kid fell into the water while ice fishing one year and the adults just barely got him out before he slipped out of reach. I didn't say I was unaware now, now I'm paranoid of all the things. Back then I was aware, I just didn't have any concept of probabilities or how they worked.


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Nov 4, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> ...there were some injuries over the years, maybe a little property damage, but no fatalities.


As long as no one loses an eye or dies, it's all good.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Oh, I know. I went through 2 blizzards in the upper mid-west as a farm kid, I didn't go city until I was almost 13. Aside the fact that about 80% of our property would kill us any time of year, a neighbor kid lost his hand screwing around with his dad's tractor, those two winters were particularly bad. The worst winter incident I remember was a kid fell into the water while ice fishing one year and the adults just barely got him out before he slipped out of reach. I didn't say I was unaware now, now I'm paranoid of all the things. Back then I was aware, I just didn't have any concept of probabilities or how they worked.


The shit that teaches us.


----------



## raratt (Nov 4, 2022)

Willy B. Goode said:


> As long as no one loses an eye


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Nov 4, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5221783


"Oh no! I shot my eye out!"

After all these years, the CRUNCH when he steps on his glasses still makes me


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5221808


That was me wanting a dirt bike....but not in '69 lol


----------



## Paddletail (Nov 4, 2022)

That's a nice ass mower back in '69


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 4, 2022)

Paddletail said:


> That's a nice ass mower back in '69


looks like dad disabled the safety shut off on the handle. kid'll have to learn the hard way


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5221831


Fuck that! Drive a jeep.......easy peasy


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 4, 2022)

post # 60000. what do i win???????


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Nov 4, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> post # 60000. what do i win???????


Your choice of '69 mower or dirt bike that runs a little ruff.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> post # 60000. what do i win???????


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 4, 2022)

up yours bob barker!!!


----------



## Axion42 (Nov 4, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5221846


Meh..4 stroke. I'll take my CR250 anyday.. 2 smoker ftw!


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Nov 5, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5222074


PHALLIC PHORMATIONS


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 5, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 5222083


i hated our neighbors, and would aim the snow onto their walkway as much as i could...but pop would only let me use the snowblower if there was more than 2 inches of snow, made me use the shovel for anything less...


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## 420God (Nov 5, 2022)

greg nr said:


> pretty picture but i ain't buying it.
> 
> snow has zero tensile strength. It would have fallen long before it touched the ground.


Took this pic a couple winters ago.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## The Loafter (Nov 5, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5216623


I hope that's not American decimal dollars. They're roughly 69 cents Canadian here.


----------



## raratt (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 5, 2022)

https://i.kym-cdn.com/photos/


The Loafter said:


> I hope that's not American decimal dollars. They're roughly 69 cents Canadian here.


yeah more dicks here just based on population 
So lower cost


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 6, 2022)

Don’t forget daylight savings time


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 6, 2022)

I always wondered what these were for


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 6, 2022)

Can someone identify this hummingbird species?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 6, 2022)

Never allow a murder detective babysit


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## solakani (Nov 6, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5222461View attachment 5222463View attachment 5222465


LOL. probable caws.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Hiphophippo (Nov 6, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 5222548


I could only wish to be that cool. Life just never presented those roads to take to get to that.


----------



## raratt (Nov 6, 2022)

@curious2garden


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 6, 2022)

raratt said:


> @curious2garden
> View attachment 5222553


So true, although today it's magenta from a bottle. I got to see myself in grey during covid and it didn't look at all like that lovely sexy grey you see. I was crushed. In my head I should have looked like that. In reality I looked like a depressed mouse.


----------



## ANC (Nov 6, 2022)

Grey suits me pretty well. The few hair I have left and my beard at least.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 6, 2022)

ANC said:


> Grey suits me pretty well. The few hair I have left and my beard at least.


The original isn't terrible




 although if we are talking Christmas I prefer this one





Yes I like sable.


----------



## EhCndGrower (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Weedoguido (Nov 6, 2022)

ANC said:


>


This must have been taken in Federal Hill, RI.


----------



## Weedoguido (Nov 6, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 5213564
> 
> Why women live longer than men


OHSA approved for sure!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 7, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Wait until you get to the 70's


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 7, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> Wait until you get to the 70's


Growing old ain’t for the wimpy. 
Arthritis, barnacles, prostate/bladder “issues”, etc…


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 7, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> Growing old ain’t for the wimpy.
> Arthritis, barnacles, prostate/bladder “issues”, etc…


The golden years


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 7, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> Growing old ain’t for the wimpy.
> Arthritis, barnacles, prostate/bladder “issues”, etc…


Barnacles?


----------



## Weedoguido (Nov 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> The golden years


I've been told the best part of the Golden years is the golden girls!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 7, 2022)

Weedoguido said:


> I've been told the best part of the Golden years is the golden girls!


Was this from the same people who said find a nice girl settle down and get married?
Asking for a friend


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 7, 2022)

Weedoguido said:


> I've been told the best part of the Golden years is the golden girls!


That is certainly true in my case. Finally found a beautiful, intelligent, sexy lady to share my life.....and the plumbing works better than ever.


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 7, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Barnacles?
> 
> View attachment 5223017


Im gland i don't have them...


----------



## bk78 (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Nov 8, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5223216


It's all fine and dandy, til the strap breaks and you end up high speed wiping your arse with a pine cone...


----------



## greg nr (Nov 8, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5223216


It's a sex swing for the rough and ready crowd..............


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 8, 2022)

pretty cool graphic on van doors


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Nov 8, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5223216


What can go wrong?


----------



## Hiphophippo (Nov 8, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5223448


If the undies are used we could get good money at the local flee markets in our area if there not used we could still get some good money at the local flee markets for those.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 8, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> If the undies are used we could get good money at the local flee markets in our area if there not used we could still get some good money at the local flee markets for those.


Used?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Hiphophippo (Nov 8, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Used?


They’d pay more for the used ones we got all kinds of perverts around here I see them on watchdog.com


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Nov 8, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Used?


Apparently Japan or some place has whole vending machines full of used panties. If I remember correct, it's because there's more men than there are available women..


----------



## tkufoS (Nov 8, 2022)

Nugachino said:


> Apparently Japan or some place has whole vending machines full of used panties. If I remember correct, it's because there's more men than there are available women..


Just how the fuck do you know this ?


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 9, 2022)

tkufoS said:


> Just how the fuck do you know this ?


Watching a LOT of documentaries on YT. It's a mix of young men who can't ever hope to amass the funds to attract a woman, and old men who spend their time either drinking, gambling on plinko or smoking like a big stack.


----------



## lokie (Nov 9, 2022)

“Have you ever heard about the used panty vending machines?”

“There’s one right up there, on the sixth floor,” he says in a thick German accent, beaming like a kid on Christmas morning. Then he pauses for a moment of contemplation, slides his wire-framed glasses higher up on his face, and adds: “But I don’t know if they’re _really_ used or not.”






Tech in Asia - Connecting Asia's startup ecosystem







www.techinasia.com





There is little that can not be purchased from vending machines in Japan.


----------



## ANC (Nov 9, 2022)

Lemme know if you need used panties. $20 is $20. I'll send em so used it will look like the girl had incontinence.


----------



## ANC (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 9, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5223762


i purposely park my shitty rusty dinged up 98 gmc pickup as close to assholes like that as i can, i'll crawl out the window to fuck them over. if they hit me on the way out, who gives a fuck, the bright red paint on my truck will look good on the side of their nice new vehicle.


----------



## raratt (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 9, 2022)

i wasn’t sure if I should put this here or in the toilet thread


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Nov 10, 2022)

This may or may not have happened in my past...  



Hold my beer...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 10, 2022)

raratt said:


> This may or may not have happened in my past...
> 
> View attachment 5224175
> 
> Hold my beer...


Aaannnddd, this is why I'll never own a rental.


----------



## buckaclark (Nov 10, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Aaannnddd, this is why I'll never own a rental.


Once had a tenant have a baby in the middle of the floor in my rental.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 10, 2022)

I can't help but wonder what his wife looks like.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I can't help but wonder what his wife looks like.
> 
> View attachment 5224187


Nope - Just Nope!


----------



## raratt (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## buckaclark (Nov 10, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5224239


Sexional


----------



## Tracker (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## EhCndGrower (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Smokesteve (Nov 11, 2022)

buckaclark said:


> Sexional


You win


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 11, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5224615


Before this I always looked ahead in the calendar 
Now 
I can wait


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Nov 11, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5224679


Clear as that stuff that their chins are resting on. Thanks!


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Nov 11, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5224615


On a somewhat related note...


----------



## Pacoson71 (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Nov 12, 2022)

"I'm Gonna Eat Yo Azz Like A Pot Of Collard Greens" They Used To Say Some Very Sus Things In The WWE!


No one said pause or no homo. Posted By Ghost



worldstarhiphop.com


----------



## HydroKid239 (Nov 12, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> If the undies are used we could get good money at the local flee markets in our area if there not used we could still get some good money at the local flee markets for those.


LOL


----------



## gwheels (Nov 12, 2022)

ANC said:


> Not familiar with snow, but I think you need better plumbing.


WHAT ???

Well ...it sucks...for a few months and then the sun says ..WE HAVE POWER over you and oppresses the snow..
And no one cares...its SPRING


----------



## gwheels (Nov 12, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Don’t forget daylight savings time
> View attachment 5222415


looks like dementia


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Nov 12, 2022)

gwheels said:


> looks like dementia


This is what Mom drew for 10 minutes after 9. First attempts didn't have the hands going to the center. Vascular dementia.


----------



## 420God (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Nov 12, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Probably starts pissing before he has it completely out and sprays the floor and rim first.


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Nov 12, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5224149


Better than a box of Nuts & Flakes, I suppose.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 12, 2022)

Does she know that the groom prefers anal?


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## gwheels (Nov 13, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> This is what Mom drew for 10 minutes after 9. First attempts didn't have the hands going to the center. Vascular dementia.
> View attachment 5225193


the clock is the sure thing....my wife got the turbo version...brain cancer..14 months. and they were within a day.
Laugh when you can...lfie kicks you in the nuts hard enough.


----------



## Boru420 (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## greg nr (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Hugo Phurst (Nov 14, 2022)

420God said:


> View attachment 5225249


----------



## neosapien (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## neosapien (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## Hugo Phurst (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## TaoRich (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Bareback (Nov 16, 2022)

Just waiting for my flight to land .


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## EhCndGrower (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## greg nr (Nov 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5226457
> View attachment 5226459
> View attachment 5226463


----------



## ClasicRoast (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 16, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5227178


Lmao .......sent to my wife


----------



## raratt (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 17, 2022)

parked at the restaurant my old lady works at today...
the quote on the hood is "beer is proof god loves us, and wants us to be happy. Benjamin Franklin"


----------



## ANC (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Nov 17, 2022)

ANC said:


>


If more fly the ride is, then buy you must. Yes, mmmmmmm....


----------



## ANC (Nov 17, 2022)

Willy B. Goode said:


> If more fly the ride is, then buy you must. Yes, mmmmmmm....


Been fly for so long he's been wondering what the floor is for.


----------



## ANC (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Nov 17, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Yo'Dogg

perfect!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5227557


The wombat......what a pos


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> The wombat......what a pos


Yeah definitely a POS. 
I suppose some people never get enough...


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> The wombat......what a pos


hedgehog.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 17, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yeah definitely a POS.
> I suppose some people never get enough...


and he could satisfy himself !!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yeah definitely a POS.
> I suppose some people never get enough...


LOL you think he's thinking "fucking face condom" in that picture


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> hedgehog.


That was it!


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Nov 18, 2022)

I think I was about in 1st grade when Diana and Charles got married.
We just had two new livingrooms built on to the house and just had the woodwork done and carpets put in.
We live next to the school,so my whole class came to my house to watch the wedding....
The children started disappearing and calling their friends when it dawned on me they were using the other toilet too and it had a magnifying glass etching of a guy fishing and a fish under the water sucking his meat.....on the back of the door... my dad loved fishing.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 18, 2022)

Got my Christmas lights up .


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## EhCndGrower (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Nov 18, 2022)

EhCndGrower said:


> View attachment 5227981


This is crass, not lol.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 18, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5221808


All my mowers were "self propelled" propelled by me.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## ClasicRoast (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## tuksu6000 (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Nov 19, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5227727


----------



## ANC (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## Greengrouch (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 19, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Yeah.. morning wood is a bitch sometimes..lol..


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 19, 2022)

Greengrouch said:


> View attachment 5228132


Spots!


----------



## Fishbulb (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## carlsbarn (Nov 20, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> View attachment 5228509


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2022)

Um, is that a butt plug


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 20, 2022)

When you show up at gramma’s for holiday dinner the week after she gets out of the hospital


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 20, 2022)

This just in


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 20, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> This just in
> View attachment 5228642


that's the ugliest beaver i've ever seen, and i've watched 70s porn.


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Um, is that a butt plug


Rosemary plug?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Rosemary plug?


I'd eat that


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'd eat that


Lol...!! Same..


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Um, is that a butt plug


Turkeys are people too, ya know.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## gwheels (Nov 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's the ugliest beaver i've ever seen, and i've watched 70s porn.


Its the beevs pass the maple syrup and butter tarts.


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Nov 20, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5228583


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (Nov 21, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5229099


The cat looks pissed. That's not going to turn out well with a resentful cat!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 21, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 5229318


Tomorrow......half off


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Tomorrow......half off


does that make it kosher?


----------



## raratt (Nov 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Tomorrow......half off


Bobbit day?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> does that make it kosher?



Not really....





But close......


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## Bareback (Nov 21, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 5229327


I would put that pic up on the wall with all my in-laws, I’m going out tomorrow and buying ten of those in 8”X10” and in every house I visit I’ll swap one out to see if anyone noticed.


----------



## ANC (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Nov 22, 2022)

Fall guys?


----------



## ANC (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 22, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5229607


Ironically located across the lake from


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 22, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Ironically located across the lake from
> View attachment 5229613


what if i like my spiritual comfort zone, am comfortable with my physical limits, and already have a fair idea of what i'm made of?
macho dumb fuckery...


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Nov 22, 2022)

ANC said:


> Fall guys?


----------



## HydroKid239 (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


Makes me think of a Nat King Cole song


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Nov 23, 2022)

Nice crash bar in the front.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 23, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Nice crash bar in the front.
> 
> View attachment 5229835


woodland hills? isn't that supposed to be one of the nicer suburbs of LA?....


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 23, 2022)

from Chuck Jones' rules about Coyote / Road Runner interactions...



they forgot my favorite, the portable hole...https://www.google.com/search?q=coyote+portable+hole&client=firefox-b-1-d&sxsrf=ALiCzsZ1BhgIbkldg8FkJqGE-yh_PwRc8A:1669242670076&source=lnms&tbm=vid&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjG8ZLDrcX7AhUTlIkEHXXBAt8Q_AUoA3oECAIQBQ&biw=1600&bih=749&dpr=1.2#fpstate=ive&vld=cid:747b3407,vid:bFNx7YFwFfI


----------



## raratt (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Nov 23, 2022)

You know who you are...


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Fishbulb (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## TaoRich (Nov 24, 2022)

Spotted in my local suburb ...





_*Obligatory Legal Disclaimer*
I am neither the 'concerned citizen' who put up the signs, nor part of the problem that the signs are trying to highlight._


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> woodland hills? isn't that supposed to be one of the nicer suburbs of LA?....


That’s not in Woodland Hills in Los Angeles. It must be some random shopping center named Woodland Hills. Because that picture is not a place that exists in Woodland Hills, CA

and yeah, Woodland Hills is pretty nice, it borders Calabasas and Topanga Canyon.


----------



## raratt (Nov 24, 2022)

Fishbulb said:


> View attachment 5230112


Gives new meaning to mustache rides.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 24, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> That’s not in Woodland Hills in Los Angeles. It must be some random shopping center named Woodland Hills. Because that picture is not a place that exists in Woodland Hills, CA
> 
> and yeah, Woodland Hills is pretty nice, it borders Calabasas and Topanga Canyon.


my mom was living in woodland hills when she passed away, but i only visited once...that pic didn't look like her neighborhood...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Metasynth (Nov 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> my mom was living in woodland hills when she passed away, but i only visited once...that pic didn't look like her neighborhood...


You’re absolutely correct. I’ve lived adjacent to Woodland Hills for close to 40 years. That place isn’t in the Woodland Hills in Los Angeles county.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Greengrouch (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Greengrouch (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Greengrouch (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## ClasicRoast (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## ClasicRoast (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Hiphophippo (Nov 26, 2022)

ClasicRoast said:


> View attachment 5230754


That’s what you do when you find homeless men having a orgy in your car


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 26, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> That’s what you do when you find homeless men having a orgy in your car


Crime scene cleanup


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Nov 26, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> That’s what you do when you find homeless men having a orgy in your car


----------



## Greengrouch (Nov 26, 2022)

Well, looks like I’m un-quitting cigarettes


----------



## Greengrouch (Nov 26, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> Crime scene cleanup


Why not join them


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 26, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> That’s what you do when you find homeless men having a orgy in your car


Homeless orgy or spiders - the cure is the same.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## tuksu6000 (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Nov 26, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 5230977


Sweet. Got my weekend sorted.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 27, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5231291


It looks like that you could use some help.


----------



## ANC (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 28, 2022)

Soon....


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 28, 2022)

penis


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Hiphophippo (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 28, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> It looks like that you could use some help.


the more, the merrier


----------



## EhCndGrower (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Greengrouch (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 28, 2022)

I am altering my toilet.
Pray I don't alter it any further.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 28, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5231719
> I am altering my toilet.
> Pray I don't alter it any further.








Toilet Humor......


No shitty jokes.....



www.rollitup.org


----------



## ANC (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 29, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5231791


 Nice little bonus too


----------



## Paddletail (Nov 29, 2022)

Bonus hole holster should have been placed under the donut holster and sideways


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 29, 2022)

Paddletail said:


> Bonus hole holster should have been placed under the donut holster and sideways


sounds kinky.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## CaliRootz88 (Nov 29, 2022)

I thought he said there wasn’t going to be a neck’s time?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 29, 2022)

CaliRootz88 said:


> View attachment 5231831
> 
> I thought he said there wasn’t going to be a neck’s time?


Neckst up


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Nov 29, 2022)

I do like a little char to my pizza but…


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 29, 2022)

Nutty sKunK said:


> I do like a little char to my pizza but…
> 
> View attachment 5231859


Pompeiian style


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Nov 29, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Pompeiian style


It was left in the oven for 20 hours lol Got a cooker that runs 24/7 on kerosene


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Nov 29, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Pompeiian style


Circa A.D. 79?


----------



## raratt (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 29, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5231888


could you repost that with larger print?....


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Nov 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> could you repost that with larger print?....


Slowly losing my vision and got bad Carpal Tunnel Syndrome in my right wrist. What does it all mean?


----------



## raratt (Nov 29, 2022)

Willy B. Goode said:


> Slowly losing my vision and got bad Carpal Tunnel Syndrome in my right wrist. What does it all mean?


Use your left hand, it will be like a stranger...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 29, 2022)

Nutty sKunK said:


> I do like a little char to my pizza but…
> 
> View attachment 5231859


Calmag and another 2 weeks.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 29, 2022)

raratt said:


> Use your left hand, it will be like a stranger...


just sit on your hand till it goes to sleep, then it's always like a stranger...


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Nov 29, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> View attachment 5232055View attachment 5232056


WTFH is this? A mac n cheese hot dog?


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Nov 29, 2022)

Nugachino said:


> WTFH is this? A mac n cheese hot dog?


The upgraded version - sausage with bacon bits and chives on a brioche bun.


----------



## ANC (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 30, 2022)

dont' forget to brush twice a day!!!


----------



## ANC (Nov 30, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5232285
> 
> dont' forget to brush twice a day!!!


seems huge


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## EhCndGrower (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Nov 30, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> The upgraded version - sausage with bacon bits and chives on a brioche bun.


Nah, I'll have a chili dog though. In this case I mean, a bun with a red kidney or black bean base, spicy, chunky salsa and a cheese kransky in the middle.


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 30, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5232285
> 
> dont' forget to brush twice a day!!!


That's fucking huge! Where may I get the file to print my own... Toothpaste nozzle?


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 30, 2022)

Nugachino said:


> That's fucking huge! Where may I get the file to print my own... Toothpaste nozzle?


aptly enough...thingiverse.


----------



## ANC (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Dec 1, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Bet that's not the first time she's had an enthusiastic blast like that cum her way.


----------



## Rayi (Dec 1, 2022)

Best way to drink champagne. Off someone's body.


----------



## ANC (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Dec 1, 2022)

Yea, I’m sold. Lol


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 1, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> Yea, I’m sold. Lol
> View attachment 5232575


andrew dice clay definiton of vagina: the box a penis comes in.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 1, 2022)

Palm trees just have a different holiday feeling over pines


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 1, 2022)

Gotta love the boner!


----------



## ANC (Dec 1, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> Yea, I’m sold. Lol
> View attachment 5232575


The Afrikaans word for box is the same as the word for cunt.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 1, 2022)

wonder if this would fit on toothpaste? are the threads on a tire valve the same? lol


----------



## ANC (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 1, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> wonder if this would fit on toothpaste? are the threads on a tire valve the same? lol
> 
> View attachment 5232686


I thought the balls were supposed to be beneath it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I thought the balls were supposed to be beneath it.


It's a spaceship


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I thought the balls were supposed to be beneath it.


not always


----------



## raratt (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 1, 2022)

the quote was "doing the tesla conversion"


----------



## raratt (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 1, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5232820


or i'm on the tequila diet and i lost 2 days . lmao


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 1, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5232820


I'd shit myself


----------



## Hiphophippo (Dec 1, 2022)

Got this at the Chinese buffet today thought it was funny it says get instead of set lmao


----------



## lokie (Dec 1, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> Got this at the Chinese buffet today thought it was funny it says get instead of set lmaoView attachment 5232829


Sounds right for a Booty Call.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Dec 1, 2022)

ANC said:


> The Afrikaans word for box is the same as the word for cunt.


Makes perfect sense lol


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 1, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> Got this at the Chinese buffet today thought it was funny it says get instead of set lmaoView attachment 5232829


trust me, if any goals are hanging out with me, they're high.


----------



## Antidote Man (Dec 1, 2022)

10 L.A. students appear to OD on cannabis edibles (yahoo.com)

That video got an LOL out of me. Like they need 50 ambulances and firetrucks for that...


----------



## ANC (Dec 2, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> Makes perfect sense lol


the word is doos... you guys will pronounce it best by saying dwis.


----------



## ISK (Dec 2, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5232818


Red Green would have used bailing wire as those zap straps are way too expensive....but the duct tape looks appropriate.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 2, 2022)

ISK said:


> Red Green would have used bailing wire as those zap straps are way too expensive....but the duct tape looks appropriate.
> 
> View attachment 5232970


and he wouldn't even have pulled over to do it...


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 2, 2022)

who needs to buy an expensive Toto toilet???


----------



## Greengrouch (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Dec 2, 2022)

Any software developers out there who can relate?

Yours truly in crisis mode and freaking the fuck out most of the week working on a project with a very tight timeline. Then finished with hours to spare before deadline and I'm all 




... thaaaaat's right, muthafucka I put that bitch to bed.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 2, 2022)

Willy B. Goode said:


> Any software developers out there who can relate?
> 
> Yours truly in crisis mode and freaking the fuck out most of the week working on a project with a very tight timeline. Then finished with hours to spare before deadline and I'm all
> 
> ...


Don't have to be a developer to understand that. Good job


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Dec 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Don't have to be a developer to understand that. Good job


Yeah, I was thinking right after I posted that that applies to many different disciplines.

And thanks.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 2, 2022)

Willy B. Goode said:


> Any software developers out there who can relate?
> 
> Yours truly in crisis mode and freaking the fuck out most of the week working on a project with a very tight timeline. Then finished with hours to spare before deadline and I'm all
> 
> ...


How many bugs did you ship? (Don't say zero because you know damn well some of them got punted.)


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Dec 2, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> How many bugs did you ship? (Don't say zero because you know damn well some of them got punted.)


I can't answer that. It's however many got past myself and QA. And those that we find out about are just a subset of the total; those that are obvious/annoying enough that they are reported by the user community. We do quite well for the most part [knocks on wood].


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## bazoomer (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## CaliRootz88 (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5233553


Not sure......need to check the fluids and temp


----------



## HydroKid239 (Dec 3, 2022)

Cocaine Bear [Official Trailer]


Cocaine Bear is an upcoming American horror comedy survival film directed and co-produced by Elizabeth Banks from a screenplay by Jimmy Warden. It is inspired by the true story of an American black bear who ingested a duffel bag full of cocaine in 1985 and features an ensemble cast including...



worldstar.com


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## EhCndGrower (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## tuksu6000 (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## orangejesus (Dec 3, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> Cocaine Bear [Official Trailer]
> 
> 
> Cocaine Bear is an upcoming American horror comedy survival film directed and co-produced by Elizabeth Banks from a screenplay by Jimmy Warden. It is inspired by the true story of an American black bear who ingested a duffel bag full of cocaine in 1985 and features an ensemble cast including...
> ...


fucking awesome!


----------



## Nugachino (Dec 4, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> View attachment 5233645
> 
> View attachment 5233648


Parton wit a Carton? IDK who that is, tbh.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Dec 4, 2022)

Nugachino said:


> Parton wit a Carton? IDK who that is, tbh.


It's Dolly on a tamale.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Smokesteve (Dec 4, 2022)

Nugachino said:


> Parton wit a Carton? IDK who that is, tbh.


Dolly on a Tamale


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## EhCndGrower (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 5, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5234335


that's part of the index


----------



## go go kid (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Kindbud421 (Dec 6, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Amish bidet?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 6, 2022)

also useful when doing a strut job


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## CaliRootz88 (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## EhCndGrower (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Nutty sKunK (Dec 7, 2022)

CaliRootz88 said:


> View attachment 5234776


I find my wife’s snoring annoying but maybe that’s just me? :/


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5234992


I know the secret to this... ask her to guess where you're going to dinner, whatever her answer say good guess and take her there.


----------



## raratt (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## greg nr (Dec 7, 2022)

Nutty sKunK said:


> I find my wife’s snoring annoying but maybe that’s just me? :/


Her snoring doesn't bother me a bit. Kind of cute actually.


----------



## raratt (Dec 7, 2022)

Don't care bear.


----------



## raratt (Dec 7, 2022)

greg nr said:


> Her snoring doesn't bother me a bit. Kind of cute actually.


She doesn't snore when I'm around.


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5234707
> 
> also useful when doing a strut job


Split rims are fuckin scary..


----------



## EhCndGrower (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Dec 7, 2022)

Fungi


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## tuksu6000 (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Dec 8, 2022)

CaliRootz88 said:


> View attachment 5234776


I could use t hos e sounds on a loop as a message tone or something.


----------



## ANC (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 8, 2022)

Lmao!! So many people on here are like this..


----------



## raratt (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 8, 2022)

blunttalkzz said:


> HEY CHECK OUT MY YOUTUBE CHANNEL BALLZTALKZZ, WHERE WE TALK ALL THINGS CANNABIS


----------



## raratt (Dec 8, 2022)

blunttalkzz said:


> HEY CHECK OUT MY YOUTUBE CHANNEL BLUNTTALKZZ, WHERE WE TALK ALL THINGS CANNABIS, LINK BELOW


Sure thing officer. Reported.


----------



## raratt (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 8, 2022)

blunttalkzz said:


> HEY CHECK OUT MY YOUTUBE CHANNEL BLUNTTALKZZ, WHERE WE TALK ALL THINGS CANNABIS, LINK BELOW
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCS6OVl5EHPDnEvV7qAU0xfg


 we're all going to come over there and spam the hell out of you.. keep it up..lol..


----------



## lokie (Dec 8, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5235448


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 10, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 5235988


That's a fucking turban full of bullshit!


----------



## ANC (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Dec 10, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> That's a fucking turban full of bullshit!


Yeah that's way too much. Time to rage quit.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 10, 2022)

ANC said:


>


"I don't know why people look at me like I'm weird or something..."


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 10, 2022)

Fart Taco


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Dec 10, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5236295
> Fart Taco


Complete with brown fart cloud above "Fart". Well done!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Nugachino (Dec 10, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5236295
> Fart Taco


They're trying to out compete in the wrong aspect of the food industry. You're supposed to give your customers less gastro than the competition, not make it so that they back up the toilets 3 houses away.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 10, 2022)

Nugachino said:


> They're trying to out compete in the wrong aspect of the food industry. You're supposed to give your customers less gastro than the competition, not make it so that they back up the toilets 3 houses away.


who says?


----------



## ANC (Dec 11, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> "I don't know why people look at me like I'm weird or something..."


line between weird and art is veil thin


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## ISK (Dec 11, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5236295
> Fart Taco


Yeah, poor choice of letter font but also "al carbon" may not be understood by non-Spanish speakers, which loosely translates as "to the coal" so I'm assuming it's likely BBQ..... or more commonly referred to as "a la plancha" 

Never the less, I would try this "Fart Taco to the coal" just to see what the hell it is.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## Greengrouch (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Dec 11, 2022)

I'm going to hell for laughing at that, meh I probably was anyway.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> View attachment 5236567


Give it a snickers bar.....


----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 11, 2022)

Actually think that's what it came for!


----------



## raratt (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 11, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> View attachment 5236567


Where are all the naked chicks?


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Dec 11, 2022)

Nutty sKunK said:


> I find my wife’s snoring annoying but maybe that’s just me? :/


no i agree with you, it is loud


----------



## Greengrouch (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## greg nr (Dec 12, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5236705


dear capital letters, clearly you have never heard of comma's or other punctuation marks. "and your uncle, jack, off a horse". you aren't that special. get over yourself.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## greg nr (Dec 12, 2022)

Well who knew. I was searching for a marge green butt plug, and this turned up. It's a magic 8 ball butt plug. That could get interesting....


----------



## raratt (Dec 12, 2022)

greg nr said:


> Well who knew. I was searching for a marge green butt plug, and this turned up. It's a magic 8 ball butt plug. That could get interesting....


I'm not going to ask how to operate it...


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Kindbud421 (Dec 12, 2022)

raratt said:


> I'm not going to ask how to operate it...


I think you gotta shake it and flip it over… or so google says… for the magic 8ball. Don’t know about the other part…


----------



## lokie (Dec 12, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5236835


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## ClasicRoast (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 13, 2022)

When no trick or treaters show up 

this happens


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Dec 13, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5237138


LOL love me some Far Side!


----------



## Tracker (Dec 13, 2022)

Willy B. Goode said:


> LOL love me some Far Side!
> View attachment 5237171


One of my favorites of all time...


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 14, 2022)

I hope she got a discount...


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 14, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5237370


dos X's and tacos?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## EhCndGrower (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## EhCndGrower (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## EhCndGrower (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Kindbud421 (Dec 16, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5237554
> I hope she got a discount...


Ha mutha fukin HAaaaaa!


----------



## raratt (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Hugo Phurst (Dec 16, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5238367


Mashed potatoes here, but really, I do make the best


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 16, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5238367


I was the dishes for me when i was a kid... lol..
I hate doing dishes now..


----------



## tuksu6000 (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 17, 2022)

bell bottoms


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 17, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5238897
> bell bottoms


Bottoms up


----------



## raratt (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 17, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5238915


Says a PornHub subscriber. : )


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 17, 2022)

Close, but no cigar.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 17, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> We already got a Dogg doing sumtin similar
> 
> View attachment 5172774
> 
> SH420


Oh! I better play it coo' stop actin' a foo', maybe you too, Snoop's watchin' you, D.O. double G.



SH420


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 18, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 5239289


Killing it


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 18, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Killing it


Softly


----------



## raratt (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Dec 19, 2022)

I'm not sharing my shrooms with an alligator...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## EhCndGrower (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 19, 2022)

EhCndGrower said:


> View attachment 5239680


It needs two more bong legs


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 19, 2022)

Twas the night before Christmas, and...


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Dec 19, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> Twas the night before Christmas, and...
> View attachment 5239694


----------



## greg nr (Dec 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5239602


Not to be pedantic, but there is no evidence that God, if she exists, ever called homosexuality a sin.

The word didn't even appear in the Bible until some pedophile numbnut mis-translated "boy molester" to homosexual in the 1940's.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 19, 2022)

Speaking of Tupperware, Earl Tupper dated my grandmother and proposed to her, but my grandfather was a better dancer otherwise I'd be rich


----------



## ANC (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## gwheels (Dec 20, 2022)

greg nr said:


> Not to be pedantic, but there is no evidence that God, if she exists, ever called homosexuality a sin.
> 
> The word didn't even appear in the Bible until some pedophile numbnut mis-translated "boy molester" to homosexual in the 1940's.


So that whole Sodom thing?


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 20, 2022)

greg nr said:


> Not to be pedantic, but there is no evidence that God, if she exists, ever called homosexuality a sin.
> 
> The word didn't even appear in the Bible until some pedophile numbnut mis-translated "boy molester" to homosexual in the 1940's.


You obviously haven't read the bible. I suggest that you read it before you comment.


----------



## greg nr (Dec 20, 2022)

gwheels said:


> So that whole Sodom thing?


I'm sorry, I didn't realize Sodomy was a gay only thing. Who knew?


----------



## tuksu6000 (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 20, 2022)

greg nr said:


> Not to be pedantic, but there is no evidence that God, if she exists, ever called homosexuality a sin.
> 
> The word didn't even appear in the Bible until some pedophile numbnut mis-translated "boy molester" to homosexual in the 1940's.


----------



## raratt (Dec 20, 2022)

A burrito to go with your taco Tuesday?



Blanket sold on Amazon, go figure.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Dec 20, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5239967


That took me way too long to get... Didnt notice the tray.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 20, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> View attachment 5239985


There's always tomorrow.......


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 20, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> View attachment 5239985


One thing that Uncle Sam taught me that has always stuck.
"Early is on time, on time is Late"


----------



## raratt (Dec 20, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5239983


A cup or two of coffee and a couple of cigs and the train is exiting the tunnel.


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Dec 20, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5239967


When my kids were younger they used to get a kick out of saying "pass the butt" at the dinner table. Got to share this with them they will be roaring.


----------



## raratt (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 20, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> View attachment 5239968


Wonder if its organic?


----------



## Paddletail (Dec 20, 2022)

Doing flood and drain.... flooding 4 times a day with a hand pump


----------



## raratt (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## EhCndGrower (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> There's always tomorrow.......


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 21, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Munchkin cats are awesome..


----------



## raratt (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## gwheels (Dec 21, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> View attachment 5239968


Armageddon...on the horizon.


----------



## gwheels (Dec 21, 2022)

greg nr said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't realize Sodomy was a gay only thing. Who knew?


The story is more in depth..its about gay rapists.. a whole city FULL of em and god says HELL NO

You 2 dudes go fuck em up...and then it was Christmas

Oh blessed day.


----------



## greg nr (Dec 21, 2022)

gwheels said:


> The story is more in depth..its about gay rapists.. a whole city FULL of em and god says HELL NO
> 
> You 2 dudes go fuck em up...and then it was Christmas
> 
> Oh blessed day.


While I'm neither religious nor gay, I've seen there is some dispute to just what the sins of sodom and gamora were. Many believe it was more selfishness, pride, and glutony while depriving the needy tha homosexuality, which only became a cause celeb in more recent periods.

No matter. I doubt jesus nor the people of his time felt homosexuality was in itself evil. Religious leaders on the other hand are frequently more interested in power and control than the words of christ or mohamad or whoever.


----------



## raratt (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Dec 21, 2022)

Had Her Flabbergasted: OnlyFans Model Gets Checked By 15-Year-Old After Trying To Disrespect Him During Live Podcast Show!


Full video here: https://youtube.com/watch?v=OKhsa-SrlSk&si=EnSIkaIECMiOmarEPosted by CZ



worldstar.com


----------



## HydroKid239 (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 21, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> View attachment 5240505View attachment 5240506View attachment 5240507


----------



## ANC (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## greg nr (Dec 22, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Damn, that shows what age will do to you. I actually had the hots for her when I was younger.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Dec 22, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>


I was waiting for the Fredrich's of Hollywood spell...


----------



## raratt (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## RetiredToker76 (Dec 22, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5240635



 Don’t masturbate with Christmas ornaments doctor warns amid spike in seasonal injuries


----------



## lokie (Dec 22, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Don’t masturbate with Christmas ornaments doctor warns amid spike in seasonal injuries
> 
> View attachment 5240652





Minty fresh, OH MY!


----------



## ANC (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## EhCndGrower (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 22, 2022)

greg nr said:


> Damn, that shows what age will do to you. I actually had the hots for her when I was younger.


My nephew was in love with her.. he's 26..
How old are you? Lol..


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## Hook Daddy (Dec 22, 2022)

greg nr said:


> Damn, that shows what age will do to you. I actually had the hots for her when I was younger.


When I was younger I had the hots for Stevie Nicks, Lita Ford, Joan Jett, Etc. What about Farrah, Pamela Anderson, Loni Anderson? Those were hot babes!


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 22, 2022)

Hook Daddy said:


> When I was younger I had the hots for Stevie Nicks, Lita Ford, Joan Jett, Etc. What about Farrah, Pamela Anderson, Loni Anderson? Those were hot babes!


Stevie nicks voice gives me a hard on. Lol


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 22, 2022)

thanks @Wizzlebiz for the pic.. it will fit it nicely here.. its to funny..


----------



## Hook Daddy (Dec 22, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Stevie nicks voice gives me a hard on. Lol


Oh me too! My dad dated her backup singer for awhile when I was about 10. I got to meet her once for second or two, had no words. Just in awe.


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 22, 2022)

Hook Daddy said:


> Oh me too! My dad dated her backup singer for awhile when I was about 10. I got to meet her once for second or two, had no words. Just in awe.


Shes like 34 or so years older then me..lol..


----------



## raratt (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 22, 2022)

Hook Daddy said:


> When I was younger I had the hots for Stevie Nicks, Lita Ford, Joan Jett, Etc. What about Farrah, Pamela Anderson, Loni Anderson? Those were hot babes!


Adrienne Barbeu
https://doyouremember.com/134207/adrienne-barbeau-50-years-life


----------



## greg nr (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## CaliRootz88 (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## greg nr (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Dec 23, 2022)

*'He is naked ... he has a hose between his legs': Cops called over 'Cousin Eddie' display in Kentucky*
a dispatcher described the scene to responding officers as “a male standing outside. He is naked. He has a robe covering part of his body. He is exposing himself, and he has a hose between his legs.”


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 23, 2022)

http://imgur.com/a/7U61xC4


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 23, 2022)

CaliRootz88 said:


> View attachment 5240946


Damn it I've been saving that one for Xmas lol


----------



## raratt (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 24, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5241319


Looks fire!!!

SH420


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## EhCndGrower (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Dec 26, 2022)

Snot welds.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## EhCndGrower (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Dec 26, 2022)

I want one.


----------



## raratt (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 27, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Hey! 
I could hoist her up.. lol


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 27, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> View attachment 5242321


Lol.. wtf!


----------



## Hiphophippo (Dec 27, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Out of the whole picture the strangest thing to me is the jars of pickles and artichoke hearts on either side of the laptop


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Dec 27, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Lol.. wtf!


Yeah, I would've ditched the mirrors. It was imagined that one would need to sit on the passenger's head to ride it.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 27, 2022)

EhCndGrower said:


> View attachment 5241924


Wow, dude...


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 27, 2022)

VILEPLUME said:


> Wow, dude...


 Yeah..


----------



## ANC (Dec 28, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> Out of the whole picture the strangest thing to me is the jars of pickles and artichoke hearts on either side of the laptop


I think it is Mr. Bean's guardian angel.


----------



## ANC (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 28, 2022)

http://imgur.com/a/tB6xzPJ


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## Hugo Phurst (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Dec 28, 2022)

Come on, at least get the front facing the correct direction, how hard is this? Makes my back hurt looking at it.
Amatuer...


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 28, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5242588
> 
> Come on, at least get the front facing the correct direction, how hard is this? Makes my back hurt looking at it.


Hey!
Yeah that would be a hard move right there


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 28, 2022)

http://imgur.com/a/ZRD6c7f


----------



## raratt (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 28, 2022)

VILEPLUME said:


> View attachment 5242655


$27 bucks for a watermelon???


----------



## raratt (Dec 28, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> $27 bucks for a watermelon???


It's Canadian money, so it's only $1.75.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## EhCndGrower (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Dec 28, 2022)

raratt said:


> It's Canadian money, so it's only $1.75.


I tried my hand at growing sugar babies this year. The sweetest ever with the largest being 13lbs. Ate the little beast in two days. Gotta stay hydrated. Will grow again.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 28, 2022)

VILEPLUME said:


> View attachment 5242655


We all knew size mattered


----------



## Dr. Walter Bishop (Dec 28, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> We all knew size mattered


While that may be true, I'm thinking one that size would contain many large seeds.

I guess she could always spit them out.


----------



## ANC (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## tuksu6000 (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## neosapien (Dec 29, 2022)

Yes


----------



## Smokesteve (Dec 29, 2022)

Over there in that Creek bed I found a couple Shoshone arrowheads.


----------



## ANC (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Fishbulb (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 30, 2022)

The forecast for tomorrow night


----------



## raratt (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 30, 2022)

It must mean I should go back to bed.


----------



## EhCndGrower (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 31, 2022)

comfortably numb


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Dec 31, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> comfortably numb


Just about anything from Live at Pompeii


----------



## Kindbud421 (Dec 31, 2022)

Willy B. Goode said:


> Just about anything from Live at Pompeii


Had that vinyl!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Dec 31, 2022)

Kindbud421 said:


> Had that vinyl!


Meddle, I still do.


----------



## EhCndGrower (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Dec 31, 2022)

*Merry Christmas to me. Not only did I clean my garage....I am extremely grateful for my blessings!!

Went from living paycheck to paycheck to having enough money saved to purchase a data plan that allowed me to download this picture.

Happy New Year Everyone!.*


----------



## ANC (Dec 31, 2022)

curious old fart said:


> comfortably numb


We don't need no education!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Jan 1, 2023)

Man, this is sooo true!


----------



## ANC (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 2, 2023)

http://imgur.com/a/6oXKwQl


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 2, 2023)

http://imgur.com/a/48ZMKj7


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## raratt (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## curious old fart (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 2, 2023)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5244249


Who drinks that shit anyway.


----------



## raratt (Jan 2, 2023)

Laughing Grass said:


> Who drinks that shit anyway.


I happen to like it, without alcohol though.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jan 2, 2023)

Laughing Grass said:


> Who drinks that shit anyway.


Evil people with no soul, or taste buds for that matter.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 2, 2023)

Laughing Grass said:


> Who drinks that shit anyway.


My wife likes eggnog.
I have no idea why...


----------



## greg nr (Jan 2, 2023)

Laughing Grass said:


> Who drinks that shit anyway.


College wimin who don't know that grain alcohol is evil and makes them wicked little hampsters. Put enough sugar and add whipped cream, and it was very popular. 

Not speaking from experience, but I know a guy.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## raratt (Jan 2, 2023)

MiG 21.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 2, 2023)

Im using it twice... what!!... bring it..


----------



## Tracker (Jan 2, 2023)

farmerfischer said:


> Im using it twice... what!!... bring it..
> View attachment 5244351


The wife laughed at this one!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 2, 2023)

Tracker said:


> The wife laughed at this one!


You may not be spinning it right


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 2, 2023)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5244371


Man this one is so old my grandpa read it while pissing on a dinosour egg.. lol


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jan 2, 2023)

We saw something similar yet completely different in Cuba. The waist portion of the outfit wasn't strapped over his shoulders. The banana hammock contained a massive swaying trunk that mortified nearly everyone on the beach - deserving him the name Elephant Man!


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## curious old fart (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## ANC (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## ANC (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Nutty sKunK (Jan 3, 2023)

Laughing Grass said:


> Who drinks that shit anyway.


My wife made a gallon for everyone but nobody touched it. She ended up nearly drinking it all and was very sick Christmas Day lol


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## ANC (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## raratt (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## neosapien (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## curious old fart (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## raratt (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 3, 2023)

EhCndGrower said:


> View attachment 5243622


As someone who traveled south during Christmas this is bang on.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 3, 2023)

http://imgur.com/a/2pDSKiB


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 3, 2023)

curious old fart said:


> View attachment 5244404


The closest you can get to nudies in this thread.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 3, 2023)

http://imgur.com/a/3LJebF6


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## ANC (Jan 3, 2023)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/a/2pDSKiB


white magic


----------



## raratt (Jan 3, 2023)

I have always wanted a goose turd green scarf.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jan 3, 2023)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5244583
> I have always wanted a goose turd green scarf.


I've always preferred puke yellow but to each their own I guess.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 3, 2023)

greg nr said:


> College wimin who don't know that grain alcohol is evil and makes them wicked little hampsters. Put enough sugar and add whipped cream, and it was very popular.
> 
> Not speaking from experience, but I know a guy.


Not sure if I should be insulted


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jan 3, 2023)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> I've always preferred puke yellow but to each their own I guess.


Canteen green


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 3, 2023)

VILEPLUME said:


> The closest you can get to nudies in this thread.


it's a fine line...didn't know if it would last


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jan 3, 2023)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not sure if I should be insulted
> 
> View attachment 5244590


I love the coffee mug! My wife said this suited my personality.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 3, 2023)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5244583
> I have always wanted a goose turd green scarf.


gonorrhea green


----------



## raratt (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 3, 2023)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5244633


My first instinct was check the batteries


----------



## raratt (Jan 3, 2023)

Herb & Suds said:


> My first instinct was check the batteries


I was thinking that...


----------



## raratt (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## raratt (Jan 3, 2023)

Truth.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 3, 2023)

“The plane!” 
Welcome to fantasy island…


----------



## Nugachino (Jan 3, 2023)

ANC said:


>


I bet they don't use those anymore. I also reckon she may have needed an ice pack after that... At the very least.


----------



## Nugachino (Jan 3, 2023)

VILEPLUME said:


> View attachment 5244557


She could send me a txt like: "you make me", then this picture. And I'd still have no fucking clue if she was interested- or this is just how she is. I swear I'm socially retarded.


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jan 3, 2023)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5244651
> “The plane!”
> Welcome to fantasy island…
> 
> View attachment 5244660


Looks like Samuel L Jackson


----------



## Smokesteve (Jan 4, 2023)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5244583
> I have always wanted a goose turd green scarf.


Old school Vermonters every time you paint anything light brown. "Baby shit brown noice kid"


----------



## ANC (Jan 4, 2023)

My brain is a fucking pattern-recognition beast...


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## raratt (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## curious old fart (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## raratt (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## curious old fart (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## raratt (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## ANC (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## ANC (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 5, 2023)

Ozumoz66 said:


> View attachment 5245353


Probably a cathedral ceiling......


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 5, 2023)

DarkWeb said:


> Probably a cathedral ceiling......


Nah its a vaulted ceiling..


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 5, 2023)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5245385


You posted this twice.....are you hitting your wife?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 5, 2023)

DarkWeb said:


> You posted this twice.....are you hitting your wife?


my bad


----------



## raratt (Jan 5, 2023)

Damn stoner...


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## ANC (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## TaoRich (Friday at 2:34 AM)

That's *Monday* ... not Wednesday.



Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5244651


----------



## Blue Wizard (Friday at 10:46 AM)




----------



## ANC (Friday at 11:05 AM)




----------



## ANC (Friday at 11:05 AM)




----------



## ANC (Friday at 11:08 AM)




----------



## raratt (Friday at 11:38 AM)




----------



## ANC (Friday at 12:33 PM)

NOW IF ONLY YOU HAD A GRINDER!


----------



## raratt (Friday at 12:58 PM)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Friday at 1:08 PM)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Friday at 1:27 PM)




----------



## ANC (Friday at 1:30 PM)

VILEPLUME said:


> View attachment 5245658


Yeah I forget all about it by the time I wake up


----------



## VILEPLUME (Friday at 1:39 PM)




----------



## raratt (Friday at 3:21 PM)




----------



## raratt (Friday at 3:37 PM)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Friday at 4:10 PM)




----------



## raratt (Friday at 4:12 PM)




----------



## EhCndGrower (Friday at 6:15 PM)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Friday at 8:11 PM)




----------



## ANC (Saturday at 1:45 AM)

Oh well, now they can install skylights


----------



## Jamie0715 (Saturday at 5:45 AM)

Ozumoz66 said:


> View attachment 5245793
> [/QUOT
> 
> should have signed the prenup


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Saturday at 7:54 AM)

Ozumoz66 said:


> View attachment 5245793


A crap ton of duct tape and caulk will patch that right up.


----------



## ANC (Saturday at 12:52 PM)




----------



## ANC (Saturday at 12:53 PM)




----------



## ANC (Saturday at 12:54 PM)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Saturday at 12:58 PM)




----------



## ANC (Saturday at 1:11 PM)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Saturday at 1:20 PM)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Saturday at 1:25 PM)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Saturday at 1:27 PM)




----------



## ANC (Saturday at 2:09 PM)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Saturday at 9:25 PM)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sunday at 12:38 PM)

Stay toxic my friends.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Sunday at 3:14 PM)




----------



## EhCndGrower (Sunday at 4:27 PM)




----------



## raratt (Sunday at 4:40 PM)

__


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Sunday at 6:56 PM)




----------



## ANC (Sunday at 9:22 PM)




----------



## ANC (Sunday at 10:01 PM)




----------



## tuksu6000 (Monday at 8:20 AM)




----------



## raratt (Monday at 9:46 AM)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Monday at 9:48 AM)

Ok someone needs to post 
Every time I click on this thread my screen stops on Emily


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Monday at 12:14 PM)




----------



## Hugo Phurst (Monday at 1:19 PM)

Ozumoz66 said:


> View attachment 5246784View attachment 5246785View attachment 5246786View attachment 5246787


----------



## rkymtnman (Monday at 5:38 PM)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Monday at 6:03 PM)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Monday at 6:12 PM)




----------



## Bareback (Monday at 6:48 PM)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5246868


----------



## ANC (Tuesday at 2:11 AM)




----------



## ANC (Tuesday at 2:44 AM)




----------



## DarkWeb (Tuesday at 5:10 AM)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Tuesday at 11:46 AM)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Tuesday at 2:16 PM)

raratt said:


> _View attachment 5246533_


I made a bunch of these


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Tuesday at 2:35 PM)

Laughing Grass said:


> I made a bunch of these
> 
> View attachment 5247113


Looks like it was pretty cold when you made them . Like George said on Seinfeld.....the shrinkage!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Tuesday at 2:36 PM)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> Looks like it was pretty cold when you made them . Like George said on Seinfeld.....the shrinkage!!


I was in the pool!!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Tuesday at 2:40 PM)

Bahhhh - I read your post & then my program refreshed & this is what it showed.
Lol!




Laughing Grass said:


> I made a bunch of these




Can't blame the little guy - I'm a breast/thigh man myself.


----------



## raratt (Tuesday at 2:50 PM)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Tuesday at 2:52 PM)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Bahhhh - I read your post & then my program refreshed & this is what it showed.
> Lol!
> 
> 
> ...


Nope not making those!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Tuesday at 5:06 PM)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Tuesday at 5:07 PM)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Tuesday at 5:07 PM)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Tuesday at 5:08 PM)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Tuesday at 5:20 PM)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Tuesday at 5:21 PM)




----------



## EhCndGrower (Tuesday at 5:31 PM)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Tuesday at 5:34 PM)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Tuesday at 5:37 PM)




----------



## ANC (Yesterday at 2:45 AM)




----------



## ANC (Yesterday at 2:48 AM)




----------



## ANC (Yesterday at 2:54 AM)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Yesterday at 9:20 AM)

ANC said:


>


get back to me when they're big enough to make bacon out of...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Yesterday at 9:21 AM)

ANC said:


>


this is the future of the entire world...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Yesterday at 9:29 AM)




----------



## farmerfischer (Yesterday at 11:39 AM)




----------



## farmerfischer (Yesterday at 1:01 PM)




----------



## farmerfischer (Yesterday at 1:02 PM)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Yesterday at 1:41 PM)




----------



## EhCndGrower (Yesterday at 5:03 PM)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Yesterday at 5:06 PM)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Yesterday at 5:06 PM)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Yesterday at 5:13 PM)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Yesterday at 6:21 PM)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Yesterday at 6:22 PM)




----------



## farmerfischer (Today at 6:02 AM)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5247624


Suck!, suck!, suck! my cock!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Today at 6:18 AM)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Today at 6:25 AM)




----------



## DarkWeb (Today at 6:28 AM)




----------



## raratt (Today at 8:01 AM)




----------



## raratt (Today at 8:58 AM)

I'd eat that.


----------



## Paddletail (Today at 9:01 AM)

General rule about "cheese" growth being ignored.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Today at 9:02 AM)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5247833
> I'd eat that.


i thought that was supposed to be roast beef?...


----------



## Paddletail (Today at 9:04 AM)

And it expired 9 days ago


----------



## DarkWeb (Today at 9:09 AM)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5247833
> I'd eat that.


Looks yeasty


----------



## raratt (Today at 9:37 AM)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Today at 11:27 AM)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Today at 2:42 PM)




----------



## EhCndGrower (Today at 3:05 PM)




----------



## Chunky Stool (58 minutes ago)




----------



## Chunky Stool (55 minutes ago)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i thought that was supposed to be roast beef?...


tomato, tomahto

looks like roast beef, smells like squid...


----------



## VILEPLUME (4 minutes ago)




----------

